# Official bottega veneta chat thread - thread #4



## jburgh

The #3 chat thread got too long, it was closed. This is our new one, starting today. If you need to go back to catch-up on something, here is a link to our last chat thread:
http://forum.purseblog.com/bottega-veneta/official-bottega-veneta-chat-thread-thread-3-a-637445.html


----------



## grietje

Hello chat #4!  Thanks for taking such good care of this forum J!


----------



## grietje

I made some rather tasty guacamole today and have eaten most of it with some chips.  I'm full but thinking a lemon bar will wash it away... I love lazy Sundays!


----------



## zooba

Going to Chicago again this week.  Thanks for all you do for the forum Jburgh. 


Now I want lemon bars


----------



## septembersiren

I got such a nice Fed Ex surprise this morning
I got a box 
with samples of all the BV fragrances and body lotions including the knot 
it was packaged so beautifully  
I am in trouble now 
I love the Knot 
Joyce is the best! I love her and miss her


----------



## grietje

septembersiren said:


> I got such a nice Fed Ex surprise this morning



What a lovely way to start the week SS!  Enjoy.


----------



## septembersiren

the knot bottle is beautiful 
have to save up my pennies to buy a bottle


----------



## V0N1B2

Where is Ms. Ink? (indiaink). Seems like I haven't seen her pop up here for quite some time and she's usually pretty chatty.

Mousse: I have a pair of purple cowboy boots too, so we'll have to do a walk-off/showdown  when you get yours.  I have no BV to match though so I may have to concede early. Can't wait to see yours.

Also to echo everyone else... thanks jburgh. This really is the best subforum on TPF and part of that reason is you.


----------



## Mousse

V0N1B2 said:


> Mousse: I have a pair of purple cowboy boots too, so we'll have to do a walk-off/showdown  when you get yours.  I have no BV to match though so I may have to concede early. Can't wait to see yours.
> QUOTE]
> 
> OK 50% there on the ETA. 6 weeks to go until my boots deliver. I have been lusting purple cowgirl boots for years and Lucchese let me down. The copper detail is just amazing. I am so looking forward to their arrival. I'll post a family portrait of my BV Purple and Copper bags with my boots.


----------



## ap.

Did you guys get notification of a price increase at BV?  Apparently up to 25% higher.


----------



## V0N1B2

apey_grapey said:


> Did you guys get notification of a price increase at BV?  Apparently up to 25% higher.


Yeah, there's a thread in the shopping section.
Most of the increases are under 5% except for the Cabat


----------



## grietje

V0N1B2 said:


> Where is Ms. Ink? (indiaink). Seems like I haven't seen her pop up here for quite some time and she's usually pretty chatty.



Our India is taking a break from tPF.  We wrote this week and she is well and busy.  And I'm sure Zoey is keeping her quite happy!


----------



## diane278

I'm not up on the latest shopping, but I just ran across these photos of the new Tomas Maier shop on Madison Ave and thought I'd post them. Has anyone seen any of "his" bags irl?


----------



## V0N1B2

grietje said:


> Our India is taking a break from tPF.  We wrote this week and she is well and busy.  And I'm sure Zoey is keeping her quite happy!


Thanks grietje. 
I don't post here a lot because I just don't have tons of time but I do notice if someone hasn't been around for a while.


----------



## septembersiren

He has had a store in Palm Beach on Worth Ave for years 





diane278 said:


> I'm not up on the latest shopping, but I just ran across these photos of the new Tomas Maier shop on Madison Ave and thought I'd post them. Has anyone seen any of "his" bags irl?


----------



## septembersiren

I wore the knot perfume today 
it is very light 
I didn't think it lasted that long 
but I put it on at 10 am 
at 4 pm the dentist told me I smelled good 
so even if I couldn't smell it other people could


----------



## Mousse

DH and I are in NoLa visiting his Mom. We are eating our way through the city one amazing oyster at a time. One of our favorite oyster dishes is the charbroiled oyster platter at the original Drago's in Metairie.


----------



## krawford

Mousse said:


> DH and I are in NoLa visiting his Mom. We are eating our way through the city one amazing oyster at a time. One of our favorite oyster dishes is the charbroiled oyster platter at the original Drago's in Metairie.



I almost fainted!  They look fabulous!!


----------



## diane278

Mousse said:


> DH and I are in NoLa visiting his Mom. We are eating our way through the city one amazing oyster at a time. One of our favorite oyster dishes is the charbroiled oyster platter at the original Drago's in Metairie.


If I could, I'd elbow my way between you two and grab those babies!


----------



## Mousse

krawford said:


> I almost fainted!  They look fabulous!!


 
They are divine. When at Drago's we have a simple meal of charbroiled oysters, seafood gumbo and a nice crisp chardonnay.


----------



## Mousse

diane278 said:


> If I could, I'd elbow my way between you two and grab those babies!


 
You would really enjoy the seafood here. I am posting more NoLa dining pix in the "I ate this! Post Pictures of food!" thread.

The weather has been fabulous and we are getting in some great walks. Today we walked the levee near River Bend. It had been under construction to shore it up for the past two years. We also ventured out to the lower 9th ward. It is amazing to see the come back with new schools and houses. There still are many empty lots and some houses that need to be demo'ed. Tomorrow we are off to Atlanta for DH's reunion at Georgia Tech.


----------



## diane278

Has anyone seen the new (as far as I know) woven clutch? I saw it on the NM site. I can't seem to get the photo uploaded but it looks like it's woven all over but in two different sizes of weaving.


----------



## annie9999

diane278 said:


> Has anyone seen the new (as far as I know) woven clutch? I saw it on the NM site. I can't seem to get the photo uploaded but it looks like it's woven all over but in two different sizes of weaving.


i didn't see it yesterday at bv- it wasn't in yet- but it looks fabulous.  i can't wait and i'm not a clutch person.


----------



## jburgh

diane278 said:


> Has anyone seen the new (as far as I know) woven clutch? I saw it on the NM site. I can't seem to get the photo uploaded but it looks like it's woven all over but in two different sizes of weaving.



I've only seen it on the NM site.  It looks like there is a third even larger size of weaving on the back.

The black patent Lido is back again and oh my, the price is unbelievable.


----------



## diane278

annie9999 said:


> i didn't see it yesterday at bv- it wasn't in yet- but it looks fabulous.  i can't wait and i'm not a clutch person.





jburgh said:


> I've only seen it on the NM site.  It looks like there is a third even larger size of weaving on the back.



I'm not a clutch person either but it sure looks appealing to me. However, since I find that plumbing is essential to my lifestyle, I am entertaining a backhoe in a week that will dig down seven feet under solid hardpan to replace a faulty residential (main) line from my house to the city line. There's definitely no weaving involved but a significant number of tree roots may meet their end....not to mention a considerable amount of landscaping. Such is life....


----------



## Mousse

*Happy Halloween all y'all!*

NoLa really knows how to celebrate holidays and Halloween is one of the best. Many residents go all out decorating their homes for Halloween. I wanted to share some pix of an amazing display in the 600 block of St. Charles Avenue not too far from Tulane.


----------



## grietje

Great photos Mousse!

After a long week of work, I've escaped to Bodega Bay for the weekend. I didn't even bring my laptop.  Big huge sigh....


----------



## shiba_inu

diane278 said:


> Has anyone seen the new (as far as I know) woven clutch? I saw it on the NM site. I can't seem to get the photo uploaded but it looks like it's woven all over but in two different sizes of weaving.





I became curious about what this new clutch was, so took a look at NM. Looks interesting with the multiple sized weaving. 

Intrecciato Medium Woven Clutch Bag, Black
$2,100.00

Bottega Veneta woven calfskin clutch bag.
Front flap with magnetic snap closure.
Inside, suede lining and zip pocket.
Divided interior creates two open compartments.
6 1/2"H x 9 3/4"W x 5"D.
Made in Italy.


----------



## Mousse

It's so cold and windy in ATL today - about 45 degrees with 20 mph winds.  We escaped Bobby Dodd Stadium at half time to watch the game at The Varsity. Georgia Tech is leading Virginia 28 - 10 at the end of the 3rd. What'll ya have is The Varsity slogan. Just ate our fill of chili cheese dogs and o-rings.


----------



## septembersiren

it's windy and rainy here 
I think it is happening on most of the eastern seaboard 
all of a sudden it got brrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr
Thursday I was wearing shorts 
Friday a winter coat 
who says there is no global warming or climate change 







Mousse said:


> It's so cold and windy in ATL today - about 45 degrees with 20 mph winds.  We escaped Bobby Dodd Stadium at half time to watch the game at The Varsity. Georgia Tech is leading Virginia 28 - 10 at the end of the 3rd. What'll ya have is The Varsity slogan. Just ate our fill of chili cheese dogs and o-rings.


----------



## BookerMoose

In the clutch with the three sizes of weaving, is the normal weave the middle of the three? It is hard to tell in perspective - looks intriguing, though!


----------



## YellowLabKiss

Oooh, I like the woven clutch.

Question: is the bag known here as the Lido what the BV associates call the East-West bag?


----------



## jburgh

YellowLabKiss said:


> Oooh, I like the woven clutch.
> 
> Question: is the bag known here as the Lido what the BV associates call the East-West bag?



My BV SA calls the Lido, the Lido...I'm pretty sure it is the official name.


----------



## jburgh

Tom Magliozzi of "Car Talk" fame died today.  I've listened to that radio program nearly every Saturday since 1989.  He and his brother were real crack-ups and gave me lots of occasions to laugh.  RIP Tom.


----------



## grietje

jburgh said:


> Tom Magliozzi of "Car Talk" fame died today.  I've listened to that radio program nearly every Saturday since 1989.  He and his brother were real crack-ups and gave me lots of occasions to laugh.  RIP Tom.



Oh noo!  Half of the fun of their shows was heating them just crack themselves up.  Listening to them was a great way to spend a Saturday morning.


----------



## Mousse

jburgh said:


> Tom Magliozzi of "Car Talk" fame died today.  I've listened to that radio program nearly every Saturday since 1989.  He and his brother were real crack-ups and gave me lots of occasions to laugh.  RIP Tom.




Me too. As a girl from Boston whose Mom was born near Harvard Square, Tom and Ray, alias Click and Clack, brought me home every Saturday when I tuned into KQED. My DH cracked up when they dissed their "sistah" who is an art history major from Smith College because I'm a Smith grad with an art history major.


----------



## Miss_FancyBags

Saw the Italian Style exhibit at the MIA today.  They showed one Veneta - that was it about BV.  The clothes and shoes were fantastic and the Elizabeth Taylor Bvlgari yellow and white diamond brooch was blinding.  If the retrospective comes to a city near you, I recommend seeing it!

http://new.artsmia.org/italian-style/


----------



## Miss_FancyBags

Here's some more info:


----------



## Miss_FancyBags

http://www.vam.ac.uk/content/exhibitions/exhibition-the-glamour-of-italian-fashion-1945-2014/

More info...


----------



## ap.

jburgh said:


> Tom Magliozzi of "Car Talk" fame died today.  I've listened to that radio program nearly every Saturday since 1989.  He and his brother were real crack-ups and gave me lots of occasions to laugh.  RIP Tom.



Sad to hear.  They made going to lab on Saturdays much less painful.  I actually enjoyed the commute.


----------



## YellowLabKiss

jburgh said:


> My BV SA calls the Lido, the Lido...I'm pretty sure it is the official name.



Thanks


----------



## azjavagirl

jburgh said:


> Tom Magliozzi of "Car Talk" fame died today.  I've listened to that radio program nearly every Saturday since 1989.  He and his brother were real crack-ups and gave me lots of occasions to laugh.  RIP Tom.


Loooove Click and Clack.  DH shared that he read an article that called them "the gateway drug to NPR."  True for me many, many years ago.  RIP indeed.


----------



## V0N1B2

grietje, it's November. Is it time to break out that gorgeous new Cervo hobo you bought at the BV meetup?  I saw one (not in the same colour) and I'm so tempted to buy it.  

Mousse, have your boots arrived yet?


----------



## grietje

V0N1B2 said:


> grietje, it's November. Is it time to break out that gorgeous new Cervo hobo you bought at the BV meetup?  I saw one (not in the same colour) and I'm so tempted to buy it.



T'is and I have (as of 11/3).  It's an amazing bag!  It somehow feels a bit dressier than a normal hobo.  What color are you interested in?


----------



## grietje

I've spent a really nice weekend in Bodega. Got some rain on Saturay so I got to cuddle up with a dog under a blanket.  It's been sunny since then so I've had some good walks too.  Had a nice run to the beach this morning.  And our friend Don caught crab today and gave us one (he cooked it for us though).  It was soooooo yummy!

We head home tomorrow morning.  I'm hosting T-Day at our house this year.

What are y'all doing for T-Day?


----------



## Mousse

V0N1B2 said:


> Mousse, have your boots arrived yet?




They should deliver in about 3 or 4 weeks. The BV private sale is on. I am exercising great BV restraint.


----------



## Mousse

grietje said:


> What are y'all doing for T-Day?




DH and I are heading up to Napa for T-Day with a bunch of New Orleans family friends who moved out after Katrina. Since we miss leftovers, I will be smoking a turkey when we get home on Saturday. Looking forward to an olive oil tasting at Round Pond.


----------



## diane278

Mousse said:


> DH and I are heading up to Napa for T-Day with a bunch of New Orleans family friends who moved out after Katrina. Since we miss leftovers, I will be smoking a turkey when we get home on Saturday. Looking forward to an olive oil tasting at Round Pond.





grietje said:


> We head home tomorrow morning.  I'm hosting T-Day at our house this year.
> 
> What are y'all doing for T-Day?



I'm heading over the Los Altos where we gather....and eat....and eat....and eat.


----------



## V0N1B2

grietje said:


> T'is and I have (as of 11/3).  It's an amazing bag!  It somehow feels a bit dressier than a normal hobo.  What color are you interested in?


Ah, well happy belated birthday, then
The bag I saw is Quetsche, I think. 

Speaking of birthdays....
Mousse? Hello?
Happy Birthday


----------



## septembersiren

Wishing everyone a very happy Thanksgiving
Hope you are spending it with family and friends 
don't eat too much!!!!


----------



## grietje

septembersiren said:


> don't eat too much!!!!


 
I thought that was part of the Thanksgiving tradition-whahahaahahaha!


----------



## jburgh

Mousse said:


> DH and I are heading up to Napa for T-Day with a bunch of New Orleans family friends who moved out after Katrina. Since we miss leftovers, I will be smoking a turkey when we get home on Saturday. Looking forward to an olive oil tasting at Round Pond.



Mousee - Bichon Lover, jmcadon, and I went to Round Pond for the olive oil tasting.  It was great.  If you have a chance to buy any of the Spanish varietal, you won't be sorry.  It is so smooth and buttery.

We are hosting T-G , but with only my brother and his wife.  Everyone else is traveling this year.

Last Sunday, I spent all day (9 hours) in a Mushroom 101 class.  Learned all about the biology, identification, edibles, poisonous types, cooking and finally growing.  Each student got to make a grow bag of oyster mushrooms.  I should have them in 2-3 weeks.  I've never been hunting in the mountains around here, but look forward to searching for Morels next spring, and Chanterelles next fall.


----------



## grietje

Arghhhhhhhhh!  Does anyone else watch Homeland?  This season is CRAZY!!!!!


----------



## septembersiren

wow this sounds more than interesting 





jburgh said:


> Mousee - Bichon Lover, jmcadon, and I went to Round Pond for the olive oil tasting.  It was great.  If you have a chance to buy any of the Spanish varietal, you won't be sorry.  It is so smooth and buttery.
> 
> We are hosting T-G , but with only my brother and his wife.  Everyone else is traveling this year.
> 
> Last Sunday, I spent all day (9 hours) in a Mushroom 101 class.  Learned all about the biology, identification, edibles, poisonous types, cooking and finally growing.  Each student got to make a grow bag of oyster mushrooms.  I should have them in 2-3 weeks.  I've never been hunting in the mountains around here, but look forward to searching for Morels next spring, and Chanterelles next fall.


----------



## diane278

grietje said:


> Arghhhhhhhhh!  Does anyone else watch Homeland?  This season is CRAZY!!!!!


Omg! I was so upset Sunday when they left the episode hanging. WTH is going to happen in the embassy?


----------



## NYCgirl

grietje said:


> Arghhhhhhhhh!  Does anyone else watch Homeland?  This season is CRAZY!!!!!



It's such a smart show. I love how they keep things moving along with so many twists and turns in the plot.


----------



## ap.

jburgh said:


> Last Sunday, I spent all day (9 hours) in a Mushroom 101 class.  Learned all about the biology, identification, edibles, poisonous types, cooking and finally growing.  Each student got to make a grow bag of oyster mushrooms.  I should have them in 2-3 weeks.  I've never been hunting in the mountains around here, but look forward to searching for Morels next spring, and Chanterelles next fall.



Be careful when picking mushrooms in the wild, *jburgh*.  I took a mushroom class for one semester and we did weekend field trips to pick - each person's basket was screened by the profs just in case.  

I'm sure you already know, but just a reminder to break up a few and scatter them to "seed" for new growth.


----------



## diane278

Does anyone know anything about these BV jewelry boxes I stumbled on online? I'd love to see the inside.....


----------



## grietje

^^Cool boxes Diane!  it would be wasted on me as I keep my jewelry in a box but hidden from view.


----------



## grietje

It's grey and espected to rain most of the day.  Perfect lazy day!


----------



## diane278

grietje said:


> ^^Cool boxes Diane!  it would be wasted on me as I keep my jewelry in a box but hidden from view.


I don't have a jewelry box. My stuff lives in a tote in the back of a closet, as I tend the wear the same few things over and over again....just like my bags.  But I think these would make great boxes for other things, if inside trays were removed....and if I were rolling in dough. Maybe they could hold my supplement bottles that seem to get loose in the kitchen. I tend to be somewhat challenged when it comes to keeping things that I use everyday corralled.....I have the potential of becoming a Container Store junkie. Unfortunately, I'm pretty sure that these would cost more than a lifetime of supplements at CVS.


----------



## septembersiren

is it my computer or has TPF changed 

I'm thinking I don't like it


----------



## diane278

septembersiren said:


> is it my computer or has TPF changed
> 
> I'm thinking I don't like it


Seems so. I'm on my iPad right now and it's weird. I just moved to my computer and it still looks weird to me.


----------



## septembersiren

I didn't even get your whole quote 
it left off weird to me 

I really don't like it now 
*ohhhhhhhhhhhhh Vlad 
please fix this *




diane278 said:


> Seems so. I'm on my iPad right now and it's weird. I just moved to my computer and it still looks weird to me.


----------



## diane278

septembersiren said:


> I didn't even get your whole quote
> it left off weird to me
> 
> I really don't like it now
> *ohhhhhhhhhhhhh Vlad
> please fix this *


It's 4:40 Pacific time and right now it's back to its usual format.


----------



## jburgh

septembersiren said:


> I didn't even get your whole quote
> it left off weird to me
> 
> I really don't like it now
> *ohhhhhhhhhhhhh Vlad
> please fix this *



Please report your particular issue in detail in the feedback forum.  I know they are tweaking the software to speed things up and need to know about any glitches:  http://forum.purseblog.com/feedback-dropbox/


----------



## diane278

jburgh said:


> Please report your particular issue in detail in the feedback forum.  I know they are tweaking the software to speed things up and need to know about any glitches:  http://forum.purseblog.com/feedback-dropbox/


I can't imagine how challenging it must be to keep everything up and running. It looks normal to me now. If something goes weird, I'll take a screen shot and submit it.  A picture being worth a thousand words and all...


----------



## V0N1B2

Happy Birthday boxermom! 
Thank you for being so awesome in the AT thread (and elsewhere) 
Hope there are bundles of intrecciato and nappa goodness everywhere for you today resents


----------



## Bichon Lover

Hi all &#128522;   I hope everyone is ready for the holidays. 

I'm headed to the mall today to shop for a long sleeve silk undershirt for cold weather.  Have been looking on line, but have decided I need to have hands on for fabric and fit. In looking at the directory for Westfield Valley Fair, I see that the BV store is open. Not in the market but will stop in for a look see. Maybe Mousse has checked it out. 

Anyone happen to have experience with silk T's?  I want it snug for under my fitted tops so as not to add bulk. 

Happy Hollidays! &#127885;&#127877;&#127876;&#127881;&#127882;


----------



## shiba_inu

Bichon Lover said:


> Hi all &#128522;   I hope everyone is ready for the holidays.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm headed to the mall today to shop for a long sleeve silk undershirt for cold weather.  Have been looking on line, but have decided I need to have hands on for fabric and fit. In looking at the directory for Westfield Valley Fair, I see that the BV store is open. Not in the market but will stop in for a look see. Maybe Mousse has checked it out.
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone happen to have experience with silk T's?  I want it snug for under my fitted tops so as not to add bulk.
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Hollidays! &#127885;&#127877;&#127876;&#127881;&#127882;




Happy Holidays everyone!!!

I actually recently found some silk underwear I had hidden away. I purchased it many years ago from Nordstrom. It was their store brand and in different colors. They were in long sleeve, tank top, and leggings. Thin, comfortable, and good quality. Not too easy to snag. Maybe they still carry some, in store or online.


----------



## grietje

Bichon Lover said:


> Hi all &#128522;   I hope everyone is ready for the holidays.
> 
> Anyone happen to have experience with silk T's?  I want it snug for under my fitted tops so as not to add bulk.
> 
> Happy Hollidays! &#127885;&#127877;&#127876;&#127881;&#127882;




And happy holidays to you too!  I assume you're ready to go?!!!


In terms of silk underwear, I suggest REI.  Athleta may have something too.  LLBean and Lands End will likely have stuff but I am fearful the fit would not be snug enough.  And you can't touch it.


----------



## Mousse

Bichon Lover said:


> Hi all &#128522;   In looking at the directory for Westfield Valley Fair, I see that the BV store is open. Not in the market but will stop in for a look see. Maybe Mousse has checked it out.
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Hollidays! &#127885;&#127877;&#127876;&#127881;&#127882;




I was checking out the Valley Fair directory last night wondering if the boutique was open. I may have a chance to check it out on Weds. DH's company based in Campbell has a holiday luncheon. I'm kinda surprised that none of us received an e-mail about then opening. I'm still on a BV ban awaiting my custom cowgirl boots that are on the delivery countdown. Once they arrive, my eyes will be on a large cabat prize in 2015.


----------



## shiba_inu

shiba_inu said:


> Happy Holidays everyone!!!
> 
> I actually recently found some silk underwear I had hidden away. I purchased it many years ago from Nordstrom. It was their store brand and in different colors. They were in long sleeve, tank top, and leggings. Thin, comfortable, and good quality. Not too easy to snag. Maybe they still carry some, in store or online.




I should clarify, this was not silk charmeuse, more like the knit silk. Typical for winter use. For layering.


----------



## grietje

Mousse said:


> I'm kinda surprised that none of us received an e-mail about then opening.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree.  Perhaps they just want us stay loyal to our boutique.  Unless they plan to have a grand opening with lots of yummy snacks and a special 70 percent discount for BV regulars!  Wahhahahahahahaha!  Wouldn't that be something?!
Click to expand...


----------



## Mousse

grietje said:


> Mousse said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm kinda surprised that none of us received an e-mail about then opening.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree.  Perhaps they just want us stay loyal to our boutique.  Unless they plan to have a grand opening with lots of yummy snacks and a special 70 percent discount for BV regulars!  Wahhahahahahahaha!  Wouldn't that be something?!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll check out Valley Fair tomorrow afternoon. Since I live in Silicon Valley, this will be my boutique. Wondering if any of our beloved SAs from SF or Carmel have landed there. Glad to see BV back in town since Santana Row did not work out. Our economy in the valley is on fire as evidenced by our out of control traffic jams and rising home prices.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## diane278

Mousse said:


> grietje said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mousse said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm kinda surprised that none of us received an e-mail about then opening.
> 
> 
> I'll check out Valley Fair tomorrow afternoon. Since I live in Silicon Valley, this will be my boutique. Wondering if any of our beloved SAs from SF or Carmel have landed there. Glad to see BV back in town since Santana Row did not work out. Our economy in the valley is on fire as evidenced by our out of control traffic jams and rising home prices.
> 
> 
> 
> Re: house prices.
> I was driving down Foothill near Downtown Los Altos and there was a for sale sign on a little cluster of old Spanish style buildings along the frontage road. I have always loved that little cluster of small buildings. Because I'm a delusionaI, I called the listing agent. The house is 1600 sq ft. There's also a little shop, a large garage, and an additional little biulding. They are darling but very old. And 3.5M. Luckily I wasn't eating anything at the time so I didn't choke. And so it goes....
> 
> Do you think they'll let you take some photos at the boutique to post here? I live vicariously through your great recon missions....
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Mousse

diane278 said:


> Mousse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> grietje said:
> 
> 
> 
> Re: house prices.
> I was driving down Foothill near Downtown Los Altos and there was a for sale sign on a little cluster of old Spanish style buildings along the frontage road. I have always loved that little cluster of small buildings. Because I'm a delusionaI, I called the listing agent. The house is 1600 sq ft. There's also a little shop, a large garage, and an additional little biulding. They are darling but very old. And 3.5M. Luckily I wasn't eating anything at the time so I didn't choke. And so it goes....
> 
> Do you think they'll let you take some photos at the boutique to post here? I live vicariously through your great recon missions....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course I will take some recon pix for my beloved BVette friends!  Our home prices in the Silicon Valley are so out of control. I'm so tired of realtors knocking on the door and asking if we want to sell. No way. We LUV our hood.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Mousse

diane278 said:


> Does anyone know anything about these BV jewelry boxes I stumbled on online? I'd love to see the inside.....




I have never seen one new. There are vintage jewelry / train cases that show up from time to time on the bay.


----------



## diane278

Mousse said:


> I have never seen one new. There are vintage jewelry / train cases that show up from time to time on the bay.


I was thinking that it'd be great on the kitchen counter holding my various vitamins....


----------



## bisbee

diane278 said:


> I was thinking that it'd be great on the kitchen counter holding my various vitamins....


 
Those must be some very special vitamins!


----------



## grietje

diane278 said:


> I was thinking that it'd be great on the kitchen counter holding my various vitamins....


 
Oh my gawd, that is just too funny.  Speaking of funny:

http://theconcourse.deadspin.com/the-2014-haters-guide-to-the-williams-sonoma-catalog-1667452305 

WARNING!  There is plenty of foul language.


----------



## diane278

grietje said:


> Oh my gawd, that is just too funny.  Speaking of funny:
> 
> http://theconcourse.deadspin.com/the-2014-haters-guide-to-the-williams-sonoma-catalog-1667452305
> 
> WARNING!  There is plenty of foul language.


That is hilarious! I'm passing it on! WS is my mothers favorite place to purchase overpriced wedding gifts.  Not to mention pure sugar in fancy holiday shapes for her great grandchildren who apparently aren't going to need teeth later on in life after all that sugar.


----------



## BookerMoose

I tried to buy a jewelry case from BV directly a couple of years ago but they had been phased out and the only one they could find left was damaged...   so I picked up one of those train cases from eBay earlier this year and I love it! Just waiting for my new closet to be finished so I can find the perfect place to display it!


----------



## diane278

bisbee said:


> Those must be some very special vitamins!


Not at all. I just like containers. This is what I am currently using.


----------



## diane278

BookerMoose said:


> I tried to buy a jewelry case from BV directly a couple of years ago but they had been phased out and the only one they could find left was damaged...   so I picked up one of those train cases from eBay earlier this year and I love it! Just waiting for my new closet to be finished so I can find the perfect place to display it!


Will you post photos of the new closet when it's completed? We'd love to see it.


----------



## bisbee

diane278 said:


> Not at all. I just like containers. This is what I am currently using.



I was kidding.  Those BV boxes probably sell for between $2000 and $6000...I was joking about your vitamins being kept in those boxes on your kitchen counter.  It struck me as amusing!


----------



## Mousse

Mousse here reporting back from Valley Fair. The boutique opened earlier than expected on Black Friday. Tina, the former manager from Carmel, is the Valley Fair store manager. They were well stocked with the cruise pastel colors. I was hoping to try a new maxi veneta, but they did not have one. There were no cabats on display - they were in the front closet. They are all older colors that were transferred in. I told Tina I was on a recon mission for my tPF BVettes. I took a couple of pix.[231311824ATTACH]2828948[/ATTACH]


----------



## diane278

bisbee said:


> I was kidding.  Those BV boxes probably sell for between $2000 and $6000...I was joking about your vitamins being kept in those boxes on your kitchen counter.  It struck me as amusing!


 I hadn't thought about the price and I'm sure you're right.  The lacquered box I'm using is from Home Goods. It's my current go-to for inexpensive storage.


----------



## diane278

Mousse said:


> Mousse here reporting back from Valley Fair. The boutique opened earlier than expected on Black Friday. Tina, the former manager from Carmel, is the Valley Fair store manager. They were well stocked with the cruise pastel colors. I was hoping to try a new maxi veneta, but they did not have one. There were no cabats on display - they were in the front closet. They are all older colors that were transferred in. I told Tina I was on a recon mission for my tPF BVettes. I took a couple of pix.[231311824ATTACH]2828948[/ATTACH]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2828949


Nice photos! I hope it does well. Liking those Mona lisa moccasins I see in the display case....or are they lavender?


----------



## BookerMoose

diane278 said:


> Will you post photos of the new closet when it's completed? We'd love to see it.



I will!  Some of the shelves are in now, and I tried out a row of Montaignes just to see how they look...    I had the shelves sized specifically for my Montaignes (they fit five across and there are 5 shelves for them - so I built in a bit of expansion room beyond my current 20!)


----------



## diane278

BookerMoose said:


> I will!  Some of the shelves are in now, and I tried out a row of Montaignes just to see how they look...    I had the shelves sized specifically for my Montaignes (they fit five across and there are 5 shelves for them - so I built in a bit of expansion room beyond my current 20!)


How fun! If you saw the thread about storage awhile back, you know that I am a closet freak. I can't wait to see what you're doing.


----------



## Bichon Lover

shiba_inu said:


> Happy Holidays everyone!!!
> 
> I actually recently found some silk underwear I had hidden away. I purchased it many years ago from Nordstrom. It was their store brand and in different colors. They were in long sleeve, tank top, and leggings. Thin, comfortable, and good quality. Not too easy to snag. Maybe they still carry some, in store or online.



Thye don't have anything like that anymore unfortunately.  

Did buy an Asic's top that is super fitted and I think will do the trick.  No cuff which I like.  Everything I'd seen on line had a cuff on the sleeve.  This looks nice enough to wear as a top if wanted, although not silk.  Slick feel though so tops won't stick to it.  Thanks for the info.


----------



## Bichon Lover

grietje said:


> And happy holidays to you too!  I assume you're ready to go?!!!
> 
> 
> In terms of silk underwear, I suggest REI.  Athleta may have something too.  LLBean and Lands End will likely have stuff but I am fearful the fit would not be snug enough.  And you can't touch it.



Yes, from reviews it seemed not fitted enough at LL Bean and Lands End.  Plus, they had cuffs which I didn't really want.  Didn't think of REI.
Yes, in pretty good shape for Christmas.  Made my last batch of English Toffee yesterday while it was dry.  Now the rain just won't stop  :-0

Ended up with this Asic's top.  Isn't on the Asic's site for some reason.  Has a panel on the upper back for posture.  They said they're meant to wear skin tight.  I'm a small and the medium was quite tight.  Should keep me warm.

http://revupsports.com/asics-inner-...46g3ahfR88E0KnzQ6SPFrtOwodzt8G0MyYxoCmIzw_wcB

Thanks


----------



## Longchamp

Bichon Lover said:


> Yes, from reviews it seemed not fitted enough at LL Bean and Lands End.  Plus, they had cuffs which I didn't really want.  Didn't think of REI.
> Yes, in pretty good shape for Christmas.  Made my last batch of English Toffee yesterday while it was dry.  Now the rain just won't stop  :-0
> 
> Ended up with this Asic's top.  Isn't on the Asic's site for some reason.  Has a panel on the upper back for posture.  They said they're meant to wear skin tight.  I'm a small and the medium was quite tight.  Should keep me warm.
> 
> http://revupsports.com/asics-inner-...46g3ahfR88E0KnzQ6SPFrtOwodzt8G0MyYxoCmIzw_wcB
> 
> Thanks



Hi BL.  Miss you and your pooches!!

I do a lot of winter activities, my favorite time to travel.  I love The North Face base layer crewneck.  No white though, only dark and bright colors.  They are meant to be worn skin tight. 

http://www.thenorthface.com/catalog...eck.html?variationId=H0E&variationName=AZALEA PINK


----------



## Bichon Lover

Longchamp said:


> Hi BL.  Miss you and your pooches!!
> 
> I do a lot of winter activities, my favorite time to travel.  I love The North Face base layer crewneck.  No white though, only dark and bright colors.  They are meant to be worn skin tight.
> 
> http://www.thenorthface.com/catalog...eck.html?variationId=H0E&variationName=AZALEA PINK




Thanks &#9786;&#65039;   I looked at that and would have bought the thinner version which was silky in black at half the price of what I bought at ASIC, but the neckline was SO high it would show under all my crew neck cashmere tops. The ASIC one has a small scoop.  They told me at NF they didn't have a lower neckline. 

The pups are handsome after their grooming yesterday &#128054;

Happy Hollidays!


----------



## grietje

My parents are at Sea Ranch and sent the following photo from their back yard along with this caption:
"Where's the sleigh?  Where's Rudolph?"


----------



## missmoimoi

The large Roma has been on my Wish List for a long time and I think it'll always remain on my Wish List.  Today I just saw this beauty - not the standard woven body but OH SO lovely in pristine white:  it's 3800 cad at Holts


----------



## V0N1B2

I was admiring that bag on Friday!  It looked so lonely sitting there on the table by itself.
It's really lovely. I remember they did a similar style a few years ago but there was some detailing on the front where the topstitching is (on this bag). 
I think that's the new colour Mist, isn't it?  I really liked it.  I tried on the bronze woven Cervo hobo, but I also looked at the other one they had in the new cream colour. The SA said it was cream or something but it looked like it had definite yellow undertones to it (to me, anyway).
Did you buy anything?


----------



## diane278

These animals have to be the most polite shelter pets at any Christmas dinner table! (13 dogs and one cat)

http://youtu.be/vhg7Xm4FXAY


----------



## grietje

diane278 said:


> These animals have to be the most polite shelter pets at any Christmas dinner table! (13 dogs and one cat)
> 
> http://youtu.be/vhg7Xm4FXAY


I LOVED LOVED LOVED do this!  So cute and funny!

How are things?


----------



## diane278

grietje said:


> I LOVED LOVED LOVED do this!  So cute and funny!
> 
> How are things?


Things are good. Do you do Christmas at the bay or in Sacramento?


----------



## grietje

We are in Bodega this weekend.  In fact, we drove through some flooded roads (foolish but very exciting) to get here.  It's a King Tide this weekend (super high tide--about 7 feet more than normal) and swells are to be 20-25 feet so we're pretty excited to see it all.  My parents are at Sea Ranch and a very large Sea Lion raft (estimates are 200 + sea lions) was floating just off the coast.  We've missed that but it should be a pretty awe inspiring weekend.  We will visit with DHs parents and family in Fairfield for Christmas  so we're fairly local.


----------



## diane278

grietje said:


> We are in Bodega this weekend.  In fact, we drove through some flooded roads (foolish but very exciting) to get here.  It's a King Tide this weekend (super high tide--about 7 feet more than normal) and swells are to be 20-25 feet so we're pretty excited to see it all.  My parents are at Sea Ranch and a very large Sea Lion raft (estimates are 200 + sea lions) was floating just off the coast.  We've missed that but it should be a pretty awe inspiring weekend.  We will visit with DHs parents and family in Fairfield for Christmas  so we're fairly local.


I go over to Silicon Valley, where the rest of my family lives, with the exception of a brother who lives in D.C. (but flies out for holidays). It's not a terribly long drive (usually 2 1/2 hrs if there are no accidents) but at this time of the year I have to plan it around possible morning and evening fog. There's nothing like trying to drive on a highway when your visibility ends at the front of your car.


----------



## jburgh

diane278 said:


> These animals have to be the most polite shelter pets at any Christmas dinner table! (13 dogs and one cat)
> 
> http://youtu.be/vhg7Xm4FXAY



Love this.  The mistletoe segment was so funny!


----------



## grietje

jburgh said:


> Love this.  The mistletoe segment was so funny!



I think I've watched it 10 times! The 'making of ' is equally neat!


----------



## septembersiren

O diane thank you so much for this
it made me laugh until I cried 

been having a rough time.
my cousin who I share an apt with had a heart attack yesterday. She will be ok but it brings you face to face with your own mortality. 
I have enough trouble at Holiday time, without this happening too. 
I am one of those people that stays calm through every disaster, but I have IBS and it has manifested itself in a big way. 
I truly needed that laughter in my life right now 
thank you 
I loved the misteltoe and the dog putting the knife down his shirt 
don't we all have a relative like that?
It was so cute 
once again thank you 





diane278 said:


> These animals have to be the most polite shelter pets at any Christmas dinner table! (13 dogs and one cat)
> 
> http://youtu.be/vhg7Xm4FXAY


----------



## grietje

septembersiren said:


> O diane thank you so much for this
> it made me laugh until I cried
> 
> been having a rough time.
> my cousin who I share an apt with had a heart attack yesterday. She will be ok but it brings you face to face with your own mortality.
> I have enough trouble at Holiday time, without this happening too.
> I am one of those people that stays calm through every disaster, but I have IBS and it has manifested itself in a big way.
> I truly needed that laughter in my life right now
> thank you
> I loved the misteltoe and the dog putting the knife down his shirt
> don't we all have a relative like that?
> It was so cute
> once again thank you



S- I am glad your cousin will be OK, but it is still frightening on many levels.

I myself was quite fond of the pit bull (with the wine glass) but for some reason the German Shepards slated me!


----------



## grietje

diane278 said:


> . There's nothing like trying to drive on a highway when your visibility ends at the front of your car.



It could be really bad what with these two past storms and the fact it's not that cold.  One big soupy foggy mess! That's why I started taking Amtrak to Fresno and Bakersfield when I was working down there. Sure, it took 45 minutes longer but no stress of 99 in the Winter.


----------



## diane278

grietje said:


> S- I am glad your cousin will be OK, but it is still frightening on many levels.
> 
> I myself was quite fond of the pit bull (with the wine glass) but for some reason the German Shepards slated me!


I'm sorry to hear about your cousin. It's scary and I'm glad to hear that she'll be ok. When I stumbled across the video the first time, I was laughing out loud. This morning, I showed it to a four year old and he went crazy. My favorite dog had to be the one who was texting while wearing a hoodie. If you go on youtube, there's another video about how they made this one. It was a long complicated process and I am amazed that all this dogs behaved so well. Hope the reset of your holiday goes well.....


----------



## diane278

grietje said:


> It could be really bad what with these two past storms and the fact it's not that cold.  One big soupy foggy mess! That's why I started taking Amtrak to Fresno and Bakersfield when I was working down there. Sure, it took 45 minutes longer but no stress of 99 in the Winter.


My plan is to drive over Tuesday but not leave early. I am hoping whatever fog there is will clear by mid-day. I won't be in any hurry and just hope that the other drivers on the road aren't driving too fast without good visibility. I have never driven over Pacheco Pass when it was foggy up there. Fingers crossed....  

Perhaps someday the bullet train will be completed for faster trips through the valley.....


----------



## LLANeedle

SS.....sorry to hear about your cousin but glad she'll be OK.  I'm surrounded by bad news this week.  A friend from nursing school days suddenly passed away, another friend diagnosed with liver cancer and almost immediately transferred into hospice and another with facial melanoma, all my age.  Talk about feeling your mortality!  With that and all the horrible news on TV it's hard to feel joyous.  Yet, a kind soul tipped my DS daughter $20 yesterday.....she bags groceries at a local food chain.   I try to balance the good thoughts with the sad ones.  Some days are better than others.


----------



## diane278

LLANeedle said:


> SS.....sorry to hear about your cousin but glad she'll be OK.  I'm surrounded by bad news this week.  A friend from nursing school days suddenly passed away, another friend diagnosed with liver cancer and almost immediately transferred into hospice and another with facial melanoma, all my age.  Talk about feeling your mortality!  With that and all the horrible news on TV it's hard to feel joyous.  Yet, a kind soul tipped my DS daughter $20 yesterday.....she bags groceries at a local food chain.   I try to balance the good thoughts with the sad ones.  Some days are better than others.


Sometimes things seem to just pile on, don't they? 

I am so glad that you mentioned your daughter. It reminded me that I need to go by my usual gas station and give Omar some money. He's the one I always go to when I want my tires checked for air pressure. I slip him $5 for each of those visits, but had already decided that I needed to give him more for Christmas. It's people like Omar that make my life easy. Thanks for the reminder...


----------



## grietje

LLANeedle said:


> ...Some days are better than others...


 
And this is when we are grateful for the good things in life--be it an annoying yet loving furry friend, friends, family, warm food, a roof over our heads.  It's so easy to forget how lucky one can be.


I am a bit mopey today because I pulled my back and can barely walk.  But this is a simple pull and if I am walking gingerly and can't bend over, so be it.  There is much I can be grateful and if this is the worst of it, well, I consider myself very very lucky.


Take good care. Find a furry friend a hug it.  Or grab some chocolate.


----------



## LLANeedle

This must be the week for back issues.   My BF wrenched hers and hubby pulled his.  Now they walk like me......slowly and bent over.  One would thinking they are mimicking me......lol.

Hope you feel better soon!


----------



## grietje

It's Monday and we are still at the coast.  We head home tomorrow morning for work and the holiday with family.  The sun if finally out!  It's so wet and damp that it'll be good for things to dry up a bit.

My back is notably better.  Did a 10 minute super duper low impact workout and took the dogs for a walk.  I hope to be back at it by Wednesday. 

I hope you all are having a good Monday.


----------



## diane278

I always look forward to the holidays and in the midst of them, I look forward to life calming down and going back to its usual slower pace. I know....it doesn't make a lot of sense.....
I hope all of you, my little BV PF family, have a great holiday.


----------



## septembersiren

My cousin came home today 
she will be ok just out of work for a bit 

LL sorry to hear about your friends and sorry to hear about bad backs all around 
I love my heating pad. LOL 

To me it is just the aches and pains of getting old. 

On another note I bought the wickster boots today
we will see what happens 
I think like every woman she will have to wear them around the house to get used to them


----------



## diane278

septembersiren said:


> O diane thank you so much for this
> it made me laugh until I cried
> 
> been having a rough time.
> my cousin who I share an apt with had a heart attack yesterday. She will be ok but it brings you face to face with your own mortality.
> I have enough trouble at Holiday time, without this happening too.
> I am one of those people that stays calm through every disaster, but I have IBS and it has manifested itself in a big way.
> I truly needed that laughter in my life right now
> thank you
> I loved the misteltoe and the dog putting the knife down his shirt
> don't we all have a relative like that?
> It was so cute
> once again thank you


I just stubbled upon another one.....short but cute.  This is a puppy who just spotted his person, is a bit excited and can't stop dancing. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P-8v-_kaZ38    It's only 29 seconds but boy is he excited.


----------



## septembersiren

I saw this one before on FB
reminded me of the wickster
when she was small 
her "room" was the laundry room 
at night we would put a baby gate up 
if anyone went in the kitchen for any reason and she could see them 
she would jump up and down on the step by the gate 
I guess she thought we would let her out 
*beep* wrong again silly dog LOL 






diane278 said:


> I just stubbled upon another one.....short but cute.  This is a puppy who just spotted his person, is a bit excited and can't stop dancing.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P-8v-_kaZ38    It's only 29 seconds but boy is he excited.


----------



## Mousse

Happy Holidays y'all. Just found out that my custom cowgirl boots will ship from TX on January 6th. I was hoping they would make it in time for Christmas. Two weeks on the countdown....


----------



## septembersiren

Wishing everyone a very Happy strees free holiday
may all your dreams and wishes come true


----------



## septembersiren

wicky got boots for xmas 
I told her she had to wear them around the house to break them in 
she has not moved an inch since they were put on her
She is like a lump 
I changed my avatar to her picture
I am just cracking up 
Happy Holidays


----------



## lkweh

Merry Christmas, my TPF Bvette.


----------



## lkweh

septembersiren said:


> wicky got boots for xmas
> I told her she had to wear them around the house to break them in
> she has not moved an inch since they were put on her
> She is like a lump
> I changed my avatar to her picture
> I am just cracking up
> Happy Holidays




Lol..we have one for Poochy when he skateboards with DH. He moves like a horse


----------



## Mousse

Merry Christmas to all tPF BVettes!


----------



## V0N1B2

Merry Christmas to all the ladies here in the best sub-forum on TPF.
Even those of you that were a little bit "knotty" like me.


----------



## BookerMoose

Merry Christmas everyone!

I had to laugh about Wicky and her boots.  Years ago we bought boots for Booker - when we put them on it was as if she had lost all gravity and she wouldn't let her paws touch the ground.  We laughed at her then took them off and never put them back on again!  We had a similar reaction to the raincoat experiment...


----------



## Mousse

This treat was in DH's Christmas stocking.


----------



## septembersiren

we are going to put the front ones on for a bit and let her get used to them 
once she is used to the front we will attack the back 
the dog will not walk on the cold sidewalk 
it is like pulling a sack of flour down the street 
she is so stubborn


----------



## jmcadon

Mousse said:


> Happy Holidays y'all. Just found out that my custom cowgirl boots will ship from TX on January 6th. I was hoping they would make it in time for Christmas. Two weeks on the countdown....


I don't post much, but I have been lurking for a look at those boots! Happy Holidays to all here :xtree:


----------



## septembersiren

poochy can skateboard? I would love to see a pic of that 




lkweh said:


> Lol..we have one for Poochy when he skateboards with DH. He moves like a horse


----------



## septembersiren

when I was a kid my parents had these giant german sheppards 
for the female they bought a coat and boots
the coat was as big as a horse blanket 
and the boots made her move like a trotter 
she looked like a race horse with her blanket on 






BookerMoose said:


> Merry Christmas everyone!
> 
> I had to laugh about Wicky and her boots.  Years ago we bought boots for Booker - when we put them on it was as if she had lost all gravity and she wouldn't let her paws touch the ground.  We laughed at her then took them off and never put them back on again!  We had a similar reaction to the raincoat experiment...


----------



## zooba

Happy New Year to all.  We have had a busy holiday season and going to Lidia's restaurant tomorrow for Brunch.   Have plans to be home before too many people are out driving that shouldn't be.

I'm officially old and responsible.  Have the aluminum christmas tree up to prove it too!


----------



## septembersiren

Have a happy, healthy, stress free, successful New Year artyhat::tpfrox:


----------



## lkweh

septembersiren said:


> poochy can skateboard? I would love to see a pic of that




Poochy pulled my DH who was in skateboard. DH started having neck pain, so we stopped the activities all together. Happy New Year, BVettes


----------



## grietje

A happy and healthy new year to all of you.  May laughter abound!


----------



## LLANeedle

Happy New Year everyone!


----------



## Mousse

Happy New Year to our wonderful BVette group around the world. We rang in the new year with smoked duck gumbo.


----------



## krawford

Mousse said:


> Happy New Year to our wonderful BVette group around the world. We rang in the new year with smoked duck gumbo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2848368


 Now that is the way to ring in the new year!!!!  Looks fabulous!!!


----------



## septembersiren

**Question**
would you sell one of your BV bags because you never use it even though you love it?


----------



## krawford

septembersiren said:


> **Question**
> would you sell one of your BV bags because you never use it even though you love it?


 I have sold several bags that I have loved.  Then I regret it.  And I go buy it again.  Crazy right?


----------



## grietje

septembersiren said:


> **Question**
> would you sell one of your BV bags because you never use it even though you love it?



I would.  For me, stuff I don't use starts bugging me after a bit no matter how much I like it.  There's a difference between stuff I use that doesn't get used often because it's special occasion or serves a specific purpose.  But something I'm supposed to use more regularly and don't, after a time, it'll go.




krawford said:


> I have sold several bags that I have loved.  Then I regret it.  And I go buy it again.  Crazy right?



I'll join you in the crazy house!

Balenciaga  tomato day bag--two times! And on quiet days, I've searched for it again!!!!  Stop the madness!

I also search for the YSL Easy.  I was REALLY into that bag and at one point had four.


----------



## septembersiren

well I only have 2 bv bags 
one is the one that I carry every day 
a Nero Belly Large Veneta. I love this bag. My dad bought it for me before he died. 
My other bag is an Ebano Cervo Cocker. 
This was a xmas gift from BV when I was a SA. (nice huh?)
the problem with the cocker is that it is a handbag not a shoulder bag
it is also heavier than my belly veneta and I can't fit a book it in
although I love it's outside pockets (ears) it is just sitting in it's pillow case (I gave it's flannel away to a client) not being used. 
I don't have a lot of stuff. When I moved last time I down sized everything. Just about all I own fits into my bedroom Which is about 12x12. (except for the 8 totess of my Kitchen stuff in the garage) (I could never get rid of my kitchen gadgets and dishes)
so my question to myself is am I being selfish to keep a cocker, when I don't use it, and it could be making someone else happy?


----------



## grietje

septembersiren said:


> well I only have 2 bv bags
> one is the one that I carry every day
> a Nero Belly Large Veneta. I love this bag. My dad bought it for me before he died.
> My other bag is an Ebano Cervo Cocker.
> ...am I being selfish to keep a cocker, when I don't use it, and it could be making someone else happy?



I think you need to think about why you have kept it this long. Sentimental value is strong and if it warms your heart when you see it, keep it.  If you're keeeping it out of guilt or some obligation, I'm not sure if ultimately that's a good reason.


----------



## Mousse

Hey BVettes, my custom cowgirl boots are on their way from Lubbock, TX. The boot maker sent me a preview photo. They are gorgeous beyond words. I'll post a proper reveal when they deliver.


----------



## grietje

Mousse said:


> Hey BVettes, my custom cowgirl boots are on their way from Lubbock, TX.


 
Yayyyyyyyyyy! 
Can't wait to see them!!!


----------



## jmcadon

Mousse said:


> Hey BVettes, my custom cowgirl boots are on their way from Lubbock, TX. The boot maker sent me a preview photo. They are gorgeous beyond words. I'll post a proper reveal when they deliver.


Finally...can't wait to see you rockin these boots!


----------



## krawford

Mousse said:


> Hey BVettes, my custom cowgirl boots are on their way from Lubbock, TX. The boot maker sent me a preview photo. They are gorgeous beyond words. I'll post a proper reveal when they deliver.


How long has the wait been?


----------



## Mousse

krawford said:


> How long has the wait been?




15 weeks. It is worth the wait as they are a custom design and my feet were measured for an exact fit.


----------



## Mousse

grietje said:


> Yayyyyyyyyyy!
> Can't wait to see them!!!




Hope to wow you when I am in your hood on 1/19-20.


----------



## Mousse

jmcadon said:


> Finally...can't wait to see you rockin these boots!




I am so waiting. Can't wait to rock these boots. The copper metallic and purple will so compliment my BV collection. DH presented me with some scarfs in my Christmas stocking that coordinate with the boots. Who knew he was an enabler after all...


----------



## Mousse

I just tracked the shipment of "THE" cowgirl boots. They are scheduled to deliver to DH's work address on Monday. Yippee. The wait is pins and needles - just like the expectation of a BV delivery. It ranks up there with my excitement about a year ago for my SO plum ostrich stretch knot delivery. Do any of you carry a knot with Cowgirl boots? I'm gonna start a new trend for my line dancing nights.


----------



## Mousse

If anyone is hunting for a deal on the old style Veneta, Neiman Marcus San Francisco has a large new gray for the sweet price of $1422!


----------



## Mousse

Woo-hoo. My boots arrived today. I'll post an action photo this weekend. I'm going to wear them for a bit tonight to start breaking them in.


----------



## grietje

Mousse said:


> Woo-hoo. My boots arrived today. I'll post an action photo this weekend. I'm going to wear them for a bit tonight to start breaking them in


 
Kaboom!  They are soooooooooooooooooooooooooo flippin' cool!  They're a lot more subtle than I thought they'd be.  I guess I was comparing them to the crazy pink boots you posted that I should get.

But these are really interesting, sophisticated and fun all at the same time.


----------



## LLANeedle

Beautiful!!!


----------



## Mousse

grietje said:


> Kaboom!  They are soooooooooooooooooooooooooo flippin' cool!  They're a lot more subtle than I thought they'd be.  I guess I was comparing them to the crazy pink boots you posted that I should get.
> 
> But these are really interesting, sophisticated and fun all at the same time.




The copper is a bit more oxidized than I expected but the texture will hide any scuffs. After I get my large cabat I may order another really wild pair like the pink photo I posted. Meaning = Mousse needs to save up because we are talking BV comparable bucks. I've been wearing them for about 3 hours. They are comfy beyond belief. Of course they should be because the bootmaker measured my feet. Much more comfortable and more exciting than any of my Luccheses. So glad I got them and certainly worth the 15 week wait. They will be a perfect fashion statement for my upcoming biz travels to Lubbock and Dallas. We have a west coast company meeting tomorrow in E-Ville. I plan to wear them with my fenice tote.


----------



## cooper1

Omg Mousse i lovvvvvvve your boots!!!!!! I got my first pair of cowboy boots (Old Gringos) 3 mos ago & im obsessed with them & already want more. Those are gorgeous!! Who makes them, if you dont mind me asking? Altho, guessing if they are BV comparable bucks, i prob cant order a pair! LOL!


----------



## Mousse

cooper1 said:


> Omg Mousse i lovvvvvvve your boots!!!!!! I got my first pair of cowboy boots (Old Gringos) 3 mos ago & im obsessed with them & already want more. Those are gorgeous!! Who makes them, if you dont mind me asking? Altho, guessing if they are BV comparable bucks, i prob cant order a pair! LOL!




I ordered them from a custom bootmaker in Lubbock, TX. I searched all over the DFW metroplex for purple cowgirl boots in September when I was in town for biz without luck. I ended my trip in Lubbock and got the hot tip on boots from a biz associate whose family is in the fashion biz in Lubbock. Yup, there is fashion in LBB, the home town of Buddy Holly. PM me for more details.


----------



## news2me

Mousse said:


> Woo-hoo. My boots arrived today. I'll post an action photo this weekend. I'm going to wear them for a bit tonight to start breaking them in.


These boots are just stunning. Such an incredible color combination. How tall are they: mid-calf or higher?


----------



## jmcadon

Mousse said:


> Woo-hoo. My boots arrived today. I'll post an action photo this weekend. I'm going to wear them for a bit tonight to start breaking them in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2860092


Oh,oh,oh,oh,oh.....I'll have what she's having!  Spectacular boots


----------



## Mousse

jmcadon said:


> Oh,oh,oh,oh,oh.....I'll have what she's having!  Spectacular boots




Thanks. I dressed them up today for an all company meeting. The compliments just kept coming. A wise fashion investment for sure.


----------



## Mousse

news2me said:


> These boots are just stunning. Such an incredible color combination. How tall are they: mid-calf or higher?




Thanks. They are 14" high.


----------



## V0N1B2

They arrived! 
They're fabulous, Mousse!
You definitely need a matching Cabat.


----------



## Silkpearl

Stunning boots. Could we have a modelling picture please?


----------



## septembersiren

they are gorgeous
well worth the wait 
now for some line dancing 




Mousse said:


> Woo-hoo. My boots arrived today. I'll post an action photo this weekend. I'm going to wear them for a bit tonight to start breaking them in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2860092


----------



## Mousse

Thanks y'all for the compliments on my fab cowgirl boots. I'll try to post a modeling picture soon. Work just got super busy with lots of travel. Yesterday my VP surprised me with some special recognition to visit a coffee plantation in Costa Rica. Not a lot of notice and I am scrambling to make travel arrangements and adjust planned biz visits. G: still hope to see you in Sac on the 20th. Game on.


----------



## diane278

I was roaming around online looking for a lego-inspired cake for a child and stumbled onto a BV cake (second photo), which led to a stop of the lego search and onto a search of other BV cakes...and here's the location of the assembly along with photos of the process used in the top photo:
https://rosesen.wordpress.com/2012/02/12/bottega-veneta-designer-knotted-clutch-purse-cake/  Yes, even the knot and bag are cake! The process is intriguing....


----------



## septembersiren

wow those are great cakes


----------



## Lara Madeleine

Wow.  Cute cakes.


----------



## grietje

I hope the cakes taste as good as they look.


----------



## septembersiren

It's snowing again 
my bum hasn't healed from the last snow 2 weeks ago when I slid down the steps on the ice 
it sure does look pretty 
but ohhhhhhhhhh mother nature you cause so many problems


----------



## septembersiren

Has anyone heard from India? 
She has been gone for quite some time


----------



## Bagcoolie

diane278 said:


> I was roaming around online looking for a lego-inspired cake for a child and stumbled onto a BV cake (second photo), which led to a stop of the lego search and onto a search of other BV cakes...and here's the location of the assembly along with photos of the process used in the top photo:
> https://rosesen.wordpress.com/2012/02/12/bottega-veneta-designer-knotted-clutch-purse-cake/  Yes, even the knot and bag are cake! The process is intriguing....


The small Rete cake looks so delicious! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## grietje

septembersiren said:


> It's snowing again
> my bum hasn't healed from the last snow 2 weeks ago when I slid down the steps on the ice
> it sure does look pretty
> but ohhhhhhhhhh mother nature you cause so many problems



Y'all are getting clobbered out east.  In Sacramento it's typical January weather.  Grey, foggy, damp, and about 50 degrees.  Very drab but nothing like what you're facing.

Hope your bum heals up soon!


----------



## diane278

One can never go wrong with photos of cute dogs. Currently, I am not a doggy mommy (I have a history with cocker spaniels but grew up with Dalmatians). I'd love to see some of your dogs dressed up! These photos are borrowed from online....I don't know how large or small they are going to appear...

.Just submitted, and boy, are they large!


----------



## diane278

I couldn't post this on BV sightings, but I was so excited in the waiting room at the Dr's yesterday. A woman had a red tote but when I looked closely, I knew is was a fake. It was an INTRECCIATO NAPPA BAG but the metal grommets for the handles were painted red to match the leather. I was so disappointed....


----------



## Mousse

I am on cloud nine. I am going to Costa Rica the first week of February for a work recognition trip to visit a well known coffee farm that sells green coffee beans to my company. It's coffee harvest time and we will learn about the process of growing and selecting beans and getting them to coffee roasters around the world. This is a once in a lifetime opportunity and sure beats those biz trips to Amarillo.


----------



## annie9999

Mousse said:


> I am on cloud nine. I am going to Costa Rica the first week of February for a work recognition trip to visit a well known coffee farm that sells green coffee beans to my company. It's coffee harvest time and we will learn about the process of growing and selecting beans and getting them to coffee roasters around the world. This is a once in a lifetime opportunity and sure beats those biz trips to Amarillo.


congratulations.  that sounds like an amazing trip.  costa rica is amazing.


----------



## septembersiren

Mousse said:


> I am on cloud nine. I am going to Costa Rica the first week of February for a work recognition trip to visit a well known coffee farm that sells green coffee beans to my company. It's coffee harvest time and we will learn about the process of growing and selecting beans and getting them to coffee roasters around the world. This is a once in a lifetime opportunity and sure beats those biz trips to Amarillo.


----------



## lkweh

Mousse said:


> I am on cloud nine. I am going to Costa Rica the first week of February for a work recognition trip to visit a well known coffee farm that sells green coffee beans to my company. It's coffee harvest time and we will learn about the process of growing and selecting beans and getting them to coffee roasters around the world. This is a once in a lifetime opportunity and sure beats those biz trips to Amarillo.




Wow, how fun. Please share some pictures and learnings.


----------



## news2me

Mousse said:


> I am on cloud nine. I am going to Costa Rica the first week of February for a work recognition trip to visit a well known coffee farm that sells green coffee beans to my company. It's coffee harvest time and we will learn about the process of growing and selecting beans and getting them to coffee roasters around the world. This is a once in a lifetime opportunity and sure beats those biz trips to Amarillo.



That's one great recognition award. What BV will have the honor to accompany you on this trip?


----------



## V0N1B2

news2me said:


> That's one great recognition award. What BV will have the honor to accompany you on this trip?



Did your new to you BV arrive? I must see it. 
Are you happy with it?
I'm still super jelly that you got it. (but in a good way )


----------



## news2me

V0N1B2 said:


> Did your new to you BV arrive? I must see it.
> Are you happy with it?
> I'm still super jelly that you got it. (but in a good way )



I decided to return it. It was a pre-owned bag in fairly good conditions but I found the leather to be somewhat dry and not as supple and chewy as cervo normally is. Not feeling particularly gleeful about the bag I thought it'd better we part ways.


----------



## Mousse

news2me said:


> That's one great recognition award. What BV will have the honor to accompany you on this trip?




Just some SLGs tucked into a Herve Chapelier tote. We Need to be understated because we will be in the mountains at the Costa Rica La Minita coffee farm. My VP advised me to leave significant bling at home (jewels and bags).


----------



## diane278

Mousse said:


> Just some SLGs tucked into a Herve Chapelier tote. We Need to be understated because we will be in the mountains at the Costa Rica La Minita coffee farm. My VP advised me to leave significant bling at home (jewels and bags).


When going to an unfamiliar country, especially in a less "citified" location, I think that's a really good plan. You won't have to worry about attracting unwanted attention because of what you are wearing. PLEASE take a lot of photos to share with us!


----------



## grietje

Moussie pie what on earth are you going to do with your personality?  Your personality is bling--how can you possibly leave that at home?!


----------



## septembersiren

waiting for the storm to arrive
hoping we don't lose power 
worried for my little old lady


----------



## news2me

septembersiren said:


> waiting for the storm to arrive
> hoping we don't lose power
> worried for my little old lady



What's the weather update? Hopefully everyone is safe and warm.


----------



## septembersiren

they predicted a blizzard 
we got maybe 3 inches 
I guess the supermakets and hardware stores needed to make some money 
I could do without the news channels causing a panic


----------



## grietje

septembersiren said:


> they predicted a blizzard
> we got maybe 3 inches
> I guess the supermakets and hardware stores needed to make some money
> I could do without the news channels causing a panic



Isn't that the case?  There was talk, last November if I recall the date correctly, of this MASSIVE rain and wind storm hitting Sacramento.  There was a run on batteries and water and we were advised to tie down our patio furniture.  I had batteries and water and did tie down the outdoor seating and waitied.....

It rained.  Some wind but nothing like the hysteria crested by the media.  Someone sent me a photo of an overturned trash can with the caption 'we will rebuild'.  It was pretty funny.

Anyhow, I hope you're warm and safe and that your little old lady is warm and safe also.


----------



## annie9999

grietje said:


> Isn't that the case?  There was talk, last November if I recall the date correctly, of this MASSIVE rain and wind storm hitting Sacramento.  There was a run on batteries and water and we were advised to tie down our patio furniture.  I had batteries and water and did tie down the outdoor seating and waitied.....
> 
> It rained.  Some wind but nothing like the hysteria crested by the media.  Someone sent me a photo of an overturned trash can with the caption 'we will rebuild'.  It was pretty funny.
> 
> Anyhow, I hope you're warm and safe and that your little old lady is warm and safe also.


it turned out to be much less than predicted.  i got 8 inches but not the 2 feet predicted.  still a real storm here.  i would rather this scenario than what we went through after sandy.


----------



## septembersiren

I am not sure how these weather forecasters retain their jobs 
but I guess it is always better to be safe than sorry


----------



## jmcadon

grietje said:


> Isn't that the case?  There was talk, last November if I recall the date correctly, of this MASSIVE rain and wind storm hitting Sacramento.  There was a run on batteries and water and we were advised to tie down our patio furniture.  I had batteries and water and did tie down the outdoor seating and waitied.....
> 
> It rained.  Some wind but nothing like the hysteria crested by the media.  Someone sent me a photo of an overturned trash can with the caption 'we will rebuild'.  It was pretty funny.
> 
> Anyhow, I hope you're warm and safe and that your little old lady is warm and safe also.



Ha ha...I remember it too.  I went out and took all my wind chimes (and I have a lot) down and had DH put everything that might blow away in the garage.  I was so worried one of our big oaks was gonna fall on the house that I could not sleep all night!  The media just gets worse and worse with all the hype!  I am gonna stop watching Good Morning America...they are the worst!


----------



## LLANeedle

In defense of meteorologists, they do the best they can with the information they're given.  The storm, which was an interesting mix of several meteorological  phenomena, moved further to the east than predicted, sparing NY, NJ and Phili from a blizzard.  However, Long Island and Massachusettes were hit quite hard with some areas digging out from under three feet of snow.  In the past, meteorologists relied on the European model of data because it's been more accurate than ours.  Recently, our forecast system was updated with new software and indeed our system predicted the storm moving east.  The European data got it wrong and that's the prediction the media gave us.


----------



## theFlip#2

grietje said:


> It rained.  Some wind but nothing like the hysteria crested by the media.  Someone sent me a photo of an overturned trash can with the caption 'we will rebuild'.  It was pretty funny.


Hahaha, the image of the pic & caption made me lol!


----------



## septembersiren

now there is a blue alert in NJ 
for frigid temps 
and they are predicting another snow fall for Sunday - Monday 
hmmmmm to listen or not to listen that is the question


----------



## septembersiren

just getting rain now they say


----------



## jburgh

Hello BV peeps.  Sorry I've been MIA for the past several days.  Took a little spill down a few stairs and ended up in the ER. Result is a knee injury (to the"good"one). Nothing is broken or ripped but I have zero stability...the knee joint feels rubbery, very weird.  Swelling is down by a lot and pain meds are managing to allow me to get some sleep.  

Missed you all.  I see that our east coast folks were luckily not hit as hard as was predicted...what a relief.  The radio announcer is predicting another storm...wish we could get accurate info and not alarmist junk.

Mousse, congrats on the honor and your new boots, will we get any modeling pics?  I see a few members have some new purchases, too. SS your new avatar cracks me up, how is Wicky?  And oh, my the cakes!  I would not be able to cut into one.

Well, the percoset is kicking in, best not to post under the influence.  Go Seahawks!


----------



## septembersiren

sorry to hear about your knee. I took a spill down the steps 3 weeks ago and although nothing is broken my butt still hurts 
get yourself a knee brace 
a couple of years ago I slid and almost fell on ice 
the result was a tiny tear (not enough to fix they tell me) in my knee 
when it acts up I wear the brace 24/7 and it helps 
Wicky is ok  and still very stubborn 
she does not like the cold ground or the wind and will not walk outside in these conditions 
it is like dragging a 20lb sack of flour down the street 
but good news is on the horizon for her 
we might be moving in the spring, the new place has a fenced yard so she will be able to go out and dig her little heart out. She will also have her own bedroom LOL 
she is such a dear little thing that drives me bananas when it is time to go for a walk
I have tried to explain to her that is not just for her benefit we are walking but mine also 
she gets that look on her face like oh no she is talking crazy again 
what is a mother to do 
so sorry to hear about Boxermom 
I am going to miss her a lot 





jburgh said:


> Hello BV peeps.  Sorry I've been MIA for the past several days.  Took a little spill down a few stairs and ended up in the ER. Result is a knee injury (to the"good"one). Nothing is broken or ripped but I have zero stability...the knee joint feels rubbery, very weird.  Swelling is down by a lot and pain meds are managing to allow me to get some sleep.
> 
> Missed you all.  I see that our east coast folks were luckily not hit as hard as was predicted...what a relief.  The radio announcer is predicting another storm...wish we could get accurate info and not alarmist junk.
> 
> Mousse, congrats on the honor and your new boots, will we get any modeling pics?  I see a few members have some new purchases, too. SS your new avatar cracks me up, how is Wicky?  And oh, my the cakes!  I would not be able to cut into one.
> 
> Well, the percoset is kicking in, best not to post under the influence.  Go Seahawks!


----------



## grietje

jburgh said:


> Hello BV peeps.  Sorry I've been MIA for the past several days.  Took a little spill down a few stairs and ended up in the ER. Result is a knee injury (to the"good"one). Nothing is broken or ripped but I have zero stability...the knee joint feels rubbery, very weird.  Swelling is down by a lot and pain meds are managing to allow me to get some sleep.
> 
> Missed you all.  I see that our east coast folks were luckily not hit as hard as was predicted...what a relief.  The radio announcer is predicting another storm...wish we could get accurate info and not alarmist junk.
> 
> Mousse, congrats on the honor and your new boots, will we get any modeling pics?  I see a few members have some new purchases, too. SS your new avatar cracks me up, how is Wicky?  And oh, my the cakes!  I would not be able to cut into one.
> 
> Well, the percoset is kicking in, best not to post under the influence.  Go Seahawks!



Knee:  Oh noooo!  What a drag. Are the corgis being patient?

Cake:  You're a better person than I.  I brake for cake and if I'm in the mood, nothing, not even a pretty BV cake, is gonna step in the way of my need for frosting cakey goodness!

Hawks:  Yay!!!!!!!!   DH and I are Pete Carroll fans and we just love the energy and model he's created in the Seahawks. The dogs will have their Hawks collars on and DH and I both have our shirts.  It's going to be a good game!


----------



## grietje

jmcadon said:


> Ha ha...I remember it too.  I went out and took all my wind chimes (and I have a lot) down and had DH put everything that might blow away in the garage.  I was so worried one of our big oaks was gonna fall on the house that I could not sleep all night!  The media just gets worse and worse with all the hype!  I am gonna stop watching Good Morning America...they are the worst!





coachgrl said:


> Hahaha, the image of the pic & caption made me lol!



Here's the image


----------



## grietje

septembersiren said:


> just getting rain now they say



It's been lovely in northern CA this past week. We need rain desperately (as a resident of CA I think there's some law to always caveat your love of the sun with a plea for water), but the sun has been out and it's been 70 degrees.

I'm at the coast and there's a bit of a fog layer and just a small breeze.  It's supposed to rain again so I'll enjoy it for today.

I do hope y'all back east get a bit of a break.

S, when do you find out if you are moving?


----------



## theFlip#2

grietje said:


> Here's the image


That's hilarious!


----------



## grietje

I just love a peice of toast.  Hot, good amount of butter, not too dark but not too light either.  I've just had two and wish for another.  But my yogurt (I am one of the few that just loves plain yogurt) is staring at me so I should eat that first.

What do you like to eat for breakfast?


----------



## jmcadon

grietje said:


> I just love a peice of toast.  Hot, good amount of butter, not too dark but not too light either.  I've just had two and wish for another.  But my yogurt (I am one of the few that just loves plain yogurt) is staring at me so I should eat that first.
> 
> What do you like to eat for breakfast?



Oatmeal with fruit and nuts...yum.  Or an egg sandwich with avocado.


----------



## jburgh

I like toast with real butter, and coffee, maybe a few carrot sticks and some figs.  I rarely eat breakfast at home, but when we go out, it is usually scrambled eggs with cheddar and a sausage link.


----------



## septembersiren

Have you ever tried Siggi's yougrt? 
there is no nothing in it 
no additives of any kind 
no added sugar 
hormone free cows 
it is the best yourgrt in the world 
not a fan of yougrt didn't grow up eating it, and I only eat vanilla 
the vanilla of this brand kinda tastes like plain with a hint of vanilla 
When I work at my job job on Friday and Saturday I always eat a yougrt for lunch (taking care of my little old lady is a labor of love at this point)
I am not a fan of breakfast for breakfast 
I am a big fan of breakfast for dinner 
sunny side up eggs and sausage links 1 piece of toast no potatoes 

when my kids were little.......and I made them eggs.....they would only eat the whites. 
" we only want to eat the egg mom not the chicken"  out of the mouths of babes


----------



## jburgh

septembersiren said:


> I am not a fan of breakfast for breakfast
> I am a big fan of breakfast for dinner
> sunny side up eggs and sausage links 1 piece of toast no potatoes



Yes!


----------



## Une_passante

For breakfast:
Weekday: plain yogurt+ blueberries+granola
Weekend: omelette with mushroom and muenster cheese

JBurgh: I am sorry you got hurt. Hope you feel better soon. Welcome back 

Septembersiren: If you don't mind me asking, what happened to Boxermom? Hope all is well. She is such a lovely lady.


----------



## jburgh

Une_passante said:


> For breakfast:
> Weekday: plain yogurt+ blueberries+granola
> Weekend: omelette with mushroom and muenster cheese
> 
> JBurgh: I am sorry you got hurt. Hope you feel better soon. Welcome back
> 
> Septembersiren: If you don't mind me asking, what happened to Boxermom? Hope all is well. She is such a lovely lady.



Thank you. Now I'm craving Muenster cheese.   Boxermom is having some eye issues which has made her feel that she is unable to distinguish the fine details when authenticating.  And yes, quite a lovely lady.


----------



## LLANeedle

Please......what happened to Boxermom?


----------



## diane278

jburgh said:


> Thank you. Now I'm craving Muenster cheese.   Boxermom is having some eye issues which has made her feel that she is unable to distinguish the fine details when authenticating.  And yes, quite a lovely lady.


Sorry to hear about your injury. I hope you have a doggy to cuddle with in bed.


----------



## bisbee

LLANeedle said:


> Please......what happened to Boxermom?


 
I read where she posted that she is developing a cataract which is affecting her vision.  It's not the "usual" type, and is not far enough along where they will remove it.  But...she is giving up authenticating BV because of that issue.

I recently had a cataract removed (December 22) that had developed very quickly over the course of a year (the other eye is just beginning).  It made the cornea very thick, which made the vision in my left eye deteriorate - the doctor said he could correct it with a new prescription, but I wouldn't be happy with the results.  So...it was removed.  I now see so well with the left eye that I'm not even wearing glasses!   The surgery worked out very well in my situation!


----------



## annie9999

That is fantastic.  Glad you had a good result.


----------



## jmcadon

jburgh said:


> Hello BV peeps.  Sorry I've been MIA for the past several days.  Took a little spill down a few stairs and ended up in the ER. Result is a knee injury (to the"good"one). Nothing is broken or ripped but I have zero stability...the knee joint feels rubbery, very weird.  Swelling is down by a lot and pain meds are managing to allow me to get some sleep.
> 
> Missed you all.  I see that our east coast folks were luckily not hit as hard as was predicted...what a relief.  The radio announcer is predicting another storm...wish we could get accurate info and not alarmist junk.
> 
> Mousse, congrats on the honor and your new boots, will we get any modeling pics?  I see a few members have some new purchases, too. SS your new avatar cracks me up, how is Wicky?  And oh, my the cakes!  I would not be able to cut into one.
> 
> Well, the percoset is kicking in, best not to post under the influence.  Go Seahawks!




How did I miss this???  Hope you are feeling better, j.


----------



## jburgh

jmcadon said:


> How did I miss this???  Hope you are feeling better, j.



I have to bite the bullet and go back to work tomorrow.


----------



## Une_passante

jburgh said:


> Thank you. Now I'm craving Muenster cheese.   Boxermom is having some eye issues which has made her feel that she is unable to distinguish the fine details when authenticating.  And yes, quite a lovely lady.



Thanks for the update. I am sorry to hear about Boxermom' s eye problems.
Hope it is fixable. 
Btw sorry abt starting your cravings


----------



## LLANeedle

bisbee said:


> I read where she posted that she is developing a cataract which is affecting her vision.  It's not the "usual" type, and is not far enough along where they will remove it.  But...she is giving up authenticating BV because of that issue.
> 
> I recently had a cataract removed (December 22) that had developed very quickly over the course of a year (the other eye is just beginning).  It made the cornea very thick, which made the vision in my left eye deteriorate - the doctor said he could correct it with a new prescription, but I wouldn't be happy with the results.  So...it was removed.  I now see so well with the left eye that I'm not even wearing glasses!   The surgery worked out very well in my situation!


Thank you Bisbee.  Glad your surgery was successful.  Mine are progressing very slowly which is annoying since I work with color.  I can no longer distinguish eight shades of red.  But it has to "ripen" to a certain point to be removed.  Hubby has a half cataract....very rare.  It's related to doing fluoro work for forty years where radiation hit the side of one eye.  Our opthalmogist gets so excited every time she sees him.  She learned about the phenomena in school but never thought she would see one.  Boxermom's expertise will be missed.  Let me know if you'd like to get together again.


----------



## Mousse

I am spending the night in Houston on my way home from San Jose Costa Rica to San Jose CA. I want to share the sunset view from Hacienda La Minita last night. The 
La Minita coffee farm is located in steep, lush terrain at about 6,000 feet in the mountains south of San Jose near Frailes. This was an amazing, life changing experience for all of us on our work team. We picked coffee, watched the milling and selection  process, and learned how to cup and taste coffee from the grower's perspective. Lots of serious hiking and steps on my Fitbit getting to the coffee trees and the mills. Coffee is a precious crop. The wonderful folks from La Minita who grow and select great coffees have left us with a humbling appreciation of the hard work and attention to quality and the preservation of the environment that in the end makes a super good cup of coffee.


----------



## grietje

Mousse said:


> I am spending the night in Houston on my way home from San Jose Costa Rica to San Jose CA. I want to share the sunset view from Hacienda La Minita last night.


 
Welcome home!  It would appear you had a great time and got a ton of steps in!  Sorry you had to arrive to a downpour.


----------



## grietje

So I went to the new BV boutique at the Valley Fair Mall in San Jose CA on Friday evening.  Wanted to show my sister the Disco Bag and see the new colors in person.

It was fun actually. I wore my Belly which has been discontinued so the SAs were pretty curious about it.  They were amused or bemused by my knowledge of the colors and styles.  (Had to represent our sub-forum well.) Got to play with some styles I had overlooked which was fun (and dangerous). Saw an Amethyst croc wallet....  Hooooweee. She was a beaut. But I walked away...


----------



## Mousse

Happy Valentine's day to all of our wonderful tPF BVettes. I made this wreath for my front door.


----------



## septembersiren

*If anyone can Authenticate 
I could use some help in that thread 
now that Boxermom is no longer doing it.......sometimes I am lost
I have no experience with Vintage
so Please pitch in if you can 

thanks a bunch *


----------



## grietje

septembersiren said:


> *If anyone can Authenticate
> I could use some help in that thread
> now that Boxermom is no longer doing it.......sometimes I am lost
> I have no experience with Vintage
> so Please pitch in if you can
> 
> thanks a bunch *



I've made a few comments but feel a bit sheepish since my knowledge is not as deep as others.


----------



## grietje

Even though I'm not Catholic I do give something up for Lent each year. This year it's sweets. That means no dandy, no cookies, no cakes, and no ice cream.  It's well timed with Operation Kona- my goal to lose 15 lbs before myHawaii trip in April.  But I'm on a real bender.  Made blackberry coffee cake yesterday and just finished baking a batch of lemon bars.  As I told DH, as of 2/18, the kitchen is closed!!


----------



## septembersiren

I appreciate that you have helped 
if anyone has knowledge of vintage that would be a big help
when I moved I lost a box that had all my BV color codes and cataglogs in it 
so I am lost in that direction also 




grietje said:


> I've made a few comments but feel a bit sheepish since my knowledge is not as deep as others.


----------



## septembersiren

here is a link to warm your heart on a cold day 
I would take everyone if they stayed puppies and didn't grow to be big stinky dogs LOL 

http://www.earthporm.com/23-chubby-puppies-mistaken-teddy-bears/


----------



## jburgh

Someone very special was born on this day.....

*Happy Birthday BookerMoose!*


----------



## V0N1B2

Yay! Birthdays! 
Happy birthday BookerMoose.
I hope you're out somewhere fabulous tonight celebrating.


----------



## V0N1B2

I tried on grietje's Cervo Loop Hobo or whatever it's called, last night at The Bellagio boutique.
Ermigawd!!!  They only had it in Nero and Ciel I think.
It was so much lighter than I thought it would be.  I see why you love it.  I'm really resisting bringing it home with me.  I understand why you love it so much.


----------



## grietje

Happy birthday Booker!


----------



## grietje

V0N1B2 said:


> I tried on grietje's Cervo Loop Hobo or whatever it's called, last night at The Bellagio boutique.
> Ermigawd!!!  They only had it in Nero and Ciel I think.
> It was so much lighter than I thought it would be.  I see why you love it.  I'm really resisting bringing it home with me.  I understand why you love it so much.



Oh yay!  What fun!  It's a really unexpected bag. I'm glad you like it! Stay strong!


----------



## BookerMoose

Thanks!!!!  I was really not looking forward to this one - but as one of my friends says, it is better than the alternative!


----------



## jmcadon

Happy Birthday BookerMoose!  Eat cake and open presents...or go out and buy your own presentsresents


----------



## jmcadon

grietje said:


> Even though I'm not Catholic I do give something up for Lent each year. This year it's sweets. That means no dandy, no cookies, no cakes, and no ice cream.  It's well timed with Operation Kona- my goal to lose 15 lbs before myHawaii trip in April.  But I'm on a real bender.  Made blackberry coffee cake yesterday and just finished baking a batch of lemon bars.  As I told DH, as of 2/18, the kitchen is closed!!



Ha ha...I am done giving up anything anymore.  Life is too short.  Although I wouldn't mind giving up that extra 10lbs I have put on in the last few years


----------



## septembersiren

Happy Birthday Bookermoose artyhat:


*Life is short! 
Smile while you still have teeth!*


----------



## BookerMoose

And a beagle from British Columbia wins the Westminster Dog Show on my birthday - how perfect is that?!  Congratulations Miss P!


----------



## Mousse

BookerMoose said:


> And a beagle from British Columbia wins the Westminster Dog Show on my birthday - how perfect is that?!  Congratulations Miss P!




Happy belated BDay! Wow on that beagle win!


----------



## Mousse

grietje said:


> Even though I'm not Catholic I do give something up for Lent each year. This year it's sweets. That means no dandy, no cookies, no cakes, and no ice cream.  It's well timed with Operation Kona- my goal to lose 15 lbs before myHawaii trip in April.  But I'm on a real bender.  Made blackberry coffee cake yesterday and just finished baking a batch of lemon bars.  As I told DH, as of 2/18, the kitchen is closed!!




Well I'm not giving up anything for Lent but I am committed to a minimum of 10k steps a day on my Fitbit. I was short last night and paced around the house until I hit my goal. Tomorrow will be hard because I'll be on a Southwest flight with 2 stops but no plane changes.


----------



## diane278

Mousse said:


> Well I'm not giving up anything for Lent but I am committed to a minimum of 10k steps a day on my Fitbit. I was short last night and paced around the house until I hit my goal. Tomorrow will be hard because I'll be on a Southwest flight with 2 stops but no plane changes.


I bought a fitbit several weeks ago. I'm loving it, although the first time I hit my 10K steps, and it buzzed, it freaked me out. I felt like I was wearing an egg timer, or detonator of some kind. I have also walked laps in my house to finish off the last remaining steps at the end of a sedentary day. The plane schedule will definitely pose some challenges.


----------



## grietje

If Mousse paces the plane, she might get an Air Marshall a bit too interested.


----------



## diane278

grietje said:


> If Mousse paces the plane, she might get an Air Marshall a bit too interested.


Yeah....that could be an issue....especially if her fitbit registers 10,000 steps and starts flashing its lights and buzzing....

She dresses so well that I don't think she would be mistaken for someone suspicious....but the officials may not recognize Babette clothing or BV....or custom boots.


----------



## Mousse

grietje said:


> If Mousse paces the plane, she might get an Air Marshall a bit too interested.




Surprisingly I have 5500 steps in so far today because of the long walk to baggage claim at Love Field. I thought about pacing on the plane but it was so turbulent that the pilot had the flight attendants take their seats most of the way on our last leg from Albuquerque into Dallas. I got upgraded at the Sheraton Dallas and am enjoying a glass of vino in the Club Lounge. Received some nice compliments on the boots today. I'll have my business associate take a mod shot when I get to Lubbock. They sure are a comfortable fit.


----------



## Mousse

diane278 said:


> Yeah....that could be an issue....especially if her fitbit registers 10,000 steps and starts flashing its lights and buzzing....
> 
> 
> 
> She dresses so well that I don't think she would be mistaken for someone suspicious....but the officials may not recognize Babette clothing or BV....or custom boots.




Diane, you are so funny. I do dress up when I fly.


----------



## diane278

Mousse said:


> Diane, you are so funny. I do dress up when I fly.


I think you dress beautifully even when it's casual. If you think back, your outfit drew comments from the photos after our meetup in SF.  The gorgeous purple scarf and shoes....Come on, only 1/4 of your body showed in the photo and people still commented on your outfit!


----------



## septembersiren

My avatar now reprsents the new Hostess gift
Where I live (and believe me we have gotten nothing compared to North of me)
when someone invites you to dinner now 
don't bring wine 
Rock Salt or a Shovel would probably be more appreicated


----------



## Mousse

I just visited the Dallas boutique and tried on a Watteau large cabat with the new longer handle drop. I love the fit. I now have to sit back and wait for the perfect color and treatment. Having a quick solo dinner at Nordstrom's Bistro N to be followed by some mall walking to get in my steps.


----------



## MADD APPLES

I can use some of that yogurt right now


----------



## zooba

septembersiren said:


> )  when someone invites you to dinner now
> don't bring wine
> Rock Salt or a Shovel would probably be more appreicated



Same here.  We've not been able to buy rock salt/urea for a good while.  I'm using coffee grounds on our sidewalk which is helping.  Is winter ending this year?

Good news is I've been to San Diego, Orlando and going into phoenix in a few weeks.  So this year's winter travel is to warmer locations.  Thank Goodness.

Stay warm everyone


----------



## annie9999

Mousse said:


> I just visited the Dallas boutique and tried on a Watteau large cabat with the new longer handle drop. I love the fit. I now have to sit back and wait for the perfect color and treatment. Having a quick solo dinner at Nordstrom's Bistro N to be followed by some mall walking to get in my steps.




mousse- do you really find a difference in the new vs old cabat?  
i carried my medium cabat and compared it to a new medium at the boutique.  when i put them together i could see the difference but i felt they carried exactly the same.  the difference is so small.  
i will have to bring in my large ebano cabat and compare the large.


----------



## Mousse

The weather in Dallas and West TX is forecast to be very nasty with freezing rain tonight and all day tomorrow. I received an email from Southwest advising that flights into and out of DAL and LBB may be cancelled tomorrow. I would rather be stranded in Dallas than Lubbock any day. I love to find new foodie destinations on my biz travels. I just ventured out in the pouring rain to check out Pecan Lodge in the Deep Ellum 'hood of Dallas. Texas Monthly voted them the best BBQ in the state. Check out the smoke ring on the super melt in your mouth brisket.


----------



## Mousse

annie9999 said:


> mousse- do you really find a difference in the new vs old cabat?
> 
> i carried my medium cabat and compared it to a new medium at the boutique.  when i put them together i could see the difference but i felt they carried exactly the same.  the difference is so small.
> 
> i will have to bring in my large ebano cabat and compare the large.




I had my medium Ottone with me and compared the drop to the large. The large strap drop was more roomy on my shoulder.


----------



## septembersiren

My SIL just departed for a trip to Israel 
it is snowing in Jeruslem 
and people don't believe there is a climate crisis


----------



## annie9999

Mousse said:


> I had my medium Ottone with me and compared the drop to the large. The large strap drop was more roomy on my shoulder.



mousse- thank you for the feedback.  i'll bring my large ebano to the boutique and compare.  it really needs more use.  it is hardly broken in.


----------



## Mousse

The ice storm that rolled into Dallas wreaked havoc with my biz travel. My flight to Lubbock was cancelled. Driving conditions are almost impossible. I stayed in my hotel all day today. Hope to get on a flight tomorrow to Lubbock. Here's a photo showing the ice build up outside my hotel in DT Dallas. As much as I would love to go out for a walk, I'm staying put because the sidewalks are iced over.


----------



## LLANeedle

Dallas looked like a ghost town on the news last night....not a car or person in sight.


----------



## Mousse

LLANeedle said:


> Dallas looked like a ghost town on the news last night....not a car or person in sight.




The roads weren't bad this morning on my drive to Love Field. I heard there is more snow predicted to fall tonight. I'm headed to LBB now.


----------



## Mousse

I took a selfie mod shot today of my cowgirl boots. They are so versatile with a dress, leggings or jeans.


----------



## diane278

Mousse said:


> I took a selfie mod shot today of my cowgirl boots. They are so versatile with a dress, leggings or jeans.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2908645


You seem to have the perfect wardrobe to wear with them


----------



## Mousse

diane278 said:


> You seem to have the perfect wardrobe to wear with them




Thanks Diane. The dress is our fav EF.


----------



## grietje

Most of the time I am an early riser.  I have swim workout at 7:30 and so I walk the dogs before that. Or I go running and then walk the dogs (with the intent of being at work by 9:30). But today, I woke up briefly at 7:00, went on line for about 30 minutes and then crawled back in bed and slept until 9:30!  I'm a bit groggy but it's also so nice to be in my pajamas for a bit longer.

One more cup of coffee and then I'll take the dogs for a walk.

What about you?  Early risers?  Sleep in-ers?


----------



## septembersiren

I used to be an early riser
wake up at 5 out of the house to do my miles by 5:30 back when the sun came up 
but about 4 years ago I hurt my knee
walking 6 miles is out of the question now 
Plus my sleep apnea has gotten worse 
so now I just sleep whenever I can
it usually means waking up and going back to sleep 
until I can't do it anymore 
so now evern though I wake up at 5 am, it is usually just a bladder call and then back to bed 
I usually get up, and out of bed at 9:30
I am retired now also (although I have never worked so hard in my life since I retired) 
so I don't really feel bad about sleeping late now





grietje said:


> Most of the time I am an early riser.  I have swim workout at 7:30 and so I walk the dogs before that. Or I go running and then walk the dogs (with the intent of being at work by 9:30). But today, I woke up briefly at 7:00, went on line for about 30 minutes and then crawled back in bed and slept until 9:30!  I'm a bit groggy but it's also so nice to be in my pajamas for a bit longer.
> 
> One more cup of coffee and then I'll take the dogs for a walk.
> 
> What about you?  Early risers?  Sleep in-ers?


----------



## Mousse

I'm in the coffee business which means I'm an early riser. On travel days I'm up earlier than usual. I have an early flight out of SJC on Monday morning. I'll be up at 4:00 am. Coffee at home pre-flight and lots more when I get to PDX. Hope to do some retail therapy in tax free PDX.


----------



## LLANeedle

I'm retried but my feet still hit the floor 5:30 seven days a week.


----------



## grietje

LLANeedle said:


> I'm retried but my feet still hit the floor 5:30 seven days a week.


 
Wow!  May I ask what gets you up?


----------



## grietje

Mousse said:


> Hope to do some retail therapy in tax free PDX.


 
How are the travels?  And how is/was the retail therapy?


----------



## diane278

grietje said:


> Most of the time I am an early riser.  I have swim workout at 7:30 and so I walk the dogs before that. Or I go running and then walk the dogs (with the intent of being at work by 9:30). But today, I woke up briefly at 7:00, went on line for about 30 minutes and then crawled back in bed and slept until 9:30!  I'm a bit groggy but it's also so nice to be in my pajamas for a bit longer.
> 
> One more cup of coffee and then I'll take the dogs for a walk.
> 
> What about you?  Early risers?  Sleep in-ers?


I have never been a morning person. The only times I ever got up really early (on my own) were days when I was competing in a horse show. On show days, I had no trouble getting up early. Getting up for high school was not so easy....

Now that I am retired, I do find that I am waking up earlier than I thought I would. I don't set an alarm unless I have to be somewhere at a specific time, but I usually wake up somewhere between 7 and 7:30. I can't explain it. I try not to make any early morning appointments. However, being a night person, I can easily be up until midnight or 1 am.....or later.


----------



## grietje

diane278 said:


> However, being a night person, I can easily be up until midnight or 1 am.....or later.


 
Do you find you get enough sleep?  I thought as one got older one needed less. But I find myself doing better on a full 8 hours.


----------



## Mousse

grietje said:


> How are the travels?  And how is/was the retail therapy?




My flight to PDX was bumpy. Tomorrow afternoon is all about me and retail therapy. I'm at my hotel prepping for an 8:00 am meeting on Tuesday.


----------



## diane278

grietje said:


> Do you find you get enough sleep?  I thought as one got older one needed less. But I find myself doing better on a full 8 hours.


I'm not sure about the sleep level right now. I went through a couple of months when I first retired when I slept 8-9 hours a night. Then I went through several weeks where I had trouble getting to sleep. Now that I am walking daily for a minimum of 10K steps (about 4.5 miles) I am getting tired in the evening. I don't think I am sleeping at an optimum level. I didn't think that the reduction in sleep would hit me this soon, but maybe it has....my elderly mother only sleeps for a few hours each night, but naps during the day.


----------



## diane278

Mousse said:


> My flight to PDX was bumpy. Tomorrow afternoon is all about me and retail therapy. I'm at my hotel prepping for an 8:00 am meeting on Tuesday.


Will you be near a BV store?


----------



## LLANeedle

grietje said:


> Wow!  May I ask what gets you up?


For many years I had to be up at 4 so 5:30 feels like I've slept the day away....lol. Actually I couldn't sleep any later if I tried.  A good night for me is five hours but it's interrupted.


----------



## Mousse

diane278 said:


> Will you be near a BV store?




There are no BV boutiques here in PDX, but I will be in LA late Weds thru Fri. I stopped by Mario's. They had basic new venetas-Nero and ebano. My tax free score was a brand new pair of Chanel black ballet flats at my fav designer consignment store in PDX. I paid $299. The same shoes at Nordies DT PDX store are now $750.


----------



## diane278

Mousse said:


> There are no BV boutiques here in PDX, but I will be in LA late Weds thru Fri. I stopped by Mario's. They had basic new venetas-Nero and ebano. My tax free score was a brand new pair of Chanel black ballet flats at my fav designer consignment store in PDX. I paid $299. The same shoes at Nordies DT PDX store are now $750.


Congrats on your score!


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

Hello ladies. A newbie from San Francisco. Just wanted to say hi. Oh, Nickel my poodle boy wants to say hi too


----------



## Mousse

BV_LC_poodle said:


> Hello ladies. A newbie from San Francisco. Just wanted to say hi. Oh, Nickel my poodle boy wants to say hi too
> View attachment 2915859




Your poodle boy is so cute!


----------



## Mousse

Today was an awesome day for air travel on the west coast. The weather here made up for the snow and ice last week in TX. I saw some amazing views on the way from PDX to LaLa Land including Mt. Shasta and a nice view of the South Bay beaches and PV on our approach to LAX. Days like this in LA really make me miss living in Redondo Beach.


----------



## LLANeedle

Wow......took me awhile to recognize the ground.....only ground I've seen for weeks is covered with snow and now another ten is expected before dinner tonight........Thanks for the memories....lol


----------



## jmcadon

grietje said:


> Most of the time I am an early riser.  I have swim workout at 7:30 and so I walk the dogs before that. Or I go running and then walk the dogs (with the intent of being at work by 9:30). But today, I woke up briefly at 7:00, went on line for about 30 minutes and then crawled back in bed and slept until 9:30!  I'm a bit groggy but it's also so nice to be in my pajamas for a bit longer.
> 
> One more cup of coffee and then I'll take the dogs for a walk.
> 
> What about you?  Early risers?  Sleep in-ers?



I usually wake during the night so have become a later riser.  Since I wear an sleep mask sometimes I don't wake up until 8:30 or 9:00...good thing I am retired


----------



## jburgh

grietje said:


> What about you?  Early risers?  Sleep in-ers?



I don't often get more than 4-5 hours.  It is tough to get the brain to turn off.  Some Saturdays though, I can sleep 12 hours.  I envy those of you that have a good sleeping routine.


----------



## jburgh

BV_LC_poodle said:


> Hello ladies. A newbie from San Francisco. Just wanted to say hi. Oh, Nickel my poodle boy wants to say hi too
> View attachment 2915859



Welcome!  And, belly rubs to Nickel.


----------



## septembersiren

I know that comparatively we have gotten a lot less snow than others 
but mother nature dumped about 6" on us today 
of course the other aids for my little old lady could not come (even though they only live 3 streets away)
I couldn't even see the steps to get downstairs to her  
I can't wait to move so I am not on duty 24/7

my cousin that I share the apt with had a heartattack in december 
she is having a problem with the steps so we will have to move 
I am not moving in the winter 
we already have a place 
will be moving in spirng


----------



## lkweh

BV_LC_poodle said:


> Hello ladies. A newbie from San Francisco. Just wanted to say hi. Oh, Nickel my poodle boy wants to say hi too
> View attachment 2915859




Welcome. Adorable.

I am going to pick up a new little sister for Poochy (my 8 year old puggle). I am so excited.


----------



## grietje

lkweh said:


> Welcome. Adorable.
> 
> I am going to pick up a new little sister for Poochy (my 8 year old puggle). I am so excited.



Oh my gosh!  How is Poochy?  How old is little sister?  Details! details!


----------



## Mousse

If you have any doubts about global warming... This is crazy for March 14th in the Silicon Valley.


----------



## pm0964

BV_LC_poodle said:


> Hello ladies. A newbie from San Francisco. Just wanted to say hi. Oh, Nickel my poodle boy wants to say hi too
> View attachment 2915859



Beautiful poodle! Love your picture.  We are 'poodle people' too!  A toy and 2 standards!  Our most recent is a silver who just turned a year.


----------



## shopaholicious

Mousse said:


> If you have any doubts about global warming... This is crazy for March 14th in the Silicon Valley.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2928538



Indeed!  BTW  nice car


----------



## grietje

It's muggy in Bodega Bay this weekend.  Not terribly so but I've been in shors and a Tshirt.


----------



## jmcadon

Warm here too in the foothills of NorCal.  Everyone I see is wearing shorts and flip flops...


----------



## V0N1B2

Same up here. I live in a ski resort and I haven't worn a coat for months now.
Busted out my spring trench last week - it doesn't usually see the light of day until late April.


----------



## lkweh

grietje said:


> Oh my gosh!  How is Poochy?  How old is little sister?  Details! details!



Hi Grietje! We just adopted another puggle, Elizabeth (Lizzy) from Arizona Puggle Rescue. She's a 3 years old and we picked her up yesterday from Long Beach, CA. A nice lady from AZ has vacation plan in Long Beach and let Lizzy hitch a ride with the family. Poochy is doing well. Lizzy loves her new brother and Poochy does not seem to mind. We shall see. We adore her. She's definitely worth the efforts driving 12 hours 
Lizzy is the lighter color one in this picture


----------



## lkweh

grietje said:


> It's muggy in Bodega Bay this weekend.  Not terribly so but I've been in shors and a Tshirt.



It's hot in LA. I hope the people who ran marathon today would survive


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

pm0964 said:


> Beautiful poodle! Love your picture.  We are 'poodle people' too!  A toy and 2 standards!  Our most recent is a silver who just turned a year.




Nice seeing other poodle + BV people here! My boy is an oversized silver mini who just turned 5. He's been bringing so much joy to our lives.


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

Visiting home (Hong kong) these two weeks. It's so humid here - 97% humidity everyday and no rain! Can't wait to go back to San Francisco.


----------



## jburgh

We are in the 40s-50s here with lots of rain this past weekend.  The blueberries are already in flower, but it is too cold for the mason bees to hatch.  I may have to hand pollinate. 

Welcome Lizzy! We are hoping to get another Corgi. Our potential girl is pregnant now, and we are waiting for her to finish her motherly duties.  Her owner/breeder may keep her longer (for another litter next year) if she is a great mom.  Now we've heard her body reabsorbed a few of the pupppies.  Apparently this happens more often than we think.


----------



## septembersiren

it's warm on the east coast also
it is supposed to 60 tomorrow


----------



## Mousse

I'm headed to my hometown Boston on Weds. to take care of some matters related to settling my Dad's estate. Sure hope we don't get any snow. This CA girl has not driven in snow for years. I think I have now lived in CA long enough to almost be consisted a native. LOL.


----------



## septembersiren

my son is having a baby 
they induced her at 3:15 east coast time. 
I have been pacing the floor


----------



## jburgh

septembersiren said:


> my son is having a baby
> they induced her at 3:15 east coast time.
> I have been pacing the floor




I'm sure you are busy, but *CONGRATULATIONS!*


----------



## jmcadon

septembersiren said:


> my son is having a baby
> they induced her at 3:15 east coast time.
> I have been pacing the floor


Oh...congrats!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BookerMoose

I'm so behind - welcome to all the new arrivals (human and canine)!  Our beagles are doing well - our eldest Moose had to have a toe removed in February but the tumour was benign and he is finally healing well now after a nasty infection that took some time to knock back.  Sorry for those having such a difficult winter - we are definitely getting the better end of climate change here for now...


----------



## septembersiren

Hazel Jeanne arrived by c section yesterday
7 lbs 7 ozs
Mother, Father and Hazel doing great.


----------



## diane278

septembersiren said:


> Hazel Jeanne arrived by c section yesterday
> 7 lbs 7 ozs
> Mother, Father and Hazel doing great.


Darling!


----------



## Mousse

septembersiren said:


> Hazel Jeanne arrived by c section yesterday
> 
> 7 lbs 7 ozs
> 
> Mother, Father and Hazel doing great.




Congrats!


----------



## septembersiren

she looks like her daddy 
thank you everyone 
very happy indeed 
that makes 15 girls in my family and only 1 boy who is from my other daughter in laws previous marriage :giggles:.


----------



## Mousse

BV_LC_poodle said:


> Nice seeing other poodle + BV people here! My boy is an oversized silver mini who just turned 5. He's been bringing so much joy to our lives.




DH and I have been without canine companionship for a few years. While out and about this past weekend we met two fantastic Ridgebacks who were out walking with their guardians. I wish my travel schedule would slow down so I can once again be a responsible dog mom. We also met the most incredible standard poodle boy named Darby. He had amazing charisma and presence. We are ridgeback people but our meet-up with Darby is sending us thoughts about becoming a standard poodle guardian. They are so smart.


----------



## grietje

lkweh said:


> Hi Grietje! We just adopted another puggle, Elizabeth (Lizzy) from Arizona Puggle Rescue


 
Lizzy is darling!  How are things going week #1?


----------



## grietje

septembersiren said:


> Hazel Jeanne arrived by c section yesterday
> 7 lbs 7 ozs
> Mother, Father and Hazel doing great.


 
Wonderful news and congratulations!


----------



## grietje

BV_LC_poodle said:


> Hello ladies. A newbie from San Francisco. Just wanted to say hi. Oh, Nickel my poodle boy wants to say hi too
> View attachment 2915859


 
Nickel is very handsome and happy!  I am very fond of standards. I've always known them to be happy fun dogs.

My two are my avatar. A black and tan coonhound and a pit bull/staffie mix.


----------



## grietje

So I just registered for the South End Rowing Club's Alcatraz Invitational on September 14th.  It's a swim from the prison to the Aquatic Park.  We go out in a ferry, jump into the bay, and swim back to shore.  It's not a long swim unless the tides get screwed up.

I've done this swim before but it's been 10 years!  I'm supporting my friend Dave who needs a push to get back in the water.

Anyhow, since I'll be there, we should consider a meet up the day before!


----------



## septembersiren

my little old lady is in the hospital


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

septembersiren said:


> Hazel Jeanne arrived by c section yesterday
> 
> 7 lbs 7 ozs
> 
> Mother, Father and Hazel doing great.




Congratulations [emoji322][emoji322][emoji322]


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

Mousse said:


> We also met the most incredible standard poodle boy named Darby. He had amazing charisma and presence. We are ridgeback people but our meet-up with Darby is sending us thoughts about becoming a standard poodle guardian. They are so smart.




Sometimes too smart for their own good [emoji38]

I had a miniature schnauzer before and I thought that dog was smart but I was blown away when I first got this poodle. I swear he's a human. He notices everything and you can see how his eyes that little brain is working. Sometimes I think he's smarter than DH[emoji16]



grietje said:


> Nickel is very handsome and happy!  I am very fond of standards. I've always known them to be happy fun dogs.
> 
> My two are my avatar. A black and tan coonhound and a pit bull/staffie mix.




Thank you. He's a goofy, fun-loving boy 99% the time. He's very opinionated at times. 

Based on the dogs you currently have, you are probably a big dog person. The Spoo (Standard poodle) would work better for you. They are really nice dogs. I guess I'm selfish. I don't want to deal with the shorter life span and that's one of the reasons why I stay in the small-dog arena. Not toy dogs though - I want a real dog that can run.


----------



## Mousse

I'm in Boston. What a gorgeous view from my hotel room including Fenway Park and the iconic Citgo sign.


----------



## septembersiren

ridgebacks are very smart dogs 
good protectors 
like all hounds the sleep until they have to be on 
then there is no stopping them 
standard poodles are very nice dogs too
but the smartest dog I have ever had besides Wicky was a Mutt from the pound 
Wicky knows more language than any dog I have ever had 
but she is stubborn, which I don't like.very much :doggie:at least she has stopped chasing cars for now 
sometimes she doesn't want to walk 
and I feel like I am dragging a 20 lb sack of flour down the street by it's neck 
Dogs do require time and energy


----------



## grietje

septembersiren said:


> ...
> sometimes she doesn't want to walk
> and I feel like I am dragging a 20 lb sack of flour down the street by it's neck


 
 That is my Lesley to a tee. She is the laziest dog I have ever met. She has this funny little walk she does when she doesn't feel like it.  It's like a child stomping his feet and yet moving forward reluctantly.  I joke with DH that I exhaust her simply by existing.

 Harry is a mellow dude and generally up for anything but it's not like he's built of thunder either. I'm telling you, I'm outnumbered by mellowness--DH and now the two dogs.

 It was the other way around with Leonard and Naomi--our previous dogs. Leonard would wake up early and so happy as if to say "It's a fabulous day, let's go check it out!"  Naomi was always up for being outside and so the three of us would spin along while DH looked exhausted by the very notion of us


----------



## grietje

BV_LC_poodle said:


> Based on the dogs you currently have, you are probably a big dog person. The Spoo (Standard poodle) would work better for you. They are really nice dogs. I guess I'm selfish. I don't want to deal with the shorter life span and that's one of the reasons why I stay in the small-dog arena. Not toy dogs though - I want a real dog that can run.




Is Nickel tall for a poodle?  Because I thought he was a small standard!


You're right, I am a big dog girl much to DH's chagrin.  But admittedly, I find myself preferring the 'no more than 60lb' dog. And quite frankly, if they're friendly I am an equal opportunity wuzzler of any dog!


----------



## septembersiren

_*She has this funny little walk she does when she doesn't feel like it.  It's like a child stomping his feet and yet moving forward reluctantly.  I joke with DH that I exhaust her simply by existing.*_


this cracked me up! Wicky plants her little shovel feet and won't move. I could kill her sometimes
she doesn't like the wind and won't walk when it is windy 




grietje said:


> That is my Lesley to a tee. She is the laziest dog I have ever met. She has this funny little walk she does when she doesn't feel like it.  It's like a child stomping his feet and yet moving forward reluctantly.  I joke with DH that I exhaust her simply by existing.
> 
> Harry is a mellow dude and generally up for anything but it's not like he's built of thunder either. I'm telling you, I'm outnumbered by mellowness--DH and now the two dogs.
> 
> It was the other way around with Leonard and Naomi--our previous dogs. Leonard would wake up early and so happy as if to say "It's a fabulous day, let's go check it out!"  Naomi was always up for being outside and so the three of us would spin along while DH looked exhausted by the very notion of us


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

grietje said:


> Is Nickel tall for a poodle?  Because I thought he was a small standard!
> 
> 
> You're right, I am a big dog girl much to DH's chagrin.  But admittedly, I find myself preferring the 'no more than 60lb' dog. And quite frankly, if they're friendly I am an equal opportunity wuzzler of any dog!




Good eye!! He measures at 17 inches - 2 inches over the breed standard for mini poodle so technically my boy is a Spoo but he won't be able to win in any show competing with the real ones. On paper he's still a Mpoo since he came from two Mpoo parents. His breeder could tell that this little guy would become oversized when the litter was barely 7 weeks old. That's why he was sent to a pet home. The littermate the breeder kept is now a grand champion. 

Most of the Spoos are around 45-65 lbs. I think that's a good size.


----------



## lkweh

grietje said:


> Lizzy is darling!  How are things going week #1?



She's adjusting very well. She is still skittish due to neglect and abuse. She's coming out nicely though. She follows Poochy around. We are blessed to have her. Yes, she needs some training, but who's perfect, right? 

Thanks for checking. Hope you are doing well.


----------



## grietje

lkweh said:


> She's adjusting very well. She is still skittish due to neglect and abuse. She's coming out nicely though. She follows Poochy around. We are blessed to have her. Yes, she needs some training, but who's perfect, right?
> 
> Thanks for checking. Hope you are doing well.



With rescue it's always a bit of an unknown and it's been you, DH and Poochy for a long while. It can be a bit overwhelming bringing a new member in, even when it's what you want. Both Lesley and Harry struggled their first few weeks with us.  And I did find myself wondering at times "Oh gosh, what did I do?"  But I reminded myself that this is very normal while everyone - two and four legged - adjusts.

And then there is the magic about seeing a dog coming out of its shell and sink into to the fact that it now lives a happy, love filled life.  Lizzy is well on her way there!  And Poochy, possibly a bit befuddled and thinking how on earth you could possibly need another dog when he is sooooo amazing, will soon come to find that having a little sister is really really nice.

Keep us posted with pics on the family!

PS. re training,  give that some time,  I took Lesley into training four weeks after I got her.  But, in hind sight, we had barely started to bond which made training a bit tough.  It just sort of added to Lesley's confusion.  Each dog is different but you'll know when Lizzy can handle it.


----------



## Mousse

Has anyone been to the new boutique in Boston across the street from The Public Garden? I spotted it while driving down Boylston St. but I couldn't visit due to timing with family obligations in Needham.


----------



## Mousse

We received a light dusting of snow in Boston. Enough to de-ice the plane. Headed back to our warm Bay Area weather now.


----------



## septembersiren

It was a beautiful day on the east coast today
especially after the ice storm we had yesterday

Happy Spring everyone!


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

Just got back from Hong Kong after a 10-day trip. BV bags are about the same price there. Cheated and bought a Bal City Bag which is almost US$200 cheaper over there. 

Oh, and I brought back a flu [emoji40][emoji40]


----------



## grietje

BV_LC_poodle said:


> Just got back from Hong Kong after a 10-day trip. BV bags are about the same price there. Cheated and bought a Bal City Bag which is almost US$200 cheaper over there.
> 
> Oh, and I brought back a flu [emoji40][emoji40]



Feel better soon!


----------



## septembersiren

hope you feel better soon 
balceniga is owned by Gucci group
so even if you didn't buy BV it is in the family so to speak LOL 





BV_LC_poodle said:


> Just got back from Hong Kong after a 10-day trip. BV bags are about the same price there. Cheated and bought a Bal City Bag which is almost US$200 cheaper over there.
> 
> Oh, and I brought back a flu [emoji40][emoji40]


----------



## nerimanna

interesting read... pyramid of luxury brands (chinese market perspective) - BV thumps Hermes

http://www.businessinsider.com/pyramid-of-luxury-brands-2015-3


----------



## indiaink

I'm back. Six months away to clear my head, and if you all will have me, I'm here.  I see a lot of folks still here that I recognize, some I don't, and no, I haven't read the 'chat' thread all the way back for six months, so I'm sure I've missed important info.

Have missed you all, especially Gri and Mousse, those two who contributed to changing my life 

News on my end:

We had to euthanize our old Taz the cat about 3 weeks ago.  See this post I made in the Animalicious Forum last night: http://forum.purseblog.com/showpost.php?p=28290172&postcount=1970  So hard to deal with.

Planning to attend college this Fall, Major: Psychology, which has been an interest of mine since I was a teenager.

Zoey is 'this close' to being a certified Therapy dog; that will be completed next month.  We will be volunteering at a nursing home as a therapy dog team in just a week or two.  Excited for that!

No new BV purchases, although I am eyeing something on the 'bay (matches the wallet I have) if the seller ever responds to my question!

So, that's it in a nutshell!

ETA:  Zoey discovered Mark's livingroom chair on Super Bowl Sunday and she's pretty much claimed it since.... thought you all would enjoy this silly photo...


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

As if jet lag is not an unpleasant experience to deal with, I have been fighting with this flu I brought back from Hong Kong. Today is Day 9 and I'm still coughing really badly [emoji40]

Indianink, sorry to hear about your cat. It's never easy. No matter how many times we have said goodbye, it never gets easier. 

My poodle participates in the Reading Dog program. We visit libraries and listen to children read. I personally prefer to deal with books than senior citizens.


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

Talking about eBay sellers - I just had the most unpleasant exchange of messages with one.  I guess people don't expect people to ask questions when they are to buy a $1300+ item of the web.


----------



## indiaink

BV_LC_poodle said:


> As if jet lag is not an unpleasant experience to deal with, I have been fighting with this flu I brought back from Hong Kong. Today is Day 9 and I'm still coughing really badly [emoji40]
> 
> Indiaink, sorry to hear about your cat. It's never easy. No matter how many times we have said goodbye, it never gets easier.
> 
> My poodle participates in the Reading Dog program. We visit libraries and listen to children read. I personally prefer to deal with books than senior citizens.


Ooo, 9 days of feeling peckish is a bit much. I'm assuming the docs can't help any, at this point. Rest!  Lots of liquids! Ice creams and molten chocolate cake!

Zoey and I may eventually do something like the Reading Dog program - my problem there is that Zoey didn't grow up around or with children, so she finds them alarming. Hopefully that will change as I work with her more in children-specific socializing, but it's not big on our radar at the moment.

Nice to meet you!!!


----------



## indiaink

BV_LC_poodle said:


> Hello ladies. A newbie from San Francisco. Just wanted to say hi. Oh, Nickel my poodle boy wants to say hi too :


Love this photo!  Nickel is a striking dog! Poodles can have such interesting colorways - we had a black with white paws and the odd stripe or two in our last training class, and most of the dogs seemed to find him alarming, for some reason...? Silly canines


----------



## shiba_inu

Welcome back Indiaink!  Glad to see your return and looking forward to your posts on the BV forum. Sorry to hear about Taz. Congrats on Zoey's training and pursuing your interests. 



indiaink said:


> I'm back. Six months away to clear my head, and if you all will have me, I'm here.  I see a lot of folks still here that I recognize, some I don't, and no, I haven't read the 'chat' thread all the way back for six months, so I'm sure I've missed important info.
> 
> 
> 
> Have missed you all, especially Gri and Mousse, those two who contributed to changing my life
> 
> 
> 
> News on my end:
> 
> 
> 
> We had to euthanize our old Taz the cat about 3 weeks ago.  See this post I made in the Animalicious Forum last night: http://forum.purseblog.com/showpost.php?p=28290172&postcount=1970  So hard to deal with.
> 
> 
> 
> Planning to attend college this Fall, Major: Psychology, which has been an interest of mine since I was a teenager.
> 
> 
> 
> Zoey is 'this close' to being a certified Therapy dog; that will be completed next month.  We will be volunteering at a nursing home as a therapy dog team in just a week or two.  Excited for that!
> 
> 
> 
> No new BV purchases, although I am eyeing something on the 'bay (matches the wallet I have) if the seller ever responds to my question!
> 
> 
> 
> So, that's it in a nutshell!
> 
> 
> 
> ETA:  Zoey discovered Mark's livingroom chair on Super Bowl Sunday and she's pretty much claimed it since.... thought you all would enjoy this silly photo...


----------



## grietje

indiaink said:


> I'm back.


 
Ah ha!  I wondered if this day would come!  We're all still here.  A wee bit older, lamenting or celebrating the new Veneta hobo, enjoying our animals, and celebrating each other's BV spurges.


----------



## indiaink

shiba_inu said:


> Welcome back Indiaink!  Glad to see your return and looking forward to your posts on the BV forum. Sorry to hear about Taz. Congrats on Zoey's training and pursuing your interests.


Thank you.  I'm terrified of student debt, but perhaps majoring in Psy will help me get through that. 



grietje said:


> Ah ha!  I wondered if this day would come!  We're all still here.  A wee bit older, lamenting or celebrating the new Veneta hobo, enjoying our animals, and celebrating each other's BV spurges.


----------



## indiaink

Such a lovely video - "Portrait of a Dog Walker"

Make me wish for a larger vehicle and a plan of action.

https://vimeo.com/122416858


----------



## krawford

indiaink said:


> Such a lovely video - "Portrait of a Dog Walker"
> 
> Make me wish for a larger vehicle and a plan of action.
> 
> https://vimeo.com/122416858


 Thanks for the video.  Enjoyed it!


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

Ditto. Really enjoyed the video [emoji7]

Can't imagine how my life would be like without dogs (and nice bags).


----------



## indiaink

krawford said:


> Thanks for the video.  Enjoyed it!





BV_LC_poodle said:


> Ditto. Really enjoyed the video [emoji7]
> 
> Can't imagine how my life would be like without dogs (and nice bags).


You're very welcome!


----------



## jmcadon

indiaink said:


> I'm back. Six months away to clear my head, and if you all will have me, I'm here.  I see a lot of folks still here that I recognize, some I don't, and no, I haven't read the 'chat' thread all the way back for six months, so I'm sure I've missed important info.
> 
> Have missed you all, especially Gri and Mousse, those two who contributed to changing my life
> 
> News on my end:
> 
> We had to euthanize our old Taz the cat about 3 weeks ago.  See this post I made in the Animalicious Forum last night: http://forum.purseblog.com/showpost.php?p=28290172&postcount=1970  So hard to deal with.
> 
> Planning to attend college this Fall, Major: Psychology, which has been an interest of mine since I was a teenager.
> 
> Zoey is 'this close' to being a certified Therapy dog; that will be completed next month.  We will be volunteering at a nursing home as a therapy dog team in just a week or two.  Excited for that!
> 
> No new BV purchases, although I am eyeing something on the 'bay (matches the wallet I have) if the seller ever responds to my question!
> 
> So, that's it in a nutshell!
> 
> ETA:  Zoey discovered Mark's livingroom chair on Super Bowl Sunday and she's pretty much claimed it since.... thought you all would enjoy this silly photo...



Welcome back India...so sorry about your kitty.  We have a 15 year old lab mix that just keeps losing weight.  He is so skinny but still stumbles around...we will be heart broken when his time comes.


----------



## Mousse

indiaink said:


> I'm back. Six months away to clear my head, and if you all will have me, I'm here.  I see a lot of folks still here that I recognize, some I don't, and no, I haven't read the 'chat' thread all the way back for six months, so I'm sure I've missed important info.
> 
> 
> 
> Have missed you all, especially Gri and Mousse, those two who contributed to changing my life
> 
> 
> 
> News on my end:
> 
> 
> 
> We had to euthanize our old Taz the cat about 3 weeks ago.  See this post I made in the Animalicious Forum last night: http://forum.purseblog.com/showpost.php?p=28290172&postcount=1970  So hard to deal with.
> 
> 
> 
> Planning to attend college this Fall, Major: Psychology, which has been an interest of mine since I was a teenager.
> 
> 
> 
> Zoey is 'this close' to being a certified Therapy dog; that will be completed next month.  We will be volunteering at a nursing home as a therapy dog team in just a week or two.  Excited for that!
> 
> 
> 
> No new BV purchases, although I am eyeing something on the 'bay (matches the wallet I have) if the seller ever responds to my question!
> 
> 
> 
> So, that's it in a nutshell!
> 
> 
> 
> ETA:  Zoey discovered Mark's livingroom chair on Super Bowl Sunday and she's pretty much claimed it since.... thought you all would enjoy this silly photo...




Welcome back India! Its been too long since we heard from you. So sorry about Taz.


----------



## indiaink

Mousse said:


> Welcome back India! Its been too long since we heard from you. So sorry about Taz.


Thank you, J. I've finally made it a week without breaking into tears thinking of some odd Taz-related thing. I still can't really talk about it - I start out good and then - . Whew, losing a companion animal is damned hard.

Mark wanted to order a cuddle clone from cuddleclone.com for Taz, so that's what we did. It will be here in October.  I can't wait to see it - it should look just like Taz, and probably be about the same size.  We thought we'd do that rather than do the cremation/keeping of ashes thing, which is what I did with my previous cat.


----------



## BVBags

indiaink said:


> I'm back. Six months away to clear my head, and if you all will have me, I'm here.  I see a lot of folks still here that I recognize, some I don't, and no, I haven't read the 'chat' thread all the way back for six months, so I'm sure I've missed important info.
> 
> Have missed you all, especially Gri and Mousse, those two who contributed to changing my life
> 
> News on my end:
> 
> We had to euthanize our old Taz the cat about 3 weeks ago.  See this post I made in the Animalicious Forum last night: http://forum.purseblog.com/showpost.php?p=28290172&postcount=1970  So hard to deal with.
> 
> Planning to attend college this Fall, Major: Psychology, which has been an interest of mine since I was a teenager.
> 
> Zoey is 'this close' to being a certified Therapy dog; that will be completed next month.  We will be volunteering at a nursing home as a therapy dog team in just a week or two.  Excited for that!
> 
> No new BV purchases, although I am eyeing something on the 'bay (matches the wallet I have) if the seller ever responds to my question!
> 
> So, that's it in a nutshell!
> 
> ETA:  Zoey discovered Mark's livingroom chair on Super Bowl Sunday and she's pretty much claimed it since.... thought you all would enjoy this silly photo...


 


Welcome back India Ink. Even though you do not know me(I rarely post here),you are the reason I have 2 cervo hobos ,my all time favorite bags. Glad to see you are well and pursuing new things. Sorry to hear about your cat .I have lost a pet cat too but now have a delightful red toy poodle.


----------



## diane278

Welcome back, Indiaink!


----------



## diane278

Yesterday I got a call from Michael in the Carmel boutique. He knows that my wish list includes a blue similar to indigo. This had just arrived. It's called Atlantis. He said it's a navy with a hint of purple. Just thought I'd share it in case anyone else is looking for a blue. It doesn't look that navy to me in this photo but we all know how BV colors can look so different in different lights. Oh....he said it will carry over to fall. And I didn't think to ask what other styles it came in (cause my memory is like an engine not hitting on all pistons.)


----------



## indiaink

BVBags said:


> Welcome back India Ink. Even though you do not know me(I rarely post here),you are the reason I have 2 cervo hobos ,my all time favorite bags. Glad to see you are well and pursuing new things. Sorry to hear about your cat .I have lost a pet cat too but now have a delightful red toy poodle.


Oh!  Thank you, and I am glad to know you are also a Cervo Hobo person!  Thanks for your thoughts on losing animals... and I'd LOVE to see a photo of your delightful red toy poodle!  Love poodles!!!



diane278 said:


> Welcome back, Indiaink!


Thanks, Diane.  Good to be back.


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

Losing a pet is never easy. I lost my heart dog tragically and unexpectedly. It took me almost 6 years to gather the courage to bring Nickel home.  I didn't know I would be able to take in another pet. 

BVBags, hi from another poodle lover here [emoji251]


----------



## Mousse

I'm on the road again. I had a 6:30 am flight from SJC to LAX for a meeting. I'm now flying the friendly Southwest skies from LAX to PDX for a 10:00 am meeting on Weds. Plan to have lunch with a PDX based work buddy and then I'm home by 7:00 pm on Weds. Just in time for dinner with DH to celebrate our 27th anniversary. What a crazy busy week but I love my job and especially enjoy the travel perks of frequent flier miles and hotel points.


----------



## diane278

Mousse said:


> I'm on the road again. I had a 6:30 am flight from SJC to LAX for a meeting. I'm now flying the friendly Southwest skies from LAX to PDX for a 10:00 am meeting on Weds. Plan to have lunch with a PDX based work buddy and then I'm home by 7:00 pm on Weds. Just in time for dinner with DH to celebrate our 27th anniversary. What a crazy busy week but I love my job and especially enjoy the travel perks of frequent flier miles and hotel points.


Congratulations on 27 years!


----------



## indiaink

Mousse said:


> I'm on the road again. I had a 6:30 am flight from SJC to LAX for a meeting. I'm now flying the friendly Southwest skies from LAX to PDX for a 10:00 am meeting on Weds. Plan to have lunch with a PDX based work buddy and then I'm home by 7:00 pm on Weds. Just in time for dinner with DH to celebrate our 27th anniversary. What a crazy busy week but I love my job and especially enjoy the travel perks of frequent flier miles and hotel points.


Congrats to you and Fish for 27 years!  Mark and I just celebrated our 17th a few weeks ago.


----------



## wisconsin

Hi 
Sorry if I am causing any confusion but I have two user names 
Wisconsin and Bv bags
If that is a crime , please forgive me as it is due to forgetting passwords and using different devices  with stored passwords.
Anyway thanks for welcoming me and here is my toy poodle
an old picture from fall in our front yard.


----------



## indiaink

wisconsin said:


> Hi
> Sorry if I am causing any confusion but I have two user names
> Wisconsin and Bv bags
> If that is a crime , please forgive me as it is due to forgetting passwords and using different devices  with stored passwords.
> Anyway thanks for welcoming me and here is my toy poodle
> an old picture from fall in our front yard.


OH!  How delightful!  Such a cutie-pie! Thanks for sharing! Are you in WI, by any chance?  Minnesota's Cheesehead neighbor?


----------



## jmcadon

wisconsin said:


> Hi
> Sorry if I am causing any confusion but I have two user names
> Wisconsin and Bv bags
> If that is a crime , please forgive me as it is due to forgetting passwords and using different devices  with stored passwords.
> Anyway thanks for welcoming me and here is my toy poodle
> an old picture from fall in our front yard.



I don't think you are allowed to have more than one user name...you might want to contact a mod and let them know.  I have heard of people being banned for that and would not want that to happen to you


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

Beautiful red color and nice pigment. 

My silver poodle wants to say woof [emoji251][emoji251]


----------



## indiaink

There is nothing finer than a Snickers Ice Cream bar.  Except two of them.


----------



## grietje

diane278 said:


> Yesterday I got a call from Michael in the Carmel boutique. He knows that my wish list includes a blue similar to indigo.


 
I've got a note into Carmel about the Bella in this color.  Have asked David how close it is to Indigo.  I'm very likely going to get this--at least consign it.



Mousse said:


> Just in time for dinner with DH to celebrate our 27th anniversary.


 
Happy 27th!



wisconsin said:


> here is my toy poodle an old picture from fall in our front yard.


Your home looks really wonderful! And your poodle is sooooo cute!



indiaink said:


> There is nothing finer than a Snickers Ice Cream bar.  Except two of them.


I gave up candy/cookies/cake/ice cream for Lent.  Sounds soooo good!


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

Talking about Indigo, saw this on eBay.  http://r.ebay.com/D2xOOA


----------



## grietje

BV_LC_poodle said:


> Talking about Indigo, saw this on eBay.  http://r.ebay.com/D2xOOA


 
Such a great color!  L has the prettiest things!  I have bought several items from her and have never been disappointed.


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

grietje said:


> Such a great color!  L has the prettiest things!  I have bought several items from her and have never been disappointed.




Same here. I have bought a few items from her and they are lovely.

I like this bag too but I have too many blue bags this year and it's only April [emoji26]


----------



## indiaink

I think it's high time I started playing with my telephoto lens, now that I'm used to a heavier camera.  Here's one of my experimental shots...  Of Zoey, of course!


----------



## V0N1B2

I see lots of BV made it into the Purse Forum Roundup this week.


----------



## indiaink

If anybody is looking for over-the-top fun at the theater today, I highly recommend Fast and Furious Seven.  WELL worth the price of a ticket and the popcorn.  And, if you're a Dwayne Johnson fan, worth it for a glimpse of his gorgeous self.

Have any of you seen his lip-syncing talents with Jimmy Fallon?  Crazy hilarious.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xn3tUOJ9yv4


----------



## V0N1B2

Mmmmm The Rock  
Yumyumyumyumyum slurp


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

Loving Zoey's collar [emoji106]


----------



## wisconsin

indiaink said:


> If anybody is looking for over-the-top fun at the theater today, I highly recommend Fast and Furious Seven.  WELL worth the price of a ticket and the popcorn.  And, if you're a Dwayne Johnson fan, worth it for a glimpse of his gorgeous self.
> 
> Have any of you seen his lip-syncing talents with Jimmy Fallon?  Crazy hilarious.
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xn3tUOJ9yv4



Oh that was very entertaining.
Thanks for sharing!
And Zoey is a beautiful dog


----------



## indiaink

BV_LC_poodle said:


> Loving Zoey's collar [emoji106]





wisconsin said:


> Oh that was very entertaining.
> Thanks for sharing!
> And Zoey is a beautiful dog



Thank you~


----------



## PorscheGirl

indiaink said:


> I think it's high time I started playing with my telephoto lens, now that I'm used to a heavier camera.  Here's one of my experimental shots...  Of Zoey, of course!


indiaink,

love your pic. I'm a fellow photographer and I love my telephoto lenses. This one was taken in Yellowstone where you have to stay 75 yds from the wildlife. I shoot Nikon and used a 600mm lens on a D800. Have a look.


----------



## grietje

PorscheGirl said:


> indiaink,
> 
> love your pic. I'm a fellow photographer and I love my telephoto lenses. This one was taken in Yellowstone where you have to stay 75 yds from the wildlife. I shoot Nikon and used a 600mm lens on a D800. Have a look.


 
Love is in the air!


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

Ladies, I know I have been a bother these days - hyperly active on the ID and authentication threads.  

I have been dealing with some deaths and guilt these days. Four family members died in a car accident while coming to our anniversary party. 

Retail and the real therapy are at work. Closet organization has helped distracting me when the emotional tsunami hit me hard.  A few best friends I have made are: Container Store, ebay and the staff at my local BV Boutique. 

And today I'm glad to announce that there's a breakthrough at the therapist's.  I know there will continue to be ups and downs but I'm feeling the knot loosening, if you can imagine how that feels. 

Just wanted to drop a thank you note for all of you - for bearing this newbie. I promise I will share with you all my recent acquisitions.


----------



## indiaink

PorscheGirl said:


> indiaink,
> 
> love your pic. I'm a fellow photographer and I love my telephoto lenses. This one was taken in Yellowstone where you have to stay 75 yds from the wildlife. I shoot Nikon and used a 600mm lens on a D800. Have a look.


LOVE it!  I'm not nearly as fancy... I also shoot Nikon (D3100) and my telephoto is ... I don't know what it is, that's how ignorant I am. Nikon DX 55-200mm?   I really ought to take a class.


----------



## grietje

BV_LC_poodle said:


> And today I'm glad to announce that there's a breakthrough at the therapist's.  I know there will continue to be ups and downs but I'm feeling the knot loosening, if you can imagine how that feels.
> 
> Just wanted to drop a thank you note for all of you - for bearing this newbie. I promise I will share with you all my recent acquisitions.


 
Hi there,
I am so glad to read you're seeing a therapist and getting support. Grief and guilt are powerful feelings and can easily flood you.  And retail therapy can only do so much.  In fact, if you're harboring a lot of pain, shopping can exacerbate your anguish and create some icky self destructive feelings.

So lean in.  You'll get through this.  With some scars and a whole lot of perspective, but you'll get through this.  When you feel crappy, hug Nickel.  Give him big huge wuzzles and, if it happens, have a good cry into his fur and just tell him how sad you are.  Then take him for a walk.  Celebrate the little things that give you joy--your baby boy and fresh air.


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

Thanks G. 

My fluffy boy has been my primary therapist.


----------



## Mousse

BV_LC_poodle said:


> Ladies, I know I have been a bother these days - hyperly active on the ID and authentication threads.
> 
> I have been dealing with some deaths and guilt these days. Four family members died in a car accident while coming to our anniversary party.
> 
> Retail and the real therapy are at work. Closet organization has helped distracting me when the emotional tsunami hit me hard.  A few best friends I have made are: Container Store, ebay and the staff at my local BV Boutique.
> 
> And today I'm glad to announce that there's a breakthrough at the therapist's.  I know there will continue to be ups and downs but I'm feeling the knot loosening, if you can imagine how that feels.
> 
> Just wanted to drop a thank you note for all of you - for bearing this newbie. I promise I will share with you all my recent acquisitions.




Hang in there. We BVettes have a strong support network. Seeing a human therapist is a great idea to help with the grief process. And hugging your poodle will provide love and comfort. Dogs have a keen sense of human emotions.


----------



## indiaink

BV_LC_poodle said:


> Ladies, I know I have been a bother these days - hyperly active on the ID and authentication threads.
> 
> I have been dealing with some deaths and guilt these days. ...


I missed this; we posted at the same time.

As has been noted: Along with your emotional tools of choice, you have one of the best there is at your side ... your beloved canine friend.  Good for many smooshes and a being to get you outside of yourself.  See things on the level of your dog and you see a different world that magically you are part of as well.

You are no longer a newbie; please consider yourself a BVette of the first order, m'dear.


----------



## Mousse

On Easter Sunday we lost an animal friend. The gorgeous mute swan that lived in the Campbell perc ponds passed away after being hit by a car earlier in the week in the park parking lot. We called her Lily; others who frequented the park had other names. She was being cared for during her last week on earth by a bird rescue group in Los Gatos. They tried to save her but she succumbed to internal injuries. This swan is not native to our area. She and her partner were left at the ponds after a wedding back in 2008. DH fed her corn off the cob 3 or 4 days a week. We discovered after her passing that she was really a boy. To us she will always be Lily. The locals at the pond will miss her including the ranger. She had a way of captivating us humans. Her grace and beauty will be missed. Here she is with my DH. She was a gentle soul who allowed DH to pet her. RIP our Lily bird.


----------



## indiaink

Awwwwwwww.............


Mousse said:


> On Easter Sunday we lost an animal friend. The gorgeous mute swan that lived in the Campbell perc ponds passed away after being hit by a car earlier in the week in the park parking lot. We called her Lily; others who frequented the park had other names. She was being cared for during her last week on earth by a bird rescue group in Los Gatos. They tried to save her but she succumbed to internal injuries. This swan is not native to our area. She and her partner were left at the ponds after a wedding back in 2008. DH fed her corn off the cob 3 or 4 days a week. We discovered after her passing that she was really a boy. To us she will always be Lily. The locals at the pond will miss her including the ranger. She had a way of captivating us humans. Her grace and beauty will be missed. Here she is with my DH. She was a gentle soul who allowed DH to pet her. RIP our Lily bird.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2953734


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

Mousse said:


> On Easter Sunday we lost an animal friend. The gorgeous mute swan that lived in the Campbell perc ponds passed away after being hit by a car earlier in the week in the park parking lot. We called her Lily; others who frequented the park had other names. She was being cared for during her last week on earth by a bird rescue group in Los Gatos. They tried to save her but she succumbed to internal injuries. This swan is not native to our area. She and her partner were left at the ponds after a wedding back in 2008. DH fed her corn off the cob 3 or 4 days a week. We discovered after her passing that she was really a boy. To us she will always be Lily. The locals at the pond will miss her including the ranger. She had a way of captivating us humans. Her grace and beauty will be missed. Here she is with my DH. She was a gentle soul who allowed DH to pet her. RIP our Lily bird.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2953734



aww... RIP Lily.  You will be missed.


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

Thanks Mousse and indianink.

I'm glad that I have my fur-kid.  He has been very helpful with my healing process.


----------



## indiaink

Hate.Monday.After.Easter.And.Forgetting.That.Target.Has.Peeps.30%.Off.

Especially the Chocolate.Dipped.Peeps.

HATE.

Note to self: Do not let this be a tragedy. You will still fit in jeans tomorrow.

Note to BV: I get my screen name 'india ink' from the liquid used to do calligraphy, which is one of my hobbies.  I created my avatar.


----------



## wisconsin

BV_LC_poodle said:


> Thanks G.
> 
> My fluffy boy has been my primary therapist.




As a real newbie and a fellow poodle owner I know you will get through this difficult phase and come out stronger for it with your intelligent, sensitive and faithful companion by your side.You are doing all the right things including therapy


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

And how can I not smile when I look at my goofy boy. 
Here he is with his BFF.


----------



## annie9999

BV_LC_poodle said:


> Thanks Mousse and indianink.
> 
> I'm glad that I have my fur-kid.  He has been very helpful with my healing process.


so sorry for your losses.  dogs can be very intuitive.  not to sound trite but sometimes it just takes time to begin to heal so try to give yourself that gift.


----------



## indiaink

BV_LC_poodle said:


> And how can I not smile when I look at my goofy boy.
> Here he is with his BFF.
> 
> View attachment 2953949


What a smile!!! It's very infectious!


----------



## indiaink

Today was a very important day in the world of Zoey (and me, too!).  We did our first visit at a local nursing home, and we will now be doing therapy dog work there every Monday morning from now on.  I absolutely loved the smiles that Zoey brought to the faces of those she met today.  She was all about the 'sniff' this morning, though - first visit, and all.  Next Monday should go smoother.


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

Good job, team zoey!! 

I remember my boy kept pawing at the kid's book when we did our first library visit.


----------



## diane278

BV_LC_poodle said:


> Ladies, I know I have been a bother these days - hyperly active on the ID and authentication threads.
> 
> I have been dealing with some deaths and guilt these days. Four family members died in a car accident while coming to our anniversary party.
> 
> Retail and the real therapy are at work. Closet organization has helped distracting me when the emotional tsunami hit me hard.  A few best friends I have made are: Container Store, ebay and the staff at my local BV Boutique.
> 
> And today I'm glad to announce that there's a breakthrough at the therapist's.  I know there will continue to be ups and downs but I'm feeling the knot loosening, if you can imagine how that feels.
> 
> Just wanted to drop a thank you note for all of you - for bearing this newbie. I promise I will share with you all my recent acquisitions.


I don't think you have been a bother at all. Last summer I went through a six week sinus infection and posted every fifteen minutes from my couch. We're a fluid bunch. Some of us post a lot and others just occasionally. Plus, there's a lot to learn about BV here and that takes time and posts.  I hope that you are feeling better today.


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

diane278 said:


> I don't think you have been a bother at all. Last summer I went through a six week sinus infection and posted every fifteen minutes from my couch.




I'll make sure I don't break that record [emoji38]

I do feel better after I "exposed"myself here yesterday. I feel like i don't have to pretend I am a damage-free person.


----------



## indiaink

diane278 said:


> I don't think you have been a bother at all. Last summer I went through a six week sinus infection and posted every fifteen minutes from my couch. We're a fluid bunch. Some of us post a lot and others just occasionally. Plus, there's a lot to learn about BV here and that takes time and posts.  I hope that you are feeling better today.


Good to see you.

Nice pun ... "...fluid bunch..."


----------



## V0N1B2

Hmm, I'm not sure.  I can't speak for the other ladies, but where I live, no one has ever heard of BV.  A BV sighting around here might happen once every 4-6 months, but this is not a very fashionable area, IMO.  
I'm not sure if it has become more popular recently. That's a good question.
Personally, I don't like a lot of embellishments on my purses, and as little hardware as possible.  I also love Tods and I hate the new D Bag because of the new handles LOL. I guess that's what draws me to BV - there's not a lot of bling and extra jazzy crap all over them.  I like some Hermes designs like the Massai and Lindy but their prices are cray.  Mind you, with what BV is costing these days, they aren't all that dissimilar.


----------



## indiaink

V0N1B2 said:


> *... and extra jazzy crap...*



And this, by dear, is why I love you.   I will be using this term to refer to many things for the rest of my life.  It is concise, clear, and to the point.


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

indiaink said:


> And this, by dear, is why I love you.   I will be using this term to refer to many things for the rest of my life.  It is concise, clear, and to the point.




Ditto. And I'll cite you whenever possible, V [emoji106]


----------



## septembersiren

I also live in an area that does not support BV. The only BV sighting I have ever had was a fake. The person carrying it readily admitted it was a fake. She asked if I had bought mine at the same flea market in Florida. I was stunned 
When I worked at Ceasar's pier for BV half the time the store was empty. The design and the atmosphere of  the store was very intimaidating for people to enter. When some people would come in the nesxt thing you knew the store was full of people. 
It is not that the area where I live doesn't have the money to support BV, because Margate, Longport, Stone Harbor are very wealthy areas, this is just a causual area. 
I too don't like any hardware on my bags. 
When people are carrying Michael Kors, complaining about how heavy their bag is I just shake my head. 
You do see a lot of LV here. Someone posted a link to an article about high end bags. I liked what it said that LV was a "secretary" bag now. It might have gotten that distinction from the Sex in the City movie, where SJP buys Jennifer Hudson an LV.
The only leather on a LV signature bag is the trimm, the rest is made from the same material as Marco Polo luggage. 
I do see some Hermes here from time to time. Mostly in the summer when the tourists are here 





V0N1B2 said:


> Hmm, I'm not sure.  I can't speak for the other ladies, but where I live, no one has ever heard of BV.  A BV sighting around here might happen once every 4-6 months, but this is not a very fashionable area, IMO.
> I'm not sure if it has become more popular recently. That's a good question.
> Personally, I don't like a lot of embellishments on my purses, and as little hardware as possible.  I also love Tods and I hate the new D Bag because of the new handles LOL. I guess that's what draws me to BV - there's not a lot of bling and extra jazzy crap all over them.  I like some Hermes designs like the Massai and Lindy but their prices are cray.  Mind you, with what BV is costing these days, they aren't all that dissimilar.


----------



## indiaink

I made an odd discovery this morning, after hitting up three consignment/charity stores:  Stuffed cats are severely under-represented in the stuffed animal market.

I'm trying to find a medium to large stuffed toy cat for a display/staging I'm doing... and there are none.  At least so far.

People either keep their stuffed cat toys or ... I dunno.  There are plenty of dogs, bears, penguins.  I found an eagle.  And a bat, believe it or not.  And a parrot.

Really thought about getting the bat, he was so cuddly!

No cats.  Hmmm.  Sensing untapped market here...


----------



## diane278

V0N1B2 said:


> Hmm, I'm not sure.  I can't speak for the other ladies, but where I live, no one has ever heard of BV.  A BV sighting around here might happen once every 4-6 months, but this is not a very fashionable area, IMO.
> I'm not sure if it has become more popular recently. That's a good question.
> Personally, I don't like a lot of embellishments on my purses, and as little hardware as possible.  I also love Tods and I hate the new D Bag because of the new handles LOL. I guess that's what draws me to BV - there's not a lot of bling and extra jazzy crap all over them.  I like some Hermes designs like the Massai and Lindy but their prices are cray.  Mind you, with what BV is costing these days, they aren't all that dissimilar.


I also live in a BV drought stricken area. Lots of LV, some real but much of it fake. While there's money here, I think many people are just plain cheap and many have no idea what quality is. People seem to want others to know what they are carrying, so flying under the radar is not all that popular here. A couple of years ago, the Coach store was so popular that on several occasions, people drove trucks through the windows at night in order to steal bags. Welcome to the Wild West!


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

diane278 said:


> I also live in a BV drought stricken area. Lots of LV, some real but much of it fake. While there's money here, I think many people are just plain cheap and many have no idea what quality is. People seem to want others to know what they are carrying, so flying under the radar is not all that popular here. A couple of years ago, the Coach store was so popular that on several occasions, people drove trucks through the windows at night in order to steal bags. Welcome to the Wild West!


I live in the Bay Area so there are plenty of people carrying around their nice purses, BV included.  Most of them are pretty low profile ladies (some gentlemen too).

A few cousins of my husband's visited from Shanghai a month ago and I was in charge of taking them around to shop.  They had a long shopping list with all kinds of luxurious brands on it BUT BV.  I asked if they wanted to go to take a look since we were already in the area but they showed no interest at all.  They said people in China like Michael Kors and Tory Burch these days.  They want the bling and the golden plates.  They even laughed at my large Quetsche Pillow (one of my all time favorites) saying it is a "grandma bag".  *sniff sniff*


----------



## wisconsin

--  They even laughed at my large Quetsche Pillow (one of my all time favorites) saying it is a "grandma bag".  *sniff sniff*[/QUOTE]




 My brother laughs at my BV bags as well and says they look like something Mom would carry.
Unfortunately even my Mom prefers my older LV and Prada and Bal which I have given to her and wants nothing to do with my BVs.
I think it is the lack of outside pockets and hobo styling that she does not like.
As for seeing another BV where I live--once--my friends only BV bag.
However we do spend many free weekends a year at Michigan Avenue/Chicago where I have had maybe one or two BV sighting every time . Would love to see more than that.


----------



## grietje

Princess Kel said:


> It seems Bottega Veneta is growing in popularity so fast in the past two years. Is this the case or was I just missing something?


I think it's more an awareness of the brand.  I think BV is marketing more (and smartly too) and celebs wearing their stuff really helps us "see" the brand more.


----------



## indiaink

Zoey and her stick. Stick to Zoey is like a ball for a Golden Retriever. She's a silly girl.  Enjoy!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SS4fFwXtk6A&feature=share


----------



## Silkpearl

Princess Kel said:


> It seems Bottega Veneta is growing in popularity so fast in the past two years. Is this the case or was I just missing something?


The London New Bond Street store has just hada major refurbishment and seems to have doubled it's retail space - I would assume it is doing very well then....


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

Going to NYC next weekend. Planning to go to Woodbury. Any BV SA referral? I wonder if I can take pictures ...


----------



## V0N1B2

Oh my. Please be careful, it's a very dangerous place if you know what I mean 
Have you been before? Or to the one in Cabazon?
I'm not sure who is still at Woodbury but you could have a look through the last few pages of the BV Outlets thread in the shopping section and see if anyone has posted a recent contact.  I think it's okay to take pictures, lots of people have posted them while on their recon mission.
You're going to run into a major problem though. You'll make fast friends with some great SA, and they'll start emailing you when the sales are with pictures and stuff.  It's completely horrible. 
I'm kidding.  Have a great time and make sure you visit all the other awesome stores there.


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

I knew it would be a dangerous place so I'm bringing DH with me [emoji16]

I have never been to the one in Woodbury. I have been to Cabazon so I know how much damage it could do [emoji26][emoji28]


----------



## wisconsin

indiaink said:


> Zoey and her stick. Stick to Zoey is like a ball for a Golden Retriever. She's a silly girl.  Enjoy!
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SS4fFwXtk6A&feature=share


Zoey is too cute
Aren't dogs just the best.
They remind us that life is about love play 
and the simple things in life.


----------



## jburgh

Someone very special was born on this day....

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY to BichonLover!*

      :worthy:   artyhat:   

Wishing you lots of chocolate!


----------



## grietje

Happy birthday S!!!  Have a super day!


----------



## indiaink

&#9834;&#4326;&#9834;*.¸¸¸.*¨¨*.¸¸¸.*&#9834;&#4326;&#9834;¸.*¨¨*.¸¸¸.*&#9834;&#4326;&#9834;*
&#9834;&#4326;&#9834;&#9617;H&#9617;A&#9617;P&#9617;P&#9617;Y&#9617; B&#9617;I&#9617;R&#9617;T&#9617;H&#9617;D&#9617;A&#9617;Y&#9617;&#9617;&#9834;&#4326;&#9834;
*&#9834;&#4326;&#9834;*.¸¸¸.*¨¨*.¸¸¸.*&#9834;¸.*¨¨*.¸¸¸.*&#9834;&#4326;&#9834;« 
BichonLover!​


----------



## Mousse

HBD S! Hope you are having a fantastic day with your beloved DH and Bichons.


----------



## jburgh

For our Game of Thrones fans, this is pretty funny...


----------



## indiaink

Today was our second visit to the nursing home Zoey and I are volunteering at as a therapy dog team - I just love this woman; she is delicate and graceful and her hands are like butterflies when she talks and pets Zoey.  You can see what Zoey thinks - she got on the bed instantly so she could be closer.


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

Aww.... Zoey is such a sweetheart [emoji7]


----------



## wisconsin

Keep up the good work 
Zoey and India Ink.
There is a golden retriever therapy dog Scout who comes to 
the hospital where I work.
She brings a smile to everyone's face and I try not to miss a chance to get a hug from her.


----------



## grietje

I'm in Bodega Bay and it is a lovely night.  A bit chilly due to wind but pretty skies.

Lesley and Harry are outside sniffing for skunks!


----------



## indiaink

grietje said:


> I'm in Bodega Bay and it is a lovely night.  A bit chilly due to wind but pretty skies.
> 
> Lesley and Harry are outside sniffing for skunks!



Love that view! I remember it well! Also - gives wuzzles to the canis for me - since Taz is gone Zoey has slept in the bed with us since that first night of being Taz-less.  Since my legs are shorter we know which side of of the bed Zoey gets -  (I still think fondly of that first night at your place and two dogs in the bed with me sleeping sideways. One of the many hallmarks of that California-dreaming trip!


----------



## wisconsin

grietje said:


> I'm in Bodega Bay and it is a lovely night.  A bit chilly due to wind but pretty skies.
> 
> Lesley and Harry are outside sniffing for skunks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful view!
> Lucky you.


----------



## jburgh

Did anyone here get the newest BV catalogue? When did it arrive?


----------



## nikkifresh2

I have a quick question and didn't want to start a new thread. I found a campana with the lighter lining and no date and then the same one with the darker lining and 2010 date. They are about the same condition. Which would be better to get or of better quality?  Thanks!


----------



## indiaink

nikkifresh2 said:


> I have a quick question and didn't want to start a new thread. I found a campana with the lighter lining and no date and then the same one with the darker lining and 2010 date. They are about the same condition. Which would be better to get or of better quality?  Thanks!


You mean one has a BV authenticity tag in the zippered pocket and one doesn't?


----------



## nikkifresh2

indiaink said:


> You mean one has a BV authenticity tag in the zippered pocket and one doesn't?




No one that has 2010 and one that is older with the tag, but no date on it.


----------



## indiaink

nikkifresh2 said:


> No one that has 2010 and one that is older with the tag, but no date on it.


Well, if you know Bottega Veneta, you'll know the quality will be the same.  This is your call, nikki - if you like a lighter lining, go for that one.  IMO.


----------



## grietje

nikkifresh2 said:


> I have a quick question and didn't want to start a new thread. I found a campana with the lighter lining and no date and then the same one with the darker lining and 2010 date. They are about the same condition. Which would be better to get or of better quality?  Thanks!



Hiya Nikki, long time no "see!"  I think the idea is the quality has been consistent.  The only thing I'm recalling about older BV bags versus newer ones is that the leather was sometimes softer and more supple.  In my own experience with an older BV, I thought the Ebano color was a bit richer than a newer one.


----------



## nikkifresh2

grietje said:


> Hiya Nikki, long time no "see!"  I think the idea is the quality has been consistent.  The only thing I'm recalling about older BV bags versus newer ones is that the leather was sometimes softer and more supple.  In my own experience with an older BV, I thought the Ebano color was a bit richer than a newer one.




I know . I went into the world of Balenciaga and you know how different those leathers are and couldn't remember lol. Thanks for the help and reminding me why I should never have left.


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

I have a Bal from long ago, 2005/2006 maybe, when they were still using the nice chèvre. I recently bought one of their City bags because they are using the chewy goatskin again. I have absolutely zero interest in the leather they have been using in the past decade.


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

Oh I was going to say: I am so ready for our trip to NYC. 

Are you ready for the live report from Woodbury? [emoji6]


----------



## grietje

nikkifresh2 said:


> I know . I went into the world of Balenciaga...





BV_LC_poodle said:


> I have a Bal from long ago, 2005/2006 maybe, when they were still using the nice chèvre. I recently bought one of their City bags because they are using the chewy goatskin again. I have absolutely zero interest in the leather they have been using in the past decade.



I was a big Balenciaga Day girl.  At my max, I think I had 6 Days bags and a Brief.  The Chèvre was soooooo much better than Lamb.  And then Bal started having fading and color loss issues and other quality issues.  I remember the great black to green debacle of 2007.

I don't miss them except my sister and were talking about my Sapin Day.  The deepest green--kind of the tourmaline of greens--and such chewy leather.  She was a beaut and perhaps one I would have kept had I had the chance to look forward.


----------



## V0N1B2

BV_LC_poodle said:


> Oh I was going to say: I am so ready for our trip to NYC.
> 
> Are you ready for the live report from Woodbury? [emoji6]


Yes.  We want a full rundown, pictures, stock report, intel, secret covert ops kinda stuff. Go get 'em. 



grietje said:


> I was a big Balenciaga Day girl.  At my max, I think I had 6 Days bags and a Brief.  The Chèvre was soooooo much better than Lamb.  And then Bal started having fading and color loss issues and other quality issues.  I remember the great black to green debacle of 2007.
> 
> I don't miss them except my sister and were talking about my Sapin Day.  The deepest green--kind of the tourmaline of greens--and such chewy leather.  She was a beaut and perhaps one I would have kept had I had the chance to look forward.


We are twins in more ways than, well like five. I am also an RH Day fan.  Sapin is a beautiful rich colour.  I'm still searching for an Apple Green Day.  It's a great style, IMO.
When is your trip to Hawaii? It's coming up soon isn't it?


----------



## Mousse

jburgh said:


> Did anyone here get the newest BV catalogue? When did it arrive?




I haven't received it. My SF SA left BV.


----------



## jburgh

Mousse said:


> I haven't received it. My SF SA left BV.



Oh, no that wasn't Tommy, was it?


----------



## Mousse

jburgh said:


> Oh, no that wasn't Tommy, was it?




It was Ivan. I think I'm going to switch my loyalty to Tina at our new Valley Fair Silicon Valley boutique because she is so close to home. But I must say that BV SAs I have met on my travels with purchases  at Scottsdale, Las Vegas Crystal, Chicago, and Melrose Place do rock our beloved brand.


----------



## nerimanna

hey everyone! just wanted to ask what kind of leather is used for the regular intrecciato hobo bags? is it cow or lamb? thanks


----------



## V0N1B2

They are lambskin.  Here is a link to the leather guide 
http://forum.purseblog.com/bottega-...ence/bottega-veneta-leather-guide-418845.html


----------



## grietje

V0N1B2 said:


> When is your trip to Hawaii? It's coming up soon isn't it?



I leave Monday with my family. We even have family from Holland arrive today and coming with us to Hawaii.  DH follows a few days later.  I've got my mental packing list sorted out, pet sitter reserved, so all is ready.  I should be swimming with turtles in about 105 hours!


----------



## V0N1B2

Fab! It will be nice to feel that warm air.  Will you hit up BV while you're there? 
Prettige vakantie!


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

grietje said:


> I leave Monday with my family. We even have family from Holland arrive today and coming with us to Hawaii.  DH follows a few days later.  I've got my mental packing list sorted out, pet sitter reserved, so all is ready.  I should be swimming with turtles in about 105 hours!




Which island are you going?


----------



## indiaink

grietje said:


> I leave Monday with my family. We even have family from Holland arrive today and coming with us to Hawaii.  DH follows a few days later.  I've got my mental packing list sorted out, pet sitter reserved, so all is ready.  I should be swimming with turtles in about 105 hours!


What a wonderful life you have, G.  Truly a wonderful life.


----------



## grietje

V0N1B2 said:


> Fab! It will be nice to feel that warm air.  Will you hit up BV while you're there?
> Prettige vakantie!



There's no BV on the Big Island.  I'll survive though!



BV_LC_poodle said:


> Which island are you going?



Big Island on the Kohola Coast.  My parents go there every year and since it's all about them, that's where we are headed.  I've gone to Maui the most.



indiaink said:


> What a wonderful life you have, G.  Truly a wonderful life.



I was running on Tuesday morning and enjoying the quiet of the coast and I felt tremendous gratitude for that moment and my life.


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

grietje said:


> There's no BV on the Big Island.  I'll survive though!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Big Island on the Kohola Coast.  My parents go there every year and since it's all about them, that's where we are headed.  I've gone to Maui the most.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was running on Tuesday morning and enjoying the quiet of the coast and I felt tremendous gratitude for that moment and my life.




 I went to UH Manoa for grad school but I must say that Big Island is my favorite. 

Have fun!


----------



## septembersiren

Hawaii is considered by BV as the Asian market 
they get different things than the US market
maybe a side trip is in order for you 





grietje said:


> There's no BV on the Big Island.  I'll survive though!
> 
> 
> 
> Big Island on the Kohola Coast.  My parents go there every year and since it's all about them, that's where we are headed.  I've gone to Maui the most.
> 
> 
> 
> I was running on Tuesday morning and enjoying the quiet of the coast and I felt tremendous gratitude for that moment and my life.


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

At ATL

Just now the man sitting next to me spilt his cup of froyo with lots of toppings. Glad that I put my Campana in my longchamp. Poor Longchamp is now all .... sticky.


----------



## BV_LC_poodle




----------



## BV_LC_poodle

Posted pictures to the outlet inventory thread as promised. Enjoy [emoji7]


----------



## jburgh

BV_LC_poodle said:


> Posted pictures to the outlet inventory thread as promised. Enjoy [emoji7]



Oh, those (and you) are so awesome!  One word.... Tangerine!


----------



## jburgh

Is anyone here a fellow Japanese Matcha drinker?  I just got some from David's Tea in Canada called Ceremonial Matcha.  It is pretty smooth.  I also ordered their travel shaker and it works quite well.  Do you have any brands to recommend?


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

We have David's Tea in San Francisco too. I'll try that next time. I usually get my matcha supply from a Japanese grocery store. Nothing fancy.


----------



## indiaink

BV_LC_poodle said:


> Posted pictures to the outlet inventory thread as promised. Enjoy [emoji7]


Do tell what you came away with - I *know* you didn't make it out of there without getting something. I would have snatched up a Cervo Loop - I've been in love with this bag since Gri first bought hers last year...


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

indiaink said:


> Do tell what you came away with - I *know* you didn't make it out of there without getting something. I would have snatched up a Cervo Loop - I've been in love with this bag since Gri first bought hers last year...




I wanted to get a cervo loop but I was able to say no to temptation. I already have a black one which I love. I don't want/need to get another neutral colored one. That means it's either the Tangerine or the Electric Blue. I have way too many blue bags and I'm not an orange girl so ....


----------



## Mousse

The sunset from Manhattan Beach Pier puts it all in perspective. I love LA!


----------



## V0N1B2

jburgh said:


> Oh, those (and you) are so awesome!  One word.... *Tangerine!*


Yasssss! 



jburgh said:


> Is anyone here a fellow Japanese Matcha drinker?  I just got some from David's Tea in Canada called Ceremonial Matcha.  It is pretty smooth.  I also ordered their travel shaker and it works quite well.  Do you have any brands to recommend?


I will bring you some David's Tea when I come down for a visit!  Do you have a David's Tea or did you have to order it? 
No wait, were you up here and you didn't call? 

My favourite David's Tea is Alpine Punch and Three Wishes (but I don't know if they still make it).
Other favourite is Organic African Nectar from Mighty Leaf.


----------



## jburgh

V0N1B2 said:


> Yasssss!
> 
> 
> I will bring you some David's Tea when I come down for a visit!  Do you have a David's Tea or did you have to order it?
> No wait, were you up here and you didn't call?
> 
> My favourite David's Tea is Alpine Punch and Three Wishes (but I don't know if they still make it).
> Other favourite is Organic African Nectar from Mighty Leaf.



I ordered my tea...I believe it came from Montreal.  We don't have a David's here. A few samples were thrown in...midsummers night dream, main squeeze, and coco chai rooibos.

I need to come up for a visit when the knee gets better...I'm still walking with a cane.

Now that the weather is getting better, I have a case of cabin fever


----------



## jburgh

BV_LC_poodle said:


> We have David's Tea in San Francisco too. I'll try that next time. I usually get my matcha supply from a Japanese grocery store. Nothing fancy.



We have a fabulous Japanese grocer here, but the matcha selection is daunting.  I do not speak or read Japanese, and feel too intimidated to make a choice.  Even the inexpensive tins are costly.  Any recommendations?


----------



## grietje

So I'm on the Big Island and my sister and I learned about this nighttime manta ray snorkel tour.  You leave at sunset and snorkel in the dark with mantas.  OMG It was so amazing!

First, the water is only 30 feet deep or so and really clear so you can see the bottom. Second, you hold on the to this raft that has lots of light in superman position so you're not just 'out there.' (The raft thing has bright lights on it that attract the krill which attract the manta rays so it's also to get up close and personal.). So, overall it was way less scary than we thought.

Anyhow, it was AMAZING!!!!!!  There were nine rays hanging around us. Most were about 10 feet, a couple 12-14 feet.  They come to you and your raft and start doing these summersaults or barrel rolls (to scoop up as much food as possible) and this huge thing is gliding right under you.  I got clipped by a tail and a fin on the boob, but my sister got full body checked by one.  At one point we had four rays barrel rolling under us. And there were more just gliding around.

And then after it was supposedly over we swam back to our boat but we had company with three manta and so we just stayed in the water and let them do their thing. 

Best $130 I have spent in a long long time!


----------



## V0N1B2

That sounds really cool! Kinda creepy, but cool.
*only creepy because it's in the dark.

You are much braver than me.  I have an intense fear of sharks and will not swim or surf in the ocean.
Bears? Oh yeah, I'll kick their azz - no problem, but swimmy things? Ick!

I'm glad you're having a great time. I hope you'll do something fun and exciting again tomorrow. Is the weather treating you well?


----------



## grietje

V0N1B2 said:


> That sounds really cool! Kinda creepy, but cool.
> *only creepy because it's in the dark.
> 
> You are much braver than me.  I have an intense fear of sharks and will not swim or surf in the ocean.
> Bears? Oh yeah, I'll kick their azz - no problem, but swimmy things? Ick!
> 
> I'm glad you're having a great time. I hope you'll do something fun and exciting again tomorrow. Is the weather treating you well?



We are zip lining tomorrow.  I have done this before but not on this island.  DH and my cousin's husband are joining my sister and I so that should be a hoot!


----------



## indiaink

::throws self in chair:: 

and now I bring you news from the 90% of us who don't have a gardener. I just got done pulling up all the dead dog-pee grass in the back yard and some other stuff, putting fresh soil down, and am now reminding myself of the joys of dog ownership that more than make up for the spring lawn maintenance. Heck, just having Zoey run up and throw herself down next to me with one of her various 'favorite' sticks, all happy to be with me and out in the sunshine kept me feeling the love. A smile every time, for sure.  I will let Mark pull the hose out and put down the lawn repair grass/mulch mix and water it. I am awaiting the Advil to kick in and then the other news is that Mark doesn't know it yet, but he's taking me to dinner. 

My zip line was trying to lug a 5 gallon bucket of soil down the patio stairs without falling on my oh-asterisks-indeed.

Aloha, children!


----------



## jmcadon

grietje said:


> So I'm on the Big Island and my sister and I learned about this nighttime manta ray snorkel tour.  You leave at sunset and snorkel in the dark with mantas.  OMG It was so amazing!
> 
> First, the water is only 30 feet deep or so and really clear so you can see the bottom. Second, you hold on the to this raft that has lots of light in superman position so you're not just 'out there.' (The raft thing has bright lights on it that attract the krill which attract the manta rays so it's also to get up close and personal.). So, overall it was way less scary than we thought.
> 
> Anyhow, it was AMAZING!!!!!!  There were nine rays hanging around us. Most were about 10 feet, a couple 12-14 feet.  They come to you and your raft and start doing these summersaults or barrel rolls (to scoop up as much food as possible) and this huge thing is gliding right under you.  I got clipped by a tail and a fin on the boob, but my sister got full body checked by one.  At one point we had four rays barrel rolling under us. And there were more just gliding around.
> 
> And then after it was supposedly over we swam back to our boat but we had company with three manta and so we just stayed in the water and let them do their thing.
> 
> Best $130 I have spent in a long long time!



Wow...sounds sooo cool!  I have been night diving, too...in Guaymas, Mexico.  I went with a friend and we had a big spot light.  We were diving for lobster.  He was wearing a tank and spear fishing as well.  The water was as warm as bath water...way back when I was young and would try anything


----------



## septembersiren

wow sounds amazing 





grietje said:


> So I'm on the Big Island and my sister and I learned about this nighttime manta ray snorkel tour.  You leave at sunset and snorkel in the dark with mantas.  OMG It was so amazing!
> 
> First, the water is only 30 feet deep or so and really clear so you can see the bottom. Second, you hold on the to this raft that has lots of light in superman position so you're not just 'out there.' (The raft thing has bright lights on it that attract the krill which attract the manta rays so it's also to get up close and personal.). So, overall it was way less scary than we thought.
> 
> Anyhow, it was AMAZING!!!!!!  There were nine rays hanging around us. Most were about 10 feet, a couple 12-14 feet.  They come to you and your raft and start doing these summersaults or barrel rolls (to scoop up as much food as possible) and this huge thing is gliding right under you.  I got clipped by a tail and a fin on the boob, but my sister got full body checked by one.  At one point we had four rays barrel rolling under us. And there were more just gliding around.
> 
> And then after it was supposedly over we swam back to our boat but we had company with three manta and so we just stayed in the water and let them do their thing.
> 
> Best $130 I have spent in a long long time!


----------



## Mousse

After a long day of biz meetings in San Francisco my car took an autopilot detour to the Stanford Shopping Center on my way home to the Silicon Valley. I found an amazing Chanel nail polish at NM that matches my BV violet collection perfectly. I think Chanel copied BV on the color palette. I am treating myself to a mani-pedi at my fav nail spa in Los Altos on Sat afternoon. On my toes will be this amazing Chanel Spring color.


----------



## diane278

Mousse said:


> After a long day of biz meetings in San Francisco my car took an autopilot detour to the Stanford Shopping Center on my way home to the Silicon Valley. I found an amazing Chanel nail polish at NM that matches my BV violet collection perfectly. I think Chanel copied BV on the color palette. I am treating myself to a mani-pedi at my fav nail spa in Los Altos on Sat afternoon. On my toes will be this amazing Chanel Spring color.
> View attachment 2973921


Your toes will look great.....and, if you go out on a cool evening, you can wear your violet scarf/shawl and match....as our mothers taught us to do (in my case it was in the 60's, but I'm considerably older than you!)


----------



## zooba

In Orlando and working a conference at the convention center. it's fun to see a mix of people dressed for business and vacation in the same hotel. so far I've seen a few BV bags and lots of Mulberry bag.  Highlight was a copper rame Veneta. 

 Love the purple polish. Does it match your boots too?


----------



## jburgh

Mousse said:


> After a long day of biz meetings in San Francisco my car took an autopilot detour to the Stanford Shopping Center on my way home to the Silicon Valley. I found an amazing Chanel nail polish at NM that matches my BV violet collection perfectly. I think Chanel copied BV on the color palette. I am treating myself to a mani-pedi at my fav nail spa in Los Altos on Sat afternoon. On my toes will be this amazing Chanel Spring color.
> View attachment 2973921



Oh, oh this is a must have for Violet bag owners!


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

House-hunting in progress. Housing market here in San Francisco is crazy!


----------



## grietje

BV_LC_poodle said:


> House-hunting in progress. Housing market here in San Francisco is crazy!



My friend Steve is looking for an apartment - just a studio or one bedroom.  He feels rather dejected because it is sooooo expensive and there are bidder wars and things go in s day or two. I wish you much luck and patience!


----------



## grietje

Mousse said:


> After a long day of biz meetings in San Francisco my car took an autopilot detour to the Stanford Shopping Center on my way home to the Silicon Valley. I found an amazing Chanel nail polish at NM that matches my BV violet collection perfectly. I think Chanel copied BV on the color palette. I am treating myself to a mani-pedi at my fav nail spa in Los Altos on Sat afternoon. On my toes will be this amazing Chanel Spring color.
> View attachment 2973921



Would you be so bold as to post a toe shot?!  Would love to see this on your feetsies!


----------



## grietje

Went zip lining in the trees yesterday.  Holy adrenalin Batman.  I've done it before but somehow it was quite a rush.


----------



## V0N1B2

Mousse said:


> After a long day of biz meetings in San Francisco my car took an autopilot detour to the Stanford Shopping Center on my way home to the Silicon Valley. I found an amazing Chanel nail polish at NM that matches my BV violet collection perfectly. I think Chanel copied BV on the color palette. I am treating myself to a mani-pedi at my fav nail spa in Los Altos on Sat afternoon. On my toes will be this amazing Chanel Spring color.
> View attachment 2973921


Hmmmm this looks suspiciously like Byzantine - the new BV purple for early fall 



grietje said:


> Went zip lining in the trees yesterday.  Holy adrenalin Batman.  I've done it before but somehow it was quite a rush.


Fun! and might I add, you are up early!


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

grietje said:


> My friend Steve is looking for an apartment - just a studio or one bedroom.  He feels rather dejected because it is sooooo expensive and there are bidder wars and things go in s day or two. I wish you much luck and patience!




Studio/one bedroom is even worse. With all the young tech guys and gals around, one bedroom is getting really hot these days. 

I'm glad that I insisted to buy when we moved here in 2009. What we paid for our 2 bd/2 bath condo would be barely enough for a small 1 bedroom condo on the same street now.

We own our place and are happy about it so there's really no rush in finding the "perfect" home - hopefully one with a small yard for the poodle boy and more closet space for the BV poodle mom [emoji16]


----------



## wisconsin

grietje said:


> Went zip lining in the trees yesterday.  Holy adrenalin Batman.  I've done it before but somehow it was quite a rush.


Wow,you are so brave.
First swimming with manta rays and now zip lining.
Wish I had your courage.
I have only ever swum with dolphins and no zip lining for me for sure.


----------



## grietje

wisconsin said:


> Wow,you are so brave.
> First swimming with manta rays and now zip lining.
> Wish I had your courage.
> I have only ever swum with dolphins and no zip lining for me for sure.



I'm not so much brave.  It's more that I'm determined not to become fearful. And so I try things and do things.  I geek out in the process but it's part of a long term strategy for me.


----------



## wisconsin

grietje said:


> I'm not so much brave.  It's more that I'm determined not to become fearful. And so I try things and do things.  I geek out in the process but it's part of a long term strategy for me.


Great strategy grietje.
I will use that to address my fear of heights.
By the way, does any one know if the bv color new gray is too light.
The pictures I have seen of it make it look almost off white in color.
I could not find any in the color comparison thread.
Thanks.


----------



## jburgh

BV_LC_poodle said:


> Studio/one bedroom is even worse. With all the young tech guys and gals around, one bedroom is getting really hot these days.
> 
> I'm glad that I insisted to buy when we moved here in 2009. What we paid for our 2 bd/2 bath condo would be barely enough for a small 1 bedroom condo on the same street now.
> 
> We own our place and are happy about it so there's really no rush in finding the "perfect" home - hopefully one with a small yard for the poodle boy and more closet space for the BV poodle mom [emoji16]



Rents and sales are out of control up here.  The new trend is an apodment, which is a building with 40 or so units, each not much bigger than an SUV parking space. There is one shared kitchen for each 8 units, and no parking spaces.  Rents are about $800 for one of these.  The thought is that renters of these units are people who just need some place to sleep, don't own cars, and take public transportation.

I've seen townhouses for rent for $3800. A one bedroom is typically $2500ish.


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

jburgh said:


> Rents and sales are out of control up here.  The new trend is an apodment, which is a building with 40 or so units, each not much bigger than an SUV parking space. There is one shared kitchen for each 8 units, and no parking spaces.  Rents are about $800 for one of these.  The thought is that renters of these units are people who just need some place to sleep, don't own cars, and take public transportation.
> 
> I've seen townhouses for rent for $3800. A one bedroom is typically $2500ish.



There are those apodments in Hong Kong too.  The direct translation from Cantonese would be "coffin room" and there's no kitchen at all.

Here in San Francisco, a one-bedroom in the tech area can go up to $4000.  If we were to rent out our two-bedroom, we could easily get $5800+ and then another $400 for the parking spot.  It's crazy!


----------



## grietje

wisconsin said:


> By the way, does any one know if the bv color new gray is too light.
> The pictures I have seen of it make it look almost off white in color.
> I could not find any in the color comparison thread.
> Thanks.



The color New Light Grey is a definite medium grey.  And it's about as pure a grey as one can get. No blue undertones, no yellow or brown.  Just medium grey.

There's New Sand which could be in the grey family.  It's quite light, but has a slightly beiges undertone.  It's definitely not creamy but it's not really grey either.

Whatcha considering?


----------



## grietje

jburgh said:


> Rents and sales are out of control up here.  The new trend is an apodment, which is a building with 40 or so units, each not much bigger than an SUV parking space. There is one shared kitchen for each 8 units, and no parking spaces.  Rents are about $800 for one of these.  The thought is that renters of these units are people who just need some place to sleep, don't own cars, and take public transportation.
> 
> I've seen townhouses for rent for $3800. A one bedroom is typically $2500ish.





BV_LC_poodle said:


> There are those apodments in Hong Kong too.  The direct translation from Cantonese would be "coffin room" and there's no kitchen at all.
> 
> Here in San Francisco, a one-bedroom in the tech area can go up to $4000.  If we were to rent out our two-bedroom, we could easily get $5800+ and then another $400 for the parking spot.  It's crazy!



In both areas, aren't you limited simply by the amount of available land?  There's just not much there.  

The prices are nuts!  Think of the income needed to afford these payments. One could buy a palace in other parts off right country.


----------



## wisconsin

grietje said:


> The color New Light Grey is a definite medium grey.  And it's about as pure a grey as one can get. No blue undertones, no yellow or brown.  Just medium grey.
> 
> There's New Sand which could be in the grey family.  It's quite light, but has a slightly beiges undertone.  It's definitely not creamy but it's not really grey either.
> 
> Whatcha considering?


I am considering a large belly.
I am only 5'3 and somewhat on the petite side and thought
my opera color belly looks okay,I was worried that a really light color 
may look too big.
But thanks for your response. It seems that it is not that light and I do lack a grey bag.


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

Where do you find a NLG large belly?


----------



## indiaink

****Attention Grietje***** Zoey and I have now successfully walked two days in a row without using the leash.  Thanks to you and Meathead and Leslie for the inspiration! Walking this way is such a wonderful freedom!


----------



## grietje

wisconsin said:


> I am considering a large belly.
> I am only 5'3 and somewhat on the petite side and thought
> my opera color belly looks okay,I was worried that a really light color
> may look too big.
> But thanks for your response. It seems that it is not that light and I do lack a grey bag.



I'm not sure of the rules on color and size but I do know a bag wears it's person differently.  Are you looking at the resale market.  Yoogi's has two large Bellys in grey-ish shades.


----------



## grietje

indiaink said:


> ****Attention Grietje***** Zoey and I have now successfully walked two days in a row without using the leash.  Thanks to you and Meathead and Leslie for the inspiration! Walking this way is such a wonderful freedom!



Before I start cheering, I am obliged to write that you should always respect your locale's leash laws. 

That said, if you find a quiet area, then an off lead romp is much fun!!!  Yay Zoey!  So she's got the street intersection waiting and and crossing commands down?  Do be careful as other dogs or cats on the other side of the street are a tough thing to get past.

I sometimes have to put the lead on Harry and Lesley just to get them to walk fast enough.  What should be a 30 minute walk could easily take them 45 minutes if left to their own devices!


----------



## indiaink

grietje said:


> Before I start cheering, I am obliged to write that you should always respect your locale's leash laws.
> 
> That said, if you find a quiet area, then an off lead romp is much fun!!!  Yay Zoey!  So she's got the street intersection waiting and and crossing commands down?  Do be careful as other dogs or cats on the other side of the street are a tough thing to get past.
> 
> I sometimes have to put the lead on Harry and Lesley just to get them to walk fast enough.  What should be a 30 minute walk could easily take them 45 minutes if left to their own devices!


I am cautious at intersections (she has learned to "sit" and "forward" here) and I look ahead for oncoming dogs.  A Squirrel experiment this morning was most successful.  We haven't crossed paths with a rabbit yet; I am much afraid all sense will leave Zoey's noggin at that point.

I have noticed that time expands when Zoey walks this way; this morning, particular interest in a low-hanging pine branch had me reminding her that there was more ahead...

Great fun!


----------



## grietje

My last full day in Hawaii is today.  Big day of sun and sea ahead!  I have all of the morning tomorrow so I'll do a workout and then a morning snorkel and catch some sun before we head home.

Th power of SPF!  I've been using SPF 50 and 30 (I'm a titanium dioxide/zinc girl as opposed to avobenzone) and I haven't burned at all and I've still gotten a lot of color!

I did a swim/land interval workout yesterday early in the morning and saw some good aquatic life.  Actually I ran into a turtle (head down swimming and there he was), saw a big group of Tangs, and a good sized Moray eel.  I also saw a snake eel and that really spooked me because it looks just like a snake.  Eels spook me a bit so it was easy to pick up the pace.  Was very happy to see clown fish and moorish idols.

I read a lot on vacation too and I read a book titled" A Small Furry Prayer" by Steven Cotler. It's a lovely read about dog rescue and the connection with our furry friends.

I also just finished Ann Patchett's collection of essays called "This is the Story of a Happy Marriage."  Great read too.  I LOVE David Sedaris' work and hear him read when he's on tour and he always recommends a book. On his last tour, he recommended this.


----------



## indiaink

grietje said:


> ...I read a lot on vacation too and *I read a book titled" A Small Furry Prayer" by Steven Cotler. It's a lovely read about dog rescue and the connection with our furry friends.*
> 
> I also just finished Ann Patchett's collection of essays called "This is the Story of a Happy Marriage."  Great read too.  I LOVE David Sedaris' work and hear him read when he's on tour and he always recommends a book. On his last tour, he recommended this.



Glad you liked it, I knew you would!


----------



## grietje

indiaink said:


> Glad you liked it, I knew you would!



I thought you got it for me, but since my memory is not that great, didn't write that!  It was really lovely and thought provoking.


----------



## Mousse

grietje said:


> Would you be so bold as to post a toe shot?!  Would love to see this on your feetsies!




I'll post one tonight in the new nail polish thread. The color is deeper with 2 coats.


----------



## Mousse

BV_LC_poodle said:


> House-hunting in progress. Housing market here in San Francisco is crazy!




It's nuts in all of the Bay Area, especially in the Silicon Valley. I have realtors knocking on our door asking if we want to sell. We live behind a highly rated elementary school. The last house on our street that sold created a traffic jam on the open house day. The buyer who works for a tech company with the name beginning with G came in with all cash at $500 K over asking price. CRAZY!


----------



## Mousse

grietje said:


> Went zip lining in the trees yesterday.  Holy adrenalin Batman.  I've done it before but somehow it was quite a rush.




Yowza. You have me thinking Aloha spirit. We haven't been to Hawaii in about 5 years. I think it's time for a trip back to Kauai for some R&R and brain cleansing.


----------



## indiaink

Love Zoey's shadow...


----------



## grietje

Mousse said:


> Yowza. You have me thinking Aloha spirit. We haven't been to Hawaii in about 5 years. I think it's time for a trip back to Kauai for some R&R and brain cleansing.



You should gooooooooo!  It's so nice being here.  It's just laid back.  i sat in shallow water this afternoon just letting thoughts drift in and out like the little waves lapping against me.


----------



## indiaink

grietje said:


> You should gooooooooo!  It's so nice being here.  It's just laid back.  i sat in shallow water this afternoon just letting thoughts drift in and out like the little waves lapping against me.


THE ZONE!!!!


----------



## liquid_room

Hi BVettes in California 


I'm planning a trip to LA and SF in June and we intend to drive the 101 from LA to SF.  Do you think it is do-able with 3 girls aged 6, 8 and 9?  Wondering where is a good place to stop mid-way or even stay for a day?  Don't think we can do the whole stretch non-stop!  


Planning to fly back to Palm Springs from SF and excited to stop by BV at Cabazon yay!  I remember getting my black maxi pleated Veneta from Cabazon in around 2009-2010 at USD1500.  


Welcome local tips from Bvettes in LA and SF!  Couldn't find something v organized in the travel forum.


Thank you and Happy Labor Day!


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

liquid_room said:


> Hi BVettes in California
> 
> 
> I'm planning a trip to LA and SF in June and we intend to drive the 101 from LA to SF.  Do you think it is do-able with 3 girls aged 6, 8 and 9?  Wondering where is a good place to stop mid-way or even stay for a day?  Don't think we can do the whole stretch non-stop!
> 
> 
> Planning to fly back to Palm Springs from SF and excited to stop by BV at Cabazon yay!  I remember getting my black maxi pleated Veneta from Cabazon in around 2009-2010 at USD1500.
> 
> 
> Welcome local tips from Bvettes in LA and SF!  Couldn't find something v organized in the travel forum.
> 
> 
> Thank you and Happy Labor Day!




How about Monterey? Maybe the girls would enjoy going to the Monterey Bay Aquarium?


----------



## grietje

liquid_room said:


> Hi BVettes in California
> 
> 
> I'm planning a trip to LA and SF in June and we intend to drive the 101 from LA to SF.  Do you think it is do-able with 3 girls aged 6, 8 and 9?  Wondering where is a good place to stop mid-way or even stay for a day?  Don't think we can do the whole stretch non-stop
> 
> Thank you and Happy Labor Day!




I would make this trip over three days if you can.  From LA, on day 1, try to get to San Luis Obispo.  Then on day 2 go from SLO to Monterey.  Finally head to SF.

There are nice places to stay but with wee ones, my friend Shana swears by Embassy Suites.  They always have pools and the layout is generally the same.  She has two kids and that's what they do.


----------



## Mousse

Spotted a gorgeous patch of Bluebonnets tonight on Flower Mound Rd. in Flower Mound TX.


----------



## V0N1B2

Inspired by Mousse, I wore my cowboy boots today.  I will upload the picture in the appropriate thread when I get home.
Grietje, are you happy to be home?
India: why isn't Zoey wearing an Intrecciato collar?  What kind of BVette mascot doesn't have the proper gear?


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

Can't believe I missed Zoey's picture [emoji27]

Here's my boy snoozing with Chicken Buddy, his BFF#3


----------



## liquid_room

BV_LC_poodle said:


> How about Monterey? Maybe the girls would enjoy going to the Monterey Bay Aquarium?



Hi Bv_lc_poodle, the aquarium is definitely on my list! Thanks for the suggestion! We are going  to stay one night at Monterey &#128522;


----------



## liquid_room

Mousse said:


> Spotted a gorgeous patch of Bluebonnets tonight on Flower Mound Rd. in Flower Mound TX.
> View attachment 2980102



Beautiful


----------



## liquid_room

grietje said:


> I would make this trip over three days if you can.  From LA, on day 1, try to get to San Luis Obispo.  Then on day 2 go from SLO to Monterey.  Finally head to SF.
> 
> There are nice places to stay but with wee ones, my friend Shana swears by Embassy Suites.  They always have pools and the layout is generally the same.  She has two kids and that's what they do.



Thanks Grietje

Thanks for the tips! &#128522;


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

liquid_room said:


> Hi Bv_lc_poodle, the aquarium is definitely on my list! Thanks for the suggestion! We are going  to stay one night at Monterey &#128522;



And there's a BV boutique in Carmel


----------



## indiaink

V0N1B2 said:


> Inspired by Mousse, I wore my cowboy boots today.  I will upload the picture in the appropriate thread when I get home.
> Grietje, are you happy to be home?
> India: why isn't Zoey wearing an Intrecciato collar?  What kind of BVette mascot doesn't have the proper gear?


Woman, when you send me the $ I'll be glad to get her one.  If you only KNEW how much money we spend on this silly girl!  Today we are going to be 'furminated' at the hoity-toity Bubbly Paws as she has started blowing out her coat and I want it gone in one fell swoop.  I LOVE Bubbly Paws - they provide everything from aprons to the kitchen sink for a fairly low price.

Besides, she is currently wearing a Mini (Cooper) collar, which is fitting.


----------



## grietje

V0N1B2 said:


> Grietje, are you happy to be home?
> India: why isn't Zoey wearing an Intrecciato collar?  What kind of BVette mascot doesn't have the proper gear?



Re Being Home
We flew in late last night so today I am bit tired.  It's good to be with the dogs but I had to make my own breakfast! We stayed at the Fairmont and its so nice being waited on every day!

I've got a ton of laundry to do and need to get some food in the house.  But these are those 'settling chores' to ground me.

I think of the end of a vacation this way:  it's just one day closer to my next one!

Re Dog Collars
I have been tempted by dupah high end collars but I like to change them (they have a separate summer and winter collection) often.  I like the Baxter Boo website.  They have lots of cute patterns and styles.  I think it's defunct now, but I also really liked Urban hund collars


----------



## indiaink

Celebrating National Poetry Month with a poem by Lisa Mueller titled "What The Dog Perhaps Hears"

_*If an inaudible whistle
blown between our lips
can send him home to us,
then silence is perhaps
the sound of spiders breathing
and roots mining the earth;
it may be asparagus heaving,
headfirst, into the light
and the long brown sound
of cracked cups, when it happens.

We would like to ask the dog
if there is a continuous whir
because the child in the house
keeps growing, if the snake
really stretches full length
without a click and the sun
breaks through clouds without
a decibel of effort,
whether in autumn, when the trees
dry up their wells, there isn't a shudder
too high for us to hear.

What is it like up there
above the shut-off level
of our simple ears?
For us there was no birth cry,
the newborn bird is suddenly here,
the egg broken, the nest alive,
and we heard nothing when the world changed.*_


----------



## Mousse

V0N1B2 said:


> Hmmmm this looks suspiciously like Byzantine - the new BV purple for early fall  Fun! and might I add, you are up early!




As always when on the road for biz, I do recon work at our BV boutiques for some R&R. I stopped by Dallas tonight. They just received some nice Byzantine earrings. Leather goods are on the way. I also learned that the early Fall Cabat will be Atlantic. Having seen Atlantic IRL today, it's too blue. But there may be one in Byzantine on the way for winter. In the meantime I am staying true to my cabat course and will pull out the cc for the right bag.


----------



## jburgh

We now have an official Early Fall and Fall/Winter 2015-2016 thread in the stickies...in case you are wondering, the related threads were merged.

We also now have a Mens thread in the Style reference, sorry that took so long.


----------



## liquid_room

BV_LC_poodle said:


> And there's a BV boutique in Carmel


 
I just googled shopping in Carmel and Carmel Plaza came up.  What a beautiful and charming building!  Alas we will have reach Monterey late evening/night from LA and the following day we will hit the aquarium before we set out for SFO.  No time to explore Carmel.


Would appreciate any restaurant recommendations for Monterey if you have any!  We are staying at the Intercon but prefer to venture out for brunch before hitting the aquarium on Sunday.


----------



## Mousse

liquid_room said:


> I just googled shopping in Carmel and Carmel Plaza came up.  What a beautiful and charming building!  Alas we will have reach Monterey late evening/night from LA and the following day we will hit the aquarium before we set out for SFO.  No time to explore Carmel.
> 
> 
> Would appreciate any restaurant recommendations for Monterey if you have any!  We are staying at the Intercon but prefer to venture out for brunch before hitting the aquarium on Sunday.




The Intercontinental has a fantastic restaurant with nice views. Schooner's at the Monterey Plaza hotel has a great breakfast with outdoor seating overlooking the bay. If you do make it to Carmel, the beach is fantastic for walking. For dining, my fav is Basil.


----------



## indiaink

Mousse said:


> The Intercontinental has a fantastic restaurant with nice views. Schooner's at the Monterey Plaza hotel has a great breakfast with outdoor seating overlooking the bay. If you do make it to Carmel, the beach is fantastic for walking. For dining, my fav is Basil.


Mousse, this Cabat is RIGHT up your alley - http://www.ebay.com/itm/131502432030?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

Mousse said:


> The Intercontinental has a fantastic restaurant with nice views. Schooner's at the Monterey Plaza hotel has a great breakfast with outdoor seating overlooking the bay. If you do make it to Carmel, the beach is fantastic for walking. For dining, my fav is Basil.




I like Basil too.  

I like this brunch place in Carmel called Katy's, I believe.


----------



## zooba

My father has dementia and some days are better than others.  We go out to their farm on the weekends and last weekend brought the dogs.  Typically, my dogs never leave my side when we are there but last weekend they stayed by his side whenever he moved about.  Made me happy that he could walk around the property while we hung back to give him some alone time. 

 Still stinks to watch him struggle but trying to find the positive in every moment.


----------



## indiaink

zooba said:


> My father has dementia and some days are better than others.  We go out to their farm on the weekends and last weekend brought the dogs.  Typically, my dogs never leave my side when we are there but last weekend they stayed by his side whenever he moved about.  Made me happy that he could walk around the property while we hung back to give him some alone time.
> 
> Still stinks to watch him struggle but trying to find the positive in every moment.


Dogs know what they know.

I am sad for your father, but very glad he is still in his own home.  Although - the 'home' Zoey and I volunteer at is so nice (homey, staffed by intelligent caring people) the people who live there seem very happy...


----------



## liquid_room

Mousse said:


> The Intercontinental has a fantastic restaurant with nice views. Schooner's at the Monterey Plaza hotel has a great breakfast with outdoor seating overlooking the bay. If you do make it to Carmel, the beach is fantastic for walking. For dining, my fav is Basil.



Mousse

Thanks for the great tips!


----------



## liquid_room

BV_LC_poodle said:


> I like Basil too.
> 
> I like this brunch place in Carmel called Katy's, I believe.



Thank you &#128522;


----------



## diane278

My Ardoise veneta had a baby!  It was an arduous delivery. Two days of missing the Fedex man. However, I induced labor by picking it up at the local Fedex office. 
I originally planned to get an Atlantic pillow. It's a great blue I but realized it wasn't going to work for me. However, I use my Ardoise veneta as most people would use a black bag so I figured, since I had the itch to buy, that an Ardoise baby would be a good alternative.


----------



## indiaink

diane278 said:


> My Ardoise veneta had a baby!  It was an arduous delivery. Two days of missing the Fedex man. However, I induced labor by picking it up at the local Fedex office.
> I originally planned to get an Atlantic pillow. It's a great blue I but realized it wasn't going to work for me. However, I use my Ardoise veneta as most people would use a black bag so I figured, since I had the itch to buy, that an Ardoise baby would be a good alternative.


Such a clean delivery! Kudos to your midwife! And congrats!


----------



## septembersiren

wow what a great color 
use it well 





diane278 said:


> My Ardoise veneta had a baby!  It was an arduous delivery. Two days of missing the Fedex man. However, I induced labor by picking it up at the local Fedex office.
> I originally planned to get an Atlantic pillow. It's a great blue I but realized it wasn't going to work for me. However, I use my Ardoise veneta as most people would use a black bag so I figured, since I had the itch to buy, that an Ardoise baby would be a good alternative.


----------



## jburgh

diane278 said:


> My Ardoise veneta had a baby!  It was an arduous delivery. Two days of missing the Fedex man. However, I induced labor by picking it up at the local Fedex office.
> I originally planned to get an Atlantic pillow. It's a great blue I but realized it wasn't going to work for me. However, I use my Ardoise veneta as most people would use a black bag so I figured, since I had the itch to buy, that an Ardoise baby would be a good alternative.



Good job!


----------



## shiba_inu

What on earth!  Look what NM did to the crossbody flap messenger bag!
Even in the video link, it is shown with the sides pulled all the way out. 

Someone must have been working very late or had too much to drink during lunch. 

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/Bottega...nements%3D&eItemId=prod180790005&cmCat=search


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

shiba_inu said:


> What on earth!  Look what NM did to the crossbody flap messenger bag!
> Even in the video link, it is shown with the sides pulled all the way out.
> 
> Someone must have been working very late or had too much to drink during lunch.
> 
> http://www.neimanmarcus.com/Bottega...nements%3D&eItemId=prod180790005&cmCat=search
> 
> View attachment 2987442
> 
> 
> View attachment 2987451




I saw that too. 

Argh... who would have the desire to buy that?


----------



## diane278

shiba_inu said:


> What on earth!  Look what NM did to the crossbody flap messenger bag!
> Even in the video link, it is shown with the sides pulled all the way out.
> 
> Someone must have been working very late or had too much to drink during lunch.
> 
> http://www.neimanmarcus.com/Bottega...nements%3D&eItemId=prod180790005&cmCat=search
> 
> View attachment 2987442
> 
> 
> View attachment 2987451


That's just sad.


----------



## V0N1B2

That's the new Bottega Trapeze.
Hahaha Celine humour, sorry.


----------



## septembersiren

Maybe they are trying to recreate the Cocker 





shiba_inu said:


> What on earth!  Look what NM did to the crossbody flap messenger bag!
> Even in the video link, it is shown with the sides pulled all the way out.
> 
> Someone must have been working very late or had too much to drink during lunch.
> 
> http://www.neimanmarcus.com/Bottega...nements%3D&eItemId=prod180790005&cmCat=search
> 
> View attachment 2987442
> 
> 
> View attachment 2987451


----------



## jburgh

shiba_inu said:


> What on earth!  Look what NM did to the crossbody flap messenger bag!
> Even in the video link, it is shown with the sides pulled all the way out.
> 
> Someone must have been working very late or had too much to drink during lunch.
> 
> http://www.neimanmarcus.com/Bottega...nements%3D&eItemId=prod180790005&cmCat=search
> 
> View attachment 2987442
> 
> 
> View attachment 2987451



So much wrong with that


----------



## grietje

Re the odd showing of the bag in NM: If only there were two eyes and a cute little nose.  BV and NM could market it as the Bat Bag!


----------



## septembersiren

grietje said:


> Re the odd showing of the bag in NM: If only there were two eyes and a cute little nose.  BV and NM could market it as the Bat Bag!


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

My boy just had his annual exam today. Here he is waiting for his vet.


----------



## indiaink

BV_LC_poodle said:


> My boy just had his annual exam today. Here he is waiting for his vet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2989604


Very handsome! Look how happy he is, even at the vet's!


----------



## jmcadon

diane278 said:


> My Ardoise veneta had a baby!  It was an arduous delivery. Two days of missing the Fedex man. However, I induced labor by picking it up at the local Fedex office.
> I originally planned to get an Atlantic pillow. It's a great blue I but realized it wasn't going to work for me. However, I use my Ardoise veneta as most people would use a black bag so I figured, since I had the itch to buy, that an Ardoise baby would be a good alternative.


Ha ha..cute baby!!!


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

indiaink said:


> Very handsome! Look how happy he is, even at the vet's!




He LOVES his vet [emoji251][emoji7]


----------



## indiaink

Mini dog wearing her MINI collar and cruising in her matching MINI car...


----------



## wisconsin

indiaink said:


> Mini dog wearing her MINI collar and cruising in her matching MINI car...






Haha Zoey.
Love it!


----------



## grietje

We came out to Bodega last night to get a jump start on the weekend. My neighbor Juliette and I took our dogs on a four mile hike early this morning. My Lesley and her dog Prahna were tearing all over the place.  It was quite a sight.  My Harry, AKA Meathead, hung back with the two humans.  He likes to walk right behind me.  He didn't get much exposure to the outdoors as a pup and I think this whole nature business weirds him out a bit!


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

indiaink said:


> Mini dog wearing her MINI collar and cruising in her matching MINI car...



So cute!

I'm planning to get the new 4 door Mini.


----------



## grietje

The wind was down and it was sunny so I went on a fabulous run!  Up the ridge, in the dunes, out to the beach, along the beach for almost 1.5 miles (low tide so great stiff sand), back in the dunes (but this time on a road) and along the harbor back home.  

And I did all this because I was making blackberry coffee cake.  So now I'm on the deck having just finishing a big ol' slab of cake and a big mug of coffee.  Life is pretty good!


----------



## indiaink

grietje said:


> The wind was down and it was sunny so I went on a fabulous run!  Up the ridge, in the dunes, out to the beach, along the beach for almost 1.5 miles (low tide so great stiff sand), back in the dunes (but this time on a road) and along the harbor back home.
> 
> And I did all this because I was making blackberry coffee cake.  So now I'm on the deck having just finishing a big ol' slab of cake and a big mug of coffee.  Life is pretty good!


Sigh.  Well, I had four macadamia nut white chocolate chip cookies and walked the dog, so.

And life is STILL pretty good.

There's a man who has started running the neighborhood with his black lab attached to a waist leash.  I truly love to see them run by.  The lab has a sort of 'horse trot', long legged and swift.  Human running along behind.  A joy to behold.  One of the few things Zoey doesn't bark or mumble at as they pass*.

ETA:  *Unlike the kid on the unicycle, who has just started that activity.  Zoey's bark is one of "WTF???!?!"


----------



## LOUKPEACH

indiaink said:


> Mini dog wearing her MINI collar and cruising in her matching MINI car...


Love this shot


----------



## indiaink

Sunday night Zoey pic:  Tiny Wolf guarding the door!


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

Saw an eBay listing of a new, never used medium Safari Patchwork Ricamato Veneta from a local seller at a relatively reasonable price for a Medium. I have seen a number of Large and Maxi but not a Medium so I knew I had to check it out. 

The seller is a decent-looking man with a baby in a fancy baby stroller. He said he bought the bag for his then gf but she thought it's too big and it's been sitting in the closet. Now they have broken up and his wife doesn't like BV at all so he's selling it.  As he pulled it out from a huge paper bag, I realized it's actually a Maxi!!  I did tell him it's a Maxi but he's willing to let it go at our agreed cash price.  He said his wife just  wanted him to get rid of it. 

I LOVE the Medium and I can handle the Large.  The regular solid color Nappa Maxi looks huge on me but this one looks pretty nice on me. The pattern makes it look less like a huge cloth on my side I guess. 

Please join me to welcome my pre-owned but never used Safari Patchwork Ricamato Maxi Veneta [emoji322][emoji323][emoji322][emoji323]


----------



## indiaink

BV_LC_poodle said:


> ...Please join me to welcome my pre-owned but never used Safari Patchwork Ricamato Maxi Veneta [emoji322][emoji323][emoji322][emoji323]
> View attachment 3000317
> View attachment 3000318


Those are the best kinds of finds, yes?  Congratulations!  I had a small cosmetic case in this treatment once - seller at that time didn't know what they had, either - I didn't like the feel of it, so ended up rehoming it. Advertised properly, of course.


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

indiaink said:


> Those are the best kinds of finds, yes?  Congratulations!  I had a small cosmetic case in this treatment once - seller at that time didn't know what they had, either - I didn't like the feel of it, so ended up rehoming it. Advertised properly, of course.




I almost did my happy dance in the coffee shop [emoji178]

I like the feeling of it - the pebbled leather feeling. I guess it's time for me to consider letting go one of my cervo hobos. I can't justify keeping so many big bags around.


----------



## travelluver

BV_LC_poodle said:


> Saw an eBay listing of a new, never used medium Safari Patchwork Ricamato Veneta from a local seller at a relatively reasonable price for a Medium. I have seen a number of Large and Maxi but not a Medium so I knew I had to check it out.
> 
> The seller is a decent-looking man with a baby in a fancy baby stroller. He said he bought the bag for his then gf but she thought it's too big and it's been sitting in the closet. Now they have broken up and his wife doesn't like BV at all so he's selling it.  As he pulled it out from a huge paper bag, I realized it's actually a Maxi!!  I did tell him it's a Maxi but he's willing to let it go at our agreed cash price.  He said his wife just  wanted him to get rid of it.
> 
> I LOVE the Medium and I can handle the Large.  The regular solid color Nappa Maxi looks huge on me but this one looks pretty nice on me. The pattern makes it look less like a huge cloth on my side I guess.
> 
> 
> 
> Please join me to welcome my pre-owned but never used Safari Patchwork Ricamato Maxi Veneta [emoji322][emoji323][emoji322][emoji323]
> View attachment 3000317
> View attachment 3000318



Congrats!  I just recently bought this same bag from Fashionphile and just love it- so unusual and gorgeous!  Enjoy!!


----------



## indiaink

BV_LC_poodle said:


> I almost did my happy dance in the coffee shop [emoji178]
> 
> I like the feeling of it - the pebbled leather feeling. I guess it's time for me to consider letting go one of my cervo hobos. I can't justify keeping so many big bags around.


Here is the matching cosmetic case - again, seller doesn't know what she has:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Bottega-Veneta-Metallic-Suede-Cosmetic-Bag-Travel-Case-Make-Up-Pouch-Clutch-/351398597089?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item51d0fd11e1


----------



## LLANeedle

You scored a winner.  I have it in large....I'm not even sure it came in medium, only large and maxi.   Not too worry that it will become bigger or sloppy......mine has kept its shape.....even the handle remains unstretched.  I think someone suggested the reason for this was the outside stitching helps to keep the shape intact.  It's an easy neutral to carry despite the patterning......enjoy!


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

travelluver said:


> Congrats!  I just recently bought this same bag from Fashionphile and just love it- so unusual and gorgeous!  Enjoy!!




Maxi too? 

Congrats on your new bag too, Bag twin [emoji5]&#65039;


----------



## travelluver

BV_LC_poodle said:


> Maxi too?
> 
> Congrats on your new bag too, Bag twin [emoji5]&#65039;



I would think so but didn't know they made this in more than one size- I've been told it was a limited edition piece - mine is 19 inches in length, and 12 inches in height with a 3 inch drop.
I haven't taken her out yet but plan to do some traveling with her this summer.


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

indiaink said:


> Here is the matching cosmetic case - again, seller doesn't know what she has:
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Bottega-Ven...089?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item51d0fd11e1




OMG OMG OMG

Tempted!!!

So it's indianink approved? [emoji6]


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

travelluver said:


> I would think so but didn't know they made this in more than one size- I've been told it was a limited edition piece - mine is 19 inches in length, and 12 inches in height with a 3 inch drop.
> 
> I haven't taken her out yet but plan to do some traveling with her this summer.




I'm not sure if I would call it "Limited Edition". It is a season special. It is relatively rare but probably not an official LE bag. Others please correct me if I'm wrong. 

It doesn't matter to me though because I love it and I'm sure you would enjoy it too [emoji7]


----------



## indiaink

travelluver said:


> I would think so but didn't know they made this in more than one size- I've been told it was a limited edition piece - mine is 19 inches in length, and 12 inches in height with a 3 inch drop.
> I haven't taken her out yet but plan to do some traveling with her this summer.





BV_LC_poodle said:


> I'm not sure if I would call it "Limited Edition". It is a season special. It is relatively rare but probably not an official LE bag. Others please correct me if I'm wrong.
> 
> It doesn't matter to me though because I love it and I'm sure you would enjoy it too [emoji7]



BV is right - it was a special 'seasonal' edition from the Cruise 2011 season:
http://forum.purseblog.com/showpost.php?p=24623699&postcount=2


----------



## travelluver

indiaink said:


> BV is right - it was a special 'seasonal' edition from the Cruise 2011 season:
> http://forum.purseblog.com/showpost.php?p=24623699&postcount=2



Thanks!  I think I was just going by the description that was posted by Fashionphile-thanks for the seasonal link- very interesting!


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

travelluver said:


> Thanks!  I think I was just going by the description that was posted by Fashionphile-thanks for the seasonal link- very interesting!




Sure! They should know better though. 

Hey, don't forget to post an action shot of your new bag when you take her out for a spin [emoji5]&#65039;


----------



## Love Of My Life

Enjoy your bag..


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

Just got a Baltic pleated Veneta authenticated and it got snatched right under my nose [emoji37][emoji24] 

The listing is not supposed to end in another 9 days. Why would the seller just take $600 for it and end the listing?


----------



## indiaink

BV_LC_poodle said:


> Just got a Baltic pleated Veneta authenticated and it got snatched right under my nose [emoji37][emoji24]
> 
> The listing is not supposed to end in another 9 days. Why would the seller just take $600 for it and end the listing?


Because.


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

[emoji36][emoji36]


----------



## indiaink

BV_LC_poodle said:


> [emoji36][emoji36]


Ohcomeon.  There will be another one.  I can't tell you how many times I've seen that ivory Pekary Cervo Hobo, for instance.   And there were only 8 of them made for the US market...

What I *really* want is the Duchesse Cervo Hobo.  Had one for about 5 minutes once.


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

indiaink said:


> Ohcomeon.  There will be another one.  I can't tell you how many times I've seen that ivory Pekary Cervo Hobo, for instance.   And there were only 8 of the made for the US market...
> 
> What I *really* want is the Duchesse Cervo Hobo.  Had one for about 5 minutes once.




It's not meant to be, I guess.


----------



## indiaink

"Tail" as art...


----------



## jburgh

BV_LC_poodle said:


> It's not meant to be, I guess.



Maybe not that one, but another will come along...they always do.


----------



## krawford

indiaink said:


> "Tail" as art...


 Ha!!!


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

jburgh said:


> Maybe not that one, but another will come along...they always do.




I know! I'll just wait patiently for MY medium pleated~


----------



## Mousse

We spotted this very unusual dog this morning in Mountain View. Check out those blue eyes.


----------



## indiaink

Mousse said:


> We spotted this very unusual dog this morning in Mountain View. Check out those blue eyes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3006444


Wowza.  I've seen dogs with one light eye, but never both. Very unique!


----------



## indiaink

So what's everybody's plans for this long weekend?

I finally got the a-frame dog agility thing complete and up this evening; invited Zoey's friend Emma over to try it out, and the both love it. I'll have pics ready tomorrow.

Finally got an old oak coat rack I'd bought last year sanded down (removed all the gucky varnish that had been applied over the years) and Mark has put first coat of poly on it.

Monday afternoon we're going to a friend's place for filet mignon.  Hey, I wanted burgers, but you can't argue if somebody wants filet mignon...

Hope everybody's enjoying their holiday time!


----------



## indiaink

The a-frame isn't 'regulation', more just for fun. Some of you may remember the jumps I made for Zoey, and I have a 'hoop' that she jumps through.  So, there's a little 'agility' ring set up in the back yard for summer fun!

In this photo from yesterday afternoon, the frame isn't up too high, as she'd never been on one, so I wanted to make it easy for her.


----------



## grietje

We are at Bodega Bay.  My sister in law visited yesterday and we started off with an early hike with my Harry and Lesley and her two dogs.  We picked up my neighbor's 7 month old lab pup and the humans and dogs went for a great hike up and along the ridge.  After that we spent all day outside enjoying our new hot tub and big deck out back  (Yay!) 

We walked to the farners market this morning with neighbors Jeff and Marie and their magnificent dog Ed.  A huge happy dog who loves everything and everyone.  Got some goodies and are enjoying a lazy afternoon.


----------



## septembersiren

well Memorial Day is the kick off to the summer season in the seaside town I live in 
I am hibernating until Tuesday when most of the people go home
In NJ they passed a law that says all cars have to stop for Pedestrians in the *crosswalks*
so without understanding this law, people are just walking out into traffic with kids pets etc
They are not in the crosswalk, they are walking against the lights 
rather than get rear ended from haivng to stop short because of inconsiderate tourists 
I am staying home. 
Yesterday my GF was rear ended because she had to stop for people that walked out to cross the street against the light .
It is a bad law
So I am going to stay home, take Wicky out into the back yard and watch her chase bugs, real and imaginary. 
Last week she was pouncing on something and not watching where she was going and she crashed into a tree 
she didn't get hurt but she looked at me and ran over as if to say "mommy mommy I got hurt"
I told her she was ok and she went back to play. 
My furry toddler. :doggie:
*Have a good holiday everyone *


----------



## Mousse

DH and I went wine tasting today in Livermore Valley. It's only 45 minutes from home and so much more down to earth than Napa. We stopped for lunch at Posada. We especially enjoyed the chicken al pastore soft tacos.
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 Tomorrow is a day of relaxation. I'm having a mani pedi spa afternoon. DH is going on a bike ride with the guys.


----------



## jburgh

Mousse said:


> DH and I went wine tasting today in Livermore Valley. It's only 45 minutes from home and so much more down to earth than Napa. We stopped for lunch at Posada. We especially enjoyed the chicken al pastore soft tacos.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3007597
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tomorrow is a day of relaxation. I'm having a mani pedi spa afternoon. DH is going on a bike ride with the guys.



Did you go to McGrail? I love that place.

Hey - there is a Lucchese sale in Rue La La now, they have about 80 different styles.


----------



## jburgh

septembersiren said:


> well Memorial Day is the kick off to the summer season in the seaside town I live in
> I am hibernating until Tuesday when most of the people go home
> In NJ they passed a law that says all cars have to stop for Pedestrians in the *crosswalks*
> so without understanding this law, people are just walking out into traffic with kids pets etc
> They are not in the crosswalk, they are walking against the lights
> rather than get rear ended from haivng to stop short because of inconsiderate tourists
> I am staying home.
> Yesterday my GF was rear ended because she had to stop for people that walked out to cross the street against the light .
> It is a bad law



We have this law here, too. People just stroll across the street wherever and whenever they want.  You have to always be on your guard.  Bicyclists are suppose to obey traffic laws, but they also can become pedestrians whenever they feel like it, so you may be 50 feet from a crosswalk and suddenly a bicycle darts across in the crosswalk. Combined with the fact that only 20% of the drivers use their turn signals, make this city a very scary place to drive.  The Wild Wild West is a perfect descriptor.


----------



## indiaink

septembersiren said:


> In NJ they passed a law that says all cars have to stop for Pedestrians in the *crosswalks*





jburgh said:


> We have this law here, too. People just stroll across the street wherever and whenever they want.



We have this law, as well.  But our crosswalks are very clearly marked; even then, people stand hesitantly at the edge of them, and even when you stop, they seem afraid to walk.  It's very irritating*.



*In other words, up here in the wild north, we'll run your *** down if you aren't in the crosswalk. Even then it's risky business**

**And it's really not funny, I suppose - we have problems with people PASSING the motorist who has stopped for the pedestrian, and then BAM, the poor human gets run over by the idiot passing. That's the kind of nutjobs we have up here.


----------



## grietje

I call this "one dining chair, two needy dogs."

I just finished lunch and Harry and Lesley both decided they needed a snuggle.


----------



## indiaink

grietje said:


> I call this "one dining chair, two needy dogs."
> 
> I just finished lunch and Harry and Lesley both decided they needed a snuggle.


Harry's looking at the photographer like "get on over here, there's room for one more!"

LOVE this photo!


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

jburgh said:


> We have this law here, too. People just stroll across the street wherever and whenever they want.  You have to always be on your guard.  Bicyclists are suppose to obey traffic laws, but they also can become pedestrians whenever they feel like it, so you may be 50 feet from a crosswalk and suddenly a bicycle darts across in the crosswalk. Combined with the fact that only 20% of the drivers use their turn signals, make this city a very scary place to drive.  The Wild Wild West is a perfect descriptor.




Here in San Francisco too - cyclists become pedestrians whenever they feel like it and speed on the sidewalk and when they want they demand cars to share the road. They don't stay in bike lanes and yet there's a law requiring cars to be at least 3 feet away from them. They don't stop at stop signs and rarely stop at the red light. Cyclists have ran over (and sometimes killed) quite a few pedestrians who were following the light at crosswalks. 

I really hate it when cyclists (especially those young and "pro" ones) ride on sidewalks in high speed. One time one of them got tripped over by a retractable leash (on the sidewalk). The cyclist got so mad and tossed that little dog out to the traffic!  The dog owner is still suffering from PTSD and I haven't seen her walking by our neighborhood dog park since then.


----------



## Mousse

jburgh said:


> Did you go to McGrail? I love that place.
> 
> 
> 
> Hey - there is a Lucchese sale in Rue La La now, they have about 80 different styles.




We didn't go to McGrail. But, we really enjoyed Darci Kent. They customized a tasting for us. Thanks for the Rue La La tip. None of the Luccheses called out to me.


----------



## septembersiren

I don't understand why the driver is always at fault in these instances. If someone is clearly not crossing where they are supposed to be crossing it should be their fault 







indiaink said:


> We have this law, as well.  But our crosswalks are very clearly marked; even then, people stand hesitantly at the edge of them, and even when you stop, they seem afraid to walk.  It's very irritating*.
> 
> 
> 
> *In other words, up here in the wild north, we'll run your *** down if you aren't in the crosswalk. Even then it's risky business**
> 
> **And it's really not funny, I suppose - we have problems with people PASSING the motorist who has stopped for the pedestrian, and then BAM, the poor human gets run over by the idiot passing. That's the kind of nutjobs we have up here.


----------



## racheldiane

HI!

I am new to BV and I am trying to decide between two different styles.  I would love your thoughts on each of them! 

Here are the links:

www.ebay.com/itm/331550409715
www.fashionphile.com/bottega-veneta-cervo-intrecciato-shoulder-bag-nero-black-80347

Thanks so much!!


----------



## grietje

racheldiane said:


> HI!
> 
> I am new to BV and I am trying to decide between two different styles.  I would love your thoughts on each of them!
> 
> Here are the links:
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/331550409715
> http://www.fashionphile.com/bottega-veneta-cervo-intrecciato-shoulder-bag-nero-black-80347
> 
> Thanks so much!!


 
Responded in your separate thread.  Do try to only post a question once : )


----------



## jmcadon

indiaink said:


> Harry's looking at the photographer like "get on over here, there's room for one more!"
> 
> LOVE this photo!



Oh, I love them!!!


----------



## jmcadon

Mousse said:


> DH and I went wine tasting today in Livermore Valley. It's only 45 minutes from home and so much more down to earth than Napa. We stopped for lunch at Posada. We especially enjoyed the chicken al pastore soft tacos.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3007597
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tomorrow is a day of relaxation. I'm having a mani pedi spa afternoon. DH is going on a bike ride with the guys.


Oh, yum!  I agree, Livermore has some great wineries and not all that crazy traffic that Napa has.  We are going in a few weeks with our car club


----------



## jburgh

grietje said:


> I call this "one dining chair, two needy dogs."
> 
> I just finished lunch and Harry and Lesley both decided they needed a snuggle.



Harry and Leslie think they are lap dogs.  On that note, enjoy...
http://www.boredpanda.com/big-dogs-bigger-than-they-think/


----------



## Mousse

jburgh said:


> On that note, enjoy...
> 
> http://www.boredpanda.com/big-dogs-bigger-than-they-think/



Wow, those doggies really are big dogs. I thought our Ridgeback who weighed in at about 100# as a lap dog was big....


----------



## grietje

Whoa!  BV online has sale bags!


----------



## grietje

grietje said:


> Whoa!  BV online has sale bags!



Well not today.  I swear it was there last night!


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

I saw it too.


----------



## cabochon

grietje said:


> Well not today.  I swear it was there last night!


 
It was there..more like a surprise  flash sale.  A few items quickly sold out, then remaining items went right back up to regular prices. Very odd.


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

I can cross out one of my wish-list item.  

I listed my Quetsche Campana and it's sold in less than 12 hours and within the same day I found my Quetsche Cervo Baseball Hobo from a local, fellow tPFer~  

Happy Friday, everyone~


----------



## Mousse

BV_LC_poodle said:


> I can cross out one of my wish-list item.
> 
> I listed my Quetsche Campana and it's sold in less than 12 hours and within the same day I found my Quetsche Cervo Baseball Hobo from a local, fellow tPFer~
> 
> Happy Friday, everyone~




You will love the hobo!


----------



## CoastalCouture

I'm so glad I came to read here at the chat thread. Northern California is well represented. We went down to Carmel for the long weekend and stayed at our favorite dog friendly B&B. I popped in to BV down there but, resisted the goodies saving myself for the sales closer to home.


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

CoastalCouture said:


> I'm so glad I came to read here at the chat thread. Northern California is well represented. We went down to Carmel for the long weekend and stayed at our favorite dog friendly B&B. I popped in to BV down there but, resisted the goodies saving myself for the sales closer to home.




Which dog friendly b&b in Carmel? We usually go to the Lamplighter Inn.


----------



## CoastalCouture

We stayed at the Happy Landing Inn. It's on Monte Verde, between 5th and 6th. Breakfast brought to you in your room, along with treats for your doggie. My guy is fond of the Dutch door which allows him to check out the goings on whenever he hears anything out there. If you go, tell them Buster sent you.


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

CoastalCouture said:


> We stayed at the Happy Landing Inn. It's on Monte Verde, between 5th and 6th. Breakfast brought to you in your room, along with treats for your doggie. My guy is fond of the Dutch door which allows him to check out the goings on whenever he hears anything out there. If you go, tell them Buster sent you.



Thank you.  We walked by it every time we were there.  It's beautiful.  We will stay there next time we go to Carmel, the favorite vacation spot of ours


----------



## indiaink

Hanging with my girl at the park today.


----------



## septembersiren

Ladies 
this is a well trained dog and a great dancing partner 

http://www.metaspoon.com/eurasia-dog-show-dancing-freestyle/?fb


----------



## Longchamp

septembersiren said:


> Ladies
> this is a well trained dog and a great dancing partner
> 
> http://www.metaspoon.com/eurasia-dog-show-dancing-freestyle/?fb



Wow. That took a lot of practice reading hand signals. Well groomed beautiful dog.


----------



## septembersiren

she does have a treat in her hand 
she has her hand cupped so you can barely see it 
but even with the treat, that dog is amazing





Longchamp said:


> Wow. That took a lot of practice reading hand signals. Well groomed beautiful dog.


----------



## indiaink

Warning, long post.  Sheryl Sandberg on the end of her 30 day mourning (known as Sheloshim) for her husband Dave Goldberg:

"Today is the end of sheloshim for my beloved husbandthe first thirty days. Judaism calls for a period of intense mourning known as shiva that lasts seven days after a loved one is buried. After shiva, most normal activities can be resumed, but it is the end of sheloshim that marks the completion of religious mourning for a spouse.

A childhood friend of mine who is now a rabbi recently told me that the most powerful one-line prayer he has ever read is: Let me not die while I am still alive. I would have never understood that prayer before losing Dave. Now I do.

I think when tragedy occurs, it presents a choice. You can give in to the void, the emptiness that fills your heart, your lungs, constricts your ability to think or even breathe. Or you can try to find meaning. These past thirty days, I have spent many of my moments lost in that void. And I know that many future moments will be consumed by the vast emptiness as well.

But when I can, I want to choose life and meaning.

And this is why I am writing: to mark the end of sheloshim and to give back some of what others have given to me. While the experience of grief is profoundly personal, the bravery of those who have shared their own experiences has helped pull me through. Some who opened their hearts were my closest friends. Others were total strangers who have shared wisdom and advice publicly. So I am sharing what I have learned in the hope that it helps someone else. In the hope that there can be some meaning from this tragedy.

I have lived thirty years in these thirty days. I am thirty years sadder. I feel like I am thirty years wiser.

I have gained a more profound understanding of what it is to be a mother, both through the depth of the agony I feel when my children scream and cry and from the connection my mother has to my pain. She has tried to fill the empty space in my bed, holding me each night until I cry myself to sleep. She has fought to hold back her own tears to make room for mine. She has explained to me that the anguish I am feeling is both my own and my childrens, and I understood that she was right as I saw the pain in her own eyes.

I have learned that I never really knew what to say to others in need. I think I got this all wrong before; I tried to assure people that it would be okay, thinking that hope was the most comforting thing I could offer. A friend of mine with late-stage cancer told me that the worst thing people could say to him was It is going to be okay. That voice in his head would scream, How do you know it is going to be okay? Do you not understand that I might die? I learned this past month what he was trying to teach me. Real empathy is sometimes not insisting that it will be okay but acknowledging that it is not. When people say to me, You and your children will find happiness again, my heart tells me, Yes, I believe that, but I know I will never feel pure joy again. Those who have said, You will find a new normal, but it will never be as good comfort me more because they know and speak the truth. Even a simple How are you?almost always asked with the best of intentionsis better replaced with How are you today? When I am asked How are you? I stop myself from shouting, My husband died a month ago, how do you think I am? When I hear How are you today? I realize the person knows that the best I can do right now is to get through each day.

I have learned some practical stuff that matters. Although we now know that Dave died immediately, I didnt know that in the ambulance. The trip to the hospital was unbearably slow. I still hate every car that did not move to the side, every person who cared more about arriving at their destination a few minutes earlier than making room for us to pass. I have noticed this while driving in many countries and cities. Lets all move out of the way. Someones parent or partner or child might depend on it.

I have learned how ephemeral everything can feeland maybe everything is. That whatever rug you are standing on can be pulled right out from under you with absolutely no warning. In the last thirty days, I have heard from too many women who lost a spouse and then had multiple rugs pulled out from under them. Some lack support networks and struggle alone as they face emotional distress and financial insecurity. It seems so wrong to me that we abandon these women and their families when they are in greatest need.

I have learned to ask for helpand I have learned how much help I need. Until now, I have been the older sister, the COO, the doer and the planner. I did not plan this, and when it happened, I was not capable of doing much of anything. Those closest to me took over. They planned. They arranged. They told me where to sit and reminded me to eat. They are still doing so much to support me and my children.

I have learned that resilience can be learned. Adam M. Grant taught me that three things are critical to resilience and that I can work on all three. Personalizationrealizing it is not my fault. He told me to ban the word sorry. To tell myself over and over, This is not my fault. Permanenceremembering that I wont feel like this forever. This will get better. Pervasivenessthis does not have to affect every area of my life; the ability to compartmentalize is healthy.

For me, starting the transition back to work has been a savior, a chance to feel useful and connected. But I quickly discovered that even those connections had changed. Many of my co-workers had a look of fear in their eyes as I approached. I knew whythey wanted to help but werent sure how. Should I mention it? Should I not mention it? If I mention it, what the hell do I say? I realized that to restore that closeness with my colleagues that has always been so important to me, I needed to let them in. And that meant being more open and vulnerable than I ever wanted to be. I told those I work with most closely that they could ask me their honest questions and I would answer. I also said it was okay for them to talk about how they felt. One colleague admitted shed been driving by my house frequently, not sure if she should come in. Another said he was paralyzed when I was around, worried he might say the wrong thing. Speaking openly replaced the fear of doing and saying the wrong thing. One of my favorite cartoons of all time has an elephant in a room answering the phone, saying, Its the elephant. Once I addressed the elephant, we were able to kick him out of the room.

At the same time, there are moments when I cant let people in. I went to Portfolio Night at school where kids show their parents around the classroom to look at their work hung on the walls. So many of the parentsall of whom have been so kindtried to make eye contact or say something they thought would be comforting. I looked down the entire time so no one could catch my eye for fear of breaking down. I hope they understood.

I have learned gratitude. Real gratitude for the things I took for granted beforelike life. As heartbroken as I am, I look at my children each day and rejoice that they are alive. I appreciate every smile, every hug. I no longer take each day for granted. When a friend told me that he hates birthdays and so he was not celebrating his, I looked at him and said through tears, Celebrate your birthday, goddammit. You are lucky to have each one. My next birthday will be depressing as hell, but I am determined to celebrate it in my heart more than I have ever celebrated a birthday before.

I am truly grateful to the many who have offered their sympathy. A colleague told me that his wife, whom I have never met, decided to show her support by going back to school to get her degreesomething she had been putting off for years. Yes! When the circumstances allow, I believe as much as ever in leaning in. And so many menfrom those I know well to those I will likely never knoware honoring Daves life by spending more time with their families.

I cant even express the gratitude I feel to my family and friends who have done so much and reassured me that they will continue to be there. In the brutal moments when I am overtaken by the void, when the months and years stretch out in front of me endless and empty, only their faces pull me out of the isolation and fear. My appreciation for them knows no bounds.

I was talking to one of these friends about a father-child activity that Dave is not here to do. We came up with a plan to fill in for Dave. I cried to him, But I want Dave. I want option A. He put his arm around me and said, Option A is not available. So lets just kick the **** out of option B.

Dave, to honor your memory and raise your children as they deserve to be raised, I promise to do all I can to kick the **** out of option B. And even though sheloshim has ended, I still mourn for option A. I will always mourn for option A. As Bono sang, There is no end to grief . . . and there is no end to love. I love you, Dave."


----------



## ayumiken

diane278 said:


> I'm not up on the latest shopping, but I just ran across these photos of the new Tomas Maier shop on Madison Ave and thought I'd post them. Has anyone seen any of "his" bags irl?


Amazing store.... i would like to visit here


----------



## diane278

Have any of you pillow bag bag fans noticed that the small pillow had another price increase? My first two were $1350. (last spring) and the one I bought last month was $1450. I was just on the BV site and they are now $1550. I still think they are a very reasonable price as compared to other BV styles, but it seems odd to me that they are inching their way up like this. I understand a once-a-year increase, and I may not have paid attention to the timing, but I checked the cervo and it seems to be that it is still the same price. (I generally don't look at the other styles as I don't buy them, so I don't know their prices for previous collections in order to compare....) Or am I going through another stage of cognitive decline???


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

I noticed the price increase too.


----------



## Mousse

After a long day of local customer visits I pulled into my driveway and was greeted by this gorgeous delight in my front yard flower bed. The blossoms of this daylily measure 8" across this year. 5 flowers opened today.


----------



## indiaink

Mousse said:


> After a long day of local customer visits I pulled into my driveway and was greeted by this gorgeous delight in my front yard flower bed. The blossoms of this daylily measure 8" across this year. 5 flowers opened today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3026533
> View attachment 3026534



Absolutely gorgeous!  Wow!


----------



## indiaink

We've got a giant peony bush in the back yard; it seems to get bigger every year. The blooms are spectacular!


----------



## septembersiren

beautiful 

does your peony have ants 
I remember the neighbor next door had one when I was child and it was crawling with anuts 
someone told me the ants help the bloom open


----------



## indiaink

septembersiren said:


> beautiful
> 
> does your peony have ants
> I remember the neighbor next door had one when I was child and it was crawling with ants
> someone told me the ants help the bloom open


There are ants on/around the unopened blooms, but I don't seem them after the flowers come out.

Seems ants and peony bushes go together.


----------



## septembersiren

I was told the ants help the buds open 
I don't know how they do that 
unless the eat the outer leaves and help the flower open that way 




indiaink said:


> There are ants on/around the unopened blooms, but I don't seem them after the flowers come out.
> 
> Seems ants and peony bushes go together.


----------



## jburgh

We have a new Reference thread dedicated to the now iconic Cervo Hobo.  I moved a bunch of posts in there from the more generic hobo thread.

http://forum.purseblog.com/bottega-...hobo-pics-only-please-no-chatting-910212.html

Now, please grow it.  We need lots of pictures.  There are no woven versions.  The photos can be from department stores, but please quote the source and no hot-linking.  You must attach the photo to your post.

Thanks for the request folks...I aim to please.


----------



## jburgh

indiaink said:


> We've got a giant peony bush in the back yard; it seems to get bigger every year. The blooms are spectacular!



Beautiful, it just glows.  I am a big fan of Peonies.  I have one called Blaze and it was nearly a true red.  Thanks for the pretty photo.


----------



## jburgh

Mousse said:


> After a long day of local customer visits I pulled into my driveway and was greeted by this gorgeous delight in my front yard flower bed. The blossoms of this daylily measure 8" across this year. 5 flowers opened today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3026533
> View attachment 3026534



Holy Hannah!  How gorgeous is that!

Sorry to post so much in a row, by someone has been keeping me busy....photos in a few days.


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

This is too cute not to share. 

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=Eb1tO_B74xE


----------



## indiaink

This is too heartrendingly beautiful not to share - this video won awards and is just so .... so beautiful, and touching.  Please watch...  This is like a mini-documentary about a man and his dog, I can't believe how great it is.

Photographer's Tribute to His Dog


----------



## zooba

jburgh said:


> Holy Hannah!  How gorgeous is that!
> 
> Sorry to post so much in a row, by someone has been keeping me busy....photos in a few days.



Yay I hope I know why you have been busy!!!

Taking family to Northern  Ireland and have almost no plans. Best kind of vacation ever.


----------



## diane278

I saw this on the Saks site. It's available for pre-order. The description doesn't specify that its a metallic but it sure looks like it to me. My doubt arises from the fact that they have it priced at $2600. and I thought the metallics cost more than the regular colors.....


----------



## jburgh

Here is what is taking so much time these days...Esther!
I cannot get over how much she looks like Albert did.  They do share some relatives in common, but pretty far back.


----------



## jburgh

Here is Bella for comparison! She is applying her perfume...Eau De Dead Worm


----------



## jburgh

BV_LC_poodle said:


> This is too cute not to share.
> 
> https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=Eb1tO_B74xE



Just one look and you know why their behinds have earned the name "bunny butts."


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

jburgh said:


> Just one look and you know why their behinds have earned the name "bunny butts."




My friend has 4 of those cute bunny butts so I know how cute they can be [emoji7]


----------



## indiaink

jburgh said:


> Here is what is taking so much time these days...Esther!
> I cannot get over how much she looks like Albert did.  They do share some relatives in common, but pretty far back.





jburgh said:


> Here is Bella for comparison! She is applying her perfume...Eau De Dead Worm


Love Esther, she's so elegant  Bella, well, Bella is .... bella! 

We might have the opportunity to foster what's being called a Corgi/Cattle Dog mix - I think they are making that up, 'cause they say she only weighs 12 pounds.  What do you guys think, looking at this photo? I think, given the size, more like Chihuahua and something else ...


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

I think she does have corgi in her.


----------



## indiaink

Here's another shot...


----------



## jburgh

indiaink said:


> Love Esther, she's so elegant  Bella, well, Bella is .... bella!
> 
> We might have the opportunity to foster what's being called a Corgi/Cattle Dog mix - I think they are making that up, 'cause they say she only weighs 12 pounds.  What do you guys think, looking at this photo? I think, given the size, more like Chihuahua and something else ...



I think Bindi definitely has some Corgi in her, from looking at her feet and ear set.  I don't think there is any cattle dog there.  I've seen Corgihuahuas and she doesn't look like that either. She might be Corgi-Pappillion depending on the coat inheritance, or even Corgi-Russell.  Is she an adult?


----------



## indiaink

jburgh said:


> I think Bindi definitely has some Corgi in her, from looking at her feet and ear set.  I don't think there is any cattle dog there.  I've seen Corgihuahuas and she doesn't look like that either. She might be Corgi-Pappillion depending on the coat inheritance, or even Corgi-Russell.  Is she an adult?


They say she's 5 years old.


----------



## LLANeedle

Jburgh......congratulations on your new addition.....she's adorable.


----------



## BookerMoose

Oh my - I haven't checked in for a bit and missed Esther's arrival!  Congrats *jburgh*!!!  She is a beauty - hope she is getting along with Bella.


----------



## JJJcam

Hi
I see someone has a new baby and it's not a BV bag! ,)

Congratulations! *jburgh* what a cutie!!!


----------



## grietje

jburgh said:


> Here is what is taking so much time these days...Esther!


 
What a lovely face!  How old is little Esther?  How is Bella adjusting to a sister?

I would be on the ground rolling around (not necessarily to apply eau de dead worm) with those two.  Too two (hee hee) cute!


----------



## jburgh

indiaink said:


> They say she's 5 years old.



Are you going to foster Bindi?  The more I look at those photos, the more I think she is a small Corgi-Jack Russell.  But knowing you, you will foster, fall in love, keep her, then do a DNA test....oh, and Zoey will love her too.


----------



## jburgh

Thanks for the kind words about Esther.  She is 3.5 YO.  She and Bella are doing fine.  There is no co-play but no scraps either.  Esther is very submissive, and an attention hog.  Or as my friend says, chief suck-up.  She is a little scared of noises, and we are working through that.  She came from a very quiet rural area.  Hopefully her coat will grow back in...she went through a major shedding recently.  Bella just sheds all the time.


----------



## grietje

indiaink said:


> We might have the opportunity to foster what's being called a Corgi/Cattle Dog mix ...


 
She's very cute.  I couldn't be helpful on the breed breakdown but corgi and something looks right to me.  Or perhaps wire haired dachshund.

How strong is Zoey's prey drive? My only concern with a wee thing like this is that Zoey would think it was a squirrel and attack.  Zoey's played mostly with bigger dogs, right?


----------



## indiaink

grietje said:


> She's very cute.  I couldn't be helpful on the breed breakdown but corgi and something looks right to me.  Or perhaps wire haired dachshund.
> 
> How strong is Zoey's prey drive? My only concern with a wee thing like this is that Zoey would think it was a squirrel and attack.  Zoey's played mostly with bigger dogs, right?




Zoey's second BFF was/is a smaller dog, a 'doodle', it's called.

And she just recently tore up the house playing with a Corgi, upstairs and downstairs, all the loose rugs were moved.  And then they both chased the cat up two flights of stairs.  That was at the Corgi's house, not ours.

Still, that is a little tiny thing, for sure.

I've learned that Zoey doesn't care for playing with dogs larger than she is, and will hide behind my or Mark's legs if such an opportunity is offered whilst we're out walking.

I'm wavering back and forth on this - which probably means 'no'.  I think Mark would prefer that.


----------



## Mousse

jburgh said:


> Here is what is taking so much time these days...Esther!
> 
> I cannot get over how much she looks like Albert did.  They do share some relatives in common, but pretty far back.




Congrats on becoming a dog mom again. Esther is so cute and will bring you joy! Check your snail mail early next week. During my last trip to Dallas in May I found a little surprise for you. Telepathy must have taken control and let me know something was up with you on the Corgi front. LUV.


----------



## jburgh

indiaink said:


> Zoey's second BFF was/is a smaller dog, a 'doodle', it's called.
> 
> And she just recently tore up the house playing with a Corgi, upstairs and downstairs, all the loose rugs were moved.  And then they both chased the cat up two flights of stairs.  That was at the Corgi's house, not ours.
> 
> Still, that is a little tiny thing, for sure.
> 
> I've learned that Zoey doesn't care for playing with dogs larger than she is, and will hide behind my or Mark's legs if such an opportunity is offered whilst we're out walking.
> 
> I'm wavering back and forth on this - which probably means 'no'.  I think Mark would prefer that.



Seriously...I tease you, but if you are not ready and willing on all fronts, getting another dog, even to foster is not a good idea.


----------



## jburgh

Mousse said:


> Congrats on becoming a dog mom again. Esther is so cute and will bring you joy! Check your snail mail early next week. During my last trip to Dallas in May I found a little surprise for you. Telepathy must have taken control and let me know something was up with you on the Corgi front. LUV.



Thanks!  Esther just licked Bella's ears and that is a real breakthrough on the relationship.


----------



## indiaink

jburgh said:


> Seriously...I tease you, but if you are not ready and willing on all fronts, getting another dog, even to foster is not a good idea.


I know it, dear one.  And you are right - we'd fall in love, get that DNA done, and be amazed to find something like Great Dane. LOL.


----------



## GoStanford

Not sure if chat thread is the right place for me to ask a question - is there a dedicated sticky or thread for packing lists?  I am a huge fan of learning what fits into particular bags.


----------



## grietje

GoStanford said:


> Not sure if chat thread is the right place for me to ask a question - is there a dedicated sticky or thread for packing lists?  I am a huge fan of learning what fits into particular bags.



There isn't a separate thread dedicated to this topic. But it is an interesting question.  There's a thread about 'what's in your BV' that might provide some guidance.

In terms of 'what fits in a bag', I think a lot has to do with personal preference and what one actually carries.  For example, the Large Belly holds a ton but some people, including me, just don't  carry much beyond a wallet, phone, glasses, and cosmetic case.  But others lasts include their kindle or iPad.


----------



## indiaink

*Public Notice* Required for ... well, just for!

_I am officially firing my tPF Enabler for being too darned good at her job._


----------



## indiaink

Gosh, I had no idea of my ability to kill a thread.


----------



## V0N1B2

indiaink said:


> *Public Notice* Required for ... well, just for!
> 
> _I am officially firing my tPF Enabler for being too darned good at her job._



Sorry, just getting to TPF now.  

I am damn good at what I do.
*prints up "enabler for hire" leaflets for distribution on car windshields at the mall*


----------



## indiaink

V0N1B2 said:


> Sorry, just getting to TPF now.
> 
> I am damn good at what I do.
> *prints up "enabler for hire" leaflets for distribution on car windshields at the mall*


----------



## diane278

Can anyone explain this to me? There is a seller on ebay advertising bags from a BV store, complete with original receipts and a wide selection of colors. Even the photos are from inside a BV store.....

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-Bottega-Nappa-Hobo-2-Sizes-Many-Colors-Available-/181776551380?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2a52ba0dd4


----------



## indiaink

diane278 said:


> Can anyone explain this to me? There is a seller on ebay advertising bags from a BV store, complete with original receipts and a wide selection of colors. Even the photos are from inside a BV store.....
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-Bottega-Nappa-Hobo-2-Sizes-Many-Colors-Available-/181776551380?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2a52ba0dd4


I've been seeing this too - I think this entity needs to be reported to an HI store and see where it goes.  Sounds like a rogue BV employee?  Do we still have contact with Bryan out there, or did he move on to a different location?


----------



## diane278

indiaink said:


> I've been seeing this too - I think this entity needs to be reported to an HI store and see where it goes.  Sounds like a rogue BV employee?  Do we still have contact with Bryan out there, or did he move on to a different location?


I suspected that an employee is selling bags at retail while buying them with an employee discount. But, if they include a original receipt, the receipt should show it. Beats me.


----------



## diane278

indiaink said:


> I've been seeing this too - I think this entity needs to be reported to an HI store and see where it goes.  Sounds like a rogue BV employee?  Do we still have contact with Bryan out there, or did he move on to a different location?


Or maybe someone who is getting the bags from an employee.


----------



## indiaink

diane278 said:


> I suspected that an employee is selling bags at retail while buying them with an employee discount. But, if they include a original receipt, the receipt should show it. Beats me.





diane278 said:


> Or maybe someone who is getting the bags from an employee.


Well, I just sent an inquiry to my favorite SA in Atlanta, so we'll see.


----------



## septembersiren

Maybe they just went to a  BV store and took pictures and are using the pictures
I didn't see pictures of receipts only mention of it.


----------



## indiaink

septembersiren said:


> Maybe they just went to a  BV store and took pictures and are using the pictures
> I didn't see pictures of receipts only mention of it.


No, no receipts pictured, because the bags haven't been purchased.  My take on reading the 'auction' is that you tell the seller what you want, they go to the BV store and get it.  I think that's also against eB@y rules... and I've reported it to eB@y, too.


----------



## septembersiren

it is being reported to regional manager
it is against BV policy to use your discount for anything other than yourself, spouse, children or a member of your family, o9r a gift 
sounds like somethiing is afoot 
sounds like someone will be fired 

I did not see the receipts 

someone should ask for something that is current and hard to get 
that way they might have to order it into the store 
and bingo they will be caught 





indiaink said:


> No, no receipts pictured, because the bags haven't been purchased.  My take on reading the 'auction' is that you tell the seller what you want, they go to the BV store and get it.  I think that's also against eB@y rules... and I've reported it to eB@y, too.


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

I asked this seller about a large tourmaline Veneta. She didn't seem to be very familiar with the color(s) and returned to me with a quote a few hours later. I decided it's a bit too fishy and didn't proceed. She did say the original receipt would be included. 

I think she has a friend or relative working in BV.


----------



## indiaink

septembersiren said:


> *it is being reported to regional manager*
> it is against BV policy to use your discount for anything other than yourself, spouse, children or a member of your family, o9r a gift
> sounds like somethiing is afoot
> sounds like someone will be fired


Yep, that's what 'our favorite' SA in Atlanta said.  Yay!


----------



## diane278

Well, I guess BV is wondering what hit them. About 8 am, after my initial post, I sent an email to BV via their online message system. So that's what, 3 notifications in one morning? I just hope they don't outlaw photos in the stores for those of us who are legitimate BV buyers....after all, it's the legit people who notified them of what's going on.....


----------



## diane278

I just got an email response from BV. The information has been passed along to their Loss Prevention team and they are launching a formal investigation.


----------



## indiaink

diane278 said:


> I just got an email response from BV. The information has been passed along to their Loss Prevention team and they are launching a formal investigation.


Saaaaahhhhweeeeeeeeeeeeet!!!

Kudos, Ms. Diane!  I'm watching the listing - I guess we'll know something real definitive when it's taken down.  I think it's funnier than h-e-double-hockey-sticks that eB@y will bad Coach auctions right down, but BV...?  Not so much. The world is a peculiar place.


----------



## septembersiren

*I just hope they don't outlaw photos in the stores for those of us who are legitimate BV buyers*


Photographs are not allowed in BV stores. 
We never let anyone take pictures in our store 






diane278 said:


> Well, I guess BV is wondering what hit them. About 8 am, after my initial post, I sent an email to BV via their online message system. So that's what, 3 notifications in one morning? I just hope they don't outlaw photos in the stores for those of us who are legitimate BV buyers....after all, it's the legit people who notified them of what's going on.....


----------



## septembersiren

sounds that through the work of dilgent TPFers 
someone will end up fired in Honolulu


----------



## V0N1B2

I'm surprised at how brazen this person is/was.
If I was an SA and I was selling bags I bought, I would have at least tried to photograph them in the back room or something. Taken a few pics of the interior, the heat stamp, something - anything to make it seem like the bag was in my possession.  Maybe it's greed or something, I don't know.
Makes you wonder if this person even knows anything about selling on eBay. There are so few sellers that don't include at least one of the markers needed to authenticate bags.  Who (these days) buys a $2800 bag with what is basically stock photos?
Looks like someone won't be getting an interview with the covert special ops training school.


----------



## indiaink

*
Happy Birthday to you, Happy Birthday to you,
Happy Birthday to YOU,
Dear jburgh, 
best-moderator-Corgi-person-Head BVette ever,
Happy Birthday to you!!!  And Many More!
resents
*​


----------



## septembersiren

artyhat::urock:
*Happy Birthday Jburgh*


----------



## V0N1B2

YAY!!!!  Birthdays are fun!  
Happy Birthday jburgh.  I hope you're having cake for breakfast.
Cheers!


----------



## diane278

V0N1B2 said:


> I'm surprised at how brazen this person is/was.
> If I was an SA and I was selling bags I bought, I would have at least tried to photograph them in the back room or something. Taken a few pics of the interior, the heat stamp, something - anything to make it seem like the bag was in my possession.  Maybe it's greed or something, I don't know.
> Makes you wonder if this person even knows anything about selling on eBay. There are so few sellers that don't include at least one of the markers needed to authenticate bags.  Who (these days) buys a $2800 bag with what is basically stock photos?
> Looks like someone won't be getting an interview with the covert special ops training school.


I emailed a request for a quote on a current Bella bag. She responded and told me it listed for $2600 but she could sell it to me for $2450 and free shipping. Apparently tax is not an issue. She didn't seem sure of which bag was a Bella so I suspect she is working with someone. She also told me that if the quoted price was too high that I could make a lower offer and she would consider it. I am hoping that someone from BV will make a sale from this person and track the merchandise back to anyone else involved.


----------



## diane278

The suspicious listing is down! I hope they caught them vs the seller getting scared and taking it down before they got caught. Yippeeeee!


----------



## diane278

Happy Birthday, Jburgh! Hope your day is great!


----------



## grietje

Happy Birthday J. May the corgis spoil you rotten!


----------



## BookerMoose

Happy birthday sis!!!!!


----------



## Mousse

Happy Birthday to our moderator extraordinaire. May the Corgis be with you and your DH today to make it a super special day.


----------



## news2me

Happy Birthday, jburgh. And many thanks for making this forum such an informational treasure trove.


----------



## grietje

news2me said:


> Happy Birthday, jburgh. And many thanks for making this forum such an informational treasure trove.



Heya M!  I hope you are well!  It was nice to see your name pop up.


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

Happy birthday, J~


----------



## JJJcam

*Jburgh* Happy Happy Birthday artyhat:

Thanks for all your hard work in putting this place together.
To quote *news2me*, "Information Treasure Trove"


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

Took my poodle boy kayaking today.


----------



## Mousse

I have been looking for an "excuse" to make Bouchons inspired by Thomas Keller's bakery in Yountville. We were invited to an afternoon party today. I was on point for dessert. I added cinnamon and chipotle pepper to the basic Bouchon recipe. I think I need to get in 20K steps tomorrow to walk off the great food and chocolate indulgence.


----------



## indiaink

BV_LC_poodle said:


> Took my poodle boy kayaking today.
> View attachment 3039524








Beautiful photo, just gorgeous!  He appears very well-trained!


----------



## grietje

Mousse said:


> I have been looking for an "excuse" to make Bouchons inspired by Thomas Keller's bakery in Yountville. We were invited to an afternoon party today. I was on point for dessert. I added cinnamon and chipotle pepper to the basic Bouchon recipe. I think I need to get in 20K steps tomorrow to walk off the great food and chocolate indulgence.



Oh holy yumminess!


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

indiaink said:


> Beautiful photo, just gorgeous!  He appears very well-trained!




I was a bit worried when he got super excited spotting a seal.


----------



## indiaink

BV_LC_poodle said:


> I was a bit worried when he got super excited spotting a seal.


Whew! I can imagine!  Dogs are natural swimmers, though, I think.  I only ever knew of one dog who couldn't swim.


----------



## indiaink

Highly recommend "Inside Out".  Yes, you'll get choked up, but not because anybody dies.

It is one of the best, most unusual, refreshing movies I've seen ever.  Period.  The last few scenes will surprise the heck out of you and have you hooting with laughter.

So, you get it all - all the emotions, it's amazing.  There were a lot of kids at the showing we attended, and they were mesmerized.

What, a movie that keeps all ages interested?*  (Except for the guy three seats down from us who went to sleep and was snoring so loud I wanted to toss my popcorn at him).

*This is it.


----------



## grietje

indiaink said:


> Highly recommend "Inside Out".  Yes, you'll get choked up, but not because anybody dies.
> 
> It is one of the best, most unusual, refreshing movies I've seen ever.



Thanks for the tip.  It's getting great reviews.  The last movie I saw was Entourage.  Was a fan of the show so I found it entertaining. Definitely NOT a good choice if you didn't love the show.


----------



## grietje

indiaink said:


> Whew! I can imagine!  Dogs are natural swimmers, though, I think.  I only ever knew of one dog who couldn't swim.



Not all.  Our Leonard, a red nose pit bull,couldn't swim.  He loved the water but would just sink.  Harry, our current Billie, swims pretty well but his head is so big he gets water up his nose.  Lesley loathes the water.  Her predecessor, Naomi, was a great swimmer.  Just like people, they're all a bit different.


----------



## indiaink

grietje said:


> Not all.  Our Leonard, a red nose pit bull,couldn't swim.  He loved the water but would just sink.  Harry, our current Billie, swims pretty well but his head is so big he gets water up his nose.  Lesley loathes the water.  Her predecessor, Naomi, was a great swimmer.  Just like people, they're all a bit different.


And now I know of two!  The first one also would just sink.

It is always a good idea to have a life jacket on them when on the water!

ETA:  There is a political movement afoot here in Minnesota, Land of 10,000 Lakes, to add a swimming curriculum to school-age children's classes. "All children should be taught to swim".  It probably won't go far, but I like the idea!


----------



## grietje

Here's a lovely article on paddle boarding with your dog.
http://www.latimes.com/style/pets/la-he-pets-sup-20150620-column.html


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

Poodles are duck retrievers. They are born water dogs. Nickel knows how to swim and enjoys the water.  He loves retrieving his frisbee from the water.

My friend's westie is one of those sinking dogs. His Mom calls him Basil Phelps [emoji16]


----------



## diane278

indiaink said:


> And now I know of two!  The first one also would just sink.
> 
> It is always a good idea to have a life jacket on them when on the water!
> 
> ETA:  There is a political movement afoot here in Minnesota, Land of 10,000 Lakes, to add a swimming curriculum to school-age children's classes. "All children should be taught to swim".  It probably won't go far, but I like the idea!


I think you should add English Bulldogs to the sinking list. My niece has one and told me they sink like a stone if they fall into a pool.


----------



## Mousse

BV_LC_poodle said:


> I was a bit worried when he got super excited spotting a seal.




I grew up with too many beagles to remember that hated water and could not swim. We lived close to the Charles River in a Massachusetts suburb where the river was quite shallow. We couldn't get them in the water. Same thing for our Ridgeback. There are some Ridgebacks that can swim and love water. Ours hated the Pacific ocean and hated baths even more. My comments are specific to hounds that I adore and aren't natural water dogs. My brother loves labs. He lives on a lake in Tampa. His dogs can't get enough water. They have to be very careful because there are gators in the lake.


----------



## indiaink

OMGosh, I have exciting news! Yesterday, while at an art fest in Minneapolis, I saw a woman with an Australian Cattle Dog walking around, so I went over to say "hi", because first, he's an ACD, and second, Zoey is part ACD, so -  

Anyway, lovely fellow, about 4 years old, just so sweetly polite and calm and of a damned good temperament, being in a crowd of people.  I'm on my knees doing cheek smushes and ear rubs and paw pats and it turns out the woman was there as a foster person for a rescue group, and Benji-the-dog is available for adoption.

I put my application in yesterday, was contacted just a short time ago by the foster, and we'll be doing a sniff-and-greet sometime this week! She's excited, I'm excited, now we'll see if Zoey and Benji are excited.  I've attached a photo of Benji from the rescue site. Benji is about the same size as Zoey, too!

Wish us luck!


----------



## grietje

indiaink said:


> OMGosh, I have exciting news! Yesterday, while at an art fest in Minneapolis, I saw a woman with an Australian Cattle Dog walking around, so I went over to say "hi", because first, he's an ACD, and second, Zoey is part ACD, so -
> 
> Anyway, lovely fellow, about 4 years old, just so sweetly polite and calm and of a damned good temperament, being in a crowd of people.  I'm on my knees doing cheek smushes and ear rubs and paw pats and it turns out the woman was there as a foster person for a rescue group, and Benji-the-dog is available for adoption.
> 
> I put my application in yesterday, was contacted just a short time ago by the foster, and we'll be doing a sniff-and-greet sometime this week! She's excited, I'm excited, now we'll see if Zoey and Benji are excited.  I've attached a photo of Benji from the rescue site. Benji is about the same size as Zoey, too!
> 
> Wish us luck!


It is exciting.  Do a lot of reading to ready yourself for the two dog world.  The first few weeks may be very bumpy.  Zoey has been top dog for a long while and while she may be good with dog friends, this is a friend is not going home and that will be quite a change.

Also new dog will feel quite lost and will look to you and your DH for support. And Zoey may see that as a direct challenge. So prepare yourself for possible aggression on her part as well on his.  It's just fear and bring really afraid.  Your job is to make both dogs feel at ease.

It's been rough for a while every time we have brought a second rescue dog home.  But with patience and good consistent leadership it's always worked out really well.  Even though I know what to expect, it's still really unnerving.

The rule of thumb is sets of three.  3 days of initial weirdness, three weeks before things settle and three months before new dog feels at home.

Some articles from Coonhound Rescue (Lesley's rescuers)
http://www.coonhoundrescue.com/ARRIVAL.html

http://www.coonhoundrescue.com/newdog.html


----------



## cazaubon

Good luck with Benji! He is very handsome.


----------



## indiaink

grietje said:


> It is exciting.  Do a lot of reading to ready yourself for the two dog world.  The first few weeks may be very bumpy.  Zoey has been top dog for a long while and while she may be good with dog friends, this is a friend is not going home and that will be quite a change.
> 
> Also new dog will feel quite lost and will look to you and your DH for support. And Zoey may see that as a direct challenge. So prepare yourself for possible aggression on her part as well on his.  It's just fear and bring really afraid.  Your job is to make both dogs feel at ease.
> 
> It's been rough for a while every time we have brought a second rescue dog home.  But with patience and good consistent leadership it's always worked out really well.  Even though I know what to expect, it's still really unnerving.
> 
> The rule of thumb is sets of three.  3 days of initial weirdness, three weeks before things settle and three months before new dog feels at home.
> 
> Some articles from Coonhound Rescue (Lesley's rescuers)
> http://www.coonhoundrescue.com/ARRIVAL.html
> 
> http://www.coonhoundrescue.com/newdog.html


GMTA - I've already started reading about doing the two-dog dance.  The articles from Coonhound Rescue are very informative, thank you, and I've added them to my Bookmarks.  I've planned on taking a week off for the initial move-in, if all goes well and we're accepted.  Benji still has to be neutered, and that will happen 7/3, and he'll stay with his foster until fully healed.  He was a rescue from a kill shelter in KY; came here as the last dog in a mobile dog rescue from KY to MN.  He's had a life, to be sure.  He came in as a stray to the shelter. His foster says he does seem to have basic commands down.

Keep your fingers crossed.


----------



## krawford

I wish you all the luck in the world.  I love to hear stories such as these.  He is a handsome chap!!


----------



## Love Of My Life

Jburgh... Happy belated irthday & thanks for making this forum such a joy to post
on... you make it so worthwhile!!


----------



## jburgh

Thank you all for the Birthday wishes!

And congrats india, on getting a second dog.  We are still in the initial 3 weeks and there have definitely been challenges with her and guilt on my part.  Today she tried to play with Bella and got shut down right away.  I know things will work out, but don't feel bad if they don't take to each other immediately.  They have to learn their roles.  Fingers crossed for you!


----------



## grietje

jburgh said:


> We are still in the initial 3 weeks and there have definitely been challenges with her and guilt on my part.



Ugh!!! The guilt!  For me it's been everything from "what did I do to our quiet household?" To " why is resident dog such a pill?" to "New dog is so afraid and yet I have to give resident dog first position."  It really feels no win in the beginning!

 I remember when we got Leonard, Naomi seemed like "WTF? Am I not good enough?"  And those first three weeks went like this:

_It's_ staying?
I hate _it_!
_It_ does not exist.
_It_ still does not exist.
What is _it_ doing?
Oh all right, _it_ can sit next to me.

In the end, they are great friends.

Leonard made it a bit easier for Lesley (who came in after Naomi died).  He was so sad without Naomi, he just couldn't stay mad that long.  And we got Lesley to fit with Leonard so the transition would be as easy as possible. (That's a really important factor.  It's not so much about what I want but what is the best fit for the resident dog. We really focused on her temperament and how it would mesh with Leonard's.  I had been interested in this other hound in Wisconsin, but Coonhound Rescue steered me to Lesley after lengthy discussions about what was good fit for Leonard.)

Harry, the new dog, had a much harder time settling in than resident Lesley.  He went AFTER Lesley, like bad.  He just wanted so badly to call something his own.  Thank goodness I had a preexisting relationship with a behaviorist to help talk me off the ledge and give me some tips.  But in the end, they are pals.  In fact, my avatar photo is after 5 weeks!

Hang in there and stay steady!


----------



## indiaink

cazaubon said:


> Good luck with Benji! He is very handsome.


He is handsome, and seems to be very calm about it all.  But that could just be him getting used to a new life. He's only been here since June 14th; he's a rescue from a kill shelter in Kentucky.



krawford said:


> I wish you all the luck in the world.  I love to hear stories such as these.  He is a handsome chap!!


Zoey will meet him Wednesday afternoon...



jburgh said:


> And congrats india, on getting a second dog.  We are still in the initial 3 weeks and there have definitely been challenges with her and guilt on my part.  Today she tried to play with Bella and got shut down right away.  I know things will work out, but don't feel bad if they don't take to each other immediately.  They have to learn their roles.  Fingers crossed for you!


Thank you.  Bella sounds like Zoey's been lately with her female buddies - no more friends with Maya or Emma; now when they come over Zoey sits sulking in the corner and whoever's visiting will grab a stick and throw down and just hang out, happily chewing.



grietje said:


> _It's_ staying?
> I hate _it_!
> _It_ does not exist.
> _It_ still does not exist.
> What is _it_ doing?
> Oh all right, _it_ can sit next to me.


Mark wants me to print this part out and laminate it.


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

Nickel got really stressed when my friend's dog stayed with us for the whole summer. They knew each other and liked to play together but when my boy realized that his friend was staying, he's not very happy. He snapped at his BFF more often and definitely got very jealous. He wanted his friend to follow his rules. He definitely put the little guy in his place and reminded him constantly that he had to follow the poodle's rules. Every morning he gave me a look: Mom, seriously? Why is he still here?

At one point my boy got so stressed out that he stopped eating and started to pull his hair out!!  It took almost three weeks for him to get used to his new roommate.


----------



## Mousse

I have a non BV, non canine question for all y'all tonight. I'm chopping onions for a dinner recipe. Yikes - they are making my eyes tear. I'm wearing my glasses, have the kitchen windows open and have the vent hood on high. Does anyone have any thoughts? And, oh by the way, any recommendations for a nice mascara that will not run?


----------



## indiaink

Mousse said:


> I have a non BV, non canine question for all y'all tonight. I'm chopping onions for a dinner recipe. Yikes - they are making my eyes tear. I'm wearing my glasses, have the kitchen windows open and have the vent hood on high. Does anyone have any thoughts? And, oh by the way, any recommendations for a nice mascara that will not run?


Cut the root out and discard and the rest of your cutting will be tear-free.

No recs on makeup, never wear it.


----------



## Silkpearl

Mousse said:


> I have a non BV, non canine question for all y'all tonight. I'm chopping onions for a dinner recipe. Yikes - they are making my eyes tear. I'm wearing my glasses, have the kitchen windows open and have the vent hood on high. Does anyone have any thoughts? And, oh by the way, any recommendations for a nice mascara that will not run?


I put my onions in the fridge beforehand - cutting cold seems to do the trick for me.


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

Mousse said:


> I have a non BV, non canine question for all y'all tonight. I'm chopping onions for a dinner recipe. Yikes - they are making my eyes tear. I'm wearing my glasses, have the kitchen windows open and have the vent hood on high. Does anyone have any thoughts? And, oh by the way, any recommendations for a nice mascara that will not run?



Lancome waterproof mascara - worked perfectly for me even when I was sweating like a pig in Hong Kong during summer (humidity ~ 98%)


----------



## Mousse

indiaink said:


> Cut the root out and discard and the rest of your cutting will be tear-free.
> 
> 
> 
> No recs on makeup, never wear it.




Nope. Doesn't work. I always cut out the root part per the Mom of a Greek friend. My mascara still runneth!


----------



## indiaink

Mousse said:


> Nope. Doesn't work. I always cut out the root part per the Mom of a Greek friend. My mascara still runneth!


Buy fresher onions?  When they are that bad, usually it means they've been around a while.

Can't believe you were wearing mascara when cutting up onions, anyhow.


----------



## V0N1B2

Mousse said:


> I have a non BV, non canine question for all y'all tonight. I'm chopping onions for a dinner recipe. Yikes - they are making my eyes tear. I'm wearing my glasses, have the kitchen windows open and have the vent hood on high. Does anyone have any thoughts? And, oh by the way, any recommendations for a nice mascara that will not run?


For mascara, I have always been pleased with Shiseido.  Lasting Lift was my favourite until they discontinued it   and I second what Miss Poodle wrote about Lancome.  Excellent excellent mascara, especially the Definicils - and it comes in a waterproof version.
Best drugstore brand if you're ever stuck in a one-horse town...  L'Oreal Voluminous mascara - and it comes in a waterproof version too.

Have you tried all of the so-called tips for tear-free cutting?
I only buy Walla Walla onions and I think they're a little milder and sweeter, so they aren't quite as pungent in the kitchen.
Apparently the three things that work really well are cutting onions underneath your fan (on the cooktop), putting the onion in the freezer for 10-15 minutes before you cut it and.... onion goggles. Yes, that's right - onion goggles.
Here, I got some for you.  They aren't BV but they're purple (Mona Lisa maybe?)


----------



## grietje

V0N1B2 said:


> Here, I got some for you.  They aren't BV but they're purple (Mona Lisa maybe?)
> View attachment 3041615



Looks like the jr hydrospex to me!  I have them in yellow, orange, and smoke. It's my go to goggle... For swimming though.. Not for onions!


----------



## diane278

Mousse said:


> I have a non BV, non canine question for all y'all tonight. I'm chopping onions for a dinner recipe. Yikes - they are making my eyes tear. I'm wearing my glasses, have the kitchen windows open and have the vent hood on high. Does anyone have any thoughts? And, oh by the way, any recommendations for a nice mascara that will not run?


_Cut near an open flame: The flame sucks in air and therefore pulls the gas away from your eyes. Although a kitchen candle does have some effect, it works best to be near a gas range with one or two burners turned on. When I do end up with an unusually strong onion and my eyes start burning, I immediately light a match and then light my kitchen candle which is always near my chopping area. The candle has always worked for me but if your kitchen allows you to chop near a gas range, give that a try instead!_ 

I don't know who "I" is in this suggestion but it's not me!  Be careful! I personally think this is ridiculous but I found it online and decided to post it cause you just never know.....

I would have posted a lot earlier but I have been struggling with a group text for a couple of hours. Everything was working fine this morning and then this evening my messages kept saying "message not delivered". SO frustrating!!!! Gotta get back to that struggle now.....


----------



## LLANeedle

Try running them under cold water before you cut them.


----------



## indiaink

Mousse said:


> I have a non BV, non canine question for all y'all tonight. I'm chopping onions for a dinner recipe. Yikes - they are making my eyes tear. I'm wearing my glasses, have the kitchen windows open and have the vent hood on high. Does anyone have any thoughts? And, oh by the way, any recommendations for a nice mascara that will not run?



In retrospect, gotta wonder what the recipe was that called for so many onions, and also how you were able to type when your eyes were tearing up so badly.


----------



## Mousse

V0N1B2 said:


> onion goggles. Yes, that's right - onion goggles.
> Here, I got some for you.  They aren't BV but they're purple (Mona Lisa maybe?)
> View attachment 3041615


 
I love the onion goggles!!!


----------



## Mousse

indiaink said:


> In retrospect, gotta wonder what the recipe was that called for so many onions, and also how you were able to type when your eyes were tearing up so badly.


 
I was making a large recipe of my shrimp and feta cheese bake. We had neighbors over for dinner because their house is being tented.


----------



## diane278

Mousse said:


> I was making a large recipe of my shrimp and feta cheese bake. We had neighbors over for dinner because their house is being tented.


Sounds delicious! Thinking about tenting my house....what time is dinner?


----------



## grietje

diane278 said:


> Sounds delicious! Thinking about tenting my house....what time is dinner?


 
Me too!  I'll even wear goggles!


----------



## Mousse

diane278 said:


> Sounds delicious! Thinking about tenting my house....what time is dinner?




It will be required that the color of your goggles match the BV you will carry.


----------



## diane278

Mousse said:


> It will be required that the color of your goggles match the BV you will carry.


Well...considering I live in a farming area, and am planning on carrying my nuvolato, I guess I can round up some straw and weave it into makeshift goggles. Never mind, I'll change my bag to Violet and wear purple ones.


----------



## indiaink

So Zoey and Benji met today, and it's a go.  He'll be coming home to us in about three weeks!


----------



## cabochon

indiaink said:


> So Zoey and Benji met today, and it's a go.  He'll be coming home to us in about three weeks!


 




A very handsome well-matched pair!
A hearty congrats and best wishes to all of you.


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

indiaink said:


> So Zoey and Benji met today, and it's a go.  He'll be coming home to us in about three weeks!



Yay!  Congratulations!


----------



## grietje

indiaink said:


> So Zoey and Benji met today, and it's a go.  He'll be coming home to us in about three weeks!



Congratulations and sending happy calm dog wishes to all.

Are those DH's legs handling Zoey? You need to talk to him about the high white socks and black sneaks.  I think your DH is far too young for that!  My dad does that and I always go behind him and push down his socks.


----------



## indiaink

grietje said:


> Congratulations and sending happy calm dog wishes to all.
> 
> Are those DH's legs handling Zoey? You need to talk to him about the high white socks and black sneaks.  I think your DH is far too young for that!  My dad does that and I always go behind him and push down his socks.


Yes.  No use. He was wearing white socks like that long before I met him.


----------



## grietje

indiaink said:


> Yes.  No use. He was wearing white socks like that long before I met him.



Too funny!


----------



## Mousse

indiaink said:


> Yes.  No use. He was wearing white socks like that long before I met him.




India, you need to help DH lose his inner "Geek".


----------



## indiaink

grietje said:


> Too funny!


Not really.



Mousse said:


> India, you need to help DH lose his inner "Geek".


The news here is about our adoption of a rescue dog who is very very sweet and oh-so-deserving, not my husband's sock-wearing foibles.

Thanks all for your good wishes!


----------



## krawford

Indiaink, when the dogs first met up, what was their reactions?


----------



## zooba

indiaink said:


> So Zoey and Benji met today, and it's a go.  He'll be coming home to us in about three weeks!



Congratulations!  I had a cattle dog for 16 years and still miss him.  Great dogs and so very easy to train. Great to hear that it is a go!

Back from vacation.  Spent 10 days in Northern Ireland visiting friends and can't wait to go back.  We experienced every delay known to air travel coming home and the kids took it all as a sign that we shouldn't be leaving.  Took medium veneta with me and it was perfect. I guess the medium veneta works better for me now since I've left the lugging kids stuff behind years ago


----------



## diane278

A photo of stylish dogs. No reason...I just saw it and think its cute.


----------



## Mousse

The June issue of Southwest's magazine features pets. Check out the GoPro Fetch.


----------



## jmcadon

indiaink said:


> So Zoey and Benji met today, and it's a go.  He'll be coming home to us in about three weeks!



Awww...how cute!


----------



## diane278

Mousse said:


> The June issue of Southwest's magazine features pets. Check out the GoPro Fetch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3044247


I can't believe the photo capabilities that now exist.


----------



## Mousse

On my way home from PDX to SJC. It was a gorgeous day today in Portland with smooth flying. Love the PAC NW, especially Portlandia. I stopped by Powell's and picked up two serious cookbooks about smoking and BBQ. My frequent trips to TX have turned me into a BBQ maven. The DH of a great biz associate who lives in Lubbock builds custom smokers. I need one for the back yard. Grilling and smoking is not just for guys. I head back to Dallas Sunday thru Wednesday and can't wait to get Dallas' best BBQ at Pecan Lodge.


----------



## grietje

You'll have to wear your boots when you're smoking.  Smokin' hot boots on a smokin' chick who's smokin' sone seriously tasty grub,


----------



## Mousse

grietje said:


> You'll have to wear your boots when you're smoking.  Smokin' hot boots on a smokin' chick who's smokin' sone seriously tasty grub,




Love it! Hope you're enjoying Bodega Bay. The sunset view flying down the coast yesterday was amazing.


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

Quick question:

Do the sides of the Lido Bag tuck in like the Cabat?


----------



## grietje

We've been making some improvements/having work done on the yard at our place in Bodega Bay. it was mostly sandy dusty dirt and some wild grasses.






We added a deck off the back (with hot tub - yay!)





We also found a young man that makes custom picnic tables.  The table has an 8 foot redwood slab with natural edges.  It also weighs a gazillion pounds.





And for Father's Dad, the dogs got DH a swing made by Peg and Awl who make stuff from old reclaimed barns etc.





With 3/4 of an acre we were able to create different areas and vibes.  We're really happy with it. Although today we are quite tired. Our arborist came to work on the 12 cypress trees we have on our property and we shoveled and spread the chips from the cuttings.


----------



## Mousse

What a beautiful property. So nice for well deserved R&R.


----------



## diane278

grietje said:


> We've been making some improvements/having work done on the yard at our place in Bodega Bay. it was mostly sandy dusty dirt and some wild grasses.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We added a deck off the back (with hot tub - yay!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We also found a young man that makes custom picnic tables.  The table has an 8 foot redwood slab with natural edges.  It also weighs a gazillion pounds.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And for Father's Dad, the dogs got DH a swing made by Peg and Awl who make stuff from old reclaimed barns etc.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With 3/4 of an acre we were able to create different areas and vibes.  We're really happy with it. Although today we are quite tired. Our arborist came to work on the 12 cypress trees we have on our property and we shoveled and spread the chips from the cuttings.


Wow! How fabulous!


----------



## news2me

OMG, grietje! What a gorgeous, stunning place you built in Bodega.  The deck, the swing, the picnic corner. Lucky you.  With a home like that one doesn't need to go on vacation.


----------



## cazaubon

So glad to hear the good news about Benji!

And what a lovely place you have grietje. Love the picnic table!


----------



## grietje

news2me said:


> OMG, grietje! What a gorgeous, stunning place you built in Bodega.  The deck, the swing, the picnic corner. Lucky you.  With a home like that one doesn't need to go on vacation.



It's very true.  When we think about taking time off, it's now typically, how much time can we spend in Bodega?!



cazaubon said:


> Love the picnic table!



Thank you.  He is in Guerneville and it was fun to go to his shop and pick slabs and legs and size.  I love the smell of freshly cut wood (almost as much as BV leather) and I think I got caught huffing into a price of wood once or twice 



Mousse said:


> What a beautiful property. So nice for well deserved R&R.


That's exactly why we got it.  To regroup.  DH's job has quite a bit of stress (mine can too but it's a lot less) and it allows us to be quiet and calm.


----------



## diane278

I have a problem that I thought someone here might be able to help me with. I have some iron absorption issues and caffeine inhibits iron absorption. I have read that making coffee with a cold brew process reduces the caffeine substantially. Can anyone contribute to my currently scanty knowledge base?


----------



## Mousse

diane278 said:


> I have a problem that I thought someone here might be able to help me with. I have some iron absorption issues and caffeine inhibits iron absorption. I have read that making coffee with a cold brew process reduces the caffeine substantially. Can anyone contribute to my currently scanty knowledge base?




Ah, the caffeine question will no doubt bring many opinions. As you know I work for a coffee company. We do not go on record about caffeine levels in coffee or tea. I can float a question to our VP about cold brew. We just started serving it in our retail stores. It is the best iced coffee I have ever enjoyed.


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

Saw PorscheGirl's post about her cruise and decided to share with you a picture or two of my poodle boy.  DH was invited to teach a course at Sorbonne one summer so Nickel and I tagged along and spent almost 6 weeks in Europe.


----------



## GoStanford

BV_LC_poodle said:


> Saw PorscheGirl's post about her cruise and decided to share with you a picture or two of my poodle boy.  DH was invited to teach a course at Sorbonne one summer so Nickel and I tagged along and spent almost 6 weeks in Europe.
> View attachment 3047645
> View attachment 3047649
> View attachment 3047650


What a beautiful set of photos and beautiful dog!  How did your dog handle the international flight?


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

GoStanford said:


> What a beautiful set of photos and beautiful dog!  How did your dog handle the international flight?




I didn't want him to go to the cargo so I spent two weeks training him to commando-crawl into the expandable carrier so that he could stay in the cabin with us.  He slept through the 10-hour flight and didn't make a sound - better than many human kids I would say [emoji16]


----------



## diane278

BV_LC_poodle said:


> Saw PorscheGirl's post about her cruise and decided to share with you a picture or two of my poodle boy.  DH was invited to teach a course at Sorbonne one summer so Nickel and I tagged along and spent almost 6 weeks in Europe.
> View attachment 3047645
> View attachment 3047649
> View attachment 3047650


Your dog is beautiful!


----------



## grietje

BV_LC_poodle said:


> ...so Nickel and I tagged along and spent almost 6 weeks in Europe.



He looks really great!  And the euro haircut to boot!  What fun! So cool that he travels well.


----------



## Mousse

grietje said:


> He looks really great!  And the euro haircut to boot!  What fun! So cool that he travels well.




He is one handsome poodle boy and I do love the haircut. There is an internationally traveled standard poodle that hangs out with his owners when in the US at the Peet's coffee shop in Los Altos. Darcy has a very similar haircut and is the calmest dog ever. He also travels to Luxembourg and the Caribbean with  his Mom and Dad. Dad made a lot of money in tech and is now a VC. We think Darcy has his own seat in first class. LOL.


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

diane278 said:


> Your dog is beautiful!





grietje said:


> He looks really great!  And the euro haircut to boot!  What fun! So cool that he travels well.





Mousse said:


> He is one handsome poodle boy and I do love the haircut. There is an internationally traveled standard poodle that hangs out with his owners when in the US at the Peet's coffee shop in Los Altos. Darcy has a very similar haircut and is the calmest dog ever. He also travels to Luxembourg and the Caribbean with  his Mom and Dad. Dad made a lot of money in tech and is now a VC. We think Darcy has his own seat in first class. LOL.



Interestingly that trim is known as the Miami Trim.  I put him in this trim every summer because we go to the beach a lot and he loves doing water retrieving.  

Nickel got to go everywhere with us except the museums.  He got lots of attention from tourists all over the world.  When we were in Paris, at least twice a day, we got American tourists screaming across the street "Look at that French poodle!" and came running and asked to take pictures with him.  I didn't have the heart to tell them he's actually a San Franciscan


----------



## BookerMoose

Please send your good thoughts to our beagle Popcorn&#8230;

She had a cough for the last week and a bit - we had taken her to the vet out of an abundance of caution after one of our other beagles Moose developed pneumonia very quickly last year. She had no signs of fluid in her lungs and her vitals were all good, so the vet said just to watch her and it was likely just a cold but to bring her back if anything changed for the worse.

She seemed to be doing better over the course of the week, but then yesterday her breathing became very laboured and by early evening (by which time our regular vet was closed, of course) she was clearly very sick, so we took her to the emergency vet. They did x-rays and think the best case is pneumonia, worst is lung cancer - and are leaning to the latter but will do more tests today to get a diagnosis. In the meantime they are trying to stabilize her and giving her oxygen. We are reeling - and just want our Poppy Snoots to pull through this.


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

BookerMoose said:


> Please send your good thoughts to our beagle Popcorn
> 
> She had a cough for the last week and a bit - we had taken her to the vet out of an abundance of caution after one of our other beagles Moose developed pneumonia very quickly last year. She had no signs of fluid in her lungs and her vitals were all good, so the vet said just to watch her and it was likely just a cold but to bring her back if anything changed for the worse.
> 
> She seemed to be doing better over the course of the week, but then yesterday her breathing became very laboured and by early evening (by which time our regular vet was closed, of course) she was clearly very sick, so we took her to the emergency vet. They did x-rays and think the best case is pneumonia, worst is lung cancer - and are leaning to the latter but will do more tests today to get a diagnosis. In the meantime they are trying to stabilize her and giving her oxygen. We are reeling - and just want our Poppy Snoots to pull through this.




I'm sorry you and your pup are going through this. 

We are sending lots of healing vibes and poodle hugs your way.


----------



## jmcadon

BookerMoose said:


> Please send your good thoughts to our beagle Popcorn
> 
> She had a cough for the last week and a bit - we had taken her to the vet out of an abundance of caution after one of our other beagles Moose developed pneumonia very quickly last year. She had no signs of fluid in her lungs and her vitals were all good, so the vet said just to watch her and it was likely just a cold but to bring her back if anything changed for the worse.
> 
> She seemed to be doing better over the course of the week, but then yesterday her breathing became very laboured and by early evening (by which time our regular vet was closed, of course) she was clearly very sick, so we took her to the emergency vet. They did x-rays and think the best case is pneumonia, worst is lung cancer - and are leaning to the latter but will do more tests today to get a diagnosis. In the meantime they are trying to stabilize her and giving her oxygen. We are reeling - and just want our Poppy Snoots to pull through this.



Oh, so sorry to here that your pup is sick.  We have a 15 year old and he is sick too.  He coughs at night but is better during the day but our vet thinks he has cancer.  It is so heart breaking to have a sick pet...I just wish they could somehow let us know what hurts.  Big hugs to you and your pup...sending prayers your way.


----------



## grietje

BookerMoose said:


> Please send your good thoughts to our beagle Popcorn



I am sending many happy lung thoughts to Popcorn and Harry and Lesley are channeling their most powerful calming energy to make sure the coughing quiets down and the little healing cells wake up and do their thing.  

Do keep us posted for as much as this group like BV and the BVs our fellow BVettes get, we also love our dogs and by extension the dogs of our fellow BVettes.


----------



## grietje

jmcadon said:


> ...I just wish they could somehow let us know what hurts.  Big hugs to you and your pup...sending prayers your way.



i am sure any discomfort is alleviated by mommy's loving touch.  Your senior boy is living a very good life and he is lucky to have a mama that care for him so much.


----------



## missbellamama

BookerMoose said:


> Please send your good thoughts to our beagle Popcorn
> 
> She had a cough for the last week and a bit - we had taken her to the vet out of an abundance of caution after one of our other beagles Moose developed pneumonia very quickly last year. She had no signs of fluid in her lungs and her vitals were all good, so the vet said just to watch her and it was likely just a cold but to bring her back if anything changed for the worse.
> 
> She seemed to be doing better over the course of the week, but then yesterday her breathing became very laboured and by early evening (by which time our regular vet was closed, of course) she was clearly very sick, so we took her to the emergency vet. They did x-rays and think the best case is pneumonia, worst is lung cancer - and are leaning to the latter but will do more tests today to get a diagnosis. In the meantime they are trying to stabilize her and giving her oxygen. We are reeling - and just want our Poppy Snoots to pull through this.


Feline hugs from those ladies that are dedicated to the kitties that rule our hearts and lives.


----------



## BookerMoose

Thanks for the good thoughts everyone - and so sorry to hear you are going through this too *jmcadon*.


----------



## grietje

missbellamama said:


> Feline hugs from those ladies that are dedicated to the kitties that rule our hearts and lives.



How could I forget the felines?  I grew up with Tiger, Betsy, Kibbles, Lotje and Sophie.  My sister has Inky, Marv, and Bashful.  One of my BFF has Fat Larry, Lulu, Chomper, and KL.

Those felines really do now how to rule the roost and the heart!


----------



## Mousse

Booker and J: I am sending positive thoughts your way!


----------



## Mousse

grietje said:


> You'll have to wear your boots when you're smoking.  Smokin' hot boots on a smokin' chick who's smokin' sone seriously tasty grub,




Here's some smoking hot'Q from Pecan Lodge in Dallas' Deep Ellum 'hood.


----------



## grietje

missbellamama said:


> Feline hugs from those ladies that are dedicated to the kitties that rule our hearts and lives.


I know you were interested in the Mallow Gros Grain.  Mousses and BVLC have intel. Check their posts in the FW 2015 thread.


----------



## grietje

U.S. is playing Germany in the World Cup Soccer quarter final.  My parents are both avid soccer fans and Mom played.  I'm doing a bit of work at the kitchen table but it's funny to hear them (they're in their 70s) yelling at the TV.


----------



## missbellamama

I shall ...
I will touch bases with David  -  I see there may be more metallics upcoming. .?


----------



## missbellamama

grietje said:


> U.S. is playing Germany in the Workd Cup Soccer quarter final.  My parents are both avid soccer fans and Mom played.  I'm doing a bit of work at the kitchen table but it's funny to hear them (they're in their 70s) yelling at the TV.



Go US!!!


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

Seems like the Hawaiian BV listing has made its way back to the bay 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-Botteg...320?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2802464478


----------



## Mousse

grietje said:


> I know you were interested in the Mallow Gros Grain.  Mousses and BVLC have intel. Check their posts in the FW 2015 thread.




My intell from Dallas today is that there will be mallow gros grain SLGs. Not sure about bags. The Brunito is stunning and has such a soft feel. I'll report back with more intell after my adventures in Las Vegas next week. Diane says what happens in Vegas will come home with me. I love the boutique at The Crystals.


----------



## diane278

I hope that BV is watching eBay. I contacted BV NYC last time so someone else may want to this time. It's pretty odd behavior. They changed their description but it still looks odd to me. Boxes may be big but they're light so it shouldn't be that big a deal to send one. I was told by a BV employee that those photos would not be allowed to be taken in the store. I guess it's possible that BV cleared the seller and the site is ok?????


----------



## BookerMoose

grietje said:


> U.S. is playing Germany in the World Cup Soccer quarter final.  My parents are both avid soccer fans and Mom played.  I'm doing a bit of work at the kitchen table but it's funny to hear them (they're in their 70s) yelling at the TV.



Congratulations to the U.S. for making it to the final!  I am sure seeing a lot of Stars and Stripes walking around my neighbourhood getting set for the game tomorrow - of course the fact it is July 4 doesn't hurt either!  Go U.S.!!!!!


----------



## Mousse

I'm in NoLa for vacation. I took a cooking class today at Langlois Culinary Crossroads. What a fun experience and I learned a few new tricks to up my gumbo game. Our instructor Chef Tess delighted us with this pyrotechnics display to celebrate the 4th. She flambéed the caramel sauce with a locally made Louisiana rum.


----------



## grietje

Caramel sauce?  Oh yummmmmmm!!!!!!


----------



## Mousse

grietje said:


> Caramel sauce?  Oh yummmmmmm!!!!!!




Oh yeah. And it was good. All the more reason for a long walk this morning along the levee.


----------



## Mousse

I was doing some retail therapy this afternoon at one  of my favorite NoLa haunts - UAL. Today I picked up some BV suede intrecciato flats for under $200. I  think the color is maroon from Fall / Winter 2012/2013. UAL buys out stock from small high end retailers. It's a hit or miss place, but that's the thrill of shopping there.


----------



## diane278

Mousse said:


> I was doing some retail therapy this afternoon at one  of my favorite NoLa haunts - UAL. Today I picked up some BV suede intrecciato flats for under $200. I  think the color is maroon from Fall / Winter 2012/2013. UAL buys out stock from small high end retailers. It's a hit or miss place, but that's the thrill of shopping there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3055437


Nice score!


----------



## mdha

Greetings Ladies and Gents!

Just stumbled upon this forum while searching for BV information, specifically discounts.

Over half a decade ago I laid my eyes and hands on BV bags for the first and only time. The elegant, quality weave caught my attention, it's my kind of style, but after seeing the price tag I decided it was too frivolous for me.

Now, about 6 years later, the purses are still on my mind. Also, my camel/tan colored Hobo International is starting to look a little grungy, I'll want to replace it soon.

I saw I just missed a summer sale, and while perusing the thread I noticed the colors weren't something I'd be interested in. I'm curious, do "traditional" colors go on sale?


----------



## news2me

Mousse said:


> I was doing some retail therapy this afternoon at one  of my favorite NoLa haunts - UAL. Today I picked up some BV suede intrecciato flats for under $200. I  think the color is maroon from Fall / Winter 2012/2013. UAL buys out stock from small high end retailers. It's a hit or miss place, but that's the thrill of shopping there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3055437


Great buy, Mousse. Is it your first pair of BV slippers?  If you never owned them before you'll be amazed how comfortable they are.  BTW, the color of your shoes looks Aubergine to me (Fall 2014). The shoe box should have some information about the color. Last year I bought a pair of Aubergine slippers along with Ardoise but only kept the latter.  The decision I come to regret as these are my most frequently worn shoes.

Enjoy you beautiful shoes.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Mousse said:


> I was doing some retail therapy this afternoon at one  of my favorite NoLa haunts - UAL. Today I picked up some BV suede intrecciato flats for under $200. I  think the color is maroon from Fall / Winter 2012/2013. UAL buys out stock from small high end retailers. It's a hit or miss place, but that's the thrill of shopping there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3055437


 


They look so comfy.. enjoy & what a score!!


----------



## grietje

mdha said:


> Greetings Ladies and Gents!
> 
> Just stumbled upon this forum while searching for BV information, specifically discounts.
> 
> Over half a decade ago I laid my eyes and hands on BV bags for the first and only time. The elegant, quality weave caught my attention, it's my kind of style, but after seeing the price tag I decided it was too frivolous for me.
> 
> Now, about 6 years later, the purses are still on my mind. Also, my camel/tan colored Hobo International is starting to look a little grungy, I'll want to replace it soon.
> 
> I saw I just missed a summer sale, and while perusing the thread I noticed the colors weren't something I'd be interested in. I'm curious, do "traditional" colors go on sale?


Classic colors like Ebano, Nero, Now Tourmaline and Chene, don't typically go on sale.  They might if a style is being discontinued.  But you won't see a current classic bag in a classic color on sale.  This is where the department stores help.  Sometimes, they do!


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

Went kayaking again. This time my friend and her westie joined us too. Here's a picture of my poodle boy and his BFF.


----------



## Mousse

news2me said:


> Great buy, Mousse. Is it your first pair of BV slippers?  If you never owned them before you'll be amazed how comfortable they are.  BTW, the color of your shoes looks Aubergine to me (Fall 2014). The shoe box should have some information about the color. Last year I bought a pair of Aubergine slippers along with Ardoise but only kept the latter.  The decision I come to regret as these are my most frequently worn shoes.
> 
> Enjoy you beautiful shoes.




Thanks News! They are my first pair of BV slippers. I have ballet flats. Thanks for the color correction. I was searching on my iPhone on tPF. They came with the box but UAL placed their label over the BV label. I tried to remove it with no luck.


----------



## news2me

BV_LC_poodle said:


> Went kayaking again. This time my friend and her westie joined us too. Here's a picture of my poodle boy and his BFF.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3056057


Such cuties! I love how your boy is all smile while his BFF is dead seriuos.


----------



## grietje

BV_LC_poodle said:


> Went kayaking again. This time my friend and her westie joined us too. Here's a picture of my poodle boy and his BFF.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3056057



Super cute!  Nickel does seem to have a great attitude towards life.

I don't think I could ever get Harry and Lesley into a kayak. We hiked to the beach this morning and they only got about a paw depth in (Nickel and most other dogs would scoff).   Lesley did a lot of bounding in and out of the little waves which is always nice to see but these are no aqua dogs!


----------



## grietje

Speaking of dogs, how'd everyone's dogs do with the fireworks?  Bodega Bay has a big show the night before (on the 3rd) and its close to our home so we have a great view but it is really loud.  I set up the laundry room (small) for the dogs. Got a load of wash going so there was that noise, also put music in the room, turned on the lights, and put them in about 10 minutes before the show started with a chewy treat. It helps.

Lesley still came out shaky and nervous after the show. Harry was AOK.  But she rebounded well. Funny thing is, the next evening someone lit a small firework somewhere and Les went straight into the laundry room.  At least she's found her safe place.

Sad thing is, shelters are packed from frightened dogs running away. The Sacramento City Shelter is at capacity due to dogs that tore off.  Hopefully, many will be reunited with their owners soon.


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

news2me said:


> Such cuties! I love how your boy is all smile while his BFF is dead seriuos.







grietje said:


> Super cute!  Nickel does seem to have a great attitude towards life.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think I could ever get Harry and Lesley into a kayak. We hiked to the beach this morning and they only got about a paw depth in (Nickel and most other dogs would scoff).   Lesley did a lot of bounding in and out of the little waves which is always nice to see but these are no aqua dogs!




Their vet said they were like the k9 version of Bert and Ernie [emoji16]

Nickel is very outdoorsy - he loves kayaking, hiking and playing on the beach. His friend is more about licking mud and sand and frogging out on the dirtiest part of the park.  

Nickel's breeder said that a well bred poodle, regardless of size, should wake up every morning thinking of 2 things:
- What a wonderful world this is!
- What can I do for you today, mom/dad?


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

Nickel did alright - he slept through it.  He's used to the Giants fireworks and the Blue Angels.


----------



## diane278

grietje said:


> Speaking of dogs, how'd everyone's dogs do with the fireworks?  Bodega Bay has a big show the night before (on the 3rd) and its close to our home so we have a great view but it is really loud.  I set up the laundry room (small) for the dogs. Got a load of wash going so there was that noise, also put music in the room, turned on the lights, and put them in about 10 minutes before the show started with a chewy treat. It helps.
> 
> Lesley still came out shaky and nervous after the show. Harry was AOK.  But she rebounded well. Funny thing is, the next evening someone lit a small firework somewhere and Les went straight into the laundry room.  At least she's found her safe place.
> 
> Sad thing is, shelters are packed from frightened dogs running away. The Sacramento City Shelter is at capacity due to dogs that tore off.  Hopefully, many will be reunited with their owners soon.


I was house/dog sitting during the 4th, above Los Altos.  I never heard a thing, nor did Gus, apparently. He snored through the evening. I was prepared to have a barking, nervous dog on my hands but it didn't happen. Go figure.


----------



## diane278

I haven't seen this posted so I thought I put it here (although it may already be here somewhere).

I've been trying a little experiment that seems to be working. I keep a bottle of leather cleaner/nourishing creme on a closet shelf near where I store my bags. I try to remember to use a cloth and wipe the corners of my venetas before putting them away. I have been carrying my NLG veneta for over a week now and have cleaned the corners about every two days. It seems to help keep them from looking scuffed up. I don't know if it's nourishing the of the leather that does it, but the corners definitely look good. (They weren't bad before but there was some wear. Now, they look much better.) I have leather cream from both Coach and from Tiffany's. It doesn't seem to matter which one I use and I'd bet that any good creme would work just as well...


----------



## GoStanford

diane278 said:


> I haven't seen this posted so I thought I put it here (although it may already be here somewhere).
> 
> I've been trying a little experiment that seems to be working. I keep a bottle of leather cleaner/nourishing creme on a closet shelf near where I store my bags. I try to remember to use a cloth and wipe the corners of my venetas before putting them away. I have been carrying my NLG veneta for over a week now and have cleaned the corners about every two days. It seems to help keep them from looking scuffed up. I don't know if it's nourishing the of the leather that does it, but the corners definitely look good. (They weren't bad before but there was some wear. Now, they look much better.) I have leather cream from both Coach and from Tiffany's. It doesn't seem to matter which one I use and I'd bet that any good creme would work just as well...


This is a useful tip - thanks for sharing.  One thing is that over on the Coach threads many experienced users and rehabbers (of vintage bags) mention that the Coach moisturizer now contains silicones, which in the long term may not be good for the leather.  I used to use Coach moisturizer, though, till about five years ago when I got rid of my older Coach bag, something I regret.


----------



## zooba

diane278 said:


> I haven't seen this posted so I thought I put it here (although it may already be here somewhere).
> 
> I've been trying a little experiment that seems to be working. I keep a bottle of leather cleaner/nourishing creme on a closet shelf near where I store my bags. I try to remember to use a cloth and wipe the corners of my venetas before putting them away. I have been carrying my NLG veneta for over a week now and have cleaned the corners about every two days. It seems to help keep them from looking scuffed up. I don't know if it's nourishing the of the leather that does it, but the corners definitely look good. (They weren't bad before but there was some wear. Now, they look much better.) I have leather cream from both Coach and from Tiffany's. It doesn't seem to matter which one I use and I'd bet that any good creme would work just as well...



Great tip! I buff my bags with a piece of sheep's wool before I put them away. This is the way I would treat my good saddles to prevent the stitching from rotting away.  I have bags that are 20+ years old that have a wonderful patina even thought I am a beast with my things. The sheep's wool contains lanolin and just lightly rubbing it will nourish the leather without leaving a coating behind.


----------



## news2me

zooba said:


> I buff my bags with a piece of sheep's wool before I put them away. This is the way I would treat my good saddles to prevent the stitching from rotting away.  I have bags that are 20+ years old that have a wonderful patina even thought I am a beast with my things. The sheep's wool contains lanolin and just lightly rubbing it will nourish the leather without leaving a coating behind.


This is an excellent idea. Thank you for sharing. Do you mind providing more specifics on the kind of wool you're using? Is it raw wool, yarn or sheepskin?  And maybe a tip on where to buy it? I am so eager to try it.


----------



## zooba

news2me said:


> This is an excellent idea. Thank you for sharing. Do you mind providing more specifics on the kind of wool you're using? Is it raw wool, yarn or sheepskin?  And maybe a tip on where to buy it? I am so eager to try it.



My friend's children raise sheep for 4H so I usually get clean wool shearings from them.  I have also used Lions brand wool and it works out just as well.  I had some on hand for a felting project and improvised when I was out of town.

Let me know if you try it out.  

For the month of July I have two teens from Northern Ireland staying with me.  We are on a kid's culinary tour of Mountain Dew flavors and fast food chains.  Always interesting to see what people enjoy doing.


----------



## diane278

zooba said:


> Great tip! I buff my bags with a piece of sheep's wool before I put them away. This is the way I would treat my good saddles to prevent the stitching from rotting away.  I have bags that are 20+ years old that have a wonderful patina even thought I am a beast with my things. The sheep's wool contains lanolin and just lightly rubbing it will nourish the leather without leaving a coating behind.


Love this idea too!


----------



## jmcadon

QUOTE
	
=grietje;28824295]Speaking of dogs, how'd everyone's dogs do with the fireworks?  Bodega Bay has a big show the night before (on the 3rd) and its close to our home so we have a great view but it is really loud.  I set up the laundry room
	
 (small) for the dogs. Got a load of wash going so there was that noise, also put music in the room, turned on the lights, and put them in about 10 minutes before the show started with a chewy treat. It helps.

Lesley still came out shaky and nervous after the show. Harry was AOK.  But she rebounded well. Funny thing is, the next evening someone lit a small firework somewhere and Les went straight into the laundry room.  At least she's found her safe place.


Sad thing is, shelters are packed from frightened dogs running away. The Sacramento City Shelter is at capacity due to dogs that tore off.  Hopefully, many will be reunited with their owners soon.[ QUOTE
	
]

We live out in the middle of nowhere so not many fireworks around...thank goodness!  Buddy, our 15 year old can't hear anymore but Dolly our big, bad bully dog is the biggest baby ever!:doggie:


----------



## mdha

grietje said:


> Classic colors like Ebano, Nero, Now Tourmaline and Chene, don't typically go on sale.  They might if a style is being discontinued.  But you won't see a current classic bag in a classic color on sale.  This is where the department stores help.  Sometimes, they do!



Thanks for the reply!
I guess I'll be hanging out with you ladies for a while, get to know y'all and the brand. 

On the BV website, I like a couple of different style bags that come in the color camel.
How do you know what the style is called?
And is the color camel known by a different name?


----------



## mdha

mdha said:


> Thanks for the reply!
> I guess I'll be hanging out with you ladies for a while, get to know y'all and the brand.
> 
> On the BV website, I like a couple of different style bags that come in the color camel.
> How do you know what the style is called?
> And is the color camel known by a different name?



Oops, I may have asked a stupid question. The two I like are both called Napa, one is Napa Shoulder and the other is Napa Tote. However, when I click on the Napa Shoulder in Ebano it just says Napa Bag, no Shoulder.


----------



## BV_fan

mdha said:


> Greetings Ladies and Gents!
> 
> Just stumbled upon this forum while searching for BV information, specifically discounts.
> 
> Over half a decade ago I laid my eyes and hands on BV bags for the first and only time. The elegant, quality weave caught my attention, it's my kind of style, but after seeing the price tag I decided it was too frivolous for me.
> 
> Now, about 6 years later, the purses are still on my mind. Also, my camel/tan colored Hobo International is starting to look a little grungy, I'll want to replace it soon.
> 
> I saw I just missed a summer sale, and while perusing the thread I noticed the colors weren't something I'd be interested in. I'm curious, do "traditional" colors go on sale?



You may want to try websites like Bluefly and Styledrops. I'm not sure about their return policy, though. And even though they're supposed to sell only authentic items, I would have them authenticated here when you receive them if you decide to buy. Welcome!


----------



## BV_fan

mdha said:


> Oops, I may have asked a stupid question. The two I like are both called Napa, one is Napa Shoulder and the other is Napa Tote. However, when I click on the Napa Shoulder in Ebano it just says Napa Bag, no Shoulder.



Not all bags have names and the BV website doesn't always use them. 
The iconic BV is called the Veneta and one of the most popular totes is called the Rete tote, but you may be looking at another one. Nappa is the leather they use.


----------



## mdha

BV_fan said:


> You may want to try websites like Bluefly and Styledrops. I'm not sure about their return policy, though. And even though they're supposed to sell only authentic items, I would have them authenticated here when you receive them if you decide to buy. Welcome!



Thanks for the reply and the welcome!
I just checked out both those websites and their return policies.

The closest brick and mortar that carries BV is a 4 hr drive from my home.
The weekend of July 18th I'll be going to Dallas, TX.  Hopefully I'll have the time to stop by a store, and I'd like to feel confident (with knowledge) before stepping in.
Then in September I'm going to Vegas for a few Cirque Du Soleil shows.




BV_fan said:


> Not all bags have names and the BV website doesn't always use them.
> The iconic BV is called the Veneta and one of the most popular totes is called the Rete tote, but you may be looking at another one. Nappa is the leather they use.



Thanks for clearing that up, I see posters more versed in BV throwing around  style names that I didn't see on their website.

So, is this the iconic Veneta?
http://www.bottegaveneta.com/us/shoulder-or-hobo-bag_cod45268118gp.html

And is this the Rete?
http://www.bottegaveneta.com/us/tote-bag_cod45266659os.html

I like these two, what are their names?

http://www.bottegaveneta.com/item/index?cod10=45266926NB&siteCode=BOTTEGAVENETA_US

http://www.bottegaveneta.com/us/top-handle-bag_cod45266879.html


----------



## grietje

So, is this the iconic Veneta?
http://www.bottegaveneta.com/us/shoulder-or-hobo-bag_cod45268118gp.html
Yes

And is this the Rete?
http://www.bottegaveneta.com/us/tote-bag_cod45266659os.html
Yup.

I like these two, what are their names?

http://www.bottegaveneta.com/item/index?cod10=45266926NB&siteCode=BOTTEGAVENETA_US
This one is known as the Bella.

http://www.bottegaveneta.com/us/top-handle-bag_cod45266879.html
I don't know what this one is informally called.


----------



## mdha

grietje said:


> So, is this the iconic Veneta?
> http://www.bottegaveneta.com/us/shoulder-or-hobo-bag_cod45268118gp.html
> Yes
> 
> And is this the Rete?
> http://www.bottegaveneta.com/us/tote-bag_cod45266659os.html
> Yup.
> 
> I like these two, what are their names?
> 
> http://www.bottegaveneta.com/item/index?cod10=45266926NB&siteCode=BOTTEGAVENETA_US
> This one is known as the Bella.
> 
> http://www.bottegaveneta.com/us/top-handle-bag_cod45266879.html
> I don't know what this one is informally called.


Informal names?
So knowing the names wont help me out in a boutique?

Bella, pretty name for a pretty purse.  It looks about the size I prefer my purses.  I don't like bulky bags, the Veneta and Rete look huge.

The second purse has nice compartments.  Normally I don't like lots of hardware, but the chain straps are simple and plain.  I do wonder if the T-bars that keep the straps attached slip out of the holes often, that'd be annoying.

Also, all but one of my current purses have zippers, I never use them.  This annoys my mother, she is always zipping them up when I'm not looking.  So the magnetic closure on those two are appealing.


I'm gonna go check out the online boutiques in the sticky thread.
Thanks for the chat.  Have a good one, y'all!


----------



## grietje

mdha said:


> Informal names?
> So knowing the names wont help me out in a boutique?
> 
> Bella, pretty name for a pretty purse.  It looks about the size I prefer my purses.  I don't like bulky bags, the Veneta and Rete look huge.


 
The SAs who have been there a while may use the informal names or generally know them.

I have two Bellas and really like them.  It's a smaller bag but carries a lot of stuff.

The Veneta Hobo comes in three sizes so you're bound to find a size that works for you.

The Rete comes in two sizes. The large is quite large and I had one and used it work work and travel.  The large I have now is used exclusively for travel/overnighting.  I'd like to get the small one which is a much more day-to-day bag.


----------



## mdha

grietje said:


> The Veneta Hobo comes in three sizes so you're bound to find a size that works for you.



Figured it out: Medium, Large, and Maxi
The medium isn't really too big, that could work.

I'm also adding the Campana to my "like" list.  Sort of has the Iconic Veneta look but with magnetic closure.  I'm actually leaning more to these styles now, my first BV should probably have the classic look.



Does anyone happen to know if Saks in NOLA carries BV?
I'll be there in October for sure, and often my friends/family and I head there for an impromptu weekend.

One more question.  Neiman Marcus sends a 10% off promo for signing up through email, I've never done that.  Do y'all know if that'd apply towards a BV purchase?
I hate to pay full markup for anything, makes me feel like a dummy.


----------



## grietje

mdha said:


> Does anyone happen to know if Saks in NOLA carries BV?
> I'll be there in October for sure, and often my friends/family and I head there for an impromptu weekend.
> 
> One more question.  Neiman Marcus sends a 10% off promo for signing up through email, I've never done that.  Do y'all know if that'd apply towards a BV purchase?


 
Saks still carries BV online but I've noticed some actual retail store do not.  You'll have to check it out in person.

The email promotions generally exclude some of the high end brands and I believe BV is one of them.  It wasn't always so.  Several years ago you could get a discount.


----------



## mdha

Thanks for chatting grietje, you've been great!


After looking at so many BV pictures, I like the color Noce better than Camel.  BV's website does not currently have any style listed in that color, nor do any of the online department stores.  Is it a seasonal color, or discontinued, what's the story with that?  Think the Dallas boutique will have any Noce?



I noticed y'all were sharing pictures of your fur babies earlier in this thread, thought I'd add a picture of my little girl as a thank you for putting up with my newbie questions.  She's interesting, it'll be worth the view, promise!


----------



## grietje

mdha said:


> I like the color Noce better than Camel.  ...  Think the Dallas boutique will have any Noce?
> 
> 
> ... thought I'd add a picture of my little girl...


 
Noce is an older color that has been replace by Chene.  It's similar but a bit different. The boutiques should have Chene as it's a classic color.

What a lovely feline!  I have a real soft spot for silver tabs!


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

Very cute kitty.

I see that grietje has answered many of your questions. Hope that you will find your perfect BV soon. 

P.s.  I like Noce too. Too bad it's an older color that has been discontinued.


----------



## mdha

Thanks for clearing up the color situation.  Guess all that's left to do is view them in person.
But I can't guarantee I wont have more questions later, hehe


Technically my little girl is a Bengal Cat, she falls into the charcoal category.  I love that picture because she actually posed for me, she's very active and difficult to photograph.  Here's a better shot of her rosettes.


----------



## grietje

mdha said:


> Thanks for clearing up the color situation.  Guess all that's left to do is view them in person.
> But I can't guarantee I wont have more questions later, hehe
> 
> 
> Technically my little girl is a Bengal Cat, she falls into the charcoal category.  I love that picture because she actually posed for me, she's very active and difficult to photograph.  Here's a better shot of her rosettes.



I actually thought she might be because of the circles on her fur.  But she's small for one isn't she?  A colleague of mine had one and she had to wear oven mitts to pet the cat.  That one was a little too close to her wild cousins!


----------



## krawford

mdha said:


> Thanks for clearing up the color situation.  Guess all that's left to do is view them in person.
> But I can't guarantee I wont have more questions later, hehe
> 
> 
> Technically my little girl is a Bengal Cat, she falls into the charcoal category.  I love that picture because she actually posed for me, she's very active and difficult to photograph.  Here's a better shot of her rosettes.


 Beautiful cat.  I have never seen one before.


----------



## mdha

grietje said:


> I actually thought she might be because of the circles on her fur.  But she's small for one isn't she?  A colleague of mine had one and she had to wear oven mitts to pet the cat.  That one was a little too close to her wild cousins!



Yes, she was the runt of the litter and her face is more domestic looking than "wild" bengal.  Her muzzle stayed short so she still has a kitten-like face, and her pelt is silky soft.

There was another kitten in the litter that was perfect, perfect spots, perfect bone structure, it was sold to a breeder... in France!  I like that story.


----------



## septembersiren

I know a woman that breeds and shows Bengal Cats. 
She lived in NJ but I think she moved to Maryland


----------



## Mousse

mdha said:


> Figured it out: Medium, Large, and Maxi
> 
> The medium isn't really too big, that could work.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm also adding the Campana to my "like" list.  Sort of has the Iconic Veneta look but with magnetic closure.  I'm actually leaning more to these styles now, my first BV should probably have the classic look.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does anyone happen to know if Saks in NOLA carries BV?
> 
> I'll be there in October for sure, and often my friends/family and I head there for an impromptu weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> One more question.  Neiman Marcus sends a 10% off promo for signing up through email, I've never done that.  Do y'all know if that'd apply towards a BV purchase?
> 
> I hate to pay full markup for anything, makes me feel like a dummy.




Saks in NoLa at Canal Place does not carry BV. I was in NoLa this past week visiting my MIL. To the best of my knowledge Saks now only sells BV on-line. Weinstein's on Magazine St. used to sell BV, but they no longer do.


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

Before I brought my poodle home, I thought about getting a Bengal cat. The way I lost my previous dog was too devastating so I wanted to avoid getting another dog. I visited a few cat breeders and ended up finding my poodle breeder and everything is just history. 

Bengal cats are very pretty and intelligent. I still want to get one. Some day.  I need the approval from my poodle boy though.


----------



## mdha

krawford said:


> Beautiful cat.  I have never seen one before.



Thank you, I wish you could touch her too.



septembersiren said:


> I know a woman that breeds and shows Bengal Cats.
> She lived in NJ but I think she moved to Maryland



I believe they were first bred in the USA, American made!


----------



## mdha

Mousse said:


> Saks in NoLa at Canal Place does not carry BV. I was in NoLa this past week visiting my MIL. To the best of my knowledge Saks now only sells BV on-line. Weinstein's on Magazine St. used to sell BV, but they no longer do.



So glad you have this info, thank you!
Won't waste any time going there.


----------



## mdha

BV_LC_poodle said:


> Before I brought my poodle home, I thought about getting a Bengal cat. The way I lost my previous dog was too devastating so I wanted to avoid getting another dog. I visited a few cat breeders and ended up finding my poodle breeder and everything is just history.
> 
> Bengal cats are very pretty and intelligent. I still want to get one. Some day.  I need the approval from my poodle boy though.



Sorry for your loss, I got my little girl after I lost my terrier pound puppy.

Interestingly enough, I've thought about getting a poodle, because I've heard they don't shed much.

This is the first cat I've ever owned, even when I was living under my parents' roof we never had a cat, so I have no way to compare her, but she taught herself how to fetch this one spring toy, or really I should say she taught us how to throw the toy for her.


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

mdha said:


> Interestingly enough, I've thought about getting a poodle, because I've heard they don't shed much.



They don't shed.  No hair on furniture or black suits or anything.  People can't tell we have a dog when they walk into our place 



mdha said:


> This is the first cat I've ever owned, even when I was living under my parents' roof we never had a cat, so I have no way to compare her, but she taught herself how to fetch this one spring toy, or really I should say she taught us how to throw the toy for her.



LOL~ Your kitty cat is a brilliant trainer.


----------



## CoastalCouture

BV_LC_poodle said:


> Saw PorscheGirl's post about her cruise and decided to share with you a picture or two of my poodle boy.  DH was invited to teach a course at Sorbonne one summer so Nickel and I tagged along and spent almost 6 weeks in Europe.
> View attachment 3047645
> View attachment 3047649
> View attachment 3047650


Doing some catching up here after a 2 week break. I love these pics of your poodle sightseeing in Paris!


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

BookerMoose said:


> Please send your good thoughts to our beagle Popcorn
> 
> She had a cough for the last week and a bit - we had taken her to the vet out of an abundance of caution after one of our other beagles Moose developed pneumonia very quickly last year. She had no signs of fluid in her lungs and her vitals were all good, so the vet said just to watch her and it was likely just a cold but to bring her back if anything changed for the worse.
> 
> She seemed to be doing better over the course of the week, but then yesterday her breathing became very laboured and by early evening (by which time our regular vet was closed, of course) she was clearly very sick, so we took her to the emergency vet. They did x-rays and think the best case is pneumonia, worst is lung cancer - and are leaning to the latter but will do more tests today to get a diagnosis. In the meantime they are trying to stabilize her and giving her oxygen. We are reeling - and just want our Poppy Snoots to pull through this.




How's Popcorn doing?


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

CoastalCouture said:


> Doing some catching up here after a 2 week break. I love these pics of your poodle sightseeing in Paris!




Nickel says THANKS


----------



## BookerMoose

BV_LC_poodle said:


> How's Popcorn doing?



Thanks for checking.  We still don't know what exactly is wrong other than that they haven't found any cancer anywhere (but still can't completely rule it out) and it doesn't seem to be pneumonia.  Her lungs remain compromised but she is doing a bit better breathing now that the smoke we had from the forest fires in the region has cleared up a bit (bad timing on that for anyone with lung problems).  She started steroid treatment yesterday and other than peeing almost hourly (aaaagh) does seem more comfortable. And it only cost about $10K to find out...  just about nothing!!!!


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

BookerMoose said:


> Thanks for checking.  We still don't know what exactly is wrong other than that they haven't found any cancer anywhere (but still can't completely rule it out) and it doesn't seem to be pneumonia.  Her lungs remain compromised but she is doing a bit better breathing now that the smoke we had from the forest fires in the region has cleared up a bit (bad timing on that for anyone with lung problems).  She started steroid treatment yesterday and other than peeing almost hourly (aaaagh) does seem more comfortable. And it only cost about $10K to find out...  just about nothing!!!!




Haven't found cancer = I would consider that to be good news for now

Have you considered seeking a second opinion from a holistic vet?


----------



## septembersiren

sorry to hear Bookermoose


----------



## Mousse

I saw a clutch today at NM in Las Vegas. I've never seen this before in my BV travels. While it is not my style I love the size transition of the intrecciato.


----------



## V0N1B2

It reminds me of the Intrecciato Acquarello Bag they did in 2010
http://forum.purseblog.com/showpost.php?p=14260673&postcount=29

It's... _different_, that's for sure.


----------



## ayumiken

Wow! What a great clutch bag. This is so durable thing.


----------



## jburgh

BookerMoose said:


> Thanks for checking.  We still don't know what exactly is wrong other than that they haven't found any cancer anywhere (but still can't completely rule it out) and it doesn't seem to be pneumonia.  Her lungs remain compromised but she is doing a bit better breathing now that the smoke we had from the forest fires in the region has cleared up a bit (bad timing on that for anyone with lung problems).  She started steroid treatment yesterday and other than peeing almost hourly (aaaagh) does seem more comfortable. And it only cost about $10K to find out...  just about nothing!!!!



Any updates on Popcorn?


----------



## BookerMoose

jburgh said:


> Any updates on Popcorn?



She had a recheck today and the vet was happy with her progress so the treatment is definitely working to alleviate the symptoms, even if we don't know the cause yet.  So we are hoping she continues to improve.

And coming tomorrow.... All the way from Newfoundland... watch this space!!


----------



## V0N1B2

BookerMoose said:


> She had a recheck today and the vet was happy with her progress so the treatment is definitely working to alleviate the symptoms, even if we don't know the cause yet.  So we are hoping she continues to improve.
> 
> And coming tomorrow.... All the way from Newfoundland... watch this space!!


Please let it be one of these, please please please please


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

BookerMoose said:


> She had a recheck today and the vet was happy with her progress so the treatment is definitely working to alleviate the symptoms, even if we don't know the cause yet.  So we are hoping she continues to improve.
> 
> 
> 
> And coming tomorrow.... All the way from Newfoundland... watch this space!!




Yay [emoji322][emoji322][emoji322]

That's some good news!


----------



## jburgh

I think it will be another Beagle! So glad Poppy is getting better.


----------



## BookerMoose

jburgh said:


> I think it will be another Beagle! So glad Poppy is getting better.



Yes - another beagle!  We already have enough fur in the house without going for a Newfoundland!!!  She doesn't have a name just yet (we have a couple of ideas but need to meet her first) and is current waiting in Calgary for her flight to Vancouver - after a long flight from St. John's early this morning.  Her flight lands at 3:30 - we are so excited!!!


----------



## Mousse

BookerMoose said:


> Yes - another beagle!  We already have enough fur in the house without going for a Newfoundland!!!  She doesn't have a name just yet (we have a couple of ideas but need to meet her first) and is current waiting in Calgary for her flight to Vancouver - after a long flight from St. John's early this morning.  Her flight lands at 3:30 - we are so excited!!!




Aroooooo! Congrats!


----------



## grietje

BookerMoose said:


> She had a recheck today and the vet was happy with her progress so the treatment is definitely working to alleviate the symptoms, even if we don't know the cause yet.  So we are hoping she continues to improve.
> 
> And coming tomorrow.... All the way from Newfoundland... watch this space!!



Glad to read the 'Pop' is on the mend. And heartfelt congratulations on the new addition!  I look forward to finding out her name.


----------



## zooba

BookerMoose said:


> Yes - another beagle!  We already have enough fur in the house without going for a Newfoundland!!!  She doesn't have a name just yet (we have a couple of ideas but need to meet her first) and is current waiting in Calgary for her flight to Vancouver - after a long flight from St. John's early this morning.  Her flight lands at 3:30 - we are so excited!!!



Good to hear that Popcorn is doing better.  What an expressive face your new pup has.  Can't wait to be properly introduced.

Picked up a few Samorga organizers and trying to get myself ready for the travel season again. I want to get back to tablet/file in purse and bag as carryon.  What an exciting life I lead


----------



## LLANeedle

Bella dining al fresco at the marina.  Small dog, big personality.


----------



## septembersiren

bella is pretty darn cute 




LLANeedle said:


> Bella dining al fresco at the marina.  Small dog, big personality.
> View attachment 3065413


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

LLANeedle said:


> Bella dining al fresco at the marina.  Small dog, big personality.
> 
> View attachment 3065413




What a pretty girl!


----------



## mdha

Doesn't look like I'll be making a trip to Dallas this weekend *cries*


We added a new Bengal kitten to our family this past weekend.  We took proper precautions for introducing a new cat, he's safely sequestered in his own room with basic amenities plus lots of extras.  Our established cat (that I posted pictures of earlier in this thread) stopped eating and started acting frightened after we brought the kitten home, she hasn't even met him yet.  The vet gave her clonazepam and B12, she's much better now but there's a lot more work to be done during this adjustment period.  I may have to get my doctor to prescribe Me a sedative when this is all over, ha!

I was planning on asking the Dallas boutique if they participate in the seasonal sales too.  I ran across a yelp review from 2010 or so that said they had stopped.  If I can't establish rapport with them I will order from a department store or perhaps from one of the boutiques that you tpf folks frequent.  I was so looking forward to stopping by the BV boutique, ogling the camel color and everything else.  I'm also a bit of a frag hag, some of my favorite perfumes in my wardrobe and many that I've tested are Italian, so I'd like to smell a BV fragrance, specifically the Knots.


----------



## missbellamama

mdha said:


> Doesn't look like I'll be making a trip to Dallas this weekend *cries*
> 
> 
> We added a new Bengal kitten to our family this past weekend.  We took proper precautions for introducing a new cat, he's safely sequestered in his own room with basic amenities plus lots of extras.  Our established cat (that I posted pictures of earlier in this thread) stopped eating and started acting frightened after we brought the kitten home, she hasn't even met him yet.  The vet gave her clonazepam and B12, she's much better now but there's a lot more work to be done during this adjustment period.  I may have to get my doctor to prescribe Me a sedative when this is all over, ha!
> 
> I was planning on asking the Dallas boutique if they participate in the seasonal sales too.  I ran across a yelp review from 2010 or so that said they had stopped.  If I can't establish rapport with them I will order from a department store or perhaps from one of the boutiques that you tpf folks frequent.  I was so looking forward to stopping by the BV boutique, ogling the camel color and everything else.  I'm also a bit of a frag hag, some of my favorite perfumes in my wardrobe and many that I've tested are Italian, so I'd like to smell a BV fragrance, specifically the Knots.



..what a little beauty! They will be best buds soon enough
I love the breed..

I went the way of the Abysinnian. ..


----------



## grietje

mdha said:


> We added a new Bengal kitten to our family this past weekend...
> 
> I was planning on asking the Dallas boutique if they participate in the seasonal sales too...


 
I think a furry friend is way better than a visit to a BV boutique!  From you write, you're doing all the right things.  My sister, a feline lover, introduced little Marv to resident Inky slowly.  Marv was in the bathroom for several days, and then after that my sister put up a baby gate so they could at least see each other.  And after a good week of that(or was it 10 days) the baby gate went down.  It'll be bumpy but it'll work out.  You can also check with the breeder on his/her suggestions for feline introductions.

Odd that the Dallas boutique doesn't participate in sales.  I thought they were all part of the same and generally followed the same rules and guidelines.  Well, if it doesn't work in Dallas, I can tell you the folks at the Carmel boutique are WONDERFUL!!!!!


----------



## missbellamama

...we did the "baby gate"..that last 1 hour , Maya  was up and over lickety split. .and in poor Fig's face ..
After spending a few days in her own room, we had to re-train her to use her litter  in the basement - we had to move  her litter  box  a couple  of feet  every other  day, until it was beside  the big guy's


----------



## missbellamama

Agree  on the  Carmel boutique. ..especially  the lovely  lady who informally introduced  me to them


----------



## grietje

missbellamama said:


> Agree  on the  Carmel boutique. ..especially  the lovely  lady who informally introduced  me to them


 
Need me to do any recon for you in Vegas?


----------



## missbellamama

grietje said:


> Need me to do any recon for you in Vegas?


Waiting for a delivery as of  yesterday


----------



## missbellamama

grietje said:


> Need me to do any recon for you in Vegas?


...enjoy your mini vacay..


----------



## mdha

missbellamama said:


> ..what a little beauty! They will be best buds soon enough
> I love the breed..
> 
> I went the way of the Abysinnian. ..



We considered Abyssinian until we learned there were more Bengal breeders in our region.  Abys are graceful, regal cats, long tails are the best!




grietje said:


> Odd that the Dallas boutique doesn't participate in sales.  I thought they were all part of the same and generally followed the same rules and guidelines.  Well, if it doesn't work in Dallas, I can tell you the folks at the Carmel boutique are WONDERFUL!!!!!



Glad to hear from you, grietje!  You were one of the folks I had in mind after reading about your SA sending you info in the recent SS sale thread.

I just went back and read the yelp review, I wasn't totally right.  It says no more _public_ sales, it will be a one day 4 hour private event.  That's still not optimal for me as I live a 4 hour drive away.  And this is a 5 year old review, so things may have changed since then.

Here's the link to the review:
http://www.yelp.com/biz/bottega-veneta-dallas


----------



## missbellamama

I have friends who have Bengals,  they are a couple of real "rascals ", and a real joy, to watch together. .nice to see you getting a "sibling"... 
the breeders of   the Bengal are few and far between  here ..my friend had them flown from Saudi Arabia!


----------



## mdha

missbellamama said:


> I have friends who have Bengals,  they are a couple of real "rascals ", and a real joy, to watch together. .nice to see you getting a "sibling"...
> the breeders of   the Bengal are few and far between  here ..my friend had them flown from Saudi Arabia!


Wow, Saudi Arabia, what a flight!

There was a Bengal breeder from my area, Gogees, who had multiple TICA champions for several years, they retired before I got my first cats.  I imagine breeders of such renown helped to spawn the other breeders around here.

Please excuse my sad story, but with my first cat we actually got two, litter mates, brother and sister.  Unfortunately, the little boy passed away from hepatic cancer little over a year ago.  His symptoms came on suddenly and two weeks later he was gone.  His sister adjusted great, there was no "where the red fern grows" story.  I figured she'd adjust to a new kitten easily, I was wrong.

But yeah, they are such high energy cats, you kind of need two.  They love to play.


----------



## mdha

grietje said:


> Need me to do any recon for you in Vegas?



If I may insert myself, take a picture of camel, please!

There's not many pics floating around!


----------



## mdha

mdha said:


> If I may insert myself, take a picture of camel, please!
> 
> There's not many pics floating around!



Or just take note of its appearance, it looks a little "nude" in the pics I have found... not sure if I like it that light


----------



## V0N1B2

*HELP!!!*
BV did not make the Bella in this treatment, am I right?
And the bottom has SEAMS!! It's called the seamless tote for a reason!
3 hours left and 62 bids with a zero feedback buyer!
This bag is selling for $800 

Please help me report it!
http://www.ebay.com/itm/BOTTEGA-VEN...G-/261977653116?&_trksid=p2056016.m2516.l5255


----------



## diane278

V0N1B2 said:


> *HELP!!!*
> BV did not make the Bella in this treatment, am I right?
> And the bottom has SEAMS!! It's called the seamless tote for a reason!
> 3 hours left and 62 bids with a zero feedback buyer!
> This bag is selling for $800
> 
> Please help me report it!
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/BOTTEGA-VEN...G-/261977653116?&_trksid=p2056016.m2516.l5255


If you go to the BV website, you can send an email to customer service and they will pass it on to the Loss Prevention Dept........ give them as much info as possible.


----------



## V0N1B2

I reported it to eBay but with such little time, I hope BV can help.
I will send them an e-mail right now.  Thanks Diane


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

I have reported a few items to eBay and they didn't do anything.  I'm 100% sure those are fake.


----------



## V0N1B2

I have found them (after much digging) and the other items they have sold/have for sale on a fake website.
You too can buy this monstrosity for $438.00 shipping direct from Guangzhou


----------



## diane278

V0N1B2 said:


> I reported it to eBay but with such little time, I hope BV can help.
> I will send them an e-mail right now.  Thanks Diane


BV acted quickly when I reported something to them. They have a lot more to lose than eBay.


----------



## mdha

V0N1B2 said:


> Please help me report it!



I helped!

For the next hour I'll be watching this auction *popcorn*


----------



## V0N1B2

mdha said:


> I helped!
> 
> For the next hour I'll be watching this auction *popcorn*


YAY! Every little bit helps, I hope. 
I just wish I had seen it earlier.  I don't know why this is bothering me so much.  I think it's because I saw how many bids there were and that it was up to $800.00
I am hoping that the seller is shilling his/her own auction and that no real-life unsuspecting buyer is bidding on it. (fingers crossed)


----------



## mdha

V0N1B2 said:


> YAY! Every little bit helps, I hope.
> I just wish I had seen it earlier.  I don't know why this is bothering me so much.  I think it's because I saw how many bids there were and that it was up to $800.00
> I am hoping that the seller is shilling his/her own auction and that no real-life unsuspecting buyer is bidding on it. (fingers crossed)



Well, there could be innocent people bidding on this auction, that bothers me the most.  And you are protecting the brand and your purchases.  I know leather goods don't appreciate as well as something like precious metals but they do retain some value.

Also, I'm learning how to identify fakes and I never knew the Bella was known as the seamless tote, I see what you mean by the bottom of them bag.  Very interesting!


----------



## grietje

V0N1B2 said:


> YAY! Every little bit helps, I hope.
> I just wish I had seen it earlier.  I don't know why this is bothering me so much.  I think it's because I saw how many bids there were and that it was up to $800.00
> I am hoping that the seller is shilling his/her own auction and that no real-life unsuspecting buyer is bidding on it. (fingers crossed)



The Bella did come in this treatment. I saw it at NM in Banane.  But this color combo doesn't seem right so it's likely a replica.  Thanks for reporting it!


----------



## V0N1B2

My SA calls it the seamless tote.  I wish BV would give their bags real names though - there are like ten different Intrecciato Nappa Totes on the website 
I heard rumblings from head office that they're renaming the pillow/messenger bag...
the "Diane" 

Some fakes are really easy to spot (like any brand, I guess) but there are so many now that you would never know unless you see them up close - and/or their details give them away.
The counterfeit bag in that eBay listing didn't post the relevant pictures.  They didn't post a photo of the heatstamp.  I didn't need to see the heatstamp personally.  

The Bella did come in this treatment? Thanks for that grietje.  I think they did the Rete in it, and Knots...

EDIT: I found it.  And I see it has a panel on the bottom, too. ???


----------



## mdha

I found the website that purse belonged to, same background scene in the pics.  Those are definitely fakes, all the other brands too.  The Hermes prices really give it away.

This decides it for me, I'm gonna stop looking for deals on resale sites for my first BV. Familiarize myself with the feel of the bags, get it from a department store most likely, Barney's seems to have the best selection online, or the online boutique.  Ouch, the cost of peace of mind.


----------



## V0N1B2

There's nothing wrong with buying pre-loved.  Just make sure you have the bag authenticated first.  It's especially good if you're looking for an out of season colour (like your Noce) or a model no longer in production.
I agree though that to have total peace of mind, you need to buy from the boutique or authorized department store.  I think we have been lucky so far with the flash sale websites selling authentic BV.  Prada hasn't been so lucky from what I hear.
I used to make most of my purchases in Las Vegas as our selection here is dismal.  Unfortunately our dollar has taken a massive nose-dive in the past year and my spending on BV has been severely curbed.  I will still take my vacations but the big shopping trips are on the back burner.  For everything - not just bags.  I really want a large Rete Tote but with sales tax and exchange right now, it's over $5500CDN.  Ouch.
I do like helping people find stuff though - and there is of course some wiggle room if I happen to find that ultimate holy grail...


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

Almost all of favorite BVs are pre-owned. As long as you get it authenticated before making the purchase, I think it's fine. It also helps to go to the boutique/department stores and check out the bags and feel how an authentic one looks like.  Looking at the pictures/runway videos on legit sites and even reviews on YouTube can help too.


----------



## diane278

BV_LC_poodle said:


> Almost all of favorite BVs are pre-owned. As long as you get it authenticated before making the purchase, I think it's fine. It also helps to go to the boutique/department stores and check out the bags and feel how an authentic one looks like.  Looking at the pictures/runway videos on legit sites and even reviews on YouTube can help too.


I agree, but for those who don't live close to a BV store, it can be more of a challenge. It's just scary to think that you could pay hundreds of dollars, or even more,  for something that's fake. I think for me it would be the idea that someone cheated me, as I wouldn't ever cheat anyone. I think that tpfers are dedicated to the real deal!


----------



## news2me

Hi VON1B2!  Thank you for reporting that faked Bella. It's fake for sure. My first thought was just like yours that Bella did not come in this treatment, only the Rete and the Knot. But after grietje's post some images started reappearing in my mind and I remembered seeing Bella in Glimmer. It was quite an expensive bag too, around $5K, I think. But it only came in those pastel colors - Banane, Flamingo, maybe Ciel. Definitely nothing bright like the one on eBay.  I hope the bidding was fake and no one ended up paying for this monster.  The number of bidders (63) looked suspiciously high to me.


----------



## grietje

news2me said:


> Hi VON1B2!  Thank you for reporting that faked Bella. It's fake for sure. My first thought was just like yours that Bella did not come in this treatment, only the Rete and the Knot. But after grietje's post some images started reappearing in my mind and I remembered seeing Bella in Glimmer. It was quite an expensive bag too, around $5K, I think. But it only came in those pastel colors - Banane, Flamingo, maybe Ciel. Definitely nothing bright like the one on eBay.  I hope the bidding was fake and no one ended up paying for this monster.  The number of bidders (63) looked suspiciously high to me.



Heya M!  It was really expensive!  I want to say $4650.  It was definitely interesting but I did not love the treatment in Banane.


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

diane278 said:


> I agree, but for those who don't live close to a BV store, it can be more of a challenge. It's just scary to think that you could pay hundreds of dollars, or even more,  for something that's fake. I think for me it would be the idea that someone cheated me, as I wouldn't ever cheat anyone. I think that tpfers are dedicated to the real deal!




True. Very true.


----------



## news2me

grietje said:


> Heya M!  It was really expensive!  I want to say $4650.  It was definitely interesting but I did not love the treatment in Banane.



Yeah, you might be right about the price.  The ayers inlays made it an expensive bag.

BTW, how was your trip to Las Vegas? I was hoping for a reveal. Did I miss it?


----------



## grietje

news2me said:


> BTW, how was your trip to Las Vegas? I was hoping for a reveal. Did I miss it?



I had a great time in Las Vegas.  ate, drank (but only a bit), shopped and gambled.  I went to NM and two of the three BV boutiques as well as Barneys. I only came back with a dress.  I've been hunting/considering a specific BV and scouted the boutiques to consider alternatives.  Pretty stuff no doubt about it, but I decided to stay the course on my initial BV plan.  Reveal to come in November!


----------



## mdlcal28

Hi ladies! Long time-no type! Can I join in?
Haven't been to TPF BV in a while, I think!
Been nursing an "over fifty, quit trying to do those things" accident from April 25th.
Fell off a ladder, dislocated and fractured two bones in ankle, had surgery, splints, 3 casts, an air cast now, did the wheelchair, walker thing and still using a cane....hasn't been a fun few months and I am still no where near normal as far as I am concerned....
So what have you been up to??


----------



## grietje

mdlcal28 said:


> Hi ladies! Long time-no type! Can I join in?
> Haven't been to TPF BV in a while, I think!
> Been nursing an "over fifty, quit trying to do those things" accident from April 25th.
> Fell off a ladder, dislocated and fractured two bones in ankle, had surgery, splints, 3 casts, an air cast now, did the wheelchair, walker thing and still using a cane....hasn't been a fun few months and I am still no where near normal as far as I am concerned....
> So what have you been up to??


Hellooooooo!
Things for me haven't been nearly as excited as what you've been through!  Holy cow!  How awful!  The recovery sounds like Ike it has been long but steadily positive.

Have you been buying any BV?  What have you been looking at during your recovery?

I'm at the coast this weekend. Was gorgeous Friday, fogged in on Satturday and gorgeous today after the fog lifted around 10.  The wind has picked up though.

I've just caught up on the new HBO series, Ballers.  It's pretty good. But disturbing too.  These NFL players live in this crazy world where everyone wants a piece of the them and they are truly a commodity.  Not just by the teams but by the women who throw themselves at them.  I just have to wonder how many of these women actually view these players as people rather than a meal ticket. By the same token, I wonder how many players view these same women aseople rather than peices of a**.


----------



## Mousse

mdlcal28 said:


> Hi ladies! Long time-no type! Can I join in?
> Haven't been to TPF BV in a while, I think!
> Been nursing an "over fifty, quit trying to do those things" accident from April 25th.
> Fell off a ladder, dislocated and fractured two bones in ankle, had surgery, splints, 3 casts, an air cast now, did the wheelchair, walker thing and still using a cane....hasn't been a fun few months and I am still no where near normal as far as I am concerned....
> So what have you been up to??




Welcome back and wishing you a recovery to "normal." You have been through a lot! My Gosh. My BV acquisitions are very strategic these days. Still on the hunt for the right Cabat. Been traveling too much for work and the right amount for vacation. We are planning a vaca trip to visit dear friends in Sedona in October. Just got back from NoLa and Las Vegas for vaca. Heading to South Lake Tahoe, incline Village and Elko, NV this week for work. I had no idea Elko was so east in NV when I promised a customer meeting. This trip is reminiscent of Planes, Trains, and Automobiles. Looking forward to the train part of my travels but not the puddle jumper from Elko to Salt Lake City where I will get on a real Southwest plane for my flight back to SJC. Thanks for checking in with your BVettes.


----------



## mdlcal28

No BV purchases At all. Did however get one of the limited edition Tods D bags woven in two shades of chocolate . There's a pic on the Tods forum . Now waiting on fall to use it. Had my surgery on a Sunday, went home Monday, asked surgeon if I could go to work the next day- he looked at me like I'd losty mind!! lOL! I had breakfast lunch and dinner served in bed for seven days...there was no movement from this body! Just watched TV marathons and film noir..didn't mess w computer much... Lot more pain than I thought . Mh DH was such a doll helping me bathe and such. He just took over the house. Have been my pool maybe two hours all summer. It blows! But I had my Heeler fur babies to keep me company. Did I tell you we rescued a blue that is deaf at Christmastime?


----------



## jburgh

So sorry for the injury, mdlcal28!  Had something similar with a knee in late January.  You just cannot rush biology - I tell myself this every day my knee aches.  

I've been to Portland for a couple of dog shows, but not much else this summer. We also got a second Corgi about 5 or 6 weeks ago.


----------



## mdlcal28

Ahh NOLA! My favorite city! I am hoping we can go to Savannah in the fall, then next year we go back to NOLA to finishing doing all the things we didn't get to last trip.. 
Good to talk to yall&#128525;
Pain pill kicking in!


----------



## mdlcal28

No you can't jburgh, but I'm stubborn and don't like people waiting on me , so I know I have been overdoing it at times. Go back Mondaybto ortho to see what's next. This plate is driving me insane! 
And thanks for the Tod comment. I love that bag!!


----------



## mdha

I got the Bottega Veneta itch and I don't know if I can wait till I get the chance to visit a boutique!!


----------



## Mousse

I'm on my way home from Elko, NV. I learned that Elko is a gold mine and ranch town. I took a puddle jumper out of EKO to SLC and am connecting to a couple of SWA flights to get home to SJC. Check out this view of the great Salt Lake.


----------



## jburgh

mdha said:


> I got the Bottega Veneta itch and I don't know if I can wait till I get the chance to visit a boutique!!



What do you have the itch for?  If you like the pillow (aka Nodini), get the Argento!  This is a color that I would regret getting a piece of if I hadn't.


----------



## starstonebb

Sorry if this is off topic but I really need some professional opinions.

I used my new BV intrecciato for the first time today, and noticed these stains in the interior suede lining. I'm pretty sure that they weren't there and only appeared after I touched the lining briefly with my wet hands after washing my hands. Does this look like water stain to you? The stained parts feel a little tougher than the rest of the lining so I'm not sure if this was just water. Has anyone had this problem before? How can I get rid of these stains? Thank you!!!


----------



## mdha

jburgh said:


> What do you have the itch for?  If you like the pillow (aka Nodini), get the Argento!  This is a color that I would regret getting a piece of if I hadn't.



That's just too sophisticated for me.
I NEED a hobo/shoulder style to lug my cans of beans around.


----------



## jburgh

mdha said:


> That's just too sophisticated for me.
> I NEED a hobo/shoulder style to lug my cans of beans around.



Sounds like a Cervo Hobo is perfect then.  It is slouchy, casual, comfortable, and has some of the softest leather around.


----------



## mdha

jburgh said:


> Sounds like a Cervo Hobo is perfect then.  It is slouchy, casual, comfortable, and has some of the softest leather around.



You are not helping, jburgh!  I'm gonna need a big bottle of calamine lotion ASAP!

I had it narrowed down to classic large veneta or campana... now I want a cervo too!
And I need a wallet.
And I hope they release the bella in red (blue tone) in the future.

I'm this close { } to just blind buying from bv.com!


----------



## grietje

starstonebb said:


> Sorry if this is off topic but I really need some professional opinions.
> 
> I used my new BV intrecciato for the first time today, and noticed these stains in the interior suede lining. I'm pretty sure that they weren't there and only appeared after I touched the lining briefly with my wet hands after washing my hands. Does this look like water stain to you? The stained parts feel a little tougher than the rest of the lining so I'm not sure if this was just water. Has anyone had this problem before? How can I get rid of these stains? Thank you!!!


\

Try a suede brush or stone. Gently rub to soften it. Should take care of it.


----------



## V0N1B2

mdha said:


> You are not helping, jburgh!  I'm gonna need a big bottle of calamine lotion ASAP!
> 
> I had it narrowed down to classic large veneta or campana... now I want a cervo too!
> And I need a wallet.
> And I hope they release the bella in red (blue tone) in the future.
> 
> I'm this close { } to just blind buying from bv.com!


As long as you can return whatever you decide to buy... you know, just in case it doesn't work for you.
Grietje and I (and a few others I think) have the Cervo Loop shoulder bag.  I recommend it as well - just to throw another model at you.  It's super comfortable on the shoulder and doesn't slip off like the Campana might.  
I do think that a classic Veneta (in any size) is an excellent choice for your first BV.


----------



## mdha

V0N1B2 said:


> As long as you can return whatever you decide to buy... you know, just in case it doesn't work for you.
> Grietje and I (and a few others I think) have the Cervo Loop shoulder bag.  I recommend it as well - just to throw another model at you.  It's super comfortable on the shoulder and doesn't slip off like the Campana might.
> I do think that a classic Veneta (in any size) is an excellent choice for your first BV.



hmmm, in a "my first BV" reveal thread by dottiebbb, she mentioned the campana slipped off her shoulder when she tried it on too... but I really like that magnetic closure.  Did I happen to mention my Mom's cheeky habit of zipping up my purses when I'm not looking?  She thinks she's cute!

Is the Cervo Loop the bag that has the diamond pattern intrecciato seams on the bottom?
Both cervos are my style, I'd carry either one.

And I've never been one to make hasty decisions.  For instance, my husband and I put a fresh coat of paint on the walls of some of our rooms, picking out paint colors drove my husband mad because I spent months looking at thousands of color variations, it took us a full year to paint 5 rooms and a hallway.  But I'm really happy with my choices, they are perfect!



p.s. jburgh, I hope I did not offend you when I said "you are not helping", I was just playing around, maybe a little rough.  As a matter of fact, I appreciate everyone brainstorming with me, it's all part of my decision making process.  Thank you!


----------



## mdha

Here's another hangup of mine.

See this Camel colored jacket?  How it has that warm yellow undertone?
(picture taken from current ebay auction)






Now, compare to the picture of the current camel at BV.






The camel jacket is my kind of camel, the current camel looks kind of drab.
I know internet pictures can be deceiving, that's why I want to see it in person before I buy.

I'm not sure if I'm willing to pay full retail for a color I'm not in love with.  I might settle for this color at a discount tho.


----------



## jburgh

Announcement: The BV FAQS & Care sub is being absorbed into the main BV forum.  Soon the link to the FAQS & Care sub will be deleted.  All the threads have already been moved into this main forum.


----------



## grietje

So I'm heading up to Lake Tahoe tomorrow to crew and pace my friend Stephanie who is attempting to swim the length (21 miles) of Lake Tahoe on Tuesday.  She and I swam the width (11 miles) a few years ago and she's kept on going with longer distances.

Anyhow, send thoughts for calm waters and no wind.


----------



## mdha

While talking to an acquaintance about BV I learned that the Large Veneta in Camel is not sold in the USA boutiques, nor is the Campana.  I called a boutique to confirm this information.

My reaction:  pfffffthahahhahaha!  All that work learning out how to get a "deal" was futile the whole time.


----------



## Orlie

Barneys has the large veneta in camel.  And you can return it if you don't like the color!


----------



## mdha

Yeah, I saw it on Barneys, but I just decided to place the order with BV online, see what its like.

BV has a 20 day free return shipping policy, so that's good.

Now that I think about it, their US distribution center is probably Barneys.


----------



## Mousse

Well, we have thunderstorms and rain now in the Silicon Valley. For once I am saying rain rain don't go away. We need to end this 4 year drought.


----------



## grietje

Mousse said:


> Well, we have thunderstorms and rain now in the Silicon Valley. For once I am saying rain rain don't go away. We need to end this 4 year drought.


 
It's been really humid in Sacramento today.  I hope the rain comes and washes this away.


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

Mousse said:


> Well, we have thunderstorms and rain now in the Silicon Valley. For once I am saying rain rain don't go away. We need to end this 4 year drought.



It's been very humid in San Francisco this week but still no rain


----------



## lkweh

Yay, finally it rained but only 2" in some areas. Definitely need more rain in CA &#128166;&#128167;


----------



## Juliela

grietje said:


> So I'm heading up to Lake Tahoe tomorrow to crew and pace my friend Stephanie who is attempting to swim the length (21 miles) of Lake Tahoe on Tuesday.  She and I swam the width (11 miles) a few years ago and she's kept on going with longer distances.
> 
> Anyhow, send thoughts for calm waters and no wind.


 
G - I hope you and Stephanie had a successful journey across the lake. I'm eager to hear how it went!


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

Just groomed my boy. No more Tina Turner style [emoji23]


----------



## diane278

BV_LC_poodle said:


> Just groomed my boy. No more Tina Turner style [emoji23]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3091275


He's looking quite handsome!


----------



## grietje

Juliela said:


> G - I hope you and Stephanie had a successful journey across the lake. I'm eager to hear how it went!



She had a terrific swim.  10 hours, 36 minutes and change.  Conditions were great until the last two hours. Water temp read high 60s but it felt colder. At least it did when I swam with her.


----------



## Juliela

grietje said:


> She had a terrific swim.  10 hours, 36 minutes and change.  Conditions were great until the last two hours. Water temp read high 60s but it felt colder. At least it did when I swam with her.


 
Congrats! What an achievement! My 3 kids are all competitive swimmers (daughter now swimming collegiate level) so I can only imagine the dedication she put into her training and preparation. She's lucky to have had your support!


----------



## krawford

BV_LC_poodle said:


> Just groomed my boy. No more Tina Turner style [emoji23]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3091275


 Handsome boy


----------



## mdha

Eagerly anticipated this package all day.







Was hoping I'd love it when I saw it in person, but it was hate at first site.
It smelled awesome though!!
The purse next to it is the ancient Hobo International that I want to replace.






I took it outside, looked at it under different lights inside, but I just couldn't remove the sneer off my face.

No more pictures, I wasn't feeling inspired.

Oh well, the search continues... maybe that dark grey color...


----------



## V0N1B2

mdha said:


> Eagerly anticipated this package all day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Was hoping I'd love it when I saw it in person, but it was hate at first site.
> It smelled awesome though!!
> The purse next to it is the ancient Hobo International that I want to replace.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I took it outside, looked at it under different lights inside, but I just couldn't remove the sneer off my face.
> 
> No more pictures, I wasn't feeling inspired.
> 
> Oh well, the search continues... maybe that dark grey color...


Not the right tone of Camel for you I guess.  Other than the colour, what did you think of the bag? Did it feel and sit right on your shoulder? Were the dimensions appropriate for you?


----------



## diane278

mdha said:


> Eagerly anticipated this package all day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Was hoping I'd love it when I saw it in person, but it was hate at first site.
> It smelled awesome though!!
> The purse next to it is the ancient Hobo International that I want to replace.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I took it outside, looked at it under different lights inside, but I just couldn't remove the sneer off my face.
> 
> No more pictures, I wasn't feeling inspired.
> 
> Oh well, the search continues... maybe that dark grey color...


Both the dark gray (Ardoise) and the NLG are great grays for a basic bag. Not like I'm biased or anything&#8230;..


----------



## mdha

V0N1B2 said:


> Not the right tone of Camel for you I guess.  Other than the colour, what did you think of the bag? Did it feel and sit right on your shoulder? Were the dimensions appropriate for you?



I loved everything else about it.  Was worried it might be a bit big, but it was just right.  It felt comfortable, and y'all are right, it is much lighter than it looks.

Also, I expected it to be stiffer after reading all the comments here about relaxing after usage, but it is a nice supple leather right out of the box.

Being able to hold it was a great experience.  Maybe should have ordered the campana too, to try it on.


----------



## mdha

diane278 said:


> Both the dark gray (Ardoise) and the NLG are great grays for a basic bag. Not like I'm biased or anything..



Why is Light in the NLG name?  It looks pretty dark to me.


----------



## diane278

mdha said:


> Why is Light in the NLG name?  It looks pretty dark to me.


I have no idea. Why can't they call the Canard 'teal' or 'mallard'? I think they enjoy confusing people like me. English is not only my first language&#8230;it's my only language. At least with NLG, I know what the words mean&#8230;.It's not nearly as dark as Ardoise, maybe that's the comparison? I struggle with the names that came before I slid down this slippery slope.


----------



## frzsri

Hi ladies, quick question. How much can a medium Veneta fit? Plan to purchase one online and unable to try it on IRL. I have the measurements but sometimes the carrying capacity can differ a lot depending on the material and design of the bag.
For eg, can it fit every SLG in this picture minus the yellow bag (Pochette Accessoires) at the back?



Thank you so much for any info you can give[emoji5]&#65039;


----------



## septembersiren

I would get the large if youi carry that much stuff 
it would fit in the medium but it would look stuffed 





frzsri said:


> Hi ladies, quick question. How much can a medium Veneta fit? Plan to purchase one online and unable to try it on IRL. I have the measurements but sometimes the carrying capacity can differ a lot depending on the material and design of the bag.
> For eg, can it fit every SLG in this picture minus the yellow bag (Pochette Accessoires) at the back?
> 
> View attachment 3092800
> 
> Thank you so much for any info you can give[emoji5]&#65039;


----------



## diane278

frzsri said:


> Hi ladies, quick question. How much can a medium Veneta fit? Plan to purchase one online and unable to try it on IRL. I have the measurements but sometimes the carrying capacity can differ a lot depending on the material and design of the bag.
> For eg, can it fit every SLG in this picture minus the yellow bag (Pochette Accessoires) at the back?
> 
> View attachment 3092800
> 
> Thank you so much for any info you can give[emoji5]&#65039;





septembersiren said:


> I would get the large if youi carry that much stuff
> it would fit in the medium but it would look stuffed



I agree that you have too much for a medium. My venetas are medium and they are filled up with much less than it appears you will be carrying....


----------



## mdha

diane, I saw some of your posts in the grey/black color reference sub-thread
You are a 50 shades of grey freak!


What are your thoughts on Elephant, Ash Scuro, Steel?  Those look like some interesting morphing colors.

Also, NM has a purse listed as Charcoal.  I assume that is a department store rename?
(Another level of confusion, why!?!?!)


----------



## LLANeedle

frzsri said:


> Hi ladies, quick question. How much can a medium Veneta fit? Plan to purchase one online and unable to try it on IRL. I have the measurements but sometimes the carrying capacity can differ a lot depending on the material and design of the bag.
> For eg, can it fit every SLG in this picture minus the yellow bag (Pochette Accessoires) at the back?
> 
> View attachment 3092800
> 
> Thank you so much for any info you can give[emoji5]&#65039;


All of that would cause my large to bulge!


----------



## jburgh

LLANeedle said:


> All of that would cause my large to bulge!



Same here.


----------



## diane278

mdha said:


> diane, I saw some of your posts in the grey/black color reference sub-thread
> You are a 50 shades of grey freak!
> 
> 
> What are your thoughts on Elephant, Ash Scuro, Steel?  Those look like some interesting morphing colors.
> 
> Also, NM has a purse listed as Charcoal.  I assume that is a department store rename?
> (Another level of confusion, why!?!?!)


My hair is also 50 shades of gray! I cannot give an educated opinion on the three grays you mentioned. I don't know that I've even seen them. I have been a BVette for only a few years and since I live 3 hours from a boutique, I was not exposed to much in the beginning. I'm trying to make up for lost time! The first few years, I would see some of the current grays at NM, but they were either too brown toned or otherwise not to my taste. Now that I have both Ardoise (NM charcoal?) and NLG in both the veneta and pillow bags I feel that my basic gray needs for filled. The NLG veneta and pillow are my spring/summer gray bags and the Ardoise ones are my winter grays. The argento was the icing on the gray cake. That's why I have begun to add bright colors. And to think that I was worried I'd have nothing left to buy......  Sorry I'm of no help here....


----------



## diane278

mdha said:


> Also, NM has a purse listed as Charcoal.  I assume that is a department store rename?
> (Another level of confusion, why!?!?!)



I also feel it's confusing. All I can guess is that dept store SA's have to deal with many different lines and with all the seasonal changes, it might be overwhelming to try to learn all the specific color names. And BV has some doozies when it comes to colors, unless one speaks multiple languages. Plus, there is probably more turnover in dept store help which adds another layer on the learning curve. I'm just guessing here...


----------



## jburgh

diane278 said:


> I also feel it's confusing. All I can guess is that dept store SA's have to deal with many different lines and with all the seasonal changes, it might be overwhelming to try to learn all the specific color names. And BV has some doozies when it comes to colors, unless one speaks multiple languages. Plus, there is probably more turnover in dept store help which adds another layer on the learning curve. I'm just guessing here...



This is a pet peeve of mine.  You would think the look books would be given to the web marketing folks long before they are needed.  The look books come out so far in advance.   I have a really hard time with the inaccurate names online.


----------



## chiisaibunny

When my NM sa and I inquire with the NM BV person, she knows the BV color names and styles and when they look up colors in the system, the BV names show up. My sa will tell me the abbreviation and I can figure out the BV color. So something happens with online. But online is also a separate entity from the brick and mortar. Saks online changes names too, drives me nuts.


----------



## frzsri

septembersiren said:


> I would get the large if youi carry that much stuff
> 
> it would fit in the medium but it would look stuffed







diane278 said:


> I agree that you have too much for a medium. My venetas are medium and they are filled up with much less than it appears you will be carrying....







LLANeedle said:


> All of that would cause my large to bulge!







jburgh said:


> Same here.




Thank you so much for the feedback kind ladies! 
Passed on the medium as it seems too small for what I need it for. 
Oh well back to looking for the perfect one....


----------



## mdha

BVettes, I have a story y'all will enjoy.

When I purchased the camel veneta online, at checkout I requested a sample of the Knot or Knot eau Florale.  Well, I just received a small box in the mail, inside was a lengthy handwritten letter from an Online Personal Shopper and a cute mini bottle of Knot.

I was just expecting a small 1mL sample in a generic dabber vial.
But what has impressed me the most is this handwritten note, what a nice touch!
I almost feel bad for returning the bag.

The fragrance is a really nice, clean, fresh, modern scent.  My favorite!
Neroli/Orange Blossom centric- a green smelling flower.  My favorite!
Sweetened with tonka bean.
Piqued with citrus.
Grounded with rose, carnation, lavender.
And anchored with a clean musk.
I can't speak for it's longevity as I just tried it on, but the sillage is what I've come to expect from Italian perfumes, boisterous.
I like it!

Sooo... when will the next seasonal colors be released?
I've got to order a bag from this SA!


----------



## grietje

mdha said:


> ...But what has impressed me the most is this handwritten note, what a nice touch! I almost feel bad for returning the bag...


 
How nice!  I'm not sure if it's like this with all high end designers but I think BV's service is terrific.  The SA I work with in Carmel is just delightful, amazing, kind, thoughtful.  It's that personal touch that has made me loyal to him!


----------



## Mousse

grietje said:


> How nice!  I'm not sure if it's like this with all high end designers but I think BV's service is terrific.  The SA I work with in Carmel is just delightful, amazing, kind, thoughtful.  It's that personal touch that has made me loyal to him!




I agree with G. BV customer service is the best. I travel a lot for work and frequent several BV boutiques across the US. I love receiving hand written thank you notes and personalized e-mails. I had an amazing experience yesterday at Melrose Place. The SA recognized me from a visit in 2014 even though my knot bracelet purchase was quite small. He was most gracious and showed me some lovely BV bling. A small reveal tomorrow when I get home from my biz travels.


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

There are a few small Argento Rete Totes in San Francisco boutique.


----------



## mysassylady

Hello everyone..

I need some opinions and perhaps advices from anyone who owns these babies.. I'm thinking of getting a knot clutch and I want something green,  I would bring it to weddings and formal parties Which one would look worth the money? I don't know which one should I get cause they're all veryyy beautiful!!

1. The leather one (at $1,950) (does it not look glamorous enough for an evening wedding party?)

OR

2. The satin one (at $1,550) (do the color and satin make it look tacky in real life?)

Thanks in advance!!


----------



## diane278

mysassylady said:


> Hello everyone..
> 
> I need some opinions and perhaps advices from anyone who owns these babies.. I'm thinking of getting a knot clutch and I want something green,  I would bring it to weddings and formal parties Which one would look worth the money? I don't know which one should I get cause they're all veryyy beautiful!!
> 
> 1. The leather one (at $1,950) (does it not look glamorous enough for an evening wedding party?)
> 
> OR
> 
> 2. The satin one (at $1,550) (do the color and satin make it look tacky in real life?)
> 
> Thanks in advance!!


I don't own a knot but I have never seen one irl that wasn't gorgeous. Check out this thread...http://forum.purseblog.com/bottega-veneta/a-little-friday-eye-candy-917673.html


----------



## chiisaibunny

mysassylady said:


> Hello everyone..
> 
> I need some opinions and perhaps advices from anyone who owns these babies.. I'm thinking of getting a knot clutch and I want something green,  I would bring it to weddings and formal parties Which one would look worth the money? I don't know which one should I get cause they're all veryyy beautiful!!
> 
> 1. The leather one (at $1,950) (does it not look glamorous enough for an evening wedding party?)
> 
> OR
> 
> 2. The satin one (at $1,550) (do the color and satin make it look tacky in real life?)
> 
> Thanks in advance!!



there is a green croc knot on Saks.com that I'm guessing will be Irish from this seasons colors. Don't know if it's in your knot budget. Like Diane said, they're always stunning. 
I prefer silk faille because I feel like the satin is too delicate even though I think the satin is a little dressier. I've been waiting for a leather stretch knot but I'm not sure that will ever happen.


----------



## Mousse

chiisaibunny said:


> there is a green croc knot on Saks.com that I'm guessing will be Irish from this seasons colors. Don't know if it's in your knot budget. Like Diane said, they're always stunning.
> 
> I prefer silk faille because I feel like the satin is too delicate even though I think the satin is a little dressier. I've been waiting for a leather stretch knot but I'm not sure that will ever happen.




The BV boutique on Rodeo drive had an Irish croc stretch knot and a Byzantine croc stretch knot tucked away in their "naughty" knot drawer last week. They are a work of art.


----------



## krawford

Mousse said:


> The BV boutique on Rodeo drive had an Irish croc stretch knot and a Byzantine croc stretch knot tucked away in their "naughty" knot drawer last week. They are a work of art.



Omg!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mdha

mysassylady said:


> Hello everyone..
> 
> I need some opinions and perhaps advices from anyone who owns these babies.. I'm thinking of getting a knot clutch and I want something green,  I would bring it to weddings and formal parties Which one would look worth the money? I don't know which one should I get cause they're all veryyy beautiful!!
> 
> 1. The leather one (at $1,950) (does it not look glamorous enough for an evening wedding party?)
> 
> OR
> 
> 2. The satin one (at $1,550) (do the color and satin make it look tacky in real life?)
> 
> Thanks in advance!!



Newb here, never seen a knot in person.

In my opinion, judging by the pictures you posted, I think both are appropriate for a formal setting.  The leather knot would go better with edgy, alternative style party dress, and I think it could be dressed down too- you could easily wear that with some holy jeans and funky top.

The satin knot would go better with classic styles, it definitely looks more elegant.

So it just depends on your personal style.  Rocker chick style=leather knot.  Timeless beauty style=satin knot.


----------



## mdha

I ordered the large veneta hobo in charcoal from NM.  In the envelope there is a tag that says Ardoise (also, there is a numbered card in that envelope- what does that mean?  It looks like the punch card at the frozen yogurt place "10 purchases and your next is free"  )

Anywyas, I LOVE THIS COLOR!!!!!  Yaay!!!
It's an off-black, just fantastic!!

However...
There is a little spot on the weave that looks like a dried booger.  I do not want to go through the hassle of returning it for another... maybe I should?  What do y'all think?

Or should I try to clean it off?

Am I being too fussy?


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

No you are not being too fussy.

I think I would try cleaning it if I have a reliable leather cleaner at home. I would send it back for an exchange if I can't remove it with minimal effort. 

But hey you have found a color you love! Congrats!!


----------



## grietje

mdha said:


> I ordered the large veneta hobo in charcoal from NM.  In the envelope there is a tag that says Ardoise (also, there is a numbered card in that envelope- what does that mean?  It looks like the punch card at the frozen yogurt place "10 purchases and your next is free"  )
> 
> Anywyas, I LOVE THIS COLOR!!!!!  Yaay!!!
> It's an off-black, just fantastic!!
> 
> However...
> There is a little spot on the weave that looks like a dried booger.  I do not want to go through the hassle of returning it for another... maybe I should?  What do y'all think?
> 
> Or should I try to clean it off?
> 
> Am I being too fussy?


Agree with BV LC, you're not being too fussy.

Try a damp (just a touch of plain old warm water) soft cloth and give it a wipe. Not too hard, just a wee rub.  If it comes off, you're set.  If it doesn't with that, I'd consider an exchange.


----------



## mdha

All I have around the house is frye leather cream, scotch guard, and husband's saddle oil, so I tried greitje's advice- it didn't budge and I tried scratching at it a bit too.  Whatever this substance is, it's still kind of tacky and its stuck on there real good.

I talked to a NMcsr, they have others in-stock, she said they'll send a replacement asap and I should receive it friday, so that's awesome.  I've got this one boxed and ready to drop off at usps tomorrow.

Thank you, ladies, y'all are real sweethearts, I appreciate your advice.


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

mdha said:


> All I have around the house is frye leather cream, scotch guard, and husband's saddle oil, so I tried greitje's advice- it didn't budge and I tried scratching at it a bit too.  Whatever this substance is, it's still kind of tacky and its stuck on there real good.
> 
> 
> 
> I talked to a NMcsr, they have others in-stock, she said they'll send a replacement asap and I should receive it friday, so that's awesome.  I've got this one boxed and ready to drop off at usps tomorrow.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you, ladies, y'all are real sweethearts, I appreciate your advice.




Perfect. Looking forward to your reveal.


----------



## zooba

Going to Denver for a conference this weekend.  Does anybody have any recommendations for fun places to eat at in the Downtown area?  I've heard rants and raves on the same places (rialto cafe and Snooze) and always end up eating in the hotel restaurant.  Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Mousse

zooba said:


> Going to Denver for a conference this weekend.  Does anybody have any recommendations for fun places to eat at in the Downtown area?  I've heard rants and raves on the same places (rialto cafe and Snooze) and always end up eating in the hotel restaurant.  Any help would be greatly appreciated.




I haven't been to Denver in a couple of years except for connecting flights. I swear by TripAdvisor for reliable restaurant and hotel reviews.


----------



## chiisaibunny

Mousse said:


> The BV boutique on Rodeo drive had an Irish croc stretch knot and a Byzantine croc stretch knot tucked away in their "naughty" knot drawer last week. They are a work of art.



Sigh, croc is gorgeous but more than I'm willing to spend ...


----------



## LLANeedle

So excited.....my BFF is in NYC visiting her daughter.....she texts me a pic of the fifth ave BV......I respond by saying,  if I knew you were so close I'd have you check on a bag for me.....so being the best BFF she went back and many pics later and chats with the nicest SA a bag is on its way to me due to arrive Wednesday when I'm back at home.......so expect a reveal.


----------



## Mousse

LLANeedle said:


> So excited.....my BFF is in NYC visiting her daughter.....she texts me a pic of the fifth ave BV......I respond by saying,  if I knew you were so close I'd have you check on a bag for me.....so being the best BFF she went back and many pics later and chats with the nicest SA a bag is on its way to me due to arrive Wednesday when I'm back at home.......so expect a reveal.




Ooooooh... Can't wait!


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

LLANeedle said:


> So excited.....my BFF is in NYC visiting her daughter.....she texts me a pic of the fifth ave BV......I respond by saying,  if I knew you were so close I'd have you check on a bag for me.....so being the best BFF she went back and many pics later and chats with the nicest SA a bag is on its way to me due to arrive Wednesday when I'm back at home.......so expect a reveal.



Which one?  Can't wait!


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

I don't know where to post this but I would like to see if any of you can post a side-by-side comparison between Moon and Argento.  Thanks a lot.


----------



## Mousse

My DH is from NoLa. I feel so much love for this city that I call my second home. When I visit, I love to add to my Mignon Faget jewelry collection. Took this photo today because the 10th anniversary of Katrina is almost here. The pendant is MF. The real oyster shell with a pearl is from Drago's in Metairie.


----------



## diane278

Mousse said:


> My DH is from NoLa. I feel so much love for this city that I call my second home. When I visit, I love to add to my Mignon Faget jewelry collection. Took this photo today because the 10th anniversary of Katrina is almost here. The pendant is MF. The real oyster shell with a pearl is from Drago's in Metairie.
> View attachment 3109754


Beautiful! I am also a silver fan. I tend to store my pieces in the flannel bags they come in. Is there a better way that you know of?


----------



## Mousse

diane278 said:


> Beautiful! I am also a silver fan. I tend to store my pieces in the flannel bags they come in. Is there a better way that you know of?




I store my MF pieces in the original flannel bags. They do often need a touch up with a polishing cloth. Will post a picture of my favorite Mignon Faget necklace on Sat. - the 10th anniversary of the dreaded Katrina. She is all about the spirit of NoLa. Dang, I sure love that city and her people. Especially my MIL!!!!


----------



## diane278

I was briefly in the VF boutique today and was told that a bright red is coming for spring. There weren't any photos for me to see. I don't have a red but I am not sure that I need one, so I guess I'll wait to see what appears on the horizon. What I could really use is a soft navy blue to wear with jeans.maybe prusse will appear in a pillow.


----------



## grietje

So, it's happened again.  Every now and then I feel the need to go on a sneaker bender.  I love athletic shoes!

I have designated sneaks for running, designated cross trainers, designated dog walking shoes, girl about town sneaks, and thrasher sneaks for yard work and such.  Oh and then I have my hiking sneaks.  I am trying to fight this but I have already succumbed to this sudden need for new dog walking sneaks.

What benders do you fight?


----------



## Mousse

diane278 said:


> I was briefly in the VF boutique today and was told that a bright red is coming for spring. There weren't any photos for me to see. I don't have a red but I am not sure that I need one, so I guess I'll wait to see what appears on the horizon. What I could really use is a soft navy blue to wear with jeans.maybe prusse will appear in a pillow.




Red? A bright red would work for me in a cabat!


----------



## diane278

grietje said:


> So, it's happened again.  Every now and then I feel the need to go on a sneaker bender.  I love athletic shoes!
> 
> I have designated sneaks for running, designated cross trainers, designated dog walking shoes, girl about town sneaks, and thrasher sneaks for yard work and such.  Oh and then I have my hiking sneaks.  I am trying to fight this but I have already succumbed to this sudden need for new dog walking sneaks.
> 
> What benders do you fight?



*G, please make this a new thread. I'd bet we all have at least one thing that lures us into the abyss.*


----------



## buonobi

hello everyone.

I'm a newbie of BV.

I just saw a pre-loved BV calfskin Large Campana, wht you think?? It looks so yummy...
Actually I got a Givenchy Small goatskin Antigona, I sometimes think it's so heavy.
So I'm thinking to find a workbag to replace it..... (Sorry Antigona..I loved you..)

How about calfskin large campana? I would like to use it as daily work bag.

Thanks so much.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

grietje said:


> So, it's happened again.  Every now and then I feel the need to go on a sneaker bender.  I love athletic shoes!
> 
> What benders do you fight?



I love sneakers too! I practically live in them daily. I have my morning errands pair, running pair, travelling pair, sports with child pair, VANS and KEDS to pair with cropped jeans and lately, even pairs for summer dresses (much to someone's dismay). They just are so comfortable and I walk a lot. Being a true US Size 10, it is impossible for me to buy any shoes in my country as size 9 is already very rare. Most ladies are a 5 or 6. I think the impossibility to buy any in store adds to my frenzy to constantly look for new pairs via the US retailers.


----------



## missbellamama

This thread fits me to a tee...I am always on the lookout for a new pair of glasses...whether it'd be day to day in door or a pair to convert into sunglasses...my last pair were a deep red/black plaid - Face a face are my favorites at the moment.


----------



## mdha

diane278 said:


> I was briefly in the VF boutique today and was told that a bright red is coming for spring. There weren't any photos for me to see. I don't have a red but I am not sure that I need one, so I guess I'll wait to see what appears on the horizon. What I could really use is a soft navy blue to wear with jeans.maybe prusse will appear in a pillow.



Red!?!  Yes!!

Dear handsome Tomas Maier, please make the Bella in a blue tone red, then my collection will be complete, thank you.


----------



## jburgh

Mousse, Lagos has a "Hearts of..." collection. It has been around for dozens of years. I am not the biggest fan of the heart in design, but these are sort of nice.  I have one of Seattle.  There is a Heart of NOLA you may want to see.  https://www.lagos.com/hearts-of-lagos/heart-of-new-orleans/620


----------



## BookerMoose

So I pulled the trigger today on a Truffle Montaigne.  I did some reading here and decided that it was different enough from each of Ebano, Tea and Noce to warrant getting it&#8230;  and as I am running out of colours to find in the original Montaigne that I don't already have at this point (yes, I am obsessed&#8230 it really is now an exercise of filling in between colours I already have.  Does anyone have any or all of the above and is able to confirm that I didn't make a mistake?  I am most worried about Tea, as I could find enough that said it was significantly lighter than Ebano and completely different than Noce.  In any event, I will know for sure when it arrives!


----------



## V0N1B2

BookerMoose said:


> So I pulled the trigger today on a Truffle Montaigne.  I did some reading here and decided that it was different enough from each of Ebano, Tea and Noce to warrant getting it  and as I am running out of colours to find in the original Montaigne that I don't already have at this point (yes, I am obsessed) it really is now an exercise of filling in between colours I already have.  Does anyone have any or all of the above and is able to confirm that I didn't make a mistake?  I am most worried about Tea, as I could find enough that said it was significantly lighter than Ebano and completely different than Noce.  In any event, I will know for sure when it arrives!


I'm not sure about Tea, but definitely different from Ebano and Noce.  I think Truffle is a really pretty colour and would look great in a Montaigne.  I thought Tea had more of a red undertone to it?  Was it Truffle that had the seasonal purple lining or am I thinking of Toffee?  Yes it was Toffee, now that my caffeine has kicked in.  Regardless, it's going to be gorgeous, and I can't wait to see pics.

I just walked out of Holt Renfrew minutes ago and am trying to get out of the rain at Starbucks.  I saw Argento today and it was   They only had it in the small Rete and I'm afraid it's just a bit too small for me.  The also had it in a flat clutch/pouch but I would have seriously considered it in the turn-lock clutch or whatever that is called.  It would be perfect in that style.
Other than that, a dismal display as per usual


----------



## Mousse

Celebrating the resilience of family and friends on the 10 year anniversary of Katrina.


----------



## BookerMoose

V0N1B2 said:


> I'm not sure about Tea, but definitely different from Ebano and Noce.  I think Truffle is a really pretty colour and would look great in a Montaigne.  I thought Tea had more of a red undertone to it?  Was it Truffle that had the seasonal purple lining or am I thinking of Toffee?  Yes it was Toffee, now that my caffeine has kicked in.  Regardless, it's going to be gorgeous, and I can't wait to see pics.
> 
> I just walked out of Holt Renfrew minutes ago and am trying to get out of the rain at Starbucks.  I saw Argento today and it was   They only had it in the small Rete and I'm afraid it's just a bit too small for me.  The also had it in a flat clutch/pouch but I would have seriously considered it in the turn-lock clutch or whatever that is called.  It would be perfect in that style.
> Other than that, a dismal display as per usual



Thanks V0N.  Tea definitely has red in it - and the descriptions of Truffle I have found talk about purple undertones so I am hopeful they will be completely different!

Have you ever been so happy to see rain in Vancouver?!  Crazy.  I had to run to the local Starbucks to get a bucket of water at 6 am the other morning to put out a smouldering fire in the bark mulch in the park by the Canada Line station in Yaletown.  It clearly had started from someone's careless discarding of a cigarette.  The burning patch was over a foot across and sparking when I came across it - if it had flared up a number of large trees could have caught fire

And yes, another dismal display of BV at Holts.  Maybe someday we will get a BV boutique here...


----------



## jburgh

missbellamama said:


> This thread fits me to a tee...I am always on the lookout for a new pair of glasses...whether it'd be day to day in door or a pair to convert into sunglasses...my last pair were a deep red/black plaid - Face a face are my favorites at the moment.



missbellamama - my glasses are the Face a Face Bocca Sexy 1 style with the black  striped front and the orange arms with boots. Go here http://www.luxuryeyesite.com/face-a-face-bocca-sexy-1/ , then click on color #252 in the drop down menu.  

If only my prescription didn't add another $700 to the price, I have a different pair for every day of the week.


----------



## diane278

Mousse said:


> Celebrating the resilience of family and friends on the 10 year anniversary of Katrina.
> View attachment 3112799


Beautiful photo. 

The other day, I read an article about the success of a number of public charter schools in New Orleans.They offered open enrollment and the kids were excelling, even though they had entered the program several years behind.


----------



## missbellamama

jburgh said:


> missbellamama - my glasses are the Face a Face Bocca Sexy 1 style with the black  striped front and the orange arms with boots. Go here http://www.luxuryeyesite.com/face-a-face-bocca-sexy-1/ , then click on color #252 in the drop down menu.
> 
> If only my prescription didn't add another $700 to the price, I have a different pair for every day of the week.


Those frames are too awesome ...my optician had those in an orange/purple combo !


----------



## Mousse

jburgh said:


> Mousse, Lagos has a "Hearts of..." collection. It has been around for dozens of years. I am not the biggest fan of the heart in design, but these are sort of nice.  I have one of Seattle.  There is a Heart of NOLA you may want to see.  https://www.lagos.com/hearts-of-lagos/heart-of-new-orleans/620




Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Mousse

diane278 said:


> Beautiful photo.
> 
> The other day, I read an article about the success of a number of public charter schools in New Orleans.They offered open enrollment and the kids were excelling, even though they had entered the program several years behind.




Lots of really good things are happening in NoLa. A sure sign of recovery is the renovation and construction of schools. A new high school in the lower 9th ward was under construction during our last visit in July.


----------



## Mousse

After a crazy day of flying including an emergency landing in Las Vegas, I'm enjoying a bowl of  "chowda" at my hotel in Boston. Comfort food from my home town!


----------



## GoStanford

Mousse said:


> After a crazy day of flying including an emergency landing in Las Vegas, I'm enjoying a bowl of  "chowda" at my hotel in Boston. Comfort food from my home town!
> View attachment 3116009


Yikes!  I am happy that you are safe - unexpected flight issues like that scare me.  I hope everybody on board is OK.


----------



## Mousse

GoStanford said:


> Yikes!  I am happy that you are safe - unexpected flight issues like that scare me.  I hope everybody on board is OK.




We landed fine. No need to use the exit doors and no injuries. American Airlines handled it well and rebooked me on US Air immediately. I was smart to call them rather than to wait in a customer service line at LAS. American gets what customer service is all about. I have to give them credit for managing their social media and responding to my tweets so quickly. They surprised me beyond my expectations today with an e-mail about posting frequent flier credits in my account to make up for the inconvenience.


----------



## Longchamp

jburgh said:


> missbellamama - my glasses are the Face a Face Bocca Sexy 1 style with the black  striped front and the orange arms with boots. Go here http://www.luxuryeyesite.com/face-a-face-bocca-sexy-1/ , then click on color #252 in the drop down menu.
> 
> If only my prescription didn't add another $700 to the price, I have a different pair for every day of the week.




Thanks for the link. Love Face a Face.


----------



## septembersiren

I love to cook, but don't I don't cook very often anymore since my kids are grown and gone from the nest. 
I was out to dinner the other night with some people who started to rave over the best dessert they ever had
*asian pear macadaiam nut wontons* 
sound good 
of course I could not rest until I made them. 
My son and his family came for dinner the other night 
they wanted chinese food so we ordered out. 

I did make the wontons for dessert though
they turned out delish
I did tweak the recipe a bit 
there was no sugar in it or other spices so I did add 5 spice and a little cinnamon maybe an 1/8 tsp of each or less
while I was making them I could not for the life of me remember what a wonton looked like
so instead of making them like wonton I sorta made an envelop shape out of them. 
they were very good yummy in fact 
I wish I could post a pic but I didn't take any
 I had some of the filling left over so yesterday
I took that and made it into empanads out of it 

I have to say I liked the filling better as an empanada than a wonton 
it was great with vanilla Ice cream 

here is a link to the recipe that used that I tweaked 

http://wegottaeat.com/kaleko420/recipes/asian-pear-macadamia-wontons


----------



## septembersiren

*jburgh*
I love those glasses\
I love the boots on the ear pieces


----------



## Mousse

We are having a nasty heat wave in the Bay Area. 101 degrees in Mountain View. Tomorrow is forecast to be hotter.


----------



## diane278

Mousse said:


> We are having a nasty heat wave in the Bay Area. 101 degrees in Mountain View. Tomorrow is forecast to be hotter.
> View attachment 3123271


It's bad here, too, but we're used to it and I think you get more humidity, which adds another layer of weight to the heat. For me, the humidity is the real energy zapper.


----------



## zooba

septembersiren said:


> I did make the wontons for dessert though
> they turned out delish
> I did tweak the recipe a bit
> there was no sugar in it or other spices so I did add 5 spice and a little cinnamon maybe an 1/8 tsp of each or less
> while I was making them I could not for the life of me remember what a wonton looked like
> so instead of making them like wonton I sorta made an envelop shape out of them.
> they were very good yummy in fact
> I wish I could post a pic but I didn't take any
> I had some of the filling left over so yesterday
> I took that and made it into empanads out of it
> 
> I have to say I liked the filling better as an empanada than a wonton
> it was great with vanilla Ice cream
> 
> here is a link to the recipe that used that I tweaked
> 
> http://wegottaeat.com/kaleko420/recipes/asian-pear-macadamia-wontons




Thanks so much for the link- we need to make these at home.  They sound delicious


----------



## diane278

There's a two page article about Tomas Maier in the October issue of Elle Decor. 

Oops. someone is lacking in the photography department at my house....


----------



## GoStanford

Lots of publicity of late.  There is a 5-6 page article in the magazine accompanying the weekend Financial Times.  This week's magazine is focused on menswear.  My phone rotates photos, sorry about that.  Even though it is labelled as second only to Gucci in this congolomerate's holdings, I feel BV is a brand more under the radar than Gucci is, and I personally like that.  I think it's good to have different styles/exteriors/use of logos to have several options available.


----------



## grietje

Home from the Alcatraz swim.  It was a good event.  Conditions were good but not perfect.  There was no wind which meant no choppy water but we got a helluva wake from a tanker ship that passed just as we were getting ready to jump.  And it gets markedly colder as you get out of the Bay and swim into the Aquatic Park.

The tides were an issue for slower swimmers--several groups had be picked up by a boat and taken due west and thrown in again because the tides were pushing them in the wrong direction.  I was OK. I was able to manage the tide and then made a turn left towards the Aquatic Park and held a pretty straight course in.

The swim allows wetsuits but it's treated as a separate division because wet suits are considered to give a significant advantage (one is obviously warmer but more importantly, one is more buoyant). I don't wear a wetsuit.  My mentor, Rick, is old school so I obey (or couldn't stomach the relentless teasing that would ensue).

My stats:
Time: 33:09
Rank:
62nd overall out of 834 swimmers, 664 finished
31st overall in swimsuit division
13th female overall
5th female in swimsuit (non-wet suit) division

But more importantly, it was fun to do some window shopping in SF.  Visited the SF BV boutique and enjoyed the eye candy.  An Argento half zip wallet had my eye and I tried on the long chain small Olimpia.  But I found a beauty at NM--a large Camel Olimpia. Holy Cow!  Nevertheless, all I ended up buying were some exercise shorts...


----------



## GoStanford

grietje said:


> Home from the Alcatraz swim.



What a packed weekend you had!  I think your times are impressive - my spouse does open water swimming and these types of conditions are not trivial.  

How in the world did you do Sacramento -> SF plus shopping -> Sausalito -> early morning swim -> home so quickly?!


----------



## Mousse

grietje said:


> Home from the Alcatraz swim.  It was a good event.  Conditions were good but not perfect.  There was no wind which meant no choppy water but we got a helluva wake from a tanker ship that passed just as we were getting ready to jump.  And it gets markedly colder as you get out of the Bay and swim into the Aquatic Park.
> 
> The tides were an issue for slower swimmers--several groups had be picked up by a boat and taken due west and thrown in again because the tides were pushing them in the wrong direction.  I was OK. I was able to manage the tide and then made a turn left towards the Aquatic Park and held a pretty straight course in.
> 
> The swim allows wetsuits but it's treated as a separate division because wet suits are considered to give a significant advantage (one is obviously warmer but more importantly, one is more buoyant). I don't wear a wetsuit.  My mentor, Rick, is old school so I obey (or couldn't stomach the relentless teasing that would ensue).
> 
> My stats:
> Time: 33:09
> Rank:
> 62nd overall out of 834 swimmers, 664 finished
> 31st overall in swimsuit division
> 13th female overall
> 5th female in swimsuit (non-wet suit) division
> 
> But more importantly, it was fun to do some window shopping in SF.  Visited the SF BV boutique and enjoyed the eye candy.  An Argento half zip wallet had my eye and I tried on the long chain small Olimpia.  But I found a beauty at NM--a large Camel Olimpia. Holy Cow!  Nevertheless, all I ended up buying were some exercise shorts...




Congrats G! I think you should reward yourself with that Argento half zip wallet.


----------



## diane278

Mousse said:


> Congrats G! I think you should reward yourself with that Argento half zip wallet.


I think so, too!


----------



## grietje

GoStanford said:


> How in the world did you do Sacramento -> SF plus shopping -> Sausalito -> early morning swim -> home so quickly?!




I am a woman on a mission--get in, shop, swim, get out.  Without traffic, it's 1.5 hours from Sacramento to SF. I left yesterday around 2pm and got into the City by 4:15.  I wandered around the shops for a few hours and then headed down to the water to get dinner and check into my hotel. The swim was at 7:30am and my hotel was right across the street from the finish.  I had a quick bite, jumped in the shower and was on the road home by 10:15am. I made great time home and was on the couch watching football by noon!


----------



## grietje

Mousse said:


> Congrats G! I think you should reward yourself with that Argento half zip wallet.


 


diane278 said:


> I think so, too!




It's tempting but I'm taking Diane's FV into consideration and noodling the appropriate amount of time about my next BV purchase.


----------



## V0N1B2

Congratulations grietje   That's amazing.  
I guess it's okay to bring this up now after the fact but, aren't there like, ummmm... SHARKS!  in the waters near Alcatraz?


----------



## news2me

Congratulation on finishing the race, grietje! This is such an impressive result.  I am sorry I missed your visit to SF but I was out of town. I love reading your thoughts on new BV items you saw and I made a mental note to myself to check out the Camel Olimpia.


----------



## LLANeedle

An impressive swim.......congrats.....and I agree with Diane.....if not a BV reward for your time consider a BV memento  to mark the event!


----------



## jburgh

grietje said:


> I am a woman on a mission--get in, shop, swim, get out.  Without traffic, it's 1.5 hours from Sacramento to SF. I left yesterday around 2pm and got into the City by 4:15.  I wandered around the shops for a few hours and then headed down to the water to get dinner and check into my hotel. The swim was at 7:30am and my hotel was right across the street from the finish.  I had a quick bite, jumped in the shower and was on the road home by 10:15am. I made great time home and was on the couch watching football by noon!



Really impressive, congratulations.  I would love even half of your energy!


----------



## diane278

grietje said:


> It's tempting but I'm taking Diane's FV into consideration and noodling the appropriate amount of time about my next BV purchase.


Your post made me think. It's been decades since I was competing in equestrian events. I've forgotten that the reward in sports (for me) came from knowing I'd done my best. Blue ribbons and trophies were nice, but nothing compared to competing with myself and realizing that in that particular class, on that particular day, my horse and I "clicked" because of all our training and we did the best we could do. The trophies and ribbons have long been tossed, but the memories of those hard won successes still make me smile. Thanks for bringing those memories back to me. (Just writing about this brings a smile to my face...) But,  trophies can come in many guises....so go ahead and get the wallet if thats what works for you!


----------



## grietje

V0N1B2 said:


> Congratulations grietje   That's amazing.
> I guess it's okay to bring this up now after the fact but, aren't there like, ummmm... SHARKS!  in the waters near Alcatraz?



That's the nice thing. There are some shark species but only bottom dwellers not the big choppers.  One has to deal with seals; they zoom by you or pop up in your face.  I've only had the experience of 'something' brushing against my thigh as I swam on a previous event.  Admittedly, that was odd.  An old swimmer pal tells this 'if it swims underneath you and it's brown, you're cool.  If it's grey, not so cool.'



news2me said:


> Congratulation on finishing the race, grietje! This is such an impressive result.  I am sorry I missed your visit to SF but I was out of town. I love reading your thoughts on new BV items you saw and I made a mental note to myself to check out the Camel Olimpia.



I hope you had a nice weekend out.  I'd be very interested in your take on the Camel.  Lisa, you SA, is just amazing. So low key!



LLANeedle said:


> An impressive swim.......congrats.....and I agree with Diane.....if not a BV reward for your time consider a BV memento  to mark the event!



Thank you!



jburgh said:


> Really impressive, congratulations.  I would love even half of your energy!



Thank you J.  I was pretty tuckered out yesterday afternoon. A lot of adrenalin got burned too as it's been 10 years since I did the race.


----------



## grietje

diane278 said:


> Your post made me think. It's been decades since I was competing in equestrian events. I've forgotten that the reward in sports (for me) came from knowing I'd done my best. Blue ribbons and trophies were nice, but nothing compared to competing with myself and realizing that in that particular class, on that particular day, my horse and I "clicked" because of all our training and we did the best we could do. The trophies and ribbons have long been tossed, but the memories of those hard won successes still make me smile. Thanks for bringing those memories back to me. (Just writing about this brings a smile to my face...) But,  trophies can come in many guises....so go ahead and get the wallet if thats what works for you!


I think competition is a remarkable thing because it takes a lot to put yourself out there and do your best.  I'm happy to have brought back some good memories.


----------



## CoastalCouture

grietje said:


> Home from the Alcatraz swim.
> 
> My stats:
> Time: 33:09
> Rank:
> 62nd overall out of 834 swimmers, 664 finished
> 31st overall in swimsuit division
> 13th female overall
> 5th female in swimsuit (non-wet suit) division
> 
> .


Congratulations on your Alcatraz swim! I was already impressed when you mentioned that you were doing it, now not only did you complete it, you did amazingly well.


----------



## CoastalCouture

grietje said:


> That's the nice thing. There are some shark species but only bottom dwellers not the big choppers.  One has to deal with seals; they zoom by you or pop up in your face.  I've only had the experience of 'something' brushing against my thigh as I swam on a previous event.  Admittedly, that was odd.  An old swimmer pal tells this 'if it swims underneath you and it's brown, you're cool.  If it's grey, not so cool.'


Local theory has it that wearing a wetsuit allows random sharks to mistake you for a seal.


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

Begin rant - 

Why do human parents let their kids run around and pull on my dog's ears/tail and when I ask them to please keep their kids away from my dog, they insist that their kids are just being friendly and super clean?

NO! Petting any dogs without asking the owners is just rude and can be dangerous. And NO! Many of those kids are not clean. They touch my dog with their sticky little hands and some have even spilled soda on my dog while they came running to us. 

How would human parents feel if some stranger grabs your daughter, without asking for permission, and then tell you he just thinks your girl is so cute that he thinks she deserves a kiss from him and that it's totally fine to give her ponytail a little tuck???? 

End rant.


----------



## Mousse

I just saw Mac Davis in the lobby of The Overton Hotel in Lubbock, TX. He grew up here in a home long gone that is now the hotel property.   He's in town to receive an award. If you ever do need to visit Lubbock, The Overton is THE place to stay. BTW, he has a lot less hair these days.


----------



## diane278

BV_LC_poodle said:


> Begin rant -
> 
> Why do human parents let their kids run around and pull on my dog's ears/tail and when I ask them to please keep their kids away from my dog, they insist that their kids are just being friendly and super clean?
> 
> NO! Petting any dogs without asking the owners is just rude and can be dangerous. And NO! Many of those kids are not clean. They touch my dog with their sticky little hands and some have even spilled soda on my dog while they came running to us.
> 
> How would human parents feel if some stranger grabs your daughter, without asking for permission, and then tell you he just thinks your girl is so cute that he thinks she deserves a kiss from him and that it's totally fine to give her ponytail a little tuck????
> 
> End rant.


Unfortunately, some parents clearly do not feel their children should be expected to demonstrate common courtesy when out in public. It's sad because their children are not learning social skills that will help them succeed later on in life. Imagine how difficult it would be to be a child who has no idea of appropriate manners and must wonder why others do not want to interact with him/her. Teachers live with this situation on a daily basis&#8230;..


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

diane278 said:


> Unfortunately, some parents clearly do not feel their children should be expected to demonstrate common courtesy when out in public. It's sad because their children are not learning social skills that will help them succeed later on in life. Imagine how difficult it would be to be a child who has no idea of appropriate manners and must wonder why others do not want to interact with him/her. Teachers live with this situation on a daily basis..




Oh yes. I know. I used to teach in a junior high school and now I work in a university library. 

Just today I told a college student who was talking loudly on her phone with the hands free headset to take her phone call outside the library.  She replied: I'm using the hands free thing already.  It's okay to use this and talk while driving. Who are you to not let me talk on my phone?

I feel sorry for her - rude AND stupid at the same time.


----------



## grietje

BV_LC_poodle said:


> Begin rant -
> 
> Why do human parents let their kids run around and pull on my dog's ears/tail and when I ask them to please keep their kids away from my dog, they insist that their kids are just being friendly and super clean?
> 
> NO! Petting any dogs without asking the owners is just rude and can be dangerous.
> 
> End rant.



So true!  Harry is a pit bull and so if he nipped back, it'd be on me.  Kids come up and ask to pet  the dogs and I say 'no, you have to ask your mom and dad first.'  I'm not taking any chances,

On a related note, I have a new way of dealing with children throwing a tantrum and parents doing nothing about it.  I start screaming too.  My first time was on a crowded bus in SF.  The kid was completely melting down and the parents did nothing.  So I started screaming. Of course it caught people off guard.  And the child was just stunned and shut up.  And I said to him and his parents "See?  It's not so nice."  It's highly effective and after my initial fear, I whip it out without much trepidation as I'm finding it doesn't take much.  I've had a few cheers from adults too.


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

grietje said:


> So true!  Harry is a pit bull and so if he nipped back, it'd be on me.  Kids come up and ask to pet  the dogs and I say 'no, you have to ask your mom and dad first.'  I'm not taking any chances,
> 
> On a related note, I have a new way of dealing with children throwing a tantrum and parents doing nothing about it.  I start screaming too.  My first time was on a crowded bus in SF.  The kid was completely melting down and the parents did nothing.  So I started screaming. Of course it caught people off guard.  And the child was just stunned and shut up.  And I said to him and his parents "See?  It's not so nice."  It's highly effective and after my initial fear, I whip it out without much trepidation as I'm finding it doesn't take much.  I've had a few cheers from adults too.




LOL. My hubby did that once on a flight when the kid kept crying for 2 hours and the parents just put on their headphones and did nothing.  DH started screaming and that couple turned around and stared at him. 

DH: Annoyed just after 30 secs? Your precious child has been doing this non stop for 2 hours already.

A few fellow passengers actually clapped their hands!


----------



## Mousse

BV_LC_poodle said:


> LOL. My hubby did that once on a flight when the kid kept crying for 2 hours and the parents just put on their headphones and did nothing.  DH started screaming and that couple turned around and stared at him.
> 
> DH: Annoyed just after 30 secs? Your precious child has been doing this non stop for 2 hours already.
> 
> A few fellow passengers actually clapped their hands!




I was on a flight recently where the parents conveniently seated their three children rows away and in the row behind me. I was on the exit row. They were playing video games, laughing way too loud and kicking our seats. The guy next to me was very tall. He stood up and said: "If you don't start behaving we are going to open that door (pointing to the emergency exit) and put you out on the wing for the rest of the flight." They were so terrified and they behaved the rest of the way.


----------



## septembersiren

grietje

congratulations on your swim


----------



## annie9999

Mousse said:


> I was on a flight recently where the parents conveniently seated their three children rows away and in the row behind me. I was on the exit row. They were playing video games, laughing way too loud and kicking our seats. The guy next to me was very tall. He stood up and said: "If you don't start behaving we are going to open that door (pointing to the emergency exit) and put you out on the wing for the rest of the flight." They were so terrified and they behaved the rest of the way.


we all have our pet peeves. 
i don't let my dog approach children or other dogs without parent/ owner permission.

my children- who are now adults- were always well behaved on airplanes.  once my son was kicking the chair in front of him.  the person brought it to my attention in a very nice way.  i don't think it is necessary or appropriate to threaten or scare children.


----------



## diane278

annie9999 said:


> we all have our pet peeves.
> i don't let my dog approach children or other dogs without parent/ owner permission.
> 
> my children- who are now adults- were always well behaved on airplanes.  once my son was kicking the chair in front of him.  the person brought it to my attention in a very nice way.  i don't think it is necessary or appropriate to threaten or scare children.


I'm always thankful when I realize that I am in the company of proactive parents. It's too bad when some parents disengage from parenting. Although there are always exceptions, I think that parents who are consistent with expectations at home have children who behave appropriately in public&#8230;.except perhaps for toddlers who are exceptions to just about every rule at some point. Video games can certainly keep kids busy, but like cell phones, there are noise considerations that require the realization that others do not want to participate in the games&#8230;or adults' phone calls. I don't think anyone enjoys having to say something to someone's children, but sometimes it seems there are no other options, especially when you can't exit the situation and the parents are not within earshot. Being stuck in a metal tube is not fun when someone around you, adult or child, seems to be totally unaware of others' needs.


----------



## NYCgirl

Mousse said:


> I was on a flight recently where the parents conveniently seated their three children rows away and in the row behind me. I was on the exit row. They were playing video games, laughing way too loud and kicking our seats. The guy next to me was very tall. He stood up and said: "If you don't start behaving we are going to open that door (pointing to the emergency exit) and put you out on the wing for the rest of the flight." They were so terrified and they behaved the rest of the way.




Before I had kids, I was definitely more bothered by kids acting out in public places, however my 3 year son is autistic and I now am much more sympathetic to the difficulties  in "controlling" the behavior of children. I always do my best to manage his and the baby's behavior when we are in public, but traveling (especially flying) is incredibly difficult. I'm not excusing a passive parent, but sometimes when you have been trying your best for hours, you just can't do anymore. My son is terrific and would probably seem like a typical kid to most people on first look, but changes to his environment and routine are very challenging for him. Also, my kids both love dogs (we have two) but I know that some kids with special needs can be very terrified of them. It really angers me when people don't keep their dogs on a short leash or even have them off a leash around kids or other dogs, because who knows how they will react?


----------



## diane278

NYCgirl said:


> Before I had kids, I was definitely more bothered by kids acting out in public places, however my 3 year son is autistic and I now am much more sympathetic to the difficulties  in "controlling" the behavior of children. I always do my best to manage his and the baby's behavior when we are in public, but traveling (especially flying) is incredibly difficult. I'm not excusing a passive parent, but sometimes when you have been trying your best for hours, you just can't do anymore. My son is terrific and would probably seem like a typical kid to most people on first look, but changes to his environment and routine are very challenging for him. Also, my kids both love dogs (we have two) but I know that some kids with special needs can be very terrified of them. It really angers me when people don't keep their dogs on a short leash or even have them off a leash around kids or other dogs, because who knows how they will react?


I never had children of my own so sometimes I have all the patience in the world and other times I have very little. A lot depends upon whether or not I'm hungry. I know that sounds odd, but I'm not fun when I'm hungry. Or tired. Or in pain&#8230;&#8230;.. God help anyone who has to deal with me if I have a sinus headache. 

I used to have dogs. Two cocker spaniels. Yes&#8230;they were my children. I got custody in the divorce. He paid dog support and had unlimited visitation. He took them to Elaine's Animal Inn for play time when I was out of town. And yes, we both talked baby talk to them. (I swore I wouldn't, but I did.) I also swore I would keep them off the furniture but instead I bought leather furniture, as my then husband wouldn't limit access to the couch. I never let them off the leash because I was paranoid that they might get hurt. By hurt, I mean they might run out into a street and get hit by a car because they were rescue dogs and we spoiled them rotten so they thought they owned the street and everywhere else they ventured. Yup&#8230;.my (dog) parenting skills in a nutshell&#8230;.oh, well&#8230;.I'm not the only dog mommy who has done these things.


----------



## diane278

I was wondering if anyone has an approximate idea of when the next BV sale might start. I have always missed the sales and think it's time for me to pay more attention to possibly benefitting from one. I know that someone posted about how BV sales work somewhere on the forum but I have no idea where. Any direction would be appreciated as I might be traveling this holiday season. By traveling, I mean I might venture out of Frugality Village and visit Seriously Vetted Sales Land. It'll be a brief and careful visit, if at all&#8230;..


----------



## grietje

diane278 said:


> I was wondering if anyone has an approximate idea of when the next BV sale might start. I have always missed the sales and think it's time for me to pay more attention to possibly benefitting from one. I know that someone posted about how BV sales work somewhere on the forum but I have no idea where. Any direction would be appreciated as I might be traveling this holiday season. By traveling, I mean I might venture out of Frugality Village and visit Seriously Vetted Sales Land. It'll be a brief and careful visit, if at all..



The FW sale should happen just after Thanksgiving.  I think it was early December last year.  The boutiques will do their private sale for three days or so and then make it public. They'll start sending photos of what's included mid to late November. I always enjoy speculating what will be on sale and what won't.

The SS sale happens in late May around Memorial Day.

Department store sales start around the same time or just a bit later and are for a longer period of time.


----------



## Mousse

Visited the Dallas Arboretum Pumpkin Village today.


----------



## Mousse

On my way home on Southwest Airlines from TX after an 8 day trip from the Big D to Wichita Falls to Amarillo to Lubbock and back to the Big D. Can't wait to see my DH and open up a big box of BV goodness that has been waiting for my arrival home. Reveal later this week.


----------



## BV_fan

annie9999 said:


> we all have our pet peeves.
> i don't let my dog approach children or other dogs without parent/ owner permission.
> 
> my children- who are now adults- were always well behaved on airplanes.  once my son was kicking the chair in front of him.  the person brought it to my attention in a very nice way.  i don't think it is necessary or appropriate to threaten or scare children.



I'm sure I will be judge by this....

I always make sure that my kids don't kick the seat in front of them when we're flying, but once, when my youngest daughter was only 1 yr and still sitting on my lap, the guy in front of me decided to recline fully leaving us not space to move or eat. At that point, I was so annoyed that if my daughter accidentally or playfully kicked his seat, I did nothing to prevent it or correct her.


----------



## diane278

BV_fan said:


> I'm sure I will be judge by this....
> 
> I always make sure that my kids don't kick the seat in front of them when we're flying, but once, when my youngest daughter was only 1 yr and still sitting on my lap, the guy in front of me decided to recline fully leaving us not space to move or eat. At that point, I was so annoyed that if my daughter accidentally or playfully kicked his seat, I did nothing to prevent it or correct her.


I think that a lot of the problems encountered here could be mitigated by the airlines. If they are going provide seats that recline, they need to provide the space required. They could certainly include a small area for children in the back of the plane where families could sit and kids could make a little more noise. Instead they have designed planes to hold as many people as possible with little, if any, regard to human comfort.  Until an airline comes along that treats customers differently, and profits by it, I doubt that anything will improve&#8230;.I'm sure not counting on government regulations to require that airlines do things differently.


----------



## jburgh

Someone very special was born on this day...

*Happy Birthday Septembersiren!*

Thanks for being a member here, we are crazy about you!
:doggie:artyhat::doggie:


----------



## grietje

Happy Birthday S!!!


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

Happy birthday!!


----------



## septembersiren

Thank you


----------



## diane278

Happy Birthday, Septembersiren! Your knowledge about BV has been invaluable.


----------



## Mousse

HBD September!


----------



## zooba

Happy Birthday September Siren!  Thanks for sharing all of your knowledge with us


----------



## septembersiren

Thank you everyone
sorry I haven't been around much 
my computer is giving me trouble 
I have been logging in on my phone but it is just not the same 
I had a wonderful birthday 
I am officially a senior now


----------



## GoStanford

I'm watching a lovely documentary on Netflix called Scatter My Ashes at Bergdorf's - I recommend it if you like fashion movies.  The production behind the windows at Bergdorf's reminds me of backstage preparation for theater.  Have any of you actually been to Bergdorf's?  It looks amazing.


----------



## jburgh

GoStanford said:


> I'm watching a lovely documentary on Netflix called Scatter My Ashes at Bergdorf's - I recommend it if you like fashion movies.  The production behind the windows at Bergdorf's reminds me of backstage preparation for theater.  Have any of you actually been to Bergdorf's?  It looks amazing.



I have been there, Mid- and I went there.  It is across the street from the NYC BV store. You should try to visit sometime.  I think it would be great to have a meet-up in NYC someday.


----------



## GoStanford

If one of you got the beautiful Ciel Cervo Hobo that was listed on Rue for 999, please do a reveal!  I kept looking at that bag and now it's gone...beautiful.


----------



## jmcadon

Mousse said:


> Visited the Dallas Arboretum Pumpkin Village today.
> View attachment 3133430
> View attachment 3133432



How cool!  I love pumpkins!!!


----------



## Mousse

jburgh said:


> I have been there, Mid- and I went there.  It is across the street from the NYC BV store. You should try to visit sometime.  I think it would be great to have a meet-up in NYC someday.




I love Bergdorf. It is such an iconic retail experience. DH and I visited NYC a couple of years ago on vacation with some friends who know how to travel in style. We visited Bergdorf and the flagship BV boutique. Many of you know that in addition to my BV bag addiction, I collect cookbooks. I picked up the BG cookbook this summer at Books Inc. in Palo Alto. There are some fantastic recipes including a traditional Bahn Mi that is quite easy to make at home.


----------



## GoStanford

Over the summer I read Betty Halbreich's autobiography; she was profiled in the movie fairly extensively.  She is, I believe, the oldest/longest working personal shopper with Bergdorf's, and she has some wonderful wry things to say.  I recommend this book - it is as much a statement about career options available to her generation/socioeconomic group as it is a fashion commentary.


----------



## jburgh

Mousse said:


> I love Bergdorf. It is such an iconic retail experience. DH and I visited NYC a couple of years ago on vacation with some friends who know how to travel in style. We visited Bergdorf and the flagship BV boutique. Many of you know that in addition to my BV bag addiction, I collect cookbooks. I picked up the BG cookbook this summer at Books Inc. in Palo Alto. There are some fantastic recipes including a traditional Bahn Mi that is quite easy to make at home.
> 
> View attachment 3142883



Now you have to share the recipe, Mousse!


----------



## jburgh

I was thinking on the way home from work...my mind wanders at stoplights.  Is there some small thing that you splurge on and won't do without (besides handbags), that your friends think is crazy?

For us it is good butter. We use it infrequently, and the really good stuff makes all the difference in the world.


----------



## grietje

I think my friends would tease me at what I spend on shampoo.  It's not ridiculous but probably more than them.   The thing is I like variety and have 2-4 shampoos going at any given time. And I DO NOT like to use the same shampoo two days in a row.


----------



## GoStanford

I like to buy cold-brew coffee.  It's not hard to make, but I really like some of the local versions.


----------



## Mousse

I'm into foodie splurges - mustards, olive oils, and vinegar. I now receive quarterly olive oil and vinegar shipments from Round Pond.


----------



## Mousse

GoStanford said:


> I like to buy cold-brew coffee.  It's not hard to make, but I really like some of the local versions.




'Love that. I work for a well known Bay Area coffee company. Cold brew is fantastic especially when you start with select coffee beans. I had the experience of a lifetime when I visited one of our coffee suppliers farms in the mountains of Costa Rica earlier this year. I drink Costa Rica in the morning and switch to cold brew for an afternoon delight. African coffees make the best cold brew.


----------



## bagreedy

Oh god! I need help!!

Missed out on Monalisa and the color is haunting me 

Saw Argento in person yesterday and now I want that too....!!


----------



## bagreedy

Mousse said:


> 'Love that. I work for a well known Bay Area coffee company. Cold brew is fantastic especially when you start with select coffee beans. I had the experience of a lifetime when I visited one of our coffee suppliers farms in the mountains of Costa Rica earlier this year. I drink Costa Rica in the morning and switch to cold brew for an afternoon delight. African coffees make the best cold brew.



Philz? My fav coffee on a hot day is the Mint Mojito


----------



## Mousse

bagreedy said:


> Philz? My fav coffee on a hot day is the Mint Mojito




No, Peet's Coffee, the "grandfather" of the specialty coffee movement. I have a fun job and get to drink all the coffee and tea I can handle.


----------



## GoStanford

Next time I have Peet's coffee I will think of you, Mousse!  It sounds like you have wonderful travel opportunities through work.  

Here is a book I ordered from the UK that just arrived.  It has drawings of old purses from the French royal era, origin of different styles of bags, and photos of modern celebrities (starting with movie stars like Grace Kelly) and the bags they are known for.  There is a lovely picture of Audrey Hepburn with a LV Speedy.


----------



## bagreedy

Mousse said:


> No, Peet's Coffee, the "grandfather" of the specialty coffee movement. I have a fun job and get to drink all the coffee and tea I can handle.



So envious! I didn't know Peet's was started in bay area.


----------



## buonobi

My small iron is scarched on hardware.
Just wore around 4 times..
will the hardware scratch like this??
I bought from reebonz in great deal actually.
I am a bit worried now..[emoji17] 

I am so careless..
I even do not know when I scratched this lol

sorry I'm a newbie of Bv .. thx a lot


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

I bought mine new in 2011 and my small iron bag has been my workhorse ... work pony [emoji5]&#65039; No scratches on the hardware so far. In fact, I don't have any scratches on any of the hardware of my BV bags. Some minor scratches/rubbing on the leather, usually the corners and the zipper areas, after extensive use but not the hardware.


----------



## buonobi

BV_LC_poodle said:


> I bought mine new in 2011 and my small iron bag has been my workhorse ... work pony [emoji5]&#65039; No scratches on the hardware so far. In fact, I don't have any scratches on any of the hardware of my BV bags. Some minor scratches/rubbing on the leather, usually the corners and the zipper areas, after extensive use but not the hardware.



I've never seen this kind of scratch on BV before..
Is this scratch or the coating peeled off?
I wonder the quality of buying from Reebonz isn't as well as boutique..
(the price was soo attractive!)

Luckily, the scratch is not noticeable. 

I saw a used bag on Portero that is same as my bag.. it stated that the coating is peeled off


----------



## grietje

buonobi said:


> View attachment 3145264
> 
> My small iron is scarched on hardware.
> Just wore around 4 times..
> will the hardware scratch like this??
> I bought from reebonz in great deal actually.
> I am a bit worried now..[emoji17]
> 
> I am so careless..
> I even do not know when I scratched this lol
> 
> sorry I'm a newbie of Bv .. thx a lot




I read  somewhere else a bvette's large Olympia has scratches on the chain within a relatively short time period. I don't think it's a 'where-you-bought-it' issue.  It would appear to be a general quality issue on the finish quality of brunito.  I have a key chain with the brunito finish and it has a ton of scratches and mine came from a BV boutique.  I have a Nero small iron that's now three years old and I haven't noticed scratches but admittedly I haven't looked.  If you're really unhappy about it, take it to BV  and see what they say.  

At the same time, the scratches are a gentle reminder that you are living your life.  And that in a way is pretty cool!


----------



## Orlie

buonobi said:


> I've never seen this kind of scratch on BV before..
> Is this scratch or the coating peeled off?


 
Yup, I have small scratches like you've shown on my small olimpia.  I don't think it is a coating peeling off issue.  I've decided to enjoy the bag and not worry about it.


----------



## zooba

In NYC for a work function. I can't believe the rain and wind already. Praying this storm veers deeper out to sea.


----------



## septembersiren

Did you buy this from BV? This looks like the finish either chipped off or rubbed off.
If you bought from BV take it back and have them repair it. It looks defective


----------



## septembersiren

I am on my phone and can't see the whole post so I hope I didn't ask a question that you already posted


----------



## septembersiren

We are getting a Nor'easter then then  hurricane. The winds are really brutal. 50 mph. I am in bed with the covers up to my chin


----------



## Miss_FancyBags

buonobi said:


> View attachment 3145264
> 
> My small iron is scarched on hardware.
> Just wore around 4 times..
> will the hardware scratch like this??
> I bought from reebonz in great deal actually.
> I am a bit worried now..[emoji17]
> 
> I am so careless..
> I even do not know when I scratched this lol
> 
> sorry I'm a newbie of Bv .. thx a lot



I've noticed this on my bags with brunito hardware, too. My bags were bought directly from bv.  Although general wear on bags bothers me, for some reason these scratches /peels on hardware don't bother me!


----------



## buonobi

thanks all!!!![emoji5]&#65039;
It does not bother me but just feeling a bit unhappy about it cuz I only
used few times..


----------



## diane278

buonobi said:


> View attachment 3145264
> 
> My small iron is scarched on hardware.
> Just wore around 4 times..
> will the hardware scratch like this??
> I bought from reebonz in great deal actually.
> I am a bit worried now..[emoji17]
> 
> I am so careless..
> I even do not know when I scratched this lol
> 
> sorry I'm a newbie of Bv .. thx a lot


I just looked at my newest key lanyard as it has the brunito finish. The actual key ring part does have a tiny bit of the finish chipping off&#8230;.not yet noticeable. I have been using valet parking every day for a week so I don't know if that affected it. I have been unhooking the ring with the keys for the valet service. They drop the keys onto the windshield wiper area while its waiting to get driven to valet land for its nap. It's only a matter of time before I close the lanyard section in my car door anyway. (When that happens, I look at it as the lanyard having lost its virginity&#8230;..)

I think it's probably just usage and it doesn't bother me at all&#8230;..but I might feel differently if it were a significant issue on a handbag.


----------



## COMME_DES_MASON

I was wondering what everyone's thoughts are on purchasing from bottegeveneta.com VS a boutique VS a department store (and their websites). With so many options it can be overwhelming deciding where to buy if anyone can talk about experience, packaging, etc. it would be MUCH appreciated.


----------



## diane278

COMME_DES_MASON said:


> I was wondering what everyone's thoughts are on purchasing from bottegeveneta.com VS a boutique VS a department store (and their websites). With so many options it can be overwhelming deciding where to buy if anyone can talk about experience, packaging, etc. it would be MUCH appreciated.


If packaging is a concern, I'd use either a BV boutique or BV online. They would send your item in a BV dust bag and a BV box. At the boutique, they would also put it into a BV shopping bag. I once ordered a bag from an online retailer (I couldn't get it from BV any longer) and it came in the dust bag and in that store's box. The same with NM. Another advantage of purchasing from a boutique is that you can establish a relationship with a SA. If I order from the boutique in Carmel, I always call Michael and he ships out to me that same day. If I am in the Bay Area and want to pick something up I stop in the VF boutique and purchase from Danah. (I text her prior to shopping and let her know I'm coming.) Depending upon what I want, if I've already seen it irl, and if I'm home at the time (in the middle of nowhere) I make my purchase however it's most convenient. However, if you want a bag that is no longer available directly via BV, you will need to consider other stores like I did.


----------



## COMME_DES_MASON

diane278 said:


> If packaging is a concern, I'd use either a BV boutique or BV online. They would send your item in a BV dust bag and a BV box. At the boutique, they would also put it into a BV shopping bag. I once ordered a bag from an online retailer (I couldn't get it from BV any longer) and it came in the dust bag and in that store's box. The same with NM. Another advantage of purchasing from a boutique is that you can establish a relationship with a SA. If I order from the boutique in Carmel, I always call Michael and he ships out to me that same day. If I am in the Bay Area and want to pick something up I stop in the VF boutique and purchase from Danah. (I text her prior to shopping and let her know I'm coming.) Depending upon what I want, if I've already seen it irl, and if I'm home at the time (in the middle of nowhere) I make my purchase however it's most convenient. However, if you want a bag that is no longer available directly via BV, you will need to consider other stores like I did.



Thank you so much for the quick reply.... it's so funny the Carmel BV is my home base location!!


----------



## diane278

COMME_DES_MASON said:


> Thank you so much for the quick reply.... it's so funny the Carmel BV is my home base location!!


Lucky you! I wish I lived there!


----------



## Mousse

COMME_DES_MASON said:


> I was wondering what everyone's thoughts are on purchasing from bottegeveneta.com VS a boutique VS a department store (and their websites). With so many options it can be overwhelming deciding where to buy if anyone can talk about experience, packaging, etc. it would be MUCH appreciated.




I am partial to purchasing from the boutiques. I had a great relationship with an SA in San Francisco, but he left. I love my SA in Las Vegas at the Crystals. I met him about two years ago while in LAS for a biz trip. He absolutely pleased me with my recent large nappa crystal cabat purchase. First, he tracked down a unique bag. But the packaging was amazing. It came inside a large shipping box. The bag was then packed in the largest BV box I have ever seen with lots of protective padding. She was then tucked into a huge BV dust bag. And there was an amazing thank you note. I also have a relationship with an SA at Melrose Place because I go to LA a lot for biz. Valley Fair is also on my list because it is close to home. BTW, we are planning a Bay Area meet up in 2016 in the Silicon Valley with Valley Fair as our store to visit/shop. Hope you can join us.


----------



## COMME_DES_MASON

Mousse said:


> I am partial to purchasing from the boutiques. I had a great relationship with an SA in San Francisco, but he left. I love my SA in Las Vegas at the Crystals. I met him about two years ago while in LAS for a biz trip. He absolutely pleased me with my recent large nappa crystal cabat purchase. First, he tracked down a unique bag. But the packaging was amazing. It came inside a large shipping box. The bag was then packed in the largest BV box I have ever seen with lots of protective padding. She was then tucked into a huge BV dust bag. And there was an amazing thank you note. I also have a relationship with an SA at Melrose Place because I go to LA a lot for biz. Valley Fair is also on my list because it is close to home. BTW, we are planning a Bay Area meet up in 2016 in the Silicon Valley with Valley Fair as our store to visit/shop. Hope you can join us.


Wow sounds nice!! If someone would feel OK PM'ing me the info for the meet up I can see if I'm in town. I know that sometimes if you don't post a lot it can be harder to get meet up invites, but I would love to meet some new people. Everyone on the BV forum seems to be a lot nicer than some others


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

I have purchased from the boutique, BV website and department store. 

When I purchase from the boutique, it's usually an in-person experience. My SA at San Francisco is very friendly and helpful.  In-store return policy sucks though. They allow a 10-day return period in store credit only. 

Sometimes I purchase from the BV website. It's usually when the boutique doesn't carry the product I want.  BV website provides free shipping and return and provides full refund. The merchandise comes nicely packed - dust bag and BV box in a sturdy shipping box. 

I purchased from BG a few times. They have a longer return/exchange period with full refund. Since I'm in CA, I don't have to pay sales tax. That's nice when I make a big purchase.


----------



## diane278

COMME_DES_MASON said:


> Wow sounds nice!! If someone would feel OK PM'ing me the info for the meet up I can see if I'm in town. I know that sometimes if you don't post a lot it can be harder to get meet up invites, but I would love to meet some new people. Everyone on the BV forum seems to be a lot nicer than some others


There's not a lot of specifics set yet but here is the thread with what information that is available: http://forum.purseblog.com/bottega-veneta/bv-bay-area-meet-up-early-2016-a-920672.html

It would be great if you could make it!  (We don't have a specific date set yet&#8230;.)


----------



## jburgh

Just had to brag on the dh a little...
He found an authentic Ermenegildo Zegna 10 Pockets jacket, in his size and brand new at Goodwill!
Zegna price: $2,295; Goodwill price: $9.99.


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

jburgh said:


> Just had to brag on the dh a little...
> He found an authentic Ermenegildo Zegna 10 Pockets jacket, in his size and brand new at Goodwill!
> Zegna price: $2,295; Goodwill price: $9.99.




Wowza!!  Job well done!


----------



## news2me

Has anyone seen a new "double" Pillow?  It has the same length and height but twice the width with two zippers?


----------



## diane278

news2me said:


> Has anyone seen a new "double" Pillow?  It has the same length and height but twice the width with two zippers?


This is the first I've heard of it. I hope BV isn't getting rid of the regular pillow. After the changes to the medium veneta, losing the pillow bag would be another blow that I don't want to take....


----------



## kellydean

If the style and color bag I want is available from -say- Neiman Marcus vs the online boutique (don't live near either ) I go with the no tax from Neimans (love no tax!!!)


----------



## ap.

Are they no longer posting catalogs on bottegaveneta.com?  The latest I see is SS14.  Are they printing them still?  I might have had one this year, but I don't remember getting one for fall.  

It's too bad if they're not because I love seeing the new Cabat and Knot treatments close-up without having to go to the store.


----------



## septembersiren

If there is no Bottega Veneta in the state where you live there is no tax


----------



## grietje

news2me said:


> Has anyone seen a new "double" Pillow?  It has the same length and height but twice the width with two zippers?



Did you spy this in the SS2016 show?  I am thinking I may have seen something like what you describe there.  The show as so pretty that I'll watch it I again.  There's a grey full length  dress with lovely stitching that I am swooning over.


----------



## news2me

grietje said:


> Did you spy this in the SS2016 show?


I actually saw a Pillow in this new design at the boutique in Costa Mesa when trying a crossbody "messenger" bag.  When I mentioned to the SA that sometimes I wished the Pillow would be a tad bigger he got excited and pulled out of  a drawer this new Pillow.  They only have it in Nero but the expectation is that it soon will be available in other colors.  I like the idea of a higher capacity for the Pillow but have to wonder how the thin strap will feel with increased weight.


----------



## liquid_room

Received an invitation for Tomas Maier's second book launch at the Marina Bay Sands store in Singapore followed by dinner (for 30 BV customers only!) but I can't go due to a business trip.  BUMMER!! 


I was surprised to be recognized as a loyal customer by BV Singapore as I buy all my bags only when I travel/online...


----------



## liquid_room

news2me said:


> I actually saw a Pillow in this new design at the boutique in Costa Mesa when trying a crossbody "messenger" bag.  When I mentioned to the SA that sometimes I wished the Pillow would be a tad bigger he got excited and pulled out of  a drawer this new Pillow.  They only have it in Nero but the expectation is that it soon will be available in other colors.  I like the idea of a higher capacity for the Pillow but have to wonder how the thin strap will feel with increased weight.


 
would be interesting to see this new pillow!


----------



## diane278

liquid_room said:


> Received an invitation for Tomas Maier's second book launch at the Marina Bay Sands store in Singapore followed by dinner (for 30 BV customers only!) but I can't go due to a business trip.  BUMMER!!
> 
> 
> I was surprised to be recognized as a loyal customer by BV Singapore as I buy all my bags only when I travel/online...


I must be living under a rock....I wasn't even aware there was a second book coming out. Too bad you will miss the launch. I ordered the first book as soon as I knew it was being released but am going to be waiting until I see this one to decide whether or not to purchase it. Has anyone ordered it yet? It's released on October 13th, according to Amazon. The list price is $135. (Amazon's price is $88.29)


----------



## Mousse

news2me said:


> I actually saw a Pillow in this new design at the boutique in Costa Mesa when trying a crossbody "messenger" bag.  When I mentioned to the SA that sometimes I wished the Pillow would be a tad bigger he got excited and pulled out of  a drawer this new Pillow.  They only have it in Nero but the expectation is that it soon will be available in other colors.  I like the idea of a higher capacity for the Pillow but have to wonder how the thin strap will feel with increased weight.




Can't wait to see this pillow. DH is in OC on biz but convincing him to stop by the Costa Mesa boutique without me won't fly.


----------



## Mousse

Hi J,

I'm sure you know about this event. The pix from last weekends Corgi Con in SF are just so cute:

http://sanfrancisco.cbslocal.com/20...dorable-photos-from-san-franciscos-corgi-con/


----------



## jburgh

Mousse said:


> Hi J,
> 
> I'm sure you know about this event. The pix from last weekends Corgi Con in SF are just so cute:
> 
> http://sanfrancisco.cbslocal.com/20...dorable-photos-from-san-franciscos-corgi-con/



Looking at Corgi photos never gets old!  Thanks. I like the hot dog costume.  Bella has a scorpion costume, but I can't get her to stop playing with the legs and pincers.


----------



## diane278

news2me said:


> I actually saw a Pillow in this new design at the boutique in Costa Mesa when trying a crossbody "messenger" bag.  When I mentioned to the SA that sometimes I wished the Pillow would be a tad bigger he got excited and pulled out of  a drawer this new Pillow.  They only have it in Nero but the expectation is that it soon will be available in other colors.  I like the idea of a higher capacity for the Pillow but have to wonder how the thin strap will feel with increased weight.



I requested some info on this bag from VF since I have a history of purchasing pillow bags. I received these two photos. (I'm doing this on my phone so I have no idea if these photos will be big or small)


----------



## diane278

Oops. Forgot....$2000. I can't believe that BV might be changing my pillow bags after they changed the Veneta. Geez....please leave my favorites alone! I'm only half joking here!


----------



## news2me

Thank you for posting the pictures of "redesigned" (?) Pillow, Diane.  I too hope that the new style is simply an expansion of the Pillow family and not the replacement of our beloved old Pillow.


----------



## diane278

news2me said:


> Thank you for posting the pictures of "redesigned" (?) Pillow, Diane.  I too hope that the new style is simply an expansion of the Pillow family and not the replacement of our beloved old Pillow.


What I like best about the pillow bag is it's compact simplicity. This bags looks to me like it will keep a tighter form due to the two zippers and extra compartment. It also looks a little heavy for the thin strap. I haven't seen it irl, but after what they did to my beloved veneta, I admit I'm gun-shy on changes. I should probably wait until I actually see it. I was told that they only got one in originally and that it sold immediately. I hope that's not an omen of changes to come....


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

Thank you for the pictures, Diane. 

It looks like a camera bag.


----------



## diane278

BV_LC_poodle said:


> Thank you for the pictures, Diane.
> 
> It looks like a camera bag.


I think you're right!  I can imagine not knowing which side I put something in and opening and closing zippers trying to figure out which pocket holds which items. It just doesn't look like its going to soften up much....


----------



## Mousse

apey_grapey said:


> Are they no longer posting catalogs on bottegaveneta.com?  The latest I see is SS14.  Are they printing them still?  I might have had one this year, but I don't remember getting one for fall.
> 
> It's too bad if they're not because I love seeing the new Cabat and Knot treatments close-up without having to go to the store.




I just received my Fall-Winter 2015/2016 catalog. There are no Cabats. The cover highlights Carnard. Lots of beautiful ready to wear in bold dots and patterns. Byzantine, Irish, Arizona, Persimmon, Camel, russet, and Canard prevail for bag colors. There is a gorgeous mallow continental croc wallet. Many of the bags are structured. There are a few knots that have a design that emulates the strap of the new Monoco bag.


----------



## jburgh

Mousse said:


> I just received my Fall-Winter 2015/2016 catalog. There are no Cabats. The cover highlights Carnard. Lots of beautiful ready to wear in bold dots and patterns. Byzantine, Irish, Arizona, Persimmon, Camel, russet, and Canard prevail for bag colors. There is a gorgeous mallow continental croc wallet. Many of the bags are structured. There are a few knots that have a design that emulates the strap of the new Monoco bag.



Mousse, I received my catalog as well.  I like the men's items better than the women's this season. I've never been a fan of buckles and straps down a bag.  I was in Vancouver last weekend and got to see Canard in person at Holts...very pretty. 

I wonder why there were no Cabats, I also didn't see a "special" Veneta.


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

Pretty disappointed. Purchased an Ivory Pekary Cervo baseball hobo on eBay. Specifically asked if there's any color transfer and the seller said no. And this is what I got. Am I being too picky? 





Denim color on both sides.


----------



## jburgh

BV_LC_poodle said:


> Pretty disappointed. Purchased an Ivory Pekary Cervo baseball hobo on eBay. Specifically asked if there's any color transfer and the seller said no. And this is what I got. Am I being too picky?
> 
> View attachment 3164583
> View attachment 3164584
> 
> 
> Denim color on both sides.




Nope, not too picky.  You can never get that out.


----------



## jburgh

Correction - there are Uomo Cabats in the FW 2015-16 catalog.


----------



## grietje

BV_LC_poodle said:


> Pretty disappointed. Purchased an Ivory Pekary Cervo baseball hobo on eBay. Specifically asked if there's any color transfer and the seller said no. And this is what I got. Am I being too picky?
> 
> View attachment 3164583
> View attachment 3164584
> 
> 
> Denim color on both sides.



I do see it but it appears faint from the photos.  It depends on what you paid for it.  One recently sold for $425.  For me, if I got that kind of deal, I'd keep my expectations fairly low.  That said, it's still a chunk of change.  Hopefully, the seller will be cool without you having to threaten an eBay dispute.


----------



## Mousse

BV_LC_poodle said:


> Pretty disappointed. Purchased an Ivory Pekary Cervo baseball hobo on eBay. Specifically asked if there's any color transfer and the seller said no. And this is what I got. Am I being too picky?
> Denim color on both sides.




Did the seller send you any photos? I found the sold eBay listing G referred to. It's interesting that the seller did not post any close ups of the lower part of the bag. BTW, there is another active listing for an Ivory Pekary on the bay.


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

That's the one. The seller didn't include pictures of the lower part of the bag. I messaged him and asked specifically about color transfer and he said the purse was in excellent condition with no color transfer or fading. 

I asked about the other one too. That one has a strong odor.


----------



## grietje

BV_LC_poodle said:


> ...I messaged _him_ and asked...



Men!  No attention to detail.  At least that's the case with DH on some things. It is amazing actually.  Have you reached out to the seller?


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

grietje said:


> Men!  No attention to detail.  At least that's the case with DH on some things. It is amazing actually.  Have you reached out to the seller?




He said I had to pay for shipping both ways. I am a seller myself so I don't want to file a SNAD right away but I don't think I should be responsible for the shipping. I'll wait for one more day to see if he would change his mind.

P.S. I think he just asked his SO and replied whatever she told him. Don't think he actually took a look at the bag.


----------



## grietje

BV_LC_poodle said:


> He said I had to pay for shipping both ways. I am a seller myself so I don't want to file a SNAD right away but I don't think I should be responsible for the shipping.



Well, at least he's willing to issue a refund. What might be $25 in return shipping costs to you might not be so bad since you get the bulk of it back.  Chalk it up to a learning experience.  But here's hoping he goes the extra mile.


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

grietje said:


> Well, at least he's willing to issue a refund. What might be $25 in return shipping costs to you might not be so bad since you get the bulk of it back.  Chalk it up to a learning experience.  But here's hoping he goes the extra mile.




Well, if he is willing to admit that it is not as described and be less rude, maybe I would feel alright about the shipping... 

If I file a SNAD which is a legitimate cause, ebay will make him pay for shipping both ways AND he will get a defect on his seller's account even I don't leave a negative feedback.


----------



## grietje

BV_LC_poodle said:


> Well, if he is willing to admit that it is not as described and be less rude, maybe I would feel alright about the shipping...
> 
> If I file a SNAD which is a legitimate cause, ebay will make him pay for shipping both ways AND he will get a defect on his seller's account even I don't leave a negative feedback.




The rudeness thing bugs me.  Why be rude, you know?  It's so short sighted!  I hope it works out and you're happy.  erg!!!!


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

The Susan Komen event begins tomorrow at the San Francisco boutique. Make a donation of $65 and you can get a 20% discount on almost all items on the same invoice.  This time they include classic colors too. According to Ruby, my SA, this event only takes place at the San Francisco boutique. 

PM me for her contact info.


----------



## chiisaibunny

If I might suggest returning the bag with  signature confirmation or even adult signature required regardless of who pays, tho he should pay both ways since it's clearly snad, just to keep yourself covered. You can tell him you'll cover the few dollars for that part. Hmm maybe this makes things too complicated ...
Hope it works out!


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

chiisaibunny said:


> If I might suggest returning the bag with  signature confirmation or even adult signature required regardless of who pays, tho he should pay both ways since it's clearly snad, just to keep yourself covered. You can tell him you'll cover the few dollars for that part. Hmm maybe this makes things too complicated ...
> 
> Hope it works out!




Thanks for the advice [emoji4]


----------



## jburgh

BV_LC_poodle said:


> Thanks for the advice [emoji4]


 
What bothers me is that the bottom of the bag was not pictured, and that is where the problem it....coincidence? This sort of carelessness by sellers gives eBay a bad name.  Please make sure you do screen captures of all of the photos as they appear in the listing, as well as saving them individually as jpegs.


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

jburgh said:


> What bothers me is that the bottom of the bag was not pictured, and that is where the problem it....coincidence? This sort of carelessness by sellers gives eBay a bad name.  Please make sure you do screen captures of all of the photos as they appear in the listing, as well as saving them individually as jpegs.




I knew color transfer might happen to a light colored bag like this one so I messaged the seller and asked specifically about color transfer and any color fading or marking or rubbing (yeah those were my exact wordings) and he said no and that it's in perfect condition  

I did screen shots of the complete listings and took pictures of the troubled areas and I videotaped the unboxing and packing process. 

I sold a light colored purse before and there was a slight amount of color transfer and I took pictures from multiple angles and when the buyer paid I messaged her and made sure she saw those pictures and understood there was indeed some color rubbed off from my jeans and that it probably wouldn't come out. She got the purse and was happy with it because there was no surprise. That's how I like to do things but maybe it's just me.


----------



## jburgh

BV_LC_poodle said:


> I knew color transfer might happen to a light colored bag like this one so I messaged the seller and asked specifically about color transfer and any color fading or marking or rubbing (yeah those were my exact wordings) and he said no and that it's in perfect condition
> 
> I did screen shots of the complete listings and took pictures of the troubled areas and I videotaped the unboxing and packing process.
> 
> I sold a light colored purse before and there was a slight amount of color transfer and I took pictures from multiple angles and when the buyer paid I messaged her and made sure she saw those pictures and understood there was indeed some color rubbed off from my jeans and that it probably wouldn't come out. She got the purse and was happy with it because there was no surprise. That's how I like to do things but maybe it's just me.



I am so happy to hear this!  You have to be so careful when buying or selling these days.


----------



## NYCgirl

BV_LC_poodle said:


> I knew color transfer might happen to a light colored bag like this one so I messaged the seller and asked specifically about color transfer and any color fading or marking or rubbing (yeah those were my exact wordings) and he said no and that it's in perfect condition
> 
> I did screen shots of the complete listings and took pictures of the troubled areas and I videotaped the unboxing and packing process.
> 
> I sold a light colored purse before and there was a slight amount of color transfer and I took pictures from multiple angles and when the buyer paid I messaged her and made sure she saw those pictures and understood there was indeed some color rubbed off from my jeans and that it probably wouldn't come out. She got the purse and was happy with it because there was no surprise. That's how I like to do things but maybe it's just me.




You definitely should file a claim through eBay.
Even if he didn't notice the wear, it's not as described. eBay will protect, so you don't have to pay for shipping, but you have to file a claim.


----------



## jburgh

So glad we don't have this worry:  http://www.purseblog.com/news/chanel-stopped-refurbishing-bags/


----------



## Miss_FancyBags

jburgh said:


> So glad we don't have this worry:  http://www.purseblog.com/news/chanel-stopped-refurbishing-bags/



Horrible!  Glad I don't buy Chanel any longer!


----------



## grietje

jburgh said:


> So glad we don't have this worry:  http://www.purseblog.com/news/chanel-stopped-refurbishing-bags/



It'd be really interesting to hear from Chanel as to why.  Yes, the article talks about not wanting to do further damage on an older item but that's bull**** in my opinion.  Is it cost?  (I don't know if Chanel charges for their repairs.)

What's a bit ironic about this is I was thinking that the Chanel Flap is such a pretty classic bag and perhaps I should consider one.  Perhaps not...


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

grietje said:


> It'd be really interesting to hear from Chanel as to why.  Yes, the article talks about not wanting to do further damage on an older item but that's bull**** in my opinion.  Is it cost?  (I don't know if Chanel charges for their repairs.)
> 
> What's a bit ironic about this is I was thinking that the Chanel Flap is such a pretty classic bag and perhaps I should consider one.  Perhaps not...




I'm never a Chanel girl.  Five years seems like an arbitrary number. I have plenty of purses that still look pretty good after 10 years. Why stop servicing them at the 5-year mark?


----------



## bagreedy

grietje said:


> It'd be really interesting to hear from Chanel as to why.  Yes, the article talks about not wanting to do further damage on an older item but that's bull**** in my opinion.  Is it cost?  (I don't know if Chanel charges for their repairs.)
> 
> What's a bit ironic about this is I was thinking that the Chanel Flap is such a pretty classic bag and perhaps I should consider one.  Perhaps not...




Yeah! I want to hear it too

I'm kinda sad! I invested   In all the chanel I wanted( classic flap,  reissue, boy bag and woc) this year. it's been over 6 months and I haven't used the classic flap even once. I kinda shy from using chanel, it's too recognizable and I keep telling myself it's for when I'm older. But, I know that's a lie [emoji55] I'm just not a chanel bag person and I realize it after making the purchases. 

I'm wondering if I should return the bag given this policy. If chanel won't stand behind its bags/why should I ?


----------



## jburgh

grietje said:


> It'd be really interesting to hear from Chanel as to why.  Yes, the article talks about not wanting to do further damage on an older item but that's bull**** in my opinion.  Is it cost?  (I don't know if Chanel charges for their repairs.)
> 
> What's a bit ironic about this is I was thinking that the Chanel Flap is such a pretty classic bag and perhaps I should consider one.  Perhaps not...



I'm not into Chanel either, though I do like the concept of the WOC.  It seems like they are looking for a new target market.  One that involves more short term allegiance.  Sad, since vintage Chanel is highly collectible. But if Chanel will not refurbish, I suppose Modern Leather in NYC could.

I do have some older Hermes bags and am appreciative of their long term commitment to their customers.  Same with BV.


----------



## buonobi

jburgh said:


> I'm not into Chanel either, though I do like the concept of the WOC.  It seems like they are looking for a new target market.  One that involves more short term allegiance.  Sad, since vintage Chanel is highly collectible. But if Chanel will not refurbish, I suppose Modern Leather in NYC could.
> 
> I do have some older Hermes bags and am appreciative of their long term commitment to their customers.  Same with BV.




I thinkI'm not a Chanel girl too.
I bought a Chanel Seasonal Chain Bag and Classic Flap like 10 years ago and sold them after 1 year...
lol


----------



## diane278

I saw the new pillow bag the other day. I am not in love with it. It looked, to me, to be addressing practicality issues (it does hold double the amount of stuff) but I think that comes with a cost in the area of design. It looked very much like a "practical" bag. As someone posted on another thread, it looked like a camera case. It didn't have that soft pillow look of _I'm traveling light today_. I'd prefer carrying a bigger bag if I needed that extra room. 

It reminded me of when BV (I'm looking at you, Tomas) put the fatter handle on the veneta. The new pillow looks out of proportion to me, just like that did. It will probably serve the aesthetic and practical needs of others, but I don't see it living in my closet. And, in case I didn't make my feelings clear, being subtle as I am, please leave my damn pillow bag design alone!


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

diane278 said:


> I saw the new pillow bag the other day. I am not in love with it. It looked, to me, to be addressing practicality issues (it does hold double the amount of stuff) but I think that comes with a cost in the area of design. It looked very much like a "practical" bag. As someone posted on another thread, it looked like a camera case. It didn't have that soft pillow look of _I'm traveling light today_. I'd prefer carrying a bigger bag if I needed that extra room.
> 
> 
> 
> It reminded me of when BV (I'm looking at you, Tomas) put the fatter handle on the veneta. The new pillow looks out of proportion to me, just like that did. It will probably serve the aesthetic and practical needs of others, but I don't see it living in my closet. And, in case I didn't make my feelings clear, being subtle as I am, please leave my damn pillow bag design alone!




Saw it the other day and I agree with  everything you said. The strap is thin on a bulky bag like that.  

I asked my SA if they had one because I was curious and wanted to see it irl. She said, "I don't like it that's why I didn't even bother to show you."


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

Good news! The tenure committee and the department have just voted and are supporting unanimously the promotion of DH to the rank of Associate Professor with tenure.


----------



## grietje

BV_LC_poodle said:


> Good news! The tenure committee and the department have just voted and are supporting unanimously the promotion of DH to the rank of Associate Professor with tenure.


 
Hey!!!! Congratulations. I have a couple of dear friends who are professors and actually getting a position rather than being a lecturer is harder than ever.  Are you relieved?


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

grietje said:


> Hey!!!! Congratulations. I have a couple of dear friends who are professors and actually getting a position rather than being a lecturer is harder than ever.  Are you relieved?




Thanks. And getting tenured is tough these days. Now I can get some sleep.


----------



## grietje

BV_LC_poodle said:


> Thanks. And getting tenured is tough these days. Now I can get some sleep.


 
Nap away! Can we assume SF will be your home for a good while?


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

grietje said:


> Nap away! Can we assume SF will be your home for a good while?




Yes! No more corn field in the Midwest [emoji23]


----------



## grietje

BV_LC_poodle said:


> Yes! No more corn field in the Midwest [emoji23]


 
I think we're on the only two BVettes posting right now--I'm on a lunch break but can't leave the office.  Hey, are you going to that stitching event at the SF boutique on 11/10?  I RSVPed yes.  I'm considering getting my Nero Cabat initialized but it would appear it's only for new bags. Drat!


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

grietje said:


> I think we're on the only two BVettes posting right now--I'm on a lunch break but can't leave the office.  Hey, are you going to that stitching event at the SF boutique on 11/10?  I RSVPed yes.  I'm considering getting my Nero Cabat initialized but it would appear it's only for new bags. Drat!




Enjoy your lunch and thank you for listening to me. Be glad that you couldn't see me because I was jumping up and down like crazy [emoji23]

Not planning to go. I'm not interested in the initials/monogram thing. I would love to just get my initials but not have them stitched on any bags (I know it sounds weird) but apparently it's not how that works [emoji17]


----------



## grietje

BV_LC_poodle said:


> I would love to just get my initials but not have them stitched on any bags (I know it sounds weird) but apparently it's not how that works [emoji17]


 
I know!  I'd love a key chain or something on a lanyard so I could put it on various bags.  

Going back to the professor thing, the feeling of relief can be overwhelming. Here's to catching your breath.


----------



## diane278

BV_LC_poodle said:


> Enjoy your lunch and thank you for listening to me. Be glad that you couldn't see me because I was jumping up and down like crazy [emoji23]
> 
> Not planning to go. I'm not interested in the initials/monogram thing. I would love to just get my initials but not have them stitched on any bags (I know it sounds weird) but apparently it's not how that works [emoji17]


Congratulations on the success of your obviously talented husband!


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

diane278 said:


> Congratulations on the success of your obviously talented husband!




Thank you.


----------



## Mousse

BV_LC_poodle said:


> Good news! The tenure committee and the department have just voted and are supporting unanimously the promotion of DH to the rank of Associate Professor with tenure.




Congrats on DH's promotion and tenure. The path to tenure is very difficult. When the DH of a close friend finally received his tenure at a prestigious East Coast University a few years ago we were all so excited and relieved at the same time.


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

Mousse said:


> Congrats on DH's promotion and tenure. The path to tenure is very difficult. When the DH of a close friend finally received his tenure at a prestigious East Coast University a few years ago we were all so excited and relieved at the same time.




Thank you. 

It's difficult to balance between teaching and research quality and productivity while providing service to the department and campus as well as the field. 

Obtaining grants was almost impossible back when he first took up this tenure-track position back in 2009. Economy was so bad that after sending in 20+ grant proposals, he was only given a $5000 local grant. $5000 could hardly do anything when renting the MRI scanner for one hour costs you $500 and a small scale experiment would require at least 20 subjects (or 20 hours of MRI scanner). 

Good that the economy picked up a bit in the past few years and he was able to get more federal funding which allow him to finish up a few research projects with some successful articles published in some renowned journals.

Phew~ Relieved we are and I'm proud of him (and myself) 

You can't imagine how many couples file divorce right before one of the spouses obtain tenure.


----------



## Orlie

BV_LC_poodle said:


> Thank you.
> 
> You can't imagine how many couples file divorce right before one of the spouses obtain tenure.


 
Congratulations to the both of you.  What an accomplishment!


So true.  As the saying goes at my DH's institution, the price of tenure is your first marriage.  Yikes.


----------



## grietje

BV_LC_poodle said:


> Phew~ Relieved we are and I'm proud of him (and myself)
> You can't imagine how many couples file divorce right before one of the spouses obtain tenure.



Is he at UCSF?


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

Orlie said:


> Congratulations to the both of you.  What an accomplishment!
> 
> 
> So true.  As the saying goes at my DH's institution, the price of tenure is your first marriage.  Yikes.




Yeah! So many people get a divorce between the mid-career review and the tenure case submission but we made it!  This is the first marriage of both of us and we intend to stay that way 



grietje said:


> Is he at UCSF?




Berkeley.


----------



## grietje

BV_LC_poodle said:


> Yeah! So many people get a divorce between the mid-career review and the tenure case submission but we made it!  This is the first marriage of both of us and we tend to stay that way
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Berkeley.



Fabulous!  It's a terrific school.


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

What do you think?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/311475450309


----------



## Mousse

BV_LC_poodle said:


> What do you think?
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/311475450309




I would ask for detailed photos including the corners and the cabat plaque. This seller is a minimalist when it comes to providing pix of her items.


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

Mousse said:


> I would ask for detailed photos including the corners and the cabat plaque. This seller is a minimalist when it comes to providing pix of her items.



There are more pictures here:

https://global.elady.com/products/detail.php?product_id=38155


----------



## Mousse

BV_LC_poodle said:


> There are more pictures here:
> 
> 
> 
> https://global.elady.com/products/detail.php?product_id=38155




I'll check out the pix tonight. It's hard to see the detail on my iPhone.


----------



## Mousse

BV_LC_poodle said:


> There are more pictures here:
> 
> https://global.elady.com/products/detail.php?product_id=38155



I just checked out the photos. The strap looks very strange - one side where it attaches to the cabat is very smooth; the other side is very textured. That appears odd to me. Perhaps others who have this bag can weigh in...


----------



## jburgh

BV_LC_poodle said:


> There are more pictures here:
> 
> https://global.elady.com/products/detail.php?product_id=38155



Please post this om the Authenticate this BV thread, thanks!


----------



## mdha

Hey everybody, y'all helped me buy my first BVs!!

I'm checking out the Vesuvio red online.

How would y'all describe that red?


p.s. the canard teal is gorgeous, I need a fingernail polish in that color!!


----------



## diane278

mdha said:


> Hey everybody, y'all helped me buy my first BVs!!
> 
> I'm checking out the Vesuvio red online.
> 
> How would y'all describe that red?
> 
> 
> p.s. the canard teal is gorgeous, I need a fingernail polish in that color!!


I saw it in a BV boutique. to me, it looked very bright with an orange undertone. However, I did not see it in natural light.


----------



## mdha

diane278 said:


> I saw it in a BV boutique. to me, it looked very bright with an orange undertone. However, I did not see it in natural light.



Thanks, I found buckeyemommy's thread too.
Hopefully they'll make a blue tone red soon.

Cool name though, Mount Vesuvius.


----------



## septembersiren

After 3 years if looking for my "important" papers, I am happy to say that I have found all my color codes from when i worked at Bottega


----------



## jburgh

septembersiren said:


> After 3 years if looking for my "important" papers, I am happy to say that I have found all my color codes from when i worked at Bottega





I also just found something that  have been looking for for 3 years...my pearl necklace!  It was behind the drawers in my jewelry box.


----------



## septembersiren

It is like finding hidden treasure.
I have codes that are not always found. Because of skins and hardware that are different.
I also found info on different skins and treatments.
Right now my computer is being repaired. When I get it back I am going to scan all the info into it so it won't be lost again


----------



## Monaliceke

Hi, I'm a newbie here and have recently fallen in love with the Atlantic  Embroidered Large Veneta online.  Not sure if this is a seasonal style?  Please help.

Does anyone know if the BV website in Europe will be having Sale soon? TIA.


----------



## grietje

luxemadam said:


> Hi, I'm a newbie here and have recently fallen in love with the Atlantic  Embroidered Large Veneta online.  Not sure if this is a seasonal style?  Please help.
> 
> Does anyone know if the BV website in Europe will be having Sale soon? TIA.



It is a seasonal treatment on a classic style. It may go on sale in Europe but at least in the US, there's not much in the color Atlantic that is on sale.  You might want to contact a boutique in Europe and ask when their sale starts.  You can also call a US boutique and see if it's on sale here and have it shipped to you.


----------



## V0N1B2

luxemadam said:


> Hi, I'm a newbie here and have recently fallen in love with the Atlantic  Embroidered Large Veneta online.  Not sure if this is a seasonal style?  Please help.
> 
> Does anyone know if the BV website in Europe will be having Sale soon? TIA.



The large shadow embroidered Veneta in Atlantic is on sale at The Palazzo boutique in Las Vegas. Like grietje mentioned, check with your local boutique in Europe and see when they will be having their sale.  Hopefully if it went on sale here, it might be offered in Europe as well. 
I can check with my SA and see if this bag is still available, but I think they only had one.


----------



## lyseiki8

jburgh said:


> I also just found something that  have been looking for for 3 years...my pearl necklace!  It was behind the drawers in my jewelry box.


Jburgh - OMG, you are one lucky gal 
Septembersiren - Yeah, this is super good news to you and also to me who is still a newbie to BVs.  I hope I can tap your brains on what to do with my NEW to me but 'vintage' handbag later on when your computer is up and running.


----------



## Monaliceke

V0N1B2 said:


> The large shadow embroidered Veneta in Atlantic is on sale at The Palazzo boutique in Las Vegas. Like grietje mentioned, check with your local boutique in Europe and see when they will be having their sale.  Hopefully if it went on sale here, it might be offered in Europe as well.
> I can check with my SA and see if this bag is still available, but I think they only had one.


Good to know. Thanks!



grietje said:


> It is a seasonal treatment on a classic style.  It may go on sale in Europe but at least in the US, there's not much in  the color Atlantic that is on sale.  You might want to contact a  boutique in Europe and ask when their sale starts.  You can also call a  US boutique and see if it's on sale here and have it shipped to  you.


Thank you.


----------



## septembersiren

BV in the states will ship internationally


----------



## grietje

luxemadam said:


> Hi, I'm a newbie here and have recently fallen in love with the Atlantic  Embroidered Large Veneta online.  Not sure if this is a seasonal style?  Please help.
> 
> Does anyone know if the BV website in Europe will be having Sale soon? TIA.



There's one for sale on the *Bay.  Search for Bottega Veneta Atlantic and you should find it.  At 1998 the price seems good.. Be sure to get it authentic allied but at first glance it looked legit.


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

grietje said:


> There's one for sale on the *Bay.  Search for Bottega Veneta Atlantic and you should find it.  At 1998 the price seems good.. Be sure to get it authentic allied but at first glance it looked legit.




I believe someone has it authenticated already but it's wise to check the AT thread just to be sure.


----------



## littlemisskeira

news2me said:


> Has anyone seen a new "double" Pillow?  It has the same length and height but twice the width with two zippers?



Saw it today in BV boutique. Seems a little boxy looking to me.


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

Do your pets watch tv? Nickel loves watching tv. His #1 favorite is crime tv and he can always tell who's the bad guy. 

Tonight he's watching Penguins of Madagascar [emoji16]


----------



## grietje

BV_LC_poodle said:


> Do your pets watch tv? Nickel loves watching tv. His #1 favorite is crime tv and he can always tell who's the bad guy.



Harry and Lesley are too lazy and quite honestly not that bright. They come into the TV room only to nap near us.


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

grietje said:


> Harry and Lesley are too lazy and quite honestly not that bright. They come into the TV room only to nap near us.




Nickel really loves to watch. He wags his tail when the baby penguins fall off the cliff. When he watches Hachi, he howls when Hachi collapses towards the end of the movie [emoji24]

He doesn't like any of the 007 movies though. He probably doesn't like all the action scenes.


----------



## septembersiren

Wicky is too self centered to watch tv. She thinks she is the only dog allowed on earth


----------



## septembersiren

Happy thanksgiving every one


----------



## grietje

^^ and to you as well S!

And a happy thanksgiving to all of you.  I hope your day is happy and tasty!  May your gratitude for your luck, health and happiness abound.


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

BV_LC_poodle said:


> Pretty disappointed. Purchased an Ivory Pekary Cervo baseball hobo on eBay. Specifically asked if there's any color transfer and the seller said no. And this is what I got. Am I being too picky?
> 
> View attachment 3164583
> View attachment 3164584
> 
> 
> Denim color on both sides.



In case someone is interested in this Ivory Pekary Cervo baseball, the seller just relisted it and mentioned "minimal color transfer" but he still is not including any pictures.  

Just FYI - It is NOT minimal color transfer; it is pretty extensive.  

http://www.ebay.com/itm/131664016844


----------



## floodette

BV_LC_poodle said:


> Do your pets watch tv? Nickel loves watching tv. His #1 favorite is crime tv and he can always tell who's the bad guy.
> 
> Tonight he's watching Penguins of Madagascar [emoji16]
> View attachment 3197701


this is so cute! Molly my cat prefers CSI. he dislikes ipad, though, although there are some games for cats in my ipad.

I had a lousy weekend. My iphone was stolen, and I got sick by virus. During that time, I cant stop thinking about not being able to use my maxi veneta, as I was confined to bed. So as you guess, after feeling better I did some online checking and a veneta large nero is coming to me! BV bug bites hard....


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

floodette said:


> this is so cute! Molly my cat prefers CSI. he dislikes ipad, though, although there are some games for cats in my ipad.
> 
> I had a lousy weekend. My iphone was stolen, and I got sick by virus. During that time, I cant stop thinking about not being able to use my maxi veneta, as I was confined to bed. So as you guess, after feeling better I did some online checking and a veneta large nero is coming to me! BV bug bites hard....




I'm sure the new Veneta will make you feel better [emoji6] If not, I hope this would help.


----------



## floodette

BV_LC_poodle said:


> I'm sure the new Veneta will make you feel better [emoji6] If not, I hope this would help.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3202955


whaaaaaaa he looks so serious! hello, nickel!


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

floodette said:


> whaaaaaaa he looks so serious! hello, nickel!




LOL, he gets really focused when it's something he finds interesting.  And he, just like human kids, loves it when I or his papa watch it with him. He definitely thinks he's human.


----------



## septembersiren

Hope everyone had a great thanksgiving !!!
I have been in the process of moving
UGH! I now hope this is the last move of my life and I die in this place LOL 
no cable or WIFI yet 
maybe tomorrow 
using the library computer 
so if I answered any questions, it might take me a couple of days to reply 
sorry about that 
can't even get the wifi on my phone for some reason 
but then again on the phone I can't see very much 


Love the poodle watching TV
my cousin had a standard poodle that watched TV 
maybe it is a breed thing


----------



## grietje

septembersiren said:


> Hope everyone had a great thanksgiving !!!
> I have been in the process of moving


 
Hi SS!  Moving is icky!  I like the purging part that seems to happen but putting everything away can be so overwhelming.  DH and I bought a new house and we're remodeling right now and will be in your shoes (moving) in mid February.

How is Wicky doing with the move?


----------



## Mousse

I am so happy my biz travel for the year is wrapping up tomorrow. I have never traveled this much before and the good news is I have tons of hotel and frequent flyer points including my first time ever Southwest Companion Pass. DH is super excited because he can fly with me for free! I started my week on Monday with a flight to beautiful downtown Burbank, then onto Sacramento, and then to Seattle. Unfortunately there is no down time on this trip for retail therapy.


----------



## floodette

septembersiren said:


> Hope everyone had a great thanksgiving !!!
> I have been in the process of moving
> UGH! I now hope this is the last move of my life and I die in this place LOL
> no cable or WIFI yet
> maybe tomorrow
> using the library computer
> so if I answered any questions, it might take me a couple of days to reply
> sorry about that
> can't even get the wifi on my phone for some reason
> but then again on the phone I can't see very much
> 
> 
> Love the poodle watching TV
> my cousin had a standard poodle that watched TV
> maybe it is a breed thing


hope everything went well on your move. I always admire your wise answers in the forum when I wasn just lurking.


----------



## septembersiren

Hi everyone
Moving is the yuck of my life
I live with my cousin and she is a semi hoarder
The place is still a wreck and she keeps inviting people over
Not my style
My entertaining days are over 
I just go in my bedroom and shut the door
I have been tagged as anti social
I am just not up for people's suggestions on where we should put things 
Wicky is having an adjustment period. She keeps scooting out the door when people open it and stand there. 
I put a sign on the door that says 
Please do not stand with the door open
RUNAWAY DOG
in fine print underneath it says
Unless you want to chase and capture the dog then you can do what you want.
I think she likes the new place better
The old place was one step below GOD 18 outside steps to enter or leave
New place is ground floor so she gets to go out more often
We also have a backyard now that is fenced so she will enjoy that
Hope to have my Wi-Fi squared away by next week
The best thing about this move is I found my BV papers and I am now in possession of color codes back to I think 2005 or 2006
Have a wonderful weekend everyone


----------



## RU2013

&#128077;&#127998;


----------



## floodette

septembersiren said:


> Hi everyone
> Moving is the yuck of my life
> I live with my cousin and she is a semi hoarder
> The place is still a wreck and she keeps inviting people over
> Not my style
> My entertaining days are over
> I just go in my bedroom and shut the door
> I have been tagged as anti social
> I am just not up for people's suggestions on where we should put things
> Wicky is having an adjustment period. She keeps scooting out the door when people open it and stand there.
> I put a sign on the door that says
> Please do not stand with the door open
> RUNAWAY DOG
> in fine print underneath it says
> Unless you want to chase and capture the dog then you can do what you want.
> I think she likes the new place better
> The old place was one step below GOD 18 outside steps to enter or leave
> New place is ground floor so she gets to go out more often
> We also have a backyard now that is fenced so she will enjoy that
> Hope to have my Wi-Fi squared away by next week
> The best thing about this move is I found my BV papers and I am now in possession of color codes back to I think 2005 or 2006
> Have a wonderful weekend everyone


yay! codes! btw pls say hi to Wicky from me!


----------



## Mousse

Happy Chanukah!


----------



## krawford

Ladies, my  son and daughter-in-law will be in Las Vegas at the end of the week for the National Finals Rodeo and she was in need of a wallet so I told her to go to BV and see if there was anything she would like as this would be her Christmas present from me and my husband.  Which store do you recommend as I noticed there were two.  Also any SA recommendations?


----------



## diane278

krawford said:


> Ladies, my  son and daughter-in-law will be in Las Vegas at the end of the week for the National Finals Rodeo and she was in need of a wallet so I told her to go to BV and see if there was anything she would like as this would be her Christmas present from me and my husband.  Which store do you recommend as I noticed there were two.  Also any SA recommendations?


I don't know the answer to your question but I am completely jealous of their attendance at the Finals. I used to ride....not in rodeo, but at horse shows. Several years ago I  thought about going, but couldn't find anyone who wanted to go with me since I no longer have _horsey _friends. Will she also visit the Cowboy Christmas? I'll bet the vendors there are great.


----------



## krawford

diane278 said:


> I don't know the answer to your question but I am completely jealous of their attendance at the Finals. I used to ride....not in rodeo, but at horse shows. Several years ago I  thought about going, but couldn't find anyone who wanted to go with me since I no longer have _horsey _friends. Will she also visit the Cowboy Christmas? I'll bet the vendors there are great.


 I don't know what there plans are really.  She has just come off the college rodeo circuit and is currently a member of the Women's Professional Rodeo Association.  She is not participating but going to support her friend who is one of the top barrel racers in the nation.


----------



## Mousse

krawford said:


> Ladies, my  son and daughter-in-law will be in Las Vegas at the end of the week for the National Finals Rodeo and she was in need of a wallet so I told her to go to BV and see if there was anything she would like as this would be her Christmas present from me and my husband.  Which store do you recommend as I noticed there were two.  Also any SA recommendations?




I recommend the boutique at The Crystals. Ask for Edgar. He is my enabler extraordinaire.


----------



## krawford

Mousse said:


> I recommend the boutique at The Crystals. Ask for Edgar. He is my enabler extraordinaire.


 Thank you Mousse!!  I will tell her.


----------



## floodette

hello all,

anyone remember when BV change the code from two lines to ne line? 2012 right?

or is it 2012 until now?

thank you...


----------



## Mousse

krawford said:


> Thank you Mousse!!  I will tell her.




You're welcome. The Crystals boutique is the flagship for LAS.


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

My friend and I make holiday cards together every year for the boys since they share the same vets, daycare and groomers etc. 

Just thought its fun sharing with you ladies the pictures we picked this year. 
	

		
			
		

		
	





Happy Pawlidays, everyone! 

From Nickel the Poodle and Basil the Westie


----------



## grietje

Super Cute!!! ^^


----------



## krawford

You are so blessed to have such beautiful dogs.  The picture is perfection!!!


----------



## grietje

It's a couple of years old but they still look the same...


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

CUTE! They let you put those hats on! My poodle boy refuses anything that makes him look less French [emoji16][emoji38]


----------



## septembersiren

Cute puppies everyone


----------



## grietje

BV_LC_poodle said:


> CUTE! They let you put those hats on! My poodle boy refuses anything that makes him look less French [emoji16][emoji38]


 
That's the beauty about Harry and Lesley.  They're both really mellow and, quite honestly, not that bright. Lesley the hound is also pretty lazy and will just sit there looking awkward.  Harry is a meathead so it's easy to get him to do anything.


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

grietje said:


> That's the beauty about Harry and Lesley.  They're both really mellow and, quite honestly, not that bright. Lesley the hound is also pretty lazy and will just sit there looking awkward.  Harry is a meathead so it's easy to get him to do anything.




Yeah, I think for my next pup I am going to get one that's not as intelligent as a poodle. Very fun to train but he's definitely keeping me on my toes. This fluffy guy is too smart for his own good.


----------



## krawford

grietje said:


> It's a couple of years old but they still look the same...


 Love it!!!!


----------



## news2me

Is there anything cuter and more adorable than puppies posing for a holiday picture? I have to admit I am one of those awful strangers who finds dogs irresistible and often attempts to pet them.  But I do ask for owner's permission.


----------



## grietje

news2me said:


> Is there anything cuter and more adorable than puppies posing for a holiday picture? I have to admit I am one of those awful strangers who finds dogs irresistible and often attempts to pet them.  But I do ask for owner's permission.



Hiya M!  Lesley and Harry would welcome an unannounced wuzzle ANY time.


----------



## krawford

Are we the only ones that call the Bella bag "Bella".  When my daughter in law was in Las Vegas last week at BV, I told her to ask about a certain Bella bag. She said no one seemed to know what she was talking about.  Who came up with this name?


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

My SA and her colleagues call it the seamless tote.


----------



## diane278

BV_LC_poodle said:


> My SA and her colleagues call it the seamless tote.


And my SA calls the pillow bag _the nodini_. They are just misinformed....poor things! They should hang out here once in awhile!


----------



## diane278

news2me said:


> Is there anything cuter and more adorable than puppies posing for a holiday picture? I have to admit I am one of those awful strangers who finds dogs irresistible and often attempts to pet them.  But I do ask for owner's permission.


I pet too. But I wait for the dog to approach me and let me know it's ok. Because I'm a big fat chicken. I figure if the owner lets the dog come up to me, then it's ok to pet. I live in a neighborhood where, in nice weather, people walk their dogs and grandchildren (on tricycles) down the middle of the streets after dinner. We are in a little enclave with no through traffic. 

It's not out of craziness. We are within the city, but because we are a county island rather than technically part of the city, we have no sidewalks. I chose this area partly because of the lack of traffic.


----------



## jburgh

Here are our girls


----------



## scwcqq

jburgh said:


> Here are our girls



So Cute! Love Corgi


----------



## grietje

jburgh said:


> Here are our girls



Those eyes! Those noses!  Those ears!  How do you leave the house?!


----------



## septembersiren

&#128546; i can't see pictures on my phone


----------



## zooba

jburgh said:


> Here are our girls



Oh they are gorgeous! Give them belly rubs from me


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

Hi from Hong Kong! 

Just got back here to visit some friends and family. Visited the BV at Sogo in Causeway Bay and noticed a familiar face - the now manager is the SA who sold me my Gladiola Sloane, my first BV. 

I bought my first bella tote this afternoon. A goatskin bella. Will do a reveal when I'm able to take some good pictures.


----------



## jburgh

scwcqq said:


> So Cute! Love Corgi





grietje said:


> Those eyes! Those noses!  Those ears!  How do you leave the house?!





zooba said:


> Oh they are gorgeous! Give them belly rubs from me



Thanks!  They are the light of our lives.


----------



## septembersiren

Happy Holidays to all! May all your BV dreams come true&#127877;&#9924;&#127876;&#127863;&#127864;


----------



## mdlcal28

Hello BV lovers!! Long time with no visit. I wanted to wish all of you the happiest of Holidays and wishes for the Best in 2016!!!

For myself, there was no tree this year, no wreath, not a sign of a holiday and you know what? It didn't bother me at all!! Not a present purchased except for my mom.

I am in ATL in my mom's bed recovering from having that stupid infected hardware taken out of my ankle. Had first visit with surgeon on 12-17, outpatient surgery at Gwinnett-Duluth on 12-23, and have been taking antibiotics every 8 hours via a PICC line.

My ortho in MGM has no idea he has been fired! I jav to go back to new Ortho on 12-31-15 and hopefully I can go home after that! I have had that hole in my ankle since July and I can't wait to take off this splint and bandages and see stitches and no hole!!!! I'm so happy that I don't care if I couldn't afford Christmas this year!!!&#55357;&#56397;


----------



## grietje

mdlcal28 said:


> Hello BV lovers!! Long time with no visit. I wanted to wish all of you the happiest of Holidays and wishes for the Best in 2016!!!


 
Goodness you have been through a lot!  I'm glad to read you're on the mend and I do hope you continue to recover well and that 2016 is fun and happy and hole free!


----------



## jburgh

mdlcal28 said:


> I can't wait to take off this splint and bandages and see stitches and no hole!!!! I'm so happy that I don't care if I couldn't afford Christmas this year!!!&#65533;&#65533;



mdlcal28!!!

I'm so glad you are on the mend, and stopped by here to let us know. I missed you terribly.  Please visit when you can...it doesn't matter if you ever buy a purse.  You are part of our BV forum family!

Happy New Year


----------



## septembersiren

Mdlcal28 so glad you are on the mend. I know so many people that have had heart problems and other problems due to faulty hardware insertion. In one friend she was on the heart and lung transplant list. The removed the plate and pins in her arm and a miracle no need for heart or lung transplant and her late in life diabetes is gone also. Somethings are not meant to be.
Happy Healthy New Year to you&#127864;&#128144;&#127863;&#11088;


----------



## mdha

Hey, Y'all!  Happy New Year!

Listen, I really like the canard color and I'd like to get it in a wallet.

Can anyone tell me what this style looks like under the flap?
They have pictures of the tab side opened, but not the flap side.
And I tried to search the forum, but I can't seem to find a picture.

http://www.bottegaveneta.com/us/continental-wallet_cod46427014ot.html


----------



## V0N1B2

mdha said:


> Hey, Y'all!  Happy New Year!
> 
> Listen, I really like the canard color and I'd like to get it in a wallet.
> 
> Can anyone tell me what this style looks like under the flap?
> They have pictures of the tab side opened, but not the flap side.
> And I tried to search the forum, but I can't seem to find a picture.
> 
> http://www.bottegaveneta.com/us/continental-wallet_cod46427014ot.html


It's a coin compartment - not divided (the flap closes with a snap), if I remember correctly.


----------



## Balbaobot

Happy New Year ladies. I have a question about the parachute bag. I recently bought one, only to realise that it's rather uncomfortable to carry on the shoulder when fully loaded. Did any of you have this experience too, and did it improve as the handles softened with time? I am hoping this won't turn out to be a really expensive mistake. Thanks


----------



## moi et mes sacs

jburgh said:


> Here are our girls


Aww, love those beauties


----------



## grietje

Balbaobot said:


> Happy New Year ladies. I have a question about the parachute bag. I recently bought one, only to realise that it's rather uncomfortable to carry on the shoulder when fully loaded. Did any of you have this experience too, and did it improve as the handles softened with time? I am hoping this won't turn out to be a really expensive mistake. Thanks


Any bag fully loaded is going to get uncomfortable.  The straps can dig in due to the weight and depending on the distrubution of those contents it can also feel unbalanced.  I tend to prefer flat over rolled straps because they lay better.

That said, I've had the parachute and found it to be really comfortable.  The fact that the straps straddle the entire length of the bag help distribute the weight well.  Even though they're rolled, the straps stay put.  I'll also add the BV leather does do better once broken in and I think that applies to the both the body and the strap.  It needs to adjust to YOUR frame.

Here's hoping it starts to feel better.  But I am fearful that now that you are experiencing discomfort it may be hard for you to not think about it.  Consider carrying the bag unloaded for a while a) to help it settle and b) to help you get past this sense of dread that it was a mistake.


----------



## Balbaobot

Thanks for your advice grietje. I will think of it as a form of weight bearing exercise


----------



## septembersiren

I never thought of the parachute bag as a shoulder bag. To wide at the base. Or does it sag down when you put things in it


----------



## mdha

V0N1B2 said:


> It's a coin compartment - not divided (the flap closes with a snap), if I remember correctly.



Thank you, Von!

One more question, when do y'all think BV will release next season's colors?


----------



## mdha

Kitty spots!







Funny story, my little boy (the lighter one) backed up into an electric wax warmer recently, we had to shave his hind end, can't see it in the picture, but he has a bald butt!


----------



## bagreedy

I have been thinking about this bag, does anyone have it or have any thoughts about the bag?


----------



## V0N1B2

mdha said:


> Thank you, Von!
> 
> One more question, when do y'all think BV will release next season's colors?


A few new colours have dropped already - I'm guessing they're Resort/Cruise 2016 colours?
Bluette, Toscana, New Cigar (which looks like Toscana and could be the non-Intrecciato version of the colour), and... Mink?  Though to be fair they did offer Mink last fall/winter but only in one or two bags. I feel like there was another new colour I saw...



mdha said:


> Kitty spots!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Funny story, my little boy (the lighter one) backed up into an electric wax warmer recently, we had to shave his hind end, can't see it in the picture, but he has a bald butt!


Electric wax warmer? Dental technician or jeweller? 
I'm not a cat person but they're pretty cute.


----------



## missbellamama

mdha said:


> Kitty spots!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Funny story, my little boy (the lighter one) backed up into an electric wax warmer recently, we had to shave his hind end, can't see it in the picture, but he has a bald butt!



Your Bengals are just adorable !


----------



## CoastalCouture

bagreedy said:


> I have been thinking about this bag, does anyone have it or have any thoughts about the bag?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3231715


Looks like a good choice. I haven't seen this one in person either but, thanks for putting it on the radar. The NM website shows that it comes in navy. This could be trouble for the old bank account.


----------



## krawford

bagreedy said:


> I have been thinking about this bag, does anyone have it or have any thoughts about the bag?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3231715


 I had this bag in black but ended up selling it.  No real reason, just didn't use it.  It is a slouchy bag.  It was very nice  I thought I saw it on sale some where in the camel color.


----------



## jburgh

mdha said:


> Kitty spots!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Funny story, my little boy (the lighter one) backed up into an electric wax warmer recently, we had to shave his hind end, can't see it in the picture, but he has a bald butt!



Incredibly beautiful cats!


----------



## floodette

mdha said:


> Kitty spots!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Funny story, my little boy (the lighter one) backed up into an electric wax warmer recently, we had to shave his hind end, can't see it in the picture, but he has a bald butt!


hello, gorgeous!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mdha

missbellamama said:


> Your Bengals are just adorable !





jburgh said:


> Incredibly beautiful cats!





floodette said:


> hello, gorgeous!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Thank you very much!

Take a look at their bellies, well the little boy's anyway, he's a ham for the camera!









V0N1B2 said:


> A few new colours have dropped already - I'm guessing they're Resort/Cruise 2016 colours?
> Bluette, Toscana, New Cigar (which looks like Toscana and could be the non-Intrecciato version of the colour), and... Mink?  Though to be fair they did offer Mink last fall/winter but only in one or two bags. I feel like there was another new colour I saw...



Well, I went ahead and ordered a true red outlet Coach, on sale, to hold me over till BV releases a red Bella I like.  My 7 year old true red D&B is embarrassingly ratty.



V0N1B2 said:


> Electric wax warmer? Dental technician or jeweller?
> I'm not a cat person but they're pretty cute.



No, just a fan of scenting my home with soot-less candles.

My husband is the cat person, but I picked this breed because they are low shed, of course the spots and sweet faces made them desirable too.
I'd like to get a poodle, or bichon, or schnauzer.  I love our cats, but I do miss having a dog buddy.  These are the first cats I've ever lived with.


----------



## Mousse

mdha said:


> Thank you very much!
> 
> Take a look at their bellies, well the little boy's anyway, he's a ham for the camera!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I went ahead and ordered a true red outlet Coach, on sale, to hold me over till BV releases a red Bella I like.  My 7 year old true red D&B is embarrassingly ratty.
> 
> 
> 
> No, just a fan of scenting my home with soot-less candles.
> 
> My husband is the cat person, but I picked this breed because they are low shed, of course the spots and sweet faces made them desirable too.
> I'd like to get a poodle, or bichon, or schnauzer.  I love our cats, but I do miss having a dog buddy.  These are the first cats I've ever lived with.




Oh my. So cute. I grew up with Beagles and Siamese cats. Over the years I have become less fond of cats. Yours are so adorable! Love those spots.


----------



## mdha

bagreedy said:


> I have been thinking about this bag, does anyone have it or have any thoughts about the bag?



I'm new to owning BV, I learned this is a new style.
I love the elegant weave juxtaposed with the heavy metal straps.
Don't own this style but would love to add it sometime in the future.
The only thing I worry about is the T-bar possibly slipping out of the ring?


----------



## mdha

Mousse said:


> Oh my. So cute. I grew up with Beagles and Siamese cats. Over the years I have become less fond of cats. Yours are so adorable! Love those spots.



Thank you, Mousse!


----------



## septembersiren

after a long protracted absence 
my computer is finally fixed and upgraded 
if you quoted me or messaged me and I did not see it I am sorry 
I could only do so much on my smart phone. (smart phone, dumber user) 
not only am I back on line 
I have located my BV stuff
I now have most color codes going back to 2007
there are exceptions to the color code listings 
for example hardware changes the code and a lot of times so does skin 
I don't have any men's codes 
for some reason we never bothered with the men's codes 
for the most part they are the same as women's but they do vary 
thank you for your patience


----------



## grietje

septembersiren said:


> after a long protracted absence


 
Helloooooo S!  Glad you're all settled!  And glad you have your BV knowledge at your fingertips again!

How is Wicky?


----------



## septembersiren

thanks 
wicky is doing well 
we moved around the corner from where we used to live when she was a puppy
she does not remember her old house
now she lives next door to her father
he is such a barker
when he barks another dog barks and then wicky starts to bark 
is there something other than stereo 
they are loud 
she is doing better in this apartment 
this is a 1st floor apartment 
where I lived before this, over my little old lady, there were 18 outdoor steps. 
we moved just in time 
my little old lady died December 7th. 
I do miss her and I am at a loos on what to do on certain days 
hopefully I will get a new little old lady 
it is good to be back on the forum 










grietje said:


> Helloooooo S!  Glad you're all settled!  And glad you have your BV knowledge at your fingertips again!
> 
> How is Wicky?


----------



## BookerMoose

Our beloved Popcorn passed away just after midnight. She seemed perfectly fine earlier in the day, but then got very sick very fast and after emergency surgery to try to save her from a massive liver infection, which may well have been successful, her little heart just gave out. We are reeling - she was fine and then within a few hours she was gone. We have been preparing ourselves for Moosie to leave us (although hope he stays with us for many years yet), but were no way prepared (to the extent one can ever be prepared) for this. We love you Snooty- Snoots and hope you know how much you were (and always will be) loved.


----------



## diane278

BookerMoose said:


> Our beloved Popcorn passed away just after midnight. She seemed perfectly fine earlier in the day, but then got very sick very fast and after emergency surgery to try to save her from a massive liver infection, which may well have been successful, her little heart just gave out. We are reeling - she was fine and then within a few hours she was gone. We have been preparing ourselves for Moosie to leave us (although hope he stays with us for many years yet), but were no way prepared (to the extent one can ever be prepared) for this. We love you Snooty- Snoots and hope you know how much you were (and always will be) loved.


I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

BookerMoose said:


> Our beloved Popcorn passed away just after midnight. She seemed perfectly fine earlier in the day, but then got very sick very fast and after emergency surgery to try to save her from a massive liver infection, which may well have been successful, her little heart just gave out. We are reeling - she was fine and then within a few hours she was gone. We have been preparing ourselves for Moosie to leave us (although hope he stays with us for many years yet), but were no way prepared (to the extent one can ever be prepared) for this. We love you Snooty- Snoots and hope you know how much you were (and always will be) loved.




Sorry for your loss.


----------



## grietje

BookerMoose said:


> Our beloved Popcorn passed away just after midnight. ... We love you Snooty- Snoots and hope you know how much you were (and always will be) loved.



Crap.  Crap, crap crap.  It's a big old hole in your heart right now.  It'll get filled with memories of Popcorn but not for a bit. Just let it hurt for a while.  I'm really sorry about this. I know how much your dogs means to you.


----------



## Longchamp

Booker Mouse, so sorry to hear about Popcorn. The pain is real.

I Lost a Friend

I lost a special friend today
the kind you can't replace,
and looking at her empty bed
I still can see her face.
I know she's in a special place
our Lord has for such friends,
Where meadows, fields & flowers
help make them strong and whole again.
I know she's watching over me
She'll be with me when I cry,
So with one more kiss on her beloved head
I told my friend goodbye.


----------



## V0N1B2

Aww I'm sorry Booker. 
Was Popcorn the little one that was sick back in the summer?
Snooty-Snoots was definitely well-loved, I saw it with my own eyes.


----------



## BookerMoose

V0N1B2 said:


> Aww I'm sorry Booker.
> Was Popcorn the little one that was sick back in the summer?
> Snooty-Snoots was definitely well-loved, I saw it with my own eyes.



Thanks everyone.  And yes, VON1B2, Popcorn was the one who had serious lung problems that cropped up in the summer.  We never fully got to the bottom of them, but were managing them with a drug cocktail that seemed to at least keep the worst symptoms at bay. One of those drugs, however, suppressed her immune system, which they think laid the groundwork for the massive infection that arose on Wednesday.  And the lung problems made the risks of the surgery higher - but without trying to save her we had no hope...  she fought hard to make it through the surgery but it just wasn't meant to be.

Here she is.


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

Popcorn, go run.  Dig. Roll in mud. Do whatever you like. Have fun.  You will be missed.


----------



## septembersiren

So sorry to hear about popcorn
It is very difficult to lose you Bff
Even though I think Wicky is a PITA
I don't know what I would do without her
Hugs to you


----------



## jmcadon

BookerMoose said:


> Thanks everyone.  And yes, VON1B2, Popcorn was the one who had serious lung problems that cropped up in the summer.  We never fully got to the bottom of them, but were managing them with a drug cocktail that seemed to at least keep the worst symptoms at bay. One of those drugs, however, suppressed her immune system, which they think laid the groundwork for the massive infection that arose on Wednesday.  And the lung problems made the risks of the surgery higher - but without trying to save her we had no hope...  she fought hard to make it through the surgery but it just wasn't meant to be.
> 
> Here she is.



I am so sorry about your pup...


----------



## Mousse

BookerMoose said:


> Our beloved Popcorn passed away just after midnight. She seemed perfectly fine earlier in the day, but then got very sick very fast and after emergency surgery to try to save her from a massive liver infection, which may well have been successful, her little heart just gave out. We are reeling - she was fine and then within a few hours she was gone. We have been preparing ourselves for Moosie to leave us (although hope he stays with us for many years yet), but were no way prepared (to the extent one can ever be prepared) for this. We love you Snooty- Snoots and hope you know how much you were (and always will be) loved.



I am so sorry for your loss. She was one really pretty girl.


----------



## zooba

Booker, I am so sorry to hear about Popcorn. She was a beautiful pup.


----------



## septembersiren

Gearing up for the storm
Prep 1. Stop watching the news


----------



## BookerMoose

And then there were three...

We had to say goodbye to Moosie today. After losing Popcorn so unexpectedly only 10 days ago, we realized that we needed to ensure that we said goodbye to Moose, who had been in failing health for some time, on our own terms. And looking into his eyes yesterday we knew it was time.

We spent last night with a small group of friends and family, including Moose, Popcorn and Booker's former dog walker, whom we bumped into unexpectedly a couple of days ago and had asked to see Moose. She regaled us with stories of his exploits in his wild and crazy younger days. We bought him a steak dinner which he devoured with gusto (his appetite was still good...). Then today, after a final (very slow) special walk to his favourite pet store for pepperoni, we went to the vet (via a drive through his favourite park) armed with ice cream cake - which he again devoured with gusto (in the best tradition of Booker's final moments) and then slipped away peacefully.

I feel melancholy, but also know that we loved Moosie so much, and that I wouldn't feel this way had we never known and loved him. I am also so grateful we were able to say goodbye in a way we could not do with Popcorn. I hope the two of them (and Booker for good measure) are cuddled up together now...

Goodbye old friend.


----------



## V0N1B2

BookerMoose said:


> And then there were three...
> 
> We had to say goodbye to Moosie today. After losing Popcorn so unexpectedly only 10 days ago, we realized that we needed to ensure that we said goodbye to Moose, who had been in failing health for some time, on our own terms. And looking into his eyes yesterday we knew it was time.
> 
> We spent last night with a small group of friends and family, including Moose, Popcorn and Booker's former dog walker, whom we bumped into unexpectedly a couple of days ago and had asked to see Moose. She regaled us with stories of his exploits in his wild and crazy younger days. We bought him a steak dinner which he devoured with gusto (his appetite was still good...). Then today, after a final (very slow) special walk to his favourite pet store for pepperoni, we went to the vet (via a drive through his favourite park) armed with ice cream cake - which he again devoured with gusto (in the best tradition of Booker's final moments) and then slipped away peacefully.
> 
> I feel melancholy, but also know that we loved Moosie so much, and that I wouldn't feel this way had we never known and loved him. I am also so grateful we were able to say goodbye in a way we could not do with Popcorn. I hope the two of them (and Booker for good measure) are cuddled up together now...
> 
> Goodbye old friend.


Whaaaat?!?!  Nooooooo! 
Oh BookerMoose, I'm so so sorry to hear about that. 
I know what amazing pet parents you and your husband are so I know that Moose (and Popcorn) had amazing lives.  They were both well-loved and happy dogs.  It's never easy to make that decision to help them over the bridge, but you know you did the right thing, right?
Sending you big hugs from up the Sea to Sky.


----------



## floodette

BookerMoose said:


> And then there were three...
> 
> We had to say goodbye to Moosie today. After losing Popcorn so unexpectedly only 10 days ago, we realized that we needed to ensure that we said goodbye to Moose, who had been in failing health for some time, on our own terms. And looking into his eyes yesterday we knew it was time.
> 
> We spent last night with a small group of friends and family, including Moose, Popcorn and Booker's former dog walker, whom we bumped into unexpectedly a couple of days ago and had asked to see Moose. She regaled us with stories of his exploits in his wild and crazy younger days. We bought him a steak dinner which he devoured with gusto (his appetite was still good...). Then today, after a final (very slow) special walk to his favourite pet store for pepperoni, we went to the vet (via a drive through his favourite park) armed with ice cream cake - which he again devoured with gusto (in the best tradition of Booker's final moments) and then slipped away peacefully.
> 
> I feel melancholy, but also know that we loved Moosie so much, and that I wouldn't feel this way had we never known and loved him. I am also so grateful we were able to say goodbye in a way we could not do with Popcorn. I hope the two of them (and Booker for good measure) are cuddled up together now...
> 
> Goodbye old friend.


ouah, BookerMoose, my deepest condolences. Will keep you in my prayer.


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

I'm so sorry to hear this, BM. Too hard to lose two furry babies in such a short period of time. 

Hang in there. Keeping you in our thoughts.


----------



## grietje

BookerMoose said:


> And then there were three...
> 
> We had to say goodbye to Moosie today.


 
A live well lived.  One can definitely not ask for more.  Take good care during this sad time.


----------



## LLANeedle

Booker moose, I so sorry.  Losing one fur baby is hard enough but losing two so close together......I truly know how you feel.  They were lucky pups to have you and your husband care for them with so much love and attention.


----------



## septembersiren

I'm so sorry. Sounds like an excellent farewell


----------



## BookerMoose

Thanks everyone.  I shared Popcorn's picture with you and wanted to do the same with Moosie - he was such a happy boy...


----------



## frenziedhandbag

BookerMoose said:


> Thanks everyone.  I shared Popcorn's picture with you and wanted to do the same with Moosie - he was such a happy boy...



BM, I am sorry with your loss. Please stay strong. &#128158;


----------



## Orlie

BookerMoose, I am so sorry for your losses.  Thank you so much for sharing the photos of your pups--they were both so beautiful and their personalities so well captured in the photos.


----------



## Mousse

Booker Moose. I am so sorry for your losses and send my thoughts and prayers from one canine lover to another.


----------



## news2me

RIP, Popcorn and Moosie.


----------



## septembersiren

Mousse I have decided you have the best job.


----------



## bagreedy

So sorry BM, I've lost 3 dogs myself and know the heartbreak. Love n hugs


----------



## Mousse

septembersiren said:


> Mousse I have decided you have the best job.




I love my job. I get to travel, meet great people, drink amazing coffee, and visit BV boutiques along the way. Last year my company sent me to a coffee farm in Costa Rica. That trip was truly a life changing experience. When I saw how high quality coffee is grown, picked, milled and sorted, I headed home with an amazing appreciation of every coffee bean. When I drink a cup of Costa Rica from Hacienda la Minita, I think about the wonderful people who grow my favorite coffee and make my everyday.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Mousse said:


> I think about the wonderful people who grow my favorite coffee and make my everyday.



This is exceptionally close to my heart as I worked with a coffee company before and it was the best time of my life. Each year, colleagues from all over the world will be selected to visit various coffee farms and experience the "coffee life" of the farmers.


----------



## septembersiren

We just had a couple minor earthquakes in SNJ


----------



## septembersiren

They just said on the news it was a Sonic Boom


----------



## septembersiren

For the 1st time in about 5 years. I saw a person carrying a real BV today. It was the small pillow in a gray color. 
She couldn't believe that I knew BV. I explained I was a SA before the AC store closed


----------



## jburgh

septembersiren said:


> They just said on the news it was a Sonic Boom



I remember many sonic booms in grade school, when the military was testing their supersonic planes


----------



## septembersiren

They said sonic boom but I am thinking they ate fracking and not telling and it was earthquake and it will come out later or Chris Chistie was stomping down the parkway with his mop *sigh* so hard to be from Jersey


----------



## jmcadon

jburgh said:


> I remember many sonic booms in grade school, when the military was testing their supersonic planes



My Dad was a B-52 pilot so we lived on military bases....sonic booms were very commonplace.  Funny, I've lived in Ca for 50 years and have rarely felt an earthquake.


----------



## jmcadon

septembersiren said:


> They said sonic boom but I am thinking they ate fracking and not telling and it was earthquake and it will come out later or Chris Chistie was stomping down the parkway with his mop *sigh* so hard to be from Jersey



Yikes...are they tracking in NJ?  I swear we are going to keep on until we destroy the earth!


----------



## septembersiren

They said in the news paper today that planes were flying in Boston. I don't think we would have felt a sonic boom in SNJ
Just sayin I think we are getting a snow job


----------



## LLANeedle

jburgh said:


> I remember many sonic booms in grade school, when the military was testing their supersonic planes


Me too!!


----------



## diane278

LLANeedle said:


> Me too!!


I remember in grade school when we had practice evacuations in case of a atomic bomb attack. Mothers lined up outside the school in their station wagons and kids practiced lining up to get into cars to be taken somewhere. I don't know where. And, in whatever car was there when their turn in line came up. But my favorite craziness was when when we were taught that in case of an attack, we should huddle under our desks for protection. People caught outside should try to cover their heads with newspapers to protect themselves from nuclear fallout. I'm not suggesting that our government was withholding pertinent information but....well, yes, I guess I am.....  It was the early 1960's.


----------



## septembersiren

I worked in a store that was maybe 10 miles from 3 mile Island. I remember reading a poster of where we should evacuate to in case of melt down or other disasters. They said to go to Doylestown which was less than an hour away. I remember thinking that even being 2 hrs away would not save you.
I remember sitting under my desk also in grade school or in the hallway. It wasn't that they were stupid or the government didn't know. I think they didn't know. It was a much more naive and innocent time. It couldn't happen to the USA we had just won in Korea and WWII.  By the end of the 60's we were becoming more "aware" of what was going on in the rest of the world.
Sometimes I think we know too much.


----------



## LLANeedle

We had regular air raid drills in grade school in the 50's......some classes had to get under their desks and some classes lined up along the gym walls, kneeling down with our heads tucked. I remember one time a low plane flew over and we all thought "this is it."


----------



## septembersiren

Snowed here today started at 8 am over by 2pm nothing left except on my car


----------



## Mousse

We are having a mini heat wave in the Silicon Valley. It's about 65 degrees now with sunny skies. The temps are expected to be in the mid 70's on Super Bowl Sunday. Freeway traffic here is a mess with visitors descending on us locals. There is a lot of government air traffic flying out of Moffett Field in Mountain View.  We also are hearing lots of surveillance helicopters in the 'hood along with private jets flying in corporate sponsors and celebrities. All in all, it's good for our local economy.


----------



## GoStanford

We had beautiful fireworks around 10:30 p.m. over downtown San Francisco, also part of the Super Bowl celebrations.  I plan to have a quiet weekend and avoid driving if possible on Sunday in particular.


----------



## indiaink

OK, I'm back. I could add 'with a vengeance' but that wouldn't hold water. Having tried bags from MJ to Bal and others, there is no other than BV.  Well, except for the Kara Tie Crossbody that I'm very much in love with. It's a better size for me than the beloved Cervo Hobo.  Sigh.  Lessons learned...  Anyway, the Kara is supposed to be out in a delicious red any day now, so will add her to my collection when that happens.

So what have I been doing?  Working, getting a newer Mini, continuing my work with Zoey as a therapy dog - we go on Mondays to a nursing home and make people very happy. Collecting BV SLGs. Deciding my new book will be titled "Coming of Age", because I think that hitting one's 50s is coming of age, most truly, so why not a book?

HA!  Glad to see all the familiar names, and some new ones, too!  Hail to the BV!!!


----------



## V0N1B2

indiaink said:


> OK, I'm back. I could add 'with a vengeance' but that wouldn't hold water. Having tried bags from MJ to Bal and others, there is no other than BV.  Well, except for the Kara Tie Crossbody that I'm very much in love with. It's a better size for me than the beloved Cervo Hobo.  Sigh.  Lessons learned...  Anyway, the Kara is supposed to be out in a delicious red any day now, so will add her to my collection when that happens.
> 
> So what have I been doing?  Working, getting a newer Mini, continuing my work with Zoey as a therapy dog - we go on Mondays to a nursing home and make people very happy. Collecting BV SLGs. Deciding my new book will be titled "Coming of Age", because I think that hitting one's 50s is coming of age, most truly, so why not a book?
> 
> HA!  Glad to see all the familiar names, and some new ones, too!  Hail to the BV!!!


"I'm back" 
Sorry, who are you again? 

Kidding. Love you doll. Did you get the birthday cupcakes I sent in the mail?


----------



## indiaink

V0N1B2 said:


> "I'm back"
> Sorry, who are you again?
> 
> Kidding. Love you doll. Did you get the birthday cupcakes I sent in the mail?


I did.  The caramel filling was TDF.  And I loved the red roses on top!  HUGE yumminess!!!


----------



## indiaink

... and one more winter Zoey photo, for now:  I liked this one so much I had a canvas wrap done of it and it's hanging in the hall. She's hunting mice, you see... and she looks so much like her ancestors...


----------



## krawford

Hi Indiaink.  Zoe has grown so much!!  Are those current photos.  I was burning up today in Texas.


----------



## indiaink

krawford said:


> Hi Indiaink.  Zoe has grown so much!!  Are those current photos.  I was burning up today in Texas.


Hey, krawford!  yes, they are current.  We're in for yet another polar vortex (d*$m those Canadians! V0N!!! I know ya love me and all but seriously can't you keep that stuff up on your side of the border!?!?) and Saturday night/Sunday we'll get down to negative 10.  That's -10.  That's hella cold.  Zoey won't potty for 24 hours.


----------



## indiaink

Well, I didn't realize the forum had slowed down a bit, feels like a ghost town...  I should probably read back in this thread and see what all everybody's been up to, and perhaps I ought to post in the "Introduce Myself" thread, since it's been a few months, which we all know is an eternity in the 'real' world.

As another tPFer pointed out in PM, it's been a while!


----------



## grietje

Good morning all!
Speaking of slowing down, it's been a hectic week and DH and I decided to head out last night to the coast.  It'll be low tide in 20 minutes and it's a pretty nice low one at that so I'm going to suit up and do my killer/awesome/beautiful dune/beach/harbor run before I start work for the day.


----------



## indiaink

grietje said:


> Good morning all!
> Speaking of slowing down, it's been a hectic week and DH and I decided to head out last night to the coast.  It'll be low tide in 20 minutes and it's a pretty nice low one at that so I'm going to suit up and do my killer/awesome/beautiful dune/beach/harbor run before I start work for the day.


Good to see you and that space, which I recognize. Hard to believe I've stood there and enjoyed that view, not so long ago!!!  This time of year is when I really notice the difference in our weather, for sure!


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

indiaink said:


> OK, I'm back. I could add 'with a vengeance' but that wouldn't hold water. Having tried bags from MJ to Bal and others, there is no other than BV.  Well, except for the Kara Tie Crossbody that I'm very much in love with. It's a better size for me than the beloved Cervo Hobo.  Sigh.  Lessons learned...  Anyway, the Kara is supposed to be out in a delicious red any day now, so will add her to my collection when that happens.
> 
> 
> 
> So what have I been doing?  Working, getting a newer Mini, continuing my work with Zoey as a therapy dog - we go on Mondays to a nursing home and make people very happy. Collecting BV SLGs. Deciding my new book will be titled "Coming of Age", because I think that hitting one's 50s is coming of age, most truly, so why not a book?
> 
> 
> 
> HA!  Glad to see all the familiar names, and some new ones, too!  Hail to the BV!!!




Welcome back!  Nice to see you again. 

Nickel and I are participating in the K9 Reading program of our local public library where he listens to children read.  We tried visiting a nursing home but he seemed to get a bit nervous. Glad to hear that Zoey is enjoying her visits.


----------



## grietje

The run was awesome!  The winter storms have made the beach a little steeper so that part was harder than normal.  After I came back, DH was going to walk some of it, so I decided to join him and take photos of what I see and experience.
http://forum.purseblog.com/health-and-fitness/tpf-running-club-2-0-a-630026-209.html.

Scroll down to post 3129.


----------



## septembersiren

Has anyone seen these bags yet?
called Save My Bag 
they are made in Italy 
it is a bag to put your bag in when the weather is inclement
they are made of something like neoprene 
very light weight 
foldable so you can fold it up and put it in your bag
big enough I would say to hold a Birkin or Large Veneta 
a really good idea


----------



## septembersiren

wow Zoey is really starting to look very German Sheppard 


How have you been


----------



## diane278

A couple of days ago, I was talking to an SA in one of the boutiques. She told me that BV is going to be reworking the veneta based on consumers reactions. She is n't sure but thinks the handle might go back to the original (real!) style and that it might become less bulky. Anyone else heard this?


----------



## indiaink

septembersiren said:


> wow Zoey is really starting to look very German Sheppard
> 
> 
> How have you been



S, we have been very well, thank you SO MUCH for asking!  I think Zoey's fur looks like this because it's her winter coat, not sure -

How have you been?


----------



## indiaink

BV_LC_poodle said:


> Welcome back!  Nice to see you again.
> 
> Nickel and I are participating in the K9 Reading program of our local public library where he listens to children read.  We tried visiting a nursing home but he seemed to get a bit nervous. Glad to hear that Zoey is enjoying her visits.



Thank you, dearheart.

Yay for Nickel!  See, Zoey would be nervous around kids!  It's neat how different dogs do about different situations..


----------



## septembersiren

India 
Been ok. Moved at the end of November. Really happy in new digs. Wicky is really happy here too. No steps for her little short legs.
My little old lady died at the beginning of December. Still very sad about that. One of the other aids left her in the bathroom by herself. She fell and hit her head. &#128554;
One good thing about the move is I found all my BV stuff from when I worked for BV. So now I have a lot of color codes frim 2006 to 2010.


----------



## indiaink

septembersiren said:


> India
> Been ok. Moved at the end of November. Really happy in new digs. Wicky is really happy here too. No steps for her little short legs.
> My little old lady died at the beginning of December. Still very sad about that. One of the other aids left her in the bathroom by herself. She fell and hit her head. &#128554;
> One good thing about the move is I found all my BV stuff from when I worked for BV. So now I have a lot of color codes frim 2006 to 2010.


Yay for finding your BV stuff, boo for losing your little old lady. I know she meant a lot to you. I'm starting to have affection for quite a number of little old folks I see every Monday...

I hope your place is not as close to the flooding areas...


----------



## septembersiren

We are not in a flood 1 zone. The only time it flooded here was during Sandy. If you want to live near water.....it is the chance you take.
If old people are with it they have great stories to tell


----------



## indiaink

septembersiren said:


> We are not in a flood 1 zone. The only time it flooded here was during Sandy. If you want to live near water.....it is the chance you take.
> If old people are with it they have great stories to tell



Oh yes - I've heard about dogs, breeding of dogs, pets owned, horses shown, countries visited, sons and daughters, and more.  It is amazing how Zoey just being there seems to open up memories. Usually starts with a dog story and goes from there.


----------



## septembersiren

I was never interested in the stories my dad or mother told. It seemed they were all about embarrassing me.
My little old lady lived Wicky. Wicky loved all the food she dropped on the floor.
The new place I moved to has wood floors. Wicky's feet are always cold. So I went to the dollar store and bought baby booties. Of course they are luke her boots...she hates them. When I just put them on her front feet she wears them lol. Silly doggie


----------



## indiaink

septembersiren said:


> I was never interested in the stories my dad or mother told. It seemed they were all about embarrassing me.
> My little old lady lived Wicky. Wicky loved all the food she dropped on the floor.
> The new place I moved to has wood floors. Wicky's feet are always cold. So I went to the dollar store and bought baby booties. Of course they are luke her boots...she hates them. When I just put them on her front feet she wears them lol. Silly doggie


Oh the FOOD is another story - Zoey knows right where to go to find dropped food. And she has one oldster so well-trained he keeps a container of cheese puffs in his cabinet just for her.

I am glad to hear Wicky's doing well.  How old is she now?


----------



## septembersiren

Wicky is 5 now. Our next door neighbor owns Wicks father.
He is not a nice dig barks 24/7. They are moving next month.
I am sure Zoey loves  the oldsters and I bet they save her choice morsels from their lunches. She is a good girl


----------



## indiaink

It's -2 out there, and Zoey's off in a far corner of the yard digging in the snow, hunting for critters. It MUST be warmer than I think it is.  ::sigh::


----------



## septembersiren

my cruelty to animals is 
when it is bitter cold out not like today when it is 5 degrees but when it is 20
I don't put Wicky,s coat on when I walk her because I want her to do her business quick and go home
on days like today I layer up for the weather and then I layer her up with a coat and sweater 
but the whole time I am out with her I am shouting at her 
do your business do your business do you business 
she just looks at me like are you kidding there is still a blade of grass over there that_ I have not smelled _
there are two small spaces in our yard that she can escape from. As soon as it is a smidgen longer a friend is going to come over and chicken wire those spots closed 
that way I can let her out and just stand at the dog and watch her


----------



## indiaink

I do the same thing, only I'm yelling "For God's sake you don't NEED to sniff that dog's pee it's 10 degrees out here you're gonna freeze if we don't get a move on"



septembersiren said:


> my cruelty to animals is
> when it is bitter cold out not like today when it is 5 degrees but when it is 20
> I don't put Wicky,s coat on when I walk her because I want her to do her business quick and go home
> on days like today I layer up for the weather and then I layer her up with a coat and sweater
> but the whole time I am out with her I am shouting at her
> do your business do your business do you business
> she just looks at me like are you kidding there is still a blade of grass over there that_ I have not smelled _
> there are two small spaces in our yard that she can escape from. As soon as it is a smidgen longer a friend is going to come over and chicken wire those spots closed
> that way I can let her out and just stand at the dog and watch her


----------



## septembersiren

indiaink said:


> I do the same thing, only I'm yelling "For God's sake you don't NEED to sniff that dog's pee it's 10 degrees out here you're gonna freeze if we don't get a move on"


 






What I really hate is when she sniffs her own pee for 15 minutes LOL 
I am like if you were a person I would call you a dork


----------



## indiaink

First, a fun relatively new web site for figuring out what breed(s) your dog could be, based on photos you upload: http://www.what-dog.net, and then the article about the machine learning technology: http://techcrunch.com/2016/02/12/microsofts-new-app-fetch-tells-you-what-kind-of-dog-you-are-and-it-can-id-your-dog-too/#.1u9lmas:k1

When I uploaded 2-3 photos of Zoey, face-on, the site returned a result of 'German Shepherd'; but when I uploaded photos of her in profile it guessed two of the breeds she's made up of correctly, Shiba Inu and Australian Cattle Dog.  I stopped then, although it's so much fun I could play with it all night.

Enjoy!


----------



## jburgh

Someone very special to us was born on this day...

*Happy Birthday BookerMoose!*


May your birthday be filled with happiness and love

Aaarrrrroooooooooo


----------



## indiaink

jburgh said:


> Someone very special to us was born on this day...
> 
> *Happy Birthday BookerMoose!*
> 
> 
> May your birthday be filled with happiness and love
> 
> Aaarrrrroooooooooo



Arrrrrrooooooooo two!  HAPPY HAPPY you!!!  Zoey sends sniffs and kisses your way as well!


----------



## missbellamama

Saks  fifth avenue opens up February 25th -  in downtown Toronto next best thing to having an actual BV  boutique is finally seeing them for REAL!


----------



## grietje

A happy birthday to you Booker!


----------



## Mousse

HBD Booker. A big beagle aroooo to you.


----------



## grietje

missbellamama said:


> Saks  fifth avenue opens up February 25th -  in downtown Toronto next best thing to having an actual BV  boutique is finally seeing them for REAL!



Whoa!  Is the shop in Saks?  You are in big trouble!  Drool worthy!


----------



## BookerMoose

Thanks for the birthday wishes!!

Is Vancouver getting a Saks too?!?!


----------



## missbellamama

I believe Vancouver and Montreal are to be "blessed" with a Saks store this year, to be followed with a Nordstrom, giving Holt Renfrew some competition!

We in TO will get to "drool" (as Grietje, so aptly stated) over the selection in our own backyard.


----------



## diane278

missbellamama said:


> I believe Vancouver and Montreal are to be "blessed" with a Saks store this year, to be followed with a Nordstrom, giving Holt Renfrew some competition!
> 
> We in TO will get to "drool" (as Grietje, so aptly stated) over the selection in our own backyard.


I'm so jealous! Lucky you!


----------



## septembersiren

Happy Birthday Bookermoose&#128144;&#127863;&#127856;


----------



## indiaink

Author Harper Lee dies... at 89.

Can't believe it...


----------



## grietje

I am just tuckered out today.  Work has gotten very busy, I've been working out hard, and there's a lot going on home-wise (DH and I are remodeling the home we bought last summer and the pace has suddenly picked up).  I am looking VERY forward to 5pm today!  Quiet dinner at home and then couch time with DH and the dogs.

I have to work this weekend but at least it'll be at home.


----------



## Mousse

I'm taking the rest of today off. I had a busy work week in Carlsbad with no down time. Diane278 and I are having an impromptu coffee meet up this afternoon. And then I'm getting takeout pizza from Howie's for dinner. This weekend is R&R and playing with my new kitchen toy - a sous vide. DH surprised me with it when I got home from SAN last night. I'm on the road again next week to LA. That's an easy trip because I stay in my old 'hood in the South Bay. Almost like going home.


----------



## septembersiren

Wow Harper Lee. Well no one lives forever.
I tried to read GO TELL A WATCHMAN but I could not get into it


----------



## indiaink

septembersiren said:


> Wow Harper Lee. Well no one lives forever.
> I tried to read GO TELL A WATCHMAN but I could not get into it



A friend of mine said the same thing.

On another note: Found out from Berke Breathed (of Opus and Bloom County fame) that he communicated with Harper over the years and he'd received a card from her when he retired Bloom County and Opus... he didn't tell anybody about it until today; since many of you don't have FB, I've attached the photo here that he's posted on FB...  HOW COOL is this?   I sent a condolence letter to Virginia Heinlein when Robert Heinlein died, and she wrote me back. I still have it, framed..


----------



## diane278

I finally have a dog post. I've been helping my sister with her labradoodle puppy.  The puppy is very cute.  I am semi-successfully holding him on a leash. I'm on my iPad so there's no telling how these photos will look or what size they will be.


----------



## diane278

Here's the photo I missed.


----------



## septembersiren

Adorable


----------



## Mousse

diane278 said:


> I finally have a dog post. I've been helping my sister with her labradoodle puppy.  The puppy is very cute.  I am semi-successfully holding him on a leash. I'm on my iPad so there's no telling how these photos will look or what size they will be.




Awe, he is even cuter than you described.


----------



## grietje

diane278 said:


> I finally have a dog post. I've been helping my sister with her labradoodle puppy.  The puppy is very cute.  I am semi-successfully holding him on a leash. I'm on my iPad so there's no telling how these photos will look or what size they will be.


About those socks...



diane278 said:


> Here's the photo I missed.


He has such an expressive face!  It looks like he's grown since the last photo you sent.


----------



## indiaink

diane278 said:


> Here's the photo I missed.



OH LOVE!!!



grietje said:


> About those socks...



Thank you, Gri. Now I understand it's the socks that do it to you.


----------



## V0N1B2

diane278 said:


> I finally have a dog post. I've been helping my sister with her labradoodle puppy.  *The puppy is very cute.*  I am semi-successfully holding him on a leash. I'm on my iPad so there's no telling how these photos will look or what size they will be.


That's an understatement.
Ermigerd!!   Cuteness overload!


----------



## floodette

oh so cute!!!


----------



## indiaink

Wicky keeping her feet warm, posted with permission from septembersiren...


----------



## KY bag lady

diane278 said:


> I finally have a dog post. I've been helping my sister with her labradoodle puppy.  The puppy is very cute.  I am semi-successfully holding him on a leash. I'm on my iPad so there's no telling how these photos will look or what size they will be.


I have a Labradoodle too - my Ginger is 6 yrs old. She wants lot of attention and loves my grandchildren. They are sweet dogs.


----------



## septembersiren

It was a lovely day here today. Almost like Spring. So I was carrying my Nero Belly. Wearing a pair of BV Nero ballerina flats and wearing a Nero BV belt.
This woman said to me ( with a very withering tone if voice)
"Aren't you a little over kill on the leather weave.
I just looked at her Coach bag and smiled.


----------



## indiaink

septembersiren said:


> It was a lovely day here today. Almost like Spring. So I was carrying my Nero Belly. Wearing a pair of BV Nero ballerina flats and wearing a Nero BV belt.
> This woman said to me ( with a very withering tone if voice)
> "Aren't you a little over kill on the leather weave.
> I just looked at her Coach bag and smiled.



Did you know this person?  My gosh, have we devolved into such a society.


----------



## septembersiren

I don't really know her. Spoke with a few times but no I don't really know her. 
People are rude.
I could have pointed out how much my woven stuff cost but I just like to smile and walk away
I surprise myself at how ADULT I can be at times &#128516;


----------



## V0N1B2

septembersiren said:


> It was a lovely day here today. Almost like Spring. So I was carrying my Nero Belly. Wearing a pair of BV Nero ballerina flats and wearing a Nero BV belt.
> This woman said to me ( with a very withering tone if voice)
> "Aren't you a little over kill on the leather weave.
> I just looked at her Coach bag and smiled.


Awww, well bless her little "made in China" heart, hmm?


----------



## septembersiren

&#128516;&#128512;&#128139;


----------



## diane278

KY bag lady said:


> I have a Labradoodle too - my Ginger is 6 yrs old. She wants lot of attention and loves my grandchildren. They are sweet dogs.


He's so much fun but I have to admit there are times when he's at his cutest asleep! He wears us out!


----------



## LLANeedle

Says.....I've received similar comments when I've pulled out my BV wallet and coin purse from my BV bag to pay for something.


----------



## septembersiren

LLANeedle said:


> Says.....I've received similar comments when I've pulled out my BV wallet and coin purse from my BV bag to pay for something.


 


these people just don't know
they think they paid $50. for a Coach bag from the outlet here and it is expensive 
Fake LV and Coach are very big where I live 
The only other BV I have ever seen was a fake bought at a Flea Market in Florida 
they just don't know 
I am not going to educate them 
it is their problem not mine


----------



## septembersiren

I just figured out my Croc BV belt is probably Oceano


----------



## diane278

septembersiren said:


> these people just don't know
> they think they paid $50. for a Coach bag from the outlet here and it is expensive
> Fake LV and Coach are very big where I live
> The only other BV I have ever seen was a fake bought at a Flea Market in Florida
> they just don't know
> I am not going to educate them
> it is their problem not mine


I see much of the same thing where I live.  BV is an endangered species around here. You don't see fake BVs because almost no one knows what it is. But fake LV reproduces likes rabbits. So does coach in canvas. The only other BVs I've seen are those that Lulu2016 carries. It feels like we're in this alone!  Discounted Michael Kors seems pretty popular also.


----------



## indiaink

diane278 said:


> I see much of the same thing where I live.  BV is an endangered species around here. You don't see fake BVs because almost no one knows what it is. But fake LV reproduces likes rabbits. So does coach in canvas. The only other BVs I've seen are those that Lulu2016 carries. It feels like we're in this alone!  Discounted Michael Kors seems pretty popular also.



Yep, BVettes are a pretty exclusive club, for sure. Mousse has the only known talisman for the BVette club ... I wonder if she still has the little guy ...


----------



## septembersiren

Lots of Michael Kors where I live too. Lots of fake LV. In AC which is close to where I live there is an outlet mall. Coach is the busiest store. In the summer they have a guard outside that only lets 5 ppl in at a time. Ppl stands outside for hours. They do have some pretty good prices. Before Xmas I like to go and buy some little gifty items for Pollyanna. The ppl I give them too go crazy. Like Coach is something special. Where the high end stores were in AC (where I used to work at BV) the only stores left are LV Burberry and GUCCI. The ppl I know that work at Gucci call it ghetto Gucci. They have the low end of the Gucci line in that store. Where I live it is a dying Casino town. If you want to shop for something good you either have to go to NYC OR. Philly. I wouldn't even know where to shop in Philly since Nan Duskins closed


----------



## Mousse

I'm getting ready for a fun day in the kitchen. 'Smoking pork tenderloins with the "Smoking Gun" DH gave me for Christmas. I'm then going to cook them with my new Sous Vide for about 3 hours. I'll then sear them on the grill with a Bourbon/Maple glaze.


----------



## LLANeedle

Lots of LV here because they opened a store......I think a lot of what I see is real.  Same for Coach.....we have a Coach store and a huge inventory at Nordstrom.   I never see anyone with a Bottega.  Those that choose to set themselves apart carry Chanel and probably shop in DC or Tysons.


----------



## bisbee

This discussion is getting a bit too privileged for me.  

That woman who made the remark about "overkill on the leather weave" was a rude person...is the fact that she was carrying a Coach really relevant?  I realize that the vast majority of people could never, ever afford to purchase BV, or other designer goods.  Many can't even imagine shopping in a Coach outlet.  That is no reason to denigrate them...unless they are horribly rude like that woman was.

Criticize for crappy attitude, not for the fact that her wallet is lighter than yours.


----------



## grietje

bisbee said:


> This discussion is getting a bit too privileged for me.
> 
> That woman who made the remark about "overkill on the leather weave" was a rude person...is the fact that she was carrying a Coach really relevant?  I realize that the vast majority of people could never, ever afford to purchase BV, or other designer goods.  Many can't even imagine shopping in a Coach outlet.  That is no reason to denigrate them...unless they are horribly rude like that woman was.
> 
> Criticize for crappy attitude, not for the fact that her wallet is lighter than yours.


 
Yay to you!  I think we all have a momentary loss of perspective now and then.  And I'm really grateful you wrote and brought us back to a balanced place.


----------



## jmcadon

bisbee said:


> this discussion is getting a bit too privileged for me.
> 
> That woman who made the remark about "overkill on the leather weave" was a rude person...is the fact that she was carrying a coach really relevant?  I realize that the vast majority of people could never, ever afford to purchase bv, or other designer goods.  Many can't even imagine shopping in a coach outlet.  That is no reason to denigrate them...unless they are horribly rude like that woman was.
> 
> Criticize for crappy attitude, not for the fact that her wallet is lighter than yours.



+1...my sister loves her coach bags and some of them are really nice.   She thinks my BVs look like old lady bags


----------



## bisbee

jmcadon said:


> +1...my sister loves her coach bags and some of them are really nice.   She thinks my BVs look like old lady bags



I love my one BV bag.  I'm actually thinking about the new Coach saddle bag...the price is certainly attractive.  I'll have to check it out in person.


----------



## indiaink

Eh, no matter what we're wearing, the fact remains: People's behavior is devolving, and there's probably no coming back from it, because there's nobody left to teach manners and proper public behavior.  I would have snapped at the woman, myself, but then that's also a degree of manners and lady-like behavior, but hey, I've got "old woman" on my side.  I've had Coach in my day, before it was made in China.   Got no problems with Coach.  In fact, I went on a Coach spree after a BV flame-out not long ago.  

Ya gotta look at who America idolizes now.  Lost cause, I'm thinking, although it does give me a great business idea...


----------



## indiaink

I had no idea a local (to Minnesota) woman started this - she's living in California now, but her sister is still here:

Minnesotans Welcome 1000th Dog as Part of the Great Chihuahua Airlift

Truly a wonderful thing!


----------



## indiaink

Zoey's "facial" expressions sometimes convey exactly how I feel.   This is her patented "Yoda Ears" look.


----------



## Mousse

I heard from Kevin, our SO knot enabler extraordinaire from Chicago that our SS 2016 catalogs were mailed out today.


----------



## indiaink

Mousse said:


> I heard from Kevin, our SO knot enabler extraordinaire from Chicago that our SS 2016 catalogs were mailed out today.


Yay. Did you get any sneak peeks?


----------



## jburgh

Someone very special was born on this day...

*Happy Birthday Mid-*

     artyhat:


----------



## Mousse

HBD mid! [emoji512]


----------



## indiaink

The very best to you, Mid-!!!

artyhat:artyhat:


----------



## BookerMoose

Happy Birthday Mid-


----------



## Mousse

I'm turning into the mad kitchen scientist with all my new toys. I just started a 36 hour brisket in the sous vide. The brisket is rubbed with a secret coffee and chipotle rub and then sealed in sous vide bags where they will simmer at 135 degrees for 36 hours. I'll then finish them off on the grill with a smoker box to get a char and smokey flavor. It won't be like TX brisket from my favorite Pecan Lodge, but it will be super tender.


----------



## septembersiren

Happy Birthday Mid
Hope all your BV dreams come true.&#128144;&#127856;&#127863;&#128536;


----------



## grietje

Mousse said:


> I'm turning into the mad kitchen scientist with all my new toys. I just started a 36 hour brisket in the sous vide. The brisket is rubbed with a secret coffee and chipotle rub and then sealed in sous vide bags where they will simmer at 135 degrees for 36 hours. I'll then finish them off on the grill with a smoker box to get a char and smokey flavor. It won't be like TX brisket from my favorite Pecan Lodge, but it will be super tender.
> View attachment 3287046
> 
> View attachment 3287047
> View attachment 3287048



What time should I be there? :lolots:


----------



## Mousse

grietje said:


> What time should I be there? :lolots:




We are 18 hours into the process. Will pull the brisket out of the sous vide in the morning, and then refrigerate it to smoke Monday night.


----------



## grietje

Mousse said:


> We are 18 hours into the process. Will pull the brisket out of the sous vide in the morning, and then refrigerate it to smoke Monday night.



I want to use the term sous vide.  Is it only used for cooking?


----------



## Mousse

grietje said:


> I want to use the term sous vide.  Is it only used for cooking?




I've only heard of it as a cooking technique. It means under vacuum. Thomas Keller of French Laundry and Per Se fame brought this technique to main stream cooking when he published a cookbook called Under Pressure in 2008.


----------



## diane278

grietje said:


> I want to use the term sous vide.  Is it only used for cooking?


If you don't bring your new cabat to the meetup, you're going to feel sous vide when everyone sighs, "Awww....." in disappointment. As you can tell, I'm totally neutral on this.  okay, maybe not.


----------



## Mousse

diane278 said:


> If you don't bring your new cabat to the meetup, you're going to feel sous vide when everyone sighs, "Awww....." in disappointment. As you can tell, I'm totally neutral on this.  okay, maybe not.




OK, G. The pressure is mounting.


----------



## missbellamama

Per se...sigh
Was one of my "bucket list "  , must try restaurants  - planned our trip around it to NYC, 2 years ago  just to experience it, it was sublime!


----------



## Mousse

missbellamama said:


> Per se...sigh
> Was one of my "bucket list "  , must try restaurants  - planned our trip around it to NYC, 2 years ago  just to experience it, it was sublime!



It is on our bucket list for a return trip to NYC.


----------



## missbellamama

I am guessing you have experienced French Laundry  - if so, your thoughts?


----------



## Mousse

missbellamama said:


> I am guessing you have experienced French Laundry  - if so, your thoughts?



Yes, many years ago. Worth every $ for a very special celebration. If you ask for a wine reco, remember to ask the price before you order. They take reservations exactly two months out to the date.


----------



## blueted

Hi, I am new to BV and am interested in purchasing this bag:

http://www.mytheresa.com/en-au/intrecciato-leather-shoulder-bag-477734.html?catref=category

I was wondering if anyone has it and/or has modelling pics? I can't find it on any other websites and I'm trying to get a better idea what it would look like on.

Thank you!


----------



## Mid-

Thanks for your sweet wishes, jburgh, Mousse, indiaink, BookerMoose, and septembersiren!!


----------



## V0N1B2

missbellamama said:


> Per se...sigh
> Was one of my "bucket list "  , must try restaurants  - planned our trip around it to NYC, 2 years ago  just to experience it, it was sublime!


Did you end up with that Moon Cabat?  I saw the price drop to $3995 and then it was gone seconds later.  I hope it went to someone here


----------



## missbellamama

I did not  &#128533;..perhaps  another  lucky tPfer &#128522;


----------



## V0N1B2

blueted said:


> Hi, I am new to BV and am interested in purchasing this bag:
> http://www.mytheresa.com/en-au/intrecciato-leather-shoulder-bag-477734.html?catref=category
> I was wondering if anyone has it and/or has modelling pics? I can't find it on any other websites and I'm trying to get a better idea what it would look like on.
> Thank you!


This is the best I can do - a photo from the BV website.  Hope that helps a little bit?


----------



## grietje

Mid- said:


> Thanks for your sweet wishes, jburgh, Mousse, indiaink, BookerMoose, and septembersiren!!



I hope you had a nice birthday!


----------



## grietje

blueted said:


> Hi, I am new to BV and am interested in purchasing this bag:
> 
> http://www.mytheresa.com/en-au/intrecciato-leather-shoulder-bag-477734.html?catref=category
> 
> I was wondering if anyone has it and/or has modelling pics? I can't find it on any other websites and I'm trying to get a better idea what it would look like on.
> 
> Thank you!



Based on Von's picture, I worry about the strap length.  It's nice for shoulder wear but unless you're petite, it might hang awkwardly crossbody style.  What's your intent for this bag--special occasion, day-to-day, etc?


----------



## blueted

Oh yes the strap might be an issue. I was hoping for something for day-to-day in a small to medium size. I just really liked the gunmetal details! I was also looking at the convertible tote however concerned about the size and worried it might look massive on me.


----------



## grietje

blueted said:


> Hi, I am new to BV and am interested in purchasing this bag:
> 
> http://www.mytheresa.com/en-au/intrecciato-leather-shoulder-bag-477734.html?catref=category
> 
> I was wondering if anyone has it and/or has modelling pics? I can't find it on any other websites and I'm trying to get a better idea what it would look like on.
> 
> Thank you!





blueted said:


> Oh yes the strap might be an issue. I was hoping for something for day-to-day in a small to medium size. I just really liked the gunmetal details! I was also looking at the convertible tote however concerned about the size and worried it might look massive on me.



There is the smaller convertible tote.  Our 'moi et mes sacs' recently got one.  You could pm her and see how she's liking it.

The pillow is a great option but it doesn't have the metal you're looking for.  The small Olimpia is also quite nice but that's a pretty different vibe than what you first posted.


----------



## blueted

Thank you so much for your help and suggestions. I quite like the idea of the small convertible tote. I'm sorry what does "moi et mes sacs" mean?


----------



## grietje

blueted said:


> Thank you so much for your help and suggestions. I quite like the idea of the small convertible tote. I'm sorry what does "moi et mes sacs" mean?



'Moi...' is a BVette on this sub forum.  Here's her thread on the small convertible.
http://forum.purseblog.com/bottega-veneta/convertible-excitement-934470.html


----------



## blueted

Ooops! I have not been on purse forum for long. Thank you for your help .


----------



## diane278

V0N1B2 said:


> Did you end up with that Moon Cabat?  I saw the price drop to $3995 and then it was gone seconds later.  I hope it went to someone here





missbellamama said:


> I did not  &#128533;..perhaps  another  lucky tPfer &#128522;



I was interested in that cabat when it was first listed. I requested, and was sent, additional photos. But I thought the original listing price was way too high, so I moved on. I did see it go down in increments and hoped that someone on tpf would get it when it went to $3995. I guess we'll have to wait and see if a reveal pops up...


----------



## grietje

blueted said:


> Ooops! I have not been on purse forum for long. Thank you for your help .



Welcome!  tPF is a wonderful resource.


----------



## Mousse

Mousse said:


> We are 18 hours into the process. Will pull the brisket out of the sous vide in the morning, and then refrigerate it to smoke Monday night.




Here we go. Our finished brisket with a spinach soufflé. Not smokey with a ring like Pecan Lodge in Dallas' Deep Ellum hood but much more tender. Worth it for my sous vide experience.


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

Happy Leap Day


----------



## indiaink

BV_LC_poodle said:


> Happy Leap Day
> 
> View attachment 3289116


Wonderful photo!!!


----------



## grietje

BV_LC_poodle said:


> Happy Leap Day
> 
> View attachment 3289116



I do love a good juxtaposition.
There's Nickel.  And then there's Lesley...


----------



## diane278

grietje said:


> I do love a good juxtaposition.
> There's Nickel.  And then there's Lesley...


I see sunbathing is in his skill set!


----------



## Mousse

grietje said:


> I do love a good juxtaposition.
> There's Nickel.  And then there's Lesley...



Well, Lesley has his hound dog priorities in order. Nickel has the right attitude for a romp in a Parisian park.


----------



## krawford

BV_LC_poodle said:


> Happy Leap Day
> 
> View attachment 3289116


 Beautiful dog!!!  Just curious, how often do you have to have your dog groomed?


----------



## grietje

diane278 said:


> I see sunbathing is in his skill set!


Lesley is both lazy and a heat **ore.  She LOVES the sun and loves lounging.



Mousse said:


> Well, Lesley has his hound dog priorities in order. Nickel has the right attitude for a romp in a Parisian park.


Her number one priority is food.  Then it's lounging.  Walks are a distant third.



krawford said:


> Beautiful dog!!!  Just curious, how often do you have to have your dog groomed?


I think Nickel is magnificent!  I wonder too how often he gets a cut and if BVLC changes his style.


----------



## diane278

grietje said:


> Lesley is both lazy and a heat **ore.  She LOVES the sun and loves lounging.
> 
> 
> Her number one priority is food.  Then it's lounging.  Walks are a distant third.
> 
> 
> I think Nickel is magnificent!  I wonder too how often he gets a cut and if BVLC changes his style.


To BV_LC & Grietje: 
If your dogs carried BV bags, which style and color would they carry?


----------



## indiaink

diane278 said:


> To BV_LC & Grietje:
> If your dogs carried BV bags, which style and color would they carry?


----------



## grietje

diane278 said:


> To BV_LC & Grietje:
> If your dogs carried BV bags, which style and color would they carry?


 
Lesley, the coonhound, would carry a Pillow, probably in Nero.  Light weight and can hold a lot of food.

Harry, our pit bull, would carry a duffle like Kanye's in Ardoise.  He fancies himself a bad a** even though he's a big mush ball.

Nickel is undoubtedly going to carry something tres chic.  Let's see how BVLC responds!


----------



## Mousse

grietje said:


> Lesley, the coonhound, would carry a Pillow, probably in Nero.  Light weight and can hold a lot of food.
> 
> Harry, our pit bull, would carry a duffle like Kanye's in Ardoise.  He fancies himself a bad a** even though he's a big mush ball.
> 
> Nickel is undoubtedly going to carry something tres chic.  Let's see how BVLC responds!




That is so funny. Wouldn't it be awesome if BV designed a bag for doggie treat rewards? I used to have a purple leather fanny pack (not a BV) for carrying treats for our Ridgeback. Like most hounds, food was his first priority.


----------



## grietje

I was thinking about Harry and his 'Kanye' duffle. The nice thing about it, because he's a smaller pittie, he could fit himself in there and then look up at me with his big hazel booboo eyes and I'd end up carrying him around.


----------



## grietje

Mousse said:


> We are 18 hours into the process. Will pull the brisket out of the sous vide in the morning, and then refrigerate it to smoke Monday night.


 


grietje said:


> I want to use the term sous vide.  Is it only used for cooking?


 
Ok, I'm not going to have any luck using sous vide in my world.

*"Sous*-*vide* is a method of cooking in which food is sealed in airtight plastic bags then placed in a water bath or in a temperature-controlled steam environment for longer than normal cooking times&#8212;96 hours or more, in some cases&#8212;at an accurately regulated temperature much lower than normally used for cooking, typically around 55 °C (131 °F) to 60 °C (140 °F) for meat and higher for vegetables."

The only thing I can think of sort of relates to it is simmering.  You know how you can simmer--as in be grumpy for an extended period of time?  Can you go 'sous vide'--sort of sealed up and too warm for too long?  Like "OMG, I got sous vide in my mother's house..."  Its a real tough one.  Also because, unless you're a foodie, not many people are going to know what you're talking about.


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

grietje said:


> I do love a good juxtaposition.
> 
> There's Nickel.  And then there's Lesley...




Lesley is really enjoying the sun there [emoji41]


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

Nickel says thank you to all the compliments (He thinks all compliments are for him anyways. Whenever he hears the word 'cute' on the street, he thinks it's about him and starts looking for the person who just said that magic word.)

I brush him 3 times a week, usually during commercial breaks. I give him a bath every 2 weeks. I also give him a touch-up trim (shaving the face and the feet, sanitary trim and nails).  Every month I give him a trim on the body and ears too. His breeder is a professional groomer and he taught me some basic grooming and I watched a lot of DVDs to learn how to groom poodles.  Every 6 months I take him to the groomer to set the pattern (change hairstyle). Then I follow the pattern and go on with the routine every 2 weeks

The hairstyle in the leaping picture is called the Continental trim. It's the traditional poodle cut. This is the style for Spring and Summer when Nickel goes swimming and competes in water retrieving and dock diving. Poodles are water retrievers and the naked butt helps them swim easier and doesn't weigh them down in the water.  The jacket protects the internal organs in cold water and water here in NorCal is COLD!! 

For Fall and winter I let him grow up to a Lamb trim. Very easy for me to do the in-between maintenance groom. All I need to do is to scissor the coat following the pattern set by the groomer. 

This is the Lamb trim.  One length all over the body with straight legs. 
	

		
			
		

		
	




When we travel, I don't want to bring all the tools with me so I would put him in the Miami trim (naked body with only 4 Pom poms). This is also a traditional poodle cut for those that work in warmer waters.


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

diane278 said:


> To BV_LC & Grietje:
> If your dogs carried BV bags, which style and color would they carry?




Hmm... I think Nickel would love to use a medium Veneta. Quetsche or Irish. His collars are either purple or green. I think Veneta would look great on him - classic, elegant, simple and big enough to carry his treats and Monkey Buddy, his favorite toy [emoji5]&#65039;


----------



## diane278

BV_LC_poodle said:


> Wish list:
> 
> Nothing... for now





Loving your wish list. The Peltro sent me into a feeling of contentment. The Nuvolato tote cemented it. Still plan to add another tote at some point but theses two bags are going to be a tough act to follow.


----------



## Mousse

grietje said:


> Ok, I'm not going to have any luck using sous vide in my world.
> 
> *"Sous*-*vide* is a method of cooking in which food is sealed in airtight plastic bags then placed in a water bath or in a temperature-controlled steam environment for longer than normal cooking times96 hours or more, in some casesat an accurately regulated temperature much lower than normally used for cooking, typically around 55 °C (131 °F) to 60 °C (140 °F) for meat and higher for vegetables."
> 
> The only thing I can think of sort of relates to it is simmering.  You know how you can simmer--as in be grumpy for an extended period of time?  Can you go 'sous vide'--sort of sealed up and too warm for too long?  Like "OMG, I got sous vide in my mother's house..."  Its a real tough one.  Also because, unless you're a foodie, not many people are going to know what you're talking about.



I just love it. I am going to share this with DH in reference to my MIL. She has been challenging the past few weeks. Sous vide is a perfectly adaptable term to describe human moods.


----------



## Mousse

BV_LC_poodle said:


> Nickel says thank you to all the compliments (He thinks all compliments are for him anyways. Whenever he hears the word 'cute' on the street, he thinks it's about him and starts looking for the person who just said that magic word.)
> 
> I brush him 3 times a week, usually during commercial breaks. I give him a bath every 2 weeks. I also give him a touch-up trim (shaving the face and the feet, sanitary trim and nails).  Every month I give him a trim on the body and ears too. His breeder is a professional groomer and he taught me some basic grooming and I watched a lot of DVDs to learn how to groom poodles.  Every 6 months I take him to the groomer to set the pattern (change hairstyle). Then I follow the pattern and go on with the routine every 2 weeks
> 
> The hairstyle in the leaping picture is called the Continental trim. It's the traditional poodle cut. This is the style for Spring and Summer when Nickel goes swimming and competes in water retrieving and dock diving. Poodles are water retrievers and the naked butt helps them swim easier and doesn't weigh them down in the water.  The jacket protects the internal organs in cold water and water here in NorCal is COLD!!
> 
> For Fall and winter I let him grow up to a Lamb trim. Very easy for me to do the in-between maintenance groom. All I need to do is to scissor the coat following the pattern set by the groomer.
> 
> This is the Lamb trim.  One length all over the body with straight legs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3289760
> 
> 
> When we travel, I don't want to bring all the tools with me so I would put him in the Miami trim (naked body with only 4 Pom poms). This is also a traditional poodle cut for those that work in warmer waters.
> View attachment 3289761



OMG. I love his haircuts. He is quite  the stylish chap and I'll bet he knows it.


----------



## krawford

BV_LC_poodle said:


> Nickel says thank you to all the compliments (He thinks all compliments are for him anyways. Whenever he hears the word 'cute' on the street, he thinks it's about him and starts looking for the person who just said that magic word.)
> 
> I brush him 3 times a week, usually during commercial breaks. I give him a bath every 2 weeks. I also give him a touch-up trim (shaving the face and the feet, sanitary trim and nails).  Every month I give him a trim on the body and ears too. His breeder is a professional groomer and he taught me some basic grooming and I watched a lot of DVDs to learn how to groom poodles.  Every 6 months I take him to the groomer to set the pattern (change hairstyle). Then I follow the pattern and go on with the routine every 2 weeks
> 
> The hairstyle in the leaping picture is called the Continental trim. It's the traditional poodle cut. This is the style for Spring and Summer when Nickel goes swimming and competes in water retrieving and dock diving. Poodles are water retrievers and the naked butt helps them swim easier and doesn't weigh them down in the water.  The jacket protects the internal organs in cold water and water here in NorCal is COLD!!
> 
> For Fall and winter I let him grow up to a Lamb trim. Very easy for me to do the in-between maintenance groom. All I need to do is to scissor the coat following the pattern set by the groomer.
> 
> This is the Lamb trim.  One length all over the body with straight legs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3289760
> 
> 
> When we travel, I don't want to bring all the tools with me so I would put him in the Miami trim (naked body with only 4 Pom poms). This is also a traditional poodle cut for those that work in warmer waters.
> View attachment 3289761


 Very interesting!!!!!


----------



## jburgh

Mousse said:


> That is so funny. Wouldn't it be awesome if BV designed a bag for doggie treat rewards? I used to have a purple leather fanny pack (not a BV) for carrying treats for our Ridgeback. Like most hounds, food was his first priority.



BV made a Rame drawstring pouch, that would work.  I remember a long ago member named Ricera bought one to use as a chalk holder for rock climbing.

Wait...don't you have that pouch?


----------



## Mousse

jburgh said:


> BV made a Rame drawstring pouch, that would work.  I remember a long ago member named Ricera bought one to use as a chalk holder for rock climbing.
> 
> Wait...don't you have that pouch?




I do have that pouch. [emoji251]


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

krawford said:


> Very interesting!!!!!



Most people think poodles are lapdogs or circus dogs or just frou-frou dogs but they are not.  They were used as water retrievers.  Poodle in German is Pudelhund.  Pudel in English is 'puddle'.  Poodle in French is Caniche meaning 'duck dog'.

They really demand to be treated as part of the family, not as a lap dog but as a family member.  They behave like a lap dog but they actually see themselves as human and they are just sitting on the same couch with you 

Nickel learned how to fetch when he was 9 weeks old.  Now every night before he goes to bed, he puts all his toys back to his toy box.  Poodles are actually working dogs.  They need a job to keep themselves busy.  People in the park are so surprised to see him catching his frisbee because they think poodles are just some dogs with lots of hair.


----------



## krawford

I have always heard that their hair doesn't shed much. Is this true?


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

krawford said:


> I have always heard that their hair doesn't shed much. Is this true?




That's correct. No shedding.  No hair on furniture at all. That's why brushing is so important for poodles because the dead hair doesn't fall out (like other breeds) and is trapped among all the growing hair. Brushing helps getting rid of the dead hair. If dead hair doesn't come out in time (ideally on the brush), it will form mats and knots with the growing hair.


----------



## jburgh

Is anyone here familiar with the Penhaligon's fragrance brand from England?  I ordered a violet fragrance (always searching for that perfect violet), and it is pretty nice.  Now I'm intrigued by other items from Penhaligon's. How about their Orange Blossom or Artemisia?  The closest stockist is in Vancouver BC.


----------



## V0N1B2

jburgh said:


> Is anyone here familiar with the Penhaligon's fragrance brand from England?  I ordered a violet fragrance (always searching for that perfect violet), and it is pretty nice.  Now I'm intrigued by other items from Penhaligon's. How about their Orange Blossom or Artemisia?  The closest stockist is in Vancouver BC.


I haven't heard of them, but I checked them out online.  Some of the scents sound lovely. I can pick some up for you and bring them when I come down in June, if you like.  I was going to bring some Aero bars for your friend anyway, and some David's Tea for you. (you did tell me you liked David's Tea, right? I'm not crazy?)


----------



## indiaink

BV_LC_poodle said:


> Most people think poodles are lapdogs or circus dogs or just frou-frou dogs but they are not.  They were used as water retrievers.  Poodle in German is Pudelhund.  Pudel in English is 'puddle'.  Poodle in French is Caniche meaning 'duck dog'.
> 
> They really demand to be treated as part of the family, not as a lap dog but as a family member.  They behave like a lap dog but they actually see themselves as human and they are just sitting on the same couch with you
> 
> *Nickel learned how to fetch when he was 9 weeks old.  Now every night before he goes to bed, he puts all his toys back to his toy box.*  Poodles are actually working dogs.  They need a job to keep themselves busy.  People in the park are so surprised to see him catching his frisbee because they think poodles are just some dogs with lots of hair.



That is so cool!


----------



## indiaink

As to the question of what BVette dogs would carry, I am sorry to say that Zoey would carry a postal bag, I'm certain of it.  She is completely enamored with our postal lady, Mary, and has been since she was a puppy. If I'm in my office, Zoey comes and gets me when Mary's on the block, and I have to let her out so she can run full-speed to Mary and plant that little doggy butt in a 'sitting pretty' pose, because she knows there's a treat to be had.  She'll go with Mary from house to house if I let her.


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

indiaink said:


> As to the question of what BVette dogs would carry, I am sorry to say that Zoey would carry a postal bag, I'm certain of it.  She is completely enamored with our postal lady, Mary, and if I'm in my office Zoey comes and gets me when Mary's on the block, and I have to let her out so she can run full-speed to Mary and plant that little doggy butt in a 'sitting pretty' pose, because she knows there's a treat to be had.  She'll go with Mary from house to house if I let her.




Aww, that's so cute. Maybe you should let Zoey take up a little part-time job as the postal assistant [emoji7]


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

indiaink said:


> That is so cool!




Here's a video of him learning his 'clean up' command. 

http://youtu.be/5VPuE5R2O0w


----------



## LLANeedle

BV_LC_poodle said:


> Here's a video of him learning his 'clean up' command.
> 
> http://youtu.be/5VPuE5R2O0w


That is so cute!  I had a black lab that cleaned up her frisbees....she even knew their colors.  She had three and every week when the lawn company came I sent her out to clean up and she would fetch them one by one and stack them by the back door.


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

LLANeedle said:


> That is so cute!  I had a black lab that cleaned up her frisbees....she even knew their colors.  She had three and every week when the lawn company came I sent her out to clean up and she would fetch them one by one and stack them by the back door.




That's a very useful trick!  And I didn't know dogs can distinguish colors!!

I name all his toys (Monkey buddy, Tiger, Ginger, Teddy etc) and he knows them by name and brings me the right one when told.


----------



## grietje

LLANeedle said:


> That is so cute!  I had a black lab that cleaned up her frisbees....she even knew their colors. ...QUOTE]
> 
> Our neighbor in Bodega Bay has a huge (and very handsome) black lab named Coal.  Coal has ben trained to pick up trash in the state park and nature reserve. Don has worked it our with park rangers that he and Coal can walk in those areas because Coal is working.
> 
> I went with them and it's really impressive to see him work.  Don carries a big trash bag and wears plastic gloves. Coal runs around and grabs stuff or retrieves it when Don sees something.
> 
> I don't know labs very well, but I'm getting the impression black labs are the smartest.  I've known several chocolate labs that are moody and most of the yellows I've known are big blonde happy eating machines.


----------



## septembersiren

I had a pound puppy named Koalie. Smartest dog I ever had. They say dogs understand about 250 words. Koalie would only chase Yellow tennis balls. At the pet shop one time I bought her a pkg of balls 1 red 1 blue 1 green.
She would not chase them. They say dogs only see black and white. I don't know about that. Wicky will bring you her panda if you ask her to get her baby.
Dogs are very smart.


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

septembersiren said:


> I had a pound puppy named Koalie. Smartest dog I ever had. They say dogs understand about 250 words. Koalie would only chase Yellow tennis balls. At the pet shop one time I bought her a pkg of balls 1 red 1 blue 1 green.
> She would not chase them. They say dogs only see black and white. I don't know about that. Wicky will bring you her panda if you ask her to get her baby.
> Dogs are very smart.



aww... panda is her baby!  Nickel has 2 gingerbread toys and he knows one is Ginger and the other is Ginger Jr.  

Oh BTW, the wire on the tennis ball is too abrasive for dogs' teeth.  It's okay if she just plays fetch with it but not if she uses it as a chew toy like some dogs do.


----------



## septembersiren

Only fetch. She is no longer with us. Lympho Sarcoma.
Amazing Nickel can distinguish between Ginger and Ginger jr.


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

septembersiren said:


> Only fetch. She is no longer with us. Lympho Sarcoma.
> Amazing Nickel can distinguish between Ginger and Ginger jr.



Oh, I'm sorry.  I didn't read carefully.


----------



## septembersiren

We have Wicky the wonder dog now
I am forever wondering what is going on in her brain


----------



## Mousse

septembersiren said:


> We have Wicky the wonder dog now
> I am forever wondering what is going on in her brain



That is funny. I thought our Ridgeback was very smart but my DH used to say that our dog had "brain static." But, not when food was around.


----------



## septembersiren

Mousse
You know how I feel about Ridgebacks
They are the most amazing dogs on earth


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

septembersiren said:


> We have Wicky the wonder dog now
> I am forever wondering what is going on in her brain




Duke and Yale have been recruiting dogs to do fMRI experiments so it's not impossible to see what's going on in her brain.


----------



## Mousse

septembersiren said:


> Mousse
> You know how I feel about Ridgebacks
> They are the most amazing dogs on earth



I agree with you. That dog was darned smart. In fact, he didn't realize how smart and physically capable he was. 

He had dog beds all over the house. Our house has sky windows. He would look at his dog beds and look at a sunny spot on the floor and then look at me as if to say: can you move my bed into the sun. Eventually he figured it out and moved his beds around so he could be a couch potato warmed by the sun.


----------



## Mousse

Grietje and I had a mini meetup tonight in Sacramento while I was in town for biz. G was carrying her lovely 'Banda' striped cabat and I was carrying my Quetsche Cervo hobo and clear rete enamel bracelet. We stopped by her home. I met her absolutely TDF pale karung cabat. Oh my, it is gorgeous beyond words.

We didn't capture BV action shots from our fun evening, BUT... G's cool dogs Leslie and Harry enjoyed our company and patiently posed for some dog shaming photos.


----------



## grietje

Mousse had the two in the palm of her hands.  She knew JUST the right spots to wuzzle.  You're a natural with dogs Moussie pie.  It'll be one lucky dog that gets to live in your home!

It was a nice evening with a nice friend who happened to be wearing one pretty phenomenal bracelet!


----------



## diane278

Mousse said:


> Grietje and I had a mini meetup tonight in Sacramento while I was in town for biz. G was carrying her lovely 'Banda' striped cabat and I was carrying my Quetsche Cervo hobo and clear rete enamel bracelet. We stopped by her home. I met her absolutely TDF pale karung cabat. Oh my, it is gorgeous beyond words.
> 
> We didn't capture BV action shots from our fun evening, BUT... G's cool dogs Leslie and Harry enjoyed our company and patiently posed for some dog shaming photos.


They are looking rather guilty......or wondering what's wrong with you two!


----------



## grietje

diane278 said:


> They are looking rather guilty......or wondering what's wrong with you two!




The only guilt was they were probably more interested in eating than posing for mummy and auntie mousse.


----------



## Mousse

grietje said:


> The only guilt was they were probably more interested in eating than posing for mummy and auntie mousse.




Yup. When their dinner bowls were delivered you can imagine how their priorities shifted.


----------



## diane278

I've been thinking about the BV rete earrings for some time now. I finally got a pair and, in the process, I learned that my hair is the color of oxidized silver. They disappear into my hair unless it's pulled back.


----------



## septembersiren

diane278 said:


> I've been thinking about the BV rete earrings for some time now. I finally got a pair and, in the process, I learned that my hair is the color of oxidized silver. They disappear into my hair unless it's pulled back.


 




the earring are great 
your hair must be so beautiful 
if my gray would come in nicely I would let it 
but nooooooooooooooooooo
I only have it in threads through out my head 
and then big splotches in my widow's peak and at my ears 
I am doomed never to have the gray/white hair I want unless I actually color it that way
which I won't 
every month I say I am not coloring it any more 
then it gets to a certain point and gak! I have to do 
9 times out of 10 I only do my hairline 
I can't see the rest LOL


----------



## indiaink

diane278 said:


> I've been thinking about the BV rete earrings for some time now. I finally got a pair and, in the process, I learned that my hair is the color of oxidized silver. They disappear into my hair unless it's pulled back.


Beautiful earrings!  And I've always envied your hair - mine is like ss's, it is silver in patches; I wish I'd inherited my mom's, hers came in all white, so cool.


----------



## indiaink

OMG. This kid was "this close" ... but somebody saved him. Amazing. Read the story here.


----------



## diane278

septembersiren said:


> the earring are great
> your hair must be so beautiful
> if my gray would come in nicely I would let it
> but nooooooooooooooooooo
> I only have it in threads through out my head
> and then big splotches in my widow's peak and at my ears
> I am doomed never to have the gray/white hair I want unless I actually color it that way
> which I won't
> every month I say I am not coloring it any more
> then it gets to a certain point and gak! I have to do
> 9 times out of 10 I only do my hairline
> I can't see the rest LOL





indiaink said:


> Beautiful earrings!  And I've always envied your hair - mine is like ss's, it is silver in patches; I wish I'd inherited my mom's, hers came in all white, so cool.



I do like my natural color. I lost a significant amount of hair last year when I had anemia. Still hoping it will grow back.


----------



## CoastalCouture

diane278 said:


> I've been thinking about the BV rete earrings for some time now. I finally got a pair and, in the process, I learned that my hair is the color of oxidized silver. They disappear into my hair unless it's pulled back.




I've been lusting after these very same earrings.


----------



## diane278

CoastalCouture said:


> I've been lusting after these very same earrings.


I am really enjoying them. They are my first pieces of BV jewelry.


----------



## Rina337

Hi ladies, I'm new to the BV threads and I was wondering if I could be super cheeky... Could anyone confirm this colour is argento? I bought this little card case last Nov but the sales assistant didn't tell me the name of the colour, it's in a metallic grosgrain effect leather in a dark grey. (Next to black leather for reference)


----------



## Mousse

Rina337 said:


> Hi ladies, I'm new to the BV threads and I was wondering if I could be super cheeky... Could anyone confirm this colour is argento? I bought this little card case last Nov but the sales assistant didn't tell me the name of the colour, it's in a metallic grosgrain effect leather in a dark grey. (Next to black leather for reference)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3297409




It looks like Argento. It's close cousin is Brunito. Brunito has a slight gold tone depending on the lighting conditions.


----------



## diane278

I was on my way out for my walk when the mail arrived. Not a big deal except that the BV catalog was in today's mail. What a dilemma! I really need the exercise and really need to see the catalog. I'm not usually a multitasker but decided that this was the time to try it. This is a shot a neighbor took. I am truly devoted to BV....no doubt after this!

I did cut my walk short. Walking & reading simultaneously proved to be a challenge.


----------



## indiaink

diane278 said:


> I was on my way out for my walk when the mail arrived. Not a big deal except that the BV catalog was in today's mail. What a dilemma! I really need the exercise and really need to see the catalog. I'm not usually a multitasker but decided that this was the time to try it. This is a shot a neighbor took. I am truly devoted to BV....no doubt after this!



Nice!  This is an 'action' shot if I ever saw one. We need some of that sunshine, thank you -


----------



## Rina337

Mousse said:


> It looks like Argento. It's close cousin is Brunito. Brunito has a slight gold tone depending on the lighting conditions.




Thank you so much, I was confused because another photo in the colour thread was a paler, grey/silver and was called argento, so I really wasn't sure.


----------



## Mousse

Rina337 said:


> Thank you so much, I was confused because another photo in the colour thread was a paler, grey/silver and was called argento, so I really wasn't sure.



Colors will look very different on different phones and computers. Argento and Brunito can appear close; a side by side comparison of the two in person is the best way to distinguish them.


----------



## zooba

BV_LC_poodle said:


> Most people think poodles are lapdogs or circus dogs or just frou-frou dogs but they are not.  They were used as water retrievers.  Poodle in German is Pudelhund.  Pudel in English is 'puddle'.  Poodle in French is Caniche meaning 'duck dog'.
> 
> They really demand to be treated as part of the family, not as a lap dog but as a family member.  They behave like a lap dog but they actually see themselves as human and they are just sitting on the same couch with you



We have a golden doodle.  I wanted a poodle since they are the ultimate barn dog. Bonded and smart as all get out. Husband always thought the were fussy lady dogs until he saw our pups sire at the farm. Ziggy is not a dog he is my right hand and would only wear a lanyard. At 8 years old he still acts like a pup and will remember where I put his ball.

He would like to sleep on the daybed though!


----------



## grietje

zooba said:


> We have a golden doodle.  I wanted a poodle since they are the ultimate barn dog. Bonded and smart as all get out. Husband always thought the were fussy lady dogs until he saw our pups sire at the farm. Ziggy is not a dog he is my right hand and would only wear a lanyard. At 8 years old he still acts like a pup and will remember where I put his ball.
> 
> He would like to sleep on the daybed though!



Can you post a photo of Ziggy? He sounds like a pretty cool dude!


----------



## jburgh

We had a little excitement in the hood today....

http://www.seattlepi.com/local/article/Explosion-shakes-North-Seattle-6879044.php

Oddly, I didn't hear it., but the dogs did, hopped off the bed and ran to hide in their crates.


----------



## indiaink

jburgh said:


> We had a little excitement in the hood today....
> 
> http://www.seattlepi.com/local/article/Explosion-shakes-North-Seattle-6879044.php
> 
> Oddly, I didn't hear it., but the dogs did, hopped off the bed and ran to hide in their crates.


I saw that yesterday and wondered if you'd been affected - darn those dogs anyway, they can hear a pin drop a mile away. Zoey can hear a squirrel coming up the back side of the wooden fence in the far corner of the yard; it's just amazing.


----------



## indiaink

OK, I was posting a TBT photo on Zoey's Facebook, and gosh, this is such a happy puppy, I wanted to post her here, too. 16 weeks old, from Feb 2013.  Smile, everybody!


----------



## Mousse

We are waiting for the next round of El Niño rain with a flash flood watch just issued. The rain is moving south from Napa and Sonoma and will hit us here in the Silicon Valley soon. Our forecast for the meet up on Saturday looks OK with partly cloudy skies.


----------



## jmcadon

diane278 said:


> I've been thinking about the BV rete earrings for some time now. I finally got a pair and, in the process, I learned that my hair is the color of oxidized silver. They disappear into my hair unless it's pulled back.



Very pretty...and your hair is lovely!


----------



## diane278

jmcadon said:


> Very pretty...and your hair is lovely!


Thank you!


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

Sorry ladies I couldn't make it to our date. I was hit by a bike this morning. Now suffering from minor concussion and an orbital fracture and hv to stay in the hospital for observation. Probably for the night. Can type anymore. The fracture behind my eye socket is giving me double vision and I'm pretty dizzy now.


----------



## CoastalCouture

BV_LC_poodle said:


> Sorry ladies I couldn't make it to our date. I was hit by a bike this morning. Now suffering from minor concussion and an orbital fracture and hv to stay in the hospital for observation. Probably for the night. Can type anymore. The fracture behind my eye socket is giving me double vision and I'm pretty dizzy now.


Oh no! Rest up and get better. We missed you.


----------



## diane278

That's terrible. Hope you feel better soon!


----------



## Mousse

Please take care of yourself. We missed you and hope to connect at our next meet up.[emoji253][emoji258][emoji264]


----------



## Bichon Lover

Hey girls, I got on!!! 

 And here  I was wondering if Poodle  was cracked up somewhere on the road when we didn't hear from her, and she was &#128561;    So terrible, hope you are home and feeling better soon. 

 So much fun today, especially meeting new BVer's, and reuniting with others again, and the weather was in our favor &#128522;   

 Here's to the next time &#127863;


----------



## grietje

Get well soon BVLC!


----------



## Mousse

Bichon Lover said:


> Hey girls, I got on!!!
> 
> 
> 
> And here  I was wondering if Poodle  was cracked up somewhere on the road when we didn't hear from her, and she was [emoji33]    So terrible, hope you are home and feeling better soon.
> 
> 
> 
> So much fun today, especially meeting new BVer's, and reuniting with others again, and the weather was in our favor [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> Here's to the next time [emoji485]




Hi BL, it was great to see you again today. When I'm not flying off somewhere for biz, we should def plan to meet up for lunch at Left Bank.


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

I was taking Nickel for a quick walk before heading down to meet you all. A bike ran the red light and almost hit Nickel. I tripped over when I wanted to protect my boy and fell and hit my head. My forehead. My eye. I could hear everything but they insisted I lost consciousness. Nothing could stop them from sending me to the hospital even I was able to tell them DH's phone number to come get Nickel. Anyway, my brow bone is bruised. I have an orbital fracture. The muscle might get trapped in the fracture and I might need a surgery. They don't know yet. 

Time's up. Double vision + dizziness. Need to go. 

Why can cyclists just run a red and hit someone and leave the scene? Sigh. 

Sorry for the rambling.


----------



## LLANeedle

BC, I'm so sorry.  Glad you went to the hospital.  You're right, the same laws should apply to cyclists.


----------



## diane278

BV_LC_poodle said:


> I was taking Nickel for a quick walk before heading down to meet you all. A bike ran the red light and almost hit Nickel. I tripped over when I wanted to protect my boy and fell and hit my head. My forehead. My eye. I could hear everything but they insisted I lost consciousness. Nothing could stop them from sending me to the hospital even I was able to tell them DH's phone number to come get Nickel. Anyway, my brow bone is bruised. I have an orbital fracture. The muscle might get trapped in the fracture and I might need a surgery. They don't know yet.
> 
> Time's up. Double vision + dizziness. Need to go.
> 
> Why can cyclists just run a red and hit someone and leave the scene? Sigh.
> 
> Sorry for the rambling.[/QUOTE
> I'm glad you're feeling a bit better. As for the hospital visit, better safe than sorry.  Sounds like you got good medical care. Take care.


----------



## septembersiren

Take care of yourself. Rest up.


----------



## Mousse

diane278 said:


> I was on my way out for my walk when the mail arrived. Not a big deal except that the BV catalog was in today's mail. What a dilemma! I really need the exercise and really need to see the catalog. I'm not usually a multitasker but decided that this was the time to try it. This is a shot a neighbor took. I am truly devoted to BV....no doubt after this! I did cut my walk short. Walking & reading simultaneously proved to be a challenge.



My SS 2016 catalog finally delivered today. I'm liking some of the baubles on pages 70-71. I received some photos of these pieces last week from Justin at Melrose Place. I'll post them tonight in the collection thread. I'm in LA for biz on Thursday and Friday. 'Hope to stop by the boutique to check them out IRL.

I need to get back to work. I'm working from home today; that catalog is testing my ability to concentrate.


----------



## Orlie

BV_LC_poodle said:


> I was taking Nickel for a quick walk...



I hope you are feeling better!


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

Thanks everyone. Just got home from the hospital. Still suffering from the double vision. Very sensitive to light and sound. Getting better. The nurse checked up on me every two hours and kept asking my name and whether I knew who's the president of the united sTates and I managed to say, "*****, not *****." I guess that means I'm doing alright.


----------



## jburgh

BV_LC_poodle said:


> Thanks everyone. Just got home from the hospital. Still suffering from the double vision. Very sensitive to light and sound. Getting better. The nurse checked up on me every two hours and kept asking my name and whether I knew who's the president of the united sTates and I managed to say, "*****, not *****." I guess that means I'm doing alright.



I am so sorry this happened and am glad you are getting better. Sending positive vibes.


----------



## KY bag lady

BV_LC_poodle said:


> Thanks everyone. Just got home from the hospital. Still suffering from the double vision. Very sensitive to light and sound. Getting better. The nurse checked up on me every two hours and kept asking my name and whether I knew who's the president of the united sTates and I managed to say, "*****, not *****." I guess that means I'm doing alright.


So sorry for your accident. Just relax, heal and let your family take care of you. I bet Nickel will cuddle with you on the sofa.


----------



## Mousse

Amazing sunrise view this morning on my flight from SJC to LAX.


----------



## grietje

Very pretty Mousse!  It's nice to wake up to sunshine.  I was up early too (not as early as Mousse). We were swimming as the sun was rising.


----------



## indiaink

This is for Grietje, but you can all enjoy - this is so so cool.

"Dogs of the Sea"


----------



## grietje

At Bodega Bay. It's a gorgeous afternoon! What's everyone up to this weekend?  I've got baking, House of Cards, snuggling with the pups, and working out on the docket.


----------



## indiaink

grietje said:


> At Bodega Bay. It's a gorgeous afternoon! What's everyone up to this weekend?  I've got baking, House of Cards, snuggling with the pups, and working out on the docket.


Not up to much - just played the "dogs of the sea" video for DH and he was impressed - I know you love seals, G, what did you think about the video I posted?


----------



## Mousse

grietje said:


> At Bodega Bay. It's a gorgeous afternoon! What's everyone up to this weekend?  I've got baking, House of Cards, snuggling with the pups, and working out on the docket.



I'm winding up my So Cal biz trip in OC. I did some retail therapy at SCP. Bought a fun leather tote at Assouline. I spotted it during my last trip to Costa Mesa and decided to go for it today. 'Had a fabulous solo dinner at Vaca. Amazing tapas. I have a meeting in the morning in Newport Beach and them I'm back home. On Sunday we are having mini engagement party at Left Bank Santana Row for our friends who now call Sedona home. They are getting married on a family farm near Madison, WI in early July.

Here's a photo of the tote. The font is Didot. It's not BV, but its made in Italy. It will be great for lugging my work computer and accessories. I love that it has a very thick adjustable shoulder strap. The interior is a bright red fabric.


----------



## grietje

Mousse said:


> I'm winding up my So Cal biz trip in OC. I did some retail therapy at SCP. Bought a fun leather tote at Assouline. I spotted it during my last trip to Costa Mesa and decided to go for it today. 'Had a fabulous solo dinner at Vaca. Amazing tapas. I have a meeting in the morning in Newport Beach and them I'm back home. On Sunday we are having mini engagement party at Left Bank Santana Row for our friends who now call Sedona home. They are getting married on a family farm near Madison, WI in early July.
> 
> Here's a photo of the tote. The font is Didot. It's not BV, but its made in Italy. It will be great for lugging my work computer and accessories. I love that it has a very thick adjustable shoulder strap. The interior is a bright red fabric.



The tote is really cool!  I'm watching House of Cards right now.  Francis and Claire are seriously evil!


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

It's so boring to be trapped in my bed 20 hours a day.  *yawn*


----------



## Mousse

grietje said:


> The tote is really cool!  I'm watching House of Cards right now.  Francis and Claire are seriously evil!




And it's roomy! 14" wide x 16" tall x 3" deep.


----------



## Mousse

Mousse said:


> And it's roomy! 14" wide x 16" tall x 3" deep.




Think of it as an opportunity to do some serious online shopping. [emoji6]


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

Mousse said:


> Think of it as an opportunity to do some serious online shopping. [emoji6]




Only I can focus on anything for no more than 5 mins at a time...  

I'm using this opportunity to practice meditation and I enjoy non-stop cuddling with my fur ball who refuses to leave my side.


----------



## grietje

BV_LC_poodle said:


> Only I can focus on anything for no more than 5 mins at a time...
> 
> I'm using this opportunity to practice meditation and I enjoy non-stop cuddling with my fur ball who refuses to leave my side.



So we know what you're up to this weekend!  Just rest up and get better.

Did you get the Knot in your avatar too?


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

grietje said:


> So we know what you're up to this weekend!  Just rest up and get better.
> 
> Did you get the Knot in your avatar too?




Nope. Just admiring this beauty from afar. Would love to add to to my collection if one pops up somewhere.


----------



## LLANeedle

Mouse......love it!


----------



## zooba

BV_LC_poodle said:


> It's so boring to be trapped in my bed 20 hours a day.  *yawn*



Take your time- it really does help to do nothing.Take advantage of the snuggle time! Still can't believe that they rode off.


----------



## V0N1B2

indiaink said:


> This is for Grietje, but you can all enjoy - this is so so cool.
> 
> "Dogs of the Sea"


Aww that's so cute! He just wants his belly rubbed!
Thanks for posting


----------



## indiaink

V0N1B2 said:


> Aww that's so cute! He just wants his belly rubbed!
> Thanks for posting



THANK YOU,  of my  - I am so glad you watched and enjoyed. So very very cute! OH, the seal, too!


----------



## Mousse

Having lunch at NM Mariposa in Newport Beach. Classic NM consome and popovers.


----------



## grietje

Mousse said:


> Having lunch at NM Mariposa in Newport Beach. Classic NM consome and popovers.
> View attachment 3306249
> View attachment 3306250



The popover was so tasty!  What's the little niblet next to the console?

I'm having coffee and my second chocolate banana muffin!


----------



## Mousse

grietje said:


> The popover was so tasty!  What's the little niblet next to the console?
> 
> I'm having coffee and my second chocolate banana muffin!




It's a crunchy cheese cracker. Having a seared ahi with cucumber and mango wrap. The dressing has a hint of wasabi to add some nice heat. I love NM restaurants.


----------



## grietje

These are the muffins I made.
It's actually a banana bread recipe but I make muffins instead.  I add the chips. I ran out so I chopped up some dark chocolate and added that. These four are going to be walked over to my neighbor's house.  I always share my baking with them.


----------



## diane278

Mousse said:


> Having lunch at NM Mariposa in Newport Beach. Classic NM consome and popovers.
> View attachment 3306249
> View attachment 3306250


That popover reminds me of the meet ups in SF. This last one in SJ was so great. Can't wait until the next one.....lets not wait an entire year!


----------



## diane278

grietje said:


> These are the muffins I made.
> It's actually a banana bread recipe but I make muffins instead.  I add the chips. I ran out so I chopped up some dark chocolate and added that. These four are going to be walked over to my neighbor's house.  I always share my baking with them.


Those things look seriously yummy!


----------



## grietje

This image is for Jburgh.  My friend Jen has a corgi too!


----------



## grietje

diane278 said:


> Those things look seriously yummy!



They are if I do say so myself.  The muffin format helps with portion control.  In banana bread form, DH and I could easily polish off the entire loaf.  In a muffin format, two seems to be plenty.

But also, it was much harder to bake right in bread form. It'd get dry because it had to bake for about 40 minutes.  I can somehow control the muffin baking a bit better.


----------



## grietje

While I tried a new running route this morning, DH took Harry and Lesley in the dunes.  His majesty is tuckered out!


----------



## Mousse

grietje said:


> While I tried a new running route this morning, DH took Harry and Lesley in the dunes.  His majesty is tuckered out!




LOL. Harry will sleep like a baby. Give him a Mousse wuzzle for me.


----------



## Mousse

diane278 said:


> That popover reminds me of the meet ups in SF. This last one in SJ was so great. Can't wait until the next one.....lets not wait an entire year!




I agree.


----------



## Mousse

grietje said:


> These are the muffins I made.
> It's actually a banana bread recipe but I make muffins instead.  I add the chips. I ran out so I chopped up some dark chocolate and added that. These four are going to be walked over to my neighbor's house.  I always share my baking with them.




DH had a peanut butter, bacon, and banana sandwich a couple of weeks ago at Specialty's Cafe & Bakery. That would be a great muffin idea. Can you imagine adding chunks of chocolate?


----------



## LLANeedle

Mousse said:


> DH had a peanut butter, bacon, and banana sandwich a couple of weeks ago at Specialty's Cafe & Bakery. That would be a great muffin idea. Can you imagine adding chunks of chocolate?


You two were making me hungry till the post about peanut butter and bacon.


----------



## Mousse

LLANeedle said:


> You two were making me hungry till the post about peanut butter and bacon.




Just a tiny bit of super crispy bacon will work. Hey, it worked for Elvis!


----------



## indiaink

My oh my, our 18th wedding anniversary dinner turned into an amazing event!  We had dinner at Heartland Restaurant in St. Paul; we've gone for every special event in our lives for years.  A good friend of mine, the owner and chef, Lenny Russo, has been a James Beard nominee for a number of years. Since the ballpark was finished last year (right next to Heartland) the Saints owners come in often, and Bill Murray is a frequent guest.  Well, tonight Lenny just got his new cookbook in and autographed a copy for us!  He is a great boisterous Italian and such a good chef, TDF, really. What he can do with seasonings has your tongue dancing in delight.

DH decided to have a Great Lakes Edmund Fitzgerald Porter to start. We were treated to a Mushroom Mousse with Beet Fennel Relish as a starter.  DH decided to go with the three-course Fauna, which was a Rabbit Ragout/puff pastry/Apple-raisin chutney/bacon, Beef en crepinette/sweet potato latke/escarole/Marsala sauce, and dessert was Chocolate panna cotta/cherries/chocolate cake crumbs.

I went the funky Midwestern route and had a Bratwurst Corn Dog with beer mustard and the best coleslaw I've ever had.  My dessert was Hazelnut financier/caramel sauce/brown sugar streusel.

Happy bellys with good friends and a memorable evening.  I can't recommend Heartland Restaurant in St. Paul MN enough!


----------



## indiaink

And the Heartland cookbook?  It is, by far, the best we've purchased. I can't wait to do some of the recipes, if not all of them!  And 100% of our purchase went to Urban Roots in St. Paul, a non-profit.


----------



## V0N1B2

Hmm... all those food photos, well, I think you're just a bit too highfalutin for me, Miss indiaink 

I am having these delicious wings tonight.  They're Costco.  Have you heard of them? It's quite fancy you know, you need a membership - A MEMBERSHIP - to even get in the door. *mic drop*

I don't want to brag but I had tatertots as well. I'm kinda fancy like that.
Please don't everyone post at once with your kind words and adoration.


----------



## indiaink

V0N1B2 said:


> Hmm... all those food photos, well, I think you're just a bit too highfalutin for me, Miss indiaink
> 
> I am having these delicious wings tonight.  They're Costco.  Have you heard of them? It's quite fancy you know, you need a membership - A MEMBERSHIP - to even get in the door. *mic drop*
> 
> I don't want to brag but I had tatertots as well. I'm kinda fancy like that.
> Please don't everyone post at once with your kind words and adoration.
> View attachment 3306616



Oh, I can't even.  Let us sign off with the metaphorical sound of crickets chirping.


----------



## Mousse

V0N1B2 said:


> I don't want to brag but I had tatertots as well. I'm kinda fancy like that.
> 
> Please don't everyone post at once with your kind words and adoration.
> 
> View attachment 3306616



Tater tots are the best all time comfort food especially when supporting TX BBQ. Better than fries any day.


----------



## Mousse

Last week at our BV Silicon Valley meet up Diane278 and CoastalCouture ordered an amazing shrimp and asparagus salad at Left Bank Santana Row. I recreated it tonight as a main course dinner. The secret is cooking the shrimp just right. I was lucky to find that Trader Joes has Argentinian Red Shrimp back in stock. I blanched the asparagus and then tossed them with a home made lemon vinaigrette. The shrimp are bathed in a tarragon dressing. DH said my tarragon dressing is better than Left Banks.


----------



## diane278

Mousse said:


> Last week at our BV Silicon Valley meet up Diane278 and CoastalCouture ordered an amazing shrimp and asparagus salad at Left Bank Santana Row. I recreated it tonight as a main course dinner. The secret is cooking the shrimp just right. I was lucky to find that Trader Joes has Argentinian Red Shrimp back in stock. I blanched the asparagus and then tossed them with a home made lemon vinaigrette. The shrimp are bathed in a tarragon dressing. DH said my tarragon dressing is better than Left Banks.
> View attachment 3307544


I really loved that salad! You really know how to plate a meal!


----------



## grietje

Family is visiting from Germany next week and I'll take them to San Francsico (my usual job when our family comes to visit).  I just read about the big wheel race down Vermont Street on Easter and the Seward Street slides.  Just when I think I'm becoming knowledgeable about SF, I learn something new! I'll miss the big wheel event but if the weather cooperates, I may track down the slide!


----------



## krawford

indiaink said:


> My oh my, our 18th wedding anniversary dinner turned into an amazing event!  We had dinner at Heartland Restaurant in St. Paul; we've gone for every special event in our lives for years.  A good friend of mine, the owner and chef, Lenny Russo, has been a James Beard nominee for a number of years. Since the ballpark was finished last year (right next to Heartland) the Saints owners come in often, and Bill Murray is a frequent guest.  Well, tonight Lenny just got his new cookbook in and autographed a copy for us!  He is a great boisterous Italian and such a good chef, TDF, really. What he can do with seasonings has your tongue dancing in delight.
> 
> DH decided to have a Great Lakes Edmund Fitzgerald Porter to start. We were treated to a Mushroom Mousse with Beet Fennel Relish as a starter.  DH decided to go with the three-course Fauna, which was a Rabbit Ragout/puff pastry/Apple-raisin chutney/bacon, Beef en crepinette/sweet potato latke/escarole/Marsala sauce, and dessert was Chocolate panna cotta/cherries/chocolate cake crumbs.
> 
> I went the funky Midwestern route and had a Bratwurst Corn Dog with beer mustard and the best coleslaw I've ever had.  My dessert was Hazelnut financier/caramel sauce/brown sugar streusel.
> 
> Happy bellys with good friends and a memorable evening.  I can't recommend Heartland Restaurant in St. Paul MN enough!


 Thanks Indiaink!!!  I am a foodie and always take pictures of the food I eat.  That looks fabulous!!!  Congrats on 18 years.


----------



## KY bag lady

All this talk of food reminds me of the old days. I grew up in the restaurant business, my Dad had multiple restaurants for over 50 years. I started working in the business when I was 4 yrs old with my Mother and worked there in the summers until I got married. 

Derby time in Louisville was a fun time when the celebrities came. I've met Colonel Sanders of KFC many times. 

There is nothing I like better than good food.  Unfortunately not many people cook anymore.


----------



## indiaink

krawford said:


> Thanks Indiaink!!!  I am a foodie and always take pictures of the food I eat.  That looks fabulous!!!  Congrats on 18 years.



Thank you so much!   It was an amazing evening!


----------



## indiaink

Therapy Dog Mondays: Top floor, last room, best chair in the whole senior center, and Zoey always knows where to go. The resident of the room just loves that Zoey likes to hang out with her there.


----------



## diane278

I have been weeding out my closet.....mostly of no-longer-loved clothing. I bought a fuchsia BV silk scarf for my tote shelf backdrop. Yes....I used a nail to hang the framed bag. (I would never have worn the scarf, so I knew it was going to get nailed when I ordered it.)  I have space for one more tote. The venetas are on slim shelves under the totes. The pillow bags had to move to a glass case of paperweights. And so goes spring cleaning.....


----------



## citrusydrank

indiaink said:


> Therapy Dog Mondays: Top floor, last room, best chair in the whole senior center, and Zoey always knows where to go. The resident of the room just loves that Zoey likes to hang out with her there.



That's such a pretty chair! Zoey's got good taste


----------



## septembersiren

Happy Anniversary India


----------



## indiaink

citrusydrank said:


> That's such a pretty chair! Zoey's got good taste



It is the perfect size for her!  I'm glad it's the last room of the day, because it's a perfect resting spot.



septembersiren said:


> Happy Anniversary India



Thanks, S!  Never thought 18 years would go by so quick!  Or that we'd make it that long


----------



## jburgh

Happy Anniversary India.  Sounds like you had a great time!  Did Zoey get anything in a doggie bag?


----------



## indiaink

jburgh said:


> Happy Anniversary India.  Sounds like you had a great time!  Did Zoey get anything in a doggie bag?



Thanks, J! No, but she got a new bone and a new burgundy leather leash!   We're all happy in this house!


----------



## Orlie

diane278 said:


> I have been weeding out my closet.....



I just adore your BV display.  It puts my pile of beige dust bags to shame...


----------



## diane278

Orlie said:


> I just adore your BV display.  It puts my pile of beige dust bags to shame...


Thank you. It's a relaxation technique for me. I really need to do something about the kitchen cabinets but it's just not fun like working in my closet.  Although it's certainly a better idea, I can't effectively keep my BV's in dust bags. If I don't see them I don't use them.


----------



## Mousse

When I need to unwind from a challenging work day, nothing works better than cooking. I'm making smoked salmon goat cheese quesadillas and a mango salsa. Ready for this... The smoked salmon is from our exclusive membership club - yup CostCo.


----------



## V0N1B2

Mousse said:


> When I need to unwind from a challenging work day, nothing works better than cooking. I'm making smoked salmon goat cheese quesadillas and a mango salsa. Ready for this... The smoked salmon is from our exclusive membership club - yup CostCo.
> View attachment 3308405


What?! 
You have a membership too?
Hmpf. Well suddenly I don't feel so special anymore


----------



## indiaink

V0N1B2 said:


> What?!
> You have a membership too?
> Hmpf. Well suddenly I don't feel so special anymore


Woman, you will always be Special. It's EXCLUSIVE, remember.  And besides, you've got Trader Joe's, too, don't you?  We've got THREE here.  I think ... ::runs off to check::


----------



## V0N1B2

No Trader Joes in Canada, just Whole Paycheque.
If I want organic, I just steal sh!t from the neighbour's garden under the cover of night :ninja:


----------



## Mousse

V0N1B2 said:


> What?!
> 
> You have a membership too?
> 
> Hmpf. Well suddenly I don't feel so special anymore




No worries; you are special. CostCo is still an exclusive membership club. My best Silicon Valley BV sightings are in CostCo Mountain View.


----------



## grietje

Happy belated anniversary India.  Marriage is no joke and it's always nice to see ones that last.

Mousse, it's a good thing I live two hours away.  I'd somehow find excuses to show up around the dinner hour if I lived closer.  

I do like looking at your closet Diane. We share the same love of order!

Von, Costco, Trader Joes, Whole Foods are all within 15 minutes of me. I should take advantage of these places but I just go to my regular old grocery store!  A friend cooks for us twice a week and so I get 'my gourmet on' with his creations.


----------



## GoStanford

I've noticed that on some threads, there is definitely a preference for color for some people based on their wardrobes, color tones that flatter, or simply colors that they enjoy, etc.  

On a similar note, I'm curious whether those of you experienced with BV subscribe to the idea that certain bag shapes flatter certain body types.  Or do you let your carrying needs (such as "I need a large bag; I need a bag with compartments; I need an open-top tote") dictate more of what you carry?

I ask because I'm wondering if the large Belly bag is too large for me at my relatively modest height, but it sure is a great bag!


----------



## travelluver

indiaink said:


> My oh my, our 18th wedding anniversary dinner turned into an amazing event!  We had dinner at Heartland Restaurant in St. Paul; we've gone for every special event in our lives for years.  A good friend of mine, the owner and chef, Lenny Russo, has been a James Beard nominee for a number of years. Since the ballpark was finished last year (right next to Heartland) the Saints owners come in often, and Bill Murray is a frequent guest.  Well, tonight Lenny just got his new cookbook in and autographed a copy for us!  He is a great boisterous Italian and such a good chef, TDF, really. What he can do with seasonings has your tongue dancing in delight.
> 
> DH decided to have a Great Lakes Edmund Fitzgerald Porter to start. We were treated to a Mushroom Mousse with Beet Fennel Relish as a starter.  DH decided to go with the three-course Fauna, which was a Rabbit Ragout/puff pastry/Apple-raisin chutney/bacon, Beef en crepinette/sweet potato latke/escarole/Marsala sauce, and dessert was Chocolate panna cotta/cherries/chocolate cake crumbs.
> I
> I went the funky Midwestern route and had a Bratwurst Corn Dog with beer mustard and the best coleslaw I've ever had.  My dessert was Hazelnut financier/caramel sauce/brown sugar streusel.
> 
> Happy bellys with good friends and a memorable evening.  I can't recommend Heartland Restaurant in St. Paul MN enough!





Looks fab-happy anniversary!!!


----------



## missbellamama

i need to remember the "Whole paycheque" one! :lolots:


----------



## citrusydrank

Mousse said:


> When I need to unwind from a challenging work day, nothing works better than cooking. I'm making smoked salmon goat cheese quesadillas and a mango salsa. Ready for this... The smoked salmon is from our exclusive membership club - yup CostCo.
> View attachment 3308405




But is is Kirkland signature?!The good stuff?? Haha! 

There is a guy who sells Trader Joe's stuff in Canada. It's called Pirate Joes; Trader Joes tried to sue but failed!


----------



## indiaink

grietje said:


> Happy belated anniversary India.  Marriage is no joke and it's always nice to see ones that last.



Thanks, G. 



GoStanford said:


> I've noticed that on some threads, there is definitely a preference for color for some people based on their wardrobes, color tones that flatter, or simply colors that they enjoy, etc.
> 
> On a similar note, I'm curious whether those of you experienced with BV subscribe to the idea that certain bag shapes flatter certain body types.  Or do you let your carrying needs (such as "I need a large bag; I need a bag with compartments; I need an open-top tote") dictate more of what you carry?
> 
> I ask because I'm wondering if the large Belly bag is too large for me at my relatively modest height, but it sure is a great bag!



For some reason I've got a need to do color by season, and I think that's my way of making excuses for buying more bags  so I tell myself I 'need' that color because it's going to be Spring.  And then Summer. And so on...

As far as shape of bag - I gave up on flattering my shape with a bag a long time ago. I'm too short-waisted.  So, I love the Cervo Hobo so much it doesn't matter that it is too much bag for what I carry because I dearly *love* the fact that I can put whatever I need to in it without worry.  It is a great freedom, and adds to my newfound appreciation of the bag.  If you love the Belly, quit second-guessing yourself and enjoy the love, because it is a good thing.



travelluver said:


> Looks fab-happy anniversary!!!



Thank you!


----------



## diane278

GoStanford said:


> I've noticed that on some threads, there is definitely a preference for color for some people based on their wardrobes, color tones that flatter, or simply colors that they enjoy, etc.
> 
> On a similar note, I'm curious whether those of you experienced with BV subscribe to the idea that certain bag shapes flatter certain body types.  Or do you let your carrying needs (such as "I need a large bag; I need a bag with compartments; I need an open-top tote") dictate more of what you carry?
> 
> I ask because I'm wondering if the large Belly bag is too large for me at my relatively modest height, but it sure is a great bag!


Let's see....I went from medium venetas down to pillow bags and then up to totes...I see no logic there at all. 

I think I basically choose my bags based on the style of the bag & the color with the size being secondary.....as a matter of fact, I'm currently eyeing a style I haven't owned before. (I'd say I'm fairly average in height at 5'5".) I just go with what I love at the time.


----------



## grietje

GoStanford said:


> I've noticed that on some threads, there is definitely a preference for color for some people based on their wardrobes, color tones that flatter, or simply colors that they enjoy, etc.
> 
> On a similar note, I'm curious whether those of you experienced with BV subscribe to the idea that certain bag shapes flatter certain body types.  Or do you let your carrying needs (such as "I need a large bag; I need a bag with compartments; I need an open-top tote") dictate more of what you carry?
> 
> I ask because I'm wondering if the large Belly bag is too large for me at my relatively modest height, but it sure is a great bag!


 
I don't think there's a prescription per se. But I do read about general considerations BVettes share if someone is considering a bag.  Let's see, the ones I recall off the top of my head are:

The Maxi Veneta is a big bag and feels kite-like when brand new. On a petite person it can feel overwhelming.  If you're going for the oversized look, no matter.

The Large Belly when brand new can feel like you're carrying a tire.

Some people think the large Campana is too big and the medium Campana too small.

The large Cabat and Rete totes are pretty big bags.

I'm only speaking for myself but I'm migrating from a place of loving big bags to those that are a bit smaller. I don't know if it's my age (almost 50) but it feels more feminine.  It's definitely less cool that the large-bag-look but I am liking the look on me.  And so I might share thoughts on proportion and hiding behind a bag more than I used to.

It's all time and evolution of our personal taste and our functional needs. Now that I don't travel for work anymore, I don't need a large hauler like I used to.  Just carry what you like and feel confident in!  That's what's most important!


----------



## septembersiren

I guess I am to late for dinner Mousse? Sounds incredible.


----------



## Mousse

septembersiren said:


> I guess I am to late for dinner Mousse? Sounds incredible.




LOL. It was amazing. And DH got a left over quesadilla for lunch today.


----------



## septembersiren

It's Purim. We made Hammentash. They are delish


----------



## Mousse

grietje said:


> I don't think there's a prescription per se. But I do read about general considerations BVettes share if someone is considering a bag.  Let's see, the ones I recall off the top of my head are:
> 
> The Maxi Veneta is a big bag and feels kite-like when brand new. On a petite person it can feel overwhelming.  If you're going for the oversized look, no matter.
> 
> The Large Belly when brand new can feel like you're carrying a tire.
> 
> Some people think the large Campana is too big and the medium Campana too small.
> 
> The large Cabat and Rete totes are pretty big bags.
> 
> I'm only speaking for myself but I'm migrating from a place of loving big bags to those that are a bit smaller. I don't know if it's my age (almost 50) but it feels more feminine.  It's definitely less cool that the large-bag-look but I am liking the look on me.  And so I might share thoughts on proportion and hiding behind a bag more than I used to.
> 
> It's all time and evolution of our personal taste and our functional needs. Now that I don't travel for work anymore, I don't need a large hauler like I used to.  Just carry what you like and feel confident in!  That's what's most important!




Great summary of the BV bag size / proportion dilemma. It's always best to try on a bag you are thinking about buying. I tried on the large croc peony Olimpia during our meet up at Valley Fair. It was just too big and the color made it look like a balloon at my hips.


----------



## diane278

Had my favorite fast food lunch. Grilled shrimp chili lime salad at Baja Fresh. Served traditional fast food style...boy is it good!


----------



## septembersiren

That looks delish Diane.


----------



## diane278

septembersiren said:


> That looks delish Diane.


They make everything fresh and it's always so good. I'm hoping that others will post their favorite semi-fast food favorites. I tend to get into a rut and keep going back to the same few places. It would be nice to get some recommendations to similar places that serve tasty fresh food at good prices.


----------



## Orlie

diane278 said:


> I can't effectively keep my BV's in dust bags. If I don't see them I don't use them.



Yup, that's why I use the same bag for weeks on end. I'm afraid to leave them out, lest Kitty decides to use them as bed/scratching pad.


----------



## indiaink

Orlie said:


> Yup, that's why I use the same bag for weeks on end. I'm afraid to leave them out, lest Kitty decides to use them as bed/scratching pad.


The Container Store makes some really nice drop-front sweater boxes that make excellent BV bag storage containers. The bags are protected from dust, you can see into the storage box (clear fronts) and they stack nicely in the closet.  I fold the BV dust bag and put it in the bottom of the box.   Nice liner.


----------



## CoastalCouture

grietje said:


> Yes, proportion is key. When we were trying on bags at Valley Fair, your comment about hiding behind a big bag gave me food for thought. Sometimes it's the look I want, sometimes not. I did end up with the pillow though . . . . .


----------



## indiaink

V0N, darling - you'd asked about a Tarragon sauce recipe - here's a highly recommended one that my pal Lenny uses at Heartland...


----------



## diane278

grietje said:


> CoastalCouture said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, proportion is key. When we were trying on bags at Valley Fair, your comment about hiding behind a big bag gave me food for thought. Sometimes it's the look I want, sometimes not. I did end up with the pillow though . . . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As a devotee of medium venetas and pillow bags, what has moved me recently towards totes? Is it just for the sake of change? Is it a way to hide? Is it that I just want to carry more stuff? Any ideas? I have none on why this change has occurred in my life.....but I'd love to know....any ideas? Maybe there is more to it than just going with what I love as I posted earlier. I've been wondering since this first came up and I'm no closer to an answer.
Click to expand...


----------



## indiaink

diane278 said:


> grietje said:
> 
> 
> 
> As a devotee of medium venetas and pillow bags, what has moved me recently towards totes? Is it just for the sake of change? Is it a way to hide? Is it that I just want to carry more stuff? Any ideas? I have none on why this change has occurred in my life.....but I'd love to know....any ideas? Maybe there is more to it than just going with what I love as I posted earlier. I've been wondering since this first came up and I'm no closer to an answer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because it's a natural human tendency to evolve  and grow and learn new things, no matter our age?
Click to expand...


----------



## diane278

indiaink said:


> diane278 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because it's a natural human tendency to evolve  and grow and learn new things, no matter our age?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good point! Thanks.
Click to expand...


----------



## V0N1B2

indiaink said:


> V0N, darling - you'd asked about a Tarragon sauce recipe - here's a highly recommended one that my pal Lenny uses at Heartland...


Thank you doll. I am going to replicate Mousse's prawn* dish. It will be a cook-off - BV style!
I will switch out the sugar with Splenda though. I hope Lenny will not be insulted. 



diane278 said:


> As a devotee of medium venetas and pillow bags, what has moved me recently towards totes? Is it just for the sake of change? Is it a way to hide? Is it that I just want to carry more stuff? Any ideas? I have none on why this change has occurred in my life.....but I'd love to know....any ideas? Maybe there is more to it than just going with what I love as I posted earlier. I've been wondering since this first came up and I'm no closer to an answer.


Has your personal style changed at all? Like, have you switched out items in your wardrobe and added some styles that you previously didn't wear? 
I am also a tote lover. Well anything hand carried actually.  I find that my bag preferences haven't changed too much throughout the years. I still find certain styles or silhouettes pleasing.  I feel like totes are the most functional and they go with (almost) everything, from pantsuits to summer dresses to rocker chic jeans and moto jackets.
Even if all I needed to carry was my wallet, keys and a lipstick, I'd still throw it all into a Cabat or Cabat-sized tote. 

I think the bottom line is that we just gravitate towards something that makes us feel good, and that changes all the time because we are a dynamic (vs. static) species.

*also known as "shrimp" to you 'mericans


----------



## grietje

diane278 said:


> As a devotee of medium venetas and pillow bags, what has moved me recently towards totes? Is it just for the sake of change? Is it a way to hide? Is it that I just want to carry more stuff? Any ideas? I have none on why this change has occurred in my life.....but I'd love to know....any ideas? Maybe there is more to it than just going with what I love as I posted earlier. I've been wondering since this first came up and I'm no closer to an answer.


 
I agree with Von and India that there's a natural evolution and we as humans like change to some degree.

And for you specifically, you've transformed your wardrobe and, if I think about it, how you're living, quite a bit. I think the tote fits into this bohemian chic things you've got going on.  The cool thing is, there'll be continued evolution and change.


----------



## diane278

V0N1B2 said:


> Has your personal style changed at all? Like, have you switched out items in your wardrobe and added some styles that you previously didn't wear?
> I am also a tote lover. Well anything hand carried actually.  I find that my bag preferences haven't changed too much throughout the years. I still find certain styles or silhouettes pleasing.  I feel like totes are the most functional and they go with (almost) everything, from pantsuits to summer dresses to rocker chic jeans and moto jackets.
> Even if all I needed to carry was my wallet, keys and a lipstick, I'd still throw it all into a Cabat or Cabat-sized tote.
> 
> I think the bottom line is that we just gravitate towards something that makes us feel good, and that changes all the time because we are a dynamic (vs. static) species.
> 
> *also known as "shrimp" to you 'mericans





grietje said:


> I agree with Von and India that there's a natural evolution and we as humans like change to some degree.
> 
> And for you specifically, you've transformed your wardrobe and, if I think about it, how you're living, quite a bit. I think the tote fits into this bohemian chic things you've got going on.  The cool thing is, there'll be continued evolution and change.



Good points. I have been through a lot of change in the past few months. If I'm going to keep buying new styles of BV, I better stop looking at condos in Carmel! That's way too close to a BV store. I'd be sure to get myself into trouble. Right now I can't afford too much more evolution! But, being impulsive, I guess I might as well just roll with it. I can always come here when I need advice and support.


----------



## grietje

diane278 said:


> ...I can always come here when I need advice and support.


 
Or _somewha_t responsible enabling!


----------



## Mousse

V0N1B2 said:


> I am going to replicate Mousse's prawn* dish. It will be a cook-off - BV style! *also known as "shrimp" to you 'mericans



Here's the recipe for my tarragon sauce. BTW, we do have prawns here in the states. They are very large shrimp. My local Italian grocer sells them. They are very expensive. I like TJ's Argentinian Red Shrimp because they have a nice texture, they are peeled and de-veined, and they are only $10 USD / pound.

1/2 cup mayo
1/4 cup sour cream (or creme fraiche)
2 T minced shallots
2 T minced fresh tarragon
1 T lemon juice
1 tsp dijon mustard
salt and pepper to taste

Mix all of the ingredients. Refrigerate for a couple of hours to allow the flavors to meld.

Bon Appetit!


----------



## diane278

grietje said:


> Or _somewha_t responsible enabling!


Tpf'ers offer a balanced view.When I'm looking for reality, I am certainly better off here than consulting with myself! I only tell myself what I want to hear....never what I need to hear. It just feels so much better when my head is in lala land.


----------



## Mousse

septembersiren said:


> It's Purim. We made Hammentash. They are delish




I missed your post. I have never made Hammentash from scratch. I have it on my list of to-dos and have some great recipes. I grew up in Needham, MA. My Dad would make the treck to buy amazing poppy seed Hammentash at the long closed Eagermans bakery on route 9 in Natick, MA. Their bagels were the best. We just can't find anything comparable here in the Silicon Valley. When we lived in LA we would drive up to Fairfax to satiate our inner Hammentash and bagel cravings.


----------



## septembersiren

You can use prune filling which is my favorite (lekvar) I also like the cherry. We make a cookie dough so they are light. When you make a cake dough they are heavy. I used to make them every year with my kids when they were little.


----------



## Orlie

indiaink said:


> The Container Store makes some really nice drop-front sweater boxes



Thanks--I will check those out!


----------



## BookerMoose

I'm so excited and didn't think there was anywhere else I could go to share my happiness at my find where people wouldn't look at me like I was insane...  I just snagged a Corallo Montaigne!  I am realistically down to only a few Montaigne colours left that I don't have, but search dutifully every day just in case something is out there....  I was thinking a few days ago that probably the top five I would still love to find one day are Corallo, Limo, Eclipse, Tourmaline and either Cobalt or Baltic - and then today I come across a Corallo beauty in pristine condition.  Yahoo!!!

In other exciting news, we have a new beagle family member coming soon!  She was supposed to arrive this Saturday but has come down with the flu and so we are going to have to wait two weeks for her to come out (she is in a foster home in Edmonton and originally came from Newfoundland).  I will wait to formally introduce her here when she arrives...  just in case something happens and it doesn't work out.  We are very excited, however!


----------



## Orlie

BookerMoose said:


> I'm so excited and didn't think there was anywhere else I could go to share my happiness at my find where people wouldn't look at me like I was insane...  I just snagged a Corallo Montaigne!
> 
> In other exciting news, we have a new beagle family member coming soon!



A Corallo AND a beagle?!  What a fantastic way to ring in Spring!  Cannot wait to meet both!


----------



## indiaink

Yahoo!!!  Congrats on the new-to-you member of your purse family (what a score! And I know the feeling, having just done pretty much the same thing thanks to a fellow BVette) and a new Arrroooo Posse member?  There just aren't words!  



BookerMoose said:


> I'm so excited and didn't think there was anywhere else I could go to share my happiness at my find where people wouldn't look at me like I was insane...  I just snagged a Corallo Montaigne!  I am realistically down to only a few Montaigne colours left that I don't have, but search dutifully every day just in case something is out there....  I was thinking a few days ago that probably the top five I would still love to find one day are Corallo, Limo, Eclipse, Tourmaline and either Cobalt or Baltic - and then today I come across a Corallo beauty in pristine condition.  Yahoo!!!
> 
> In other exciting news, we have a new beagle family member coming soon!  She was supposed to arrive this Saturday but has come down with the flu and so we are going to have to wait two weeks for her to come out (she is in a foster home in Edmonton and originally came from Newfoundland).  I will wait to formally introduce her here when she arrives...  just in case something happens and it doesn't work out.  We are very excited, however!


----------



## V0N1B2

Congrats on both fronts BookerMoose. 
Can't wait to hear what you call her - you've had such unique names for your dogs in the past.


----------



## Mousse

Hey Booker Moose. A big Aroooo to you. Congrats on the bag but most importantly a huge welcome to a new beagle. I grew up with beagles and have such an affinity for hound dogs.


----------



## BookerMoose

V0N1B2 said:


> Can't wait to hear what you call her - you've had such unique names for your dogs in the past.



We think she is going to be a spicy one!


----------



## grietje

BookerMoose said:


> We think she is going to be a spicy one!



How old is the new addition?  What's her history?  How exciting for you!


----------



## LLANeedle

Good news all around BM.  You need to post a picture of your growing mountain.  And of course, the new pup.......exciting.


----------



## Orlie

diane278 said:


> I have space for one more tote.



This would fit nicely in that slot:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-Botteg...954397?hash=item4d4197e11d:g:iv4AAOSwwpdW9TDO


----------



## grietje

Orlie said:


> This would fit nicely in that slot:
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-Botteg...954397?hash=item4d4197e11d:g:iv4AAOSwwpdW9TDO


 

Oooooh!  That is nice!


----------



## annie9999

grietje said:


> Oooooh!  That is nice!


i remember when that cabat launched.  it was so expensive and they couldn't keep them on the shelves at bv 5th avenue.


----------



## septembersiren

Bookermoose
Congratulations on your new furry family member.
Glad you could score another Montaigne for your wonderful collection. 
I think we should all PM you if we see any Montaignes for sale


----------



## BookerMoose

septembersiren said:


> Bookermoose
> Congratulations on your new furry family member.
> Glad you could score another Montaigne for your wonderful collection.
> I think we should all PM you if we see any Montaignes for sale



Thanks!  And by all means please do me know if you do see any Montaignes (that you don't want yourselves, of course)!!!


----------



## BookerMoose

grietje said:


> How old is the new addition?  What's her history?  How exciting for you!



She is just a year old - and was an outside dog until a month ago.  She ended up at the Newfoundland beagle rescue together with her sister.  Not sure what her background was but many of the beagles there are used for hunting and abandoned (or worse) when hunting season is over because it is cheaper to get new dogs next season than feed and house them over the off-season.  She seems to be adapting well to being an inside dog and hopefully won't have too much baggage from her previous life - although we have dealt with that before and can help her if necessary.


----------



## grietje

BookerMoose said:


> She is just a year old - and was an outside dog until a month ago.  She ended up at the Newfoundland beagle rescue together with her sister.  Not sure what her background was but many of the beagles there are used for hunting and abandoned (or worse) when hunting season is over because it is cheaper to get new dogs next season than feed and house them over the off-season.  She seems to be adapting well to being an inside dog and hopefully won't have too much baggage from her previous life - although we have dealt with that before and can help her if necessary.




I forget that beagles are working dogs too. But yes, you're right, these hounds are poorly treated.  My first coonhound, Naomi, was abandoned after hunting season.  She had been rifle whipped too and starved to get her instincts up. Lesley, my current hound, was in a run and fed but that was about it.  Her owner had a pet dog too, but Lesley was his hound and basically treated as a tool. Never pet or walked.  That's why she's so quiet spirited.  Even after seven years I think she still gets stunned by love.

Here's to you for rescuing her and giving her the love and stability she deserves.


----------



## septembersiren

Today I decided that I was overly boring carrying my large nero belly. So I pulled out my ebano cocker and thought it would make a nice change.
My ebano cocker is back in it's duster. After cramming all my stuff in my cocker it was just to small and heavy. I am very &#128542;


----------



## septembersiren

Hoppy Easter everyone


----------



## CoastalCouture

Happy Easter!


----------



## Mousse

I had a crazy busy work day today that resulted in getting Thai take out tonight. We ended our evening with a nice sweet treat - Tara's organic basil ice cream topped with locally grown strawberries macerated with a 9 year old balsamic vinegar from Round Pond in Napa Valley.


----------



## V0N1B2

Mousse said:


> I had a crazy busy work day today that resulted in getting Thai take out tonight. We ended our evening with a nice sweet treat - Tara's organic basil ice cream topped with locally grown strawberries macerated with a 9 year old balsamic vinegar from Round Pond in Napa Valley.
> View attachment 3316124
> View attachment 3316128


Basil ice cream.  Interesting. 
I've had lavender ice cream before - it was pretty good.
I'll have you know there were two BV sightings at Costco today. Two in one spot, it's a first.  It's generally a sea of Chanel at that Costco.
I'm slightly ashamed to admit that I ate a (small) pack of timbits for dinner.


----------



## Mousse

V0N1B2 said:


> Basil ice cream.  Interesting.
> 
> I've had lavender ice cream before - it was pretty good.
> 
> I'll have you know there were two BV sightings at Costco today. Two in one spot, it's a first.  It's generally a sea of Chanel at that Costco.
> 
> I'm slightly ashamed to admit that I ate a (small) pack of timbits for dinner.




The basil ice cream was TDF. Tara also has a toasted sesame ice cream that is so complex. I have the most amazing BV CostCo sightings in Mountain View. I also see many Chanel's and LVs. Hey, welcome to the madness of Silicon Valley. I'm a CostCo junkie but I still don't understand why we bought a 32 oz two pack of artichoke hearts that I ended up donating to a local food bank. Go figure... Timbits - great donut holes. For me nothing beats a maple glazed cake donut. It's my upbringing as a Boston girl.


----------



## diane278

V0N1B2 said:


> Basil ice cream.  Interesting.
> I've had lavender ice cream before - it was pretty good.
> I'll have you know there were two BV sightings at Costco today. Two in one spot, it's a first.  It's generally a sea of Chanel at that Costco.
> I'm slightly ashamed to admit that I ate a (small) pack of timbits for dinner.





Mousse said:


> The basil ice cream was TDF. Tara also has a toasted sesame ice cream that is so complex. I have the most amazing BV CostCo sightings in Mountain View. I also see many Chanel's and LVs. Hey, welcome to the madness of Silicon Valley. I'm a CostCo junkie but I still don't understand why we bought a 32 oz two pack of artichoke hearts that I ended up donating to a local food bank. Go figure... Timbits - great donut holes. For me nothing beats a maple glazed cake donut. It's my upbringing as a Boston girl.



I once went to Gilroy Garlic Festival and tried garlic ice cream. Not one of my best choices! I generally like garlic but somehow it didn't translate well to ice cream.


----------



## Mousse

diane278 said:


> I once went to Gilroy Garlic Festival and tried garlic ice cream. Not one of my best choices! I generally like garlic but somehow it didn't translate well to ice cream.



I have never been to the Gilroy Garlic Festival. Garlic is one of those ingredients that I just can't imagine in a dessert unless its a basket item in Chopped on the Food Network.


----------



## citrusydrank

Mousse said:


> The basil ice cream was TDF. Tara also has a toasted sesame ice cream that is so complex. I have the most amazing BV CostCo sightings in Mountain View. I also see many Chanel's and LVs. Hey, welcome to the madness of Silicon Valley. I'm a CostCo junkie but I still don't understand why we bought a 32 oz two pack of artichoke hearts that I ended up donating to a local food bank. Go figure... Timbits - great donut holes. For me nothing beats a maple glazed cake donut. It's my upbringing as a Boston girl.




I never see much BV anywhere around here. It's a lot of Chanel and Hermes in NYC. 

I also lament the fact that there's no Costco near me  

As Homer Simpson would say "donuts....mmmmm"! Maple glazed cake donut sounds delicious!


----------



## Mousse

citrusydrank said:


> I never see much BV anywhere around here. It's a lot of Chanel and Hermes in NYC.
> 
> I also lament the fact that there's no Costco near me
> 
> As Homer Simpson would say "donuts....mmmmm"! Maple glazed cake donut sounds delicious!




I'm with Homer. I'm very select about my donuts. My philosophy is that I will blow the calories on only the best. Now I have a super donut craving. I need to do some research and find the perfect donut while I'm in the Palm Springs area for biz next week. If it's there, I will find it and report back.


----------



## grietje

Mousse said:


> I'm with Homer. I'm very select about my donuts. My philosophy is that I will blow the calories on only the best. Now I have a super donut craving. I need to do some research and find the perfect donut while I'm in the Palm Springs area for biz next week. If it's there, I will find it and report back.



Me too!  I generally only eat Marie's Donuts, a small family owned joint.  I'm not going to waste 300+ calories on a dry mediocre donut.

As for flavor,  I'm a chocolate bar gal myself, but the old fashioned maple is a close second!


----------



## septembersiren

I only eat donuts from 2 places. All other donuts give me heart burn. Juniors is a little custard/hot dog/breakfast/lunch place. It started out as donuts and dogs. Their donuts are really good. They are only open from Memorial Day to Labor Day. The other place is in Somers Point NJ. It is a bakery called Chesters. Even their Petite Fors (which I normally find too sweet) are GREAT


----------



## Mousse

septembersiren said:


> I only eat donuts from 2 places. All other donuts give me heart burn. Juniors is a little custard/hot dog/breakfast/lunch place. It started out as donuts and dogs. Their donuts are really good. They are only open from Memorial Day to Labor Day. The other place is in Somers Point NJ. It is a bakery called Chesters. Even their Petite Fors (which I normally find too sweet) are GREAT



I still believe East Coast donuts beat the West Coast (excluding Dunkin'). There is tons of hype over Voodoo in PDX. I stood in line once to order some to take home and was very underwhelmed as was DH. The best donuts I can find in the Silicon Valley are at the Donut Wheel in Cupertino. This place has been around for years. Its a 24X7 operation very close to the main Apple Infinite Loop campus. I googled donuts in the Palm Springs area and didn't come up with anything promising. My biz trip was just extended by a day and I'll be ending up in Santa Monica on Thursday. Hoping to satiate my donut craving in LaLaLand.


----------



## indiaink

The best doughnut is a fresh doughnut; it doesn't matter where it comes from.  I have to say, though, when I had the chance to watch a Krispy Kreme doughnut being made from start to finish and then pretty much right into my mouth - that was the best doughnut ever.

My favorite is a chocolate-frosted raised doughnut; if you find them early in the morning, they are the most fresh and delightfully melt in the mouth. Mine, preferably.  One thing I've never refused - I just calculate what calories and fat grams remain for the day and enjoy it while it lasts.


----------



## citrusydrank

septembersiren said:


> I only eat donuts from 2 places. All other donuts give me heart burn. Juniors is a little custard/hot dog/breakfast/lunch place. It started out as donuts and dogs. Their donuts are really good. They are only open from Memorial Day to Labor Day. The other place is in Somers Point NJ. It is a bakery called Chesters. Even their Petite Fors (which I normally find too sweet) are GREAT




Yes! Jersey has some great family owned bakeries and delis that make some fresh, scrumptious donuts!


----------



## septembersiren

India. I can't eat all donuts. Some of them give me heart burn. It depends on the oil they use.


----------



## indiaink

septembersiren said:


> India. I can't eat all donuts. Some of them give me heart burn. It depends on the oil they use.


That is interesting. Have you ever figured out what kind of oil affects you this way?


----------



## septembersiren

No. If I eat something and it gives me heart burn I don't eat again. Unless it is ice cream. I am a slave to ice cream


----------



## indiaink

septembersiren said:


> No. If I eat something and it gives me heart burn I don't eat again. Unless it is ice cream. I am a slave to ice cream



:salute: Who needs doughnuts when you've got ice cream!


----------



## Ruxby

indiaink said:


> The best doughnut is a fresh doughnut; it doesn't matter where it comes from.  I have to say, though, when I had the chance to watch a Krispy Kreme doughnut being made from start to finish and then pretty much right into my mouth - that was the best doughnut ever.
> 
> My favorite is a chocolate-frosted raised doughnut; if you find them early in the morning, they are the most fresh and delightfully melt in the mouth. Mine, preferably.  One thing I've never refused - I just calculate what calories and fat grams remain for the day and enjoy it while it lasts.
> 
> upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/thumb/a/ae/Dunkin-Donuts-Chocolate-Glazed.jpg/683px-Dunkin-Donuts-Chocolate-Glazed.jpg



that's my fave kind of donut too. I like getting them at Stan's here in Chicago


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

Quick questions:

Since when did BV change to the new one-line tags? How about the current zipper pulls? 

Thanks.


----------



## diane278

BV_LC_poodle said:


> Quick questions:
> 
> Since when did BV change to the new one-line tags? How about the current zipper pulls?
> 
> Thanks.


I can't answer your questions but how are you feeling? I hope you're fully recovered.


----------



## V0N1B2

BV_LC_poodle said:


> Quick questions:
> 
> Since when did BV change to the new one-line tags? How about the current zipper pulls?
> 
> Thanks.



Tags: Fall/Winter 2012-2013
Zipper Pulls: Varies.  Generally speaking, between 2007-2008. However, Anenome from Resort 2009 used the old zipper pulls, and most made for outlet bags use the old-style zipper pulls.  And of course, being BV, that changes depending on the style of bag.


----------



## Mousse

V0N1B2 said:


> Tags: Fall/Winter 2012-2013
> Zipper Pulls: Varies.  Generally speaking, between 2007-2008. However, Anenome from Resort 2009 used the old zipper pulls, and most made for outlet bags use the old-style zipper pulls.  And of course, being BV, that changes depending on the style of bag.



An update, the tags changed with the SS2012 collection.


----------



## GoStanford

Did one of you get the beautiful Sapphire Parachute that was on eBay yesterday?  It looked gorgeous!


----------



## indiaink

So we got Zoey a new toy and some new treats ... And it was great until she caught a whiff of the treats up on the shelf...


----------



## V0N1B2

Like what, a weiner?


----------



## indiaink

V0N1B2 said:


> Like what, a weiner?


Oh  exactly like a weiner - good dog, good good dog!


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

V0N1B2 said:


> Tags: Fall/Winter 2012-2013
> 
> Zipper Pulls: Varies.  Generally speaking, between 2007-2008. However, Anenome from Resort 2009 used the old zipper pulls, and most made for outlet bags use the old-style zipper pulls.  And of course, being BV, that changes depending on the style of bag.




Thanks.


----------



## diane278

I have been dog sitting for the last ten days while my sister was on a business trip. When she got home, I decided to introduce her to BV. I had a pillow bag and the peltro cabat with me, but she didn't seem to notice either. I showed her the bags on the BV site and she liked the Roma. But her response was, "I have to pay $4K for a bag!?" Clearly, she's missing the BV gene. Makes me question whether we need a DNA test to ensure that we are, in fact, sisters......

It was a sad day for me, as I had high hopes for her joining me in some sisterly BV love....


----------



## citrusydrank

diane278 said:


> I have been dog sitting for the last ten days while my sister was on a business trip. When she got home, I decided to introduce her to BV. I had a pillow bag and the peltro cabat with me, but she didn't seem to notice either. I showed her the bags on the BV site and she liked the Roma. But her response was, "I have to pay $4K for a bag!?" Clearly, she's missing the BV gene. Makes me question whether we need a DNA test to ensure that we are, in fact, sisters......
> 
> It was a sad day for me, as I had high hopes for her joining me in some sisterly BV love....



Oh no! At least you have a whole forum of people who can share your love!

I feel you though; most of my friends can nod and appreciate a new bag or a new pair of shoes, but sometimes it's harder to find that person who's your brand buddy/twin!


----------



## diane278

citrusydrank said:


> Oh no! At least you have a whole forum of people who can share your love!
> 
> I feel you though; most of my friends can nod and appreciate a new bag or a new pair of shoes, but sometimes it's harder to find that person who's your brand buddy/twin!


How true! This forum is a very supportive group of people!


----------



## indiaink

diane278 said:


> I have been dog sitting for the last ten days while my sister was on a business trip. When she got home, I decided to introduce her to BV. I had a pillow bag and the peltro cabat with me, but she didn't seem to notice either. I showed her the bags on the BV site and she liked the Roma. But her response was, "I have to pay $4K for a bag!?" Clearly, she's missing the BV gene. Makes me question whether we need a DNA test to ensure that we are, in fact, sisters......
> 
> It was a sad day for me, as I had high hopes for her joining me in some sisterly BV love....


Some of us are not keen to pay full price for BV, or too much for any bag.  Perhaps your sister would be interested if she found something she liked in the secondhand market.   But you would know best, right? What is she willing to spend?


----------



## annie9999

indiaink said:


> Some of us are not keen to pay full price for BV, or too much for any bag.  Perhaps your sister would be interested if she found something she liked in the secondhand market.   But you would know best, right? What is she willing to spend?




i have to agree that it is a lot of money for a handbag and quite frankly sometimes i can't believe i spend so much myself.  i remember when i bought my first cabat and it was $4,200 and i swore i would never spend that much again- famous last words.  

maybe a slg would be an easier sell and she could experience bv.  i once read that was a strategy in high end boutiques.  get the customer to buy a key chain and the rest is easier.


----------



## indiaink

annie9999 said:


> i have to agree that it is a lot of money for a handbag and quite frankly sometimes i can't believe i spend so much myself.  i remember when i bought my first cabat and it was $4,200 and i swore i would never spend that much again- famous last words.
> 
> maybe a slg would be an easier sell and she could experience bv.  i once read that was a strategy in high end boutiques.  get the customer to buy a key chain and the rest is easier.



Annie, that's a great idea. Start small.  Maybe, even a little gift, Diane, to get sis started...


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

diane278 said:


> I can't answer your questions but how are you feeling? I hope you're fully recovered.



Thanks.  Not fully recovered yet.  There are a bunch of floaters in the eye with the orbital fracture.  I'm still sensitive to light but not so much with sound now.  My brow bone is still bruised  

But hey, I am glad that I am alive and can now walk my dog on my own 

p.s.  When the head surgeon looked at me for the second time and decided that the fracture would heal on its own without the need of a surgery, I expressed my disappointment and said, "I thought I might get a free nose job! LOL!" And DH said, "Not funny!"


----------



## pm0964

GoStanford said:


> Did one of you get the beautiful Sapphire Parachute that was on eBay yesterday?  It looked gorgeous!




Yes, that would be me!  I cannot wait to get it, wanted something cheery and fun for the summer!


----------



## septembersiren

BV_LC_poodle
I am glad you are on the mend
My SIL had a really awful nose. She always wanted to get it fixed. My brother didn't want her to. He said he loved her just the way she was.
They were childhood sweethearts. True love. Not found often. Treasure it.
After he died she had everything fixed


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

septembersiren said:


> BV_LC_poodle
> I am glad you are on the mend
> My SIL had a really awful nose. She always wanted to get it fixed. My brother didn't want her to. He said he loved her just the way she was.
> They were childhood sweethearts. True love. Not found often. Treasure it.
> After he died she had everything fixed




Aww... Your brother was so sweet [emoji24]

My hubby can't stand my sense of humor in time of crisis. When I was on the ambulance, the paramedics told me not to worry and I said, "How could I not be? I'm wearing my ugly UC Berkeley sweatshirt and I don't want this to be my ghost outfit!" The paramedics thought I was funny. Hubby didn't think so. 

When I was bitten by a dog a few years ago. Something was dangling off the wound. Hubby rushed me to the hospital and the doctor said its just some fat tissue. I made a comment of how nice that I have got some stitches and probably a scar but I lost some real fat within 15 minutes. Doctor thought I was tough but, again, hubby didn't find it funny. 

My dad said he's proud of me because his daughter was as resilient as a cockroach. Don't like the cockroach part but I take it as a compliment [emoji16]


----------



## septembersiren

Sounds like you got your dad's sense if humor.
DH just sounds worried and that is sweet that he is so worried that he doesn't think anything is funny.
I wish something would suck the fat off me


----------



## diane278

indiaink said:


> Some of us are not keen to pay full price for BV, or too much for any bag.  Perhaps your sister would be interested if she found something she liked in the secondhand market.   But you would know best, right? What is she willing to spend?





annie9999 said:


> i have to agree that it is a lot of money for a handbag and quite frankly sometimes i can't believe i spend so much myself.  i remember when i bought my first cabat and it was $4,200 and i swore i would never spend that much again- famous last words.
> 
> maybe a slg would be an easier sell and she could experience bv.  i once read that was a strategy in high end boutiques.  get the customer to buy a key chain and the rest is easier.





indiaink said:


> Annie, that's a great idea. Start small.  Maybe, even a little gift, Diane, to get sis started...



My sister lives very well. She goes to France for two months each summer and cruises around the Mediterranean on a yearly basis. And she does this in good clothes....but carrying questionable handbags. Of course, that's her prerogative. (I have considered getting her something BV.) We were discussing fashion. She dresses very 'business chic' for her career and I told her that I thought she should upgrade her bags. Whether she does or not is, of course, up to her. Perhaps she knows best. She is extremely successful so her bags certainly have not hurt her career. She did order a Valentino bag during our discussion so maybe we're making some progress....or not....


----------



## indiaink

diane278 said:


> ... She did order a Valentino bag during our discussion so maybe we're making some progress....or not....


----------



## diane278

indiaink said:


>


If you had seen what she was carrying, you'd think it was progress too..... Being sisters can be complicated....


----------



## GoStanford

pm0964 said:


> Yes, that would be me!  I cannot wait to get it, wanted something cheery and fun for the summer!


Please post photos when it arrives - it looked beautiful in the seller photographs!  Enjoy and congrats on the purchase.


----------



## GoStanford

septembersiren said:


> BV_LC_poodle
> I am glad you are on the mend
> My SIL had a really awful nose. She always wanted to get it fixed. My brother didn't want her to. He said he loved her just the way she was.
> They were childhood sweethearts. True love. Not found often. Treasure it.
> After he died she had everything fixed


To Septembersiren and BV_LC_Poodle.  This is my opinion, should be disregarded as needed!  I once saw Kim Cattrall interviewed and she said that we should treasure what makes us different from each other.  In her case she was talking about a mole on her face.  Makeup department wanted to cover it up but she wouldn't let them.  I totally agree.

I see a lot of plastic surgery, fillers, and similar looks-altering procedures out and about here in San Francisco.  Everybody's needs vary.  And it's a slippery slope from hair color to orthodontics to going under the knife for cosmetic reasons.  

But I'm glad your brother expressed his love for your SIL as she is/was.  I'm sorry for your loss, and I hope she has some comfort knowing that she was well and truly loved.


----------



## septembersiren

I am not big into alterations myself. I have worn braces 3 times. First time not by choice 2nd & 3rd time for dental health. I only color my hair about every 3 months. Only when people really get on my case. I am not very vain. I did have nose surgery scheduled once for a deviated septum. I cancelled that. I have decided that I am going out of this world exactly as I am right now. Missing 8 teeth, 2 children (c sections), and 2 burn spurs. I am not having anything else removed.
I feel the same as Kim Cattrall. That which we have that is different makes us unique and individual.
The best compliment I ever received was when someone told me that I was unique


----------



## septembersiren

Bone spurs (auto correct)&#128534;


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

I dare not to undergo any cosmetics surgery.  The desire to look "perfect" is not strong enough, I guess.


----------



## Mousse

diane278 said:


> If you had seen what she was carrying, you'd think it was progress too..... Being sisters can be complicated....




I agree, sisterly relationships are quite complex. We all have different tastes. IMHO, my sister completely lacks taste in bags. Years ago I gifted her some smaller BVs because she was going through a small bag thing. She had no appreciation for those BVs. All that matters is that your sister is being true to who she is. It appears she is not pretending to be someone she isn't with her bag purchases.


----------



## grietje

BV_LC_poodle said:


> Thanks.  Not fully recovered yet.  There are a bunch of floaters in the eye with the orbital fracture.  I'm still sensitive to light but not so much with sound now.  My brow bone is still bruised
> 
> But hey, I am glad that I am alive and can now walk my dog on my own
> 
> p.s.  When the head surgeon looked at me for the second time and decided that the fracture would heal on its own without the need of a surgery, I expressed my disappointment and said, "I thought I might get a free nose job! LOL!" And DH said, "Not funny!"



Reading this is good news but it also reminds me that you took QUITE a hit.



pm0964 said:


> Yes, that would be me!  I cannot wait to get it, wanted something cheery and fun for the summer!



Lucky you!



Mousse said:


> I agree, sisterly relationships are quite complex. We all have different tastes. IMHO, my sister completely lacks taste in bags. Years ago I gifted her some smaller BVs because she was going through a small bag thing. She had no appreciation for those BVs. All that matters is that your sister is being true to who she is. It appears she is not pretending to be someone she isn't with her bag purchases.



I think being true to your authentic self is the most important.


----------



## diane278

Mousse said:


> I agree, sisterly relationships are quite complex. We all have different tastes. IMHO, my sister completely lacks taste in bags. Years ago I gifted her some smaller BVs because she was going through a small bag thing. She had no appreciation for those BVs. All that matters is that your sister is being true to who she is. It appears she is not pretending to be someone she isn't with her bag purchases.



Grietje: I think being true to your authentic self is the most important.[/QUOTE]

I agree and my sister is being true to herself.   I need to just accept her as she is. (But that last pink bag was sure ugly!)


----------



## jburgh

Mousse said:


> I still believe East Coast donuts beat the West Coast (excluding Dunkin'). There is tons of hype over Voodoo in PDX. I stood in line once to order some to take home and was very underwhelmed as was DH. The best donuts I can find in the Silicon Valley are at the Donut Wheel in Cupertino. This place has been around for years. Its a 24X7 operation very close to the main Apple Infinite Loop campus. I googled donuts in the Palm Springs area and didn't come up with anything promising. My biz trip was just extended by a day and I'll be ending up in Santa Monica on Thursday. Hoping to satiate my donut craving in LaLaLand.



We have Top Pot and the Mighty-O.  Both are fabulous.  Mighty-O is vegan, and my favorite is the lemon poppyseed.  Top Pot has the good maple bars (also known as maple frosted long johns).  I rarely get donuts, but you wouldn't have to twist my arm too much.


----------



## jburgh

BV_LC_poodle said:


> Thanks.  Not fully recovered yet.  There are a bunch of floaters in the eye with the orbital fracture.  I'm still sensitive to light but not so much with sound now.  My brow bone is still bruised
> 
> But hey, I am glad that I am alive and can now walk my dog on my own



Been thinking about you.  Glad you are healing, you just can't rush biology.   Hopefully the floaters are not too intrusive.  I've had them in both eyes most of my life, and learned to adapt.


----------



## citrusydrank

BV_LC_poodle said:


> Aww... Your brother was so sweet [emoji24]
> 
> My hubby can't stand my sense of humor in time of crisis. When I was on the ambulance, the paramedics told me not to worry and I said, "How could I not be? I'm wearing my ugly UC Berkeley sweatshirt and I don't want this to be my ghost outfit!" The paramedics thought I was funny. Hubby didn't think so.
> 
> When I was bitten by a dog a few years ago. Something was dangling off the wound. Hubby rushed me to the hospital and the doctor said its just some fat tissue. I made a comment of how nice that I have got some stitches and probably a scar but I lost some real fat within 15 minutes. Doctor thought I was tough but, again, hubby didn't find it funny.
> 
> My dad said he's proud of me because his daughter was as resilient as a cockroach. Don't like the cockroach part but I take it as a compliment [emoji16]



That's a great compliment! If you wanted to be resilient, a cockroach is as resilient as can be! Haha  

I'm glad you have a great sense of humor of the situation; it's definitely come in handy during emergencies. (Laughter is the best medicine? or is that too cheesy?) Hope your recovery continues quickly and smoothly!!


----------



## diane278

septembersiren said:


> I am not big into alterations myself. I have worn braces 3 times. First time not by choice 2nd & 3rd time for dental health. I only color my hair about every 3 months. Only when people really get on my case. I am not very vain. I did have nose surgery scheduled once for a deviated septum. I cancelled that. I have decided that I am going out of this world exactly as I am right now. Missing 8 teeth, 2 children (c sections), and 2 burn spurs. I am not having anything else removed.
> I feel the same as Kim Cattrall. That which we have that is different makes us unique and individual.
> The best compliment I ever received was when someone told me that I was unique


In my 40's, I used to think that I'd eventually get a facelift. Growing up, I had been warned by my father (an M.D.) that unnecessary surgery was unwise. I don't know the current stats, but at that time approximately 1 out of 200,000 patients had negative reactions to anesthesia and died. (Negative reactions still occur and can't be predicted.) The odds never fazed me much because they are so small. Then I met someone whose mother died under those circumstances after a facelift and, all of a sudden, it seemed pretty risky. It's likely I would  have gone ahead if that had not happened to someone I knew. Not that I wouldn't like to tighten up my jowls, because I would, but I guess I'll just spend the money on BV instead. Still, I completely understand the desire to turn back the hands of time.....


----------



## indiaink

diane278 said:


> ...Still, I completely understand the desire to turn back the hands of time.....



Diane, this is an interesting comment - I'm coming up on my year anniversary for doing volunteer work with Zoey at the nursing center. I have learned that it doesn't matter what we do to try and turn back the hands of time, they will slap you upside the head. One can either grow old gracefully or... grow old.  It's gonna happen, period.

There is one elderly lady, out of three floors of ladies, who carefully applies her "face" every day. Lipstick, makeup, eye shadow, mascara. Brightly colored clothes. Jewlry. She's ready to go out. Every. Single. Day. You (whoever is reading, not specifically you, Diane) may draw your own conclusions or thoughts, but I think it's sad, but for her? Since she has no real memory, every day is a brand-new day. She's happy. Who cares what others think. I don't like to go into her room because I can't seem to make her understand that Zoey doesn't need to eat a whole bag of popcorn.

I'm thinking any money spent on* trying to elude Age *is better spent on good food, good exercise (while we can!), and material goods that lift our spirits (within reason).

I do realize my thoughts are coming from an older point of view; youth will still insist that age can be kept at bay.


----------



## diane278

indiaink said:


> Diane, this is an interesting comment - I'm coming up on my year anniversary for doing volunteer work with Zoey at the nursing center. I have learned that it doesn't matter what we do to try and turn back the hands of time, they will slap you upside the head. One can either grow old gracefully or... grow old.  It's gonna happen, period.
> 
> There is one elderly lady, out of three floors of ladies, who carefully applies her "face" every day. Lipstick, makeup, eye shadow, mascara. Brightly colored clothes. Jewlry. She's ready to go out. Every. Single. Day. You (whoever is reading, not specifically you, Diane) may draw your own conclusions or thoughts, but I think it's sad, but for her? Since she has no real memory, every day is a brand-new day. She's happy. Who cares what others think. I don't like to go into her room because I can't seem to make her understand that Zoey doesn't need to eat a whole bag of popcorn.
> 
> I'm thinking any money spent on* trying to elude Age *is better spent on good food, good exercise (while we can!), and material goods that lift our spirits (within reason).
> 
> I do realize my thoughts are coming from an older point of view; youth will still insist that age can be kept at bay.


I don't disagree with your position. My goal is to be flexible in my thinking. A physician friend once told me that you can turn back the hands of time for awhile but that the clock continues to keep ticking. While I have decided that plastic surgery is not for me, I do totally support friends who have decided it is for them. 

I sometimes take a look at a blog called Advanced Style. A woman there stated that she had never wanted to look younger, but she did want to look as great as she could. Many of the women on that site are artistic New Yorkers, and some sport quite dramatic looks. But they all seem to be happy with whatever style/appearance they have adopted. Now that I'm 66,  I find my body changing and my style has changed too. I'm not inclined to put on makeup, but then I never was. I do find aging interesting. There is another blog called Accidental Icon about a professor who found herself getting a lot of press for her style. I find these people very interesting. 

As for the woman who puts on makeup every day, if it gives her pleasure then I support it. It may seem sad that she's out of touch but for her, she's having fun. I say this having lost my father to Alzheimers and having gone through seeing him slowly disappear. That experience has forever changed how I see aging. I think it's great that you visit people who are in nursing facilities....


----------



## diane278

Just saw this......The Power of Puppies
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SJoE_lNQdHU


----------



## jmcadon

diane278 said:


> In my 40's, I used to think that I'd eventually get a facelift. Growing up, I had been warned by my father (an M.D.) that unnecessary surgery was unwise. I don't know the current stats, but at that time approximately 1 out of 200,000 patients had negative reactions to anesthesia and died. (Negative reactions still occur and can't be predicted.) The odds never fazed me much because they are so small. Then I met someone whose mother died under those circumstances after a facelift and, all of a sudden, it seemed pretty risky. It's likely I would  have gone ahead if that had not happened to someone I knew. Not that I wouldn't like to tighten up my jowls, because I would, but I guess I'll just spend the money on BV instead. Still, I completely understand the desire to turn back the hands of time.....



I was pretty sure I too would go under the knife.  My Mom had a lift when she was in her early 40s.  Now there is so much that can be done with fillers and Botox I may go that route.  My sister has had both with great results.  I did have thermage done about 10'years ago which is great for sagging but it hurt like he!! I see nothing wrong with a little maintenance


----------



## indiaink

diane278 said:


> Just saw this......The Power of Puppies
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SJoE_lNQdHU



Diane!  THANK YOU!  That made me cry, so wonderful. I was just thinking yesterday I wish I knew someplace I could get a passel of puppies to take into the nursing home.


----------



## indiaink

diane278 said:


> I don't disagree with your position. My goal is to be flexible in my thinking. A physician friend once told me that you can turn back the hands of time for awhile but that the clock continues to keep ticking. While I have decided that plastic surgery is not for me, I do totally support friends who have decided it is for them.
> 
> I sometimes take a look at a blog called Advanced Style. A woman there stated that she had never wanted to look younger, but she did want to look as great as she could. Many of the women on that site are artistic New Yorkers, and some sport quite dramatic looks. But they all seem to be happy with whatever style/appearance they have adopted. Now that I'm 66,  I find my body changing and my style has changed too. I'm not inclined to put on makeup, but then I never was. I do find aging interesting. There is another blog called Accidental Icon about a professor who found herself getting a lot of press for her style. I find these people very interesting.
> 
> As for the woman who puts on makeup every day, if it gives her pleasure then I support it. It may seem sad that she's out of touch but for her, she's having fun. I say this having lost my father to Alzheimers and having gone through seeing him slowly disappear. That experience has forever changed how I see aging. I think it's great that you visit people who are in nursing facilities....



Thank you.  It's all Zoey's fault.   I agree with the idea of looking as good as I can - I do use lotion for my face; I've just recently decided to give up on the damage I did years ago, tanning.  I can't fight that anymore.  As for as my neck - as Nora Ephron so famously wrote, "I feel bad about my neck".  That's a book worth reading. Sad that we lost a great feminine wit like Nora; she made me feel normal. 



jmcadon said:


> I was pretty sure I too would go under the knife.  My Mom had a lift when she was in her early 40s.  Now there is so much that can be done with fillers and Botox I may go that route.  My sister has had both with great results.  I did have thermage done about 10'years ago which is great for sagging but it hurt like he!! I see nothing wrong with a little maintenance



YOU, woman, are one of those genetically-gifted humans, and are beautiful. I think you'll probably remain that way, no matter how time has graced you.


----------



## diane278

indiaink said:


> Diane!  THANK YOU!  That made me cry, so wonderful. I was just thinking yesterday I wish I knew someplace I could get a passel of puppies to take into the nursing home.


I know it would be a huge undertaking, but if you could get some of your friends with mellow dogs and take them to elementary schools with special needs kids who are struggling readers and let the kids sit and read to a dog, it would help those kids tremendously. 

Sorry about the massive run-on sentence and lazy grammar but I'm exhausted.


----------



## Mousse

I absolutely love ahi poke. Roy's in Rancho Mirage has the best. My last night in the Coachella Valley for a few months. Driving to LA early tomorrow afternoon with a pit stop at Cabazon.


----------



## jmcadon

indiaink said:


> Thank you.  It's all Zoey's fault.   I agree with the idea of looking as good as I can - I do use lotion for my face; I've just recently decided to give up on the damage I did years ago, tanning.  I can't fight that anymore.  As for as my neck - as Nora Ephron so famously wrote, "I feel bad about my neck".  That's a book worth reading. Sad that we lost a great feminine wit like Nora; she made me feel normal.
> 
> 
> 
> YOU, woman, are one of those genetically-gifted humans, and are beautiful. I think you'll probably remain that way, no matter how time has graced you.



How sweet of you to say that &#128156;  I love Nora Ephrons books! In the one you mention there is a chapter about high end handbags that is so funny!


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

diane278 said:


> I know it would be a huge undertaking, but if you could get some of your friends with mellow dogs and take them to elementary schools with special needs kids who are struggling readers and let the kids sit and read to a dog, it would help those kids tremendously.
> 
> Sorry about the massive run-on sentence and lazy grammar but I'm exhausted.




Nickel is doing something like that. I take him to community center and children's library to listen to young immigrants read. They don't have the confidence to speak English in front of others but they do pretty well in front of Nickel. 

We havent been there for a while. I will take him back once I feel better.


----------



## V0N1B2

Mousse said:


> I absolutely love ahi poke. Roy's in Rancho Mirage has the best. My last night in the Coachella Valley for a few months. Driving to LA early tomorrow afternoon with a pit stop at Cabazon.
> View attachment 3321442


Mmm I love Roy's.  I have been to that location, it was the very first one I ever went to.  I always used to stop by the Roy's in Las Vegas (Summerlin location), but that one closed a few years ago. The food and the service was always amazing. I haven't gotten around to visiting the other location on Flamingo.  Maybe when I am there next month, I dunno.
Have you ever been to Wally's Desert Turtle just down a few blocks?  Man, that place used to go off!  So old school. Reminds me of going out for dinner with my Nana back in the 70s. You _dress_ for dinner!  I think they may have undergone a renovation since the last time I was there.
There is also a great Italian restaurant in Palm Desert, it's on the opposite side of the highway from El Paseo. I can't remember what it's called, but it begins with a C. Really yummy. I hesitate to call myself a "foodie" but I really love a good meal.  I used to enjoy cooking for friends and having people over but it seemed like all of a sudden everyone had some kind of dietary issue. One person didn't eat red meat and someone else was a vegetarian, or a vegan, and someone was going gluten-free.  Meh, can't be bothered with that ish. Ain't nobody got time for that!


As for all this talk of face lifts etc... Hey, whatever rubs your Buddha, man. 
I don't have any after-market parts yet, but I'm a big fan of preventative measures *cough* Botox *cough*.  I don't lie about my age and I've been grey since my early 30s. After years of bleaching my hair in order to mask the grey coming in, I just recently stopped colouring it and I'm letting it go "au naturel".  It's interesting that it doesn't bother me in the least, but other people seem to have strong opinions about it.

PS: I wouldn't dare tell my friends/family about BV. I admit that I'm a little bit embarrassed about the cost of these things. I would be concerned that they would think I'm absolutely nuts (which I am, but only a little bit).


----------



## diane278

V0N1B2 said:


> As for all this talk of face lifts etc... Hey, whatever rubs your Buddha, man.
> I don't have any after-market parts yet, but I'm a big fan of preventative measures *cough* Botox *cough*.  I don't lie about my age and I've been grey since my early 30s. After years of bleaching my hair in order to mask the grey coming in, I just recently stopped colouring it and I'm letting it go "au naturel".  It's interesting that it doesn't bother me in the least, but other people seem to have strong opinions about it.
> 
> PS: I wouldn't dare tell my friends/family about BV. I admit that I'm a little bit embarrassed about the cost of these things. I would be concerned that they would think I'm absolutely nuts (which I am, but only a little bit).


My family already knows I'm nuts. My SIL wanted to get me a few Johnny Was tunics after I housesat their dog. When she sent my brother to pick up a gift certificate and he saw the store, he renamed it Johnny Wad for its prices, although they pale by BV standards. However, they're living up on four acres in Los Altos Hills, so _people in glass houses_ and all that. Obviously, my sister didn't get the BV gene and my SIL has little interest in clothes. She's all about her house.  Anyway, I have my little BV family, including this forum, for support. I agree that the prices aren't for the faint of heart....at least not to me.....

When I decided to let my gray come in, the only push back I got was my high school students. I worked with at-risk teens who were not afraid to express their opinions. They didn't like the gray because they said they didn't want me to look older. Apparently it was detrimental to my status of being "cool". I was in my 40's and had no desire to be cool anyway. They got used to it, although every spring the girls offered to give me a makeover. I've never regretted going gray.....


----------



## septembersiren

You are what you are.
That is how I feel about aging. I myself am not into maintenance. At 65 I only have gray in my widows peak and temples. I work in a beauty shop part time. The only time I color my hair is when the ladies yell at me. I constantly wish it would come in more gray so I could just leave it. Not going to happen. My father when he died at 89 barely had any gray hair.
It doesn't matter what you look like on the outside, inside you are always a certain age. For me it is either 25 or 52 depending on how the day is going.
One thing my little old lady taught me is be happy and live your life. Nothing is engraved in stone


----------



## indiaink

septembersiren said:


> You are what you are.
> That is how I feel about aging. I myself am not into maintenance. At 65 I only have gray in my widows peak and temples. I work in a beauty shop part time. The only time I color my hair is when the ladies yell at me. I constantly wish it would come in more gray so I could just leave it. Not going to happen. My father when he died at 89 barely had any gray hair.
> It doesn't matter what you look like on the outside, inside you are always a certain age. For me it is either 25 or 52 depending on how the day is going.
> One thing my little old lady taught me is be happy and live your life. Nothing is engraved in stone



Amen!


----------



## diane278

BV_LC_poodle said:


> Nickel is doing something like that. I take him to community center and children's library to listen to young immigrants read. They don't have the confidence to speak English in front of others but they do pretty well in front of Nickel.
> 
> We havent been there for a while. I will take him back once I feel better.


That's very generous of you and Nickel. I'll bet the kids are mesmerized by his stylishness.


----------



## KY bag lady

diane278 said:


> My family already knows I'm nuts. My SIL wanted to get me a few Johnny Was tunics after I housesat their dog. When she sent my brother to pick up a gift certificate and he saw the store, he renamed it Johnny Wad for its prices, although they pale by BV standards. However, they're living up on four acres in Los Altos Hills, so _people in glass houses_ and all that. Obviously, my sister didn't get the BV gene and my SIL has little interest in clothes. She's all about her house.  Anyway, I have my little BV family, including this forum, for support. I agree that the prices aren't for the faint of heart....at least not to me.....
> 
> When I decided to let my gray come in, the only push back I got was my high school students. I worked with at-risk teens who were not afraid to express their opinions. They didn't like the gray because they said they didn't want me to look older. Apparently it was detrimental to my status of being "cool". I was in my 40's and had no desire to be cool anyway. They got used to it, although every spring the girls offered to give me a makeover. I've never regretted going gray.....


At 75 my hair is platinum, I decided a few months ago to quit coloring  - I like more gold in my hair - but it is what it is. It's actually a nice white-blond color. I asked my daughters this past weekend what they thought of my hair. My youngest always has an opinion - she's blond too. They all liked it so I'm finished coloring. I've been doing it myself for the last 6 years and it's a relief not to color anymore. 

The only problem is I'm fair and I don't have a lot of color in my face. I refuse to wear heavy makeup like my sister suggested. Lipstick does help some.


----------



## BV_fan

I've had white hair since I was 16. Started as just with one streak but by now it has spread (I'm almost 40). I have never gotten a haircut without the stylist suggesting/recommending that I color my hair. I've never done it, and I don't think I ever will.


----------



## kfu

Hi,

It's been awhile since I've been on here. Just wondering if you guys can authenticate this BV?

https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/291730252142


----------



## indiaink

kfu said:


> Hi,
> 
> It's been awhile since I've been on here. Just wondering if you guys can authenticate this BV?
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/291730252142


I see you found the right thread.  It's been authenticated.


----------



## septembersiren

So angry at myself&#128534;
I told my cousin the floor of her car was wet. She said yes she was taking it in for service. 
We got talking and I forgot and put my bag on the floor. 
Yikes&#128545; i picked it up and it was soaking. Luckily she had a towel and I just wiped it dry. No damage. Lucky I grabbed it quick. The lining didn't get wet


----------



## indiaink

septembersiren said:


> So angry at myself&#65533;&#65533;
> I told my cousin the floor of her car was wet. She said yes she was taking it in for service.
> We got talking and I forgot and put my bag on the floor.
> Yikes&#65533;&#65533; i picked it up and it was soaking. Luckily she had a towel and I just wiped it dry. No damage. Lucky I grabbed it quick. The lining didn't get wet



I got ya beat - Mark and I went out to an Asian buffet tonight for dinner, and I thought I'd bring home a couple of small pieces of battered chicken (we're talking inch-sized pieces) for Zoey.  I double-wrapped them in thick napkins and tucked them inside the open (zippered) pocket of my Nuvolato Paille.  Only a few blocks to home, so - ?

ARGGHH!H!HHH!!!  I get home, get the chicken out, and just that quick the oil had seeped into the suede lining. OMG OMG OMG OMG.  I had baking soda ... And I dumped a coating of that on the spots in the pocket, let it sit for 15 minutes, vacuumed it off - still some oil.  Dumped more baking soda, waited, vacuumed, and the oil is almost gone, I thought - what the hell, one more time - and the third time did the trick.  Baking soda!  Wonderful stuff!  NEVER put food in your BV!!!  Even for cute dogs!!!

I should have taken before/after photos, but let me tell you - I was in full-on panic mode!!!

ETA:  I forgot to mention that the second and third time, I rubbed that baking soda into the oil spots as hard as I could with my finger, just to make sure ... And that must have helped, because, like I wrote, the oil is gone.  THANK the Doggie Heavens!!!


----------



## septembersiren

I always keep a baggie in my handbag in case there is a wicky morsel. I had learned that hard lesson long time ago when my cousin ruined a prada bag bringing home goodies


----------



## indiaink

septembersiren said:


> I always keep a baggie in my handbag in case there is a wicky morsel. I had learned that hard lesson long time ago when my cousin ruined a prada bag bringing home goodies



That's a good idea - next time we go to a buffet, I'll bring a ziplock bag. :greengrin:


----------



## septembersiren

&#128077;


----------



## cooper1

indiaink said:


> Diane, this is an interesting comment - I'm coming up on my year anniversary for doing volunteer work with Zoey at the nursing center. I have learned that it doesn't matter what we do to try and turn back the hands of time, they will slap you upside the head. One can either grow old gracefully or... grow old.  It's gonna happen, period.
> 
> There is one elderly lady, out of three floors of ladies, who carefully applies her "face" every day. Lipstick, makeup, eye shadow, mascara. Brightly colored clothes. Jewlry. She's ready to go out. Every. Single. Day. You (whoever is reading, not specifically you, Diane) may draw your own conclusions or thoughts, but I think it's sad, but for her? Since she has no real memory, every day is a brand-new day. She's happy. Who cares what others think. I don't like to go into her room because I can't seem to make her understand that Zoey doesn't need to eat a whole bag of popcorn.
> 
> I'm thinking any money spent on* trying to elude Age *is better spent on good food, good exercise (while we can!), and material goods that lift our spirits (within reason).
> 
> I do realize my thoughts are coming from an older point of view; youth will still insist that age can be kept at bay.


Hmmm I think that this is an interesting topic. I work with an all-female plastic surgery practice that specializes in breast cancer reconstruction. Our practice is all about lifting the female spirit, whatever that entails for that patient. Whether she wants to reconstruct her breasts, or is happy with her single/double mastectomy. Whether she desires botox or facial fillers to make herself feel more beautiful, or even a tummy tuck. I never thought it was about trying to be 'younger', but rather about that person doing what she felt made her feel happy. Putting on a full face of makeup every day for no one to see or everyone to see; maybe its just for her and no one else. It's something she does for HER that makes her happy.
Obviously there's no turning back time, but as women we need to lift eachother up and support eachother. Sometimes it's not 'material goods' that does that; it's the comradery & support of others that makes all the difference....

Sent from my SM-G900V using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## diane278

cooper1 said:


> Hmmm I think that this is an interesting topic. I work with an all-female plastic surgery practice that specializes in breast cancer reconstruction. Our practice is all about lifting the female spirit, whatever that entails for that patient. Whether she wants to reconstruct her breasts, or is happy with her single/double mastectomy. Whether she desires botox or facial fillers to make herself feel more beautiful, or even a tummy tuck. I never thought it was about trying to be 'younger', but rather about that person doing what she felt made her feel happy. Putting on a full face of makeup every day for no one to see or everyone to see; maybe its just for her and no one else. It's something she does for HER that makes her happy.
> Obviously there's no turning back time, but as women we need to lift eachother up and support eachother. Sometimes it's not 'material goods' that does that; it's the comradery & support of others that makes all the difference....
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using PurseForum mobile app


Your work must be terribly rewarding. 

I have a friend, (we've been close since we were 16...50 years!) who went through a double mastectomy for breast cancer last year. I stayed with her several times through that experience to help her out. I was thrilled at how supportive the Cancer Society and her medical team were to any of her needs. She decided against reconstruction. I did't care what she decided, I just wanted her to live. She did say that several other friends encouraged her to get reconstruction. Interestingly, losing her hair was tougher for her than losing her breasts. This was her second bout and her hair has not grown back. She has collected a set of wigs that look great on her. She has taught me so much about grace, acceptance and priorities. I'm glad that she wants to look her best....because it makes her feel healthy.


----------



## cooper1

diane278 said:


> Your work must be terribly rewarding.
> 
> I have a friend, (we've been close since we were 16...50 years!) who went through a double mastectomy for breast cancer last year. I stayed with her several times through that experience to help her out. I was thrilled at how supportive the Cancer Society and her medical team were to any of her needs. She decided against reconstruction. I did't care what she decided, I just wanted her to live. She did say that several other friends encouraged her to get reconstruction. Interestingly, losing her hair was tougher for her than losing her breasts. This was her second bout and her hair has not grown back. She has collected a set of wigs that look great on her. She has taught me so much about grace, acceptance and priorities. I'm glad that she wants to look her best....because it makes her feel healthy.


Exactly!! We are happy to oblige each woman with whatever path they decide is best for them regarding their reconstruction journey (or not). It is both rewarding and very humbling work. I have learned so much about myself, life, people, grace, acceptance and judgement (or shall i say, lack of~ so many ppl feel the need to share their unsolicited opinions). We all need to accept whatever anyone decides is right for them. Because honestly, it is none of our business how anyone chooses to live their life. It shouldn't effect how we live ours, right.


Sent from my SM-G900V using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## jmcadon

cooper1 said:


> Exactly!! We are happy to oblige each woman with whatever path they decide is best for them regarding their reconstruction journey (or not). It is both rewarding and very humbling work. I have learned so much about myself, life, people, grace, acceptance and judgement (or shall i say, lack of~ so many ppl feel the need to share their unsolicited opinions). We all need to accept whatever anyone decides is right for them. Because honestly, it is none of our business how anyone chooses to live their life. It shouldn't effect how we live ours, right.
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using PurseForum mobile app



This is so true!


----------



## KY bag lady

I just got back from my birthday celebration in Palm Desert with my daughters. We found some good restaurants and had delicious meals. My father owned restaurants for over 50 yrs so food is important to us. It doesn't have to be fancy but it has to be good. 

I was disappointed in the BV store. I asked to see a Cervo bag and the SA didn't know what that was. I described it and she still didn't know - they are still selling on their website. I bought a Byzantine lanyard for my house key and that was all. I should have gone to Cabazon instead but I wasn't planning to buy anything big.

It was hot there, in the 90s, and I came home to San Diego and rainy days. We watched the NCAA finals and were so glad to see Villanova win. We are big basketball fans being from Kentucky. Now I get to watch my favorite golf tournament - the Masters. It doesn't get any better than that.


----------



## Mousse

cooper1 said:


> I never thought it was about trying to be 'younger', but rather about that person doing what she felt made her feel happy. Putting on a full face of makeup every day for no one to see or everyone to see; maybe its just for her and no one else. It's something she does for HER that makes her happy.
> Obviously there's no turning back time, but as women we need to lift eachother up and support eachother. Sometimes it's not 'material goods' that does that; it's the comradery & support of others that makes all the difference....
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using PurseForum mobile app




I so agree with your perspective.


----------



## indiaink

Our society is geared toward youth and older women often feel mighty pressured to keep up with that.  Different cultures, different areas of the US, it all plays into it.

If you are talking about a non-profit plastic surgery facility that does breast reconstruction, I can well imagine it would be rewarding.  Otherwise, you're making a lot of money.  And women who go to these places have made that choice - and a lot of the time their particular culture gives them no choice.

I know some women who do not leave the house without makeup on. I know some women who got that breast work done, because that is who they are. I know others who chose not to.  All their choice, and of course, I support that.

I had a friend once, years ago, who could not wait to get a breast reduction - she was so big her health was being impacted.  She didn't care what the guys thought - she cared about the indentations from the bra straps in her shoulders and the pain she felt every day.

As has been said, it's not anybody else's business what they do (unless they are being harmed in some way).  But women do need to know that they don't have to do what society dictates.  We can make that choice, too.

The lady in the home I visit who puts on that make up every day - SHE cares, and that's what's important.  I stand by my feeling that it's sad.  Yet another societal dictate from years ago.

I refuse to have a society, culture, or belief system tell me what I should do, and I'll support your right to do what you like as long as you aren't harming anybody. America, ain't it great?


----------



## diane278

I was lucky enough to be invited to spend a few days in Carmel, Ca at the condo some friends just purchased. She's a BV fan and we are planning to visit the store, hopefully tomorrow. Fingers crossed I find something new.


----------



## Jbr12

The old lady who always wears make up reminds me of my grandmother, until her dying day, she was incredibly proud that she weighed the same as she did on her wedding day and it seemed to keep her going, knowing in herself that she was keeping her standards and self-respect for who she was.  

One of my best friends is in her 60's, she's a blogger (alternativeageing), social media fiend, nutritionist and wow... such an inspiration. She does everything in moderation, refuses to be pigeon holed and has more energy and lust for life than many 20 somethings. She's a true inspiration that shows getting old doesn't mean we have to fade away.


----------



## Mousse

diane278 said:


> I was lucky enough to be invited to spend a few days in Carmel, Ca at the condo some friends just purchased. She's a BV fan and we are planning to visit the store, hopefully tomorrow. Fingers crossed I find something new.




Have fun in Carmel. Is it raining there? It started to come down in LA near the beach around noon.


----------



## Mousse

I had a fantastic biz week starting in the Palm Springs area and ending today in Santa Monica. I stopped by the Cabazon outlet but nothing called out to me. They have many smaller bags in Canard, Byzantine, and Atlantic. Nothing exciting on the jewelry front. Cabazon has an ample inventory of Mona Lisa knot bracelets. Off to West TX and then Dallas next week. Maybe some new cowgirl boots will be in my future.


----------



## missbellamama

"Canard"  with envy !


----------



## diane278

It's nice today.  It may rain tomorrow. I think there's a 30% chance.  Even a monsoon wouldn't keep me out of BV.


----------



## Mousse

I stopped by one of my old LA stomping grounds for lunch today - The Ragin Cajun. The Cajun was originally in Hermosa Beach on Pier Avenue. The owner, Steve, hails from Lafayette, LA. He flew in the best seafood from the gulf coast. We loved the place for it's great food, the company, and because it was a short walk from our house. We were once a week regulars until we made the move to Silicon Valley. Fast forward - Steve lost his lease and then struggled to find a new home. We thought he found his place when he and the crew were on the debut series of the Great Food Truck Race. Sadly, Steve and crew didn't make it. Eventually he found an investor partner and reopened on PCH in South Redondo Beach. The ambiance is missing from the original down home Bayou country style but the food is still wonderful. I savored a half oyster Po Boy with a cup of Cajun Seafood Bisque laced with blue crab and gulf shrimp. Needless to say, I am now walking it off at terminal 1 LAX. Here's the evidence. DH is jealous. I promised him I will whip up some gumbo real soon. Well, when I get back from TX.


----------



## indiaink

Jbr12 said:


> The old lady who always wears make up reminds me of my grandmother, until her dying day, she was incredibly proud that she weighed the same as she did on her wedding day and it seemed to keep her going, knowing in herself that she was keeping her standards and self-respect for who she was.
> 
> One of my best friends is in her 60's, she's a blogger (alternativeageing), social media fiend, nutritionist and wow... such an inspiration. She does everything in moderation, refuses to be pigeon holed and has more energy and lust for life than many 20 somethings. She's a true inspiration that shows getting old doesn't mean we have to fade away.



I love people like your best friend - spunky, witty, full of life, happy to be here.  Engaging.  Lucky you!


----------



## grietje

Speaking of having work done, Lesley and Harry both had doggie dentals today.  I am flanked by two very groggy dogs wrapped in blankets. Poor things.  We'll keep it nice and quiet tonight.

Life is quite hectic for me right now.  Family from abroad just left, work is busy, and we are five weeks from finishing the renovations in our new home and will move into it in six weeks.  That means our current house goes on the market in two weeks!  My parents are moving and renovating too, so I end up helping them too. This is first world hecticness but it is a lot!


----------



## Mousse

grietje said:


> Speaking of having work done, Lesley and Harry both had doggie dentals today.  I am flanked by two very groggy dogs wrapped in blankets. Poor things.  We'll keep it nice and quiet tonight.
> 
> Life is quite hectic for me right now.  Family from abroad just left, work is busy, and we are five weeks from finishing the renovations in our new home and will move into it in six weeks.  That means our current house goes on the market in two weeks!  My parents are moving and renovating too, so I end up helping them too. This is first world hecticness but it is a lot!




Please give your adorable dogs a wuzzle and ear scratch from Auntie Mousse.


----------



## diane278

grietje said:


> Yuck. I hate to read your frustration. I'm sorry you're hurt by what's written. You have a wonderful perspective and I appreciate you writing.  The discussion started out positive and started going south despite several attempts by you and Diane and a few others  trying to reframe it.


FYI. By law, every woman breast cancer survivor is guaranteed to have her insurance cover reconstructive surgery. I think this is important  information and I Would hope that all survivors would know this option is available to them.


----------



## cooper1

diane278 said:


> FYI. By law, every woman breast cancer survivor is guaranteed to have her insurance cover reconstructive surgery. I think this is important  information and I Would hope that all survivors would know this option is available to them.


Absolutely.


----------



## cooper1

grietje said:


> Yuck. I hate to read your frustration. I'm sorry you're hurt by what's written. You have a wonderful perspective and I appreciate you writing.  The discussion started out positive and started going south despite several attempts by you and Diane and a few others  trying to reframe it.


Thank you very much, i appreciate your kind words, but no worries: I am not hurt. I have a very strong stance in my work and my beliefs and I just think it is a shame that any woman (or ANYONE, period) would somehow try to knock such work down.
But to me, this is typical of some ppl: trying to find the negative in everything possible. It's just not how I choose to live my life.


----------



## cooper1

grietje said:


> Yuck. I hate to read your frustration. I'm sorry you're hurt by what's written. You have a wonderful perspective and I appreciate you writing.  The discussion started out positive and started going south despite several attempts by you and Diane and a few others  trying to reframe it.


----------



## cooper1

diane278 said:


> FYI. By law, every woman breast cancer survivor is guaranteed to have her insurance cover reconstructive surgery. I think this is important  information and I Would hope that all survivors would know this option is available to them.



It is very true: insurance DOES pay for breast reconstruction(approx $600-$800 for a breast reconstruction case than takes 6-10 hours depending on the case), if the patient chooses to go that route. There have been countless times where the patient did not have insurance, but our surgeons have done the work anyway, because that was the right thing to do. I have never seen anyone anywhere with more passion for their work than the two surgeons I work with. I feel so lucky, and blessed, but most of all humbled by working with such amazing doctors and with these patients every day, (some of these patients twice weekly for the good part of a year) until this is finally over for them and they are so thrilled with their final results.

Go ahead, J, roll your eyes, laugh, be snarky, I do remember well that you DO know everything; far more than anyone else. Spend a day at work with me and maybe you would change your narrow perspective. 
It doesnt matter though; some ppl just look to make everything as negative as possible, maybe bc there is something missing in their own lives.....


----------



## indiaink

diane278 said:


> FYI. By law, every woman breast cancer survivor is guaranteed to have her insurance cover reconstructive surgery. I think this is important  information and I Would hope that all survivors would know this option is available to them.



This is wonderful news, Diane, I did not know what. I've one friend who has had breast cancer, but she chose not to do the reconstructive surgery and the financial/insurance part of it never came up in our conversations.
___

"boob job", LOL. Haven't seen that written in years.


----------



## cooper1

"Boob job", is pretty standard terminology even in today's day and age (as well as 'augmentation', 'reduction', 'lift', 'implants', etc). I'm surprised you don't know that, given you know soooo much about the industry....


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

diane278 said:


> FYI. By law, every woman breast cancer survivor is guaranteed to have her insurance cover reconstructive surgery. I think this is important  information and I Would hope that all survivors would know this option is available to them.




Thanks. That's good to know.


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

diane278 said:


> That's very generous of you and Nickel. I'll bet the kids are mesmerized by his stylishness.




Nickel enjoys spending time with the reading buddies.  This is a gift from one of his friends at the library.


----------



## Mousse

BV_LC_poodle said:


> Nickel enjoys spending time with the reading buddies.  This is a gift from one of his friends at the library.
> 
> View attachment 3323732




Wow! Thanks for sharing the drawing of Nickel.


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

Mousse said:


> Wow! Thanks for sharing the drawing of Nickel.




The kid was so shy and just left it near Nickel's backpack.  Now his English has improved a lot and is more willing to talk to people in English. Last time we were there he told me he's creating a pop-up story book about Nickel the poodle [emoji7] 

One kid asked if she could get Nickel if I died [emoji23]


----------



## grietje

BV_LC_poodle said:


> The kid was so shy and just left it near Nickel's backpack.  Now his English has improved a lot and is more willing to talk to people in English. Last time we were there he told me he's creating a pop-up story book about Nickel the poodle [emoji7]
> 
> One kid asked if she could get Nickel if I died [emoji23]


 
How lovely!  I've often thought it'd be kind of cool to have Lesley come to a class when the students are reading "Where the Red Fern Grows."  I think Lesley could channel a 'L'il Ann' quite well.


----------



## grietje

I'm such a cliché.  Older woman, hormonal and chocolate.  A large bag of M&Ms just about gone in less than two hours...


Oh and did I mention I have a craving to buy shoes--running shoes, cross trainers, flats and flip flops?  I should not operate heavy equipment.


----------



## Mousse

BV_LC_poodle said:


> The kid was so shy and just left it near Nickel's backpack.  Now his English has improved a lot and is more willing to talk to people in English. Last time we were there he told me he's creating a pop-up story book about Nickel the poodle [emoji7]
> 
> One kid asked if she could get Nickel if I died [emoji23]




How rewarding for you to experience the wonderful impact you and Nickel are having on these kids. 'Such a great cause.


----------



## indiaink

BV_LC_poodle said:


> Nickel enjoys spending time with the reading buddies.  This is a gift from one of his friends at the library.
> 
> View attachment 3323732



So very cool, what you and Nickel are doing with the kids.

Anyone have any ideas how I can get Zoey more used to children?  Right now, even at 3 1/2, she still looks at most of them as little aliens, and it's not unusual for her hackles to go up.  Because she is such a nice small size, I'd dearly love to do this 'reading' work or go to the pediatric wing at local hospitals with her.


----------



## grietje

indiaink said:


> So very cool, what you and Nickel are doing with the kids.
> 
> Anyone have any ideas how I can get Zoey more used to children?  Right now, even at 3 1/2, she still looks at most of them as little aliens, and it's not unusual for her hackles to go up.  Because she is such a nice small size, I'd dearly love to do this 'reading' work or go to the pediatric wing at local hospitals with her.


 
If Z doesn't like kids, she's probably not going to.  I think you have to honor what her limitations are.  I did therapy work with my first dog Emmy Lou.  She was terrific with stroke victims but cowered with dementia patients.  Rather than push her, the therapy group and I agreed it was better to set Emmy up for success.  I suggest you do the same with Zoey and let her excel where she is most comfortable.


----------



## Mousse

I hope everyone is winding down now on Friday afternoon. I'm grateful to see the tone of civility and decorum in recent posts.


----------



## indiaink

grietje said:


> If Z doesn't like kids, she's probably not going to.  I think you have to honor what her limitations are.  I did therapy work with my first dog Emmy Lou.  She was terrific with stroke victims but cowered with dementia patients.  Rather than push her, the therapy group and I agreed it was better to set Emmy up for success.  I suggest you do the same with Zoey and let her excel where she is most comfortable.



ETA:  It's not a thought, after all.  Zoey doesn't have limitations, really - she just didn't grow up with children.  So I'll work with a professional trainer and see how it goes.


----------



## indiaink

Mousse said:


> I hope everyone is winding down now on Friday afternoon. I'm grateful to see the tone of civility and decorum in recent posts.



Some of us are capable of decorum and civility, and I can tell you, it was touch and go for me, for a while, for the past 24 hours or so.

Finally, "go" is the word of the day, for me.

#byefelicia


----------



## septembersiren

It's Friday night
The Wizard of Oz is on.
Wicky is here
Every time a chicken clucks she picks her head up
I am going to have my favorite dinner
WAFFLES AND ICE CREAM
because you know
I'm not quite fat enough


----------



## Mousse

septembersiren said:


> It's Friday night
> The Wizard of Oz is on.
> Wicky is here
> Every time a chicken clucks she picks her head up
> I am going to have my favorite dinner
> WAFFLES AND ICE CREAM
> because you know
> I'm not quite fat enough




Oh waffles. One night this past week when I was in Rancho Mirage for biz I had a light dinner at a French restaurant called Si Bon. In addition to the classics they have a repertoire of appetizers, entrees and desserts that feature waffles. I had their 9-hole escargot served on a waffle with a small Brussels sprouts salad. A play on golf and because the waffles had 9-holes. It was a super garlic delight. I don't make waffles at home.


----------



## Mousse

grietje said:


> I'm such a cliché.  Older woman, hormonal and chocolate.  A large bag of M&Ms just about gone in less than two hours...
> 
> 
> Oh and did I mention I have a craving to buy shoes--running shoes, cross trainers, flats and flip flops?  I should not operate heavy equipment.




I love flats and flip flops. I am addicted to flip flops from Else Jacobsen. As for junk food, I'm not into candy but I can devour a bag of crunchy cheese curls in a snap.


----------



## Mousse

cooper1 said:


> x




Stay strong and take the upper road. I feel your pain. Life is too short for negativity. As you said in an earlier post, we are here to support one another. Hope to see you in ATL the next time DH are in town for homecoming at Georgia Tech. Just promise me we won't "dine" at The Varsity.


----------



## cooper1

Mousse said:


> Stay strong and take the upper road. I feel your pain. Life is too short for negativity. As you said in an earlier post, we are here to support one another. Hope to see you in ATL the next time DH are in town for homecoming at Georgia Tech. Just promise me we won't "dine" at The Varsity.


Haaaa~ omg noooooo! One year my husband said all he wanted for his birthday was to go to The Varsity (I had never been, and haven't been since despite living in Atl for nearly 30 years!) and for me to go play a round of golf with him. Needless to say, I was so awful that he never asked me to golf with him again! 
Yes, definitely hit me up next time you are in Atl! There's plenty of amazing places to eat aside from The Varsity!


Sent from my SM-G900V using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Mousse

cooper1 said:


> Haaaa~ omg noooooo! One year my husband said all he wanted for his birthday was to go to The Varsity (I had never been, and haven't been since despite living in Atl for nearly 30 years!) and for me to go play a round of golf with him. Needless to say, I was so awful that he never asked me to golf with him again!
> Yes, definitely hit me up next time you are in Atl! There's plenty of amazing places to eat aside from The Varsity!
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using PurseForum mobile app




LOL. We discovered the Five Points hood on our last visit. DH had never been there but leave it to his adventurous foodie wife to expand his horizons. He confessed to me that during his junior year he was working on a project and couldn't go home to NoLa. He had thanksgiving at The Varsity.


----------



## cooper1

Mousse said:


> LOL. We discovered the Five Points hood on our last visit. DH had never been there but leave it to his adventurous foodie wife to expand his horizons. He confessed to me that during his junior year he was working on a project and couldn't go home to NoLa. He had thanksgiving at The Varsity.


That's where we live! 1/2 mile south of  Little Five Points in a neighborhood called Edgewood. Oh there's plenty of killer restaurants here, but I'm spoiled bc my mister is like a gourmet cook so we eat in alot.

Sent from my SM-G900V using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Mousse

cooper1 said:


> That's where we live! 1/2 mile south of  Little Five Points in a neighborhood called Edgewood. Oh there's plenty of killer restaurants here, but I'm spoiled bc my mister is like a gourmet cook so we eat in alot.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using PurseForum mobile app




It's a deal. See you next time we are in town.


----------



## cooper1

Mousse said:


> It's a deal. See you next time we are in town.



Yes indeed!

Sent from my SM-G900V using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## jmcadon

septembersiren said:


> It's Friday night
> The Wizard of Oz is on.
> Wicky is here
> Every time a chicken clucks she picks her head up
> I am going to have my favorite dinner
> WAFFLES AND ICE CREAM
> because you know
> I'm not quite fat enough



Yum...waffles, ice cream and chocolate syrup!


----------



## CoastalCouture

Light rain here on the coast. It's a pretty quiet Friday night.


----------



## grietje

Rain in Sacramento too. DH and I went to the new house to check out the outdoor lighting.  It's so beautiful!  And then we got frozen yogurt.


----------



## Mousse

We had a good rain storm last night in Silicon Valley - just enough to encourage the weeds to grow.


----------



## missbellamama

Still waiting for some of the snow to melt on the grass &#128533; in Southern Ontario ...our snowest month so far (more than  November and December ) combined  .


----------



## jmcadon

grietje said:


> Rain in Sacramento too. DH and I went to the new house to check out the outdoor lighting.  It's so beautiful!  And then we got frozen yogurt.



Where is it in Sac?


----------



## septembersiren

It is snowing here is southern NJ 
big wet flakes
I got home bout 1/2 hour ago and my car is completely covered again 
I need to go out to run one errand but I think I am going to wait until tomorrow 
brrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr 


If April showers bring May flowers 
what does April snow bring?????


a dog that won't go out to her business LOL


----------



## grietje

jmcadon said:


> Where is it in Sac?



Our new house?  In the Wilhaggin area, near Watt and Fair Oaks.


----------



## grietje

jmcadon said:


> Where is it in Sac?





septembersiren said:


> It is snowing here is southern NJ
> big wet flakes
> I got home bout 1/2 hour ago and my car is completely covered again
> I need to go out to run one errand but I think I am going to wait until tomorrow
> brrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr
> 
> 
> If April showers bring May flowers
> what does April snow bring?????
> 
> 
> a dog that won't go out to her business LOL



I bet you're getting sick of it!   I switched out to all my sandals this week because it was in the 80s and now it's rainy!


----------



## BookerMoose

Our new beagle arrival will be here two hours from now!  We are getting very excited (but also nervous to meet her for the first time).  Pictures and updates to come!


----------



## LLANeedle

Exciting news BookerMoose......hope all goes smoothly


----------



## diane278

It's all fun & games until someone ends up in a cone. My _"nephew"_ got 'fixed' yesterday.


----------



## Mousse

diane278 said:


> It's all fun & games until someone ends up in a cone. My _"nephew"_ got 'fixed' yesterday.




***** doesn't look very happy wearing the dreaded doggie cone.


----------



## septembersiren

Poor baby


----------



## Mousse

septembersiren said:


> Poor baby




Diane texted me a video of ***** with cone whining, whimpering and barking. DH and I laughed so hard.


----------



## septembersiren

Can't wait to see pics of the new addition to Bookermooses furry famiky


----------



## jmcadon

grietje said:


> Our new house?  In the Wilhaggin area, near Watt and Fair Oaks.



That is a beautiful area!


----------



## diane278

Mousse said:


> Diane texted me a video of ***** with cone whining, whimpering and barking. DH and I laughed so hard.


I tried to post the video but couldn't figure out how to do it. My sisters dog thinks he's a lapdog. He's also a very sloppy kisser. But he wants his cone of shame removed. Sorry I can't provide some laughter.....


----------



## grietje

Today is yard clean up day.  De-cobwebbbing, cleaning outdoor furniture, and pruning.  Slowly getting ready to put our beloved house on the market.  DH and I assessed the garage too.  We figure that's about 4 hours worth of work to toss, tidy and figure out what goes to our new home.  Saving that for another weekend!

What's everyone else up today?


----------



## missbellamama

grietje said:


> Today is yard clean up day.  De-cobwebbbing, cleaning outdoor furniture, and pruning.  Slowly getting ready to put our beloved house on the market.  DH and I assessed the garage too.  We figure that's about 4 hours worth of work to toss, tidy and figure out what goes to our new home.  Saving that for another weekend!
> 
> What's everyone else up today?


Loading up on groceries - picked up a great cookbook on Make ahead meals - by  Chef Michael Smith.


----------



## septembersiren

Today was a lazy day. Ran a couple errands then lazed around all day. Now watching Outlander again for lack of anything else to watch right now.


----------



## BookerMoose

Here she is - Nutmeg! She is beautiful and has lots and lots (and lots) of energy.  The others seem to be a bit in shock - although she is playing a fair amount with Shortcake (policed by Hubble, who has taken on the grumpy old man role for some reason).  We are smitten.


----------



## septembersiren

&#128512; sooooo cute
Love those ears
Goodluck


----------



## Mousse

BookerMoose said:


> Here she is - Nutmeg! She is beautiful and has lots and lots (and lots) of energy.  The others seem to be a bit in shock - although she is playing a fair amount with Shortcake (policed by Hubble, who has taken on the grumpy old man role for some reason).  We are smitten.




She is adorable. Arooooo.


----------



## diane278

BookerMoose said:


> Here she is - Nutmeg! She is beautiful and has lots and lots (and lots) of energy.  The others seem to be a bit in shock - although she is playing a fair amount with Shortcake (policed by Hubble, who has taken on the grumpy old man role for some reason).  We are smitten.


She's very cute!


----------



## CoastalCouture

An action shot! Nutmeg is having an adventure.


----------



## grietje

BookerMoose said:


> Here she is - Nutmeg! She is beautiful and has lots and lots (and lots) of energy.  The others seem to be a bit in shock - although she is playing a fair amount with Shortcake (policed by Hubble, who has taken on the grumpy old man role for some reason).  We are smitten.



Welcome Nutmeg!  It'll be an exciting/overwhelming/what-is-happening week as she starts to settle in.  Congratulations!  And thank you for saving her!


----------



## BV_fan

BookerMoose said:


> Here she is - Nutmeg! She is beautiful and has lots and lots (and lots) of energy.  The others seem to be a bit in shock - although she is playing a fair amount with Shortcake (policed by Hubble, who has taken on the grumpy old man role for some reason).  We are smitten.



Congratulations! She is adorable!


----------



## missbellamama

BookerMoose said:


> Here she is - Nutmeg! She is beautiful and has lots and lots (and lots) of energy.  The others seem to be a bit in shock - although she is playing a fair amount with Shortcake (policed by Hubble, who has taken on the grumpy old man role for some reason).  We are smitten.



sugar and spice and everything nice...


----------



## grietje

Happy Monday everyone!  Here's to a good week for all!


----------



## LLANeedle

She's too cute!  Her name suits her.


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

BookerMoose said:


> Here she is - Nutmeg! She is beautiful and has lots and lots (and lots) of energy.  The others seem to be a bit in shock - although she is playing a fair amount with Shortcake (policed by Hubble, who has taken on the grumpy old man role for some reason).  We are smitten.




She's so cute! 

Congratulations on your new family member!


----------



## jburgh

cooper1 said:


> but I'm spoiled bc my mister is like a gourmet cook so we eat in alot.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using PurseForum mobile app



cooper1, any chance he'd have a week long school for our cooking challenged husbands?  Mine needs to get out of the doctored up Ramen rut.


----------



## jburgh

Nutmeg is cute as a button!  We down here at Corgi castle are so happy for you.  More pictures, please.


----------



## cooper1

cooper1 said:


>





jburgh said:


> cooper1, any chance he'd have a week long school for our cooking challenged husbands?  Mine needs to get out of the doctored up Ramen rut.



Im sure Jeff would actually love that. Throw in some golf and craft beer and it would be a sure thing!

He is making a shrimp lobster chowder as we speak!


----------



## cooper1

BookerMoose said:


> Here she is - Nutmeg! She is beautiful and has lots and lots (and lots) of energy.  The others seem to be a bit in shock - although she is playing a fair amount with Shortcake (policed by Hubble, who has taken on the grumpy old man role for some reason).  We are smitten.




OMG She is soooo cute!!
I bet she still has that velvety puppy fur! And puppy kisses....!


I saw the Cirque Du Soleil KURIOS yesterday. If any of you get a chance to see it, I think it is the best one Ive ever seen and I think Ive seen 12 different CdS shows to date. It was amazing and I want to see it again!


----------



## jburgh

cooper1 said:


> Im sure Jeff would actually love that. Throw in some golf and craft beer and it would be a sure thing!
> 
> He is making a shrimp lobster chowder as we speak!



OK - now you've gone too far....recipe, please


----------



## Mousse

jburgh said:


> OK - now you've gone too far....recipe, please




Me too, need that recipe!


----------



## diane278

cooper1 said:


> Im sure Jeff would actually love that. Throw in some golf and craft beer and it would be a sure thing!
> 
> He is making a shrimp lobster chowder as we speak!


I'm not even a "real" cook but I want that recipe too!


----------



## cooper1

diane278 said:


> I'm not even a "real" cook but I want that recipe too!


Ok I will have him email it to me and I'll cut/paste here. Warning: it is NOT low cal! Lol!

Sent from my SM-G900V using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## diane278

cooper1 said:


> Ok I will have him email it to me and I'll cut/paste here. Warning: it is NOT low cal! Lol!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using PurseForum mobile app


No problem regarding calories.....I'm a hedonist!


----------



## diane278

BookerMoose said:


> Here she is - Nutmeg! She is beautiful and has lots and lots (and lots) of energy.  The others seem to be a bit in shock - although she is playing a fair amount with Shortcake (policed by Hubble, who has taken on the grumpy old man role for some reason).  We are smitten.


I have to ask...is that a _dog height_ mounted shower head behind Nutmeg? It looks like a very elegant shower behind a glass wall. And I spy a dog bowl in there also. Or am I way off?


----------



## BookerMoose

diane278 said:


> I have to ask...is that a _dog height_ mounted shower head behind Nutmeg? It looks like a very elegant shower behind a glass wall. And I spy a dog bowl in there also. Or am I way off?



Not way off at all!  That is indeed a shower wand at hand height and therefore very useful for hound bathing at the moment (and the shower is also a great place to leave the dog bowl to avoid having to dry off the floor around it 3000 times a day!).  We are currently in the process of further renovations, however, which will have an actual "dog shower" - including not only a handy shower wand but also a bench in the shower - so that we don't have to bend over to launder them!


----------



## BookerMoose

Thanks everyone - we are really enjoying getting to know Nutmeg!  She is a ball of energy so it is proving difficult getting a good picture of her, but here is one that the rescue managed to get when they first took her in.  So far everyone else seems to be tolerating her pretty well - even Hubble was actually playing a bit with her last night rather than just being grumpy whenever in her general vicinity.  We are crossing our fingers that this isn't just a honeymoon period and that she really will integrate into our pack without any hurt or angry feelings... time will tell.


----------



## grietje

BookerMoose said:


> Thanks everyone - we are really enjoying getting to know Nutmeg!  She is a ball of energy so it is proving difficult getting a good picture of her, but here is one that the rescue managed to get when they first took her in.  So far everyone else seems to be tolerating her pretty well - even Hubble was actually playing a bit with her last night rather than just being grumpy whenever in her general vicinity.  We are crossing our fingers that this isn't just a honeymoon period and that she really will integrate into our pack without any hurt or angry feelings... time will tell.


 
 She's got some pretty amazing eyes and her coat and saddle look quite nice!

 It's always nerve wracking bringing a new member into the pack.  I've gone through it four times and supposedly I know what to expect but it's still hard.  The house seems to be topsy turvy!

In my experience it's been this (from the resident hound's perspective):

Day 1: "Oh, a new one ... this is interesting."
Day 2: "It's stayyyying?!"
Days 3-6: "I hate IT.  I will terrorize IT."
Days 7-10: "IT does not exist."
Days 10-20: "What on earth is IT doing?" _ Also known as 'détente.'_
After that: "Wanna hang out, play or cuddle?"

It's a long three weeks!

Coonhound Rescue has this neat thing: 3 days to initially settle down, 3 weeks to really settle down, and 3 months to call this home.  I firmly believe in that.

It's an adventure and one with ups and downs.  But just you wait, you'll have an integrated pack before the spring sales in late May!


----------



## septembersiren

Oh she will settle in with the others. Before you know it you won't be able to remember when she wasn't there.
I am sure the others are thinking just what my older son thought when we introduced him to his baby brother
" he's cute but not as cute as me"


----------



## diane278

BookerMoose said:


> Not way off at all!  That is indeed a shower wand at hand height and therefore very useful for hound bathing at the moment (and the shower is also a great place to leave the dog bowl to avoid having to dry off the floor around it 3000 times a day!).  We are currently in the process of further renovations, however, which will have an actual "dog shower" - including not only a handy shower wand but also a bench in the shower - so that we don't have to bend over to launder them!


I think it's genius. My SIL did something similar at her house and, at first, I thought she was nuts. But it turned out to work well for them.....although they don't have the wood slat floor which must be great for drainage. Hey, they're members of the family and they need to bathe too......


----------



## BookerMoose

diane278 said:


> I think it's genius. My SIL did something similar at her house and, at first, I thought she was nuts. But it turned out to work well for them.....although they don't have the wood slat floor which must be great for drainage. *Hey, they're members of the family and they need to bathe too*......



Thanks Diane - many people do think we are nuts (both for our renovations and for having up to five dogs - although we knew the five was temporary!)  And I wish bathing (and drinking water) were the only things Nutmeg has decided are acceptable to do on the wood slats...  although it is sure easy to rinse off and better than on the bed, I say!!


----------



## BookerMoose

grietje said:


> In my experience it's been this (from the resident hound's perspective):
> 
> Day 1: "Oh, a new one ... this is interesting."
> Day 2: "It's stayyyying?!"
> Days 3-6: "I hate IT.  I will terrorize IT."
> Days 7-10: "IT does not exist."
> Days 10-20: "What on earth is IT doing?" _ Also known as 'détente.'_
> After that: "Wanna hang out, play or cuddle?"



Thanks *grietje* - I love this!  We are definitely in the midst of Days 3-6 with Shortcake, although Nutmeg is giving as good as she gets in the terrorize department.  Buzz basically went straight to detente and seems to have just accepted her (although this isn't his first rodeo as he has had to deal with the arrival of both Hubble and Shortcake over the past two years).  Hubble seems to have gone straight to somewhere between hating her and ignoring her (and shooting daggers at us with his eyes all the while), although I thought he might be softening up a little bit this morning. Fun and games!


----------



## diane278

BookerMoose said:


> Thanks Diane - many people do think we are nuts (both for our renovations and for having up to five dogs - although we knew the five was temporary!)  And I wish bathing (and drinking water) were the only things Nutmeg has decided are acceptable to do on the wood slats...  although it is sure easy to rinse off and better than on the bed, I say!!


I think that whatever makes life easier is something to be considered. Once I saw how easy it was for my SIL to bathe Gus, I was all in on the idea. So Nutmeg's christening her new home, huh?  Let the games begin :doggie:


----------



## grietje

BookerMoose said:


> Thanks *grietje* - I love this!  We are definitely in the midst of Days 3-6 with Shortcake, although Nutmeg is giving as good as she gets in the terrorize department.  Buzz basically went straight to detente and seems to have just accepted her (although this isn't his first rodeo as he has had to deal with the arrival of both Hubble and Shortcake over the past two years).  Hubble seems to have gone straight to somewhere between hating her and ignoring her (and shooting daggers at us with his eyes all the while), although I thought he might be softening up a little bit this morning. Fun and games!


 
During days 3-6 the new dog does its fair share of hating too!  Harry was like that and we were scared that he was aggressive.  Again, we forgot that he was totally overwhelmed and looking for _anything_ to call his own or connect with.  And believe me, Lesley got in the way of that.  Oh man, it was a rough first week!


Hard to believe now. Those two are inseparable now.


----------



## cooper1

Mousse said:


> Me too, need that recipe!


Well this is embarrassing. I asked the mister for the recipe and he said "all I have is a photo of the ingredients bc I know the directions by heart" (the actual recipe is trapped deep in our storage unit while our house is being built).
So here is this pic he sent ne, except he uses real butter (instead of margarine) and gluten-free flour. Also, the lobster base is made by "Better than Boullion" & we have to order it online bc we can never find it in the grocery stores. It's $4.49 free shipping on jet.com.
He is trying to track down the cooking directions for you ladies!! I'm sorry!!!!







Sent from my SM-G900V using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## diane278

cooper1 said:


> Well this is embarrassing. I asked the mister for the recipe and he said "all I have is a photo of the ingredients bc I know the directions by heart" (the actual recipe is trapped deep in our storage unit while our house is being built).
> So here is this pic he sent ne, except he uses real butter (instead of margarine) and gluten-free flour. Also, the lobster base is made by "Better than Boullion" & we have to order it online bc we can never find it in the grocery stores. It's $4.49 free shipping on jet.com.
> He is trying to track down the cooking directions for you ladies!! I'm sorry!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using PurseForum mobile app


That looks like it's going to be yummy!


----------



## cooper1

diane278 said:


> That looks like it's going to be yummy!


He is trying to get the full recipe!!!

Sent from my SM-G900V using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## diane278

cooper1 said:


> He is trying to get the full recipe!!!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using PurseForum mobile app


Maybe we should all just come over for dinner and a cooking lesson!


----------



## cooper1

diane278 said:


> Maybe we should all just come over for dinner and a cooking lesson!


Bring it on!! We are in a 900 sq foot apt waiting for our house to be built, but HEY: tiny spaces make for the best parties!

Sent from my SM-G900V using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## septembersiren

I'm in for coming for dinner. But only if Nickel will be there. Lol
Hate to say it I like dogs more than people. 
One of these days I will be going to Atlanta. My only cousin lives in Cummings and I would first have to go see Joycie at Atlanta BV. She is such a sweetheart. We worked together at AC BV. I do miss her. So one of these days Cooper you might be hearing from me.


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

septembersiren said:


> I'm in for coming for dinner. But only if Nickel will be there. Lol
> Hate to say it I like dogs more than people.
> One of these days I will be going to Atlanta. My only cousin lives in Cummings and I would first have to go see Joycie at Atlanta BV. She is such a sweetheart. We worked together at AC BV. I do miss her. So one of these days Cooper you might be hearing from me.




Nickel: Did I hear my name and the word 'dinner'? Woof woof!


----------



## indiaink

BV_LC_poodle said:


> Nickel: Did I hear my name and the word 'dinner'? Woof woof!


  Nickel, you've done a great job making mommy feel all better!  Good dog, good good dog!


----------



## Mousse

cooper1 said:


> Well this is embarrassing. I asked the mister for the recipe and he said "all I have is a photo of the ingredients bc I know the directions by heart" (the actual recipe is trapped deep in our storage unit while our house is being built).
> So here is this pic he sent ne, except he uses real butter (instead of margarine) and gluten-free flour. Also, the lobster base is made by "Better than Boullion" & we have to order it online bc we can never find it in the grocery stores. It's $4.49 free shipping on jet.com.
> He is trying to track down the cooking directions for you ladies!! I'm sorry!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using PurseForum mobile app




Wow! This sounds just amazing! Bet it's great with Hatch Chiles. I have some stashed away in my freezer.


----------



## Mousse

septembersiren said:


> I'm in for coming for dinner. But only if Nickel will be there. Lol
> Hate to say it I like dogs more than people.
> One of these days I will be going to Atlanta. My only cousin lives in Cummings and I would first have to go see Joycie at Atlanta BV. She is such a sweetheart. We worked together at AC BV. I do miss her. So one of these days Cooper you might be hearing from me.




I can so envision Nickel holding court table side at a Paris bistro. Seeing well behaved canines dining with their owners for me is a highlight of the real Paris experience.


----------



## jburgh

indiaink said:


> ETA:  It's not a thought, after all.  Zoey doesn't have limitations, really - she just didn't grow up with children.  So I'll work with a professional trainer and see how it goes.



Sometimes it works, sometimes it doesn't.  Try to make interacting with kids a happy thing for her.  Whatever she see's as a reward should happen when she interacts positively with kids.  Albert, one of our Corgis was sensitive to loud noises and things with wheels (strollers and bicycles).  We trained him to be neutral with strollers and bikes (he was food motivated), but he could not get around the fear of loud noises.


----------



## jburgh

cooper1 said:


> He is trying to get the full recipe!!!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using PurseForum mobile app



I think I can wing it without the recipe, thanks!  I wonder if langostinos would be ok.  We rarely see fresh eastern lobsters up here...same with prawns and shrimp. Sometimes being an experimenter can be good, or bad.  Oh boy it is 11:30 pm, and I'm hungry.


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

indiaink said:


> Nickel, you've done a great job making mommy feel all better!  Good dog, good good dog!




Nickel: I think I have been a good boy. I just hope mama can take me for a run soon. Now she can only take me for walks and frisbee. I really need to run. I think I'm getting fat.


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

Mousse said:


> I can so envision Nickel holding court table side at a Paris bistro. Seeing well behaved canines dining with their owners for me is a highlight of the real Paris experience.




Nickel: Auntie Mousse, Paris is my favorite place. I'm allowed to go in all the restaurants as long as I sit nicely by mama's feet. We went to a cheese fondue place. It's tail waggingly yummy! Mama took me to this pastries place every morning where she had coffee with papa and the bread that looks like horns.  The shop owner said I was a good boy and gave me some ham and homemade yogurt every morning.  We went to a place where mama and papa refused to share with me those yummy grape juice. They said it's not for kids. It's so unfair. That's the only place in Paris that i didn't like.  Otherwise, it's really nice and papa said we might go again next summer.


----------



## cooper1

jburgh said:


> I think I can wing it without the recipe, thanks!  I wonder if langostinos would be ok.  We rarely see fresh eastern lobsters up here...same with prawns and shrimp. Sometimes being an experimenter can be good, or bad.  Oh boy it is 11:30 pm, and I'm hungry.


Yes!!!! Try it!!!
He said the most important part is making the roux first, and also having the lobster base (not a can of lobster broth). Also puree the celery and onion,draining off all the fluid in a strainer.
Let me know how it turns out

Sent from my SM-G900V using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## indiaink

jburgh said:


> Sometimes it works, sometimes it doesn't.  Try to make interacting with kids a happy thing for her.  Whatever she see's as a reward should happen when she interacts positively with kids.  Albert, one of our Corgis was sensitive to loud noises and things with wheels (strollers and bicycles).  We trained him to be neutral with strollers and bikes (he was food motivated), but he could not get around the fear of loud noises.



That's an excellent idea; I'll start carrying high-value treats on our walks in the evening. Thank you, J!


----------



## indiaink

BV_LC_poodle said:


> Nickel: Auntie Mousse, Paris is my favorite place. I'm allowed to go in all the restaurants as long as I sit nicely by mama's feet. We went to a cheese fondue place. It's tail waggingly yummy! Mama took me to this pastries place every morning where she had coffee with papa and the bread that looks like horns.  The shop owner said I was a good boy and gave me some ham and homemade yogurt every morning.  We went to a place where mama and papa refused to share with me those yummy grape juice. They said it's not for kids. It's so unfair. That's the only place in Paris that i didn't like.  Otherwise, it's really nice and papa said we might go again next summer.
> View attachment 3328611
> View attachment 3328613
> View attachment 3328617



Oh my goodness, such a lovely boy!  Great photos!


----------



## Mousse

cooper1 said:


> Yes!!!! Try it!!!
> He said the most important part is making the roux first, and also having the lobster base (not a can of lobster broth). Also puree the celery and onion,draining off all the fluid in a strainer.
> Let me know how it turns out



I am going to try this yummy recipe tonight. I plan to use Argentinian Red Shrimp from my local Trader Joe's. They are back in season. I'm assuming "The Mister" makes a light roux. My DH is from NoLa. You never would have guessed that a girl born and bred in Boston is a master at making roux. I have a special long-handled wooden spoon I use just for the occasion.

Note to jburgh: if you use Langostinos, I would try to find them uncooked. I made an etouffe about a month ago and used Langostinos because I found a huge deal at my local CostCo. They were cooked and even though I reheated them gently, they took on a rubbery texture. They would have been better used in a salad.


----------



## cooper1

Mousse said:


> I am going to try this yummy recipe tonight. I plan to use Argentinian Red Shrimp from my local Trader Joe's. They are back in season. I'm assuming "The Mister" makes a light roux. My DH is from NoLa. You never would have guessed that a girl born and bred in Boston is a master at making roux. I have a special long-handled wooden spoon I use just for the occasion.
> 
> Note to jburgh: if you use Langostinos, I would try to find them uncooked. I made an etouffe about a month ago and used Langostinos because I found a huge deal at my local CostCo. They were cooked and even though I reheated them gently, they took on a rubbery texture. They would have been better used in a salad.


Jeff definitely puts the shrimp in the chowder uncooked.

Sent from my SM-G900V using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## septembersiren

Cooper1 
Do you have to put Nickel in some sort of quarantine when you get to France or back to the US? I am jealous of the Nickel. He is better traveled than I am. 
&#128152; the shot of him at the bakery window


----------



## septembersiren

This weekend in Ocean City NJ on the boardwalk they are having the dodah parade. 600 basset hounds are expected to attend. 
I went once. They have categories
Best dressed
Clown
Longest ears etc.
If you like Bassests it is a hoot.


----------



## septembersiren

The best part of waking up is not Folgers in your cup. It is a dog in your bed.

https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=10207134001572711&id=1362129908


----------



## indiaink

septembersiren said:


> The best part of waking up is not Folgers in your cup. It is a dog in your bed.
> 
> https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=10207134001572711&id=1362129908


Oh that is funny! Thanks for sharing, SS!  For those of you not on Facebook, here's a direct link to the video:

Dog in Bed


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

septembersiren said:


> Cooper1
> Do you have to put Nickel in some sort of quarantine when you get to France or back to the US? I am jealous of the Nickel. He is better traveled than I am.
> [emoji180] the shot of him at the bakery window




No quarantine needed for dogs that satisfy all the vaccination requirements traveling directly from the states to any of the EU countries besides the UK.  In order to enter other EU countries, a vet visit in the first EU country you land is necessary in order to obtain a EU pet passport that is valid for the lifetime. If the dog is only going to one EU country, the vet visit in Europe is not necessary.  Since we also visited the Netherlands and Belgium, Nickel got his own passport.

When we came back to the states, the immigration officer asked if we have got the pet passport. He's pretty excited and asked me to show him because he hasn't seen one before.


----------



## indiaink

BV_LC_poodle said:


> No quarantine needed for dogs that satisfy all the vaccination requirements traveling directly from the states to any of the EU countries besides the UK.  In order to enter other EU countries, a vet visit in the first EU country you land is necessary in order to obtain a EU pet passport that is valid for the lifetime. If the dog is only going to one EU country, the vet visit in Europe is not necessary.  Since we also visited the Netherlands and Belgium, Nickel got his own passport.
> 
> When we came back to the states, the immigration officer asked if we have got the pet passport. He's pretty excited and asked me to show him because he hasn't seen one before.
> 
> View attachment 3329084


That has got to be the absolute coolest thing I've learned today! Wow!


----------



## septembersiren

Kewl
Nickel has a passport
Nickel is also gorgeous
Does he have a pic on his passport.
Does he have to travel baggage or can he be with you


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

septembersiren said:


> Kewl
> Nickel has a passport
> Nickel is also gorgeous
> Does he have a pic on his passport.
> Does he have to travel baggage or can he be with you




Yes he has a picture on the passport. No paw print though [emoji16]

He travelled under the seat. Technically he is too tall but nobody actually executes the "animal has to be able to stand up and turn around" rule. Before the flight, I trained Nickel to commando crawl and he can stay in the carrier without any problem. I unzipped part of the opening in the middle of the flight so that he could stretch out his legs and he slept through the whole 10-hour flight. The passengers sitting right in front of us were surprised when they saw the dog carrier behind them as they were getting their stuff off the overhead compartment.


----------



## septembersiren

Is Nickel a designated therapy dog? If he was he probably wouldn't even need a carrier. Is he a standard poodle? He is very handsome


----------



## Mousse

BV_LC_poodle said:


> Yes he has a picture on the passport. No paw print though [emoji16]
> 
> He travelled under the seat. Technically he is too tall but nobody actually executes the "animal has to be able to stand up and turn around" rule. Before the flight, I trained Nickel to commando crawl and he can stay in the carrier without any problem. I unzipped part of the opening in the middle of the flight so that he could stretch out his legs and he slept through the whole 10-hour flight. The passengers sitting right in front of us were surprised when they saw the dog carrier behind them as they were getting their stuff off the overhead compartment.




Does Nickel fly first or biz class? We have some acquaintances who split their time between Silicon Valley and Luxembourg. Their standard poodle flies first class all the way. Daddy made some nice bucks as the former head of a tech start up. 'Wonder if their poodle collects his frequent flyer miles. [emoji251]


----------



## Mousse

septembersiren said:


> This weekend in Ocean City NJ on the boardwalk they are having the dodah parade. 600 basset hounds are expected to attend.
> I went once. They have categories
> Best dressed
> Clown
> Longest ears etc.
> If you like Bassests it is a hoot.




That sounds like a blast. I found the link:
http://www.oceancityvacation.com/details/1984-doo-dah-parade.html

The doo dah parade originated in Pasadena as a farce of the Rose Parade. We went once when we lived in LA. The tortilla toss/ fight was hilarious. I think the city may have banned the tortilla toss because of the mess it created on Colorado Blvd. Another fun pet parade is the Mystic Krewe of Barkus that runs during Mardi Gras in NoLa. The king and queen are rescue dogs. They are treated to a nice lunch at the quintessential Galatoire's in the quarter before the parade runs. I've only seen Barkus on YouTube because we avoid NoLa at Mardi Gras.


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

Mousse said:


> Does Nickel fly first or biz class? We have some acquaintances who split their time between Silicon Valley and Luxembourg. Their standard poodle flies first class all the way. Daddy made some nice bucks as the former head of a tech start up. 'Wonder if their poodle collects his frequent flyer miles. [emoji251]



Need to tell Nickel's papa to work harder then 

Nickel's an oversized mini poodle.  At about 6 weeks, his breeder could tell he's going to be too tall to show so he came to a pet home.  Even though he's not a show dog, he thinks he's a star.


----------



## Mousse

BV_LC_poodle said:


> Need to tell Nickel's papa to work harder then
> 
> 
> 
> Nickel's an oversized mini poodle.  At about 6 weeks, his breeder could tell he's going to be too tall to show so he came to a pet home.  Even though he's not a show dog, he thinks he's a star.




It's so OK not to be a show dog as long as you have that star attitude. Our beloved Ridgeback was the pick of the litter with an incredible pedigree and star quality. I took him to confirmation classes and handled him myself in a few shows. I'll never forget the day we got booted from the Beverly Hills Kennel Club Show years ago. The judge was touching some of private  "parts." He wasn't happy and he growled at her. She booted us and I said, "Dude, we are done with this best in show BS. We are going home to enjoy life as a family." Our breeder was so upset but this ridge did not like the show ring BS. At home and in public he strutted his stuff as a canine star. He was the best.


----------



## Mousse

cooper1 said:


> Jeff definitely puts the shrimp in the chowder uncooked.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using PurseForum mobile app




Well here you go. I made a batch and added a few additional ingredients. DH loves it.


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

Mousse said:


> It's so OK not to be a show dog as long as you have that star attitude. Our beloved Ridgeback was the pick of the litter with an incredible pedigree and star quality. I took him to confirmation classes and handled him myself in a few shows. I'll never forget the day we got booted from the Beverly Hills Kennel Club Show years ago. The judge was touching some of private  "parts." He wasn't happy and he growled at her. She booted us and I said, "Dude, we are done with this best in show BS. We are going home to enjoy life as a family." Our breeder was so upset but this ridge did not like the show ring BS. At home and in public he strutted his stuff as a canine star. He was the best.




Yeah, they are first well loved pets and then show/agility/therapy/competition dogs. Nickel's 2 littermates were kept as show prospects. One is now a grand champion. The breeder let the other one go to a pet home when he's 8 months old because he didn't enjoy the show ring. I like how the breeder cares about whether the dog actually enjoys it instead of focusing on winning the titles. 

Nickel always walks around with that "I'm so handsome I'm George clooney" attitude [emoji19][emoji28]


----------



## jburgh

BV_LC_poodle said:


> Yeah, they are first well loved pets and then show/agility/therapy/competition dogs. Nickel's 2 littermates were kept as show prospects. One is now a grand champion. The breeder let the other one go to a pet home when he's 8 months old because he didn't enjoy the show ring. I like how the breeder cares about whether the dog actually enjoys it instead of focusing on winning the titles.
> 
> Nickel always walks around with that "I'm so handsome I'm George clooney" attitude [emoji19][emoji28]



That is how we got Esther.  She was too clingy/cuddly/soft to strut her stuff.  So after a couple of shows, it wasn't for her, and she retired.  Her personality suits me fine.  Cuddling with her is one of the best parts of my day.


----------



## cooper1

Mousse said:


> Well here you go. I made a batch and added a few additional ingredients. DH loves it.
> View attachment 3329428


Yes!!!!! That's it!
Looks heavenly~ enjoy!
[emoji7] 

Sent from my SM-G900V using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## septembersiren

Nickel is a star here
Lots of doggie lovers here


----------



## Mousse

cooper1 said:


> Yes!!!!! That's it!
> Looks heavenly~ enjoy!
> [emoji7]



I made enough for left overs. It will taste even better tonight.


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

Mousse said:


> Well here you go. I made a batch and added a few additional ingredients. DH loves it.
> View attachment 3329428




*drooling*


----------



## BookerMoose

Mousse said:


> I made enough for left overs. It will taste even better tonight.



What time should we all come over?!?!


----------



## Mousse

BookerMoose said:


> What time should we all come over?!?!




LOL. Diane said that I should cook for one of our Bay Area meet ups.


----------



## Jbr12

Allergic to seafood, across the atlantic and a cat lover. I feel left out.


----------



## indiaink

Jbr12 said:


> Allergic to seafood, across the atlantic and a cat lover. I feel left out.


I am, too; I'm locked into the middle of North America; and here's a photo of my beloved Taz, who left us a year ago in March.  He lived to be 17. sunshine:


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

indiaink said:


> I am, too; I'm locked into the middle of North America; and here's a photo of my beloved Taz, who left us a year ago in March.  He lived to be 17. sunshine:




Very handsome fellow. I like cats too - not all but i do like some of them. I had a rag doll and a British shorthair when i was a kid. My asthma has got worse in the past decade so there's no way I can have cats again [emoji17]


----------



## indiaink

BV_LC_poodle said:


> Very handsome fellow. I like cats too - not all but i do like some of them. I had a rag doll and a British shorthair when i was a kid. My asthma has got worse in the past decade so there's no way I can have cats again [emoji17]



Thank you.  Even with Diabetes (for what ended up being half his life) he was a sturdy guy right up to the end. Our vet called him 'her little mountain lion'. He was a good cat; one of the few 'people-oriented' cats I've ever known.


----------



## CoastalCouture

BV_LC_poodle said:


> Nickel: Auntie Mousse, Paris is my favorite place. I'm allowed to go in all the restaurants as long as I sit nicely by mama's feet. We went to a cheese fondue place. It's tail waggingly yummy! Mama took me to this pastries place every morning where she had coffee with papa and the bread that looks like horns.  The shop owner said I was a good boy and gave me some ham and homemade yogurt every morning.  We went to a place where mama and papa refused to share with me those yummy grape juice. They said it's not for kids. It's so unfair. That's the only place in Paris that i didn't like.  Otherwise, it's really nice and papa said we might go again next summer.
> View attachment 3328611
> View attachment 3328613
> View attachment 3328617


Oh Nickel, you've stolen my heart. Can I go to Paris with you?


----------



## CoastalCouture

Mousse said:


> I made enough for left overs. It will taste even better tonight.


Dang. I just came home from the Stanford Shopping Center. I should have turned south on 280 instead of north.


----------



## Mousse

CoastalCouture said:


> Dang. I just came home from the Stanford Shopping Center. I should have turned south on 280 instead of north.




Come and get it, but don't get on the 1O1 S. There's an 8 car crash in Palo Alto. Oh the joys of our Bay Area congestion.


----------



## CoastalCouture

Mousse said:


> Come and get it, but don't get on the 1O1 S. There's an 8 car crash in Palo Alto. Oh the joys of our Bay Area congestion.


Thanks! I'm in for the day though. It's been a stressful week. DH has had to go up to our home and native land to see to his mum and I've been doing what I can in way of support from down here.


----------



## Mousse

CoastalCouture said:


> Oh Nickel, you've stolen my heart. Can I go to Paris with you?




I think we can convince Nickel's Mama to meet us for a nice French inspired lunch locally. There is the always reliable Left Bank on Santa Cruz Avenue in Menlo Park. Unless our sweet Nickel has a special French dining venue in San Francisco. I'm game.


----------



## CoastalCouture

Mousse said:


> I think we can convince Nickel's Mama to meet us for a nice French inspired lunch locally. There is the always reliable Left Bank on Santa Cruz Avenue in Menlo Park. Unless our sweet Nickel has a special French dining venue in San Francisco. I'm game.


I adore Cafe de la Presse in San Francisco just across from the gates to China Town.

http://cafedelapresse.com


----------



## Mousse

CoastalCouture said:


> I adore Cafe de la Presse in San Francisco just across from the gates to China Town.
> 
> http://cafedelapresse.com




Sounds divine. I can't believe I haven't discovered this gem in our backyard. So Nickel, what do you think?


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

CoastalCouture said:


> I adore Cafe de la Presse in San Francisco just across from the gates to China Town.
> 
> http://cafedelapresse.com







Mousse said:


> Sounds divine. I can't believe I haven't discovered this gem in our backyard. So Nickel, what do you think?




Sounds great. Let me find out if they allow dogs.

This picky fur ball loves cheese, yogurt, fruits but not fast food. I thought he would go crazy when we went to the McDonald's when we visited Amsterdam but he's not happy with the scent at all.


----------



## Mousse

BV_LC_poodle said:


> Sounds great. Let me find out if they allow dogs.
> 
> This picky fur ball loves cheese, yogurt, fruits but not fast food. I thought he would go crazy when we went to the McDonald's when we visited Amsterdam but he's not happy with the scent at all.
> 
> View attachment 3330284




Oh so cute. Our Ridgeback loved "pomme frites" a la In-N-Out Burger. We would toss them and he could catch them from a distance of 20' or more. It was a doggie play game.


----------



## V0N1B2

CoastalCouture said:


> Thanks! I'm in for the day though. It's been a stressful week. DH has had to go up to our home and native land to see to his mum and I've been doing what I can in way of support from down here.


Are you Canadian?


----------



## CoastalCouture

V0N1B2 said:


> Are you Canadian?




Busted! Yes.


----------



## V0N1B2

Home and Native Land, and "mum" gave you away. 
Where are you from if you don't mind me asking (and you want to tell).


----------



## CoastalCouture

V0N1B2 said:


> Home and Native Land, and "mum" gave you away.
> 
> Where are you from if you don't mind me asking (and you want to tell).




Montreal and Toronto, with a cottage in Ontario. Have lived in The States a very long time and in California over 20 years.


----------



## grietje

BV_LC_poodle said:


> Sounds great. Let me find out if they allow dogs.
> 
> This picky fur ball loves cheese, yogurt, fruits but not fast food. I thought he would go crazy when we went to the McDonald's when we visited Amsterdam but he's not happy with the scent at all.
> ]



Harry likes bananas, strawberries, carrots, green beans, and he LOVES apples!  Lesley is a bit pickier but has learned about the joy of an apple.  They've avid yogurt fans (they get plain every couple of weeks for their digestive system) will happily chomp on any grilled vegetables.


----------



## jburgh

So, I visited NM today and saw the new intrecciato backpack in Nero. Has anyone seen this?  I've been looking for a black leather backpack for a long time.  It is a great size and feels well balanced on the back.  If only it didn't have partial chain straps.  You cannot really feel the chain on your back, but it seems out of place, design-wise.  The search continues!


----------



## V0N1B2

CoastalCouture said:


> Montreal and Toronto, with a cottage in Ontario. Have lived in The States a very long time and in California over 20 years.


Lovely! My BF lives in Toronto and has a cottage in Bobcaygeon. It's so pretty out there.
I'm on the other coast.  
I'll bet you don't miss Toronto/Montreal weather at all!


----------



## missbellamama

V0N1B2 said:


> Lovely! My BF lives in Toronto and has a cottage in Bobcaygeon. It's so pretty out there.
> I'm on the other coast.
> I'll bet you don't miss Toronto/Montreal weather at all!



We also have a cottage in Bobcaygeon - Pigeon lake


----------



## V0N1B2

missbellamama said:


> We also have a cottage in Bobcaygeon - Pigeon lake


Nice! The whole Kawartha Lakes area is pretty.  I hope you have a nice summer out there. I was there (the cottage) last summer and the one before and the weather was a bit meh. It was like you guys got our Vancouver summer for the last two years.  Sorry about that. 
Oh I mean, sorry aboot that 
For all the rivalry between the two cities, I really love Toronto, and I can't wait for my next visit.


----------



## missbellamama

V0N1B2 said:


> Nice! The whole Kawartha Lakes area is pretty.  I hope you have a nice summer out there. I was there (the cottage) last summer and the one before and the weather was a bit meh. It was like you guys got our Vancouver summer for the last two years.  Sorry about that.
> Oh I mean, sorry aboot that
> For all the rivalry between the two cities, I really love Toronto, and I can't wait for my next visit.




We apologize waaaaay too much,eh?

another Canadian thing, we are somewhat famous for

my in-laws are on Cameron Lake, in Fenelon Falls  (famous for its butter tarts)


----------



## CoastalCouture

Mmmm, butter tarts, mmmmm! We get great ones in Maynooth and Bancroft.


----------



## missbellamama

CoastalCouture said:


> Mmmm, butter tarts, mmmmm! We get great ones in Maynooth and Bancroft.


Not to sound too corny. ..
They have a tour bus thru parts  of the Kawarthas and Prince Edward county to sample them - in the summer months.


----------



## missbellamama

CoastalCouture said:


> Mmmm, butter tarts, mmmmm! We get great ones in Maynooth and Bancroft.


...spent many Saturday nights at the Arlington  Hotel  in my early years. ..from what I  can remember [emoji15]


----------



## V0N1B2

missbellamama said:


> Not to sound too corny. ..
> They have a tour bus thru parts  of the Kawarthas and Prince Edward county to sample them - in the summer months.


Mmmm. I also like butter tarts. 
That doesn't sound corny. If I go this summer I will have to check that out. I would like to spend more time exploring that whole area but time is often at a premium when I visit. 
We have our Nanaimo Bars out here...


----------



## missbellamama

V0N1B2 said:


> Mmmm. I also like butter tarts.
> That doesn't sound corny. If I go this summer I will have to check that out. I would like to spend more time exploring that whole area but time is often at a premium when I visit.
> We have our Nanaimo Bars out here...


Another iconic  Canadian yum !


----------



## jburgh

OK, what is a butter tart?  Must be good if it has butter!


----------



## indiaink

jburgh said:


> OK, what is a butter tart?  Must be good if it has butter!


And what is a Nanaimo bar?


----------



## V0N1B2

jburgh said:


> OK, what is a butter tart?  Must be good if it has butter!


Here are two recipes, I don't know if there are better ones or if CC or MBM have a better recipe but one is from Canadian Living Magazine.
My Nana used to make butter tarts in a pan, like brownies.  Probably the West Coast bastardized version. 
http://www.canadianliving.com/food/baking_and_desserts/best_butter_tarts.php

http://www.marilyn.ca/Cooking/segment/Daily/June2015/6_29_2015/ClassicButterTart

Some pics:
(1st from rockrecipes.com)
(2nd of butter tart squares and nanaimo bars from canadianliving.com)


----------



## septembersiren

I think I started to write again
Maybe&#128525;


----------



## missbellamama

jburgh said:


> OK, what is a butter tart?  Must be good if it has butter!


A tart ..about the size an expresso cup , 2 " deep filled with a mix of butter. .of course,  sugar, eggs and cream ( i use maple syrup ) , either raisins, pecans ,walnuts or plain. Baked till they bubble and a crust similar  to creme  Brule. 
 VON. ..you do the  honours with the bars that were originated  in Nanaimo BC&#128522;


----------



## missbellamama

V0N1B2 said:


> Here are two recipes, I don't know if there are better ones or if CC or MBM have a better recipe but one is from Canadian Living Magazine.
> My Nana used to make butter tarts in a pan, like brownies.  Probably the West Coast bastardized version.[emoji23]http://www.canadianliving.com/food/baking_and_desserts/best_butter_tarts.php
> 
> http://www.marilyn.ca/Cooking/segment/Daily/June2015/6_29_2015/ClassicButterTart
> 
> Some pics:
> (1st from rockrecipes.com)
> (2nd of butter tart squares and nanaimo bars from canadianliving.com)


These recipes are keepers  !


----------



## V0N1B2

Yes ma'am.  
Nanaimo Bars: Butter, Sugar, Chocolate, more Butter, Cream, more Sugar, and more Chocolate for the top... 

Here's a recipe from The City of Nanaimo website:
http://www.nanaimo.ca/EN/main/visitors/NanaimoBars.html


_PS: just in case no one has heard of them or Nanaimo, BC it is pronounced Nah-Nye-Moe.  Although I did meet a lovely Japanese man once who tried to pronounced it Nana-Eemo. (which I thought sounded really cute)_


----------



## indiaink

septembersiren said:


> I think I started to write again
> Maybe&#128525;



Congratulations.


----------



## indiaink

Yum yum yum.  This is wonderful information and the pics are TDF.

Thank you!!! 




V0N1B2 said:


> Here are two recipes, I don't know if there are better ones or if CC or MBM have a better recipe but one is from Canadian Living Magazine.
> My Nana used to make butter tarts in a pan, like brownies.  Probably the West Coast bastardized version.
> http://www.canadianliving.com/food/baking_and_desserts/best_butter_tarts.php
> 
> http://www.marilyn.ca/Cooking/segment/Daily/June2015/6_29_2015/ClassicButterTart
> 
> Some pics:
> (1st from rockrecipes.com)
> (2nd of butter tart squares and nanaimo bars from canadianliving.com)





V0N1B2 said:


> Yes ma'am.
> Nanaimo Bars: Butter, Sugar, Chocolate, more Butter, Cream, more Sugar, and more Chocolate for the top...
> 
> Here's a recipe from The City of Nanaimo website:
> http://www.nanaimo.ca/EN/main/visitors/NanaimoBars.html
> 
> 
> _PS: just in case no one has heard of them or Nanaimo, BC it is pronounced Nah-Nye-Moe.  Although I did meet a lovely Japanese man once who tried to pronounced it Nana-Eemo. (which I thought sounded really cute)_


----------



## CoastalCouture

Excellent recipe links, all of them.


----------



## CoastalCouture

The Nanaimo pronunciation reminds of one elderly European gentleman who pronounced Niagara, Neeah Garrah, with nice rolled Rs


----------



## Mousse

CoastalCouture said:


> Excellent recipe links, all of them.




Eh, I'm liking this Canadian gourmet food. Need to try the recipes.


----------



## V0N1B2

Mousse said:


> Eh, I'm liking this Canadian gourmet food. Need to try the recipes.


Listen, we are fancy up here with our butter tarts, Nanaimo bars, bannock and poutine.
And you may have a membership to that exclusive Costco just like me, but you will never have Canadian Tire or Mr. Dressup. 
Never Never Never Never!


----------



## indiaink

V0N1B2 said:


> Listen, we are fancy up here with our butter tarts, Nanaimo bars, bannock and poutine.
> And you may have a membership to that exclusive Costco just like me, but you will never have Canadian Tire or Mr. Dressup.
> Never Never Never Never!


:giggles:

I had bannock at church camp. In Wisconsin. Very close to the Canadian border.  There was even a rhyme that went with it, but I can't remember it all at the moment.


----------



## missbellamama

V0N1B2 said:


> Listen, we are fancy up here with our butter tarts, Nanaimo bars, bannock and poutine.
> And you may have a membership to that exclusive Costco just like me, but you will never have Canadian Tire or Mr. Dressup.
> Never Never Never Never!





The Friendly Giant, every morning before school


----------



## Mousse

V0N1B2 said:


> Listen, we are fancy up here with our butter tarts, Nanaimo bars, bannock and poutine.
> 
> And you may have a membership to that exclusive Costco just like me, but you will never have Canadian Tire or Mr. Dressup.
> 
> Never Never Never Never!




Correct, no Mr. Dress up for us, but we did have Bozo the Clown. Sad thing is there wasn't just one Bozo. There were about 200 Bozos at different TV franchises over time. My parents took us to a live show in Boston years ago.


----------



## BookerMoose

Three cheers for Casey and Finnegan!  And Rusty and Jerome!   Anyone from the Pacific Northwest also remember J.P. Patches?

My dad is from Nanaimo.  And I will never spell Nanaimo wrong, either, after I did so in a thank you letter to my aunt when I was 10 or so and got an earful...  NANAimo and don't you forget it!


----------



## zooba

V0N1B2 said:


> Yes ma'am.
> Nanaimo Bars: Butter, Sugar, Chocolate, more Butter, Cream, more Sugar, and more Chocolate for the top...
> 
> Here's a recipe from The City of Nanaimo website:
> http://www.nanaimo.ca/EN/main/visitors/NanaimoBars.html



Thank you for the recipe.  My boys love these and they are so simple to make. 

Okay so has anyone heard of a tourmaline magnet bracelet? I bought one at a conference because the young woman selling them was pregnant and I felt bad.  The darned thing seems to work for whatever ails you. Placebo or something else?


----------



## jburgh

V0N1B2 said:


> Here are two recipes, I don't know if there are better ones or if CC or MBM have a better recipe but one is from Canadian Living Magazine.
> My Nana used to make butter tarts in a pan, like brownies.  Probably the West Coast bastardized version.
> http://www.canadianliving.com/food/baking_and_desserts/best_butter_tarts.php
> 
> http://www.marilyn.ca/Cooking/segment/Daily/June2015/6_29_2015/ClassicButterTart
> 
> Some pics:
> (1st from rockrecipes.com)
> (2nd of butter tart squares and nanaimo bars from canadianliving.com)



I'm going to try the butter tarts when it cools off.  It is 92 freaking degrees up here, with 3 more hot days predicted.


----------



## jburgh

BookerMoose said:


> Three cheers for Casey and Finnegan!  And Rusty and Jerome!   Anyone from the Pacific Northwest also remember J.P. Patches?
> 
> My dad is from Nanaimo.  And I will never spell Nanaimo wrong, either, after I did so in a thank you letter to my aunt when I was 10 or so and got an earful...  NANAimo and don't you forget it!



You mean *our dad,* right? 

I remember JP Patches, but only after he retired.  Clowns are scarey 

We had Bozo in Chicago, it was called Bozo's Circus.  I went to one of the shows in the 60s.  It was pretty scary then, too.


----------



## indiaink

Just going on record here to say that I'm thinking about our friends down south, and  I hope our Houston BVettes and other tPFers are OK - worst flooding in Houston since - well, ever. "Unprecedented" - http://www.nbcnews.com/news/weather/unprecedented-2-dead-record-rainfall-floods-houston-n557451


----------



## septembersiren

Starting Friday it will be Passover. Time to make my Farfel cookies so I can eat them all. I live when people day they don't like them or don't want to try them. More for me lol


----------



## V0N1B2

BookerMoose said:


> Three cheers for Casey and Finnegan!  And Rusty and Jerome!   Anyone from the Pacific Northwest also remember J.P. Patches?
> 
> My dad is from Nanaimo.  And I will never spell Nanaimo wrong, either, after I did so in a thank you letter to my aunt when I was 10 or so and got an earful...  NANAimo and don't you forget it!


JP Patches. Lawd! Try getting away with pedaling that to kids these days. A hobo (wasn't he like drunk?) clown who had a cross dressing "girlfriend" named Gertrude who wore a mop for a wig, with a five o'clock shadow to boot. 
I think we picked up the feed from KIRO? I guess back in those days. I think you have to be of a certain age, and to have grown up in the Seattle area to truly understand JP Patches. He was a truly unique character. 
I think we still turned out okay Booker 
But can you spell Tsawwassen?


----------



## V0N1B2

jburgh said:


> I'm going to try the butter tarts when it cools off.  It is 92 freaking degrees up here, with 3 more hot days predicted.


I know. Isn't it glorious??!!  I just took my mum for a walk tonight and at 7:30pm it was still 26C. 

*unless you don't like it, so then I say Boooooo!


----------



## jburgh

V0N1B2 said:


> I know. Isn't it glorious??!!  I just took my mum for a walk tonight and at 7:30pm it was still 26C.
> 
> *unless you don't like it, so then I say Boooooo!



 Boooooo! it is, then.  If it were 72 degrees F year round, I would be very happy.


----------



## grietje

The warm weather this past weekend and happening right now has caught be off guard. It seems soooo hot.  It will cool down again by the end of the week but I have to remind myself this is nothing compared to Sacramento's 90 degree summer days!


I hope everyone has a good week.


----------



## septembersiren

It is beautiful here too everyday my phone tells me the temp. Today NO. I bet it is in the 70's. I would not really know. Stuck in bed. I herniated a disk in my back. Bed rest light walking. Doesn't really include Wicky.


----------



## septembersiren

Went out today. Did 3 things and now I am exhausted. Thank goodness for lidocaine and flextor patches.


----------



## indiaink

septembersiren said:


> Went out today. Did 3 things and now I am exhausted. Thank goodness for lidocaine and flextor patches.



Glad you got out and about today. Movement is good...


----------



## jburgh

septembersiren said:


> Starting Friday it will be Passover. Time to make my Farfel cookies so I can eat them all. I live when people day they don't like them or don't want to try them. More for me lol




I like them too, but have to pick out the raisins.  Can you post your recipe? Just wondering if they are more sweet than what I've had.


----------



## jburgh

indiaink said:


> Just going on record here to say that I'm thinking about our friends down south, and  I hope our Houston BVettes and other tPFers are OK - worst flooding in Houston since - well, ever. "Unprecedented" - http://www.nbcnews.com/news/weather/unprecedented-2-dead-record-rainfall-floods-houston-n557451



The amount of rain in such a short time seems impossible, doesn't it. More rain is predicted.  I hope our PF members are safe, too.  Does anyone here have any firsthand reports?


----------



## septembersiren

Will post it tomorrow. In bed can't get up again. You can leave the raisins out if you like. You can use cranberries or figs or nothing. You can also adjust the sugar. I use yellow and regular raisins because I live them. You could try guava instead of sugar. I have quadrupled the recipe for myself but it gets tricky because even though I worked out the measurements it is a feel thing. Sometimes I add more oil or eggs. Many things in Jewish cooking ate a feel thing. There is a Yiddish word for it but I don't know how to phonetically spell it and it is a very unappetizing word.
So I have been in bed since Saturday. They think I herniated a disk in my back. Haha I couldn't get an MRI appt. Until (r u ready for this) May 31st. They loaded me up with lidocaine patches and gave me some light exercises and to take a walk. Not with Wicky. Today I had to run this one stupid errand. Getting in and out of the car was horrible. But I am feeling a little better with the patches on. Saturday I will start weaning off the lidocaine and go to salon pas patches. Blue emu had become my stinky friend


----------



## LLANeedle

SS, quite literally, I feel your pain.  Sending hugs.


----------



## cooper1

septembersiren said:


> Will post it tomorrow. In bed can't get up again. You can leave the raisins out if you like. You can use cranberries or figs or nothing. You can also adjust the sugar. I use yellow and regular raisins because I live them. You could try guava instead of sugar. I have quadrupled the recipe for myself but it gets tricky because even though I worked out the measurements it is a feel thing. Sometimes I add more oil or eggs. Many things in Jewish cooking ate a feel thing. There is a Yiddish word for it but I don't know how to phonetically spell it and it is a very unappetizing word.
> So I have been in bed since Saturday. They think I herniated a disk in my back. Haha I couldn't get an MRI appt. Until (r u ready for this) May 31st. They loaded me up with lidocaine patches and gave me some light exercises and to take a walk. Not with Wicky. Today I had to run this one stupid errand. Getting in and out of the car was horrible. But I am feeling a little better with the patches on. Saturday I will start weaning off the lidocaine and go to salon pas patches. Blue emu had become my stinky friend


Have you tried using a medrol dose pack? It's a steroid that will help reduce the swelling if the bulge (herniation) & can allow it to slip back into position. The lidocaine patches merely just numb the skin but do nothing for inflammation.  Also try motrin (ibuprofen) 800 mg three x a day, ice 20 min on/40 min off round the clock. No heat!
I am so sorry you are dealing w this! Nothing worse! I can't believe they can't find a place to get you in for an MRI before may 31st. Imaging centers are everywhere!
I had 2 ruptured disks in my heck and after dealing w excruciating pain and complete numbness in my right hand for over 2 years I finally had 2-level fusion (c5 thru c7) and it gas been life changing!  Good luck!!






 before






 after

Sent from my SM-G900V using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## diane278

septembersiren said:


> Will post it tomorrow. In bed can't get up again. You can leave the raisins out if you like. You can use cranberries or figs or nothing. You can also adjust the sugar. I use yellow and regular raisins because I live them. You could try guava instead of sugar. I have quadrupled the recipe for myself but it gets tricky because even though I worked out the measurements it is a feel thing. Sometimes I add more oil or eggs. Many things in Jewish cooking ate a feel thing. There is a Yiddish word for it but I don't know how to phonetically spell it and it is a very unappetizing word.
> So I have been in bed since Saturday. They think I herniated a disk in my back. Haha I couldn't get an MRI appt. Until (r u ready for this) May 31st. They loaded me up with lidocaine patches and gave me some light exercises and to take a walk. Not with Wicky. Today I had to run this one stupid errand. Getting in and out of the car was horrible. But I am feeling a little better with the patches on. Saturday I will start weaning off the lidocaine and go to salon pas patches. Blue emu had become my stinky friend


I can't imagine that kind of chronic pain. I hope you are able to get enough sleep. Five weeks is a long wait time for an appointment. Hopefully, you are on the top of their cancellation list in case something opens up sooner.....


----------



## septembersiren

Taking nabumetone. I am starting to feel better. Everyday a little more. I have 2 herniated disks in my neck c5 c6 laying on the pinched nerve at c7. I have had that for about 18 years. Whiplash in a minor fender bender. I just deal with it. When it really acts up I know I just have to stop what I am doing a do something else. It is usually the mouse on the computer that does this. I have a couple of braces that I wear when it gets bad. I am having NO MORE SURGERIES so whatever PT they give me will have to work.


----------



## septembersiren

Farfel Passover Cookies  yummy
Preheat over to 350
2/3 cup of oil (not olive oil)
2 C, Matzah Meal 
2.  C.Farfel 
1 C. chopped walnuts
4 eggs beaten 
1 1/2 C. sugar -light you can adjust this anyway you want
1 C. raisins    any kind of use the dried fruit of choice I would try figs 
1/2 tsp salt
1 tsp cinnamon 


combine dry ingredients 
add oil & eggs 
drop on greased cookie sheet 
bake 20-30 minutes 


they should be of a medium density when done not hard but not soft either 
if you find that you like these be careful as they are addicting 
you can only get Farfel at Passover so If you want to make them through the year you had better stock up on farfel 
when I made them the first time my kids did not like them 
I ate them all 
now they can't get enough of them


----------



## indiaink

Geez.  Prince dead. He puts Minnesota on the map one last time. The radio station I listen to is playing his music nonstop. I can't believe he's gone. :cry:


----------



## V0N1B2

I'm crushed.  Like just... crushed.


----------



## septembersiren

R.I.P. Prince gone too soon


----------



## septembersiren

I made Farfel cookies. &#128551; I didn't put enough sugar in them for my taste. I have a terrible sweet tooth so if it says 1/2 cup of sugar I always add 3/4. They turned out for normal people. 
Lol my sweet tooth is not normal.&#128548;


----------



## missbellamama

Favourite  Prince  song
Little Red  Corvette 

...by the way you parked that car....&#128546;


----------



## grietje

My sister and I talked this morning about Prince's death.  So much of my younger years included digging his music.  He really was a genius.  My favorite song "Right Back Here in My Arms."


----------



## indiaink

Local radio station "The Current" is playing all of Prince's music, from start to finish.  We're just finishing up with Purple Rain. I want to stand up and wave my arms and just ... well, tears have been rolling down my face several times this afternoon.


----------



## diane278

Wasn't Prince only in his 50"s? That's really young. He was an original, that's for sure and very creative. It's too bad that he went so young....


----------



## diane278

Just got an email from Danah at BV VF. It's a new cabat that looks like tweed. The photo isn't very good but the bag is interesting. She says there are 30 for the US market. Thought I'd pass it along.


----------



## indiaink

diane278 said:


> Wasn't Prince only in his 50"s? That's really young. He was an original, that's for sure and very creative. It's too bad that he went so young....


57, Diane.


----------



## jburgh

grietje said:


> My sister and I talked this morning about Prince's death.  So much of my younger years included digging his music.  He really was a genius.  My favorite song "Right Back Here in My Arms."





indiaink said:


> Local radio station "The Current" is playing all of Prince's music, from start to finish.  We're just finishing up with Purple Rain. I want to stand up and wave my arms and just ... well, tears have been rolling down my face several times this afternoon.





indiaink said:


> Geez.  Prince dead. He puts Minnesota on the map one last time. The radio station I listen to is playing his music nonstop. I can't believe he's gone. :cry:





V0N1B2 said:


> I'm crushed.  Like just... crushed.





septembersiren said:


> R.I.P. Prince gone too soon





missbellamama said:


> Favourite  Prince  song
> Little Red  Corvette
> 
> ...by the way you parked that car....&#128546;



This one hit me hard, too india. His music was important during my coming of age period.  I'l admit I haven't really listened to his newer music.  I'm sort of stuck in the Purple Rain and earlier period. I really admired his quirkiness, creativity,and gutsiness.  R.I.P. this life is fleeting.


----------



## zooba

My best friend in college was a huge Prince fan. Never expected to hear that he passed away at such a young age. We went to concerts and saw him at the airport once. Tiny guy but very charismatic.


----------



## septembersiren

Diane
That cabat looks like fabric not leather. It is beautiful.


----------



## diane278

septembersiren said:


> Diane
> That cabat looks like fabric not leather. It is beautiful.


I think so too. But I think it looks more appropriate for a winter season and winter here lasts about 24 hours. I still want to see it irl if I get the chance.


----------



## Mousse

diane278 said:


> I think so too. But I think it looks more appropriate for a winter season and winter here lasts about 24 hours. I still want to see it irl if I get the chance.




It reminds me of the pied de poule with more texture.


----------



## septembersiren

Yes it does look like pied de poule. Ya think they are recycling ideas? They have been doing it for years with colors. They only slightly nuance thel colors and then release them again


----------



## septembersiren

To those that celebrate
HAPPY PASSOVER


----------



## CoastalCouture

BV emergency going on right now. I have misplaced one of the beautiful BV earrings from our day at Valley Fair. I know I wore them last Saturday and then I think the next time was Tuesday and I remember taking them off while I was out, possibly to use my phone. Ack! I hate when this happens.


----------



## diane278

CoastalCouture said:


> BV emergency going on right now. I have misplaced one of the beautiful BV earrings from our day at Valley Fair. I know I wore them last Saturday and then I think the next time was Tuesday and I remember taking them off while I was out, possibly to use my phone. Ack! I hate when this happens.


Oh, no!  Any chance the it got hooked onto something in your bag? You've probably checked but maybe....


----------



## diane278

Mousse said:


> It reminds me of the pied de poule with more texture.





septembersiren said:


> Yes it does look like pied de poule. Ya think they are recycling ideas? They have been doing it for years with colors. They only slightly nuance thel colors and then release them again



I had to google that pattern to see what it was.  Looks similar to me too.  And very wintery.


----------



## Mousse

CoastalCouture said:


> BV emergency going on right now. I have misplaced one of the beautiful BV earrings from our day at Valley Fair. I know I wore them last Saturday and then I think the next time was Tuesday and I remember taking them off while I was out, possibly to use my phone. Ack! I hate when this happens.




Think positive. I thought I lost one of my Byzantine drop earrings on Thanksgiving. When I took off a scarf. It pulled the earring. Our host found it under a sofa. I now use those little clear earring backers for all my drop earrings.


----------



## CoastalCouture

No sign of the earring yet. I even went back to one of the last places where I knew I had it. I am having a hard time thinking positively.


----------



## indiaink

Out and about today in Minneapolis and area it was cool to see so many people wearing purple, whether it was a shirt or a jacket or even a tie.  I met a clerk at Menards and she had the shirt, pants, and even purple socks.  We hugged and got choked up - Yes, I had a purple shirt on and was carrying my purple (Anemone) Cervo Hobo....&#128156;&#128156;&#128156;


----------



## grietje

CoastalCouture said:


> No sign of the earring yet. I even went back to one of the last places where I knew I had it. I am having a hard time thinking positively.


Our Mousse ost one of her amethyst earrings last fall and couldn't find it anywhere.  I think about five weeks later a friend found it.  So don't give up hope!


----------



## septembersiren

Don't despair about your earrings. I lost one of my black pearls once(I thought I would kill myself I live them so much) 
About 1 year later I was cleaning out the bottom of the linen closet and low and behold
My earring was in the track of the sliding door.
If you can't find them both there is more hope than just missing one.


----------



## septembersiren

I am in my purple pjs


----------



## indiaink

septembersiren said:


> I am in my purple pjs


Did you watch Dateline NBC?  They did a very nice show about Prince. And SNL is doing a thing tomorrow night.  I'll have to stay up for that.

Last night the streets in downtown Minneapolis were jam packed with people mourning Prince.  Just amazing to see.

Prince was the Elvis of our times.  Somebody said now they know how their parents felt with Elvis died.

And the lost earring?  Like SS said - she found hers in the track of a door; look everywhere in your car, under the furniture - a good trick is to turn out the lights in the house or the garage and get down on your hands and knees or get in the car with a flashlight.  If you know somebody who is always the first to find something like this, invite them over for drinks  and have them look.  If you have a friend with a scenting dog, have them over and let the dog sniff the earring you've got left and then lead them from room to room, giving them the command.  You never know...


----------



## grietje

septembersiren said:


> I am in my purple pjs




I am too--with a cream colored robe and Lesley and Harry on either side


----------



## septembersiren

I am not superstitious but this works
I think it is St. Francis
Dear St. Francis
Please come down
Something is lost
And must be found

Try it. You don't have anything to lose. 

I remember at AC BV one of my co workers was running around looking for something. I said what is the matter. She said my glasses I can't find them. I told her to say the prayer. She did. She said well. I marched her over to the mirror. Her glasses were on top of her head. This is a silly example. But one day I couldn't find my keys and used this. They had fallen in between the wall and the desk.


----------



## diane278

septembersiren said:


> I am not superstitious but this works
> I think it is St. Francis
> Dear St. Francis
> Please come down
> Something is lost
> And must be found
> 
> Try it. You don't have anything to lose.
> 
> I remember at AC BV one of my co workers was running around looking for something. I said what is the matter. She said my glasses I can't find them. I told her to say the prayer. She did. She said well. I marched her over to the mirror. Her glasses were on top of her head. This is a silly example. But one day I couldn't find my keys and used this. They had fallen in between the wall and the desk.


That reminds me....I have found a lot of missing (dropped) things wedged between my car seat and the console (on the carpet). Usually just at an angle that makes it a real challenge to get my fat little mitts in there to retrieve whatever I've dropped. But I always check there.


----------



## CoastalCouture

septembersiren said:


> I am not superstitious but this works
> I think it is St. Francis
> Dear St. Francis
> Please come down
> Something is lost
> And must be found
> 
> Try it. You don't have anything to lose.
> 
> I remember at AC BV one of my co workers was running around looking for something. I said what is the matter. She said my glasses I can't find them. I told her to say the prayer. She did. She said well. I marched her over to the mirror. Her glasses were on top of her head. This is a silly example. But one day I couldn't find my keys and used this. They had fallen in between the wall and the desk.


Is it Saint Anthony? I gave it a try. I will get DH to try as well. He was raised Catholic, so he may have a better knack with these things. I also searched the car again and discovered that the front seats both recline enough for sleeping very nicely, so that if I am ever overcome by tiredness while driving, I can just pull over and recline to catch a few winks.

Re Prince, why does his passing make me so sad?


----------



## septembersiren

Ty. St. Anthony sounds right


----------



## missbellamama

Personal  objects,  whether it is keys,  jewelry are discovered  in the oddest of places and when you least expect. 
Re the Prince passing  - IMHO  every single one of his songs  reminded me of my youth,  great times,  sad some but nonetheless our youth &#9786;


----------



## CoastalCouture

I'm not wearing purple but, I do have paisley espadrilles on my feet.


----------



## indiaink

CoastalCouture said:


> ...Re Prince, why does his passing make me so sad?



Because it wasn't supposed to happen. Because his music defined a life, now gone. We, of course, still have that music and always will, but we'll never have it again.

Sad, too.


----------



## missbellamama

indiaink said:


> Because it wasn't supposed to happen. Because his music defined a life, now gone. We, of course, still have that music and always will, but we'll never have it again.
> 
> Sad, too.


No truer  words


----------



## indiaink

Time for unbridled joy - Zoey chasing down her milk jug this morning.


----------



## CoastalCouture

Go Zoey! The milk jug better behave NOW!


----------



## indiaink

coastalcouture said:


> go zoey! The milk jug better behave now!


----------



## Jbr12

indiaink said:


> Thank you.  Even with Diabetes (for what ended up being half his life) he was a sturdy guy right up to the end. Our vet called him 'her little mountain lion'. He was a good cat; one of the few 'people-oriented' cats I've ever known.



My cat has diabetes too, she's 20. So sweet natured and very ladylike. Good as gold when it comes to her injections.

Your boy was very handsome.


----------



## indiaink

Jbr12 said:


> My cat has diabetes too, she's 20. So sweet natured and very ladylike. Good as gold when it comes to her injections.
> 
> Your boy was very handsome.



Isn't it great how animals know what they need?  Taz would find my husband every day at 5 a.m. and 5 p.m. and pester for his injection. Of course, Mark would usually be getting it ready so no pestering was needed.  I was never able to do the shots; I tried one time, Taz flinched, and that was it for me.

Thank you - he was a handsome cat, for sure.


----------



## septembersiren

Grrrrr this place is always telling me I am not logged in when I visit on my phone. So I go to log in and I am already logged in. Grrrrrr. 
Update
My back is slowly getting better. The thing that is working best
Is the heating pad and light exercise.
I know they say ice and moist heat but that makes it hurt more especially the ice. I am in pain and don't want extra pain. The heating pad makes it better and it is cozy.


----------



## LLANeedle

SS......ice aggravates my back too.


----------



## indiaink

septembersiren said:


> Grrrrr this place is always telling me I am not logged in when I visit on my phone. So I go to log in and I am already logged in. Grrrrrr.
> Update
> My back is slowly getting better. The thing that is working best
> Is the heating pad and light exercise.
> I know they say ice and moist heat but that makes it hurt more especially the ice. I am in pain and don't want extra pain. The heating pad makes it better and it is cozy.



Yeah, ice constricts the blood vessels, so the injured muscles can't get the blood flow they need to heal.


----------



## V0N1B2

Enjoyed a meal tonight at the Fairmont of traditional perogies with hickory smoked bacon, scallion sour cream and melted onions on a very impromptu trip to Winnipeg. I booked a flight at 1pm yesterday and flew out a few hours later. 
Gotta love being spontaneous lol. 
Going to hit up the Canadian Museum for Human Rights tomorrow. 
No BV sightings on this trip, nor do I expect to see any


----------



## indiaink

V0N1B2 said:


> Enjoyed a meal tonight at the Fairmont of traditional perogies with hickory smoked bacon, scallion sour cream and melted onions on a very impromptu trip to Winnipeg. I booked a flight at 1pm yesterday and flew out a few hours later.
> Gotta love being spontaneous lol.
> Going to hit up the Canadian Museum for Human Rights tomorrow.
> No BV sightings on this trip, nor do I expect to see any


OMD, that looks ***so*** yummy! &#128539;&#128539;&#128539;  Hope you are having so much fun!!!


----------



## missbellamama

V0N1B2 said:


> Enjoyed a meal tonight at the Fairmont of traditional perogies with hickory smoked bacon, scallion sour cream and melted onions on a very impromptu trip to Winnipeg. I booked a flight at 1pm yesterday and flew out a few hours later.
> Gotta love being spontaneous lol.
> Going to hit up the Canadian Museum for Human Rights tomorrow.
> No BV sightings on this trip, nor do I expect to see any


...my kryptonite , perogies


----------



## CoastalCouture

V0N1B2 said:


> Enjoyed a meal tonight at the Fairmont of traditional perogies with hickory smoked bacon, scallion sour cream and melted onions on a very impromptu trip to Winnipeg. I booked a flight at 1pm yesterday and flew out a few hours later.
> Gotta love being spontaneous lol.
> Going to hit up the Canadian Museum for Human Rights tomorrow.
> No BV sightings on this trip, nor do I expect to see any


Perogies, mmmm. I don't think I've seen them down here. We do eat them at the cottage though.


----------



## Mousse

V0N1B2 said:


> Enjoyed a meal tonight at the Fairmont of traditional perogies with hickory smoked bacon, scallion sour cream and melted onions on a very impromptu trip to Winnipeg. I booked a flight at 1pm yesterday and flew out a few hours later.
> 
> Gotta love being spontaneous lol.
> 
> Going to hit up the Canadian Museum for Human Rights tomorrow.
> 
> No BV sightings on this trip, nor do I expect to see any




I adore Pierogis. They are the ultimate comfort food. I'm Polish. I make them every year for Christmas Eve. Was the filling potato? I usually make a potato and cheddar and a potato and cheddar with bacon. I sometimes add the Caramelized onions to the potato mixture.


----------



## septembersiren

Well woke up this morning 
NO PAIN
Took it really easy all day
Still no pain
Called doc
He said take it easy come see him tomorrow
If no pain tomorrow cancel MRI
It only took 2 muscle relaxers and 2 pain killers and 2 days in bed without doing anything but going to bathroom. 
It left just like it came


----------



## BookerMoose

Mousse said:


> I adore Pierogis. They are the ultimate comfort food. I'm Polish. I make them every year for Christmas Eve. Was the filling potato? I usually make a potato and cheddar and a potato and cheddar with bacon. I sometimes add the Caramelized onions to the potato mixture.



I used to make them with my grandmother and mom - our filling was always potato and cottage cheese.  We also made cabbage rolls - but would serve them with a sweet plum sauce not tomato sauce.  Anything else just doesn't seem right to me!


----------



## missbellamama

BookerMoose said:


> I used to make them with my grandmother and mom - our filling was always potato and cottage cheese.  We also made cabbage rolls - but would serve them with a sweet plum sauce not tomato sauce.  Anything else just doesn't seem right to me!


My mom did a plum filling - that was our desert pyrohy  / perogy  ...either way loaded with sour cream !


BookerMoose said:


> I used to make them with my grandmother and mom - our filling was always potato and cottage cheese.  We also made cabbage rolls - but would serve them with a sweet plum sauce not tomato sauce.  Anything else just doesn't seem right to me!


----------



## jburgh

missbellamama said:


> My mom did a plum filling - that was our desert pyrohy  / perogy  ...either way loaded with sour cream !



Ah yes...Lekvar! I grew up in a slovak-polish-serbian-hungarian-croatian neighborhood.  I am second generation slovak, and my husband is first generation slovak-polish.  Both our families had polish and slovak food for all the holidays.  My favorite pierogi was one my grandma made with sheep cheese.  She also made the potato, cabbage & sauerkraut versions as well as lekvar.  

I try to get to the huge pierogi festival once every few years:  http://www.pierogifest.net/
It is crazy fun.


----------



## indiaink

jburgh said:


> Ah yes...Lekvar! I grew up in a slovak-polish-serbian-hungarian-croatian neighborhood.  I am second generation slovak, and my husband is first generation slovak-polish.  Both our families had polish and slovak food for all the holidays.  My favorite pierogi was one my grandma made with sheep cheese.  She also made the potato, cabbage & sauerkraut versions as well as lekvar.
> 
> I try to get to the huge pierogi festival once every few years:  http://www.pierogifest.net/
> It is crazy fun.



Oh now ya done it, I gotta talk about my one of my ex's mother, who was Polish, and taught me how to make Halushki.  Cabbage, bacon, home-made egg noodles.  Fry the bacon, remove, shred the cabbage and put in the pan of bacon grease, crumble the bacon on top, pile the home-made previously cooked noodles on top, cover, and cook until the cabbage is limp. To die for.  I used to serve it every St. Patrick's Day as a perverted Irish dish.  (cabbage, ya know ...)


----------



## jburgh

indiaink said:


> Oh now ya done it, I gotta talk about my one of my ex's mother, who was Polish, and taught me how to make Halushki.  Cabbage, bacon, home-made egg noodles.  Fry the bacon, remove, shred the cabbage and put in the pan of bacon grease, crumble the bacon on top, pile the home-made previously cooked noodles on top, cover, and cook until the cabbage is limp. To die for.  I used to serve it every St. Patrick's Day as a perverted Irish dish.  (cabbage, ya know ...)



MIL also make some killer Halushki.  She doesn't use bacon, but butter.  Then she crumbles some of that sheeps cheese on top.


----------



## indiaink

jburgh said:


> MIL also make some killer Halushki.  She doesn't use bacon, but butter.  Then she crumbles some of that sheeps cheese on top.



Oh lord, late night snack-attack coming on ...


----------



## missbellamama

indiaink said:


> Oh lord, late night snack-attack coming on ...


Stole the perogies right out of mouth..&#128521;


----------



## missbellamama

missbellamama said:


> Stole the perogies right out of mouth..&#128521;


Oops..my mouth


----------



## indiaink

missbellamama said:


> Stole the perogies right out of mouth..&#128521;





missbellamama said:


> Oops..my mouth


----------



## CoastalCouture

As mentioned in Diane's Parachute thread, I've done a little jewelry shopping. Presenting my new Marco Bicego bracelet from the Paradise collection and a John Hardy necklace from the Bamboo collection. The Paradise collection has been out there for a while now. I got the bracelet to match a pair of earrings. The Bamboo piece matches another pair of earrings. The silver is what I will be taking with me on my upcoming trip to Italy.


----------



## CoastalCouture

and the Marco Bicego


----------



## grietje

I love Sunday mornings because of snuggle time!

Lesley is the black blob mushed in between Harry and I.





And then he plopped himself on top of her.




And then it was time for a walk!


----------



## grietje

CoastalCouture said:


> As mentioned in Diane's Parachute thread, I've done a little jewelry shopping. Presenting my new Marco Bicego bracelet from the Paradise collection and a John Hardy necklace from the Bamboo collection. The Paradise collection has been out there for a while now. I got the bracelet to match a pair of earrings. The Bamboo piece matches another pair of earrings. The silver is what I will be taking with me on my upcoming trip to Italy.



When do you leave? It's soon isn't it?


----------



## CoastalCouture

grietje said:


> When do you leave? It's soon isn't it?



In about 6 weeks. So not that soon but, I am soooo excited.


----------



## Mousse

grietje said:


> I love Sunday mornings because of snuggle time!
> 
> 
> 
> Lesley is the black blob mushed in between Harry and I.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And then he plopped himself on top of her.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And then it was time for a walk!




Now that brings a real smile to my face! What happy pups and Dogmom!


----------



## diane278

grietje said:


> I love Sunday mornings because of snuggle time!
> 
> Lesley is the black blob mushed in between Harry and I.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And then he plopped himself on top of her.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And then it was time for a walk!


Is Harry always camera shy? Or is he trying to keep the morning light from waking him up?


----------



## diane278

CoastalCouture said:


> In about 6 weeks. So not that soon but, I am soooo excited.


Besides having a great time, I'm hoping that you will see lots, or at least some, BV and get some shots for us! Those pieces look perfect (and versatile) for your trip.


----------



## CoastalCouture

Thanks. Now that I've almost got my travel jewelry sorted, it's time to focus on the footwear. I've been auditioning shoes that are stylish, work with more than one outfit and, above all else, are comfortable. I'd like to try and limit it to 4 pairs of shoes total, including my emergency flip flops.


----------



## septembersiren

Looks like Sunday morning could not get any better


----------



## indiaink

grietje said:


> I love Sunday mornings because of snuggle time!
> 
> Lesley is the black blob mushed in between Harry and I.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And then he plopped himself on top of her.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And then it was time for a walk!



The first picture, even out of focus, is a prime candidate for large format printing, being framed, and hung in the bedroom.

Both photos are wonderful!  As are the subjects!


----------



## indiaink

Therapy Dog Monday: Today, a lady we visit regularly didn't want to sit up, as she wasn't feeling well. So Zoey laid down just like the lady was laying. You see Zoey's ears and expression - she knew exactly what she was doing. &#8234;She made the lady we were visiting start laughing.  Mission accomplished.


----------



## missbellamama

indiaink said:


> Therapy Dog Monday: Today, a lady we visit regularly didn't want to sit up, as she wasn't feeling well. So Zoey laid down just like the lady was laying. You see Zoey's ears and expression - she knew exactly what she was doing. &#8234;She made the lady we were visiting start laughing.  Mission accomplished.


What an accomplished dog  &#128150;


----------



## indiaink

missbellamama said:


> What an accomplished dog  &#128150;



She really surprised me today. Another lady told her to "Say Please" (and I thought OH NO! I haven't taught her that) before getting a treat but Zoey responded with a nice bark. I was shocked.  She was on her best paws today!


----------



## news2me

I am normally not a jealous type but seeing pictures of Lesley, Harry and Zoeye makes me wish I had a dog. They are so wonderful.


----------



## CoastalCouture

indiaink said:


> Therapy Dog Monday: Today, a lady we visit regularly didn't want to sit up, as she wasn't feeling well. So Zoey laid down just like the lady was laying. You see Zoey's ears and expression - she knew exactly what she was doing. &#8234;She made the lady we were visiting start laughing.  Mission accomplished.


What a good doggie. She looks so gentle.


----------



## grietje

news2me said:


> I am normally not a jealous type but seeing pictures of Lesley, Harry and Zoeye makes me wish I had a dog. They are so wonderful.


 
The power of a furry one is great!  Instantly softens you after a hard day.


But it's a fair amount of work too.  While Harry has come SOOOOO far, we still have to stay a step ahead of him and his fearful nature.  Our upcoming move has me a bit nervous as how to best transition him.  I have a plan but execution will be critical!


Lesley can just be flat out stubborn.  She's got this pouty walk she does when she's not in the mood.  It is SOOOOOO exasperating!


But it's all worth it in the end.


I hope you are well M!  It's nice to see your name pop up!


----------



## indiaink

See post #1895.  What do you think about my suggestion?



grietje said:


> The power of a furry one is great!  Instantly softens you after a hard day.
> 
> 
> But it's a fair amount of work too.  While Harry has come SOOOOO far, we still have to stay a step ahead of him and his fearful nature.  Our upcoming move has me a bit nervous as how to best transition him.  I have a plan but execution will be critical!
> 
> 
> Lesley can just be flat out stubborn.  She's got this pouty walk she does when she's not in the mood.  It is SOOOOOO exasperating!
> 
> 
> But it's all worth it in the end.
> 
> 
> I hope you are well M!  It's nice to see your name pop up!


----------



## grietje

indiaink said:


> See post #1895.  What do you think about my suggestion?


 
It's not really my style.  I do think it might be nice to print a little 4'x6' and put it in a frame on a book shelf but that's about it.


----------



## indiaink

grietje said:


> It's not really my style.  I do think it might be nice to print a little 4'x6' and put it in a frame on a book shelf but that's about it.



OK. I was just (am) so enamored with that photo.


----------



## grietje

indiaink said:


> OK. I was just (am) so enamored with that photo.


 
Well gosh, thank you.  It was, and is, a wonderful feeling when we had/have snuggle time.


----------



## diane278

I was lurking around online, when I stumbled across a brand new Peltro wallet. I tried to resist but caved in. On Monday, it was in Paris. Today, it arrived in Fresno. I'm pretty sure it's still in shock. France to Fresno is a bit of a change. It's bigger than my usual mini, but I just couldn't pass it up. (I still find it amazing that DHL got it here in two days....the site specified 2 day shipping but I didn't really think it would happen.)


----------



## indiaink

*


----------



## Mousse

diane278 said:


> I was lurking around online, when I stumbled across a brand new Peltro wallet. I tried to resist but caved in. On Monday, it was in Paris. Today, it arrived in Fresno. I'm pretty sure it's still in shock. France to Fresno is a bit of a change. It's bigger than my usual mini, but I just couldn't pass it up. (I still find it amazing that DHL got it here in two days....the site specified 2 day shipping but I didn't really think it would happen.)




Congrats. What a nice wallet. It will pair so well with ALL your BV bags.


----------



## diane278

Mousse said:


> Congrats. What a nice wallet. It will pair so well with ALL your BV bags.


It'll have to!   I'm not one to change wallets very often. I'm much too lazy.


----------



## septembersiren

I love peltro even more than ottone. Enjoy it is lively


----------



## diane278

septembersiren said:


> I love peltro even more than ottone. Enjoy it is lively


I couldn't pass it up. I love my cabat and the chance to have another piece was too much to ignore.


----------



## septembersiren

&#128077; it is beautiful


----------



## grietje

I think I have this wallet--not in Peltro--and with the new zipper.  I love it!


Now yours is just stunning!  If you find it's too big, you send it on up 99!


----------



## V0N1B2

septembersiren said:


> I love peltro even more than ottone. Enjoy it is lively


Me too.  Although I much prefer gold jewelry to silver.
Weird.
I don't think the wallet is _that_ much bigger than what you're used to, is it?  I have a feeling that may be starting to shift too. You've gone from Venetas to Pillows, and now totes. Maybe in six more months you'll be using large continental and/or zip-around wallets


----------



## diane278

grietje said:


> I think I have this wallet--not in Peltro--and with the new zipper.  I love it!
> Now yours is just stunning!  If you find it's too big, you send it on up 99!



Don't sit home waiting for a delivery from Fresno! 



indiaink said:


> *



I got it from Vestiaire. I'm not familiar with the site you mentioned. 



V0N1B2 said:


> Me too.  Although I much prefer gold jewelry to silver.
> Weird.
> I don't think the wallet is _that_ much bigger than what you're used to, is it?  I have a feeling that may be starting to shift too. You've gone from Venetas to Pillows, and now totes. Maybe in six more months you'll be using large continental and/or zip-around wallets



If your prediction comes to fruition, the wallet may be bigger but it will be empty.
I'm packing for a vacation at Frugality Village.


----------



## indiaink

diane278 said:


> I got it from Vestiaire. I'm not familiar with the site you mentioned.



Vestiaire is a collective of pre-owned luxury sellers.  I tried them once: Turns out the seller had already sold what I paid for. I received a refund in a timely manner. My heart was broken, nonetheless - I was trying to get an Alabastre Cervo Hobo.

FarFetch is a global community of over 400 fashion boutiques selling new, not pre-owned. Just did a quick search, nobody seems to have BV at the moment. I found my Max Mara Whitney in Italy - that exactly "two-day shipping" was insane! And for free!


----------



## diane278

indiaink said:


> Vestiaire is a collective of pre-owned luxury sellers.  I tried them once: Turns out the seller had already sold what I paid for. I received a refund in a timely manner. My heart was broken, nonetheless - I was trying to get an Alabastre Cervo Hobo.
> 
> FarFetch is a global community of over 400 fashion boutiques selling new, not pre-owned. Just did a quick search, nobody seems to have BV at the moment. I found my Max Mara Whitney in Italy - that exactly "two-day shipping" was insane! And for free!


I suspect the shipping price is built into the sales price. Like other stores who ship "for free" but it's nice not to have to add it consciously. It's a good business model. However it happens, I now worship at the alter of DHL, as I'm all about instant gratification.


----------



## indiaink

diane278 said:


> I suspect the shipping price is built into the sales price. Like other stores who ship "for free" but it's nice not to have to add it consciously. It's a good business model. However it happens, I now worship at the alter of DHL, as I'm all about instant gratification.


FarFetch also added in the duties/taxes.  Well, based on the sale price with Max Mara vs. Julian Boutique, I saved about $115, plus saved on those duties/taxes.  I was OK with that. Hate Customs.  You do know that anything under $800 is now duty-free? 

Yes, I am VERY happy with DHL.


----------



## septembersiren

Correct me if I am wrong
We should not be authenticating for Vestiaire. My understanding is that we do not authenticate for sellers. They are supposed to use a professional service.
This is what Boxermom told me when I first started to authenticate after I was no longer employed by BV


----------



## indiaink

septembersiren said:


> Correct me if I am wrong
> We should not be authenticating for Vestiaire. My understanding is that we do not authenticate for sellers. They are supposed to use a professional service.
> This is what Boxermom told me when I first started to authenticate after I was no longer employed by BV



Vestiaire is a 'store front' for individual sellers, like Malleries, that is all.


----------



## septembersiren

I don't think we are supposed to be authenticating for sellers only buyers


----------



## indiaink

septembersiren said:


> I don't think we are supposed to be authenticating for sellers only buyers



How can we tell the difference if they don't tell us?


----------



## KY bag lady

I have been on Vestiaire's website many times but didn't know anything about them. I'm glad to see you have had a good experience, I'll feel better buying from them now.

My only problem is they send out too many emails. I have had over 50 emails from them in just a few weeks. That gets annoying.


----------



## V0N1B2

Personally, I don't care who is asking for an authentication. If it stops someone from buying or selling a fake bag, I'm all for it. If someone buys a BV at goodwill for $5.00 and wants to sell it on eBay for $500, more power to them. I wouldn't want to deny them an authentication and have them take their chances listing a potentially counterfeit bag.
So for me, it's about making sure that someone not only doesn't buy a fake, but that someone isn't unknowingly posting a fake for sale.  Isn't that why we're all here?  

At the end of the day, regardless of who you/we choose to authenticate for, it doesn't mean squat. The opinions offered here are just that - opinions. They aren't official and can't be used in any kind of legal dispute. In fact, I'm not sure anyone's opinion can be. Even the paid authentication services have disclaimers on their websites.  I have to be honest and say that I've never really been a fan of the AT threads on this forum. I think it opens up Megs & Vlad to issues that they shouldn't have to deal with. In a perfect world, everyone would buy directly from the boutique or authorized dealer, but we all know that just isn't feasible. In a perfect world, there would be no need for fakes.  In a perfect world, everyone would pay for an "official authentication" and allow those companies providing it, to be legally responsible for their opinions.

The truth is, you have to feel good about what you are doing and for whom.  If you don't feel comfortable authenticating for a seller, then don't do it.  I personally don't like authenticating small items and accessories like belts, key chains, lanyards etc. Too easily faked and I would feel terrible if I made a mistake.  Same goes for Cabats. It has nothing to do with how many Cabats I may or may not have in my possession, but how easily faked a bag like that is, not to mention the high value of the item. I prefer to leave that to a service that wants to take legal responsibility for their opinion.

I know other forums here won't authenticate without a live link, and that's their prerogative. For me, whether or not a bag is for sale today, or the listing ended yesterday doesn't matter. It's the same bag. It didn't suddenly become inauthentic because the listing ended. An item is either real or fake - the date on the calendar is irrelevant. Same goes for an eBay listing or finding a bag in your Nana's closet. Like you can't give an opinion if the item is in your possession, but you can if some unknown person on the internet _claims_ to have it in their possession.

Anyway, I'm not a big fan of "rules" and until TPTB come down and put the rules in writing, I will continue to help out where I can - buyer or seller. Besides, like India wrote above: there is no way to tell who is a seller, unless they state it in their post. I guess that's where the live link rules come in.
I'm just happy to help anyone that needs it.


----------



## indiaink

KY bag lady said:


> I have been on Vestiaire's website many times but didn't know anything about them. I'm glad to see you have had a good experience, I'll feel better buying from them now.
> 
> My only problem is they send out too many emails. I have had over 50 emails from them in just a few weeks. That gets annoying.



Surely they have an 'Unsubscribe' option?  I never get any cr@p from them.


----------



## indiaink

V0N1B2 said:


> Personally, I don't care who is asking for an authentication. If it stops someone from buying or selling a fake bag, I'm all for it. If someone buys a BV at goodwill for $5.00 and wants to sell it on eBay for $500, more power to them. I wouldn't want to deny them an authentication and have them take their chances listing a potentially counterfeit bag.
> So for me, it's about making sure that someone not only doesn't buy a fake, but that someone isn't unknowingly posting a fake for sale.  Isn't that why we're all here?
> 
> At the end of the day, regardless of who you/we choose to authenticate for, it doesn't mean squat. The opinions offered here are just that - opinions. They aren't official and can't be used in any kind of legal dispute. In fact, I'm not sure anyone's opinion can be. Even the paid authentication services have disclaimers on their websites.  I have to be honest and say that I've never really been a fan of the AT threads on this forum. I think it opens up Megs & Vlad to issues that they shouldn't have to deal with. In a perfect world, everyone would buy directly from the boutique or authorized dealer, but we all know that just isn't feasible. In a perfect world, there would be no need for fakes.  In a perfect world, everyone would pay for an "official authentication" and allow those companies providing it, to be legally responsible for their opinions.
> 
> The truth is, you have to feel good about what you are doing and for whom.  If you don't feel comfortable authenticating for a seller, then don't do it.  I personally don't like authenticating small items and accessories like belts, key chains, lanyards etc. Too easily faked and I would feel terrible if I made a mistake.  Same goes for Cabats. It has nothing to do with how many Cabats I may or may not have in my possession, but how easily faked a bag like that is, not to mention the high value of the item. I prefer to leave that to a service that wants to take legal responsibility for their opinion.
> 
> I know other forums here won't authenticate without a live link, and that's their prerogative. For me, whether or not a bag is for sale today, or the listing ended yesterday doesn't matter. It's the same bag. It didn't suddenly become inauthentic because the listing ended. An item is either real or fake - the date on the calendar is irrelevant. Same goes for an eBay listing or finding a bag in your Nana's closet. Like you can't give an opinion if the item is in your possession, but you can if some unknown person on the internet _claims_ to have it in their possession.
> 
> Anyway, I'm not a big fan of "rules" and until TPTB come down and put the rules in writing, I will continue to help out where I can - buyer or seller. Besides, like India wrote above: there is no way to tell who is a seller, unless they state it in their post. I guess that's where the live link rules come in.
> I'm just happy to help anyone that needs it.


----------



## diane278

KY bag lady said:


> I have been on Vestiaire's website many times but didn't know anything about them. I'm glad to see you have had a good experience, I'll feel better buying from them now.
> 
> My only problem is they send out too many emails. I have had over 50 emails from them in just a few weeks. That gets annoying.


I typically spam repeating sites so it's not been a problem for me. I was nervous going into this but since I knew it was probably going to be my only chance at a peltro wallet, I decided it was worth it.....and it was. Also, I simply paid directly with my Visa knowing how easy it would be to get my account credited if anything went wrong.


----------



## jburgh

Septembersiren is correct, the Purseforum is an advocate for the buyer.  A seller should know if their item is authentic, and if they don't should consult a service, not the Purseforum.  

If a buyer wants to get an opinion on an eBay item, yes, there is a format.  This help document which items have been authenticated and aids in searches.  We expect someone to do a quick search for the ebay item number before asking for an ebay authentication.  I have been in forums where the same auction item was posted over and over and over.

However, if a buyer is involved in a private sale with all the required photos, I think that is completely acceptable, as are auctions where the item had ended.


----------



## septembersiren

Happy Mother's Day to all
If your children have 2 legs or 4 legs enjoy them!&#128144;


----------



## KY bag lady

Happy Derby Day from my hometown of Louisville.

The Derby is a great day for people watching , including bags. Mostly the big designer will be Chanel. There are restrictions on purse size so small bags like the Pillow will be best. In the old days we always took totes and bags. My Mother would have foot spray, raincoats and all kinds of stuff in the totes. They don't allow umbrellas so the raincoats come in handy. It has rained on Derby Day but never on the Derby race. 

Every year from the 60s a member of my family has attended the Derby. This year my nephew from Nashville will be in the infield. I'll be watching the race with my grandson and drinking from our Derby glasses in San Diego.

Happy Derby Day!


----------



## indiaink

*Happy Mother's Day from Zoey*​


----------



## septembersiren

Hoping everyone had a wonderful Mother's day.
Although I did not receive any BV I did get a dozen chocolate covered strawberries yesterday. So cute it came in a box shaped like a strawberry. This morning by fedex I received a bracelet with birthstone round charms for my boys and their wives and initial for my 3 grandchildren. My DDIL last year sent me a different bracelet with charms for my 2 boys and charms for my 3 grandkids. I jokingly complained that the bracelet was incomplete because there were no charms for my 2 DIL's. They rectified that this year. The only one missing now is miss Wicky. I guess it is off to Pandora for another charm lol


----------



## missbellamama

septembersiren said:


> Hoping everyone had a wonderful Mother's day.
> Although I did not receive any BV I did get a dozen chocolate covered strawberries yesterday. So cute it came in a box shaped like a strawberry. This morning by fedex I received a bracelet with birthstone round charms for my boys and their wives and initial for my 3 grandchildren. My DDIL last year sent me a different bracelet with charms for my 2 boys and charms for my 3 grandkids. I jokingly complained that the bracelet was incomplete because there were no charms for my 2 DIL's. They rectified that this year. The only one missing now is miss Wicky. I guess it is off to Pandora for another charm lol


I do love Pandora charms  the variety  is amazing!


----------



## septembersiren

Hahaha I just noticed the way they put the bracelet together the initials which are H for Hazel A for Ayla and M fir Marvin spell HAM. I wonder if the person that put it together realised it spelled ham or if my DIL had them put it together that way. The H is in-between the charms that are the birthstones of Hazel's parents and the A and M are between my other sons and wife's birthstones
All my grandchildren are HAMS so it is fitting


----------



## LLANeedle

That's a wonderful gift SS.


----------



## grietje

I'm in the throws of moving out and moving in!  We are T minus 144 hours to moving into our new house which is in the final stage of a 7-month renovation.  DH and I take turns being project manager on things and so I'm the PM on both the move in and move out. 

We sold our existing home in three days and are in the midst of inspections and all things escrow.   

For those of you in IT, getting the new house done is like getting ready for a go-live.  We now have daily check point calls and meetings, a daily calendar, and it is just flat out crazy.  I'm not sleeping because there is so much to think about.  I believe there are six vendors at the new house today (iron peeps for stairs, wood floor guy, GC, flagstone peeps, pool peep, HVAC peeps, plant delivery). To think there'll be more tomorrow! 

We are hosting a fundraiser at the new house next Thursday so the pressure is on!

 Oh, and did I mention I'm working?! 

Anyhow, if I'm not posting much, this is why!


----------



## Mousse

Congrats! I know this has been a huge project for you and DH. I admire your ability to manage this while working a high profile full time job. Hope you are having the mayoral candidates fund raiser catered! That will relieve some stress.


----------



## septembersiren

Congratulations on your move.
I remember when my MIL was redoing the downstairs of the family Manse. She was stressed to the max. She was having custom wall paper done for one of the rooms I forget which one. Even though the wallpaper was ordered 6 months in advance there of course was a snag. To put more pressure of everything she agreed to have my SIL engagement party at the house. Everyone told her to have it out but she would have none of it. We are also talking 25-30 years ago. If there was fedex nobody we knew ever used them. I remember going to the airport with my ex and buying a seat on an airplane for the wall paper. Long story short the wall paper hanger left at 6:30 and guests started to arrive at 7.
I hope you have a successful move and your fund raiser turns out great and your job does not suffer


----------



## jburgh

Wow G, it is finally happening! After next Thursday, you can relax.  




grietje said:


> I'm in the throws of moving out and moving in!  We are T minus 144 hours to moving into our new house which is in the final stage of a 7-month renovation.  DH and I take turns being project manager on things and so I'm the PM on both the move in and move out.
> 
> We sold our existing home in three days and are in the midst of inspections and all things escrow.
> 
> For those of you in IT, getting the new house done is like getting ready for a go-live.  We now have daily check point calls and meetings, a daily calendar, and it is just flat out crazy.  I'm not sleeping because there is so much to think about.  I believe there are six vendors at the new house today (iron peeps for stairs, wood floor guy, GC, flagstone peeps, pool peep, HVAC peeps, plant delivery). To think there'll be more tomorrow!
> 
> We are hosting a fundraiser at the new house next Thursday so the pressure is on!
> 
> Oh, and did I mention I'm working?!
> 
> Anyhow, if I'm not posting much, this is why!


----------



## LLANeedle

Yes, good luck G.  I could write a book on renovations....I've gutted three houses.  My hubby's idea of moving is to leave one address to go to work and return home to another.  Hope your fundraiser goes well and is wildly successful.


----------



## GoStanford

Bella tote or something very much like is now called "Montebello" tote on the Saks website.  Thoughts?


----------



## LLANeedle

GoStanford said:


> Bella tote or something very much like is now called "Montebello" tote on the Saks website.  Thoughts?



Similar but different?  It's much smaller and the strap is different....also there are leather slides on the ends near the top.  Being smaller, it has a dressier look to me.  Did you see the ostrich Roma...$115,000?  Ouch.  NM is showing some pieces in a new color they are calling wine.  I'm sure BV has another name for it.  It's a beautiful color for fall.


----------



## diane278

I'm getting the feeling that perhaps Tomas is channeling a little Chanel.....

(I know the print is small but I was trying to include the size & price info....)


----------



## Mousse

diane278 said:


> I'm getting the feeling that perhaps Tomas is channeling a little Chanel.....



I do see that Chanel channeling. If I find the right color and leather, this could be the  "girlie" bag solution I was lusting at the Valley Fair meet-up in March.


----------



## jmcadon

I hate shopping on the BV web site!  I tried to check out most of the day yesterday and finally got an email from them with a link.  Jeez BV, get it together!


----------



## GoStanford

LLANeedle said:


> Similar but different?  It's much smaller and the strap is different....also there are leather slides on the ends near the top.  Being smaller, it has a dressier look to me.  Did you see the ostrich Roma...$115,000?  Ouch.  NM is showing some pieces in a new color they are calling wine.  I'm sure BV has another name for it.  It's a beautiful color for fall.


I saw a dark red on either the Neiman Marcus or Saks website called Barolo.  There are some beautiful pieces for pre-order, including a wine-colored cervo hobo.


----------



## diane278

There's an interview in the online Financial Times with Tomas Maier.

Here's the link:
http://howtospendit.ft.com/style/90823-an-interview-with-bottega-venetas-tomas-maier?ref=REL_ART


----------



## Mousse

diane278 said:


> There's an interview in the online Financial Times with Tomas Maier.
> 
> Here's the link:
> http://howtospendit.ft.com/style/90823-an-interview-with-bottega-venetas-tomas-maier?ref=REL_ART




Thanks for sharing. Tomas is a master of the interview.


----------



## CoastalCouture

diane278 said:


> There's an interview in the online Financial Times with Tomas Maier.
> 
> Here's the link:
> http://howtospendit.ft.com/style/90823-an-interview-with-bottega-venetas-tomas-maier?ref=REL_ART


Thanks Diane. That was a good read.

In other news, I can't get Peony out of my head.


----------



## septembersiren

Not to dis the beloved Tomas but I have read a lot of his interviews ( it was required) they are all the same


----------



## indiaink

septembersiren said:


> Not to dis the beloved Tomas but I have read a lot of his interviews ( it was required) they are all the same



Agreed.


----------



## grietje

septembersiren said:


> Not to dis the beloved Tomas but I have read a lot of his interviews ( it was required) they are all the same



I'm actually glad of that. His message is consistent. And I can appreciate that. And he's probably not big on interviews.  This is an artist that wants to focus on his craft.


----------



## GoStanford

The Outnet has some gorgeous Tomas Maier clutches, totes, and small leather pouches.  There is a two-tone brown and orange leather clutch I like a lot.  Apparently only one is left in stock, as it's listed as an additional 30% off but final sale.  It would be aspirational for me, as I don't need a sharply tailored clutch like this, but it's very pretty.

Do any of you have purses or accessories from his other line?


----------



## septembersiren

Anybody hear watch Outlander or have read the books,


----------



## diane278

septembersiren said:


> Anybody hear watch Outlander or have read the books,


I have watched bits of various episodes but not enough to know what's going on....


----------



## septembersiren

diane278 said:


> I have watched bits of various episodes but not enough to know what's going on....



Shame you didn't stick with it.
Great series
Great acting


----------



## diane278

septembersiren said:


> Shame you didn't stick with it.
> Great series
> Great acting


I figured I could binge watch it at some point. My concentration doesn't seem to be what it used to be.


----------



## jburgh

septembersiren said:


> Anybody hear watch Outlander or have read the books,



I have not read the books, but I am all caught up on the series. You?


----------



## septembersiren

Read 4 of the books
Watched every episode
Loved the wedding episode
They handled it well
Charming


----------



## Mousse

The Jacaranda trees in the Silicon Valley are at their peak bloom this Memorial Day weekend. I tried to capture the beautiful, deep periwinkle color. When the blossoms start to fall next week, they will form a carpet of purple on the ground.


----------



## jmcadon

We are going to get our first 100 degree day this week...ick!  I just may have to find a Brunito iron bag to sit by the pool with me


----------



## chloebagfreak

Mousse said:


> The Jacaranda trees in the Silicon Valley are at their peak bloom this Memorial Day weekend. I tried to capture the beautiful, deep periwinkle color. When the blossoms start to fall next week, they will form a carpet of purple on the ground.


Wow...this totally brightened my day!  I love these and the colors are so vivid I could practically touch them. Great photography
I love the reference to a " carpet of purple." So poetic


----------



## diane278

Mousse said:


> The Jacaranda trees in the Silicon Valley are at their peak bloom this Memorial Day weekend. I tried to capture the beautiful, deep periwinkle color. When the blossoms start to fall next week, they will form a carpet of purple on the ground.


Gorgeous!


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

Giving Nickel a bath and a trim today


----------



## Mousse

chloebagfreak said:


> Wow...this totally brightened my day!  I love these and the colors are so vivid I could practically touch them. Great photography.
> I love the reference to a " carpet of purple." So poetic.



When I moved from Boston to LA years ago, I was blown away by the Jacaranda May color "displays" in my South Bay beach neighborhood. Boston has its fall color but other than lilacs, there is nothing like the Jacaranda back east. I was happy when we moved to the Silicon Valley and found that these gorgeous trees thrive here. Their blooming season is so short; I enjoy every moment.


----------



## grietje

BV_LC_poodle said:


> Giving Nickel a bath and a trim today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3368300



Do you have your own grooming station or do you go somewhere?  The set up looks ideal!

Harry and Lesley just go into a walk in shower and I join them and we do a quick scrub.  They love the towel off more than anything. In fact, I was thinking they'd get a bath today or tomorrow.

We just returned from the farmers market and the dogs were a hit, especially Harry.  He's quite entertaining looking with his huge head and people seem to be drawn to him.  His fearful nature has really improved and he was a great boy with people of all shapes, sizes and ages.  Lesley is 'super chill.' The only thing that spins her up is the possibility of food.


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

grietje said:


> Do you have your own grooming station or do you go somewhere?  The set up looks ideal!
> 
> 
> 
> Harry and Lesley just go into a walk in shower and I join them and we do a quick scrub.  They love the towel off more than anything. In fact, I was thinking they'd get a bath today or tomorrow.
> 
> 
> 
> We just returned from the farmers market and the dogs were a hit, especially Harry.  He's quite entertaining looking with his huge head and people seem to be drawn to him.  His fearful nature has really improved and he was a great boy with people of all shapes, sizes and ages.  Lesley is 'super chill.' The only thing that spins her up is the possibility of food.




Yes, I have my own grooming station set up. He goes to the groomer twice a year to get the pattern set and I bathe and groom him the rest of the time. I appreciate his patience when I was still learning. It took 4 hrs table time when I first started. Now it's about 2.5 hrs. 

Farmers market is one of Nickel's favorite places. The fruit vendors know him by name and offer him samples of apples and berries. People love to take pictures of him and he enjoys all the attention there.


----------



## diane278

BV_LC_poodle said:


> Giving Nickel a bath and a trim today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3368300


Hey, pretty boy.....we've missed you. Your mom is making you look so handsome today.


----------



## krawford

BV_LC_poodle said:


> Giving Nickel a bath and a trim today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3368300



Beautiful!  Just wondering, where does he sleep at night?


----------



## Mousse

diane278 said:


> Hey, pretty boy.....we've missed you. Your mom is making you look so handsome today.




+1. We have missed you Nickel. You are such a stylish boy!


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

diane278 said:


> Hey, pretty boy.....we've missed you. Your mom is making you look so handsome today.







krawford said:


> Beautiful!  Just wondering, where does he sleep at night?







Mousse said:


> +1. We have missed you Nickel. You are such a stylish boy!




Nickel: I woof you ladies too! Mama has been busy so she hasn't been posting my pictures here.  Oh, I saw a fan mail! Let me answer that question - of course I sleep with my papa and mama. I like to curl up like a furball under the cover.


----------



## krawford

My two pups sleep with us as well


----------



## grietje

Add Lesley and Harry to the in bed contingent.  Lesley is usually at the foot on my side and Harry is on my right side and usually ending up with his butt dangerously close to my face. I take the middle of the bed so DH is not disturbed.


----------



## LLANeedle

Bella sleeps with us and makes little mewing noises to get us to move if we're not positioned to accommodate her.


----------



## jmcadon

Ha ha...both our pits sleep with us too...or rather we sleep with them!


----------



## krawford

My son and daughter in law sleep with their big black lab on top of covers and a wiener under the covers and a yellow lab on a full sized sofa in their large bedroom.  And they say the are ready for a baby. Yeah right.


----------



## BookerMoose

All four of ours sleep with us too.  Nutmeg is usually up top between our pillows and the rest are under the covers.  Buzz knows to keep at least his snout out of the duvet so he doesn't overheat.  Shortcake and Hubble are not quite as accomplished and therefore go through a constant cycle throughout the night of overheating under the covers/lying on top of the covers to cool down/asking to go back under the covers once cooled down.  Luckily I seem to be able to let them under the covers without waking up or I wouldn't get any sleep!


----------



## grietje

BookerMoose said:


> All four of ours sleep with us too.  Nutmeg is usually up top between our pillows and the rest are under the covers.  Buzz knows to keep at least his snout out of the duvet so he doesn't overheat.  Shortcake and Hubble are not quite as accomplished and therefore go through a constant cycle throughout the night of overheating under the covers/lying on top of the covers to cool down/asking to go back under the covers once cooled down.  Luckily I seem to be able to let them under the covers without waking up or I wouldn't get any sleep!



I read this to DH and he said it sounded like torture!  I think it sounds like love.

It also sound like Nutmeg is settling in quite well!


----------



## BookerMoose

grietje said:


> I read this to DH and he said it sounded like torture!  I think it sounds like love.
> 
> It also sound like Nutmeg is settling in quite well!



Thanks *grietje* - I agree it is love (or craziness)!  And an update - Nutmeg spent most of last night under the covers with the rest of them - and she didn't cycle!


----------



## diane278

I just saw this bag in Vogue. I didn't think I liked these multi patterned bags but seeing it paired with this printed dress, I'm rethinking my stance.


----------



## septembersiren

Tomorrow I am going to see my youngest granddaughter. I have not seen her since September 2015. Hope she isn't afraid of me this time.
I am going armed with books stuffed animals clothing and shoes. Lol


----------



## diane278

septembersiren said:


> Tomorrow I am going to see my youngest granddaughter. I have not seen her since September 2015. Hope she isn't afraid of me this time.
> I am going armed with books stuffed animals clothing and shoes. Lol


That should do it! Have fun!


----------



## diane278

New photos of the cabat that just arrived at Valley Fair. I think it's really attractive but I don't wear black so it isn't the one for me....

The medium is $8,300 and the large is $9,500. 

Colors: Nero, Bianco, & NLG. (Thanks, Mousse, for the details I was missing.)

(I originally posted this in the sale thread by mistake, so I have reposted it here, where I originally planned to post.)


----------



## GoStanford

diane278 said:


> New photos of the cabat that just arrived at Valley Fair. I think it's really attractive but I don't wear black so it isn't the one for me....
> 
> The medium is $8,300 and the large is $9,500.
> 
> Colors: Nero, Bianco, & NLG. (Thanks, Mousse, for the details I was missing.)
> 
> (I originally posted this in the sale thread by mistake, so I have reposted it here, where I originally planned to post.)



How pretty!  The edges of the woven strips look very smooth and finished, as if there is a fold or wrapped portion along each edge.  Reminds me of hand-woven cane or rattan furniture, which I think is beautiful.


----------



## GoStanford

From the BV Sale Coming thread - I'd like to hear more about this possible change to the Veneta (which itself was a change from the older Veneta).  Does anybody have more info or thoughts on what needs improvement?  A cousin's mom has a new Veneta in Byzantine, and I haven't checked with her how the bag is holding up.  





diane278 said:


> I was told by my SA that the Veneta is being changed because the last changes weren't totally accepted by customers.  She didn't know exactly what was being changed, only that changes were coming. You may like the new version better so waiting might not be the worst idea. Of course, they won't be on sale....so that's something to consider also.


----------



## diane278

GoStanford said:


> From the BV Sale Coming thread - I'd like to hear more about this possible change to the Veneta (which itself was a change from the older Veneta).  Does anybody have more info or thoughts on what needs improvement?  A cousin's mom has a new Veneta in Byzantine, and I haven't checked with her how the bag is holding up.


I asked if the changes were about the handles but the SA I asked didn't know. That was the reason I stopped buying the veneta. I used to be devoted to the medium but between the fatter handle and the change in the opening, I felt the proportions were "off" in the mediums and I stopped buying them. I guess we'll see when the style reappears or when someone finds out exactly what's coming.


----------



## Kharris332003

diane278 said:


> I asked if the changes were about the handles but the SA I asked didn't know. That was the reason I stopped buying the veneta. I used to be devoted to the medium but between the fatter handle and the change in the opening, I felt the proportions were "off" in the mediums and I stopped buying them. I guess we'll see when the style reappears or when someone finds out exactly what's coming.


Thanks so much for posting. I'm going to consider carefully before buying.


----------



## Kharris332003

http://www.nytimes.com/2016/06/02/f...l?smprod=nytcore-ipad&smid=nytcore-ipad-share

Tiny bag article in the NY Times


----------



## septembersiren

GoStanford said:


> How pretty!  The edges of the woven strips look very smooth and finished, as if there is a fold or wrapped portion along each edge.  Reminds me of hand-woven cane or rattan furniture, which I think is beautiful.



I was thinking this weave really reminds me of a ratan basket
And 
WOW cabat has become extremely pricey


----------



## septembersiren

I am in Florida. Not sure how people live here. It is so hot so humid ugh! Seeing my youngest granddaughter for the 2nd time. It is not so hard when your kids move away but once they have children it is like a big permanent ache that you don't get to see the little ones that much. Good news it only took her 1 day to warm up. Last time she didn't go near me until I was leaving. &#127774;


----------



## GoStanford

septembersiren said:


> Good news it only took her 1 day to warm up. Last time she didn't go near me until I was leaving. &#127774;



Is that her picture in your Forum ID?  A cutie for sure!  I'm glad you got lots of good grandkid time.  I read somewhere that "the reason grandparents and grandchildren get along so well is that they are united against a common enemy."  LOL!


----------



## septembersiren

GoStanford said:


> Is that her picture in your Forum ID?  A cutie for sure!  I'm glad you got lots of good grandkid time.  I read somewhere that "the reason grandparents and grandchildren get along so well is that they are united against a common enemy."  LOL!



Yes that is her 14 months
That is the saying. Grandparents and grandkids united about a common enemy. I think that happens when they become a little older though.
Right now it is all delight


----------



## diane278

GoStanford said:


> How pretty!  The edges of the woven strips look very smooth and finished, as if there is a fold or wrapped portion along each edge.  Reminds me of hand-woven cane or rattan furniture, which I think is beautiful.


I got to see this irl this past weekend in Carmel. It's beautiful. But it's not something I would use in my everyday life. It reminds me of a beautiful plaid suit...sort of Chanel inspired, maybe. The workmanship is incredible and the colors are stellar. I know its a personal bias but I see it more as a piece to wear if one has black in their wardrobe...which means nearly everyone on the planet except me. I long ago removed all black from my closet.  White pants, black tunic and this bag would be gorgeous. I tried to get a really good closeup of the weave. It is not seen at it's best with a navy maxi skirt and chambray linen tunic. And, even if it were perfect for me,  right now I'm all shopped out...such is life!


----------



## diane278

septembersiren said:


> Yes that is her 14 months
> That is the saying. Grandparents and grandkids united about a common enemy. I think that happens when they become a little older though.
> Right now it is all delight


Is this the cutie who was rocking a turban a while back?


----------



## septembersiren

diane278 said:


> Is this the cutie who was rocking a turban a while back?



The very one and only


----------



## floodette

Oh diane, it is such a pretty bag!


BTW I tried to PM you but seems like your inbox is full. Thanks a lot to remember me on the nuvolato. That's very sweet of you. However, as my country is a bit funky when it comes to custom and tax, I prefer to get mine closer to home. Currently am also in the talking with a reseller here. The bag looks good, but fingers crossed it is REAL large unlike the other time, when I got TWO maxi instead of one maxi and one large.


I will keep you updated. And big kiss for all the sweet ladies here.


----------



## diane278

Good Luck to you on your search. Fashionphile also has a nuvolato listed right now in case you need another option, although it's also here in the states.


----------



## diane278

septembersiren said:


> The very one and only


She's just as cute with sunglasses on as her turban!


----------



## septembersiren

Ty she is a keeper


----------



## diane278

septembersiren said:


> Ty she is a keeper


I don't have any biological grandchildren but I have several "adopted" ones, although most are much older than yours. However, one is five and he wants to play nonstop. I like toy cars and trucks as much as any 66 year old woman probably does and getting down on the floor to play but, omg, getting up is a struggle.  Plus, he never naps....and I need one after a couple of hours. But he's so much fun, it's worth the fatigue. 

I also have two grandnieces aged 4 & 5. Buying clothes for the girls is so much fun. I don't see them as often, but when I do they are usually in tutus.


----------



## floodette

diane278 said:


> but when I do they are usually in tutus.


 
This is too too cute! Do they take ballet class?


----------



## diane278

floodette said:


> This is too too cute! Do they take ballet class?


Yes, they do.  Their dance classes are hilarious as you can imagine at that age. For Christmas, I gave them multiple tutus for dress up. That way they can invite their friends over to play and there are enough tutus for everyone.


----------



## floodette

diane278 said:


> Yes, they do.  Their dance classes are hilarious as you can imagine at that age. For Christmas, I gave them multiple tutus for dress up. That way they can invite their friends over to play and there are enough tutus for everyone.


 
  


wish I could see their picture. I LOVE to watch baby class (as we call it).


----------



## diane278

floodette said:


> wish I could see their picture. I LOVE to watch baby class (as we call it).


I'll ask my niece if she has any she can email me. I think she only takes photos at the recitals and they are in the fall.


----------



## GoStanford

diane278 said:


> I got to see this irl this past weekend in Carmel. It's beautiful. But it's not something I would use in my everyday life. It reminds me of a beautiful plaid suit...sort of Chanel inspired, maybe.



Chanel-inspired is a very good description.  You're right; it looks like a tweed suit.  I think it looks good against your Elsa Peretti jewelry!  But you know your style best, and I think you are smart to choose the colors you feel best complement your wardrobe.  That kind of wisdom comes with time and experience.  It means each of your purses is a treasure and truly loved.


----------



## diane278

GoStanford said:


> Chanel-inspired is a very good description.  You're right; it looks like a tweed suit.  I think it looks good against your Elsa Peretti jewelry!  But you know your style best, and I think you are smart to choose the colors you feel best complement your wardrobe.  That kind of wisdom comes with time and experience.  It means each of your purses is a treasure and truly loved.



You're right. I see my mistakes as expensive in peace of mind (but part of my life). I have made my share in refining my BV collection but have learned to make better choices that are more appropriate for my wardrobe. Right now, I feel like all my bases are covered and that feels great. My only cabat, the Peltro, was new-to-me. If I ever purchase a new cabat, it will have to be something I see and know instantly that it's for me....although I don't know how anything can compare in my eyes to the Peltro. 

I believe in the Pareto Principle to a large degree. Applied to clothing, it would mean that most women actually wear 20% of their clothing 80% of the time. I try not to buy things that I love but probably won't use on a regular basis. Once in awhile, I do buy something that's more fantasy than reality but as long as it's not too often, I chalk it up to 'cognitive decline' (my go-to excuse) and enjoy the piece as much as possible.  With age, my  confidence in making choices has expanded equal to the disappearance of my waist. And, since the waist is long gone, my confidence is level has grown quite a bit!


----------



## CoastalCouture

Four more days till I go off on my European Adventure, Summer Edition 2016. It has been so hard to stay away from the designer sales lately, especially the very tempting BV offerings. I hope I find something to really wow me because I've been a patient shopper.


----------



## missbellamama

CoastalCouture said:


> Four more days till I go off on my European Adventure, Summer Edition 2016. It has been so hard to stay away from the designer sales lately, especially the very tempting BV offerings. I hope I find something to really wow me because I've been a patient shopper.


Do you have shopping time  set out in the area of any BV  boutiques ?


----------



## CoastalCouture

missbellamama said:


> Do you have shopping time  set out in the area of any BV  boutiques ?


Well, kinda sorta. I will be in towns with BV and I am hoping to be able to get to the BV outlet near Florence as well. Not sure when exactly that will be. I am counting on the fact that most stores seem to be open 7 and the outlet till 8, so I should be able to get in some shopping after our daytime activities end.


----------



## missbellamama

BV heaven  !!
Have an awesome time !


----------



## grietje

septembersiren said:


> I thought I posted in chat thread oh well
> How are Harry and Leslie adjusting?
> The weather &#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533; I am in Florida visiting my son and granddaughter and my lovely DIL
> I am leaving today in a Tropical storm
> Hate to fly anyway
> My plane takes off at 1:43. Rain supposed to stop at noon.
> So far flight status is on time.
> Hope I get home in time to vote.
> It was wonderful to see my little puddin head she is a cutie


 

I put us back in the  chat thread.


Les and Harry are doing better. It was rough at first.  They seemed quite lost. I had an older blanket from 42nd Ave and wherever I put that, the dogs laid.  I realized I was over exposing them with our walks, and so last week I decided to do the same walk everyday for a while so they could become familiar with that.  I'll introduce a new route later this week and then we'll go between the two.  Thereafter, another and so on.


I have to admit it might be a bit of projection though. As fabulous as the new place is, it's just that--new. And so it's not home yet--for me. I know it'll get there (and it's getting stronger every day), but I admit to having felt a bit lost and overwhelmed--even though it's a really great thing.  Shout out of thanks to Mousse and Diane who have been very patient with my ramblings on this matter.


Gosh, I hope you get home safely. People think Californian's are nuts to live in a place that could crack in half at any moment.  But I gotta say that the crazy weather on your side of the country makes me perfectly content living near the San Andreas fault!


----------



## septembersiren

I am home. The sun was shining in Tampa when I left &#127774;
However right after I walked in my front door.....it started to pour &#128561;


----------



## diane278

grietje said:


> I put us back in the  chat thread.
> 
> 
> Les and Harry are doing better. It was rough at first.  They seemed quite lost. I had an older blanket from 42nd Ave and wherever I put that, the dogs laid.  I realized I was over exposing them with our walks, and so last week I decided to do the same walk everyday for a while so they could become familiar with that.  I'll introduce a new route later this week and then we'll go between the two.  Thereafter, another and so on.
> 
> 
> I have to admit it might be a bit of projection though. As fabulous as the new place is, it's just that--new. And so it's not home yet--for me. I know it'll get there (and it's getting stronger every day), but I admit to having felt a bit lost and overwhelmed--even though it's a really great thing.  Shout out of thanks to Mousse and Diane who have been very patient with my ramblings on this matter.
> 
> 
> Gosh, I hope you get home safely. People think Californian's are nuts to live in a place that could crack in half at any moment.  But I gotta say that the crazy weather on your side of the country makes me perfectly content living near the San Andreas fault!


Moving is tough. I know I would have to retrain my brain to know where things are after years of being on autopilot.


----------



## diane278

I'm not sure which thread I saw them in, but several BVettes posted photos of bags with charms on them. So I just emailed BV to ask them to consider making BV charms for bags. Something like the disk (in a larger version) that they put on the knot. I googled the idea and came up with these. Or something in leather. It's a start. Besides, they're going to dismiss the idea....right after they stop laughing. 

In my younger years, I occasionally sent letters to CEO's of companies I invested in with suggestions. I would receive very polite, albeit brief, notes back thanking me but somehow my ideas never seemed worthy of putting into practice. Either the ideas lacked merit or I didn't own enough stock... it was probably both. Go figure.


----------



## septembersiren

diane278 said:


> I'm not sure which thread I saw them in, but several BVettes posted photos of bags with charms on them. So I just emailed BV to ask them to consider making BV charms for bags. Something like the disk (in a larger version) that they put on the knot. I googled the idea and came up with these. Or something in leather. It's a start. Besides, they're going to dismiss the idea....right after they stop laughing.
> 
> In my younger years, I occasionally sent letters to CEO's of companies I invested in with suggestions. I would receive very polite, albeit brief, notes back thanking me but somehow my ideas never seemed worthy of putting into practice. Either the ideas lacked merit or I didn't own enough stock... it was probably both. Go figure.



BV did make "charms" they were leather. They looked like a camera strap with an animal on the end. I know one "charm" was a butterfly and I think there was a monkey and and something else. 
Help me out here long time collectors. They came out about the same time they made the animal coin purses


----------



## diane278

septembersiren said:


> BV did make "charms" they were leather. They looked like a camera strap with an animal on the end. I know one "charm" was a butterfly and I think there was a monkey and and something else.
> Help me out here long time collectors. They came out about the same time they made the animal coin purses


Maybe they'll come back to that idea.


----------



## jmcadon

Has anyone ordered from BV outlet stores?  I purchased a bag from the NY outlet and they told me it is against company policy for them to provide me with tracking info?  But of course I have to sign for it.  They told me it should be here by Friday. I don't even know who they used ship...just seems weird.


----------



## Mousse

jmcadon said:


> Has anyone ordered from BV outlet stores?  I purchased a bag from the NY outlet and they told me it is against company policy for them to provide me with tracking info?  But of course I have to sign for it.  They told me it should be here by Friday. I don't even know who they used ship...just seems weird.




It is a company policy, even for the boutiques. BV usually uses Fed X. In the past the outlets / boutiques provided with me an estimated delivery time so I could plan being home.


----------



## diane278

diane278 said:


> I'm not sure which thread I saw them in, but several BVettes posted photos of bags with charms on them. So I just emailed BV to ask them to consider making BV charms for bags. Something like the disk (in a larger version) that they put on the knot. I googled the idea and came up with these. Or something in leather. It's a start. Besides, they're going to dismiss the idea....right after they stop laughing.
> 
> In my younger years, I occasionally sent letters to CEO's of companies I invested in with suggestions. I would receive very polite, albeit brief, notes back thanking me but somehow my ideas never seemed worthy of putting into practice. Either the ideas lacked merit or I didn't own enough stock... it was probably both. Go figure.


I got a brief response from BV. Love the speed of email.  "We sincerely appreciate your input and suggestions. I have forwarded this to the appropriate department for further consideration." 

I think i found a photo of the 'appropriate department'. 

I'm on my iPad so I apologize if the photo is too large. Well, now that I see it maybe it is the appropriate department!


----------



## septembersiren

jmcadon said:


> Has anyone ordered from BV outlet stores?  I purchased a bag from the NY outlet and they told me it is against company policy for them to provide me with tracking info?  But of course I have to sign for it.  They told me it should be here by Friday. I don't even know who they used ship...just seems weird.




It is against co policy to give out tracking numbers especially over the phone. Boutiques usually use UPS.  They do use Fedex but not on a regular basis


----------



## grietje

jmcadon said:


> Has anyone ordered from BV outlet stores?  I purchased a bag from the NY outlet and they told me it is against company policy for them to provide me with tracking info?  But of course I have to sign for it.  They told me it should be here by Friday. I don't even know who they used ship...just seems weird.



I learned this too when I ordered from the NY outlet. I find it rather silly.


----------



## diane278

septembersiren said:


> It is against co policy to give out tracking numbers especially over the phone. Boutiques usually use UPS.  They do use Fedex but not on a regular basis


I was also told this when I requested a tracking number. In my case, it was arriving via FedEx for whatever reason. I wanted to have the tracking number so I could have the package held at the local fedex store for later pickup. But it wasn't a huge deal. It just would have been easier for me. it turned out that I didn't have to be there to sign for it anyway, as it was a small purchase.


----------



## septembersiren

I would give my really good clients the tracking number on the down low
What can I say I'm a rebel
I just hate stupid rules and unenforceable laws


----------



## jmcadon

Nice to know its not just me   the way I feel about is I give them my credit card number...they know who I am!


----------



## diane278

jmcadon said:


> Nice to know its not just me   the way I feel about is I give them my credit card number...they know who I am!


Excellent point!


----------



## ksuromax

Good day to all  
I've been surfing and searching but without success to find any thread with BV silver jewelry items/styles/collection... can anyone kindly guide me, please, if there's any already, or, shall we start one?


----------



## Mousse

ksuromax said:


> Good day to all
> I've been surfing and searching but without success to find any thread with BV silver jewelry items/styles/collection... can anyone kindly guide me, please, if there's any already, or, shall we start one?



Here you go:
http://forum.purseblog.com/bottega-.../bottega-veneta-jewelry-pics-only-419941.html


----------



## septembersiren

Has anyone been on BV website lately.
They certainly know how to screw things up


----------



## jmcadon

septembersiren said:


> Has anyone been on BV website lately.
> They certainly know how to screw things up



It is ridiculous.  Twice I had to call when their on line checkout refused to allow my transaction to be completed. come to find out the problem was I did not enter my cell phone number in addition to my home phone number.  But it does not tell you that...it just won't go through.


----------



## jmcadon

Aaaggggghhhh!  I just got home and there was a note on my door from fed ex.  Seems the bag I ordered came a day early!  This is why we need tracking info!!!  I was told it should arrive on Friday and since they refuse to give me tracking info I missed the delivery.  This is ridiculous and I am pissed.  It just makes no sense.  I have ordered more expensive items from NM and Jimmy Choo and they have no problem providing tracking info. BV did not even send me a receipt!  This is extremely offensive to me....kind of like they don't trust me.


----------



## ksuromax

Mousse said:


> Here you go:
> http://forum.purseblog.com/bottega-.../bottega-veneta-jewelry-pics-only-419941.html


Thanks a lot!!!


----------



## GoStanford

Just looked at the beautiful Outlet photos posted by BV_Fan.  What's the reasoning for sending certain bags to an outlet?  Is it seasonal colors that are done being displayed in the main stores, other?


----------



## grietje

GoStanford said:


> Just looked at the beautiful Outlet photos posted by BV_Fan.  What's the reasoning for sending certain bags to an outlet?  Is it seasonal colors that are done being displayed in the main stores, other?



The bags are typically from a good year ago.


----------



## jmcadon

There a a few pillow bags included.  That Ayers pillow in the brown color combo is beautiful...


----------



## septembersiren

Grietje and any other of our socal friends
Hope the earth quake didn't do you any harm


----------



## grietje

septembersiren said:


> Grietje and any other of our socal friends
> Hope the earth quake didn't do you any harm



Didn't feel a thing up here.


----------



## Mousse

septembersiren said:


> Grietje and any other of our socal friends
> Hope the earth quake didn't do you any harm




The quake was near La Quinta in the desert. Glad I'm not in Palm Springs for work.


----------



## couturequeen

diane278 said:


> I was also told this when I requested a tracking number. In my case, it was arriving via FedEx for whatever reason. I wanted to have the tracking number so I could have the package held at the local fedex store for later pickup. But it wasn't a huge deal. It just would have been easier for me. it turned out that I didn't have to be there to sign for it anyway, as it was a small purchase.




All pricy boutiques do this, even for jewelry. One way to get automatic notifications about delivery times and holding at nearby locations is to sign up for FedEx home delivery and UPS My Choice accounts. No need to bother SAs since you'll get an email the day before and day of delivery, depending on the preferences you set up.


----------



## indiaink

couturequeen said:


> All pricy boutiques do this, even for jewelry. One way to get automatic notifications about delivery times and holding at nearby locations is to sign up for FedEx home delivery and UPS My Choice accounts. No need to bother SAs since you'll get an email the day before and day of delivery, depending on the preferences you set up.


Agreed - this is wonderful, and it's all free.

Couturequeen, it was so nice to meet you today!!!


----------



## couturequeen

indiaink said:


> Agreed - this is wonderful, and it's all free.
> 
> 
> 
> Couturequeen, it was so nice to meet you today!!!




I hope you're feeling better! It was so nice to meet you (and your cervo hobo) and I hope the rest of your trip goes well.


----------



## CoastalCouture

My Italian adventure is getting underway. So far, I have made it across the pond and I'm awaiting my connecting flight in Frankfurt. No BVs to report.


----------



## Mousse

CoastalCouture said:


> My Italian adventure is getting underway. So far, I have made it across the pond and I'm awaiting my connecting flight in Frankfurt. No BVs to report.




Have a fantastic trip!


----------



## jmcadon

Did anyone else get tickets to see Paul McCartney?  He will be here in early October and I can't wait!  We got an upgrade package which includes really good seats, a special entrance so no lines, and a reception before the concert where Paul will come do a meet and greet!  I have wanted to see him for so long....


----------



## septembersiren

jmcadon said:


> Did anyone else get tickets to see Paul McCartney?  He will be here in early October and I can't wait!  We got an upgrade package which includes really good seats, a special entrance so no lines, and a reception before the concert where Paul will come do a meet and greet!  I have wanted to see him for so long....



Enhoy enjoy enjoy.


----------



## grietje

jmcadon said:


> Did anyone else get tickets to see Paul McCartney?  He will be here in early October and I can't wait!  We got an upgrade package which includes really good seats, a special entrance so no lines, and a reception before the concert where Paul will come do a meet and greet!  I have wanted to see him for so long....



Even though we have a mini-suite at the new arena, we're not planning to see PM (tickets for other events are extra). He is great live though.  I saw him about 15 years ago. Your package sounds AWESOME!!!

We are seeing Sting and Peter Gabriel in Tahoe next month. It's going to be a magical night with the two of them on stage. And we see James Taylor two nights before. I'm pretty stoked about those.


----------



## missbellamama

He was my favourite  Beatle  - I think if I ever had the chance  to meet him, I'd be starstruck and wobbly legs...hope u can get a selfie  and post&#128521; and do have great time  !!!


----------



## diane278

Just got a photo of the new Barolo cabat from Danah @ VF. Mediums are $7000 and large are $8200. There are 3 large left in the US (4 were released) and 26 mediums.


----------



## indiaink

grietje said:


> Even though we have a mini-suite at the new arena, we're not planning to see PM (tickets for other events are extra). He is great live though.  I saw him about 15 years ago. Your package sounds AWESOME!!!
> 
> We are seeing Sting and Peter Gabriel in Tahoe next month. It's going to be a magical night with the two of them on stage. And we see James Taylor two nights before. I'm pretty stoked about those.



Love Sting - saw him with Paul Simon a few years ago. Best concert ever!


----------



## LLANeedle

diane278 said:


> Just got a photo of the new Barolo cabat from Danah @ VF. Mediums are $7000 and large are $8200. There are 3 large left in the US (4 were released) and 26 mediums.


I love this color


----------



## missbellamama

llaneedle said:


> i love this color


+1

my opinion - this colour on a cervo loop, would be luscious.


----------



## diane278

New purple coming....(next to Byzantine for comparison) I don't know the name...


----------



## diane278

New metallic coming.... Moon Dust


----------



## missbellamama

diane278 said:


> New metallic. Moon Dust



a reveal ?


----------



## diane278

missbellamama said:


> a reveal ?


No...just photos sent from an SA to let me know what's coming.  Just when I thought I was safe from new purchases....


----------



## missbellamama

Thank you..
Good to have pics  - I have seen a bag on NM or Saks  ? 
Not sure which  called  "Ciment"  a nice variation of grey


----------



## diane278

missbellamama said:


> Thank you..
> Good to have pics  - I have seen a bag on NM or Saks  ?
> Not sure which  called  "Ciment"  a nice variation of grey


that sounds interesting....


----------



## Mousse

diane278 said:


> New purple coming....(next to Byzantine for comparison) I don't know the name...




The purple is called Lavender. I just sent an e-mail to Valley Fair for info on what pieces will be offered in Lavender.


----------



## V0N1B2

diane278 said:


> New metallic coming.... Moon Dust


Really?


----------



## Mousse

According to Valley Fair, Lavender will only be available in SLGs.


----------



## Mousse

V0N1B2 said:


> Really?




I can visualize Moon Dust in a Cabat.


----------



## LLANeedle

diane278 said:


> New metallic coming.... Moon Dust


I like!!!!


----------



## septembersiren

diane278 said:


> New purple coming....(next to Byzantine for comparison) I don't know the name...



Love the shoe


----------



## indiaink

diane278 said:


> New metallic coming.... Moon Dust


So we're returning to pressed/embossed leather, are we -  I dislike 'Marco polo' intensely. Interesting way to cut production costs.


----------



## jburgh

indiaink said:


> So we're returning to pressed/embossed leather, are we -  I dislike 'Marco polo' intensely. Interesting way to cut production costs.



I like some of the embossed leathers.  The original Armature Veneta was textured and gorgeous.  Some of the grosgrain is pretty too.  For me, I think it is the pattern that make me like or not like it.  I'm not sure it is a cost cutting measure to emboss leather, unless you are using substandard leather.  Marco polo was coated canvas, yes?  I don't have any pieces, but I couldn't live without my Tods coated canvas in the rainy season.


----------



## diane278

jburgh said:


> I like some of the embossed leathers.  The original Armature Veneta was textured and gorgeous.  Some of the grosgrain is pretty too.  For me, I think it is the pattern that make me like or not like it.  I'm not sure it is a cost cutting measure to emboss leather, unless you are using substandard leather.  Marco polo was coated canvas, yes?  I don't have any pieces, but I couldn't live without my Tods coated canvas in the rainy season.



I do like the look of Moon Dust but as far as other BV embossed leathers, I don't have a BV knowledge base (history) to have a valid opinion.  I do have an Argento pillow which I love but that's it. I don't think I've even seen an Armature Veneta irl.


----------



## diane278

jburgh said:


> I like some of the embossed leathers.  The original Armature Veneta was textured and gorgeous.  Some of the grosgrain is pretty too.  For me, I think it is the pattern that make me like or not like it.  I'm not sure it is a cost cutting measure to emboss leather, unless you are using substandard leather.  Marco polo was coated canvas, yes?  I don't have any pieces, but I couldn't live without my Tods coated canvas in the rainy season.





diane278 said:


> I do like the look of Moon Dust but as far as other BV embossed leathers, I don't have a BV knowledge base (history) to have a valid opinion.  I do have an Argento pillow which I love but that's it. I don't think I've even seen an Armature Veneta irl.



If anyone wanted to post some photos of embossed BV leathers I'd love to see them. Or, if they're here somewhere, directions to where I can find them.


----------



## septembersiren

Rame was embossed and it was gorgeous. I don't think it is cost cutting. For them to emboss the leather is yet another step in the dying process. I would think that adding a step would add to the cost not make it cheaper.


----------



## indiaink

Oh my goodness, it's alright, everybody calm down. I meant 'embossed' as it looks like Marco Polo whether it was coated canvas or otherwise. It's just a look I don't care for, which I am allowed, I think, as it is my valid opinion that to me it looks less than desirable. To me. To each his own, etc etc.  Whew.


----------



## jburgh

indiaink said:


> Oh my goodness, it's alright, everybody calm down. I meant 'embossed' as it looks like Marco Polo whether it was coated canvas or otherwise. It's just a look I don't care for, which I am allowed, I think, as it is my valid opinion that to me it looks less than desirable. To me. To each his own, etc etc.  Whew.



Yep, just expressing my opinion.  I think I know what you mean...like the old Liz Claiborne purses, right? I'm not fond of that type of embossing.  

Thinking of Armatura now...time to get that Veneta out!


----------



## indiaink

jburgh said:


> Yep, just expressing my opinion.  I think I know what you mean...like the old Liz Claiborne purses, right? I'm not fond of that type of embossing.
> 
> Thinking of Armatura now...time to get that Veneta out!


Exactly.  I had an Armatura Veneta and even my DH loved that bag!


----------



## LLANeedle

I'm from the generation of, " if it ain't broke, why fix it?"  I just logged into the new and improved PF.  It took me ten minutes to get here to this window.  I'm too old and too impatient to learn new tricks.   My eyes can't read this ridiculous small font.  So, I'll say fair well.  It's been fun.  No need to comment.  I'm not coming back.


----------



## missbellamama

the new and "improved"? site will take some getting used to, agree,it took waaaay to long to get here


----------



## grietje

LLANeedle said:


> I'm from the generation of, " if it ain't broke, why fix it?"  I just logged into the new and improved PF.  It took me ten minutes to get here to this window.  I'm too old and too impatient to learn new tricks.   My eyes can't read this ridiculous small font.  So, I'll say fair well.  It's been fun.  No need to comment.  I'm not coming back.



We will miss you and it's not surprising.  In my field, when a new system is introduced and especially if it impacts the labor force, there's initial anxiety about lay offs.  But what happens is people retire.  They're just done with making another change and adapting.  This could be a case of poor change management on the part of the folks that run tPF.  What they should have done is communicated the change MUCH earlier and given areas where people could test drive.  Now I'm not all over tPF so here might have been an announcement but as we can see here it wasn't enough and a valuable member is leaving.


----------



## Kharris332003

grietje said:


> We will miss you and it's not surprising.  In my field, when a new system is introduced and especially if it impacts the labor force, there's initial anxiety about lay offs.  But what happens is people retire.  They're just done with making another change and adapting.  This could be a case of poor change management on the part of the folks that run tPF.  What they should have done is communicated the change MUCH earlier and given areas where people could test drive.  Now I'm not all over tPF so here might have been an announcement but as we can see here it wasn't enough and a valuable member is leaving.


I'm very sad that you are leaving. Even if you don't read this, I still wish you well and a wonderful life.


----------



## diane278

LLANeedle said:


> I'm from the generation of, " if it ain't broke, why fix it?"  I just logged into the new and improved PF.  It took me ten minutes to get here to this window.  I'm too old and too impatient to learn new tricks.   My eyes can't read this ridiculous small font.  So, I'll say fair well.  It's been fun.  No need to comment.  I'm not coming back.



I'm not happy about this. I hope you change your mind.


----------



## missbellamama

in total agreement, a change of heart, hopefully down the road at some point?


----------



## V0N1B2

LLANeedle said:


> I'm from the generation of, " if it ain't broke, why fix it?"  I just logged into the new and improved PF.  It took me ten minutes to get here to this window.  I'm too old and too impatient to learn new tricks.   My eyes can't read this ridiculous small font.  So, I'll say fair well.  It's been fun.  No need to comment.  I'm not coming back.


Took me a few tries to figure out how to quote you.
Save room in your Cabat, I'm coming with you. I doubt anyone will be too broken up about it. LOL
Too much, too small, not a fan, no test drive - as grietje mentioned. I'm not a social media junkie so IDGAF about like buttons and trending threads. I just want to see all the forums laid out, who posted last, and at what time. And pictures. Real pictures, not crappy thumbnails. I'm not clicking links to pics. Smilies, emoticons, whatever you want to call them. Blah.
I was looking forward to posting more pics from the very informal meetup and some cool stories about the fun we had in Seattle.
Meh.
#notimpressed


----------



## indiaink

V0N1B2 said:


> Took me a few tries to figure out how to quote you.
> Save room in your Cabat, I'm coming with you. I doubt anyone will be too broken up about it. LOL
> Too much, too small, not a fan, no test drive - as grietje mentioned. I'm not a social media junkie so IDGAF about like buttons and trending threads. I just want to see all the forums laid out, who posted last, and at what time. And pictures. Real pictures, not crappy thumbnails. I'm not clicking links to pics. Smilies, emoticons, whatever you want to call them. Blah.
> I was looking forward to posting more pics from the very informal meetup and some cool stories about the fun we had in Seattle.
> Meh.
> #notimpressed


Oh come on - I'm in the van (not driving, mind you) on the road home (somewhere in North Dakota) on my iPad and I've been signed in for less than 5 min and have my favorites set up and figured out the quote and so forth...  I think it's a terrific upgrade. And I'm an old woman who doesn't do social media (well, Zoey does, but that's another story).

Anybody who is considering leaving please give it a tiny bit of time and ask for help if you need it.


----------



## diane278

V0N1B2 said:


> Took me a few tries to figure out how to quote you.
> Save room in your Cabat, I'm coming with you. I doubt anyone will be too broken up about it. LOL
> Too much, too small, not a fan, no test drive - as grietje mentioned. I'm not a social media junkie so IDGAF about like buttons and trending threads. I just want to see all the forums laid out, who posted last, and at what time. And pictures. Real pictures, not crappy thumbnails. I'm not clicking links to pics. Smilies, emoticons, whatever you want to call them. Blah.
> I was looking forward to posting more pics from the very informal meetup and some cool stories about the fun we had in Seattle.
> Meh.
> #notimpressed



I agree about showing the photos. I want them big. My 66 year old eyes need them to be big! And I was hoping for more (big) photos from your meet up.


----------



## jmcadon

I just logged onto the new site and so far, so good.  Yes, it is different...but not so different that I want to leave...reminds me of when I got my iPad.  I was a Windows girl, but I figured most of it out...well, some of it.


----------



## jmcadon

LLANeedle said:


> I'm from the generation of, " if it ain't broke, why fix it?"  I just logged into the new and improved PF.  It took me ten minutes to get here to this window.  I'm too old and too impatient to learn new tricks.   My eyes can't read this ridiculous small font.  So, I'll say fair well.  It's been fun.  No need to comment.  I'm not coming back.


Oh, no....please don't go!  You can still view using the old format.  Did you read Vlads message?


----------



## septembersiren

ok I don't like this
took me some time to figure out how to get here
I want to send a private message and can't figure out how to do it
plus it won't let me log on, on my phone

and I don't like the new smileys


----------



## indiaink

septembersiren said:


> ok I don't like this
> took me some time to figure out how to get here
> I want to send a private message and can't figure out how to do it
> plus it won't let me log on, on my phone
> 
> and I don't like the new smileys



In the upper right corner there is a 'file box' icon - private messages are now conversations. Recommend reading the 'introductory message' at the top of the screen


----------



## diane278

So....I need some ideas. I talked my sister into a black cabat (her first BV) and she is now requesting a style that closes securely, as she spends a lot of time in NYC on business.  I thought the cabat would be good for her as she usually carries a laptop with her during the business day.  Right now, I have no idea if there is a style that closes securely and will hold the computer. If I have to go outside of BV,  I will really have a challenge as I have not purchased any other brands since I went down the BV rabbit hole.  Obviously, since I talked her into a BV, which she had never heard of before,  she is open to pretty much anything I suggest, as long as it works for her needs. As for design, she really is not concerned. Her focus is business. Any standoffs we encounter are usually decided by a round of rock, paper, scissors. (2 out of 3).  
I was thinking I'd look at the convertible bag. Will it hold a computer and is it heavy?


----------



## chloebagfreak

jmcadon said:


> Oh, no....please don't go!  You can still view using the old format.  Did you read Vlads message?


Hi, how do we do that? Thanks!


----------



## KY bag lady

LLANeedle said:


> I'm from the generation of, " if it ain't broke, why fix it?"  I just logged into the new and improved PF.  It took me ten minutes to get here to this window.  I'm too old and too impatient to learn new tricks.   My eyes can't read this ridiculous small font.  So, I'll say fair well.  It's been fun.  No need to comment.  I'm not coming back.


I'm 75 and I know I'm the oldest one on here. I agree that the new site, which I didn't know was coming, is hard to get use to. It took me awhile just to figure out how to reply. I had to find my password and log in. But I am not giving up. I learned how to use a computer when my friends would not. My daughters told me the more I practiced the better I would get - and they were right. Let's give it 2 weeks and then make a decision. I enjoy reading all the great posts here and the knowledge that is given on BVs. I'm going to give it some time and I hope the others will too.


----------



## septembersiren

diane278 said:


> So....I need some ideas. I talked my sister into a black cabat (her first BV) and she is now requesting a style that closes securely, as she spends a lot of time in NYC on business.  I thought the cabat would be good for her as she usually carries a laptop with her during the business day.  Right now, I have no idea if there is a style that closes securely and will hold the computer. If I have to go outside of BV,  I will really have a challenge as I have not purchased any other brands since I went down the BV rabbit hole.  Obviously, since I talked her into a BV, which she had never heard of before,  she is open to pretty much anything I suggest, as long as it works for her needs. As for design, she really is not concerned. Her focus is business. Any standoffs we encounter are usually decided by a round of rock, paper, scissors. (2 out of 3).
> I was thinking I'd look at the convertible bag. Will it hold a computer and is it heavy?




the first bag that came to mind for me before I even finished reading was the convertible
it is plenty big for a laptop and it has the zipper hand strap and shoulder strap


----------



## septembersiren

getting used to the new improved TPF
LLNeedle don't go
just take it slow
everyone will help you


----------



## jburgh

I am learning along with all of you.  Little by little it goes.  It is not as tough as it may seem for us oldsters...just daunting at first.  I truly hope no one leaves because of the new format, we look forward to posts from all of you.  I think we can all figure it out.  If you goof up and need something edited/deleted, I am happy to help.


----------



## diane278

septembersiren said:


> the first bag that came to mind for me before I even finished reading was the convertible
> it is plenty big for a laptop and it has the zipper hand strap and shoulder strap



Just got new info. She got a new improved iPad and uses that outside of the office. It's much lighter and easier to carry. Whew! I'm thinking that her next BV could be the large Roma. But only if I win Rock Paper Scissors.


----------



## GoStanford

It's not just those who have more life experience who are having a bumpy time adjusting to the new look.  Like anything that requires muscle memory, it will take time to get used to.  I don't want to lose the expertise all of you bring to this forum.


----------



## diane278

GoStanford said:


> It's not just those who have more life experience who are having a bumpy time adjusting to the new look.  Like anything that requires muscle memory, it will take time to get used to.  I don't want to lose the expertise all of you bring to this forum.



+1


----------



## diane278

My first attempt to post photos. I was told that this studded cabat comes only in large and is $9950. When loading photos, I chose to have them appear full size so I'm going 'post reply' now and see what happens. Fingers crossed.  





 It worked!  Yippee!!!


----------



## diane278

Now that I'm on a roll, here's a Nero pouch with gunmetal embroidery.


----------



## ksuromax

diane278 said:


> My first attempt to post photos. I was told that this studded cabat comes only in large and is $9950. When loading photos, I chose to have them appear full size so I'm going 'post reply' now and see what happens. Fingers crossed.
> 
> View attachment 3383626
> View attachment 3383624
> View attachment 3383625


I have mixed feelings - does the leather IRL really look worn/pierced? To be a Rock bag it should be a black-and-metal one, being so soft brown to me it doesnt look that Rock... though, i do like the colour ) nice and soft colour for a nice and relaxed bag, that's what a cabat is


----------



## GoStanford

diane278 said:


> Now that I'm on a role, here's a Nero pouch with gunmetal embroidery.



Nice job posting pictures!  I don't understand yet why some photos show up as B&W thumbnails that need to be clicked on, and others show up as full-color photos.  I'm slowly scooting around from forum to forum figuring out how this new look works.  My overwhelming impression is that the page just looks "busy," like the continuous live feeds on C-SPAN and CNN as opposed to the cleaner aesthetic that was in the older version.  I'm sure there a lot of useful functionality in this newer version, but it took me by surprise that the forums were down for 2 days, as I hadn't seen/realized there was going to be a change.

Anyway, back to chatting.


----------



## diane278

ksuromax said:


> I have mixed feelings - does the leather IRL really look worn/pierced? To be a Rock bag it should be a black-and-metal one, being so soft brown to me it doesnt look that Rock... though, i do like the colour ) nice and soft colour for a nice and relaxed bag, that's what a cabat is



I don't think it looks like a "rock bag". I think it looks like an interesting treatment. It didn't look worn. The studs are pretty small and a gold or brass finish. I tried to get a closeup so that they were more visible. The lighting in the store wasn't bright and I didn't ask to take it out into the sunlight.


----------



## diane278

GoStanford said:


> Nice job posting pictures!  I don't understand yet why some photos show up as B&W thumbnails that need to be clicked on, and others show up as full-color photos.  I'm slowly scooting around from forum to forum figuring out how this new look works.  My overwhelming impression is that the page just looks "busy," like the continuous live feeds on C-SPAN and CNN as opposed to the cleaner aesthetic that was in the older version.  I'm sure there a lot of useful functionality in this newer version, but it took me by surprise that the forums were down for 2 days, as I hadn't seen/realized there was going to be a change.
> 
> Anyway, back to chatting.



When I went to upload the photos, the choice popped up for either full size photos or thumbnails. I think it's a matter of how the already uploaded photos were moved Into the new format. Maybe all photos where formatted as thumbnails during the changes because it was faster and everything would be consistent that way. I didn't expect to see a choice but decided to try the full photo option to see how it would appear.  Trust me, if it were tricky I wouldn't have been able to figure it out.


----------



## ksuromax

diane278 said:


> I don't think it looks like a "rock bag". I think it looks like an interesting treatment. It didn't look worn. The studs are pretty small and a gold or brass finish. I tried to get a closeup so that they were more visible. The lighting in the store wasn't bright and I didn't ask to take it out into the sunlight.


Thanks, then it must be me... anyway, always nice to have  fresh breeze blown into good old things 
P.S. great job on posting pix!


----------



## diane278

ksuromax said:


> Thanks, then it must be me... anyway, always nice to have  fresh breeze blown into good old things
> P.S. great job on posting pix!



I agree that a rock bag would be black with silver studs. I never thought of that because I'm 66 and I was already old by the time that style came around. No one is more surprised than I am that the photos were easy to post. (Woodstock was my era. Hair & the Age of Aquarius).


----------



## ksuromax

diane278 said:


> I agree that a rock bag would be black with silver studs. I never thought of that because I'm 66 and I was already old by the time that style came around. No one is more surprised than I am that the photos were easy to post. (Woodstock was my era. Hair & the Age of Aquarius).


I am not 66, but I did struggle with the new look of tPF!
all comes with practice, I had about 1,5 hrs of "nothing-to-do-before-I-can-sneak-out-from-the-office" so I decided to hang around and click the buttons,
eventually it turned out to be not that bad


----------



## bisbee

septembersiren said:


> getting used to the new improved TPF
> LLNeedle don't go
> just take it slow
> everyone will help you


I haven't been around much, but wanted to comment.  LLNeedIe, I hope you'll reconsider!  I'm not too fond of the new look either, but I've been in computers for 41 years, and the introduction of ANYTHING new is always difficult and met with resistance!  I know they are going to make changes the members have requested...they already have!  More emoticons, easier photo posting, larger fonts...I'm sure they are all coming!  Please stay...you will become comfortable with the new features, etc....I promise!


----------



## Mid-

Hi, all!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Just popping in to say..., 



Happy Birthday, *jburgh*!! 




Hope you have a wonderful day and a year full of fun memories!!


----------



## indiaink

Mid- said:


> Hi, all!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just popping in to say...,
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Birthday, *jburgh*!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope you have a wonderful day and a year full of fun memories!!


You beat me to it!  Just came in to wish J a happy birthday and here is a lovely wish already!  J, I hope you have a wonderful wonderful day and that your other half does something super special for you!!!  xxxoo kisses and hearts and gooey stuff!


----------



## diane278

Happy Birthday, Jburgh!


----------



## jmcadon

Happy Birthday sweet  jburgh ❤️


----------



## ksuromax

I am joining the chorus - Happy Birthday, Jburgh! have a fab day!


----------



## Mousse

HBD JBurgh. Have a super fun day! [emoji512]


----------



## septembersiren

Happy Birthday Jburgh


----------



## septembersiren

Yayyyyyy it is all fixed. I just logged in on my phone. I started a conversation to Vlad just a little bit ago and told him I couldn't log on with my android phone. 2 hrs later here I am. 
Thank you Vlad.
The forum seems the same on my phone


----------



## jburgh

Thank you for your well wishes! 

The DH is away visiting his family, but I'll have you know when he gets back he is going to get me the small Accuquilt cutter and some dies.  (I miss my Groucho Marks smiley)  I want to quilt, but I am just to shaky and uncoordinated to cut the pieces on my own.


----------



## BookerMoose

Happy birthday Sis!


----------



## V0N1B2

jburgh said:


> Thank you for your well wishes!
> 
> The DH is away visiting his family, but I'll have you know when he gets back he is going to get me the small Accuquilt cutter and some dies.  (I miss my Groucho Marks smiley)  I want to quilt, but I am just to shaky and uncoordinated to cut the pieces on my own.


Maybe you just need a handsome young hunk wearing nothing more than a swath of cotton to cut squares for you? Have you thought about that?  It sounds a lot more exciting than some machine that cuts fabric for you.  I mean seriously, does the Accuquilt pour you a glass of wine? 
I didn't think so


----------



## V0N1B2

Still trying to work the kinks out re: uploading photos
Thought I would share a picture of our newest cub born to one of the resident females here in town. The researchers are still trying to account for the colour of his/her coat. It doesn't seem to be a "spirit" bear (Kermode Bear), and they haven't been able to get close enough to see the eyes if it's an albino.  So adorbs, tho.
*bears are a big interest of mine*


----------



## septembersiren

I am officially old. I can't really believe it.[emoji30]
I actually walked out on the Chippendales last night.
I couldn't stop thinking that those hunky hunk hunk guys could be one of my sons[emoji33]. So after about 1/2 the show. We left. It was in a theater setting. Years ago when I saw them and it was in a night club setting. It was better when they danced on the tables.


----------



## indiaink

V0N1B2 said:


> Still trying to work the kinks out re: uploading photos
> Thought I would share a picture of our newest cub born to one of the resident females here in town. The researchers are still trying to account for the colour of his/her coat. It doesn't seem to be a "spirit" bear (Kermode Bear), and they haven't been able to get close enough to see the eyes if it's an albino.  So adorbs, tho.
> *bears are a big interest of mine*
> 
> View attachment 3385010



AH, so this is where the 'bear fluffer' career interest comes from ...


----------



## grietje

Happy Monday all!  I'm five weeks in to living at the new pad and it's really starting to connect.  It's feeling more like home than not.  Although, we've gone hi-tech--comprehensive audio/visual/lighting/HVAC/alarm integrated system I work from my phone. (Oh yes, who needs a remote and light switches and a thermostat when your phone is right there?)  So I guess the tPF change seems easy to me because all that stuff at home is making my head explode.  Luckily DH is taking the lead because there are lots of bugs we're working out (shocking).  I guess that's why I'm a good change management consultant, I realize how icky change can be!

Anyhow, I hope you all had a good weekend and have a good week.


----------



## indiaink

grietje said:


> Happy Monday all!  I'm five weeks in to living at the new pad and it's really starting to connect.  It's feeling more like home than not.  Although, we've gone hi-tech--comprehensive audio/visual/lighting/HVAC/alarm integrated system I work from my phone. (Oh yes, who needs a remote and light switches and a thermostat when your phone is right there?)  So I guess the tPF change seems easy to me because all that stuff at home is making my head explode.  Luckily DH is taking the lead because there are lots of bugs we're working out (shocking).  I guess that's why I'm a good change management consultant, I realize how icky change can be!
> 
> Anyhow, I hope you all had a good weekend and have a good week.


Tech has become crazy-easy and adaptable to human needs, it's a terrific thing, for sure.  Having worked with it so long, and hearing every excuse in the world, I know that to use the 'I'm old' excuse is really not a valid one any more, and folks need to come up with something else.  The majority of my clients are seniors, and they adapt quickly (if that's where their interest lies).  Not that YOU used it, I've just been reading it a lot here on the forum.

First work Monday after two weeks of incredible vacation/road trip to the PNW.  It's taken about 3 days to recover, and I'm not sure Zoey has completely recovered.  We had a great time with jburgh and V0N, who came down from Canada for the event.

Anyway, I'm having a hard time staying focused on what I need to focus on so I'm taking a break from all things Internet-related, including tPF.  I'm going to see if I can do what you did a few years ago, G, and take a two-week break (Lent?  Something like that? Remember?) - let's see if I make it! V0N, feel free to text me your support, doll face!


----------



## diane278

Photos from Valley Fair of the ardoise gros grain slip-ons and the moon dust nappa slip-ons in the new steel color. They fit like the sneakers. No mention of metallic flats yet.....

$570. (ardoise)


$680. (steel)


----------



## septembersiren

diane278 said:


> Photos from Valley Fair of the ardoise gros grain slip-ons and the moon dust nappa slip-ons in the new steel color. They fit like the sneakers. No mention of metallic flats yet.....
> 
> $570. (ardoise)
> View attachment 3386256
> 
> $680. (steel)
> View attachment 3386258



I like the slip-ons especially the ardoise


----------



## zooba

Haven't been in for a few days so the change was a bit suprising.  I like it but wish that the black border could be shrunk.

Sorry for the belated Happy BIrthday jburgh!  I have a sizzix and use mine quite a bit for appliques. They work out great with fabric. Doing more with felt since I have NO time lately.  We are getting down to the last few weeks in the house and packing like maniacs.


----------



## V0N1B2

zooba said:


> Haven't been in for a few days so the change was a bit suprising.  I like it but wish that the black border could be shrunk.
> 
> Sorry for the belated Happy BIrthday jburgh!  I have a sizzix and use mine quite a bit for appliques. They work out great with fabric. Doing more with felt since I have NO time lately.  We are getting down to the last few weeks in the house and packing like maniacs.


Hey zooba, we saw THOR when we went down to the marina for dinner (when we went to Seattle for our mini-meet).
I heard you had a picture of it. We spoke so some guy on the dock and he told us it was a floating machine shop.  Did you already know that? It was quite something, that's for sure.


----------



## zooba

V0N1B2 said:


> Hey zooba, we saw THOR when we went down to the marina for dinner (when we went to Seattle for our mini-meet).
> I heard you had a picture of it. We spoke so some guy on the dock and he told us it was a floating machine shop.  Did you already know that? It was quite something, that's for sure.


Thor that sexy beast of a boat!   Didn't realize it was a machine shop.  Hope that you got some photos and enjoyed fish tacos at the harbor.  Wish I could have been there for the mini meet but haven't been hitting that part of the country lately


----------



## jburgh

Zooba - I promise to take you on a pilgrimage to THOR next time you are here.  For everyone else, here is a photo.  I'm still laughing at your comment on how you didn't know they had dumpsters during Viking times.  We love the fishing boats and always walk around the marina after we go to dinner at Chinook's.


----------



## jburgh

OK - there are way too many stickies up here at the top.  I am going to release the Chat, since we always post here, there is no reason to sticky the thread. BV & Celebs was unstickied, too.  There is not much posting in that thread. I am also going to move the 2 seasonal threads into the seasonal reference.  But, the authenticate thread is coming back into the main sticky area.  Trying to streamline our forum, and encourage more folks to post in other parts besides stickies.


----------



## V0N1B2

Speaking of Chinook's... My Tuna Tataki salad was nom nom nom! I expect to be taken back there in July


----------



## septembersiren

So humid and sticky here
My bad knee is killing me
Lots of people here this weekend. Wicky is going crazy. She doesn't like bicycles (among other things) she really doesn't like people running. So the people 2 houses down have about 6 kids 13 and under. Riding bikes and running up and down the street. She barked all night. In a lot of ways these kids running and riding reminded me of my childhood. When kids went outside to play and came home when it got dark and no one worried.[emoji7]


----------



## jburgh

Septembersiren, wasn't that great? I'd be out playing all day and evening...no iPads, cellphones, wasn't even interested in TV.


----------



## septembersiren

jburgh said:


> Septembersiren, wasn't that great? I'd be out playing all day and evening...no iPads, cellphones, wasn't even interested in TV.



Those were the days my friend
Now I fear for my grandchildren


----------



## Megs

Hi all!! I'm popping in most of the forums to see how everyone is doing with the changes now that we've had them for a little while! 

There are still some aspects we are working on (really trying to make the old images show without having to click on links/thumbnails). That was an unforeseen glitch and one that we are incredibly bummed out but trying to fix. 

We're uploading a FAQ today and still are happy to take any feedback and make changes!! 

Also, I need to post in BV more. I added BV to my watched forums so I can make it part of my daily check in. I haven't bought a new BV bag in a while because we bought a house a bit ago and putting money into it seems much more adult like, but I miss my BV bags! And the tPF special orders!!!!


----------



## jburgh

Hi Megs! I'm learning along with the rest of us, and know these updates are always a work in progress.  I'd love to do another special order sometime, perhaps a small wallet, or something affordable.


----------



## indiaink

Well I didn't make it TWO weeks, but one week is good, I think.


----------



## V0N1B2

indiaink said:


> Well I didn't make it TWO weeks, but one week is good, I think.


I think it was actually only five days, doll


----------



## indiaink

V0N1B2 said:


> I think it was actually only five days, doll


Five days is a work week, woman. I'm counting it.   Admit it, ya missed me, I know ya did.


----------



## annie9999

Megs said:


> Hi all!! I'm popping in most of the forums to see how everyone is doing with the changes now that we've had them for a little while!
> 
> There are still some aspects we are working on (really trying to make the old images show without having to click on links/thumbnails). That was an unforeseen glitch and one that we are incredibly bummed out but trying to fix.
> 
> We're uploading a FAQ today and still are happy to take any feedback and make changes!!
> 
> Also, I need to post in BV more. I added BV to my watched forums so I can make it part of my daily check in. I haven't bought a new BV bag in a while because we bought a house a bit ago and putting money into it seems much more adult like, but I miss my BV bags! And the tPF special orders!!!!


megs- i'm liking the changes.  thank you for all the hard work.


----------



## indiaink

At one of our many outings during the mini PNW meet-up earlier this month ... Me and the lovely V0N


----------



## V0N1B2

Yikes doll! That should come with a warning.  And more importantly, where did those wrinkles come from? 
IIRC, that was taken about an hour after I arrived, and we were in a little restaurant at Pike Place Market.
To keep it relevant, you carried a Scarlet Cervo Hobo, jburgh carried her Bronze Intrecciato Cervo Hobo, and I had my Copper Nappa bag.  Then we went to Nordstrom Rack and I did a runway show for you in those 6" Burberry booties.
I had a crab melt that I am still working off!


----------



## Megs

V0N1B2 said:


> Yikes doll! That should come with a warning.  And more importantly, where did those wrinkles come from?
> IIRC, that was taken about an hour after I arrived, and we were in a little restaurant at Pike Place Market.
> To keep it relevant, you carried a Scarlet Cervo Hobo, jburgh carried her Bronze Intrecciato Cervo Hobo, and I had my Copper Nappa bag.  Then we went to Nordstrom Rack and I did a runway show for you in those 6" Burberry booties.
> I had a crab melt that I am still working off!



I was just gonna say what bags did you carry!!! 

Love that pic!


----------



## V0N1B2

Megs said:


> I was just gonna say what bags did you carry!!!
> 
> Love that pic!


Thanks 
We took a few photos during the (informal) meet.  I think we kind of spammed the forum with our pics over those five days.  (sorry ladies)
Pictures are here:
http://forum.purseblog.com/threads/...-carrying-today.434875/page-202#post-30318939
http://forum.purseblog.com/threads/bottega-veneta-in-action.127027/page-199#post-30326249
http://forum.purseblog.com/threads/bottega-veneta-in-action.127027/page-199#post-30326251
http://forum.purseblog.com/threads/bottega-veneta-in-action.127027/page-199#post-30326279
http://forum.purseblog.com/threads/bottega-veneta-in-action.127027/page-199#post-30326306
http://forum.purseblog.com/threads/bottega-veneta-in-action.127027/page-199#post-30326940
http://forum.purseblog.com/threads/...-carrying-today.434875/page-205#post-30347398

*now if you could just do something about getting the actual pics to show up. 
_I know, I know, I'll see myself out_


----------



## Megs

V0N1B2 said:


> Thanks
> We took a few photos during the (informal) meet.  I think we kind of spammed the forum with our pics over those five days.  (sorry ladies)
> Pictures are here:
> http://forum.purseblog.com/threads/...-carrying-today.434875/page-202#post-30318939
> http://forum.purseblog.com/threads/bottega-veneta-in-action.127027/page-199#post-30326249
> http://forum.purseblog.com/threads/bottega-veneta-in-action.127027/page-199#post-30326251
> http://forum.purseblog.com/threads/bottega-veneta-in-action.127027/page-199#post-30326279
> http://forum.purseblog.com/threads/bottega-veneta-in-action.127027/page-199#post-30326306
> http://forum.purseblog.com/threads/bottega-veneta-in-action.127027/page-199#post-30326940
> http://forum.purseblog.com/threads/...-carrying-today.434875/page-205#post-30347398
> 
> *now if you could just do something about getting the actual pics to show up.
> _I know, I know, I'll see myself out_



Hey, I hear you loud and clear on the pics!!! We are so incredibly upset that happened with the pics and are still working hard to try to find a resolution. We did find a guy that is going to try to help us, so keep every handbag carrying finger and toe crossed!!! It bothers me as much as it bothers you, and then some, I swear!!


----------



## zooba

Megs said:


> Hey, I hear you loud and clear on the pics!!! We are so incredibly upset that happened with the pics and are still working hard to try to find a resolution. We did find a guy that is going to try to help us, so keep every handbag carrying finger and toe crossed!!! It bothers me as much as it bothers you, and then some, I swear!!



Oh!  I thought this was the new ways pictures were handled and was a bit baffled! Other than that love the changes and have to figure out the best way to search a thread for something specific.


----------



## septembersiren

Pics are not showing up on my phone. Not sure why. They used to. I am pretty sure they used ti.


----------



## jackietong

Hi everyone!!! Good to see a lot of BV ladies are still around I just wanted to say hi to everyone here


----------



## septembersiren

Remember the movie where James Cagney mashes the grapefruit in the woman's face.
Ever feel like doing that
I am having that kinda day


----------



## grietje

It's just HOT in Sacramento and my white cotton pencil skirt is lined with polyester...


----------



## septembersiren

grietje said:


> It's just HOT in Sacramento and my white cotton pencil skirt is lined with polyester...



Sticky and raining here in the east coast
There is nothing worse than the shore when it rains.
The sky is grey
The ocean is grey
The sand is grey
Even people seem grey
I sympathize with you G
Polyester sux big time but even worse in humidity


----------



## grietje

septembersiren said:


> Polyester sux big time but even worse in humidity



Definitely!  not even comparable to our dry heat.  I worked on a project in Texas for six months.  It was fine in early spring but on one particularly hot humid say I just broke down and cried.  Soooooooooooooooooooooo hot.  The only good thing about humidity is you need less lotion.


----------



## grietje

On a wet-related note, I've been watching the US Olympic Swimming Trials.  It's AMAZING how fast these swimmers go.  I'm considered a strong swimmer and would get KILLED in the pool by these men and women.  Funnily enough, at swim workout this morning, my fellow distance freestyler / friend / I never ever beat her / former NCAA swimmer said she'd get killed too!

Anyhow, if you get a chance watch it.  It's pretty cool--even if you're not that into swimming.


----------



## diane278

I love the summer olympics. Dressage is my favorite event but all of them are fun to watch. The dedication it takes is amazing.


----------



## grietje

diane278 said:


> I love the summer olympics. Dressage is my favorite event but all of them are fun to watch. The dedication it takes is amazing.



So true!  It's such a commitment!

Unless you're like that guy at Wimbledon.  He normally teaches tennis and then played in some pre-tournament to see if he could get into Wimbledon. And he did!  He was supposed to teach yesterday, but instead, he beat number 52 (or 54) in the world and is playing Federer tomorrow!

http://www.theledger.com/article/20160627/NEWS/160629524


----------



## CoastalCouture

My Italian adventure has come and gone. I held off making any major handbag purchases before my trip and was thinking that maybe I would find something at the BV outlet if I ever made it there. Well, I went to the Uffizi instead. My need for intreciatto beauty had been filled by a hobo beauty from Jennifer Tattenelli of Casini Firenze.  Buttery soft and luxurious, this bag makes the heart sing. I knew it was the one as soon as I saw it. Still, I slept on it for two days and had the fun of bringing a couple of friends along for the shared shopping experience.  We followed with a delicious lunch in a most stylish caffe right next door at JT Caffe, on Piazza Pitti, Firenze (Florence).


----------



## diane278

CoastalCouture said:


> My Italian adventure has come and gone. I held off making any major handbag purchases before my trip and was thinking that maybe I would find something at the BV outlet if I ever made it there. Well, I went to the Uffizi instead. My need for intreciatto beauty had been filled by a hobo beauty from Jennifer Tattenelli of Casini Firenze.  Buttery soft and luxurious, this bag makes the heart sing. I knew it was the one as soon as I saw it. Still, I slept on it for two days and had the fun of bringing a couple of friends along for the shared shopping experience.  We followed with a delicious lunch in a most stylish caffe right next door at JT Caffe, on Piazza Pitti, Firenze (Florence).


Photos please!


----------



## GoStanford

I like Garnet Hill, but this bag made me sad: http://www.garnethill.com/veneto-it...sories/bags-totes/421221?&defattribvalue=main
It looks like a cross between an attempt at a Milano and maybe a smooth leather bag on the other side.


----------



## ksuromax

After reading and looking at the pre-view of 2017 trends here
http://www.purseblog.com/fashionweek/best-designer-bags-resort-2017/
I had a feeling of deja-vu... so many look-alikes... but 2 were absolutely outstanding, one BV - absobloodylutely amazing bag! and another was Chanel... is THIS also considered a bag?? or a clutch?? Do any of you imagine yourself carrying this wooden .... thing?
no offence to anyone, but I am just trying to figure out when did we switch from smooth and butterly soft leather onto a piece of wood??


----------



## CoastalCouture

Re the Garnet Hill bag, Something for everyone? I did not see this particular bag on my travels but, it is a good example of one that adds in a woven leather detail yet overall cost is kept down through materials, and possibly country of production, with finish work being done in Italy and hence, earning the Made in Italy label. I am sure this bag will be lightweight and maybe it may even be squishy, but, will it feel luxurious? Maybe not.


----------



## ksuromax

By the way, the idea of this 'bag' has immediately reminded me of LV boxes from last season...
And, if I carry this wooden souvenir jewellery box (solid wood, hand-carved) as a clutch, will I look very much "in trend" or just silly? (obviously, because it has no Chanel logo on it)


----------



## indiaink

ksuromax said:


> After reading and looking at the pre-view of 2017 trends here
> http://www.purseblog.com/fashionweek/best-designer-bags-resort-2017/
> I had a feeling of deja-vu... so many look-alikes... but 2 were absolutely outstanding, one BV - absobloodylutely amazing bag! and another was Chanel... is THIS also considered a bag?? or a clutch?? Do any of you imagine yourself carrying this wooden .... thing?
> no offence to anyone, but I am just trying to figure out when did we switch from smooth and butterly soft leather onto a piece of wood??


I've been seeing those box clutches for a while now - sometimes they have cartoon or anime characters on them. They are kinda cool for the uniqueness of them, but I have no use for them. For me they'd be an 'art' piece to display on the shelf.  I think they are a niche item, for a very small market. Or for women who are so far above most in their lifestyle/income.


----------



## indiaink

GoStanford said:


> I like Garnet Hill, but this bag made me sad: http://www.garnethill.com/veneto-it...sories/bags-totes/421221?&defattribvalue=main
> It looks like a cross between an attempt at a Milano and maybe a smooth leather bag on the other side.


That is... pretty weird.  Half woven, half not - just weird. I love the one review, which isn't a review at all.


----------



## ksuromax

indiaink said:


> I've been seeing those box clutches for a while now - sometimes they have cartoon or anime characters on them. They are kinda cool for the uniqueness of them, but I have no use for them. For me they'd be an 'art' piece to display on the shelf.  I think they are a niche item, for a very small market. Or for women who are so far above most in their lifestyle/income.


That's what I thought of as well.... just a toy but def not a bag for use


----------



## OneMoreDay

Anyone know if the medium open tote comes in Pacific and light grey? I've been looking everywhere online (don't live near a store) and I've only found these colours in the larger size.


----------



## V0N1B2

OneMoreDay said:


> Anyone know if the medium open tote comes in Pacific and light grey? I've been looking everywhere online (don't live near a store) and I've only found these colours in the larger size.


What is a medium open tote?
Picture?


----------



## OneMoreDay

V0N1B2 said:


> What is a medium open tote?
> Picture?


Sorry. That's what it's called on the BV website.


----------



## V0N1B2

You'll have to call a boutique and ask them if they have one.
I don't see why they wouldn't carry the smaller Rete Tote in those colours - they usually offer them in seasonal colours.
There are bags in the boutiques and stores that aren't on the website, and vice-versa.  Also, sometimes the boutiques don't carry a certain style in certain colours, but the department stores do.  I think you'll have to call them and find out.
The outlets have them in Atlantic right now.


----------



## OneMoreDay

V0N1B2 said:


> You'll have to call a boutique and ask them if they have one.
> I don't see why they wouldn't carry the smaller Rete Tote in those colours - they usually offer them in seasonal colours.
> There are bags in the boutiques and stores that aren't on the website, and vice-versa.  Also, sometimes the boutiques don't carry a certain style in certain colours, but the department stores do.  I think you'll have to call them and find out.
> The outlets have them in Atlantic right now.



Thanks! This was really helpful. Still not very familiar with BV.


----------



## V0N1B2

OneMoreDay said:


> Thanks! This was really helpful. Still not very familiar with BV.


You're welcome 
I'm sure the ladies in here would be more than happy to share their SA contacts at their boutiques.  
Danah at Valley Fair Mall in CA, Joyce in Atlantic City, NJ, Edgar at The Crystals in Las Vegas, Eva or John at The Palazzo in Las Vegas...
When you do call (or e-mail them), make sure to give them the style number #337260  This will help them understand what bag you're talking about (hopefully).
If you do like Atlantic, the outlet in NY had one for $2349 earlier in the month. 
Check out the shopping deals thread here: http://forum.purseblog.com/threads/...lets-e-tailers-retailers-ebay.384582/page-359


----------



## grietje

GoStanford said:


> I like Garnet Hill, but this bag made me sad: http://www.garnethill.com/veneto-it...sories/bags-totes/421221?&defattribvalue=main
> It looks like a cross between an attempt at a Milano and maybe a smooth leather bag on the other side.



I think it's rather pretty.  The texture is quite rich looking.  I admit seeing this and not even making the connection to BV!


----------



## septembersiren

V0N1B2 said:


> You're welcome
> I'm sure the ladies in here would be more than happy to share their SA contacts at their boutiques.
> Danah at Valley Fair Mall in CA, Joyce in Atlantic City, NJ, Edgar at The Crystals in Las Vegas, Eva or John at The Palazzo in Las Vegas...
> When you do call (or e-mail them), make sure to give them the style number #337260  This will help them understand what bag you're talking about (hopefully).
> If you do like Atlantic, the outlet in NY had one for $2349 earlier in the month.
> Check out the shopping deals thread here: http://forum.purseblog.com/threads/...lets-e-tailers-retailers-ebay.384582/page-359



Joyce is no longer in Atlantic City
The Atlantic City store closed in 2010. Joyce is now in the Atlanta Store


----------



## septembersiren

I was in the jeweler today having some repairs done. Another woman walked in and started gushing about my Veneta. I was flattered because BV is not usually recognized in this area. 

She then asked me if she could try it on. Many things went through my head like:
1. That is an odd request
2. Is she going to bolt with my bag
3. That is an odd request
Luckily the SA came with my change and that concluded more interaction with the woman.


----------



## diane278

septembersiren said:


> I was in the jeweler today having some repairs done. Another woman walked in and started gushing about my Veneta. I was flattered because BV is not usually recognized in this area.
> 
> She then asked me if she could try it on. Many things went through my head like:
> 1. That is an odd request
> 2. Is she going to bolt with my bag
> 3. That is an odd request
> Luckily the SA came with my change and that concluded more interaction with the woman.



I think it's odd that a complete stranger would make such a request.


----------



## septembersiren

diane278 said:


> I think it's odd that a complete stranger would make such a request.



I know I am a little nutz
But I am not crazy
I wouldn't let a stranger try on my handbag with my wallet and cc case in it
It would be different if it was a friend's friend
But not a total stranger


----------



## CoastalCouture

At the Florence BV, I learned that Rete is a two syllable word. So glad I asked before I spoke.


----------



## septembersiren

Omg 4th if July weekend all the summer people are here acting crazy


----------



## Kharris332003

How much do I love my BV bags?  When I get home from work, I put the BV that I used that day where I I can see it when I watch TV!  DH asks why do I place my bags there and I reply so that I can admire them.


----------



## diane278

Kharris332003 said:


> How much do I love my BV bags?  When I get home from work, I put the BV that I used that day where I I can see it when I watch TV!  DH asks why do I place my bags there and I reply so that I can admire them.



I don't see anything odd with that! I have a small display section in my closet so I'm totally on board with worshipping at the alter of BV.


----------



## septembersiren

Happy July 4th everyone.


----------



## indiaink

For the Americans, I hope everyone's Independence Day long weekend was filled with life and happiness.  The weather here was perfect for the last four days, which made the holiday seem like it would last forever. We took in two movies:  The BFG and The Legend of Tarzan, both very good, Tarzan better by far (a serious Indiaink Recommendation). Had a wonderful lunch at a new smokehouse BBQ joint in Hudson, WI today with good friends, and then strolled the shops downtown, where I found luscious chocolate toffee and wonderful peanut butter ice cream. Met a 3 month old St. Barnard puppy named Norman, so amazing in his giant young self, fluffy and drooling. Watched "A Capitol Fourth" (starring one of my favorite singers in the world, Kenny Loggins, whom I've met) and now have spent a long evening with a terrified Zoey who hates fireworks. I think they are just about done...

And all the while I carried my lovely Scarlet Cervo Hobo, so right for this sparkling holiday weekend.  Considered changing out to Ms Caramel (Yes, J, TOBTRTA* has returned) but red seemed the more appropriate color...

*The One Bag That Rules Them All, RITA for short, the Cervo that started my passion for BV back in 2011


----------



## septembersiren

Ya know that saying
If it can go wrong it will go wrong
That is what is happening to me right now
We are having a heat wave
We have window unit A/c
The kid that usually puts them in for us went away on vacay.
It was so hot last night I was thinking of renting a motel room. I couldn't leave wicky alone. All she wanted to do was lay in front of the fan. That meant on top of me. 
So this is 3rd night no [emoji42]. Hope he comes back soon. His father said Saturday.


----------



## septembersiren

Went to movies today to get out of the heat. I saw LOVE AND FRIENDSHIP.  I thought it would be like Pride and Prejudice.
It wasn't


----------



## CoastalCouture

Another week of vacation at the lake. No designer bags whatsoever. No bags but, i do have a few SLGs with me for comfort.


----------



## septembersiren

Today was a perfectly delightful day. No humidity wonderful ocean breeze. Just lovely


----------



## diane278

I thought I'd post a color comparison of the two Argentos: the Argento Moon Dust (sneakers) and the Argento Gros Grain (pillow).  These were taken indoors (with an iPhone) in indirect sunlight. The Moon Dust has less sheen and looks a little darker to me.  I have become a BV sneaker lover even though I have to add some arch support.


----------



## septembersiren

diane278 said:


> I thought I'd post a color comparison of the two Argentos: the Argento Moon Dust (sneakers) and the Argento Gros Grain (pillow).  These were taken indoors (with an iPhone) in indirect sunlight. The Moon Dust has less sheen and looks a little darker to me.  I have become a BV sneaker lover even though I have to add some arch support.
> 
> View attachment 3407876
> View attachment 3407877



I will have to look tomorrow on the computer. Since the new format I can't see pics on my phone. Although I just ordered an iphone so maybe the new phone will improve things.


----------



## septembersiren

I bought a new wallet today. Not BV. I am very rough on wallets and frankly for me BV wallets don't hold up. 
With the new leather wallet I can't stop smelling it. That new leather smell. 
The thing I miss most about working at BV. (aside from the people I worked with and my clients) is that smell of leather. My co workers could not get over that after 2 years I would still walk in every day and sniff the leather bags. That new leather smell. It is unbelievable.


----------



## Mousse

diane278 said:


> I thought I'd post a color comparison of the two Argentos: the Argento Moon Dust (sneakers) and the Argento Gros Grain (pillow).  These were taken indoors (with an iPhone) in indirect sunlight. The Moon Dust has less sheen and looks a little darker to me. [\QUOTE]
> 
> Thanks for posting the comparison. BV Metallics are awesome. Can you envision Moon Dust in a cabat?


----------



## grietje

diane278 said:


> I thought I'd post a color comparison of the two Argentos: the Argento Moon Dust (sneakers) and the Argento Gros Grain (pillow).
> ]



Do I see a hair more to tint of green in Moon Dust?



septembersiren said:


> I bought a new wallet today. Not BV. I am very rough on wallets and frankly for me BV wallets don't hold up.
> With the new leather wallet I can't stop smelling it. That new leather smell.
> The thing I miss most about working at BV. (aside from the people I worked with and my clients) is that smell of leather. My co workers could not get over that after 2 years I would still walk in every day and sniff the leather bags. That new leather smell. It is unbelievable.



New leather smell is terrific!  Will you post a photo?


----------



## diane278

Mousse:
I'll bet a moon dust cabat would be fabulous!

Grietje:
I don't see the green but I haven't taken them outside yet and I'm sure they'll look different out there. I think I see a hint of purple in the pillow bag.


----------



## diane278

septembersiren said:


> I bought a new wallet today. Not BV. I am very rough on wallets and frankly for me BV wallets don't hold up.
> With the new leather wallet I can't stop smelling it. That new leather smell.
> The thing I miss most about working at BV. (aside from the people I worked with and my clients) is that smell of leather. My co workers could not get over that after 2 years I would still walk in every day and sniff the leather bags. That new leather smell. It is unbelievable.



I totally get it. After several years of riding in competition, I got a custom made saddle. Boy...did that leather smell good....


----------



## Mousse

diane278 said:


> Mousse:
> I'll bet a moon dust cabat would be fabulous!
> 
> Grietje:
> I don't see the green but I haven't taken them outside yet and I'm sure they'll look different out there. I think I see a hint of purple in the pillow bag.



I see a hint of green in your photo of Moondust. I also see a hint of purple in my own Argento haul pieces when viewed in the sun. All the more reason to check them out IRL.


----------



## septembersiren

I almost bought a saddle one time because of the smell
the guy talked me out of it since I don't have a horse or even ride horses
Just all that smell yum

Diane:
I do love those sneakers
they look so comfy

I have never learned how to post a picture LOL
it is just an inexpensive wallet
I am really rough on wallets and have to replace them often so I just have to like it and it has to fit my needs for me to buy it
this one I got off amazon and it was really really inexpensive
but the cheapos last as long as the expensive ones with me sooooooooooooooooo
the brand is Borgasets. Just an inexpensive brand but it sure do smell good LOL


----------



## diane278

septembersiren:



Just noticed your avatar. Somebody's getting bigger and just as cute as ever....


----------



## septembersiren

diane278 said:


> septembersiren:
> 
> 
> 
> Just noticed your avatar. Somebody's getting bigger and just as cute as ever....



She is my mini me. She looks just like me when I was that age. I couldn't see it but then I found some pics and yup it's me


----------



## septembersiren

My heart goes out to France


----------



## septembersiren

My cable is on the fritz. I have been surfing the web for hours trying not to buy anything. *sigh* funny how I can always justify spending money on the grandchildren *sigh*


----------



## indiaink

septembersiren said:


> My cable is on the fritz. I have been surfing the web for hours trying not to buy anything. *sigh* funny how I can always justify spending money on the grandchildren *sigh*


Whatever happened to picking up a book and reading it?  Or sitting outside in the shade, enjoying the day ... Or going to a real store and window-shopping - or picking up those grandchildren and going to the park ...


----------



## tenKrat

I was standing by the counter of a Japanese food vendor at the local shopping center waiting for my order. All of a sudden, I heard a woman gasp loudly behind me, "I'm sorry!"  I turned around and was *horrified*. I muttered, "Oh, crap!".   Katsu sauce had spilled all over my Irish green pillow bag!  (I had been wearing it crossbody and the bag was behind me.)  

I immediately grabbed as many napkins to dab the evil dark brown sauce off my bag ASAP.  The woman offered her bottle of water to help clean it off. (Um, heck no.) I restrained myself from saying another word and could only nod my head "no."  I was just so focused on wiping the sauce off quickly.

Then the woman came back and offered some napkins that she had dampened with water. I refused without a word. 

Since the BV store was at the shopping center, we went there immediately afterward. My SA took my bag and will find out from Italy what kind of repair is needed. It may be a few months before I get the bag back because Italy will be on holiday the whole month of August. 

I just want my bag cleaned properly and back to new.


----------



## cat1967

tenKrat said:


> I was standing by the counter of a Japanese food vendor at the local shopping center waiting for my order. All of a sudden, I heard a woman gasp loudly behind me, "I'm sorry!"  I turned around and was *horrified*. I muttered, "Oh, crap!".   Katsu sauce had spilled all over my Irish green pillow bag!  (I had been wearing it crossbody and the bag was behind me.)
> 
> I immediately grabbed as many napkins to dab the evil dark brown sauce off my bag ASAP.  The woman offered her bottle of water to help clean it off. (Um, heck no.) I restrained myself from saying another word and could only nod my head "no."  I was just so focused on wiping the sauce off quickly.
> 
> Then the woman came back and offered some napkins that she had dampened with water. I refused without a word.
> 
> Since the BV store was at the shopping center, we went there immediately afterward. My SA took my bag and will find out from Italy what kind of repair is needed. It may be a few months before I get the bag back because Italy will be on holiday the whole month of August.
> 
> I just want my bag cleaned properly and back to new.



God I am so sorry for what happened to you.  That was awful.  I am sure your bag will be cleaned nicely and you will get it as good as new.  The waiting is terrible but you will get a beautiful bag back.

I purchased my first Bottega Veneta a week ago from Vestiaire Collective.  It is the Large intrecciato hobo in taupe.  The price was great and the condition is good.  I will most probably have it on Monday or Tuesday.  I am so excited!


----------



## septembersiren

indiaink said:


> Whatever happened to picking up a book and reading it?  Or sitting outside in the shade, enjoying the day ... Or going to a real store and window-shopping - or picking up those grandchildren and going to the park ...


usu

Just for your info India
1. My grandchildren live in different states from me. Of course if you would like to buy me plane tickets to go visit I will not refuse them.
2. I am reader. I am on my 37th book this year. I take on a challenge every year on one of the many book forums I belong to. My goal this year is 50 books. 
3. I live in NJ. I guess you never heard of the Jersey Mosquitoes. They are as big as jumbo jets. It was also night time when I posted.
4. I really dislike malls having been in retail for 30 years
5. It was storming here last night. I have enough sense to come in out of the rain.


----------



## ksuromax

tenKrat said:


> I was standing by the counter of a Japanese food vendor at the local shopping center waiting for my order. All of a sudden, I heard a woman gasp loudly behind me, "I'm sorry!"  I turned around and was *horrified*. I muttered, "Oh, crap!".   Katsu sauce had spilled all over my Irish green pillow bag!  (I had been wearing it crossbody and the bag was behind me.)
> 
> I immediately grabbed as many napkins to dab the evil dark brown sauce off my bag ASAP.  The woman offered her bottle of water to help clean it off. (Um, heck no.) I restrained myself from saying another word and could only nod my head "no."  I was just so focused on wiping the sauce off quickly.
> 
> Then the woman came back and offered some napkins that she had dampened with water. I refused without a word.
> 
> Since the BV store was at the shopping center, we went there immediately afterward. My SA took my bag and will find out from Italy what kind of repair is needed. It may be a few months before I get the bag back because Italy will be on holiday the whole month of August.
> 
> I just want my bag cleaned properly and back to new.


Oh, my!!! Well done you on withstanding it with dignity and patience, if this happened to me i would not be able to keep my mouth shut..... will keep fingers crossed for you to get your baby cleaned and just forget this as a bad dream


----------



## grietje

indiaink said:


> Whatever happened to picking up a book and reading it?  Or sitting outside in the shade, enjoying the day ... Or going to a real store and window-shopping - or picking up those grandchildren and going to the park ...



India, your post has a snarkiness to it.  The bummer about these forums is the written word does not show facial expressions or present tone of voice. I'm sure you didn't mean to be unkind, but we do have to careful on this forum.  I feel badly for our SS as she clearly loves her grand children and would do a great deal with and for them if she was closer.


----------



## cat1967

grietje said:


> India, your post has a snarkiness to it.  The bummer about these forums is the written word does not show facial expressions or present tone of voice. I'm sure you didn't mean to be unkind, but we do have to careful on this forum.  I feel badly for our SS as she clearly loves her grand children and would do a great deal with and for them if she was closer.




I would like to add that I couldn't agree more.  Everyone has good intentions but it has happened to me too.  It is so different to see the expression of the other saying things than simply reading it.  I always reply smiling in here but this cannot reflect on my writing unless I add hahaha or lol.  Anyway, some people do get hurt being sensitive, I am one of them but I think it was just a suggestion and not anything bad.  Everyone has the right to do whatever they like, read, watch TV be with their kids, travel or not, it has nothing to do with bags and the reason we are all in here.  Peace everyone, this is such a great forum, in fact the Purse Forum has given me knowledge from all the kind ladies in here answering my questions, has given me joy and pride showing my new bags and getting nice compliments on them and sometimes has made me think that there are other more important things in life but it is nice to belong to a forum and meet people even in this way with whom you have common desires.  Even this kind of communication is appreciated.  So enjoy being here, help as much as you can and don't take it too seriously if some people express themselves a little harder than others.  It is not intentional I am sure!


----------



## septembersiren

With all the hate that is going on in the world right now I think here in this wonderful world of BV we should try to get along.
If you have nothing nice to say
I am sure we know the rest of the adage.


----------



## septembersiren

tenKrat said:


> I was standing by the counter of a Japanese food vendor at the local shopping center waiting for my order. All of a sudden, I heard a woman gasp loudly behind me, "I'm sorry!"  I turned around and was *horrified*. I muttered, "Oh, crap!".   Katsu sauce had spilled all over my Irish green pillow bag!  (I had been wearing it crossbody and the bag was behind me.)
> 
> I immediately grabbed as many napkins to dab the evil dark brown sauce off my bag ASAP.  The woman offered her bottle of water to help clean it off. (Um, heck no.) I restrained myself from saying another word and could only nod my head "no."  I was just so focused on wiping the sauce off quickly.
> 
> Then the woman came back and offered some napkins that she had dampened with water. I refused without a word.
> 
> Since the BV store was at the shopping center, we went there immediately afterward. My SA took my bag and will find out from Italy what kind of repair is needed. It may be a few months before I get the bag back because Italy will be on holiday the whole month of August.
> 
> I just want my bag cleaned properly and back to new.



I hope everything works out with your bag. 
Yes Italy does take a holiday for the month of August.
I don't know where you are located but in the USA very few things go back to Italy for repair. In the US, BV uses Modern Leather in NYC for repairs. Hopefully where you are they have something similar and you will get your bag back sooner. 
This is a real shame. Accidents do happen. Hoping for the best


----------



## grietje

septembersiren said:


> My cable is on the fritz. I have been surfing the web for hours trying not to buy anything. *sigh* funny how I can always justify spending money on the grandchildren *sigh*


Ha!  I have the same with the dogs and buying something for my mother and sister! 



tenKrat said:


> Kafsu sauce had spilled all over my Irish green pillow bag!  (I had been wearing it crossbody and the bag was behind me.) ...
> I just want my bag cleaned properly and back to new.



Eeeks! I am confident BV will have your bag looking super!  But bummer that you won't be able to wear your pretty green bag for a bit.



cat1967 said:


> I purchased my first Bottega Veneta a week ago from Vestiaire Collective.  It is the Large intrecciato hobo in taupe.  The price was great and the condition is good.  I will most probably have it on Monday or Tuesday.  I am so excited!


Ooooh!  How exciting! I hope you post a few photos!


----------



## cat1967

grietje said:


> Ha!  I have the same with the dogs and buying something for my mother and sister!
> 
> 
> 
> Eeeks! I am confident BV will have your bag looking super!  But bummer that you won't be able to wear your pretty green bag for a bit.
> 
> 
> Ooooh!  How exciting! I hope you post a few photos!


Oh yes, I will post photos as soon as I get it!


----------



## grietje

I'm hoping for a lazy Sunday but that has to wait until the afternoon.  I have weeding to do.  Crab grass.  Ick!  And roses to cut back.  But it's nice here today and I like chatting with my roses on how well they're doing given they were planted in May when it was about 100 degrees outside.

I went to see Sting and Peter Gabriel Friday night.  Terrific show!  As I admire the incredible poetry and talent of these two artists, I thought about our J here in Northen CA who is going to see Paul McCartney.  It's going to be a great show!


----------



## tenKrat

septembersiren said:


> 2. I am reader. I am on my 37th book this year. I take on a challenge every year on one of the many book forums I belong to. My goal this year is 50 books.


Would you please recommend one or two book forums?  I should spend more time in a book forum than in a purse forum.


----------



## tenKrat

ksuromax said:


> Oh, my!!! Well done you on withstanding it with dignity and patience, if this happened to me i would not be able to keep my mouth shut..... will keep fingers crossed for you to get your baby cleaned and just forget this as a bad dream





septembersiren said:


> I hope everything works out with your bag.
> Yes Italy does take a holiday for the month of August.
> I don't know where you are located but in the USA very few things go back to Italy for repair. In the US, BV uses Modern Leather in NYC for repairs. Hopefully where you are they have something similar and you will get your bag back sooner.
> This is a real shame. Accidents do happen. Hoping for the best





grietje said:


> Eeks!  I am confident BV will have your bag looking super!  But bummer that you won't be able to wear your pretty green bag for a bit.



I'm in Honolulu, so perhaps my bag will go to New York?  I made an effort to keep my mouth shut because the woman did not mean to spill the sauce on my bag. 

I am a little bummed that I won't be able to wear my bright, happy pillow the rest of the summer.


----------



## tenKrat

cat1967 said:


> God I am so sorry for what happened to you.  That was awful.  I am sure your bag will be cleaned nicely and you will get it as good as new.  The waiting is terrible but you will get a beautiful bag back.
> 
> I purchased my first Bottega Veneta a week ago from Vestiaire Collective.  It is the Large intrecciato hobo in taupe.  The price was great and the condition is good.  I will most probably have it on Monday or Tuesday.  I am so excited!


I love it when someone shares her first bag.  I'll be looking out for pics of your sure-to-be-lovely hobo.


----------



## septembersiren

tenKrat said:


> Would you please recommend one or two book forums?  I should spend more time in a book forum than in a purse forum.



Goodreads I think us the best. The others I belong to are young adult since I like science fiction and fantasy


----------



## V0N1B2

tenKrat said:


> Would you please recommend one or two book forums?  I should spend more time in a book forum than in a purse forum.


Have you checked out the Book fourm here at TPF?  Lots of good stuff in there. 
http://forum.purseblog.com/forums/books-music.244/


----------



## cat1967

grietje said:


> I'm hoping for a lazy Sunday but that has to wait until the afternoon.  I have weeding to do.  Crab grass.  Ick!  And roses to cut back.  But it's nice here today and I like chatting with my roses on how well they're doing given they were planted in May when it was about 100 degrees outside.
> 
> I went to see Sting and Peter Gabriel Friday night.  Terrific show!  As I admire the incredible poetry and talent of these two artists, I thought about our J here in Northen CA who is going to see Paul McCartney.  It's going to be a great show!


I envy you having a garden with roses.  I have a big garden with trees and lawn but whatever flower I plant either dries out or drowns!  I have a bad hand for plants.  But a good one for cats!


----------



## cat1967

V0N1B2 said:


> Have you checked out the Book fourm here at TPF?  Lots of good stuff in there.
> http://forum.purseblog.com/forums/books-music.244/


Thanks so much for referring the PF for books and music.  I didn't know it existed.  So very interesting.


----------



## missbellamama

Does anyone watch here watch Orphan Black? 
If you like science fiction type shows  - this one is a must see.


----------



## septembersiren

missbellamama said:


> Does anyone watch here watch Orphan Black?
> If you like science fiction type shows  - this one is a must see.



I watched the first season but then I don't know what happened. List interest


----------



## septembersiren

Cable fixed. Don't ask what was wrong with it. It has to do with the person upstairs. He disconnected something while he was vacuuming. 
Well he is a man lol


----------



## jmcadon

grietje said:


> I'm hoping for a lazy Sunday but that has to wait until the afternoon.  I have weeding to do.  Crab grass.  Ick!  And roses to cut back.  But it's nice here today and I like chatting with my roses on how well they're doing given they were planted in May when it was about 100 degrees outside.
> 
> I went to see Sting and Peter Gabriel Friday night.  Terrific show!  As I admire the incredible poetry and talent of these two artists, I thought about our J here in Northen CA who is going to see Paul McCartney.  It's going to be a great show!


Lucky girl! I would love to see Sting...and Peter Gabriel too!  We rarely go out at night because we live in a pretty rural area.  I can't even count the concerts I went to when I was younger tho...Day on the Green concerts were highly popular in the Bay Area in the 70s.  I am really looking forward to seeing Sir Paul!


----------



## V0N1B2

missbellamama said:


> Does anyone watch here watch Orphan Black?
> If you like science fiction type shows  - this one is a must see.


I don't have cable (or Netflix - I know I'm a loser) but I think I saw a preview for this when I was at my mum's house.  (I'm actually not sure if it was this show or Mr. Robot, tbh)  It looked creepy weird, but in that good way 
I looked at the Orphan Black synopsis and it does look good!

Do you remember when Twin Peaks came out and after every episode you were like... 
Wait, what? Who's Bob? Who is the one-armed man? What's with the midget guy?  Log Lady? 
But, oh, Michael Ontkean...


----------



## indiaink

septembersiren said:


> usu
> 
> Just for your info India
> 1. My grandchildren live in different states from me. Of course if you would like to buy me plane tickets to go visit I will not refuse them.
> 2. I am reader. I am on my 37th book this year. I take on a challenge every year on one of the many book forums I belong to. My goal this year is 50 books.
> 3. I live in NJ. I guess you never heard of the Jersey Mosquitoes. They are as big as jumbo jets. It was also night time when I posted.
> 4. I really dislike malls having been in retail for 30 years
> 5. It was storming here last night. I have enough sense to come in out of the rain.



I've been trying to multi quote all the people who think I was being SNARKY in my response to SS - SOOOO not the case, and I don't appreciate the inference. G - you should know me better than that?  I'm hurt. Seriously. How many more times.

SS:
1. YES, of course I would LOVE for you to go see your grands at my expense - ONLY if you come here first and help me with my Starving Computer Tech Yard Sale I'm having on the 30th.  LOL.  If we can figure out why FB snatched you away from my Friends list you'd see some interesting photos of stuff people have donated.
2.  You are also a writer, if I recall correctly.  Famous author, you.
3.  Woman, Minnesota beats your mosquitos by a wide margin.  How about as big as hot air balloons, in tandem.
4. Think local. I love going to locally-owned shops.
5. Eh, sorry you had bad weather. Thought you had a porch?

The point of my post was that there are soooo many other things to do besides surf the net looking for stuff. That is the pot calling the kettle black, because I am SOOOOO guilty of doing that too much of the time, as V0N can tell you, as she's had to talk me down a time or two. ROFL.


----------



## missbellamama

V0N1B2 said:


> I don't have cable (or Netflix - I know I'm a loser) but I think I saw a preview for this when I was at my mum's house.  (I'm actually not sure if it was this show or Mr. Robot, tbh)  It looked creepy weird, but in that good way
> I looked at the Orphan Black synopsis and it does look good!
> 
> Do you remember when Twin Peaks came out and after every episode you were like...
> Wait, what? Who's Bob? Who is the one-armed man? What's with the midget guy?  Log Lady?
> But, oh, Michael Ontkean...


----------



## grietje

jmcadon said:


> Lucky girl! I would love to see Sting...and Peter Gabriel too!  We rarely go out at night because we live in a pretty rural area.  I can't even count the concerts I went to when I was younger tho...Day on the Green concerts were highly popular in the Bay Area in the 70s.  I am really looking forward to seeing Sir Paul!



It was a terrific show.  Sting sang Gabriel songs and vice versa. The video effects were fabulous.  Harvey's was a really nice venue.  I used to go to a lot of shows and have been fortunate enough to see some pretty amazing singers and bands.


----------



## missbellamama

Micheal Ontkean  - a local laddie  !
Mr Robot  is one I to need  ketchup on


----------



## grietje

V0N1B2 said:


> Do you remember when Twin Peaks came out and after every episode you were like...
> Wait, what? Who's Bob? Who is the one-armed man? What's with the midget guy?  Log Lady?
> But, oh, Michael Ontkean...


I was in college when it aired and there was a group of us that would get together and watch it.  Even in a fun group setting, it was still a creepy yet fascinating show.


----------



## diane278

jmcadon said:


> I can't even count the concerts I went to when I was younger tho...Day on the Green concerts were highly popular in the Bay Area in the 70s.  I am really looking forward to seeing Sir Paul!



Any chance you were at Altamont? It was the west coast version of Woodstock. The Stones hired the Hells Angeles as bodyguards. That part didn't go well. I was going to University of Nevada at Reno at the time and a bunch of us drove over for it.  December 1969.


----------



## grietje

indiaink said:


> I've been trying to multi quote all the people who think I was being SNARKY in my response to SS - SOOOO not the case, and I don't appreciate the inference. G - you should know me better than that?  I'm hurt.
> .



I'm glad it's all cleared up and that you responded to SS.


----------



## V0N1B2

missbellamama said:


> Micheal Ontkean  - a local laddie  !
> Mr Robot  is one I to need  ketchup on


Mmm, *slurp* he's a "good Canadian kid" as Don Cherry would say.
Ketchup? Sounds kinda dirty, doll.  Is there some hottie on that show that I should know about, and more importantly, would he taste better with a little condiment on the side? 
Sorry mbm, couldn't help myself


----------



## missbellamama

V0N1B2 said:


> Mmm, *slurp* he's a "good Canadian kid" as Don Cherry would say.
> Ketchup? Sounds kinda dirty, doll.  Is there some hottie on that show that I should know about, and more importantly, would he taste better with a little condiment on the side?
> Sorry mbm, couldn't help myself


Ok...mind outta the gutter fellow Canuck  "ketchup " as in catch up in Watching Mr Robot


V0N1B2 said:


> Mmm, *slurp* he's a "good Canadian kid" as Don Cherry would say.
> Ketchup? Sounds kinda dirty, doll.  Is there some hottie on that show that I should know about, and more importantly, would he taste better with a little condiment on the side?
> Sorry mbm, couldn't help myself


...that's waaaay funny, I was referring to ketchup as in "catch up" on the episodes of Mr Robot!



or was I?
Don Cherry is as Canadian as they come!


----------



## cat1967

So here is my new to me Bottega Veneta Large.  The color is not that gray, VC said taupe.  It has a lot of brown in it but I love it.

















According to where I put it the color looks different!  I feel so lucky, I got this bag for about one third of the price of new from VC.


----------



## septembersiren

cat1967 said:


> So here is my new to me Bottega Veneta Large.  The color is not that gray, VC said taupe.  It has a lot of brown in it but I love it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> According to where I put it the color looks different!  I feel so lucky, I got this bag for about one third of the price of new from VC.



Very pretty
I like the color very neutral

Today I can see pictures. IDK what is going on.


----------



## grietje

cat1967 said:


> So here is my new to me Bottega Veneta Large.  The color is not that gray, VC said taupe.  It has a lot of brown in it but I love it.



Kapow!  It's just beautiful.  The color looks like steel, a gorgeous neutral that came out, gosh was it FW 2013?  Anyhow, well done!!!


----------



## septembersiren

Pssst I never told anyone but I got a new to me Adroise Veneta.  No reveal as I am so smart about somethings but not smart enough to post pictures. Actually smart has nothing to do with it. I should use the real word LAZY. BUT everyone knows what a medium Veneta looks like and Adroise is that dark charcoal grey. I love it [emoji175]. It is smaller than I am used to but I notice I am carrying less junk than usual and don't miss it. It is only large enough for a paperback book. To work I always carry a tote bag too so the extra junk goes in there when I remember it. Lol


----------



## grietje

septembersiren said:


> Pssst I never told anyone but I got a new to me Adroise Veneta.



The old style?  Gosh, that is a lovely bag.  Our Newstome has one (I think) and the sheen it develops is super.  I actually just got a new-to-me tourmaline large Veneta.  We are new-to-us cousins!


----------



## jmcadon

diane278 said:


> Any chance you were at Altamont? It was the west coast version of Woodstock. The Stones hired the Hells Angeles as bodyguards. That part didn't go well. I was going to University of Nevada at Reno at the time and a bunch of us drove over for it.  December 1969.


No...I was too young but I think my brother went.  I do remember it, tho! Wasn't there a riot or something there?


----------



## cat1967

septembersiren said:


> Very pretty
> I like the color very neutral
> 
> Today I can see pictures. IDK what is going on.





grietje said:


> Kapow!  It's just beautiful.  The color looks like steel, a gorgeous neutral that came out, gosh was it FW 2013?  Anyhow, well done!!!



Thank you ladies.  I cleaned it a bit although it was in very good condition, I put some Leather Honey and it is as good as new!  Love it!


----------



## diane278

jmcadon said:


> No...I was too young but I think my brother went.  I do remember it, tho! Wasn't there a riot or something there?



There were 300,000 people there and I remember there was a problem between the Hell's Angel's (I was too far away to have seen them or whatever happened) and some body who tried to get on the stage.  I'm pretty sure they injured the guy.  They were an odd choice for security. I also remember an announcement over the loudspeakers that some girl had just had a baby.  It was during Viet Nam and times were turbulent.


----------



## tenKrat

septembersiren said:


> Goodreads I think us the best. The others I belong to are young adult since I like science fiction and fantasy


Thank you for the recommendation. 


V0N1B2 said:


> Have you checked out the Book fourm here at TPF?  Lots of good stuff in there.
> http://forum.purseblog.com/forums/books-music.244/


I will check this out, too. Thank you.


----------



## tenKrat

@cat1967 - I love, love the color of your large Veneta.


----------



## zooba

grietje said:


> I went to see Sting and Peter Gabriel Friday night.  Terrific show!  As I admire the incredible poetry and talent of these two artists, I thought about our J here in Northen CA who is going to see Paul McCartney.  It's going to be a great show!



I was really debating going to  this concert- now I'm sorry that I missed it.  I've seen artists that I loved as an older adult and a young adult and found that sometime it's best to stick with the memory of my youth.

Still trying to move- wish me luck. The sale went fast but the closings are dragging on like mad.  Stay cool everyone and away from the mosquitos. They are horrible this year


----------



## septembersiren

Got a new phone
Can anything make you feel more stupid


----------



## Mousse

Made carnitas enchiladas with mole and an avocado mango salsa for dinner tonight.


----------



## missbellamama

Young and not so young playing Pokémon Go  - in the parks,  malls and everywhere in between!


----------



## missbellamama

Mousse said:


> Made carnitas enchiladas with mole and an avocado mango salsa for dinner tonight.
> View attachment 3413677
> View attachment 3413678


may I ask , what is the dressing you prepare for this yum salad?


----------



## diane278

Mousse said:


> Made carnitas enchiladas with mole and an avocado mango salsa for dinner tonight.
> View attachment 3413677
> View attachment 3413678



Boy....does that look good!


----------



## Mousse

missbellamama said:


> may I ask , what is the dressing you prepare for this yum salad?



The dressing is very simple. I use a Chardonnay peach vinegar made by Napa Vinegar company, fresh squeezed lime juice, finely chopped cilantro, and a splash of a high quality olive oil. I experiment with olive oils. We are members of Round Pond in Napa Valley. I receive quarterly olive oil and vinegar shipments from them. This time I added a splash of their Blood Orange olive oil. I always splash the lime juice directly on the avocados. This prevents them from discoloring. It will keep overnight.


----------



## Mousse

diane278 said:


> Boy....does that look good!



It was yummy. DH had leftovers for lunch.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Mousse said:


> The dressing is very simple. I use a Chardonnay peach vinegar made by Napa Vinegar company, fresh squeezed lime juice, finely chopped cilantro, and a splash of a high quality olive oil. I experiment with olive oils. We are members of Round Pond in Napa Valley. I receive quarterly olive oil and vinegar shipments from them. This time I added a splash of their Blood Orange olive oil. I always splash the lime juice directly on the avocados. This prevents them from discoloring. It will keep overnight.
> View attachment 3414125




Looks delicious & thanks for sharing the dressing recipe


----------



## missbellamama

Mousse said:


> The dressing is very simple. I use a Chardonnay peach vinegar made by Napa Vinegar company, fresh squeezed lime juice, finely chopped cilantro, and a splash of a high quality olive oil. I experiment with olive oils. We are members of Round Pond in Napa Valley. I receive quarterly olive oil and vinegar shipments from them. This time I added a splash of their Blood Orange olive oil. I always splash the lime juice directly on the avocados. This prevents them from discoloring. It will keep overnight.
> View attachment 3414125


I found some locally sourced wine vinegars, here in in the Niagara wine region  very reasonable  ( they also have a maple wine vinegar, may change it up)  your dressing looks like a keeper, do you use a recipe book or just experiment?


----------



## septembersiren

Wow Mousse everything sounds yummy
Please come to my house asap
I hurt my back today keeping a bratty toddler from breaking her neck. 
Took a muscle relaxer and feeling too woozy to cook dinner


----------



## Mousse

missbellamama said:


> I found some locally sourced wine vinegars, here in in the Niagara wine region  very reasonable  ( they also have a maple wine vinegar, may change it up)  your dressing looks like a keeper, do you use a recipe book or just experiment?



I experiment and make up many recipes. I'm a crazy foodie. My Dad taught me how to cook when I was 6 years old. I then got serious and enrolled in UCLA's professional cooking and catering program to add some creativity to my day job in tech. In addition to collecting BV, I collect cookbooks for reference, reading, and inspiration. My pride and joy is a first edition of Julia Child's Mastering the Art of French Cooking from my Mom's book collection. Don't tell DH but I have over 1,000 cookbooks. I also collect dinnerware: Bennington Black Agate, Rosenthal Continental Script, and Kosta Boda Limelight. The Rosenthal Script collection started with some pieces that DH's grandmother willed us. It's a fun mid century design; I'm always on the hunt for pieces I don't have. I really like the pattern because I'm a calligrapher when I have spare time.

Many wineries in Napa and Sonoma are venturing into vinegars and flavored syrups. I picked up a maple sherry bourbon vinegar somewhere on my travels. It's a great flavor to add to roasted Brussels sprouts. The maple vinegar is from Canada, eh.


----------



## Mousse

septembersiren said:


> Wow Mousse everything sounds yummy
> Please come to my house asap
> I hurt my back today keeping a bratty toddler from breaking her neck.
> Took a muscle relaxer and feeling too woozy to cook dinner



Would love to meet you. I'm planning a trip to visit a friend in Rochester NY and my college BFF in NYC. I think the planets will align in 2017. When I don't feel like cooking, take out pizza is my best friend.


----------



## missbellamama

Mousse said:


> I experiment and make up many recipes. I'm a crazy foodie. My Dad taught me how to cook when I was 6 years old. I then got serious and enrolled in UCLA's professional cooking and catering program to add some creativity to my day job in tech. In addition to collecting BV, I collect cookbooks for reference, reading, and inspiration. My pride and joy is a first edition of Julia Child's Mastering the Art of French Cooking from my Mom's book collection. Don't tell DH but I have over 1,000 cookbooks. I also collect dinnerware: Bennington Black Agate, Rosenthal Continental Script, and Kosta Boda Limelight. The Rosenthal Script collection started with some pieces that DH's grandmother willed us. It's a fun mid century design; I'm always on the hunt for pieces I don't have. I really like the pattern because I'm a calligrapher when I have spare time.
> 
> Many wineries in Napa and Sonoma are venturing into vinegars and flavored syrups. I picked up a maple sherry bourbon vinegar somewhere on my travels. It's a great flavor to add to roasted Brussels sprouts. The maple vinegar is from Canada, eh.
> View attachment 3414185


I just started eating Brussel sprouts again  - so many wonderful things to add to them, I will try the maple  vinegar.


----------



## septembersiren

missbellamama said:


> I just started eating Brussel sprouts again  - so many wonderful things to add to them, I will try the maple  vinegar.



My son loves brussel sprouts
For thanksgiving I now roast about 6 lbs. There is never any left.
I love beets. I have been getting them fresh and roasting them then making a big salad with goat cheese craisins walnuts avocado and anything else that I feel like throwing in
Blood oranges or raspberries or strawberries in balsamic glaze to top it off.
We planted tomatoes this year and have big tomatoes already on every plant.
Can't wait to be eating mater sandwhiches


----------



## Mousse

septembersiren said:


> My son loves brussel sprouts
> For thanksgiving I now roast about 6 lbs. There is never any left.
> I love beets. I have been getting them fresh and roasting them then making a big salad with goat cheese craisins walnuts avocado and anything else that I feel like throwing in
> Blood oranges or raspberries or strawberries in balsamic glaze to top it off.
> We planted tomatoes this year and have big tomatoes already on every plant.
> Can't wait to be eating mater sandwhiches



Oh, tomato sandwiches. They are the best with freshly picked heirloom "maters." I grew up eating them at my grandmothers house in Needham, MA. She lathered the bread with Cain's Sandwich Spread. Cain's is a New England product. I just recently found a spread at Whole Paycheck that tastes almost the same. It's made by a small specialty food company called Sir Kensington's. The spread is called "Special Sauce."  DH's boss grows heirloom tomatoes. I can't wait. [emoji486]


----------



## septembersiren

Mater sammys taste best on white bread (normally I never eat white bread) I doubt our tomatoes are heirloom. I will be happy if they are beef steak. We all bought something this year. I bought the fencing landlord bought the new dirt and my cousin bought the tomatoes so I don't know what they are
The fencing wad to keep wicky out but she gets in. I notice with her running back and forth and digging there are no weeds to pull
Finally the dog is good for something other than affection


----------



## septembersiren

Wicky and I had shrimp scampi over angel hair lady night.
Wicky ate most of it since I had hurt my back and after cooking I didn't feel much like eating
My back is fine today. I put a patch on it last night and woke up this morning ok


----------



## septembersiren

I am having a very hard time. I got a new phone and can't remember how I downloaded the app for TPF.
can anyone give me some details how to do this. It is an Iphone and I always had android phones before. Right now I am using my old phone for TPF and my new one for everything except the apps I use everyday.[emoji30][emoji36] I am so lost. I should have stuck to android phones


----------



## Mousse

septembersiren said:


> I am having a very hard time. I got a new phone and can't remember how I downloaded the app for TPF.
> can anyone give me some details how to do this. It is an Iphone and I always had android phones before. Right now I am using my old phone for TPF and my new one for everything except the apps I use everyday.[emoji30][emoji36] I am so lost. I should have stuck to android phones



Find the App Store icon on your iPhone. Search for The Purse Forum and download the app. It's best to do this with WiFi enabled. You may need to enter your Apple ID and password.


----------



## septembersiren

Mousse said:


> Find the App Store icon on your iPhone. Search for The Purse Forum and download the app. It's best to do this with WiFi enabled. You may need to enter your Apple ID and password.



Thank you Mousse. I love you.
I didn't think I went through the app store last time. 
It is annoying to carry 2 phones lol. One for calls and everything except TPF and the other phone just for TPF LOL
isn't it great about Mega and Vlad [emoji173] a pink one.


----------



## septembersiren

I did it 
Not as dumb as I think I sm


----------



## Mousse

septembersiren said:


> I did it
> Not as dumb as I think I sm



You are one smart person with a world of experience. The iPhone is very intuitive. Last weekend I accidentally deleted the Google authenticator app. on my iPhone. My company uses it as a secondary verification for secure VPN logins. I was flipping out because I had to access some work files. I reinstalled the app and was so relieved that it "remembered" my login credentials.


----------



## septembersiren

Yes it is remembering more than I think I want it to remember lol


----------



## Mousse

I received a surprise gift yesterday from a special BVette enabler. Here is the Moon Dust card case. A color comparison to Argento is posted in the metallic thread. Just sayin' that Moon Dust would be lovely in a cabat or a 'saddle bag.'


----------



## septembersiren

Mousse said:


> I received a surprise gift yesterday from a special BVette enabler. Here is the Moon Dust card case. A color comparison to Argento is posted in the metallic thread. Just sayin' that Moon Dust would be lovely in a cabat or a 'saddle bag.'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3416022



Beautiful 
No one does metallic like NV


----------



## septembersiren

I hate the auto correct on this phone
As soon as I find out how to turn it off it is bye bye


----------



## indiaink

septembersiren said:


> I hate the auto correct on this phone
> As soon as I find out how to turn it off it is bye bye


Settings > General > Keyboards and slide the Auto-Correction thingy over.

FYI, the iPhone does 'learn' - and you can also add words that the auto-correct commonly hits on to "Text Replacement", also in the Settings > General > Keyboards area. What that means is that you can add "BV" and have it come out at "Bottega Veneta". To create your own shortcuts, tap the *plus sign* in the upper right corner to open a screen with two entry fields. In the top field, *Phrase*, enter the text you want to quickly retype in other places on iOS. Below that, enter a *text shortcut* that will subsequently be recognized by iOS 9 and automatically replaced with the longer phrase you just entered.

For instance, you might regularly tell family members, "I just left work and expect to be home shortly. Call me if you need anything from the grocery." You can enter that into the phrase field and supply an easy to remember shortcut, perhaps "jlw" for "just left work." Now, in message, email or other text fields, you can simply type "jlw" and hit the space bar to invoke the longer phrase, "I just left work and expect to be home shortly. Call me if you need anything from the grocery." 

Hope that helps a bit.


----------



## septembersiren

indiaink said:


> Settings > General > Keyboards and slide the Auto-Correction thingy over.
> 
> FYI, the iPhone does 'learn' - and you can also add words that the auto-correct commonly hits on to "Text Replacement", also in the Settings > General > Keyboards area. What that means is that you can add "BV" and have it come out at "Bottega Veneta". To create your own shortcuts, tap the *plus sign* in the upper right corner to open a screen with two entry fields. In the top field, *Phrase*, enter the text you want to quickly retype in other places on iOS. Below that, enter a *text shortcut* that will subsequently be recognized by iOS 9 and automatically replaced with the longer phrase you just entered.
> 
> For instance, you might regularly tell family members, "I just left work and expect to be home shortly. Call me if you need anything from the grocery." You can enter that into the phrase field and supply an easy to remember shortcut, perhaps "jlw" for "just left work." Now, in message, email or other text fields, you can simply type "jlw" and hit the space bar to invoke the longer phrase, "I just left work and expect to be home shortly. Call me if you need anything from the grocery."
> 
> Hope that helps a bit.



Thanks helps a bunch


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

Hello everyone. Long time no see. I took a long break from my smartphone and forum activities due to the accident happened back in January. It ended up I had a torn ligament on my thumb. I just finished my last physical therapy session but I still have to limit my texting time on my phone. 

During my time away from all the gadgets, I have lost 18 lbs, mostly from spending more time in the gym (no weightlifting or yoga though since I can't bear any weight on my hand nor can I have a stable grip) and walking with Nickel.  I couldnt even groom my dog like I usually do because I wasn't able to hold the shears steadily. 

Anyway, just wanted to say hi. I'll try showing up more often as long as my thumb doesn't complain.


----------



## diane278

BV_LC_poodle said:


> Hello everyone. Long time no see. I took a long break from my smartphone and forum activities due to the accident happened back in January. It ended up I had a torn ligament on my thumb. I just finished my last physical therapy session but I still have to limit my texting time on my phone.
> 
> During my time away from all the gadgets, I have lost 18 lbs, mostly from spending more time in the gym (no weightlifting or yoga though since I can't bear any weight on my hand nor can I have a stable grip) and walking with Nickel.  I couldnt even groom my dog like I usually do because I wasn't able to hold the shears steadily.
> 
> Anyway, just wanted to say hi. I'll try showing up more often as long as my thumb doesn't complain.


Welcome back! Great to hear from you!


----------



## septembersiren

My cousin came home and told me that the thrift store had a brown BV for $15 [emoji7]
So I ran over to take a look. 
A woman had it in her hands [emoji35]
I just asked if I could look at it for a moment. Alas and alack it was a small ebano pillow
BUT IT WAS FAKE.
I told the woman it was not a real BV. She said she didn't care it was a nice leather bag for the price. [emoji33]
I would have bought just to get the fake off the market.


----------



## septembersiren

BV_LC_poodle said:


> Hello everyone. Long time no see. I took a long break from my smartphone and forum activities due to the accident happened back in January. It ended up I had a torn ligament on my thumb. I just finished my last physical therapy session but I still have to limit my texting time on my phone.
> 
> During my time away from all the gadgets, I have lost 18 lbs, mostly from spending more time in the gym (no weightlifting or yoga though since I can't bear any weight on my hand nor can I have a stable grip) and walking with Nickel.  I couldnt even groom my dog like I usually do because I wasn't able to hold the shears steadily.
> 
> Anyway, just wanted to say hi. I'll try showing up more often as long as my thumb doesn't complain.



Welcome back
Congrats on the weight loss


----------



## indiaink

BV_LC_poodle said:


> Hello everyone. Long time no see. I took a long break from my smartphone and forum activities due to the accident happened back in January. It ended up I had a torn ligament on my thumb. I just finished my last physical therapy session but I still have to limit my texting time on my phone.
> 
> During my time away from all the gadgets, I have lost 18 lbs, mostly from spending more time in the gym (no weightlifting or yoga though since I can't bear any weight on my hand nor can I have a stable grip) and walking with Nickel.  I couldnt even groom my dog like I usually do because I wasn't able to hold the shears steadily.
> 
> Anyway, just wanted to say hi. I'll try showing up more often as long as my thumb doesn't complain.


Wow, you've been through a lot!!!  Glad you're back! Take it easy!


----------



## Mousse

BV_LC_poodle said:


> Hello everyone. Long time no see. I took a long break from my smartphone and forum activities due to the accident happened back in January. It ended up I had a torn ligament on my thumb. I just finished my last physical therapy session but I still have to limit my texting time on my phone.
> 
> During my time away from all the gadgets, I have lost 18 lbs, mostly from spending more time in the gym (no weightlifting or yoga though since I can't bear any weight on my hand nor can I have a stable grip) and walking with Nickel.  I couldnt even groom my dog like I usually do because I wasn't able to hold the shears steadily.
> 
> Anyway, just wanted to say hi. I'll try showing up more often as long as my thumb doesn't complain.



Welcome back. We have missed you and Nickel. Stay strong! [emoji1320]


----------



## jmcadon

Mousse said:


> The dressing is very simple. I use a Chardonnay peach vinegar made by Napa Vinegar company, fresh squeezed lime juice, finely chopped cilantro, and a splash of a high quality olive oil. I experiment with olive oils. We are members of Round Pond in Napa Valley. I receive quarterly olive oil and vinegar shipments from them. This time I added a splash of their Blood Orange olive oil. I always splash the lime juice directly on the avocados. This prevents them from discoloring. It will keep overnight.
> View attachment 3414125


Have you been to one of Round Ponds oil and vinegar tastings?  What a treat!  This looks so yummy


----------



## septembersiren

I'm starting to really like my new phone. Lots of people showing me new things on it everyday. I want to thank everyone here who has helped me. ( India and Mousse)
I do find it easier to navigate TPF on my old android phone than the iPhone so as I learn I am switching back and forth. It is not easy for this old dog to learn new tricks.
My new challenge on top of the iPhone will be windows 10. I just got a new laptop and it has windows 10. 
[emoji47] I just got used to Windows 7.


----------



## Mousse

jmcadon said:


> Have you been to one of Round Ponds oil and vinegar tastings?  What a treat!  This looks so yummy



Thanks! We are members of Round Pond. The winery and olive mill tastings are such a delightful experience. We celebrate Thanksgiving in Napa at a super fun extended family event. One of our visit highlights is the olive oil and vinegar tasting. This year, I booked our hotel reservations early. Hoping to score a suite upgrade at the Westin with my SPG suite nights. BTW, the CIA bought the Copia site. We are looking forward to the reopening.


----------



## grietje

BV_LC_poodle said:


> Hello everyone. Long time no see.



It's good to see your name come up.  You had quite an ordeal and it appears you've managed your recovery well.  Here's to the healing continuing and you and Nickel up to mischief very soon!


----------



## CoastalCouture

Hypothetical purse dilemma here. Let's say you were going to attend a wedding at one of the most gorgeous natural settings in, for example, the state of Oregon. What would be your choice of handbag for this occasion?

For clarity, let's assume that the vows would take place outdoors and the hypothetical reception would be indoors with a view to all the fabulous hypothetical natural beauty.


----------



## diane278

CoastalCouture said:


> Hypothetical purse dilemma here. Let's say you were going to attend a wedding at one of the most gorgeous natural settings in, for example, the state of Oregon. What would be your choice of handbag for this occasion?
> 
> For clarity, let's assume that the vows would take place outdoors and the hypothetical reception would be indoors with a view to all the fabulous hypothetical natural beauty.


 
I think your argento pillow would be a nice choice.  It has that beautiful shine.  I also think a disco bag would be great. 
If you think it's going to be more formal, maybe a clutch of some sort.


----------



## CoastalCouture

I like the colour of the pillow, not sure abut the cross body aspect of it. I'm warming up to the clutch concept, hypothetically, of course.


----------



## grietje

CoastalCouture said:


> I like the colour of the pillow, not sure abut the cross body aspect of it. I'm warming up to the clutch concept, hypothetically, of course.



Don't wear it as a crossbody for the wedding.  Knot the strap and carry it more like a clutch or do the strap things to make it a shoulder carry.


----------



## CoastalCouture

I will have to play around and see what I can do with the straps. This might just work.


----------



## diane278

CoastalCouture said:


> I will have to play around and see what I can do with the straps. This might just work.





grietje said:


> Don't wear it as a crossbody for the wedding.  Knot the strap and carry it more like a clutch or do the strap things to make it a shoulder carry.



I agree with Grietje about the strap. fiddle around to make it more if a clutch.  By the way, it looks like BV is doing more clutches in the upcoming line.....although, since I still haven't received a catalog, its difficult to tell whats really coming.


----------



## septembersiren

I would wear the pillow also
I would wear it as a shoulder bag
It is very hard to tuck a strap 
Every time you go to get something you will be retucking the strap
That will get old quickly
If it is not formal there is nothing wrong with
A shoulder bag
If it is formal there is always rental like beg borrow or steal
Jennifer Hudson was right in the SITC movie 
"Mine until Tuesday"


----------



## grietje

CoastalCouture said:


> I will have to play around and see what I can do with the straps. This might just work.



Here are two posts:
Bottega Veneta in Action, page 250, Post number 3738:  Our Phio... shows a photo with the shoulder strap conversion
And this one:
http://forum.purseblog.com/threads/pillow-strap-too-long.920962/#post-29152268 Post #2 has the instructions.


----------



## Mousse

Does anyone have any intel on the ETA of fall catalogs? A few of us received e-mails from BV stating that catalogs were on the way. We have been patiently waiting.


----------



## Coconuts40

Hi Ladies, I am new to this thread, but not new to Bottega Veneta.  I have owned several over the years.  I am currently interested in buying a shoulder bag/cross body.  I looked at the baby Olimpia and the crossover clutch.  I was wondering what your thoughts are on the Olimpia?  I am incredibly indecisive on colour.  I live in Toronto Canada where the colours here are limited to black and blue.  I don't 'love' black bags but I also don't really love the blue they are offering.  Does anyone here own an Olimpia, and can offer any opinions on the use of it, the weight of the chains, or your colour preference in Olimpia.  Thank you.


----------



## diane278

Mousse said:


> Does anyone have any intel on the ETA of fall catalogs? A few of us received e-mails from BV stating that catalogs were on the way. We have been patiently waiting.



I was told that the manager at VF had called the corporate offices to inquire since quite a few people were asking about them. (Me included.)


----------



## grietje

Coconuts40 said:


> Hi Ladies, I am new to this thread, but not new to Bottega Veneta.  I have owned several over the years.  I am currently interested in buying a shoulder bag/cross body.  I looked at the baby Olimpia and the crossover clutch.  I was wondering what your thoughts are on the Olimpia?  I am incredibly indecisive on colour.  I live in Toronto Canada where the colours here are limited to black and blue.  I don't 'love' black bags but I also don't really love the blue they are offering.  Does anyone here own an Olimpia, and can offer any opinions on the use of it, the weight of the chains, or your colour preference in Olimpia.  Thank you.



Hello and welcome!
I can only offer limited observations since I purchased but did not keep the Olimpia I ordered.  Definitely do a search on the bag to see more comments.

I ordered the medium (I guess the largest size).  It's a really chic, elegant, classy bag and I so desperately wanted it to work.  But the strap was heavy and I didn't like the center divider in the bag from a function perspective (even though the divider needs to be there to allow the bag to keep its structure).  And it just didn't fit my lifestyle.  Shewt!!!!

I tried on the small Olimpia as well and that is very nice but I'm not sure what I would have done with it.  I have a Pillow and a Disco and this size didn't really seem to make sense.  As for the Baby Olimpia, I admit to struggling to see the difference function wise between this and the Disco or mini-messenger. I think the Disco is quite a bit smaller so perhaps that's it.

Dutchgirl?? just got what I think is the crossover clutch and that seems like a really cool bag. It reads more casual than the Olimpia but dressier than the Pillow.  It's of course bigger so one could do a bit more with it.

Perhaps  so we can better advise you, a few questions:

What's your purpose for this bag--run around, evening, dressy, etc?
How do you dress?  (e.g., I tend to dress more on the casual side.  Even though I'm in consulting, it's for government social services so a suit and uber cool clothing just doesn't work. It's dresses and separates for me making it easier for me to pull off a less dressy bag.  My casual wear is sundresses and jeans.  So you can see how an Olimpia would stand out a bit more against my relatively plain wardrobe)
What colors do you wear?  I will say this, the Olimpia looks fabulous in the classic colors. It becomes a bit more fun in seasonal colors.  I would pass on the blue.  If Bergdorf ships to Canada, I think they offer it in New Light Grey which would be a terrific option.


----------



## missbellamama

grietje said:


> Hello and welcome!
> I can only offer limited observations since I purchased but did not keep the Olimpia I ordered.  Definitely do a search on the bag to see more comments.
> 
> I ordered the medium (I guess the largest size).  It's a really chic, elegant, classy bag and I so desperately wanted it to work.  But the strap was heavy and I didn't like the center divider in the bag from a function perspective (even though the divider needs to be there to allow the bag to keep its structure).  And it just didn't fit my lifestyle.  Shewt!!!!
> 
> I tried on the small Olimpia as well and that is very nice but I'm not sure what I would have done with it.  I have a Pillow and a Disco and this size didn't really seem to make sense.  As for the Baby Olimpia, I admit to struggling to see the difference function wise between this and the Disco or mini-messenger. I think the Disco is quite a bit smaller so perhaps that's it.
> 
> Dutchgirl?? just got what I think is the crossover clutch and that seems like a really cool bag. It reads more casual than the Olimpia but dressier than the Pillow.  It's of course bigger so one could do a bit more with it.
> 
> Perhaps  so we can better advise you, a few questions:
> 
> What's your purpose for this bag--run around, evening, dressy, etc?
> How do you dress?  (e.g., I tend to dress more on the casual side.  Even though I'm in consulting, it's for government social services so a suit and uber cool clothing just doesn't work. It's dresses and separates for me making it easier for me to pull off a less dressy bag.  My casual wear is sundresses and jeans.  So you can see how an Olimpia would stand out a bit more against my relatively plain wardrobe)
> What colors do you wear?  I will say this, the Olimpia looks fabulous in the classic colors. It becomes a bit more fun in seasonal colors.  I would pass on the blue.  If Bergdorf ships to Canada, I think they offer it in New Light Grey which would be a terrific option.


my 2cents (  which is now rounded to 5 cents -as our pennies are becoming redundant)...  Bergdorf does ship , but your taxes will add another 40% on top of the exchange rate, but being creative there are ways around the Tax Man


----------



## septembersiren

You can always try to order from the US website


----------



## Coconuts40

grietje said:


> Hello and welcome!
> I can only offer limited observations since I purchased but did not keep the Olimpia I ordered.  Definitely do a search on the bag to see more comments.
> 
> I ordered the medium (I guess the largest size).  It's a really chic, elegant, classy bag and I so desperately wanted it to work.  But the strap was heavy and I didn't like the center divider in the bag from a function perspective (even though the divider needs to be there to allow the bag to keep its structure).  And it just didn't fit my lifestyle.  Shewt!!!!
> 
> I tried on the small Olimpia as well and that is very nice but I'm not sure what I would have done with it.  I have a Pillow and a Disco and this size didn't really seem to make sense.  As for the Baby Olimpia, I admit to struggling to see the difference function wise between this and the Disco or mini-messenger. I think the Disco is quite a bit smaller so perhaps that's it.
> 
> Dutchgirl?? just got what I think is the crossover clutch and that seems like a really cool bag. It reads more casual than the Olimpia but dressier than the Pillow.  It's of course bigger so one could do a bit more with it.
> 
> Perhaps  so we can better advise you, a few questions:
> 
> What's your purpose for this bag--run around, evening, dressy, etc?
> How do you dress?  (e.g., I tend to dress more on the casual side.  Even though I'm in consulting, it's for government social services so a suit and uber cool clothing just doesn't work. It's dresses and separates for me making it easier for me to pull off a less dressy bag.  My casual wear is sundresses and jeans.  So you can see how an Olimpia would stand out a bit more against my relatively plain wardrobe)
> What colors do you wear?  I will say this, the Olimpia looks fabulous in the classic colors. It becomes a bit more fun in seasonal colors.  I would pass on the blue.  If Bergdorf ships to Canada, I think they offer it in New Light Grey which would be a terrific option.





missbellamama said:


> my 2cents (  which is now rounded to 5 cents -as our pennies are becoming redundant)...  Bergdorf does ship , but your taxes will add another 40% on top of the exchange rate, but being creative there are ways around the Tax Man





septembersiren said:


> You can always try to order from the US website




Hi grietje, missbellamama, septembersiren,

Thank you all for your replies!

Grietje thank you for such a detailed reply and sharing your experience with the Olimpia.  Since writing my original first post on this thread, I went to look at the bags again, lol! , I tried the crossover clutch - but it just didn't work for me.  I LOVE the clutch itself but somehow the strap was not my favourite.  I have a lot of clutches and so what I am looking for is a bag to use as a shoulder bag/crossbody.  So if I don't like the leather strap, I don't think this bag is right for me.

I then tried the pillow bag.  Really fantastic!! I love the size of it but feel I want something casual but a bit dressier than the pillow.
Grietje, if you have the disco and the pillow I can definitely understand why you found it hard to see where the Olimpia would fit into your lifestyle.

Lastly,  I tried again the baby and small Olimpia and found my favourite is the small Olimpia.  Maybe because I can dress it up and dress it down.  I guess my biggest concern is the chain weight.  I am looking for a casual bag to walk my dog, run errands, and maybe wear it out for dinner.  I feel the small is perfect size for what I am looking for - enough room for my wallet, keys, phone.  I find all  smaller bags that I currently own are so inconvenient as I am getting tired of changing wallets to accommodate my smaller bags.  I also find my tote bags and large shoulder bags are too big for the simple days when I want to carry only the basics.  So I feel the small is the right size for me.

So I think I will take some more time to think about it, but it is likely going to be the small Olimpia.  Thanks for your suggestion on colours.  I am not the biggest fan of black bags but I 'may' go for the black, or the grey.  I think I am getting to the point that I want something that will look the best for the longest.  I usually am bold and love to buy handbags in seasonal colours.  But they just age too fast. I guess I am just looking for a basic bag that will have a greater chance of standing the test of time.

Thank you again, and I will definitely post when I 'finally' make a decision.


----------



## Coconuts40

I forgot to add above: I am 5.6" and the straps on the pillow and crossover clutch sadly did not fit my frame (  Likely one of the reasons I am most drawn to the Olimpia.


----------



## diane278

Coconuts40 said:


> Hi grietje, missbellamama, septembersiren,
> 
> Lastly,  I tried again the baby and small Olimpia and found my favourite is the small Olimpia.  Maybe because I can dress it up and dress it down.  I guess my biggest concern is the chain weight.  I am looking for a casual bag to walk my dog, run errands, and maybe wear it out for dinner.  I feel the small is perfect size for what I am looking for - enough room for my wallet, keys, phone.  I find all  smaller bags that I currently own are so inconvenient as I am getting tired of changing wallets to accommodate my smaller bags.  I also find my tote bags and large shoulder bags are too big for the simple days when I want to carry only the basics.  So I feel the small is the right size for me.
> 
> So I think I will take some more time to think about it, but it is likely going to be the small Olimpia.  Thanks for your suggestion on colours.  I am not the biggest fan of black bags but I 'may' go for the black, or the grey.  I think I am getting to the point that I want something that will look the best for the longest.  I usually am bold and love to buy handbags in seasonal colours.  But they just age too fast. I guess I am just looking for a basic bag that will have a greater chance of standing the test of time.
> 
> Thank you again, and I will definitely post when I 'finally' make a decision.



Have you considered taking some modeling shots while trying on the various sizes? It might help you decide to have actual photos of the bags on you. A picture can give a lot of perspective.  I find that a photo I can refer to is better than relying on my memory...but, then I'm old, so my memory isn't that great!


----------



## Coconuts40

diane278 said:


> Have you considered taking some modeling shots while trying on the various sizes? It might help you decide to have actual photos of the bags on you. A picture can give a lot of perspective.  I find that a photo I can refer to is better than relying on my memory...but, then I'm old, so my memory isn't that great!



Yes, you are so right, I can't remember my last conversation,   Very good advice.  I am going to take a step back for now, and then go back in a week and look at them again, and this time take photos.


----------



## diane278

Coconuts40 said:


> Yes, you are so right, I can't remember my last conversation,   Very good advice.  I am going to take a step back for now, and then go back in a week and look at them again, and this time take photos.



The other thing I've noticed (which wouldn't apply if you are buying black) is that I need photos of the bags both in the store and out in natural sunlight. I have found that the colors vary so much and I need both for reference.  I always think I'm going to remember when I'm at the store but I've learned that later I really need those photos.


----------



## septembersiren

As I am learning the ins and outs of the iphone it is very frustrating at times
I forget how I managed to do something from time to time
Today my text messages began to appear horizontal instead of my preferred way of vertical display
I did not change any settings it just did it on its on
I long for the day when you got a manual with
Things instead of the online tutorial


----------



## Coconuts40

diane278 said:


> The other thing I've noticed (which wouldn't apply if you are buying black) is that I need photos of the bags both in the store and out in natural sunlight. I have found that the colors vary so much and I need both for reference.  I always think I'm going to remember when I'm at the store but I've learned that later I really need those photos.



That is very very true!  I never thought about maybe taking the bags close to a window, in natural sunlight to see how they look.  Great idea.


----------



## Coconuts40

Have any of you ladies ever had a BV chain strap shortened??  There is a very nice cross body  Olimpia on the Saks website but the chain length is very long.  I am wondering if it would be possible to take it to a shoe repair place/ cobbler to have the chain shortened.


----------



## Mousse

The Culinary Institute of America (CIA) has received approval from the city of Napa to start the transformation of the former Copia site. Their plan is to reopen the restaurant, shops and demonstration spaces by September. A  full remodel will occur in 2017. Yay, I'm so excited! This beautiful property has been vacant for too long. This is great news for BV foodies visiting Napa and Sonoma wine country.


----------



## septembersiren

So today phone is back to "normal" I don't get it
Maybe it was tired


----------



## septembersiren

Coconuts40 said:


> Have any of you ladies ever had a BV chain strap shortened??  There is a very nice cross body  Olimpia on the Saks website but the chain length is very long.  I am wondering if it would be possible to take it to a shoe repair place/ cobbler to have the chain shortened.



I would do it but make sure your person that does it saves the chain. In case you don't like it they can put it back. BV will not alter their bags in anyway


----------



## jburgh

Getting excited for the 2016 PNW Corgi Picnic. It is this Saturday!!! We will probably have about 150 Corgis there.  The local media will be there as in the past.  Hopefully this will be a good year for CorgiAid.  They have helped 2 of my rescue Corgis and I am so grateful.   If you are in need of a Corgi photo fix, here are the photos from 2014...

http://seattlerefined.com/lifestyle...is-at-the-2014-pacific-northwest-corgi-picnic


----------



## V0N1B2

jburgh said:


> Getting excited for the 2016 PNW Corgi Picnic. It is this Saturday!!! We will probably have about 150 Corgis there.  The local media will be there as in the past.  Hopefully this will be a good year for CorgiAid.  They have helped 2 of my rescue Corgis and I am so grateful.   If you are in need of a Corgi photo fix, here are the photos from 2014...
> 
> http://seattlerefined.com/lifestyle...is-at-the-2014-pacific-northwest-corgi-picnic


Woot Woot! I'm going, so all you BVettes will get your photo fix from me before you see them anywhere else. Live update maybe. 
In case any of you are not familiar with Corgis, while there may be 150 Corgis attending, if I brush one or two of them, we may actually see a few extras appear beside them. *I learned that the hard way... Never wear black around the little gobbleguts.


----------



## grietje

jburgh said:


> Getting excited for the 2016 PNW Corgi Picnic. It is this Saturday!!! We will probably have about 150 Corgis there.





V0N1B2 said:


> Woot Woot! I'm going, so all you BVettes will get your photo fix from me before you see them anywhere else. Live update maybe.



What fun.  The closest I'll be to it is that 1 year old Daisy, a little Pem, is coming to visit.  Her big brother Stanley is coming too.  He's not a corgi but I sure have a soft spot for that guy!


----------



## septembersiren

It sounds like a lot of fun
I would love to see all those Corgis wiggle


----------



## Mousse

V0N1B2 said:


> Woot Woot! I'm going, so all you BVettes will get your photo fix from me before you see them anywhere else. Live update maybe.
> In case any of you are not familiar with Corgis, while there may be 150 Corgis attending, if I brush one or two of them, we may actually see a few extras appear beside them. *I learned that the hard way... Never wear black around the little gobbleguts.



What fun. I think gobblegut applies to all canines; especially hounds.


----------



## septembersiren

Anybody see the BV video about stripes or patterns
It made me dizzy


----------



## CoastalCouture

The hypothetical purse dilemma has been solved and very nicely, I might add.  The perfect solution turned out to be the most versatile medium Argento pouch. Pictures to follow when there is sunlight.


----------



## CoastalCouture

Many thanks to Diane for giving me first dibs on this Argento pouch at Valley Fair!


----------



## diane278

CoastalCouture said:


> Many thanks to Diane for giving me first dibs on this Argento pouch at Valley Fair!
> 
> View attachment 3425526



It's perfect with your outfit.   Mine's on it's way.....


----------



## CoastalCouture

diane278 said:


> It's perfect with your outfit.   Mine's on it's way.....


. . . . and did anything else catch your eye yesterday?


----------



## jburgh

V0N1B2 said:


> Woot Woot! I'm going, so all you BVettes will get your photo fix from me before you see them anywhere else. Live update maybe.
> In case any of you are not familiar with Corgis, while there may be 150 Corgis attending, if I brush one or two of them, we may actually see a few extras appear beside them. *I learned that the hard way... Never wear black around the little gobbleguts.



Gobbleguts indeed.  Bella raided V0N's suitcase and ate her tomatoes and candies (some sort of sweet tart type things).  Are you saying Corgis shed?  Nonsense!


----------



## diane278

CoastalCouture said:


> . . . . and did anything else catch your eye yesterday?


I went ahead and got the lavender disco bag. I've been wanting to try one for awhile.


----------



## septembersiren

Perfect


----------



## Mousse

jburgh said:


> Gobbleguts indeed.  Bella raided V0N's suitcase and ate her tomatoes and candies (some sort of sweet tart type things).  Are you saying Corgis shed?  Nonsense!



I've met many a canine that gorged on tomatoes. We tossed cherry tomatoes to our Ridgeback. He was a good catcher.


----------



## grietje

jburgh said:


> Gobbleguts indeed.  Bella raided V0N's suitcase and ate her tomatoes and candies (some sort of sweet tart type things).  Are you saying Corgis shed?  Nonsense!



The Corgi raiding the suitcase does not surprise.  But tomatoes in said suitcase; now that has me curious!


----------



## grietje

CoastalCouture said:


> Many thanks to Diane for giving me first dibs on this Argento pouch at Valley Fair!



It's really pretty!  I got our interior designer the brighter silver pouch as a thank you gift. Had a hard time actually giving it to her because I can see how much use it could have!


----------



## septembersiren

The only 2 things wicket won't eat are tomatoes and lettuce. She will pick a sandwich apart to get them off and then eat everything else


----------



## CoastalCouture

grietje said:


> It's really pretty!  I got our interior designer the brighter silver pouch as a thank you gift. Had a hard time actually giving it to her because I can see how much use it could have!


The bright silver is pretty as well. You must really like your designer!


----------



## indiaink

jburgh said:


> Gobbleguts indeed.  Bella raided V0N's suitcase and ate her tomatoes and candies (some sort of sweet tart type things).  Are you saying Corgis shed?  Nonsense!


Smart girl. Bella is good about raiding, for sure - we DID have a box of crackers until she found them... And they were unopened!!!  I'm so glad she wasn't sick.

Now, tomatoes ... I am sad to say that Zoey's taste has been refined and she will only eat heirloom tomatoes.

As far as catching food that's tossed her way - she can do it with both paws crossed, I swear. Standing SIDEWAYS with both paws crossed - if she sees it coming her way it's snatched, right out of the air. My pet store manager taught her that neat little trick.

I see that the PNW Corgi Meetup was a rousing success!  Woot woot!


----------



## V0N1B2

This little guy was the biggest hit at the picnic. I don't think his feet touched the ground the entire day.  Not until he was completely tuckered out at the end of the day.


----------



## indiaink

V0N1B2 said:


> View attachment 3427126
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This little guy was the biggest hit at the picnic. I don't think his feet touched the ground the entire day.  Not until he was completely tuckered out at the end of the day.


BELLIES! ::squealing:: SPECKLED BELLIES!!!


----------



## septembersiren

Adorable


----------



## septembersiren

I think I want a corgi
I am not getting a corgi but I just love their wiggly butts


----------



## grietje

The Corgi pup pic is cute.  My friend Jen with the Corgi pup Daisy (she is now 8 months) has sent so many cute Corgi pics.  The way they sleep is so cute. Those short legs can just stick straight up or out!


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

Check out Loki the Corgi


----------



## septembersiren

Wow Corgis have shorter legs than Wicky


----------



## V0N1B2

Hey! Who moved my cheese? 
Our sub-forums are shrinking.


----------



## grietje

I am very much looking forward to Opening Ceremonies.  I just love the clothes, or rather the text exchange my sister and I have about the clothes. Some of those outfits just leave me confused!  Of course swimming this weekend will be fun to watch too.  What's your favorite Olympic sport to watch?


----------



## septembersiren

I keep getting this msg about ad-Unit
Anyone understand what that is


----------



## indiaink

Working on adopting this little fellow, approximately 8 weeks old... 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 So Zoey may have a little brother here pretty quick!


----------



## V0N1B2

grietje said:


> I am very much looking forward to Opening Ceremonies.  I just love the clothes, or rather the text exchange my sister and I have about the clothes. Some of those outfits just leave me confused!  Of course swimming this weekend will be fun to watch too.  What's your favorite Olympic sport to watch?


Freestyle Aerials - but that's Winter Olympics. I don't watch the summer games generally, but I do like the diving.
I guess if I'm being totally honest, I'll watch anything with hot guys - especially if they're scantily clad.
Speaking of hot guys, has Denmark marched into the opening ceremonies yet?  


septembersiren said:


> I keep getting this msg about ad-Unit
> Anyone understand what that is


I haven't seen anything like this (yet). 



indiaink said:


> Working on adopting this little fellow, approximately 8 weeks old...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3432343
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So Zoey may have a little brother here pretty quick!


Does Zoey know about this, and if so, she's okay with it? 
He is awfully cute...


----------



## indiaink

V0N1B2 said:


> Hey! Who moved my cheese?
> Our sub-forums are shrinking.


By the way - you've probably noticed already - but the sub-forums are all still there.  If you click on the little box at the start of each sub-forum you'll then get a listing of all the threads related to that sub-forum.


----------



## V0N1B2

Meh. All jumbled up.
It's like the bargain bin at Kohl's.


----------



## septembersiren

indiaink said:


> Working on adopting this little fellow, approximately 8 weeks old...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3432343
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So Zoey may have a little brother here pretty quick!




What a cutie


----------



## indiaink

V0N1B2 said:


> Does Zoey know about this, and if so, she's okay with it?
> He is awfully cute...


No... And she's getting to be such a staid old maid at 3 1/2 years, she needs excitement in her life.  Puppy, coming right up!



septembersiren said:


> What a cutie


Thank you, I think so.  Still have to set up the 'meet and greet'...


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

My favorite sports to watch:

Diving. Swimming. Gymnastics.


----------



## Mousse

BV_LC_poodle said:


> My favorite sports to watch:
> 
> Diving. Swimming. Gymnastics.



I'm with you on diving, swimming, and gymnastics!


----------



## KY bag lady

I love beach volleyball, women's soccer, USA basketball, there's a KY player on the team, gymnastics. I love sports so I watch them all.


----------



## grietje

I watched archery this morning.  It was interesting.  I saw a wee bit of cycling and shooting.  Then DH and I decided to go see the new Jason Bourne movie.  Am back it and liked seeing the Brazilian men's gymnastics team do well.  And of course I'm watching swimming. DH keeps asking how fast I'd swim a given event in.


----------



## V0N1B2

grietje said:


> I watched archery this morning.  It was interesting.  I saw a wee bit of cycling and shooting.  Then DH and I decided to go see the new Jason Bourne movie.  Am back it and liked seeing the Brazilian men's gymnastics team do well.  And of course I'm watching swimming. DH keeps asking how fast I'd swim a given event in.


I saw that movie tonight too. I just got home from the after-movie festivities (also known as the pub).
Car chases, motorcycle chases, riots, a$$ kicking... It was awesome.  We saw the preview for The Girl on The Train and I can't wait to see that, even though I'm not really a moviegoer.


----------



## grietje

V0N1B2 said:


> I saw that movie tonight too. I just got home from the after-movie festivities (also known as the pub).
> Car chases, motorcycle chases, riots, a$$ kicking... It was awesome.  We saw the preview for The Girl on The Train and I can't wait to see that, even though I'm not really a moviegoer.



I have to admit the plot seemed a lot like the last Bourne film and I didn't love it.  Now Ghostbusters on the other hand was great.  A great balance between honoring the original (I swear I've seen this movie a100 times) and being its own film.

My sister and I are headed to Hawaii for a 'sissie' trip next week. Loads of snorkeling and swimming.  And we plan to see 'Finding Dory' which I understand is well done.

I read the Girl on the Train. Great book.  I'm hopeful the film is good as I really like Emily Blunt.


----------



## indiaink

Well, it's a done deal!  We'll be picking up our new puppy in a week or so. He's 8 weeks old (tomorrow!), was born while his mom was in foster care. His mom is a Mini Australian Shepherd, and it is thought his dad was a German Shepherd, but I think Rottweiler, looking at his sturdy little self. Zoey mainly ignored him at the meet 'n' greet (until he tried to walk under her, and then there was some amount of HOLY BATMAN.)  LOL.  Puppy peed, of course. Those first lessons are hard...

Possible names:  Duke or Malik.  I'm leaning toward Duke so far.... Anybody got any Italian BV names, I'd consider them. We think he'll be about 50 pounds. I would like less, but, hey, he'll be well-trained so it won't matter! Look at the paws on this baby!


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

indiaink said:


> Well, it's a done deal!  We'll be picking up our new puppy in a week or so. He's 8 weeks old (tomorrow!), was born while his mom was in foster care. His mom is a Mini Australian Shepherd, and it is thought his dad was a German Shepherd, but I think Rottweiler, looking at his sturdy little self. Zoey mainly ignored him at the meet 'n' greet (until he tried to walk under her, and then there was some amount of HOLY BATMAN.)  LOL.  Puppy peed, of course. Those first lessons are hard...
> 
> Possible names:  Duke or Malik.  I'm leaning toward Duke so far.... Anybody got any Italian BV names, I'd consider them. We think he'll be about 50 pounds. I would like less, but, hey, he'll be well-trained so it won't matter! Look at the paws on this baby!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3433869



Congrats！He looks like a GSD to me.

P.S. I grew up with a few GSDs. Wonderful breed.


----------



## indiaink

BV_LC_poodle said:


> Congrats！He looks like a GSD to me.
> 
> P.S. I grew up with a few GSDs. Wonderful breed.


Yep, I feel you are most likely correct.  The photo I have of his mom is NOT a Miniature Australian Shepherd, after all, and he definitely looks like his dad was GSD.  His tail curls up like Zoey's, so -  I'm excited to have another Heinz 57 on my hands!!! Attached is a photo of mom, and one of the puppies. Her litter was only 4, and they were all good sized puppies.


----------



## septembersiren

indiaink said:


> Yep, I feel you are most likely correct.  The photo I have of his mom is NOT a Miniature Australian Shepherd, after all, and he definitely looks like his dad was GSD.  His tail curls up like Zoey's, so -  I'm excited to have another Heinz 57 on my hands!!! Attached is a photo of mom, and one of the puppies. Her litter was only 4, and they were all good sized puppies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3433986



Mom looks like she had some blue heeler in her
Pup looks like a German Shepard 
Name him Ferro it means steel in Italian


----------



## ksuromax

indiaink said:


> Well, it's a done deal!  We'll be picking up our new puppy in a week or so. He's 8 weeks old (tomorrow!), was born while his mom was in foster care. His mom is a Mini Australian Shepherd, and it is thought his dad was a German Shepherd, but I think Rottweiler, looking at his sturdy little self. Zoey mainly ignored him at the meet 'n' greet (until he tried to walk under her, and then there was some amount of HOLY BATMAN.)  LOL.  Puppy peed, of course. Those first lessons are hard...
> 
> Possible names:  Duke or Malik.  I'm leaning toward Duke so far.... Anybody got any Italian BV names, I'd consider them. We think he'll be about 50 pounds. I would like less, but, hey, he'll be well-trained so it won't matter! Look at the paws on this baby!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3433869


He is too cute for words!!!
Names suggestions: Vesuvio, Ceasar (not very BV, but def very Italian), Espresso


----------



## indiaink

septembersiren said:


> Mom looks like she had some blue heeler in her
> Pup looks like a German Shepard
> Name him Ferro it means steel in Italian


Ooo...I like "Ferro".  We'd almost settled on "Rhyn" (pronounced Rin, as in Rin Tin Tin) but I like this new idea.



ksuromax said:


> He is too cute for words!!!
> Names suggestions: Vesuvio, Ceasar (not very BV, but def very Italian), Espresso


Thank you!  And I like "Ceasar", too, but not as much as "Ferro" or "Rhyn".

Any others?  We have at least a week before he comes home, I'm thinking.


----------



## ksuromax

Maybe Krim?



indiaink said:


> Ooo...I like "Ferro".  We'd almost settled on "Rhyn" (pronounced Rin, as in Rin Tin Tin) but I like this new idea.
> 
> 
> Thank you!  And I like "Ceasar", too, but not as much as "Ferro" or "Rhyn".
> 
> Any others?  We have at least a week before he comes home, I'm thinking.


----------



## V0N1B2

India, I thought Cervo would have been the obvious choice, no?


----------



## indiaink

ksuromax said:


> Maybe Krim?





V0N1B2 said:


> India, I thought Cervo would have been the obvious choice, no?



Good ideas.  I think "Chervo" (Italian pronunciation) is a little ... chewy. I've always preferred mispronouncing it. 

I was talking to the neighbors about incoming new puppy and was calling him "Rhyn", so "Rhyn" it is.  It just feels right.  Mark came up with the spelling.  I don't recall that he had a lot of choice with Zoey, so it's only fair.  Rin Tin Tin is actually copyrighted, believe it or not - https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rin_Tin_Tin

Thanks, all!


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

How about Enzo?


----------



## indiaink

BV_LC_poodle said:


> How about Enzo?


Nah... Thanks, though.  "Zoey and Rhyn" just seems to go together.  It flows.  Because once Zoey gets used to a new being in the house, it will be "Zoey and Rhyn".


----------



## indiaink

Yay for Sarah from Sweden!  First Gold!


----------



## septembersiren

Going to see Hazel soon 
Yayyyyyyyy


----------



## indiaink

We're picking up little Rhyn Saturday at 12:30. I've picked up a new leash (cheap, 'cause I know he'll be chewing on it just like Zoey did), a inexpensive first harness, pee pads for the occasional accidents, and two puppy Kongs.  Off to pick up what the foster's been feeding (Merrick Puppy Grain-free) until my regular pet store gets their shipment of Orijen Puppy in next week, and we'll sign up for the very first puppy class while we're picking up food.  Excited!


----------



## ksuromax

indiaink said:


> We're picking up little Rhyn Saturday at 12:30. I've picked up a new leash (cheap, 'cause I know he'll be chewing on it just like Zoey did), a inexpensive first harness, pee pads for the occasional accidents, and two puppy Kongs.  Off to pick up what the foster's been feeding (Merrick Puppy Grain-free) until my regular pet store gets their shipment of Orijen Puppy in next week, and we'll sign up for the very first puppy class while we're picking up food.  Excited!


Good luck with a new family member!


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

indiaink said:


> We're picking up little Rhyn Saturday at 12:30. I've picked up a new leash (cheap, 'cause I know he'll be chewing on it just like Zoey did), a inexpensive first harness, pee pads for the occasional accidents, and two puppy Kongs.  Off to pick up what the foster's been feeding (Merrick Puppy Grain-free) until my regular pet store gets their shipment of Orijen Puppy in next week, and we'll sign up for the very first puppy class while we're picking up food.  Excited!



So exciting!  Can't wait to see more pics of Rhyn.


----------



## bags4fun

OMG I just ran onto the new velvet bags!  They look to die for!  Does anyone have one yet?


----------



## Mousse

My early fall catalog finally arrived. I'm holding out for the Cruise collection. I hear there are some new bag designs on the horizon. The cabat on page 27 sure is a stunner though.


----------



## diane278

Mousse said:


> My early fall catalog finally arrived. I'm holding out for the Cruise collection. I hear there are some new bag designs on the horizon. The cabat on page 27 sure is a stunner though.
> View attachment 3437551
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/QUOTE
> 
> 
> Mousse said:
> 
> 
> 
> My early fall catalog finally arrived. I'm holding out for the Cruise collection. I hear there are some new bag designs on the horizon. The cabat on page 27 sure is a stunner though.
> View attachment 3437551
Click to expand...



ditto


----------



## septembersiren

I think I am losing my mind
All of a sudden
I want black patent Maryjanes and saddle shoes
Could be because I just bought Hazel black patent Maryjanes


----------



## septembersiren

I keep getting this pop up for Ad unit
Anyone else getting that
Is it a setting I need to adjust or my phone
It is really annoying
Making me more crazy than I already am


----------



## indiaink

septembersiren said:


> I keep getting this pop up for Ad unit
> Anyone else getting that
> Is it a setting I need to adjust or my phone
> It is really annoying
> Making me more crazy than I already am


Post in the Feedback forum - maybe @Vlad will have an answer for you.


----------



## ksuromax

Good day, dearest BV-ettes  I have to ask you for your valuable advice
I was 99% done in my decision to get a perfect neutral Veneta in large size for me BD https://www.bysymphony.com/bottega-veneta-large-veneta-intrecciato-shoulder-bag-brown-49691.html, and today I found this beauty https://www.yoogiscloset.com/botteg...ven-nappa-leather-medium-veneta-hobo-bag.html
so now I am torn... on the one hand it a brand new bag, perfect colour, new design (handle and corners), and on the other hand it's another perfectly neutral Veneta (any idea on the colour?) in large size, but in old style (2012+?) and at a half price of the first one...
the pre-loved one is in great condition, but it's not the same as brand new, but it's way cheaper... which one would you choose, and why? thanks a lot in advance!


----------



## grietje

ksuromax said:


> Good day, dearest BV-ettes  I have to ask you for your valuable advice
> I was 99% done in my decision to get a perfect neutral Veneta in large size for me BD https://www.bysymphony.com/bottega-veneta-large-veneta-intrecciato-shoulder-bag-brown-49691.html, and today I found this beauty https://www.yoogiscloset.com/botteg...ven-nappa-leather-medium-veneta-hobo-bag.html
> so now I am torn... on the one hand it a brand new bag, perfect colour, new design (handle and corners), and on the other hand it's another perfectly neutral Veneta (any idea on the colour?) in large size, but in old style (2012+?) and at a half price of the first one...
> the pre-loved one is in great condition, but it's not the same as brand new, but it's way cheaper... which one would you choose, and why? thanks a lot in advance!



My first reaction was buy the Yoogi's one.  Why?  Because it's a great price and because if you don't like it, you can return it. That's what is great about Yoogi's -- no hassle. If I didn't like it, I'd then try the new one.  Yoogi's says the color is Lotus which I am not familiar with.

But as I type, I consider the fact that while they're both in the brown family but they are quite different.  Lotus strikes me as a bit more summery or warm weather and with your Krim and Mallow, you may have the softer palette covered.  The more caramel color will work nicely into the fall and winter and may serve better as a year round color.

And, it could be you're only considering the Yoogi's bag because it's a really great price.

So after all this typing, stay the course and get the one Symphony.


----------



## BookerMoose

Congratulations on Rhyn *indiaink*!  How exciting - hope it all goes smoothly and we want lots of pictures, of course!
I'm very excited myself as I just snagged a Montaigne in Opera!  It was one of the (few) colours left that I was hoping to find a Montaigne in some day, but I also didn't know if I the Montaigne had ever come in Opera, so I was overjoyed to see one pop up on eBay this morning.  Wahoo!


----------



## ksuromax

grietje said:


> My first reaction was buy the Yoogi's one.  Why?  Because it's a great price and because if you don't like it, you can return it. That's what is great about Yoogi's -- no hassle. If I didn't like it, I'd then try the new one.  Yoogi's says the color is Lotus which I am not familiar with.
> 
> But as I type, I consider the fact that while they're both in the brown family but they are quite different.  Lotus strikes me as a bit more summery or warm weather and with your Krim and Mallow, you may have the softer palette covered.  The more caramel color will work nicely into the fall and winter and may serve better as a year round color.
> 
> And, it could be you're only considering the Yoogi's bag because it's a really great price.
> 
> So after all this typing, stay the course and get the one Symphony.


Thanks, Dear!
indeed, it's stated as Lotus, but Lotus was made in 2007/2008-ish (as per our ref library) and this bag has a one line ref code which was 2012+ so I reckon they just confused the name of the colour, plus as per samples given here Lotus was paler and pinker
Yes, ref to Caramel (Toscana?) and Fall point, my BD is in October, so it was a strike combo
Ref Yoogi's one, I kept my eyes and ears open for something like that (large, VENETA, beige-y) but nothing turned up until today...


----------



## ksuromax

grietje said:


> Yoogi's says the color is Lotus which I am not familiar with.


here's Lotus, and it is 2007
http://www.fashionphile.com/bottega-veneta-nappa-intrecciato-large-veneta-hobo-lotus-122906


----------



## ksuromax

grietje said:


> My first reaction was buy the Yoogi's one.  Why?  Because it's a great price and because if you don't like it, you can return it. That's what is great about Yoogi's -- no hassle. If I didn't like it, I'd then try the new one.  Yoogi's says the color is Lotus which I am not familiar with.
> 
> But as I type, I consider the fact that while they're both in the brown family but they are quite different.  Lotus strikes me as a bit more summery or warm weather and with your Krim and Mallow, you may have the softer palette covered.  The more caramel color will work nicely into the fall and winter and may serve better as a year round color.
> 
> And, it could be you're only considering the Yoogi's bag because it's a really great price.
> 
> So after all this typing, stay the course and get the one Symphony.


You are so right - i can return it back if i don't like it! 
Better try and return than feel sorry about a missed chance! 
The toscana is always there, it's not a "last piece" and i really doubt they run out of stock quickly... 
thank you, Dear, for a great idea


----------



## V0N1B2

ksuromax said:


> Thanks, Dear!
> indeed, it's stated as Lotus, but Lotus was made in 2007/2008-ish (as per our ref library) and this bag has a one line ref code which was 2012+ so I reckon they just confused the name of the colour, plus as per samples given here Lotus was paler and pinker
> Yes, ref to Caramel (Toscana?) and Fall point, my BD is in October, so it was a strike combo
> Ref Yoogi's one, I kept my eyes and ears open for something like that (large, VENETA, beige-y) but nothing turned up until today...


The Yoogi's bag looks like Walnut to me (from 2013). Mind you I'm already two Bellinis in, on an empty stomach and sitting outside in 30C sunshine. *but I'm pretty sure it's Walnut


----------



## ksuromax

V0N1B2 said:


> The Yoogi's bag looks like Walnut to me (from 2013). Mind you I'm already two Bellinis in, on an empty stomach and sitting outside in 30C sunshine. *but I'm pretty sure it's Walnut


Thanks 
 i am a strong believer that after a couple of drinks the sight becomes better, so i do tend to agree with walnut guess


----------



## indiaink

BookerMoose said:


> Congratulations on Rhyn *indiaink*!  How exciting - hope it all goes smoothly and we want lots of pictures, of course!
> I'm very excited myself as I just snagged a Montaigne in Opera!  It was one of the (few) colours left that I was hoping to find a Montaigne in some day, but I also didn't know if I the Montaigne had ever come in Opera, so I was overjoyed to see one pop up on eBay this morning.  Wahoo!


Thanks, Booker. I'm so nervous!  I 'think' everything will go smoothly, and I know not to rush it, but I so want Zoey and Rhyn to get along well. I figured Zoey's gotta get past the puppy crazies, though - LOL.  I keep telling her she's darned near a puppy herself, but she doesn't believe me.  Anyway, I'm getting advice from a professional trainer, so all will be good.  And yes, lots of pics, coming right up!


----------



## jburgh

BookerMoose said:


> Congratulations on Rhyn *indiaink*!  How exciting - hope it all goes smoothly and we want lots of pictures, of course!
> I'm very excited myself as I just snagged a Montaigne in Opera!  It was one of the (few) colours left that I was hoping to find a Montaigne in some day, but I also didn't know if I the Montaigne had ever come in Opera, so I was overjoyed to see one pop up on eBay this morning.  Wahoo!


Pictures when it arrives.  I love the Opera color!


----------



## diane278

I saw these BV silver boxes in this month's Architectural Digest and thought I'd share them.  
This is as close to them as I'm going to get.   The bracelet peeking out on the right is around $5K.


----------



## ksuromax

diane278 said:


> I saw these BV silver boxes in this month's Architectural Digest and thought I'd share them.
> This is as close to them as I'm going to get.   The bracelet peeking out on the right is around $5K.
> 
> View attachment 3438392


By those prices i can guess that TM is trying to fund his own space voyage to both Saturn and Mercury to personally pick the most perfect stones...


----------



## indiaink

Presenting Rhyn, 9 weeks old this past Wednesday, and now in his forever home... (And Zoey has already started playing with him, they run and run (well, Zoey runs, Rhyn stumbles a bit, but that's OK!)


----------



## ksuromax

indiaink said:


> View attachment 3439200
> View attachment 3439196
> View attachment 3439198
> 
> Presenting Rhyn, 9 weeks old this past Wednesday, and now in his forever home... (And Zoey has already started playing with him, they run and run (well, Zoey runs, Rhyn stumbles a bit, but that's OK!)


Too cute!!!!!!!


----------



## jburgh

Rhyn looks so much like Zoey as a puppy!


----------



## BookerMoose

Adorable!!!!


----------



## septembersiren

ksuromax said:


> By those prices i can guess that TM is trying to fund his own space voyage to both Saturn and Mercury to personally pick the most perfect stones...



When I was a SA never did I ever have a client express interest in BV furniture or housewares
One time a person was interested in a pillow until she heard the price


----------



## indiaink

jburgh said:


> Rhyn looks so much like Zoey as a puppy!


I know it!  They were both laying on their side close together yesterday and I noticed their coloring was exactly the same on their throats and chin. Of course, I know that may change on Rhyn, as he's so young...



BookerMoose said:


> Adorable!!!!


Thanks! This morning that's all that's saving him!


----------



## septembersiren

Well
I will be on a break from here for s bit
This pop up thing that I keep getting is very annoying 
I did post something to Vlad but he hasn't replied
Even as I type this I have had the pop up thing 3 times
If you need me pm me 
I do get an notification if you pm me
Until I can resolve the pop up thing
Adieu


----------



## jburgh

septembersiren said:


> Well
> I will be on a break from here for s bit
> This pop up thing that I keep getting is very annoying
> I did post something to Vlad but he hasn't replied
> Even as I type this I have had the pop up thing 3 times
> If you need me pm me
> I do get an notification if you pm me
> Until I can resolve the pop up thing
> Adieu



SS - I use Chrome browser and Microsoft 10.  I never have those issues.  Try clearing the cache on your browser, then make sure you have pop-ups disabled in your browser settings.  If that doesn't work, then download Malwarebytes (it is free) and run it to make sure you don't have some sort of spyware on your computer.


----------



## septembersiren

jburgh said:


> SS - I use Chrome browser and Microsoft 10.  I never have those issues.  Try clearing the cache on your browser, then make sure you have pop-ups disabled in your browser settings.  If that doesn't work, then download Malwarebytes (it is free) and run it to make sure you don't have some sort of spyware on your computer.



It is not my computer it is my iPhone I wish I knew how to do stuff on the phone but it is new and I am still learning things on it
So it TPF app I am using 
On my old phone I am not getting the pop up instead I am getting the ads for Hermes
On iPhone no ads just this annoying pop up
I went into the setting here and cleared the cache 
We will see what happens


----------



## jburgh

septembersiren said:


> It is not my computer it is my iPhone I wish I knew how to do stuff on the phone but it is new and I am still learning things on it
> So it TPF app I am using
> On my old phone I am not getting the pop up instead I am getting the ads for Hermes
> On iPhone no ads just this annoying pop up
> I went into the setting here and cleared the cache
> We will see what happens



Oh darn.  I do not have an iPhone, and i never use the app on my Galaxy 5.  Maybe other iPhone users can chime in, or try posting in the Computers & Electronics forum.  Good luck, and give Hazel a little pinch for me when you see her...she is adorable!


----------



## V0N1B2

septembersiren said:


> It is not my computer it is my iPhone I wish I knew how to do stuff on the phone but it is new and I am still learning things on it
> So it TPF app I am using
> On my old phone I am not getting the pop up instead I am getting the ads for Hermes
> On iPhone no ads just this annoying pop up
> I went into the setting here and cleared the cache
> We will see what happens


@Vlad has mentioned before that TPF no longer has any control over the app.  It is run by a third-party or something (tapatalk?) so he can't troubleshoot it. Why don't you just open TPF in Safari on your iPhone? It's quite simple and user friendly, in fact, it's basically the full website just like it would be if you were on a desktop computer. *especially if you hold your phone sideways. I'm not an app person and have never downloaded it but I think @Mousse uses it so maybe she can give you some advice 

PS: Hi @jburgh


----------



## septembersiren

I got a reply from Vlad
Did what he suggested 
We will see what happens


----------



## indiaink

V0N1B2 said:


> @Vlad has mentioned before that TPF no longer has any control over the app.  It is run by a third-party or something (tapatalk?) so he can't troubleshoot it. Why don't you just open TPF in Safari on your iPhone? It's quite simple and user friendly, in fact, it's basically the full website just like it would be if you were on a desktop computer. *especially if you hold your phone sideways. I'm not an app person and have never downloaded it but I think @Mousse uses it so maybe she can give you some advice
> 
> PS: Hi @jburgh


Yep, Safari is Apple's version of the internet browser, just like Internet Explorer, Chrome, and Firefox for the PC world.  I never use the tPF app, either.


----------



## septembersiren

Vlad's suggestion seems to be working


----------



## septembersiren

jburgh said:


> Oh darn.  I do not have an iPhone, and i never use the app on my Galaxy 5.  Maybe other iPhone users can chime in, or try posting in the Computers & Electronics forum.  Good luck, and give Hazel a little pinch for me when you see her...she is adorable!



Going to see Miss Personality soon
Will definitely pinch suck and hug her


----------



## septembersiren

This is very odd for me
I am a person that likes instant gratification 
I bought a new laptop because my PC was old and slow
The laptop is still in the box
Everyday I find a new excuse not to open it up
First it was I had to disconnect and take apart the PC
Then I had to pull my desk out and get everything that fell behind
Now I need to sort through all the stuff on the desk
Now I'm thinking I need to put virus protection on the laptop
I am usually not a procrastinator 
It must be the heat that had zapped my energy and my need for instant gratification


----------



## septembersiren

So 3 people told me in the last 2 days about this guy who sells knock offs out of his trunk
"And he had Bottega Veenta"

I feel like reporting him to the police
Plus I would never own a knock off or fake anything
I don't even wear costume jewelry


----------



## septembersiren

I am gratified


----------



## indiaink

About 7 this morning - the humidity was (and still is) crazy high. So beautiful, though, with the haze and the droplets of water...


----------



## ksuromax

Beautiful, indeed! 
We are being roasted alive here...


----------



## V0N1B2

ksuromax said:


> Beautiful, indeed!
> We are being roasted alive here...


You're speeding. You naughty girl


----------



## ksuromax

V0N1B2 said:


> You're speeding. You naughty girl


Radars are not catching up to 140, so technically no, we were not


----------



## septembersiren

It is 91 here right now with a heat index of 97
We are over run with lobster tourist today
Thunder over the Boardwalk
The air show 
So people have been camped on the beach since 9am to get a "good spot"
I don't understand this since a good spot is anywhere from Atlantic City to Margate
They are Jets you can see them and hear them for miles
I just took the dog out for a little sashy and she doesn't even want to walk it is so hot out but she wanted to fly when she saw a couple Jets go by over head
I am sure their noise is hurting her ears


----------



## indiaink

Puppy butt... so cute, I couldn't resist.


----------



## jburgh

V0N1B2 said:


> You're speeding. You naughty girl





septembersiren said:


> I am gratified


Did you get the laptop set up?  AVG is decent virus protection and is free. Also a good idea to get spyware protection. I have Malwarebytes, and Spybot Search & Destroy, both free.


----------



## jburgh

V0N1B2 said:


> You're speeding. You naughty girl


Meh, that is only 83 mph for the metric impaired. Or, maybe the speed limit on the sun is higher.  She has to go that fast to get a good breeze, since that is 118 degrees F.  
Ksuromax, where are you?


----------



## septembersiren

I got it all set up
Came with AVG sure it is just a trial so when it expires
I will look into spyware software 
Thanks for the tip[emoji182]


----------



## ksuromax

jburgh said:


> Meh, that is only 83 mph for the metric impaired. Or, maybe the speed limit on the sun is higher.  She has to go that fast to get a good breeze, since that is 118 degrees F.
> Ksuromax, where are you?


Dubai, UAE 
LOL
within the city may vary from 40 to 100 km ph outside it's 120 and the accuracy is +20, so you can drive ar 139 km ph without any fine 
And there's a small part of the hw between Dubai and Abu Dhabi where 140 is officially allowed and you can drive at 159...


----------



## bags4fun

indiaink said:


> View attachment 3439200
> View attachment 3439196
> View attachment 3439198
> 
> Presenting Rhyn, 9 weeks old this past Wednesday, and now in his forever home... (And Zoey has already started playing with him, they run and run (well, Zoey runs, Rhyn stumbles a bit, but that's OK!)


India, what a beautiful baby!  Congrats!


----------



## missbellamama

in Ontario, Canada  my neck of the woods  - anything over 50 kph  - our limit is 100 kph , your vehicle is impounded for 7 days  (find your own way home  ) and you will be charged with racing and the monetary fines are one preloved BV bag!  + plus your car insurance rates will increase.


----------



## Mousse

Its officially Hatch Chile season. The new crop is finally here in Nor Cal from New Mexico.


----------



## missbellamama

they look divine - do you have a specific recipe for them?


Mousse said:


> Its officially Hatch Chile season. The new crop is finally here in Nor Cal from New Mexico.
> View attachment 3444007


----------



## diane278

Are you cooking one of your exotic meals with these? 

I made a chicken bone broth yesterday. Not too much prep but I couldn't complete the 24 hrs of simmering. It felt like forever.  It's very good even if I did cheat. (Some recipes called for 48 hours of simmering but I wouldn't even attempt that.).


----------



## ksuromax

missbellamama said:


> in Ontario, Canada  my neck of the woods  - anything over 50 kph  - our limit is 100 kph , your vehicle is impounded for 7 days  (find your own way home  ) and you will be charged with racing and the monetary fines are one preloved BV bag!  + plus your car insurance rates will increase.


We do have crazy fines, e.g. for speeding you can get 150-170 usd fine, the more it's over the limit, the higher will be the fine, but it can be discounted if you pay in cash, and the fines are different from emirate to emirate... if you are abusive violator you may get black points, after getting 10 black points your license will be voided and depends on the type of violation one can be jailed.....


----------



## missbellamama

makes senses,  as long as you are "comfortable"  ( maybe not the best choice of words? ) driving these speeds and the flow of traffic is as such, go for it!  every so often I may put the pedal to the medal as they say - then I ease off  


ksuromax said:


> We do have crazy fines, e.g. for speeding you can get 150-170 usd fine, the more it's over the limit, the higher will be the fine, but it can be discounted if you pay in cash, and the fines are different from emirate to emirate... if you are abusive violator you may get black points, after getting 10 black points your license will be voided and depends on the type of violation one can be jailed.....


----------



## Mousse

missbellamama said:


> they look divine - do you have a specific recipe for them?



Hatch Chiles are very versatile but you have to be careful of their "heat". The ones I bought yesterday are allegedly mild. I make baked chile rellenos, mac & cheese, burgers, and tuna melts. I once made a hatch chile stuffed pork loin that was wrapped in bacon. It was a bit of work but worth it. The chiles must be roasted first to remove the skin. I freeze them on a baking sheet and then store them in large freezer bags. When it comes time to use them, I pull out what I need and roast them using my kitchen torch. Melissa's, a specialty produce supplier, published a Hatch Chile Cookbook a few years ago. Many grocery stores in the South West will roast the chiles for you, but I prefer to roast my own.


----------



## Mousse

diane278 said:


> Are you cooking one of your exotic meals with these?
> 
> I made a chicken bone broth yesterday. Not too much prep but I couldn't complete the 24 hrs of simmering. It felt like forever.  It's very good even if I did cheat. (Some recipes called for 48 hours of simmering but I wouldn't even attempt that.).



I'm going to make the bacon wrapped, hatch chile stuffed pork roast next weekend.


----------



## ksuromax

missbellamama said:


> makes senses,  as long as you are "comfortable"  ( maybe not the best choice of words? ) driving these speeds and the flow of traffic is as such, go for it!  every so often I may put the pedal to the medal as they say - then I ease off


The territory is vast and driving at 'safe' speed makes the trip extremely long, while the roads (the fast ones) are pretty safe, all are split, flow goes one way and you have 3-6 lanes, on some roads MINIMUM limit is 60 km, which in other cities is taken as max....


----------



## missbellamama

our roads are congested to say the least so anything over 120 is about it  - and that's in middle of the night.


ksuromax said:


> The territory is vast and driving at 'safe' speed makes the trip extremely long, while the roads (the fast ones) are pretty safe, all are split, flow goes one way and you have 3-6 lanes, on some roads MINIMUM limit is 60 km, which in other cities is taken as max....


----------



## indiaink

bags4fun said:


> India, what a beautiful baby!  Congrats!


Thank you!!!


----------



## Kharris332003

indiaink said:


> Puppy butt... so cute, I couldn't resist.


Such a wonderful boy. He looks like so much fun. I hope you really enjoy him.


----------



## Kharris332003

One of my DD's got a new GSD puppy last year. These photos are about a year apart. He's a very good dog.


----------



## indiaink

Kharris332003 said:


> Such a wonderful boy. He looks like so much fun. I hope you really enjoy him.


He's been a little delight. I call him my chunky monkey vampire puppy right now.



Kharris332003 said:


> View attachment 3444424
> View attachment 3444426
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One of my DD's got a new GSD puppy last year. These photos are about a year apart. He's a very good dog.


Thank you for posting these photos - so it looks like little Rhyn is indeed half GSD and half Australian Shepherd! Wow wow wow wow! I know he's extremely smart and has astounded me with what he's learning at this young age.


----------



## Kharris332003

You're very welcome. Rhyn looks like a very special dog.


----------



## indiaink

The peppers we planted this year turned out to be pretty hot - you know how you can always tell, as soon as you start preparing them, it's hard to breathe?  That's a big 'tell'.  Shoot!  Next year I'm sticking to bell peppers.  At least our heirloom tomatoes are producing nicely. Rhyn found one a squirrel had tried to make off with and he was lugging it around like the best toy in the world.   Good puppy.

Latest pics of Rhyn taken this morning. 10 1/2 weeks old.


----------



## ksuromax

indiaink said:


> The peppers we planted this year turned out to be pretty hot - you know how you can always tell, as soon as you start preparing them, it's hard to breathe?  That's a big 'tell'.  Shoot!  Next year I'm sticking to bell peppers.  At least our heirloom tomatoes are producing nicely. Rhyn found one a squirrel had tried to make off with and he was lugging it around like the best toy in the world.   Good puppy.
> 
> Latest pics of Rhyn taken this morning. 10 1/2 weeks old.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3445625
> View attachment 3445626


He's amazing!! Looks so smart!


----------



## Kharris332003

Mousse said:


> Its officially Hatch Chile season. The new crop is finally here in Nor Cal from New Mexico.
> View attachment 3444007


Your picture makes me miss New Mexico. When we lived in northern New Mexico a few years ago, we would buy Hatch peppers by the box at the grocery store. (We only bought the peppers that were grown in New Mexico--it's a local pride thing.). I think that the boxes held about a bushel of peppers. The grocery store has a roaster in the parking lot where they roast a box at a time. You pay for your boxes of peppers and then get in line to have them roasted. (Don't stand down wind.) When done, they place them in a large plastic bag to steam the peeling off.  At home, I would put on gloves and pull off the peel and freeze them.  They freeze pretty well. They need a little more cooking in oil or fat, if you're going to put them on hamburgers or eat with eggs.  They are so good and a real staple of New Mexico quisine but we don't often see them in Indiana.


----------



## jburgh

Mousse said:


> Hatch Chiles are very versatile but you have to be careful of their "heat". The ones I bought yesterday are allegedly mild. I make baked chile rellenos, mac & cheese, burgers, and tuna melts. I once made a hatch chile stuffed pork loin that was wrapped in bacon. It was a bit of work but worth it. The chiles must be roasted first to remove the skin. I freeze them on a baking sheet and then store them in large freezer bags. When it comes time to use them, I pull out what I need and roast them using my kitchen torch. Melissa's, a specialty produce supplier, published a Hatch Chile Cookbook a few years ago. Many grocery stores in the South West will roast the chiles for you, but I prefer to roast my own.
> View attachment 3444018



There are up here, too! I also prefer to roast my own.  I love to make stuffed chilis.


----------



## grietje

Back from Hawaii and it was a terrific trip.  The highlight: swimming with a pod of about 100 spinner dolphins.  On either side and below me.  It was so magical!
And I'm feeling rested.  Finally!  It's a been a busy (first world) year and things feel much more settled.

Next trip is to Dallas for the USC V. Alabama game!


----------



## Mousse

grietje said:


> Back from Hawaii and it was a terrific trip.  The highlight: swimming with a pod of about 100 spinner dolphins.  On either side and below me.  It was so magical!
> And I'm feeling rested.  Finally!  It's a been a busy (first world) year and things feel much more settled.
> 
> Next trip is to Dallas for the USC V. Alabama game!



Welcome back home. Happy to hear you had a restful trip. Please let me know if you want some dining and shopping tips for the Big D. There is awesome BBQ there as well as two fantastic designer resale stores. Depending on the timing of your trip, you can catch some great exhibits at the Dallas Arboretum. It's a great place to get in a nice hike.


----------



## diane278

grietje said:


> Back from Hawaii and it was a terrific trip.  The highlight: swimming with a pod of about 100 spinner dolphins.  On either side and below me.  It was so magical!
> And I'm feeling rested.  Finally!  It's a been a busy (first world) year and things feel much more settled.
> 
> Next trip is to Dallas for the USC V. Alabama game!



Welcome back!  Any photos of the designer shops?


----------



## Kharris332003

Every good GSD needs his own pool!


----------



## septembersiren

Kharris332003 said:


> View attachment 3446824
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Every good GSD needs his own pool!



I grew up with two huge GSD
German Shepherd babies I should say
Your baby is beautiful
I am jealous of his pool [emoji3]


----------



## septembersiren

grietje said:


> Back from Hawaii and it was a terrific trip.  The highlight: swimming with a pod of about 100 spinner dolphins.  On either side and below me.  It was so magical!
> And I'm feeling rested.  Finally!  It's a been a busy (first world) year and things feel much more settled.
> 
> Next trip is to Dallas for the USC V. Alabama game!



Welcome home
Sounds like an awesome trip
We need some pictures


----------



## septembersiren

indiaink said:


> The peppers we planted this year turned out to be pretty hot - you know how you can always tell, as soon as you start preparing them, it's hard to breathe?  That's a big 'tell'.  Shoot!  Next year I'm sticking to bell peppers.  At least our heirloom tomatoes are producing nicely. Rhyn found one a squirrel had tried to make off with and he was lugging it around like the best toy in the world.   Good puppy.
> 
> Latest pics of Rhyn taken this morning. 10 1/2 weeks old.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3445625
> View attachment 3445626



India Rhyn looks like he has a lot of German Shepard in him
Are you going to have his DNA tested like you did for Ziey


----------



## indiaink

septembersiren said:


> India Rhyn looks like he has a lot of German Shepard in him
> Are you going to have his DNA tested like you did for Zoey


Yes, Mars Veterinary received the test last Thursday or so, we should know something any day now. I'm betting GSD/Australian Shepherd.


----------



## Mousse

Kharris332003 said:


> Your picture makes me miss New Mexico. When we lived in northern New Mexico a few years ago, we would buy Hatch peppers by the box at the grocery store. (We only bought the peppers that were grown in New Mexico--it's a local pride thing.). I think that the boxes held about a bushel of peppers. The grocery store has a roaster in the parking lot where they roast a box at a time. You pay for your boxes of peppers and then get in line to have them roasted. (Don't stand down wind.) When done, they place them in a large plastic bag to steam the peeling off.  At home, I would put on gloves and pull off the peel and freeze them.  They freeze pretty well. They need a little more cooking in oil or fat, if you're going to put them on hamburgers or eat with eggs.  They are so good and a real staple of New Mexico quisine but we don't often see them in Indiana.



There is such a culture around Hatch chiles. I only buy the real thing. I wear goggles and gloves when roasting them and when peeling off the skin. If you are having trouble finding the real thing, Melissa's will ship them. It's not cheap but for the aficionado, it's worth it. Next year I'm hoping to convince DH to go to the Hatch Chlie Festival. It's an annual Labor Day event.


----------



## septembersiren

I have never heard of Hatch Chilies before
I have googled them and they look really interesting
We have many Mexican markets where I live so I will have to check these out next time I go
If they don't have them perhaps they can get them for me


----------



## Mousse

septembersiren said:


> I have never heard of Hatch Chilies before
> I have googled them and they look really interesting
> We have many Mexican markets where I live so I will have to check these out next time I go
> If they don't have them perhaps they can get them for me



Hatch Chiles have a very short season. There are mail order sources where you can order whole or pre-roasted. One of the best is Melissa's. This weekend I'm making the bacon wrapped, hatch chile stuffed port loin. I'll post pix and let you know when you should arrive for dinner.


----------



## septembersiren

The little old lady I used to take care of died in December. She was 92. Lived a long happy life. She wasn't exactly aware of what was going on in the last 6 years of her life but with it enough. I truly miss her.
So now I have a new little old lady that I don't take care of per se I just drive her to endless rounds of Doctor appointments. 
Long story short she is in the hospital. She went from Doctor to Doctor from urgent care to urgent care to the emergency room. They finally admitted her for observation. I wonder if it is a physc evaluation
We will see


----------



## indiaink

Wonderful news on the dog front - Zoey and the puppy played for the first time today! Zoey would run to her 'safe' spot in the Lilys of the Valley, and Rhyn would bark her out of them - and the chase would start again. When they were done, both threw themselves down on the patio next to each other. One of my dreams, come true. After a little over a week and a half.  Also, I accidentally made Rhyn whimper when I pulled a leg too hard and Zoey came running to see what I'd done. Geez, can't give a human a break around here anymore...


----------



## frenziedhandbag

indiaink said:


> when I pulled a leg too hard and Zoey came running to see what I'd done.



It is really nice to know that they are getting along so well together. [emoji106]


----------



## BookerMoose

That is wonderful news *indiaink*!  I also love the "from behind" shot of Rhyn - he has a very cute butt!


----------



## indiaink

BookerMoose said:


> That is wonderful news *indiaink*!  I also love the "from behind" shot of Rhyn - he has a very cute butt!


Thank you!


----------



## Auvina15

deleted


----------



## grietje

Happy Dog Day! I'll be leaving the office early and am thinking Lesley and Harry deserve some treats!  All you dog owners and lovers, give a treat or a wuzzle to a canine today!

And Lesley especially deserves them. She was recently diagnosed with two masses that are cancerous. Fortunately, we caught it early. It hasn't spread, and is the kind that surgery can resolve. So after the initial mass removal and biopsy she went back in to have more tissue removed to make sure all potential damaged cells are out.  She's a bit of a "franken' dog right now (the masses were on her elbow and on her upper left chest) with two 2.5 inch incisions and a sh*tload of staples. But in good houndlet form, she's not letting it get her down.

The future is very promising except for one thing.  The vet would like her to not spend too much time in the sun.  But laying spread eagle getting rays is one of Lesley's favorite things to do!  Nevertheless, I see a dog sun shirt, mineral sunscreen, and/or a timer in the Pork Chop's future!


----------



## Mousse

grietje said:


> Happy Dog Day! I'll be leaving the office early and am thinking Lesley and Harry deserve some treats!  All you dog owners and lovers, give a treat or a wuzzle to a canine today!
> 
> And Lesley especially deserves them. She was recently diagnosed with two masses that are cancerous. Fortunately, we caught it early. It hasn't spread, and is the kind that surgery can resolve. So after the initial mass removal and biopsy she went back in to have more tissue removed to make sure all potential damaged cells are out.  She's a bit of a "franken' dog right now (the masses were on her elbow on her upper left chest) with two 2.5 inch incisions and a sh*tload of staples. But in good houndlet form, she's not letting it get her down.
> 
> The future is very promising except for one thing.  The vet would like her to not spend too much time in the sun.  But laying spread eagle getting rays is one of Lesley's favorite things to do!  Nevertheless, I see a dog sun shirt, mineral sunscreen, and/or a timer in the Pork Chop's future!


Please give your happy dogs a wuzzle from Auntie Mousse.


----------



## septembersiren

grietje said:


> Happy Dog Day! I'll be leaving the office early and am thinking Lesley and Harry deserve some treats!  All you dog owners and lovers, give a treat or a wuzzle to a canine today!
> 
> And Lesley especially deserves them. She was recently diagnosed with two masses that are cancerous. Fortunately, we caught it early. It hasn't spread, and is the kind that surgery can resolve. So after the initial mass removal and biopsy she went back in to have more tissue removed to make sure all potential damaged cells are out.  She's a bit of a "franken' dog right now (the masses were on her elbow and on her upper left chest) with two 2.5 inch incisions and a sh*tload of staples. But in good houndlet form, she's not letting it get her down.
> 
> The future is very promising except for one thing.  The vet would like her to not spend too much time in the sun.  But laying spread eagle getting rays is one of Lesley's favorite things to do!  Nevertheless, I see a dog sun shirt, mineral sunscreen, and/or a timer in the Pork Chop's future!



Give Lesley lots of hugs from me
Harry too can't leave him out


----------



## BookerMoose

So glad to hear you got Lesley's lumps early and glad to hear her prognosis is good.

Here is a puppy pile to wish you a happy dog day!


----------



## grietje

BookerMoose said:


> Here is a puppy pile to wish you a happy dog day!
> 
> 
> 
> Oh my goodness! Such cuteness!!!
Click to expand...


----------



## ksuromax

BookerMoose said:


> So glad to hear you got Lesley's lumps early and glad to hear her prognosis is good.
> 
> Here is a puppy pile to wish you a happy dog day!
> 
> View attachment 3450666


It's beyond words cute!!!!!


----------



## V0N1B2

BookerMoose said:


> So glad to hear you got Lesley's lumps early and glad to hear her prognosis is good.
> 
> Here is a puppy pile to wish you a happy dog day!
> 
> View attachment 3450666


Is that your newest addition there with the speckles?  I don't remember any of the ones I met that had a coat like that?
It's Nutmeg? Is that right?
Gah, they're all darn cute


----------



## septembersiren

BookerMoose said:


> So glad to hear you got Lesley's lumps early and glad to hear her prognosis is good.
> 
> Here is a puppy pile to wish you a happy dog day!
> 
> View attachment 3450666



Love the pile of pups


----------



## indiaink

grietje said:


> .... Lesley especially deserves them. She was recently diagnosed with two masses that are cancerous. Fortunately, we caught it early. It hasn't spread, and is the kind that surgery can resolve. So after the initial mass removal and biopsy she went back in to have more tissue removed to make sure all potential damaged cells are out.  She's a bit of a "franken' dog right now (the masses were on her elbow and on her upper left chest) with two 2.5 inch incisions and a sh*tload of staples. But in good houndlet form, she's not letting it get her down./QUOTE]



Best doggy wishes to Lesley, G. You are a wonderful guardian to your four-leggeds.


----------



## indiaink

Great news! Zoey and Rhyn started physically playing together this morning, complete with reciprocal bows and much jawing. It's a wondrous thing to see. Piling on each other, rolling around together. It was so fun to see Rhyn sitting on Zoey's head at one point.  Two weeks to the day of Rhyn coming to his furever home!


----------



## BookerMoose

Awesome news about Zoey and Rhyn - watching dogs play is a wonderful thing!

*V0N1B2*, the one with all the speckles is Shortcake - the one looking right at the camera is Nutmeg!


----------



## Kharris332003

Such an adorable pup!


----------



## ksuromax

V0N1B2 said:


> The Yoogi's bag looks like Walnut to me (from 2013). Mind you I'm already two Bellinis in, on an empty stomach and sitting outside in 30C sunshine. *but I'm pretty sure it's Walnut


I just got a call from the post office, SHE HAS ARRIVED!!! I will post it once I get hold of it so you can check your sight and confirm the verdict 
I am so excited!!!


----------



## ksuromax

OMG!! She is perfect! It's exactly the colour that I was looking for ( and now holding this one I can confess to myself that I was not quite happy with the one I was watching online, as it was a tad darker than I wanted) but this one make my hear sing! No any sign of use at all! Corners are pristine and overall feeling is of a totally unused item!


----------



## ksuromax

T


grietje said:


> My first reaction was buy the Yoogi's one.  Why?  Because it's a great price and because if you don't like it, you can return it. That's what is great about Yoogi's -- no hassle. If I didn't like it, I'd then try the new one.  Yoogi's says the color is Lotus which I am not familiar with.
> 
> But as I type, I consider the fact that while they're both in the brown family but they are quite different.  Lotus strikes me as a bit more summery or warm weather and with your Krim and Mallow, you may have the softer palette covered.  The more caramel color will work nicely into the fall and winter and may serve better as a year round color.
> 
> And, it could be you're only considering the Yoogi's bag because it's a really great price.
> 
> So after all this typing, stay the course and get the one Symphony.


Thank you so much, Dear, for your advice, i'm so happy I followed! It was my first time with Yoogi's and I am absolutely happy how it worked out


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

grietje said:


> Happy Dog Day! I'll be leaving the office early and am thinking Lesley and Harry deserve some treats!  All you dog owners and lovers, give a treat or a wuzzle to a canine today!
> 
> And Lesley especially deserves them. She was recently diagnosed with two masses that are cancerous. Fortunately, we caught it early. It hasn't spread, and is the kind that surgery can resolve. So after the initial mass removal and biopsy she went back in to have more tissue removed to make sure all potential damaged cells are out.  She's a bit of a "franken' dog right now (the masses were on her elbow and on her upper left chest) with two 2.5 inch incisions and a sh*tload of staples. But in good houndlet form, she's not letting it get her down.
> 
> The future is very promising except for one thing.  The vet would like her to not spend too much time in the sun.  But laying spread eagle getting rays is one of Lesley's favorite things to do!  Nevertheless, I see a dog sun shirt, mineral sunscreen, and/or a timer in the Pork Chop's future!



Lots of healing vibes from me and Nickel!  Glad to know that Lesley is recovering from her surgery.  Did she ask the doctor if there would be scars?


----------



## grietje

BV_LC_poodle said:


> Did she ask the doctor if there would be scars?


In the first surgery there were six incisions as six lumps were removed.  They were small and there's no visible sign (other than hair growing back in as one was on her back).  I can feel the scar tissue on her lower abdomen incisions but there's no visible evidence.  In the second surgery where more tissue was removed from the two masses that were malignant, I expect scarring.  There's not a lot of hair to cover the one on her chest.  But her skin is darker so it may not show as much. As for the one on her elbow, I'm just not sure.  Fur will grow back and cover it, or I would think so. But the elbow is a tough area. There's just not a lot of flesh and you have the joint.

It'll give her character.  Because we go to the coast so much, I'll just say she got into it with a sea lion and you should see the sea lion.


----------



## grietje

ksuromax said:


> It was my first time with Yoogi's and I am absolutely happy how it worked out



Yay!  I'm glad it worked for you and that you are pleased. I've been really happy with Yoogi's products and service.


----------



## CoastalCouture

I am back from the last of my summer travels. All together, I've been away six weeks since June, a long time to go without my favorite designer bags. The Argento BV pouch was the perfect clutch for the wedding I attended, I am so grateful to Diane for allowing me to put the grabs on the one in stock that day in Valley Fair.


----------



## grietje

CoastalCouture said:


> I am back from the last of my summer travels. All together, I've been away six weeks since June, a long time to go without my favorite designer bags. The Argento BV pouch was the perfect clutch for the wedding I attended, I am so grateful to Diane for allowing me to put the grabs on the one in stock that day in Valley Fair.



Welcome home! We need a long lunch and a Carmel meet up to hear about your travels.....


----------



## CoastalCouture

grietje said:


> Welcome home! We need a long lunch and a Carmel meet up to hear about your travels.....


Thank you, Grietje!


----------



## diane278

CoastalCouture said:


> I am back from the last of my summer travels. All together, I've been away six weeks since June, a long time to go without my favorite designer bags. The Argento BV pouch was the perfect clutch for the wedding I attended, I am so grateful to Diane for allowing me to put the grabs on the one in stock that day in Valley Fair.


We'll need another day like that soon! After my visit to Ban Island.


----------



## jburgh

G - I am so glad Leslie's lumps were removed and you have good prognosis.  We had to use sunscreen on Tucker after his radiation and chemo...get the baby formula, for gentleness.  Give her a big smooch!


----------



## indiaink

Speaking of sunscreen - what is a good brand/formula?  I want something that goes on relatively 'dry' and isn't sticky.  Is there such a thing?


----------



## ksuromax

indiaink said:


> Speaking of sunscreen - what is a good brand/formula?  I want something that goes on relatively 'dry' and isn't sticky.  Is there such a thing?


Banana Boat? Is it sold in your part of the world?


----------



## ksuromax

ksuromax said:


> Banana Boat? Is it sold in your part of the world?


It's made in US, baby formula is really good, paraben free


----------



## grietje

-





jburgh said:


> G - I am so glad Leslie's lumps were removed and you have good prognosis.  We had to use sunscreen on Tucker after his radiation and chemo...get the baby formula, for gentleness.  Give her a big smooch!


Thank you!



indiaink said:


> Speaking of sunscreen - what is a good brand/formula?  I want something that goes on relatively 'dry' and isn't sticky.  Is there such a thing?



So there are chemical block sunscreens and physical block sunscreens. Chemical block sunscreens contain avobenzone and most sunscreens on this market have this formulation.  I prefer the physical block or mineral-based sunscreens because the avobenzone tends to sting my skin.  The mineral block screens contain titanium dioxide and zinc.  The mineral-based sunscreens aren't necessarily sticky but it's goopy. And one can have a grey cast after applying.  The avobenzone-based products tend to go on lighter.

When I went to Hawaii I used an Alba sunscreen. It was nice. My sister used Babyganics and liked that.  We sampled SunBum in Hawaii and that was pretty nice too.

For Lesley, I intend to use a mineral-based, for kids product, to make as sure as I can that it doesn't irritate her skin. I might do a spray because it's a bit lighter.


----------



## indiaink

grietje said:


> When I went to Hawaii I used an Alba sunscreen. It was nice. My sister used Babyganics and liked that.  We sampled SunBum in Hawaii and that was pretty nice too.
> 
> For Lesley, I intend to use a mineral-based, for kids product, to make as sure as I can that it doesn't irritate her skin. I might do a spray because it's a bit lighter.



Can you tell me which Alba - I'm looking on Amazon and there are quite a number of varieties.  Thanks for your informative response.


----------



## grietje

indiaink said:


> Can you tell me which Alba - I'm looking on Amazon and there are quite a number of varieties.  Thanks for your informative response.



This one--the blue tube: Alba Botanica Very Emollient, Sport Sunscreen SPF 45, 4 Ounce
I went for the sport simply because I was in the ocean a ton.


----------



## indiaink

grietje said:


> This one--the blue tube: Alba Botanica Very Emollient, Sport Sunscreen SPF 45, 4 Ounce
> I went for the sport simply because I was in the ocean a ton.


Thank you.


----------



## V0N1B2

ksuromax said:


> OMG!! She is perfect! It's exactly the colour that I was looking for ( and now holding this one I can confess to myself that I was not quite happy with the one I was watching online, as it was a tad darker than I wanted) but this one make my hear sing! No any sign of use at all! Corners are pristine and overall feeling is of a totally unused item!


Seeing this outside, I don't think it's Walnut.  It might be Poussin.
*just throwing my two cents in


----------



## ksuromax

V0N1B2 said:


> Seeing this outside, I don't think it's Walnut.  It might be Poussin.
> *just throwing my two cents in


thanks anyway for guiding me, I will pop in to the boutique and ask them to de-code it for me on Sat, will let you know what they say


----------



## diane278

CoastalCouture said:


> I am back from the last of my summer travels. All together, I've been away six weeks since June, a long time to go without my favorite designer bags. The Argento BV pouch was the perfect clutch for the wedding I attended, I am so grateful to Diane for allowing me to put the grabs on the one in stock that day in Valley Fair.


Well, it certainly looked perfect with your outfit and my argento pouch arrived just two days later.  I wonder what took me so long to realize how useful they would be for organization now that I carry totes so often.  I got totally carried away with the lanyards awhile back and I can see how that could happen with pouches, too.


----------



## indiaink

*Happy happy birthday V0N1B2!!! Many best wishes to you, m'dear!*
**​


----------



## jburgh

*Happy Birthday V0N1B2!!!*
**


----------



## V0N1B2

indiaink said:


> *Happy happy birthday V0N1B2!!! Many best wishes to you, m'dear!*
> **​





jburgh said:


> *Happy Birthday V0N1B2!!!*
> **


Thanks dolls! 
I just got home from dinner at my favourite restaurant.
Martinis, seafood galore, and venison followed with sticky toffee pudding.


----------



## ksuromax

V0N1B2 said:


> Thanks dolls!
> I just got home from dinner at my favourite restaurant.
> Martinis, seafood galore, and venison followed with sticky toffee pudding.


Happy Birthday!!!!
Hope you're having a fab day!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

V0N1B2 said:


> Thanks dolls! [emoji2]
> I just got home from dinner at my favourite restaurant:



Hope I am not too late to wish you Happy Birthday! Hope you have had a fabulous day.


----------



## septembersiren

[emoji512][emoji485]happy birthday VON [emoji324][emoji146][emoji257][emoji483][emoji481]


----------



## diane278

V0N1B2 said:


> Thanks dolls!
> I just got home from dinner at my favourite restaurant.
> Martinis, seafood galore, and venison followed with sticky toffee pudding.


Happy birthday from one silver-haired chick to another!


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

Nickel wishes you a happy barkday, V!  Sounds like you had a wonderful birthday dinner, yum yum yum!


----------



## Mousse

V0N1B2 said:


> Thanks dolls!
> I just got home from dinner at my favourite restaurant.
> Martinis, seafood galore, and venison followed with sticky toffee pudding.



Happy belated BDay. Wow, what a fantastic dinner. [emoji486][emoji483][emoji512][emoji322]


----------



## BookerMoose

Happy Birthday a day late!


----------



## V0N1B2

ksuromax said:


> Happy Birthday!!!!
> Hope you're having a fab day!


Thank you, it was a great day. 


frenziedhandbag said:


> Hope I am not too late to wish you Happy Birthday! Hope you have had a fabulous day.


It was, thank you. I was really feeling the love on Thusday.


septembersiren said:


> [emoji512][emoji485]happy birthday VON [emoji324][emoji146][emoji257][emoji483][emoji481]


Thanks SS, yours is coming up soon, isn't it? 


diane278 said:


> Happy birthday from one silver-haired chick to another!


Thank you, Diane. Silver foxes, we are. 


BV_LC_poodle said:


> Nickel wishes you a happy barkday, V!  Sounds like you had a wonderful birthday dinner, yum yum yum!


Thank you Nickel and BV_LC, it was tasty! 


Mousse said:


> Happy belated BDay. Wow, what a fantastic dinner. [emoji486][emoji483][emoji512][emoji322]


Thanks Mousse. My friend and I shared the Seafood Antipasto platter (for two). Tuna Tartar/Poke, Smoked Halibut brandade, Prawns, Smoked Salmon, Crab Cakes, Scallop, Shrimp & Halibut Ceviche, Almond-crusted Oyster.... OMG   You would have loved it.


BookerMoose said:


> Happy Birthday a day late!


Thanks, it's okay I was still celebrating the day after.   It helps when your birthday falls towards a long weekend.  PS: I will be in your neck of the woods in late October - I'd love to meet for lunch or something if you're free. Let me know.


----------



## indiaink

12 weeks old this past Wednesday, here's Rhyn sleeping at my feet tonight. Totally out of it after a fun evening playing with his big sister Zoey and visiting the new neighbors.


----------



## septembersiren

Well once again the weather forecaster created a panic 
I am not a big fan of the summer people but the weather people destroyed commerce for the last weekend of the summer 
We did not even have a drop of rain
Grateful we were spared but a little upset too
[emoji15][emoji51][emoji942][emoji305]


----------



## ksuromax

V0N1B2 said:


> Seeing this outside, I don't think it's Walnut.  It might be Poussin.
> *just throwing my two cents in


Indeed, it is Poussin!
Thank you!!


----------



## septembersiren

Finally raining here


----------



## septembersiren

It rained for 2 minutes 
So much for Hermine


----------



## jmcadon

We are having perfect NorCal weather here! Mid eighties most of the day and lows in the 50s at night.  No humidity!


----------



## indiaink

jmcadon said:


> We are having perfect NorCal weather here! Mid eighties most of the day and lows in the 50s at night.  No humidity!


Today is the first no-humidity day we've had for a long time. It is perfect and 73, sunny, faintest breeze.  Sweet!


----------



## grietje

My favorite time of year is coming upon us.  I love fall and Sacramento does fall pretty well. Cool mornings, warm days.

I took the morning off and went walking along the American River.  4 miles of prettiness!  We saw, I kid you not, a seal in the River.  Apparently, he/she comes inland for the fish!


----------



## septembersiren

We are having a heat wave again
Humidity through the roof
I just checked weather 
Humidity 82%
That means all the shoebies will be back this weekend


----------



## KY bag lady

V0N1B2 said:


> Thanks dolls!
> I just got home from dinner at my favourite restaurant.
> Martinis, seafood galore, and venison followed with sticky toffee pudding.


Happy Belated Birthday from another silver fox.


----------



## septembersiren

Today I bought my 17 month granddaughter cowgirl boots
I had bought my other granddaughter pink ones when she was about this age also
It is much less expensive to have a grandson that grandaughters


----------



## V0N1B2

KY bag lady said:


> Happy Belated Birthday from another silver fox.


Thank you


----------



## indiaink

Rhyn and Zoey.  Rhyn will be 14 weeks old Wednesday.


----------



## V0N1B2

He's gonna be twice as big as Zoey.
You're gonna need a bigger Churpi Dhurka


----------



## indiaink

V0N1B2 said:


> He's gonna be twice as big as Zoey.
> You're gonna need a bigger Churpi Dhurka


I didn't really see that until I took this pic today. Whew. Folks were saying 50#, but now I think closer to 60.


----------



## septembersiren

I think Rhyn might be bigger than 60 lbs
Look at the size of those feet


----------



## jburgh

indiaink said:


> I didn't really see that until I took this pic today. Whew. Folks were saying 50#, but now I think closer to 60.


Yep, look at those feet indeed.  Did you get his DNA profile back yet? How much does Rhyn weigh now?  Looking more like a German Shepherd/Rotteweiler cross.


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

Have you see the cabat in the current catalog IRL?  The one in black, new light grey and mist.

I saw it today at the boutique and it's pretty awesome.


----------



## loveussunshine

BV_LC_poodle said:


> Have you see the cabat in the current catalog IRL?  The one in black, new light grey and mist.
> 
> I saw it today at the boutique and it's pretty awesome.


Yes! It is soooooo Beautiful!!!!

But may I ask our dear experienced BV experts, your thoughts on the narrow fettucce? I have seen even the regular ones broke apart before (after a long time use) ... If it happens on this bag, I will be heartbroken....

Thanks a lot in advance!!!!


----------



## indiaink

jburgh said:


> Yep, look at those feet indeed.  Did you get his DNA profile back yet? How much does Rhyn weigh now?  Looking more like a German Shepherd/Rotteweiler cross.


Yes, got his DNA test results back:  He is 25% Norwegian Elkhound, 25% Australian Cattle Dog, 25% Mixed Breed, and the last 25% evenly divided between Collie and German Shepherd.

As of this past Sunday evening, he weighed 21 pounds.  He is 14 weeks old day!


----------



## indiaink

loveussunshine said:


> Yes! It is soooooo Beautiful!!!!
> 
> But may I ask our dear experienced BV experts, your thoughts on the narrow fettucce? I have seen even the regular ones broke apart before (after a long time use) ... If it happens on this bag, I will be heartbroken....
> 
> Thanks a lot in advance!!!!


The leather doesn't generally just 'break apart'.  If you've ever had a chance to look closely at how the leather is woven you'd see that it's actually almost double in thickness to insure that it doesn't.  Many many generations of BV owners can attest to the sturdiness of the weave.


----------



## septembersiren

loveussunshine said:


> Yes! It is soooooo Beautiful!!!!
> 
> But may I ask our dear experienced BV experts, your thoughts on the narrow fettucce? I have seen even the regular ones broke apart before (after a long time use) ... If it happens on this bag, I will be heartbroken....
> 
> Thanks a lot in advance!!!!



I am not sure what you mean by "break apart "
The cabat is double woven that is why it is not lined
I have only seen fettuce break if they were caught on something
There is a thread that shows how cabat is woven
 Only 1 artisan works on a cabat. This is so the weave is consistent. Different artisans might have different tension in weaving. That is why only one person works on a cabat from start to finish. It takes them about a week to weave a cabat. It is woven upside down then flipped to get the double weave 
I have never heard of a cabat falling apart they are made really well and are built to last
The original use for a cabat was a shopping bag


----------



## grietje

I suppose any BV can tear or break but I agree with SS, it'd have to be some pretty rough action.  And fortunately, BV stands behind their product so if some crazy damage did happen, they'd be able to fix it.


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

indiaink said:


> Yes, got his DNA test results back:  He is 25% Norwegian Elkhound, 25% Australian Cattle Dog, 25% Mixed Breed, and the last 25% evenly divided between Collie and German Shepherd.
> 
> As of this past Sunday evening, he weighed 21 pounds.  He is 14 weeks old day!



Very interesting!  Collie + ACD + GSD = Very very active boy


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

I have been thinking about getting a cabat.  Debating between the Petale karung one and the black/mist/NLG one of the current season.


----------



## grietje

BV_LC_poodle said:


> I have been thinking about getting a cabat.  Debating between the Petale karung one and the black/mist/NLG one of the current season.



Like Slinky?  She is Pale (the very soft pink).
That's a tough choice.  I'm thinking you already have one or two darker shaded totes and so a softer shade might be a nice difference.  That said, don't you gravitate to deeper tones and colors?  For that cost, I'd definitely go with something that you could see yourself using daily (even if you won't).


----------



## septembersiren

BV_LC_poodle said:


> I have been thinking about getting a cabat.  Debating between the Petale karung one and the black/mist/NLG one of the current season.



I hate to put the kibosh on anything but pale pink will get very dirty


----------



## grietje

So today I did a good deed.

I was at the vet for a routine check up with Harry. I came in and there some hubbub about a dachshund.  I got taken into the room and Harry got his blood drawn for heart worm.  The owner of the practice (one of the three vets there) came in and said my vet, Dr. D, would be a while because of a difficult case in another room. I asked if it was the dachshund and yes it was.  I then asked if it was serious and Dr. T said she couldn't go into detail, but it was serious but could be treated.  I said 'let me know how I can help.' A few minutes later Dr. D came in briefly and apologized for my waiting and said it was a tough case because the owners had limited funds and were trying to figure out what to do.  So I said "count me in for $300." Between my help and some pretty deep discounting, little Bella is in surgery as I type.  I left Harry at the vet so I could get Dr D and the techs that offered to stay late dinner before they got to work.  Harry manned the front desk and was apparently quite the greeter (Lesley came too just for the ride).

So hug your little furry friend and be thankful for all you have and can do.   I know I am feeling grateful right now.


----------



## V0N1B2

grietje said:


> Like Slinky?  She is Pale (the very soft pink).
> That's a tough choice.  I'm thinking you already have one or two darker shaded totes and so a softer shade might be a nice difference.  That said, don't you gravitate to deeper tones and colors?  For that cost, I'd definitely go with something that you could see yourself using daily (even if you won't).


I agree 
For almost $10,000 (when you factor in the taxes), it has to be something you're 100% sure about.
I think whatever colour you reach for the most, would be the best choice for a Cabat. Of course that's just my opinion.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

grietje said:


> So hug your little furry friend and be thankful for all you have and can do.   I know I am feeling grateful right now.



That is really very kind of you. Sending Little Bella good vibes and hope she recovers soon.


----------



## loveussunshine

indiaink said:


> The leather doesn't generally just 'break apart'.  If you've ever had a chance to look closely at how the leather is woven you'd see that it's actually almost double in thickness to insure that it doesn't.  Many many generations of BV owners can attest to the sturdiness of the weave.





septembersiren said:


> I am not sure what you mean by "break apart "
> The cabat is double woven that is why it is not lined
> I have only seen fettuce break if they were caught on something
> There is a thread that shows how cabat is woven
> Only 1 artisan works on a cabat. This is so the weave is consistent. Different artisans might have different tension in weaving. That is why only one person works on a cabat from start to finish. It takes them about a week to weave a cabat. It is woven upside down then flipped to get the double weave
> I have never heard of a cabat falling apart they are made really well and are built to last
> The original use for a cabat was a shopping bag





grietje said:


> I suppose any BV can tear or break but I agree with SS, it'd have to be some pretty rough action.  And fortunately, BV stands behind their product so if some crazy damage did happen, they'd be able to fix it.



Thank you for all your helpful information!!!


----------



## indiaink

Aw, G.  Very sweet.

Four-leggeds hugged, and consider yourself hugged, too.  (And Harry!  And Lesley! So glad I got to sleep with those two!!!)



grietje said:


> So today I did a good deed.
> 
> I was at the vet for a routine check up with Harry. I came in and there some hubbub about a dachshund.  I got taken into the room and Harry got his blood drawn for heart worm.  The owner of the practice (one of the three vets there) came in and said my vet, Dr. D, would be a while because of a difficult case in another room. I asked if it was the dachshund and yes it was.  I then asked if it was serious and Dr. T said she couldn't go into detail, but it was serious but could be treated.  I said 'let me know how I can help.' A few minutes later Dr. D came in briefly and apologized for my waiting and said it was a tough case because the owners had limited funds and were trying to figure out what to do.  So I said "count me in for $300." Between my help and some pretty deep discounting, little Bella is in surgery as I type.  I left Harry at the vet so I could get Dr D and the techs that offered to stay late dinner before they got to work.  Harry manned the front desk and was apparently quite the greeter (Lesley came too just for the ride).
> 
> So hug your little furry friend and be thankful for all you have and can do.   I know I am feeling grateful right now.


----------



## jburgh

grietje said:


> So today I did a good deed.
> 
> I was at the vet for a routine check up with Harry. I came in and there some hubbub about a dachshund.  I got taken into the room and Harry got his blood drawn for heart worm.  The owner of the practice (one of the three vets there) came in and said my vet, Dr. D, would be a while because of a difficult case in another room. I asked if it was the dachshund and yes it was.  I then asked if it was serious and Dr. T said she couldn't go into detail, but it was serious but could be treated.  I said 'let me know how I can help.' A few minutes later Dr. D came in briefly and apologized for my waiting and said it was a tough case because the owners had limited funds and were trying to figure out what to do.  So I said "count me in for $300." Between my help and some pretty deep discounting, little Bella is in surgery as I type.  I left Harry at the vet so I could get Dr D and the techs that offered to stay late dinner before they got to work.  Harry manned the front desk and was apparently quite the greeter (Lesley came too just for the ride).
> 
> So hug your little furry friend and be thankful for all you have and can do.   I know I am feeling grateful right now.



G, this moved me to tears.  Thank you for being so kind and giving.  I'm sure your help will have a profound effect on the happiness of Bella's owners.


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

grietje said:


> So today I did a good deed.
> 
> I was at the vet for a routine check up with Harry. I came in and there some hubbub about a dachshund.  I got taken into the room and Harry got his blood drawn for heart worm.  The owner of the practice (one of the three vets there) came in and said my vet, Dr. D, would be a while because of a difficult case in another room. I asked if it was the dachshund and yes it was.  I then asked if it was serious and Dr. T said she couldn't go into detail, but it was serious but could be treated.  I said 'let me know how I can help.' A few minutes later Dr. D came in briefly and apologized for my waiting and said it was a tough case because the owners had limited funds and were trying to figure out what to do.  So I said "count me in for $300." Between my help and some pretty deep discounting, little Bella is in surgery as I type.  I left Harry at the vet so I could get Dr D and the techs that offered to stay late dinner before they got to work.  Harry manned the front desk and was apparently quite the greeter (Lesley came too just for the ride).
> 
> So hug your little furry friend and be thankful for all you have and can do.   I know I am feeling grateful right now.



Thanks for your generosity. You just saved someone's fur baby.

Nickel says you are pawsome!


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

grietje said:


> Like Slinky?  She is Pale (the very soft pink).
> That's a tough choice.  I'm thinking you already have one or two darker shaded totes and so a softer shade might be a nice difference.  That said, don't you gravitate to deeper tones and colors?  For that cost, I'd definitely go with something that you could see yourself using daily (even if you won't).





septembersiren said:


> I hate to put the kibosh on anything but pale pink will get very dirty





V0N1B2 said:


> I agree
> For almost $10,000 (when you factor in the taxes), it has to be something you're 100% sure about.
> I think whatever colour you reach for the most, would be the best choice for a Cabat. Of course that's just my opinion.



It's Slinky I'm talking about. I started looking at it a year ago - before my 40th birthday. 

It's not that light in color so I am not too worried about it getting dirty. It has a grayish tone over it so it works well with my wardrobe. I have tried it on a few times in different outfits. 

If I were to get this one, I am going to rehome a few totes from my collection.


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

For reference purpose, this is the one from the current season.


----------



## grietje

BV_LC_poodle said:


> It's not that light in color so I am not too worried about it getting dirty. It has a grayish tone over it so it works well with my wardrobe. I have tried it on a few times in different outfits.


I agree about it not getting dirty. The variation in texture and tone will actually hide wear really well.  Slinky gets to officially come out on 11/3--my 50th!



BV_LC_poodle said:


> For reference purpose, this is the one from the current season.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3466990
> View attachment 3466991


Get this one and then we can borrow each other's bags!  Hahahahajaajahaha!


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

grietje said:


> I agree about it not getting dirty. The variation in texture and tone will actually hide wear really well.  Slinky gets to officially come out on 11/3--my 50th!
> 
> 
> Get this one and then we can borrow each other's bags!  Hahahahajaajahaha!



We should have a BV library [emoji16]

But what do you think re: this black/mist/NLG cabat?  This one is about half the price of Slinky.

Another possibility is the sapphire fuzzy.  They still have a few.


----------



## septembersiren

There is a sorta library threads 
Look under the stickies there is a cabat one and a color reference etc

I thought you had said the cabat was a pale pink like petal that would get really dirty 
The one from this season reminds me of pied de pule


----------



## Kharris332003

grietje said:


> So today I did a good deed.
> 
> I was at the vet for a routine check up with Harry. I came in and there some hubbub about a dachshund.  I got taken into the room and Harry got his blood drawn for heart worm.  The owner of the practice (one of the three vets there) came in and said my vet, Dr. D, would be a while because of a difficult case in another room. I asked if it was the dachshund and yes it was.  I then asked if it was serious and Dr. T said she couldn't go into detail, but it was serious but could be treated.  I said 'let me know how I can help.' A few minutes later Dr. D came in briefly and apologized for my waiting and said it was a tough case because the owners had limited funds and were trying to figure out what to do.  So I said "count me in for $300." Between my help and some pretty deep discounting, little Bella is in surgery as I type.  I left Harry at the vet so I could get Dr D and the techs that offered to stay late dinner before they got to work.  Harry manned the front desk and was apparently quite the greeter (Lesley came too just for the ride).
> 
> So hug your little furry friend and be thankful for all you have and can do.   I know I am feeling grateful right now.



Such a great story. Thank you for sharing and reminding us how lucky we are. Sending little Bella log of thoughts.


----------



## diane278

grietje said:


> So today I did a good deed.
> 
> I was at the vet for a routine check up with Harry. I came in and there some hubbub about a dachshund.  I got taken into the room and Harry got his blood drawn for heart worm.  The owner of the practice (one of the three vets there) came in and said my vet, Dr. D, would be a while because of a difficult case in another room. I asked if it was the dachshund and yes it was.  I then asked if it was serious and Dr. T said she couldn't go into detail, but it was serious but could be treated.  I said 'let me know how I can help.' A few minutes later Dr. D came in briefly and apologized for my waiting and said it was a tough case because the owners had limited funds and were trying to figure out what to do.  So I said "count me in for $300." Between my help and some pretty deep discounting, little Bella is in surgery as I type.  I left Harry at the vet so I could get Dr D and the techs that offered to stay late dinner before they got to work.  Harry manned the front desk and was apparently quite the greeter (Lesley came too just for the ride).
> 
> So hug your little furry friend and be thankful for all you have and can do.   I know I am feeling grateful right now.



I'm not surprised you did this, as your generosity towards people is also well known to me.


----------



## diane278

BV_LC_poodle said:


> We should have a BV library [emoji16]
> 
> But what do you think re: this black/mist/NLG cabat?  This one is about half the price of Slinky.
> 
> Another possibility is the sapphire fuzzy.  They still have a few.



I saw the new cabat awhile back.  For some reason it reminded me of a Coco Chanel suit.  My first reaction was that it would be perfect for someone who lived in NYC....I think because it initially looked very dressy to me. But the more I see it, the more I like it.  Since you live in SF, I think you'd get a lot to use out of it. It's colors are some of my favorites. I also think that it would be seriously stunning with all white or all black outfits. I can picture an all black outfit with that bag to set it off. Or an all creme outfit with it. Maybe you should take it on consignment and try it on with some of your clothes and see how it would work. A cabat would certainly make a great BD gift......


----------



## septembersiren

Kharris332003 said:


> Such a great story. Thank you for sharing and reminding us how lucky we are. Sending little Bella log of thoughts.



You are a good person G
A princess among ordinary people
Not only did you help the little doggie and their owners you were kind to the staff at the veterinary hospital
They would call you a Mensch in Yiddish
[emoji109][emoji122][emoji68]‍[emoji173]️‍[emoji68][emoji73][emoji253][emoji253][emoji253][emoji173]️


----------



## grietje

,,





BV_LC_poodle said:


> But what do you think re: this black/mist/NLG cabat?  This one is about half the price of Slinky.
> 
> Another possibility is the sapphire fuzzy.  They still have a few.


So here's the thing.  I wanted a Karung Cabat.  After I went to the stitching event in SF last November and saw the exotic bags, I was awed by the beauty of Karung.  I didn't pull the trigger on a bag there because we were just kicking off our remodel and I wanted to be fiscally prudent.  But I didn't stop thinking about Karung. I actually reached out to the Carmel boutique about a special order Cabat in Karung in early February thinking it'd take about 8 months to get it (the stitching event had a lovely shoulder bag in what appeared to be New Sand Karung).  So you can imagine my surprise when David reminded me of the SS2015 Cabat series. It was just a question of making sure I loved the Pale shade--which I did.

So for me it was never a question of which is better or prettier.  I knew I wanted Karung. I wasn't even considering anything else.

You're in a trickier spot because you have an option.

What do I think of the Mist Cabat? It's just beautiful. It caught my eye immediately, and, to be honest, it gave me that 'uh-oh, did I pull the trigger too soon?" feeling for just a moment. It has a graphic element and yet is quite soft.  I think the handle color is  good choice.  Black or the cream would have been too stark.

If I had concerns it'd be the following: a) would I be limited to wearing it with black grey or cream?  I think not. I like the idea of this with color.  But I think I'd be hesitant to wear this with any sort of stripe or print. (I'm not sure if Karung would fair much better though).  b) Is it year round?  For you, in SF and the amount of international travel you do, definitely.

When someone asks 'which one" often, and in this instance, I'm going to stick to my typical response: Neither.

J, they are both beautiful (as would be a Sapphirre fuzzy), but it has to speak to you and while you think both the Karung and Mist are amazing (and they are-one could argue you can't go wrong), they're not speaking to you.  Or better said, you have some, albeit minor, reservation about each. And in this instance we're talking about a 8-13K purchase. It HAS TO BE AMAZING. There has to be NO QUESTION.  So wait.  You'll find it.  It might take a while but you will find it.


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

grietje said:


> ,,
> So here's the thing.  I wanted a Karung Cabat.  After I went to the stitching event in SF last November and saw the exotic bags, I was awed by the beauty of Karung.  I didn't pull the trigger on a bag there because we were just kicking off our remodel and I wanted to be fiscally prudent.  But I didn't stop thinking about Karung. I actually reached out to the Carmel boutique about a special order Cabat in Karung in early February thinking it'd take about 8 months to get it (the stitching event had a lovely shoulder bag in what appeared to be New Sand Karung).  So you can imagine my surprise when David reminded me of the SS2015 Cabat series. It was just a question of making sure I loved the Pale shade--which I did.
> 
> So for me it was never a question of which is better or prettier.  I knew I wanted Karung. I wasn't even considering anything else.
> 
> You're in a trickier spot because you have an option.
> 
> What do I think of the Mist Cabat? It's just beautiful. It caught my eye immediately, and, to be honest, it gave me that 'uh-oh, did I pull the trigger too soon?" feeling for just a moment. It has a graphic element and yet is quite soft.  I think the handle color is  good choice.  Black or the cream would have been too stark.
> 
> If I had concerns it'd be the following: a) would I be limited to wearing it with black grey or cream?  I think not. I like the idea of this with color.  But I think I'd be hesitant to wear this with any sort of stripe or print. (I'm not sure if Karung would fair much better though).  b) Is it year round?  For you, in SF and the amount of international travel you do, definitely.
> 
> When someone asks 'which one" often, and in this instance, I'm going to stick to my typical response: Neither.
> 
> J, they are both beautiful (as would be a Sapphirre fuzzy), but it has to speak to you and while you think both the Karung and Mist are amazing (and they are-one could argue you can't go wrong), they're not speaking to you.  Or better said, you have some, albeit minor, reservation about each. And in this instance we're talking about a 8-13K purchase. It HAS TO BE AMAZING. There has to be NO QUESTION.  So wait.  You'll find it.  It might take a while but you will find it.



Well thought out reply. As usual. Thanks G. 

I like the Karung because I like the texture.

I like the tri-colored one because it's very versatile and definitely goes with my wardrobe.  It won't go out of style.

I like the craftsmanship of the fuzzy cabat but the sapphire color will require some effort in the morning [emoji28]


----------



## grietje

BV_LC_poodle said:


> Well thought out reply. As usual. Thanks G.
> 
> I like the Karung because I like the texture.
> I like the tri-colored one because it's very versatile and definitely goes with my wardrobe.  It won't go out of style.
> I like the craftsmanship of the fuzzy cabat but the sapphire color will require some effort in the morning [emoji28]



Oh no!  Well, it's a pickle you're in. But what a nice pickle to be in!
The good thing is you have a good rapport with the SF boutique so consigning 1 or more of them probably won't be a problem so you can try them on at home.  I think the Karung would look really good with Nickel...


----------



## diane278

BV_LC_poodle said:


> Well thought out reply. As usual. Thanks G.
> 
> I like the Karung because I like the texture.
> 
> I like the tri-colored one because it's very versatile and definitely goes with my wardrobe.  It won't go out of style.
> 
> I like the craftsmanship of the fuzzy cabat but the sapphire color will require some effort in the morning [emoji28]



If you do decide to consign the bags to check them out with your wardrobe, I'd love to see some modeling shots of the different bags with various outfits.


----------



## loveussunshine

BV_LC_poodle said:


> Well thought out reply. As usual. Thanks G.
> 
> I like the Karung because I like the texture.
> 
> I like the tri-colored one because it's very versatile and definitely goes with my wardrobe.  It won't go out of style.
> 
> I like the craftsmanship of the fuzzy cabat but the sapphire color will require some effort in the morning [emoji28]



Fuzzy Cabat is heavier than the tweed Cabat, and the two side cannot fold in. But it is a fun style! I have one in Resina.


----------



## septembersiren

Finally Fall weather here


----------



## grietje

septembersiren said:


> Finally Fall weather here



Fall is my favorite time of year.  Sacramento doesn't really get 'Fall-ish' until October but we have had a bit of a taste with cooler evenings this week.  The real teaser is Bodega Bay  where it's quite a bit cooler.  You're in NJ right?


----------



## septembersiren

Yes G I am in NJ
September is usually the best month here
Up until now it has been really hot and humid
Seems like instead of 4 seasons now we have only 3
Winter/ Summer/ 1/2 Fall 1/2 Spring
Spring and Summer are so quick you barely notice them
The humidity has been brutal but it is finally easing up


----------



## grietje

Here's a cleaning tip!

I LOVE LOVE LOVE the Windex outdoor window cleaner. It comes in a green bottle and you attach it to a hose.  One click and you rinse, another click the water mixes with the cleaner and you hose that on.  Wait 30-60 seconds and go back a click to rinse. You don't even need to squeegee.

Is it as good as a professional window cleaner?  No.  But it gets rid of the gunk and does the trick.  And it goes quick too!

And yes, I cleaned the marine/salt/dust off our windows in Bodega today!  All shiny!


----------



## grietje

I woke up at 7:00am and saw there was no fog and so I wrangled the dogs out of bed and we went for a walk on Doran beach.  If you head west, it's a nice long open beach but we went east and you have to go over or around rocks to get to the next cove.  Since it was low tide, it was a question of timing so our feet didn't get wet, and it was cute to see the dogs figure it out.  I'd go first and then call them, wait, and suddenly a grey blob and then a black blob would bound past.

Another moment where I feel grateful and so loving towards my faithful four legged walking companions.

I hope you all have a really nice Sunday.


----------



## septembersiren

Wicky is getting a bath tonight
She is a digger
She was out in the yard today and wouldn't come in
So when I finally got her I had to carry the little bugger in the house (but mom I like it out here)
When I brought her in my white t shirt was black
Dirty dog[emoji190][emoji240][emoji252]


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

septembersiren said:


> Wicky is getting a bath tonight
> She is a digger
> She was out in the yard today and wouldn't come in
> So when I finally got her I had to carry the little bugger in the house (but mom I like it out here)
> When I brought her in my white t shirt was black
> Dirty dog[emoji190][emoji240][emoji252]



Haha, sounds like she had a fun day! 

Nickel has long decided that poodles are way too elegant to dig and he has to stop his Westie friend from digging too.


----------



## septembersiren

Is Nickel a man or a lady? He sounds like a gentleman 
It is in Wicky's blood to dig
Carin/west highland
Bred to hunt rats in the carina

I have to say she was very good at weeding the tomatoes this season 
With her digging we had no weeds


----------



## jburgh

septembersiren said:


> Is Nickel a man or a lady? He sounds like a gentleman
> It is in Wicky's blood to dig
> Carin/west highland
> Bred to hunt rats in the carina
> 
> I have to say she was very good at weeding the tomatoes this season
> With her digging we had no weeds



SS, I wish we had some weeding dogs.  We instead have harvesters.


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

septembersiren said:


> Is Nickel a man or a lady? He sounds like a gentleman
> It is in Wicky's blood to dig
> Carin/west highland
> Bred to hunt rats in the carina
> 
> I have to say she was very good at weeding the tomatoes this season
> With her digging we had no weeds



LOL~  Nickel is a pretentious French poodle who thinks that he's as gorgeous as George Clooney


----------



## V0N1B2

jburgh said:


> SS, I wish we had some weeding dogs.  We instead have harvesters.


No. What you have is dogs that eat other people's candy!
Hmm on second thought.... same thing


----------



## diane278

BV_LC_poodle said:


> LOL~  Nickel is a pretentious French poodle who thinks that he's as gorgeous as George Clooney


I've seen his photos and I think he IS the George Clooney of poodles.


----------



## septembersiren

I agree with Diane about Nickel


----------



## septembersiren

Even though I really believe Wicky will be my last dog or pet for that matter
I am in love with the Corgi
Everything about them is more than cute


----------



## Kharris332003

On the Purse Blog, they show this as Tomas Maier in the 2017 spring bag post. Has he left BV? Or just started his own line, too?  Or is this BV?  Thanks if anyone knows...


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

Kharris332003 said:


> View attachment 3471137
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On the Purse Blog, they show this as Tomas Maier in the 2017 spring bag post. Has he left BV? Or just started his own line, too?  Or is this BV?  Thanks if anyone knows...



He has his own line.


----------



## septembersiren

He has always had his own line
He has a store on Worth Ave in Palm Beach


----------



## Mousse

septembersiren said:


> He has always had his own line
> He has a store on Worth Ave in Palm Beach



NM at the Stanford Shopping Center sells his line. His bags are also prominently merchandised.


----------



## septembersiren

His shop in Palm Beach is very minimalistic. 
If you think BV stores ate intimidating.....


----------



## Kharris332003

BV_LC_poodle said:


> He has his own line.


Thank you all


----------



## CoastalCouture

Hi folks, I'm back. I had a bit of a mishap with a door which left my finger pretty messed up. It's been two weeks. It still hurts and it looks pretty gory. I keep it covered up so not to startle anybody. Soooooo, a little retail therapy seemed in order . . . . the Fiandra Slipper in Nero Intrecciato Nappa

http://www.bottegaveneta.com/us/flat_cod11037503ax.html


----------



## grietje

CoastalCouture said:


> Hi folks, I'm back. I had a bit of a mishap with a door which left my finger pretty messed up. It's been two weeks. It still hurts and it looks pretty gory.



Oh no! Did you lose part of it?  My sister's finger got caught in a door and it took off the top third of it.  My mother found it and saved it.  It took several surgeries but my sissie has her finger.  (this was over 35 years ago). 

Having dealt with many of my mothers surgeries (two hips, a shoulder and knee) I happen to quite fascinated by a gnarly incision or wound.  I'm assuming there's some pretty exciting bruising.  How many stitches?  My family knows this rather disgusting side of me and sends photos if I can't see an injury in person.

Anyhow, take good care and feel better soon.


----------



## CoastalCouture

grietje said:


> Oh no! Did you lose part of it?  My sister's finger got caught in a door and it took off the top third of it.  My mother found it and saved it.  It took several surgeries but my sissie has her finger.  (this was over 35 years ago).
> 
> Having dealt with many of my mothers surgeries (two hips, a shoulder and knee) I happen to quite fascinated by a gnarly incision or wound.  I'm assuming there's some pretty exciting bruising.  How many stitches?  My family knows this rather disgusting side of me and sends photos if I can't see an injury in person.
> 
> Anyhow, take good care and feel better soon.


Thank you Grietje. Lost the nail in a rather abrupt fashion. At least a dozen stitches. Bones more or less intact. The resident thought it might be fractured but, no one else thought much about it. Tendons are fine, I can bend it as much as the swelling situation allows.


----------



## diane278

CoastalCouture said:


> Hi folks, I'm back. I had a bit of a mishap with a door which left my finger pretty messed up. It's been two weeks. It still hurts and it looks pretty gory. I keep it covered up so not to startle anybody. Soooooo, a little retail therapy seemed in order . . . . the Fiandra Slipper in Nero Intrecciato Nappa
> 
> http://www.bottegaveneta.com/us/flat_cod11037503ax.html



That doesn't sound good at all. And yes, retail therapy is the best therapy in a situation like this.....


----------



## grietje

CoastalCouture said:


> Thank you Grietje. Lost the nail in a rather abrupt fashion. At least a dozen stitches. Bones more or less intact. The resident thought it might be fractured but, no one else thought much about it. Tendons are fine, I can bend it as much as the swelling situation allows.



Holy cow! That is some impressive work.  Real gnarly stuff!  It's amazing how much it can hurt, even during the healing process.  I guess this has hampered your sewing for a bit.


----------



## Mousse

CoastalCouture said:


> Hi folks, I'm back. I had a bit of a mishap with a door which left my finger pretty messed up. It's been two weeks. It still hurts and it looks pretty gory. I keep it covered up so not to startle anybody. Soooooo, a little retail therapy seemed in order . . . . the Fiandra Slipper in Nero Intrecciato Nappa
> 
> http://www.bottegaveneta.com/us/flat_cod11037503ax.html



Ouch. Sending healing thoughts your way. Retail therapy always works. I love those slippers.


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

CoastalCouture said:


> Hi folks, I'm back. I had a bit of a mishap with a door which left my finger pretty messed up. It's been two weeks. It still hurts and it looks pretty gory. I keep it covered up so not to startle anybody. Soooooo, a little retail therapy seemed in order . . . . the Fiandra Slipper in Nero Intrecciato Nappa
> 
> http://www.bottegaveneta.com/us/flat_cod11037503ax.html



OUCH!  Get better soon but I am sure retail therapy has worked wonder~~


----------



## septembersiren

Feel better
Love the slippers


----------



## CoastalCouture

diane278 said:


> That doesn't sound good at all. And yes, retail therapy is the best therapy in a situation like this.....





grietje said:


> Holy cow! That is some impressive work.  Real gnarly stuff!  It's amazing how much it can hurt, even during the healing process.  I guess this has hampered your sewing for a bit.





Mousse said:


> Ouch. Sending healing thoughts your way. Retail therapy always works. I love those slippers.





BV_LC_poodle said:


> OUCH!  Get better soon but I am sure retail therapy has worked wonder~~





septembersiren said:


> Feel better
> Love the slippers



Thanks for the kind words. Sewing is not happening at all  I've got lots plans and ideas for new  projects. I'll just need to take it slow when I get back to it.


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

Ladies, I am going to Paris and Berlin in late October for 10 days.  First time to Berlin.  Not the first time to Paris.  DH will be spending most days at conferences.  This time, Nickel is not going with us so I will go wherever I want.  Any suggestions other than some must-go tourist spots?  Food suggestions? 

I enjoy shopping, eating, reading, people-watching and photography.  I am perfectly okay with wandering alone and proud to consider myself a street-smart so feel free to give me your suggestions. 

Oh, which bag should I bring?  My M0851/Longchamp crossbody is a must and then I want to bring one BV.  I will probably buy new purse(s) so I don't want to bring too many with me.  I'm debtating between my large Nero vernice degrade Belly v.s. Rame cervo baseball hobo.  Both will go with my wardrobe and hold about the same.  Both can stand a bit of drizzle.  Both stay close to my body.  

TIA~

p.s.  Europe is so dog-friendly that Nickel was welcome everywhere except for museums so this time, I am planning to go to more museums.


----------



## ksuromax

BV_LC_poodle said:


> Ladies, I am going to Paris and Berlin in late October for 10 days.  First time to Berlin.  Not the first time to Paris.  DH will be spending most days at conferences.  This time, Nickel is not going with us so I will go wherever I want.  Any suggestions other than some must-go tourist spots?  Food suggestions?
> 
> I enjoy shopping, eating, reading, people-watching and photography.  I am perfectly okay with wandering alone and proud to consider myself a street-smart so feel free to give me your suggestions.
> 
> Oh, which bag should I bring?  My M0851/Longchamp crossbody is a must and then I want to bring one BV.  I will probably buy new purse(s) so I don't want to bring too many with me.  I'm debtating between my large Nero vernice degrade Belly v.s. Rame cervo baseball hobo.  Both will go with my wardrobe and hold about the same.  Both can stand a bit of drizzle.  Both stay close to my body.
> 
> TIA~
> 
> p.s.  Europe is so dog-friendly that Nickel was welcome everywhere except for museums so this time, I am planning to go to more museums.


i have just returned from Paris, i vote for a baseball hobo. 
I was torn between my baseballs and Balenciaga Days for my trip, eventually picked a Balenciaga Day in red only because red was working well with all my clothes and shoes, and it's very similar in its functions to BV hobo, so i would say go for a baseball.  and have fun!!!


----------



## grietje

BV_LC_poodle said:


> Ladies, I am going to Paris and Berlin in late October for 10 days.  First time to Berlin.  Not the first time to Paris.  DH will be spending most days at conferences.  This time, Nickel is not going with us so I will go wherever I want.  Any suggestions other than some must-go tourist spots?



DH and I think Berlin is very cool. I can't tell you about specific places because my family just took us to all kinds of spots. We did some of the touristy stuf but a lot was walking the City. There's a different energy there than in Paris.  I have family in south Berlin and Babelsburg just outside Berlin.  My cousin's wife is a bespoke tailor--one of the best in the world actually. (She's in a book).  I'll ask her about some spots.


----------



## diane278

I just watched the SS 2017 BV fashion show in Milan. Has anyone else watched it yet?  I know that Grietje has. I had to keep stopping it to get better glimpses of the bags.

Lauren Hutton also walked in the show carrying the red BV clutch that she carried throughout the movie American Gigolo. That was the first time I ever saw a BV. 

I am mesmerized by this tote from the show:


----------



## V0N1B2

diane278 said:


> I just watched the SS 2017 BV fashion show in Milan. Has anyone else watched it yet?  I know that Grietje has. I had to keep stopping it to get better glimpses of the bags.
> 
> Lauren Hutton also walked in the show carrying the red BV clutch that she carried throughout the movie American Gigolo. That was the first time I ever saw a BV.
> 
> I am mesmerized by this tote from the show:
> View attachment 3474892


The pic isn't super clear, but the body/weave of the bag almost looks like the "burnt marshmallow" Cabat from several years ago, but with more of a defined pattern. Is it an exotic, Diane? It almost has a Nuvolato quality to it - I can see why you're drawn to it.


----------



## diane278

V0N1B2 said:


> The pic isn't super clear, but the body/weave of the bag almost looks like the "burnt marshmallow" Cabat from several years ago, but with more of a defined pattern. Is it an exotic, Diane? It almost has a Nuvolato quality to it - I can see why you're drawn to it.



I can't see it well enough to tell, but I think at least the handles are an exotic. I first thought it was a cabat but it looks like the handles are attached instead of sewn on.  It reminds me of my nuvolato tote with its fat weave. My nuvolato tote is my heaviest bag but if this bag is perfect for me, and if I can afford it, I'll go for it. I am hoping that it's not too taupe or pink. I have already asked my SA to find out about it.  How's that for a little OCD?


----------



## V0N1B2

Here's a better picture for you. Yup, it's an exotic


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

V0N1B2 said:


> Here's a better picture for you. Yup, it's an exotic
> 
> View attachment 3474900



OMG! I want this. I need this.


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

ksuromax said:


> i have just returned from Paris, i vote for a baseball hobo.
> I was torn between my baseballs and Balenciaga Days for my trip, eventually picked a Balenciaga Day in red only because red was working well with all my clothes and shoes, and it's very similar in its functions to BV hobo, so i would say go for a baseball.  and have fun!!!





grietje said:


> DH and I think Berlin is very cool. I can't tell you about specific places because my family just took us to all kinds of spots. We did some of the touristy stuf but a lot was walking the City. There's a different energy there than in Paris.  I have family in south Berlin and Babelsburg just outside Berlin.  My cousin's wife is a bespoke tailor--one of the best in the world actually. (She's in a book).  I'll ask her about some spots.



Thanks. I also think the baseball would be a good choice. 

G, thanks for checking for me.  I know I would enjoy Berlin.


----------



## diane278

V0N1B2 said:


> Here's a better picture for you. Yup, it's an exotic
> 
> View attachment 3474900



Thank you! I think. It looks very expensive.  But I love it even more now that I see it up close and personal.


----------



## diane278

BV_LC_poodle said:


> OMG! I want this. I need this.



We may need to set up a syndicate of some sort with multiple members (like they do with race horses) and share one! 
I'm guessing $14K-$16K.   What do you think? 
Does anyone know how to set up a GoFundMe page? I may be needing that info.....


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

diane278 said:


> We may need to set up a syndicate of some sort with multiple members (like they do with race horses) and share one!
> I'm guessing $14K-$16K.   What do you think?
> Does anyone know how to set up a GoFundMe page? I may be needing that info.....



I gave up my plan of getting a cabat as soon as I saw this.

A GFM page sounds like a brilliant idea [emoji16]


----------



## OneMoreDay

I'm loving this Python Cabat. Reminds me of pixelated camo print. Is anyone starting a thread for SS17?


----------



## V0N1B2

diane278 said:


> I just watched the SS 2017 BV fashion show in Milan. Has anyone else watched it yet?  I know that Grietje has. I had to keep stopping it to get better glimpses of the bags.
> 
> Lauren Hutton also walked in the show carrying the red BV clutch that she carried throughout the movie American Gigolo. That was the first time I ever saw a BV.
> 
> I am mesmerized by this tote from the show:
> View attachment 3474892


So that clutch she carried is being reproduced this season, along with 14 other bags from the archives, as a celebration of BV's 50th anniversary. I see a Cocker, so it will be interesting to see what else there is. Fingers crossed for @BookerMoose and an original Montaigne.
Here are two other Cabats for the season. Looks like I have some work to do updating the Seasonal Threads this afternoon. Not like I have anything else better to do today. Off to make MORE COFFEE!!!!
PS: yeah, my guess on that gorgey Cabat is ~ $16K

*EDIT: Ack! I see OneMoreDay beat me to it. Stupid iPad!


----------



## OneMoreDay

V0N1B2 said:


> So that clutch she carried is being reproduced this season, along with 14 other bags from the archives, as a celebration of BV's 50th anniversary. I see a Cocker, so it will be interesting to see what else there is. Fingers crossed for @BookerMoose and an original Montaigne.
> Here are two other Cabats for the season. Looks like I have some work to do updating the Seasonal Threads this afternoon. Not like I have anything else better to do today. Off to make MORE COFFEE!!!!
> PS: yeah, my guess on that gorgey Cabat is ~ $16K
> 
> *EDIT: Ack! I see OneMoreDay beat me to it. Stupid iPad!
> View attachment 3474981
> View attachment 3474983


----------



## V0N1B2

@jburgh I started a Spring 2017 thread in the Reference Library.  When you have a moment, can you give it a little "seasonal" badge? Thanks


----------



## jburgh

diane278 said:


> I can't see it well enough to tell, but I think at least the handles are an exotic. I first thought it was a cabat but it looks like the handles are attached instead of sewn on.  It reminds me of my nuvolato tote with its fat weave. My nuvolato tote is my heaviest bag but if this bag is perfect for me, and if I can afford it, I'll go for it. I am hoping that it's not too taupe or pink. I have already asked my SA to find out about it.  How's that for a little OCD?



Please share the info with us Diane....that Lido is worth saving for!


----------



## jburgh

Thanks for the Spring/Summer thread, V0N.  I stickied and moved it to our main forum for a month or so, then when posts slow down, it will go into the reference library.  It will always be open for posting.


----------



## grietje

View attachment 3474983


I posted my bad photo of this one in the SS2017 thread. It's a bedazzled Slinky!


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

Quick question:

Is the boutique at CDG Terminal 2E located after security check?


----------



## diane278

jburgh said:


> Please share the info with us Diane....that Lido is worth saving for!



I will let you know when I learn anything. I'm bracing myself for the sticker shock.


----------



## revitalise

I was planning to buy my very first Bottega piece. A coin purse in a dark silver colour. The store didn't have the colour though. I didn't realise seasonal colours were hard to come by! I guess I'll have to try again when I'm in London next week


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

diane278 said:


> I will let you know when I learn anything. I'm bracing myself for the sticker shock.



Diane, do let me know what you hear about the bag.


----------



## diane278

I will. I've pretty much committed myself to it unless it turns out to be very different from the images in the color tones.  (If it's very brown in tone, that might not work for me.)  The other obstacle could be the price.  But I'm thinking that it probably won't be more than the exotics from last year.....well, maybe that's just wishful thinking.....but I'm clinging to it!


----------



## ksuromax

BV_LC_poodle said:


> Quick question:
> 
> Is the boutique at CDG Terminal 2E located after security check?


I didn't see it  
There's Prada, Gucci, Ferragamo, Hermes, some others, but i didn't find neither BV nor Balenciaga
the ones i saw were all after check-points, some right opposite the gates for boarding. 
I suggest you google it in advance


----------



## diane278

BV_LC_poodle said:


> Diane, do let me know what you hear about the bag.



I got into town early so I stopped by the boutique. That new lido is $17,800.  It's not going to be residing in my closet. On the side of good news, the lanyard is now out in Argento. And the convertible bag seems to be a bargain. When I recover from my disappointment, I may actually find myself a bit relieved because I'm not spending $$$$$ on a bag. Please forgive any typos. I'm posting from my phone without my reading glasses on and it's difficult to type with these tears steaming down my face. .


----------



## BV_fan

BV_LC_poodle said:


> Quick question:
> 
> Is the boutique at CDG Terminal 2E located after security check?


I was just there about 3 weeks ago, and if I remember correctly, it's after security check, but before passport check.


----------



## grietje

diane278 said:


> . When I recover from my disappointment, I may actually find myself a bit relieved because I'm not spending $$$$$ on a bag. Please forgive any typos. I'm posting from my phone without my reading glasses on and it's difficult to type with these tears steaming down my face. .



First, big hug and 'there-there' pats on the back.  Second, you know I'm a big fan of noodling over something.  So don't say no or yes just yet.  Noodle.

Or consign.  Heheheheh.


----------



## diane278

Mousse, Grietje & I had a mini meet-up this afternoon at Aqui in Campbell. It turned into a three hour lunch.  We took a photo immediately so that we wouldn't forget:


In attendance were: a violet lambskin (with PVC detail) satchel, a pacific parachute and a large tourmaline veneta, along with several pouches, wallets and key rings.


----------



## grietje

diane278 said:


> Mousse, Grietje & I had a mini meet-up this afternoon at Aqui in Campbell. It turned into a three hour lunch.  We took a photo immediately so that we wouldn't forget:
> View attachment 3477204
> 
> In attendance were: a violet lambskin (with PVC detail) satchel, a pacific parachute and a large tourmaline veneta, along with several pouches, wallets and key rings.



Thanks for posting Diane!  It was a lovely time, really lovely!  I highly recommend getting together with your BV neighbors. It's so awesome to talk bags, family, food, work, life, and dreams.  What started out as just digging bags has become true fondness!


----------



## Mousse

diane278 said:


> Mousse, Grietje & I had a mini meet-up this afternoon at Aqui in Campbell. It turned into a three hour lunch.  We took a photo immediately so that we wouldn't forget:
> View attachment 3477204
> 
> In attendance were: a violet lambskin (with PVC detail) satchel, a pacific parachute and a large tourmaline veneta, along with several pouches, wallets and key rings.



Thanks for posting Diane. We had a blast today.


----------



## jburgh

diane278 said:


> I got into town early so I stopped by the boutique. That new lido is $17,800.  It's not going to be residing in my closet. On the side of good news, the lanyard is now out in Argento. And the convertible bag seems to be a bargain. When I recover from my disappointment, I may actually find myself a bit relieved because I'm not spending $$$$$ on a bag. Please forgive any typos. I'm posting from my phone without my reading glasses on and it's difficult to type with these tears steaming down my face. .



Not in my closet, either.  Wow, just wow.  .  Such a gorgeous bag.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

diane278 said:


> In attendance were: a violet lambskin (with PVC detail) satchel, a pacific parachute and a large tourmaline veneta, along with several pouches, wallets and key rings.



What a gorgeous party of BV goodies and great people! I am sure you ladies had an amazing time together.


----------



## V0N1B2

diane278 said:


> I got into town early so I stopped by the boutique. That new lido is $17,800.  It's not going to be residing in my closet. On the side of good news, the lanyard is now out in Argento. And the convertible bag seems to be a bargain. When I recover from my disappointment, I may actually find myself a bit relieved because I'm not spending $$$$$ on a bag. Please forgive any typos. I'm posting from my phone without my reading glasses on and it's difficult to type with these tears steaming down my face. .


Maybe if 18 or so of us all pay $1000, we could each use it for a few weeks per year?
Like fractional ownership.
Hey, just trying to help you realize your dream


----------



## diane278

V0N1B2 said:


> Maybe if 18 or so of us all pay $1000, we could each use it for a few weeks per year?
> Like fractional ownership.
> Hey, just trying to help you realize your dream



Like Grietje said, I need to wait and keep my options open. I haven't seen the bag yet and irl, the colors might not work for me.


V0N1B2 said:


> Maybe if 18 or so of us all pay $1000, we could each use it for a few weeks per year?
> Like fractional ownership.
> Hey, just trying to help you realize your dream


 I may very well end up open to all possibilities before this is over.


----------



## LLANeedle

I had to come back to the PF to acknowledge Joyce Ragland, an SA at the Atlanta boutique.  She went the extra mile to find this bracelet for me in a large.  In fact, it was the very last one in the system.  I love it.....once I figured out how to open it!  Call me dumb, but my trying to figure it out would have made a great video for AFV.  It's a simple magnet under the center band.....it just separates.  The easiest piece of jewelry to get on and off.  It looks great alone and stacks nicely with my other bracelets.  Mega thanks to Joyce.
	

		
			
		

		
	

​


----------



## septembersiren

LLANeedle said:


> I had to come back to the PF to acknowledge Joyce Ragland, an SA at the Atlanta boutique.  She went the extra mile to find this bracelet for me in a large.  In fact, it was the very last one in the system.  I love it.....once I figured out how to open it!  Call me dumb, but my trying to figure it out would have made a great video for AFV.  It's a simple magnet under the center band.....it just separates.  The easiest piece of jewelry to get on and off.  It looks great alone and stacks nicely with my other bracelets.  Mega thanks to Joyce.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3478457​



Joyce and I worked together at BB AC
we still keep in touch
She is great
She will always go the extra mile
You should meet her in person
She has the greatest smile in the world
It lights up the room
Her whole body smiles when she does


----------



## septembersiren

LLANeedle said:


> I had to come back to the PF to acknowledge Joyce Ragland, an SA at the Atlanta boutique.  She went the extra mile to find this bracelet for me in a large.  In fact, it was the very last one in the system.  I love it.....once I figured out how to open it!  Call me dumb, but my trying to figure it out would have made a great video for AFV.  It's a simple magnet under the center band.....it just separates.  The easiest piece of jewelry to get on and off.  It looks great alone and stacks nicely with my other bracelets.  Mega thanks to Joyce.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3478457​



Beautiful bracelet
Wear it in good health


----------



## septembersiren

V0N1B2 said:


> Maybe if 18 or so of us all pay $1000, we could each use it for a few weeks per year?
> Like fractional ownership.
> Hey, just trying to help you realize your dream



Hahaha 
When I worked at BV I wanted to do this with a knot bag


----------



## Mousse

septembersiren said:


> Joyce and I worked together at BB AC
> we still keep in touch
> She is great
> She will always go the extra mile
> You should meet her in person
> She has the greatest smile in the world
> It lights up the room
> Her whole body smiles when she does



I met Joyce a couple of years ago when DH and I were in ATL for homecoming at Georgia Tech. She was so gracious and spoke fondly of you. She is a wonderful representative of the BV brand.


----------



## septembersiren

Mousse said:


> I met Joyce a couple of years ago when DH and I were in ATL for homecoming at Georgia Tech. She was so gracious and spoke fondly of you. She is a wonderful representative of the BV brand.



[emoji106]


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

Anyone has both Lagoon and Canard in nappa?


----------



## diane278

LLANeedle said:


> I had to come back to the PF to acknowledge Joyce Ragland, an SA at the Atlanta boutique.  She went the extra mile to find this bracelet for me in a large.  In fact, it was the very last one in the system.  I love it.....once I figured out how to open it!  Call me dumb, but my trying to figure it out would have made a great video for AFV.  It's a simple magnet under the center band.....it just separates.  The easiest piece of jewelry to get on and off.  It looks great alone and stacks nicely with my other bracelets.  Mega thanks to Joyce.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3478457​


I'm so glad to see you back here!


----------



## Hermes24Fbg

LLANeedle said:


> I had to come back to the PF to acknowledge Joyce Ragland, an SA at the Atlanta boutique.  She went the extra mile to find this bracelet for me in a large.  In fact, it was the very last one in the system.  I love it.....once I figured out how to open it!  Call me dumb, but my trying to figure it out would have made a great video for AFV.  It's a simple magnet under the center band.....it just separates.  The easiest piece of jewelry to get on and off.  It looks great alone and stacks nicely with my other bracelets.  Mega thanks to Joyce.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3478457​


I think your bracelet is lovely.


----------



## ksuromax

LLANeedle said:


> I had to come back to the PF to acknowledge Joyce Ragland, an SA at the Atlanta boutique.  She went the extra mile to find this bracelet for me in a large.  In fact, it was the very last one in the system.  I love it.....once I figured out how to open it!  Call me dumb, but my trying to figure it out would have made a great video for AFV.  It's a simple magnet under the center band.....it just separates.  The easiest piece of jewelry to get on and off.  It looks great alone and stacks nicely with my other bracelets.  Mega thanks to Joyce.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3478457​


Love it! 
IMO nobody does the silver jewelery the way that BV does 
So quiet and chic, finest craftsmanship combined with finest style! 
Gorgeous piece, enjoy in good health!


----------



## Hermes24Fbg

ksuromax said:


> Love it!
> IMO nobody does the silver jewelery the way that BV does
> So quiet and chic, finest craftsmanship combined with finest style!
> Gorgeous piece, enjoy in good health!


I have a couple of bracelets I have been wearing for years that still look great.  I love their designs.


----------



## septembersiren

LLANeedle glad you came back
I don't have a BV bracelet but I do have an in between the finger ring that I [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## septembersiren

I am in Florida with Hazel 
She actually let me read her books and touch her yesterday after I arrived
Today it was
"Get that strange lady away from me" 
lol by the time I leave she will be my best friend then she will be looking all over the house for me


----------



## diane278

septembersiren said:


> I am in Florida with Hazel
> She actually let me read her books and touch her yesterday after I arrived
> Today it was
> "Get that strange lady away from me"
> lol by the time I leave she will be my best friend then she will be looking all over the house for me



Hoping to see an new Hazel avatar by the time you leave.......She's so darling.....And stylish!


----------



## septembersiren

diane278 said:


> Hoping to see an new Hazel avatar by the time you leave.......She's so darling!



I was trying to change it but idk not doing something right
Will work on it tomorrow 
I have a stunning pic of her in the new boots I bought her
She needs boots even in Florida lol


----------



## jburgh

septembersiren said:


> I am in Florida with Hazel
> She actually let me read her books and touch her yesterday after I arrived
> Today it was
> "Get that strange lady away from me"
> lol by the time I leave she will be my best friend then she will be looking all over the house for me


Oh, I bet you are over the moon! Give her a little squeeze from all of us "grandmas" at the purseforum


----------



## diane278

China Red vs Vesuvio. I think this might be the red I've been waiting for.


----------



## ksuromax

diane278 said:


> China Red vs Vesuvio. I think this might be the red I've been waiting for.
> 
> View attachment 3484138


Which particular one?


----------



## missbellamama

diane278 said:


> China Red vs Vesuvio. I think this might be the red I've been waiting for.
> 
> View attachment 3484138


China Red on the right?   I


----------



## missbellamama

diane278 said:


> China Red vs Vesuvio. I think this might be the red I've been waiting for.
> 
> View attachment 3484138


Diane, any ideas on which bags will be available - other than the pillow?


----------



## ksuromax

missbellamama said:


> China Red on the right?   I


I believe it's on the left... the right one looks very vesuvio to me....


----------



## ksuromax

My obssession took over agan, another Cervo in  
i got home too late, too dark to take a descent picture, so i am using the listing one, Absinthe cervo hobo 
i love its automn colour, very deep and rich olive green, right on time, yet it's still quite hot here, but today we had a first rain after a roasting summer, so yes, autumn has officially begun


----------



## Mousse

ksuromax said:


> I believe it's on the left... the right one looks very vesuvio to me....



It's the bag on the left. I'm waiting on styles from my SA. She said there will be new styles coming out at the end of the year. The right is Vesuvio.


----------



## missbellamama

ksuromax said:


> My obssession took over agan, another Cervo in
> i got home too late, too dark to take a descent picture, so i am using the listing one, Absinthe cervo hobo
> i love its automn colour, very deep and rich olive green, right on time, yet it's still quite hot here, but today we had a first rain after a roasting summer, so yes, autumn has officially begun


lovely green, Luxury closet..?
was pondering that one too


----------



## missbellamama

Mousse said:


> It's the bag on the left. I'm waiting on styles from my SA. She said there will be new styles coming out at the end of the year. The right is Vesuvio.


Any details would be appreciated!


----------



## diane278

I was just told that the China Red would be coming in the Nodini (pillow), the seamless tote, the small bucket and the olympia cross body.

I am probably going for the pillow. They work for me. I was told that the China Red has more pink in it than the Versuvio. I am interpreting that to mean a blue-based red......just what I've wanted.

Mousse, you and I are getting the same info.....Danah's fingers must be getting tired from texting us! Have you heard anything about it coming in a convertible?


----------



## Mousse

Here are more pix of China Red in comparison to a Vesuvio Cabat.


----------



## septembersiren

Seems that the China red is a truer red probably with a blue undertone 
The Vesuvio looks to be more orange


----------



## septembersiren

So here I am in Florida visiting Hazel 
Thursday the hurricane is supposed to hit
I am flying out Thursday
I am not a good flyer to begin with and now[emoji31][emoji22]


----------



## muchstuff

diane278 said:


> China Red vs Vesuvio. I think this might be the red I've been waiting for.
> 
> View attachment 3484138


Love the China Red.


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> My obssession took over agan, another Cervo in
> i got home too late, too dark to take a descent picture, so i am using the listing one, Absinthe cervo hobo
> i love its automn colour, very deep and rich olive green, right on time, yet it's still quite hot here, but today we had a first rain after a roasting summer, so yes, autumn has officially begun


I wannnnt...


----------



## ksuromax

missbellamama said:


> lovely green, Luxury closet..?
> was pondering that one too


 yes


----------



## diane278

Mousse said:


> Here are more pix of China Red in comparison to a Vesuvio Cabat.
> View attachment 3484389
> View attachment 3484390



Nice comparison with the cabat. I think the China Red would look great in a convertible. Maybe it will be really popular and BV will keep it around like they did NLG and use it in more styles.  
I don't know why Tomas doesn't just call me and ask what I think he should do regarding colors and styles Go figure....


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

So this shoulder/crossbody bag comes in cervo in 3 colors - Nero, Barolo and Pacific. 

I just got the cervo loop in Barolo that I haven't even used but it looks so yummy in this style....  

Decision. Decision. Decision.

View attachment 3484622


----------



## ksuromax

Nice comparison shots, very informative and clear
i liked vesuvio at first, but then it was just too much, maybe it would work in a smal bag, but small bags don't work for me 
so i passed on it, i realised that i will not cope with it in a full size bag
need to see the china irl


----------



## frenziedhandbag

BV_LC_poodle said:


> So this shoulder/crossbody bag comes in cervo in 3 colors - Nero, Barolo and Pacific.



Good luck deciding. This bag looks wonderful in Cervo.


----------



## ksuromax

diane278 said:


> I don't know why Tomas doesn't just call me and ask what I think he should do regarding colors and styles Go figure....


Lol Diane  
indeed, that would make our lives way easier - why doesn't he just do it??


----------



## diane278

ksuromax said:


> Lol Diane
> indeed, that would make our lives way easier - why doesn't he just do it??



I've been asking myself that question for some time. It almost makes me feel like he doesn't even know I exist!


----------



## ksuromax

diane278 said:


> I've been asking myself that question for some time. It almost makes me feel like he doesn't even know I exist!


Shame! 
Men.... what do we expect from them?


----------



## diane278

ksuromax said:


> Shame!
> Men.... what do we expect from them?



LOL


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

ksuromax said:


> Shame!
> Men.... what do we expect from them?



Maybe we should play hard-to-get? [emoji848][emoji23]


----------



## ksuromax

BV_LC_poodle said:


> Maybe we should play hard-to-get? [emoji848][emoji23]


or initiate a petition to Thomas - Dear Thomas, would you please, be so kind to call the below undersigned personally and check what colours we would like to see in your new collection, and, desirably, which style we want to make a 'come back' 
and list our contacts


----------



## septembersiren

I changed my avatar 
Hazel in her new boots
*sigh* I guess I should really learn to post pictures


----------



## ksuromax

septembersiren said:


> I changed my avatar
> Hazel in her new boots
> *sigh* I guess I should really learn to post pictures


She is soooo cute!!!!! Adorable lil princess!


----------



## septembersiren

ksuromax said:


> She is soooo cute!!!!! Adorable lil princess!



Thank you after 4 days she let me hold her lol 
I am leaving tomorrow


----------



## ksuromax

septembersiren said:


> Thank you after 4 days she let me hold her lol
> I am leaving tomorrow


I saw the news, weather was rough yesterday, hope it will clear by tomorrow, safe travels!!! 
Enjoy every minute with this sweetest muffin


----------



## diane278

septembersiren said:


> I changed my avatar
> Hazel in her new boots
> *sigh* I guess I should really learn to post pictures



Darling!


----------



## septembersiren

We had to go shopping for the storm


----------



## missbellamama

septembersiren said:


> We had to go shopping for the storm





septembersiren said:


> We had to go shopping for the storm


Stay safe


----------



## muchstuff

For you, BV_LC_poodle ...say hi to Brillo and Teddy (sadly, Teddy is in rough shape)


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

Nickel says hi to Brillo


----------



## muchstuff

BV_LC_poodle said:


> Nickel says hi to Brillo
> View attachment 3485758





BV_LC_poodle said:


> Nickel says hi to Brillo
> View attachment 3485758


Poodle bleps! Is Nickel a girl or boy? How old?


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

Sir Nickel is going to be 7 next February


----------



## muchstuff

BV_LC_poodle said:


> Sir Nickel is going to be 7 next February


Simply regal. Brillo pads is 9.5


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

muchstuff said:


> Simply regal. Brillo pads is 9.5



Brillo looks very nice - black is not fading on the nose, very tight feet, nice color ...  LOVELY! 

Living in the city makes it almost impossible to own a Standard Poodle [emoji17]


----------



## muchstuff

BV_LC_poodle said:


> Brillo looks very nice - black is not fading on the nose, very tight feet, nice color ...  LOVELY!
> 
> Living in the city makes it almost impossible to own a Standard Poodle [emoji17]



Thank you! We're currently looking for a new house and a fenced yard is a necessity so yeah, having a bigger dog definitely does impact your plans, although for a standard he's not huge, only 50 lbs (I call him a sub-standard )...both parents were show dogs, my breeder is great, we've become friends over the years and she grooms him for me. I'm lucky!


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

muchstuff said:


> Thank you! We're currently looking for a new house and a fenced yard is a necessity so yeah, having a bigger dog definitely does impact your plans, although for a standard he's not huge, only 50 lbs (I call him a sub-standard )...both parents were show dogs, my breeder is great, we've become friends over the years and she grooms him for me. I'm lucky!



I might know who the breeder is. Brillo does look familiar.  Nickel's parents and one of his litter mates are show dogs. He's 2 inches too tall so he is here with us in a pet home. In a way, he's a small Standard.


----------



## jeune_fille

Not sure where to post but BV San Francisco is currently offering 20% for Breast Cancer Awareness Month.


----------



## grietje

We're in Bodega this weekend and my sister in law, FIL, and their dogs came to visit.
There are five tired dogs in this photo.  Can you find them?  (Daisy-shih tzu, Rocky-shih tzu, Madeira-spaniel, Harry-bullie, Lesley-hound)


----------



## ksuromax

grietje said:


> We're in Bodega this weekend and my sister in law, FIL, and their dogs came to visit.
> There are five tired dogs in this photo.  Can you find them?  (Daisy-shih tzu, Rocky-shih tzu, Madeira-spaniel, Harry-bullie, Lesley-hound)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3488355


Lol  brilliant!!


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

After a day in Sausalito, Nickel is dozing off with his Raccoon Buddy.


----------



## grietje

BV_LC_poodle said:


> After a day in Sausalito, Nickel is dozing off with his Raccoon Buddy.



Awwww. So cute.  There's not a whole lot better than a sleeping dog.


----------



## septembersiren

Nickel looks comfy


----------



## diane278

septembersiren said:


> Nickel looks comfy


I love Hazel's style! When I was small I used to mix up my prints.


----------



## septembersiren

diane278 said:


> I love Hazel's style! When I was small I used to mix up my prints.



She puts on whatever she can find at the end of the day she might be wearing 3 dresses and who knows what else 
She lives her cowgirl boots


----------



## diane278

The red clutch that started my fascination with BV.  I may need to get this.


----------



## muchstuff

BV_LC_poodle said:


> I might know who the breeder is. Brillo does look familiar.  Nickel's parents and one of his litter mates are show dogs. He's 2 inches too tall so he is here with us in a pet home. In a way, he's a small Standard.


Sorry for the delay, been sick all week...my breeder hasn't shown any dogs for a few years now and is in Canada. Brillo has never been a show dog...I find the whole concept a bit weird frankly (although I love to watch the CKC on TV!)


----------



## muchstuff

BV_LC_poodle said:


> After a day in Sausalito, Nickel is dozing off with his Raccoon Buddy.
> View attachment 3488357


So handsome!


----------



## diane278

Parachute update: 
I have been using my parachute since Friday, as I've been hanging out with my sister in Silicon Valley.  Yesterday, I finally overfilled it and unlocked the sides to make it into a square tote.  It worked great. I tried it using the shoulder strap just to see if it would be comfortable and it was. However, I only used the shoulder strap for a short time. I mostly carried it by the handles, as is my habit.  I still visibly prefer the style where it looks like a satchel.  However, it's nice to know that it is effective worn as a shoulder/ square tote also. I'll definitely consider another one in a different color....


----------



## diane278

Just got this photo of the lido.....in another color!


----------



## ksuromax

diane278 said:


> View attachment 3490485
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just got this photo of the lido.....in another color!


Just a piece of art....


----------



## diane278

diane278 said:


> View attachment 3490485
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just got this photo of the lido.....in another color!


  Was just told that the red was made as a sample and that color is not finalized for production


----------



## LLANeedle

I'd love a black and brown combo.


----------



## diane278

LLANeedle said:


> I'd love a black and brown combo.


 The grey version is now looking more purple to me......


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

diane278 said:


> The grey version is now looking more purple to me......



So the purple one on the right is the same one we have been drooling over?


----------



## ksuromax

It does to me as well


diane278 said:


> The grey version is now looking more purple to me......


----------



## diane278

BV_LC_poodle said:


> So the purple one on the right is the same one we have been drooling over?


 I think so, although I am getting more confused by the day.....


----------



## ksuromax

Cannot decide who I am, Chip or Dale... rescued this lil poor thing today. 
I was waiting on a red traffic light to turn to the left towards home, but eyes spotted a small grey something hecticly jumping on the road between the cars... tail was long and my first thought was - a rat, but then I peered harder and understood it was a kitten... next thought was - oh, God! Just not in front of my eyes!! Those seconds never ended! When it was finally green there was nothing moving, with a heavy heart I drove off to that place to see what was there... and there it was, in the middle of rocks and broken bricks, alive and jolly! How could I have left him there? 
So, now one more soul rescued, need to find him home  
My home cat accepted him friendly, while I was feeding him, Peach was sitting nearby and watching the new stranger  how tiny he is! Legs are thinner than my fingers!


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

ksuromax said:


> Cannot decide who I am, Chip or Dale... rescued this lil poor thing today.
> I was waiting on a red traffic light to turn to the left towards home, but eyes spotted a small grey something hecticly jumping on the road between the cars... tail was long and my first thought was - a rat, but then I peered harder and understood it was a kitten... next thought was - oh, God! Just not in front of my eyes!! Those seconds never ended! When it was finally green there was nothing moving, with a heavy heart I drove off to that place to see what was there... and there it was, in the middle of rocks and broken bricks, alive and jolly! How could I have left him there?
> So, now one more soul rescued, need to find him home
> My home cat accepted him friendly, while I was feeding him, Peach was sitting nearby and watching the new stranger  how tiny he is! Legs are thinner than my fingers!



Aww... Thank you for taking the kitty in [emoji78][emoji177][emoji177][emoji177]


----------



## ksuromax

We have 3 brothers of our cat living in our garden, plus a bunch of other cats from all block are coming for the food, so Hubby says one cat more, or one less, doesn't really matter, let him stay (since Peach accepted him) and grow a bit, and then he might live in "the family", in the villa it's almost impossible to keep a cat locked in, or prevent others (who I feed at our door) from sneaking in... especially in summer, when it' +45 outside, we let them in to chill a bit


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

ksuromax said:


> We have 3 brothers of our cat living in our garden, plus a bunch of other cats from all block are coming for the food, so Hubby says one cat more, or one less, doesn't really matter, let him stay (since Peach accepted him) and grow a bit, and then he might live in "the family", in the villa it's almost impossible to keep a cat locked in, or prevent others (who I feed at our door) from sneaking in... especially in summer, when it' +45 outside, we let them in to chill a bit



Yay! He's found a place he can call home.


----------



## missbellamama

ksuromax said:


> Cannot decide who I am, Chip or Dale... rescued this lil poor thing today.
> I was waiting on a red traffic light to turn to the left towards home, but eyes spotted a small grey something hecticly jumping on the road between the cars... tail was long and my first thought was - a rat, but then I peered harder and understood it was a kitten... next thought was - oh, God! Just not in front of my eyes!! Those seconds never ended! When it was finally green there was nothing moving, with a heavy heart I drove off to that place to see what was there... and there it was, in the middle of rocks and broken bricks, alive and jolly! How could I have left him there?
> So, now one more soul rescued, need to find him home
> My home cat accepted him friendly, while I was feeding him, Peach was sitting nearby and watching the new stranger  how tiny he is! Legs are thinner than my fingers!


kitties are my "weakness",  especially strays


----------



## ksuromax

BV_LC_poodle said:


> Yay! He's found a place he can call home.


Lol  
Apparently, it's HER 
I am so used to males, we have only 'boys', so by default I thought it was a male but... we were deciding on the name, so had to check... it's a girl  
Decided on a unisex option - Lucky (for being lucky to find a new home)...


----------



## ksuromax

missbellamama said:


> kitties are my "weakness",  especially strays


I am a dog lover, (and horse), but after losing my baby I can't go thought that again, so we have cats, stray only, I am a strong believer that if you can adopt a stray animal, you should do it. So we had one kitty (out of 4 in the litter) that we keep inside, and the rest 3 live in the garden, all fat and happy. Plus a bunch from all neighbourhood come for the food.


----------



## grietje

That was a really nice thing you did, taking in that wee feline.


----------



## ksuromax

grietje said:


> That was a really nice thing you did, taking in that wee feline.


I was so worried I wouldn't be on time! That damn traffic light was so slow!! Feels really good and relieved, she turned out to be a smart cookie


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

ksuromax said:


> Lol
> Apparently, it's HER
> I am so used to males, we have only 'boys', so by default I thought it was a male but... we were deciding on the name, so had to check... it's a girl
> Decided on a unisex option - Lucky (for being lucky to find a new home)...



What's the street name you found her? Maybe you can name her after that street/neighborhood or something.  

Just a thought.


----------



## ksuromax

BV_LC_poodle said:


> What's the street name you found her? Maybe you can name her after that street/neighborhood or something.
> 
> Just a thought.


Mina... does it sound like a name?


----------



## LLANeedle

diane278 said:


> View attachment 3490485
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just got this photo of the lido.....in another color!


The one on the right......it's called gray?  It's totally purple on my screen.


----------



## missbellamama

ksuromax said:


> Mina... does it sound like a name?


sounds like a real girly, kitty name.
I vote


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

ksuromax said:


> Mina... does it sound like a name?



Very sweet name for a kitty cat [emoji192]


----------



## grietje

I like Mina. Do you say it "Meena" or "M-'eye'-na" or "M-'inn'-a"?


----------



## ksuromax

grietje said:


> I like Mina. Do you say it "Meena" or "M-'eye'-na" or "M-'inn'-a"?


Mina as in Tina
it's area name


----------



## ksuromax

on her first day at home  
Today morning she is feeling quite confident, roaring at Peach, who is absolutely peaceful and embarrassed  so funny! 
Kids insist on Lucky, and to be honest, she follows this name already, very playful and sweet kitty


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

ksuromax said:


> on her first day at home
> Today morning she is feeling quite confident, roaring at Peach, who is absolutely peaceful and embarrassed  so funny!
> Kids insist on Lucky, and to be honest, she follows this name already, very playful and sweet kitty



Then Lucky she is [emoji192]


----------



## grietje

Heading to bed.  Sweet dreams to all.


----------



## ksuromax

grietje said:


> View attachment 3491873
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heading to bed.  Sweet dreams to all.


sweeeet!!!!!!


----------



## septembersiren

grietje said:


> View attachment 3491873
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heading to bed.  Sweet dreams to all.



Is that Harry?


----------



## jburgh

ksuromax said:


> Mina... does it sound like a name?


Mina is a name, I knew a Japanese woman with that name.


----------



## grietje

septembersiren said:


> Is that Harry?


It is!  He's such a cute sleeper.  Lesley is so dark, it's hard to photograph her. I love seeing her sleep too. She looks so peaceful.


----------



## ksuromax

jburgh said:


> Mina is a name, I knew a Japanese woman with that name.


I remembered later, I know an Egyptian guy named Mina


----------



## indiaink

Nice to see kitty photos!

Here's a recent (last week?) photo of Zoey (on the left) and Rhyn.  Zoey will be four in November, and Rhyn is coming up on 4 1/2 months. He weighs 30 pounds. Zoey is slightly less than 40. It's getting close...  And yes, they play like mad together, and Zoey definitely keeps the upper paw.

It is interesting to me that Rhyn is afraid of nothing, not the weed whipper or the lawnmower or the vacuum cleaner.  He is a little scamp!


----------



## missbellamama

indiaink said:


> Nice to see kitty photos!
> 
> Here's a recent (last week?) photo of Zoey (on the left) and Rhyn.  Zoey will be four in November, and Rhyn is coming up on 4 1/2 months. He weighs 30 pounds. Zoey is slightly less than 40. It's getting close...  And yes, they play like mad together, and Zoey definitely keeps the upper paw.
> 
> It is interesting to me that Rhyn is afraid of nothing, not the weed whipper or the lawnmower or the vacuum cleaner.  He is a little scamp!
> 
> View attachment 3492848


sweet to see your "babies"  have such different personalities -  PROs : keeps you on your toes , CONs : none as you love 'em equally


----------



## ksuromax

indiaink said:


> Nice to see kitty photos!
> 
> Here's a recent (last week?) photo of Zoey (on the left) and Rhyn.  Zoey will be four in November, and Rhyn is coming up on 4 1/2 months. He weighs 30 pounds. Zoey is slightly less than 40. It's getting close...  And yes, they play like mad together, and Zoey definitely keeps the upper paw.
> 
> It is interesting to me that Rhyn is afraid of nothing, not the weed whipper or the lawnmower or the vacuum cleaner.  He is a little scamp!
> 
> View attachment 3492848


Gorgeous couple!!!


----------



## indiaink

ksuromax said:


> Gorgeous couple!!!


Thank you! At least they have the same coloring!



missbellamama said:


> sweet to see your "babies"  have such different personalities -  PROs : keeps you on your toes , CONs : none as you love 'em equally


Zoey has a neurotic personality and is afraid of many things, and still barks at the neighbors. However, with Rhyn coming in to our lives, she seems to be learning that there isn't a need to be so afraid, nor bark at the kids so much. So the older is learning from the younger - very nice.


----------



## septembersiren

The more I see it the more I like the mini Roma
Anyone have one? 
Would you post modeling pics


----------



## grietje

The Mini Roma is getting a bit more buzz.  I don't think it's for me but I'm definitely going to check it out soon.

We've got rain this weekend but have a break.  I went for a 45 minute bike ride and then too kind the dogs along the river for an hour.  We're off to see a 'Tiny House' competition. http://www.sacbee.com/news/local/article108383792.html


----------



## jburgh

We are just biding our time and battening down the hatches for the mega wind storm, expected in a few hours.  It has been raining for 3 days now, off and on.  We've periodically had some 20-30 mph mini wind.  This one is supposed to have 65 mph sustained winds, and be the strongest in years.  Because we do not have tall trees in our immediate neighborhood, losing power typically does not happen.  However, I know people 30 miles west that have been on generator power since yesterday afternoon. This storm should be hitting our Vancouver, BC neighbors to the north, too.


----------



## V0N1B2

jburgh said:


> We are just biding our time and battening down the hatches for the mega wind storm, expected in a few hours.  It has been raining for 3 days now, off and on.  We've periodically had some 20-30 mph mini wind.  This one is supposed to have 65 mph sustained winds, and be the strongest in years.  Because we do not have tall trees in our immediate neighborhood, losing power typically does not happen.  However, I know people 30 miles west that have been on generator power since yesterday afternoon. This storm should be hitting our Vancouver, BC neighbors to the north, too.


It's crazy. Like rainmageddon/windmaggedon 
Luckily we are kind of protected up here from the winds but I know just south of me in Vancouver and up into Howe Sound, it's gonna get ugly. There have already been lots of trees down and a 15 year old boy was killed yesterday by a falling tree 
We did however have a massive dump of snow yesterday (not impressed), and thankfully it was of the very wet variety and only lasted about 45 mins. All I could think about was all the weekenders driving up the highway and whether or not they were kicking themselves for not putting their snow tires on yet. Snows are (apparently) mandatory on this route as of October 1st, but a lot of people chance it. I sorta forgot to take mine off last spring 
Stay safe Miss J and hugs to the family -  furry and otherwise. I'm heading to The Fairmont now for a drink and some Lobster Mac 'n Cheese 

Also: get hunkered down, eh? to @BookerMoose @muchstuff @missmoimoi and anyone else around here. And to @couturequeen on the other side of the border.


----------



## muchstuff

jburgh said:


> We are just biding our time and battening down the hatches for the mega wind storm, expected in a few hours.  It has been raining for 3 days now, off and on.  We've periodically had some 20-30 mph mini wind.  This one is supposed to have 65 mph sustained winds, and be the strongest in years.  Because we do not have tall trees in our immediate neighborhood, losing power typically does not happen.  However, I know people 30 miles west that have been on generator power since yesterday afternoon. This storm should be hitting our Vancouver, BC neighbors to the north, too.



Yup, Vancouver here, and it's raining pretty hard with fairly gusty winds, I think we're in for an interesting evening!


----------



## grietje

Y'all up north are getting the worst of it.  The wind is up in Sacramento but no downpour yet.  Take good care up there BVettes.  I have loads of candy and ice cream in case we have to hunker down for a few days.


----------



## V0N1B2

Well THAT looks nasty...


----------



## jburgh

That does look ugly.  We filled up some buckets and stockpots with water, took showers and I sent DH out for a growler of Mac N' Jack's.  It is pretty windy, but not much rain.  Corgis do not want to go out in the spooky wind.  Be safe out there NWesties.


----------



## V0N1B2

A growler. I die!


----------



## CoastalCouture

Weather check, coastal area to the south of San Francisco, we are in a lull after some pretty good rain. Wind is slightly calmer now too. We are hunkered down this weekend, expecting to stay close to home.


----------



## muchstuff

jburgh said:


> That does look ugly.  We filled up some buckets and stockpots with water, took showers and I sent DH out for a growler of Mac N' Jack's.  It is pretty windy, but not much rain.  Corgis do not want to go out in the spooky wind.  Be safe out there NWesties.



Sadly poodles seem to enjoy it (at least this one). Won't let him out alone as it's skunk/raccoon hour...Just changed clothes and dried off and I do believe he's thinking another go would be nice


----------



## CoastalCouture

Lull is over. Downpours have resumed.


----------



## grietje

CoastalCouture said:


> Lull is over. Downpours have resumed.



So I should experience them in about an hour!


----------



## ksuromax

Stay safe, guys!!


----------



## CoastalCouture

ksuromax said:


> Stay safe, guys!!



Do we have any BVettes checking in from Oregon? It has been wild up there today.


----------



## ksuromax

CoastalCouture said:


> Do we have any BVettes checking in from Oregon? It has been wild up there today.


I don't know, i am across the ocean


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

muchstuff said:


> Sadly poodles seem to enjoy it (at least this one). Won't let him out alone as it's skunk/raccoon hour...Just changed clothes and dried off and I do believe he's thinking another go would be nice



My poodle hates the [emoji299]️


----------



## muchstuff

Another lull but an hour ago it was pounding...


----------



## muchstuff

BV_LC_poodle said:


> My poodle hates the [emoji299]️


Trade ya...


----------



## muchstuff

Trying to upload a video of the rain and I CAN'T... If you click on "watch on facebook" and then click on the actual video you should get it with sound...if anyone is interested enough!


----------



## grietje

I thought it was a break but it was a light rain/drizzle suit I went with the dogs.  And then it started raining, not pouring but definitely raining.  Lesley barreled through.  She knows their food and a nice towel off after.  But Harry?  Definitely a WTF look and some sulking during the walk.


----------



## jburgh

The windstorm seems to have fizzled out down here.  We had some wind gusts in the mid 30s yesterday around 7-8pm, but not much after that.  I has been raining lightly on and off all day.


----------



## grietje

The rain stopped here around 4:45.  My parents were over to watch football and walked the dogs back to their house. DH and I drove their car to their house and then walked the dogs and ourselves back.  Sun was peaking through puffy clouds craeating a beautiful sky.  I think that's the storm for us. 

My parents have a rain meter and it captured 2.75 inches since yesterday afternoon.


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

Nickel has been staring from the balcony, looking very sad, with his Monkey Buddy. 

He has his Potty Park on the balcony so he doesn't have to go out to do his business but he hasnt been out playing the past few days and is definitely not happy about it.


----------



## V0N1B2

jburgh said:


> The windstorm seems to have fizzled out down here.  We had some wind gusts in the mid 30s yesterday around 7-8pm, but not much after that.  I has been raining lightly on and off all day.


Yeah, I was kinda disappointed.  Expecting the next apocalyse and all... I even went out and ate Lobster Mac 'n Cheese in case I had to live off my fat reserves for a few days 
There was wind though so I guess it was stormy-ish.  Rain is meh... whatever. The rain we had is basically just what I call "Saturday".  As with everyone else who was born in these parts, we are dipped in a vat of Gore-Tex immediately after exiting the womb, so we never really feel the rain.
The "Big Storm" reminds me of the famous meme:


----------



## diane278

BV_LC_poodle said:


> Nickel has been staring from the balcony, looking very sad, with his Monkey Buddy.
> 
> He has his Potty Park on the balcony so he doesn't have to go out to do his business but he hasnt been out playing the past few days and is definitely not happy about it.



My sister reports that my nephew, *****, is also upset that he was denied his run at the dog park today due to the weather.  
He's not well-mannered like Nickel. He showed his displeasure by stealing a pair of reading glasses off the counter and using them as a chew toy.  Bad *****. He has a doggy door to the back yard for his basic hygienic needs, but really wants strenuous exercise.


----------



## grietje

I love walking and I don't mind some rain. Unless it's pouring, I take the dogs walking, rain or shine. We've got all the rain gear even the dogs have a rain jacket if it's bad out.


----------



## diane278

grietje said:


> I love walking and I don't mind some rain. Unless it's pouring, I take the dogs walking, rain or shine. We've got all the rain gear even the dogs have a rain jacket if it's bad out.



I've never had cats but I think there are two kinds...the kind that goes outside and explores all day and the kind that sits in the window enjoying the view and contemplating whatever it is that cats think about. I'm pretty much the indoor cat.


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

My pretentious dog doesn't like to get his paws wet [emoji30]

My late schnauzer had no problem with walking in light rain.


----------



## grietje

BV_LC_poodle said:


> My pretentious dog doesn't like to get his paws wet [emoji30]



My parents' cat, Sophie, was like that.  She'd step outside and onto the grass and the look was 'WTF is this nature business?' And then, in the house she'd march.  She also had the feline look of 'disdain for all living kind' down to an art form.  My sister, a feline lover of epic proportion, never stopped trying to get Sophie to like her.  If Sabine couldn't do it, no one could. Sophie died this summer and we joke that she's up in heaven making the big G feel inadequate.


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

grietje said:


> My parents' cat, Sophie, was like that.  She'd step outside and onto the grass and the look was 'WTF is this nature business?' And then, in the house she'd march.



Yes.  EXACTLY this!


----------



## septembersiren

BV_LC_poodle said:


> My pretentious dog doesn't like to get his paws wet [emoji30]
> 
> My late schnauzer had no problem with walking in light rain.



Wicky hates the wind and the rain
She won't walk in either
It is like towing a 25lb rock down the street


----------



## V0N1B2

Things look vastly different than they did this morning, or over the weekend at least. 
The view from my office tonight at 6pm:


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

Nickel's feeling rejected now - he just got snapped at by the girl dog he likes. 

View attachment 3496528


----------



## LLANeedle

V0N1B2 said:


> Things look vastly different than they did this morning, or over the weekend at least.
> The view from my office tonight at 6pm:
> View attachment 3496031


That would make a great jigsaw puzzle.


----------



## grietje

LLANeedle said:


> That would make a great jigsaw puzzle.



It would!  How's the hubs doing?


----------



## zooba

Our new house has a pond in the backyard. Ziggy spent almost every night hunting frogs and swimming. Even with the chill he's still doing brief swims in the pond. Water is his friend- except for the bath. The only way I can get him to relax is to sit in the tub with him. Which is worth it to get rid of the pond smell.


----------



## LLANeedle

grietje said:


> It would!  How's the hubs doing?


Making progress but very slowly.   Thanks for asking.


----------



## grietje

zooba said:


> Our new house has a pond in the backyard. Ziggy spent almost every night hunting frogs and swimming. Even with the chill he's still doing brief swims in the pond. Water is his friend- except for the bath. The only way I can get him to relax is to sit in the tub with him. Which is worth it to get rid of the pond smell.



Congratulations on the new house.  I hope the settling in goes well.

Your pond story reminds me of an early off leash walk with our hound Lesley.  There's a swampy area that's used for extra rain runoff.  We had only had Lesley two weeks and I let her off lead and she went right to the swamp and then went in.  Thing is she got herself freaked out and instead of coming back went further in and ended up on some little island. And she would NOT come back.  After almost an hour of coaxing, I took off my coat and sweat pants and got in and swam to her.  I still had my duck boots and top on. It was so creepy!  I could feel tree limbs around my feet and there were leaves on the surface and it was cold!  I knew there'd be no snakes because Sacramento doesn't have that kind of swamp.  But I suspect there were plenty of other creatures. I got her, removed as much sludge as I could, put on my sweats and jackets and slushed home. And then we both took a hot bath after.  Needless to say we slowed the off leash work quite a bit after that!


----------



## septembersiren

grietje said:


> Congratulations on the new house.  I hope the settling in goes well.
> 
> Your pond story reminds me of an early off leash walk with our hound Lesley.  There's a swampy area that's used for extra rain runoff.  We had only had Lesley two weeks and I let her off lead and she went right to the swamp and then went in.  Thing is she got herself freaked out and instead of coming back went further in and ended up on some little island. And she would NOT come back.  After almost an hour of coaxing, I took off my coat and sweat pants and got in and swam to her.  I still had my duck boots and top on. It was so creepy!  I could feel tree limbs around my feet and there were leaves on the surface and it was cold!  I knew there'd be no snakes because Sacramento doesn't have that kind of swamp.  But I suspect there were plenty of other creatures. I got her, removed as much sludge as I could, put on my sweats and jackets and slushed home. And then we both took a hot bath after.  Needless to say we slowed the off leash work quite a bit after that!



You're such s good mommy


----------



## bisbee

LLANeedle said:


> Making progress but very slowly.   Thanks for asking.


I just saw your posts about your husband...I'm so glad he is making progress...


----------



## jburgh

LLANeedle said:


> Making progress but very slowly.   Thanks for asking.


That is good news.  I hope every day he gets a little better.


----------



## grietje

septembersiren said:


> You're such s good mommy



I think foolish mommy is more appropriate in that instance.


----------



## grietje

It's Sunday at 7:51pm. I'm on the couch flanked by two sleeping dogs watching football and visiting tPF?

What time is it where you are and what are you up to?


----------



## ksuromax

grietje said:


> It's Sunday at 7:51pm. I'm on the couch flanked by two sleeping dogs watching football and visiting tPF?
> 
> What time is it where you are and what are you up to?


07:37 Monday (post BD) morning
Just sent kids off to school, time for my first morning coffee....


----------



## frenziedhandbag

grietje said:


> What time is it where you are and what are you up to?



It's 12.09pm, post hot yoga. Otw to lunch and then pick up the kiddo. Exam week for the kiddo but all work and no play makes one dull so I've planned a cycling trip around 5pm.


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

It's 9:48pm. Paris. Jet lagged. 

Went to BV this afternoon. Wonderful service but it felt different everywhere. A lot of police everywhere. Had to go through security check everywhere - from Printenps to supermarkets. 

Anyway, this is what I found out about the Baby Roma. Four colors  for this style for now: Nero, China Red, Dusty Rose and New Steel. 

Big iron Bag is apparently very popular in Europe. Lots of colors available. 

They have never seen the cervo version of the messenger I have in Barolo. Everyone in the boutique came and touched my bag [emoji28]

I was a good girl and only got one document case. Will post when I'm less jetlegged


----------



## missbellamama

grietje said:


> It's Sunday at 7:51pm. I'm on the couch flanked by two sleeping dogs watching football and visiting tPF?
> 
> What time is it where you are and what are you up to?





BV_LC_poodle said:


> It's 9:48pm. Paris. Jet lagged.
> 
> Went to BV this afternoon. Wonderful service but it felt different everywhere. A lot of police everywhere. Had to go through security check everywhere - from Printenps to supermarkets.
> 
> Anyway, this is what I found out about the Baby Roma. Four colors  for this style for now: Nero, China Red, Dusty Rose and New Steel.
> 
> Big iron Bag is apparently very popular in Europe. Lots of colors available.
> 
> They have never seen the cervo version of the messenger I have in Barolo. Everyone in the boutique came and touched my bag [emoji28]
> 
> I was a good girl and only got one document case. Will post when I'm less jetlegged


that would be my  first stop...
enjoy Paris,  and any new bags, please reveal when you are caught up


----------



## septembersiren

My little Hazel is coming up from Florida (the land of sweat and humidity) for Thanksgiving
I know she will need a coat
I picked up an adorable 2 in one coat today for her
It has a lighter jacket that you can wear inside the heavy parka 
So if it isn't too cold she has a jacket and if it is very cold she can put the parka over it and be snug
Now I just need a hat and mittens for her


----------



## diane278

A friend asked me to help him pick out a paint color for a cabin. I was at Lowe's today looking, and I saw this brochure:



I wonder if Tomas knows that the color of this knot is now Organic Garden.......


----------



## V0N1B2

diane278 said:


> A friend asked me to help him pick out a paint color for a cabin. I was at Lowe's today looking, and I saw this brochure:
> 
> View attachment 3504385
> 
> I wonder if Tomas knows that the color of this knot is now Organic Garden.......


----------



## ksuromax

diane278 said:


> A friend asked me to help him pick out a paint color for a cabin. I was at Lowe's today looking, and I saw this brochure:
> 
> View attachment 3504385
> 
> I wonder if Tomas knows that the color of this knot is now Organic Garden.......


Great idea! Finally our life can become a bit easier, if one paint manufacturer makes a catalogue with colour reference based on BV colours, that would be a great help!!


----------



## diane278

ksuromax said:


> Great idea! Finally our life can become a bit easier, if one paint manufacturer makes a catalogue with colour reference based on BV colours, that would be a great help!!



I agree! ......As long as they use the official BV names. Wouldn't a brochure on each color family with all the variations organized by year and color name be helpful? If it were updated yearly, that would be the icing on the cake. And, while we're at it, how about a trade-in program. I mean, some of these upcoming bags cost more than my first car.  A bag could be turned in for credit on a new bag and then BV could recycle those bags to their own version of eBay.....bVay.  
For the record, no....I have not been drinking!    (Just a bit tired....and goofy)


----------



## ksuromax

diane278 said:


> I agree! ......As long as they use the official BV names. Wouldn't a brochure on each color family with all the variations organized by year and color name be helpful? If it were updated yearly, that would be the icing on the cake. And, while we're at it, how about a trade-in program. I mean, some of these upcoming bags cost more than my first car.  A bag could be turned in for credit on a new bag and then BV could recycle those bags to their own version of eBay.....bVay.  For the record, no....I have not been drinking!    (Just a bit tired....and goofy)



8 am here, so i am sober, too


----------



## CoastalCouture

BVay, yes! I'll be a charter member.


----------



## pursegirl3

I love that Idea BVay


----------



## Mousse

diane278 said:


> A friend asked me to help him pick out a paint color for a cabin. I was at Lowe's today looking, and I saw this brochure:
> 
> View attachment 3504385
> 
> I wonder if Tomas knows that the color of this knot is now Organic Garden.......



This is the ultimate product placement.


----------



## diane278

Mousse said:


> This is the ultimate product placement.


 You have a strong knowledge base in these things. Would Valspar feel free to purchase an item and use it for something like this or would they get approval from BV?


----------



## Mousse

diane278 said:


> You have a strong knowledge base in these things. Would Valspar feel free to purchase an item and use it for something like this or would they get approval from BV?



It can go either way. When I worked for that "little" high tech company on Infinite Loop, our PR department looked for product placement opportunities and was very strict about permissions. My current company loves product placement. We don't go after opportunities, but we are often approached by companies asking for permission.


----------



## septembersiren

I sent the picture from Lowes to Joyce in Atlanta
Her initial response was 
Wow
I have been under the weather so I have not communicated with her further to find out if BV is aware
I am sure that they must know about this they know about everything else
Except where Bluefly gets their bags lol


----------



## septembersiren

Joyce says that they did not tell SA's about the Lowe's Valspar thing
Every month all stores get an editorial bulletin 
Which basically tells you what magazines BV will be featured in
This did not come out in the editorial bulletin 
I am a little surprised that BV is doing this
I really can't see the average Lowe's shopper buying BV


----------



## GoStanford

septembersiren said:


> I really can't see the average Lowe's shopper buying BV



Well, I shop at Lowe's and also have bought BV 

It does seem interesting the combination of these products.  I'm also intrigued by the Bluefly origin issue.  The first BV I bought from Bluefly (they ended up approving a return as they sent the wrong bag) had a handwritten slip in a European script (much more formal than my cursive) with a phone number that I think had an Italy country code.  I remember thinking it may have been leftover stock from a BV shop.  All these control cards were there too.  

I hope there is no authenticity issue with Bluefly bags!


----------



## septembersiren

I said average
I consider BV owners to be above average in taste
I shopped at Lowes and Home Depot when I crafted now the contractor goes 
I don't have a reason to go
I didn't mean to sound snotty


----------



## GoStanford

septembersiren said:


> I said average
> I consider BV owners to be above average in taste
> I shopped at Lowes and Home Depot when I crafted now the contractor goes
> I don't have a reason to go
> I didn't mean to sound snotty



Not at all - I'm grateful for your help on these forums and for the experience you bring.


----------



## septembersiren

GoStanford said:


> Well, I shop at Lowe's and also have bought BV
> 
> It does seem interesting the combination of these products.  I'm also intrigued by the Bluefly origin issue.  The first BV I bought from Bluefly (they ended up approving a return as they sent the wrong bag) had a handwritten slip in a European script (much more formal than my cursive) with a phone number that I think had an Italy country code.  I remember thinking it may have been leftover stock from a BV shop.  All these control cards were there too.
> 
> I hope there is no authenticity issue with Bluefly bags!



There is no authenticity problems with bluefly
BV probably knows exactly where bluefly gets their bags from 
It probably something they don't share with lowly SA's


----------



## ksuromax

Good day, Dear BV-ettes, i have been searching and surfing but failed to find any info(posts, reviews, pix) on Peacock colour, was there any other name of it?


----------



## grietje

ksuromax said:


> Good day, Dear BV-ettes, i have been searching and surfing but failed to find any info(posts, reviews, pix) on Peacock colour, was there any other name of it?



The recent teal/turquoise color from past seasons was Canard.  Is Peacock a new color for SS2017?


----------



## ksuromax

grietje said:


> The recent teal/turquoise color from past seasons was Canard.  Is Peacock a new color for SS2017?


that was supposed to be my next question  
i found this https://www.net-a-porter.com/ae/en/...eta/intrecciato-textured-leather-shoulder-bag
and i am very curious how far is this from Canard, 'cause i have Cervo hobo in Canard... is it worth having both?


----------



## ksuromax

i am chatting with NAP Customer Service, it's a new pre-fall 2016 collection


----------



## grietje

ksuromax said:


> that was supposed to be my next question
> i found this https://www.net-a-porter.com/ae/en/...eta/intrecciato-textured-leather-shoulder-bag
> and i am very curious how far is this from Canard, 'cause i have Cervo hobo in Canard... is it worth having both?



The color looks somewhere between Empire from 2011 (I think) and Electrique from 2014.  I had an Empire Cervo and it was pretty. I thought it some a summery color.

What colors do you have?  Canard, Absinthe and Barolo?  Hmmm. I could seee this color fitting in without being too much of a duplicate.


----------



## ksuromax

grietje said:


> The color looks somewhere between Empire from 2011 (I think) and Electrique from 2014.  I had an Empire Cervo and it was pretty. I thought it some a summery color.
> 
> What colors do you have?  Canard, Absinthe and Barolo?  Hmmm. I could seee this color fitting in without being too much of a duplicate.


no, we didn't get Barolo here in UAE, i mean Cervo hobo (plenty of nappa and small goodies, but not Ball) 
I have Elephant (pale brown) Absynthe, Canard and Mallow


----------



## ksuromax

are my eyes letting me down, or, indeed, she has that gentle sheen?? she looks like old style cervo, non-lavato....


----------



## GoStanford

What an absolutely beautiful color.  Darker than Ciel but not a dark blue - a sky blue, to me.  Off to look up more information.


----------



## septembersiren

I have been seeing commercials on tv for rebagg.com
Anybody ever use them


----------



## muchstuff

septembersiren said:


> I have been seeing commercials on tv for rebagg.com
> Anybody ever use them


Rebagg's partner website is Trendlee, which is where they list their bags. Trendlee IMO is a trusted site for online shopping. I don't know much about Rebagg itself though.


----------



## septembersiren

muchstuff said:


> Rebagg's partner website is Trendlee, which is where they list their bags. Trendlee IMO is a trusted site for online shopping. I don't know much about Rebagg itself though.



I was wondering why Trendlee kept coming up on their website

[emoji15]I have been thinking about selling my ebano cocker


----------



## muchstuff

septembersiren said:


> I was wondering why Trendlee kept coming up on their website
> 
> [emoji15]I have been thinking about selling my ebano cocker


Don't know what Rebagg would give you for it but I'm sure you'd make more if you listed it yourself on either Tradesy or eBay!


----------



## septembersiren

muchstuff said:


> Don't know what Rebagg would give you for it but I'm sure you'd make more if you listed it yourself on either Tradesy or eBay!



I received my cocker as a xmas gift from the company when I worked for BV
I have a sentimental attachment to it
But I never carry it soooooo
Anything I sold it for would be profit
When I worked for BV xmas presents were very generous 
I hear it not that way any more


----------



## muchstuff

septembersiren said:


> I received my cocker as a xmas gift from the company when I worked for BV
> I have a sentimental attachment to it
> But I never carry it soooooo
> Anything I sold it for would be profit
> When I worked for BV xmas presents were very generous
> I hear it not that way any more


I've parted with several bags lately that I know I won't carry, it does free up closet space for the ones I do use!


----------



## septembersiren

[emoji43][emoji31] I am in shock 
I cut my hair
It was down to my waist and now it is a short curly bob
I knew I would hate it but I had to cut it I was shedding so bad


----------



## tenKrat

septembersiren said:


> [emoji43][emoji31] I am in shock
> I cut my hair
> It was down to my waist and now it is a short curly bob
> I knew I would hate it but I had to cut it I was shedding so bad


Your hair will look much better to you in a few days. You're still in shock. I would be, too, if I had super long hair before!  

Funny, I just got my hair cut today, too. Over the summer, I had grown my hair into a short, straight bob.  It drove me crazy. I guess I only like my hair either long or really short. I have the pixie haircut I had before. Much happier now.


----------



## ksuromax

septembersiren said:


> [emoji43][emoji31] I am in shock
> I cut my hair
> It was down to my waist and now it is a short curly bob
> I knew I would hate it but I had to cut it I was shedding so bad


I feel it for you  been thru the same 
mine was a lot lower than my waist


----------



## LLANeedle

I have impossible hair.  It either has to be very short, like one inch, or long enough to pull back.  I will die in a pony tail.


----------



## missbellamama

Pixie cuts are all for me!!!
  getting a cut in a "men's" salon and being charged almost 60% less than a "ladies' salon"... don't use any product...mousse, gel or spray  just a quick blow dry  in winter - in summer it's fresh air dryed.


----------



## LLANeedle

missbellamama said:


> Pixie cuts are all for me!!!
> getting a cut in a "men's" salon and being charged almost 60% less than a "ladies' salon"... don't use any product...mousse, gel or spray  just a quick blow dry  in winter - in summer it's fresh air dryed.


I go to a barber too......$24 instead of $80 at a salon.  After all, it's just a pony tail....lol


----------



## septembersiren

My cousin that I share an apt with is a hair dresser 
I am a hairdresser (non practicing) I have not paid to have my hair cut in maybe 20 years
Just lucky like that 
I do my own color


----------



## septembersiren

I am too chubby right now for a real short cut
I really didn't have the right hair products and couldn't find my diffuser
I am lucky I have great hair
Thick and just curly enough
Really curly when young but now curly in back and wavy front and sides
When I was thin I wore it really short but now that I am older I have embraced my chubbiness


----------



## diane278

septembersiren said:


> I am too chubby right now for a real short cut
> I really didn't have the right hair products and couldn't find my diffuser
> I am lucky I have great hair
> Thick and just curly enough
> Really curly when young but now curly in back and wavy front and sides
> When I was thin I wore it really short but now that I am older I have embraced my chubbiness



You look beautiful!


----------



## missbellamama

septembersiren said:


> I am too chubby right now for a real short cut
> I really didn't have the right hair products and couldn't find my diffuser
> I am lucky I have great hair
> Thick and just curly enough
> Really curly when young but now curly in back and wavy front and sides
> When I was thin I wore it really short but now that I am older I have embraced my chubbiness


You are a real stunner SS !


----------



## septembersiren

missbellamama said:


> You are a real stunner SS !



Was
Like I said I have now embraced my chubbiness
That pic is old 10 years ago maybe
But that is how I wore my hair when I was thin
The SS of yesteryear says thank you


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

Quick question:

How would you describe the color "Poussin"?  Peach?  Pink?  Tan?

TIA~


----------



## diane278

I don't have an answer for you but I did find an example in a past thread: http://forum.purseblog.com/threads/...-and-discuss-here.776063/page-5#post-23306445   It was referred to as a "creme" in that post along with the identification as poussin, but I think it looks "tan".


----------



## ksuromax

BV_LC_poodle said:


> Quick question:
> 
> How would you describe the color "Poussin"?  Peach?  Pink?  Tan?
> 
> TIA~


Warm beige with a pink hue


----------



## ksuromax

I posted these in different threads, but here's mine, large veneta and in most cases it looks like soft/warm beige, and in certain light it may look pinky beige, but she is very neutral, imo


----------



## diane278

Is anyone besides me wondering if China red will be available in the cervo loop?  That thing's one handy, versatile bag.....


----------



## twin-fun

diane278 said:


> Is anyone besides me wondering if China red will be available in the cervo loop?  That thing's one handy, versatile bag.....


Neiman Marcus already has one listed online for pre order. The color is listed as just "Red" but I'm thinking it might just be China Red. http://www.neimanmarcus.com/Bottega...arch&search_type=keyword&childItemId=NMV35JR_


----------



## septembersiren

I have been without internet for a couple days 
What did I miss


----------



## frenziedhandbag

twin-fun said:


> Neiman Marcus already has one listed online for pre order. The color is listed as just "Red" but I'm thinking it might just be China Red.



I'm about to post the same link. I thought it could be China Red too.


----------



## diane278

frenziedhandbag said:


> I'm about to post the same link. I thought it could be China Red too.





twin-fun said:


> Neiman Marcus already has one listed online for pre order. The color is listed as just "Red" but I'm thinking it might just be China Red



 I think it is too. I just got the China red pillow bag. I wasn't sure when I first saw it but I've been waiting a long time for a blue-based red and I think this is a good one.  I think a larger bag in red will be really practical.....


----------



## ksuromax

diane278 said:


> I think it is too. I just got the China red pillow bag. I wasn't sure when I first saw it but I've been waiting a long time for a blue-based red and I think this is a good one.  I think a larger bag in red will be really practical.....


I'm on a waiting list in our local boutique, can't wait till i grab one!!


----------



## diane278

ksuromax said:


> I'm on a waiting list in our local boutique, can't wait till i grab one!!



Here's my pillow. Along with some red Toms. They are my favorite everyday shoes.  I'm looking for some red Vans. I'm on my phone trying to reduce the photo but no luck yet.  I think the size of the bag in the photo may be the actual size of the bag irl!


----------



## ksuromax

diane278 said:


> Here's my pillow. Along with some red Toms. They are my favorite everyday shoes.  I'm looking for some red Vans.


Where? I can't see anything


----------



## diane278

ksuromax said:


> Where? I can't see anything


I think it's there now....and it's huge


----------



## ksuromax

diane278 said:


> I think it's there now....and it's huge


Ah, great, i see it now!!!!


----------



## ksuromax

diane278 said:


> Here's my pillow. Along with some red Toms. They are my favorite everyday shoes.  I'm looking for some red Vans. I'm on my phone trying to reduce the photo but no luck yet.  I think the size of the bag in the photo may be the actual size of the bag irl!


Aaggghhhrrrrrr.... now my itch for Red Cervo is even stronger!!!! 
Gorgeous, royal red, isn't it? Wear it in good health


----------



## CoastalCouture

It's a gorgeous red. I saw it in San Francisco the other day. It is the perfect red. Do I want something big? All this cervo talk has my attention too. Something to think about.


----------



## diane278

ksuromax said:


> Aaggghhhrrrrrr.... now my itch for Red Cervo is even stronger!!!!
> Gorgeous, royal red, isn't it? Wear it in good health


Thanks!  Yes...it's a pretty rich red.  I think it would be great in a cervo or a cervo loop.


----------



## diane278

CoastalCouture said:


> It's a gorgeous red. I saw it in San Francisco the other day. It is the perfect red. Do I want something big? All this cervo talk has my attention too. Something to think about.



 I think the cervo leather will be fabulous in the new red. My personal first choice would be the convertible. I asked our SA at VF to let me know if it gets made in that style.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

diane278 said:


> I think it is too. I just got the China red pillow bag. I wasn't sure when I first saw it but I've been waiting a long time for a blue-based red and I think this is a good one.  I think a larger bag in red will be really practical.....


I love blue based reds. Very versatile in my opinion. Looking forward to your reveal.


----------



## diane278

frenziedhandbag said:


> I love blue based reds. Very versatile in my opinion. Looking forward to your reveal.



I haven't had much energy for the past several months.  I think that photo is pretty much the reveal.   Although, I have been thinking about doing an updated collection photo.  I think that should be my goal.  By committing to it here, I'm a lot more likely to rally and get it done.


----------



## septembersiren

diane278 said:


> Here's my pillow. Along with some red Toms. They are my favorite everyday shoes.  I'm looking for some red Vans. I'm on my phone trying to reduce the photo but no luck yet.  I think the size of the bag in the photo may be the actual size of the bag irl!



What a gorgeous red


----------



## Kharris332003

Septembersiren,,

I love your avatar. My DGD also got into the strawberry spirit for Halloween.


----------



## LLANeedle

Kharris332003 said:


> View attachment 3515743
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Septembersiren,,
> 
> I love your avatar. My DGD also got into the strawberry spirit for Halloween.


Berry cute.


----------



## diane278

septembersiren said:


> What a gorgeous red





Kharris332003 said:


> View attachment 3515743
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Septembersiren,,
> I love your avatar. My DGD also got into the strawberry spirit for Halloween.



Your reds are better than my red!  Can't get much better than Strawberry Red...


----------



## septembersiren

Kharris332003 said:


> View attachment 3515743
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Septembersiren,,
> 
> I love your avatar. My DGD also got into the strawberry spirit for Halloween.



She is adorable
I bought Hazel the same strawberry


----------



## septembersiren

The only thing I have to say is thank goodness I can come here and escape the election


----------



## frenziedhandbag

diane278 said:


> Here's my pillow. Along with some red Toms. They are my favorite everyday shoes.



It's gorgeous and your TOMS look fabulous too.


----------



## jburgh

OK- before we are in full swing on the "day after"  I want to mention that political talk is against the PF rules.  No matter how tempted you are, please don't, it just makes it unpleasant and more work to remind and delete.  I understand we all have valid opinions, please focus on what we love/like ...BV.  Thank you


----------



## grietje

jburgh said:


> OK- before we are in full swing on the "day after"  I want to mention that political talk is against the PF rules.  No matter how tempted you are, please don't, it just makes it unpleasant and more work to remind and delete.  I understand we all have valid opinions, please focus on what we love/like ...BV.  Thank you



Thanks Jean.  Yours is not always an easy job and I appreciate you looking out for all of us on this one. I do love the reference to the 'day after' though.


----------



## ksuromax

I don't think it's worth starting up a new thread, but i am really curious to know what you, guys, think, so i will ask here in the chat 
i have found myself recently defining BV as a top expensive brand i am ready to spend on, e.g. i was not doubting when i spent a certain amount on my 5th BV cervo hobo, but i was absolutely hesitant to spend lesser amount on a Balenciaga bag, both are new, both are listed in an online store, do you relate to the same thing? Ready (and easy) to part with a bigger amount of money on a BV piece (or any other brand) than any other, and why?? 
as another example, i was in Hermes boutique last weekend, i really like their horses bag charms, but 600-700$ price tag was a total no-no for me, when i am ready to pay a bigger amount for a BV item which i am not very sure about...


----------



## grietje

ksuromax said:


> ...Ready (and easy) to part with a bigger amount of money on a BV piece (or any other brand) than any other, and why??...



For me, it's that I've decided function, styling, quality and brand reputation are in alignment.  There are tons of bags--or for that matter-- items-- that are less expensive--or even more expensive-- that may have one or more of those items. But the four things I value don't align as well as they do with Bottega Veneta so I'd rather spend more and get what I really want.


----------



## diane278

ksuromax said:


> I don't think it's worth starting up a new thread, but i am really curious to know what you, guys, think, so i will ask here in the chat
> i have found myself recently defining BV as a top expensive brand i am ready to spend on, e.g. i was not doubting when i spent a certain amount on my 5th BV cervo hobo, but i was absolutely hesitant to spend lesser amount on a Balenciaga bag, both are new, both are listed in an online store, do you relate to the same thing? Ready (and easy) to part with a bigger amount of money on a BV piece (or any other brand) than any other, and why??





grietje said:


> For me, it's that I've decided function, styling, quality and brand reputation are in alignment.  There are tons of bags--or for that matter-- items-- that are less expensive--or even more expensive-- that may have one or more of those items. But the four things I value don't align as well as they do with Bottega Veneta so I'd rather spend more and get what I really want.



I agree with everything Grietje says. In addition, it's very important to me that BV is a "subtle" brand. By that, I mean that it's "under the radar" largely because of its lack of logos. The beauty, to me, is emphasized but the fact that BV relies on it's quality and design. I never see BV where I live. When I travel, and see someone carrying it, I feel like it's belonging to a sisterhood of sorts.  There seems to be a lot of us in Carmel and Palo Alto (Stanford Center).  Perhaps because Carmel has a boutique and NM in Stanford Center carries them.


----------



## ksuromax

diane278 said:


> I agree with everything Grietje says. In addition, it's very important to me that BV is a "subtle" brand. By that, I mean that it's "under the radar" largely because of its lack of logos. The beauty, to me, is emphasized but the fact that BV relies on it's quality and design. I never see BV where I live. When I travel, and see someone carrying it, I feel like it's belonging to a sisterhood of sorts.  There seems to be a lot of us in Carmel and Palo Alto (Stanford Center).  Perhaps because Carmel has a boutique and NM in Stanford Center carries them.


+1 on sisterhood


----------



## ksuromax

I am trying to analyse my feelings, evaluation, expectation, etc 
seems that BV for me is something i accept unconditionally, like true love
i do like Balenciaga, but there's a far cry between my Bal and BV loves
i am wondering, if what i feel for BV is already a grade of obsession, or it's just MY thing which i feel comfortable and confident with?


----------



## grietje

ksuromax said:


> I am trying to analyse my feelings, evaluation, expectation, etc
> seems that BV for me is something i accept unconditionally, like true love
> i do like Balenciaga, but there's a far cry between my Bal and BV loves
> i am wondering, if what i feel for BV is already a grade of obsession, or it's just MY thing which i feel comfortable and confident with?



I wouldn't over analyze though.  You've discovered a brand that is resonating with your values, ideals, desires, aspirations--whatever it may be.  And remember, you're evolving. What may have been important to you years ago, is perhaps not so much now.  And that can even happen in a matter of months.  So, with bags as an example, Balenciaga has served you well but for whatever reason, it's not clicking with you like it used to. And that's just fine.

The only thing to keep in check is the balance between external and internal motivations.  Especially on tPF it's easy to get caught up in buying and building the collection or keeping up with others.  Focus on what feels right to you--you are the only person that matters.


----------



## V0N1B2

I've been on this forum long enough to see people become enamoured with one brand, only to abandon it for something else a year later. To collect all the colours of the new brand and become bored or disillusioned when something else catches their eye. Then it's on to yet another brand of bags, then a year later I see them in the jewellery forums wanting to buy up everything in sight because either they don't have it or feel the need to own what they think everyone else wants.
At the end of the day it's just a bag. A really nice expensive bag, but still just something you use to carry your things around. It won't prevent your spouse from leaving you, get your kid into a better school, make you lose weight, change the outcome of certain events (ahem), or do anything for someone that they couldn't do without it.
I feel that inanimate objects don't really deserve that much of our attention, thoughts, emotions.
There is so much more I could say about this subject but I'm going to refrain. I think I've said enough


----------



## grietje

V0N1B2 said:


> I've been on this forum long enough to see people become enamoured with one brand, only to abandon it for something else a year later. To collect all the colours of the new brand and become bored or disillusioned when something else catches their eye. Then it's on to yet another brand of bags, then a year later I see them in the jewellery forums wanting to buy up everything in sight because either they don't have it or feel the need to own what they think everyone else wants.
> At the end of the day it's just a bag. A really nice expensive bag, but still just something you use to carry your things around. It won't prevent your spouse from leaving you, get your kid into a better school, make you lose weight, change the outcome of certain events (ahem), or do anything for someone that they couldn't do without it.
> I feel that inanimate objects don't really deserve that much of our attention, thoughts, emotions.
> There is so much more I could say about this subject but I'm going to refrain. I think I've said enough



I was thinking of what to edit out --you know--to shorten it. But the entire text resonates with me!

I've definitely been 'enamored with a brand', and 'collecting colors' in the past.  Did that with Balenciaga and YSL. (Haven't had the jewelry experience though.)

What caught my attention is your words on leaving a brand.  I know why I left Balenciaga. I had a couple a quality issues (excessive fading on a brand new bag) and then one day I thought 'I'm too old for the brand' and couldn't get over it.  YSL is a bit fuzzier.  I liked several styles--loved the Easy actually and felt quality was good. I bought my first BV while in the height of my YSL phase and just kept reaching for the BV. So here, it became preference.

I will say that I do monitor myself for boredom, being out of balance (and therefore acting out with retail purchases), and other 'demons.'  It's not as much of an issue now but it happened in the past and I definitely didn't like how I, and it, felt.

As you said, it's just a bag and it doesn't deserve that much attention. In fact, I try hard not to say or write that I love a bag.  Love is reserved for a select list: my husband, our dogs, my family and friends, and the ocean and how I feel when I'm there.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

grietje said:


> you're evolving. What may have been important to you years ago, is perhaps not so much now. So, example, Balenciaga has served you well but for whatever reason, it's not clicking with you like it used to.
> 
> Focus on what feels right to you--you are the only person that matters.



This comes very close to my heart. I do like Balenciaga when I started looking into my first designer bag. But, when function (too heavy), versatility (more casual) and quality (fading, peeling, drying issues) started, I decided to move on... and thankfully found BV. 

Being very new to the brand, I was also excited about the various styles and evolvement is so apt. When my child was younger, the disco bag was a staple but now that he is older, I can carry a larger crossbody for my own essentials. Having owned the medium Veneta for a while and found it perfect, I was surprised at how the Cervo Hobo worked even better for my lifestyle. I always thought bags with closures are more secure but I felt equally at ease with my Campana. So far, I am really enjoying my BV journey and I think that is all it matters. [emoji5]


----------



## ksuromax

grietje said:


> I wouldn't over analyze though.  You've discovered a brand that is resonating with your values, ideals, desires, aspirations--whatever it may be.  And remember, you're evolving. What may have been important to you years ago, is perhaps not so much now.  And that can even happen in a matter of months.  So, with bags as an example, Balenciaga has served you well but for whatever reason, it's not clicking with you like it used to. And that's just fine.
> 
> The only thing to keep in check is the balance between external and internal motivations.  Especially on tPF it's easy to get caught up in buying and building the collection or keeping up with others.  Focus on what feels right to you--you are the only person that matters.


 perfect points, just one thing - BV came into my life a lot earlier  Bal goes thru a strict check-list (i.e. durability, cost per wear, speaciality, worthiness for the value, etc) BV is - oh, i love it! Add to cart, proceed to checkout!


----------



## ksuromax

frenziedhandbag said:


> This comes very close to my heart. I do like Balenciaga when I started looking into my first designer bag. But, when function (too heavy), versatility (more casual) and quality (fading, peeling, drying issues) started, I decided to move on... and thankfully found BV.
> 
> Being very new to the brand, I was also excited about the various styles and evolvement is so apt. When my child was younger, the disco bag was a staple but now that he is older, I can carry a larger crossbody for my own essentials. Having owned the medium Veneta for a while and found it perfect, I was surprised at how the Cervo Hobo worked even better for my lifestyle. I always thought bags with closures are more secure but I felt equally at ease with my Campana. So far, I am really enjoying my BV journey and I think that is all it matters. [emoji5]


it's great to read, A, really feels better to know that BV is indeed coming to our lives to stay. 
I do keep my old Pradas, and Mulberries as well, but i don't feel fine to invest in these brands anymore. YKWIM? 
But this doesn't relate to BV at all - out of the three only BV came into my life to stay, when it pushed out other 2, in a small space Balenciaga managed to squeez in, but it knows its place


----------



## ksuromax

grietje said:


> I was thinking of what to edit out --you know--to shorten it. But the entire text resonates with me!
> 
> I've definitely been 'enamored with a brand', and 'collecting colors' in the past.  Did that with Balenciaga and YSL. (Haven't had the jewelry experience though.)
> 
> What caught my attention is your words on leaving a brand.  I know why I left Balenciaga. I had a couple a quality issues (excessive fading on a brand new bag) and then one day I thought 'I'm too old for the brand' and couldn't get over it.  YSL is a bit fuzzier.  I liked several styles--loved the Easy actually and felt quality was good. I bought my first BV while in the height of my YSL phase and just kept reaching for the BV. So here, it became preference.
> 
> I will say that I do monitor myself for boredom, being out of balance (and therefore acting out with retail purchases), and other 'demons.'  It's not as much of an issue now but it happened in the past and I definitely didn't like how I, and it, felt.
> 
> As you said, it's just a bag and it doesn't deserve that much attention. In fact, I try hard not to say or write that I love a bag.  Love is reserved for a select list: my husband, our dogs, my family and friends, and the ocean and how I feel when I'm there.


Great story, and it does answer my concerns. 
Can i use the word 'trust' instead? 
Have we found the trust in BV? 
When you don't need to think about fading, peeling, whatever other quality related reason, or style/age issue, it's easier and probably safer to spend your money?


----------



## frenziedhandbag

ksuromax said:


> BV is - oh, i love it! Add to cart, proceed to checkout!



I was just going to say perhaps deep down, you already knew BV checked all the boxes (or criteria that you had for Bal). And viola,  your next post about "trust"  in BV says it all. [emoji6]


----------



## frenziedhandbag

ksuromax said:


> really feels better to know that BV is indeed coming to our lives to stay.
> I do keep my old Pradas, and Mulberries as well, but i don't feel fine to invest in these brands anymore. YKWIM?



Yes. I understand. I do browse other brands but way lesser than before as I found myself comparing it to BV. For instance, I do like the Mulberry Lily but truthfully, the small Olimpia had my heart. After a massive downsizing project this year, I only have BV and Longchamp as these two had ticked all my boxes. I think it is awesome that you have found the "one".

*edit... I forgot the LV Twinset crossbody that ticked all my boxes too. I was lucky that this style came in embossed leather. Really like this one too.


----------



## ksuromax

frenziedhandbag said:


> Yes. I understand. I do browse other brands but way lesser than before as I found myself comparing it to BV. For instance, I do like the Mulberry Lily but truthfully, the small Olimpia had my heart. After a massive downsizing project this year, I only have BV and Longchamp as these two had ticked all my boxes. I think it is awesome that you have found the "one".


it's truly amazing how easily one can get one's mind cleared and put at ease just by a chat with a few people. But it's a gang of RIGHT people, people who do understand what you are saying and why you're saying. 
i was worried i was taken over, so i asked for advice here, advice from people who have been through and people who will not judge. As many here know, it's difficult to find the understanding outside, and i am so grateful for your valuable inputs and sharing ideas with me


----------



## ksuromax

frenziedhandbag said:


> Yes. I understand. I do browse other brands but way lesser than before as I found myself comparing it to BV. For instance, I do like the Mulberry Lily but truthfully, the small Olimpia had my heart. After a massive downsizing project this year, I only have BV and Longchamp as these two had ticked all my boxes. I think it is awesome that you have found the "one".


oh, i do love Lily!!! 
actually this bag had my heart for the past year or so.... i wanted it in oxblood, but they had none here in the boutique, finally i snatched one online and DH paid for it, it was my BD pressie 2 weeks ago


----------



## frenziedhandbag

ksuromax said:


> oh, i do love Lily!!!
> actually this bag had my heart for the past year or so...it was my BD pressie 2 weeks ago



What a lovely present from DH! The Lily in Oxblood is truly gorgeous! Looking forward to seeing it on you.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

ksuromax said:


> it's truly amazing how easily one can get one's mind cleared and put at ease just by a chat with a few people. But it's a gang of RIGHT people, people who do understand what you are saying and why you're saying.
> i was worried i was taken over, so i asked for advice here, advice from people who have been through and people who will not judge. As many here know, it's difficult to find the understanding outside, and i am so grateful for your valuable inputs and sharing ideas with me



+1 on how you feel. I feel so lucky to be able to 'meet' all the lovely ladies here in this forum. It definitely is another box ticked (supportive gang) in my checklist.

[emoji8] [emoji253]  Thank you dear all.


----------



## ksuromax

frenziedhandbag said:


> What a lovely present from DH! The Lily in Oxblood is truly gorgeous! Looking forward to seeing it on you.


i posted in Mulbs thread


----------



## frenziedhandbag

ksuromax said:


> i posted in Mulbs thread


You know I'll track it down. [emoji6]


----------



## ksuromax

Holy cow!... 
Ooops, we did it again! 
One more kitty rescued, this time my kids brought this little thing from the street where he was also jumping on and off the road...


----------



## diane278

ksuromax said:


> Holy cow!...
> Ooops, we did it again!
> One more kitty rescued, this time my kids brought this little thing from the street where he was also jumping on and off the road...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3519232



Well, now I know where to go if I want to be taken into a kind home complete with a beautiful BV collection to gaze at.....  Gotta plan for my old age....can I bring my bags?


----------



## ksuromax

diane278 said:


> Well, now I know where to go if I want to be taken into a kind home complete with a beautiful BV collection to gaze at.....  Gotta plan for my old age....can I bring my bags?


Hahahaha  
Diane you cracked me up!
All are welcome


----------



## muchstuff

Went downtown yesterday with the daughters...saw two other BV bag carriers while we were cruising the Chanel boutique. I felt like we should have been exchanging a secret hand signal...


----------



## V0N1B2

Check out my "Cabat"   
Found it at DSW lol. (no, I did not buy it)


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

V0N1B2 said:


> Check out my "Cabat"
> Found it at DSW lol. (no, I did not buy it)
> View attachment 3519664



Is your Karung Stone or Chene?


----------



## diane278

V0N1B2 said:


> Check out my "Cabat"
> Found it at DSW lol. (no, I did not buy it)
> View attachment 3519664



I see BV changed the cabat proportions again.  Be sure to have it authenticated........just to be safe.


----------



## V0N1B2

BV_LC_poodle said:


> Is your Karung Stone or Chene?


It's Stone


----------



## septembersiren

V0N1B2 said:


> Check out my "Cabat"
> Found it at DSW lol. (no, I did not buy it)
> View attachment 3519664



It looks so tall 
I am impressed the DSW near you has BV
There is never any BV in the TJMAX or DSW near me
[emoji33][emoji22] I live in a depressed area


----------



## septembersiren

Kharris332003 said:


> View attachment 3515743
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Septembersiren,,
> 
> I love your avatar. My DGD also got into the strawberry spirit for Halloween.



I didn't really to post before but your DGD (who is a cute cute strawberry) looks just like my nieces niece Dakota 
They could be twins
I don't have a picture of Dakota but trust me they are doppelgängers
I wanted to see  Dakota again before I said anything


----------



## septembersiren

No pic of Dakota's face
It wasn't her birthday today so no good pictures of her


----------



## jburgh

V0N, was that "Cabat" real leather?  I see some pleather ones in boutiques around here with the same height/width proportions.  
It's always nice to come here and read the chat....feels like home, or cyber home.  ksuromax, are you keeping that little kitty? He looks like a "Maple" to me.


----------



## V0N1B2

jburgh said:


> V0N, was that "Cabat" real leather?  I see some pleather ones in boutiques around here with the same height/width proportions.
> It's always nice to come here and read the chat....feels like home, or cyber home.  ksuromax, are you keeping that little kitty? He looks like a "Maple" to me.


I don't think it was. I didn't really look too closely, tbh. It had a striped cotton lining but it didn't feel like leather and I think it was in the $50 range so I'll go with pleather.
I checked out the new mega mall in the area as I thought I would pop down to the States yesterday. I had a significant amount of packages to pick up and dammit if I didn't miss the shipping place by two minutes. I was not pleased after driving three hours so I thought I would console myself and check out the new Off 5th.    Waste of time. 
The ones in the US usually have really good jewellery but this one was... crap. Their accessories were meh, no good scarves. They had a few Roberto Cavalli ones but the silk was not up to my standards, lol. The few Missoni scarves were pre-packaged in boxes. Pre-packaged! 
They had like 7 or 8 Balenciaga bags. Which brings me to BV - keeping sort of on topic. The outlet has started their Black Friday sales already. If I have time tonight I will post up some deals.
Other than that, the weather here has been, uh... wet


----------



## grietje

V0N1B2 said:


> ... if I didn't miss the shipping place by two minutes. I was not pleased after driving three hours so I thought I would console myself...
> ]



Erg!  How vexing!  

A pretty relaxing weekend here. The weather was warm-ish. Had lunch outside and was in shorts.  USC won so the household was happy.


----------



## grietje

So this is a cute story.

My cousin's 9 year old daughter, Carlotta is wild about Harry.  She lives in Berlin so visits are infrequent.  She wrote a note to wish Harry a happy birthday.  And honestly I forgot all about it.  I was so wrapped up in the wacky week we've had.  Anyhow, I sent a note back thanking her and letting her know I had forgotten but had made up for it with toys and treats and cuddles and a walk today that went on FOREVER because I let him sniff anything he wanted.  The note back from her was 'Keine Ursache und alles Gute' or roughly translated 'accepted and no worries.' I had better be a better mummy or I do believe Carlotta will file a complaint.


----------



## ksuromax

jburgh said:


> ksuromax, are you keeping that little kitty? He looks like a "Maple" to me.


The first one that i picked up a few weeks back has grown up A LOT, now when i hold this one i see how tiny he is, and how well the first one looks/feels, so yes, we definitely keep this one until it grows big and strong enough  
sorta Kitty rehab  
we live in a house (they call them villas here) and there's a small garden around it, it's just impossible to keep a cat full time in, they see each other through the window, they want to play and mingle, so our big cat Peach keeps on coming and going back and forth, sometimes he brings his GF and their kitty over to treat them with HIS SPECIAL food (so funny to watch them!!) but we leave the choice to him, and most likely to both new kittens as well, whether they want to be a stay-at-home cat, or an alpha-male who is free to come and go


----------



## grietje

Did I mention Harry likes to be held?  DH snapped this as I was checking on some soup.


----------



## ksuromax

grietje said:


> View attachment 3521516
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did I mention Harry likes to be held?  DH snapped this as I was checking on some soup.


OMG!!!!


----------



## septembersiren

grietje said:


> View attachment 3521516
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did I mention Harry likes to be held?  DH snapped this as I was checking on some soup.



Awwww what a cute little baby


----------



## Mousse

grietje said:


> View attachment 3521516
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did I mention Harry likes to be held?  DH snapped this as I was checking on some soup.



Harry is such a sweetie pie and a lap dog extraordinaire.


----------



## grietje

Have you seen the Geico commercial with the raccoons eating trash?  I just love it!


----------



## diane278

grietje said:


> Have you seen the Geico commercial with the raccoons eating trash?  I just love it!


I've seen that. It's hilarious!


----------



## ksuromax

Can anyone bagslap me to make me stop finally???


----------



## diane278

Another piece of the BV color puzzle: but it's still a mystery to me....
My new pillow bag in New Fume.  Awhile back, Grietje posted photos of her New Sand Bella bag. It made me want a bag in a muted, neutral color even though my wardrobe prefers clear colors. When I saw the New Fume I jumped on it. I chose the pillow as there wasn't a medium convertible bag available in this color.  All photos are of it next to the NLG pillow for comparison.  I was wearing a bluish gray dress at the time and loved this color with it.  I personally feel like the first photo is the best representation of the color....it's also the best representation of the NLG bag so that's influencing my feelings.

In the house with indirect daylight and overhead lighting:



In the house under pendant lighting:



Outside in overcast weather & morning light:


----------



## ksuromax

Shall we call it a Pillow day??  
I am trying on mine, getting used to it, tho it feels odd (yet), but I saw the heads turning and following looks all the way and teen girls were wow-ing at it, so I can say yes, for sure the colour is what I wanted, perfect silver metallic, hope the style will work for me as well, just need to short list my stuff


----------



## diane278

ksuromax said:


> Shall we call it a Pillow day??
> I am trying on mine, getting used to it, tho it feels odd (yet), but I saw the heads turning and following looks all the way and teen girls were wow-ing at it, so I can say yes, for sure the colour is what I wanted, perfect silver metallic, hope the style will work for me as well, just need to short list my stuff
> View attachment 3523886



I'm carrying my NLG pillow today.  It took getting used to in the beginning because I carry a full tote. But it's worth the edit for me to have the convenience of a small cross body for short excursions....and when I tire of the weight of a fuller, larger bag.  Your silver one is a stunner!


----------



## ksuromax

diane278 said:


> I'm carrying my NLG pillow today.  It took getting used to in the beginning because I carry a full tote. But it's worth the edit for me to have the convenience of a small cross body for short excursions....and when I tire of the weight of a fuller, larger bag.  Your silver one is a stunner!


Thank you


----------



## septembersiren

ksuromax said:


> Can anyone bagslap me to make me stop finally???



Haha love bagslap


----------



## LLANeedle

I just want to say, I wish BV put feet on their bags.  This morning I noticed the corner wear on my rete tote, a bag I've only had a year and carried on and off during the winter months.  That amounts to not a lot of use.


----------



## septembersiren

LLANeedle said:


> I just want to say, I wish BV put feet on their bags.  This morning I noticed the corner wear on my rete tote, a bag I've only had a year and carried on and off during the winter months.  That amounts to not a lot of use.



There is a reason for that
Italians think it is bad luck to put your bag on the floor
That is why I can't understand why the Roma has feet
Except the Roma was designed for working women


----------



## LLANeedle

septembersiren said:


> There is a reason for that
> Italians think it is bad luck to put your bag on the floor
> That is why I can't understand why the Roma has feet
> Except the Roma was designed for working women


But the bags are mostly sitting....on the counter, the a desk, on a chair or dresser.  The corners take a beating.


----------



## grietje

LLANeedle said:


> But the bags are mostly sitting....on the counter, the a desk, on a chair or dresser.  The corners take a beating.



That is my only annoyance with BV: the edge or corner wear can start within months. But I do have to wonder if the edge wear issue might be a design flaw with the Rete.  I noticed the wear on my Rete totes really quickly.  But I see little to no wear on the edges of my Cabats. And same with my Bella bags.  Go figure...


----------



## septembersiren

LLANeedle said:


> But the bags are mostly sitting....on the counter, the a desk, on a chair or dresser.  The corners take a beating.



It is a quirk of BV

It probably has to do with Tomas Maier and his vision of things
You know he dropped the h from Thomas so that his name would be symmetrical


----------



## LLANeedle

grietje said:


> That is my only annoyance with BV: the edge or corner wear can start within months. But I do have to wonder if the edge wear issue might be a design flaw with the Rete.  I noticed the wear on my Rete totes really quickly.  But I see little to no wear on the edges of my Cabats. And same with my Bella bags.  Go figure...


That's interesting.


----------



## septembersiren

Well even though winter is not officially here 
I have had my A/C unit removed from the wind
I have not turned on the heat
Winter is semi here


----------



## septembersiren

grietje said:


> That is my only annoyance with BV: the edge or corner wear can start within months. But I do have to wonder if the edge wear issue might be a design flaw with the Rete.  I noticed the wear on my Rete totes really quickly.  But I see little to no wear on the edges of my Cabats. And same with my Bella bags.  Go figure...



I find that corners on BV bags and SLGs wear
I had a San Marco zip around wallet that  I had to stop carrying because the edges were worn very badly ( I [emoji173]️that wallet too)
I have several other SLGs that have also shown a lot of wear on the edges
It probably has a lot to do with how soft the Nappa leather is


----------



## septembersiren

Just in case I can't make it here tomorrow 
I just want to wish all the lovely supportive BVettes on TPF a wonderful Thanksgiving. 
May your turkey be moist 
Your gravy lump free
And your homes filled with love family and friends [emoji182][emoji173]️ 
You are the nicest bunch of women in the whole world


----------



## ksuromax

Happy Thanksgiving!!


----------



## septembersiren

I am going to start this little story with some advice 

Listen to your SA when they are giving you advice

When I worked at BV, seems like the distant past now, a woman I know came into the store. She wanted a BV bag very badly. After showing her different options in color and style she opted to buy an Ebano Cuervo hobo. They had just come out at that time. I told her she would not be happy with it because after talking with her I knew she wanted a woven bag. I tried to steer her to a Veneta or a seamless tote or what is referred to as the Bella bag. She did not want to go for the price point.
I have seen her many times since her purchase, and she never really spoke to me except hello goodbye etc
Finally last week she came into the salon where I work and we got to talking. She said " I hate that bag you sold me" I said " I told you not to buy it. I knew you wouldn't like it because it wasn't woven" 
I asked if she still had it and she said yes. I told her when she goes to Florida this year to take it with her and give it another try. I told her that style had become very popular and people will recognize it now.
She called Wednesday and told me she carried the bag and 3 people told her how lovely the bag was
The moral of this story is
Listen to your SA 
If they are any good they will listen to you
Learn about your life style and always try to steer you in the right direction


----------



## missbellamama

septembersiren said:


> I am going to start this little story with some advice
> 
> Listen to your SA when they are giving you advice
> 
> When I worked at BV, seems like the distant past now, a woman I know came into the store. She wanted a BV bag very badly. After showing her different options in color and style she opted to buy an Ebano Cuervo hobo. They had just come out at that time. I told her she would not be happy with it because after talking with her I knew she wanted a woven bag. I tried to steer her to a Veneta or a seamless tote or what is referred to as the Bella bag. She did not want to go for the price point.
> I have seen her many times since her purchase, and she never really spoke to me except hello goodbye etc
> Finally last week she came into the salon where I work and we got to talking. She said " I hate that bag you sold me" I said " I told you not to buy it. I knew you wouldn't like it because it wasn't woven"
> I asked if she still had it and she said yes. I told her when she goes to Florida this year to take it with her and give it another try. I told her that style had become very popular and people will recognize it now.
> She called Wednesday and told me she carried the bag and 3 people told her how lovely the bag was
> The moral of this story is
> Listen to your SA
> If they are any good they will listen to you
> Learn about your life style and always try to steer you in the right direction


if I were looking for a SA, you'd be my choice (if you were still in the business)


----------



## septembersiren

missbellamama said:


> if I were looking for a SA, you'd be my choice (if you were still in the business)



Aww thank you [emoji7]


----------



## diane278

septembersiren said:


> I am going to start this little story with some advice
> 
> Listen to your SA when they are giving you advice
> 
> When I worked at BV, seems like the distant past now, a woman I know came into the store. She wanted a BV bag very badly. After showing her different options in color and style she opted to buy an Ebano Cuervo hobo. They had just come out at that time. I told her she would not be happy with it because after talking with her I knew she wanted a woven bag. I tried to steer her to a Veneta or a seamless tote or what is referred to as the Bella bag. She did not want to go for the price point.
> I have seen her many times since her purchase, and she never really spoke to me except hello goodbye etc
> Finally last week she came into the salon where I work and we got to talking. She said " I hate that bag you sold me" I said " I told you not to buy it. I knew you wouldn't like it because it wasn't woven"
> I asked if she still had it and she said yes. I told her when she goes to Florida this year to take it with her and give it another try. I told her that style had become very popular and people will recognize it now.
> She called Wednesday and told me she carried the bag and 3 people told her how lovely the bag was
> The moral of this story is
> Listen to your SA
> If they are any good they will listen to you
> Learn about your life style and always try to steer you in the right direction



 My SA has steered me away from a few potential purchases and it has always turned out that she was right. I have considered bags because they were on sale, which would have been fine except that I was really only considering them  because of the price reduction, not because I had previously liked it and now had a chance to have a bag I wanted at a savings.  She does it diplomatically, but I listen because I know she is trying to be helpful....and sometimes cooler heads are needed.  Otherwise, right now, I'd have a third parachute bag in a color that I already have in a pillow.....
That said, I would love to get a bag that I had wanted when it was full price at a discounted sale price.  I'm talking about you......new lido bag that I've yet to even see and is unlikely to ever go on sale!  ( I need a 'fingers crossed' emoji here.)


----------



## septembersiren

diane278 said:


> My SA has steered me away from a few potential purchases and it has always turned out that she was right. I have considered bags because they were on sale, which would have been fine except that I was really only considering them  because of the price reduction, not because I had previously liked it and now had a chance to have a bag I wanted at a savings.  She does it diplomatically, but I listen because I know she is trying to be helpful....and sometimes cooler heads are needed.  Otherwise, right now, I'd have a third parachute bag in a color that I already have in a pillow.....
> That said, I would love to get a bag that I had wanted when it was full price at a discounted sale price.  I'm talking about you......new lido bag that I've yet to even see and is unlikely to ever go on sale!  ( I need a 'fingers crossed' emoji here.)



Most SA's care more about their clients than about the commission 
I was always on the carpet because at times my sales were low. I explained to my Mgr that I would NOT pressure anyone into buying a bag just to make my quota. We all felt like that at the AC BV. One of the reasons the store closed among others.
A lot of the ladies right here on TPF were AC clients. Our store handled the first two TPF special orders. 
I am still in touch with everyone I worked with. We were family. I miss those girls. They were all 20 somethings or 30 somethings they were like the daughters I never had

Diane I can see you with a lido bag. Time for saving up or saying goodbye to something you don't carry much. I think it would fit in with your lifestyle. You need to wait for the right color


----------



## diane278

septembersiren said:


> Most SA's care more about their clients than about the commission
> I was always on the carpet because at times my sales were low. I explained to my Mgr that I would NOT pressure anyone into buying a bag just to make my quota. We all felt like that at the AC BV. One of the reasons the store closed among others.
> A lot of the ladies right here on TPF were AC clients. Our store handled the first two TPF special orders.
> I am still in touch with everyone I worked with. We were family. I miss those girls. They were all 20 somethings or 30 somethings they were like the daughters I never had
> 
> Diane I can see you with a lido bag. Time for saving up or saying goodbye to something you don't carry much. I think it would fit in with your lifestyle. You need to wait for the right color



I'm open to a lido if it's perfect for me: not too heavy, and a perfect treatment for my tastes.  My nuvolato tote is, I believe, an older lido.  It's heavy but perfect in every other way, including adjustable straps.  Patience, patience, patience.


----------



## GoStanford

septembersiren said:


> I am going to start this little story with some advice
> 
> Listen to your SA when they are giving you advice...
> The moral of this story is
> Listen to your SA
> If they are any good they will listen to you
> Learn about your life style and always try to steer you in the right direction



This is a great story.  It is a good reminder as well that while a sale price or great deal can be nice, it's only worth it if it's a bag that works for that individual.  And that an experienced SA recommending a non-sale or more expensive item isn't doing it for the commission or sales.


----------



## septembersiren

Little Hazel was so cute yesterday
She was wearing these bronze boots that looked like a bunny
They had ears and a tail really cute
Every time anyone said boing she would try to hop
It was too cute


----------



## GoStanford

Hope everybody had a restful weekend and safe travels.  I had some good walks, family time, and binge-watched The Crown on Netflix.  The young Queen Elizabeth character is very stylish in a formal sort of way, as well as in her scarves and horse-riding gear.  And I enjoy looking at the Launer handbags she carries!  I went to the Buckingham Palace exhibit this summer that included Queen Elizabeth's fashions through the years.  She always looks impeccably turned out for the occasion.


----------



## jjj5

I have another thread (http://forum.purseblog.com/threads/advice-on-reselling-new-bv.952671/) that explains my story. I got a lovely new Roma tote last fall, and through a long series of event it was decided to try to sell the bag to someone to apply the funds to something more practical. Really too bad with such a lovely bag! I'm having trouble getting a decent valuation on what's literally brand new untouched BV purchased directly from their retail store. wondering what others have done to get a fair price on items they no longer use or want? thank you for your help!


----------



## grietje

jjj5 said:


> ...I'm having trouble getting a decent valuation on what's literally brand new untouched BV purchased directly from their retail store. wondering what others have done to get a fair price on items they no longer use or want? thank you for your help!



As I've written before, BV resale is terrible so to expect 70-90 percent of retail is unrealistic no matter how good your marketing is.  Also, the Roma while beautiful competes with Chanel and Hermes as a dressier bag which makes is doubly hard.  Expect around 50 percent of retail and be thrilled it it's any higher. That said, a few tips on you auction/listing:

Lots of photos. Don't forget the ones used for authenticity.  Try to get indoor and outdoor lighting to show  buyer a good representation of the color.
Create desire, I just don't understand sellers who write "I'm tired of this bag/don't want this bag anymore.  That may be true but it doesn't read positive for buyers.  simply discuss the bag, it's features, what it goes with, etc.  Stay positive.
Start with a lower price to create interest.


----------



## Phiomega

grietje said:


> View attachment 3521516
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did I mention Harry likes to be held?  DH snapped this as I was checking on some soup.



Awww... what a cute picture! I love Harry's expression!


----------



## grietje

Phiomega said:


> Awww... what a cute picture! I love Harry's expression!


Thank you!  I can't tell you what a character Harry is. He's got a skeptical side and a completely silly side. But most of all, he is such a big baby.  My husband routinely rolls his eyes at Harry's big baby self.  But DH is as smitten as I am and I've caught him carrying Harry around too!


----------



## septembersiren

I'm going to be a grand mom again
At the end of June


----------



## diane278

septembersiren said:


> I'm going to be a grand mom again
> At the end of June



Congratulations!


----------



## diane278

A sibling for Hazel....or a cousin?


----------



## V0N1B2

septembersiren said:


> I'm going to be a grand mom again
> At the end of June


Congrats 
Is Hazel your only grandchild?


----------



## septembersiren

V0N1B2 said:


> Congrats
> Is Hazel your only grandchild?



No I also have Ayla who will be 11 soon and Marvelous Marvin who will be 16 soon [emoji7][emoji177]


----------



## septembersiren

diane278 said:


> A sibling for Hazel....or a cousin?



Sibling 
Probably be a girl 
16 girls in my family
Marvin is the only boy and he is from my DIL first marriage


----------



## diane278

septembersiren said:


> Sibling
> Probably be a girl
> 16 girls in my family
> Marvin is the only boy and he is from my DIL first marriage


 
Exciting!


----------



## LLANeedle

septembersiren said:


> I'm going to be a grand mom again
> At the end of June


Congratulations!!!!


----------



## ksuromax

Update from my zoo: 
Lucky and GG, partners in crime


----------



## missbellamama

ksuromax said:


> Update from my zoo:
> Lucky and GG, partners in crime


That's awesome to see these two kitties bond so nicely and snuggle  - my two sleep in separate  rooms


----------



## ksuromax

missbellamama said:


> That's awesome to see these two kitties bond so nicely and snuggle  - my two sleep in separate  rooms


Lucky was the first we adopted so he felt a bit annoyed whe GG turned up, he literally couldn't stand him. 
But GG is soooo sweet, he didn't give up chasing and following Lucky everywhere, and now they are best pals and play together all day long! Now Lucky even feels 'Momma' and takes care of the smaller 'baby'... they are so funny!


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

Is Lucky the recent rescue from the street?


----------



## ksuromax

BV_LC_poodle said:


> Is Lucky the recent rescue from the street?


Yes, he is that same 200 g of fluff i posted about a month ago


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

ksuromax said:


> Yes, he is that same 200 g of fluff i posted about a month ago



Aww, apparently he's settling in nicely.


----------



## ksuromax

BV_LC_poodle said:


> Aww, apparently he's settling in nicely.


he has already, and the new one, GG, also feels home
like parents, like kids - kids brought GG a couple of weeks later i brought Lucky...


----------



## septembersiren

How is everyone?
Hope everyone is doing okay and not up to BAH HUMBUG of the season
Since I only buy gifts for children now, that makes only 5 people to buy for
My older 2 grandchildren are at an age where I just give gift cards and money
Some clothes so they have something to unwrap
The 3 little ones I buy for I am almost done
Just need a new baby doll for Hazel
She loves her babies
Wicky will be getting a new leash and collar but not BV LOL


----------



## grietje

septembersiren said:


> How is everyone?



I am well!
1) Decorating the house was a challenge as it's so different from the old house.  I've had to figure out what works where.
2) Holiday shopping is well underway. I'm the senior elf and keep it fun and organized.
3) Gearing up for next weekend. I'm headed to Green Bay for the Seattle/Packers game.  DH and I are a bit nervous about the weather. We're preparing as best we can!
4) Congrats on the new grandchild SS.
5) Had one of those marvelous dinners with good friends that went 5 hours.  Great food (oysters, celery and chesnut soup, sturgeon with kraut, ginger cake) but even better conversation.
6) The California International Marathon was today and the course is near our home. I ran about 1.5 miles of it as part of my own run (early before the head pack came though) and then walked part of the course with my parents and the dogs.  So wonderful to see runners out there and I was happy to cheer them on. (I ran the marathon several years ago).

I hope you are all well too!


----------



## ksuromax

oh, i love this idea!! 
I am doing fine, and hope you all are doing great, too! 
we had a great weekend which this year coincided with UAE national day so we had one extra day off, and we attended 2 last days (of 3) of Rugby 7's tournament, which was great fun! Well done to all sportsmen, i really respect and appreciate their efforts and spirit, it's such a rough game and i saw so many palyes injured badly but still carried on the fight! South Africa (men) and New Zealand (women) won this year and we managed to get very close to the guys, had some shots with them and high fives after ceremony of awarding. I am not a fan of rugby, but i am full of admiration for these boys and girls  

i got all scratch stuff which i will need for my decoration project ready and will start doing it on the next weekend, will report the results later  

Gifts are partially sorted, i got a Pandora "Home, Sweet Home" charm for my good friend who has recently bought a house and will be moving soon, got a Gucci wallet for my DH. Kids' gifts are the biggest headache!! lol  still thinking and searching, so I will appreciate if you can share the ideas, i have a girl of 8 and a boy of 11. 

we got a tree up in the office already, despite +28 outside still the spirit is in the air  

i am counting down till my leave on 19th, we have a local stay leaves with my DH and our friend will visit us for the holidays and stay with us for a couple of weeks, so we plan to travel around and see more of the country that's become our second home, i will try to post pix of the X-mas trees and decorations which are quite generous and posh in Dubai

Have fun!!


----------



## LLANeedle

Today will be interesting.  I got a call last week from someone I haven't seen since 1970.  We went to nursing school together.  We're meeting for lunch.


----------



## septembersiren

LLANeedle said:


> Today will be interesting.  I got a call last week from someone I haven't seen since 1970.  We went to nursing school together.  We're meeting for lunch.



Have a great time
Old friends are the best 
They are like old comfy bathrobes


----------



## ksuromax

LLANeedle said:


> Today will be interesting.  I got a call last week from someone I haven't seen since 1970.  We went to nursing school together.  We're
> meeting for lunch.


Oh, wow! Must be exciting!


----------



## jburgh

Someone special has a Birthday today.....

*[size=" 7"]Happy Birthday Boxermom!!![/size]*

We love you and wish you a great one


----------



## diane278

LLANeedle said:


> Today will be interesting.  I got a call last week from someone I haven't seen since 1970.  We went to nursing school together.  We're meeting for lunch.



How exciting!


----------



## zooba

jburgh said:


> Someone special has a Birthday today.....
> 
> *[size=" 7"]Happy Birthday Boxermom!!![/size]*
> 
> We love you and wish you a great one


Happy Birthday! 



Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-T337A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## diane278

jburgh said:


> Someone special has a Birthday today.....
> 
> *Happy Birthday Boxermom!!!*
> 
> We love you and wish you a great one



Happy birthday!


----------



## V0N1B2

Awww I love @boxermom 
Happy Birthday


----------



## BookerMoose

Happy Birthday *Boxermom*!!!!!


----------



## grietje

Yay Boxermom!


----------



## ksuromax

Happy birthday!!! @boxermom


----------



## LLANeedle

Happy Birthday Boxermom......hope you have something wild and crazy planned for today.


----------



## Mousse

Happy Birthday Boxermom!


----------



## lexus72

Happy Birthday Boxermom


----------



## septembersiren

Happy Birthday Boxermom
I miss you here
[emoji173]️[emoji322][emoji253][emoji512][emoji898]


----------



## ksuromax

My mango tree


----------



## septembersiren

I finished my xmas shopping today
Now all I have to do is mail Hazel her stuff
I don't really do Adult gifts anymore
Just buy for the little kids
I finished wrapping tonight also
This year I did buy 2 adult gifts
1 for my cousin because we eat sushi together and he always picks up the check 
The other adult present is for my other cousin and roomy
I bought her a cashmere sweater if I hear one word of dissent out of her mouth it is her last gift from me
BAH humbug
She just has no filter and instead of just saying thank you if she doesn't like it she will say something 
But I bought Hazel her first pair of black patent heels lol too cute


----------



## LLANeedle

For me Christmas has always been about children.  Since I don't have any little ones to shop for I get my holiday jollies shopping for Angel Tree recipients.  It's my most favorite holiday shopping.


----------



## septembersiren

LLANeedle said:


> For me Christmas has always been about children.  Since I don't have any little ones to shop for I get my holiday jollies shopping for Angel Tree recipients.  It's my most favorite holiday shopping.



That is so nice


----------



## diane278

LLANeedle said:


> For me Christmas has always been about children.  Since I don't have any little ones to shop for I get my holiday jollies shopping for Angel Tree recipients.  It's my most favorite holiday shopping.


I only have two little grand nieces and four children of a very close friend. It's so much more fun when they believe in Santa Claus.  One year one of the girls heard him on the roof on Christmas Eve while she was in bed! She assured us that she wasn't making that up......


----------



## grietje

Both mine and DH's family still buy gifts for one another -- the adults that is.  We set a very low limit so it's about fun little things and not 'the haul'.  I read about the thousands that people spend this time of year and I wonder if the sentiment of the holiday gets lost.  One gift I love that I get every year is a chocolate G from Droste. My mother has been buying them since we were little and it's still such a treat.

My shopping is almost done.  Just some raw hides for my BIL's dog and a gift certificate to this great local breakfast joint.


----------



## V0N1B2

grietje said:


> Both mine and DH's family still buy gifts for one another -- the adults that is.  We set a very low limit so it's about fun little things and not 'the haul'.  I read about the thousands that people spend this time of year and I wonder if the sentiment of the holiday gets lost.  One gift I love that I get every year is a chocolate G from Droste. My mother has been buying them since we were little and it's still such a treat.
> 
> My shopping is almost done.  Just some raw hides for my BIL's dog and a gift certificate to this great local breakfast joint.


OMG! We get a chocolate letter every year! I go to the Holland Shopping Cente in the town where my mum lives and always make sure I put one in our stockings. Same brand, too. Somehow I always walk out with a bag full of licorice as well. 
I'm not really into Christmas anymore. It's just me and my mum and she is wheelchair bound so I just go to her place and I make Eggs Benedict on Christmas morning and she opens the lame gifts I buy her.  I am getting her a new TV this year I think. I hope she doesn't buy me anything, I prefer she spends the money on herself.


----------



## grietje

V0N1B2 said:


> OMG! We get a chocolate letter every year!



Milk or dark?


----------



## missbellamama

V0N1B2 said:


> OMG! We get a chocolate letter every year! I go to the Holland Shopping Cente in the town where my mum lives and always make sure I put one in our stockings. Same brand, too. Somehow I always walk out with a bag full of licorice as well.
> I'm not really into Christmas anymore. It's just me and my mum and she is wheelchair bound so I just go to her place and I make Eggs Benedict on Christmas morning and she opens the lame gifts I buy her.  I am getting her a new TV this year I think. I hope she doesn't buy me anything, I prefer she spends the money on herself.


I'm always looking high and low for the Droste chocolate letters I buy for my family  M.E.R.V.    -  I have only found them in milk,  dark would be nice at least for myself ( IMHO I find the ladies are drawn to the dark?)


----------



## ksuromax

Haven't yet finished my shopping completely, but most is done already. But most important is this, i've been doing it the whole day today with a bit of help of DH and DS, all of us is a bit excited with the result we got! Now our house is filled with the spirit!
Merry Christmas everyone! No matter how far you're into it, just want to wish everybody peace, love and joy! XX


----------



## missbellamama

Very very awesome and where does santa make his entrance ?


----------



## ksuromax

missbellamama said:


> Very very awesome and where does santa make his entrance ?


thank you 
our Santa comes in through the door


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

Me and DH don't buy gifts for each other during this time of the year but we went shopping last weekend for other people - his lab, Nickel and his vets and groomer etc.


----------



## V0N1B2

grietje said:


> Milk or dark?


Usually Milk. My mum likes dark chocolate because she thinks it's healthy. I told her it's only healthy when you have a small square of it each day - not a giant Lindt bar at one sitting. 
I don't like dark chocolate and in a perfect world the letters would come in white chocolate. People say it isn't really chocolate but I don't care - it's the creaminess of the white chocolate that I like. I devoured half a dozen white chocolate Lindt balls the other day and I feel shame. 


missbellamama said:


> I'm always looking high and low for the Droste chocolate letters I buy for my family  M.E.R.V.    -  I have only found them in milk,  dark would be nice at least for myself ( IMHO I find the ladies are drawn to the dark?)


With the availability of online shopping (dutchmarket.ca) you can have them delivered right to your door.


----------



## missbellamama

V0N1B2 said:


> Usually Milk. My mum likes dark chocolate because she thinks it's healthy. I told her it's only healthy when you have a small square of it each day - not a giant Lindt bar at one sitting.
> I don't like dark chocolate and in a perfect world the letters would come in white chocolate. People say it isn't really chocolate but I don't care - it's the creaminess of the white chocolate that I like. I devoured half a dozen white chocolate Lindt balls the other day and I feel shame.
> 
> With the availability of online shopping (dutchmarket.ca) you can have them delivered right to your door.


I went to the Lindt outlet with a 50% off Groupon , it was a feast  - the line up was half way down the sidewalk  - WORTHY  !


----------



## V0N1B2

missbellamama said:


> I went to the Lindt outlet with a 50% off Groupon , it was a feast  - the line up was half way down the sidewalk  - WORTHY  !


Lindt OUTLET?!?!


----------



## missbellamama

Bins upon bins upon ...of all flavours. ..some I have never seen ..lots of seasonal  - candy cane. .
My most favourite  champagne and sea  salted carmel


----------



## missbellamama




----------



## V0N1B2

missbellamama said:


> View attachment 3545024



I don't even like chocolate that much (my weakness is chips), but Lindt chocolate is like little clouds of yum yums in your mouth. I like their white chocolate bar with coconut. Last time I was in Toronto I went to a chocolate factory in the distillery district. Oh man they had some good stuff in there.


----------



## septembersiren

V0N1B2 said:


> I don't even like chocolate that much (my weakness is chips), but Lindt chocolate is like little clouds of yum yums in your mouth. I like their white chocolate bar with coconut. Last time I was in Toronto I went to a chocolate factory in the distillery district. Oh man they had some good stuff in there.



One time for a holiday party
I filled a giant brandy snifter with Lindt truffles in all the flavors I could buy
At the end of the party there were 3 chocolates left in the snifter and nobody touched my jello and Swedish fish aquarium [emoji43]


----------



## V0N1B2

Jello and Swedish Fish aquarium? OMG. Dying! I need to see this. Better yet, I need to make this. Of course I will claim it as my own original idea. No hard feelings, okay?


----------



## septembersiren

Get a fish bowl like for a gold fish
Put grapes in the bottom of the bowl
I used black grapes so they would look like rocks
Make blue jello 
After the jello sets chunk it up so it looks like water 
Insert toothpick into Swedish fish and stick the fish into the grapes
I used bamboo skewers so I could get different heights on the fish
The first time I made this was for one of my kids birthday parties 
[emoji3] the kids were afraid to eat the fish lol until I convinced them they were candy


----------



## septembersiren

Von you can google jello Swedish fish aquarium 
You can also make them individual in little fish bowls like they keep beta fish in
It is a novel thing for kids parties or family gatherings that of course include the kiddies


----------



## V0N1B2

septembersiren said:


> Von you can google jello Swedish fish aquarium
> You can also make them individual in little fish bowls like they keep beta fish in
> It is a novel thing for kids parties or family gatherings that of course include the kiddies


I did   I googled Swedish fish aquarium and I have to say I'm a little disappointed that I can't take credit for this idea. Dammit! 
I'll have to steal some other obscure idea I guess.


----------



## jburgh

I just googled it too.  Where have I been...never heard of Swedish fish aquariums until this thread. I'm pretty much done with shopping, the DH and I don't exchange big things. And we have cut back a lot This year he is sending me to see the Klezmatics 30 anniversary tour on Sunday evening while he works from home.


----------



## BookerMoose

Happy Holidays everyone!  I'm not at all ready but I never am, and over the years have just gotten used to the feeling of being completely out of control at this point, but I know somehow it will all come together at the last moment!

I'm just popping in to get some feedback from anyone who has seen Delft IRL and can weigh in on how it would compare to both Oceano and Empire.  Is it too similar to either or both to make it hard to justify having the same style (now what would that be...? ) in Delft, in addition to having it in both Oceano and Empire?  Some photos I see of Delft seem to make it look quite turquoise and therefore not at all close to those two blues, whereas others make it look quite blue and therefore quite similar to either or both.  A comparison shot would be ideal - although I know that is a lot to hope for!


----------



## grietje

BookerMoose said:


> Happy Holidays everyone!  I'm not at all ready but I never am, and over the years have just gotten used to the feeling of being completely out of control at this point, but I know somehow it will all come together at the last moment!
> 
> I'm just popping in to get some feedback from anyone who has seen Delft IRL and can weigh in on how it would compare to both Oceano and Empire.  Is it too similar to either or both to make it hard to justify having the same style (now what would that be...? ) in Delft, in addition to having it in both Oceano and Empire?  Some photos I see of Delft seem to make it look quite turquoise and therefore not at all close to those two blues, whereas others make it look quite blue and therefore quite similar to either or both.  A comparison shot would be ideal - although I know that is a lot to hope for!



Re the holidays: I have one gift card left and then I am done. I've wrapped the gifts for the in-laws and will tackle friends and my family Saturday afternoon.  Sunday is card day.  Things get getting sent and distributed on Monday.
As I read what I wrote it sounds like it might seem like a chore.  Actually, I really enjoy it.

Delft?!  I'm not aware of this shade for resort or SS2017.  There's Air Force and Brighton but that's all I've seen.

Edited to add:  Ah ha!  I just searched and It's a color from 2010, correct?  Wish I could help.


----------



## BookerMoose

Yes, Delft is an oldie (but is it a goodie?!?).


----------



## diane278

Someone is channeling Chewbacca while he sleeps. He was 26 lbs last January and is now close to 60 lbs. And he snores.  Luckily, he's very good natured.


----------



## Mousse

diane278 said:


> Someone is channeling Chewbacca while he sleeps. He was 26 lbs last January and is now close to 60 lbs. And he snores.  Luckily, he's very good natured.
> View attachment 3550167



He is just too cute for words! [emoji240][emoji251]


----------



## indiaink

A little blurry, but six-month-old Rhyn knows right where to go when he comes in - he's still got snow on his face here! Zoey wasn't happy about his cold butt...

Rhyn is now almost 43 pounds, and stockier/bigger-a-little-bit-all-around than Zoey. He is a bull in a china closet; definitely a boy dog!


----------



## ksuromax

I am done with the shopping, and most of arrangements are made, just finished the champs bottles  
Hope your time is filled with happy and joyful arrangements, too!


----------



## indiaink

ksuromax said:


> I am done with the shopping, and most of arrangements are made, just finished the champs bottles
> Hope your time is filled with happy and joyful arrangements, too!


Lovely! Now, looking at this photo, I am starting to feel the holiday! Thanks for the idea!


----------



## Mousse

Influenced by Diane's passion for gray, I picked up these fabulous Aquatalia boots the other day at Nordies. They are so comfy - wore them all day yesterday. They are perfect for our recent crazy CA weather. A downpour one day followed by freezing nights.


----------



## diane278

Mousse said:


> Influenced by Diane's passion for gray, I picked up these fabulous Aquatalia boots the other day at Nordies. They are so comfy - wore them all day yesterday. They are perfect for our recent crazy CA weather. A downpour one day followed by freezing nights.
> View attachment 3551506



Wish I had a pair of those boots right now. 
My cold weather reality:


My 'fume' future....in about three months:


----------



## septembersiren

It is freezing here
I am a person that is usually never cold but this winter I can not get warm
Yesterday it was 59 today it is 35
So many people are sick
Since I am done all my Holiday shopping and have even mailed Hazel her presents I am staying in except to go to work
I don't even want to go out to dinner brrrrrrrr


----------



## Mousse

I just received my Cruise 2017 Collection catalog. I'm "supposed" to be working from home today. I just couldn't resist taking a peak. I'm intrigued by the new Cervo Roma and the Milano '17 bags.


----------



## septembersiren

Mousse said:


> I just received my Cruise 2017 Collection catalog. I'm "supposed" to be working from home today. I just couldn't resist taking a peak. I'm intrigued by the new Cervo Roma and the Milano '17 bags.
> View attachment 3552982
> 
> View attachment 3552983



Wow a cervo Roma
I bet that is beautifully sqiushy


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

What do you ladies think of the Mini Roma in New Steel or the color New Steel in general?

Thinking about getting a Mini Roma. Debating between Prusse and New Steel.


----------



## Mousse

BV_LC_poodle said:


> What do you ladies think of the Mini Roma in New Steel or the color New Steel in general?
> 
> Thinking about getting a Mini Roma. Debating between Prusse and New Steel.
> 
> View attachment 3555778
> View attachment 3555780



The mini Roma is cute but too small for me. I need to see new steel IRL to be fair in weighing in on the color assessment. I'm digressing a bit...The Cervo Roma in new steel looks fabulous in the catalog, but I think it tends towards a taupy gray. I'm keeping in mind that Cervo leather takes on dyes in a very saturated tone. The Cervo Roma is only available in new steel. It hasn't been released yet according to Danah at the Valley Fair boutique. The price is $3K. Wanted to add that the Milano '17 hasn't been released yet. It's price is $4.3K.


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

Mousse said:


> The mini Roma is cute but too small for me. I need to see new steel IRL to be fair in weighing in on the color assessment. I'm digressing a bit...The Cervo Roma in new steel looks fabulous in the catalog, but I think it tends towards a taupy gray. I'm keeping in mind that Cervo leather takes on dyes in a very saturated tone. The Cervo Roma is only available in new steel. It hasn't been released yet according to Danah at the Valley Fair boutique. The price is $3K. Wanted to add that the Milano '17 hasn't been released yet. It's price is $4.3K.



I never felt a thing for the Roma until I saw the Mini Roma. It seems to work for me as a small crossbody. 

Saw the Cervo Roma - is that a small or medium? 

New Steel and Fume are very difficult to describe [emoji848]


----------



## ksuromax

BV_LC_poodle said:


> I never felt a thing for the Roma until I saw the Mini Roma. It seems to work for me as a small crossbody.
> 
> Saw the Cervo Roma - is that a small or medium?
> 
> New Steel and Fume are very difficult to describe [emoji848]


I saw a mini one in China red a couple of days ago, it's nice outside, not too big, not too bulky tho quite structured, the only con (for me) was they still do three sections, imho in such a small bag it's a bit silly, as all you have inside is leather, dividers, suede lining but totally no room for your stuff. It would be a lot more practical if they made only 2 sections, or even one, keeping the outer shape within Roma style. That's my personal opinion, but i feel that Pillow, which i always avoided due to her small size, works better for me (recently got the silver one)
Good luck deciding and happy holidays!


----------



## diane278

BV_LC_poodle said:


> I never felt a thing for the Roma until I saw the Mini Roma. It seems to work for me as a small crossbody.
> 
> Saw the Cervo Roma - is that a small or medium?
> 
> New Steel and Fume are very difficult to describe



I, too, love the cute mini Roma. It seems structured compared to what I usually like, but it's very cute. I'm trying to take a break from additional bag acquisitions right now so I'll have to enjoy it from afar......besides, I still love the pillow for a small bag and have plenty of those right now.


----------



## diane278

Merry Christmas!    (this is not my photo...I saw it online and thought it was adorable...)


----------



## Mousse

BV_LC_poodle said:


> I never felt a thing for the Roma until I saw the Mini Roma. It seems to work for me as a small crossbody.
> 
> Saw the Cervo Roma - is that a small or medium?
> 
> New Steel and Fume are very difficult to describe [emoji848]



I'm gathering more Intel on the size of the Cervo Roma. I agree on the color descriptions. I need to see new BV colors in person.


----------



## septembersiren

I would like to wish all my TPF FRIENDS Happy Holidays
May you be safe
May you be surrounded by love
May you enjoy good health in the coming year
✡️[emoji319][emoji953][emoji318]


----------



## ksuromax

Sending everyone warmest wishes!


----------



## V0N1B2

Merry Christmas (Eve) to all my BVettes. 
Wishing health, happiness and love this Holiday Season.


----------



## indiaink

Merry Christmas to all!


----------



## BookerMoose

Merry Christmas to all from Vancouver from the humans and the beagles!  Arrrrooooooo!


----------



## V0N1B2

BookerMoose said:


> Merry Christmas to all from Vancouver from the humans and the beagles!  Arrrrooooooo!


I blame you for the half empty bottle of Amarula sitting in front of me. 
Merry Christmas tho...


----------



## indiaink

V0N1B2 said:


> I blame you for the half empty bottle of Amarula sitting in front of me.
> Merry Christmas tho...


... but I thought it was half full!  Shame on you!


----------



## Mousse

Happy holidays to all BVettes. We celebrate Hanukkah and Christmas.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Merry Christmas everyone! Wishing you good health, delicious food + wine, warm hugs and lots of laughter with your loved ones.


----------



## BookerMoose

V0N1B2 said:


> I blame you for the half empty bottle of Amarula sitting in front of me.
> Merry Christmas tho...



We stocked up for the holidays too - and had a few snorts while wrapping last night!  

My Christmas gift to myself is the four new-to-me Montaignes which I have scored over the past few weeks - including one Friday and one Saturday!  Now I just have to figure out where to put them since my closet space is now full!


----------



## jburgh

Merry Christmas and Happy Hanukkah!

Can't wait to see a new Montaigne Mountain photo.
The DH scored me a vintage Bakelite Tenor Dolmetsch recorder...and 1 out of 3 Corgis approve.


----------



## indiaink

jburgh said:


> Merry Christmas and Happy Hanukkah!
> Can't wait to see a new Montaigne Mountain photo.
> The DH scored me a vintage Bakelite Tenor Dolmetsch recorder...and 1 out of 3 Corgis approve.


Lovely! I think Rhyn would be glad to 'help you' with it, but Zoey would probably just vacate the premises.  LOL.


----------



## BookerMoose

I think the beagles would agree with the 2 out of 3 corgis!


----------



## diane278

Loving this origami-like treatment in the cruise catalog.....


----------



## septembersiren

I have had a really bad day today
I have lost 4 people in the last 2 days
2 I was extremely fond of like family
I can't wait for 2016 to be over

So if anyone got BV goodies for the holidays
It would cheer me up to see your loot [emoji3]


----------



## jburgh

septembersiren said:


> I have had a really bad day today
> I have lost 4 people in the last 2 days
> 2 I was extremely fond of like family
> I can't wait for 2016 to be over
> 
> So if anyone got BV goodies for the holidays
> It would cheer me up to see your loot [emoji3]



I didn't get any BV goodies, but am truly sorry for your losses.  Maybe these photos of derpy dogs will make you smile...


----------



## ksuromax

So sorry about your loss!  here's my xmas pressie, and a sneak pre-view of my NY gift as well, yes, i couldn't pass on it! It's China Red, and it's in absolutely fab smooth and soft leather, i found my perfect one! 
P.S. and here's a snap of my sweet couple, grown up and so cheeky! 


septembersiren said:


> I have had a really bad day today
> I have lost 4 people in the last 2 days
> 2 I was extremely fond of like family
> I can't wait for 2016 to be over
> 
> So if anyone got BV goodies for the holidays
> It would cheer me up to see your loot [emoji3]


----------



## LLANeedle

SS......sorry........no goodies to show but I can send a hug (((  ))))


----------



## KY bag lady

Merry Christmas and Happy New Year!

My daughter was here for a visit and last Monday the kennels called and her blond 12 yr old Lab had died. After an x-ray they found a cancer mass in her body.  She left today for Kentucky to deal with it all. Give those precious dogs an extra hug.


----------



## jburgh

*ZOOBA DOOBA DO!!!  It is a special day today....Zooba's Birthday.*

*Happy Birthday Zooba*

@zooba hope you had fun celebrating!  We love you!


----------



## jburgh

KY bag lady said:


> Merry Christmas and Happy New Year!
> 
> My daughter was here for a visit and last Monday the kennels called and her blond 12 yr old Lab had died. After an x-ray they found a cancer mass in her body.  She left today for Kentucky to deal with it all. Give those precious dogs an extra hug.


So sorry to hear that...dogs have been hugged.


----------



## V0N1B2

Happy Birthday @zooba


----------



## septembersiren

Happy Birthday Zooba


----------



## V0N1B2

BookerMoose said:


> We stocked up for the holidays too - and had a few snorts while wrapping last night!
> My Christmas gift to myself is the four new-to-me Montaignes which I have scored over the past few weeks - including one Friday and one Saturday!  Now I just have to figure out where to put them since my closet space is now full!


F-F-F-F-FOUR? 
Reveal, please. 


septembersiren said:


> I have had a really bad day today
> I have lost 4 people in the last 2 days
> 2 I was extremely fond of like family
> I can't wait for 2016 to be over
> So if anyone got BV goodies for the holidays
> It would cheer me up to see your loot [emoji3]


Sorry, SS 
I didn't get any BVs for Christmas but I did spend $1100 on front brakes, rotors and calipers for my car yesterday 
That's like almost a Knot or a Document Clutch and a Card Case.
I could take a picture of it makes you feel better but I think the pics of dogs being silly is much better.



KY bag lady said:


> Merry Christmas and Happy New Year!
> My daughter was here for a visit and last Monday the kennels called and her blond 12 yr old Lab had died. After an x-ray they found a cancer mass in her body.  She left today for Kentucky to deal with it all. Give those precious dogs an extra hug.


Aww  KYbaglady.

Stupid 2016! You sucked in more ways than I can count. Get lost!


----------



## Mousse

[QUOTE="V0N1B2
Stupid 2016! You sucked in more ways than I can count. Get lost![/QUOTE]

I'm with you V0N. Bye bye to 2016 and looking forward to 2017 bringing a safe world, positive and loving relationships, good health and great BVette friendships.


----------



## diane278

I agree 100%!


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

A very close friend of mine ended her life a few days before Christmas. I didn't want to ruin the atmosphere so I didn't say anything to anyone. It's been a very sad week. Pretending everything is normal was pretty exhausting, I must admit. 

I don't blame her. She must be very tired. I hope she has found peace.


----------



## ksuromax

BV_LC_poodle said:


> A very close friend of mine ended her life a few days before Christmas. I didn't want to ruin the atmosphere so I didn't say anything to anyone. It's been a very sad week. Pretending everything is normal was pretty exhausting, I must admit.
> 
> I don't blame her. She must be very tired. I hope she has found peace.


How very sad...  sending a big hug


----------



## septembersiren

BV_LC_poodle said:


> A very close friend of mine ended her life a few days before Christmas. I didn't want to ruin the atmosphere so I didn't say anything to anyone. It's been a very sad week. Pretending everything is normal was pretty exhausting, I must admit.
> 
> I don't blame her. She must be very tired. I hope she has found peace.



I'm so sorry
I hope she is at peace


----------



## septembersiren

Well on a happy note 
My cousin that was in the hospital was transferred to rehab yesterday and has agreed to go into assisted living


----------



## zooba

Thanks for the birthday wishes- it's been a crazy few months.  Almost done unpacking boxes- we had things in storage when our house was selling and it's crazy what we moved! Decided my key for 2017 is simplify. Wish me luck- cause I'll be kicking and screaming through the process.  
Happy New Year to all of you.  May you find the joy that surrounds us in the upcoming year


----------



## diane278

Von.....please get off of Santa's lap.....*he's leering at you, girl!*


----------



## V0N1B2

diane278 said:


> Von.....please get off of Santa's lap.....*he's leering at you, girl!*


I have that effect on old men 
I think poor Santa just wanted me to shut up and thought my list would never end. 
Lemme change into my Christmas sweater. BRB.


----------



## diane278

V0N1B2 said:


> I have that effect on old men
> I think poor Santa just wanted me to shut up and thought my list would never end.
> Lemme change into my Christmas sweater. BRB.



He looks like he's pretty much enjoying you sitting there......


----------



## V0N1B2

I'm gonna dress up like Santa next year and get all the hot young men to sit on my knee.


----------



## diane278

V0N1B2 said:


> I'm gonna dress up like Sanra next year and get all the hot young men to sit on my knee.


 LOL.....now that's a plan!


----------



## V0N1B2

Greetings from Chez V0N


----------



## diane278

V0N1B2 said:


> Greetings from Chez V0N
> 
> View attachment 3560140



It's very pretty....although driving looks to be a challenge......


----------



## diane278

I thought I had a bit of style but it appears that I've actually been living under a rock: I just found the
Bottega Veneta Instagram page. And there's the actual bag that was the very first BV I ever saw!  (In the movie American Gigolo. It had Richard Gere, Lauren Hutton, great clothes & BV.). The bag was found in the archives when they were researching for the 50th anniversary. It's going to be available in a limited edition. I think the price is around $3200. but I'm not positive.


----------



## Mousse

V0N1B2 said:


> Greetings from Chez V0N
> 
> View attachment 3560140



Wow, very pretty. I'm so glad I don't live in snow country anymore. My home town, Boston, is waiting for a storm to hit tomorrow.


----------



## Mousse

diane278 said:


> I thought I had a bit of style but it appears that I've actually been living under a rock: I just found the
> Bottega Veneta Instagram page. And there's the actual bag that was the very first BV I ever saw!  (In the movie American Gigolo. It had Richard Gere, Lauren Hutton, great clothes & BV.). The bag was found in the archives when they were researching for the 50th anniversary. It's going to be available in a limited edition. I think the price is around $3200. but I'm not positive.
> View attachment 3560363



I can't wait to see the 2017 new releases inspired by the archives.


----------



## ksuromax

V0N1B2 said:


> Greetings from Chez V0N
> 
> View attachment 3560140


Goodness me.... looks like a christmas card!! 
we had +31 deg C yesterday, had to turn the a/c on...


----------



## septembersiren

V0N1B2 said:


> Greetings from Chez V0N
> 
> View attachment 3560140



Looks like winter wonderland
We are supposed to get some of the white stuff next week
Poor Wicky she hates the snow she has short legs


----------



## LLANeedle

septembersiren said:


> Looks like winter wonderland
> We are supposed to get some of the white stuff next week
> Poor Wicky she hates the snow she has short legs


I have to shovel the grass for Bella.


----------



## septembersiren

Wicky has a snazzy red coat and boots to match 
She won't wear the boots
Why you put them on her she lays down like someone killed her and won't move


----------



## grietje

It was decidedly not a winter wonderland on the coast.  62, sunny and no wind. DH, the dogs and I took a 4.25 mile hike up Bodega head in shorts and a tank top (he wore a short sleeved shirt).  Winter on the Sonoma Coast is the best!


----------



## V0N1B2

septembersiren said:


> Wicky has a snazzy red coat and boots to match
> She won't wear the boots
> Why you put them on her she lays down like someone killed her and won't move


Imma need to see pics of this please. 


grietje said:


> It was decidedly not a winter wonderland on the coast.  62, sunny and no wind. DH, the dogs and I took a 4.25 mile hike up Bodega head in shorts and a tank top (he wore a short sleeved shirt).  Winter on the Sonoma Coast is the best!


Shorts and a TANK TOP?!?!?! 
One day (in July) I'll go outside without a coat on. 

It finally stopped snowing and it was a gorgeous sunny day today. I meant to snap a picture but I was so busy being fabulous I forgot.  Maybe tomorrow if the blue sky holds. It's just -4c so it's not really that cold, but the New Year is supposed to bring colder temps (between -7c and -17c).


----------



## missbellamama

V0N1B2 said:


> Imma need to see pics of this please.
> 
> Shorts and a TANK TOP?!?!?!
> One day (in July) I'll go outside without a coat on.
> 
> It finally stopped snowing and it was a gorgeous sunny day today. I meant to snap a picture but I was so busy being fabulous I forgot.  Maybe tomorrow if the blue sky holds. It's just -4c so it's not really that cold, but the New Year is supposed to bring colder temps (between -7c and -17c).


----------



## missbellamama

I  Whistler


----------



## septembersiren

V0N1B2 said:


> Imma need to see pics of this please.
> 
> Shorts and a TANK TOP?!?!?!
> One day (in July) I'll go outside without a coat on.
> 
> It finally stopped snowing and it was a gorgeous sunny day today. I meant to snap a picture but I was so busy being fabulous I forgot.  Maybe tomorrow if the blue sky holds. It's just -4c so it's not really that cold, but the New Year is supposed to bring colder temps (between -7c and -17c).



I never learned how to post pics here
Maybe I can change my avatar later
I have a pic of her in her boots laying there like a lox 
But no pic of her in her coat


----------



## septembersiren

Ima little confuzzled today 
If I didn't wish everyone a happy new year
I am wishing everyone a happy healthy stress free new year[emoji322][emoji323]
And here is some  cause every
Every thing is better with bacon


----------



## BookerMoose

Happy New Year everyone - hope 2017 brings you everything you wish for. 

Sorry to hear of those who have lost loved ones over the holidays - there is never a good time, of course, but I know it is especially difficult when everyone else is celebrating.


----------



## BookerMoose

V0N1B2 said:


> F-F-F-F-FOUR?
> Reveal, please.



I am still waiting for one delivery, and need to figure out how they are going to fit in my closet before I can show an "official" reveal (I do have a plan, but it requires millwork...), but here is a teaser of a couple of the new arrivals (and sorry about the quality of the shot - the flash photos look strange and I can't seem to get a good shot in natural light). 
	

		
			
		

		
	




And it was actually five, not four - but I am too embarrassed about why I got the fifth to even confess it here.  Let's just chalk that one up to my OCD...


----------



## ksuromax

Finally my blue baby is in my full possession  but she is not alone now!! Totally unexpected surprise New Year pressie from my dearest hubby a narrow long wool scarf!! Happy New Year everyone! Hope it will not just bring you what you wish for, but a little bit more!


----------



## septembersiren

septembersiren said:


> Ima little confuzzled today
> If I didn't wish everyone a happy new year
> I am wishing everyone a happy healthy stress free new year[emoji322][emoji323]
> And here is some  cause every
> Every thing is better with bacon



Awww my pic of bacon didn't show up


----------



## LLANeedle

BookerMoose said:


> I am still waiting for one delivery, and need to figure out how they are going to fit in my closet before I can show an "official" reveal (I do have a plan, but it requires millwork...), but here is a teaser of a couple of the new arrivals (and sorry about the quality of the shot - the flash photos look strange and I can't seem to get a good shot in natural light).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3561949
> 
> 
> And it was actually five, not four - but I am too embarrassed about why I got the fifth to even confess it here.  Let's just chalk that one up to my OCD...


Where do you find these gems?


----------



## Mousse

Wishing all BVettes and tPFers all the best for 2017. DH and I are looking forward to the new year. We lit candles tonight for the last night of Hanukkah.


----------



## LLANeedle

Happy New Year everyone.


----------



## diane278

Four years ago, when I signed up for tpf, I never thought that I'd make real friends here, some in real life and some online.....but I have. Thank you for another year of BV bliss (and more).

This forum has the best members....generous, supportive and encouraging!


----------



## grietje

Happy new year to all!
I wish you all happiness and much calm and peace.  I write that only because looking back 2016 was a hectic year and I'm hoping for a bit less going on in 2017.

Resolutions BVettes?  I only have one and that is to give up soda by the end of the year.


----------



## ksuromax

My resolution for 2017 is no more random and spontaneous purchases, i need (probably 'want' is more appropriate, but still... ) a hobo in cervo China Red, i already got a french wallet in it  i set a goal - save as much as i can for a big purchase, fingers crossed i can make it, hope my new mantra will be helpfull - i can't own ALL the bags i like, i can love and enjoy all the bags i already have. Ooommm.....


----------



## diane278

grietje said:


> Happy new year to all!
> I wish you all happiness and much calm and peace.  I write that only because looking back 2016 was a hectic year and I'm hoping for a bit less going on in 2017.
> 
> Resolutions BVettes?  I only have one and that is to give up soda by the end of the year.



My goal for this year is the same as it has been for a number of years: to continue to simplify my life. I've been on this journey a long time and used to think that there was a place I would reach where everything was simplified to its essence. I never got there. I eventually realized that my life is fluid and so is my journey towards simplicity.....it might be one of those never-ending projects.

G: I broke my addiction to soda last year. It wasn't easy.
 At first, I allowed myself one a month. Eventually, I stopped that because I couldn't keep track whether or not I'd had my monthly soda.


----------



## grietje

diane278 said:


> My goal for this year is the same as it has been for a number of years: to continue to simplify my life. I've been on this journey a long time and used to think that there was a place I would reach where everything was simplified to its essence. I never got there. I eventually realized that my life is fluid and so is my journey towards simplicity.....it might be one of those never-ending projects.
> 
> G: I broke my addiction to soda last year. It wasn't easy.
> At first, I allowed myself one a month. Eventually, I stopped that because I couldn't keep track whether or not I'd had my monthly soda.



It's interesting because the idea of simplifying one's life has many forms.  It can range from not planning every single moment of every day to having and acquiring less to only having Netflix. I think the question to ask is 'what feels complicated, scrambled, or out of balance?'

I think when I resolved/hoped for more calm is that I felt the fatigue/emotional turbulence of tackling significant change this past year. There is some change (at least we hope so) on the horizon and I feel better prepared to manage that given my experiences in 2016.  Even positive change is hard!

As for soda, I feel pretty confident about it. I'm thinking of a phased approach: Q1: 4 soda per week, Q2: 2 per week, Q3: soda only when I go out, Q4: no soda.   We shall see.


----------



## diane278

grietje said:


> It's interesting because the idea of simplifying one's life has many forms.  It can range from not planning every single moment of every day to having and acquiring less to only having Netflix. I think the question to ask is 'what feels complicated, scrambled, or out of balance?'
> 
> I think when I resolved/hoped for more calm is that I felt the fatigue/emotional turbulence of tackling significant change this past year. There is some change (at least we hope so) on the horizon and I feel better prepared to manage that given my experiences in 2016.  Even positive change is hard!
> 
> As for soda, I feel pretty confident about it. I'm thinking of a phased approach: Q1: 4 soda per week, Q2: 2 per week, Q3: soda only when I go out, Q4: no soda.   We shall see.



You're right. Change is hard. Otherwise we'd all be eating healthy, exercising and ditching any bad habits.


----------



## Mousse

grietje said:


> It's interesting because the idea of simplifying one's life has many forms.  It can range from not planning every single moment of every day to having and acquiring less to only having Netflix. I think the question to ask is 'what feels complicated, scrambled, or out of balance?'
> 
> I think when I resolved/hoped for more calm is that I felt the fatigue/emotional turbulence of tackling significant change this past year. There is some change (at least we hope so) on the horizon and I feel better prepared to manage that given my experiences in 2016.  Even positive change is hard!
> 
> As for soda, I feel pretty confident about it. I'm thinking of a phased approach: Q1: 4 soda per week, Q2: 2 per week, Q3: soda only when I go out, Q4: no soda.   We shall see.



My close BVettes who know me well are aware that 2016 was a crazy year. I so appreciate your support. My life moving forward is not to sweat the small stuff. Life is too short. 2017 is a new year with healthy living a top priority.


----------



## V0N1B2

Mousse said:


> My life moving forward is not to sweat the small stuff. Life is too short.


Can I get an Amen up in here? Life is too short to get bent out of shape over things that a) don't really matter in the grand scheme of life, and b) that you have little or no control over anyway.  I learned that lesson a long time ago and the only thing I go absolutely ballistic over now is anything to do with my mother. V0N does not play when it comes to her mother, as her caregivers, nurses and social workers can attest to.

I'm not big on resolutions cuz I'm gonna break them all anyway. Quit being judgemental, quit sugar, quit spending money on shoes/bags/clothes... Pfft.  C'mon dolls, nobody like a quitter. Amiright? 

I resolve however, to start and complete one of my home renovation projects, as well as take my big vacation for my equally big birthday. I also want to spend more on me. Not like "things" but more like invest in myself. I have a work-related certification that I have been putting off for like forever and I need to git 'er done, so to speak. Stop procrastinating.
I suppose there will be at least _one_ new BV to reward myself in 2017.


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

I hope I can do the followings for 2017:

Less junk food. More exercise. 
Less negativity. More calmness. 
Less attached. More zen. 

No more than 5 purse/shoes purchases regardless of price point.


----------



## LLANeedle

Maybe this will be the year I lose the baby weight.


----------



## grietje

V0N1B2 said:


> I resolve however, to start and complete one of my home renovation projects, as well as take my big vacation for my equally big birthday.



That's right!  Is it Greece?  I'm actually going on a swimming vacation to Greece.  We will spend the week in the Ionian Sea swimming from island to island and along islands.  One of my dear friends found this organization The Big Blue Swim and there are 8 of us going from Sacramento Masters. It'd be so cool to bump into you!


----------



## ksuromax

My 2016 purchase arrived  so very unique!


----------



## diane278

LLANeedle said:


> Maybe this will be the year I lose the baby weight.


 
Omg...love that. You've made me wonder how many miles of varicose veins would need to be lasered to remove the 8 lbs that moved in with me about a week ago.


----------



## Mousse

I wanted to share my "home" organization goal... To get my boot and purse "vault" in order. I have enough shelving but it has come time to part with some cookbooks to make room for my BVs. I'm planning a trip to the Container Store next weekend for some inspiration on storing my BV wallets and jewelry. The jewelry needs its own display because it's just too dramatic to be tucked away in boxes.


----------



## grietje

BV_LC_poodle said:


> I hope I can do the followings for 2017:
> 
> Less junk food. More exercise.
> Less negativity. More calmness.
> Less attached. More zen.
> 
> No more than 5 purse/shoes purchases regardless of price point.



I tried the five bag purchase in 2016 and didn't make it even though I did fine tune what I have and am actually down two bags overall from last year.


----------



## grietje

ksuromax said:


> My 2016 purchase arrived  so very unique!



Is it a ring?


----------



## grietje

Mousse said:


> I wanted to share my "home" organization goal... To get my boot and purse "vault" in order. I have enough shelving but it has come time to part with some cookbooks to make room for my BVs. I'm planning a trip to the Container Store next weekend for some inspiration on storing my BV wallets and jewelry. The jewelry needs its own display because it's just too dramatic to be tucked away in boxes.



What fun!  I bet you'll fall in love with some oldies but goodies all over again!


----------



## ksuromax

grietje said:


> Is it a ring?


Yup  
I wanted something less shiny (than current stock) to go with casual outfits and be wearable  to work  plus i love enamel


----------



## diane278

Mousse said:


> I wanted to share my "home" organization goal... To get my boot and purse "vault" in order. I have enough shelving but it has come time to part with some cookbooks to make room for my BVs. I'm planning a trip to the Container Store next weekend for some inspiration on storing my BV wallets and jewelry. The jewelry needs its own display because it's just too dramatic to be tucked away in boxes.



You're sure heading to the right place!  I love their display & organizational stuff.


----------



## V0N1B2

diane278 said:


> I eventually realized that my life is fluid and so is my journey towards simplicity.....it might be one of those never-ending projects.


This is very true - our lives are fluid. It certainly beats the alternative, doesn't it? I think it's normal for us to move from place to place or from phase to phase. I go through periods where I want to have one of those capsule wardrobes. 20 pieces max per season type thing. The thing is, it doesn't really suit my life. I need things to wear to work, out for dinners, to parties both formal-ish and casual, to run out to the market... I'm not a jeans and tshirt kind of girl. While I like that casual look on people, it's not for me. I don't own a sweatshirt or yoga pants. As much as I'd like to pare down my wardrobe (which isn't actually that large), I'm attached to certain pieces.
I go through phases where I only want to buy jewellery, or boots, or accessories like scarves. I will say that I am happy to know what works for my body and what fits my style aesthetic so I rarely make a bad purchase - impulse or otherwise. That goes for purses as well.
I guess what I'm trying to say is, the end goal of simplifying our lives is worth striving for even if it's something that's never 100% attainable. I wonder if we don't all need a bit more stimulation in our lives, especially as we advance in age, just to keep our minds working and active. Not that that stimulation needs to come from clutter, but you know. I wonder if over-simplifying things will make us more robotic in the end?
I dunno, just random thoughts...



grietje said:


> That's right!  Is it Greece?  I'm actually going on a swimming vacation to Greece.  We will spend the week in the Ionian Sea swimming from island to island and along islands.  One of my dear friends found this organization The Big Blue Swim and there are 8 of us going from Sacramento Masters. It'd be so cool to bump into you!


Open water swim sounds so.... scary. You're much braver than I am. My swimming in the last few years has involved wading up to the pool bar.  
Yes, in September. Greece, Italy, France and Spain. Look for me on the shores of Mykonos in a fabulous big floppy sun hat with a cocktail in my hand.



ksuromax said:


> My 2016 purchase arrived  so very unique!


I've been searching for the band version of that ring in Shadow (in my size) but I haven't found it yet.
Enjoy! 



Mousse said:


> I wanted to share my "home" organization goal... To get my boot and purse "vault" in order. I have enough shelving but it has come time to part with some cookbooks to make room for my BVs. I'm planning a trip to the Container Store next weekend for some inspiration on storing my BV wallets and jewelry. The jewelry needs its own display because it's just too dramatic to be tucked away in boxes.


I haven't bought a cookbook in ages. Everything is so readily available online these days that I find I have less need for cookbooks. I do have some favourites though and wouldn't part with any of them.  I have just one shelf on the kitchen for them with the exception of a couple large coffee table sized books on the kitchen counter. I think for me the draw of actual cookbooks is the pictures inside.  I've also discovered YouTube for some things. In fact I was on Jamie Oliver's channel the other day searching for French-style scrambled eggs.
I have been meaning to clear out the space under the stairs and turn it into a bag and shoe emporium.  I'll be interested to see what yours turns out like or what you plan to do with your space. I want to free up space in my closet and put some shelving under the stairs but I'm at a loss with where to begin.
Maybe some of those clear plexiglass containers/drawers for your jewellery that can be put on top of a dresser? That would still allow the pieces to be visible. A few years ago one of the girls in the Hermes forum bought one and kept her scarves in one of those plexiglass containers on the dresser. I thought it was genius!


----------



## septembersiren

Since I "retired" I have down sized my possessions to fit into my bedroom and 5 storage totes
I have definitely stuck to 
"If I buy something new I get rid of something old"
I still have a lot of shoes that I could not part with
I have a pair of gray flannel heels from Bonwit Teller Dept store that I can not part with. These days my uniform in winter is either sweats or jeans. I have 1 pair of jeans for "dress" and then 2 pair of knock around jeans
I only have 6 handbags which for me is a lot
The thing I have in abundance and can't seem to stop the growth are my rubber duckies
I don't buy them any more but do receive them as gifts
It is funny that the older I got the less I need


----------



## septembersiren

Btw Bonwit Teller was a dept store in my area that has been out of business for about 40 years


----------



## Mousse

septembersiren said:


> Btw Bonwit Teller was a dept store in my area that has been out of business for about 40 years



My Mom adored Bonwit Teller in the days. Their flagship store was on Fifth Avenue where a certain "tower" that will remain nameless now stands.


----------



## jburgh

Mousse, I got a catalog in the mail today called Artful Home.  I think you would really like it.  They also carry the Comfy and Noblu clothing lines - I think you have a few pieces of Noblu.  The website is artfulhome.com   Check it out!


----------



## jburgh

I am in the process of saving for an electrical bike.  I really need to get some exercise and think an electric bike would be a great help when the knees give out, I could switch to electric.  I also need something with a strong motor for the hills.
Do any of you have one of these bikes?  I've been doing some research and so far the Kalkhoff Sahel compact Impulse 8 looks great on paper. But, I'm not sure of benefits of the smaller tires.  I like the fact that you can fold up the pedals.  My goal would be to ride it to work this summer.


----------



## Mousse

jburgh said:


> Mousse, I got a catalog in the mail today called Artful Home.  I think you would really like it.  They also carry the Comfy and Noblu clothing lines - I think you have a few pieces of Noblu.  The website is artfulhome.com   Check it out!



I'll check it out. I'm in wardrobe trouble. My Nordies Rack is one of 4 stores in the country that are testing high end designer clothing. I just bought an amazing St. John long jacket that is so me. I'll post a picture tomorrow. I am going to the office for some work meetings.


----------



## diane278

jburgh said:


> Mousse, I got a catalog in the mail today called Artful Home.  I think you would really like it.  They also carry the Comfy and Noblu clothing lines - I think you have a few pieces of Noblu.  The website is artfulhome.com   Check it out!



I get that catalog. I have not ordered from it but it does have some interesting pieces. I agree that Mousse would probably like some of the designs.


----------



## grietje

septembersiren said:


> ...
> "If I buy something new I get rid of something old"


I do this too even though our home has tons of storage.  It started with t-shirts and now basically applies to just about anything. It helps me a) avoid impulse buys because I do consider what has to go when I purchase, and b) keeps the build up and clutter to a minimum.


----------



## grietje

V0N1B2 said:


> Open water swim sounds so.... scary. You're much braver than I am. My swimming in the last few years has involved wading up to the pool bar.



I have to admit there are times that I don't much like it.  It's typically cold, visibility is poor, and especially in large lake/ocean swimming you've got swells to contend with.  The whole creature business is also unnerving. I may have written about this before but 'something' brushed against my thigh when I was doing an ocean swim in the SF Bay.  And I dislike swimming through kelp forests for the creatures that lurk.  I suppose that's why I do fairly well when I compete--I just wanna get out of there!

That said, when it's pretty, it's like swimming in the skies.  The sun's rays pierce through blue water and there's such a feeling of freedom.  Our trip to Greece will be in July. I believe we're swimming between 2-5 miles a day and will have an escort boat and kayaks so it's going to be a pretty nice set up!


----------



## septembersiren

grietje said:


> I have to admit there are times that I don't much like it.  It's typically cold, visibility is poor, and especially in large lake/ocean swimming you've got swells to contend with.  The whole creature business is also unnerving. I may have written about this before but 'something' brushed against my thigh when I was doing an ocean swim in the SF Bay.  And I dislike swimming through kelp forests for the creatures that lurk.  I suppose that's why I do fairly well when I compete--I just wanna get out of there!
> 
> That said, when it's pretty, it's like swimming in the skies.  The sun's rays pierce through blue water and there's such a feeling of freedom.  Our trip to Greece will be in July. I believe we're swimming between 2-5 miles a day and will have an escort boat and kayaks so it's going to be a pretty nice set up!



I would be afraid of sharks and other creatures of the deep
I am big into SciFi 
I would probably drown because my imagination would get the better of me
Kudos to you for being in such great shape to be able to take on such a swim[emoji106][emoji108][emoji122]


----------



## septembersiren

Mousse said:


> I'll check it out. I'm in wardrobe trouble. My Nordies Rack is one of 4 stores in the country that are testing high end designer clothing. I just bought an amazing St. John long jacket that is so me. I'll post a picture tomorrow. I am going to the office for some work meetings.



I have a St John outlet near me 
At one point I had applied for a job there 
They make you wear their clothes and their employees discount is not that great their sales goals extremely high
Not worth the stress


----------



## LLANeedle

jburgh said:


> Mousse, I got a catalog in the mail today called Artful Home.  I think you would really like it.  They also carry the Comfy and Noblu clothing lines - I think you have a few pieces of Noblu.  The website is artfulhome.com   Check it out!


I checked it out Jburgh.  Glad I saw your post.  They have lovely things.


----------



## ksuromax

Well, finally I have received my black Pillow. I ordered it before xmas, but due to holidays shipment took ages. But all's well what ends well.
I wanted a tad more casual "wallet on strap", my silver Pillow surprisingly worked out for my errands on the light but her shine is not always appropriate, so I decided to get one pre-loved in black. And you know what? I got a raisin in the sausage! She is Large and she is amazing!


----------



## V0N1B2

septembersiren said:


> Since I "retired" I have down sized my possessions to fit into my bedroom and 5 storage totes
> I have definitely stuck to
> "If I buy something new I get rid of something old"
> I still have a lot of shoes that I could not part with
> I have a pair of gray flannel heels from Bonwit Teller Dept store that I can not part with. These days my uniform in winter is either sweats or jeans. I have 1 pair of jeans for "dress" and then 2 pair of knock around jeans
> I only have 6 handbags which for me is a lot
> The thing I have in abundance and can't seem to stop the growth are my rubber duckies
> I don't buy them any more but do receive them as gifts
> It is funny that the older I got the less I need


I think six handbags is a great number. Let's be honest, how many do we really need, right?
A tote, a clutch, a shoulder bag, a smaller bag, a large one... I look at mine and sometimes wonder if I should get rid of all of them and just have 1 Cabat, 1 Roma, 1 Campana, 1 Turnlock Clutch,  1 Rete Tote, 1 Crossbody-style bag. Do I really need so many different styles and all the colours? No.
Good for you for keeping it minimal



Mousse said:


> I'll check it out. I'm in wardrobe trouble. My Nordies Rack is one of 4 stores in the country that are testing high end designer clothing. I just bought an amazing St. John long jacket that is so me. I'll post a picture tomorrow. I am going to the office for some work meetings.


Pics please! Big fan of St. John. Was it a Topper that you bought? I just made a removable fox collar for my purple wool St. John coat and it looks very chic (IMO). When I was at The Rack in downtown Seattle last July they had just had a bunch of stuff come in from the full price Nordstrom and OMG, they had so much great stuff. You Americans are really spoiled as far as discounted retail goes. So jelz.



grietje said:


> I have to admit there are times that I don't much like it.  It's typically cold, visibility is poor, and especially in large lake/ocean swimming you've got swells to contend with.  The whole creature business is also unnerving. I may have written about this before but 'something' brushed against my thigh when I was doing an ocean swim in the SF Bay.  And I dislike swimming through kelp forests for the creatures that lurk.  I suppose that's why I do fairly well when I compete--I just wanna get out of there!
> That said, when it's pretty, it's like swimming in the skies.  The sun's rays pierce through blue water and there's such a feeling of freedom.  Our trip to Greece will be in July. I believe we're swimming between 2-5 miles a day and will have an escort boat and kayaks so it's going to be a pretty nice set up!


I remember that story. I think I would literally sh!t my Speedo if something large brushed up against me. Even a tuna. They are big, ugly and mean looking. I love the ocean and grew up with it in my backyard having grown up in the Vancouver area, but more than just frolicking in it, is too much for me. I feel I'm at a disadvantage not being able to breathe under water. I'll take on a bear though. Well okay, not on purpose but I've had so many close calls with bears and only once feared for my life. I feel like the odds are better on land. 
We're gonna need to see pics of your trip, mkay?



septembersiren said:


> I have a St John outlet near me
> At one point I had applied for a job there
> They make you wear their clothes and their employees discount is not that great their sales goals extremely high
> Not worth the stress


I am glad there is not an outlet near me. I have wondered if they will open one at the Seattle Premium Outlets.  I hope so but I kinda don't hope so.
Makes sense about the sales goals. That explains all the messages from my enabler about how I have to have something. It's the last one, it's in my size, it was a big seller this season, I don't want to miss out on this sale... Man, she's good but then again she knows I'm a total sucker.


----------



## grietje

V0N1B2 said:


> ... Let's be honest, how many do we really need, right?
> A tote, a clutch, a shoulder bag, a smaller bag, a large one... I look at mine and sometimes wonder if I should get rid of all of them and just have 1 Cabat, 1 Roma, 1 Campana, 1 Turnlock Clutch,  1 Rete Tote, 1 Crossbody-style bag...



I grapple with this often.  More due to my minimalist nature and a little OCD.  Right now I have 12 and I've marked on my spreadsheet what could go to make a paired down (8) and minimal (3) set of bags.  The minimal is: Karung Cabat, Nero Bella and Nero Disco.  And what I think about is 'well, if I've identified what could go, should it just go then?' What stops me is the fact is that I like having options. I don't need a ton of them but right now I have a choice.  After a fair amount of turnover over the past 5 years, I'm really slowing down.  I am fortunately learning from my experiences!


----------



## V0N1B2

grietje said:


> I grapple with this often.  More due to my minimalist nature and a little OCD.  Right now I have 12 and I've marked on my spreadsheet what could go to make a paired down (8) and minimal (3) set of bags.  The minimal is: Karung Cabat, Nero Bella and Nero Disco.  And what I think about is 'well, if I've identified what could go, should it just go then?' What stops me is the fact is that I like having options. I don't need a ton of them but right now I have a choice.  After a fair amount of turnover over the past 5 years, I'm really slowing down.  I am fortunately learning from my experiences!


I feel the same, I like choice. It's like when you go to that new hip must-see restaurant in town and the menu is boring. There are five things on it and none of them appeal to you.
My problem is that as much as I love BV, there are other brands/designers that I love as well. There are Gucci, Dior and Tod's bags that I'm in love with and need in my collection. (Tho I hate the word collection because it makes it sound like they are kept in a locked glass cabinet to be viewed with admiration and not used). I like classics so I tend to buy less of the "bag of the moment" or seasonal colours and that helps keep me in check.


----------



## septembersiren

V0N1B2 said:


> I think six handbags is a great number. Let's be honest, how many do we really need, right?
> A tote, a clutch, a shoulder bag, a smaller bag, a large one... I look at mine and sometimes wonder if I should get rid of all of them and just have 1 Cabat, 1 Roma, 1 Campana, 1 Turnlock Clutch,  1 Rete Tote, 1 Crossbody-style bag. Do I really need so many different styles and all the colours? No.
> Good for you for keeping it minimal
> 
> 
> Pics please! Big fan of St. John. Was it a Topper that you bought? I just made a removable fox collar for my purple wool St. John coat and it looks very chic (IMO). When I was at The Rack in downtown Seattle last July they had just had a bunch of stuff come in from the full price Nordstrom and OMG, they had so much great stuff. You Americans are really spoiled as far as discounted retail goes. So jelz.
> 
> 
> I remember that story. I think I would literally sh!t my Speedo if something large brushed up against me. Even a tuna. They are big, ugly and mean looking. I love the ocean and grew up with it in my backyard having grown up in the Vancouver area, but more than just frolicking in it, is too much for me. I feel I'm at a disadvantage not being able to breathe under water. I'll take on a bear though. Well okay, not on purpose but I've had so many close calls with bears and only once feared for my life. I feel like the odds are better on land.
> We're gonna need to see pics of your trip, mkay?
> 
> 
> I am glad there is not an outlet near me. I have wondered if they will open one at the Seattle Premium Outlets.  I hope so but I kinda don't hope so.
> Makes sense about the sales goals. That explains all the messages from my enabler about how I have to have something. It's the last one, it's in my size, it was a big seller this season, I don't want to miss out on this sale... Man, she's good but then again she knows I'm a total sucker.



I have 3 BV
A cocker
Large belly 
Medium Veneta
A canvas shoulder bag that I love to travel with ( lots of pockets)
A clutch
A faux mink bag that I have only used once but it is so funky I just love it

Clothes are Old Navy rock star jeans in various washes ( I like dark wash but buy dark and stone washed and end up wearing the lighter ones to work)
Tops are mainly tee shirts
I am a no brand name girl now but my favorite tee shirts are in descending order 
Jones New York
J Crew
Eddie Bauer

Then work tees are wal mart lol

I hardly ever need to get dressed anymore but I did retain 3 of my business suits 
1 Tahari
1 Jones New York
1 Calvin Klein 
Couple cashmere sweaters for winter

1 pair uggs
1 pair of uggs knock offs for work
3 pair BV shoes 
And that is about all I own now ( not mentioning the 20 pair of heels in the closet that I don't wear but can't get rid of)

Retiring and getting fluffier has certainly curtailed my clothes/ shoes addiction
They are only things now


----------



## diane278

grietje said:


> I grapple with this often.  More due to my minimalist nature and a little OCD.  Right now I have 12 and I've marked on my spreadsheet what could go to make a paired down (8) and minimal (3) set of bags.  The minimal is: Karung Cabat, Nero Bella and Nero Disco.  And what I think about is 'well, if I've identified what could go, should it just go then?' What stops me is the fact is that I like having options. I don't need a ton of them but right now I have a choice.  After a fair amount of turnover over the past 5 years, I'm really slowing down.  I am fortunately learning from my experiences!



I have been thinking about this for the past month. I'm at 16 but I remember when I was at half this number and thought that I had too many then. I already told Danah that I won't be buying the tote that I loved so much when cruise was introduced, although the price was certainly a part of that decision.  Five tote styles are more than adequate. I think my lesson is that I'm too impulsive and when I am forced to wait, I cool off. I need to not only take a break in purchasing but let go of more bags.  Facing my bag demons, I have to admit that all last summer I carried either my Peltro cabat or the nuvolato tote. Ocasionally, I used my pillows for quick errands. Because I'm a 'uniform' dresser by nature, in my other BVs I usually use one of the NLG bags as they go with everything in my closet.  When I worked, I used more bags and wore more of my clothing.  I know what I need to do, I just need to actually do it.


----------



## diane278

septembersiren said:


> I have 3 BV
> A cocker
> Large belly
> Medium Veneta
> A canvas shoulder bag that I love to travel with ( lots of pockets)
> A clutch
> A faux mink bag that I have only used once but it is so funky I just love it
> 
> Clothes are Old Navy rock star jeans in various washes ( I like dark wash but buy dark and stone washed and end up wearing the lighter ones to work)
> Tops are mainly tee shirts
> I am a no brand name girl now but my favorite tee shirts are in descending order
> Jones New York
> J Crew
> Eddie Bauer
> 
> Then work tees are wal mart lol
> 
> I hardly ever need to get dressed anymore but I did retain 3 of my business suits
> 1 Tahari
> 1 Jones New York
> 1 Calvin Klein
> Couple cashmere sweaters for winter
> 
> 1 pair uggs
> 1 pair of uggs knock offs for work
> 3 pair BV shoes
> And that is about all I own now ( not mentioning the 20 pair of heels in the closet that I don't wear but can't get rid of)
> 
> Retiring and getting fluffier has certainly curtailed my clothes/ shoes addiction
> They are only things now



When I posted my response, I saw your list. Gawd, I love this place! The insight I find here, along with the support and suggestions that everyone offers, is so valuable to me.


----------



## Mousse

I finally was able to take a photo of the St. John "topper" I picked up at The Rack in Palo Alto. I didn't wear it yesterday because we were getting hammered by rain. I included a close up of the fabric. It's just divine. I'm wearing it next week to a biz meeting in PDX. Pairing it with a Babette gray top and basic black heavy weight leggings. As for BV, either the ottone cabat or argento pillow.


----------



## diane278

Mousse said:


> I finally was able to take a photo of the St. John "topper" I picked up at The Rack in Palo Alto. I didn't wear it yesterday because we were getting hammered by rain. I included a close up of the fabric. It's just divine. I'm wearing it next week to a biz meeting in PDX. Pairing it with a Babette gray top and basic black heavy weight leggings. As for BV, either the ottone cabat or argento pillow.
> View attachment 3566097
> View attachment 3566098


Gorgeous! Bet it will also look great with creme pants in the warmer weather. St John is so classic!


----------



## Mousse

diane278 said:


> Gorgeous! Bet it will also look great with creme pants in the warmer weather. St John is so classic!



It's a nice, unlined fabric that will work for sure in warmer weather.


----------



## V0N1B2

Mousse said:


> I finally was able to take a photo of the St. John "topper" I picked up at The Rack in Palo Alto. I didn't wear it yesterday because we were getting hammered by rain. I included a close up of the fabric. It's just divine. I'm wearing it next week to a biz meeting in PDX. Pairing it with a Babette gray top and basic black heavy weight leggings. As for BV, either the ottone cabat or argento pillow.
> View attachment 3566097
> View attachment 3566098


I love it. I would totally wear that!
While I think the Argento Pillow would look good colour-wise, I feel the crossbody strap would detract from the gorgeous fabric of the coat.  JMO
I'm wearing this St. John vest today:


----------



## Mousse

V0N1B2 said:


> I love it. I would totally wear that!
> While I think the Argento Pillow would look good colour-wise, I feel the crossbody strap would detract from the gorgeous fabric of the coat.  JMO
> I'm wearing this St. John vest today:
> View attachment 3566316



I am going to carry the "Beach Bag" aka  the Nero pvc cabat. A perfect design to match. Thanks Diane! I'm traveling with my boss who is a fashionista. She's into Chanel. But she will take an action shot because she adores my love of BV.


----------



## diane278

Mousse said:


> I am going to carry the "Beach Bag" aka  the Nero pvc cabat. A perfect design to match. Thanks Diane! I'm traveling with my boss who is a fashionista. She's into Chanel. But she will take an action shot because she adores my love of BV.


 It's going to be a perfect combo.


----------



## Mousse

V0N1B2 said:


> I love it. I would totally wear that!
> While I think the Argento Pillow would look good colour-wise, I feel the crossbody strap would detract from the gorgeous fabric of the coat.  JMO
> I'm wearing this St. John vest today:
> View attachment 3566316



Love that vest!


----------



## septembersiren

What is your favorite handbag of your entire life

I have 2
In high school I had a John Romain handbag that I loved

I also love my BV cocker even though I never carry it


----------



## Mousse

septembersiren said:


> What is your favorite handbag of your entire life
> 
> I have 2
> In high school I had a John Romain handbag that I loved
> 
> I also love my BV cocker even though I never carry it



That's a hard question. My all time favorite is my Ossidato Rame Cervo Hobo followed by my Ottone Cabat.

As for an oldie but goody, I still have a large tan coach duffle bag from the days when Coach was made in NYC.


----------



## ksuromax

septembersiren said:


> What is your favorite handbag of your entire life
> 
> I have 2
> In high school I had a John Romain handbag that I loved
> 
> I also love my BV cocker even though I never carry it


i can't pick one particular bag, but style is cervo hobo and Balenciaga Day, in all those colours i have, this style really works for me


----------



## grietje

septembersiren said:


> What is your favorite handbag of your entire life?



Slow for the Cones: A Dooney and Bourke Orange Alto Vachetta Leather Zip Zip Satchel.  (It was the brightest shade of orange just like a safety cone--our State Department of Transportation had a safety campaign.)  It was my test run before I bought a Hermes Bolide in Orange.  I figured it was worth spending $295 before I plunked down $3800 (at the time) for the Hermes.  I bought the Bolide and gave Slow for the Cones to my sister. The Bolide has been rehomed but when I visit my sister I do so enjoy seeing SFTC.


----------



## BookerMoose

septembersiren said:


> What is your favorite handbag of your entire life



Hmmm - that is a really hard question....   Maybe the original Montaigne?


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

septembersiren said:


> What is your favorite handbag of your entire life
> 
> I have 2
> In high school I had a John Romain handbag that I loved
> 
> I also love my BV cocker even though I never carry it



If I can only choose one, then I think mine is my gladiola Sloane.


----------



## septembersiren

BV_LC_poodle said:


> If I can only choose one, then I think mine is my gladiola Sloane.



I loved gladiola


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

Any comparison picture of turbolence and violet?

Thanks.


----------



## diane278

BookerMoose said:


> Hmmm - that is a really hard question....   Maybe the original Montaigne?



Are you sure?  It IS a really hard question....it's ok if you take some time to think about it.


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

We came back from San Diego from our annual in-law excursion. Sharing some pics of Nickel.  I'm sure he misses the sun. He's not too happy about all the rain we are getting these days and no matter how hard i try to explain to him, he doesn't seem to understand that our state needs the water. The spoiled brat isn't ready to sacrifice his frisbee time for the public good [emoji26][emoji849]

View attachment 3567406

View attachment 3567407


----------



## Mousse

BV_LC_poodle said:


> Any comparison picture of turbolence and violet?
> 
> Thanks.



Here's a photo of violet from SS 2912.


----------



## LLANeedle

My most used so I guess my favs are the neuvolato Veneta in the summer and the brunito rete in the winter.


----------



## diane278

septembersiren said:


> What is your favorite handbag of your entire life
> 
> I have 2
> In high school I had a John Romain handbag that I loved
> 
> I also love my BV cocker even though I never carry it



My Peltro cabat.


----------



## KY bag lady

My favorite handbag was my first BV bag - a Veneta in sand color and I still have it. I bought it in 2002 the first year Tomas took over BV. It was in my Saks catalog that said it was carried in 4 stores only. San Francisco was the only store that had that color. I had Saks find me one and ship it to me in KY. I spent way more money on it then I should and had to hide it from my husband. But I was obsessed with finding one.
I still have the picture from the catalog.


----------



## V0N1B2

30 hours without a post? Y'all are boring. I'm going to bed.
Pfft.






Edited to add: Were you having a contest? Like a staring contest to see who would break down and post first? Well I won. Deal with it. Send my present to: 
V0N1B2 
c/o I'm Fabulous
123 Supermodel Walk
Amazeballs, Canada


----------



## grietje

Go see La La Land. I saw it Friday. It's amazing!  Want to see it again and soon!


----------



## ksuromax

First day at work after vacs ... mixed feelings... 
on the positive note - 2 parcels were waiting for me on my desk, both had small BV goodies  
for some odd reason DHL delivered them to the office.... but at least something good to start the day with


----------



## ksuromax

New ring and bangle... it's addictive!


----------



## Mousse

I bought another cookbook "Sous Vide at Home." Making a batch of chili sounded great. Did all the prep yesterday and into the sous vide it goes when I get home from the office tonight. Cooking with sous vide is almost like a science experiment. Will post pix tonight of the set up.


----------



## ksuromax

Dear Ladies, can anyone kindly tell me what is the difference between New Red and Fever? 
shoveling the photos and can't get any idea, all are contradicting and confusing - because of light, angle and probably cameras setting - they all look different...


----------



## septembersiren

ksuromax said:


> Dear Ladies, can anyone kindly tell me what is the difference between New Red and Fever?
> shoveling the photos and can't get any idea, all are contradicting and confusing - because of light, angle and probably cameras setting - they all look different...



They are probably a lot a like
BV Tends to make similar colors all the time. The difference is the undertone
The undertone rarely shows in pictures 
You would have to see it in real light to tell the difference 
That is BV subtle 
You know when your own initials are enough


----------



## ksuromax

septembersiren said:


> They are probably a lot a like
> BV Tends to make similar colors all the time. The difference is the undertone
> The undertone rarely shows in pictures
> You would have to see it in real light to tell the difference
> That is BV subtle
> You know when your own initials are enough


Thanks a lot! that's what i've felt as well... cannot spot any obvious shade/tone difference

the thing is that some time ago i chatted online with a BV Customer Service operator and she told me that Cervo hobo was going to be made in China Red for Spring collection, so i was checking regularly, 
on neiman marcus it was available for pre-order but it was just 'red', and today it appeared on NAP... as GERANIUM!! 
they made it in a different red  
now i am considering getting an older red, for a more reasonable amount, 'cause it makes no sense to me to pay the full price for something that is not exactly what i want... 
i found 2, one is Fever, another New red, Fever is glossy, New Red is washed...., price point is almost the same, shall i go for the newer one? 

by the way, i can say that China Red is very similar to 2007 Carmino, not the same, but very close! My new wallet matches nicely my Veneta


----------



## missbellamama

Went to see Hidden Figures on Saturday, truly an awesome film, must see!


----------



## grietje

missbellamama said:


> Went to see Hidden Figures on Saturday, truly an awesome film, must see!


I want to see this too!


----------



## grietje

Neiman Marcus has several new SS17 bags on the website including the Karung/Lizard Lido tote that Diane and BVLC were captivated by. (It appears to be a different colorway though--more rust oriented than the beige). Check them out!


----------



## V0N1B2

ksuromax said:


> New ring and bangle... it's addictive!


n



ksuromax said:


> Thanks a lot! that's what i've felt as well... cannot spot any obvious shade/tone difference
> 
> the thing is that some time ago i chatted online with a BV Customer Service operator and she told me that Cervo hobo was going to be made in China Red for Spring collection, so i was checking regularly,
> on neiman marcus it was available for pre-order but it was just 'red', and today it appeared on NAP... as GERANIUM!!
> they made it in a different red
> now i am considering getting an older red, for a more reasonable amount, 'cause it makes no sense to me to pay the full price for something that is not exactly what i want...
> i found 2, one is Fever, another New red, Fever is glossy, New Red is washed...., price point is almost the same, shall i go for the newer one?
> 
> by the way, i can say that China Red is very similar to 2007 Carmino, not the same, but very close! My new wallet matches nicely my Veneta


You've amassed quite the collection in the last year. Congrats 
Neiman Marcus has the Cervo Hobo in China Red.
If you're going the pre-loved route, and want a true RED! I would choose Fever over New Red, but that's JMO.
Whatever you buy, make sure they have a return policy.
Good luck


----------



## ksuromax

V0N1B2 said:


> n
> 
> 
> You've amassed quite the collection in the last year. Congrats
> Neiman Marcus has the Cervo Hobo in China Red.
> If you're going the pre-loved route, and want a true RED! I would choose Fever over New Red, but that's JMO.
> Whatever you buy, make sure they have a return policy.
> Good luck


Thank you! 
on NM it's listed as Red without any particular 'designer' name, could it be Geranium as well??
What is the nuance between Fever and New red? Apart from glossy vs washed finish? Have you seen both irl?


----------



## grietje

ksuromax said:


> Thank you!
> on NM it's listed as Red without any particular 'designer' name, could it be Geranium as well??
> What is the nuance between Fever and New red? Apart from glossy vs washed finish? Have you seen both irl?



NM is pretty good about not using generic names.  I did a search for Geranium on their site and the color does come up espadrilles so I admit to feeling fairly confident that "Red' probably refers to China red.  NM doesn't use the term "China" to define any of its red bags.

I had a Fever bag and it is bright vibrant red.  Some orange to it (leaning toward but no where near Vesuvio).  I had a New Red wallet too and that was just a good solid red.  No traces of blue or pink or orange.  Just red.


----------



## ksuromax

grietje said:


> NM is pretty good about not using generic names.  I did a search for Geranium on their site and the color does come up espadrilles so I admit to feeling fairly confident that "Red' probably refers to China red.  NM doesn't use the term "China" to define any of its red bags.
> 
> I had a Fever bag and it is bright vibrant red.  Some orange to it (leaning toward but no where near Vesuvio).  I had a New Red wallet too and that was just a good solid red.  No traces of blue or pink or orange.  Just red.





V0N1B2 said:


> You've amassed quite the collection in the last year. Congrats
> Neiman Marcus has the Cervo Hobo in China Red.
> If you're going the pre-loved route, and want a true RED! I would choose Fever over New Red, but that's JMO.
> Whatever you buy, make sure they have a return policy.
> Good luck


Oh, well, thanks a lot, i probably need to hold off for the time being, think, search, compare, repeat... 

Thanks a lot, really appreaciate all your input and comments!


----------



## septembersiren

ksuromax said:


> Thanks a lot! that's what i've felt as well... cannot spot any obvious shade/tone difference
> 
> the thing is that some time ago i chatted online with a BV Customer Service operator and she told me that Cervo hobo was going to be made in China Red for Spring collection, so i was checking regularly,
> on neiman marcus it was available for pre-order but it was just 'red', and today it appeared on NAP... as GERANIUM!!
> they made it in a different red
> now i am considering getting an older red, for a more reasonable amount, 'cause it makes no sense to me to pay the full price for something that is not exactly what i want...
> i found 2, one is Fever, another New red, Fever is glossy, New Red is washed...., price point is almost the same, shall i go for the newer one?
> 
> by the way, i can say that China Red is very similar to 2007 Carmino, not the same, but very close! My new wallet matches nicely my Veneta



BV changes the name of the color for different skins
They are probably calling it Geranium because it is Cervo and China Red in Nappa
The customer service rep should have been able to tell you that
The skins take the dye differently so they can't call them the same color 
Carmine was such a beauty
Red with a pinkish undertone 
Such a happy color
Fever was more red with I think (don't quote me on this) a bluish undertone


----------



## septembersiren

NM and other stores make up their own names for colors
It would certainly make it easier if they would use the BV name to avoid confusion 
It might be a contractual thing 
Who knows what lurks in the minds of those in charge


----------



## LLANeedle

grietje said:


> Neiman Marcus has several new SS17 bags on the website including the Karung/Lizard Lido tote that Diane and BVLC were captivated by. (It appears to be a different colorway though--more rust oriented than the beige). Check them out!


I saw that last week.....sad that BV's site is so pitiful.


----------



## septembersiren

Well over the weekend we got about 10" of snow
My landlord shoveled us out
To combat the weather I made a big pot of vegetable soup with Flanken (top rib) 
It tasted just like my grandmothers 
Yummy


----------



## V0N1B2

Geranium is its own colour. I haven't seen it in Cervo, and don't know if it's available in Cervo, but if you compare Geranium and China Red on an intrecciato bag, there is no comparison. Geranium is not as vibrant.  It looks more orangey/bricky to me.


----------



## ksuromax

It's available in Cervo, on NAP they listed a hobo yesterday.
Totally agree on the feel/look - seemed plain/flat and not as catchy as China Red. 
It's a different red, nice and beautiful, but not what I was waiting for. I need a "vampire" red, "femme fatale" red... 


V0N1B2 said:


> Geranium is its own colour. I haven't seen it in Cervo, and don't know if it's available in Cervo, but if you compare Geranium and China Red on an intrecciato bag, there is no comparison. Geranium is not as vibrant.  It looks more orangey/bricky to me.


----------



## ksuromax

i have asked a NM online operator to check the inventary ref no of that RED bag for me, and she reported back - 6417 - which stands for CHINA RED on the BV site ref to my wallet. 
So this part is clear. NM carries a CHINA RED one.


----------



## LouiseCPH

I was in the BV-store in Puerto Banus last week, and they had another new redish color - New Petra. More of a brick color, though. Seemed like they had lots of different reds at the same time, they also had China Red and some leftover Vesuvio....


----------



## ksuromax

LouiseCPH said:


> I was in the BV-store in Puerto Banus last week, and they had another new redish color - New Petra. More of a brick color, though. Seemed like they had lots of different reds at the same time, they also had China Red and some leftover Vesuvio....


By any chance did you see a cervo hobo in China red???


----------



## LouiseCPH

ksuromax said:


> By any chance did you see a cervo hobo in China red???



Sorry, I wasn't looking for that particular bag - and that model was not displayed as I recall. 

I was also at the Copenhagen store (for the sale,  but I did not buy anything [emoji56]), and they had several pieces in China Red. I was carrying my Carmino Bella, and I found the colors quite close. Carmino is a bit deeper/darker in my opinion, but it is a very subtle difference.


----------



## ksuromax

LouiseCPH said:


> Sorry, I wasn't looking for that particular bag - and that model was not displayed as I recall.
> 
> I was also at the Copenhagen store (for the sale,  but I did not buy anything [emoji56]), and they had several pieces in China Red. I was carrying my Carmino Bella, and I found the colors quite close. Carmino is a bit deeper/darker in my opinion, but it is a very subtle difference.


I just posted the same yesterday!!!!  good to know my eyes don't let me down  lol i was comparing my new wallet in china red with veneta in carmino....


----------



## Mousse

I located my comparison of Fever and New Red. I took this photo in August 2013 at the Melrose Place boutique. My Fever Cervo Hobo is in front. The Veneta is New Red (not mine). The colors are very close with Fever showing some orange in bright sunshine. I love my Fever Cervo Hobo. I can't believe it's 7 years young and still going strong.


----------



## ksuromax

I can't thank you enough for this!!!!  really appreciate it!!


----------



## diane278

Mousse said:


> I located my comparison of Fever and New Red. I took this photo in August 2013 at the Melrose Place boutique. My Fever Cervo Hobo is in front. The Veneta is New Red (not mine). The colors are very close with Fever showing some orange in bright sunshine. I love my Fever Cervo Hobo. I can't believe it's 7 years young and still going strong.
> View attachment 3570634



I'm waiting to hear if China red sneakers are on the horizon.....


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

grietje said:


> Neiman Marcus has several new SS17 bags on the website including the Karung/Lizard Lido tote that Diane and BVLC were captivated by. (It appears to be a different colorway though--more rust oriented than the beige). Check them out!



Thanks G.  It's beautiful (even though the one on the NM website looks more red/rustic than I thought it would be).  The non-adjustable straps killed my interest though


----------



## Mousse

It's a dark and stormy night. The chili is on the final countdown simmering away in the sous vide.


----------



## septembersiren

Mousse said:


> It's a dark and stormy night. The chili is on the final countdown simmering away in the sous vide.
> View attachment 3570866
> View attachment 3570867



Seems like an interesting way to make chili
I have made it in a crock pot 
A pressure cooker and on top of the stove
My preferred method is the top of the stove
I like to be involved and have to stir it and therefore taste it every half hour
That way I can adjust seasonings 
And usually after all the tasting I do I usually can't eat dinner


----------



## ksuromax

Here's my Veneta in Carmino (2007) and a French wallet in China Red, difference very minimal, without flash, with flash and without flash under the electric light 
Side note - Carmino is an old lady, and she acquired age sheen, China Red is yet new and looks matte


----------



## zooba

Mousse said:


> It's a dark and stormy night. The chili is on the final countdown simmering away in the sous vide.
> View attachment 3570866
> View attachment 3570867



So how did it turn out? We made chili last night which means it's for dinner tonight- but I start in pressure cooker and transfer to dutch oven to simmer down. New house doesn't have a fireplace crane so I'm just cooking on the stove.


----------



## Mousse

zooba said:


> So how did it turn out? We made chili last night which means it's for dinner tonight- but I start in pressure cooker and transfer to dutch oven to simmer down. New house doesn't have a fireplace crane so I'm just cooking on the stove.



It was fantastic and DH loved it. I used my recipe and did all the prep (browning of the meat, etc.) and then transferred the mixture to the sealed bags. It simmered for 8 hours. No need to stir or watch over a pot. I tasted it before bagging to make sure it had enough heat and flavor balance. I make my own chili paste from scratch. I also used a smaller amount of stock because liquids don't evaporate. It's definitely a repeat. My next endeavor with the sous vide will be fried chicken. The chicken is cooked in the sous vide for about 5 hours and then it is dredged and flash fried. I'm not a fried chicken fan; this is all about the process with a kitchen toy.


----------



## septembersiren

Mousse said:


> It was fantastic and DH loved it. I used my recipe and did all the prep (browning of the meat, etc.) and then transferred the mixture to the sealed bags. It simmered for 8 hours. No need to stir or watch over a pot. I tasted it before bagging to make sure it had enough heat and flavor balance. I make my own chili paste from scratch. I also used a smaller amount of stock because liquids don't evaporate. It's definitely a repeat. My next endeavor with the sous vide will be fried chicken. The chicken is cooked in the sous vide for about 5 hours and then it is dredged and flash fried. I'm not a fried chicken fan; this is all about the process with a kitchen toy.



I hear fish is fantastic made this wsy
Glad your chili was yum


----------



## Mousse

septembersiren said:


> I hear fish is fantastic made this wsy
> Glad your chili was yum



Fish is next on the sous vide play list after I experiment with fried chicken.


----------



## Mousse

septembersiren said:


> Seems like an interesting way to make chili
> I have made it in a crock pot
> A pressure cooker and on top of the stove
> My preferred method is the top of the stove
> I like to be involved and have to stir it and therefore taste it every half hour
> That way I can adjust seasonings
> And usually after all the tasting I do I usually can't eat dinner



The benefit of sous vide is eliminating the stirring. I was nervous about the flavor because I always adjusted seasonings while cooking on the stove. DH and I tasted before sealing the bags. It was an amazing winner and is a repeat.


----------



## BookerMoose

I have been thinking a lot about our old friends recently, as we come up on the one year anniversary of the loss of both Popcorn (January 14) and Moose (January 24). Today is also full of happy memories as it is the 15th anniversary of the day we drove through a snowstorm into eastern Washington to pick up Moosie. I like to remember him just as he was then (crazy and gangly) - although I also have a soft spot in my heart when I think of him struggling valiantly to get to the pet store for pupperoni on his last morning. Next week would also have been Booker's 20th birthday (January 18). I can't believe she has been gone for almost three years already. I still sometimes get a tear in my ear when I think of all three of them - but also smile at the many happy memories we had together over the years. And Hubble, Shortcake and Nutmeg have certainly helped to fill in the holes in our pack, and our hearts, with lots of love and craziness (especially from Nutmeg, on both accounts) - but I still really miss my puppies.

Here is a picture of (from left) Popcorn, Booker and Moose on a trip to a cabin in Washington state from about 2006 or so. They all look so young! It was a wonderful place - at the end of a road so they could run and howl and chase things without worrying about traffic (although we did worry about bears!). Moosie went quite feral and started taking all the toys away into the woods to kill/bury. It was a lot of fun!


----------



## grietje

BookerMoose said:


> I have been thinking a lot about our old friends recently, as we come up on the one year anniversary of the loss of both Popcorn (January 14) and Moose (January 24)...



There is nothing better than a lounging hound!  The photo is lovely as is your note.


----------



## Mousse

BookerMoose said:


> I have been thinking a lot about our old friends recently, as we come up on the one year anniversary of the loss of both Popcorn (January 14) and Moose (January 24). Today is also full of happy memories as it is the 15th anniversary of the day we drove through a snowstorm into eastern Washington to pick up Moosie. I like to remember him just as he was then (crazy and gangly) - although I also have a soft spot in my heart when I think of him struggling valiantly to get to the pet store for pupperoni on his last morning. Next week would also have been Booker's 20th birthday (January 18). I can't believe she has been gone for almost three years already. I still sometimes get a tear in my ear when I think of all three of them - but also smile at the many happy memories we had together over the years. And Hubble, Shortcake and Nutmeg have certainly helped to fill in the holes in our pack, and our hearts, with lots of love and craziness (especially from Nutmeg, on both accounts) - but I still really miss my puppies.
> 
> Here is a picture of (from left) Popcorn, Booker and Moose on a trip to a cabin in Washington state from about 2006 or so. They all look so young! It was a wonderful place - at the end of a road so they could run and howl and chase things without worrying about traffic (although we did worry about bears!). Moosie went quite feral and started taking all the toys away into the woods to kill/bury. It was a lot of fun!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3572503



So sweet. Reminds me of growing up with our crazy hound dogs.


----------



## septembersiren

BookerMoose said:


> I have been thinking a lot about our old friends recently, as we come up on the one year anniversary of the loss of both Popcorn (January 14) and Moose (January 24). Today is also full of happy memories as it is the 15th anniversary of the day we drove through a snowstorm into eastern Washington to pick up Moosie. I like to remember him just as he was then (crazy and gangly) - although I also have a soft spot in my heart when I think of him struggling valiantly to get to the pet store for pupperoni on his last morning. Next week would also have been Booker's 20th birthday (January 18). I can't believe she has been gone for almost three years already. I still sometimes get a tear in my ear when I think of all three of them - but also smile at the many happy memories we had together over the years. And Hubble, Shortcake and Nutmeg have certainly helped to fill in the holes in our pack, and our hearts, with lots of love and craziness (especially from Nutmeg, on both accounts) - but I still really miss my puppies.
> 
> Here is a picture of (from left) Popcorn, Booker and Moose on a trip to a cabin in Washington state from about 2006 or so. They all look so young! It was a wonderful place - at the end of a road so they could run and howl and chase things without worrying about traffic (although we did worry about bears!). Moosie went quite feral and started taking all the toys away into the woods to kill/bury. It was a lot of fun!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3572503



Such a beautiful tribute to your furry children
I often think of my long gone hounds 
I can't believe that Wicky is going to be 8 this year
Seems like she is still a puppy until I look at her beautiful face that has gotten so gray
She is my change of life baby
[emoji853] she will be my last furry baby


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

You think this canard karung is similar to my teal Cervo tote - similar enough that I should quit thinking about it?


----------



## missbellamama

BV_LC_poodle said:


> You think this canard karung is similar to my teal Cervo tote - similar enough that I should quit thinking about it?
> 
> View attachment 3573582
> 
> View attachment 3573583
> 
> View attachment 3573584


my opinion....you can never have enough BV or canard (teal)    both are stunning and keepers


----------



## V0N1B2

I don't think they're anything alike.
Buy what you love.


----------



## ksuromax

Just stunning!.... both are too beautiful to choose one over another


----------



## luvprada

septembersiren said:


> Since I "retired" I have down sized my possessions to fit into my bedroom and 5 storage totes
> I have definitely stuck to
> "If I buy something new I get rid of something old"
> I still have a lot of shoes that I could not part with
> I have a pair of gray flannel heels from Bonwit Teller Dept store that I can not part with. These days my uniform in winter is either sweats or jeans. I have 1 pair of jeans for "dress" and then 2 pair of knock around jeans
> I only have 6 handbags which for me is a lot
> The thing I have in abundance and can't seem to stop the growth are my rubber duckies
> I don't buy them any more but do receive them as gifts
> It is funny that the older I got the less I need



+1


----------



## luvprada

BookerMoose said:


> I have been thinking a lot about our old friends recently, as we come up on the one year anniversary of the loss of both Popcorn (January 14) and Moose (January 24). Today is also full of happy memories as it is the 15th anniversary of the day we drove through a snowstorm into eastern Washington to pick up Moosie. I like to remember him just as he was then (crazy and gangly) - although I also have a soft spot in my heart when I think of him struggling valiantly to get to the pet store for pupperoni on his last morning. Next week would also have been Booker's 20th birthday (January 18). I can't believe she has been gone for almost three years already. I still sometimes get a tear in my ear when I think of all three of them - but also smile at the many happy memories we had together over the years. And Hubble, Shortcake and Nutmeg have certainly helped to fill in the holes in our pack, and our hearts, with lots of love and craziness (especially from Nutmeg, on both accounts) - but I still really miss my puppies.
> 
> Here is a picture of (from left) Popcorn, Booker and Moose on a trip to a cabin in Washington state from about 2006 or so. They all look so young! It was a wonderful place - at the end of a road so they could run and howl and chase things without worrying about traffic (although we did worry about bears!). Moosie went quite feral and started taking all the toys away into the woods to kill/bury. It was a lot of fun!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3572503



I'm so terribly sorry for your losses. My dogs are all very loved. Each loss breaks my heart. Thank you for sharing your tribute.


----------



## LLANeedle

BV_LC_poodle said:


> You think this canard karung is similar to my teal Cervo tote - similar enough that I should quit thinking about it?
> 
> View attachment 3573582
> 
> View attachment 3573583
> 
> View attachment 3573584


Where is this lido beauty?


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

LLANeedle said:


> Where is this lido beauty?



In my closet - probably not too happy if she knew that a new member in Canard is joining our pack


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

missbellamama said:


> my opinion....you can never have enough BV or canard (teal)    both are stunning and keepers





V0N1B2 said:


> I don't think they're anything alike.
> Buy what you love.





ksuromax said:


> Just stunning!.... both are too beautiful to choose one over another



Blowing kisses to my enablers


----------



## GoStanford

What do you do when you see somebody you don't like carrying a BV you do like?    The negativity of the person is projecting onto my impression of the bag.  Thanks for letting me vent!


----------



## LLANeedle

BV_LC_poodle said:


> In my closet - probably not too happy if she knew that a new member in Canard is joining our pack


Just explain to Miss Lido that you are covering your seasons.......she's more fall winter and the cero is more spring summer......she'll understand.


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

GoStanford said:


> What do you do when you see somebody you don't like carrying a BV you do like?    The negativity of the person is projecting onto my impression of the bag.  Thanks for letting me vent!



That person is helping you to save money


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

We are expecting another week of rain so before the storm comes in, we went hiking today. 

Here's Nickel and his BFF.


----------



## diane278

BV_LC_poodle said:


> We are expecting another week of rain so before the storm comes in, we went hiking today.
> 
> Here's Nickel and his BFF.
> 
> View attachment 3575738


Hi, Nickel. You are my favorite color.....NLG....you handsome boy!


----------



## CoastalCouture

Happy New Year my BV buddies! I have missed tPF recently. Had some trouble with the App on my trusty iPad but, that is all sorted and we are back.


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

CoastalCouture said:


> Happy New Year my BV buddies! I have missed tPF recently. Had some trouble with the App on my trusty iPad but, that is all sorted and we are back.



Happy New Year and welcome back!  The app hasn't been working on my iPad for a while (but it has been working fine on my phone).  Does it require an update or reinstalling of the app to get it work again?


----------



## CoastalCouture

Yes, there was an update and after I installed it, it did not work. I deleted the app and reinstalled it and it works better than ever.


----------



## ksuromax

CoastalCouture said:


> Happy New Year my BV buddies! I have missed tPF recently. Had some trouble with the App on my trusty iPad but, that is all sorted and we are back.


Happy New Year and welcome back!


----------



## ksuromax

can anyone, please, be so kind to educate me quickly - is Toscana the same colour as Camel? if not, what is the defference between the two? 
heaps of thanks in advance!!


----------



## grietje

Happy new year Coastal!  I hope you are well and happy.
BVLC, the dog photo is fabulous.  What a par. Lesley and Harry are dozing on the couch as I type.  I think we'll head to the river for a walk soon.


----------



## septembersiren

What good looking furry friends
The Westie........
Picture the coloring of toto from the wizard of oz on that Westie and you have Wicky


----------



## ksuromax

I,ve been craving for caramel and toffee recently, this is the result of it: 
Poussin and Toscana, are they too similar to justify having both?


----------



## V0N1B2

I don't think they're anything alike, but it's important what _you_ think


----------



## ksuromax

V0N1B2 said:


> I don't think they're anything alike, but it's important what _you_ think


 i think i want them all and BV cannot be enough  
but the voice of common sense somewhere deep down inside me says maybe i should be content with just one? lol


----------



## septembersiren

ksuromax said:


> I,ve been craving for caramel and toffee recently, this is the result of it:
> Poussin and Toscana, are they too similar to justify having both?
> View attachment 3576880
> View attachment 3576881



The one on the right really reminds me of Noce or maybe Tea


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

Ten days before Chinese New Year and we are overdosing on Radish Cakes already.


----------



## ksuromax

septembersiren said:


> The one on the right really reminds me of Noce or maybe Tea


It's caramel/ toffee Toscana
Absolutely amazing yummy brown
And it's a new design (fully woven handle)
I love it!!


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

Quick question:

Is the Mini Ponza a large belly? It's significantly smaller than my large degrade Venice belly but both tags show that they are large.  I believe the number for a medium ends with 499.


----------



## V0N1B2

Both Belly Bags are a large. Does the treatment of the bag account for the difference in size?


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

V0N1B2 said:


> Both Belly Bags are a large. Does the treatment of the bag account for the difference in size?



I guess so [emoji848]

Thanks.


----------



## jburgh

BV_LC_poodle said:


> I guess so [emoji848]
> 
> Thanks.


There are always some differences in a handmade bag.  Some of my large Venetas differ from another by as much as one inch.


----------



## GoStanford

I didn't think my question merited its own thread - do Cervo Hobos stretch out over time?  I'm not very tall to begin with, and when empty I can hold it in my hand and keep it from grazing the floor, but with stuff in it it's pretty close.  I just received one that was labelled as cobalt on the Neiman's website as I recall, but their interior tag says Bluette.  Thoughts?  I have wanted a Cervo Hobo for a while now.  The deerskin picks up the bright colors so beautifully, but it really isn't a critical need for me right now.


----------



## ksuromax

GoStanford said:


> I didn't think my question merited its own thread - do Cervo Hobos stretch out over time?  I'm not very tall to begin with, and when empty I can hold it in my hand and keep it from grazing the floor, but with stuff in it it's pretty close.  I just received one that was labelled as cobalt on the Neiman's website as I recall, but their interior tag says Bluette.  Thoughts?  I have wanted a Cervo Hobo for a while now.  The deerskin picks up the bright colors so beautifully, but it really isn't a critical need for me right now.


i have one from 2009 and a few recent ones, i compared them (need to dig out that post) and found minimal difference 
so my 2 cents - no, it doesn't 
as all hand-made items all bags may vary within +/- 1-2 cm


----------



## ksuromax

Advice on first BV purchase
here it is


----------



## ksuromax

a side note: on one of my snaps the older bag hangs 1-2 cm lower, but she feels softer and slouchier, too
this could be due to her finish, newer bags are washed (lavato) and feel thicker and more tend to keep the shape, for a ref it feels like jeans vs fleece pants, hope it makes sense.  
let me know if you need posts with measuring tape


----------



## LLANeedle

GoStanford said:


> I didn't think my question merited its own thread - do Cervo Hobos stretch out over time?  I'm not very tall to begin with, and when empty I can hold it in my hand and keep it from grazing the floor, but with stuff in it it's pretty close.  I just received one that was labelled as cobalt on the Neiman's website as I recall, but their interior tag says Bluette.  Thoughts?  I have wanted a Cervo Hobo for a while now.  The deerskin picks up the bright colors so beautifully, but it really isn't a critical need for me right now.


Mine did and it started to graze the ground.....I gave it away.


----------



## indiaink

GoStanford said:


> I didn't think my question merited its own thread - do Cervo Hobos stretch out over time?  I'm not very tall to begin with, and when empty I can hold it in my hand and keep it from grazing the floor, but with stuff in it it's pretty close.  I just received one that was labelled as cobalt on the Neiman's website as I recall, but their interior tag says Bluette.  Thoughts?  I have wanted a Cervo Hobo for a while now.  The deerskin picks up the bright colors so beautifully, but it really isn't a critical need for me right now.


I am the Cervo Hobo Nut Case who pops in every so often, and - they may stretch, but I've never carried them by the handle just hanging down beside me, as I am not tall enough to do that. I will grab a bunch o' handle and hand-carry that way, or it stays on my shoulder, where it is soooo comfy that NO other bag will EVER take its place.

ETA: I somehow think that a hobo is not meant to be carried in the hand, but on the shoulder, if that helps your decision-making process.

My 2¢


----------



## ksuromax

indiaink said:


> I am the Cervo Hobo Nut Case who pops in every so often, and - they may stretch, but I've never carried them by the handle just hanging down beside me, as I am not tall enough to do that. I will grab a bunch o' handle and hand-carry that way, or it stays on my shoulder, where it is soooo comfy that NO other bag will EVER take its place.
> 
> ETA: I somehow think that a hobo is not meant to be carried in the hand, but on the shoulder, if that helps your decision-making process.
> 
> My 2¢


+1


----------



## septembersiren

GoStanford said:


> I didn't think my question merited its own thread - do Cervo Hobos stretch out over time?  I'm not very tall to begin with, and when empty I can hold it in my hand and keep it from grazing the floor, but with stuff in it it's pretty close.  I just received one that was labelled as cobalt on the Neiman's website as I recall, but their interior tag says Bluette.  Thoughts?  I have wanted a Cervo Hobo for a while now.  The deerskin picks up the bright colors so beautifully, but it really isn't a critical need for me right now.



There is a tag in the bag that says bluette
I have never seen a BV bag with a tag that gave the name of the color
Just curious here 
Could you post a pic of the tag


----------



## GoStanford

septembersiren said:


> There is a tag in the bag that says bluette
> I have never seen a BV bag with a tag that gave the name of the color
> Just curious here
> Could you post a pic of the tag



I wish I could quote multiple posts above - all of you have been so helpful.  It's actually not the BV tag but a Neiman's tag that says Bluette, as does the shipping receipt.  I have it packed up to return.  The reason I was concerned about the grazing the ground is that I often grab bags by the very top of the handle - as I'm getting out of the car, or letting it slide off my shoulder to put on a sofa or something, and it very easily could dash against the ground.  That's fine in a way, not letting the bag impact my daily habits, but in the end, I decided against keeping it.  I agree, the shoulder carry is a very natural feeling for the Cervo Hobo.  Absolutely gorgeous bag!  Deerskin has such a nice way of picking up bright colors.


----------



## indiaink

GoStanford said:


> I wish I could quote multiple posts above - all of you have been so helpful.  It's actually not the BV tag but a Neiman's tag that says Bluette, as does the shipping receipt.  I have it packed up to return.  The reason I was concerned about the grazing the ground is that I often grab bags by the very top of the handle - as I'm getting out of the car, or letting it slide off my shoulder to put on a sofa or something, and it very easily could dash against the ground.  That's fine in a way, not letting the bag impact my daily habits, but in the end, I decided against keeping it.  I agree, the shoulder carry is a very natural feeling for the Cervo Hobo.  Absolutely gorgeous bag!  Deerskin has such a nice way of picking up bright colors.


Your reasoning makes perfect sense!  It's all in what we're used to and prefer, which is why there are so many styles. Something for everyone


----------



## ksuromax

Hope everyone's had a blessed and busy with good stuff weekend, thus no time to post here... it's been unusually quiet... great new week everyone!


----------



## CoastalCouture

Yes, it's been quiet. I know for myself, lately my mind has been other places. So I made some hats and took a walk with friends on Saturday.
The purse I carried was my Tumi cross body. It was a rainy day.


----------



## grietje

I too have had my mind elsewhere.  To be perfectly candid--and I know we're not supposed to discuss politics--I'm just struggling with the 'change.' I find myself so incredibly sad and overwhelmed by it. I am trying to get past these feelings so I can move onto more constructive behavior.  The only thing that is benefitting from my current state is my AMEX card--that retail therapy can't even fix this is saying something!!!

I've also got a ton of work going on in an area where I don't have a lot of knowledge so I'm learning as quickly as I can.


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

grietje said:


> I too have had my mind elsewhere.  To be perfectly candid--and I know we're not supposed to discuss politics--I'm just struggling with the 'change.' I find myself so incredibly sad and overwhelmed by it. I am trying to get past these feelings so I can move onto more constructive behavior.  The only thing that is benefitting from my current state is my AMEX card--that retail therapy can't even fix this is saying something!!!
> 
> I've also got a ton of work going on in an area where I don't have a lot of knowledge so I'm learning as quickly as I can.



Same here but my AMEX card has been pretty tired in the past two months. I also have some personal pain to deal with. I have also been busy preparing for Chinese New Year.

P.S. A few of reveals are to be expected.


----------



## septembersiren

We had a big Nor'easter here yesterday
No tv and no internet
Wires down everywhere 
Waiting for the cable guy whenever he gets here
I wonder what number I am in the que


----------



## CoastalCouture

Sorry for your pain BV_LC_poodle. What kind of preparations are you making for Chinese New Year?


----------



## diane278

I saw a BV croc medallion (?) for the Year of the Rooster on instagram and asked Danah to find out about it. Turns out it was a key ring.  They also come in coin pouches.  I wanted to share them as they are so beautiful and not on any US retail sites I've looked at.  
Wouldn't they be gorgeous as a charm hanging on a bag?!


Key rings ($850) above                  Coin pouches ($1100) below


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

CoastalCouture said:


> Sorry for your pain BV_LC_poodle. What kind of preparations are you making for Chinese New Year?



I have made some Radish Cakes, Taro Cakes and rice cakes. We won't cook during the first 10 days of the new year. According to our customs, the Kitchen God will take a vacation and report to the Heaven Emperor how good each household has been. The  stove (fire) is not watched/protected while He is away. Therefore we are supposed to cook.  The above prepared dishes are what we will eat. 

I have also finished some shopping. We wear new underwears, new pjs and slippers on CNY's eve. I have also finished cleaning up and donating some clothing and shoes. We don't sweep/clean for the first 10 days.  

I have bathed Nickel and given him a groom. Humans got haircuts too. I have also prepared red pockets for our nephews and nieces.  Ah, I need to set up alarms to call our seniors in the different parts of the world. 

That's about it. This is the simplified version of our celebration here


----------



## V0N1B2

I am adopting CNY customs and not sweeping until February 8th. Because, hey why not? I like it when other cultures/customs work to my advantage 
I have a hair consult this week but I'm not going to cut it until late February. I need all the luck I can get.
Any Roosters here?


----------



## ksuromax

V0N1B2 said:


> I am adopting CNY customs and not sweeping until February 8th. Because, hey why not? I like it when other cultures/customs work to my advantage
> I have a hair consult this week but I'm not going to cut it until late February. I need all the luck I can get.
> Any Roosters here?


my son is a Rooster, i am representing a leaving Monkey 
so we plan (without being anyhow related to China ) to please the Rooster in the house, so our son will be pleased in many ways  
Monkey was kind to us, hope Rooster will be the same


----------



## ksuromax

BV_LC_poodle said:


> I have made some Radish Cakes, Taro Cakes and rice cakes. We won't cook during the first 10 days of the new year. According to our customs, the Kitchen God will take a vacation and report to the Heaven Emperor how good each household has been. The  stove (fire) is not watched/protected while He is away. Therefore we are supposed to cook.  The above prepared dishes are what we will eat.
> 
> I have also finished some shopping. We wear new underwears, new pjs and slippers on CNY's eve. I have also finished cleaning up and donating some clothing and shoes. We don't sweep/clean for the first 10 days.
> 
> I have bathed Nickel and given him a groom. Humans got haircuts too. I have also prepared red pockets for our nephews and nieces.  Ah, I need to set up alarms to call our seniors in the different parts of the world.
> 
> That's about it. This is the simplified version of our celebration here


Gosh!! 10 days!!! 10 days of NO cooking!!!! 
i will be jealous all 10 days!!  
happy New Year!! Hope it will be as bright and colourful as the Rooster's tail!


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

The tradition tradition is 14 days. Some families shorten to 10 and some go with 7 days. It applies to no sweeping, no cooking, no taking out trash, no shampooing etc. I have never been able to follow the no washing my hair and the trash thing. Actually my mom never followed that so it never was followed in my home.  I only skip the first day of the new year and that's it.

The Year of Monkey wasn't good to me but I am hopeful that things will get better.


----------



## missbellamama

V0N1B2 said:


> I am adopting CNY customs and not sweeping until February 8th. Because, hey why not? I like it when other cultures/customs work to my advantage
> I have a hair consult this week but I'm not going to cut it until late February. I need all the luck I can get.
> Any Roosters here?


here...I have looked into my CNY horoscope,  looking forward to celebrating a milestone BDay


----------



## septembersiren

My bday is September what am I 
I think I am a dog am a tiger


----------



## ksuromax

septembersiren said:


> My bday is September what am I
> I think I am a dog am a tiger


Chinese is by year, Rooster is 2017, 2005, 1993, 1981.....
September is Zodiac, before 22 you are virgo, after - libra


----------



## septembersiren

ksuromax said:


> Chinese is by year, Rooster is 2017, 2005, 1993, 1981.....
> September is Zodiac, before 22 you are virgo, after - libra



On the cusp Virgo/libra


----------



## ksuromax

septembersiren said:


> On the cusp Virgo/libra


Is your bd on 22nd??


----------



## septembersiren

ksuromax said:


> Is your bd on 22nd??



Yes


----------



## ksuromax

septembersiren said:


> Yes


 mine as well is on the cusp, libra and scorpio.
It's on the same date as my Mum's, 23 oct, she is 100% libra, i am 100% scorpio, go figure!


----------



## septembersiren

Crazy right 
I would say that I am more Virgo than Libra 
Of course people will debate that
So I tell people I am a Virgo on the even days of the month and Libra on the odd days 
People walk away bewildered [emoji15] 
Lol


----------



## V0N1B2

I am a sheep. But I am not just your regular everyday sheep. I am a FIRE sheep. I was hoping to be a cute fluffy sheep with a great coat but no, I'm all RAWR! 
Unfortch this year of the Rooster will be even less kind to me than last year - if that's even possible. *sigh* 



septembersiren said:


> Crazy right
> I would say that I am more Virgo than Libra
> Of course people will debate that
> So I tell people I am a Virgo on the even days of the month and Libra on the odd days
> People walk away bewildered [emoji15]
> Lol


I have a very good friend with the same birthdate. She is a 50/50 mix of both signs. (If you believe all that stuff)


----------



## septembersiren

I don't mind being a Tiger


----------



## diane278

I checked and I'm an Ox. Not my first choice in animals, but......


----------



## V0N1B2

I hear ya... my first choice is Panda but if we're going for accuracy, I guess Cougar would be most fitting


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

diane278 said:


> I checked and I'm an Ox. Not my first choice in animals, but......



Ox is hardworking, loyal and a homebody.


----------



## jburgh

I am dog, loyal to a fault. We don't celebrate CNY in particular, but we do try to get in a few extra visits to our favorite dim sum place.


----------



## diane278

BV_LC_poodle said:


> Ox is hardworking, loyal and a homebody.



Well, now I'm ok with it.  I'm definitely a homebody. And I'd like to think I have the other characteristics as well...
Thank you, BV_LC_poodle!


----------



## grietje

I was born year of the horse. And I'm a Scorpio!


----------



## ksuromax

diane278 said:


> I checked and I'm an Ox. Not my first choice in animals, but......


well, still not that bad.... 
especially if cooked well...


----------



## ksuromax

As i said earlier, i am a Monkey (leaving year) turned 36 past year, and i can't agree more, i am one indeed! Restless and always ready for some fun! and I'me Scorpio (Hi @grietje )
DH is my full match, so we are kinda soul mates and best partners in crime


----------



## diane278

When I'm not an ox, I'm Aquarius.


----------



## ksuromax

diane278 said:


> When I'm not an ox, I'm Aquarius.


Hmmm... someone's got a BD soon....


----------



## septembersiren

If you follow BV on Instagram they have a lovely display? Of the key rings and coin purses
I don't remember BV doing coin purses since the more than adorable (and I think jburgh has a couple) animal coin purses
I am sure they are going to sell out and never make it to sale
I can see Mousse with one of these 
When I saw it I thought of her


----------



## KpopKyle

Hi all! Just bought this Boston Bag pre-loved and was wondering if anyone knew what year it was released in this color. The website description said the color is called Atlantic. I know the serial number doesn't have date information, so if someone knows when this color and style were available, I'd love to know! Thanks so much!


----------



## V0N1B2

KpopKyle said:


> Hi all! Just bought this Boston Bag pre-loved and was wondering if anyone knew what year it was released in this color. The website description said the color is called Atlantic. I know the serial number doesn't have date information, so if someone knows when this color and style were available, I'd love to know! Thanks so much!
> 
> View attachment 3587662


If memory serves me correct, it's from 2015. Fall 2015, I think?


----------



## KpopKyle

V0N1B2 said:


> If memory serves me correct, it's from 2015. Fall 2015, I think?



It's possibly that recent? That's awesome if it is! That explains why it's in such tip-top condition! Thank you so very much for your help!


----------



## grietje

KpopKyle said:


> Hi all! Just bought this Boston Bag pre-loved and was wondering if anyone knew what year it was released in this color. The website description said the color is called Atlantic. I know the serial number doesn't have date information, so if someone knows when this color and style were available, I'd love to know! Thanks so much!
> ]



What does the serial tag say?  Take a photo.  If it's two rows of numbers we can tell you the exact season and color.  If it's one row, it's an internal number that only BV can decipher.


----------



## GoStanford

Wondering if anybody here picked up the beautiful PVC Cabat that was listed on Yoogi's (lately there have been a couple of Cabats listed) and if a reveal is coming up.


----------



## BV_LC_poodle




----------



## diane278

BV_LC_poodle said:


> View attachment 3587841



Does Nickel's coat get darker during the winter months and then more silver during the sunny months? He looks darker in this photo, although still as handsome as ever.....or maybe he's like BV colors and his coat looks different colors based on the lighting at the time of the photo....


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

diane278 said:


> Does Nickel's coat get darker during the winter months and then more silver during the sunny months? He looks darker in this photo, although still as handsome as ever.....or maybe he's like BV colors and his coat looks different colors based on the lighting at the time of the photo....



It's definitely lighting.


----------



## Mousse

BV_LC_poodle said:


> It's definitely lighting.
> 
> View attachment 3587873



Nickel is such a handsome and charismatic dudedog! [emoji251]


----------



## Mousse

GoStanford said:


> Wondering if anybody here picked up the beautiful PVC Cabat that was listed on Yoogi's (lately there have been a couple of Cabats listed) and if a reveal is coming up.



The clear PVC nappa cabat from SS 2012 is a fab bag. I have the large. My DH calls it the "beach bag." It's such a versatile work and travel bag. I often carry it with my Argento pillow tucked inside.


----------



## Mousse

V0N1B2 said:


> If memory serves me correct, it's from 2015. Fall 2015, I think?



You are correct our BV historian extraordinaire!


----------



## Mousse

septembersiren said:


> If you follow BV on Instagram they have a lovely display? Of the key rings and coin purses
> I don't remember BV doing coin purses since the more than adorable (and I think jburgh has a couple) animal coin purses
> I am sure they are going to sell out and never make it to sale
> I can see Mousse with one of these
> When I saw it I thought of her



I just checked out the video on Instagram. They are calling out to me....


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

Mousse said:


> I just checked out the video on Instagram. They are calling out to me....



I want the pink one! The green one looks nice too.


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

The BV red pockets


----------



## diane278

BV_LC_poodle said:


> The BV red pockets
> View attachment 3588354



Love the BV red pockets.


----------



## diane278

Mousse said:


> I just checked out the video on Instagram. They are calling out to me....





BV_LC_poodle said:


> I want the pink one! The green one looks nice too.



I like the red one. I am currently attempting to enforce a personal 'cooling off period' before making purchases that are not necessities. I instituted this last week. It's looking a bit wobbly, but so far I'm still on track.  FYI It would help if someone here got one and posted it so I could enjoy it from afar....


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

Mousse said:


> I just checked out the video on Instagram. They are calling out to me....



My SA in the city said they havent got them yet.


----------



## Mousse

diane278 said:


> I like the red one. I am currently attempting to enforce a personal 'cooling off period' before making purchases that are not necessities. I instituted this last week. It's looking a bit wobbly, but so far I'm still on track.  FYI It would help if someone here got one and posted it so I could enjoy it from afar....



I heard from my SA that the red coin purses are sold out. Bummer.


----------



## diane278

Mousse said:


> I heard from my SA that the red coin purses are sold out. Bummer.


Geez! Already? Well that takes care of that.


----------



## KpopKyle

grietje said:


> What does the serial tag say?  Take a photo.  If it's two rows of numbers we can tell you the exact season and color.  If it's one row, it's an internal number that only BV can decipher.



It's the one row serial number, unfortunately! But thanks to some smart members - I know it's from Fall 2015!


----------



## KpopKyle

V0N1B2 said:


> If memory serves me correct, it's from 2015. Fall 2015, I think?





Mousse said:


> You are correct our BV historian extraordinaire!



That's so awesome!!! Thanks so much for your brilliant memories!!!


----------



## Mousse

diane278 said:


> Geez! Already? Well that takes care of that.



I was ready to go for it and was so disappointed when Danah informed me it was sold out. Maybe one will show up...


----------



## diane278

Mousse said:


> I was ready to go for it and was so disappointed when Danah informed me it was sold out. Maybe one will show up...


Fingers crossed that you find one. Maybe BV will make some more. If they sold out this quickly, it's a pretty clear sign that they need to make more in that color.


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

Mousse said:


> I was ready to go for it and was so disappointed when Danah informed me it was sold out. Maybe one will show up...



Will let you know when my SA at San Francisco alerts me of the incoming stock.


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

My fellow BVettes, 

I mentioned that a close friend of mine chose to end her life last month. Her celebrate of life ceremony is coming up but I don't want to go. I don't want to say goodbye to her there. I don't want to remember her as an urn. Am I being a bad person? Please tell me honestly what you think.

Thanks.


----------



## missbellamama

BV_LC_poodle said:


> My fellow BVettes,
> 
> I mentioned that a close friend of mine chose to end her life last month. Her celebrate of life ceremony is coming up but I don't want to go. I don't want to say goodbye to her there. I don't want to remember her as an urn. Am I being a bad person? Please tell me honestly what you think.
> 
> Thanks.


BVLC, my most heartfelt condolences, for your loss    your decision is  very difficult, and no you are not a "bad" person just  the opposite, your attending the celebration of life is a remembrance of all things you and she alone shared.  You will make the right choice I'm sure.


----------



## grietje

BV_LC_poodle said:


> My fellow BVettes,
> 
> I mentioned that a close friend of mine chose to end her life last month. Her celebrate of life ceremony is coming up but I don't want to go. I don't want to say goodbye to her there. I don't want to remember her as an urn. Am I being a bad person? Please tell me honestly what you think.
> 
> Thanks.



A friend of my husband committed suicide three years ago and we had the same feeling about going.  But we did and it was a wonderful experience.  The minister gave an outstanding talk about the pain involved with not understanding and the sense of 'what could I have done'. And the attendance was huge and we were all their together and sad, and I think we all left with a sense of peace and understanding.  It could be cathartic for you.

Dr Sophia Yin ended her life almost two years ago.  She was one of the foremost animal behaviorist in the world and I worked with her.  We developed a personal rapport and it was so sad when she died. I went to her celebration of life and again felt comfort in that my feelings of loss were not in isolation and that I got to hear so many neat stories of her.  I'm really glad I went.

J, I think you should go.  I think you will be sad but you will also be surprised by the love that is felt. And it will provide some closure for you.  The questions surrounding the suicide will not be answered but your grief and your ability to love in the face of this loss will be nurtured.  And finally, better to go and be sad than regret you never went.


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

grietje said:


> A friend of my husband committed suicide three years ago and we had the same feeling about going.  But we did and it was a wonderful experience.  The minister gave an outstanding talk about the pain involved with not understanding and the sense of 'what could I have done'. And the attendance was huge and we were all their together and sad, and I think we all left with a sense of peace and understanding.  It could be cathartic for you.
> 
> Dr Sophia Yin ended her life almost two years ago.  She was one of the foremost animal behaviorist in the world and I worked with her.  We developed a personal rapport and it was so sad when she died. I went to her celebration of life and again felt comfort in that my feelings of loss were not in isolation and that I got to hear so many neat stories of her.  I'm really glad I went.
> 
> J, I think you should go.  I think you will be sad but you will also be surprised by the love that is felt. And it will provide some closure for you.  The questions surrounding the suicide will not be answered but your grief and your ability to love in the face of this loss will be nurtured.  And finally, better to go and be sad than regret you never went.



When Dr. Yin passed away, I was very sad too. Shocked, actually. 

I hold nothing against suicide. I know why my friend did it. I don't love her less. I don't have the 'what I could have done' question. I just don't want to remember her as an urn. Once you see that, you can't un-see. I don't want to hear people talking about her in past tense. 

I just want to remember her waving bye at me and Nickel in front of her apartment with her dog in her arms when we last visited her in the east coast. 

I'll re-read your message and think about it. You always offer the most thoughtful and wise posts.  Thank you, G.


----------



## ksuromax

BV_LC_poodle said:


> My fellow BVettes,
> 
> I mentioned that a close friend of mine chose to end her life last month. Her celebrate of life ceremony is coming up but I don't want to go. I don't want to say goodbye to her there. I don't want to remember her as an urn. Am I being a bad person? Please tell me honestly what you think.
> 
> Thanks.


I totally feel you! It would tear me apart as well, i like to have good, sweet memories of a person (or a place) especially if you definitely will not have any other chance to over-write this ....


----------



## septembersiren

Had to stop by for a minute 
I'm going to be a grand mom again 
It's a boy 
There are 15 girls in my family
This will be the first boy in my son's generation
I am beside myself with happiness


----------



## grietje

septembersiren said:


> Had to stop by for a minute
> I'm going to be a grand mom again
> It's a boy
> There are 15 girls in my family
> This will be the first boy in my son's generation
> I am beside myself with happiness



Wooohooo!  Wonderful news and I've come to enjoy reading your posts about your grandkids.  You're just marvelous to them.  They're lucky to have you, as are we on this board.  Don't be a stranger because it's just a little too quiet without you!


----------



## ksuromax

septembersiren said:


> Had to stop by for a minute
> I'm going to be a grand mom again
> It's a boy
> There are 15 girls in my family
> This will be the first boy in my son's generation
> I am beside myself with happiness


Congratulations!!!!!!!!


----------



## diane278

septembersiren said:


> Had to stop by for a minute
> I'm going to be a grand mom again
> It's a boy
> There are 15 girls in my family
> This will be the first boy in my son's generation
> I am beside myself with happiness



How exciting! I know you travel to visit Hazel. How close by will this grandchild be?


----------



## septembersiren

diane278 said:


> How exciting! I know you travel to visit Hazel. How close by will this grandchild be?



This is the one in Florida
My DIL put up a pic of Hazel with the caption
Big sister to a little mister 
It was so cute
I am very excited can't wait until June
Thank you all my friends for the good wishes


----------



## Juda

BV_LC_poodle said:


> My fellow BVettes,
> I mentioned that a close friend of mine chose to end her life last month. Her celebrate of life ceremony is coming up but I don't want to go. I don't want to say goodbye to her there. I don't want to remember her as an urn. Am I being a bad person? Please tell me honestly what you think.
> 
> Thanks.


----------



## Juda

Bad person towards her?
Bad person towards family and friends?
Or bad person towards yourself?
And by bad do you mean selfish?
I like grietje point of view, it will give you some sort of closure and it will help you heal.
Sometimes we complicate things in our heads and make things harder on ourselves.
No matter what you decide I can assure you that you are not a bad person at all, but a caring and loving friend.
I understand your concern and I feel it is very sweet and only a caring person would worry about such thing.


----------



## ksuromax

septembersiren said:


> This is the one in Florida
> My DIL put up a pic of Hazel with the caption
> Big sister to a little mister
> It was so cute
> I am very excited can't wait until June
> Thank you all my friends for the good wishes


I'm LVING your new avatar, sooo cute!!!!


----------



## Mousse

I'm in the kitchen making a huge batch of carnitas for our friends super bowl party tomorrow. I'm changing my recipe a bit. I found a coffee porter with Mexican chocolate from a brewery in San Diego called Tusk & Grain. I'm also adding some Mexican Coca Cola to add a hint of sweet and enhance the caramelization. Photos tomorrow of the finished product. Time to get cooking...


----------



## Mousse

A photo preview. The ingredients and the carnitas ready to pop into the oven. This is a non-traditional and low fat recipe.


----------



## Mousse

The finished carnitas. Yum.


----------



## jburgh

Somebody special was born on this day...
*Happy Birthday indiaink!*


----------



## V0N1B2

Happy Birthday Miss J (indiaink). 
Mwah!


----------



## indiaink

V0N1B2 said:


> Happy Birthday Miss J (indiaink).
> Mwah!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3598460





jburgh said:


> Somebody special was born on this day...
> *Happy Birthday indiaink!*



Aw, thanks, guys!


----------



## ksuromax

Happy birthday!!!! @indiaink  
Have a lovely day!!!


----------



## indiaink

ksuromax said:


> Happy birthday!!!! @indiaink
> Have a lovely day!!!


Thank you!


----------



## indiaink

8 mo old today, here is Rhyn!  First day without his e-collar in a week and a half (he was licking his neuter surgery site, it got infected, and a round of antibiotics and daily wipes later) and he's all fine now! Happy boy!


----------



## Nekolassa

Good morning! Had no idea where to ask, can someone id this tote for me? Any info is appreciated


----------



## jburgh

Nekolassa said:


> Good morning! Had no idea where to ask, can someone id this tote for me? Any info is appreciated
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3600155
> View attachment 3600156



Welcome to BV, we have a thread for ID only requests, it is here:  https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/please-id-this-bv-style-color-age-post-here.115185/

Please post your request there.  Take a look around our BV forum to become acquainted with the threads, you will be amazed at how helpful many of them are.
Thanks!


----------



## BookerMoose

Happy belated birthday Indiaink!  I seem to always be behind these days.  And I am tired of snow (I live in Vancouver for a reason)!

Quick question - does anyone have something in both Carmino and Eclipse and, if so, would you say they are too similar to have both?  I have seen a few comparison pictures and descriptions here which suggest that Carmino is more of a true red and Eclipse is much darker, almost burgundy - but I am not convinced one way or the other yet and was just hoping to get more feedback.  Thanks!


----------



## ksuromax

BookerMoose said:


> Happy belated birthday Indiaink!  I seem to always be behind these days.  And I am tired of snow (I live in Vancouver for a reason)!
> 
> Quick question - does anyone have something in both Carmino and Eclipse and, if so, would you say they are too similar to have both?  I have seen a few comparison pictures and descriptions here which suggest that Carmino is more of a true red and Eclipse is much darker, almost burgundy - but I am not convinced one way or the other yet and was just hoping to get more feedback.  Thanks!


I have Carmino and i agree on true red definition, very deep, saturated and rich red, on the darker side of reds i'd say, with no orange hue.
Sorry, cannot do a side by side with Eclipse as i don't own any, but i can take a few snaps in different light if you need


----------



## BookerMoose

ksuromax said:


> I have Carmino and i agree on true red definition, very deep, saturated and rich red, on the darker side of reds i'd say, with no orange hue.
> Sorry, cannot do a side by side with Eclipse as i don't own any, but i can take a few snaps in different light if you need



Thanks ksuromax.  I already do have Carmino and am now considering Eclipse - and trying to figure out if they are going to be too close to justify both...  such a first world problem!


----------



## ksuromax

BookerMoose said:


> Thanks ksuromax.  I already do have Carmino and am now considering Eclipse - and trying to figure out if they are going to be too close to justify both...  such a first world problem!


Ah, ok then


----------



## BookerMoose

Here is another burning question - does anyone know what brown was included in the seasonal colours together with Ink and Opera - and therefore had the purple lining?  Maybe Bark?  i don't recall seeing a brown with the purple lining before but maybe I just missed it.


----------



## ksuromax

BookerMoose said:


> Here is another burning question - does anyone know what brown was included in the seasonal colours together with Ink and Opera - and therefore had the purple lining?  Maybe Bark?  i don't recall seeing a brown with the purple lining before but maybe I just missed it.


There was green also...


----------



## indiaink

BookerMoose said:


> Happy belated birthday Indiaink!  I seem to always be behind these days.  And I am tired of snow (I live in Vancouver for a reason)!



*Thank you!!!*


----------



## indiaink

BookerMoose said:


> Here is another burning question - does anyone know what brown was included in the seasonal colours together with Ink and Opera - and therefore had the purple lining?  Maybe Bark?  i don't recall seeing a brown with the purple lining before but maybe I just missed it.


Ink (lambskin), China (Cervo), Opera, and Billiardo (green).  I don't recall a brown with the purple suede lining...  Have you spied something?


----------



## V0N1B2

BookerMoose said:


> Here is another burning question - does anyone know what brown was included in the seasonal colours together with Ink and Opera - and therefore had the purple lining?  Maybe Bark?  i don't recall seeing a brown with the purple lining before but maybe I just missed it.


Toffee


----------



## indiaink

V0N1B2 said:


> Toffee


Of course! I know it's been written a million times, but you are quite brilliant!


----------



## ksuromax

Holy cookies.... looks pretty similar to Toscana
Colour code 2772


----------



## BookerMoose

*V0N 1B0* is definitely brilliant - thank you!!!! Toffee it is!  So the next burning question - how does Toffee compare to Truffle and/or Tea?  Too close to have them all?  Truffle and Tea are already pretty close...


----------



## V0N1B2

BookerMoose said:


> *V0N 1B0* is definitely brilliant - thank you!!!! Toffee it is!  So the next burning question - how does Toffee compare to Truffle and/or Tea?  Too close to have them all?  Truffle and Tea are already pretty close...


IMO, Toffee is much more subdued than Truffle. I always felt Truffle was a weird colour (a good weird) and hard to describe. I think Tea pulls more red if that makes sense, like it almost has a rust-like quality.
I've seen side by side pics somewhere, lemme see if I can find them.

EDIT: I found them but it was side by sides with Steel. I have a Toffee wallet and I'll be in your 'hood next week (Wed-Fri) so if you want to meet up, I'm happy to show it to you, or you can take it home and compare to your Truffle. My wallet has developed a patina though, so the colour has darkened a bit since it was new.


----------



## Mousse

Canard Cervo Hobo enjoying Happy Hour at the Aloft PDX. The Cucumber Collins is so calming after a crazy, bumpy flight.


----------



## BookerMoose

V0N1B2 said:


> IMO, Toffee is much more subdued than Truffle. I always felt Truffle was a weird colour (a good weird) and hard to describe. I think Tea pulls more red if that makes sense, like it almost has a rust-like quality.
> I've seen side by side pics somewhere, lemme see if I can find them.
> 
> EDIT: I found them but it was side by sides with Steel. I have a Toffee wallet and I'll be in your 'hood next week (Wed-Fri) so if you want to meet up, I'm happy to show it to you, or you can take it home and compare to your Truffle. My wallet has developed a patina though, so the colour has darkened a bit since it was new.



You are amazing *VON1B2 -* who needs plain old photo comparisons when you can have a personal IRL colour comparison!  Unfortunately I'm likely to be out of town next week or I would have taken you up on your incredibly kind offer... although I think I have decided against the Toffee regardless as I don't think the quality is all that great and I am obsessing more at this point still on the Eclipse.  So i think I will just move on from the Toffee and focus on the Eclipse and try to decide whether to go for it or not.


----------



## BookerMoose

ksuromax said:


> There was green also...



Oh, I know that green well - it is one of my obsessions as I saw a Montaigne in the green on BlueFly once many years ago, didn't pull the trigger (I think I had it in my cart about five times, but then just let it go) and I have been searching for it again for years now.  If anyone ever sees that green Montaigne anywhere (or Yolk or Limo - those are my other burning obsessions) PLEASE let me know!


----------



## V0N1B2

BookerMoose said:


> You are amazing *VON1B2 -* who needs plain old photo comparisons when you can have a personal IRL colour comparison!  Unfortunately I'm likely to be out of town next week or I would have taken you up on your incredibly kind offer... although I think I have decided against the Toffee regardless as I don't think the quality is all that great and I am obsessing more at this point still on the Eclipse.  So i think I will just move on from the Toffee and focus on the Eclipse and try to decide whether to go for it or not.


Well.... how much room is in your Montaigne Madness Mini Showroom? Sounds like you need to add another shelf.


----------



## V0N1B2

Mousse said:


> Canard Cervo Hobo enjoying Happy Hour at the Aloft PDX. The Cucumber Collins is so calming after a crazy, bumpy flight.
> View attachment 3600836


Are you sure you're not in a nightclub? That is some weird light going on - your Canard looks like Cobalt.
Just what exactly do these "biz trips" entail?  I think you're holding out on us.


----------



## ksuromax

BookerMoose said:


> Oh, I know that green well - it is one of my obsessions as I saw a Montaigne in the green on BlueFly once many years ago, didn't pull the trigger (I think I had it in my cart about five times, but then just let it go) and I have been searching for it again for years now.  If anyone ever sees that green Montaigne anywhere (or Yolk or Limo - those are my other burning obsessions) PLEASE let me know!


same here... i am still kicking myself for letting go that incredibly beautiful cervo hobo in Billiardo with purple lining....


----------



## BookerMoose

Oh


V0N1B2 said:


> Well.... how much room is in your Montaigne Madness Mini Showroom? Sounds like you need to add another shelf.



In the works... two shelves actually.  Then I have to stop (but I am running out of colours anyway...)!


----------



## Louliu71

ksuromax said:


> Holy cookies.... looks pretty similar to Toscana
> Colour code 2772



Ok, so I'm in big trouble so please consider your answer carefully lol....

Is Toscana similar to Mulberry oak? [emoji15]


----------



## Mousse

I'm on my way home from PDX. Stopped for lunch at my all time favorite hangout in Portlandia - The Screen Door. Oysters and a cup of gumbo. I just love the foodie scene here.


----------



## Mousse

V0N1B2 said:


> Are you sure you're not in a nightclub? That is some weird light going on - your Canard looks like Cobalt.
> Just what exactly do these "biz trips" entail?  I think you're holding out on us.



I was at the Aloft bar. At night they try to make it look clubby with mood lighting and great drinks.


----------



## ksuromax

Louliu71 said:


> Ok, so I'm in big trouble so please consider your answer carefully lol....
> 
> Is Toscana similar to Mulberry oak? [emoji15]


Lol  
no, i din't think they are very similar, i'd say it's closer to natural/tan rather than oak. 
I can do a ref snap for you tomorrow morning


----------



## septembersiren

Hi BVettes
Hope everyone is doing well.
Been having a rough couple of weeks
I have very little family left
My kids grand kids couple cousins
My one cousin, who is my age has been in and out of the hospital for the last couple weeks. He had a bad heart, diabetes, is a double amputee, confined to a wheelchair. Now he has lost the sight in one of his eyes to glaucoma. He keeps going into congestive heart failure  and then every stay in the hospital he is released with different meds. He takes about 25 different pills a day. He is in a program called Caring. This is basically like assisted living in your own home. They claim he is not nursing home material because he can do things for himself.
Needless to say this is wreaking havoc on my IBS and I haven't been straying far from home.
It is a shame because my cousin doesn't have a mean bone in his body. He just got stuck with a crappy body.
Very sad very [emoji24]


----------



## GoStanford

septembersiren said:


> Hi BVettes
> Hope everyone is doing well.
> Been having a rough couple of weeks


I'm sorry to hear about the difficult time you are going through.  I'm hoping the positive thoughts of the new grandbaby coming will help.  It doesn't take away the sadness of loss, though.  I think it must be a hard thing to ascend to the top of the generational chart and have that sense of responsibility for the generations coming up.  Your cousin sounds like an amazing person to deal with everything he's going through.


----------



## ksuromax

It's been a quiet, stay-at-home sunday, spent some time on my hobby and got my V's nails done, not that i am celebrating it big time, but just for the spirit... besides, it compliments my 2 new red bags, New Red cervo hobo and last snatch Pillow in Vesuvio... Love is in the air!


----------



## indiaink

@brunomars - #princetribute - I just watched Bruno shred a guitar like Prince had came down to earth. What a perfect tribute, purple coat and all!  Bruno's talent knows no bounds!


----------



## jburgh

Cute nails, K!  I've got the creeping crud rhinovirus that is going around the west coast of the US.  Any one else have this? Is it going to get better someday? I have used up 4 boxes of Kleenex in the past 4 days.


----------



## GoStanford

jburgh said:


> I've got the creeping crud rhinovirus that is going around the west coast of the US.  Any one else have this?


I just started it - watery eyes, irritated nose, very painful sore throat.  Ouch ouch.  It's that miserable dragging feeling of not being sick enough to stay in bed, but not being well enough to do things normally.


----------



## ksuromax

gosh.... that's not nice at all... sending healing vibes your way, ladies!! LVEly day to all!!


----------



## ksuromax

jburgh said:


> Cute nails, K!


thank you


----------



## V0N1B2

septembersiren said:


> Hi BVettes
> Hope everyone is doing well.
> Been having a rough couple of weeks
> I have very little family left
> My kids grand kids couple cousins
> My one cousin, who is my age has been in and out of the hospital for the last couple weeks. He had a bad heart, diabetes, is a double amputee, confined to a wheelchair. Now he has lost the sight in one of his eyes to glaucoma. He keeps going into congestive heart failure  and then every stay in the hospital he is released with different meds. He takes about 25 different pills a day. He is in a program called Caring. This is basically like assisted living in your own home. They claim he is not nursing home material because he can do things for himself.
> Needless to say this is wreaking havoc on my IBS and I haven't been straying far from home.
> It is a shame because my cousin doesn't have a mean bone in his body. He just got stuck with a crappy body.
> Very sad very [emoji24]


I'm glad there is a support program in place for your cousin. Sending positive vibes and hugs from Canada 


indiaink said:


> @brunomars - #princetribute - I just watched Bruno shred a guitar like Prince had came down to earth. What a perfect tribute, purple coat and all!  Bruno's talent knows no bounds!


He was great, and I have to admit I didn't even know he played the guitar. 



jburgh said:


> Cute nails, K!  I've got the creeping crud rhinovirus that is going around the west coast of the US.  Any one else have this? Is it going to get better someday? I have used up 4 boxes of Kleenex in the past 4 days.


I've had something since the week before Christmas and can't shake it but it's been in my chest for the last month. It's super tight and then it loosens and then it goes back to tight again. Thankfully I only suffered from plugged ears and a little bit of the sniffles early on, but no horrible snuffleupagus issues. I truly believe that my Botox appointment on Wednesday will cure it. 
Okay, it won't cure it, but I'm going to look at least two years younger so....
Hope you feel better soon - it sucks, eh?


----------



## LLANeedle

jburgh said:


> Cute nails, K!  I've got the creeping crud rhinovirus that is going around the west coast of the US.  Any one else have this? Is it going to get better someday? I have used up 4 boxes of Kleenex in the past 4 days.


Me!  It came on suddenly just days after getting over a Noro virus.  Sudden onset combined with chills and fever and lots of head and sinus crud......I was told it's the Korean flu, the one we are not vaccinated against.  Ten days and I'm still coughing and blowing.  Feel better soon!


----------



## zooba

Take care of yourselves. We have already had a young boy in our are pass away after developing type a flu. My son and several others in our school  have also been infected. 

When did BV put a blue lining in their bags? I have ano orange regency tote that I bought because I love the contrast of blue against orange.

Happy Valentine's Day ladies!


----------



## V0N1B2

zooba said:


> Take care of yourselves. We have already had a young boy in our are pass away after developing type a flu. My son and several others in our school  have also been infected.
> 
> When did BV put a blue lining in their bags? I have ano orange regency tote that I bought because I love the contrast of blue against orange.
> 
> Happy Valentine's Day ladies!


I think it was around 2007/2007 for a couple of colours - Marmo, an Orange, an Olive-y green, a Blue, and I want to say a Red as well. 
I could be wrong but I think the bright blue lining in the Orange bags was 2005-ish, but I'm not 100% positive.


----------



## ksuromax

My 2006-2007 Julie, Sloane and small shoulder bag in Amarone (recent snatch) are all lined in pale blue suede, if that helps to cut off point of time...


----------



## septembersiren

Maemo was usually lined in blue


----------



## septembersiren

Happy Valentine's Day everyone [emoji898][emoji253]


----------



## jburgh

Norovirus is going around here like the plague.  Luckily it hasn't hit me, but a few people at work had it and and ended up in the ER. If anyone does get the flu, go to your doc quickly.  They can so a snap test and get you on an antiviral. I'm pretty sure stuff like Tamiflu has to be started within 48 hours...any docs/nurses here to verify?


----------



## LLANeedle

jburgh said:


> Norovirus is going around here like the plague.  Luckily it hasn't hit me, but a few people at work had it and and ended up in the ER. If anyone does get the flu, go to your doc quickly.  They can so a snap test and get you on an antiviral. I'm pretty sure stuff like Tamiflu has to be started within 48 hours...any docs/nurses here to verify?


Antivirals do need to be given in the first 48 hours.  I was away at a knitting retreat......too sick to participate and too sick to drive myself home.


----------



## septembersiren

So sorry that you are both under the weather
Feel better


----------



## GoStanford

Thank you all for the positive vibes.  Fever last night and cough today, so I may go to the acute care clinic tomorrow, though I feel a bit better compared to yesterday.


----------



## septembersiren

Everyone around me is sick 
It is like spring one day
The next it is freezing
Sunday it is supposed to be 65
I just don't know anymore what to wear


----------



## muchstuff

septembersiren said:


> Everyone around me is sick
> It is like spring one day
> The next it is freezing
> Sunday it is supposed to be 65
> I just don't know anymore what to wear


Amen sista, we either have a foot of snow or spring-like conditions here in Vancouver. My folks are an hour further east and they received over three feet of snow last week. Jeez...


----------



## jburgh

Someone special was born on this day, February 17th...

*Happy Birthday BookerMoose!

*


----------



## ksuromax

Happy birthday!!!!!


----------



## BookerMoose

Thanks!  I think I'm coming down with The Cold just in time for my birthday.  Boo.

But my birthday present to myself arrived today just in time for my birthday as well and is much more appreciated.   I went for the Eclipse Montaigne and am happy to confirm that it is nothing like Carmino!!!!


----------



## ksuromax

BookerMoose said:


> Thanks!  I think I'm coming down with The Cold just in time for my birthday.  Boo.
> 
> But my birthday present to myself arrived today just in time for my birthday as well and is much more appreciated.   I went for the Eclipse Montaigne and am happy to confirm that it is nothing like Carmino!!!!


yeeeey!!!! you got it!!!! major congrats!!!! and have a lovely celebration!


----------



## GoStanford

BookerMoose said:


> Thanks!  I think I'm coming down with The Cold just in time for my birthday.  Boo.
> 
> But my birthday present to myself arrived today just in time for my birthday as well and is much more appreciated.   I went for the Eclipse Montaigne and am happy to confirm that it is nothing like Carmino!!!!



Happy Birthday!  Enjoy your special day, and fingers crossed you push that virus away.  Looking forward to pictures soon.


----------



## septembersiren

Happy Birthday Bookermoose!!![emoji898][emoji512][emoji253]


----------



## grietje

Happy birthday!  I assume you are surrounded by beagles!


----------



## grietje

We are at the coast this weekend.  Holy moly it rained but the wind was something else.  We've got very large cypress trees on our property and two huge limbs on the two biggest trees gave way. there is no damage to the house but it puts other limbs in jeopardy. So our arborist is coming tomorrow (on a Sunday -- he's amazing) to figure out what we can do.  The trees weren't maintained well before us and poor cuts have weakened them. We're doing what we can to strength them, but for the big trees, years of no care have taken their toll.

We went on a big hike this morning in wind. When we got close to the beach, the sand was flying and the dogs were right behind us so we could act as a wind break. Needless to say, we didn't spend a lot of time hanging out on the beach. Both dogs are now happily sleeping in the wind free warmth of a dog bed in a sunny window.


----------



## septembersiren

grietje said:


> We are at the coast this weekend.  Holy moly it rained but the wind was something else.  We've got very large cypress trees on our property and two huge limbs on the two biggest trees gave way. there is no damage to the house but it puts other limbs in jeopardy. So our arborist is coming tomorrow (on a Sunday -- he's amazing) to figure out what we can do.  The trees weren't maintained well before us and poor cuts have weakened them. We're doing what we can to strength them, but for the big trees, years of no care have taken their toll.
> 
> We went on a big hike this morning in wind. When we got close to the beach, the sand was flying and the dogs were right behind us so we could act as a wind break. Needless to say, we didn't spend a lot of time hanging out on the beach. Both dogs are now happily sleeping in the wind free warmth of a dog bed in a sunny window.



Glad you are not floating away
My niece lives in Del Mar
(I think it is a suburb of San Diego but not sure)
She says they are okay but she has water in her house
I am thinking about my friends in Cali and hoping they are safe
Meanwhile on the opposite coast we are having spring like weather 
Supposed to be 65 tomorrow 
I am usually never cold but this winter I have not been able to get warm

Only 29 days until Spring [emoji322][emoji253][emoji257][emoji255][emoji254][emoji259][emoji106]


----------



## V0N1B2

I am so over winter. I can't wait until Spring! I'm anxiously awaiting the opening of our local golf courses.


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

V0N1B2 said:


> I am so over winter. I can't wait until Spring! I'm anxiously awaiting the opening of our local golf courses.



LOVE your avatar!


----------



## jburgh

I heard that the area where @diane278 lives got a lot of rain...Diane where are you?


----------



## Mousse

We are getting hammered with wind and rain in the Silicon Valley tonight. I'm off to LA for an overnight biz trip tomorrow morning. My trip last week to PDX was so bumpy. Hoping the winds calm down tomorrow and hoping there are no cancellations on Southwest. Luckily all of my meetings in LA are in Santa Monica and the South Bay. Happy I don't have to drive to the Valley on the 405 and the 101. Won't have time to check out the remodeled Rodeo Drive boutique. Will check it out on my next trip in mid March.


----------



## ksuromax

UAE ain't much better, the whole week it's grey, dull, dusty and quite windy sometimes... 
One positive thing is it's cold enough to wear a wool sweater and/or a leather jacket!!


----------



## diane278

jburgh said:


> I heard that the area where @diane278 lives got a lot of rain...Diane where are you?



I'm in San Jose, visiting my sister for a couple of days. It's pouring here too. May wait until later this week to drive back. I think it's supposed to clear up on Wednesday......


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

It's raining pretty heavily here in San Francisco too. Nickel hasn't been able to go the park for a week and is pretty sad. I tried to explain to him that people lost their homes but the little guy didn't seem to understand. [emoji31]


----------



## ksuromax

i am thinking aloud (or 'in writing' would be more appropriate??) 
as i mentioned earlier, i am considering a Cabat.... not quite sure if i really need one, but i definitely want one, as i personally think that as a true BV-ette my collection is incomplete without having at least one  
it definitely will be a pre-loved one, and i am not in a hurry
been recently going through my current collection i realised that i have one pretty similar bag - Chanel On The Road tote
she is almost the same size as the medium cabat (L40 x H30 x W12 cm) and has 2 handles
but costruction is different, the middle section is fully zipped, thus it's safe for travelling, and it has four (i think) small pockets on the sides. 
so, my question (to my own self) is - DO I NEED a Cabat?? can they live together in my closet and get enough of use to justify the spenditure?.... 
i love big bags, i love carry-on-the-shoulder totes, i don't travel much but with 2 kids every outing is almost equal to a short trip... 
any comments and think-in-writing-s are welcome


----------



## grietje

Do you need aCabat?

There is a big temptation to think that a Cabat completes one's BV collection.  I say that only applies if you actually like the bag and if it suits your life style.  

You're acquiring quite a collection quickly.  But what I see you gravitating towards is the pillow and baseball hobo.  There's an ease to what you gravitate to and the Cabat shares that.  But style wise, it's perhaps a bit less modern. And that may not align with you.  Do you use your Chanel tote a ton?

My experience was this:  I liked the bag but every time I tried one on, it didn't look right. So I just accepted that I was not a Cabat girl.  It was much later, I realized color had a ton to do with it.  and I found one I really liked. Also, the timing was better.  I was a bit older, traveling less, and the function and style aligned with he look I had.

I also want to pint out that I feel like I should have a Knot.  IVe had two actually. But I am not a Knot girl!  As much I think they are elegant and cool, they just don't work with my lifestyle.  So I admire from afar.


----------



## ksuromax

grietje said:


> Do you need aCabat?
> 
> There is a big temptation to think that a Cabat completes one's BV collection.  I say that only applies if you actually like the bag and if it suits your life style.
> 
> You're acquiring quite a collection quickly.  But what I see you gravitating towards is the pillow and baseball hobo.  There's an ease to what you gravitate to and the Cabat shares that.  But style wise, it's perhaps a bit less modern. And that may not align with you.  Do you use your Chanel tote a ton?
> 
> My experience was this:  I liked the bag but every time I tried one on, it didn't look right. So I just accepted that I was not a Cabat girl.  It was much later, I realized color had a ton to do with it.  and I found one I really liked. Also, the timing was better.  I was a bit older, traveling less, and the function and style aligned with he look I had.
> 
> I also want to pint out that I feel like I should have a Knot.  IVe had two actually. But I am not a Knot girl!  As much I think they are elegant and cool, they just don't work with my lifestyle.  So I admire from afar.


thanks a lot, Grietje  you are targeting exact points of my curiosity and concerns  
Yes, it's temptation indeed
and yes, i do like it a lot. But liking doesn't necessarily mean it's gonna work for me
hobos work best for me, i love all about them! 
Pillows are my compromise (i tried them many times, never got them) but then i had a problem with my neck and shoulder and i had to revise my carry-the-whole-house-along approach, and now i force myself to carry bare minimum on light/weekend errands, besides, i have them in those loud colours which are good in small pieces (for me at least). 
I do like ease. 
I used to use my CC tote a lot more earlier, but it gets too heavy when i drop everything in it, because it easily accommodates all and a bit more, so, keeping in mind my shoulder issue i don't use it too often now.
I tend to agree with you on timing, maybe it's just not right moment.... yet... 
but it could be a combo thing... i am crazy in love with my memory knot, but absolutely cool-minded with any other option. 
Maybe if i see THAT VERY ONE AND ONLY piece that will make my heart jump, i will not doubt and question myself?... 
Thanks a lot for all correct questions and very wise ideas, really appreciate it


----------



## BookerMoose

Over the years I've also had a lingering feeling that I simply cannot be a "true" BVette without a Cabat - but I have always ended up resisting, or at least so far (but if I find a Peed-in-da-Pool Mini some day, my continued resistance is likely going to be futile).

What has always stopped me from pulling the trigger is partly price (how many Montaignes could I get for that same amount?) and partly that I have no earthly idea in what circumstances I would ever carry a Cabat, as it is all I can do to fill up a Montaigne for day to day use, and I already have a great bag for when I need to carry just a little bit more, such as when travelling, which also fits comfortably over my shoulder (my Bella).  Of course I feel much the same way about the Knot, but I did nevertheless go for both special orders and I don't regret that - although again I have few occasions to carry them but I like to just take them out and look at them from time to time!


----------



## V0N1B2

If weight is an issue, please remember that a medium Cabat - depending on leather and treatment - weighs anywhere between 2-4lbs before you've even put anything in it.


----------



## BookerMoose

grietje said:


> Happy birthday!  I assume you are surrounded by beagles!



Always!


----------



## ksuromax

V0N1B2 said:


> If weight is an issue, please remember that a medium Cabat - depending on leather and treatment - weighs anywhere between 2-4lbs before you've even put anything in it.


Good point.... somehow i forgot about it....


----------



## ksuromax

BookerMoose said:


> Over the years I've also had a lingering feeling that I simply cannot be a "true" BVette without a Cabat - but I have always ended up resisting, or at least so far (but if I find a Peed-in-da-Pool Mini some day, my continued resistance is likely going to be futile).
> 
> What has always stopped me from pulling the trigger is partly price (how many Montaignes could I get for that same amount?) and partly that I have no earthly idea in what circumstances I would ever carry a Cabat, as it is all I can do to fill up a Montaigne for day to day use, and I already have a great bag for when I need to carry just a little bit more, such as when travelling, which also fits comfortably over my shoulder (my Bella).  Of course I feel much the same way about the Knot, but I did nevertheless go for both special orders and I don't regret that - although again I have few occasions to carry them but I like to just take them out and look at them from time to time!


I was thinking about a pre-loved one, so prise wise it's not THAT far from my hobos  
But in general, yes, i am thinking of number of days/occassions to wear it and i don't feel that i cannot do without it, so probably Grietje is right, it's just not the time... one day it will 'click' ...probably....


----------



## ksuromax

Thank you all so much.... such a great team we have here, i am endlessly grateful for all your ideas and inputs!!


----------



## Mousse

I'm in LA for biz. The flight down from SJC wasn't as bumpy as I expected. They are predicting LA sunshine for Weds.


----------



## septembersiren

Well when I was a SA I always felt the that a complete BV collection would be
1 Veneta
1 Sloan or Pyramid bag
I Cervo bag
1 pillow in a size that you like 
1  Montaigne
1 knot
1 Cabat

Then you would have a bag for every occasion
Since I was a SA. Many bags have come and gone but these bags are the core of the Iconic BV line

I always loved the original ball bag
I like to be organized and with those 4 pockets it would be impossible not to be organized 
Plus the shape and strap were great 
It stayed on your shoulder and fit beautifully under your arm

But I love my large belly veneta


----------



## Mousse

This one is for you V0N... waiting to board my flight from LAX to SJC.


----------



## V0N1B2

Ooh pretty. Okay maybe it doesn't look like a nightclub in that lounge but still... :graucho;


----------



## Mousse

V0N1B2 said:


> Ooh pretty. Okay maybe it doesn't look like a nightclub in that lounge but still... :graucho;



LOL. It's the Gordon Biersch at LAX T1. I am of course the most stylish of the lot hanging out here. It's school vacation week and this place is exploding with tourists and a few biz travelers like me.


----------



## grietje

I got this close to a storm trooper! He wasn't interested in arresting me.


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

Recently I started using an app called Stylebook to keep track of my purses and shoes inventory. 

https://appsto.re/us/coOau.i

I punch in the price of each item and add a picture and other info (season, color, etc.) I can keep a log of which one I wear using the calendar feature and it automatically calculates price per wear for me. 

I think I'm going to use this to help me in my collection management. Items that haven't been used for a certain period of time should be rehomed - just like library items that haven't been checked out should be weeded.


----------



## LouiseCPH

BV_LC_poodle said:


> Recently I started using an app called Stylebook to keep track of my purses and shoes inventory.
> 
> https://appsto.re/us/coOau.i
> 
> I punch in the price of each item and add a picture and other info (season, color, etc.) I can keep a log of which one I wear using the calendar feature and it automatically calculates price per wear for me.
> 
> I think I'm going to use this to help me in my collection management. Items that haven't been used for a certain period of time should be rehomed - just like library items that haven't been checked out should be weeded.



I don't feel that way. I have bags that I don't use very often, but I love owning - knowing that for that special occasion or to wear with those particular shoes I am cover bag-wise.

I am impressed, however, by your effort to keep track of your use of your bags, and I hope you will keep us informed on how it goes.


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

LouiseCPH said:


> I have bags that I don't use very often, but I love owning - knowing that for that special occasion or to wear with those particular shoes I am cover bag-wise.
> 
> I am impressed, however, by your effort to keep track of your use of your bags, and I hope you will keep us informed on how it goes.



Trying VERY hard to practice "detachment." It's super hard, I must admit.


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

It's Nickel's 7th birthday today. He's patiently waiting for his puppy patty from in-n-out.


----------



## V0N1B2

Happy Birthday Nickel


----------



## diane278

BV_LC_poodle said:


> Trying VERY hard to practice "detachment." It's super hard, I must admit.



It most certainly is!


----------



## diane278

BV_LC_poodle said:


> It's Nickel's 7th birthday today. He's patiently waiting for his puppy patty from in-n-out.
> 
> View attachment 3617656


Happy birthday, handsome!


----------



## grietje

Holy awkward Bateman!  Epic cluster at the Oscars for best picture!


----------



## V0N1B2

grietje said:


> Holy awkward Bateman!  Epic cluster at the Oscars for best picture!


Yeah, um... awkward.


----------



## septembersiren

Happy Birthday Nickel [emoji512]


----------



## pbkey

Happy birthday to nickel


----------



## Mousse

HBD to a fabulous pooch.


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

Got myself a little something that I would just share here instead of starting a new thread. 

My new bangle and the Calvatos lanyard. There are quite a few metallic colors. One is called Helio, a nice gold which is not as gold as Oro.  I also saw a metallic wallet in New Fume gros grain. It's kind of in between Argento and Brunito.


----------



## septembersiren

Hi everyone

I have been trying to keep up with everyone 
You guys leave he breathless with your acquisitions

I just got over the flu 
The weather is pretty crazy here
Yesterday it was 35 today 45 tomorrow it supposed to be 60

My cousin is coming home from rehab
He is doing as good as he can. Such a shame. He is going to have his eye operated on and he might regain about 60% of his sight in that one eye. This will certainly help his outlook. 

I am extremely proud of Wicky. My cousins grand kids were here yesterday and she behaved beautifully. Small children are really not her forte. She is never around them and she is a big resource guarded. I thought she was going to lose it big time yesterday when the kids climbed in my my lap or my cousins. She held it together even though she was extremely stressed. She was so exhausted she slept from 4 o'clock yesterday until 9 am this morning. She didn't even want to go for a walk last night and I had to wake her this morning. 
I might be getting a new little old lady. I am happy about that. She likes to do crosswords (so do I) and possibly I can get her to play scrabble with me. She is 92 lives alone. Her family is involved and I will not have the family problems I had with my last old lady. I am most happy when taking care of someone. Makes me feel useful.

Von I have been trying to stop by authenticate to help you out but my time right now is not my own.
Hope to see more reveals
[emoji182][emoji178]


----------



## jburgh

Well, I'm a little late to the game, but I wanted to mention that today the 27th is Mid's birthday
*Happy Birthday Mid-*


----------



## V0N1B2

septembersiren said:


> I might be getting a new little old lady. I am happy about that. She likes to do crosswords (so do I) and possibly I can get her to play scrabble with me. She is 92 lives alone. Her family is involved and I will not have the family problems I had with my last old lady. *I am most happy when taking care of someone. Makes me feel useful.*


There was something really comforting about the bolded. It's nice to hear that. My mum has several different caregivers that come in throughout the week and you can really tell the ones that are good at what they do vs. those that are there for a paycheque. I hope you are proud of the work you do. 


septembersiren said:


> Von I have been trying to stop by authenticate to help you out but my time right now is not my own.
> Hope to see more reveals


It's a team effort, ss.  We help each other out where we can.


----------



## ksuromax

BV_LC_poodle said:


> Got myself a little something that I would just share here instead of starting a new thread.
> 
> My new bangle and the Calvatos lanyard. There are quite a few metallic colors. One is called Helio, a nice gold which is not as gold as Oro.  I also saw a metallic wallet in New Fume gros grain. It's kind of in between Argento and Brunito.
> View attachment 3618802
> View attachment 3618803
> View attachment 3618805


Gosh... i keep my eyes on the same lanyard... bracelet is absolutely stunning!!


----------



## septembersiren

Well I just got back from the hospital 
Yep my cousin
His sugar bottomed out at 20 twice today
He was doing so good
He was coming home
They will straighten him out
Then he will come home
[emoji24][emoji43]
BTW I LOVE THE BRACELET


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

septembersiren said:


> Well I just got back from the hospital
> Yep my cousin
> His sugar bottomed out at 20 twice today
> He was doing so good
> He was coming home
> They will straighten him out
> Then he will come home
> [emoji24][emoji43]
> BTW I LOVE THE BRACELET



I hope he will be able to go home soon.


----------



## septembersiren

Cousin went home 
I give it 3 weeks


----------



## diane278

septembersiren said:


> Cousin went home
> I give it 3 weeks


I truly admire your ability to handle all this.


----------



## ksuromax

can't wait till evening....


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

Have you ever liked a style+color+treatment so much that you want to own 2 different sizes?


----------



## CoastalCouture

Finally stuck my nose in to BV at Valley Fair. There were many new lovelies since my last visit some time last year. I came away with a Baby Olimpia in Tourmaline. I have been keeping an eye for the perfect deepest blue cross body bag since forever. The stars were finally in alignment and I made my move.

Bag management and storage dictate that something else has to go. I'm waiting on a quote from a reseller and I hope it comes through before I change my mind about setting them free. Well not free in the $$$ sense, more like the emotional baggage sense. Why is this so hard to do? Even for something which never saw the light of day last year?


----------



## ksuromax

Happy Women's Day, lovely ladies!!! 
My DH didn't make it till midnight/8th  
(Sorry for my legs in pyjama lol)


----------



## ksuromax

i am browsing and surfing sites looking for my perfect Cabat and at the same time reading old posts and comments, 
i don't know if it is still valid and actual, but i will post it anyway 
@Mousse  i saw your post re Cabat in Canard back in 2015 
<a href="https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/canard-reveal-love-at-first-sight.917723/page-4#post-29013635">Canard Reveal.Love at First Sight!</a>
and this is what i found online, worth having a look 
https://www.reebonz.com/ae/bottega-veneta/bags/pre-owned-bottega-veneta-cabat-tote-1437806


----------



## Mousse

ksuromax said:


> i am browsing and surfing sites looking for my perfect Cabat and at the same time reading old posts and comments,
> i don't know if it is still valid and actual, but i will post it anyway
> @Mousse  i saw your post re Cabat in Canard back in 2015
> <a href="https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/canard-reveal-love-at-first-sight.917723/page-4#post-29013635">Canard Reveal.Love at First Sight!</a>
> and this is what i found online, worth having a look
> https://www.reebonz.com/ae/bottega-veneta/bags/pre-owned-bottega-veneta-cabat-tote-1437806



I'm still waiting for the perfect cabat. I have my mind set on a nice bright red like fever or new red. Red is the perfect color pop for me.


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

ksuromax said:


> i am browsing and surfing sites looking for my perfect Cabat and at the same time reading old posts and comments,
> i don't know if it is still valid and actual, but i will post it anyway
> @Mousse  i saw your post re Cabat in Canard back in 2015
> <a href="https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/canard-reveal-love-at-first-sight.917723/page-4#post-29013635">Canard Reveal.Love at First Sight!</a>
> and this is what i found online, worth having a look
> https://www.reebonz.com/ae/bottega-veneta/bags/pre-owned-bottega-veneta-cabat-tote-1437806



I think that's Lagoon. 

When I was at the boutique today, I saw the cabat in Brighton. I usually fall for that type of color but somehow the Brighton cabat didn't do anything for me while the Barolo made my heart sing.


----------



## ksuromax

BV_LC_poodle said:


> I think that's Lagoon.
> 
> When I was at the boutique today, I saw the cabat in Brighton. I usually fall for that type of color but somehow the Brighton cabat didn't do anything for me while the Barolo made my heart sing.


it's mentioned in the listing, it is Lagoon, i just thought it still falls under TEAL category, so, why not to post?... maybe someone will like it  
MODS, if you think it's more appropriate for the "Finds" thread, please, move it accordingly


----------



## septembersiren

Hi everyone

Things have been a bit nuts for me lately
My cousin is home from the hospital.....this week
Wicky and I have been under the weather with a stomach bug
I also have a pulled muscle in my back that keeps me thinking I am having a heart attack
I am really having hypochondria 
It is hard to remember the muscle when you wake up in the middle of the night with pain in your back arm and jaw (everything they say is a sign) 
Oh well it is not my time yet 
And so it goes
I did figure out how to delete private messages from my phone


----------



## V0N1B2

septembersiren said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> Things have been a bit nuts for me lately
> My cousin is home from the hospital.....this week
> Wicky and I have been under the weather with a stomach bug
> I also have a pulled muscle in my back that keeps me thinking I am having a heart attack
> I am really having hypochondria
> It is hard to remember the muscle when you wake up in the middle of the night with pain in your back arm and jaw (everything they say is a sign)
> Oh well it is not my time yet
> And so it goes
> I did figure out how to delete private messages from my phone


Did you survive Snowmageddon 2.0?


----------



## GoStanford

septembersiren said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> Things have been a bit nuts for me lately
> ...
> I also have a pulled muscle in my back that keeps me thinking I am having a heart attack



Not hypochondria - muscle pain really can mimic chest/cardiac pain.  You have a lot going on and I hope you are able to rest and find some moments of calm for yourself.  You do a lot to take care of others!


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

For those of you who have seen Lilac and Watteau, how would you compare these two colors?  Which is less feminine? Which one is more neutral/versatile?  I owned a Watteau and it's not an overly lady-like color for me but I have never seen Lilac.  

Thanks.


----------



## septembersiren

BV_LC_poodle said:


> For those of you who have seen Lilac and Watteau, how would you compare these two colors?  Which is less feminine? Which one is more neutral/versatile?  I owned a Watteau and it's not an overly lady-like color for me but I have never seen Lilac.
> 
> Thanks.



Lilac is like the lightest purple in the face of a purple pansy
It is very feminine with I think if I remember correctly it has a touch of gray under tone


----------



## V0N1B2

BV_LC_poodle said:


> For those of you who have seen Lilac and Watteau, how would you compare these two colors?  Which is less feminine? Which one is more neutral/versatile?  I owned a Watteau and it's not an overly lady-like color for me but I have never seen Lilac.
> 
> Thanks.


I loved Lilac, but then again I fell in love with everything from the FW 2009 campaign.
If I could describe the difference, I would say Lilac had a sexy smokiness to it.  Does that make sense? When I see Watteau, I see Pink. But when I see Lilac, I see a dusty mauve.
However I have not owned Watteau, so take that with a grain of salt.


----------



## V0N1B2

Well, because it's almost the 17th and you only have one more day to indulge in a McDonald's Shamrock Shake without guilt.
*PS: I am neither Irish, nor is my forehead as large as it appears in this photo.


----------



## ksuromax

Cheers V0N!


----------



## ksuromax

Happy St Patrik!!


----------



## septembersiren

Happy St. Padrigs day
Today my little Hazel turned 2
Such a dear little thing
She has just what a girl needs
Elmo and Elsa


----------



## grietje

Went to first round NCAA basketball tournament yesterday.  Nine hours of basketball is a lot!  We watched four games. But it was really fun!  A break today and then we have the second round tomorrow.

As it relates to BV, the chain tote served very well for my wonderful covert operation to sneak in cocoa almonds, chocolate, and cookies. She had those big zip pockets which came in handy!


----------



## KY bag lady

V0N1B2 said:


> I loved Lilac, but then again I fell in love with everything from the FW 2009 campaign.
> If I could describe the difference, I would say Lilac had a sexy smokiness to it.  Does that make sense? When I see Watteau, I see Pink. But when I see Lilac, I see a dusty mauve.
> However I have not owned Watteau, so take that with a grain of salt.





grietje said:


> Went to first round NCAA basketball tournament yesterday.  Nine hours of basketball is a lot!  We watched four games. But it was really fun!  A break today and then we have the second round tomorrow.
> 
> As it relates to BV, the chain tote served very well for my wonderful covert operation to sneak in cocoa almonds, chocolate, and cookies. She had those big zip pockets which came in handy!


 
I envy you at the basketball games, my favorite KY Wildcats are playing this weekend. My daughter has tickets for us to the Final Four in Phoenix but I'm only going if my team is playing. I could sit all day at a ball game, that's my favorite thing. Since I moved to the west coast I started watching UCLA. I am a big Steve Alford fan, I use to watch him play at Indiana, he was a great player and cute too. We went to a lot of his games.


----------



## Kharris332003

A little late!


----------



## V0N1B2

Oooooh I spy beautiful colours in the Fall/Winter 2017 lineup. 
I won't post anything yet since _some_ of us are still waiting for spring to rear it's head.


----------



## diane278

V0N1B2 said:


> Oooooh I spy beautiful colours in the Fall/Winter 2017 lineup.
> I won't post anything yet since _some_ of us are still waiting for spring to rear it's head.



How about just a little tiny taste of what's coming? Please......


----------



## V0N1B2

diane278 said:


> How about just a little tiny taste of what's coming? Please......


Okay, I'll play 
(and I don't know this for a fact, but it looks like there _might _be another metallic coming - don't take it as gospel though)

*THE DRAMA OF IT ALL!!!  
*


----------



## V0N1B2

The Cape! The Retro Glamour! The Bold Colour! The Tailoring!


----------



## septembersiren

V0N1B2 said:


> The Cape! The Retro Glamour! The Bold Colour! The Tailoring!
> 
> View attachment 3638565
> View attachment 3638566
> View attachment 3638567
> View attachment 3638568



Panting and drooling


----------



## diane278

V0N1B2 said:


> Okay, I'll play
> (and I don't know this for a fact, but it looks like there _might _be another metallic coming - don't take it as gospel though)
> 
> *THE DRAMA OF IT ALL!!!
> *
> View attachment 3638558



Thank you!  I have been searching online since you posted and I found a larger photo of that bag. It does look like it might be metallic. Or it could be the lighting.  Crossing my fingers for metallic. I know you're way up north but I think our CIA could use your sleuthing skills. You seem to get the scoop really early.


----------



## V0N1B2

diane278 said:


> Thank you!  I have been searching online since you posted and I found a larger photo of that bag. It does look like it might be metallic. Or it could be the lighting.  Crossing my fingers for metallic. I know you're way up north but I think our CIA could use your sleuthing skills. You seem to get the scoop really early.
> View attachment 3638616


No, no special scoop (I wish I had special BV powers though), I spied this bag in what looks to my eyes like the metallic copper from SS 2009


----------



## GoStanford

These metallics are so pretty!  I just peeked at the BV Instagram feed - more great pictures there.


----------



## diane278

V0N1B2 said:


> No, no special scoop (I wish I had special BV powers though), I spied this bag in what looks to my eyes like the metallic copper from SS 2009
> View attachment 3638647


 
That's nice.....maybe the clutch is the same color....


----------



## Mousse

Made another batch of my wicked good carnitas. Served tonight as a tostada with home made mango salsa and garnished with micro arugula. Super healthy and yummy!


----------



## septembersiren

Mousse said:


> Made another batch of my wicked good carnitas. Served tonight as a tostada with home made mango salsa and garnished with micro arugula. Super healthy and yummy!
> View attachment 3639632



That looks delish
I made short ribs in the slow cooker today
Wicky loved the leftovers she is getting to be quite the gourmand with discerning taste
If she just thinks it's so so she eat a little and leave it
If she likes it she practically eats the plate[emoji190]
Amazing she doesn't really care for shrimp but loves scallops
Silly dog


----------



## GoStanford

Hoping one of you got the Nero Cervo Hobo recently listed on Ebay...I was following it and hope for a reveal soon!


----------



## HereToLearn

GoStanford said:


> Hoping one of you got the Nero Cervo Hobo recently listed on Ebay...I was following it and hope for a reveal soon!


I was doing the same thing!  I would love to see it if someone on here purchased it!


----------



## Kharris332003

This bag showed up in the purse forum app and I did a double take thinking it was a previous version of the Cervo. It's a Massaccesi and is made in Italy. They say imitation is the sincerest form of flattery......


----------



## Astonjacek

Selling is prohibited in the forum.  Please re-read the rules you agreed to when signing up.  Thank you.


----------



## Kharris332003

Astonjacek said:


> Selling is prohibited in the forum.  Please re-read the rules you agreed to when signing up.  Thank you.


OMG--I wasn't selling. I was complaining about the company copying a BV silhouette. I'm so sorry for the confusion. I know many other brands do this but it just made me sad. You can remove the post if it's an issue.  Thank you.


----------



## indiaink

Kharris332003 said:


> OMG--I wasn't selling. I was complaining about the company copying a BV silhouette. I'm so sorry for the confusion. I know many other brands do this but it just made me sad. You can remove the post if it's an issue.  Thank you.


No, dear kharris - that comment was made by a mod and the original comment deleted, because astonjacek apparently posted something against the rules.


----------



## grietje

indiaink said:


> No, dear kharris - that comment was made by a mod and the original comment deleted, because astonjacek apparently posted something against the rules.





Kharris332003 said:


> OMG--I wasn't selling. I was complaining ..



Thank you J for noting that.  I thought the same but couldn't articulate it as well as you did.


----------



## septembersiren

Hi all you fabu BVettes
How is everyone 
My cousin has been in and out of the hospital 
They should make 1 room permanently his 
He is there so often

I started my new job with my 92 year old 
She is very sweet and we have already bonded 

I went out to dinner last night with a friend who is a recent widow
She was carrying a BV
I said where did you get that
She said Italy. So I know she wasn't in Italy recently so I was puzzled. A friend of hers bought it for herself while in Italy carried it twice and decided it wasn't for her. 
The bag was gorgeous. It was a tote type with a zipper closure. Two handles that fit on her shoulder. The zipper had a black tassel hanging from it. The bag was all woven and it was Nero and Ebano. I don't remember seeing anything like it in the American market.
Being me I almost asked if I could see the authenticity tag. Not many people just give away BVs


----------



## KY bag lady

Today was a good day- I passed the written test to renew my driver's license in CA. This is the only state that requires a written test for seniors. This is not an easy test you have to study to pass it.
Now I'm going to buy myself a reward on the BV website, maybe a bracelet or a wallet etc.


----------



## BookerMoose

Congratulations *KY bag lady*!  You definitely deserve a BV reward after that!


----------



## CoastalCouture

septembersiren said:


> I went out to dinner last night with a friend who is a recent widow
> She was carrying a BV
> I said where did you get that
> She said Italy. So I know she wasn't in Italy recently so I was puzzled. A friend of hers bought it for herself while in Italy carried it twice and decided it wasn't for her.
> The bag was gorgeous. It was a tote type with a zipper closure. Two handles that fit on her shoulder. The zipper had a black tassel hanging from it. The bag was all woven and it was Nero and Ebano. I don't remember seeing anything like it in the American market.
> Being me I almost asked if I could see the authenticity tag. Not many people just give away BVs



Is it possible that this bag was from Jennifer Tattanelli? She is based in Florence and does a two tone intraciato style and the two pieces I have both have her signature tassels on the zippers.  I know I posted a picture when I got it. The appeal to me was the workmanship and it was something I had not seen here at home.

http://www.jennifertattanelli.it/129-tote-shopping


My pics are #2075 and 2086 in Sorry I've Cheated thread


----------



## septembersiren

CoastalCouture said:


> Is it possible that this bag was from Jennifer Tattanelli? She is based in Florence and does a two tone intraciato style and the two pieces I have both have her signature tassels on the zippers.  I know I posted a picture when I got it. The appeal to me was the workmanship and it was something I had not seen here at home.
> 
> http://www.jennifertattanelli.it/129-tote-shopping
> 
> 
> My pics are #2075 and 2086 in Sorry I've Cheated thread



Although I see your point 
This was a definite BV weave the Jennifer Tattanelli weave is slightly different
The people that originally developed the weave still make bags in Italy
Next time I see her I am going to ask to see the inside of the bag and the authenticity tag
I will just tell her I can't help myself and I have to authenticate it for her 
She knows I am a bit of a nut case with these things so she will understand


----------



## GoStanford

KY bag lady said:


> Today was a good day- I passed the written test to renew my driver's license in CA. This is the only state that requires a written test for seniors. This is not an easy test you have to study to pass it.
> Now I'm going to buy myself a reward on the BV website, maybe a bracelet or a wallet etc.



I think more states should require written tests for *all* drivers!  It doesn't seem fair to me that seniors are singled out in CA for this test.  Getting a driver's license should (in my opinion) be a fairly difficult thing to do, so that drivers are careful to maintain that privilege.


----------



## Mousse

KY bag lady said:


> Today was a good day- I passed the written test to renew my driver's license in CA. This is the only state that requires a written test for seniors. This is not an easy test you have to study to pass it.
> Now I'm going to buy myself a reward on the BV website, maybe a bracelet or a wallet etc.



You deserve a BV treat!


----------



## LLANeedle

KY bag lady said:


> Today was a good day- I passed the written test to renew my driver's license in CA. This is the only state that requires a written test for seniors. This is not an easy test you have to study to pass it.
> Now I'm going to buy myself a reward on the BV website, maybe a bracelet or a wallet etc.


Kudos KY.  In Vermont you need to take a written and road test every few years after a certain age.


----------



## diane278

KY bag lady said:


> Today was a good day- I passed the written test to renew my driver's license in CA. This is the only state that requires a written test for seniors. This is not an easy test you have to study to pass it.
> Now I'm going to buy myself a reward on the BV website, maybe a bracelet or a wallet etc.



I just checked my Ca. license. It expires in 2020.  I'll be 70.


----------



## KY bag lady

diane278 said:


> I just checked my Ca. license. It expires in 2020.  I'll be 70.


Good Luck Diane!
 Don't think you can pass without studying, nobody knows these rules. It's multiple choice and you only have to recognize the right answer. I feel like I'm in college again studying for finals. And buy yourself a nice reward when you pass. I'm ordering a new zip around coin purse from the BV website today.


----------



## septembersiren

When I moved from PA to NJ I had to take the written test
I did have to study the book
I think it is the practical driving test people should take after a certain age 
After a certain age eye sight goes reflects aren't as good 
I know my Dad after he turned 75 he developed into a hot head with real road rage
I was so happy when he decided to stop driving at 78


----------



## septembersiren

I find this interesting and it is not in the manual
I have asked several police officers 
No one knows the answer 
If you are in a designated turn lane do you have to put your turn signal on


----------



## diane278

KY bag lady said:


> Good Luck Diane!
> Don't think you can pass without studying, nobody knows these rules. It's multiple choice and you only have to recognize the right answer. I feel like I'm in college again studying for finals. And buy yourself a nice reward when you pass. I'm ordering a new zip around coin purse from the BV website today.



There are many new laws regarding teen drivers than were in place back in my day.  I'd expect those to be asked since most taking the test are probably first time drivers. And then there's all this rules that I've forgotten.  Geez!


----------



## LLANeedle

septembersiren said:


> I find this interesting and it is not in the manual
> I have asked several police officers
> No one knows the answer
> If you are in a designated turn lane do you have to put your turn signal on


I've always wondered that myself.


----------



## BookerMoose

I think you would - the people behind you may know it is a designated turn lane, but people coming from other directions may not and therefore seeing your signal could be helpful information to them.


----------



## septembersiren

BookerMoose said:


> I think you would - the people behind you may know it is a designated turn lane, but people coming from other directions may not and therefore seeing your signal could be helpful information to them.



I would think that there would be something on the books about it
But no
I always use my signal out of habit


----------



## septembersiren

septembersiren said:


> Although I see your point
> This was a definite BV weave the Jennifer Tattanelli weave is slightly different
> The people that originally developed the weave still make bags in Italy
> Next time I see her I am going to ask to see the inside of the bag and the authenticity tag
> I will just tell her I can't help myself and I have to authenticate it for her
> She knows I am a bit of a nut case with these things so she will understand



Well after asking to see the authenticity tag 
She told me it is not BV
It is not a knock off or replica it is made by the people who developed the weave
They still make bags in Italy
I used to know their name but can't remember it now 
My friend is ancient like me and she can't remember either


----------



## grietje

I googled the turn signal in a turn only lane, and yes, one has to have the signal on.  I think I do so out of habit.

I spent over six hours spreading bark today.  DH started around 10:30am and finished at 6:00pm.  We took breaks but goodness! That's a long day.  How I respect people who work like that everyday.


----------



## ksuromax

septembersiren said:


> Well after asking to see the authenticity tag
> She told me it is not BV
> It is not a knock off or replica it is made by the people who developed the weave
> They still make bags in Italy
> I used to know their name but can't remember it now
> My friend is ancient like me and she can't remember either


Could it be Pierotucci? 
Cosci was another name that is related to leather weaving in the dark corner of my memory, but if i remember right,  they were swallowed by someone big (Gucci?..) and are not using this name anymore, but back in that time could be them as well...


----------



## septembersiren

ksuromax said:


> Could it be Pierotucci?
> Cosci was another name that is related to leather weaving in the dark corner of my memory, but if i remember right,  they were swallowed by someone big (Gucci?..) and are not using this name anymore, but back in that time could be them as well...



She gave me the name on the bag
2 names
Not sure I wrote them down correctly
Riviera
Lettvra 
She knew it wasn't BV
It was so chic with the Nero/Ebano weave
She says she gets a lot of compliments on it
Meanwhile back at the ranch I carry real BV and no one ever says beans to me which is more than okay
Oh wait someone asked me once if I bought it at the flea market in Florida


----------



## GoStanford

septembersiren said:


> Meanwhile back at the ranch I carry real BV and no one ever says beans to me which is more than okay
> Oh wait someone asked me once if I bought it at the flea market in Florida


This is why, if I see somebody with an accessory or outfit I admire, I say something (if I know them at least in passing, like somebody at work or out and about in the neighborhood).  Occasionally they stare at me like they don't know what brand they are carrying (possible) but I do feel that most of the time, even though we dress mainly to please ourselves, it is nice if somebody we know appreciates the effort we take.  And it doesn't have to be an expensive item, either.  If I like somebody's outfit or shoes or hair, I tell them that item looks great!


----------



## KY bag lady

septembersiren said:


> I find this interesting and it is not in the manual
> I have asked several police officers
> No one knows the answer
> If you are in a designated turn lane do you have to put your turn signal on



I don't think it's against the law but it can cause accidents if you don't use your turn signal.

A driving test would be better for seniors than a written test. You can pass the written test and still be a bad driver. Most states require eye test for seniors. 

Also today is April 3, the day a F4 tornado can through my house while my 3 daughters and I were there. It's been years ago now but it's a day we never forget. We weren't hurt but we lost everything. One reason why I moved to CA.


----------



## CoastalCouture

I'd like to impress upon everyone the importance of wearing sunscreen all the time, everyday. Everything is all taken care of but, I have some new stitches that will prevent me from carrying my beloved BVs for at least week.


----------



## septembersiren

My cousin is back in the hospital again
His sugar bottomed out
He was so out of it that he knocked over a lamp and his bed caught fire
He is lucky he is not dead
He is going to have to go into a nursing home now
We have been trying to get him to go for over a year but he won't do it


----------



## jburgh

grietje said:


> Thank you J for noting that.  I thought the same but couldn't articulate it as well as you did.


Question for you all regarding this. Does the members post show that it was last edited by a moderator? I can see that, can anyone else? BTW, if I ever edit something like that you can be sure I will also pm you about it, too. Thanks.


----------



## diane278

jburgh said:


> Question for you all regarding this. Does the members post show that it was last edited by a moderator? I can see that, can anyone else? BTW, if I ever edit something like that you can be sure I will also pm you about it, too. Thanks.


Yes.....This is what shows up on my iPad. Sorry for the blur. It's an edited screen shot.


----------



## grietje

jburgh said:


> Question for you all regarding this. Does the members post show that it was last edited by a moderator? I can see that, can anyone else? BTW, if I ever edit something like that you can be sure I will also pm you about it, too. Thanks.



I could have sworn there was no edited by a mod thing but I see now it was in the black header and I missed that completely.


----------



## jburgh

GoStanford said:


> This is why, if I see somebody with an accessory or outfit I admire, I say something (if I know them at least in passing, like somebody at work or out and about in the neighborhood).  Occasionally they stare at me like they don't know what brand they are carrying (possible) but I do feel that most of the time, even though we dress mainly to please ourselves, it is nice if somebody we know appreciates the effort we take.  And it doesn't have to be an expensive item, either.  If I like somebody's outfit or shoes or hair, I tell them that item looks great!


I do this too. It drives some of my less sociable friends crazy. I think we should speak more to each other and I always seem to strike up conversations with strangers. Perhaps this is part of my Midwest upbringing. It doesn't always go over so well in the socially frosty Pacific Northwest. At the rate we are going, people will just be texting, vocal cords will de-evolve, and we will grow several more skinny fingers, hehe.


----------



## jburgh

Thanks...just wondering if it was visible.


----------



## BookerMoose

jburgh said:


> I do this too. It drives some of my less sociable friends crazy. I think we should speak more to each other and I always seem to strike up conversations with strangers. Perhaps this is part of my Midwest upbringing. It doesn't always go over so well in the socially frosty Pacific Northwest. At the rate we are going, people will just be texting, vocal cords will de-evolve, and we will grow several more skinny fingers, hehe.


 
I'm usually too shy to talk to people I don't know - unless they have dogs or want to talk about mine...  I happily strike up conversations with anyone and everyone about dogs!


----------



## V0N1B2

jburgh said:


> I do this too. It drives some of my less sociable friends crazy. I think we should speak more to each other and I always seem to strike up conversations with strangers. Perhaps this is part of my Midwest upbringing. It doesn't always go over so well in the socially frosty Pacific Northwest. At the rate we are going, people will just be texting, vocal cords will de-evolve, and we will grow several more skinny fingers, hehe.


I talk to anyone, as you know, and I think we need more human contact in our lives. I'm thinking I should start giving out hugs to random strangers. 

*jburgh will confirm that I talk to strangers and will talk to anyone while waiting in line, trying on shoes... She often has to apologize on my behalf for being Canadian


----------



## GoStanford

septembersiren said:


> My cousin is back in the hospital again
> His sugar bottomed out
> He was so out of it that he knocked over a lamp and his bed caught fire
> He is lucky he is not dead
> He is going to have to go into a nursing home now
> We have been trying to get him to go for over a year but he won't do it



It can be a difficult transition (as you know).  Sending you warm wishes that things go as well as they can.  Thank goodness he could escape the fire.


----------



## GoStanford

Well, the yucky cold viruses keep circulating around.  I stayed home all day today and slept - haven't had to do that in a while.  Staying home to rest when sick is no fun.  If I have to stay home, I'd rather be going through my books or watching a movie or doing something that improves my general surroundings.

I did a little online shopping...will try to post a reveal when it arrives in the next few days...something new to me and in a bright color and little!


----------



## diane278

V0N1B2 said:


> I talk to anyone, as you know, and I think we need more human contact in our lives. I'm thinking I should start giving out hugs to random strangers.
> 
> *jburgh will confirm that I talk to strangers and will talk to anyone while waiting in line, trying on shoes... She often has to apologize on my behalf for being Canadian



Well, I know I'm strange. And I'm proud of it! So, feel free to talk to me anytime.


----------



## septembersiren

My cousin is being released from the hospital today
I am extremely angry and feeling impotent 
Instead of keeping for a few days to find out why his sugar keeps bottoming out
They just got it to normal parameters and released him
I tried to get them to keep him to find out the problem but they wouldn't 
My hands are tied as the Insurance Company is in control
So today I spent my day with my other cousin talking to social workers etc trying to get the wheels in motion for residency in a nursing home 
One of the problems is
When we talk to him he says he will go but when the social worker talks to him he sings a different tune 
Today they said he was not a candidate for residency because he can do things for himself like take a shower
So now we have to get affidavits from the hospital and the Endocrinologist 
His GP
His friend that went into his apt when the fire alarm went off and found the bed on fire 
It is just a mess 
It has taken over our lives 
I have taken care of people that were in their 90's that were less trouble [emoji25][emoji43]


----------



## grietje

GoStanford said:


> This is why, if I see somebody with an accessory or outfit I admire, I say something ...


I definitely do that. It's not about a designer per se, it's more about a great look. I'll also tell a person if their tag is sticking out.  It's never gone unappreciated.



jburgh said:


> ...I think we should speak more to each other and I always seem to strike up conversations with strangers...


I agree. I find it sad this growing isolation.



BookerMoose said:


> ... I happily strike up conversations with anyone and everyone about dogs!


There's nothing like a wagging tail as an ice breaker.  Having a pit bill and a dog that looks like a Doberman (the coonhound) can make the initial hello tentative.  And I'm never offended because I understand.  But there's something so comedic about Harry's huge head and short legs and Lesley's houndy droopiness, that any hesitation is soon overtaken by a need to wuzzle.



V0N1B2 said:


> I talk to anyone, as you know, and I think we need more human contact in our lives. I'm thinking I should start giving out hugs to random strangers...


I am not aware of any laws against that but the last time I read it, the average American has a personal space of 5 sq. ft. so cheers to you for breaking that circumference!


----------



## grietje

septembersiren said:


> My cousin is being released from the hospital today
> I am extremely angry and feeling impotent ... It is just a mess ...It has taken over our lives



We are dealing with something similar on DH's side of the family. It's both tragic and incredibly frustrating. I would not will this on anyone and I am very sorry you are dealing with this.


----------



## CoastalCouture

septembersiren said:


> My cousin is being released from the hospital today
> I am extremely angry and feeling impotent
> Instead of keeping for a few days to find out why his sugar keeps bottoming out
> 
> It is just a mess
> It has taken over our lives
> I have taken care of people that were in their 90's that were less trouble [emoji25][emoji43]



I'm so sorry this has gone on so long. I hope this settles out and things get back to normal for you.


----------



## septembersiren

CoastalCouture said:


> I'm so sorry this has gone on so long. I hope this settles out and things get back to normal for you.



Thank you
It is an on going thing
He became diabetic in his 20's
Quadruple by pass at 46
The last 6 years have been a nightmare with no relief in sight
Part of the problem is no coordination within the medical community 
All these specialist don't talk to each other
They send each their reports but who knows if they get read


----------



## ksuromax

septembersiren said:


> Thank you
> It is an on going thing
> He became diabetic in his 20's
> Quadruple by pass at 46
> The last 6 years have been a nightmare with no relief in sight
> Part of the problem is no coordination within the medical community
> All these specialist don't talk to each other
> They send each their reports but who knows if they get read


So sorry to hear that you have to go through all of this  
Hope this will get sorted out soon and you will have some rest and your cousin will be taken care of by a pro
Sending a big hug of support to you


----------



## septembersiren

Things are now coming together
They are sending him to a nursing home
Under Medicaid (as it stands now and what he is on) he will stay 120 days and become a resident
Now it is just cleaning out his apt and finding a place for the cat


----------



## septembersiren

Found a place for cat
His friend is going to take him


----------



## LouiseCPH

Did you guys see the limited edition Veneta? No wonder it is sold out (on Matches - saw it on the Harrods website, too, though)!


----------



## ksuromax

LouiseCPH said:


> View attachment 3659014
> 
> Did you guys see the limited edition Veneta? No wonder it is sold out (on Matches - saw it on the Harrods website, too, though)!


That's what i call genuine talant! Find something new in something old, simple and plain, and make it look chic, beautiful and timeless classic! No wonder it's sold out!


----------



## grietje

Re the limited edition Veneta, I'm in the minority because I just don't love it.  It's attractive and edgy but not for me. I hope the detailing is on both sides.


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

grietje said:


> Re the limited edition Veneta, I'm in the minority because I just don't love it.  It's attractive and edgy but not for me. I hope the detailing is on both sides.



It's not on both sides?


----------



## grietje

BV_LC_poodle said:


> It's not on both sides?



I would guess yes, but I'm not sure. I haven't seen it in real life.


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

LouiseCPH said:


> View attachment 3659014
> 
> Did you guys see the limited edition Veneta? No wonder it is sold out (on Matches - saw it on the Harrods website, too, though)!



This is very cool.  I think we only have this in Mist here in the states.


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

grietje said:


> I would guess yes, but I'm not sure. I haven't seen it in real life.



Oh... I would be very disappointed if that's the case.


----------



## septembersiren

LouiseCPH said:


> View attachment 3659014
> 
> Did you guys see the limited edition Veneta? No wonder it is sold out (on Matches - saw it on the Harrods website, too, though)!



I have seen a lot of limited edition BV
This is not one of my favorites 
Through the years my favorites are the zipper Veneta (not practical, the zippers catch on your clothes)
The Nuvalato (so beautiful)
And my all time favorite 
The Pleated Veneta

Maybe it is the color 
I am not loving it


----------



## septembersiren

Smiley the cat going to his new home tonight
Poor Smokey
First he was our cat but when we moved Wicky and Smokey did get a long 
So Smokey went to live with my cousin
Now Smokey is going to live with my cousins friend
He is a nice cat 
I hope this is his forever home


----------



## V0N1B2

grietje said:


> Re the limited edition Veneta, I'm in the minority because I just don't love it.  It's attractive and edgy but not for me. I hope the detailing is on both sides.


Also in the minority 
Maybe I'm just a curmudgeonly old hag but I don't like any of them.
Bottega Veneta has completely lost their vision, imo. (and me as a customer) If I wanted patterns and chains and blingy doodahs and belts and hardware, I'd buy Jimmy Choo. Good for them though to grow and attract new customers, but give me a simple Intrecciato Campana any day.
I know there are a lot of people who love the new aesthetic, so that's great - something for everyone and every taste - it's just not mine.


----------



## diane278

I agree with Grietje & Von.  I prefer the intrecciato treatment.  I feel like I better stock up now.


----------



## Mousse

diane278 said:


> I agree with Grietje & Von.  I prefer the intrecciato treatment.  I feel like I better stock up now.



I'm with y'all. This bag isn't doing it for me.


----------



## Mousse

I'm in beautiful La Jolla for biz. Tomorrow I hit the road for a biz meeting in Rancho Mirage. I hear my rental car is already on auto pilot for a stop at the Cabazon outlet. It's been a year since I did some major credit card damage there. Will report back on the goodies in stock.


----------



## CoastalCouture

Mousse, will you be reporting back to us in real time from the outlet?


----------



## Mousse

CoastalCouture said:


> Mousse, will you be reporting back to us in real time from the outlet?



I will certainly be an enabler.


----------



## LLANeedle

I'm with Von.  I thought that veneta looked dated when I saw it.  I too don't like the direction BV is taking.  If I wanted chains I'd go to Chanel.  And the styles with appliqués are trendy but not classic.  To me it cheapens the bag.  I think BV is copying other designers and they've lost their originality.


----------



## ksuromax

i donno, maybe it's just me, but i saw BV signature butterfly's wings in these side decorations, i actually liked them... as LE


----------



## LouiseCPH

I think it is a beautiful bag that reinvents the veneta with references to the weave, the butterflies, the traditional handcrafts . 

I think this type of leather would make me dare buy a light colored Bottega for once - but still, I will not spend my entire yearly bag budget on one bag when I can get several preloved for the same amount.....so here's hoping it turns up used somewhere soon at a fraction of the current price! [emoji4]


----------



## Mousse

Cabazon is loaded with goodies. I took pix and will post tonight. I picked up a special treat. Will post a reveal tonight.


----------



## septembersiren

Well I am sorry to say my pulled muscle turned out to be a heart attack
1 stent in the hospital for a couple days 
They think all the stress brought it on


----------



## LouiseCPH

septembersiren said:


> Well I am sorry to say my pulled muscle turned out to be a heart attack
> 1 stent in the hospital for a couple days
> They think all the stress brought it on



Oh, no! Hope you feel better soon [emoji253]


----------



## LLANeedle

septembersiren said:


> Well I am sorry to say my pulled muscle turned out to be a heart attack
> 1 stent in the hospital for a couple days
> They think all the stress brought it on


OMG.........glad you had it checked out.  Also glad it could be stented.  Bypass is nasty stuff.  Rest up.  Recovery is pretty quick.  Glad your cousins situation is resolved.......so many glads here.


----------



## missbellamama

septembersiren said:


> Well I am sorry to say my pulled muscle turned out to be a heart attack
> 1 stent in the hospital for a couple days
> They think all the stress brought it on


much love  from north of the border, be well and rest.


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

septembersiren said:


> Well I am sorry to say my pulled muscle turned out to be a heart attack
> 1 stent in the hospital for a couple days
> They think all the stress brought it on



Oh geez!  Please take care.  
Nickel is sending you lots of poodle hugs


----------



## septembersiren

BV_LC_poodle said:


> Oh geez!  Please take care.
> Nickel is sending you lots of poodle hugs



Funniest thing was Wicky thought EMTS were there for her 
She was jumping all over saying pet me pet me


----------



## Mousse

septembersiren said:


> Well I am sorry to say my pulled muscle turned out to be a heart attack
> 1 stent in the hospital for a couple days
> They think all the stress brought it on



Hi S,
Please take care of yourself. My thoughts and prayers are with you. [emoji179]


----------



## grietje

septembersiren said:


> Well I am sorry to say my pulled muscle turned out to be a heart attack
> 1 stent in the hospital for a couple days
> They think all the stress brought it on



Oh sh**!!!!! I'm glad you're safe and based on recent posts, it would seem you're in good spirits too. Take good care!


----------



## Kharris332003

septembersiren said:


> Well I am sorry to say my pulled muscle turned out to be a heart attack
> 1 stent in the hospital for a couple days
> They think all the stress brought it on


I am so sorry. Please take good care of yourself for your precious little girl.


----------



## septembersiren

grietje said:


> Oh sh**!!!!! I'm glad you're safe and based on recent posts, it would seem you're in good spirits too. Take good care!



People tell me I am too nasty to die
Besides I am not dying until after I meet the new baby boy 
He makes his appearance at the end of June


----------



## diane278

septembersiren said:


> Well I am sorry to say my pulled muscle turned out to be a heart attack
> 1 stent in the hospital for a couple days
> They think all the stress brought it on


Please take care of yourself.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

septembersiren said:


> Well I am sorry to say my pulled muscle turned out to be a heart attack



Please take good care and wishing you a speedy recovery. [emoji171]


----------



## GoStanford

septembersiren said:


> Well I am sorry to say my pulled muscle turned out to be a heart attack
> 1 stent in the hospital for a couple days
> They think all the stress brought it on


So very sorry to hear this, and sending you warm wishes for a smooth recovery in the hospital and at home.


----------



## CoastalCouture

septembersiren said:


> Well I am sorry to say my pulled muscle turned out to be a heart attack
> 1 stent in the hospital for a couple days
> They think all the stress brought it on



Oh my. So glad you got that taken care of! Rest easy now


----------



## PleasantBagaholic

septembersiren said:


> Well I am sorry to say my pulled muscle turned out to be a heart attack
> 1 stent in the hospital for a couple days
> They think all the stress brought it on



Oh dear, please take care. Wishing you a speedy recovery, Septembersiren. *Hug*


----------



## Mousse

Mousse said:


> Cabazon is loaded with goodies. I took pix and will post tonight. I picked up a special treat. Will post a reveal tonight.



I posted Cabazon pix. They have an amazing inventory. Reveal when I get home. It's deserving of BV art pix.


----------



## ksuromax

septembersiren said:


> People tell me I am too nasty to die
> Besides I am not dying until after I meet the new baby boy
> He makes his appearance at the end of June


Hehehe that's what they say about me, too
We don't give up, do we?? Stay safe and positive, take care anf get well soonest!


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

septembersiren said:


> People tell me I am too nasty to die
> Besides I am not dying until after I meet the new baby boy
> He makes his appearance at the end of June



Nickel:  Relax like I do with my Froggy Buddy. Rest well and feel better soon!


----------



## Mousse

I wanted to share a random act of kindness that I just experienced at an airport of all places. I'm at the Ontario, CA airport making my way home from a long biz trip to San Diego and Rancho Mirage. I stopped by a shop to buy a bottle of water. The woman in front of me paid for my water. She was so gracious and it so caught me off guard because I wasn't expecting it. Can you imagine how much nicer the world would be if we all practiced one random act of kindness a day, a week, a month... The timing doesn't matter. We should just do it. I decided I'm going to do the same the next time I am in an airport. Travelers tend to be on edge. What a way to help make someone's day.


----------



## muchstuff

septembersiren said:


> Well I am sorry to say my pulled muscle turned out to be a heart attack
> 1 stent in the hospital for a couple days
> They think all the stress brought it on


My husband had a stent surgery several years ago and he's very well...put yourself first for awhile .


----------



## jburgh

@septembersiren , I hope you are feeling better.


----------



## septembersiren

Mousse said:


> I wanted to share a random act of kindness that I just experienced at an airport of all places. I'm at the Ontario, CA airport making my way home from a long biz trip to San Diego and Rancho Mirage. I stopped by a shop to buy a bottle of water. The woman in front of me paid for my water. She was so gracious and it so caught me off guard because I wasn't expecting it. Can you imagine how much nicer the world would be if we all practiced one random act of kindness a day, a week, a month... The timing doesn't matter. We should just do it. I decided I'm going to do the same the next time I am in an airport. Travelers tend to be on edge. What a way to help make someone's day.



When I go through a toll booth I always pay for the person behind me unless I am using ezpass and I always tip the guy that pumps my gas
But it is really unusual to find kindness in an airport


----------



## septembersiren

muchstuff said:


> My husband had a stent surgery several years ago and he's very well...put yourself first for awhile .



Feeling better 
They gave me 2 units of blood yesterday
Apparently I am a bloodless b***ch
No from all the blood thinners they gave me my blood count bottomed out
Hahaha I have been hitting rock bottom lately
You know the only way to go from here [emoji115]up


----------



## septembersiren

Thank you everybody For all your well wishes
I feel much loved


----------



## diane278

septembersiren said:


> Thank you everybody For all your well wishes
> I feel much loved


Good! Because you are!


----------



## indiaink

septembersiren said:


> Thank you everybody For all your well wishes
> I feel much loved


Late to this party, but - Besides being BVettes, we are Stent Sisters, m'dear! I am very glad you aren't a member of the Zipper Club - I have a rather exclusive membership with one stubborn artery; I am lucky in that I haven't had a heart attack, just blockages. I like to say I have a Full Metal Jacket, now    Every one of my heart arteries has a stent, and one single coronary bypass. Hearts are just amazing, and the technology to keep them going more astounding still. Be in tune with your body, SS - and all women here, reading this. Trust your instincts. Don't frack around with thinking you couldn't be having a heart attack - because you could. Women have different symptoms than men...


----------



## septembersiren

indiaink said:


> Late to this party, but - Besides being BVettes, we are Stent Sisters, m'dear! I am very glad you aren't a member of the Zipper Club - I have a rather exclusive membership with one stubborn artery; I am lucky in that I haven't had a heart attack, just blockages. I like to say I have a Full Metal Jacket, now    Every one of my heart arteries has a stent, and one single coronary bypass. Hearts are just amazing, and the technology to keep them going more astounding still. Be in tune with your body, SS - and all women here, reading this. Trust your instincts. Don't frack around with thinking you couldn't be having a heart attack - because you could. Women have different symptoms than men...



Well this was going on for a couple weeks but because it would go away I thought it was a pulled muscle 
But it escalated Friday morning 
The pain was a 10 and the sweat level was swimming pool
I called EMT
WICKY thought they were there to play with her
The real clue was that just a short walk left me breathless 
But I really didn't know what was going on until it was going on


----------



## septembersiren

Happy Passover to my those celebrating


----------



## septembersiren

[emoji30] not going home today
Low blood pressure 
[emoji25][emoji30]


----------



## ksuromax

septembersiren said:


> [emoji30] not going home today
> Low blood pressure
> [emoji25][emoji30]


Take care and get well soon!!


----------



## bags4fun

septembersiren - I hope you get well very soon!  Take care!


----------



## indiaink

septembersiren said:


> [emoji30] not going home today
> Low blood pressure
> [emoji25][emoji30]


Didn't know you were in the hospital! {{{hugs}}}  They thinking it's one of the meds you might be taking?


----------



## septembersiren

indiaink said:


> Didn't know you were in the hospital! {{{hugs}}}  They thinking it's one of the meds you might be taking?



I had a blood transfusion yesterday
I'll never get out of here


----------



## Phiomega

septembersiren said:


> Well I am sorry to say my pulled muscle turned out to be a heart attack
> 1 stent in the hospital for a couple days
> They think all the stress brought it on



Get well soon.... wishing you a speedy recovery...


----------



## indiaink

septembersiren said:


> I had a blood transfusion yesterday
> I'll never get out of here


Good heavens!


----------



## muchstuff

septembersiren said:


> I had a blood transfusion yesterday
> I'll never get out of here


Yes you will


----------



## LLANeedle

I too thought you were home!  Yikes......transfusion......are you bleeding from somewhere?


----------



## septembersiren

LLANeedle said:


> I too thought you were home!  Yikes......transfusion......are you bleeding from somewhere?



No bleeding 
They can't stabilize my blood pressure or my heart rate
Now looks like another2 days


----------



## LLANeedle

You must have a groin bleed.......you wouldn't be able to see it.


----------



## septembersiren

LLANeedle said:


> You must have a groin bleed.......you wouldn't be able to see it.



No they CAT SCANNED me
They think that all the nitro they gave me that bottomed out my BP also depleted my blood level
They CAT scanned me and did 4 ultra sounds
My blood count now is at 10 
Before Transfusions it was 6.5

I have a hard time sleeping at night
I have always been that way
My mother always said I was like a vampire that way
Now it seems I should have been sucking blood while I was up all night

If I don't laugh I will cry


----------



## V0N1B2

septembersiren said:


> I have a hard time sleeping at night
> I have always been that way
> *My mother always said I was like a vampire that way
> Now it seems I should have been sucking blood while I was up all night*
> 
> If I don't laugh I will cry



We'll laugh with you for moral support.


----------



## ksuromax

septembersiren said:


> No they CAT SCANNED me
> They think that all the nitro they gave me that bottomed out my BP also depleted my blood level
> They CAT scanned me and did 4 ultra sounds
> My blood count now is at 10
> Before Transfusions it was 6.5
> 
> I have a hard time sleeping at night
> I have always been that way
> My mother always said I was like a vampire that way
> Now it seems I should have been sucking blood while I was up all night
> 
> If I don't laugh I will cry


Yeeeey!!!! You're doing really great, keep it up and soon you will be feeling fit and well enough to leave for home! 
Sucking someone's blood is always good


----------



## diane278

Last Friday, a force stronger than my willpower pulled me into the BV store at VF. I was taken by the new color glicine.  I tried to get photos of it on Sunday but as you will see below, it was tough....thus, this embedded reveal of sorts. The first photo is the BV stock photo. The rest are mine taken both inside the house (wo/flash) and outside.  It's a really interesting color,  despite my photos. I asked if it was scheduled to come in a cabat, but was told it was not.  Tomas....I beg you....please reconsider.
It was on display in the rete tote and Danah thinks it's coming in the bella.  It's a dusty color compared to what I usually choose so I decided that a pillow would be a safe way to try it with my wardrobe. So far, so good!


----------



## Mousse

Glicine is gorgeous. Your last photo nailed it. I saw it in the Olimpia last week at Palm Desert. Congrats.


----------



## diane278

Mousse said:


> Glicine is gorgeous. Your last photo nailed it. I saw it in the Olimpia last week at Palm Desert. Congrats.


 That's right. It was also in the Olympia at VF. Cognitive decline.


----------



## ksuromax

My DH was driving kids to school and at the traffic light he saw something which flew out from front car and flew in/under his.
He thought it was a bird.
But it was not. He says it felt like something hit the car, he got hazlights on and went out to check.
It was a tiny kittien. He thinks it was hiding/sleeping somewhere in that car, and was scared to death when the car started moving, and once it stopped at the red light, the kitty rushed out like mad, and as my DH's car was standing behind, so he "flew" straight in
DH says kids were shocked and completely forgot where they were going... so, they all popped out and tried to extract the fluff ball out to take him inside the car, but .... DH is all scratched, his T is trashed and soiled, he had to drive to school slowly and there already taking his time he managed to take the lil monster out. It's so tiny!!! And absolutely black!!!
I said, every self-respecting witch should have a black cat! And this is one of the best gifts he has ever made to me!!
Cannot capture any photo at the moment, he is hiding under the kitchen cabinet, but he looks out at me and when i am not around he stretches his neck out to have some milk without leaving his shelter


----------



## ksuromax

I have no idea if it's a male or female, but it looks darn gorgeous! When i am back home after work, hopefully it will calm down by then and will come out to me, so i can wash it and check what the ca... oh... what my DH dragged in  
No idea yet what i should name it ... DH says "engine-/er"-related options would work perfectly.... Angie?...


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

diane278 said:


> Last Friday, a force stronger than my willpower pulled me into the BV store at VF. I was taken by the new color glicine.  I tried to get photos of it on Sunday but as you will see below, it was tough....thus, this embedded reveal of sorts. The first photo is the BV stock photo. The rest are mine taken both inside the house (wo/flash) and outside.  It's a really interesting color,  despite my photos. I asked if it was scheduled to come in a cabat, but was told it was not.  Tomas....I beg you....please reconsider.
> It was on display in the rete tote and Danah thinks it's coming in the bella.  It's a dusty color compared to what I usually choose so I decided that a pillow would be a safe way to try it with my wardrobe. So far, so good!
> 
> View attachment 3664981
> 
> View attachment 3664982
> 
> View attachment 3664983
> 
> View attachment 3664984
> 
> View attachment 3664985



Very very pretty! Is it more pink or more purple?


----------



## ksuromax

diane278 said:


> Last Friday, a force stronger than my willpower pulled me into the BV store at VF. I was taken by the new color glicine.  I tried to get photos of it on Sunday but as you will see below, it was tough....thus, this embedded reveal of sorts. The first photo is the BV stock photo. The rest are mine taken both inside the house (wo/flash) and outside.  It's a really interesting color,  despite my photos. I asked if it was scheduled to come in a cabat, but was told it was not.  Tomas....I beg you....please reconsider.
> It was on display in the rete tote and Danah thinks it's coming in the bella.  It's a dusty color compared to what I usually choose so I decided that a pillow would be a safe way to try it with my wardrobe. So far, so good!
> 
> View attachment 3664981
> 
> View attachment 3664982
> 
> View attachment 3664983
> 
> View attachment 3664984
> 
> View attachment 3664985


what a great colour!!!!


----------



## septembersiren

ksuromax said:


> I have no idea if it's a male or female, but it looks darn gorgeous! When i am back home after work, hopefully it will calm down by then and will come out to me, so i can wash it and check what the ca... oh... what my DH dragged in
> No idea yet what i should name it ... DH says "engine-/er"-related options would work perfectly.... Angie?...



Looks like a turbo as in turbo charged to me


----------



## septembersiren

diane278 said:


> Last Friday, a force stronger than my willpower pulled me into the BV store at VF. I was taken by the new color glicine.  I tried to get photos of it on Sunday but as you will see below, it was tough....thus, this embedded reveal of sorts. The first photo is the BV stock photo. The rest are mine taken both inside the house (wo/flash) and outside.  It's a really interesting color,  despite my photos. I asked if it was scheduled to come in a cabat, but was told it was not.  Tomas....I beg you....please reconsider.
> It was on display in the rete tote and Danah thinks it's coming in the bella.  It's a dusty color compared to what I usually choose so I decided that a pillow would be a safe way to try it with my wardrobe. So far, so good!
> 
> View attachment 3664981
> 
> View attachment 3664982
> 
> View attachment 3664983
> 
> View attachment 3664984
> 
> View attachment 3664985



Looks mauvey marvelous to me
Very pretty 
Looks like Springtime to me


----------



## grietje

ksuromax said:


> My DH was driving kids to school and at the traffic light he saw something which flew out from front car and flew in/under his....
> But it was not. He says it felt like something hit the car, he got hazlights on and went out to check.
> It was a tiny kittien. r



...No idea yet what i should name it ... DH says "engine-/er"-related options would work perfectly.... Angie?...[/QUOTE]

I think it's wonderful how you take in cats and kittens.  And how they come to you  is quite a story.  

In terms of a name, there's a great song by Gillian Welch about a flat black Ford. What about the name Ford--even for a girl, there's an element of cool to it.  Alternatively, V8, is a fun name.


----------



## ksuromax

grietje said:


> ...No idea yet what i should name it ... DH says "engine-/er"-related options would work perfectly.... Angie?...



I think it's wonderful how you take in cats and kittens.  And how they come to you  is quite a story.

In terms of a name, there's a great song by Gillian Welch about a flat black Ford. What about the name Ford--even for a girl, there's an element of cool to it.  Alternatively, V8, is a fun name.[/QUOTE]
great idea!!! my first car was a Ford Fiesta, i can name it Fiesta!!! 
P.S. i just need to check out what sex it is... 
it's coming out and explores the kitchen when nobody is around, but yet doesn't come to our hands....


----------



## ksuromax

Now i am back home and what i see here?? She is well feeling herself at home, running around and playing with my DD  and it's a girl 
So, right at the moment she is Fiesta, but i will see what my DH will suggest ...


----------



## diane278

BV_LC_poodle said:


> Very very pretty! Is it more pink or more purple?





ksuromax said:


> what a great colour!!!!





septembersiren said:


> Looks mauvey marvelous to me
> Very pretty
> Looks like Springtime to me


I see a mauve/gray color most of the time. But, as BV colors do, it changes in various lighting. I think it's going to be versatile.


----------



## septembersiren

ksuromax said:


> Now i am back home and what i see here?? She is well feeling herself at home, running around and playing with my DD  and it's a girl
> So, right at the moment she is Fiesta, but i will see what my DH will suggest ...



Ole to Fiesta


----------



## LLANeedle

She's adorable........and lucky.


----------



## news2me

Fiesta is a cutie pie.  Thank you for saving her.


----------



## indiaink

ksuromax said:


> Now i am back home and what i see here?? She is well feeling herself at home, running around and playing with my DD  and it's a girl
> So, right at the moment she is Fiesta, but i will see what my DH will suggest ...


"Fiesta" is perfect!  She creates her own, sounds like!  Most kittens are happy-silly if given the chance. She had quite the experience yesterday! Now she will start to trust again, easy in your house! Congratulations on saving this tiny life


----------



## ksuromax

indiaink said:


> "Fiesta" is perfect!  She creates her own, sounds like!  Most kittens are happy-silly if given the chance. She had quite the experience yesterday! Now she will start to trust again, easy in your house! Congratulations on saving this tiny life


She is kinda responding to it already!
The bigger one we picked up earlier, Ginger, was totally unprepared to meet a new family member! It was so funny to watch him sniffing the kitty  now i see how he's grown up!! And he was the same tiny just a few months ago!!!


----------



## indiaink

news2me said:


> Fiesta is a cutie pie.  Thank you for saving her.


Just realized that Fiesta could be your avatar!


----------



## ksuromax

indiaink said:


> Just realized that Fiesta could be your avatar!


Mine is abolutely black!!! Even the eyes!!


----------



## indiaink

ksuromax said:


> Mine is abolutely black!!! Even the eyes!!


No, I see some green around the edges - his eyes are dilated quite a bit in that last photo; he's still feeling freaked. And he's still got baby eyes, so they may change from that blue/green to something else as he matures...


----------



## septembersiren

Going home 
Went from no meds to
10 meds
Can't wait to get home


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

septembersiren said:


> Going home
> Went from no meds to
> 10 meds
> Can't wait to get home



But you are well enough to go home! That's what matters!!!

Easy on yourself. Keep us posted.


----------



## septembersiren

BV_LC_poodle said:


> But you are well enough to go home! That's what matters!!!
> 
> Easy on yourself. Keep us posted.



Well I won't be doing anything for a bit
So now I can see everyone's reveals as they happen
Spring is in the air and I am sure all my dear BVettes need new BV for Easter


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

septembersiren said:


> Well I won't be doing anything for a bit
> So now I can see everyone's reveals as they happen
> Spring is in the air and I am sure all my dear BVettes need new BV for Easter



Maybe we should do live reveal since we know for sure there's at least one loyal audience around ? [emoji5][emoji4][emoji6]


----------



## septembersiren

I am home
Wicky acts like she doesn't know me [emoji25][emoji24][emoji30]
Her little pea brain forgot me
Probably because I yelled at her to Go Away when the EMTS were here and my episode was in full bloom


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

septembersiren said:


> I am home
> Wicky acts like she doesn't know me [emoji25][emoji24][emoji30]
> Her little pea brain forgot me
> Probably because I yelled at her to Go Away when the EMTS were here and my episode was in full bloom



aww... or she just misses you so much that she doesn't know how to express that!


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

Is anybody keeping track of all the gros grain metallic that came out in the past 2 years?

I have an Argento tote, Brunito and Calvato lanyards.  I have seen a Helio wallet and a Nero gros grain tote in the boutique.  I believe there's a New Fume gros grain too (not 100% sure though). 

Oh, there's Rose Gold too.


----------



## V0N1B2

And Bluette


----------



## news2me

There was also Mallow.


----------



## ksuromax

I have a bracelet which tag said Petal, is it different from Rose gold?


----------



## ksuromax

septembersiren said:


> I am home
> Wicky acts like she doesn't know me [emoji25][emoji24][emoji30]
> Her little pea brain forgot me
> Probably because I yelled at her to Go Away when the EMTS were here and my episode was in full bloom


Great news!! Take rest and good care of yourself, very soon you will feel a lot better, all will come back to track


----------



## grietje

Mousse, Diane and I had a lovely evening.  Mousse treated to a very nice dinner and then we stopped my my house to say hello to the dogs.  Diane played tug with Harry and Mousse got proper wuzzles with both dogs. 

So here we are! Diane's clutch is very chic in person and we laughed that it's weighty and could be used as an exercise tool or weapon.  Mousse's sting ray is even prettier in person.  The skin is so substantial and the simplicity of the shape and function is so well done.  Both ladies thought the chain tote was better in person.

All in all, we agreed that what started out as liking the same brand of bags has turned into a special friendship. And I think that I can say for all three of us that we feel a great sense of gratitude for the lovely people on our BV subforum.


----------



## Mousse

septembersiren said:


> I am home
> Wicky acts like she doesn't know me [emoji25][emoji24][emoji30]
> Her little pea brain forgot me
> Probably because I yelled at her to Go Away when the EMTS were here and my episode was in full bloom



Yay, I'm happy that you are home!


----------



## news2me

grietje said:


> View attachment 3666105
> 
> All in all, we agreed that what started out as liking the same brand of bags has turned into a special friendship. And I think that I can say for all three of us that we feel a great sense of gratitude for the lovely people on our BV subforum.



Beautiful bags waiting for their wonderful owners. So happy that you ladies had a great time.


----------



## septembersiren

Well all I can say is that the bags are gorgeous 
The ladies who own them are extra special 
Even though I have never met them in person(someday)
I feel a special bond with them
They are warm loving and supportive women who deserve the best in life


----------



## septembersiren

Wicky is finally warming to me
( she just wants my food)


----------



## Mousse

grietje said:


> View attachment 3666105
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mousse, Diane and I had a lovely evening.  Mousse treated to a very nice dinner and then we stopped my my house to say hello to the dogs.  Diane played tug with Harry and Mousse got proper wuzzles with both dogs.
> 
> So here we are! Diane's clutch is very chic in person and we laughed that it's weighty and could be used as an exercise tool or weapon.  Mousse's sting ray is even prettier in person.  The skin is so substantial and the simplicity of the shape and function is so well done.  Both ladies thought the chain tote was better in person.
> 
> All in all, we agreed that what started out as liking the same brand of bags has turned into a special friendship. And I think that I can say for all three of us that we feel a great sense of gratitude for the lovely people on our BV subforum.



We had such a wonderful evening catching up on BV and life in general. I am so grateful for the friendships that have been forged due to our connections on the BV sub forum. G: thanks for the canine therapy. D: thanks for making the trip up to Sac.


----------



## indiaink

Rhyn, now 10 months old. He's been at 49 pounds for a couple of months, so his weight has stabilized - but his coat is changing...  You can see the 25% Norwegian Elkhound in his tail and then you can really see that 12.5% GSD in that Barbara Streisand-nose in the 2nd photo... he's barking at birds in the trees. He doesn't know what to make of birds.


----------



## diane278

septembersiren said:


> Wicky is finally warming to me
> ( she just wants my food)



I hope the two of you are napping together!


----------



## septembersiren

diane278 said:


> I hope the two of you are napping together!



Nope she is only interested in my food


----------



## BookerMoose

septembersiren said:


> Wicky is finally warming to me
> ( she just wants my food)



I accepted some time ago that the beagles primarily tolerate me because I give them food...  otherwise I am just someone who hogs the bed! Your story about Wicky and the EMTS also reminded me of when I broke my ankle a number of years ago.  I was out for a walk with the beagles, DH and some friends at the time and we had to call an ambulance as I couldn't walk back to where our car was parked.  When the ambulance came Moose jumped right up on the gurney with me, and all of the beagles then went with me and DH in the ambulance (and our friends went off to retrieve our car and picked up the hounds from the hospital when we arrived there)!

Hope you are starting to feel better!


----------



## ksuromax

indiaink said:


> Rhyn, now 10 months old. He's been at 49 pounds for a couple of months, so his weight has stabilized - but his coat is changing...  You can see the 25% Norwegian Elkhound in his tail and then you can really see that 12.5% GSD in that Barbara Streisand-nose in the 2nd photo... he's barking at birds in the trees. He doesn't know what to make of birds.
> 
> View attachment 3666733
> View attachment 3666734


He's gorgeous!!!!!


----------



## GoStanford

grietje said:


> Mousse, Diane and I had a lovely evening.



I just noticed I am a hot water kettle twin with you!  I don't have any of the beautiful and elegant bags pictured here, so not a twin for those, but I'm glad to hear you all had a wonderful evening together.  How nice you have made this BV connection and developed good friendships!


----------



## Phiomega

septembersiren said:


> Going home
> Went from no meds to
> 10 meds
> Can't wait to get home



Do get well soon... I love your spirit!


----------



## indiaink

ksuromax said:


> He's gorgeous!!!!!


Thank you!  Today we're taking both Rhyn and Zoey to Bubbly Paws for a bath. I expect Rhyn to be half his size when we're done - I've been getting massive amounts of puppy-shed fur out of him for the past week, hope to finish that off with a good scrubbing!  Luckily he likes it, even the dryer (except he wants to eat the dryer, which is a problem keeping him from it -  )

And to be fair, here is a photo of the lovely Zoey, also taken yesterday.


----------



## ksuromax

indiaink said:


> Thank you!  Today we're taking both Rhyn and Zoey to Bubbly Paws for a bath. I expect Rhyn to be half his size when we're done - I've been getting massive amounts of puppy-shed fur out of him for the past week, hope to finish that off with a good scrubbing!  Luckily he likes it, even the dryer (except he wants to eat the dryer, which is a problem keeping him from it -  )
> 
> And to be fair, here is a photo of the lovely Zoey, also taken yesterday.
> 
> View attachment 3667439


Bella!!!
Give her a squeezy hug for me!!! 
Have fun bathing!


----------



## jburgh

ksuromax said:


> I have no idea if it's a male or female, but it looks darn gorgeous! When i am back home after work, hopefully it will calm down by then and will come out to me, so i can wash it and check what the ca... oh... what my DH dragged in
> No idea yet what i should name it ... DH says "engine-/er"-related options would work perfectly.... Angie?...



Temporalesca means thundercloud in Italian. You could call her Lesca.


----------



## jburgh

Whoops wrote that before I found out her name is Fiesta.

SS, I am so glad you are home. Are you feeling better?


----------



## V0N1B2

jburgh said:


> Temporalesca means thundercloud in Italian. You could call her Lesca.


I forsee this being the new Resort 2018 Bottga colour 

On another note: I don't know how I ever survived without silicone muffin cups. That is all.


----------



## ksuromax

jburgh said:


> Whoops wrote that before I found out her name is Fiesta.


  Considering how often we pick up and adopt stray kittens, i might need this soon  
Note taken, thank you jb


----------



## septembersiren

jburgh said:


> Whoops wrote that before I found out her name is Fiesta.
> 
> SS, I am so glad you are home. Are you feeling better?



Yes I am feeling better
Just very very tired


----------



## grietje

Well, Harry got skunked last night. Again.  I believe this is the fifth time and you would think he'd recognize that interactions with little black and white creatures does not go well.

It took two peroxide-baking soda-dish soap bathes to get the most of it out.  If I stick my nose directly on top of his head I can still smell it but that will fade. 

In spite of that we're having a nice Easter holiday. I've got family from Holland visiting and that's fun.


----------



## septembersiren

grietje said:


> Well, Harry got skunked last night. Again.  I believe this is the fifth time and you would think he'd recognize that interactions with little black and white creatures does not go well.
> 
> It took two peroxide-baking soda-dish soap bathes to get the most of it out.  If I stick my nose directly on top of his head I can still smell it but that will fade.
> 
> In spite of that we're having a nice Easter holiday. I've got family from Holland visiting and that's fun.



Poor Harry
He just wanted to play


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

grietje said:


> Well, Harry got skunked last night. Again.  I believe this is the fifth time and you would think he'd recognize that interactions with little black and white creatures does not go well.
> 
> It took two peroxide-baking soda-dish soap bathes to get the most of it out.  If I stick my nose directly on top of his head I can still smell it but that will fade.
> 
> In spite of that we're having a nice Easter holiday. I've got family from Holland visiting and that's fun.



I told Nickel that I would disown him if he got skunked!


----------



## Kharris332003

Happy Easter to all who celebrate. Happy Spring to those who don't. Here are my DD cupcakes.


----------



## Mousse

grietje said:


> Well, Harry got skunked last night. Again.  I believe this is the fifth time and you would think he'd recognize that interactions with little black and white creatures does not go well.
> 
> It took two peroxide-baking soda-dish soap bathes to get the most of it out.  If I stick my nose directly on top of his head I can still smell it but that will fade.
> 
> In spite of that we're having a nice Easter holiday. I've got family from Holland visiting and that's fun.



Please give Harry a special wuzzle from Auntie Mousse.


----------



## grietje

Kharris332003 said:


> Happy Easter to all who celebrate. Happy Spring to those who don't. Here are my DD cupcakes.


Those are soooooooo cute!


----------



## ksuromax

Kharris332003 said:


> View attachment 3669703
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Easter to all who celebrate. Happy Spring to those who don't. Here are my DD cupcakes.


How very cuuuute!!!!! 
Happy Easter!


----------



## indiaink

grietje said:


> Well, Harry got skunked last night. Again.  I believe this is the fifth time and you would think he'd recognize that interactions with little black and white creatures does not go well.
> 
> It took two peroxide-baking soda-dish soap bathes to get the most of it out.  If I stick my nose directly on top of his head I can still smell it but that will fade.
> In spite of that we're having a nice Easter holiday. I've got family from Holland visiting and that's fun.


I can see how Harry wouldn't 'think' that every black and white beast would do that. He is a dog, who all seem to be pretty much terminally optimistic. What did your family think of his escapade?


----------



## diane278

Kharris332003 said:


> View attachment 3669703
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Easter to all who celebrate. Happy Spring to those who don't. Here are my DD cupcakes.


 Those are so cute! So creative!


----------



## septembersiren

Funny I have never really been a clutch type person but now my handbag is too heavy to carry
I thought I had gotten rid of all my clutches and wristlets but I found an ugly Dooney & Bourke from years ago 
So wristlets it is for now


----------



## septembersiren

So Hazel was a great Easter egg huntress
Instead of candy inside the eggs there were tickets 
She redeemed her tickets for a big haul of toys


----------



## grietje

indiaink said:


> I can see how Harry wouldn't 'think' that every black and white beast would do that. He is a dog, who all seem to be pretty much terminally optimistic. What did your family think of his escapade?



You're right, Harry is, while skeptical, generally optimistic.  Lesley managed to not get caught up in the fray and remains skunk-free.  DH went 'code-red', towel over nose and frantic.  And me, I just uttered an expletive, gathered what I needed, and went to work on de-stinking the Meathead.


----------



## indiaink

Dogs, dogs, dogs. They are the sweetest, generally.

(deleted bunch of sob story about next door neighbor foster dog situation)


----------



## indiaink

septembersiren said:


> Funny I have never really been a clutch type person but now my handbag is too heavy to carry
> I thought I had gotten rid of all my clutches and wristlets but I found an ugly Dooney & Bourke from years ago
> So wristlets it is for now


AHA!  A Pillow bag would be perfect, if only ...


----------



## septembersiren

indiaink said:


> AHA!  A Pillow bag would be perfect, if only ...



Probably but I can't wear anything cross body
I have big boobs
Cross body makes them look bigger


----------



## indiaink

septembersiren said:


> Probably but I can't wear anything cross body
> I have big boobs
> Cross body makes them look bigger


OH that's right, I remember now. I normally don't think of you in terms of boob size, dear SS, so the thought did not cross my mind.


----------



## BookerMoose

Can the pilow be worn just on the shoulder (and not cross body)? Or is the strap then way too long?


----------



## V0N1B2

BookerMoose said:


> Can the pilow be worn just on the shoulder (and not cross body)? Or is the strap then way too long?


Yes, you can double up the strap. There have been a few posts over the years with how-to instructions. I'll see if I can find one for you.

EDIT - here's one post: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/pillow-strap-too-long.920962/#post-30567631
Also, post #2 in that thread has another version of doubling the strap.


----------



## diane278

BookerMoose said:


> Can the pilow be worn just on the shoulder (and not cross body)? Or is the strap then way too long?


 I often wear mine as a shoulder bag. But for a lot 0f walking I usually do wear it as a crossbody.


----------



## Mousse

diane278 said:


> I often wear mine as a shoulder bag. But for a lot 0f walking I usually do wear it as a crossbody.



I always carry mine cross body.


----------



## ksuromax

septembersiren said:


> Probably but I can't wear anything cross body
> I have big boobs
> Cross body makes them look bigger


I am quite curvy as well, i wear Pillow cross body but the bag is in front of me, so it doesn't pull the strap too much, plus it's easier to get in and out


----------



## septembersiren

So a little set back today
Dr said get in bed and stay there
Stop going out to eat
Oh well [emoji17] 
He did say I can go back to work Friday barring no more episodes


----------



## indiaink

septembersiren said:


> So a little set back today
> Dr said get in bed and stay there
> Stop going out to eat
> Oh well [emoji17]
> He did say I can go back to work Friday barring no more episodes


Are you doing cardiac rehab?


----------



## septembersiren

indiaink said:


> Are you doing cardiac rehab?



No I am now on bed rest
Until Friday


----------



## indiaink

septembersiren said:


> No I am now on bed rest
> Until Friday


Well, yeah. Before today's set-back, is what I meant.


----------



## septembersiren

indiaink said:


> Well, yeah. Before today's set-back, is what I meant.



No they said nothing about cardiac rehab


----------



## Mousse

Amazing view of our NorCal coastline on the way home from PDX to SJC via SWA this afternoon. PDX was so wet this week with serious hail and thunder yesterday.


----------



## septembersiren

indiaink said:


> Are you doing cardiac rehab?



Funny they called me today about cardiac rehab
But I have to wait until I see the doctor before I can do anything


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

septembersiren said:


> No I am now on bed rest
> Until Friday



Be a good girl and listen to your doctor, okay?


----------



## indiaink

septembersiren said:


> Funny they called me today about cardiac rehab
> But I have to wait until I see the doctor before I can do anything


Interesting - generally the doctor would have signed off on this before they call.  The heart is a muscle, needs working out. I always enjoyed the stories of my fellow rehabbers (mostly male!).  I remember one guy saying he was mowing the lawn when he felt 'funny', but wanted to get the lawn done before he went to the ER.  Another was out for a walk, and figured he'd just keep walking to the E.R. rather than call anybody. We humans are a stubborn species.


----------



## septembersiren

indiaink said:


> Interesting - generally the doctor would have signed off on this before they call.  The heart is a muscle, needs working out. I always enjoyed the stories of my fellow rehabbers (mostly male!).  I remember one guy saying he was mowing the lawn when he felt 'funny', but wanted to get the lawn done before he went to the ER.  Another was out for a walk, and figured he'd just keep walking to the E.R. rather than call anybody. We humans are a stubborn species.



I don't know what is up with my Dr
He is out on Medical
He had a shoulder replacement
My heart just picked the wrong time to attack me
I am going back to work tomorrow 
If I don't feel well I will go home 
It is a very weird feeling to be tired but not sleepy


----------



## grietje

septembersiren said:


> ...
> I am going back to work tomorrow
> If I don't feel well I will go home
> It is a very weird feeling to be tired but not sleepy



Don't over do it SS!  I want you healthy!


----------



## grietje

Funny, I have another SS in my life.  And she is Swim Stephanie--SS is her nickname given by another person we swim with who gives everyone a nickname (except me). SS and I are both distance freestyle swimmers and often end up together.


----------



## septembersiren

grietje said:


> Funny, I have another SS in my life.  And she is Swim Stephanie--SS is her nickname given by another person we swim with who gives everyone a nickname (except me). SS and I are both distance freestyle swimmers and often end up together.



There is a t shirt circulating on a FB ad that says
Queens are born in September


----------



## ksuromax

septembersiren said:


> There is a t shirt circulating on a FB ad that says
> Queens are born in September



i'd love to have one which would say True Witches are born in October!  
hoping that would scare most of fools away from me!!


----------



## LouiseCPH

I received my new-to-me Olimpia, but for some reason I can't upload photos anymore! I get a message that "upload failed - file was not an image as expected". Any thoughts?!


----------



## ksuromax

LouiseCPH said:


> I received my new-to-me Olimpia, but for some reason I can't upload photos anymore! I get a message that "upload failed - file was not an image as expected". Any thoughts?!


maybe it's too large? or, in different format?


----------



## LouiseCPH

ksuromax said:


> maybe it's too large? or, in different format?



No, I am doing exactly as I have done many times before [emoji17]


----------



## ksuromax

LouiseCPH said:


> No, I am doing exactly as I have done many times before [emoji17]


Hhmmm... was internet good? I have sometimes low signal and can only post text messages, not pics.


----------



## grietje

Try taking the photo again.  I've had this same problem.


----------



## septembersiren

Anybody follow BV on Instagram 
There is an elongated knot on the site
I swear the leather looks like glass
It is so beautiful


----------



## septembersiren

Guess who had a mani/pedi today
Yup Hazel her first


----------



## ksuromax

Fiesta is having her morning shower... 
That's what i call - leaking to death!


----------



## news2me

I see that little Fiesta have found not only a human but also a feline family.She must feel in heaven going from an abandoned stray to being surrounded by love and care.


----------



## septembersiren

I don't know what is going to happen to my cousins cat Smokey
I think he is going to end up living with us which is going to be like living in Hell
Wicky and Smokey did not get along the last time they lived together and we were in a house then now we are in an apartment it will be even worse
Plus Smokey has claws and he did a number on the furniture last time I can only imagine what he is like now that he has had no discipline whatsoever for the last 4 years
The person that has him now told us that the bldg asked for another $300 pet deposit for Smokey 
I don't understand this since she already had 1 cat
We don't want to give him to the shelter because they will put him down because of his age
Poor Smokey


----------



## diane278

I'm so in love with glicine that I decided to add a pair of the sneakers.  (I'm on my iPad so I have no idea how to reduce the size of the photo. I suspect it will be large, as all my iPad photos seem to be.....).


Yup....it's big. Oops.


----------



## ksuromax

Diane, what a great score!!!!  wear them well!


----------



## indiaink

diane278 said:


> I'm so in love with glicine that I decided to add a pair of the sneakers.  (I'm on my iPad so I have no idea how to reduce the size of the photo. I suspect it will be large, as all my iPad photos seem to be.....).
> View attachment 3682073
> 
> Yup....it's big. Oops.


Who cares how "big" - the better to show off the gorgeous saturated color!  Yum!!!


----------



## septembersiren

diane278 said:


> I'm so in love with glicine that I decided to add a pair of the sneakers.  (I'm on my iPad so I have no idea how to reduce the size of the photo. I suspect it will be large, as all my iPad photos seem to be.....).
> View attachment 3682073
> 
> Yup....it's big. Oops.



Me likely the color and the sneakers


----------



## czukicar

Good morning-I have been a member, used all your great references as I bought pre-loved BV's, and read threads for a several reads. Now for a post full of questions.

I just bought a 2005 Ball in Ivory that is quite soiled but the leather is in very good condition. I have wanted a bright blue BV for a while, so I thought I might have this one dyed. So, my questions..

1. Has anyone had luck having the color of an intrecciato bag changed.

2. What is the name, and number if known, of the brightest blue BV has had in recent years.

3. Is Modern Leather in NY still the most reliable place to have the bag dyed? (I had a very old style BV python bag dyed there several years ago, but that was not a color change, and I have no recent experience).


----------



## ksuromax

czukicar said:


> Good morning-I have been a member, used all your great references as I bought pre-loved BV's, and read threads for a several reads. Now for a post full of questions.
> 
> I just bought a 2005 Ball in Ivory that is quite soiled but the leather is in very good condition. I have wanted a bright blue BV for a while, so I thought I might have this one dyed. So, my questions..
> 
> 1. Has anyone had luck having the color of an intrecciato bag changed.
> 
> 2. What is the name, and number if known, of the brightest blue BV has had in recent years.
> 
> 3. Is Modern Leather in NY still the most reliable place to have the bag dyed? (I had a very old style BV python bag dyed there several years ago, but that was not a color change, and I have no recent experience).


2015/2016 was Bluette, nappa pouch
2016 AW was Peackock, cervo hobo
there was also Signal blue right before, somewhere in 2014-2015?
but all these new colours are not coded, at least not for us, the Buyers, the tags are one line of random numbers and letters, useful only for SAs.


----------



## indiaink

czukicar said:


> Good morning-I have been a member, used all your great references as I bought pre-loved BV's, and read threads for a several reads. Now for a post full of questions.
> 
> I just bought a 2005 Ball in Ivory that is quite soiled but the leather is in very good condition. I have wanted a bright blue BV for a while, so I thought I might have this one dyed. So, my questions..
> 
> 3. Is Modern Leather in NY still the most reliable place to have the bag dyed? (I had a very old style BV python bag dyed there several years ago, but that was not a color change, and I have no recent experience).


I can attest to Modern Leather being the most reliable place - I'm not sure if they'll do a color change, but I sent a dirty worn yellow BV wallet there to be repaired and they made it new and yellow again.  Perhaps they can make your Ivory Ball "Ivory" again ...


----------



## czukicar

Thanks to Ksuromax and Indiaink for such fast replies. I think I will call Modern Leather Goods and discuss...Whichever option I end up with I will post before and after..


----------



## indiaink

Just got this great little video of Rhyn trying to make his bed on the couch next to Zoey, who stays surprisingly calm about the whole thing.  Enjoy!


----------



## diane278

This morning I received an email offering a 25% discount at NM on a register priced item. It was from the handbag department.  I have never purchased a BV (or other bag) from NM.  Nor do I have any specific store credit cards, including theirs. I do order Eileen Fisher (online) from them but that's it. I thought I'd post this in case anyone who didn't get it wants to take advantage of the discount. It does say that exclusions apply. I'm betting that red lido is excluded................. sorry it's so big...I'm on my iPad. (it's lonely here on Ban Island)


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

diane278 said:


> I'm so in love with glicine that I decided to add a pair of the sneakers.  (I'm on my iPad so I have no idea how to reduce the size of the photo. I suspect it will be large, as all my iPad photos seem to be.....).
> View attachment 3682073
> 
> Yup....it's big. Oops.



This looks like a brighter Quetsche. I wonder if they have the Cervo loop in Glicine.


----------



## diane278

BV_LC_poodle said:


> This looks like a brighter Quetsche. I wonder if they have the Cervo loop in Glicine.


It reminds me of a lighter brighter questsche too.  I was told the glicine cervo loop is at NM (and I saw it online there) and the cervo baseball bag is in the boutique (I don't know if it's at NM). I wonder if the sale applies to BV......


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

diane278 said:


> It reminds me of a lighter brighter questsche too.  I was told the glicine cervo loop is at NM (and I saw it online there) and the cervo baseball bag is in the boutique (I don't know if it's at NM). I wonder if the sale applies to BV......



The one that they called "medium pink"?


----------



## grietje

BV_LC_poodle said:


> The one that they called "medium pink"?


I thought it'd be Glicine. But now I'm wondering if it's Desert Rose.
Did you note the lower price? It's on the BV site as well for that price.
And ruh-roh Diane, the denim Cervo Loop is there....


----------



## V0N1B2

diane278 said:


> ..... (it's lonely here on Ban Island)


I'm here to keep you company 
Mario is tending bar this afternoon, what can he shake up for you?


----------



## diane278

BV_LC_poodle said:


> The one that they called "medium pink"?



I think that must be it. NM never seems to know the real color names....on my computer the glicine is the one that appears as I scroll through.....


----------



## diane278

V0N1B2 said:


> I'm here to keep you company
> Mario is tending bar this afternoon, what can he shake up for you?



Margaritas are always a good idea.....


----------



## diane278

grietje said:


> I thought it'd be Glicine. But now I'm wondering if it's Desert Rose.
> Did you note the lower price? It's on the BV site as well for that price.
> And ruh-roh Diane, the denim Cervo Loop is there....



I did notice the lower price. I saw the denim color when I got the glicine pillow but I'm still hoping that a glicine cabat will appear in the future.  I'm going to get drunk on the margaritas that Vons bartender is mixing up and wait it out. Or at least try my best.....    it never occurred to me that it could be a desert rose....


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

grietje said:


> I thought it'd be Glicine. But now I'm wondering if it's Desert Rose.
> Did you note the lower price? It's on the BV site as well for that price.
> And ruh-roh Diane, the denim Cervo Loop is there....



Oh, I like the Denim Cervo Loop!


----------



## Mousse

V0N1B2 said:


> I'm here to keep you company
> Mario is tending bar this afternoon, what can he shake up for you?



I'm joining you on the island. Just waiting for the perfect cabat. It's hot here today. A nice margarita with fresh lime juice on the rocks would make me happy.


----------



## septembersiren

Has anyone seen a commercial on TV for rebag?
I think they have a knot bag on the commercial and I don't think it is authentic


----------



## septembersiren

The bags are sold through trendlee 
And yes I found the knot on their site 
They claim it is authentic 
I think it might have been sold 
I don't think it is authentic as the knot is facing the wrong way


----------



## V0N1B2

Just an FYI


----------



## septembersiren

V0N1B2 said:


> Just an FYI
> View attachment 3686416



When did they start changing the knot


----------



## V0N1B2

septembersiren said:


> When did they start changing the knot


This post that I copied was from 2008 I think, and was a Spring 2007 Knot


----------



## septembersiren

If you look at the knots on the website now
All the knots are the same
They are all aligned with the opening
This is one of the reasons I don't like to authenticate knot bags
All the knots I have handled in the past have had the knot the knot aligning with the opening [emoji253]


----------



## V0N1B2

septembersiren said:


> If you look at the knots on the website now
> All the knots are the same
> They are all aligned with the opening
> This is one of the reasons I don't like to authenticate knot bags
> All the knots I have handled in the past have had the knot the knot aligning with the opening [emoji253]


I agree, the majority of Knots will always have the ends of the knot facing towards the sides of the bag. I have seen many Croc Knots with the the knot tilted slightly to the side, the Taipei Knot (SS2010 in Tejus) has the knot sideways, as does the Metallic Mineral Knot from FW2009 and the Multistone Beaded Knot from FW 2008. Having said that, the majority of Knot Clutches with the knots tilted or sideways have not been on straight up, regular silk, satin or faille. They've been exotics or special seasonal knots.
If there's one thing I've learned over the years, it's that there is never any hard or fast rule when it comes to Bottega Veneta. What they choose to do for one season, they don't do for the next. I can be frustrating, that's for sure.


----------



## septembersiren

V0N1B2 said:


> I agree, the majority of Knots will always have the ends of the knot facing towards the sides of the bag. I have seen many Croc Knots with the the knot tilted slightly to the side, the Taipei Knot (SS2010 in Tejus) has the knot sideways, as does the Metallic Mineral Knot from FW2009 and the Multistone Beaded Knot from FW 2008. Having said that, the majority of Knot Clutches with the knots tilted or sideways have not been on straight up, regular silk, satin or faille. They've been exotics or special seasonal knots.
> If there's one thing I've learned over the years, it's that there is never any hard or fast rule when it comes to Bottega Veneta. What they choose to do for one season, they don't do for the next. I can be frustrating, that's for sure.



This is why I have always said the only way to know you are absolutely buying authentic BV is if you get it in the BV store


----------



## septembersiren

We could not find a home for Smokey. Seems people really only want kittens. We took him to a no kill animal shelter and before we could even put him up for adoption a lady walked in and wanted to see him.
Smokey went to live with the nice lady and her 10 year old Labrador retriever. 
I am happy [emoji4] that we didn't have to leave him at the shelter [emoji75][emoji76]


----------



## diane278

septembersiren said:


> We could not find a home for Smokey. Seems people really only want kittens. We took him to a no kill animal shelter and before we could even put him up for adoption a lady walked in and wanted to see him.
> Smokey went to live with the nice lady and her 10 year old Labrador retriever.
> I am happy [emoji4] that we didn't have to leave him at the shelter [emoji75][emoji76]


How nice that you got to see he was headed to a good home.


----------



## news2me

septembersiren said:


> Smokey went to live with the nice lady and her 10 year old Labrador retriever.
> I am happy that we didn't have to leave him at the shelter



You are a wonderful human being, septembersiren. Thank you for getting Smokey into a new home.


----------



## ksuromax

septembersiren said:


> We could not find a home for Smokey. Seems people really only want kittens. We took him to a no kill animal shelter and before we could even put him up for adoption a lady walked in and wanted to see him.
> Smokey went to live with the nice lady and her 10 year old Labrador retriever.
> I am happy [emoji4] that we didn't have to leave him at the shelter [emoji75][emoji76]


What a great thing you've done!!!
So nice of you, you have a great heart SS!


----------



## septembersiren

Smokey update
Smokey is getting along with Thor
It was touch and go at first with Smokey hiding under the sofa but once he came out the dog and the cat had a little Tango but all 3 cat dog and human slept in bed together last night [emoji106][emoji4]❣️


----------



## diane278

septembersiren said:


> Smokey update
> Smokey is getting along with Thor
> It was touch and go at first with Smokey hiding under the sofa but once he came out the dog and the cat had a little Tango but all 3 cat dog and human slept in bed together last night [emoji106][emoji4]❣️


----------



## ksuromax

Following the feline topic, update on Fiesta 
She has grown up a lot, i'd say she has doubled in size
She is not scared of the palm anymore, she doesn't fit in it either  
Now she feels brave enough to 'defeat' it and chew the 'pray'  
We could have named her Bagheera, she really acts like a big jungle cat, jumping and hopping on and off the cupboard, window sills and shelves...


----------



## septembersiren

I love black cats
And grey tabbies
They are my favorites


----------



## V0N1B2

I'm really miffed that Fashionphile hasn't removed that blatant fake Convertible Tote from their website yet.


----------



## Love Of My Life

V0N1B2 said:


> I'm really miffed that Fashionphile hasn't removed that blatant fake Convertible Tote from their website yet.



And the BV satin stretch knot hasn't been removed from TRR either...


----------



## LLANeedle

hotshot said:


> And the BV satin stretch knot hasn't been removed from TRR either...


Interesting.......I thought all the bags on those sites were authenticated.  I've seen a few on TRR that I thought were fakes but figured I was mistaken.


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

DH brought home some virus from the campus and I have been sick for a week. I have completely lost my voice and the coughing (plus asthma) is terrible.

Not prescribed any antibiotics since it's not a bacterial infection. I have an international trip coming up on Monday. Any home remedy that you ladies can share?


----------



## indiaink

BV_LC_poodle said:


> DH brought home some virus from the campus and I have been sick for a week. I have completely lost my voice and the coughing (plus asthma) is terrible.
> 
> Not prescribed any antibiotics since it's not a bacterial infection. I have an international trip coming up on Monday. Any home remedy that you ladies can share?


DH swears by his Neti Pot. I like to use the steam from boiling water (hold your head over a pot of steamy water on the stove)..


----------



## septembersiren

BV_LC_poodle said:


> DH brought home some virus from the campus and I have been sick for a week. I have completely lost my voice and the coughing (plus asthma) is terrible.
> 
> Not prescribed any antibiotics since it's not a bacterial infection. I have an international trip coming up on Monday. Any home remedy that you ladies can share?



Drink a really hot cup of tea with a really big shot of cognac get in bed with as many blankets as you can stand and sweat it out
If you put enough cognac in your tea you won't know how hot and sweaty you are


----------



## indiaink

septembersiren said:


> Drink a really hot cup of tea with a really big shot of cognac get in bed with as many blankets as you can stand and sweat it out
> If you put enough cognac in your tea you won't know how hot and sweaty you are


This is a good one, I hadn't thought of that - ROFLMAO


----------



## indiaink

Freshly brushed in the morning sun, here is Rhyn at a little over 11 months old (this morning).  He is now at 50.2 lbs, and I hope he doesn't grow any more!!! He is a rambunctious puppy in a china closet; it takes me two leashes (one to the collar and one to the harness) to walk him (and he is polite, but - squirrels? I need all the ballast I can muster).


----------



## diane278

I often read books on simplicity and minimalism. (My simplicity aspirations are much more developed than my reality.) Today I began a book that had some references to handbags that I found interesting so I decided to share them.  I have to say, I do NOT agree with all of the items listed and/or described....and obviously, I do not subscribe to the concept of a single handbag.  But I enjoy the thought process that I am exploring as I read it.  I would love to hear others' feelings on some of the ideas listed below.....


----------



## indiaink

diane278 said:


> I often read books on simplicity and minimalism. (My simplicity aspirations are much more developed than my reality.) Today I began a book that had some references to handbags that I found interesting so I decided to share them.  I have to say, I do NOT agree with all of the items listed and/or described....and obviously, I do not subscribe to the concept of a single handbag.  But I enjoy the thought process that I am exploring as I read it.  I would love to hear others' feelings on some of the ideas listed below.....
> 
> View attachment 3696202
> View attachment 3696203
> View attachment 3696204


It rather reminds me of the story in the BV book about finding the 'one' - "The Bag" by Colombe Pringle - third piece in the book.  I agree on many aspects here, but like you, I don't agree with all.  Feet, in my Cervo hobos?  Nah...


----------



## missbellamama

on my read list this weekend...

if you liked her first book - "Girl on a Train"


----------



## grietje

missbellamama said:


> on my read list this weekend...if you liked her first book - "Girl on a Train"


I did like the book. Haven't seen the movie. May grab that for my upcoming trip to Hawaii.

Right now I'm reading Wild by Cheryl Strayed.  I saw the movie last week, a day ahead of hearing her speak at the Sacramento Speakers Series. She was an outstanding speaker by the way. So I'm reading the book now.

It's been on my bookshelf to read for several years and I read it last week, Longbourn.  It's basically Pride and Prejudice but from the servant's perspective and their own stories.  I enjoyed it quite a bit.  What I found interesting is that from the servants' perspective Jane and Elizabeth were the nicest of the Bennett sisters, but they were still uppity.


----------



## V0N1B2

diane278 said:


> I often read books on simplicity and minimalism. (My simplicity aspirations are much more developed than my reality.) Today I began a book that had some references to handbags that I found interesting so I decided to share them.  I have to say, I do NOT agree with all of the items listed and/or described....and obviously, I do not subscribe to the concept of a single handbag.  But I enjoy the thought process that I am exploring as I read it.  I would love to hear others' feelings on some of the ideas listed below.....


Well, I have to be perfectly honest (especially with myself), so I'd have to say that if I could do it all over again, I would have never bought the things I've bought. The colours, the seasonal items, the impractical.... The things I have, I love and I use, but if I lost everything in some kind of insurance-covered disaster, I wouldn't repurchase 80% of what I have.
My dream is to reduce to one of each: Cabat, Birkin, Clutch of some sort, small cross-body, Campana.  That's it. I technically have no need for more than than that.
I could probably say the same thing about my clothes and shoes. No wait, not shoes. 

I wouldn't be opposed to having feet on my Roma though


----------



## V0N1B2

missbellamama said:


> on my read list this weekend...
> 
> if you liked her first book - "Girl on a Train"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3696708


What is it about?
Was Girl on a Train made into the movie with Emily Blunt? I saw that and I loved it, I guess because I hadn't read the book so the big surprise/twist was really a surprise!


----------



## grietje

diane278 said:


> I often read books on simplicity and minimalism...  I would love to hear others' feelings on some of the ideas listed below...



Funny, as I read this I thought the Cabat and BV's in general meet a number these.

As pretty inside as outside: Yup.
Costly but simple: Yup
Decorative: IMO, not so much.  Perhaps one with a treatment.
Perfect Fashion Accessory: I don't think so.  It's rather basic and rather large.
Easy to handle, open and close: Definitely!
Secret pleasure: I suppose but it's function speaks more to me.
Adaptable and attractive:  It's hard to say what fashion will be like in 10 years but if I look back 10 years, this would have been an easy tote to carry.
Neutral: Yes!
Crafted in soft leather:  It depends on the Cabat.  Slinky is not going to patina over time (at least I think not). But the Nappa are developing a wonderful softness and sheen.  I guess only the corner wear would be a minus.
Showerproof: At first I thought, why does a bag need to go into the shower with me? Then I realized the author meant rain.  Yes.  I won't own a bag that can't get wet.
Strap:  Yes. I toss the Cabat on my shoulder and feel equally comforting hand carrying it.
Metal base studs: No. But in the case of the Cabat, it would disturb from it's overall look.
In my size/flattering to one's shape: I think so.  The medium works well for me.  I found the large too large and not as comfortable for me--which is weird because I'm 5'10." But the proportion of the medium on my frame feels right.  Feminine, functional and modern.
Designed without sharp corners: Yup.
Not more than 3lbs: Most of the time yes, except when being used as a hauler.
Filled with pleasant things: Definitely!  I have pretty SLGs but more importantly, my Cabats also carry 'things' that are taking me somewhere fun, nourishing my hungry self, or holding things I need for a job I like doing.
The best phrase is 'a brand new bag is never beautiful. Be patient.' That is sooooooooooo true for BVs.

I'd like to see others' thoughts on their favorite BV. Cut and paste my list and add your bag and comments.


----------



## missbellamama

V0N1B2 said:


> What is it about?
> Was Girl on a Train made into the movie with Emily Blunt? I saw that and I loved it, I guess because I hadn't read the book so the big surprise/twist was really a surprise!


Emily Blunt was in the movie,  I have a thing about reading a book prior to a flick, I know it's never the same and most of the time I forget the details of the book , the newest book - I'm sure will be a made into a movie also.
It's a physiological, thriller , suspense  ... wait, kinda like her first


----------



## grietje

V0N1B2 said:


> Well, I have to be perfectly honest (especially with myself), so I'd have to say that if I could do it all over again, I would have never bought the things I've bought. The colours, the seasonal items, the impractical.... The things I have, I love and I use, but if I lost everything in some kind of insurance-covered disaster, I wouldn't repurchase 80% of what I have.



I definitely have the temptation to purge.  I get a bit freaked out about having too much and I'll rehome for the sake of having less.  I'm not having the turnover that I used to have because I'm mindful of my behavior. That said, if I purged on a major scale, I'd probably take it down to Slinky and Nero Bella and buy myself a special color Disco.

So I've just written that and think, 'well, why not?!' But I like having options right now and I really like having several smaller/evening-ish bags to choose from (which is new for me).


----------



## V0N1B2

missbellamama said:


> Emily Blunt was in the movie,  I have a thing about reading a book prior to a flick, I know it's never the same and most of the time I forget the details of the book , the newest book - I'm sure will be a made into a movie also.
> It's a physiological, thriller , suspense  ... wait, kinda like her first


Maybe it will be my poolside reading book for Las Vegas. 
Say.... aren't you going, too? Imagine that!
Love your avatar, BTW.


----------



## missbellamama

V0N1B2 said:


> Maybe it will be my poolside reading book for Las Vegas.
> Say.... aren't you going, too? Imagine that!
> Love your avatar, BTW.


I have been sooooo meaning to read our very own Margaret Atwood' s /A Handmaid's Tale , just catching up on the Bravo series, that's my pool read


----------



## grietje

missbellamama said:


> I have been sooooo meaning to read our very own Margaret Atwood' s - Handmaid's Tale , just catching up on the Bravo series, that's my pool read



I've read several M. Atwood Books.  The Edible Woman was entertaining.

My next read is serious non-fiction: former Secretary of Defense William J. Perry's book, '_My Journey at the Nuclear Brink.'  _I heard him speak last year and he commented that no one would buy his book. He was rather lovely and so I bought his book.


----------



## diane278

grietje said:


> I definitely have the temptation to purge.  I get a bit freaked out about having too much and I'll rehome for the sake of having less.  I'm not having the turnover that I used to have because I'm mindful of my behavior. That said, if I purged on a major scale, I'd probably take it down to Slinky and Nero Bella and buy myself a special color Disco.
> 
> So I've just written that and think, 'well, why not?!' But I like having options right now and I really like having several smaller/evening-ish bags to choose from (which is new for me).



I've made many attempts ro whittle things down to a perfect combination, but now I think that what's a perfect combination for me today, would not be the perfect combination for me next year.  I would like to think it's because I'm evolving but the truth is that I simply get bored and crave change.  I think the best I could do is to get down to about 6-8 bags and then allow myself to let go of any or all of them and switch to a new small group after a period of time.  It's not practical in terms of the expense....that's for sure.

On the same concept, I've thought about trying a capsule wardrobe, but have never been able to create one.  This all has to be related in some way.  As is my habit of reading about simplicity and minimalism.  Since it's unlikely that I'm going to have an epiphany tonight, I might as well go back to my latest minimalism book for more ideas I'm not going to implement!


----------



## muchstuff

indiaink said:


> DH swears by his Neti Pot. I like to use the steam from boiling water (hold your head over a pot of steamy water on the stove)..


Add some eucalyptus oil to the water.


----------



## muchstuff

indiaink said:


> Freshly brushed in the morning sun, here is Rhyn at a little over 11 months old (this morning).  He is now at 50.2 lbs, and I hope he doesn't grow any more!!! He is a rambunctious puppy in a china closet; it takes me two leashes (one to the collar and one to the harness) to walk him (and he is polite, but - squirrels? I need all the ballast I can muster).
> 
> View attachment 3695889


What a beauty!


----------



## V0N1B2

muchstuff said:


> What a beauty!


muchstuff, are you coming to the meetup in Las Vegas?


----------



## muchstuff

V0N1B2 said:


> muchstuff, are you coming to the meetup in Las Vegas?


Ahhh would love to but still settling into the new house, coupled with a sick dog and a bit of a general anxiety thing...I'm not great company but will follow all of the posts! Many thanks for the ask ...


----------



## frenziedhandbag

grietje said:


> I definitely have the temptation to purge.  I get a bit freaked out about having too much and I'll rehome for the sake of having less.





diane278 said:


> I would like to think it's because I'm evolving but the truth is that I simply get bored and crave change.



So true! If you recall, I went through a downsizing phase and limited myself to one bag of each style, size and color. I thought perhaps I will be contented with four to five bags but yet when I evaluate the Bella and the Chain Tote, I can see them working for my lifestyle. I am just taking it really slow before I get anything new or preloved.


----------



## septembersiren

missbellamama said:


> on my read list this weekend...
> 
> if you liked her first book - "Girl on a Train"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3696708



I am on the waiting list at the library


----------



## muchstuff

missbellamama said:


> on my read list this weekend...
> 
> if you liked her first book - "Girl on a Train"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3696708


Thanks for this, I read it and enjoyed it, as did one of my daughters, she'll be happy to hear there's another!


----------



## septembersiren

Happy Mother's Day everyone [emoji898][emoji253][emoji304][emoji899][emoji484][emoji898]


----------



## missbellamama

septembersiren said:


> Happy Mother's Day everyone [emoji898][emoji253][emoji304][emoji899][emoji484][emoji898]


Plus one


----------



## jburgh

I am really into NW coastal First Nations art. Being out here, I am surrounded with the symbols in daily life...crows, salmon, and orca. I've lusted for a bracelet depicting the life cycle of the salmon.  Today this carved sterling cuff arrived. It was designed by artist Justin Rivard, and captures exactly what I had been looking for. Justin is on Etsy as "artfromabove" and does excellent work.


----------



## muchstuff

jburgh said:


> View attachment 3699983
> View attachment 3699984
> View attachment 3699985
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am really into NW coastal First Nations art. Being out here, I am surrounded with the symbols in daily life...crows, salmon, and orca. I've lusted for a bracelet depicting the life cycle of the salmon.  Today this carved sterling cuff arrived. It was designed by artist Justin Rivard, and captures exactly what I had been looking for. Justin is on Etsy as "artfromabove" and does excellent work.



That's truly lovely . I'll have to delve a little further into his work! 
Being from the northwest we also have a love of First Nations artwork. The first two below are Bill Reid, the third Don Yeomans and the fourth Drew Atkins. Please excuse the poor pic quality, I just snapped them with my iphone, we're still trying to figure out where to hang everything in the new house...


----------



## V0N1B2

jburgh said:


> View attachment 3699983
> View attachment 3699984
> View attachment 3699985
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am really into NW coastal First Nations art. Being out here, I am surrounded with the symbols in daily life...crows, salmon, and orca. I've lusted for a bracelet depicting the life cycle of the salmon.  Today this carved sterling cuff arrived. It was designed by artist Justin Rivard, and captures exactly what I had been looking for. Justin is on Etsy as "artfromabove" and does excellent work.



I wish I could wear cuffs but I just can't. I would love a nice big carved silver bangle though.  I only have a pair of earrings. I love love love those. Can't wait to see them in person.



muchstuff said:


> That's truly lovely . I'll have to delve a little further into his work!
> Being from the northwest we also have a love of First Nations artwork. The first two below are Bill Reid, the third Don Yeomans and the fourth Drew Atkins. Please excuse the poor pic quality, I just snapped them with my iphone, we're still trying to figure out where to hang everything in the new house...
> 
> View attachment 3700003
> View attachment 3700004
> View attachment 3700005
> View attachment 3700006


And you guys have caught me out of my home tonight so I can't share mine. I have three pieces in the bathroom that are (small) Bill Reid prints and one signed piece from an artist from the Queen Charlottes, erm, I mean Haida Gwaii named Corey Bulpitt.  I have a good friend with an amazing collection of masks and some really cool Inuit art.
Yours are lovely, muchstuff.


----------



## muchstuff

V0N1B2 said:


> I wish I could wear cuffs but I just can't. I would love a nice big carved silver bangle though.  I only have a pair of earrings. I love love love those. Can't wait to see them in person.
> 
> 
> And you guys have caught me out of my home tonight so I can't share mine. I have three pieces in the bathroom that are (small) Bill Reid prints and one signed piece from an artist from the Queen Charlottes, erm, I mean Haida Gwaii named Corey Bulpitt.  I have a good friend with an amazing collection of masks and some really cool Inuit art.
> Yours are lovely, muchstuff.


Thanks my friend. Check out Rivard's etsy stuff there are some very nice pieces, in lots of different sizes...sigh, another thing I need to save up for.


----------



## ksuromax

jburgh said:


> View attachment 3699983
> View attachment 3699984
> View attachment 3699985
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am really into NW coastal First Nations art. Being out here, I am surrounded with the symbols in daily life...crows, salmon, and orca. I've lusted for a bracelet depicting the life cycle of the salmon.  Today this carved sterling cuff arrived. It was designed by artist Justin Rivard, and captures exactly what I had been looking for. Justin is on Etsy as "artfromabove" and does excellent work.


the cuff is TDF 



muchstuff said:


> That's truly lovely . I'll have to delve a little further into his work!
> Being from the northwest we also have a love of First Nations artwork. The first two below are Bill Reid, the third Don Yeomans and the fourth Drew Atkins. Please excuse the poor pic quality, I just snapped them with my iphone, we're still trying to figure out where to hang everything in the new house...
> 
> View attachment 3700003
> View attachment 3700004
> View attachment 3700005
> View attachment 3700006


Lovely works, C, i am sure they will adorn your new house nicely!!  
do they have any sacral meaning?


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> the cuff is TDF
> 
> 
> Lovely works, C, i am sure they will adorn your new house nicely!!
> do they have any sacral meaning?


I think that pretty much all First Nations pieces do. I remember my husband saying the Don Yeomans piece had to do with the illness/death of his father. And of course all animals are sacred and have meaning. Probably one of the things that draws me to the art. I have a few small jewelry pieces, and we have some carvings. My DH is in the film industry and has worked with some First Nations carvers on a couple of projects, one where they built an entire village on a river bank not far from Whistler, quite a few years ago. Pretty impressive stuff.


----------



## diane278

I tried on the new smaller Cervo loop a couple of days ago. I love the size but didn't find a color that worked for me....yet.  This is the desert rose.  Oops. Photos in next post.


----------



## diane278

Explanation in previous post.....


----------



## indiaink

diane278 said:


> View attachment 3701862
> View attachment 3701863
> View attachment 3701864
> View attachment 3701862
> View attachment 3701863
> View attachment 3701864
> 
> Explanation in previous post.....


OMG love the smaller size!  I've admired the Loop forever, but felt it was way too big for me. Thank you for sharing this - and FWIW I love the Dusty* Rose on you!

*ETA this is "Desert" Rose according to diane278, my mistake!


----------



## diane278

indiaink said:


> OMG love the smaller size!  I've admired the Loop forever, but felt it was way too big for me. Thank you for sharing this - and FWIW I love the Dusty Rose on you!


I was told that this was Desert Rose and that the darker rose is Dusty Rose.  I asked twice because I thought that it was the other way around by looking at the two Rose colors together.  This is a pretty color. I wish I'd taken a photo of both the roses together.......I always think of these things too late.....


----------



## muchstuff

diane278 said:


> View attachment 3701862
> View attachment 3701863
> View attachment 3701864
> View attachment 3701862
> View attachment 3701863
> View attachment 3701864
> 
> Explanation in previous post.....


I love the smaller size!


----------



## diane278

indiaink said:


> OMG love the smaller size!  I've admired the Loop forever, but felt it was way too big for me. Thank you for sharing this - and FWIW I love the Dusty* Rose on you!
> 
> *ETA this is "Desert" Rose according to diane278, my mistake!


 
I found it confusing at the boutique.  I know it doesn't sound as exotic but I would have named them 'light rose' and 'dark rose'. I like things simple.....and easy to understand!


----------



## indiaink

diane278 said:


> I found it confusing at the boutique.  I know it doesn't sound as exotic but I would have named them 'light rose' and 'dark rose'. I like things simple.....and easy to understand!


Finding myself a sometimes inept lover of the English language, I think 'dusty' and 'desert' should be one and the same? Tomas, what you are doing? How about 'dry' rose?  LOL.  Oh wait - what's Italian for "Dry"?


----------



## frenziedhandbag

diane278 said:


> Explanation in previous post.....



I like the smaller size and it looks really good on you too!


----------



## diane278

frenziedhandbag said:


> I like the smaller size and it looks really good on you too!


Thank you! I think it's a very practical size. I currently use my NLG cervo loop (big) constantly. But I do think this smaller size would be a great addition.  I'd go for another NLG bag but I'm pretty sure I'd violate some statute of limitations on how many I should own.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

diane278 said:


> I'm pretty sure I'd violate some statute of limitations on how many I should own.



I am pretty sure this statute does not exist and even if it does, we will all choose to ignore it.


----------



## diane278

frenziedhandbag said:


> I am pretty sure this statute does not exist and even if it does, we will all choose to ignore it.


Thank you!  Good to know!


----------



## jburgh

muchstuff said:


> That's truly lovely . I'll have to delve a little further into his work!
> Being from the northwest we also have a love of First Nations artwork. The first two below are Bill Reid, the third Don Yeomans and the fourth Drew Atkins. Please excuse the poor pic quality, I just snapped them with my iphone, we're still trying to figure out where to hang everything in the new house...
> 
> View attachment 3700003
> View attachment 3700004
> View attachment 3700005
> View attachment 3700006


Ooooo, I love these! Do you have a spirit animal, muchstuff? Mine is the Crow.


----------



## LLANeedle

Diane, thanks for the modeling pic.  I love the smaller one.  I have a large Barolo I rarely use....it's too big for me.  I love the denim but I'm not sure how much I'd use that color......wish it came in a nutty brown.


----------



## ksuromax

What a coincidence.... 
I have just received this one
I never thought of getting one brand new exactly because i was worried it would be too big, so i was always swinging towards baseball, but when i saw this one in my fave consignment at around 30% of its cost in descent condition i decided to give it a try. And probably because it's already broken in it feels just right... 
And a lil souvenir i have just received from a friend who got it for me at the Eiffel's Tower


----------



## ksuromax

diane278 said:


> .....and easy to understand!


And identify a couple of years later!


----------



## jburgh

RIP Chris Cornell
https://www.nytimes.com/2017/05/18/arts/music/chris-cornell-dead-soundgarden.html?_r=0


----------



## indiaink

jburgh said:


> RIP Chris Cornell
> https://www.nytimes.com/2017/05/18/arts/music/chris-cornell-dead-soundgarden.html?_r=0


Yes, one of those amazing voices that came out of your stomping grounds, Seattle ... so young, so terribly young.


----------



## V0N1B2

jburgh said:


> RIP Chris Cornell
> https://www.nytimes.com/2017/05/18/arts/music/chris-cornell-dead-soundgarden.html?_r=0


 WHAT?!?!? 
Aww man, that sucks. Like really really sucks. Damn.


----------



## jburgh

indiaink said:


> Yes, one of those amazing voices that came out of your stomping grounds, Seattle ... so young, so terribly young.





V0N1B2 said:


> WHAT?!?!?
> Aww man, that sucks. Like really really sucks. Damn.



It feels like a punch in the gut. He had one of the best rock voices (imho). I heard on the local rock station that his wife felt something was off after the show and asked some friends to break into the hotel room. That is who found him. So sad. I hope there is some local remembrance event here...I will go too that.


----------



## V0N1B2

I remember listening to Soundgarden and Temple of The Dog in your kitchen last year, @jburgh 

I'm sure there will be some kind of memorial planned for Seattle. Probably at the EMP or whatever they're calling it now.


----------



## muchstuff

jburgh said:


> Ooooo, I love these! Do you have a spirit animal, muchstuff? Mine is the Crow.


I don't consider myself a very spiritual person, so I've never really given a lot of thought to a spirit animal. But I adore crows. I love the way they understand facial recognition and pass that information down to the next generation. So if you get on the bad side of a crow you're on the bad side of the next gen as well.  Sadly I had to leave my crows behind when we moved, I fed them daily (much to the rage of some of my less animal-inclined neighbours). They would be at the fence within minutes of me showing up in the yard...but in the new neighbourhood we have red-winged blackbirds, Stellars Jays, bald eagles, Canada geese, rabbits, beavers, herons...I guess I can't complain  oh, and a few crows too...


----------



## V0N1B2

muchstuff said:


> I don't consider myself a very spiritual person, so I've never really given a lot of thought to a spirit animal. But I adore crows. I love the way they understand facial recognition and pass that information down to the next generation. So if you get on the bad side of a crow you're on the bad side of the next gen as well.  Sadly I had to leave my crows behind when we moved, I fed them daily (much to the rage of some of my less animal-inclined neighbours). They would be at the fence within minutes of me showing up in the yard...but in the new neighbourhood we have red-winged blackbirds, Stellars Jays, bald eagles, Canada geese, rabbits, beavers, herons...I guess I can't complain  oh, and a few crows too...


Have you moved to (where you told me you were looking to move to) already or are you in limbo waiting to build there?


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> I don't consider myself a very spiritual person, so I've never really given a lot of thought to a spirit animal. But I adore crows. I love the way they understand facial recognition and pass that information down to the next generation. So if you get on the bad side of a crow you're on the bad side of the next gen as well.  Sadly I had to leave my crows behind when we moved, I fed them daily (much to the rage of some of my less animal-inclined neighbours). They would be at the fence within minutes of me showing up in the yard...but in the new neighbourhood we have red-winged blackbirds, Stellars Jays, bald eagles, Canada geese, rabbits, beavers, herons...I guess I can't complain  oh, and a few crows too...


crows are very smart, is your new place too far from the old one? They might find you one day...


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

Currently traveling in Asia.  Two major reveals when I get home.


----------



## OneDayChanel

I cannot post a new thread yet but this happened to my poor bag and the tear just gets bigger & bigger  I'm so scared of taking it to a cobbler just in case they are going to ruin it. I love this bag soooo much. Really hoping it can be fixed. Has this happen to anyone else ?


----------



## muchstuff

V0N1B2 said:


> Have you moved to (where you told me you were looking to move to) already or are you in limbo waiting to build there?


Bedford Landing in Fort Langley. Right by 8 acres of wetlands so lots of animal activity. We've purchased land in Kaleden in the interior but it'll be awhile before we start building there...but next spring we start clearing to get the grapevines in!


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> crows are very smart, is your new place too far from the old one? They might find you one day...


They'd have to go a good distance from the local rookeries so I doubt it, we're too far away...


----------



## V0N1B2

muchstuff said:


> Bedford Landing in Fort Langley. Right by 8 acres of wetlands so lots of animal activity. We've purchased land in Kaleden in the interior but it'll be awhile before we start building there...but next spring we start clearing to get the grapevines in!


I grew up out there. We can plan a coffee/wine/tea date out there any Wednesday.


----------



## indiaink

OneDayChanel said:


> I cannot post a new thread yet but this happened to my poor bag and the tear just gets bigger & bigger  I'm so scared of taking it to a cobbler just in case they are going to ruin it. I love this bag soooo much. Really hoping it can be fixed. Has this happen to anyone else ?


If you are in the area of a Bottega Veneta boutique, I highly recommend you take it there.  If not, Modern Leather in NYC repairs Bottega Veneta bags, check out their web site for how to proceed.


----------



## muchstuff

V0N1B2 said:


> I grew up out there. We can plan a coffee/wine/tea date out there any Wednesday.


Thanks, getting one daughter moved from UBC to her first apartment in Kits over the next week or two but after that, you have a date! . We really need a wine icon!


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> Thanks, getting one daughter moved from UBC to her first apartment in Kits over the next week or two but after that, you have a date! . We really need a wine icon!


I am seriously jealous here


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> I am seriously jealous here


Oh sweetie come to Vancouver...


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> Oh sweetie come to Vancouver...


If i ever set myself for a trans atlantic flight i will definitely let you know...


----------



## missbellamama

ksuromax said:


> I am seriously jealous here


There's always Vegas in September..plenty of time to plan


----------



## missbellamama

missbellamama said:


> There's always Vegas in September..plenty of time to plan


Next meet up...spring of '18 ?
I'm in... Cdn $  

Vancouver BC - by then my son will be an official  RCMP officer based out of Surrey.


----------



## ksuromax

missbellamama said:


> There's always Vegas in September..plenty of time to plan


i am terrible at long flights, my max bearable length of flight is 6 hrs +/-, thus traveling within one continent only...


----------



## V0N1B2

missbellamama said:


> Next meet up...spring of '18 ?
> I'm in... Cdn $
> 
> Vancouver BC - by then my son will be an official  RCMP officer based out of Surrey.


When does he go to Depot? Surrey is the big training city for new recruits. He'll see A LOT and get A LOT of experience there.  If we become fast friends you have to invite me to his graduation. I will fly to Regina for that. Even in January 
Mmmmm Red Serge!   **proudly waves Canadian Flag**


----------



## missbellamama

V0N1B2 said:


> When does he go to Depot? Surrey is the big training city for new recruits. He'll see A LOT and get A LOT of experience there.  If we become fast friends you have to invite me to his graduation. I will fly to Regina for that. Even in January
> Mmmmm Red Serge!   **proudly waves Canadian Flag**


he's just finishing off in the "Wheat province", should be there by end of the summer.
top 3 in class thus far...proud mama 

He has friends he'll be staying with ..after graduation, looking for a place to live and get familiar with area.


----------



## muchstuff

missbellamama said:


> Next meet up...spring of '18 ?
> I'm in... Cdn $
> 
> Vancouver BC - by then my son will be an official  RCMP officer based out of Surrey.


Congrats! One of my daughters is at SFU, Crim major.


----------



## missbellamama

muchstuff said:


> Congrats! One of my daughters is at SFU, Crim major.


Looking at law enforcement or law school next?


----------



## muchstuff

missbellamama said:


> Looking at law enforcement or law school next?


Actually a two-year course at BCIT, forensic science I think it is. She's fascinated by deviant behavior, that sort of thing, psych minor. Not sure exactly where she ends up with that though. She also works as a security guard part time. All 5'5" of her .


----------



## indiaink

muchstuff said:


> Actually a two-year course at BCIT, forensic science I think it is. She's fascinated by deviant behavior, that sort of thing, psych minor. Not sure exactly where she ends up with that though. She also works as a security guard part time. All 5'5" of her .


That was always my favorite ...


----------



## muchstuff

indiaink said:


> That was always my favorite ...


She's a great candidate for that type of career, very smart, somewhat dark and twisted ...


----------



## muchstuff

Prayers for Manchester


----------



## KY bag lady

muchstuff said:


> Prayers for Manchester


Amen


----------



## indiaink

Just wanted to say that I love this BVette forum, all the wisdom here, all our different likes and dislikes. How helpful we all are, down to the newest person. How we all, worldwide, come to the aid of each other with answers to questions, however minute.
I know none of this is life-altering, but: For many, it's a comfort, and it's a great sense of belonging in a time of disparity.
Thanks.


----------



## missbellamama

indiaink said:


> Just wanted to say that I love this BVette forum, all the wisdom here, all our different likes and dislikes. How helpful we all are, down to the newest person. How we all, worldwide, come to the aid of each other with answers to questions, however minute.
> I know none of this is life-altering, but: For many, it's a comfort, and it's a great sense of belonging in a time of disparity.
> Thanks.


this feeling is mutual on this side of the border as well


----------



## ksuromax

+1


----------



## grietje

indiaink said:


> Just wanted to say that I love this BVette forum, all the wisdom here, all our different likes and dislikes. How helpful we all are, down to the newest person. How we all, worldwide, come to the aid of each other with answers to questions, however minute.
> I know none of this is life-altering, but: For many, it's a comfort, and it's a great sense of belonging in a time of disparity.
> Thanks.



That's a nice statement and makes me smile. T'is a lovely group here.


----------



## diane278

Just saw a nice article about upcoming BV on the PurseBlog.


----------



## indiaink

diane278 said:


> Just saw a nice article about upcoming BV on the PurseBlog.


Oooo that blue clutch! GORGEOUS ... http://www.purseblog.com/bottega-veneta/bottega-veneta-resort-2018-bags/


----------



## ksuromax

OMG!!!! Did you see those Knots???? Mamma mia!!!!!!


----------



## indiaink

ksuromax said:


> OMG!!!! Did you see those Knots???? Mamma mia!!!!!!


That embroidered one? So delicate, so gorgeous, so sublime... wow. I bet the price is out of this world system.


----------



## missbellamama

Lovin' the 7/23 photo - that turquoise is beautiful!


----------



## ksuromax

indiaink said:


> That embroidered one? So delicate, so gorgeous, so sublime... wow. I bet the price is out of this world system.


The 3rd one looks bigger/wider than regular, must be made to fit those shovel-size phones .... but in general it's absolutelly stellar!! And yes, i agree, price must be stellar, too...


----------



## pbkey

I find myself keep going back to see the photos - love the knots and the exquisiteness  whether I can afford them or if they fit my lifestyle is a different story


----------



## septembersiren

indiaink said:


> Oooo that blue clutch! GORGEOUS ... http://www.purseblog.com/bottega-veneta/bottega-veneta-resort-2018-bags/



Wow that embroidered knot is TDF
I [emoji173]️ that BV is doing so many clutches

Since my little (big) episode I can't carry any large bags ☹️ I have been carrying the one and only clutch I own that is not an evening bag
It is actually a little vinyl number I used to put in my beach bag when I used to go to the beach

Since my episode I don't need to carry a huge bag anymore
I no longer need to carry meds for heartburn and IBS 
Seems my episode fixed all that
At least for now


I wonder if Hotshot saw the embroidered knot??


----------



## ksuromax

septembersiren said:


> Wow that embroidered knot is TDF
> I [emoji173]️ that BV is doing so many clutches
> 
> Since my little (big) episode I can't carry any large bags ☹️ I have been carrying the one and only clutch I own that is not an evening bag
> It is actually a little vinyl number I used to put in my beach bag when I used to go to the beach
> 
> Since my episode I don't need to carry a huge bag anymore
> I no longer need to carry meds for heartburn and IBS
> Seems my episode fixed all that
> At least for now
> 
> 
> I wonder if Hotshot saw the embroidered knot??


Glad to hear you feel a lot better and are off the pills


----------



## missbellamama

I watched the you tube video of Ryan the "Plinko guy" from the Price is Right...
OMG , I have never seen such enthusiasm in my life ..it made me smile  and he won some big bucks.


----------



## LLANeedle

Does anyone have experience with mytheresa.com?  Are they reputable?  TIA


----------



## LouiseCPH

Yes, Mytheresa is comparable to Net-a-porter or Matches.


----------



## LLANeedle

LouiseCPH said:


> Yes, Mytheresa is comparable to Net-a-porter or Matches.


Thank you


----------



## diane278

I've been experimenting with carrying my pillow bags for the past week.  I've always loved them but often passed them by in order to carry a larger bag so that I could haul around any and everything that I could possibly need in any situation. Once I pared down to what I might actually need during a typical day, I could fit it all into a pillow bag easily.  (I realize that the fact that I use either a very small wallet or a card holder as a wallet, gives me room for much of the rest of my 'necessities'.)  Of course, there are times a larger bag seems necessary for me, but not as often as I had thought.  (I'm retired and I think that's a factor, as I have a lot more control over my days than I did when I was working.)  Anyway, for now, I think I'll use my pillow bags more often.  

My phone is in one of those bulky Otter cases as I drop it a lot.  The round blue thing is a pop open brush and mirror. I included a pink one that's open so it made sense.  


It all fits easily into the pillow bag, as you can see.


----------



## muchstuff

diane278 said:


> I've been experimenting with carrying my pillow bags for the past week.  I've always loved them but often passed them by in order to carry a larger bag so that I could haul around any and everything that I could possibly need in any situation. Once I pared down to what I might actually need during a typical day, I could fit it all into a pillow bag easily.  (I realize that the fact that I use either a very small wallet or a card holder as a wallet, gives me room for much of the rest of my 'necessities'.)  Of course, there are times a larger bag seems necessary for me, but not as often as I had thought.  (I'm retired and I think that's a factor, as I have a lot more control over my days than I did when I was working.)  Anyway, for now, I think I'll use my pillow bags more often.
> 
> My phone is in one of those bulky Otter cases as I drop it a lot.  The round blue thing is a pop open brush and mirror. I included a pink one that's open so it made sense.
> View attachment 3711825
> 
> It all fits easily into the pillow bag, as you can see.
> View attachment 3711826


I have the exact same otter case and it's saved my phone many a time. My daughter, who gave it to me because she wasn't using it, dropped her phone last week and smashed the bejeezus out of it...


----------



## V0N1B2

I ate CARBS tonight (aka: Satan's food). Ugh



* that is all


----------



## septembersiren

I went out to dinner the other night
When leaving in the parking lot there was a guy selling fakes
I went over just to get a little looky
He had LV Chanel BV and Gucci
Right away he started telling me what each brand was 
When he got to BV ( which he pronounced Veneta wrong) he said "and these are Bottega Veneta" I looked at him and said No they are not
He said belligerently yes they are
I said I worked for BV and these aren't even good fakes 
He got mad and said the weave is the same
I said you have got to be kidding me
He said well the ladies love them
I said anyone who would buy this has no taste 
I really felt like calling the police but he was an old man in his late 70's soooooo I didn't


----------



## ksuromax

I had a sort of similar argument with my DH direct Manager, they live to close to us, and we popped in for a beer, as we were standing in their kitchen with our beers in hands, there was a fake LV bag (his DW's) on the table.... i noticed immediately, but kept silent until he started speaking
I guess that was his gift
And i reckon, he was proud of it
He asked me if liked that bag, i said i don't like LV in general (trying to excape the slippery way politely)
But he would not stop, he asked me what my opinion was of that particular bag
I said - it's fake
He was surprised, how could i tell it without even touching the bag.
I am not an LV person, and never will be, but a few things are common for all high end brands - seams, hw, etc
Then he looked at my bag, and asked what brand it was and if it was a real one.
I said yes, it's Bottega Veneta. It's a real one.
And then it made a control shot into his head, he asked me about the price...
I got my duffel pre-loved in mint condition, so i was safe to say I bought it new at 2,200$ just to nail him down!
He literally was out of breath
He tried to defend and excuse himself, saying that it's nonsense to pay such amount of money for something that looks the same for 100$, but it looked so lame....


----------



## JenW

Hello everyone, I have been lurking in this forum so I thought I'd introduce myself. I own only one BV but it's my only "good" leather bag.....I know it's unheard of on PF but I'm a bag minimalist. I have 2 nylon Tumi bags, a Ferragamo clutch, and my BV, which is a cervo hobo with the 'baseball' stitching in ebano brown.
thanks for all of your posts, I have enjoyed reading them and looking at your gorgeous BV goodies!


----------



## indiaink

JenW said:


> Hello everyone, I have been lurking in this forum so I thought I'd introduce myself. I own only one BV but it's my only "good" leather bag.....I know it's unheard of on PF but I'm a bag minimalist. I have 2 nylon Tumi bags, a Ferragamo clutch, and my BV, which is a cervo hobo with the 'baseball' stitching in ebano brown.
> thanks for all of your posts, I have enjoyed reading them and looking at your gorgeous BV goodies!


Welcome!  You obviously have great taste in bags - The Cervo Hobo is 'my' bag, and I've used Tumi for some of my work things in the past. Tumi is indestructable.


----------



## ksuromax

indiaink said:


> Welcome!  You obviously have great taste in bags - The Cervo Hobo is 'my' bag, and I've used Tumi for some of my work things in the past. Tumi is indestructable.


i second her  Cervo hobo is 'my' bag, too


----------



## diane278

JenW said:


> Hello everyone, I have been lurking in this forum so I thought I'd introduce myself. I own only one BV but it's my only "good" leather bag.....I know it's unheard of on PF but I'm a bag minimalist. I have 2 nylon Tumi bags, a Ferragamo clutch, and my BV, which is a cervo hobo with the 'baseball' stitching in ebano brown.
> thanks for all of your posts, I have enjoyed reading them and looking at your gorgeous BV goodies!


 
Hi, JenW,
Welcome to tpf.  I applaud your edited bag collection as I continually aspire to be more minimalist. Maybe you can provide me with some additional inspiration, as it sounds like you have your collection pretty well fine tuned. One of the best parts about having a diverse group is, to me, all the varying insights and ways members approach their bag collections. We're glad you're here!


----------



## Phiomega

JenW said:


> Hello everyone, I have been lurking in this forum so I thought I'd introduce myself. I own only one BV but it's my only "good" leather bag.....I know it's unheard of on PF but I'm a bag minimalist. I have 2 nylon Tumi bags, a Ferragamo clutch, and my BV, which is a cervo hobo with the 'baseball' stitching in ebano brown.
> thanks for all of your posts, I have enjoyed reading them and looking at your gorgeous BV goodies!



Your BV must look lovely.... I love the feel of well loved Ebano! Great job for being a minimalist... a good reminder for me!

My laptop bag is Tumi nylon too. It is looking nice and durable at the same time!


----------



## septembersiren

Well for all you minimalists out there
If you're down sizing all donations are gratefully accepted here [emoji118]


----------



## muchstuff

JenW said:


> Hello everyone, I have been lurking in this forum so I thought I'd introduce myself. I own only one BV but it's my only "good" leather bag.....I know it's unheard of on PF but I'm a bag minimalist. I have 2 nylon Tumi bags, a Ferragamo clutch, and my BV, which is a cervo hobo with the 'baseball' stitching in ebano brown.
> thanks for all of your posts, I have enjoyed reading them and looking at your gorgeous BV goodies!


I third her  also a huge cervo hobo fan.


----------



## ksuromax

septembersiren said:


> Well for all you minimalists out there
> If you're down sizing all donations are gratefully accepted here [emoji118]


And here!!!!


----------



## JenW

Thanks for the welcome, everyone! I usually surf from my phone so I'm not sure how often I'll post. Typing on the phone is a bit of a hassle. I fired up my laptop to enter this message.


diane278 said:


> I applaud your edited bag collection as I continually aspire to be more minimalist. Maybe you can provide me with some additional inspiration, as it sounds like you have your collection pretty well fine tuned.



My typical philosophy is what I call "The Power of One." Do I really need more than *one* winter coat? More than *one* pair of sneakers? More than *one* wedding outfit? No, no, no. I enjoy having less things....I feel a lot less stress when I don't have to think too much about what to wear. I extended that to bags, and I decided to keep only one leather bag, one clutch, and one large all-weather tote. I also have a small and a large backpack (I don't have a car so a lot of my travel is via subway and bus, which makes backpacks practical on some days). I still have a long way to go...I have two phones (one's for work) and three computers! Someday I hope to get to a point where I have few possessions.



Phiomega said:


> My laptop bag is Tumi nylon too. It is looking nice and durable at the same time!


Which laptop bag do you have? I have never seen one of their laptop bags in person. I love Tumi nylon. IMO it's as nice as the Prada nylon.


----------



## septembersiren

JenW said:


> Thanks for the welcome, everyone! I usually surf from my phone so I'm not sure how often I'll post. Typing on the phone is a bit of a hassle. I fired up my laptop to enter this message.
> 
> 
> My typical philosophy is what I call "The Power of One." Do I really need more than *one* winter coat? More than *one* pair of sneakers? More than *one* wedding outfit? No, no, no. I enjoy having less things....I feel a lot less stress when I don't have to think too much about what to wear. I extended that to bags, and I decided to keep only one leather bag, one clutch, and one large all-weather tote. I also have a small and a large backpack (I don't have a car so a lot of my travel is via subway and bus, which makes backpacks practical on some days). I still have a long way to go...I have two phones (one's for work) and three computers! Someday I hope to get to a point where I have few possessions.
> 
> 
> Which laptop bag do you have? I have never seen one of their laptop bags in person. I love Tumi nylon. IMO it's as nice as the Prada nylon.



Welcome welcome
I understand about having less
Since I retired I have down sized considerably 
Everything I own now fits in one room and 6 totes
The only thing I have that really keeps multiplying are my rubber duckies [emoji212] where I used to have shoes shoes shoes I now have  
The ducks take up less room than the shoes and always make me smile 
I understand about not deciding what to wear
My best job my favorite job was when I worked for BV
1. I got to smell the leather and rich it everyday ( the walls in BV stores are suede) and
2. BV provided us with uniforms so I just put on whatever to go to work and change into my uniform when I got there (wonderful)
I am not a minimalist but I am not longer a collector of THINGS


----------



## diane278

JenW said:


> Thanks for the welcome, everyone! I usually surf from my phone so I'm not sure how often I'll post. Typing on the phone is a bit of a hassle. I fired up my laptop to enter this message.
> 
> My typical philosophy is what I call "The Power of One." Do I really need more than *one* winter coat? More than *one* pair of sneakers? More than *one* wedding outfit? No, no, no. I enjoy having less things....I feel a lot less stress when I don't have to think too much about what to wear. I extended that to bags, and I decided to keep only one leather bag, one clutch, and one large all-weather tote. I also have a small and a large backpack (I don't have a car so a lot of my travel is via subway and bus, which makes backpacks practical on some days). I still have a long way to go...I have two phones (one's for work) and three computers! Someday I hope to get to a point where I have few possessions..


 
I am familiar with the concept of The Power of One but certainly have not achieved it......it's something for me to aspire to.


----------



## missbellamama

septembersiren said:


> Welcome welcome
> I understand about having less
> Since I retired I have down sized considerably
> Everything I own now fits in one room and 6 totes
> The only thing I have that really keeps multiplying are my rubber duckies [emoji212] where I used to have shoes shoes shoes I now have
> The ducks take up less room than the shoes and always make me smile
> I understand about not deciding what to wear
> My best job my favorite job was when I worked for BV
> 1. I got to smell the leather and rich it everyday ( the walls in BV stores are suede) and
> 2. BV provided us with uniforms so I just put on whatever to go to work and change into my uniform when I got there (wonderful)
> I am not a minimalist but I am not longer a collector of THINGS


SS...look who's coming to Toronto, this summer


----------



## septembersiren

missbellamama said:


> SS...look who's coming to Toronto, this summer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3714560



I saw the big duck when it was in Philadelphia 
It's huge


----------



## LouiseCPH

diane278 said:


> I am familiar with the concept of The Power of One but certainly have not achieved it......it's something for me to aspire to.



To each her own [emoji4].

 I LOVE beautiful things, and my many - more than one! - bags give me joy every day. Furthermore, I like thinking about what bag to buy next - the joy of dreaming and planning [emoji4]

I usually buy pre-loved, and therefore I can argue, that I am in fact showing concern for the environmental challanges we face. The truth is, however, that it is mostly my limited ressources that make me this (light) green. On the other hand, I believe in buying high quality that will last - whether I end up enjoying the bag or selling it for someone else to enjoy.

I aspire to make  wise choices when spending my money and other ressources (time, attention) especially when it comes to BV [emoji6]


----------



## diane278

LouiseCPH said:


> To each her own



True. I'm always looking for a balance between keeping my life as simple as possible while embracing change at the same time.  Minimalism appeals to my sense of order but fails to satisfy my need for change. By my actions, I'd say I enjoy the journey more than the possibility of reaching any specific destination.  But that's how I feel today and, knowing me, I may feel differently tomorrow.....


----------



## indiaink

diane278 said:


> True. I'm always looking for a balance between keeping my life as simple as possible while embracing change at the same time.  Minimalism appeals to my sense of order but fails to satisfy my need for change. By my actions, I'd say I enjoy the journey more than the possibility of reaching any specific destination.  But that's how I feel today and, knowing me, I may feel differently tomorrow.....


Have you ever had your DNA tested? Wonder if there's not some Romani in there - I can see you evolving from nomadic European ancestors who worshiped a goddess.


----------



## diane278

missbellamama said:


> SS...look who's coming to Toronto, this summer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3714560


Boy.....that's one big duck!


----------



## indiaink

diane278 said:


> Boy.....that's one big duck!


Hey, Diane, I'm calling for a PILLOW SANDWICH PHOTO!  DO IT DO IT DO IT! We haven't had a BV Sandwich Photo in quite a while!!!  Make sure to give it its own thread!


----------



## diane278

indiaink said:


> Hey, Diane, I'm calling for a PILLOW SANDWICH PHOTO!  DO IT DO IT DO IT! We haven't had a BV Sandwich Photo in quite a while!!!  Make sure to give it its own thread!


Sorry but I have NO idea what you're referring to.....
I've been posting so much the past several days, I was thinking that I probably need to take a break before members feel like I'm a "tpf'er gone wild!"


----------



## ksuromax

diane278 said:


> Sorry but I have NO idea what you're referring to.....
> I've been posting so much the past several days, I was thinking that I probably need to take a break before members feel like I'm a "tpf'er gone wild!"


 sometimes i switch the brand for exactly the same reason!!! 
Your photos and handbags are a treat for the eyes, please, keep them coming!!!!


----------



## grietje

diane278 said:


> Sorry but I have NO idea what you're referring to.....
> I've been posting so much the past several days, I was thinking that I probably need to take a break before members feel like I'm a "tpf'er gone wild!"



You wild woman you!


----------



## indiaink

diane278 said:


> Sorry but I have NO idea what you're referring to.....
> I've been posting so much the past several days, I was thinking that I probably need to take a break before members feel like I'm a "tpf'er gone wild!"



See included example. If I can do a Cervo sandwich, you've got more than enough Pillows to do a Pillow sandwich.


----------



## diane278

I Didn't have a clue.  Give me some time.....


----------



## BookerMoose

Or a pillow mountain shot would work too...


----------



## diane278

BookerMoose said:


> Or a pillow mountain shot would work too...


Is that like a pyramid pile?


----------



## diane278

indiaink said:


> See included example. If I can do a Cervo sandwich, you've got more than enough Pillows to do a Pillow sandwich.



I had to alternate them so they wouldn't fall over.  I know it looks a little messy with the straps wound around the bags.....but I think this is what it's supposed to look like.....hopefully.   
(The NLG & glicine bags are a bit hidden in the pile....)


----------



## indiaink

diane278 said:


> I had to alternate them so they wouldn't fall over.  I know it looks a little messy with the straps wound around the bags.....but I think this is what it's supposed to look like.....hopefully.
> (The NLG & glicine bags are a bit hidden in the pile....)
> View attachment 3718167


<swoon> Oh yeah, that's it! Good job!


----------



## diane278

indiaink said:


> <swoon> Oh yeah, that's it! Good job!


 
Good....for some reason, I just didn't get it.


----------



## ksuromax

But you've done a perfect healthy version - vine with grapes  


diane278 said:


> Good....for some reason, I just didn't get it.


----------



## Phiomega

diane278 said:


> I had to alternate them so they wouldn't fall over.  I know it looks a little messy with the straps wound around the bags.....but I think this is what it's supposed to look like.....hopefully.
> (The NLG & glicine bags are a bit hidden in the pile....)



This is the only sandwich that makes me drool and has zero calorie... [emoji12]


----------



## indiaink

Phiomega said:


> This is the only sandwich that makes me drool and has zero calorie... [emoji12]


----------



## septembersiren

diane278 said:


> I had to alternate them so they wouldn't fall over.  I know it looks a little messy with the straps wound around the bags.....but I think this is what it's supposed to look like.....hopefully.
> (The NLG & glicine bags are a bit hidden in the pile....)
> View attachment 3718167



Reminds me of the Montaigne pile up


----------



## diane278

Does anyone else think we could use a BV Shoe discussion thread? The reference footwear thread is for photos only. Would we benefit from an additional thread where we could share and discuss the shoes, ask and answer questions, or not?  I am asking because it took me quite a while to find the LibJames post on her mules as I wasn't sure where it was.....


----------



## diane278

Not sure about that zero calorie  thing.  I've gained weight this week......


----------



## ksuromax

diane278 said:


> Does anyone else think we could use a BV Shoe discussion thread? The reference footwear thread is for photos only. Would we benefit from an additional thread where we could share and discuss the shoes, ask and answer questions, or not?  I am asking because it took me quite a while to find the LibJames post on her mules as I wasn't sure where it was.....


It took me ages to figure out how the sizes run, we almost have no feedback posted in a readable and continuous thread... 
i am voting for creating one!


----------



## ksuromax

It's been a week since last post here... 
Happy new week everyone! Mango in my garden, the sweetest and most delicious i've ever tried!!


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> It's been a week since last post here...
> Happy new week everyone! Mango in my garden, the sweetest and most delicious i've ever tried!!


Mmmmm, mangoes...


----------



## indiaink

ksuromax said:


> It's been a week since last post here...
> Happy new week everyone! Mango in my garden, the sweetest and most delicious i've ever tried!!


OMG, thank you for sharing this! I had no idea they grew this way! What a special thing that must be to walk outside and pick a Mango...


----------



## grietje

Back at work after taking the week off.  A bit more painful of a Monday than usual!


----------



## ksuromax

indiaink said:


> OMG, thank you for sharing this! I had no idea they grew this way! What a special thing that must be to walk outside and pick a Mango...


Yes, it is


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> Yes, it is


My aunt and uncle had a massive mango tree in their yard in Hawaii...best mangoes I've ever had, there's nothing like them tree-ripened .


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> My aunt and uncle had a massive mango tree in their yard in Hawaii...best mangoes I've ever had, there's nothing like them tree-ripened .


can't agree more! 
when we moved in to this house, we had no idea it was a mango tree, later we found out it was planted by a man who lived there before us (it was a company's permanently rented villa for the employees who were living and working in shifts), and one year all of a sudden we found it covered with massive fruits (we didn't even notice them when they were small! ) and it turned out to be the best mango we've ever tried... 
i wish i had MY OWN land elsewhere to take the stones with me and plant them, back home we live in apartment, and here you can't buy land, and who knows long we will stay here?....


----------



## septembersiren

I lived in a house in Coral Gables
I had a grapefruit tree
On my days off I would pick a grapefruit make myself a sea breeze and lay in the sun
I no longer lay in the sun or drink alcohol


----------



## diane278

I have two producing lemon trees...that I love.  I also have a Fuji apple tree and two pomegranate trees. None of these bare much fruit for some reason. The situation is not helped by the fact that I lack any gardening skills whatsoever.


----------



## V0N1B2

I love pomegranates! 
I grow moss - lots of it. I feel it's a lost art and gets no respect in the horticulture world.

#toomuchrain #juneuary #whysocoldbro #wherearemymittens


----------



## grietje

I used to garden a ton.  And one day, I thought 'enough." It was a lot of work and the maintenance seemed endless.  When we moved I planted roses. I now have a lot of them and I enjoy tending to those. When I trim them, I am reminded of my elderly neighbor who, when I was young and living in my own place, taught me how to trim them.  Every time I look for leaves of five, I think of Estelle and smile.  She has been gone many years but my memories of her live on.


----------



## septembersiren

I have a black thumb 
It wasn't always that way
I guess I am just lazy now
The constant weeding[emoji22]
This year I planted 3 different types tomatoes cucumber eggplant and yellow peppers 
We will see what happens 
First time planting anything in 18 years


----------



## diane278

septembersiren said:


> I have a black thumb
> It wasn't always that way
> I guess I am just lazy now
> The constant weeding[emoji22]
> This year I planted 3 different types tomatoes cucumber eggplant and yellow peppers
> We will see what happens
> First time planting anything in 18 years


I am proud that this orchid has thrived for several years.  It helps that it's silk.  I've never had a green thumb.


----------



## septembersiren

Lol my DMIL GAVE me a silk orchid and I watered it for a year before I noticed it wasn't real
Talk about DOH!!!!


----------



## muchstuff

V0N1B2 said:


> I love pomegranates!
> I grow moss - lots of it. I feel it's a lost art and gets no respect in the horticulture world.
> 
> #toomuchrain #juneuary #whysocoldbro #wherearemymittens
> 
> View attachment 3731992


I had my winter boots on to walk the dog this morning. I too majored in moss, with a mildew minor.


----------



## muchstuff

septembersiren said:


> Lol my DMIL GAVE me a silk orchid and I watered it for a year before I noticed it wasn't real
> Talk about DOH!!!!


OMG I love this ...


----------



## muchstuff

diane278 said:


> I have two producing lemon trees...that I love.  I also have a Fuji apple tree and two pomegranate trees. None of these bare much fruit for some reason. The situation is not helped by the fact that I lack any gardening skills whatsoever.


We had three beautiful figs trees and a grape arbor at our old house, the fruits of which I competed for with a resident rat and a family of raccoons. Raspberries and rhubarb. We brought clippings of everything with us but it kills me to think of those mature trees and plants soon to be mowed down by the new developers.


----------



## muchstuff

septembersiren said:


> I have a black thumb
> It wasn't always that way
> I guess I am just lazy now
> The constant weeding[emoji22]
> This year I planted 3 different types tomatoes cucumber eggplant and yellow peppers
> We will see what happens
> First time planting anything in 18 years


Best of luck, I'm more of a "slash and burn" gardener than anything else. Subtlety is not my forte...


----------



## septembersiren

muchstuff said:


> Best of luck, I'm more of a "slash and burn" gardener than anything else. Subtlety is not my forte...



Well Wicky lives and loves to dig in the dirt
Last year my cousin planted and we had no weeds


----------



## ksuromax

septembersiren said:


> Lol my DMIL GAVE me a silk orchid and I watered it for a year before I noticed it wasn't real
> Talk about DOH!!!!


 lol


----------



## indiaink

Zoey is completely enamoured with jburgh. She's been sleeping with her every night. Here she's waiting patiently.


----------



## missbellamama

indiaink said:


> Zoey is completely enamoured with jburgh. She's been sleeping with her every night. Here she's waiting patiently.
> 
> View attachment 3733148


just make sure you check jburgh's luggage, when she heads back home and that you still have your 2 buddies with you.


----------



## diane278

I don't know if this clutch has already been posted or not so I thought I'd go ahead and post it here.


----------



## V0N1B2

^^ It's from Resort 2018.  I haven't posted any of those yet - I'm behind and just getting to post Fall/Winter 2017
Here's another angle of the bag in a different colour:


----------



## diane278

V0N1B2 said:


> ^^ It's from Resort 2018.  I haven't posted any of those yet - I'm behind and just getting to post Fall/Winter 2017
> Here's another angle of the bag in a different colour:
> View attachment 3734693



Oops! I didn't mean to put any pressure on you. I just saw the bag and posted it. Sorry.  I owe you a drink in Vegas.


----------



## septembersiren

Happy Birthday Jburgh [emoji322][emoji322][emoji898][emoji512][emoji253][emoji324][emoji322][emoji322]


----------



## indiaink

It was my absolute pleasure and joy to have jburgh vacationing with me this past week - and we had a great time for her birthday! HAPPY BIRTHDAY, J!


----------



## diane278

Happy birthday, Jburgh!


----------



## muchstuff

I'd like to add a "Happy Birthday Jburgh" as well!


----------



## V0N1B2

Yay! Happy Birthday to my friend J.


----------



## grietje

A happy birthday to you J!


----------



## ksuromax

Happy Birthday, @jburgh !!!


----------



## BookerMoose

Happy Birthday jburgh!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LLANeedle

Add me to the Happy Birthday jburgh.


----------



## CoastalCouture

Hi folks. I've been away on vacation. Brought my brunito pillow with me and the yellow sand wallet. It was pretty rainy at our destination and I tended to put the whole thing inside a fabulous coated canvas tote that followed me home from Italy last year.

No new purse acquisitions to share. The big excitement in my neighborhood was spotting a mountain lion too close for comfort and much closer in among the houses than I had ever seen. And, there's a wild turkey in the neighborhood too. Too much for one day really.


----------



## indiaink

CoastalCouture said:


> Hi folks. I've been away on vacation. Brought my brunito pillow with me and the yellow sand wallet. It was pretty rainy at our destination and I tended to put the whole thing inside a fabulous coated canvas tote that followed me home from Italy last year.
> 
> No new purse acquisitions to share. The big excitement in my neighborhood was spotting a mountain lion too close for comfort and much closer in among the houses than I had ever seen. And, there's a wild turkey in the neighborhood too. Too much for one day really.


Welcome back!  We have packs of wild turkeys but they generally don't bother anybody, being a turkey and all. It's neat to watch them move away from perceived danger, they just "flow" away... Although one dumb bird did take a flying leap at my Mini once, which made me think he considered it some kind of competition. LOL.

Now, cougars - that would be a thing. I'd be fascinated and terrified all at once. I take it you must live in a mountainous area of CA?


----------



## diane278

CoastalCouture said:


> Hi folks. I've been away on vacation. Brought my brunito pillow with me and the yellow sand wallet. It was pretty rainy at our destination and I tended to put the whole thing inside a fabulous coated canvas tote that followed me home from Italy last year.
> 
> No new purse acquisitions to share. The big excitement in my neighborhood was spotting a mountain lion too close for comfort and much closer in among the houses than I had ever seen. And, there's a wild turkey in the neighborhood too. Too much for one day really.



One more testament to the versatility of the pillow bag for traveling.


----------



## CoastalCouture

indiaink said:


> Welcome back!  We have packs of wild turkeys but they generally don't bother anybody, being a turkey and all. It's neat to watch them move away from perceived danger, they just "flow" away... Although one dumb bird did take a flying leap at my Mini once, which made me think he considered it some kind of competition. LOL.
> 
> Now, cougars - that would be a thing. I'd be fascinated and terrified all at once. I take it you must live in a mountainous area of CA?



I live in a small coastal community south of San Francisco that backs up to open space and hills (or mountains to some of you). You are spot on with your description of how you would feel. We expect mountain lions in the hills but, down among our houses? A whole other story.


----------



## Muppet18

I am not sure where to ask my question-so I'll do it here.
Where can I send a Bottega for colour restoration in Europe?
Shall I send it to Bottega Veneta or is there a sort of leather clinic that does this job as good?
Thank you


----------



## diane278

CoastalCouture said:


> I live in a small coastal community south of San Francisco that backs up to open space and hills (or mountains to some of you). You are spot on with your description of how you would feel. We expect mountain lions in the hills but, down among our houses? A whole other story.


 
Do you think they're looking for food/water? I'm wondering because now that it's hot here, squirrels are eating my drip system trying to get water.  I envy you living near the ocean where it's so much cooler than central calif.


----------



## grietje

It is just really really gawd-awful hot in Sacramento. At 6:45am it was 84 degrees.  Supposedly, it'll get cooler starting tonight.  But this heat wave and my 'of-age' hot flashes are a pretty sticky combination. The poor dogs, already on the lazy side of things, are downright slug-like.

RE the turkeys: We have a good sized flock in our neighborhood. The boys are really funny.  They just poof out with no lady turkeys in sight.  I just tell them to get their feathers back inside because it's just me. The dogs don't even care anymore.  They walk right past them. The only thing about the turkeys that Les and Harry are interested in is some fresh turkey poop (ewww).  The ladies hang out about a block away.


----------



## indiaink

Muppet18 said:


> I am not sure where to ask my question-so I'll do it here.
> Where can I send a Bottega for colour restoration in Europe?
> Shall I send it to Bottega Veneta or is there a sort of leather clinic that does this job as good?
> Thank you


Modern Leather NYC handles the BV work on this side of the pond - check with them for a quote; they've done fantastic work for several of us who send straight to them without BV as the middleman.


----------



## CoastalCouture

We have been very fortunate during this hot spell. We have had temps barely over 70. Some days we have had patchy fog. This morning it is 60 and sunny.

Re the big cat, definitely looking for food. He may have spent the day in the cool shady area near where I saw him. 

About that turkey. She is still here this morning, although a couple of houses further down the road. She has wandered away from her flock and we would love for her to be reunited with them SOMEWHERE ELSE. Nothing to see here. Move along.

Doggie and I will be taking our walks down the middle of the street for a little while.


----------



## diane278

CoastalCouture said:


> We have been very fortunate during this hot spell. We have had temps barely over 70. Some days we have had patchy fog. This morning it is 60 and sunny.
> 
> Re the big cat, definitely looking for food. He may have spent the day in the cool shady area near where I saw him.
> 
> About that turkey. She is still here this morning, although a couple of houses further down the road. She has wandered away from her flock and we would love for her to be reunited with them SOMEWHERE ELSE. Nothing to see here. Move along.
> 
> Doggie and I will be taking our walks down the middle of the street for a little while.



60 and sunny sounds like a dream come true. Right now, I have an AC guy here servicing my unit. I'll be happy if it just needs the coils cleaned. I have my fingers crossed.


----------



## ksuromax

Consistent 40+ deg C here, my shoes sole glue melted today (AGAIN!!) and 2 heels rubbers lost and 1 big sole fell off, but i found it 
Above 50 forecasted for the weekend


----------



## diane278

ksuromax said:


> Consistent 40+ deg C here, my shoes sole glue melted today (AGAIN!!) and 2 heels rubbers lost and 1 big sole fell off, but i found it
> Above 50 forecasted for the weekend


 Wow! You're not risking your BV shoes in that weather are you?


----------



## ksuromax

diane278 said:


> Wow! You're not risking your BV shoes in that weather are you?


No, i am not. This was a pair of Miu Miu


----------



## Yiyingetje

hey everyone, 
I am new here and I am so sure where to ask my question, so I will try to aks my question here. I hope that is ok.. 
I bought a BV bag back in february. It is a tote bag in a metallic grey color. 
Until now I have only used it for 5 or maybe 6 times. But I start to realize that the dark grey color is probably a overspray. 
Because the dark grey overspray on the handles start to peel off... I can already see the light grey color underneath it.. 
It doesn't look pretty.. it looks a little bit disgusting actually... 
Can I bring it back to the shop and ask them to fix it for me? Is it possible to fix it? 
Thanks 
Have a good day..


----------



## indiaink

Yiyingetje said:


> hey everyone,
> I am new here and I am so sure where to ask my question, so I will try to aks my question here. I hope that is ok..
> I bought a BV bag back in february. It is a tote bag in a metallic grey color.
> Until now I have only used it for 5 or maybe 6 times. But I start to realize that the dark grey color is probably a overspray.
> Because the dark grey overspray on the handles start to peel off... I can already see the light grey color underneath it..
> It doesn't look pretty.. it looks a little bit disgusting actually...
> Can I bring it back to the shop and ask them to fix it for me? Is it possible to fix it?
> Thanks
> Have a good day..
> 
> View attachment 3740174


We aren't the ones to ask. You are on the right track, though. Take it back to the shop where you bought it and ask. Too many months may have gone by, though. Best of luck to you.


----------



## diane278

BV seems underrepresented in #purseblogWIMB.  https://www.instagram.com/explore/tags/purseblogWIMB/
I just posted.


----------



## diane278

Just found my favorite photo for What's In My Bag.


----------



## Muppet18

indiaink said:


> Modern Leather NYC handles the BV work on this side of the pond - check with them for a quote; they've done fantastic work for several of us who send straight to them without BV as the middleman.


Thank you but I need a company here in Europe.
The problem is that I have to pay import duty on my own bag when I send it outside the EU.


----------



## V0N1B2

Muppet18 said:


> Thank you but I need a company here in Europe.
> The problem is that I have to pay import duty on my own bag when I send it outside the EU.


Yes, it really sucks being penalized by duties. I feel your pain. Not sure where in the EU you are, but let's flag @papertiger and @LouiseCPH as they're in England and Denmark respectively. They might have a suggestion for you. 
Good luck


----------



## Muppet18

Thank you!
I had several discussions with the officers if there is a way to avoid paying for my own goods- there isn't!
There a few leather restorators in the U.K.- but I better ask for recommendations before...


----------



## papertiger

V0N1B2 said:


> Yes, it really sucks being penalized by duties. I feel your pain. Not sure where in the EU you are, but let's flag @papertiger and @LouiseCPH as they're in England and Denmark respectively. They might have a suggestion for you.
> Good luck



I'm in Scotland which is a whole other place, especially if you live in Scotland.

Sorry, I have no clue. I'd take BV back to BV. This is why I buy BV, Gucci and Hermes, their excellent aftercare. 

Sorry guys, hope someone else can help you better


----------



## LLANeedle

Yiyingetje said:


> hey everyone,
> I am new here and I am so sure where to ask my question, so I will try to aks my question here. I hope that is ok..
> I bought a BV bag back in february. It is a tote bag in a metallic grey color.
> Until now I have only used it for 5 or maybe 6 times. But I start to realize that the dark grey color is probably a overspray.
> Because the dark grey overspray on the handles start to peel off... I can already see the light grey color underneath it..
> It doesn't look pretty.. it looks a little bit disgusting actually...
> Can I bring it back to the shop and ask them to fix it for me? Is it possible to fix it?
> Thanks
> Have a good day..
> 
> View attachment 3740174


That's what my brunito rete tote handles look like........the finish is wearing off.  I used my bag a bit longer than you before it started to come off.  I'm sure the acid in our skin and hand creams we use have something to do with it.


----------



## V0N1B2

papertiger said:


> *I'm in Scotland which is a whole other place, especially if you live in Scotland.*
> 
> Sorry, I have no clue. I'd take BV back to BV. This is why I buy BV, Gucci and Hermes, their excellent aftercare.
> 
> Sorry guys, hope someone else can help you better



Sorry PT, I knew you were somewhere on that big rock, I assumed it was England.


----------



## septembersiren

diane278 said:


> Just found my favorite photo for What's In My Bag.
> View attachment 3740314



Something cute is in your bag


----------



## diane278

When I first saw the round croc coin purses that BV offered in Asian countries for the Chinese New Year, I really wanted one.   So, when I saw the new round coin purse on the BV site, I requested my SA, Danah, send me one. I LOVE it. I went with the denim, but glycine was also available.

I took a number of photos trying to show the size in relation to the other pieces.  Also, irl, I probably would not carry it hanging on the outside of my bag, even though it's designed to be a key ring.










	

		
			
		

		
	
 (I know my nails are bad but I don't like manicures. )
Details:


----------



## septembersiren

diane278 said:


> When I first saw the round croc coin purses that BV offered in Asian countries for the Chinese New Year, I really wanted one.   So, when I saw the new round coin purse on the BV site, I requested my SA, Danah, send me one. I LOVE it. I went with the denim, but glycine was also available.
> 
> I took a number of photos trying to show the size in relation to the other pieces.  Also, irl, I probably would not carry it hanging on the outside of my bag, even though it's designed to be a key ring.
> View attachment 3741478
> 
> View attachment 3741481
> 
> View attachment 3741483
> 
> View attachment 3741485
> 
> View attachment 3741487
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (I know my nails are bad but I don't like manicures. )
> Details:
> View attachment 3741493



Love them


----------



## diane278

septembersiren said:


> Love them



It may not be the most practical Piece of BV that I've bought, but as soon as I saw it, I knew that I'd get one....


----------



## LouiseCPH

V0N1B2 said:


> Yes, it really sucks being penalized by duties. I feel your pain. Not sure where in the EU you are, but let's flag @papertiger and @LouiseCPH as they're in England and Denmark respectively. They might have a suggestion for you.
> Good luck



Sorry, I would love to know a good BV-spa in Europe, but I have not found one - and must admit that I sold my light colored BV's for this very reason, i.e. fear of not being able to keep them clean.

I once talked to the SA in BV Copenhagen Airport, and she mentioned a dry cleaner which she had used for a suede bag here in Copenhagen, but it was not a BV bag, and she was not recommending it in her official capacity....


----------



## Muppet18

Thank you.
There are a few in the UK but most of them are specialized in furniture or car seats.
 But to be honest-it is not the place where I would send my bag.
Think I send it to BV.


----------



## indiaink

Muppet18 said:


> Thank you.
> There are a few in the UK but most of them are specialized in furniture or car seats.
> But to be honest-it is not the place where I would send my bag.
> Think I send it to BV.


Good idea. They can take care of it; I wonder if it will go to where it was born (their workshop in Italy?). Keep us posted.


----------



## septembersiren

So excited
My grandchildren are coming for a few days
11 & 16 
No parents
Miniature golf and Wonder Woman here l come


----------



## ksuromax

diane278 said:


> When I first saw the round croc coin purses that BV offered in Asian countries for the Chinese New Year, I really wanted one.   So, when I saw the new round coin purse on the BV site, I requested my SA, Danah, send me one. I LOVE it. I went with the denim, but glycine was also available.
> 
> I took a number of photos trying to show the size in relation to the other pieces.  Also, irl, I probably would not carry it hanging on the outside of my bag, even though it's designed to be a key ring.
> View attachment 3741478
> 
> View attachment 3741481
> 
> View attachment 3741483
> 
> View attachment 3741485
> 
> View attachment 3741487
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (I know my nails are bad but I don't like manicures. )
> Details:
> View attachment 3741493


Very cute  enjoy!!


----------



## indiaink

So a few of you are aware that I recently adopted a Nero Mini Cabat at an insane cost. You all don't know the shape it was in; even the inside of the pouch was filthy (I turned that inside out and washed with Woolite the first day and it's beautiful now). The body of the bag conditioned right up, but the handles are shot. I am repairing the handles (holes, color loss, edge coating) and I'm taking my time with it. I've got a collection of "before" photos and will have great shots of the "after", with a list of the unguents and techniques I'll have used, when I'm ready to do my 'reveal'. I thought I'd be done before now but work gets in the way and besides, I'm taking my sweet time on this, as one should. Never thought in a million years I'd have this bag - and jburgh says it's fine the way it is - LOL. Yeah, I could have sent it to Modern Leather but hey, it's more personal this way. I'll send it in NEXT time. God, I love this bag! Stay tuned!


----------



## muchstuff

indiaink said:


> So a few of you are aware that I recently adopted a Nero Mini Cabat at an insane cost. You all don't know the shape it was in; even the inside of the pouch was filthy (I turned that inside out and washed with Woolite the first day and it's beautiful now). The body of the bag conditioned right up, but the handles are shot. I am repairing the handles (holes, color loss, edge coating) and I'm taking my time with it. I've got a collection of "before" photos and will have great shots of the "after", with a list of the unguents and techniques I'll have used, when I'm ready to do my 'reveal'. I thought I'd be done before now but work gets in the way and besides, I'm taking my sweet time on this, as one should. Never thought in a million years I'd have this bag - and jburgh says it's fine the way it is - LOL. Yeah, I could have sent it to Modern Leather but hey, it's more personal this way. I'll send it in NEXT time. God, I love this bag! Stay tuned!


You now have me looking at Cabats  ...


----------



## indiaink

muchstuff said:


> You now have me looking at Cabats  ...


LOL. As many have wondered before me, WHY did they quit making the Mini size. It's perfect! Not 'mini' at all!


----------



## muchstuff

indiaink said:


> LOL. As many have wondered before me, WHY did they quit making the Mini size. It's perfect! Not 'mini' at all!


Definitely a mini for me!


----------



## jburgh

india's Cabat looked great after she rehabbed it. She is fairly skilled in leather work, and I'm looking forward to seeing photos of the handles after they are done.  Some of my bags are new, but I am a fan of previously loved bags too.  @zooba has a previously loved medium Cabat that is just a workhorse for her. So what if it looks a little used, it is still a wonderful bag.


----------



## jburgh

indiaink said:


> LOL. As many have wondered before me, WHY did they quit making the Mini size. It's perfect! Not 'mini' at all!


Tomas Maier designed the Cabat as a shopping tote, meant to be carried over the arm and taken to the market.  I'm told he felt the mini, being small, didn't fit into this intent, so he discontinued it and came out with the Lido.


----------



## muchstuff

jburgh said:


> Tomas Maier designed the Cabat as a shopping tote, meant to be carried over the arm and taken to the market.  I'm told he felt the mini, being small, didn't fit into this intent, so he discontinued it and came out with the Lido.


Perhaps he should have accounted for us shorties...I wasn't interested in the Cabat until I saw indiaink's because I always felt it was waaay too east-west for my frame. The mini? I think I'd like that...


----------



## indiaink

jburgh said:


> Tomas Maier designed the Cabat as a shopping tote, meant to be carried over the arm and taken to the market.  I'm told he felt the mini, being small, didn't fit into this intent, so he discontinued it and came out with the Lido.


Oh, that's right! :slapping self on forehead:


----------



## ksuromax

indiaink said:


> LOL. As many have wondered before me, WHY did they quit making the Mini size. It's perfect! Not 'mini' at all!


indeed, perfect EVERYDAY size, i'll be happy to get one... some day... 
Looking forward to seeing your reveal!


----------



## LLANeedle

jburgh said:


> Tomas Maier designed the Cabat as a shopping tote, meant to be carried over the arm and taken to the market.  I'm told he felt the mini, being small, didn't fit into this intent, so he discontinued it and came out with the Lido.


My SA said they discontinued the mini in the hope of selling more mediums.  For those who could only handle a mini size they came out with the lido with special treatments costing way more than a plain mini.  It was as money decision as in how do we make more!


----------



## ksuromax

+50 deg C today... if you stay outside longer than 5 mins you get blisters straight away....


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> +50 deg C today... if you stay outside longer than 5 mins you get blisters straight away....


Yikes!


----------



## diane278

ksuromax said:


> +50 deg C today... if you stay outside longer than 5 mins you get blisters straight away....



122 degrees F!  Maybe it's not so bad here.  Our temps are supposed to go down starting tomorrow. We are due to have two weeks under three digits, although barely under 3 digits.  Still....nowhere near 122. That's hotter than hot!


----------



## diane278

jburgh said:


> india's Cabat looked great after she rehabbed it. Some of my bags are new, but I am a fan of previously loved bags too. .



Both of my cabats are preloved, as is my nuvolato lido. I wasn't into BV when the Peltro and nuvolato came out.  Even if I had been, I'm pretty sure their prices would have been out of my price range at that time.   My Peltro is quite used, but with the treatment, it still looks great. The nuvolato lido looks new, as does the Barolo, but the Barolo really is just about new. I was prepared to purchase my first new cabat this year, but there wasn't a color I wanted to invest in.  If glicine had been available I would have jumped on it.  I, too, wish the mini was still being made, as the lido is a perfect size for me.


----------



## ksuromax

Not worth a full size reveal, but definitely is worth mentioning  
Just got a card case with a cute flower 
Got it from my fave consignment, but it's lirerally brand new, box, pouch, cards, smell, as if it's straight from the boutique... unwanted gift, perhaps?...


----------



## indiaink

ksuromax said:


> Not worth a full size reveal, but definitely is worth mentioning
> Just got a card case with a cute flower
> Got it from my fave consignment, but it's lirerally brand new, box, pouch, cards, smell, as if it's straight from the boutique... unwanted gift, perhaps?...


Wow, Hanami Flowers treatment from S/S 2017! Must have been an unwanted gift, why would it go to consignment so fast! Great purchase!!!  And very pretty!


----------



## septembersiren

My grandson arrives tomorrow around 3 pm
(Don't you just love a scheduled c section especially when it is not yours
Hazel is very excited and just told me that his name will be Haddon
I think this is going to be better than getting new BV 
And when babies and BV are new they both smell divine


----------



## septembersiren

Originally the mini cabat was only made for the Asian market. I guess their thinking was that Asian people are smaller so they need a smaller bag. At first they weren't available in Hawaii. They brought them in there because Hawaii is such a travel cross roads. 
When they started to produce the Lido that is when they stopped making the mini. Everyone was bereft. 
The first Lido which was the Nuvaloto was not called the Lido it was called the Nuvaloto Caiman
It did not get a name until the following year


----------



## missbellamama

septembersiren said:


> My grandson arrives tomorrow around 3 pm
> (Don't you just love a scheduled c section especially when it is not yours
> Hazel is very excited and just told me that his name will be Haddon
> I think this is going to be better than getting new BV
> And when babies and BV are new they both smell divine


SS, you sound like the proudest Grandma in the world
I have a few more years to wait (according to MY schedule..LOL)  before I can experiencing what you are    that should be a blue happy emoji just for you!


----------



## diane278

septembersiren said:


> Originally the mini cabat was only made for the Asian market. I guess their thinking was that Asian people are smaller so they need a smaller bag. At first they weren't available in Hawaii. They brought them in there because Hawaii is such a travel cross roads.
> When they started to produce the Lido that is when they stopped making the mini. Everyone was bereft.
> The first Lido which was the Nuvaloto was not called the Lido it was called the Nuvaloto Caiman
> It did not get a name until the following year



Since I have a nuvolato caiman, I appreciate that you are supplying the history of it for me.  Thanks!


----------



## septembersiren

missbellamama said:


> SS, you sound like the proudest Grandma in the world
> I have a few more years to wait (according to MY schedule..LOL)  before I can experiencing what you are    that should be a blue happy emoji just for you!




I never thought DGC would excite me but 
You get to give them back when you're tired or they are cranky lol


----------



## frenziedhandbag

ksuromax said:


> definitely is worth mentioning.



Glad that this went to a BVette! I saw this and contemplated over it but knowing my own preference for calfskin/goatskin for SLGs, I allowed my temptation to fade away. It is so beautiful with the Hanami flowers. [emoji7]


----------



## septembersiren

I'm a grandmom again 
Haddon Asher [emoji175][emoji171][emoji177]


----------



## missbellamama

septembersiren said:


> I'm a grandmom again
> Haddon Asher [emoji175][emoji171][emoji177]


Love his name, congrats to you  and the parents!


----------



## V0N1B2

septembersiren said:


> I'm a grandmom again
> Haddon Asher [emoji175][emoji171][emoji177]


Congrats, SS.


----------



## jburgh

septembersiren said:


> I'm a grandmom again
> Haddon Asher [emoji175][emoji171][emoji177]


Cogratulation ss!


----------



## diane278

Hello, Haddon! You have a really cool grandma. You two have lots of fun when you get together!


----------



## muchstuff

septembersiren said:


> I'm a grandmom again
> Haddon Asher [emoji175][emoji171][emoji177]


How wonderful for you...


----------



## frenziedhandbag

septembersiren said:


> I'm a grandmom again
> Haddon Asher



What a unique name! Congratulations! You must be overjoyed. [emoji307]


----------



## Mousse

septembersiren said:


> I'm a grandmom again
> Haddon Asher [emoji175][emoji171][emoji177]



Congrats SS. What a lovely name.


----------



## ksuromax

septembersiren said:


> I'm a grandmom again
> Haddon Asher [emoji175][emoji171][emoji177]



congratulations!!!


----------



## septembersiren

7lbs 7ozs same as Hazel


----------



## LLANeedle

septembersiren said:


> I'm a grandmom again
> Haddon Asher [emoji175][emoji171][emoji177]


Congratulations!!!!!


----------



## indiaink

septembersiren said:


> 7lbs 7ozs same as Hazel


"Haddon" is a very unusual name, SS!  Does it run in the family?  *** *** Congrats on your new grandson!


----------



## V0N1B2

I met a lovely young woman from Wharton @ UPenn last Saturday night at The Fairmont.
She had rented jeep for the drive up here from the airport and decided to drive up to Joffre Lakes on Sunday afternoon, which is about an hour-ish north of my house. She shared some pics she took and vowed to come back soon. Thought I would share it with y'all in case some of you might like to have the world famous Bottega Veneta Meetup 2018 here next year 
*yeah, okay we have no BV Boutique, but we have a Gap


----------



## ksuromax

V0N1B2 said:


> I met a lovely young woman from Wharton @ UPenn last Saturday night at The Fairmont.
> She had rented jeep for the drive up here from the airport and decided to drive up to Joffre Lakes on Sunday afternoon, which is about an hour-ish north of my house. She shared some pics she took and vowed to come back soon. Thought I would share it with y'all in case some of you might like to have the world famous Bottega Veneta Meetup 2018 here next year
> *yeah, okay we have no BV Boutique, but we have a Gap
> View attachment 3747148


Stunning view!!!


----------



## diane278

V0N1B2 said:


> I met a lovely young woman from Wharton @ UPenn last Saturday night at The Fairmont.
> She had rented jeep for the drive up here from the airport and decided to drive up to Joffre Lakes on Sunday afternoon, which is about an hour-ish north of my house. She shared some pics she took and vowed to come back soon. Thought I would share it with y'all in case some of you might like to have the world famous Bottega Veneta Meetup 2018 here next year
> *yeah, okay we have no BV Boutique, but we have a Gap
> View attachment 3747148



Think of the prospective savings with no BV stores in sight......


----------



## septembersiren

indiaink said:


> "Haddon" is a very unusual name, SS!  Does it run in the family?  *** *** Congrats on your new grandson!



No it is not a family name
His middle name is Asher which is also my son's middle name


----------



## zooba

@septembersiren Congratulations! He is a beautiful baby. Also love his name. Hope that they all are doing well.

So enjoying the summer already. Have managed to stay home for 2 weekends in a row which is a first in a very long time! Hope that all are doing well- it's been a good while since I've had time to pop in

@jburgh My cabat is a large. Since we visited, I've replaced the handles and don't seem to use it as much. Actually went into a meeting with a retailer and my broker asked me to leave the bag with her assistant. I guess BV isn't as under the radar as it once was


----------



## indiaink

indiaink said:


> So a few of you are aware that I recently adopted a Nero Mini Cabat at an insane cost. You all don't know the shape it was in; even the inside of the pouch was filthy (I turned that inside out and washed with Woolite the first day and it's beautiful now). The body of the bag conditioned right up, but the handles are shot. I am repairing the handles (holes, color loss, edge coating) and I'm taking my time with it. I've got a collection of "before" photos and will have great shots of the "after", with a list of the unguents and techniques I'll have used, when I'm ready to do my 'reveal'. I thought I'd be done before now but work gets in the way and besides, I'm taking my sweet time on this, as one should. Never thought in a million years I'd have this bag - and jburgh says it's fine the way it is - LOL. Yeah, I could have sent it to Modern Leather but hey, it's more personal this way. I'll send it in NEXT time. God, I love this bag! Stay tuned!


I've got the handles repaired, and plan to complete re-dying them today or tomorrow, then doing the edge coating (or edge painting,as it is known now). I found a (hopefully) wonderful French company who makes the same 'paint' as is used by 'luxury Italian bag makers'. We'll see. I've been OK with Fiebings, but this is a special special bag... hopefully a 'reveal' this weekend. Hey, 4th of July = American ingenuity, yes?


----------



## ksuromax

indiaink said:


> I've got the handles repaired, and plan to complete re-dying them today or tomorrow, then doing the edge coating (or edge painting,as it is known now). I found a (hopefully) wonderful French company who makes the same 'paint' as is used by 'luxury Italian bag makers'. We'll see. I've been OK with Fiebings, but this is a special special bag... hopefully a 'reveal' this weekend. Hey, 4th of July = American ingenuity, yes?


Can't wait to see the pics!!!!


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> Can't wait to see the pics!!!!


+1!


----------



## ksuromax

Happy Canada day!!!


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> Happy Canada day!!!


Thank you!


----------



## missbellamama

Thank you


----------



## V0N1B2




----------



## muchstuff

V0N1B2 said:


> View attachment 3750319



Right back at ya V0N! And the same to all of the other Canucks here on tPF!


----------



## V0N1B2

V0N1B2 said:


> Hmmm I don't know....   It's not that I don't believe you, but I'm gonna need to see a pic in front of Wendel's or something, just to make sure.





muchstuff said:


> Right back at ya V0N! And the same to all of the other Canucks here on tPF!
> 
> View attachment 3750376


Oh look, it's Wendel's. What a coinkydink. Where's the Cervo Hobo?


----------



## muchstuff

V0N1B2 said:


> Oh look, it's Wendel's. What a coinkydink. Where's the Cervo Hobo?


That's being saved for when you're here...today was my Balenciaga rouge theatre in honour of Canada Day ...


----------



## V0N1B2

Hello boys..... 


*not my photo, and not even sure if it was taken today, but it is from the Canada Day Parade here.
It's too nice to leave the house, even if it is Canada's 150th Birthday.


----------



## jburgh

V0N1B2 said:


> View attachment 3750319


Happy 150th Anniversary!


----------



## ksuromax

Play big, or go home!


----------



## missbellamama

ksuromax said:


> Play big, or go home!


Hope there no kiddies in castle


----------



## ksuromax

missbellamama said:


> Hope there no kiddies in castle


Not any i could see around, but who knows?.. there could have been some when they just started the journey?...


----------



## missbellamama

ksuromax said:


> Not any i could see around, but who knows?.. there could have been some when they just started the journey?...


i know when my two got into a bouncy thing...you could see their heads going up and down


----------



## ksuromax

missbellamama said:


> i know when my two got into a bouncy thing...you could see their heads going up and down


I just thought it could be a baby safety car chair??? For a big baby.... lol  kinda airbagged car chair...


----------



## diane278

ksuromax said:


> I just thought it could be a baby safety car chair??? For a big baby.... lol  kinda airbagged car chair...



Maybe it's a royal delivery of a silver BV. It's inflated to protect the package from being crushed. If it pulls up to your house, I could be right.


----------



## ksuromax

Honestly, it looked so... odd.... as if it could lift up the car in the air with a nice, fresh blow of the wind, and take it away... to the Oz....


----------



## missbellamama

ksuromax said:


> Honestly, it looked so... odd.... as if it could lift up the car in the air with a nice, fresh blow of the wind, and take it away... to the Oz....


Bouncy castle ...I've seen them supersized..
Kids birthday parties, usually


----------



## ksuromax

missbellamama said:


> Bouncy castle ...I've seen them supersized..
> Kids birthday parties, usually


Yes, i see loads of them, but all are on the ground and not on a Mini's roof!!!!!!


----------



## missbellamama

ksuromax said:


> Yes, i see loads of them, but all are on the ground and not on a Mini's roof!!!!!!


never been to Canada, I guess?


----------



## ksuromax

missbellamama said:


> never been to Canada, I guess?


No. Why? Is it common to carry a bouncy castle on the roof of a car in Canada????


----------



## missbellamama

I'm glad you snagged that Peltro Cabat,   for whatever reason the seller would not ship here..


----------



## missbellamama

ksuromax said:


> No. Why? Is it common to carry a bouncy castle on the roof of a car in Canada????


----------



## ksuromax

missbellamama said:


>


Holy cookies.... what else is commonly carried on the car roof in Canada? Pools? Garden coaches with umbrellas??....


----------



## anniebhu

After nine years in the job, the last six months at work were horrible (nepotism and lots of politics ), I resigned and am now working out the notice period. During those dark days, I would read this forum as an outlet and to cheer me up.  

The two recent BV purchases also eased a lot of stress! 

Thanks a lot BV and all of you here.


----------



## grietje

anniebhu said:


> After nine years in the job, the last six months at work were horrible (nepotism and lots of politics ), I resigned and am now working out the notice period. During those dark days, I would read this forum as an outlet and to cheer me up.



Uhhhh. I was on a project for 4 years that was absolutely miserable.  Delays, bad management, strained relationship with the client, a program in flux.  But it paid so well and I admit I stayed for the money as long as I could.  I approached it quarter by quarter.  I finally left a year before the project fully implemented. (I saw about half of the state go live on the system.)

So I empathize with your angst and frustration and suffering.  And I too used a bit of retail therapy to get me through the worst of it.  You're now free!  I hope something really good and fulfilling comes along.


----------



## ksuromax

Happy 4th July!!!!


----------



## anniebhu

grietje said:


> Uhhhh. I was on a project for 4 years that was absolutely miserable.  Delays, bad management, strained relationship with the client, a program in flux.  But it paid so well and I admit I stayed for the money as long as I could.  I approached it quarter by quarter.  I finally left a year before the project fully implemented. (I saw about half of the state go live on the system.)
> 
> So I empathize with your angst and frustration and suffering.  And I too used a bit of retail therapy to get me through the worst of it.  You're now free!  I hope something really good and fulfilling comes along.[/QUOT
> 
> 
> grietje said:
> 
> 
> 
> Uhhhh. I was on a project for 4 years that was absolutely miserable.  Delays, bad management, strained relationship with the client, a program in flux.  But it paid so well and I admit I stayed for the money as long as I could.  I approached it quarter by quarter.  I finally left a year before the project fully implemented. (I saw about half of the state go live on the system.)
> 
> So I empathize with your angst and frustration and suffering.  And I too used a bit of retail therapy to get me through the worst of it.  You're now free!  I hope something really good and fulfilling comes along.[/QUOTE!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!! A weight has been lifted from my shoulders and I feel free and happy  A few colleagues resigned at the same time and we are all enjoying our last days together
Click to expand...


----------



## indiaink

Happy Independence Day, fellow Americans!


----------



## muchstuff

indiaink said:


> Happy Independence Day, fellow Americans!
> 
> View attachment 3752978


Happy Independence Day to all of you from Canada!


----------



## grietje

How Lesley celebrates just about every holiday.


----------



## ksuromax

Fiesta is happy to join the celebration!


----------



## grietje

ksuromax said:


> Fiesta is happy to join the celebration!



That is soooooooooooooo cute!


----------



## ksuromax

grietje said:


> That is soooooooooooooo cute!


Yeah, rare moment of peace ... she is such a demon!!!


----------



## missbellamama

since the current talk is about our furry pals...

my newest kittie,   still too young to bring home (end of July),  yet to be named..


----------



## muchstuff

missbellamama said:


> since the current talk is about our furry pals...
> 
> my newest kittie,   still too young to bring home (end of July),  yet to be named..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3753343


OMG cuteness overload...


----------



## ksuromax

missbellamama said:


> since the current talk is about our furry pals...
> 
> my newest kittie,   still too young to bring home (end of July),  yet to be named..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3753343


Omg!!!! What a beauty!!!
May i suggest? Noce (Noche)?


----------



## missbellamama

ksuromax said:


> Omg!!!! What a beauty!!!
> May i suggest? Noce (Noche)?


He is that colour..


----------



## grietje

missbellamama said:


> since the current talk is about our furry pals...
> 
> my newest kittie,   still too young to bring home (end of July),  yet to be named..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3753343



What a lovely wee feline!  Is it an Abbysinian?


----------



## missbellamama

grietje said:


> What a lovely wee feline!  Is it an Abbysinian?


He is , I have had 3 of these little fellas over the years, their disposition  are absolutely wonderful.


----------



## ksuromax

Hottest regards from the Arabian Gulf!!  
Hope everyone is having nice and relaxing weekend


----------



## indiaink

ksuromax said:


> Hottest regards from the Arabian Gulf!!
> Hope everyone is having nice and relaxing weekend


HOLY CR@P!!!


----------



## diane278

ksuromax said:


> Hottest regards from the Arabian Gulf!!
> Hope everyone is having nice and relaxing weekend



Omg! We are set to hit 109 today. It's hot but NOWHERE near what you are dealing with. Our high temperatures last several days at a time and then cool off a bit for awhile.  Do the high temperatures remain day after day or do they fluctuate like they do here?  Sometimes the world seems so small while we're on here 'talking' to each other from various countries connected by our love of BV and then something like a huge difference in weather at our various locations makes me remember how diverse a group we are in some ways.


----------



## ksuromax

diane278 said:


> Omg! We are set to hit 109 today. It's hot but NOWHERE near what you are dealing with. Our high temperatures last several days at a time and then cool off a bit for awhile.  Do the high temperatures remain day after day or do they fluctuate like they do here?  Sometimes the world seems so small while we're on here 'talking' to each other from various countries connected by our love of BV and then something like a huge difference in weather at our various locations makes me remember how diverse a group we are in some ways.


It fluctuates even between areas, that insane 50+ was in the middle of the city, full of steel, concrete and pavement, when we reached the sea shore, just within 15 mins, it was down to low 40-s. 
But day-to-day basis it keeps on climbing above 45 consistently, and most of the time you are IN THE CITY, and not at the sea shore, so yes, kinda challenging. 3 mins walk from the car park to the building makes you sweat all over, i tend to wear all black now because a few times i had very embarrasing situations when my shirt looked like i took it straight out of the washing mashine....


----------



## news2me

I can't even imagine how 51.5C feels. When we have a heat wave and temperatures rise above 26C I start feeling uncomfortable.


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> Hottest regards from the Arabian Gulf!!
> Hope everyone is having nice and relaxing weekend


How do you survive this?


----------



## diane278

ksuromax said:


> It fluctuates even between areas, that insane 50+ was in the middle of the city, full of steel, concrete and pavement, when we reached the sea shore, just within 15 mins, it was down to low 40-s.
> But day-to-day basis it keeps on climbing above 45 consistently, and most of the time you are IN THE CITY, and not at the sea shore, so yes, kinda challenging. 3 mins walk from the car park to the building makes you sweat all over, i tend to wear all black now because a few times i had very embarrasing situations when my shirt looked like i took it straight out of the washing mashine....



I also spend all my time in air conditioning, so when I do go somewhere and I'm between the car and a building, I find that I'm perspiring immediately.  I do find that, for me, linen fabric is the coolest thing I can wear. But once it's over 100 outside, I'm gonna be uncomfortable no matter what I'm wearing.


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> How do you survive this?


I can't survive the cold, heat is not a problem. Not very pleasant, but manageable. But anything below 20 deg C makes me nervous and want to move closer to the equator, i can't bear the cold


----------



## ksuromax

diane278 said:


> I also spend all my time in air conditioning, so when I do go somewhere and I'm between the car and a building, I find that I'm perspiring immediately.  I do find that, for me, linen fabric is the coolest thing I can wear. But once it's over 100 outside, I'm gonna be uncomfortable no matter what I'm wearing.


I have 3 linen dresses which i rotate and a few black tees which i wear with black linen pants, feels ok even if i get sweaty, just need a bright accessory, scarf in my case, to dilute this 'black widow' look 
And, of course, a bright and colourful BV bag


----------



## frenziedhandbag

ksuromax said:


> I can't survive the cold, heat is not a problem. Not very pleasant, but manageable. But anything below 20 deg C makes me nervous and want to move closer to the equator, i can't bear the cold


I am exactly the same. I can't take the cold at all. Even in air conditioned environments here, I get chilly. I tend to overlayer whenever we travel but I like to stay warm vs trembling in the cold and falling sick thereafter.


----------



## ksuromax

frenziedhandbag said:


> I am exactly the same. I can't take the cold at all. Even in air conditioned environments here, I get chilly. I tend to overlayer whenever we travel but I like to stay warm vs trembling in the cold and falling sick thereafter.


Absolutely!! DH is missing snow, but all i am up to is a couple of hours in Ski Dubai!!! Lol


----------



## frenziedhandbag

ksuromax said:


> Absolutely!! DH is missing snow, but all i am up to is a couple of hours in Ski Dubai!!! Lol


[emoji1] DH is dreaming of skiing in Hokkaido too. All I want instead is indulging in sashimi and hot springs.


----------



## ksuromax

frenziedhandbag said:


> [emoji1] DH is dreaming of skiing in Hokkaido too. All I want instead is indulging in sashimi and hot springs.


How far is one from enother? 
Coz here you get spoilt too quickly, skiing is inside of Mall of Emirates, huge shopping area with BV flagstore and many, many more brands, so when he is skiing, i am bugging BV SAs  and then we meet at a cafe and have a nice meal overviewing ski slopes and snow yet sitting in nice, cozy and warm chairs


----------



## frenziedhandbag

ksuromax said:


> How far is one from enother?



It can all be at one place, depending on where we book. The ski resort can be integrated with the ryokan (where the hot springs and meals are provided) so there is an option to play separately.
I am an amateur at skiing though I do enjoy the fun of it. I will love to do everything actually. It is just the cold that I am not used to and it seems to get worse with age. LOL! Our recent trip to Korea saw me in long sleeved knitwear and jeans whilst DH and DS are in their quick dry tees and shorts. 

How nice and convenient to have everything under one roof! I especially love being able to dine in a relaxing ambience, coupled with a nice view.


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> How far is one from enother?
> Coz here you get spoilt too quickly, skiing is inside of Mall of Emirates, huge shopping area with BV flagstore and many, many more brands, so when he is skiing, i am bugging BV SAs  and then we meet at a cafe and have a nice meal overviewing ski slopes and snow yet sitting in nice, cozy and warm chairs


Wait, you ski inside a mall?


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> Wait, you ski inside a mall?


Yup


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> Wait, you ski inside a mall?


Googled these quickly, never took any of my own from outside, traffic is horrendous!


----------



## ksuromax

There you can watch pinguins show and interact with them, they are soooo cuuute!!!


----------



## diane278

That's amazing! As big as that mall apparently is, you must be able to get plenty of exercise walking to various stores inside it.


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> Googled these quickly, never took any of my own from outside, traffic is horrendous!


Holy cookies!!!!  We have very easy access to great outdoor skiing, so the thought of an indoor ski hill is a bit mind-blowing. Just...wow.


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> Holy cookies!!!!  We have very easy access to great outdoor skiing, so the thought of an indoor ski hill is a bit mind-blowing. Just...wow.


Yes, it's Dubai. Nothing is impossible.


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> Yes, it's Dubai. Nothing is impossible.


Here's a panorama shot of Vancouver looking north in the winter, taken from downtown. Second is an aerial shot...


----------



## ksuromax

diane278 said:


> That's amazing! As big as that mall apparently is, you must be able to get plenty of exercise walking to various stores inside it.


That's for sure! I always wear loafers or sports shoes, otherwise feet get sore very quickly! 
Both kids and DH got highest level of skiing skills, there are instructors for all, kids, adults, newbies and almist pro, so while they were skiing, i was counting miles walking around the mall.... lol


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> Here's a panorama shot of Vancouver looking north in the winter, taken from downtown. Second is an aerial shot...
> 
> View attachment 3758433
> View attachment 3758434


Looks breathtaking!!!


----------



## muchstuff

It really is a lovely place to live. And of course Whistler is only an hour and a half away, world-class skiing there! Let me know when you plan on coming to visit...


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> It really is a lovely place to live. And of course Whistler is only an hour and a half away, world-class skiing there! Let me know when you plan on coming to visit...


I'd love to!! If only i could bear long flights!!


----------



## ksuromax

Back in my homeland


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> Back in my homeland


Gorgeous, where is that exactly?


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> Gorgeous, where is that exactly?


This is Gudauri, one of a few Georgian ski resorts


----------



## ksuromax

And this is panoramic view of my city, Black sea coast line


----------



## ksuromax

And my dearest neighbours


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> Gorgeous, where is that exactly?


Do you have any swimable water bodies? Or all are too cold?


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> And my dearest neighbours


Spectacular!


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> Do you have any swimable water bodies? Or all are too cold?


Oh yes, we have beaches throughout parts of the city and people do swim although the water isn't what I'd call warm. Off the west coast of Vancouver Island we have a great beach for surfing but it's wet suit surfing for the most part. And at the city beaches of course there is the annual Polar Bear Swim on New Year's day, the middle of winter here...people dress in all sorts of strange costumes and hurl themselves into the frigid water ... there's quite often alcohol involved for some of them


----------



## muchstuff

And some of our aquatic friends...


----------



## ksuromax

Fabulous!!! 
Have you ever seen a real polar bear in wild? Or it's not that cold and they live further to the North??
I was walking my dog out (about 20 years ago, no mobiles with camera, alas!) and saw a HUGE group of dolphins migrating from left to right (no idea why, never seen this before or after) and literally i could not see the sea! The sea was swirling and boiling with them, with no end and no begining, as far as i could peer... that was one of the most astonishing things i've seen in my life!!


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> Fabulous!!!
> Have you ever seen a real polar bear in wild? Or it's not that cold and they live further to the North??
> I was walking my dog out (about 20 years ago, no mobiles with camera, alas!) and saw a HUGE group of dolphins migrating from left to right (no idea why, never seen this before or after) and literally i could not see the sea! The sea was swirling and boiling with them, with no end and no begining, as far as i could peer... that was one of the most astonishing things i've seen in my life!!


Polar bears are much further north than we are. Black bear, however, are pretty much a fact of life in parts of the Vancouver area, mainly those adjacent to the mountains. Spring and fall mostly, they're either coming out of, or about to go into, hibernation and are in search of food. Sadly many many are killed yearly by conservation officers when they're deemed to be a danger because they've become habituated to people. The same people who routinely don't practice "bear aware" rules and leave garbage etc. out where the bears can get to it. It's a big problem. 
We also have a very active coastline, lots of wildlife in it's season, humpback whales, sea lions, seals, the aforementioned killer whales. All manner of waterfowl. I guess every place has it's own beauty, the pics you've shown are wonderful!


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> Polar bears are much further north than we are. Black bear, however, are pretty much a fact of life in parts of the Vancouver area, mainly those adjacent to the mountains. Spring and fall mostly, they're either coming out of, or about to go into, hibernation and are in search of food. Sadly many many are killed yearly by conservation officers when they're deemed to be a danger because they've become habituated to people. The same people who routinely don't practice "bear aware" rules and leave garbage etc. out where the bears can get to it. It's a big problem.
> We also have a very active coastline, lots of wildlife in it's season, humpback whales, sea lions, seals, the aforementioned killer whales. All manner of waterfowl. I guess every place has it's own beauty, the pics you've shown are wonderful!


Oh, my!!! I'd love to see those big whales and seals, they must be gorgeous in the wild!!!  
Shame about bears, we have them, too, not in the cities, obviously, but in the forests, they love corn! They raid the corn fields and eat it A LOT, and break on their way even more!!


----------



## ksuromax

I was doing volunteer assistance in the small zoo in my late teens, i fed bears and wolves from my hands... quite an experience!


----------



## minoxa33

There is no indoor skiing here in Switzerland [emoji1] Here are the Alps as seen from my city and local animals [emoji2]


----------



## ksuromax

minoxa33 said:


> There is no indoor skiing here in Switzerland [emoji1] Here are the Alps as seen from my city and local animals [emoji2]
> 
> View attachment 3759095
> 
> 
> View attachment 3759096
> 
> 
> View attachment 3759097
> 
> 
> View attachment 3759098


stunning views!!


----------



## CoastalCouture

On my home to my handbag collection after a stay at the lake where designer anything is out of place. I carried my trusty Tumi cross body but I had it stuffed with fabulous SLGs. Looking forward to carrying a fabulous bag too.


----------



## Phiomega

This thread makes me want to go to vacation again!!! Thanks for all the wonderful information and pics from around the world --- both the ski slopes and the animals!


----------



## diane278

Has anyone seen this bag irl? I find it very interesting.  I was told that the drop is not long enough to wear it on the shoulder. A lot of you are out and about more than I am, so I figured someone may have seen it in a boutique.  Not much to do here on Ban Island other than surf the Internet.


----------



## muchstuff

diane278 said:


> Has anyone seen this bag irl? I find it very interesting.  I was told that the drop is not long enough to wear it on the shoulder. A lot of you are out and about more than I am, so I figured someone may have seen it in a boutique.  Not much to do here on Ban Island other than surf the Internet.
> View attachment 3760743
> View attachment 3760744
> View attachment 3760745


Gorgeous but without the shoulder strap drop I can't do it


----------



## diane278

CoastalCouture said:


> On my home to my handbag collection after a stay at the lake where designer anything is out of place. I carried my trusty Tumi cross body but I had it stuffed with fabulous SLGs. Looking forward to carrying a fabulous bag too.



I imagine you have experienced a bit of BV withdrawal. I'm guessing it will be remedied tomorrow....


----------



## diane278

muchstuff said:


> Gorgeous but without the shoulder strap drop I can't do it


 My thoughts too.


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> Gorgeous but without the shoulder strap drop I can't do it





diane278 said:


> My thoughts too.


Me neither


----------



## frenziedhandbag

muchstuff said:


> Gorgeous but without the shoulder strap drop I can't do it


Same here. The color is amazing though.


----------



## indiaink

diane278 said:


> Has anyone seen this bag irl? I find it very interesting.  I was told that the drop is not long enough to wear it on the shoulder. A lot of you are out and about more than I am, so I figured someone may have seen it in a boutique.  Not much to do here on Ban Island other than surf the Internet.
> View attachment 3760743
> View attachment 3760744
> View attachment 3760745


It's very busy, isn't it ... I think this is one of those that V0N dislikes for all the nasty hardwares.


----------



## diane278

indiaink said:


> It's very busy, isn't it ... I think this is one of those that V0N dislikes for all the nasty hardwares.


 I like the shape. But I'd need to be able to sling it on my shoulder and if the drop is inadequate then that's an issue for me.  Plus, I do currently reside on Ban Island and FedEx doesn't deliver here.... I want to see it.


----------



## ksuromax

indiaink said:


> It's very busy, isn't it ... I think this is one of those that V0N dislikes for all the nasty hardwares.


It is, for its size definitely!


----------



## indiaink

ksuromax said:


> It is, for its size definitely!


It's a chunky bronze beauty, for sure. Not my cuppa, either, but hey - BV listens to everybody for style, I reckon.


----------



## ksuromax

indiaink said:


> It's a chunky bronze beauty, for sure. Not my cuppa, either, but hey - BV listens to everybody for style, I reckon.


Yup. To each his own


----------



## indiaink

Taking an advertising break - see ya'll in a couple weeks!


----------



## V0N1B2

indiaink said:


> It's very busy, isn't it ... I think this is one of those that V0N dislikes for all the nasty hardwares.


LOL  You know me too well 
I like the colour, although I prefer metallic bags to be a bit more uniform in shade. Not so... I don't know, two tone(ish).
I like the shape of it, and to be honest it just looks like a north/south Iron Bag to me. The buckles on the side... meh. I like the detail of them but unless you're going to actually unbuckle or cinch them to change the shape of the bag, it's a needless decoration on an already pretty bag that didn't need them. You can't really unbuckle the sides to make it more square because the buckles will hang loose at the sides and clank around on every surface they touch, and you risk scratching up your pretty detailed buckles.
'Course it's all just my opinion - and I have to admit I'm a bit of a purist when it comes to BV.


----------



## septembersiren

I know it is metallic 
But it looks slightly Vernis


----------



## septembersiren

Storming here
Flash flood warnings


----------



## Phiomega

Just have to mention: two of us featured in PurseForum round up this week @frenzied and @ksuromax! 

And I believe this has been quite consistent... surely we are amongst the most passionate, stylish, helpful, and active community [emoji12][emoji4]

Thank you all for being my virtual sharing friends!


----------



## jburgh

That bag looks like it would hang from a shoulder, but it looks so big in the front-back direction that it may stick out a lot, and that is usually not flattering.

I'm here midway through a visit from my 17 year old niece.  She is a nice kid, but I really don't know what to do with a 17 year old.  The DH took her kyaking today.  We have also been making her eat unusual fods that she cannot get in Indiana.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Phiomega said:


> And I believe this has been quite consistent... surely we are amongst the most passionate, stylish, helpful, and active community.
> 
> Thank you all for being my virtual sharing friends!



You said it Phio, this forum is by far the most supportive, sincere, friendly and helpful community thus far. My absolute favourite. [emoji307] [emoji253] [emoji483] [emoji484] 

I am guilty of not always catching the weekly roundup. Thank you for sharing, Phio.


----------



## ksuromax

frenziedhandbag said:


> You said it Phio, this forum is by far the most supportive, sincere, friendly and helpful community thus far. My absolute favourite. [emoji307] [emoji253] [emoji483] [emoji484]
> 
> I am guilty of not always catching the weekly roundup. Thank you for sharing, Phio.


+1! 
Thank you @Phiomega for tagging 
Thanks to all for 'likes' and support!  
indeed, we have a very lovely and friendly community here


----------



## septembersiren

jburgh said:


> That bag looks like it would hang from a shoulder, but it looks so big in the front-back direction that it may stick out a lot, and that is usually not flattering.
> 
> I'm here midway through a visit from my 17 year old niece.  She is a nice kid, but I really don't know what to do with a 17 year old.  The DH took her kyaking today.  We have aalso been making her eat unusual fods that she cannot get in Indiana.



Take her for mani/pedi
Movies Wonder Woman was good 
Shopping


----------



## indiaink

Eh, advertising, shamvertising. If I don't click on it, who cares, right?  Gotta hang out with my BVettes!


----------



## V0N1B2

Is anyone here on Poshmark? I tried to buy something and it said it's only available for users in the USA


----------



## V0N1B2

V0N1B2 said:


> Is anyone here on Poshmark? I tried to buy something and it said it's only available for users in the USA


Crisis averted! 
I went back and opened the site using my VPN  and I was able to buy what I wanted. Phew! It was close there for a second.  I guess the site won't let you buy anything with a non-US IP address.  I hate being discriminated against because of my inherent politeness.


----------



## muchstuff

V0N1B2 said:


> Crisis averted!
> I went back and opened the site using my VPN  and I was able to buy what I wanted. Phew! It was close there for a second.  I guess the site won't let you buy anything with a non-US IP address.  I hate being discriminated against because of my inherent politeness.


VPN?


----------



## V0N1B2

muchstuff said:


> VPN?


Virtual Private Network. Like a proxy kind of thing.  @indiaink could probably explain it much better than me as I'm not a techie person, but it spoofs and/or assigns you a random IP address in the USA. (I use HotSpot Shield as it was recommended to me as a mac user). So the websites you visit don't know you're from Canada.  I don't use it as much as I used to because so many websites now allow us to buy from them.  There are a couple of companies that won't even let you access their US site.  Nine West is one of them.  From Canada, you cannot get on the ninewest.COM site no matter how you try.  It will redirect you to the .CA site.  Back when the dollar was stronger, I used to like to do a price comparison between the two sites.  Don't judge ladies, I can't be clad in Ferragamo 24/7 - anyway they have some really cute, comfortable, affordable, trendy shoes and it was often cheaper to buy them on the US site and ship them to Point Roberts.

Uh... did I just enable some more purchases?


----------



## missbellamama

V0N1B2 said:


> Virtual Private Network. Like a proxy kind of thing.  @indiaink could probably explain it much better than me as I'm not a techie person, but it spoofs and/or assigns you a random IP address in the USA. (I use HotSpot Shield as it was recommended to me as a mac user). So the websites you visit don't know you're from Canada.  I don't use it as much as I used to because so many websites now allow us to buy from them.  There are a couple of companies that won't even let you access their US site.  Nine West is one of them.  From Canada, you cannot get on the ninewest.COM site no matter how you try.  It will redirect you to the .CA site.  Back when the dollar was stronger, I used to like to do a price comparison between the two sites.  Don't judge ladies, I can't be clad in Ferragamo 24/7 - anyway they have some really cute, comfortable, affordable, trendy shoes and it was often cheaper to buy them on the US site and ship them to Point Roberts.
> 
> Uh... did I just enable some more purchases?


Will Poshmark ship to you ( duty/tax)or use your US address?


----------



## V0N1B2

missbellamama said:


> Will Poshmark ship to you ( duty/tax)or use your US address?


I have requested to ship to my US address which is also listed on my PayPal.  I'm not anticipating any problems but if do, I might have to call in a favour or two from my American BVette friends. 
I had a friend in the US a couple of years ago "buy" me a pair of shoes (that I had paypal-ed her the money for) and she just put my US shipping address in the ship to field.  I hope I don't have to do that again.  I'll keep you posted when they ship.  To be honest, I would have glady paid twice as much for the shoes (this poshmark purchase) and paid the duties and taxes if I had to.  They were a HG pair that I passed on at the time and I've been kicking myself and trying to find them in my size ever since. So my fingers are crossed until they actually ship.


----------



## indiaink

Yep, what she said.  When you use the internet, you are using it courtesy of your service provider, whether it be Comcast or CenturyLink or Whatever Company providing the service: Those companies are identified by the country they are in. Ergo, you, as a user, are identified by the internet service provider you're using.  Some ISPs are then broken down into cities and states/provinces/what have you, which is even more of an invasion of privacy according to some. So, you can be blocked wholesale by anybody who wants to block certain countries and you can be easily tracked on your internet travels, if somebody wanted to (and they do, as anybody who has ever had an ad show up on the screen for something they just searched for).

There's where the VPN (Virtual private network) comes in:  A small piece of software makes your travels on the internet anonymous, so nobody knows what country you're in.

Doll, speaking of shopping - jburgh has a pair of shoes you might be interested in that I sent her that she can't wear, so don't forget to ask her about them when you're there for the Corgi picnic.



V0N1B2 said:


> Virtual Private Network. Like a proxy kind of thing.  @indiaink could probably explain it much better than me as I'm not a techie person, but it spoofs and/or assigns you a random IP address in the USA. (I use HotSpot Shield as it was recommended to me as a mac user). So the websites you visit don't know you're from Canada.  I don't use it as much as I used to because so many websites now allow us to buy from them.  There are a couple of companies that won't even let you access their US site.  Nine West is one of them.  From Canada, you cannot get on the ninewest.COM site no matter how you try.  It will redirect you to the .CA site.  Back when the dollar was stronger, I used to like to do a price comparison between the two sites.  Don't judge ladies, I can't be clad in Ferragamo 24/7 - anyway they have some really cute, comfortable, affordable, trendy shoes and it was often cheaper to buy them on the US site and ship them to Point Roberts.
> 
> Uh... did I just enable some more purchases?


----------



## V0N1B2

indiaink said:


> Yep, what she said.  When you use the internet, you are using it courtesy of your service provider, whether it be Comcast or CenturyLink or Whatever Company providing the service: Those companies are identified by the country they are in. Ergo, you, as a user, are identified by the internet service provider you're using.  Some ISPs are then broken down into cities and states/provinces/what have you, which is even more of an invasion of privacy according to some. So, you can be blocked wholesale by anybody who wants to block certain countries and you can be easily tracked on your internet travels, if somebody wanted to (and they do, as anybody who has ever had an ad show up on the screen for something they just searched for).
> 
> There's where the VPN (Virtual private network) comes in:  A small piece of software makes your travels on the internet anonymous, so nobody knows what country you're in.
> 
> Doll, speaking of shopping - jburgh has a pair of shoes you might be interested in that I sent her that she can't wear, so don't forget to ask her about them when you're there for the Corgi picnic.


Shoes? Did somebody say shoes?   Do they meet the requirement of a 4" heel?   You know what they say... the higher the heel, the closer to God.
I will be in Seattle in 11 days. Looking forward to visiting the new BV boutique in Bellevue.  We'll make sure to post up some pics.  Also a little bit excited for the big Nordstrom Sale as I remember it was on last year at this time when I visited.  It's pretty substantial, especially to those of us living up here in Fashion Siberia.  Nyet.  Oh yeah, and the corgis, the little adorable gobbleguts corgis that steal candy out of my suitcase and eat it.


----------



## muchstuff

V0N1B2 said:


> Shoes? Did somebody say shoes?   Do they meet the requirement of a 4" heel?   You know what they say... the higher the heel, the closer to God.
> I will be in Seattle in 11 days. Looking forward to visiting the new BV boutique in Bellevue.  We'll make sure to post up some pics.  Also a little bit excited for the big Nordstrom Sale as I remember it was on last year at this time when I visited.  It's pretty substantial, especially to those of us living up here in Fashion Siberia.  Nyet.  Oh yeah, and the corgis, the little adorable gobbleguts corgis that steal candy out of my suitcase and eat it.





indiaink said:


> Yep, what she said.  When you use the internet, you are using it courtesy of your service provider, whether it be Comcast or CenturyLink or Whatever Company providing the service: Those companies are identified by the country they are in. Ergo, you, as a user, are identified by the internet service provider you're using.  Some ISPs are then broken down into cities and states/provinces/what have you, which is even more of an invasion of privacy according to some. So, you can be blocked wholesale by anybody who wants to block certain countries and you can be easily tracked on your internet travels, if somebody wanted to (and they do, as anybody who has ever had an ad show up on the screen for something they just searched for).
> 
> There's where the VPN (Virtual private network) comes in:  A small piece of software makes your travels on the internet anonymous, so nobody knows what country you're in.
> 
> Doll, speaking of shopping - jburgh has a pair of shoes you might be interested in that I sent her that she can't wear, so don't forget to ask her about them when you're there for the Corgi picnic.



Thanks for the info! The problem is you ultimately still need a US shipping address. I do have an account with a third party shipper but then of course I'm still stuck with tax/duty. Unless of course I get a US post box as V0N has suggested. I may have to look into that, there's yet another bag that I'm wanting from the US but the seller won't undervalue to ship internationally and it'll add at least a couple hundred bucks to the cost. I've missed out on several bags because of that problem!


----------



## missbellamama

muchstuff said:


> Thanks for the info! The problem is you ultimately still need a US shipping address. I do have an account with a third party shipper but then of course I'm still stuck with tax/duty. Unless of course I get a US post box as V0N has suggested. I may have to look into that, there's yet another bag that I'm wanting from the US but the seller won't undervalue to ship internationally and it'll add at least a couple hundred bucks to the cost. I've missed out on several bags because of that problem!


How far are you from the US border - most of these US address sites will hold your  package  for a bit, with a small fee, but  seriously in the end , well worth it , no duty or taxes ( of course that  depends on how honest you want to be crossing back to Canada


----------



## muchstuff

missbellamama said:


> How far are you from the US border - most of these US address sites will hold your  package  for a bit, with a small fee, but  seriously in the end , well worth it , no duty or taxes ( of course that  depends on how honest you want to be crossing back to Canada


I'm not far from the border and I can lie like mad if it means saving money . We're not too far from Bellingham or Point Roberts. Where do I go and what do I do?  Can someone direct me?


----------



## missbellamama

I'm in the east...I drive to my US address peeps in Niagara falls NY...
It's not a PO box..as most won't ship to one..
I do a back forth from me to there in about 3-4 hours and that's stopping for cheap milk and other grocery goodies..(always bring my cooler )
Sam's club  is nearby and enroute and that makes for my "cover story "
Last haul ... Yoogis , Neimans and an eBay item


----------



## indiaink

muchstuff said:


> I'm not far from the border and I can lie like mad if it means saving money . We're not too far from Bellingham or Point Roberts. Where do I go and what do I do?  Can someone direct me?


Oh boy, V0N will be able to help you - PM her if she doesn't PM you first -


----------



## missbellamama

indiaink said:


> Oh boy, V0N will be able to help you - PM her if she doesn't PM you first -


Our dollar is on the rise too


----------



## muchstuff

indiaink said:


> Oh boy, V0N will be able to help you - PM her if she doesn't PM you first -


Shall do!


----------



## diane278

I don't know if I'll ever get off Ban Island. As you can see, I have no BV packages on the horizon....so at least that's a step in the right direction.


----------



## muchstuff

diane278 said:


> I don't know if I'll ever get off Ban Island. As you can see, I have no BV packages on the horizon....so at least that's a step in the right direction.
> View attachment 3766759


Photoshop your latest Cabat into that lap


----------



## diane278

muchstuff said:


> Photoshop your latest Cabat into that lap


I would have but I don't know how.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

diane278 said:


> I don't know if I'll ever get off Ban Island.



[emoji1]  this is precious Diane, but there should be two beings, remember I am there with you? But I might swim out for a while... The struggle is real. It is a color that I had always wanted.


----------



## diane278

frenziedhandbag said:


> this is precious Diane, but there should be two beings, remember I am there with you? But I might swim out for a while... The struggle is real. It is a color that I had always wanted.


Sure....come on out. Please bring some sunscreen. I forgot it.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

diane278 said:


> Sure....come on out. Please bring some sunscreen. I forgot it.


Hahaha! Sure! I'll bring a big sun umbrella too, some mocktails perhaps and tropical fruits too.


----------



## muchstuff

diane278 said:


> I would have but I don't know how.


I'm with ya sista


----------



## ksuromax

seems that there will be 2 BV meet ups this year, Vegas and Ban Island, and i would be totally torn to choose which i would love to attend


----------



## muchstuff

Has everyone seen the new thread, "Your auction listings"? Seems we can now post links to bags and accessories we have for sale on eBay etc.


----------



## indiaink

muchstuff said:


> Has everyone seen the new thread, "Your auction listings"? Seems we can now post links to bags and accessories we have for sale on eBay etc.


Nope, hadn't seen it. I'm not sure that's a great idea, but - ? Not for me to decide!

ETA: OK, Vlad wants to shake things up - understood - and it's good to see a known BVette out there selling!  My goodness!!!


----------



## jburgh

muchstuff said:


> Has everyone seen the new thread, "Your auction listings"? Seems we can now post links to bags and accessories we have for sale on eBay etc.


Sure did!  I'd rather buy from a known person, so I like that.


----------



## muchstuff

jburgh said:


> Sure did!  I'd rather buy from a known person, so I like that.


I seem to be getting some mixed reactions on this. I'm not sure what the downside would be?

EDIT: Sorry, I was trying to include @indiaink on this post and I messed up...


----------



## indiaink

muchstuff said:


> I seem to be getting some mixed reactions on this. I'm not sure what the downside would be?
> 
> EDIT: Sorry, I was trying to include @indiaink on this post and I messed up...


LOL - I was initially thinking of thousands of new members signing up just so they can post links to their stuff on tPF, but I'm sure there's a requirement of some sort. I would only check out stuff if it was a longtime member, to be honest, you know, like you, or most here. Someone I 'recognized'.


----------



## muchstuff

indiaink said:


> LOL - I was initially thinking of thousands of new members signing up just so they can post links to their stuff on tPF, but I'm sure there's a requirement of some sort. I would only check out stuff if it was a longtime member, to be honest, you know, like you, or most here. Someone I 'recognized'.



Hmmm, the thousands of new members would have to know the new thread existed first, no? So they'd have to at least already be on tPF in some capacity? Although I guess the word will spread...I never thought of that .


----------



## Mousse

DH and I were in NoLa helping my MIL move. We finally made it home at 2:00 am after flight delays in PHX due to the monsoon weather system in the area. Our SWA pilot had to avert our landing in PHX twice due to changing winds. We stayed at a wonderful inn in NoLa's lower garden district - Creole Gardens.


----------



## diane278

Mousse said:


> DH and I were in NoLa helping my MIL move. We finally made it home at 2:00 am after flight delays in PHX due to the monsoon weather system in the area. Our SWA pilot had to avert our landing in PHX twice due to changing winds. We stayed at a wonderful inn in NoLa's lower garden district - Creole Gardens.
> View attachment 3772111
> 
> View attachment 3772112



I love all the bright colors. So cheerful. I spy a canard cervo blending right in.....


----------



## Mousse

diane278 said:


> I love all the bright colors. So cheerful. I spy a canard cervo blending right in.....



Aha! You spotted it. Canard does go well with those cheery colors. We love Creole Gardens. Fish discovered it on a previous solo trip to NoLa. He wasn't sure it would be up to my standards because it's located in a neighborhood on the edge of the lower garden district. There is a lot of pride in rebuilding NoLa. That neighborhood is going through a rebirth. It's a great location-a one block walk to the St. Charles street car and close to the warehouse district. And, there is a wonderful cook who makes breakfast to order. Her grits are divine. The secret is slow cooking with a lot of stirring.


----------



## grietje

Pretty photos Mousse!  I spied the Canard Baseball Hobo too!


----------



## zooba

So- I need to celebrate. My son's colonoscopy had the best possible outcome ( no signs of disease)  and his blood markers are agreeing with complete remission. I'm so happy that I had to share.  Now I need to figure out what to do to celebrate.  

Some idiot also swiped my AMEX #'s and ran up some amazing charges but it's all good tonight


----------



## diane278

zooba said:


> So- I need to celebrate. My son's colonoscopy had the best possible outcome ( no signs of disease)  and his blood markers are agreeing with complete remission. I'm so happy that I had to share.  Now I need to figure out what to do to celebrate.
> 
> Some idiot also swiped my AMEX #'s and ran up some amazing charges but it's all good tonight



Congratulations on the excellent news about your son. It's certainly reason to celebrate.


----------



## muchstuff

zooba said:


> So- I need to celebrate. My son's colonoscopy had the best possible outcome ( no signs of disease)  and his blood markers are agreeing with complete remission. I'm so happy that I had to share.  Now I need to figure out what to do to celebrate.
> 
> Some idiot also swiped my AMEX #'s and ran up some amazing charges but it's all good tonight


Wonderful news, congratulations!


----------



## indiaink

zooba said:


> So- I need to celebrate. My son's colonoscopy had the best possible outcome ( no signs of disease)  and his blood markers are agreeing with complete remission. I'm so happy that I had to share.  Now I need to figure out what to do to celebrate.
> Some idiot also swiped my AMEX #'s and ran up some amazing charges but it's all good tonight


{{{{Zooba}}}. Yay!  And Boo!  But YAY for AMEX 'cause they got your back, and YAY again for your son. Double and triple yay!


----------



## V0N1B2

zooba said:


> So- I need to celebrate. My son's colonoscopy had the best possible outcome ( no signs of disease)  and his blood markers are agreeing with complete remission. I'm so happy that I had to share.  Now I need to figure out what to do to celebrate.
> 
> Some idiot also swiped my AMEX #'s and ran up some amazing charges but it's all good tonight


That's great news @zooba 
Celebrate by hugging your son and telling him that you love him. No material good can replace that feeling. 
Tho... something that smells like leather or sparkles like diamonds is nice. Just sayin'


----------



## jburgh

zooba said:


> So- I need to celebrate. My son's colonoscopy had the best possible outcome ( no signs of disease)  and his blood markers are agreeing with complete remission. I'm so happy that I had to share.  Now I need to figure out what to do to celebrate.
> 
> Some idiot also swiped my AMEX #'s and ran up some amazing charges but it's all good tonight



This is just some wonderful news...complete remission!!!  Does this mean he can stop the meds?  I am so happy for him either way, it is so tough when kids are sick.  A great big hug for you zooba!


----------



## V0N1B2

Guess where I went today.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

zooba said:


> So- I need to celebrate.



Yay! There is no greater feeling than relief. It will all be better from here onwards. [emoji259] [emoji258]


----------



## LLANeedle

Zooba, that's wonderful news.  Both of you deserve something special.


----------



## septembersiren

zooba said:


> So- I need to celebrate. My son's colonoscopy had the best possible outcome ( no signs of disease)  and his blood markers are agreeing with complete remission. I'm so happy that I had to share.  Now I need to figure out what to do to celebrate.
> 
> Some idiot also swiped my AMEX #'s and ran up some amazing charges but it's all good tonight



Such relief 
Yay for your family and the human race
I am so happy for you and your son and the rest of your family 
Brb


----------



## septembersiren

I'm at work lol
Anyway lost my train of thought
Lots of Mazel to you and your family


----------



## diane278

V0N1B2 said:


> Guess where I went today.
> View attachment 3778981


 
I may be a bit jealous.  You went to BV. I went to the grocery store.  Doesn't seem fair.....


----------



## V0N1B2

diane278 said:


> I may be a bit jealous.  You went to BV. I went to the grocery store.  Doesn't seem fair.....


If it's any consolation, I bet you bought something at the grocery store.
We however, spent something like two hours at the new boutique and I bought.... nothing. 
My Ban Island is in a completely different part of the world from your Ban Island, doll.


----------



## diane278

V0N1B2 said:


> If it's any consolation, I bet you bought something at the grocery store.
> We however, spent something like two hours at the new boutique and I bought.... nothing.
> My Ban Island is in a completely different part of the world from your Ban Island, doll.



All fair points. However, as much as I love my coconut milk creamer, it's hard to parlay it into a meaningful fashion experience...ya know what I mean?


----------



## septembersiren

diane278 said:


> All fair points. However, as much as I love my coconut milk creamer, it's hard to parlay it into a meaningful fashion experience...ya know what I mean?



Well you could bathe in your coconut creamer
That could help in the fashion experience lol


----------



## grietje

zooba said:


> So- I need to celebrate. My son's colonoscopy had the best possible outcome ( no signs of disease)  and his blood markers are agreeing with complete remission. I'm so happy that I had to share.  Now I need to figure out what to do to celebrate.
> 
> Some idiot also swiped my AMEX #'s and ran up some amazing charges but it's all good tonight


Remission is a very good thing!  Lots of cause to be very happy indeed!



V0N1B2 said:


> Guess where I went today.
> View attachment 3778981


It's fun visiting even without a purchase.


----------



## muchstuff

missbellamama said:


> I'm in the east...I drive to my US address peeps in Niagara falls NY...
> It's not a PO box..as most won't ship to one..
> I do a back forth from me to there in about 3-4 hours and that's stopping for cheap milk and other grocery goodies..(always bring my cooler )
> Sam's club  is nearby and enroute and that makes for my "cover story "
> Last haul ... Yoogis , Neimans and an eBay item



Many thanks to you and @V0N1B2 for info on the cross-border pick up. Just grabbed my first purchase and it was ridiculously easy...  a Balenciaga 2010 castagna Velo with killer leather.


----------



## missbellamama

muchstuff said:


> Many thanks to you and @V0N1B2 for info on the cross-border pick up. Just grabbed my first purchase and it was ridiculously easy...  a Balenciaga 2010 castagna Velo with killer leather.
> 
> View attachment 3779729
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/QUOTE
> 
> Nice Bal...saving money is a very good thing!


----------



## zooba

Many thanks for the kindness with my good news.  He has severe crohn's disease which is in remission and doesn't show any clinical signs.  @jburgh he can stop the medication but it's possible that he can develop antibodies to it. So we will probably continue with current treatment out of fear of it all starting again. 

@muchstuff great find- you can't beat the leather on the old Bals


----------



## muchstuff

zooba said:


> Many thanks for the kindness with my good news.  He has severe crohn's disease which is in remission and doesn't show any clinical signs.  @jburgh he can stop the medication but it's possible that he can develop antibodies to it. So we will probably continue with current treatment out of fear of it all starting again.
> 
> @muchstuff great find- you can't beat the leather on the old Bals


As a person who has had chronic issues for over thirty years I'm over the moon happy for your family ...


----------



## ksuromax

V0N1B2 said:


> Guess where I went today.
> View attachment 3778981


Is that you reflecting in the mirror window?..


----------



## ksuromax

@zooba major congrats!! What a great news!! Sending cheering vibes your way!!


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> Many thanks to you and @V0N1B2 for info on the cross-border pick up. Just grabbed my first purchase and it was ridiculously easy...  a Balenciaga 2010 castagna Velo with killer leather.
> 
> View attachment 3779729


I reckon it was totally worth it!!!  leather looks TDF  
P.S. i dare think you'd love the place i've been today...


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> I reckon it was totally worth it!!!  leather looks TDF
> P.S. i dare think you'd love the place i've been today...


----------



## indiaink

... because I am an advocate for the brand, I am not above PMing eBay sellers with fake listings, so there's this conversation:

Me: The tag on the wallet you've listed belongs to an Ebano Brown Montaigne bag, not a black wallet.
Seller: Would it make a difference if it was from the UK?  (seriously, she SMILES at me)
Me: Not at all.

Deep sigh. I reported the listing but we all know how that works.


----------



## muchstuff

indiaink said:


> ... because I am an advocate for the brand, I am not above PMing eBay sellers with fake listings, so there's this conversation:
> 
> Me: The tag on the wallet you've listed belongs to an Ebano Brown Montaigne bag, not a black wallet.
> Seller: Would it make a difference if it was from the UK?  (seriously, she SMILES at me)
> Me: Not at all.
> 
> Deep sigh. I reported the listing but we all know how that works.


I reported one of the many fake Bals listed on eBay today, it's not listed now, either they pulled it  or some poor person bought it ...


----------



## septembersiren

ksuromax said:


> I reckon it was totally worth it!!!  leather looks TDF
> P.S. i dare think you'd love the place i've been today...



My niece grew grapes this year
We figure another 2 years (the vines will be 5 years old then) that we will be making wine
I wonder if we can stomp them in a big cat like Lucy


----------



## missbellamama

septembersiren said:


> My niece grew grapes this year
> We figure another 2 years (the vines will be 5 years old then) that we will be making wine
> I wonder if we can stomp them in a big cat like Lucy


That episode is so classic as was the  candy factory one...good luck with your vineyard.


----------



## ksuromax

septembersiren said:


> My niece grew grapes this year
> We figure another 2 years (the vines will be 5 years old then) that we will be making wine
> I wonder if we can stomp them in a big cat like Lucy


Which side of the fence are you? Red or white?


----------



## septembersiren

I actually am not a drinker any more
But when I did
Red in the winter
Icy cold white in the summer


----------



## septembersiren

ksuromax said:


> Which side of the fence are you? Red or white?



This was supposed to say vat not cat


----------



## V0N1B2

The heat and the air quality advisory (smoke from wildfires) weren't enough to keep me from a game of golf today or yesterday. First pic taken yesterday, and second pic taken about month ago.
Notice the almost complete lack of mountains, not from clouds, but smoke. Unfortunately it's hotter than Jon Hamm and the sun is obscured. Tho the full moon last night was bright orange, so I guess that's cool.


----------



## indiaink

V0N1B2 said:


> The heat and the air quality advisory (smoke from wildfires) weren't enough to keep me from a game of golf today or yesterday. First pic taken yesterday, and second pic taken about month ago.
> Notice the almost complete lack of mountains, not from clouds, but smoke. Unfortunately it's hotter than Jon Hamm and the sun is obscured. Tho the full moon last night was bright orange, so I guess that's cool.
> View attachment 3788875
> View attachment 3788877


I thought the full moon was tonight - for some reason it seems like all the full moons get names now: This one is the Sturgeon Moon.

Sheesh.


----------



## muchstuff

indiaink said:


> I thought the full moon was tonight - for some reason it seems like all the full moons get names now: This one is the Sturgeon Moon.
> 
> Sheesh.


*What is a Sturgeon Moon?*
The full moon, which is also known as the Grain Moon because of the farming season, will be at its peak today, August 7.

It was first called the Sturgeon Moon by Native American tribes, who tracked the seasons by the lunar calendar.

The name comes from the fact that sturgeon - the fish, not the Scottish First Minister - are most easily caught at this time of year.

Yay Google!


----------



## V0N1B2

indiaink said:


> I thought the full moon was tonight - for some reason it seems like all the full moons get names now: This one is the Sturgeon Moon.
> 
> Sheesh.


We get our full moon a day before you guys. Divide the calendar by 1.6 then double it and add 30 or something - metric system and all that. 
Sturgeon Moon? Yum! Does it spit out caviar? 
** BRB grabbing my bucket **


----------



## indiaink

V0N1B2 said:


> We get our full moon a day before you guys. Divide the calendar by 1.6 then double it and add 30 or something - metric system and all that.
> Sturgeon Moon? Yum! Does it spit out caviar?
> ** BRB grabbing my bucket **


Mark says you're mumble-jumbling.


----------



## V0N1B2

indiaink said:


> Mark says you're mumble-jumbling.


Yo! High Five to my bro Marky-Mark!
Holla!


----------



## indiaink

V0N1B2 said:


> Yo! High Five to my bro Marky-Mark!
> Holla!


Eh, he's long in bed, with the dawgs. He'd say 'wassup girl' right backcha, tho -


----------



## jburgh

V0N1B2, since all our views are to the west, we've been seeing a blood red sun at sunset and have taken to calling it the post-apocalyptic sun.  I hear there are over 130 fires burning up in BC right now.  Today was the first day in a while that we've seen some blue sky.  Hope you are safe where you are.


----------



## V0N1B2

Thanks jburgh 
It's cray how many fires are burning, it seems like it's the entire central portion of the province. It's been so dry, yet our spring was wet. I think we had record rainfall in April. 
We just need the wind to shift (and rain would be good too) and blow this smoke back, but to be honest, I'm not bothered by it. I'll gladly take one for team considering there are people who've lost their homes and are displaced by evacuation orders, I'm happy to smell campfire everywhere I go, if it makes me more aware of what others are going through. #stayhumble
Good news: Morel mushroom are apparently booming. Who knew?


----------



## septembersiren

V0N1B2 said:


> Thanks jburgh
> It's cray how many fires are burning, it seems like it's the entire central portion of the province. It's been so dry, yet our spring was wet. I think we had record rainfall in April.
> We just need the wind to shift (and rain would be good too) and blow this smoke back, but to be honest, I'm not bothered by it. I'll gladly take one for team considering there are people who've lost their homes and are displaced by evacuation orders, I'm happy to smell campfire everywhere I go, if it makes me more aware of what others are going through. #stayhumble
> Good news: Morel mushroom are apparently booming. Who knew?



So sorry about the fires 
Seems like such a waste
Every year the Wharton Ranger Tract goes up in flames
You can smell it for Miles 
The only good thing about fires like this is it helps pines cones drop their seeds
So new trees grow where the old burnt up


----------



## septembersiren

Anybody hooked on GOT?


----------



## indiaink

septembersiren said:


> Anybody hooked on GOT?


Would like to be but don't want to pay even more for TV than we do. HBO is too much.


----------



## septembersiren

indiaink said:


> Would like to be but don't want to pay even more for TV than we do. HBO is too much.



You could read the books
That is how I got hooked 
It will be on USA in 2 years


----------



## indiaink

septembersiren said:


> You could read the books
> That is how I got hooked
> It will be on USA in 2 years


I didn't know that, thank you!  Do you think the television version does justice to the books?


----------



## muchstuff

septembersiren said:


> Anybody hooked on GOT?


Totally, have read all of the books, but we haven't gotten HBO hooked up since the move so haven't seen any of this season yet. I need to binge-watch the first few episodes online...


----------



## septembersiren

Of course the book is always better
The show has a lot of action with plenty of characters you love to hate
It is unique


----------



## V0N1B2

jburgh said:


> What a great color! Congratulations.  The Bella now has been given a name by BV.  I can never remember it though.


I copied this quote from Phio's Heathrow thread since I didn't want to derail hers.
Yeah, our "Bella" apparently got a new name. It's like Chia...something. Chu...something. Cinisi... Cia... Cha...
Maybe sounded like Ciaobella...?  Or maybe it began with an S. 
I know, that was a big help, wasn't it?
@luxury.ninja  can you help us?


----------



## Phiomega

V0N1B2 said:


> I copied this quote from Phio's Heathrow thread since I didn't want to derail hers.
> Yeah, our "Bella" apparently got a new name. It's like Chia...something. Chu...something. Cinisi... Cia... Cha...
> Maybe sounded like Ciaobella...?  Or maybe it began with an S.
> I know, that was a big help, wasn't it?
> @luxury.ninja  can you help us?



I am not sure about the origin of this question, but the SA from Heathrow emailed me few days ago, congratulating me on purchasing the Moss Garda bag. So, I think Bella now has been named Garda...


----------



## septembersiren

Bella was a TPF nickname 
It was always listed as a seamless tote
Moss Garda sounds like a color to me


----------



## Phiomega

septembersiren said:


> Bella was a TPF nickname
> It was always listed as a seamless tote
> Moss Garda sounds like a color to me



Quoting the SA email to be precise:

"I would like to personally thank you for your purchase and I hope you are loving your new Garda bag in Moss color"

And another paragraph:

"By the way, we used to call the bag 2-handle. However, recently, they have finally named it Garda, a magnificent lake in the northern region of Italy, famous for the beauty of its landscapes and typical villages that dot its shores. =)"


----------



## septembersiren

Phiomega said:


> Quoting the SA email to be precise:
> 
> "I would like to personally thank you for your purchase and I hope you are loving your new Garda bag in Moss color"
> 
> And another paragraph:
> 
> "By the way, we used to call the bag 2-handle. However, recently, they have finally named it Garda, a magnificent lake in the northern region of Italy, famous for the beauty of its landscapes and typical villages that dot its shores. =)"



Good to know Bella has a new name
I love this bag
Always have
So compact and chic
Use it well and in good health


----------



## 6efox

septembersiren said:


> Anybody hooked on GOT?



Me me me! [emoji113]️



muchstuff said:


> Totally, have read all of the books, but we haven't gotten HBO hooked up since the move so haven't seen any of this season yet. I need to binge-watch the first few episodes online...



+1! I will be cheapskates and torrenting... I have Netflix and amazon prime subscriptions but foxtel (HBO equivalent in Oz) is expensive & just not great here [emoji17]


----------



## septembersiren

This season should be the most exciting 
I find it anti climatic and s Little boring and tame


----------



## septembersiren

Will be gone from here for a bit
Hope to be back by Labor Day


----------



## missbellamama

septembersiren said:


> Will be gone from here for a bit
> Hope to be back by Labor Day


Enjoy your tPF sabbatical.


----------



## muchstuff

septembersiren said:


> Will be gone from here for a bit
> Hope to be back by Labor Day


Enjoy your holiday!


----------



## V0N1B2

Have a good holiday SS


----------



## septembersiren

Well I hope everyone has a good end of Summer
I'm just having a little procedure done
Hopefully it will help my heart rate settle down
Will be in hospital for a couple days then they said something about cardiac rehab 
Never get any reception for my phone in the hospital 
Enjoy everyone
[emoji171][emoji253][emoji106][emoji304]


----------



## missbellamama

septembersiren said:


> Well I hope everyone has a good end of Summer
> I'm just having a little procedure done
> Hopefully it will help my heart rate settle down
> Will be in hospital for a couple days then they said something about cardiac rehab
> Never get any reception for my phone in the hospital
> Enjoy everyone
> [emoji171][emoji253][emoji106][emoji304]


----------



## V0N1B2

septembersiren said:


> Well I hope everyone has a good end of Summer
> I'm just having a little procedure done
> Hopefully it will help my heart rate settle down
> Will be in hospital for a couple days then they said something about cardiac rehab
> Never get any reception for my phone in the hospital
> Enjoy everyone
> [emoji171][emoji253][emoji106][emoji304]


What hospital doll?
I need to know where to send the male strippers and balloon bouquets.


----------



## ksuromax

septembersiren said:


> Well I hope everyone has a good end of Summer
> I'm just having a little procedure done
> Hopefully it will help my heart rate settle down
> Will be in hospital for a couple days then they said something about cardiac rehab
> Never get any reception for my phone in the hospital
> Enjoy everyone
> [emoji171][emoji253][emoji106][emoji304]


Take care and have a great time on your vacay!! Must be so exciting meeting your new GS for the first time!!  enjoy the moment!


----------



## septembersiren

*sigh*
I had to postpone my surgery for 2 weeks
My older grandson was hit by a car while riding his bike 
He has a broken leg lots of cuts and bruises 
They are operating on him today
Thank goodness no spinal injuries
He will recover
But I had to go into the city to help with my granddaughter 

I would so like time without drama
I am all for dull


----------



## indiaink

septembersiren said:


> *sigh*
> I had to postpone my surgery for 2 weeks
> My older grandson was hit by a car while riding his bike
> He has a broken leg lots of cuts and bruises
> They are operating on him today
> Thank goodness no spinal injuries
> He will recover
> But I had to go into the city to help with my granddaughter
> 
> I would so like time without drama
> I am all for dull


Oh my gosh! I'm glad he's OK!  It wasn't a hit and run, was it?


----------



## muchstuff

septembersiren said:


> *sigh*
> I had to postpone my surgery for 2 weeks
> My older grandson was hit by a car while riding his bike
> He has a broken leg lots of cuts and bruises
> They are operating on him today
> Thank goodness no spinal injuries
> He will recover
> But I had to go into the city to help with my granddaughter
> 
> I would so like time without drama
> I am all for dull


SO sorry to hear this, I'm sure you'll get your drama-less period soon. Problems always seem to come in bunches...hope your grandson is up and active soon!


----------



## ksuromax

septembersiren said:


> *sigh*
> I had to postpone my surgery for 2 weeks
> My older grandson was hit by a car while riding his bike
> He has a broken leg lots of cuts and bruises
> They are operating on him today
> Thank goodness no spinal injuries
> He will recover
> But I had to go into the city to help with my granddaughter
> 
> I would so like time without drama
> I am all for dull


OMG!! So sorry to hear this!! Sending hugs of support and wishes of speady recovery!!


----------



## V0N1B2

@septembersiren 
Sorry to hear that. Hopefully he will make a speedy recovery!


----------



## missbellamama

septembersiren said:


> *sigh*
> I had to postpone my surgery for 2 weeks
> My older grandson was hit by a car while riding his bike
> He has a broken leg lots of cuts and bruises
> They are operating on him today
> Thank goodness no spinal injuries
> He will recover
> But I had to go into the city to help with my granddaughter
> 
> I would so like time without drama
> I am all for dull


Not a pleasant way to begin his school year, young bones heal quickly, thank God,  hope his grandma and parents recover this crappy ordeal as well!


----------



## V0N1B2

Solar eclipse in real time y'all
Second pic is a reflection sort of and you can see it on the lower right side if the sun. First pic is looking through x-ray film. *hey, I had to improvise with what I had at the office


----------



## missbellamama

V0N1B2 said:


> Solar eclipse in real time y'all
> Second pic is a reflection sort of and you can see it on the lower right side if the sun. First pic is looking through x-ray film. *hey, I had to improvise with what I had at the office
> View attachment 3801660
> View attachment 3801663


I can't stop humming "total eclipse of the heart "... 
Using welding googles...to view here in Ontario.


----------



## septembersiren

indiaink said:


> Oh my gosh! I'm glad he's OK!  It wasn't a hit and run, was it?



No
He is in surgery right now
They are putting a titanium rod in his leg


----------



## septembersiren

I thought the eclipse was tomorrow
If you don't have glasses to view you can look through a sieve or colander


----------



## indiaink

septembersiren said:


> I thought the eclipse was tomorrow
> If you don't have glasses to view you can look through a sieve or colander


Yep, it was today, all over now.

We got to see most of it, then the clouds covered up the total eclipse, but man - it was dark. What was really neat was to hear the daytime insects slowly ramp their noise down, and then total silence for a bit, and then the nighttime insects start up.  Then - silence. Then back to normal for that time of day. We were lucky to have scored a primo location at a nearby park - nobody else really took advantage of the spot.


----------



## V0N1B2

Just cuz it's a miscellaneous chat thread...
My BFF of 40 years came up to visit me over the weekend. Took her sightseeing and stuff. Weather was nice but a bit cool at 7000ft


----------



## LLANeedle

septembersiren said:


> No
> He is in surgery right now
> They are putting a titanium rod in his leg


OMG.......I'm so sorry.  He could have been killed!  The fracture must be pretty complicated for them to use a rod.  I hope he heals quickly......kids are so resilient......parents and grandparents, not so much.


----------



## jburgh

septembersiren said:


> I thought the eclipse was tomorrow
> If you don't have glasses to view you can look through a sieve or colander



SS - how is your nephew doing after the surgery?


----------



## septembersiren

jburgh said:


> View attachment 3803010
> 
> 
> SS - how is your nephew doing after the surgery?



They couldn't operate yet 
His leg is too swollen
They put an external stabilizer on his leg
Surgery will be Thursday or Friday
Someone drove me into Philly today 
I saw him
He is in good spirits
Was relieved when I told him I know someone with a titanium rod and they don't limp
He doesn't remember being hit by the car 
He only remembers waking up in the ambulance 
He is in CHOP
Couldn't ask for a better hospital 
I told him maybe Spider man will wash his windows 
He said that can't happen that he is Spidey lol
He will be fine
Thank you for asking


----------



## diane278

septembersiren said:


> Surgery will be Thursday or Friday
> Someone drove me into Philly today
> I saw him
> He is in good spirits
> He will be fine
> Thank you for asking



Excellent news!


----------



## ksuromax

septembersiren said:


> They couldn't operate yet
> His leg is too swollen
> They put an external stabilizer on his leg
> Surgery will be Thursday or Friday
> Someone drove me into Philly today
> I saw him
> He is in good spirits
> Was relieved when I told him I know someone with a titanium rod and they don't limp
> He doesn't remember being hit by the car
> He only remembers waking up in the ambulance
> He is in CHOP
> Couldn't ask for a better hospital
> I told him maybe Spider man will wash his windows
> He said that can't happen that he is Spidey lol
> He will be fine
> Thank you for asking


Great News!!


----------



## septembersiren

Update on Marvin
Surgery was today
He says he feels much better since they took stabilizer out
No cast 
He has a boot
Hopefully he will be home by Monday


----------



## diane278

septembersiren said:


> Update on Marvin
> Surgery was today
> He says he feels much better since they took stabilizer out
> No cast
> He has a boot
> Hopefully he will be home by Monday



You must be relieved!


----------



## LLANeedle

SS that's good news.


----------



## missbellamama

septembersiren said:


> Update on Marvin
> Surgery was today
> He says he feels much better since they took stabilizer out
> No cast
> He has a boot
> Hopefully he will be home by Monday


Itchy as heck I bet...
Good to hear no cast..easier to deal with those now .


----------



## V0N1B2

septembersiren said:


> Update on Marvin
> Surgery was today
> He says he feels much better since they took stabilizer out
> No cast
> He has a boot
> Hopefully he will be home by Monday


He will heal just fine, SS. I broke my Tib/Fib seven years ago and had a rod, screws and pins put in. (They're still there). I was back on the ice 3.5 months later - no issues.
Make sure you get on his parents about doing the required Physiotherapy afterwards.


----------



## muchstuff

septembersiren said:


> Update on Marvin
> Surgery was today
> He says he feels much better since they took stabilizer out
> No cast
> He has a boot
> Hopefully he will be home by Monday


That's great news!


----------



## ksuromax

septembersiren said:


> Update on Marvin
> Surgery was today
> He says he feels much better since they took stabilizer out
> No cast
> He has a boot
> Hopefully he will be home by Monday


----------



## septembersiren

V0N1B2 said:


> He will heal just fine, SS. I broke my Tib/Fib seven years ago and had a rod, screws and pins put in. (They're still there). I was back on the ice 3.5 months later - no issues.
> Make sure you get on his parents about doing the required Physiotherapy afterwards.



"Back on the ice?"
Do you figure skate or play hockey or?
Marvin will do everything he has to 
He wants to get back to basketball


----------



## septembersiren

Meanwhile back at casa del septembersiren I have the worst summer cold I can remember 
[emoji25] I want wonton soup and vanilla ice cream ( when I am sick I always want those 2 things)


----------



## ksuromax

septembersiren said:


> Meanwhile back at casa del septembersiren I have the worst summer cold I can remember
> [emoji25] I want wonton soup and vanilla ice cream ( when I am sick I always want those 2 things)


 on wonton soup, sending healing vibes and a big hug!


----------



## ksuromax

Wonder if this is really a good idea to transport them THIS far...


----------



## missbellamama

ksuromax said:


> Wonder if this is really a good idea to transport them THIS far...


as long as it's on ice....
what is conversion of UAE to Canadian...?
cuz we pay a heck of lot just to ship a couple of provinces..


----------



## V0N1B2

Yeah, I was gonna say... same price for a whole Atlantic lobster in BC 
148 UAE Dirham is like $49CDN. I feel so ripped off


----------



## ksuromax

V0N1B2 said:


> Yeah, I was gonna say... same price for a whole Atlantic lobster in BC
> 148 UAE Dirham is like $49CDN. I feel so ripped off


What is cdn to usd?


----------



## ksuromax

missbellamama said:


> as long as it's on ice....
> what is conversion of UAE to Canadian...?
> cuz we pay a heck of lot just to ship a couple of provinces..


Not sure, but usd = 3.67 aed
it's 40$


----------



## V0N1B2

ksuromax said:


> What is cdn to usd?


Judging by my credit card statement for my trip to Las Vegas - the $hits   All I know is that a cheap $1450 trip came to just under $2000 CDN
Hold on, lemme check... I just bought something and the exchange was $1USD = 0.768CDN
This is why I am not a prolific shopper at the moment. I bought a lot when the dollar was almost even but now, all of my purchases are very carefully considered.  The stretch knot I was thinking about buying for my birthday is $2700 CDN and that's before duties and/or customs fees.


----------



## missbellamama

ksuromax said:


> Not sure, but usd = 3.67 aed
> it's 40$


and our CAN is 1.30 to the USD,  give or take...
just melt some butter and enjoy...or with your heatwaves leave it on the table for a few minutes


----------



## missbellamama

V0N1B2 said:


> Judging by my credit card statement for my trip to Las Vegas - the $hits   All I know is that a cheap $1450 trip came to just under $2000 CDN
> Hold on, lemme check... I just bought something and the exchange was $1USD = 0.768CDN
> This is why I am not a prolific shopper at the moment. I bought a lot when the dollar was almost even but now, all of my purchases are very carefully considered.  The stretch knot I was thinking about buying for my birthday is $2700 CDN and that's before duties and/or customs fees.


AMEN, V0N


----------



## missbellamama

a few years  back when our bucks were worth 1.25 per US, I made the ultimate purchase and bought a SUV  it easy to bring over and it was worth it..!
warranty issues were dealt with here ( had none, either way)


----------



## V0N1B2

missbellamama said:


> and our CAN is 1.30 to the USD,  give or take...
> just melt some butter and enjoy...or with your heatwaves leave it on the table for a few minutes


Doll, we shall sit and worship at the altar of the Lobster God - plastic bib and all - when we get to Las Vegas.


----------



## missbellamama

heads up...1000 bought me 782 US..  well on our way to getting a least a couple of Lobsta rolls


----------



## V0N1B2

Hoping all our Texas ladies have battened down the hatches. 
Stay safe


----------



## krawford

V0N1B2 said:


> Hoping all our Texas ladies have battened down the hatches.
> Stay safe


I live in southwest Texas and we just got our first round of rain.  It was nice.  It has been really dry for the last few months.  We don't live where it is suppose to hit hard.  There is a lot of traffic in town and RVs everywhere.  Grocery store is packed and heard gas is in low supply.  I guess I better run get gas right now.


----------



## septembersiren

Hope all Texas BVettes are safe


----------



## muchstuff

septembersiren said:


> Hope all Texas BVettes are safe


+1!


----------



## diane278

septembersiren said:


> Hope all Texas BVettes are safe


+2


----------



## ksuromax

Hope all are safe


----------



## ksuromax

Yes, i hear you, ladies, when Pound was weak shopping from NAP or Matches was a lot more joyful, now even a tiny accessory is well thought over and mostly passed. 
Given that here in the boutique (BV in particular) prices are converted at a ridiculous non-existing rate.... 
Last Dec when i got my China Red wallet from Matches, i paid 1600 aed (rounded), while in the boutique it was 2300, almost 200$ more!!!!!


----------



## grietje

Caching up on chat.

SS, I'm glad your grandson is on tha mend and I hope you are well.

Krawford, get that gas and stay dry.

Re exchange, I've been visiting the Harrodsburg site because of the favorable exchange rate.  I bought my China red tote there and saved over $300 USD.

Hope everyone is happy.  I've got a busy first three weeks of September but then..... Vegas baby!  (And then Hawaii after that!)


----------



## Mousse

V0N1B2 said:


> Doll, we shall sit and worship at the altar of the Lobster God - plastic bib and all - when we get to Las Vegas.



I think one can find just about anything to devour in LAS.


----------



## jburgh

Mousse said:


> I think one can find just about anything to devour in LAS.


.

Up late, aren't we? Are you a night owl?  We went to an ambient/electronica concert this evening and one of the artists played something that made me really anxious.  Not sure which part of the piece elicited such a strong visceral reaction, but I am still trying to calm down.


----------



## V0N1B2

jburgh said:


> .
> 
> Up late, aren't we? Are you a night owl?  We went to an ambient/electronica concert this evening and one of the artists played something that made me really anxious.  Not sure which part of the piece elicited such a strong visceral reaction, but I am still trying to calm down.


Miss J, were you out all night at a.... *gulp* .... RAVE?!?!


----------



## jburgh

V0N1B2 said:


> Miss J, were you out all night at a.... *gulp* .... RAVE?!?!



Love that GIF!  
It was not nearly that exciting. I'd say more toward the ambient sound, than electronica.  The first piece was something created from a recording of an empty chapel.  There were lots of resonant tones.   This was part of a concert series call the Wayward Series that focuses on unusual music...there were about 60 members of the audience/  I went because I know one of the artists in a professional capacity and had no idea he was some big guy in the electronic genre.


----------



## V0N1B2

I just happened to wake up in the middle of the night because a) I was overheating, then b) had to go to the bathroom, and now c) I'm super thirsty. I went out with friends last night and I think I had maybe 289 chicken wings too many 
I'm just glad it's Saturday tomorrow (okay well technically today) and I can sleep until whatever time I want.
Plus I was up super early Friday morning because one of my boyfriends does not understand the concept of time zones and how when it's 7:00am in NY and he's getting up for work, it is not appropriate to call or text me at 4:00am my time.  
So... now I'm partially awake but I hope to fall back asleep before my iPad starts clicking boxes like "checkout" and "add to cart" and "pay now".


----------



## V0N1B2

jburgh said:


> Love that GIF!
> It was not nearly that exciting. I'd say more toward the ambient sound, than electronica.  The first piece was something created from a recording of an empty chapel.  There were lots of resonant tones.   This was part of a concert series call the Wayward Series that focuses on unusual music...there were about 60 members of the audience/  I went because I know one of the artists in a professional capacity and had no idea he was some big guy in the electronic genre.


Ahh gotcha. Like Philip Glass meets Steve Aoki kinda thing.
You never take me to these cool places when I visit. I think you're holding out on me


----------



## indiaink

Well hey, might as well join in with my exciting times - got my first dog training client today; we start next Saturday for a four-session package (on Saturdays). Lupe (little Cav-Bichon) must learn to contain her year-old-self and quit jumping around like a little moppet. After today's consultation she's already improved a titch. She's on the road, for sure, and her guardian is feeling much better about things.  This is a nice start and lead up to my planned CCS course I'll be taking in March 2018 in Seattle.  I will try to get a photo of Lupe for my files next week and share her here; her only problem is an overflow of happiness.... In the meantime, here is 14 month old Rhyn, handsome 'living life to the fullest' (make a great counterpart to Zoey).


----------



## Aeolos

Hello ladies  I would like to learn what is your experience with light coloured BV items,  also what do you think for  dark brown, black, light grey, steel and light pink ? Which one you prefer as a small leather good ? One last thing is, where exactly  is the usual BV  tag with the serial number in BV  knot intrecciato clutch because looks like the one that my mum got doesn't have a tag inside TIA


----------



## septembersiren

Aeolos said:


> Hello ladies  I would like to learn what is your experience with light coloured BV items,  also what do you think for  dark brown, black, light grey, steel and light pink ? Which one you prefer as a small leather good ? One last thing is, where exactly  is the usual BV  tag with the serial number in BV  knot intrecciato clutch because looks like the one that my mum got doesn't have a tag inside TIA



There isn't an authenticity tag in the knot bag


----------



## Aeolos

septembersiren said:


> There isn't an authenticity tag in the knot bag


Interesting , Thank you septembersiren


----------



## jburgh

Well V0N, check out the website: http://www.waywardmusic.org/    And plan your visit accordingly.  There is no dearth of strange music in Seattle.  BTW, never been to a rave...that is for you young whippersnappers.

India, that is so exciting about your first client.  I bet a Bichon-Cav is stinkin cute!  Maybe the owner will let you post a photo.  

I wanted to know what type a tree was growing in front of a house a few blocks away from me, so I went up to the door and rang the bell.  The owner didn't know but allowed me to cut off a piece. The whole family came to the door in pjs, along with 2 rambunctious Havanese dogs.


----------



## indiaink

jburgh said:


> ...India, that is so exciting about your first client.  I bet a Bichon-Cav is stinkin cute!  Maybe the owner will let you post a photo.
> 
> I wanted to know what type a tree was growing in front of a house a few blocks away from me, so I went up to the door and rang the bell.  The owner didn't know but allowed me to cut off a piece. The whole family came to the door in pjs, along with 2 rambunctious Havanese dogs.


What's REALLY cool about Lupe is she has a bright blue eye ... one brown, one blue. Therein lies the heart of the problem - she IS so stinking cute. But she knows her manners and has been found out now - so all's going to be GREAT.

You should post a pic of the leaf of the tree you are curious about - I'll be we've got somebody here who knows...


----------



## V0N1B2

If @jburgh doesnt know something about a plant - NOBODY knows. 
Fer reals


----------



## CoastalCouture

Any BVettes down there in south east Texas? Stay safe and check in when you can.


----------



## indiaink

indiaink said:


> What's REALLY cool about Lupe is she has a bright blue eye ... one brown, one blue. Therein lies the heart of the problem - she IS so stinking cute. But she knows her manners and has been found out now - so all's going to be GREAT.
> 
> You should post a pic of the leaf of the tree you are curious about - I'll be we've got somebody here who knows...


@jburgh as V0N has reminded me - you are our resident plant expert. My deepest apologies. Sigh.


----------



## Mousse

Sunday night tacos. Grilled ribeye with homemade beet ginger salsa and micro arugula.


----------



## V0N1B2

Well I guess that beats the handful of Mary's Crackers with Beecher's Smoked Gouda cheese and the two popsicles I had for dinner here at Chez V0N.  
And now that I think about it, I forgot to put out my Fig & Strawberry spread.


----------



## V0N1B2

indiaink said:


> @jburgh as V0N has reminded me - you are our resident plant expert. My deepest apologies. Sigh.


And gemstones.  Don't forget about the gemstone expertise.


----------



## Mousse

V0N1B2 said:


> Well I guess that beats the handful of Mary's Crackers with Beecher's Smoked Gouda cheese and the two popsicles I had for dinner here at Chez V0N.
> And now that I think about it, I forgot to put out my Fig & Strawberry spread.



I love Beecher's cheese. What flavor of popsicles did you pair with the Gouda?


----------



## missbellamama

Mousse said:


> Sunday night tacos. Grilled ribeye with homemade beet ginger salsa and micro arugula.
> View attachment 3807692


you  are an ultimate foodie guru


----------



## indiaink

Mousse said:


> Sunday night tacos. Grilled ribeye with homemade beet ginger salsa and micro arugula.
> View attachment 3807692


Lovely.  Did you make the shell, also?  Those look just as divine.


----------



## septembersiren

Finally found a place here that has good pizza 
A million pizza joints and no good pizza here 
Yayyyyyy for Capri Pizza


----------



## septembersiren

My grandson is coming home today


----------



## septembersiren

I have lost 24.5 lbs since my heart attack


----------



## V0N1B2

septembersiren said:


> I have lost 24.5 lbs since my heart attack


Good for you, SS. That's awesome.  Well, I mean if you needed to... if you didn't, then aww boo!
A good friend of mine had a heart attack at 49 - relatively fit and healthy guy, just bad genes - and he went on a low fat/cholesterol, no sodium diet and he lost a significant amount of weight as well, even though we all thought he looked fine before. Maybe that's your situation as well.


----------



## septembersiren

V0N1B2 said:


> Good for you, SS. That's awesome.  Well, I mean if you needed to... if you didn't, then aww boo!
> A good friend of mine had a heart attack at 49 - relatively fit and healthy guy, just bad genes - and he went on a low fat/cholesterol, no sodium diet and he lost a significant amount of weight as well, even though we all thought he looked fine before. Maybe that's your situation as well.



Nah I had become quite fluffy
I don't eat any salt anymore
Staying away from processed food
No fast food (I had become a Taco Bell junkie) 
I ate a lot of watermelon this summer
It was exceptional we even got a couple watermelons with seeds boy were they sweet
Some foods don't taste the same because of my meds
I don't like the taste or texture of bananas strawberries or blackberries anymore
I can only eat chicken now if it is just roasted in the oven no rotisserie anymore 
It is very strange but must be why I am losing weight 
I have cut so many things out of my diet
Sorry Mousse but not allowed coffee anymore


----------



## Mousse

septembersiren said:


> Finally found a place here that has good pizza
> A million pizza joints and no good pizza here
> Yayyyyyy for Capri Pizza



I am such a sucker for a good 'Za!


----------



## Mousse

septembersiren said:


> Nah I had become quite fluffy
> I don't eat any salt anymore
> Staying away from processed food
> No fast food (I had become a Taco Bell junkie)
> I ate a lot of watermelon this summer
> It was exceptional we even got a couple watermelons with seeds boy were they sweet
> Some foods don't taste the same because of my meds
> I don't like the taste or texture of bananas strawberries or blackberries anymore
> I can only eat chicken now if it is just roasted in the oven no rotisserie anymore
> It is very strange but must be why I am losing weight
> I have cut so many things out of my diet
> Sorry Mousse but not allowed coffee anymore



How about tea?


----------



## Mousse

indiaink said:


> Lovely.  Did you make the shell, also?  Those look just as divine.



The tortillas are store bought. I don't bother making my own because we have so many hand made options available in our grocery stores in CA.


----------



## Mousse

My thoughts and prayers go out to all the wonderful folks in TX. My husband's extended family is OK. This is DH's cousin's Ridgeback, Willie. He's a big boy. Our love of Ridgebacks came from visiting DH's cousin in Houston. This is his 4th "Ridgedude". Like all Ridgebacks, he hates water.


----------



## indiaink

Mousse said:


> My thoughts and prayers go out to all the wonderful folks in TX. My husband's extended family is OK. This is DH's cousin's Ridgeback, Willie. He's a big boy. Our love of Ridgebacks came from visiting DH's cousin in Houston. This is his 4th "Ridgedude". Like all Ridgebacks, he hates water.
> View attachment 3808474


I wonder if Rhyn has some RR in him - DNA testing couldn't confirm 25% of him ... what do you think? Look at that face...


----------



## Mousse

I doubt it. The RR DNA would be identified.


----------



## V0N1B2

Mousse said:


> My thoughts and prayers go out to all the wonderful folks in TX. My husband's extended family is OK. This is DH's cousin's Ridgeback, Willie. He's a big boy. Our love of Ridgebacks came from visiting DH's cousin in Houston. This is his 4th "Ridgedude". Like all Ridgebacks, he hates water.
> View attachment 3808474


Is that a Mr. Bill doll on the floor? Oh the memories


----------



## septembersiren

Mousse said:


> How about tea?



No caffeine


----------



## septembersiren

Mousse said:


> My thoughts and prayers go out to all the wonderful folks in TX. My husband's extended family is OK. This is DH's cousin's Ridgeback, Willie. He's a big boy. Our love of Ridgebacks came from visiting DH's cousin in Houston. This is his 4th "Ridgedude". Like all Ridgebacks, he hates water.
> View attachment 3808474



I used to breed Ridgebacks
They all loved swimming
Baths were something else
He is a handsome fellow
True Ridgie finding the softest spot and sitting


----------



## 6efox

Dear BVettes, does anyone know what the colour "marrone" is like? I get that it's some kind of brown but I can't seem to find any information on it anywhere! I'm trying to decide between that and China Red for a pillow bag!!! Thanks so much!


----------



## V0N1B2

I'm not familiar with Marrone. Do you have a picture? What season is that from? There was a "Maroon" done for Fall 2012.


----------



## 6efox

V0N1B2 said:


> I'm not familiar with Marrone. Do you have a picture? What season is that from? There was a "Maroon" done for Fall 2012.



That's so weird! It must be a mistake..? Here is a link to it - https://www.reebonz.com/au/bottega-veneta/bags/bottega-veneta-intrecciato-nappa-crossbody-1308672


----------



## V0N1B2

6efox said:


> That's so weird! It must be a mistake..? Here is a link to it - https://www.reebonz.com/au/bottega-veneta/bags/bottega-veneta-intrecciato-nappa-crossbody-1308672


It's Espresso. A very dark brown


----------



## 6efox

V0N1B2 said:


> It's Espresso. A very dark brown



Ahh I thought so! Thanks lovely [emoji175]


----------



## septembersiren

I saw Marvin yesterday
He is home
Doing good doing PT 
Smart kid even though he is in pain he is refusing pain meds 
He doesn't want to have to take Metamucil


----------



## indiaink

*Happy birthday to one of (if not the best) BVettes EVER. With an encyclopedic mind, knowledge at her finger trips, and a true love for the brand, V0N is also one of the nicest and most graceful people I know. Happy birthday, dear friend! May you have many more!*
* *​


----------



## missbellamama

I will most honoured to enter the club of Bvettes who have met  V0N, in the meantime a very big shout out to her and as India has mentioned her ginormous knowledge  of the BV brand.
Party on girl


----------



## pbkey

Happy birthday to VON! I have been one of the lucky ones who have benefitted from her encyclopedic mind!


----------



## septembersiren

Happy Birthday Von
[emoji322][emoji323][emoji898][emoji512]


----------



## ksuromax

Happy birthday, V0N!!! Have a great day


----------



## diane278

Happy birthday, young'un!


----------



## V0N1B2

indiaink said:


> *Happy birthday to one of (if not the best) BVettes EVER. With an encyclopedic mind, knowledge at her finger trips, and a true love for the brand, V0N is also one of the nicest and most graceful people I know. Happy birthday, dear friend! May you have many more!*
> * *​





missbellamama said:


> I will most honoured to enter the club of Bvettes who have met  V0N, in the meantime a very big shout out to her and as India has mentioned her ginormous knowledge  of the BV brand.
> Party on girl





pbkey said:


> Happy birthday to VON! I have been one of the lucky ones who have benefitted from her encyclopedic mind!





septembersiren said:


> Happy Birthday Von
> [emoji322][emoji323][emoji898][emoji512]





ksuromax said:


> Happy birthday, V0N!!! Have a great day





diane278 said:


> Happy birthday, young'un!


Thanks dolls for all the warm wishes. Y'all are too kind. 
Looking forward to a great dinner tonight at my favourite restaurant and more celebration dinners over the long weekend with some golf thrown in here and there.


----------



## muchstuff

Happiest of Birthdays V0N!


----------



## Mousse

HBD Ms. V0N. [emoji254][emoji255][emoji259]


----------



## grietje

A very happy birthday on this grand and important milestone!  Have loads of fun.  So far, I dig being 50!


----------



## CoastalCouture

Happy Birthday VON! You get to celebrate for the whole month!


----------



## LucyMadrid

Beautiful image. Boutiques designs and decorations are so nice to visit in general...


----------



## indiaink

Oh for the love of crunch ... turn yer volume up and enjoy!


----------



## muchstuff

indiaink said:


> Oh for the love of crunch ... turn yer volume up and enjoy!



What a sweetie!


----------



## indiaink

muchstuff said:


> What a sweetie!


He's known in some circles as Goofus Von Snorticus, yes @jburgh?  Also, his Auntie @V0N1B2 is supposed to send more Yak Milk chews down this way ..


----------



## muchstuff

indiaink said:


> He's known in some circles as Goofus Von Snorticus, yes @jburgh?  Also, his Auntie @V0N1B2 is supposed to send more Yak Milk chews down this way ..


That was a yak milk chew? The really hard ones? If so your boy has quite a jaw...


----------



## indiaink

muchstuff said:


> That was a yak milk chew? The really hard ones? If so your boy has quite a jaw...


Yes, but it was getting really small so I microwaved it about 45 seconds and it puffs up, so it's light and airy. Wonderful stuff, completely edible!


----------



## jburgh

Happy Birthday V0N!  This world is so much better with you in it. You are one of the wittiest people I know.  Thanks for all you contribute to our forum, both in BV knowledge and fun!  Hope your birthday month is great, 'cause I know you will be celebrating all 30 days.


----------



## jburgh

I didnt know the yak milk chews puffed up.  My DH works with a Nepalese woman, and she chews/sucks on small pieces of them during the day, like hard candy.


----------



## BookerMoose

Happy Birthday V0N!


----------



## indiaink

jburgh said:


> I didnt know the yak milk chews puffed up.  My DH works with a Nepalese woman, and she chews/sucks on small pieces of them during the day, like hard candy.


Lo, the magical microwave. It even says on the package to do that when the piece gets too small. Re: DH's colleague - that's got to be some interesting stuff, there....  I always think they stink after they've been chewed on, LOL. I generally have to take them away from Zoey and Rhyn at least once, to be saved for the next day or so. Zoey 'hides' hers, Rhyn finds it, and then I just make them take a time out.


----------



## muchstuff

indiaink said:


> Yes, but it was getting really small so I microwaved it about 45 seconds and it puffs up, so it's light and airy. Wonderful stuff, completely edible!


So THAT'S why it sounds like he's eating that toffee sponge candy


----------



## ksuromax

indiaink said:


> Oh for the love of crunch ... turn yer volume up and enjoy!



Master of the crunch!!


----------



## V0N1B2

muchstuff said:


> Happiest of Birthdays V0N!





Mousse said:


> HBD Ms. V0N. [emoji254][emoji255][emoji259]





grietje said:


> A very happy birthday on this grand and important milestone!  Have loads of fun.  So far, I dig being 50!





CoastalCouture said:


> Happy Birthday VON! You get to celebrate for the whole month!





jburgh said:


> Happy Birthday V0N!  This world is so much better with you in it. You are one of the wittiest people I know.  Thanks for all you contribute to our forum, both in BV knowledge and fun!  Hope your birthday month is great, 'cause I know you will be celebrating all 30 days.





BookerMoose said:


> Happy Birthday V0N!


Thank you lovelies 
I'm thankful for all the kindness this forum brings every time I log on, regardless of the date on the calendar.


----------



## V0N1B2

indiaink said:


> He's known in some circles as Goofus Von Snorticus, yes @jburgh?  Also, his Auntie @V0N1B2 is supposed to send more Yak Milk chews down this way ..


I will send some more locally-made dog treats soon, I promise.


----------



## zooba

Happy Belated Birthday @V0N1B2 !  Welcom to the 50's which are the new 40's which is the new 30's!

It's all good


----------



## indiaink

Luscious Lupe! She is such a vibrant little dog (Cavalier-Bichon mix).  That blue eye just shines! She makes me love my job, for sure!


----------



## 6efox

Happy Birthday V0N!!!!!! Not sure if the timing is right as I'm in Oz but if not, happy V0N Boxing Day!!! [emoji175][emoji254][emoji257]


----------



## 6efox

indiaink said:


> Luscious Lupe! She is such a vibrant little dog (Cavalier-Bichon mix).  That blue eye just shines! She makes me love my job, for sure!
> 
> View attachment 3812891



Wowsers!!! I can't stop staring at his eyes! What a sweeeeetie [emoji7] So adorable


----------



## ksuromax

While everybody is packing up and heading to the meeting up, i am treating myself to the most guilty (fat, fat, fat!) And at the same time most delicious fish in the world (imho) - Gravlax


----------



## Mousse

Cooling off with home made mini ice cream "cakes" - blondie base, salted caramel gelato, home made chocolate sauce and strawberries.


----------



## septembersiren

Mousse said:


> Cooling off with home made mini ice cream "cakes" - blondie base, salted caramel gelato, home made chocolate sauce and strawberries.
> View attachment 3815323



This looks so yummy


----------



## septembersiren

Hope everyone and anyone that is in the path of Irma gets out and takes their animals with them
Stay safe everyone


----------



## Mousse

septembersiren said:


> Hope everyone and anyone that is in the path of Irma gets out and takes their animals with them
> Stay safe everyone



I hope your son will be OK. I'm concerned about my brother in Tampa. Tampa hasn't experienced a major hurricane in over 100 years. The forecasters can't predict yet if Irma will track East or move towards the Gulf.


----------



## septembersiren

Mousse said:


> I hope your son will be OK. I'm concerned about my brother in Tampa. Tampa hasn't experienced a major hurricane in over 100 years. The forecasters can't predict yet if Irma will track East or move towards the Gulf.



I was just watching the weather channel
They expect Irma to impact all of Florida
They expect the hurricane to hit Tampa
Sunday night
Hopefully this storm will lose some of its steam by then
Then we need to brace for Jose whichever way that storm goes 
Who knows
Just everyone heed warnings and stay safe
If the storm hits the barrier islands of NJ
I will not be evacuating 
Wicky does not get along with other animals 
We will hunker down and hope for the best like we did in Sandy


----------



## ksuromax

Stay safe everyone!!


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> Stay safe everyone!!


+1!


----------



## pbkey

muchstuff said:


> +1!


+2!


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

Long time no see, everyone~


----------



## muchstuff

BV_LC_poodle said:


> Long time no see, everyone~


Heya


----------



## grietje

BV_LC_poodle said:


> Long time no see, everyone~



Hellooooooo J!  I hope you are well, the hubs is well and that awesome dog of your is charming the pants off all he meets.  Have you been traveling a lot?  How's school?


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

grietje said:


> Hellooooooo J!  I hope you are well, the hubs is well and that awesome dog of your is charming the pants off all he meets.  Have you been traveling a lot?  How's school?



Busy busy busy - work is busy; school is busy~ 

One of Nickel's teeth was chipped so he just had some dental work done and also his first dental cleaning (he's 7 yrs old). His vet said his teeth were clean and didn't really need a cleaning but since he's under anyway ... 

I have acquired a few used BV items during my travel in Asia and two new items from the boutique here. Too busy to take pictures but will try to do a mega reveal this weekend or next. 

Just thought I should come up here and wave so that you all know that I'm still here [emoji5]


----------



## indiaink

BV_LC_poodle said:


> Busy busy busy - work is busy; school is busy~
> 
> One of Nickel's teeth was chipped so he just had some dental work done and also his first dental cleaning (he's 7 yrs old). His vet said his teeth were clean and didn't really need a cleaning but since he's under anyway ...
> 
> I have acquired a few used BV items during my travel in Asia and two new items from the boutique here. Too busy to take pictures but will try to do a mega reveal this weekend or next.
> 
> Just thought I should come up here and wave so that you all know that I'm still here [emoji5]


Hey hey, good to see you, and can't wait to see what bags you've acquired!

Interesting about the canine chipped tooth. How do you tell a dog to not do things to cause chipping in the first place, I wonder? And how did you notice the chip? Will the vet guarantee the chip fix stays in place? I can imagine my dogs looking at me like ... whahhhh?


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

indiaink said:


> Hey hey, good to see you, and can't wait to see what bags you've acquired!
> 
> Interesting about the canine chipped tooth. How do you tell a dog to not do things to cause chipping in the first place, I wonder? And how did you notice the chip? Will the vet guarantee the chip fix stays in place? I can imagine my dogs looking at me like ... whahhhh?



I brush his teeth every day so I noticed right away. It's a tiny dent so nothing (pulp and/or nerve) was exposed and therefore no root canal or extraction was needed. 

My boy has always liked soft toys so I don't really know what caused that dent in the first place.  Now you have got me curious ...


----------



## indiaink

BV_LC_poodle said:


> I brush his teeth every day so I noticed right away. It's a tiny dent so nothing (pulp and/or nerve) was exposed and therefore no root canal or extraction was needed.
> 
> My boy has always liked soft toys so I don't really know what caused that dent in the first place.  Now you have got me curious ...


He may have picked up a stone or if he's playing with others, knocked teeth on teeth or something. I brush my dogs' teeth weekly, but probably wouldn't notice a chip. Rhyn is so rambunctious I think he could do some damage one day if he doesn't start looking where he's going, silly boy.


----------



## septembersiren

Rhyn is a handsome dog 
He looks like he has a lot of German Shepherd in him


----------



## Mousse

The new Irma forecast shows the storm tracking west on a direct line moving up the coast to Tampa. My brother, SIL and nephew are staying put. My niece is safe in Vet school in MN. They haven't been ordered to evacuate Tampa.

I saw BVI storm damage pix on line last night. Tortola and Peter Island suffered lots of damage. We love both of those Islands and were thinking about planning a return trip. That's on hold for some time now.


----------



## muchstuff

Mousse said:


> The new Irma forecast shows the storm tracking west on a direct line moving up the coast to Tampa. My brother, SIL and nephew are staying put. My niece is safe in Vet school in MN. They haven't been ordered to evacuate Tampa.
> 
> I saw BVI storm damage pix on line last night. Tortola and Peter Island suffered lots of damage. We love both of those Islands and were thinking about planning a return trip. That's on hold fire some time now.


The news coverage I've been watching is unbelievable. This is one great grandmother of a storm...our thoughts are with everyone involved .


----------



## septembersiren

Mousse said:


> The new Irma forecast shows the storm tracking west on a direct line moving up the coast to Tampa. My brother, SIL and nephew are staying put. My niece is safe in Vet school in MN. They haven't been ordered to evacuate Tampa.
> 
> I saw BVI storm damage pix on line last night. Tortola and Peter Island suffered lots of damage. We love both of those Islands and were thinking about planning a return trip. That's on hold for some time now.



My son lives in St Petersburg 
They were under mandatory evacuation 
His restaurant is on John's Pass in Madeira Beach
They have gone to Seminole which is not in s flood plane
My son and DIL are worried if they will have a business or house when this is over
The restaurant is right on the intercostal 
This is not their first Rodeo with Hurricanes but the first of the magnitude 
They have boarded up sandbagged foamed and have done everything 
Just have to hope and pray for the best
My SIL is in West Palm and is not leaving nor is her sister in Palm Beach
Then Irma is going up the coast to batter my nephew in Charleston and my cousin in Atlanta
By the time this is over I might be sheltering some of my family
This is giving me chest pains

STAY SAFE EVERYONE


----------



## muchstuff

septembersiren said:


> My son lives in St Petersburg
> They were under mandatory evacuation
> His restaurant is on John's Pass in Madeira Beach
> They have gone to Seminole which is not in s flood plane
> My son and DIL are worried if they will have a business or house when this is over
> The restaurant is right on the intercostal
> This is not their first Rodeo with Hurricanes but the first of the magnitude
> They have boarded up sandbagged foamed and have done everything
> Just have to hope and pray for the best
> My SIL is in West Palm and is not leaving nor is her sister in Palm Beach
> Then Irma is going up the coast to batter my nephew in Charleston and my cousin in Atlanta
> By the time this is over I might be sheltering some of my family
> This is giving me chest pains
> 
> STAY SAFE EVERYONE


Take care of yourself septembersiren, we're all praying for everyone .


----------



## septembersiren

My family and friends in Florida are all safe
Some have no power but otherwise minimal damage
3 different people from my family independently told me 
They dodged the bullet


----------



## diane278

septembersiren said:


> My family and friends in Florida are all safe
> Some have no power but otherwise minimal damage
> 3 different people from my family independently told me
> They dodged the bullet



Really great news.  You must be so relieved.


----------



## Mousse

septembersiren said:


> My son lives in St Petersburg
> They were under mandatory evacuation
> His restaurant is on John's Pass in Madeira Beach
> They have gone to Seminole which is not in s flood plane
> My son and DIL are worried if they will have a business or house when this is over
> The restaurant is right on the intercostal
> This is not their first Rodeo with Hurricanes but the first of the magnitude
> They have boarded up sandbagged foamed and have done everything
> Just have to hope and pray for the best
> My SIL is in West Palm and is not leaving nor is her sister in Palm Beach
> Then Irma is going up the coast to batter my nephew in Charleston and my cousin in Atlanta
> By the time this is over I might be sheltering some of my family
> This is giving me chest pains
> 
> STAY SAFE EVERYONE


My brother, SIL, and nephew are OK in Tampa. Their house is on higher ground. No damage except the loss of some beautiful old oak trees on his property. We are so relieved and send our thoughts and prayers to all Floridians.


----------



## ksuromax

thank god it's over.... 
great relieve to know all are safe


----------



## jburgh

Glad your family is safe.
I'm here at the venue waiting for the Al Di Meola concert to begin...pretty excited.


----------



## Mousse

My brother just texted that they will be lucky if power is restored to Tampa before 9/18.


----------



## Mousse

BV boutiques are supporting hurricane relief donations to the Red Cross. If you make a $100 minimum donation to the Red Cross, you will receive 10% off your BV purchase through the end of September. Contact your boutique for additional details.


----------



## septembersiren

Mousse said:


> BV boutiques are supporting hurricane relief donations to the Red Cross. If you make a $100 minimum donation to the Red Cross, you will receive 10% off your BV purchase through the end of September. Contact your boutique for additional details.



I applaud BV for this
However they should have picked a better charity 
This one is mired in bad news
In Haiti they had money to build I think 300 houses but only 6 got built and the rest of the money lined the pockets of the CEO etc


----------



## septembersiren

jburgh said:


> Glad your family is safe.
> I'm here at the venue waiting for the Al Di Meola concert to begin...pretty excited.



How was your concert Jburgh?


----------



## septembersiren

My son is staying at a hotel since they still have no power


----------



## missbellamama

I just heard a convoy of our Hydro One trucks are enroute to assist with the power restoration.
Hopefully it'll will be soon to get things  fixed and helping all to get back to some semblance in their lives.


----------



## missbellamama

Hoping a Bvette was the winning bidder on the Quetsche knot cabat, thru *Bay.


----------



## Mousse

septembersiren said:


> My son is staying at a hotel since they still have no power



FPL is making progress on power restoration. My brother just texted that his power is back on in Tampa.


----------



## grietje

I'm glad to read your family is safe SS and that others are safely coming out of these storms.

Funny, people ask how I could possibly live in state that could crack in half due to an earthquake? (Never mind that our cottage in Bodega Bay is about 300 yards from the actual San Andreas Fault)  I gotta tell ya, I'll take the potential (albeit quite likely) of a fair amount of shakin' way over the flooding and devastation of what the gulf states go through.  The images of the scale of the losses are really powerful.

Once again, I am reminded of all there is to be grateful for.  Here's to each of you and your health and safety and happiness.


----------



## LLANeedle

septembersiren said:


> I applaud BV for this
> However they should have picked a better charity
> This one is mired in bad news
> In Haiti they had money to build I think 300 houses but only 6 got built and the rest of the money lined the pockets of the CEO etc


You are so right SS.  The CEO makes over 600K a year plus benefits.  Very little of what you give to the Red Cross makes its way to those in need.  Consider the Salvation Army.  The commissioner makes 13k a year.  The organization is made up of mostly volunteers, not paid workers.


----------



## LLANeedle

Ormond Beach, Fl is still without power.


----------



## septembersiren

Nj sent I think 2500 power workers to assist in Florida 

But meanwhile back at the ranch Haddon spent his day snoozing at the pool and getting his picture taken whereas Miss Hazel spent her day in the pool and was too busy to get her picture taken
Grizzly the dog made himself at home in the bathtub lol


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

missbellamama said:


> Hoping a Bvette was the winning bidder on the Quetsche knot cabat, thru *Bay.



It shows up again and I.  AM.  TEMPTED.


----------



## diane278

BV_LC_poodle said:


> It shows up again and I.  AM.  TEMPTED.


 
I have this bag in the medium.  I LOVE it!


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

I'm debating between the Quetsche nodding cabat and the Maroon velours cabat.


----------



## diane278

BV_LC_poodle said:


> I'm debating between the Quetsche nodding cabat and the Maroon velours cabat.



One advantage to living in a cooler climate is that you'd have more opportunity to use the velour cabat (which seems more wintery to me) than would someone living in my neck of the woods. But I'm biased to the Quetsche for obvious reasons. I'm just not good at being objective.  I'm eager to see which one you choose.


----------



## ksuromax

BV_LC_poodle said:


> I'm debating between the Quetsche nodding cabat and the Maroon velours cabat.


While i admire gorgeousness of Velour treatment i would opt for Noddy just because of maintenance ease, just in case if you get some splash/spill/drops, etc, smooth leather will be much easier to rinse/wipe off.
Just my 2 cents


----------



## indiaink

A messy Caprese Salad from some of the last heirloom Cherokee Purple tomatoes in our garden; also - the little bowl of tomato bits for the dogs, who love tomatoes. But only heirlooms, none of those store-bought things...


----------



## muchstuff

indiaink said:


> A messy Caprese Salad from some of the last heirloom Cherokee Purple tomatoes in our garden; also - the little bowl of tomato bits for the dogs, who love tomatoes. But only heirlooms, none of those store-bought things...
> 
> View attachment 3827697


We're eating up our last heirlooms as well, plus a whack of beefsteaks!


----------



## V0N1B2

Hey everyone! I met @muchstuff today. She carried her gorgey Metallic Bronze Intrecciato Cervo Hobo.
We drank coffee and we set up a shopping date for when I get back to town.

PS: she's not a crazy weirdo.  She's super nice and the youngest looking (whatever number) year old I have ever seen.


----------



## indiaink

muchstuff said:


> We're eating up our last heirlooms as well, plus a whack of beefsteaks!


We have some of those, too - yum!


----------



## indiaink

V0N1B2 said:


> Hey everyone! I met @muchstuff today. She carried her gorgey Metallic Bronze Intrecciato Cervo Hobo.
> We drank coffee and we set up a shopping date for when I get back to town.
> 
> PS: she's not a crazy weirdo.  She's super nice and the youngest looking (whatever number) year old I have ever seen.


----------



## muchstuff

V0N1B2 said:


> Hey everyone! I met @muchstuff today. She carried her gorgey Metallic Bronze Intrecciato Cervo Hobo.
> We drank coffee and we set up a shopping date for when I get back to town.
> 
> PS: she's not a crazy weirdo.  She's super nice and the youngest looking (whatever number) year old I have ever seen.



And no one can work a swinging basket chair like V0N (yes, it was just coffee folks) LOOK OUT VEGAS!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

muchstuff said:


> °°°



This bag.... Absolutely divine! [emoji7]


----------



## muchstuff

frenziedhandbag said:


> This bag.... Absolutely divine! [emoji7]


I have to thank @V0N1B2  for kinda forcing me to take her out. Now she feels like an old friend (both V0N and the hobo ).


----------



## frenziedhandbag

muchstuff said:


> I have to thank @V0N1B2  for kinda forcing me to take her out. Now she feels like an old friend (both V0N and the hobo [emoji38]).


I am glad Von insisted. This bag should really see the world and be seen too. I am so happy that it is working great for you and cheers to adding a wonderful friend!


----------



## Mousse

The delicacies served on Southwest - honey roasted peanuts!


----------



## CoastalCouture

Mousse said:


> View attachment 3828582
> 
> 
> The delicacies served on Southwest - honey roasted peanuts!



I am seriously looking forward to these!


----------



## Mousse

CoastalCouture said:


> I am seriously looking forward to these!



LOL. Have a safe flight tomorrow. We had a singing crew today on Southwest. They were based in LAS and I think some of them moonlight in the entertainment biz. It started with Sinatra songs and then ended with rap.


----------



## indiaink

CoastalCouture said:


> I am seriously looking forward to these!


Isn't it funny - packs of peanuts were originally met with disgust, now they repackage in bright colors, call it a 'treat' and put some honey on it and we're all good.


----------



## muchstuff

indiaink said:


> Isn't it funny - packs of peanuts were originally met with disgust, now they repackage in bright colors, call it a 'treat' and put some honey on it and we're all good.


I'm a fan of honey roasted peanuts


----------



## Mousse

muchstuff said:


> I'm a fan of honey roasted peanuts



I'm with you. Southwest's honey roasted peanuts are the best. By being nice to flight attendants I've been able to score some of the large bags they are packed in. I put some in DHs Christmas stocking a couple of years ago.


----------



## GoStanford

I see the BV website now lists the "Cesta bag," which looks like the Rete.  Did it get renamed?


----------



## V0N1B2

GoStanford said:


> I see the BV website now lists the "Cesta bag," which looks like the Rete.  Did it get renamed?


Yes! They did give it a name. So now we have the Cesta (Rete) and the Garda (Bella) that have real actual names now!


----------



## Mousse

DH and I visited the exclusive members only Costco club in Santa Clara this afternoon. I am stunned to see Christmas decorations out so early. I'm truly amazed that the artificial trees [emoji268]  look so real. We saw this cute moose hanging out, teasing the tPF Mousse!


----------



## muchstuff

Mousse said:


> DH and I visited the exclusive members only Costco club in Santa Clara this afternoon. I am stunned to see Christmas decorations out so early. I'm truly amazed that the artificial trees [emoji268]  look so real. We saw this cute moose hanging out, teasing the tPF Mousse!
> View attachment 3834269


Noooo, too early...


----------



## ksuromax

Mousse said:


> DH and I visited the exclusive members only Costco club in Santa Clara this afternoon. I am stunned to see Christmas decorations out so early. I'm truly amazed that the artificial trees [emoji268]  look so real. We saw this cute moose hanging out, teasing the tPF Mousse!
> View attachment 3834269


OMG!! So early!!!


----------



## indiaink

Mousse said:


> DH and I visited the exclusive members only Costco club in Santa Clara this afternoon. I am stunned to see Christmas decorations out so early. I'm truly amazed that the artificial trees [emoji268]  look so real. We saw this cute moose hanging out, teasing the tPF Mousse!
> View attachment 3834269


I noticed this afternoon that our exclusive members only Costco has tons of Christmas gifts out - get your lists in hand, it will be here before you know it!


----------



## LLANeedle

I was at our local Sams club two weeks ago and lots of Christmas stuff was on display.


----------



## indiaink

LLANeedle said:


> I was at our local Sams club two weeks ago and lots of Christmas stuff was on display.


Yep, warehouse clubs like Costco and Sam's know what they are doing. Get it in front of our eyes, and it will be bought. We were Sam's Club members for many years, and recently turned to Costco.


----------



## missbellamama

indiaink said:


> Yep, warehouse clubs like Costco and Sam's know what they are doing. Get it in front of our eyes, and it will be bought. We were Sam's Club members for many years, and recently turned to Costco.


Big fan of both , this side of the border - Costco ( had some Sam's clubs, went the way of Target, picky Canadians, eh ?)
When I cross the border, I'm a Sam's girl, so guess I'm a duel-big-big-shopper-store-citizen ?
I like that I can split the membership fees with family members also.


----------



## muchstuff

missbellamama said:


> Big fan of both , this side of the border - Costco ( had some Sam's clubs, went the way of Target, picky Canadians, eh ?)
> When I cross the border, I'm a Sam's girl, so guess I'm a duel-big-big-shopper-store-citizen ?
> I like that I can split the membership fees with family members also.


NOT BEFORE HALLOWEEN!!!


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> NOT BEFORE HALLOWEEN!!!


Exactly!!!!


----------



## indiaink

muchstuff said:


> NOT BEFORE HALLOWEEN!!!





ksuromax said:


> Exactly!!!!



Which is 'exactly' why I turn away, and won't buy anything they are displaying "for the season" at all, because I know it for what it is.


----------



## muchstuff

indiaink said:


> Which is 'exactly' why I turn away, and won't buy anything they are displaying "for the season" at all, because I know it for what it is.


I'm too busy trying not to eat Halloween candy to even think about Christmas


----------



## indiaink

muchstuff said:


> I'm too busy trying not to eat Halloween candy to even think about Christmas


What Halloween candy?  WHAT? Is that what that is?


----------



## muchstuff

indiaink said:


> What Halloween candy?  WHAT? Is that what that is?


When I picked up my last couple of purchases in Blaine (gotta LOVE picking up in the US!) I stopped at Cost Cutters and I spied the US Halloween candy. Now, being Canadian, the likes of Mr. Goodbar and Mounds just aren't around much so of course I had to buy...now the plan is to go there in a couple of weeks and buy tons of those teeny little American chocolate bars to give out by the handful at Halloween to the expected 150 or so kids I've been told we'll get. Everyone here gives out the same treats pretty much so I thought the American stuff would be appreciated. I've already eaten the "test bags" I brought home last trip.  Between that and the cheap wine it's going to be a semi-regular shopping excursion...


----------



## missbellamama

muchstuff said:


> NOT BEFORE HALLOWEEN!!!





muchstuff said:


> When I picked up my last couple of purchases in Blaine (gotta LOVE picking up in the US!) I stopped at Cost Cutters and I spied the US Halloween candy. Now, being Canadian, the likes of Mr. Goodbar and Mounds just aren't around much so of course I had to buy...now the plan is to go there in a couple of weeks and buy tons of those teeny little American chocolate bars to give out by the handful at Halloween to the expected 150 or so kids I've been told we'll get. Everyone here gives out the same treats pretty much so I thought the American stuff would be appreciated. I've already eaten the "test bags" I brought home last trip.  Between that and the cheap wine it's going to be a semi-regular shopping excursion...


Halloween treats are always on my list at this time of the year,  I'm shopped out for a bit- need a few weeks to recoup


----------



## indiaink

muchstuff said:


> When I picked up my last couple of purchases in Blaine (gotta LOVE picking up in the US!) I stopped at Cost Cutters and I spied the US Halloween candy. Now, being Canadian, the likes of Mr. Goodbar and Mounds just aren't around much so of course I had to buy...now the plan is to go there in a couple of weeks and buy tons of those teeny little American chocolate bars to give out by the handful at Halloween to the expected 150 or so kids I've been told we'll get. Everyone here gives out the same treats pretty much so I thought the American stuff would be appreciated. I've already eaten the "test bags" I brought home last trip.  Between that and the cheap wine it's going to be a semi-regular shopping excursion...


OH yeah, when I go to Cost Plus World Market, I pick up my Canadian favorites that otherwise I can't have. Why is chocolate better across the border


----------



## muchstuff

indiaink said:


> OH yeah, when I go to Cost Plus World Market, I pick up my Canadian favorites that otherwise I can't have. Why is chocolate better across the border


We always want what we can't easily get! (Cabat...)


----------



## ksuromax

Got a notification from DHL today, my new espadrilles will be delivered tomorrow! 
do you notice any particular trend in stock in your area? Here we don't get cervo hobos in colours, black is the only option and even so, they hardly have more than one at a time. 
During my last visit to the boutique they did not have any Loop hobos, in any size/colour. 
Footwear was all in boring classics or eyewatering metallics, since i have a pair in Silver there was nothing attracting me. Do you notice the same issue in your areas? Stock is focused on small, but probably, more wealthy part of the buying customers, anything slightly outside (boring) classic frame is a very lucky find


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> Got a notification from DHL today, my new espadrilles will be delivered tomorrow!
> do you notice any particular trend in stock in your area? Here we don't get cervo hobos in colours, black is the only option and even so, they hardly have more than one at a time.
> During my last visit to the boutique they did not have any Loop hobos, in any size/colour.
> Footwear was all in boring classics or eyewatering metallics, since i have a pair in Silver there was nothing attracting me. Do you notice the same issue in your areas? Stock is focused on small, but probably, more wealthy part of the buying customers, anything slightly outside (boring) classic frame is a very lucky find


I'll have to check next time I go downtown, we only have one store that carries BV bags...


----------



## septembersiren

ksuromax said:


> Got a notification from DHL today, my new espadrilles will be delivered tomorrow!
> do you notice any particular trend in stock in your area? Here we don't get cervo hobos in colours, black is the only option and even so, they hardly have more than one at a time.
> During my last visit to the boutique they did not have any Loop hobos, in any size/colour.
> Footwear was all in boring classics or eyewatering metallics, since i have a pair in Silver there was nothing attracting me. Do you notice the same issue in your areas? Stock is focused on small, but probably, more wealthy part of the buying customers, anything slightly outside (boring) classic frame is a very lucky find



Where is "here"?
I know from experience that if the store is just receiving basic merchandise that their sales are not so good and they are sending the colorful merchandise to stores that sell it

This is what I know
Every market has to buy it's merchandise from BV Italy

I think it was in 2008 or 2009 the BV USA changed its buying strategy. Instead of buying a lot of seasonal colors, it decided to buy ( I always get this confused) deep instead of wide 
Wide would be buying seasonal colors along with restocking of Icon pieces
Buying deep allows them to restock Icons buy fewer seasonal things and then transfer them around to the stores that sell them
I don't know if this is happening in your stores or you noticed but the abundance of sale items gets
Less every year


----------



## septembersiren

I could have the wide and deep mixed up
I always get them confused


----------



## ksuromax

septembersiren said:


> Where is "here"?
> I know from experience that if the store is just receiving basic merchandise that their sales are not so good and they are sending the colorful merchandise to stores that sell it
> 
> This is what I know
> Every market has to buy it's merchandise from BV Italy
> 
> I think it was in 2008 or 2009 the BV USA changed its buying strategy. Instead of buying a lot of seasonal colors, it decided to buy ( I always get this confused) deep instead of wide
> Wide would be buying seasonal colors along with restocking of Icon pieces
> Buying deep allows them to restock Icons buy fewer seasonal things and then transfer them around to the stores that sell them
> I don't know if this is happening in your stores or you noticed but the abundance of sale items gets
> Less every year


Ah, sorry, "here" is Dubai, UAE
They had many smaller bags, new and structured, so i think it's the same strategy - deep/iconic with moderate width in new/seasonal/trendy pieces. 
But i tried to get them transfer one Barolo hobo from me, which they never did. I guess, "transfer" between the stores is not possible here.


----------



## septembersiren

ksuromax said:


> Ah, sorry, "here" is Dubai, UAE
> They had many smaller bags, new and structured, so i think it's the same strategy - deep/iconic with moderate width in new/seasonal/trendy pieces.
> But i tried to get them transfer one Barolo hobo from me, which they never did. I guess, "transfer" between the stores is not possible here.



I think they also make the bags special for the market in Dubai and the Middle East 
The suede linings are not made from pig skin but rather cow or goat or another animal other than pig


----------



## ksuromax

septembersiren said:


> I think they also make the bags special for the market in Dubai and the Middle East
> The suede linings are not made from pig skin but rather cow or goat or another animal other than pig


You are spot on! One of the reasons of that promo they did in 2016 Feb (i posted pics) was to announce that lining was changed and it's lamb now, indeed, this can be affecting the prices (much higher) and choice of colours....


----------



## ksuromax

Meanwhile, god bless the internet and express shipping! My new bright espadrilles delivered (literally in no time!) and already snapped for a quick reveal!  
SS2017 Brighton 
This colour will work perfectly well with white, jeans, bordeaux, and my Canard hobo!


----------



## septembersiren

ksuromax said:


> Meanwhile, god bless the internet and express shipping! My new bright espadrilles delivered (literally in no time!) and already snapped for a quick reveal!
> SS2017 Brighton
> This colour will work perfectly well with white, jeans, bordeaux, and my Canard hobo!



Love the color 
Very pretty [emoji7][emoji257][emoji178]


----------



## ksuromax

septembersiren said:


> Love the color
> Very pretty [emoji7][emoji257][emoji178]


Thank you!


----------



## LouiseCPH

Calling Canadians: The EU and Canada has entered into a trade agreement, the CETA, and so no more toll between our countries [emoji322][emoji122]. This has me speculating: Any advice on where to shop  BV preloved in Canadian web shops? [emoji51]


----------



## missbellamama

LouiseCPH said:


> Calling Canadians: The EU and Canada has entered into a trade agreement, the CETA, and so no more toll between our countries [emoji322][emoji122]. This has me speculating: Any advice on where to shop  BV preloved in Canadian web shops? [emoji51]


lovethatbag.ca  for starters...
there was a previous post with a ton of sites...via @muchstuff


----------



## diane278

ksuromax said:


> Meanwhile, god bless the internet and express shipping! My new bright espadrilles delivered (literally in no time!) and already snapped for a quick reveal!
> SS2017 Brighton
> This colour will work perfectly well with white, jeans, bordeaux, and my Canard hobo!



I'm a bit jealous.  I've never even seen the espadrilles in Brighton.  I'm wearing glicine as I type, but that strong color is very enticing.


----------



## ksuromax

diane278 said:


> I'm a bit jealous.  I've never even seen the espadrilles in Brighton.  I'm wearing glicine as I type, but that strong color is very enticing.


I left a link in the "finds"... 
What size are you? They have 40 and 41 left tho...


----------



## diane278

ksuromax said:


> I left a link in the "finds"...
> What size are you? They have 40 and 41 left tho...


 I'm a 37.


----------



## ksuromax

diane278 said:


> I'm a bit jealous.  I've never even seen the espadrilles in Brighton.  I'm wearing glicine as I type, but that strong color is very enticing.


I saw Glicine in the boutique, they are great, i would consider this in sneakers and if i didn't have the neutral Fume, but as i already have them, i passed on Glicine


----------



## ksuromax

diane278 said:


> I'm a 37.


Oh, shame....


----------



## LouiseCPH

missbellamama said:


> lovethatbag.ca  for starters...
> there was a previous post with a ton of sites...via @muchstuff



Thank you!


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> Meanwhile, god bless the internet and express shipping! My new bright espadrilles delivered (literally in no time!) and already snapped for a quick reveal!
> SS2017 Brighton
> This colour will work perfectly well with white, jeans, bordeaux, and my Canard hobo!


Adorable!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

ksuromax said:


> Brighton



Wooo.... very nice! Size 40 and 41 still available you say? *covers both eyes and ears but Brighton will go so well with my Canard! [emoji28]


----------



## ksuromax

frenziedhandbag said:


> Wooo.... very nice! Size 40 and 41 still available you say? *covers both eyes and ears but Brighton will go so well with my Canard! [emoji28]


thank you 
Yes, see the link i posted in 'finds'...


----------



## frenziedhandbag

ksuromax said:


> thank you
> Yes, see the link i posted in 'finds'...


I clicked... staring at the shoes now. [emoji28]


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> Adorable!


Thank you


----------



## ksuromax

frenziedhandbag said:


> I clicked... staring at the shoes now. [emoji28]


any update?? what did the 'staring' end up with?... any parcels expected??


----------



## frenziedhandbag

ksuromax said:


> any update?? what did the 'staring' end up with?... any parcels expected??


[emoji28] I decided to be good since I had not gotten around to wearing the silver sneakers yet. But yeah... I am patiently expecting not a parcel but rather, a paper bag next month. [emoji16] [emoji111]


----------



## ksuromax

frenziedhandbag said:


> [emoji28] I decided to be good since I had not gotten around to wearing the silver sneakers yet. But yeah... I am patiently expecting not a parcel but rather, a paper bag next month. [emoji16] [emoji111]


Girl, you make me feel weak and guilty by being so good


----------



## frenziedhandbag

ksuromax said:


> Girl, you make me feel weak and guilty by being so good


Hahahaha! No way! Can I say you make me feel predictable and boring with how you embrace color? [emoji16] [emoji1]


----------



## ksuromax

frenziedhandbag said:


> Hahahaha! No way! Can I say you make me feel predictable and boring with how you embrace color? [emoji16] [emoji1]


no!! as my sons says when he doesn't like something: ''Sorry, this option is not available'' with the metallic/robotic voice of an answering machine 
P.S. you can't be 'boring' with BV, you can only be CLASSIC and TASTEFUL


----------



## frenziedhandbag

ksuromax said:


> you can't be 'boring' with BV, you can only be CLASSIC and TASTEFUL



I like your son's humor and your BV quote! Thank goodness for BV, if I can't be stylish, at least allow me to enjoy good taste. [emoji2]


----------



## septembersiren

For those that celebrate 
May your name be sealed in the book of life
L'Shanah Tovah


----------



## diane278

septembersiren said:


> For those that celebrate
> May your name be sealed in the book of life
> L'Shanah Tovah


Omg! Hazel is getting big! And so pretty!


----------



## septembersiren

diane278 said:


> Omg! Hazel is getting big! And so pretty!



She is very tall 
Her and her brother are off the charts for height
They get the tall from my ex 
No one in my family was taller than 5'8"  
Leaving tomorrow for Florida
I checked the weather report 
It is supposed to rain there for the next 5 days
I guess it will be Bubble Guppies Frozen and Football plus An eating fest


----------



## diane278

septembersiren said:


> She is very tall
> Her and her brother are off the charts for height
> They get the tall from my ex
> No one in my family was taller than 5'8"
> Leaving tomorrow for Florida
> I checked the weather report
> It is supposed to rain there for the next 5 days
> I guess it will be Bubble Guppies Frozen and Football plus An eating fest



Have a great trip!


----------



## Mousse

septembersiren said:


> She is very tall
> Her and her brother are off the charts for height
> They get the tall from my ex
> No one in my family was taller than 5'8"
> Leaving tomorrow for Florida
> I checked the weather report
> It is supposed to rain there for the next 5 days
> I guess it will be Bubble Guppies Frozen and Football plus An eating fest



Have a super trip. Diane and I are hoping you will join us at a future meet-up.


----------



## septembersiren

Mousse said:


> Have a super trip. Diane and I are hoping you will join us at a future meet-up.



I wish


----------



## septembersiren

Poor Wicky
Every summer she has a skin problem
This summer it is really bad
She now has a bald back side from her chewing on herself
When I get home she is going to the vet
I have already changed her food to everything grain free 
My son just told me to try a lamb based food 
We will see what the vet says 
Poor Wicky! [emoji43]


----------



## minoxa33

Dear all, just a quick question as I know some of you own beautiful metallics: does the metallic finish rub off? Would I be able to wear e.g. a black wool coat with a gold or silver shoulder bag?


----------



## gagabag

Hi all! For those of you who have the sneaker slip ons, are they true to size? Do they stretch over time? Or if you usually wear socks with them? Not sure if I should get my usual size with this one, online. Thanks!


----------



## ksuromax

gagabag said:


> Hi all! For those of you who have the sneaker slip ons, are they true to size? Do they stretch over time? Or if you usually wear socks with them? Not sure if I should get my usual size with this one, online. Thanks!
> View attachment 3841066


i have a few pairs, and all fit true to size, the more i wear them, the more they seem to get adjusted to my feet and i never had any blisters, or other issues with them 
i don't wear socks, but i live in a very hot climate, i just don't need them, at least not in my BV sneakers.


----------



## ksuromax

minoxa33 said:


> Dear all, just a quick question as I know some of you own beautiful metallics: does the metallic finish rub off? Would I be able to wear e.g. a black wool coat with a gold or silver shoulder bag?


i have a Silver Pillow, i wore of during my summer hols non-stop for 3 weeks as on the tops, so on the bare shoulder, bottom of the shoulder pad (tiny one, where the buckle is) rubbed off a bit, but it's in the bottom and cannot be seen when worn. 
rest of it is just fine.


----------



## LLANeedle

minoxa33 said:


> Dear all, just a quick question as I know some of you own beautiful metallics: does the metallic finish rub off? Would I be able to wear e.g. a black wool coat with a gold or silver shoulder bag?


A fair amount of the metallic finish has come off my rete tote but not onto my clothes.


----------



## indiaink

minoxa33 said:


> Dear all, just a quick question as I know some of you own beautiful metallics: does the metallic finish rub off? Would I be able to wear e.g. a black wool coat with a gold or silver shoulder bag?


If your question is would the finish rub off onto your clothing, no, it would not.


----------



## septembersiren

I have a metallic flap over card case
It is 10 years old
I use it every day
There has been some run of the metallic finish but I think of it as pearls
The more you wear them the more lustrous they get and more beautiful 
My metallic is wearing much better than some other SLG that I have


----------



## minoxa33

Thank you all for replying and confirming what I expected from BV - and hoped to hear [emoji4] I have been badly bitten by the BV bug and am contemplating another purchase... one is already on its way to me...  [emoji847] seeing all the phenomenal Las Vegas trip goodies did not help [emoji1]


----------



## jburgh

RIP Tom Petty


----------



## jburgh

minoxa33 said:


> Dear all, just a quick question as I know some of you own beautiful metallics: does the metallic finish rub off? Would I be able to wear e.g. a black wool coat with a gold or silver shoulder bag?


minoxa33, my Peltro Cabat rubbed a little on one corner, same with the Moon Cabat.  They really did not need to be repaired, but I dabbed on a matching bit of metallic auto paint.  The particles that rub off will more likely be flakes, than smears.  I would worry more about the dye in blue jeans, rubbing onto the bag.  BV does the best metallic bags, IMHO.


----------



## GoStanford

jburgh said:


> RIP Tom Petty



It was prematurely reported - I heard on the radio that he did suffer a massive heart attack and was found in his home unconscious, but the reports of his passing were premature.  Fingers crossed he recovers from this and does well.


----------



## GoStanford

GoStanford said:


> It was prematurely reported - I heard on the radio that he did suffer a massive heart attack and was found in his home unconscious, but the reports of his passing were premature.  Fingers crossed he recovers from this and does well.



I am sad to say that he has passed away - the news is now updated.  What a lasting legacy of music he leaves behind.


----------



## minoxa33

jburgh said:


> minoxa33, my Peltro Cabat rubbed a little on one corner, same with the Moon Cabat.  They really did not need to be repaired, but I dabbed on a matching bit of metallic auto paint.  The particles that rub off will more likely be flakes, than smears.  I would worry more about the dye in blue jeans, rubbing onto the bag.  BV does the best metallic bags, IMHO.



Thank you! That is totally fine, I love it when a bag ages beautifully and looks well worn. I just did not want to have "glitter" on my dark coats... I have a Parachute in mallow - no colour transfer so far.


----------



## septembersiren

GoStanford said:


> It was prematurely reported - I heard on the radio that he did suffer a massive heart attack and was found in his home unconscious, but the reports of his passing were premature.  Fingers crossed he recovers from this and does well.



They removed him from life support yesterday


----------



## septembersiren

I have finally after all these years learned how to post a pic 
Thank you D
So here they are 
Miss Hazel big sister to little mister Haddon
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 ]
	

		
			
		

		
	



They are clones lol


----------



## diane278

They’re darling!  (All four of them...I’m not much of a tech tutor)  Seriously, they are beautiful children.


----------



## missbellamama

septembersiren said:


> I have finally after all these years learned how to post a pic
> Thank you D
> So here they are
> Miss Hazel big sister to little mister Haddon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3842632
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3842632
> 
> They are clones lol


I think Hazel is admiring her manicure/polish colour choice more the propping up her little bro.


----------



## septembersiren

missbellamama said:


> I think Hazel is admiring her manicure/polish colour choice more the propping up her little bro.



She wanted his nails polished too lol 
My son would have a fit


----------



## muchstuff

septembersiren said:


> I have finally after all these years learned how to post a pic
> Thank you D
> So here they are
> Miss Hazel big sister to little mister Haddon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3842632
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3842632
> 
> They are clones lol


Adorable!


----------



## septembersiren

Sorry about the double pic posting
I just learned to post pictures
I will get the hang of it 
I promise


----------



## diane278

septembersiren said:


> Sorry about the double pic posting
> I just learned to post pictures
> I will get the hang of it
> I promise



No big deal. It took me a long time to learn. And I still don’t know how to reduce photos....


----------



## muchstuff

I'm sorry if I just missed it but I've seen nothing posted regarding the horrendous event in Vegas. Gut wrenching and sickening, we had a local kid killed. He was the boyfriend of a friend of a friend of one of my daughters, my heart goes out to everyone involved in the whole tragedy. Write your congress people. Be active. Do something. This madness has to stop.


----------



## Mousse

muchstuff said:


> I'm sorry if I just missed it but I've seen nothing posted regarding the horrendous event in Vegas. Gut wrenching and sickening, we had a local kid killed. He was the boyfriend of a friend of a friend of one of my daughters, my heart goes out to everyone involved in the whole tragedy. Write your congress people. Be active. Do something. This madness has to stop.



I hear you. There is a thread on tPF. It's so crazy. We all had such a good time in LAS a couple of weeks ago. I'm deeply saddened by this and angered that we can't put a stop to this brutality of innocent people whose lives were cut short.


----------



## diane278

[QUOTE="Mousse said:


> I hear you. There is a thread on tPF. It's so crazy. We all had such a good time in LAS a couple of weeks ago. I'm deeply saddened by this and angered that we can't put a stop to this brutality of innocent people whose lives were cut short.


+1. It’s tragic. I simply don’t understand why anyone would choose to do something like this.


----------



## muchstuff

diane278 said:


> +1. It’s tragic. I simply don’t understand why anyone would choose to do something like this.


Thanks ladies, I've been directed to the proper thread. I have a daughter going to Austin next week for the huge music festival there. If you stop living your life the bad guys win but I'm pretty freaking worried.


----------



## ksuromax

it's just getting worse and worse.... if we used to be afraid of strangers and 'foreigners' before, now we are at risk coming from our neighbors and you can hardly trust anyone, even if you live side by side for years... 
i don't believe, i refuse to believe that someone pretty sane can decide to do something like this! but how on earth this person had passed all those psycho tests and check-ups required for big guns license??? 
maybe we were just not prepared for all this techno boom? it happened too quick and not all could cope with the progress?? i am trying to find explanation of all the craziness going on around.... heart is breaking


----------



## LLANeedle

SS, your grandchildren are beautiful......you are blessed.


----------



## septembersiren

I hate to say it but about 15 years ago I stopped going to concerts or places where huge crowds gather
For one I was never a fan of big crowds but as things started getting crazier and crazier I just decided to stay home
I am very reclusive by choice 
Now the safest place for me is Home
I just think that in my youth I tore up the world and now it is time to rest and stay home 
Hoping everyone is free of this stress and no one from here lost anyone in LV


----------



## septembersiren

On my way home from a fabulous visit with the Grands
Little Haddon is quite the little chunky monkey


----------



## grietje

I did a sprint triathlon today (1/2 mile swim, 15 mile ride, and 3 mile run).  I swim regularly, and run and bike too. But putting them altogether in one go is no joke!  This woman is very tired!  What'd you do this weekend?


----------



## muchstuff

grietje said:


> I did a sprint triathlon today (1/2 mile swim, 15 mile ride, and 3 mile run).  I swim regularly, and run and bike too. But putting them altogether in one go is no joke!  This woman is very tired!  What'd you do this weekend?


Cleaning house and prepping for Thanksgiving dinner tomorrow...congrats on the triathlon!


----------



## Mousse

grietje said:


> I did a sprint triathlon today (1/2 mile swim, 15 mile ride, and 3 mile run).  I swim regularly, and run and bike too. But putting them altogether in one go is no joke!  This woman is very tired!  What'd you do this weekend?



Great job G. I got in two Jazzercise classes this weekend. Made flight reservations to go to NoLa to visit my MIL next week. Now I'm enjoying a glass of vino and making the chicken parm recipe from the new Food  & Wine magazine. Plan to serve it with sautéed spinach. Yum.


----------



## diane278

grietje said:


> I did a sprint triathlon today (1/2 mile swim, 15 mile ride, and 3 mile run).  I swim regularly, and run and bike too. But putting them altogether in one go is no joke!  This woman is very tired!  What'd you do this weekend?





muchstuff said:


> Cleaning house and prepping for Thanksgiving dinner tomorrow...congrats on the triathlon!





Mousse said:


> Great job G. I got in two Jazzercise classes this weekend. Made flight reservations to go to NoLa to visit my MIL next week. Now I'm enjoying a glass of vino and making the chicken parm recipe from the new Food  & Wine magazine. Plan to serve it with sautéed spinach. Yum.



Walked; paperwork; organized; read; & hung out with friends.....regular weekend stuff.


----------



## septembersiren

diane278 said:


> Walked; paperwork; organized; read; & hunger out with friends.....regular weekend stuff.



Friday night I made fish tacos for dinner with guacamole 
I worked Saturday
Today I did absolutely nothing 
Went out to dinner with my cousin and her daughter 
For my cousins bday and mine also
It was nice food was good but not exceptional
Tomorrow Wicky goes to the Vet
I hope they can help her


----------



## ksuromax

Well done, Grietje!!! 
I picked up my Peltro wallet from the post office, and did routinal house keeping stuff, ironing, washing, cooking...


----------



## septembersiren

Wickster went to the Vet
She has allergies 
The Vet said they have never been this bad
She is on steroids


----------



## ksuromax

septembersiren said:


> Wickster went to the Vet
> She has allergies
> The Vet said they have never been this bad
> She is on steroids


oh, poor thing!!  
hope, she'll get better soon


----------



## septembersiren

Haven’t seen Von in a bit
What did you ladies do to her in Vegas lol
Hope she is ok and not sick


----------



## Mousse

septembersiren said:


> Haven’t seen Von in a bit
> What did you ladies do to her in Vegas lol
> Hope she is ok and not sick



I have noticed her absence too! Oh V0N doll, where are you? Missing your wit and wisdom on the forum. [emoji182]


----------



## indiaink

Mousse said:


> I have noticed her absence too! Oh V0N doll, where are you? Missing your wit and wisdom on the forum. [emoji182]





septembersiren said:


> Haven’t seen Von in a bit
> What did you ladies do to her in Vegas lol
> Hope she is ok and not sick


She’s fine, just busy.


----------



## diane278

My SA had told me that a Dark Barolo was coming, and I asked her to send me photos when it arrived.
The clutch photo was taken in the store, while the cervo loop photos were taken outside the store under a skylight.


----------



## muchstuff

diane278 said:


> My SA had told me that a Dark Barolo was coming, and I asked her to send me photos when it arrived.
> The clutch photo was taken in the store, while the cervo loop photos were taken outside the store under a skylight.
> View attachment 3848602
> View attachment 3848603
> View attachment 3848604


Beautiful colour!


----------



## septembersiren

diane278 said:


> My SA had told me that a Dark Barolo was coming, and I asked her to send me photos when it arrived.
> The clutch photo was taken in the store, while the cervo loop photos were taken outside the store under a skylight.
> View attachment 3848602
> View attachment 3848603
> View attachment 3848604



I [emoji178] the clutch
I think this particular color looks better in Napa than Cervo
Just my opinion


----------



## pbkey

septembersiren said:


> I [emoji178] the clutch
> I think this particular color looks better in Napa than Cervo
> Just my opinion


+1


----------



## Mousse

Today is #nationalhandbagday


----------



## ksuromax

diane278 said:


> My SA had told me that a Dark Barolo was coming, and I asked her to send me photos when it arrived.
> The clutch photo was taken in the store, while the cervo loop photos were taken outside the store under a skylight.
> View attachment 3848602
> View attachment 3848603
> View attachment 3848604


Beautiful!  
it must have been a great best-selling colour so they decided to stick to it and keep producing
looks very close to Mulberry Oxblood


----------



## septembersiren

Update on Wicky
The steroids are working and she is doing much better 
She smells better and looks better
Some things the vet said
Benedryl only works on 3% of dogs
Grain free is a hype it is the protein that dogs are allergic to
It also doesn’t work if you give your dog table food like bagels
So if your dog typically eats a beef or chicken based diet you should switch the protein 
Wicky is now getting salmon or lamb or turkey


----------



## Mousse

On Sat., DH and I are headed to NoLa to move my MIL from assisted living to skilled nursing care. She has her good days and not so good days. Today was a good day. My large nappa crystal Cabat (aka the beach bag) will make the trip along with my Argento pillow and Helios French wallet. We are checking extra suitcases because we are sure we will have things to bring home. On Sat. we are going to a blues & BBQ festival in Lafayette Park with a close family friend. We are balancing Betty's needs with our own. Our last trip was quite stressful. This time we'll have two half days for the two of us to enjoy NoLa. NoLa is one of my favorite cities. Looking forward to awesome oysters.


----------



## grietje

septembersiren said:


> Update on Wicky
> The steroids are working and she is doing much better
> She smells better and looks better
> Some things the vet said
> Benedryl only works on 3% of dogs
> Grain free is a hype it is the protein that dogs are allergic to
> It also doesn’t work if you give your dog table food like bagels
> So if your dog typically eats a beef or chicken based diet you should switch the protein
> Wicky is now getting salmon or lamb or turkey



Will Wicky have to be on a raw food diet?  When we first adopted Harry we did the raw food thing.  It's hard work.  I found a kibble, Orijen, that is really good.  All ingredients are fit for human consumption.


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

septembersiren said:


> Update on Wicky
> The steroids are working and she is doing much better
> She smells better and looks better
> Some things the vet said
> Benedryl only works on 3% of dogs
> Grain free is a hype it is the protein that dogs are allergic to
> It also doesn’t work if you give your dog table food like bagels
> So if your dog typically eats a beef or chicken based diet you should switch the protein
> Wicky is now getting salmon or lamb or turkey



Nickel has been on raw diet since he's a puppy. I include a variety of protein in his diet: turkey, fish, lamb, beef, duck. 

His breeder and his holistic vet said many dogs are allergic to chicken. He did chew on his paws a little bit when he was on chicken. After I dropped chicken off his rotation, he's fine.


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

grietje said:


> Will Wicky have to be on a raw food diet?  When we first adopted Harry we did the raw food thing.  It's hard work.  I found a kibble, Orijen, that is really good.  All ingredients are fit for human consumption.



Orijen and Acana used to produce in Canada. However, they built a plant in the states and now all their products sold in the states are made from the US plant which produces other brands too. Our holistic pet food store has stopped selling these. I used to use the six fish kibbles as training treats for Nickel. Now I make my own liver treats for him.


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

It's 430am and Im still up. Windows are close, air purifiers are on but my chest is still tight. 

My inhalers are not helping anymore.

Can't imagine how our neighbors up north are doing. NorCal, stay strong!


----------



## septembersiren

grietje said:


> Will Wicky have to be on a raw food diet?  When we first adopted Harry we did the raw food thing.  It's hard work.  I found a kibble, Orijen, that is really good.  All ingredients are fit for human consumption.



Just a lamb or other protein besides beef or chicken


----------



## septembersiren

I just want to clear something up

The cards that come with your BV are only care cards
They do put them in at the factory but sometimes they forget
They give all the stores extra in case they are not put in the bag
If your buying a pre loved bag and it does not have the cards don’t fret
They are only tell you how to take care of the leather
They aren’t exactly accurate either
They tell you never to use water on your bag
For small spots water is fine as long as you don’t saturate it
Someone dropped s butter knife with cream cheese on it and I had small white spots on my bag
I let it dry took a soft cloth with warm water and good bye cream cheese
(My bag was not on the floor it was on a chair and I am starting to think it was the server that dropped the knife)


----------



## ksuromax

septembersiren said:


> I just want to clear something up
> 
> The cards that come with your BV are only care cards
> They do put them in at the factory but sometimes they forget
> They give all the stores extra in case they are not put in the bag
> If your buying a pre loved bag and it does not have the cards don’t fret
> They are only tell you how to take care of the leather
> They aren’t exactly accurate either
> They tell you never to use water on your bag
> For small spots water is fine as long as you don’t saturate it
> Someone dropped s butter knife with cream cheese on it and I had small white spots on my bag
> I let it dry took a soft cloth with warm water and good bye cream cheese
> (My bag was not on the floor it was on a chair and I am starting to think it was the server that dropped the knife)


Entirely agree with you, BV leather is very durable, never had any problem washing off picked up dirt or colour transfer, even if was soaked more than i intended it to, i just left it on a towel and then dry in the shade naturally. No any problem whatsoever!


----------



## indiaink

grietje said:


> Will Wicky have to be on a raw food diet?  When we first adopted Harry we did the raw food thing.  It's hard work.  I found a kibble, Orijen, that is really good.  All ingredients are fit for human consumption.


We do Orijen and Zignature. Doesn't matter to me that Orijen has a plant in the US now - it's all still the same great stuff.  Orijen's Six Fish cleared up a friend's dog of skin issues.


----------



## grietje

indiaink said:


> We do Orijen and Zignature. Doesn't matter to me that Orijen has a plant in the US now - it's all still the same great stuff.  Orijen's Six Fish cleared up a friend's dog of skin issues.



I was aflutter when I first learned Orijen was building a plant in the US. For some reason,
 It being from Canada soothed me.  But in my flutter, I contacted the company and had some good interaction and feel confident that i will still get the same quality.  And so far, so good!


----------



## septembersiren

The vet said it is not the dry food. Wicky gets dry mixed with wet food. He said most dogs are allergic to chicken and/or beef. 
Wicky’s condition is caused by air born pathogens. She is allergic to either or mold, pollen etc. 
the fact that it is still warm here is a major factor.
Every doggie that was at the vet when she was had the same problem.
It was and continues to be very warm and wet here. 
I was surprised when I asked the vet to recommend a wet food for he said Ol Roy was good. Ol Roy is Walmart brand. They did have the biggest selection of non chicken or beef food. 
She is eating like a hog now that she is starting to feel better
My little hog weighs 19 lbs


----------



## GoStanford

In case anybody finds this useful, I stopped in at BV today and asked about the price and turnaround time for cleaning and conditioning.  It’s now $145 with a 12-week turnaround.


----------



## septembersiren

GoStanford said:


> In case anybody finds this useful, I stopped in at BV today and asked about the price and turnaround time for cleaning and conditioning.  It’s now $145 with a 12-week turnaround.



It has always taken Modern a long time to get the job done 
Their work is meticulous and worth the wait


----------



## indiaink

septembersiren said:


> It has always taken Modern a long time to get the job done
> Their work is meticulous and worth the wait



I was gonna post - it doesn’t take Modern that long when dealing with them directly, nor does it cost that much.


----------



## GoStanford

indiaink said:


> I was gonna post - it doesn’t take Modern that long when dealing with them directly, nor does it cost that much.





septembersiren said:


> It has always taken Modern a long time to get the job done
> Their work is meticulous and worth the wait



The interesting thing is the SA mentioned it would go to Italy...I wanted to ask more about that but I didn't!


----------



## indiaink

GoStanford said:


> The interesting thing is the SA mentioned it would go to Italy...I wanted to ask more about that but I didn't!


Modern has a Facebook page that you can follow, if you’re on FB.


----------



## GoStanford

indiaink said:


> Modern has a Facebook page that you can follow, if you’re on FB.


I'm not on FB, but that's good to know - I've browsed over their website and the photos of before/after are impressive.

Separate question - I took a look at the Your Auction Listings thread, and it hasn't gained the traction I thought it would when it was first announced, or perhaps it's cleared every few pages or so to keep it from getting unwieldy.  Do any of you have tips on how to use that thread most effectively?


----------



## muchstuff

GoStanford said:


> I'm not on FB, but that's good to know - I've browsed over their website and the photos of before/after are impressive.
> 
> Separate question - I took a look at the Your Auction Listings thread, and it hasn't gained the traction I thought it would when it was first announced, or perhaps it's cleared every few pages or so to keep it from getting unwieldy.  Do any of you have tips on how to use that thread most effectively?



I agree on the thought that it hasn't gained traction. IMHO it would have been better if it had been broken down and added to the specific forums. I'm not interested in scrolling through all sorts of listings for designers I'm not looking for. A specific format would be good as well. Title, picture, link for example. It's a good idea but needs some refining.

Better yet. Make it an open buy and sell forum for tPFers. Why not? It's common knowledge that there is or was a private one, why not open it up?


----------



## indiaink

muchstuff said:


> I agree on the thought that it hasn't gained traction. IMHO it would have been better if it had been broken down and added to the specific forums. I'm not interested in scrolling through all sorts of listings for designers I'm not looking for. A specific format would be good as well. Title, picture, link for example. It's a good idea but needs some refining.
> 
> Better yet. Make it an open buy and sell forum for tPFers. Why not? It's common knowledge that there is or was a private one, why not open it up?


I never look at the Auctions thread. I don't find it that interesting, why not go directly to eBay, you know? I'm not sure what the thought was behind it.


----------



## grietje

muchstuff said:


> ..Make it an open buy and sell forum for tPFers. Why not? It's common knowledge that there is or was a private one, why not open it up?





indiaink said:


> I never look at the Auctions thread. I don't find it that interesting, why not go directly to eBay, you know? ...



I’m about to close my eBay account after 15 years.  As a small time seller the environment has just gotten too unpleasant and eBay's policies do not protect sellers AT ALL.  I'm dealing with a recent sale where a buyer bought her first BV, has had it for almost a month now, traveled abroad with it and is now saying it's not authentic because some SA in some boutique (not a BV boutique) says 'that's not what BV's leather looks like.'  Unbelievable.  And I'm supposed to sit back and go 'oh ok...'

As a buyer I would NEVER do something like that and it makes me sick to my stomach and violates every part of my integrity that that can and does (and eBay allows it) happen.

It'd be nice to have a place to sell something that didn't have this kind of mess.


----------



## indiaink

grietje said:


> I’m about to close my eBay account after 15 years.  As a small time seller the environment has just gotten too unpleasant and eBay's policies do not protect sellers AT ALL.  I'm dealing with a recent sale where a buyer bought her first BV, has had it for almost a month now, traveled abroad with it and is now saying it's not authentic because some SA in some boutique (not a BV boutique) says 'that's not what BV's leather looks like.'  Unbelievable.  And I'm supposed to sit back and go 'oh ok...'
> 
> As a buyer I would NEVER do something like that and it makes me sick to my stomach and violates every part of my integrity that that can and does (and eBay allows it) happen.
> 
> It'd be nice to have a place to sell something that didn't have this kind of mess.


That's a good point - I've noticed lately that even though a seller has 'no returns' as their policy, eBay still allows the return if you file a complaint.  -and- you also know about how weird Paypal is getting - I'm still flabbergasted that PP was able to just deny a payment after a number of days had passed.


----------



## septembersiren

muchstuff said:


> I agree on the thought that it hasn't gained traction. IMHO it would have been better if it had been broken down and added to the specific forums. I'm not interested in scrolling through all sorts of listings for designers I'm not looking for. A specific format would be good as well. Title, picture, link for example. It's a good idea but needs some refining.
> 
> Better yet. Make it an open buy and sell forum for tPFers. Why not? It's common knowledge that there is or was a private one, why not open it up?



You can always send Vlad your thoughts on the feedback thread
Meg’s and Vlad are always open to improvement


----------



## muchstuff

indiaink said:


> I never look at the Auctions thread. I don't find it that interesting, why not go directly to eBay, you know? I'm not sure what the thought was behind it.


For me, if I saw something on the Auctions thread I was interested in I'd PM the tPFer and get a contact address where we could conclude the sale off of eBay. That would be the advantage IMHO.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

muchstuff said:


> I'd PM the tPFer and get a contact address where we could conclude the sale off of eBay.



I probably will do the same and feel more at ease if I am dealing with a fellow PFer. In relation to the Auctions thread, I search specifically the brands I am keen in. Like what you shared, I am not really keen to scroll through the whole thread. In terms of traction, I only had one PFer whom purchased through the Bay and then identified herself as a PFer after the sale. I think your suggestion about having it in the respective brands is brilliant and will truly allow PFers whom are keen in the brand to enjoy first dibs.


----------



## muchstuff

frenziedhandbag said:


> I probably will do the same and feel more at ease if I am dealing with a fellow PFer. In relation to the Auctions thread, I search specifically the brands I am keen in. Like what you shared, I am not really keen to scroll through the whole thread. In terms of traction, I only had one PFer whom purchased through the Bay and then identified herself as a PFer after the sale. I think your suggestion about having it in the respective brands is brilliant and will truly allow PFers whom are keen in the brand to enjoy first dibs.


If we had to keep the current one thread only, list alphabetically and then by date within the alphabet letter. Anything to make scrolling quicker. Make it simple. List by brand, style, etc in the title, one pic and a link in the posting body. Some of the postings come very close to selling on tPF rather than just posting a listing. Prices don't need to be posted, that's all on the link. Also add the ability to add a price reduction notice in the title.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

grietje said:


> I’m about to close my eBay account after 15 years.



G, I am sorry this had happened to you. I know how in depth your descriptions are and you always go the extra mile to upload well taken photos. I hope the episode works out in your favor eventually.


----------



## missbellamama

We lost a good one yesterday, Gord Downie of the Tragically Hip passed away, expected but sad nonetheless
Our Prime Minister, said it best - "we lost a piece of Canada".


----------



## muchstuff

missbellamama said:


> We lost a good one yesterday, Gord Downie of the Tragically Hip passed away, expected but sad nonetheless
> Our Prime Minister, said it best - "we lost a piece of Canada".


Horribly sad, I honestly thought he had more time...we love you Gord .


----------



## grietje

To avoid the despair of USC's performance aganist Norte Dame,  I'm cruising the web and visited Bergdorf's site and saw some new bags for spring.  The Cervo line seems to be expanding.


----------



## grietje

I cooked today.  My friend Jen and I have recently started getting together to watch football and cook.  A few weeks ago we made two kinds of soup.  Today we made a vegetarian pasta sauce, stromboli (Jen made the dough and it was rising when I arrived), 'October surprise' oatmeal cookies with dried mango, cranberry, and chocolate chips, and cranberry orange bread.  Jen also made her famous rolls and we worked on her experiments with sourdough bread.  We also made special Stromboli for our dogs ( we each have two and they were with us). We've decided to try something new next month. What I love is spending time with a dear friend, having loads of homemade food, and hanging out with our dogs and watching football.  I hope you all have had a nice Sunday.


----------



## muchstuff

grietje said:


> I cooked today.  My friend Jen and I have recently started getting together to watch football and cook.  A few weeks ago we made two kinds of soup.  Today we made a vegetarian pasta sauce, stromboli (Jen made the dough and it was rising when I arrived), 'October surprise' oatmeal cookies with dried mango, cranberry, and chocolate chips, and cranberry orange bread.  Jen also made her famous rolls and we worked on her experiments with sourdough bread.  We also made special Stromboli for our dogs ( we each have two and they were with us). We've decided to try something new next month. What I love is spending time with a dear friend, having loads of homemade food, and hanging out with our dogs and watching football.  I hope you all have had a nice Sunday.


Sounds lovely. My DH had the sad task of attending a celebration of life while one of my daughters and I made up 200 Halloween bags for the many, many trick or treaters I've been assured we'll see this first Halloween in our new neighbourhood. Very excited


----------



## GoStanford

We had family in town and had a lovely lunch together.  We're preparing for a partial remodel at home so I was boxing up some things in the evening.  I know it's going to be great when it's all done (I hope) but the steps to get there are arduous!


----------



## septembersiren

I cooked the other night
Mongolian Beef and Fried Rice
It turned out yummy 
I have just switched my food obsession from watermelon to pickled diakon radish


----------



## grietje

GoStanford said:


> We had family in town and had a lovely lunch together.  We're preparing for a partial remodel at home so I was boxing up some things in the evening.  I know it's going to be great when it's all done (I hope) but the steps to get there are arduous!



Ugh!  Those a tough but it does come out great in the end.  Will it be done by Christmas?


----------



## Mousse

GoStanford said:


> We had family in town and had a lovely lunch together.  We're preparing for a partial remodel at home so I was boxing up some things in the evening.  I know it's going to be great when it's all done (I hope) but the steps to get there are arduous!



Good luck with your remodel. The inconvenience is well worth it!


----------



## Mousse

grietje said:


> I cooked today.  My friend Jen and I have recently started getting together to watch football and cook.  A few weeks ago we made two kinds of soup.  Today we made a vegetarian pasta sauce, stromboli (Jen made the dough and it was rising when I arrived), 'October surprise' oatmeal cookies with dried mango, cranberry, and chocolate chips, and cranberry orange bread.  Jen also made her famous rolls and we worked on her experiments with sourdough bread.  We also made special Stromboli for our dogs ( we each have two and they were with us). We've decided to try something new next month. What I love is spending time with a dear friend, having loads of homemade food, and hanging out with our dogs and watching football.  I hope you all have had a nice Sunday.



I bet Harry and Leslie were very happy dogs!


----------



## minoxa33

Hello all! Took my new to me BV Shopping Tote Bag (do not know the official name - Corded Wave? East West Chain?) to Venice, Italy! I had a lot of fun using it on the 6.5 hours train ride but the bag really is huge! In Venice I changed into a smaller bag to walk around. Sadly, I did not see a lot of BV bags there... They must all be hiding in Rome and Florence, I suppose...


----------



## grietje

Mousse said:


> I bet Harry and Leslie were very happy dogs!


They were as were Stanley (fluffy mutt) and Daisy (feisty corgi)!  They were willing helpers during the cooking and cleaned up little messes on the floor with enthusiasm.


----------



## Mousse

grietje said:


> They were as were Stanley (fluffy mutt) and Daisy (feisty corgi)!  They were willing helpers during the cooking and cleaned up little messes on the floor with enthusiasm.



Did they share the tough job of licking clean the mixer beaters? I remember the video you took of Harry and Leslie sharing. [emoji8]


----------



## grietje

Mousse said:


> Did they share the tough job of licking clean the mixer beaters? I remember the video you took of Harry and Leslie sharing. [emoji8]



What a lovely Auntie to remember that!  Of course.  Harry and Les (H&L) heard the mixer and were ready to go.  Stanley and Daisy didn't quite get it and were a bit slow. H&L share really well but Daisy shied away--she's not that good at sharing and couldn't believe two dogs could share.  So I had to move the whisk lower down so she could have a little bit on her own. (You'll be pleased to know H&L waited their turn until Daisy had her bit).  Old Man Stan is 13 years old so he didn't creak over in time.  But I made sure to give him a special dough blob.

My heart is easily big enough for four dogs but logistically it's a bit of a challenge!


----------



## Mousse

grietje said:


> What a lovely Auntie to remember that!  Of course.  Harry and Les (H&L) heard the mixer and were ready to go.  Stanley and Daisy didn't quite get it and were a bit slow. H&L share really well but Daisy shied away--she's not that good at sharing and couldn't believe two dogs could share.  So I had to move the whisk lower down so she could have a little bit on her own. (You'll be pleased to know H&L waited their turn until Daisy had her bit).  Old Man Stan is 13 years old so he didn't creak over in time.  But I made sure to give him a special dough blob.
> 
> My heart is easily big enough for four dogs but logistically it's a bit of a challenge!



What fun with the four doggies!


----------



## BookerMoose

grietje said:


> My heart is easily big enough for four dogs but logistically it's a bit of a challenge!



I can confirm that!  But also lots of fun!


----------



## GoStanford

Mousse said:


> Good luck with your remodel. The inconvenience is well worth it!





grietje said:


> Ugh!  Those a tough but it does come out great in the end.  Will it be done by Christmas?


Thanks ladies!  We are doing both our upstairs bathrooms - the layout and electrical wiring and plumbing is such that it was best to do these simultaneously.  I've heard that remodels always take longer than expected, and I'm assuming especially so with winter holidays coming up one after another.  It will be totally worth it to take that first spa shower afterwards.

Some day I want to do the kitchen but it's in good working order for now, and I could not stomach the idea of doing two such fundamental areas at the same time.


----------



## grietje

GoStanford said:


> Thanks ladies!  We are doing both our upstairs bathrooms...



Oooooh!  Spa shower!  So will you get a rain shower?  DH has a big one in his bathroom that converts to the 'Gatorade bucket experience.'  Are you getting rid of tubs?  If you are, one tip is to create a bench or corner book to shave your legs.  I forgot that in my bathroom.  Another tip, if you're doing a tiled, built in shower cubby, make sure it's wide and tall enough for all your regular shower things.  And see if you can put it on a wall so it's not visible when you first walk in.  It makes the bathroom look super clean and swanky.  Do post a photo of the before and after!


----------



## GoStanford

grietje said:


> Oooooh!  Spa shower!  So will you get a rain shower?


Yep, one of the two bathrooms will have a rain shower and the other will have a tub.  I really should have gotten before photos - now we are early in the "during" phase and it's a bit of a shock!  I come to tPF more often now to de-stress by looking at everybody's great photos and catching up on things.


----------



## septembersiren

I lived through a bathroom remodel
It wasn’t pretty
The contractor was ...odd 
To say the least 
I’m not that tolerant of people working in my house


----------



## GoStanford

septembersiren said:


> I lived through a bathroom remodel
> It wasn’t pretty
> The contractor was ...odd
> To say the least
> I’m not that tolerant of people working in my house


I'm slowly settling into this topsy-turvy routine.  I must say our crew is terrific, but I do try to make sure I am out of the house before they arrive and back well after they are done, because that way it feels like I have some control over the space.  As my co-workers told me, there is a thin film of dust settling over most surfaces adjacent to the work area.  It's just a matter of time before the dust spreads to other corners of the house.

It has not been good for my shopping habits.  I can't quite think of buying hardware and tile as being "shopping" though of course these are luxurious items.  Instead I find myself doing a little online or in-store shopping so that I can see some beautiful things!  I bought a couple of scarves.  I'm holding off on buying clothes till post-remodel so that I will be able to store and wash them properly.


----------



## muchstuff

GoStanford said:


> I'm slowly settling into this topsy-turvy routine.  I must say our crew is terrific, but I do try to make sure I am out of the house before they arrive and back well after they are done, because that way it feels like I have some control over the space.  As my co-workers told me, there is a thin film of dust settling over most surfaces adjacent to the work area.  It's just a matter of time before the dust spreads to other corners of the house.
> 
> It has not been good for my shopping habits.  I can't quite think of buying hardware and tile as being "shopping" though of course these are luxurious items.  Instead I find myself doing a little online or in-store shopping so that I can see some beautiful things!  I bought a couple of scarves.  I'm holding off on buying clothes till post-remodel so that I will be able to store and wash them properly.


You could ask them to seal off the area they're working on with plastic sheeting. It's what my husband does whenever he's working on a reno. It keeps dust to a minimum and they can put it up and take it down daily.


----------



## GoStanford

muchstuff said:


> You could ask them to seal off the area they're working on with plastic sheeting. It's what my husband does whenever he's working on a reno. It keeps dust to a minimum and they can put it up and take it down daily.


Yep; they've got lots of sheeting up (zip walls and such).  I agree, it does help.  It's actually quite interesting to see the work progress, though it's early days yet!


----------



## ksuromax

Finally!!!! I saw 29.5 deg C today!! (below 30 for the first time since spring)


----------



## LLANeedle

I lived through a total remodel of a 120 year old Victorian....it was stressful.  When we moved six yeas ago, we gutted the entire house before we moved in.  Three weeks ago I had to replace insulation in the crawl space and you talk about a dusty mess!  The dust has made it’s way into every corner of the house.  It was worse than floor sanding.


----------



## grietje

My first remodel in my first home was my learning ground.  I tried living there.  Dust everywhere despite sheeting, and I lost it when my toilet was perched in the middle of my living room.  I stayed with a friend after that day.
DH and I moved out during our remodel of our house on 42nd Ave. We found a rental willing to go month to month 1/2 mile away and stayed there for five months. We bought just enough over. Everything else was in the garage.  On our current home, we stayed in 42nd during the remodel.
I really thought I could handle it and am so impressed of folks that live through their remodels.  But not me.  Both DH and I need calm spaces and a remodel --that my friend, is no calm.


----------



## septembersiren

I hate Reno
In fact I told my landlord that I am never moving again
I am going to die in this apt and he will have to bury me


----------



## grietje

We are in Bodega Bay.  It's really foggy and was like this all morning. The sun broke through for the afternoon though.  It's been a while since we've been here and it's really nice being back.  I love baking here too and made a poppy seed cake.


----------



## ksuromax

grietje said:


> View attachment 3864197
> View attachment 3864198
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We are in Bodega Bay.  It's really foggy and was like this all morning. The sun broke through for the afternoon though.  It's been a while since we've been here and it's really nice being back.  I love baking here too and made a poppy seed cake.


Fab view!! So romantic!  
Have a lovely time!


----------



## septembersiren

grietje said:


> View attachment 3864197
> View attachment 3864198
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We are in Bodega Bay.  It's really foggy and was like this all morning. The sun broke through for the afternoon though.  It's been a while since we've been here and it's really nice being back.  I love baking here too and made a poppy seed cake.



It looks so relaxing
Is that fog or smoke?
Not really sure where Bodega Bay is in the state
Sadly the most I know about Bodega Bay is from the movie The Byrd’s
[emoji34]


----------



## grietje

septembersiren said:


> It looks so relaxing
> Is that fog or smoke?
> Not really sure where Bodega Bay is in the state
> Sadly the most I know about Bodega Bay is from the movie The Byrd’s
> [emoji34]



It's fog.  It's been warm inland so we get fog.  I don't mind it at all.  Bodega Bay is about 1.25 hours north of San Francisco.   As yes, most people associate BB with the Hitchcock film. Funnily enough, there's a scene where the guy drives right past our cottage!  The farm house is now guest lodging for the UC Davis Marine Lab.

And yes, SS, it really is so relaxing.  Our cottage overlooks the harbor and our front yard faces Bodega Dunes State Park so we have a large meadow before the dunes directly across from us.  It's a wonderful spot.  We have wonderful walks right outside our front door. Our street has about 15 homes and we have 'Dogs Loose-Drive Slowly' signs on both ends because almost all of us have dogs.


----------



## grietje

As I wrote separately to Diane and Mousse, the progress being made on this cake in less than 20 hours, and by only two people, is frightening and impressive at the same time. You'd think making this public would slow me down...


----------



## Mousse

grietje said:


> View attachment 3864793
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As I wrote separately to Diane and Mousse, the progress being made on this cake in less than 20 hours, and by only two people, is frightening and impressive at the same time. You'd think making this public would slow me down...



Yumilicious. Is the frosting cream cheese?


----------



## missbellamama

grietje said:


> View attachment 3864793
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As I wrote separately to Diane and Mousse, the progress being made on this cake in less than 20 hours, and by only two people, is frightening and impressive at the same time. You'd think making this public would slow me down...


Lemon flavoured cream cheese would be really yum...
I have a weakness for anything with poppyseed,  toothpicks to followup


----------



## GoStanford

Too tempting - I'm sipping a Starbucks hot chocolate while catching up at work - wish I could beam that poppy seed cake over here!


----------



## diane278

grietje said:


> View attachment 3864793
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As I wrote separately to Diane and Mousse, the progress being made on this cake in less than 20 hours, and by only two people, is frightening and impressive at the same time. You'd think making this public would slow me down...



It’s impressive!


----------



## grietje

Mousse said:


> Yumilicious. Is the frosting cream cheese?



It is!  I've managed to avoid a piece so far today. But let's be honest, that won't last long.


----------



## muchstuff

grietje said:


> View attachment 3864793
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As I wrote separately to Diane and Mousse, the progress being made on this cake in less than 20 hours, and by only two people, is frightening and impressive at the same time. You'd think making this public would slow me down...


Looks delicious, now that fall's here it's time for me to get back on the baking wagon too!


----------



## septembersiren

I don’t have any BV to reveal
I don’t bake any more 
But my grandchildren are cute


----------



## muchstuff

septembersiren said:


> I don’t have any BV to reveal
> I don’t bake any more
> But my grandchildren are cute
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3867546
> View attachment 3867547


Adorable


----------



## muchstuff

Ready for the 150 kids I've been told we'll be seeing tonight...


----------



## diane278

septembersiren said:


> I don’t have any BV to reveal
> I don’t bake any more
> But my grandchildren are cute
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3867546
> View attachment 3867547



Yes they are!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

septembersiren said:


> But my grandchildren are cute



They absolutely are! It is hard not to tell they are siblings. They look very alike.


----------



## septembersiren

There are only 4 other full time residents on my street besides us 
We don’t get any kids
But it is the okay because at this stage in my life
I don’t care for people coming to my door in masks 

Hope all our NYC BVETTES are out of harms way


----------



## missbellamama

muchstuff said:


> Ready for the 150 kids I've been told we'll be seeing tonight...
> 
> View attachment 3867572
> View attachment 3867573


ok, I'm askin'...are those leaves on the front walkway "staged", as they look "faux", either that or the gardener did a so-so job

my front lawn looks that, finally our leaves are changing their colour


----------



## ksuromax

@septembersiren your DCn are totally adorable!!!!  

@muchstuff i hope you survived the 'raid'??  can we see a picture 'after' the visitors?? 
Do you really have something behind your window, or it's just a coincidential odd reflection of the tree/leaves that looks like someone very scary with boney fingers???


----------



## muchstuff

missbellamama said:


> ok, I'm askin'...are those leaves on the front walkway "staged", as they look "faux", either that or the gardener did a so-so job
> 
> my front lawn looks that, finally our leaves are changing their colour


My DH used a leaf blower to blown them into the yard from the sidewalk .


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> @septembersiren your DCn are totally adorable!!!!
> 
> @muchstuff i hope you survived the 'raid'??  can we see a picture 'after' the visitors??
> Do you really have something behind your window, or it's just a coincidential odd reflection of the tree/leaves that looks like someone very scary with boney fingers???


We had over 200 kids and it was loads of fun. We finally had to turn out the lights and go inside and they still kept ringing the doorbell. Next year we'll plan for at least 250...
There are window clings on the windows, vinyl pictures that show up really well when they're back lit.


----------



## CoastalCouture

Spooky! We had 2 (two) kids last night. No street lights, no sidewalks, dead end street. Them's the breaks.


----------



## muchstuff

CoastalCouture said:


> Spooky! We had 2 (two) kids last night. No street lights, no sidewalks, dead end street. Them's the breaks.


Sending you virtual candy and goblins . Our old house was like that. Except it was a really busy street with sidewalks. Wait. That's totally different. But the goblin count was very similar. In thirty years the best count was 14 I think. The lowest was four.


----------



## septembersiren

We had no kids
Very quite
You could hear the ocean


----------



## muchstuff

septembersiren said:


> We had no kids
> Very quite
> You could hear the ocean


Also a lovely way to spend an evening...


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> We had over 200 kids and it was loads of fun. We finally had to turn out the lights and go inside and they still kept ringing the doorbell. Next year we'll plan for at least 250...
> There are window clings on the windows, vinyl pictures that show up really well when they're back lit.
> 
> View attachment 3868426


Oh, dear.... really spooky! Glad my eyes still serve me well! 
But i am not sure what is more scary, your window pics or 200 kids...  i have 2 of my own and 2 neighbours, and feels like Halloween all year round!! But 200!...


----------



## LLANeedle

I haven’t had trick or treaters in 35 years.


----------



## septembersiren

ksuromax said:


> Oh, dear.... really spooky! Glad my eyes still serve me well!
> But i am not sure what is more scary, your window pics or 200 kids...  i have 2 of my own and 2 neighbours, and feels like Halloween all year round!! But 200!...



200 kids would scare me


----------



## diane278

LLANeedle said:


> I haven’t had trick or treaters in 35 years.



The people across the street have five young grandchildren and one younger couple down the street have three little ones.  I simplify by getting them each a gift card for a Happy Meal at McDonalds and giving them to the adults to disperse. I don’t frequent McDonald’s and had to go to several before finding one where I could get the gift cards. Two were being remodeled but the third one was open.  I find it odd because it seemed to me that they’re everywhere until I needed one.  The local schools here have Halloween carnivals so that pretty much corners the market.  (I did check beforehand to make sure the adults were ok with the treats.).


----------



## grietje

We had six kids.  There aren't many children in our neighborhood.
SS your grandchildren are just adorable!


----------



## BookerMoose

Since we live downtown with mostly condos and businesses, the businesses all get together and do a big Halloween event for all of the kids in the area.  Notwithstanding my general fear of children, it has become quite an event and is really a lot of fun - and so we also take part by dressing up the furry children and sitting at a cafe to people watch.  Last year one of the businesses said they gave out over 1000 treats - not sure if there were as many this year but it was still a really good crowd.  Here are the "girl-lobsters" (the "boy-lobsters" were a bit camera-shy this year).


----------



## diane278

BookerMoose said:


> Since we live downtown with mostly condos and businesses, the businesses all get together and do a big Halloween event for all of the kids in the area.  Notwithstanding my general fear of children, it has become quite an event and is really a lot of fun - and so we also take part by dressing up the furry children and sitting at a cafe to people watch.  Last year one of the businesses said they gave out over 1000 treats - not sure if there were as many this year but it was still a really good crowd.  Here are the "girl-lobsters" (the "boy-lobsters" were a bit camera-shy this year).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3869098



Cute!


----------



## Mousse

BookerMoose said:


> Since we live downtown with mostly condos and businesses, the businesses all get together and do a big Halloween event for all of the kids in the area.  Notwithstanding my general fear of children, it has become quite an event and is really a lot of fun - and so we also take part by dressing up the furry children and sitting at a cafe to people watch.  Last year one of the businesses said they gave out over 1000 treats - not sure if there were as many this year but it was still a really good crowd.  Here are the "girl-lobsters" (the "boy-lobsters" were a bit camera-shy this year).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3869098



What an adorable pair of beagles. Love the “Lobstah” costumes.


----------



## septembersiren

BookerMoose said:


> Since we live downtown with mostly condos and businesses, the businesses all get together and do a big Halloween event for all of the kids in the area.  Notwithstanding my general fear of children, it has become quite an event and is really a lot of fun - and so we also take part by dressing up the furry children and sitting at a cafe to people watch.  Last year one of the businesses said they gave out over 1000 treats - not sure if there were as many this year but it was still a really good crowd.  Here are the "girl-lobsters" (the "boy-lobsters" were a bit camera-shy this year).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3869098



Love the lobsterbeagles


----------



## jburgh

grietje said:


> View attachment 3864197
> View attachment 3864198
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We are in Bodega Bay.  It's really foggy and was like this all morning. The sun broke through for the afternoon though.  It's been a while since we've been here and it's really nice being back.  I love baking here too and made a poppy seed cake.



Recipe, please!


----------



## ksuromax

BookerMoose said:


> Since we live downtown with mostly condos and businesses, the businesses all get together and do a big Halloween event for all of the kids in the area.  Notwithstanding my general fear of children, it has become quite an event and is really a lot of fun - and so we also take part by dressing up the furry children and sitting at a cafe to people watch.  Last year one of the businesses said they gave out over 1000 treats - not sure if there were as many this year but it was still a really good crowd.  Here are the "girl-lobsters" (the "boy-lobsters" were a bit camera-shy this year).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3869098


omg, this is too cute!!!!


----------



## minoxa33

Received my new to me BV Sloane in ottone today! Thanks to @septembersiren for authenticating! I went to the post office before work and had a quick look, tried it on. Did not go too well with the jacket shoulder pad - maybe more a summer bag? Any experiences from your side? TIA!


----------



## HereToLearn

minoxa33 said:


> Received my new to me BV Sloane in ottone today! Thanks to @septembersiren for authenticating! I went to the post office before work and had a quick look, tried it on. Did not go too well with the jacket shoulder pad - maybe more a summer bag? Any experiences from your side? TIA!
> 
> View attachment 3869678
> 
> 
> View attachment 3869679
> 
> 
> View attachment 3869680


What a beautiful bag and a stunning color!  That has me on the lookout for one now!  Thank you for posting.


----------



## Mousse

Happy Birthday to our wonderful BVette Grietje!


----------



## diane278

Have a great b-day, G!


----------



## news2me

Joining in the chorus of Happy Birthday wishers to the loveliest BVette. May all your dreams continue coming true.


----------



## minoxa33

Happy Birthday Grietje! [emoji512]


----------



## LouiseCPH

minoxa33 said:


> Received my new to me BV Sloane in ottone today! Thanks to @septembersiren for authenticating! I went to the post office before work and had a quick look, tried it on. Did not go too well with the jacket shoulder pad - maybe more a summer bag? Any experiences from your side? TIA!
> 
> View attachment 3869678
> 
> 
> View attachment 3869679
> 
> 
> View attachment 3869680



Great bag and looks good on you!

I own a Ferro Sloane, and I enjoy it very much. Feels good on the shoulder, and it is nice and slouchy [emoji4]


----------



## ksuromax

minoxa33 said:


> Received my new to me BV Sloane in ottone today! Thanks to @septembersiren for authenticating! I went to the post office before work and had a quick look, tried it on. Did not go too well with the jacket shoulder pad - maybe more a summer bag? Any experiences from your side? TIA!
> 
> View attachment 3869678
> 
> 
> View attachment 3869679
> 
> 
> View attachment 3869680


Congrats!!!  It's a gorgeous bag and stunning colour!!! You will enjoy carrying it, it's a very easy bag  
I have one, my very first BV bag, in Aurore, and i love it dearly! : heart:


----------



## ksuromax

Happy birthday, Grietje!!!!


----------



## Mousse

minoxa33 said:


> Received my new to me BV Sloane in ottone today! Thanks to @septembersiren for authenticating! I went to the post office before work and had a quick look, tried it on. Did not go too well with the jacket shoulder pad - maybe more a summer bag? Any experiences from your side? TIA!
> 
> View attachment 3869678
> 
> 
> View attachment 3869679
> 
> 
> View attachment 3869680



Ottone is one of BV’s best metallics. I have the medium cabat and 3 SLGs. It’s a year round color. You could carry your lovely Sloane on your arm when wearing a coat.

BTW, the leather is a very durable goatskin.


----------



## minoxa33

LouiseCPH said:


> Great bag and looks good on you!
> 
> I own a Ferro Sloane, and I enjoy it very much. Feels good on the shoulder, and it is nice and slouchy [emoji4]



Thank you [emoji4] 
It is loaded and ready for a first outing tomorrow!


----------



## minoxa33

ksuromax said:


> Congrats!!!  It's a gorgeous bag and stunning colour!!! You will enjoy carrying it, it's a very easy bag
> I have one, my very first BV bag, in Aurore, and i love it dearly! : heart:



Thank you [emoji4] It already looks great just sitting there...


----------



## minoxa33

Mousse said:


> Ottone is one of BV’s best metallics. I have the medium cabat and 3 SLGs. It’s a year round color. You could carry your lovely Sloane on your arm when wearing a coat.
> 
> BTW, the leather is a very durable goatskin.



Ah, that is good to know, thank you! It is in really good shape, I am thrilled! [emoji2][emoji106] I have chosen a black coat with a dark green and black wool scarf for tomorrow - it will not be overlooked [emoji1] BTW, DBF calls it the „banana“...


----------



## CoastalCouture

Happy Birthday, Grietje!!! [emoji512]


----------



## diane278

Thanks, friend....


----------



## muchstuff

Joining in with the birthday wishes, Happiest of Birthday to you Grietje!


----------



## septembersiren

Happy Birthday to our dear Grietje!!!! [emoji898][emoji512][emoji182]


----------



## septembersiren

minoxa33 said:


> Ah, that is good to know, thank you! It is in really good shape, I am thrilled! [emoji2][emoji106] I have chosen a black coat with a dark green and black wool scarf for tomorrow - it will not be overlooked [emoji1] BTW, DBF calls it the „banana“...



Hmmmmm sounds like DBF needs some education 
It is not a banana
It is a golden delish pineapple overflowing with lusciousness 
Omg it is an Ottone Cabat probably the most coveted bag BV has ever made [emoji7][emoji102]


----------



## pbkey

Happy birthday grietje


----------



## diane278

minoxa33 said:


> Received my new to me BV Sloane in ottone today! Thanks to @septembersiren for authenticating! I went to the post office before work and had a quick look, tried it on. Did not go too well with the jacket shoulder pad - maybe more a summer bag? Any experiences from your side? TIA!
> 
> View attachment 3869678
> 
> 
> View attachment 3869679
> 
> 
> View attachment 3869680


 
I love seeing a bag sitting “on display” like yours is on the stool. It makes it look like a piece of sculptural art....which we all know BV is!  Yours is a beautiful example....


----------



## grietje

Thank you for the birthday wishes!  51 is a quiet birthday.  Although I scared the sh** out of DH when I joked I'd  be 60 in nine years.

We are heading down to LA for the USC v. AZ game. My sister and SIL are joining and the four of us typically have a lot of fun together.

In terms of BV, I got a lovely orchid and BV book from the wonderful staff at the Carmel boutique.

I'm planning a little day trip to go to Carmel and visit and shop.  Diane is game and if Janice gets a moment She may find time.  Anyone else?  I might sneak off midweek.


----------



## septembersiren

An update on my grandson
He is walking s little bit
After 2 surgeries he has permanent nerve damage in his ankle 
He might need another surgery 
Finally we got the police report 
The car that hit him
They were traveling about 50 mph in a 25 zone and they rear ended him
A bunch of witnesses came forward and said it the car was speeding and they were on the cell phone and Marvin was where a bike was supposed to be obeying traffic 
I doubt he will ever play basketball again
Such a nice kid such a shame 
He wanted to go to culinary school but that might be out now since being a chef requires being on your feet


----------



## muchstuff

septembersiren said:


> An update on my grandson
> He is walking s little bit
> After 2 surgeries he has permanent nerve damage in his ankle
> He might need another surgery
> Finally we got the police report
> The car that hit him
> They were traveling about 50 mph in a 25 zone and they rear ended him
> A bunch of witnesses came forward and said it the car was speeding and they were on the cell phone and Marvin was where a bike was supposed to be obeying traffic
> I doubt he will ever play basketball again
> Such a nice kid such a shame
> He wanted to go to culinary school but that might be out now since being a chef requires being on your feet


I'm so sorry to hear that. I hope he gets adequate financial compensation from the driver if nothing else. What is the driver being charged with?


----------



## septembersiren

muchstuff said:


> I'm so sorry to hear that. I hope he gets adequate financial compensation from the driver if nothing else. What is the driver being charged with?



Reckless driving
Reckless endangerment of a minor
Speeding
Something else I don’t remember


----------



## muchstuff

septembersiren said:


> Reckless driving
> Reckless endangerment of a minor
> Speeding
> Something else I don’t remember


Keep us posted both on the charges and on his recovery!


----------



## minoxa33

septembersiren said:


> Hmmmmm sounds like DBF needs some education
> It is not a banana
> It is a golden delish pineapple overflowing with lusciousness
> Omg it is an Ottone Cabat probably the most coveted bag BV has ever made [emoji7][emoji102]



LOL, I have told him [emoji1] Mine is not a cabat, but he was with me at the store when I tried the golden cabat with crocodile handles in September in Düsseldorf. Whether he likes it or not, his handbag knowledge is steadily increasing and he recognises several brands already [emoji6]



diane278 said:


> I love seeing a bag sitting “on display” like yours is on the stool. It makes it look like a piece of sculptural art....which we all know BV is!  Yours is a beautiful example....



Thank you [emoji4] I bought this thing because I liked it and now it is often the place to photograph my bags. Who would have thought?


----------



## minoxa33

septembersiren said:


> An update on my grandson
> He is walking s little bit
> After 2 surgeries he has permanent nerve damage in his ankle
> He might need another surgery
> Finally we got the police report
> The car that hit him
> They were traveling about 50 mph in a 25 zone and they rear ended him
> A bunch of witnesses came forward and said it the car was speeding and they were on the cell phone and Marvin was where a bike was supposed to be obeying traffic
> I doubt he will ever play basketball again
> Such a nice kid such a shame
> He wanted to go to culinary school but that might be out now since being a chef requires being on your feet



Wishing your grandson all the best! [emoji253]


----------



## diane278

minoxa33 said:


> Thank you [emoji4] I bought this thing because I liked it and now it is often the place to photograph my bags. Who would have thought?


 
I have a similar piece and am thinking about copying you! It’s a perfect throne for your BV’s to pose on......


----------



## minoxa33

diane278 said:


> I have a similar piece and am thinking about copying you! It’s a perfect throne for your BV’s to pose on......



Oh yes, please do! This would be fun! I think it is for flowers but I would be afraid to ruin the wood... Here is another one:


----------



## diane278

minoxa33 said:


> Oh yes, please do! This would be fun! I think it is for flowers but I would be afraid to ruin the wood... Here is another one:
> 
> View attachment 3871729



Mine is an Asian design that’s holding a stack of towels in a bathroom. Turns out it’s too low to use for this so I decided to use one of the stools that I have books stacked on, as I prefer my books stacked rather than in bookcases. 

I bought a NLG disco bag for Vegas but didn’t take it.  Here it is:


----------



## Mousse

septembersiren said:


> An update on my grandson
> He is walking s little bit
> After 2 surgeries he has permanent nerve damage in his ankle
> He might need another surgery
> Finally we got the police report
> The car that hit him
> They were traveling about 50 mph in a 25 zone and they rear ended him
> A bunch of witnesses came forward and said it the car was speeding and they were on the cell phone and Marvin was where a bike was supposed to be obeying traffic
> I doubt he will ever play basketball again
> Such a nice kid such a shame
> He wanted to go to culinary school but that might be out now since being a chef requires being on your feet



Sending positive thoughts to you and your family.


----------



## ksuromax

SS, i'm so sorry for your GS, this is so unfair  
Sending big hug your way  kids do recover better than us, and being so young he still has a chance to get it fixed a few years later with tech progress in medicine and science in general


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

septembersiren said:


> An update on my grandson
> He is walking s little bit
> After 2 surgeries he has permanent nerve damage in his ankle
> He might need another surgery
> Finally we got the police report
> The car that hit him
> They were traveling about 50 mph in a 25 zone and they rear ended him
> A bunch of witnesses came forward and said it the car was speeding and they were on the cell phone and Marvin was where a bike was supposed to be obeying traffic
> I doubt he will ever play basketball again
> Such a nice kid such a shame
> He wanted to go to culinary school but that might be out now since being a chef requires being on your feet



I’m so sorry to hear that.  We are sending him lots of healing vibes.


----------



## diane278

I definitely need a 12 step program to curb my bag appetite. A stay on Ban Island is imminent. Packing now.


----------



## ksuromax

diane278 said:


> I definitely need a 12 step program to curb my bag appetite. A stay on Ban Island is imminent. Packing now.


've you got something new?


----------



## diane278

ksuromax said:


> 've you got something new?



No, nothing new. I decided to make a preemptive strike before I made a purchase that might be a mistake.  I found myself looking for “something new” just for the sake of something new.  Remarkably, I recognized it and immediately booked an Allegient Air flight to Ban Island.  They now have wi-fi but no UPS or FEDEX delivery.  I’m safe for awhile....


----------



## septembersiren

diane278 said:


> No, nothing new. I decided to make a preemptive strike before I made a purchase that might be a mistake.  I found myself looking for “something new” just for the sake of something new.  Remarkably, I recognized it and immediately booked an Allegient Air flight to Ban Island.  They now have wi-fi but no UPS or FEDEX delivery.  I’m safe for awhile....



I know what is wrong
Diane you are feeling guilty
You think you need to get rid of “something “ before you get something new 
You do!!!!!
Send the old stuff to me [emoji3][emoji7][emoji106]


----------



## diane278

septembersiren said:


> I know what is wrong
> Diane you are feeling guilty
> You think you need to get rid of “something “ before you get something new
> You do!!!!!
> Send the old stuff to me [emoji3][emoji7][emoji106]



LOL. Anything’s possible with me!


----------



## diane278

The new Ban Island. Everything you need except access to BV.


----------



## ksuromax

diane278 said:


> LOL. Anything’s possible with me!


Lol  shall i pm you my address as well??


----------



## minoxa33

diane278 said:


> Mine is an Asian design that’s holding a stack of towels in a bathroom. Turns out it’s too low to use for this so I decided to use one of the stools that I have books stacked on, as I prefer my books stacked rather than in bookcases.
> 
> I bought a NLG disco bag for Vegas but didn’t take it.  Here it is:
> View attachment 3871786



Sorry, I just forgot to answer! I love the pic but I have to say that I am a bit distracted by the painting, art etc. books and stool [emoji7]


----------



## diane278

minoxa33 said:


> Sorry, I just forgot to answer! I love the pic but I have to say that I am a bit distracted by the painting, art etc. books and stool [emoji7]



I’m drawn to vibrant colors in my art.  It’s impossible to escape it in my house. I always have to crop it out of the photos I post.  (I’m not an artist myself but I’m a very enthusiastic collector.).


----------



## septembersiren

I am a big fan of illustrators
My favorite is Alphonse Mucha 
I like stark
Landscapes of snow with a fence with shadows 
Lots of black and white 
Old family pics


----------



## GoStanford

NM Last Call is having a 50% off one item sale online this weekend.  Of course I looked for BV, but it's all sunglasses.  I found a pretty pair of earrings and came very close to placing the order (another brand) but ended up deciding against it.  Why is it that big sales seem so tempting, like we're actually benefiting by spending half what we would have otherwise, as opposed to not spending anything at all?  Merchants sure have the consumer mindset figured out.


----------



## septembersiren

Brrrrr it got winter all of a sudden


----------



## muchstuff

septembersiren said:


> Brrrrr it got winter all of a sudden


Time to hibernate


----------



## grietje

It's Harry's 6th birthday today...


----------



## muchstuff

grietje said:


> It's Harry's 6th birthday today...
> View attachment 3877550
> View attachment 3877548


OMG Happy Birthday Harry!


----------



## diane278

grietje said:


> It's Harry's 6th birthday today...
> View attachment 3877550
> View attachment 3877548



He’s such a sweetheart!


----------



## ksuromax

grietje said:


> It's Harry's 6th birthday today...
> View attachment 3877550
> View attachment 3877548


OMG!! How cute!!!


----------



## CoastalCouture

grietje said:


> It's Harry's 6th birthday today...
> View attachment 3877550
> View attachment 3877548



Happy Birthday Harry. My pal here, B, “says Woof! Looks like one tasty bite all for you!”


----------



## Mousse

diane278 said:


> He’s such a sweetheart!



He sure is. And he’s such a lap dog says his Auntie Mousse.


----------



## septembersiren

Awwww he got a cheeseburger 
I always get Wicky Frosty Paws for bday

Happy Birthday Harry [emoji322][emoji322][emoji322][emoji322][emoji488][emoji488][emoji895][emoji487][emoji489][emoji512][emoji507][emoji514][emoji462]


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

Nickel: Happy Barkday, Harry!


----------



## jburgh

Happy Barkday, Harry....Bella, Esther & Emma


----------



## septembersiren

Who is cooking for Thanksgiving 
I am
My Philly son is coming
The usual will be cooking
Anti pasta appetizer (prusitto mozzarella cherry tomato skewers) olives roasted peppers
Baked Brie (in puff pastry)
Turkey/gravy
Butternut Squash stuffing
Roasted Brussels sprouts w/bacon
String bean casserole [emoji57]
Homemade cranberry sauce
Mashed sweet potatoes 
Crescent rolls 
Homemade applesauce
Key lime pie
Carrot cake 
Cheese cake 
Fruit salad
Wine
Coffee

Anybody make anything extra yummy? Mousse?


----------



## diane278

septembersiren said:


> Who is cooking for Thanksgiving
> I am
> My Philly son is coming
> The usual will be cooking
> Anti pasta appetizer (prusitto mozzarella cherry tomato skewers) olives roasted peppers
> Baked Brie (in puff pastry)
> Turkey/gravy
> Butternut Squash stuffing
> Roasted Brussels sprouts w/bacon
> String bean casserole [emoji57]
> Homemade cranberry sauce
> Mashed sweet potatoes
> Crescent rolls
> Homemade applesauce
> Key lime pie
> Carrot cake
> Cheese cake
> Fruit salad
> Wine
> Coffee
> 
> Anybody make anything extra yummy? Mousse?



So.....what time should I be there?  My sister is doing ours this year and I can guarantee there won’t be key lime pie and cheesecake.


----------



## septembersiren

diane278 said:


> So.....what time should I be there?  My sister is doing ours this year and I can guarantee there won’t be key lime pie and cheesecake.



My DDIL is making the carrot cake and key lime pie
Where my son works they own a bakery
They supply all the casinos and chain restaurants with their cheesecakes
Ours will be one of the unsalable cheesecakes
Nothing wrong with it just not perfect enough for sale

Dinner will be 5ish
Bring your appetite


----------



## grietje

I'm hosting 12 and will take on the majority of the cooking.  I'll assign pie and some appetizers to my in-laws.  My friend Jen will make rolls.  Pretty much standard fair.


----------



## BookerMoose

jburgh said:


> Happy Barkday, Harry....Bella, Esther & Emma


 Hey, wait a minute...  Who is Emma?!?!


----------



## Mousse

septembersiren said:


> Who is cooking for Thanksgiving
> I am
> My Philly son is coming
> The usual will be cooking
> Anti pasta appetizer (prusitto mozzarella cherry tomato skewers) olives roasted peppers
> Baked Brie (in puff pastry)
> Turkey/gravy
> Butternut Squash stuffing
> Roasted Brussels sprouts w/bacon
> String bean casserole [emoji57]
> Homemade cranberry sauce
> Mashed sweet potatoes
> Crescent rolls
> Homemade applesauce
> Key lime pie
> Carrot cake
> Cheese cake
> Fruit salad
> Wine
> Coffee
> 
> Anybody make anything extra yummy? Mousse?



Mousse is going to Napa for a thanksgiving as we do every year. I always bring the coffee and tea being in the biz. Due to popular demand because I didn’t make them last year, I’m making my infamous hatch chili bacon, cheddar deviled eggs for noshing predinner. I may also make a pecan ganache tart laced with a bit of chipotle for kick.


----------



## septembersiren

Mousse said:


> Mousse is going to Napa for a thanksgiving as we do every year. I always bring the coffee and tea being in the biz. Due to popular demand because I didn’t make them last year, I’m making my infamous hatch chili bacon, cheddar deviled eggs for noshing predinner. I may also make a pecan ganache tart laced with a bit of chipotle for kick.



I’m going with Mousse


----------



## diane278

septembersiren said:


> I’m going with Mousse



Then who’s going to fix me dinner at your house? You said to be there at 5!


----------



## septembersiren

I’ll cook before I go 
Lol
No one goes hungry at my house


----------



## diane278

septembersiren said:


> I’ll cook before I go
> Lol
> No one goes hungry at my house



Ok. That’s fine. Thanks! For a minute I thought I was in trouble....whew!


----------



## Mousse

Hey S, This is for you. After we took care of all the memorial and estate details for my MIL, we had time for us. We headed out to New Orleans East. Had lunch at St. Roch Market. St. Roch was a grocery store on St. Claude that was destroyed by the evil Katrina. The building came back as a fab. food hall. Fish had gumbo. I had blue crab cakes garnished with a spicy corn sauce. TDF.


----------



## septembersiren

Mousse said:


> Hey S, This is for you. After we took care of all the memorial and estate details for my MIL, we had time for us. We headed out to New Orleans East. Had lunch at St. Roch Market. St. Roch was a grocery store on St. Claude that was destroyed by the evil Katrina. The building came back as a fab. food hall. Fish had gumbo. I had blue crab cakes garnished with a spicy corn sauce. TDF.
> View attachment 3882711



Mmmmm yum yum yum


----------



## Passerine123

CoastalCouture said:


> My Italian adventure has come and gone. I held off making any major handbag purchases before my trip and was thinking that maybe I would find something at the BV outlet if I ever made it there. Well, I went to the Uffizi instead. My need for intreciatto beauty had been filled by a hobo beauty from Jennifer Tattenelli of Casini Firenze.  Buttery soft and luxurious, this bag makes the heart sing. I knew it was the one as soon as I saw it. Still, I slept on it for two days and had the fun of bringing a couple of friends along for the shared shopping experience.  We followed with a delicious lunch in a most stylish caffe right next door at JT Caffe, on Piazza Pitti, Firenze (Florence).



Was so glad to read this. My friends and I were on a "girl's trip" to Florence last week-end and we all did some shopping at Casini. I was very tempted by her woven bags but resisted and bought my husband a gorgeous Jennifer Tattanelli thick cashmere cardigan instead, which he loves (I'm a good wife ). My husband and I are going to Italy in February, spending 4 nights in Florence, and will be heading back to Casini to shop there, so glad to read you're happy with the bag. Is it lined in suede the way my BV Olimpia is?

Thanks also for the JT caffe tip, we will try it out. By the way, for any TPFers traveling to Florence who want to save money on accommodation so they can spend more on shopping , my friends and I highly recommend the Palazzo Guadagni, where we stayed. Old-fashioned but charming, only 90 euros a night inc breakfast, and has a beautiful covered balcony overlooking the wonderful Piazza San Spirito and with views of the city and the hills around Florence. Does have airco for warm weather visits.


----------



## septembersiren

Did my Thanksgiving shopping yesterday
The biggest bird I could get was 18.75 lbs
I hope it is big enough my son loves leftovers 

On another note I start iron infusions Tuesday’s 
I hope it gives me enough energy to cook
It is kinda of scary when the doctor says “your hemoglobin and Iron levels are so low why aren’t you dead” thank you Medical man
At least for now they have stopped talking the “c” word
So Tuesday Iron after work they say 2 hrs
Wednesday after work blood transfusion which will take about 8-12 hrs 
I figure I will be home around 2 am
I will stuff my turkey and put it breast side down and roast on a slow oven 250 until I get up
It should be done by11 
And ohhhhhhh the aroma you wake up to yum yum
Just set table make the appetizers and wait for company

Happy Turkey [emoji884] day everyone


----------



## ksuromax

Take care SS and have a lovely celebration!


----------



## septembersiren




----------



## Mousse

Happy Thanksgiving all. We’re in Napa Valley. It’s a cloudy day. The hot air balloons are out flying by our hotel.


----------



## ksuromax

Happy Thankgiving, Dearest BV-ettes!!


----------



## Mousse

Turducken from NoLa.


----------



## septembersiren

This years turkey with butternut squash stuffing
Unfortunately I didn’t feel well and ate nothing 
But everyone said it was delish


----------



## ksuromax

septembersiren said:


> View attachment 3888618
> 
> 
> This years turkey with butternut squash stuffing
> Unfortunately I didn’t feel well and ate nothing
> But everyone said it was delish


Looks absolutely fab!!


----------



## Phiomega

Happy Thanksgiving everyone! Thank you for sending the pics of the turkeys.... no thanksgiving here, so no delicious turkeys!


----------



## septembersiren

Marvin is now able to walk without the boot or the crutch
I am so grateful that he will recover about 95%


----------



## grietje

We have a birthday!  An extraordinary, kind, intelligent woman who we call Mousse!

Have a happy happy biirthday!!!


----------



## diane278

Happy birthday, Mousse!


----------



## CoastalCouture

Happy Birthday dear Mousse! Time for a celebration [emoji322]


----------



## zooba

Happy Birthday @Mousse!!!  Hope you have a fabulous day


----------



## news2me

Best wishes on your birthday, Mousse.


----------



## septembersiren

Happy Birthday Mousse [emoji898][emoji253][emoji512][emoji182]


----------



## missbellamama

Mousse, have a wonderful day !


----------



## Phiomega

Happy birthday Mousse!!!


----------



## muchstuff

Happiest of BDays Mousse!


----------



## ksuromax

Happy birthday Mousse!! Have a lovely day!


----------



## septembersiren

Just want to shout out a big  thank you to Mousse Kursomax and Grietje for helping in the authenticate thread [emoji307][emoji684][emoji122][emoji182]


----------



## Mousse

septembersiren said:


> Just want to shout out a big  thank you to Mousse Kursomax and Grietje for helping in the authenticate thread [emoji307][emoji684][emoji122][emoji182]



Happy to share my expertise!


----------



## ksuromax

septembersiren said:


> Just want to shout out a big  thank you to Mousse Kursomax and Grietje for helping in the authenticate thread [emoji307][emoji684][emoji122][emoji182]


great pleasure and honor to be of help, not as much in Auth This, but in ID this


----------



## GoStanford

I've been enjoying the photos some of you cross-post between BV and Hermes with your bags and scarves 
I've started down the road of Hermes scarves - it's been a therapeutic adventure during our remodel at home.  A little bit of cheer and beauty now and then while our routine is disrupted.  I still look at BV bags regularly and enjoy all your photos.  The idea of giving a second life to some scarves that need rehoming appeals to me.


----------



## ksuromax

GoStanford said:


> I've been enjoying the photos some of you cross-post between BV and Hermes with your bags and scarves
> I've started down the road of Hermes scarves - it's been a therapeutic adventure during our remodel at home.  A little bit of cheer and beauty now and then while our routine is disrupted.  I still look at BV bags regularly and enjoy all your photos.  The idea of giving a second life to some scarves that need rehoming appeals to me.


i understand, your post is addressed to me 
it is not a much cheaper hobby, but definitely a much more wise and space-friendly, i must say 
when i realized i had too many bags and i needed to create something new to help me a) rotate them all better, and b) find more ways of lifting my more-casual-that-office-dress-code-requires style up, scarves have become my way to go, even with a simplest t-shirt and black pants, just by adding a vibrant BV bag and a piece of matching silk you get instantly a look that is just fine for the office, does not make you feel overclad, helps to change the look quickly from day to evening, allows you to keep the numbers under control ( i significantly reduced my bags purchases since my scarf addiction started), and i know one and the same bag can be easily used during the whole week (if i am busy to change) just by a change of the scarf. 
Plus, it's such a great fun in the scarf thread in H forum, so many ideas, such brilliant pieces which i will never see in real life.... 
glad to see you there


----------



## GoStanford

ksuromax said:


> i understand, your post is addressed to me
> it is not a much cheaper hobby, but definitely a much more wise and space-friendly, i must say


The time difference allows us to chat here on the forum!  Yes, you definitely set a good example of how to change up the look with a great bag and scarf - I enjoy your photos very much.  And I totally agree with you about the space-saving aspect of the scarf collecting.  Keep those photos coming!


----------



## ksuromax

GoStanford said:


> The time difference allows us to chat here on the forum!  Yes, you definitely set a good example of how to change up the look with a great bag and scarf - I enjoy your photos very much.  And I totally agree with you about the space-saving aspect of the scarf collecting.  Keep those photos coming!


  thanks!


----------



## septembersiren

There was just a 5.1 earthquake in Dover Delaware but my furniture was shaking in Ventnor NJ


----------



## grietje

Yikes S!  Even though I live in CA, I’ve only experienced one earthquake.  And it was no fun.  Very disconcerting.  I slept through Northridge (was visiting friends in Pasadena) and I was on my bike in Davis when the big one in the Bay Area happened.


----------



## CoastalCouture

septembersiren said:


> There was just a 5.1 earthquake in Dover Delaware but my furniture was shaking in Ventnor NJ



Enough to get your attention, isn’t it?


----------



## grietje

I left Bodega Bay and drove north to Sea Ranch to spend time with my parents.  There’s a lovely trail called the Salal trail and the dogs and I explored it this morning.


----------



## Mousse

grietje said:


> I left Bodega Bay and drove north to Sea Ranch to spend time with my parents.  There’s a lovely trail called the Salal trail and the dogs and I explored it this morning.
> View attachment 3894509



My favorite doggies. [emoji179]


----------



## septembersiren

Wicky is finally growing some fur on her butt
The hair on her back hasn’t started to come in yet
But she had sweaters and coats
She is now being weaned off the steroids and we will see what happens
Hopefully all the bugs have gone back to H**l where they belong 
The Vet said it is not her diet it is the environment


----------



## diane278

Poor baby. Hope she’s healed by Christmas.....or sooner.


----------



## septembersiren

This is my kinda of Christmas tree
[emoji319]


----------



## ksuromax

septembersiren said:


> View attachment 3898136
> 
> 
> This is my kinda of Christmas tree
> [emoji319]


----------



## Mousse

septembersiren said:


> View attachment 3898136
> 
> 
> This is my kinda of Christmas tree
> [emoji319]



Holy cannoli! Yum.


----------



## septembersiren

Mousse
I just read an article that said the world is running out of coffee
That we should be out of coffee by 2080 
Yikes!!!!! 
Not allowed caffeine anymore but I do enjoy a good cup of decaf once in awhile 
I tell myself that even decaf has some caffeine [emoji13]


----------



## GoStanford

Quick question for those of you with small leather goods.  I bought a lanyard that has a shiny finish.  I prefer nappa leather over the exotic leathers, and I thought this was ossidato perhaps.  The SA didn’t seem certain but said it was lambskin and not snakeskin - I didn’t ask about lizard.  It was priced at 260, which online seems like the base price for a lanyard.  I will try to post a good photo later.  Do the lanyards come in an ossidato finish?

I may exchange it for something more matte anyway.


----------



## grietje

GoStanford said:


> Quick question for those of you with small leather goods.  I bought a lanyard that has a shiny finish...  Do the lanyards come in an ossidato finish?...



Funny, I just bought my first lanyard - a denim gros grain one. It’s got the metallic sheen. I don’t know about ossidato in particular but I do know the key chains and lanyards have been made in range of metallic-type finishes.  Sometimes it’s the color itself, sometimes it’s a grosgrain or metallic version of a seasonal color. 

I’m normally not a lanyard girl but I like how it adds a bit of color and interest and that it’s functional in terms of keeping a tote shut as well as holding keys.  We will have to see if it is, in fact, me but I’m hopeful.


----------



## Love Of My Life

septembersiren said:


> View attachment 3898136
> 
> 
> This is my kinda of Christmas tree
> [emoji319][/QUOTE


----------



## Love Of My Life

Just delicious looking


----------



## GoStanford

grietje said:


> Funny, I just bought my first lanyard - a denim gros grain one. It’s got the metallic sheen. I don’t know about ossidato in particular but I do know the key chains and lanyards have been made in range of metallic-type finishes.  Sometimes it’s the color itself, sometimes it’s a grosgrain or metallic version of a seasonal color.



Good to know - I bet mine is similar.  I agree, lanyards are not 100% critical for me as I have my keys on a chain anyway, one that I put in my pocket as needed during the day.  But they are beautiful accent pieces and I have seen how Mousse and others use them regularly.  Will let you know if I exchange mine or not.  It is a charcoal to black metallic, quite pretty.


----------



## septembersiren

GoStanford said:


> Good to know - I bet mine is similar.  I agree, lanyards are not 100% critical for me as I have my keys on a chain anyway, one that I put in my pocket as needed during the day.  But they are beautiful accent pieces and I have seen how Mousse and others use them regularly.  Will let you know if I exchange mine or not.  It is a charcoal to black metallic, quite pretty.



They have in the past made lanyards in metallics 
They have also made them in exotics
I love my lanyard 
Of all the SLGs I have I think my lanyard is holding up the best considering the amount of use it gets


----------



## ksuromax

GoStanford said:


> Quick question for those of you with small leather goods.  I bought a lanyard that has a shiny finish.  I prefer nappa leather over the exotic leathers, and I thought this was ossidato perhaps.  The SA didn’t seem certain but said it was lambskin and not snakeskin - I didn’t ask about lizard.  It was priced at 260, which online seems like the base price for a lanyard.  I will try to post a good photo later.  Do the lanyards come in an ossidato finish?
> 
> I may exchange it for something more matte anyway.


I got mine one and only lanyard from Matches, it's dark aged bronze colour, official name Antique Gold, it's a good neutral, with some sheen on it, but very gentle, and it's not exotic, neither it's gross grain. It's 23:00 here, light is not good, will take a good close up tomorrow morning


----------



## ksuromax

GoStanford said:


> Quick question for those of you with small leather goods.  I bought a lanyard that has a shiny finish.  I prefer nappa leather over the exotic leathers, and I thought this was ossidato perhaps.  The SA didn’t seem certain but said it was lambskin and not snakeskin - I didn’t ask about lizard.  It was priced at 260, which online seems like the base price for a lanyard.  I will try to post a good photo later.  Do the lanyards come in an ossidato finish?
> 
> I may exchange it for something more matte anyway.


Here's mine, in the light and in the shade, no flash


----------



## GoStanford

And here’s mine in outdoor lighting.  Any thoughts on materials are welcome.


----------



## diane278

Here are mine: NLG Ayers; Argento; canard; Irish; denim; & Barolo. In bright light. No flash.


Closeup:


No natural light: 


MIA: There’s an old indigo in my car holding a mail key.  There was a Byzantine.  I haven’t seen her in ages....probably ran away.....


----------



## diane278

GoStanford said:


> View attachment 3901062
> 
> 
> And here’s mine in outdoor lighting.  Any thoughts on materials are welcome.


My Argento was $260, as were the colored ones. I think the NLG/Ayers was $280. (I remember it was over the standard price and I’m pretty sure it was $280.).
 I can’t help with the materials, due to lack of knowledge in that area. Sorry.


----------



## ksuromax

GoStanford said:


> View attachment 3901062
> 
> 
> And here’s mine in outdoor lighting.  Any thoughts on materials are welcome.


Looks like Moon Ardoise nappa to me


----------



## Mousse

diane278 said:


> Here are mine: NLG Ayers; Argento; canard; Irish; denim; & Barolo. In bright light. No flash.
> View attachment 3901063
> 
> Closeup:
> View attachment 3901064
> 
> No natural light:
> View attachment 3901065
> 
> MIA: There’s an old indigo in my car holding a mail key.  There was a Byzantine.  I haven’t seen her in ages....probably ran away.....



Nice collection! Are you bringing them to our mini meet-up in Carmel? I’m bringing the new cabat with canard SLGs and silver BV baubles.


----------



## Mousse

Dinner and bubbly at our mini BVette meet-up at Damatra Cafe in lovely Carmel with Grietje, Diane and Mousse. We had such a great time. The owner played the mandolin and we danced with other restaurant guests.


----------



## diane278

An LE large Nero Cabat....a medium Barolo cabat .....and a medium Nero Cabat.....all in attendance. 
There’s an upcoming visit to the Carmel boutique today.


	

		
			
		

		
	
.


----------



## septembersiren

diane278 said:


> An LE large Nero Cabat....a medium Barolo cabat .....and a medium Nero Cabat.....all in attendance.
> There’s an upcoming visit to the Carmel boutique today.
> View attachment 3901863
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .



We need a reveal of anything that hitched a ride home from Carmel
Did any of you 3 lovely ladies pick up any stowaways or hitch hikers????


----------



## diane278

septembersiren said:


> We need a reveal of anything that hitched a ride home from Carmel
> Did any of you 3 lovely ladies pick up any stowaways or hitch hikers????



Not yet.....but we’re still here......


----------



## septembersiren

diane278 said:


> Not yet.....but we’re still here......



I only live vicariously you know


----------



## CoastalCouture

Sounds like pure BV magic. Sure wish I could just pop down!


----------



## ksuromax

diane278 said:


> An LE large Nero Cabat....a medium Barolo cabat .....and a medium Nero Cabat.....all in attendance.
> There’s an upcoming visit to the Carmel boutique today.
> View attachment 3901863
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


that's absolutely incredible!!!  beyond words gorgeous!!!


----------



## Mousse

CoastalCouture said:


> Sounds like pure BV magic. Sure wish I could just pop down!



This was a last minute idea. Let’s plan another Carmel meet up in the spring.


----------



## septembersiren

I hope they were impressed at Carmel when those 3 lovely cabats walked in attached to 3 gorgeous women


----------



## septembersiren

It’s snowing in Ventnor Nj
And it isn’t pretty


----------



## Mousse

septembersiren said:


> It’s snowing in Ventnor Nj
> And it isn’t pretty



Stay warm!


----------



## Mousse

septembersiren said:


> I hope they were impressed at Carmel when those 3 lovely cabats walked in attached to 3 gorgeous women



It was fun having people on the street and in shops spot 3 cabats.


----------



## Mousse

More pix from our Carmel meet up.


----------



## diane278

Someone got a new Nero Cervo loop.
Grietje also got black flats and a silver necklace (not shown). We were served champagne and a tray of appetizers.


----------



## diane278

Mousse said:


> Stay warm!


+1


----------



## septembersiren

diane278 said:


> Someone got a new Nero Cervo loop.
> Grietje also got black flats and a silver necklace (not shown). We were served champagne and a tray of appetizers.
> View attachment 3902404



Very Chic


----------



## diane278

A parting gift bag (sitting on a stack of empty boxes): 


Inside: a copy of the Holiday Gift Guide and chocolates:


----------



## ksuromax

What a fab time you're having there!!


----------



## Mousse

diane278 said:


> A parting gift bag (sitting on a stack of empty boxes):
> View attachment 3902533
> 
> Inside: a copy of the Holiday Gift Guide and chocolates:
> View attachment 3902532



The Carmel team treated the “Cabat Sisters” like BV royalty. We so appreciated their hospitality.


----------



## diane278

Tried this little beauty on in Carmel. I’m still enamored by it......but the price.   Was told there’s a cabat coming that’s a similar look but in calf and tan/brown hues (no gray). That new cabat will be somewhere in the $10K price range.
There’s also another lido coming called Lodi Chain. Comes in New Steel, Nero and Mist. There’s a small brass chain sewn into the fetucce. Less than this one......I think around $13K.


	

		
			
		

		
	
 It just looks like it should be sitting next to my nuvolato lido.....


----------



## Viaggiare

That’s a pretty bag.  Saw it in Wailea and I was told less than 20 were made.


----------



## CoastalCouture

diane278 said:


> Tried this little beauty on in Carmel. I’m still enamored by it......but the price.   Was told there’s a cabat coming that’s a similar look but in calf and tan/brown hues (no gray). That new cabat will be somewhere in the $10K price range.
> There’s also another lido coming called Lodi Chain. Comes in New Steel, Nero and Mist. There’s a small brass chain sewn into the fetucce. Less than this one......I think around $13K.
> View attachment 3903235
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It just looks like it should be sitting next to my nuvolato lido.....



Dianne, this one is really beautiful. I’ll bet it made you forget all about those H bags that have been tempting you in your weaker moments.


----------



## diane278

CoastalCouture said:


> Dianne, this one is really beautiful. I’ll bet it made you forget all about those H bags that have been tempting you in your weaker moments.



True! I’ve moved on from the H acquisition idea. I didn’t see this in irl until now. Danah had it at VF for a few days when it was first released, but I decided not to drive over to see it, as I feared I might succumb to its beauty.  It really is a stunner.....although it is heavy.  Even though it can be an inconvenience, it can also be a benefit not living close to a BV, especially when trying to resist temptation.


----------



## septembersiren

diane278 said:


> Tried this little beauty on in Carmel. I’m still enamored by it......but the price.   Was told there’s a cabat coming that’s a similar look but in calf and tan/brown hues (no gray). That new cabat will be somewhere in the $10K price range.
> There’s also another lido coming called Lodi Chain. Comes in New Steel, Nero and Mist. There’s a small brass chain sewn into the fetucce. Less than this one......I think around $13K.
> View attachment 3903235
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It just looks like it should be sitting next to my nuvolato lido.....



It is gorgeous


----------



## septembersiren

septembersiren said:


> It is gorgeous



I would stay away from anything with a chain woven into it
Years ago they did a Veneta with chains
#1 repaired bag 
Chains would catch on things
Unless they do it differently


----------



## diane278

septembersiren said:


> I would stay away from anything with a chain woven into it
> Years ago they did a Veneta with chains
> #1 repaired bag
> Chains would catch on things
> Unless they do it differently



I hadn’t thought of that. I think it would add to the weight.  I’ve been feeling like my bag needs are being met with bags I have now.....and it would be great if this feeling lasted awhile.


----------



## annie9999

diane278 said:


> Tried this little beauty on in Carmel. .



that bag really looks great on you-


----------



## diane278

annie9999 said:


> that bag really looks great on you-



Thank you. It’s a beautiful bag and I love the lido size. It’s the size of the discontinued Asian cabat. (I sure wish they’d bring the Asian size back.)  It’s a big leap from my comfort zone in price.


----------



## septembersiren

diane278 said:


> Thank you. It’s a beautiful bag and I love the lido size. It’s the size of the discontinued Asian cabat. (I sure wish they’d bring the Asian size back.)  It’s a big leap from my comfort zone in price.



I think they did away with the mini cabat so that people would buy the lido


----------



## septembersiren

To those that celebrate the festival of light Happy Hanukkah


----------



## momoc

Just bought the Montebello mini because it has been tempting me since I saw the purseblog post on it and it’s on sale. It’s gonna be my first BV, can’t wait for it to arrive! Despite the fact that I always thought my first BV was going to be a knot (still will get one some day) but I couldn’t resist! After I closed and reopened the purchase tab three times I knew it’s a purchase I should make  Now the wait...


----------



## pbkey

momoc said:


> Just bought the Montebello mini because it has been tempting me since I saw the purseblog post on it and it’s on sale. It’s gonna be my first BV, can’t wait for it to arrive! Despite the fact that I always thought my first BV was going to be a knot (still will get one some day) but I couldn’t resist! After I closed and reopened the purchase tab three times I knew it’s a purchase I should make  Now the wait...


congrats on your first bv - which Color did u get?


----------



## muchstuff

septembersiren said:


> View attachment 3906200
> 
> 
> To those that celebrate the festival of light Happy Hanukkah


How lovely, +1


----------



## LLANeedle

Diane.........get it.......life is short.


----------



## ksuromax

Happy holidays, in any form and tradition, wishing everyone the peace and good health!!!


----------



## ksuromax

My one of the biggest wishes came true today!!! Since the day my old Blackberry was retired and i got a new phone from the office, a smartphone, big full touchscreen thing, i hated it with all my heart!!! And it finally died yesterday!!! (Lasted less than a year! I definitely didn't baby it!) So, i had to order a new one on urgent basis, and i requested a new Blackberry with a real keyboard!!!!  
hoooraaay to easy typing!!! I have nothing to wish for on xmas!!


----------



## diane278

LLANeedle said:


> Diane.........get it.......life is short.



I’ve been thinking about it. I’m not sure it’s a bag I’d use a lot.  I have the photo on my phone.  The straps are not adjustable on this bag. I couldn’t wear it comfortably over a coat. But it’s pretty cool....


----------



## momoc

pbkey said:


> congrats on your first bv - which Color did u get?


Thank you! It was the velvet ombre one in green (moss)! It's another reason I was hesitant - I tend to want the first bag I get from a brand to be a "classic" one, so for bv like something in intrecciato leather...but then I remembered the number one (and only) rule is simply: follow your heart! And I have been loving the ombre look since I saw it months ago!


----------



## grietje

diane278 said:


> I’ve been thinking about it...



Really?  It's quite marvelous and you've talked about it since seeing it on the runway.  Is the price the major driver?  Re the coat:  It doesn't have to serve every purpose.  Slinky doesn't get much use in Winter and Rizzo won't get much use in the Summer.  But that doesn't mean they're not spectacular.  It might be worth consigning and testing out with all your clothes.


----------



## diane278

grietje said:


> Really?  It's quite marvelous and you've talked about it since seeing it on the runway.  Is the price the major driver?  Re the coat:  It doesn't have to serve every purpose.  Slinky doesn't get much use in Winter and Rizzo won't get much use in the Summer.  But that doesn't mean they're not spectacular.  It might be worth consigning and testing out with all your clothes.



The price is certainly a factor. But It would need to be a winter bag for me. The summer version is my nuvolato tote, which I never seem to stop using once spring arrives. I think this looks like a winter bag.  I really had moved past it until I saw it in Carmel last week. I’m impulsive and I’m paying attention to the fact that I haven’t jumped on it.  Several weeks ago, I was ready to pounce on an Hermes.  I need to give myself a cooling off period.


----------



## BookerMoose

ksuromax said:


> My one of the biggest wishes came true today!!! Since the day my old Blackberry was retired and i got a new phone from the office, a smartphone, big full touchscreen thing, i hated it with all my heart!!! And it finally died yesterday!!! (Lasted less than a year! I definitely didn't baby it!) So, i had to order a new one on urgent basis, and i requested a new Blackberry with a real keyboard!!!!
> hoooraaay to easy typing!!! I have nothing to wish for on xmas!!



Yay for you!  I'm holding on to my BlackBerry until they have to pry it out of my hands!  Is your new one a full Android with a BlackBerry keyboard, or a leftover BlackBerry (which is what I have)?  Someone told me there was a full Android phone available with a real BlackBerry keyboard, but I haven't checked out what that means.  It would be nice to be able to use the Starbucks app, for example - which I can't do on my BlackBerry... but I have to have my keyboard!


----------



## ksuromax

BookerMoose said:


> Yay for you!  I'm holding on to my BlackBerry until they have to pry it out of my hands!  Is your new one a full Android with a BlackBerry keyboard, or a leftover BlackBerry (which is what I have)?  Someone told me there was a full Android phone available with a real BlackBerry keyboard, but I haven't checked out what that means.  It would be nice to be able to use the Starbucks app, for example - which I can't do on my BlackBerry... but I have to have my keyboard!


I was holding on to my old one till late January, when they completely stopped supporting Whatsapp, which i need more than anything else for work, so, with heavy heart i had to swap for android, which i hated!! And at one of business meetings i noticed a different phone in my partner's hands, he was TYPING and i asked immediately what was the phone, he told me - new Bb with android AND keyboard. 
But i still had my 'new' phone and i could not request my company to change it just because i didn't like it. And 2 days ago the screen died and i broke free!! It's Blackberry keyone, they come in a couple of options, price is very reasonable 500-600$ range and it's a tad bigger than iphone6 and quite bigger than older Bb, but still, typing on the keyboard is worth it!!


----------



## jburgh

I'm in a Lonely Place without You.... RIP Pat DiNizio
https://whyy.org/articles/pat-dinizio-lead-singer-of-n-j-band-smithereens-dead-at-62/


----------



## ReRe

Mousse said:


> Stay warm!


Hi September Siren...it's been forever.  It's snowing in Ocean City too!


----------



## ReRe

ReRe said:


> Hi September Siren...it's been forever.  It's snowing in Ocean City too!


Will try.  The little beach cottage is almost 100 years old. Going to need lots  of blankets, it's windy out.


----------



## LLANeedle

ReRe said:


> Will try.  The little beach cottage is almost 100 years old. Going to need lots  of blankets, it's windy out.


ReRe, good to see you.  I miss the old gang.  When Sandy hit the east coast, my first thought was your sweet cottage.  How did it fare?


----------



## LLANeedle

diane278 said:


> The price is certainly a factor. But It would need to be a winter bag for me. The summer version is my nuvolato tote, which I never seem to stop using once spring arrives. I think this looks like a winter bag.  I really had moved past it until I saw it in Carmel last week. I’m impulsive and I’m paying attention to the fact that I haven’t jumped on it.  Several weeks ago, I was ready to pounce on an Hermes.  I need to give myself a cooling off period.


It looks winter to me too.......it has that “heavy” look.


----------



## ReRe

LLANeedle said:


> ReRe, good to see you.  I miss the old gang.  When Sandy hit the east coast, my first thought was your sweet cottage.  How did it fare?


That’s so nice that you thought of the cottage. It did fine. There was some water that got under the crawl space but nothing inside. Had to fix some things there but not much compared to what others had. Luckily I have s few steps rather than being right in the ground. My neighbor had to completely gut her first floor. That was a bad storm.


----------



## Chlara

Hello. This is a long shot, but i need help with identifying a BV bag.
Don't have pics but i will describe it as best as i can.
It is a shoulder bag with straps(mainly chains but leather at the shoulder area) that can converted to be cross body bag.
- It has a zippered compartment at the back of the bag.
- It has a flap.
- Under the flap is a drawstring pocket, although you can't draw it much given the wide pocket.
- Inside the bag is a zippered compartment as a divider.
- It resembles the Olimpia. 

That's all the information i have.
Asked the SA for name of the bag however, he mentioned that it has no name.
It was the last piece and i was in a hurry hence walked off. BIG MISTAKE!
I've been thinking about the bag since and alas, when i went back, it was already sold..

Any ideas / thoughts much appreciated.

Thanks!


----------



## ReRe

Maybe the sa could get the model number off the tag. Was it BV store?


----------



## V0N1B2

Chlara said:


> Hello. This is a long shot, but i need help with identifying a BV bag.
> Don't have pics but i will describe it as best as i can.
> It is a shoulder bag with straps(mainly chains but leather at the shoulder area) that can converted to be cross body bag.
> - It has a zippered compartment at the back of the bag.
> - It has a flap.
> - Under the flap is a drawstring pocket, although you can't draw it much given the wide pocket.
> - Inside the bag is a zippered compartment as a divider.
> - It resembles the Olimpia.
> 
> That's all the information i have.
> Asked the SA for name of the bag however, he mentioned that it has no name.
> It was the last piece and i was in a hurry hence walked off. BIG MISTAKE!
> I've been thinking about the bag since and alas, when i went back, it was already sold..
> 
> Any ideas / thoughts much appreciated.
> 
> Thanks!


1. In which country did you see this bag?
2. Was it in a BV Boutique or department store?
3. What colour was it? (Offered in a seasonal colour or permanent?)
4. Is the bag small, medium, or large?
5. Is it Intrecciato, Nappa, or Cervo leather?

The only two bags I can think of recently are these and the second one does not have a chain strap although due to the availability of other styles in International markets, it may have been offered with one.


----------



## Mousse

If you saw it at a boutique, there may be a photo in their look book.


----------



## septembersiren

Chlara said:


> Hello. This is a long shot, but i need help with identifying a BV bag.
> Don't have pics but i will describe it as best as i can.
> It is a shoulder bag with straps(mainly chains but leather at the shoulder area) that can converted to be cross body bag.
> - It has a zippered compartment at the back of the bag.
> - It has a flap.
> - Under the flap is a drawstring pocket, although you can't draw it much given the wide pocket.
> - Inside the bag is a zippered compartment as a divider.
> - It resembles the Olimpia.
> 
> That's all the information i have.
> Asked the SA for name of the bag however, he mentioned that it has no name.
> It was the last piece and i was in a hurry hence walked off. BIG MISTAKE!
> I've been thinking about the bag since and alas, when i went back, it was already sold..
> 
> Any ideas / thoughts much appreciated.
> 
> Thanks!



Either go back to the store or call the SA
If there are any more bags around in other stores they will be able to get you one
Many BV bags don’t have names but lately they are naming a lot more bags 
Good luck finding your bag


----------



## diane278

I thought this cartoon humor would be appreciated here....


----------



## septembersiren

diane278 said:


> I thought this cartoon humor would be appreciated here....
> View attachment 3907802



What does that Dr know from handbags and TDF 

NOTHING!!!!! Lol


----------



## diane278

septembersiren said:


> What does that Dr know from handbags and TDF
> 
> NOTHING!!!!! Lol



Excellent point!!!


----------



## Phiomega

diane278 said:


> I thought this cartoon humor would be appreciated here....



[emoji23] can totally resonate....


----------



## ksuromax

do you remember the story of a jet black kitten, who tried to hide and got stuck in my DH's car engine? we named her Fiesta, after my very first car Ford Fiesta. Look what a lovely swan that ugly duckling has grown into! 
apparently, she has developed an exquisite taste


----------



## Chlara

ReRe said:


> Maybe the sa could get the model number off the tag. Was it BV store?


Yes. Im planning to head back to ask.


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> do you remember the story of a jet black kitten, who tried to hide and got stuck in my DH's car engine? we named her Fiesta, after my very first car Ford Fiesta. Look what a lovely swan that ugly duckling has grown into!
> apparently, she has developed an exquisite taste


Two beauties in this pic!


----------



## septembersiren

It’s snowing here [emoji35][emoji24][emoji33]


----------



## septembersiren

Merry Christmas everyone
We went to a toys for tots breakfast sans children 
It was so much better without little kids


----------



## diane278

septembersiren said:


> View attachment 3909053
> 
> 
> Merry Christmas everyone
> We went to a toys for tots breakfast sans children
> It was so much better without little kids



Great photo. I love Toys for Tots.


----------



## septembersiren

This pup was too cute had to share


----------



## grietje

@Buckeyemommy 
We're going to be adversaries for a week or so. My China Red Disco will represent the USC Trojans and your China Red Disco will represent the Ohio State Buckeyes.  May the best Disco win!


----------



## Mousse

Happy Hanukah y’all on the 8th night.


----------



## septembersiren

My kinda of Hanukkah 
Happy Holidays to all


----------



## septembersiren

I just had the most delightful conversation with my friend Joyce from the Atlanta store
I can’t believe she had been with BV for 11 years
Time flies


----------



## Mousse

septembersiren said:


> I just had the most delightful conversation with my friend Joyce from the Atlanta store
> I can’t believe she had been with BV for 11 years
> Time flies



Joyce is wonderful. I was in Atlanta with DH for homecoming at Georgia Tech. DH was sweet enough to accompany me to the boutique where we met Joyce.


----------



## septembersiren

Mousse said:


> Joyce is wonderful. I was in Atlanta with DH for homecoming at Georgia Tech. DH was sweet enough to accompany me to the boutique where we met Joyce.



She has been with BV along time 
She is so nice 
She was my mentor


----------



## Mousse

Our little live tree. I topped it with a copper moose cookie cutter.


----------



## septembersiren




----------



## diane278

septembersiren said:


> View attachment 3912792



Cute new photo avatar!

Merry Christmas!


----------



## ksuromax

diane278 said:


> Cute new photo avatar!
> 
> Merry Christmas!
> View attachment 3913154


me waaant!!!


----------



## pbkey

diane278 said:


> Cute new photo avatar!
> 
> Merry Christmas!
> View attachment 3913154


I wish to receive a bv in my mailbox too


----------



## diane278

ksuromax said:


> me waaant!!!





pbkey said:


> I wish to receive a bv in my mailbox too



It would be really cool to find a nice piece of BV peeking out of the mailbox. And no charge receipt because Santa paid the bill....


----------



## septembersiren

My kids are coming for Xmas and spending the night yayyyyyyy
Wicky will be happy 
They love to walk the dog 
And like good Jews 
We will be ordering Chinese lol


----------



## diane278

Merry Bottega (Barolo) Christmas

(It’s as close to red as I can get for a family photo...)


----------



## CoastalCouture

Seasons Greetings! I've missed the boat on Hanukkah and Solstice, so it's on to Merry Christmas and Kwanza!

I seem to have attracted one of those opportunistic seasonal viral thingies. I want it gone NOW.


----------



## ksuromax

CoastalCouture said:


> Seasons Greetings! I've missed the boat on Hanukkah and Solstice, so it's on to Merry Christmas and Kwanza!
> 
> I seem to have attracted one of those opportunistic seasonal viral thingies. I want it gone NOW.


sending healing vibes your way!!


----------



## ksuromax

diane278 said:


> Merry Bottega (Barolo) Christmas
> 
> (It’s as close to red as I can get for a family photo...)
> 
> View attachment 3913444


Absolutely fabulous scene!!!


----------



## piosavsfan

Happy Holidays everyone! I bought myself a Christmas present, my second BV cervo hobo, I'm anxiously awaiting it's arrival. A little worried about what the color will look like in person, it's oyster.


----------



## Phiomega

diane278 said:


> Merry Bottega (Barolo) Christmas
> 
> (It’s as close to red as I can get for a family photo...)



BV should just take this picture and Post in their website! Great arrangements and look at that deep barolos!!! Merry Barolo Christmas Diane!


----------



## diane278

Phiomega said:


> BV should just take this picture and Post in their website! Great arrangements and look at that deep barolos!!! Merry Barolo Christmas Diane!


Thank you. I was surprised at how the color came out. I took the photo with my iPad.


----------



## diane278

piosavsfan said:


> Happy Holidays everyone! I bought myself a Christmas present, my second BV cervo hobo, I'm anxiously awaiting it's arrival. A little worried about what the color will look like in person, it's oyster.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3913718


I saw oyster once in a BV store and I think it looked just like the photo. It’s been awhile, but it was a beautiful pale lavender....


----------



## piosavsfan

diane278 said:


> I saw oyster once in a BV store and I think it looked just like the photo. It’s been awhile, but it was a beautiful pale lavender....


Thank you for the reassurance! I love shades of purple but don't have anything even close to this lavender. [emoji7]


----------



## Mousse

diane278 said:


> I saw oyster once in a BV store and I think it looked just like the photo. It’s been awhile, but it was a beautiful pale lavender....



Oyster is such a lovely pale lavender.


----------



## septembersiren

Merry Christmas everyone
Happy healthy stress free holiday filled with BV presents for everyone
Enjoy your families
Life is short [emoji177][emoji1] 
[emoji319]


----------



## ksuromax

piosavsfan said:


> Happy Holidays everyone! I bought myself a Christmas present, my second BV cervo hobo, I'm anxiously awaiting it's arrival. A little worried about what the color will look like in person, it's oyster.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3913718


looks very aristocratic and sophisticated


----------



## Iamminda

Hi.  I tried searching this subforum for info on the Osaka Bag that I saw on the BV website but can’t seem to find any (I typed in “Osaka” and didn’t see any recent stuff.). Forgive me if info on this bag is posted somewhere that I can’t see (am a bit “blind” sometime, lol).  Does anyone know anything (pros and cons, etc) about this bag?   Thank you.


----------



## septembersiren

Iamminda said:


> Hi.  I tried searching this subforum for info on the Osaka Bag that I saw on the BV website but can’t seem to find any (I typed in “Osaka” and didn’t see any recent stuff.). Forgive me if info on this bag is posted somewhere that I can’t see (am a bit “blind” sometime, lol).  Does anyone know anything (pros and cons, etc) about this bag?   Thank you.



If you’re on BV website and are at the picture of this bag 
Click on the picture scroll down and it gives you all the dimensions and characteristics of this bag
It comes in 2 sizes
But
Maybe you are looking for feeding back from someone who has this bag


----------



## ksuromax

Iamminda said:


> Hi.  I tried searching this subforum for info on the Osaka Bag that I saw on the BV website but can’t seem to find any (I typed in “Osaka” and didn’t see any recent stuff.). Forgive me if info on this bag is posted somewhere that I can’t see (am a bit “blind” sometime, lol).  Does anyone know anything (pros and cons, etc) about this bag?   Thank you.


HAAA!!!! Look who's ventured into BV!!!!  welcome to the light side, my darling Iamminda!!!!


----------



## Iamminda

septembersiren said:


> If you’re on BV website and are at the picture of this bag
> Click on the picture scroll down and it gives you all the dimensions and characteristics of this bag
> It comes in 2 sizes
> But
> Maybe you are looking for feeding back from someone who has this bag


Thanks kindly for your reply.  Yeah sorry I should have been more clear in my first post but I would like to hear user feedback on this bag. Think it may be kinda new since nothing comes up when I search it here as well as on google.  I appreciate your reply .


----------



## Iamminda

ksuromax said:


> HAAA!!!! Look who's ventured into BV!!!!  welcome to the light side, my darling Iamminda!!!!


LOL.  Hello dear ksuromax. This bucket bag hobo is very much my style but it only comes in 3 colors in the large size that I want. I like the Olimpia bag as well.  Might go check it out next week at the store. Just looking at this point. .


----------



## septembersiren

Iamminda said:


> Thanks kindly for your reply.  Yeah sorry I should have been more clear in my first post but I would like to hear user feedback on this bag. Think it may be kinda new since nothing comes up when I search it here as well as on google.  I appreciate your reply .



You might want to start a new thread for it
People would probably see it more
It can get lost in the general thread


----------



## Iamminda

septembersiren said:


> You might want to start a new thread for it
> People would probably see it more
> It can get lost in the general thread


Good idea — thank you.


----------



## muchstuff

Iamminda said:


> LOL.  Hello dear ksuromax. This bucket bag hobo is very much my style but it only comes in 3 colors in the large size that I want. I like the Olimpia bag as well.  Might go check it out next week at the store. Just looking at this point. .


At this point...


----------



## jburgh

Merry Christmas from the northwest! We have a snowy Christmas, maybe the second in the last 17 years.


----------



## news2me

Merry Christmas and a happy New Year to all BVettes and their family and loved ones.

This is a Christmas tree put up by my local French bakery “Thorough Bread and Psatry”.


----------



## Phiomega

Merry Christmas BV friends!!! May the joy of Christmas fill your heart abundantly.... and have a wonderful holiday...


----------



## ksuromax

jburgh said:


> Merry Christmas from the northwest! We have a snowy Christmas, maybe the second in the last 17 years.
> 
> 
> View attachment 3915421


what a magical scene!!!


----------



## ksuromax

Merry Christmas and Happy New Year to all!!!


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> Merry Christmas and Happy New Year to all!!!


+1!


----------



## septembersiren

It’s pretty but yuk


----------



## Mousse

We are enjoying a delightful weekend in Carmel. Stopped by the BV boutique to say hello to David. We then drove along the coast through Pacific Grove on the way to Monterey. We had a lovely lunch overlooking the bay at Schooners in the Monterey Plaza Hotel.


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

Am I crazy to want to keep both the PO mini and medium cabats?

The medium works really well as my travel and work bag while the mini works perfectly as a purse.  I love the color.  I love how durable the leather is.  It's heavier than the nappa but I don't find it too heavy.  It goes well with my wardrobe.  My belongings fit well in them.


----------



## grietje

BV_LC_poodle said:


> Am I crazy to want to keep both the PO mini and medium cabats?
> 
> The medium works really well as my travel and work bag while the mini works perfectly as a purse.  I love the color.  I love how durable the leather is.  It's heavier than the nappa but I don't find it too heavy.  It goes well with my wardrobe.  My belongings fit well in them.


What makes you think you can’t?  That’s the question to explore.  I am learning that’s it’s ok to keep a bag even if i don’t use it a ton or even if I’ve thought of rehoming it. Neither are indicative that I don’t like it.  Those thoughts are indicative of that there’s something special about the piece, that perhaps something else I’d like is hanging out there and if it let it go, the new piece could come in, or (in a darker frame of mind) that if push came to shove, I’d let it go.


----------



## septembersiren

Happy New Year to all my lovely gracious supportive wonderful intelligent BVettes 
Happy Healthy stress free BV 2018 [emoji898][emoji322][emoji323][emoji182]


----------



## Mousse

We discovered a fantastic restaurant today during our Carmel adventure, La Bicyclette. We enjoyed a very decadent chocolate mousse for two for dessert.


----------



## grietje

Happy New Year to the lovely people on this sub forum.  You are a part of my daily routine and I have come to enjoy what you’re carrying, thinking, plotting and experiencing.  I wish you all health, happiness and lots of laughter.  And of course, some lovely BV!

Resolutions?
Mine are 1) cut back on my cussing and 2) take a bag buying hiatus for up to a year but I’ll take it quarter by quarter.


----------



## diane278

grietje said:


> Happy New Year to the lovely people on this sub forum.  You are a part of my daily routine and I have come to enjoy what you’re carrying, thinking, plotting and experiencing.  I wish you all health, happiness and lots of laughter.  And of course, some lovely BV!


+1
My resolution: more exercise.


----------



## ksuromax

Happy New Year to all! It's been a great pleasure to be with the right people, i enjoy seeing your pics, reading your posts, appreciate your advice and ideas  hope 2018 will be great and peaceful year and bring to each of us what the heart desires, no matter if it's intrecciato, or not  
My year (again!) begins with getting a new BV (and again in blue! lol) bag, and it pretty much rounds up my needs, i leave the door open for a mini Cabat, but it has to be a perfect one and not necessarily this year


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

Happy New Year!  Wishing you all a healthy and prosperous 2018~


----------



## septembersiren

So far so good In 2018
Last night we had Prime Rib that was delicious 
Tonight I made some killer Chili
Tomorrow was supposed to be Chicken Marsala but I think it will be open face hot roast beef sandwiches and Wednesday will be Chicken Marsala

Since it is way too cold to go out (14 degrees feels like 4) I am enjoying myself cooking and planning meals


----------



## diane278




----------



## CoastalCouture

Happy New Year to my BV friends here at my home on tPF!


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

Am I the last person to own an Instant Pot?

Just purchased one and WOW.  Just WOW!


----------



## LLANeedle

BV_LC_poodle said:


> Am I the last person to own an Instant Pot?
> 
> Just purchased one and WOW.  Just WOW!


Sell me on one.......I just heard about them a couple of weeks ago listening to my volunteers talking about it.  The pressurized cycle scares me.......brings back visions of my mom cleaning dinner off the kitchen ceiling back in the 50’s. She threw out the pressure cooker after that!   Are there specific recipes or can any recipe be adapted?


----------



## septembersiren

BV_LC_poodle said:


> Am I the last person to own an Instant Pot?
> 
> Just purchased one and WOW.  Just WOW!



We had one and gave it away
We like the plain old crock pot better
My DDIL makes hard boiled eggs in hers


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

I stayed away from the Instant Pot because I remember when I was a kid I read news about how pressure cookers exploded. Then I received one as a gift in December. My DH looked for recipes and was eager to try. He focused on those that were easy enough for men to make, such as BBQ baby back ribs. It’s delicious and fast - a lot faster than how I make them and taste almost the same! 

I took up a new job a few months ago and I started school too so I haven’t been cooking lately and it definitely has brought me hope that I could start cooking again, especially on my busy days.


----------



## septembersiren

We are under a blizzard warning [emoji615]️ 
10-12” of snow with wind gusts up to 50mph
So I made hard boiled eggs in case the power goes out 
We are all electric here 
And I did my laundry 
I’m hoping tomorrow we will be snowed in and I can get to things I have been procrastinating about


----------



## Mousse

septembersiren said:


> We are under a blizzard warning [emoji615]️
> 10-12” of snow with wind gusts up to 50mph
> So I made hard boiled eggs in case the power goes out
> We are all electric here
> And I did my laundry
> I’m hoping tomorrow we will be snowed in and I can get to things I have been procrastinating about



Stay safe. I just saw the weather report. It’s a nasty storm.


----------



## septembersiren

Mousse said:


> Stay safe. I just saw the weather report. It’s a nasty storm.



Poor Wicky won’t be able to go out
Her legs are too short


----------



## septembersiren

I might lose power 
My phone is charged 
We have lots of blankets 
The landlord has a generator (if he decides to use it) 

I have to share this pic 
I think I need these in my life


----------



## ksuromax

septembersiren said:


> I might lose power
> My phone is charged
> We have lots of blankets
> The landlord has a generator (if he decides to use it)
> 
> I have to share this pic
> I think I need these in my life
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3923727


omg!!  i'm crying... 
I can name a few who have the same legs of their own!! naturally!! 
I need them in my house!!!


----------



## septembersiren

Snowed in here [emoji944]☃️


----------



## ksuromax

+25 deg C here...


----------



## septembersiren

My landlord is going to dig us out tomorrow 
State of emergency in NJ
Someone said 16” already but I think they must have measured a drift
Extremely cold and very windy 
You would think this was Montana not NJ


----------



## ksuromax

Winter fairytale!!!  
stay warm and safe dear SS!


----------



## septembersiren

We are dug our 
God bless our landlord


----------



## diane278

Yay!


----------



## Mousse

I received pix today of the cruise 2018 Lido tote in mist. It is embellished with a fine gold chain. If you’re interested, contact Helena at the Palm Desert boutique.


----------



## diane278

Mousse said:


> I received pix today of the cruise 2018 Lido tote in mist. It is embellished with a fine gold chain. If you’re interested, contact Helena at the Palm Desert boutique.
> View attachment 3928536
> View attachment 3928537



The mist is a pretty color, but looks high maintenance.


----------



## diane278

Here’s a treatment, and description, from the Carmel crew...reminiscent, to some degree, of Mousse’s “Audrey” Cabat....


----------



## Allisonfaye

I was just in Palm Desert and I realize I saw that bag. I was really focusing on the jewelry. The cruise collection was gorgeous.


----------



## Mousse

diane278 said:


> The mist is a pretty color, but looks high maintenance.



It’s beautiful but light colored bags don’t work for me.


----------



## Mousse

Allisonfaye said:


> I was just in Palm Desert and I realize I saw that bag. I was really focusing on the jewelry. The cruise collection was gorgeous.



What baubles did you spot? My most recent acquisition is the oro enamel bracelet. I love it because I can wear it with my BV torcello bracelet.


----------



## Martinjensen

I love those bags mousse!

Martin vierbillligst Jensen


----------



## Allisonfaye

Mousse said:


> What baubles did you spot? My most recent acquisition is the oro enamel bracelet. I love it because I can wear it with my BV torcello bracelet.





Mousse said:


> What baubles did you spot? My most recent acquisition is the oro enamel bracelet. I love it because I can wear it with my BV torcello bracelet.



I am not great at posting pictures on here but I found a couple of pieces I liked in the store and went online and found more. The ones in the store I liked are the intrecciato bangle that had silver and black on it (and blue I think) but it was too small. SA didn't tell me it came in more sizes. Also the same collection has a bangle with three stones in it that I love. They had a bracelet with silver and gold intrecciato and I saw online it comes in a bangle as well. Mostly the silver bracelets with some form of intrecciato. You can see all of them on the website.


----------



## jburgh

RIP Dolores O'Riordan.  I'll miss your deeply emotional music.  I still cry everytime I listen to Ode to My Family.


----------



## savvy26

Hi BV fans,

I'm looking to purchase some items in BV London and getting it shipped to Asia (I live in Brunei). Can anyone recommend me a good sales assistant who does personal shopping in London UK that will ship overseas please? Thanks a lot.


----------



## ksuromax

jburgh said:


> RIP Dolores O'Riordan.  I'll miss your deeply emotional music.  I still cry everytime I listen to Ode to My Family.


this was really sad to know  
RIP


----------



## septembersiren

My app changed
Is it just mine or everyones


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## muchstuff

septembersiren said:


> My app changed
> Is it just mine or everyones
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


Quite a few comments on the feedback forum, it's not just you.


----------



## septembersiren

muchstuff said:


> Quite a few comments on the feedback forum, it's not just you.



Ok because it was one way 1/2 hr ago and now it is different
My nephews were here and I thought they might have done something


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## muchstuff

septembersiren said:


> Ok because it was one way 1/2 hr ago and now it is different
> My nephews were here and I thought they might have done something
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


Can't say for sure if they had a hand in it ...


----------



## Mousse

septembersiren said:


> My app changed
> Is it just mine or everyones
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum



It was updated. There are some bugs in the search that I reported to Vlad.


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## anniebhu

Just booked flights to Rome in May. Even though it’s a while off, already thinking and planning...BV


----------



## Mousse

Good news. The search bugs have been debugged. Thanks @Vlad


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

I recently help dogsitting for a friend. Isn’t this a super cute puppy? I’m totally in love. This asthma sufferer is considering a shedding dog for the first time ever!


----------



## muchstuff

BV_LC_poodle said:


> I recently help dogsitting for a friend. Isn’t this a super cute puppy? I’m totally in love. This asthma sufferer is considering a shedding dog for the first time ever!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3939740


That's a cloud boi


----------



## ksuromax

BV_LC_poodle said:


> I recently help dogsitting for a friend. Isn’t this a super cute puppy? I’m totally in love. This asthma sufferer is considering a shedding dog for the first time ever!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3939740


beautiful and cute puppy,!!!


----------



## piosavsfan

I'm not supposed to be buying bags but came across the ossidato rame cervo hobo and couldn't stop myself. I hope it is as amazing as I imagine it to be!


----------



## grietje

piosavsfan said:


> I'm not supposed to be buying bags but came across the ossidato rame cervo hobo and couldn't stop myself. I hope it is as amazing as I imagine it to be!



I’m taking a hiatus myself and expect the same thing—when I see a bag and just can’t stop myself, I’ll get it! Post photos and your thoughts when it arrives.


----------



## piosavsfan

grietje said:


> I’m taking a hiatus myself and expect the same thing—when I see a bag and just can’t stop myself, I’ll get it! Post photos and your thoughts when it arrives.


It is hard especially when you find a good deal! And I can never stop myself from browsing...


----------



## Mousse

piosavsfan said:


> I'm not supposed to be buying bags but came across the ossidato rame cervo hobo and couldn't stop myself. I hope it is as amazing as I imagine it to be!



You will love the Ossidato Rame Cervo Hobo. I have one and the fenice tote with the same copper finish.


----------



## diane278

piosavsfan said:


> It is hard especially when you find a good deal! And I can never stop myself from browsing...


+1


----------



## ksuromax

I am on a hard pause, too, but I still keep one eye open and one ear pricked up for a mini Cabat.
I should know it's LOVE when I see it, no compromises or settlements, but true


----------



## BookerMoose

So was anyone else up last night during the tsunami warning following the earthquake in Alaska?  DH had checked his phone and told me about it, then promptly went to sleep (?!) - leaving me to frantically figure out first that there was no risk to Vancouver (so I could indeed let him continue to sleep rather than evacuate!) and then intently watch Twitter feeds from the areas that were at risk for hours until the warnings were cancelled and I could stop worrying.  I can't imagine what it was like to have been in any of those areas...


----------



## grietje

BookerMoose said:


> So was anyone else up last night during the tsunami warning following the earthquake in Alaska? ...



I'm pathetic. I sleep through everything.


----------



## septembersiren

I just heard about it
About 1/2 he ago
I spent the day reading a book


----------



## Mousse

Hey @septembersiren Are those Florida oranges in your new avatar?


----------



## septembersiren

Mousse said:


> Hey @septembersiren Are those Florida oranges in your new avatar?



Yes
Sent by my son
Just because


----------



## diane278

Good. I was worried that you were abandoning us for Hermes!


----------



## Mousse

diane278 said:


> Good. I was worried that you were abandoning us for Hermes!



LOL.


----------



## septembersiren

diane278 said:


> Good. I was worried that you were abandoning us for Hermes!



I might be the only person on Earth that is not that fond of Hermès
But I love oranges


----------



## CoastalCouture

BookerMoose said:


> So was anyone else up last night during the tsunami warning following the earthquake in Alaska?  DH had checked his phone and told me about it, then promptly went to sleep (?!) - leaving me to frantically figure out first that there was no risk to Vancouver (so I could indeed let him continue to sleep rather than evacuate!) and then intently watch Twitter feeds from the areas that were at risk for hours until the warnings were cancelled and I could stop worrying.  I can't imagine what it was like to have been in any of those areas...



After hearing about it on the news when I woke up, I checked my phone and found the tsunami alert text message with a cancellation message right after it. Note to self: alerts work best when you can hear them. Consider keeping phone nearby when sleeping.  At least we live  uphill from the evacuation meeting point, and not down in the risk area.


----------



## ksuromax

septembersiren said:


> I might be the only person on Earth that is not that fond of Hermès
> But I love oranges


in the sense of bags - there's 2 of us. 
Nothing H comes even close to beloved BV!!!  
(but they do have gorgeous scarves  mea culpa)


----------



## GoStanford

I've taken most of January off tPF and it has been good for me to have that much less time on electronics.  However, I had to share that I'm in Las Vegas for work and got to window shop or stop in at 2 of the 3 BV stores here.  I didn't go to The Shops at Crystals but I saw the others in the shopping promenades on the Strip, and had a nice browse of the new intrecciato nappa top knot clutch, which is a clutch/shoulder bag with two compartments and a big knot clasp - they had it in Barolo, a turquoise blue, and a light pink.  Simply gorgeous, but not right for me at this time.  I'm going to browse and see if any of you have gotten it - it's a great idea for a larger clutch that actually holds enough stuff to go out for a long evening!  Hope all of you are having a great January.


----------



## LLANeedle

septembersiren said:


> I might be the only person on Earth that is not that fond of Hermès
> But I love oranges


SS, I’m with you regarding Hermes.  Their bags are too heavy.  And their cashmere shawls snag so easily.  When it comes to silk I actually prefer BV’s scarfs.


----------



## septembersiren

LLANeedle said:


> SS, I’m with you regarding Hermes.  Their bags are too heavy.  And their cashmere shawls snag so easily.  When it comes to silk I actually prefer BV’s scarfs.



I just think they are over rated and over priced 
I love BV belts and scarves and gloves 
Why don’t women wear hates and gloves anymore 
Hats and gloves are my favorites
I collect vintage gloves
Once I saw a Hermès bag and at first glance I thought it was a coach legacy bag [emoji15]
So no on the Hermès 
I am a NV snob [emoji7][emoji43][emoji22]


----------



## grietje

I like Hermes things and actually had several bags before migrating to BV.  BV just fits my life style more. I still have my scarves and bracelets and I did buy a Very Vertigo Garden Party Tote last October which will debut as my spring bag.


----------



## grietje

Meanwhile, I’m about to go running.... apparently by myself!


----------



## diane278

grietje said:


> Meanwhile, I’m about to go running.... apparently by myself!
> View attachment 3949200


Lol. Looks like Harry is declining the invitation to go running.....


----------



## diane278

I love the equestrian influence of Hermes. The Verrou 21 is my favorite bag and I love the clutch that I refer to as Orgami (I think it’s real name is Octogone).  But my cervo loops would never forgive me.......and we’ve become very close these past few months. Don’t worry, pillows....your season is coming up.....


----------



## septembersiren

grietje said:


> Meanwhile, I’m about to go running.... apparently by myself!
> View attachment 3949200



Harry is a dog after my own heart


----------



## septembersiren

I was just on BV website
They never had cabat on the website before did they?
Seems like a lot of the newer bags are getting names


----------



## septembersiren

Snowing in Ventnor NJ 
[emoji944][emoji300]️[emoji100][emoji948][emoji944]☃️


----------



## Mousse

My Ossidato Rame pouch from SS 2008 just delivered from The RealReal. It’s in mint condition.


----------



## septembersiren

Mousse said:


> My Ossidato Rame pouch from SS 2008 just delivered from The RealReal. It’s in mint condition.
> View attachment 3952775



This makes a great little clutch
It is TDF [emoji182]


----------



## diane278

Mousse said:


> My Ossidato Rame pouch from SS 2008 just delivered from The RealReal. It’s in mint condition.
> View attachment 3952775



Doesn’t this call for a family portrait?


----------



## Mousse

diane278 said:


> Doesn’t this call for a family portrait?



OK, later today...


----------



## Mousse

Diane and I met for lunch today at NM Stanford Center. We couldn’t resist the popovers.


----------



## septembersiren

Yum 
I used to make popovers
My kids loved them with honey


----------



## Mousse

septembersiren said:


> Yum
> I used to make popovers
> My kids loved them with honey



My mom made wonderful popovers. When I was at Smith College, once a month, we had faculty dinner night. The cooks prepared popovers for our roast beef dinner. Those were the days...


----------



## V0N1B2

Mousse said:


> My mom made wonderful popovers. When I was at Smith College, once a month, we had faculty dinner night. The cooks prepared popovers for our roast beef dinner. Those were the days...


Roast beef dinner?
Oh.... so it’s basically a Yorkshire Pudding then? That was a traditional Sunday dinner staple growing up.


----------



## septembersiren

Mousse said:


> My mom made wonderful popovers. When I was at Smith College, once a month, we had faculty dinner night. The cooks prepared popovers for our roast beef dinner. Those were the days...



I have a great recipe for Passover popovers


----------



## V0N1B2

septembersiren said:


> Snowing in Ventnor NJ
> [emoji944][emoji300]️[emoji100][emoji948][emoji944]☃️


We had a little bit of snow here too. 
Here’s a picture I took last week leaving my house for the city last Saturday. 
We’ve had quite a bit more snow since then


----------



## septembersiren

V0N1B2 said:


> We had a little bit of snow here too.
> Here’s a picture I took last week leaving my house for the city last Saturday.
> We’ve had quite a bit more snow since then
> 
> View attachment 3956227



Winter wonderland 
It didn’t even stick here
I usually love winter but I am over it
Blood thinners have me huddling under blankets with the dog


----------



## Mousse

V0N1B2 said:


> We had a little bit of snow here too.
> Here’s a picture I took last week leaving my house for the city last Saturday.
> We’ve had quite a bit more snow since then
> 
> View attachment 3956227



It’s a picture postcard perfect scene.


----------



## Mousse

V0N1B2 said:


> Roast beef dinner?
> Oh.... so it’s basically a Yorkshire Pudding then? That was a traditional Sunday dinner staple growing up.



A popover is very similar to Yorkshire pudding.


----------



## grietje

My MIL recently talked about my roast beef and Yorkshire pudding which I made for her years ago.  I want to make it for her soon but need the weather to get good and cold again.  With a 70 degreee today, it’s hard to get an appetite for that.

Speaking of beautiful days, it was a great day today.  DH and I exercised in our new outdoor exercise area, I planted tulips, and we looked at art.


----------



## jburgh

septembersiren said:


> I just think they are over rated and over priced
> I love BV belts and scarves and gloves
> Why don’t women wear hates and gloves anymore
> Hats and gloves are my favorites
> I collect vintage gloves
> Once I saw a Hermès bag and at first glance I thought it was a coach legacy bag [emoji15]
> So no on the Hermès
> I am a NV snob [emoji7][emoji43][emoji22]



SS, I collect Vintage hats and do wear them occasionally.  Seattle isn't really a hat & glove city like out east.  I've had to adapt my style a little to be less quirky.  I see lots of cool vintage gloves in the antique shops around here.  They are always too small for my hands, but I really see the attraction.  Do you concentrate on one type or material?


----------



## muchstuff

jburgh said:


> SS, I collect Vintage hats and do wear them occasionally.  Seattle isn't really a hat & glove city like out east.  I've had to adapt my style a little to be less quirky.  I see lots of cool vintage gloves in the antique shops around here.  They are always too small for my hands, but I really see the attraction.  Do you concentrate on one type or material?


Oh hells no, never adapt your style. Quirky is good


----------



## septembersiren

jburgh said:


> SS, I collect Vintage hats and do wear them occasionally.  Seattle isn't really a hat & glove city like out east.  I've had to adapt my style a little to be less quirky.  I see lots of cool vintage gloves in the antique shops around here.  They are always too small for my hands, but I really see the attraction.  Do you concentrate on one type or material?



I don’t concentrate on any particular fabric but I have more pairs of white cotton than anything else. I think that was the fabric that was most readily available at the time. You would be surprised at how diverse white cotton could be. I have many pairs of leather “dress” gloves. The leather is so fine and thin and supple. My 2 favorite pair of gloves are a pair of white leather gloves. They are beaded with pearls and really spectacular. My other favorite pair of gloves are a pair of lace gloves that are flamingo colored and I have a feather band hat with a veil to match. When I look at these items I always imagine women on a plantation having mint juleps on the veranda. I also can’t get my peon hands into a lot of the gloves.


----------



## indiaink

Ah. Superbowl Sunday in Minneapolis, Winter Carnival in St. Paul - busy week for us Twin Cities folks - gee, and right now it is -6F or -21.1C.

Enjoy!

https://www.twincities.com/2018/02/...ows-st-paul-winter-carnival-ice-palace-crowd/


----------



## septembersiren

Well Eagles fever is strong here 
Ocean City NJ police had issued a warning 
No Massachusetts license plates in their town today
Not a football fan but I am from Philadelphia and did know the Tose family who were the former owners before Laurie


Fly Eagles Fly


----------



## septembersiren

I watch the puppy bowl instead among other things that I normally watch
Worst cooks
Victoria 
And tonight 
This is us 
And we find out about Jack’s death and why everyone is so guilty about it


----------



## missbellamama

+1 on  This is Us,   will need to PVR it, that depends on how much that "other" show goes....on and on....and


----------



## V0N1B2

GO EAGLES!!!


----------



## Mousse

My brother scored VIP game tickets from one of his beer distributors. He flew from the warmth of Tampa to MN. His “date” is my niece who is in veterinary school in MN.


----------



## septembersiren

EAGLES SOAR!!!!!


----------



## grietje

Fly Eagles Fly!  I am so happy!  It was a great game and close to the end!


----------



## muchstuff

septembersiren said:


> EAGLES SOAR!!!!!


YASSSS!


----------



## septembersiren

People in Philly are being typical Philly fans
I think the parade will be Thursday
Schools opened 2 hrs late in most suburbs 
Not sure if Philly schools are closed or not


----------



## septembersiren

The parade is Wednesday Philadelphia schools will be closed 
I am sure city offices will be closed also

They just revised it
Parade is Thursday


----------



## V0N1B2

septembersiren said:


> View attachment 3958157
> 
> 
> People in Philly are being typical Philly fans
> I think the parade will be Thursday
> Schools opened 2 hrs late in most suburbs
> Not sure if Philly schools are closed or not


Are you wearing these to the parade, ss?  If so, which BV will you carry? 
Actually, I didn't watch the game (don't watch football) and I don't have cable but I can't support the Patriots for reasons I'm not allowed to talk about here.
Besides, I'm really happy a team got its first ever Super Bowl win.
Do we have any BVettes from Philadelphia?


----------



## septembersiren

V0N1B2 said:


> Are you wearing these to the parade, ss?  If so, which BV will you carry?
> Actually, I didn't watch the game (don't watch football) and I don't have cable but I can't support the Patriots for reasons I'm not allowed to talk about here.
> Besides, I'm really happy a team got its first ever Super Bowl win.
> Do we have any BVettes from Philadelphia?



Not going to parade 
I am always carrying BV
My medium Nero veneta


----------



## septembersiren

V0N1B2 said:


> Are you wearing these to the parade, ss?  If so, which BV will you carry?
> Actually, I didn't watch the game (don't watch football) and I don't have cable but I can't support the Patriots for reasons I'm not allowed to talk about here.
> Besides, I'm really happy a team got its first ever Super Bowl win.
> Do we have any BVettes from Philadelphia?



I’m a Philly girl exiled in NJ


----------



## indiaink

Well, nobody's looking at the Cervo thread, so thought I'd post here:  Is it confirmed that BV is no longer making the Cervo Hobo? (The Baseball)?????


----------



## septembersiren

3-5 million people are expected at the parade Thursday 
Thank goodness I don’t have to go into Philly until Sunday


----------



## V0N1B2

indiaink said:


> Well, nobody's looking at the Cervo thread, so thought I'd post here:  Is it confirmed that BV is no longer making the Cervo Hobo? (The Baseball)?????


There was some discussion about that back in December. Nothing surprises me. I mean, wouldn’t you rather have a $3500 heavy mini bag with lotsa chains, studs, grommets, foofoo hardware and blingy embellishments instead of a gorgeous smooshy simple $1700 leather bag? Gosh, I know I would


----------



## ksuromax

indiaink said:


> Well, nobody's looking at the Cervo thread, so thought I'd post here:  Is it confirmed that BV is no longer making the Cervo Hobo? (The Baseball)?????


i guess so, i have recently seen Nero hobo on sale! for the first time evah!


----------



## indiaink

Life is too short, people. My longtime optician, who had to cancel last week's appointment and move it to this week ... well, her office just called. She's died, complications of the flu. She was in her early 40s, good health.


----------



## muchstuff

indiaink said:


> Life is too short, people. My longtime optician, who had to cancel last week's appointment and move it to this week ... well, her office just called. She's died, complications of the flu. She was in her early 40s, good health.


OMG I'm so sorry to hear this.


----------



## indiaink

muchstuff said:


> OMG I'm so sorry to hear this.


Thank you. I was just shocked. I called her office back after I’d recovered my senses a bit and they basically don’t know what to do right now, other than make calls.


----------



## muchstuff

indiaink said:


> Thank you. I was just shocked. I called her office back after I’d recovered my senses a bit and they basically don’t know what to do right now, other than make calls.


My dentist, whom I adored and had a long-standing relationship with, drowned a few years ago, along with his young daughter. I was shattered. As was everyone else. It hits hard.


----------



## septembersiren

India how are the dogs?


----------



## indiaink

muchstuff said:


> My dentist, whom I adored and had a long-standing relationship with, drowned a few years ago, along with his young daughter. I was shattered. As was everyone else. It hits hard.


Exactly! There are just no words for it, really.


----------



## indiaink

septembersiren said:


> India how are the dogs?


Zoey just turned 5 in November, and is fine. This past year she’s gotten silver around the chin; I think it’s the puppy who did it. Rhyn is 1 year and 7 months, and is such a perfect boy dog. He lives life to the fullest every.single.day and expects you to do that as well. It’s exhausting. 

Zoey is laying on the couch, Rhyn is sitting up in the chair looking at his dad, whom he adores.

Thank you so much for asking!


----------



## muchstuff

indiaink said:


> Exactly! There are just no words for it, really.


----------



## ksuromax

indiaink said:


> Exactly! There are just no words for it, really.


India, i am so sorry to hear it  sending hugs to you, Dear


----------



## septembersiren

indiaink said:


> Zoey just turned 5 in November, and is fine. This past year she’s gotten silver around the chin; I think it’s the puppy who did it. Rhyn is 1 year and 7 months, and is such a perfect boy dog. He lives life to the fullest every.single.day and expects you to do that as well. It’s exhausting.
> 
> Zoey is laying on the couch, Rhyn is sitting up in the chair looking at his dad, whom he adores.
> 
> Thank you so much for asking!



Wicky has gotten very gray in the face
Of course her butt is bald 
Since her allergy attack last summer she continues to rip her hair out on her butt
The vet said when the hair starts to come in it itches her 
He gave us cream to rub on her
She spends a lot of time now with a big scarf around her neck so she can’t turn her head
She hates me now


----------



## indiaink

septembersiren said:


> Wicky has gotten very gray in the face
> Of course her butt is bald
> Since her allergy attack last summer she continues to rip her hair out on her butt
> The vet said when the hair starts to come in it itches her
> He gave us cream to rub on her
> She spends a lot of time now with a big scarf around her neck so she can’t turn her head
> She hates me now


Dogs can't hate, you know that. She's grateful, though. I have a really weird image in my head now of a beautiful scarf around the neck and a bald butt....


----------



## ksuromax

indiaink said:


> Dogs can't hate, you know that. She's grateful, though. I have a really weird image in my head now of a beautiful scarf around the neck and a bald butt....


+1


----------



## septembersiren

indiaink said:


> Dogs can't hate, you know that. She's grateful, though. I have a really weird image in my head now of a beautiful scarf around the neck and a bald butt....



I think Wickster would disagree
Since this started she hasn’t come near me 
I am the one that medicated her
Puts the scarf on (and it isn’t beautiful) an old winter scarf but I made sure it was a color that looks good on her
Rubs the stuff on her butt 
But since my heart attacked me I no longer walk her and she remembers that


----------



## indiaink

septembersiren said:


> I think Wickster would disagree
> Since this started she hasn’t come near me
> I am the one that medicated her
> Puts the scarf on (and it isn’t beautiful) an old winter scarf but I made sure it was a color that looks good on her
> Rubs the stuff on her butt
> But since my heart attacked me I no longer walk her and she remembers that


I'm sorry the docs don't recommend exercise for you.   Not even a slow walk around the block? Poor Wicky. Poor SS.

No, all Wickster knows is you are the one who puts stuff on her butt.  LOL. Rhyn, by that criteria, hates me - because he runs every time I come near him with the harness. But once the harness is on, he's ready to go! I have no idea what ticked him off about the harness the first time, but they NEVER. EVER. Forget. Ever. They are like elephants.


----------



## septembersiren

indiaink said:


> I'm sorry the docs don't recommend exercise for you.   Not even a slow walk around the block? Poor Wicky. Poor SS.
> 
> No, all Wickster knows is you are the one who puts stuff on her butt.  LOL. Rhyn, by that criteria, hates me - because he runs every time I come near him with the harness. But once the harness is on, he's ready to go! I have no idea what ticked him off about the harness the first time, but they NEVER. EVER. Forget. Ever. They are like elephants.



In the spring I will walk her
Right now it is too cold for me to be walking her
She used to spend lots of time with me but no more


----------



## septembersiren

Dogs not being able to hate intrigued me
So I googled it
There are numerous articles on what dogs hate
So I guess they do hate 
I think they have long memories


----------



## indiaink

septembersiren said:


> Dogs not being able to hate intrigued me
> So I googled it
> There are numerous articles on what dogs hate
> So I guess they do hate
> I think they have long memories


Oh Google will always throw something up for you. Here's an interesting article that is actually believable: https://www.psychologytoday.com/blog/canine-corner/201303/which-emotions-do-dogs-actually-experience

Then we have to define hate: https://www.psychologytoday.com/blog/nurturing-self-compassion/201703/the-psychology-hate

These aren't peer-reviewed articles by any means, more pop-culture really, but still have 99% truth to them...

I think 'hate' is way too involved for the canine.


----------



## septembersiren

Well the psychology today article says dogs have the same emotions as humans
Humans hate ergo so do dogs 
[emoji22]Wicky hates me


----------



## indiaink

septembersiren said:


> Well the psychology today article says dogs have the same emotions as humans
> Humans hate ergo so do dogs
> [emoji22]Wicky hates me


OK, SS, have it your way. Wicky hates you. Did you read the other article that says dogs have the emotional ability of a 2 year old - and at 2, humans haven’t developed enough for hate.


----------



## diane278

I got the flu a couple of weeks ago. First time in many years and it was ugly. Then during the evening news, they talked about the dangers of dehydration. I keep a pack of Gatorade in my house for times of illness that might result in that.  I drank one every day to help keep my electrolytes balanced. Of course, there’s no way to know for sure, but I think it helped me recover.  Anyone else have remedies they find support recovery?


----------



## septembersiren

diane278 said:


> I got the flu a couple of weeks ago. First time in many years and it was ugly. Then during the evening news, they talked about the dangers of dehydration. I keep a pack of Gatorade in my house for times of illness that might result in that.  I drank one every day to help keep my electrolytes balanced. Of course, there’s no way to know for sure, but I think it helped me recover.  Anyone else have remedies they find support recovery?



Brandy in tea
Lots of blankets 
Get in bed and sweat it out


----------



## indiaink

diane278 said:


> I got the flu a couple of weeks ago. First time in many years and it was ugly. Then during the evening news, they talked about the dangers of dehydration. I keep a pack of Gatorade in my house for times of illness that might result in that.  I drank one every day to help keep my electrolytes balanced. Of course, there’s no way to know for sure, but I think it helped me recover.  Anyone else have remedies they find support recovery?


I am glad to hear you survived the flu. You know the news people never want to talk to the survivors. Wait ...

OH - also, keep your temperature down, if you have one. A friend of mine said she had the flu (well, she had a temp) and alternated taking Advil and Tylenol to keep the temp down.

Yes, Wicky hates SS.  Nice try!!!


----------



## muchstuff

indiaink said:


> I'm sorry the docs don't recommend exercise for you.   Not even a slow walk around the block? Poor Wicky. Poor SS.
> 
> No, all Wickster knows is you are the one who puts stuff on her butt.  LOL. Rhyn, by that criteria, hates me - because he runs every time I come near him with the harness. But once the harness is on, he's ready to go! I have no idea what ticked him off about the harness the first time, but they NEVER. EVER. Forget. Ever. They are like elephants.



Hah, we do the walk around the house until the doggo ends up in "box canyon", some corner he can't get out of, then on goes the harness and he's fine. No idea why the aversion to it, but, like your dog, the minute Brillo sees the harness off he goes ...


----------



## indiaink

muchstuff said:


> Hah, we do the walk around the house until the doggo ends up in "box canyon", some corner he can't get out of, then on goes the harness and he's fine. No idea why the aversion to it, but, like your dog, the minute Brillo sees the harness off he goes ...


Oh, that’s too funny! We also do the same walk and end up in the bedroom on top of a bench in the corner ... you’d think we were putting chains of fire on him. Then it’s on and heyyo, let’s go! Weird dog.


----------



## muchstuff

indiaink said:


> Oh, that’s too funny! We also do the same walk and end up in the bedroom on top of a bench in the corner ... you’d think we were putting chains of fire on him. Then it’s on and heyyo, let’s go! Weird dog.



Same with sweaters and raincoats!


----------



## indiaink

muchstuff said:


> Same with sweaters and raincoats!


Rhyn doesn’t need clothing - he runs around nekkid. He LOVES the snow and rolls around in it like a nutzo; he’ll stick his head in the snow up to his shoulders. He loves the cold, too.

Here he is getting his neck scratched...


----------



## muchstuff

indiaink said:


> Rhyn doesn’t need clothing - he runs around nekkid. He LOVES the snow and rolls around in it like a nutzo; he’ll stick his head in the snow up to his shoulders. He loves the cold, too.
> 
> Here he is getting his neck scratched...
> View attachment 3960654


Ah look at that face ...who's the sleepy one?


----------



## indiaink

muchstuff said:


> Ah look at that face ...who's the sleepy one?


That’s Zoey, sleeping on the couch.


----------



## muchstuff

indiaink said:


> That’s Zoey, sleeping on the couch.


Gorgeous doggos, both


----------



## Mousse

Making smoked duck and sundried tomato [emoji534] risotto for dinner tonight. The ultimate comfort food.


----------



## LLANeedle

septembersiren said:


> View attachment 3958157
> 
> 
> People in Philly are being typical Philly fans
> I think the parade will be Thursday
> Schools opened 2 hrs late in most suburbs
> Not sure if Philly schools are closed or not



Schools are closed......and if you live along the parade route you’re on lock down.....either in or out of your home for the duration.


----------



## septembersiren

LLANeedle said:


> Schools are closed......and if you live along the parade route you’re on lock down.....either in or out of your home for the duration.



My son lives in Philly in the Italian Market 
He had to leave for work at 4 am to get out
Hope he can get Home tonight


----------



## diane278

LLANeedle said:


> Schools are closed......and if you live along the parade route you’re on lock down.....either in or out of your home for the duration.





septembersiren said:


> My son lives in Philly in the Italian Market
> He had to leave for work at 4 am to get out
> Hope he can get Home tonight



Ya know, that’s how excited I get about my favorite sports: figure skating and dressage. But just finding someone else who’s really excited about them is a challenge. Nothing closes down for what’s basically “dancing” horses.  Figure skating is more popular, but nothing like football. Go figure....


----------



## BookerMoose

It may not count as "hate", but our first beagle Booker would definitely get annoyed with us if we didn't live up to her expectations.  She would turn her head and refuse to look at us (we called it "doing a Booker").  One time when she was on the mend after major life-saving surgery we went to visit her at the vet and when they brought her into the room for us to visit she absolutely refused to acknowledge us in any way.  But we loved her personality and the fact that she would hold a grudge!


----------



## diane278

BookerMoose said:


> It may not count as "hate", but our first beagle Booker would definitely get annoyed with us if we didn't live up to her expectations.  She would turn her head and refuse to look at us (we called it "doing a Booker").  One time when she was on the mend after major life-saving surgery we went to visit her at the vet and when they brought her into the room for us to visit she absolutely refused to acknowledge us in any way.  But we loved her personality and the fact that she would hold a grudge!



I love that story! Sounds like a stubborn teenager!


----------



## indiaink

BookerMoose said:


> It may not count as "hate", but our first beagle Booker would definitely get annoyed with us if we didn't live up to her expectations.  She would turn her head and refuse to look at us (we called it "doing a Booker").  One time when she was on the mend after major life-saving surgery we went to visit her at the vet and when they brought her into the room for us to visit she absolutely refused to acknowledge us in any way.  But we loved her personality and the fact that she would hold a grudge!


I love this story! I know when Zoey turns on Diva Mode we're all in trouble and I usually have to serve her breakfast in bed. But I've known two-year-old humans like that, too - LOL - for them, we can speak in English and convey our displeasure, but with dogs - eh, give 'em what they want. I've offered Mimosas with her breakfast, too, but -


----------



## septembersiren

BookerMoose said:


> It may not count as "hate", but our first beagle Booker would definitely get annoyed with us if we didn't live up to her expectations.  She would turn her head and refuse to look at us (we called it "doing a Booker").  One time when she was on the mend after major life-saving surgery we went to visit her at the vet and when they brought her into the room for us to visit she absolutely refused to acknowledge us in any way.  But we loved her personality and the fact that she would hold a grudge!



Wicky is definitely mad at me
I wanted to take her with me on an errand
She loves to ride in the car
She wouldn’t even look at me 
Her loss 
No dog hair in the car or saliva on the windows 
Hurray for me


----------



## grietje

I'm getting excited for the Winter Olympics. I have resolved myself to fantasizing that the only sport I could compete in is curling.  I'm Dutch and you'd think I'd dream about speed skating (especially since my mother was one in her youth).  But there is a reality in my 51 years of age, and so I feel curling is the only realistic fantasy. Besides, I'm a really good sweeper.

But more than that is the Opening Ceremonies and my sister's commentary on the clothes.  Granted, the Summer Games generally offer more, but I have no doubt my sister will have plenty to say.


----------



## indiaink

septembersiren said:


> Wicky is definitely mad at me
> I wanted to take her with me on an errand
> She loves to ride in the car
> She wouldn’t even look at me
> Her loss
> No dog hair in the car or saliva on the windows
> Hurray for me


I'll have to add this to my research for my CCS , which I'm working on and will graduate from in July 2018. Wicky's story is an unusual one, to be sure. I'm almost thinking there's a health issue involved.

Speaking of, I gotta get off tPF for a while again - too many temptations and too much wasted time. Study study study! Adios!


----------



## septembersiren

I tried to get a pic of Wicks to show how gray in the face she has gotten 
She wouldn’t even look at me to take her pic 
One younger One today
	

		
			
		

		
	





Funny sometimes she sleeps on our gray sofa and we run around looking for her
She blends in with the sofa and we can’t find her


----------



## ksuromax

indiaink said:


> I'll have to add this to my research for my CCS , which I'm working on and will graduate from in July 2018. Wicky's story is an unusual one, to be sure. I'm almost thinking there's a health issue involved.
> 
> Speaking of, I gotta get off tPF for a while again - too many temptations and too much wasted time. Study study study! Adios!


will be missing you, good luck in your work! come back soon!


----------



## septembersiren

grietje said:


> I'm getting excited for the Winter Olympics. I have resolved myself to fantasizing that the only sport I could compete in is curling.  I'm Dutch and you'd think I'd dream about speed skating (especially since my mother was one in her youth).  But there is a reality in my 51 years of age, and so I feel curling is the only realistic fantasy. Besides, I'm a really good sweeper.
> 
> But more than that is the Opening Ceremonies and my sister's commentary on the clothes.  Granted, the Summer Games generally offer more, but I have no doubt my sister will have plenty to say.



I’m good at drinking hot chocolate 
That is my sport lol


----------



## ksuromax

septembersiren said:


> I tried to get a pic of Wicks to show how gray in the face she has gotten
> She wouldn’t even look at me to take her pic
> One younger One today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3961238
> View attachment 3961239
> 
> 
> Funny sometimes she sleeps on our gray sofa and we run around looking for her
> She blends in with the sofa and we can’t find her


oh, she is darling!!


----------



## ksuromax

septembersiren said:


> I’m good at drinking hot chocolate
> That is my sport lol


i am a pro in coffee, both making and drinking, does it count as coaching sportsman??


----------



## grietje

ksuromax said:


> i am a pro in coffee, both making and drinking, does it count as coaching sportsman??



Don't sell yourself short. You're the Nut-EA (Nutrition and Energy Advisor) of the team.


----------



## grietje

indiaink said:


> I'll have to add this to my research for my CCS , which I'm working on and will graduate from in July 2018...



What is CCS?  When I Google it, the first thing I get is Carbon Capture and Storage. I admit to being befuddled how S's Wicky relates to that.  I got some other responses such as Certified Coding Specialist, Candy Crush Saga, Common Chiefs of Staff, and Collective Conscience Society.


----------



## indiaink

septembersiren said:


> I tried to get a pic of Wicks to show how gray in the face she has gotten
> She wouldn’t even look at me to take her pic
> One younger One today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3961238
> View attachment 3961239
> 
> 
> Funny sometimes she sleeps on our gray sofa and we run around looking for her
> She blends in with the sofa and we can’t find her


WIcks has become a grand ol' dame, for sure. I see how she's not looking at you. Are her pupils really dilated or am I seeing things?



ksuromax said:


> will be missing you, good luck in your work! come back soon!


Long enough to say - thanks!



grietje said:


> What is CCS?  When I Google it, the first thing I get is Carbon Capture and Storage. I admit to being befuddled how S's Wicky relates to that.  I got some other responses such as Certified Coding Specialist, Candy Crush Saga, Common Chiefs of Staff, and Collective Conscience Society.


Certified Canine Specialist.  Although I like _Collective Conscience Society._ I might just hang around and be darned with the study, because I don't think I'll have any time at all after I graduate - my vet tells me she's got plenty for me to do. The problem is I want to buy buy buy BV and I can't afford to do that right now.


----------



## septembersiren

indiaink said:


> WIcks has become a grand ol' dame, for sure. I see how she's not looking at you. Are her pupils really dilated or am I seeing things?
> 
> 
> Long enough to say - thanks!
> 
> 
> Certified Canine Specialist.  Although I like _Collective Conscience Society._ I might just hang around and be darned with the study, because I don't think I'll have any time at all after I graduate - my vet tells me she's got plenty for me to do. The problem is I want to buy buy buy BV and I can't afford to do that right now.



No her pupils are not dilated it’s the camera


----------



## grietje

indiaink said:


> Certified Canine Specialist.


Well, that makes a lot more sense.  I was rather fond of Candy Crush Saga myself.  Well, go forth and conquer J.  There are furry ones who need you.


----------



## indiaink

septembersiren said:


> No her pupils are not dilated it’s the camera


Good to hear. Zoey's got silver on her chin and it really bothers me - I want to dye it. She had a perfectly solid black stretch of fur from her nose to halfway down her throat. I think it's Rhyn's fault and I am *so sorry* for it. Sigh. I know she's gonna get more silver as time goes on.

Eh. Whaddya gonna do. They don't make fur dye for dogs, do they?


----------



## indiaink

grietje said:


> Well, that makes a lot more sense.  I was rather fond of Candy Crush Saga myself.  Well, go forth and conquer J.  There are furry ones who need you.


Thanks, you  This has been a long time coming...


----------



## grietje

indiaink said:


> Thanks, you  This has been a long time coming...



By the way, you should celebrate Zoey's grey.  She's living her life with you--her history is with you.  That's pretty cool.

Lesley is super grey now and I just think it's marvelous that I have been caring for this houndie-pie of mine and loving her for over eight years now.  We're growing old together. It warms my soul.


----------



## diane278

indiaink said:


> Thanks, you  This has been a long time coming...



Congratulation on your ambitious undertaking!  It’ll be a lot of work but rewarding. Is there a dog/pet forum on Tpf? If not, you could create one...


----------



## diane278

grietje said:


> By the way, you should celebrate Zoey's grey.  She's living her life with you--her history is with you.  That's pretty cool.
> 
> Lesley is super grey now and I just think it's marvelous that I have been caring for this houndie-pie of mine and loving her for over eight years now.  We're growing old together. It warms my soul.



Hey....I’m gray now. How would you like to take care of me as I age? I have a few requirements: matching wooden hangers in my closet;  I can’t remeber the rest right now....


----------



## indiaink

grietje said:


> By the way, you should celebrate Zoey's grey.  She's living her life with you--her history is with you.  That's pretty cool.
> 
> Lesley is super grey now and I just think it's marvelous that I have been caring for this houndie-pie of mine and loving her for over eight years now.  We're growing old together. It warms my soul.


Aw, thanks. A different way to look at it - and a LOVELY way to look at it. Thank you.


----------



## indiaink

diane278 said:


> Hey....I’m gray now. How would you like to take care of me as I age? I have a few requirements: matching wooden hangers in my closet;  I can’t remeber the rest right now....


See, this is why I'll leave the dog group to others on tPF. We'd devolve quickly into hanger requirements and then there'd be a big dog fight and ... well. It's almost happened on this thread just recently over absolutely nothing at all.


----------



## septembersiren

diane278 said:


> Hey....I’m gray now. How would you like to take care of me as I age? I have a few requirements: matching wooden hangers in my closet;  I can’t remeber the rest right now....



Me too
I require 
Like mommy dearest no wire hangers
Huggable hangers in the closet
All the heads on my money facing the same way
No dishes in the sink 
Bed made everyday
Just a wee bit anal retentive about some things 
Lol


----------



## septembersiren

indiaink said:


> Good to hear. Zoey's got silver on her chin and it really bothers me - I want to dye it. She had a perfectly solid black stretch of fur from her nose to halfway down her throat. I think it's Rhyn's fault and I am *so sorry* for it. Sigh. I know she's gonna get more silver as time goes on.
> 
> Eh. Whaddya gonna do. They don't make fur dye for dogs, do they?



They might make doggie dye
They make paw polish 
When I managed the beauty supply I sold it

They make DOWNTOWN BETTY
I am not explaining what that is but it is dye
Use your imagination 
They make everything now a days

Yup Amazon has doggie dye


----------



## diane278

indiaink said:


> See, this is why I'll leave the dog group to others on tPF. We'd devolve quickly into hanger requirements and then there'd be a big dog fight and ... well. It's almost happened on this thread just recently over absolutely nothing at all.



Hangers are unimportant to most people, but I’m a Closet Freak and so are some dogs. . No pun intended.


----------



## V0N1B2

indiaink said:


> Eh. Whaddya gonna do. They don't make fur dye for dogs, do they?


Um..... hello????


----------



## septembersiren

V0N1B2 said:


> Um..... hello????
> 
> View attachment 3961437



Yes they do
They sell it on amazon 
Probably at petsmart too

I love the poochie pandas


----------



## septembersiren

Well after all this 
Wicky was just in my lap
Probably because I was eating an apple and she loved apples


----------



## indiaink

Well, the BVette Club did its magic and I wander away drunk with Intrecciato happiness and feeling like I’ve got one more reveal in me, but that won’t happen until next week.

SO, my lovelies - really, adios for a while, I’ve got some studying to do and a big book about dog bites to read and a city to start mapping out (I will be spending almost four months in Seattle finishing my CCS).


----------



## V0N1B2

indiaink said:


> Well, the BVette Club did its magic and I wander away drunk with Intrecciato happiness and feeling like I’ve got one more reveal in me, but that won’t happen until next week.
> 
> SO, my lovelies - really, adios for a while, I’ve got some studying to do and a big book about dog bites to read and a city to start mapping out (I will be spending almost four months in Seattle finishing my CCS).


Let me guess....
BV rain boots and an umbrella?


----------



## indiaink

V0N1B2 said:


> Let me guess....
> BV rain boots and an umbrella?


Lamo waterproof sheepskin boots and an LL Bean raincoat, tyvm. Pffft.


----------



## diane278

Can someone here set up one of those anonymous online surveys? I’d like to know if our members:
1) prefer the old BV classics and want them continued 
2) prefer the newer styles and feel like BV is on the right track 

A number of us have been vocal about our disappointment with the changes we see, but there may be many others who feel differently but haven’t expressed it. A survey would help show how the larger group is feeling....


----------



## septembersiren

diane278 said:


> Can someone here set up one of those anonymous online surveys? I’d like to know if our members:
> 1) prefer the old BV classics and want them continued
> 2) prefer the newer styles and feel like BV is on the right track
> 
> A number of us have been vocal about our disappointment with the changes we see, but there may be many others who feel differently but haven’t expressed it. A survey would help show how the larger group is feeling....



I prefer the old icon bags 
The new bags too much hardware and weird color designs


----------



## diane278

septembersiren said:


> I prefer the old icon bags
> The new bags too much hardware and weird color designs



There’s one online that looks like they’ve put a map of the BART system in SF on it. At first glance I liked the bright color accents.  But my enthusiasm faded.


----------



## diane278

I need to thank everyone on this forum who takes the time to post photos of bags and include closeups of details.  If it weren’t for you, I wouldn’t have known enough to purchase some of my bags.  My gainsboro lido has some unusual weaving where they made ridges, but thanks to photos here, I was able to verify that they’re normal.  I was also told by the former Carmel BV manager, that bags like my nuvolato (the one I had with me at the time) don’t get counterfeited due to the work it would take and the difficulty in making it look legitimate.  I REALLY appreciate the help and support I find here.  Thank You!


----------



## V0N1B2

When I close my eyes and say the words Bottega Veneta in my mind, it conjures up images of what I associate the brand with. Understated luxury, clean lines, simplicity, quality, quiet elegance...
But when I open my eyes, I see this:

(It's no wonder so many always find themselves at Hermes in the end)


----------



## diane278

Sad   I already miss BV.


----------



## septembersiren

V0N1B2 said:


> When I close my eyes and say the words Bottega Veneta in my mind, it conjures up images of what I associate the brand with. Understated luxury, clean lines, simplicity, quality, quiet elegance...
> But when I open my eyes, I see this:
> 
> (It's no wonder so many always find themselves at Hermes in the end)
> 
> View attachment 3962360
> View attachment 3962361
> View attachment 3962362



What is Tomas thinking
This is so far from BV’s mission statement 
He has gone off the track
So much hardware so many odd colors 
What is he [emoji848] 
Sad to see this happening
Maybe it is time he leaves BV


----------



## frenziedhandbag

I was taken back when I saw this online. It was the classic shapes, intrecciato, lack of hardware and casual ease/slouch that drew me to BV. Even for items with chains (chain tote and Disco), they still appealed to me as the chains were subtle and allowed the bags to work for both dressy and casual outfits. I can relate to the old styles but sadly, not the new ones.


----------



## indiaink

frenziedhandbag said:


> I was taken back when I saw this online. It was the classic shapes, intrecciato, lack of hardware and casual ease/slouch that drew me to BV. Even for items with chains (chain tote and Disco), they still appealed to me as the chains were subtle and allowed the bags to work for both dressy and casual outfits. I can relate to the old styles but sadly, not the new ones.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3962849


OMG.


----------



## diane278

V0N1B2 said:


> When I close my eyes and say the words Bottega Veneta in my mind, it conjures up images of what I associate the brand with. Understated luxury, clean lines, simplicity, quality, quiet elegance...
> But when I open my eyes, I see this:
> 
> (It's no wonder so many always find themselves at Hermes in the end)
> 
> View attachment 3962360
> View attachment 3962361
> View attachment 3962362



You forgot the BB Gun bag.


----------



## V0N1B2

diane278 said:


> You forgot the BB Gun bag.
> View attachment 3963002


Hmmm it kinda looks like a toaster. 

When I was on hiatus, I missed posting a ton of seasonal photos in the reference library. I’ll have to get my shizzle together this weekend and add to the seasonal threads.


----------



## muchstuff

V0N1B2 said:


> When I close my eyes and say the words Bottega Veneta in my mind, it conjures up images of what I associate the brand with. Understated luxury, clean lines, simplicity, quality, quiet elegance...
> But when I open my eyes, I see this:
> 
> (It's no wonder so many always find themselves at Hermes in the end)
> 
> View attachment 3962360
> View attachment 3962361
> View attachment 3962362


Has he been chatting with Demna?


----------



## ManilaMama

Gag. 

What is this? 

It’s my first time on this thread and when I saw it on the feed I was thinking, “oh yay! BV! I can look at photos of yummy leather in this thread!”

I have 3 BVs that I love dearly. A nodini (pillow), a venetta hobo and a gorgeous campana. 

All are so luxe and smooshy and so buttery soft, delicate and elegant. Understated and wonderful craftsmanship. Truly a luxury for me. 

I am SHOCKED with these new styles? I haven’t been to the boutique in a while but is this what’s going on?!? Is this even BV?


----------



## V0N1B2

muchstuff said:


> Has he been chatting with Demna?


 I don’t know, maybe. He’s certainly moved Balenciaga in another direction. 
When I see the crazy trendy designs, I always think of Alessandro Michele (Gucci). I went to the preview of his first collection at Gucci in Vancouver for Cruise 2016 (??? It was Sept/15) and I was completely dumbfounded by what was on the racks. 
I stopped by Holts two weekends ago to check out the fur salon (don’t hate ladies) and to see if there was any Pucci coming up for sale soon. The SA informed me that the fur salon is gone and not coming back which is understandable for Vancouver and that they are no longer carrying Pucci (or Eskandar).  
She said the Gucci RTW is flying off the shelves.   Huge seller. 
Looks like Puff the Magic Dragon vomited all over the rack but hey, I guess I’m just not cool and fashion-y enough.


----------



## muchstuff

V0N1B2 said:


> I don’t know, maybe. He’s certainly moved Balenciaga in another direction.
> When I see the crazy trendy designs, I always think of Alessandro Michele (Gucci). I went to the preview of his first collection at Gucci in Vancouver for Cruise 2016 (??? It was Sept/15) and I was completely dumbfounded by what was on the racks.
> I stopped by Holts two weekends ago to check out the fur salon (don’t hate ladies) and to see if there was any Pucci coming up for sale soon. The SA informed me that the fur salon is gone and not coming back which is understandable for Vancouver and that they are no longer carrying Pucci (or Eskandar).
> She said the Gucci RTW is flying off the shelves.   Huge seller.
> Looks like Puff the Magic Dragon vomited all over the rack but hey, I guess I’m just not cool and fashion-y enough.


Pretty sure I heard today that The Bay downtown is paring down to two floors and is dropping all things fur. Don't hate ya but I'm very glad fur-wise.


----------



## V0N1B2

Two floors? 
That’s too bad. They’ll probably turn it into $1.8M shoebox sized condos


----------



## ksuromax

septembersiren said:


> I prefer the old icon bags
> The new bags too much hardware and weird color designs


+1
and those sharp/pointy corners on structured bags are meh, too!


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> Has he been chatting with Demna?


i think it's more than just 'chatting', my guess is they have an 'affair'


----------



## septembersiren

I got some kind of notice about BV preview video
It was a video announcing that a video of the runway show was coming out
This video was awful 
It was dark
The was a comment section where people were extolling the new BV look
My comment was
Tomas what are you thinking? Too much hardware too much structure too many crazy colors. The original understated luxury is gone 
Tomas you need to get back to BV roots


----------



## LLANeedle

BV lost me.......glad I’m not alone in thinking these bags are gaudy, tasteless and downright ugly.


----------



## diane278

LLANeedle said:


> BV lost me.......glad I’m not alone in thinking these bags are gaudy, tasteless and downright ugly.



I’m actually thinking that if I bought one of the new gaudy BV bags, that I’d be cheating on the REAL BV.  I’d still consider the basic styles (the few that remain) but I fear that this direction won’t end well as far as BV staying in business.  
IMO, this is the kind of thinking that put BV into the VF mall instead of the best center in the area, Stanford Center. By the way, Hermes is opening in SC soon. Guess they have smarter people at the helm.


----------



## septembersiren

diane278 said:


> I’m actually thinking that if I bought one of the new gaudy BV bags, that I’d be cheating on the REAL BV.  I’d still consider the basic styles (the few that remain) but I fear that this direction won’t end well as far as BV staying in business.
> IMO, this is the kind of thinking that put BV into the VF mall instead of the best center in the area, Stanford Center. By the way, Hermes is opening in SC soon. Guess they have smarter people at the helm.



I think Tomas has lost his direction


----------



## HereToLearn

diane278 said:


> Can someone here set up one of those anonymous online surveys? I’d like to know if our members:
> 1) prefer the old BV classics and want them continued
> 2) prefer the newer styles and feel like BV is on the right track
> 
> A number of us have been vocal about our disappointment with the changes we see, but there may be many others who feel differently but haven’t expressed it. A survey would help show how the larger group is feeling....



I feel like what makes BV great is the understated elegance.  The discreet, yet distinctive take on luxury.  Quality leather materials, and little to no hardware.  
The newer styles stray so far from this that I can’t see anything except a vision change.  And that is very disappointing.


----------



## V0N1B2

I'm waiting for the Bottega Veneta x Hello Kitty collaboration.
I can see it now.....
Something like the Butterfly Cabat or Knot but instead of butterflies, it's Hello Kitty heads. Maybe in a classy white patent leather


----------



## ksuromax

V0N1B2 said:


> I'm waiting for the Bottega Veneta x Hello Kitty collaboration.
> I can see it now.....
> Something like the Butterfly Cabat or Knot but instead of butterflies, it's Hello Kitty heads. Maybe in a classy white patent leather


i bet they will sell like hot pies in certain markets


----------



## Phiomega

muchstuff said:


> Has he been chatting with Demna?



Oh please don’t!!! That one was even worse.... I can’t bear thinking about classic BV leather with huge colorful graffiti on it...


----------



## septembersiren

I was reading Vanity Fair magazine
Seems that Tomas is not the only designer that is off track
Balenciaga and Fendi
What are they thinking??


----------



## diane278

septembersiren said:


> I was reading Vanity Fair magazine
> Seems that Tomas is not the only designer that is off track
> Balenciaga and Fendi
> What are they thinking??



The economy goes up and down.  If we’re heading into a “correction” BV’ll  just have to ride it out like everyone else. Pushing loyal customers away in blind hope of replacing them with new ones mystifies me.  Maybe it will work, who knows? Or maybe a bad season will make Tomas rethink the changes.... I thought the change to the original veneta was the end of the world at the time.  And it seems to be fine. I’m confused!


----------



## diane278

V0N1B2 said:


> I'm waiting for the Bottega Veneta x Hello Kitty collaboration.
> I can see it now.....
> Something like the Butterfly Cabat or Knot but instead of butterflies, it's Hello Kitty heads. Maybe in a classy white patent leather


 I’ll make room in my closet for that!


----------



## septembersiren

diane278 said:


> The economy goes up and down.  If we’re heading into a “correction” BV’ll  just have to ride it out like everyone else. Pushing loyal customers away in blind hope of replacing them with new ones mystifies me.  Maybe it will work, who knows? Or maybe a bad season will make Tomas rethink the changes.... I thought the change to the original veneta was the end of the world at the time.  And it seems to be fine. I’m confused!



Talking with my Joyce
She says she likes the new Veneta better
She says it is all hand woven like the cabat that the handle is flatter so it stays on the shoulder better and the drop is slightly larger
She says they are selling very well
I thought I bet people are spending the extra $ rather than go for those little bizarre bags with the crazy colors and all that hardware 
I can only think those little bags are heavy with all the chains and hardware
But the up side is if you get mugged you have a handy weapon


----------



## ksuromax

septembersiren said:


> Talking with my Joyce
> *She says she likes the new Veneta better
> She says it is all hand woven like the cabat that the handle is flatter so it stays on the shoulder better and the drop is slightly larger*
> She says they are selling very well
> I thought I bet people are spending the extra $ rather than go for those little bizarre bags with the crazy colors and all that hardware
> I can only think those little bags are heavy with all the chains and hardware
> But the up side is if you get mugged you have a handy weapon


Add my vote to that +1
I do like it, too
it only looks puffed, but once the bag is on the shoulder it flattens and 'hugs' the shoulder and softly drops down. 
and add another +1 to the 'handy weapon'


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> Add my vote to that +1
> I do like it, too
> it only looks puffed, but once the bag is on the shoulder it flattens and 'hugs' the shoulder and softly drops down.
> and add another +1 to the 'handy weapon'


You want to protect yourself you need an Alexander Wang Rocco. Now THERE'S a weapon ...


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

I like the new Veneta too. But the other new ones .. no thanks.


----------



## indiaink

V0N1B2 said:


> I'm waiting for the Bottega Veneta x Hello Kitty collaboration.
> I can see it now.....
> Something like the Butterfly Cabat or Knot but instead of butterflies, it's Hello Kitty heads. Maybe in a classy white patent leather



It that a Hello Kitty inspired fox thing hanging from that bag? Dear me... (screen shot taken from the Fall 2018 collection runway show)




And what is this ... Pom poms???


----------



## ksuromax

indiaink said:


> It that a Hello Kitty inspired fox thing hanging from that bag? Dear me... (screen shot taken from the Fall 2018 collection runway show)
> 
> View attachment 3965506
> 
> 
> And what is this ... Pom poms???
> 
> View attachment 3965508


how can i "unseen" it??


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

Even this Poodle owner can’t stand this


----------



## GoStanford

Any recommendations for a purse organizer for the Bella/Garda?  I have bought from the store Divide and Conquer on Etsy before, but I don't see anything ready to go in the Bella dimensions.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

GoStanford said:


> Any recommendations for a purse organizer for the Bella/Garda?.



I use Sarmoga. They have various sizes, along with full customisation options.


----------



## septembersiren

ksuromax said:


> how can i "unseen" it??



That isn’t a Fox it the cute doggie charm


----------



## grietje

I liked some pieces in the runway show, notably the fist few dresses.  I wasn’t a fan of the silk pant suit (I read pajamas).  As for the bags, they’re runway bags so they’re supposed to make a statement.  I didn’t care for them but I did like some of the ideas. I am interested in seeing how those translate to the main collection.


----------



## septembersiren

I [emoji178][emoji177][emoji176]that blue coat
Reminds me of a jacket I had as a teen 
Fake monkey fur


----------



## septembersiren

grietje said:


> I liked some pieces in the runway show, notably the fist few dresses.  I wasn’t a fan of the silk pant suit (I read pajamas).  As for the bags, they’re runway bags so they’re supposed to make a statement.  I didn’t care for them but I did like some of the ideas. I am interested in seeing how those translate to the main collection.



All I could think of is 
Really Tomas color blocking 
So 1970’s but the collection was not retro 
I agree the silk pant suit  
Spring 2018 is much better 
Tomas what are you thinking?


----------



## indiaink

septembersiren said:


> All I could think of is
> Really Tomas color blocking
> So 1970’s but the collection was not retro
> I agree the silk pant suit
> Spring 2018 is much better
> Tomas what are you thinking?


He does say in this Vogue article that he's trying to talk to to customers in a different way, but he might mean through video, not through the design of the bag. Although that statement works for that, too.


----------



## diane278

Caught a glimpse of what appears to be the Lauren clutch but with a black and white checkered treatment. It’s difficult to tell when it’s just a partial view as a model is walking.


----------



## septembersiren

diane278 said:


> Caught a glimpse of what appears to be the Lauren clutch but with a black and white checkered treatment. It’s difficult to tell when it’s just a partial view as a model is walking.



Yes I saw that too
2018 seems to be the year of color blocking for Tomas 
The only thing I have ever liked about his men’s line is the tuxedos and shoes
I can’t imagine a guy carrying a lavender bag
I know a slew of gay guys and they wouldn’t carry a pink or lavender bag
It’s just a show and done for effect but....


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

septembersiren said:


> I [emoji178][emoji177][emoji176]that blue coat
> Reminds me of a jacket I had as a teen
> Fake monkey fur



Cookie Monster


----------



## ksuromax

Oops! i did it again!


----------



## septembersiren

BV_LC_poodle said:


> Cookie Monster


----------



## indiaink

septembersiren said:


> View attachment 3967324


OMG! Tomas totally copied Cookie Monster!


----------



## septembersiren

Lol


----------



## indiaink

SHAUN WHITE! WHITE IS THE NEW GOLD! HOLY COW!


----------



## indiaink

So is anybody watching the Olympics? I don't normally watch the whole thing, but I've been a fan of Shaun White forever, so it was absolutely incredible to watch him last night - just blew me away (and everybody else watching).


----------



## septembersiren

May all your BV dreams come true


----------



## diane278

So I just looked at the BV email that was in my mailbox this am. There’s this beautiful latte soft croc Lauren shown on the BV site. I think it’s really elegant as a summer bag. I’m not sure how practical it would be....I don’t think I’ve ever had a white bag....is it just me, or does it seem like a lot more exotic bags are being shown?


----------



## septembersiren

diane278 said:


> So I just looked at the BV email that was in my mailbox this am. There’s this beautiful latte soft croc Lauren shown on the BV site. I think it’s really elegant as a summer bag. I’m not sure how practical it would be....I don’t think I’ve ever had a white bag....is it just me, or does it seem like a lot more exotic bags are being shown?
> View attachment 3968077



White and I are not on speaking terms


----------



## septembersiren

India when do you leave for Seattle?
Aren’t you going to miss the doggies and hubby?
I don’t think I could leave stinky bald Wicky for that long


----------



## indiaink

septembersiren said:


> India when do you leave for Seattle?
> Aren’t you going to miss the doggies and hubby?
> I don’t think I could leave stinky bald Wicky for that long


Thank you for talking to me.

I don't leave until end of March. Zoey is coming with me, Rhyn is staying with Mark. They'll have a nice bachelor pad going. 

I was just getting my reading list together - 9 books, only one not available digitally, so whoo hoo for me. I can take notes on the digital editions and carry them all with me on my Surface.


----------



## septembersiren

indiaink said:


> Thank you for talking to me.
> 
> I don't leave until end of March. Zoey is coming with me, Rhyn is staying with Mark. They'll have a nice bachelor pad going.
> 
> I was just getting my reading list together - 9 books, only one not available digitally, so whoo hoo for me. I can take notes on the digital editions and carry them all with me on my Surface.



Have to take pics of Zoey with the Corgis 
Bet that will be too cute


----------



## diane278

Tonight the pairs skate their short programs. Oops. Tonight should be the long program. I think they’re a day ahead of us. I thought last nights short programs were for team medals but now I’m thinking they’re for individual.ones.  I don’t know anyone who loves watching the Olympic skating like I do. I know they’re out there, I just don’t know them. If you love the figure skating, please speak up. It’d be great to confirm that I’m not watching alone. 
On top of that, I love watching the dressage during the summer games....and people usually think I’ve lost it when I talk about how much I love that.


----------



## muchstuff

diane278 said:


> Tonight the pairs skate their short programs. I don’t know anyone who loves watching the Olympic skating like I do. I know they’re out there, I just don’t know them. If you love the figure skating, please speak up. It’d be great to confirm that I’m not watching alone.
> On top of that, I love watching the dressage during the summer games....and people usually think I’ve lost it when I talk about how much I love that.


Ice skating is the high point of the winter Olympics for me. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Summer games is gymnastics!


----------



## diane278

muchstuff said:


> Ice skating is the high point of the winter Olympics for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Summer games is gymnastics!



Yay! I’m so happy to hear that!
I also like the gymnastics but once a cowgirl, always a cowgirl. The equestrian events reign in my world.


----------



## V0N1B2

diane278 said:


> Tonight the pairs skate their short programs. Oops. Tonight should be the long program. I think they’re a day ahead of us. I thought last nights short programs were for team medals but now I’m thinking they’re for individual.ones.  I don’t know anyone who loves watching the Olympic skating like I do. I know they’re out there, I just don’t know them. If you love the figure skating, please speak up. It’d be great to confirm that I’m not watching alone.
> On top of that, I love watching the dressage during the summer games....and people usually think I’ve lost it when I talk about how much I love that.


Wearing my team colours today at the rink. No BV in the shot, I’ll try to work that in next time.


----------



## V0N1B2

PS: I’ve been to the ISU Grand Prix, Nationals, World Championships and Olympic events. (not as a competitor, but I did sit on the judges panel at the National Championships) So, yeah.....
The things you learn about your fellow BVettes, huh?


----------



## diane278

V0N1B2 said:


> PS: I’ve been to the ISU Grand Prix, Nationals, World Championships and Olympic events. (not as a competitor, but I did sit on the judges panel at the National Championships) So, yeah.....
> The things you learn about your fellow BVettes, huh?



Wow! Impressive. And you’re on actual skates!


----------



## septembersiren

This is Wicky 
She is wearing her shorts and scarf around her neck
She is back on steroids 
The vet can’t find any reason for her chewing on herself 
She now has a hotspot 
They gave us an antibiotic cream and steroids and Benadryl twice a day
Poor dog is zonked
But she loves the vet
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 3968604


----------



## septembersiren

My TPF is acting strange


----------



## septembersiren

There she is


----------



## Mousse

V0N1B2 said:


> PS: I’ve been to the ISU Grand Prix, Nationals, World Championships and Olympic events. (not as a competitor, but I did sit on the judges panel at the National Championships) So, yeah.....
> The things you learn about your fellow BVettes, huh?



I’m so uncoordinated on skates. You would think a girl who grew up in Boston could skate. My brothers are all excellent skaters of the hockey variety. My bro who lives in Dallas still plays on a men’s league. It drives my SIL nuts because they can only get ice time at 1:00 am on Fridays.


----------



## Mousse

diane278 said:


> Tonight the pairs skate their short programs. Oops. Tonight should be the long program. I think they’re a day ahead of us. I thought last nights short programs were for team medals but now I’m thinking they’re for individual.ones.  I don’t know anyone who loves watching the Olympic skating like I do. I know they’re out there, I just don’t know them. If you love the figure skating, please speak up. It’d be great to confirm that I’m not watching alone.
> On top of that, I love watching the dressage during the summer games....and people usually think I’ve lost it when I talk about how much I love that.



I’ll be watching ice skating tonight with DH. It’s my favorite. I’ll send you a vicarious toast. We are having take out Za tonight from Howie’s in Palo Alto with a nice Chardonnay from my last wine shipment from Talbott in Carmel Valley.


----------



## ksuromax

diane278 said:


> Tonight the pairs skate their short programs. Oops. Tonight should be the long program. I think they’re a day ahead of us. I thought last nights short programs were for team medals but now I’m thinking they’re for individual.ones.  I don’t know anyone who loves watching the Olympic skating like I do. I know they’re out there, I just don’t know them. If you love the figure skating, please speak up. It’d be great to confirm that I’m not watching alone.
> On top of that, I love watching the dressage during the summer games....and people usually think I’ve lost it when I talk about how much I love that.


+1! 
and Biathlon


----------



## indiaink

This is the most moving spoken-word poem ever, EVER. It's touching, it's painful, it speaks to the truth. Have your tissues at hand.


----------



## muchstuff

septembersiren said:


> This is Wicky
> She is wearing her shorts and scarf around her neck
> She is back on steroids
> The vet can’t find any reason for her chewing on herself
> She now has a hotspot
> They gave us an antibiotic cream and steroids and Benadryl twice a day
> Poor dog is zonked
> But she loves the vet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3968604



I'm guessing you've already looked into food allergies?


----------



## septembersiren

muchstuff said:


> I'm guessing you've already looked into food allergies?



Yes we have alter all her food
Grain free kibble
No chicken in anything
They did blood work and it all came back normal 
The vet said that when the fur is growing back it probably itches 
So she is wearing a scarf around her neck in lieu of a collar and a pair of infant shorts to cover the hotspot so she can’t lick it
She is on a antibiotic cream, prednisone and Benedryl 
She has been sleeping a lot


----------



## muchstuff

septembersiren said:


> Yes we have alter all her food
> Grain free kibble
> No chicken in anything
> They did blood work and it all came back normal
> The vet said that when the fur is growing back it probably itches
> So she is wearing a scarf around her neck in lieu of a collar and a pair of infant shorts to cover the hotspot so she can’t lick it
> She is on a antibiotic cream, prednisone and Benedryl
> She has been sleeping a lot


My boy had diarrhea for over eight months and we tried everything. I've always given him high quality home made organic food, expensive supplements.  We finally tried a hypoallergenic food (comes in cans and kibble) and the change was amazing. Not saying it'll work for your baby but it might be worth a try. I don't normally advocate for canned or kibble but it truly was the only thing that worked. Maybe try it for a month and see...


----------



## septembersiren

The vet says she is not allergic 
The next step is anti anxiety meds 
She and I can share lol


----------



## indiaink

septembersiren said:


> The vet says she is not allergic
> The next step is anti anxiety meds
> She and I can share lol


The Royal Canin is certainly worth a shot before medication - we can set up a Go Fund Me page*** if you  need help, dear SS and Wickster.

ETA ***For the stress-reducing trip to Hawaii for two - you and The Wickster.


----------



## septembersiren

indiaink said:


> The Royal Canin is certainly worth a shot before medication - we can set up a Go Fund Me page if you  need help, dear SS and Wickster.



I don’t need a go fund me page
I can afford my dog thank you very much


----------



## CoastalCouture

V0N1B2 said:


> Wearing my team colours today at the rink. No BV in the shot, I’ll try to work that in next time.
> View attachment 3968556



Great shot!

I’ve been watching the figure skating as well. I’m also a fan of speed skating. Oh, and curling. When did they start using Swffers instead of brooms?


----------



## indiaink

septembersiren said:


> I don’t need a go fund me page
> I can afford my dog thank you very much


LOL. I was thinking we could send you both to Hawaii and remove ALL the stress.  Just you and Wickster hanging out on the beach ... chasing sand bunnies ... I'm always telling Zoey that one day I will serve her a doggy Mimosa in bed, along with her breakfast...


----------



## grietje

indiaink said:


> The Royal Canin is certainly worth a shot before medication - we can set up a Go Fund Me page*** if you  need help, dear SS and Wickster.
> 
> ETA ***For the stress-reducing trip to Hawaii for two - you and The Wickster.



This post strikes me as rude, arrogant and insensitive.


----------



## ksuromax

Happy Chinese New Year!!!


----------



## indiaink

grietje said:


> This post strikes me as rude, arrogant and insensitive.


Well, Grietje, it wasn't meant to be. I wrote and didn't include all that I was thinking. I have a habit of speaking ahead of my thoughts, as my DH will tell you. It was meant as a joke, and that's all I can say. I wanted to get some $ together for a trip to Hawaii, since that seems to be the place people go to relax.

If you HONESTLY think I could be that of person, G, then perhaps you never knew me at all. Sorry to disappoint.

SS, I sincerely apologize if you took that to mean anything other than a lighthearted comment on how we are all socked in to this winter weather and need a way out.  I know *I* can't afford to go to HI, so thought a Go Fund Me campaign was in order.


----------



## indiaink

ksuromax said:


> Happy Chinese New Year!!!


Beautiful! Love red!


----------



## indiaink

Off to see "Black Panther" - ya'll have a great weekend!


----------



## septembersiren

I am not here to fight with anyone 
I have accepted India’s apology 
We should all remember that once words leave your mouth or keyboard they are not yours anymore
When using a keyboard or even speaking we should be careful
Words can be more hurtful than a smack in the face
This is enough on this subject we should move on
We are all adults here right
Well maybe not me
Cause like Jimmy Buffet says
I am growing older but not up
Love all my BVettes [emoji182]


----------



## indiaink

septembersiren said:


> I am not here to fight with anyone
> I have accepted India’s apology
> We should all remember that once words leave your mouth or keyboard they are not yours anymore
> When using a keyboard or even speaking we should be careful
> Words can be more hurtful than a smack in the face
> This is enough on this subject we should move on
> We are all adults here right
> Well maybe not me
> Cause like Jimmy Buffet says
> I am growing older but not up
> Love all my BVettes [emoji182]


 

The movie "Black Panther" was very very good, I recommend it if you are a Marvel movies fan; don't forget to stay through the ending credits....


----------



## missbellamama

indiaink said:


> The movie "Black Panther" was very very good, I recommend it if you are a Marvel movies fan; don't forget to stay through the ending credits....


I see every Marvel movie that premieres opening weekend, this one is much anticipated.
For sure, on staying past the credits, for upcoming sneak peeks as well.


----------



## indiaink

missbellamama said:


> I see every Marvel movie that premieres opening weekend, this one is much anticipated.
> For sure, on staying past the credits, for upcoming sneak peeks as well.


Whoa boy there’s something cool coming up besides the Avengers movie planned... ::shakes hand with fellow Marvel movies fan::


----------



## missbellamama

indiaink said:


> Whoa boy there’s something cool coming up besides the Avengers movie planned... ::shakes hand with fellow Marvel movies fan::


I'll have to stay off the internet till I see it...


----------



## missbellamama

missbellamama said:


> I'll have to stay off the internet till I see it...


When I see the words "spoiler alert" - I have a tendency to read on


----------



## muchstuff

CoastalCouture said:


> Great shot!
> 
> I’ve been watching the figure skating as well. I’m also a fan of speed skating. Oh, and curling. When did they start using Swffers instead of brooms?


Quite some time ago


----------



## Mousse

I stopped by the Valley Fair boutique today. My cc stayed in my Ossidato Rame zip wallet. I heard that Tomas is working on new Lido designs and larger cross body bags. [emoji3]


----------



## septembersiren

Went to see my MIL today
Even though her son and I are divorced she is still my Mom
Sad she lives in a home now and is a little befuddled 
But then again she always was
She is the person who introduced me to the finer things in life


----------



## missbellamama

septembersiren said:


> View attachment 3973035
> 
> Went to see my MIL today
> Even though her son and I are divorced she is still my Mom
> Sad she lives in a home now and is a little befuddled
> But then again she always was
> She is the person who introduced me to the finer things in life


What a great a ex-DIL you are


----------



## septembersiren

Thank you
One thing she taught me is 
That when you set the table every night for family always set it with your best
Family is who you love and you should always get “fancy” for them
She was a wise woman


----------



## GoStanford

septembersiren said:


> View attachment 3973035
> 
> Went to see my MIL today


Beautiful photo and post.  Look at your smiles!  The trim on her blouse reminds me of BV intrecciato, too.  You are a good DIL and I'm glad you posted this.


----------



## Mousse

septembersiren said:


> View attachment 3973035
> 
> Went to see my MIL today
> Even though her son and I are divorced she is still my Mom
> Sad she lives in a home now and is a little befuddled
> But then again she always was
> She is the person who introduced me to the finer things in life



My MIL was my “Mom” after mine passed. Betty, my MIL, and I had a very special relationship and we looked forward to our NoLa visits. Cherish your relationship with your MIL.


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

How would you describe the color Glicine?


----------



## diane278

BV_LC_poodle said:


> How would you describe the color Glicine?


I’d call it a sort of smoky or grayed lavender. I think Grietje’s tote shows the color really well.  Here it is: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/just-because-a-reveal.971547/


----------



## ksuromax

BV_LC_poodle said:


> How would you describe the color Glicine?


too muted for me 
if i was looking for a neutral grey/taupe with interesting undertone, i'd consider Glicine as a candidate


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

ksuromax said:


> too muted for me
> if i was looking for a neutral grey/taupe with interesting undertone, i'd consider Glicine as a candidate



Neutral. Check. 
Grey. Check. 
Interesting. Check. 

I wanted to make sure it’s not going to be too girly and/or Hello Kitty-ish [emoji77]


----------



## ksuromax

BV_LC_poodle said:


> Neutral. Check.
> Grey. Check.
> Interesting. Check.
> 
> I wanted to make sure it’s not going to be too girly and/or Hello Kitty-ish [emoji77]


no, no, definitely no!


----------



## indiaink

BV_LC_poodle said:


> Neutral. Check.
> Grey. Check.
> Interesting. Check.
> 
> I wanted to make sure it’s not going to be too girly and/or Hello Kitty-ish [emoji77]


It's definitely neutral.  Here it is in lambskin:


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

Anyone spots a Barolo baseball - please let me know.


----------



## ksuromax

BV_LC_poodle said:


> Anyone spots a Barolo baseball - please let me know.


Brand new? Or pre-loved is ok?


----------



## LLANeedle

Likewise, if any of you with eagle eyes spots a noce cabat in the small size, please message me.  It’s truly the one that got away for me.


----------



## ksuromax

-why am I late for work today? 
Because of domino
No, no, i was not playing... 
I was trying to wake HIM up!!!!


----------



## GoStanford

Well now.  I was just on Poshmark browsing, and now I see where all the BVs are!  I'm flabbergasted at how many good bags on there - seems like it may really be taking over from eBay as a main source of secondhand BVs.  Maybe it's the fact that you have to register under your name, I don't know.


----------



## septembersiren

I myself could never part with a BV bags
One year for Xmas BV gave SAs cockers 
Even though I don’t carry it 
I could never sell it
Even to finance another bag
I am the biggest sentimental slob in the world


----------



## V0N1B2

septembersiren said:


> I myself could never part with a BV bags
> One year for Xmas BV gave SAs cockers
> Even though I don’t carry it
> I could never sell it
> Even to finance another bag
> I am the biggest sentimental slob in the world


You survived the Nor'easter? Did you have any flooding where you are? I'm assuming you have power and all that...


----------



## septembersiren

V0N1B2 said:


> You survived the Nor'easter? Did you have any flooding where you are? I'm assuming you have power and all that...



I live on a barrier island 
The way the island is situated it is in a pocket 
They predict weather we never get 
We did get some gusts one almost knocked me over but I am a survivor lol 
The only time we ever flooded where I live now is during Hurricane Sandy
Thanks for asking [emoji3]


----------



## Mousse

The apricot trees in DT Los Altos CA are blooming.


----------



## LLANeedle

There are still thousands around me without power........so many huge trees down.


----------



## diane278

LLANeedle said:


> There are still thousands around me without power........so many huge trees down.


 I just read that 1.5 million people are without power. It’s hard to imagine.


----------



## V0N1B2

Hi @Mousse


----------



## Mousse

V0N1B2 said:


> Hi @Mousse
> 
> View attachment 3989099



Haha, had a cup of this yesterday in Los Altos. Good choice!


----------



## diane278

Well....I have just learned that there’s a style of dressing that I’m apparently embracing....it’s called menocore.
And, yes, the root word is based on “menopause”. Menocore is, as I understand it, fashion that’s based on comfort and aimed at ‘50 something’s’.  So, actually, I’m embracing a younger age.  This is the article I traced it back to:
https://www.manrepeller.com/2017/07/menocore-fashion-trend.html
Apparently, it’s boho or minimal, or something in between, as long as it’s comfortable.  The example I understood best was Diane Keaton’s wardrobe in the movie, Something’s Gotta Give.  I’m fine with this, but I was just getting used to being a WOACA. (a Woman of a Certain Age....as in old.)  Now I’m a WOACA dressed in menocore.  Gotta laugh and wonder what’s next!
So, now you know why I’m always dressed in tunics for photos.....


----------



## septembersiren

diane278 said:


> Well....I have just learned that there’s a style of dressing that I’m apparently embracing....it’s called menocore.
> And, yes, the root word is based on “menopause”. Menocore is, as I understand it, fashion that’s based on comfort and aimed at ‘50 something’s’.  So, actually, I’m embracing a younger age.  This is the article I traced it back to:
> https://www.manrepeller.com/2017/07/menocore-fashion-trend.html
> Apparently, it’s boho or minimal, or something in between, as long as it’s comfortable.  The example I understood best was Diane Keaton’s wardrobe in the movie, Something’s Gotta Give.  I’m fine with this, but I was just getting used to being a WOACA. (a Woman of a Certain Age....as in old.)  Now I’m a WOACA dressed in menocore.  Gotta laugh and wonder what’s next!
> So, now you know why I’m always dressed in tunics for photos.....



If it isn’t comfortable I am not wearing it
I have already stayed home rather than dress up
I love being old and retired


----------



## septembersiren

Both my granddaughter’s birthdays are in March
The 12 year old I got earrings (because grandmom is too old to buy her clothes she likes) 
But the little one is going to be 3 and she is still fin to buy for
Since she lives in Florida of course bathing suits 
Couple little dresses (she doesn’t like pants) and a really cute tutu


----------



## diane278

septembersiren said:


> Both my granddaughter’s birthdays are in March
> The 12 year old I got earrings (because grandmom is too old to buy her clothes she likes)
> But the little one is going to be 3 and she is still fin to buy for
> Since she lives in Florida of course bathing suits
> Couple little dresses (she doesn’t like pants) and a really cute tutu
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3990021
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/QUOTE


Too cute!


----------



## LLANeedle

diane278 said:


> Well....I have just learned that there’s a style of dressing that I’m apparently embracing....it’s called menocore.
> And, yes, the root word is based on “menopause”. Menocore is, as I understand it, fashion that’s based on comfort and aimed at ‘50 something’s’.  So, actually, I’m embracing a younger age.  This is the article I traced it back to:
> https://www.manrepeller.com/2017/07/menocore-fashion-trend.html
> Apparently, it’s boho or minimal, or something in between, as long as it’s comfortable.  The example I understood best was Diane Keaton’s wardrobe in the movie, Something’s Gotta Give.  I’m fine with this, but I was just getting used to being a WOACA. (a Woman of a Certain Age....as in old.)  Now I’m a WOACA dressed in menocore.  Gotta laugh and wonder what’s next!
> So, now you know why I’m always dressed in tunics for photos.....


Diane, I’m right there with you.....the thread about BV shoes cracks me up......reading what some people will go through to wear a designer shoe......why not buy shoes that are comfortable?


----------



## missbellamama

septembersiren said:


> If it isn’t comfortable I am not wearing it
> I have already stayed home rather than dress up
> I love being old and retired


just  this


----------



## septembersiren

LLANeedle said:


> Diane, I’m right there with you.....the thread about BV shoes cracks me up......reading what some people will go through to wear a designer shoe......why not buy shoes that are comfortable?



I am an Uggs in winter
And slip on canvas keds in the summer
When I grew up keds were considered designer lol
I have always been a trend setter


----------



## missbellamama

septembersiren said:


> I am an Uggs in winter
> And slip on canvas keds in the summer
> When I grew up keds were considered designer lol
> I have always been a trend setter


My footwear of choice: Sorels in the winter ( snow here is deep at times and slushy)  and rather brrrrrr, as well
Summer:  Converse for dressing up ( like the colour choices)  heels are my New Balance and Nike ( preferred walking shoe)


----------



## diane278

The most comfortable shoes I have are Robert Zur (Petra style) slip-ons. In summer I wear Tom’s or BV espadrilles. They’re soft and pliable. Shoes have been a challenge for me since I broke a toe and decided to buddy-tape it myself instead of having the Dr do it.  My alignment skills were lacking....to say the least.


----------



## ksuromax

LLANeedle said:


> Diane, I’m right there with you.....the thread about BV shoes cracks me up......reading what some people will go through to wear a designer shoe......why not buy shoes that are comfortable?


 +1!


----------



## septembersiren

I was just thumbing through Vanity Fair
I swear the designers are making clown clothes 
The men’s BV ad wasn’t so great either


----------



## diane278

I found comfortable (for me) BV shoes (besides the espadrilles)!  They’re a slip-on flat.  The Fiandra slipper. (It’s a bit confusing because there’s also one without a heel that looks the same on top). They arrived today. They feel great and I know they’ll soften up even more with wear.  I was gun shy after my failure with the sneakers. I still think that most of the BV shoes are too stiff for me, but I’m happy with this style. After all, my lifestyle doesn’t require a lot of shoes or much variety in styles. I guess it’s one of the benefits of menocore.


----------



## ksuromax

Happy Women's Day, Beautiful Ladies! 
wishing everyone a lovely day!


----------



## septembersiren

diane278 said:


> I found comfortable (for me) BV shoes (besides the espadrilles)!  They’re a slip-on flat.  The Fiandra slipper. (It’s a bit confusing because there’s also one without a heel that looks the same on top). They arrived today. They feel great and I know they’ll soften up even more with wear.  I was gun shy after my failure with the sneakers. I still think that most of the BV shoes are too stiff for me, but I’m happy with this style. After all, my lifestyle doesn’t require a lot of shoes or much variety in styles. I guess it’s one of the benefits of menocore.
> 
> View attachment 3993196



I love them[emoji178]


----------



## septembersiren

I have to share 
If you have large boobs you will appreciate it


----------



## septembersiren

We got some snow yesterday 
It is gone this morning 
Hope everyone has powerATTACH=full]3993504[/ATTACH]


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> Happy Women's Day, Beautiful Ladies!
> wishing everyone a lovely day!


Right back at ya my friend


----------



## septembersiren

To all the wonderful women of TPF
HAPPY WOMAN’s DAY


----------



## septembersiren

I made delicious shrimp risotto tonight for dinner
It was relatively easy and so much better than the mixes
I found unsalted broth
Next time I use my own broth


----------



## Mousse

septembersiren said:


> I made delicious shrimp risotto tonight for dinner
> It was relatively easy and so much better than the mixes
> I found unsalted broth
> Next time I use my own broth



Diane and I are still lusting over the “lobstah” risotto from the Wynn. All the more reason to go back for a BV meet up in LAS. We so want you to join us next time. BTW, making risotto is my all time comfort food and way to destress. I learned the technique ages ago while on a biz trip to Milan. I will never forget that experience in my hotel when the chef invited me to observe my room service order being created.


----------



## diane278

septembersiren said:


> I made delicious shrimp risotto tonight for dinner
> It was relatively easy and so much better than the mixes
> I found unsalted broth
> Next time I use my own broth





Mousse said:


> Diane and I are still lusting over the “lobstah” risotto from the Wynn. All the more reason to go back for a BV meet up in LAS. We so want you to join us next time. BTW, making risotto is my all time comfort food and way to destress. I learned the technique ages ago while on a biz trip to Milan. I will never forget that experience in my hotel when the chef invited me to observe my room service order being created.



You two stop teasing me!


----------



## septembersiren

Mousse said:


> Diane and I are still lusting over the “lobstah” risotto from the Wynn. All the more reason to go back for a BV meet up in LAS. We so want you to join us next time. BTW, making risotto is my all time comfort food and way to destress. I learned the technique ages ago while on a biz trip to Milan. I will never forget that experience in my hotel when the chef invited me to observe my room service order being created.



That sounds amazing 
I would love to join you but not sure that would be in the cards for me[emoji22][emoji848]
5 hour airplane ride 
Not so good with plane rides 
I would love [emoji173]️ to meet everyone
Shame the BV here closed 
It would be eating and gambling and shopping at the pier and Borgota
This town is not the same anymore


----------



## diane278

Interesting article on the proliferation of better counterfeit bags.....
https://fashionista.com/2018/03/counterfeit-knockoff-handbags-authenticity
I still think that BV is safer than a brand like LV. LV fakes are more common where I live than real ones. I’ve seen knock-offs of cabats here in small stores, but they’re clearly copies (and not good ones) and don’t claim to be BV. We’re lucky to have our own experts.....


----------



## septembersiren

Wow look at these shoes


----------



## V0N1B2

Copying the majority of the article here:

*COUNTERFEIT HANDBAGS ARE GETTING HARDER AND HARDER TO SPOT*
Designer knockoffs have come a long way from Canal Street. Here's what you need to look for.
DHANI MAU
MAR 6, 2018

lawsuits by luxury brands and entire coalitions dedicated to curbing the production and stateside distribution of these illegal counterfeit products, like the International Anti-Counterfeit Coalition (IACC), the market is thriving and even advancing.

Fakes are getting more realistic. While distinguishing a fake from a real handbag used to be a fairly straightforward and easily Google-able process, there's been an explosion of what some are calling "super fakes," "Triple-A fakes" or "line-for-lines" over the past five or so years. To the untrained eye, they look like the real thing. You might even have one yourself and not know it. Our own Alyssa was once told by The RealReal that her Balenciaga bag — which she purchased at a prominent luxury retail chain and had no reason to doubt the authenticity of — was fake.

the designer resale market has grown rapidly online with the proliferation of websites like The RealReal and Rebag, these fake bags are being given second lives, and their trained authenticators are learning firsthand how good fakes can be nowadays — and they're having to overhaul their authentication processes as a result. 

"Authentication is a little bit like viruses in the software industry in the sense that those who create the viruses tend to go faster than technology," explains Rebag CEO and Founder Charles Gorra. "Our whole mission, to provide certainty on goods, is always to try and supersede the trends and that's a really hard thing to do." He says that's because fakes have become more sophisticated, with some looking and feeling so close to the real thing that it's "borderline impossible to figure out."

When it comes to determining the provenance and proliferation of "super fakes," there are varying and conflicting stories. Multiple experts recently told_Vogue_ UK that these higher-quality fakes are made in the same factories as the authentic bags, which I've heard as well: It's a phenomenon that becomes increasingly plausible as more luxury brands move their production to China and India. "Sometimes the factory will produce 10,000 of a product and then make 2,000 on the run and sell them off cheaply," Cassandra Hill, a lawyer at Mishcon de Reya specializing in intellectual-property litigation, told the magazine.

Counterfeiters are also getting faster: "There's fast fashion for counterfeit items," says Gorra. "The time between a new bag [being released] and the equivalent fake bag entering the market is, even in the three years we've been in business, it's been incredibly shortened." Gorra says counterfeiters are sometimes even producing in-season knockoffs, perhaps proving the old pro-"see-now, buy-now" argument that showing items six months in advance helps counterfeiters. And not only are knockoff bags getting better, but so are categories like jewelry, streetwear and sneakers.

As for where consumers are getting their hands on these items, it's online. According to the International Trademark Association, $460 billion worth of counterfeit goods were bought and sold last year, with most of sales happening online. "The online part is growing exponentially," says IACC President Bob Barchiesi. Big, undiscerning online marketplaces like Ebay, Jet and China-based Alibaba have become infamous resources for these inauthentic products.

"Folks will be shopping on marketplaces and think they’re buying a secondhand, expensive handbag and it's a fake," explains Barchiesi. "There’s so many different distribution channels now online that are readily available for consumers, one, if they're looking to buy fakes, and, two, if they think they're getting a bargain and instead they're getting a fake." There are also standalone websites designed to look like authentic retailers to deceive shoppers that even use photos of authentic products, says Barchiesi, only to ship fake ones. While some shoppers might be thinking they're buying the real thing at a discount, others might be looking for high-quality fakes, buying them directly from "reps" found in the depths of Reddit or through dedicated Instagram accounts. And when those shoppers are done with those bags, whether they believe them to be real or not, they might try selling them on a site like Rebag or The RealReal.

According to The RealReal Chief Authenticator Graham Wetzbarger, shoppers should not trust claims that bags were "made in the same factory" as the real thing. "You will hear stories that this bag came from the same town where Hermès makes Birkins and is exact same leather, just a different workshop. They'll tell you the best bags are made in Turkey and that this bag was made at night after the factory closed for the day and was sold out the back door. These better-quality fakes are often wholesaled as 'overruns' from 'authorized retailers' who of course do not exist. In reality, these are all lies." he explains.

That's not to say these bags aren't made with greater care and effort than earlier generations of fakes, and there's a reason for that. "One can sell a counterfeit for a lot more money if the buyer thinks it is a genuine piece at a slight discount," he continues. "These bad guys are investing more into making the bag only so they can increase their margin by selling the pieces to folks who don’t know better. The con is no longer, 'how cheap can I make a knock-off?' but, rather, 'how much do I have to spend to get someone to pay top dollar?'"

The RealReal, whose focus on authenticity is right there in the name, came under fire recently for listing items that were, reportedly, not authentic. After the popular Instagram account Diet Prada called it out for listing a "Prada" dress with lots of evidence pointing to it actually being Tibi, people flooded the comments section with other accounts of The RealReal making what they believed to be authentication missteps.


----------



## V0N1B2

diane278 said:


> Interesting article on the proliferation of better counterfeit bags.....
> https://fashionista.com/2018/03/counterfeit-knockoff-handbags-authenticity
> I still think that BV is safer than a brand like LV. LV fakes are more common where I live than real ones. I’ve seen knock-offs of cabats here in small stores, but they’re clearly copies (and not good ones) and don’t claim to be BV. We’re lucky to have our own experts.....


I've been telling anyone that would listen for the last ten years that the fakes are good and super fakes are real.  I constantly hear this "oh I can tell from a mile away" ish, but no, I'm sorry, you can't.  A cheap knockoff? sure, but there is a reason the authenticators here and elsewhere ask for heatstamp photos, rivets, snaps, lining pics, interior tags, date codes, etc. If you can see from across the street what that "E" looks like on the interior tag of a Balenciaga Day? Wow.  I hear the CIA is hiring. 
Super fakes have been around a long time.  They have only gotten better as the ladies in the Prada and Chanel subforums can attest to, and as the article states, more seasonal bags have become available.  As soon as the Dionysus and Supreme bags were out at Gucci, there were already fakes flooding the market.

I agree that Bottega Veneta is not as well-represented in the counterfeit market but they're out there and it's not just Cabats and Knots. Last year Fashionphile (who IMO, is very good at vetting fakes and is an extremely reputable company) listed a fake Convertible Tote. It took me two emails to them to get them to remove it. To any normal person, it looked totally authentic.  Problem was, the small sized Convertible was never available in the colour they represented it to be, and the authenticity tag while genuine, did not belong to that bag.  If one was authenticating that bag based off of what the tag looked like, it's an easy mistake.  Someone (one of their consigners) obviously sewed in an authentic (belonging to something else) tag into the bag.

Lindas Stuff currently has an obvious fake (to me) grey tote listed.  It has been authenticate by Carol Diva.
As for TheRealReal (since they were mentioned in the article) I can't count how many fake Knots I've seen on their site. Lovely bag really, - genuine snakeskin and all...
eBay has a sudden, massive proliferation of Emilio Pucci fake clothing.

Today in the AT this BV thread there was an Ayers Tote posted.  Would you think the factories would bother counterfeiting a bag like that? They do. Someone sewed in a vintage authenticity tag into that bag.  Now imagine if someone had sewn in one of the new alphanumeric (one-line) tags into that bag? What then? How would we have opined about that bag? I don't know if there was a heatstamp in it as it wasn't posted, but there could very well have been, and OP may not have noticed it.

I have no issues with "inspired by" or "knockoff" style bags, after all no one owns a specific silhouette that I'm aware of.  If someone wants to make and sell an Hermes Picotin shaped bag made of leather with no logos or stamping, they are free to do so.  The brands own their trademark/name/label etc. not the shape of a bag.  The rub is when the good factories - which are all in Korea now - produce high quality bags and either them or someone else, adds heatstamps and/or authenticity tags.  Is it difficult to make a stamping template with the correct font and size of BV imprint? Probably not.  riri zippers are available to anyone that wants to buy them.  Nappa, Togo, Calfskin, Snakeskin... these aren't super exclusive leathers and I'm pretty sure if you wanted to buy some you could.  If the prices of the fake bags are any indication, they obviously aren't that expensive either!  To think that just because something is made in China, it's cheaply made, is ludicrous.  Plenty of companies manufacture goods in China and their quality is no worse than manufacturing in any other country.  Coach, NineWest, St.John, and a host of very popular contemporary/luxury brands are made in China.  None of my Coach bags or St. John dresses have fallen apart after a few wears.  

I just don't think there's a lot that anyone can really do about it, I'm afraid.  It's a huge industry and it's growing.  There is a demand for the look of luxury.  Does anyone really think that all those women on Instagram are really posing with authentic designer luxury goods? I certainly don't.  The more those types of people show off their aspirational lifestyle complete with name brand goods, the more people want them.  That girl in Des Moines making $28K/year isn't buying three Celine Phantoms a month - she's getting them from her "SA" in Guangdong.  and she doesn't really care that they're fake because she has the look (and the label) 

Well, that was a bit of a long-winded rant, wasn't it?


----------



## diane278

Von, 
It's well used space if it saves even one BVette from unknowingly buying a fake bag.

By the way, those heels Septembersiren posted would look stunning on a book pedestal in your house. Or on your feet.


----------



## V0N1B2

diane278 said:


> Von,
> It's well used space if it saves even one BVette from unknowingly buying a fake bag.
> 
> By the way, those heels Septembersiren posted would look stunning on a book pedestal in your house. Or on your feet.


At $1700 USD (I think that’s like $5000 CDN ) those Ralph & Russo heels are a little bit out of my budget, but as art? Hmmmm.... maybe?
I don’t know if they would look good posed on top of my Gay Men Draw Vaginas coffee table tome. Maybe something less avant-garde, more bland - like my The Cult of LEGO book.


----------



## septembersiren

Now for those shoes I need a go fund me page 
Then I would sit around and look pretty 
I certainly couldn’t walk anywhere


----------



## diane278

V0N1B2 said:


> At $1700 USD (I think that’s like $5000 CDN ) those Ralph & Russo heels are a little bit out of my budget, but as art? Hmmmm.... maybe?
> I don’t know if they would look good posed on top of my Gay Men Draw Vaginas coffee table tome. Maybe something less avant-garde, more bland - like my The Cult of LEGO book.


 
I have plenty of books that would work.  You can send them to me and I’d send you photos of the shoes looking great. Maybe on a Banksy graffiti book? No, not Banksy.......maybe on At Home with Art? Or something like this....picture the heels in place of the uggs slippers.....
(I did what I could with what I had available)


----------



## V0N1B2

Wow, Diane.  The juxtaposition between the painting and the UGGs is truly magnificent.
It's very organic.  I like it 

Maybe tonight I should take some pics of my BV shoes as art and post them up in the Action thread.


----------



## diane278

V0N1B2 said:


> Wow, Diane.  The juxtaposition between the painting and the UGGs is truly magnificent.
> It's very organic.  I like it
> 
> Maybe tonight I should take some pics of my BV shoes as art and post them up in the Action thread.



I think that’s a great idea. Now you’ve got me thinking about an uggs slipper thread. Is there an uggs forum? And more importantly, will they get my “vision”?


----------



## V0N1B2

diane278 said:


> I think that’s a great idea. Now you’ve got me thinking about an uggs slipper thread. Is there an uggs forum? And more importantly, will they get my “vision”?


There is doll, in the shoes subforum - but I’m not sure if they’re ready for your dynamic presentations. If they poopoo you, tell them you’re more into a grassroots, indy kind of scene where you allow your creative expression of footwear to bloom. If all else fails, post a pic of your slippers in front of a Jackson Pollock type print. The matchy-matchy types will have a conniption


----------



## Mousse

V0N1B2 said:


> I've been telling anyone that would listen for the last ten years that the fakes are good and super fakes are real.  I constantly hear this "oh I can tell from a mile away" ish, but no, I'm sorry, you can't.  A cheap knockoff? sure, but there is a reason the authenticators here and elsewhere ask for heatstamp photos, rivets, snaps, lining pics, interior tags, date codes, etc. If you can see from across the street what that "E" looks like on the interior tag of a Balenciaga Day? Wow.  I hear the CIA is hiring.
> Super fakes have been around a long time.  They have only gotten better as the ladies in the Prada and Chanel subforums can attest to, and as the article states, more seasonal bags have become available.  As soon as the Dionysus and Supreme bags were out at Gucci, there were already fakes flooding the market.
> 
> I agree that Bottega Veneta is not as well-represented in the counterfeit market but they're out there and it's not just Cabats and Knots. Last year Fashionphile (who IMO, is very good at vetting fakes and is an extremely reputable company) listed a fake Convertible Tote. It took me two emails to them to get them to remove it. To any normal person, it looked totally authentic.  Problem was, the small sized Convertible was never available in the colour they represented it to be, and the authenticity tag while genuine, did not belong to that bag.  If one was authenticating that bag based off of what the tag looked like, it's an easy mistake.  Someone (one of their consigners) obviously sewed in an authentic (belonging to something else) tag into the bag.
> 
> Lindas Stuff currently has an obvious fake (to me) grey tote listed.  It has been authenticate by Carol Diva.
> As for TheRealReal (since they were mentioned in the article) I can't count how many fake Knots I've seen on their site. Lovely bag really, - genuine snakeskin and all...
> eBay has a sudden, massive proliferation of Emilio Pucci fake clothing.
> 
> Today in the AT this BV thread there was an Ayers Tote posted.  Would you think the factories would bother counterfeiting a bag like that? They do. Someone sewed in a vintage authenticity tag into that bag.  Now imagine if someone had sewn in one of the new alphanumeric (one-line) tags into that bag? What then? How would we have opined about that bag? I don't know if there was a heatstamp in it as it wasn't posted, but there could very well have been, and OP may not have noticed it.
> 
> I have no issues with "inspired by" or "knockoff" style bags, after all no one owns a specific silhouette that I'm aware of.  If someone wants to make and sell an Hermes Picotin shaped bag made of leather with no logos or stamping, they are free to do so.  The brands own their trademark/name/label etc. not the shape of a bag.  The rub is when the good factories - which are all in Korea now - produce high quality bags and either them or someone else, adds heatstamps and/or authenticity tags.  Is it difficult to make a stamping template with the correct font and size of BV imprint? Probably not.  riri zippers are available to anyone that wants to buy them.  Nappa, Togo, Calfskin, Snakeskin... these aren't super exclusive leathers and I'm pretty sure if you wanted to buy some you could.  If the prices of the fake bags are any indication, they obviously aren't that expensive either!  To think that just because something is made in China, it's cheaply made, is ludicrous.  Plenty of companies manufacture goods in China and their quality is no worse than manufacturing in any other country.  Coach, NineWest, St.John, and a host of very popular contemporary/luxury brands are made in China.  None of my Coach bags or St. John dresses have fallen apart after a few wears.
> 
> I just don't think there's a lot that anyone can really do about it, I'm afraid.  It's a huge industry and it's growing.  There is a demand for the look of luxury.  Does anyone really think that all those women on Instagram are really posing with authentic designer luxury goods? I certainly don't.  The more those types of people show off their aspirational lifestyle complete with name brand goods, the more people want them.  That girl in Des Moines making $28K/year isn't buying three Celine Phantoms a month - she's getting them from her "SA" in Guangdong.  and she doesn't really care that they're fake because she has the look (and the label)
> 
> Well, that was a bit of a long-winded rant, wasn't it?



Thank you “Sistah”. A well stated rant all should read.


----------



## diane278

V0N1B2 said:


> There is doll, in the shoes subforum - but I’m not sure if they’re ready for your dynamic presentations. If they poopoo you, tell them you’re more into a grassroots, indy kind of scene where you allow your creative expression of footwear to bloom. If all else fails, post a pic of your slippers in front of a Jackson Pollock type print. The matchy-matchy types will have a conniption


All I have is this cookbook so I included the recipe page. Wanna a job as my agent? I don’t think I got this right. Oh, well.




Mousse, thanks for telling me about these cookbooks. This is the first time I’ve used this one!


----------



## V0N1B2

diane278 said:


> All I have is this cookbook so I included the recipe page. Wanna a job as my agent? I don’t think I got this right. Oh, well.
> View attachment 3995600
> 
> View attachment 3995599
> 
> Mousse, thanks for telling me about these cookbooks. This is the first time I’ve used this one!



I once told a woman that her child’s painting looked like a Jackson Pollock. She was flattered. I don’t think she understood my sarcasm. 
It’s like me randomly hitting a few keys on the piano and telling everyone I’m playing a Philip Glass piece.


----------



## septembersiren

I got a box in the mail today 
Reveal will have to wait until either later or tomorrow


----------



## LouiseCPH

septembersiren said:


> I got a box in the mail today
> Reveal will have to wait until either later or tomorrow
> Sorry gotta go to work
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3996386



Uh - the suspense! [emoji847]


----------



## septembersiren

LouiseCPH said:


> Uh - the suspense! [emoji847]



Sorry Work comes first


----------



## LouiseCPH

septembersiren said:


> Sorry Work comes first



Of course. How else would we be able to buy more BV?


----------



## septembersiren

Hazel’s Clone Haddon


----------



## V0N1B2

They shipped him in a box?


----------



## diane278

V0N1B2 said:


> They shipped him in a box?


They packed him carefully. He’s not even wrinkled. He’s a beautiful baby!


----------



## Mousse

V0N1B2 said:


> They shipped him in a box?



You are way too funny!


----------



## Mousse

With our dark and gloomy weather in Silicon Valley, I’m thinking it’s time to make “lobstah” risotto inspired by The Wynn.


----------



## septembersiren

V0N1B2 said:


> They shipped him in a box?



Special delivery


----------



## diane278

Mousse said:


> With our dark and gloomy weather in Silicon Valley, I’m thinking it’s time to make “lobstah” risotto inspired by The Wynn.
> View attachment 3996828


 That was sooo good...


----------



## septembersiren

Mousse said:


> With our dark and gloomy weather in Silicon Valley, I’m thinking it’s time to make “lobstah” risotto inspired by The Wynn.
> View attachment 3996828



My mouth is watering


----------



## septembersiren

septembersiren said:


> My mouth is watering



Do you add cheese to your risotto 
It looks so creamy


----------



## Mousse

I do. I add parmigiano reggiano. In Emilio Romano (Northern Italy) they say it’s a no-no to add cheese to a seafood risotto.


----------



## V0N1B2

septembersiren said:


> View attachment 3996808
> 
> Hazel’s Clone Haddon


I'm not a kid person, but OMG he is so freaking adorable.
On another note I can't believe I just paid $475 for my lips to look just like that.


Mousse said:


> With our dark and gloomy weather in Silicon Valley, I’m thinking it’s time to make “lobstah” risotto inspired by The Wynn.
> View attachment 3996828


That beats the beef dip (& three vodka sodas) I had at the pub tonight 
Mousse: 1
V0N1B2: 0


----------



## septembersiren

Mousse said:


> I do. I add parmigiano reggiano. In Emilio Romano (Northern Italy) they say it’s a no-no to add cheese to a seafood risotto.


Was 
They say no cheese with seafood 
But they don’t know what they are missing


----------



## septembersiren

V0N1B2 said:


> I'm not a kid person, but OMG he is so freaking adorable.
> On another note I can't believe I just paid $475 for my lips to look just like that.
> 
> That beats the beef dip (& three vodka sodas) I had at the pub tonight
> Mousse: 1
> V0N1B2: 0



The lips run in the family
All my grands look either like me 
My brother or my father
The force runs strong in us


----------



## septembersiren

Hazel Haddon and me
Dolly the sheep had nothing on my family
We are all clones

It’s the chin except Haddon has a cleft in his chin


----------



## septembersiren

septembersiren said:


> View attachment 3997381
> View attachment 3997382
> View attachment 3997387
> 
> 
> Hazel Haddon and me
> Dolly the sheep had nothing on my family
> We are all clones
> 
> It’s the chin except Haddon has a cleft in his chin



And update on this is 
I just found out that the Aunt that raised my father was born the same day as Hazel
This is getting creepy


----------



## muchstuff

septembersiren said:


> View attachment 3997381
> View attachment 3997382
> View attachment 3997387
> 
> 
> Hazel Haddon and me
> Dolly the sheep had nothing on my family
> We are all clones
> 
> It’s the chin except Haddon has a cleft in his chin


Adorable!


----------



## septembersiren

I know this exists but why can’t I find it 
I am so computer illiterate now
Isn’t there a master color thread somewhere


----------



## ksuromax

septembersiren said:


> I know this exists but why can’t I find it
> I am so computer illiterate now
> Isn’t there a master color thread somewhere


in the ref library?
but that one is closed for further replies


----------



## septembersiren

ksuromax said:


> in the ref library?
> but that one is closed for further replies



I wasn’t trying to add to the thread just look at it


----------



## septembersiren

Mousse 
I am making ratatouille for dinner
I couldn’t get regular eggplant 
I had to buy Chinese eggplant 
Never used them before 
They are long and skinny but when you cut them they look the same on the inside as regular eggplant


----------



## Mousse

septembersiren said:


> Mousse
> I am making ratatouille for dinner
> I couldn’t get regular eggplant
> I had to buy Chinese eggplant
> Never used them before
> They are long and skinny but when you cut them they look the same on the inside as regular eggplant



Enjoy. The ultimate comfort food!


----------



## indiaink

Anybody know how long the dog keyring is? I've got a PM in to my super-special-SA in Atlanta, but thought I'd ask here, so if anbody's picked one up. I'm wanting the China Red Dog Keyring...


----------



## grietje

indiaink said:


> Anybody know how long the dog keyring is? I've got a PM in to my super-special-SA in Atlanta, but thought I'd ask here, so if anbody's picked one up. I'm wanting the China Red Dog Keyring...



No need for a 'super special SA'.  I did a quick chat with BV online.  3 inches.


----------



## diane278

I guess there’s a new Las Vegas BV store at the Wynn.  Someone please go check it out.


----------



## V0N1B2

diane278 said:


> I guess there’s a new Las Vegas BV store at the Wynn.  Someone please go check it out.


Yeah, the staff mentioned the new boutique at The Wynn would be opening sometime around February 2018. I guess it’s open now? I don’t know, I haven’t heard anything. 
I think it will be the biggest one in Las Vegas at 2,800 sq.ft and will have RTW and shoes too!
So is the September meetup going to be at The Wynn this year?
The Wynn just added a huge new retail area since we were all there last year. It’s between the Encore driveway (from the strip) and the Beach Club I think. 
Let’s plan!!


----------



## Mousse

V0N1B2 said:


> Yeah, the staff mentioned the new boutique at The Wynn would be opening sometime around February 2018. I guess it’s open now? I don’t know, I haven’t heard anything.
> I think it will be the biggest one in Las Vegas at 2,800 sq.ft and will have RTW and shoes too!
> So is the September meetup going to be at The Wynn this year?
> The Wynn just added a huge new retail area since we were all there last year. It’s between the Encore driveway (from the strip) and the Beach Club I think.
> Let’s plan!!



Is the Palazzo boutique staying open? I heard it might close because of the new boutique at the Wynn.


----------



## V0N1B2

Mousse said:


> Is the Palazzo boutique staying open? I heard it might close because of the new boutique at the Wynn.


Yeah, I was under the assumption that The Palazzo boutique was closing and it was being relocated to The Wynn (along with several other boutiques that were/are at The Palazzo).
I guess I could just call them, lol. I’m just not in the market to buy anything and don’t want the temptation.


----------



## Mousse

Diane, Grietje and I were chatting about a meet up in NYC later this year. With the new flagship boutique and so many dining, cultural, and shopping venues, this is sounding more appealing. And, it would make it easier for our East Coast BVettes to join us. Please let us know your thoughts.


----------



## diane278

I haven’t been to NYC in years. I’d love to see the new boutique, go to the MET, etc.


----------



## septembersiren

Mousse said:


> Diane, Grietje and I were chatting about a meet up in NYC later this year. With the new flagship boutique and so many dining, cultural, and shopping venues, this is sounding more appealing. And, it would make it easier for our East Coast BVettes to join us. Please let us know your thoughts.



If it were a Sunday I would take the bus up to meet you


----------



## Mousse

septembersiren said:


> If it were a Sunday I would take the bus up to meet you



We would so like to meet you in person! I used to travel to NYC often for biz when I worked in tech. DH and I visited about 3 years ago with our wonderful friends from Sedona. We rented a fab AirBnB apartment on Central Park West. I’m long overdue for a visit. I’m thinking September would work.


----------



## septembersiren

Mousse said:


> We would so like to meet you in person! I used to travel to NYC often for biz when I worked in tech. DH and I visited about 3 years ago with our wonderful friends from Sedona. We rented a fab AirBnB apartment on Central Park West. I’m long overdue for a visit. I’m thinking September would work.



I would love to meet my BVETTES in person
I am planning on it 
It would be a great day trip for me
I am going to start saving my pennies now or hmmmm I could start a go fund me page


----------



## annie9999

i live in ny so works for me.


----------



## GoStanford

Visiting Vancouver for work and walked through the beautifully redone Holt Renfrew in the City Centre.  The first picture shows the BV display inside the department store - such lovely mini-boutiques, including a new Bulgari one.  The second shows a BV bag on display as part of women's clothing.  This one was located amidst the clothing from Etro.  I always try to check out the department stores when traveling - great to see brands that aren't as easy to find back home, and to window shop.


----------



## V0N1B2

GoStanford said:


> View attachment 4006625
> 
> View attachment 4006626
> 
> Visiting Vancouver for work and walked through the beautifully redone Holt Renfrew in the City Centre.  The first picture shows the BV display inside the department store - such lovely mini-boutiques, including a new Bulgari one.  The second shows a BV bag on display as part of women's clothing.  This one was located amidst the clothing from Etro.  I always try to check out the department stores when traveling - great to see brands that aren't as easy to find back home, and to window shop.


Not to mention 30% off eh?
I thought I recognized that display   How long are you in town?


----------



## septembersiren

I made shrimp risotto again
This time I used cheese 
It made it an entirely different dish
Much creamier
I wanted to make lobster risotto however the people that work the fish department at my market were on break and no one else could weigh a lobster tail for me and put it in a wrapper
I’m still confused by it


----------



## Mousse

septembersiren said:


> I made shrimp risotto again
> This time I used cheese
> It made it an entirely different dish
> Much creamier
> I wanted to make lobster risotto however the people that work the fish department at my market were on break and no one else could weigh a lobster tail for me and put it in a wrapper
> I’m still confused by it



Yum. Shrimp risotto is easier to pull off than “lobstah.” Do you have Trader Joe’s nearby? I buy their Argentinian Red Shrimp to make Shrimp and Fennel Risotto. Totally TDF!


----------



## minimom

Does anyone have an outlet sales contact?    Thanks


----------



## GoStanford

V0N1B2 said:


> Not to mention 30% off eh?
> I thought I recognized that display   How long are you in town?


Wait - 30% off?  I didn't see that posted anywhere!  It was pretty quiet around the BV display - saw a security guard but no SAs, but I was totally enjoying just walking around and soaking in the ambience in the store.  Am in town till Wednesday and enjoying the chance to meet up with friends between meetings.  You live in a beautiful city!


----------



## js2367

V0N1B2 said:


> Yeah, I was under the assumption that The Palazzo boutique was closing and it was being relocated to The Wynn (along with several other boutiques that were/are at The Palazzo).
> I guess I could just call them, lol. I’m just not in the market to buy anything and don’t want the temptation.


I heard that boutique will close as soon as the larger Wynn store opens !


----------



## Mousse

js2367 said:


> I heard that boutique will close as soon as the larger Wynn store opens !



I heard the same from the SAs at the Palazzo.


----------



## V0N1B2

GoStanford said:


> Wait - 30% off?  I didn't see that posted anywhere!  It was pretty quiet around the BV display - saw a security guard but no SAs, but I was totally enjoying just walking around and soaking in the ambience in the store.  Am in town till Wednesday and enjoying the chance to meet up with friends between meetings.  You live in a beautiful city!


Well I kinda meant the 30% exchange rate difference 
I’m going to be downtown tomorrow morning between 9:30 and 10:30 if you are free to meet for coffee  I know, crazy times but I have a quick appt. at 9:15 downtown and then I gotta take my mum for an appt in the valley at noon. Just thought I’d throw it out there.  
Also in the city tonight as I’m having dinner with friends on the west side.


----------



## GoStanford

V0N1B2 said:


> Well I kinda meant the 30% exchange rate difference
> I’m going to be downtown tomorrow morning between 9:30 and 10:30 if you are free to meet for coffee  I know, crazy times but I have a quick appt. at 9:15 downtown and then I gotta take my mum for an appt in the valley at noon. Just thought I’d throw it out there.
> Also in the city tonight as I’m having dinner with friends on the west side.



Oh, I get it now!  I didn't even think about the exchange rate difference - are the prices not adjusted to compensate for that?  I didn't look at the tags...just looked at the designs as I walked by.  You are very kind to suggest a meet-up.  Unfortunately it doesn't work out this time as I have pre-registered for a workshop that goes all morning till noon, and then head to the airport in the afternoon, but I am happy to know you are here.  What a nice group the BV forum has...thank you!


----------



## septembersiren

So far we are only getting rain the wind is brutal 
Who knows what the future may bring
Making 10 alarm Chili Con Carne and guacamole for dinner
Need something to stick to the ribs
Feeling grateful I don’t have to go out today


----------



## septembersiren

Snowing now
Yuk
What happened to Spring


----------



## ksuromax

septembersiren said:


> Snowing now
> Yuk
> What happened to Spring


it's all here!  we didn't have any winter this year...


----------



## septembersiren

ksuromax said:


> it's all here!  we didn't have any winter this year...



Where are you
I want out of here


----------



## Love Of My Life

Mousse said:


> Diane, Grietje and I were chatting about a meet up in NYC later this year. With the new flagship boutique and so many dining, cultural, and shopping venues, this is sounding more appealing. And, it would make it easier for our East Coast BVettes to join us. Please let us know your thoughts.




I'm in & Sunday works for me!


----------



## septembersiren

My reality


----------



## CoastalCouture

Hi there folks! I know I haven't posted much here in BV land lately. If you'd like to see what I've been up to, I've posted a couple of pics in the How to Wear Your Chanel Jacket thread. Not sure if the pics will get to stay . . . .


----------



## CoastalCouture

septembersiren said:


> View attachment 4009545
> 
> 
> My reality


Brrrr!


----------



## minimom

Septembersiren, but it’s so pretty.   
How was the chili?


----------



## minimom

septembersiren said:


> Snowing now
> Yuk
> What happened to Spring



It’s spring down south.


----------



## septembersiren

minimom said:


> Septembersiren, but it’s so pretty.
> How was the chili?



Chili was great 
Weather not so much


----------



## minimom

Still trying to decide on a new or new to me bag.   Ugh, so many choices and too little money
Now, the Bella and the Chain tote have entered the picture.


----------



## septembersiren

I love the Bella but think it is small for you


----------



## septembersiren

minimom said:


> Still trying to decide on a new or new to me bag.   Ugh, so many choices and too little money
> Now, the Bella and the Chain tote have entered the picture.



I love the Bella but I think it is small for you


----------



## minimom

Even the large one?  I saw one a couple of days ago, but didn’t really look closely, so I’ll have to go back and check it out.    Another trip to the mall, I suppose.


----------



## ksuromax

septembersiren said:


> Where are you
> I want out of here


Dubai, UAE  
+27 deg C in the morning, 
+30 and above in the daytime (90-95 F i think)


----------



## ksuromax

septembersiren said:


> View attachment 4009545
> 
> 
> My reality


omg...  stay warm, Dear SS!


----------



## septembersiren

ksuromax said:


> Dubai, UAE
> +27 deg C in the morning,
> +30 and above in the daytime (90-95 F i think)



Even though I am over and done with the cold and snow 90-95 is a little too hot for me 
Although I bet it is a dry heat 
I live by the ocean it is always humid here


----------



## septembersiren

Mousse said:


> Yum. Shrimp risotto is easier to pull off than “lobstah.” Do you have Trader Joe’s nearby? I buy their Argentinian Red Shrimp to make Shrimp and Fennel Risotto. Totally TDF!



No Trader Joe’s or Whole Foods
I live in a depressed area that won’t support anything high end or what someone perceived as high end


----------



## ksuromax

septembersiren said:


> Even though I am over and done with the cold and snow 90-95 is a little too hot for me
> Although I bet it is a dry heat
> I live by the ocean it is always humid here


we are by the sea, too, Gulf is all around and can be like sauna sometimes....


----------



## septembersiren

Everywhere I go there are signs of spring
I wish someone would clue in Mother Nature that enough is enough


----------



## diane278

For more Photos: https://habituallychic.luxury/2018/02/bottega-veneta-maison-new-york/


----------



## ksuromax

diane278 said:


> For more Photos: https://habituallychic.luxury/2018/02/bottega-veneta-maison-new-york/
> View attachment 4015259
> View attachment 4015260
> View attachment 4015261
> View attachment 4015262
> View attachment 4015263


looks like my dream home


----------



## V0N1B2

I’m assuming everyone got the email?
Yeah, um.... no. Just no.


----------



## minimom

I second the no.

Love the boutique pictures,  but am I the only one who finds the mannequins scary?  Maybe I’ve watched too many Walking Dead episodes. 

But their home collection is truly stunning.


----------



## muchstuff

No for me too but I love the bag with the  LM initials on it. Anyone know what the style is called?


----------



## septembersiren

V0N1B2 said:


> I’m assuming everyone got the email?
> Yeah, um.... no. Just no.
> 
> View attachment 4015609
> View attachment 4015610
> View attachment 4015611



What happened to 
When your own initials are enough
I could see charm initials but this 
No


----------



## ksuromax

i was just going to post the same, @septembersiren i am for the initials charms, which would add a bit of personality to the bag, but won't make it un-resellable, or, un-inheritable, my Mum's initials and my DD's are totally different from mine. Charms - yes! other way - NO!


----------



## Love Of My Life

I don't dislike the customization of one's initials, but not on the outside of the bag, JMO
The concept of BV bag charms does interest me


----------



## septembersiren

I would think people would like customizing a bag on the inside
Like how you have your name put in a fur coat 
But on the outside
To me it would make like LV


----------



## grietje

I went to the stitching event at the SF boutique a couple of years ago and they were doing the customization on select bags you could buy. The letters were in various colors in croc.

I loved it! They wouldn’t do it on an existing bag though.

I’d definitely consider the croc initials on a bag especially if BV let me pick the spot on the outside.


----------



## grietje

muchstuff said:


> No for me too but I love the bag with the  LM initials on it. Anyone know what the style is called?



It’s on BV’s website.  I tried it on when I was in Southern California a month ago. It’s a sizable bag and is a bit like the Garda with the strap. The flap part laid a bit awkwardly but I think once the bag softens it’d be quite nice.

It’s expensive at $5500 but it’s on my radar nonetheless.  I really liked it in the chamomile/light purple combo.
They have it black/white/tan too which has a classic spectator vibe to it.


----------



## jburgh

So, there have been rumblings of doing a BV special order.  FYI, it would have to be made in an exotic, that is the BV rule.   I am going to start a thread.


----------



## muchstuff

grietje said:


> It’s on BV’s website.  I tried it on when I was in Southern California a month ago. It’s a sizable bag and is a bit like the Garda with the strap. The flap part laid a bit awkwardly but I think once the bag softens it’d be quite nice.
> 
> It’s expensive at $5500 but it’s on my radar nonetheless.  I really liked it in the chamomile/light purple combo.
> They have it black/white/tan too which has a classic spectator vibe to it.



Totally out of my range but I love the colourway shown here, thanks!


----------



## minimom

Received my new to me large Nero Campana today and it’s just perfect.  Looks brand new and I am so excited to use it.  I’ll try and post pictures later.


----------



## muchstuff

minimom said:


> Received my new to me large Nero Campana today and it’s just perfect.  Looks brand new and I am so excited to use it.  I’ll try and post pictures later.



Please do I'm quite interested in that style!


----------



## minimom

It’s perfect and holds a ton and thanks to Septembersiren for having a look and verifying it’s authenticity


----------



## minimom

muchstuff said:


> Please do I'm quite interested in that style!



Not the best picture, but here you go


----------



## muchstuff

minimom said:


> View attachment 4016661
> 
> 
> Not the best picture, but here you go



Looks great! A mod shot if you have the time?


----------



## muchstuff

This might be my next bag!


----------



## minimom

No mod shot, I’m a slob today.     Been cleaning and getting ready to go out of town on Friday am.    My Mom had to have emergency gall bladder surgery and I can’t go see her tomorrow because I’ve got my granddaughter so my sister in law is staying with her.   It’s always something, but now hopefully she will feel better since I think it’s been the cause of some pain she has been in.


----------



## muchstuff

minimom said:


> No mod shot, I’m a slob today.     Been cleaning and getting ready to go out of town on Friday am.    My Mom had to have emergency gall bladder surgery and I can’t go see her tomorrow because I’ve got my granddaughter so my sister in law is staying with her.   It’s always something, but now hopefully she will feel better since I think it’s been the cause of some pain she has been in.



Yup that can be painful my mom suffered from it too.


----------



## missbellamama

muchstuff said:


> This might be my next bag!


Pssst...
One of those on FF, as we speak


----------



## muchstuff

missbellamama said:


> Pssst...
> One of those on FF, as we speak



Thanks I'll look!


----------



## minimom

Nice enabling skills


----------



## Mousse

I’m thinking about upgrading my iPhone to a X. Does anyone know if it will fit inside a stretch knot? I’m sure this has been discussed, but I don’t recall when. Your input is appreciated.


----------



## V0N1B2

Mousse said:


> I’m thinking about upgrading my iPhone to a X. Does anyone know if it will fit inside a stretch knot? I’m sure this has been discussed, but I don’t recall when. Your input is appreciated.


This probably doesn’t help, but... https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/the-knot-and-the-iphone-x.974874/page-2


----------



## muchstuff

Sorry for the double post, meant to post here originally...can a 5'1" person rock the large Campagna?


----------



## LLANeedle

muchstuff said:


> Sorry for the double post, meant to post here originally...can a 5'1" person rock the large Campagna?



Yes, IMO.......it has nicely rounded lines which I think softens the size of the bag.  I was 5-4 when I bought mine and now I’m 5-1 on a good day and I still carry it and don’t feel overwhelmed.


----------



## muchstuff

LLANeedle said:


> Yes, IMO.......it has nicely rounded lines which I think softens the size of the bag.  I was 5-4 when I bought mine and now I’m 5-1 on a good day and I still carry it and don’t feel overwhelmed.



Thank you!


----------



## septembersiren

Happy Holidays everyone


----------



## muchstuff

septembersiren said:


> Happy Holidays everyone


You too my friend!


----------



## ksuromax

Happy Easter who celebrates it today!


----------



## Mousse

Happy holidays all!


----------



## muchstuff

Happy Bunnies to all of you!


----------



## indiaink

muchstuff said:


> Happy Bunnies to all of you!


Happy Puppies to you too!


----------



## cabochon

"Pursebook"?! Happy April Fool's Day too!


----------



## diane278

I noticed that the Nodini is no longer being offered in Nero on the website.


----------



## diane278

I’ve been told that Mona Lisa and Atlantic are going to be brought back......


----------



## septembersiren

I can’t believe we are supposed to get another nor’easter 
Spring moved to Arizona


----------



## obscurity7

septembersiren said:


> I can’t believe we are supposed to get another nor’easter
> Spring moved to Arizona


----------



## septembersiren

obscurity7 said:


> View attachment 4027688



I’m so cold 
It is freezing here by the ocean 
I know what is going to happen
No spring 
It will immediately become hot one day 
No seasons anymore 
Just cold and hot
This is the winter of MY discontent


----------



## septembersiren

Today is the 1 year anniversary of my heart attack 
Someone was kind enough to remind me


----------



## muchstuff

septembersiren said:


> Today is the 1 year anniversary of my heart attack
> Someone was kind enough to remind me


What a difference a year makes .


----------



## ksuromax

septembersiren said:


> Today is the 1 year anniversary of my heart attack
> Someone was kind enough to remind me


 cheers to the anniversary of victory!


----------



## jburgh

septembersiren said:


> Today is the 1 year anniversary of my heart attack
> Someone was kind enough to remind me


Here's to many more anniversaries!


----------



## septembersiren

Anyone else identify with this


----------



## LLANeedle

SS.....the consensus here is that we’re going to skip Spring altogether.


----------



## missbellamama

#HumboldtBroncosStrong


----------



## muchstuff

missbellamama said:


> #HumboldtBroncosStrong



Broken-hearted.


----------



## grietje

It was very spring like this weekend. After a ton of rain of Friday, it cleared up and I worked in my garden planting and trimming and tidying.  It was such a nice time. I hope the weather cooperates soon for you back east!


----------



## septembersiren

grietje said:


> It was very spring like this weekend. After a ton of rain of Friday, it cleared up and I worked in my garden planting and trimming and tidying.  It was such a nice time. I hope the weather cooperates soon for you back east!



It was bright and sunny here yesterday but still cold 
Today meh


----------



## Love Of My Life

septembersiren said:


> Today is the 1 year anniversary of my heart attack
> Someone was kind enough to remind me



You are doing so well. Looking forward to seeing you very soon!!!


----------



## septembersiren

I can’t get used to calling the Bella the Garda
It confuses me


----------



## frenziedhandbag

septembersiren said:


> I can’t get used to calling the Bella the Garda
> It confuses me


+1 The Bella shall always remain as Bella to me. It just sounds better, imho.


----------



## minimom

septembersiren said:


> I can’t get used to calling the Bella the Garda
> It confuses me





frenziedhandbag said:


> +1 The Bella shall always remain as Bella to me. It just sounds better, imho.




Agree and what the heck is a Garda?


----------



## minimom

And I would love to have a red Bella


----------



## septembersiren

minimom said:


> Agree and what the heck is a Garda?



It is a lake in Northern Italy


----------



## gagabag

Hi all! Please help with the medium cervo loop hobo colour - I can’t decide between the medium grey or dark barolo... I intend to get it from LVR or matches as I don’t have access to BV boutique in my state (plus there is no cervo loop available in their website here in Aus). I have no grey bags yet but at the same time drawn to burgundies. For bv colours, I already have nero med belly, nero small iron bag, tourmaline med campana, espresso metallic hobo, burnt red & monalisa large veneta, chartreuse med veneta & aubergine disco. TIA!


----------



## ksuromax

gagabag said:


> Hi all! Please help with the medium cervo loop hobo colour - I can’t decide between the medium grey or dark barolo... I intend to get it from LVR or matches as I don’t have access to BV boutique in my state (plus there is no cervo loop available in their website here in Aus). I have no grey bags yet but at the same time drawn to burgundies. For bv colours, I already have nero med belly, nero small iron bag, tourmaline med campana, espresso metallic hobo, burnt red & monalisa large veneta, chartreuse med veneta & aubergine disco. TIA!


i'd vote for Dark Barolo, it really suits cervo and looks regal imho


----------



## septembersiren

Just checking
Now there are ads in the middle of threads?


----------



## muchstuff

septembersiren said:


> Just checking
> Now there are ads in the middle of threads?



Looks like Vlad found a way to get around *******er?


----------



## muchstuff

muchstuff said:


> Looks like Vlad found a way to get around *******er?



A*d*b*l*o*c*k*e*r


----------



## gagabag

ksuromax said:


> i'd vote for Dark Barolo, it really suits cervo and looks regal imho



Thanks ksuromax! Saw your gorgeous cervo loop photo - is that a dark barolo?


----------



## diane278

gagabag said:


> Hi all! Please help with the medium cervo loop hobo colour - I can’t decide between the medium grey or dark barolo... I intend to get it from LVR or matches as I don’t have access to BV boutique in my state (plus there is no cervo loop available in their website here in Aus). I have no grey bags yet but at the same time drawn to burgundies. For bv colours, I already have nero med belly, nero small iron bag, tourmaline med campana, espresso metallic hobo, burnt red & monalisa large veneta, chartreuse med veneta & aubergine disco. TIA!



I agree with Ksuromax.....i’d go with the dark Barolo....


----------



## indiaink

septembersiren said:


> Just checking
> Now there are ads in the middle of threads?


Are you sure you're signed in? I usually see those when I'm not signed in.


----------



## gagabag

diane278 said:


> I agree with Ksuromax.....i’d go with the dark Barolo....



Thank you! Just ordered it! Can’t wait! [emoji4]


----------



## diane278

gagabag said:


> Thank you! Just ordered it! Can’t wait! [emoji4]



I think you’ll be happy with your choice. I have a NLG loop (that I love and use) but the color saturation is not as deep as my Barolo loop.


----------



## gagabag

diane278 said:


> I think you’ll be happy with your choice. I have a NLG loop (that I love and use) but the color saturation is not as deep as my Barolo loop.



Thanks diane278! Is the dark barolo same as barolo? Or just diff seasons? I haven’t been active in BV so I lost track of all the new colours. Now for NLG, I love seeing it on others. I’m sure yours look fab! Will have to work on getting a grey bag next time [emoji3]


----------



## V0N1B2

gagabag said:


> Thanks diane278! Is the dark barolo same as barolo? Or just diff seasons? I haven’t been active in BV so I lost track of all the new colours. Now for NLG, I love seeing it on others. I’m sure yours look fab! Will have to work on getting a grey bag next time [emoji3]


Barolo and Dark Barolo are two different colours. Dark Barolo would be more similar to the Aubergine you have. 
Photos from @BV_LC_poodle 
BAROLO:



DARK BAROLO


----------



## gagabag

V0N1B2 said:


> Barolo and Dark Barolo are two different colours. Dark Barolo would be more similar to the Aubergine you have.
> Photos from @BV_LC_poodle
> BAROLO:
> View attachment 4035067
> 
> 
> DARK BAROLO
> View attachment 4035068



Yay! Love my aubergine! Thanks VON1B2!


----------



## ksuromax

gagabag said:


> Thanks ksuromax! Saw your gorgeous cervo loop photo - is that a dark barolo?


Thanks  
No, it's original-original
original size of Loop, bigger than current
original colour of Barolo, lighter than current 
But current one is just a tad darker and also looks gorgeous


----------



## septembersiren

diane278 said:


> I agree with Ksuromax.....i’d go with the dark Barolo....



I couldn’t post if I weren’t signed in


----------



## septembersiren

indiaink said:


> Are you sure you're signed in? I usually see those when I'm not signed in.



I couldn’t post if I weren’t signed in


----------



## missbellamama

Serious ice storm happening here in southern Ontario, off the roads till tomorrow and chance of wide spread outages


----------



## Mousse

septembersiren said:


> I couldn’t post if I weren’t signed in



The ads are so obtrusive on my iPhone. Quite a few tPFers have posted about them in the feedback thread. I see more ads than legit posts.


----------



## ksuromax

i think, here we get double - ads from tPF and local ones, and it really puts me off tPF in particular and internet in general, it's getting very annoying and disturbing, pictures are huge and you want to click "Like" but instead you're getting on a half uploaded ad and it takes you away to another site


----------



## septembersiren

missbellamama said:


> Serious ice storm happening here in southern Ontario, off the roads till tomorrow and chance of wide spread outages



Stay safe


----------



## muchstuff

missbellamama said:


> Serious ice storm happening here in southern Ontario, off the roads till tomorrow and chance of wide spread outages


Time to tuck in!


----------



## obscurity7

Huh, I see a couple ads on my phone, but none on my web browser.  Fingers crossed it stays that way.


----------



## septembersiren




----------



## indiaink

septembersiren said:


> I couldn’t post if I weren’t signed in


True. Well, like Vlad always says, they help pay for upkeep and whatnot.


----------



## ksuromax

it's been insanely busy day today, releasing the stress and wishing everyone stress-free and peaceful work week, happy Monday!


----------



## obscurity7

ksuromax said:


> it's been insanely busy day today, releasing the stress and wishing everyone stress-free and peaceful work week, happy Monday!


I'm barely halfway through my Monday, and I already need to fill that glass to the 'Friday' level.  Oof!


----------



## ksuromax

obscurity7 said:


> I'm barely halfway through my Monday, and I already need to fill that glass to the 'Friday' level.  Oof!


in the morning i did feel that way, too, but thank god, the day ended better than it started, so i am ok with Monday level


----------



## Mousse

Solo lunch today at Neiman Marcus Stanford Center. Love their popovers.


----------



## diane278

I got a couple of photos of Limestone I thought I’d share. 
Limestone on top. New steel below:


Limestone with NLG wallet


----------



## Mousse

diane278 said:


> I got a couple of photos of Limestone I thought I’d share.
> Limestone on top. New steel below:
> View attachment 4041330
> 
> Limestone with NLG wallet
> View attachment 4041331



I saw Limestone IRL on Monday at Valley Fair. It would be beautiful in a cabat.


----------



## Mousse

My favorite niece graduated from veterinary school last weekend. I’m gifting her a Nero French wallet. It should deliver to St. Paul MN tomorrow. I can’t wait for her reaction. My SIL says she will be blown away.


----------



## diane278

I think this speaks for itself......I’m just not sure what it’s saying.


----------



## ksuromax

diane278 said:


> I think this speaks for itself......I’m just not sure what it’s saying.
> 
> View attachment 4041487


just when you think it cannot get any worse.....  
i did post some time back about these spheres bags, and when i checked them on FarFetch, it probably left cookies and now that bag/ad is haunting me, every time i am in the internet, one of the other bag pops up, but one day it was parade of freaks .... 
and now THIS!!


----------



## septembersiren

diane278 said:


> I think this speaks for itself......I’m just not sure what it’s saying.
> 
> View attachment 4041487



Ewwww I can’t even begin to tell you how much I hate bugs
This bag is horrible 
It looks like a biggggg cockroach 
Once again
Ewwwwewee


----------



## minimom

Ditto to what she said ^^^^^^^


----------



## BookerMoose

I don't believe that the real clutch has the head and legs - those were just added for the photo's "playful approach".  Not saying I really like it without the insect parts, either, but at least it isn't creepy as shown on the BV website:


----------



## diane278

BookerMoose said:


> I don't believe that the real clutch has the head and legs - those were just added for the photo's "playful approach".  Not saying I really like it without the insect parts, either, but at least it isn't creepy as shown on the BV website:
> View attachment 4042377



I think you’re right. But it made me wonder what kind of design I might come up, if I had the chance. (Nothing comes to mind...)


----------



## Mousse

My niece received the Nero French wallet today. She is so happy! I know she can’t afford BV or other designer bags until she establishes her veterinary practice. I think I have her on a good start to collecting.


----------



## gagabag

I’m a bit miffed about my recent BV purchase, esp as I didn’t like the hassle of returning online purchases! I don’t know how this managed to pass quality control! What a bummer!


----------



## anniebhu

gagabag said:


> I’m a bit miffed about my recent BV purchase, esp as I didn’t like the hassle of returning online purchases! I don’t know how this managed to pass quality control! What a bummer!
> View attachment 4042576



The same thing happened to me after I’d used the bag for a few months.  It could have been when I was madly searching for something in the bag. BV fixed it for me free of charge but it has put me off this style a little. I thought I was gentle with my bags, but obviously not .


----------



## gagabag

anniebhu said:


> The same thing happened to me after I’d used the bag for a few months.  It could have been when I was madly searching for something in the bag. BV fixed it for me free of charge but it has put me off this style a little. I thought I was gentle with my bags, but obviously not .



Oh no! After a few months?! Do you think it’s inherent to this style? That’s such a shame because I really like it.  

I found the dodgy stitches straight out of the box. I guess that’s better then that way as I don’t have a BV near me & return is much easier.

I never had problems with any of my other BVs before, which is why this was very unusual and unexpected.


----------



## septembersiren

I have found that BV stitching unravels easily
I have a pair of loafers and have had the stitching on both shoes fixed
The cobbler said they need better sewing machines lol


----------



## septembersiren

Finally
A beautiful day


----------



## Phiomega

gagabag said:


> Oh no! After a few months?! Do you think it’s inherent to this style? That’s such a shame because I really like it.
> 
> I found the dodgy stitches straight out of the box. I guess that’s better then that way as I don’t have a BV near me & return is much easier.
> 
> I never had problems with any of my other BVs before, which is why this was very unusual and unexpected.



I had the same issue with the same bag (I have Nero) just within one week! What I hate is BV here said that for them to fix it it will take sending it abroad and back and it will take them few weeks (uncertain), and I also cannot return (as I have worn it). I was informally advised to go to reputable local repair shop but has been too lazy to do it.

Aside from this particular stitch, however, the bag has been doing quite well. 

So yes a disappointment but I still like the bag and to date nothing else has been a problem...


----------



## gagabag

Phiomega said:


> I had the same issue with the same bag (I have Nero) just within one week! What I hate is BV here said that for them to fix it it will take sending it abroad and back and it will take them few weeks (uncertain), and I also cannot return (as I have worn it). I was informally advised to go to reputable local repair shop but has been too lazy to do it.
> 
> Aside from this particular stitch, however, the bag has been doing quite well.
> 
> So yes a disappointment but I still like the bag and to date nothing else has been a problem...



Oh that’s good to know. Thanks Phiomega!


----------



## LLANeedle

septembersiren said:


> I have found that BV stitching unravels easily
> I have a pair of loafers and have had the stitching on both shoes fixed
> The cobbler said they need better sewing machines lol


I’m constantly trimming threads on my bags.


----------



## septembersiren

Anybody know these women


----------



## V0N1B2

septembersiren said:


> View attachment 4046295
> 
> 
> Anybody know these women


The lady on the right reminds me of someone. Hmmm.....


----------



## septembersiren

The AC BV


----------



## Mousse

septembersiren said:


> The AC BV



Love it. Thanks for sharing. Is Joyce in the photo? I met her so long ago when DH and I were in Atlanta for his Georgia Tech homecoming. I don’t remember her “face.”


----------



## septembersiren

Mousse said:


> Love it. Thanks for sharing. Is Joyce in the photo? I met her so long ago when DH and I were in Atlanta for his Georgia Tech homecoming. I don’t remember her “face.”



Joyce is the 2nd one in on the left
The one with the giant smile


----------



## LLANeedle

I know I’ve spoken to them on the phone........I recognize Joyce from pictures she sent.......who are the others?


----------



## septembersiren

LLANeedle said:


> I know I’ve spoken to them on the phone........I recognize Joyce from pictures she sent.......who are the others?



From left to right 
Elena
Joyce
Sammi (asst mgr)
And yours truly on the right
Nicole took the picture
On our frumpy BV uniforms


----------



## septembersiren

If you enlarge the pic you can see A little of Nicole in the mirror
She is a very pretty woman


----------



## LLANeedle

Thx SS......Nicole......I couldn’t remember her name for the life of me!  Do you stay in touch with her?


----------



## septembersiren

LLANeedle said:


> Thx SS......Nicole......I couldn’t remember her name for the life of me!  Do you stay in touch with her?



Joyce is coming home in June for her brothers wedding 
We will be having a BV AC reunion luncheon 
I don’t really keep in touch with Nicole but I keep in touch with Sammi and Joyce


----------



## V0N1B2

It was 25c here at this time yesterday, aaaaand........ now it's 10c 
#unimpressed


----------



## Mousse

V0N1B2 said:


> It was 25c here at this time yesterday, aaaaand........ now it's 10c
> #unimpressed



What happened to Spring this year? It’s cool here in NorCal.


----------



## ksuromax

I saw 43 deg C yesterday in my car  
and yet we call it spring...


----------



## septembersiren

It was 65 here yesterday 72 on the mainland 
Today 56 but very windy 
Spring is trying 
Not very hard but trying


----------



## septembersiren

My BV AC S.A. (lol) reunion is set
Everyone is coming but Phat who is now in LA 
It will be wonderful to see my “posse” and catch up 
Oh oh another group to show off my grandchildren pics too yayyyyy


----------



## jburgh

septembersiren said:


> Joyce is coming home in June for her brothers wedding
> We will be having a BV AC reunion luncheon
> I don’t really keep in touch with Nicole but I keep in touch with Sammi and Joyce


I hope y'all have a great time.  I lost touch with Nicole about a year after the boutique closed.


----------



## minimom

I just have to brag.  My grandson’s band was chosen to march in the Macy’s Thanksgiving Parade in 2019 and I am so excited to go.    He will hopefully be in the drum line or at the least part of the percussionists.    It was just announced today and they were the first one chosen.     I’m already planning.


----------



## septembersiren

minimom said:


> I just have to brag.  My grandson’s band was chosen to march in the Macy’s Thanksgiving Parade in 2019 and I am so excited to go.    He will hopefully be in the drum line or at the least part of the percussionists.    It was just announced today and they were the first one chosen.     I’m already planning.



My older son Marched in the Tournament of Roses when he was a senior in HS 
Congratulations it is thrilling 
They only invite the Creme de la Creme 
I saw my son on TV it was great


----------



## septembersiren

Spring has finally
Sprung 
It will be in the 90’s today
Wait that is summer
Spring is on vacay


----------



## minimom

They were in this past Rose Parade, too.    They are so excited!


septembersiren said:


> My older son Marched in the Tournament of Roses when he was a senior in HS
> Congratulations it is thrilling
> They only invite the Creme de la Creme
> I saw my son on TV it was great


----------



## V0N1B2

Burning the midnight (or rather 9:30pm) oil at the office tonight with my carb-free, fat-free, guilt-free Thai inspired chicken soup tonight.
Take that @Mousse! Whatchoo got, huh?


----------



## Mousse

V0N1B2 said:


> Burning the midnight (or rather 9:30pm) oil at the office tonight with my carb-free, fat-free, guilt-free Thai inspired chicken soup tonight.
> Take that @Mousse! Whatchoo got, huh?
> View attachment 4056786



OK, you got me. No coconut milk, so fat free. But tell me about those noodles...?


----------



## V0N1B2

Mousse said:


> OK, you got me. No coconut milk, so fat free. But tell me about those noodles...?


Shiritaki Noodles.
Chicken breast, sodium-reduced chicken broth, lemongrass, lime leaves, chillies, green onion, shiritaki noodles, ginger, mushrooms, and wait for it..... LVE






*hey, didn't you, Diane and I eat at his restaurant in Las Vegas? I think I remember @diane278 flirting with our server and trying to slip him her room card.


----------



## diane278

V0N1B2 said:


> Shiritaki Noodles.
> Chicken breast, sodium-reduced chicken broth, lemongrass, lime leaves, chillies, green onion, shiritaki noodles, ginger, mushrooms, and wait for it..... LVE
> *hey, didn't you, Diane and I eat at his restaurant in Las Vegas? I think I remember @diane278 flirting with our server and trying to slip him her room card.



Actually, it was _your _room card (carelessly left on the table) that I was trying to slip him.  But, hey, I was just trying to be a friend because I saw you watching him as he walked away with our orders.  You may be stealth, but I was onto you....


----------



## indiaink

eb@y has a 15% off coupon for ANY purchase until 4PM PT - PMAY4TH!  Any BVs you've watching that are BIN this is a great deal!


----------



## V0N1B2

diane278 said:


> Actually, it was _your _room card (carelessly left on the table) that I was trying to slip him.  But, hey, I was just trying to be a friend because I saw you watching him as he walked away with our orders.  You may be stealth, but I was onto you....


I am transparent **hangs head in shame**

On another note, you can tell it’s spring around these parts when the leftover snow is only two feet high


----------



## V0N1B2

indiaink said:


> eb@y has a 15% off coupon for ANY purchase until 4PM PT - PMAY4TH!  Any BVs you've watching that are BIN this is a great deal!


Thanks for this, India!
I finally got my Marmont loafers. 
I guess I cheated. Again....


----------



## indiaink

V0N1B2 said:


> Thanks for this, India!
> I finally got my Marmont loafers.
> I guess I cheated. Again....


Yay!  I'm glad you read it right - I thought, too late to edit, that the exclamation point might cause problems...


----------



## V0N1B2

indiaink said:


> Yay!  I'm glad you read it right - I thought, too late to edit, that the exclamation point might cause problems...


I double checked on eBay just to make sure. It’s good until 7pm PDT, so people still have time to snatch up something fab. Like a new Cabat or something. Just sayin’ 

Hey, it’s an extra $100 off (a Cabat), why not?


----------



## GoStanford

This BV item seems a very high-maintenance type of boot, in that the fur trim is really long, but this is selling out in a lot of sizes in the Neiman Marcus sale online!


----------



## diane278

GoStanford said:


> View attachment 4057890
> 
> 
> This BV item seems a very high-maintenance type of boot, in that the fur trim is really long, but this is selling out in a lot of sizes in the Neiman Marcus sale online!



I’ve never claimed to be ‘fashion forward’ but I don’t understand this at all. Maybe it’s my age.....that whole ‘menocore’ thing that seems to sum up my ‘style’....


----------



## indiaink

GoStanford said:


> View attachment 4057890
> 
> 
> This BV item seems a very high-maintenance type of boot, in that the fur trim is really long, but this is selling out in a lot of sizes in the Neiman Marcus sale online!


This makes my ankles itch.


----------



## ksuromax

GoStanford said:


> View attachment 4057890
> 
> 
> This BV item seems a very high-maintenance type of boot, in that the fur trim is really long, but this is selling out in a lot of sizes in the Neiman Marcus sale online!


if one skipped leg waxing this can work as a contrast to minimize the effect of 'furry' legs  once you take them off, no matter what the legs actually look like, they will still look BARE


----------



## V0N1B2

I love them and wanted them when they first came out for Fall/Winter 2017.  In fact,  Stuart Weitzman did a silmilar pair last season but instead of Goat fur they were trimmed with multicoloured Mongolian lamb.
I would rock the hell out of them (grey ponytail and all) with a pair of black leather skinnies and a thick slouchy rib-knit sweater, or skinny jeans, Metallica t-shirt, and a black leather moto jacket.  But I like to play it a bit safe, so....


----------



## CoastalCouture

I found myself in BV San Francisco yesterday. Not a single bag called out to me. Too many had doodads and stuff going on. I did like the nice strong pink Twilight SLGs. Some nice shoes too, for other people's feet.


----------



## septembersiren

GoStanford said:


> View attachment 4057890
> 
> 
> This BV item seems a very high-maintenance type of boot, in that the fur trim is really long, but this is selling out in a lot of sizes in the Neiman Marcus sale online!



I love these


----------



## minimom

Stop me, I’m looking at a red Sloane


----------



## V0N1B2

CoastalCouture said:


> I found myself in BV San Francisco yesterday. Not a single bag called out to me. Too many had doodads and stuff going on. I did like the nice strong pink Twilight SLGs. Some nice shoes too, for other people's feet.


I thought Twilight (when I saw it) was almost a dead ringer for Peony.  Did you think so too?
The only thing I like about the new bags is the detail on the hardware. But then I have to remind myself, hardware? Did I just say hardware? 
The new bags are just a bit too fussy (and small) for me, and that relaxed, effortless chic look has gone out the window. Even the shoes are too fussy and embellished for me this season. <--- yes, I just said that 
I hold out hope for next season. Or maybe the one after that?

On another note, the weather is lovely today and when noon comes around, I'm heading off to the range to go smash some balls. I have a golf tournament in two weeks and I am defending my champion title. (true story, bro)

@minimom buy the bag, life is short.  I mean, you know, if you really want it and you'll use it and stuff.


----------



## CoastalCouture

I think Peony may be a little stronger than Twilight. They are very close. For me, Peony was the colour that got away, thought I’d have more time to mull it over before it disappeared. Lesson learned.


----------



## Mousse

Enchiladas suizas. Made with salmon instead of chicken. Yumilicious!


----------



## V0N1B2

Mousse said:


> Enchiladas suizas. Made with salmon instead of chicken. Yumilicious!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4058751


you got me, you got me...
Your enchiladas have my three sugar-free popsicles and hard-boiled egg beat.  
Wait, do Doritos count?  Happy Cinco de Mayo! Arriba!


----------



## GoStanford

I don’t have a photo but my dad’s potluck group got together and we are just finishing up a feast of Indian food, desserts and now tea.  Yummy!


----------



## septembersiren

I’m making empanadas today for my grandson
Some shrimp
Some beef and cheese


----------



## septembersiren

minimom said:


> Stop me, I’m looking at a red Sloane



Didn’t we talk about the Sloan’s?
I do not think you will like it


----------



## septembersiren

GoStanford said:


> View attachment 4057890
> 
> 
> This BV item seems a very high-maintenance type of boot, in that the fur trim is really long, but this is selling out in a lot of sizes in the Neiman Marcus sale online!



I love feathers
I love fur
I love floozy clothes
I used to clean the house in Maribou slippers a hot pink boa and a tiara
However I do not like glitz or animal prints
Weird


----------



## V0N1B2

septembersiren said:


> I love feathers
> I love fur
> I love floozy clothes
> I used to clean the house in Maribou slippers a hot pink boa and a tiara
> However I do not like glitz or animal prints
> Weird


Doll, you don't have to justify it to us, just buy the boots. You know you want them


----------



## Mousse

I am so proud of my niece Lizzy. She is doing her veterinary clinicals at the University of Minnesota. Last week she performed pacemaker surgery on a pig. Oh my and she aced it.


----------



## anniebhu

Hi,
We are in Rome and spent at least an hour in BV. Saw the new limited edition bags and tried many lovely bags. I didn’t want to leave! Reveal to come soon.

While we were in the store, a very stylish Italian couple were getting the vip treatment - champagne & snacks. Turns out she was looking to buy a  limited edition cabat. No wonder....we just got water


----------



## septembersiren

anniebhu said:


> Hi,
> We are in Rome and spent at least an hour in BV. Saw the new limited edition bags and tried many lovely bags. I didn’t want to leave! Reveal to come soon.
> 
> While we were in the store, a very stylish Italian couple were getting the vip treatment - champagne & snacks. Turns out she was looking to buy a  limited edition cabat. No wonder....we just got water



You could have requested champagne 
All stores stock the same beverages 
Pellergino
Soda 
Water
Champagne 
Coffee
Tea


----------



## septembersiren

Yesterday I made beef empanadas for the DGS 
I would have taken pictures but he ate them too fast 
I don’t think my DIL feeds my son and GS 
When they come to my house they eat like vultures 
Tonight I am being lazy
Making Mongolian Beef but stopping by the Chinese restaurant for egg rolls and fried rice 
Half lazy


----------



## septembersiren

septembersiren said:


> Yesterday I made beef empanadas for the DGS
> I would have taken pictures but he ate them too fast
> I don’t think my DIL feeds my son and GS
> When they come to my house they eat like vultures
> Tonight I am being lazy
> Making Mongolian Beef but stopping by the Chinese restaurant for egg rolls and fried rice
> Half lazy



It was yummy


----------



## septembersiren

I think I need a new lanyard
Need??? I think not
Want a new lanyard in a bright but not light color


----------



## missbellamama

septembersiren said:


> I think I need a new lanyard
> Need??? I think not
> Want a new lanyard in a bright but not light color


I was just thinking those thoughts...as well


----------



## missbellamama

2 colours stand out for me ;  Twlight and Aqua, unless something else comes along?


----------



## diane278

I know lanyards aren’t for everyone but I can’t imagine living without them. I’m addicted.


----------



## ksuromax

Cobalt is very nice, vivid and eye-catching 
i have only one, so i don't have a problem of choice, and i deliberately opted for a very neutral colour - Antique Gold, and mine is metallized, very sturdy and hard wearing, goes with everything and perfectly does the job (no more endless digging for the keys!). i love how bright ones look against contrast bags, but i don't want to trouble trouble, once i get more than 1, i won't stop


----------



## septembersiren

diane278 said:


> I know lanyards aren’t for everyone but I can’t imagine living without them. I’m addicted.



It is essential now that I have a car with a keyless entry 
I have a black one but it is so boring
I have thought about making one
It is almost summer time for camp crafts


----------



## septembersiren

I can’t believe I drove all the way to Philly to bring my son a TV (his broke I had one not being used) and I forgot the power cord [emoji35]


----------



## missbellamama

septembersiren said:


> I can’t believe I drove all the way to Philly to bring my son a TV (his broke I had one not being used) and I forgot the power cord [emoji35]


You are a great Mom... we all forget things now and again..


----------



## minimom

I bought one from eBay in canard, I believe.    It’s an aqua blue green and looks great on my Campana.    Yes, you need one



septembersiren said:


> I think I need a new lanyard
> Need??? I think not
> Want a new lanyard in a bright but not light color


----------



## septembersiren

minimom said:


> I bought one from eBay in canard, I believe.    It’s an aqua blue green and looks great on my Campana.    Yes, you need one



Enabler [emoji7]


----------



## minimom

And I should add that the seller is a TPF member.  I’ll have to take a picture and post


----------



## minimom

Yep, but I still want a nice pretty red bag.  



septembersiren said:


> Enabler [emoji7]


----------



## Mousse

I am making rosemary garlic croutons from scratch for our dinner side salad. I picked up a loaf of La Brea Bakery sourdough rosemary bread at the grocery store. The house smells divine.


----------



## ksuromax

septembersiren said:


> I can’t believe I drove all the way to Philly to bring my son a TV (his broke I had one not being used) and I forgot the power cord [emoji35]


the one from the broken TV won't fit? 
we share the same 'plug-in' half of the laptop cord with DH, his model is Fujitsu, mine HP,  we have different second halves that connent to the laptops, but the one that is for the socket is working equally well for both


----------



## septembersiren

ksuromax said:


> the one from the broken TV won't fit?
> we share the same 'plug-in' half of the laptop cord with DH, his model is Fujitsu, mine HP,  we have different second halves that connent to the laptops, but the one that is for the socket is working equally well for both



It fit but the one on the fritz will work for gaming so they needed the cord 
I found the cord and will mail it to them
They took the cord off the printer


----------



## ksuromax

septembersiren said:


> It fit but the one on the fritz will work for gaming so they needed the cord
> I found the cord and will mail it to them
> They took the cord off the printer


 nowadays it's much easier, all cords are more or less interchangeable


----------



## septembersiren

ksuromax said:


> nowadays it's much easier, all cords are more or less interchangeable



So of course I don’t have the cord 
Every thing but
I am just going to order a new one and ship right to them


----------



## ksuromax

septembersiren said:


> So of course I don’t have the cord
> Every thing but
> I am just going to order a new one and ship right to them


oh, dear! 
well, at least one good moment - You didn't forget it  
but i am always amazed by how easily these things (cords, adaptors, other necessary, but not frequently used parts) get lost. Seems like you tend to keep them in the safe place, but when you need them, just no chance to find!


----------



## septembersiren

ksuromax said:


> oh, dear!
> well, at least one good moment - You didn't forget it
> but i am always amazed by how easily these things (cords, adaptors, other necessary, but not frequently used parts) get lost. Seems like you tend to keep them in the safe place, but when you need them, just no chances  to find!



I have a tote of wires plug bars extension cord cable wire 
Everything but the cord 
They are inexpensive 
I will just buy one on Amazon and have it shipped right to them


----------



## septembersiren

ksuromax said:


> oh, dear!
> well, at least one good moment - You didn't forget it
> but i am always amazed by how easily these things (cords, adaptors, other necessary, but not frequently used parts) get lost. Seems like you tend to keep them in the safe place, but when you need them, just no chances  to find!



I have a tote of wires plug bars extension cord cable wire 
Everything but the cord 
They are inexpensive 
I will just buy one on Amazon and have it shipped right to them


----------



## Mousse

My rare cattleya orchid finally bloomed. The color is almost black.


----------



## ksuromax

Seriously?? Tube map for 6500$??? 
what if i move a couple of years later??? will they amend the map according to my next destination??


----------



## ksuromax

how many real crocodiles can you buy for 24k??


----------



## Mousse

ksuromax said:


> how many real crocodiles can you buy for 24k??



I think the true cost of a crocodile is the monthly budget for food. LOL.


----------



## ksuromax

Mousse said:


> I think the true cost of a crocodile is the monthly budget for food. LOL.


I googled, mid sized young one sells in the pet shop for something within 500-1,000 USD, so we can definitely say 25 pcs! For a price of one bag!!


----------



## LLANeedle

The tube, while maybe a cute idea especially if it’s a major part of your daily life, looks cheap.  It reminds me of the initials BV offered a while back.  It’s something about the color or maybe the integration of the appliqué on the leather but it’s cartoonish and as I said looks cheap.......and for that price!


----------



## ksuromax

LLANeedle said:


> The tube, while maybe a cute idea especially if it’s a major part of your daily life, looks cheap.  It reminds me of the initials BV offered a while back.  It’s something about the color or maybe the integration of the appliqué on the leather but it’s cartoonish and as I said looks cheap.......and for that price!


they do have simple and quite cheap (vs other bags) totes, it would be a perfect, fun idea on those, but on this Loop it does look odd, and, yes, cheapens the bag


----------



## septembersiren

ksuromax said:


> how many real crocodiles can you buy for 24k??



I’m sure you can buy quite a few
BV does remove the teeth for a price lol


----------



## Mousse

Bacon Bloody Mary’s at brunch today at the Forge in the Forest in lovely Carmel. We visited the BV boutique and checked out the items that go on sale on 5/18. Nothing called out to me.


----------



## ksuromax

popped into the boutique to say 'hi' to my SA, saw new colours irl, hibiscus is very peachy pink, perfect summer colour, but not right up my alley, the yellow is very warm, deep and looks good for summer, too, but there was Nodini in it, and Piazza is not my cuppa. My wallet is safe for now, but! SA told me China Red will be carried over (as well as Atlantic) and they expect more stuff in these colours, so i still have a chance to espadrilles in China Red! Yay! 
have tried on a few items, Sphere Cabat feels very odd. Big Knot feels too big for hand grip, and i am happy to stick to mine one and only old Memory  as the one i was thinking of (croc in Blood, yes, still was there!) got sold finally. 
those ugly bags 'sphere' that i was posting earlier were ALL sent back to Italy, sold ZERO!!! am i the only one who is NOT surprised?


----------



## ksuromax

This is Camomile
irl it's very similar to Absynthe, but in the pics it looks more like chartreuse


----------



## ksuromax

the Knots with the spheres looked fun, at least not that off-putting


----------



## ksuromax




----------



## GoStanford

I go into withdrawal a little bit on weekends when people post less...but then I think I should have more hobbies.


----------



## ksuromax

very tiny goody is coming home with me


----------



## septembersiren

ksuromax said:


> very tiny goody is coming home with me



And the tiny thing is?


----------



## ksuromax

septembersiren said:


> And the tiny thing is?


Woof!


----------



## septembersiren

ksuromax said:


> Cute cute
> Woof woof


----------



## ksuromax

Thank you!


----------



## GoStanford

I felt like a real newbie today - told an acquaintance her Cabat was beautiful and she said it was a knockoff.  It looked so pretty from a distance, and I don't have any experience handling or examining a Cabat up close.  The same thing happened to me last year at the pumpkin patch, of all places.  I told a mom her Bottega was beautiful (also looked like a Cabat from a few yards away) and she said, "Thanks, but it's fake."  That one did look more pleather-like up close.


----------



## ksuromax

GoStanford said:


> I felt like a real newbie today - told an acquaintance her Cabat was beautiful and she said it was a knockoff.  It looked so pretty from a distance, and I don't have any experience handling or examining a Cabat up close.  The same thing happened to me last year at the pumpkin patch, of all places.  I told a mom her Bottega was beautiful (also looked like a Cabat from a few yards away) and she said, "Thanks, but it's fake."  That one did look more pleather-like up close.


----------



## septembersiren

GoStanford said:


> I felt like a real newbie today - told an acquaintance her Cabat was beautiful and she said it was a knockoff.  It looked so pretty from a distance, and I don't have any experience handling or examining a Cabat up close.  The same thing happened to me last year at the pumpkin patch, of all places.  I told a mom her Bottega was beautiful (also looked like a Cabat from a few yards away) and she said, "Thanks, but it's fake."  That one did look more pleather-like up close.



It is getting harder and harder to tell a replica from the real thing
I myself will no longer authenticate knot bags 
Don’t feel bad you didn’t know it was fake


----------



## LouiseCPH

I went to Rome for a long weekend and got a chance to try on this beauty:

https://www.net-a-porter.com/dk/en/product/1056879/bottega_veneta/intrecciato-leather-shoulder-bag




A VERY nice bag! Light, the right size for a crossbody both proportion wise and the fact that there is actually room inside (!). I also really like the intrecciato strap.  

What are the chances it will turn up on the secondary market any time soon...? [emoji848][emoji57]


----------



## septembersiren

It’s a beautiful day today
I am stuck in Whack a doodle land
I’m not sure if ppl know but I am a home health caretaker 
My current old lady has dementia really bad
Some days are better than others today she is whack a doodle
Enjoy


----------



## GoStanford

septembersiren said:


> I’m not sure if ppl know but I am a home health caretaker


Your work really helps the families too.  You must have a lot of optimism and energy to do this - it's not easy, and I know from some of your prior posts that you feel the losses, when they happen, deeply as well.  Hope you have a smooth rest of the week and that your patients do well.


----------



## septembersiren

GoStanford said:


> Your work really helps the families too.  You must have a lot of optimism and energy to do this - it's not easy, and I know from some of your prior posts that you feel the losses, when they happen, deeply as well.  Hope you have a smooth rest of the week and that your patients do well.



You need a sense of humor 
A lot of patience 
Even more compassion


----------



## sonyamorris

First day out for my Elephant Cervo Hobo, and...wtf? What is it? It’s a leather bag or a petal of rose?
It was perfect in the morning
I have cleaned it with the leather lotion, and now the situation is better, but... I’m disappointed.
I wanted another Cervo because I find it very resistant everyday bag, but this particular hobo is the complete opposition of my idea.

@ksuromax, did you have similar problems?


----------



## Phiomega

sonyamorris said:


> First day out for my Elephant Cervo Hobo, and...wtf? What is it? It’s a leather bag or a petal of rose?
> It was perfect in the morning
> I have cleaned it with the leather lotion, and now the situation is better, but... I’m disappointed.
> I wanted another Cervo because I find it very resistant everyday bag, but this particular hobo is the complete opposition of my idea.
> 
> @ksuromax, did you have similar problems?



Oh this is bad... I am very sorry...

my cervo hobo is holding up very well, wondering if the different color treatment caused this? I would post a complaint to BV - don’t think they will replace but they should know - BV should wear like iron in spite of their soft leather - that’s why it is BV and we pay BV price...


----------



## V0N1B2

Phiomega said:


> Oh this is bad... I am very sorry...
> 
> my cervo hobo is holding up very well, wondering if the different color treatment caused this? I would post a complaint to BV - don’t think they will replace but they should know - BV should wear like iron in spite of their soft leather - that’s why it is BV and we pay BV price...


BV isn’t going to do anything, IMO. It’s an almost ten year old bag, and who knows how many previous owners it’s had, and more importantly what they did to the leather. *like treated it, put it in a washing machine, etc... 
JMO, of course


----------



## ksuromax

sonyamorris said:


> First day out for my Elephant Cervo Hobo, and...wtf? What is it? It’s a leather bag or a petal of rose?
> It was perfect in the morning
> I have cleaned it with the leather lotion, and now the situation is better, but... I’m disappointed.
> I wanted another Cervo because I find it very resistant everyday bag, but this particular hobo is the complete opposition of my idea.
> 
> @ksuromax, did you have similar problems?


No, mine is soft and smooth, yours look dried... i am sorry this happened to you


----------



## sonyamorris

Phiomega said:


> Oh this is bad... I am very sorry...
> 
> my cervo hobo is holding up very well, wondering if the different color treatment caused this? I would post a complaint to BV - don’t think they will replace but they should know - BV should wear like iron in spite of their soft leather - that’s why it is BV and we pay BV price...


Perhaps it’s a bit old to do this... Anyway I did not expected.



V0N1B2 said:


> BV isn’t going to do anything, IMO. It’s an almost ten year old bag, and who knows how many previous owners it’s had, and more importantly what they did to the leather. *like treated it, put it in a washing machine, etc...
> JMO, of course


Yes, of course. I’m disappointed because it was in pristine condition, without any signs of wear or treatments. Probably it’s only dried because has not been used and conserved all the time with dustbag.



ksuromax said:


> No, mine is soft and smooth, yours look dried... i am sorry this happened to you


Thanks. Now I have cleaned it and I will do some leather hydration and moisturizing treatments, hope this helps.


----------



## ksuromax

sonyamorris said:


> Thanks. Now I have cleaned it and I will do some leather hydration and moisturizing treatments, hope this helps.


don't be too upset, it's an old bag, and it has the history behind, take it with her battle scars and enjoy plenty of life left in it! In the end of the day, you are free to use it without babying and worry!


----------



## LLANeedle

The older Cervos did this......we called it peeling.  Not everyone had issues but enough did.  BV improved it somehow and the newer cervos wear much better.


----------



## ksuromax

LLANeedle said:


> The older Cervos did this......we called it peeling.  Not everyone had issues but enough did.  BV improved it somehow and the newer cervos wear much better.


my Absynthe hobo shows this on the brim, looks like dry skin flaking, but i don't care, i know how old the bag is and i am not bothered with the signs of aging


----------



## septembersiren

sonyamorris said:


> Perhaps it’s a bit old to do this... Anyway I did not expected.
> 
> 
> Yes, of course. I’m disappointed because it was in pristine condition, without any signs of wear or treatments. Probably it’s only dried because has not been used and conserved all the time with dustbag.
> 
> 
> Thanks. Now I have cleaned it and I will do some leather hydration and moisturizing treatments, hope this helps.



Send it to Modern in NYC
They will give it a spa treatment and recondition the leather
BV will not do anything because you did not purchase it from them


----------



## septembersiren

LLANeedle said:


> The older Cervos did this......we called it peeling.  Not everyone had issues but enough did.  BV improved it somehow and the newer cervos wear much better.



They improved the tanning process


----------



## ksuromax

septembersiren said:


> They improved the tanning process


this is why it is called now 'washed/lavato', right? 
coz my lavato hobos are matte comparing to older non-lavato ones


----------



## septembersiren

There are several processes where they “wash” the leather
Napa Umbria was an example
They would wash it 
Heat it
Then beat it
When they wash the leather it is not like when we wash our hands or face
It is a chemical process during tanning
I have a Cervo cocker that has a peeled spot 
I don’t even think I have used it 6 times
You could think of the peeling like linen
Everyone knows the beauty of linen is the wrinkling ?


----------



## gagabag

Ok... So I went a little crazy and ordered this online plus the grey cervo loop that I had been eyeing for ages. Hopefully no issues with stitches this time and that these shoes fit! Can’t wait [emoji4]


----------



## LouiseCPH

gagabag said:


> Ok... So I went a little crazy and ordered this online plus the grey cervo loop that I had been eyeing for ages. Hopefully no issues with stitches this time and that these shoes fit! Can’t wait [emoji4]
> View attachment 4079623



The shoes are SO pretty - I hope you will model the, when they arrive [emoji4]


----------



## diane278

LouiseCPH said:


> The shoes are SO pretty - I hope you will model the, when they arrive [emoji4]


+1


----------



## septembersiren

LouiseCPH said:


> The shoes are SO pretty - I hope you will model the, when they arrive [emoji4]



+2


----------



## gagabag

That I shall. Waiting is the hardest part. I still haven’t received the shipment confirmation yet [emoji37]


----------



## GoStanford

I got kind of stir-crazy over the long weekend.  Spent way too much time online in the rabbit hole of online shopping, when I actually find I enjoy the in-store experience even more for accessories.  Just wanted to chill on the sofa, mostly.


----------



## Nibb

sonyamorris said:


> Perhaps it’s a bit old to do this... Anyway I did not expected.
> 
> 
> Yes, of course. I’m disappointed because it was in pristine condition, without any signs of wear or treatments. Probably it’s only dried because has not been used and conserved all the time with dustbag.
> 
> 
> Thanks. Now I have cleaned it and I will do some leather hydration and moisturizing treatments, hope this helps.


I have an orange Cervo that I just love. Picked it up on eBay for very little cash. The leather is pretty much doing the same as yours. I’ve had it for a few years now and really enjoy taking it to the beach, music festivals, art shows, boat trips, and National Park excursions without too much worry. I do clean, condition, and store it in its dust bag it after using it, but dang I have some great pictures with it in places I wouldn’t dream of taking a pristine bag. I say use, enjoy and you will be very well dressed at the picnic.


----------



## gagabag

The cervo loop has arrived, my first grey bag! Yay! The edges and stitches aren’t tidy but what the heck, I’m keeping it. Now I’m patiently waiting for my shoes...


----------



## GoStanford

gagabag said:


> The cervo loop has arrived, my first grey bag! Yay! The edges and stitches aren’t tidy but what the heck, I’m keeping it. Now I’m patiently waiting for my shoes...


It's gorgeous!  I've noticed the same on the cervo loop - it has a rougher look the way it's pieced together, but probably in keeping with the deerskin material, and I'm certain it's as tough or likely tougher than any other BV.


----------



## gagabag

GoStanford said:


> It's gorgeous!  I've noticed the same on the cervo loop - it has a rougher look the way it's pieced together, but probably in keeping with the deerskin material, and I'm certain it's as tough or likely tougher than any other BV.



Thanks! IKR! Looks so rugged and super sturdy! Me likey! 

Do you think I should snip this thread? I probably shouldn’t but my hands are getting itchy to do it...


----------



## GoStanford

gagabag said:


> Thanks! IKR! Looks so rugged and super sturdy! Me likey!
> 
> Do you think I should snip this thread? I probably shouldn’t but my hands are getting itchy to do it...


I'd wait till others with more BV experience chime in.  Personally, I'm not as bothered by loose or pulled stitching, so I would not, especially as it might open up the seam (maybe).  I remember @septembersiren mentioned not too long ago that the stitching is sometimes less than perfect on these bags, but I'm certain the leather work is really strong.


----------



## gagabag

GoStanford said:


> I'd wait till others with more BV experience chime in.  Personally, I'm not as bothered by loose or pulled stitching, so I would not, especially as it might open up the seam (maybe).  I remember @septembersiren mentioned not too long ago that the stitching is sometimes less than perfect on these bags, but I'm certain the leather work is really strong.



Yes, the one I had before already had stitches unraveling upon unboxing. This one is not quite there yet lol


----------



## ksuromax

just received an alert, and i'm so excited!!  
will take loads of photos!


----------



## ksuromax

Now i have a dilemma, which bag shall i take with me???  
My DH says i will look like a museum or exhibition lot myself, dressed in BV head-to-toe


----------



## diane278

ksuromax said:


> Now i have a dilemma, which bag shall i take with me???
> My DH says i will look like a museum or exhibition lot myself, dressed in BV head-to-toe


 I’d take either the Peltro or nodini Cabat.  Both have interesting treatments. But then, you have so many bvs that maybe you should take your favorite....if you can decide on one.


----------



## ksuromax

diane278 said:


> I’d take either the Peltro or nodini Cabat.  Both have interesting treatments. But then, you have so many bvs that maybe you should take your favorite....if you can decide on one.


I definitely cannot, as i do have, indeed, too many 
but we think alike, i also was thinking of these 2 Cabats, or, possibly, my newest triple blue Pillow as a hands-free option, DH also approved Nero Nodini Cabat


----------



## Phiomega

ksuromax said:


> I definitely cannot, as i do have, indeed, too many
> but we think alike, i also was thinking of these 2 Cabats, or, possibly, my newest triple blue Pillow as a hands-free option, DH also approved Nero Nodini Cabat



Another vote from me for Nero Nodini Cabat - it has the eclectic but classic quality to it....


----------



## ksuromax

Phiomega said:


> Another vote from me for Nero Nodini Cabat - it has the eclectic but classic quality to it....


Thank you, Darlin'!


----------



## septembersiren

With all that is going on 
I have an update on Wicky’s skin condition
She is now grain free and chicken Free
It is weird to stand in the pet super market reading labels
EVERYTHING has chicken in it
I have only found one brand to be completely grain free and chicken Free 
It isn’t even the most expensive 
It is Pedigree lamb and rice 
No chicken by products no chicken broth no chicken
On another note the memorial service for my beloved PITA cousin is Sunday 
Seems stress is my middle name right now


----------



## ksuromax

i LOVE Matchesfashion! you can always rely on them! delivery at the speed of light, always great choice and reasonable prices! 
we are ready for Father's Day!


----------



## bisbee

Has anyone been successful using the link to the online sale?  I tried, but it didn’t like the code I entered.  I had signed in...but they don’t have a record of any orders.  I know I ordered a few items from the site...nothing big, and I was interested in another small accessory this time.

Thanks!


----------



## septembersiren

Well Wicky has gone to the Vet
She has 3 different infections going on 
Poor puppy
She is on 3 Meds and ear drops 
She will recover


----------



## muchstuff

septembersiren said:


> Well Wicky has gone to the Vet
> She has 3 different infections going on
> Poor puppy
> She is on 3 Meds and ear drops
> She will recover


Poor dear, I hope she's well soon!


----------



## Nibb

Has anyone else heard that Tomas Maier is leaving BV?


----------



## diane278

Nibb said:


> Has anyone else heard that Tomas Maier is leaving BV?


https://www.businessoffashion.com/articles/news-analysis/breaking-tomas-maier-exits-bottega-veneta
Guess it’s true.....


----------



## Mousse

diane278 said:


> https://www.businessoffashion.com/articles/news-analysis/breaking-tomas-maier-exits-bottega-veneta
> Guess it’s true.....



Thanks for posting.


----------



## Nibb

diane278 said:


> https://www.businessoffashion.com/articles/news-analysis/breaking-tomas-maier-exits-bottega-veneta
> Guess it’s true.....





diane278 said:


> https://www.businessoffashion.com/articles/news-analysis/breaking-tomas-maier-exits-bottega-veneta
> Guess it’s true.....


----------



## couturequeen

Random thought I just had in light of BV not offering compelling SOs for tPF members. Would BV make and would anyone be interested in a custom keychain charm? They are some unique designs out now. Thinking of a purse charm (maybe a mini knot bag in a mix of metallic exotic materials or favorite colors among forum members).

This was what inspired me to think about it. https://www.bottegaveneta.com/us/keyring-or-bracelets_cod22003690mn.html


----------



## Mousse

couturequeen said:


> Random thought I just had in light of BV not offering compelling SOs for tPF members. Would BV make and would anyone be interested in a custom keychain charm? They are some unique designs out now. Thinking of a purse charm (maybe a mini knot bag in a mix of metallic exotic materials or favorite colors among forum members).
> 
> This was what inspired me to think about it. https://www.bottegaveneta.com/us/keyring-or-bracelets_cod22003690mn.html



JBurgh asked about an SO charm a few months ago. The idea was declined.


----------



## BookerMoose

Happy Birthday jburgh!!!!!!!!! Hope you are having a fantabulous day!!!!!!!


----------



## H’sKisses

Happy birthday!


----------



## V0N1B2

BookerMoose said:


> Happy Birthday jburgh!!!!!!!!! Hope you are having a fantabulous day!!!!!!!


Aaargh! I completely forgot to post this today! I'm glad you remembered. I mean, I remembered it was her birthday, considering I just got home last night from celebrating it with her over the weekend.
Happy Birthday @jburgh
I bet you didn't know I had my iVideo rolling, did you? Girl, you wiiiiiild.....


----------



## ksuromax

Happy birthday @jburgh   
Have a lovely day!


----------



## ksuromax

Pet, in particular cat owners, have you ever noticed anything like this?? 
my cat LOVES my BV shoes, be it espadrilles, or dodgers, he'll find them even if i 'park' them in a non usual place, hug, put his head on 'em and sleep like an angel!..


----------



## septembersiren

ksuromax said:


> Pet, in particular cat owners, have you ever noticed anything like this??
> my cat LOVES my BV shoes, be it espadrilles, or dodgers, he'll find them even if i 'park' them in a non usual place, hug, put his head on 'em and sleep like an angel!..



It’s not your shoes it’s you
He loves you and can smell your scent on your shoes


----------



## ksuromax

septembersiren said:


> It’s not your shoes it’s you
> He loves you and can smell your scent on your shoes


You think so?


----------



## septembersiren

ksuromax said:


> You think so?



Yes


----------



## ksuromax

septembersiren said:


> Yes


i'm glad he 'likes' me, i am just worries he might like the weaved leather and will start scratching his claws at it


----------



## septembersiren

ksuromax said:


> i'm glad he 'likes' me, i am just worries he might like the weaved leather and will start scratching his claws at it



All you can do is make sure his nails are clipped


----------



## ksuromax

septembersiren said:


> All you can do is make sure his nails are clipped


we do, but they grow so quickly!! they have their dedicated nail scratching  board, but you never know...


----------



## Mousse

septembersiren said:


> It’s not your shoes it’s you
> He loves you and can smell your scent on your shoes



Pets really connect with their human beings’ scents. When our Ridgeback was a puppy, he missed me when I traveled for work. We would put my bathrobe on his dog bed to help relax him. It really worked wonders.


----------



## muchstuff

Mousse said:


> Pets really connect with their human beings’ scents. When our Ridgeback was a puppy, he missed me when I traveled for work. We would put my bathrobe on his dog bed to help relax him. It really worked wonders.


Great to do when you first separate a puppy/kitten from their mom too...rub a blanket or towel all over the mom and let the puppy/kitten sleep with it.


----------



## jburgh

Thank you for all the B-Day well wishes.  Had a good dinner with DH and friends, then coconut cream pie from the Dahlia Bakery.


----------



## ksuromax

Mousse said:


> Pets really connect with their human beings’ scents. When our Ridgeback was a puppy, he missed me when I traveled for work. We would put my bathrobe on his dog bed to help relax him. It really worked wonders.





muchstuff said:


> Great to do when you first separate a puppy/kitten from their mom too...rub a blanket or towel all over the mom and let the puppy/kitten sleep with it.


i did the same with my DS, when i was going out for a few hours 
He was a terrible sleeper, needed to be rocked all the time, and the bathrobe was my only salvation


----------



## ksuromax

how much is it in F? 130? 135 deg?


----------



## frenziedhandbag

ksuromax said:


> how much is it in F? 130? 135 deg?


Oh gosh, how do you survive? [emoji27] I cannot imagine... and yet you are as cool as it gets.


----------



## diane278

ksuromax said:


> how much is it in F? 130? 135 deg?


122F  .....and you wear silk scarves in this weather without seeming to feel the heat....amazing! I don’t think I’ve ever experienced 122 F.  I’m in awe....


----------



## ksuromax

diane278 said:


> 122F  .....and you wear silk scarves in this weather without seeming to feel the heat....amazing! I don’t think I’ve ever experienced 122 F.  I’m in awe....


i am wearing wool ones, too  
pushing my limits every day


----------



## ksuromax

frenziedhandbag said:


> Oh gosh, how do you survive? [emoji27] I cannot imagine... and yet you are as cool as it gets.


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> i am wearing wool ones, too
> pushing my limits every day


It truly must be mind over matter and an acquired tolerance. I can barely stand 30-35 degrees Celsius! Mind you we have more humidity as well...


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> It truly must be mind over matter and an acquired tolerance. I can barely stand 30-35 degrees Celsius! Mind you we have more humidity as well...


humidity is here silly, too


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> humidity is here silly, too


Why did I think it would be really dry? That's right, you mentioned humidity before...


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> Why did I think it would be really dry? That's right, you mentioned humidity before...


it can be dry at times (and dusty!), when the wind blows from the desert, but usually, as we surrounded by water all around, it's quite humid


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> it can be dry at times (and dusty!), when the wind blows from the desert, but usually, as we surrounded by water all around, it's quite humid



I need to relearn my geography in my mind you’re in the desert[emoji23]


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> I need to relearn my geography in my mind you’re in the desert[emoji23]


technically speaking, we are, moving between the cities means driving through the desert. Amazing quality road cut thru the sands and dunes. Camels are in abundance


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> technically speaking, we are, moving between the cities means driving through the desert. Amazing quality road cut thru the sands and dunes. Camels are in abundance



Mod shot of you on a camel with one of your lovely bags please! Oh and a shawl!


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> Mod shot of you on a camel with one of your lovely bags please! Oh and a shawl!


----------



## ksuromax

sales are so hard to resist!  
my silver bangles collection is complete now


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> sales are so hard to resist!
> my silver bangles collection is complete now



Oohhh I want [emoji173]️


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> Oohhh I want [emoji173]️


you're welcome to borrow  just move over here


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> you're welcome to borrow  just move over here



I’d melt...


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> I’d melt...


----------



## septembersiren

85 degrees here 
The humidity is only 55% today 
It’s almost balmy considering there is only a breeze on the beach


----------



## Mousse

septembersiren said:


> 85 degrees here
> The humidity is only 55% today
> It’s almost balmy considering there is only a breeze on the beach



We are forecast for a high of 90 today in the Silicon Valley. Tomorrow is forecast to be cooler.


----------



## grietje

I’m at the coast and I think it’ll be around 72 today.  It’s  sunny right now and Lesley is on the deck.  Harry is close to me and my cup of coffee and cinnamon roll. Like I’m going to give up a piece of gooey goodness to that face!


----------



## muchstuff

Cool and slightly wet in Vancouver today...


----------



## diane278

It’s currently 90 here and heading to 101.


----------



## V0N1B2

septembersiren said:


> 85 degrees here
> The humidity is only 55% today





Mousse said:


> We are forecast for a high of 90 today in the Silicon Valley.





grietje said:


> I’m at the coast and I think it’ll be around 72 today.  It’s  sunny right now and Lesley is on the deck.





diane278 said:


> It’s currently 90 here and heading to 101.


I'm not talking to any of you


----------



## diane278

grietje said:


> I’m at the coast and I think it’ll be around 72 today.  It’s  sunny right now and Lesley is on the deck.  Harry is close to me and my cup of coffee and cinnamon roll. Like I’m going to give up a piece of gooey goodness to that face!
> View attachment 4117232
> View attachment 4117231



So...how big a piece did Harry get?

I like the whole “BV climate” discussion we have going.....


----------



## ksuromax

V0N1B2 said:


> I'm not talking to any of you
> 
> View attachment 4117303


is this typical for the summer???  
i know here we are at the high point of extreme range, but 6 deg C in the mid of summer???? it's not getting that low here even in the mid of winter!!


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> is this typical for the summer???
> i know here we are at the high point of extreme range, but 6 deg C in the mid of summer???? it's not getting that low here even in the mid of winter!!


It's says a high of 9 degrees C, the 6 would probably be overnight. It's sitting around 15 degrees C where I am, where are you V0N? Whistler?


----------



## LouiseCPH

Denmark is having the best summer since 1992 - and we are just entering July! When the sun is out in Denmark in the summer, there is no where I would rather be, but unfortunately it is rarely so reliable. This year seems to be the exception, so I am just crossing my fingers that it keeps up when my vacation starts a week from now.....


----------



## anniebhu

I’ve had enough of summer already and will happily swap with VON1B2 and Louise CPH.   It’s been 33degrees with humidity around 95% for days making it really suffocating. It’s only going to get hotter and lasts until around October (sometimes even later).

 Doesn’t help we live in apartment which has a lot of glass and is north west facing. Here’s a view from our bedroom window


----------



## gagabag

Loving that view! Who wants to come down under and have a bit of wintery weather?


----------



## diane278

gagabag said:


> Loving that view! Who wants to come down under and have a bit of wintery weather?


Me!


----------



## LLANeedle

Winter sounds good.  Heat index here is 106 with humidity in the 90% range.


----------



## anniebhu

gagabag said:


> Loving that view! Who wants to come down under and have a bit of wintery weather?



Me! I am a Melbourne girl at heart! So miss it....


----------



## diane278

LLANeedle said:


> Winter sounds good.  Heat index here is 106 with humidity in the 90% range.


 When I was in my late 20’s, I lived for several years in St. Louis, Mo.  Having spent my life in calif, it was my first experience with humidity. I didn’t do it well.  I’m a weather wimp!


----------



## septembersiren

Hope everyone is staying cool
It is 89 here with 66% humidity 
I have not even put my AC UNIT in my bedroom window 
The beauty of living near the ocean and blood thinners


----------



## septembersiren

The Wickster is laying on the hard wood floor because she is hot
(Normally she lays on something soft ie the sofa)
She is going this week and getting a clip job 
She will look like the little Caesar’s dog in grey


----------



## Mousse

septembersiren said:


> Hope everyone is staying cool
> It is 89 here with 66% humidity
> I have not even put my AC UNIT in my bedroom window
> The beauty of living near the ocean and blood thinners



We cooled off in the Silicon Valley. It’s 74 today. Unfortunately the air quality is horrible because of the two major fires north of San Francisco. My sinuses are very unhappy today.


----------



## Mousse

Has anyone heard about the ETA for fixing the iPhone app? It’s still “broken.”


----------



## muchstuff

Mousse said:


> Has anyone heard about the ETA for fixing the iPhone app? It’s still “broken.”


Not just the app. You can't load photos from your PC either...


----------



## Mousse

muchstuff said:


> Not just the app. You can't load photos from your PC either...



Just heard from Vlad. It’s working now on the iPhone.


----------



## muchstuff

Mousse said:


> Just heard from Vlad. It’s working now on the iPhone.



Seems to be OK on my laptop too.


----------



## Mousse

muchstuff said:


> Seems to be OK on my laptop too.



It was up and down. It’s working fine now. No more tPF withdrawal today. [emoji2]


----------



## Mousse

DH bought a smoker a few weeks ago. Today we made brined smoked pork-chops with a home made cherry BBQ sauce, cheesy potatoes, and grilled corn on the cob. See the photos for the brining process and the finished product.


----------



## septembersiren

Mousse said:


> DH bought a smoker a few weeks ago. Today we made brined smoked pork-chops with a home made cherry BBQ sauce, cheesy potatoes, and grilled corn on the cob. See the photos for the brining process and the finished product.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4121519
> View attachment 4121520
> View attachment 4121521
> View attachment 4121522
> View attachment 4121523



Looks yummy


----------



## indiaink

Well, I did it! Four months later, I now have my Certificate in Canine Studies.  I'll be doing consulting work with my vet, and will be opening my own consulting/training business toward the end of July.  River Birch Bark, here I come! (Rhyn is in my logo, his favorite spot, after those darn squirrels...)


----------



## muchstuff

indiaink said:


> Well, I did it! Four months later, I now have my Certificate in Canine Studies.  I'll be doing consulting work with my vet, and will be opening my own consulting/training business toward the end of July.  River Birch Bark, here I come! (Rhyn is in my logo, his favorite spot, after those darn squirrels...)
> 
> View attachment 4122702


Fantastic, congrats! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Love the logo!


----------



## Mousse

Cheerful hydrangeas.


----------



## grietje

indiaink said:


> Well, I did it! Four months later, I now have my Certificate in Canine Studies.  I'll be doing consulting work with my vet, and will be opening my own consulting/training business toward the end of July...]



Congratulations.  From what organization did you get your certificate?


----------



## muchstuff

Mousse said:


> Cheerful hydrangeas.
> View attachment 4122840


Beautiful colour, I love hydrangeas!


----------



## indiaink

muchstuff said:


> Fantastic, congrats!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love the logo!


Thank you, m'dear!


----------



## indiaink

x


----------



## septembersiren

indiaink said:


> Well, I did it! Four months later, I now have my Certificate in Canine Studies.  I'll be doing consulting work with my vet, and will be opening my own consulting/training business toward the end of July.  River Birch Bark, here I come! (Rhyn is in my logo, his favorite spot, after those darn squirrels...)
> 
> View attachment 4122702



Congratulations [emoji322][emoji898]


----------



## septembersiren

Mousse said:


> Cheerful hydrangeas.
> View attachment 4122840



I have never seen hydrangeas in that luscious color
I have seen white blue green purple but never this color 
What’re you adding to the soil to get that color? 
They are gorgeous!!!!!


----------



## indiaink

septembersiren said:


> Congratulations [emoji322][emoji898]


Thank you!!!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

indiaink said:


> Well, I did it!



Congratulations on your achievement!


----------



## grietje

How Harry and Lesley use the hot tub...


----------



## annie9999

indiaink said:


> Well, I did it! Four months later, I now have my Certificate in Canine Studies.  I'll be doing consulting work with my vet, and will be opening my own consulting/training business toward the end of July.  River Birch Bark, here I come! (Rhyn is in my logo, his favorite spot, after those darn squirrels...)
> [/ATTACH]



Congratulations- that’s fantastic and good luck with the business.


----------



## septembersiren

indiaink said:


> Well, I did it! Four months later, I now have my Certificate in Canine Studies.  I'll be doing consulting work with my vet, and will be opening my own consulting/training business toward the end of July.  River Birch Bark, here I come! (Rhyn is in my logo, his favorite spot, after those darn squirrels...)
> 
> View attachment 4122702



What is River Birch Bark 
Is that where you live or the name of you training/ consulting business 
Squirrels are the bane of Wicky’s existence among other things
Turns out Wicky’s skin problems were infections 
She had a yeast infection a staph infection and an ear infection 
We have a new Vet
We have also made her chicken and grain free
The no chicken food was THE hardest thing to find 

I bet Zoey and Ryn will be happy to be reunited


----------



## septembersiren

After a week and a half of heat wave 
Rain
Cooling wonderful rain 
Wicky doesn’t care for the thunder 
I don’t care for The lighting 

The Sky is falling said Henny Penny to Loosey Goosey


----------



## diane278

septembersiren said:


> View attachment 4123384
> 
> The Sky is falling said Henny Penny to Loosey Goosey



It’s not falling here....it’s cooking!  Currently baking at 95 degrees.  Anything over 100 I consider broiling....


----------



## septembersiren

diane278 said:


> It’s not falling here....it’s cooking!  Currently baking at 95 degrees.  Anything over 100 I consider broiling....



It’s been really hot n humid here but it cooled off somewhat since the rain 
Since I take a lot of blood thinners I didn’t even put my AC unit in my bedroom and I am just fine with a fan


----------



## dolali

indiaink said:


> Well, I did it! Four months later, I now have my Certificate in Canine Studies.  I'll be doing consulting work with my vet, and will be opening my own consulting/training business toward the end of July.  River Birch Bark, here I come! (Rhyn is in my logo, his favorite spot, after those darn squirrels...)
> 
> View attachment 4122702



Ok, I usually lurk in the BV chat thread cause don't want to "intrude" with the flow others have with each other, BUT I have to chime in and congratulate you on your accomplishment! And welcome back to the BV thread. I have missed you


----------



## indiaink

frenziedhandbag said:


> Congratulations on your achievement!


Thank you so much!


annie9999 said:


> Congratulations- that’s fantastic and good luck with the business.


Thank you, m'dear!


septembersiren said:


> What is River Birch Bark
> Is that where you live or the name of you training/ consulting business
> ...
> I bet Zoey and Ryn will be happy to be reunited


Yes, River Birch Bark is going to be the name of my business. Clever, don't you think?  And oh yes, by the way Rhyn acts when we Facetime with Mark, he's gonna be nuts when we all reunite!!!



dolali said:


> Ok, I usually lurk in the BV chat thread cause don't want to "intrude" with the flow others have with each other, BUT I have to chime in and congratulate you on your accomplishment! And welcome back to the BV thread. I have missed you


Thank you!


----------



## diane278

dolali said:


> Ok, I usually lurk in the BV chat thread cause don't want to "intrude" with the flow others have with each other, BUT I have to chime in and congratulate you on your accomplishment! And welcome back to the BV thread. I have missed you



Feel free to jump in here & post anytime. There’s room for everyone.   Replying to a quote makes it easy to jump around, in and out of different conversations.


----------



## diane278

indiaink said:


> Well, I did it! Four months later, I now have my Certificate in Canine Studies.  I'll be doing consulting work with my vet, and will be opening my own consulting/training business toward the end of July.  River Birch Bark, here I come! (Rhyn is in my logo, his favorite spot, after those darn squirrels...)
> 
> View attachment 4122702


Congratulations! Is this a service where you diagnose dogs’ behavorial problems and then retrain them to eliminate the problems?


----------



## septembersiren

indiaink said:


> Thank you so much!
> 
> Thank you, m'dear!
> 
> Yes, River Birch Bark is going to be the name of my business. Clever, don't you think?  And oh yes, by the way Rhyn acts when we Facetime with Mark, he's gonna be nuts when we all reunite!!!
> 
> 
> Thank you!



I don’t get the reference to River Birch Bark
I get the Bark part but not the river or birch
I am having a dumb day


----------



## ksuromax

@indiaink Congrats!!!  best wishes and good luck in your new start-up!


----------



## septembersiren

Hmmmm now that we have our own resident dog expert ...... 
boy do I have questions Lol


----------



## indiaink

ksuromax said:


> @indiaink Congrats!!!  best wishes and good luck in your new start-up!


Thanks, K!


----------



## indiaink

septembersiren said:


> Hmmmm now that we have our own resident dog expert ......
> boy do I have questions Lol


Ha!


----------



## Mousse

septembersiren said:


> I have never seen hydrangeas in that luscious color
> I have seen white blue green purple but never this color
> What’re you adding to the soil to get that color?
> They are gorgeous!!!!!



We don’t do anything special. Just California water!


----------



## septembersiren

Mousse said:


> We don’t do anything special. Just California water!



Wow they are just gorgeous


----------



## septembersiren

Wicky goes for her follow up at the Vet today
Hopefully she is healed and she can get off the meds
She hardly smells anymore
Thursday she goes to the groomer for a little clip job


----------



## septembersiren

Wicky got a clean bill of heath and a shot for her allergies 
Now she needs to get the shot every 2-3 months


----------



## septembersiren

I will post before and after pics of Wickster after the groomer


----------



## ksuromax

septembersiren said:


> I will post before and after pics of Wickster after the groomer


major makeover?


----------



## septembersiren

Summer do


----------



## diane278

Curated....it feels so good!


----------



## diane278

Because looking forward to 103 F isn’t enough, the weather decided to add in 30% humidity. And a 10% chance of rain later. I’m predicting a 100% chance of perspiration if I go anywhere outside of my house.....


----------



## septembersiren

diane278 said:


> Curated....it feels so good!
> View attachment 4129619



I didn’t even have to look to know this was your closet Diane
[emoji122][emoji122][emoji122][emoji122][emoji122][emoji106][emoji106]


----------



## diane278

septembersiren said:


> I didn’t even have to look to know this was your closet Diane
> [emoji122][emoji122][emoji122][emoji122][emoji122][emoji106][emoji106]



I know! I was carrying bright colors when I began with BV. Now I’ve segwayed into wearing mostly neutrals. I think having limited storage has helped me to focus on what I’m really using.


----------



## diane278

septembersiren said:


> Summer do


That reminds me....I need a haircut.


----------



## muchstuff

diane278 said:


> Curated....it feels so good!
> View attachment 4129619


It looks so much nicer when they're not in their dust bags...maybe I should do that too...


----------



## ksuromax

diane278 said:


> Curated....it feels so good!
> View attachment 4129619


Have you let go you colourful Pillows??? Canard, Monalisa, China red....


----------



## diane278

muchstuff said:


> It looks so much nicer when they're not in their dust bags...maybe I should do that too...


If I don’t see them, I don’t carry them.  I’ve always done it this way.


----------



## diane278

ksuromax said:


> Have you let go you colourful Pillows??? Canard, Monalisa, China red....



Yes, the ones I wasn’t really using. I can’t even remember the last time I carried the canard. I would make an effort to carry them on occasion but I really wasn’t “using” them. I kept the bags that I use frequently. When my wardrobe changes, the bag collection eventually follows. Everything remaining gets used frequently....at least for now.


----------



## Mousse

“Lobstah” club at NM Stanford Center. Yum.


----------



## septembersiren

diane278 said:


> Yes, the ones I wasn’t really using. I can’t even remember the last time I carried the canard. I would make an effort to carry them on occasion but I really wasn’t “using” them. I kept the bags that I use frequently. When my wardrobe changes, the bag collection eventually follows. Everything remaining gets used frequently....at least for now.



Geesh I could carry the canard
Send it over
I will love it properly and send it back


----------



## septembersiren

Wicky before and after


----------



## Mousse

septembersiren said:


> View attachment 4129991
> View attachment 4129992
> 
> 
> Wicky before and after



A stunning makeover!


----------



## ksuromax

diane278 said:


> Yes, the ones I wasn’t really using. I can’t even remember the last time I carried the canard. I would make an effort to carry them on occasion but I really wasn’t “using” them. I kept the bags that I use frequently. When my wardrobe changes, the bag collection eventually follows. Everything remaining gets used frequently....at least for now.


----------



## ksuromax

septembersiren said:


> View attachment 4129991
> View attachment 4129992
> 
> 
> Wicky before and after


oh, she is so cute!!!


----------



## ksuromax

septembersiren said:


> Geesh I could carry the canard
> Send it over
> I will love it properly and send it back


+1!!! 
and Monalisa, and China Red...


----------



## diane278

ksuromax said:


> +1!!!
> and Monalisa, and China Red...


It never occurred to me that anyone here would be interested.


----------



## septembersiren

ksuromax said:


> Have you let go you colourful Pillows??? Canard, Monalisa, China red....



One of these days I am taking a road trip (I wish)
I am going to Diane’s house robbing her closet 
Then I am going to Mousse’s house to eat
Ok Diane since I am stealing stuff from your closet you can come to Mousse’s too lol


----------



## ksuromax

septembersiren said:


> One of these days I am taking a road trip (I wish)
> I am going to Diane’s house robbing her closet
> Then I am going to Mousse’s house to eat
> Ok Diane since I am stealing stuff from your closet you can come to Mousse’s too lol


----------



## diane278

septembersiren said:


> One of these days I am taking a road trip (I wish)
> I am going to Diane’s house robbing her closet
> Then I am going to Mousse’s house to eat
> Ok Diane since I am stealing stuff from your closet you can come to Mousse’s too lol



Better wait and hope I purchase more bags, since I just did a big clean out.  Or, come to Calif and we can both go to Mousse’s house and eat prior to your intended crime spree in my closet.  
Would it be rude to request lobster risotto?


----------



## septembersiren

diane278 said:


> Better wait and hope I purchase more bags, since I just did a big clean out.  Or, come to Calif and we can both go to Mousse’s house and eat prior to your intended crime spree in my closet.  Would it be rude to request lobster risotto?



I think she takes requests lol


----------



## ksuromax

diane278 said:


> Better wait and hope I purchase more bags, since I just did a big clean out.  Or, come to Calif and we can both go to Mousse’s house and eat prior to your intended crime spree in my closet.
> Would it be rude to request lobster risotto?


i think no, if Mousse takes part in the raid, too


----------



## septembersiren

ksuromax said:


> i think no, if Mousse takes part in the raid, too



While I am at Mousse’s ......
Hmmm me thinks [emoji848]she has a pretty good closet also
My crime spree just got bigger lol


----------



## Mousse

My girlfriend is training her cute dog to be a companion. Billie”, the dog has quite an extensive vocabulary of about 70 words. I was amazed when my friend said “find the car” and Billie found her car in the parking lot. Billie is a mixed breed - Jack Russell Terrier and a Bearded Collie.


----------



## ksuromax

Mousse said:


> My girlfriend is training her cute dog to be a companion. Billie”, the dog has quite an extensive vocabulary of about 70 words. I was amazed when my friend said “find the car” and Billie found her car in the parking lot. Billie is a mixed breed - Jack Russell Terrier and a Bearded Collie.
> 
> View attachment 4131715


i am a strong believer that many dogs understand better than some humans! 
Cutie!!


----------



## septembersiren

ksuromax said:


> i am a strong believer that many dogs understand better than some humans!
> Cutie!!



I think Wicky understands over 100 words [emoji190]
They are so smart 
Good luck Jack Russels are hard to train
I think the smarter the dog the harder they are to train

Because they look at humans and [emoji848]hmmm that is stupid 
So stupid I am not doing that lol


----------



## Mousse

septembersiren said:


> I think Wicky understands over 100 words [emoji190]
> They are so smart
> Good luck Jack Russels are hard to train
> I think the smarter the dog the harder they are to train
> 
> Because they look at humans and [emoji848]hmmm that is stupid
> So stupid I am not doing that lol



Billie is smart. She even knows the names of her toys. Her favorite is a giraffe.


----------



## LLANeedle

I had a lab that knew her four frisbees by their colors.  At the end of the day I’d tell her to clean up the yard and she’d get them one by by one and stack them on the steps.  She’d always wait by the door for my husband to come home.  The first time he was out of town soon after we rescued her she refused to come upstairs to bed.  I called my husband and asked him to tell her to go to bed.....I held the phone to her ear.....she did got up and went upstairs.


----------



## Mousse

LLANeedle said:


> I had a lab that knew her four frisbees by their colors.  At the end of the day I’d tell her to clean up the yard and she’d get them one by by one and stack them on the steps.  She’d always wait by the door for my husband to come home.  The first time he was out of town soon after we rescued her she refused to come upstairs to bed.  I called my husband and asked him to tell her to go to bed.....I held the phone to her ear.....she did got up and went upstairs.



I love it. Thank you for sharing. Dogs are so smart.


----------



## septembersiren

Everyone knows that I live by in ocean in a resort community
The street I live on only 4 houses are occupied year round including ours
The rest are summer people
Over the years I have become more and more intolerant of the summer people
Today while I was taking Wicky for a walk
I was trying to walk by this house that has about 6 kids 
The mother was sitting on the sidewalk in a beach chair drinking beer
No big deal
The big deal happened when their unfettered dog ran off their porch and attacked Wicky
Wicky was on the leash 
I was trying to either pick Wicky up or get that other dog away from Wicky
The people didn’t even get up
Finally after I almost had to kick the dog they grabbed it
But not before the dog clawed my leg broke the skin and now it won’t stop bleeding 
Summer people here are called Shoobies 
I hate shoobies


----------



## Love Of My Life

septembersiren said:


> Everyone knows that I live by in ocean in a resort community
> The street I live on only 4 houses are occupied year round including ours
> The rest are summer people
> Over the years I have become more and more intolerant of the summer people
> Today while I was taking Wicky for a walk
> I was trying to walk by this house that has about 6 kids
> The mother was sitting on the sidewalk in a beach chair drinking beer
> No big deal
> The big deal happened when their unfettered dog ran off their porch and attacked Wicky
> Wicky was on the leash
> I was trying to either pick Wicky up or get that other dog away from Wicky
> The people didn’t even get up
> Finally after I almost had to kick the dog they grabbed it
> But not before the dog clawed my leg broke the skin and now it won’t stop bleeding
> Summer people here are called Shoobies
> I hate shoobies



Sorry to hear this.. I hope your leg will be fine & yes when "shoobies" are ill mannered
who would like them...


----------



## Mousse

septembersiren said:


> Everyone knows that I live by in ocean in a resort community
> The street I live on only 4 houses are occupied year round including ours
> The rest are summer people
> Over the years I have become more and more intolerant of the summer people
> Today while I was taking Wicky for a walk
> I was trying to walk by this house that has about 6 kids
> The mother was sitting on the sidewalk in a beach chair drinking beer
> No big deal
> The big deal happened when their unfettered dog ran off their porch and attacked Wicky
> Wicky was on the leash
> I was trying to either pick Wicky up or get that other dog away from Wicky
> The people didn’t even get up
> Finally after I almost had to kick the dog they grabbed it
> But not before the dog clawed my leg broke the skin and now it won’t stop bleeding
> Summer people here are called Shoobies
> I hate shoobies



Hope you feel better.


----------



## ksuromax

septembersiren said:


> Everyone knows that I live by in ocean in a resort community
> The street I live on only 4 houses are occupied year round including ours
> The rest are summer people
> Over the years I have become more and more intolerant of the summer people
> Today while I was taking Wicky for a walk
> I was trying to walk by this house that has about 6 kids
> The mother was sitting on the sidewalk in a beach chair drinking beer
> No big deal
> The big deal happened when their unfettered dog ran off their porch and attacked Wicky
> Wicky was on the leash
> I was trying to either pick Wicky up or get that other dog away from Wicky
> The people didn’t even get up
> Finally after I almost had to kick the dog they grabbed it
> But not before the dog clawed my leg broke the skin and now it won’t stop bleeding
> Summer people here are called Shoobies
> I hate shoobies


oh, shame!! so sorry for you!  
hope, it heals soon!


----------



## LLANeedle

SS....I’m with you about “summer” people.


----------



## septembersiren

Went to doc 
Leg ok
Antibiotic cream and pills for a 10 days just to be safe


----------



## septembersiren

So now I have these HUGE bruises on my leg from the dog 
I take blood thinners so everything is exaggerated


----------



## indiaink

septembersiren said:


> So now I have these HUGE bruises on my leg from the dog
> I take blood thinners so everything is exaggerated


Glad the scratch is OK.

Leashed dogs definitely have the unfair advantage when another dog rushes up to say hello - and a rushing dog has no manners, for sure. Sounds like he goes well with his owners - no manners for any of them. 

I got beat up pretty good last week on the first day driving back to MN from WA - Zoey hates rumble strips, but I thought she'd be fine in the back of the MINI with a dividing metal panel. We hit construction before we left Seattle! Hit a number of rumble strips in a row, and she squeezed around the divider and got into the front and then tried to keep going. My legs were toast. Luckily DH was able to keep driving with no problems. Unfortunately there were a number of encounters with 'rumble strips' due to construction in WA and by the time we got to our first hotel in MT, we were all a mess. Luckily my vet was able to get an add'l medication for Zoey and we picked it up at a local Walgreens and then got a crate at Petsmart and Thursday/Friday was a dream drive. Zoey was very very chill and I ... well, I'm reminded that dogs are not children, but animals. I still love her very much, of course and do not fault her. Fear is fear. As the hotel clerk put it, she feels the same way about mice.


----------



## septembersiren

This is just a couple of the bruises I sustained from that that that ANIMAL

Poor Zoey I bet she feels better being at home
You will have to get a Corgi for her to play with so she isn’t lonely for her new friends 
I am sure Ryn will help


----------



## indiaink

septembersiren said:


> View attachment 4136431
> 
> 
> This is just a couple of the bruises I sustained from that that that ANIMAL
> 
> Poor Zoey I bet she feels better being at home
> You will have to get a Corgi for her to play with so she isn’t lonely for her new friends
> I am sure Ryn will help


Zoey and Rhyn were back to normal by Monday, thank Dog. Zoey and her Corgi buddy never really "played" together, just barked at things together; what one had to look at the other had to see, too. J called them 'Monkee See, Monkey Do'.

Here's my set of bruises, with Zoey laying in front of me on the hotel bed, like nothing happened at all that day. I also had bruising on my stomach and chest. And my hands were so sore that Thursday from holding on to her collar.  Sheesh.


----------



## indiaink

Official portrait of the Seattle BEEZ girls...

L-R:  Zoey, Bella, Esther, and Emma


----------



## septembersiren

indiaink said:


> Zoey and Rhyn were back to normal by Monday, thank Dog. Zoey and her Corgi buddy never really "played" together, just barked at things together; what one had to look at the other had to see, too. J called them 'Monkee See, Monkey Do'.
> 
> Here's my set of bruises, with Zoey laying in front of me on the hotel bed, like nothing happened at all that day. I also had bruising on my stomach and chest. And my hands were so sore that Thursday from holding on to her collar.  Sheesh.



Nasty


----------



## diane278

I decided to go roaming online to take another look at the Lauren clutch colors. As most of you know, since I’ve blabbed it repeatedly, the original Lauren clutch is what brought me to BV. And, as much as I love a black & white combo, I wasn’t prepared for this. It left me wondering: how can just seeing this make me feel sad?  Expected in store in Dec 2018. (I think it hurts my eyes as much as it hurts my heart......)


----------



## septembersiren

diane278 said:


> I decided to go roaming online to take another look at the Lauren clutch colors. As most of you know, since I’ve blabbed it repeatedly, the original Lauren clutch is what brought me to BV. And, as much as I love a black & white combo, I wasn’t prepared for this. It left me wondering: how can just seeing this make me feel sad?  Expected in store in Dec 2018. (I think it hurts my eyes as much as it hurts my heart......)
> View attachment 4137683



IMO the checkerboard makes it look cheap


----------



## LLANeedle

Sorry, it looks tacky and cheap.


----------



## diane278

LLANeedle said:


> Sorry, it looks tacky and cheap.


Sad...isn’t it.....that bv is at this point?


----------



## CoastalCouture

diane278 said:


> Sad...isn’t it.....that bv is at this point?



And just because it’s BV doesn’t mean we have to like it. The last BV I bought was my Denim Veneta and I’m fine with that. If it doesn’t sing to me, I don’t kneed to buy it.


----------



## ksuromax

septembersiren said:


> IMO the checkerboard makes it look cheap


i was just about to ask if it comes with a set of mini chess figures


----------



## indiaink

ksuromax said:


> i was just about to ask if it comes with a set of mini chess figures


----------



## ksuromax

indiaink said:


>


i would not be surprised, given that H already made it - AW 2018 scarf collection has one silk carre that comes with a pair of dice, scarf pattern looks like a board game (borrowed a snap from H forum, thanks cherryblossom)


----------



## ksuromax

irl they look even funnier (not in a good sense) than on the pics


----------



## diane278

ksuromax said:


> irl they look even funnier (not in a good sense) than on the pics


----------



## ksuromax

Diane, this reminded me of you!


----------



## Mousse

Let me try to be nice. I am not a fan of this collection. The BV design aesthetic is gone... Let’s hope Daniel resurrects good design.


----------



## diane278

ksuromax said:


> Diane, this reminded me of you!


Thanks! I think nodinis look great hanging on a rack. I’ve been attracted to that green. A color I’d never wear.


----------



## ksuromax

diane278 said:


> I think nodinis look great hanging on a rack. I’ve been attracted to that green. A color I’d never wear.


Camomile 
yes, very peculiar colour. 
Looks very similar to Absynthe, which i find hardest to wear in my collection.


----------



## septembersiren

ksuromax said:


> irl they look even funnier (not in a good sense) than on the pics



[emoji35]


----------



## septembersiren

diane278 said:


> Thanks! I think nodinis look great hanging on a rack. I’ve been attracted to that green. A color I’d never wear.



That green looks like chartreuse [emoji848]


----------



## septembersiren

ksuromax said:


> Camomile
> yes, very peculiar colour.
> Looks very similar to Absynthe, which i find hardest to wear in my collection.



Looks great with black
That is the predominant color in my wardrobe


----------



## ksuromax

septembersiren said:


> Looks great with black
> That is the predominant color in my wardrobe


i pair mine with violet, lilac and purple, will try with black, thanks for the tip!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

ksuromax said:


> irl they look even funnier (not in a good sense) than on the pics


I took a very deep breath..... and signed. [emoji25]  why oh why.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

ksuromax said:


> Diane, this reminded me of you!


Now, this is so much more appealing.


----------



## V0N1B2

Mousse said:


> Let me try to be nice. I am not a fan of this collection. The BV design aesthetic is gone... Let’s hope Daniel resurrects good design.


I don't know anything about Daniel so of course I can't even speculate, but IMO I don't think our beloved Intrecciato is going anywhere. He may put his own spin on existing designs and of course create his own.  He's pretty young I think, and Tomas is what, 60? Not what I would consider old by any stretch, but BV is obviously looking to increase their market share with the younger crowd (and when I say younger, I mean under 30). I would think it would be the 45+ year old crowd that is BV's core market - female executives, the so-called "stealth-wealth", the ones for whom overbearing logos, in-your-face designs, and skateboarder collaborations are considered um, déclassé?  *for lack of a better word.
Maybe Daniel will do designer collaborations with Hello Kitty and Target. Who knows? All I know is that (somewhat) new atelier in that old castle or wherever it is, and all those expert craftspeople aren't going anywhere. I'm sure he will call upon their skills and continue the tradition of beautiful leather goods. I know I joked about the Cabat being Tomas' bag - which it very much is - but it too, I can't see being shelved.  It would be a shame to waste that skill set from the workers in Italy.
'Course, you know.... When Massimo Giorgetti took over the reins at Pucci from Peter Dundas, it was an absolute f***ing disaster, so.....  but let's not talk about that, k?

I'll see myself out now


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> irl they look even funnier (not in a good sense) than on the pics


Me no like...


----------



## LouiseCPH

ksuromax said:


> irl they look even funnier (not in a good sense) than on the pics



I like the new crossbody with the broad strap.


----------



## ksuromax

LouiseCPH said:


> I like the new crossbody with the broad strap.


i can't express what exactly, but for me something is not quite right with that strap


----------



## grietje

Ugh... those bags! Who is going to buy them because I don’t see 20somethings buying them? It’s going to be a rough fall for the boutiques...


----------



## ksuromax

grietje said:


> Ugh... those bags! Who is going to buy them because I don’t see 20somethings buying them? It’s going to be a rough fall for the boutiques...


that was exactly what i was thinking holding and looking at them in the boutique... 
a 20 y/o will not pay 2k for that 'too much of everything' Pillow, and no matter how we love discreet and logo-free bags in that age (for majority at least) recognizable brand is a must to shell out that much of $$$ 
They want to be trendy, they want to be in the stream 
and THIS is not quite recognizable as BV even for me now... 
i saw a few young ladies yesterday in the mall 20-30 range, one carried Moss Olympia, another had Pillow in Barolo, these were close enough to determine the colours , saw one dark blue Pillow (possibly, tourmaline) from afar as well, all CLASSIC, no fringe, no funny inserts. 
i really cannot imagine anyone happily buying these funny bags at those prices...


----------



## CoastalCouture

I think the strap is fine, it's the rest of the bag I don't care for. I don't come to BV for that much structure (except in Knots!) and doodaddery.


----------



## ksuromax

CoastalCouture said:


> I think the strap is fine, it's the rest of the bag I don't care for. I don't come to BV for that much structure (except in Knots!) and doodaddery.


yes, structure in BV is something new and something off-putting for me, too


----------



## septembersiren

I have always been a person who is up for experimentation with my hair 
I was a hairdresser plus it grows out 
For years I have been letting my hair grow really long and then cutting it really short
After my HA I got tired of covering my gray it is mostly in my hair line so it was a twice a month thing
I embraced my gray
But lately I no like
So today I dyed with semi permanent color my gray indigo blue
It covered the gray but also dyed my scalp
I would post a picture but it doesn’t show up
My hands are tinged blue also
Going to see 12 y/o granddaughter tomorrow 
Hope she thinks grandmom is cool lol
The dye will wash out in a couple of weeks hopefully my scalp is not permanent stained


----------



## muchstuff

septembersiren said:


> I have always been a person who is up for experimentation with my hair
> I was a hairdresser plus it grows out
> For years I have been letting my hair grow really long and then cutting it really short
> After my HA I got tired of covering my gray it is mostly in my hair line so it was a twice a month thing
> I embraced my gray
> But lately I no like
> So today I dyed with semi permanent color my gray indigo blue
> It covered the gray but also dyed my scalp
> I would post a picture but it doesn’t show up
> My hands are tinged blue also
> Going to see 12 y/o granddaughter tomorrow
> Hope she thinks grandmom is cool lol
> The dye will wash out in a couple of weeks hopefully my scalp is not permanent stained


I use a permanent purple dye on mine (from a salon) and it washes off of my scalp in a few days.


----------



## septembersiren

muchstuff said:


> I use a permanent purple dye on mine (from a salon) and it washes off of my scalp in a few days.



I know
I work part time in a salon
I went in and we did it there today 
Tomorrow my oldest friends and I are having lunch 
They will laugh and laugh at my blue scalp


----------



## ksuromax

septembersiren said:


> I know
> I work part time in a salon
> I went in and we did it there today
> Tomorrow my oldest friends and I are having lunch
> They will laugh and laugh at my blue scalp


same thing, but red for me
i don't have any grey hair, but my muted red hued hair look better spruced up by henna, plus it's good for hair texture, and i've been using it on my hair for many years. 
and first few days i have red scalp, henna stains everything, but it washes out 
so, welcome to the colourful scalp club!


----------



## septembersiren

ksuromax said:


> same thing, but red for me
> i don't have any grey hair, but my muted red hued hair look better spruced up by henna, plus it's good for hair texture, and i've been using it on my hair for many years.
> and first few days i have red scalp, henna stains everything, but it washes out
> so, welcome to the colourful scalp club!



Love it! 
The colorful scalp club


----------



## LLANeedle

I had purple added to my gray hair about a year ago but it washed out immediately.


----------



## muchstuff

LLANeedle said:


> I had purple added to my gray hair about a year ago but it washed out immediately.



Try Elumen by Goldwell. Never washes out. In fact it can be very hard to reverse so be sure you want it [emoji23].


----------



## septembersiren

LLANeedle said:


> I had purple added to my gray hair about a year ago but it washed out immediately.



The color I put on is semi permanent 
I wouldn’t do color in permanent 
Now that my hairline isn’t bright blue anymore 
I kinda like it
It has a shine to it and it really pops under light
I am normally very boring 
Now I am fun lol


----------



## septembersiren

muchstuff said:


> Try Elumen by Goldwell. Never washes out. In fact it can be very hard to reverse so be sure you want it [emoji23].



You have to really really love the color to use permanent dye


----------



## muchstuff

septembersiren said:


> You have to really really love the color to use permanent dye




My hair’s short enough that growing a colour out doesn’t  take long but I’ve been purple for years!


----------



## V0N1B2

Grey hair. Oh man. I’m currently looking out the window sitting at Buckys on the corner of 4th and Pine (in downtown Seattle) and I feel so at home here.  I have never seen so many people with grey hair as I do in this city. Every time I’m here it’s like a sea of grey haired people. Maybe everyone else is inside their offices working and it’s this crowd that’s walking around in the morning, or it’s the relaxed laid-back organic hippie vibe of the city, I don’t know. 
After years of bleaching my hair to mask the grey coming in (since my early 30s) and losing so much of it to damage, I let it grow out naturally about three years ago. It’s finally regained some of the thickness I had, but it’s not like the hair I had in my 20s 
I love it and even tho having grey hair seems to be like social suicide sometimes, it hasn’t stopped the boys from calling. I had a date last week with a guy born in 1979 
My friend thought it would be fun to dye my already mostly grey hair a silver grey colour, and it went a bluish purple colour.   I washed it with Dawn for two weeks to get that damn colour to tone down!
@septembersiren you know we’re gonna want to see pics, right?

Anyway... later dolls, I’m off to go on a sailing tour of the bay followed by a lunch that’s sure to put me in a seafood coma for weeks. 
*will take pics of the BV offerings here for @diane278 

I had a lovely dinner outside on the patio last night in Fairhaven - rock fish ceviche and rock fish fritters. They were both yummers. I only took a pic of my drink - a Chartreuse Frappé.


----------



## septembersiren

V0N1B2 said:


> Grey hair. Oh man. I’m currently looking out the window sitting at Buckys on the corner of 4th and Pine (in downtown Seattle) and I feel so at home here.  I have never seen so many people with grey hair as I do in this city. Every time I’m here it’s like a sea of grey haired people. Maybe everyone else is inside their offices working and it’s this crowd that’s walking around in the morning, or it’s the relaxed laid-back organic hippie vibe of the city, I don’t know.
> After years of bleaching my hair to mask the grey coming in (since my early 30s) and losing so much of it to damage, I let it grow out naturally about three years ago. It’s finally regained some of the thickness I had, but it’s not like the hair I had in my 20s
> I love it and even tho having grey hair seems to be like social suicide sometimes, it hasn’t stopped the boys from calling. I had a date last week with a guy born in 1979
> My friend thought it would be fun to dye my already mostly grey hair a silver grey colour, and it went a bluish purple colour.   I washed it with Dawn for two weeks to get that damn colour to tone down!
> @septembersiren you know we’re gonna want to see pics, right?
> 
> Anyway... later dolls, I’m off to go on a sailing tour of the bay followed by a lunch that’s sure to put me in a seafood coma for weeks.
> *will take pics of the BV offerings here for @diane278
> 
> I had a lovely dinner outside on the patio last night in Fairhaven - rock fish ceviche and rock fish fritters. They were both yummers. I only took a pic of my drink - a Chartreuse Frappé.
> 
> View attachment 4144911



Alas and alack it doesn’t show up in pictures
I washed my hairline with Dawn 
DGD thinks GM Is cool and so does #1 son and grandson


----------



## diane278

V0N1B2 said:


> Grey hair. Oh man. I’m currently looking out the window sitting at Buckys on the corner of 4th and Pine (in downtown Seattle) and I feel so at home here.  I have never seen so many people with grey hair as I do in this city. Every time I’m here it’s like a sea of grey haired people. Maybe everyone else is inside their offices working and it’s this crowd that’s walking around in the morning, or it’s the relaxed laid-back organic hippie vibe of the city, I don’t know.
> After years of bleaching my hair to mask the grey coming in (since my early 30s) and losing so much of it to damage, I let it grow out naturally about three years ago. It’s finally regained some of the thickness I had, but it’s not like the hair I had in my 20s
> I love it and even tho having grey hair seems to be like social suicide sometimes, it hasn’t stopped the boys from calling. I had a date last week with a guy born in 1979
> My friend thought it would be fun to dye my already mostly grey hair a silver grey colour, and it went a bluish purple colour.   I washed it with Dawn for two weeks to get that damn colour to tone down!
> @septembersiren you know we’re gonna want to see pics, right?
> 
> Anyway... later dolls, I’m off to go on a sailing tour of the bay followed by a lunch that’s sure to put me in a seafood coma for weeks.
> *will take pics of the BV offerings here for @diane278
> 
> I had a lovely dinner outside on the patio last night in Fairhaven - rock fish ceviche and rock fish fritters. They were both yummers. I only took a pic of my drink - a Chartreuse Frappé.
> 
> View attachment 4144911


TIA for the photos! I think your gray hair looks great!  You’ve seen mine. I quit having it colored probably 20 years ago.  I’m pretty sure the financial savings alone has covered a couple of pillow bags.   (I’m still waiting for the back and part of the sides to go more gray...)
I thought that Berkeley, Calif was the epicenter for gray hair on women....but perhaps it’s Seattle.  Stanford Center is also a high target area.
(I use Shimmer Lights about once a month to “clarify” my gray.)


If you’ve finished your coffee, you should hurry to the boutique to take those photos!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

I was shown this today by a very sweet SA as it just arrived to the store. Let's just say it very quickly went back to its dustbag. No offence to anyone whom likes it. I'm just the old school kind of BV fan and more traditional at heart. This is too millennial for me.


----------



## V0N1B2

frenziedhandbag said:


> I was shown this today by a very sweet SA as it just arrived to the store. Let's just say it very quickly went back to its dustbag. No offence to anyone whom likes it. I'm just the old school kind of BV fan and more traditional at heart. This is too millennial for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4145639


Huh?i don't know what you mean? It's really cool, I can't believe you don't like it.
The ingenious use of colour and pattern... It's amazeballs!

Said no one ever.


----------



## diane278

frenziedhandbag said:


> I was shown this today by a very sweet SA as it just arrived to the store. Let's just say it very quickly went back to its dustbag. No offence to anyone whom likes it. I'm just the old school kind of BV fan and more traditional at heart. This is too millennial for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4145639


The only use I can think of, would be to remove the strap and beat myself with it.  Maybe I could beat the vision of it out of my brain.


----------



## muchstuff

frenziedhandbag said:


> I was shown this today by a very sweet SA as it just arrived to the store. Let's just say it very quickly went back to its dustbag. No offence to anyone whom likes it. I'm just the old school kind of BV fan and more traditional at heart. This is too millennial for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4145639



Just... no.


----------



## septembersiren

frenziedhandbag said:


> I was shown this today by a very sweet SA as it just arrived to the store. Let's just say it very quickly went back to its dustbag. No offence to anyone whom likes it. I'm just the old school kind of BV fan and more traditional at heart. This is too millennial for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4145639



[emoji35]


----------



## septembersiren

The shape of the bag is strange


----------



## diane278

Trying on fall tunics at Anthropologie.  My simple, unadorned black pillow looks serenely peaceful in the fitting room.  (I’m doing this on my phone so please ignore any typos.)


----------



## frenziedhandbag

V0N1B2 said:


> It's amazeballs!



Balls! Exactly. It reminded me so much of a mini bowling ball bag. [emoji23]


----------



## frenziedhandbag

diane278 said:


> The only use I can think of, would be to remove the strap and beat myself with it.



I can think of a use for the strap. We can play mini checkers on it.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

muchstuff said:


> Just... no.


I was [emoji15] and the SA immediately reassured that the pattern and colors were all in good fun. I was also shown this black & white cabat. It had magnetic clasps on both ends so that the sides stay folded in. Black and white is cool but the leather treatment on it reminded me of a toy that my kid used to play.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

septembersiren said:


> The shape of the bag is strange


I was told it looks better in the hand. [emoji55]


----------



## diane278

frenziedhandbag said:


> I was [emoji15] and the SA immediately reassured that the pattern and colors were all in good fun. I was also shown this black & white cabat. It had magnetic clasps on both ends so that the sides stay folded in. Black and white is cool but the leather treatment on it reminded me of a toy that my kid used to play.
> View attachment 4146187


It looks to me like miniature cheerleader Pom-poms


----------



## septembersiren

frenziedhandbag said:


> I was [emoji15] and the SA immediately reassured that the pattern and colors were all in good fun. I was also shown this black & white cabat. It had magnetic clasps on both ends so that the sides stay folded in. Black and white is cool but the leather treatment on it reminded me of a toy that my kid used to play.
> View attachment 4146187



Omg they put those fuzzy squooshy key chains on a cabat [emoji35]


----------



## septembersiren

I wonder if these are still designs by TM or the new designer


----------



## frenziedhandbag

diane278 said:


> It looks to me like miniature cheerleader Pom-poms


[emoji23] 





septembersiren said:


> Omg they put those fuzzy squooshy key chains on a cabat [emoji35]


That's it! This was supposedly the "fun" part of this collection.


----------



## muchstuff

frenziedhandbag said:


> I was [emoji15] and the SA immediately reassured that the pattern and colors were all in good fun. I was also shown this black & white cabat. It had magnetic clasps on both ends so that the sides stay folded in. Black and white is cool but the leather treatment on it reminded me of a toy that my kid used to play.
> View attachment 4146187


Without the pom pom thingies? Gorgeous!


----------



## muchstuff

frenziedhandbag said:


> I was told it looks better in the hand. [emoji55]
> View attachment 4146198


They lied .


----------



## grietje

frenziedhandbag said:


> I was [emoji15] ... I was also shown this black & white cabat. It had magnetic clasps on both ends so that the sides stay folded in. Black and white is cool but the leather treatment on it reminded me of a toy that my kid used to play...]



I think the addition of the stress balls in various sizes is a really thoughtful touch.  If your plane is delayed, wuzzle your poof.  If your meeting goes south, caress your poof.  If they are detachable, it’s a handy object to throw at an absent minded spouse or colleague that’s not paying attention.


----------



## septembersiren

frenziedhandbag said:


> I was told it looks better in the hand. [emoji55]
> View attachment 4146198



I like the little coin purse hanging off
This collection needs restraint


----------



## indiaink

frenziedhandbag said:


> I was told it looks better in the hand. [emoji55]
> View attachment 4146198


It looks like a Coach bag on steroids.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

muchstuff said:


> Without the pom pom thingies? Gorgeous!


I can't agree more. It was my first time seeing the cabat up close and the craftsmanship was really excellent. 





muchstuff said:


> They lied .


*chuckles...


----------



## frenziedhandbag

septembersiren said:


> I like the little coin purse hanging off
> This collection needs restraint



Agree. On an SLG, the design can come across as fun but explode it onto a bag... then it gets too much. 




grietje said:


> stress balls.



[emoji23]  that's a good one G!


----------



## ksuromax

frenziedhandbag said:


> I was [emoji15] and the SA immediately reassured that the pattern and colors were all in good fun. I was also shown this black & white cabat. It had magnetic clasps on both ends so that the sides stay folded in. Black and white is cool but the leather treatment on it reminded me of a toy that my kid used to play.
> View attachment 4146187


how can i 'unsee' it??  


frenziedhandbag said:


> I was told it looks better in the hand. [emoji55]
> View attachment 4146198


 blatant lie!!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

ksuromax said:


> how can i 'unsee' it??
> blatant lie!!


Hahahaha, I tried to oust it out of my mind but for the whole day, it just keeps popping back. My heart goes to my SA, how to promote them?


----------



## ksuromax

frenziedhandbag said:


> Hahahaha, I tried to oust it out of my mind but for the whole day, it just keeps popping back. My heart goes to my SA, how to promote them?


they definitely need to practice putting on 'poker face' and keep repeating new promo/ad thesis like mantra


----------



## frenziedhandbag

ksuromax said:


> they definitely need to practice putting on 'poker face'


Indeed. She tried her best to emphasize that it is all about having fun and playing with lots of colors for this collection.


----------



## septembersiren

https://www.bottegaveneta.com/us/top-handle-bag_cod45408301or.html

What is this
Sorry but I think


----------



## indiaink

septembersiren said:


> https://www.bottegaveneta.com/us/top-handle-bag_cod45408301or.html
> 
> What is this
> Sorry but I think


China Red Intrecciato Pied De Poule Roma bag, here for all eternity and so we'll remember. Sheesh.


----------



## septembersiren

indiaink said:


> China Red Intrecciato Pied De Poule Roma bag, here for all eternity and so we'll remember. Sheesh.
> View attachment 4146728



I know what bag it is
I can read a description 
My question is
What is it and why does it exist


----------



## diane278

septembersiren said:


> I know what bag it is
> I can read a description
> My question is
> What is it and why does it exist



I suspect it’s the result of a flashback of an acid trip someone experienced in the 1960’s......


----------



## ksuromax

diane278 said:


> I suspect it’s the result of a flashback of an acid trip someone experienced in the 1960’s......


apparently, this 'someone' never returned back and stayed trapped in the time loop...


----------



## diane278

ksuromax said:


> apparently, this 'someone' never returned back and stayed trapped in the time loop...


I’m pretty sure you’re right! Thus, the return of the fringe....


----------



## Mousse

diane278 said:


> I suspect it’s the result of a flashback of an acid trip someone experienced in the 1960’s......



What a bad trip!!! I saw a photo of the same treatment in an Olimpia on the BV website. BTW, I stopped in the Coach store at Stanford yesterday. Coach is coming back to their design sensibilities. I haven’t been in a Coach store in ages. I saw the old duffle bag recreated in a leaner version with a tassel. I thought it looked very nice.


----------



## ksuromax

diane278 said:


> I’m pretty sure you’re right! Thus, the return of the fringe....


what's next? Flower power??


----------



## diane278

ksuromax said:


> what's next? Flower power??


I couldn’t post this ‘large’ in fear of blinding you: tie dye......I think,the flower power comes after the tie dye


----------



## diane278

Mousse said:


> What a bad trip!!! I saw a photo of the same treatment in an Olimpia on the BV website. BTW, I stopped in the Coach store at Stanford yesterday. Coach is coming back to their design sensibilities. I haven’t been in a Coach store in ages. I saw the old duffle bag recreated in a leaner version with a tassel. I thought it looked very nice.


I loved Coach.....the leather smelled like a new saddle...


----------



## ksuromax

diane278 said:


> I couldn’t post this ‘large’ in fear of blinding you: tie dye
> View attachment 4146812


BV???


----------



## V0N1B2

diane278 said:


> I suspect it’s the result of a flashback of an acid trip someone experienced in the 1960’s......


It's a very Salvador Dali inspired version of Pied de Poule.


----------



## LLANeedle

Sad........very, very sad.


----------



## diane278

V0N1B2 said:


> It's a very Salvador Dali inspired version of Pied de Poule.


I was thinking that, too!  (He was the first artist I liked.....but in my defense, I think I was 12 at the time.)


----------



## diane278

ksuromax said:


> BV???


Never did I think this would happen to BV...but here we are.


----------



## ksuromax

diane278 said:


> Never did I think this would happen to BV...but here we are.


geeezzzz....


----------



## septembersiren

ksuromax said:


> what's next? Flower power??



Hahahaha


----------



## septembersiren

V0N1B2 said:


> It's a very Salvador Dali inspired version of Pied de Poule.



Pied de poule was pretty
This is
I don’t know what it is


----------



## septembersiren

diane278 said:


> I suspect it’s the result of a flashback of an acid trip someone experienced in the 1960’s......



Is this the new designer 
Or a TM design 
I’m so confused


----------



## indiaink

septembersiren said:


> I know what bag it is
> I can read a description
> My question is
> What is it and why does it exist


SS, I put the name of it in the post so when it's no longer on the BV web site it will be here for reference, no questions on your ability to read, m'dear. We have too many posts that no longer have valid links to photos because the web site changed.
This is just all too much, I'm off to save puppies -


----------



## frenziedhandbag

ksuromax said:


> what's next? Flower power??


Noooooo. [emoji32]


----------



## frenziedhandbag

septembersiren said:


> What is it and why does it exist



Where is the panic button? [emoji33]


----------



## Mousse

My girlfriend’s companion dog Billie enjoyed test driving a Tesla SUV yesterday. Billie is working on “financing”. Since she is a “volunteer” she doesn’t have a regular source of income. LOL.


----------



## septembersiren

Mousse said:


> My girlfriend’s companion dog Billie enjoyed test driving a Tesla SUV yesterday. Billie is working on “financing”. Since she is a “volunteer” she doesn’t have a regular source of income. LOL.
> View attachment 4147304



Billie is adorable
I think he has excellent taste 
He should have a BV leash and collar


----------



## diane278

V0N1B2 said:


> Anyway... later dolls, I’m off to go on a sailing tour of the bay followed by a lunch that’s sure to put me in a seafood coma for weeks.
> *will take pics of the BV offerings here for @diane278
> View attachment 4144911


Von,
I hope you’re ok. I’ve checked the news to see if any tour boats have sunk. There aren’t any reports, so I guess you’re busy taking photos of BV’s as I type this.  Can’t wait to see them!  TIA!


----------



## septembersiren

diane278 said:


> Von,
> I hope you’re ok. I’ve checked the news to see if any tour boats have sunk. There aren’t any reports, so I guess you’re busy taking photos of BV’s as I type this.  Can’t wait to see them!  TIA!



Von is such a tease


----------



## V0N1B2

I am....







I didn't take pics of the sad offerings at Nordstrom. They were down to one rack - although apparently the display rack was imported from Italy for/from BV specifically to house the bags for sale. To be honest, I felt like a complete doofus taking pictures in the store, especially with the SA standing right there. I know lots of people do it, but for me personally, I just can't. Peggy did tell me that they had an in-store event a week or two prior (when the new display rack was installed) and they had sold eleven BV bags. I believe she has a Facebook and Instagram page that you can follow and I think she links to the sales and events there for Bottega. I'm not on social media but I think @jburgh might have her Facebook page link or URL thing.  I do know what bags they had available and I'll post the pics and give my thoughts later. I haven't been home in 9 days and it's go go go when I'm in the city. I'll get those pics up later tonight when I'm in my zen space.


----------



## diane278

V0N1B2 said:


> I am....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't take pics of the sad offerings at Nordstrom. They were down to one rack - although apparently the display rack was imported from Italy for/from BV specifically to house the bags for sale. To be honest, I felt like a complete doofus taking pictures in the store, especially with the SA standing right there. I know lots of people do it, but for me personally, I just can't. Peggy did tell me that they had an in-store event a week or two prior (when the new display rack was installed) and they had sold eleven BV bags. I believe she has a Facebook and Instagram page that you can follow and I think she links to the sales and events there for Bottega. I'm not on social media but I think @jburgh might have her Facebook page link or URL thing.  I do know what bags they had available and I'll post the pics and give my thoughts later. I haven't been home in 9 days and it's go go go when I'm in the city. I'll get those pics up later tonight when I'm in my zen space.


 
Thank you. I can understand not wanting to take photos in front of an SA and I’m not on FB either...  New photos can wait until you’re rested....


----------



## septembersiren

We will wait 
What else can we do


----------



## Ramai

Hi everyone, looked at the BV website of the white and colourful bags posted earlier[emoji848]. Also saw the Nappa Intrecciato Tote (number 2). How do they compare with the newer versions (Numbers 1 and 3)? Would long term BV fans consider these as the styles are still simple. Would the calf (3) hold up better than the traditional nappa one?

1. Nero Nappa Micrstuds Tote https://www.bottegaveneta.com/gb/tote-bag_cod45380839rk.html

2. Nero Intrecciato Nappa Medium Tote
https://www.bottegaveneta.com/gb/tote-bag_cod45408103md.html

3. Atlantic Intrecciato Calf Tote
https://www.bottegaveneta.com/gb/tote-bag_cod45408107gi.html


----------



## LouiseCPH

Ramai said:


> Hi everyone, looked at the BV website of the white and colourful bags posted earlier[emoji848]. Also saw the Nappa Intrecciato Tote (number 2). How do they compare with the newer versions (Numbers 1 and 3)? Would long term BV fans consider these as the styles are still simple. Would the calf (3) hold up better than the traditional nappa one?
> 
> 1. Nero Nappa Micrstuds Tote https://www.bottegaveneta.com/gb/tote-bag_cod45380839rk.html
> 
> 2. Nero Intrecciato Nappa Medium Tote
> https://www.bottegaveneta.com/gb/tote-bag_cod45408103md.html
> 
> 3. Atlantic Intrecciato Calf Tote
> https://www.bottegaveneta.com/gb/tote-bag_cod45408107gi.html



As I own #3 in camel, my answer is unequivocally: Love it! Great bag, and the treatment only adds a little extra - though I also like the traditional version of this bag [emoji4]


----------



## Ramai

LouiseCPH said:


> As I own #3 in camel, my answer is unequivocally: Love it! Great bag, and the treatment only adds a little extra - though I also like the traditional version of this bag [emoji4]


It is more durable?


----------



## LouiseCPH

Ramai said:


> It is more durable?



Hard to say. I have only had it about a year ([emoji848]), and don’t have the traditional style to compare it to.  But it isn’t slouchy like some other models of BV bags.


----------



## Ramai

LouiseCPH said:


> Hard to say. I have only had it about a year ([emoji848]), and don’t have the traditional style to compare it to.  But it isn’t slouchy like some other models of BV bags.


What about corner wear? I noticed the dye rubs off on the corners of traditional BV. BEAUTIFUL bags though!


----------



## LouiseCPH

I haven’t seen any as of yet, but maybe @Phiomega or @frenziedhandbag will chime in?


----------



## septembersiren

I was channeling Janice and made lobster and crimini mushroom risotto 
Also Tomato cucumber mozzarella salad 
Grew the tomatoes and cucumber myself


----------



## muchstuff

septembersiren said:


> View attachment 4151761
> View attachment 4151763
> 
> 
> I was channeling Janice and made lobster and crimini mushroom risotto
> Also Tomato cucumber mozzarella salad
> Grew the tomatoes and cucumber myself


Looks delicious...our tomatoes are just starting to ripen!


----------



## Mousse

septembersiren said:


> View attachment 4151761
> View attachment 4151763
> 
> 
> I was channeling Janice and made lobster and crimini mushroom risotto
> Also Tomato cucumber mozzarella salad
> Grew the tomatoes and cucumber myself



Yum! I went to the Farmers Market in Los Altos this afternoon. Got am amazing deal on basil and heirloom tomatoes. I’m making an Italian inspired chopped salad with home made pesto, chopped tomatoes, fresh mozzarella, and prosciutto for dinner. Serving it with garlic bread of course. I’ll channel you this weekend. It’s time to make “lobstah” risotto again.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Ramai said:


> What about corner wear? I noticed the dye rubs off on the corners of traditional BV. BEAUTIFUL bags though!


Hi, I no longer have this bag and having only used it a few times; I am afraid I cannot make a justified comment. Mine was in a special treatment with embroidery though and does seem to hold its shape as compared to the regular nappa. If you look at @Phiomega 's China Red tote, you can see it does soften. She might be in a better position to advise on corner wear.


----------



## muchstuff

frenziedhandbag said:


> Hi, I no longer have this bag and having only used it a few times; I am afraid I cannot make a justified comment. Mine was in a special treatment with embroidery though and does seem to hold its shape as compared to the regular nappa. If you look at @Phiomega 's China Red tote, you can see it does soften. She might be in a better position to advise on corner wear.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4151977


Beautiful bag!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

muchstuff said:


> Beautiful bag!


It really is. [emoji5] May its new owner enjoy her.


----------



## gagabag

frenziedhandbag said:


> Hi, I no longer have this bag and having only used it a few times; I am afraid I cannot make a justified comment. Mine was in a special treatment with embroidery though and does seem to hold its shape as compared to the regular nappa. If you look at @Phiomega 's China Red tote, you can see it does soften. She might be in a better position to advise on corner wear.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4151977



Looks so stunning! Why did you give it up?


----------



## frenziedhandbag

gagabag said:


> Looks so stunning! Why did you give it up?


It truly is an amazing bag. I really like the style, the hardwear, the look and especially the embroidery rendering it a quilted effect. It is a joy to just run my fingers across the "quilts". Even with the chains, it goes with my casual jeans and tee too. In short, there is nothing I dislike about it but looking at the other styles (campana and bella) which I will tend to reach for over this chain tote... I think it somehow did not offer me the ease of a throw on and go bag. I am very thankful that I had found an owner for it through a very kind friend.


----------



## Ramai

frenziedhandbag said:


> It truly is an amazing bag. I really like the style, the hardwear, the look and especially the embroidery rendering it a quilted effect. It is a joy to just run my fingers across the "quilts". Even with the chains, it goes with my casual jeans and tee too. In short, there is nothing I dislike about it but looking at the other styles (campana and bella) which I will tend to reach for over this chain tote... I think it somehow did not offer me the ease of a throw on and go bag. I am very thankful that I had found an owner for it through a very kind friend.


Thanks so much for the earlier feedback. Was the bag comfortable to wear when filled? Did the straps stay on the shoulder?


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Ramai said:


> Thanks so much for the earlier feedback. Was the bag comfortable to wear when filled? Did the straps stay on the shoulder?


It's comfortable and the straps stay on.


----------



## septembersiren

Something sweet for your Saturday 
Not BV but still cute


----------



## septembersiren

Forget Hermes
Ladies these cakes are for BVettes
	

		
			
		

		
	





Let them eat CAKE!!!


----------



## ksuromax

i am in Italy at the moment, leather goods is as frequent as espresso, literally in every corner!
and smell is equally mindblowing!
spotted these in one shop, managed to take a few snaps, pricepoint - Pillow-wanna-be 130 euro, a'la Veneta was not bearing a tag.
it does not say BV anywhere, but it looks identical
Venetas in various shops have various side weaved straps, some identical to BV
But finish is still not the same


----------



## septembersiren

ksuromax said:


> i am in Italy at the moment, leather goods is as frequent as espresso, literally in every corner!
> and smell is equally mindblowing!
> spotted these in one shop, managed to take a few snaps, pricepoint - Pillow-wanna-be 130 euro, a'la Veneta was not bearing a tag.
> it does not say BV anywhere, but it looks identical
> Venetas in various shops have various side weaved straps, some identical to BV
> But finish is still not the same



The people that invented the weave are still in business in Italy
Maybe it is their bags


----------



## septembersiren

indiaink said:


> It looks like a Coach bag on steroids.



I was just leading through the new Vanity Fair and came across the BV ad
It strictly features these bags 
I don’t know if it was the light or I hit my head but the bags didn’t look half bad and were kinda fun 
Mr Maier has done bags in the past which I thought the craftsmanship was amazing but design wise I thought what the heck are you thinking 
Not everyone likes everything 
Chocolate and Vanilla 
I still am undecided about the treatment to these bags
I like the smaller ones better than the totes 
Less is more


----------



## ksuromax

window deco in Barcelona


----------



## Kharris332003

The Hatch Peppers are here!  Genuine grown in New Mexico.


----------



## sand

Hatch peppers made it to Market Street in DFW this past weekend.   My husband and I bought 2 cases on Saturday and spent a good part of the afternoon peeling and bagging them for the freezer!   Probably buying another 2 or 3 cases this coming weekend.   We use them is practically everything!


----------



## Kharris332003

You have more stamina than I. I spent 3 hours peeling and bagging for freezing just one box. Probably enough for us for a year.


----------



## Mousse

Kharris332003 said:


> You have more stamina than I. I spent 3 hours peeling and bagging for freezing just one box. Probably enough for us for a year.



They haven’t made it to CA yet. I have a crazy technique to get me though the year. I buy a case and then freeze the chiles individually on large baking sheets. I then store them in zip locks. When I need them, I pull what I need from the freezer and torch them. I came up with this technique by accident when I had a last minute biz trip and didn’t have the bandwidth to roast and peel. I have one bag left from 2017. I’m hoping one of these years we will attend the festival in Hatch.


----------



## Mousse

sand said:


> Hatch peppers made it to Market Street in DFW this past weekend.   My husband and I bought 2 cases on Saturday and spent a good part of the afternoon peeling and bagging them for the freezer!   Probably buying another 2 or 3 cases this coming weekend.   We use them is practically everything!



I love Market Street. I used to travel very often to Dallas and Lubbock to meet with their corporate team. A recipe I have made many times was inspired by a visit to one of their stores in Amarillo. It’s a roasted pork loin stuffed with hatch chili’s and wrapped in bacon. I think I posted the process and many photos on Twitter a while back. I’ll try to find the link and PM you. It’s a bit of work to butterfly the pork loin, but it is so worth it. Yum. I need to make this when the hatch chiles land at Nob Hill Mountain View or Mollie Stones Palo Alto.


----------



## Kharris332003

Mousse said:


> I love Market Street. I used to travel very often to Dallas and Lubbock to meet with their corporate team. A recipe I have made many times was inspired by a visit to one of their stores in Amarillo. It’s a roasted pork loin stuffed with hatch chili’s and wrapped in bacon. I think I posted the process and many photos on Twitter a while back. I’ll try to find the link and PM you. It’s a bit of work to butterfly the pork loin, but it is so worth it. Yum. I need to make this when the hatch chiles land at Nob Hill Mountain View or Mollie Stones Palo Alto.





Mousse said:


> They haven’t made it to CA yet. I have a crazy technique to get me though the year. I buy a case and then freeze the chiles individually on large baking sheets. I then store them in zip locks. When I need them, I pull what I need from the freezer and torch them. I came up with this technique by accident when I had a last minute biz trip and didn’t have the bandwidth to roast and peel. I have one bag left from 2017. I’m hoping one of these years we will attend the festival in Hatch.


We’re lucky as you buy the box in the grocery store and then they have a roaster in the parking lot. They put the roasted chilis in a large plastic bag and by the time we’re home, they are ready to peel. Some people freeze without peeling but I like to peel them before freezing. Like any seasonal food, everyone seems happy when they show up.


----------



## couturequeen

Hi everyone! I wanted to call your attention to this item I came across in the menu in Victoria, B.C. at the Empress Hotel [emoji7]

Has anyone tried it? I didn’t get to order it since I was just doing high tea but I am going to try to locate a bottle!


----------



## V0N1B2

couturequeen said:


> Hi everyone! I wanted to call your attention to this item I came across in the menu in Victoria, B.C. at the Empress Hotel [emoji7]
> 
> Has anyone tried it? I didn’t get to order it since I was just doing high tea but I am going to try to locate a bottle!
> 
> View attachment 4162573


I can get you a bottle! It's sold in liquor stores here. It comes in a gold bottle if I'm not mistaken.  Go to the BC Government Liquor Store - there's one uptown (sorta) on Blanshard & Hillside or there's one a few blocks behind the Parliament Buildings on Menzies & Toronto across from Thrifty Foods.
If you don't find it or don't have time let me know, I'll bring a bottle for you on my next visit down in October (?)


----------



## V0N1B2

Hey @couturequeen, I took some pics at the liquor store tonight on my way home. Sorry these aren’t the best quality pics but they show the three different varieties of Bottega.
Bottega Prosecco
Bottega Rose Gold
Bottega Gold


----------



## jburgh

I love hatch peppers! They should be in the stores here soon and i can roast a bunch.

Today NPR said that Seattle has poorer air quality than Bejing and Mumbai.  It is so smoky from the wild fires.  We need a bonifide rain dance for the West Coast.  It is difficult to breathe and impossible to sleep.  I am grateful though, that we are not close to the fires.  So sorry for our CA, OR, and B.C. Members who have lost homes and belongings.


----------



## muchstuff

jburgh said:


> I love hatch peppers! They should be in the stores here soon and i can roast a bunch.
> 
> Today NPR said that Seattle has poorer air quality than Bejing and Mumbai.  It is so smoky from the wild fires.  We need a bonifide rain dance for the West Coast.  It is difficult to breathe and impossible to sleep.  I am grateful though, that we are not close to the fires.  So sorry for our CA, OR, and B.C. Members who have lost homes and belongings.


The air in the Fraser Valley is terrible right now. Both the sun and moon are red-tinged and its not doing either my eyes or my asthma any good at all. There's enough smoke to stop the heat of the sun from coming through full strength. A good rain would be a blessing, but none in sight over the next week or so...


----------



## septembersiren

V0N1B2 said:


> I can get you a bottle! It's sold in liquor stores here. It comes in a gold bottle if I'm not mistaken.  Go to the BC Government Liquor Store - there's one uptown (sorta) on Blanshard & Hillside or there's one a few blocks behind the Parliament Buildings on Menzies & Toronto across from Thrifty Foods.
> If you don't find it or don't have time let me know, I'll bring a bottle for you on my next visit down in October (?)



Not sure if this is made by BV
Bottega means workshop in Italian
Do I think someone said this was made by BV
I’m confused


----------



## ksuromax

https://www.purseblog.com/bottega-veneta/bottega-veneta-fall-2018-bags-2/


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> https://www.purseblog.com/bottega-veneta/bottega-veneta-fall-2018-bags-2/


Hmmm, the second one looks like they forgot to finish it.


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> Hmmm, the second one looks like they forgot to finish it.


indeed!


----------



## septembersiren

Well of course they like the tamboura bag
It’s CROC
I wonder if the fringes on the bag are sewn down 
How do the stop unfringing


----------



## couturequeen

V0N1B2 said:


> Hey @couturequeen, I took some pics at the liquor store tonight on my way home. Sorry these aren’t the best quality pics but they show the three different varieties of Bottega.
> Bottega Prosecco
> Bottega Rose Gold
> Bottega Gold
> View attachment 4163611
> 
> View attachment 4163613
> 
> View attachment 4163612



Wow!


----------



## septembersiren

couturequeen said:


> Wow!



It says Bottega but does it say Bottega Veneta anywhere 
Bottega means workshop in Italian


----------



## muchstuff

septembersiren said:


> It says Bottega but does it say Bottega Veneta anywhere
> Bottega means workshop in Italian



These are pretty inexpensive bottles, and there are others that say Bottega as well. I highly doubt they have anything at all to do with BV.


----------



## septembersiren

muchstuff said:


> These are pretty inexpensive bottles, and there are others that say Bottega as well. I highly doubt they have anything at all to do with BV.



[emoji106]


----------



## septembersiren

I think BV should make nail polish to go with current colors
Just sayin
Just putting it out there


----------



## cosima

muchstuff said:


> These are pretty inexpensive bottles, and there are others that say Bottega as well. I highly doubt they have anything at all to do with BV.



Bottega in English means: store, boutique.

Veneta is a region in Italy, around Venice. 

So „Bottega Veneta“can be any store in the region „Veneta“.


----------



## septembersiren

cosima said:


> Bottega in English means: store, boutique.
> 
> Veneta is a region in Italy, around Venice.
> 
> So „Bottega Veneta“can be any store in the region „Veneta“.



When I worked for BV we were told that Bottega Veneta meant
LITTLE WORKSHOP IN VENICE
But the the literal translation is 
Store in Veneta 
I don’t speak, read or write Italian so I only know what I was told


----------



## gagabag

cosima said:


> Bottega in English means: store, boutique.
> 
> Veneta is a region in Italy, around Venice.
> 
> So „Bottega Veneta“can be any store in the region „Veneta“.



+1
I lived for a couple of years in a town just outside of Florence and pretty much every single store has a bottega as part of its name. It’s not specific for our beloved BV


----------



## cosima

septembersiren said:


> When I worked for BV we were told that Bottega Veneta meant
> LITTLE WORKSHOP IN VENICE
> But the the literal translation is
> Store in Veneta
> I don’t speak, read or write Italian so I only know what I was told



Yes that's what I have written in my post : 
- Bottega is a store, a boutique, a little shop.
- Veneta is the region around Venice, not the town Venice itself.


----------



## ksuromax

when is happiness heavy?? 
when it's 7 cervo hobos hanging on your arm!!


----------



## LouiseCPH

ksuromax said:


> when is happiness heavy??
> when it's 7 cervo hobos hanging on your arm!!



Amazing! [emoji7]


----------



## Kharris332003

Great collection. Thanks for sharing.  So happy you’ve gotten the bag you were searching for.


----------



## grietje

ksuromax said:


> when is happiness heavy??
> when it's 7 cervo hobos hanging on your arm!!



Drool Worthy!!!!  Your are a lucky girl!


----------



## ksuromax

thank you, Ladies!


----------



## sonyamorris

ksuromax said:


> when is happiness heavy??
> when it's 7 cervo hobos hanging on your arm!!


Yummy colors and yummy cervo! You are a crazy girl


----------



## ksuromax

sonyamorris said:


> Yummy colors and yummy cervo! You are a crazy girl


i never claimed to be sane


----------



## frenziedhandbag

ksuromax said:


> when is happiness heavy??
> when it's 7 cervo hobos hanging on your arm!!



Thank you for sharing your happiness! I am grinning broadly just looking at your cervo "rack".


----------



## ksuromax

frenziedhandbag said:


> Thank you for sharing your happiness! I am grinning broadly just looking at your cervo "rack".


----------



## septembersiren

I wonder how India’s dog training biz is going 
Haven’t seen her here so hopefully it is going well


----------



## diane278

Can anyone venture a guess as to when we might see what Daniel Lee is designing for us?
I’m currently Coping with Carbs. Not efficient...but tasty......


----------



## septembersiren

diane278 said:


> Can anyone venture a guess as to when we might see what Daniel Lee is designing for us?
> I’m currently Coping with Carbs. Not efficient...but tasty......
> View attachment 4184777



I love Fritos but can’t eat them anymore 
Too salty
Remember the Frito Bandito


----------



## V0N1B2

diane278 said:


> Can anyone venture a guess as to when we might see what Daniel Lee is designing for us?
> I’m currently Coping with Carbs. Not efficient...but tasty......
> View attachment 4184777


We’ll see his debut collection in February 2019. 
That’s A LOT of chips until then.


----------



## septembersiren

I googled him to see if I could find some of his designs and came up empty


----------



## V0N1B2

I think it’s worth noting that Daniel is young, has only been out of design school seven years, and was the director of Women’s Ready to Wear at Céline. Meaning, his Couture and/or RTW designs may be gorgeous, but Bottega Veneta is known for leather goods - which he has no experience designing. Leather goods account for 85% of BV’s revenues. 
Tho to be fair, Tomas Maier came to BV from designing Womens RTW at Hermes, and look what he did with the place.


----------



## V0N1B2

On another note, life has been busy. Had one of those birthday things last week (51 - I don’t know how that happened so fast!) and wrapped up filming two movies for a friend (for a horror festival here next month)
I need a vacation - luckily I’m heading out Sunday for a week. 
Hope all BVettes are well


----------



## ksuromax

V0N1B2 said:


> On another note, life has been busy. Had one of those birthday things last week (51 - I don’t know how that happened so fast!) and wrapped up filming two movies for a friend (for a horror festival here next month)
> I need a vacation - luckily I’m heading out Sunday for a week.
> Hope all BVettes are well
> 
> View attachment 4184930
> View attachment 4184932


Happy Birthday, V0N! 
hope, you had great celebration!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

V0N1B2 said:


> Had one of those birthday things last week (51 - I don’t know how that happened so fast



51? I'm sure that was a typo. It ought to be 41. Glorious belated birthday! I'm sure you had a wild time. Enjoy your forthcoming vacay. You deserve to unwind and chill chill chill... [emoji253]


----------



## diane278

V0N1B2 said:


> On another note, life has been busy. Had one of those birthday things last week (51 - I don’t know how that happened so fast!) and wrapped up filming two movies for a friend (for a horror festival here next month)
> I need a vacation - luckily I’m heading out Sunday for a week.
> Hope all BVettes are well
> 
> View attachment 4184930
> View attachment 4184932


Happy birthday! And have a great vacay!


----------



## septembersiren

V0N1B2 said:


> On another note, life has been busy. Had one of those birthday things last week (51 - I don’t know how that happened so fast!) and wrapped up filming two movies for a friend (for a horror festival here next month)
> I need a vacation - luckily I’m heading out Sunday for a week.
> Hope all BVettes are well
> 
> View attachment 4184930
> View attachment 4184932



Happy Birthday Von [emoji253][emoji512][emoji898]


----------



## Mousse

V0N1B2 said:


> On another note, life has been busy. Had one of those birthday things last week (51 - I don’t know how that happened so fast!) and wrapped up filming two movies for a friend (for a horror festival here next month)
> I need a vacation - luckily I’m heading out Sunday for a week.
> Hope all BVettes are well
> 
> View attachment 4184930
> View attachment 4184932



Happy Birthday and have a great time in Las Vegas!


----------



## V0N1B2

ksuromax said:


> Happy Birthday, V0N!
> hope, you had great celebration!





frenziedhandbag said:


> 51? I'm sure that was a typo. It ought to be 41. Glorious belated birthday! I'm sure you had a wild time. Enjoy your forthcoming vacay. You deserve to unwind and chill chill chill... [emoji253]





diane278 said:


> Happy birthday! And have a great vacay!





septembersiren said:


> Happy Birthday Von [emoji253][emoji512][emoji898]





Mousse said:


> Happy Birthday and have a great time in Las Vegas!


Thanks dolls, very kind 
I hope everyone enjoys the remains of summer.


----------



## Phiomega

Happy birthday Von!!!


----------



## septembersiren

Wishing everyone who celebrates a happy and healthy new year


----------



## ksuromax

septembersiren said:


> Wishing everyone who celebrates a happy and healthy new year


Cheers!!


----------



## GoStanford

Stopped in at BV in San Francisco to browse and chat.  The lovely SA was optimistic about future designs.  The current pompom pieces are still by Maier though.  I was told new designs including handbags will be released in February for the fall collections.  Here’s the cute window display with seriously gigantic pompoms!


----------



## jburgh

I hope to take lots of pics, because I just landed in VEGAS!  What, are there, three BV boutiques in town?  Here for a short trip.  I've got my snake and intrecciato pillow, traveling light.


----------



## GoStanford

jburgh said:


> I hope to take lots of pics, because I just landed in VEGAS!  What, are there, three BV boutiques in town?  Here for a short trip.  I've got my snake and intrecciato pillow, traveling light.


I think Vegas is a great place to browse for BV and other luxury goods.  The vibe is so casual and I feel like the SAs are really chatty and friendly.  Let us know how it goes!


----------



## Mousse

jburgh said:


> I hope to take lots of pics, because I just landed in VEGAS!  What, are there, three BV boutiques in town?  Here for a short trip.  I've got my snake and intrecciato pillow, traveling light.



‘Lots of fun things to do in LAS. I think V0N is there now. I heard the boutique from the Palazzo moved to The Wynn. Enjoy your visit.


----------



## GoStanford

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-...026333?hash=item2601fba55d:g:RrEAAOSwkVVbbamP
I'm just wondering how somebody could have checked out with 2 of the same bag and not realized it.  Not saying it can't happen, just wondering.


----------



## septembersiren

GoStanford said:


> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-...026333?hash=item2601fba55d:g:RrEAAOSwkVVbbamP
> I'm just wondering how somebody could have checked out with 2 of the same bag and not realized it.  Not saying it can't happen, just wondering.



Do you smell something fishy


----------



## diane278

Found a new insta today. https://www.instagram.com/madinavisconti/?hl=en an Italian jewelry designer. 
Saw this:


----------



## GoStanford

For those of you in the SF area, the team at Union Square mentioned that in October they will be participating in the Komen Card event, with discounts applicable at BV and other stores.  

I stopped by on my way to take a look in Gump's.  I was sad when I found out Gump's is closing.  It's been years since I stopped in, as I asked about Heath Ceramics and was told they haven't carried it in-store for years.


----------



## diane278

GoStanford said:


> For those of you in the SF area, the team at Union Square mentioned that in October they will be participating in the Komen Card event, with discounts applicable at BV and other stores.
> 
> I stopped by on my way to take a look in Gump's.  I was sad when I found out Gump's is closing.  It's been years since I stopped in, as I asked about Heath Ceramics and was told they haven't carried it in-store for years.


Omg! It’s been a long time since I’ve been to Gumps. I used to go there with my mother when I was young, as it was her favorite place to purchase wedding gifts. It’s one of those places that I just expected to be there forever...like City of Paris (now Neiman Marcus), I Magnin’s and Berens Shoes. I’ve definitely aged into the  “I remember when...” part of life. Is it me, or does change seem to come faster now?


----------



## diane278

I’m not on Facebook so I’m going to say this here: thank you to everyone everywhere who’s raising high school & college students. Without your teens, gray-haired old ladies like me would never get a thing printed. After struggling for a long, long, long time yesterday, a college student who lives across the street had my new printer set up in ten minutes.


----------



## whateve

diane278 said:


> I’m not on Facebook so I’m going to say this here: thank you to everyone everywhere who’s raising high school & college students. Without your teens, gray-haired old ladies like me would never get a thing printed. After struggling for a long, long, long time yesterday, a college student who lives across the street had my new printer set up in ten minutes.


My son set up my neighbor's computer and printer for him so he could use online dating.


----------



## whateve

GoStanford said:


> For those of you in the SF area, the team at Union Square mentioned that in October they will be participating in the Komen Card event, with discounts applicable at BV and other stores.
> 
> I stopped by on my way to take a look in Gump's.  I was sad when I found out Gump's is closing.  It's been years since I stopped in, as I asked about Heath Ceramics and was told they haven't carried it in-store for years.


So sorry to hear this. I loved going to Gumps when I lived in the city. 


diane278 said:


> Omg! It’s been a long time since I’ve been to Gumps. I used to go there with my mother when I was young, as it was her favorite place to purchase wedding gifts. It’s one of those places that I just expected to be there forever...like City of Paris (now Neiman Marcus), I Magnin’s and Berens Shoes. I’ve definitely aged into the  “I remember when...” part of life. Is it me, or does change seem to come faster now?


I loved City of Paris when I was a child. It felt like I was in a fairy tale. 
My mom also bought wedding gifts at Gumps.
I shopped at I Magnin's a lot.


----------



## diane278

whateve said:


> So sorry to hear this. I loved going to Gumps when I lived in the city.
> 
> I loved City of Paris when I was a child. It felt like I was in a fairy tale.
> My mom also bought wedding gifts at Gumps.
> I shopped at I Magnin's a lot.


Do you remember when they closed the streets and put a Christmas tree that was 3 stores high inside the store, then decorated it with life size toys?  I always loved that....


----------



## whateve

diane278 said:


> Do you remember when they closed the streets and put a Christmas tree that was 3 stores high inside the store, then decorated it with life size toys?  I always loved that....


Yes! It was magical!


----------



## Mousse

GoStanford said:


> Stopped in at BV in San Francisco to browse and chat.  The lovely SA was optimistic about future designs.  The current pompom pieces are still by Maier though.  I was told new designs including handbags will be released in February for the fall collections.  Here’s the cute window display with seriously gigantic pompoms!
> View attachment 4186752



I saw the Pom Pom cabat at Valley Fair on Saturday. It didn’t excite me.


----------



## Mousse

diane278 said:


> Omg! It’s been a long time since I’ve been to Gumps. I used to go there with my mother when I was young, as it was her favorite place to purchase wedding gifts. It’s one of those places that I just expected to be there forever...like City of Paris (now Neiman Marcus), I Magnin’s and Berens Shoes. I’ve definitely aged into the  “I remember when...” part of life. Is it me, or does change seem to come faster now?



We moved to Silicon Valley from Redondo Beach in 1994. I missed the City of Paris Experience. NM preserved the Rotunda from the store and Rotunda became the namesake restaurant at NM SF. It’s our BVette hangout in SF. Love those popovers. 

I loved IMagnin in LA.

I am going to miss Gumps! I have some Japanese made china that I bought at Gumps in the late 90’s.

I miss Arthur Beren shoes. They first closed the Stanford Center store due to a rent increase. The SF closing wasn’t too far behind.


----------



## V0N1B2

Mousse said:


> I saw the Pom Pom cabat at Valley Fair on Saturday. It didn’t excite me.


Same. In fact, I saw the new boutique at The Wynn last week and I was underwhelmed.
Meh. 

Maybe I was just in a mood, but I preferred the old store.  It felt more intimate to me. The new one was bland and there was very little on the shelves that interested me (BTW not one Cervo in the entire boutique).  I didn't take any pictures because I felt like the offerings didn't deserve to have their pictures taken. 
I even gave the shoe display a big ol' side eye.
What's happening to me?


----------



## whateve

V0N1B2 said:


> Same. In fact, I saw the new boutique at The Wynn last week and I was underwhelmed.
> Meh.
> 
> Maybe I was just in a mood, but I preferred the old store.  It felt more intimate to me. The new one was bland and there was very little on the shelves that interested me (BTW not one Cervo in the entire boutique).  I didn't take any pictures because I felt like the offerings didn't deserve to have their pictures taken.
> I even gave the shoe display a big ol' side eye.
> What's happening to me?


I wonder why no Cervo?


----------



## frenziedhandbag

The Cervo loops in my country are never displayed too. I always have to ask for them, then the SA brings it out from storage, not from the drawers underneath the display shelves. I questioned once and the reply was that not many people asks for them. [emoji20]


----------



## ksuromax

the more i see new stuff, the more i like my old 
imo, this transitional period is not going to be good for the Brand. 
Unless the new CD will offer something REALLY cool, i don't see myself getting anything new in the visible future


----------



## Kharris332003

Happy first day of fall!  Color will peak very soon. Picture from HWY 17 in northern New Mexico. Happy spring to those in the Southern Hemisphere.


----------



## southernbelle43

Kharris332003 said:


> View attachment 4200365
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy first day of fall!  Color will peak very soon. Picture from HWY 17 in northern New Mexico. Happy spring to those in the Southern Hemisphere.


That is spectacular!!!!


----------



## CoastalCouture

GoStanford said:


> For those of you in the SF area, the team at Union Square mentioned that in October they will be participating in the Komen Card event, with discounts applicable at BV and other stores.
> 
> I stopped by on my way to take a look in Gump's.  I was sad when I found out Gump's is closing.  It's been years since I stopped in, as I asked about Heath Ceramics and was told they haven't carried it in-store for years.



Heath Ceramics have a Store in the The Mission and actually have about 3 parking spaces in their loading bay. Even better is their factory store in Sausalito which carries seconds as well as firsts. I think they still have a tiny space is the ferry building as well.  Lots of info on their website.


----------



## grietje

I have several small Heath items and both DH and I would love a dinner set.  We do have Heath house numbers we got for our place in Bodega Bay.


----------



## GoStanford

CoastalCouture said:


> Heath Ceramics have a Store in the The Mission and actually have about 3 parking spaces in their loading bay. Even better is their factory store in Sausalito which carries seconds as well as firsts. I think they still have a tiny space is the ferry building as well.  Lots of info on their website.



Yep, the Sausalito store is a great place to browse.  I personally find the store in the Mission a bit overwhelming in its size - I will have to check out the parking spaces, though.  It was really hard to find a neighborhood spot last time I drove there.  Thanks for the tip!


----------



## septembersiren

Michael Kors bought Versace 
I wonder if it will tame down Versace designs


----------



## whateve

septembersiren said:


> Michael Kors bought Versace
> I wonder if it will tame down Versace designs


I loved the Versace quilting from a few years ago, like this one:
I hadn't looked at Versace in awhile and I just looked at their website. Boy, they sure changed direction! I hope they will return to making prettier things in the future.


----------



## septembersiren

I always thought Versace was always a little over done
Boy everything is changing


----------



## septembersiren

Kors also owns Jimmy Choo now


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Saw this and just have to share. [emoji171]


----------



## southernbelle43

frenziedhandbag said:


> Saw this and just have to share. [emoji171]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4206919


This is so true!!!  This is why my glass is always half full, why I make lemonades of life’s lemons, why I hunt for the  roses when I find thorns.  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## septembersiren

[emoji22]no more project runway


----------



## whateve

septembersiren said:


> [emoji22]no more project runway


Really? Aww, that sucks! I kept looking to see when the new season was going to start.


----------



## septembersiren

I saw in the net no more


----------



## septembersiren

This just cracked me up because it is so true


----------



## whateve

septembersiren said:


> I saw in the net no more


It looks like they are making an Amazon show instead.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

southernbelle43 said:


> This is so true!!!  This is why my glass is always half full, why I make lemonades of life’s lemons, why I hunt for the  roses when I find thorns.  Thanks for sharing.


My pleasure to share. I think a positive mindset is important in life. Circumstances might not be most ideal but one has to make the most out of things. If one believes there is always something to smile about, one will try to find it... somehow.


----------



## jburgh

frenziedhandbag said:


> Saw this and just have to share. [emoji171]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4206919



I also add the ability to find beauty and child-like wonder in the simple things in life.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

jburgh said:


> I also add the ability to find beauty and child-like wonder in the simple things in life.


Well said. Always thankful for a chance to enjoy a morning walk with my mother as it means she is in the pink of health. A house and kitchen mess to clean up cos it means I have a roof over my head and food on the table. A swim or bike ride anytime with DH and kiddo cos we live in a tropical climate year round and we can enjoy any sport we like anytime. The small things... count.


----------



## ksuromax

BV Singapore has this treasure!!!


----------



## H’sKisses

I want my own “flower” with different colored petals!!! 

I am officially in love love love with the Cervo hobo!!! It fits so much, and is so comfortable to wear! Yesterday I had all my normal stuff (wallet, pouch with random stuff, coin purse, brush, phone) AND I stuffed it with my 14month olds shoes, tumbler size pack of puffy snacks, and 2 little containers of cut up grilled cheese and pancake. It did not look overstuffed, and it stayed very nicely and comfortably on the shoulder. A crossbody is still easier for me, but this is a great alternative for when I don’t feel like a crossbody. [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## frenziedhandbag

ksuromax said:


> BV Singapore has this treasure!!!


I'm so stoked to see you enjoying yourself! [emoji106]


----------



## ksuromax

frenziedhandbag said:


> I'm so stoked to see you enjoying yourself! [emoji106]


i wish i had more time for myself


----------



## frenziedhandbag

ksuromax said:


> i wish i had more time for myself


That is something I will like to have more too. [emoji6] [emoji847]


----------



## H’sKisses

If you wear nail polish, have you ever matched your nails to your bag? 

Confession: Almost as much as my love for handbags, I have a love for nail polish. I have a lot... more bottles than the average person or even your average nail salon... [emoji23] 

I am so in love with the color of my new iridescent that I had to paint my nails to match it since I plan on wearing it this weekend...

It’s not a perfect match, but it’s as close as I can get.

Please tell me I’m not totally crazy.


----------



## fawkex

ksuromax said:


> BV Singapore has this treasure!!!


OMG... The Cabats  are lovely..... 

And ladies, which one u prefer the classic veneta or belly veneta??? I already have a large veneta, but want one in medium size.. Contemplating between a medium veneta or belly.. Helpp!!!


----------



## muchstuff

Hershey'sKisses said:


> If you wear nail polish, have you ever matched your nails to your bag?
> 
> Confession: Almost as much as my love for handbags, I have a love for nail polish. I have a lot... more bottles than the average person or even your average nail salon... [emoji23]
> 
> I am so in love with the color of my new iridescent that I had to paint my nails to match it since I plan on wearing it this weekend...
> 
> It’s not a perfect match, but it’s as close as I can get.
> 
> Please tell me I’m not totally crazy.
> 
> View attachment 4212317



Looks fab!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Hershey'sKisses said:


> It’s not a perfect match, but it’s as close



Do I see a bit of duochrome in your nail polish? You paint your nails so well! I'm a nail polish lover too and amassed quite a lot of nail polish over the years. Had given a huge chunk away to a young lady starting her own nail business at home.

So, nowhere crazy to match nails with bags. It's perfectly in line with fashion. [emoji106] 

One of my manis from years ago. I can't draw, these were stamped on using stamping plates.


----------



## septembersiren

I think I own every red Essie makes


----------



## grietje

fawkex said:


> OMG... The Cabats  are lovely.....
> 
> And ladies, which one u prefer the classic veneta or belly veneta??? I already have a large veneta, but want one in medium size.. Contemplating between a medium veneta or belly.. Helpp!!!



The Belly wears bigger than the Veneta hobo. And both in medium are smallish.  I’ve read posts here that women used them more for evening.  The Veneta is a little easier to get in and out of. This will be tricky since neither are made any more so you’ll have to find a reseller that alllows returns so you can try it out.


----------



## H’sKisses

muchstuff said:


> Looks fab!



Thank you!!!


----------



## H’sKisses

frenziedhandbag said:


> Do I see a bit of duochrome in your nail polish? You paint your nails so well! I'm a nail polish lover too and amassed quite a lot of nail polish over the years. Had given a huge chunk away to a young lady starting her own nail business at home.
> 
> So, nowhere crazy to match nails with bags. It's perfectly in line with fashion. [emoji106]
> 
> One of my manis from years ago. I can't draw, these were stamped on using stamping plates.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4212490



Yes, it’s Models Own Purple Blue. Not quite the same color shift as the bag, but the purple was close enough. [emoji4]




I love that mani of yours! I have stamping plates stuck in a drawer... I haven’t had time lately. Im just starting to paint my nails again since having the baby. I’m not into makeup or doing my hair, but my nails are my vanity.[emoji4]


----------



## H’sKisses

septembersiren said:


> I think I own every red Essie makes



Essie Carry On was one of the polishes that started me on my polish craze!


----------



## H’sKisses

frenziedhandbag said:


> Do I see a bit of duochrome in your nail polish? You paint your nails so well! I'm a nail polish lover too and amassed quite a lot of nail polish over the years. Had given a huge chunk away to a young lady starting her own nail business at home.
> 
> So, nowhere crazy to match nails with bags. It's perfectly in line with fashion. [emoji106]
> 
> One of my manis from years ago. I can't draw, these were stamped on using stamping plates.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4212490



What is your base polish? It looks similar to Rainbow Honey Kitsune, very pretty!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Hershey'sKisses said:


> What is your base polish? It looks similar to Rainbow Honey Kitsune, very pretty!


You are a legit nail polish fiend! Spot on! All these indie polishes. I had two Ikea cabinets. Culled down to one cabinet eventually.


----------



## V0N1B2

Hershey'sKisses said:


> If you wear nail polish, have you ever matched your nails to your bag?
> 
> Confession: Almost as much as my love for handbags, I have a love for nail polish. I have a lot... more bottles than the average person or even your average nail salon... [emoji23]
> 
> I am so in love with the color of my new iridescent that I had to paint my nails to match it since I plan on wearing it this weekend...
> 
> It’s not a perfect match, but it’s as close as I can get.
> 
> Please tell me I’m not totally crazy.
> 
> View attachment 4212317


Here you go... a thread about matching your BV to your polish. 
https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/manicure-etc.903516/#post-28453209


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Hershey'sKisses said:


> I love that mani of yours



I have one Models Own polish, can't recall the name offhand. The brand is unavailable in my part of the world so a friend brought it back for me when she visited UK. 

I used to paint quite frequently when my kid was much younger as it was important "me" time. Ironically, the older he gets, the busier I get. I had since given all my stamping plates away as I hardly touched them. 

I do enjoy stamping as it was so much easier than drawing. The second mani shows how bad I am at drawing. [emoji28]


----------



## frenziedhandbag

septembersiren said:


> I think I own every red Essie makes


Essie is one of my favourite brands. The brush allows for very precise coverage. Little to zero mess.


----------



## septembersiren

frenziedhandbag said:


> Essie is one of my favourite brands. The brush allows for very precise coverage. Little to zero mess.



I don’t like OPI
Zoya is good
Lately I have bought some gel polish
I only wear color on my toes 
My fingers nails are naturally very pink and white
I use Sally Hansen triple strength which is clear 
On top of that I use a gel top coat 
Nice and shiny and my nails look French


----------



## septembersiren

grietje said:


> The Belly wears bigger than the Veneta hobo. And both in medium are smallish.  I’ve read posts here that women used them more for evening.  The Veneta is a little easier to get in and out of. This will be tricky since neither are made any more so you’ll have to find a reseller that alllows returns so you can try it out.



I have a large belly Veneta
I love it
Everything fits
My book
My water bottle
The kitchen sink
It is a fabulous bag 
But I thought the discontinued it
Or was that just the medium


----------



## frenziedhandbag

septembersiren said:


> Nice and shiny and my nails look French



The OPI brush is so wide that I always have a lot to clean up. Zoya is another brand I will love to try but since nail polish is not permitted to be mailed, I can forget about trying it at all. Gel is not new on the market but definitely new to me. I've not tried it yet though everyone around me had done it and doing it regularly. I like Sally Hansen top coats. They make a polish last longer. French manis are my favourite as they just look so clean and classic.


----------



## ksuromax

as some of you might have noticed, i'm at the moment in Singapore, for a conference, where hundreds of people are packed in a small space, and a lot of boring stuff is going on, so, i was having fun counting BV vs. Bal bags/accessories. 
While Bals were all bags, the BV range was way more diversed, pouches, card cases, belt, bags... 
BV has won the race by far!!


----------



## H’sKisses

frenziedhandbag said:


> You are a legit nail polish fiend! Spot on! All these indie polishes. I had two Ikea cabinets. Culled down to one cabinet eventually.



I have a Helmer and a half left... gave away quite a few to my niece and haven’t really bought any recently. Although polish obsession is much much cheaper than a Handbag obsession [emoji23]


----------



## H’sKisses

frenziedhandbag said:


> I have one Models Own polish, can't recall the name offhand. The brand is unavailable in my part of the world so a friend brought it back for me when she visited UK.
> 
> I used to paint quite frequently when my kid was much younger as it was important "me" time. Ironically, the older he gets, the busier I get. I had since given all my stamping plates away as I hardly touched them.
> 
> I do enjoy stamping as it was so much easier than drawing. The second mani shows how bad I am at drawing. [emoji28]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4212683
> View attachment 4212684



Amazing!!! [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## septembersiren

septembersiren said:


> I don’t like OPI
> Zoya is good
> Lately I have bought some gel polish
> I only wear color on my toes
> My fingers nails are naturally very pink and white
> I use Sally Hansen triple strength which is clear
> On top of that I use a gel top coat
> Nice and shiny and my nails look French



I would never put the real gel polish on my nails
Not into baking under UV lights 
The kind of gel you just buy OTC lasts longer and doesn’t seem to chip as much


----------



## H’sKisses

frenziedhandbag said:


> The OPI brush is so wide that I always have a lot to clean up. Zoya is another brand I will love to try but since nail polish is not permitted to be mailed, I can forget about trying it at all. Gel is not new on the market but definitely new to me. I've not tried it yet though everyone around me had done it and doing it regularly. I like Sally Hansen top coats. They make a polish last longer. French manis are my favourite as they just look so clean and classic.



Love Zoya! Great brush.


----------



## H’sKisses

Sorry, all! Didn’t mean to hijack the BV chat with polish!!!


----------



## H’sKisses

V0N1B2 said:


> Here you go... a thread about matching your BV to your polish.
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/manicure-etc.903516/#post-28453209



Love!!! Thanks!


----------



## GoStanford

Took a BV tote with me to the dermatologist's office for a skin check.  Was pleasantly surprised to be told that I can go off a topical medicine I've been on for 5 years for what I was told then was eczema...because it might be something else entirely, which would explain why it keeps coming and going.  

Skin inflammation is such a puzzling thing.


----------



## whateve

GoStanford said:


> Took a BV tote with me to the dermatologist's office for a skin check.  Was pleasantly surprised to be told that I can go off a topical medicine I've been on for 5 years for what I was told then was eczema...because it might be something else entirely, which would explain why it keeps coming and going.
> 
> Skin inflammation is such a puzzling thing.


I thought eczema also came and went. I assume that is what I have and it flares up and goes away after a long time. I hope you get answers and a good solution.


----------



## ksuromax

committed to be fit! ready for jogging


----------



## Mousse

Geaux Red Sox from a Boston born BVette!


----------



## whateve

ksuromax said:


> committed to be fit! ready for jogging


I used to have a cat that loved shoes.


----------



## ksuromax

whateve said:


> I used to have a cat that loved shoes.


this one in particular LOVES my shoes, if i leave them on the floor (like, kicked off quickly) for a bit, he'll be sitting on them with his paws and sometimes, face, stuck into the shoes and even snooze! his first choice are BV and Bals (i guess, he just likes the good leather ) and then all the rest 
Kids are not good at stripping the bones and plenty of meat stays on when we have ribs for dinner, so i give them to the cats to finish, and this one will be munching on my slippers 100%, not on the rug, not in the bowl, on my slippers (or sandals, if i stupidly forget to put them back to the shoes closet )


----------



## princesspig

Maybe this is a silly question (and maybe it's the wrong thread to post it in), but what do you do if you find a BV bag on ebay, but the seller hasn't posted enough pictures to authenticate and isn't replying to questions/requests for more pictures?

Do you take a chance on the bag, and send it back if it turns out to be fake, or do you just assume that it's not worth the money and effort?


----------



## grietje

princesspig said:


> Maybe this is a silly question (and maybe it's the wrong thread to post it in), but what do you do if you find a BV bag on ebay, but the seller hasn't posted enough pictures to authenticate and isn't replying to questions/requests for more pictures?
> 
> Do you take a chance on the bag, and send it back if it turns out to be fake, or do you just assume that it's not worth the money and effort?



I’ve then considered if I recognize the seller, looked at other things the seller has sold, and reviewed the feedback.  It’d have to be a bag I wanted pretty badly. eBay does give one protection but I’ve always tried to avoid that route.  Also, see if the bag is being sold on another site.


----------



## ksuromax

princesspig said:


> Maybe this is a silly question (and maybe it's the wrong thread to post it in), but what do you do if you find a BV bag on ebay, but the seller hasn't posted enough pictures to authenticate and isn't replying to questions/requests for more pictures?
> 
> Do you take a chance on the bag, and send it back if it turns out to be fake, or do you just assume that it's not worth the money and effort?


i usually check the feedback, and i check what else (s)he's got up for sale, i would send a couple of msgs, and depending on how badly i want the bag i might take a risk


----------



## whateve

princesspig said:


> Maybe this is a silly question (and maybe it's the wrong thread to post it in), but what do you do if you find a BV bag on ebay, but the seller hasn't posted enough pictures to authenticate and isn't replying to questions/requests for more pictures?
> 
> Do you take a chance on the bag, and send it back if it turns out to be fake, or do you just assume that it's not worth the money and effort?


If the seller isn't cooperative before the sale, how cooperative do you think she would be after the sale?


----------



## GoStanford

princesspig said:


> Maybe this is a silly question (and maybe it's the wrong thread to post it in), but what do you do if you find a BV bag on ebay, but the seller hasn't posted enough pictures to authenticate and isn't replying to questions/requests for more pictures?
> 
> Do you take a chance on the bag, and send it back if it turns out to be fake, or do you just assume that it's not worth the money and effort?



To me, lack of communication is a red flag.  There are many sellers who genuinely want their bags to go to a good home and get used.  I used to be in that “must rescue a nice BV” frame of mind but now I try to wait till I find the right bag from a reliable seller.


----------



## diane278

Yesterday I got a text from my SA, Danah @ VF.  Quetsche is back! She has it in the chain knot.  Also, nodinis. I thought it (nodini) would arrive on Monday but got a shipping notice and I should have one by noon. Photos to follow.

We didn’t discuss larger bags as she’s knows i’m currently into small ones. But she was unpacking so I’d imagine the range of styles is now available.


----------



## diane278

It arrived early.....it’s a challenge to photgraph the color......



Between the NLG & glicine


----------



## southernbelle43

diane278 said:


> It arrived early.....it’s a challenge to photgraph the color......
> View attachment 4221238
> 
> 
> Between the NLG & glicine
> View attachment 4221240


Gosh those are awesome!  I might have to venture into the smaller bag arena.  I am such a big  bag lady at heart, but I am not too old to experiment.


----------



## ksuromax

diane278 said:


> It arrived early.....it’s a challenge to photgraph the color......
> View attachment 4221238
> 
> 
> Between the NLG & glicine
> View attachment 4221240


beautiful and gorgeous trinity!


----------



## H’sKisses

diane278 said:


> It arrived early.....it’s a challenge to photgraph the color......
> View attachment 4221238
> 
> 
> Between the NLG & glicine
> View attachment 4221240



Beautiful, cozy colors! Makes me want to wrap myself in a scarf and drink a cup of tea!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

diane278 said:


> It arrived early.....it’s a challenge to photgraph the color.



It's beautiful. I love the dusty tone in it, and the mix of lilac and gray. Complex color for sure.


----------



## princesspig

You're all correct about the poor communication - any issues, and a non-cooperative seller will make the whole thing a nightmare.
I must admit that I have taken a chance on the bag - there were quite a few bids, but it wasn't too expensive and as a buyer, eBay should be pretty good, should there be a problem.


----------



## minoxa33

diane278 said:


> Yesterday I got a text from my SA, Danah @ VF.  Quetsche is back! She has it in the chain knot.  Also, nodinis. I thought it (nodini) would arrive on Monday but got a shipping notice and I should have one by noon. Photos to follow.
> 
> We didn’t discuss larger bags as she’s knows i’m currently into small ones. But she was unpacking so I’d imagine the range of styles is now available.


Last week at KaDeWe in Berlin I saw the Loop bag in the bigger size. Amazing colour!


----------



## GoStanford

minoxa33 said:


> Last week at KaDeWe in Berlin I saw the Loop bag in the bigger size. Amazing colour!



Oh KaDeWe is a lovely store - beautiful displays.  How nice they carry BV!


----------



## grietje

If the Loop is available in Quetsche in the smaller size, I sense a real run on that item.

On a different note, I got a photo from Carmel about backpacks. No idea on sizing but it could be cool.


----------



## ksuromax

grietje said:


> If the Loop is available in Quetsche in the smaller size, I sense a real run on that item.
> 
> On a different note, I got a photo from Carmel about backpacks. No idea on sizing but it could be cool.
> View attachment 4223794


is it still China red, or a new shade? 
any idea?


----------



## grietje

It looks like China Red to me. I asked about proportion and was told ‘more compact than men’s’.  I’ll grt a modeling photo.


----------



## Mousse

OK baseball fans. My hometown team, the Boston Red Sox, are headed to the World Series. Geaux Red Sox!


----------



## grietje

Oh Moussie pie, if DH’s Dodgers make it, we should splurge and go to a game in LA!!  He’s already planning on going if they make it.


----------



## grietje

I’m joining DH on a trip to NYC November 7-11.  If any NYC BVettes are around, want to have lunch?


----------



## grietje

More back pack photos.  The proportion looks nice.  What do you all think?  I’m on the fence...


----------



## grietje

And for some real eye candy.  Struzzo Chain Knot


----------



## ksuromax

grietje said:


> More back pack photos.  The proportion looks nice.  What do you all think?  I’m on the fence...
> View attachment 4226569
> View attachment 4226568


Looks very balanced, indeed, but the colour does not look like China red, more brown undertone on my screen


----------



## annie9999

grietje said:


> I’m joining DH on a trip to NYC November 7-11.  If any NYC BVettes are around, want to have lunch?


I live in new york and would love to meet for lunch.  let me know what dates work best for you.  we could meet at the maison.


----------



## diane278

grietje said:


> More back pack photos.  The proportion looks nice.  What do you all think?  I’m on the fence...
> View attachment 4226569
> View attachment 4226568


I love the idea of it....but I’m not sure it would be that useful considering that your cabats can probably hold just as much...or maybe more.  I was going to suggest using one as a gym bag, but putting a wet bathing suit in it might set off BV alarms in Italy.   The only other thing I can think of is when you’re walking Leslie & Harry....if you even need anything for those times....  I’ve never owned a backpack, but I do like the casual concept of one....


grietje said:


> And for some real eye candy.  Struzzo Chain Knot
> View attachment 4226570


Beautiful! Do you know what color it is?


----------



## grietje

diane278 said:


> Beautiful! Do you know what color it is?



I’ve asked.


----------



## grietje

annie9999 said:


> I live in new york and would love to meet for lunch.  let me know what dates work best for you.  we could meet at the maison.



Wonderful!  I’ll send you a PM.


----------



## Mousse

grietje said:


> Oh Moussie pie, if DH’s Dodgers make it, we should splurge and go to a game in LA!!  He’s already planning on going if they make it.



DH and I were talking about this last night. Good idea if the Dodgers beat the Brewers. They are playing tonight. I’m not a Dodgers fan, but seeing the Red Sox in the World Series is priceless. I look at it as the price of a BV bag - opportunity cost. [emoji4]


----------



## Mousse

grietje said:


> And for some real eye candy.  Struzzo Chain Knot
> View attachment 4226570



Ooh. Struzzo makes a beautiful knot!


----------



## grietje

Re the struzzo knot (from Carmel BV):
... The color of the ostrich large Knot is cement. It is going to be offered in 4 additional colors in the same skin; black, new steel, brighton and China red. Retail is $4500.


Oh crap...


----------



## diane278

grietje said:


> Re the struzzo knot (from Carmel BV):
> ... The color of the ostrich large Knot is cement. It is going to be offered in 4 additional colors in the same skin; black, new steel, brighton and China red.
> Oh crap...


 
This could be problematic.


----------



## Lahuis

Does anyone know if the Veneta Hobo has gotten larger over the years? I bought my first one second hand from the Real Real. The receipt says Large. It is from 2007. I even called the BV store and read them the tag number. They said indicates it is  a large. I've never seen this bag in person. I am only 5'1 and 110 pounds and be no means is this a large bag for me. I was really thinking it would be bigger.  I wonder if as they have redesigned the bag over the years if it has "grown."  I do wish it were a bit larger actually.


----------



## muchstuff

Lahuis said:


> Does anyone know if the Veneta Hobo has gotten larger over the years? I bought my first one second hand from the Real Real. The receipt says Large. It is from 2007. I even called the BV store and read them the tag number. They said indicates it is  a large. I've never seen this bag in person. I am only 5'1 and 110 pounds and be no means is this a large bag for me. I was really thinking it would be bigger.  I wonder if as they have redesigned the bag over the years if it has "grown."  I do wish it were a bit larger actually.



There’s also a maxi...my large measures approx. 18" wide by 12" high (from the edge of the top zipper to the bottom seam). It's from 2011.


----------



## muchstuff

Nothing beats Vancouver in the fall...we're really pretty.


----------



## southernbelle43

muchstuff said:


> Nothing beats Vancouver in the fall...we're really pretty.
> View attachment 4230133


Wow, spectacular!!!!


----------



## V0N1B2

muchstuff said:


> Nothing beats Vancouver in the fall...we're really pretty.
> View attachment 4230133


We musta been on the same wavelength today. I took this from my office this afternoon.


----------



## muchstuff

V0N1B2 said:


> We musta been on the same wavelength today. I took this from my office this afternoon.
> View attachment 4230191


Beautiful...I can't take credit for the pic I posted, sadly.


----------



## Kharris332003

Still a little yellow fall here. 8772 ft elevation.


----------



## muchstuff

Kharris332003 said:


> View attachment 4230268
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still a little yellow fall here. 8772 ft elevation.


Beautiful, where are you?


----------



## Kharris332003

muchstuff said:


> Beautiful, where are you?


In the San Juan Mountains in northern New Mexico (close to Colorado border). Still some yellow aspen and cottonwood tree leaves here.


----------



## muchstuff

Kharris332003 said:


> In the San Juan Mountains in northern New Mexico (close to Colorado border). Still some yellow aspen and cottonwood tree leaves here.


I've always wanted to visit, such a lovely part of the US.


----------



## H’sKisses

V0N1B2 said:


> We musta been on the same wavelength today. I took this from my office this afternoon.
> View attachment 4230191



Pretty!!! I’ve only been twice, once in the summer and the other at the end of summer, i think... we enjoyed the weather, coming from Vegas heat. It’s October and we’re still in the 80s.


----------



## ksuromax

Hershey'sKisses said:


> Pretty!!! I’ve only been twice, once in the summer and the other at the end of summer, i think... we enjoyed the weather, coming from Vegas heat. It’s October and we’re still in the 80s.



here we finally have 'cooler' days  just 90-100F (30-35 C) 
when it rained last week i even saw 29 C on car screen!!


----------



## diane278

ksuromax said:


> here we finally have 'cooler' days  just 90-100F (30-35 C)
> when it rained last week i even saw 29 C on car screen!!


We’re down to a high of 80F during the afternoon. The rest of the day and evening is finally cool. But it’s been a long, hot summer.....


----------



## H’sKisses

Our evenings are in the 50s, so I know cooler weather is right around the corner! I can’t wait! I hate being cold but I love cold weather clothes [emoji23]


----------



## diane278

Hershey'sKisses said:


> Our evenings are in the 50s, so I know cooler weather is right around the corner! I can’t wait! I hate being cold but I love cold weather clothes [emoji23]


I love having a fire in my fireplace going....


----------



## H’sKisses

diane278 said:


> I love having a fire in my fireplace going....



We don’t really have fireplaces here in Vegas (I’m sure some homes do, but it’s definitely not a standard thing). One thing I miss about our old house was our backyard fire pit... I told my husband that when we’re done building our new house, getting our backyard done with a fire pit is one of the first things I want to do! S’mores!


----------



## septembersiren

We are getting a Nor’easter 
Batten down the hatches
I am sure I will see some flying witches (Halloween decoration) in the wind
Winds are supposed to be 40-50 mph 
Oh well life in the wet lane


----------



## H’sKisses

septembersiren said:


> We are getting a Nor’easter
> Batten down the hatches
> I am sure I will see some flying witches (Halloween decoration) in the wind
> Winds are supposed to be 40-50 mph
> Oh well life in the wet lane



Yikes!!! Those are strong winds!!! Stay safe!


----------



## septembersiren

Hershey'sKisses said:


> Yikes!!! Those are strong winds!!! Stay safe!



Comes with the territory of living on a barrier island
We will see what happens 
They never predict anything correctly
Just an excuse for me to stay home in bed and read


----------



## muchstuff

Does anyone have advice? Someone I know has had her authentic photos from her eBay listing appropriated by an online website that sell fake copies. The site is careful not to give any contact info or mention where home base is. Who does one contact in a situation like this?


----------



## Mousse

muchstuff said:


> Does anyone have advice? Someone I know has had her authentic photos from her eBay listing appropriated by an online website that sell fake copies. The site is careful not to give any contact info or mention where home base is. Who does one contact in a situation like this?



That’s unfortunate. The online site will probably be if no help even if there was contact info. My reco is that your friend contact eBay. Did they highjack the item description from eBay in addition to the photos?


----------



## muchstuff

Mousse said:


> That’s unfortunate. The online site will probably be if no help even if there was contact info. My reco is that your friend contact eBay. Did they highjack the item description from eBay in addition to the photos?


The original seller has already tried to contact the website, through their "contact us' page (no company contact info there either, just an option to leave a message).
They just used the photos, not the description., They also have a Yoogi's photo of a bering cervo hobo, listed as 2018, and say they have over 2000 available...


----------



## Mousse

muchstuff said:


> The original seller has already tried to contact the website, through their "contact us' page (no company contact info there either, just an option to leave a message).
> They just used the photos, not the description., They also have a Yoogi's photo of a bering cervo hobo, listed as 2018, and say they have over 2000 available...



What’s the website?


----------



## muchstuff

Mousse said:


> What’s the website?


http://www.mjdecor.ca/2018-new-Bottega-Veneta-Cervo-Navy-Deerskin-Leather-Hobo-Bag-pwnwsJgw/p_3984/
Then URL indicates its Canadian but I'm wondering if it changes depending on where you're searching from. Western Union as a a payment option isn't a Canadian thing.


----------



## muchstuff

Mousse said:


> What’s the website?


Also, read their "about us" info. They pretty clearly state that they rip off designs and produce their own products.


----------



## GoStanford

muchstuff said:


> Does anyone have advice? Someone I know has had her authentic photos from her eBay listing appropriated by an online website that sell fake copies. The site is careful not to give any contact info or mention where home base is. Who does one contact in a situation like this?


I wonder if she could, as a stopgap, take down her Ebay listing and watermark the photos before putting them back up.  I don't know if those bad sites have photo editing capabilities to hide watermarks, but I think it would be a pain to try that.  Doesn't solve the issue of her original photos being on the bad site.  Sorry to hear about it.


----------



## muchstuff

GoStanford said:


> I wonder if she could, as a stopgap, take down her Ebay listing and watermark the photos before putting them back up.  I don't know if those bad sites have photo editing capabilities to hide watermarks, but I think it would be a pain to try that.  Doesn't solve the issue of her original photos being on the bad site.  Sorry to hear about it.


That's a good suggestion, I'll mention it, thanks!


----------



## whateve

muchstuff said:


> Does anyone have advice? Someone I know has had her authentic photos from her eBay listing appropriated by an online website that sell fake copies. The site is careful not to give any contact info or mention where home base is. Who does one contact in a situation like this?


Can she contact Bottega Veneta and tell them about the site selling fakes? They may be able to get the site taken down. Also I think the site can be reported to a US agency. Is she in the US? https://www.stopfakes.gov/Reporting-an-Online-Vendor-Selling-Fakes


----------



## muchstuff

whateve said:


> Can she contact Bottega Veneta and tell them about the site selling fakes? They may be able to get the site taken down. Also I think the site can be reported to a US agency. Is she in the US? https://www.stopfakes.gov/Reporting-an-Online-Vendor-Selling-Fakes


She is in the US and thank you, I'll pass this info along!


----------



## GoStanford

I was just thinking today how much I enjoy my BV bags.  I feel good when I carry them but I don't feel like I necessarily stand out, and I mean that in a good way.  Whatever direction the new collections go in, I'm glad I've got some pieces I can use for a long time.


----------



## diane278

GoStanford said:


> I was just thinking today how much I enjoy my BV bags.  I feel good when I carry them but I don't feel like I necessarily stand out, and I mean that in a good way.  Whatever direction the new collections go in, I'm glad I've got some pieces I can use for a long time.


+1


----------



## septembersiren

septembersiren said:


> Comes with the territory of living on a barrier island
> We will see what happens
> They never predict anything correctly
> Just an excuse for me to stay home in bed and read



Meanwhile back at the ranch the winds never went as gusty as they predicted 
There was a lot of flooding from the bay with minnows swimming in the streets 
The places that flooded always flood with every rain
When you live between the ocean and the bay there is no place for the water to go


----------



## ksuromax

today i came to do a quick grocery shopping in the Carrefour, and told my son we park in basement coz outside the car will turn into an oven in no time. 30 mins later
i really felt like i drove through some portal and got into the parallel world


----------



## ksuromax

but the sky was truly magical after that


----------



## H’sKisses

ksuromax said:


> today i came to do a quick grocery shopping in the Carrefour, and told my son we park in basement coz outside the car will turn into an oven in no time. 30 mins later
> i really felt like i drove some portal and got into the parallel world



[emoji33][emoji33][emoji33]


----------



## grietje

ksuromax said:


> today i came to do a quick grocery shopping in the Carrefour, and told my son we park in basement coz outside the car will turn into an oven in no time. 30 mins later
> i really felt like i drove through some portal and got into the parallel world



Crazy!!!


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> but the sky was truly magical after that


Looks beautiful there!


----------



## septembersiren

This is what it looked like here yesterday


----------



## muchstuff

septembersiren said:


> View attachment 4236028
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously though, does it drain quickly
> 
> This is what it looked like here yesterday


Yow is that a shark in the foreground, under water? . Seriously though, does it drain quickly?


----------



## septembersiren

muchstuff said:


> Yow is that a shark in the foreground, under water? . Seriously though, does it drain quickly?



No it is the handicap ramp in the sidewalk
One Street did have minnows swimming down it
It goes down when the tide goes out
Some streets were still closed today


----------



## ksuromax

grietje said:


> Crazy!!!


my son was really puzzled, he couldn't figure out how THAT could have happened so quickly


----------



## ksuromax

septembersiren said:


> View attachment 4236028
> 
> 
> This is what it looked like here yesterday


 looks like you live somewhere nearby   we had the same pool behind our house


----------



## Mousse

I am so happy. The Boston Red Sox won the World Series tonight. Time to buy some new Red Sox gear!


----------



## H’sKisses

Mousse said:


> I am so happy. The Boston Red Sox won the World Series tonight. Time to buy some new Red Sox gear!



Congrats!!! [emoji4]


----------



## GoStanford

septembersiren said:


> This is what it looked like here yesterday


Oh my goodness...you have a lot of fortitude to deal with this.  I am impressed!  Mother Nature is something else.


----------



## ksuromax

i am navigating to my place  
look at the splash!!


----------



## muchstuff

We had 312 kids tonight, Happy Halloween everyone!


----------



## diane278

muchstuff said:


> We had 312 kids tonight, Happy Halloween everyone!
> View attachment 4239256
> View attachment 4239257
> View attachment 4239258
> View attachment 4239259
> View attachment 4239260
> View attachment 4239261


It looks like a few of them left body parts behind.....


----------



## muchstuff

diane278 said:


> It looks like a few of them left body parts behind.....


Yeah we'll sweep 'em up in the morning


----------



## H’sKisses

Over 300?!?! Wow that’s a LOT!!!


----------



## septembersiren

Minnie Mouse and the Count
I had no trick or treaters
But then again there are only 2 year round residents on my street


----------



## gagabag

Under construction in Ginza


----------



## septembersiren

The other grandchild


----------



## frenziedhandbag

septembersiren said:


> Minnie Mouse and the Count



So adorable! [emoji7]


----------



## frenziedhandbag

muchstuff said:


> We had 312 kids tonight, Happy Halloween everyone!



I'm spooked. This looks like a set from a horror movie. It's scary. [emoji85]


----------



## Mousse

gagabag said:


> Under construction in Ginza
> View attachment 4240056



Wow. That’s an amazing storefront. When I visited Tokyo for a biz trip, Ginza was my favorite destination.


----------



## Kharris332003

septembersiren said:


> View attachment 4239985
> 
> 
> Minnie Mouse and the Count
> I had no trick or treaters
> But then again there are only 2 year round residents on my street


So cute. Just adorable.


----------



## septembersiren

gagabag said:


> Under construction in Ginza
> View attachment 4240056



Looks like it is woven 
Amazing


----------



## gagabag

septembersiren said:


> Looks like it is woven
> Amazing



Yes! Even the scaffolding is woven! So cool!


----------



## diane278

Happy Birthday, Grietje!


----------



## grietje

@diane278: thank you!  52 and going strong.  I have a birthday challenge of 52 push-ups in less than 3 minutes.


----------



## ksuromax

grietje said:


> @diane278: thank you!  52 and going strong.  I have a birthday challenge of 52 push-ups in less than 3 minutes.


Happy Birthday Scorpio twinnie!!!  
hope you have a lovely day!


----------



## muchstuff

Happiest of Birthdays Grietje! [emoji322][emoji512]


----------



## Mousse

Happy B Day G!


----------



## septembersiren

Happy Birthday G


----------



## H’sKisses

Happy birthday Grietje!


----------



## grietje

Thank you so much ladies! 

DH and I worked out (and I did do those pushups but in 3:03) and took Harry and Lesley our for a walk. I’m now enjoying a well deserved cup of coffee.  It’ll be a mellow day.  I hope you all are having a nice day too!


----------



## H’sKisses

grietje said:


> Thank you so much ladies!
> 
> DH and I worked out (and I did do those pushups but in 3:03) and took Harry and Lesley our for a walk. I’m now enjoying a well deserved cup of coffee.  It’ll be a mellow day.  I hope you all are having a nice day too!



Good for you on the pushups! I don’t know if I can do 10 in that amount of time [emoji23]


----------



## diane278

grietje said:


> @diane278: thank you!  52 and going strong.  I have a birthday challenge of 52 push-ups in less than 3 minutes.



Why not stretch the celebration? 52 pushups in 52 days? You’d still be celebrating as Christmas approached....just an idea.


----------



## septembersiren

diane278 said:


> Why not stretch the celebration? 52 pushups in 52 days? You’d still be celebrating as Christmas approached....just an idea.



Diane you did mean 52 kisses a day not push ups


----------



## frenziedhandbag

grietje said:


> Thank you so much ladies!



Happy Birthday Grietje! Wishing you the very best of life and kudos to those push ups. I don't think I can even do five.


----------



## anniebhu

Happy birthday Grietje!


----------



## Lahuis

Hi! Does anyone have a bag in the color Monalisa? I am so curious about it. I see online that the large Veneta is not listed in this color. I think I saw it before so perhaps it has sold out. If you have it and are willing to post a pic I'd be grateful. Thank you.


----------



## indiaink

Lahuis said:


> Hi! Does anyone have a bag in the color Monalisa? I am so curious about it. I see online that the large Veneta is not listed in this color. I think I saw it before so perhaps it has sold out. If you have it and are willing to post a pic I'd be grateful. Thank you.


Doing a search in the Reference thread, I found this:
https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/purple-pink-color-family-pics-only.246384/page-8#post-28715359
I’m sure you’d find more if you did a search. It’s quite a pretty color!


----------



## Lahuis

Thank you! I should have done that first.


----------



## Kharris332003

BV recently held an event in Dubai featuring bags with exotic skins. There was even a Cabat made of croc. 

Howshespendsit posted on her instastories. I’m not sure if this is breaking the rules so if inappropriate to link to Instagram, please delete and accept my apologies. The bags are just so gorgeous. 

https://www.instagram.com/stories/howshespendsit/


----------



## indiaink

For those without Insta, here's a link directly to BV's page for this croc Cabat, and a photo of it.
	

		
			
		

		
	




https://www.bottegaveneta.com/wx/tote-bag_cod45422877ud.html



Kharris332003 said:


> BV recently held an event in Dubai featuring bags with exotic skins. There was even a Cabat made of croc.
> 
> Howshespendsit posted on her instastories. I’m not sure if this is breaking the rules so if inappropriate to link to Instagram, please delete and accept my apologies. The bags are just so gorgeous.
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/stories/howshespendsit/


----------



## ksuromax

Kharris332003 said:


> BV recently held an event in Dubai featuring bags with exotic skins. There was even a Cabat made of croc.
> 
> Howshespendsit posted on her instastories. I’m not sure if this is breaking the rules so if inappropriate to link to Instagram, please delete and accept my apologies. The bags are just so gorgeous.
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/stories/howshespendsit/


how on earth did i miss that???


----------



## septembersiren

I guess you need to inquire about the price of a croc cabat 
It is not listed even when you google it
I would think it has to be at least $75,000.-100,000


----------



## indiaink

septembersiren said:


> I guess you need to inquire about the price of a croc cabat
> It is not listed even when you google it
> I would think it has to be at least $75,000.-100,000


Amazing enough on the US web site, it says it's sold out. Holy croc!


----------



## whateve

indiaink said:


> Amazing enough on the US web site, it says it's sold out. Holy croc!


Maybe they only made one!


----------



## V0N1B2

septembersiren said:


> I guess you need to inquire about the price of a croc cabat
> It is not listed even when you google it
> I would think it has to be at least $75,000.-100,000


I would think so too. They were around $75K (for a special order croc Cabat) about 6-7 years ago.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Lahuis said:


> Hi! Does anyone have a bag in the color Monalisa?



I have a campana in Monalisa. The lighting is dim in this pic and hence it looks darker than it is but that is also what I like about this color. Darker indoors and vibrant under sunlight. If you are a purple lover (like I am), you will adore this color.


----------



## GoStanford

frenziedhandbag said:


> I have a campana in Monalisa. The lighting is dim in this pic and hence it looks darker than it is but that is also what I like about this color. Darker indoors and vibrant under sunlight. If you are a purple lover (like I am), you will adore this color.


Really lovely bag.  It's very elegant!  Chat thread seems a little quiet this week.  Sending good wishes to all of you in CA who are near the fires.  We had some lower air quality in SF this week but nothing like how it must be actually closer to the damage.


----------



## PixieChick72

GoStanford said:


> To me, lack of communication is a red flag.  There are many sellers who genuinely want their bags to go to a good home and get used.  I used to be in that “must rescue a nice BV” frame of mind but now I try to wait till I find the right bag from a reliable seller.



I wholeheartedly agree! I am a Seller on eBay and I always answer all of my emails from potential buyers, I want to sell the things I'm not using and make a bit of money doing so.

If it's a high-end item I use up the full 12 photo allocation, showing receipts and authenticity cards. 

Any seller that doesn't communicate with a potential buyer at this early stage should be avoided.

They also make the rest of us genuine sellers look bad and unprofessional.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

GoStanford said:


> Really lovely bag.  It's very elegant.



Thank you! I don't see this style often in my country but had the luxury of seeing two during a local marketplace today. One in a light gray (but not NLG) and another in a red.


----------



## indiaink

In honor of Zoey turning 6 today, here's a shot of two and a half year old Rhyn in the first snow a few weeks ago. Zoey still likes the snow, but prefers to model in the house.


----------



## H’sKisses

indiaink said:


> In honor of Zoey turning 6 today, here's a shot of two and a half year old Rhyn in the first snow a few weeks ago. Zoey still likes the snow, but prefers to model in the house.
> 
> View attachment 4253859



[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## ksuromax

indiaink said:


> In honor of Zoey turning 6 today, here's a shot of two and a half year old Rhyn in the first snow a few weeks ago. Zoey still likes the snow, but prefers to model in the house.
> 
> View attachment 4253859


Happy Birthday, Zoey!!


----------



## muchstuff

indiaink said:


> In honor of Zoey turning 6 today, here's a shot of two and a half year old Rhyn in the first snow a few weeks ago. Zoey still likes the snow, but prefers to model in the house.
> 
> View attachment 4253859


Look at that face!


----------



## grietje

Rhyn is a handsome pup.  And how lucky he is to be outside.  The smoke from the Camp fire is so bad. We are about 75 miles from the fire and the air quality is around 300 in my neighborhood. Lesley and Harry are being kept indoors as are most humans.


----------



## H’sKisses

grietje said:


> Rhyn is a handsome pup.  And how lucky he is to be outside.  The smoke from the Camp fire is so bad. We are about 75 miles from the fire and the air quality is around 300 in my neighborhood. Lesley and Harry are being kept indoors as are most humans.



I can’t imagine what it’s like... it’s such a devastating situation. I just heard from the grapevine that a college friend of mine lost his home and every single thing they own. I’m so amazed at all the brave heroes fighting the fires and going into dangerous territory to check for stranded people and animals. California deserves all the support they can get.


----------



## grietje

It’s  a real mess.  Butte County already had a housing problem and now, there’s even less.  The county housing official said many people will have to move out of state.  Affordable housing is a real problem in California.

My father is abroad and has extended his home to those in need.  @Hershey'sKisses if your college mate needs a home, please pm me.


----------



## CoastalCouture

Even here on the coast, air quality has been up over 200. Today was one of the worst days yet. As with Santa Rosa last year, so many people locally have connections to the burn areas. This is going to take a long time to recover from.


----------



## H’sKisses

grietje said:


> It’s  a real mess.  Butte County already had a housing problem and now, there’s even less.  The county housing official said many people will have to move out of state.  Affordable housing is a real problem in California.
> 
> My father is abroad and has extended his home to those in need.  @Hershey'sKisses if your college mate needs a home, please pm me.



Thank you for your offer, I so appreciate it! He has some friends that he is able to stay with, and someone has already organized getting together some clothing and gift cards for basic necessities. As tragic as this fire is, it’s heartwarming to see so much kindness and generosity in people. Some days, I admit I’m sometimes on the verge of losing faith in humanity. Then something amazing proves me so wrong. [emoji4]


----------



## H’sKisses

And yes, California is crazy expensive. We have seen a crazy number of Californians buying property here in Vegas. Even as home prices are rising here, it’s still very, very affordable compared to California.


----------



## H’sKisses

After hurricane Sandy hit, we saw so many cars with NY plates. Realtor friends said that instead of rebuilding what people lost, they used their insurance payouts to buy homes for cash here.


----------



## grietje

CoastalCouture said:


> Even here on the coast, air quality has been up over 200. Today was one of the worst days yet. As with Santa Rosa last year, so many people locally have connections to the burn areas. This is going to take a long time to recover from.



We dropped from 311 to 296.  It’s just awful. It’s like a fog.  I’ll change my filters next week.  DH and I are heading to Bodega Bay to get a tiny bit of a reprieve.  It’s bad when you’re looking forward to being in unhealthy air rather than hazardous


----------



## muchstuff

grietje said:


> We dropped from 311 to 296.  It’s just awful. It’s like a fog.  I’ll change my filters next week.  DH and I are heading to Bodega Bay to get a tiny bit of a reprieve.  It’s bad when you’re looking forward to being in unhealthy air rather than hazardous


We get the same kind of thing here in the summer (although perhaps not to that degree) when the dozens upon dozens of forest fires break out. The air becomes pretty thick. My heart goes out to all involved in the California disasters.


----------



## ksuromax

no matter matter what happens in the politics, as long as people stay human, kind and unite to support each other when in need, the race has a chance to survive. 
Sending my prayers and hugs of support across the ocean to everyone


----------



## H’sKisses

ksuromax said:


> no matter matter what happens in the politics, as long as people stay human, kind and unite to support each other when in need, the race has a chance to survive.
> Sending my prayers and hugs of support across the ocean to everyone



I completely agree!


----------



## Mousse

The AQI (Air Quality Index) in the Silicon Valley is still in the unhealthy range of 160. We are hoping for relief from the smoke on Tuesday when the winds change and we get some rain. We are limiting outdoor activities and are wearing face masks when we go out. My heart bleeds for those who have lost loved ones and their homes in the devastating Camp Fire.


----------



## muchstuff

Mousse said:


> The AQI (Air Quality Index) in the Silicon Valley is still in the unhealthy range of 160. We are hoping for relief from the smoke on Tuesday when the winds change and we get some rain. We are limiting outdoor activities and are wearing face masks when we go out. My heart bleeds for those who have lost loved ones and their homes in the devastating Camp Fire.


My thoughts are with them as well, and with the first responders and others who have the grim task of working the search for the missing.


----------



## KY bag lady

My prayers are with the fire victims and rescue helpers in California.

 For the last 11 yrs I was a Ca resident but last Feb I moved back home to Ky. I have Asthma and I was worried about the air quality among other things.
So sorry for the losses in Ca. May the support of the community give the victims the strength they need to rebuild their lives.


----------



## Gourmetgal

I’ve been on Big Island for quite a while after a long trip but had to come home to take care of some business and for Thanksgiving.  I’m shocked at the air quality.  Just nixed Thanksgiving in wine country and will have to stay on the peninsula and will hope for rain to wash away the smoke. Yuk.


----------



## Mousse

Gourmetgal said:


> I’ve been on Big Island for quite a while after a long trip but had to come home to take care of some business and for Thanksgiving.  I’m shocked at the air quality.  Just nixed Thanksgiving in wine country and will have to stay on the peninsula and will hope for rain to wash away the smoke. Yuk.



Welcome home. I just heard an updated weather forecast. The winds are supposed to shift on Tuesday afternoon giving us relief from the smoke in the Silicon Valley. Heavy rain is predicted for Weds. We are heading up to Napa for our annual Thanksgiving get away. Our hosts are in the process of building a new house. We are going out for Thanksgiving dinner at the Silverado Country Club. No cooking for any of us this year!


----------



## grietje

Gourmetgal said:


> I’ve been on Big Island for quite a while after a long trip but had to come home to take care of some business and for Thanksgiving.  I’m shocked at the air quality...



Welcome back!  Do you have a place there?  The Big Island is my favorite!  and yes, yuk!  Fortunately you missed the worst of it.



Mousse said:


> Welcome home. I just heard an updated weather forecast. The winds are supposed to shift on Tuesday afternoon giving us relief from the smoke in the Silicon Valley. Heavy rain is predicted for Weds...



I am so excited about the rain. That’ll make the biggest difference in improving the air.  It’ll be nice in Napa and what a treat to just eat well and be with friends.


----------



## grietje

We’ve been in Bodega Bay since Friday night.  The air is much better here (all relative—unhealthy as opposed to hazardous).  I went on a hike with the dogs this morning.  It was ‘only’ 121 so I jumped at the chance!


----------



## CoastalCouture

I finally got a new air purifier and have it running in the bedroom with the door closed. Prior to this, I would wake up in the morning and try to decide which floor in the house had the best air, and whether outside was any better. I’m in the slightly sensitive category and air quality in the 150-160 and above causes a tightness in the chest. I have been wearing a mask when walking the dog.  

If anyone is interested in making a donation  for Fire relief in Northern California, the following agency is local to the burn area. They are right on the scene and 99% of funds will be used for Fire Relief.

https://www.nvcf.org/


----------



## septembersiren

Hoping your turkey is moist 
Your gravy has no lumps
And your family behaves themselves


----------



## Gourmetgal

grietje said:


> Welcome back!  Do you have a place there?  The Big Island is my favorite!  and yes, yuk!  Fortunately you missed the worst of it.
> 
> 
> I am so excited about the rain. That’ll make the biggest difference in improving the air.  It’ll be nice in Napa and what a treat to just eat well and be with friends.




Yes, we do have a house there and spend about 4 months per year there.  We love it.

Air quality seems a little better today but I can’t seem to warm up.  60 degrees never felt so cold!


----------



## CoastalCouture

Rain! We have rain happening right here, right now!


----------



## whateve

CoastalCouture said:


> Rain! We have rain happening right here, right now!


How exciting! I hope we get some too.


----------



## Mousse

The rain is clearing the smoke! Yay, cleaner air.


----------



## Gourmetgal

Our air quality index is finally in the Good zone!


----------



## GoStanford

The rain really has made a difference.  First time since the smoke came into the city that I've been able to see the night sky and clouds.


----------



## whateve

We finally got rain tonight. It sounds so good! We got a new roof last year and this is the most rain that has ever hit it.


----------



## H’sKisses

Hope everyone that celebrates Thanksgiving had a wonderful night last night! We had some family and friends over and had a great time. I totally cheated and bought almost everything pre-made (whole smoked turkey, gravy, cheesy potatoes) from Costco. My sister brought the ham, friend brought homemade cheesecake, and the only thing I made was garlic Parmesan asparagus. Easiest thanksgiving prep ever, and actually really good! I don’t think I’ll ever make another turkey again, as long as Costco has that amazing smoked turkey [emoji23]


----------



## indiaink

Mouth watering after reading this post, you!  You'll have to share your recipe for Garlic Parmesan Asparagus, it can be added to the BV cookbook that @jburgh manages (speaking of, that's time for an update, yes, miss J?)



Hershey'sKisses said:


> Hope everyone that celebrates Thanksgiving had a wonderful night last night! We had some family and friends over and had a great time. I totally cheated and bought almost everything pre-made (whole smoked turkey, gravy, cheesy potatoes) from Costco. My sister brought the ham, friend brought homemade cheesecake, and the only thing I made was garlic Parmesan asparagus. Easiest thanksgiving prep ever, and actually really good! I don’t think I’ll ever make another turkey again, as long as Costco has that amazing smoked turkey [emoji23]


----------



## H’sKisses

indiaink said:


> Mouth watering after reading this post, you!  You'll have to share your recipe for Garlic Parmesan Asparagus, it can be added to the BV cookbook that @jburgh manages (speaking of, that's time for an update, yes, miss J?)



It’s really easy, I don’t follow an actual recipe. I just toss asparagus with olive oil (enough to coat) and mix with as much or as little chopped garlic and some Parmesan. I love garlic so I add a lot!!! A little salt and cracked black pepper, then spread on a pan and stick in the oven at 350 for about 20mins. The time depends as well on how crunchy you want your asparagus.


----------



## whateve

Hershey'sKisses said:


> It’s really easy, I don’t follow an actual recipe. I just toss asparagus with olive oil (enough to coat) and mix with as much or as little chopped garlic and some Parmesan. I love garlic so I add a lot!!! A little salt and cracked black pepper, then spread on a pan and stick in the oven at 350 for about 20mins. The time depends as well on how crunchy you want your asparagus.


I've made this before! But I had to leave out the parmesan as DH hates cheese.


----------



## H’sKisses

whateve said:


> I've made this before! But I had to leave out the parmesan as DH hates cheese.



Hates cheese!!! [emoji33] I sometimes wish I hated it... goes straight to the hips. [emoji23]


----------



## Mousse

We had an amazing dinner at Morimoto Napa tonight. Here are some photos of Morimoto Sashimi, Toro Tartare, and Banana Monkey Bread.


----------



## whateve

Hershey'sKisses said:


> Hates cheese!!! [emoji33] I sometimes wish I hated it... goes straight to the hips. [emoji23]


I love cheese! DH and I aren't compatible food-wise! That's one of the reasons we eat out so much! I try to eat low-carb, so cheese is allowed.


----------



## H’sKisses

Mousse said:


> We had an amazing dinner at Morimoto Napa tonight. Here are some photos of Morimoto Sashimi, Toro Tartare, and Banana Monkey Bread.



That looks amazing!


----------



## Mousse

Hershey'sKisses said:


> That looks amazing!



It was. At first we just looked at the “food art” in awe. Then we devoured every tasty bite. Morimoto is our go to when we visit Napa. The service is impeccable.


----------



## diane278

Happy birthday, Mousse!


----------



## grietje

A very happy birthday dear Mousse!


----------



## muchstuff

Happiest of Birthdays Mousse, eat cake!


----------



## H’sKisses

Happy birthday!!!


----------



## Mousse

diane278 said:


> Happy birthday, Mousse!



Thanks Diane!


----------



## Mousse

grietje said:


> A very happy birthday dear Mousse!



Thanks G!


----------



## Mousse

I’m wearing my Birthday earrings from the F/W 18 inlay deco collection. They go well with other pieces of BV jewelry in my collection.


----------



## sonyamorris

Mousse said:


> I’m wearing my Birthday earrings from the F/W 18 inlay deco collection. They go well with other pieces of BV jewelry in my collection.


Happy birthday Mousse! Happy to see these earrings and other pieces of your amazing jewelry collection.


----------



## Mousse

sonyamorris said:


> Happy birthday Mousse! Happy to see these earrings and other pieces of your amazing jewelry collection.



Thank you!


----------



## septembersiren

Wishing you many more


----------



## Mousse

septembersiren said:


> View attachment 4262436
> 
> 
> Wishing you many more



Thanks my friend!


----------



## jburgh

Happy Birthday!!!


----------



## Phiomega

Mousse said:


> I’m wearing my Birthday earrings from the F/W 18 inlay deco collection. They go well with other pieces of BV jewelry in my collection.



Happy birthday Mousse! Many happy returns!


----------



## GoStanford

Many happy returns, Mousse!  I've learned a lot from your BV wisdom here on tPF.  I also enjoy your photos and wish you a happy celebration.


----------



## Mousse

GoStanford said:


> Many happy returns, Mousse!  I've learned a lot from your BV wisdom here on tPF.  I also enjoy your photos and wish you a happy celebration.



Thank you very much. [emoji8]


----------



## ksuromax

Mousse said:


> I’m wearing my Birthday earrings from the F/W 18 inlay deco collection. They go well with other pieces of BV jewelry in my collection.


Gorgeous choice and happy (belated) birthday!!!


----------



## Elizabel

Hello all
Has anyone seen this style before?
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Thanks heaps
E x


----------



## Flippary

Elizabel said:


> Hello all
> Has anyone seen this style before?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks heaps
> E x



I haven’t seen it before but it looks very nice! Time to visit a BV shop I believe [emoji4]


----------



## grietje

Elizabel said:


> Hello all
> Has anyone seen this style before?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks heaps
> E x



Not in person but I believe it’s similar to a limited edition made for the Hawaii boutiques.  Let me see if I can find it.

Found it!
https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/exclusive-totes-for-spring-summer-2018.981696/


----------



## Elizabel

grietje said:


> Not in person but I believe it’s similar to a limited edition made for the Hawaii boutiques.  Let me see if I can find it.
> 
> Found it!
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/exclusive-totes-for-spring-summer-2018.981696/



It’s nice! That one has a different strap. The Barolo has a two tone strap with it. I’m not diving in...although it is tempting....

E x


----------



## grietje

Well the chamomile pillow arrived today. And I didn’t love it.  I wanted it to have a bit more green. So it’s oacked up and ready to go back.

I’m disappointed but is it bad that I’m also a hair relieved so I can plot something else?!


----------



## GoStanford

grietje said:


> Well the chamomile pillow arrived today. And I didn’t love it.  I wanted it to have a bit more green.


How would you describe it?  Is it more yellow?  I'm curious as I have a chamomile lanyard on its way and I was hoping it was a neon green but I think it may fall more on the yellow side.  That's potentially OK but I'll have to see.


----------



## H’sKisses

grietje said:


> Well the chamomile pillow arrived today. And I didn’t love it.  I wanted it to have a bit more green. So it’s oacked up and ready to go back.
> 
> I’m disappointed but is it bad that I’m also a hair relieved so I can plot something else?!



I’m always plotting, so I totally get it! [emoji23]


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

Hey everyone, long time no see~

I found it very easy to stay away from BV in the past 2 seasons   But I just gave in and have the Quetsche Bella consigned to me and it should be here tomorrow.  Let's see if it's a keeper or not. 

How's everything with all of you?  I started a new job.  I almost finished my paralegal certificate. Nickel's been diagnosed with a mild case of luxating patella (loose knee) - no surgery is needed but I have just started him on a doggie fitness program to help him tightening his core and leg muscles so we have to go to class every week and do homework in between. 

Sharing a picture of my boy rocking his holidays bow tie~


----------



## septembersiren

BV_LC_poodle said:


> Hey everyone, long time no see~
> 
> I found it very easy to stay away from BV in the past 2 seasons   But I just gave in and have the Quetsche Bella consigned to me and it should be here tomorrow.  Let's see if it's a keeper or not.
> 
> How's everything with all of you?  I started a new job.  I almost finished my paralegal certificate. Nickel's been diagnosed with a mild case of luxating patella (loose knee) - no surgery is needed but I have just started him on a doggie fitness program to help him tightening his core and leg muscles so we have to go to class every week and do homework in between.
> 
> Sharing a picture of my boy rocking his holidays bow tie~
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4266303



Nickel is very handsome


----------



## southernbelle43

BV_LC_poodle said:


> Hey everyone, long time no see~
> 
> I found it very easy to stay away from BV in the past 2 seasons   But I just gave in and have the Quetsche Bella consigned to me and it should be here tomorrow.  Let's see if it's a keeper or not.
> 
> How's everything with all of you?  I started a new job.  I almost finished my paralegal certificate. Nickel's been diagnosed with a mild case of luxating patella (loose knee) - no surgery is needed but I have just started him on a doggie fitness program to help him tightening his core and leg muscles so we have to go to class every week and do homework in between.
> 
> Sharing a picture of my boy rocking his holidays bow tie~
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4266303


Ah, so cute!!!  As a  lawyer I appreciate paralegals.  Congratulations.

 s.


----------



## indiaink

BV_LC_poodle said:


> Hey everyone, long time no see~
> 
> I found it very easy to stay away from BV in the past 2 seasons   But I just gave in and have the Quetsche Bella consigned to me and it should be here tomorrow.  Let's see if it's a keeper or not.
> 
> How's everything with all of you?  I started a new job.  I almost finished my paralegal certificate. Nickel's been diagnosed with a mild case of luxating patella (loose knee) - no surgery is needed but I have just started him on a doggie fitness program to help him tightening his core and leg muscles so we have to go to class every week and do homework in between.
> 
> Sharing a picture of my boy rocking his holidays bow tie~
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4266303


Welcome back! Dear Nickel ...  Having worked with Shiba Inus, I am very familiar with the luxating patella, which seems to be a slight genetic inclination in that breed. They always recover nicely with care, and I *know* your boy gets the best of the best, and is besides a strong Poodley-type! What do you think started his loose knee business?


----------



## H’sKisses

BV_LC_poodle said:


> Hey everyone, long time no see~
> 
> I found it very easy to stay away from BV in the past 2 seasons   But I just gave in and have the Quetsche Bella consigned to me and it should be here tomorrow.  Let's see if it's a keeper or not.
> 
> How's everything with all of you?  I started a new job.  I almost finished my paralegal certificate. Nickel's been diagnosed with a mild case of luxating patella (loose knee) - no surgery is needed but I have just started him on a doggie fitness program to help him tightening his core and leg muscles so we have to go to class every week and do homework in between.
> 
> Sharing a picture of my boy rocking his holidays bow tie~
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4266303



What a handsome boy he is! I hope he isn’t in pain... I’m not familiar with luxating patella. My old man is 14 and has a bad back. He fell off the bed 5 years ago. He has episodes every couple of years and has had to be on pain meds when something happens. 

We started him on CBD oil this year and that’s helped with his stiffness so far. I have no idea if it will help with this condition at all, I just wanted to throw it out there! Sending positive vibes to you and handsome Nickel!


----------



## septembersiren

Someone was getting a belly rub after her mani/pedi at the groomers


----------



## minimom

One of my pups has a 2 luxating patella in one knee and had surgery on the other a couple of years ago.   His was a 4 so we felt like it was causing him too much discomfort.    He did great after the surgery and the 2 has not progressed.  I give him supplements to help and also feed fresh food for both of mine.   
He is just an awesome looking pup!







BV_LC_poodle said:


> Hey everyone, long time no see~
> 
> I found it very easy to stay away from BV in the past 2 seasons   But I just gave in and have the Quetsche Bella consigned to me and it should be here tomorrow.  Let's see if it's a keeper or not.
> 
> How's everything with all of you?  I started a new job.  I almost finished my paralegal certificate. Nickel's been diagnosed with a mild case of luxating patella (loose knee) - no surgery is needed but I have just started him on a doggie fitness program to help him tightening his core and leg muscles so we have to go to class every week and do homework in between.
> 
> Sharing a picture of my boy rocking his holidays bow tie~
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4266303


----------



## grietje

GoStanford said:


> How would you describe it?  Is it more yellow?  I'm curious as I have a chamomile lanyard on its way and I was hoping it was a neon green but I think it may fall more on the yellow side.  That's potentially OK but I'll have to see.



It's definitely not neon green. The shade has quite a bit of yellow/brown in it.  I think as an accent piece it might look better.  I had only seen the color paired with the same season's lavender hue and so it looked good with that.


----------



## grietje

BV_LC_poodle said:


> Hey everyone, long time no see~



Hi J!  Nikkel looks very good.  Hopefully the ailment can be managed relatively easily.

And your life reads busy and good. Are you still traveling a lot?  BV may not have missed you but we have.  Hopefully, you can stop by and say hello a bit more.


----------



## chiisaibunny

grietje said:


> It's definitely not neon green. The shade has quite a bit of yellow/brown in it.  I think as an accent piece it might look better.  I had only seen the color paired with the same season's lavender hue and so it looked good with that.



I don’t know if this will help but here’s chamomile in cervo and Nappa. The lanyard is argento. I included the ‘stuff’ on my desk to help with color comparison. The eyeglass case is black and the see’s candy box is wrapped in a green sleeve with white snowflakes. The color is not super bright. My neighbor saw the bag and said avocado, but he’s a guy so take it with a grain.


----------



## septembersiren

When Wicky got her mani/pedi yesterday they sprayed her with a “hair conditioner “ seems she has hair and fur
It was blueberry scented 
I could bite her she smells so good
She is NOT stinky Stu anymore


----------



## Mousse

BV_LC_poodle said:


> Hey everyone, long time no see~
> Sharing a picture of my boy rocking his holidays bow tie~
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4266303



Welcome back. So happy to see a photo of the very handsome Nickel. Hope his knee is feeling better!


----------



## Mousse

septembersiren said:


> When Wicky got her mani/pedi yesterday they sprayed her with a “hair conditioner “ seems she has hair and fur
> It was blueberry scented
> I could bite her she smells so good
> She is NOT stinky Stu anymore



Wicky is so lucky to have such a caring Mom! [emoji8]


----------



## grietje

chiisaibunny said:


> View attachment 4266820
> 
> 
> I don’t know if this will help but here’s chamomile in cervo and Nappa. The lanyard is argento. I included the ‘stuff’ on my desk to help with color comparison. The eyeglass case is black and the see’s candy box is wrapped in a green sleeve with white snowflakes. The color is not super bright. My neighbor saw the bag and said avocado, but he’s a guy so take it with a grain.



I wish it was that color!  May be I got a bad avocado!  A color in cervo tends to be more saturated so I think the hue is nice there. And your card case looks plenty green but my pillow was too brown and muddy looking.


----------



## H’sKisses

chiisaibunny said:


> View attachment 4266820
> 
> 
> I don’t know if this will help but here’s chamomile in cervo and Nappa. The lanyard is argento. I included the ‘stuff’ on my desk to help with color comparison. The eyeglass case is black and the see’s candy box is wrapped in a green sleeve with white snowflakes. The color is not super bright. My neighbor saw the bag and said avocado, but he’s a guy so take it with a grain.



Love the little Starbucks ornaments!!!


----------



## minimom

Mousse said:


> Wicky is so lucky to have such a caring Mom! [emoji8]



Reminds me that I need to schedule grooming for mine and they also use some sort of blueberry shampoo. Love to bury my nose when I cuddle them after a nice bath.


----------



## chiisaibunny

grietje said:


> I wish it was that color!  May be I got a bad avocado!  A color in cervo tends to be more saturated so I think the hue is nice there. And your card case looks plenty green but my pillow was too brown and muddy looking.



Major bummer that you got a bad avocado. I’m sure there will be something else that comes along and makes you smile. I was thinking of getting the lanyard as well but restrained myself. 
I debated for a while on the color in general but I kinda like some ‘crazy’ colors in bags and slgs so I went for it. I’m adjusting to the style, too, wish it was a tad bigger but not as large as the medium cervo. But it is bigger than the iron bag but still small so it’s a plus.


----------



## chiisaibunny

Hershey'sKisses said:


> Love the little Starbucks ornaments!!!



Thanks! I haven purchased one in a while but I might look this year.


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

Thanks everybody for the warm welcome back messages. Not attracted to any of the BV colors/styles the past two seasons. My bank account loves it. LOL

Nickel is not in pain. He doesn’t need surgery. I’m giving him some supplements and we are doing more warm-ups and cool-downs before and after his frisbee sessions. We went to a few massage classes to learn how to give him massages and we are now doing a fitness program.  He enjoys all the classes and massages. 

We still travel quite a bit. We are leaving for Chiang Mai, Thailand next week. Can’t wait for all the good food and spa treatments! 

Haven’t been staying online as much as before. The political atmosphere and all the wildfires are making it very difficult for me to stay in touch with the cyber world and not be bothered so I only get online to get work done and stay offline as much as I can.


----------



## GoStanford

chiisaibunny said:


> I don’t know if this will help but here’s chamomile in cervo and Nappa.


Awesome - thank you for posting the color comparison photo!  I'm still optimistic for chamomile - but I do think the BV website photo makes it look very different than your IRL photo, so thank you for posting yours!


----------



## ksuromax

GoStanford said:


> How would you describe it?  Is it more yellow?  I'm curious as I have a chamomile lanyard on its way and I was hoping it was a neon green but I think it may fall more on the yellow side.  That's potentially OK but I'll have to see.





grietje said:


> I wish it was that color!  May be I got a bad avocado!  A color in cervo tends to be more saturated so I think the hue is nice there. And your card case looks plenty green but my pillow was too brown and muddy looking.


just my 2 cents in, i don't have anything to show the pics for ref, but i saw the colour irl, and i agree with Grietje, it's the case when you expect to see more green, but instead you have yellowish something. Just like extra virgin olive oil. It's a great colour for those who love earthy tones and have olive skin, i think.


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> just my 2 cents in, i don't have anything to show the pics for ref, but i saw the colour irl, and i agree with Grietje, it's the case when you expect to see more green, but instead you have yellowish something. Just like extra virgin olive oil. It's a great colour for those who love earthy tones and have olive skin, i think.


I always refer to the name of the colour. Chamomile flowers are definitely more yellow/hint of green.


----------



## grietje

ksuromax said:


> just my 2 cents in, i don't have anything to show the pics for ref, but i saw the colour irl, and i agree with Grietje, it's the case when you expect to see more green, but instead you have yellowish something. Just like extra virgin olive oil. It's a great colour for those who love earthy tones and have olive skin, i think.



Thing is, it photographs much greener.  And I relied on the photo.  It’s actually a nice color but I was purposely getting it to pair with some Hawaiian print sundresses I have and those greens were more green and had a brighter lime-ish hue.  So it simply didn’t go with what I had in mind for it.



muchstuff said:


> I always refer to the name of the colour. Chamomile flowers are definitely more yellow/hint of green.



I didn’t know that.  And that you wrote that, I went ‘duhhhh’.  BV often names their colors after something real. I should have done my homework!


----------



## septembersiren

I am so proud of my DIL and my son for having dreams and making them into reality 
Salty Sisters is gourmet popcorn in Treasure Island Florida 
Boardwalk Grille in it’s 11th year on John’s Pass Madeira Beach Florida 

I wish them continued success and happiness


----------



## Mousse

septembersiren said:


> View attachment 4268394
> 
> View attachment 4268395
> 
> 
> I am so proud of my DIL and my son for having dreams and making them into reality
> Salty Sisters is gourmet popcorn in Treasure Island Florida
> Boardwalk Grille in it’s 11th year on John’s Pass Madeira Beach Florida
> 
> I wish them continued success and happiness



Congrats to your family!


----------



## muchstuff

grietje said:


> Thing is, it photographs much greener.  And I relied on the photo.  It’s actually a nice color but I was purposely getting it to pair with some Hawaiian print sundresses I have and those greens were more green and had a brighter lime-ish hue.  So it simply didn’t go with what I had in mind for it.
> 
> 
> 
> I didn’t know that.  And that you wrote that, I went ‘duhhhh’.  BV often names their colors after something real. I should have done my homework!


So does Balenciaga (or they used to). I often use Google translate to find out the English meaning and go from there. For instance, with BV, who knew questche means "damson" in English? But it truly is close to the colour of a dusty purple damson plum!


----------



## Silkpearl

chiisaibunny said:


> View attachment 4266820
> 
> 
> I don’t know if this will help but here’s chamomile in cervo and Nappa. The lanyard is argento. I included the ‘stuff’ on my desk to help with color comparison. The eyeglass case is black and the see’s candy box is wrapped in a green sleeve with white snowflakes. The color is not super bright. My neighbor saw the bag and said avocado, but he’s a guy so take it with a grain.


This looks a very interesting bag - how do you like it?


----------



## H’sKisses

Elizabel said:


> Hi Authenticators
> I think I have a further option for Veneta...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can you please confirm this one is good?
> 
> I know this is probably a little off topic but could you see a need for having both a medium and a large black Veneta? I feel medium is more arm carry and the large does everything else? Or too much of a good thing?
> 
> Thanks in advance
> 
> E x



Personally, I’d rather have 2 different styles... The medium is too small for me, so if I were in your shoes, I’d have a large Veneta for the shoulder and a different style that is arm carry in something smaller... OR if you prefer the medium Veneta, get something larger in a different style for the shoulder. Maybe a Nero baseball? Just my 2 cents. Good luck!!! [emoji4]


----------



## indiaink

Elizabel said:


> Hi Authenticators
> I think I have a further option for Veneta...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can you please confirm this one is good?
> 
> I know this is probably a little off topic but could you see a need for having both a medium and a large black Veneta? I feel medium is more arm carry and the large does everything else? Or too much of a good thing?
> 
> Thanks in advance
> 
> E x


Authentic.  If the style works for you, by all means - a medium is more hand carry, the large would be your workhorse bag.


----------



## Elizabel

indiaink said:


> Authentic.  If the style works for you, by all means - a medium is more hand carry, the large would be your workhorse bag.



Thanks again, indiaink! 

I think I can mount a case for both. It would be my third large so I know exactly what to expect and Nero is obviously a classic. It would be my first medium and I know I can’t do shoulder carry with it, but sometimes you just need a smaller bag and I was thinking this would cross into evening territory- I can’t do knots like you girls, just too small for me. Yes, more casual for sure but it suits my lifestyle. I think I’d be covered though for all occasions requiring black bags...and for variety I could always pull out my black Campana [emoji16]

Thanks heaps 
E x


----------



## Mousse

The Nor Cal BVettes  (CoastalCouture, Diane278, Grietje and I) had a mini meetup today in Carmel. David hosted us at the Carmel Boutique. We ended the evening with an amazing dinner at Dametra.


----------



## H’sKisses

Mousse said:


> The Nor Cal BVettes  (CoastalCouture, Diane278, Grietje and I) had a mini meetup today in Carmel. David hosted us at the Carmel Boutique. We ended the evening with an amazing dinner at Dametra.



Is there a bag group shot? [emoji4]


----------



## diane278

Grietje, Mousse, Coastal Couture & Diane278


Hershey'sKisses said:


> Is there a bag group shot? [emoji4]


Yes...here it is!


----------



## H’sKisses

diane278 said:


> Grietje, Mousse, Coastal Couture & Diane278
> 
> Yes...here it is!
> View attachment 4270507



[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## grietje

Lovely afternoon, lovely evening and lovely company.


----------



## whateve

diane278 said:


> Grietje, Mousse, Coastal Couture & Diane278
> 
> Yes...here it is!
> View attachment 4270507


I wish I could have gone. I'd have loved to try on that blue bag! I'm just a little too far away from Carmel to have made that work.


----------



## TotinScience

ladies! I know this has probably been asked many times before, but is there a BV BST of sorts somewhere on Facebook or elsewhere? I want to put an ISO on a particular bag, because right now my only option is to keep checking ebay and luxury resellers


----------



## ksuromax

whateve said:


> I wish I could have gone. I'd have loved to try on that blue bag! I'm just a little too far away from Carmel to have made that work.


I believe it's Moussie's Canard hobo (we're twins) and she is such a chameleon! not blue at all, but can look anything from green, or blue palette!


----------



## ksuromax

diane278 said:


> Grietje, Mousse, Coastal Couture & Diane278
> 
> Yes...here it is!
> View attachment 4270507


    
Hope you had a lovely day, ladies!


----------



## indiaink

TotinScience said:


> ladies! I know this has probably been asked many times before, but is there a BV BST of sorts somewhere on Facebook or elsewhere? I want to put an ISO on a particular bag, because right now my only option is to keep checking ebay and luxury resellers


Nope - basically, though, all you need to do is just post that you'd really love it if somebody PM'd you if they see a particular bag. The BVettes absolutely LOVE enabling!!!    With our worldwide fanbase, one never knows when a hard-to-find or a much-wanted BV will be spotted!


----------



## Mousse

ksuromax said:


> I believe it's Moussie's Canard hobo (we're twins) and she is such a chameleon! not blue at all, but can look anything from green, or blue palette!



Correct. It’s my canard Cervo hobo. She was stuffed with BV SLGs.


----------



## ksuromax

Mousse said:


> Correct. It’s my canard Cervo hobo. She was stuffed with BV SLGs.


i knew it!  i need to pull out mine, missed it lately (cheating with Bal )


----------



## H’sKisses

TotinScience said:


> ladies! I know this has probably been asked many times before, but is there a BV BST of sorts somewhere on Facebook or elsewhere? I want to put an ISO on a particular bag, because right now my only option is to keep checking ebay and luxury resellers



I was just thinking a thread needs to be started for “In Search Of” items!!! It would help people find what they need, and maybe even help others rehome items to someone they “know” on here?


----------



## indiaink

Hershey'sKisses said:


> I was just thinking a thread needs to be started for “In Search Of” items!!! It would help people find what they need, and maybe even help others rehome items to someone they “know” on here?


I’m pretty certain we wouldn’t be allowed to advertise rehoming.


----------



## H’sKisses

indiaink said:


> I’m pretty certain we wouldn’t be allowed to advertise rehoming.



I didn’t think so... I was thinking maybe just in response to someone’s ISO. Either way, a thread like that would be great, even if it’s just to help lead someone to what they’re looking for.


----------



## TotinScience

Hershey'sKisses said:


> I didn’t think so... I was thinking maybe just in response to someone’s ISO. Either way, a thread like that would be great, even if it’s just to help lead someone to what they’re looking for.


Yeah that was my worry as well ! 

My dream bag to find is a medium convertible in a dark brown - such a unicorn of a bag these days


----------



## frenziedhandbag

TotinScience said:


> My dream bag to find is a medium convertible in a dark brown - such a unicorn of a bag these days



Just throwing it out there. Have you called the outlets to check stock availability? My SA informed that she received convertibles at her outlet but I can't recall the size offhand. She has it in black and NLG. Her name is Connie and she is at Woodbury outlet. Even if she do not have the color you are looking for, let her know and leave her your contacts? She does a wonderful job of keeping track for clients.


----------



## whateve

Hershey'sKisses said:


> I was just thinking a thread needs to be started for “In Search Of” items!!! It would help people find what they need, and maybe even help others rehome items to someone they “know” on here?





indiaink said:


> I’m pretty certain we wouldn’t be allowed to advertise rehoming.


A thread like that would be fine, as long as people weren't trying to sell or rehome to the posters. They have one in Coach: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/help-find-coach-item.77419/ If people see it listed on a site or in a store, they can tell the poster where to find it. You could ask a mod to make it a sticky.


----------



## whateve

ksuromax said:


> I believe it's Moussie's Canard hobo (we're twins) and she is such a chameleon! not blue at all, but can look anything from green, or blue palette!





Mousse said:


> Correct. It’s my canard Cervo hobo. She was stuffed with BV SLGs.


That's my current dream bag!


----------



## TotinScience

frenziedhandbag said:


> Just throwing it out there. Have you called the outlets to check stock availability? My SA informed that she received convertibles at her outlet but I can't recall the size offhand. She has it in black and NLG. Her name is Connie and she is at Woodbury outlet. Even if she do not have the color you are looking for, let her know and leave her your contacts? She does a wonderful job of keeping track for clients.


Thanks so much for the information - another wonderful TPFer gave me info of her SA at an outlet as well. It does seem like black ones are available, but I was told that brown ones almost never make it to the outlets . There is one currently just like I want on VC, but it's for a price I am not willing to pay for pre-owned (it's higher than an outlet price!) plus a seller is located in Italy, so import tax would be high as well. 
I actually was able to get my hands on a large convertible in Ebano at an AMAZING price for that bag, but sadly, that bag is way to big for me (and I am not a petite person). There is just something about that style/color combo that speaks to me!


----------



## GoStanford

Art by Wendy Macnaughton - introducing the color of the year for 2019.


----------



## whateve

GoStanford said:


> Art by Wendy Macnaughton - introducing the color of the year for 2019.
> View attachment 4271411


I already have several orange and coral bags. I guess I'm ready for next year!


----------



## diane278

A few more random photos from the Carmel meet-up.


----------



## CoastalCouture

Had a wonderful time in Carmel. I was quite taken by the Nodini with the Intrecciato Plume (feather) treatment. Here are both the teal Brighton and the Questche versions. Subtly different from one another.  The teal came home with me and will be wrapped up under the tree.


----------



## diane278

CoastalCouture said:


> Had a wonderful time in Carmel. I was quite taken by the Nodini with the Intrecciato Plume (feather) treatment. Here are both the teal Brighton and the Questche versions. Subtly different from one another.  The teal came home with me and will be wrapped up under the tree.
> View attachment 4271658
> View attachment 4271659
> View attachment 4271660


Looks great! Loving it on you with that jacket.....


----------



## CoastalCouture

diane278 said:


> Looks great! Loving it on you with that jacket.....



Thank you, Diane278!


----------



## Mousse

CoastalCouture said:


> Had a wonderful time in Carmel. I was quite taken by the Nodini with the Intrecciato Plume (feather) treatment. Here are both the teal Brighton and the Questche versions. Subtly different from one another.  The teal came home with me and will be wrapped up under the tree.
> View attachment 4271658
> View attachment 4271659
> View attachment 4271660



You wear it well! Enjoy. Had fun hanging out in Carmel.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

TotinScience said:


> I was told that brown ones almost never make it to the outlets



My pleasure to share. I do hope you find the color and size you are looking for. Nero never makes it to the outlets but the fact now that we are seeing classic styles in Nero at the outlets.... I think anything is possible and worth a try. Good luck in your hunt. My friend is looking for the large convertible in Nero. I am looking out for her too. As soon as I see a medium in a brown, I'll alert you.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

CoastalCouture said:


> The teal came home with me



It looks absolutely stunning on you and a terrific match with your jacket.


----------



## septembersiren

diane278 said:


> A few more random photos from the Carmel meet-up.
> View attachment 4271482
> View attachment 4271483
> View attachment 4271485
> View attachment 4271486
> View attachment 4271487



I want to live in the drawer with the knot bags


----------



## indiaink

frenziedhandbag said:


> My pleasure to share. I do hope you find the color and size you are looking for. Nero never makes it to the outlets but the fact now that we are seeing classic styles in Nero at the outlets.... I think anything is possible and worth a try. Good luck in your hunt. My friend is looking for the large convertible in Nero. I am looking out for her too. As soon as I see a medium in a brown, I'll alert you.


Here is a large convertible in Nero - needless to say, not my auction:
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Bottega-Ve...=item4d8432e4ce:g:PS0AAOSwCNlcCWuQ:rk:12:pf:0

I'd ask for photos of the authenticity tag...


----------



## frenziedhandbag

indiaink said:


> Here is a large convertible in Nero - needless to say, not my auction:
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Bottega-Ve...=item4d8432e4ce:g:PS0AAOSwCNlcCWuQ:rk:12:pf:0
> 
> I'd ask for photos of the authenticity tag...


Grateful thank you India! I'll pass on the link to my friend. [emoji2]


----------



## septembersiren

I don’t know if Wicky was cold or not
I sure was 
Supposed to go down into the low 20’s tonight


----------



## grietje

It’s a brisk morning (for Sacramento).  About 45 degrees. And Harry and Lesley are still in bed.  These two don’t do cold and early mornings well.


----------



## ksuromax

septembersiren said:


> View attachment 4273006
> 
> 
> I don’t know if Wicky was cold or not
> I sure was
> Supposed to go down into the low 20’s tonight


omg, so cuuute!!!


----------



## TotinScience

indiaink said:


> Here is a large convertible in Nero - needless to say, not my auction:
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Bottega-Ve...=item4d8432e4ce:g:PS0AAOSwCNlcCWuQ:rk:12:pf:0
> 
> I'd ask for photos of the authenticity tag...


I actually asked that seller for a tag (as the bag is actually a medium based on what it looks like and dimensions), but they said there is no tag and everything is in photos. I would not risk that one.


----------



## Mousse

septembersiren said:


> View attachment 4273006
> 
> 
> I don’t know if Wicky was cold or not
> I sure was
> Supposed to go down into the low 20’s tonight



What a cute doggie! [emoji240]


----------



## indiaink

TotinScience said:


> I actually asked that seller for a tag (as the bag is actually a medium based on what it looks like and dimensions), but they said there is no tag and everything is in photos. I would not risk that one.


Well that's an odd duck - looking at it closer now I see a number of things that quietly say this isn't authentic. Zipper pull, heat stamp, wrinkled leather placket around the zipper - poor quality.  Those pockets inside?  Nah. The lack of that all important tag sealed the deal!  Or rather, didn't.


----------



## septembersiren

I was a good girl this year
No coal or reindeer poop for me


----------



## septembersiren

I came home from work to find our Xmas cactus in full bloom


----------



## ksuromax

septembersiren said:


> View attachment 4273995
> 
> 
> 
> I came home from work to find our Xmas cactus in full bloom


oh, how beautiful!!


----------



## GoStanford

My chamomile lanyard arrived.  I didn’t have anything great handy for a color comparison.  It is a chartreuse but not bright at all.  A nice color but not what I envisioned.  I think avocado actually is a good description (the pulp, not the skin).


----------



## grietje

GoStanford said:


> My chamomile lanyard arrived.  I didn’t have anything great handy for a color comparison.  It is a chartreuse but not bright at all.  A nice color but not what I envisioned...]


Will you keep it?  And I feel validated in the ‘not I envisioned comment’. That’s exactly how I felt about it.


----------



## GoStanford

grietje said:


> Will you keep it?  And I feel validated in the ‘not I envisioned comment’. That’s exactly how I felt about it.


I'm returning it.  This is one of the hardest colors to photograph and get accurate!  Beautiful product but just not what I was looking for at this time.


----------



## septembersiren

GoStanford said:


> My chamomile lanyard arrived.  I didn’t have anything great handy for a color comparison.  It is a chartreuse but not bright at all.  A nice color but not what I envisioned.  I think avocado actually is a good description (the pulp, not the skin).
> View attachment 4274189



I like the color
A subdued grassy sorta color


----------



## grietje

septembersiren said:


> I like the color
> A subdued grassy sorta color



That’s just it.  It’s NOT grassy in real life.  For me it photographs than it looks.  I think the Cervo items in this color probably look better because the color is more saturated.


----------



## diane278

I was just checking out Von’s pre-fall post of photos.
Good news for me....I see a clutch that I find interesting:


But then I saw what can only be called a “knock off” of an Elsa Peretti horseshoe belt & buckle that has been around for decades. I know this, because I own one.  The buckle looks identical but the leather strap is slightly different.  I’ve worshipped at the BV altar for 6-7 years because of their distinctive designs. 


I guess time will tell.....


----------



## septembersiren

diane278 said:


> I was just checking out Von’s pre-fall post of photos.
> Good news for me....I see a clutch that I find interesting:
> View attachment 4278496
> 
> But then I saw what can only be called a “knock off” of an Elsa Peretti horseshoe belt & buckle that has been around for decades. I know this, because I own one.  The buckle looks identical but the leather strap is slightly different.  I’ve worshipped at the BV altar for 6-7 years because of their distinctive designs.
> View attachment 4278497
> 
> I guess time will tell.....



I like the clutch 
It is minimal 
Your style


----------



## diane278

septembersiren said:


> I like the clutch
> It is minimal
> Your style


I think so, from what I can see. One thing I’m hoping for is the option of white metals rather than the gold finishes. I am more thankful every day for my current collection.....


----------



## septembersiren

I think everyone should keep an open mind and wait until he puts a real collection together 
There is no good in being judgmental 
He has big shoes to fill so let’s wait and see what he does


----------



## anniebhu

Hope this is the right place to post.

I have found a medium Veneta on sale and I really like the style and the price is good.  The dilemma is that I have a campagna in a similar colour and I really don’t need another bag....but I don’t want to miss out in case the style is discontinued....ahhhh what to do????


----------



## H’sKisses

anniebhu said:


> Hope this is the right place to post.
> 
> I have found a medium Veneta on sale and I really like the style and the price is good.  The dilemma is that I have a campagna in a similar colour and I really don’t need another bag....but I don’t want to miss out in case the style is discontinued....ahhhh what to do????



I guess it depends... what are the 2 “similar” colors? Knowing this would help me form an opinion.


----------



## anniebhu

Hershey'sKisses said:


> I guess it depends... what are the 2 “similar” colors? Knowing this would help me form an opinion.



Ebano and expresso. 

Since I posted, I’ve been thinking that maybe I shouldn’t buy based on ‘panic’


----------



## H’sKisses

anniebhu said:


> Ebano and expresso.
> 
> Since I posted, I’ve been thinking that maybe I shouldn’t buy based on ‘panic’




Hmmmm... I “know” they’re not the same, but I personally wouldn’t have an ebano and espresso in Campana and a Veneta... perhaps wait for a bag in Cervo instead of a Veneta? That way, even if the colors are very similar, the bags are quite different? 

But I do get your dilemma if it’s a good deal... that’s exactly how I am.

Whatever your decision, it won’t be wrong. There’s really no such thing as too many BVs [emoji23]


----------



## GoStanford

This website can be hilarious (tPF I mean).  I was browsing through some thread for confessions in the general conversation area, and the same person had back-to-back verrrry unusual confessions, and I thought, "Wow, she leads a complex life."  Then it turned out she was the moderator of the thread, to whom people send their deepest secret confessions, and she posts them to keep things anonymous.


----------



## whateve

GoStanford said:


> This website can be hilarious (tPF I mean).  I was browsing through some thread for confessions in the general conversation area, and the same person had back-to-back verrrry unusual confessions, and I thought, "Wow, she leads a complex life."  Then it turned out she was the moderator of the thread, to whom people send their deepest secret confessions, and she posts them to keep things anonymous.


I've read that thread! If I had a secret confession, I don't think I would send it by email to anyone! Then it wouldn't be secret anymore!


----------



## sonyamorris

GoStanford said:


> unusual confessions


Can you share please a link for the thread in private message? TIA!
(I have to explore other subforums too, for now I read only BV thread and occasionally something other)


----------



## sonyamorris

Have a chance to buy a key holder that I think I will use as a smallest wallet only for notes and coins.
A lady in my city sells two of them, brand new, China Red and Mallow (?) metallic.
I have to decide between two and I have concerns that I will buy both!
Someone have this SLG? How do you feel about it?
And also I would like to understand how this type of metallics shows wear. 
Could you ladies share some pictures of well-loved metallic items?


----------



## ksuromax

sonyamorris said:


> Have a chance to buy a key holder that I think I will use as a smallest wallet only for notes and coins.
> A lady in my city sells two of them, brand new, China Red and Mallow (?) metallic.
> I have to decide between two and I have concerns that I will buy both!
> Someone have this SLG? How do you feel about it?
> And also I would like to understand how this type of metallics shows wear.
> Could you ladies share some pictures of well-loved metallic items?


yes, one is Mallow metallic gross grain, i have a pouch in the same colour/finish, i don't use it often, so i can't comment on wear, but my Armatura Veneta from 2009 has gross grain finish, too, and looks absolutely great!
the red looks more like Vesuvio, or, it's my screen playing funny?


----------



## chiisaibunny

sonyamorris said:


> Have a chance to buy a key holder that I think I will use as a smallest wallet only for notes and coins.
> A lady in my city sells two of them, brand new, China Red and Mallow (?) metallic.
> I have to decide between two and I have concerns that I will buy both!
> Someone have this SLG? How do you feel about it?
> And also I would like to understand how this type of metallics shows wear.
> Could you ladies share some pictures of well-loved metallic items?



I have 3 of these(corot, electrique and monalisa) and one in the larger size(monalisa) with the exterior pocket. I don’t use the larger one often because it’s bigger than what I use it for. I keep my keys, attached to the ring, plus my car key fob and desk key, all in the pouch. I really like them and clip them to the lanyard on my bag so I don’t have to search for my keys. I have a couple LV ones but don’t use those as often as my BV ones. If it was available in antique silver or argento I’d get another one. They show some wear after a while on the piping around the edge. My newest one is stiffer than the older but I know it will soften. I’m guessing the metallic will wear reasonably, I have wallets etc in metallics and they all look good.


----------



## V0N1B2

Winter chez V0N


----------



## H’sKisses

V0N1B2 said:


> Winter chez V0N
> View attachment 4284662



[emoji33][emoji33][emoji33]


----------



## septembersiren

V0N1B2 said:


> Winter chez V0N
> View attachment 4284662



Brrrrrrr


----------



## Mousse

Hershey'sKisses said:


> [emoji33][emoji33][emoji33]



Beautiful photo!


----------



## CoastalCouture

V0N1B2 said:


> Winter chez V0N
> View attachment 4284662



I hear this storm packed a little wind and took out a little power here, there and everywhere.


----------



## ksuromax

V0N1B2 said:


> Winter chez V0N
> View attachment 4284662


on the opposite side of the globe it's equally beautiful (and cold)


----------



## floodette

am so excited!!!

i always want to have medium veneta. in fcat it was on my 2019 wishlist.

then yesterday i saw a very beautiful OPERA med. veneta in excellent condition and very good price. she is at home now, spending x mas season with me....


----------



## septembersiren

Merry Christmas to those that celebrate
Hope Santa brings you lots of BV
[emoji318][emoji319][emoji268][emoji253]


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

May your Christmas be filled with lots of love, joy and yummy treats!


----------



## muchstuff

BV_LC_poodle said:


> May your Christmas be filled with lots of love, joy and yummy treats!
> View attachment 4287443
> View attachment 4287444


Windy enough here the other day to blow the ears off a poodle...people in some areas will be without power for Christmas.


----------



## grietje

Happy Christmas to all of you!  I hope you have a nice day and enjoy yourselves!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Merry Christmas to my fellow BVettes! May all of you enjoy a splendid day with your loved ones!


----------



## H’sKisses

Merry Christmas everyone!


----------



## Mousse

Happy Holidays BVettes. Our Christmas tradition is to start off the day with a sour cherry panettone. I serve it on my Polish cake stand.


----------



## Kharris332003

Merry Christmas to all who celebrate. Thank you for so many wonderful posts. I hope you all have a great day with your loved ones and find many good things under your tree.


----------



## Phiomega

Merry Christmas to all who celebrate! May your heart be filled with joy and peace of Xmas!


----------



## OneMoreDay

What season is Brighton blue from? I remember seeing a large Veneta on the website in this shade but it's no longer there.

Merry Christmas and Happy Holidays, everyone!


----------



## ksuromax

OneMoreDay said:


> What season is Brighton blue from? I remember seeing a large Veneta on the website in this shade but it's no longer there.
> 
> Merry Christmas and Happy Holidays, everyone!


2017 SS


----------



## OneMoreDay

ksuromax said:


> 2017 SS


Thanks!


----------



## ksuromax

Happy Holidays BVettes! hope all had a wonderful Christmas and wishing you all the most happy and joyful New Year!


----------



## Phiomega

Decided to ‘decorate’a Xmas tree that we all can relate to [emoji4]
May the joy of Xmas fill your heart and thank you all for the friendship!


----------



## zooba

Happy Holidays and Happy New Year to all!  I hope everyone's 2019 is full of prosperity and joy.

I'm early so it better stick!


----------



## TotinScience

Happy Holidays, dear ladies! 
I have a question for Ciambrino owners - how much does that little guy fit and is it comfortable for shoulder carry? I found a great one on preowned market and am contemplating one as a small errands or dates kind of bag . Thank you!


----------



## V0N1B2

TotinScience said:


> Happy Holidays, dear ladies!
> I have a question for Ciambrino owners - how much does that little guy fit and is it comfortable for shoulder carry? I found a great one on preowned market and am contemplating one as a small errands or dates kind of bag . Thank you!


I assume this is the new name (and slightly new design) for what has been for years, referred to as the "Iron Bag".

The most recent discussion is in this thread: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/my-last-purchase-for-2018.1002154/

However, if you do a search for Iron Bag, you'll get a lot of information on it (both sizes).

For reference, the bag asked about by OP is this:


----------



## grietje

TotinScience said:


> Happy Holidays, dear ladies!
> I have a question for Ciambrino owners - how much does that little guy fit and is it comfortable for shoulder carry? I found a great one on preowned market and am contemplating one as a small errands or dates kind of bag . Thank you!





V0N1B2 said:


> I assume this is the new name (and slightly new design) for what has been for years, referred to as the "Iron Bag".



I have held a full-size wallet, sunglasses in case, phone, 16oz water bottle and lightweight cardigan in this bag.

I’m not loving the new strap.  It makes the bag look heavy—not in weight but somehow the bag loses its flirtiness and fun-ness. Also, it makes subbing in another strap much tougher.  All the more reason to look at the pre-owned market.  Farfetch has a few of the old style if you want new.


----------



## V0N1B2

grietje said:


> *I’m not loving the new strap.*  It makes the bag look heavy—not in weight but somehow the bag loses its flirtiness and fun-ness. Also, it makes subbing in another strap much tougher.  All the more reason to look at the pre-owned market.  Farfetch has a few of the old style if you want new.


I agree. I don't care for the grommets that are (apparently?) the new handles on the Garda either.  
Like... y tho? 
I'm also curious about the "brunito finish spring clip..." because I don't see it


----------



## septembersiren




----------



## ksuromax

Happy New Year!!!


----------



## muchstuff

Happy New Year everyone! Here's hoping 2019 is a much better year than 2018 has been!


----------



## V0N1B2

Happy New Year BVettes 
I resolved to be more mindful with my bag purchases last year and it stuck (I bought ONE bag last year) and I hope to do the same this year.  
I realized in 2018 that I simply have too many "First World Problems". I hope to have even fewer this year.
Cheers dolls.


----------



## H’sKisses

Happy New Year!!! [emoji323][emoji324][emoji312]


----------



## Elizabel

Happy New Year!!

I hope everyone has enjoyed the holidays?

I wanted to check if anyone has seen this bag or has any feedback on it? From the specs it is not dissimilar to the Pillow just a smidge shorter but with more depth -
I wonder if has the the same capacity? 

Any feedback greatly appreciated!

E x


----------



## Kharris332003

Happy belated New Year to all. Going back to work was a shock—hope yours was smoother.


----------



## catsinthebag

Elizabel said:


> Happy New Year!!
> 
> I hope everyone has enjoyed the holidays?
> 
> I wanted to check if anyone has seen this bag or has any feedback on it? From the specs it is not dissimilar to the Pillow just a smidge shorter but with more depth -
> I wonder if has the the same capacity?
> 
> Any feedback greatly appreciated!
> 
> E x



I saw it in person a couple of weeks ago. I didn’t try my things in it, but it probably has the same capacity as the Pillow, because it is deeper, but felt a little smaller. The thing that really struck me was that the leather feels very thin, and dare I say, flimsy. I liked it in photos but was disappointed in person.


----------



## Elizabel

catsinthebag said:


> I saw it in person a couple of weeks ago. I didn’t try my things in it, but it probably has the same capacity as the Pillow, because it is deeper, but felt a little smaller. The thing that really struck me was that the leather feels very thin, and dare I say, flimsy. I liked it in photos but was disappointed in person.



Thanks for the feedback - it is really appreciated! I wonder if it is the nappa that makes it feel so? I note the very reasonable price point and wonder why that might be so, although it does have rather less intrecciato? 

It is definitely worth trying in person but I’m a bit worried after your comments on the thinness.

Truth be told, I’m so worried about things to come from BV after seeing some of those  ginormica intrecciato bags on another thread that I may have a panic reaction to snap up anything that resembles the BV I know. I’m certainly scouring the preloved market to see what I can sure up.

And for those wondering if I did keep both medium and large Nero Veneta that I had authenticated here? Oh yes, without any doubt. Could not be passed up!

E x


----------



## kate2828

Hi everyone, I was at Neimans recently and was trying a large cesta. It seemed to me that the leather on the bag was thicker. Curious to know if bv has made some modifications to the bag? It seems less floppy.


----------



## grietje

kate2828 said:


> Hi everyone, I was at Neimans recently and was trying a large cesta. It seemed to me that the leather on the bag was thicker. Curious to know if bv has made some modifications to the bag? It seems less floppy.



Sometimes it depends on the color.  The dye can make the bag feel less soft.  And sometimes it’s just the individual peice. My Nero Cabat (Nappa) took years so soften and it’s still not as soft as other Cabats.  It is also possible that BV is moving to calf leather but I think we’d hear a lot more about that.


----------



## grietje

Elizabel said:


> I saw it in person a couple of weeks ago. I didn’t try my things in it, but it probably has the same capacity as the Pillow, because it is deeper, but felt a little smaller. The thing that really struck me was that the leather feels very thin, and dare I say, flimsy. I liked it in photos but was disappointed in person.



I tried it on in Carmel and were it in a color I ‘needed’ I would have gotten one. I think it’s adorable.  The size was slightly less than the Pillow but much more than the Disco.  Re the leather, it’s super soft and light and it’s a single layer of Nappa rather than woven (which therefore doubles it) so I can definitely see how flimsy came to mind.


----------



## Lara Madeleine

grietje said:


> I tried it on in Carmel and were it in a color I ‘needed’ I would have gotten one. I think it’s adorable.  The size was slightly less than the Pillow but much more than the Disco.  Re the leather, it’s super soft and light and it’s a single layer of Nappa rather than woven (which therefore doubles it) so I can definitely see how flimsy came to mind.


I agree with Grietje.  I have seen this bag in the store too. Definitely adorable, yet rather small.


----------



## Elizabel

grietje said:


> I tried it on in Carmel and were it in a color I ‘needed’ I would have gotten one. I think it’s adorable.  The size was slightly less than the Pillow but much more than the Disco.  Re the leather, it’s super soft and light and it’s a single layer of Nappa rather than woven (which therefore doubles it) so I can definitely see how flimsy came to mind.



Good point about the weave making it double, Grietje! I guess at least we know the bag is light. I’ll give it a go in store when I can get there. I’ve at least already established that it’s being stocked in Australia. 

Thanks heaps

E x


----------



## TChip5

Question, 
Does “The Knot” fit the iPhone XS Max?
Please advise,


----------



## V0N1B2

TChip5 said:


> Question,
> Does “The Knot” fit the iPhone XS Max?
> Please advise,


https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/knot-clutch.1002632/
and
https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/the-knot-and-the-iphone-x.974874/


----------



## ksuromax

Cuteness overload!!!  
shame we don't have a single pig in the family (though, i am still not sure about my DS!! ) and i have absolutely no reason for getting one


----------



## frenziedhandbag

ksuromax said:


> Cuteness overload!!:



This is so cute! The colorway is vibrant and fun too. [emoji7]


----------



## Kharris332003

So adorable.


----------



## TotinScience

BV lovers! Perhaps a silly question. So after giving both medium and large Venetas I realized that those styles are not for me - it all boils down to the strap drop that in my mind does not look good on my frame. However, I continue being enchanted by the classic shape of the bag and recently realized there was a mini version of it! In your opinion - is it a good date/event little bag, or is it more of a cute novelty and/or more of a young woman/girl bag? I tracked one down in Ebano and wondering if I should pull a trigger or would that be a totally regrettable purchase .


----------



## muchstuff

TotinScience said:


> BV lovers! Perhaps a silly question. So after giving both medium and large Venetas I realized that those styles are not for me - it all boils down to the strap drop that in my mind does not look good on my frame. However, I continue being enchanted by the classic shape of the bag and recently realized there was a mini version of it! In your opinion - is it a good date/event little bag, or is it more of a cute novelty and/or more of a young woman/girl bag? I tracked one down in Ebano and wondering if I should pull a trigger or would that be a totally regrettable purchase .


Funny you should say, I've been looking at them recently and have just purchased one last night, its on its way. I do have a medium and a large as well. I love the Veneta although yes, the strap drop could be longer. But as the bag softens up you do get more length.
As of the other day there was an ebano mini on Luxury Garage Sale and a pleated one on eBay, can't quite recall the colour. I'm hoping it'll work as a small evening bag...here's mine...I won't have it for a few days but can give you my opinion when it arrives if thats helpful.

EDIT: I lied, it was Roundabout not LGS, here's the link...
https://roundaboutcouture.com/colle...tega-veneta-mini-woven-black-leather-hobo-bag 
Here's the eBay one...
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-BOTTE...264368?hash=item33ff29d7b0:g:3AAAAOSwHF1cO-IK


----------



## sonyamorris

muchstuff said:


> and have just purchased one last night


Yours look amazing. Now I need one too!


----------



## muchstuff

sonyamorris said:


> Yours look amazing. Now I need one too!


Let's wait and see if you can fit anything in it...


----------



## sonyamorris

muchstuff said:


> Let's wait and see if you can fit anything in it...


 Waiting for reveal!


----------



## septembersiren

I love the mini Veneta 
It’s the size of a wristlet
The zipper opening is not very large
Probably keys lipstick small coin case or card case is all you can fit in it
It would definitely fit a flip phone in it’s day I am not sure about iPhones or smartphones 
Such a cute little bag


----------



## muchstuff

septembersiren said:


> I love the mini Veneta
> It’s the size of a wristlet
> The zipper opening is not very large
> Probably keys lipstick small coin case or card case is all you can fit in it
> It would definitely fit a flip phone in it’s day I am not sure about iPhones or smartphones
> Such a cute little bag


Very cute and there seems be a few around right now.


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

My dog threw up blood yesterday morning and was rushed to the ER.  The doctor ran a few tests but the major one won't come back until later today.  I'm anxiously waiting by the phone and don't know what to do so I'm here.  

Sorry for dumping this on you ladies.


----------



## muchstuff

BV_LC_poodle said:


> My dog threw up blood yesterday morning and was rushed to the ER.  The doctor ran a few tests but the major one won't come back until later today.  I'm anxiously waiting by the phone and don't know what to do so I'm here.
> 
> Sorry for dumping this on you ladies.


The last two years for us have seen some pretty serious ups and downs with our standard poodle. Its so hard...please let us know the outcome of the tests, and you can PM me anytime if you want to chat.


----------



## septembersiren

BV_LC_poodle said:


> My dog threw up blood yesterday morning and was rushed to the ER.  The doctor ran a few tests but the major one won't come back until later today.  I'm anxiously waiting by the phone and don't know what to do so I'm here.
> 
> Sorry for dumping this on you ladies.



I hope for something not too serious and a speedy recovery


----------



## H’sKisses

BV_LC_poodle said:


> My dog threw up blood yesterday morning and was rushed to the ER.  The doctor ran a few tests but the major one won't come back until later today.  I'm anxiously waiting by the phone and don't know what to do so I'm here.
> 
> Sorry for dumping this on you ladies.



I hope it turns out ok! Sending healing vibes your pup’s way!!!


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

muchstuff said:


> The last two years for us have seen some pretty serious ups and downs with our standard poodle. Its so hard...please let us know the outcome of the tests, and you can PM me anytime if you want to chat.



Sorry to hear that your spoo hasn’t been going through some ups and downs. 

My boy is turning 9 next month and has been very healthy until yesterday morning. He’s still very active and alert but you know, poodles are so sensitive to our emotions and I’m not sure if he’s just trying to act like he’s fine just to comfort me or not.


----------



## muchstuff

BV_LC_poodle said:


> Sorry to hear that your spoo hasn’t been going through some ups and downs.
> 
> My boy is turning 9 next month and has been very healthy until yesterday morning. He’s still very active and alert but you know, poodles are so sensitive to our emotions and I’m not sure if he’s just trying to act like he’s fine just to comfort me or not.


Very stoic doggos...what were his test results, do you know yet?


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

Thank you for the kind words! The full blood panel came back fine.  The emergency hospital is going to forward the report to our regular vet so that they can follow up with us. Our regular vet saw my FB post last night and contacted me. She suspected it’s ulcers. We will need to go in for a follow-up visit sometime this week. For now, things are stable.


----------



## muchstuff

BV_LC_poodle said:


> Thank you for the kind words! The full blood panel came back fine.  The emergency hospital is going to forward the report to our regular vet so that they can follow up with us. Our regular vet saw my FB post last night and contacted me. She suspected it’s ulcers. We will need to go in for a follow-up visit sometime this week. For now, things are stable.


Poor baby, are they giving him anything for pain? Or an acid reducer? Anything like that?


----------



## ksuromax

BV_LC_poodle said:


> Sorry to hear that your spoo hasn’t been going through some ups and downs.
> 
> My boy is turning 9 next month and has been very healthy until yesterday morning. He’s still very active and alert but you know, poodles are so sensitive to our emotions and I’m not sure if he’s just trying to act like he’s fine just to comfort me or not.


sending well wishes to you both, speady recovery to your boy


----------



## diane278

BV_LC_poodle said:


> My dog threw up blood yesterday morning and was rushed to the ER.  The doctor ran a few tests but the major one won't come back until later today.  I'm anxiously waiting by the phone and don't know what to do so I'm here.
> 
> Sorry for dumping this on you ladies.



I’m so hoping that Nickel is ok.


----------



## Mousse

BV_LC_poodle said:


> Thank you for the kind words! The full blood panel came back fine.  The emergency hospital is going to forward the report to our regular vet so that they can follow up with us. Our regular vet saw my FB post last night and contacted me. She suspected it’s ulcers. We will need to go in for a follow-up visit sometime this week. For now, things are stable.



I hope he is doing better. Give him hugs from all of us.


----------



## Kharris332003

BV_LC_poodle said:


> Thank you for the kind words! The full blood panel came back fine.  The emergency hospital is going to forward the report to our regular vet so that they can follow up with us. Our regular vet saw my FB post last night and contacted me. She suspected it’s ulcers. We will need to go in for a follow-up visit sometime this week. For now, things are stable.


Our little Pom almost died from ulcers last year.  After a number of visits to different vets and 2 more critical episodes, we began a giving our Pom omeprazole solution every day. At first, we bought the compounded solution from a local pharmacy (vet prescription for custom solution). Because we started spending much more time in the mountains, we began compounding it ourselves with our vet’s approval. (I am a chemist by training but it’s not too difficult.)  We have a human gastroenterologist in the family and he also recommends omeprazole for ulcers. 

We also keep Cerenia tablets on hand for vomiting as it can be effective and give time to get to the vet. We noticed that our little guy was becoming ill on a routine basis. After keeping track, we found his episodes corresponded to his monthly heartworm meds. We switched to a different heartworm drug and the monthly episodes have stopped. He’s still an older, fragile, nervous dog but we try to keep him healthy. 

I hope your dog recovers fully as they are such special beings.


----------



## Kharris332003

Kharris332003 said:


> Our little Pom almost died from ulcers last year.  After a number of visits to different vets and 2 more critical episodes, we began a giving our Pom omeprazole solution every day. At first, we bought the compounded solution from a local pharmacy (vet prescription for custom solution). Because we started spending much more time in the mountains, we began compounding it ourselves with our vet’s approval. (I am a chemist by training but it’s not too difficult.)  We have a human gastroenterologist in the family and he also recommends omeprazole for ulcers.
> 
> We also keep Cerenia tablets on hand for vomiting as it can be effective and give time to get to the vet. We noticed that our little guy was becoming ill on a routine basis. After keeping track, we found his episodes corresponded to his monthly heartworm meds. We switched to a different heartworm drug and the monthly episodes have stopped. He’s still an older, fragile, nervous dog but we try to keep him healthy.
> 
> I hope your dog recovers fully as they are such special beings.


Just to add a little more detail, we tried flomotodine (Pepcid) after his first attack. While it’s much easier, we found ourselves back at the vet hospital after only a month so we had to try something stronger. 

We also noticed the old heartworm medication caused mild seizures. More than a year later we haven’t had a hospitalization or seizure.  He’s on Hills ID Stress diet and this also helps keep his tummy on track.


----------



## Kharris332003

Did anyone else notice the BV Instagram account is blank?  Some intagrammers are reporting BV will be revealing a new “logo”.


----------



## anniebhu

After a year's break to recover from my last job, I've started in a new post.  

Whilst everything is a mess and it will take time to sort things out, the people are lovely and the office is close to home.  So I'm going to reward myself and add to my BV collection.  The question now is..which one....


----------



## ksuromax

anniebhu said:


> After a year's break to recover from my last job, I've started in a new post.
> 
> Whilst everything is a mess and it will take time to sort things out, the people are lovely and the office is close to home.  So I'm going to reward myself and add to my BV collection.  The question now is..which one....


go for classic, in a classic colour, e.g. Veneta in Atlantic, or Camel, great neutral and timeless combo


----------



## frenziedhandbag

S/S19 The Pouch. At first glance, I'm reminded of the Lauren but a relaxed version.

https://bagaholicboy.com/2019/01/bottega-veneta-ss19-the-pouch/


----------



## V0N1B2

frenziedhandbag said:


> S/S19 The Pouch. At first glance, I'm reminded of the Lauren but a relaxed version.
> 
> https://bagaholicboy.com/2019/01/bottega-veneta-ss19-the-pouch/
> View attachment 4318587
> View attachment 4318588


I’ve seen the Croc version of this in hot pink but it was in another language (Malaysian maybe?) and I couldn’t find a translation. I’ll post the pics and accompanying text in the Spring 2019 thread in a few hours when I’m home. Maybe someone could help translate. 

To be honest it was such a shock to see this puckered looking thing, I wasn’t even positive it was Bottega Veneta.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

V0N1B2 said:


> To be honest it was such a shock to see this puckered looking thing.



To be honest as well... the more I look at it, the more I'm reminded of a filled drawstring bag set down instead, just without the drawstrings. [emoji25] 

Sent from my ALP-L29 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## grietje

I’d need to see how the clutch opens. Right now it’s blobby.


----------



## muchstuff

grietje said:


> I’d need to see how the clutch opens. Right now it’s blobby.


"Blobby" is a good word, not a fan.


----------



## V0N1B2

V0N1B2 said:


> I’ve seen the Croc version of this in hot pink but it was in another language (Malaysian maybe?) and I couldn’t find a translation. I’ll post the pics and accompanying text in the Spring 2019 thread in a few hours when I’m home. Maybe someone could help translate.
> 
> To be honest it was such a shock to see this puckered looking thing, I wasn’t even positive it was Bottega Veneta.


Okay, so I’ll have to post that little write up tomorrow unless I can grab it from the cloud thing 
I won’t be home until tomorrow now as I’ve been delayed by bad weather. I figure the cost of a hotel is cheaper than the deductible on my car insurance.
Besides, look at this amazing dinner I’m having. Plastic spoon and everything. Hey, I told you guys I’m a classy bi+ch. This is the finest eats you can get from the freezer of this one horse town’s miniature Walmart.


----------



## annie9999

I think this is what I saw at the Maison in pink croc.  They called it "the cloud".  it was gorgeous.


----------



## V0N1B2

I thought I did a Spring 2019 thread in the Seasonal Reference Library, but I guess since there was no official show, I didn't post one.  Anyway, here is that writeup and photo of the hot pink croc bag that I found in early December.  If someone can translate the text, that would be really cool.
Also, it's just under a month until the Fall 2019 show in Milan.  I guess we'll really see what's in store for the future of Bottega Veneta once the collection drops.


----------



## monkeyjuju

I quite like this clutch, even though it screams Céline on the non-intrecciato version. The other bags are just God-awful.


----------



## diane278

I’m trying so hard to like this clutch.  I can do a slouchy design, but only if the finishing details are meticulous. The photos don’t give me enough information. I think I can see the interior skeleton (frame) inside the bags but I’ll need to see one irl. And then there’s the question of available colors. Geez..I’m too old for this!


----------



## Kharris332003

My expectations are pretty low so these look nice to me.  Even though I think clutches look chic in general, they don’t work for me at all so I won’t be purchasing. I am hopeful for the rest of the collection.


----------



## grietje

I think I'll have a better reaction seeing this clutch in person.  Do we know the retail price?


----------



## V0N1B2

grietje said:


> I think I'll have a better reaction seeing this clutch in person.  Do we know the retail price?


Based on today's currency conversion rate, it looks like:
Intrecciato version: $3,075 USD
Butter Calf version: $2,535 USD
Coco Souple (?) version: $21,900 USD

Now, there are two sizes so "The Pouch 20" which I assume is 20cm long???
Intrecciato version: $1,535 USD
Butter Calf version: $1,295 USD

I would be interested to hear the dimensions of both bags since the larger sized one (in the write up) states it's an oversized clutch. If the "oversized bags" in the pre-fall collection are any indication, I wonder if one can curl up and sleep inside the clutches as well


----------



## diane278

I got these prices from my SA this morning:
Smooth leather....$2400.
Fully woven..........$2950.


----------



## diane278

Here are two photos I received of the clutch being held.....


----------



## ksuromax

i seriously fail to understand what is there for 3k$???


----------



## grietje

The smaller green one looks lovely. My concern would be it standing the test of time. I’ve liked that BV can be worn three, five, even 10 years later.  I’m not sure if the green little one, as pretty as it is, will work even in three years


----------



## Phiomega

V0N1B2 said:


> I thought I did a Spring 2019 thread in the Seasonal Reference Library, but I guess since there was no official show, I didn't post one.  Anyway, here is that writeup and photo of the hot pink croc bag that I found in early December.  If someone can translate the text, that would be really cool.
> Also, it's just under a month until the Fall 2019 show in Milan.  I guess we'll really see what's in store for the future of Bottega Veneta once the collection drops.
> View attachment 4319204



It is in Indonesian language - here is quick translation:

Not only bags, BV also launched a pouch collection by Daniel Lee. The pouch has an oversized look with leather. The leather is covering a frame and creating an eccentric round shape.

Available in three types giving different character. The velvet calf intrecciato gives a soft woven touch. The butter calf pouch giving a soft leather panel. Last one, the cocco souple is from four kind of leathers being worked together seamlessly.

Still in the collection is the pouch 20. It mimics the design in smaller form for spring/summer 2019 collection. It functions as mini clutch that you can grab easily.


----------



## gagabag

diane278 said:


> Here are two photos I received of the clutch being held.....
> View attachment 4320776
> View attachment 4320777



I like the green one but perhaps not enough to get one for now. We’ll see...


----------



## muchstuff

Phiomega said:


> It is in Indonesian language - here is quick translation:
> 
> Not only bags, BV also launched a pouch collection by Daniel Lee. The pouch has an oversized look with leather. The leather is covering a frame and creating an eccentric round shape.
> 
> Available in three types giving different character. The velvet calf intrecciato gives a soft woven touch. The butter calf pouch giving a soft leather panel. Last one, the cocco souple is from four kind of leathers being worked together seamlessly.
> 
> Still in the collection is the pouch 20. It mimics the design in smaller form for spring/summer 2019 collection. It functions as mini clutch that you can grab easily.


Thank you!


----------



## H’sKisses

diane278 said:


> Here are two photos I received of the clutch being held.....
> View attachment 4320776
> View attachment 4320777



They look soft and smooshy, they just don’t look like “BV” to me...


----------



## diane278

I got the price today for the small pouch $1220.


----------



## septembersiren

Anyone know how they open? Hinge? How wide the opening is


----------



## diane278

septembersiren said:


> Anyone know how they open? Hinge? How wide the opening is


I was told that it opens quite widely but it seems like it’s a state secret for now, since they don’t seem to have released any photos.....


----------



## H’sKisses

I don’t know if this is authentic vintage BV, but i wonder if this is how it opens? It kind of looks similar?


----------



## diane278

More clutch info: small woven (black in this photo) 9 x 5 x 3. $1470. (The mist in the front is the larger version at 15.5”)


----------



## frenziedhandbag

diane278 said:


> More clutch info



I think I still prefer how the Lauren looks.


----------



## diane278

Just got a photo of the small clutch open. I’m still undecided as I haven’t seen it irl, but I’m wondering if there are going to be other new styles coming along that I’ll love  ❤️........ or not .


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

Just wanted to let you know that Nickel is doing fine now.


----------



## muchstuff

BV_LC_poodle said:


> Just wanted to let you know that Nickel is doing fine now.
> 
> View attachment 4328072


Yay Nickel! Brillo says hi. Can I ask what that thing on the front of Nickel's collar is?


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

muchstuff said:


> Yay Nickel! Brillo says hi. Can I ask what that thing on the front of Nickel's collar is?



It's the Whistle GPS Tracker which is like a Fitbit + GPS for dogs.


----------



## muchstuff

BV_LC_poodle said:


> It's the Whistle GPS Tracker which is like a Fitbit + GPS for dogs.


I've never seen one...not too heavy I'm guessing?


----------



## H’sKisses

BV_LC_poodle said:


> Just wanted to let you know that Nickel is doing fine now.
> 
> View attachment 4328072



What a handsome Boi!!!


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

muchstuff said:


> I've never seen one...not too heavy I'm guessing?



Doesn’t slow him down a bit


----------



## muchstuff

BV_LC_poodle said:


> Doesn’t slow him down a bit


Slow a poodle down? Never...


----------



## whateve

BV_LC_poodle said:


> Just wanted to let you know that Nickel is doing fine now.
> 
> View attachment 4328072


What a cutie! He looks happy at the good news!


----------



## Kharris332003

BV_LC_poodle said:


> Just wanted to let you know that Nickel is doing fine now.
> 
> View attachment 4328072


So happy he’s better. ❤️❤️


----------



## Mousse

BV_LC_poodle said:


> Just wanted to let you know that Nickel is doing fine now.
> 
> View attachment 4328072



What a handsome Dude!


----------



## dolali

BV_LC_poodle said:


> Just wanted to let you know that Nickel is doing fine now.
> 
> View attachment 4328072



Nickel is so handsome! Glad he is doing well!


----------



## ksuromax

BV_LC_poodle said:


> Just wanted to let you know that Nickel is doing fine now.
> 
> View attachment 4328072


awesome news!! well done!


----------



## septembersiren

ksuromax said:


> awesome news!! well done!



So glad Nickel is better


----------



## anniebhu

It’s the lunar new year ( Chinese New Year) today. Happy new year and wishing everyone a wonderful year to come.

Now we have three days public holidays ...lots of eating and over indulgence.  Going to enjoy using my new ciambrino.


----------



## Mousse

I saw this on our local San Francisco ABC news program.
https://abc7news.com/amp/society/chinese-new-year-taboos-and-traditions/3095653/


----------



## anniebhu

Mousse said:


> I saw this on our local San Francisco ABC news program.
> https://abc7news.com/amp/society/chinese-new-year-taboos-and-traditions/3095653/




I’m trying to let go of the traditions but we’ve had our haircuts, new clothes and shoes for today and the house had good spring clean....

The red packets (Lai see) are ready to go


----------



## jburgh

anniebhu said:


> After a year's break to recover from my last job, I've started in a new post.
> 
> Whilst everything is a mess and it will take time to sort things out, the people are lovely and the office is close to home.  So I'm going to reward myself and add to my BV collection.  The question now is..which one....



Welcome back!


----------



## ksuromax

anniebhu said:


> I’m trying to let go of the traditions but we’ve had our haircuts, new clothes and shoes for today and the house had good spring clean....
> 
> The red packets (Lai see) are ready to go


Happy celebrations!!


----------



## muchstuff

Happy Chinese New Year to all celebrants!


----------



## Mousse

Mulan is a trained therapy dog at El Camino Hospital in Mountain View CA. She is a 10 year old Portuguese Water Dog.


----------



## muchstuff

Mousse said:


> Mulan is a trained therapy dog at El Camino Hospital in Mountain View CA. She is a 10 year old Portuguese Water Dog.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4332094


Awww...


----------



## Bagcoolie

Mousse said:


> Mulan is a trained therapy dog at El Camino Hospital in Mountain View CA. She is a 10 year old Portuguese Water Dog.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4332094


I like her name


----------



## muchstuff

Brillo (aka Mr. I. R. Handsome) says hi!


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

Nickel: May your Year of the Pig be filled with lots of yummy treats!


----------



## jburgh

Being a dog lover, I really enjoy seeing our furry companions.

Wanted to ask your opinion about something.  We have a lot of great older threads that just sort of die down after a while then years go by and boom, we are talking about it again,  Case in point, purse organizers.  A lot of these older threads can provide some history to our newer members, and get that chance to be updated with the answers to todays questions.

After having said all that, I would like to dig out an old thread and sticky it for a week.  Each week the thread would change and the previous one would be unstickied and readily available for posts.  I also want to invite members to suggest a thread, by PMing me with the link to that thread.  Think this would be fun? What say you?


----------



## H’sKisses

jburgh said:


> Being a dog lover, I really enjoy seeing our furry companions.
> 
> Wanted to ask your opinion about something.  We have a lot of great older threads that just sort of die down after a while then years go by and boom, we are talking about it again,  Case in point, purse organizers.  A lot of these older threads can provide some history to our newer members, and get that chance to be updated with the answers to todays questions.
> 
> After having said all that, I would like to dig out an old thread and sticky it for a week.  Each week the thread would change and the previous one would be unstickied and readily available for posts.  I also want to invite members to suggest a thread, by PMing me with the link to that thread.  Think this would be fun? What say you?



Sounds great!!!


----------



## jburgh

And in the same vein of my last post.  Is there something you want me to do with our forum that would make it more enjoyable?  I don't have all the evil powers at my fingertips, but I can do whatever is in my power to moderate.


----------



## V0N1B2

jburgh said:


> Being a dog lover, I really enjoy seeing our furry companions.
> 
> Wanted to ask your opinion about something.  We have a lot of great older threads that just sort of die down after a while then years go by and boom, we are talking about it again,  Case in point, purse organizers.  A lot of these older threads can provide some history to our newer members, and get that chance to be updated with the answers to todays questions.
> 
> After having said all that, I would like to dig out an old thread and sticky it for a week.  Each week the thread would change and the previous one would be unstickied and readily available for posts.  I also want to invite members to suggest a thread, by PMing me with the link to that thread.  Think this would be fun? What say you?





jburgh said:


> And in the same vein of my last post.  Is there something you want me to do with our forum that would make it more enjoyable?  I don't have all the evil powers at my fingertips, but I can do whatever is in my power to moderate.


Well, since you asked.... 
I’d really like to see the Unique Treatments thread as a sticky - perhaps in the Reference Library? Speaking of... there are some stickied threads there now that don’t need to be there anymore. Case in point: the one about the comparisons between Milano, Ball Bags, and Pyramids etc. BV hadn’t made those bags in almost ten years. Those can be absorbed into the “style” Reference Library. Same for the comparison threads. All useful and handy fir quick reference in the RF, but maybe not necessarily something that need to be a sticky. I think the only stickies that need to be in the RF are maybe Colour Reference (which needs updating), the Leather Guide (which is a great place to showcase all the skins used), the Unique Weaving & Treatment thread, and the current Seasonal thread. 
JMO 

In addition to these suggestions, I have really wanted to start a thread for each of the popular bag styles offered by BV. For example:
“The Bottega Veneta Nodini Messenger Bag” aka The “Pillow”. Kind of a catch-all for all things Nodini. A place for people to post their bags, their experiences with the bag, what colours and treatments are available seasonally etc.  A place where we can direct people to check out how to shorten the strap, or what can fit in the bag etc. it can take a lot of time and energy to answer (easily searchable) questions when people ask the same things over and over again. The RL is great to look at pictures but it is a no talking sanctuary. In these new threads, people can chat freely about that particular bag.  
One thread for the Veneta, the Roma, the Cervo Hobo, the Cervo Loop, the Olimpia, the Knot, City Knot, the Loop, whatever new bags are coming out.... you get the idea. 
What are everyone’s thoughts on this?


----------



## whateve

V0N1B2 said:


> Well, since you asked....
> I’d really like to see the Unique Treatments thread as a sticky - perhaps in the Reference Library? Speaking of... there are some stickied threads there now that don’t need to be there anymore. Case in point: the one about the comparisons between Milano, Ball Bags, and Pyramids etc. BV hadn’t made those bags in almost ten years. Those can be absorbed into the “style” Reference Library. Same for the comparison threads. All useful and handy fir quick reference in the RF, but maybe not necessarily something that need to be a sticky. I think the only stickies that need to be in the RF are maybe Colour Reference (which needs updating), the Leather Guide (which is a great place to showcase all the skins used), the Unique Weaving & Treatment thread, and the current Seasonal thread.
> JMO
> 
> In addition to these suggestions, I have really wanted to start a thread for each of the popular bag styles offered by BV. For example:
> “The Bottega Veneta Nodini Messenger Bag” aka The “Pillow”. Kind of a catch-all for all things Nodini. A place for people to post their bags, their experiences with the bag, what colours and treatments are available seasonally etc.  A place where we can direct people to check out how to shorten the strap, or what can fit in the bag etc. it can take a lot of time and energy to answer (easily searchable) questions when people ask the same things over and over again. The RL is great to look at pictures but it is a no talking sanctuary. In these new threads, people can chat freely about that particular bag.
> One thread for the Veneta, the Roma, the Cervo Hobo, the Cervo Loop, the Olimpia, the Knot, City Knot, the Loop, whatever new bags are coming out.... you get the idea.
> What are everyone’s thoughts on this?


This is a great idea! Especially for someone like me who is new to BV, it is confusing to try to find out what you want to know about specific styles. I wish they would do this in other brands too, at least those brands who make or made certain styles over a long period of time. It wouldn't work in Coach because they don't keep styles around.


----------



## dolali

jburgh said:


> And in the same vein of my last post.  Is there something you want me to do with our forum that would make it more enjoyable?  I don't have all the evil powers at my fingertips, but I can do whatever is in my power to moderate.



Thank you for your work on this forum jburgh

I m not sure if this is along the lines you are asking, but I have wanted to post about it for while but did not know where. So here it goes

When trying to buy preowned, it is incredibly helpful for me to find pictures of older styles/colors and so frustrating  when the pictures have been deleted from the post. So who deletes the pictures? Can all pictures be preserved?


----------



## V0N1B2

dolali said:


> Thank you for your work on this forum jburgh
> 
> I m not sure if this is along the lines you are asking, but I have wanted to post about it for while but did not know where. So here it goes
> 
> When trying to buy preowned, it is incredibly helpful for me to find pictures of older styles/colors and so frustrating  when the pictures have been deleted from the post. So who deletes the pictures? Can all pictures be preserved?


This is mostly due to people using sites like photobucket to upload pictures. If something gets deleted from their photobucket account, or like what happened more recently with the change to their TOS (and tried to get people to pay $300/yr to have their images hosted) all their images are removed, so then all you see here is a broken link or something similar. So when images are hotlinked they can be lost. It’s a similar dilemma when a link to (let’s say) an item on the BV website is posted. It’s great while the image is still there, but once it’s gone from the site, it’s gone from here too. The photo, accompanying text etc can’t be seen once the season is over.
It would be awesome if everyone uploaded photos directly from their computer and/or took a screen cap or something from the website and posted it along with the link they are referring to.
Is that kinda what you meant?


----------



## dolali

V0N1B2 said:


> This is mostly due to people using sites like photobucket to upload pictures. If something gets deleted from their photobucket account, or like what happened more recently with the change to their TOS (and tried to get people to pay $300/yr to have their images hosted) all their images are removed, so then all you see here is a broken link or something similar. So when images are hotlinked they can be lost. It’s a similar dilemma when a link to (let’s say) an item on the BV website is posted. It’s great while the image is still there, but once it’s gone from the site, it’s gone from here too. The photo, accompanying text etc can’t be seen once the season is over.
> It would be awesome if everyone uploaded photos directly from their computer and/or took a screen cap or something from the website and posted it along with the link they are referring to.
> Is that kinda what you meant?



Yes, that is exactly was I referring to! Thank for explaining it VON! Makes sense now to me.   So PF cant do anything about it. Boo.


----------



## muchstuff

dolali said:


> Thank you for your work on this forum jburgh
> 
> I m not sure if this is along the lines you are asking, but I have wanted to post about it for while but did not know where. So here it goes
> 
> When trying to buy preowned, it is incredibly helpful for me to find pictures of older styles/colors and so frustrating  when the pictures have been deleted from the post. So who deletes the pictures? Can all pictures be preserved?


I remember a lot of photos were lost awhile back when the website was updated. Apparently there was no way to get them back.


----------



## dolali

muchstuff said:


> I remember a lot of photos were lost awhile back when the website was updated. Apparently there was no way to get them back.



What a shame! I think valuable information and history was lost about so many bags!


----------



## muchstuff

dolali said:


> What a shame! I think valuable information and history was lost about so many bags!


I agree.


----------



## ksuromax

i agree with V0N, and would only suggest to, perhaps, use already existing threads e.g. 'how many Cervo Hobos/Pillows/Venetas, etc, do we have?' as a base for the style ref thread where a lot of pics already available 
Too much of the hassle?


----------



## jburgh

dolali said:


> Thank you for your work on this forum jburgh
> 
> I m not sure if this is along the lines you are asking, but I have wanted to post about it for while but did not know where. So here it goes
> 
> When trying to buy preowned, it is incredibly helpful for me to find pictures of older styles/colors and so frustrating  when the pictures have been deleted from the post. So who deletes the pictures? Can all pictures be preserved?


Dolali - Many people put in their photos as a link to a website like photobucket or dropbox in stead of actually attaching the photo to a post.  When their image databases get deleted, the images go away.  Yes, it is quite frustrating.  Please always attach the photo, do not link if at all possible.  Yes it is a little more work, but totally worth it.


----------



## jburgh

jburgh said:


> Dolali - Many people put in there photos as a link to a website like photobucket or dropbox in stead os actually attaching the photo to a post.  When their image databases get deleted, the images go away.  Yes, it is quite frustrating.  Please always attach the photo, do not link if at all possible.  Yes it is a little more work, but totally worth it.





V0N1B2 said:


> This is mostly due to people using sites like photobucket to upload pictures. If something gets deleted from their photobucket account, or like what happened more recently with the change to their TOS (and tried to get people to pay $300/yr to have their images hosted) all their images are removed, so then all you see here is a broken link or something similar. So when images are hotlinked they can be lost. It’s a similar dilemma when a link to (let’s say) an item on the BV website is posted. It’s great while the image is still there, but once it’s gone from the site, it’s gone from here too. The photo, accompanying text etc can’t be seen once the season is over.
> It would be awesome if everyone uploaded photos directly from their computer and/or took a screen cap or something from the website and posted it along with the link they are referring to.
> Is that kinda what you meant?


Whoops, i answered this later.  Thank you for more detail.


----------



## jburgh

V0N1B2 said:


> Well, since you asked....
> I’d really like to see the Unique Treatments thread as a sticky - perhaps in the Reference Library? Speaking of... there are some stickied threads there now that don’t need to be there anymore. Case in point: the one about the comparisons between Milano, Ball Bags, and Pyramids etc. BV hadn’t made those bags in almost ten years. Those can be absorbed into the “style” Reference Library. Same for the comparison threads. All useful and handy fir quick reference in the RF, but maybe not necessarily something that need to be a sticky. I think the only stickies that need to be in the RF are maybe Colour Reference (which needs updating), the Leather Guide (which is a great place to showcase all the skins used), the Unique Weaving & Treatment thread, and the current Seasonal thread.
> JMO
> 
> In addition to these suggestions, I have really wanted to start a thread for each of the popular bag styles offered by BV. For example:
> “The Bottega Veneta Nodini Messenger Bag” aka The “Pillow”. Kind of a catch-all for all things Nodini. A place for people to post their bags, their experiences with the bag, what colours and treatments are available seasonally etc.  A place where we can direct people to check out how to shorten the strap, or what can fit in the bag etc. it can take a lot of time and energy to answer (easily searchable) questions when people ask the same things over and over again. The RL is great to look at pictures but it is a no talking sanctuary. In these new threads, people can chat freely about that particular bag.
> One thread for the Veneta, the Roma, the Cervo Hobo, the Cervo Loop, the Olimpia, the Knot, City Knot, the Loop, whatever new bags are coming out.... you get the idea.
> What are everyone’s thoughts on this?


@V0N1B2 , I've made some changes that were suggested by you and others.  I think it seems more logical now.  But I have a follow-up question regarding Seasonal threads.  Yes, it makes sense to stickie them.  But we need some sort of timeline.  We often start those months before the season officially arrives in retail.  This means overlap.  Currently we have these seasons: Resort, Spring/Summer, Early Fall, and Fall.   We've had a Fall 2019 for months.  Which thread gets stickied?  All opinions welcomed.  I like to have input so this place is more enjoyable...thanks


----------



## jburgh

ksuromax said:


> i agree with V0N, and would only suggest to, perhaps, use already existing threads e.g. 'how many Cervo Hobos/Pillows/Venetas, etc, do we have?' as a base for the style ref thread where a lot of pics already available
> Too much of the hassle?


That is an interesting question to ponder, @ksuromax .  We have style threads in the reference library, but these are no chatting threads, so you can quickly flip through them.  It is great to have the Ode to the Roma, How many pillows do you have, etc, There we can ask questions, make suggestions, occasionally go off topic.  It seems more organic to me. It wouldn't be a hassle to merge those, but I kind of like having both.  Lets all talk about this.


----------



## jburgh

Chatty tonight, clearly this is what my 5th post in a row?... Today I've embarked on the year of downsizing.  I've lost about 40 pounds and I'm never going back. My knees already feel better. Donating all the clothes to Goodwill, and a womans shelter.  There comes a time when you feel like your possessions own you.  Have any of you gotten to this point? How many sets of dishes does one need? Not necessarity talking bags.


----------



## southernbelle43

jburgh said:


> Chatty tonight, clearly this is what my 5th post in a row?... Today I've embarked on the year of downsizing.  I've lost about 40 pounds and I'm never going back. My knees already feel better. Donating all the clothes to Goodwill, and a womans shelter.  There comes a time when you feel like your possessions own you.  Have any of you gotten to this point? How many sets of dishes does one need? Not necessarity talking bags.


Good for you. You have taken control. Congratulations. And we knew you were not includng bags, of course!


----------



## jburgh

Here comes post #6, hehe.
So, I really like this forum.  I've been at the PF for a pretty long time.  Like a lot of you, I didn't start out in BV.  My love back then was Bal. Goatskin was it for me, love that stuff. But I made my way here, because as an ex-weaver, I was attracted by the intrecciato and superb handcrafting.  And I like getting to know members.  You know, if you have an issue with me, want to make a suggestion or need help, you can always PM me.


----------



## ksuromax

jburgh said:


> Here comes post #6, hehe.
> So, I really like this forum.  I've been at the PF for a pretty long time.  Like a lot of you, I didn't start out in BV.  My love back then was Bal. Goatskin was it for me, love that stuff. But I made my way here, because as an ex-weaver, I was attracted by the intrecciato and superb handcrafting.  And I like getting to know members.  You know, if you have an issue with me, want to make a suggestion or need help, you can always PM me.


big fan of Bal here as well! 
 although i started with BV and then discovered Bal.


----------



## V0N1B2

jburgh said:


> @V0N1B2 , I've made some changes that were suggested by you and others.  I think it seems more logical now.  But I have a follow-up question regarding Seasonal threads.  Yes, it makes sense to stickie them.  But we need some sort of timeline.  We often start those months before the season officially arrives in retail.  This means overlap.  Currently we have these seasons: Resort, Spring/Summer, Early Fall, and Fall.   We've had a Fall 2019 for months.  Which thread gets stickied?  All opinions welcomed.  I like to have input so this place is more enjoyable...thanks


Okay... regarding seasonal threads:
Under normal circumstances, we would have the Spring/Summer 2019 thread in the main forum since those items are now in stores. In January, the Pre-Fall 2019 collection dropped, so the Spring/Summer thread could go to the Reference Library - but still stickied, because those items are the ones that are in stores now. We can still discuss new styles, colours etc. that we are seeing both online and in boutiques. In two weeks, the Fall/Winter collection will be showing. Personally, I think that Early Fall and Fall/Winter are two separate collections but in an effort to KonMari this place  we could amalgamate them when the Fall/Winter show happens. Then it could be stickied in the main forum. 
I dunno, just thinking out loud


----------



## whateve

jburgh said:


> Here comes post #6, hehe.
> So, I really like this forum.  I've been at the PF for a pretty long time.  Like a lot of you, I didn't start out in BV.  My love back then was Bal. Goatskin was it for me, love that stuff. But I made my way here, because as an ex-weaver, I was attracted by the intrecciato and superb handcrafting.  And I like getting to know members.  You know, if you have an issue with me, want to make a suggestion or need help, you can always PM me.





ksuromax said:


> big fan of Bal here as well!
> although i started with BV and then discovered Bal.


I started at Coach, then discovered Bal, and now I'm a big BV and Bal fan. In the Coach thread, sometimes people refer to it as a gateway brand, but most seem to move on to LV. Since I was into Coach for the leather, it makes sense that I would be attracted to Bal and BV.


----------



## whateve

jburgh said:


> Chatty tonight, clearly this is what my 5th post in a row?... Today I've embarked on the year of downsizing.  I've lost about 40 pounds and I'm never going back. My knees already feel better. Donating all the clothes to Goodwill, and a womans shelter.  There comes a time when you feel like your possessions own you.  Have any of you gotten to this point? How many sets of dishes does one need? Not necessarity talking bags.


It changes over time. I don't feel like I have too many dishes. When my kids were living at home, I ran the dishwasher every night. After they moved out, we didn't have enough dirty dishes to do that, so I wait until the dishwasher is full or we run out of something. Since we go out for lunch often, we tend to run out of something like teaspoons or cereal bowls before anything else. It seems ironic that with less people in the family, we needed more cereal bowls. I also bought more glass plates for microwaving leftovers. I just bought more steak knives too.

About a month ago, I cleaned out the linen closet and donated tons. I made so much room that I had two empty shelves that I'm now using for my boots. I love it. They are at eye level. Since the shelves are deep, I put one boot of a pair at the back and the other in front. I can see all my boots at once. 

I still have lots of things I need to tackle. When my father died, I took a lot of his things. At the time, it seemed wrong to donate everything. I need to figure out what I should do with them.


----------



## ksuromax

whateve said:


> I started at Coach, then discovered Bal, and now I'm a big BV and Bal fan. In the Coach thread, sometimes people refer to it as a gateway brand, but most seem to move on to LV. Since I was into Coach for the leather, it makes sense that I would be attracted to Bal and BV.


BV and Bal have always been known for their leathers, and very high craftsmanship, imho LV is heavily missing on both points, their canvas is stiff, plastic-y and designs are mostly structured and rigid, total opposite of BV/Bal vibe. If you LOVE good leather no wonder you ended up here 
p.s. let alone the choice of colours both brands offered vs boring LV!


----------



## whateve

ksuromax said:


> BV and Bal have always been known for their leathers, and very high craftsmanship, imho LV is heavily missing on both points, their canvas is stiff, plastic-y and designs are mostly structured and rigid, total opposite of BV/Bal vibe. If you LOVE good leather no wonder you ended up here
> p.s. let alone the choice of colours both brands offered vs boring LV!


OMG, I love the colors!


----------



## ksuromax

jburgh said:


> Here comes post #6, hehe.
> So, I really like this forum.  I've been at the PF for a pretty long time.  Like a lot of you, I didn't start out in BV.  My love back then was Bal. Goatskin was it for me, love that stuff. But I made my way here, because as an ex-weaver, I was attracted by the intrecciato and superb handcrafting.  And I like getting to know members.  You know, if you have an issue with me, want to make a suggestion or need help, you can always PM me.


one more vote for the need to update the colours thread


----------



## vvmvrati

BV lovers! Perhaps a silly question. So after giving both medium and large Venetas I realized that those styles are not for me - it all boils down to the strap drop that in my mind does not look good on my frame. However, I continue being enchanted by the classic shape of the bag and recently realized there was a mini version of it! In your opinion - is it a good date/event little bag, or is it more of a cute novelty and/or more of a young woman/girl bag? I tracked one down in Ebano and wondering if I should pull a trigger or would that be a totally regrettable purchase .


----------



## V0N1B2

vvmvrati said:


> BV lovers! Perhaps a silly question. So after giving both medium and large Venetas I realized that those styles are not for me - it all boils down to the strap drop that in my mind does not look good on my frame. However, I continue being enchanted by the classic shape of the bag and recently realized there was a mini version of it! In your opinion - is it a good date/event little bag, or is it more of a cute novelty and/or more of a young woman/girl bag? I tracked one down in Ebano and wondering if I should pull a trigger or would that be a totally regrettable purchase .


Check out this thread from a few weeks ago on the Mini Veneta
https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/loving-the-mini.1003656/


----------



## muchstuff

vvmvrati said:


> BV lovers! Perhaps a silly question. So after giving both medium and large Venetas I realized that those styles are not for me - it all boils down to the strap drop that in my mind does not look good on my frame. However, I continue being enchanted by the classic shape of the bag and recently realized there was a mini version of it! In your opinion - is it a good date/event little bag, or is it more of a cute novelty and/or more of a young woman/girl bag? I tracked one down in Ebano and wondering if I should pull a trigger or would that be a totally regrettable purchase .


Love mine, totally works as an evening bag, holds an iPhone 8 (thats the largest I have to experiment with) with enough room for all my other stuff that I'd take for an evening out. Keep in mind I'm very petite, it may look a tad smaller on you if you're more average-sized.


----------



## muchstuff

It's wintering out...nothing compared to various parts of Canada/US but always a source of excitement in Vancouver! (Unless you're driving...)


----------



## southernbelle43

muchstuff said:


> It's wintering out...nothing compared to various parts of Canada/US but always a source of excitement in Vancouver! (Unless you're driving...)
> View attachment 4337551


How beautiful.  Living in Arkansas, we are lucky to get one snow a year and it is usually an inch or two.  Every once in a while we get 6-8 inches and the people go crazy, lol.


----------



## diane278

muchstuff said:


> It's wintering out...nothing compared to various parts of Canada/US but always a source of excitement in Vancouver! (Unless you're driving...)
> View attachment 4337551


I’d love to look out my window and see that!


----------



## muchstuff

diane278 said:


> I’d love to look out my window and see that!





southernbelle43 said:


> How beautiful.  Living in Arkansas, we are lucky to get one snow a year and it is usually an inch or two.  Every once in a while we get 6-8 inches and the people go crazy, lol.


We've had a relatively snow-free winter until now, more forecast for the next couple of days. This is dry snow, not the usual wet, cement-type snow we get here so it's a treat. Its been colder than usual the last week or so for Vancouver, hitting the minus teens Celsius with wind chill. My poodle seems to love it! (It's my neighbour's yard, he always has lights up so it looks really pretty with the snow...)


----------



## anniebhu

muchstuff said:


> It's wintering out...nothing compared to various parts of Canada/US but always a source of excitement in Vancouver! (Unless you're driving...)
> View attachment 4337551




That’s lovely! Makes me want to have a hot chocolate, snuggle a blanket and read a book.

We’ve had a really warm winter, or rather, no winter. I was at the beach last week....didn’t swim but just got my feet wet. It was nice.


----------



## muchstuff

anniebhu said:


> That’s lovely! Makes me want to have a hot chocolate, snuggle a blanket and read a book.
> 
> We’ve had a really warm winter, or rather, no winter. I was at the beach last week....didn’t swim but just got my feet wet. It was nice.


It's now about 9 pm and absolutely puking snow ...


----------



## V0N1B2

muchstuff said:


> It's wintering out...nothing compared to various parts of Canada/US but always a source of excitement in Vancouver! (Unless you're driving...)
> View attachment 4337551





muchstuff said:


> It's now about 9 pm and absolutely puking snow ...
> View attachment 4337620


Meanwhile, 2hrs north up the highway.... no snow. None for days. Sunny blue skies today and lots and lots of stars out tonight. But cold. Soooo cccccold 
My boyfriend and I went to the Hometown Hockey festivities that were held here this weekend and we went to the parade and stuff at 3pm before the Leafs/Rangers game and  I couldn't feel my feet after about 30mins. It was about -14 but the wind was nastay. It's been so cold for over a week now.  I can't believe people were skiing today. Bunch of damn fools 
Stay warm doll


----------



## muchstuff

V0N1B2 said:


> Meanwhile, 2hrs north up the highway.... no snow. None for days. Sunny blue skies today and lots and lots of stars out tonight. But cold. Soooo cccccold
> My boyfriend and I went to the Hometown Hockey festivities that were held here this weekend and we went to the parade and stuff at 3pm before the Leafs/Rangers game and  I couldn't feel my feet after about 30mins. It was about -14 but the wind was nastay. It's been so cold for over a week now.  I can't believe people were skiing today. Bunch of damn fools
> Stay warm doll


I'm cozy by the fireplace with a book, can't get much better than that. Skiing at these temps is for fools indeed, although I've skied at minus 30 in Sun Peaks one memorable year. Much drier snow than Whistler though. This is great bar weather where you are, hope you're holding up your end!


----------



## ksuromax

+25 deg C here


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> +25 deg C here


Snow day...


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> Snow day...
> View attachment 4338673


He's so handsome!!!


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> He's so handsome!!!


My baby...


----------



## southernbelle43

muchstuff said:


> My baby...


Beautiful.  Everyone should have a dog!  And spoil it!


----------



## TotinScience

Dear BV experts, 
Really sorry to detract from this wonderful dog, but I have a technical question. Is it very common to get corner wear on Venetas fairly quickly? The reason I am asking is because I got a gorgeous pre-owned espresso Veneta that must have been about 4, maybe 5 years old in nearly perfect condition with minor corner scuffs. I wore it about 4 times with no particular stress on the bag (ie it always stayed on some sort of chair to table, never on the floor) and I noticed that the corner wear is definitely more noticeable. It doesn't really bother me all that much - for this particular bag I actually like the lived in look, but I was just wondering if that's a very common thing. 
Thank you


----------



## southernbelle43

TotinScience said:


> Dear BV experts,
> Really sorry to detract from this wonderful dog, but I have a technical question. Is it very common to get corner wear on Venetas fairly quickly? The reason I am asking is because I got a gorgeous pre-owned espresso Veneta that must have been about 4, maybe 5 years old in nearly perfect condition with minor corner scuffs. I wore it about 4 times with no particular stress on the bag (ie it always stayed on some sort of chair to table, never on the floor) and I noticed that the corner wear is definitely more noticeable. It doesn't really bother me all that much - for this particular bag I actually like the lived in look, but I was just wondering if that's a very common thing.
> Thank you


I don’t have one but I remember reading that the dark espresso shows it more. Maybe that is the reason?


----------



## diane278

This ‘cement’ bag is even more versatile than I expected....and it’s definitely a color changer, depending upon what’s around it. Went out shopping and found some antique calligraphy (?) brushes.


----------



## southernbelle43

diane278 said:


> This ‘cement’ bag is even more versatile than I expected....and it’s definitely a color changer, depending upon what’s around it. Went out shopping and found some antique calligraphy (?) brushes.
> View attachment 4347564


The bag is wonderful, and the brushes are cool.


----------



## diane278

Well, there’s a crime spree in my neighborhood. My oranges are being stolen at an alarming rate.

Proof of criminal activity:


More proof.....


Crime scene evidence:


Crime is rampant, I tell you....rampant!  Thank God  my BV’s have been spared...


----------



## muchstuff

diane278 said:


> Well, there’s a crime spree in my neighborhood. My oranges are being stolen at an alarming rate.
> 
> Proof of criminal activity:
> View attachment 4360299
> 
> More proof.....
> View attachment 4360300
> 
> Crime scene evidence:
> View attachment 4360301
> 
> Crime is rampant, I tell you....rampant!  Thank God  my BV’s have been spared...


Looks like he needs a straw


----------



## southernbelle43

diane278 said:


> Well, there’s a crime spree in my neighborhood. My oranges are being stolen at an alarming rate.
> 
> Proof of criminal activity:
> View attachment 4360299
> 
> More proof.....
> View attachment 4360300
> 
> Crime scene evidence:
> View attachment 4360301
> 
> Crime is rampant, I tell you....rampant!  Thank God  my BV’s have been spared...


That is disgraceful. Is there no limit to bad behavior!


----------



## whateve

diane278 said:


> Well, there’s a crime spree in my neighborhood. My oranges are being stolen at an alarming rate.
> 
> Proof of criminal activity:
> View attachment 4360299
> 
> More proof.....
> View attachment 4360300
> 
> Crime scene evidence:
> View attachment 4360301
> 
> Crime is rampant, I tell you....rampant!  Thank God  my BV’s have been spared...


This is adorable! We've eaten all our oranges. They were delicious. Now DH is talking about sneaking into the neighbor's yards.


----------



## diane278

whateve said:


> This is adorable! We've eaten all our oranges. They were delicious. Now DH is talking about sneaking into the neighbor's yards.


He's welcome to sneak over here....although the squirrels may complain. I suspect I’ll get served with papers next week demanding their squatters rights!


----------



## diane278

muchstuff said:


> Looks like he needs a straw



Ok. Never let it be said that I’m not somewhat compassionate....And, just perhaps, somewhat crazy!


----------



## southernbelle43

diane278 said:


> Ok. Never let it be said that I’m not somewhat compassionate....And, just perhaps, somewhat crazy!
> View attachment 4360403


You are crackng me up! And my husband!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

diane278 said:


> Ok. Never let it be said that I’m not somewhat compassionate]



Hahahahaha Diane, your wit is amazing! You made my morning. [emoji173]


----------



## muchstuff

diane278 said:


> Ok. Never let it be said that I’m not somewhat compassionate....And, just perhaps, somewhat crazy!
> View attachment 4360403


----------



## diane278

southernbelle43 said:


> You are crackng me up! And my husband!





frenziedhandbag said:


> Hahahahaha Diane, your wit is amazing! You made my morning. [emoji173]





muchstuff said:


>



What does it say about my Sunday that I spent it stalking a squirrel?! (And the squirrel won!) I really need to raise my standards.....


----------



## muchstuff

diane278 said:


> What does it say about my Sunday that I spent it stalking a squirrel?! I really need to raise my standards.....


Seems perfectly reasonable to me...I cleaned toilets.


----------



## southernbelle43

diane278 said:


> What does it say about my Sunday that I spent it stalking a squirrel?! I really need to raise my standards.....


It is supposed to be a day of rest, lol.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

diane278 said:


> What does it say about my Sunday that I spent it stalking a squirrel?! I really need to raise my standards.....


Well, I actually don't mind stalking a squirrel but we hardly see them, unless we trample off to the gardens and still, they remain evasive. Monkeys yes, but squirrels aplenty? Tough. I think your Sunday is pretty exciting, compared to mine.


----------



## southernbelle43

muchstuff said:


> Seems perfectly reasonable to me...I cleaned toilets.


I think I would rather chase squirrels. We had so many in the back yard last year eating our bird seed that a neighbor asked if we were raising them.


----------



## ksuromax

diane278 said:


> Well, there’s a crime spree in my neighborhood. My oranges are being stolen at an alarming rate.
> 
> Proof of criminal activity:
> View attachment 4360299
> 
> More proof.....
> View attachment 4360300
> 
> Crime scene evidence:
> View attachment 4360301
> 
> Crime is rampant, I tell you....rampant!  Thank God  my BV’s have been spared...


OMG, this is ADORABLE!!  
and what a fat and big squirrel!!


----------



## ksuromax

and we have a new hive in our garden


----------



## southernbelle43

frenziedhandbag said:


> Well, I actually don't mind stalking a squirrel but we hardly see them, unless we trample off to the gardens and still, they remain evasive. Monkeys yes, but squirrels aplenty? Tough. I think your Sunday is pretty exciting, compared to mine.


If you don’t mind my asking, where are you that you see monkeys.  That is fascinatng to me.


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

Nickel LOVES chasing squirrels! He will take minimum wage and you know how to contact his agent [emoji23]


----------



## frenziedhandbag

southernbelle43 said:


> If you don’t mind my asking, where are you that you see monkeys.  That is fascinatng to me.


I'm in Singapore but the monkeys are not in the neighbourhood. Plenty of them in our nature reserves/parks but sadly, due to people feeding them so much (despite signages), they had become aggressive; clawing at backpacks/bags and sitting on top of cars waiting to be fed. We see grass snakes, squirrels and otters from time to time too.


----------



## southernbelle43

frenziedhandbag said:


> I'm in Singapore but the monkeys are not in the neighbourhood. Plenty of them in our nature reserves/parks but sadly, due to people feeding them so much (despite signages), they had become aggressive; clawing at backpacks/bags and sitting on top of cars waiting to be fed. We see grass snakes, squirrels and otters from time to time too.


Aha. I bet they can be aggressive.  Where I grew up we had bears in the mountains and the same thing happened with the feeding.  So they started  raiding  camp sites, etc.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

southernbelle43 said:


> Aha. I bet they can be aggressive.  Where I grew up we had bears in the mountains and the same thing happened with the feeding.  So they started  raiding  camp sites, etc.


Bears! That's terrifying!


----------



## southernbelle43

frenziedhandbag said:


> Bears! That's terrifying!


Not really,  They stayed in the mountains.  You are OK  if you keep your distance, don‘t have open food at your campsite and make  a lot of noise when you walk the trails so you don’t come upon one and startle it.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

southernbelle43 said:


> Not really,  They stayed in the mountains.  You are OK  if you keep your distance, don‘t have open food at your campsite and make  a lot of noise when you walk the trails so you don’t come upon one and startle it.


Great tip. I'll bear it in mind. Never know where or when we will be hiking in future. Thank you!


----------



## southernbelle43

frenziedhandbag said:


> Great tip. I'll bear it in mind. Never know where or when we will be hiking in future. Thank you!


Lol. I forgot to say you can always whack it on the head with one of your giant bags!


----------



## Kharris332003

Taken by our neighbor with a motion activated camera. Always make a lot of noise and travel when the sun is up.


----------



## muchstuff

Kharris332003 said:


> View attachment 4363239
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taken by our neighbor with a motion activated camera. Always make a lot of noise and travel when the sun is up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4363238


Where are you?


----------



## Kharris332003

San Juan mountains northern New Mexico. Those pics are about 1000 ft above where our home is and no one lives up there. Not accessible now due to amount of snow.  We have probably had about 100 inches of snow this winter and my guess is there’s 150 to 200 up there.   Wolf Creek pass in Colorado will probably end up around 400 inches. It’s great because we’ve had a severe drought.  

This guy can hold his own against the other two. We actually don’t see wildlife like this around our house and see them only with the cameras.


----------



## whateve

Kharris332003 said:


> View attachment 4363266
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> San Juan mountains northern New Mexico. Those pics are about 1000 ft above where our home is and no one lives up there. Not accessible now due to amount of snow.  We have probably had about 100 inches of snow this winter and my guess is there’s 150 to 200 up there.   Wolf Creek pass in Colorado will probably end up around 400 inches. It’s great because we’ve had a severe drought.
> 
> This guy can hold his own against the other two. We actually don’t see wildlife like this around our house and see them only with the cameras.


Amazing pictures! I wish I had thought to set up a camera like that when we lived in the country. I remember our new car stalling out on Wolf Creek pass on a family vacation.


----------



## muchstuff

My boy has crossed the rainbow bridge tonight... #foreverloved


----------



## Pessie

muchstuff said:


> My boy has crossed the rainbow bridge tonight... #foreverloved
> View attachment 4364636


Oh no, I’m so sorry @muchstuff


----------



## LLANeedle

muchstuff said:


> My boy has crossed the rainbow bridge tonight... #foreverloved
> View attachment 4364636


I’m so very sorry.  I know how painful it is to lose a furry family member.


----------



## annie9999

muchstuff said:


> My boy has crossed the rainbow bridge tonight... #foreverloved



Omg- I am so sorry.  I too, know how painful it is.


----------



## Nibb

muchstuff said:


> My boy has crossed the rainbow bridge tonight... #foreverloved
> View attachment 4364636


I’m so sorry.


----------



## southernbelle43

muchstuff said:


> My boy has crossed the rainbow bridge tonight... #foreverloved
> View attachment 4364636


I am really sorry. I know well the heartache of losing a beloved dog.


----------



## Mousse

muchstuff said:


> My boy has crossed the rainbow bridge tonight... #foreverloved
> View attachment 4364636



I am so sorry for your loss. Losing a beloved pet is so difficult. Cherish your fond memories of him. [emoji8]


----------



## grietje

muchstuff said:


> My boy has crossed the rainbow bridge tonight... #foreverloved
> View attachment 4364636



this just sucks. I’m sad for you and your family.


----------



## diane278

muchstuff said:


> My boy has crossed the rainbow bridge tonight... #foreverloved
> View attachment 4364636


I’m so sorry....


----------



## H’sKisses

I’m so sorry, it’s never easy. [emoji22] I’m dreading that day myself... thinking of you and your family.


----------



## V0N1B2

Awww hugs, C


----------



## dolali

oh, @muchstuff! I am so sorry! Sending you a big hug tonight


----------



## muchstuff

dolali said:


> oh, @muchstuff! I am so sorry! Sending you a big hug tonight





Pessie said:


> Oh no, I’m so sorry @muchstuff





LLANeedle said:


> I’m so very sorry.  I know how painful it is to lose a furry family member.





annie9999 said:


> Omg- I am so sorry.  I too, know how painful it is.





Nibb said:


> I’m so sorry.





southernbelle43 said:


> I am really sorry. I know well the heartache of losing a beloved dog.





Mousse said:


> I am so sorry for your loss. Losing a beloved pet is so difficult. Cherish your fond memories of him. [emoji8]





grietje said:


> this just sucks. I’m sad for you and your family.





diane278 said:


> I’m so sorry....





Hershey'sKisses said:


> I’m so sorry, it’s never easy. [emoji22] I’m dreading that day myself... thinking of you and your family.





V0N1B2 said:


> Awww hugs, C


Thanks to everyone...


----------



## whateve

muchstuff said:


> My boy has crossed the rainbow bridge tonight... #foreverloved
> View attachment 4364636


I'm so sorry!


----------



## muchstuff

whateve said:


> I'm so sorry!


Thanks, he was just the best boy...


----------



## whateve

muchstuff said:


> Thanks, he was just the best boy...


I can imagine. So was my Dusty. I still tear up when I think about him although it's been years.


----------



## Kharris332003

muchstuff said:


> My boy has crossed the rainbow bridge tonight... #foreverloved
> View attachment 4364636


I am so very, very sorry for your loss of such a wonderful, handsome boy. It’s just heartbreaking.  They are such pure spirits and leave us too soon.


----------



## zooba

muchstuff said:


> My boy has crossed the rainbow bridge tonight... #foreverloved[emoji813]
> View attachment 4364636


Oh I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

muchstuff said:


> #foreverloved



I am so sorry for your loss. Hugs.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

~duplicate post~


----------



## muchstuff

frenziedhandbag said:


> I am so sorry for your loss. Hugs.





Kharris332003 said:


> I am so very, very sorry for your loss of such a wonderful, handsome boy. It’s just heartbreaking.  They are such pure spirits and leave us too soon.





zooba said:


> Oh I am so sorry for your loss.



Thank you all!


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

muchstuff said:


> My boy has crossed the rainbow bridge tonight... #foreverloved
> View attachment 4364636



Aww... so sorry for your loss. Sending you lots of poodle hugs!


----------



## muchstuff

BV_LC_poodle said:


> Aww... so sorry for your loss. Sending you lots of poodle hugs!


----------



## cosima

muchstuff said:


> My boy has crossed the rainbow bridge tonight... #foreverloved
> View attachment 4364636



I feel with you very much!
I have lost my mini Schnauzer a few months ago and I miss my little  dog every day!


----------



## Bagcoolie

Terribly sorry to hear that, muchstuff.


----------



## cosima

Here is s picture of my little dog! I miss her very much!


----------



## southernbelle43

cosima said:


> Here is s picture of my little dog! I miss her very much!


What a cutie.


----------



## muchstuff

Bagcoolie said:


> Terribly sorry to hear that, muchstuff.





cosima said:


> I feel with you very much!
> I have lost my mini Schnauzer a few months ago and I miss my little  dog every day!



Thanks ladies


----------



## muchstuff

cosima said:


> Here is s picture of my little dog! I miss her very much!


So sweet


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

cosima said:


> I feel with you very much!
> I have lost my mini Schnauzer a few months ago and I miss my little  dog every day!



Sorry for your loss. I lost my mini Schnauzer who's also black 15 years ago and I'm still thinking about that little guy.  All pets are special.  They forever hold a special space in our heart.


----------



## news2me

To all those who mourn the loss of their beloved pets:

Goodbyes are not forever,
Goodbyes are not the end,
They simply mean I’ll miss you
Until we meet again.


----------



## Kharris332003

cosima said:


> Here is s picture of my little dog! I miss her very much!


So sorry for your loss. She looks like such a sweetie.


----------



## cosima

Kharris332003 said:


> So sorry for your loss. She looks like such a sweetie.



She was such a good girl and so lovable. Thank you!
You have also a sweet dog i your avatar. Is that yours?


----------



## septembersiren

Muchstuff sorry about your fur baby


----------



## muchstuff

septembersiren said:


> Muchstuff sorry about your fur baby


Thank you


----------



## septembersiren

My new acquisition


----------



## akarp317

Oh so sorry for your loss...



muchstuff said:


> My boy has crossed the rainbow bridge tonight... #foreverloved
> View attachment 4364636


----------



## muchstuff

akarp317 said:


> Oh so sorry for your loss...


Thank you!


----------



## ksuromax

septembersiren said:


> My new acquisition
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4367081


it's gorgeous!! i have this in Pillow, and espadrilles, and LOVE them to bits!!! enjoy!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

septembersiren said:


> My new acquisition]



So pretty!


----------



## Kharris332003

cosima said:


> She was such a good girl and so lovable. Thank you!
> You have also a sweet dog i your avatar. Is that yours?


Thank you. Yes, he’s our third Pom rescue and we were lucky that he was only about 2 when we got him. We’ve had him almost 8 years and it’s been a wonderful time. 
He does have a number of health issues that we try very hard to manage. He definitely runs our household but I think this often happens when the children leave home.


----------



## septembersiren

Seeing all the pics of the pouches has restored my faith in BV 
Although I do think that maxi vertical cabat would be good to carry a small dog in like a tea cup yorkie


----------



## ksuromax

septembersiren said:


> Seeing all the pics of the pouches has restored my faith in BV
> Although I do think that maxi vertical cabat would be good to carry a small dog in like a tea cup yorkie


i've held one, trust me, it's good enough to carry a grown up dobermann!!


----------



## southernbelle43

A question for you experts. I bought a preloved wallet. It is a lovely color, Baltic blue; it is soft, lightweight, just what I was looking for. 


However if I use all of the card slots, it is almost impossible to get one card out.
If I put a few in there, like this and put the others behind the card slots, it works fine.


I am willing to do this because the wallet itself is so gorgeous and fits the purpose I bought it for.  Do these stretch over time? I am well aware that leather stretches.  But this is not a new wallet and it is still tight.  I plan to keep it; it is just too lovely to let go.  It is like the six inch heels I USED to wear. Were they comfortable, nay, nay.  But they looked good, lol.


----------



## annie9999

I find that same problem with a lot of wallets.  They seem great and have lots of spaces to put things but then things get so tight-


----------



## southernbelle43

annie9999 said:


> I find that same problem with a lot of wallets.  They seem great and have lots of spaces to put things but then things get so tight-


Thanks for your response. This style wallet is new to me. I have always used the long accordian ones.


----------



## Mousse

southernbelle43 said:


> A question for you experts. I bought a preloved wallet. It is a lovely color, Baltic blue; it is soft, lightweight, just what I was looking for.
> View attachment 4384114
> 
> However if I use all of the card slots, it is almost impossible to get one card out.
> If I put a few in there, like this and put the others behind the card slots, it works fine.
> View attachment 4384125
> 
> I am willing to do this because the wallet itself is so gorgeous and fits the purpose I bought it for.  Do these stretch over time? I am well aware that leather stretches.  But this is not a new wallet and it is still tight.  I plan to keep it; it is just too lovely to let go.  It is like the six inch heels I USED to wear. Were they comfortable, nay, nay.  But they looked good, lol.



BV wallets and card holders will eventually stretch over time. If you double up on cards in the “slots” be careful not to over do it. You won’t want your cards to fall out on their own.


----------



## southernbelle43

Mousse said:


> BV wallets and card holders will eventually stretch over time. If you double up on cards in the “slots” be careful not to over do it. You won’t want your cards to fall out on their own.


I have actually done the opposite. Lol.. But thank you for the advice.


----------



## LLANeedle

BV wallets are the only brand I’ve had trouble with.....either too tight or so loose your cards fall out.


----------



## CamCamRN

diane278 said:


> I found comfortable (for me) BV shoes (besides the espadrilles)!  They’re a slip-on flat.  The Fiandra slipper. (It’s a bit confusing because there’s also one without a heel that looks the same on top). They arrived today. They feel great and I know they’ll soften up even more with wear.  I was gun shy after my failure with the sneakers. I still think that most of the BV shoes are too stiff for me, but I’m happy with this style. After all, my lifestyle doesn’t require a lot of shoes or much variety in styles. I guess it’s one of the benefits of menocore.
> 
> View attachment 3993196


Hi Diane,
Was wondering on hw the sizing is. I’m eyeing red ones. And I’m a 9.5. But they only have 39 and 40.


----------



## diane278

CamCamRN said:


> Hi Diane,
> Was wondering on hw the sizing is. I’m eyeing red ones. And I’m a 9.5. But they only have 39 and 40.


I wear a size 37.5 in the flats, a 37.5 in the slides and a 38 in the espadrilles. I wear a 7.5 or 8 in the most shoes although I’ve been buying more in size 8 lately.  I don’t feel that I can give you much advice as far as sizing goes. I tend to get blisters easily since I’ve aged (I’m 69). There are other  members who wear BV flats and maybe they can comment.....


----------



## septembersiren

CamCamRN said:


> Hi Diane,
> Was wondering on hw the sizing is. I’m eyeing red ones. And I’m a 9.5. But they only have 39 and 40.



I wear an 8 US but in BV go up a half size 
Italian shoes are narrow 
It takes a little bit to break in the shoes but once you do you will be happy


----------



## Mousse

We are on vacay in NoLa. At night the roof top pool lights up with changing colors. The balls float in the pool and move with the wind. We are expecting great weather here now that the storms have moved through.


----------



## diane278

I just saw this in the April Bazaar.  If there’s a version with silver-toned metal, I’d be interested. Just when I thought I should give up.....


----------



## H’sKisses

diane278 said:


> I just saw this in the April Bazaar.  If there’s a version with silver-toned metal, I’d be interested. Just when I thought I should give up.....
> View attachment 4400227



I wonder how long before the weave is gone completely from BV?


----------



## muchstuff

Hershey'sKisses said:


> I wonder how long before the weave is gone completely from BV?


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Hershey'sKisses said:


> I wonder how long before the weave is gone completely from BV?


Noooo [emoji58] [emoji25]


----------



## diane278

Hershey'sKisses said:


> I wonder how long before the weave is gone completely from BV?


So far, it’s just rumors, although I read somewhere on this forum that a SA mentioned it. We’ve all posted so much about the changes, I have no idea where to find it now. With the new seat belt weaving, it seems to be an indication of what’s to come. Why did they change that iconic bag? 
By the way, my SA texted me today and said that the pouches are selling like crazy.......


----------



## H’sKisses

diane278 said:


> So far, it’s just rumors, although I read somewhere on this forum that a SA mentioned it. We’ve all posted so much about the changes, I have no idea where to find it now. With the new seat belt weaving, it seems to be an indication of what’s to come. Why did they change that iconic bag?
> By the way, my SA texted me today and said that the pouches are selling like crazy.......



The woven pouch, especially with the strap, is growing on me. Cute little alternative to the Disco! Although elegant, I’m just not into the smooth, plain leather pieces. I just don’t see them as BV.


----------



## Nibb

I NEED a pouch or a Lauren or both. We went to the Grand Prix to via a water taxi. We took a picnic in a backpack, instead of me carrying a bag I stuffed this little bag into the pack. Now we are out and about without the pack and it’s Friday evening, I’d really like to have a nice BV with me. 
Thoughts?


----------



## catsinthebag

Nibb said:


> View attachment 4402149
> 
> I NEED a pouch or a Lauren or both. We went to the Grand Prix to via a water taxi. We took a picnic in a backpack, instead of me carrying a bag I stuffed this little bag into the pack. Now we are out and about without the pack and it’s Friday evening, I’d really like to have a nice BV with me.
> Thoughts?



I am so tempted to get a Lauren before they’re gone, but I KNOW I’m not a clutch person. I like that the small pouch has a strap. How about a Nodini?


----------



## Nibb

catsinthebag said:


> I am so tempted to get a Lauren before they’re gone, but I KNOW I’m not a clutch person. I like that the small pouch has a strap. How about a Nodini?


Thank you, I like the pouch idea too. I have a beautiful Nodini, it’s a bit bulky to stick in a tote or a backpack. I think a slim line zipped pouch would work best.


----------



## ksuromax

Nibb said:


> View attachment 4402149
> 
> I NEED a pouch or a Lauren or both. We went to the Grand Prix to via a water taxi. We took a picnic in a backpack, instead of me carrying a bag I stuffed this little bag into the pack. Now we are out and about without the pack and it’s Friday evening, I’d really like to have a nice BV with me.
> Thoughts?


put your usual stuff together
assess the volume, arrange them as if they would be inside the bag/pouch and see what bag would work best for it?
e.g. if most of you items are flat, stackable and easy to get in and out, i'd say get a pouch (flat, perhaps?)
if you have tubes and sprays, bulky and catch-y items (glasses with a string, or keys with a lanyard) then go for something bigger, with wide opening, so you'd have better access


----------



## Nibb

ksuromax said:


> put your usual stuff together
> assess the volume, arrange them as if they would be inside the bag/pouch and see what bag would work best for it?
> e.g. if most of you items are flat, stackable and easy to get in and out, i'd say get a pouch (flat, perhaps?)
> if you have tubes and sprays, bulky and catch-y items (glasses with a string, or keys with a lanyard) then go for something bigger, with wide opening, so you'd have better access


Thank you. That’s really good information. We have some rugged trips planned in the coming months that will be more suited for nylon packs and sail-bag totes, but I can certainly slip in a small clutch for evening outings.


----------



## ksuromax

it's been a BV day!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

ksuromax said:


> it's been a BV day!


Woohoo! What did you get?


----------



## ksuromax

frenziedhandbag said:


> Woohoo! What did you get?


actually by the endof the day the number of shopping bags increased!!  
i'm on the roll!!  
will take snaps and do a reveal tomorrow, when the light is good


----------



## ksuromax

there's hope... 
SA's told me that classic Cabat is staying 
for now
here's the newest one 
pouch is re-designed though


----------



## ksuromax

when he understood what sort of fan i am he opened the stock room door and let me pick anything to play with 
i picked Oro Scuro Cabat with Croc handles 
the Cabat TDF


----------



## frenziedhandbag

ksuromax said:


> i'm on the roll!!



Can't wait to see!


----------



## Kharris332003

ksuromax said:


> there's hope...
> SA's told me that classic Cabat is staying
> for now
> here's the newest one
> pouch is re-designed though


I do like the new pouch. Thank you so much for the pictures.


----------



## Buckeyemommy

ksuromax said:


> there's hope...
> SA's told me that classic Cabat is staying
> for now
> here's the newest one
> pouch is re-designed though



Is that a RED interior I see???


----------



## ksuromax

Buckeyemommy said:


> Is that a RED interior I see???


Yes! Bicoloured Cabat  
outer colour is Mist


----------



## ksuromax

???????


----------



## southernbelle43

ksuromax said:


> ???????


My thoughts too.


----------



## H’sKisses

They probably took her out of the bag, it’s that big. They’re saying “look, you can fit a naked lady wearing shoes inside!”


----------



## grietje

On a happier note, I learned from the SA at a BV Hong Kong boutique that the mini cabat is coming back!  He didn’t say when but was pleased about it. 

The new two tone cabat (w/ red interior) is neat. I wonder if it’ll be offered in other colors. The green and black would be nifty!


----------



## V0N1B2

grietje said:


> On a happier note, I learned from the SA at a BV Hong Kong boutique that the mini cabat is coming back!  He didn’t say when but was pleased about it.
> 
> The new two tone cabat (w/ red interior) is neat. I wonder if it’ll be offered in other colors. The green and black would be nifty!


I also heard this last week so I’m assuming it will be for (the entire) North American market this time and not exclusive to Asia and Hawaii. Maybe @luxury.ninja can confirm?
@grietje, did the SA confirm that it will be the actual Mini Cabat like previous seasons or is it one of these “New Cabats” in the Mini silhouette. 

I’m not sure about this two-toned Cabat. In theory, I really like the idea. Other bags that have a contrasting interior. (like a Graphite Kelly or Double-Sens with a Rose Shocking Interior) are solid leather - for lack of a better word.  I think the Cabat might look better in a different colour.  The one above looks (to me) like it’s got colour transfer from wearing red pants or something. The way the edges are tinged in red. I dunno, just something... off. Again, I like the concept and the shock/contrast of the red on the inside, but on a bag that’s woven... hmmm.  JMO.


----------



## jburgh

I heard the same thing from a US SA - mini Cabat returning.  I didn't post anything because I am not too optimistic.  But, if it is the same shape, quality, and craftsmanship, I will be happy.


----------



## LLANeedle

Von, I’m glad you spoke up.  The two toned cabat seems off to me too.  Like most of these new designs it looks tacky and cheap.


----------



## diane278

grietje said:


> On a happier note, I learned from the SA at a BV Hong Kong boutique that the mini cabat is coming back!  He didn’t say when but was pleased about it.
> 
> The new two tone cabat (w/ red interior) is neat. I wonder if it’ll be offered in other colors. The green and black would be nifty!


I love the idea of the mini. I think it’s a better size for me than the medium. I’m less likely to bump into innocent bystanders with a smaller bag!


----------



## muchstuff

diane278 said:


> I love the idea of the mini. I think it’s a better size for me than the medium. I’m less likely to bump into innocent bystanders with a smaller bag!


Its still plenty big enough IMHO!


----------



## southernbelle43

diane278 said:


> I love the idea of the mini. I think it’s a better size for me than the medium. I’m less likely to bump into innocent bystanders with a smaller bag!


I love my mini.  My daughter saw it for the first time yesterday (she is not a member of the Sisterhood of the Bag) and thought it was huge.  I had to laugh at that.


----------



## septembersiren

But they will never make a mini like pinault’s mother carries 
Custom only for her 
If they sold them they would probably need a bigger factory


----------



## catsinthebag

septembersiren said:


> But they will never make a mini like pinault’s mother carries
> Custom only for her
> If they sold them they would probably need a bigger factory



Does anyone have a picture of this bag? Now I’m curious!


----------



## southernbelle43

catsinthebag said:


> Does anyone have a picture of this bag? Now I’m curious!


Me too!!


----------



## septembersiren

Wishing everyone happy holidays


----------



## septembersiren

This Is the only picture I could find of the ultra mini that will never be produced for the public
I am not sure how this woman is related to Francois Pinault


----------



## muchstuff

septembersiren said:


> View attachment 4408682
> 
> 
> View attachment 4408683
> 
> 
> Wishing everyone happy holidays


Right back at you!


----------



## catsinthebag

septembersiren said:


> View attachment 4408684
> 
> 
> This Is the only picture I could find of the ultra mini that will never be produced for the public
> I am not sure how this woman is related to Francois Pinault



Thank you for posting this!


----------



## ksuromax

Happy Easter everyone!  
(pic from Google)


----------



## BV_fan

catsinthebag said:


> Does anyone have a picture of this bag? Now I’m curious!


https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/celebs-bottega-veneta-bags-pics-only-no-chatting'
pages 104 and 105


----------



## catsinthebag

BV_fan said:


> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/celebs-bottega-veneta-bags-pics-only-no-chatting'
> pages 104 and 105



Thanks, but the link goes to “page not found.”


----------



## BV_fan

catsinthebag said:


> Thanks, but the link goes to “page not found.”


It's a thread in the forum:
https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/celebs-bottega-veneta-bags-pics-only-no-chatting.91558/


----------



## catsinthebag

BV_fan said:


> It's a thread in the forum:
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/celebs-bottega-veneta-bags-pics-only-no-chatting.91558/



Got it! Thanks. Wow, that bag looks _really_ small!


----------



## diane278

I saw this color online. I’m thinking it’s a nice version of barolo.....for a mini cabat, maybe?


----------



## southernbelle43

diane278 said:


> I saw this color online. I’m thinking it’s a nice version of barolo.....for a mini cabat, maybe?
> View attachment 4411060


I am going to be in real trouble if this comes out in a mini, lol!!!


----------



## Mousse

Last night we had “breakfast for dinner.” I made a fennel, Yukon gold potato, leek, and smoked salmon hash.


----------



## diane278

southernbelle43 said:


> I am going to be in real trouble if this comes out in a mini, lol!!!


I’m already putting in a request for espadrilles!


----------



## southernbelle43

Would anyone care to loan me the money for this bag which has shot to the top of my wish list?  Just PM me if you have some spare money lying around, lol.


----------



## muchstuff

southernbelle43 said:


> Would anyone care to loan me the money for this bag which has shot to the top of my wish list?  Just PM me if you have some spare money lying around, lol.
> View attachment 4416142


Soon as my lotto win comes around...


----------



## luxury.ninja

V0N1B2 said:


> I also heard this last week so I’m assuming it will be for (the entire) North American market this time and not exclusive to Asia and Hawaii. Maybe @luxury.ninja can confirm?
> @grietje, did the SA confirm that it will be the actual Mini Cabat like previous seasons or is it one of these “New Cabats” in the Mini silhouette.
> 
> I’m not sure about this two-toned Cabat. In theory, I really like the idea. Other bags that have a contrasting interior. (like a Graphite Kelly or Double-Sens with a Rose Shocking Interior) are solid leather - for lack of a better word.  I think the Cabat might look better in a different colour.  The one above looks (to me) like it’s got colour transfer from wearing red pants or something. The way the edges are tinged in red. I dunno, just something... off. Again, I like the concept and the shock/contrast of the red on the inside, but on a bag that’s woven... hmmm.  JMO.



Aloha @V0N1B2 sorry been MIA...
I can confirm that the Mini Cabat will be released in all Markets including US Mainland. It is only exclusive in quantity! I will share more details once I have 100% knowledge.


----------



## akarp317

I hereby swear I will buy *no more bags* until the fall season at least. Why is it so hard to just say no? I added another cervo piece to my rapidly expanding collection:


----------



## H’sKisses

akarp317 said:


> I hereby swear I will buy *no more bags* until the fall season at least. Why is it so hard to just say no? I added another cervo piece to my rapidly expanding collection:
> 
> View attachment 4418967
> View attachment 4418970
> View attachment 4418968
> View attachment 4418969



Oh, that green with the delish purple interior!!! Please tell me how you like this style, what you can fit in it and how it looks all filled up! If I can’t ever get my Baseball hobo in this green, this style may be it.


----------



## dolali

akarp317 said:


> I hereby swear I will buy *no more bags* until the fall season at least. Why is it so hard to just say no? I added another cervo piece to my rapidly expanding collection:
> 
> View attachment 4418967
> View attachment 4418970
> View attachment 4418968
> View attachment 4418969



This Green is so beautiful! Congrats on finding this treasure!


----------



## V0N1B2

Hershey'sKisses said:


> Oh, that green with the delish purple interior!!! Please tell me how you like this style, what you can fit in it and how it looks all filled up! If I can’t ever get my Baseball hobo in this green, this style may be it.


Oh drats! Fashionphile had a Billiard Cervo Hobo up for like half a day and then poof! it was gonzo. I was hoping it went to someone here. 
Kinda like the new Nero Pouch from Japan that was listed for $975. Eek!!! 

I’ll keep my eye out for you HK.

Congrats @akarp317 it’s a versatile bag.


----------



## Phiomega

akarp317 said:


> I hereby swear I will buy *no more bags* until the fall season at least. Why is it so hard to just say no? I added another cervo piece to my rapidly expanding collection:
> 
> View attachment 4418967



This is just so beautiful. I am usually not active in this link but the picture is just breathtaking. The cervo leather is so amazing. Why is there so many beautiful cervo in the past but not now??? (Maybe that’s great for my wallet though)


----------



## ksuromax

akarp317 said:


> I hereby swear I will buy *no more bags* until the fall season at least. Why is it so hard to just say no? I added another cervo piece to my rapidly expanding collection:
> 
> View attachment 4418967
> View attachment 4418970
> View attachment 4418968
> View attachment 4418969


Hahaha  those famous words!  
BV, espicially cervo, is totally irresistable! 
just accept the fact and enjoy your new bag! 
it's very beautiful, congrats!!


----------



## H’sKisses

V0N1B2 said:


> Oh drats! Fashionphile had a Billiard Cervo Hobo up for like half a day and then poof! it was gonzo. I was hoping it went to someone here.
> Kinda like the new Nero Pouch from Japan that was listed for $975. Eek!!!
> 
> I’ll keep my eye out for you HK.
> 
> Congrats @akarp317 it’s a versatile bag.



Thanks, V0N! TRR had it at an amazing price a few months ago and I didn’t jump at it... I’m still hopeful that I’ll find it at a great deal, one day. I’ve waited this long, I can wait longer. It can be like a little game. [emoji38]


----------



## diane278

southernbelle43 said:


> Would anyone care to loan me the money for this bag which has shot to the top of my wish list?  Just PM me if you have some spare money lying around, lol.
> View attachment 4416142


I found a couple of quarters in a jacket pocket that I can contribute.....Im happy to help.


----------



## H’sKisses

When you got a delivery at work (PO mini and Scarabeo pouch!) but don’t want to open it at your desk... and it’s only 7:30am... and you don’t leave to go home til 5:00pm... TICK TOCK [emoji354]


----------



## southernbelle43

diane278 said:


> I found a couple of quarters in a jacket pocket that I can contribute.....Im happy to help.


You are so cute!!  Could you also send that "last dime" you had in the car?


----------



## Nibb

akarp317 said:


> I hereby swear I will buy *no more bags* until the fall season at least. Why is it so hard to just say no? I added another cervo piece to my rapidly expanding collection:
> 
> View attachment 4418967
> View attachment 4418970
> View attachment 4418968
> View attachment 4418969


Congrats, she’s a beauty! I was stalking her twin on The Real Real recently. Glad to see your mod shots. Enjoy.


----------



## akarp317

I took her out today for her first trip to work. She is actually really comfy! Even more than I expected. The shoulder strap doesn’t slip at all and while she can carry a ton of stuff she feels weightless! Basically, she carries just like the large cervo loop. Here are some pics I snapped before leaving work and a few once I got home. I have the strap on the longest setting, not quite long enough for crossbody.












I didn’t use an organizer but she’s shallow enough that it’s not too hard to find stuff. In here I have a wallet, coin purse, pencil case, some haribo candy, gum, glasses case, sunglasses case, keys, two medical journals and a small wallet sized parcel. With room.


----------



## muchstuff

akarp317 said:


> I took her out today for her first trip to work. She is actually really comfy! Even more than I expected. The shoulder strap doesn’t slip at all and while she can carry a ton of stuff she feels weightless! Basically, she carries just like the large cervo loop. Here are some pics I snapped before leaving work and a few once I got home. I have the strap on the longest setting, not quite long enough for crossbody.
> 
> View attachment 4419939
> View attachment 4419940
> View attachment 4419941
> View attachment 4419943
> View attachment 4419944
> View attachment 4419945
> View attachment 4419946
> View attachment 4419948
> View attachment 4419947
> 
> I didn’t use an organizer but she’s shallow enough that it’s not too hard to find stuff. In here I have a wallet, coin purse, pencil case, some haribo candy, gum, glasses case, sunglasses case, keys, two medical journals and a small wallet sized parcel. With room.


Congrats, looks like a great bag!


----------



## akarp317

Thanks! She is. 


muchstuff said:


> Congrats, looks like a great bag!


----------



## southernbelle43

akarp317 said:


> I took her out today for her first trip to work. She is actually really comfy! Even more than I expected. The shoulder strap doesn’t slip at all and while she can carry a ton of stuff she feels weightless! Basically, she carries just like the large cervo loop. Here are some pics I snapped before leaving work and a few once I got home. I have the strap on the longest setting, not quite long enough for crossbody.
> 
> View attachment 4419939
> View attachment 4419940
> View attachment 4419941
> View attachment 4419943
> View attachment 4419944
> View attachment 4419945
> View attachment 4419946
> View attachment 4419948
> View attachment 4419947
> 
> 
> I didn’t use an organizer but she’s shallow enough that it’s not too hard to find stuff. In here I have a wallet, coin purse, pencil case, some haribo candy, gum, glasses case, sunglasses case, keys, two medical journals and a small wallet sized parcel. With room.


Great looking bag.  Love the color!


----------



## Nibb

akarp317 said:


> I took her out today for her first trip to work. She is actually really comfy! Even more than I expected. The shoulder strap doesn’t slip at all and while she can carry a ton of stuff she feels weightless! Basically, she carries just like the large cervo loop. Here are some pics I snapped before leaving work and a few once I got home. I have the strap on the longest setting, not quite long enough for crossbody.
> 
> View attachment 4419939
> View attachment 4419940
> View attachment 4419941
> View attachment 4419943
> View attachment 4419944
> View attachment 4419945
> View attachment 4419946
> View attachment 4419948
> View attachment 4419947
> 
> 
> I didn’t use an organizer but she’s shallow enough that it’s not too hard to find stuff. In here I have a wallet, coin purse, pencil case, some haribo candy, gum, glasses case, sunglasses case, keys, two medical journals and a small wallet sized parcel. With room.


Thank you for posting all the mod shots. I was curious as to the wearability of the bag, I’ve seen a couple of pictures that made the bag look ridiculously huge, but your shots make it look very useable. The bag looks great on you.


----------



## H’sKisses

Sigh. It’s beautiful. I had originally wanted this
In my search for a Cervo saddlebag, but crossed it off since it wasn’t long enough to wear crossbody. Now I want it again. ☹️


----------



## frenziedhandbag

akarp317 said:


> I took her out today for her first trip to work..



It looks great on you and beautiful green as well. [emoji172]


----------



## dolali

akarp317 said:


> I took her out today for her first trip to work. She is actually really comfy! Even more than I expected. The shoulder strap doesn’t slip at all and while she can carry a ton of stuff she feels weightless! Basically, she carries just like the large cervo loop. Here are some pics I snapped before leaving work and a few once I got home. I have the strap on the longest setting, not quite long enough for crossbody.
> 
> View attachment 4419939
> View attachment 4419940
> View attachment 4419941
> View attachment 4419943
> View attachment 4419944
> View attachment 4419945
> View attachment 4419946
> View attachment 4419948
> View attachment 4419947
> 
> 
> I didn’t use an organizer but she’s shallow enough that it’s not too hard to find stuff. In here I have a wallet, coin purse, pencil case, some haribo candy, gum, glasses case, sunglasses case, keys, two medical journals and a small wallet sized parcel. With room.



This bag is absolutely gorgeous and the color is TDF! thank you so much for all the additional pics. It looks great on you


----------



## akarp317

Thanks everyone!!


----------



## ksuromax

akarp317 said:


> Thanks everyone!!


great bag  
do i spy with my little eye a gingerbread house in the background???


----------



## ksuromax

Kids have had school production today, and there were guests from our local Sheikh's family (3 ladies, probably his daughters/nieces) and one carried a BV double zip clutch!!!


----------



## akarp317

Yes, lots of interesting stuff in the background of those pics! 



ksuromax said:


> great bag
> do i spy with my little eye a gingerbread house in the background???


----------



## Mousse

My niece is graduating from the University of Minnesota Veterinary School on Sunday. We weren’t able to make the trip, but I have a BV surprise headed her way. Last year when she received her white coat, I sent her a Nero French Wallet. Hopefully FedEx will deliver on time tomorrow and her Nero Nodini Flap bag will deliver. We are all so proud of her accomplishments.


----------



## H’sKisses

Mousse said:


> My niece is graduating from the University of Minnesota Veterinary School on Sunday. We weren’t able to make the trip, but I have a BV surprise headed her way. Last year when she received her white coat, I sent her a Nero French Wallet. Hopefully FedEx will deliver on time tomorrow and her Nero Nodini Flap bag will deliver. We are all so proud of her accomplishments.



Congrats! Such a lucky niece to receive wonderful BV presents!


----------



## septembersiren

Mousse said:


> My niece is graduating from the University of Minnesota Veterinary School on Sunday. We weren’t able to make the trip, but I have a BV surprise headed her way. Last year when she received her white coat, I sent her a Nero French Wallet. Hopefully FedEx will deliver on time tomorrow and her Nero Nodini Flap bag will deliver. We are all so proud of her accomplishments.



Congratulations I am sure she will love the bag


----------



## ksuromax

Ladies (and gents, if any around), i am thinking of another Nodini ... 
i LIKE China Red
but yesterday i saw a Barolo one 
the question is - is another one justified? if so, which one would fit my collection better?? 
i have 4 small and 1XL Pillows
Silver
Vesuvio
Mona Lisa
3 Blues Sunshine 
XL Nero 
any ideas and comments are welcome!


----------



## ksuromax

here they are


----------



## southernbelle43

ksuromax said:


> Ladies (and gents, if any around), i am thinking of another Nodini ...
> i LIKE China Red
> but yesterday i saw a Barolo one
> the question is - is another one justified? if so, which one would fit my collection better??
> i have 4 small and 1XL Pillows
> Silver
> Vesuvio
> Mona Lisa
> 3 Blues Sunshine
> XL Nero
> any ideas and comments are welcome!


 Any time someone asks is one justified......


----------



## ksuromax

southernbelle43 said:


> Any time someone asks is one justified......


i think the most sensible decision would be for me to sell my Vesuvio and get the China Red, AND a new pouch in Lava (since Lava is the same colour as Vesuvio) 
but... 
maybe (and hopefully) the pouch will bemade in China Red for the next season?? then, it would solve my dilemma


----------



## dolali

ksuromax said:


> i think the most sensible decision would be for me to sell my Vesuvio and get the China Red, AND a new pouch in Lava (since Lava is the same colour as Vesuvio)
> but...
> maybe (and hopefully) the pouch will bemade in China Red for the next season?? then, it would solve my dilemma



Go for China Red! It's a beautiful shade of red, goes with almost anything, and can be worn year round! 

AND:


----------



## grietje

ksuromax said:


> Ladies (and gents, if any around), i am thinking of another Nodini ...
> i LIKE China Red...



I’ve got multiple illnesses going on:  Nodini fever and Brighton befuddlement.

I have just the Pacific.  But it is one of my most used bags and I thought to replace it... er go my interest in Brighton.  I found a gently used New Chartreuse one which is on its way to me and I am still considering a blue.  And I am crazy about Brighton and might buy it in the Garda.

Any how, I feel your pain!  So the China red would replace the Vesuvio.  Makes sense. China red is a bit more muted. But vesuvio is the only bright color in your collection and I do recall you are a fan of a brighter shade.  As I look at your nodini I am missing some of the joy in color when I think of your Cervo hobos.  

Try This?  Get your wheel of cervo hobos out.  Then make a wheel of your nodini and see what about each sparks joy.  That might help you figure out what color to get.


----------



## ksuromax

grietje said:


> I’ve got multiple illnesses going on:  Nodini fever and Brighton befuddlement.
> 
> I have just the Pacific.  But it is one of my most used bags and I thought to replace it... er go my interest in Brighton.  I found a gently used New Chartreuse one which is on its way to me and I am still considering a blue.  And I am crazy about Brighton and might buy it in the Garda.
> 
> Any how, I feel your pain!  So the China red would replace the Vesuvio.  Makes sense. China red is a bit more muted. But vesuvio is the only bright color in your collection and I do recall you are a fan of a brighter shade.  As I look at your nodini I am missing some of the joy in color when I think of your Cervo hobos.
> 
> Try This?  Get your wheel of cervo hobos out.  Then make a wheel of your nodini and see what about each sparks joy.  That might help you figure out what color to get.


actually they serve different purposes, Nodinis aremostly used on weekends and travels, Cervo hobos as a daily bag 
and that's what makes me thing that i do NOT need a Barolo Nodini 
But China Red would fit in perfectly 
But i don't want it to cannibalise Vesuvio  
they are small, and space is not a problem, and it feels like i could have them all! like lollies


----------



## southernbelle43

ksuromax said:


> actually they serve different purposes, Nodinis aremostly used on weekends and travels, Cervo hobos as a daily bag
> and that's what makes me thing that i do NOT need a Barolo Nodini
> But China Red would fit in perfectly
> But i don't want it to cannibalise Vesuvio
> they are small, and space is not a problem, and it feels like i could have them all! like lollies


I think you answered your own question, dear


----------



## grietje

From Carmel: Mr Lee is playing around with the size of the weave —1cm vs the new 1.5cm


----------



## southernbelle43

Is it my imagination or does the weave on these bags not look as tight and as uniform as before?


----------



## muchstuff

southernbelle43 said:


> Is it my imagination or does the weave on these bags not look as tight and as uniform as before?





grietje said:


> From Carmel: Mr Lee is playing around with the size of the weave —1cm vs the new 1.5cm
> View attachment 4425986
> View attachment 4425987
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/QUOTE
> I agree, it looks sloppy to my eye.


----------



## grietje

southernbelle43 said:


> Is it my imagination or does the weave on these bags not look as tight and as uniform as before?



I agree with Much as well. It doesn't look as clean.  I have yet to see it in person.  Perhaps later this week or next as I'll be near a BV.


----------



## diane278

The mist pouch looks a bit “messy” to me.....the left side looks off but they are really soft when empty and it could just be from the way it was placed there.....


----------



## Mousse

grietje said:


> I agree with Much as well. It doesn't look as clean.  I have yet to see it in person.  Perhaps later this week or next as I'll be near a BV.



I’m with y’all. There is something “sloppy” about the craftsmanship now.  It’s a shame...


----------



## muchstuff

Hershey'sKisses said:


> Oh, that green with the delish purple interior!!! Please tell me how you like this style, what you can fit in it and how it looks all filled up! If I can’t ever get my Baseball hobo in this green, this style may be it.


@Hershey'sKisses theres a billiard green cervo baseball hobo on FP, with the purple interior...go! Good price too!
https://www.fashionphile.com/bottega-veneta-cervo-deerskin-large-hobo-billiardo-359946


----------



## ksuromax

yup, looks like new!


----------



## diane278

I was just looking on the BV website and I found this: Pony hair calf bonded with smooth Napa.  What does it mean?  Calf is cow and pony is from a horse.  The “bonded with smooth Napa” I understand, although I question it. I’m seriously confused....


----------



## southernbelle43

diane278 said:


> I was just looking on the BV website and I found this: Pony hair calf bonded with smooth Napa.  What does it mean?  Calf is cow and pony is from a horse.  The “bonded with smooth Napa” I understand, although I question it. I’m seriously confused....
> View attachment 4428173


LOL only an equestrian would catch that!


----------



## diane278

southernbelle43 said:


> LOL only an equestrian would catch that!



Just take me out to pasture and put me down with the pony they bred to a cow. Someone enlighten me....please!


----------



## V0N1B2

diane278 said:


> I was just looking on the BV website and I found this: Pony hair calf bonded with smooth Napa.  What does it mean?  Calf is cow and pony is from a horse.  The “bonded with smooth Napa” I understand, although I question it. I’m seriously confused....
> View attachment 4428173


I assume the ponyhair is the exterior of the bag. The interior is Nappa. I saw the “Bonded Suede” interior of The Arco recently and while it feels really soft, let’s be honest: “Bonded Nappa” is really double-speak for glued together.


----------



## whateve

V0N1B2 said:


> I assume the ponyhair is the exterior of the bag. The interior is Nappa. I saw the “Bonded Suede” interior of The Arco recently and while it feels really soft, let’s be honest: “Bonded Nappa” is really double-speak for glued together.


Bonded leather is what they call that fake stuff!


----------



## Kharris332003

The new Cabats have suede interiors. Do you think they are “bonded”?  Thank you.


----------



## Kharris332003




----------



## Kharris332003

More pics. Courtesy Candace in Las Vegas.


----------



## southernbelle43

Kharris332003 said:


> View attachment 4428493


I cannot believe they put that much suede inside a bag.  It would be filthy long before the bag wears out .  Pitiful


----------



## Kharris332003

I suppose no more than any other suede lined BV.  I am glad to see the mini Cabats back.


----------



## whateve

Kharris332003 said:


> I suppose no more than any other suede lined BV.  I am glad to see the mini Cabats back.


I'd rather have a smooth one-piece lining that can be pulled out for cleaning. The woven has too many nooks and crannies to hold crumbs and dirt.


----------



## southernbelle43

Kharris332003 said:


> I suppose no more than any other suede lined BV.  I am glad to see the mini Cabats back.


You are probably correct.  It just looks like so much in a large bag, lol.  That was  not a worry with the original Cabat.


----------



## LLANeedle

Kharris332003 said:


> I suppose no more than any other suede lined BV.  I am glad to see the mini Cabats back.


True, but this suede lining is so visible that all the stains will be quite obvious.  And being so opened at the top rain will get in which spots suede.  The suede interior of all my BV bags have picked up color transfer from my Nero cosmetic case and aubergine wallet but it’s essentially  hidden.....that would not be the case with the cabat.......just sayin


----------



## annie9999

I forget the name of the bag but BV has done a bag where the lining was - I think suede- and woven- I though it was beautiful.  I wish I had gotten it-


----------



## annie9999

diane278 said:


> I was just looking on the BV website and I found this: Pony hair calf bonded with smooth Napa.  What does it mean?  Calf is cow and pony is from a horse.  The “bonded with smooth Napa” I understand, although I question it. I’m seriously confused....
> View attachment 4428173


I don't know about the whole pony hair thing but I like this style- will have to take a look at the boutique- maybe it it comes without the pony hair.


----------



## southernbelle43

LLANeedle said:


> True, but this suede lining is so visible that all the stains will be quite obvious.  And being so opened at the top rain will get in which spots suede.  The suede interior of all my BV bags have picked up color transfer from my Nero cosmetic case and aubergine wallet but it’s essentially  hidden.....that would not be the case with the cabat.......just sayin


Personally what attracted me to BV in the first place was the uniqueness of the one continuous weave of leather strips  to make a seamless bag. And thank goodness I have one.   For those who like the new bags, I promise to shut up and stop being so negative.  Hugs to all


----------



## V0N1B2

southernbelle43 said:


> ....the new bags, I promise to shut up and stop being so negative.


Why? I haven’t. 
#unapologeticallynotsorry


----------



## diane278

southernbelle43 said:


> Personally what attracted me to BV in the first place was the uniqueness of the one continuous weave of leather strips  to make a seamless bag. And thank goodness I have one.   For those who like the new bags, I promise to shut up and stop being so negative.  Hugs to all


I’m trying to be more tolerant of the changes too, but I’m finding them so odd (and just plain questionable) that I’m having trouble even ignoring them. I think it’s because, after years of loving BV, I now feel like what I’ve loved is being cast aside....


----------



## ksuromax

V0N1B2 said:


> Why? I haven’t.
> #unapologeticallynotsorry


+1


----------



## southernbelle43

diane278 said:


> I’m trying to be more tolerant of the changes too, but I’m finding them so odd (and just plain questionable) that I’m having trouble even ignoring them. I think it’s because, after years of loving BV, I now feel like what I’ve loved is being cast aside....


You have been a long time customer, so I guess it is really harder for you than me.


----------



## diane278

southernbelle43 said:


> You have been a long time customer, so I guess it is really harder for you than me.


I think because I’ve been carrying BV for a number of years, that I have expectations from the brand that I’m afraid are disappearing. And I’ve been quite vocal about my fears and disappointments.  I probably need to take a step back.


----------



## southernbelle43

diane278 said:


> I think because I’ve been carrying BV for a number of years, that I have expectations from the brand that I’m afraid are disappearing. And I’ve been quite vocal about my fears and disappointments.  I probably need to take a step back.


I know. I hate to be so negative. I like to think that even tho I am an old person, I embrace change and new trends, but......


----------



## H’sKisses

I’ve loved BV for so long, so I feel really disappointed in the changes. I think my only consolation is that majority of my items have been bought pre-loved, and older styles. I’m usually very late to the game, with bags and even TV shows. I show real interest years later! [emoji23]


----------



## southernbelle43

Hershey'sKisses said:


> I’ve loved BV for so long, so I feel really disappointed in the changes. I think my only consolation is that majority of my items have been bought pre-loved, and older styles. I’m usually very late to the game, with bags and even TV shows. I show real interest years later! [emoji23]


OMG I do the same thing.  I "discovered" Friends long after it had gone off the air and loved it.  Also, several others that I am now binge watching.


----------



## muchstuff

southernbelle43 said:


> OMG I do the same thing.  I "discovered" Friends long after it had gone off the air and loved it.  Also, several others that I am now binge watching.





Hershey'sKisses said:


> I’ve loved BV for so long, so I feel really disappointed in the changes. I think my only consolation is that majority of my items have been bought pre-loved, and older styles. I’m usually very late to the game, with bags and even TV shows. I show real interest years later! [emoji23]


I'm ALWAYS late to the party!


----------



## H’sKisses

In a couple of years I’ll be watching Game of Thrones, long after the hype has died down and I’ll have no one to talk to about it [emoji23]


----------



## southernbelle43

Hershey'sKisses said:


> In a couple of years I’ll be watching Game of Thrones, long after the hype has died down and I’ll have no one to talk to about it [emoji23]


I hate to admit it, but I have never watched it either. I tried reading the first book three times and never could get into it.  I will watch it later though.


----------



## diane278

Hershey'sKisses said:


> In a couple of years I’ll be watching Game of Thrones, long after the hype has died down and I’ll have no one to talk to about it [emoji23]





southernbelle43 said:


> I hate to admit it, but I have never watched it either. I tried reading the first book three times and never could get into it.  I will watch it later though.


Maybe the three of us can watch GOT together. I’m consistently late to the party. I didn’t even see Seinfeld until it was on reruns.....not sure how many years late I was......


----------



## whateve

diane278 said:


> Maybe the three of us can watch GOT together. I’m consistently late to the party. I didn’t even see Seinfeld until it was on reruns.....not sure how many years late I was......


I've never seen GOT either.


----------



## southernbelle43

diane278 said:


> Maybe the three of us can watch GOT together. I’m consistently late to the party. I didn’t even see Seinfeld until it was on reruns.....not sure how many years late I was......


I am in for that.


----------



## H’sKisses

Alright kids... let’s start watching in a couple of years and start a new thread discussing [emoji23]


----------



## southernbelle43

Hershey'sKisses said:


> Alright kids... let’s start watching in a couple of years and start a new thread discussing [emoji23]


Could it be that we spend so much time on TPF that we do not have time to watch it.


----------



## H’sKisses

No doubt [emoji38]


----------



## jburgh

I bet all the GOT episodes come out on DVD next year.  I watched the first 4 seasons and then HBO quadrupled my monthly cost, so I've been relying on my GOT loving friends for recaps.


----------



## H’sKisses

We don’t have cable, so I’ll have to rely on them coming out on DVD when I do decide to watch.  I never realized how life the first couple of years after having a baby changed THAT much in terms of what one has time for!


----------



## muchstuff

Hershey'sKisses said:


> We don’t have cable, so I’ll have to rely on them coming out on DVD when I do decide to watch.  I never realized how life the first couple of years after having a baby changed THAT much in terms of what one has time for!


 I have twins, I don't even REMEMBER  the first couple of years...


----------



## southernbelle43

muchstuff said:


> I have twins, I don't even REMEMBER  the first couple of years...


LOL I bet that is true!!


----------



## septembersiren

Happy Mother’s Day everyone [emoji253]


----------



## ksuromax

Happy Mother's Day!


----------



## H’sKisses

Happy Mother’s Day! [emoji4]


----------



## Kharris332003

Happy Mother’s Day everyone.  

Friday started with snow (knocking out the power for 9 hours)
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 and then we had an apparently hungry visitor yesterday. He eventually left with no damage. I think the spring food is late so they are coming further down the mountain.


----------



## Kharris332003

This is a picture of my daughters’s two GSDs for Indiaink and everyone who likes them.


----------



## chiisaibunny

Kharris332003 said:


> View attachment 4428493



I don’t know if anyone’s SA passed on that the suede lining in the Mini Cabat is the ‘other’ side of the fettuce. If you look closely inside the bag you can see the smooth plaster colored side. I’m not saying it’s bad or good, it just is. I wish they hadn’t done a suede lining, but the bag is still beautiful. I love the plaster color and I like the interior color, too. 
My SA and I talked for a long time today about the changes and what was or wasn’t selling. At least in this area, she said that the new merchandise is selling really well. The pouch in either size they can’t keep in stock, sells right away, same is true of the Arco and the other new styles. The customer is across all age ranges so it’s not that only young people are buying the new designs. 
She also said they do sell what I call the clown bag, the 2 color combination maxi cabat. The neon also does well. The SAs also like that the shoe styles are changing and will be more comfortable. 
She’s viewing it as there’s something for everyone. While I’m not thrilled with all the changes and I really dislike the Arco, I am glad the Mini Cabat is back for a trial. I’m waiting for petrol to arrive and will decide at that point. I’m telling myself not to get plaster because while I’m not hard on my stuff, it’s white and I would have to be careful. Just wanted to pass on some info.


----------



## Kharris332003

Thank you. So it’s not a double weave bag like the original Cabats?  It’s suede bonded to the Nappa?


----------



## ksuromax

Kharris332003 said:


> View attachment 4431213
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Mother’s Day everyone.
> 
> Friday started with snow (knocking out the power for 9 hours)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4431211
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and then we had an apparently hungry visitor yesterday. He eventually left with no damage. I think the spring food is late so they are coming further down the mountain.


O!M!G!


----------



## chiisaibunny

Kharris332003 said:


> Thank you. So it’s not a double weave bag like the original Cabats?  It’s suede bonded to the Nappa?



From what I was told and shown, it’s a double weave with the inside of the leather naturally being sueded, both the inside and outside are treated. For the inside, the fettuce is reversed so the other side of the fettuce shows in the interior. Think of it as the front side shows on the exterior then for the interior the fettuce is flipped so the back side shows in the interior. You can see the white side of the fettuce when you look at the interior fettuce if you carefully look at the other side. That’s why it looks like the interior is showing on the outside. It’s the exterior fettuce showing the color, just like you can see the edges of the fettuce on a veneta but in this case it’s a diff color. In the case of the original single color cabat the edges are visible but it’s not super noticeable because it’s all the same color. Hope this makes sense.


----------



## Kharris332003

Thank you, Chiisabunny. This is very helpful.


----------



## septembersiren

Kharris332003 said:


> Thank you. So it’s not a double weave bag like the original Cabats?  It’s suede bonded to the Nappa?



The reverse side of leather is suede


----------



## diane278

Since my saddle is at a friends ranch, this vintage concho belt is the only example of leather with both the smooth and suede sides I could find in my house.
The leather is all one piece of hide. The smooth side of the belt (2) is the outside. The sueded side (1) is the inside. (In this case, the sueded inside has worn down over many years of use.) *They are the front & back of the same piece of hide....they are not “bonded” (glued) together. *Belt hide is much thicker than most bag hides but also much thinner than saddle hides. I don’t know if this will be helpful or not....


----------



## septembersiren

Suede and leather are the results of the tanning process and the finishing process or polishing


----------



## whateve

diane278 said:


> Since my saddle is at a friends ranch, this vintage concho belt is the only example of leather with both the smooth and suede sides I could find in my house.
> The leather is all one piece of hide. The smooth side of the belt (2) is the outside. The sueded side (1) is the inside. (In this case, the sueded inside has worn down over many years of use.) *They are the front & back of the same piece of hide....they are not “bonded” (glued) together. *Belt hide is much thicker than most bag hides but also much thinner than saddle hides. I don’t know if this will be helpful or not....
> 
> View attachment 4432503


That's what many vintage Coach bags are made of. They are unlined, with the rough side of the leather (suede) on the inside. It is shaggier than the suede they usually used when they made suede bag exteriors, at least when new. I would be inclined to call these cabats unlined, rather than suede-lined. It is hard to keep clean.


----------



## diane278

whateve said:


> That's what many vintage Coach bags are made of. They are unlined, with the rough side of the leather (suede) on the inside. It is shaggier than the suede they usually used when they made suede bag exteriors, at least when new. I would be inclined to call these cabats unlined, rather than suede-lined. It is hard to keep clean.


I had totally forgotten about Coach....


----------



## southernbelle43

Well whatever it is, I like T M ‘s design better. End of MY story, lol


----------



## septembersiren

whateve said:


> That's what many vintage Coach bags are made of. They are unlined, with the rough side of the leather (suede) on the inside. It is shaggier than the suede they usually used when they made suede bag exteriors, at least when new. I would be inclined to call these cabats unlined, rather than suede-lined. It is hard to keep clean.



It has to do with the polishing process 
Suede can be nappy or smooth
Depends on how much of the hide they polish


----------



## Kharris332003

Thank you, everyone.  I have the vintage Coach bags, too. I was worried that they’d ruined the cabat so I appreciate the info.


----------



## Kharris332003

*So it is “bonded”. *
*SMALL CABAT IN NAPPA*
$ 5,400

*DESCRIPTION*
*DETAILS*

• Nappa fettucce bonded with suede for an unlined effect
• Includes a zipped pouch in smooth nappa
• Rolled nappa handles
• The Cabat reflects Bottega Veneta’s rich heritage of craftsmanship


Style:
141498V913B9648


----------



## diane278

More  & 
Heres a belt that I saw on the BV website:




And here’s an original Elsa Peretti belt with a sterling silver buckle from (I think) the 1980’s. I can’t remember when I got it but I know I had a waist at the time, so it had to be several decades ago....


I keep reading that BV bags are going to resemble previous Celine designs, but I guess they are “adapting” designs from elsewhere, too.  But the way, the EP belt (with sterling silver buckle) is still available at Tiffany’s for less than the “gold metal finish” belt now at BV ($950).  (The EP belt comes in 3 sizes and sells for approx $500-750 depending upon size.) No...they are not identical, but those buckles are pretty darn close.....oh, well....


----------



## ksuromax

diane278 said:


> More  &
> Heres a belt that I saw on the BV website:
> 
> View attachment 4434074
> 
> 
> And here’s an original Elsa Peretti belt with a sterling silver buckle from (I think) the 1980’s. I can’t remember when I got it but I know I had a waist at the time, so it had to be several decades ago....
> View attachment 4434073
> 
> I keep reading that BV bags are going to resemble previous Celine designs, but I guess they are “adapting” designs from elsewhere, too.  But the way, the EP belt (with sterling silver buckle) is still available at Tiffany’s for less than the “gold metal finish” belt now at BV ($950).  (The EP belt comes in 3 sizes and sells for approx $500-750 depending upon size.) No...they are not identical, but those buckles are pretty darn close.....oh, well....


long lost twins!


----------



## southernbelle43

I said I was going to stop being so negative and I will after this. I happened to run across this interview with Lee before he took over design. I wish he would go back and read it himself, lol Especially the second one.
PS can anyone who understands fashion speak define a "heightened aspirational reality."  What the heck is that.  Sometimes I think these folks just make up crap.


----------



## muchstuff

southernbelle43 said:


> I said I was going to stop being so negative and I will after this. I happened to run across this interview with Lee before he took over design. I wish he would go back and read it himself, lol Especially the second one.
> PS can anyone who understands fashion speak define a "heightened aspirational reality."  What the heck is that.  Sometimes I think these folks just make up crap.
> View attachment 4436330
> View attachment 4436329


My friend google gives this...
" Despite the name, the term "heightened reality" has nothing to do with being realistic. It's more closely related to magical realism, where events are grounded in reality, but take on a dreamlike quality. It's hard to put your finger on it exactly; not outright fantastical, but just a little off. Intensified."

and this...
"The definition of *heightened realism* in cinema might have varying definitions among different directors but it is generally known as the concept hyper-*realism* by taking actual events or actions and presenting them with excessive imagery and emotion."

...so, if you throw in the word "aspirational" I'm guessing this is what Lee aspires to.


----------



## southernbelle43

Thank you.  And that is exactly what he did.


----------



## Nibb

Today started what I refer to as my Diamond Jubilee, six months from today is a very big birthday for me. Last night my DH asked me what would I like for my celebration? I told him I already started gathering the accoutrements for the celebration and he would be clued in at a later date. So today I secured a red Roma tote in as new condition and Bergdorf Goodman just happened to have THE beautiful Cervo Hobo Lavato Bicolo on sale. Please pinch me I know I’m dreaming, I bought both. OMG, I can’t remember ever being this excited for stuff! Lauren I’m coming for you!


----------



## southernbelle43

HELP!  I bought a like new BV Campana from Fashionphile and the smell is driving me batty. It is not moldy.  It is not perfume. I simply cannot identify it.  I bought a large bag of Moso charcoal and it has been in the bag for a week.  The inside is about 10% better, but the outside still smells. It is not an obnoxious odor, but I hate it. Any suggestions.  I am about to mis up a mixture of mild vinegar and water, wring the cloth nearly dry and wipe down the outside.  I am getting desperate.


----------



## whateve

southernbelle43 said:


> HELP!  I bought a like new BV Campana from Fashionphile and the smell is driving me batty. It is not moldy.  It is not perfume. I simply cannot identify it.  I bought a large bag of Moso charcoal and it has been in the bag for a week.  The inside is about 10% better, but the outside still smells. It is not an obnoxious odor, but I hate it. Any suggestions.  I am about to mis up a mixture of mild vinegar and water, wring the cloth nearly dry and wipe down the outside.  I am getting desperate.


Can you hang it outside in a protected area? Sometimes fresh air is the best thing. I've used Febreze free nature on bag interiors. I'm  too afraid to spray it on exterior leather.


----------



## southernbelle43

whateve said:


> Can you hang it outside in a protected area? Sometimes fresh air is the best thing. I've used Febreze free nature on bag interiors. I'm  too afraid to spray it on exterior leather.


I will try that.  Right now I have stuffed one of a pair of knee high hose full of coffee grounds and put it inside. Then I put the bag in a paper bag, dropped in this large bag of charcoal and sealed the bag. I am going to leave it for 5 days and see what happens.  I would never spray it, I was going to wipe down the outside with a cloth that is barely moist with the water/vinegar solution. That is my last resort.  THank you taking time to answer.


----------



## ksuromax

southernbelle43 said:


> I will try that.  Right now I have stuffed one of a pair of knee high hose full of coffee grounds and put it inside. Then I put the bag in a paper bag, dropped in this large bag of charcoal and sealed the bag. I am going to leave it for 5 days and see what happens.  I would never spray it, I was going to wipe down the outside with a cloth that is barely moist with the water/vinegar solution. That is my last resort.  THank you taking time to answer.


coffee is a great remedy!  
baking soda is good, too


----------



## muchstuff

southernbelle43 said:


> I will try that.  Right now I have stuffed one of a pair of knee high hose full of coffee grounds and put it inside. Then I put the bag in a paper bag, dropped in this large bag of charcoal and sealed the bag. I am going to leave it for 5 days and see what happens.  I would never spray it, I was going to wipe down the outside with a cloth that is barely moist with the water/vinegar solution. That is my last resort.  THank you taking time to answer.


I've read where people actually spray the bag heavily with a water/vinegar solution. Don't know if I'm that brave. 
Try putting activated charcoal (I use the little packets you get for fish tanks) around the outside of the bag as well and seal the whole thing in a plastic bag. Be careful if it's a light coloured bag as the charcoal may emit a bit of dust.
I had a bag that took repeated attempts to get rid of cigarette odour but ultimately I was successful. It did take weeks though, and lots of fresh air as well. I'd hang it outside when I got up and take it in when I went to bed, for several days.


----------



## southernbelle43

muchstuff said:


> I've read where people actually spray the bag heavily with a water/vinegar solution. Don't know if I'm that brave.
> Try putting activated charcoal (I use the little packets you get for fish tanks) around the outside of the bag as well and seal the whole thing in a plastic bag. Be careful if it's a light coloured bag as the charcoal may emit a bit of dust.
> I had a bag that took repeated attempts to get rid of cigarette odour but ultimately I was successful. It did take weeks though, and lots of fresh air as well. I'd hang it outside when I got up and take it in when I went to bed, for several days.


Thanks dear.  I will keep trying until I figure it out.  I am not that brave either.  This thing is like new and I plan to use it for a long time.


----------



## muchstuff

southernbelle43 said:


> Thanks dear.  I will keep trying until I figure it out.  I am not that brave either.  This thing is like new and I plan to use it for a long time.



Don't know if you saw this or not...keep us posted and good luck!
https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/how-to-get-a-smell-out-of-a-bag.629710/


----------



## southernbelle43

muchstuff said:


> Don't know if you saw this or not...keep us posted and good luck!
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/how-to-get-a-smell-out-of-a-bag.629710/


I did thanks.


----------



## southernbelle43

Thanks to all for responding. Hugs


----------



## ksuromax

how is this even possible???


----------



## whateve

ksuromax said:


> how is this even possible???


Didn't you know? Cats are liquid.

lol!


----------



## southernbelle43

ksuromax said:


> how is this even possible???


I sleep like that.


----------



## dolali

ksuromax said:


> how is this even possible???



 I love cats! Mines is flexible but wow, not like yours! Absolutely adorable


----------



## ksuromax

whateve said:


> Didn't you know? Cats are liquid.
> 
> lol!


i knew, but still!!  



southernbelle43 said:


> I sleep like that.


i'm speechless!!! 


dolali said:


> I love cats! Mines is flexible but wow, not like yours! Absolutely adorable


my other cat is not flexible at all, sometime he can't even reach his own back!


----------



## Nibb

ksuromax said:


> how is this even possible???


That’s amazing. That kitty could teach one hard yoga class.


----------



## Flippary

southernbelle43 said:


> HELP!  I bought a like new BV Campana from Fashionphile and the smell is driving me batty. It is not moldy.  It is not perfume. I simply cannot identify it.  I bought a large bag of Moso charcoal and it has been in the bag for a week.  The inside is about 10% better, but the outside still smells. It is not an obnoxious odor, but I hate it. Any suggestions.  I am about to mis up a mixture of mild vinegar and water, wring the cloth nearly dry and wipe down the outside.  I am getting desperate.


I have managed to get odour out by putting the smelly stuff in a plastic bag in the freezer for at least 48 hours. To make sure the bag keeps its form you could stuff it with a folded towel or small pillow. Best of luck and keep us posted on the progress


----------



## ksuromax

...just because... 
i have recently realised that i have all colours of belts but black, plus it's another classic piece from TM


----------



## ksuromax

Best sleeping cousion


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> Best sleeping cousion


So cute


----------



## mimott

Hi. A question with the Vintage Cocker. Do these have serial tags? The authenticator does not know much about the vintage Bottega’s and this is 90’s with no white serial tag. Cheers


----------



## V0N1B2

mimott said:


> View attachment 4451059
> View attachment 4451060
> View attachment 4451061
> View attachment 4451062
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi. A question with the Vintage Cocker. Do these have serial tags? The authenticator does not know much about the vintage Bottega’s and this is 90’s with no white serial tag. Cheers


This bag is not vintage.
The Cocker is not from the 90s.
This bag is a terrible fake and was stated so in the AT thread.
There are a minimum of five glaring things that make it fake.
The End.


----------



## mimott

Thankyou! I will be posting it back for a refund through PayPal. eBay couldn’t cover me as it was bought 39 days ago but PayPal will and the seller has accepted. I’m so glad I finally came here. Thankyou so much!!!


----------



## MidlifeFashionPrincess

diane278 said:


> I was just looking on the BV website and I found this: Pony hair calf bonded with smooth Napa.  What does it mean?  Calf is cow and pony is from a horse.  The “bonded with smooth Napa” I understand, although I question it. I’m seriously confused....
> View attachment 4428173



Finally, I can answer a question! I usually do the asking. Yay! I can give back!

Pony hair has nothing to do with horses.   . It is either cow or goat hair that has been treated. 

Similarly, sometimes you will see boots (maybe bags too, I don't know about bags) that are made of "horsehide" which is actually cowhide that has been treated to feel like horse. I once had a pair of Lucchese horsehide boots and they were the softest and most comfortable boots I ever had. In a moment of total snobbery, I sold them because I decided to only wear handmade boots (I kind of collect cowboy boots). I've regretted it ever since. Snobbery doesn't pay.


----------



## Kharris332003

A question on Jeopardy today was about the BV handbag carried in American Gigolo.


----------



## southernbelle43

Kharris332003 said:


> A question on Jeopardy today was about the BV handbag carried in American Gigolo.


Oh my.  That would be the one and only question I have ever known the answer to.  Hee hee hee. Did anyone know the answer??


----------



## muchstuff

Kharris332003 said:


> A question on Jeopardy today was about the BV handbag carried in American Gigolo.


What did they ask???


----------



## diane278

Kharris332003 said:


> A question on Jeopardy today was about the BV handbag carried in American Gigolo.





southernbelle43 said:


> Oh my.  That would be the one and only question I have ever known the answer to.  Hee hee hee. Did anyone know the answer??


It was the first BV I had ever seen.....


----------



## MidlifeFashionPrincess

muchstuff said:


> What did they ask???



I am also curious. I wonder if they were looking for the "Lauren 1980," or the original name of the bag (what would that be?), or simply, "a clutch."


----------



## whateve

katgoldatx said:


> I am also curious. I wonder if they were looking for the "Lauren 1980," or the original name of the bag (what would that be?), or simply, "a clutch."


Maybe they were just looking for the brand.


----------



## Kharris332003

I’m sorry that I deleted the Jeopardy recording but the category was “croc” and the question was something like: “Lauren Hutton carried a Bottega Veneta in American Giglio.”  Answer:  “What is a handbag?”


----------



## GoStanford

Remodeling and repairs are the pits.  Our bathroom remodel that ended last year came out really well, and I'm very pleased, but it has taken me a long time to recover from the experience.  And now we are looking into repairs in the garage...ugh.  I started thinking about it and stress-ate chips and cookies to cope.


----------



## muchstuff

GoStanford said:


> Remodeling and repairs are the pits.  Our bathroom remodel that ended last year came out really well, and I'm very pleased, but it has taken me a long time to recover from the experience.  And now we are looking into repairs in the garage...ugh.  I started thinking about it and stress-ate chips and cookies to cope.


I stress online shop for bags


----------



## Brimson




----------



## MidlifeFashionPrincess

Kharris332003 said:


> I’m sorry that I deleted the Jeopardy recording but the category was “croc” and the question was something like: “Lauren Hutton carried a Bottega Veneta in American Giglio.”  Answer:  “What is a handbag?”



Of course! This is the only thing that makes sense. It's not the most well known name in the states and knowing the name of the actual model is just toooo geeeeeky. A handbag. Of course.


----------



## diane278

I actually like everything about this skirt (except the price)....and the fact that it only comes in toddler sizes.  I haven’t  seen a size 6 label in decades. But I think it would look really good on a lot of women.


----------



## grietje

diane278 said:


> I actually like everything about this skirt (except the price)....and the fact that it only comes in toddler sizes.  I haven’t  seen a size 6 label in decades. But I think it would look really good on a lot of women.
> 
> View attachment 4456222


.
 I like it too!  I have one leather skirt and could see getting another!


----------



## whateve

diane278 said:


> I actually like everything about this skirt (except the price)....and the fact that it only comes in toddler sizes.  I haven’t  seen a size 6 label in decades. But I think it would look really good on a lot of women.
> 
> View attachment 4456222


Did all the larger sizes sell out?


----------



## diane278

whateve said:


> Did all the larger sizes sell out?


I’ve noticed that some of the clothing is shown online in only the smaller sizes.  I don’t know if larger sizes are sold out or if some designs are only manufactured in the smaller sizes.


----------



## anniebhu

It’s been ☔️ and raining for weeks. Enough. I really want to use my BVs.....


----------



## GoStanford

anniebhu said:


> It’s been ☔️ and raining for weeks. Enough. I really want to use my BVs.....


How heavy is the rain?  I have carried mine in light drizzles without problems, but I have not tried to carry them in heavier rain.


----------



## ksuromax

anniebhu said:


> It’s been ☔️ and raining for weeks. Enough. I really want to use my BVs.....


 after having washed my BVs i am not afraid of any rain!!


----------



## anniebhu

GoStanford said:


> How heavy is the rain?  I have carried mine in light drizzles without problems, but I have not tried to carry them in heavier rain.




At times really heavy and gale force winds......especially when I’m walking to or from the office. My brolly nearly flew out of my hands the other day


----------



## muchstuff

GoStanford said:


> How heavy is the rain?  I have carried mine in light drizzles without problems, but I have not tried to carry them in heavier rain.


I carry mine in any weather and we get a fair amount of rain!


----------



## diane278

I have a friend (neighbor) who is always concerned about whether or not her grass is green enough and her trees are trimmed correctly, etc. Yesterday, I stuck a flamingo on the edge of her driveway and waited.  And waited. She came home after dark and didn’t know it was there. This morning she saw it and blamed me!  Imagine that!  She has no proof whatsoever! But she left it there because, “one flamingo is cute.”


She doesn’t know it yet, but it turns out the original flamingo was pregnant. Its litter (of 3) is now scattered in her yard.




I’m sure she’ll blame me for this too!  Well, too bad for her...because there are still unhatched eggs that are probably going to burst tomorrow while she’s out doing errands.


----------



## southernbelle43

diane278 said:


> I have a friend (neighbor) who is always concerned about whether or not her grass is green enough and her trees are trimmed correctly, etc. Yesterday, I stuck a flamingo on the edge of her driveway and waited.  And waited. She came home after dark and didn’t know it was there. This morning she saw it and blamed me!  Imagine that!  She has no proof whatsoever!
> View attachment 4462071
> 
> She doesn’t know it yet, but it turns out the original flamingo was pregnant. Its litter (of 3) is now scattered in her yard.
> View attachment 4462068
> View attachment 4462070
> View attachment 4462069
> 
> I’m sure she’ll blame me for this too!  Well, too bad for her...because there are still unhatched eggs that are probably going to burst tomorrow while she’s out doing errands.


You are so hilarious. I love it....and you


----------



## diane278

southernbelle43 said:


> You are so hilarious. I love it....and you


The waiting is killing me!


----------



## muchstuff

diane278 said:


> I have a friend (neighbor) who is always concerned about whether or not her grass is green enough and her trees are trimmed correctly, etc. Yesterday, I stuck a flamingo on the edge of her driveway and waited.  And waited. She came home after dark and didn’t know it was there. This morning she saw it and blamed me!  Imagine that!  She has no proof whatsoever! But she left it there because,”one flamingo is cute.”
> View attachment 4462071
> 
> She doesn’t know it yet, but it turns out the original flamingo was pregnant. Its litter (of 3) is now scattered in her yard.
> View attachment 4462068
> View attachment 4462070
> View attachment 4462069
> 
> I’m sure she’ll blame me for this too!  Well, too bad for her...because there are still unhatched eggs that are probably going to burst tomorrow while she’s out doing errands.


Love it to death!  Our neighbour trims the tiny little patch of our front grass that's attached to his grass. He cuts his grass every quarter-inch of growth and ya just know he wishes we did the same (we're not a jungle by any means!). To be fair he maintains green spaces as a living but you'd think he'd like the occasional day off


----------



## diane278

Well, he wouldn’t like me for a neighbor.  On Tuesdays, if I don’t feel like listening to the blower, I go out and tell the gardener to “skip blowing my yard this week, as it doesn’t need it”. By my standards it’s ok, but I don’t think I’d pass your neighbor’s standards....


----------



## gagabag

diane278 said:


> I have a friend (neighbor) who is always concerned about whether or not her grass is green enough and her trees are trimmed correctly, etc. Yesterday, I stuck a flamingo on the edge of her driveway and waited.  And waited. She came home after dark and didn’t know it was there. This morning she saw it and blamed me!  Imagine that!  She has no proof whatsoever! But she left it there because, “one flamingo is cute.”
> View attachment 4462071
> 
> She doesn’t know it yet, but it turns out the original flamingo was pregnant. Its litter (of 3) is now scattered in her yard.
> View attachment 4462068
> View attachment 4462070
> View attachment 4462069
> 
> I’m sure she’ll blame me for this too!  Well, too bad for her...because there are still unhatched eggs that are probably going to burst tomorrow while she’s out doing errands.


You are an absolute cracker! Would have loved my neighbor do that, the most mine did was throw a ball that my lab demolished in seconds.


----------



## muchstuff

diane278 said:


> Well, he wouldn’t like me for a neighbor.  On Tuesdays, if I don’t feel like listening to the blower, I go out and tell the gardener to “skip blowing my yard this week, as it doesn’t need it”. By my standards it’s ok, but I don’t think I’d pass your neighbor’s standards....


The man is driven I tell you. By what I'm not sure but he does have four kids, three of which are teens


----------



## diane278

I rearranged and planted the rest because she was taking too long to stumble across them. I needed instant gratification, and she was denying me that!  She finally went out and saw them. She “loves them”, but once again, she doesn’t want any more.  Next time I’m going back to stalking thieving squirrels....so much faster.
Here are two that I coupled up....  A couple of cars drove by while I was arranging things. I didn’t know the occupants but I waved.  No one waved back. I wonder why.....


Just got a text: She’s threatening me with a video she’s going to make.


----------



## H’sKisses

diane278 said:


> I rearranged and planted the rest because she was taking too long to stumble across them. I needed instant gratification, and she was denying me that!  She finally went out and saw them. She “loves them”, but once again, she doesn’t want any more.  Next time I’m going back to stalking thieving squirrels....so much faster.
> Here are two that I coupled up....  A couple of cars drove by while I was arranging things. I didn’t know the occupants but I waved.  No one waved back. I wonder why.....
> View attachment 4462288
> 
> Just got a text: She’s threatening me with a video she’s going to make.




I’m DYING!!!


----------



## southernbelle43

Hershey'sKisses said:


> I’m DYING!!!


Me too.


----------



## gagabag

diane278 said:


> I rearranged and planted the rest because she was taking too long to stumble across them. I needed instant gratification, and she was denying me that!  She finally went out and saw them. She “loves them”, but once again, she doesn’t want any more.  Next time I’m going back to stalking thieving squirrels....so much faster.
> Here are two that I coupled up....  A couple of cars drove by while I was arranging things. I didn’t know the occupants but I waved.  No one waved back. I wonder why.....
> View attachment 4462288
> 
> Just got a text: She’s threatening me with a video she’s going to make.


Lol!


----------



## diane278

Apparently a few neighbors who were out walking their dogs stopped to ask her what was going on. We have a lot of older people living in the neighborhood.  She explained that the first flamingo was pregnant and now her babies have taken up residence. She said there were some quizzical looks. oh, well....


----------



## ksuromax

@diane278 you're a star!!!


----------



## diane278

ksuromax said:


> @diane278 you're a star!!!


Hardly....but I do enjoy a good joke....


----------



## ksuromax

diane278 said:


> Hardly....but I do enjoy a good joke....


i wish i had you as my neighbour!!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

diane278 said:


> Hardly....but I do enjoy a good joke....


I love what you did. It was more than a good joke. I sure will remember it forever. Thank you for making me laugh so hard!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

ksuromax said:


> i wish i had you as my neighbour!!


+1 then we get to steal her bags in return.


----------



## ksuromax

frenziedhandbag said:


> +1 then we get to steal her bags in return.


WE????   
i thought i would have that bonus option all for myself!!!


----------



## LLANeedle

Several years ago there was a company here where you could order someone’s yard to be flocked.  It’s was done during the night and the lucky recipient would wake up to hundreds of plastic pink flamingoes.  You either did it to put a smile on someone’s face or annoy them.  

Several winters ago we had one snowstorm after another.  We shared our driveway with very pretentious neighbors.  I bought a huge metal flamingo and stuck it on top of a six foot pile of snow that flanked the driveway.  They hated it but I loved it!


----------



## diane278

ksuromax said:


> i wish i had you as my neighbour!!


If I keep up my current antics, I might get run out of my neighborhood! You know the saying, “Be careful what you wish for.”

We walked earlier this morning and she wanted to discuss rearranging the flamingo placement. I told her that it’s her yard and her birds and she should arrange them however she wants.  If she names them, I’ll be on a plane outta here before the sun sets.


----------



## diane278

LLANeedle said:


> Several years ago there was a company here where you could order someone’s yard to be flocked.  It’s was done during the night and the lucky recipient would wake up to hundreds of plastic pink flamingoes.  You either did it to put a smile on someone’s face or annoy them.
> 
> Several winters ago we had one snowstorm after another.  We shared our driveway with very pretentious neighbors.  I bought a huge metal flamingo and stuck it on top of a six foot pile of snow that flanked the driveway.  They hated it but I loved it!



My favorite thing about BV is it’s lack of pretension. I once read the term “stealth wealth” to describe it. I think it’s an apt description. It’s expensive. But it’s elegance is ‘quiet’.


----------



## LLANeedle

diane278 said:


> If I keep up my current antics, I might get run out of my neighborhood! You know the saying, “Be careful what you wish for.”
> 
> We walked earlier this morning and she wanted to discuss rearranging the flamingo placement. I told her that it’s her yard and her birds and she should arrange them however she wants.  If she names them, I’ll be on a plane outta here before the sun sets.


She might start dressing them for the seasons.  I’d watch out for bikinis.


----------



## diane278

LLANeedle said:


> She might start dressing them for the seasons.  I’d watch out for bikinis.


Omg. Anything’s possible. She decorates her house for every holiday....inside and out.  That’s one reason I chose her.  She’s Used to having ornamentation around.....however, it’s always more traditional than the flamingos I contributed....


----------



## H’sKisses

I would totally do this, but everyone has cameras. I’d be outed before I stuck the first flamingo in! 

At my former job, I had to miss an office Easter egg hunt and I was really disappointed. We had other things planned, I don’t really remember what... when I came back, they all thought it would be funny to flood my desk with all the plastic eggs. I didn’t mind one bit and kept every single egg, lined up around every partition, etc. I was known for my “colorful” desk, but there were no rules about desk decor so I kept it as bright and fun as I wanted. When I left that company, I spent the last day hiding eggs around the office... fridges, medicine cabinets, filing cabinets, random nooks and crannies. They were still finding them for about 3 months after.


----------



## ksuromax

only in Dubai 
outside roasting hot, inside freezing cold!!


----------



## muchstuff

diane278 said:


> Omg. Anything’s possible. She decorates her house for every holiday....inside and out.  That’s one reason I chose her.  She’s Used to having ornamentation around.....however, it’s always more traditional than the flamingos I contributed....


We have a company here that does vultures as well...


----------



## gagabag

ksuromax said:


> only in Dubai
> outside roasting hot, inside freezing cold!!


It gets that hot here in AU in summer and when it happens several days in a row, my aircon at home can’t cope. Inside the car is worse - have to be careful touching the steering wheel.


----------



## ksuromax

gagabag said:


> It gets that hot here in AU in summer and when it happens several days in a row, my aircon at home can’t cope. Inside the car is worse - have to be careful touching the steering wheel.


i'm driving in the gloves, otherwise, it's just not possible to touch it! 
we have A/C in every room, so the house is ok, but the car is a nightmare to get in for the first 10 minutes! like an oven! i feel like a christmas turkey!


----------



## diane278

ksuromax said:


> i'm driving in the gloves, otherwise, it's just not possible to touch it!
> we have A/C in every room, so the house is ok, but the car is a nightmare to get in for the first 10 minutes! like an oven! i feel like a christmas turkey!


I complain about the heat where I live but you’ve got me beat by a long shot!


----------



## southernbelle43

ksuromax said:


> i wish i had you as my neighbour!!


Lord, I am glad she is NOT my neighbor. I would be on the alert all the time.


----------



## southernbelle43

ksuromax said:


> only in Dubai
> outside roasting hot, inside freezing cold!!


Wow. I will not complain about our weather on here!


----------



## Mousse

A new BV CEO was announced today.  
https://wwd.com/business-news/human...-rongone-as-ceo-of-bottega-veneta-1203181853/


----------



## V0N1B2

I’m super excited it’s your birthday today @jburgh. 
Aren’t you? 





Have a super awesome birthday doll. Love you lots. 
Smooches


----------



## diane278

Happy birthday, @jburgh!


----------



## Mousse

HBD my friend @jburgh


----------



## muchstuff

@jburgh Happy Birthday


----------



## H’sKisses

Happy birthday @jburgh !!!


----------



## grietje

Happy birthday J!


----------



## ksuromax

Happy Birthday!!


----------



## diane278

In an interesting turn of events, I’ve been pranked. And, yes, I know I deserve it!  
I received a post card today:

It read:



On the back is this heartfelt sentiment: 



Hmmmmmm.........


----------



## southernbelle43

diane278 said:


> In an interesting turn of events, I’ve been pranked. And, yes, I know I deserve it!
> I received a post card today:
> 
> It read:
> View attachment 4468410
> 
> 
> On the back is this heartfelt sentiment:
> View attachment 4468411
> 
> 
> Hmmmmmm.........


I think maybe you do deserve this (devil face).


----------



## septembersiren

Happy Birthday jburgh


----------



## diane278

southernbelle43 said:


> I think maybe you do deserve this (devil face).



There’s no doubt about my deserving it. Thank you for the laugh....and the challenge......


----------



## southernbelle43

diane278 said:


> There’s no doubt about my deserving it. Thank you for the laugh....and the challenge......


Whoa, I think you had better look next door for the guilty party.


----------



## diane278

southernbelle43 said:


> Whoa, I think you had better look next door for the guilty party.


She isn’t on tpf and wasn’t aware of the day I stalked the squirrels...... I’ll figure it out......somehow. (But she has heard me complain about those squirrels.....This may be tough....the list of suspects is growing)


----------



## diane278

Found “them”. It was Mousse & her DH.  He’s a tech guy. I should have known because I once texted her that I was craving potato chips.
I received this photo that he had taken:


Her DH actually took the photo of the turtle and sent it to an online service to make the card and send it to me. I was totally stumped.  Mousse texted me and fessed up.....


----------



## Mousse

diane278 said:


> Found “them”. It was Mousse & her DH.  He’s a tech guy. I should have known because I once texted her that I was craving potato chips.
> I received this photo that he had taken:
> View attachment 4468469
> 
> Her DH actually took the photo of the turtle and sent it to an online service to make the card and send it to me. I was totally stumped.  Mousse texted me and fessed up.....


I just can’t resist a good prank.... I’ve been pranking  for years. It runs in the family.


----------



## southernbelle43

That is a good one!  I am glad she got me off the hook although  I was honored  to be a suspect.


----------



## diane278

southernbelle43 said:


> That is a good one!  I am glad she got me off the hook although  I was honored  to be a suspect.


I was going to ask you to swear on your mini cabat that you hadn’t done it....this being the BV forum and all.....


----------



## jburgh

Thank you all for the birthday wishes. Went out for Dim Sum...Dim Sum makes me happy.

Enjoying diane278’s prank.  I remember when diane278 joined the PF, some 7 years ago.  She was quite reserved...the quiet type.  Then I met her at a San Francisco meet-up. (Miss the SF meet-ups, BTW).  Wow, so funny and outgoing. I am so glad she feels comfortable enough here to let loose.  Thanks diane278 for helping this Forum be more fun.  Anyone up for an SF meet-up in October?


----------



## H’sKisses

jburgh said:


> Thank you all for the birthday wishes. Went out for Dim Sum...Dim Sum makes me happy.
> 
> Enjoying diane278’s prank.  I remember when diane278 joined the PF, some 7 years ago.  She was quite reserved...the quiet type.  Then I met her at a San Francisco meet-up. (Miss the SF meet-ups, BTW).  Wow, so funny and outgoing. I am so glad she feels comfortable enough here to let loose.  Thanks diane278 for helping this Forum be more fun.  Anyone up for an SF meet-up in October?



Mmmm. Haven’t gone out for dim sum in a while.


----------



## ksuromax

we got a new BV set up, not had enough time to come closer, but took a snap on the go


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> we got a new BV set up, not had enough time to come closer, but took a snap on the go


You have a horsey fountain!


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> You have a horsey fountain!


that's one of the least impressive thing we have here, we have ice horsey statue


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> that's one of the least impressive thing we have here, we have ice horsey statue


You live in a fantasy park my friend!


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> You live in a fantasy park my friend!


----------



## GoStanford

Just got back from vacation travels.  There was a lovely new Bottega Veneta that is about a year old in Aspen, Colorado.  The SA there said it started as a pop-up but has turned into a permanent location, though they do notice a definite on- and off-season with the winter crowds and summer crowds being the most active, and quiet spring and fall.  

She had a Quetsche large city loop bag on sale and a couple of other ones, a mix of clothing and jewelry and old and new designs.  She also mentioned an ongoing outlet sale.  Has anybody checked that out?


----------



## V0N1B2

Hope all my SoCal/MidCal BVettes are safe from the two recent quakes 
@diane278 did your house shake?


----------



## H’sKisses

It was crazy! We’re weekending in SoCal this week and the blinds were swaying, and the pool had mini waves! My sister back home in Vegas felt it, too!


----------



## muchstuff

7.1 quake just a little while ago in Ridgecrest. Everyone OK? Apparently 11 times stronger than the 6.4 the other day.


----------



## whateve

muchstuff said:


> 7.1 quake just a little while ago in Ridgecrest. Everyone OK? Apparently 11 times stronger than the 6.4 the other day.


We felt both of them in Central Cal. The second one lasted longer than the first. I was sitting on the couch both times. There were huge waves in the pool. The house was creaking, things on shelves were rattling, but nothing fell. We may have gotten some cracks in the walls but I haven't found them yet.


----------



## diane278

muchstuff said:


> 7.1 quake just a little while ago in Ridgecrest. Everyone OK? Apparently 11 times stronger than the 6.4 the other day.





whateve said:


> We felt both of them in Central Cal. The second one lasted longer than the first. I was sitting on the couch both times. There were huge waves in the pool. The house was creaking, things on shelves were rattling, but nothing fell. We may have gotten some cracks in the walls but I haven't found them yet.


I must be brain dead. My neighbors all felt last nights quake but I didn’t feel a thing. None of my art shifted on the walls and nothing fell.  I had no idea until I talked to a neighbor this morning....


----------



## whateve

diane278 said:


> I must be brain dead. My neighbors all felt last nights quake but I didn’t feel a thing. None of my art shifted on the walls and nothing fell.  I had no idea until I talked to a neighbor this morning....


Isn't that weird? We were really shaking. My son who lives only a few miles away didn't feel a thing.


----------



## muchstuff

diane278 said:


> I must be brain dead. My neighbors all felt last nights quake but I didn’t feel a thing. None of my art shifted on the walls and nothing fell.  I had no idea until I talked to a neighbor this morning....





whateve said:


> We felt both of them in Central Cal. The second one lasted longer than the first. I was sitting on the couch both times. There were huge waves in the pool. The house was creaking, things on shelves were rattling, but nothing fell. We may have gotten some cracks in the walls but I haven't found them yet.


Hope that’s the end of the big ones.


----------



## diane278

Well, I’ve been pranked again.....

Metal men holding up the wall, as usual, under the watchful eye of their supervisor:


Hey...I like odd “sculptures”.....

Metal men with a new mission: corralling roaming flamingos....



Thanks, Septembersiren for the laugh! FYI: there’s a flock of flamingos in my garage. They could migrate to your neck of the woods.....or perhaps something else will befall you.....when you least expect it......


----------



## H’sKisses

So this got delivered to my desk at work and I’m itching to unbox it! Can’t wait to get home! I still have no idea why it’s labeled Gold/Nero on the 2nd sticker. The other sticker shows Steel. So odd.


----------



## southernbelle43

diane278 said:


> Well, I’ve been pranked again.....
> 
> Metal men holding up the wall, as usual, under the watchful eye of their supervisor:
> View attachment 4484133
> 
> Hey...I like odd “sculptures”.....
> 
> Metal men with a new mission: corralling roaming flamingos....
> View attachment 4484136
> 
> 
> Thanks, Septembersiren for the laugh! FYI: there’s a flock of flamingos in my garage. They could migrate to your neck of the woods.....or perhaps something else will befall you.....when you least expect it......


How cute is that. It gave me my laugh for today


----------



## diane278

Hershey'sKisses said:


> So this got delivered to my desk at work and I’m itching to unbox it! Can’t wait to get home! I still have no idea why it’s labeled Gold/Nero on the 2nd sticker. The other sticker shows Steel. So odd.


Like Christmas in July!


----------



## diane278

southernbelle43 said:


> How cute is that. It gave me my laugh for today


Here I am using the sippy cup.......which strangely resembles a bong in this photo.....???


----------



## southernbelle43

diane278 said:


> Here I am using the sippy cup.......which strangely resembles a bong in this photo????
> View attachment 4484155


Actually I am not sure what to say about that picture, lol


----------



## muchstuff

diane278 said:


> Here I am using the sippy cup.......which strangely resembles a bong in this photo????
> View attachment 4484155


It does in fact look JUST like a bong


----------



## GoStanford

Hershey'sKisses said:


> So this got delivered to my desk at work and I’m itching to unbox it! Can’t wait to get home! I still have no idea why it’s labeled Gold/Nero on the 2nd sticker. The other sticker shows Steel. So odd.


The contents were specified on the outside of the box?!  I would be nervous getting deliveries with that info visible!  Looking forward to photos after you unbox it.


----------



## H’sKisses

GoStanford said:


> The contents were specified on the outside of the box?!  I would be nervous getting deliveries with that info visible!  Looking forward to photos after you unbox it.



Oh, no! This was inside a shipping box. This is the exterior box that the brown BV box came in. I peeked inside when I got to the car. I got busy when I got home, so I’ll unpack it as soon as I can. It’s a beautiful color!


----------



## H’sKisses

New Steel is very pretty! I did a reveal post with more photos, although I’m still iffy about it. I think I need to wear it around the house and see if I feel that my phone is secure enough just sticking it in.


----------



## GoStanford

I just want to say how pleasant the BV forum is.  I've been contributing and reading several other threads of late, and there is a lot of drama elsewhere on tPF...and somehow the drama escalates because it involves strangers.  Luckily none of this is directed at me, but I'm just amazed what some people are willing to type out under the veil of anonymity!


----------



## muchstuff

GoStanford said:


> I just want to say how pleasant the BV forum is.  I've been contributing and reading several other threads of late, and there is a lot of drama elsewhere on tPF...and somehow the drama escalates because it involves strangers.  Luckily none of this is directed at me, but I'm just amazed what some people are willing to type out under the veil of anonymity!


Funny you should say. I was just thinking the same thing the other day. Some of the shade throwing in some of the non handbag threads really took me by surprise. Makes you wonder how old some of the posters are. Thankfully we’re all grown up here!


----------



## H’sKisses

GoStanford said:


> I just want to say how pleasant the BV forum is.  I've been contributing and reading several other threads of late, and there is a lot of drama elsewhere on tPF...and somehow the drama escalates because it involves strangers.  Luckily none of this is directed at me, but I'm just amazed what some people are willing to type out under the veil of anonymity!



I’ve been on the BV forum for quite a number of years, on and off, and it’s always been very pleasant. Lots of knowledge willingly shared. I think that maybe the temperament here matches the brand we all love? BV is quietly under the radar compared to other brands. Does that make sense?


----------



## GoStanford

Hershey'sKisses said:


> I’ve been on the BV forum for quite a number of years, on and off, and it’s always been very pleasant. Lots of knowledge willingly shared. I think that maybe the temperament here matches the brand we all love? BV is quietly under the radar compared to other brands. Does that make sense?


Totally...I think you're right about that.  The style of the bag goes along with the style/tone of the forum!  I also agree that knowledge is shared very openly here.  I wouldn't have been able to build up my BV collection without the wisdom shared here.


----------



## GoStanford

Posting again - in case it helps me to commit to this - that I need to take a break from online shopping.  I did some shopping for accessories recently on vacation and things add up quickly to the point where I'm not using or enjoying everything.  I've been reading through old threads on tPF about paring down one's collections, deciding what to keep, minimalism, etc.  

Honestly, my favorite shopping experiences were pre-internet when we would go out to actual stores and enjoy the whole retail experience or browsing.  That said, the internet gives me so many ideas about how to style different looks, combine various colors - it can be a good resource if used properly!


----------



## diane278

Hershey'sKisses said:


> I’ve been on the BV forum for quite a number of years, on and off, and it’s always been very pleasant. Lots of knowledge willingly shared. I think that maybe the temperament here matches the brand we all love? BV is quietly under the radar compared to other brands. Does that make sense?


Yes, it does. A while back, I read that BV is an example of “stealth wealth”. Quiet, understated, & luxurious.


----------



## ksuromax

Hershey'sKisses said:


> I’ve been on the BV forum for quite a number of years, on and off, and it’s always been very pleasant. Lots of knowledge willingly shared. I think that maybe the temperament here matches the brand we all love? BV is quietly under the radar compared to other brands. Does that make sense?


yes, agree with you, my opinion is that people who love BV don't long for extra attention, but quiet quality and elegance, and that defines the mentatlity, too. 
self-confident, happy, self-aware and elegant people don't need the drama, they need a group of like-minded people and a safe bay to enjoy a nice chat, comfortable environment and peace of mind!


----------



## southernbelle43

ksuromax said:


> yes, agree with you, my opinion is that people who love BV don't long for extra attention, but quiet quality and elegance, and that defines the mentatlity, too.
> self-confident, happy, self-aware and elegant people don't need the drama, they need a group of like-minded people and a safe bay to enjoy a nice chat, comfortable environment and peace of mind!


I can certainly live with that description of ME.


----------



## V0N1B2

Hershey'sKisses said:


> I’ve been on the BV forum for quite a number of years, on and off, and it’s always been very pleasant. Lots of knowledge willingly shared. I think that maybe the temperament here matches the brand we all love? BV is quietly under the radar compared to other brands. Does that make sense?





GoStanford said:


> Totally...I think you're right about that.  The style of the bag goes along with the style/tone of the forum!  I also agree that knowledge is shared very openly here.  I wouldn't have been able to build up my BV collection without the wisdom shared here.





diane278 said:


> Yes, it does. A while back, I read that BV is an example of “stealth wealth”. Quiet, understated, & luxurious.





ksuromax said:


> yes, agree with you, my opinion is that people who love BV don't long for extra attention, but quiet quality and elegance, and that defines the mentatlity, too.
> self-confident, happy, self-aware and elegant people don't need the drama, they need a group of like-minded people and a safe bay to enjoy a nice chat, comfortable environment and peace of mind!


I would like to think that the BVettes here are friendly and welcoming enough that if we were having a group get-together somewhere and a stranger walked up to us and asked which one of you is diane278 (for example) or ask if you're part of a specific bag lovers forum, that you wouldn't look them up and down, ignore them, or act like your sh!t doesn't stink.... right?
None of you would do that, right? 
KWIM @jburgh ?


----------



## diane278

V0N1B2 said:


> I would like to think that the BVettes here are friendly and welcoming enough that if we were having a group get-together somewhere and a stranger walked up to us and asked which one of you is diane278 (for example) or ask if you're part of a specific bag lovers forum, that you wouldn't look them up and down, ignore them, or act like your sh!t doesn't stink.... right?
> None of you would do that, right?
> KWIM @jburgh ?


You always make me laugh. I remember my first SF meetup. I was a bit intimidated but quickly learned that everyone was welcoming and friendly.


----------



## diane278

I don’t know if we have this comparison posted anywhere.  It’s the classic weaving behind the the 1.5 weaving.....


----------



## muchstuff

diane278 said:


> I don’t know if we have this comparison posted anywhere.  It’s the classic weaving behind the the 1.5 weaving.....
> View attachment 4486352


Thanks for this, on first look I prefer the classic.


----------



## GoStanford

diane278 said:


> I don’t know if we have this comparison posted anywhere.  It’s the classic weaving behind the the 1.5 weaving.....


Thank you for posting this comparison.  I first heard about the 1.5 weave over the weekend at the BV outlet.  I have not seen it in person yet.  To me, it's more attractive than the very wide weave we first saw in the new collection.  I have to think about this.  I'm stuck between wanting to downsize my collection and wanting to keep the traditional 1 cm weave.


----------



## whateve

diane278 said:


> I don’t know if we have this comparison posted anywhere.  It’s the classic weaving behind the the 1.5 weaving.....
> View attachment 4486352


I like the classic. I noticed at the store when I saw these clutches that at the places where they bend, the weave looks loose. It looks cleaner with the classic weave.


----------



## Ljlj

Hello everybody! New fan here. Bought my first BV bag (Alumna bag) and so delighted with the brand. I had a wonderful boutique experience and really loving BV’s understated elegance.
Looking into adding more pieces in the future. Taking it slowly even though I just want to revamp my whole bag collection to make way for more BVs! 
Have a great day!


----------



## southernbelle43

Ljlj said:


> Hello everybody! New fan here. Bought my first BV bag (Alumna bag) and so delighted with the brand. I had a wonderful boutique experience and really loving BV’s understated elegance.
> Looking into adding more pieces in the future. Taking it slowly even though I just want to revamp my whole bag collection to make way for more BVs!
> Have a great day!



Welcome.  It is a slippery slope that you have stepped onto my dear. Once BV, always BV. Yes, I have other brands, but  BV holds a special place for its understated elegance and chicness.


----------



## H’sKisses

Ljlj said:


> Hello everybody! New fan here. Bought my first BV bag (Alumna bag) and so delighted with the brand. I had a wonderful boutique experience and really loving BV’s understated elegance.
> Looking into adding more pieces in the future. Taking it slowly even though I just want to revamp my whole bag collection to make way for more BVs!
> Have a great day!



Welcome! Slippery slope indeed... I have sold majority of my other brands and have replaced with BV. The members here are wonderful and are very helpful, and we all enjoy seeing each other’s purchases!


----------



## Ljlj

southernbelle43 said:


> Welcome.  It is a slippery slope that you have stepped onto my dear. Once BV, always BV. Yes, I have other brands, but  BV holds a special place for its understated elegance and chicness.



Thank you! I agree that it’s a slippery slope. Already looking into getting a Nodini next. I just love how BV is so comfortable to wear and not a lot of people know about the brand, which makes it even more appealing to me.



southernbelle43 said:


> Welcome.  It is a slippery slope that you have stepped onto my dear. Once BV, always BV. Yes, I have other brands, but  BV holds a special place for its understated elegance and chicness.



Thank you! I believe you are correct. I also have other brands but really love the under the radar look of BV.
For Chanel, I mostly use my reissues and now thinking of selling my jumbo. I want to replace my Gucci disco with a Nodini. The obvious logos make me uncomfortable honestly.


----------



## Ljlj

Thank you for the warm welcome. 
eye candy


----------



## diane278

Ljlj said:


> Hello everybody! New fan here. Bought my first BV bag (Alumna bag) and so delighted with the brand. I had a wonderful boutique experience and really loving BV’s understated elegance.
> Looking into adding more pieces in the future. Taking it slowly even though I just want to revamp my whole bag collection to make way for more BVs!
> Have a great day!


Welcome! You have found your people! The Understated elegance of BV is loved here.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Ljlj said:


> eye candy


Welcome! BV holds a special place in my heart. It equates understated luxury and the fact it is void of logos is exactly what appeals to me.


----------



## Kharris332003

MelSoldera is a YouTuber who doesn’t typically include BV but included in her most recent video  She’s encouraging followers to buy the pre-loved BV. It starts at minute 1. 
“Vintage designer bags you need now (before the price jumps)”


----------



## Kharris332003

Kharris332003 said:


> MelSoldera is a YouTuber who doesn’t typically include BV but included in her most recent video  She’s encouraging followers to buy the pre-loved BV. It starts at minute 1.
> “Vintage designer bags you need now (before the price jumps)”



To clarify, she’s not selling them. I just haven’t seen a relatively popular YouTuber discuss BV.


----------



## ksuromax

Ljlj said:


> Thank you for the warm welcome.
> eye candy


Gorgeous denim-friendly colour!!  
is it aqua?


----------



## V0N1B2

Kharris332003 said:


> MelSoldera is a YouTuber who doesn’t typically include BV but included in her most recent video  She’s encouraging followers to buy the pre-loved BV. It starts at minute 1.
> “Vintage designer bags you need now (before the price jumps)”



Is it wrong that 4 seconds into hearing her talk I had to hit the mute button? Like I mean literally totally OMG you guys!


----------



## Ljlj

diane278 said:


> Welcome! You have found your people! The Understated elegance of BV is loved here.





frenziedhandbag said:


> Welcome! BV holds a special place in my heart. It equates understated luxury and the fact it is void of logos is exactly what appeals to me.





ksuromax said:


> Gorgeous denim-friendly colour!!
> is it aqua?



Thank you so much for being so welcoming and friendly. Looking forward to chatting more with the elegant BV lovers.
I find that as I’m getting older, ahem, wiser , my tastes are changing to enjoying discreet luxuries.

I didn’t get a tag with the bag though (just the care booklet) but I remember the SA telling me that the color is tweedia?


----------



## southernbelle43

Ljlj said:


> Thank you for the warm welcome.
> eye candy


Beautiful color!!!!


----------



## ksuromax

Ljlj said:


> Thank you so much for being so welcoming and friendly. Looking forward to chatting more with the elegant BV lovers.
> I find that as I’m getting older, ahem, wiser , my tastes are changing to enjoying discreet luxuries.
> 
> I didn’t get a tag with the bag though (just the care booklet) but I remember the SA telling me that the color is tweedia?


ah, yes, Tweedia! thanks!


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> ah, yes, Tweedia! thanks!


I need something in that colour just so I can say tweedia .


----------



## muchstuff

V0N1B2 said:


> Is it wrong that 4 seconds into hearing her talk I had to hit the mute button? Like I mean literally totally OMG you guys!


I made it to a minute and a half .


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> I need something in that colour just so I can say tweedia .


----------



## H’sKisses

I’m sure the answer is buried somewhere in here, but I’m having issues with the search function (translation: idiot user error, I miss the ease of searching in the app), but is the Disco no more? Has it been discontinued?


----------



## V0N1B2

Hershey'sKisses said:


> I’m sure the answer is buried somewhere in here, but I’m having issues with the search function (translation: idiot user error, I miss the ease of searching in the app), but is the Disco no more? Has it been discontinued?


Probably.  I haven't heard about it being discontinued but BV is going in a new direction so it wouldn't surprise me.


----------



## H’sKisses

V0N1B2 said:


> Probably.  I haven't heard about it being discontinued but BV is going in a new direction so it wouldn't surprise me.



Can’t find it on their site anymore...


----------



## ksuromax

BV has released a new red - Bright Red, imho it's a resurrected Framboise
it is a bit of Raspberry, no orange undertone
China red is on the left, Bright reg on the right
light in the store is too warm/yellow,camera does. not capture the difference


----------



## southernbelle43

ksuromax said:


> BV has released a new red - Bright Red, imho it's a resurrected Framboise
> it is a bit of Raspberry, no orange undertone
> China red is on the left, Bright reg on the right
> light in the store is too warm/yellow,camera does. not capture the difference


Both are absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## southernbelle43

So I carried my chevre mini Cabat on a day trip and it  rained all day...no problem with my bag, lol.. we went to Memphis to celebrate my sister’s birthday.  She got this in the mail today!!! This is just not right. Thank goodness it did not say, “Hope to see you soon.”  This company needs a new marketing manager!


----------



## muchstuff

southernbelle43 said:


> So I carried my chevre mini Cabat on a day trip and it  rained all day...no problem with my bag, lol.. we went to Memphis to celebrate my sister’s birthday.  She got this in the mail today!!! This is just not right. Thank goodness it did not say, “Hope to see you soon.”  This company needs a new marketing manager!
> View attachment 4489774
> 
> 
> View attachment 4489776


----------



## diane278

southernbelle43 said:


> So I carried my chevre mini Cabat on a day trip and it  rained all day...no problem with my bag, lol.. we went to Memphis to celebrate my sister’s birthday.  She got this in the mail today!!! This is just not right. Thank goodness it did not say, “Hope to see you soon.”  This company needs a new marketing manager!
> View attachment 4489774
> 
> 
> View attachment 4489776


That’s just WRONG!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

southernbelle43 said:


> This company needs a new marketing manager!


OMG!


----------



## V0N1B2

Who needs BV when you got KD 
#unapologeticallycanadian
I love you, Costco


----------



## ksuromax

#Istanbul


----------



## ksuromax

a few pics i took with my DH's phone, i think it shows the dif between China Red and Bright Red a bit better than mine 
also, Olympia got a silver chain now


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> a few pics i took with my DH's phone, i think it shows the dif between China Red and Bright Red a bit better than mine
> also, Olympia got a silver chain now


I prefer the China red.


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> I prefer the China red.


i, too, prefer China Red, but for me the main good message is that a) classic itrecciato is there and not going, and b) Nodini is safe, too!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

ksuromax said:


> dif between China Red and Bright Red a bit better than mine


Lovely pics. I still prefer China Red. And the old hardware.


----------



## ksuromax

frenziedhandbag said:


> Lovely pics. I still prefer China Red. And the old hardware.


i too, prefer old hw, but silver is more appealing to me than the new gold they offered not long ago.
my top fave is brunito, it goes with everything!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

ksuromax said:


> my top fave is brunito, it goes with everything!


Agree!


----------



## southernbelle43

I just got my first Nodini and I like it a lot.  It was owned by a TPF member, but I don't think she ever carried it. It is like new; there is not a mark on it.  It has not even softened.  I could not figure out the strap though.  Was it made for a gorilla? I am not short and even crossbody it was way below my hips!  I found the You Tube video on how to shorten it and now it is fine.  The color, Quetsche which I cannot pronounce, is a perfect neutral.  I think I will be using this little bag a lot. It holds everything that I want to carry just fine.


----------



## muchstuff

southernbelle43 said:


> I just got my first Nodini and I like it a lot.  It was owned by a TPF member, but I don't think she ever carried it. It is like new; there is not a mark on it.  It has not even softened.  I could not figure out the strap though.  Was it made for a gorilla? I am not short and even crossbody it was way below my hips!  I found the You Tube video on how to shorten it and now it is fine.  The color, Quetsche which I cannot pronounce, is a perfect neutral.  I think I will be using this little bag a lot. It holds everything that I want to carry just fine.


Hah, trying googling "pronounce quetsche". You can do that for anything. Fun fact, it pronounces differently in English than in French than in German...


----------



## southernbelle43

muchstuff said:


> Hah, trying googling "pronounce quetsche". You can do that for anything. Fun fact, it pronounces differently in English than in French than in German...


I did and even after I listened to it I could not pronounce. I am a Southern lady with a drawl.  Words like this do not come easy to us in the South.  And the only other language I know is Latin which does not help a lot in conversation!!


----------



## muchstuff

southernbelle43 said:


> I did and even after I listened to it I could not pronounce. I am a Southern lady with a drawl.  Words like this do not come easy to us in the South.  And the only other language I know is Latin which does not help a lot in conversation!!


The drawl probably makes it sound better!


----------



## southernbelle43

muchstuff said:


> The drawl probably makes it sound better!


Well it would have a lot more syllables, that is for sure.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

southernbelle43 said:


> The color, Quetsche, is a perfect neutral.


I can't pronounce Quetsche too but I know the color is gorgeous! Congrats on your new nodini. It is as practical a bag as it is pretty.


----------



## muchstuff

southernbelle43 said:


> Well it would have a lot more syllables, that is for sure.


----------



## southernbelle43

southernbelle43 said:


> Well it would have a lot more syllables, that is for sure.


Besides no one here has ever even heard of BV and would die if they knew what they cost. So when asked it is PURPLE.


----------



## H’sKisses

southernbelle43 said:


> I just got my first Nodini and I like it a lot.  It was owned by a TPF member, but I don't think she ever carried it. It is like new; there is not a mark on it.  It has not even softened.  I could not figure out the strap though.  Was it made for a gorilla? I am not short and even crossbody it was way below my hips!  I found the You Tube video on how to shorten it and now it is fine.  The color, Quetsche which I cannot pronounce, is a perfect neutral.  I think I will be using this little bag a lot. It holds everything that I want to carry just fine.




Oooh sounds lovely, photo please!


----------



## Ljlj

I prefer the China red too. Don’t know if it was just the store lighting but the other red when I saw it had a bit of orange tinge.

Is brunito the black hardware?

Btw, sorry for the newbie question but what’s with the mirror that comes with the bag? Do you ladies and gents use yours? It’s a nice touch, I admit


----------



## Ljlj

southernbelle43 said:


> I just got my first Nodini and I like it a lot.  It was owned by a TPF member, but I don't think she ever carried it. It is like new; there is not a mark on it.  It has not even softened.  I could not figure out the strap though.  Was it made for a gorilla? I am not short and even crossbody it was way below my hips!  I found the You Tube video on how to shorten it and now it is fine.  The color, Quetsche which I cannot pronounce, is a perfect neutral.  I think I will be using this little bag a lot. It holds everything that I want to carry just fine.



Congrats on your first Nodini!


----------



## ksuromax

Ljlj said:


> I prefer the China red too. Don’t know if it was just the store lighting but the other red when I saw it had a bit of orange tinge.
> 
> Is brunito the black hardware?
> 
> Btw, sorry for the newbie question but what’s with the mirror that comes with the bag? Do you ladies and gents use yours? It’s a nice touch, I admit


yes, Brunito is the black/gunmetal colour 
i use my mirrors, i have quite a few of them, and they are handy for quick make-up touch-up on the go


----------



## ksuromax

southernbelle43 said:


> Besides no one here has ever even heard of BV and would die if they knew what they cost. So when asked it is PURPLE.


Pics? Pics! Pics!!!


----------



## Ljlj

ksuromax said:


> yes, Brunito is the black/gunmetal colour
> i use my mirrors, i have quite a few of them, and they are handy for quick make-up touch-up on the go



I love how brunito hw goes with  everything! 

I can see how the mirrors can multiply, BV is so addicting. Dying for a Nodini!


----------



## southernbelle43

Hershey'sKisses said:


> Oooh sounds lovely, photo please!


Here you go.  This one spot is only place in my house that has decent lighting to use for  a photo.  I am sure everyone gets tired of seeing the same staging. I did manage to capture the color pretty well. It is a real chameleon, sometimes, brown or gray or purple.


----------



## ksuromax

southernbelle43 said:


> Here you go.  This one spot is only place in my house that has decent lighting to use for  a photo.  I am sure everyone gets tired of seeing the same staging. I did manage to capture the color pretty well. It is a real chameleon, sometimes, brown or gray or purple.
> View attachment 4491754


real beauty!!  
congrats and enjoy!!


----------



## Kharris332003

southernbelle43 said:


> Here you go.  This one spot is only place in my house that has decent lighting to use for  a photo.  I am sure everyone gets tired of seeing the same staging. I did manage to capture the color pretty well. It is a real chameleon, sometimes, brown or gray or purple.
> View attachment 4491754


It’s so lovely. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

southernbelle43 said:


> Here you go.


Such a gorgeous color. Love it!


----------



## ksuromax

i was at The Mall in Leccio, Florence, yesterday


----------



## GoStanford

ksuromax said:


> i was at The Mall in Leccio, Florence, yesterday


Ohhh...The Mall!  I wanted to go when we were in Florence last year, but I didn't take the time to investigate how to get there, etc.  How was it?  Did you like the BV store?  Your audience awaits an update!


----------



## ksuromax

i was hoping they still had a Nodini in Atlantic, but they didn't, they had a few other bags though...


----------



## ksuromax

GoStanford said:


> Ohhh...The Mall!  I wanted to go when we were in Florence last year, but I didn't take the time to investigate how to get there, etc.  How was it?  Did you like the BV store?  Your audience awaits an update!


neither did i last year, plus we were with the kids, but this year we are just two and i could NOT leave without visiting it! 
i liked the store, i liked the staff, i liked the stuff
i found some very cool pieces, will post a proper reveal later, but now i can say it was totally worth the time and efforts (we are driving, the road is insane, heavy traffic and quite a long drive off Florence)


----------



## frenziedhandbag

ksuromax said:


> will post a proper reveal later


Can't wait to see your reveal and happy that your time was well worth it. Nothing beats a fabulous shopping experience.


----------



## Kharris332003

ksuromax said:


> i was at The Mall in Leccio, Florence, yesterday


I’m jealous. Thank you so much for posting.


----------



## ksuromax

i am in Bologna today, popped in to local BV store, plenty of new stuff, but quite a few of old as well, what the SA's told me: 
1 - iconic and best selling styles are NOT going to be discontinued, that includes Veneta, Guarda and Nodini for sure
2 - many old and loyal clients complained about new BV losing its appeal and this is taken into consideration 
3 - Pouches are selling like hot pies, almost impossible to keep the stock


----------



## whateve

ksuromax said:


> i was hoping they still had a Nodini in Atlantic, but they didn't, they had a few other bags though...


What color is the cervo bag?


----------



## ksuromax

whateve said:


> What color is the cervo bag?


Atlantic
i know, the light is too warm/yellow


----------



## whateve

ksuromax said:


> Atlantic
> i know, the light is too warm/yellow


Was it on sale?


----------



## ksuromax

whateve said:


> Was it on sale?


it was cheaper than the boutique (30% off) but not on outlet sale (they had some items on additional 10-20% off)


----------



## ksuromax

did i ever post this? 
canvas


----------



## indiaink

ksuromax said:


> did i ever post this?
> canvas


Oh. My. God.  No. The Mummy Bag, as presented by ... BV.  OMG. The craftspeople and artisans must be so depressed.


----------



## ksuromax

indiaink said:


> Oh. My. God.  No. The Mummy Bag, as presented by ... BV.  OMG. The craftspeople and artisans must be so depressed.


actually, i thought they all are on vacs/off/away, and this... emm...  item (?) was made by the night watchman?? perhaps?


----------



## Nibb

ksuromax said:


> did i ever post this?
> canvas


----------



## muchstuff

indiaink said:


> Oh. My. God.  No. The Mummy Bag, as presented by ... BV.  OMG. The craftspeople and artisans must be so depressed.


+1


----------



## indiaink

ksuromax said:


> actually, i thought they all are on vacs/off/away, and this... emm...  item (?) was made by the night watchman?? perhaps?


 - poor night watchman probably needs a beer.


----------



## gagabag

ksuromax said:


> i was at The Mall in Leccio, Florence, yesterday


Ooooh The Mall! I was there nearly every fortnight when I was living in Florence - it was my Disneyland! Can’t wait to see what you got but that cervo looks amaaazing!


----------



## gagabag

southernbelle43 said:


> I just got my first Nodini and I like it a lot.  It was owned by a TPF member, but I don't think she ever carried it. It is like new; there is not a mark on it.  It has not even softened.  I could not figure out the strap though.  Was it made for a gorilla? I am not short and even crossbody it was way below my hips!  I found the You Tube video on how to shorten it and now it is fine.  The color, Quetsche which I cannot pronounce, is a perfect neutral.  I think I will be using this little bag a lot. It holds everything that I want to carry just fine.


This is why no matter how I love it, I couldn’t get it as it’s way too long on me. I’m glad you found a way to make it work. Enjoy!


----------



## gagabag

GoStanford said:


> Ohhh...The Mall!  I wanted to go when we were in Florence last year, but I didn't take the time to investigate how to get there, etc.  How was it?  Did you like the BV store?  Your audience awaits an update!


If you don’t want to drive in the crazy Italian roads or take the taxi, there is a bus just next to the Santa Maria Novella train station that goes regularly  and will drive you back. Very convenient. Packed with tourists, of course.


----------



## V0N1B2

southernbelle43 said:


> I just got my first Nodini and I like it a lot.   I could not figure out the strap though.  Was it made for a gorilla? I am not short and even crossbody it was way below my hips!  I found the You Tube video on how to shorten it and now it is fine.


Oh, no no no. You don’t need to shorten the strap, this is the new way doll... Wear it down to your knees like the new Céline Trapeze Bottega Veneta Angle Bag. Voilà!


----------



## southernbelle43

V0N1B2 said:


> Oh, no no no. You don’t need to shorten the strap, this is the new way doll... Wear it down to your knees like the new Céline Trapeze Bottega Veneta Angle Bag. Voilà!
> View attachment 4494575


Well excuse meeeeee! I am so behind in fashion. What was I thinking. My bad. I am hanging my head in shame.

Oh dear. I really hope you have not given His Celeneness an idea to have a strap so long that it actually touches you ankle.


----------



## V0N1B2

ksuromax said:


> did i ever post this?
> canvas


I have a whole folder of new styles to upload (including this one) into style and season threads but I.Just.Simply.Cannot. 
I start to upload and then I’m all like...


----------



## V0N1B2

indiaink said:


> Oh. My. God.  No. The Mummy Bag, as presented by ... BV.  OMG. The craftspeople and artisans must be so depressed.


Right? They are probably like... we are _artisans_. We create beautiful intricate pieces using the finest exotic skins, silks, metals and leathers... we have no experience in weaving lawn chairs. 



southernbelle43 said:


> Well excuse meeeeee! I am so behind in fashion. What was I thinking. My bad. I am hanging my head in shame.
> 
> Oh dear. I really hope you have not given His Celeneness an idea to have a strap so long that it actually touches you ankle.


To the corner SouthernBelle!
The strap shall be any length his highness chooses, as long as it doesn’t obscure his amazingly designed hooves shoes. 
Amirite?


----------



## southernbelle43

ksuromax said:


> did i ever post this?
> canvas


And with threads already unraveling.


----------



## southernbelle43

V0N1B2 said:


> Right? They are probably like... we are _artisans_. We create beautiful intricate pieces using the finest exotic skins, silks, metals and leathers... we have no experience in weaving lawn chairs.
> 
> 
> To the corner SouthernBelle!
> The strap shall be any length his highness chooses, as long as it doesn’t obscure his amazingly designed hooves shoes.
> Amirite?


Spot on!


----------



## V0N1B2

Oh and before you all start to be all... wow that V0N is one opinionated bish (yes, I am), I wish she would stop complaining about BV’s new direction, please allow me:

Dear BVettes,
Please accept my moderately sincere apologies for making fun of the “New Bottega Veneta.”  You see, I am a bit of a snob purist - perhaps a bit of a traditionalist, if you will, and these changes are just too much for me at this advanced stage of my life.  
You see, I am a shoe-a-holic for which there is no twelve step program. Well, unless I am taking twelve steps in a fabulous new pair of shoes. These new styles are just so unappealing to a lover of architectural styles and shoes with amazing craftsmanship and special little details. 
I like some structure to bags but not too much structure, larger bags but not too large, a lower heel even, but not too low. Some would liken me to Goldilocks, well if Goldilocks was like 50-something and had grey hair. (now come to think of it, I might be like the woman in the original story) but I digress....
Anyway, I’m sorry if I’m making fun of the new offerings. I am really happy that there are new fans of Bottega Veneta and there are some things for a variety of tastes. Here are some flowers and a smiley face for you   
It’s just such, such a big change. My elderly 37 year old brain  is having trouble dealing with the changes I’m seeing. 
Who knows, perhaps one day I’ll even wa... omg is that sun? I can’t believe it the sun is out! the sun is out everyone! Where are my bike shorts? The sky is blue. Blue!  I’m gonna go ride my bike. Should I go ride my bike? I should, right? I gotta go, I’ll finish thoslmolmplmawaz.....


----------



## diane278

V0N1B2 said:


> Oh and before you all start to be all... wow that V0N is one opinionated bish (yes, I am), I wish she would stop complaining about BV’s new direction, please allow me:
> 
> Dear BVettes,
> Please accept my moderately sincere apologies for making fun of the “New Bottega Veneta.”  You see, I am a bit of a snob purist - perhaps a bit of a traditionalist, if you will, and these changes are just too much for me at this advanced stage of my life.
> You see, I am a shoe-a-holic for which there is no twelve step program. Well, unless I am taking twelve steps in a fabulous new pair of shoes. These new styles are just so unappealing to a lover of architectural styles and shoes with amazing craftsmanship and special little details.
> I like some structure to bags but not too much structure, larger bags but not too large, a lower heel even, but not too low. Some would liken me to Goldilocks, well if Goldilocks was like 50-something and had grey hair. (now come to think of it, I might be like the woman in the original story) but I digress....
> Anyway, I’m sorry if I’m making fun of the new offerings. I am really happy that there are new fans of Bottega Veneta and there are some things for a variety of tastes. Here are some flowers and a smiley face for you
> It’s just such, such a big change. My elderly 37 year old brain  is having trouble dealing with the changes I’m seeing.
> Who knows, perhaps one day I’ll even wa... omg is that sun? I can’t believe it the sun is out! the sun is out everyone! Where are my bike shorts? The sky is blue. Blue!  I’m gonna go ride my bike. Should I go ride my bike? I should, right? I gotta go, I’ll finish thoslmolmplmawaz.....


Don’t worry, Von. Just click your baby blue heels together and repeat, “there’s no place like home!”


It won’t do a damn bit of good, but WTH? .....Although, it worked for Dorothy....  Oh, and wear your helmet while you’re riding your bike......


----------



## V0N1B2

Baby Blue what? Shoes? What?






On another note, and getting back to the true meaning of this thread...
Where is that @Mousse and her foodporn pics?
You better shape up lady. 
May I present my ORGANIC! Smoked salmon farfalle (see what I did there with the BV theme? Huh?) with roasted pine nuts and the finest, and I mean the absolute finest 14lb tub of grated Parmesan Costco has to offer. I even took this outside on the deck to capture the nuances of colour and texture in the fading evening mountain light.  
Ball’s in your court, doll.


----------



## ksuromax

indiaink said:


> - poor night watchman probably needs a beer.


...or 5! 


gagabag said:


> Ooooh The Mall! I was there nearly every fortnight when I was living in Florence - it was my Disneyland! Can’t wait to see what you got but that cervo looks amaaazing!


we mainly got the footwear, because the bags were all not quite right for me (size, colour, etc)


gagabag said:


> If you don’t want to drive in the crazy Italian roads or take the taxi, there is a bus just next to the Santa Maria Novella train station that goes regularly  and will drive you back. Very convenient. Packed with tourists, of course.


i know, thank you! we swayed there between our stops in Firenze and Bologna, so we didn't need the bus, but drove our rented car 


V0N1B2 said:


> I have a whole folder of new styles to upload (including this one) into style and season threads but I.Just.Simply.Cannot.
> I start to upload and then I’m all like...
> View attachment 4494589


i so know how you feel ... meh...
this one was on the shelf in Gallery Laffayet in Nice, i saw it irl, i didn't even want to touch/hold it, it's SO unattractive!!


----------



## H’sKisses

diane278 said:


> Don’t worry, Von. Just click your baby blue heels together and repeat, “there’s no place like home!”
> View attachment 4494631
> 
> It won’t do a damn bit of good, but WTH? .....Although, it worked for Dorothy....  Oh, and wear your helmet while you’re riding your bike......



Are we getting puffy shoes too?!


----------



## diane278

Hershey'sKisses said:


> Are we getting puffy shoes too?!


I got that photo off the website, so my guess is “yes”.


----------



## septembersiren

Hello everyone 
Long time no visit 
When they got rid of the app it made it slightly more difficult to visit 
I have to login every time and I’m lazy
Hope everyone is well and having a good dummer


----------



## muchstuff

septembersiren said:


> Hello everyone
> Long time no visit
> When they got rid of the app it made it slightly more difficult to visit
> I have to login every time and I’m lazy
> Hope everyone is well and having a good dummer


Happy Summer to you too!


----------



## southernbelle43

septembersiren said:


> Hello everyone
> Long time no visit
> When they got rid of the app it made it slightly more difficult to visit
> I have to login every time and I’m lazy
> Hope everyone is well and having a good dummer


Welcome back!!!


----------



## indiaink

septembersiren said:


> Hello everyone
> Long time no visit
> When they got rid of the app it made it slightly more difficult to visit
> I have to login every time and I’m lazy
> Hope everyone is well and having a good dummer


Hey, SS - so far so good! It's been a great summer!!! Good to see you are still here!  Zoey and Rhyn say hey! Hope Wicky is well!


----------



## krawford

indiaink said:


> Hey, SS - so far so good! It's been a great summer!!! Good to see you are still here!  Zoey and Rhyn say hey! Hope Wicky is well!


Oh I remember Zoey.  Gorgeous!!  Healthy looking.


----------



## indiaink

krawford said:


> Oh I remember Zoey.  Gorgeous!!  Healthy looking.


She’s got a little silver around her muzzle now, but she’s still my baby girl.


----------



## ksuromax

we were sitting in a trattoria in Verona for a bite and a guy sat at the next table with a WOLF!!!


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> we were sitting in a trattoria in Verona for a bite and a guy sat at the next table with a WOLF!!!


Did he say it was a wolf? Very doggo looking face.


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> Did he say it was a wolf? Very doggo looking face.


it was a wolf, i didn't ask, but others did 
it was too tall for a dog 
and i used to deal with the wolves years ago, they looked exactly the same


----------



## cosima

ksuromax said:


> we were sitting in a trattoria in Verona for a bite and a guy sat at the next table with a WOLF!!!



I think it‘s a German schaefer dog or a mixed breed dog with a German schaefer dog! This isn‘t a Wolf.


----------



## ksuromax

someone's got bananazzz....


----------



## ksuromax

ksuromax said:


> someone's got bananazzz....


why GOT??? GONE!!!


----------



## krawford

ksuromax said:


> why GOT??? GONE!!!


Reveal please!!!!


----------



## Kharris332003

ksuromax said:


> someone's got bananazzz....


Woooow. Can’t wait to see!


----------



## diane278

ksuromax said:


> why GOT??? GONE!!!


Stop teasing us!   Let us see!  Please!


----------



## southernbelle43

ksuromax said:


> we were sitting in a trattoria in Verona for a bite and a guy sat at the next table with a WOLF!!!


What an exquisite animal!


----------



## southernbelle43

ksuromax said:


> someone's got bananazzz....


That is not funny, you should be ashamed.  Not only are you traveling in some of the most beautiful spots on earth and sending us photos, as we are stuck at home, now this....inexcusable. You had better post soon or revenge is coming.


----------



## muchstuff

southernbelle43 said:


> That is not funny, you should be ashamed.  Not only are you traveling in some of the most beautiful spots on earth and sending us photos, as we are stuck at home, now this....inexcusable. You had better post soon or revenge is coming.


What she said!


----------



## diane278

southernbelle43 said:


> That is not funny, you should be ashamed.  Not only are you traveling in some of the most beautiful spots on earth and sending us photos, as we are stuck at home, now this....inexcusable. You had better post soon or revenge is coming.





muchstuff said:


> What she said!


Should I try to harness my orange thieving squirrels and the flock of flamingos to go to Dubai and see if they can incite her cats to revolt?


----------



## muchstuff

diane278 said:


> Should I try to harness my orange thieving squirrels and the flock of flamingos to go to Dubai and see if they can incite her cats to revolt?


Stellar plan


----------



## ksuromax

hahahaha   
honestly, i have been waiting for this last bit(s) of shopping galore, i'm ready for the full reveal, just wait for the proper daylight, it's late evening in Milan now ...


----------



## ksuromax

diane278 said:


> Should I try to harness my orange thieving squirrels and the flock of flamingos to go to Dubai and see if they can incite her cats to revolt?


i've had a flamingo in our room in Italy, too, so, give up that plan!


----------



## southernbelle43

diane278 said:


> Should I try to harness my orange thieving squirrels and the flock of flamingos to go to Dubai and see if they can incite her cats to revolt?


Yes, yes ,yes. She needs to be taught a lesson.


----------



## southernbelle43

ksuromax said:


> hahahaha
> honestly, i have been waiting for this last bit(s) of shopping galore, i'm ready for the full reveal, just wait for the proper daylight, it's late evening in Milan now ...


Excuse, excuses.  There is light in those buildings  I can see it.


----------



## diane278

ksuromax said:


> i've had a flamingo in our room in Italy, too, so, give up that plan!


A reveal will buy your freedom from the squirrels and flamingos.....the clock is ticking.....


----------



## H’sKisses

diane278 said:


> I got that photo off the website, so my guess is “yes”.



Ungghhhh.


----------



## ksuromax

i have visited the boutique today, and how pleasant it waswhen i met the same SA that i purchased my silver ring from and she recognized my!! from last year!!
so, we had a very nice chat, she showed me new stuff, colour Iris is beyond words gorgeous! 
as per her, the Nodini is NOT going for the nearest 2 seasons at least.
it is the way we know and love it.
Nobody knows what will happend later, but AW and SS'20 it's here
as well as Veneta, Garda, Shopping Tote and Olympia.
She, too, said that Pouches fly off the shelves, almost all are for pre-order and by request.
this time i left bare handed, but i had my reasons...


----------



## southernbelle43

cosima said:


> I think it‘s a German schaefer dog or a mixed breed dog with a German schaefer dog! This isn‘t a Wolf.


Well whatever it is, it is gorgeous!


----------



## grietje

ksuromax said:


> ...
> She, too, said that Pouches fly off the shelves, almost all are for pre-order and by request.
> this time i left bare handed, but i had my reasons...



I’m in Las Vegas and visited the Wynn boutique.  I don’t care for the large weave clutch. I thought it weighed a lot and the gaps between the leather made me think small item could fall out through the weave. That said, Iris is a lovely color.

They have the Petrol Mini (#6 of 400) and it’s not allocated. It wasn’t even out on that floor.

The new drop bag with the large silver metal piece is interesting.


----------



## ksuromax

grietje said:


> I’m in Las Vegas and visited the Wynn boutique.  I don’t care for the large weave clutch. I thought it weighed a lot and the gaps between the leather made me think small item could fall out through the weave. That said, Iris is a lovely color.
> 
> They have the Petrol Mini (#6 of 400) and it’s not allocated. It wasn’t even out on that floor.
> 
> The new drop bag with the large silver metal piece is interesting.


in Milan they have a few older Cabats (Vesuvio Med, e.g) a few new ones, Med and Minis, and those clownish, too
They have good stock, and very good display


----------



## southernbelle43

grietje said:


> I’m in Las Vegas and visited the Wynn boutique.  I don’t care for the large weave clutch. I thought it weighed a lot and the gaps between the leather made me think small item could fall out through the weave. That said, Iris is a lovely color.
> 
> They have the Petrol Mini (#6 of 400) and it’s not allocated. It wasn’t even out on that floor.
> 
> The new drop bag with the large silver metal piece is interesting.


I too dislike that big weave. It just looks sloppy with all the gaps.


----------



## H’sKisses

grietje said:


> I’m in Las Vegas and visited the Wynn boutique.  I don’t care for the large weave clutch. I thought it weighed a lot and the gaps between the leather made me think small item could fall out through the weave. That said, Iris is a lovely color.
> 
> They have the Petrol Mini (#6 of 400) and it’s not allocated. It wasn’t even out on that floor.
> 
> The new drop bag with the large silver metal piece is interesting.



Ugh how are you surviving this heat and humidity? It’s so yucky today.


----------



## Mousse

V0N1B2 said:


> Baby Blue what? Shoes? What?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On another note, and getting back to the true meaning of this thread...
> Where is that @Mousse and her foodporn pics?
> You better shape up lady.
> May I present my ORGANIC! Smoked salmon farfalle (see what I did there with the BV theme? Huh?) with roasted pine nuts and the finest, and I mean the absolute finest 14lb tub of grated Parmesan Costco has to offer. I even took this outside on the deck to capture the nuances of colour and texture in the fading evening mountain light.
> Ball’s in your court, doll.
> View attachment 4494712


Been busy my friend. pasta next week...


----------



## grietje

Hershey'sKisses said:


> Ugh how are you surviving this heat and humidity? It’s so yucky today.



It is HOT!!! Even out last night it was warm! We were outside this morning and have since ventured indoors to keep cool.


----------



## H’sKisses

grietje said:


> It is HOT!!! Even out last night it was warm! We were outside this morning and have since ventured indoors to keep cool.



I can usually deal with the heat, but not with the humidity combined. Icky icky sticky! Stay cool with some frozen cocktails!


----------



## Nibb

ksuromax said:


> i have visited the boutique today, and how pleasant it waswhen i met the same SA that i purchased my silver ring from and she recognized my!! from last year!!
> so, we had a very nice chat, she showed me new stuff, colour Iris is beyond words gorgeous!
> as per her, the Nodini is NOT going for the nearest 2 seasons at least.
> it is the way we know and love it.
> Thanks for posting mod shots. I too don’t care for the large weave, I think it looks messy, but your trip looks amazing


----------



## V0N1B2

What is it they say?  Imitation is the sincerest form of flattery?  Or you're nobody till somebody knocks off your stuff and sells it on eBay?   
Congrats Daniel - you've "made it"


----------



## muchstuff

V0N1B2 said:


> What is it they say?  Imitation is the sincerest form of flattery?  Or you're nobody till somebody knocks off your stuff and sells it on eBay?
> Congrats Daniel - you've "made it"
> 
> View attachment 4499554


My young male SA at Balenciaga loves Daniel's stuff, even the puffer stuff. AND the larger weave. Clearly I'm the wrong age demographic.


----------



## krawford

muchstuff said:


> My young male SA at Balenciaga loves Daniel's stuff, even the puffer stuff. AND the larger weave. Clearly I'm the wrong age demographic.


I have been thinking the same thing lately, that we on this forum are not in Daniel Lee's demographics.  However, I am coming around to a few items.


----------



## muchstuff

krawford said:


> I have been thinking the same thing lately, that we on this forum are not in Daniel Lee's demographics.  However, I am coming around to a few items.


Same thoughts with the change over at Balenciaga when Gvasalia took over. But I have to admit I now love a lot of his bags. A lot of the clothing is beyond stupid though IMHO.


----------



## southernbelle43

muchstuff said:


> My young male SA at Balenciaga loves Daniel's stuff, even the puffer stuff. AND the larger weave. Clearly I'm the wrong age demographic.


Or he is on commission!


----------



## muchstuff

southernbelle43 said:


> Or he is on commission!


Yeah but he works for Balenciaga, not BV .


----------



## V0N1B2

muchstuff said:


> My young male SA at Balenciaga loves Daniel's stuff, even the puffer stuff. AND the larger weave. Clearly I'm the wrong age demographic.





krawford said:


> I have been thinking the same thing lately, that we on this forum are not in Daniel Lee's demographics.  However, I am coming around to a few items.





muchstuff said:


> Same thoughts with the change over at Balenciaga when Gvasalia took over. But I have to admit I now love a lot of his bags. A lot of the clothing is beyond stupid though IMHO.


I almost died when I saw those “inspired BV” mesh pumps. I was like... really? Those? Not knocking off the Intrecciato dodgers or espadrilles? Those square toe mesh shoes with a *cough* gold chain and tractor soles? Mkay....

I haven’t come around to anything yet. Not.a.damn.thing. Probably because I aim for a particular look so to speak with respect to my personal style, and the new BV just doesn’t fit in with it. Besides, I’ve never been one to rush out and buy the latest thing just because it’s the latest thing. 
I guess it pays to not be a millionaire


----------



## southernbelle43

muchstuff said:


> Yeah but he works for Balenciaga, not BV .


Whoops did not see that! So that means you correct, some of us are too old!


----------



## muchstuff

southernbelle43 said:


> Whoops did not see that! So that means you correct, some of us are too old!


 Or new glasses...


----------



## krawford

V0N1B2 said:


> I almost died when I saw those “inspired BV” mesh pumps. I was like... really? Those? Not knocking off the Intrecciato dodgers or espadrilles? Those square toe mesh shoes with a *cough* gold chain and tractor soles? Mkay....
> 
> I haven’t come around to anything yet. Not.a.damn.thing. Probably because I aim for a particular look so to speak with respect to my personal style, and the new BV just doesn’t fit in with it. Besides, I’ve never been one to rush out and buy the latest thing just because it’s the latest thing.
> I guess it pays to not be a millionaire


Ok Von1B2


----------



## southernbelle43

muchstuff said:


> Or new glasses...


My problem is reading too fast!  That is my story and I am sticking to it.


----------



## muchstuff

southernbelle43 said:


> My problem is reading too fast!  That is my story and I am sticking to it.


I'm with ya there..


----------



## diane278

southernbelle43 said:


> My problem is reading too fast!  That is my story and I am sticking to it.


My problem is I’m old and gray-haired and have no interest in being anything other than old and gray-haired.  The one plus I see in all this is the return of the mini cabat unscathed by changes in the weave. At least so far.


----------



## couturequeen

southernbelle43 said:


> I too dislike that big weave. It just looks sloppy with all the gaps.



You know what ... if they’d played around with a smaller weave (maybe 1.5x the normal size) or a micro weave (.75x or .5x the normal size), I may have been intrigued. But so many of the new bags are also cut in such masculine proportions (tote-only) that I can’t believe they put these in front of any test audiences/fans before production.


----------



## diane278

I woke up to a flamingo parade.....don’t pretend that you’re surprised....



And, thanks to a lovely and generous fellow tpf’er, the Flamingo Master is sporting a BV Flamingo charm.


However, next year the BV Flamingo Charm will be worn by a new Flamingo Master, as this one, Big Flam, failed to keep his flocked evened spaced during the Bird March. 
Hey, this is California.....say no more.....


----------



## muchstuff

diane278 said:


> I woke up to a flamingo parade.....don’t pretend that you’re surprised....
> View attachment 4501147
> 
> 
> And, thanks to a lovely and generous fellow tpf’er, the Flamingo Master is sporting a BV Flamingo charm.
> View attachment 4501148
> 
> However, next year the BV Flamingo Charm will be worn by a new Flamingo Master, as this one, Big Flam, failed to keep his flocked evened spaced during the Bird March.
> Hey, this is California.....say no more.....


You ladies are truly weird in the best way


----------



## southernbelle43

diane278 said:


> I woke up to a flamingo parade.....don’t pretend that you’re surprised....
> View attachment 4501147
> 
> 
> And, thanks to a lovely and generous fellow tpf’er, the Flamingo Master is sporting a BV Flamingo charm.
> View attachment 4501148
> 
> However, next year the BV Flamingo Charm will be worn by a new Flamingo Master, as this one, Big Flam, failed to keep his flocked evened spaced during the Bird March.
> Hey, this is California.....say no more.....


I see your OCD self is coming to the forefront, lol.  That is too cute.


----------



## CoastalCouture

Hey there! It's been too long since I last popped in to say hi. I have not been playing with my designer handbags as much this summer as they are all packed up and in hiding while the interior of our house is being painted. I have one little BV zipped key pouch that comes everywhere with me and that's my only BV in rotation at the moment. I'm enjoying everyone's discoveries and treasures and all the talk of new designs. I'm on a handbag diet for while though.  A new Chanel Reissue has recently come into my life and that's going to be it for a while. Yes, if you're counting, that makes 2.


----------



## Mousse

diane278 said:


> I woke up to a flamingo parade.....don’t pretend that you’re surprised....
> View attachment 4501147
> 
> 
> And, thanks to a lovely and generous fellow tpf’er, the Flamingo Master is sporting a BV Flamingo charm.
> View attachment 4501148
> 
> However, next year the BV Flamingo Charm will be worn by a new Flamingo Master, as this one, Big Flam, failed to keep his flocked evened spaced during the Bird March.
> Hey, this is California.....say no more.....


LOL, the flamingos at the BV Wynn have much more class than those at the Flamingo gift shop.


----------



## gagabag

I can’t get this small piazza out of my head. I tried to resist but last TM and at 50%, sooooo


----------



## gagabag

I also got this not so little guy for my other bag. I didn’t realise it was huge! I don’t know how and why but I thought it was all leather not ceramic (?)


----------



## indiaink

Ya'll know what I like best about this forum? Having friends from all over the world! It is _so_ much fun!!!


----------



## muchstuff

indiaink said:


> Ya'll know what I like best about this forum? Having friends from all over the world! It is _so_ much fun!!!


+1!


----------



## ksuromax

gagabag said:


> View attachment 4501673
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also got this not so little guy for my other bag. I didn’t realise it was huge! I don’t know how and why but I thought it was all leather not ceramic (?)


because there were the same dogs made of leather, too


----------



## gagabag

ksuromax said:


> because there were the same dogs made of leather, too


That’s it! Thank you!
I don’t know yet how I feel about this one - a bit heavy & sharp but I’m more worried that it will break when I bang it onto something. But then it’s so well made and the moving parts are so cute and not too pricey anyway as I got it half price on BV website. Ugh!


----------



## indiaink

gagabag said:


> That’s it! Thank you!
> I don’t know yet how I feel about this one - a bit heavy & sharp but I’m more worried that it will break when I bang it onto something. But then it’s so well made and the moving parts are so cute and not too pricey anyway as I got it half price on BV website. Ugh!


I would hang it on the wall someplace where you'd see it and smile and it would cause no harm. 3M makes all kinds of removable hooks you could use.


----------



## jburgh

Indiaink is truly the queen of the 3M removable hooks!


----------



## jburgh

Meet Piper...
She is our newest Corgi.  Piper, as many of the others have been, is a retired show dog.  She is 3.5 years old and now enjoying the life of retirement and constant attention.  She is probably one of the most affectionate dogs we’ve had, and we are smitten.  Here is a picture of her derpy self..


----------



## southernbelle43

jburgh said:


> View attachment 4502295
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meet Piper...
> She is our newest Corgi.  Piper, as many of the others have been, is a retired show dog.  She is 3.5 years old and now enjoying the life of retirement and constant attention.  She is probably one of the most affectionate dogs we’ve had, and we are smitten.  Here is a picture of her derpy self..


SHe is adorable!


----------



## muchstuff

jburgh said:


> View attachment 4502295
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meet Piper...
> She is our newest Corgi.  Piper, as many of the others have been, is a retired show dog.  She is 3.5 years old and now enjoying the life of retirement and constant attention.  She is probably one of the most affectionate dogs we’ve had, and we are smitten.  Here is a picture of her derpy self..


OMG


----------



## diane278

jburgh said:


> View attachment 4502295
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meet Piper...
> She is our newest Corgi.  Piper, as many of the others have been, is a retired show dog.  She is 3.5 years old and now enjoying the life of retirement and constant attention.  She is probably one of the most affectionate dogs we’ve had, and we are smitten.  Here is a picture of her derpy self..


Obviously, she’s ecstatic with her new life.....


----------



## indiaink

jburgh said:


> View attachment 4502295
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meet Piper...
> She is our newest Corgi.  Piper, as many of the others have been, is a retired show dog.  She is 3.5 years old and now enjoying the life of retirement and constant attention.  She is probably one of the most affectionate dogs we’ve had, and we are smitten.  Here is a picture of her derpy self..


Well congratulations you guys. What does Emma think?


----------



## ksuromax

jburgh said:


> View attachment 4502295
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meet Piper...
> She is our newest Corgi.  Piper, as many of the others have been, is a retired show dog.  She is 3.5 years old and now enjoying the life of retirement and constant attention.  She is probably one of the most affectionate dogs we’ve had, and we are smitten.  Here is a picture of her derpy self..


hello, Piper!!  
she is adorable!


----------



## ksuromax

gagabag said:


> That’s it! Thank you!
> I don’t know yet how I feel about this one - a bit heavy & sharp but I’m more worried that it will break when I bang it onto something. But then it’s so well made and the moving parts are so cute and not too pricey anyway as I got it half price on BV website. Ugh!


i know! it is, indeed, quite heavy, but it looks cute  
would it work better as a key chain? then the risk of banging it into something would be minimal, perhaps?


----------



## sngsk

jburgh said:


> View attachment 4502295
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meet Piper...
> She is our newest Corgi.  Piper, as many of the others have been, is a retired show dog.  She is 3.5 years old and now enjoying the life of retirement and constant attention.  She is probably one of the most affectionate dogs we’ve had, and we are smitten.  Here is a picture of her derpy self..


Aww...she is adorable!  Give her a cuddle for me


----------



## frenziedhandbag

jburgh said:


> Here is a picture of her derpy self..


I'm smitten too!


----------



## southernbelle43

diane278 said:


> Obviously, she’s ecstatic with her new life.....


I know, I don’t think I have seen a happier dog.


----------



## H’sKisses

Doggy!!!!


----------



## indiaink

Has anyone noticed they’ve changed the logo font on the web site? I wonder if that’s a lead-in to changing the heat stamp font on the bags...


----------



## muchstuff

indiaink said:


> Has anyone noticed they’ve changed the logo font on the web site? I wonder if that’s a lead-in to changing the heat stamp font on the bags...


It wouldn't surprise me, Balenciaga did the same thing when Gvasalia took the helm.


----------



## ksuromax

if i was ever asked. to guess the brand to save my life, i'd fail undoubtedly! 
none of these says 'BV' to me at all!!


----------



## ksuromax

and have you seen the Sponge??
8+k???
seriously?


----------



## V0N1B2

ksuromax said:


> and have you seen the Sponge??
> 8+k???
> seriously?


 I am on the website right now too, and said the exact same thing about the Sponge - eight grand, are you kidding me? 
As for the other stuff.... I'm looking around for the camera. Am I being punked?


----------



## Nibb

ksuromax said:


> and have you seen the Sponge??
> 8+k???
> seriously?


----------



## H’sKisses

Hoard all the classics!!!!!!!


----------



## southernbelle43

ksuromax said:


> if i was ever asked. to guess the brand to save my life, i'd fail undoubtedly!
> none of these says 'BV' to me at all!!


I do recognize those rather strange handles on a couple of bags, lol.


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> and have you seen the Sponge??
> 8+k???
> seriously?


I saw this yesterday and yikes...


----------



## muchstuff

I will stand up for the padded (or whatever we're calling it) tote and cassette bag in black. Or the cassette in dark brown. Would I buy either of them? Not necessarily. But I like the look if we weren't trying to compare it to classic BV.


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> I will stand up for the padded (or whatever we're calling it) tote and cassette bag in black. Or the cassette in dark brown. Would I buy either of them? Not necessarily. But I like the look if we weren't trying to compare it to classic BV.


said a gal who sways to Chanel


----------



## Clearblueskies

ksuromax said:


> and have you seen the Sponge??
> 8+k???
> seriously?


Pan scrubber on bad hair day


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> said a gal who sways to Chanel


Well...yes and right back at ya . But only the hobos so the cassette is a departure for me.


----------



## anniebhu

muchstuff said:


> I saw this yesterday and yikes...



Looks more like a kitchen scourer


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> Well...yes and right back at ya . But only the hobos so the cassette is a departure for me.


 
watch out, or soon you'll find yourself on the dark side of Danie Lee's BV


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> watch out, or soon you'll find yourself on the dark side of Danie Lee's BV


Doubtful, I can't afford any of it and wouldn't pay those prices even if I could!


----------



## indiaink

muchstuff said:


> Doubtful, I can't afford any of it and wouldn't pay those prices even if I could!


Ah, but in six months we’ll be seeing it on the ‘Bay, yes?


----------



## muchstuff

indiaink said:


> Ah, but in six months we’ll be seeing it on the ‘Bay, yes?


Probably, yes!


----------



## ksuromax

maybe even earlier...


----------



## V0N1B2

I was at the boutique today and tried on a brand new silhouette. I guess Daniel Lee is really getting in touch with textures etc. 
I took a photo and tried to get a closeup as well. This is on pre-order right now, dropping in stores this September as part of the Fall 2019 collection.  
Introducing “The Groot”


----------



## Nibb

V0N1B2 said:


> I was at the boutique today and tried on a brand new silhouette. I guess Daniel Lee is really getting in touch with textures etc.
> I took a photo and tried to get a closeup as well. This is on pre-order right now, dropping in stores this September as part of the Fall 2019 collection.
> Introducing “The Groot”
> 
> View attachment 4506480
> 
> View attachment 4506481



 I like the h bag in your other hand


----------



## whateve

V0N1B2 said:


> I was at the boutique today and tried on a brand new silhouette. I guess Daniel Lee is really getting in touch with textures etc.
> I took a photo and tried to get a closeup as well. This is on pre-order right now, dropping in stores this September as part of the Fall 2019 collection.
> Introducing “The Groot”
> 
> View attachment 4506480
> 
> View attachment 4506481


Is that constructed of twigs and moss?


----------



## H’sKisses

V0N1B2 said:


> I was at the boutique today and tried on a brand new silhouette. I guess Daniel Lee is really getting in touch with textures etc.
> I took a photo and tried to get a closeup as well. This is on pre-order right now, dropping in stores this September as part of the Fall 2019 collection.
> Introducing “The Groot”
> 
> View attachment 4506480
> 
> View attachment 4506481



Is it sad that I honestly thought this was true?! And that I was thinking that it looks better than The Scrubber?


----------



## ksuromax

V0N1B2 said:


> I was at the boutique today and tried on a brand new silhouette. I guess Daniel Lee is really getting in touch with textures etc.
> I took a photo and tried to get a closeup as well. This is on pre-order right now, dropping in stores this September as part of the Fall 2019 collection.
> Introducing “The Groot”
> 
> View attachment 4506480
> 
> View attachment 4506481


why is your background so very NOT BV?? 
where did you try it on?


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> why is your background so very NOT BV??
> where did you try it on?





Hershey'sKisses said:


> Is it sad that I honestly thought this was true?! And that I was thinking that it looks better than The Scrubber?


@Hershey'sKisses looks like you weren't the only one. I have to admit to not being sure myself although knowing V0N.... and yes, it IS sad!


----------



## diane278

I think Von has “groot’d”” us....


----------



## indiaink

muchstuff said:


> @Hershey'sKisses looks like you weren't the only one. I have to admit to not being sure myself although knowing V0N.... and yes, it IS sad!


I know who took the photos, too. Miss you guys!!  Woot woot!


----------



## southernbelle43

As usual, just like the April Fool one, I fell for it.  I never knew I was so gullible until I joined TPF.


----------



## Nibb

southernbelle43 said:


> As usual, just like the April Fool one, I fell for it.  I never knew I was so gullible until I joined TPF.


+1


----------



## diane278

If this the beginning of a “design your own bag” contest, I call Dibs on the “Flamingo Bag”!!!


----------



## indiaink

OK, the wallets are gone - I was looking for something else and noticed that the Mini wallets now definitely look like Mini Celine wallets. Sigh. I could just buy a Celine wallet, I guess.


----------



## ksuromax

irl they are even worse than on the pix


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> irl they are even worse than on the pix


Those are just butt ugly.


----------



## dyyong

Hi everyone, just wanted come in to


----------



## southernbelle43

dyyong said:


> Hi everyone, just wanted come in to


and back to you!


----------



## dyyong

southernbelle43 said:


> and back to you!


Hihi


----------



## CoastalCouture

ksuromax said:


> irl they are even worse than on the pix



Oh my. Just. No.


----------



## H’sKisses

Saw this on the interwebs today... I know who the culprit is, of course.


----------



## diane278

Hershey'sKisses said:


> Saw this on the interwebs today... I know who the culprit is, of course.


I swear....it wasn’t me.  But I sure wish it was! That’s hilarious. I’m going to have to seriously up my game.....
You made my day!!!


----------



## Mousse

OMG. I am laughing my a$$ off. This is so funny!


----------



## septembersiren

I know it was her 
Diane flocks everyone
She is a flocker


----------



## septembersiren

Jburgh
Best of luck with Piper
She looks like lots of fun 
Enjoy!!!!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

septembersiren said:


> I know it was her


Hi SS, I know I'm out of topic here but I just have to say your granddaughter is so adorable!


----------



## diane278

septembersiren said:


> I know it was her
> Diane flocks everyone
> She is a flocker


Yeah....I might be a flocker, but I draw the line at  prehistoric animals. I’ve got my standards.  And proof! 
I’m going to find it now....


----------



## diane278

My proof of fear & respect:
Here is a small dinosaur habitat I installed in my back yard several months ago. Dinosaurs are not endangered at my house.


Look at these fools......oblivious to what’s behind them.......


Lunch is served:


See? Not a dinosaur skeleton anywhere in sight.


----------



## Kharris332003

diane278 said:


> My proof of fear & respect:
> Here is a small dinosaur habitat I installed in my back yard several months ago. Dinosaurs are not endangered at my house.
> View attachment 4515160
> 
> Look at these fools......oblivious to what’s behind them.......
> View attachment 4515161
> 
> Lunch is served:
> View attachment 4515162
> 
> See? Not a dinosaur skeleton anywhere in sight.


So fun. Love it.


----------



## whateve

diane278 said:


> My proof of fear & respect:
> Here is a small dinosaur habitat I installed in my back yard several months ago. Dinosaurs are not endangered at my house.
> View attachment 4515160
> 
> Look at these fools......oblivious to what’s behind them.......
> View attachment 4515161
> 
> Lunch is served:
> View attachment 4515162
> 
> See? Not a dinosaur skeleton anywhere in sight.


I have a real live dinosaur in my yard. He would eat all of yours.


----------



## diane278

whateve said:


> I have a real live dinosaur in my yard. He would eat all of yours.


He looks like he could. FYI. I can’t run far, but I can run fairly fast when I’m afraid.


----------



## whateve

diane278 said:


> He looks like he could. FYI. I can’t run far, but I can run fairly fast when I’m afraid.


He's really slow. I'm sure you could outrun him.


----------



## H’sKisses

I do love this thread... thank you, all, for always making me smile!


----------



## muchstuff

Read this posted on insta:
Counsellor: And what do we do when we’re unhappy?
Patient: Add to cart
Counsellor: No


----------



## frenziedhandbag

muchstuff said:


>


Hahahahahahahahahaha!


----------



## southernbelle43

muchstuff said:


> Read this posted on insta:
> Counsellor: And what do we do when we’re unhappy?
> Patient: Add to cart
> Counsellor: No


So what is wrong with that logic?  Everyone knows that retail therapy cures many ills.


----------



## Mousse

We have a reticulated “giraffe” living in the front hall. Her name is Zia. She has an affinity for turquoise jewelry I bought in Dallas.


----------



## zooba

I love turquoise and have to get my bears restrung. Zia looks beautiful with her baubles


----------



## indiaink

I've got a Zebra on a shelf under the TV but he doesn't get out much, much to his chagrin. And he HATES deerskin, for obvious reasons, or so he tells me.


----------



## septembersiren

Frenziedhandbag 
Thank you 
She is sweet too


----------



## septembersiren

Diane 
You should show your pink flamingo diarama in your kitchen lol


----------



## septembersiren

Someone went to pre K today 
Although she looks happy how can she be?
That is not BV on her shoulder


----------



## V0N1B2

septembersiren said:


> Someone went to pre K today
> Although she looks happy how can she be?
> That is not BV on her shoulder


All grown up


----------



## muchstuff

southernbelle43 said:


> So what is wrong with that logic?  Everyone knows that retail therapy cures many ills.


Works for me...


----------



## muchstuff

septembersiren said:


> Someone went to pre K today
> Although she looks happy how can she be?
> That is not BV on her shoulder


L'il cutie pie.


----------



## dolali

septembersiren said:


> Someone went to pre K today
> Although she looks happy how can she be?
> That is not BV on her shoulder



So stylish!!!! beautiful girl ❤️


----------



## ksuromax

septembersiren said:


> Someone went to pre K today
> Although she looks happy how can she be?
> That is not BV on her shoulder


such a pretty young Lady!!


----------



## diane278

septembersiren said:


> Someone went to pre K today
> Although she looks happy how can she be?
> That is not BV on her shoulder


I think we need to trade bags. Yesterday, I babysat a 4 year old for 100 hours, err, I mean 1 hour and 15 minutes. (It seemed longer.) Anyway, I was assigned a sequined bag for play. It’s clearly too short for me, and would look better on your GD. SS, please see if you can negotiate the swap. Thanks. .....I’m still exhausted.


----------



## septembersiren

Diane 
There is a reason you have kids in your 20’s and not your 60’s 
It’s called stamina lol


----------



## diane278

septembersiren said:


> Diane
> There is a reason you have kids in your 20’s and not your 60’s
> It’s called stamina lol


Yeah.....I learned that lesson!


----------



## septembersiren

You need to play hospital
You lay there and be the patient and they are the dr or nurse
And keep asking for things 
I need water can you fix my pillow
That way they run around and you lay around lol


----------



## diane278

Great idea! I’ll try that next time.


----------



## southernbelle43

diane278 said:


> I think we need to trade bags. Yesterday, I babysat a 4 year old for 100 hours, err, I mean 1 hour and 15 minutes. (It seemed longer.) Anyway, I was assigned a sequined bag for play. It’s clearly too short for me, and would look better on your GD. SS, please see if you can negotiate the swap. Thanks. .....I’m still exhausted.
> View attachment 4517462


I don't know. I sort of like that on you.


----------



## southernbelle43

septembersiren said:


> You need to play hospital
> You lay there and be the patient and they are the dr or nurse
> And keep asking for things
> I need water can you fix my pillow
> That way they run around and you lay around lol


Now this sounds like the voice of experience. I love it!!


----------



## jburgh

Just wanted to sing the praises of our reference library.  I was just looking at the Totes Style Thread, and oh my, so many beautiful bags!!! Many of us worked hard on that library to make it great.  It has always been a work in process.

     On that note, I would like to invite each of you to post one or two items in a library thread sometime in the next week.  The could be repeats in style, leather or color.  You will be contributing to making our BV community here be even better.  Reference threads are wonderful resources, and as I found out a few minutes ago, a great place to browse.


----------



## H’sKisses

jburgh said:


> Just wanted to sing the praises of our reference library.  I was just looking at the Totes Style Thread, and oh my, so many beautiful bags!!! Many of us worked hard on that library to make it great.  It has always been a work in process.
> 
> On that note, I would like to invite each of you to post one or two items in a library thread sometime in the next week.  The could be repeats in style, leather or color.  You will be contributing to making our BV community here be even better.  Reference threads are wonderful resources, and as I found out a few minutes ago, a great place to browse.



It’s so easy to get lost in there, I could spend hours browsing and drooling and adding to my want list! I’ve added a few items the past few months. I didn’t check to see if we had a Nodini thread!


----------



## jburgh

Hershey'sKisses said:


> It’s so easy to get lost in there, I could spend hours browsing and drooling and adding to my want list! I’ve added a few items the past few months. I didn’t check to see if we had a Nodini thread!


Thank you @Hershey'sKisses and @indiaink , we have one now: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/nodini-pillow-messenger-pics-only.1016028/#post-33283603


----------



## monkeyjuju

So, just as I thought, fashion people have always been diehard Bottega “intresiato” lovers; they just never mentioned it or owned any of their bags before. 



BTW, she is like the tenth person I have heard saying this on the recent weeks and I swear to God I am about to blow my brains out.


----------



## indiaink

monkeyjuju said:


> So, just as I thought, fashion people have always been diehard Bottega “intresiato” lovers; they just never mentioned it or owned any of their bags before.
> 
> 
> 
> BTW, she is like the tenth person I have heard saying this on the recent weeks and I swear to God I am about to blow my brains out.



OMG, I had to stop watching. She has no clue. "Dumpling"? Seriously? And she's afraid to say "Veneta", she doesn't know how to pronounce it without a fake Italian accent.  Have mercy.


----------



## monkeyjuju

indiaink said:


> OMG, I had to stop watching. She has no clue. "Dumpling"? Seriously? And she's afraid to say "Veneta", she doesn't know how to pronounce it without a fake Italian accent.  Have mercy.



Same here! I am not lying to you when I tell you I wanted to throw my computer out of the window when I heard her saying that. Then I went to the comments and saw people commending her on her italian accent, which “must be because of her italian ancestry”. 

And I mean, I do get the point of the “dumpling” thing, but if she was the connoisseur, or even BVette she says she is, she would have never called it that way. What a poser.


----------



## diane278

The squirrels who stole my oranges earlier this year have now assaulted my Fuji apple tree.  Here is a photo of the only surviving apple I saw today.  (I had to enlarge it to make it visible among the leaves)



I decided to pick it just to spite those squirrels. It’s 2” in diameter. My pouch is ‘fostering’ it.



I don’t know how much more squirrel aggressiveness I can tolerate. What do I have to do....hire armed guards?


----------



## southernbelle43

diane278 said:


> The squirrels who stole my oranges earlier this year have now assaulted my Fuji apple tree.  Here is a photo of the only surviving apple I saw today.  (I had to enlarge it to make it visible among the leaves)
> View attachment 4519190
> 
> 
> I decided to pick it just to spite those squirrels. It’s 2” in diameter. My pouch is ‘fostering’ it.
> View attachment 4519191
> 
> 
> I don’t know how much more squirrel aggressiveness I can tolerate. What do I have to do....hire armed guards?


Well it is one beautiful apple.


----------



## ksuromax

diane278 said:


> The squirrels who stole my oranges earlier this year have now assaulted my Fuji apple tree.  Here is a photo of the only surviving apple I saw today.  (I had to enlarge it to make it visible among the leaves)
> View attachment 4519190
> 
> 
> I decided to pick it just to spite those squirrels. It’s 2” in diameter. My pouch is ‘fostering’ it.
> View attachment 4519191
> 
> 
> I don’t know how much more squirrel aggressiveness I can tolerate. What do I have to do....hire armed guards?


hire armed hamsters


----------



## Clearblueskies

diane278 said:


> The squirrels who stole my oranges earlier this year have now assaulted my Fuji apple tree.  Here is a photo of the only surviving apple I saw today.  (I had to enlarge it to make it visible among the leaves)
> View attachment 4519190
> 
> 
> I decided to pick it just to spite those squirrels. It’s 2” in diameter. My pouch is ‘fostering’ it.
> View attachment 4519191
> 
> 
> I don’t know how much more squirrel aggressiveness I can tolerate. What do I have to do....hire armed guards?


Borrow a hound


----------



## grietje

diane278 said:


> I don’t know how much more squirrel aggressiveness I can tolerate. What do I have to do....hire armed guards?





Clearblueskies said:


> Borrow a hound



Don't borrow my hound. Lesley sees squirrels, looks right at them, and decides it's not worth her while. She's come up right on them more than once (because she is quite stealthy in her slow moving laissez-faire gait) -- the squirrel is in fact stunned and ready to face his death -- and Lesley just walks away.


----------



## Clearblueskies

grietje said:


> Don't borrow my hound. Lesley sees squirrels, looks right at them, and decides it's not worth her while. She's come up right on them more than once (because she is quite stealthy in her slow moving laissez-faire gait) -- the squirrel is in fact stunned and ready to face his death -- and Lesley just walks away.


Mine loves to chase squirrels, he’d be in seventh heaven   Squirrels would soon be packing their trunks and moving out!


----------



## muchstuff

grietje said:


> Don't borrow my hound. Lesley sees squirrels, looks right at them, and decides it's not worth her while. She's come up right on them more than once (because she is quite stealthy in her slow moving laissez-faire gait) -- the squirrel is in fact stunned and ready to face his death -- and Lesley just walks away.


Lesley is an excellent name for a dog .


----------



## septembersiren

Talk about slaughtering terms 
I had to stop watching


----------



## septembersiren

I’ll send Wicky 
She hates squirrels but loves apples and flamingos


----------



## septembersiren

My quoting is working 
Sigh 
I’ll figure it out


----------



## CoastalCouture

My dog would be torn over what to do first, eat the apple or chase squirrel. 

I would have thought guard the BV myself.


----------



## grietje

muchstuff said:


> Lesley is an excellent name for a dog .



Thank you. Her full name is Lesley Rankine.  I can't take credit. Coonhound Rescue named her after the Scottish singer and I liked the name so I kept it.  She also goes by Lessie Bessie, Les, Porkchop, the Chopper, Chops, and Sug (as in sugar).


----------



## muchstuff

grietje said:


> Thank you. Her full name is Lesley Rankine.  I can't take credit. Coonhound Rescue named her after the Scottish singer and I liked the name so I kept it.  She also goes by Lessie Bessie, Les, Porkchop, the Chopper, Chops, and Sug (as in sugar).


Do we have a photo of this Porkchop?


----------



## grietje

muchstuff said:


> Do we have a photo of this Porkchop?





Lesley is on the left.  She got her nickname Pork Chop because she has a nice round behind which shakes nonchalantly when she walks.

To the right is her brother Harry. He is also known as Meathead, Belafonte, Harry Boo Boo, and Boo Boo.


----------



## muchstuff

grietje said:


> View attachment 4520198
> 
> Lesley is on the left.  She got her nickname Pork Chop because she has a nice round behind which shakes nonchalantly when she walks.
> 
> To the right is her brother Harry. He is also known as Meathead, Belafonte, Harry Boo Boo, and Boo Boo.


I’m absolutely in love with them both


----------



## H’sKisses

Lovey pups!


----------



## Clearblueskies

grietje said:


> View attachment 4520198
> 
> Lesley is on the left.  She got her nickname Pork Chop because she has a nice round behind which shakes nonchalantly when she walks.
> 
> To the right is her brother Harry. He is also known as Meathead, Belafonte, Harry Boo Boo, and Boo Boo.


Look no squirrels in sight!   Beautiful dogs


----------



## ksuromax

grietje said:


> View attachment 4520198
> 
> Lesley is on the left.  She got her nickname Pork Chop because she has a nice round behind which shakes nonchalantly when she walks.
> 
> To the right is her brother Harry. He is also known as Meathead, Belafonte, Harry Boo Boo, and Boo Boo.


----------



## indiaink

Interesting to note that apparently the loss of TM/gain of DL will not inhibit BV's employment of artisans and the locals, although this line at the end of the third paragraph gives them an 'out' as far as that "bonded" lining we're starting to see. "...bonds hand-made craftsmanship with avant-garde technology."

https://www.antonia.it/module/anteditorial/article?article_id=1016


----------



## V0N1B2

This was supposed to be posted with the “What BV are you carrying today” thread, but I couldn’t get a good shot of my Gold/Nero Intrecciomirage Pouch yesterday on the golf course. I was golfing with a bunch of dudes and and I would have been ridiculed for taking a pic like that. My game was already bad enough. OMG worst round of my life  but amazing company (shout out to the two freaking awesome guys from New Mexico - really helped lessen the pain of holes 1-5, 9,10,13,14 and 18  ) 
Anyway, beautiful hot sunny day up here and like they say: the worst day of golf is still better than the best day at the office. 
Ain’t that the truth!


----------



## H’sKisses

V0N1B2 said:


> This was supposed to be posted with the “What BV are you carrying today” thread, but I couldn’t get a good shot of my Gold/Nero Intrecciomirage Pouch yesterday on the golf course. I was golfing with a bunch of dudes and and I would have been ridiculed for taking a pic like that. My game was already bad enough. OMG worst round of my life  but amazing company (shout out to the two freaking awesome guys from New Mexico - really helped lessen the pain of holes 1-5, 9,10,13,14 and 18  )
> Anyway, beautiful hot sunny day up here and like they say: the worst day of golf is still better than the best day at the office.
> Ain’t that the truth!
> View attachment 4528713



That green looks nice and cool... DH has been wanting to get me back on the course lately, haven’t been since I gave birth. It’s been a brutal summer (107’ for the high today) so I’ve had zero interest!


----------



## diane278

V0N1B2 said:


> This was supposed to be posted with the “What BV are you carrying today” thread, but I couldn’t get a good shot of my Gold/Nero Intrecciomirage Pouch yesterday on the golf course. I was golfing with a bunch of dudes and and I would have been ridiculed for taking a pic like that. My game was already bad enough. OMG worst round of my life  but amazing company (shout out to the two freaking awesome guys from New Mexico - really helped lessen the pain of holes 1-5, 9,10,13,14 and 18  )
> Anyway, beautiful hot sunny day up here and like they say: the worst day of golf is still better than the best day at the office.
> Ain’t that the truth!
> View attachment 4528713


Wonderful view! And I think it’s great that you sacrificed a day at the office to play golf with the guys....


----------



## V0N1B2

Hershey'sKisses said:


> That green looks nice and cool... DH has been wanting to get me back on the course lately, haven’t been since I gave birth. It’s been a brutal summer (107’ for the high today) so I’ve had zero interest!


Next time I’m in town we’ll go play Angel Park. 
I’ve been watching the temps there - eek! At least everything there is air-conditioned. People keep saying we’ve had a great summer here.  
I disagree. 
It’s been much cooler than average, IMO but at the same time less rainy. IDK @muchstuff what do you think?


----------



## southernbelle43

V0N1B2 said:


> This was supposed to be posted with the “What BV are you carrying today” thread, but I couldn’t get a good shot of my Gold/Nero Intrecciomirage Pouch yesterday on the golf course. I was golfing with a bunch of dudes and and I would have been ridiculed for taking a pic like that. My game was already bad enough. OMG worst round of my life  but amazing company (shout out to the two freaking awesome guys from New Mexico - really helped lessen the pain of holes 1-5, 9,10,13,14 and 18  )
> Anyway, beautiful hot sunny day up here and like they say: the worst day of golf is still better than the best day at the office.
> Ain’t that the truth!
> View attachment 4528713


Great view. DH is golfing as well but he does not have a view like that!


----------



## winks

sorry, to jump in.. does anybody know if the strap of the pouch 20 is removable?  TIA


----------



## H’sKisses

V0N1B2 said:


> Next time I’m in town we’ll go play Angel Park.
> I’ve been watching the temps there - eek! At least everything there is air-conditioned. People keep saying we’ve had a great summer here.
> I disagree.
> It’s been much cooler than average, IMO but at the same time less rainy. IDK @muchstuff what do you think?



I mainly swing and try to get the ball as close to the green as possible... “play” isn’t really the word to use yet. I was just learning the year I got pregnant and had to stop when the belly got in the way  but once the weather gets better, I’d love to get back into it. DH loves golf and it’s a great way to spend the day together.

We had family over from BC last week and they were dying in our heat!


----------



## diane278

winks said:


> sorry, to jump in.. does anybody know if the strap of the pouch 20 is removable?  TIA


Yes it is.  You simply undo the knot and slide the strap out of the loop holding it. 
(My first attempt at marking a photo....)


	

		
			
		

		
	
 \


----------



## winks

thank you so much, @diane278 !


----------



## diane278

winks said:


> thank you so much, @diane278 !


you’re welcome! I think I may shorten my strap by moving the knots and trimming the strap.  I tried shortening the straps by just moving the knots but then there was a long piece hanging down the side.  Still in the “getting used to it” stage so I’m not sure yet.....


----------



## muchstuff

V0N1B2 said:


> Next time I’m in town we’ll go play Angel Park.
> I’ve been watching the temps there - eek! At least everything there is air-conditioned. People keep saying we’ve had a great summer here.
> I disagree.
> It’s been much cooler than average, IMO but at the same time less rainy. IDK @muchstuff what do you think?


Pretty much spot on, lower all around temps but not a lot of rain. Having said that, it’s sprinkling today (of course it is, my DD is going camping for the weekend).


----------



## southernbelle43

diane278 said:


> you’re welcome! I think I may shorten my strap by moving the knots and trimming the strap.  I tried shortening the straps by just moving the knots but then there was a long piece hanging down the side.  Still in the “getting used to it” stage so I’m not sure yet.....


You are such a sweetie Diane.


----------



## southernbelle43

There is already a pouch on Fashionphile?


----------



## muchstuff

southernbelle43 said:


> There is already a pouch on Fashionphile?


Oh yeah I've seen at least three of the new styles already on pre-loved sites, Tradesy has several.


----------



## southernbelle43

muchstuff said:


> Oh yeah I've seen at least three of the new styles already on pre-loved sites, Tradesy has several.


Except the one I am waiting for.... the Cabat bucket, sigh.   It is surprising because I was reading an article this week on how the Pouch was jumping off the shelves and is the new designer’s  big hit.


----------



## V0N1B2

Lots of Pouches on ebay, a couple Arcos, one of the bucket things with the long handles, a cassette bag and a calfskin bucket Cabat.
People are done with them already I guess.
Not to mention all of the above-mentioned bags have already been duped. Lots of inspired-by/knockoffs on eBay.


----------



## CoastalCouture

We are away for the weekend and there is a BV boutique less than a block from where we are staying. Tempting for sure!


----------



## southernbelle43

CoastalCouture said:


> We are away for the weekend and there is a BV boutique less than a block from where we are staying. Tempting for sure!


Stay strong, lol.


----------



## H’sKisses

southernbelle43 said:


> Stay strong, lol.



... or not.


----------



## CoastalCouture

Stopped by to say hello and see what was new. No shopping today.


----------



## muchstuff

CoastalCouture said:


> Stopped by to say hello and see what was new. No shopping today.


----------



## dyyong

Good morning ladies, the first thing I got home after a week of road trip is bag switching to my Cabat! Lol
Need some tips on picking the right size of Samorga organizers. For medium cabat and this tote, is it call Lido?


----------



## akarp317

I just wanted to share in the excitement! I just went on a BV spree! I will soon be a brand new member of the Nodini club! Times 2! They are both so special and amazing! I also found the Cabat and Sloane I’ve been wanting for a while! They all came to me at once so it feels like I did some reckless spending but I CANT WAIT for all of them!


----------



## dolali

akarp317 said:


> I just wanted to share in the excitement! I just went on a BV spree! I will soon be a brand new member of the Nodini club! Times 2! They are both so special and amazing! I also found the Cabat and Sloane I’ve been wanting for a while! They all came to me at once so it feels like I did some reckless spending but I CANT WAIT for all of them!



 Cograts  I can't wait to see you posting pics of all!


----------



## V0N1B2

CoastalCouture said:


> Stopped by to say hello and see what was new. No shopping today.


What did you think of the new offerings?


dyyong said:


> Good morning ladies, the first thing I got home after a week of road trip is bag switching to my Cabat! Lol
> Need some tips on picking the right size of Samorga organizers. For medium cabat and this tote, is it call Lido?


There is an insert/organizer thread here:
https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...liners-discussion.198259/page-7#post-32895049
There might be some info on which are the best inserts for each bag type 


akarp317 said:


> I just wanted to share in the excitement! I just went on a BV spree! I will soon be a brand new member of the Nodini club! Times 2! They are both so special and amazing! I also found the Cabat and Sloane I’ve been wanting for a while! They all came to me at once so it feels like I did some reckless spending but I CANT WAIT for all of them!


Oooh exciting!


----------



## muchstuff

akarp317 said:


> I just wanted to share in the excitement! I just went on a BV spree! I will soon be a brand new member of the Nodini club! Times 2! They are both so special and amazing! I also found the Cabat and Sloane I’ve been wanting for a while! They all came to me at once so it feels like I did some reckless spending but I CANT WAIT for all of them!


Congrats, looking forward to the mod shots!


----------



## southernbelle43

akarp317 said:


> I just wanted to share in the excitement! I just went on a BV spree! I will soon be a brand new member of the Nodini club! Times 2! They are both so special and amazing! I also found the Cabat and Sloane I’ve been wanting for a while! They all came to me at once so it feels like I did some reckless spending but I CANT WAIT for all of them!


I will be eager to see this haul!


----------



## diane278

akarp317 said:


> I just wanted to share in the excitement! I just went on a BV spree! I will soon be a brand new member of the Nodini club! Times 2! They are both so special and amazing! I also found the Cabat and Sloane I’ve been wanting for a while! They all came to me at once so it feels like I did some reckless spending but I CANT WAIT for all of them!


I envy you. I had a ferro Sloane that I still miss......


----------



## H’sKisses

akarp317 said:


> I just wanted to share in the excitement! I just went on a BV spree! I will soon be a brand new member of the Nodini club! Times 2! They are both so special and amazing! I also found the Cabat and Sloane I’ve been wanting for a while! They all came to me at once so it feels like I did some reckless spending but I CANT WAIT for all of them!


 Can’t wait to see this amazing haul!!!


----------



## indiaink

akarp317 said:


> I just wanted to share in the excitement! I just went on a BV spree! I will soon be a brand new member of the Nodini club! Times 2! They are both so special and amazing! I also found the Cabat and Sloane I’ve been wanting for a while! They all came to me at once so it feels like I did some reckless spending but I CANT WAIT for all of them!


Ooooo.... did you get the Intrecciato Plume on eBay? I hope a tPF member snagged that one! Great price!  Congratulations regardless!


----------



## dyyong

V0N1B2 said:


> What did you think of the new offerings?
> 
> There is an insert/organizer thread here:
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...liners-discussion.198259/page-7#post-32895049
> There might be some info on which are the best inserts for each bag type
> 
> Oooh exciting!


Thank you


----------



## couturequeen

diane278 said:


> you’re welcome! I think I may shorten my strap by moving the knots and trimming the strap.  I tried shortening the straps by just moving the knots but then there was a long piece hanging down the side.  Still in the “getting used to it” stage so I’m not sure yet.....



How are you liking it so far? Wearing more as a clutch or messenger? Is yours the blue? What can you find it in it? I’m going to try one on later this week.


----------



## diane278

couturequeen said:


> How are you liking it so far? Wearing more as a clutch or messenger? Is yours the blue? What can you find it in it? I’m going to try one on later this week.


I’m really liking it. The thin strap isn’t a problem because the bag is too small to hold enough to make it heavy.  But I’m only 5’5” so the strap is a little long, although not a real problem.  I carry my woven strapless one when I prefer a clutch, as I have yet to remove the strap on the smooth one. My current one is Nero. I ordered a mist as well, but it never arrived.  I’m using it quite a bit....I consider it to be pretty versatile. Please post your impressions of it.....and perhaps a photo or two when you try it on?


----------



## CoastalCouture

V0N1B2 said:


> What did you think of the new offerings?



They were nice enough but, I miss the old hardware and intreciatto.  Nothing sang “take me home”, which is a good thing because I got a NEW  Chanel bag in June and it insists on being the center of attention. No handbag shopping this weekend but, two pairs of Ron White shoes from Lloyd’s in Carmel made their way home with me.


----------



## akarp317

She is stunning!! A million thanks for your post 



indiaink said:


> Ooooo.... did you get the Intrecciato Plume on eBay? I hope a tPF member snagged that one! Great price!  Congratulations regardless!


----------



## ksuromax

akarp317 said:


> She is stunning!! A million thanks for your post


can't wait to see your reveal!!


----------



## Mousse

I was creative with dinner tonight, influenced by Bobby Flay. I made mole lamb tenderloin soft tacos, with a sour cherry salsa, and a feta crema.


----------



## diane278

Mousse said:


> I was creative with dinner tonight, influenced by Bobby Flay. I made mole lamb tenderloin soft tacos, with a sour cherry salsa, and a feta crema.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4531294


I love how you plate your food!


----------



## diane278

Bottega Veneta now at Nordstrom’s?   
I had no idea.......but it’ll be more convenient for those who live a long distance from a BV boutique. 
https://shop.nordstrom.com/brands/bottega-veneta--7783?origin=productBrandLink&sort=Boosted


----------



## muchstuff

diane278 said:


> Bottega Veneta now at Nordstrom’s?
> I had no idea.......but it’ll be more convenient for those who live a long distance from a BV boutique.
> https://shop.nordstrom.com/brands/bottega-veneta--7783?origin=productBrandLink&sort=Boosted


I'm gonna rush right out and get that $15K Lido...seriously though, I wonder if that'll happen in Vancouver as well?


----------



## diane278

muchstuff said:


> I'm gonna rush right out and get that $15K Lido...seriously though, I wonder if that'll happen in Vancouver as well?


I was going to get it myself but since you have declared that you want it, I’m going to be gracious and pass on it.....you can thank me later.

This was about two years ago in the Carmel store.  Trying this version on is as close to that copper lido as I’m getting. This was $18K. It went on sale later with a $500. price reduction.  At least one tpf’er bought one .....unfortunately it wasn’t me.  Such is life.


----------



## muchstuff

diane278 said:


> I was going to get it myself but since you have declared that you want it, I’m going to be gracious and pass on it.....you can thank me later.
> 
> This was about two years ago in the Carmel store.  Trying this version on is as close to that copper lido as I’m getting. This was $18K. It went on sale later with a $500. price reduction.  At least one tpf’er bought one .....unfortunately it wasn’t me.  Such is life.
> View attachment 4537840


I think my DH might have a word or two to say if I went ahead with such a purchase ...such a pretty bag though. Such is life, indeed.


----------



## H’sKisses

That’s a beauty, for sure... if I ever win the lottery, one crazy splurge would be one of these types of beauties!!!


----------



## V0N1B2

diane278 said:


> Bottega Veneta now at Nordstrom’s?
> I had no idea.......but it’ll be more convenient for those who live a long distance from a BV boutique.
> https://shop.nordstrom.com/brands/bottega-veneta--7783?origin=productBrandLink&sort=Boosted


I thought Bottega has always been available at Nordstrom.
The Seattle store has carried it for many years and it has been available online for quite a while now.
I can't remember if the Las Vegas Nordstrom carries it or not - I never make it that far into the Fashion Show Mall.  I always get sucked into Neiman Marcus somehow 

And yeah, that Lido is spec-freaking-tacular.If it wasn't $17,300 CDN after exchange and taxes, it would be mine and I'd take down @muchstuff for it if I had to.


----------



## muchstuff

V0N1B2 said:


> I thought Bottega has always been available at Nordstrom.
> The Seattle store has carried it for many years and it has been available online for quite a while now.
> I can't remember if the Las Vegas Nordstrom carries it or not - I never make it that far into the Fashion Show Mall.  I always get sucked into Neiman Marcus somehow
> 
> And yeah, that Lido is spec-freaking-tacular.If it wasn't $17,300 CDN after exchange and taxes, it would be mine and I'd take down @muchstuff for it if I had to.


I give up it’s yours


----------



## H’sKisses

I’ve never seen BV in the Fashion Show Nordstrom... and I haven’t seen it in Neiman Marcus for quite some time, either, now that I think about it...


----------



## diane278

V0N1B2 said:


> I thought Bottega has always been available at Nordstrom.
> The Seattle store has carried it for many years and it has been available online for quite a while now.
> I can't remember if the Las Vegas Nordstrom carries it or not - I never make it that far into the Fashion Show Mall.  I always get sucked into Neiman Marcus somehow
> 
> And yeah, that Lido is spec-freaking-tacular.If it wasn't $17,300 CDN after exchange and taxes, it would be mine and I'd take down @muchstuff for it if I had to.


Perhaps it depends upon the location? I usually shop the Nordstrom’s in Palo Alto (Stanford Center) and I’ve never seen BV there. I’ve never seen it in the Valley Fair Nordstrom’s either. However, although I used to be in that area frequently, I haven’t been to either of those two stores since last Christmas so maybe I’m just not current on what’s happening.....


----------



## Minnie

Hello! I am looking for The Pouch in Camel. Let me know if you spot one anywhere. Thanks!


----------



## H’sKisses

Minnie said:


> Hello! I am looking for The Pouch in Camel. Let me know if you spot one anywhere. Thanks!



There’s a thread somewhere here called “please help me find”, I suggest posting there!


----------



## diane278

Minnie said:


> Hello! I am looking for The Pouch in Camel. Let me know if you spot one anywhere. Thanks!


Both the large and small versions are shown as “coming soon” on the BV website. https://www.bottegaveneta.com/us/clutch_cod45459788pd.html


----------



## Minnie

diane278 said:


> Both the large and small versions are shown as “coming soon” on the BV website. https://www.bottegaveneta.com/us/clutch_cod45459788pd.html


Thanks!  Just popped up on the site.


----------



## Kharris332003

The deep blue is gorgeous


----------



## V0N1B2

See y'all in a couple hours doll...
Shhhh go back to sleep. Nothing to see here, folks


----------



## ksuromax

i have watched the show... 
RTW screams Balenciaga to me: over oversize, baggy and loose, assymetrical lines, odd cutouts, etc 
Bags... oh, well...


----------



## ksuromax

while i was typing my post above a couple passed me by and he carried a bright blue Veneta for his lady, Cobalto, probably? and i again looked at the pics above, and then again at the gorgeous blue Veneta, and again at the pics above ...


----------



## diane278

V0N1B2 said:


> See y'all in a couple hours doll...
> Shhhh go back to sleep. Nothing to see here, folks
> View attachment 4544779
> View attachment 4544780


I tried to get a good look at that little silver clutch but, despite watching the video several times, I couldn’t get a good look. I’m a “daytime clutch” girl, but I’m intrigued by this......even though it looks to me like it’s probably a dressy clutch.....


----------



## V0N1B2

diane278 said:


> I tried to get a good look at that little silver clutch but, despite watching the video several times, I couldn’t get a good look. I’m a “daytime clutch” girl, but I’m intrigued by this......even though it looks to me like it’s probably a dressy clutch.....
> View attachment 4545012


Here you go doll, it looks like a kidney shaped box clutch.
I'll get all the HQs posted up in the new Spring 2020 thread later tonight.


----------



## diane278

V0N1B2 said:


> Here you go doll, it looks like a kidney shaped box clutch.
> I'll get all the HQs posted up in the new Spring 2020 thread later tonight.
> View attachment 4545035
> View attachment 4545036



Thank you! I like it....

It reminds me of this Elsa Peretti sterling clutch that I’ve always loved....but don’t own..... as this clutch won’t hold a cell phone and I use my clutches mostly during the day.....


----------



## southernbelle43

V0N1B2 said:


> See y'all in a couple hours doll...
> Shhhh go back to sleep. Nothing to see here, folks
> That is the truth.


----------



## ksuromax

popped into the boutique, snapped a few close ups
the coat


----------



## ksuromax

Coco Pouch Yellow


----------



## ksuromax

Padded Cassette (very small room inside, imho)


----------



## ksuromax

maxi intrecciato Cabat


----------



## ksuromax

Sponge 
it's ALL woven
and it take 1000 m (one thousand meters!!!) of the leather cord to make 1 bag!


----------



## Nibb

ksuromax said:


> Sponge
> it's ALL woven
> and it take 1000 m (one thousand meters!!!) of the leather cord to make 1 bag!


Love the yellow croc! I could tolerate the maxi Cabat except it appears the larger weave is puckering? Thank you for exploration.


----------



## southernbelle43

It s not attractive t me.  The large weave, that is.


----------



## muchstuff

Nothing does it for me except the sponge would make a cute pet .


----------



## frenziedhandbag

muchstuff said:


> sponge would make a cute pet.


An ultra expensive pet.


----------



## muchstuff

frenziedhandbag said:


> An ultra expensive pet.


Yes but I could get this water bowl...


----------



## Nibb

muchstuff said:


> Yes but I could get this water bowl...
> View attachment 4545353


----------



## OneMoreDay

What does Amarante look like in person? I'm more of a burgundy fan but they don't have the Pouch Maxi Intreccio in burgundy, only Amarante. The Padded Cassette in this colour seems more red than the Pouch Maxi Intreccio but the Padded Cassette bags use "paper calf". I really like the Amarante shade based on pictures of the Cassette.


----------



## H’sKisses

V0N1B2 said:


> See y'all in a couple hours doll...
> Shhhh go back to sleep. Nothing to see here, folks
> 
> View attachment 4544779
> View attachment 4544780



What in tarnation!?!?!


----------



## H’sKisses

I’m not a fan of the padded. The giant weave “might” grow on me in a few years, maybe even the scrubber (DH actually thought it looked interesting), but I can’t with the giant padded ones.


----------



## couturequeen

What an awful show. Only items I liked were the leather clothing.


----------



## southernbelle43

A laugh for you today:  I was notified that my

"Bottega Veneta Limited Edition Multicolor Intrecciato Woven Leather Mini Cabat Tote Bag"
has been sold.

 WHEW


----------



## muchstuff

southernbelle43 said:


> A laugh for you today:  I was notified that my
> 
> "Bottega Veneta Limited Edition Multicolor Intrecciato Woven Leather Mini Cabat Tote Bag"
> has been sold.
> 
> WHEW


Try saying that in one breath .


----------



## Mousse

An interesting read:
https://womensmuseum.wordpress.com/2017/05/31/the-history-of-the-handbag/amp/


----------



## jbags07

Wondering if anyone has seen or owned this bag? It looks fabulous to me in the pix, but not sure how the plastic pieces sewn on to the bag would look in person?  I put the bag on layaway pending authentication .....just curious to hearvthoughts/opinions from anyone who has the bag or has seen it!  Thanks so much

https://www.fashionphile.com/bottega-veneta-vitello-mosaico-laque-tote-369612


----------



## BBBagHag

Hi everyone! I started a collection thread and thought I’d share with all BV lovers, since I’m starting with my BV collection first!

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/sharing-my-collection.1017913/


----------



## V0N1B2

jbags07 said:


> View attachment 4550391
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wondering if anyone has seen or owned this bag? It looks fabulous to me in the pix, but not sure how the plastic pieces sewn on to the bag would look in person?  I put the bag on layaway pending authentication .....just curious to hearvthoughts/opinions from anyone who has the bag or has seen it!  Thanks so much
> 
> https://www.fashionphile.com/bottega-veneta-vitello-mosaico-laque-tote-369612


I would be less concerned about the PVC pieces lifting than I would be about the wear on the coated enamel chains.
But being a _Tomas Maier_-era item, you can be assured it was thoughtfully designed and expertly crafted to last many many years.
*yes, that was subtle shade thrown 



BBBagHag said:


> Hi everyone! I started a collection thread and thought I’d share with all BV lovers, since I’m starting with my BV collection first!
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/sharing-my-collection.1017913/


Just an FYI to all the Bottega collectors...
We have a *Bottega Veneta Collections Master Thread* for members to post their collections here: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/bottega-veneta-collections-master-thread.116768/


----------



## BBBagHag

Thanks! I will post there as well!



V0N1B2 said:


> Just an FYI to all the Bottega collectors...
> We have a *Bottega Veneta Collections Master Thread* for members to post their collections here: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/bottega-veneta-collections-master-thread.116768/


----------



## V0N1B2

Mousse said:


> An interesting read:
> https://womensmuseum.wordpress.com/2017/05/31/the-history-of-the-handbag/amp/


Ahem...


----------



## jbags07

V0N1B2 said:


> I would be less concerned about the PVC pieces lifting than I would be about the wear on the coated enamel chains.
> But being a _Tomas Maier_-era item, you can be assured it was thoughtfully designed and expertly crafted to last many many years.
> *yes, that was subtle shade thrown
> 
> 
> Just an FYI to all the Bottega collectors...
> We have a *Bottega Veneta Collections Master Thread* for members to post their collections here: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/bottega-veneta-collections-master-thread.116768/


Awesome! Thank u for your thoughts  I am new to BV and just starting to learn....i missed that knot i had u authenticate, it sold before i could buy it   And i was looking for a more traditional piece or another knot, and saw this.....it looked very interesting!  A bag that is also an art piece....


----------



## bisbee

I haven’t posted for a very long time, but I have been reading...  I ordered a BV bangle from The RR.  I have an open version I bought from BV years ago, and figured I’d try this version...I have seen it but not on the BV site for a long time...it is a hinged version.  It came today...I think it’s a fake.  It is quite light...mine is very heavy, even though it is an open cuff.  This one is supposed to be a Small...it is large on me.

It is going back.  I should have known it was too good to be true...


----------



## jeune_fille

Hi BVettes, 
There's gonna be a Susan Komen Event next week in San Francisco, so your favorite BV's will be 20% off. Contact your SAs!


----------



## H’sKisses

Horrible photo, I know... I took a screen shot of the video from their IG.

But.... Are they jellies?! They look like puffy jelly shoes! 

Maybe it’s the angle. I’m hoping they’re prettier...?


----------



## muchstuff

Hershey'sKisses said:


> Horrible photo, I know... I took a screen shot of the video from their IG.
> 
> But.... Are they jellies?! They look like puffy jelly shoes!
> 
> Maybe it’s the angle. I’m hoping they’re prettier...?


I actually don't mind these shoes, there are a couple other iterations as well. It would be nice if they looked like they fit the model though...


----------



## H’sKisses

muchstuff said:


> I actually don't mind these shoes, there are a couple other iterations as well. It would be nice if they looked like they fit the model though...
> View attachment 4560910



Ok, so they’re not giant puffy jelly shoes... thanks goodness!

The black doesn’t look bad, although I’m still not a fan of the puff.


----------



## ruthi88

I'm interested in getting the Arco 48 as a work bag... Does anyone have experience with this bag? I usually carry around 10 pounds worth of stuff (I usually carry a small le pliage folded up for any extras I might acquire throughout the day) and am concerned about the straps digging into my shoulder/the bag not supporting the weight long term. 

I tried searching for feedback on the bag but can't find anything specific on the 48!


----------



## indiaink

ruthi88 said:


> I'm interested in getting the Arco 48 as a work bag... Does anyone have experience with this bag? I usually carry around 10 pounds worth of stuff (I usually carry a small le pliage folded up for any extras I might acquire throughout the day) and am concerned about the straps digging into my shoulder/the bag not supporting the weight long term.
> 
> I tried searching for feedback on the bag but can't find anything specific on the 48!


There's a post somewhere on the forum that shows the wear and tear on this bag after a very very brief time. Based on that, I wouldn't recommend it as a work bag. Granted it's not the 48, but it's the same exact style/shape.

ETA:  Here it is: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...-this-bag-will-hold-up.1013895/#post-33358198


----------



## ruthi88

indiaink said:


> There's a post somewhere on the forum that shows the wear and tear on this bag after a very very brief time. Based on that, I wouldn't recommend it as a work bag. Granted it's not the 48, but it's the same exact style/shape.
> 
> ETA:  Here it is: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...-this-bag-will-hold-up.1013895/#post-33358198



Thank you for linking! Yeah, it's awful that damage occurred after such a short time, especially on that last bag. On to the next!


----------



## Jcherishz

Hi all, I recently discovered BV and purchased a pre-loved bag that was missing a zipper pull. Do you know if BV or Modern Leather will replace zipper pulls? It's a bag with double zipper pulls so technically it's still functional without one of the zippers. I'm wondering if i should get it replaced to maintain the aesthetic. For those of you with bags that have double zipper pulls, do you find yourself using both zippers or just one?


----------



## indiaink

Jcherishz said:


> Hi all, I recently discovered BV and purchased a pre-loved bag that was missing a zipper pull. Do you know if BV or Modern Leather will replace zipper pulls? It's a bag with double zipper pulls so technically it's still functional without one of the zippers. I'm wondering if i should get it replaced to maintain the aesthetic. For those of you with bags that have double zipper pulls, do you find yourself using both zippers or just one?


Yes, Modern Leather will replace it (for a cost) with the matching leather. I only use one zipper pull at a time. And I do use both sides of my Double Nodini, so it would be bothersome without a zipper pull on one zipper.


----------



## ksuromax

as if the non-padded version was not ugly enough...


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> as if the non-padded version was not ugly enough...


Eewww.


----------



## H’sKisses

You could put a fairly small dog and have their head stick out one side and his tail on the other.


----------



## ksuromax

Hershey'sKisses said:


> You could put a fairly small dog and have their head stick out one side and his tail on the other.


play big, or go home!


----------



## LLANeedle

Depressing


----------



## bagnut1

ksuromax said:


> play big, or go home!


speechless.  ugly expensive luggage that will break your shoulder if you put anything in it.


----------



## ksuromax

bagnut1 said:


> speechless.  ugly expensive luggage that will break your shoulder if you put anything in it.


it will break it even if you don't!
so much leather!!


----------



## grietje

ksuromax said:


> as if the non-padded version was not ugly enough...



it’s like someone stole an office or airport chair from the 1970s and origami-ed it up into a purse.


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> play big, or go home!


Couldn't lift the bag AND doggo .


----------



## H’sKisses

ksuromax said:


> play big, or go home!


 I’ll take the doggo, but with that giant bag, I think I’ll choose to go home instead


----------



## indiaink

So I've got a BV Precious coming my way - and it was supposed to be here tomorrow, and imagine my alarm to see this! I've never had anything involved in a train derailment!!!


----------



## southernbelle43

indiaink said:


> So I've got a BV Precious coming my way - and it was supposed to be here tomorrow, and imagine my alarm to see this! I've never had anything involved in a train derailment!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4569950


Oh my.  Now that is a new one!!!


----------



## jbags07

indiaink said:


> So I've got a BV Precious coming my way - and it was supposed to be here tomorrow, and imagine my alarm to see this! I've never had anything involved in a train derailment!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4569950


Holy cow!  Hope it arrives safe and sound


----------



## jbags07

ksuromax said:


> as if the non-padded version was not ugly enough...


i may be new to BV, but its the traditional styles that i love...not these hideous new bags


----------



## jbags07

ksuromax said:


> play big, or go home!


Ridiculous!  Who would buy these bags?!


----------



## ksuromax

jbags07 said:


> Ridiculous!  Who would buy these bags?!


Gigantic aliens, perhaps?


----------



## jbags07

ksuromax said:


> Gigantic aliens, perhaps?


They may very well be the only ones who do!


----------



## indiaink

Bottega Veneta is on Zappos. Dear God.


----------



## LLANeedle

indiaink said:


> Bottega Veneta is on Zappos. Dear God.


Remember when Overstock had Bottega bags?


----------



## grietje

indiaink said:


> Bottega Veneta is on Zappos. Dear God.



BV has sold items on Zappos for several years. It’s been mostly shoes and some bags and shades.



LLANeedle said:


> Remember when Overstock had Bottega bags?



and Bluefly.  Some BVettes scored deals on BV purchases from. TJ Maxx and Marshalls


----------



## indiaink

LLANeedle said:


> Remember when Overstock had Bottega bags?


Yes, I do.

I guess I'm out of the loop on Zappos, I never thought to look for BV stuff there.


----------



## H’sKisses

DH and I were shopping earlier and stopped by the BV at Crystals. He was very surprised at what we saw... only 3 items had the weave... 2 large Pouches and a medium Cabat. The Pouches had the big weave, and one of them was loose and already had a crease. It did not look as well made as the smaller weave. 

If not for those 3 pieces (the Cabat I almost missed, it was underneath a display), I would have never thought it was a BV store.


----------



## muchstuff

Hershey'sKisses said:


> DH and I were shopping earlier and stopped by the BV at Crystals. He was very surprised at what we saw... only 3 items had the weave... 2 large Pouches and a medium Cabat. The Pouches had the big weave, and one of them was loose and already had a crease. It did not look as well made as the smaller weave.
> 
> If not for those 3 pieces (the Cabat I almost missed, it was underneath a display), I would have never thought it was a BV store.


Sad.


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

Just a few photos from Selfridges London


----------



## grietje

I visited a boutique and got to handle the cassette bag. It’s more interesting than I thought.  A bit smaller than the nodini but larger than say the disco.  I also saw a woman on the street wearing a black one and it looked quite chic on her (and she was probably mid 50s).

the puffy cassette is bigger and the Nappa while not distressed has done scratches on it so my concerns about scratches are unfounded. 

I also looked at the bucket bag (camel smooth) and it was nice. Very simple.


----------



## southernbelle43

grietje said:


> I visited a boutique and got to handle the cassette bag. It’s more interesting than I thought.  A bit smaller than the nodini but larger than say the disco.  I also saw a woman on the street wearing a black one and it looked quite chic on her (and she was probably mid 50s).
> 
> the puffy cassette is bigger and the Nappa while not distressed has done scratches on it so my concerns about scratches are unfounded.
> 
> I also looked at the bucket bag (camel smooth) and it was nice. Very simple.


I love my bucket bag. I wish I had somewhere close to see these bags IRL.


----------



## diane278

southernbelle43 said:


> I love my bucket bag. I wish I had somewhere close to see these bags IRL.


Be careful what you wish for.....it may be a slippery slope looking at them online, but irl it’s stepping into quicksand.   When Valley Fair began their never-ending construction, it saved me money, as I couldn’t deal with the parking situation, stopped going there and only purchased bags via phone calls with my SA and lots of photo heavy texts.


----------



## ksuromax

Seriously, BV???


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> Seriously, BV???


Sigh...


----------



## dolali

ksuromax said:


> Seriously, BV???


----------



## septembersiren

Hello hello
Happy holidays to all
Haven’t been here much since they did away with the app
Over the weekend I had a small minor horrible dastardly thing happen
Normally if I put anything liquid in my bag I put it in plastic
I was running lately and grabbed my bottle of nail polish
So I guess you know what happened
All over the inside bag and the handle 
I got it on the handle trying to rescue other things
The biggest heartache that it got all over my Baltic card case 
I guess Modern is in my future 
Hopefully they will be able to work magic


----------



## septembersiren

I haven’t figured out how to attach a pic here 
It keeps asking me for a URL


----------



## diane278

For those who are embracing the idea of a really large bag:


----------



## indiaink

diane278 said:


> For those who are embracing the idea of a really large bag:
> View attachment 4578205


Yep, that's in the 2020 thread - determined to be Photoshopped.


----------



## southernbelle43

septembersiren said:


> Hello hello
> Happy holidays to all
> Haven’t been here much since they did away with the app
> Over the weekend I had a small minor horrible dastardly thing happen
> Normally if I put anything liquid in my bag I put it in plastic
> I was running lately and grabbed my bottle of nail polish
> So I guess you know what happened
> All over the inside bag and the handle
> I got it on the handle trying to rescue other things
> The biggest heartache that it got all over my Baltic card case
> I guess Modern is in my future
> Hopefully they will be able to work magic


I am so sorry that happened to you. I hope that some expert can get it out for you.


----------



## dolali

septembersiren said:


> Hello hello
> Happy holidays to all
> Haven’t been here much since they did away with the app
> Over the weekend I had a small minor horrible dastardly thing happen
> Normally if I put anything liquid in my bag I put it in plastic
> I was running lately and grabbed my bottle of nail polish
> So I guess you know what happened
> All over the inside bag and the handle
> I got it on the handle trying to rescue other things
> The biggest heartache that it got all over my Baltic card case
> I guess Modern is in my future
> Hopefully they will be able to work magic



Good to "see" you posting! I am so sorry to hear about the nail polish Let us know if Modern is able to help!


----------



## dolali

diane278 said:


> For those who are embracing the idea of a really large bag:
> View attachment 4578205



this is one of the most ridiculous things I have seen! Even the model was saying WTH????


----------



## southernbelle43

dolali said:


> this is one of the most ridiculous things I have seen! Even the model was saying WTH????


I believe we established earlier that this was a photoshop.


----------



## muchstuff

septembersiren said:


> I haven’t figured out how to attach a pic here
> It keeps asking me for a URL


Even if you click "upload a file"?  Which bag was it?


----------



## jbags07

https://www.fashionphile.com/bottega-veneta-nappa-intrecciato-medium-veneta-hobo-flamingo-417044

Is anyone familiar with this color, flamingo?  On my ipad screen it looks very beigy, but i assume flamingo to be more of a pink color? Thank you


----------



## indiaink

jbags07 said:


> https://www.fashionphile.com/bottega-veneta-nappa-intrecciato-medium-veneta-hobo-flamingo-417044
> 
> Is anyone familiar with this color, flamingo?  On my ipad screen it looks very beigy, but i assume flamingo to be more of a pink color? Thank you


Yep, looks like beige with a hint of pale rosy pink. I imagine this is a BV chameleon color depending on the lighting. Here’s a screen grab from the BV web site.


----------



## ksuromax

septembersiren said:


> Hello hello
> Happy holidays to all
> Haven’t been here much since they did away with the app
> Over the weekend I had a small minor horrible dastardly thing happen
> Normally if I put anything liquid in my bag I put it in plastic
> I was running lately and grabbed my bottle of nail polish
> So I guess you know what happened
> All over the inside bag and the handle
> I got it on the handle trying to rescue other things
> The biggest heartache that it got all over my Baltic card case
> I guess Modern is in my future
> Hopefully they will be able to work magic


Hello, SS! i'm so sorry to hear about this! what about the bag? which one is it? 
Hope they will be able to remove it all and restore your items!


----------



## Ludmilla

septembersiren said:


> I haven’t figured out how to attach a pic here
> It keeps asking me for a URL


As far as I know the app is working again.
(Going back to lurking. )


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

southernbelle43 said:


> I believe we established earlier that this was a photoshop.


Yes, it’s Khaite and it’s a photoshop
The original is huge though


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

Arrived today


----------



## dolali

southernbelle43 said:


> I believe we established earlier that this was a photoshop.



I miss those posts  but giving the direction BV is going.... could be the next "hobo"


----------



## southernbelle43

dolali said:


> I miss those posts  but giving the direction BV is going.... could be the next "hobo"


But the real one is NOT small!


----------



## indiaink

*There is such a drastic difference between the TM Bottega Veneta and the DL Bottega Veneta, I wonder if we should ask for separate sub-forums.  Or maybe just create a thread for TM Bottega Veneta and leave it at that.*


----------



## indiaink

indiaink said:


> *There is such a drastic difference between the TM Bottega Veneta and the DL Bottega Veneta, I wonder if we should ask for separate sub-forums.  Or maybe just create a thread for TM Bottega Veneta and leave it at that.*


And I forgot the humor icon, sorry. We're all so quiet.


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

southernbelle43 said:


> But the real one is NOT small!


And it’s NOT BV either


----------



## jbags07

indiaink said:


> Yep, looks like beige with a hint of pale rosy pink. I imagine this is a BV chameleon color depending on the lighting. Here’s a screen grab from the BV web site.


Thank you @indiaink   I am really liking the color...i am pulling the exact bag in yellow off of FP layaway next week and just want to make sure this is a good size for me, as i have never seen this style in person, and if i like the medium and this one is available i will probably get this one too.... before i head off to ban island...


----------



## septembersiren

Ludmilla said:


> As far as I know the app is working again.
> (Going back to lurking. )



Downloaded app 
Thank you for letting me know


----------



## Ludmilla

septembersiren said:


> Downloaded app
> Thank you for letting me know


You are welcome.


----------



## BBBagHag

New addition! Ivory Pekary Cervo Hobo SS2010! Described as having color transfer but I don’t see it for the life of me! Excuse the sweats.


----------



## ksuromax

x-mas season officially open!  
i've had my chocolate Santa today!


----------



## Jcherishz

BBBagHag said:


> New addition! Ivory Pekary Cervo Hobo SS2010! Described as having color transfer but I don’t see it for the life of me! Excuse the sweats.
> 
> View attachment 4580426
> View attachment 4580427
> View attachment 4580428



Congrats! I was considering that bag too. Glad there was no noticeable color transfer. It looks gorgeous!


----------



## muchstuff

BBBagHag said:


> New addition! Ivory Pekary Cervo Hobo SS2010! Described as having color transfer but I don’t see it for the life of me! Excuse the sweats.
> 
> View attachment 4580426
> View attachment 4580427
> View attachment 4580428


Bag twins! The colour is called canvas.


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> x-mas season officially open!
> i've had my chocolate Santa today!


I’m still eating Halloween candy


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> I’m still eating Halloween candy


----------



## septembersiren

I didn’t take a picture of the inside of the bag 
It is crusty with nail polish 
It’s on a few other places besides the handle [emoji22][emoji24]


----------



## dolali

septembersiren said:


> View attachment 4582460
> 
> 
> I didn’t take a picture of the inside of the bag
> It is crusty with nail polish
> It’s on a few other places besides the handle [emoji22][emoji24]



I did not want to "like" your post cause there is nothing to like about it. So heartbreaking

I am so, so sorry! Have you contacted Modern to see if they can help?


----------



## jbags07

septembersiren said:


> View attachment 4582460
> 
> 
> I didn’t take a picture of the inside of the bag
> It is crusty with nail polish
> It’s on a few other places besides the handle [emoji22][emoji24]


I hope they will be able to restore your beautiful bag


----------



## jbags07

Ladies!  I have a couple of questions about a buff colored tote bag i received today from FP....if anyone has any thoughts?

First, the handles seem to be adjustable, as there are multiple rivets. I need to be able to move the clasp down a couple of notches to be able to carry it on my shoulder. But its impossible to move the little straps on each of the 4 handles, that small one that goes across and secures the strap in place, in order to lift the strap to move it down. Its so super tight, it wont budge!  And as is, i would have to hand carry. Not super functional for me. 

Second, and i did not take pix showing this, but in various places, the edges of the leather weave squares (not sure what else to call them), is very darkened and black, with dirt and/or color transfer....on a significant amount of the squares...is it possible to clean these little edges? Without loosening the weave? And if so, how?  Or is this a job for Modern?

Thank you for any suggestions


----------



## jbags07




----------



## indiaink

jbags07 said:


> View attachment 4583340
> View attachment 4583341


Try getting something like an ice pick and working it between the strap and the leather piece the goes across, see if you can 'unstick' it.

Modern could clean it, but you can search here for @ksuromax 's instructions for cleaning, this bag would be a good candidate.

However: If you aren't comfortable with this, at least FP has a good return policy, yes?


----------



## muchstuff

jbags07 said:


> Ladies!  I have a couple of questions about a buff colored tote bag i received today from FP....if anyone has any thoughts?
> 
> First, the handles seem to be adjustable, as there are multiple rivets. I need to be able to move the clasp down a couple of notches to be able to carry it on my shoulder. But its impossible to move the little straps on each of the 4 handles, that small one that goes across and secures the strap in place, in order to lift the strap to move it down. Its so super tight, it wont budge!  And as is, i would have to hand carry. Not super functional for me.
> 
> Second, and i did not take pix showing this, but in various places, the edges of the leather weave squares (not sure what else to call them), is very darkened and black, with dirt and/or color transfer....on a significant amount of the squares...is it possible to clean these little edges? Without loosening the weave? And if so, how?  Or is this a job for Modern?
> 
> Thank you for any suggestions


I'm curious, can you share a pic of the colour/transfer if that's what it is?


----------



## jbags07

indiaink said:


> Try getting something like an ice pick and working it between the strap and the leather piece the goes across, see if you can 'unstick' it.
> 
> Modern could clean it, but you can search here for @ksuromax 's instructions for cleaning, this bag would be a good candidate.
> 
> However: If you aren't comfortable with this, at least FP has a good return policy, yes?


Great idea, will see if I can work these straps loose!  And i will look at @ksuromax ’s instructions....FP does have a good return policy, and usually they are pretty good with listing issues, but if you look closely, there is a lot of dirt....on the fence about returning it, i love the bag and its a great size, most totes are much bigger....and the leather is yummy , just darkened on a lot of the edges with dirt....thank you for your suggestions


----------



## jbags07

muchstuff said:


> I'm curious, can you share a pic of the colour/transfer if that's what it is?


Yes!  Wish i had taken pix earlier while it was light...its gotten dark now. If i can’t get good pix. I will take more tomro in daylight and post. 

Btw i just got tge tiger authenticated and bam it was bought when i went to purchase it...very bummed as i really wanted it!


----------



## indiaink

jbags07 said:


> Great idea, will see if I can work these straps loose!  And i will look at @ksuromax ’s instructions....FP does have a good return policy, and usually they are pretty good with listing issues, but if you look closely, there is a lot of dirt....on the fence about returning it, i love the bag and its a great size, most totes are much bigger....and the leather is yummy , just darkened on a lot of the edges with dirt....thank you for your suggestions


Ah, I had it saved to my 'watched threads list' - https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/how-i-wash-my-bv-bags.990612/
I have used these instructions successfully, as well. It's amazing how little soap you really need to start that cleaning process. I used the white unscented Dove bar plain soap.


----------



## muchstuff

jbags07 said:


> Yes!  Wish i had taken pix earlier while it was light...its gotten dark now. If i can’t get good pix. I will take more tomro in daylight and post.
> 
> Btw i just got tge tiger authenticated and bam it was bought when i went to purchase it...very bummed as i really wanted it!


That sucks.


----------



## muchstuff

muchstuff said:


> That sucks.


I find that as soon as you start talking about a style on TPF they seem to disappear .


----------



## septembersiren

dolali said:


> I did not want to "like" your post cause there is nothing to like about it. So heartbreaking
> 
> I am so, so sorry! Have you contacted Modern to see if they can help?



Not yet 
I can barely stand to look at the bag


----------



## jbags07

muchstuff said:


> That sucks.


Yes, but i just bought the INtagli brown mini from reebonz   Thank you for all of your help and all of those links..that was very sweet of you and @indiaink  to help me find one.......i will be on the lookout for more of these, i love them!  And i hope another tiger comes up.....i like the gray one and the white one u sent too, but money tree is bare


----------



## jbags07

muchstuff said:


> I'm curious, can you share a pic of the colour/transfer if that's what it is?


I think the pix came out ok in this light....attaching a few....since the bag is pleated, the areas on the pleats seem to be worse than in the folds....visible since the leather is such a light color....but i do love this tote, its a wonderful size and color....


----------



## jbags07

septembersiren said:


> Not yet
> I can barely stand to look at the bag


  I hope Modern is able to clean it for you!  A friend of mine has had wonderful luck with leather surgeons restoring her Chanels, so a good craftsman can work miracles sometimes....i hope this will be the case with your bag


----------



## jburgh

I’m moving some posts around tonight.  Look like several were put in chat accidentally.  So if you wanted to look at some pouches, they are now in the Pouch Thread.


----------



## jbags07

jburgh said:


> I’m moving some posts around tonight.  Look like several were put in chat accidentally.  So if you wanted to look at some pouches, they are now in the Pouch Thread.


Thank you


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> I find that as soon as you start talking about a style on TPF they seem to disappear .


in Hermes scarves section it was noticed a long ago (there's a thread on 'Your HG scarf') as soon as you mention anything there, one pops up on eb@y and it's always at ridiculous price! 
i am sure a lot of resellers watch the main forums and "help me find..." threads and manage their listings accordingly.


----------



## jbags07

ksuromax said:


> in Hermes scarves section it was noticed a long ago (there's a thread on 'Your HG scarf') as soon as you mention anything there, one pops up on eb@y and it's always at ridiculous price!
> i am sure a lot of resellers watch the main forums and "help me find..." threads and manage their listings accordingly.



I am not surprised!  

I was referred to your wonderful post on cleaning bags....i am wondering, in your opinion, if you look st the pix i posted above, if its possible to get the black dirt/darkened areas clean on such a light colored bag?  I did email modern for a quote too...i hate to return the bag as i love it!  Thank you for any thoughts


----------



## ksuromax

jbags07 said:


> I am not surprised!
> 
> I was referred to your wonderful post on cleaning bags....i am wondering, in your opinion, if you look st the pix i posted above, if its possible to get the black dirt/darkened areas clean on such a light colored bag?  I did email modern for a quote too...i hate to return the bag as i love it!  Thank you for any thoughts


i posted the process on my red bag, but i cleaned the same way (a few times) my ivory Sloane, with the same great results  
i don't know the origin of that stain, but mine are mainly dust and denim, and i get rid of those with a quick wash. 
I'd give it a try


----------



## jbags07

ksuromax said:


> i posted the process on my red bag, but i cleaned the same way (a few times) my ivory Sloane, with the same great results
> i don't know the origin of that stain, but mine are mainly dust and denim, and i get rid of those with a quick wash.
> I'd give it a try


Ok great, will just see what modern quotes me, then i will give it a go!  Thank you


----------



## septembersiren

jbags07 said:


> I think the pix came out ok in this light....attaching a few....since the bag is pleated, the areas on the pleats seem to be worse than in the folds....visible since the leather is such a light color....but i do love this tote, its a wonderful size and color....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4583533
> View attachment 4583535
> View attachment 4583537
> View attachment 4583538
> View attachment 4583539
> View attachment 4583541



I think what you are seeing is the underside of the leather
This bag was so special 
To get this particular pleating in this bag
They inserted bamboo sticks in it while they were weaving and then pulled them out when they were done 
One more lovely treatment by TM


----------



## muchstuff

jbags07 said:


> I think the pix came out ok in this light....attaching a few....since the bag is pleated, the areas on the pleats seem to be worse than in the folds....visible since the leather is such a light color....but i do love this tote, its a wonderful size and color....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4583533
> View attachment 4583535
> View attachment 4583537
> View attachment 4583538
> View attachment 4583539
> View attachment 4583541


It does look like there are some dirty areas but it's not that bad IMHO. You should be able to get that cleaned up I think.


----------



## jbags07

septembersiren said:


> I think what you are seeing is the underside of the leather
> This bag was so special
> To get this particular pleating in this bag
> They inserted bamboo sticks in it while they were weaving and then pulled them out when they were done
> One more lovely treatment by TM


Wow, that is amazing!  Thank you for sharing this information about the process, it makes this bag even more special...i bought it as soon as i saw it, and i am so glad i did....


----------



## jbags07

muchstuff said:


> It does look like there are some dirty areas but it's not that bad IMHO. You should be able to get that cleaned up I think.


Ok, great!  Thank you for your feedback, i definitely will keep it, its such a beautiful bag, and i will try my hand at giving her a little wash


----------



## muchstuff

jbags07 said:


> Ok, great!  Thank you for your feedback, i definitely will keep it, its such a beautiful bag, and i will try my hand at giving her a little wash


Let us know how you make out, I have to admit I’d be a little nervous but ksuro seems to do fine with hers!


----------



## jbags07

muchstuff said:


> Let us know how you make out, I have to admit I’d be a little nervous but ksuro seems to do fine with hers!


Will do!  The light ess of the color makes me a little nervous, plus its a somewhat rare bag, so i may just send her to modern for a spa....


----------



## muchstuff

jbags07 said:


> Will do!  The light ess of the color makes me a little nervous, plus its a somewhat rare bag, so i may just send her to modern for a spa....


Have they sent you a quote yet?


----------



## jbags07

muchstuff said:


> Have they sent you a quote yet?



Cleanings range 125 to 175  Full treatment clean in and out seal and waterproof and deodorize runs 225 to 275.  Please bring or send your item in for a free no obligation evaluation and exact cost of repair.....

So i need to send it to get a definitive quote...i am thinking it only needs a regular cleaning? I wouldnt think sealing and waterproofing are necessary?


----------



## muchstuff

jbags07 said:


> Cleanings range 125 to 175  Full treatment clean in and out seal and waterproof and deodorize runs 225 to 275.  Please bring or send your item in for a free no obligation evaluation and exact cost of repair.....
> 
> So i need to send it to get a definitive quote...i am thinking it only needs a regular cleaning? I wouldnt think sealing and waterproofing are necessary?


I wouldn't think so either...might change the hand-feel of the leather?


----------



## muchstuff

Although with lighter colours you could always get a protectant spray and do it yourself for a lot less.


----------



## jbags07

muchstuff said:


> I wouldn't think so either...might change the hand-feel of the leather?


Ooohh, i would not want the leather feel to change...the leather is so yummy!  But a basic cleaning should not affect that, right?  And instead of spraying I will just be careful wearing it...only thing is, it would go nicely with my denim jacket!....but denim will transfer onto such a light colored bag....


----------



## muchstuff

jbags07 said:


> Ooohh, i would not want the leather feel to change...the leather is so yummy!  But a basic cleaning should not affect that, right?  And instead of spraying I will just be careful wearing it...only thing is, it would go nicely with my denim jacket!....but denim will transfer onto such a light colored bag....


I wouldn't think even spraying it with a weather protectant would change the feel of the leather,  it was more there "sealing" aspect of things that I was wondering about. Not sure what they'd be sealing.


----------



## jbags07

muchstuff said:


> I wouldn't think even spraying it with a weather protectant would change the feel of the leather,  it was more there "sealing" aspect of things that I was wondering about. Not sure what they'd be sealing.


Ok, ive never really tried protectants, ive always been afraid of changing the leather...but it probably would be a good idea to use it on such a light colored bag....the sealing thing sounds interesting! I will ask when he gets back with definitive quotes what thst entails...


----------



## indiaink

jbags07 said:


> Cleanings range 125 to 175  Full treatment clean in and out seal and waterproof and deodorize runs 225 to 275.  Please bring or send your item in for a free no obligation evaluation and exact cost of repair.....
> 
> So i need to send it to get a definitive quote...i am thinking it only needs a regular cleaning? I wouldnt think sealing and waterproofing are necessary?


I would only do a regular cleaning; but I would do it myself. @ksuromax instructions work really well. Wilson’s Leather makes a protectant spray I’ve used many times over the years to 'waterproof’ and minimize staining (or make it easy to remove) and it doesn’t change the leather in any way. If you are going to keep this beauty then go all in. ‘Own it’, as Bruno Mars would say. The Wilson’s stuff is here: https://www.wilsonsleather.com/product/wilsons-leather-&-suede-protector-spray.do. If you’ve got the $,  send it to Tony at Modern for that first cleaning but consider doing it yourself after.


----------



## jbags07

indiaink said:


> I would only do a regular cleaning; but I would do it myself. @ksuromax instructions work really well. Wilson’s Leather makes a protectant spray I’ve used many times over the years to 'waterproof’ and minimize staining (or make it easy to remove) and it doesn’t change the leather in any way. If you are going to keep this beauty then go all in. ‘Own it’, as Bruno Mars would say. The Wilson’s stuff is here: https://www.wilsonsleather.com/product/wilsons-leather-&-suede-protector-spray.do. If you’ve got the $,  send it to Tony at Modern for that first cleaning but consider doing it yourself after.


Lol, own it   Love that!  Yes, i am all in...this beautiful little tote is a keeper.....going to buy the protectant too, ive steered away for fear of the leathers changing, but glad this one does not do that....

Ok, so my only fear cleaning this bag myself, first time attempting, is that with all the pleating, more potential to damage, rather than on a hobo....


----------



## indiaink

OK, who just bought the Nuvolato Caiman Lido Tote on eBay for 49.99??? Seller thinks it’s PU and ‘not authentic’. I just couldn’t bring myself to do it - please tell me it was somebody here!!!


----------



## Nibb

indiaink said:


> OK, who just bought the Nuvolato Caiman Lido Tote on eBay for 49.99??? Seller thinks it’s PU and ‘not authentic’. I just couldn’t bring myself to do it - please tell me it was somebody here!!!


Guilty, At the very least I’ll have a dog food tote. Eyes wide open


----------



## indiaink

Nibb said:


> Guilty, At the very least I’ll have a dog food tote.


OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG! You’ve got the real deal! HOLY COW! Congratulations!!!


----------



## Nibb

indiaink said:


> OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG! You’ve got the real deal! HOLY COW! Congratulations!!!


You think???? Seriously I can’t get excited till it’s in my grubby hands.


----------



## indiaink

Nibb said:


> You think???? Seriously I can’t get excited till it’s in my grubby hands.


Oh PLEASE. Get excited. This is one for the books. I hope seller doesn’t realize until after they get it in the mail.


----------



## muchstuff

indiaink said:


> Oh PLEASE. Get excited. This is one for the books. I hope seller doesn’t realize until after they get it in the mail.


Is there a link? I wanna see!


----------



## indiaink

muchstuff said:


> Is there a link? I wanna see!


Look at this and weep: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Bottega-Ve...289073?hash=item4b6e5f56b1:g:fLwAAOSwLARdrHkI
And then break out the champagne for @Nibb !


----------



## Nibb

indiaink said:


> Oh PLEASE. Get excited. This is one for the books. I hope seller doesn’t realize until after they get it in the mail.


We are both in Cali so hopefully she ships fast. As soon as I get it I’ll let you know and upload the proper pictures so you can officially authentic it.


----------



## indiaink

Geez, I’m still all


----------



## Nibb

indiaink said:


> Look at this and weep: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Bottega-Ve...289073?hash=item4b6e5f56b1:g:fLwAAOSwLARdrHkI
> And then break out the champagne for @Nibb !


If it truly turns out to be real I will defiantly faint, I’m very excited I have wanted one of these totes for a very long time and this would definitely be a holy grail for me.


----------



## Nibb

indiaink said:


> Geez, I’m still all


Thank you for sharing this with me. My DH doesn’t get it.


----------



## indiaink

Nibb said:


> If it truly turns out to be real I will defiantly faint, I’m very excited I have wanted one of these totes for a very long time and this would definitely be a holy grail for me.


Here is @diane278 ’s reveal thread of hers: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/reveal-small-nuvolato-caiman-tote-ss-2010.932667/


----------



## indiaink

muchstuff said:


> Is there a link? I wanna see!


Ya joining the party or what? We got champagne flowing here like water!


----------



## muchstuff

indiaink said:


> Look at this and weep: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Bottega-Ve...289073?hash=item4b6e5f56b1:g:fLwAAOSwLARdrHkI
> And then break out the champagne for @Nibb !


I’m no expert but it certainly looks lovely to me. And the price...


----------



## Nibb

indiaink said:


> Here is @diane278 ’s reveal thread of hers: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/reveal-small-nuvolato-caiman-tote-ss-2010.932667/


Beautiful! Thanks for the link. Funny thing is I have an appointment at FP in Carlsbad next week, I’m going to drop off a few bags and pick up a Cervo backpack from layaway, I was going to check out the Nuvolato Veneta they have listed. I’m not sure how I’ll sleep tonight. Lol!


----------



## Nibb

muchstuff said:


> I’m no expert but it certainly looks lovely to me. And the price...


I’ll post the second I get it.


----------



## muchstuff

Nibb said:


> I’ll post the second I get it.


Sometimes magic happens...


----------



## indiaink

Nibb said:


> Beautiful! Thanks for the link. Funny thing is I have an appointment at FP in Carlsbad next week, I’m going to drop off a few bags and pick up a Cervo backpack from layaway, I was going to check out the Nuvolato Veneta they have listed. I’m not sure how I’ll sleep tonight. Lol!


Oh my, imagine having two bags in the Nuvolato treatment. Astounding.


----------



## Nibb

indiaink said:


> Oh my, imagine having two bags in the Nuvolato treatment. Astounding.


Time will tell if it’s meant to be


----------



## tenKrat

indiaink said:


> Look at this and weep: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Bottega-Ve...289073?hash=item4b6e5f56b1:g:fLwAAOSwLARdrHkI
> And then break out the champagne for @Nibb !


HOLY MOLY...It looks authentic to me when I zoom in on the pics...

Congratulations @Nibb!
Looks like you got the deal of the century.


----------



## southernbelle43

@Nibb congratulations on your find.  I hope the seller does not know this for her/his sake.


----------



## diane278

Nibb said:


> If it truly turns out to be real I will defiantly faint, I’m very excited I have wanted one of these totes for a very long time and this would definitely be a holy grail for me.


Don’t faint while you’re carrying it....put it down first!  I’m betting it’s real...it looks exactly like mine, even the spacing of the handles against the body of the bag. A BV store manager once told me that they’d never seen a counterfeit nuvolato and they thought it was because the labor was so intensive that there were many other styles that were easier to copy.  Congratulations!


----------



## ksuromax

@Nibb i keep fingers crossed for you!!!


----------



## Nibb

muchstuff, I’m no expert but it certainly looks lovely to me. And the price...


tenKrat, HOLY MOLY...It looks authentic to me when I zoom in on the pics...
It does but you never know, counterfeiters are clever. 

southernbelle43, congratulations on your find.  I hope the seller does not know this for her/his sake.
Thank you! I don’t know, I read the listing a few times and they sound adamant that they can’t authenticate it, it’s kind of a crap shoot at this point, but I tend to think it’s an authentic bag.

diane278, Don’t faint while you’re carrying it....put it down first!  I’m betting it’s real...it looks exactly like mine, even the spacing of the handles against the body of the bag. A BV store manager once told me that they’d never seen a counterfeit nuvolato and they thought it was because the labor was so intensive that there were many other styles that were easier to copy.  Congratulations! 
Thank you diane278, your funny . I have not purchased a Cabat because I’ve been holding out for a nuvolato tote like yours, hopefully we can be authentic bag twins. 

ksuromax, keep fingers crossed for you!!!
Thank you so much! Will post on its arrival.


----------



## jbags07

Nibb said:


> Guilty, At the very least I’ll have a dog food tote. Eyes wide open




Holy cow!    Deal of the century!  What a gorgeous amazing bag, and to get it at this price....congratulations!   Cannot wait to see pix!


----------



## BBBagHag

@Nibb  This is INSANE!! Congrats! I think this is an excuse for me to break open my bubbly in your honor! I can’t wait to see it! I Lurve nuvolato


----------



## whateve

Nibb said:


> Guilty, At the very least I’ll have a dog food tote. Eyes wide open


Wow, that's amazing! Congratulations!! I thought I did good when I got a Cervo hobo for $75. Once I bought a rare vintage Coach for $20 shipped that was listed as not authentic. Being an authenticator, I knew I was getting the real thing.


----------



## Nibb

Seller cancelled the order. I’m not surprised.


----------



## whateve

Nibb said:


> Seller cancelled the order. I’m not surprised.


Oh, I'm so sorry. Someone must have told her or offered her more money.


----------



## Nibb

whateve said:


> Oh, I'm so sorry. Someone must have told her or offered her more money.


No doubt. It’s okay I will eventually find another one, who knows where that one came from.


----------



## diane278

Nibb said:


> No doubt. It’s okay I will eventually find another one, who knows where that one came from.


Sorry to hear that.....


----------



## muchstuff

Nibb said:


> Seller cancelled the order. I’m not surprised.


What reason did they give?


----------



## indiaink

Nibb said:


> Seller cancelled the order. I’m not surprised.


Holy cannoli! I am so sorry to hear this!!!!!!! Glad you left negative feedback.


----------



## tenKrat

Nibb said:


> Seller cancelled the order. I’m not surprised.


Well, darn.


----------



## jbags07

Nibb said:


> Seller cancelled the order. I’m not surprised.


I’m sorry


----------



## BBBagHag

Heartbreaking




Nibb said:


> Seller cancelled the order. I’m not surprised.


----------



## RT1

Nibb said:


> Seller cancelled the order. I’m not surprised.



What a shame!
I was looking forward to seeing your pics!


----------



## RT1

Nibb said:


> Seller cancelled the order. I’m not surprised.



What a shame!
I was looking forward to seeing your pics!


----------



## Nibb

diane278 said:


> Sorry to hear that.....


Thank you, I will find another Lido, I don’t mind paying for it, hopefully one of the reputable resellers will have one. The seller knew so little about the bag made me question where the bag actually came from.


----------



## Nibb

muchstuff said:


> What reason did they give?


Damaged merchandise, they were extremely vague and extremely quiet.


----------



## Nibb

indiaink said:


> Holy cannoli! I am so sorry to hear this!!!!!!! Glad you left negative feedback.


Thank you, its really okay. If they need money I’m happy they got more, but not without consequence, at least a slap in the wrist.


----------



## Nibb

jbags07 said:


> I’m sorry





BBBagHag said:


> Heartbreaking





RTone said:


> What a shame!
> I was looking forward to seeing your pics![/QUOTE
> 
> 
> 
> tenKrat said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, darn.
> 
> 
> 
> .
Click to expand...




Thank you for your sympathy and support. I love all the warm friendly people in this BV community, and at the end of the day it’s just a bag


----------



## LLANeedle

Nibb said:


> Damaged merchandise, they were extremely vague and extremely quiet.


Is that even legal.......to cancel an order?


----------



## ksuromax

Nibb said:


> Seller cancelled the order. I’m not surprised.


oh, damn!!  
so sorry for you!


----------



## muchstuff

LLANeedle said:


> Is that even legal.......to cancel an order?


+1?


----------



## dolali

LLANeedle said:


> Is that even legal.......to cancel an order?





muchstuff said:


> +1?



Unfortunately I think it is for "damaged" merchandise.... 
https://www.ebay.com/help/selling/getting-paid/cancelling-transaction?id=4136

@Nibb  so sorry this happened to you! You are been very kind and gracious about it....Hope you find the bag soon at a great price

 This supportive community!


----------



## Nibb

dolali said:


> Unfortunately I think it is for "damaged" merchandise....
> https://www.ebay.com/help/selling/getting-paid/cancelling-transaction?id=4136
> 
> @Nibb  so sorry this happened to you! You are been very kind and gracious about it....Hope you find the bag soon at a great price
> 
> This supportive community!


Thank you!


----------



## Nibb

LLANeedle said:


> Is that even legal.......to cancel an order?





muchstuff said:


> +1?



Yes it’s legal. I’m okay with it, that bag has very questionable provenance, and it’s missing it’s pouch. 
Thank you and hope you are enjoying your Sunday.


----------



## Nibb

ksuromax said:


> oh, damn!!
> so sorry for you!


It’s okay it is after all evil bay! 
Thanks for the support.


----------



## Nibb

RTone said:


> What a shame!
> I was looking forward to seeing your pics!


Thank you, I am picking up a couple of pretties from Fashionphile next week, the will be pics.  Enjoy for Sunday


----------



## H’sKisses

Late to the party... what a steal, but what a bummer about the cancellation! That happened to me once, I’m thinking seller’s remorse. I was so annoyed. Got the “damaged” excuse, too. 
Something better will come along!


----------



## RT1

Nibb said:


> Thank you, I am picking up a couple of pretties from Fashionphile next week, the will be pics.  Enjoy for Sunday


----------



## RT1

So looking forward to what you bring home with you.
Also, your pictures!!!


----------



## Nibb

Hershey'sKisses said:


> Late to the party... what a steal, but what a bummer about the cancellation! That happened to me once, I’m thinking seller’s remorse. I was so annoyed. Got the “damaged” excuse, too.
> Something better will come along!


Exactly, something better always comes along.


----------



## septembersiren

We are gearing up for winter here 
This year in addition to her sweater or red coat and Red boots (that she won’t walk in) Wicky will be snug warm and stylish in her hat and leg warmers!

* she is my empty nest baby


----------



## diane278

septembersiren said:


> View attachment 4588272
> 
> 
> We are gearing up for winter here
> This year in addition to her sweater or red coat and Red boots (that she won’t walk in) Wicky will be snug warm and stylish in her hat and leg warmers!
> 
> * she is my empty nest baby


I’m impressed that she lets you dress her up.  
(I tried to dress up my neighbors dog for Halloween and he refused.)


----------



## Mousse

septembersiren said:


> View attachment 4588272
> 
> 
> We are gearing up for winter here
> This year in addition to her sweater or red coat and Red boots (that she won’t walk in) Wicky will be snug warm and stylish in her hat and leg warmers!
> 
> * she is my empty nest baby



Wicky is so adorable in her new winter outfit.


----------



## indiaink

septembersiren said:


> View attachment 4588272
> 
> 
> We are gearing up for winter here
> This year in addition to her sweater or red coat and Red boots (that she won’t walk in) Wicky will be snug warm and stylish in her hat and leg warmers!
> 
> * she is my empty nest baby


I’m surprised she walks in leg warmers. She looks very cute but that face is murderous.


----------



## septembersiren

Wicky just got a job as Santa’s helper
She is thrilled to be able to buy her own goodies


----------



## whateve

septembersiren said:


> View attachment 4588347
> 
> 
> Wicky just got a job as Santa’s helper
> She is thrilled to be able to buy her own goodies


She looks thrilled.


----------



## septembersiren

indiaink said:


> I’m surprised she walks in leg warmers. She looks very cute but that face is murderous.



She was just waiting to go for a walkie and test out her leg warmers
She is very chic


----------



## ksuromax

septembersiren said:


> View attachment 4588347
> 
> 
> Wicky just got a job as Santa’s helper
> She is thrilled to be able to buy her own goodies


OMG! beyond words cute!!


----------



## septembersiren

whateve said:


> She looks thrilled.



No one wants to go to work lol


----------



## muchstuff

whateve said:


> She looks thrilled.


----------



## H’sKisses

This came in the mail today! It’s not as white as I thought it would be, and just as smooshy as it looks!


----------



## muchstuff

Hershey'sKisses said:


> This came in the mail today! It’s not as white as I thought it would be, and just as smooshy as it looks!


Bag twins!


----------



## diane278

Hershey'sKisses said:


> This came in the mail today! It’s not as white as I thought it would be, and just as smooshy as it looks!


I love it!


----------



## H’sKisses

Light bags normally scare me, but Cervo seems so much more easy to maintain. I feel like I could easily wipe this vs intrecciato. Plus I have a thing for the baseball with different material fettuce!


----------



## BBBagHag

Bag triplets! That means there are 5 more out there somewhere in the states?




Hershey'sKisses said:


> This came in the mail today! It’s not as white as I thought it would be, and just as smooshy as it looks!


----------



## muchstuff

BBBagHag said:


> Bag triplets! That means there are 5 more out there somewhere in the states?


Mine came from Japan.


----------



## Jcherishz

BBBagHag said:


> Bag triplets! That means there are 5 more out there somewhere in the states?



I thought there were only 8 made for the US in the cigar color from reading the old threads. Is there only 8 for the canvas color too?


----------



## muchstuff

Jcherishz said:


> I thought there were only 8 made for the US in the cigar color from reading the old threads. Is there only 8 for the canvas color too?


I know the cigar colour was made in very limited amounts for the US market but do we know if it was sold in any other country?


----------



## BBBagHag

Oh I don’t know maybe. I guess I just assumed both colors were limited. I could very very well be wrong I am by no means an expert. 




Jcherishz said:


> I thought there were only 8 made for the US in the cigar color from reading the old threads. Is there only 8 for the canvas color too?


----------



## jburgh

Hi - not sure the best place to post this, but I just had to delete a ton of chatting posts in the reference library.  The library is for pictures and a description of the bag.  Please do not comment back and forth, or ask questions there. It takes a lot of work to tidy this place up.  We can talk here, or you can ask ID questions in the ID thread, add to a thread in the regular Bottega sub forum, or even start your own thread.  Thank you for taking the time to read and abide to the rules. You know I don’t usually make these finger wagging posts, I want you to have fun and learn.  If you have a question about something you are unsure of, please feel free to ask me or any of the long time members. Thank-you!


----------



## muchstuff

jburgh said:


> Hi - not sure the best place to post this, but I just had to delete a ton of chatting posts in the reference library.  The library is for pictures and a description of the bag.  Please do not comment back and forth, or ask questions there. It takes a lot of work to tidy this place up.  We can talk here, or you can ask ID questions in the ID thread, add to a thread in the regular Bottega sub forum, or even start your own thread.  Thank you for taking the time to read and abide to the rules. You know I don’t usually make these finger wagging posts, I want you to have fun and learn.  If you have a question about something you are unsure of, please feel free to ask me or any of the long time members. Thank-you!


Sorry...


----------



## H’sKisses

Oops, sorry! Not the intention at all, got carried away!


----------



## jbags07

septembersiren said:


> View attachment 4588272
> 
> 
> We are gearing up for winter here
> This year in addition to her sweater or red coat and Red boots (that she won’t walk in) Wicky will be snug warm and stylish in her hat and leg warmers!
> 
> * she is my empty nest baby


This is the cutest thing ever


----------



## jbags07

Hershey'sKisses said:


> This came in the mail today! It’s not as white as I thought it would be, and just as smooshy as it looks!


Its beautiful!  Love all the texture and detailing


----------



## jbags07

jburgh said:


> Hi - not sure the best place to post this, but I just had to delete a ton of chatting posts in the reference library.  The library is for pictures and a description of the bag.  Please do not comment back and forth, or ask questions there. It takes a lot of work to tidy this place up.  We can talk here, or you can ask ID questions in the ID thread, add to a thread in the regular Bottega sub forum, or even start your own thread.  Thank you for taking the time to read and abide to the rules. You know I don’t usually make these finger wagging posts, I want you to have fun and learn.  If you have a question about something you are unsure of, please feel free to ask me or any of the long time members. Thank-you!


I am sorry too to create extra work for you


----------



## jbags07

Quick question regarding cleaning...should i not attempt to clean ink stains, as they would possibly smear on the leather? Also, what about attempting to clean the snakeskin edging, is that ok to attempt?  Thank you


----------



## Mousse

BV just opened a new boutique in Miami. The design aesthetic is so different from TM’s. Here’s the link:

https://www.highsnobiety.com/p/bottega-veneta-miami-store/?format=amp


----------



## indiaink

X


----------



## indiaink

jbags07 said:


> View attachment 4590252
> View attachment 4590253
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quick question regarding cleaning...should i not attempt to clean ink stains, as they would possibly smear on the leather? Also, what about attempting to clean the snakeskin edging, is that ok to attempt?  Thank you


Ink is ink - it’s permanent. I’d leave it be. I’m sure it’s not too noticeable, those where pretty close up photos. If it’s really bothering you, you ‘could’ find a matching acrylic paint and ‘touch it up’. I’ve done that before.


----------



## V0N1B2

Mousse said:


> BV just opened a new boutique in Miami. The design aesthetic is so different from TM’s. Here’s the link:
> 
> https://www.highsnobiety.com/p/bottega-veneta-miami-store/?format=amp


I hate it. 
Who is surprised? 
No, really. The first few pics looked like a makeup/skincare store or something. 
It’s okay though, I’m glad there are new fans if BV - it’s great for them. I can quietly make my exit from the forum and save a hell of a lot of money at the same time.


----------



## muchstuff

indiaink said:


> Ink is ink - it’s permanent. I’d leave it be. I’m sure it’s not too noticeable, those where pretty close up photos. If it’s really bothering you, you ‘could’ find a matching acrylic paint and ‘touch it up’. I’ve done that before.





jbags07 said:


> View attachment 4590252
> View attachment 4590253
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quick question regarding cleaning...should i not attempt to clean ink stains, as they would possibly smear on the leather? Also, what about attempting to clean the snakeskin edging, is that ok to attempt?  Thank you



There's a product on this website but it does some with specifics re: use and effectiveness. Have never tried it myself although I've purchased other products from them. It says for non-permeable leather. Aren't all leathers permeable? 
https://www.valentinogaremi.ca/coll...s/products/ink-ball-point-pen-remover-by-avel


----------



## GoStanford

Mousse said:


> BV just opened a new boutique in Miami. The design aesthetic is so different from TM’s.


I have a slightly different take on it.  I wonder if the materials are meant to showcase what is found in Miami (well, maybe not marble, but perhaps the plants and such).  When we visited Florence, we were lucky enough to be shown around one of the BV locations.  The building was really old and had been beautifully updated to showcase both the architecture and the BV goods. This was all prior to the change of designers.  I do like the stairwell, though I prefer the TM bags and have no plans to get a new bag at present.


----------



## muchstuff

Nibb said:


> Seller cancelled the order. I’m not surprised.


It's back on eBay...
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Woven-Caba...189361?hash=item46a1cba831:g:9gcAAOSw~9FdzNqu


----------



## Nibb

muchstuff said:


> It's back on eBay...
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Woven-Caba...189361?hash=item46a1cba831:g:9gcAAOSw~9FdzNqu


On it


----------



## septembersiren

Mousse said:


> BV just opened a new boutique in Miami. The design aesthetic is so different from TM’s. Here’s the link:
> 
> https://www.highsnobiety.com/p/bottega-veneta-miami-store/?format=amp



I think it similar to the old design just lighter and more modern 
Not exactly a bad thing if they are trying to appeal to a younger demographic


----------



## septembersiren

GoStanford said:


> I have a slightly different take on it.  I wonder if the materials are meant to showcase what is found in Miami (well, maybe not marble, but perhaps the plants and such).  When we visited Florence, we were lucky enough to be shown around one of the BV locations.  The building was really old and had been beautifully updated to showcase both the architecture and the BV goods. This was all prior to the change of designers.  I do like the stairwell, though I prefer the TM bags and have no plans to get a new bag at present.



I thought it looked very Miami


----------



## Nibb

muchstuff said:


> It's back on eBay...
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Woven-Caba...189361?hash=item46a1cba831:g:9gcAAOSw~9FdzNqu



For what it’s worth, eBay is investigating the two sellers & I still don’t have my refund from last week.


----------



## southernbelle43

Nibb said:


> For what it’s worth, eBay is investigating the two sellers & I still don’t have my refund from last week.


Buyer beware on this.  The whole thing smells like a scam.


----------



## Nibb

southernbelle43 said:


> Buyer beware on this.  The whole thing smells like a scam.


Very stinky


----------



## BBBagHag

Ok ladies, I think I have finally reached the rock bottom of my spiraling “habit” but it makes me so happy! I have acquired the trifecta of Cervo Loops... presenting Aubergine 2014, Barolo year? And Brique 2013! I think... They are definitely different colors. I’ve takes their group pics in various lightings:

Cloudy day no flash:


Cloudy day with flash:


Office lighting:



And a few more pics for fun


----------



## Nibb

BBBagHag said:


> Ok ladies, I think I have finally reached the rock bottom of my spiraling “habit” but it makes me so happy! I have acquired the trifecta of Cervo Loops... presenting Aubergine 2014, Barolo year? And Brique 2013! I think... They are definitely different colors. I’ve takes their group pics in various lightings:
> 
> Cloudy day no flash:
> View attachment 4590692
> 
> Cloudy day with flash:
> View attachment 4590696
> 
> Office lighting:
> View attachment 4590697
> 
> 
> And a few more pics for fun
> View attachment 4590693
> View attachment 4590694
> View attachment 4590695


Beautiful trio.


----------



## hockeygirl

BBBagHag said:


> Ok ladies, I think I have finally reached the rock bottom of my spiraling “habit” but it makes me so happy! I have acquired the trifecta of Cervo Loops... presenting Aubergine 2014, Barolo year? And Brique 2013! I think... They are definitely different colors. I’ve takes their group pics in various lightings:
> 
> Cloudy day no flash:
> View attachment 4590692
> 
> Cloudy day with flash:
> View attachment 4590696
> 
> Office lighting:
> View attachment 4590697
> 
> 
> And a few more pics for fun
> View attachment 4590693
> View attachment 4590694
> View attachment 4590695



These are gorgeous!  I have a large(?) Cervo Loop in black and it has been my go-to everyday workhorse.  Love your trio of colors!


----------



## indiaink

Nibb said:


> For what it’s worth, eBay is investigating the two sellers & I still don’t have my refund from last week.


You will get your refund, no fear on that. There’s just a time thing that eBay goes through, but you’ll get it. I can’t believe they haven’t pulled the latest auction. You should call eBay and point that out to them. :O


----------



## indiaink

BBBagHag said:


> Ok ladies, I think I have finally reached the rock bottom of my spiraling “habit” but it makes me so happy! I have acquired the trifecta of Cervo Loops... presenting Aubergine 2014, Barolo year? And Brique 2013! I think... They are definitely different colors. I’ve takes their group pics in various lightings:
> 
> Cloudy day no flash:
> View attachment 4590692
> 
> Cloudy day with flash:
> View attachment 4590696
> 
> Office lighting:
> View attachment 4590697
> 
> 
> And a few more pics for fun
> View attachment 4590693
> View attachment 4590694
> View attachment 4590695


Absolutely gorgeous large Cervo loops in beautiful shades. I couldn’t have three this close together in color, but man do they make a nice group photo! Stunning!


----------



## Nibb

muchstuff said:


> It's back on eBay...
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Woven-Caba...189361?hash=item46a1cba831:g:9gcAAOSw~9FdzNqu





southernbelle43 said:


> Buyer beware on this.  The whole thing smells like a scam.





indiaink said:


> You will get your refund, no fear on that. There’s just a time thing that eBay goes through, but you’ll get it. I can’t believe they haven’t pulled the latest auction. You should call eBay and point that out to them. :O



After calling them out for the new listing, I just received what I believe to be honest apology from the seller. They said a relative had accidentally listed the bag with the buy it now option as opposed to an auction style listing. Honest mistake, but they will have to deal with ebay.


----------



## BBBagHag

indiaink said:


> Absolutely gorgeous large Cervo loops in beautiful shades. I couldn’t have three this close together in color, but man do they make a nice group photo! Stunning!



Thank you. I know I’m crazy! But I just needed to have them all for the color comparison because it’s so confusing on the market with colors being misrepresented. I should pare down to one, but which one? Maybe I will carry all three together as a giant-mega loop - would that be crazy? Yes, yes it would.


----------



## Nibb

BBBagHag said:


> Thank you. I know I’m crazy! But I just needed to have them all for the color comparison because it’s so confusing on the market with colors being misrepresented. I should pare down to one, but which one? Maybe I will carry all three together as a giant-mega loop - would that be crazy? Yes, yes it would.


Pare down or buy one in EVERY color?


----------



## indiaink

BBBagHag said:


> Thank you. I know I’m crazy! But I just needed to have them all for the color comparison because it’s so confusing on the market with colors being misrepresented. I should pare down to one, but which one? Maybe I will carry all three together as a giant-mega loop - would that be crazy? Yes, yes it would.


No worse than me wanting to sleep with my pile of Cervo.


----------



## H’sKisses

Beautiful Loops!!!!!!!


----------



## indiaink

BBBagHag said:


> Ok ladies, I think I have finally reached the rock bottom of my spiraling “habit” but it makes me so happy! I have acquired the trifecta of Cervo Loops... presenting Aubergine 2014, Barolo year? And Brique 2013! I think... They are definitely different colors. I’ve takes their group pics in various lightings:
> 
> Cloudy day no flash:
> View attachment 4590692
> 
> Cloudy day with flash:
> View attachment 4590696
> 
> Office lighting:
> View attachment 4590697
> 
> 
> And a few more pics for fun
> View attachment 4590693
> View attachment 4590694
> View attachment 4590695


Would you post these in the Cervo Hobo Reference Thread? And you could also put them in the appropriate color reference thread, too! Gracie!


----------



## Nibb

My second annual purge then splurge at FP. Four bags out, one bag in. There were some great choices but the small Ostrich Roma was too special to pass over, she came home with Ms Cervo Duotone and I.


----------



## diane278

Nibb said:


> My second annual purge then splurge at FP. Four bags out, one bag in. There were some great choices but the small Ostrich Roma was too special to pass over, she came home with Ms Cervo Duotone and I.
> View attachment 4591060
> View attachment 4591061


Congratulations on your new addition!


----------



## GoStanford

Nibb said:


> My second annual purge then splurge at FP.


What a great idea to do an immediate purge/splurge at the brick-and-mortar site!  Sounds like you got a great bag.


----------



## BBBagHag

Gorg!



Nibb said:


> My second annual purge then splurge at FP. Four bags out, one bag in. There were some great choices but the small Ostrich Roma was too special to pass over, she came home with Ms Cervo Duotone and I./QUOTE]


----------



## BBBagHag

Will do.


indiaink said:


> Would you post these in the Cervo Hobo Reference Thread? And you could also put them in the appropriate color reference thread, too! Gracie!


----------



## Nibb

diane278 said:


> Congratulations on your new addition!


Thank you!


----------



## Nibb

GoStanford said:


> What a great idea to do an immediate purge/splurge at the brick-and-mortar site!  Sounds like you got a great bag.


Thank you, I’m really happy with the Roma and I had so much fun, I love seeing all the colors, sizes and different leathers, This year I was only interested in TM BV bags.


----------



## jbags07

indiaink said:


> Ink is ink - it’s permanent. I’d leave it be. I’m sure it’s not too noticeable, those where pretty close up photos. If it’s really bothering you, you ‘could’ find a matching acrylic paint and ‘touch it up’. I’ve done that before.


Ok, thats what i figured, best to leave it alone. I love the bag so i can live with it   The acrylic paint idea is very cool tho, thank you for your insights


----------



## jbags07

muchstuff said:


> There's a product on this website but it does some with specifics re: use and effectiveness. Have never tried it myself although I've purchased other products from them. It says for non-permeable leather. Aren't all leathers permeable?
> https://www.valentinogaremi.ca/coll...s/products/ink-ball-point-pen-remover-by-avel


Oohhh, this product looks intriguing!  I think i would test it out first on a cheap leather item...i think i will buy it, thank you for the link!


----------



## OneMoreDay

They redesigned the Garda. I don't hate it, but I can't help feel like something's missing.


----------



## jbags07

BBBagHag said:


> Ok ladies, I think I have finally reached the rock bottom of my spiraling “habit” but it makes me so happy! I have acquired the trifecta of Cervo Loops... presenting Aubergine 2014, Barolo year? And Brique 2013! I think... They are definitely different colors. I’ve takes their group pics in various lightings:
> 
> Cloudy day no flash:
> View attachment 4590692
> 
> Cloudy day with flash:
> View attachment 4590696
> 
> Office lighting:
> View attachment 4590697
> 
> 
> And a few more pics for fun
> View attachment 4590693
> View attachment 4590694
> View attachment 4590695


These are just stunning!


----------



## jbags07

Nibb said:


> My second annual purge then splurge at FP. Four bags out, one bag in. There were some great choices but the small Ostrich Roma was too special to pass over, she came home with Ms Cervo Duotone and I.
> View attachment 4591060
> View attachment 4591061


Beautiful bag!  How lucky you live near FP so you can do all of this in person too


----------



## V0N1B2

OneMoreDay said:


> They redesigned the Garda. I don't hate it, but I can't help feel like something's missing.
> View attachment 4591498
> View attachment 4591499
> View attachment 4591500
> View attachment 4591501
> View attachment 4591502


Hmm let's see, what's missing....
They changed the proportions of the bag (IMO) by making the handles thinner.
The removed the metal rings around where the straps cinch (as they originally added them a few years ago because of complaints of the opening wearing too quickly).
They made it in the 1.5cm intrecciato.
They removed the beautiful soft suede lining (a signature of the "modern BV" house - for the last 15 years at least).
They changed the zipper pull and now use a cheap-looking shiny gold zipper.
They added a heatstamp directly above the zippered pocket.
They probably (I cant tell) removed the cell phone pocket.
They increased the price by about $400
More like Garda-inspired, IMO


----------



## OneMoreDay

V0N1B2 said:


> Hmm let's see, what's missing....
> They changed the proportions of the bag (IMO) by making the handles thinner.
> The removed the metal rings around where the straps cinch (as they originally added them a few years ago because of complaints of the opening wearing too quickly).
> They made it in the 1.5cm intrecciato.
> They removed the beautiful soft suede lining (a signature of the "modern BV" house - for the last 15 years at least).
> They changed the zipper pull and now use a cheap-looking shiny gold zipper.
> They added a heatstamp directly above the zippered pocket.
> They probably (I cant tell) removed the cell phone pocket.
> They increased the price by about $400
> More like Garda-inspired, IMO


I personally don't mind the 1.5cm weave. But yes, the missing rings really stand out. Even the closeup shows how highly unfinished and unrefined it looks. The stripping of practically everything is terrible, not to mention the price difference.


----------



## Nibb

jbags07 said:


> Beautiful bag!  How lucky you live near FP so you can do all of this in person too


It’s a blessing and a curse


----------



## jbags07

Nibb said:


> It’s a blessing and a curse


  Lol. Yup


----------



## V0N1B2

OneMoreDay said:


> I personally don't mind the 1.5cm weave. But yes, the missing rings really stand out. Even the closeup shows how highly unfinished and unrefined it looks. The stripping of practically everything is terrible, not to mention the price difference.


The size of the weave is subjective of course, I don’t necessarily have something against it, I just don’t think it’s going to age well. I think it’s going to curl and pull, IMO. Not that #newbottega fans will be holding on to these bags, especially given the numerous (authentic) DL designs on the resale market. I think they’re hot (so I’m being told) right now, but next year it will be Dior or Balenciaga or Chloe....
I agree the stitching around the opening looks unfinished. I have an original Garda from ‘08? with the leather covered rings and they show no wear (I didn’t really like the gunmetal ones added, I thought they were unnecessary and broke up the seamless look of the bag). 

I want to thank you though for posting all of the new designs   It’s really helpful to get them all documented here - especially since I can’t bring myself to do it


----------



## muchstuff

jbags07 said:


> Oohhh, this product looks intriguing!  I think i would test it out first on a cheap leather item...i think i will buy it, thank you for the link!


Even if you test on a cheapie I'd be careful to test on an inconspicuous bit of the BV too. Different leathers and different dyes won't react the same. Let us know how you make out, I've always wanted to try this stuff.


----------



## muchstuff

OneMoreDay said:


> They redesigned the Garda. I don't hate it, but I can't help feel like something's missing.
> View attachment 4591498
> View attachment 4591499
> View attachment 4591500
> View attachment 4591501
> View attachment 4591502


I just can't get past the larger weave.


----------



## OneMoreDay

V0N1B2 said:


> The size of the weave is subjective of course, I don’t necessarily have something against it, I just don’t think it’s going to age well. I think it’s going to curl and pull, IMO.
> 
> I want to thank you though for posting all of the new designs   It’s really helpful to get them all documented here - especially since I can’t bring myself to do it


I've definitely seen curling and pulling in a few pictures shared by SA's and pictures posted on IG. There were Pouches in the original sized weave before the 1.5 Pouches came out. The original versions looked sleeker, imo.
My pleasure!  I'm sure there are people who want to learn more or keep up with the new designs. I'm sure I'm not the only one, but I love searching for pictures, jumping from website to website, collating it all, and sharing everything, if only as an archive of sorts for other TPF'ers to refer to. I did quite a lot of it on the Celine reference threads. Alas, quite a significant chunk of it was lost when TPF did the updates. Still, I bow to the breadth and scale of knowledge held by veteran BV tpfers.


----------



## papertiger

OneMoreDay said:


> They redesigned the Garda. I don't hate it, but I can't help feel like something's missing.
> View attachment 4591498
> View attachment 4591499
> View attachment 4591500
> View attachment 4591501
> View attachment 4591502



Details:

Not keen on the thinner straps.
Don't mind the leather interior but prefer suede. BTW for those wondering how far back suede goes my mother's 1970s & 1990s BV hobos both have suede interiors. The 1990s is black inside and out but the '70s is a similar colour as  we're used to with our TMs.
Wider weave - still need to get used to it. It does remind me of those wanna-be BVs in the early '00s from the high-street (my sister bought me a red suede French Connection BV-inspired shoulder bag)
Gold zip (OMG I can't get used to that on BV)
I liked the absence of metal rings until @VON!B2 's remark 

Generally:

All in all I do think it looks very late-'90s-early '00s, maybe it's all that shine. That era is making a big comeback so it's not really a surprise. Dust off your slip dresses, get out your embellished tops to wear with jeans and use those little boxy bags to cary under the arm.... or maybe not. OK, maybe the slip dresses


----------



## OneMoreDay

papertiger said:


> It does remind me of those wanna-be BVs in the early '00s from the high-street (my sister bought me a red suede French Connection BV-inspired shoulder bag)
> 
> All in all I do think it looks very late-'90s-early '00s, maybe it's all that shine. That era is making a big comeback so it's not really a surprise.


I've seen the new Olympia and Intrecciato totes. They definitely feel late-90s - early 00s. I can't even remember which online store I saw them, they weren't all that memorable or even all that Bottega apart from the use of the weaving technique. Vaguely reminds me of the "up and coming" minimal-esque brands the Hadid Sisters are always seen carrying. Very 90's, somewhat plain and forgettable. Definitely high-street vibes. The Garda was obvious to me since I saw it on the official website before it started trickling in to the new arrivals on a few online boutiques. Maybe New Bottega does New Bottega best but overhauling the classics so radically just takes away a lot of what made them classics, imo.


----------



## jbags07

muchstuff said:


> Even if you test on a cheapie I'd be careful to test on an inconspicuous bit of the BV too. Different leathers and different dyes won't react the same. Let us know how you make out, I've always wanted to try this stuff.


Good point. Will do


----------



## southernbelle43

Have you seen the new release by Chanel?  A puffy quilted look....wonder where they got that idea?


----------



## RT1

Nibb said:


> My second annual purge then splurge at FP. Four bags out, one bag in. There were some great choices but the small Ostrich Roma was too special to pass over, she came home with Ms Cervo Duotone and I.
> View attachment 4591060
> View attachment 4591061



Beautiful additions to your collection.    You have excellent taste!


----------



## Nibb

RTone said:


> Beautiful additions to your collection.    You have excellent taste!


Thank you so much.


----------



## BBBagHag

@Nibb Did you get it??




muchstuff said:


> It's back on eBay...
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Woven-Caba...189361?hash=item46a1cba831:g:9gcAAOSw~9FdzNqu


----------



## Nibb

BBBagHag said:


> @Nibb Did you get it??


No. I didn’t bid, didn’t trust the sellers, and honestly I’m over it. I hope whoever won it loves it.


----------



## ADbaglover

Hi, All! I’ve been a TPF member for years but haven’t posted until this past August when I was bitten by the BV bug  Over the last couple of months I have gained so much knowledge, insight and inspiration from all of you—many thanks! Now I come to you for some insight... I recently acquired a new style nero medium veneta and do not have doubts about its authenticity but do see some differences from the older bags that I have. The leather strips seem thicker/stiffer and not as silky smooth or soft as the older style veneta. It looks like this new veneta could still use some breaking in, but is this normal for the newer style? I have never handled a new veneta, so I’m a little clueless... I have a 2006/7 nero bowler that feels so soft and this was one of main reasons I fell in love with BV. Since this new style veneta has only been around since 2015(?) it doesn’t seem likely that the leather could have dried out so quickly? For those of you who own this bag, I’d love to hear your thoughts and opinions! TIA!!


----------



## grietje

ADbaglover said:


> ...For those of you who own this bag, I’d love to hear your thoughts and opinions! TIA!!


Some bags just take longer to break in and even on the same bag it depends on the specific hide. I have a Nappa Nero Cabat that has taken over five years to soften and it still doesn’t puddle.  And I’ve seen the exact bag be completely softer. It’s also possible that over the years BV may have edited the formulation of its dyes which could change how the hide reacts to it.  That’s what makes BV unique (and at times frustrating)—the individuality of each piece.


----------



## ADbaglover

[QUOTE="That’s what makes BV unique (and at times frustrating)—the individuality of each piece.[/QUOTE]

Thanks, grietje! Your insight makes me feel better. I will work on using it and hope it softens up soon. Have you ever used leather conditioner on your nappa to help things along? I’ve read many threads on leaving BV leather alone, but was thinking of possibly sending the bag off to Modern Leather to have the bag conditioned. Not sure what consensus is on using leather conditioners...?


----------



## ksuromax

i would not send the bag anywhere, but keep using it more frequently and it will soften up sooner and naturally, imho


----------



## ADbaglover

ksuromax said:


> i would not send the bag anywhere, but keep using it more frequently and it will soften up sooner and naturally, imho



Thanks, ksuromax! I’ve seen so many pics of you and your gorgeous bags/jewelry/scarves and even the washing of your nodini thread! I truly respect all of your opinions and am very appreciative for the advice  And although my journey into BV is very new, my respect and adoration of TM’s work is already very strong!


----------



## grietje

ADbaglover said:


> Not sure what consensus is on using leather conditioners...?



I’ve never used any. I just figured it was time that would soften it up.  And I agree with our K — better to let it be.


----------



## ADbaglover

grietje said:


> I’ve never used any. I just figured it was time that would soften it up.  And I agree with our K — better to let it be.



Glad you agree, grietje  And love the pic of your doggies. It’s been a cold, rainy morning here and our dog, Bear, did not want to come back inside—the resulting drenched sheepdog/poodle fur was not fun... lol


----------



## ksuromax

ADbaglover said:


> Thanks, ksuromax! I’ve seen so many pics of you and your gorgeous bags/jewelry/scarves and even the washing of your nodini thread! I truly respect all of your opinions and am very appreciative for the advice  And although my journey into BV is very new, my respect and adoration of TM’s work is already very strong!


thank you  
TM's creations offer a lot to explore, enjoy your journey!


----------



## southernbelle43

ADbaglover said:


> [QUOTE="That’s what makes BV unique (and at times frustrating)—the individuality of each piece.



Thanks, grietje! Your insight makes me feel better. I will work on using it and hope it softens up soon. Have you ever used leather conditioner on your nappa to help things along? I’ve read many threads on leaving BV leather alone, but was thinking of possibly sending the bag off to Modern Leather to have the bag conditioned. Not sure what consensus is on using leather conditioners...?[/QUOTE]
I condition all of my bags, including my nappa BV cabat, convertible and nodini. The frequency depends on how much I have used the bag, but at least twice a year.  Any leather will eventually dry out. I always test first in a hidden spot because some dyes are not stable.  In that case I leave it alone.  I know some of you prefer to leave your leather alone.


----------



## ADbaglover

southernbelle43 said:


> Thanks, grietje! Your insight makes me feel better. I will work on using it and hope it softens up soon. Have you ever used leather conditioner on your nappa to help things along? I’ve read many threads on leaving BV leather alone, but was thinking of possibly sending the bag off to Modern Leather to have the bag conditioned. Not sure what consensus is on using leather conditioners...?


I condition all of my bags, including my nappa BV cabat, convertible and nodini. The frequency depends on how much I have used the bag, but at least twice a year.  Any leather will eventually dry out. I always test first in a hidden spot because some dyes are not stable.  In that case I leave it alone.  I know some of you prefer to leave your leather alone.[/QUOTE]

Thanks, southernbelle! What brand conditioner do you use?


----------



## southernbelle43

ADbaglover said:


> I condition all of my bags, including my nappa BV cabat, convertible and nodini. The frequency depends on how much I have used the bag, but at least twice a year.  Any leather will eventually dry out. I always test first in a hidden spot because some dyes are not stable.  In that case I leave it alone.  I know some of you prefer to leave your leather alone.



Thanks, southernbelle! What brand conditioner do you use?[/QUOTE]
Cadillac or Leather Honey or Leather CPR.  I have found that Leather CPR immediately softens bags.  I had a Frye bag that was really, really stiff and I put a coat of leather CPR on it and by the time I got through it was puddling!  I could not believe it.  

I am NOT encouraging you to do anything to any of your bags.  I would feel terrible if you used one of these and it had negative results. YOu have to research it for yourself.  I have a working relationship with a designer, Marco Massaccesi, and he told me that all  leather needs to be conditioned to retain its beauty. But there are bags, like very delicate lambskin that I would not use the above products on.  Or exotics. I have a special conditioner for exotics.  And I think some of the leather restoration companies have products especially for Chanel lamb, etc.


----------



## ADbaglover

southernbelle43 said:


> Thanks, southernbelle! What brand conditioner do you use?


Cadillac or Leather Honey or Leather CPR.  I have found that Leather CPR immediately softens bags.  I had a Frye bag that was really, really stiff and I put a coat of leather CPR on it and by the time I got through it was puddling!  I could not believe it. 

I am NOT encouraging you to do anything to any of your bags.  I would feel terrible if you used one of these and it had negative results. YOu have to research it for yourself.  I have a working relationship with a designer, Marco Massaccesi, and he told me that all  leather needs to be conditioned to retain its beauty. But there are bags, like very delicate lambskin that I would not use the above products on.  Or exotics. I have a special conditioner for exotics.  And I think some of the leather restoration companies have products especially for Chanel lamb, etc.[/QUOTE]
Thanks so much for the insight—it’s very helpful! I actually already own Leather CPR and use it on my less expensive leather bags. For my nicer bags, I’ve been using Apple Brand leather conditioner and find that its quite gentle and seems to add the right amount of moisture. I’ve heard good things about Cadillac and Leather Honey so I may have to add some to my arsenal  And don’t worry, I usually approach these things conservatively and will do my research first!


----------



## southernbelle43

ADbaglover said:


> Cadillac or Leather Honey or Leather CPR.  I have found that Leather CPR immediately softens bags.  I had a Frye bag that was really, really stiff and I put a coat of leather CPR on it and by the time I got through it was puddling!  I could not believe it.
> 
> I am NOT encouraging you to do anything to any of your bags.  I would feel terrible if you used one of these and it had negative results. YOu have to research it for yourself.  I have a working relationship with a designer, Marco Massaccesi, and he told me that all  leather needs to be conditioned to retain its beauty. But there are bags, like very delicate lambskin that I would not use the above products on.  Or exotics. I have a special conditioner for exotics.  And I think some of the leather restoration companies have products especially for Chanel lamb, etc.


Thanks so much for the insight—it’s very helpful! I actually already own Leather CPR and use it on my less expensive leather bags. For my nicer bags, I’ve been using Apple Brand leather conditioner and find that its quite gentle and seems to add the right amount of moisture. I’ve heard good things about Cadillac and Leather Honey so I may have to add some to my arsenal  And don’t worry, I usually approach these things conservatively and will do my research first![/QUOTE]
Glad to help. I have heard good things about Apple products as well.


----------



## GoStanford

I remember some of the members mentioning a spa treatment available in-store at BV.  I've never seen a leather conditioner on sale in the stores, though.  One of the salespeople at Union Square in SF told me a leather conditioner could be used sparingly on key straps that show their age.  He had a bracelet on that looked really great, like a tortoiseshell color, but it turned out that was the aged and weathered look.  I can't remember if he had conditioned it.

Any info on the in-store spa treatment would be great.


----------



## ksuromax

GoStanford said:


> I remember some of the members mentioning a spa treatment available in-store at BV.  I've never seen a leather conditioner on sale in the stores, though.  One of the salespeople at Union Square in SF told me a leather conditioner could be used sparingly on key straps that show their age.  He had a bracelet on that looked really great, like a tortoiseshell color, but it turned out that was the aged and weathered look.  I can't remember if he had conditioned it.
> 
> Any info on the in-store spa treatment would be great.


i had that experience once, when i was buying my Canard hobo. 
While one SA was packing her and preparing the bill, another conditioned my Krim Veneta. 
For free. 
No idea if they still do it


----------



## southernbelle43

Happy Thanksgiving to all of you.  I hope you get to spend time with those you love and those who love you. Let's all take time to give thanks for our many blessings!!

And I have wonderful news for you! No matter how much you eat, your BAGS WILL STILL FIT, YEA,


----------



## muchstuff

southernbelle43 said:


> Happy Thanksgiving to all of you.  I hope you get to spend time with those you love and those who love you. Let's all take time to give thanks for our many blessings!!
> 
> And I have wonderful news for you! No matter how much you eat, your BAGS WILL STILL FIT, YEA,


Happy Turkey Day to you too!


----------



## kmatt33

Can you carry a nodini in the rain?  Also any idea on how to loosen the zipper my is really stiff.


----------



## southernbelle43

kmatt33 said:


> Can you carry a nodini in the rain?  Also any idea on how to loosen the zipper my is really stiff.


I take a white candle and rub it over the teeth of the zipper a couple of times.  The wax makes it easier to open.


----------



## jburgh

You know, we have a thread just for outside care: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/cleaning-and-protecting-the-outside-of-your-bv.418859/

And one for inside care: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/cleaning-and-protecting-the-inside-of-your-bv.418860/

Please search through these, and post your questions in one of these threads. Let’s all try to keep this forum better organized.  Search - Search - Search!


----------



## Nibb

southernbelle43 said:


> Happy Thanksgiving to all of you.  I hope you get to spend time with those you love and those who love you. Let's all take time to give thanks for our many blessings!!
> 
> And I have wonderful news for you! No matter how much you eat, your BAGS WILL STILL FIT, YEA,





muchstuff said:


> Happy Turkey Day to you too!


Happy Thanksgiving!


----------



## chloebagfreak

Happy Thanksgiving to you BV friends 

How do you clean preowned BV bags? I’m a bit OCD about vintage bags- germs, dirt etc.
I really clean my vintage LV, but they are totally different. I have Apple Guard. I’ve never cleaned or conditioned any of my older BV bags that I bought new. They don’t look dry at all.
Thank you!


----------



## anniebhu

ksuromax said:


> i had that experience once, when i was buying my Canard hobo.
> While one SA was packing her and preparing the bill, another conditioned my Krim Veneta.
> For free.
> No idea if they still do it




They still do that and I had it done last week when I picked up the pre-sale purchases. 

The SAs are lovely and tell me to bring them in anytime for a clean and chat!


----------



## anniebhu

Happy thanksgiving to the BVettes who celebrate today.


----------



## grietje

Happy Thanksgiving to all of you!


----------



## H’sKisses

Hope everyone who celebrates had a great holiday weekend! I’ve missed everyone! It’s been a crazy few weeks, with work and being sick and the holidays coming up. Hope to catch up on whatever is going on here!


----------



## grietje

Our household had a new addition.
Meet Marley.  I found her running along a busy street on my way home from the grocery store this past Wednesday. After I pulled over she came right to me.
This little lady is skin and bones.  She’s 19lbs when she should be 30-35.  She was in the hospital for two days getting fluids and tests and care and is now home with us.  Luckily enough, other than a very angry GI system (due to starvation) she’s remarkably healthy.
Our resident dogs Harry and Lesley are currently in the ignore phase.  But even then everyone seems to get along.

at visiting hours at the pet hospital


A festive sweater to keep her warm 


Resting at home


----------



## southernbelle43

grietje said:


> View attachment 4604539
> View attachment 4604541
> View attachment 4604542
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Our household had a new addition.
> Meet Marley.  I found her running along a busy street on my way home from the grocery store this past Wednesday. After I pulled over she came right to me.
> This little lady is skin and bones.  She’s 19lbs when she should be 30-35.  She was in the hospital for two days getting fluids and tests and care and is now home with us.  Luckily enough, other than a very angry GI system (due to starvation) she’s remarkably healthy.
> Our resident dogs Harry and Lesley are currently in the ignore phase.  But even then everyone seems to get along.
> 
> (I got her a festive sweater to help keep her warm)


Bless you. Anyone kind to an animal is my friend!


----------



## H’sKisses

grietje said:


> Our household had a new addition.
> Meet Marley.  I found her running along a busy street on my way home from the grocery store this past Wednesday. After I pulled over she came right to me.
> This little lady is skin and bones.  She’s 19lbs when she should be 30-35.  She was in the hospital for two days getting fluids and tests and care and is now home with us.  Luckily enough, other than a very angry GI system (due to starvation) she’s remarkably healthy.
> Our resident dogs Harry and Lesley are currently in the ignore phase.  But even then everyone seems to get along.
> 
> at visiting hours at the pet hospital
> View attachment 4604539
> 
> A festive sweater to keep her warm
> View attachment 4604541
> 
> Resting at home
> View attachment 4604542



amazing story! All our fur babies are rescues/abandoned orphans, so I can for sure appreciate this! Enjoy the new addition to your family!


----------



## chloebagfreak

grietje said:


> Our household had a new addition.
> Meet Marley.  I found her running along a busy street on my way home from the grocery store this past Wednesday. After I pulled over she came right to me.
> This little lady is skin and bones.  She’s 19lbs when she should be 30-35.  She was in the hospital for two days getting fluids and tests and care and is now home with us.  Luckily enough, other than a very angry GI system (due to starvation) she’s remarkably healthy.
> Our resident dogs Harry and Lesley are currently in the ignore phase.  But even then everyone seems to get along.
> 
> at visiting hours at the pet hospital
> View attachment 4604539
> 
> A festive sweater to keep her warm
> View attachment 4604541
> 
> Resting at home
> View attachment 4604542


AWe... what a sweetie What a great Thanksgiving for both of you!


----------



## muchstuff

grietje said:


> Our household had a new addition.
> Meet Marley.  I found her running along a busy street on my way home from the grocery store this past Wednesday. After I pulled over she came right to me.
> This little lady is skin and bones.  She’s 19lbs when she should be 30-35.  She was in the hospital for two days getting fluids and tests and care and is now home with us.  Luckily enough, other than a very angry GI system (due to starvation) she’s remarkably healthy.
> Our resident dogs Harry and Lesley are currently in the ignore phase.  But even then everyone seems to get along.
> 
> at visiting hours at the pet hospital
> View attachment 4604539
> 
> A festive sweater to keep her warm
> View attachment 4604541
> 
> Resting at home
> View attachment 4604542


Poor baby, she’s so lucky to have you!


----------



## Sidbx

Sorry if this is not the right thread to ask, but wondering if anyone can advise where would be a good place to sell 'The Pouch' without losing too much value please? Thank you for any insight.


----------



## indiaink

Sidbx said:


> Sorry if this is not the right thread to ask, but wondering if anyone can advise where would be a good place to sell 'The Pouch' without losing too much value please? Thank you for any insight.


Unfortunately, even with new designs, BV doesn't hold value well at all. You can try Fashionphile or Yoogis Closet. Good luck.


----------



## septembersiren

grietje said:


> Our household had a new addition.
> Meet Marley.  I found her running along a busy street on my way home from the grocery store this past Wednesday. After I pulled over she came right to me.
> This little lady is skin and bones.  She’s 19lbs when she should be 30-35.  She was in the hospital for two days getting fluids and tests and care and is now home with us.  Luckily enough, other than a very angry GI system (due to starvation) she’s remarkably healthy.
> Our resident dogs Harry and Lesley are currently in the ignore phase.  But even then everyone seems to get along.
> 
> at visiting hours at the pet hospital
> View attachment 4604539
> 
> A festive sweater to keep her warm
> View attachment 4604541
> 
> Resting at home
> View attachment 4604542



Awww she is beautiful 
Harry and Leslie will adapt


----------



## Mousse

grietje said:


> Our household had a new addition.
> Meet Marley.  I found her running along a busy street on my way home from the grocery store this past Wednesday. After I pulled over she came right to me.
> This little lady is skin and bones.  She’s 19lbs when she should be 30-35.  She was in the hospital for two days getting fluids and tests and care and is now home with us.  Luckily enough, other than a very angry GI system (due to starvation) she’s remarkably healthy.
> Our resident dogs Harry and Lesley are currently in the ignore phase.  But even then everyone seems to get along.
> 
> at visiting hours at the pet hospital
> View attachment 4604539
> 
> A festive sweater to keep her warm
> View attachment 4604541
> 
> Resting at home
> View attachment 4604542



Marley is a sweetie. Diane and I met her tonight.


----------



## GoStanford

Pantone has named Classic Blue the color of the year for 2020.  It looks like a dark blue, almost blue-purple to me but short of being purple.


----------



## diane278

grietje said:


> Our household had a new addition.
> Meet Marley.  I found her running along a busy street on my way home from the grocery store this past Wednesday. After I pulled over she came right to me.
> This little lady is skin and bones.  She’s 19lbs when she should be 30-35.  She was in the hospital for two days getting fluids and tests and care and is now home with us.  Luckily enough, other than a very angry GI system (due to starvation) she’s remarkably healthy.
> Our resident dogs Harry and Lesley are currently in the ignore phase.  But even then everyone seems to get along.
> 
> at visiting hours at the pet hospital
> View attachment 4604539
> 
> A festive sweater to keep her warm
> View attachment 4604541
> 
> Resting at home
> View attachment 4604542



Marley went to the beauty parlor.  She’s now instagram worthy.


----------



## Mousse

Diane, Grietje and I enjoyed a quick getaway to Carmel. We stayed at the Cypress Inn, a very dog friendly hotel formerly owned by Doris Day. They serve freshly baked popovers every day with breakfast.


----------



## muchstuff

diane278 said:


> Marley went to the beauty parlor.  She’s now instagram worthy.


Diane can I ask, have you made any effort to find the original owner? Do you think it would be worth a try? We have lost pet pages on Facebook here that have people still looking a year after their pet has gone missing...


----------



## diane278

muchstuff said:


> Diane can I ask, have you made any effort to find the original owner? Do you think it would be worth a try? We have lost pet pages on Facebook here that have people still looking a year after their pet has gone missing...


I didn’t rescue Marley, Grietje did.  Check out post #7067 above for the details.


----------



## muchstuff

diane278 said:


> I didn’t rescue Marley, Grietje did.  Check out post #7067 above for the details.


Oops sorry! I did read her original post but somehow confused the two of you... @grietje, do you think it's worth trying to find her original owner? As I mentioned in my post, I've seen people advertising for lost pets for a year after they've gone missing, not sure what groups you might have around you that could help?


----------



## grietje

muchstuff said:


> Oops sorry! I did read her original post but somehow confused the two of you... @grietje, do you think it's worth trying to find her original owner? As I mentioned in my post, I've seen people advertising for lost pets for a year after they've gone missing, not sure what groups you might have around you that could help?



She’s posted as found on several sites.  And I may have spoken to the owner.  A woman called shortly after I found her and inquired. Several details fit.  But she couldn’t recall when the dog got lost and claimed it was an outdoor dog, which concerned me.  So I asked for a photo of the dog and I never received a call or text back.


----------



## muchstuff

grietje said:


> She’s posted as found on several sites.  And I may have spoken to the owner.  A woman called shortly after I found her and inquired. Several details fit.  But she couldn’t recall when the dog got lost and claimed it was an outdoor dog, which concerned me.  So I asked for a photo of the dog and I never received a call or text back.


Yes that was my negative thought to posting, that the dog wasn’t well looked after initially, or that someone who didn’t own her may try to claim her. Asking for a photo is smart but I know you can’t tell what her home life was like from that. It’s a tough thing, you always hope you can reconnect them to their owner and that their home was a good one...


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> Yes that was my negative thought to posting, that the dog wasn’t well looked after initially, or that someone who didn’t own her may try to claim her. Asking for a photo is smart but I know you can’t tell what her home life was like from that. It’s a tough thing, you always hope you can reconnect them to their owner and that their home was a good one...


a dog can always find a way to her good home, imho
if the dog preferred to wander, and starve (as Grietje mentioned in her post she's just bones and skin) i don't think the god was missing her ex home


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> a dog can always find a way to her good home, imho
> if the dog preferred to wander, and starve (as Grietje mentioned in her post she's just bones and skin) i don't think the god was missing her ex home


Lots of reasons though for dogs to get lost, not always a bad home!


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> Lots of reasons though for dogs to get lost, not always a bad home!


for getting lost - yes, but for not getting back home - not so many, they usually are good at finding their way back. But if the dog is skinny it is most likely that either was not well taken care off/fed (if just lost), or not really keen to find her way back (if long lost)


----------



## septembersiren

muchstuff said:


> Oops sorry! I did read her original post but somehow confused the two of you... @grietje, do you think it's worth trying to find her original owner? As I mentioned in my post, I've seen people advertising for lost pets for a year after they've gone missing, not sure what groups you might have around you that could help?



Be careful when posting on lost pet sites 
That is where dog fighters get their bait 
For their fighting pits and to train their dogs


----------



## indiaink

ksuromax said:


> for getting lost - yes, but for not getting back home - not so many, they usually are good at finding their way back. But if the dog is skinny it is most likely that either was not well taken care off/fed (if just lost), or not really keen to find her way back (if long lost)


Agreed.  I have noticed that if I was to, say, fall down or get kidnapped or something*, Zoey and Rhyn know the way home easily. At least in our area. We've walked it all so much, they make the corners before I do. 

*... and, of course, they'd go nowhere if I fell down (which has happened) (and I end up with dog noses in my face and lots of laughter)


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> for getting lost - yes, but for not getting back home - not so many, they usually are good at finding their way back. But if the dog is skinny it is most likely that either was not well taken care off/fed (if just lost), or not really keen to find her way back (if long lost)


Sometimes people move and dogs get lost...agree to disagree!


----------



## whateve

ksuromax said:


> for getting lost - yes, but for not getting back home - not so many, they usually are good at finding their way back. But if the dog is skinny it is most likely that either was not well taken care off/fed (if just lost), or not really keen to find her way back (if long lost)


Our dog got lost a few times. He just sat on someone's porch until someone called the number on his tag so we could pick him up. This was before he was neutered. The vet said they tend to wander more if they aren't fixed. We lived in the country and our dog was given free range of our property. There were some mean ranchers around there who said they would shoot a dog if it got near their herds. 

Dogs are capable of finding their way home most of the time. I don't know why our dog thought it was best just to sit and wait for someone to come get him.


----------



## indiaink

whateve said:


> Our dog got lost a few times. He just sat on someone's porch until someone called the number on his tag so we could pick him up. This was before he was neutered. The vet said they tend to wander more if they aren't fixed. We lived in the country and our dog was given free range of our property. There were some mean ranchers around there who said they would shoot a dog if it got near their herds.
> 
> Dogs are capable of finding their way home most of the time. I don't know why our dog thought it was best just to sit and wait for someone to come get him.


After the first time, he thought he’d test it to see if his human’s training succeeded.


----------



## gabheyman

Hi All - sorry to change the subject from Dogs - while I do have one I love!  

What is the resale value of Bottega Veneta?  I've been checking on some sites like StockX and Real real and it definitely doesn't seem to be as high as LV or Chanel.  

Thoughts?


----------



## V0N1B2

gabheyman said:


> Hi All - sorry to change the subject from Dogs - while I do have one I love!
> 
> What is the resale value of Bottega Veneta?  I've been checking on some sites like StockX and Real real and it definitely doesn't seem to be as high as LV or Chanel.
> 
> Thoughts?


Very poor. Always has been. I would say generally you can expect to get 20-30% of retail. 
Bottega Veneta is definitely not a brand for resellers.


----------



## whateve

indiaink said:


> After the first time, he thought he’d test it to see if his human’s training succeeded.


He had us well trained!


----------



## jbags07

grietje said:


> Our household had a new addition.
> Meet Marley.  I found her running along a busy street on my way home from the grocery store this past Wednesday. After I pulled over she came right to me.
> This little lady is skin and bones.  She’s 19lbs when she should be 30-35.  She was in the hospital for two days getting fluids and tests and care and is now home with us.  Luckily enough, other than a very angry GI system (due to starvation) she’s remarkably healthy.
> Our resident dogs Harry and Lesley are currently in the ignore phase.  But even then everyone seems to get along.
> 
> at visiting hours at the pet hospital
> View attachment 4604539
> 
> A festive sweater to keep her warm
> View attachment 4604541
> 
> Resting at home
> View attachment 4604542



She is beautiful! And you are an angel for giving her a home


----------



## jbags07

septembersiren said:


> Be careful when posting on lost pet sites
> That is where dog fighters get their bait
> For their fighting pits and to train their dogs



 Holy cow thank you for bringing this to our attention, i had no idea


----------



## JenJBS

Does new BV ever go on sale? Or will new items always be full price?


----------



## V0N1B2

JenJBS said:


> Does new BV ever go on sale? Or will new items always be full price?


Lots of info in the Shopping Subforum with links to sales and special discounts etc. 
I don't know how #newbottega is going to structure their sales in the future though.  So far, I've only seen the Tomas Maier-era bags on sale.  I also don't know when one can expect to see #newbottega hit the outlets.


----------



## V0N1B2

Mousse said:


> Diane, Grietje and I enjoyed a quick getaway to Carmel. We stayed at the Cypress Inn, a very dog friendly hotel formerly owned by Doris Day. They serve freshly baked popovers every day with breakfast.
> View attachment 4607790


Hmm... those look suspiciously like the Yorkshire Puddings I made for Thanksgiving dinner last week.


----------



## JenJBS

V0N1B2 said:


> Lots of info in the Shopping Subforum with links to sales and special discounts etc.
> I don't know how #newbottega is going to structure their sales in the future though.  So far, I've only seen the Tomas Maier-era bags on sale.  I also don't know when one can expect to see #newbottega hit the outlets.



Thank you, V0N1B2


----------



## Mousse

V0N1B2 said:


> Hmm... those look suspiciously like the Yorkshire Puddings I made for Thanksgiving dinner last week.
> View attachment 4610226



Popovers and Yorkshire pudding are similar. Typically Yorkshire pudding includes pan drippings from roast beef.


----------



## Mousse

V0N1B2 said:


> Lots of info in the Shopping Subforum with links to sales and special discounts etc.
> I don't know how #newbottega is going to structure their sales in the future though.  So far, I've only seen the Tomas Maier-era bags on sale.  I also don't know when one can expect to see #newbottega hit the outlets.



Adding to V0N’s response:  Currently BV is discounting select Tomas Meir era bags, SLGs, and shoes via “promotions.” They are no longer using the term “sale.” Promotions are being managed at the regional level and will not be offered on line. Promotional items are not being displayed on shelves. They are stored in closets. Promotions communications are being sent to established boutique clients. Apparently RTW will not be included in promotions. I have no intell on the outlet strategy.


----------



## JenJBS

Mousse said:


> Adding to V0N’s response:  Currently BV is discounting select Tomas Meir era bags, SLGs, and shoes via “promotions.” They are no longer using the term “sale.” Promotions are being managed at the regional level and will not be offered on line. Promotional items are not being displayed on shelves. They are stored in closets. Promotions communications are being sent to established boutique clients. Apparently RTW will not be included in promotions. I have no intell on the outlet strategy.



Very useful information. Thanks!


----------



## septembersiren

Just in case I’m not around 
Wishing everyone a joyous happy holiday


----------



## southernbelle43

septembersiren said:


> Just in case I’m not around
> Wishing everyone a joyous happy holiday


And to you as well.  Merry Christmas and Happy New Year.


----------



## muchstuff

septembersiren said:


> Just in case I’m not around
> Wishing everyone a joyous happy holiday


Right back at ya!


----------



## jbags07

septembersiren said:


> Just in case I’m not around
> Wishing everyone a joyous happy holiday



Thank you   Wishing you a joyous happy holiday as well


----------



## jbags07

I’ve been reading some of the older threads that discuss the various browns, and the ‘new’ versus ‘older’ Ebano....the older being more milk chocolaty and the newer being more dull or flat, according to posts i read....i am attaching 2 pix of  bags i am looking at, and curious if the bottom one is the desired tone of Ebano?  Compared to the other, this one almost looks to have a reddish undertone, while the other bag looks much darker, yet they are both listed as Ebano....


----------



## indiaink

jbags07 said:


> View attachment 4610916
> View attachment 4610913
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I’ve been reading some of the older threads that discuss the various browns, and the ‘new’ versus ‘older’ Ebano....the older being more milk chocolaty and the newer being more dull or flat, according to posts i read....i am attaching 2 pix of  bags i am looking at, and curious if the bottom one is the desired tone of Ebano?  Compared to the other, this one almost looks to have a reddish undertone, while the other bag looks much darker, yet they are both listed as Ebano....


Different leathers take dye differently - but the bottom is the older Ebano, as answered in the Authenticate this thread...


----------



## jbags07

indiaink said:


> Different leathers take dye differently - but the bottom is the older Ebano, as answered in the Authenticate this thread...



Thank you @indiaink   I am very psyched this is the older Ebano!  I can’t wait to get the bag   I appreciate all of your help


----------



## JenJBS

What ate your thoughts on the Amaranto color? Does anyone own a bag in that color?


----------



## Mousse

An interesting read on DL making his mark in Miami:

https://www.highsnobiety.com/p/bottega-veneta-miami-diner/?format=amp


----------



## piperdog

jbags07 said:


> View attachment 4610916
> View attachment 4610913
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I’ve been reading some of the older threads that discuss the various browns, and the ‘new’ versus ‘older’ Ebano....the older being more milk chocolaty and the newer being more dull or flat, according to posts i read....i am attaching 2 pix of  bags i am looking at, and curious if the bottom one is the desired tone of Ebano?  Compared to the other, this one almost looks to have a reddish undertone, while the other bag looks much darker, yet they are both listed as Ebano....


If both are Fashionphile listings, I think I bought the top bag. Not sure if it's old or new ebano, but the color IRL is much richer than in the photographs. However, it is a true dark brown without the reddish tones. Either way, I hope you love your new bag as much as I love mine.


----------



## jbags07

piperdog said:


> If both are Fashionphile listings, I think I bought the top bag. Not sure if it's old or new ebano, but the color IRL is much richer than in the photographs. However, it is a true dark brown without the reddish tones. Either way, I hope you love your new bag as much as I love mine.



Yes they are! I bought the bottom one....but the top one is beautiful too...have u posted a pic of it yet?


----------



## grietje

JenJBS said:


> What ate your thoughts on the Amaranto color? Does anyone own a bag in that color?


I’ve just bought a nodini in this color. It’s a beautiful raspberry/cherry shade. Rich more than bright. I think it’s got year round versatility.  But I don’t think it’d work well with pastel shades.


----------



## JenJBS

grietje said:


> I’ve just bought a nodini in this color. It’s a beautiful raspberry/cherry shade. Rich more than bright. I think it’s got year round versatility.  But I don’t think it’d work well with pastel shades.



Thank you, Grietje! Enjoy your lovely new bag!


----------



## fawkex

Do anyone here has the new casette bag? What do you think of the pros and cons of fhe padded and non padded one? I really like the weight of the bag but cant decide on which one.. 

thanks in advanced..


----------



## Ljc1234

fawkex said:


> Do anyone here has the new casette bag? What do you think of the pros and cons of fhe padded and non padded one? I really like the weight of the bag but cant decide on which one..
> 
> thanks in advanced..


 
I have the non padded version in black. Its extremely lightweight and sits close to the body. I've had it for a couple of months now and it still looks brand new.  Its extremely practical and has become my favourite bag. I'm considering getting another colour. 

I believe that the interior size of the padded and non padded bags is identical but the padded version appears larger because of the padded leather. It also seems a lot more delicate to me but it definitely looks more luxurious and noticeable and comes in a different range of colours.   Another point to consider is that the padded bag is a lot more expensive than the non padded version.  Both are beautiful. You can't go wrong with either.


----------



## V0N1B2

fawkex said:


> Do anyone here has the new casette bag? What do you think of the pros and cons of fhe padded and non padded one? I really like the weight of the bag but cant decide on which one..
> 
> thanks in advanced..


There’s a thread here on The Cassette Bag. Some members have posted pics. 
https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/the-cassette-bag.1016623/


----------



## fawkex

Ljc1234 said:


> I have the non padded version in black. Its extremely lightweight and sits close to the body. I've had it for a couple of months now and it still looks brand new. Its extremely practical and has become my favourite bag. I'm considering getting another colour.
> 
> I believe that the interior size of the padded and non padded bags is identical but the padded version appears larger because of the padded leather. It also seems a lot more delicate to me but it definitely looks more luxurious and noticeable and comes in a different range of colours.   Another point to consider is that the padded bag is a lot more expensive than the non padded version.  Both are beautiful. You can't go wrong with either.



I have tried on the non padded one but at that time the padded one was not available in store. What color are you eyeing on?


----------



## fawkex

V0N1B2 said:


> There’s a thread here on The Cassette Bag. Some members have posted pics.
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/the-cassette-bag.1016623/



Thanks you for pointing out this thread.. Thats very helpful..


----------



## ksuromax

Padded Cabat
Sponge Pouch in Gold 
Various Pouches in various colours


----------



## Nibb

ksuromax said:


> Padded Cabat
> Sponge Pouch in Gold
> Various Pouches in various colours


The padded Cabat looks like a large version of the cassette bag. How is the sponge pouch IRL, is it odd or luxe? Thanks for the intel.


----------



## muchstuff

Nibb said:


> The padded Cabat looks like a large version of the cassette bag. How is the sponge pouch IRL, is it odd or luxe? Thanks for the intel.


I saw the sponge IRL it's better than I thought it would be but still pretty odd...


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> Padded Cabat
> Sponge Pouch in Gold
> Various Pouches in various colours


Thanks for the pics...padded Cabat looks too bulky IMO, it looks better on smaller bags.


----------



## JenJBS

muchstuff said:


> I saw the sponge IRL it's better than I thought it would be but still pretty odd...



I'll second that opinion. 

Also, when I held it in the store my ring got caught in in one of the little loops - thankfully I freed my ring without breaking the loop. Just something to consider...


----------



## muchstuff

JenJBS said:


> I'll second that opinion.
> 
> Also, when I held it in the store my ring got caught in in one of the little loops - thankfully I freed my ring without breaking the loop. Just something to consider...


Good point, I would imagine it would be easy to get it caught on all sorts of things.


----------



## Nibb

JenJBS said:


> I'll second that opinion.
> 
> Also, when I held it in the store my ring got caught in in one of the little loops - thankfully I freed my ring without breaking the loop. Just something to consider...


That’s really great info. I think I’ll keep my distance and stay out of trouble. I’d snag it for sure.


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> Thanks for the pics...padded Cabat looks too bulky IMO, it looks better on smaller bags.


plus it's darn heavy!


----------



## ksuromax

Nibb said:


> The padded Cabat looks like a large version of the cassette bag. How is the sponge pouch IRL, is it odd or luxe? Thanks for the intel.


the plain leather one i posted earlier (a month, or so ago) felt softer, and a bit more luxe, but this one is a statement piece for sure, very 'stop the show' and head turning bag!


----------



## ksuromax

Nibb said:


> That’s really great info. I think I’ll keep my distance and stay out of trouble. I’d snag it for sure.


look at my wrist! i'd snag it in a few loops without even walking out the door!


----------



## BBBagHag

The Cabat looks like a suitcase and the sponge looks like Donald trumps hair. 


ksuromax said:


> Padded Cabat
> Sponge Pouch in Gold
> Various Pouches in various colours


----------



## JenJBS

BBBagHag said:


> The sponge looks like Donald trumps hair.



 LOL! Yes!


----------



## Nibb

ksuromax said:


> look at my wrist! i'd snag it in a few loops without even walking out the door!


​


----------



## Nibb

BBBagHag said:


> The Cabat looks like a suitcase and the sponge looks like Donald trumps hair.


----------



## grietje

Nibb said:


> The padded Cabat looks like a large version of the cassette bag. How is the sponge pouch IRL, is it odd or luxe? Thanks for the intel.





ksuromax said:


> plus it's darn heavy!




The Sponge is quite striking IRL.  But as K noted, it is quite heavy. Both Mousse notes this. The one we looked at was purple so no ***** hair images.


----------



## Nibb

grietje said:


> The Sponge is quite striking IRL.  But as K noted, it is quite heavy. Both Mousse notes this. The one we looked at was purple so no ***** hair images.


----------



## ksuromax

grietje said:


> The Sponge is quite striking IRL.  But as K noted, it is quite heavy. Both Mousse notes this. The one we looked at was purple so no ***** hair images.


actually that i said about padded Cabat, but yes, the Sponge is heavy, too


----------



## Mousse

ksuromax said:


> actually that i said about padded Cabat, but yes, the Sponge is heavy, too



The large purple sponge looks great, but it is outrageously heavy. I suppose it could be carried to enhance your workout routine.


----------



## Mousse

DL is now being influenced by ramen noodles. The shoe weave looks a lot like the inside of the sponge:

https://www.dazeddigital.com/fashio...et-prada-pre-fall-2020-shoes-daniel-lee?amp=1


----------



## muchstuff

Mousse said:


> DL is now being influenced by ramen noodles. The shoe weave looks a lot like the inside of the sponge:
> 
> https://www.dazeddigital.com/fashio...et-prada-pre-fall-2020-shoes-daniel-lee?amp=1


Bleh


----------



## H’sKisses

Wait. Are the ramen shoes a joke, or the real deal?


----------



## Nibb

Hershey'sKisses said:


> Wait. Are the ramen shoes a joke, or the real deal?


Oh ya, they made a closed toe ramen shoe too, can’t tell if it’s a pump or a clog the model is wearing it with very long pants.


----------



## jeune_fille

The brand is officially ruined!


----------



## Doncaster42

(Moans) At what point does this become a farce?!?
It's probably for attention and sucker 'influencers'.
Can I add, the macrame craft tape-like bag is guilty as hell too?
https://www.dailymail.co.uk/femail/...-style-mules-look-like-dry-RAMEN-noodles.html



A top designer is being mocked for creating what critics are calling 'ramen shoes.'
Italian fashion brand Bottega Veneta just presented its Pre-Fall 2020 collection that, in addition to plenty of wearable dresses and coats, includes a standout piece of footwear.
The yellow open-toed mule sandals feature a woven design that many people are comparing to uncooked instant ramen.
The fashion watchdog Instagram account DietPrada posted side-by-side comparisons of the shoes and an open pack of instant ramen noodles.
The post has earned over 80,000 likes and countless comments, including one from someone who asked: 'Seasoning packet included or nah?'
'@justintimberlake old hairdo strikes back lol,' one person joked. 
But there were people who were admittedly a fan of the noodle-inspired look. 
'Makes me want them even more honestly,' confessed one fan. 
Both lovers and haters will be happy to know that the brand is also offering a closed-toe version of the macramé-style mules. 
And while people are laughing now, they may be singing a different tune if the high-fashion item becomes the season's hottest must-have accessory.   
Bottega Veneta's creative director Daniel Lee turned the brand's square-toe shoes and leather handbags 'It' items after his debut runway show for Fall 2019.
It's possible that he'll be having the last laugh when it comes to the shoes' popularity in the new year.


----------



## muchstuff

Doncaster42 said:


> (Moans) At what point does this become a farce?!?
> It's probably for attention and sucker 'influencers'.
> Can I add, the macrame craft tape-like bag is guilty as hell too?
> https://www.dailymail.co.uk/femail/...-style-mules-look-like-dry-RAMEN-noodles.html
> 
> View attachment 4619882
> 
> A top designer is being mocked for creating what critics are calling 'ramen shoes.'
> Italian fashion brand Bottega Veneta just presented its Pre-Fall 2020 collection that, in addition to plenty of wearable dresses and coats, includes a standout piece of footwear.
> The yellow open-toed mule sandals feature a woven design that many people are comparing to uncooked instant ramen.
> The fashion watchdog Instagram account DietPrada posted side-by-side comparisons of the shoes and an open pack of instant ramen noodles.
> The post has earned over 80,000 likes and countless comments, including one from someone who asked: 'Seasoning packet included or nah?'
> '@justintimberlake old hairdo strikes back lol,' one person joked.
> But there were people who were admittedly a fan of the noodle-inspired look.
> 'Makes me want them even more honestly,' confessed one fan.
> Both lovers and haters will be happy to know that the brand is also offering a closed-toe version of the macramé-style mules.
> And while people are laughing now, they may be singing a different tune if the high-fashion item becomes the season's hottest must-have accessory.
> Bottega Veneta's creative director Daniel Lee turned the brand's square-toe shoes and leather handbags 'It' items after his debut runway show for Fall 2019.
> It's possible that he'll be having the last laugh when it comes to the shoes' popularity in the new year.
> View attachment 4619885
> 
> View attachment 4619886


Fugly as hell.


----------



## V0N1B2

Ramen bags too, for Early Fall 2020. Apparently DL is winning all kinds of fashion awards and Daniel Lee’s BV is the hottest thing like, EVAR 
I don’t get it. I guess I’m not nearly as stylish and fashionable as I thought.


----------



## indiaink

Well, too bad for Daniel.  Or, too good, I don’t know. I’m basking in the glow of finding a Cervo Hobo in Chene that should be here early next week. Always wanted Chene (French for ‘Oak’) and now she’s mine! Take that, Daniel “Ramen Noodle” Lee!


----------



## jbags07

V0N1B2 said:


> Ramen bags too, for Early Fall 2020. Apparently DL is winning all kinds of fashion awards and Daniel Lee’s BV is the hottest thing like, EVAR
> I don’t get it. I guess I’m not nearly as stylish and fashionable as I thought.
> View attachment 4619894



I don’t get it either. Ugly. And i cannot imagine any of this will have longevity.


----------



## ksuromax

just spotted this in the wild
looks meh


----------



## Nibb

IDK my friends and I had lunch in a very swanky restaurant at South Coast Plaza in Orange County, I know the OC is not the most stylish place, but multiple Birkin bags and most other premium designer bags were spotted, the patrons were very well dressed, mostly in their 30s and 40s and doing some serious holiday shopping. I didn’t see one person wearing anything that remotely resembled a costume and I don’t think any of those stylish people would be caught dead in Ramen shoes.


----------



## diane278

V0N1B2 said:


> Ramen bags too, for Early Fall 2020. Apparently DL is winning all kinds of fashion awards and Daniel Lee’s BV is the hottest thing like, EVAR
> I don’t get it. I guess I’m not nearly as stylish and fashionable as I thought.
> View attachment 4619894


Is that green bag a ramen nodini? Guess my cognitive decline is worse than I thought.....


----------



## indiaink

Happy Winter Solstice to all who mark the occasion!


----------



## septembersiren

Mousse said:


> DL is now being influenced by ramen noodles. The shoe weave looks a lot like the inside of the sponge:
> 
> https://www.dazeddigital.com/fashio...et-prada-pre-fall-2020-shoes-daniel-lee?amp=1



The ramen noodle shoe is the joke of the internet


----------



## septembersiren

Hershey'sKisses said:


> Wait. Are the ramen shoes a joke, or the real deal?



Real deal


----------



## muchstuff

septembersiren said:


> The ramen noodle shoe is the joke of the internet


Ramen shoes along with the new movie version of "Cats" .  Both for legit reasons.


----------



## indiaink

Just showed DH a few of the bags under DL ... he asked if the “Cassette” was the Ravioli bag, seeing as how he’s got some kind of pasta thing going. He actually said “holy sh*t”.


----------



## H’sKisses

I walked into the BV at Crystals today, I was wearing my Nero Nodini. I had just had a big ole glass of champagne and may or may not have been just a little fuzzy. I made small talk with an SA and couldn’t stop myself from blurting out something along the lines of “TM’s beautiful, classic designs are being completely wiped out by DL, aren’t they?”. I must have looked so forlorn that he just opened up a drawer of Nodini’s and gently said “they’re still here, I don’t think the Nodini is going anywhere”. 

I wanted to ask about the ugly ramen shoes but I kept my mouth shut, thanked him for showing me that drawer of pretties, and went out looking for DH. 

Not a damn thing on display made me smile. Nothing.


----------



## grietje

I got a lovely gift from BV Online.  Did anyone else?


----------



## grietje

I got a text about the suede Jodie being in.  It looked pretty so I’ll see if BV still consigns bags.


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

Just wanted to drop by and say hi to you all!

Nickel just had a tumor removed from his front arm and is now recovery. Good news is: It’s benign!! 

Our winter break will be devoted to his recovery - He’s not happy since he won’t be allowed to run/jump before his suture removal. 

Wishing you all a wonderful Christmas [emoji319] (Picture taken before surgery)


----------



## whateve

BV_LC_poodle said:


> Just wanted to drop by and say hi to you all!
> 
> Nickel just had a tumor removed from his front arm and is now recovery. Good news is: It’s benign!!
> 
> Our winter break will be devoted to his recovery - He’s not happy since he won’t be allowed to run/jump before his suture removal.
> 
> Wishing you all a wonderful Christmas [emoji319] (Picture taken before surgery)
> 
> View attachment 4622037
> View attachment 4622038


Poor baby. I'm sure he will get lots of loving care. Merry Christmas!


----------



## H’sKisses

BV_LC_poodle said:


> Just wanted to drop by and say hi to you all!
> 
> Nickel just had a tumor removed from his front arm and is now recovery. Good news is: It’s benign!!
> 
> Our winter break will be devoted to his recovery - He’s not happy since he won’t be allowed to run/jump before his suture removal.
> 
> Wishing you all a wonderful Christmas [emoji319] (Picture taken before surgery)
> 
> View attachment 4622037
> View attachment 4622038



I’m so happy it’s benign! Have you heard of golden paste? We’ve been giving our senior Shih-Tzu golden paste and CBD oil for some time now. We started the golden paste because he had a tumor as well. We got it removed, but are continuing GP in hopes that it won’t grow back.


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

Hershey'sKisses said:


> I’m so happy it’s benign! Have you heard of golden paste? We’ve been giving our senior Shih-Tzu golden paste and CBD oil for some time now. We started the golden paste because he had a tumor as well. We got it removed, but are continuing GP in hopes that it won’t grow back.



Oh I have never heard of that. I need to look it up!  Thanks for the tips.


----------



## ksuromax

BV_LC_poodle said:


> Just wanted to drop by and say hi to you all!
> 
> Nickel just had a tumor removed from his front arm and is now recovery. Good news is: It’s benign!!
> 
> Our winter break will be devoted to his recovery - He’s not happy since he won’t be allowed to run/jump before his suture removal.
> 
> Wishing you all a wonderful Christmas [emoji319] (Picture taken before surgery)
> 
> View attachment 4622037
> View attachment 4622038


what great news!
speedy recovery and best wishes for the holidays!


----------



## ksuromax

Merry Christmas!


----------



## indiaink

Zoey and Rhyn send best doggy wishes to Nickel @BV_LC_poodle and a Merry Christmas to all!


----------



## H’sKisses

Merry Christmas to everyone that celebrates!!!


----------



## chiisaibunny

grietje said:


> I got a text about the suede Jodie being in.  It looked pretty so I’ll see if BV still consigns bags.



I saw it on sat in the light color, might be zabaione. It was soft, but in that color, dirt magnet. The suede was not as smooth as I expected. I don’t know of any other way to describe the look and feel. The capacity was pretty good, I think a little larger than a medium veneta. The strap was very wide, that might be a deal breaker for me. Took a look at the shoulder pouch in the smaller size but I thought the opening was too small and restrictive. 
Hope they still consign so you can see the suede Jodie. 

Has anyone heard about this style? It looks like it’s supposed to be woven like the cabat. It has a price to match. This is the smaller one. I like the style and size of both but I don’t love that price.


----------



## Nibb

chiisaibunny said:


> I saw it on sat in the light color, might be zabaione. It was soft, but in that color, dirt magnet. The suede was not as smooth as I expected. I don’t know of any other way to describe the look and feel. The capacity was pretty good, I think a little larger than a medium veneta. The strap was very wide, that might be a deal breaker for me. Took a look at the shoulder pouch in the smaller size but I thought the opening was too small and restrictive.
> Hope they still consign so you can see the suede Jodie.
> 
> Has anyone heard about this style? It looks like it’s supposed to be woven like the cabat. It has a price to match. This is the smaller one. I like the style and size of both but I don’t love that price.
> 
> View attachment 4622868


OMG! $$$$


----------



## Nibb

Merry Christmas to those to celebrate and peace to all. This is a gift from my DMIL to my DH and I. I love her she is so wise.


----------



## chloebagfreak

Nibb said:


> Merry Christmas to those to celebrate and peace to all. This is a gift from my DMIL to my DH and I. I love her she is so wise.


Love it 
Merry Christmas!!


----------



## chloebagfreak

indiaink said:


> Zoey and Rhyn send best doggy wishes to Nickel @BV_LC_poodle and a Merry Christmas to all!


Awe... What beautiful pups 
Merry Christmas from our pups, Milo and Teddy, to you!


----------



## grietje

chiisaibunny said:


> ...Has anyone heard about this style? It looks like it’s supposed to be woven like the cabat. It has a price to match. This is the smaller one. I like the style and size of both but I don’t love that price...



This Is one on my radar as well.  The price seems really high and I’m concerned about the size of the opening.  It seems small from the photos. To be honest, the pride point is is h a turn off that I decided to focus on a Jodie instead we’re I to get one of the new bags.


----------



## grietje

Happy Christmas to you all!  Our best gift was that our new four legged addition is doing so well.

Marley has gained four pounds and is thriving (7 more to go). She is settling in to the routine and Harry and Lesley have accepted her.

We are in the process of having her microchip transferred to us. There was a number/email associated and the person on record has been contacted but there’s been no response. If there’s nothing by mid January she’s officially ours.


----------



## V0N1B2

Merry Christmas dolls!
Livin’ the high life here at mum’s with leftover Chinese and champagne.  Her caregivers put her to bed an hour ago so it’s just me and Forensic Files on the tv.  Well, and a little sumthin’ I put away for myself last spring so I’d have something under the tree.

*waves to @muchstuff 15mins down the road.
Hope all the BVettes are enjoying a peaceful, joyous and healthy holiday season. 

Also shoutout to @diane278  - I think I missed your birthday, doll. I’ll send the strippers over in the New Year when you’ve recovered. I heard you threw your back out twerking on the dance floor.


----------



## H’sKisses

That’s a pretty little sumthin you got there!


----------



## muchstuff

V0N1B2 said:


> Merry Christmas dolls!
> Livin’ the high life here at mum’s with leftover Chinese and champagne.  Her caregivers put her to bed an hour ago so it’s just me and Forensic Files on the tv.  Well, and a little sumthin’ I put away for myself last spring so I’d have something under the tree.
> 
> *waves to @muchstuff 15mins down the road.
> Hope all the BVettes are enjoying a peaceful, joyous and healthy holiday season.
> 
> Also shoutout to @diane278  - I think I missed your birthday, doll. I’ll send the strippers over in the New Year when you’ve recovered. I heard you threw your back out twerking on the dance floor.
> View attachment 4623447


 Right back at ya!


----------



## diane278

V0N1B2 said:


> Merry Christmas dolls!
> Livin’ the high life here at mum’s with leftover Chinese and champagne.  Her caregivers put her to bed an hour ago so it’s just me and Forensic Files on the tv.  Well, and a little sumthin’ I put away for myself last spring so I’d have something under the tree.
> 
> *waves to @muchstuff 15mins down the road.
> Hope all the BVettes are enjoying a peaceful, joyous and healthy holiday season.
> 
> Also shoutout to @diane278  - I think I missed your birthday, doll. I’ll send the strippers over in the New Year when you’ve recovered. I heard you threw your back out twerking on the dance floor.
> View attachment 4623447



Santa was good to you! You must have stayed out of trouble this past year.....

I’d like to request the strippers you sent last year. They were great. And I’m better. I’m not sure if I got hurt picking up my own suitcase or if it was the pole dancing.


----------



## diane278

grietje said:


> Happy Christmas to you all!  Our best gift was that our new four legged addition is doing so well.
> 
> Marley has gained four pounds and is thriving (7 more to go). She is settling in to the routine and Harry and Lesley have accepted her.
> 
> We are in the process of having her microchip transferred to us. There was a number/email associated and the person on record has been contacted but there’s been no response. If there’s nothing by mid January she’s officially ours.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4623412



Wow! You really have the Midas touch. Now that I’ve seen the great job you did with Marley, I’m coming to your house this spring for my own rehab.  Walking is my favorite exercise but I prefer not to wear a leash.


----------



## indiaink

@V0N1B2 what's the temperature this morning? I'm reading that's it many many degrees to the south of 0! Do tell!


----------



## V0N1B2

indiaink said:


> @V0N1B2 what's the temperature this morning? I'm reading that's it many many degrees to the south of 0! Do tell!


No, it’s not really cold.  Just -2. 
I dunno what that is in that middle ages measuring system y’all using down there  but something like 29F maybe?


----------



## septembersiren

grietje said:


> Happy Christmas to you all!  Our best gift was that our new four legged addition is doing so well.
> 
> Marley has gained four pounds and is thriving (7 more to go). She is settling in to the routine and Harry and Lesley have accepted her.
> 
> We are in the process of having her microchip transferred to us. There was a number/email associated and the person on record has been contacted but there’s been no response. If there’s nothing by mid January she’s officially ours.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4623412



You are lucky to have found each other 
Marley looks great


----------



## indiaink

V0N1B2 said:


> No, it’s not really cold.  Just -2.
> I dunno what that is in that middle ages measuring system y’all using down there  but something like 29F maybe?
> View attachment 4625049


Huh. Well, someplace called "Bettles" (Alaska) was -65F (our caveman system of telling the temp outside of sticking our tongues to a metal pole - if it sticks, it's cold, if it doesn't, it's not). https://www.washingtonpost.com/weat...inus-degrees-warmest-year-record-still-track/
Glad your location is balmy!  I guess Alaska is pretty far north of you ... LOL.  Just checkin'.


----------



## V0N1B2

indiaink said:


> Huh. Well, someplace called "Bettles" (Alaska) was -65F (our caveman system of telling the temp outside of sticking our tongues to a metal pole - if it sticks, it's cold, if it doesn't, it's not). https://www.washingtonpost.com/weat...inus-degrees-warmest-year-record-still-track/
> Glad your location is balmy!  I guess Alaska is pretty far north of you ... LOL.  Just checkin'.


Darling, I am closer to you (3,020km) than Bettles, AK (3,577km).
In the modern world, we would say it's a bit nippy.  I don't think I need to explain that one 

Happy Saturday to all the BVettes. How is your weather today? When the dogsled brought up the newspaper this morning, I read there's been some angry weather out there the past few days.


----------



## grietje

It’s just cold in Sacramento. And for us that means a low of 38F (which is balmy for those up north). There’s frost on most everything. The sun is out though so in the sun it’s nice.

We have the gas fire on to warm the room and I’ll walk the dogs shortly since the sun is higher.

I’ve made soup and some choco/peanut chip bars for later. It’s been a nice morning!


----------



## ksuromax

+19 deg C in the morning, and up to +27 deg C in the mid day, very 'cold' in local terms, some locals even wear jackets!
But if you ask me, it's dreamy weather!


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

ksuromax said:


> +19 deg C in the morning, and up to +27 deg C in the mid day, very 'cold' in local terms, some locals even wear jackets!
> But if you ask me, it's dreamy weather!


Totally, it’s the best! Although Dubai 20 is colder than anywhere else because of the wind and humidity


----------



## Nibb

ksuromax said:


> +19 deg C in the morning, and up to +27 deg C in the mid day, very 'cold' in local terms, some locals even wear jackets!
> But if you ask me, it's dreamy weather!





Sheikha Latifa said:


> Totally, it’s the best! Although Dubai 20 is colder than anywhere else because of the wind and humidity



I didn’t know it was that warm in Dubai, I thought the sea would help keep the air temperature cooler. No wonder you two wear H sandals and esperdrillas in December. Happy sunny and warm New Year


----------



## Mousse

diane278 said:


> Wow! You really have the Midas touch. Now that I’ve seen the great job you did with Marley, I’m coming to your house this spring for my own rehab.  Walking is my favorite exercise but I prefer not to wear a leash.



Diane: you’re killing me. You are so funny.


----------



## ksuromax

Happy New Year!!!!


----------



## grietje

Happy new year to you all.  May health and happiness abound. 


Harry and Marley on New Year’s Eve.  Lesley does not do group photos.


So this is my refined hound.

I wish you all happy!


----------



## southernbelle43

grietje said:


> Happy new year to you all.  May health and happiness abound.
> View attachment 4627623
> 
> Harry and Marley on New Year’s Eve.  Lesley does not do group photos.
> View attachment 4627624
> 
> So this is my refined hound.
> 
> I wish you all happy!


Lesley has attitude and should have...very sophisticated she is.


----------



## Nibb

grietje said:


> Happy new year to you all.  May health and happiness abound.
> View attachment 4627623
> 
> Harry and Marley on New Year’s Eve.  Lesley does not do group photos.
> View attachment 4627624
> 
> So this is my refined hound.
> 
> I wish you all happy!


Cute babies! DH and I have 4 rescue pups.


----------



## muchstuff

grietje said:


> Happy new year to you all.  May health and happiness abound.
> View attachment 4627623
> 
> Harry and Marley on New Year’s Eve.  Lesley does not do group photos.
> View attachment 4627624
> 
> So this is my refined hound.
> 
> I wish you all happy!


Lovely doggo family, Marley looks well!


----------



## V0N1B2

Happy (almost) New Year dolls!
Just finished our Coquilles St. Jacques (well, prawns and scallops but whatever) and heading over to a friend’s house with my two Bottegas  to ring in the New  Year.
Hugs to everyone.


----------



## muchstuff

V0N1B2 said:


> Happy (almost) New Year dolls!
> Just finished our Coquilles St. Jacques (well, prawns and scallops but whatever) and heading over to a friend’s house with my two Bottegas  to ring in the New  Year.
> Hugs to everyone.
> View attachment 4627702


Happy New Year V0N! You in Whistler? Still snowing?


----------



## V0N1B2

muchstuff said:


> Happy New Year V0N! You in Whistler? Still snowing?


Yes, I’m home. It puked all day - since 6am - but it has warmed up a bit now. We’re warm and dry inside tho 
Are you getting around by canoe tonight? I heard there was a spot of rain down there today


----------



## muchstuff

V0N1B2 said:


> Yes, I’m home. It puked all day - since 6am - but it has warmed up a bit now. We’re warm and dry inside tho
> Are you getting around by canoe tonight? I heard there was a spot of rain down there today


Jeez I’ll say. Not raining now but all of the local mountains cancelled their fireworks. I’m in my jammies watching TV and scouting for bags on my phone .


----------



## southernbelle43

Ladies, I am taking orders. I will drive right over to Walmart and pick us up some BV's!!


----------



## indiaink

southernbelle43 said:


> Ladies, I am taking orders. I will drive right over to Walmart and pick us up some BV's!!
> 
> View attachment 4629920


This is their deal with the devil. I hope profits are soaring.


----------



## southernbelle43

indiaink said:


> This is their deal with the devil. I hope profits are soaring.


I assure you WalMart has NO BV's.  This is just the devil in the cyber world who monitors every key stroke you enter and tries to lure you to a site with lies.  I am fortunate to have a son who is a cyber security professional. He gets paid to try and hack corporate systems to identify vulnerabilities. How fun is that.  So he keeps watch over me and my computer habits.


----------



## V0N1B2

*cough*


----------



## southernbelle43

V0N1B2 said:


> *cough*
> View attachment 4629970


Omg I had no idea!  I thought they were advertising handbags. To be honest I have never heard of BV perfume. (hanging my head in shame emoji).  Plus I should have known that anything Von says is fact!


----------



## diane278

Just when I thought it was safe to be online......
The future looks bleak....I didn’t sign in for the price. I couldn’t take any more pain....


----------



## V0N1B2




----------



## indiaink

Yep. Deals with the devil.


----------



## southernbelle43

Darn. This is worse than I thought!  Talk about cheapening the  brand.  Wow.


----------



## southernbelle43

indiaink said:


> Yep. Deals with the devil.


You were correct!


----------



## JenJBS

Just saw this beauty. Purple is my favorite color. My heart wants this bag... Really, really wants it. The size is good. But... I don't have many formal/dressy events in my life, and a satin clutch (even with a chain) generally reads as more formal. (Doesn't it?)  Part of me says I could dress it down a bit. 

What are your thoughts? Could this bag work for more casual outfits?


----------



## indiaink

JenJBS said:


> Just saw this beauty. Purple is my favorite color. My heart wants this bag... Really, really wants it. The size is good. But... I don't have many formal/dressy events in my life, and a satin clutch (even with a chain) generally reads as more formal. (Doesn't it?)  Part of me says I could dress it down a bit.
> 
> What are your thoughts? Could this bag work for more casual outfits?


Oh, doll, I can see this with jeans and a white tee, clear as a bell.


----------



## JenJBS

indiaink said:


> Oh, doll, I can see this with jeans and a white tee, clear as a bell.



Thank you!  I don't own even one white tee; but do own a dozen black tees - long, short, and 3/4 sleeves, so I could do that look year round!


----------



## southernbelle43

JenJBS said:


> Just saw this beauty. Purple is my favorite color. My heart wants this bag... Really, really wants it. The size is good. But... I don't have many formal/dressy events in my life, and a satin clutch (even with a chain) generally reads as more formal. (Doesn't it?)  Part of me says I could dress it down a bit.
> 
> What are your thoughts? Could this bag work for more casual outfits?


Yes mam, as long as you have attitude you can wear it with what you want.


----------



## diane278

JenJBS said:


> Just saw this beauty. Purple is my favorite color. My heart wants this bag... Really, really wants it. The size is good. But... I don't have many formal/dressy events in my life, and a satin clutch (even with a chain) generally reads as more formal. (Doesn't it?)  Part of me says I could dress it down a bit.
> 
> What are your thoughts? Could this bag work for more casual outfits?


I think you could make it adapt to nearly any occasion.  Granted, mine’s not satin, but if I can carry a clutch while wearing hiking boots, you can make this chain knot work for you. I can guarantee that you’re more fashionable than I am!


----------



## JenJBS

Thanks! It's possible there are a couple pics of me that others have captioned 'Little Miss Attitude'...


----------



## JenJBS

diane278 said:


> I think you could make it adapt to nearly any occasion.  Granted, mine’s not satin, but if I can carry a clutch while wearing hiking boots, you can make this chain knot work for you. I can guarantee that you’re more fashionable than I am!
> View attachment 4630066



Thanks. Please don't sell yourself short on be fashionable. Your Lauren clutch is beautiful. I like the color.


----------



## southernbelle43

diane278 said:


> I think you could make it adapt to nearly any occasion.  Granted, mine’s not satin, but if I can carry a clutch while wearing hiking boots, you can make this chain knot work for you. I can guarantee that you’re more fashionable than I am!
> View attachment 4630066


And you always look chic!!  I love those boots!!


----------



## Zebra_Bv

diane278 said:


> Just when I thought it was safe to be online......
> The future looks bleak....I didn’t sign in for the price. I couldn’t take any more pain....
> 
> View attachment 4629982


OMG!! These are black bags with end of the year sale prices - 30% off!!


----------



## LLANeedle

southernbelle43 said:


> Darn. This is worse than I thought!  Talk about cheapening the  brand.  Wow.


Overstock used to carry BV bags


----------



## southernbelle43

LLANeedle said:


> Overstock used to carry BV bags


What. Where have I been?  No wonder you ladies, who have been long time supporters and lovers of Bottega Veneta, are so distressed.  I am sorry for all of you, sigh.


----------



## sonyamorris

Have seen today the whole collection of mini Venetas in the window of commission luxury shop in Rome... Someone just let them go all together!


----------



## muchstuff

sonyamorris said:


> Have seen today the whole collection of mini Venetas in the window of commission luxury shop in Rome... Someone just let them go all together!


Is that a grey one? I’ve not seen it in grey...


----------



## indiaink

sonyamorris said:


> Have seen today the whole collection of mini Venetas in the window of commission luxury shop in Rome... Someone just let them go all together!


I wonder if this shop has an online presence?


----------



## Nibb

muchstuff said:


> Is that a grey one? I’ve not seen it in grey...


I recently re-homed a grey one, part of my Swedish Death cleaning. It was an impulse buy that I rarely carried, a bit too small for me


----------



## muchstuff

Nibb said:


> View attachment 4630439
> 
> I recently re-homed a grey one, part of my Swedish Death cleaning. It was an impulse buy that I rarely carried, a bit too small for me


“Swedish Death Cleaning”


----------



## southernbelle43

JenJBS said:


> Thanks! It's possible there are a couple pics of me that others have captioned 'Little Miss Attitude'...


Yea, then you can wear it with anything! You go girl.


----------



## JenJBS

southernbelle43 said:


> Yea, then you can wear it with anything! You go girl.



Thank you!


----------



## grietje

muchstuff said:


> “Swedish Death Cleaning”



it’s a real thing.  I read the book.  It’s a lovely concept. The idea is to rehome, donate and declutter before your death so your loved ones don’t have to deal with all your stuff and they know who gets what of the things that remain.

I love to organize and have thought of offering this is as service to the elderly. Death cleaning is the literal translation form the Swedish phrase.


----------



## southernbelle43

grietje said:


> it’s a real thing.  I read the book.  It’s a lovely concept. The idea is to rehome, donate and declutter before your death so your loved ones don’t have to deal with all your stuff and they know who gets what of the things that remain.
> 
> I love to organize and have thought of offering this is as service to the elderly. Death cleaning is the literal translation form the Swedish phrase.


Being an older person I like that idea.


----------



## RT1

Wish my parents had done a bit of that.
We had a 3 story 6,000 sq. ft. house that was over 100 years old to empty in 2 weeks after it sold.
We had receipts from the 1920s, school books used by my aunts, uncles, and father!
It was a living nightmare!!!


----------



## whateve

grietje said:


> it’s a real thing.  I read the book.  It’s a lovely concept. The idea is to rehome, donate and declutter before your death so your loved ones don’t have to deal with all your stuff and they know who gets what of the things that remain.
> 
> I love to organize and have thought of offering this is as service to the elderly. Death cleaning is the literal translation form the Swedish phrase.


I've thought about doing it for my children, but I have no idea what items they would like to keep for themselves. For years before her death, my mom started giving my sister and me jewelry and things. She also planned and prepaid her own funeral, so after she died, with one phone call, everything was taken care of. 


RTone said:


> Wish my parents had done a bit of that.
> We had a 3 story 6,000 sq. ft. house that was over 100 years old to empty in 2 weeks after it sold.
> We had receipts from the 1920s, school books used by my aunts, uncles, and father!
> It was a living nightmare!!!


When my father died, my sister pretty much donated or threw everything away. I took several boxes of stuff, like the photo albums, because I couldn't stand the idea of my parent's lives ending up in the garbage. I'm too sentimental. It's been years and I've just started going through the stuff I took.


----------



## indiaink

I recently read of an older couple giving a ‘take it’ party, inviting friends and family, and having them take what they wanted when they left. Of course, they put aside what they wanted to keep. They cleaned house relatively easily. It was a great success.


----------



## southernbelle43

RTone said:


> Wish my parents had done a bit of that.
> We had a 3 story 6,000 sq. ft. house that was over 100 years old to empty in 2 weeks after it sold.
> We had receipts from the 1920s, school books used by my aunts, uncles, and father!
> It was a living nightmare!!!


It is sad you did not have a chance to browse through some of the things at a leisurely pace.  There may have been incredible historical gems there


----------



## whateve

indiaink said:


> I recently read of an older couple giving a ‘take it’ party, inviting friends and family, and having them take what they wanted when they left. Of course, they put aside what they wanted to keep. They cleaned house relatively easily. It was a great success.


This is a great idea!


----------



## grietje

whateve said:


> I've thought about doing it for my children, but I have no idea what items they would like to keep for themselves...


I highly recommend getting the book. It’s about a two hour read. It’s also about connecting with your mortality and opening with your children about it. And having the discussion of what your kids would want. 



indiaink said:


> I recently read of an older couple giving a ‘take it’ party, ...


The book talks about a reverse shower of sorts. 

The Gentle Art of Swedish Death Cleaning: How to Free Yourself and Your Family from a... https://www.amazon.com/dp/1501173243/ref=cm_sw_r_sms_apip_TAvdTZYsP9nzP


----------



## jbags07

sonyamorris said:


> Have seen today the whole collection of mini Venetas in the window of commission luxury shop in Rome... Someone just let them go all together!


Be still my mini Veneta loving heart


----------



## jbags07

Nibb said:


> View attachment 4630439
> 
> I recently re-homed a grey one, part of my Swedish Death cleaning. It was an impulse buy that I rarely carried, a bit too small for me


What a beauty!  Ok @muchstuff. Lets start hunting gray minis


----------



## jbags07

indiaink said:


> I recently read of an older couple giving a ‘take it’ party, inviting friends and family, and having them take what they wanted when they left. Of course, they put aside what they wanted to keep. They cleaned house relatively easily. It was a great success.


I love this. What an incredible concept. Its brilliant.


----------



## muchstuff

grietje said:


> it’s a real thing.  I read the book.  It’s a lovely concept. The idea is to rehome, donate and declutter before your death so your loved ones don’t have to deal with all your stuff and they know who gets what of the things that remain.
> 
> I love to organize and have thought of offering this is as service to the elderly. Death cleaning is the literal translation form the Swedish phrase.


Ah, excuse me for laughing but I thought it was @Nibb  's personal view of de-cluttering.  It's actually a good idea, I'm constantly getting rid of stuff but things like my handbag collection, art work, etc., should really be figured out so no one else has to.


----------



## muchstuff

RTone said:


> Wish my parents had done a bit of that.
> We had a 3 story 6,000 sq. ft. house that was over 100 years old to empty in 2 weeks after it sold.
> We had receipts from the 1920s, school books used by my aunts, uncles, and father!
> It was a living nightmare!!!


My sympathies, we had my MIL's house of 65 years to empty when she moved into an independent living apartment and it took MONTHS.


----------



## muchstuff

jbags07 said:


> What a beauty!  Ok @muchstuff. Lets start hunting gray minis


I'm on it!


----------



## jbags07

..


----------



## Nibb

grietje said:


> it’s a real thing.  I read the book.  It’s a lovely concept. The idea is to rehome, donate and declutter before your death so your loved ones don’t have to deal with all your stuff and they know who gets what of the things that remain.
> 
> I love to organize and have thought of offering this is as service to the elderly. Death cleaning is the literal translation form the Swedish phrase.


The concept is sweet and I think that no matter what stage or age in life your at its healthy to have your house in order. You never know what tomorrow will bring. I would love it if my family found joy in treasures they find in my home instead of junk and clutter that causes grief.


----------



## Nibb

RTone said:


> Wish my parents had done a bit of that.
> We had a 3 story 6,000 sq. ft. house that was over 100 years old to empty in 2 weeks after it sold.
> We had receipts from the 1920s, school books used by my aunts, uncles, and father!
> It was a living nightmare!!!


I’m sorry you had to deal with that, I think it makes the grieving longer and a bit more painful.


----------



## Nibb

grietje said:


> it’s a real thing.  I read the book.  It’s a lovely concept. The idea is to rehome, donate and declutter before your death so your loved ones don’t have to deal with all your stuff and they know who gets what of the things that remain.
> 
> I love to organize and have thought of offering this is as service to the elderly. Death cleaning is the literal translation form the Swedish phrase.


I have not read the book but love the concept. The surprising thing for me is how happy it’s made me to see some of my treasures passed on to others who are absolutely delighted to have them.


----------



## grietje

I don’t have a lot of clutter and I’m not particularly sentimental but I do have a few things are sentimental to me. Those I know I need to throw away at some point. 

 My diary at age 13 is absolutely hysterical to me but let’s face it — it’s junk. The same with a wicker donkey I got in Spain when I was 10. And my noodle 3 wise men I made when I was in 5th grade. I will throw them away at some point. Just not now.

But my grandmothers tea service? I would want to see if my cousin’s kids wanted it since it’s their great great grandmother. If not, I’d donate that.

It’s just having a plan for what remains.


----------



## Nibb

The wicker donkey sounds amazing.


----------



## Nibb

grietje said:


> I highly recommend getting the book. It’s about a two hour read. It’s also about connecting with your mortality and opening with your children about it. And having the discussion of what your kids would want.
> 
> 
> The book talks about a reverse shower of sorts.
> 
> The Gentle Art of Swedish Death Cleaning: How to Free Yourself and Your Family from a... https://www.amazon.com/dp/1501173243/ref=cm_sw_r_sms_apip_TAvdTZYsP9nzP


Well because I’ve been cleaning out and passing things on for the past couple of months I will get the book and read it tomorrow. Hopefully I can get my DH to read the book too, our garage is frightful, he likes to keep things because we may need them someday


----------



## muchstuff

Nibb said:


> Well because I’ve been cleaning out and passing things on for the past couple of months I will get the book and read it tomorrow. Hopefully I can get my DH to read the book too, our garage is frightful, he likes to keep things because we may need them someday


Is it a male trait? My DH is the same. .


----------



## Nibb

jbags07 said:


> What a beauty!  Ok @muchstuff. Lets start hunting gray minis


I think the color is Krim, that bag recently sat on FPs outlet site for like a month. Check back it may be returned, it’s in good shape but the zipper drags a bit, needs wax.


----------



## Nibb

muchstuff said:


> Is it a male trait? My DH is the same. .


Lol, sometimes I edit our trash by stashing things he may want to keep and toss that stuff straight into the trash truck as it drives by. We’re a bit eccentric. ​


----------



## muchstuff

Nibb said:


> Lol, sometimes I edit our trash by stashing things he may want to keep and toss that stuff straight into the trash truck as it drives by. We’re a bit eccentric. ​


I’ve had to intervene on more than one occasion. I assured him that, if we ever do build a cabin on a piece of land somewhere, I’m sure we could buy a set of NEW dishes rather than keeping the ones he had when we met.


----------



## sonyamorris

indiaink said:


> I wonder if this shop has an online presence?


They did not sell online unfortunately!
But for who in Rome they have a layaway...so much temptation!


----------



## southernbelle43

Nibb said:


> Well because I’ve been cleaning out and passing things on for the past couple of months I will get the book and read it tomorrow. Hopefully I can get my DH to read the book too, our garage is frightful, he likes to keep things because we may need them someday


Are you married to my husband!


----------



## indiaink

sonyamorris said:


> They did not sell online unfortunately!
> But for who in Rome they have a layaway...so much temptation!


Ah well, it's for the best. I carried my Dune Mini out last night and was irritated all over again. I am not a small bag/clutch person, I gotta have a longer strap. I seriously thought about framing one, but I'm going to re-home my three guys as well!


----------



## grietje

Nibb said:


> Well because I’ve been cleaning out and passing things on for the past couple of months I will get the book and read it tomorrow. Hopefully I can get my DH to read the book too, our garage is frightful, he likes to keep things because we may need them someday



My husband is a paper collector.  Articles, binders, etc.  We moved three years ago and what was boxed is still in boxes and I think it should go but he hangs on. Every six months or so I make him go through the pile that accumulates. He has his own office and so as long as it goes there, it’s out of sight out of mind.  What’s strange though is he really hates clutter.  Just yesterday he was feeling angsty about the spin bike I ordered for our gym.  He’s worried it’ll look too full.  Go figure.


----------



## jbags07

Nibb said:


> I think the color is Krim, that bag recently sat on FPs outlet site for like a month. Check back it may be returned, it’s in good shape but the zipper drags a bit, needs wax.


How did i miss that! I check FP everyday but never think to check the outlet......

Edit, just checked the outlet and its not listed....


----------



## jbags07

indiaink said:


> Ah well, it's for the best. I carried my Dune Mini out last night and was irritated all over again. I am not a small bag/clutch person, I gotta have a longer strap. I seriously thought about framing one, but I'm going to re-home my three guys as well!



You really do have to only bring the essentials....its too bad i already have those exact 3 bags or i would take them off your hands lol.... the size works great for me for many outings.....

Curious, what kind of shape is your mini Tiger in?


----------



## indiaink

jbags07 said:


> You really do have to only bring the essentials....its too bad i already have those exact 3 bags or i would take them off your hands lol.... the size works great for me for many outings.....
> 
> Curious, what kind of shape is your mini Tiger in?


It's in new shape. All of the three are like that - I think people bought these and put them in the back of their closet or something, Which is pretty much what I've done. I'm rethinking the 'basics' thing - of course, that's sensible.


----------



## southernbelle43

grietje said:


> My husband is a paper collector.  Articles, binders, etc.  We moved three years ago and what was boxed is still in boxes and I think it should go but he hangs on. Every six months or so I make him go through the pile that accumulates. He has his own office and so as long as it goes there, it’s out of sight out of mind.  What’s strange though is he really hates clutter.  Just yesterday he was feeling angsty about the spin bike I ordered for our gym.  He’s worried it’ll look too full.  Go figure.


Its on the Y chromosome. They cannot help it.


----------



## Mousse

Argh... more chains and fringe for the pre-fall collection.


https://www.purseblog.com/bottega-v...wsletter&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=mailer


----------



## indiaink

Mousse said:


> Argh... more chains and fringe for the pre-fall collection.
> 
> 
> https://www.purseblog.com/bottega-v...wsletter&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=mailer


J, thanks for this - you have NO idea how happy this makes me.  Giddy, in fact. So giddy I just bought a metallic Bronze Lauren 1980 clutch from my fav Japanese reseller.


----------



## Mousse

indiaink said:


> J, thanks for this - you have NO idea how happy this makes me.  Giddy, in fact. So giddy I just bought a metallic Bronze Lauren 1980 clutch from my fav Japanese reseller.



It’s time to invest in classic, vintage BVs.


----------



## Mousse

The pre-Spring catalog just delivered. It’s really heavy on the chain gang look.


----------



## Nibb

Mousse said:


> Argh... more chains and fringe for the pre-fall collection.
> 
> 
> https://www.purseblog.com/bottega-v...wsletter&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=mailer


I like the colors, I think I really like the black flap bag but it would depend if it has a strap or handle, it’s difficult to tell from the photo what’s going on, the model has a death grip on it. The rest not so much, too severe and costume like.


----------



## RT1

Nibb said:


> I like the colors, I think I really like the black flap bag but it would depend if it has a strap or handle, it’s difficult to tell from the photo what’s going on, the model has a death grip on it. The rest not so much, too severe and costume like.





Mousse said:


> Argh... more chains and fringe for the pre-fall collection.
> 
> https://www.purseblog.com/bottega-v...wsletter&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=mailer



What’s the draw for the heavy chains and looong fringe on these bags?
Or, for that matter, bags that can double as “sleeping bags.”


----------



## jbags07

Mousse said:


> Argh... more chains and fringe for the pre-fall collection.
> 
> 
> https://www.purseblog.com/bottega-v...wsletter&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=mailer


One of the comments mentioned that they are discontinuing the Veneta completely? Is this true? I have bought some minis and mediums on the secondary market, but was planning in a few months to get a Nero medium new ....will it not be available anymore?


----------



## jeune_fille

jbags07 said:


> One of the comments mentioned that they are discontinuing the Veneta completely? Is this true? I have bought some minis and mediums on the secondary market, but was planning in a few months to get a Nero medium new ....will it not be available anymore?



I think they are discontinuing it. You will not find it in the website anymore and the stock worldwide is diminishing. You can ask your SA. But from the point of the creative director it made sense. The old style is not thematically relevant to his vision.


----------



## muchstuff

jeune_fille said:


> I think they are discontinuing it. You will not find it in the website anymore and the stock worldwide is diminishing. You can ask your SA. But from the point of the creative director it made sense. The old style is not thematically relevant to his vision.


It's not but it's a shame there isn't room in the collection for the iconic bags as a nod to the long-time loyal buyers of the brand.


----------



## muchstuff

Mousse said:


> Argh... more chains and fringe for the pre-fall collection.
> 
> 
> https://www.purseblog.com/bottega-v...wsletter&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=mailer


I was just chatting with another TPFer about the new collection and this was my comment to her:

 "I'm not expecting to find anything for me in DL's collection but he's doing the same thing Gvasalia did for Balenciaga, he's making the brand relevant with his target audience. Gotta give him credit for that."

And I will give him credit for that as I continue to search for TM's beautiful bags. But if I'm going to be totally honest a couple of DL's styles are interesting enough to keep me watching. I'm curious to see how his stuff evolves and whether it settles into a groove where some of the long-time buyers may find the odd bag or two that excites them (although I anticipate that prices will continue to rise, ouch). I'll also go out on a limb (don't hurt me!) and say that there were a few of TM's styles that I found rather matronly, and I'm in my 60s. So some change is good, at least IMHO.


----------



## jbags07

jeune_fille said:


> I think they are discontinuing it. You will not find it in the website anymore and the stock worldwide is diminishing. You can ask your SA. But from the point of the creative director it made sense. The old style is not thematically relevant to his vision.


Wow, i am surprised.... i understand DL has a new vision, but phasing out the Veneta, imo, is like Chanel phasing out the Classic Flap...


----------



## jbags07

muchstuff said:


> I was just chatting with another TPFer about the new collection and this was my comment to her:
> 
> "I'm not expecting to find anything for me in DL's collection but he's doing the same thing Gvasalia did for Balenciaga, he's making the brand relevant with his target audience. Gotta give him credit for that."
> 
> And I will give him credit for that as I continue to search for TM's beautiful bags. But if I'm going to be totally honest a couple of DL's styles are interesting enough to keep me watching. I'm curious to see how his stuff evolves and whether it settles into a groove where some of the long-time buyers may find the odd bag or two that excites them (although I anticipate that prices will continue to rise, ouch). I'll also go out on a limb (don't hurt me!) and say that there were a few of TM's styles that I found rather matronly, and I'm in my 60s. So some change is good, at least IMHO.



+1, agree with everything you said.


----------



## JenJBS

muchstuff said:


> I was just chatting with another TPFer about the new collection and this was my comment to her:
> 
> "I'm not expecting to find anything for me in DL's collection but he's doing the same thing Gvasalia did for Balenciaga, he's making the brand relevant with his target audience. Gotta give him credit for that."
> 
> And I will give him credit for that as I continue to search for TM's beautiful bags. But if I'm going to be totally honest a couple of DL's styles are interesting enough to keep me watching. I'm curious to see how his stuff evolves and whether it settles into a groove where some of the long-time buyers may find the odd bag or two that excites them (although I anticipate that prices will continue to rise, ouch). I'll also go out on a limb (don't hurt me!) and say that there were a few of TM's styles that I found rather matronly, and I'm in my 60s. So some change is good, at least IMHO.



Very well said! Such great points.


----------



## indiaink

Now that I am in a better position to afford BV (I wasn't always), I will NEVER pay the prices they are asking now, but will take my dollars to another fashion house. This isn't so much a difference of creative directors, but a complete turnaround of what I thought BV stood for - artisanal craftsmanship and quiet luxury. Neither of those two things are present in DL's collections.


----------



## muchstuff

JenJBS said:


> Very well said! Such great points.


Thanks!


----------



## southernbelle43

I have already moved on and found  great quality, stylish and reasonably priced bags from indie designers in France and Italy.


----------



## muchstuff

jbags07 said:


> Wow, i am surprised.... i understand DL has a new vision, but phasing out the Veneta, imo, is like Chanel phasing out the Classic Flap...


 @jeune_fille  I just checked the website, the medium Veneta is still there, in black and brown.


----------



## indiaink

southernbelle43 said:


> I have already moved on and found  great quality, stylish and reasonably priced bags from indie designers in France and Italy.


Do tell in the 'Confession time so sorry I cheated' thread, please!


----------



## southernbelle43

indiaink said:


> Do tell in the 'Confession time so sorry I cheated' thread, please!


Two are on their way now.  Will share when they get here!


----------



## diane278

Goldilocks here is $9,200......as seen in the new catalog....


----------



## V0N1B2

Yeah but you can get the Sponge 20 for only $4,980 so... total bargain 

For the ladies discussing the Veneta upthread: it always seemed to me that when BV was getting ready to dump a silhouette, they only ever offered it in Nero and Ebano for it's last year/season of availability (like the Belly and Large Campana for example).   Last time I checked, the website had only four TM-era designs available; the Veneta, Chain Tote, Classic Cabat, and the Knot - with the Knot and stretch Knot available in satin only.  It's my opinion that all with the exception of the Cabat* will be gone by the end of the summer, along with the classic (1cm) intrecciato.
Where is the Olimpia that all the SAs swore up and down was "not going anywhere"? How 'bout The Nodini?

*and even that I think will be gone by the end of 2020.

All my opinion of course.


----------



## jeune_fille

muchstuff said:


> @jeune_fille  I just checked the website, the medium Veneta is still there, in black and brown.



Oops.. yep you are right, I misread her post and thought she was looking for large veneta.  
I was just looking at old Pre Fall RTWs and bags. The designs are really miles apart. But that's just me.


----------



## jeune_fille

9200??!! I cant believe it. That's already more than a Cabat.


----------



## RT1

jeune_fille said:


> 9200??!! I cant believe it. That's already more than a Cabat.



These prices have completely ruled me out of the “NEW” market.
I’m searching for the older “good” stuff!

Besides, I think this bag is hideous...just MHO!


----------



## indiaink

diane278 said:


> Goldilocks here is $9,200......as seen in the new catalog....
> View attachment 4634859


Was DL alive when the Star Trek "Tribble" episode came out? Surely not.


----------



## southernbelle43

diane278 said:


> Goldilocks here is $9,200......as seen in the new catalog....
> View attachment 4634859


Bwah ha ha ha.  Tell me this is a joke and DL and his buddies are laughing at women.


----------



## southernbelle43

indiaink said:


> Was DL alive when the Star Trek "Tribble" episode came out? Surely not.


Tribbles looked a heck of a lot better.


----------



## muchstuff

RTone said:


> These prices have completely ruled me out of the “NEW” market.
> I’m searching for the older “good” stuff!
> 
> Besides, I think this bag is hideous...just MHO!


$12K range for us Canadians!


----------



## RT1

muchstuff said:


> $12K range for us Canadians!



That’s just insane!!!!
These luxury designers are literally pricing themselves out of “normal” people’s budgets.

Guess they are going for the super rich folks...or out of business.


----------



## muchstuff

RTone said:


> That’s just insane!!!!
> These luxury designers are literally pricing themselves out of “normal” people’s budgets.
> 
> Guess they are going for the super rich folks...or out of business.


They've pretty much always been out of range for me (pre-loved is fine for my budget!) but yes, it's getting more than a little ridiculous.


----------



## indiaink

.


----------



## grietje

V0N1B2 said:


> ... It's my opinion that all with the exception of the Cabat* will be gone by the end of the summer, along with the classic (1cm) intrecciato.
> Where is the Olimpia that all the SAs swore up and down was "not going anywhere"? How 'bout The Nodini?...



The Olimpia has been revamped so I guess technically it's still there.  And I am recalling the Nodini shape will stay but it'll be the 1.5cm.

Supposedly, the Cabat would still be offered in the 1cm weave, but I wouldn't be at all surprised if that changes too.

Ugh...  I'm glad I bought the Oxblood and Amaranto Nodini when I did (1cm weave) and I'll enjoy the suede Jodie.  But my struggles with BV's direction and my optimism is diminishing.  I guess what I care about mostly is that the SAs (Notably Carmel) do well and thrive.


----------



## muchstuff

The Shoulder does resemble the Veneta as well.


----------



## grietje

indiaink said:


> I wonder if we should request the BV forum be broken into two - Bottega Veneta TM and Bottega Veneta DL - because, to be honest, it's not fair to the folks who really like DL's designs when so many of us are not very nice about it. I don't think we EVER expected Bottega Veneta to turn into something so unfamiliar to so many of us. Should I do a 'poll' thread?



There's a part of me that thinks this is a fabulous idea.  I feel badly about my negativity.  But I think this is 'us' experiencing a big change--or perhaps an evolution.  And BV is still BV--it's just not my BV.  When the other main design house made big changes, I think the forums stayed as one and there was probably much discussion about the change. So I guess we should hang in there


----------



## indiaink

grietje said:


> There's a part of me that thinks this is a fabulous idea.  I feel badly about my negativity.  But I think this is 'us' experiencing a big change--or perhaps an evolution.  And BV is still BV--it's just not my BV.  When the other main design house made big changes, I think the forums stayed as one and there was probably much discussion about the change. So I guess we should hang in there


You're right, which is why I severely edited my post. For me, I need to understand that BV will never be what I fell in love with again - and I also need to realize I have everything I want from BV, so why bi*tch about it, ya know?


----------



## southernbelle43

muchstuff said:


> They've pretty much always been out of range for me (pre-loved is fine for my budget!) but yes, it's getting more than a little ridiculous.


Pre owned is wonderful.


----------



## southernbelle43

southernbelle43 said:


> Pre owned is wonderful.


LOL I wrote something VERY negative but before I posted I happened to see the above posts about negativity, so I deleted it. I don't want to make anyone feel bad if they like these bags. Plus I was around in the 70's and when I look back at some of the clothes I wore I cannot afford to be throwing stones!!! They were hideous.
And I clearly do not know the fashion world, but I never claimed to...


He got designer of the year!


----------



## muchstuff

southernbelle43 said:


> LOL I wrote something VERY negative but before I posted I happened to see the above posts about negativity, so I deleted it. I don't want to make anyone feel bad if they like these bags. Plus I was around in the 70's and when I look back at some of the clothes I wore I cannot afford to be throwing stones!!! They were hideous.
> And I clearly do not know the fashion world, but I never claimed to...
> View attachment 4635300
> 
> He got designer of the year!


Oh please let's don't look back to the 70s! I'm trying so hard to forget .


----------



## Nibb

muchstuff said:


> The Shoulder does resemble the Veneta as well.
> View attachment 4635265


The price on that bag turned my stomach.


----------



## muchstuff

Nibb said:


> The price on that bag turned my stomach.


Yeah it's pretty outrageous.


----------



## Nibb

southernbelle43 said:


> LOL I wrote something VERY negative but before I posted I happened to see the above posts about negativity, so I deleted it. I don't want to make anyone feel bad if they like these bags. Plus I was around in the 70's and when I look back at some of the clothes I wore I cannot afford to be throwing stones!!! They were hideous.
> And I clearly do not know the fashion world, but I never claimed to...
> View attachment 4635300
> 
> He got designer of the year!


I have noticed that some very sweet people who love the new bags are checking out the BV threads. I have decided if I cannot like or a compliment post then I need to politely shut up.


----------



## RT1

Nibb said:


> The price on that bag turned my stomach.



Who can really justify paying that kind of $$$ for a bag?
Obviously, BV is catering to a different clientele than most of us here!



muchstuff said:


> Oh please let's don't look back to the 70s! I'm trying so hard to forget .



Good Times never to be forgotten.
We were young and a bit on the “wild” side.


----------



## RT1

Nibb said:


> The price on that bag turned my stomach.



Who can really justify paying that kind of $$$ for a bag?
Obviously, BV is catering to a different clientele than most of us here!



muchstuff said:


> Oh please let's don't look back to the 70s! I'm trying so hard to forget .



Good Times never to be forgotten.
We were young and a bit on the “wild” side.


----------



## southernbelle43

Nibb said:


> I have noticed that some very sweet people who love the new bags are checking out the BV threads. I have decided if I cannot like or a compliment a post then I need to politely shut up.


Good advice.  I will do the same.


----------



## sngsk

V0N1B2 said:


> Yeah but you can get the Sponge 20 for only $4,980



I tried on the Sponge 20 in gold alil while back and, surprisingly, did not hate it as much as I thought I would. 

Don't get me wrong, I still do not quite get the direction DL is taking BV entirely and no way am I going to drop almost 5 grand on the Sponge 20. However, it might be something I may consider getting on the resale market - at a drastically reduced price, of course.

I think the quality, craftmanship and amount of work that has gone into making the Sponge, (albeit possibly having been inspired by "rubbish" ) can only truly be appreciated in person. 

The Sponge 20 looks alot larger than the Pouch 20- almost the size of a Lauren. I have attached some photos for size reference. For reference, I am about 5"3 and a US size 2.


----------



## muchstuff

sngsk said:


> I tried on the Sponge 20 in gold alil while back and, surprisingly, did not hate it as much as I thought I would.
> 
> Don't get me wrong, I still do not quite get the direction DL is taking BV entirely and no way am I going to drop almost 5 grand on the Sponge 20. However, it might be something I may consider getting on the resale market - at a drastically reduced price, of course.
> 
> I think the quality, craftmanship and amount of work that has gone into making the Sponge, (albeit possibly having been inspired by "rubbish" ) can only truly be appreciated in person.
> 
> The Sponge 20 looks alot larger than the Pouch 20- almost the size of a Lauren. I have attached some photos for size reference. For reference, I am about 5"3 and a US size 2.


I saw it IRL as well and I have to admit it's better-looking than I expected. Still nothing I'd personally carry but it looks good on you. But it's massively over-priced IMHO.


----------



## sngsk

muchstuff said:


> it's massively over-priced IMHO.


Couldn't agree more.


----------



## Nibb

Oops, please delete


----------



## Nibb

sngsk said:


> I tried on the Sponge 20 in gold alil while back and, surprisingly, did not hate it as much as I thought I would.
> 
> Don't get me wrong, I still do not quite get the direction DL is taking BV entirely and no way am I going to drop almost 5 grand on the Sponge 20. However, it might be something I may consider getting on the resale market - at a drastically reduced price, of course.
> 
> I think the quality, craftmanship and amount of work that has gone into making the Sponge, (albeit possibly having been inspired by "rubbish" ) can only truly be appreciated in person.
> 
> The Sponge 20 looks alot larger than the Pouch 20- almost the size of a Lauren. I have attached some photos for size reference. For reference, I am about 5"3 and a US size 2.


You make that bag look stylish and wearable. Bravo!


----------



## RT1

sngsk said:


> I tried on the Sponge 20 in gold alil while back and, surprisingly, did not hate it as much as I thought I would.
> 
> Don't get me wrong, I still do not quite get the direction DL is taking BV entirely and no way am I going to drop almost 5 grand on the Sponge 20. However, it might be something I may consider getting on the resale market - at a drastically reduced price, of course.
> 
> I think the quality, craftmanship and amount of work that has gone into making the Sponge, (albeit possibly having been inspired by "rubbish" ) can only truly be appreciated in person.
> 
> The Sponge 20 looks alot larger than the Pouch 20- almost the size of a Lauren. I have attached some photos for size reference. For reference, I am about 5"3 and a US size 2.



That bag looks great on you.
Very stylish, but you always look great!


----------



## H’sKisses

DH likes The Sponge. Or at least appreciates the quality of it. He doesn’t think it’s worth the retail price, though. If it ever comes up in the resale market at a severely discounted rate, I may consider. But it still doesn’t look like BV.


----------



## ksuromax

Can somebody tell me wth is this??


----------



## ksuromax

i popped into boutique today, it was EMPTY, not a single person inside. 
I feel sorry for the SAs  
not a single bag looked appealing


----------



## Nibb

ksuromax said:


> Can somebody tell me wth is this??


Shameful


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> Can somebody tell me wth is this??


Yikes


----------



## grietje

@ksuromax, Holy coincidence!  I’ve always liked Miu Miu but this seems like a copy.  I should BV should be flattered.


----------



## Gabs007

diane278 said:


> Goldilocks here is $9,200......as seen in the new catalog....
> View attachment 4634859



Is somebody missing a long haired guinea pig?


----------



## V0N1B2

I don't see the big deal. He's been ripping off old Celine styles since he joined BV, right down to using calfskin, bonded suede interiors, and that tacky gold hardware.
His "Pouch" certainly isn't original, he just tweaked the shape a bit.  I mean he even stole Phoebe Philo's colours for it. Black, Tan/Caramel, and Bordeaux 
The Marie Bag is a rip off of the Box Bag, directly copying the way the handle adjusts, to the waythe clasp, and where the branding is located.
The "Swoop" et al. look similar to the Small C Charm bags.
Same for shoes. Please dont make me post photos of those hooves, I get PTSD just browsing the website these days.


----------



## diane278

I’m guessing the knot is nearly gone, as it’s now “store only” according to the website.


----------



## whateve

Gabs007 said:


> Is somebody missing a long haired guinea pig?


I used to have one....


----------



## Gabs007

whateve said:


> I used to have one....



Bet you didn't think you would discover it camouflaged as a handbag again!


----------



## ksuromax

grietje said:


> @ksuromax, Holy coincidence!  I’ve always liked Miu Miu but this seems like a copy.  I should BV should be flattered.


a bad copy, i must say...


----------



## Gabs007

ksuromax said:


> a bad copy, i must say...



Actually I  do prefer the way Miu Miu did the bag, not too keen on the big Miu Miu label though


----------



## ksuromax

Gabs007 said:


> Actually I  do prefer the way Miu Miu did the bag, not too keen on the big Miu Miu label though


i am surprised to see that they not only copied the weaving, but also the size/model, mini Cabat, Cassette, Bucket Cabat... absolute rip-off! 
if it was Zara, or, H&M, or anything similar i would understand, but MM? and all designs at the same time? what will be next?? the Pouch??


----------



## Gabs007

ksuromax said:


> i am surprised to see that they not only copied the weaving, but also the size/model, mini Cabat, Cassette, Bucket Cabat... absolute rip-off!
> if it was Zara, or, H&M, or anything similar i would understand, but MM? and all designs at the same time? what will be next?? the Pouch??



Seriously, considering the rubbish BV now puts out, totally love this bag which is possibly also more reasonably priced, I think BV dug their own grave, people hopefully buy due to design, quality and worth, if the Miu Miu does that while BV decides to sell exploded guinea pigs and puts their name on it, I can deal with the label, can't deal with the new stuff BV puts out for outrageous prices, they phase out the woven trade mark, somebody else picks it up


----------



## indiaink

Gabs007 said:


> Seriously, considering the rubbish BV now puts out, totally love this bag which is possibly also more reasonably priced, I think BV dug their own grave, people hopefully buy due to design, quality and worth, if the Miu Miu does that while *BV decides to sell exploded guinea pigs* and puts their name on it, I can deal with the label, can't deal with the new stuff BV puts out for outrageous prices, they phase out the woven trade mark, somebody else picks it up


----------



## Nibb

I blame everything on the Tribbles after all they are trouble, They are to blame for the plagiarisms, Exploding guinea pigs, an epic rant, and of course the discontinued TM designs. Dang Tribbles, little buggers.


----------



## Gabs007

Nibb said:


> I blame everything on the Tribbles after all they are trouble, They are to blame for the plagiarisms, Exploding guinea pigs, an epic rant, and of course the discontinued TM designs. Dang Tribbles, little buggers.



Actually that bag totally looks like a Tribble...

Actually less of an epic rant, just simply that personally I am glad they change the design, less temptation to spend $$$$$


----------



## doni

ksuromax said:


> Can somebody tell me wth is this??


Wow 

It looks like Michael Kors or something, I cannot believe Miuccia Prada would be behind something like this, she must have lost control of MiuMiu altogether by now...


----------



## doni

V0N1B2 said:


> I don't see the big deal. He's been ripping off old Celine styles since he joined BV, right down to using calfskin, bonded suede interiors, and that tacky gold hardware.
> His "Pouch" certainly isn't original, he just tweaked the shape a bit.  I mean he even stole Phoebe Philo's colours for it. Black, Tan/Caramel, and Bordeaux
> The Marie Bag is a rip off of the Box Bag, directly copying the way the handle adjusts, to the waythe clasp, and where the branding is located.
> The "Swoop" et al. look similar to the Small C Charm bags.
> Same for shoes. Please dont make me post photos of those hooves, I get PTSD just browsing the website these days.
> []



I wouldn’t say he stole Phoebe designs exactly as he was in Celine for 7 years and the Celine pouch could arguably have been his doing.  That is his style and dna I guess.


----------



## V0N1B2

doni said:


> I wouldn’t say he stole Phoebe designs exactly as he was in Celine for 7 years and the Celine pouch could arguably have been his doing.  That is his style and dna I guess.


Oh my bad. I thought he was the director of ready to wear for Céline, I didn’t realize he designed their handbags too.


----------



## ksuromax

diane278 said:


> I’m guessing the knot is nearly gone, as it’s now “store only” according to the website.
> View attachment 4637115


if it's true, then i sincerely hope that one of the four is DL!


----------



## southernbelle43

Nibb said:


> I blame everything on the Tribbles after all they are trouble, They are to blame for the plagiarisms, Exploding guinea pigs, an epic rant, and of course the discontinued TM designs. Dang Tribbles, little buggers.


Not to mention global warming.  Those little imps are nasty!


----------



## indiaink

OH my GOSH, I received my might-as-well-be-new The Lauren 1980 clutch today, gorgeous dark copper, and wow - I understand the cult following this bag has. I will do a reveal tomorrow, was pressed for time today.


----------



## Nibb

indiaink said:


> OH my GOSH, I received my might-as-well-be-new The Lauren 1980 clutch today, gorgeous dark copper, and wow - I understand the cult following this bag has. I will do a reveal tomorrow, was pressed for time today.


Can’t wait to see it, I’m sure it’s a beauty, congrats on the lovely addition to your collection.


----------



## lilone

I just purchased my first BV bag last week and I am in love with it!  The leather and quality of the bag are unreal!  I am bit surprised about how negative everyone seems to be about BV on this thread.  I have handbags from many different fashion houses, including the usual suspects (Chanel, LV, Hermes) and I find the BV to be really amazing.  No, not every style if for me, but the new styles are more contemporary.  I actually am glad that they are updating their look as I always passed by the boutique without feeling the urge to go in until some of the newer designs came out.  I hope they do well because, for me, the quality is on a different level than LV and recently, Chanel.


----------



## indiaink

lilone said:


> I just purchased my first BV bag last week and I am in love with it!  The leather and quality of the bag are unreal!  I am bit surprised about how negative everyone seems to be about BV on this thread.  I have handbags from many different fashion houses, including the usual suspects (Chanel, LV, Hermes) and I find the BV to be really amazing.  No, not every style if for me, but the new styles are more contemporary.  I actually am glad that they are updating their look as I always passed by the boutique without feeling the urge to go in until some of the newer designs came out.  I hope they do well because, for me, the quality is on a different level than LV and recently, Chanel.


We are not negative about BV, we are negative about Daniel Lee.


----------



## JenJBS

lilone said:


> I just purchased my first BV bag last week and I am in love with it!  The leather and quality of the bag are unreal!  I am bit surprised about how negative everyone seems to be about BV on this thread.  I have handbags from many different fashion houses, including the usual suspects (Chanel, LV, Hermes) and I find the BV to be really amazing.  No, not every style if for me, but the new styles are more contemporary.  I actually am glad that they are updating their look as I always passed by the boutique without feeling the urge to go in until some of the newer designs came out.  I hope they do well because, for me, the quality is on a different level than LV and recently, Chanel.



Your new Pouch? Would love to see pics...


----------



## lilone

JenJBS said:


> Your new Pouch? Would love to see pics...


Yes I bought a Pouch 20 in a khaki color...I will take a picture in the next day and post!


----------



## JenJBS

lilone said:


> Yes I bought a Pouch 20 in a khaki color...I will take a picture in the next day and post!



Congratulations on your new bag.  I look forward to the pic.


----------



## jbags07

Nibb said:


> Shameful


+1


----------



## jbags07

V0N1B2 said:


> I don't see the big deal. He's been ripping off old Celine styles since he joined BV, right down to using calfskin, bonded suede interiors, and that tacky gold hardware.
> His "Pouch" certainly isn't original, he just tweaked the shape a bit.  I mean he even stole Phoebe Philo's colours for it. Black, Tan/Caramel, and Bordeaux
> The Marie Bag is a rip off of the Box Bag, directly copying the way the handle adjusts, to the waythe clasp, and where the branding is located.
> The "Swoop" et al. look similar to the Small C Charm bags.
> Same for shoes. Please dont make me post photos of those hooves, I get PTSD just browsing the website these days.
> View attachment 4637096
> 
> View attachment 4637097
> 
> View attachment 4637101


Holy cow, i was unaware of all of this thank you for this info....


----------



## grietje

If you noticed my avatar changed, it’s because we lost our dear hound Lesley.

https://www.coonhoundrescue.com/MEMORIALS/RANKINE.html

It’s fate that Marley entered our lives when she did.  Harry would have been a mess without a canine friend, and I think it applies to DH and I as well.


----------



## southernbelle43

grietje said:


> If you noticed my avatar changed, it’s because we lost our dear hound Lesley.
> 
> https://www.coonhoundrescue.com/MEMORIALS/RANKINE.html
> 
> It’s fate that Marley entered our lives when she did.  Harry would have been a mess without a canine friend, and I think it applies to DH and I as well.


So sorry, losing a loved pet is like losing a family member.  Thank goodness for Marley!


----------



## muchstuff

grietje said:


> If you noticed my avatar changed, it’s because we lost our dear hound Lesley.
> 
> https://www.coonhoundrescue.com/MEMORIALS/RANKINE.html
> 
> It’s fate that Marley entered our lives when she did.  Harry would have been a mess without a canine friend, and I think it applies to DH and I as well.



I know how hard it is. I hope Lesley and my boy Brillo find each other and become friends . EDIT: I just read the obit, my Dad passed on the same day as your Lesley and he loved dogs so hoping they meet up too.


----------



## indiaink

@grietje Mark and I are sorry for your loss. Lesley was a good, good girl. She was a true gentle spirit. I hope Marley and Meathead had a chance to say goodbye.


----------



## Nibb

grietje said:


> If you noticed my avatar changed, it’s because we lost our dear hound Lesley.
> 
> https://www.coonhoundrescue.com/MEMORIALS/RANKINE.html
> 
> It’s fate that Marley entered our lives when she did.  Harry would have been a mess without a canine friend, and I think it applies to DH and I as well.


I’m so sorry, RIP sweet Lesley


----------



## whateve

grietje said:


> If you noticed my avatar changed, it’s because we lost our dear hound Lesley.
> 
> https://www.coonhoundrescue.com/MEMORIALS/RANKINE.html
> 
> It’s fate that Marley entered our lives when she did.  Harry would have been a mess without a canine friend, and I think it applies to DH and I as well.





muchstuff said:


> I know how hard it is. I hope Lesley and my boy Brillo find each other and become friends . EDIT: I just read the obit, my Dad passed on the same day as your Lesley and he loved dogs so hoping they meet up too.


I'm sorry for your losses.


----------



## muchstuff

whateve said:


> I'm sorry for your losses.


Thanks .


----------



## grietje

muchstuff said:


> ...my Dad passed on the same day as your Lesley and he loved dogs so hoping they meet up too.



I think they would.  Take good care during this tough time.


----------



## ksuromax

grietje said:


> If you noticed my avatar changed, it’s because we lost our dear hound Lesley.
> 
> https://www.coonhoundrescue.com/MEMORIALS/RANKINE.html
> 
> It’s fate that Marley entered our lives when she did.  Harry would have been a mess without a canine friend, and I think it applies to DH and I as well.


i'm so sorry!


----------



## muchstuff

grietje said:


> I think they would.  Take good care during this tough time.


You too my friend.


----------



## Nibb

muchstuff said:


> I know how hard it is. I hope Lesley and my boy Brillo find each other and become friends . EDIT: I just read the obit, my Dad passed on the same day as your Lesley and he loved dogs so hoping they meet up too.


I’m so sorry, sending you virtual hugs.


----------



## muchstuff

Nibb said:


> I’m so sorry, sending you virtual hugs.


Thanks .


----------



## jbags07

grietje said:


> If you noticed my avatar changed, it’s because we lost our dear hound Lesley.
> 
> https://www.coonhoundrescue.com/MEMORIALS/RANKINE.html
> 
> It’s fate that Marley entered our lives when she did.  Harry would have been a mess without a canine friend, and I think it applies to DH and I as well.


A beautiful tribute....so very sorry for your loss....


----------



## jbags07

muchstuff said:


> I know how hard it is. I hope Lesley and my boy Brillo find each other and become friends . EDIT: I just read the obit, my Dad passed on the same day as your Lesley and he loved dogs so hoping they meet up too.



So very sorry that you’ve lost your dad


----------



## muchstuff

jbags07 said:


> So very sorry that you’ve lost your dad


Thank you .


----------



## Kmora

Sorry for your losses @grietje  and @muchstuff . 
It is such an empty space our pets leave behind. Family members that have always been in your presence for years, and then suddenly gone 

And it must be so hard to loose a parent


----------



## Kmora

grietje said:


> There's a part of me that thinks this is a fabulous idea.  I feel badly about my negativity.  But I think this is 'us' experiencing a big change--or perhaps an evolution.  And BV is still BV--it's just not my BV.  When the other main design house made big changes, I think the forums stayed as one and there was probably much discussion about the change. So I guess we should hang in there



Yeah, I haven’t followed that many design houses but I remember very clear when Mulberry got their new designer Coca and major changes were made and all styles except Lily and Bayswater were discontinued (but they still had some updated to leather etc).

It seems like the exact same case for BV. And I do think we will all deigner houses do this similar transformation (maybe they already have?). They all need to catch the attention from the strong buying force that we call Millennials 

In the beginning Mulberry stores were completly empty and SAs were sad about the changes. But then the stores got visitors again. Maybe not the same customers, but probably more customers from their target group. 

I am one of those who loved the old Mulberry and I have not liked any of the styles yet and I think the quality is lacking. But instead of being negative I realize that it saves me money and I’ll find other designer houses. 

However, I do see all designer houses turning towards more and more into fast fashion (maybe using this expression in the wrong way here?) where quality is not the prioritized factor. Instead it is important to delivery plenty of new styles and a lot of different colours. I think Gucci is a very good example of this. In my opinion Gucci has been very successful in their transformation. Maybe the only major transformation of a designer house that has appealed to me. 

I don’t think I have a point with this monologue so I will stop now


----------



## muchstuff

Kmora said:


> Sorry for your losses @grietje  and @muchstuff .
> It is such an empty space our pets leave behind. Family members that have always been in your presence for years, and then suddenly gone
> 
> And it must be so hard to loose a parent


Thank you, pets to me are like children and losing a parent is life-changing.  Sadly I'm of an age where more of this will happen over the next few years.


----------



## Kmora

muchstuff said:


> Thank you, pets to me are like children and losing a parent is life-changing.  Sadly I'm of an age where more of this will happen over the next few years.



Pets are definitely family members. No question about it. And the loss and the empty space are huge.

Both my parents have kind of poor health and just some years ago I got used to them not taking care of me all the time. It is always hard when life takes these bigger turns and you enter a new part of life. 

And you never get used to loosing loved ones.


----------



## muchstuff

Kmora said:


> Pets are definitely family members. No question about it. And the loss and the empty space are huge.
> 
> Both my parents have kind of poor health and just some years ago I got used to them not taking care of me all the time. It is always hard when life takes these bigger turns and you enter a new part of life.
> 
> And you never get used to loosing loved ones.


Nope, never easy. Hard on Mom, they were together for 72 years. I can't even imagine.


----------



## whateve

muchstuff said:


> Nope, never easy. Hard on Mom, they were together for 72 years. I can't even imagine.


72 years! Wow, that's some kind of record. We've been together a little more than half of that. DH had a heart attack a few years ago so I'm very afraid I will lose him too soon.


----------



## muchstuff

whateve said:


> 72 years! Wow, that's some kind of record. We've been together a little more than half of that. DH had a heart attack a few years ago so I'm very afraid I will lose him too soon.


It's scary, I know. My DH had a minor-ish heart attack several years ago and has high blood pressure so I'm always somewhat worried. Mom and Dad met when she was 14, married when she was 17. Back in the day that was pretty average I think. My dad's mom was 15 I think when she and my grandfather married.


----------



## whateve

muchstuff said:


> It's scary, I know. My DH had a minor-ish heart attack several years ago and has high blood pressure so I'm always somewhat worried. Mom and Dad met when she was 14, married when she was 17. Back in the day that was pretty average I think. My dad's mom was 15 I think when she and my grandfather married.


Wow! My mom didn't get married until she was 25. She was in danger of becoming an old maid! I think my grandma was only 17 but my grandpa was 35 when they got married. 

DH's heart attack was major. We didn't even know he had problems with his heart until that happened. He never had high blood pressure. In fact, his blood pressure is too low and the drugs they give him lower it more, so they can't give him the maximum doses. His ejection fraction has actually gone down even though he is taking the best drug that everyone raves about.


----------



## muchstuff

whateve said:


> Wow! My mom didn't get married until she was 25. She was in danger of becoming an old maid! I think my grandma was only 17 but my grandpa was 35 when they got married.
> 
> DH's heart attack was major. We didn't even know he had problems with his heart until that happened. He never had high blood pressure. In fact, his blood pressure is too low and the drugs they give him lower it more, so they can't give him the maximum doses. His ejection fraction has actually gone down even though he is taking the best drug that everyone raves about.


I hope things improve for your DH. My dad passed from a heart attack, he had stents put in last November and we thought that would take care of it for at least awhile, but he started having pain that the nitro wouldn't alleviate and then it became emergent. His enzyme levels were at 25,000 the last couple days of his life, a number that a colleague of my cousin, who is a doctor, said he'd never heard of. I'm glad he didn't linger long, his pain was being controlled by some pretty heavy duty opiates and that's existing at best. Still, 91 is a pretty decent lifespan, those prairie farm boys were built to last!


----------



## whateve

muchstuff said:


> I hope things improve for your DH. My dad passed from a heart attack, he had stents put in last November and we thought that would take care of it for at least awhile, but he started having pain that the nitro wouldn't alleviate and then it became emergent. His enzyme levels were at 25,000 the last couple days of his life, a number that a colleague of my cousin, who is a doctor, said he'd never heard of. I'm glad he didn't linger long, his pain was being controlled by some pretty heavy duty opiates and that's existing at best. Still, 91 is a pretty decent lifespan, those prairie farm boys were built to last!


Wow, 91! That's a full life. DH's mother lived to be 95. She actually predicted that she would live to be 95. She was spry up to about 2 weeks before her death. They called it dementia and kept her medicated in a hospice until she passed.


----------



## muchstuff

whateve said:


> Wow, 91! That's a full life. DH's mother lived to be 95. She actually predicted that she would live to be 95. She was spry up to about 2 weeks before her death. They called it dementia and kept her medicated in a hospice until she passed.


DH's mom is currently 94, still doing reasonably well too, stubborn as hell .


----------



## whateve

muchstuff said:


> DH's mom is currently 94, still doing reasonably well too, stubborn as hell .


I think the stubborn ones last the longest!


----------



## muchstuff

whateve said:


> I think the stubborn ones last the longest!


----------



## ksuromax

whateve said:


> I think the stubborn ones last the longest!


then, i will live forever!


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> then, i will live forever!


----------



## jbags07

Curious if anyone has a bag in Petal. I found it on the Color Thread and its from pre Fall/Fall winter 2010.  I am wondering what the tone of this pink is as its very hard to tell in pix. Seems to have a peachy cast to it? Compared to other pinks.... I would appreciate any thoughts or feedback   Attaching a photo....


----------



## jbags07

The Petal seems kind of peachy compared to this pink....which i think is mislabeled....when i googled Glicine the bags were brownish/mauve looking .....


----------



## indiaink

jbags07 said:


> View attachment 4657399
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Petal seems kind of peachy compared to this pink....which i think is mislabeled....when i googled Glicine the bags were brownish/mauve looking .....


The second listing is incorrect - from Bottega Veneta's own cached web page, this is, in fact, Glicine:


----------



## V0N1B2

jbags07 said:


> View attachment 4657397
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Curious if anyone has a bag in Petal. I found it on the Color Thread and its from pre Fall/Fall winter 2010.  I am wondering what the tone of this pink is as its very hard to tell in pix. Seems to have a peachy cast to it? Compared to other pinks.... I would appreciate any thoughts or feedback   Attaching a photo....


Is this photo old (2010) Petale, or new (2013) Petale? They are slightly different.


----------



## jbags07

V0N1B2 said:


> Is this photo old (2010) Petale, or new (2013) Petale? They are slightly different.



Hmmm...i am not sure. i will link it below but the tag does not show the side with the date code,,,,is that the only way to tell? The bag is currently on layaway.....so i don’t have it to look....


https://www.fashionphile.com/bottega-veneta-nappa-intrecciato-medium-veneta-hobo-petal-453210


----------



## indiaink

jbags07 said:


> Hmmm...i am not sure. i will link it below but the tag does not show the side with the date code,,,,is that the only way to tell? The bag is currently on layaway.....so i don’t have it to look....
> 
> 
> https://www.fashionphile.com/bottega-veneta-nappa-intrecciato-medium-veneta-hobo-petal-453210


Because links change over time, posting the photo from it here for posterity


----------



## jbags07

indiaink said:


> Because links change over time, posting the photo from it here for posterity


Thank you


----------



## V0N1B2

jbags07 said:


> Hmmm...i am not sure. i will link it below but the tag does not show the side with the date code,,,,is that the only way to tell? The bag is currently on layaway.....so i don’t have it to look....
> https://www.fashionphile.com/bottega-veneta-nappa-intrecciato-medium-veneta-hobo-petal-453210


Ah yes, that's the original Petale.  The "reissue" for FW 2013 was a paler, cooler pink.


----------



## jbags07

V0N1B2 said:


> Ah yes, that's the original Petale.  The "reissue" for FW 2013 was a paler, cooler pink.


Would you say this original Petale has a peachy tone to it in person?


----------



## V0N1B2

jbags07 said:


> Would you say this original Petale has a peachy tone to it in person?


I don’t think I would say “peachy”. To me, to be peachy it would need to have a slight orange tint (IMO) and I don’t remember it being like that. More of a true cool pink. But, having said that, I only remember seeing it in the Mini Ponza treatment and not in intrecciato, so that might make it look different.


----------



## jbags07

V0N1B2 said:


> I don’t think I would say “peachy”. To me, to be peachy it would need to have a slight orange tint (IMO) and I don’t remember it being like that. More of a true cool pink. But, having said that, I only remember seeing it in the Mini Ponza treatment and not in intrecciato, so that might make it look different.


Ok, great! I was hoping for more of a cool tone, rather than peachy...its so difficult to tell in the pix....never having seen the color ITR....thank you for your input


----------



## V0N1B2

So I just realized today that there’s a Bottega at the duty-free and I’m flying out for a weeklong golf vacation. 
I’m gonna wander over there and see what they have. Maybe they’ll have some TM-era SLGs as I’m looking for a little card case or something. I’ll report back. 
If it’s all new stuff I’d rather spend my money on margaritas and pool boys 
Hasta luego dolls!


----------



## diane278

V0N1B2 said:


> So I just realized today that there’s a Bottega at the duty-free and I’m flying out for a weeklong golf vacation.
> I’m gonna wander over there and see what they have. Maybe they’ll have some TM-era SLGs as I’m looking for a little card case or something. I’ll report back.
> If it’s all new stuff I’d rather spend my money on margaritas and pool boys
> Hasta luego dolls!


I got a new TM card case last month in the Carmel store.  They still had several. I bought it in anticipation of my current one needing retirement one of these days. If you don’t find one at the airport, maybe the Carmel store can help you out......


----------



## grietje

Happy Friday!  I woke up in Bodega Bay.  What are you up to this weekend?


----------



## diane278

grietje said:


> Happy Friday!  I woke up in Bodega Bay.  What are you up to this weekend?


By all appearances, I’m gaining weight! Besides that, I’m helping a friend today with her closet.


----------



## Nibb

grietje said:


> Happy Friday!  I woke up in Bodega Bay.  What are you up to this weekend?


A beautiful place to wake up at, hope you have some really nice weather. We are having a  stay home weekend, hoping for beautiful weather too.


----------



## V0N1B2

grietje said:


> Happy Friday!  I woke up in Bodega Bay.  What are you up to this weekend?


My Friday started like this:


----------



## muchstuff

V0N1B2 said:


> My Friday started like this:
> View attachment 4659721


V0N is that YVR?


----------



## grietje

V0N1B2 said:


> My Friday started like this...





muchstuff said:


> V0N is that YVR?



I was wondering what airport it was too


----------



## muchstuff

grietje said:


> I was wondering what airport it was too


If she was flying out it’s Vancouver Int’l. We have a BV boutique there.


----------



## JenJBS

V0N1B2 said:


> My Friday started like this:
> View attachment 4659721



What a wonderful way to start a day!


----------



## ksuromax

V0N1B2 said:


> My Friday started like this:
> View attachment 4659721


enjoy and have a safe flight!!


----------



## ksuromax

grietje said:


> Happy Friday!  I woke up in Bodega Bay.  What are you up to this weekend?


a friend .staying overnight chez nous, BBQ, drinks, sour cherry and dark chocolate home-made cake and lots of chat


----------



## indiaink

I flew out to Seattle last night (from MSP) for my birthday - shopping and celebrating for three days with jburgh!


----------



## grietje

indiaink said:


> I flew out to Seattle last night (from MSP) for my birthday - shopping and celebrating for three days with jburgh!



Have a fun birthday and fun together!  BVettes together is a great thing!


----------



## Nibb

indiaink said:


> I flew out to Seattle last night (from MSP) for my birthday - shopping and celebrating for three days with jburgh!


Happy Birthday to you!  Eat all the cake and buy all the bags


----------



## JenJBS

indiaink said:


> I flew out to Seattle last night (from MSP) for my birthday - shopping and celebrating for three days with jburgh!



Happy Birthday!


----------



## ksuromax

Happy Birthday!!!  
Have a great fun!


----------



## diane278

indiaink said:


> I flew out to Seattle last night (from MSP) for my birthday - shopping and celebrating for three days with jburgh!


Happy birthday & happy shopping!


----------



## southernbelle43

indiaink said:


> I flew out to Seattle last night (from MSP) for my birthday - shopping and celebrating for three days with jburgh!


Happy birthday.


----------



## ksuromax

Funny thing, i have just now noticed that my 2 Peltro Cabats have consecutive numbers! 
Mini is #100 
Medium is #101


----------



## jbags07

indiaink said:


> I flew out to Seattle last night (from MSP) for my birthday - shopping and celebrating for three days with jburgh!


Happy happy birthday! Hope you had a lovely time


----------



## V0N1B2

Happy Birthday @indiaink


----------



## indiaink

ksuromax said:


> Funny thing, i have just now noticed that my 2 Peltro Cabats have consecutive numbers!
> Mini is #100
> Medium is #101


That is probably the coolest thing ever!


----------



## diane278

I read in an article on the purseblog that BV profits are up 7% since DL took over. Evidence, if not proof, that I’m outdated.


----------



## muchstuff

diane278 said:


> I read in an article on the purseblog that BV profits are up 7% since DL took over. Evidence, if not proof, that I’m outdated.


I’ll join you on the outdated bench...


----------



## V0N1B2

Meh. I spent this year’s BV money on this. Daniel Lee can take a hike


----------



## Nibb

muchstuff said:


> I’ll join you on the outdated bench...


Yup me too, outdated and obsolete.


----------



## muchstuff

Nibb said:


> Yup me too, outdated and obsolete.


Ah who cares right?


----------



## southernbelle43

Proud member of the Outdated Club here.


----------



## muchstuff

southernbelle43 said:


> Proud member of the Outdated Club here.


We need badges .


----------



## Nibb

muchstuff said:


> Ah who cares right?


Not a bit, won’t have to worry about pawning off those gawd awful shoes on someone next year


----------



## muchstuff

Nibb said:


> Not a bit, won’t have to worry about pawning those off gawd awful shoes on someone next year


----------



## Nibb

southernbelle43 said:


> Proud member of the Outdated Club here.





muchstuff said:


> We need badges .


Our badges should be made of Cervo, that horrible outdated leather, because apparently being indestructible and beautiful is outdated.


----------



## muchstuff

Nibb said:


> Our badges should be made of Cervo, that horrible outdated leather, because apparently being indestructible and beautiful is outdated.


In the correct intrecciato please.


----------



## southernbelle43

Shall I change my name to Southernbelle43, OD. ?


----------



## muchstuff

southernbelle43 said:


> Shall I change my name to Southernbelle43, OD. ?


Maybe we can get Vlad to add it to our status.


----------



## diane278

My name is diane278 and I’m outdated.....as evidenced by my inability to understand what’s wrong with cervo & the original intrecciato.


----------



## southernbelle43

diane278 said:


> My name is diane278 and I’m outdated.....as evidenced by my inability to understand what’s wrong with cervo & the original intrecciato.
> View attachment 4663480


LOL.  I Love that picture. It is perfection in bagdom.


----------



## LLANeedle

Given that people say whatever they want and it becomes news, I doubt sales and profits are up.  I’m outdated and still prefer quality, craftsmanship and classic, timeless styles.  Nothing BV is making now fits that bill for me.


----------



## indiaink

LLANeedle said:


> Given that people say whatever they want and it becomes news, I doubt sales and profits are up.  I’m outdated and still prefer quality, craftsmanship and classic, timeless styles.  Nothing BV is making now fits that bill for me.


Exactly. All the blather is coming straight out of social media and click bait, and there is still a large population who has nothing to do with that.


----------



## indiaink

diane278 said:


> My name is diane278 and I’m outdated.....as evidenced by my inability to understand what’s wrong with cervo & the original intrecciato.
> View attachment 4663480


Diane, if this is an example of your 'edited bag journey', I'm deeply impressed. Gorgeous 'one of each' shot!


----------



## diane278

indiaink said:


> Diane, if this is an example of your 'edited bag journey', I'm deeply impressed. Gorgeous 'one of each' shot!


I do love this photo but it’s old and no longer accurate of my closet, although it is accurate as an example of TM’s BV.  The cabat I kept is the Nero mini and the cervo loop I kept is the cement/new Steele.  I didn’t feel the need to keep multiples of those designs, judging by how rarely I was actually using all of them.  I’m so heavily into clutches that I’m keeping multiples of those. So, while my “keepers” wouldn’t make as pretty a picture, they are actually perfect for my current life (and wardrobe).  I still have a few bags that I’m keeping out of love rather than active use, but I’m ok with that for now.....after all, I can’t become totally practical overnight!


----------



## ksuromax

LLANeedle said:


> Given that people say whatever they want and it becomes news, I doubt sales and profits are up.  I’m outdated and still prefer quality, craftsmanship and classic, timeless styles.  Nothing BV is making now fits that bill for me.


i reserve my right to judge and make my own conclusions, hence, entirely share your doubts! Boutiques and store are always empty, i never see anyone shopping there, nor i see anyone in the malls carrying a shopping bag, apart from the Pouch i doubt any of DL's creations had any success  
and, please, count me in, too! Outdated and old-fashioned


----------



## southernbelle43

Our club is growing rapidly!


----------



## RT1

indiaink said:


> Exactly. All the blather is coming straight out of social media and click bait, and there is still a large population who has nothing to do with that.


I tend to think that this is marketing hype from BV.
I don’t think they are selling anymore bags than before, but the increased pricing has probably made up for the decrease in sales.
Social media and the “influencers” are a big part of this mess.   Leading people to believe DL’s creations are superior to TM’s.
The prices they are asking for the new creations are incredibly absurd!!!


----------



## JenJBS

RTone said:


> I tend to think that this is marketing hype from BV.
> I don’t think they are selling anymore bags than before, but the increased pricing has probably made up for the decrease in sales.
> Social media and the “influencers” are a big part of this mess.   Leading people to believe DL’s creations are superior to TM’s.
> The prices they are asking for the new creations are incredibly absurd!!!



I agree it's the crazy price increase, not more bags being sold, that raised the profits.


----------



## Mousse

Today is National Pet Day. On Monday we became the lucky “parents” of an amazing Rhodesian Ridgeback rescue. Charley came to us from Nor Cal’s Rhodesian Ridgeback Rescue. She is 4 years young and is doing what Ridgebacks do best - snoozing on the sofa. I’ll post additional photos later. She’s a very pretty girl and is very mellow.


----------



## muchstuff

Mousse said:


> Today is National Pet Day. On Monday we became the lucky “parents” of an amazing Rhodesian Ridgeback rescue. Charley came to us from Nor Cal’s Rhodesian Ridgeback Rescue. She is 4 years young and is doing what Ridgebacks do best - snoozing on the sofa. I’ll post additional photos later. She’s a very pretty girl and is very mellow.
> View attachment 4670431
> View attachment 4670432


Congrats, I love Ridgebacks


----------



## Mousse

muchstuff said:


> Congrats, I love Ridgebacks



We love the breed. She is our second Ridgie. We had a male named Kiwi who lived to over 14 years.


----------



## muchstuff

Mousse said:


> We love the breed. She is our second Ridgie. We had a male named Kiwi who lived to over 14 years.


I know a gal who has a pair, they seem like such laid-back doggos.


----------



## RT1

Beautiful dog!     Congratulations on your new fur kiddo!


----------



## Mousse

muchstuff said:


> I know a gal who has a pair, they seem like such laid-back doggos.



RRs can be a handful. They need solid training when young and lots of exercise. They are very smart and powerful. They tend to calm down after the “terrible twos.”


----------



## muchstuff

Mousse said:


> RRs can be a handful. They need solid training when young and lots of exercise. They are very smart and powerful. They tend to calm down after the “terrible twos.”


Sounds somewhat like standard poodles. Solid training for sure. That’s what you get with a smart dog!


----------



## southernbelle43

Mousse said:


> Today is National Pet Day. On Monday we became the lucky “parents” of an amazing Rhodesian Ridgeback rescue. Charley came to us from Nor Cal’s Rhodesian Ridgeback Rescue. She is 4 years young and is doing what Ridgebacks do best - snoozing on the sofa. I’ll post additional photos later. She’s a very pretty girl and is very mellow.
> View attachment 4670431
> View attachment 4670432


Hello to Charley.  He certainly looks relaxed in his new home.  My pet, Carter, sends his love.


----------



## JenJBS

Mousse said:


> Today is National Pet Day. On Monday we became the lucky “parents” of an amazing Rhodesian Ridgeback rescue. Charley came to us from Nor Cal’s Rhodesian Ridgeback Rescue. She is 4 years young and is doing what Ridgebacks do best - snoozing on the sofa. I’ll post additional photos later. She’s a very pretty girl and is very mellow.
> View attachment 4670431
> View attachment 4670432



What a sweetheart!   Hi, Charley!


----------



## Nibb

Mousse said:


> Today is National Pet Day. On Monday we became the lucky “parents” of an amazing Rhodesian Ridgeback rescue. Charley came to us from Nor Cal’s Rhodesian Ridgeback Rescue. She is 4 years young and is doing what Ridgebacks do best - snoozing on the sofa. I’ll post additional photos later. She’s a very pretty girl and is very mellow.
> View attachment 4670431
> View attachment 4670432


She’s gorgeous, congratulation!


----------



## Mousse

Our Charley girl went on her first car ride with us today. She was very concerned when DH went into a shop to run a quick errand. She very intensely watched the door until he returned.


----------



## muchstuff

Mousse said:


> Our Charley girl went on her first car ride with us today. She was very concerned when DH went into a shop to run a quick errand. She very intensely watched the door until he returned.
> View attachment 4671808
> View attachment 4671809


What a sweetheart!


----------



## JenJBS

Awwww!  Such a devoted sweetheart!


----------



## dolali

Mousse said:


> Our Charley girl went on her first car ride with us today. She was very concerned when DH went into a shop to run a quick errand. She very intensely watched the door until he returned.
> View attachment 4671808
> View attachment 4671809



ADORABLE!


----------



## Nibb

Mousse said:


> Our Charley girl went on her first car ride with us today. She was very concerned when DH went into a shop to run a quick errand. She very intensely watched the door until he returned.
> View attachment 4671808
> View attachment 4671809


I love her collar!  She is a real beauty.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Is the Official FW20 thread going up soon?


----------



## indiaink

OneMoreDay said:


> Is the Official FW20 thread going up soon?


Are you volunteering?


----------



## V0N1B2

Mousse said:


> Today is National Pet Day. On Monday we became the lucky “parents” of an amazing Rhodesian Ridgeback rescue. Charley came to us from Nor Cal’s Rhodesian Ridgeback Rescue. She is 4 years young and is doing what Ridgebacks do best - snoozing on the sofa. I’ll post additional photos later. She’s a very pretty girl and is very mellow.
> View attachment 4670431
> View attachment 4670432





Mousse said:


> Our Charley girl went on her first car ride with us today. She was very concerned when DH went into a shop to run a quick errand. She very intensely watched the door until he returned.
> View attachment 4671808
> View attachment 4671809


Umm... where is her BV collar? 
Congrats on your new addition to the family 


OneMoreDay said:


> Is the Official FW20 thread going up soon?


Please feel free to take over the seasonal threads. 
(New) Bottega Veneta is dead to me - I don’t want anything to do with it.


----------



## OneMoreDay

V0N1B2 said:


> Please feel free to take over the seasonal threads.
> (New) Bottega Veneta is dead to me - I don’t want anything to do with it.


Guess I'll get to work then. 



indiaink said:


> Are you volunteering?


It appears I am.


----------



## indiaink

Sunshine and almost 40 ... makes for happy girl Zoey.


----------



## JenJBS

indiaink said:


> Sunshine and almost 40 ... makes for happy girl Zoey.



Hi, Zoe! What a beauty you are!


----------



## indiaink

JenJBS said:


> Hi, Zoe! What a beauty you are!


Thank you. She’s been hangin’ out in tPF since she was a puppy, and she’s a little over 7 years old now.


----------



## JenJBS

With the adorable pups being posted, thought I'd add a couple kitties. Jessie is the gray and white beauty. Kipling is the mini-panther.


----------



## indiaink

JenJBS said:


> With the adorable pups being posted, thought I'd add a couple kitties. Jessie is the gray and white beauty. Kipling is the mini-panther.


Gorgeous kittens! Does Kipling have any white anywhere? When I got Zoey as a puppy, I had 15 year old Taz, a black and white boy cat. He was upset with us for about six months, then he figured out he could play games with Zoey, and friends they became. Taz lived a few more years, and to this day Zoey knows what “Kitty Kitty” means.


----------



## JenJBS

indiaink said:


> Gorgeous kittens! Does Kipling have any white anywhere? When I got Zoey as a puppy, I had 15 year old Taz, a black and white boy cat. He was upset with us for about six months, then he figured out he could play games with Zoey, and friends they became. Taz lived a few more years, and to this day Zoey knows what “Kitty Kitty” means.



Pure black except those yellow eyes and red tongue. Glad Taz had a friend. I actually got Kip so Jes could have a friend and not be alone all day. At first she wasn't so sure about the tiny intruder (she was just over two years, he was a kitten), but they became friends. And he did not stay tiny... 17 lbs.


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

grietje said:


> If you noticed my avatar changed, it’s because we lost our dear hound Lesley.
> 
> https://www.coonhoundrescue.com/MEMORIALS/RANKINE.html
> 
> It’s fate that Marley entered our lives when she did.  Harry would have been a mess without a canine friend, and I think it applies to DH and I as well.



I’m so sorry for your loss. (Just dawg this post)


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

muchstuff said:


> I know how hard it is. I hope Lesley and my boy Brillo find each other and become friends . EDIT: I just read the obit, my Dad passed on the same day as your Lesley and he loved dogs so hoping they meet up too.



So sorry for your loss [emoji24]


----------



## Nibb

indiaink said:


> Sunshine and almost 40 ... makes for happy girl Zoey.


Beautiful girl.


----------



## muchstuff

BV_LC_poodle said:


> So sorry for your loss [emoji24]


Thank you .


----------



## muggles

My little Chessie! Waiting for her mamas first BV ! Arriving tomorrow!
Thanks to muchstuff who I followed here!


----------



## southernbelle43

muggles said:


> My little Chessie! Waiting for her mamas first BV ! Arriving tomorrow!
> Thanks to muchstuff who I followed here!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4675607


Cuteness overload here! Is that an Imperial ****z Shu?  I had one that looked just like her. Her name was Diva and lord, she was one!


----------



## muggles

southernbelle43 said:


> Cuteness overload here! Is that an Imperial ****z Shu?  I had one that looked just like her. Her name was Diva and lord, she was one!


Yes she is an Imperial Shih tzu and she thinks she’s a diva! Spoiled rotten!
This is Hooper another Shih tzu! She’s 14, Chessie is 6


----------



## muchstuff

muggles said:


> My little Chessie! Waiting for her mamas first BV ! Arriving tomorrow!
> Thanks to muchstuff who I followed here!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4675607


She’s adorable! Looking forward to your reveal.


----------



## muggles

muchstuff said:


> She’s adorable! Looking forward to your reveal.


Tracking says it’s on its way!
It’s an older bag! But, looked great from pix!
I lived in west palm beach over 26 years ago and used to take my daughter to Worth Ave in Palm Beach!
There is a BV store there and I used to drool over the bags! But, I had two little ones that wanted to go to Disney every other month! Spoiled them, I never got the bag! Muchstuff unknowingly lured me over to BV!
Now I’m hooked!


----------



## muchstuff

muggles said:


> Tracking says it’s on its way!
> It’s an older bag! But, looked great from pix!
> I lived in west palm beach over 26 years ago and used to take my daughter to Worth Ave in Palm Beach L
> There is a BV store there and I used to drool over the bags! But, I had two little ones that wanted to go to Disney every other month! Spoiled them, I never got the bag! Muchstuff unknowingly lured me over to BV!
> Now I’m hooked!


We’re all just a bunch of enablers .


----------



## southernbelle43

muggles said:


> Yes she is an Imperial Shih tzu and she thinks she’s a diva! Spoiled rotten!
> This is Hooper another Shih tzu! She’s 14, Chessie is 6
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4675640


cute.


muggles said:


> Yes she is an Imperial Shih tzu and she thinks she’s a diva! Spoiled rotten!
> This is Hooper another Shih tzu! She’s 14, Chessie is 6
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4675640


Your house is fantastic...love the look and the fireplace. So cozy!!!


----------



## muggles

southernbelle43 said:


> cute.
> 
> Your house is fantastic...love the look and the fireplace. So cozy!!!


Thank you! It’s a log cabin in the woods! My husband managed to lure me away from civilization!
We are 10 miles to the nearest town! It’s tiny, we have Walmart of course! And a couple of very crappy grocery stores! If your not into antiques there is much else here to do! No one around here is into fashion!
So I could carry a plastic bag and fit right in! Lol! Thank goodness for online shopping! My downfall!


----------



## southernbelle43

muggles said:


> Thank you! It’s a log cabin in the woods! My husband managed to lure me away from civilization!
> We are 10 miles to the nearest town! It’s tiny, we have Walmart of course! And a couple of very crappy grocery stores! If your not into antiques there is much else here to do! No one around here is into fashion!
> So I could carry a plastic bag and fit right in! Lol! Thank goodness for online shopping! My downfall!


How perfect!  Seriously you have found what many of us dream about.


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

It’s Nickel’s 10th birthday today!


----------



## muggles

BV_LC_poodle said:


> It’s Nickel’s 10th birthday today!
> View attachment 4675886
> View attachment 4675887


Happy Birthday 
Too sweet!
What an adorable baby!


----------



## muchstuff

BV_LC_poodle said:


> It’s Nickel’s 10th birthday today!
> View attachment 4675886
> View attachment 4675887


Happy Birthday you adorable doggo! . What's the cake made out of?


----------



## indiaink

BV_LC_poodle said:


> It’s Nickel’s 10th birthday today!
> View attachment 4675886
> View attachment 4675887


Yum! Best birthday ever! Congrats, dear sweet Nickel!


----------



## Mousse

BV_LC_poodle said:


> It’s Nickel’s 10th birthday today!
> View attachment 4675886
> View attachment 4675887



Happy Birthday Nickel!


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

muchstuff said:


> Happy Birthday you adorable doggo! . What's the cake made out of?



It’s a lamb cake from a local doggie bakery. The colorful jello are made from different veggie juices such as beets, broccoli, coconut etc.


----------



## muchstuff

BV_LC_poodle said:


> It’s a lamb cake from a local doggie bakery. The colorful jello are made from different veggie juices such as beets, broccoli, coconut etc.


That’s awesome!


----------



## septembersiren

BV_LC_poodle said:


> It’s a lamb cake from a local doggie bakery. The colorful jello are made from different veggie juices such as beets, broccoli, coconut etc.



Happy Birthday Nickel


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

Nickel is so spoiled by his grandpa!  

Some wagyu for his 10th birthday


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

I’m somehow very attracted to the Ice blue color of this season.


----------



## Nibb

muggles said:


> Yes she is an Imperial Shih tzu and she thinks she’s a diva! Spoiled rotten!
> This is Hooper another Shih tzu! She’s 14, Chessie is 6
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4675640


You have some cute dogs and a cool house.


----------



## Nibb

BV_LC_poodle said:


> It’s Nickel’s 10th birthday today!
> View attachment 4675886
> View attachment 4675887


He’s so cute, he can have all the cakes.


----------



## muggles

Nibb said:


> You have some cute dogs and a cool house.


Thank you! I’m living in a very rural area! Not my choice, hubbys!


----------



## Nibb

Just for giggles, but seriously please be safe.


----------



## RT1

Nibb said:


> Just for giggles, but seriously please be safe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4686626




Let’s see, that looks like we already have 3 strikes against us this month! 
Agree, stay away from sick people and be sure to wash your hands!
Let”s all stay healthy here, please.


----------



## ksuromax

i have found a perfect throat spray, can't recommend it highly enough! 
it kills all the viruses in seconds! 
Very easy to use, too


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> i have found a perfect throat spray, can't recommend it highly enough!
> it kills all the viruses in seconds!
> Very easy to use, too


----------



## Nibb

ksuromax said:


> i have found a perfect throat spray, can't recommend it highly enough!
> it kills all the viruses in seconds!
> Very easy to use, too


​


----------



## sonyamorris

Big mess here in Italy, ladies...
I just bought an amazing Atlantic Nodini from Japan and now I have to sell it because of economic problems for quarantine and unexpected stop for all my work activities

So happy to come here and see some calming great pictures and distract me with it!

Please be careful you all!


----------



## muchstuff

sonyamorris said:


> Big mess here in Italy, ladies...
> I just bought an amazing Atlantic Nodini from Japan and now I have to sell it because of economic problems for quarantine and unexpected stop for all my work activities
> 
> So happy to come here and see some calming great pictures and distract me with it


I'm so sorry you're going through this  . We're sitting here in Canada waiting for the other shoe to drop. Everyone, wash your hands!


----------



## indiaink

sonyamorris said:


> Big mess here in Italy, ladies...
> I just bought an amazing Atlantic Nodini from Japan and now I have to sell it because of economic problems for quarantine and unexpected stop for all my work activities
> 
> So happy to come here and see some calming great pictures and distract me with it!
> 
> Please be careful you all!


----------



## southernbelle43

sonyamorris said:


> Big mess here in Italy, ladies...
> I just bought an amazing Atlantic Nodini from Japan and now I have to sell it because of economic problems for quarantine and unexpected stop for all my work activities
> 
> So happy to come here and see some calming great pictures and distract me with it!
> 
> Please be careful you all!


We have heard about how hard this has hit Italy.  And I read, but am not sure if it is true, that Italy contains an extra large number of people who are over the age of 65 (25% of the population) which is why the mortality rate is so high. I am praying for all of you and so sorry to hear about the economic crisis in addition to the medical crisis.  Hugs to you and your family. Stay in and be safe.


----------



## whateve

sonyamorris said:


> Big mess here in Italy, ladies...
> I just bought an amazing Atlantic Nodini from Japan and now I have to sell it because of economic problems for quarantine and unexpected stop for all my work activities
> 
> So happy to come here and see some calming great pictures and distract me with it!
> 
> Please be careful you all!


I'm so sorry. Be safe.


----------



## RT1

Please everyone practice good hygiene, wash your hands, use hand sanitizer, and stay away from crowded places.

My worry is that a general panic situation is rapidly approaching and when panic sets in, people do not think...they run by emotions!   And, this is a dangerous practice.


----------



## sonyamorris

Thank you all, dear ladies, for your support  and kind words

I agree with you, @RTone, no panic, please just _don’t be skeptical about it and follow the instructions._
Hope it will be gone soon, worldwide.


----------



## muchstuff

sonyamorris said:


> Thank you all, dear ladies, for your support  and kind words
> 
> I agree with you, @RTone, no panic, please just _don’t be skeptical about it and follow the instructions._
> Hope it will be gone soon, worldwide.


I bought the last of the toilet paper at my local grocery store just now. We're down to "I can't spare a square" territory and we have only around hundred covid cases country-wide. It's nuts.


----------



## zooba

I had to login and check on the BVettes- to see how everyone was doing during the covid crisis.  Tomorrow we leave for our ski trip and I am conflicted about going.  So far this has seem to have brough out either the best or the worst in people.   Kids colleges are shut down and the international students were told to leave by Friday.  Many without any place to go.

Sending calming thoughts to all


----------



## JenJBS

RTone said:


> Please everyone practice good hygiene, wash your hands, use hand sanitizer, and stay away from crowded places.
> 
> My worry is that a general panic situation is rapidly approaching and when panic sets in, people do not think...they run by emotions!   And, this is a dangerous practice.



Well said.  People need to be cautious, but not panic.


----------



## muggles

You’d think the plague was upon us! Everyone stay safe.


----------



## grietje

I’m in Holland and was scheduled to fly home next week. I’ve been able to change my flight to fly home tomorrow before the ban goes into effect.  I’m a US citizen so entry should be ok. But I don’t know if my flight will be cancelled and I’ll have to rebook into a screening airport. I am planning for the 24 hours beginning tomorrow at 6am to be very anxiety provoking.

My relatives and I agreed it’s better for me to get home.  Part of me is ok with a month in Holland with my family but I have a whole life in Sacramento that’s being disrupted.  Not to mention the delay could extend well past 30 days. And I feel like this madness is better tolerated at home.


----------



## ksuromax

it's relatively ok here, about a half of a hundred cases confirmed in the UAE, but thank god no any death cases so far, fingers crossed.
We have free hand sanitizers everywhere, in the supermarkets (cash counters), in the cafes and restaurants (desks and toilets), people avoid big crowds and most of events and gatherings have been cancelled, but i don't see any panic, yes, less aimless wandering, but still plenty of people in the supermarkets and in the cafes
Schools shut for a month (3 weeks of spring break anyway) and today they said 'might remain closed till June with remoted ops'
Our kids got personal accounts and get their homework online and submit everything online, if this is proved to be efficient enough and in the face of worsening situation (god forbid!) they will stay at home till summer 
some offices already work from homes, but that's not compulsory yet.
PILES of toilet rolls in the supermarkets, if anyone needs any i can ship from here


----------



## indiaink

Here in the upper midwest, we teetering on panic. Not there yet, but poised. It's nerve-wracking. Working at a university, it's ... nerve-wracking, because the clientele (students) want to be freaked out but are so far not. It's hard to describe. Either Facebook rules in this group, or is doesn't, and there's a lot of misinformation there.  We're having a 'healing circle' this afternoon.


----------



## southernbelle43

grietje said:


> I’m in Holland and was scheduled to fly home next week. I’ve been able to change my flight to fly home tomorrow before the ban goes into effect.  I’m a US citizen so entry should be ok. But I don’t know if my flight will be cancelled and I’ll have to rebook into a screening airport. I am planning for the 24 hours beginning tomorrow at 6am to be very anxiety provoking.
> 
> My relatives and I agreed it’s better for me to get home.  Part of me is ok with a month in Holland with my family but I have a whole life in Sacramento that’s being disrupted.  Not to mention the delay could extend well past 30 days. And I feel like this madness is better tolerated at home.


Hoping you get home dear with minimal disruption. But whatever happens, it will be temporary and all will be well.  Hugs


----------



## ksuromax

Just been to Carrefour for a small grocery shopping, a nice new service, now there's a guy standing by the trolley station with a huge sanitizer spray in one hand and a wipe in another, he'll spray the trolley's handle before giving it to you for shopping!


----------



## dolali

sonyamorris said:


> Big mess here in Italy, ladies...
> I just bought an amazing Atlantic Nodini from Japan and now I have to sell it because of economic problems for quarantine and unexpected stop for all my work activities
> 
> So happy to come here and see some calming great pictures and distract me with it!
> 
> Please be careful you all!



I was wondering how you are doing. Thank you for the update! Thinking of you all and all the BVetts in different parts of the country and those trying to get back to the US! 

Thank you all for being such a positive and friendly community


----------



## BV_LC_poodle

I lived through SARS in Hong Kong 17 years ago. People who did still suffer from PTSD and I’m one of them so back in November, when I first heard rumors that something circulating in China, I have started getting ready. 

I knew there would be cover-up and I had to act quick.

I have enough surgical masks and N95 ones for 
- me who has asthma
- my dad who’s a cancer survivor and 
- my husband who has contact with 200+ students

I have started making hand sanitizers as well so we are good.

But really, don’t think this is JUST a flu because it is not. 

Wash your hands THE RIGHT WAY. 

Check up on your older friends/family members.

Take care everyone.


----------



## loves

Same. I was ready for this by end Jan. Sars wasn't too far away in my memory.

I have friends who have elderly family in Italy and we are all worried. 

The Chinese government better do something about those markets (if they can lockdown entire cities, they can easily outlaw such markets and while we are at it end the dreadful Yulin Festival).  Also we all are reminded the importance of personal hygiene and this virus highlighted it. 

For years I have been harping on flushing with the lids down and thorough hand washing upon returning home and being careful about door knobs, escalator and elevator buttons/hand rests and not touching our faces unnecessarily when outside.

Everyone get plenty of rest, eat well and live a healthy lifestyle and don't stress too much over this disease and it will pass over.


----------



## Jcherishz

BV_LC_poodle said:


> I lived through SARS in Hong Kong 17 years ago. People who did still suffer from PTSD and I’m one of them so back in November, when I first heard rumors that something circulating in China, I have started getting ready.
> 
> I knew there would be cover-up and I had to act quick.
> 
> I have enough surgical masks and N95 ones for
> - me who has asthma
> - my dad who’s a cancer survivor and
> - my husband who has contact with 200+ students
> 
> I have started making hand sanitizers as well so we are good.
> 
> But really, don’t think this is JUST a flu because it is not.
> 
> Wash your hands THE RIGHT WAY.
> 
> Check up on your older friends/family members.
> 
> Take care everyone.



That's great you acted quick. I should have done the same. I was studying in HK during SARS too and almost wish I am there now. I am dismayed by the inaction of the US government and no one around me is taking this seriously enough until past few days here in NYC. The hate crimes against Asians have been sickening. Even though SARS was terrible, everyone banded together to support one another which I still have fond memories of. I hope we will do the same during this pandemic instead of being driven by hate and fear which will only make things worse. Praying for you all to stay healthy!

Thank you BVLCPoodle for answering my question on the other thread btw. Though it will probably be some time after this all passes before I can start thinking about buying bags again. At least I can still come here to admire the pretty photos.


----------



## muchstuff

Canadian govt. just put forward a directive regarding international travel, only essential cross border travel with the US for the next thirty days. I have two bags that will land in Washington state next week...


----------



## JenJBS

muchstuff said:


> Canadian govt. just put forward a directive regarding international travel, only essential cross border travel with the US for the next thirty days. I have two bags that will land in Washington state next week...



Oh no!  So sorry.


----------



## muchstuff

JenJBS said:


> Oh no!  So sorry.


Very small potatoes in the grand scheme of things, just a little frustrating because my pick up mail box is literally five minutes across the US border. But it's time to lead by example when it comes to the precautions being put in place. My heart goes out to all of the countries affected by covid 19. #staystrong


----------



## Nibb

muchstuff said:


> Very small potatoes in the grand scheme of things, just a little frustrating because my pick up mail box is literally five minutes across the US border. But it's time to lead by example when it comes to the precautions being put in place. My heart goes out to all of the countries affected by covid 19. #staystrong


You have a really great attitude, hopefully when you and your bags are united it will be serious bag love.


----------



## muchstuff

Nibb said:


> You have a really great attitude, hopefully when you and your bags are united it will be serious bag love.


Thanks!


----------



## CoastalCouture

We’re taking this whole pretty seriously around here. People working from home if they can. Social distancing is the norm.


----------



## muchstuff

CoastalCouture said:


> We’re taking this whole pretty seriously around here. People working from home if they can. Social distancing is the norm.


Yup, same here. Provincial and federal governments have really upped their game in the last 24 hours.


----------



## Nibb

CoastalCouture said:


> We’re taking this whole pretty seriously around here. People working from home if they can. Social distancing is the norm.


It is serious, I’m freaking out on the inside. My DH Is 61 and works in construction management of medical facilities, his current project is an office by office renovation in a very large medical building that is operating and filled with patients. The client wants them working round the clock for the next month to get as many rooms ready as possible for the influx of sick people. I’m trying to stay calm, but no mention of testing or precautions for the construction workers. My DH is healthy and in decent shape, but our parents are in their 80s, so no face to face contact with the parents until this moves through. Sorry to have rambled on but reality is setting in.


----------



## muchstuff

Nibb said:


> It is serious, I’m freaking out on the inside. My DH Is 61 and works in construction management of medical facilities, his current project is an office by office renovation in a very large medical building that is operating and filled with patients. The client wants them working round the clock for the next month to get as many rooms ready as possible for the influx of sick people. I’m trying to stay calm, but no mention of testing or precautions for the construction workers. My DH is healthy and in decent shape, but our parents are in their 80s, so no face to face contact with the parents until this moves through. Sorry to have rambled on but reality is setting in.


Like you, DH and I have aging parents and I have a pretty significant lung issue. Both DDs work in the hospitality industry so are in constant contact with people, I’m very conflicted about letting them come home for visits as they live within an hour’s drive.  But how to say no to your kids?


----------



## Nibb

muchstuff said:


> Like you, DH and I have aging parents and I have a pretty significant lung issue. Both DDs work in the hospitality industry so are in constant contact with people, I’m very conflicted about letting them come home for visits as they live within an hour’s drive.  But how to say no to your kids?


I wish I knew. Hopefully the virus will end up being an insignificant event. Keep calm, carry on, & wash your hands.


----------



## whateve

muchstuff said:


> Like you, DH and I have aging parents and I have a pretty significant lung issue. Both DDs work in the hospitality industry so are in constant contact with people, I’m very conflicted about letting them come home for visits as they live within an hour’s drive.  But how to say no to your kids?


I don't think our son completely understands why we don't want him to come over. Intellectually he gets it, but not emotionally. I think he probably thinks we are being overly cautious.


----------



## muchstuff

whateve said:


> I don't think our son completely understands why we don't want him to come over. Intellectually he gets it, but not emotionally. I think he probably thinks we are being overly cautious.


One of my daughters accused me of being in panic mode the other day. Twenty four hours later she’s changed her mind I think. Things are moving very fast and new directives and cancellations are being announced every time you turn around. All good I say, but people need to understand that the risk is, at this point, still low, at least in Canada, and that life can still go on, albeit a little more cautiously.


----------



## whateve

muchstuff said:


> One of my daughters accused me of being in panic mode the other day. Twenty four hours later she’s changed her mind I think. Things are moving very fast and new directives and cancellations are being announced every time you turn around. All good I say, but people need to understand that the risk is, at this point, still low, at least in Canada, and that life can still go on, albeit a little more cautiously.


We don't want to be the people who regret our decisions. DH is very high risk and I'm high risk. It is better to be more cautious now since it isn't really costing us anything to do so.


----------



## loves

Everyone reacts differently and we should respect everyone's "panic level".
We are all scared and I think it is even more stressful (we know stress is no good) when others dismiss our attempts to stay safe.

@muchstuff @whateve and everyone here
Hoping you and your family and friends stay safe and healthy.

Looking forward to end of 2020 when we can celebrate our strength and bravery handling the pandemic as gracefully as we can.


----------



## indiaink

muchstuff said:


> Canadian govt. just put forward a directive regarding international travel, only essential cross border travel with the US for the next thirty days. I have two bags that will land in Washington state next week...


You must have misunderstood, dear. You can go get your bags, thank heavens.
https://www.cbc.ca/news/politics/trudeau-covid-19-1.5496367


----------



## Nibb

Sharing a picture of a little foster dog we picked up today. His face is stitched up, so his beauty shot will have to wait. He needs nursing for at least a few weeks. He’s very sweet, his coat is beautiful. He was brought to the South Los Angeles shelter as a stray.


----------



## muchstuff

Nibb said:


> Sharing a picture of a little foster dog we picked up today. His face is stitched up, so his beauty shot will have to wait. He needs nursing for at least a few weeks. He’s very sweet, his coat is beautiful. He was brought to the South Los Angeles shelter as a stray.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4690422


Good for you for fostering .


----------



## Nibb

We love fostering, he is our 10th foster dog, we have been fostering about 5 years. Our friend runs a rescue.


----------



## V0N1B2

muchstuff said:


> Canadian govt. just put forward a directive regarding international travel, only essential cross border travel with the US for the next thirty days. I have two bags that will land in Washington state next week...


Did your packages arrive in time?  I finally had the $ to buy a pair of David Yurman starburst earrings and they're waiting for me in WA state. They're going to look amazing on my ears...... eventually 

Hope all my BVettes are keeping well and staying healthy.


----------



## muchstuff

V0N1B2 said:


> Did your packages arrive in time?  I finally had the $ to buy a pair of David Yurman starburst earrings and they're waiting for me in WA state. They're going to look amazing on my ears...... eventually
> 
> Hope all my BVettes are keeping well and staying healthy.


I love David Yurman.  Both bags arrived on schedule, one on Monday and the other today.  Wonder when I’ll be able to get them...?


----------



## RT1

muchstuff said:


> I love David Yurman.  Both bags arrived on schedule, one on Monday and the other today.  Wonder when I’ll be able to get them...?



Hopefully soon!!!
Can’t wait to see your bags!


----------



## muchstuff

RTone said:


> Hopefully soon!!!
> Can’t wait to see your bags!


Thanks, I think it’ll be awhile but fingers crossed.


----------



## Mousse

Charley Girl (aka Her Dogness) is sheltering in place with her favorite blankie.


----------



## southernbelle43

Mousse said:


> Charley Girl (aka Her Dogness) is sheltering in place with her favorite blankie.
> View attachment 4693628


Me thinks I spy a spoiled dog, which is as it should be.  Carter is totally stressed out as you can see.


----------



## Mousse

southernbelle43 said:


> Me thinks I spy a spoiled dog, which is as it should be.  Carter is totally stressed out as you can see.
> 
> View attachment 4693649



Charley is definitely spoiled and that’s a good thing. BTW, Carter’s photo isn’t visible.


----------



## southernbelle43

Mousse said:


> Charley is definitely spoiled and that’s a good thing. BTW, Carter’s photo isn’t visible.


That is weird, it shows as an attachment above your message. I will try on this one.  Techo gremlins. BTW he is usually not this hyper!!


----------



## Mousse

southernbelle43 said:


> That is weird, it shows as an attachment above your message. I will try on this one.  Techo gremlins. BTW he is usually not this hyper!!
> View attachment 4693653



I see Carter!


----------



## muchstuff

Mousse said:


> Charley Girl (aka Her Dogness) is sheltering in place with her favorite blankie.
> View attachment 4693628


----------



## muchstuff

southernbelle43 said:


> Me thinks I spy a spoiled dog, which is as it should be.  Carter is totally stressed out as you can see.
> 
> View attachment 4693649


All the sweet doggos


----------



## indiaink

Sometimes all the comfort we need is from our favorite toy. @rhyn


----------



## jbags07

Gus is guarding the house while Cleo guards her toys.....


----------



## muchstuff

jbags07 said:


> Gus is guarding the house while Cleo guards her toys.....
> 
> 
> View attachment 4693843


Sweet babies .


----------



## grietje

jbags07 said:


> Gus is guarding the house while Cleo guards her toys.....



They have a lovely view and probably a lot to comment on!


----------



## jbags07

grietje said:


> They have a lovely view and probably a lot to comment on!


They miss the postal carrier and ups trucks, but have learned to bark at the jet skis and boats lol


----------



## southernbelle43

jbags07 said:


> Gus is guarding the house while Cleo guards her toys.....
> 
> 
> View attachment 4693843


Oh my, the dog on the back of the sofa is a clone of mine!!!  I cannot get him to “pose” this morning, too sleepy, lol.


----------



## jbags07

southernbelle43 said:


> Oh my, the dog on the back of the sofa is a clone of mine!!!  I cannot get him to “pose” this morning, too sleepy, lol.
> View attachment 4694010


They are twins! Maltese also?  He is adorable


----------



## whateve

jbags07 said:


> Gus is guarding the house while Cleo guards her toys.....
> 
> 
> View attachment 4693843


Cleo has her priorities straight.


----------



## jbags07

whateve said:


> Cleo has her priorities straight.


----------



## southernbelle43

jbags07 said:


> They are twins! Maltese also?  He is adorable


He is a maltipoo.


----------



## Kimbashop

on this thread because I'm awaiting my first BV, which should arrive next Tuesday. Also because I love pet photos.


----------



## jbags07

Kimbashop said:


> on this thread because I'm awaiting my first BV, which should arrive next Tuesday. Also because I love pet photos.


Tell...what did you get!


----------



## Kimbashop

jbags07 said:


> Tell...what did you get!


A purple Nodini. I think the color might be Byzantine. I am hoping it arrives in good condition! I have been wanting a BV Nodini (and a few other styles) for a while, and this one seemed like a pretty good price. We will see.


----------



## jbags07

Kimbashop said:


> A purple Nodini. I think the color might be Byzantine. I am hoping it arrives in good condition! I have been wanting a BV Nodini (and a few other styles) for a while, and this one seemed like a pretty good price. We will see.


Please take some pix once it arrives   Such a great style, and the color sounds lovely...i just saw one on TRR , it was a very pretty bright purple....


----------



## Kimbashop

Will do -- I think it is the same color as that one. The one on TRR is in much nicer condition. Price was a considerable factor in my purchase this time around, given that I had just put in an order with MM for a bespoke bag. But I'm excited nonetheless. And I do love small bright-colored bags.


----------



## jbags07

Kimbashop said:


> Will do -- I think it is the same color as that one. The one on TRR is in much nicer condition. Price was a considerable factor in my purchase this time around, given that I had just put in an order with MM for a bespoke bag. But I'm excited nonetheless. And I do love small bright-colored bags.


Looking foward to your post, hope you are happy with the condition .....i’ve received BV bags listed to be in great condition but aren’t, and ones that look almost new yet were not described that way. If the bag has surface dirt, @ksuromax has a great post explaining how to wash BV’s, and get that dirt out....BV is as addicting as MM, lol....Marco just shipped my latest order but i wonder how long it will take me to get it, with everything going on....i will pop over to the MM thread to see if you posted on what bag you just ordered!


----------



## Kimbashop

jbags07 said:


> Looking foward to your post, hope you are happy with the condition .....i’ve received BV bags listed to be in great condition but aren’t, and ones that look almost new yet were not described that way. If the bag has surface dirt, @ksuromax has a great post explaining how to wash BV’s, and get that dirt out....BV is as addicting as MM, lol....Marco just shipped my latest order but i wonder how long it will take me to get it, with everything going on....i will pop over to the MM thread to see if you posted on what bag you just ordered!


Thank you! The pictures are pretty clear regarding what the "damages" are, I think. If anyone has advice on touching up color, I'm all ears. And I will look up kmax's cleaning suggestions! I'm super excited to be owning my first BV. I just saw a Barolo Nodini in the wild last week and I thought it was beautiful.

BTW, does anyone have experience with the double zip Nodini? I am really interested in that model, too.

(teaser: I ordered a little Valerie in pirate red; hoping to support Marco's business thru what must be a terribly scary time for him. Thankfully, the area where he lives in Italy has not been deeply affected.)


----------



## muchstuff

Kimbashop said:


> Thank you! The pictures are pretty clear regarding what the "damages" are, I think. If anyone has advice on touching up color, I'm all ears. And I will look up kmax's cleaning suggestions! I'm super excited to be owning my first BV. I just a Barolo Nodini in the wild last week and I thought it was beatiful.
> 
> BTW, does anyone have experience with the double zip Nodini? I am really interested in that model, too.
> 
> (teaser: I ordered a little Valerie in pirate red; hoping to support Marco's business thru what must be a terribly scary time for him. Thankfully, the area where he lives in Italy has not been deeply affected.)


I had the double zip and sold it, i found the strap way too long for my height. I doubled it as per the BV SA instructions and that worked lengthwise but I found that, even though I could fit everything I normally carry, I prefer bags that have extra space and this one didn't, at least for me. @ksuromax is of the opinion that the strap is too narrow for a double, anyone else have an opinion on that?


----------



## Kimbashop

muchstuff said:


> I had the double zip and sold it, i found the strap way too long for my height. I doubled it as per the BV SA instructions and that worked lengthwise but I found that, even though I could fit everything I normally carry, I prefer bags that have extra space and this one didn't, at least for me. @ksuromax is of the opinion that the strap is too narrow for a double, anyone else have an opinion on that?


That's helpful, thanks. I love the look of it and the idea of having two zippers, but not a fan of thin straps on bulky bags.


----------



## muchstuff

Kimbashop said:


> That's helpful, thanks. I love the look of it and the idea of having two zippers, but not a fan of thin straps on bulky bags.


It’s not a hugely bulky bag by any means, it’s actually quite compact IMO ( as a big bag gal anyway). It would be interesting to hear what others think of the strap!


----------



## southernbelle43

Kimbashop said:


> Thank you! The pictures are pretty clear regarding what the "damages" are, I think. If anyone has advice on touching up color, I'm all ears. And I will look up kmax's cleaning suggestions! I'm super excited to be owning my first BV. I just saw a Barolo Nodini in the wild last week and I thought it was beautiful.
> 
> BTW, does anyone have experience with the double zip Nodini? I am really interested in that model, too.
> 
> (teaser: I ordered a little Valerie in pirate red; hoping to support Marco's business thru what must be a terribly scary time for him. Thankfully, the area where he lives in Italy has not been deeply affected.)


Bless you for ordering a bag.  He says we  are keeping him afloat.


----------



## Nibb

Mousse said:


> Charley Girl (aka Her Dogness) is sheltering in place with her favorite blankie.
> View attachment 4693628





southernbelle43 said:


> Me thinks I spy a spoiled dog, which is as it should be.  Carter is totally stressed out as you can see.
> 
> View attachment 4693649





indiaink said:


> Sometimes all the comfort we need is from our favorite toy. @rhyn





jbags07 said:


> Gus is guarding the house while Cleo guards her toys.....
> 
> 
> View attachment 4693843





southernbelle43 said:


> Oh my, the dog on the back of the sofa is a clone of mine!!!  I cannot get him to “pose” this morning, too sleepy, lol.
> View attachment 4694010



Yay! Puppy pictures! Glad everyone is hanging in there. Lots of cooking, napping, and a little gardening at my locked down house. Here is my current fashion accessory, pardon the background mess, it’s Sunday breakfast time where I live.


----------



## jbags07

Kimbashop said:


> Thank you! The pictures are pretty clear regarding what the "damages" are, I think. If anyone has advice on touching up color, I'm all ears. And I will look up kmax's cleaning suggestions! I'm super excited to be owning my first BV. I just saw a Barolo Nodini in the wild last week and I thought it was beautiful.
> 
> BTW, does anyone have experience with the double zip Nodini? I am really interested in that model, too.
> 
> (teaser: I ordered a little Valerie in pirate red; hoping to support Marco's business thru what must be a terribly scary time for him. Thankfully, the area where he lives in Italy has not been deeply affected.)



Great question about touching up scuffs etc...i have a couple of Venetas that could use touch ups, at some point i intend to send them to Modern for that.....if you have any success doing it yourself, please share    Am always too afraid to attempt anything myself!

(little Valerie will be beautiful in pirate red Cuoio...i have a little Athena in it and its a great color/leather....i do hope Marco will come out of all of this ok )


----------



## Kimbashop

My very first BV arrived today --  Nodini- from Tradesy DHL from China was super fast. Although it seems to be lovely, I need to authenticate it. One disconcerting thing is that although one of the photos showed the label and serial number, I can't find it in the bag. Where would I normally find the tag?

Edit: found the tag! I'll post photos for the authentication thread. If indeed it is the real thing, it is a beauty. Lovely purple color -- Byzantine, I think.


----------



## muchstuff

Kimbashop said:


> My very first BV arrived today --  Nodini- from Tradesy DHL from China was super fast. Although it seems to be lovely, I need to authenticate it. One disconcerting thing is that although one of the photos showed the label and serial number, I can't find it in the bag. Where would I normally find the tag?
> 
> Edit: found the tag! I'll post photos for the authentication thread. If indeed it is the real thing, it is a beauty. Lovely purple color -- Byzantine, I think.


Inside the interior pocket? I think...


----------



## Kimbashop

Yup -- updated my post. I found it! It really does appear to be the real thing. In that case I got the bag at an amazing price -- $471 US dollars. And it is in really good condition. Tarnishing at the zipper pulls but otherwise other blemishes are not really noticable.


----------



## muchstuff

Kimbashop said:


> Yup -- updated my post. I found it! It really does appear to be the real thing. In that case I got the bag at an amazing price -- $471 US dollars. And it is in really good condition. Tarnishing at the zipper pulls but otherwise other blemishes are not really noticable.


----------



## Kimbashop

Here is my lovely BV Nodini. Ladies, is this Byzantine? I can see more of these in my future. Great crossbody fit, lightweight, and holds a surprising amount for its size.


----------



## muchstuff

Kimbashop said:


> Here is my lovely BV Nodini. Ladies, is this Byzantine? I can see more of these in my future. Great crossbody fit, lightweight, and holds a surprising amount for its size.
> 
> View attachment 4696559


Very pretty colour!


----------



## Kimbashop

it really is. A bit of a chameleon, too. Sometimes appearing more red-purple and other times more cooler-toned. Super lovely, and will go with virtually everything I own, even my neutrals.


----------



## muchstuff

Kimbashop said:


> it really is. A bit of a chameleon, too. Sometimes appearing more red-purple and other times more cooler-toned. Super lovely, and will go with virtually everything I own, even my neutrals.


----------



## dolali

Kimbashop said:


> Here is my lovely BV Nodini. Ladies, is this Byzantine? I can see more of these in my future. Great crossbody fit, lightweight, and holds a surprising amount for its size.
> 
> View attachment 4696559



Very pretty and looks in great shape! The Nodini is a great bag.


----------



## Nibb

Kimbashop said:


> Here is my lovely BV Nodini. Ladies, is this Byzantine? I can see more of these in my future. Great crossbody fit, lightweight, and holds a surprising amount for its size.
> 
> View attachment 4696559


The Nodini is one of the bags that I couldn’t live without, it’s such a great grab and go bag. Enjoy and that color is beautiful especially for spring!


----------



## JenJBS

Kimbashop said:


> it really is. A bit of a chameleon, too. Sometimes appearing more red-purple and other times more cooler-toned. Super lovely, and will go with virtually everything I own, even my neutrals.



Mine does the same thing with looking more warm or cool depending on the light. Seems to be a purple thing - probably because it's a mix of warm red and cool blue.


----------



## Kimbashop

Nibb said:


> The Nodini is one of the bags that I couldn’t live without, it’s such a great grab and go bag. Enjoy and that color is beautiful especially for spring!





dolali said:


> Very pretty and looks in great shape! The Nodini is a great bag.



Thanks! Yes, I totally now get the Nodini love. One in every color .....


----------



## jbags07

Kimbashop said:


> Here is my lovely BV Nodini. Ladies, is this Byzantine? I can see more of these in my future. Great crossbody fit, lightweight, and holds a surprising amount for its size.
> 
> View attachment 4696559


What a beautiful purple   And a great deal!  I’ve had tunnel vision with mini and medium Venetas but i need to make Nodini a priority, after seeing yours and @JenJBS ’s reveals     Both of your Nodini’s are just beautiful...


----------



## Kimbashop

jbags07 said:


> What a beautiful purple   And a great deal!  I’ve had tunnel vision with mini and medium Venetas but i need to make Nodini a priority, after seeing yours and @JenJBS ’s reveals     Both of your Nodini’s are just beautiful...


I couldn't believe the price on this, and Tradesy was offering more money off of bags last week. GIven your love of crossbody bags, I think you'd like it! 

My next BV purchase will be a large Veneta, but alas, such a purchase will have to wait quite a while.


----------



## jbags07

Kimbashop said:


> I couldn't believe the price on this, and Tradesy was offering more money off of bags last week. GIven your love of crossbody bags, I think you'd like it!
> 
> My next BV purchase will be a large Veneta, but alas, such a purchase will have to wait quite a while.


I think i’ve held off as i’ve purchased SO many crossbodies in 2019 from MM, lol   And Venetas are quite addicting, let me warn you!  I just keep gravitating toward them. When u are able to get one, you will love it.....


----------



## JenJBS

jbags07 said:


> What a beautiful purple   And a great deal!  I’ve had tunnel vision with mini and medium Venetas but i need to make Nodini a priority, after seeing yours and @JenJBS ’s reveals     Both of your Nodini’s are just beautiful...



Thank you!  Nodinis are wonderful bags. Especially if you like crossbody. Definitely worth making a priority.


----------



## Kimbashop

jbags07 said:


> I think i’ve held off as i’ve purchased SO many crossbodies in 2019 from MM, lol   And Venetas are quite addicting, let me warn you!  I just keep gravitating toward them. When u are able to get one, you will love it.....


Yes, you have quite the enviable collection!

and, that's what I'm afraid of-- the addiction.


----------



## ksuromax

very beautiful!


----------



## Kimbashop

ksuromax said:


> very beautiful!


Thank you! I love it.


----------



## septembersiren

Hope everyone is well and surviving at home


----------



## Kimbashop

I am out walking my dog on a golf course today. Total peace and quiet. First beautiful day we have had here. Currently my dog is swimming after ducks. We don’t have Stay at home orders (yet) where I live so I take advantage of the golf course next to my neighborhood for expansive social distance  dog walking.

My Nodini is sunning herself in the foreground.


----------



## muchstuff

For you Canucks out there...( @V0N1B2 )...


----------



## V0N1B2

muchstuff said:


> For you Canucks out there...( @V0N1B2 )...
> View attachment 4701289


Oh yeah, for sure eh.  A lot of people don't realize it but Canadians measure everything in moose lengths the same way that Americans measure everything in football fields.  Like, hey muchstuff can you believe the lineup to get into Tim Horton's was lined up around the block? It was at least 16 moose-lengths long! 
Fun fact: smaller lengths are sometimes measured in bacon rashers.


----------



## muchstuff

V0N1B2 said:


> Oh yeah, for sure eh.  A lot of people don't realize it but Canadians measure everything in moose lengths the same way that Americans measure everything in football fields.  Like, hey muchstuff can you believe the lineup to get into Tim Horton's was lined up around the block? It was at least 16 moose-lengths long!
> Fun fact: smaller lengths are sometimes measured in bacon rashers.


And if you told me the line up was a 16 mooser I’d say sorry because we just do.


----------



## V0N1B2

muchstuff said:


> And if you told me the line up was a 16 mooser I’d say sorry because we just do.


What are you talking aboot?


----------



## muchstuff

V0N1B2 said:


> What are you talking aboot?


----------



## southernbelle43

V0N1B2 said:


> Oh yeah, for sure eh.  A lot of people don't realize it but Canadians measure everything in moose lengths the same way that Americans measure everything in football fields.  Like, hey muchstuff can you believe the lineup to get into Tim Horton's was lined up around the block? It was at least 16 moose-lengths long!
> Fun fact: smaller lengths are sometimes measured in bacon rashers.


I am so glad you shared that.  A fun fact.


----------



## JenJBS

V0N1B2 said:


> Oh yeah, for sure eh.  A lot of people don't realize it but Canadians measure everything in moose lengths the same way that Americans measure everything in football fields.  Like, hey muchstuff can you believe the lineup to get into Tim Horton's was lined up around the block? It was at least 16 moose-lengths long!
> Fun fact: smaller lengths are sometimes measured in bacon rashers.



Love this! Too fun!


----------



## H’sKisses

Hello, everyone! Been MIA but it’s been a bit crazy. Our family was traveling in Asia most of February and we came back to a s#i+show. It’s been just a tiny bit crazy with having to self-quarantine immediately after arrival, dealing with having to stock up when people were hoarding during our quarantine, and figuring out work arrangements and catching up on everything.

We’re all settled but still working from home, which we’re grateful for. A lot of people have lost jobs, and our tourist economy is hurting.  But we are safe, and hoping everyone is healthy and happy. 

Love to all.


----------



## muchstuff

Hershey'sKisses said:


> Hello, everyone! Been MIA but it’s been a bit crazy. Our family was traveling in Asia most of February and we came back to a s#i+show. It’s been just a tiny bit crazy with having to self-quarantine immediately after arrival, dealing with having to stock up when people were hoarding during our quarantine, and figuring out work arrangements and catching up on everything.
> 
> We’re all settled but still working from home, which we’re grateful for. A lot of people have lost jobs, and our tourist economy is hurting.  But we are safe, and hoping everyone is healthy and happy.
> 
> Love to all.


Glad you made it home safely, good to see you back here!


----------



## H’sKisses

muchstuff said:


> Glad you made it home safely, good to see you back here!



Thank you! We were scrambling towards the end of our trip, trying to change flights. We made it back just in time, Korean Air started cancelling flights soon after. 

I’m hoping to be good this year and just live vicariously through everyone else’s BV purchases!


----------



## jbags07

Hershey'sKisses said:


> Hello, everyone! Been MIA but it’s been a bit crazy. Our family was traveling in Asia most of February and we came back to a s#i+show. It’s been just a tiny bit crazy with having to self-quarantine immediately after arrival, dealing with having to stock up when people were hoarding during our quarantine, and figuring out work arrangements and catching up on everything.
> 
> We’re all settled but still working from home, which we’re grateful for. A lot of people have lost jobs, and our tourist economy is hurting.  But we are safe, and hoping everyone is healthy and happy.
> 
> Love to all.


Glad you and your family are safe


----------



## H’sKisses

jbags07 said:


> Glad you and your family are safe



Thank you!


----------



## RT1

Hershey'sKisses said:


> Thank you! We were scrambling towards the end of our trip, trying to change flights. We made it back just in time, Korean Air started cancelling flights soon after.
> 
> I’m hoping to be good this year and just live vicariously through everyone else’s BV purchases!



Sounds like you made it just in the nick of time.
Glad you and your family are back home safe and sound.  
Please take care during these crazy times we're going through!


----------



## H’sKisses

RTone said:


> Sounds like you made it just in the nick of time.
> Glad you and your family are back home safe and sound.
> Please take care during these crazy times we're going through!



Thank you!


----------



## ksuromax

Has anyone seen @diane278 recently? 
hope she's well and will check in soon


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> Has anyone seen @diane278 recently?
> hope she's well and will check in soon


She was just online in the Hermes forum.


----------



## muggles

What do you do when you buy a bag advertised as “I can see no flaws” and within minutes of its arrival you inspect it to find it’s covered with little nicks? Like somebody got it caught in a barbed wire fence!


----------



## JenJBS

muggles said:


> What do you do when you buy a bag advertised as “I can see no flaws” and within minutes of its arrival you inspect it to find it’s covered with little nicks? Like somebody got it caught in a barbed wire fence!



 'Return - Not As Advertised'


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> She was just online in the Hermes forum.


awsome, thank you!


----------



## diane278

ksuromax said:


> Has anyone seen @diane278 recently?
> hope she's well and will check in soon


Hi, K!  I’ve been lurking occasionally, trying to keep up with what whats going on around here. The changes in BV haven’t worked for me, although I still have a number of TM designs that I love.  I decided that being silent was better than being negative. After all, I had a good ten+ years collecting BV.


----------



## muchstuff

diane278 said:


> Hi, K!  I’ve been lurking occasionally, trying to keep up with what whats going on around here. The changes in BV haven’t worked for me, although I still have a number of TM designs that I love.  I decided that being silent was better than being negative. After all, I had a good ten+ years collecting BV.


Post the occasional photo of one of your beauties for us!


----------



## ksuromax

diane278 said:


> Hi, K!  I’ve been lurking occasionally, trying to keep up with what whats going on around here. The changes in BV haven’t worked for me, although I still have a number of TM designs that I love.  I decided that being silent was better than being negative. After all, I had a good ten+ years collecting BV.


i was just a little bit worried when i didn't see you for a while, glad to see you in good spirit! Stay safe!


----------



## Nibb

muchstuff said:


> Post the occasional photo of one of your beauties for us!


@diane278 has moved on...she has a black Birkin that is TDF and new virtual friends. She’s done with us.


----------



## ksuromax

Nibb said:


> @diane278 has moved on...she has a black Birkin that is TDF and new virtual friends. She’s done with us.


----------



## Nibb

ksuromax said:


> awsome, thank you!


How are you doing? How is Dubai doing? Hopefully everyone is safe, such a dreadful time right now.


----------



## ksuromax

Nibb said:


> How are you doing? How is Dubai doing? Hopefully everyone is safe, such a dreadful time right now.


thank you, i am fine, work from home this week. 
Our number is creeping up, last reported yesterday was 2,659 cases and 12 deaths, which is not too bad comparing to other countries and given how exposed we are being a travel traffic hub! 
Authorities didn't waste time and acted proactively, which is showing the results now. 
Total sanitazing is carried out, streets, parks, buildings, etc are being treated over nights, we have curfew from 8 pm till 6 am. 
Going out for work, or essential shopping is no problem, but the city is literally empty, all prefer to stay in as much as possible.


----------



## muchstuff

Nibb said:


> @diane278 has moved on...she has a black Birkin that is TDF and new virtual friends. She’s done with us.


----------



## diane278

Nibb said:


> @diane278 has moved on...she has a black Birkin that is TDF and new virtual friends. She’s done with us.


Lol. But not true. BV is like a first love....it’ll always be a part of me....


----------



## diane278

ksuromax said:


> i was just a little bit worried when i didn't see you for a while, glad to see you in good spirit! Stay safe!


Thank you! You take care, too.


----------



## diane278

Nibb said:


> @diane278 has moved on...she has a black Birkin that is TDF and new virtual friends. She’s done with us.


Not true....(but made me laugh out loud) and I have photographic proof: My HG bag


----------



## diane278

muchstuff said:


> Post the occasional photo of one of your beauties for us!


I will.  BV is in my blood. And I’m not ruling out an eventual return......


----------



## diane278

@muchstuff.....my beloved Lauren clutch......


----------



## muchstuff

diane278 said:


> @muchstuff.....my beloved Lauren clutch......
> View attachment 4706436


Love it with your boots!


----------



## Nibb

diane278 said:


> Not true....(but made me laugh out loud) and I have photographic proof: My HG bag
> View attachment 4706430


BTW I just got one of your beaded FEED bags, it’s really wonderful. You enabled me for a good cause.


----------



## Nibb

muchstuff said:


> Love it with your boots!


+1


----------



## muggles

I can’t believe after all the warm days that I woke up to this on April 10!


----------



## muggles

This is on its way to me! Should arrive tomorrow, perfect for the snowyweather, not!


----------



## muchstuff

muggles said:


> This is on its way to me! Should arrive tomorrow, perfect for the snowyweather, not!
> View attachment 4707227


It’s a style I’ve always been curious about, mod shots please when she gets there!


----------



## muggles

muchstuff said:


> It’s a style I’ve always been curious about, mod shots please when she gets there!


Will do!


----------



## loves

muggles said:


> This is on its way to me! Should arrive tomorrow, perfect for the snowyweather, not!
> View attachment 4707227



GORGEOUS colour!


----------



## southernbelle43

Nibb said:


> BTW I just got one of your beaded FEED bags, it’s really wonderful. You enabled me for a good cause.


I bought two of the darn things after I saw hers. I get more comments on these when I go to the store than I do on my handbags!


----------



## muchstuff

southernbelle43 said:


> I bought two of the darn things after I saw hers. I get more comments on these when I go to the store than I do on my handbags!


Mod shot? What bags are we discussing please? Do I need one too?


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> Mod shot? What bags are we discussing please? Do I need one too?


@diane278 's canvas bags that have beads decorations
post 7608 above
(her fabulous Lido outshines everything!)


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> @diane278 's canvas bags that have beads decorations
> post 7608 above
> (her fabulous Lido outshines everything!)


Thanks, you're right, all I saw was the Lido. Those look like great shopper totes!


----------



## Nibb

muchstuff said:


> Mod shot? What bags are we discussing please? Do I need one too?


 Not as stylish as the infamous Lido photo, but here it is. I don’t use it for groceries but it’s a fab laptop tote when I freelance also when I want something super casual. It has a shoulder strap too.


----------



## muchstuff

Nibb said:


> Not as stylish as the infamous Lido photo, but here it is. I don’t use it for groceries but it’s a fab laptop tote when I freelance also when I want something super casual. It has a shoulder strap too.
> View attachment 4707640


I'm already on the website,  thanks!


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> I'm already on the website,  thanks!


----------



## Nibb

muchstuff said:


> I'm already on the website,  thanks!


She just enables all of us.


----------



## southernbelle43

Well I think she was talking about the Apolis bags that Diane has.  I saw her using one for groceries and had to have one...well two. They are great all purpose heavy burlap bags that I use for carting things around.  The checkers at the grocery never fail to comment on them and they tickle me using plastic sacks for anything that might leak, even though I don't want them to do that. They think the bags are too nice to put groceries in.


----------



## muchstuff

southernbelle43 said:


> Well I think she was talking about the Apolis bags that Diane has.  I saw her using one for groceries and had to have one...well two. They are great all purpose heavy burlap bags that I use for carting things around.  The checkers at the grocery never fail to comment on them and they tickle me using plastic sacks for anything that might leak, even though I don't want them to do that. They think the bags are too nice to put groceries in.
> View attachment 4707664
> View attachment 4707665


Oooh that's nice too...


----------



## southernbelle43

EDIT:  Apparently Diane has a plethora of burlap bags, lol.


----------



## muchstuff

Nibb said:


> She just enables all of us.


I'm on the wait list...


----------



## Nibb

muchstuff said:


> I'm on the wait list...


  Mine came from a charity auction on eBay. FYI


----------



## muchstuff

Nibb said:


> Mine came from a charity auction on eBay. FYI


I shall look, thanks!


----------



## muchstuff

Nibb said:


> Mine came from a charity auction on eBay. FYI


Argghhh, confused. The bag is available through another group who gives 10% of sales to charity. If you buy direct from FEED it tells you exactly how many meals are supplied from your purchase. But I guess the secondary sellers have already paid a chunk to FEED for the bags in the first place... I'd like to make a contribution as well as a fashion statement with my bag, does anyone know more about FEED? Seems like a worthy project.


----------



## diane278

muchstuff said:


> Argghhh, confused. The bag is available through another group who gives 10% of sales to charity. If you buy direct from FEED it tells you exactly how many meals are supplied from your purchase. But I guess the secondary sellers have already paid a chunk to FEED for the bags in the first place... I'd like to make a contribution as well as a fashion statement with my bag, does anyone know more about FEED? Seems like a worthy project.


Just seeing this. I don’t see the beaded FEED bag on the Feedprojects.com website.  It was hand beaded by deaf people in Kenya that no other way of earning money.  Mine finally wore out as I used it for my iPad and misc stuff when I traveled. I was hoping to order a new one but I guess they’re no longer making them_
The Apolis is a newer bag that is sturdier and larger. I use it for shopping but it could easily tote stuff on a trip. It’s guaranteed to hold 140 lbs....although I don’t know who could lift it at that weight.  It’s lined in vinyl and has been very practical.


----------



## muchstuff

diane278 said:


> Just seeing this. I don’t see the beaded FEED bag on the Feedprojects.com website.  It was hand beaded by deaf people in Kenya that no other way of earning money.  Mine finally wore out as I used it for my iPad and misc stuff when I traveled. I was hoping to order a new one but I guess they’re no longer making them_
> The Apolis is a newer bag that is sturdier and larger. I use it for shopping but it could easily tote stuff on a trip. It’s guaranteed to hold 140 lbs....although I don’t know who could lift it at that weight.  It’s lined in vinyl and has been very practical.


Their website is set up a bit funny, try searching pricewise  high to low, it's there but waitlisted. Thanks re: the Apolis, it sounds like a great grocery-getter. (140 lbs? )


----------



## diane278

Here’s an unedited photo of the beaded FEED bags (I originally had two). I had other, simpler FEED bags that you can see peeking out from behind.....


----------



## muchstuff

diane278 said:


> Here’s an unedited photo of the beaded FEED bags (I originally had two). I had other, simpler FEED bags that you can see peeking out from behind.....
> View attachment 4707738


I love your feedbag collection . I see  future Christmas gifts...


----------



## Nibb

muchstuff said:


> Their website is set up a bit funny, try searching pricewise  high to low, it's there but waitlisted. Thanks re: the Apolis, it sounds like a great grocery-getter. (140 lbs? )


I had a cotton feed bag with a burlap bottom that zipped up into a small pouch that was picked up at Whole Foods about 8 years ago, from what I remember I think the company was founded by one of the Bush daughters, she started it after college. I forgot about my original bag till our enabling friend started posting hers on this forum, my DH has a bit of a bag problem too, I think he took off with my cotton one.


----------



## muchstuff

Nibb said:


> I had a cotton feed bag with a burlap bottom that zipped up into a small pouch that was picked up at Whole Foods about 8 years ago, from what I remember I think the company was founded by one of the Bush daughters, she started it after college. I forgot about my original bag till our enabling friend started posting hers on this forum, my DH has a bit of a bag problem too, I think he took off with my cotton one.


I have one really handy cotton reversible bag that was locally made and it sees it's share of use. I don't share it with DH though .


----------



## muchstuff

Nibb said:


> Not as stylish as the infamous Lido photo, but here it is. I don’t use it for groceries but it’s a fab laptop tote when I freelance also when I want something super casual. It has a shoulder strap too.
> View attachment 4707640


. 
Do you mind measuring the strap drop of the long strap?


----------



## diane278

Nibb said:


> I had a cotton feed bag with a burlap bottom that zipped up into a small pouch that was picked up at Whole Foods about 8 years ago, from what I remember I think the company was founded by one of the Bush daughters, she started it after college. I forgot about my original bag till our enabling friend started posting hers on this forum, my DH has a bit of a bag problem too, I think he took off with my cotton one.


When WF closed out those bags, I bought ten of them to use as gift bags for Christmas gifts that year......I was quite into FEED products at the time.

It was started by Bush’s niece, Lauren Bush, who later married a son of Ralph Lauren.  I was teaching back then and we ordered 300 bags for Teacher’s Day that year.  They were great to work with. That set of bags was  made in a factory in U.K. and, in order to do them for what we could pay, they had to make extras for the company.  They shipped them all to me (500 I think) and I extracted ours and then shipped the remainder to the company, which was based in NYC at that time. It was a group effort. A big one!
(That experience made me fall in love with DHL....)


----------



## muchstuff

diane278 said:


> When WF closed out those bags, I bought ten of them to use as gift bags for Christmas gifts that year......I was quite into FEED products at the time.
> 
> It was started by Bush’s niece, Lauren Bush, who later married a son of Ralph Lauren.  I was teaching back then and we ordered 300 bags for Teacher’s Day that year.  They were great to work with. That set of bags was  made in a factory in U.K. and, in order to do them for what we could pay, they had to make extras for the company.  They shipped them all to me (500 I think) and I extracted ours and then shipped the remainder to the company, which was based in NYC at that time. It was a group effort. A big one!
> (That experience made me fall in love with DHL....)


Great story!


----------



## Nibb

muchstuff said:


> .
> Do you mind measuring the strap drop of the long strap?


Drop is 17 1/2 inches. 



diane278 said:


> When WF closed out those bags, I bought ten of them to use as gift bags for Christmas gifts that year......I was quite into FEED products at the time.
> 
> It was started by Bush’s niece, Lauren Bush, who later married a son of Ralph Lauren.  I was teaching back then and we ordered 300 bags for Teacher’s Day that year.  They were great to work with. That set of bags was  made in a factory in U.K. and, in order to do them for what we could pay, they had to make extras for the company.  They shipped them all to me (500 I think) and I extracted ours and then shipped the remainder to the company, which was based in NYC at that time. It was a group effort. A big one!
> (That experience made me fall in love with DHL....)


That is a great story, how wonderful of them to work with you even if there was some manual labor involved, and a lovely useful gift for the teachers. Thought there was some sort of Bush connection, I wonder if RL will ever design one, they do have a rustic country but elegant Ralph kinda vibe to them. I remember the one I bought was only about $10, I wanted to get more but that was the last one, now knowing the story I have to find the bag, it must be in the Garage. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## diane278

Nibb said:


> Drop is 17 1/2 inches.
> 
> 
> That is a great story, how wonderful of them to work with you even if there was some manual labor involved, and a lovely useful gift for the teachers. Thought there was some sort of Bush connection, I wonder if RL will ever design one, they do have a rustic country but elegant Ralph kinda vibe to them. I remember the one I bought was only about $10, I wanted to get more but that was the last one, now knowing the story I have to find the bag, it must be in the Garage. Thanks for sharing.


Early on, there was (briefly) a Polo version in RL’S POLO Stores. I got one at the Stanford Center store. It had various novelty patches on it.  They also did a great canvas duffle bag. For each one sold, they gave one, with basic medical supplies in it, to local medical workers who worked with people in poor areas in Africa.  The company was part of the World Food Program at the U.N. Things on the website have changed a lot.  There weren’t any leather bags back then.....and there weren’t any for men.  
I just looked in the trunk of my car and found these (they’re all I have left):


----------



## muchstuff

Nibb said:


> Drop is 17 1/2 inches.
> 
> 
> That is a great story, how wonderful of them to work with you even if there was some manual labor involved, and a lovely useful gift for the teachers. Thought there was some sort of Bush connection, I wonder if RL will ever design one, they do have a rustic country but elegant Ralph kinda vibe to them. I remember the one I bought was only about $10, I wanted to get more but that was the last one, now knowing the story I have to find the bag, it must be in the Garage. Thanks for sharing.


Thanks!


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> Their website is set up a bit funny, try searching pricewise  high to low, it's there but waitlisted. Thanks re: the Apolis, it sounds like a great grocery-getter. (140 lbs? )


My DH could haul me


----------



## ksuromax

Great stories and great background, not sure i've seen them here, but i'll keep an eye open, and definitely get one (or two) if i come across them!


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> Great stories and great background, not sure i've seen them here, but i'll keep an eye open, and definitely get one (or two) if i come across them!


There's company in the US that has the beaded one.


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> There's company in the US that has the beaded one.


i found it online, but the shipping is for US only 
i'm not in a hurry


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> i found it online, but the shipping is for US only
> i'm not in a hurry


Where did you find it? The City Farm?


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> Where did you find it? The City Farm?


nope, their site 
https://feedprojects.com/collections/totes


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> nope, their site
> https://feedprojects.com/collections/totes


Oh yeah, I know, but the beaded ones are waitlisted on their site.


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> Oh yeah, I know, but the beaded ones are waitlisted on their site.


yep 
in the current situation where shipping has become a challenge i would not (most probably) be able to order it anyway, hence i will wait till things settle, and, maybe, i'll find one (or something similar) when traveling be safe and easy again


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> yep
> in the current situation where shipping has become a challenge i would not (most probably) be able to order it anyway, hence i will wait till things settle, and, maybe, i'll find one (or something similar) when traveling be safe and easy again


Pricey but the end result is a good thing. Kids with food.


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> Pricey but the end result is a good thing. Kids with food.


----------



## muggles

muggles said:


> This is on its way to me! Should arrive tomorrow, perfect for the snowyweather, not!
> View attachment 4707227


Tracking still says delivery today! Lol
Hopefully Monday!


----------



## muggles

Happy Easter to all!


----------



## muchstuff

muggles said:


> Tracking still says delivery today! Lol
> Hopefully Monday!


We're all learning patience the hard way...


----------



## diane278

I don’t have a large BV bag collection sinceTM, but I do have a ton of unused shoe bags from all the shoes I’ve purchased. I don’t have a sewing machine so I thought I’d hand stitch a BV face mask....for no particular reason.
It’s badly sewn, too heavy/hot to use, but it was fun to make (sort of). I have no future as a seamstress, despite that when I was younger I was pretty good at it....
I used BV cords for the mask ties.....


----------



## southernbelle43

diane278 said:


> I don’t have a large BV bag collection sinceTM, but I do have a ton of unused shoe bags from all the shoes I’ve purchased. I don’t have a sewing machine so I thought I’d hand stitch a BV face mask....for no particular reason.
> It’s badly sewn, too heavy/hot to use, but it was fun to make (sort of). I have no future as a seamstress, despite that when I was younger I was pretty good at it....
> I used BV cords for the mask ties.....
> View attachment 4708351


Lol, very creative.


----------



## muchstuff

diane278 said:


> I don’t have a large BV bag collection sinceTM, but I do have a ton of unused shoe bags from all the shoes I’ve purchased. I don’t have a sewing machine so I thought I’d hand stitch a BV face mask....for no particular reason.
> It’s badly sewn, too heavy/hot to use, but it was fun to make (sort of). I have no future as a seamstress, despite that when I was younger I was pretty good at it....
> I used BV cords for the mask ties.....
> View attachment 4708351


Too bad it's too heavy to use, love it!


----------



## Nibb

And he


diane278 said:


> When WF closed out those bags, I bought ten of them to use as gift bags for Christmas gifts that year......I was quite into FEED products at the time.
> 
> It was started by Bush’s niece, Lauren Bush, who later married a son of Ralph Lauren.  I was teaching back then and we ordered 300 bags for Teacher’s Day that year.  They were great to work with. That set of bags was  made in a factory in U.K. and, in order to do them for what we could pay, they had to make extras for the company.  They shipped them all to me (500 I think) and I extracted ours and then shipped the remainder to the company, which was based in NYC at that time. It was a group effort. A big one!
> (That experience made me fall in love with DHL....)


And here is the original, knew DH had it stashed somewhere, it has some splotches on it, I may tea dye it. A side note, I really wanted a classic black Cabat but hesitated because DH would wait till I was sleeping and possibility claim it for himself , he has a bit of a bag problem, I carry the Cabat with the sides tucked in when I’m out with him. 
	

		
			
		

		
	


​


----------



## Nibb

ksuromax said:


> My DH could haul me


If you needed an extra place to sleep


----------



## Nibb

diane278 said:


> I don’t have a large BV bag collection sinceTM, but I do have a ton of unused shoe bags from all the shoes I’ve purchased. I don’t have a sewing machine so I thought I’d hand stitch a BV face mask....for no particular reason.
> It’s badly sewn, too heavy/hot to use, but it was fun to make (sort of). I have no future as a seamstress, despite that when I was younger I was pretty good at it....
> I used BV cords for the mask ties.....
> View attachment 4708351


That’s awesome! I ordered a 5 pack face mask from Johnny Was yesterday, for every pack sold, they donate a pack to high risk workers.


----------



## muchstuff

Sorry to obsess over a burlap bag but does anyone who has them know if the burlap sheds? I read some stuff online that said they can be messy. Don't know if that applies to the beaded ones or not?


----------



## Nibb

muchstuff said:


> Sorry to obsess over a burlap bag but does anyone who has them know if the burlap sheds? I read some stuff online that said they can be messy. Don't know if that applies to the beaded ones or not?


I haven't noticed, I just gave it a good shake and it seemed to be okay.


----------



## muchstuff

Nibb said:


> I haven't noticed, I just gave it a good shake and it seemed to be okay.


Thanks, they ones they were discussing were on Amazon, I don't know if they're a cheap knock off or what.


----------



## LLANeedle

Nibb said:


> That’s awesome! I ordered a 5 pack face mask from Johnny Was yesterday, for every pack sold, they donate a pack to high risk workers.


I ordered a set too.  When the news suggested that people might need to wear masks for a year I searched for some fun ones.


----------



## diane278

muchstuff said:


> Thanks, they ones they were discussing were on Amazon, I don't know if they're a cheap knock off or what.


The original burlap bags did NOT shed. I don’t know anything about the current ones....

BTW, Here’s a 15 year old (?) FEED bracelet. It’s beat up...but still sharing the message....


----------



## muchstuff

diane278 said:


> The original burlap bags did NOT shed. I don’t know anything about the current ones....
> 
> BTW, Here’s a 15 year old (?) FEED bracelet. It’s beat up...but still sharing the message....
> View attachment 4708712


Thanks Diane!


----------



## southernbelle43

Nibb said:


> That’s awesome! I ordered a 5 pack face mask from Johnny Was yesterday, for every pack sold, they donate a pack to high risk workers.


Thanks for mentioning this site.  I ordered two sets today and so did my nieces.  I had one sent to my daughter in Vegas.   The masks look well made and I love the slip pocket inside to insert extra protection like a coffee filter.  Plus they are really cute.


----------



## muchstuff

southernbelle43 said:


> Thanks for mentioning this site.  I ordered two sets today and so did my nieces.  I had one sent to my daughter in Vegas.   The masks look well made and I love the slip pocket inside to insert extra protection like a coffee filter.  Plus they are really cute.


I went to order and there's a four week pre-order wait time.


----------



## southernbelle43

muchstuff said:


> I went to order and there's a four week pre-order wait time.


It was 2-3 weeks earlier in the day when I ordered, lol.


----------



## muchstuff

southernbelle43 said:


> It was 2-3 weeks earlier in the day when I ordered, lol.


Plus time to get them to Canada...I'll have to try to find something closer to home!


----------



## Nibb

southernbelle43 said:


> Thanks for mentioning this site.  I ordered two sets today and so did my nieces.  I had one sent to my daughter in Vegas.   The masks look well made and I love the slip pocket inside to insert extra protection like a coffee filter.  Plus they are really cute.


Super cute. 



muchstuff said:


> I went to order and there's a four week pre-order wait time.


Sorry.


southernbelle43 said:


> It was 2-3 weeks earlier in the day when I ordered, lol.





muchstuff said:


> Plus time to get them to Canada...I'll have to try to find something closer to home!



Sorry, I don’t even check shipping times anymore, random stuff just shows up at my gate, today on Easter Sunday there was a mans Tommy Bahama jacket & a six pack of almond milk, I didn’t know they had been ordered. I have had things show up in 3 days that had a three weeks arrival date, I’m going to need masks anyway, I doubt I’ll ever walk through a large airport without a mask on.


----------



## muchstuff

Nibb said:


> Super cute.
> 
> 
> Sorry.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, I don’t even check shipping times anymore, random stuff just shows up at my gate, today on Easter Sunday there was a mans Tommy Bahama jacket & a six pack of almond milk, I didn’t know they had been ordered. I have had things show up in 3 days that had a three weeks arrival date, I’m going to need masks anyway, I doubt I’ll ever walk through a large airport without a mask on.


I may just order them anyway, it's not like we're not going to need them. And I'm pretty sure masks will be a staple in most households from here on in.


----------



## southernbelle43

muchstuff said:


> I may just order them anyway, it's not like we're not going to need them. And I'm pretty sure masks will be a staple in most households from here on in.


I figure I am going to stick inside anyway for at least 2-3 more weeks.


----------



## muchstuff

southernbelle43 said:


> I figure I am going to stick inside anyway for at least 2-3 more weeks.


I'm out a little but I don't really go into any stores etc. I do a drive by with my daughters, I pull up and we chat for ten minutes or so then I drive home. We walk into town but my DH goes in and gets whatever's needed in the store while I wait outside. That kind of thing.


----------



## southernbelle43

muchstuff said:


> I'm out a little but I don't really go into any stores etc. I do a drive by with my daughters, I pull up and we chat for ten minutes or so then I drive home. We walk into town but my DH goes in and gets whatever's needed in the store while I wait outside. That kind of thing.


Same here. Son and family did a drive by today. I go to the post office and use pick up for groceries.


----------



## Nibb

southernbelle43 said:


> I figure I am going to stick inside anyway for at least 2-3 more weeks.





muchstuff said:


> I'm out a little but I don't really go into any stores etc. I do a drive by with my daughters, I pull up and we chat for ten minutes or so then I drive home. We walk into town but my DH goes in and gets whatever's needed in the store while I wait outside. That kind of thing.



I’m mostly inside too, made a trip to my favorite produce market last week, they were really good about distancing. Like a lot of people I have allergies and am prone to sinus infections I think wearing a mask may help. In a weird way I like public social distancing it’s expanded my personal space.


----------



## muchstuff

Nibb said:


> I’m mostly inside too, made a trip to my favorite produce market last week, they were really good about distancing. Like a lot of people I have allergies and am prone to sinus infections I think wearing a mask may help. In a weird way I like public social distancing it’s expanded my personal space.


Totally get that.


----------



## muggles

I have a question, I received what was advertised as a large belly veneta in pink. Her measurements were 18.5 “ across. The bag arrived and it measures 20.5” across. Would that be a maxi belly?
Looked all over and can’t find answer. The bag is very nice but huge for someone 5’3”.
And really not easy to get in!


----------



## muchstuff

muggles said:


> I have a question, I received what was advertised as a large belly veneta in pink. Her measurements were 18.5 “ across. The bag arrived and it measures 20.5” across. Would that be a maxi belly?
> Looked all over and can’t find answer. The bag is very nice but huge for someone 5’3”.
> And really not easy to get in!


I believe there are only two sizes, medium and large. I would imagine as with other bags, it all depends on where the seller measured it. Mod shot? I've always been tempted by this style.


----------



## muggles

muchstuff said:


> I believe there are only two sizes, medium and large. I would imagine as with other bags, it all depends on where the seller measured it. Mod shot? I've always been tempted by this style.


I’ll send you a pic
I’ll try a mod shot and you can tell me if I look ridiculous or not!
Lol


----------



## muggles

See how wide it is
I’d take a mod shot but I just got out of shower and look like a wet duck!


----------



## muchstuff

muggles said:


> See how wide it is
> I’d take a mod shot but I just got out of shower and look like a wet duck!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4709425


You really need to see it loaded up and on the shoulder...I have a lot of bags that look totally different empty and flat.


----------



## muggles

muchstuff said:


> You really need to see it loaded up and on the shoulder...I have a lot of bags that look totally different empty and flat.


----------



## muggles

muggles said:


> View attachment 4709708


Huge!


----------



## muggles




----------



## indiaink

muggles said:


> View attachment 4709729


Pretty bag but it's huge on you. There are a number of models I couldn't ever wear - mostly involve the word "large".


----------



## southernbelle43

muggles said:


> Huge!


Yes it is.


----------



## JenJBS

indiaink said:


> Pretty bag but it's huge on you. There are a number of models I couldn't ever wear - mostly involve the word "large".



Same here.


----------



## muggles

Trying desperately to return bag! Listing in Tradesy had bag measurements as 17.5, actually they are 20.5!
So trying to return, but you have to send them a million pics of the bag. Have no idea as to why, they say because of virus!
For some confounding reason my pics aren’t going through to them. 
So I have not gotten an ok for return!
I really should know better than to buy from Tradesy.
From pics and listing info , bag did not look so blasted huge!


----------



## muchstuff

muggles said:


> View attachment 4709708


I like the bag but yes, it's pretty big. Maybe if it had a longer strap drop...


----------



## muggles

muchstuff said:


> I like the bag but yes, it's pretty big. Maybe if it had a longer strap drop...


It has a tiny opening!


----------



## muchstuff

muggles said:


> It has a tiny opening!


That's unfortunate. Hope you can get your return through!


----------



## muchstuff

"Today WWD put out a bombshell of news for the luxury market: the second-largest Hermes boutique in China had $2.7 million in sales on Saturday, the day it reopened after the coronavirus lockdown." (copy and paste from Purseblog).
No social distancing there I guess...


----------



## southernbelle43

muggles said:


> It has a tiny opening!


I love the look of that bag and have been tempted to buy one many times. But my friend on TPF knows I hate small openings and she has reminded me about them every time I have been tempted.  I hope you get it returned quickly. I had to return one and it was not the easiest thing to do, but it did get done and all was well.


----------



## whateve

muggles said:


> Trying desperately to return bag! Listing in Tradesy had bag measurements as 17.5, actually they are 20.5!
> So trying to return, but you have to send them a million pics of the bag. Have no idea as to why, they say because of virus!
> For some confounding reason my pics aren’t going through to them.
> So I have not gotten an ok for return!
> I really should know better than to buy from Tradesy.
> From pics and listing info , bag did not look so blasted huge!


Can't you return for any reason on Tradesy? Or is it different if you claim not as described? Can you still return if they decide it was as described? I think it is really hard to measure hobo type bags. What did the seller list for the depth?


----------



## whateve

muchstuff said:


> "Today WWD put out a bombshell of news for the luxury market: the second-largest Hermes boutique in China had $2.7 million in sales on Saturday, the day it reopened after the coronavirus lockdown." (copy and paste from Purseblog).
> No social distancing there I guess...


This is surprising! Based on what I've read on threads on tpf, I would have thought luxury sales would suffer for quite awhile.


----------



## muggles

whateve said:


> Can't you return for any reason on Tradesy? Or is it different if you claim not as described? Can you still return if they decide it was as described? I think it is really hard to measure hobo type bags. What did the seller list for the depth?


Seller listed bag at 17.5, bag actually measured at 20.5. She had 3.75 as width, 10.5 height.
Opening is really tiny. Tradesy insists on about a dozen photos of bag, saying it had something to do with virus! Makes no sense. I sent the requested photos and every time I was told they didn’t get them.
Sent last round at 2 pm haven’t heard from them since. Had seller listed bag at 20.5 I’d never have given it another look!


----------



## muchstuff

whateve said:


> This is surprising! Based on what I've read on threads on tpf, I would have thought luxury sales would suffer for quite awhile.


I guess it's an indicator of the disposable income in parts of China. Wonder what it's going to be like elsewhere when the brakes come off?


----------



## RT1

muchstuff said:


> I guess it's an indicator of the disposable income in parts of China. Wonder what it's going to be like elsewhere when the brakes come off?


 The Chinese own so much o


muchstuff said:


> I guess it's an indicator of the disposable income in parts of China. Wonder what it's going to be like elsewhere when the brakes come off?



In America, Not Good at all!


----------



## whateve

RTone said:


> The Chinese own so much o
> 
> 
> In America, Not Good at all!


There's so much unemployment. I wonder if that was a problem in China.


----------



## LLANeedle

I parted with mine.  I didn’t think it was a flattering silhouette and the opening is so small it was annoying.


----------



## muggles

LLANeedle said:


> I parted with mine.  I didn’t think it was a flattering silhouette and the opening is so small it was annoying.


Trying to part with mine but darn Tradesy won’t send a return label!


----------



## muggles

muggles said:


> Trying to part with mine but darn Tradesy won’t send a return label!


Can not get Tradesy to answer an email much less the return request.
Bag has to be shipped back to them by Friday!
There is no phone number, so no one to call about it.
This is blasted ridiculous!
I overpaid so unloading to Yoogi’s closet isn’t a good deal


----------



## V0N1B2

muggles said:


> I have a question, I received what was advertised as a large belly veneta in pink. Her measurements were 18.5 “ across. The bag arrived and it measures 20.5” across. Would that be a maxi belly?
> Looked all over and can’t find answer. The bag is very nice but huge for someone 5’3”.
> And really not easy to get in!


I hope this doesn't come out the wrong way, but it would probably be a really good idea to post the bags you're interested in buying either in the ID or AT thread.  Many of us who've been around know that the Belly wears like a spare tire under the arm and has a very small opening.  We could have also confirmed the size of the bag upon seeing that the authenticity tag states that the style number 252500 and told you the actual measurements of this bag.
Sometimes its good to get more eyes looking over a bag and thus a few experienced opinions before pressing the buy button.
We're here to help and happy to do so. Really.


----------



## indiaink

muggles said:


> Can not get Tradesy to answer an email much less the return request.
> Bag has to be shipped back to them by Friday!
> There is no phone number, so no one to call about it.
> This is blasted ridiculous!
> I overpaid so unloading to Yoogi’s closet isn’t a good deal


Tradesy's customer service line is 1 (844) 988-7233


----------



## muggles

indiaink said:


> Tradesy's customer service line is 1 (844) 988-7233


Thank you! Hoping for a RMA ! Still gotta wait for the email
They wouldn’t really say yay or nay on the phone!


----------



## whateve

muggles said:


> Can not get Tradesy to answer an email much less the return request.
> Bag has to be shipped back to them by Friday!
> There is no phone number, so no one to call about it.
> This is blasted ridiculous!
> I overpaid so unloading to Yoogi’s closet isn’t a good deal


Can you return the normal way and then fight for a refund later?


----------



## RT1

muggles said:


> Thank you! Hoping for a RMA ! Still gotta wait for the email
> They wouldn’t really say yay or nay on the phone!



I really hope this works out well for you.
It really seems that they are making you jump through incredible hoops just to return an item.


----------



## muggles

RTone said:


> I really hope this works out well for you.
> It really seems that they are making you jump through incredible hoops just to return an item.


It took 3 days and a phone call, after numerous emails to get an RMA , all packaged up and ready to return.
They have to examine it upon receipt to decide whether I get full refund or I’m stuck buying something else from them! Fingers crossed for refund, I’m done with Tradesy! (Hopefully)  Because of the virus they now make you send about 12 pics of the bag before they will issue RMA! Crazy! Thank you all for allowing me to vent!


----------



## muggles

whateve said:


> Can you return the normal way and then fight for a refund later?


Nope it’s their way or the highway! Lol


----------



## muggles

V0N1B2 said:


> I hope this doesn't come out the wrong way, but it would probably be a really good idea to post the bags you're interested in buying either in the ID or AT thread.  Many of us who've been around know that the Belly wears like a spare tire under the arm and has a very small opening.  We could have also confirmed the size of the bag upon seeing that the authenticity tag states that the style number 252500 and told you the actual measurements of this bag.
> Sometimes its good to get more eyes looking over a bag and thus a few experienced opinions before pressing the buy button.
> We're here to help and happy to do so. Really.


Your absolutely right! I should have inquired before I pushed that buy button! My bad!
Never occurred to me! And I hope Tradesy realizes the style number is for the much larger bag, not what the seller advertised it as! Thank you all, I’m learning!


----------



## RT1

muggles said:


> Nope it’s their way or the highway! Lol



I absolutely *HATE* sites and stores that have policies such as these in place.   
What ever happened to "*the customer is always right?*"


----------



## indiaink

RTone said:


> I absolutely *HATE* sites and stores that have policies such as these in place.
> What ever happened to "*the customer is always right?*"


To be fair, I believe a lot of this kind of thing has evolved as people have returned so many items. "Buyer's remorse", etc. BUT - when an item is clearly not described correctly, yes - the customer should be right.


----------



## RT1

indiaink said:


> To be fair, I believe a lot of this kind of thing has evolved as people have returned so many items. "Buyer's remorse", etc. BUT - when an item is clearly not described correctly, yes - the customer should be right.



Yes, I can remember an article I read several years ago that said: "_certain ladies indulged in a concept they referred to as 'wardrobing' where they would purchase their items from high fashion houses like Neiman's and Saks, wear them to some form of event, and then return said items to the stores for a refund after wearing them._"   
I can certainly understand not offering refunds in these conditions, or, like you said "_Buyer's remorse_."   

But when said item is not correctly identified or has flaws that are not described in the listing, a refund is definitely in order.


----------



## whateve

indiaink said:


> To be fair, I believe a lot of this kind of thing has evolved as people have returned so many items. "Buyer's remorse", etc. BUT - when an item is clearly not described correctly, yes - the customer should be right.


Tradesy's policy of taking returns for any reason has resulted in so many returns that they can't keep up with them. They don't have places to store them, and they generally take a loss on reselling them. They've started returning things to sellers, even when they are correctly described, claiming they can't determine a market price, which really means they would lose money on reselling it. When they first started, it was a great deal for sellers, less fees than most sites and sellers didn't have to deal with returns, but now the fees are higher, they hang on to the seller's money for nearly a month, and probably every return is sent back to the seller. 

Back when I first started selling there, I sold several scarves on different occasions to the same buyer. She returned all of them. When I asked Tradesy if it was a problem, they said no, that she bought a lot of stuff and returned a lot of stuff, which was fine because that was their policy. It was buyers like that partially proved the concept of free returns didn't work for their type of site, when their profit was fixed.


RTone said:


> Yes, I can remember an article I read several years ago that said: "_certain ladies indulged in a concept they referred to as 'wardrobing' where they would purchase their items from high fashion houses like Neiman's and Saks, wear them to some form of event, and then return said items to the stores for a refund after wearing them._"
> I can certainly understand not offering refunds in these conditions, or, like you said "_Buyer's remorse_."
> 
> But when said item is not correctly identified or has flaws that are not described in the listing, a refund is definitely in order.


Tradesy made no secret that when items were returned to them, they loaned them to events and then resold them. Some of these were new with tags items that were obviously no longer new when they were resold.


----------



## muchstuff

I received an email this morning from Vestiaire Collective saying that their NY branch has been considered an ESSENTIAL SERVICE and is open for business again. WTF???  Can someone explain this because I don’t get it.


----------



## RT1

muchstuff said:


> I received an email this morning from Vestiaire Collective saying that their NY branch has been considered an ESSENTIAL SERVICE and is open for business again. WTF???  Can someone explain this because I don’t get it.



Pawn shops and car wash services are considered "essential services" here in TX.


----------



## muchstuff

RTone said:


> Pawn shops and car wash services are considered "essential services" here in TX.


I'll never understand the US .


----------



## indiaink

muchstuff said:


> I'll never understand the US .


Each state is somewhat unique, but I can understand pawn shops and Vestiare - both are places a person can get money (to live/survive).  The car wash thing - hey! Texas doesn’t need clean cars! Up here in MN it is NOT essential, so I had to take the Windex/paper towels to my car, since it’s still too chilly at night to get the hose out.


----------



## V0N1B2

muchstuff said:


> I'll never understand the US .


Considering WWE Wrestling is an "essential service".... 
I mean, you know. Ummm.....


----------



## muchstuff

V0N1B2 said:


> Considering WWE Wrestling is an "essential service"....
> I mean, you know. Ummm.....


Excellent point.


----------



## diane278

RTone said:


> Pawn shops and car wash services are considered "essential services" here in TX.


Let me see if I can figure it out.....ok, say my car it REALLY dirty. So dirty that the Health Dept issues me ticket requiring me to clean it up.  But I’m too clumsy (& lazy) to do it myself. In addition, I decide I don’t have enough spare change to pay for a adequate cleaning.  (Spare change bowl below)
	

		
			
		

		
	



And my pockets are empty......(and sideways).



(Stay with me.) So I need to pawn a BV bag to get the money necessary.  Does it make sense now? No? Well, I’ve been cooped up and getting confused, so it  was the best I could come up with.....


----------



## muchstuff

diane278 said:


> Let me see if I can figure it out.....ok, say my car it REALLY dirty. So dirty that the Health Dept issues me ticket requiring me to clean it up.  But I’m too clumsy (& lazy) to do it myself. In addition, I decide I don’t have enough spare change to pay for a adequate cleaning.  (Spare change bowl below)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4711121
> 
> And my pockets are empty......(and sideways).
> View attachment 4711122
> 
> 
> (Stay with me.) So I need to pawn a BV bag to get the money necessary.  Does it make sense now? No? Well, I’ve been cooped up and getting confused, so it  was the best I could come up with.....


You could always swing by the liquor store on your way with the extra cash. (Liquor stores are considered essential services here in Canada, doing a brisk business too ).


----------



## muchstuff

Can someone talk me down please? I'm starting to search Hermes...and it's SO not in my price range.


----------



## indiaink

muchstuff said:


> Can someone talk me down please? I'm starting to search Hermes...and it's SO not in my price range.


No. Just no. Although - you are the queen of the pre-owned market, and there are some really good deals to be had. Check out lxrco.com - they are having a 20% off site wide, that’s where I found my Picotin.


----------



## indiaink




----------



## RT1

muchstuff said:


> You could always swing by the liquor store on your way with the extra cash. (Liquor stores are considered essential services here in Canada, doing a brisk business too ).



The liquor stores and gun shops are also considered "essential services" in TX....and they are both *REALLY* doing well.   

Just what we need a drunk carrying a gun, right?


----------



## RT1

indiaink said:


> View attachment 4711135



This is priceless!!!!


----------



## muchstuff

RTone said:


> The liquor stores and gun shops are also considered "essential services" in TX....and they are both *REALLY* doing well.
> 
> Just what we need a drunk carrying a gun, right?


We don't have gun shops but the cannabis dispensaries are doing just fine.


----------



## RT1

muchstuff said:


> We don't have gun shops but the cannabis dispensaries are doing just fine.


WOW...so in Canada, you can get both drunk and high at the same time?


----------



## whateve

RTone said:


> Pawn shops and car wash services are considered "essential services" here in TX.


I don't know if car washes are open where I live in California but I could understand why they could be. Due to water shortages, we aren't supposed to wash our own cars.


----------



## muchstuff

RTone said:


> WOW...so in Canada, you can get both drunk and high at the same time?


But we can't shoot anyone.


----------



## V0N1B2

muchstuff said:


> Can someone talk me down please? I'm starting to search Hermes...and it's SO not in my price range.


I thought you liked slouchy hobos with soft smooshy leather? You're not gonna find that with Hermes. The Massai might be your style (using the longer of the two straps) but it ain’t no Cervo Hobo 
No offense to Hermes lovers.


----------



## muchstuff

V0N1B2 said:


> I thought you liked slouchy hobos with soft smooshy leather? You're not gonna find that with Hermes. The Massai might be your style (using the longer of the two straps) but it ain’t no Cervo Hobo
> No offense to Hermes lovers.



That's what I thought too, then I saw this...Marwari GM.


----------



## V0N1B2

muchstuff said:


> That's what I thought too, then I saw this...Marwari GM.
> View attachment 4711292


The GM is a big bag. Are you sensitive to weight? Other than the front pocket it doesn’t look much different from the Fendi you just bought. I assume you’ve already researched it in the Hermes forums?

*hey, you said to talk you down...


----------



## muchstuff

V0N1B2 said:


> The GM is a big bag. Are you sensitive to weight? Other than the front pocket it doesn’t look much different from the Fendi you just bought. I assume you’ve already researched it in the Hermes forums?


Oh yeah...Pretty sure I saw it too, it's downtown and I remember looking at it in the window.  I'm not particularly weight-sensitive, other than the fact that my wallet is very light right now...


----------



## JenJBS

muchstuff said:


> Can someone talk me down please? I'm starting to search Hermes...and it's SO not in my price range.



My suggestion is to put stop looking at Hermes pics and spend some time looking at all your beautiful bags, and feeling how amazing their leather is. And remember how many bags you've bought and then resold without getting much use from them. Hope this helps talk you down, as requested.


----------



## muchstuff

JenJBS said:


> My suggestion is to put stop looking at Hermes pics and spend some time looking at all your beautiful bags, and feeling how amazing their leather is. And remember how many bags you've bought and then resold without getting much use from them. Hope this helps talk you down, as requested.


Thanks, oh yes, I've bought and resold a lot. Many of them were bags that I would have no other way of trying out due to the fact that they were discontinued styles. Win some, lose some I guess. But you're right, looking at it isn't helping...


----------



## JenJBS

muchstuff said:


> Thanks, oh yes, I've bought and resold a lot. Many of them were bags that I would have no other way of trying out due to the fact that they were discontinued styles. Win some, lose some I guess. But you're right, looking at it isn't helping...



I have that happen a lot with clothes. I usually need petite sizes, which are not in the local store, so I have to buy them and have them shipped to see if they fit. But at least when I return them for not fitting I don't lose any money.

I've learned that looking at an item doesn't help the hard way...


----------



## muchstuff

JenJBS said:


> I have that happen a lot with clothes. I usually need petite sizes, which are not in the local store to I have to buy them to see if they fit. But at least when I return them fir not fitting I don't lose any money.
> 
> I've learned that looking at an item doesn't help the hard way...


Same here with clothes, I can't buy online because I'm not an average fit and it's frustrating. Even going into stores there's a very small percentage of stuff that fits.


----------



## JenJBS

muchstuff said:


> Same here with clothes, I can't buy online because I'm not an average fit and it's frustrating. Even going into stores there's a very small percentage of stuff that fits.



I'm slowly learning to just stick with the few brands I know fit, instead of wasting time and being frustrated when other brands don't fit.


----------



## muchstuff

JenJBS said:


> I'm slowly learning to just stick with the few brands I know fit, instead of wasting time and being frustrated when other brands don't fit.


Even within brands though the fit can be totally different.  And everything is made for someone at least 6-8 inches taller than I am!


----------



## indiaink

muchstuff said:


> Thanks, oh yes, I've bought and resold a lot. Many of them were bags that I would have no other way of trying out due to the fact that they were discontinued styles. Win some, lose some I guess. But you're right, looking at it isn't helping...


Maybe you could pick up a couple of Twillys for those bags you already have... and still give you that taste of Hermes. Their silk is incredible.


----------



## Nibb

RTone said:


> Pawn shops and car wash services are considered "essential services" here in TX.


As they should be. 


muchstuff said:


> I'll never understand the US .


Don’t try neither do we, just look at our current situation we put ourselves in


muchstuff said:


> You could always swing by the liquor store on your way with the extra cash. (Liquor stores are considered essential services here in Canada, doing a brisk business too ).


in California too, as with car washes, pawn shops, garden centers, gun stores, and drive throughs and possibility pot shops, not sure if they are legal but close enough to legal. 


indiaink said:


> View attachment 4711135


Omg! 


RTone said:


> The liquor stores and gun shops are also considered "essential services" in TX....and they are both *REALLY* doing well.
> Yup
> Just what we need a drunk carrying a gun, right?


Why not, what could go wrong? 


muchstuff said:


> We don't have gun shops but the cannabis dispensaries are doing just fine.


From the smells wafting up from my neighbors houses sales must be brisk. 


JenJBS said:


> My suggestion is to put stop looking at Hermes pics and spend some time looking at all your beautiful bags, and feeling how amazing their leather is. And remember how many bags you've bought and then resold without getting much use from them. Hope this helps talk you down, as requested.


Buzzkill


----------



## muchstuff

Nibb said:


> As they should be.
> 
> Don’t try neither do we, just look at our current situation we put ourselves in
> 
> in California too, as with car washes, pawn shops, garden centers, gun stores, and drive throughs and possibility pot shops, not sure if they are legal but close enough to legal.
> 
> Omg!
> 
> Why not, what could go wrong?
> 
> From the smells wafting up from my neighbors houses sales must be brisk.
> 
> Buzzkill


----------



## muggles

I live in Va. I ordered something from New York!
Package shipped priority through post office.
Supposed to be delivered today! Lol
It’s in Columbia, SC, bypassed Va
Packages supposed to go to distribution center in Roanoke Va.
Not South Carolina!
Glad it wasn’t food stuffs!
Don’t understand their delivery system.
Or did it fall into someone’s hands that didn’t know Va from SC
Oh well! Guess it’s time to stop ordering stuff!
Wonder what I ordered?


----------



## muchstuff

muggles said:


> I live in Va. I ordered something from New York!
> Package shipped priority through post office.
> Supposed to be delivered today! Lol
> It’s in Columbia, SC, bypassed Va
> Packages supposed to go to distribution center in Roanoke Va.
> Not South Carolina!
> Glad it wasn’t food stuffs!
> Don’t understand their delivery system.
> Or did it fall into someone’s hands that didn’t know Va from SC
> Oh well! Guess it’s time to stop ordering stuff!
> Wonder what I ordered?


I had a bag shipped from California on the 15th. Tracking showed it in Kentucky yesterday, and in Richmond BC (Canada) this morning. Both CA and BC are on the west coast, go figure.


----------



## LLANeedle

indiaink said:


> No. Just no. Although - you are the queen of the pre-owned market, and there are some really good deals to be had. Check out lxrco.com - they are having a 20% off site wide, that’s where I found my Picotin.


Indiaink, that’s a site I wasn’t aware of so I just checked it out.  Other than pictures, they don’t describe the condition of the item.....is that the case or am I missing something?  Thx


----------



## muggles

muchstuff said:


> I had a bag shipped from California on the 15th. Tracking showed it in Kentucky yesterday, and in Richmond BC (Canada) this morning. Both CA and BC are on the west coast, go figure.


Amazing! My package went from NY to SC, totally skipped over me in Va! Not sure where it is now?


----------



## indiaink

LLANeedle said:


> Indiaink, that’s a site I wasn’t aware of so I just checked it out.  Other than pictures, they don’t describe the condition of the item.....is that the case or am I missing something?  Thx


Right below the item name, it has "Our Luxury Rating"  - click on the "i" in the circle.  AND at the very bottom of the page, it has a few words, too.


----------



## diane278

Flashback Friday.....when the world felt calm.


Looking forward to carrying this bag again, hopefully soon....


----------



## whateve

muchstuff said:


> I had a bag shipped from California on the 15th. Tracking showed it in Kentucky yesterday, and in Richmond BC (Canada) this morning. Both CA and BC are on the west coast, go figure.


If it was on ebay, the global shipping center is in Kentucky. The seller only pays for shipping to Kentucky, then the shipping center slaps on a new label and ships it to you. Some of the shipping cost you paid goes directly to the shipping center.


----------



## muchstuff

whateve said:


> If it was on ebay, the global shipping center is in Kentucky. The seller only pays for shipping to Kentucky, then the shipping center slaps on a new label and ships it to you. Some of the shipping cost you paid goes directly to the shipping center.


But it was Fashionphile, I get the global shipping thing but this was new...


----------



## whateve

muggles said:


> I live in Va. I ordered something from New York!
> Package shipped priority through post office.
> Supposed to be delivered today! Lol
> It’s in Columbia, SC, bypassed Va
> Packages supposed to go to distribution center in Roanoke Va.
> Not South Carolina!
> Glad it wasn’t food stuffs!
> Don’t understand their delivery system.
> Or did it fall into someone’s hands that didn’t know Va from SC
> Oh well! Guess it’s time to stop ordering stuff!
> Wonder what I ordered?


Once I shipped something to somewhere in the US, I can't remember where, but it went to Puerto Rico, then back to the mainland, then back to Puerto Rico, before it ended up back where it was supposed to go on the mainland.


----------



## whateve

muchstuff said:


> But it was Fashionphile, I get the global shipping thing but this was new...


Hmm, then I don't know. Maybe they handle international shipping for Fashionphile too.


----------



## muchstuff

whateve said:


> Hmm, then I don't know. Maybe they handle international shipping for Fashionphile too.


It's coming via UPS, when it finally arrives. Out for delivery today, I sat there staring at the truck parked two doors over before it drove away without stopping here.  What to bet I get a notice saying they tried to deliver?


----------



## RT1

whateve said:


> Once I shipped something to somewhere in the US, I can't remember where, but it went to Puerto Rico, then back to the mainland, then back to Puerto Rico, before it ended up back where it was supposed to go on the mainland.



I shipped a gift to a friend in Holland via USPS Global Priority Mail and when we tracked it, we saw where it left TX, went to Chicago, then, London, Paris, Istanbul, Prague, and finally arrived in Amsterdam for delivery to Deventer.
Amazing that anything EVER arrives at the right destination.


----------



## Nibb

muchstuff said:


> It's coming via UPS, when it finally arrives. Out for delivery today, I sat there staring at the truck parked two doors over before it drove away without stopping here.  What to bet I get a notice saying they tried to deliver?


My FP package didn’t go to Kentucky, but then again I’m 50 miles away, but like you the UPS truck was at my neighbors house 3 doors down skipped over my house and went back to its barn. My door was open and I have 3 barking beasts, there wasn’t any curbside parking in front that may have detoured them or they were just sick of working and needed snacks and drinks.


----------



## muchstuff

Nibb said:


> My FP package didn’t go to Kentucky, but then again I’m 50 miles away, but like you the UPS truck was at my neighbors house 3 doors down skipped over my house and went back to its barn. My door was open and I have 3 barking beasts, there wasn’t any curbside parking in front that may have detoured them or they were just sick of working and needed snacks and drinks.


I think it was snack and drinks


----------



## ksuromax

whateve said:


> If it was on ebay, the global shipping center is in Kentucky. The seller only pays for shipping to Kentucky, then the shipping center slaps on a new label and ships it to you. Some of the shipping cost you paid goes directly to the shipping center.


aha, this, possibly, can explain the mess i see now on ebay, ALL listings i am watching have changed, and in most cases that change is confusing and behind the Seller's back 
I was watching a BV bag, and the Seller had mentioned USPS Shipping / Worldwide 
but! ebay put that thru GSP which changed the game for me completely (super expensive, basically a rip-off fee) and when i sent a screen shot to the Seller, she was very surprised to see that, as she never knew about GSP on her item!
Some other items are now marked "CANNOT BE SHIPPED TO YOUR AREA" in bold red, while the original Seller's description says 'Shipping Worldwide"
they probably have arranged one hub for the parcels to ship overseas (and not only) and that creates a mess in the shipping logistics and delivered charges


----------



## indiaink

ksuromax said:


> ......Some other items are now marked "CANNOT BE SHIPPED TO YOUR AREA" in bold red, while the original Seller's description says 'Shipping Worldwide"


I've been seeing that too, 'cannot be shipped to your area...'.  What nonsense.


----------



## southernbelle43

Nibb said:


> My FP package didn’t go to Kentucky, but then again I’m 50 miles away, but like you the UPS truck was at my neighbors house 3 doors down skipped over my house and went back to its barn. My door was open and I have 3 barking beasts, there wasn’t any curbside parking in front that may have detoured them or they were just sick of working and needed snacks and drinks.


USPS said they tried to deliver a package. We have a RING camera, We called and told them the video showed no truck and no driver coming to the door. They were there in about two hours with the package and a flimsy excuse.


----------



## muchstuff

southernbelle43 said:


> USPS said they tried to deliver a package. We have a RING camera, We called and told them the video showed no truck and no driver coming to the door. They were there in about two hours with the package and a flimsy excuse.


No delivery yesterday and no indication this morning on when it’ll be delivered. Even though UPS said out for delivery yesterday.


----------



## southernbelle43

muchstuff said:


> No delivery yesterday and no indication this morning on when it’ll be delivered. Even though UPS said out for delivery yesterday.


I have never had a problem with UPS? Surely it will be here today.


----------



## muchstuff

southernbelle43 said:


> I have never had a problem with UPS? Surely it will be here today.


UPS CDA  is a bit of a different animal.


----------



## southernbelle43

muchstuff said:


> UPS CDA  is a bit of a different animal.


Aha, well I hope you get it today!!!


----------



## Nibb

muchstuff said:


> No delivery yesterday and no indication this morning on when it’ll be delivered. Even though UPS said out for delivery yesterday.


I’m having the same thing in Cali, online status shows out for delivery with yesterday as a delivery date. I think they have more deliveries than they can possibly make in a day.


----------



## muchstuff

southernbelle43 said:


> Aha, well I hope you get it today!!!


Meh, it's gone from out for delivery to in transit. People have been having their packages rerouted back to the sender so I'm hoping that isn't the case. Of course their offices are closed now until Monday.


----------



## muchstuff

Nibb said:


> I’m having the same thing in Cali, online status shows out for delivery with yesterday as a delivery date. I think they have more deliveries than they can possibly make in a day.


Best of luck, I'm not holding out much hope for a delivery today.


----------



## ksuromax

indiaink said:


> I've been seeing that too, 'cannot be shipped to your area...'.  What nonsense.


nonsense, indeed! Given that Yoogi's still can send (i checked yesterday), and TRR, too
i placed an order with them last night, it should be here within 5 days
why others make things complicated??


----------



## Nibb

muchstuff said:


> Best of luck, I'm not holding out much hope for a delivery today.


Same here, hopefully Monday for both of us


----------



## indiaink

ksuromax said:


> nonsense, indeed! Given that Yoogi's still can send (i checked yesterday), and TRR, too
> i placed an order with them last night, it should be here within 5 days
> why others make things complicated??


Oh THANK HEAVENS we have a reveal to look forward to? Or is it not BV?


----------



## ksuromax

indiaink said:


> Oh THANK HEAVENS we have a reveal to look forward to? Or is it not BV?


no, it's 2 Balenciaga items
But BV is purchased as well, although it will take ages to get it (no ovearseas shipping, damnthisbloodycovid19!) it will sit in the post office for a while, until my Dear Angel Helper will forward it to me 
ETA: i am getting this


----------



## indiaink

ksuromax said:


> no, it's 2 Balenciaga items
> But BV is purchased as well, although it will take ages to get it (no ovearseas shipping, damnthisbloodycovid19!) it will sit in the post office for a while, until my Dear Angel Helper will forward it to me
> ETA: i am getting this


Nice, another deer to add to your herd!


----------



## ksuromax

indiaink said:


> Nice, another deer to add to your herd!


 
who am i then? Santa??


----------



## southernbelle43

muchstuff said:


> Meh, it's gone from out for delivery to in transit. People have been having their packages rerouted back to the sender so I'm hoping that isn't the case. Of course their offices are closed now until Monday.


Well boo hiss!


----------



## Nibb

muchstuff said:


> Best of luck, I'm not holding out much hope for a delivery today.


They turned off the live tracking option for the deliveries, don’t know for sure but I think people may be going up to the trucks to get their stuff, what a mess. My latest delivery update said delivery between 1:30-5. Hopefully they don’t send yours back. Can you request they hold the package at a pick up location, I’ve done that before and it works well.


----------



## JenJBS

ksuromax said:


> who am i then? Santa??



Your bags are much prettier, and more stylish, than his one bag. But I will admit, Santa is the only one who can truly pull off the 'My bag is bigger than I am' look.


----------



## southernbelle43

JenJBS said:


> Your bags are much prettier, and more stylish, than his one bag. But I will admit, Santa is the only one who can truly pull off the 'My bag is bigger than I am' look.


----------



## jbags07

JenJBS said:


> Your bags are much prettier, and more stylish, than his one bag. But I will admit, Santa is the only one who can truly pull off the 'My bag is bigger than I am' look.


----------



## jbags07

ksuromax said:


> no, it's 2 Balenciaga items
> But BV is purchased as well, although it will take ages to get it (no ovearseas shipping, damnthisbloodycovid19!) it will sit in the post office for a while, until my Dear Angel Helper will forward it to me
> ETA: i am getting this


Gorgeous bag!  U must post a modshot when it finally arrives


----------



## jbags07

Strange how complicated some of these deliveries are, depending on where some of you are located. I am in SC, and have had quick deliveries from yoogis, FP, Canada (), and MN ()......i hope you ladies who are waiting on bags receive them very soon....it lifts the spirits during this difficult time....


----------



## jbags07

Throwing a question/opinion out there, for any of you who have seen this Knot ITR, or have an idea of how it might look in person.....curious if this stitched intrecciato effect looks as nice vs a Knot with actual intrecciato weave....thoughts?


----------



## ksuromax

JenJBS said:


> Your bags are much prettier, and more stylish, than his one bag. But I will admit, Santa is the only one who can truly pull off the 'My bag is bigger than I am' look.


i was actually saying about a herd of deer


----------



## ksuromax

jbags07 said:


> Gorgeous bag!  U must post a modshot when it finally arrives


thank you, will do for sure, but that will be somewhere in June, probably


----------



## indiaink

ksuromax said:


> i was actually saying about a herd of deer


And I think that someone may have taken offense - not you, but - just so everybody knows, I was talking about CERVO. @ksuromax is Queen of BV Cervo (AKA deerskin) or should I say.... SANTA of BV Cervo, if we’re gonna look at it like that - LOL. Christmas ‘round the world!


----------



## whateve

ksuromax said:


> aha, this, possibly, can explain the mess i see now on ebay, ALL listings i am watching have changed, and in most cases that change is confusing and behind the Seller's back
> I was watching a BV bag, and the Seller had mentioned USPS Shipping / Worldwide
> but! ebay put that thru GSP which changed the game for me completely (super expensive, basically a rip-off fee) and when i sent a screen shot to the Seller, she was very surprised to see that, as she never knew about GSP on her item!
> Some other items are now marked "CANNOT BE SHIPPED TO YOUR AREA" in bold red, while the original Seller's description says 'Shipping Worldwide"
> they probably have arranged one hub for the parcels to ship overseas (and not only) and that creates a mess in the shipping logistics and delivered charges


I'm not surprised. Awhile back I had a buyer in Saudi Arabia who couldn't buy from me even though Saudi Arabia was one of the countries listed that GSP shipped to. The people I spoke to at ebay said they didn't know why, and there was nothing they could do. I felt so bad for the buyer.


----------



## whateve

southernbelle43 said:


> USPS said they tried to deliver a package. We have a RING camera, We called and told them the video showed no truck and no driver coming to the door. They were there in about two hours with the package and a flimsy excuse.


Way to call their bluff!


----------



## whateve

Nibb said:


> I’m having the same thing in Cali, online status shows out for delivery with yesterday as a delivery date. I think they have more deliveries than they can possibly make in a day.


It used to be that once it was on the truck, the driver had to deliver until the truck was empty even if he was working into the night.


----------



## whateve

ksuromax said:


> no, it's 2 Balenciaga items
> But BV is purchased as well, although it will take ages to get it (no ovearseas shipping, damnthisbloodycovid19!) it will sit in the post office for a while, until my Dear Angel Helper will forward it to me
> ETA: i am getting this


Is that the tote? It looks like my purple one. I love it, even more than the baseball hobo as it is more comfortable.


----------



## whateve

Nibb said:


> They turned off the live tracking option for the deliveries, don’t know for sure but I think people may be going up to the trucks to get their stuff, what a mess. My latest delivery update said delivery between 1:30-5. Hopefully they don’t send yours back. Can you request they hold the package at a pick up location, I’ve done that before and it works well.


That's terrible. We order meat that is shipped UPS. I would get so nervous if the package was delayed.


----------



## Nibb

ksuromax said:


> i was actually saying about a herd of deer


I love the description “a herd of deer!”


----------



## Nibb

indiaink said:


> And I think that someone may have taken offense - not you, but - just so everybody knows, I was talking about CERVO. @ksuromax is Queen of BV Cervo (AKA deerskin) or should I say.... SANTA of BV Cervo, if we’re gonna look at it like that - LOL. Christmas ‘round the world!


Your pretty good with Cervo yourself, lets just say she is Queen 1A then your are Queen 1B


----------



## Nibb

Finally, this bag and I have been on a very long journey. I’m thrilled to have her in my possession. I put this on reserve before the virus about 7 weeks ago. In that time life has changed in big ways for myself and many other people. The first week of isolation we lost our dog of 17 years, then my mom passed three days later. Work is so uncertain right now I cancelled the reserve. I did buy it again 3 days later , here is my new to me Lauren Clutch and I plead temporary insanity.


----------



## jbags07

Nibb said:


> Finally, this bag and I have been on a very long journey. I’m thrilled to have her in my possession. I put this on reserve before the virus about 7 weeks ago. In that time life has changed in big ways for myself and many other people. The first week of isolation we lost our dog of 17 years, then my mom passed three days later. Work is so uncertain right now I cancelled the reserve. I did buy it again 3 days later , here is my new to me Lauren Clutch and I plead temporary insanity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4712542


I was eyeing this gorgeous clutch on FP!  So glad you were able to get it. What a beautiful bag   And my deepest condolences to you and your family. Two very difficult and painful losses. I hope you are doing ok.


----------



## muggles

indiaink said:


> Nice, another deer to add to your herd!


Did someone say herd of deer? Small herd in my backyard this morning!


----------



## muchstuff

Nibb said:


> Same here, hopefully Monday for both of us


Nothing so far...


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> no, it's 2 Balenciaga items
> But BV is purchased as well, although it will take ages to get it (no ovearseas shipping, damnthisbloodycovid19!) it will sit in the post office for a while, until my Dear Angel Helper will forward it to me
> ETA: i am getting this


Border's closed at least until the end of May...


----------



## muchstuff

Nibb said:


> They turned off the live tracking option for the deliveries, don’t know for sure but I think people may be going up to the trucks to get their stuff, what a mess. My latest delivery update said delivery between 1:30-5. Hopefully they don’t send yours back. Can you request they hold the package at a pick up location, I’ve done that before and it works well.


I can't even call anyone until Monday, and their online chat is useless. Poo.


----------



## indiaink

Nibb said:


> Your pretty good with Cervo yourself, lets just say she is Queen 1A then your are Queen 1B


----------



## muchstuff

Nibb said:


> Finally, this bag and I have been on a very long journey. I’m thrilled to have her in my possession. I put this on reserve before the virus about 7 weeks ago. In that time life has changed in big ways for myself and many other people. The first week of isolation we lost our dog of 17 years, then my mom passed three days later. Work is so uncertain right now I cancelled the reserve. I did buy it again 3 days later , here is my new to me Lauren Clutch and I plead temporary insanity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4712542


Beautiful clutch. I'm very sorry to hear about your mom and your doggo .


----------



## indiaink

Nibb said:


> Finally, this bag and I have been on a very long journey. I’m thrilled to have her in my possession. I put this on reserve before the virus about 7 weeks ago. In that time life has changed in big ways for myself and many other people. The first week of isolation we lost our dog of 17 years, then my mom passed three days later. Work is so uncertain right now I cancelled the reserve. I did buy it again 3 days later , here is my new to me Lauren Clutch and I plead temporary insanity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4712542


It is GORGEOUS.  You will remember this bag the rest of your life - all the good memories you have of your dog and your mom and all the good things you still feel are in this bag. Love her always.


----------



## RT1

Nibb, My condolences to you on your losses.   
I totally agree with indiaink, you'll treasure this bag for the rest of your life!


----------



## JenJBS

Nibb said:


> Finally, this bag and I have been on a very long journey. I’m thrilled to have her in my possession. I put this on reserve before the virus about 7 weeks ago. In that time life has changed in big ways for myself and many other people. The first week of isolation we lost our dog of 17 years, then my mom passed three days later. Work is so uncertain right now I cancelled the reserve. I did buy it again 3 days later , here is my new to me Lauren Clutch and I plead temporary insanity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4712542



My condolences on your losses.
 HUGS. Enjoy your new bag.


----------



## ksuromax

whateve said:


> I'm not surprised. Awhile back I had a buyer in Saudi Arabia who couldn't buy from me even though Saudi Arabia was one of the countries listed that GSP shipped to. The people I spoke to at ebay said they didn't know why, and there was nothing they could do. I felt so bad for the buyer.


yes, that happened to me as well, when GSP was just introduced (or, at least, i came across it for the first time), i tried to place an order again and again, but it was always saying "something went wrong, you cannot place an order, try to contact the Seller"
i usually just ask the Sellers, if we can opt for USPS instead of GSP, in most cases people agree and amend the shipping, but now i think this has become an obligation, and for some other listings they just put a ban of shipping despite Seller's "worldwide shipping" terms. 
But this is so unfair, and limits the market for both, Sellers and Buyers!


----------



## ksuromax

whateve said:


> Is that the tote? It looks like my purple one. I love it, even more than the baseball hobo as it is more comfortable.


it's a single handle hobo, but what makes it different for me is the zipper, @muchstuff has the same in Absynthe
i went through my bags recently and realised i have plently of big bags (for travel) but all are double handled, i was thinking of the Hobo that @grietje has, and even found one (with the help of Miss-find-the-best-bags, aka @muchstuff ) in black, but bloody GSP killed it for me, and after a little chat with both, and super helpful extra pics, i decided that it will be too big on me (it looks awesome on @grietje but she is taller than me) so i focused on this Cervo hobo, and snapped it up


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> Border's closed at least until the end of May...


yeah, i don't expect to see it earlier than june, and i mean mid-to-end June...


----------



## ksuromax

Nibb said:


> Finally, this bag and I have been on a very long journey. I’m thrilled to have her in my possession. I put this on reserve before the virus about 7 weeks ago. In that time life has changed in big ways for myself and many other people. The first week of isolation we lost our dog of 17 years, then my mom passed three days later. Work is so uncertain right now I cancelled the reserve. I did buy it again 3 days later , here is my new to me Lauren Clutch and I plead temporary insanity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4712542


my deepest condolences to you!  
and what else can we do to stay sane? distract ourselves with beautiful things, and this clutch is perfect to do the job, hope you will have many reasons to wear it out and enjoy after the life returns back to normal


----------



## ksuromax

muggles said:


> Did someone say herd of deer? Small herd in my backyard this morning!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4712567


this is amazing!!


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> yeah, i don't expect to see it earlier than june, and i mean mid-to-end June...


The Canadian government is being very cautious which I’m totally in favour of!


----------



## muggles

Well bag I ordered arrived! Late! But, it will be returned tomorrow! Medium Campana, ooh what a rough life it must have seen! Interior full of ink spots, exterior worn to a frazzle. No dust bag or mirror and crazy old me overpaid! Not to mention medium is a misnomer! The bag is tiny! Went from giant belly bag to tiny postage stamp bag! Hopefully they will credit gargantuan belly and not just give me Tradesy credit.
No problem with the campana, she will refund! But, oh yes I’ve been bad I just ordered another bag! BV of course! Lol


----------



## ksuromax

muggles said:


> Well bag I ordered arrived! Late! But, it will be returned tomorrow! Medium Campana, ooh what a rough life it must have seen! Interior full of ink spots, exterior worn to a frazzle. No dust bag or mirror and crazy old me overpaid! Not to mention medium is a misnomer! The bag is tiny! Went from giant belly bag to tiny postage stamp bag! Hopefully they will credit gargantuan belly and not just give me Tradesy credit.
> No problem with the campana, she will refund! But, oh yes I’ve been bad I just ordered another bag! BV of course! Lol


you keep yourself entertained and familiarise with BV history!


----------



## muggles

Yes if I can just keep the deliveries hidden from hubby who is working from home!


----------



## ksuromax

muggles said:


> Yes if I can just keep the deliveries hidden from hubby who is working from home!


hahahaha 
tell me about it!!
i am waiting for a parcel (or 2, they said 'partially shipped') from TRR, and i already think how i can get it delivered under radar 
not that i hide my purchases, but i know he'll make fun of me for getting something i will not be able to use for a long while


----------



## grietje

@Nibb I am saddened to read your news.  I lost my mother to pancreatic cancer 23 months ago and it’s a hard hard thing.  And for you to lose a devoted furry friend as well.  That’s a lot of pain to endure.  Take good care.

And I like your Lauren.  I bought one and rehomed it to get a metallic one, which I regret a little bit.  The black one is very easy to wear.


----------



## whateve

Nibb said:


> Finally, this bag and I have been on a very long journey. I’m thrilled to have her in my possession. I put this on reserve before the virus about 7 weeks ago. In that time life has changed in big ways for myself and many other people. The first week of isolation we lost our dog of 17 years, then my mom passed three days later. Work is so uncertain right now I cancelled the reserve. I did buy it again 3 days later , here is my new to me Lauren Clutch and I plead temporary insanity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4712542


It' is gorgeous! I'm so sorry for your losses.


----------



## whateve

ksuromax said:


> it's a single handle hobo, but what makes it different for me is the zipper, @muchstuff has the same in Absynthe
> i went through my bags recently and realised i have plently of big bags (for travel) but all are double handled, i was thinking of the Hobo that @grietje has, and even found one (with the help of Miss-find-the-best-bags, aka @muchstuff ) in black, but bloody GSP killed it for me, and after a little chat with both, and super helpful extra pics, i decided that it will be too big on me (it looks awesome on @grietje but she is taller than me) so i focused on this Cervo hobo, and snapped it up


I just realized mine is the single handled hobo, not a tote, in anemone. Someone told me it was called a tote, but it only has one handle and a top zip. It's a little smaller than the baseball although it has quite a bit of depth. I don't carry much so I don't need all that room but I like the look.


----------



## whateve

ksuromax said:


> yes, that happened to me as well, when GSP was just introduced (or, at least, i came across it for the first time), i tried to place an order again and again, but it was always saying "something went wrong, you cannot place an order, try to contact the Seller"
> i usually just ask the Sellers, if we can opt for USPS instead of GSP, in most cases people agree and amend the shipping, but now i think this has become an obligation, and for some other listings they just put a ban of shipping despite Seller's "worldwide shipping" terms.
> But this is so unfair, and limits the market for both, Sellers and Buyers!


When I lived in Saudi Arabia, mail delivery wasn't dependable. I don't know as a seller if I would want to take that risk even now that things are better.


----------



## whateve

muggles said:


> Yes if I can just keep the deliveries hidden from hubby who is working from home!


The delivery people ring the doorbell so he knows about every delivery. The first thing he says is what did you order now? We're getting a lot of food and supplies too. When a purse came the other day, he got mad because every package that come in has risk. I ordered 2 pairs of shoes, and am not looking forward to being chastised. I'm considering a third pair too.


----------



## muggles

ksuromax said:


> hahahaha
> tell me about it!!
> i am waiting for a parcel (or 2, they said 'partially shipped') from TRR, and i already think how i can get it delivered under radar
> not that i hide my purchases, but i know he'll make fun of me for getting something i will not be able to use for a long while [/





whateve said:


> The delivery people ring the doorbell so he knows about every delivery. The first thing he says is what did you order now? We're getting a lot of food and supplies too. When a purse came the other day, he got mad because every package that come in has risk. I ordered 2 pairs of shoes, and am not looking forward to being chastised. I'm considering a third pair too.


my mailman leaves packages outside by basement door! So since I have informed mail delivery I know when it’s been left and it’s at that time I grab the bird feeder and go down by basement and get packagewe keep the birdseed in tub by basement door!


----------



## muchstuff

whateve said:


> I just realized mine is the single handled hobo, not a tote, in anemone. Someone told me it was called a tote, but it only has one handle and a top zip. It's a little smaller than the baseball although it has quite a bit of depth. I don't carry much so I don't need all that room but I like the look.


Sounds like mine?


----------



## JenJBS

whateve said:


> The delivery people ring the doorbell so he knows about every delivery. The first thing he says is what did you order now? We're getting a lot of food and supplies too. When a purse came the other day, he got mad because every package that come in has risk. I ordered 2 pairs of shoes, and am not looking forward to being chastised. I'm considering a third pair too.



Would it help if you explain it as Retail Therapy for your mental health? Yes, we need to be careful of our physical health and risks with COVID, but we do need to also care for our mental health and have things that make us happy and look forward to the post-covid future... Like getting a new bag that we're excited to one day carry in public.


----------



## whateve

muchstuff said:


> Sounds like mine?
> View attachment 4713110


Ooh, that green! Yep, that's what it looks like. I love mine. Did they make this in more than one size? Only asking because I love it just the way it is. If I see something that looks similar, can I assume it is the same size as mine?


----------



## JenJBS

muchstuff said:


> Sounds like mine?
> View attachment 4713110



Is that the Absinthe? What a unique shade if green.


----------



## whateve

JenJBS said:


> Would it help if you explain it as Retail Therapy for your mental health? Yes, we need to be careful of our physical health and risks with COVID, but we do need to also care for our mental health and have things that make us happy and look forward to the post-covid future... Like getting a new bag that we're excited to one day carry in public.


I don't know. Probably not since he is so scared of getting sick.


----------



## JenJBS

whateve said:


> I don't know. Probably not since he is so scared of getting sick.



Understandable, but extremely hard on you.


----------



## muchstuff

whateve said:


> Ooh, that green! Yep, that's what it looks like. I love mine. Did they make this in more than one size? Only asking because I love it just the way it is. If I see something that looks similar, can I assume it is the same size as mine?


I don't think it came in any other size. You do see them around quite a bit.


----------



## muchstuff

JenJBS said:


> Would it help if you explain it as Retail Therapy for your mental health? Yes, we need to be careful of our physical health and risks with COVID, but we do need to also care for our mental health and have things that make us happy and look forward to the post-covid future... Like getting a new bag that we're excited to one day carry in public.


I just tell my DH I'm an addict. I don't smoke , I don't drink (oh the money we saved once I quit wine!) I don't gamble, my clothing budget is small. A girl's gotta have at least one bad habit .


----------



## muchstuff

JenJBS said:


> Is that the Absinthe? What a unique shade if green.


It's absinthe. Not sure that pic's a good example of the colour TBH, this might be better.


----------



## whateve

muchstuff said:


> I just tell my DH I'm an addict. I don't smoke , I don't drink (oh the money we saved once I quit wine!) I don't gamble, my clothing budget is small. A girl's gotta have at least one bad habit .


DH generally has no problem with me spending money. If a lot of things come in over a short period of time, he might tell me I need to slow it down. The problem I'm seeing with me is that if I'm not buying purses, I'm buying something else. I can't stop shopping. I've ordered a lot of kitchen items lately. I think I'm going to start quarantining all packages except groceries in the garage for several days. I've been spraying things with alcohol and washing my hands after opening packages, but it is probably safer just to leave the packages untouched for a few days. If I thought it was safe leaving them on the front porch, I would.


----------



## muchstuff

whateve said:


> DH generally has no problem with me spending money. If a lot of things come in over a short period of time, he might tell me I need to slow it down. The problem I'm seeing with me is that if I'm not buying purses, I'm buying something else. I can't stop shopping. I've ordered a lot of kitchen items lately. I think I'm going to start quarantining all packages except groceries in the garage for several days. I've been spraying things with alcohol and washing my hands after opening packages, but it is probably safer just to leave the packages untouched for a few days. If I thought it was safe leaving them on the front porch, I would.


If whatever is in the package was packed more than three days or so prior you could just open it outside and put the packing straight into the recycle. Whatever virus that could be inside has likely died off by then.


----------



## whateve

muchstuff said:


> If whatever is in the package was packed more than three days or so prior you could just open it outside and put the packing straight into the recycle. Whatever virus that could be inside has likely died off by then.


That's what I've been doing. I open on the porch. I spray whatever is waterproof with alcohol. Then I carry it into the house and put it away. Then I get rid of the packing, and wash my hands. Some of the stuff from Amazon comes in about a day though. If I leave it in the garage, I probably could forego the alcohol step.


----------



## muchstuff

whateve said:


> That's what I've been doing. I open on the porch. I spray whatever is waterproof with alcohol. Then I carry it into the house and put it away. Then I get rid of the packing, and wash my hands. Some of the stuff from Amazon comes in about a day though. If I leave it in the garage, I probably could forego the alcohol step.


There was a really good article I read on how it's pretty unlikely you'll catch the 'roni from packaged goods, I'll try to find it.


----------



## JenJBS

muchstuff said:


> It's absinthe. Not sure that pic's a good example of the colour TBH, this might be better.
> View attachment 4713116



Thanks for the extra pic! BV sure knows how to do colors!


----------



## muchstuff

JenJBS said:


> Thanks for the extra pic! BV sure knows how to do colors!


That they do. Funny, I have no problem carrying this shade of green, to me it's a neutral for my colouring. Probably the only bright I'm comfortable carrying!


----------



## grietje

I’m having a lazy Sunday afternoon with my napping buddies
	

		
			
		

		
	




It’s warm in Sacramento so I get to doze outside


----------



## jbags07

muggles said:


> Yes if I can just keep the deliveries hidden from hubby who is working from home!


Lol, i am in the same boat   I was just told, no more bags!


----------



## muchstuff

grietje said:


> I’m having a lazy Sunday afternoon with my napping buddies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4713193
> View attachment 4713194
> 
> It’s warm in Sacramento so I get to doze outside


Awwww...


----------



## jbags07

muchstuff said:


> Sounds like mine?
> View attachment 4713110


  What is the exact name of this gorgeous bag!  The color is tdf too..../


----------



## muchstuff

jbags07 said:


> Lol, i am in the same boat   I was just told, no more bags!


You listen about as well as I do..


----------



## muchstuff

jbags07 said:


> What is the exact name of this gorgeous bag!  The color is tdf too..../


Absinthe is the colour, I don't think it has a formal name, just cervo hobo as far as I know.


----------



## jbags07

grietje said:


> I’m having a lazy Sunday afternoon with my napping buddies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4713193
> View attachment 4713194
> 
> It’s warm in Sacramento so I get to doze outside


Those precious faces


----------



## jbags07

muchstuff said:


> You listen about as well as I do..


  Yup. Hello my name is Judy and i have a bag addiction.....


----------



## JenJBS

I think the colors are the only thing I haven't heard people s


grietje said:


> I’m having a lazy Sunday afternoon with my napping buddies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4713193
> View attachment 4713194
> 
> It’s warm in Sacramento so I get to doze outside



What adorable napping buddies!


----------



## JenJBS

muchstuff said:


> You listen about as well as I do..



I told myself no more bags, and bought a couple pairs of sunglasses!  And a Chanel bag...


----------



## jbags07

JenJBS said:


> I told myself no more bags, and bought a couple pairs of sunglasses!  And a Chanel bag...


Ooohhhh!  Did u post it on the ‘cheating’ thread!  Lets see it!


----------



## JenJBS

jbags07 said:


> Ooohhhh!  Did u post it on the ‘cheating’ thread!  Lets see it!



Hasn't arrived (or even shipped) yet, but will post it in the Cheating thread once it does. And I'm actually trying to cancel this order and get a different style instead. I'm hopeless...


----------



## jbags07

JenJBS said:


> Hasn't arrived (or even shipped) yet, but will post it in the Cheating thread once it does. And I'm actually trying to cancel this order and get a different style instead. I'm hopeless...


Lol, too funny!  You changed your mind about the style? Which is it and which do you want instead? If either are ones i have, i can give u feedback on them....


----------



## JenJBS

jbags07 said:


> Lol, too funny!  You changed your mind about the style? Which is it and which do you want instead? If either are ones i have, i can give u feedback on them....



I bought a used Bowling Bag style from Rebag. 2006. With one exception (my Ferragamo), my first (and for most only) bag from each designer was bought new. My new Pouch20, then used purple Nodini for BV. I kind of regret my first Ferragamo being used. I felt that same regret as soon as I bought the Chanel bag. It's probably dumb, but I want my first Chanel bag new.

My problem is the Chanel bag I truly want is seasonal (not a flap/boy), so it will be gone soon. It's a drawstring bucket bag with the chain around style, and silver hardware. Perfect size. It's really much more my style - as a TPF member pointed out.

With COVID, I'm not sure many would have been bought to eventually end up on the resale sites. So I'm afraid if I don't get it new, I never will.

And, done rambling now...


----------



## jbags07

JenJBS said:


> I bought a used Bowling Bag style from Rebag. 2006. With one exception, my first (and for most only) bag from a designer was bought new. My new Pouch20, then used purple Nodini for BV. I kind of regret the one that wasn't. I felt that regret as soon as I bought the bag. It's probably dumb, but I want my first Chanel bag new.
> 
> My problem is the Chanel bag I truly want is seasonal (not a flap/boy), so it will be gone soon. It's a drawstring bucket bag with the chain around style, and silver hardware. Perfect size. It's really much more my style - as a TPF member pointed out.
> 
> With COVID, I'm not sure many would have been bought to eventually end up on the resale sites. So I'm afraid if I don't get it new, I never will.
> 
> And, done rambling now...


Not rambling!  First, if you already have doubts, go with your gut instinct. Cancel or return the bowling bag, imo. And get the seasonal bucket When Chanel reopens. If you are going to get Chanel new, special seasonal bags are always a good bet. You do not see as many seasonal bags pop up on the secondary market as flaps/boys. And the bucket bags are adorable!  A really fun but still very elegant bag .  And then do preloved....honestly, if you want a flap, pre-2009 flaps are the best. The leathers are better, the hardware is plated with 24k, and the quality is way better than new Chanels, plus they are way overpriced for the quality issues They are having. I can say this here but would not say it on the Chanel forum lol


----------



## JenJBS

jbags07 said:


> I can say this here but would not say it on the Chanel forum lol



Very wise!  Good advice to trust my gut.


----------



## V0N1B2

My bf and I went for a walk earlier today. I have never seen my town like this. Ever. There were a few tourists/day-trippers that came up for the day from the city but other than that, it was really deserted. It was a stark comparison to yesterday when I was in @muchstuff ’s neck of the woods and I couldn’t believe how busy it was out there. Certainly not like a regular Saturday, but considering the times, there was a lot of traffic.


Not a soul on the stroll. Almost creepy. So speaking of creepy...
We decided that with town being so empty, it’s the perfect opportunity to film some scary deserted footage for our annual horror festival. We’re gonna film some nighttime scenes around the village with maybe some undesirables lurking in the shadows. I’ve almost finished the trailer but need a bit more video. It will be fun to be behind the camera this time  
I have a feeling there will be a bunch of covid-19 films submitted this year (ours isn’t). 
Hope everyone is healthy and happy - I see many of you are keeping the economy rolling


----------



## muchstuff

JenJBS said:


> I told myself no more bags, and bought a couple pairs of sunglasses!  And a Chanel bag...


You're holding out, I've not seen this Chanel...


----------



## muchstuff

V0N1B2 said:


> My bf and I went for a walk earlier today. I have never seen my town like this. Ever. There were a few tourists/day-trippers that came up for the day from the city but other than that, it was really deserted. It was a stark comparison to yesterday when I was in @muchstuff ’s neck of the woods and I couldn’t believe how busy it was out there. Certainly not like a regular Saturday, but considering the times, there was a lot of traffic.
> View attachment 4713220
> 
> Not a soul on the stroll. Almost creepy. So speaking of creepy...
> We decided that with town being so empty, it’s the perfect opportunity to film some scary deserted footage for our annual horror festival. We’re gonna film some nighttime scenes around the village with maybe some undesirables lurking in the shadows. I’ve almost finished the trailer but need a bit more video. It will be fun to be behind the camera this time
> I have a feeling there will be a bunch of covid-19 films submitted this year (ours isn’t).
> Hope everyone is healthy and happy - I see many of you are keeping the economy rolling


Yeah weekends out here still bring the peloton, we have too many bike enthusiasts that come and crowd around our one open coffee place, rarely staying the required distance apart. The locals are pretty good though at keeping distance. People please stay in your own neighbourhoods! But wow, to see Whistler that empty...


----------



## grietje

We live near the American River Parkway which is very popular with cyclists. DH and I rode to midtown Sacramento which like Whistler, was very quiet.  But the bike trail was plenty busy.


----------



## ksuromax

whateve said:


> I just realized mine is the single handled hobo, not a tote, in anemone. Someone told me it was called a tote, but it only has one handle and a top zip. It's a little smaller than the baseball although it has quite a bit of depth. I don't carry much so I don't need all that room but I like the look.


my daily bag will be hobo anyway, but this one with a zipper will be a travel option


----------



## ksuromax

whateve said:


> When I lived in Saudi Arabia, mail delivery wasn't dependable. I don't know as a seller if I would want to take that risk even now that things are better.


can't comment on SA, but here in UAE the post office works like swiss clock! 
never had any issue with any parcel that crossed UAE border, once it's in - it is delivered in just 2-3 days (depends on sorting facility and weekend/hols)


----------



## ksuromax

muggles said:


> my mailman leaves packages outside by basement door! So since I have informed mail delivery I know when it’s been left and it’s at that time I grab the bird feeder and go down by basement and get packagewe keep the birdseed in tub by basement door!


here we get a phone call before delivery, so i can try to arrange it outside, find a quick reason to pop out (take the litter out to the skip, or go for a quick shopping, e.g. milk and bread, to the corner shop) and receive it without the courier showing up at our doors. 
Leave the parcel in the car boot, and then later sneak a moment to smuggle it in. 
but the stars have to align  if he calls me standing at my doorstep, or delays by 30 mins, the plan goes through the window


----------



## JenJBS

muchstuff said:


> You're holding out, I've not seen this Chanel...



I bought it online this weekend. Don't actually have it yet to show.


----------



## muchstuff

JenJBS said:


> I bought it online this weekend. Don't actually have it yet to show.


Popcorn


----------



## muchstuff

JenJBS said:


> I bought it online this weekend. Don't actually have it yet to show.


Sorry, should be . Sometimes my iphone is an ass.


----------



## JenJBS

muchstuff said:


> Sorry, should be . Sometimes my iphone is an ass.



That looks like exactly what I'm doing... (Don't tell the boss.  )


----------



## Kimbashop

muchstuff said:


> Sorry, should be . Sometimes my iphone is an ass.


one of my favorite all-time emojis, so let's have an audience waiting for @JenJBS's reveal:


----------



## JenJBS

Kimbashop said:


> one of my favorite all-time emojis, so let's have an audience waiting for @JenJBS's reveal:



How fun!  With the way shipping can be now, I hope they are patient. But they have popcorn and drinks, so they should be happy.


----------



## muchstuff

JenJBS said:


> How fun!  With the way shipping can be now, I hope they are patient. But they have popcorn and drinks, so they should be happy.


My Velo that said out for delivery last Friday jumped back to in transit and now says out for delivery tomorrow .


----------



## muggles

The Tradesy saga continues! Mailed that big belly back with their shipping label, of course it arrived on Saturday when they were closed. Said they would re deliver next business day, which would be today
But tracking shows that they have done nothing. 2 emails to tradesy, no answer! With my luck the ding dong bag will be returned to me! Will call Tradesy in AM, when DH is out of house! I can just see it being returned to me!


----------



## muchstuff

muggles said:


> The Tradesy saga continues! Mailed that big belly back with their shipping label, of course it arrived on Saturday when they were closed. Said they would re deliver next business day, which would be today
> But tracking shows that they have done nothing. 2 emails to tradesy, no answer! With my luck the ding dong bag will be returned to me! Will call Tradesy in AM, when DH is out of house! I can just see it being returned to me!


My UPS tracking has been anything but correct lately, it may still be delivered, try not to stress...


----------



## indiaink

muggles said:


> The Tradesy saga continues! Mailed that big belly back with their shipping label, of course it arrived on Saturday when they were closed. Said they would re deliver next business day, which would be today
> But tracking shows that they have done nothing. 2 emails to tradesy, no answer! With my luck the ding dong bag will be returned to me! Will call Tradesy in AM, when DH is out of house! I can just see it being returned to me!


muggles, ya gotta calm down. It will be delivered, it's all good, no reason it would be returned to you. There are rules in place, and no rules have been broken. CALM. Breathe....  Inhale through your nose (mouth closed) exhale through your mouth, do that ten times.


----------



## muggles

And the BV I bought on Saturday says tracking label created but it never made it to post office!
This is what I get for being a bad girl! Even if stores were open, there is nothing near me!
I mean nothing


indiaink said:


> muggles, ya gotta calm down. It will be delivered, it's all good, no reason it would be returned to you. There are rules in place, and no rules have been broken. CALM. Breathe....  Inhale through your nose (mouth closed) exhale through your mouth, do that ten times.


thank you! Lately I lose it easily! Breathe, breathing!


----------



## indiaink

muggles said:


> And the BV I bought on Saturday says tracking label created but it never made it to post office!
> This is what I get for being a bad girl! Even if stores were open, there is nothing near me!
> I mean nothing
> 
> thank you! Lately I lose it easily! Breathe, breathing!


Oh and that's ANOTHER thing - if the post office never scans the label then you never know where it is. I've had that happen a LOT lately, and then it's in my mailbox, which is always a PLEASANT surprise.  LOL.


----------



## muggles

indiaink said:


> muggles, ya gotta calm down. It will be delivered, it's all good, no reason it would be returned to you. There are rules in place, and no rules have been broken. CALM. Breathe....  Inhale through your nose (mouth closed) exhale through your mouth, do that ten times.


You were so right! It was delivered! Silly tracking never updated till it actually delivered! Thank you


----------



## muggles

Your right again, I’m sure! I’m just stressed, Dh usually goes to office everyday, now he’s been working from his home office since March! Every time I move he’s asking questions! Drives me nuts!


----------



## muchstuff

muggles said:


> Your right again, I’m sure! I’m just stressed, Dh usually goes to office everyday, now he’s been working from his home office since March! Every time I move he’s asking questions! Drives me nuts!


I'm fortunate (or not ) that my DH often has time off between film projects so I'm pretty used to him being home.


----------



## indiaink

Time for something new!  I got a problem! What shade of green is this?  Is it Irish? Supposedly it's new, so ... ?


----------



## indiaink

Here's another photo...


----------



## JenJBS

muchstuff said:


> My Velo that said out for delivery last Friday jumped back to in transit and now says out for delivery tomorrow .



Hope you get it tomorrow. Then we want pics, please. Pretty please?


----------



## JenJBS

indiaink said:


> Time for something new!  I got a problem! What shade of green is this?  Is it Irish? Supposedly it's new, so ... ?



It's beautiful!!! Enjoy!


----------



## JenJBS

muggles said:


> Your right again, I’m sure! I’m just stressed, Dh usually goes to office everyday, now he’s been working from his home office since March! Every time I move he’s asking questions! Drives me nuts!



HUGS.


----------



## muchstuff

JenJBS said:


> Hope you get it tomorrow. Then we want pics, please. Pretty please?


Came today, UPS is clearly busy, they can't seem to get their tracking right...


----------



## JenJBS

muchstuff said:


> Came today, UPS is clearly busy, they can't seem to get their tracking right...
> 
> View attachment 4713750



Glad it arrived! And sooo pretty!  Which leather is that?


----------



## muchstuff

JenJBS said:


> Glad it arrived! And sooo pretty!  Which leather is that?


It's chevre, from the 2013 holiday collection.


----------



## indiaink

JenJBS said:


> It's beautiful!!! Enjoy!


Well, no, I don't have it ... I'm wondering if this is Irish Green?


----------



## JenJBS

muchstuff said:


> It's chevre, from the 2013 holiday collection.



No wonder it looks great. Bal chevre is extraordinary!


----------



## muchstuff

JenJBS said:


> No wonder it looks great. Bal chevre is extraordinary!


Truly .


----------



## grietje

indiaink said:


> Well, no, I don't have it ... I'm wondering if this is Irish Green?



Its a beautiful shade and it does look like it to me.  Does it have the single row of numbers?


----------



## diane278

.


----------



## Kimbashop

muchstuff said:


> Came today, UPS is clearly busy, they can't seem to get their tracking right...
> 
> View attachment 4713750


Oh, Well, THAT was worth waiting for! That is a gorgeous Velo-- Hamilton leather!


----------



## indiaink

grietje said:


> Its a beautiful shade and it does look like it to me.  Does it have the single row of numbers?


Thanks, G. I haven’t purchased yet so I don’t know. Reputable retailer/consignment shop.


----------



## muchstuff

Kimbashop said:


> Oh, Well, THAT was worth waiting for! That is a gorgeous Velo-- Hamilton leather!


She’s a beauty isn’t she?


----------



## ksuromax

indiaink said:


> Time for something new!  I got a problem! What shade of green is this?  Is it Irish? Supposedly it's new, so ... ?





indiaink said:


> Here's another photo...





indiaink said:


> Well, no, I don't have it ... I'm wondering if this is Irish Green?


looks too dark for Irish Green, imo


----------



## whateve

ksuromax said:


> can't comment on SA, but here in UAE the post office works like swiss clock!
> never had any issue with any parcel that crossed UAE border, once it's in - it is delivered in just 2-3 days (depends on sorting facility and weekend/hols)


UAE was more modern when we lived in the Middle East. When we were in SA, they didn't even have street signs. I don't know how anyone could have addressed a letter or package without knowing the name of the street. We lived on a compound. I can't really remember but I think letters came through the company, not through the Saudis.


----------



## ksuromax

whateve said:


> UAE was more modern when we lived in the Middle East. When we were in SA, they didn't even have street signs. I don't know how anyone could have addressed a letter or package without knowing the name of the street. We lived on a compound. I can't really remember but I think letters came through the company, not through the Saudis.


i know, i have a few friends who used to work and live there for some time 
but most of their stories about making their own beer and wine, rather than parcels and letters


----------



## whateve

ksuromax said:


> i know, i have a few friends who used to work and live there for some time
> but most of their stories about making their own beer and wine, rather than parcels and letters


lol, we knew people who did that. They would go to the grocery and buy a dozen bottles of grape juice along with several pounds of sugar. It didn't look suspicious at all! We got wine from other people. I remember once I was cooking with it when a policeman came to the house. I didn't have the bottle out but I was so afraid he was going to smell it.


----------



## ksuromax

whateve said:


> lol, we knew people who did that. They would go to the grocery and buy a dozen bottles of grape juice along with several pounds of sugar. It didn't look suspicious at all! We got wine from other people. I remember once I was cooking with it when a policeman came to the house. I didn't have the bottle out but I was so afraid he was going to smell it.


  you, naughty girl!!


----------



## indiaink

ksuromax said:


> looks too dark for Irish Green, imo


THANK YOU!  What other green could it be, any ideas?


----------



## muchstuff

My apologies for highjacking the thread with my Bal yesterday, I was responding to a request for pics and since I talk to a lot of the same TPFers on various threads I forgot to check what thread I was on. My bad.


----------



## V0N1B2

indiaink said:


> Time for something new!  I got a problem! What shade of green is this?  Is it Irish? Supposedly it's new, so ... ?


The interior heatstamp will give you the biggest clue.
My vote is for either Irish Green or Menthe and I'm leaning towards Menthe because it looks kinda dull, but who knows without seeing it in various lights.

*remember ladies, there was an "Irish Green" and an "Irish". Different colours, different years.


----------



## muggles

Well hallelujah Tradesy got the belly and credited me back! Thank you all for your help!
Then I turned around and bought a BV loop from Poshmark! I think it’s a medium, looks like brown or perhaps copper! Seller not a lot of help? She said it was a gift! Price was pretty low, it went through.
But, I’ve had Poshmark sellers cancel sale before! I hope she ships, it really looks neat, although her pics aren’t that great! Oh well, all I can do is wait!​


----------



## indiaink

muggles said:


> Well hallelujah Tradesy got the belly and credited me back! Thank you all for your help!
> Then I turned around and bought a BV loop from Poshmark! I think it’s a medium, looks like brown or perhaps copper! Seller not a lot of help? She said it was a gift! Price was pretty low, it went through.
> But, I’ve had Poshmark sellers cancel sale before! I hope she ships, it really looks neat, although her pics aren’t that great! Oh well, all I can do is wait!​


My god. I think I would be exhausted if we went real-life shopping together. Although stopping for lunch would be amazing.  and


----------



## indiaink

V0N1B2 said:


> The interior heatstamp will give you the biggest clue.
> My vote is for either Irish Green or Menthe and I'm leaning towards Menthe because it looks kinda dull, but who knows without seeing it in various lights.
> 
> *remember ladies, there was an "Irish Green" and an "Irish". Different colours, different years.


Gosh, you're magic. Just describing "Menthe" as 'kinda dull' broke the spell. I *knew* something was weird, but - thank you, ma'am.


----------



## RT1

muggles said:


> Well hallelujah Tradesy got the belly and credited me back! Thank you all for your help!
> Then I turned around and bought a BV loop from Poshmark! I think it’s a medium, looks like brown or perhaps copper! Seller not a lot of help? She said it was a gift! Price was pretty low, it went through.
> But, I’ve had Poshmark sellers cancel sale before! I hope she ships, it really looks neat, although her pics aren’t that great! Oh well, all I can do is wait!​



I hope all goes well for you this time around.    
You've had more than your share of difficulties recently!


----------



## jbags07

indiaink said:


> Time for something new!  I got a problem! What shade of green is this?  Is it Irish? Supposedly it's new, so ... ?


Love this color


----------



## muggles

indiaink said:


> My god. I think I would be exhausted if we went real-life shopping together. Although stopping for lunch would be amazing.  and


We would have an awesome lunch! But, yes I’d drag you to every store! Haven’t been shopping IRL since January when I visited my daughter in Miami!


----------



## muggles

RTone said:


> I hope all goes well for you this time around.
> You've had more than your share of difficulties recently!


Thank you! My internet was out yesterday, kept me from virtual shopping! Lol


----------



## muggles

Oh, oh, oh! Two BV’s ordered, one arrived! I love it! Size is perfect and appears in fairly decent shape!
Even came with dustbag and mirror! It’s really nice!


----------



## indiaink

muggles said:


> Oh, oh, oh! Two BV’s ordered, one arrived! I love it! Size is perfect and appears in fairly decent shape!
> Even came with dustbag and mirror! It’s really nice!


WHAT IS IT"!??! I'll buy lunch next time, I promise!


----------



## muggles

indiaink said:


> WHAT IS IT"!??! I'll buy lunch next time, I promise!


It’s something you would use when you jump out of a plane! Lol
I won’t forget the lunch!


----------



## grietje

@muggles Did you buy a parachute?  What color?


----------



## muggles

grietje said:


> @muggles Did you buy a parachute?  What color?


I did, I did! Don’t know proper name of color?
	

		
			
		

		
	



It’s not really as orange as pic, but it’s a great pop of color, really nice shape and clean inside!
And best of all it’s not too big and not too small!and I keep trying to stick that butterfly on something!​


----------



## muggles




----------



## RT1

muggles said:


> View attachment 4715215



OMG, that’s a gorgeous bag!!!


----------



## indiaink

muggles said:


> View attachment 4715215


Nice purchase, you! Finally, you deserve it. If you look at the white tag inside the zippered pocket, tell us that the numbers are, we might be able to tell you the color ....


----------



## muggles

Thank you!
B00013555J


----------



## indiaink

muggles said:


> Thank you!
> B00013555J


AH!  That is a new number, we can't decipher!  Shoot! You'll have to call Bottega Veneta Customer Service for that  one.  Who cares, I hope you've popped the champagne and have a glass of bubbly at your elbow!


----------



## dolali

muggles said:


> View attachment 4715215



This is a very pretty color! And the butterfly goes perfectly with this beauty!


----------



## JenJBS

muggles said:


> I did, I did! Don’t know proper name of color?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4715212
> 
> It’s not really as orange as pic, but it’s a great pop of color, really nice shape and clean inside!
> And best of all it’s not too big and not too small!and I keep trying to stick that butterfly on something!​



Congratulations on your lovely new bag!  It's beautiful! Enjoy!


----------



## grietje

muggles said:


> I did, I did! Don’t know proper name of color?



There was one on eBay.  I’m not sure if you bought that one.  I thought the color might be Vesuvio.  That shade is red with orange undertones.  The lighting in your photos makes it hard to get a sense of the color; it actually looks a bit more pink there.  Also, this one looks like it might be the smaller Parachute.


----------



## muggles

grietje said:


> There was one on eBay.  I’m not sure if you bought that one.  I thought the color might be Vesuvio.  That shade is red with orange undertones.  The lighting in your photos makes it hard to get a sense of the color; it actually looks a bit more pink there.  Also, this one looks like it might be the smaller Parachute.


Yes it was on eBay and at a good price! I’ll try and take a better pic, lightening in a log cabin makes everything look different! It looks small in the pic but I think it’s the larger size. I’ll load it up and see!
It’s in really nice condition, very clean! Fits on the shoulder great!


----------



## anniebhu

Tonight standing in BV, it felt so weird seeing so many celine style bags on the shelves. The SAs were lovely though and still the same high professional standard which was nice and reassuring.

I miss the pre Daniel lee days in many ways....


----------



## muggles

anniebhu said:


> Tonight standing in BV, it felt so weird seeing so many celine style bags on the shelves. The SAs were lovely though and still the same high professional standard which was nice and reassuring.
> 
> I miss the pre Daniel lee days in many ways....


Where do you live that the stores are actually open? Nothing here!


----------



## indiaink

muggles said:


> Where do you live that the stores are actually open? Nothing here!


She mentioned Hong Kong in another thread.


----------



## JenJBS

muchstuff said:


> You're holding out, I've not seen this Chanel...



It arrived today... And is probably going back tomorrow. I'd say pre-used, not pre-loved. And just not what I was hoping for. Oh well, I'll get site credit to buy a bag I really love.


----------



## muchstuff

JenJBS said:


> It arrived today... And is probably going back tomorrow. I'd say pre-used, not pre-loved. And just not what I was hoping for. Oh well, I'll get site credit to buy a bag I really love.


Darn...


----------



## JenJBS

muchstuff said:


> Darn...



I found a different, brand new, non-Chanel bag to console myself. The sales right now are just too tempting...


----------



## muchstuff

JenJBS said:


> I found a different, brand new, non-Chanel bag to console myself. The sales right now are just too tempting...


Looking forward to the mod shot!


----------



## JenJBS

muchstuff said:


> Looking forward to the mod shot!



Thanks.  As soon as the bag arrives!


----------



## jbags07

muggles said:


> I did, I did! Don’t know proper name of color?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4715212
> 
> It’s not really as orange as pic, but it’s a great pop of color, really nice shape and clean inside!
> And best of all it’s not too big and not too small!and I keep trying to stick that butterfly on something!​


Ooohhh this bag is beautiful!  Love this style/size, and color   Modshot? So we can see the size better?


----------



## jbags07

JenJBS said:


> It arrived today... And is probably going back tomorrow. I'd say pre-used, not pre-loved. And just not what I was hoping for. Oh well, I'll get site credit to buy a bag I really love.


Sorry it was not as expected   Better to send it back if unhappy with condition....


----------



## JenJBS

jbags07 said:


> Sorry it was not as expected   Better to send it back if unhappy with condition....



Yeah... You're right. Back it goes tomorrow...


----------



## whateve

JenJBS said:


> I found a different, brand new, non-Chanel bag to console myself. The sales right now are just too tempting...


The beautiful rainbow one?


----------



## JenJBS

whateve said:


> The beautiful rainbow one?



Yep!  Nice 'consolation prize', huh?


----------



## diane278

I had two of my favorite BV photos made into puzzles.  You can’t purchase anything BV for $13. so I think they’re a bargain!  Besides, I have a short attention span, so it’s unlikely I’d even finish them......

The Barolo Family .


Gainsboro Lido


----------



## muchstuff

diane278 said:


> I had two of my favorite BV photos made into puzzles.  You can’t purchase anything BV for $13. so I think they’re a bargain!  Besides, I have a short attention span, so it’s unlikely I’d even finish them......
> 
> The Barolo Family .
> View attachment 4715930
> 
> Gainsboro Lido
> View attachment 4715931


I particularly like the Lido, that's a bag I'd like to own one day...


----------



## diane278

muchstuff said:


> I particularly like the Lido, that's a bag I'd like to own one day...


It’s a stunning bag. (But she heavy & weighs over 2 lbs,) When I saw that silver console in the women’s lounge at Neiman’s (Stanford Center) I knew that would be the best photo I ever took of her....
Here she is without looking cut up into pieces.


----------



## muchstuff

diane278 said:


> It’s a stunning bag. When I saw that silver console in the women’s lounge at Neiman’s (Stanford Center) I knew that would be the best photo I ever took of her....
> Here she is without looking cut up into pieces.
> View attachment 4715986


Just stunning.


----------



## CoastalCouture

Hi there gang! I miss everyone. I miss handbags and I miss shoes.

I have been sewing masks at a fairly steady pace. Made them for friends and family, then found a local group and made them for healthcare and for essential workers. Taking a little break now for some me sewing. Thinking that this fabulous new coat I am making is going to need a great bag to go with it. A girl can dream.


----------



## indiaink

Another question - is Daniel Lee using alcantara for lining rather than suede?

And welcome back, @CoastalCouture! Thanks for your hard work!!! Would love to see what you’ve got done on your fab new coat so far!


----------



## ksuromax

indiaink said:


> Another question - is Daniel Lee using alcantara for lining rather than suede?


i also noticed that


----------



## ksuromax

does it mean that you literally need to spend ALL you funds on a pair of these shoes?


----------



## indiaink

ksuromax said:


> does it mean that you literally need to spend ALL you funds on a pair of these shoes?


I saw that yesterday - what a GREAT way to send that invisible message to women. He's a jerk!


----------



## muggles

indiaink said:


> I saw that yesterday - what a GREAT way to send that invisible message to women. He's a jerk!


Have you seen the one where she’s climbing the side of a mountain naked! Except for her BV


----------



## ksuromax

muggles said:


> Have you seen the one where she’s climbing the side of a mountain naked! Except for her BV


no, thanks!


----------



## CoastalCouture

indiaink said:


> Another question - is Daniel Lee using alcantara for lining rather than suede?
> 
> And welcome back, @CoastalCouture! Thanks for your hard work!!! Would love to see what you’ve got done on your fab new coat so far!



Another day or two and the coat will look more coat like. Pictures coming.


----------



## H’sKisses

How is everyone? I miss you all. This work from home/social distancing situation has kept me busier than I was working from the office. I’m rarely on here these days but think of all the good stuff I’m missing. Hope everyone is safe, healthy and well.


----------



## muggles

Wow! Trying to find a red veneta intrecciato hobo is near to impossible for under a grand! Seems anything Bottega red is way up in price! Plenty of browns and blacks at lower prices! I have fallen for you know who’s China red! Everyday I look all over internet to no avail!


----------



## ksuromax

muggles said:


> Wow! Trying to find a red veneta intrecciato hobo is near to impossible for under a grand! Seems anything Bottega red is way up in price! Plenty of browns and blacks at lower prices! I have fallen for you know who’s China red! Everyday I look all over internet to no avail!


Whose? Whose?? WHOSE???


----------



## muggles

ksuromax said:


> Who? Who?? WHO???


----------



## muggles

muggles said:


>


I wonder


----------



## ksuromax

muggles said:


> I wonder


yes, inquiring minds are desparate for the answer!!


----------



## grietje

Speaking of red, I was lucky enough to find a mint condition Cassis large veneta hobo. 
The color is more toward the bluish side of red with a fair amount of pink.  Here’s a comparison shot against last season’s Amaranto.


----------



## ksuromax

grietje said:


> Speaking of red, I was lucky enough to find a mint condition Cassis large veneta hobo.
> The color is more toward the bluish side of red with a fair amount of pink.  Here’s a comparison shot against last season’s Amaranto.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4720610
> View attachment 4720611


lovely score!


----------



## JenJBS

grietje said:


> Speaking of red, I was lucky enough to find a mint condition Cassis large veneta hobo.
> The color is more toward the bluish side of red with a fair amount of pink.  Here’s a comparison shot against last season’s Amaranto.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4720610
> View attachment 4720611



Congratulations! Lovely bag! Thank you for the comparison pics!


----------



## muggles

grietje said:


> Speaking of red, I was lucky enough to find a mint condition Cassis large veneta hobo.
> The color is more toward the bluish side of red with a fair amount of pink.  Here’s a comparison shot against last season’s Amaranto.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4720610
> View attachment 4720611


Beautiful! That’s what I’m looking for! Having no luck! Gosh, all I want is a veneta hobo in red! Yours is gorgeous! But, you know who has the holy grail in red!


----------



## Kimbashop

muggles said:


> Beautiful! That’s what I’m looking for! Having no luck! Gosh, all I want is a veneta hobo in red! Yours is gorgeous! But, you know who has the holy grail in red!


Both of those colors are lovely! I would actually love to score a Nodini in the Amaranto color. I'm finding the Nodini to be a wonderful crossbody bag these days.


----------



## muggles

I broke down and bought this shade of red! I was desperately seeking China red to no avail!
This is a dark red and should be here next week! I’ve always loved red bags!


----------



## indiaink

Lovely neighborhood teen, Ara, left this nice note on everybody’s door today.


----------



## muggles

indiaink said:


> Lovely neighborhood teen, Ara, left this nice note on everybody’s door today.


That’s sweet! I like your doggie!


----------



## indiaink

muggles said:


> That’s sweet! I like your doggie!


I didn’t see her there until I looked at the photo. . Thank you!


----------



## ksuromax

muggles said:


> I broke down and bought this shade of red! I was desperately seeking China red to no avail!
> This is a dark red and should be here next week! I’ve always loved red bags!
> View attachment 4721291


Woohoo!!  
do you know what red this is?


----------



## muggles

ksuromax said:


> Woohoo!!
> do you know what red this is?[/QUOTE
> I have no idea?


----------



## ksuromax

the handle is of the old style, the tag might have the colour code!


----------



## muggles

ksuromax said:


> the handle is of the old style, the tag might have the colour code!


6178 are last 4 numbers, is that the color code?


----------



## RT1

ksuromax said:


> the handle is of the old style, the tag might have the colour code!



May I please ask a question....what are the differences between the handles of the “old” style and the “newer” style?
I’m sorry if this has been asked before, but I don’t know how to tell which is the newer style in this bag.


----------



## ksuromax

muggles said:


> 6178 are last 4 numbers, is that the color code?


Vermillion from 2010


----------



## ksuromax

RTone said:


> May I please ask a question....what are the differences between the handles of the “old” style and the “newer” style?
> I’m sorry if this has been asked before, but I don’t know how to tell which is the newer style in this bag.


old style handle was slimmer and not fully woven


----------



## RT1

Thank you so much for your answer!!!


----------



## ksuromax

RTone said:


> Thank you so much for your answer!!!


found one more shot of both side by side


----------



## ksuromax

RTone said:


> Thank you so much for your answer!!!


You're welcome! 
check this as well  
https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/veneta-maxi-anyone.626991/page-5


----------



## muggles

ksuromax said:


> Vermillion from 2010


Thank you! And thank you for pointing out differences in new vs older handle! What year did that change?
And what or how would you describe vermillion red? Not having seen it yet in real life, I have no idea as to how one would describe it? I still want a China Red, this is just to satisfy me in case it ends up being a futile 
search!


----------



## ksuromax

muggles said:


> Thank you! And thank you for pointing out differences in new vs older handle! What year did that change?
> And what or how would you describe vermillion red? Not having seen it yet in real life, I have no idea as to how one would describe it? I still want a China Red, this is just to satisfy me in case it ends up being a futile
> search!


you're most welcome! 
2015, if i'm not mistaken 
i haven't seen it irl, but as per pictures i'd say it's a tad darker than China Red


----------



## ksuromax

Yep, 2015 indeed 
https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/veneta-new-design-coming-soon.883740/


----------



## jbags07

muggles said:


> That’s sweet! I like your doggie!


+1


----------



## jbags07

muggles said:


> I broke down and bought this shade of red! I was desperately seeking China red to no avail!
> This is a dark red and should be here next week! I’ve always loved red bags!
> View attachment 4721291


Looks just stunning!  Can’t wait to see a modshot   The color looks amaazing too...


----------



## jbags07

ksuromax said:


> found one more shot of both side by side


Thank you for posting this   I am curious....do most of you here prefer the old or the new, or does it not really matter?  All of my Venetas so far are the old style, so i have yet to experience if there is a major difference in regard to actually carrying it...or is it simply a matter of aesthetics.....old vs new, that is....


----------



## ksuromax

jbags07 said:


> Thank you for posting this   I am curious....do most of you here prefer the old or the new, or does it not really matter?  All of my Venetas so far are the old style, so i have yet to experience if there is a major difference in regard to actually carrying it...or is it simply a matter of aesthetics.....old vs new, that is....


in those links i posted you can see my comments on this subject
to me it does not matter
i like the feel of both, either is comfortable


----------



## jbags07

ksuromax said:


> in those links i posted you can see my comment on this subject
> to me it does not matter
> i like the feel of both, either is comfortable


Thank you   I was so focused on the pix of your beautiful bags i skipped over thst link, will go read it now   Those colors tho, just


----------



## CoastalCouture

indiaink said:


> And welcome back, @CoastalCouture! Thanks for your hard work!!! Would love to see what you’ve got done on your fab new coat so far!



The coat is finished. Now it needs a purse. The fabric is a souvenir from my trip to Italy a few years ago. It is a double woven silk from Valentino Couture, of unknown year. The coat design is called the Sapporo Coat and it’s from an independent pattern company in New Zealand called Papercuts Paterns.

I put a lot of hours into making this. There is a lot of hand finishing involved that’s hidden on the inside of the garment. Because, well, Valentino deserves it.

Now back to sewing masks.


----------



## indiaink

CoastalCouture said:


> The coat is finished. Now it needs a purse. The fabric is a souvenir from my trip to Italy a few years ago. It is a double woven silk from Valentino Couture, of unknown year. The coat design is called the Sapporo Coat and it’s from an independent pattern company in New Zealand called Papercuts Paterns.
> 
> I put a lot of hours into making this. There is a lot of hand finishing involved that’s hidden on the inside of the garment. Because, well, Valentino deserves it.
> 
> Now back to sewing masks.
> 
> View attachment 4722255
> View attachment 4722257


Wow.  Just wow.


----------



## southernbelle43

CoastalCouture said:


> The coat is finished. Now it needs a purse. The fabric is a souvenir from my trip to Italy a few years ago. It is a double woven silk from Valentino Couture, of unknown year. The coat design is called the Sapporo Coat and it’s from an independent pattern company in New Zealand called Papercuts Paterns.
> 
> I put a lot of hours into making this. There is a lot of hand finishing involved that’s hidden on the inside of the garment. Because, well, Valentino deserves it.
> 
> Now back to sewing masks.
> 
> View attachment 4722255
> View attachment 4722257


That is simply stunning. I am so impressed. And yes you need the perfect bag to accompany it. And we must have mod shots.


----------



## ksuromax

CoastalCouture said:


> The coat is finished. Now it needs a purse. The fabric is a souvenir from my trip to Italy a few years ago. It is a double woven silk from Valentino Couture, of unknown year. The coat design is called the Sapporo Coat and it’s from an independent pattern company in New Zealand called Papercuts Paterns.
> 
> I put a lot of hours into making this. There is a lot of hand finishing involved that’s hidden on the inside of the garment. Because, well, Valentino deserves it.
> 
> Now back to sewing masks.
> 
> View attachment 4722255
> View attachment 4722257


Fantastic!!  
Mod shot! Mod shot! Mod shot!


----------



## Eliana81

This is absolutely beautiful!


----------



## muggles

Has anyone noticed priority mail taking a lot longer to deliver? My bag was shipped from New York on May 1, priority mail. It’s now the 4 and delivery isn’t scheduled until May 7! I recently received a bag from Honolulu in 3 days and I’m on east coast! I know the virus stuff but 7 days to deliver on same coast?
Straight shot from New York to Virginia! Just ruminating! Not much else today! Lol


----------



## LLANeedle

muggles said:


> Has anyone noticed priority mail taking a lot longer to deliver? My bag was shipped from New York on May 1, priority mail. It’s now the 4 and delivery isn’t scheduled until May 7! I recently received a bag from Honolulu in 3 days and I’m on east coast! I know the virus stuff but 7 days to deliver on same coast?
> Straight shot from New York to Virginia! Just ruminating! Not much else today! Lol


A lot of websites I’ve visited recently have alerts about delayed shipping.  Often the explanation is a reduced staff.


----------



## muggles

LLANeedle said:


> A lot of websites I’ve visited recently have alerts about delayed shipping.  Often the explanation is a reduced staff.


This was an eBay purchase, and it was shipped May 1 according to post office. It hasn’t tracked in 2 days and says May 7 expected delivery. Seems priority isn’t priority anymore! Lol
I just needed to whine! Tired of being stuck at home! Just like everyone else! Just want my new toy!


----------



## RT1

muggles said:


> Has anyone noticed priority mail taking a lot longer to deliver? My bag was shipped from New York on May 1, priority mail. It’s now the 4 and delivery isn’t scheduled until May 7! I recently received a bag from Honolulu in 3 days and I’m on east coast! I know the virus stuff but 7 days to deliver on same coast?
> Straight shot from New York to Virginia! Just ruminating! Not much else today! Lol



Yes, I've shipped a couple of packages lately and the expected delivery dates are much longer than usual.
One to Colorado and it was expected to take 5 days for delivery.
The other to Hawaii and it was scheduled for a 7 day delivery.
I still have not received a package I ordered from an eastern state and it's been 7 days already.

Much slower for Priority Mail.


----------



## ksuromax

i placed one order on TRR for 2 Mulberry bags, one arrived 2 days ago, the other still has unupdated tracking, means it's not even at UPS warehouse, go figure!


----------



## muggles

I don’t understand shipping anymore! I mailed 2 packages priority to west coast and both are scheduled to arrive on time! Package from Honolulu to east coast arrived in 3 days! Package from New York to Virginia!
Don’t really know where it is, right now! They are calling for 7 days to deliver it just a few states away!
Guess it’s a miracle any of them arrive! Last time I ordered from New York it skipped Va and went to SC only to eventually make it to me! Totally crazy!


----------



## indiaink

With worker shortages (illness, death) and plants shut down for every business across the United States, it is a wonder shipping is even happening at all.  I have had my deliveries arrive in an acceptable timeframe.  @muggles do you have a garden or something to do outside? Plant bulbs? Weed?  Something?  Put that energy somewhere else or it’s going to wreak havoc on your system.


----------



## muggles

indiaink said:


> With worker shortages (illness, death) and plants shut down for every business across the United States, it is a wonder shipping is even happening at all.  I have had my deliveries arrive in an acceptable timeframe.  @muggles do you have a garden or something to do outside? Plant bulbs? Weed?  Something?  Put that energy somewhere else or it’s going to wreak havoc on your system.


Reply went wonky! It’s below! Again I apologize and I’ll go whine elsewhere!


----------



## diane278

CoastalCouture said:


> The coat is finished. Now it needs a purse. The fabric is a souvenir from my trip to Italy a few years ago. It is a double woven silk from Valentino Couture, of unknown year. The coat design is called the Sapporo Coat and it’s from an independent pattern company in New Zealand called Papercuts Paterns.
> 
> I put a lot of hours into making this. There is a lot of hand finishing involved that’s hidden on the inside of the garment. Because, well, Valentino deserves it.
> 
> Now back to sewing masks.
> 
> View attachment 4722255
> View attachment 4722257


That’s a show-stopper!


----------



## muggles

Yes I have plenty I could do. I apologize for whining! I don’t plant flowers because the deer eat them all.
I live in a rural log cabin in the middle of no where. Don’t care if the weeds take over! Lol! This was a eBay package, and it has been shipped! I promise no more whining, I’ll go read a book! Have a good day!
This was a reply to Indiaink.


----------



## JenJBS

muggles said:


> I don’t understand shipping anymore! I mailed 2 packages priority to west coast and both are scheduled to arrive on time! Package from Honolulu to east coast arrived in 3 days! Package from New York to Virginia!
> Don’t really know where it is, right now! They are calling for 7 days to deliver it just a few states away!
> Guess it’s a miracle any of them arrive! Last time I ordered from New York it skipped Va and went to SC only to eventually make it to me! Totally crazy!



Sorry.   Same issues here. Both Asprinal of London bags - shipped from England - got here in 2-3 days. Saks hasn't shipped my bag in 5 days! It was supposed to arrive today, but hasn't even shipped.


----------



## muggles

JenJBS said:


> Sorry.   Same issues here. Both Asprinal of London bags - shipped from England - got here in 2-3 days. Saks hasn't shipped my bag in 5 days! It was supposed to arrive today, but hasn't even shipped.


I know how you feel! Good luck
Guess I’ll be out weeding or tending my garden
I promised I’d give up whining about the postal service! 
And since I could care less about weeding or gardening
I’ll log off for now. I fear I may have offended


----------



## JenJBS

muggles said:


> I know how you feel! Good luck
> Guess I’ll be out weeding or tending my garden
> I promised I’d give up whining about the postal service!
> And since I could care less about weeding or gardening
> I’ll log off for now. I fear I may have offended



HUGS


----------



## indiaink

muggles said:


> Yes I have plenty I could do. I apologize for whining! I don’t plant flowers because the deer eat them all.
> I live in a rural log cabin in the middle of no where. Don’t care if the weeds take over! Lol! This was a eBay package, and it has been shipped! I promise no more whining, I’ll go read a book! Have a good day!
> This was a reply to Indiaink.


Whining is *ALLOWED*, I just worry about you up there with the deer eating your stuff and ... gosh, I wonder what my Rhyn dog would do if he saw a deer?  He is mostly Norwegian Elkhound... that would make for an exciting day.  LOL. :star: <--- that ought to be an emoji but probably isn't


----------



## indiaink

muggles said:


> I know how you feel! Good luck
> Guess I’ll be out weeding or tending my garden
> I promised I’d give up whining about the postal service!
> And since I could care less about weeding or gardening
> I’ll log off for now. I fear I may have offended


NO, you have NOT offended.  See my other response.


----------



## JenJBS

indiaink said:


> Whining is *ALLOWED*, I just worry about you up there with the deer eating your stuff and ... gosh, I wonder what my Rhyn dog would do if he saw a deer?  He is mostly Norwegian Elkhound... that would make for an exciting day.  LOL. :star: <--- that ought to be an emoji but probably isn't



Yes, very exciting!  Can we see a pic of Rhyn?


----------



## indiaink

JenJBS said:


> Yes, very exciting!  Can we see a pic of Rhyn?


Yes, of course. Rhyn is a mix of Norwegian Elkhound, Collie, and German Shepherd. He's about 60 pounds. The third picture, with Zoey (who is also a mix, but no Norgie in there), shows some of his glorious tail.


----------



## JenJBS

indiaink said:


> Yes, of course. Rhyn is a mix of Norwegian Elkhound, Collie, and German Shepherd. He's about 60 pounds. The third picture, with Zoey (who is also a mix, but no Norgie in there), shows some of his glorious tail.



Handsome boy!  And doesn't he know it! And Zoey is a pretty girl!  Thank you for the pics!


----------



## indiaink

JenJBS said:


> Handsome boy!  And doesn't he know it! And Zoey is a pretty girl!  Thank you for the pics!


Thank you! @jburgh calls him a big old ham! I couldn't believe it when he was laying out like that last week, with his paws crossed, it's like no way am I not getting photos of that


----------



## whateve

indiaink said:


> Thank you! @jburgh calls him a big old ham! I couldn't believe it when he was laying out like that last week, with his paws crossed, it's like no way am I not getting photos of that


I love the crossed paws!


----------



## ksuromax

Dogs only? 
or cats are welcome too?


----------



## indiaink

ksuromax said:


> Dogs only?
> or cats are welcome too?


 Crossed paws Kitty wins!  Woot woot!


----------



## ksuromax

indiaink said:


> Crossed paws Kitty wins!  Woot woot!


let's call it a draw!


----------



## indiaink

ksuromax said:


> let's call it a draw!


----------



## JenJBS

ksuromax said:


> Dogs only?
> or cats are welcome too?



Hi, Pretty!


----------



## JenJBS

My cats don't cross their legs, they fold them under...


----------



## southernbelle43

JenJBS said:


> My cats don't cross their legs, they fold them under...


How cute is that. My dog does that too.


----------



## JenJBS

southernbelle43 said:


> How cute is that. My dog does that too.



Thanks!  Pic, please???


----------



## southernbelle43

JenJBS said:


> Thanks!  Pic, please???


I will try to catch him doing. The minute I give him any attention, he jumps up and wants to play. So I will have to sneak around!


----------



## whateve

JenJBS said:


> My cats don't cross their legs, they fold them under...


I love when they do that!


----------



## JenJBS

southernbelle43 said:


> I will try to catch him doing. The minute I give him any attention, he jumps up and wants to play. So I will have to sneak around!



He sounds adorable!


----------



## JenJBS

whateve said:


> I love when they do that!



Same! So cute!


----------



## Kimbashop

indiaink said:


> Yes, of course. Rhyn is a mix of Norwegian Elkhound, Collie, and German Shepherd. He's about 60 pounds. The third picture, with Zoey (who is also a mix, but no Norgie in there), shows some of his glorious tail.


Such beauties!


----------



## Kimbashop

ksuromax said:


> Dogs only?
> or cats are welcome too?


Oh, so cute.


----------



## ksuromax

JenJBS said:


> Hi, Pretty!


Thanks, but you just don't know her well!  
she does look pretty, but i tell you, she is a pure devil in disguise!


----------



## ksuromax

JenJBS said:


> My cats don't cross their legs, they fold them under...


this one also does, and he does many other funny things 
he is 7.5 to 8kg, and he is quite chubby, i have no idea how he managed to twist like that! Cat yoga


----------



## LLANeedle

muggles said:


> Yes I have plenty I could do. I apologize for whining! I don’t plant flowers because the deer eat them all.
> I live in a rural log cabin in the middle of no where. Don’t care if the weeds take over! Lol! This was a eBay package, and it has been shipped! I promise no more whining, I’ll go read a book! Have a good day!
> This was a reply to Indiaink.


A rural cabin in the middle of nowhere sounds like my dream!  Whine away, I’m with you.  Back to shipping...lol...even before this Covid mess shipping made me crazy.  My clogs from Sweden take three days, same with yarn from Amsterdam but a birthday card can take a week to travel ten miles.


----------



## muggles

LLANeedle said:


> A rural cabin in the middle of nowhere sounds like my dream!  Whine away, I’m with you.  Back to shipping...lol...even before this Covid mess shipping made me crazy.  My clogs from Sweden take three days, same with yarn from Amsterdam but a birthday card can take a week to travel ten miles.


My cabin! Not a good pic! But back to whining, my bag is out for delivery even though it said Thursday!
And your right I can send a birthday card to my son in Va Beach and it took 3 weeks to arrive! And we are in same state!


----------



## muggles

My girls! Two Shih tzu


----------



## jbags07

CoastalCouture said:


> The coat is finished. Now it needs a purse. The fabric is a souvenir from my trip to Italy a few years ago. It is a double woven silk from Valentino Couture, of unknown year. The coat design is called the Sapporo Coat and it’s from an independent pattern company in New Zealand called Papercuts Paterns.
> 
> I put a lot of hours into making this. There is a lot of hand finishing involved that’s hidden on the inside of the garment. Because, well, Valentino deserves it.
> 
> Now back to sewing masks.
> 
> View attachment 4722255
> View attachment 4722257


This is absolutely stunning and what an impressive and amazing job you’ve done


----------



## jbags07

muggles said:


> Yes I have plenty I could do. I apologize for whining! I don’t plant flowers because the deer eat them all.
> I live in a rural log cabin in the middle of no where. Don’t care if the weeds take over! Lol! This was a eBay package, and it has been shipped! I promise no more whining, I’ll go read a book! Have a good day!
> This was a reply to Indiaink.


Lol u crack me up   I get it. Apart from this quarantine.....we moved to the middle of nowhere a couple of years ago also. Nowhere really interesting to go, not much to do, unless you feel like driving a couple of hours .....and i’ve been buying bags like crazy these last 2 years also....BV since Sept....its an expensive  and addictive hobby


----------



## muggles

jbags07 said:


> Lol u crack me up   I get it. Apart from this quarantine.....we moved to the middle of nowhere a couple of years ago also. Nowhere really interesting to go, not much to do, unless you feel like driving a couple of hours .....and i’ve been buying bags like crazy these last 2 years also....BV since Sept....its an expensive  and addictive hobby


I have that same hobby!


----------



## jbags07

indiaink said:


> Yes, of course. Rhyn is a mix of Norwegian Elkhound, Collie, and German Shepherd. He's about 60 pounds. The third picture, with Zoey (who is also a mix, but no Norgie in there), shows some of his glorious tail.


Both are just beautiful    Really interesting mixes, their faces look very shepherd tho!


----------



## jbags07

ksuromax said:


> Dogs only?
> or cats are welcome too?


What a beauty! I’ve not ever seen a pure white cat!


----------



## jbags07

JenJBS said:


> My cats don't cross their legs, they fold them under...


Look at them posing for the camera   Both, with those gorgeous eyes...


----------



## jbags07

muggles said:


> My girls! Two Shih tzu
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4723725
> View attachment 4723726


Adorable   Love your cabin too....we downsized to a lake cottage.....


----------



## muggles

jbags07 said:


> Adorable   Love your cabin too....we downsized to a lake cottage.....


Thank you! Cabin is not big, at least not big enough when husband is working from home! Aargh!


----------



## jbags07

muggles said:


> Thank you! Cabin is not big, at least not big enough when husband is working from home! Aargh!


Ditto. We have a neighborhood clubhouse tho, that he can work from so that gives me space....what kills me about the size tho, is i lost my purse room....previous house a bedroom was a purse room    but the thing about  most BV, being flat, they are easy to store....


----------



## JenJBS

jbags07 said:


> Look at them posing for the camera   Both, with those gorgeous eyes...



Thank you!


----------



## indiaink

muggles said:


> My cabin! Not a good pic! But back to whining, my bag is out for delivery even though it said Thursday!
> And your right I can send a birthday card to my son in Va Beach and it took 3 weeks to arrive! And we are in same state!


My gawd is that gorgeous! Lucky you! (Seriously, do NOT throw that shipping box at me).


----------



## southernbelle43

jbags07 said:


> Ditto. We have a neighborhood clubhouse tho, that he can work from so that gives me space....what kills me about the size tho, is i lost my purse room....previous house a bedroom was a purse room    but the thing about  most BV, being flat, they are easy to store....


I am sure we can all find room for our bags, no matter how small the space, lol.


----------



## muggles

indiaink said:


> My gawd is that gorgeous! Lucky you! (Seriously, do NOT throw that shipping box at me).


Duck, the shipping box is headed straight at you! Not really! Can’t weed today it’s pouring down rain! See why I can’t plant anything!


----------



## ksuromax

muggles said:


> Duck, the shipping box is headed straight at you! Not really! Can’t weed today it’s pouring down rain! See why I can’t plant anything!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4723779


oh! my! god!


----------



## ksuromax

jbags07 said:


> What a beauty! I’ve not ever seen a pure white cat!


we named her Snowflake, before we knew her too well 
now it's got shortened to Sneaky  suits her perfectly


----------



## muggles

ksuromax said:


> oh! my! god!


The deer sleep behind the cabin all the time! They think this is a wildlife preserve!


----------



## muggles

I don’t have a cat, just 2 dogs! This little feral used to come and eat here a couple times a day. She disappeared about a week ago


----------



## jbags07

southernbelle43 said:


> I am sure we can all find room for our bags, no matter how small the space, lol.


Oh yes!  Lack of space transitions me from a collector to curating a normal size bag collection though....honestly, its better anyway to only have a reasonable amount of bags....i am trying to purge excess as much as i can during this quarantine....i know from your posts you are really good about only keeping bags that you use, and are functional for you...i am working toward that


----------



## jbags07

ksuromax said:


> we named her Snowflake, before we knew her too well
> now it's got shortened to Sneaky  suits her perfectly


----------



## jbags07

muggles said:


> Duck, the shipping box is headed straight at you! Not really! Can’t weed today it’s pouring down rain! See why I can’t plant anything!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4723779


This!  You are very lucky indeed. What a slice of paradise you’ve found.


----------



## JenJBS

muggles said:


> I don’t have a cat, just 2 dogs! This little feral used to come and eat here a couple times a day. She disappeared about a week ago
> View attachment 4723793



So pretty! Hopefully she found her furr-ever home...


----------



## muggles

JenJBS said:


> So pretty! Hopefully she found her furr-ever home...


Just when I thought she was gone, she’s back! She had two plates of food and now she’s just hanging! She won’t let me touch her, social distancing,you know!


----------



## LLANeedle

muggles said:


> My cabin! Not a good pic! But back to whining, my bag is out for delivery even though it said Thursday!
> And your right I can send a birthday card to my son in Va Beach and it took 3 weeks to arrive! And we are in same state!
> 
> I love cabins.


----------



## V0N1B2

Speaking of wildlife, this fella was seen wandering around one of the neighbourhoods here. Now black bears are commonplace and seeing one walk down the driveway or passing one while out on a walk or bike ride doesn't faze me at all.  But this grizzly... its unsettling.


----------



## JenJBS

muggles said:


> Just when I thought she was gone, she’s back! She had two plates of food and now she’s just hanging! She won’t let me touch her, social distancing,you know!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4723817
> View attachment 4723818



She missed you!


----------



## indiaink

jbags07 said:


> Both are just beautiful    Really interesting mixes, their faces look very shepherd tho!


Zoey is Dachshund/Australian Cattle Dog/Shiba Inu + other stuff, tiny percentages of weird, but no Shepherd. When she was a puppy at the AHS, they thought German Shepherd, but as the weeks passed and she didn't grow, I did the DNA test, and nope, no GS.  When I was in canine certification school in Seattle I brought her with me, and my teacher used her a couple of times for an example ... and the 'primitive dog' (Shiba Inu) always kicked in. Zoey ALWAYS outlasted the teacher, it was quite funny. Zoey is a PRIMO huntress and can lay in wait forever. I mean, FOREVER. It's hard on Rhyn, he doesn't have the patience (just like a boy dog!) Zoey is 40 pounds of delicate girl dog. 



muggles said:


> Thank you! Cabin is not big, at least not big enough when husband is working from home! Aargh!


There is* no* place big enough when other party working from home or _retired._



muggles said:


> ...Can’t weed today it’s pouring down rain! See why I can’t plant anything!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4723779


OMG! They are like ... "feed me now, please". I guess you'd have to put up a fence to get some privacy from the wildlife.



muggles said:


> Just when I thought she was gone, she’s back! She had two plates of food and now she’s just hanging! She won’t let me touch her, social distancing,you know!


Aw. I wonder if she ever cuddles up with the deer.

Here's this morning, Zoey patiently waiting by the front door for the  Mail Lady Mary, who _always_ has good treats!


----------



## jbags07

V0N1B2 said:


> Speaking of wildlife, this fella was seen wandering around one of the neighbourhoods here. Now black bears are commonplace and seeing one walk down the driveway or passing one while out on a walk or bike ride doesn't faze me at all.  But this grizzly... its unsettling.
> View attachment 4723819


 Yikes!  Thats very scary....what a gorgeous animal tho.....


----------



## muggles

indiaink said:


> Zoey is Dachshund/Australian Cattle Dog/Shiba Inu + other stuff, tiny percentages of weird, but no Shepherd. When she was a puppy at the AHS, they thought German Shepherd, but as the weeks passed and she didn't grow, I did the DNA test, and nope, no GS.  When I was in canine certification school in Seattle I brought her with me, and my teacher used her a couple of times for an example ... and the 'primitive dog' (Shiba Inu) always kicked in. Zoey ALWAYS outlasted the teacher, it was quite funny. Zoey is a PRIMO huntress and can lay in wait forever. I mean, FOREVER. It's hard on Rhyn, he doesn't have the patience (just like a boy dog!) Zoey is 40 pounds of delicate girl dog.
> 
> 
> There is* no* place big enough when other party working from home or _retired.
> Amen to that!_
> 
> 
> OMG! They are like ... "feed me now, please". I guess you'd have to put up a fence to get some privacy from the wildlife.
> Fences don’t work! Deer just jump them!
> 
> 
> Aw. I wonder if she ever cuddles up with the deer.
> I have no idea as to where she has been! There are a couple of sheds on the property that she can shelter in.
> 
> Here's this morning, Zoey patiently waiting by the front door for the  Mail Lady Mary, who _always_ has good treats!


What a sweet baby! The deer get treats, I have one that comes every morning for apples and sliced bread!


----------



## ksuromax

indiaink said:


> Zoey is Dachshund/Australian Cattle Dog/Shiba Inu + other stuff, tiny percentages of weird, but no Shepherd. When she was a puppy at the AHS, they thought German Shepherd, but as the weeks passed and she didn't grow, I did the DNA test, and nope, no GS.  When I was in canine certification school in Seattle I brought her with me, and my teacher used her a couple of times for an example ... and the 'primitive dog' (Shiba Inu) always kicked in. Zoey ALWAYS outlasted the teacher, it was quite funny. Zoey is a PRIMO huntress and can lay in wait forever. I mean, FOREVER. It's hard on Rhyn, he doesn't have the patience (just like a boy dog!) Zoey is 40 pounds of delicate girl dog.
> 
> 
> There is* no* place big enough when other party working from home or _retired._
> 
> 
> OMG! They are like ... "feed me now, please". I guess you'd have to put up a fence to get some privacy from the wildlife.
> 
> 
> Aw. I wonder if she ever cuddles up with the deer.
> 
> Here's this morning, Zoey patiently waiting by the front door for the  Mail Lady Mary, who _always_ has good treats!


oh, my! these eyes!!


----------



## jbags07

indiaink said:


> Zoey is Dachshund/Australian Cattle Dog/Shiba Inu + other stuff, tiny percentages of weird, but no Shepherd. When she was a puppy at the AHS, they thought German Shepherd, but as the weeks passed and she didn't grow, I did the DNA test, and nope, no GS.  When I was in canine certification school in Seattle I brought her with me, and my teacher used her a couple of times for an example ... and the 'primitive dog' (Shiba Inu) always kicked in. Zoey ALWAYS outlasted the teacher, it was quite funny. Zoey is a PRIMO huntress and can lay in wait forever. I mean, FOREVER. It's hard on Rhyn, he doesn't have the patience (just like a boy dog!) Zoey is 40 pounds of delicate girl dog.
> 
> 
> There is* no* place big enough when other party working from home or _retired._
> 
> 
> OMG! They are like ... "feed me now, please". I guess you'd have to put up a fence to get some privacy from the wildlife.
> 
> 
> Aw. I wonder if she ever cuddles up with the deer.
> 
> Here's this morning, Zoey patiently waiting by the front door for the  Mail Lady Mary, who _always_ has good treats!



wow! No shepherd....definitely not the size of one, but the face!  The combinations created  beautiful dogs.....and interesting mixes of breeds always produce the most unique pups....we had a lot of interesting mixes growing up, and they were the best dogs, personality wise, and healthy. I have my second set of Maltese right now, and my previous 2, and now my boy, have a lot of health issues. I find mixed breeds to generally be healthier than purebred pups.  For me the hypoallergenic non shedding is important tho....

your Zoey and her patience vs your boys impatience.... too funny....she sounds like an amazing dog   Very special. 

DH read an article a vet just wrote about how once people return to work/quarantine ends, dogs all over will be suffering separation anxiety as they readjust to empty homes....


----------



## muggles

V0N1B2 said:


> Speaking of wildlife, this fella was seen wandering around one of the neighbourhoods here. Now black bears are commonplace and seeing one walk down the driveway or passing one while out on a walk or bike ride doesn't faze me at all.  But this grizzly... its unsettling.
> View attachment 4723819


Beautiful!


----------



## indiaink

V0N1B2 said:


> Speaking of wildlife, this fella was seen wandering around one of the neighbourhoods here. Now black bears are commonplace and seeing one walk down the driveway or passing one while out on a walk or bike ride doesn't faze me at all.  But this grizzly... its unsettling.
> View attachment 4723819


Yeah, this unusual stuff is all 'back to normal' for them - they are probably thinking YEAH ABOUT TIME humans went away!


----------



## indiaink

jbags07 said:


> wow! No shepherd....definitely not the size of one, but the face!  The combinations created  beautiful dogs.....and interesting mixes of breeds always produce the most unique pups....we had a lot of interesting mixes growing up, and they were the best dogs, personality wise, and healthy. I have my second set of Maltese right now, and my previous 2, and now my boy, have a lot of health issues. I find mixed breeds to generally be healthier than purebred pups.  For me the hypoallergenic non shedding is important tho....
> 
> your Zoey and her patience vs your boys impatience.... too funny....she sounds like an amazing dog   Very special.
> 
> DH read an article a vet just wrote about how once people return to work/quarantine ends, dogs all over will be suffering separation anxiety as they readjust to empty homes....


That's what I'm hoping - they'll both live forever, you know?  Yeah me too, I remember mixed breed dogs as the more common - "Heinz 57", we called them. Some people don't know what that means now.

Oh GOSH the birds around here use what fur we get from Rhyn's brushing for nest lining, it's nuts. Literally as the door closes when we go back inside the birds are lining up to swoop down and get it. See photo, this little sparrow has a wad in its beak. NON-SHEDDING, ha ha ha! Wrong dog here! Zoey is not so bad, she has very short fur.

What I'm worried about is all the "adopted" dogs that will get returned because people have to go back to work, that's just going to be heartbreaking.


----------



## muchstuff

muggles said:


> My cabin! Not a good pic! But back to whining, my bag is out for delivery even though it said Thursday!
> And your right I can send a birthday card to my son in Va Beach and it took 3 weeks to arrive! And we are in same state!


Oh I love that .


----------



## muchstuff

muggles said:


> Duck, the shipping box is headed straight at you! Not really! Can’t weed today it’s pouring down rain! See why I can’t plant anything!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4723779


We bought an old orchard in the interior of BC (wine country!) a few years back and hope to build one year soon. Deer visit daily...they eat all of the apples and the apricots.


----------



## muchstuff

V0N1B2 said:


> Speaking of wildlife, this fella was seen wandering around one of the neighbourhoods here. Now black bears are commonplace and seeing one walk down the driveway or passing one while out on a walk or bike ride doesn't faze me at all.  But this grizzly... its unsettling.
> View attachment 4723819


Grizzly? How often do you see them in Whistler? That's not common? Whereabouts V0N?


----------



## southernbelle43

indiaink said:


> Yeah, this unusual stuff is all 'back to normal' for them - they are probably thinking YEAH ABOUT TIME humans went away!


Whoa!  I grew up in the Great Smokey Mts. of TENN and like you seeing black bears was no big deal. But this would definitely send me running the other way.


----------



## jbags07

muchstuff said:


> We bought an old orchard in the interior of BC (wine country!) a few years back and hope to build one year soon. Deer visit daily...they eat all of the apples and the apricots.



that sounds like paradise...what a wonderful retirement to look foward to


----------



## muchstuff

jbags07 said:


> that sounds like paradise...what a wonderful retirement to look foward to


It's a few years away yet, especially now that covid has wreaked havoc in the film industry (DH's employment) along with everything else.


----------



## southernbelle43

muggles said:


> My cabin! Not a good pic! But back to whining, my bag is out for delivery even though it said Thursday!
> And your right I can send a birthday card to my son in Va Beach and it took 3 weeks to arrive! And we are in same state!


I am jealous!  That is lovely.


----------



## jbags07

indiaink said:


> That's what I'm hoping - they'll both live forever, you know?  Yeah me too, I remember mixed breed dogs as the more common - "Heinz 57", we called them. Some people don't know what that means now.
> 
> Oh GOSH the birds around here use what fur we get from Rhyn's brushing for nest lining, it's nuts. Literally as the door closes when we go back inside the birds are lining up to swoop down and get it. See photo, this little sparrow has a wad in its beak. NON-SHEDDING, ha ha ha! Wrong dog here! Zoey is not so bad, she has very short fur.
> 
> What I'm worried about is all the "adopted" dogs that will get returned because people have to go back to work, that's just going to be heartbreaking.



I love this!    How perfect they recycle the fur....that is the coolest thing ever .  

non shedding....when we married DH had a very large half Rott half yellow lab, the best dog ever. The shedding killed me tho.  I lived on allergy meds. It was like tumbleweeds blowing across the wood floors   Now that was a great combo tho. He was the BEST dog ever. 
Heinz 57!  Yes!  I remember we called them that too   And for the most part, i do think they are with us longer. They don’t get as many of those the genetic issues purebreds do. The one issue tho, my vet said, is all the chemicals and weed killers we are using on grass today. She thinks that is affecting the diseases they get. 

i really hope this does not happen with all of the adopted dogs   It can get pricey to have a dog walker, but its worth it if thats what you need to do.


----------



## jbags07

muchstuff said:


> It's a few years away yet, especially now that covid has wreaked havoc in the film industry (DH's employment) along with everything else.


I hope recovery will be fast for everyones sake, and that your orchard cabin will come to fruition sooner than expected. But what a wonderful future to look foward to!


----------



## southernbelle43

indiaink said:


> Yes, of course. Rhyn is a mix of Norwegian Elkhound, Collie, and German Shepherd. He's about 60 pounds. The third picture, with Zoey (who is also a mix, but no Norgie in there), shows some of his glorious tail.


Gosh they are both gorgeous animals.


----------



## JenJBS

indiaink said:


> Zoey is Dachshund/Australian Cattle Dog/Shiba Inu + other stuff, tiny percentages of weird, but no Shepherd. When she was a puppy at the AHS, they thought German Shepherd, but as the weeks passed and she didn't grow, I did the DNA test, and nope, no GS.  When I was in canine certification school in Seattle I brought her with me, and my teacher used her a couple of times for an example ... and the 'primitive dog' (Shiba Inu) always kicked in. Zoey ALWAYS outlasted the teacher, it was quite funny. Zoey is a PRIMO huntress and can lay in wait forever. I mean, FOREVER. It's hard on Rhyn, he doesn't have the patience (just like a boy dog!) Zoey is 40 pounds of delicate girl dog.
> 
> 
> Here's this morning, Zoey patiently waiting by the front door for the  Mail Lady Mary, who _always_ has good treats!



Zoey is a beauty!  That expression!


----------



## V0N1B2

muchstuff said:


> Grizzly?
> How often do you see them in Whistler?
> That's not common?
> Whereabouts V0N?


Yes
In town - never (1st time)
No
Blueberry/Whistler Cay subdivision (aka: the V0N1B3 & V0N1B6 neighborhood  )


----------



## muggles




----------



## muchstuff

V0N1B2 said:


> Yes
> In town - never (1st time)
> No
> Blueberry/Whistler Cay subdivision (aka: the V0N1B3 & V0N1B6 neighborhood  )


Wow, the wild truly is coming back, I kinda love it. Although I'm not the one with a grizz in my back yard .


----------



## whateve

muchstuff said:


> Wow, the wild truly is coming back, I kinda love it. Although I'm not the one with a grizz in my back yard .


When we lived in the country, I was terrified a bear would come into the house. I knew someone that happened to. Also, someone who ended up with a dead deer in the pool, and another one with a dead dog in their water tank.


----------



## muchstuff

whateve said:


> When we lived in the country, I was terrified a bear would come into the house. I knew someone that happened to. Also, someone who ended up with a dead deer in the pool, and another one with a dead dog in their water tank.


DH found a couple of dead deer on our property year before last. And black bear around various parts of Vancouver's lower mainland are pretty normal. When you hike you carry bear bells, standard kit.


----------



## whateve

muchstuff said:


> DH found a couple of dead deer on our property year before last. And black bear around various parts of Vancouver's lower mainland are pretty normal. When you hike you carry bear bells, standard kit.


We never did that, I never knew about it. We had a dog that kept most wildlife away. Once DH almost hit a black bear on the road in front of our house. At first he thought it was a large poodle!


----------



## muchstuff

whateve said:


> We never did that, I never knew about it. We had a dog that kept most wildlife away. Once DH almost hit a black bear on the road in front of our house. At first he thought it was a large poodle!


... large...poodle...


----------



## V0N1B2

muchstuff said:


> ... large...poodle...


Don’t laugh, but a couple of years ago I came tearing up the stairs (and around the corner) to my front door and I see this black fluffy thing standing on the landing at my front door and my first thought was ‘who has the black chow in this neighborhood?’ A split second later I realized it was a bear cub. 
I backed away down the stairs and waited in my car for 5mins until they passed - I assumed mama wasn’t too far away. I knew no one had a chow chow around here!


----------



## muchstuff

V0N1B2 said:


> Don’t laugh, but a couple of years ago I came tearing up the stairs (and around the corner) to my front door and I see this black fluffy thing standing on the landing at my front door and my first thought was ‘who has the black chow in this neighborhood?’ A split second later I realized it was a bear cub.
> I backed away down the stairs and waited in my car for 5mins until they passed - I assumed mama wasn’t too far away. I knew no one had a chow chow around here!


You were darn lucky mama wasn't behind you!


----------



## ksuromax

muggles said:


> View attachment 4723983


 
it's a beauty!!!
Congrats and enjoy!


----------



## muchstuff

muggles said:


> View attachment 4723983


She's a beauty!


----------



## LLANeedle

Don’t laugh......mistaken identity......but I thought the coyote on my patio was a funny looking dog.


----------



## southernbelle43

muggles said:


> View attachment 4723983


That is one of the prettiest one of these I have seen. Wow.  Love it


----------



## muggles

southernbelle43 said:


> That is one of the prettiest one of these I have seen. Wow.  Love it


Thank you! It’s in amazing condition, just wish it were a tad more red! But it will be loved and worn!
Can’t wait to start using it!


----------



## indiaink

@V0N1B2 when did China Red come out? I think 2016? But then the China Red Croc wallet I’m eyeing seems to have been S/S 2019, part of the Chinese New Year Capsule Collection? We are woefully lacking bits and pieces here. ETA: Apparently my stupid question has led me down the path to the idea that China Red was so popular BV brought it back for a few years? Am I right?


----------



## ksuromax

indiaink said:


> @V0N1B2 when did China Red come out? I think 2016? But then the China Red Croc wallet I’m eyeing seems to have been S/S 2019, part of the Chinese New Year Capsule Collection? We are woefully lacking bits and pieces here. ETA: Apparently my stupid question has led me down the path to the idea that China Red was so popular BV brought it back for a few years? Am I right?


yes, 2016 AW
i have checked my China red wallet added date, i bought it in Dec'16, when this new colour was just introduced
it was made a couple of years for sure


----------



## indiaink

ksuromax said:


> yes, 2016 AW
> i have checked my China red wallet added date, i bought it in Dec'16, when this new colour was just introduced
> it was made a couple of years for sure


OK, we'll go with A/W 2016 on the wallet. I am, as you know, a stickler for details! Thank you, dear friend!


----------



## ksuromax

indiaink said:


> OK, we'll go with A/W 2016 on the wallet. I am, as you know, a stickler for details! Thank you, dear friend!


we all are (mad) here!


----------



## muchstuff

Got this from Posh this morning. Uh no, they're not. Not in my closet. No one wants to see that.


----------



## Kimbashop

muchstuff said:


> Got this from Posh this morning. Uh no, they're not. Not in my closet. No one wants to see that.
> 
> View attachment 4725360


 *with* you.


----------



## jbags07

muggles said:


> View attachment 4723983


Gorgeous   Can u snap a pic in outside light? So we can see the color better?!


----------



## jbags07

muchstuff said:


> Got this from Posh this morning. Uh no, they're not. Not in my closet. No one wants to see that.
> 
> View attachment 4725360


----------



## muggles

jbags07 said:


> Gorgeous   Can u snap a pic in outside light? So we can see the color better?!


I will do that if the sun ever comes out again! We have a freeze warning through the weekend! Hard to believe it’s May! It’s been dark and gloomy for days!I half expect to see werewolves or vampires,
It is so gloomy!


----------



## indiaink

Ok, guys, I need help - it was suggested at my weekly Zoom meeting that I  have a background of a closet full of handbags (do ye think they know I'm a bag addict?).  Anybody got any ideas? I've done a cursory look online but didn't immediately see anything.


----------



## muggles

Change the camera so it’s not pointing at your bags! If you truly enjoy what you have ignore those that would be negative! Then go out and plant some flowers or weed! Lol


----------



## indiaink

muggles said:


> Change the camera so it’s not pointing at your bags! If you truly enjoy what you have ignore those that would be negative! Then go out and plant some flowers or weed! Lol


No, I'm using a generic 'business closet/room' image, just found it on the 'net a while ago. The suggestion was that I make it so it shows handbags and not miscellaneous books and stuff on generic shelves.

Nobody's being negative at all.  Hmmm... I think I must have really bothered you last week, for which I am very very sorry. Please accept my apologies.

It's funny I'm actually at work when Zeeting (hey, just made that word up!) so I don't NEED a background, I just did it for the techy part. I like techy stuff. LOL.  And handbags.


----------



## jbags07

indiaink said:


> No, I'm using a generic 'business closet/room' image, just found it on the 'net a while ago. The suggestion was that I make it so it shows handbags and not miscellaneous books and stuff on generic shelves.
> 
> Nobody's being negative at all.  Hmmm... I think I must have really bothered you last week, for which I am very very sorry. Please accept my apologies.
> 
> It's funny I'm actually at work when Zeeting (hey, just made that word up!) so I don't NEED a background, I just did it for the techy part. I like techy stuff. LOL.  And handbags.


That would be very cool for your background to be a bag closet. Can u take a pic of each of your bags, and do a collage of them?  Somehow place them all together on virtual shelves, so that the bag closet is showcasing YOUR bags....


----------



## indiaink

jbags07 said:


> That would be very cool for your background to be a bag closet. Can u take a pic of each of your bags, and do a collage of them?  Somehow place them all together on virtual shelves, so that the bag closet is showcasing YOUR bags....


Oooo now that’s an idea... thank you!


----------



## jbags07

indiaink said:


> Oooo now that’s an idea... thank you!


 Happy to help   I like the background of bags lined up on shelves for this youtuber....maybe you could take pix of your bags and do a computer generated collage thats similar....


----------



## muggles

Off the subject for a short news broadcast! Indiaink I was outside cleaning front porch off since the weather Had finally gotten pleasant ! Well there was, and I mean was a small table with a drawer between two rocking chairs. I decided to open the drawer, inside was a giant mouses nest complete with mice and babies! I screamed rather loudly and shut the drawer. The table is now in middle of front yard, I yanked the drawer out and mice flew! One crawled across my foot and I screamed again! I came in to regain my composure and as I was sitting here typing this a spider crawled across my glasses! Too much country for one day! And hey I even pulled weeds earlier! Indiaink I’m not mad with you in the least, just having fun pulling your leg as we’d say here in the south! Y’all are the greatest!


----------



## muggles

Decided I just plain didn’t care for veneta hobo. I love red and it’s more brown than red! Also I discovered shortly after her arrival a hole in the main pocket.  I tried to reach out to seller, but I could tell she was a hard a... and wouldn’t be easy to deal with! I thought I could get used to it. But, the color just isn’t me!
And for the price I paid it shouldn’t have a hole! Also, seller shipped folded in small plastic mailer. She said it had dust bag! It was a generic one. Well I decided to go ahead and file for a return. I’m sure she’ll message me all kinds of nasty stuff. And in the end ebay should see my side! Well I hope!Gosh I hate dealing with nasty ebayers!


----------



## indiaink

muggles said:


> Decided I just plain didn’t care for veneta hobo. I love red and it’s more brown than red! Also I discovered shortly after her arrival a hole in the main pocket.  I tried to reach out to seller, but I could tell she was a hard a... and wouldn’t be easy to deal with! I thought I could get used to it. But, the color just isn’t me!
> And for the price I paid it shouldn’t have a hole! Also, seller shipped folded in small plastic mailer. She said it had dust bag! It was a generic one. Well I decided to go ahead and file for a return. I’m sure she’ll message me all kinds of nasty stuff. And in the end ebay should see my side! Well I hope!Gosh I hate dealing with nasty ebayers!


Yeah, just make sure you provide a photo. She’s got very poor feedback, so eBay will know.  You got this!


----------



## southernbelle43

muggles said:


> Off the subject for a short news broadcast! Indiaink I was outside cleaning front porch off since the weather Had finally gotten pleasant ! Well there was, and I mean was a small table with a drawer between two rocking chairs. I decided to open the drawer, inside was a giant mouses nest complete with mice and babies! I screamed rather loudly and shut the drawer. The table is now in middle of front yard, I yanked the drawer out and mice flew! One crawled across my foot and I screamed again! I came in to regain my composure and as I was sitting here typing this a spider crawled across my glasses! Too much country for one day! And hey I even pulled weeds earlier! Indiaink I’m not mad with you in the least, just having fun pulling your leg as we’d say here in the south! Y’all are the greatest!


This gave me a big chuckle but only because it happened to you and not me, lol.


----------



## ksuromax

oh, well... i'm not surprised, in my experience every time i tried to settle, i always ended up getting one my heart was set on in the end.
You know you want China Red, and i doubt you will be happy with any other.
You didn't want just any red, you wanted a specific shade. I think, you need to pull all your patience together and just wait for the stars to align.


----------



## muggles

indiaink said:


> Yeah, just make sure you provide a photo. She’s got very poor feedback, so eBay will know.  You got this!


I am the reason she has poor feedback, she got nasty with me so I gave her a negative. Typically I would not do that, I’d just not give any FB! But, her messages to be are very antagonistic and telling me that she will never , ever take a return. I’m not opening any more of her messages. I emailed ebay, you can’t call it seems.


----------



## muggles

ksuromax said:


> oh, well... i'm not surprised, in my experience every time i tried to settle, i always ended up getting one my heart was set on in the end.
> You know you want China Red, and i doubt you will be happy with any other.
> You didn't want just any red, you wanted a specific shade. I think, you need to pull all your patience together and just wait for the stars to align.


The bag I settled for leans more towards brown and it does have a hole in the stitching in the main pocket.
That was not disclosed by seller. And my what a nasty girl she is! But, your right somewhere out there is a China red waiting for me. In the meantime I have the beautiful blue! I really like the new handle design! 
Thanks for showing me the way, I’ll follow the China red road, follow, follow, follow you know the tune! Lol


----------



## RT1

Have patience and you will get the exact bag you desire!  
This I know for a fact as I’ve got one on the way to me now....
You will find the right one!


----------



## muggles

RTone said:


> Have patience and you will get the exact bag you desire!
> This I know for a fact as I’ve got one on the way to me now....
> You will find the right one!


Awesome! What did you get? I’m nosy!


----------



## muggles

I’m so excited
I have short hair, so no haircut has made me look wild
I get my hair cut and colored today
Monday a mani pedi
It feels like Christmas!


----------



## muggles

So excited, we are going out to rejoin the human race today!


----------



## ksuromax

muggles said:


> I’m so excited
> I have short hair, so no haircut has made me look wild
> I get my hair cut and colored today
> Monday a mani pedi
> It feels like Christmas!


how little is really enough to make us happy


----------



## ksuromax

muggles said:


> So excited, we are going out to rejoin the human race today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4731991


it's exceptionally beautiful!


----------



## RT1

muggles said:


> So excited, we are going out to rejoin the human race today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4731991



I love that bag!!!!   
Have fun and be safe.


----------



## RT1

muggles said:


> Awesome! What did you get? I’m nosy!


I'll do a reveal when it arrives.  
Gotta' have some suspense to make you guys wonder...LOL!


----------



## LLANeedle

muggles said:


> I’m so excited
> I have short hair, so no haircut has made me look wild
> I get my hair cut and colored today
> Monday a mani pedi
> It feels like Christmas!


I’m jealous.  Though our governor opened up salons our county exec said not yet.  A year ago I cut my long hair to barely an inch on my head.  My hair grows an inch a month and I’m missing my third haircut this week.  Not happy.


----------



## muchstuff

LLANeedle said:


> I’m jealous.  Though our governor opened up salons our county exec said not yet.  A year ago I cut my long hair to barely an inch on my head.  My hair grows an inch a month and I’m missing my third haircut this week.  Not happy.


This. I'm contemplating short short, do you have any pics of your hair pre-covid that you'd like to share?


----------



## southernbelle43

muggles said:


> I’m so excited
> I have short hair, so no haircut has made me look wild
> I get my hair cut and colored today
> Monday a mani pedi
> It feels like Christmas!


I understand. I have never appreciated a hair cut as much in my life. It was like Christmas.


----------



## muchstuff

southernbelle43 said:


> I understand. I have never appreciated a hair cut as much in my life. It was like Christmas.


We should have started a "before and after" covid haircut thread...


----------



## southernbelle43

muchstuff said:


> We should have started a "before and after" covid haircut thread...


Oh I have some  befores that I sent to my hair stylist and cracked her up. 
1.  The Pebbles Flintstone look


2.  Mrs.  Marathon Runner 
	

		
			
		

		
	






3.  Ms. Starlet. (I  found one of my daughter's show wigs upstairs)


----------



## muchstuff

southernbelle43 said:


> Oh I have some  befores that I sent to my hair stylist and cracked her up.
> 1.  The Pebbles Flintstone look
> View attachment 4732352
> 
> 2.  Mrs.  Marathon Runner
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4732354
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3.  Ms. Starlet. (I  found one of my daughter's show wigs upstairs)
> View attachment 4732353


Excellent . Now we need an "after"!


----------



## southernbelle43

muchstuff said:


> Excellent . Now we need an "after"!


You will have to wait  a bit for that one. Not much incentive to style lately!


----------



## indiaink

southernbelle43 said:


> You will have a bit for that one. Not much incentive to style lately!


And I just heard from the seller - she says she won’t accept offers below $400, so I guess she’ll be keeping it.


----------



## RT1

southernbelle43 said:


> I understand. I have never appreciated a hair cut as much in my life. It was like Christmas.


Kiddo, I felt the same as you when the Texas Governor gave the OK last week, I got mine cut at the first opportunity.  
It was an amazing experience after so long without a cut!


----------



## ksuromax

now i appreciate my long hair even more  
it really makes my life easier!


----------



## LLANeedle

muchstuff said:


> This. I'm contemplating short short, do you have any pics of your hair pre-covid that you'd like to share?


Much stuff, I’m not one for pictures but I found this one.  I took it to capture the sweater but interestingly I was on my way to get my haircut back in February......so imagine a good inch off the top and kind of spiky.


----------



## bisbee

LLANeedle said:


> Much stuff, I’m not one for pictures but I found this one.  I took it to capture the sweater but interestingly I was on my way to get my haircut back in February......so imagine a good inch off the top and kind of spiky.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4732662


Looks great!  My hair is long...mid-back.  I have colored the roots myself 3 times...I cut my bangs myself (my hairdresser taught me how to do it correctly).  I have read conflicting information about our county...but I’m not ready to go to my salon or manicurist just yet...I am beginning to like short, unpolished nails, and ponytails!


----------



## RT1

ksuromax said:


> now i appreciate my long hair even more
> it really makes my life easier!



Your hair is gorgeous!   
Leave it alone!!!


----------



## LLANeedle

bisbee said:


> Looks great!  My hair is long...mid-back.  I have colored the roots myself 3 times...I cut my bangs myself (my hairdresser taught me how to do it correctly).  I have read conflicting information about our county...but I’m not ready to go to my salon or manicurist just yet...I am beginning to like short, unpolished nails, and ponytails!


Hey Bisbee, long time no see!  I’m missing my pony tail too......


----------



## ksuromax

RTone said:


> Your hair is gorgeous!
> Leave it alone!!!


thanks! 
no, no! i'm not going to do anything with it!


----------



## muchstuff

LLANeedle said:


> Much stuff, I’m not one for pictures but I found this one.  I took it to capture the sweater but interestingly I was on my way to get my haircut back in February......so imagine a good inch off the top and kind of spiky.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4732662


I can picture it on you perfectly . I've always worn my hair kind of short and spiky but now I'm torn between growing it out somewhat or going really short...


----------



## southernbelle43

muchstuff said:


> I can picture it on you perfectly . I've always worn my hair kind of short and spiky but now I'm torn between growing it out somewhat or going really short...


If I had a decent shaped head I would shave mine off!


----------



## muchstuff

southernbelle43 said:


> If I had a decent shaped head I would shave mine off!


I've worn it that short when I was much younger, just not sure I can pull it off at my age.


----------



## southernbelle43

muchstuff said:


> I've worn it that short when I was much younger, just not sure I can pull it off at my age.


 I hear that.


----------



## LLANeedle

southernbelle43 said:


> If I had a decent shaped head I would shave mine off!


Me too!


----------



## muggles

I’ll bite! Don’t usually show my pic in public! Short hair, highlights! I swear she made the highlights look like I had gray hair! Well I guess at my age I’m supposed to! Now don’t laugh out loud, just chuckle at the old lady!


----------



## muggles

My shih tzu get their hair done Tuesday afternoon! The old man with his crazy white hair won’t go to the barber! I tried to tell him better go now, you never know when our pea brain governor will close everything again! My poor doggies used to get their hair done every 5 weeks. They are so grown out, you can’t even see the faces!


----------



## southernbelle43

muggles said:


> I’ll bite! Don’t usually show my pic in public! Short hair, highlights! I swear she made the highlights look like I had gray hair! Well I guess at my age I’m supposed to! Now don’t laugh out loud, just chuckle at the old lady!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4732894


OOh, I love that hair style. You look wonderful lady.


----------



## southernbelle43

muggles said:


> My shih tzu get their hair done Tuesday afternoon! The old man with his crazy white hair won’t go to the barber! I tried to tell him better go now, you never know when our pea brain governor will close everything again! My poor doggies used to get their hair done every 5 weeks. They are so grown out, you can’t even see the faces!


I had a mobile dog groomer come to the house and do my Maltipoo. I asked her if she groomed people. She said absolutely if you want to stay in another six weeks, lol.


----------



## muggles

southernbelle43 said:


> OOh, I love that hair style. You look wonderful lady.


Thank you!  Before pic of Chessie!


----------



## southernbelle43

muggles said:


> Thank you!  Before pic of Chessie!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4732902


Gorgeous fur!


----------



## southernbelle43

Here is my after hair cut!


----------



## muchstuff

southernbelle43 said:


> Here is my after hair cut!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4732932


Very nice, do you feel well-groomed now? I'm undecided, my hair dresser has offered to cut mine before the salon opens, either at my place or at his,  as I'm pretty high risk and am still nervous about opening up my circle...it makes more sense to get it done before he goes back to work, where he'll be seeing more clients (albeit under tightly controlled circumstance) or I could just let nature takes it's course and go ungroomed. If I don't get it done before he goes back it'll be much longer before I feel secure enough to go to the salon, I want to see what happens to the numbers when we start to open up next week...but our covid numbers in BC overall are quite low, what to do...


----------



## whateve

muchstuff said:


> Very nice, do you feel well-groomed now? I'm undecided, my hair dresser has offered to cut mine before the salon opens, either at my place or at his,  as I'm pretty high risk and am still nervous about opening up my circle...it makes more sense to get it done before he goes back to work, where he'll be seeing more clients (albeit under tightly controlled circumstance) or I could just let nature takes it's course and go ungroomed. If I don't get it done before he goes back it'll be much longer before I feel secure enough to go to the salon, I want to see what happens to the numbers when we start to open up next week...but our covid numbers in BC overall are quite low, what to do...


DH is begging me to cut his hair again. I did it about a month ago. I've been letting nature take its course with mine, trimming it myself but I have a very simple style. I don't know what you should do. I guess if it were me, I wouldn't want to take the chance.


----------



## muchstuff

whateve said:


> DH is begging me to cut his hair again. I did it about a month ago. I've been letting nature take its course with mine, trimming it myself but I have a very simple style. I don't know what you should do. I guess if it were me, I wouldn't want to take the chance.


It's a tough call, my hairdresser's alternate name with me is "third child", he's closer to my DDs' ages and we're very good friends. He's really anxious about the whole covid/work thing so I know I can trust that his circle is tight. And I'm the only one he's offered to cut before the salon opens because he knows I have crap lungs. I hate this, I'm going to be stuck in phase one for quite awhile because of my health issues but it's a fine line between being cautious and living in fear...


----------



## bisbee

It is harder with shorter hair...since mine is long, it is just getting longer and usually it’s in a ponytail.  Bangs I handle.  The color is the issue...I am keeping up with the roots (some of them...if the wind blows all bets are off), but I am erring on the side of caution by staying away from the salon.  Not ready to just go grey...yes, I am denying my age (69).  Husband’s hair is getting long...I am threatening to put his in a ponytail!  I am trimming his mustache and around his ears, but I am no threat to his barber, that’s for sure!


----------



## whateve

bisbee said:


> It is harder with shorter hair...since mine is long, it is just getting longer and usually it’s in a ponytail.  Bangs I handle.  The color is the issue...I am keeping up with the roots (some of them...if the wind blows all bets are off), but I am erring on the side of caution by staying away from the salon.  Not ready to just go grey...yes, I am denying my age (69).  Husband’s hair is getting long...I am threatening to put his in a ponytail!  I am trimming his mustache and around his ears, but I am no threat to his barber, that’s for sure!


DH wants me to buy the hair cutting tools but if I do I'm afraid I'll be cutting his hair for the rest of his life.


----------



## southernbelle43

muchstuff said:


> Very nice, do you feel well-groomed now? I'm undecided, my hair dresser has offered to cut mine before the salon opens, either at my place or at his,  as I'm pretty high risk and am still nervous about opening up my circle...it makes more sense to get it done before he goes back to work, where he'll be seeing more clients (albeit under tightly controlled circumstance) or I could just let nature takes it's course and go ungroomed. If I don't get it done before he goes back it'll be much longer before I feel secure enough to go to the salon, I want to see what happens to the numbers when we start to open up next week...but our covid numbers in BC overall are quite low, what to do...


I feel so much better. I have never been what I call a vain person, but having my hair uncut with no style , no perm and the neckline all uneven drove me batty.

How sweet of your hair dresser to offer to do your hair before he opens back up in your own home!!!   It is hard to make these decisions. They are really educated guesses based upon the risks and what you can do to mitigate the risk.  This morning a friend of mine who is also a nurse and I discussed this very thing about her going to get her hair cut at the salon where we go.  We decided to take the worst case scenario and see where it led us. I was not going to encourage her one way or the other, but it did help her make her decision. Maybe this will help you, a little, maybe not.

"Let’s assume the worst, that she was exposed to it and now has it.  If she is not yet sick or is an asymptomatic carrier, she will not be coughing, sneezing etc., and spewing large quantities of virus around.    This lowers the risk.  If both of you wear masks at all times this lowers the risk.  We live in a state with low incidence. This lowers the risk.
Does that help?"

She said thinking of it this way did help her make her decision


----------



## grietje

We have clippers so I’ve been cutting DH’s hair. We use a number two blade to cut and fade the sides and I have good scissors to trim and thin the top.  I was nervous the first time but watched a video and now feel a lot more confident.

I have short hair and so mine has been growing out—and fairly nicely I might add (which I think is testament to how good my stylist is). DH has trimmed the back so I don’t get a ‘Mrs Brady’ mullet and I’ve trimmed the bangs to keep the hair out of my face.

At 53, I have my mother’s genes and have no grey to cover.  I had stopped highlighting my hair last fall anyway. I was a darker blonde so the color is ok and the sun has been doing its job to lighten it a bit.

my last haircut on February 5th.



This morning


----------



## grietje

My cousin sent me this:


----------



## southernbelle43

grietje said:


> We have clippers so I’ve been cutting DH’s hair. We use a number two blade to cut and fade the sides and I have good scissors to trim and thin the top.  I was nervous the first time but watched a video and now feel a lot more confident.
> 
> I have short hair and so mine has been growing out—and fairly nicely I might add (which I think is testament to how good my stylist is). DH has trimmed the back so I don’t get a ‘Mrs Brady’ mullet and I’ve trimmed the bangs to keep the hair out of my face.
> 
> At 53, I have my mother’s genes and have no grey to cover.  I had stopped highlighting my hair last fall anyway. I was a darker blonde so the color is ok and the sun has been doing its job to lighten it a bit.
> 
> my last haircut on February 5th.
> 
> View attachment 4733004
> 
> This morning
> View attachment 4733005


Lucky you!  You look great in both pictures!!!  Does your hair have natural curl?  And you have a dynamite smile.


----------



## grietje

southernbelle43 said:


> Lucky you!  You look great in both pictures!!!  Does your hair have natural curl?  And you have a dynamite smile.



Hair is straight as straight can be but has a few cowlicks that, when behaving, work well and add a bit of volume and wave.  When they misbehave, they’re directional indicators.


----------



## southernbelle43

grietje said:


> Hair is straight as straight can be but has a few cowlicks that, when behaving, work well and add a bit of volume and wave.  When they misbehave, they’re directional indicators.


I hear that.   My hair is thick, soft and straight.  With no perm it is completely flat, no curl will stay longer than 30 minutes.  It is a good thing that perm solution is not deadly or I would have died in my 20's


----------



## muggles

grietje said:


> We have clippers so I’ve been cutting DH’s hair. We use a number two blade to cut and fade the sides and I have good scissors to trim and thin the top.  I was nervous the first time but watched a video and now feel a lot more confident.
> 
> I have short hair and so mine has been growing out—and fairly nicely I might add (which I think is testament to how good my stylist is). DH has trimmed the back so I don’t get a ‘Mrs Brady’ mullet and I’ve trimmed the bangs to keep the hair out of my face.
> 
> At 53, I have my mother’s genes and have no grey to cover.  I had stopped highlighting my hair last fall anyway. I was a darker blonde so the color is ok and the sun has been doing its job to lighten it a bit.
> 
> my last haircut on February 5th.
> 
> View attachment 4733004
> 
> This morning
> View attachment 4733005


You look awesome! Very pretty lady!


----------



## muchstuff

southernbelle43 said:


> I feel so much better. I have never been what I call a vain person, but having my hair uncut with no style , no perm and the neckline all uneven drove me batty.
> 
> How sweet of your hair dresser to offer to do your hair before he opens back up in your own home!!!   It is hard to make these decisions. They are really educated guesses based upon the risks and what you can do to mitigate the risk.  This morning a friend of mine who is also a nurse and I discussed this very thing about her going to get her hair cut at the salon where we go.  We decided to take the worst case scenario and see where it led us. I was not going to encourage her one way or the other, but it did help her make her decision. Maybe this will help you, a little, maybe not.
> 
> "Let’s assume the worst, that she was exposed to it and now has it.  If she is not yet sick or is an asymptomatic carrier, she will not be coughing, sneezing etc., and spewing large quantities of virus around.    This lowers the risk.  If both of you wear masks at all times this lowers the risk.  We live in a state with low incidence. This lowers the risk.
> Does that help?"
> 
> She said thinking of it this way did help her make her decision


Thanks, I'm pretty confident that it would be fine based on that set of criteria, I still have a day or two to decide.


----------



## muchstuff

grietje said:


> We have clippers so I’ve been cutting DH’s hair. We use a number two blade to cut and fade the sides and I have good scissors to trim and thin the top.  I was nervous the first time but watched a video and now feel a lot more confident.
> 
> I have short hair and so mine has been growing out—and fairly nicely I might add (which I think is testament to how good my stylist is). DH has trimmed the back so I don’t get a ‘Mrs Brady’ mullet and I’ve trimmed the bangs to keep the hair out of my face.
> 
> At 53, I have my mother’s genes and have no grey to cover.  I had stopped highlighting my hair last fall anyway. I was a darker blonde so the color is ok and the sun has been doing its job to lighten it a bit.
> 
> my last haircut on February 5th.
> 
> View attachment 4733004
> 
> This morning
> View attachment 4733005


Yours is growing out well, so is mine, and I agree, it's a testament to the quality of my last haircut!


----------



## RT1

Get your haircuts while you can!
FYI, Texas just reported the single highest daily rate increase of infections since we re-opened!

And, now we have some of the militia idiots toting their guns out in public.
Stupid fools just looking for trouble.

It really gives meaning to the “Wild West!”


----------



## muchstuff

RTone said:


> Get your haircuts while you can!
> FYI, Texas just reported the single highest daily rate increase of infections since we re-opened!
> 
> And, now we have some of the militia idiots toting their guns out in public.
> Stupid fools just looking for trouble.
> 
> It really gives meaning to the “Wild West!”


I saw that on the news, wasn't the spike the result of a couple of hot spots rather than a general indication of a rise in cases? The report I watched said Texas wasn't doing that bad as a whole. The guns though...


----------



## jbags07

muchstuff said:


> Very nice, do you feel well-groomed now? I'm undecided, my hair dresser has offered to cut mine before the salon opens, either at my place or at his,  as I'm pretty high risk and am still nervous about opening up my circle...it makes more sense to get it done before he goes back to work, where he'll be seeing more clients (albeit under tightly controlled circumstance) or I could just let nature takes it's course and go ungroomed. If I don't get it done before he goes back it'll be much longer before I feel secure enough to go to the salon, I want to see what happens to the numbers when we start to open up next week...but our covid numbers in BC overall are quite low, what to do...


Unless you are good with not getting a cut for awhile, my call would be...its safer to have him cut you now, before he is around a lot of people....and to both wear masks and be very careful since you are at high risk...and get it short! So you are set for a good long while .....


----------



## muchstuff

jbags07 said:


> Unless you are good with not getting a cut for awhile, my call would be...its safer to have him cut you now, before he is around a lot of people....and to both wear masks and be very careful since you are at high risk...and get it short! So you are set for a good long while .....


Kind of my original thought too but DD is worried...I've lost my dad and two uncles as well as a family friend in the last six months ( none covid-related) so I think that weighs into the worry.


----------



## JenJBS

jbags07 said:


> Unless you are good with not getting a cut for awhile, my call would be...its safer to have him cut you now, before he is around a lot of people....and to both wear masks and be very careful since you are at high risk...and get it short! So you are set for a good long while .....



+1


----------



## jbags07

muchstuff said:


> Kind of my original thought too but DD is worried...I've lost my dad and two uncles as well as a family friend in the last six months ( none covid-related) so I think that weighs into the worry.


Once he starts taking other customers, and is around a lot of people, thats when you definitely should not go, imo. If you don’t feel comfortable going now, prior to his opening, maybe grow it out for awhile! And use a pony tail.   Thats what i’ve been doing, and its super easy....then you can continue to quarantine and not have to worry about getting it done again in the near future....


----------



## JenJBS

muchstuff said:


> Kind of my original thought too but DD is worried...I've lost my dad and two uncles as well as a family friend in the last six months ( none covid-related) so I think that weighs into the worry.



HUGS.   My condolences. So sorry for your losses.


----------



## muchstuff

jbags07 said:


> Once he starts taking other customers, and is around a lot of people, thats when you definitely should not go, imo. If you don’t feel comfortable going now, prior to his opening, maybe grow it out for awhile! And use a pony tail.   Thats what i’ve been doing, and its super easy....then you can continue to quarantine and not have to worry about getting it done again in the near future....


My hair has been short since I was in my early twenties, I'd need another year before I could think of putting it into a pony tail .


----------



## muchstuff

JenJBS said:


> HUGS.   My condolences. So sorry for your losses.


Thanks, it's been a crap year so far all the way around.


----------



## jbags07

muchstuff said:


> My hair has been short since I was in my early twenties, I'd need another year before I could think of putting it into a pony tail .


  Same here, short hair 20s thru 46. Then grew it out and its been long last couple years, in a pony tail most days cause i am too lazy to dry it. Its so easy tho!  Whatever you decide, stay safe


----------



## muchstuff

jbags07 said:


> Same here, short hair 20s thru 46. Then grew it out and its been long last couple years, in a pony tail most days cause i am too lazy to dry it. Its so easy tho!  Whatever you decide, stay safe


Thanks .


----------



## muggles

Is this China Red? Thank you for looking!


----------



## ksuromax

muggles said:


> View attachment 4734373
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is this China Red? Thank you for looking!


this code can be read only by SAs when they run it through their system 
it gives no any useful info to us, plain mortals


----------



## ksuromax

muggles said:


> View attachment 4734373
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is this China Red? Thank you for looking!


in my super humble opinion, it has more orange tint in it than China red
this is MY bag, pics taken in the studio, by the reseller's photographer


----------



## muggles

ksuromax said:


> in my super humble opinion, it has more orange tint in it than China red
> this is MY bag, pics taken in the studio, by the reseller's photographer


Thank you and your right it looks more orange than true red!


----------



## ksuromax

muggles said:


> Thank you and your right it looks more orange than true red!


from that bit of the photo it looks more like Vesuvio to me


----------



## RT1

muggles said:


> Thank you and your right it looks more orange than true red!



Did you mention “Orange?”  
This came in to me yesterday and I absolutely LOVE it!!!!

Medium shoulder Cabat.
I like everything about this bag.


----------



## ksuromax

RTone said:


> Did you mention “Orange?”
> This came in to me yesterday and I absolutely LOVE it!!!!
> 
> Medium shoulder Cabat.
> I like everything about this bag.


it's lovely!  
congrats and enjoy!


----------



## muchstuff

RTone said:


> Did you mention “Orange?”
> This came in to me yesterday and I absolutely LOVE it!!!!
> 
> Medium shoulder Cabat.
> I like everything about this bag.


Looks great, glad you're happy!


----------



## southernbelle43

RTone said:


> Did you mention “Orange?”
> This came in to me yesterday and I absolutely LOVE it!!!!
> 
> Medium shoulder Cabat.
> I like everything about this bag.


Yes mam. I knew you would love it.  The color is a really nice orange.  I have an orange bag ordered from Massaccesi; I hope the color is like yours.  Enjoy and we want some mod shots.


----------



## grietje

RTone said:


> Did you mention “Orange?”
> This came in to me yesterday and I absolutely LOVE it!!!!
> 
> Medium shoulder Cabat.
> I like everything about this bag.



Does this shade have a bit more rust in it? It looks very pretty.


----------



## grietje

@muggles and @ksuromax,
I thought it might be New Red.  China Red is a true red so to speak but I thought it has more blue undertones. New Red was also an honest red also but with orange undertones.  Vesuvio is quite orange-y.

I’ve included an older photo with my Vesuvio flats.


----------



## muggles

RTone said:


> Did you mention “Orange?”
> This came in to me yesterday and I absolutely LOVE it!!!!
> 
> 
> Medium shoulder Cabat.
> I like everything about this bag.


Oh my! Gorgeous!


----------



## muggles

grietje said:


> @muggles and @ksuromax,
> I thought it might be New Red.  China Red is a true red so to speak but I thought it has more blue undertones. New Red was also an honest red also but with orange undertones.  Vesuvio is quite orange-y.
> 
> I’ve included an older photo with my Vesuvio flats.
> 
> View attachment 4734745


Beautiful!


----------



## ksuromax

grietje said:


> @muggles and @ksuromax,
> I thought it might be New Red.  China Red is a true red so to speak but I thought it has more blue undertones. New Red was also an honest red also but with orange undertones.  Vesuvio is quite orange-y.
> 
> I’ve included an older photo with my Vesuvio flats.
> 
> View attachment 4734745


My Baseball hobo is New Red, but it's cervo and i can't really compare it to intrecciato, imo, they take the dye differently 
But my Nodini is Vesuvio, and that looks similar


----------



## ksuromax

grietje said:


> @muggles and @ksuromax,
> I thought it might be New Red.  China Red is a true red so to speak but I thought it has more blue undertones. New Red was also an honest red also but with orange undertones.  Vesuvio is quite orange-y.
> 
> I’ve included an older photo with my Vesuvio flats.
> 
> View attachment 4734745


your SLGs are so...   
LOVE every each of them!


----------



## Nibb

muchstuff said:


> Beautiful clutch. I'm very sorry to hear about your mom and your doggo .


Thank you, sorry it’s been so long, had to social distance from the internet for awhile.


----------



## Nibb

indiaink said:


> It is GORGEOUS.  You will remember this bag the rest of your life - all the good memories you have of your dog and your mom and all the good things you still feel are in this bag. Love her always.


Thank you so much, beautiful memories for sure. I’m truly touched by you and the others on this forum.


----------



## Nibb

RTone said:


> Nibb, My condolences to you on your losses.
> I totally agree with indiaink, you'll treasure this bag for the rest of your life!


Thank you so much for your kindness and support.


----------



## Nibb

JenJBS said:


> My condolences on your losses.
> HUGS. Enjoy your new bag.


Thank you so much. I do love the bag, it hasn’t left the house birthday I still love it.


----------



## Nibb

ksuromax said:


> my deepest condolences to you!
> and what else can we do to stay sane? distract ourselves with beautiful things, and this clutch is perfect to do the job, hope you will have many reasons to wear it out and enjoy after the life returns back to normal


Thank you, you may like my latest Bal finds.


----------



## Nibb

jbags07 said:


> I was eyeing this gorgeous clutch on FP!  So glad you were able to get it. What a beautiful bag   And my deepest condolences to you and your family. Two very difficult and painful losses. I hope you are doing ok.


Thank you so much. I’m thrilled with the bag and trying to get in with everything.


----------



## ksuromax

Nibb said:


> Thank you, you may like my latest Bal finds.


oh, show us! show us!


----------



## Nibb

RTone said:


> Did you mention “Orange?”
> This came in to me yesterday and I absolutely LOVE it!!!!
> 
> Medium shoulder Cabat.
> I like everything about this bag.


That’s a gorgeous bag! Serious congrats!


----------



## Nibb

grietje said:


> @Nibb I am saddened to read your news.  I lost my mother to pancreatic cancer 23 months ago and it’s a hard hard thing.  And for you to lose a devoted furry friend as well.  That’s a lot of pain to endure.  Take good care.
> 
> And I like your Lauren.  I bought one and rehomed it to get a metallic one, which I regret a little bit.  The black one is very easy to wear.


Thank you so much. You said it all, sorry about your mom too.


----------



## RT1

ksuromax said:


> oh, show us! show us!



Yes, please show us what you picked up!

Also, it’s great to have you back here with us.  
I’ve been wondering about what you have been doing lately!


----------



## Nibb

RTone said:


> Did you mention “Orange?”
> This came in to me yesterday and I absolutely LOVE it!!!!
> 
> Medium shoulder Cabat.
> I like everything about this bag.


Beautiful orange bag!


----------



## Nibb

RTone said:


> Yes, please show us what you picked up!
> 
> Also, it’s great to have you back here with us.
> I’ve been wondering about what you have been doing lately!


Thank you 
I was taking an internet break, was on total media overload.


----------



## Nibb

muggles said:


> View attachment 4734373
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is this China Red? Thank you for looking!





ksuromax said:


> from that bit of the photo it looks more like Vesuvio to me



here is my Vesuvio bag, definitely has orange undertones, it’s a happy color.


----------



## Nibb

grietje said:


> We have clippers so I’ve been cutting DH’s hair. We use a number two blade to cut and fade the sides and I have good scissors to trim and thin the top.  I was nervous the first time but watched a video and now feel a lot more confident.
> 
> I have short hair and so mine has been growing out—and fairly nicely I might add (which I think is testament to how good my stylist is). DH has trimmed the back so I don’t get a ‘Mrs Brady’ mullet and I’ve trimmed the bangs to keep the hair out of my face.
> 
> At 53, I have my mother’s genes and have no grey to cover.  I had stopped highlighting my hair last fall anyway. I was a darker blonde so the color is ok and the sun has been doing its job to lighten it a bit.
> 
> my last haircut on February 5th.
> 
> View attachment 4733004
> 
> This morning
> View attachment 4733005


So pretty! I like the longer hair.


----------



## Nibb

RTone said:


> Get your haircuts while you can!
> FYI, Texas just reported the single highest daily rate increase of infections since we re-opened!
> 
> And, now we have some of the militia idiots toting their guns out in public.
> Stupid fools just looking for trouble.
> 
> It really gives meaning to the “Wild West!”


Hopefully they won’t hurt any innocents with the weapons. I live in Huntington Beach, I’m horrified at what is going on here, I’m surprised the flat-earthers haven't joined the dog and pony show at the pier.


----------



## Nibb

muchstuff said:


> Kind of my original thought too but DD is worried...I've lost my dad and two uncles as well as a family friend in the last six months ( none covid-related) so I think that weighs into the worry.


I’m so sorry, this year really sucks.


----------



## ksuromax

Nibb said:


> I’m so sorry, this year really sucks.


yep, just read a few days ago:
"My 2020 version has a virus, can i uninstall it and reload from anew?"


----------



## muchstuff

Nibb said:


> I’m so sorry, this year really sucks.


Thanks . Since 2018 our family motto has been “ next year will be better”. Still waiting...


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> yep, just read a few days ago:
> "My 2020 version has a virus, can i uninstall it and reload from anew?"


Love it


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> Thanks . Since 2018 our family motto has been “ next year will be better”. Still waiting...


sad and funny at the same time!


----------



## Nibb

ksuromax said:


> yep, just read a few days ago:
> "My 2020 version has a virus, can i uninstall it and reload from anew?"


----------



## RT1

Nibb said:


> here is my Vesuvio bag, definitely has orange undertones, it’s a happy color.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4735366



Phenomenal....really a gorgeous bag!    
It is, indeed, a happy color.


----------



## H’sKisses

I’ve been wanting to put fun colors in my hair myself (crazy, I know. Some things should be left to the experts) but have been too scared to do it. I finally got the nerve this weekend. I now have pretty pink hair that no one else can enjoy since we’re working from home straight through to 3rd quarter. It will wash off, so I’ll probably end up with a different color after. ‍♀️


----------



## ksuromax

Hershey'sKisses said:


> I’ve been wanting to put fun colors in my hair myself (crazy, I know. Some things should be left to the experts) but have been too scared to do it. I finally got the nerve this weekend. I now have pretty pink hair that no one else can enjoy since we’re working from home straight through to 3rd quarter. It will wash off, so I’ll probably end up with a different color after. ‍♀️
> View attachment 4735740


nicely done! 
i've never dyed my hair, but i've been using henna to add more vividness (read - wildness) to my naturally blah red hair, and i've always done by myself (started it because nobody else dared predicting the final result), so i did it by myself to blame no one for whatever nonsense would be on my head  
you did a great job!


----------



## H’sKisses

ksuromax said:


> nicely done!
> i've never dyed my hair, but i've been using henna to add more vividness (read - wildness) to my naturally blah red hair, and i've always done by myself (started it because nobody else dared predicting the final result), so i did it by myself to blame no one for whatever nonsense would be on my head
> you did a great job!



Thanks! I’ve never colored my hair myself, It’s not even something I get done professionally on a regular basis. I had highlights in I think high school (or was it college? I can’t remember it was so long ago) and I went through a stage before getting pregnant where I had purple/pink then blue/purple/teal hair. Those were all professionally done. I just had a frustrating weekend (working from home full time AND entertaining/keeping alive/teaching a toddler drives me a little nuts sometimes) and needed an outlet. I decided to grab the bleach and color when I went to the pharmacy for some meds and voila! I’m so glad my hair didn’t come off in clumps [emoji23]


----------



## RT1

ksuromax said:


> nicely done!
> i've never dyed my hair, but i've been using henna to add more vividness (read - wildness) to my naturally blah red hair, and i've always done by myself (started it because nobody else dared predicting the final result), so i did it by myself to blame no one for whatever nonsense would be on my head
> you did a great job!





Hershey'sKisses said:


> Thanks! I’ve never colored my hair myself, It’s not even something I get done professionally on a regular basis. I had highlights in I think high school (or was it college? I can’t remember it was so long ago) and I went through a stage before getting pregnant where I had purple/pink then blue/purple/teal hair. Those were all professionally done. I just had a frustrating weekend (working from home full time AND entertaining/keeping alive/teaching a toddler drives me a little nuts sometimes) and needed an outlet. I decided to grab the bleach and color when I went to the pharmacy for some meds and voila! I’m so glad my hair didn’t come off in clumps [emoji23]



You both have such beautiful hair and are, without a doubt, gorgeous ladies!


----------



## muchstuff

Hershey'sKisses said:


> I’ve been wanting to put fun colors in my hair myself (crazy, I know. Some things should be left to the experts) but have been too scared to do it. I finally got the nerve this weekend. I now have pretty pink hair that no one else can enjoy since we’re working from home straight through to 3rd quarter. It will wash off, so I’ll probably end up with a different color after. ‍♀️
> View attachment 4735740


Nicely done!


----------



## ksuromax

RTone said:


> You both have such beautiful hair and are, without a doubt, gorgeous ladies!


----------



## H’sKisses

You ladies are sweet, thank you


----------



## muggles

Oh my finally got refunded for the old BV vermillion bag! Not without a giant hassle and terrible nasty messages from eBay seller! Finally blocked her. I think she’s going to continue to fight about this! The woman accused me of using her bag and damaging it! I have hardly been out of the house. I never used it
I haven’t used any bags until a few days ago. Didn’t want them to get contaminated. She said bag smelled of cigarettes and her 5 and 7 year old pointed it out! I don’t smoke,never have! And how do those young kids know what cigarettes smell like? Anyway no more ebay buying, you never know what you’ll get or how psycho the seller is going to be!


----------



## Nibb

Glad you got your money back, sorry about the nutty seller. It seems like every time I stick my toe back into the eBay waters something bites it. I have had beyond good luck with the eBayers from TPB forum.


----------



## ksuromax

muggles said:


> Oh my finally got refunded for the old BV vermillion bag! Not without a giant hassle and terrible nasty messages from eBay seller! Finally blocked her. I think she’s going to continue to fight about this! The woman accused me of using her bag and damaging it! I have hardly been out of the house. I never used it
> I haven’t used any bags until a few days ago. Didn’t want them to get contaminated. She said bag smelled of cigarettes and her 5 and 7 year old pointed it out! I don’t smoke,never have! And how do those young kids know what cigarettes smell like? Anyway no more ebay buying, you never know what you’ll get or how psycho the seller is going to be!


glad you got your money back! 
hope your perfect red bag is awaiting just behind the corner!


----------



## muggles

Nibb said:


> Glad you got your money back, sorry about the nutty seller. It seems like every time I stick my toe back into the eBay waters something bites it. I have had beyond good luck with the eBayers from TPB forum.


This was not a forum member! This was a fruitcake from New York City! She accused me of taking her bag on the town. I live in the most rural of areas and she in NYC and she said I took it on the town! Lol
No more ebay!  I wanted to add that when she mailed bag it was folded and shoved in a tight little plastic mailer no bigger than a small paperback book.


----------



## LLANeedle

Muggles, I’m glad you got your money back.  EBay scares me!


----------



## muggles

LLANeedle said:


> Muggles, I’m glad you got your money back.  EBay scares me!


Me, too!


----------



## sonyamorris

ksuromax said:


> nicely done!
> i've never dyed my hair, but i've been using henna to add more vividness (read - wildness) to my naturally blah red hair, and i've always done by myself


+1 to the henna squad!
Always done by myself. At least I have not had _this_ problem in quarantine!


----------



## sonyamorris

Hershey'sKisses said:


> I now have pretty pink hair that no one else can enjoy since we’re working from home straight through to 3rd quarter.
> View attachment 4735740


Great color! We can enjoy it!


----------



## ksuromax

sonyamorris said:


> +1 to the henna squad!
> Always done by myself. At least I have not had _this_ problem in quarantine!


great colour!  
i need to get mine done soon (been too lazy lately )


----------



## JenJBS

sonyamorris said:


> +1 to the henna squad!
> Always done by myself. At least I have not had _this_ problem in quarantine!



It looks beautiful!


----------



## jbags07

Nibb said:


> here is my Vesuvio bag, definitely has orange undertones, it’s a happy color.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4735366


What a gorgeous bag, love the color


----------



## jbags07

Hershey'sKisses said:


> I’ve been wanting to put fun colors in my hair myself (crazy, I know. Some things should be left to the experts) but have been too scared to do it. I finally got the nerve this weekend. I now have pretty pink hair that no one else can enjoy since we’re working from home straight through to 3rd quarter. It will wash off, so I’ll probably end up with a different color after. ‍♀️
> View attachment 4735740


Love it!  What a fun color


----------



## jbags07

muggles said:


> Oh my finally got refunded for the old BV vermillion bag! Not without a giant hassle and terrible nasty messages from eBay seller! Finally blocked her. I think she’s going to continue to fight about this! The woman accused me of using her bag and damaging it! I have hardly been out of the house. I never used it
> I haven’t used any bags until a few days ago. Didn’t want them to get contaminated. She said bag smelled of cigarettes and her 5 and 7 year old pointed it out! I don’t smoke,never have! And how do those young kids know what cigarettes smell like? Anyway no more ebay buying, you never know what you’ll get or how psycho the seller is going to be!


Evilbay is a tough place, but always check the sellers feedback...you can find some good bags there, and the good thing is with snad cases, they pretty much will always find in your favor. Such a hassle  tho, i’m sorry you had to deal with this. Last year i bought a fake Knot that was significantly not as described to boot   The seller sent me horrible threatening emails, it was awful....i stayed away from ebay for awhile, but was just extra careful making purchases after that, and i’ve picked up a few great Venetas since, so u can find some great bags, don’t give up   I also had help from a few lovely ladies on this thread navigating things, so if in doubt just post and they will help you here....

edit. Always get things authenticated too, i did not in this case and paid the price


----------



## jbags07

sonyamorris said:


> +1 to the henna squad!
> Always done by myself. At least I have not had _this_ problem in quarantine!


Looks fantastic


----------



## TChip5

Hello,
I purchased the Bottega Veneta “long” Knot From Saks in December.  The latch that closes the bag barely snaps closed. For those of you that have the knot is this normal?


----------



## ksuromax

TChip5 said:


> Hello,
> I purchased the Bottega Veneta “long” Knot From Saks in December.  The latch that closes the bag barely snaps closed. For those of you that have the knot is this normal?


nope, mine snaps tightly and holds well 
(reg size 2010 model)


----------



## ksuromax

Finally the long (local) holidays are over and couriers are back on the roads! 
this beauty has been waiting since last Friday to be delivered to its new home! 
Many thanks for your sweetest card, my dear Friend!  
no mod shot as yet, but i am wearing it!  
and this is how i plan to wear it when i finally get to dress up and go out! linked it with my short necklace and i think it looks perfect this way


----------



## grietje

ksuromax said:


> Finally the long (local) holidays are over and couriers are back on the roads!



I’m so pleased to see it made it. Here’s to your brightness


----------



## ksuromax

grietje said:


> I’m so pleased to see it made it. Here’s to your brightness


Thank you!


----------



## whateve

ksuromax said:


> Finally the long (local) holidays are over and couriers are back on the roads!
> this beauty has been waiting since last Friday to be delivered to its new home!
> Many thanks for your sweetest card, my dear Friend!
> no mod shot as yet, but i am wearing it!
> and this is how i plan to wear it when i finally get to dress up and go out! linked it with my short necklace and i think it looks perfect this way


It's beautiful! Very clever having them linked together. If you hadn't said, I would have thought it was made that way. I didn't know couriers didn't work during Ramadan. That's a long time to wait!


----------



## ksuromax

whateve said:


> It's beautiful! Very clever having them linked together. If you hadn't said, I would have thought it was made that way. I didn't know couriers didn't work during Ramadan. That's a long time to wait!


they do work during Ramadan, just shorter hours 
but it was Eid, and it was a long one - they kicked off on Friday (weekend) and stretched it till Wednesday. 
Anything is a good enough reason to keep people socially distanced.


----------



## ksuromax

on 28th public beaches re-opened 
on 29th the traffic jam on the way to the beach was 2 hours, our friends left home at 7 am, and reached the beach after 9 am, literally 15 mins drive


----------



## ksuromax

ksuromax said:


> great colour!
> i need to get mine done soon (been too lazy lately )


Done!


----------



## ksuromax

It's totally a 'rescue because of mercy' project, it was hanging on TRR for a looong while, and finally price dropped to 350$, and i had 100$ store credit, so, basically i got it cheaper than a key chain on sale  
https://www.purseblog.com/bottega-veneta/day-7-bottega-veneta-neon-knots/
it obviously has seen better days, but it still has got plenty of life left, so, ladies and gents, please, welcome my new-to-me Knot


----------



## ksuromax

aaand... 
i have a bangle from the same collection!


----------



## RT1

ksuromax said:


> Done!



I swear that you never take a bad picture of yourself and your "goodies."   
You always look fantastic!!!


----------



## ksuromax

RTone said:


> I swear that you never take a bad picture of yourself and your "goodies."
> You always look fantastic!!!


thank you, you are very kind!  
but the secret is that i take MANY, and only 1-2 are decent to post


----------



## muggles

I love all your pics, and that gorgeous red hair!


----------



## jbags07

ksuromax said:


> aaand...
> i have a bangle from the same collection!


Stunning bag and bracelet   What a find!  Its hard to tell in the pic it's not in great shape, it looks beautiful, and that color


----------



## ksuromax

jbags07 said:


> Stunning bag and bracelet   What a find!  Its hard to tell in the pic it's not in great shape, it looks beautiful, and that color


thank god the leather is in good shape, and the Knot lock works well
but the base frame is a little bit loose
but it's ok, the sides gussets keep the small items inside secure and safe


----------



## jbags07

ksuromax said:


> thank god the leather is in good shape, and the Knot lock works well
> but the base frame is a little bit loose
> but it's ok, the sides gussets keep the small items inside secure and safe


A loose frame being the only major issue, but still useable, is great considering the AMAZING price you paid for this beautiful Knot....i love that you are giving it new life ....the color is just TDF, and you always look great in bright colors.....


----------



## Nibb

ksuromax said:


> It's totally a 'rescue because of mercy' project, it was hanging on TRR for a looong while, and finally price dropped to 350$, and i had 100$ store credit, so, basically i got it cheaper than a key chain on sale
> https://www.purseblog.com/bottega-veneta/day-7-bottega-veneta-neon-knots/
> it obviously has seen better days, but it still has got plenty of life left, so, ladies and gents, please, welcome my new-to-me Knot


What a score, beautiful! Love pink and orange worn together, great for summer.


----------



## RT1

ksuromax said:


> thank you, you are very kind!
> but the secret is that i take MANY, and only 1-2 are decent to post



Ha....I’ve yet to take a photo that I look good in.   
So, I’ve just given up and look at all the rest.   
I just stick to photos of my bags.


----------



## V0N1B2

Hey all you PNW peeps! Does anyone know if the BV boutique at The Bravern got looted by the anarchists last night?
I saw on the news they tried to smash through the windows at Hermès and I listened to a US radio station this morning on my way into the city that people were walking out of The Cheesebake Factory with, well... cheesecakes.

Just to inject a teeny bit of humour in a very dark time, and not to make light of the situation, because of course this is all terrible, but I'm not gonna lie, if I was in the vicinity and they were looting BV, I can honestly say I wouldn't want a damn thing.    That's how much I dislike "New Bottega".


----------



## Nibb

V0N1B2 said:


> Hey all you PNW peeps! Does anyone know if the BV boutique at The Bravern got looted by the anarchists last night?
> I saw on the news they tried to smash through the windows at Hermès and I listened to a US radio station this morning on my way into the city that people were walking out of The Cheesebake Factory with, well... cheesecakes.
> 
> Just to inject a teeny bit of humour in a very dark time, and not to make light of the situation, because of course this is all terrible, but I'm not gonna lie, if I was in the vicinity and they were looting BV, I can honestly say I wouldn't want a damn thing.    That's how much I dislike "New Bottega".


Meanwhile, sunset at South Coast Plaza in California


----------



## zooba

ksuromax said:


> Finally the long (local) holidays are over and couriers are back on the roads!
> this beauty has been waiting since last Friday to be delivered to its new home!
> Many thanks for your sweetest card, my dear Friend!
> no mod shot as yet, but i am wearing it!
> and this is how i plan to wear it when i finally get to dress up and go out! linked it with my short necklace and i think it looks perfect this way


Truly a beautiful necklace, congratulations was hoping to see more photos.  

What year was the chain embellished collection? I loved it, but passed out snagging concerns.  But now, i keep thinking about the bags.


----------



## V0N1B2

zooba said:


> Truly a beautiful necklace, congratulations was hoping to see more photos.
> 
> What year was the chain embellished collection? I loved it, but passed out snagging concerns.  But now, i keep thinking about the bags.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4748825


The Catena Veneta was released for Resort (Cruise) 2006 I think


----------



## ksuromax

zooba said:


> Truly a beautiful necklace, congratulations was hoping to see more photos.
> 
> What year was the chain embellished collection? I loved it, but passed out snagging concerns.  But now, i keep thinking about the bags.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4748825


Thank you!


----------



## zooba

V0N1B2 said:


> The Catena Veneta was released for Resort (Cruise) 2006 I think


Thank you!


----------



## HKsai

V0N1B2 said:


> Hey all you PNW peeps! Does anyone know if the BV boutique at The Bravern got looted by the anarchists last night?
> I saw on the news they tried to smash through the windows at Hermès and I listened to a US radio station this morning on my way into the city that people were walking out of The Cheesebake Factory with, well... cheesecakes.
> 
> Just to inject a teeny bit of humour in a very dark time, and not to make light of the situation, because of course this is all terrible, but I'm not gonna lie, if I was in the vicinity and they were looting BV, I can honestly say I wouldn't want a damn thing.    That's how much I dislike "New Bottega".


They boarded up prior to the...attack. Only omega got broken in.


----------



## ksuromax

I could literally sleep in the Arco bag!  
(Gosh, it's heavy!!!!)


----------



## Bastetan

Absolutely beautiful.


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> I could literally sleep in the Arco bag!
> (Gosh, it's heavy!!!!)


OMG they're freaking HUGE!


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> OMG they're freaking HUGE!


nooo!! 
it's all me - I am freaking small!   
i showed the pics to my DH! he: 
"is this a baby sling?" 
me: "it must be a big baby then "
DH: "yes, a big 17 y/o baby..."


----------



## RT1

ksuromax said:


> nooo!!
> it's all me - I am freaking small!
> i showed the pics to my DH! he:
> "is this a baby sling?"
> me: "it must be a big baby then "
> DH: "yes, a big 17 y/o baby..."



You cannot possibly be that small.     Not implying that you're big, but those bags make you look like a grade school girl.   
Those bags are like @muchstuff quoted - "*freaking HUGE.*"    
Who can possibly pull one of those off with anything inside....I just don't get it!


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> nooo!!
> it's all me - I am freaking small!
> i showed the pics to my DH! he:
> "is this a baby sling?"
> me: "it must be a big baby then "
> DH: "yes, a big 17 y/o baby..."


Can you imagine me carrying that?


----------



## ksuromax

RTone said:


> You cannot possibly be that small.     Not implying that you're big, but those bags make you look like a grade school girl.
> Those bags are like @muchstuff quoted - "*freaking HUGE.*"
> Who can possibly pull one of those off with anything inside....I just don't get it!


i wouldn't be able to lift the green Arco with anything inside for sure! 
Jodie is lighter, relatively, but it feels like Gulliver's bag!


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> Can you imagine me carrying that?


I can imagine your DH carrying YOU in this bag!


----------



## whateve

ksuromax said:


> I could literally sleep in the Arco bag!
> (Gosh, it's heavy!!!!)


Those are ridiculous!


----------



## whateve

muchstuff said:


> Can you imagine me carrying that?


I think it would drag on the floor!


----------



## krawford

ksuromax said:


> I could literally sleep in the Arco bag!
> (Gosh, it's heavy!!!!)


Those are the most ridiculous bags I have ever seen


----------



## Nibb

ksuromax said:


> I could literally sleep in the Arco bag!
> (Gosh, it's heavy!!!!)


They look like props from land of the giants  Is the green one padded? It looks wrinkled. I do love the colors, hopefully it’s nice to be out on a shopping trip. I wonder if they are selling. Thanks for posting.


----------



## RT1

Nibb said:


> They look like props from land of the giants  Is the green one padded? It looks wrinkled. I do love the colors, hopefully it’s nice to be out on a shopping trip. I wonder if they are selling. Thanks for posting.





This is a question I have, as well?  
Are they actually selling any of these HUGE bags?


----------



## ksuromax

Nibb said:


> They look like props from land of the giants  Is the green one padded? It looks wrinkled. I do love the colors, hopefully it’s nice to be out on a shopping trip. I wonder if they are selling. Thanks for posting.


no, it's not padded
it's just hell of a lot of leather 
yes, they are, the SA told me "you are laughing, but we actually sold many of these..."


----------



## ksuromax

RTone said:


> This is a question I have, as well?
> Are they actually selling any of these HUGE bags?


apparently, yes, but i cannot imagine those Amazonian size women who bought them!


----------



## RT1

ksuromax said:


> apparently, yes, but i cannot imagine those Amazonian size women who bought them!



This just completely *BLOWS* my mind away.   
After seeing pictures of you modeling those, I guess they are selling to the Women's Basketball Association.   
It would almost take an *entire cow/deer/goat *for whatever leather they use on those bags!!!!!!


----------



## JenJBS

muchstuff said:


> Can you imagine me carrying that?



Or me at 4'11"???


----------



## ksuromax

JenJBS said:


> Or me at 4'11"???


i'm 164 cm, that's what? 5.45 ft?


----------



## JenJBS

ksuromax said:


> i'm 164 cm, that's what? 5.45 ft?



Yeah. That looks right. So I'm 149/150cm.


----------



## Nibb

ksuromax said:


> no, it's not padded
> it's just hell of a lot of leather
> yes, they are, the SA told me "you are laughing, but we actually sold many of these..."


A ton of leather! Maybe men are buying them, they are king size, I’ve seen men with those giant Birkin bags.


----------



## ksuromax

Nibb said:


> A ton of leather! Maybe men are buying them, they are king size, I’ve seen men with those giant Birkin bags.


i think those men who could potentially be interested in 'em would be too 'fragile' to lift and carry those massive bags and piles of leather, no offence to anyone, please!


----------



## RT1

JenJBS said:


> Or me at 4'11"???



Jen, there’s NO way you could wear one of these.   
Mission Impossible.


----------



## muchstuff

I just took another look, this bags are ridiculously huge. Like, why?


----------



## RT1

I agree totally.
You either look like a miniature person (*please, no offense meant to short ladies*) carrying a giant bag, or someone who has no home and can't seem to steal a shopping cart to carry their stuff.
This puts new meaning to the term "*Hobo*" bag.    You'd better be a big, strong hobo to tote these around.


----------



## LLANeedle

Sorry, I vote hideous.


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> I just took another look, this bags are ridiculously huge. Like, why?


total waste of the leather (animal lives) and craftsmanship (work time and talent of artisans)


----------



## grietje

this is what I saw when I saw O’s photo of her wearing the Jodie.



the Arco could pass for a travel duffle but the Jodie is laughable.


----------



## ksuromax

grietje said:


> this is what I saw when I saw O’s photo of her wearing the Jodie.
> View attachment 4751650
> 
> 
> the Arco could pass for a travel duffle but the Jodie is laughable.


i don't think Arco could pass for anything, let alone travel, it weighs a TON!!!


----------



## jbags07

ksuromax said:


> I could literally sleep in the Arco bag!
> (Gosh, it's heavy!!!!)


They are enormous   I guess i could see the Arco as a travel tote. But the Jodie? Its absurd


----------



## jbags07

ksuromax said:


> nooo!!
> it's all me - I am freaking small!
> i showed the pics to my DH! he:
> "is this a baby sling?"
> me: "it must be a big baby then "
> DH: "yes, a big 17 y/o baby..."


----------



## jbags07

grietje said:


> this is what I saw when I saw O’s photo of her wearing the Jodie.
> View attachment 4751650
> 
> 
> the Arco could pass for a travel duffle but the Jodie is laughable.


This. Is the best post i’ve seen in a long time   Hysterical!  And very accurate


----------



## Nibb

ksuromax said:


> i don't think Arco could pass for anything, let alone travel, it weighs a TON!!!


I was checking out the giant Arcos on Neiman & Nordstrom sites, the product photos make the bags look like wrinkled up hot messes, they are so big the leather collapses on itself in a bad way, the large weave makes it very messy looking.


----------



## ksuromax

Nibb said:


> I was checking out the giant Arcos on Neiman & Nordstrom sites, the product photos make the bags look like wrinkled up hot messes, they are so big the leather collapses on itself in a bad way, the large weave makes it very messy looking.


and it's very heavy, too!


----------



## LLANeedle

I know I’m done with BV as it is now.  I think I’m also sone with the purse forum.  This new look is nothing but ads. I find the colors, fonts and general layout is giving me a migraine.


----------



## bisbee

LLANeedle said:


> I know I’m done with BV as it is now.  I think I’m also sone with the purse forum.  This new look is nothing but ads. I find the colors, fonts and general layout is giving me a migraine.


I’m not happy with it either (the new format).  I know we will get used to it...but it isn’t as user friendly...I liked being able to just hit my favorite forums to list them without using a menu.  The ads are annoying, but I only see the giant one at the top of the screen...I hope they make those smaller.  I don’t see any others.  Also, the portion that shows the identity of the poster is too big!


----------



## whateve

bisbee said:


> I’m not happy with it either (the new format).  I know we will get used to it...but it isn’t as user friendly...I liked being able to just hit my favorite forums to list them without using a menu.  The ads are annoying, but I only see the giant one at the top of the screen...I hope they make those smaller.  I don’t see any others.  Also, the portion that shows the identity of the poster is too big!


do you know about the "watched" tab at the top? It saves all your watched threads and forums.


----------



## Nibb

I like the new forum look, I think it’s clean, I like the expanded like emojis too.


----------



## bisbee

whateve said:


> do you know about the "watched" tab at the top? It saves all your watched threads and forums.


I did not...thank you!


----------



## Gigi3

Ladies can anyone tell me if BV mesh stretchy pumps can accommodate size up since they are square toe and stretch mesh. I am size US 12 and want these so much hoping that 41 could fit no? Please advise thank you kindly


----------



## grietje

Gigi3 said:


> Ladies can anyone tell me if BV mesh stretchy pumps can accommodate size up since they are square toe and stretch mesh. I am size US 12 and want these so much hoping that 41 could fit no? Please advise thank you kindly



I dont think they will fit.  A 41, in my experience is a US 10.  I wear a 40 in BV’s  Peggy flat and two years I tried a sandal and the 40 was too small.


----------



## Gigi3

grietje said:


> I dont think they will fit.  A 41, in my experience is a US 10.  I wear a 40 in BV’s  Peggy flat and two years I tried a sandal and the 40 was too small.


Oh no you tried these mesh ones?


----------



## grietje

Gigi3 said:


> Oh no you tried these mesh ones?


I did not.  This has just been my experience with BV shoes in the past.  If a 41 has worked for you in the past, then it’s worth a try.  I have a US 9.5 size foot, and wear 40 in BV flats, and 41 in Dansko.


----------



## Gigi3

grietje said:


> I did not.  This has just been my experience with BV shoes in the past.  If a 41 has worked for you in the past, then it’s worth a try.  I have a US 9.5 size foot, and wear 40 in BV flats, and 41 in Dansko.


Thank you so much grietje , I might ask them for insole measurements and see if it’s even worth buying, even I can return if it doesn’t fit .


----------



## piosavsfan

Anyone know what that retail cost might have been for this Metallic Espresso Intrecciato Cervo Loop? Even a ballpark would be helpful.


----------



## Nibb

piosavsfan said:


> Anyone know what that retail cost might have been for this Metallic Espresso Intrecciato Cervo Loop? Even a ballpark would be helpful.
> View attachment 4758147


I think they were only sold at Neiman Marcus and I think they were around $2,000, I bought a preowned in 2015, the bag was about 6 months old when I got it. I’m not 100% sure on the price. It’s a great bag, I rehomed mine It was a bit heavy for me.


----------



## piosavsfan

Nibb said:


> I think they were only sold at Neiman Marcus and I think they were around $2,000, I bought a preowned in 2015, the bag was about 6 months old when I got it. I’m not 100% sure on the price. It’s a great bag, I rehomed mine It was a bit heavy for me.


Thank you!


----------



## muchstuff

piosavsfan said:


> Thank you!


A search shows it at $2190 USD. (Neiman Marcus link).


----------



## piosavsfan

muchstuff said:


> A search shows it at $2190 USD. (Neiman Marcus link).


Thank you! Your searching is much better than mine because I could not find it!


----------



## muchstuff

piosavsfan said:


> Thank you! Your searching is much better than mine because I could not find it!


I googled "Bottega Veneta metallic intrecciato cervo baseball hobo" and it pulled up the Loop as well. Then I looked specifically for a Neiman Marcus post. I got lucky!


----------



## babypanda

jbags07 said:


> One of the comments mentioned that they are discontinuing the Veneta completely? Is this true? I have bought some minis and mediums on the secondary market, but was planning in a few months to get a Nero medium new ....will it not be available anymore?


Hi there. Was just reading this and wanted to let you know that the Veneta will stay around but will be less produced (they also won't be marketing it but if you ask for it you can still find it). I was speaking to my SA about this yesterday and I just purchased a medium Veneta from the boutique.


----------



## JenJBS

piosavsfan said:


> Thank you! Your searching is much better than mine because I could not find it!



@muchstuff  has this unreal talent to find the most stunning and hard to find bags....


----------



## muchstuff

JenJBS said:


> @muchstuff  has this unreal talent to find the most stunning and hard to find bags....


Awww thanks, more like I have this unreal talent for spending more money than I actually have


----------



## JenJBS

muchstuff said:


> Awww thanks, more like I have this unreal talent for spending more money than I actually have



But you're also kind enough to use your talent to find bags for other people.


----------



## muchstuff

JenJBS said:


> But you're also kind enough to use your talent to find bags for other people.


----------



## RT1

JenJBS said:


> @muchstuff  has this unreal talent to find the most stunning and hard to find bags....



Jen, you have to remember that she is a "*Purse Magnet*" and able to scoop up the really good stuff.     

She's helped me out several times and that's one reason why she's one of my hero's.
Along with providing good, solid advice....She's *The Best!!!   *


----------



## muchstuff

RTone said:


> Jen, you have to remember that she is a "*Purse Magnet*" and able to scoop up the really good stuff.
> 
> She's helped me out several times and that's one reason why she's one of my hero's.
> Along with providing good, solid advice....She's *The Best!!!   *


Thanks my friend!


----------



## RT1




----------



## Gigi3

Hi Ladies can anyone advise me on BV SA in Bal Harbour shops Miami thank you kindly


----------



## jbags07

babypanda said:


> Hi there. Was just reading this and wanted to let you know that the Veneta will stay around but will be less produced (they also won't be marketing it but if you ask for it you can still find it). I was speaking to my SA about this yesterday and I just purchased a medium Veneta from the boutique.


Oh thats great!  Thank you for the info and congrats on your purchase


----------



## indiaink

Early this morning, we picked strawberries, and later today will be making jam. Happy Summer Solstice, all!


----------



## ksuromax

we are watching a solar eclipse!


----------



## ksuromax

we took many, but very few came out relatively well
this is the Sun at the very beginning, you can see the top right (2 o'clock) is slightly curved already


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> we took many, but very few came out relatively well
> this is the Sun at the very beginning, you can see the top right (2 o'clock) is slightly curved already
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4764445
> View attachment 4764446


Very cool.


----------



## ksuromax

it was cloudy a little bit, this is through the clouds without filters


----------



## ksuromax

first half of the eclipse, middle and ending


----------



## ksuromax

we had only 93% coverage, so no crown seen today, but it was so great to see at least this much, kids enjoyed it a lot! 
it's completely different from seeing a video, or pics posted by someone
really great to witness something collosal like this with your own eyes! 
and look at the shade on the ground! so many cresents!


----------



## indiaink

ksuromax said:


> we had only 93% coverage, so no crown seen today, but it was so great to see at least this much, kids enjoyed it a lot!
> it's completely different from seeing a video, or pics posted by someone
> really great to witness something collosal like this with your own eyes!
> and look at the shade on the ground! so many cresents!
> View attachment 4764452


Our Solar Eclipse in 2017 was completely amazing. We drove to Kansas City, MO to get the very very best view; ended up going to an empty park near our hotel (everybody else had driven to some strange meeting point, the lines were crazy).

The insects stopped making noise when the 'lights went out' for that minute and few seconds... and when the sun came back it was almost eerie how the insects didn't seem to know if they should start making noise again. Awe-inspiring.

We're looking forward to the next one (viewable in North America) in 2024 - we made friends in Kansas City who were from Rochester NY and coincidentally enough, that's where the best sight will be, so they invited us for it!


----------



## ksuromax

indiaink said:


> Our Solar Eclipse in 2017 was completely amazing. We drove to Kansas City, MO to get the very very best view; ended up going to an empty park near our hotel (everybody else had driven to some strange meeting point, the lines were crazy).
> 
> The insects stopped making noise when the 'lights went out' for that minute and few seconds... and when the sun came back it was almost eerie how the insects didn't seem to know if they should start making noise again. Awe-inspiring.
> 
> We're looking forward to the next one (viewable in North America) in 2024 - we made friends in Kansas City who were from Rochester NY and coincidentally enough, that's where the best sight will be, so they invited us for it!


Fabulous thing, isn't it?


----------



## indiaink

ksuromax said:


> Fabulous thing, isn't it?


YES! I think you should plan now and plan on NY in 2024!  We can book a suite!


----------



## ksuromax

indiaink said:


> YES! I think you should plan now and plan on NY in 2024!  We can book a suite!


great idea!


----------



## Gigi3

Thank you @grietje for advise. You were so right 41 would not fit at all. But I found 42 . So happy. I even didn’t know that BV makes 42 . I order over the phone from Boutique. So if any ladies are interested in size 42 ,in these,  dm me for SA info. I purchased last Friday, I believe they still have it. My insole is 10.75 and it hardly fits , but does . Soo happy . It’s not often , you can find European brands shoes could fit.


----------



## RT1

WTH was he thinking when he designed this one!


----------



## V0N1B2




----------



## muchstuff

I just counted...I have eight bags in my little office/library. Is this normal?


----------



## Nibb

muchstuff said:


> I just counted...I have eight bags in my little office/library. Is this normal?


There is no normal at the moment, so I’d say, enjoy your bags and maybe add a couple more.


----------



## muchstuff

Nibb said:


> There is no normal at the moment, so I’d say, enjoy your bags and maybe add a couple more.


No more until some of my listed stuff  moves, I have to have some sort of discipline   .


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> No more until some of my listed stuff  moves, I have to have some sort of discipline   .


those famous last words...


----------



## whateve

muchstuff said:


> I just counted...I have eight bags in my little office/library. Is this normal?


That's all?


----------



## muchstuff

whateve said:


> That's all?


Small room   .


----------



## RT1

What's discipline???


muchstuff said:


> No more until some of my listed stuff  moves, I have to have some sort of discipline   .



What's "*discipline*_???   _
I've tried that and it doesn't seem to work for me.


----------



## muchstuff

RTone said:


> What's discipline???
> 
> 
> What's "*discipline*_???   _
> I've tried that and it doesn't seem to work for me.


The only time it works for me is when my CCs look dangerous   .


----------



## indiaink

Discipline works for me when I realize that some things are way way more important. Took me a tiny bit to get there, like 10 years.


----------



## indiaink

Can I just do this real quick - Tuesday, June 23, at about 4:20 p.m., my husband, Mark, was "doored" while he was riding home on his bicycle from a get-together. What is "doored"? It means a person opened their car door after they were parked and that the bicyclist then runs right into it. An overnight stay at Regions Hospital, a bad concussion, no broken bones, 5- 6 stitches in the back of his head. Totaled bike. No, he wasn't wearing his helmet. Here is the screen shot of his ride from the Apple exercise app on his phone. The straight line is him; you see how it stops. The meandering line (I'm sure the ambulance didn't meander, the Apple Watch doesn't know how to 'work' without its buddy the phone, which I had by that point) is him going to the hospital in the ambulance. Technology, cool, huh? Mark's been fine, he's taken many naps, he's OK. His whole body is sore. Anyway, I call him my Miracle Man. And he will never not wear his helmet again.


----------



## tenKrat

indiaink said:


> Can I just do this real quick - Tuesday, June 23, at about 4:20 p.m., my husband, Mark, was "doored" while he was riding home on his bicycle from a get-together. What is "doored"? It means a person opened their car door after they were parked and that the bicyclist then runs right into it. An overnight stay at Regions Hospital, a bad concussion, no broken bones, 5- 6 stitches in the back of his head. Totaled bike. No, he wasn't wearing his helmet. Here is the screen shot of his ride from the Apple exercise app on his phone. The straight line is him; you see how it stops. The meandering line (I'm sure the ambulance didn't meander, the Apple Watch doesn't know how to 'work' without its buddy the phone, which I had by that point) is him going to the hospital in the ambulance. Technology, cool, huh? Mark's been fine, he's taken many naps, he's OK. His whole body is sore. Anyway, I call him my Miracle Man. And he will never not wear his helmet again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4772192


Oh my! Glad to hear your DH is okay and resting. My hubby is a cyclist also, and I always worry about him when he rides the roads. I will ride only on designated bike paths.


----------



## indiaink

tenKrat said:


> Oh my! Glad to hear your DH is okay and resting. My hubby is a cyclist also, and I always worry about him when he rides the roads. I will ride only on designated bike paths.


Yes, I learned a lot last Tuesday afternoon - “dooring” is a word, and it is the cause of 80% of bicycle accidents (In the US). Also: Shared bike lanes are so not good - because of those damned car doors and how people don’t look before they open their door. AND in most states its against the law!


----------



## V0N1B2

indiaink said:


> Can I just do this real quick - Tuesday, June 23, at about 4:20 p.m., my husband, Mark, was "doored" while he was riding home on his bicycle from a get-together. What is "doored"? It means a person opened their car door after they were parked and that the bicyclist then runs right into it. An overnight stay at Regions Hospital, a bad concussion, no broken bones, 5- 6 stitches in the back of his head. Totaled bike. No, he wasn't wearing his helmet. Here is the screen shot of his ride from the Apple exercise app on his phone. The straight line is him; you see how it stops. The meandering line (I'm sure the ambulance didn't meander, the Apple Watch doesn't know how to 'work' without its buddy the phone, which I had by that point) is him going to the hospital in the ambulance. Technology, cool, huh? Mark's been fine, he's taken many naps, he's OK. His whole body is sore. Anyway, I call him my Miracle Man. And he will never not wear his helmet again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4772192


Aww poor Marky Mark. Please give him my best get well wishes


----------



## Nibb

indiaink said:


> Can I just do this real quick - Tuesday, June 23, at about 4:20 p.m., my husband, Mark, was "doored" while he was riding home on his bicycle from a get-together. What is "doored"? It means a person opened their car door after they were parked and that the bicyclist then runs right into it. An overnight stay at Regions Hospital, a bad concussion, no broken bones, 5- 6 stitches in the back of his head. Totaled bike. No, he wasn't wearing his helmet. Here is the screen shot of his ride from the Apple exercise app on his phone. The straight line is him; you see how it stops. The meandering line (I'm sure the ambulance didn't meander, the Apple Watch doesn't know how to 'work' without its buddy the phone, which I had by that point) is him going to the hospital in the ambulance. Technology, cool, huh? Mark's been fine, he's taken many naps, he's OK. His whole body is sore. Anyway, I call him my Miracle Man. And he will never not wear his helmet again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4772192


Wow how scary, poor Mark, poor you. I’m so sorry this happened, bicycles and cars are a bad match. Sending your poor hubby healing vibes, sending you some calming vibes.


----------



## indiaink

Nibb said:


> Wow how scary, poor Mark, poor you. I’m so sorry this happened, bicycles and cars are a bad match. Sending your poor hubby healing vibes, sending you some calming vibes.


Yeah, six days in, and I’m exhausted. DH is doing very very well, considering.


----------



## dolali

indiaink said:


> Can I just do this real quick - Tuesday, June 23, at about 4:20 p.m., my husband, Mark, was "doored" while he was riding home on his bicycle from a get-together. What is "doored"? It means a person opened their car door after they were parked and that the bicyclist then runs right into it. An overnight stay at Regions Hospital, a bad concussion, no broken bones, 5- 6 stitches in the back of his head. Totaled bike. No, he wasn't wearing his helmet. Here is the screen shot of his ride from the Apple exercise app on his phone. The straight line is him; you see how it stops. The meandering line (I'm sure the ambulance didn't meander, the Apple Watch doesn't know how to 'work' without its buddy the phone, which I had by that point) is him going to the hospital in the ambulance. Technology, cool, huh? Mark's been fine, he's taken many naps, he's OK. His whole body is sore. Anyway, I call him my Miracle Man. And he will never not wear his helmet again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4772192


wow! Glad he is okay!


----------



## RT1

Stay far away from cars that are parked.   
This happens to both bicyclists and motorcycle riders.

When you're on two wheels, you have to have a "sixth" sense whenever around automobiles as you have *NO* idea what they are going to do, whether they are texting, on their phone or off somewhere in a parallel universe. 

I can't tell you the number of times I've had cars pull directly out in front of me when riding.


----------



## indiaink

RTone said:


> Stay far away from cars that are parked.
> This happens to both bicyclists and motorcycle riders.
> 
> When you're on two wheels, you have to have a "sixth" sense whenever around automobiles as you have *NO* idea what they are going to do, whether they are texting, on their phone or off somewhere in a parallel universe.
> 
> I can't tell you the number of times I've had cars pull directly out in front of me when riding.


If only. On roads where bike lanes are ‘shared’ with the area where cars are parked, you can’t really ride more to the left, because then you are in traffic. Not really a good situation, but militant bike riders demand a lane, so they get it - but have to share it, and it’s not good for anybody. The solution is for all auto drivers to look and watch and be aware. And maybe for bikers to go ahead and be in traffic! There is no options here.


----------



## RT1

indiaink said:


> If only. On roads where bike lanes are ‘shared’ with the area where cars are parked, you can’t really ride more to the left, because then you are in traffic. Not really a good situation, but militant bike riders demand a lane, so they get it - but have to share it, and it’s not good for anybody. The solution is for all auto drivers to look and watch and be aware. And maybe for bikers to go ahead and be in traffic! There is no options here.



You are quite correct.

A bicycle is considered a vehicle equal to a car in the eyes of the law, but we all know in terms of mass, a bike is only a “speed bump” for a car.

The real problem is distracted drivers more interested in their cell phones and not paying attention when they drive their autos


----------



## Kimbashop

I’m so glad to hear he is OK. That is so scary. I used to cycle a lot (commuting to work and recreational riding). Never got “doored” but had many close calls and a few wipeouts. 



indiaink said:


> Can I just do this real quick - Tuesday, June 23, at about 4:20 p.m., my husband, Mark, was "doored" while he was riding home on his bicycle from a get-together. What is "doored"? It means a person opened their car door after they were parked and that the bicyclist then runs right into it. An overnight stay at Regions Hospital, a bad concussion, no broken bones, 5- 6 stitches in the back of his head. Totaled bike. No, he wasn't wearing his helmet. Here is the screen shot of his ride from the Apple exercise app on his phone. The straight line is him; you see how it stops. The meandering line (I'm sure the ambulance didn't meander, the Apple Watch doesn't know how to 'work' without its buddy the phone, which I had by that point) is him going to the hospital in the ambulance. Technology, cool, huh? Mark's been fine, he's taken many naps, he's OK. His whole body is sore. Anyway, I call him my Miracle Man. And he will never not wear his helmet again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4772192
> 
> [/QUOT


----------



## ksuromax

indiaink said:


> Yeah, six days in, and I’m exhausted. DH is doing very very well, considering.


omg! so sorry for you both, and glad to know he's on the mend! speedy recovery!!!


----------



## grietje

@indiaink I’m glad your husband is on the mend.


----------



## indiaink

Thanks, everybody . Mark is doing extremely well, taking good naps, limiting physical activity. Followup appt with primary care dr on Thursday.


----------



## jbags07

muchstuff said:


> I just counted...I have eight bags in my little office/library. Is this normal?


8 in total? Or 8 BV?  Cause if i now have more BV than you do, i think i Need an intervention


----------



## muchstuff

jbags07 said:


> 8 in total? Or 8 BV?  Cause if i now have more BV than you do, i think i Need an intervention


No just eight random bags in my little office, they seem to migrate down from my closet on a regular basis. I made them all go back this afternoon   .


----------



## jbags07

indiaink said:


> Can I just do this real quick - Tuesday, June 23, at about 4:20 p.m., my husband, Mark, was "doored" while he was riding home on his bicycle from a get-together. What is "doored"? It means a person opened their car door after they were parked and that the bicyclist then runs right into it. An overnight stay at Regions Hospital, a bad concussion, no broken bones, 5- 6 stitches in the back of his head. Totaled bike. No, he wasn't wearing his helmet. Here is the screen shot of his ride from the Apple exercise app on his phone. The straight line is him; you see how it stops. The meandering line (I'm sure the ambulance didn't meander, the Apple Watch doesn't know how to 'work' without its buddy the phone, which I had by that point) is him going to the hospital in the ambulance. Technology, cool, huh? Mark's been fine, he's taken many naps, he's OK. His whole body is sore. Anyway, I call him my Miracle Man. And he will never not wear his helmet again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4772192


What a bad scare for both of you!  So sorry this happened, but glad he is ok. I had no idea about ‘dooring’. Its not something you think about when opening the car door, but i definitely  will now....


----------



## jbags07

muchstuff said:


> No just eight random bags in my little office, they seem to migrate down from my closet on a regular basis. I made them all go back this afternoon   .


Phew!  U had me scared for a moment   Sparks the thought tho....how many BV’s do some of us have?  I have enough now i need to do a family pic i think.....


----------



## jbags07

I don’t think I’ve seen anyone post pix of the Fortune Cookie style....I keep eyeing one that is on FP right now....any thoughts on how it looks IRL ?


----------



## whateve

muchstuff said:


> No just eight random bags in my little office, they seem to migrate down from my closet on a regular basis. I made them all go back this afternoon   .


You meanie! Bags just want a little attention!


----------



## muchstuff

jbags07 said:


> I don’t think I’ve seen anyone post pix of the Fortune Cookie style....I keep eyeing one that is on FP right now....any thoughts on how it looks IRL ?


I had one and sold it pretty quickly. Awkward bag IMO.


----------



## muchstuff

whateve said:


> You meanie! Bags just want a little attention!


I petted them all first


----------



## babypanda

indiaink said:


> Can I just do this real quick - Tuesday, June 23, at about 4:20 p.m., my husband, Mark, was "doored" while he was riding home on his bicycle from a get-together. What is "doored"? It means a person opened their car door after they were parked and that the bicyclist then runs right into it. An overnight stay at Regions Hospital, a bad concussion, no broken bones, 5- 6 stitches in the back of his head. Totaled bike. No, he wasn't wearing his helmet. Here is the screen shot of his ride from the Apple exercise app on his phone. The straight line is him; you see how it stops. The meandering line (I'm sure the ambulance didn't meander, the Apple Watch doesn't know how to 'work' without its buddy the phone, which I had by that point) is him going to the hospital in the ambulance. Technology, cool, huh? Mark's been fine, he's taken many naps, he's OK. His whole body is sore. Anyway, I call him my Miracle Man. And he will never not wear his helmet again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4772192


Sorry about the accident! So scary! Glad he’s ok now


----------



## ksuromax

jbags07 said:


> Phew!  U had me scared for a moment   Sparks the thought tho....how many BV’s do some of us have?  I have enough now i need to do a family pic i think.....


39
and 1 is stashed away in my DH's closet (hidden door to Narnia) until the X-day....


----------



## whateve

ksuromax said:


> 39
> and 1 is stashed away in my DH's closet (hidden door to Narnia) until the X-day....


Do you have more BVs than Bals?


----------



## ksuromax

whateve said:


> Do you have more BVs than Bals?


nope, BV is close 2nd
42 Bal bags plus a bunch of pouches


----------



## RT1

ksuromax said:


> nope, BV is close 2nd
> 42 Bal bags plus a bunch of pouches



WOW!!!


----------



## Nibb

ksuromax said:


> nope, BV is close 2nd
> 42 Bal bags plus a bunch of pouches


Great collection!


----------



## Nibb

jbags07 said:


> Phew!  U had me scared for a moment   Sparks the thought tho....how many BV’s do some of us have?  I have enough now i need to do a family pic i think.....


I have about fifteen bags, out of the fifteen ten are BV.


----------



## indiaink

jbags07 said:


> Phew!  U had me scared for a moment   Sparks the thought tho....how many BV’s do some of us have?  I have enough now i need to do a family pic i think.....


8 Bottega Veneta and 1 Hermes.


----------



## bisbee

jbags07 said:


> What a bad scare for both of you!  So sorry this happened, but glad he is ok. I had no idea about ‘dooring’. Its not something you think about when opening the car door, but i definitely  will now....


Just awful...I never open my door without looking!  Not a bike rider, but I am always on the lookout.  We have a lot of winding roads...once the weather turns nice, I am on my guard.  No shoulders...and I have to wait until it is safe to pass the rider.  They alway wave me on, but I will never go until I can see there is no oncoming traffic!


----------



## RT1

bisbee said:


> Just awful...I never open my door without looking!  Not a bike rider, but I am always on the lookout.  We have a lot of winding roads...once the weather turns nice, I am on my guard.  No shoulders...and I have to wait until it is safe to pass the rider.  They alway wave me on, but I will never go until I can see there is no oncoming traffic!



Smart, safe driver with a lot of consideration for others!    
Very rare these days!


----------



## Kimbashop

2 BVs. For now. I'm a BV newbie and a latecomer to designer bags. 
So, for my third BV bag, what are people's opinions on the medium v. large Veneta? I am just over 5'8" (smack between that and 5'9"), for size reference. I keep going back and forth in terms of what size to own. I've even looked at the Maxi because WOW. I mean, miles of woven gorgeousness. But I think I've narrowed down my choices between Med and Large. What say you, all?


----------



## indiaink

Kimbashop said:


> 2 BVs. For now. I'm a BV newbie and a latecomer to designer bags.
> So, for my third BV bag, what are people's opinions on the medium v. large Veneta? I am just over 5'8" (smack between that and 5'9"), for size reference. I keep going back and forth in terms of what size to own. I've even looked at the Maxi because WOW. I mean, miles of woven gorgeousness. But I think I've narrowed down my choices between Med and Large. What say you, all?


Now you must decide how much you carry in your bag - if it's quite a lot, the large would be best.

Medium is only shoulder carry in the spring summer when you aren't wearing heavy clothing; even then it's not great for the shoulder.

There are threads here in the forum that have this question asked/answered, too.


----------



## BBBagHag

I’m 5’9” and the large, to me, is the perfect “medium” size. It fits comfortably on the shoulder and I have room in it for a few extra diapers, a book, sunnies, etc. doesn’t fit a laptop though. The maxi on the other hand it the perfect “large.” Laptop and light sweater in addition to the basics. It also looks smaller when worn, compared to when laid flat. In fairness, I will disclose that I’m a gal who leans to the bigger end of the handbag spectrum. For example, I prefer the work size to the city size. The medium would be too small for me. I prefer that size in a crossbody. 



Kimbashop said:


> 2 BVs. For now. I'm a BV newbie and a latecomer to designer bags.
> So, for my third BV bag, what are people's opinions on the medium v. large Veneta? I am just over 5'8" (smack between that and 5'9"), for size reference. I keep going back and forth in terms of what size to own. I've even looked at the Maxi because WOW. I mean, miles of woven gorgeousness. But I think I've narrowed down my choices between Med and Large. What say you, all?


----------



## whateve

ksuromax said:


> nope, BV is close 2nd
> 42 Bal bags plus a bunch of pouches


Looks like you are trying to keep the numbers close to even! When I first started buying BV and Bal, I thought I would buy more BV than Bal but I've found more Bals I like at good prices. Now I want a Nodini (but don't need) but they are expensive compared to Bal.

I had 4 BVs but I sold two so just have 2 now.


----------



## RT1

Kimbashop said:


> 2 BVs. For now. I'm a BV newbie and a latecomer to designer bags.
> So, for my third BV bag, what are people's opinions on the medium v. large Veneta? I am just over 5'8" (smack between that and 5'9"), for size reference. I keep going back and forth in terms of what size to own. I've even looked at the Maxi because WOW. I mean, miles of woven gorgeousness. But I think I've narrowed down my choices between Med and Large. What say you, all?



Go with the large size.    
I really think you'll be happier with that size over the medium.
However, this is just my .02!


----------



## ksuromax

whateve said:


> Looks like you are trying to keep the numbers close to even! When I first started buying BV and Bal, I thought I would buy more BV than Bal but I've found more Bals I like at good prices. Now I want a Nodini (but don't need) but they are expensive compared to Bal.
> 
> I had 4 BVs but I sold two so just have 2 now.


amazing self control!  
i need to sell some, less used ones, but always fail miserably  
leather is too good on one, colour is too rare on the other... 
i always find a reason why i want to keep them all


----------



## muchstuff

BBBagHag said:


> I’m 5’9” and the large, to me, is the perfect “medium” size. It fits comfortably on the shoulder and I have room in it for a few extra diapers, a book, sunnies, etc. doesn’t fit a laptop though. The maxi on the other hand it the perfect “large.” Laptop and light sweater in addition to the basics. It also looks smaller when worn, compared to when laid flat. In fairness, I will disclose that I’m a gal who leans to the bigger end of the handbag spectrum. For example, I prefer the work size to the city size. The medium would be too small for me. I prefer that size in a crossbody.





Kimbashop said:


> 2 BVs. For now. I'm a BV newbie and a latecomer to designer bags.
> So, for my third BV bag, what are people's opinions on the medium v. large Veneta? I am just over 5'8" (smack between that and 5'9"), for size reference. I keep going back and forth in terms of what size to own. I've even looked at the Maxi because WOW. I mean, miles of woven gorgeousness. But I think I've narrowed down my choices between Med and Large. What say you, all?


If I could wear a maxi I would, it has a much better strap drop IMO. For choice I'd get a broken in one so it's not so wide initially. I think you would probably like the large better than the medium, it just gives you that extra space. Having said that I have both and am happy with both sizes. But I'm also a shrimp.


----------



## whateve

ksuromax said:


> amazing self control!
> i need to sell some, less used ones, but always fail miserably
> leather is too good on one, colour is too rare on the other...
> i always find a reason why i want to keep them all


I think I sold them expecting it to be easier to find replacements I liked better. They were both cervo. I haven't found their replacements.


----------



## ksuromax

whateve said:


> I think I sold them expecting it to be easier to find replacements I liked better. They were both cervo. I haven't found their replacements.


cervo is not easy to replace, it's just too different from other skins and too good, imho, comparing to others


----------



## whateve

ksuromax said:


> cervo is not easy to replace, it's just too different from other skins and too good, imho, comparing to others


I didn't love the colors. Hopefully someday I'll find others.


----------



## loves

indiaink said:


> Can I just do this real quick - Tuesday, June 23, at about 4:20 p.m., my husband, Mark, was "doored" while he was riding home on his bicycle from a get-together. What is "doored"? It means a person opened their car door after they were parked and that the bicyclist then runs right into it. An overnight stay at Regions Hospital, a bad concussion, no broken bones, 5- 6 stitches in the back of his head. Totaled bike. No, he wasn't wearing his helmet. Here is the screen shot of his ride from the Apple exercise app on his phone. The straight line is him; you see how it stops. The meandering line (I'm sure the ambulance didn't meander, the Apple Watch doesn't know how to 'work' without its buddy the phone, which I had by that point) is him going to the hospital in the ambulance. Technology, cool, huh? Mark's been fine, he's taken many naps, he's OK. His whole body is sore. Anyway, I call him my Miracle Man. And he will never not wear his helmet again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4772192


Goodness! Glad he’s ok and I am sure he doesn’t need reminders on wearing his helmet anymore!


----------



## Nibb

Kimbashop said:


> 2 BVs. For now. I'm a BV newbie and a latecomer to designer bags.
> So, for my third BV bag, what are people's opinions on the medium v. large Veneta? I am just over 5'8" (smack between that and 5'9"), for size reference. I keep going back and forth in terms of what size to own. I've even looked at the Maxi because WOW. I mean, miles of woven gorgeousness. But I think I've narrowed down my choices between Med and Large. What say you, all?


I had a medium, a black beauty but unfortunately it was too small for me, I’m 5’8” I have to join the others in saying try the large.


----------



## Kimbashop

indiaink said:


> Now you must decide how much you carry in your bag - if it's quite a lot, the large would be best.
> 
> Medium is only shoulder carry in the spring summer when you aren't wearing heavy clothing; even then it's not great for the shoulder.
> 
> There are threads here in the forum that have this question asked/answered, too.





BBBagHag said:


> I’m 5’9” and the large, to me, is the perfect “medium” size. It fits comfortably on the shoulder and I have room in it for a few extra diapers, a book, sunnies, etc. doesn’t fit a laptop though. The maxi on the other hand it the perfect “large.” Laptop and light sweater in addition to the basics. It also looks smaller when worn, compared to when laid flat. In fairness, I will disclose that I’m a gal who leans to the bigger end of the handbag spectrum. For example, I prefer the work size to the city size. The medium would be too small for me. I prefer that size in a crossbody.





RTone said:


> Go with the large size.
> I really think you'll be happier with that size over the medium.
> However, this is just my .02!





muchstuff said:


> If I could wear a maxi I would, it has a much better strap drop IMO. For choice I'd get a broken in one so it's not so wide initially. I think you would probably like the large better than the medium, it just gives you that extra space. Having said that I have both and am happy with both sizes. But I'm also a shrimp.



Thanks, all. That is really helpful information. Based on your opinions, I think the large size might work best for me.


----------



## Kimbashop

Nibb said:


> I had a medium, a black beauty but unfortunately it was too small for me, I’m 5’8” I have to join the others in saying try the large.


Thanks! Large it is.


----------



## ksuromax

Kimbashop said:


> Thanks! Large it is.


----------



## RT1

ksuromax said:


>


----------



## jbags07

Kimbashop said:


> Thanks! Large it is.


I am catching up on threads today so i am late in my reply...everyone else is much more experienced so i will give you another newcomers pov (i started buying BV in Sept)..... i agree with what the others said that the large is more versatile. Its not possible to shoulder carry the medium in winter as @indiaink mentioned, only when wearing lighter clothes. But it fits nicely into the crook of your arm....and i do love my mediums and carry them in both winter and summer. The medium fits all of your essentials nicely. The large is quite a bit bigger on the shoulder since its very east/west, compared to the Cervo. But if you are ok with that, its an amazing and versatile bag, and fits so nicely on tge shoulder even with a winter coat.  I hesitated a long time before i tried the large, thinking it would be too big, but i absolutely love it.  And if you like the look of the baseball Cervo, i encourage you to try it for your 4th BV. Its unbelievable. Yummy leather, perfect size.....


----------



## jbags07

I enjoyed reading all of your bag counts, in reply to the question i posed!  I would attempt multiquote in response, but since this latest update, i cannot figure out how to do that   

Anyhow, wow!  Quite a range, from small to medium to huge collections!  i need to participate myself and do a count. This will happen on Monday as DH will be around the next 3 days, and i value my life too much for him to see how many I’ve purchased BV is truly addictive....i need to do a family portrait also...that thread does not seem to be very active lately, if anyone feels like joining me?  I have a few bags due to arrive in the next week to 10 days, and i will post once they are all here.  I strive one day to be organized enough to do a bag showcase like @ksuromax...seeing her BV’s on that thread is what drew me to BV....


----------



## Kimbashop

jbags07 said:


> I am catching up on threads today so i am late in my reply...everyone else is much more experienced so i will give you another newcomers pov (i started buying BV in Sept)..... i agree with what the others said that the large is more versatile. Its not possible to shoulder carry the medium in winter as @indiaink mentioned, only when wearing lighter clothes. But it fits nicely into the crook of your arm....and i do love my mediums and carry them in both winter and summer. The medium fits all of your essentials nicely. The large is quite a bit bigger on the shoulder since its very east/west, compared to the Cervo. But if you are ok with that, its an amazing and versatile bag, and fits so nicely on tge shoulder even with a winter coat.  I hesitated a long time before i tried the large, thinking it would be too big, but i absolutely love it.  And if you like the look of the baseball Cervo, i encourage you to try it for your 4th BV. Its unbelievable. Yummy leather, perfect size.....


Thanks for that perspective. It’s helpful to hear. I have been thinking of something in cervo as well. The baseball looks really big so I have been considering other bags in cervo.


----------



## ksuromax

jbags07 said:


> I enjoyed reading all of your bag counts, in reply to the question i posed!  I would attempt multiquote in response, but since this latest update, i cannot figure out how to do that
> 
> Anyhow, wow!  Quite a range, from small to medium to huge collections!  i need to participate myself and do a count. This will happen on Monday as DH will be around the next 3 days, and i value my life too much for him to see how many I’ve purchased BV is truly addictive....i need to do a family portrait also...that thread does not seem to be very active lately, if anyone feels like joining me?  I have a few bags due to arrive in the next week to 10 days, and i will post once they are all here.  I strive one day to be organized enough to do a bag showcase like @ksuromax...seeing her BV’s on that thread is what drew me to BV....


i take the blame


----------



## jbags07

Kimbashop said:


> Thanks for that perspective. It’s helpful to hear. I have been thinking of something in cervo as well. The baseball looks really big so I have been considering other bags in cervo.


My pleasure!  The medium Cervo loop is a great bag...great size. A good one for you to try.  Regarding the baseball...i always thought it looked kind of big too. So for a long time i admired it from afar. Then i took a chance and bought one from a lovely tpf gal....and wowza. It drapes and falls perfectly. Its very light, and easy to carry. The leather is divine. My third bball will arrive next week, lol. I want one in every color     There are great modshots here on tpf...i am going to upload a good side shot i found on google, i think it shows off the size well....


----------



## ksuromax

jbags07 said:


> My pleasure!  The medium Cervo loop is a great bag...great size. A good one for you to try.  Regarding the baseball...i always thought it looked kind of big too. So for a long time i admired it from afar. Then i took a chance and bought one from a lovely tpf gal....and wowza. It drapes and falls perfectly. Its very light, and easy to carry. The leather is divine. My third bball will arrive next week, lol. I want one in every color     There are great modshots here on tpf...i am going to upload a good side shot i found on google, i think it shows off the size well....
> 
> 
> View attachment 4778326


Fantastic!! 
i can so relate to 'want it in every colour'...


----------



## ksuromax

popped into BV Bloomie's today, they just unpacked new collection, colours are AMAZING!!! 
red is TDF
i took a few snaps, caught the tags with the colour names, (red is 'Nail Polish')


----------



## ksuromax

cute like Easter eggs!


----------



## jbags07

ksuromax said:


> i take the blame


 And so you should!  I can’t pull all the bags out while DH is around, but a quick eyeball (including a couple of arrivals next week)...is 29 BV  i fell HARD. You are a Siren


----------



## ksuromax

and the tags with the names


----------



## ksuromax

jbags07 said:


> And so you should!  I can’t pull all the bags out while DH is around, but a quick eyeball (including a couple of arrivals next week)...is 29 BV  i fell HARD. You are a Siren


yes, i am!   
my passport photo


----------



## jbags07

ksuromax said:


> yes, i am!
> my passport photo
> 
> View attachment 4778353


No complaints here! I owe it all to your bag showcase. And then after my first....i was hooked. I have a number of other premier bags and i do love them, but BV is #1 


thank u for all these pix above!  The colors are just TDF


----------



## ksuromax




----------



## RT1

Serious eye candy!


----------



## Bentley143

Obsessed with Bottega shoes!


----------



## V0N1B2

July 9th and it’s 16°c
FML





and it’s raining.


----------



## muchstuff

V0N1B2 said:


> July 9th and it’s 16°c
> FML
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and it’s raining.


This guy thought it was warm enough for a stroll. I miss all the good stuff.


----------



## RT1

V0N1B2 said:


> July 9th and it’s 16°c
> FML
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and it’s raining.



After I had to Google the conversion to F degrees because I have forgotten my high school and college math, I'd gladly trade with you.    
It was 38.88 C or 102 F here today under scorching sunshine in the COVID ridden state of Texas.


----------



## RT1

Bentley143 said:


> Obsessed with Bottega shoes!
> 
> View attachment 4779103


Also, could I please ask a stupid question?    What's up with the "flat, squared-off" toe areas on these shoes?


----------



## muchstuff

RTone said:


> Also, could I please ask a stupid question?    What's up with the "flat, squared-off" toe areas on these shoes?


Love the shoes, don't care for the duck toes   .


----------



## RT1

Oh, so they're called "duck toes?"
I just wondered why they were "squared off" rather than rounded like most shoes are?


----------



## V0N1B2

muchstuff said:


> This guy thought it was warm enough for a stroll. I miss all the good stuff.
> 
> View attachment 4783414


I never see cool stuff like that on the side of the road. 
Tho I did see two mountain goats with super creepy yellow eyes just hanging out staring at the cars going by between Lillooet and Lytton on Sunday.

@RTone I will trade with you when the ‘rona is under control down there. You can hang out in the mountains and I’ll come there for BBQ. I have been to western Texas, but only as far as San Antonio (which was really humid when we were there). It’s the first time I ever saw vultures. We drove through an “Alien Checkpoint” and when questioned by the guy with a belt buckle that rivaled the ones worn by WWF champions, my mum leaned over from the passenger seat and says... “sorry, we’re from Canada?” 
oh man, good times on that trip


----------



## muchstuff

RTone said:


> Oh, so they're called "duck toes?"
> I just wondered why they were "squared off" rather than rounded like most shoes are?


My name for them!


----------



## whateve

V0N1B2 said:


> I never see cool stuff like that on the side of the road.
> Tho I did see two mountain goats with super creepy yellow eyes just hanging out staring at the cars going by between Lillooet and Lytton on Sunday.
> 
> @RTone I will trade with you when the ‘rona is under control down there. You can hang out in the mountains and I’ll come there for BBQ. I have been to western Texas, but only as far as San Antonio (which was really humid when we were there). It’s the first time I ever saw vultures. We drove through an “Alien Checkpoint” and when questioned by the guy with a belt buckle that rivaled the ones worn by WWF champions, my mum leaned over from the passenger seat and says... “sorry, we’re from Canada?”
> oh man, good times on that trip


lol! I would have loved to see that.


----------



## RT1

V0N1B2 said:


> I never see cool stuff like that on the side of the road.
> Tho I did see two mountain goats with super creepy yellow eyes just hanging out staring at the cars going by between Lillooet and Lytton on Sunday.
> 
> @RTone I will trade with you when the ‘rona is under control down there. You can hang out in the mountains and I’ll come there for BBQ. I have been to western Texas, but only as far as San Antonio (which was really humid when we were there). It’s the first time I ever saw vultures. *We drove through an “Alien Checkpoint” and when questioned by the guy with a belt buckle that rivaled the ones worn by WWF champions, my mum leaned over from the passenger seat and says... “sorry, we’re from Canada?”*
> oh man, good times on that trip



Yeah, some of those "Belt Buckles" rival the size of a "dinner plate."  
I simply don't see how some of the "bigger" cowboys, the one's with the beer guts, are able to wear them....LOLOL!  

Regarding the 'rona, the cases just seem to keep climbing daily.   
I don't when, if ever, this stuff will get under control.
Me, I'm staying away from everyone...and wearing my mask!


----------



## Nibb

RTone said:


> After I had to Google the conversion to F degrees because I have forgotten my high school and college math, I'd gladly trade with you.
> It was 38.88 C or 102 F here today under scorching sunshine in the COVID ridden state of Texas.


One of my friends in Fort Worth is job hunting in Maine, he’s done with the Texas heat, on to the New England snow.


----------



## southernbelle43

muchstuff said:


> This guy thought it was warm enough for a stroll. I miss all the good stuff.
> 
> View attachment 4783414


I wonder if he had his mask on?


----------



## Nibb

southernbelle43 said:


> I wonder if he had his mask on?


and on what body part was the mask placed?


----------



## southernbelle43

Nibb said:


> and on what body part was the mask placed?


----------



## muchstuff

southernbelle43 said:


> I wonder if he had his mask on?


          I hope so.


----------



## Gigi3

Bentley143 said:


> Obsessed with Bottega shoes!
> 
> View attachment 4779103





Bentley143 said:


> Obsessed with Bottega shoes!
> Me too they are stunning I got in black with the chain
> View attachment 4779103


----------



## southernbelle43

I have a question for you ladies who are BV experts.  I have had 5-6 or more BV bags and every one of them has the same smell. It is not a leather smell, it is not particularly nice or offensive, but what the heck is it?  The suede lining? The particular leather tanning process?  It is not on any other brand's bags that I have.  Just curious.


----------



## indiaink

southernbelle43 said:


> I have a question for you ladies who are BV experts.  I have had 5-6 or more BV bags and every one of them has the same smell. It is not a leather smell, it is not particularly nice or offensive, but what the heck is it?  The suede lining? The particular leather tanning process?  It is not on any other brand's bags that I have.  Just curious.


It's the suede. I've noticed it too, over the years.


----------



## Nibb

southernbelle43 said:


> I have a question for you ladies who are BV experts.  I have had 5-6 or more BV bags and every one of them has the same smell. It is not a leather smell, it is not particularly nice or offensive, but what the heck is it?  The suede lining? The particular leather tanning process?  It is not on any other brand's bags that I have.  Just curious.


I’ve just given mine a sniff, I’ve noticed it but never thought about it, my Cabat has the same smell it but lives in close quarters with the other bags. Ode de Lining


----------



## southernbelle43

Nibb said:


> I’ve just given mine a sniff, I’ve noticed it but never thought about it, my Cabat has the same smell it but lives in close quarters with the other bags. Ode de Lining


After I gave the bag a coat of  leather conditioner, I still had the smell on my hands for a while. I wonder if it is unique to BV. I don't have any other bags with suede linings. And I think I heard that the suede is pig?  Whatever, it is good to know it is not just me.

I have an incredibly sensitive nose. (The story of waking up in the middle of the night with a horrendous chemical smell in the house that necessitated us calling for help to have them check for carbon monoxide, gas line leak, AC gas leak, etc.,  and it turning out to be Skunk spray on my dog who had gone outside in the middle of the night is another story). And I learned that smelling skunk on the side of the road as you are driving is NOT the same smell as fresh skunk on your dog.


----------



## Kimbashop

southernbelle43 said:


> After I gave the bag a coat of  leather conditioner, I still had the smell on my hands for a while. I wonder if it is unique to BV. I don't have any other bags with suede linings. And I think I heard that the suede is pig?  Whatever, it is good to know it is not just me.
> 
> I have an incredibly sensitive nose. (The story of waking up in the middle of the night with a horrendous chemical smell in the house that necessitated us calling for help to have them check for carbon monoxide, gas line leak, AC gas leak, etc.,  and it turning out to be Skunk spray on my dog who had gone outside in the middle of the night is another story). And I learned that smelling skunk on the side of the road as you are driving is NOT the same smell as fresh skunk on your dog.


I have wondered about the BV smell too. I also have a sensitive nose (DH says it is my superpower) and I ABSOLUTELY know what you mean regarding fresh skunk spray v. Roadside smell. 
When I got my first BV I actually thought it was a fake because of the smell, as it didn’t smell like leather to me. It smells a bit like salt water and marsh to me (having grown up on Cape Cod). Pig suede makes sense. I now live in range of pig farms and there is that acrid salty smell.


----------



## southernbelle43

Kimbashop said:


> I have wondered about the BV smell too. I also have a sensitive nose (DH says it is my superpower) and I ABSOLUTELY know what you mean regarding fresh skunk spray v. Roadside smell.
> When I got my first BV I actually thought it was a fake because of the smell, as it didn’t smell like leather to me. It smells a bit like salt water and marsh to me (having grown up on Cape Cod). Pig suede makes sense. I now live in range of pig farms and there is that acrid salty smell.


I am so glad you know about that skunk smell.  We thought it was a gas leak and called the Fire Dept who thankfully did not come in HOT to awaken the neighbors (it was about 1 am.)  One of them said it sort of reminded him of skunk, but with something else. So I did not feel like a total idiot.  They checked the house for everything and we finally decided it had to be skunk. But none of them unequivocally identified it.  I apologized profusely and I know they went back and reported it was just "two old people who do not know a skunk smell.


----------



## ksuromax

my older BV bags i bought brand new smelled wonderful, gorgeous leather smell, my new Pouch smelled different when i unboxed it, leather, but not the fine scent, it smelled of heavy leather mainly used on shoes, especially men's shoes, when you enter the shop which specialises on men's shoes, it smells exactly like that! I don't complain, i just noted to myself - that smells differently.
i can't say anything about suede lining, the bags made for Middle East are lined with lambskin suede (halal) and ones i got from EU do not have any particular smell to notice
i do have a sensitive nose, i used to collect perfumes, i can tell many notes


----------



## whateve

ksuromax said:


> my older BV bags i bought brand new smelled wonderful, gorgeous leather smell, my new Pouch smelled different when i unboxed it, leather, but not the fine scent, it smelled of heavy leather mainly used on shoes, especially men's shoes, when you enter the shop which specialises on men's shoes, it smells exactly like that! I don't complain, i just noted to myself - that smells differently.
> i can't say anything about suede lining, the bags made for Middle East are lined with lambskin suede (halal) and ones i got from EU do not have any particular smell to notice
> i do have a sensitive nose, i used to collect perfumes, i can tell many notes


Can you tell the difference between the lambskin and the pigskin in the feel? I wondered if they made them differently for the Mid East. For awhile, many shoes in the US were lined in pigskin.


----------



## Nibb

southernbelle43 said:


> After I gave the bag a coat of  leather conditioner, I still had the smell on my hands for a while. I wonder if it is unique to BV. I don't have any other bags with suede linings. And I think I heard that the suede is pig?  Whatever, it is good to know it is not just me.
> 
> I have an incredibly sensitive nose. (The story of waking up in the middle of the night with a horrendous chemical smell in the house that necessitated us calling for help to have them check for carbon monoxide, gas line leak, AC gas leak, etc.,  and it turning out to be Skunk spray on my dog who had gone outside in the middle of the night is another story). And I learned that smelling skunk on the side of the road as you are driving is NOT the same smell as fresh skunk on your dog.


Sorry about the bag smell. Is it the messenger bag? Doesn’t sound like the bag is going to work for you. Sorry
Your skunk story is funny, sorry it took so long to find out what the nasty smell was. One night my dog tangled with the skunk, dog headed straight for my bed, it was a stinky mess I’ll never forget.


----------



## Nibb

ksuromax said:


> my older BV bags i bought brand new smelled wonderful, gorgeous leather smell, my new Pouch smelled different when i unboxed it, leather, but not the fine scent, it smelled of heavy leather mainly used on shoes, especially men's shoes, when you enter the shop which specialises on men's shoes, it smells exactly like that! I don't complain, i just noted to myself - that smells differently.
> i can't say anything about suede lining, the bags made for Middle East are lined with lambskin suede (halal) and ones i got from EU do not have any particular smell to notice
> i do have a sensitive nose, i used to collect perfumes, i can tell many notes


Interesting about the halal lambskin lining, I thought my Nero loop was a forgery at first because the lining different. Thanks for sharing that bit of information.


----------



## southernbelle43

Nibb said:


> Sorry about the bag smell. Is it the messenger bag? Doesn’t sound like the bag is going to work for you. Sorry
> Your skunk story is funny, sorry it took so long to find out what the nasty smell was. One night my dog tangled with the skunk, dog headed straight for my bed, it was a stinky mess I’ll never forget.


Yes it is the messenger.  The bag is fine. The same smell has been in every BV I have bought with the exception of the cabat bucket...which it just dawned on me has no lining!  So it must be the lining.


----------



## southernbelle43

Nibb said:


> Sorry about the bag smell. Is it the messenger bag? Doesn’t sound like the bag is going to work for you. Sorry
> Your skunk story is funny, sorry it took so long to find out what the nasty smell was. One night my dog tangled with the skunk, dog headed straight for my bed, it was a stinky mess I’ll never forget.


I hear that. It was several months before the odor was completely gone from the house!


----------



## Kimbashop

southernbelle43 said:


> I am so glad you know about that skunk smell.  We thought it was a gas leak and called the Fire Dept who thankfully did not come in HOT to awaken the neighbors (it was about 1 am.)  One of them said it sort of reminded him of skunk, but with something else. So I did not feel like a total idiot.  They checked the house for everything and we finally decided it had to be skunk. But none of them unequivocally identified it.  I apologized profusely and I know they went back and reported it was just "two old people who do not know a skunk smell.


Lol. Suffice it to say that I learned the various, um, nuances/shades of skunk smell from my dog.


----------



## Nibb

southernbelle43 said:


> I hear that. It was several months before the odor was completely gone from the house!





Kimbashop said:


> Lol. Suffice it to say that I learned the various, um, nuances/shades of skunk smell from my dog.


My skunky encounter was about 10 years ago and if I remember correctly a down comforter and a couple of down bed pillows got tossed in the  rubbish, the room was sealed off with open windows and a disinfectant spray a couple of times a day for about a month, maybe longer. Since that day the dogs do not roam freely after dark, and very motion bright lights were installed.


----------



## ksuromax

whateve said:


> Can you tell the difference between the lambskin and the pigskin in the feel? I wondered if they made them differently for the Mid East. For awhile, many shoes in the US were lined in pigskin.


to be honest, i never compared them 
let me see if there's any


----------



## ksuromax

Nibb said:


> Interesting about the halal lambskin lining, I thought my Nero loop was a forgery at first because the lining different. Thanks for sharing that bit of information.


my pleasure!


----------



## ksuromax

@whateve 
here we go! 
Monalisa, purchased here around 1.5-2 years ago, 100% lamb suede 
and, Atlantic, purchased last year in Italy, lining unconfirmed, but suspected to be pigskin 
they both have delicate smell of good leather, nothing peculiar, nor disturbing, to the touch both feel the same - thin, soft and no any variation.


----------



## whateve

ksuromax said:


> @whateve
> here we go!
> Monalisa, purchased here around 1.5-2 years ago, 100% lamb suede
> and, Atlantic, purchased last year in Italy, lining unconfirmed, but suspected to be pigskin
> they both have delicate smell of good leather, nothing peculiar, nor disturbing, to the touch both feel the same - thin, soft and no any variation.
> 
> View attachment 4793001
> 
> 
> View attachment 4793002
> 
> 
> View attachment 4793003
> 
> 
> View attachment 4793004


Thanks! It sounds like if someone is buying one second hand, they won't know what kind they got. Those are gorgeous! I still want a nodini.


----------



## ksuromax

whateve said:


> Thanks! It sounds like if someone is buying one second hand, they won't know what kind they got. Those are gorgeous! I still want a nodini.


no, not a clue at all 
even for those who buy from the Luxury Closet (they are based in Dubai), it does not mean anything 
i wonder if those who sell with international shipping, sell compliant stuff, it this just flies under radar? BROWN, Matches, NAP, Italist...


----------



## whateve

ksuromax said:


> no, not a clue at all
> even for those who buy from the Luxury Closet (they are based in Dubai), it does not mean anything
> i wonder if those who sell with international shipping, sell compliant stuff, it this just flies under radar? BROWN, Matches, NAP, Italist...


I bet a lot slips through. Not every seller knows or complies with all regulations. I live in a state where python is banned. If a second hand seller doesn't identify their item as python, there is nothing to prevent them from selling and shipping to me.


----------



## JenJBS

ksuromax said:


> @whateve
> here we go!
> Monalisa, purchased here around 1.5-2 years ago, 100% lamb suede
> and, Atlantic, purchased last year in Italy, lining unconfirmed, but suspected to be pigskin
> they both have delicate smell of good leather, nothing peculiar, nor disturbing, to the touch both feel the same - thin, soft and no any variation.
> 
> View attachment 4793001
> 
> 
> View attachment 4793002
> 
> 
> View attachment 4793003
> 
> 
> View attachment 4793004



Bag Twin!   Love that MonaLisa Nodini!  And the blue is lovely as well.


----------



## ksuromax

JenJBS said:


> Bag Twin!   Love that MonaLisa Nodini!  And the blue is lovely as well.


thank you! 
it's a tad overlit, irl it's a lot darker, deeper blue


----------



## jbags07

Quick question, hope i am posting in the correct thread. So this is a never used large Veneta thats been stored for a few years. If i stuff tissue or towels in the bag and hang it, and start using it, these creases visible in both pix will come out?


----------



## indiaink

jbags07 said:


> Quick question, hope i am posting in the correct thread. So this is a never used large Veneta thats been stored for a few years. If i stuff tissue or towels in the bag and hang it, and start using it, these creases visible in both pix will come out?
> 
> View attachment 4794921
> View attachment 4794922


Yes. Just like our face creases disappear after we get out of bed in the morning. Leather is a skin...

@jbags07 Is this the one you've got headed your way?  It's BEAUTIFUL!


----------



## Nibb

indiaink said:


> Yes. Just like our face creases disappear after we get out of bed in the morning. Leather is a skin...
> 
> @jbags07 Is this the one you've got headed your way?  It's BEAUTIFUL!


I’m a bit jealous of this beauty. Condition is amazing.


----------



## jbags07

indiaink said:


> Yes. Just like our face creases disappear after we get out of bed in the morning. Leather is a skin...
> 
> @jbags07 Is this the one you've got headed your way?  It's BEAUTIFUL!


Woohoo! I thought so, and researched a bit. Just wanted to be sure. Yes, thank you she is on her way and i am SO excited! I will have the trifecta. Mini, medium, large Neros. Forever bags for me. Veneta love


----------



## JenJBS

jbags07 said:


> Woohoo! I thought so, and researched a bit. Just wanted to be sure. Yes, thank you she is on her way and i am SO excited! I will have the trifecta. Mini, medium, large Neros. Forever bags for me. Veneta love



Congratulations!   You've acquired a seriously enviable BV collection! Plus your other designers...


----------



## Nibb

jbags07 said:


> Woohoo! I thought so, and researched a bit. Just wanted to be sure. Yes, thank you she is on her way and i am SO excited! I will have the trifecta. Mini, medium, large Neros. Forever bags for me. Veneta love


Lucky you! Pristine Veneta, I love black Venetas so classic. Enjoy


----------



## jbags07

JenJBS said:


> Congratulations!   You've acquired a seriously enviable BV collection! Plus your other designers...





Nibb said:


> Lucky you! Pristine Veneta, I love black Venetas so classic. Enjoy



Thank you both so much   I do have some great bags from other brands as u mentioned Jen, but BV.... BV is my


----------



## RT1

Outstanding, my friend!     
So happy for you...this bag is just phenomenal!


----------



## ksuromax

who was asking about new Peach-y colour?? 
here it is, alone and side by side with Linoleum


----------



## ksuromax

and i got the answer for our question @grietje 
indeed, fluo green is a new colour of BV shoppers, boxes and envelopes


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> and i got the answer for our question @grietje
> indeed, fluo green is a new colour of BV shoppers, boxes and envelopes
> 
> View attachment 4795289
> 
> 
> View attachment 4795292


I just want a carrier bag   .


----------



## JenJBS

ksuromax said:


> who was asking about new Peach-y colour??
> here it is, alone and side by side with Linoleum
> 
> View attachment 4795285
> 
> 
> View attachment 4795286
> 
> 
> View attachment 4795288



Thank you!  Extremely helpful! Much more orange than I thought. Will have to reconsider color choice.


----------



## ksuromax

JenJBS said:


> Thank you!  Extremely helpful! Much more orange than I thought. Will have to reconsider color choice.


most welcome


----------



## southernbelle43

ksuromax said:


> who was asking about new Peach-y colour??
> here it is, alone and side by side with Linoleum
> 
> View attachment 4795285
> 
> 
> View attachment 4795286
> 
> 
> View attachment 4795288


THat is such a lovely peach color!


----------



## grietje

ksuromax said:


> and i got the answer for our question ...
> indeed, fluo green is a new colour of BV shoppers, boxes and envelope


Thank you! I was so curious I wrote Carmel about it.  I don’t like the spacing between Bottega and Veneta.  It’s too large. But the color and change seems in alignment with the overall edgier direction.


----------



## ksuromax

grietje said:


> Thank you! I was so curious I wrote Carmel about it.  I don’t like the spacing between Bottega and Veneta.  It’s too large. But the color and change seems in alignment with the overall edgier direction.


yes, the new font looks a bit off, and overall look is odd, but i think we'll get used to it at some point


----------



## jbags07

RTone said:


> Outstanding, my friend!
> So happy for you...this bag is just phenomenal!


Thank you i will post Pix once it arrives...


----------



## jbags07

ksuromax said:


> who was asking about new Peach-y colour??
> here it is, alone and side by side with Linoleum
> 
> View attachment 4795285
> 
> 
> View attachment 4795286
> 
> 
> View attachment 4795288


Love both if these colors....the pink does look pretty similar to Petal....and Linoleum is just


----------



## V0N1B2

grietje said:


> Thank you! I was so curious I wrote Carmel about it.  I don’t like the spacing between Bottega and Veneta.  It’s too large. But the color and change seems in alignment with the overall edgier direction.


Hmpf. It's just further proof that Bottega Veneta is no longer the brand for me.
It's been a great 10+ years.

Oh, and "linoleum"? a colour named after cheap vinyl flooring? How luxurious.


----------



## grietje

V0N1B2 said:


> Hmpf. It's just further proof that Bottega Veneta is no longer the brand for me...


You and me both.


----------



## RT1

V0N1B2 said:


> Hmpf. It's just further proof that Bottega Veneta is no longer the brand for me.
> It's been a great 10+ years.
> 
> Oh, and "linoleum"? a colour named after cheap vinyl flooring? How luxurious.



Sorry, but you made me laugh at your “linoleum” comment.
But, you‘re 100% correct.  

They had a color called “Cork” that looked just like cat vomit!


----------



## jbags07

V0N1B2 said:


> Hmpf. It's just further proof that Bottega Veneta is no longer the brand for me.
> It's been a great 10+ years.
> 
> Oh, and "linoleum"? a colour named after cheap vinyl flooring? How luxurious.


 You are so right! I do love the color itself, but i am laughing so hard now after reading your comment


----------



## jbags07

Nibb said:


> I’m a bit jealous of this beauty. Condition is amazing.


She is still making her way. I lucked out tho, the gal who sold it to me never used it, felt it was too big for her. So except for sitting in a closet for the last few years, she is brand new!


----------



## RT1

jbags07 said:


> She is still making her way. I lucked out tho, the gal who sold it to me never used it, felt it was too big for her. *So except for sitting in a closet for the last few years, she is brand new!*



How darned lucky can a person be???    
Incredible and I'm so happy for you!


----------



## Nibb

jbags07 said:


> She is still making her way. I lucked out tho, the gal who sold it to me never used it, felt it was too big for her. So except for sitting in a closet for the last few years, she is brand new!


Can’t wait to see a posting for it. How fun!


----------



## Nibb

jbags07 said:


> You are so right! I do love the color itself, but i am laughing so hard now after reading your comment


I’m sorry but limoleum was so horrible I kinda love it as a designer color name


----------



## loves

The perfect green. Was searching for this pair for weeks!


----------



## indiaink

NM


----------



## Nibb

The box art makes me twitch, doubtful anyone with graphic design training was involved


----------



## ksuromax

It's freaking scary... my son's 15 today!!
15!!! Gosh! when? how? 
i still remember that day/night as if it was last month, and now we have a 15 y/o young man! 
how time flies...


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> It's freaking scary... my son's 15 today!!
> 15!!! Gosh! when? how?
> i still remember that day/night as if it was last month, and now we have a 15 y/o young man!
> how time flies...


Congrats, you're just entering the "interesting" years   .


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> Congrats, you're just entering the "interesting" years   .


thanks! 
honestly, we expected a lot more "funny" things with the boy, but our 12 y/o girl is outdoing him by far!


----------



## southernbelle43

ksuromax said:


> It's freaking scary... my son's 15 today!!
> 15!!! Gosh! when? how?
> i still remember that day/night as if it was last month, and now we have a 15 y/o young man!
> how time flies...


You don't know how fast it goes from here on. Enjoy every minute!!


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> thanks!
> honestly, we expected a lot more "funny" things with the boy, but our 12 y/o girl is outdoing him by far!


Girls mature faster, give him time   .


----------



## southernbelle43

ksuromax said:


> thanks!
> honestly, we expected a lot more "funny" things with the boy, but our 12 y/o girl is outdoing him by far!


I have always said boys are SO much easier than girls.


----------



## ksuromax

southernbelle43 said:


> I have always said boys are SO much easier than girls.


well, he had his time when just born, for the first 3 months we didn't sleep AT ALL  
they girl was a pure joy as a baby, but now...


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> Girls mature faster, give him time   .


----------



## RT1

southernbelle43 said:


> I have always said boys are SO much easier than girls.



Well then, I wished we had a boy instead.
When our daughter hit puberty, then began the problems.

Late teens, she was Hell on Wheels! 
Now, she’s married and expecting her second child...(boy).
Her first is a darling little girl.
I told her to just get ready for the “fun” to begin!


----------



## southernbelle43

RTone said:


> Well then, I wished we had a boy instead.
> When our daughter hit puberty, then began the problems.
> 
> Late teens, she was Hell on Wheels!
> Now, she’s married and expecting her second child...(boy).
> Her first is a darling little girl.
> I told her to just get ready for the “fun” to begin!


I hear you!!


----------



## whateve

ksuromax said:


> thanks!
> honestly, we expected a lot more "funny" things with the boy, but our 12 y/o girl is outdoing him by far!





southernbelle43 said:


> I have always said boys are SO much easier than girls.





RTone said:


> Well then, I wished we had a boy instead.
> When our daughter hit puberty, then began the problems.
> 
> Late teens, she was Hell on Wheels!
> Now, she’s married and expecting her second child...(boy).
> Her first is a darling little girl.
> I told her to just get ready for the “fun” to begin!


Girls are much more difficult than boys! I have one boy and two girls. All are grown now, thank goodness! The teenage years were horrible, especially with the girls. They all got into trouble and gave us many sleepless nights. It makes you wish for the simpler days when they were babies.


----------



## muchstuff

RTone said:


> Well then, I wished we had a boy instead.
> When our daughter hit puberty, then began the problems.
> 
> Late teens, she was Hell on Wheels!
> Now, she’s married and expecting her second child...(boy).
> Her first is a darling little girl.
> I told her to just get ready for the “fun” to begin!


Try twin girls. In their mid twenties now but oh boy, the teen years...


----------



## muchstuff

whateve said:


> Girls are much more difficult than boys! I have one boy and two girls. All are grown now, thank goodness! The teenage years were horrible, especially with the girls. They all got into trouble and gave us many sleepless nights. It makes you wish for the simpler days when they were babies.


My Gramma always said little kids, little problems, big kids, big problems. How right she was...


----------



## ksuromax

RTone said:


> Well then, I wished we had a boy instead.
> When our daughter hit puberty, then began the problems.
> 
> Late teens, she was Hell on Wheels!
> Now, she’s married and expecting her second child...(boy).
> Her first is a darling little girl.
> I told her to just get ready for the “fun” to begin!


Vengeance!!!


----------



## ksuromax

whateve said:


> Girls are much more difficult than boys! I have one boy and two girls. All are grown now, thank goodness! The teenage years were horrible, especially with the girls. They all got into trouble and gave us many sleepless nights. It makes you wish for the simpler days when they were babies.


thank god in the place we live now it's hard to get into REAL trouble, it's very safe everywhere, and very secure!


----------



## RT1

whateve said:


> Girls are much more difficult than boys! I have one boy and two girls. All are grown now, thank goodness! The teenage years were horrible, especially with the girls. They all got into trouble and gave us many sleepless nights. It makes you wish for the simpler days when they were babies.



How true I know that is.     



muchstuff said:


> Try twin girls. In their mid twenties now but oh boy, the teen years...



Double trouble!    I don’t think I could have lived through that.  



ksuromax said:


> Vengeance!!!



Absolutely!!!


----------



## Nibb

muchstuff said:


> My Gramma always said little kids, little problems, big kids, big problems. How right she was...


The 60 kid who lives with me can be problematic  I don’t think he ever outgrew his teens


----------



## ksuromax

Nibb said:


> The 60 kid who lives with me can be problematic  I don’t think he ever outgrew his teens


60 kg? or, 60 y/o?


----------



## Nibb

ksuromax said:


> 60 kg? or, 60 y/o?


Y/O! DH is a big teenager, and always getting into something.


----------



## indiaink

Nibb said:


> The 60 yr old kid who lives with me can be problematic  I don’t think he ever outgrew his teens


Oh no sh%t!  I was told by a retired (for many years) man that I‘d better get used to it - retired men become teenagers again and stay that way. Mine retired in January.


----------



## RT1

Nibb said:


> Y/O! DH is a big teenager, and always getting into something.



You know, you can always think of it as an “adventure.”


----------



## JenJBS

southernbelle43 said:


> I have always said boys are SO much easier than girls.



When Mom got married, a friend told her that to have the 'full' parenting experience, she'd need to have both a girl and a boy. This friend had two boys and two girls. It was Dad's second marriage - he had both a boy and girl from the first marriage, and he agreed with the friend. Mom and Dad had my bother and me - one of each. Mom has said her friend was right - parenting a boy is different than parenting a girl.


----------



## southernbelle43

whateve said:


> Girls are much more difficult than boys! I have one boy and two girls. All are grown now, thank goodness! The teenage years were horrible, especially with the girls. They all got into trouble and gave us many sleepless nights. It makes you wish for the simpler days when they were babies.


THIS!


----------



## Nibb

indiaink said:


> Oh no sh%t!  I was told by a retired (for many years) man that I‘d better get used to it - retired men become teenagers again and stay that way. Mine retired in January.


Mine retires next year, he also rides bicycles


----------



## Nibb

ksuromax said:


> It's freaking scary... my son's 15 today!!
> 15!!! Gosh! when? how?
> i still remember that day/night as if it was last month, and now we have a 15 y/o young man!
> how time flies...


Did you have a party for him? Will he be driving a car anytime soon?


----------



## muchstuff

RTone said:


> How true I know that is.
> 
> 
> 
> Double trouble!   I don’t think I could have lived through that.
> 
> 
> 
> Absolutely!!!


Lots of wine helped.


----------



## Kimbashop

ksuromax said:


> It's freaking scary... my son's 15 today!!
> 15!!! Gosh! when? how?
> i still remember that day/night as if it was last month, and now we have a 15 y/o young man!
> how time flies...


I know what you mean— my son turned 15 July 2 and I still remember that night too.


----------



## ksuromax

Nibb said:


> Y/O! DH is a big teenager, and always getting into something.


 


Nibb said:


> Did you have a party for him? Will he be driving a car anytime soon?


we couldn't as out of 7 boys he asked only 2 said they were ok to go out, and yet one said last minute he wasn't coming either, so it was just 2 of them  but still better than sitting at home all alone... he needs to get a license, and that's 16 onwards, still have 1 year 


muchstuff said:


> Lots of wine helped.


oh, thank god, we're doing all right! 


Kimbashop said:


> I know what you mean— my son turned 15 July 2 and I still remember that night too.


Congrats!!


----------



## bisbee

My granddaughter turned 15 in May.  She was nice enough to tell me she could get her license in a year.    That isn’t quite correct, as my state has more restrictions now than when I was growing up, but it was enough to put fear into my heart!


----------



## Nibb

Orange messenger is famous! And she’s in good company too, thanks TPB made my morning.


----------



## muchstuff

Nibb said:


> View attachment 4801297
> 
> Orange messenger is famous! And she’s in good company too, thanks TPB made my morning.


Congrats, she deserves to be there!


----------



## RT1

@Nibb, your bag is simply gorgeous and congratulations for making to "cool kids" list with your beautiful bag!


----------



## Nibb

muchstuff said:


> Congrats, she deserves to be there!


Thank you! Not too bad for a 10 year old bag & A nod to TM designs and the Cervo being unique and classic.


----------



## Nibb

RTone said:


> @Nibb, your bag is simply gorgeous and congratulations for making to "cool kids" list with your beautiful bag!


Thank you!


----------



## indiaink

Nibb said:


> View attachment 4801297
> 
> Orange messenger is famous! And she’s in good company too, thanks TPB made my morning.


Lucky you!!!  My orange hunt continues!


----------



## Nibb

indiaink said:


> Lucky you!!!  My orange hunt continues!


No question you will find the perfect orange, maybe even an orange H bag


----------



## ksuromax

Nibb said:


> No question you will find the perfect orange, maybe even an orange H bag


----------



## Nibb

ksuromax said:


> View attachment 4801578


She’s already jumped ship with Celine & a red Picotin.


----------



## indiaink

Hey, I'm here ya know! I've freely admitted to "jumping ship".  I figure I've rounded out my collection nicely - (Old) Bottega Veneta, Hermes, and (Old) Celine, in that order. All belong to an (Old) Woman.


----------



## ksuromax

indiaink said:


> Hey, I'm here ya know! I've freely admitted to "jumping ship".  I figure I've rounded out my collection nicely - (Old) Bottega Veneta, Hermes, and (Old) Celine, in that order. All belong to an (Old) Woman.


who is the old woman here???


----------



## indiaink

ksuromax said:


> who is the old woman here???


----------



## Nibb

ksuromax said:


> who is the old woman here???





indiaink said:


>


Never old, always vintage.


----------



## indiaink

Nibb said:


> Never old, always vintage.


Oh yes, like a fine wine! I bow to the Quee...er, Princess!


----------



## indiaink

Found it! Hiding up in @muchstuff 's neck of the woods! Gosh knows how long it will take to get here.


----------



## RT1

indiaink said:


> Found it! Hiding up in @muchstuff 's neck of the woods! Gosh knows how long it will take to get here.
> 
> View attachment 4801748


If you used USPS for delivery, then it's anyone's guess?
They've been so erratic lately.


----------



## indiaink

RTone said:


> If you used USPS for delivery, then it's anyone's guess?
> They've been so erratic lately.


I don’t know - it’s a Canadian consignment company called Mine & Yours out of Vancouver - their web site doesn’t say how they ship.


----------



## RT1

indiaink said:


> I don’t know - it’s a Canadian consignment company called Mine & Yours out of Vancouver - their web site doesn’t say how they ship.



That doesn’t sound too promising!  
Perhaps @muchstuff can enlighten us on this?


----------



## jbags07

Hope this question is ok to pose on the  chat thread .....seeking advice from seasoned BVettes regarding odors in leather/linings of Venetas. Bag has not ever been used, sat for a few years in a closet, in a very humid country. Has a musty smell, on the leather, the lining, and dustbag. Ive read all the usual stuff, air it out, bought charcoal bags on amazon, baking soda, etc. its not horrible, but its definitely a musty smell. Bag is gorgeous otherwise tho.  

Does anyone know , if i send this to Modern, can they do anything to get the musty odor out? Giving the lining/leather a cleaning?  I will send them an email, but was curious before i proceed, if anyone here had luck with that....Or has any ideas....


----------



## ksuromax

jbags07 said:


> Hope this question is ok to pose on the  chat thread .....seeking advice from seasoned BVettes regarding odors in leather/linings of Venetas. Bag has not ever been used, sat for a few years in a closet, in a very humid country. Has a musty smell, on the leather, the lining, and dustbag. Ive read all the usual stuff, air it out, bought charcoal bags on amazon, baking soda, etc. its not horrible, but its definitely a musty smell. Bag is gorgeous otherwise tho.
> 
> Does anyone know , if i send this to Modern, can they do anything to get the musty odor out? Giving the lining/leather a cleaning?  I will send them an email, but was curious before i proceed, if anyone here had luck with that....Or has any ideas....


i had exactly the same "surprise" with one of my bags, which i kept eventually and do not plan to get rid of.
i used all means (sun/air, rice, soda, coffee) but the smell was very stubborn, only after a while it reduced and does not bother me now.


----------



## whateve

jbags07 said:


> Hope this question is ok to pose on the  chat thread .....seeking advice from seasoned BVettes regarding odors in leather/linings of Venetas. Bag has not ever been used, sat for a few years in a closet, in a very humid country. Has a musty smell, on the leather, the lining, and dustbag. Ive read all the usual stuff, air it out, bought charcoal bags on amazon, baking soda, etc. its not horrible, but its definitely a musty smell. Bag is gorgeous otherwise tho.
> 
> Does anyone know , if i send this to Modern, can they do anything to get the musty odor out? Giving the lining/leather a cleaning?  I will send them an email, but was curious before i proceed, if anyone here had luck with that....Or has any ideas....


The important thing is to make sure you have killed the mold. Sitting in sunlight should do that. Vinegar works great but might stain the lining. Once you have killed the mold, then any method will eventually get rid of the smell.


----------



## RT1

@whateve, is it mold that causes the musty smell in the leather/suede linings?
I have no idea and would like to know?

Not sure if this would be relevant or effective, but there is a company named Poo-Pourri, that has a product I use on my gym shoes and workout items.
It's name is Shoe-Pourri and will virtually eliminate any odors from your athletic shoes.
Will not harm leather and works great.

Also, has anyone tried Febreze?


----------



## indiaink

jbags07 said:


> Hope this question is ok to pose on the  chat thread .....seeking advice from seasoned BVettes regarding odors in leather/linings of Venetas. Bag has not ever been used, sat for a few years in a closet, in a very humid country. Has a musty smell, on the leather, the lining, and dustbag. Ive read all the usual stuff, air it out, bought charcoal bags on amazon, baking soda, etc. its not horrible, but its definitely a musty smell. Bag is gorgeous otherwise tho.
> 
> Does anyone know , if i send this to Modern, can they do anything to get the musty odor out? Giving the lining/leather a cleaning?  I will send them an email, but was curious before i proceed, if anyone here had luck with that....Or has any ideas....





whateve said:


> The important thing is to make sure you have killed the mold. Sitting in sunlight should do that. Vinegar works great but might stain the lining. Once you have killed the mold, then any method will eventually get rid of the smell.


My opinion is that time will take care of it - put those charcoal bags you bought in the bag, close it up, and leave it for a week.  I've used those before with great success.

Modern may clean it, but will most likely just replace the lining, as suede is not really water friendly and modern has high standards for repairs.

Mold has a very distinct odor; I don't believe this is mold, as you'd see it in/on the bag.


----------



## jbags07

First i have to say, all of you on the BV forum are always so gracious, kind, and helpful.  I can’t tell you all how much i appreciate you all. 

@indiaink, you are correct, i see no mold. Just a super strong musty must Odor, on the leather itself and the lining. Otherwise the bag is mint. Gorgeous. I just had a message chat with Modern. They said they could get the musty odor out of the bag no problem, that they've even removed cat urine from Venetas!  Which is almost impossible to do i guess.  They said $75-120 for the cleaning. I am kind of thinking it might be worth it to send it to them. This is a forever bag for me....

if i do send it in, one question? They recommended water proofing it. My initial reaction to that would be a NO....waterproofing changes the texture of the leather i think? Should i have it waterproofed, or pass on it?

thank you all again for your help


----------



## Nibb

RTone said:


> @whateve, is it mold that causes the musty smell in the leather/suede linings?
> I have no idea and would like to know?
> 
> Not sure if this would be relevant or effective, but there is a company named Poo-Pourri, that has a product I use on my gym shoes and workout items.
> It's name is Shoe-Pourri and will virtually eliminate any odors from your athletic shoes.
> Will not harm leather and works great.
> 
> Also, has anyone tried Febreze?


Shoe-Pourri spray or powder? I must get this ASAP! 
I have a stinker bag too so I’m following along.


----------



## indiaink

jbags07 said:


> First i have to say, all of you on the BV forum are always so gracious, kind, and helpful.  I can’t tell you all how much i appreciate you all.
> 
> @indiaink, you are correct, i see no mold. Just a super strong musty must Odor, on the leather itself and the lining. Otherwise the bag is mint. Gorgeous. I just had a message chat with Modern. They said they could get the musty odor out of the bag no problem, that they've even removed cat urine from Venetas!  Which is almost impossible to do i guess.  They said $75-120 for the cleaning. I am kind of thinking it might be worth it to send it to them. This is a forever bag for me....
> 
> if i do send it in, one question? They recommended water proofing it. My initial reaction to that would be a NO....waterproofing changes the texture of the leather i think? Should i have it waterproofed, or pass on it?
> 
> thank you all again for your help


Wow, I should have known Modern could do this! Are they recommending waterproofing the leather or the suede, did they say?  And what a good price!!!  If Modern is recommending waterproofing, they know their stuff, do it.


----------



## Nibb

jbags07 said:


> First i have to say, all of you on the BV forum are always so gracious, kind, and helpful.  I can’t tell you all how much i appreciate you all.
> 
> @indiaink, you are correct, i see no mold. Just a super strong musty must Odor, on the leather itself and the lining. Otherwise the bag is mint. Gorgeous. I just had a message chat with Modern. They said they could get the musty odor out of the bag no problem, that they've even removed cat urine from Venetas!  Which is almost impossible to do i guess.  They said $75-120 for the cleaning. I am kind of thinking it might be worth it to send it to them. This is a forever bag for me....
> 
> if i do send it in, one question? They recommended water proofing it. My initial reaction to that would be a NO....waterproofing changes the texture of the leather i think? Should i have it waterproofed, or pass on it?
> 
> thank you all again for your help


I recently had a stinky bag at supposedly the best place by where I live, $45 wasted, it was a joke. Moderns price seems very reasonable. Please let us know what you decide, I may ship mine off to them too.


----------



## jbags07

Nibb said:


> Shoe-Pourri spray or powder? I must get this ASAP!
> I have a stinker bag too so I’m following along.


Stinker bag, love it   Some do really have a stink!  I’ve seen some great bags on FP i’ve passed. On b/c they note a ‘musty odor’....we need to investigate this Shoe-Pourri! @RTone, its on Amazon? I will go look.....


----------



## indiaink

Nibb said:


> I recently had a stinky bag at supposedly the best place by where I live, $45 wasted, it was a joke. Moderns price seems very reasonable. Please let us know what you decide, I may ship mine off to them too.


And ... Modern could be considered a "Small Business", so you all are supporting America's best.


----------



## indiaink

I would think anything like a 'shoe pourri' or Febreze is masking the odor, not getting rid of it. IMO.


----------



## jbags07

Nibb said:


> I recently had a stinky bag at supposedly the best place by where I live, $45 wasted, it was a joke. Moderns price seems very reasonable. Please let us know what you decide, I may ship mine off to them too.


I was suprised when they quoted me, i thought it would be higher!  For this bag, its worth it, i am sending her in. And i will update here when i get her back, if her cleaning successfully removed the odors.


----------



## jbags07

indiaink said:


> Wow, I should have known Modern could do this! Are they recommending waterproofing the leather or the suede, did they say?  And what a good price!!!  If Modern is recommending waterproofing, they know their stuff, do it.



they said, they would waterproof ‘the bag’, so i assume thst means the outside leather...which is fine as long as it does not change the texture imo. I love how soft and buttery the Venetas get once broken in.



indiaink said:


> And ... Modern could be considered a "Small Business", so you all are supporting America's best.



 Especially, since NYC has been hit hard economically...Modern is no doubt feeling the economic impact , and sending business their way will be a help for sure....




indiaink said:


> I would think anything like a 'shoe pourri' or Febreze is masking the odor, not getting rid of it. IMO.



masking...good point.....i would rather eliminate the issue....


----------



## Nibb

jbags07 said:


> Stinker bag, love it   Some do really have a stink!  I’ve seen some great bags on FP i’ve passed. On b/c they note a ‘musty odor’....we need to investigate this Shoe-Pourri! @RTone, its on Amazon? I will go look.....


It’s on amazon, I have the page open, I desperately need stuff this for my DH. My super stinker came from my friends mom, she really wanted me to have it, a krim parachute, but yikes it smells bad, it’s been banished to a sealed tub under the bed.


----------



## Nibb

Speaking of stinky, sorry can’t help it


----------



## jbags07

Nibb said:


> It’s on amazon, I have the page open, I desperately need stuff this for my DH. My super stinker came from my friends mom, she really wanted me to have it, a krim parachute, but yikes it smells bad, it’s been banished to a sealed tub under the bed.


Oh, a krim parachute!  Once you retrieve her, would love to see pix.....musty smell? Smoke?  What are u using? Kitty litter? Baking soda?  I am really curious to see if your methods are successful. Older, stinky TM bags can be rescued and given new life ....

@muchstuff mentioned a really interesting method, i would be curious to try....a full moon bath. Apparently, this can very possibly remove bad odors...


----------



## jbags07

Nibb said:


> Speaking of stinky, sorry can’t help it
> View attachment 4803294


----------



## Nibb

jbags07 said:


> Oh, a krim parachute!  Once you retrieve her, would love to see pix.....musty smell? Smoke?  What are u using? Kitty litter? Baking soda?  I am really curious to see if your methods are successful. Older, stinky TM bags can be rescued and given new life ....
> 
> @muchstuff mentioned a really interesting method, i would be curious to try....a full moon bath. Apparently, this can very possibly remove bad odors...


I think most could use a full moon bath right now. 
	

		
			
		

		
	



Here’s the parachute, she’s not in bad condition just stinky a bit of edge cracking on the strap but overall clean in & out. I think it’s krim, but maybe demin, a grey blue for sure.


----------



## jbags07

Nibb said:


> I think most could use a full moon bath right now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4803331
> 
> Here’s the parachute, she’s not in bad condition just stinky a bit of edge cracking on the strap but overall clean in & out. I think it’s krim, but maybe demin, a grey blue for sure.


True, i might do a full moon bath myself next week 

ooohhh, beautiful bag!  Love, love the color. And style. I hope you can get the stinky out! She looks in great condition otherwise....


----------



## indiaink

Nibb said:


> I think most could use a full moon bath right now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4803331
> 
> Here’s the parachute, she’s not in bad condition just stinky a bit of edge cracking on the strap but overall clean in & out. I think it’s krim, but maybe demin, a grey blue for sure.


Coolio!  You know she'll never get less stinky sealed in a tub under the bed, yes?  I would sit her glorious self out on the back patio in the shade and let her enjoy the day!

Is the edge sealer that's cracked black, or - ?  That's an easy fix.  Such a beauty!


----------



## Nibb

indiaink said:


> Coolio!  You know she'll never get less stinky sealed in a tub under the bed, yes?  I would sit her glorious self out on the back patio in the shade and let her enjoy the day!
> 
> Is the edge sealer that's cracked black, or - ?  That's an easy fix.  Such a beauty!


Thank you and your right, set the bag free! The edge coating is the same color as the bag. It’s not bad but it bugs me. She could use a good cleaning too, a freshen up


----------



## indiaink

Nibb said:


> Thank you and your right, set the bag free! The edge coating is the same color as the bag. It’s not bad but it bugs me. She could use a good cleaning too, a freshen up


Ah, perhaps a spa visit to Modern as well! You should see what they'd quote to do the job. The (old BV) Parachute is such a classic bag, and this color -


----------



## whateve

indiaink said:


> I would think anything like a 'shoe pourri' or Febreze is masking the odor, not getting rid of it. IMO.


Febreze makes an unscented spray that really does remove odors. I've never sprayed it on BV linings. I've used it on fabric linings.


----------



## ksuromax

Can someone explain to me what the "full moon bath" is??


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> Can someone explain to me what the "full moon bath" is??


Ksuro there'a post I found on TPF where the OP said putting the bag outside overnight under a full moon will rid it of odours. Take away from that what you will...


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> Ksuro there'a post I found on TPF where the OP said putting the bag outside overnight under a full moon will rid it of odours. Take away from that what you will...



in the 21st century??


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> in the 21st century??


Suspend disbelief, all who enter here...


----------



## RT1

muchstuff said:


> Ksuro there'a post I found on TPF where the OP said *putting the bag outside overnight under a full moon will rid it of odours.* Take away from that what you will...



Leave a bag outside where I live and either a cat or opossum would just come by and urinate on it or chew it up.    
I've live trapped 2 opossums just in the last week eating tomatoes off my plants in my garden.   
They're now living comfortably by a creek outside the city limits.


----------



## muchstuff

RTone said:


> Leave a bag outside where I live and either a cat or opossum would just come by and urinate on it or chew it up.
> I've live trapped 2 opossums just in the last week eating tomatoes off my plants in my garden.
> They're now living comfortably by a creek outside the city limits.


I guess the idea is to make sure it's in a safe place  . I forgot a bag outside one night and nothing got to it but I wouldn't have been surprised to find a raccoon wearing it.


----------



## whateve

RTone said:


> Leave a bag outside where I live and either a cat or opossum would just come by and urinate on it or chew it up.
> I've live trapped 2 opossums just in the last week eating tomatoes off my plants in my garden.
> They're now living comfortably by a creek outside the city limits.


Ew, I hate opossums. Their eyes glow in the dark. They are so creepy.


----------



## southernbelle43

RTone said:


> Leave a bag outside where I live and either a cat or opossum would just come by and urinate on it or chew it up.
> I've live trapped 2 opossums just in the last week eating tomatoes off my plants in my garden.
> They're now living comfortably by a creek outside the city limits.


Last year we helped 14 squirrels relocate, lol.


----------



## ksuromax

southernbelle43 said:


> Last year we helped 14 squirrels relocate, lol.


hope, none of your bags gone missing after they re-located??


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> I guess the idea is to make sure it's in a safe place  . I forgot a bag outside one night and nothing got to it but I wouldn't have been surprised to find a raccoon wearing it.


----------



## ksuromax

RTone said:


> Leave a bag outside where I live and either a cat or opossum would just come by and urinate on it or chew it up.


or, both...


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> Suspend disbelief, all who enter here...


----------



## southernbelle43

ksuromax said:


> hope, none of your bags gone missing after they re-located??


Not a one!  But they went through about 50 pounds of bird seed before they "moved."  And just so everyone knows we used a humane cage to trap them and move them.


----------



## ksuromax

southernbelle43 said:


> Not a one!  But they went through about 50 pounds of bird seed before they "moved."  And just so everyone knows we used a humane cage to trap them and move them.


----------



## RT1

southernbelle43 said:


> Not a one!  But they went through about 50 pounds of bird seed before they "moved."  *And just so everyone knows we used a humane cage to trap them and move them.*



Same here.
Used a live trap baited with tuna fish.       Anything that "*stinks*" will attract live animals.   
The trap door goes down when they step on a hinge to get their "goodies.'
I don't believe in killing animals, just relocate the pesky critters.


----------



## southernbelle43

RTone said:


> Same here.
> Used a live trap baited with tuna fish.    Anything that "*stinks*" will attract live animals.
> The trap door goes down when they step on a hinge to get their "goodies.'
> I don't believe in killing animals, just relocate the pesky critters.


Same here. We caught a few chipmunks and let them go.  They don't eat much and are so darn cute  I am willing to feed them.  Until we moved here, I had never seen a chipmunk up close. I know they are "rodents" but they are precious. They often sit on top of the big rock and sun.  The previous owners put in this small "garden" for the wild animals (the yard is oversized).  We see it from the kitchen window when we eat.  Usually there are lots of flowers, but we are in between bloomings and it is raining here today.  Plus if anyone knows how to catch crows, let me know!  They are too smart.


----------



## indiaink

Crows are spirit animals. Do NOT anger them or ... well, they have their ways. Some folks here (@jburgh ) have actually been trained by their neighborhood crows to throw them peanuts in the evening. She shows up on the balcony right on time and they are waiting for her. I’ve seen it. 

If we’ve got full moon baths for handbags, we can have Crow Spirit Animals.

Seriously: Your yard is absolutely gorgeous!!!


southernbelle43 said:


> Same here. We caught a few chipmunks and let them go.  They don't eat much and are so darn cute  I am willing to feed them.  Until we moved here, I had never seen a chipmunk up close. I know they are "rodents" but they are precious. They often sit on top of the big rock and sun.  The previous owners put in this small "garden" for the wild animals (the yard is oversized).  We see it from the kitchen window when we eat.  Usually there are lots of flowers, but we are in between bloomings and it is raining here today.  Plus if anyone knows how to catch crows, let me know!  They are too smart.
> View attachment 4805453
> View attachment 4805454
> View attachment 4805455


----------



## RT1

indiaink said:


> Crows are spirit animals. Do NOT anger them or ... well, they have their ways. Some folks here (@jburgh ) have actually been trained by their neighborhood crows to throw them peanuts in the evening. She shows up on the balcony right on time and they are waiting for her. I’ve seen it.
> 
> If we’ve got full moon baths for handbags, we can have Crow Spirit Animals.
> 
> Seriously: Your yard is absolutely gorgeous!!!



Yes, crows are some smart birds indeed.
I put out wild bird seed for the blue jays, cardinals, and the crows actually beat all the others to it and eat the best things (peanuts and corn) before the others get the chance.  

I agree totally, your yard is simply gorgeous.   

Full moon baths for handbags....


----------



## muchstuff

southernbelle43 said:


> Same here. We caught a few chipmunks and let them go.  They don't eat much and are so darn cute  I am willing to feed them.  Until we moved here, I had never seen a chipmunk up close. I know they are "rodents" but they are precious. They often sit on top of the big rock and sun.  The previous owners put in this small "garden" for the wild animals (the yard is oversized).  We see it from the kitchen window when we eat.  Usually there are lots of flowers, but we are in between bloomings and it is raining here today.  Plus if anyone knows how to catch crows, let me know!  They are too smart.
> View attachment 4805453
> View attachment 4805454
> View attachment 4805455


Why would you want to catch crows?   That's one you can't relocate! Plus they use facial recognition and if you piss them off they pass that down to their progeny so they'll hate you too!


----------



## southernbelle43

muchstuff said:


> Why would you want to catch crows?   That's one you can't relocate! Plus they use facial recognition and if you piss them off they pass that down to their progeny so they'll hate you too!


Indeed!! They are really intelligent birds. And BIG.  We can tell our little Maltipoo that there are squirrels in the backyard and he will fly through the dog door and run the off.   If he sees 8-9 crows, he puts on the brakes and comes inside post haste, i.e., those darn things are huge!!


----------



## zooba

Our crows trained us to feed them when coyotes  were around. Started off with 1 crow. we moved and about 20 crows still show up and demand food when the see coyotes on our property.  Love them 

If you are shopping for anything. Amy from the Orlando outlet has been sending me photos of amazing inventory including knots


----------



## muggles

It’s so hard waiting! I think I’m the last place on UPS’s route!
My package from the RealReal is soon to be here!
Fingers crossed!

it’s here! I like it but, someone at the realreal is colorblind! They described it as red/cranberry! Haha! It’s some shade of orange! Ksuromax knows how I’ve been hunting China red! Well I thought this was a shade of red!
it’s a cesta, and a good size but a weird color! Pictures soon!


----------



## Nibb

ksuromax said:


> in the 21st century??


Maybe a bit of full moon magic would help.


----------



## Nibb

southernbelle43 said:


> Same here. We caught a few chipmunks and let them go.  They don't eat much and are so darn cute  I am willing to feed them.  Until we moved here, I had never seen a chipmunk up close. I know they are "rodents" but they are precious. They often sit on top of the big rock and sun.  The previous owners put in this small "garden" for the wild animals (the yard is oversized).  We see it from the kitchen window when we eat.  Usually there are lots of flowers, but we are in between bloomings and it is raining here today.  Plus if anyone knows how to catch crows, let me know!  They are too smart.
> View attachment 4805453
> View attachment 4805454
> View attachment 4805455


Your yard is spectacular! in my area that would be a park. Love the crows we also have a murder of them in our neighborhood, rowdy things but fun to watch we call them The Rolling Stones.


----------



## southernbelle43

Nibb said:


> Your yard is spectacular! in my area that would be a park. Love the crows we also have a murder of them in our neighborhood, rowdy things but fun to watch we call them The Rolling Stones.


Thnak you.  They can be so loud!!! One day they were driving me batty with the noise, so I went outside to see why. There was an owl perched on the fence and apparently the crows did not like that at all! It was daylight, so I was surprised to  see the owl.


----------



## southernbelle43

indiaink said:


> Crows are spirit animals. Do NOT anger them or ... well, they have their ways. Some folks here (@jburgh ) have actually been trained by their neighborhood crows to throw them peanuts in the evening. She shows up on the balcony right on time and they are waiting for her. I’ve seen it.
> 
> If we’ve got full moon baths for handbags, we can have Crow Spirit Animals.
> 
> Seriously: Your yard is absolutely gorgeous!!!


Thank you dear. I take no credit. I hate yard work. This is all done by DH.


----------



## muggles

My backyard has turkeys, crow, possum, foxes, bobcat, raccoon, deer, groundhog, rabbits and three feral cats! Of course I live in the country!
And I can’t forget the chipmunks and skunks! I live in a cabin on 10 acres
and not a soul around would know what a BV was! My husband managed to stick me in the most rural place he could find! Rural Retreat!
Nearest town is 12 miles and it has a whopping 6,000 population!
Fortunately my daughter and her husband live in Miami and occasionally I get to enjoy life in the fast lane! Lol!
Sorry for my rambling, felt like chatting and no one around!


----------



## indiaink

muggles said:


> My backyard has turkeys, crow, possum, foxes, bobcat, raccoon, deer, groundhog, rabbits and three feral cats! Of course I live in the country!
> And I can’t forget the chipmunks and skunks! I live in a cabin on 10 acres
> and not a soul around would know what a BV was! My husband managed to stick me in the most rural place he could find! Rural Retreat!
> Nearest town is 12 miles and it has a whopping 6,000 population!
> Fortunately my daughter and her husband live in Miami and occasionally I get to enjoy life in the fast lane! Lol!
> Sorry for my rambling, felt like chatting and no one around!
> 
> View attachment 4806903
> 
> 
> View attachment 4806904
> 
> 
> View attachment 4806905


Wow.


----------



## muggles

indiaink said:


> Wow.


It’s like living in Green Acres!


----------



## southernbelle43

muggles said:


> My backyard has turkeys, crow, possum, foxes, bobcat, raccoon, deer, groundhog, rabbits and three feral cats! Of course I live in the country!
> And I can’t forget the chipmunks and skunks! I live in a cabin on 10 acres
> and not a soul around would know what a BV was! My husband managed to stick me in the most rural place he could find! Rural Retreat!
> Nearest town is 12 miles and it has a whopping 6,000 population!
> Fortunately my daughter and her husband live in Miami and occasionally I get to enjoy life in the fast lane! Lol!
> Sorry for my rambling, felt like chatting and no one around!
> 
> View attachment 4806903
> 
> 
> View attachment 4806904
> 
> 
> View attachment 4806905


Muggles, I am in awe of where you live. What a blessing. I grew up in a place like that but after college I ended up in big cities for the rest of my life. This was the view from my childhood kitchen window.


----------



## Nibb

My backyard has turkeys, crow, possum, foxes, bobcat, raccoon, deer, groundhog, rabbits and three feral cats! Of course I live in the country!
And I can’t forget the chipmunks and skunks! I live in a cabin on 10 acres
and not a soul around would know what a BV was! My husband managed to stick me in the most rural place he could find! Rural Retreat!
Nearest town is 12 miles and it has a whopping 6,000 population!
Fortunately my daughter and her husband live in Miami and occasionally I get to enjoy life in the fast lane! Lol!
Sorry for my rambling, felt like chatting and no one around!

View attachment 4806903


View attachment 4806904


View attachment 4806905

[/QUOTE]
Looks like a lovely remote retreat, love all the critters.


----------



## muggles

southernbelle43 said:


> Muggles, I am in awe of where you live. What a blessing. I grew up in a place like that but after college I ended up in big cities for the rest of my life. This was the view from my childhood kitchen window.
> View attachment 4806920


Serene! Beautiful!


----------



## ksuromax

Nibb said:


> Maybe a bit of full moon magic would help.


and you, Brutus??


----------



## muggles

Miss Vesuvio Cesta has arrived! Part of me likes this bag, part of me says eh! Can anyone who has one tell me their opinion! Thank you


----------



## indiaink

muggles said:


> Miss Vesuvio Cesta has arrived! Part of me likes this bag, part of me says eh! Can anyone who has one tell me their opinion! Thank you
> View attachment 4808457


It's a pretty bag, but the *only* opinion that matters is yours, m'dear. If you don't love it ... you won't carry it.


----------



## muggles

indiaink said:


> It's a pretty bag, but the *only* opinion that matters is yours, m'dear. If you don't love it ... you won't carry it.


Your so right!


----------



## RT1

I'll second this opinion.    
It is indeed a gorgeous bag, but, if you don't really *LOVE*  it...then it's not for you!


----------



## muggles

RTone said:


> I'll second this opinion.
> It is indeed a gorgeous bag, but, if you don't really *LOVE*  it...then it's not for you!


Well I have a Nero veneta, one of the newer ones arriving this week. Pretty sure I’ll have no problem loving that!
the more I sit her and stare at Miss Cesta, the more she says hug me, love me!
No more for now, just took the ferry to ban island!


----------



## Nibb

muggles said:


> Miss Vesuvio Cesta has arrived! Part of me likes this bag, part of me says eh! Can anyone who has one tell me their opinion! Thank you
> View attachment 4808457


My convertible tote is Vesuvio. I really like the color sometimes I want a big blast of color. It’s all up to you and what you like.


----------



## muggles

Wow! Upon closer inspection vesuvio bag has been painted on all four corners with what appears to be nail polish! Should have known better!


----------



## southernbelle43

muggles said:


> Wow! Upon closer inspection vesuvio bag has been painted on all four corners with what appears to be nail polish! Should have known better!


Darn. And I assume the seller was not honest about the bag.  I hope you can get your money refunded.


----------



## Nibb

muggles said:


> Wow! Upon closer inspection vesuvio bag has been painted on all four corners with what appears to be nail polish! Should have known better!


Was it from TRR?


----------



## indiaink

muggles said:


> Wow! Upon closer inspection vesuvio bag has been painted on all four corners with what appears to be nail polish! Should have known better!


Oooo!!!  Can we see photos? How awful for you!


----------



## RT1

muggles said:


> Wow! Upon closer inspection vesuvio bag has been painted on all four corners with what appears to be nail polish! Should have known better!




SEND that baby back home immediately!     
This is just deceptive trade practices and do not tolerate it!   
From what company/seller did you obtain the bag from?


----------



## muggles

RTone said:


> SEND that baby back home immediately!
> This is just deceptive trade practices and do not tolerate it!
> From what company/seller did you obtain the bag from?


Therealreal and it goes back tomorrow! Here are three corners, covered with something, I’m assuming nail polish because it’s shiny. I didn’t inspect really close until I had it in full light! Living in a cabin everything is dark!






indiaink said:


> Oooo!!!  Can we see photos? How awful for you!


sure you can!


----------



## muggles

Nibb said:


> Was it from TRR?


It surely was!


----------



## indiaink

muggles said:


> Therealreal and it goes back tomorrow! Here are three corners, covered with something, I’m assuming nail polish because it’s shiny. I didn’t inspect really close until I had it in full light! Living in a cabin everything is dark!
> View attachment 4808883
> View attachment 4808884
> View attachment 4808885
> 
> 
> sure you can!


Oh SERIOUSLY these people thought they could get something past a BVette?  SERIOUSLY?  Faugh.


----------



## RT1

This is a disgusting thing when they send out merchandise that has obviously been covered up in this regard.

It’s almost like you cannot trust anyone anymore to be honest about the condition of their products.

I fully realize that “condition” is subjective, but this is an obvious defect!


----------



## southernbelle43

I hope you send the return with a scathing letter.


----------



## muchstuff

muggles said:


> Therealreal and it goes back tomorrow! Here are three corners, covered with something, I’m assuming nail polish because it’s shiny. I didn’t inspect really close until I had it in full light! Living in a cabin everything is dark!
> View attachment 4808883
> View attachment 4808884
> View attachment 4808885
> 
> 
> sure you can!


That's just pathetic, how could they expect that to pass?


----------



## RT1

southernbelle43 said:


> I hope you send the return with a scathing letter.



I’d make that letter so hot that it would burn the hands of the first person opening it.  
This is simply intolerable for any “reputable” retailer to send something out in this condition without a full disclosure!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

RTone said:


> if you don't really *LOVE*  it...then it's not for you!


Agree wholeheartedly.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

muggles said:


> Can anyone who has one tell me their opinion! Thank you


I've tried on this bag. I wanted to love it but it was much too big for me and it opens very wide. This color is gorgeous but you must love the bag enough to want to use it. For me, practicality is key and no matter how much I adore the color, if it is not functional, I'll not use it.


----------



## muggles

Does anyone own this bag? Would love to hear pros and cons!
Thank you


----------



## Brimson

Another pair to add to my growing Dodger collection. Lovely under the radar eBay purchase.


----------



## RT1

muggles said:


> Does anyone own this bag? Would love to hear pros and cons!
> Thank you
> View attachment 4810297



Would love to know some information on this one, as well!


----------



## muggles

RTone said:


> Would love to know some information on this one, as well!


Guess you and I are only likers!


----------



## RT1

muggles said:


> Guess you and I are only likers!



Surely someone will chime in soon.
Hello @muchstuff or @indiaink any info on this bag?


----------



## muchstuff

RTone said:


> Surely someone will chime in soon.
> Hello @muchstuff or @indiaink any info on this bag?


Sorry!


----------



## Nibb

muggles said:


> Does anyone own this bag? Would love to hear pros and cons!
> Thank you
> View attachment 4810297


I remember when it came out, it’s a pretty bag, have not seen one irl 








						Introducing the Brand New Bottega Veneta Bucket Bag - PurseBlog
					

A sure fire way to make me feel like I've been doing this for a really long time, is realizing that my first Bottega Veneta bag I bought after I started PurseBlog was in 2007 on a trip to Venice…




					www.purseblog.com


----------



## muggles

What do you think when ebay seller has pics of same bag listed twice?
One bag ended and second with the higher price is soon to end!
Same pics for both, listing reads the same! Is it a scam or what?


----------



## RT1

Nibb said:


> I remember when it came out, it’s a pretty bag, have not seen one irl
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Introducing the Brand New Bottega Veneta Bucket Bag - PurseBlog
> 
> 
> A sure fire way to make me feel like I've been doing this for a really long time, is realizing that my first Bottega Veneta bag I bought after I started PurseBlog was in 2007 on a trip to Venice…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.purseblog.com



You always seem to come to the rescue.  

Perhaps, I should have pinged you first.   
At least, now we know what the danged bag is called.


----------



## muggles

RTone said:


> You always seem to come to the rescue.
> 
> Perhaps, I should have pinged you first.
> At least, now we know what the danged bag is called.


So it’s just a bucket bag! Lol!


----------



## Nibb

RTone said:


> You always seem to come to the rescue.
> 
> Perhaps, I should have pinged you first.
> At least, now we know what the danged bag is called.


I’m no guru  just remember seeing this review, I always remember a red BV


----------



## RT1

muggles said:


> What do you think when ebay seller has pics of same bag listed twice?
> One bag ended and second with the higher price is soon to end!
> *Same pics for both, listing reads the same! Is it a scam or what?*



Somethings not quite right when this tomfoolery happens.     

Makes you want to question the seller's integrity.


----------



## whateve

muggles said:


> What do you think when ebay seller has pics of same bag listed twice?
> One bag ended and second with the higher price is soon to end!
> Same pics for both, listing reads the same! Is it a scam or what?


It might be the same listing I was watching. One was a buy it now and the other was an auction. I didn't think scam when I saw it.


----------



## muggles

One I was looking at had both bags on auction, one ending sooner at 550, same pic and listing at 750 ending two hours later! Both, same bag, listing 
Exact word for word, same pics!


----------



## muchstuff

whateve said:


> It might be the same listing I was watching. One was a buy it now and the other was an auction. I didn't think scam when I saw it.


Were they NWT? Someone just had multiples?


----------



## whateve

muchstuff said:


> Were they NWT? Someone just had multiples?


Not in the listings I saw. They were used items.


----------



## muchstuff

whateve said:


> Not in the listings I saw. They were used items.


Thanks, just curious.


----------



## muggles

Oh glory! When is the next full moon! Just got this veneta this morning!
It stinks! It smells like stinky stink weed pot! And the nasty smell of styling solution used for permanent waves!


----------



## muggles

Its a beautiful Veneta in really nice condition, but it stinks! I don’t want to return it because it’s really nice, there are no interior stains.


----------



## RT1

Better set it out tonight as the Moon is waning.     
Next Full Moon will be August 30 through September 4.  

Why, oh why, won't resellers disclose that a bag stinks to high Heaven!  
Good luck with the Full Moon spa, but if it were me, I'd be getting some Febreze and spraying that beauty.


----------



## jbags07

.


----------



## jbags07

southernbelle43 said:


> Muggles, I am in awe of where you live. What a blessing. I grew up in a place like that but after college I ended up in big cities for the rest of my life. This was the view from my childhood kitchen window.
> View attachment 4806920


Wow


----------



## jbags07

muggles said:


> Therealreal and it goes back tomorrow! Here are three corners, covered with something, I’m assuming nail polish because it’s shiny. I didn’t inspect really close until I had it in full light! Living in a cabin everything is dark!
> View attachment 4808883
> View attachment 4808884
> View attachment 4808885
> 
> 
> sure you can!


Horrible!  Send her back.


----------



## muggles

jbags07 said:


> Horrible!  Send her back.


Oh it went back!


----------



## jbags07

muggles said:


> Does anyone own this bag? Would love to hear pros and cons!
> Thank you
> View attachment 4810297


Love this bag!  Does it come with a shoulder strap? If not, that would be the only con i see...its beautiful. Could be a black hole uNless u buy an organizer for it


----------



## muggles

jbags07 said:


> Love this bag!  Does it come with a shoulder strap? If not, that would be the only con i see...its beautiful. Could be a black hole uNless u buy an organizer for it


Does come with shoulder strap!


----------



## RT1

muggles said:


> Oh it went back!



I really hate that this "stuff" keeps happening to you.    
Best of Luck on your next purchase...hopefully, it will be something nice, with no "touch-ups", or nasty smells.

You deserve a really great find without any issues!


----------



## jbags07

muggles said:


> Its a beautiful Veneta in really nice condition, but it stinks! I don’t want to return it because it’s really nice, there are no interior stains.
> 
> View attachment 4811504


Gorgeous!  If full moon does not work, send her to Modern for a Spa...definitely worth it....i still will probably do it with mine, but these little guys have been helping...i got them on amazon...they absorb odors nicely.


----------



## jbags07

muggles said:


> Does come with shoulder strap!


I think its a beautiful bag then....but, i am a terrible enabler


----------



## RT1

jbags07 said:


> Gorgeous!  If full moon does not work, send her to Modern for a Spa...definitely worth it....i still will probably do it with mine, but these little guys have been helping...i got them on amazon...they absorb odors nicely.
> View attachment 4811610



This just might do the trick
I've heard that the activated charcoal really does wonders with eliminating odors.


----------



## southernbelle43

RTone said:


> This just might do the trick
> I've heard that the activated charcoal really does wonders with eliminating odors.


I had to be a naysayer, but I bought some of these for a BV bag that I had and it did not help much at all. I tried about 5 different ideas and finally sold the bag.


----------



## southernbelle43

muggles said:


> Oh glory! When is the next full moon! Just got this veneta this morning!
> It stinks! It smells like stinky stink weed pot! And the nasty smell of styling solution used for permanent waves!
> 
> View attachment 4811481


I am so sorry that it smells like that. I sometimes wonder how that happens?? I can see someone spilling perfume or something in a bag, but a lot of times the bag has smells that make you wonder what on earth the person was using the bag for.


----------



## ksuromax

muggles said:


> Therealreal and it goes back tomorrow! Here are three corners, covered with something, I’m assuming nail polish because it’s shiny. I didn’t inspect really close until I had it in full light! Living in a cabin everything is dark!
> View attachment 4808883
> View attachment 4808884
> View attachment 4808885
> 
> 
> sure you can!


holy cr@p!! that's totally ridiculous!


----------



## muggles

southernbelle43 said:


> I am so sorry that it smells like that. I sometimes wonder how that happens?? I can see someone spilling perfume or something in a bag, but a lot of times the bag has smells that make you wonder what on earth the person was using the bag for.


She must have kept her stash in it! Lol! Seller says all BV stores smell like her bag! Told her I never went in one that smelled like pot! I’ve stuck some dryer sheets in pocket, used collonil to moisturize exterior and sprayed febreeze in it!
id put it outside for the moon cleanse but Polly Possum or Rita Raccoon would probably carry it off!


----------



## ksuromax

muggles said:


> Oh it went back!


where did it ship from? Asia?


----------



## ksuromax

RTone said:


> This just might do the trick
> I've heard that the activated charcoal really does wonders with eliminating odors.


it does, indeed, i always keep a couple of tabs in the fridge, never had any funny smells


----------



## jbags07

Since we are on the topic of nailpolished corners and undisclosed odors, i will post a warning here, although it should go in the shopping section i guess.
I am posting a link to a bag i bought on FP last month. Its listed To be in excellent condition. The pix show a bit of wear on the corners.
The bag is actually damaged. The wear on the corners is also worse than shown, lots of flaking, so i think they airbrush the photos. But the main issue, the bag has been bitten by a puppy or small dog, in 2 areas on tge bottom edging and a little bit on the bag area itself. The doggo got it twice....considering the area, the bag was likely being held and the pup jumped up and took a few chunks out of it. . When my babies were puppies they engaged in all kind of shenanigans so i can easily see how this could happen  
So i called and emailed them video and pix, b/c i wanted my layaway fee refunded. Once they saw the video, clearly showing undisclosed damage, they Immediately agreed. And relisted the bag with the exact same pix and description as when i bought it, no pix of the damage or mention of it. Otherwise, this bag is in beautiful condition. But considering the damage, IMO, the price should be considerably lower. The video shows the issues much better, as it can be tricky taking pix of black bags. So if anyone is interested in this bag and wants to see the damage, convo me and i am happy to email you the video.









						BOTTEGA VENETA Nappa Intrecciato Large Veneta Hobo Black
					

This is an authentic BOTTEGA VENETA Nappa Intrecciato Large Veneta Hobo in Black. This stylish hobo is crafted of signature intrecciato tightly woven leather in black with a matching looping shoulder strap. The top zipper opens to a beige suede interior with zipper and patch pockets. This...




					www.fashionphile.com


----------



## JenJBS

jbags07 said:


> Since we are on the topic of nailpolished corners and undisclosed odors, i will post a warning here, although it should go in the shopping section i guess.
> I am posting a link to a bag i bought on FP last month. Its listed To be in excellent condition. The pix show a bit of wear on the corners.
> The bag is actually damaged. The wear on the corners is also worse than shown, lots of flaking, so i think they airbrush the photos. But the main issue, the bag has been bitten by a puppy or small dog, in 2 areas on tge bottom edging and a little bit on the bag area itself. The doggo got it twice....considering the area, the bag was likely being held and the pup jumped up and took a few chunks out of it. . When my babies were puppies they engaged in all kind of shenanigans so i can easily see how this could happen
> So i called and emailed them video and pix, b/c i wanted my layaway fee refunded. Once they saw the video, clearly showing undisclosed damage, they Immediately agreed. And relisted the bag with the exact same pix and description as when i bought it, no pix of the damage or mention of it. Otherwise, this bag is in beautiful condition. But considering the damage, IMO, the price should be considerably lower. The video shows the issues much better, as it can be tricky taking pix of black bags. So if anyone is interested in this bag and wants to see the damage, convo me and i am happy to email you the video.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BOTTEGA VENETA Nappa Intrecciato Large Veneta Hobo Black
> 
> 
> This is an authentic BOTTEGA VENETA Nappa Intrecciato Large Veneta Hobo in Black. This stylish hobo is crafted of signature intrecciato tightly woven leather in black with a matching looping shoulder strap. The top zipper opens to a beige suede interior with zipper and patch pockets. This...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.fashionphile.com



How infuriating that they are relisting this without disclosing the damage!  Completely unethical!  And they are charging far, far too much, given the level of damage.


----------



## muggles

ksuromax said:


> where did it ship from? Asia?


The cesta was from therealreal! My veneta came from New York!


----------



## muggles

JenJBS said:


> How infuriating that they are relisting this without disclosing the damage!  Completely unethical!  And they are charging far, far too much, given the level of damage.


Wow! And I thought the cesta was bad! My stinky veneta was a bargain compared to FP price. It was under 800 and the entire bag is in excellent condition! It just stinks like skunk weed!


----------



## Nibb

muggles said:


> Wow! And I thought the cesta was bad! My stinky veneta was a bargain compared to FP price. It was under 800 and the entire bag is in excellent condition! It just stinks like skunk weed!


CBD version


----------



## indiaink

RTone said:


> Better set it out tonight as the Moon is waning.
> Next Full Moon will be August 30 through September 4.
> 
> Why, oh why, won't resellers disclose that a bag stinks to high Heaven!
> Good luck with the Full Moon spa, but if it were me, I'd be getting some Febreze and spraying that beauty.


NEVER spray anything like Febreze on a leather bag.  I know others may argue this point, but I’ve been working with leather a long time, and no, nononono. No.


----------



## indiaink

muggles said:


> Wow! And I thought the cesta was bad! My stinky veneta was a bargain compared to FP price. It was under 800 and the entire bag is in excellent condition! It just stinks like skunk weed!


Then using the money you saved, contact Modern Leather and get a quote to clean this up. It’s worth it. They aren’t being made anymore. You can DO this. Please, for all the remaining BVettes.


----------



## southernbelle43

muggles said:


> She must have kept her stash in it! Lol! Seller says all BV stores smell like her bag! Told her I never went in one that smelled like pot! I’ve stuck some dryer sheets in pocket, used collonil to moisturize exterior and sprayed febreeze in it!
> id put it outside for the moon cleanse but Polly Possum or Rita Raccoon would probably carry it off!


I would not dare put mine outside. The last few days something HUGE has been roosting on top of our pergola. It has to be a giant condor from the droppings it is leaving.  DH has had to scrub the deck every morning.


----------



## jbags07

indiaink said:


> NEVER spray anything like Febreze on a leather bag.  I know others may argue this point, but I’ve been working with leather a long time, and no, nononono. No.


Can one get febreeze out of suede? Any suede cleaners etc u recommend? Or another job for Modern?  I have a gorgeous Petrol Mini Cabat i got for a song, b/c the suede interior had staining, and whoever attempted to clean it, deodorized the heck out of it. It stinks like very strong febreeze. Might just be worth hsving Modern replace that bottom piece....


----------



## RT1

indiaink said:


> NEVER spray anything like Febreze on a leather bag.  I know others may argue this point, but I’ve been working with leather a long time, and no, nononono. No.


Duly noted and Thank You!


----------



## muggles

indiaink said:


> NEVER spray anything like Febreze on a leather bag.  I know others may argue this point, but I’ve been working with leather a long time, and no, nononono. No.


Did not spray anything on leather! Gave a shot on inside! Used Collonil on exterior! Nothing wrong with bag other than smell!


----------



## ksuromax

muggles said:


> The cesta was from therealreal! My veneta came from New York!


strange... 
it's typical for asian (Japanese in particular) sellers to keep all stuff in a big warehouse (hence usually no additional pics) where they can pick up musty smell, or some chemicals (probably to keep the rats/mice away?) due to storage, but NY? what do people do with their bags so they start stinking???


----------



## muggles

ksuromax said:


> strange...
> it's typical for asian (Japanese in particular) sellers to keep all stuff in a big warehouse (hence usually no additional pics) where they can pick up musty smell, or some chemicals (probably to keep the rats/mice away?) due to storage, but NY? what do people do with their bags so they start stinking???



If the bag stinks can’t imagine what her apartment smells like!
She insisted it smells like BV stores! Lol!


----------



## RT1

muggles said:


> Did not spray anything on leather! Gave a shot on inside! Used Collonil on exterior! Nothing wrong with bag other than smell!


I was referring to the inside of the bag when I suggested Febreze    ...but, the activated charcoal will probably do a better job.
I know better than to spray anything on the outside leather.


----------



## Nibb

ksuromax said:


> strange...
> it's typical for asian (Japanese in particular) sellers to keep all stuff in a big warehouse (hence usually no additional pics) where they can pick up musty smell, or some chemicals (probably to keep the rats/mice away?) due to storage, but NY? what do people do with their bags so they start stinking???


It sounds like she stored her bong in it.


----------



## ksuromax

muggles said:


> If the bag stinks can’t imagine what her apartment smells like!
> She insisted it smells like BV stores! Lol!


----------



## ksuromax

Nibb said:


> It sounds like she stored her bong in it.


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


>


You know my DH has to smell all of my bags when I get them as I have little sense of smell and he says several of my older BV bags have a strange scent (he says kind of like mild B.O., lovely ). I air them vigorously when I hear that. Could it be the suede lining?


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> You know my DH has to smell all of my bags when I get them as I have little sense of smell and he says several of my older BV bags have a strange scent (he says kind of like mild B.O., lovely ). I air them vigorously when I hear that. Could it be the suede lining?


to be honest, i haven't faced this with my bags, be it brand new, or second hand ones, except for 1 hobo (#7), that one had strong musty smell
i wouldn't blame the suede, as some of my bags are really old, and if there was something in the lining, it would have shown up by now


----------



## whateve

muchstuff said:


> You know my DH has to smell all of my bags when I get them as I have little sense of smell and he says several of my older BV bags have a strange scent (he says kind of like mild B.O., lovely ). I air them vigorously when I hear that. Could it be the suede lining?


Mine don't have a smell, and I am very sensitive to smells.


----------



## muggles

That’s the smell! Stink weed bong water!


----------



## muggles

Well, stuck a sock full of baking soda in the bag overnight! Smell not so bad this morning!


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> to be honest, i haven't faced this with my bags, be it brand new, or second hand ones, except for 1 hobo (#7), that one had strong musty smell
> i wouldn't blame the suede, as some of my bags are really old, and if there was something in the lining, it would have shown up by now


Good to know. I tend to think it’s probably due to storage!


----------



## Nibb

muchstuff said:


> Good to know. I tend to think it’s probably due to storage!


I’ve had two that had odors, one smelled a bit like a repair shop, didn't bother me, the other is the parachute from my friends mom, she had it stored It in a plastic tub in her garage at her very old beach house, other than those two like K new or used no odors.


----------



## muchstuff

Nibb said:


> I’ve had two that had odors, one smelled a bit like a repair shop, didn't bother me, the other is the parachute from my friends mom, she had it stored It in a plastic tub in her garage at her very old beach house, other than those two like K new or used no odors.


Mine came from online reseller sites so storage is a real possibility.


----------



## southernbelle43

ksuromax said:


> to be honest, i haven't faced this with my bags, be it brand new, or second hand ones, except for 1 hobo (#7), that one had strong musty smell
> i wouldn't blame the suede, as some of my bags are really old, and if there was something in the lining, it would have shown up by now


Every older BV bag I have bought (about 5-6 of them)has the same smell.  It is hard to define.   I have mentioned it before. Another poster said she knew what I was talking about and called it the BV smell.   But my newer BV Cabat does not have that it.


----------



## muchstuff

southernbelle43 said:


> Every older BV bag I have bought (about 5-6 of them)has the same smell.  It is hard to define.   I have mentioned it before. Another poster said she knew what I was talking about and called it the BV smell.   But my newer BV Cabat does not have that it.


This. I think I might have been part of that conversation. My memory sucks these days  .


----------



## southernbelle43

muchstuff said:


> This. I think I might have been part of that conversation. My memory sucks these days  .


Well my memory is gone too, so we will just accept that it was you, lol!!!  And we will be happy in our ignorance.


----------



## muchstuff

southernbelle43 said:


> Well my memory is gone too, so we will just accept that it was you, lol!!!  And we will be happy in our ignorance.


----------



## southernbelle43

muchstuff said:


>


Thanks for the hug. I truly need one this morning.


----------



## muchstuff

southernbelle43 said:


> Thanks for the hug. I truly need one this morning.


It’ll get better. Here’s an extra  .


----------



## Nibb

southernbelle43 said:


> Thanks for the hug. I truly need one this morning.


Here’s a third


----------



## southernbelle43

Nibb said:


> Here’s a third


Bless you.  Not going into personal details, but here on the home front devastating event has shattered family.  We will survive but we need the hugs.


----------



## muchstuff

southernbelle43 said:


> Bless you.  Not going into personal details, but here on the home front devastating event has shattered family.  We will survive but we need the hugs.


Oh my dear I’m so sorry. We’re all with you.


----------



## muggles

southernbelle43 said:


> Bless you.  Not going into personal details, but here on the home front devastating event has shattered family.  We will survive but we need the hugs.


More hugs!


----------



## southernbelle43

I feel the hugs and they help.  Thanks bag friends.  l


----------



## RT1

Nibb said:


> Here’s a third


And here is another one.


----------



## RT1

southernbelle43 said:


> Bless you.  Not going into personal details, but here on the home front devastating event has shattered family.  We will survive but we need the hugs.


I'll also add a prayer that the Lord watches over you and your family.


----------



## ksuromax

southernbelle43 said:


> Bless you.  Not going into personal details, but here on the home front devastating event has shattered family.  We will survive but we need the hugs.


----------



## southernbelle43

RTone said:


> I'll also add a prayer that the Lord watches over you and your family.


THat would be wonderful. He does answer prayers and sustains us in troubled times.


----------



## Nibb

southernbelle43 said:


> Bless you.  Not going into personal details, but here on the home front devastating event has shattered family.  We will survive but we need the hugs.


----------



## Kimbashop

southernbelle43 said:


> Every older BV bag I have bought (about 5-6 of them)has the same smell.  It is hard to define.   I have mentioned it before. Another poster said she knew what I was talking about and called it the BV smell.   But my newer BV Cabat does not have that it.


I think that other poster was me, I only own two BV Nodinis. The one I got (in my Avatar) had the most peculiar smell. I have a really sensitive nose and pick up on everything. To me it smelled a bit like when you have worn clothes to the beach and haven't washed them in a while -- a bit briney, yet artificial. How descriptive is that?!


----------



## Kimbashop

southernbelle43 said:


> Bless you.  Not going into personal details, but here on the home front devastating event has shattered family.  We will survive but we need the hugs.


so sorry to read this. Extra hug


----------



## muchstuff

Kimbashop said:


> I think that other poster was me, I only own two BV Nodinis. The one I got (in my Avatar) had the most peculiar smell. I have a really sensitive nose and pick up on everything. To me it smelled a bit like when you have worn clothes to the beach and haven't washed them in a while -- a bit briney, yet articifical. How descriptive is that?!


I’ll run that description past DH as he was having a hell of a time trying to describe it


----------



## southernbelle43

muchstuff said:


> I’ll run that description past DH as he was having a hell of a time trying to describe it


I am with your DH.  I cannot describe it either. It is strange, not offensive but STRANGE.


----------



## muchstuff

southernbelle43 said:


> I am with your DH.  I cannot describe it either. It is strange, not offensive but STRANGE.


Yeah he gets this really puzzled look on his face...


----------



## muggles

I pulled the suede lining out, used suede cleaner and a brush and now it smells much better! Going to take her out tomorrow!


----------



## BBBagHag

I bought those little charcoal bags from amazon and stuck them all over my closet and bag bins and they work really well! The musty smell disappears!


----------



## BBBagHag

southernbelle43 said:


> Bless you.  Not going into personal details, but here on the home front devastating event has shattered family.  We will survive but we need the hugs.


----------



## jbags07

southernbelle43 said:


> Bless you.  Not going into personal details, but here on the home front devastating event has shattered family.  We will survive but we need the hugs.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

southernbelle43 said:


> Bless you.


I'm so sorry to hear that. Hugs and love to you.


----------



## muggles

muggles said:


> I pulled the suede lining out, used suede cleaner and a brush and now it smells much better! Going to take her out tomorrow!


Had the bag on my shoulder while walking through an antique mall, had my mask on and couldn’t figure out the entire time what I was smelling.
Thought the dog had peed on it! Took it off and discovered it was the stinky bag. The leather smells as if it had been peed on! The bong smell wasn’t prevalent on the interior but by golly the exterior smelled like urine.


----------



## indiaink

muggles said:


> Had the bag on my shoulder while walking through an antique mall, had my mask on and couldn’t figure out the entire time what I was smelling.
> Thought the dog had peed on it! Took it off and discovered it was the stinky bag. The leather smells as if it had been peed on! The bong smell wasn’t prevalent on the interior but by golly the exterior smelled like urine.


I think it’s time to return this bag.


----------



## southernbelle43

Return that thing!


----------



## RT1

indiaink said:


> I think it’s time to return this bag.





southernbelle43 said:


> Return that thing!



Yep, definitely time to send 'er back.
Ugh, that smell would make me gag!


----------



## Nibb

muggles said:


> Had the bag on my shoulder while walking through an antique mall, had my mask on and couldn’t figure out the entire time what I was smelling.
> Thought the dog had peed on it! Took it off and discovered it was the stinky bag. The leather smells as if it had been peed on! The bong smell wasn’t prevalent on the interior but by golly the exterior smelled like urine.


They must had given it a full moon bath in @RTone neighborhood


----------



## muggles

Cured it! Vinegar and water, equal parts spray on wash rag and dab all over bag. Then a good moisturizer all over. Well did vinegar last night and smell not so bad, did another wipe down of vinegar and water. Smells so much better, then a good rubbing of collinil all over. Fingers crossed!


----------



## RT1

I sure hope this “cure” works out for you this time.


----------



## muggles

RTone said:


> I sure hope this “cure” works out for you this time.


Thank you my sweet friend! Hope your having a great Sunday!


----------



## RT1

If not, bring her by and I'll camp out with it outside during the next "Full Moon."  
Just to make sure no critter decides to "pee" near your bag.  

Much love and respect to you, my dear friend.


----------



## muggles

RTone said:


> If not, bring her by and I'll camp out with it outside during the next "Full Moon."
> Just to make sure no critter decides to "pee" near your bag.
> 
> Much love and respect to you, my dear friend.


Watch out I may take you up on that!


----------



## muggles

Has anyone seen this bag? It fascinates me!


----------



## southernbelle43

frenziedhandbag said:


> I'm so sorry to hear that. Hugs and love to you.


Thank you.


----------



## southernbelle43

muggles said:


> Has anyone seen this bag? It fascinates me!
> 
> View attachment 4814296


This is really pretty.


----------



## southernbelle43

muggles said:


> Cured it! Vinegar and water, equal parts spray on wash rag and dab all over bag. Then a good moisturizer all over. Well did vinegar last night and smell not so bad, did another wipe down of vinegar and water. Smells so much better, then a good rubbing of collinil all over. Fingers crossed!


I will remember this because I tried every other remedy in the world and it did not work on  mine.


----------



## BBBagHag

Yes! There’s one in black that I was fawning over - but I ❤️ this color!


muggles said:


> Has anyone seen this bag? It fascinates me!
> 
> View attachment 4814296


----------



## muggles

BBBagHag said:


> Yes! There’s one in black that I was fawning over - but I ❤ this color!


Is there a name for this bag? I’ve looked everywhere to no avail!


----------



## V0N1B2

muggles said:


> Is there a name for this bag? I’ve looked everywhere to no avail!


It's the Beverly Bag. Specifically, the Beverly 71/16 and the particular one you posted is in Vesuvio Cervo and was exclusive to the Beverly Hills boutique. It was originally created in 1971 and reintroduced in 2016 when BV opened their Beverly Hills Maison.


----------



## indiaink

V0N1B2 said:


> It's the Beverly Bag. Specifically, the Beverly 71/16 and the particular one you posted is in Vesuvio Cervo and was exclusive to the Beverly Hills boutique. It was originally created in 1971 and reintroduced in 2016 when BV opened their Beverly Hills Maison.
> View attachment 4814420


Welcome back, stranger. Was talking to J the other night and she opined she hadn’t seen you in MONTHS. MONTHS. We should plan a post-COVID get-together, somehow.  LOL. Next July?


----------



## muggles

V0N1B2 said:


> It's the Beverly Bag. Specifically, the Beverly 71/16 and the particular one you posted is in Vesuvio Cervo and was exclusive to the Beverly Hills boutique. It was originally created in 1971 and reintroduced in 2016 when BV opened their Beverly Hills Maison.
> View attachment 4814420


Thank you! Guess I’ll just continue to drool over this one! Awesome to know the info!


----------



## RT1

muggles said:


> Thank you! Guess I’ll just continue to drool over this one! Awesome to know the info!


We can drool together!


----------



## muggles

I’m excited! I won an auction for the BV red dog! I’ve always loved Ksuromax’s doggie! Now I have one coming to me! From Singapore, fingers crossed!


----------



## muggles

Does anyone else have this bag? Just received it this morning! It’s glorious, no smells! Don’t know anything about bag except it’s from 2016!


----------



## Nibb

muggles said:


> Does anyone else have this bag? Just received it this morning! It’s glorious, no smells! Don’t know anything about bag with exception it’s from 2016!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4815070


Oh wow! Gorgeous!


----------



## Nibb

My puddly BVs. Took this pic for my out of state bff.


----------



## muggles

Nibb said:


> View attachment 4815092
> 
> My puddly BVs. Took this pic for my out of state bff.


Beautiful


----------



## JenJBS

muggles said:


> Does anyone else have this bag? Just received it this morning! It’s glorious, no smells! Don’t know anything about bag except it’s from 2016!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4815070



That color!


----------



## RT1

muggles said:


> I’m excited! I won an auction for the BV red dog! I’ve always loved Ksuromax’s doggie! Now I have one coming to me! From Singapore, fingers crossed!


Outstanding and Congratulations!!!


----------



## RT1

Nibb said:


> View attachment 4815092
> 
> My puddly BVs. Took this pic for my out of state bff.



You know which bag that I have my eye on, don't you?  

What a fantastic collection of beauty you have here!


----------



## RT1

muggles said:


> Does anyone else have this bag? Just received it this morning! It’s glorious, no smells! Don’t know anything about bag except it’s from 2016!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4815070



Hey, you finally scored a "Home Run!"   

No Full Moon baths, no funky pee-pee smells,  no nail polish touch-ups  ...just pure perfection.   
And, this color is just to die for.   
You're one lucky gal!!!


----------



## V0N1B2

muggles said:


> Does anyone else have this bag? Just received it this morning! It’s glorious, no smells! Don’t know anything about bag except it’s from 2016!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4815070


Here's @Megs ' PurseBlog write up from a few years ago:








						Introducing the Brand New Bottega Veneta Bucket Bag - PurseBlog
					

A sure fire way to make me feel like I've been doing this for a really long time, is realizing that my first Bottega Veneta bag I bought after I started PurseBlog was in 2007 on a trip to Venice…




					www.purseblog.com


----------



## V0N1B2

indiaink said:


> Welcome back, stranger. Was talking to J the other night and she opined she hadn’t seen you in MONTHS. MONTHS. We should plan a post-COVID get-together, somehow.  LOL. Next July?


I'm around, there's just nothing really here on the forum for me anymore. There'sno excitement about going to the boutique to see the new season's bag or more importantly, shoes. Pouring over the lookbook with the SA... Other than a croc Piano Clutch, there's nothing I ever plan to buy again from BV unfortch. 
Yeah, I haven't been down to the States since mid-March. No Vegas/Palm Springs golf trip for me this fall. Ugh.  Next summer should be good, hopefully. The bf and I are planning a trip to Cambodia for  January 2022 - seems so far away now.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

V0N1B2 said:


> There'sno excitement about going to the boutique to see the new season's bag or more importantly, shoes.


So true. I sometimes pass by the boutique and felt zero urge to step in. I went last week; in a bid to see whether I can still try on the small loop with hardware but other than the Nodini, Veneta and Knot Clutch... Nothing is left.


----------



## ksuromax

muggles said:


> I’m excited! I won an auction for the BV red dog! I’ve always loved Ksuromax’s doggie! Now I have one coming to me! From Singapore, fingers crossed!


yeeeey!!


----------



## Nibb

muggles said:


> Beautiful





RTone said:


> You know which bag that I have my eye on, don't you?
> 
> What a fantastic collection of beauty you have here!


Thank you.


----------



## muchstuff

Nibb said:


> View attachment 4815092
> 
> My puddly BVs. Took this pic for my out of state bff.


Great collection!


----------



## jeune_fille

frenziedhandbag said:


> So true. I sometimes pass by the boutique and felt zero urge to step in. I went last week; in a bid to see whether I can still try on the small loop with hardware but other than the Nodini, Veneta and Knot Clutch... Nothing is left.



Imagine the horror of seeing the RTWs as well. From classy to trendy, from color to banality, from italian technique to british boredom. Though I am kinda glad because I almost had entire RTW of Pre Fall 18 (50% from the outlet price), Some pieces from Fall 18 and a lot of Cruise 2019 pieces  I am waiting for them to go 50% off in the outlet.

If you see DL's clothes, he put the year and season in the tag.  A sign that the clothes is only meant to be worn for that year and season???


----------



## Nibb

muchstuff said:


> Great collection!


Thank you


----------



## ksuromax

jeune_fille said:


> Imagine the horror of seeing the RTWs as well. From classy to trendy, from color to banality, from italian technique to british boredom. Though I am kinda glad because I almost had entire RTW of Pre Fall 18 (50% from the outlet price), Some pieces from Fall 18 and a lot of Cruise 2019 pieces  I am waiting for them to go 50% off in the outlet.
> 
> If you see DL's clothes, he put the year and season in the tag.  A sign that the clothes is only meant to be worn for that year and season???


at least he puts the date on the tag (rolling her eyes) Off-White states those in bold ON the clothes!...


----------



## frenziedhandbag

jeune_fille said:


> sign that the clothes is only meant to be worn for that year and season???


Time specific instead of timeless?


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Nibb said:


> My puddly BVs.


What a stunning collection. The oldies but all goodies.


----------



## jeune_fille

frenziedhandbag said:


> Time specific instead of timeless?


Yes haha.
Gosh, Ive got several wrong grammar on that post haha. Im becoming self critical and a grammar nazi.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

jeune_fille said:


> Im becoming self critical and a grammar nazi.


Nah, don't be. There are happier things to do. Chill.


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> How large an area does it cover ksuro? And how high?


let's carry on here  
it's pretty high area, there are 4 slopes of different difficulcy, a small area for the newbies and a snow park for the kids, plus a small flat area in that "park" is where they show the penguins (they are too cute for words!!)
pics from internet


----------



## ksuromax

outside...


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> How large an area does it cover ksuro? And how high?











						Ski Dubai - Wikipedia
					






					en.m.wikipedia.org


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> outside...
> 
> View attachment 4816758


DH says “when money’s not a problem...”


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> DH says “when money’s not a problem...”


yes!


----------



## RT1

This just "blows me away."     
You are so fortunate to live where you do.   
Everything in the world all in one area...fantastic!   

I'll definitely put this on "my bucket list" of places to go...but I'm going to have to agree with @muchstuff and her DH, "when money's not a problem!!!"


----------



## indiaink

@ksuromax that darned dinosaur did it to me ... yep, I've got The Pouch coming my way, again, and I won't let this one go. You have staged so many great photos, they just did me in!!!  Completely!


----------



## ksuromax

RTone said:


> This just "blows me away."
> You are so fortunate to live where you do.
> Everything in the world all in one area...fantastic!
> 
> I'll definitely put this on "my bucket list" of places to go...but I'm going to have to agree with @muchstuff and her DH, "when money's not a problem!!!"


A/C-ed bus stops, mind blowing water park on the artificial man-made island, the world tallest building (yet standing), gold vending machines...


----------



## ksuromax

indiaink said:


> @ksuromax that darned dinosaur did it to me ... yep, I've got The Pouch coming my way, again, and I won't let this one go. You have staged so many great photos, they just did me in!!!  Completely!


sorry


----------



## RT1

indiaink said:


> @ksuromax that darned dinosaur did it to me ... *yep, I've got The Pouch coming my way, again, and I won't let this one go.* You have staged so many great photos, they just did me in!!!  Completely!



You should have kept the darned first one...LOL.     

@ksuromax definitely has a way of influencing people to buy stuff...re, my Balenciaga Graffiti City Bag!   

Between @ksuromax and @muchstuff, I'm slowly going broke!!!


----------



## ksuromax

RTone said:


> You should have kept the darned first one...LOL.
> 
> @ksuromax definitely has a way of influencing people to buy stuff...re, my Balenciaga Graffiti City Bag!
> 
> Between @ksuromax and @muchstuff, I'm slowly going broke!!!


 i'm not gonna take ALL the blame on me!


----------



## RT1

ksuromax said:


> i'm not gonna take ALL the blame on me!


I’m letting you share the blame with @muchstuff.


----------



## ksuromax

RTone said:


> I’m letting you share the blame with @muchstuff.


very kind of you!


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> very kind of you!





RTone said:


> I’m letting you share the blame with @muchstuff.


 Notice I’m being oh so quiet here...tiptoeing away now...


----------



## Nibb

frenziedhandbag said:


> What a stunning collection. The oldies but all goodies.


Thank you, I used to go to the BV store in Carmel a couple of times a year and drool over the beautiful bags but my funds were going towards other things, I knew one day I’d have at least one bag.


----------



## Nibb

ksuromax said:


> let's carry on here
> it's pretty high area, there are 4 slopes of different difficulcy, a small area for the newbies and a snow park for the kids, plus a small flat area in that "park" is where they show the penguins (they are too cute for words!!)
> pics from internet
> 
> View attachment 4816744
> 
> 
> View attachment 4816745
> 
> 
> View attachment 4816746
> 
> 
> View attachment 4816753


That’s so crazy, those are some well fed and cared for penguins.


----------



## ksuromax

Nibb said:


> That’s so crazy, those are some well fed and cared for penguins.


they are extremely friendly, come to you for a cuddle, very happy birds! we have taken pics with them, they are SOOO cute!!


----------



## Nibb

ksuromax said:


> they are extremely friendly, come to you for a cuddle, very happy birds! we have taken pics with them, they are SOOO cute!!


That’s wonderful! Your kids must love it there, so much stuff for kids big and small, it’s nice to see how family friendly it is there.


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> Notice I’m being oh so quiet here...tiptoeing away now...


----------



## ksuromax

Nibb said:


> That’s wonderful! Your kids must love it there, so much stuff for kids big and small, it’s nice to see how family friendly it is there.


ridiculously expensive, but yes, ALL is at your disposal 
and very safe


----------



## muchstuff

Things don’t always go as planned...not sure how but we both walked away with minor cuts and bruises.


----------



## RT1

I'm so glad that neither one of you were seriously injured in this accident.    
Luck (or a Higher Power) was definitely on your side that day.   

I assume that your vehicle was declared a "total loss?"


----------



## V0N1B2

muchstuff said:


> Things don’t always go as planned...not sure how but we both walked away with minor cuts and bruises.
> View attachment 4818047


Deer? Or other vehicle?
Eek! Glad you and hubs are unharmed.


----------



## dolali

Oh muchstuff! Glad you both are okay! How scary!


----------



## muchstuff

RTone said:


> I'm so glad that neither one of you were seriously injured in this accident.
> Luck (or a Higher Power) was definitely on your side that day.
> 
> I assume that your vehicle was declared a "total loss?"


Oh yeah, time to shop for a new truck...


----------



## muchstuff

V0N1B2 said:


> Deer? Or other vehicle?
> Eek! Glad you and hubs are unharmed.


Don’t know really. Somehow we ended up crossing two lanes of oncoming traffic and I think we barrel rolled it in the ditch, it’s a bit hazy TBH. On the Hope-Princeton, just lucky the gal in the oncoming car was on the ball. Plus no semis oncoming, no cliff at that section, definitely lucked out!


----------



## muchstuff

dolali said:


> Oh muchstuff! Glad you both are okay! How scary!


Like a bad Disney ride .


----------



## muggles

God was with you! Take care!


----------



## Nibb

muchstuff said:


> Like a bad Disney ride .


Good lawd you rolled! How flipping scary, so glad you are both okay, take it easy the rest of today maybe tomorrow too.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

muchstuff said:


> definitely lucked out!


Oh gosh, this is so scary! I'm thankful that you and hubby are ok.


----------



## JenJBS

muchstuff said:


> Things don’t always go as planned...not sure how but we both walked away with minor cuts and bruises.
> View attachment 4818047



So glad you're ok! HUGS!   Clearly a vehicle well designed for safety!


----------



## Kimbashop

muchstuff said:


> Don’t know really. Somehow we ended up crossing two lanes of oncoming traffic and I think we barrel rolled it in the ditch, it’s a bit hazy TBH. On the Hope-Princeton, just lucky the gal in the oncoming car was on the ball. Plus no semis oncoming, no cliff at that section, definitely lucked out!


Oh dear, Muchstuff. so glad to hear you are both OK. How terrifying.


----------



## muchstuff

muggles said:


> God was with you! Take care!


Thanks!


----------



## southernbelle43

muchstuff said:


> Things don’t always go as planned...not sure how but we both walked away with minor cuts and bruises.
> View attachment 4818047


Thanks be to God.  So happy you were not seriously injured my friend.


----------



## muchstuff

Kimbashop said:


> Oh dear, Muchstuff. so glad to hear you are both OK. How terrifying.





Nibb said:


> Good lawd you rolled! How flipping scary, so glad you are both okay, take it easy the rest of today maybe tomorrow too.





frenziedhandbag said:


> Oh gosh, this is so scary! I'm thankful that you and hubby are ok.





JenJBS said:


> So glad you're ok! HUGS!   Clearly a vehicle well designed for safety!


Thanks all, this happened on Monday so we’re doing well, decided to spend another week in the Okanagan by way of recovery!


----------



## muchstuff

southernbelle43 said:


> Thanks be to God.  So happy you were not seriously injured my friend.


Thanks, we were really lucky!


----------



## southernbelle43

muchstuff said:


> Thanks, we were really lucky!


Yes you were!  Life will seem all the precious to you now.


----------



## muchstuff

southernbelle43 said:


> Yes you were!


Sitting there amidst broken glass and utter chaos and all I could think was “well there goes my Goyard”   . She actually came through just fine!


----------



## southernbelle43

muchstuff said:


> Sitting there amidst broken glass and utter chaos and all I could think was “well there goes my Goyard”   . She actually came through just fine!


Lol I am glad you still have a good sense of humor and your priorities are not scrambled. All kidding aside, I will say a little prayer of thanksgiving that you are alive to joke. Take care.


----------



## whateve

muchstuff said:


> Things don’t always go as planned...not sure how but we both walked away with minor cuts and bruises.
> View attachment 4818047


OMG! How scary!


----------



## muchstuff

whateve said:


> OMG! How scary!


I wouldn’t recommend it  .


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> Things don’t always go as planned...not sure how but we both walked away with minor cuts and bruises.
> View attachment 4818047


Good god!! this is incredible!! so happy you are safe and unharmed!!


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> Good god!! this is incredible!! so happy you are safe and unharmed!!


Thanks dear


----------



## loves

@muchstuff Very very very Glad you two came out of that unscathed


----------



## muchstuff

loves said:


> @muchstuff Very very very Glad you two came out of that unscathed


Thank you, it was quite the experience!


----------



## muggles

muchstuff said:


> Thank you, it was quite the experience!


Hope your feeling well after that horror! Take care


----------



## muggles

On the hunt for a Garda or Sloane, found a few but golly they still want 2,000 or more for those I’ve found!


----------



## muchstuff

muggles said:


> Hope your feeling well after that horror! Take care


Thanks. Doing quite well!


----------



## muchstuff

muggles said:


> On the hunt for a Garda or Sloane, found a few but golly they still want 2,000 or more for those I’ve found!


Keep looking! Any particular colour?


----------



## muggles

muchstuff said:


> Keep looking! Any particular colour?


No! Just a decent price!


----------



## Nibb

muggles said:


> On the hunt for a Garda or Sloane, found a few but golly they still want 2,000 or more for those I’ve found!


Keep looking, I’ve searched sometimes for over a year looking for something perfect, I think my Lauren took about a year of searching. Its got to be the right style, color, condition and I leave room in pricing for the perfect bag, some bags has cost much less than anticipated some a bit more but always worth it.


----------



## muchstuff

My friends here in BC’s Okanagan...


----------



## Kimbashop

muchstuff said:


> My friends here in BC’s Okanagan...
> 
> View attachment 4819881


That one got close! Awwww, Bambi.


----------



## muchstuff

Kimbashop said:


> That one got close! Awwww, Bambi.


They come to within a couple feet of me now. You see them on the front lawns of houses eating grass and whatever else strikes their fancy.


----------



## muggles

In my backyard today! Little turkeys! Where’s the cranberry sauce!  By the time I took the pic most were under the trees!


----------



## muchstuff

muggles said:


> In my backyard today! Little turkeys! Where’s the cranberry sauce!  By the time I took the pic most were under the trees!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4819977


So cute!


----------



## muggles

muchstuff said:


> So cute!


Love your deer! I have deer that I feed apples and bread!
I have lots of little beggars here in the country!
But, my hubby needs to cut the grass better! Lol!


----------



## muchstuff

muggles said:


> Love your deer! I have deer that I feed apples and bread!
> I have lots of little beggars here in the country!
> But, my hubby needs to cut the grass better! Lol!


They received cherries and watermelon today. I’ve been shaking the apricots out of the trees and now the deer follow me around.


----------



## Nibb

muchstuff said:


> My friends here in BC’s Okanagan...
> 
> View attachment 4819881





muggles said:


> In my backyard today! Little turkeys! Where’s the cranberry sauce!  By the time I took the pic most were under the trees!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4819977


I love the wildlife on the properties, baby turkeys and that deer, so cute!


----------



## Nibb

muggles said:


> No! Just a decent price!


I remembered this morning that I had seen a pretty grey Sloane in good condition for around $550 from brandearauction on eBay, I have not purchased from them but I have heard positive things. Unfortunately I didn’t mark the listing and I don’t believe they used Sloane in the listing title, I think I saw it on Friday. Happy Sloane hunting


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> They received cherries and watermelon today. I’ve been shaking the apricots out of the trees and now the deer follow me around.


now you are dear to them!


----------



## ksuromax

what happened toBV CS??? 
so pi$$ed... 
my infinity necklace broke down (the chain, 1 link opened) and i took it to BV for repairs, some time in October, they shipped it to Italy, and it came back in the end of December, soon after i found it was NOT properly welded, they simply closed the link without any hot work to keep it closed. Off it went back to BV as soon as we re-opened after lockdown! again shipped to Italy for repairs. Somewhere in May. 
A week ago i got a text from the SA that it arrived back, fixed and ready for pick up. 
I went to collect it today, and as soon as i touched it ...


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> what happened toBV CS???
> so pi$$ed...
> my infinity necklace broke down (the chain, 1 link opened) and i took it to BV for repairs, some time in October, they shipped it to Italy, and it came back in the end of December, soon after i found it was NOT properly welded, they simply closed the link without any hot work to keep it closed. Off it went back to BV as soon as we re-opened after lockdown! again shipped to Italy for repairs. Somewhere in May.
> A week ago i got a text from the SA that it arrived back, fixed and ready for pick up.
> I went to collect it today, and as soon as i touched it ...
> 
> 
> View attachment 4820553


Ouch.


----------



## southernbelle43

ksuromax said:


> what happened toBV CS???
> so pi$$ed...
> my infinity necklace broke down (the chain, 1 link opened) and i took it to BV for repairs, some time in October, they shipped it to Italy, and it came back in the end of December, soon after i found it was NOT properly welded, they simply closed the link without any hot work to keep it closed. Off it went back to BV as soon as we re-opened after lockdown! again shipped to Italy for repairs. Somewhere in May.
> A week ago i got a text from the SA that it arrived back, fixed and ready for pick up.
> I went to collect it today, and as soon as i touched it ...
> 
> 
> View attachment 4820553


Words fail me????


----------



## muggles

Nibb said:


> I remembered this morning that I had seen a pretty grey Sloane in good condition for around $550 from brandearauction on eBay, I have not purchased from them but I have heard positive things. Unfortunately I didn’t mark the listing and I don’t believe they used Sloane in the listing title, I think I saw it on Friday. Happy Sloane hunting


Thank you!


----------



## muggles

ksuromax said:


> what happened toBV CS???
> so pi$$ed...
> my infinity necklace broke down (the chain, 1 link opened) and i took it to BV for repairs, some time in October, they shipped it to Italy, and it came back in the end of December, soon after i found it was NOT properly welded, they simply closed the link without any hot work to keep it closed. Off it went back to BV as soon as we re-opened after lockdown! again shipped to Italy for repairs. Somewhere in May.
> A week ago i got a text from the SA that it arrived back, fixed and ready for pick up.
> I went to collect it today, and as soon as i touched it ...
> 
> 
> View attachment 4820553


----------



## muggles

Hot dam.....that stinks there must be someone local who can repair properly!


----------



## muggles

Well I’m a bad girl! I bought a Garda from Mercari! Good price due to arrive Tuesday! Sold the BV bucket to Yoogi’s closet, it was in perfect condition but I didn’t like it! On the other hand the Nero veneta is out of the isolation ward and recovering nicely! Speaking of recovering Muchstuff hope you aren’t feeling any ill after effects!


----------



## JenJBS

ksuromax said:


> what happened toBV CS???
> so pi$$ed...
> my infinity necklace broke down (the chain, 1 link opened) and i took it to BV for repairs, some time in October, they shipped it to Italy, and it came back in the end of December, soon after i found it was NOT properly welded, they simply closed the link without any hot work to keep it closed. Off it went back to BV as soon as we re-opened after lockdown! again shipped to Italy for repairs. Somewhere in May.
> A week ago i got a text from the SA that it arrived back, fixed and ready for pick up.
> I went to collect it today, and as soon as i touched it ...
> 
> 
> View attachment 4820553



HUGS. So sorry.


----------



## ksuromax

muggles said:


> Hot dam.....that stinks there must be someone local who can repair properly!


that's exactly what i told them! 
if i could travel, my friend could have fixed it in a minute (he's a goldsmith), but here i just don't want to risk and trust someone i don't know, but THEY must know and stand for the result!


----------



## muchstuff

muggles said:


> Well I’m a bad girl! I bought a Garda from Mercari! Good price due to arrive Tuesday! Sold the BV bucket to Yoogi’s closet, it was in perfect condition but I didn’t like it! On the other hand the Nero veneta is out of the isolation ward and recovering nicely! Speaking of recovering Muchstuff hope you aren’t feeling any ill after effects!


Seem to be doing OK, thanks!


----------



## indiaink

muggles said:


> Well I’m a bad girl! I bought a Garda from Mercari! Good price due to arrive Tuesday! Sold the BV bucket to Yoogi’s closet, it was in perfect condition but I didn’t like it! On the other hand the Nero veneta is out of the isolation ward and recovering nicely! Speaking of recovering Muchstuff hope you aren’t feeling any ill after effects!


Why are you a bad girl. ???

Was it the woven bucket?  Think its arrived to Yoogi’s yet?


----------



## indiaink

ksuromax said:


> that's exactly what i told them!
> if i could travel, my friend could have fixed it in a minute (he's a goldsmith), but here i just don't want to risk and trust someone i don't know, but THEY must know and stand for the result!


You go, woman. Make them stand for their work. And give you a future discount for your trouble.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

ksuromax said:


> tHEY must know and stand for the result!


This is so disappointing to hear. After service is equally, if not more important.


----------



## southernbelle43

muggles said:


> Well I’m a bad girl! I bought a Garda from Mercari! Good price due to arrive Tuesday! Sold the BV bucket to Yoogi’s closet, it was in perfect condition but I didn’t like it! On the other hand the Nero veneta is out of the isolation ward and recovering nicely! Speaking of recovering Muchstuff hope you aren’t feeling any ill after effects!


Well I hope Yoogi's made you a better offer than they did me for my Cabat bucket. It was ridiculously low so I am sitting on it. And it too is like new? I may try Fashionphile but they have always been lower than Yoogi's.


----------



## muchstuff

southernbelle43 said:


> Well I hope Yoogi's made you a better offer than they did me for my Cabat bucket. It was ridiculously low so I am sitting on it. And it too is like new? I may try Fashionphile but they have always been lower than Yoogi's.


But... I thought you loved your bucket


----------



## indiaink

southernbelle43 said:


> Well I hope Yoogi's made you a better offer than they did me for my Cabat bucket. It was ridiculously low so I am sitting on it. And it too is like new? I may try Fashionphile but they have always been lower than Yoogi's.


And see, I’ve had better luck with FP, mostly. Hmmm.


----------



## southernbelle43

indiaink said:


> And see, I’ve had better luck with FP, mostly. Hmmm.


I have heard others say that as well. Who can figure it out, not me.


----------



## ksuromax

indiaink said:


> You go, woman. Make them stand for their work. And give you a future discount for your trouble.


i doubt i need any discount from them 
nothing looks any attractive


----------



## muggles

indiaink said:


> Why are you a bad girl. ???
> 
> Was it the woven bucket?  Think its arrived to Yoogi’s yet?


It’ll arrive today! They offered more than I paid! I’m happy!


----------



## muggles

muchstuff said:


> But... I thought you loved your bucket


Used it a couple of days, it just didn’t float my boat! Afraid those little handles may come apart with just the metal clips!


----------



## indiaink

ksuromax said:


> i doubt i need any discount from them
> nothing looks any attractive


Geez, that's right. Because Daniel Lee.


----------



## RT1

ksuromax said:


> i doubt i need any discount from them
> nothing looks any attractive


 



indiaink said:


> Geez, that's right. Because Daniel Lee.



Agree completely.    While some may find the large weave and the enormous tent sized bags to be to their liking, the old BV that had style and panache has just completely vanished.


----------



## southernbelle43

RTone said:


> Agree completely.    While some may find the large weave and the enormous tent sized bags to be to their liking, the old BV that had style and panache has just completely vanished.


I agree and have totally left BV.


----------



## Nibb

ksuromax said:


> i doubt i need any discount from them
> nothing looks any attractive


I’m really shocked, your a long time customer, shoes, jewelry, scarfs, bags, SLGs and now a large pouch. Such a minor repair, shame on them, sorry they are putting you through this and tainting BV’s reputation at the same time. I wonder if any of the long term craftspeople still work for them or did they lay them off and turn the workshop into a factory.


----------



## RT1

Nibb said:


> I’m really shocked, your a long time customer, shoes, jewelry, scarfs, bags, SLGs and now a large pouch. Such a minor repair, shame on them, sorry they are putting you through this and tainting *BV’s reputation *at the same time. I wonder if any of the long term craftspeople still work for them or did they lay them off and turn the *workshop into a factory.*



Just guessing here, but I bet it's now an Italian sweatshop.    
A true craftsman would do as he/she were told, but they may not agree with the direction this idiot is taking the company.
You know, it all boils down to the almighty $ or lira/euro, whatever they use.   
As long as this Bozo is making the brand lots of cash, the company could probably care less.   
Cash/revenue is everything!


----------



## indiaink

RTone said:


> Just guessing here, but I bet it's now an Italian sweatshop.
> A true craftsman would do as he/she were told, but they may not agree with the direction this idiot is taking the company.
> You know, it all boils down to the almighty $ or lira/euro, whatever they use.
> As long as this Bozo is making the brand lots of cash, the company could probably care less.
> Cash/revenue is everything!


Daniel Lee is merely the creative director. He is not taking the company anywhere - he is only doing what he was hired to do. It's that man who's married to Selma Hayek who is doing this.


----------



## muggles

The bad girl got her Garda! I love it! I’d love one in some shade of red!


----------



## indiaink

muggles said:


> The bad girl got her Garda! I love it! I’d love one in some shade of red!
> View attachment 4821445


WOWZA! That's a beauty, for sure! The leather looks buttery soft and just yum!!!


----------



## muchstuff

muggles said:


> Used it a couple of days, it just didn’t float my boat! Afraid those little handles may come apart with just the metal clips!


Sorry, I was asking @southernbelle43  as she mentioned she asked for a quote on hers.


----------



## muggles

indiaink said:


> WOWZA! That's a beauty, for sure! The leather looks buttery soft and just yum!!!


It’s wonderful! Soft, buttery and smells delicious like leather! Thank you


----------



## muggles

muchstuff said:


> Sorry, I was asking @southernbelle43  as she mentioned she asked for a quote on hers.


I didn’t pay that much, mine was on an auction starting low and I was only bidder! Yoogi’s paid a bit more than I paid! If southernbell43 paid big price, then Yoogi’s isn’t so good!


----------



## southernbelle43

muchstuff said:


> Sorry, I was asking @southernbelle43  as she mentioned she asked for a quote on hers.


Sorry I did not pick up on that. I have no clue why I do not carry it. It is gorgeous, the right size, lightweight...everything I say I want in a bag. If I am brutally honest I think it is guilt.  I paid way too much for a pre owned bag....way too much. And every time I look at it, I think what the he-- was I thinking.  It isn't that I didn't  have the money.  It is just that I have a limit that is comfortable and this was WAY over it.  And logically I should keep it and use it until it falls apart or my DD gets it.  To sell it at a huge loss is worse than feeling guilty because I have it, lol. My name is Sherry and I am a weird bag lady!  Is there a group meeting for this?


----------



## muchstuff

southernbelle43 said:


> Sorry I did not pick up on that. I have no clue why I do not carry it. It is gorgeous, the right size, lightweight...everything I say I want in a bag. If I am brutally honest I think it is guilt.  I paid way too much for a pre owned bag....way too much. And every time I look at it, I think what the he-- was I thinking.  It isn't that I didn't  have the money.  It is just that I have a limit that is comfortable and this was WAY over it.  And logically I should keep it and use it until it falls apart or my DD gets it.  To sell it at a huge loss is worse than feeling guilty because I have it, lol. My name is Sherry and I am a weird bag lady!  Is there a group meeting for this?


Well, consider this...it’s bought and paid for. Why not use it as much as you want then if the urge strikes sell it at a later date instead of taking a loss now? You may not get as much as you would by selling it immediately but you’d have the joy of carrying a bag that seems to hit all the right markers for you. And you’d still end up getting something for it at the end of the day. And Lord knows we could all use a little extra joy right now...


----------



## southernbelle43

muchstuff said:


> Well, consider this...it’s bought and paid for. Why not use it as much as you want then if the urge strikes sell it at a later date instead of taking a loss now? You may not get as much as you would by selling it immediately but you’d have the joy of carrying a bag that seems to hit all the right markers for you. And you’d still end up getting something for it at the end of the day. And Lord knows we could all use a little extra joy right now...


Good advice!


----------



## muchstuff

southernbelle43 said:


> Good advice!


I’ve just done it so many times. Bought a bag and sold it for whatever reason without using it, even if I really liked it. We have to stop this madness     .


----------



## whateve

muchstuff said:


> I’ve just done it so many times. Bought a bag and sold it for whatever reason without using it, even if I really liked it. We have to stop this madness     .


If I turn around and sell it immediately it is because I really hated it and wanted it gone ASAP. Bags I'm not sure about I force myself to carry before getting rid of them.


----------



## muchstuff

whateve said:


> If I turn around and sell it immediately it is because I really hated it and wanted it gone ASAP. Bags I'm not sure about I force myself to carry before getting rid of them.


I’ve sold a few without carrying them.  Sometimes it’s because I don’t want to lessen the market value, which must mean on some level I’m thinking I’ll sell it? I have to admit to buying more than one bag because it was collectable and not something I personally wanted to carry. I’ve tried to stop that.


----------



## whateve

muchstuff said:


> I’ve sold a few without carrying them.  Sometimes it’s because I don’t want to lessen the market value, which must mean on some level I’m thinking I’ll sell it? I have to admit to buying more than one bag because it was collectable and not something I personally wanted to carry. I’ve tried to stop that.


That's why I prefer used bags over new. It won't make a difference to the value if I carry it, at least once. I have some collectable bags that I don't regret at all, but that is because I'm in love with vintage Coach.


----------



## muchstuff

whateve said:


> That's why I prefer used bags over new. It won't make a difference to the value if I carry it, at least once. I have some collectable bags that I don't regret at all, but that is because I'm in love with vintage Coach.


 Vintage Coach is great and at a reasonable price point. I have such a varied group of brands now that I can’t say for sure what it is I collect   .


----------



## muggles

muchstuff said:


> I’ve just done it so many times. Bought a bag and sold it for whatever reason without using it, even if I really liked it. We have to stop this madness     .


I do that way too much! I’m unable to see these bags in real life! Pics don’t always work!


----------



## southernbelle43

muchstuff said:


> I’ve just done it so many times. Bought a bag and sold it for whatever reason without using it, even if I really liked it. We have to stop this madness     .


Totally agree.


----------



## muchstuff

muggles said:


> I do that way too much! I’m unable to see these bags in real life! Pics don’t always work!


Yup sometimes that’s the reason too.


----------



## whateve

muchstuff said:


> Yup sometimes that’s the reason too.


Sometimes I get caught up in the hype on the forum and buy a bag that isn't really my style because everyone raves about it.


----------



## muchstuff

whateve said:


> Sometimes I get caught up in the hype on the forum and buy a bag that isn't really my style because everyone raves about it.


I’ve gotten interested in some styles that way as well.


----------



## southernbelle43

whateve said:


> Sometimes I get caught up in the hype on the forum and buy a bag that isn't really my style because everyone raves about it.


I have fallen  for that as well.


----------



## RT1

whateve said:


> Sometimes I get caught up in the hype on the forum and buy a bag that isn't really my style because everyone raves about it.


You know, that never happens to me!!!


----------



## southernbelle43

RTone said:


> You know, that never happens to me!!!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

muchstuff said:


> I’ve gotten interested in some styles that way as well.


The same for me.


----------



## muggles

Me!


----------



## V0N1B2

RTone said:


> You know, that never happens to me!!!


That for real never happens to me. Unfortunately I have to carefully plan out my purchases due to not being über wealthy.  I can't be swayed or enabled into buying anything. 
I've never sold a bag. I haven't impulse-bought anything that I never wore since my 20's.  Well except a pair of Ferragamo wedges that are so heavy you could use them as a fire-door stop.
I don't think I'm TPF material, sometimes I wonder why they still allow me to post here.
I'm starting to think there's something wrong with me.  I also have barely bought anything since the pandemic started. I recently bought two caftans which arrived in 9 days from New Jersey, and I bought  dress from Nova Scotia on August 7, paid $33 for the pleasure of shipping and it looks like it might be delivered tomorrow. So, yeah... the online shopping thing? No thanks.


----------



## ksuromax

i was buying various bags at the beginning of my journey, just because i knew about the brands and wanted to taste the blood (Prada, in particular), but soon after i understood it wasn't my cuppa, (almost) all gone by now (a couple of Gucci, Chanel, YSL, Prada)
BV and Bal turned out to be my home bay, i only sold a few of these 2 brands, which were completely NOT me, but i had to try them (all second hand) to see how they (style/size) feel and work in real life
Not a single bag i bought brand new is going to leave my closet ant time soon! i learn my lessons! and now i well know what is ME!


----------



## Narnanz

Sorry to interrupt everyones lovely chat with a stupid question....is there a BV maintenance or cleaning your BV thread?....I would like some advice and cant find a thread like that.


----------



## indiaink

Narnanz said:


> Sorry to interrupt everyones lovely chat with a stupid question....is there a BV maintenance or cleaning your BV thread?....I would like some advice and cant find a thread like that.


There's really not much - BV is, like most high quality leathers, relatively maintenance-free. There's this thread: Protecting the outside

Are you having a particular problem? We'd be glad to help!

ETA: You are not interrupting, by the way - we're all here in virtual BV world just waiting for questions like this.


----------



## southernbelle43

V0N1B2 said:


> That for real never happens to me. Unfortunately I have to carefully plan out my purchases due to not being über wealthy.  I can't be swayed or enabled into buying anything.
> I've never sold a bag. I haven't impulse-bought anything that I never wore since my 20's.  Well except a pair of Ferragamo wedges that are so heavy you could use them as a fire-door stop.
> I don't think I'm TPF material, sometimes I wonder why they still allow me to post here.
> I'm starting to think there's something wrong with me.  I also have barely bought anything since the pandemic started. I recently bought two caftans which arrived in 9 days from New Jersey, and I bought  dress from Nova Scotia on August 7, paid $33 for the pleasure of shipping and it looks like it might be delivered tomorrow. So, yeah... the online shopping thing? No thanks.



I admire your restraint. I have been an impulse buyer at various times, but thankfully my DH is like you and we make a good pair.


----------



## Narnanz

indiaink said:


> There's really not much - BV is, like most high quality leathers, relatively maintenance-free. There's this thread: Protecting the outside
> 
> Are you having a particular problem? We'd be glad to help!
> 
> ETA: You are not interrupting, by the way - we're all here in virtual BV world just waiting for questions like this.


Thank you...I got this authenticated here but am still on the fence about it because of the stains.
Just wanted opinion on whether it would clean up ok. I tend to use CPR for my Coach rehabs 


			https://designerwardrobe.co.nz/listings/858358/zip-around-wallet


----------



## indiaink

Narnanz said:


> Thank you...I got this authenticated here but am still on the fence about it because of the stains.
> Just wanted opinion on whether it would clean up ok. I tend to use CPR for my Coach rehabs
> 
> 
> https://designerwardrobe.co.nz/listings/858358/zip-around-wallet


Nope, that would not. The inside zipper marks and the wear on the piping - well, that piping would have to be replaced, and that's about a $200 job. The inside zipper mark would have to be painted. Modern Leather NYC (they do work for BV) could do all of this for you, but then add the cost of shipping from NZ...


----------



## Narnanz

indiaink said:


> Nope, that would not. The inside zipper marks and the wear on the piping - well, that piping would have to be replaced, and that's about a $200 job. The inside zipper mark would have to be painted. Modern Leather NYC (they do work for BV) could do all of this for you, but then add the cost of shipping from NZ...


Thank you...this is the advice I needed...I really appreciate it.


----------



## indiaink

@Nibb tried to PM you - wanted to let you know I've found a pristine orange Cervo Hobo! Haven't pulled the trigger yet, though - WHAT AM I WAITING FOR? My Money Tree to get itself togetha! Haven't received my burgundy Pouch, yet, for heaven's sake!

ETA: Of course I've pulled the trigger - between the burgundy Pouch and the orange Cervo Hobo it will be a very colorful review, of the old and the new!


----------



## JenJBS

indiaink said:


> @Nibb tried to PM you - wanted to let you know I've found a pristine orange Cervo Hobo! Haven't pulled the trigger yet, though - WHAT AM I WAITING FOR? My Money Tree to get itself togetha! Haven't received my burgundy Pouch, yet, for heaven's sake!
> 
> ETA: Of course I've pulled the trigger - between the burgundy Pouch and the orange Cervo Hobo it will be a very colorful review, of the old and the new!



I'm excited to see what the BV burgundy looks like irl! Congratulations on your new bags!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

indiaink said:


> will be a very colorful review, of the old and the new!


Looking forward to your reveal. I know how much you like orange!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

indiaink said:


> Modern Leather NYC (they do work for BV) could do all of this for you


Waiting to hear back from Modern. I checked to see if they can cover up some scuffs on cervo; and how much it will cost.


----------



## Nibb

A none bag post for the BV people who are fans of Carmel-by-the-Sea, a relative sent me this very smoky sunset picture taken in the hills of Carmel, two big wildfires in Monterey County and a huge fire in Big Sur, it’s not a good time to visit the Carmel store.


----------



## indiaink

Nibb said:


> View attachment 4823301
> 
> A none bag post for the BV people who are fans of Carmel-by-the-Sea, a relative sent me this very smoky sunset picture taken in the hills of Carmel, two big wildfires in Monterey County and a huge fire in Big Sur, it’s not a good time to visit the Carmel store.


Oh my. This is heartbreaking.


----------



## muchstuff

Nibb said:


> View attachment 4823301
> 
> A none bag post for the BV people who are fans of Carmel-by-the-Sea, a relative sent me this very smoky sunset picture taken in the hills of Carmel, two big wildfires in Monterey County and a huge fire in Big Sur, it’s not a good time to visit the Carmel store.


Not a good time for anyone with breathing issues! This fire broke out just a couple hours after we left our property in the Okanagan yesterday, it's across the lake from us. Grew from 10 to 1400 hectares very quickly. The photo was taken from our neighbour's balcony. Lots of folks on evacuation alert.


----------



## Nibb

muchstuff said:


> Not a good time for anyone with breathing issues! This fire broke out just a couple hours after we left our property in the Okanagan yesterday, it's across the lake from us. Grew from 10 to 1400 hectares very quickly. The photo was taken from our neighbour's balcony. Lots of folks on evacuation alert.
> 
> View attachment 4823325
> 
> 
> View attachment 4823325


That’s crazy, that’s your lake! I’m glad you had left before it started. Not much sleep for your poor neighbors.


----------



## muchstuff

Nibb said:


> That’s crazy, that’s your lake! I’m glad you had left before it started. Not much sleep for your poor neighbors.


I know it sounds weird but I would have liked to have been there to see it up close. It's horrible that it's happened (a threat every summer) and I'm cheering on the many people who have responded to help of course. But it would have been an experience to have seen something like that. It's kind of like California, the winds are much like what I imagine the Santa Anas to be like. Hot and gusting. It was in the high 30's celsius the last few days we were there.


----------



## Nibb

muchstuff said:


> I know it sounds weird but I would have liked to have been there to see it up close. It's horrible that it's happened (a threat every summer) and I'm cheering on the many people who have responded to help of course. But it would have been an experience to have seen something like that. It's kind of like California, the winds are much like what I imagine the Santa Anas to be like. Hot and gusting. It was in the high 30's celsius the last few days we were there.


The hot dry winds are brutal plus the fire makes its own weather. Durning a couple of the Malibu fires my friends and I would go to cliffs across the bay, the fires were far away but huge, they could be seen for miles. Fires are spectacles, I don’t think it’s weird that you want to see it. I was at a grocery store one night getting into my car, a lighting storm was over the ocean I sat in my car and watched the lightning show but then realized that Catalina island had been hit and was burning, freaked me out, quickly drove home and locked myself in the house and prayed the house wouldn’t get hit by lightning 
Prayers to your neighbors and the brave firefighters Glad you and your DH are safe, you’ve had a bit of excitement already this month.


----------



## V0N1B2

muchstuff said:


> I know it sounds weird but I would have liked to have been there to see it up close. It's horrible that it's happened (a threat every summer) and I'm cheering on the many people who have responded to help of course. But it would have been an experience to have seen something like that. It's kind of like California, the winds are much like what I imagine the Santa Anas to be like. Hot and gusting. It was in the high 30's celsius the last few days we were there.


My bff is in Osoyoos right now and she sent me a pic one one of our friends posted from her balcony in Penticton. It's looks crazy close to residential areas. We've got a few burning up this way too from the crazy lighting storm on Sunday night. It was a trip to watch it but it knew it would spark some blazes. Environment Canada posted an air quality statement for the area this afternoon.  Good thing everyone is already wearing their masks, right people? Right? 
Luckily it's supposed to rain tomorrow - of course it will, Thursdays are my golf days.


----------



## muchstuff

Nibb said:


> The hot dry winds are brutal plus the fire makes its own weather. Durning a couple of the Malibu fires my friends and I would go to cliffs across the bay, the fires were far away but huge, they could be seen for miles. Fires are spectacles, I don’t think it’s weird that you want to see it. I was at a grocery store one night getting into my car, a lighting storm was over the ocean I sat in my car and watched the lightning show but then realized that Catalina island had been hit and was burning, freaked me out, quickly drove home and locked myself in the house and prayed the house wouldn’t get hit by lightning
> Prayers to your neighbors and the brave firefighters Glad you and your DH are safe, you’ve had a bit of excitement already this month.


Thanks, yes, perhaps we can all just give the rest of 2020 a miss...


----------



## muchstuff

V0N1B2 said:


> My bff is in Osoyoos right now and she sent me a pic one one of our friends posted from her balcony in Penticton. It's looks crazy close to residential areas. We've got a few burning up this way too from the crazy lighting storm on Sunday night. It was a trip to watch it but it knew it would spark some blazes. Environment Canada posted an air quality statement for the area this afternoon.  Good thing everyone is already wearing their masks, right people? Right?
> Luckily it's supposed to rain tomorrow - of course it will, Thursdays are my golf days.


The fire started about 6 km north of OK Falls so yeah, pretty close to Penticton. Plus all of the houses on that side of the lake. And they’re calling for wind tomorrow...hope they’ve had some success this evening getting things under control.


----------



## ksuromax

I'm very sorry for the damage and natural deterioration caused by the fires, but i truly hope all are safe, people, animals and birds 
sending a vertual hug to all


----------



## ksuromax

on the other subject, i got a msg from the store manager today, my poor necklace is fixed, i believe this time it really is, plus the bracelet landed, and both got cleaned and polished (oh, those unsolicited favours!! i love my silver DARK and oxydized ) and ready for collection. Hope, no more disappointment for me


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> I'm very sorry for the damage and natural deterioration caused by the fires, but i truly hope all are safe, people, animals and birds
> sending a vertual hug to all


Thanks dear


----------



## indiaink

ksuromax said:


> on the other subject, i got a msg from the store manager today, my poor necklace is fixed, i believe this time it really is, plus the bracelet landed, and both got cleaned and polished (oh, those unsolicited favours!! i love my silver DARK and oxydized ) and ready for collection. Hope, no more disappointment for me


----------



## Nibb

ksuromax said:


> I'm very sorry for the damage and natural deterioration caused by the fires, but i truly hope all are safe, people, animals and birds
> sending a vertual hug to all


----------



## Nibb

V0N1B2 said:


> My bff is in Osoyoos right now and she sent me a pic one one of our friends posted from her balcony in Penticton. It's looks crazy close to residential areas. We've got a few burning up this way too from the crazy lighting storm on Sunday night. It was a trip to watch it but it knew it would spark some blazes. Environment Canada posted an air quality statement for the area this afternoon.  Good thing everyone is already wearing their masks, right people? Right?
> Luckily it's supposed to rain tomorrow - of course it will, Thursdays are my golf days.


I’m wearing my mask, not only does it help stop the Covid spread, it helps stop backside spread too.


----------



## indiaink

This is such a great story - brought tears to my eyes, happy tears.









						Viral video of Mankato man asking brother to be his best man
					

The amazing moment has been shared across the country.




					bringmethenews.com


----------



## muchstuff

Found this from 2012...when you have what I call "stupid money" (no offence to the wealthy out there   ).


----------



## frenziedhandbag

frenziedhandbag said:


> Waiting to hear back from Modern. I checked to see if they can cover up some scuffs on cervo; and how much it will cost.


The gorgeous green cervo sold, in a blink of an eye. Hopefully it went to a BVette and we can see a reveal. Modern Leather replied and quoted a range between USD90 to USD120 (subject to actual condition of item). I thought this is pretty reasonable.


----------



## indiaink

frenziedhandbag said:


> The gorgeous green cervo sold, in a blink of an eye. Hopefully it went to a BVette and we can see a reveal. Modern Leather replied and quoted a range between USD90 to USD120 (subject to actual condition of item). I thought this is pretty reasonable.


Was this on the ‘bay?


----------



## frenziedhandbag

indiaink said:


> Was this on the ‘bay?


On TRR. I forwarded the link to a friend whom loves green like me and the bag was gone...


----------



## Nibb

indiaink said:


> This is such a great story - brought tears to my eyes, happy tears.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Viral video of Mankato man asking brother to be his best man
> 
> 
> The amazing moment has been shared across the country.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bringmethenews.com


Oh so sweet!


----------



## Nibb

muchstuff said:


> Found this from 2012...when you have what I call "stupid money" (no offence to the wealthy out there   ).
> 
> View attachment 4824098


In my house that leash would get chewed, bed peed on and who knows what that bowl would turn into.


----------



## RT1

Nibb said:


> In my house that leash would get chewed, bed peed on and who knows what that bowl would turn into.


But, look at it this way...you'd be providing much needed entertainment for your precious rescue doggies.


----------



## Nibb

RTone said:


> But, look at it this way...you'd be providing much needed entertainment for your precious rescue doggies.


I’m pretty sure the little darling are part Chupacabra.


----------



## jbags07

Nibb said:


> View attachment 4815092
> 
> My puddly BVs. Took this pic for my out of state bff.


Wow, what a beautiful collection


----------



## jbags07

muchstuff said:


> Things don’t always go as planned...not sure how but we both walked away with minor cuts and bruises.
> View attachment 4818047





muchstuff said:


> Things don’t always go as planned...not sure how but we both walked away with minor cuts and bruises.
> View attachment 4818047


So glad you and DH are ok, a miracle you escaped unharmed


----------



## muchstuff

jbags07 said:


> So glad you and DH are ok, a miracle you escaped unharmed


Both of us are still a little sore but otherwise OK. Used up our share of luck for awhile I think.


----------



## jbags07

muchstuff said:


> Both of us are still a little sore but otherwise OK. Used up our share of luck for awhile I think.


Looking at that pic, unbelievable! I can’t imagine what it was like to go through that.    You both had guardian angels surrounding you for sure. And good thing you were in a big heavy duty truck too.  Sending you hugs my friend


----------



## muchstuff

jbags07 said:


> Looking at that pic, unbelievable! I can’t imagine what it was like to go through that.    You both had guardian angels surrounding you for sure. And good thing you were in a big heavy duty truck too.  Sending you hugs my friend


Thanks my friend


----------



## muggles

I’m so bad! Bought the little baby Garda in red on FP!


----------



## indiaink

muggles said:


> I’m so bad! Bought the little baby Garda in red on FP!


NM


----------



## muchstuff

muggles said:


> I’m so bad! Bought the little baby Garda in red on FP!


 Well it IS very cute...


----------



## Nibb

jbags07 said:


> Wow, what a beautiful collection


Thank you! I seem to gravitate towards the older bags, I just love them.


----------



## Nibb

Did anyone buy goodies from the Florida sale? Those wallets are so tempting.


----------



## indiaink

Nibb said:


> Did anyone buy goodies from the Florida sale? Those wallets are so tempting.


I would love to get the yellow wallet but it’s still too pricey for me, even with the 30% off. I went bag crazy last week so the Money Tree has burned down, only crispy ashes remain.


----------



## jbags07

Nibb said:


> Thank you! I seem to gravitate towards the older bags, I just love them.


Same here!


----------



## RT1

Nibb said:


> Did anyone buy goodies from the Florida sale? Those wallets are so tempting.





indiaink said:


> I would love to get the yellow wallet but it’s still too pricey for me, even with the 30% off. I went bag crazy last week so the Money Tree has burned down, only crispy ashes remain.



I know...I'd love to have one of those wallets, but, my Money Tree is like the one @indiaink has...only a few ashes remain.


----------



## Nibb

RTone said:


> I know...I'd love to have one of those wallets, but, my Money Tree is like the one @indiaink has...only a few ashes remain.


I slept on it, too much going on, not a time to indulge, but they are beauties.


----------



## indiaink

Too bad we don’t have a Sticky for “Diningroom Table Action Photos”.  I got my pretties today and unpacked everybody after DH went to bed, and then I hauled all the wrappings out to the bins as takeaway is tomorrow.

First of all, the Orange Cervo Hobo from AFF is a fine bag, but it’s FLUORESCENT orange, for heaven’s sake, and it’s going back should anyone want a little excitement in their life - should be back by Friday.

Secondly, the pouch - OMG - same as I felt about the black one - she’s smooshed in behind my wrinkly Cervo, but yeah, she’s a keeper. I will load her up tomorrow and take better shots hopefully - one of the very rare busy days/rest of the week going on, which is why I’m doing this at midnight, practically.


----------



## JenJBS

indiaink said:


> Too bad we don’t have a Sticky for “Diningroom Table Action Photos”.  I got my pretties today and unpacked everybody after DH went to bed, and then I hauled all the wrappings out to the bins as takeaway is tomorrow.
> 
> First of all, the Orange Cervo Hobo from AFF is a fine bag, but it’s FLUORESCENT orange, for heaven’s sake, and it’s going back should anyone want a little excitement in their life - should be back by Friday.
> 
> Secondly, the pouch - OMG - same as I felt about the black one - she’s smooshed in behind my wrinkly Cervo, but yeah, she’s a keeper. I will load her up tomorrow and take better shots hopefully - one of the very rare busy days/rest of the week going on, which is why I’m doing this at midnight, practically.
> 
> View attachment 4828059
> View attachment 4828061



Congratulations on your new beauties!    Enjoy!


----------



## Nibb

indiaink said:


> Too bad we don’t have a Sticky for “Diningroom Table Action Photos”.  I got my pretties today and unpacked everybody after DH went to bed, and then I hauled all the wrappings out to the bins as takeaway is tomorrow.
> 
> First of all, the Orange Cervo Hobo from AFF is a fine bag, but it’s FLUORESCENT orange, for heaven’s sake, and it’s going back should anyone want a little excitement in their life - should be back by Friday.
> 
> Secondly, the pouch - OMG - same as I felt about the black one - she’s smooshed in behind my wrinkly Cervo, but yeah, she’s a keeper. I will load her up tomorrow and take better shots hopefully - one of the very rare busy days/rest of the week going on, which is why I’m doing this at midnight, practically.
> 
> View attachment 4828059
> View attachment 4828061


Fluorescent? I wonder how that happened. Sorry, I guess the hunt continues. Your pouch looks really nice, great color.


----------



## muchstuff

muggles said:


> On the hunt for a Garda or Sloane, found a few but golly they still want 2,000 or more for those I’ve found!


There'a a Sloane on Yoogis this morning...

https://www.yoogiscloset.com/handba...trecciato-woven-nappa-leather-sloane-bag.html


----------



## muggles

muchstuff said:


> There'a a Sloane on Yoogis this morning...
> 
> https://www.yoogiscloset.com/handba...trecciato-woven-nappa-leather-sloane-bag.html


Thank you darling! Took a look, but I ended up buying a Montaigne from therealreal. The baby Garda while it was supposed to arrive today, is somewhere but not here! Already decided when it does show up to not accept and return back to FP. Alerted FP I’d be doing that. The nice SA at the Orlando outlet showed me one loaded, keys, a phone and a long wallet and it was packed! Have never seen a Montaigne in person, but TRR had such a deal on a black one! Got a deal on this wallet!


----------



## RT1

Oh, I've been so bad this morning.  
Incoming items from Lyla at the BV in Florida.   

I really recommend this young lady...she has a bubbly personality and will go the extra mile to help with pictures and information.


----------



## muggles

RTone said:


> Oh, I've been so bad this morning.
> Incoming items from Lyla at the BV in Florida.
> 
> I really recommend this young lady...she has a bubbly personality and will go the extra mile to help with pictures and information.


Yes she’s a sweetie! She showed me loads of things! I recommend her, too!
What did you get? Spill the beans! Come on!  
she showed me some beautiful bags, but prices were still rather high!
guess I’m stuck on recycled bags!


----------



## Nibb

RTone said:


> Oh, I've been so bad this morning.
> Incoming items from Lyla at the BV in Florida.
> 
> I really recommend this young lady...she has a bubbly personality and will go the extra mile to help with pictures and information.


Do you perhaps have a City Veneta heading your way?


----------



## Nibb

muggles said:


> Thank you darling! Took a look, but I ended up buying a Montaigne from therealreal. The baby Garda while it was supposed to arrive today, is somewhere but not here! Already decided when it does show up to not accept and return back to FP. Alerted FP I’d be doing that. The nice SA at the Orlando outlet showed me one loaded, keys, a phone and a long wallet and it was packed! Have never seen a Montaigne in person, but TRR had such a deal on a black one! Got a deal on this wallet!
> 
> View attachment 4828526


I saw a gal with denim-ish blue original style Montaigne not too long ago, got my attention, it’s a really beautiful bag, hope you like the one heading your way.


----------



## muchstuff

RTone said:


> Oh, I've been so bad this morning.
> Incoming items from Lyla at the BV in Florida.
> 
> I really recommend this young lady...she has a bubbly personality and will go the extra mile to help with pictures and information.


What did you buy???


----------



## Nibb

Lyla is bad! Metallic Gunmetal zip around wallet and purple card case heading my way! New Nodinis in shades of purple, blues and reds on sale too. Check out the unicorns in the middle row last shot!


----------



## Nibb

Sorry I thought I was posting to the shopping thread. My bad!


----------



## indiaink

Nibb said:


> View attachment 4828668
> View attachment 4828669
> 
> View attachment 4828677
> View attachment 4828694
> View attachment 4828695
> View attachment 4828676
> 
> 
> Lyla is bad! Metallic Gunmetal zip around wallet and purple card case heading my way! New Nodinis in shades of purple, blues and reds on sale too. Check out the unicorns in the middle row last shot!


Holy Mother of God.


----------



## muchstuff

Nibb said:


> View attachment 4828668
> View attachment 4828669
> 
> View attachment 4828677
> View attachment 4828694
> View attachment 4828695
> View attachment 4828676
> 
> 
> Lyla is bad! Metallic Gunmetal zip around wallet and purple card case heading my way! New Nodinis in shades of purple, blues and reds on sale too. Check out the unicorns in the middle row last shot!


Wow...


----------



## frenziedhandbag

indiaink said:


> It’s going back


Beautiful new-ins. Guess the hunt continues for your orange Cervo. It will surface, I'm sure!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Nibb said:


> Nodinis in shades of purple, blues and reds on sale too.


Congrats on your purchase! The last I checked of the nodinis was USD1199. Is it still the same price? I reckon the promotions should be the same across all outlets?


----------



## RT1

Nibb said:


> Do you perhaps have a City Veneta heading your way?


That one was so tempting, but I thought it was a little too large for me, so I passed on it.
It looked fantastic on Lyla.
She sent me so many pictures that i was in shock with all the beautiful items.

I actually came soooo darned close to getting this one, but we decided to go another direction.
I may yet go ahead and get it, as well.







But, instead I went for these two items.


----------



## Nibb

frenziedhandbag said:


> Congrats on your purchase! The last I checked of the nodinis was USD1199. Is it still the same price? I reckon the promotions should be the same across all outlets?



Thank you, I’m super excited, wanted a card case and wallet forever. 
Yes I believe that was the price she quoted. I was surprised at the wonderful colors still available.


----------



## whateve

Nibb said:


> View attachment 4828668
> View attachment 4828669
> 
> View attachment 4828677
> View attachment 4828694
> View attachment 4828695
> View attachment 4828676
> 
> 
> Lyla is bad! Metallic Gunmetal zip around wallet and purple card case heading my way! New Nodinis in shades of purple, blues and reds on sale too. Check out the unicorns in the middle row last shot!


What are the nodinis priced at?


----------



## frenziedhandbag

RTone said:


> But, instead I went for these two items.


Splendid choices. I prefer the brunito hardware anytime.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Nibb said:


> I was surprised at the wonderful colors still available.


Thank you. That was the price I was quoted as well. I'm just as surprised as you. Apparently in Europe outlets, a lot of colors are already sold out.


----------



## Nibb

RTone said:


> That one was so tempting, but I thought it was a little too large for me, so I passed on it.
> It looked fantastic on Lyla.
> She sent me so many pictures that i was in shock with all the beautiful items.
> 
> I actually came soooo darned close to getting this one, but we decided to go another direction.
> I may yet go ahead and get it, as well.
> 
> View attachment 4828887
> 
> 
> View attachment 4828892
> 
> 
> But, instead I went for these two items.
> 
> View attachment 4828896
> 
> 
> View attachment 4828897
> 
> View attachment 4828899
> 
> View attachment 4828908


nice choices! congratulations


----------



## RT1

Nibb said:


> nice choices! congratulations


Thank you so much, my dear friend.


----------



## JenJBS

Nibb said:


> Thank you, I’m super excited, wanted a card case and wallet forever.
> Yes I believe that was the price she quoted. I was surprised at the wonderful colors still available.



Yeah, those colors...        No one does colors like BV...


----------



## Nibb

whateve said:


> What are the nodinis priced at?


Im pretty sure she said $1199, she said the store also has double Nodinis not sure about the price.


----------



## indiaink

frenziedhandbag said:


> Congrats on your purchase! The last I checked of the nodinis was USD1199. Is it still the same price? I reckon the promotions should be the same across all outlets?


Is that after the 30% off?


----------



## indiaink

RTone said:


> That one was so tempting, but I thought it was a little too large for me, so I passed on it.
> It looked fantastic on Lyla.
> She sent me so many pictures that i was in shock with all the beautiful items.
> 
> I actually came soooo darned close to getting this one, but we decided to go another direction.
> I may yet go ahead and get it, as well.
> 
> View attachment 4828887
> 
> 
> View attachment 4828892
> 
> 
> But, instead I went for these two items.
> 
> View attachment 4828896
> 
> 
> View attachment 4828897
> 
> View attachment 4828899
> 
> View attachment 4828908


Love it all, but especially that yellow wallet. BV does such amazing yellows!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

indiaink said:


> Is that after the 30% off?


Yes. The regular outlet discount for now.


----------



## jbags07

indiaink said:


> Too bad we don’t have a Sticky for “Diningroom Table Action Photos”.  I got my pretties today and unpacked everybody after DH went to bed, and then I hauled all the wrappings out to the bins as takeaway is tomorrow.
> 
> First of all, the Orange Cervo Hobo from AFF is a fine bag, but it’s FLUORESCENT orange, for heaven’s sake, and it’s going back should anyone want a little excitement in their life - should be back by Friday.
> 
> Secondly, the pouch - OMG - same as I felt about the black one - she’s smooshed in behind my wrinkly Cervo, but yeah, she’s a keeper. I will load her up tomorrow and take better shots hopefully - one of the very rare busy days/rest of the week going on, which is why I’m doing this at midnight, practically.
> 
> View attachment 4828059
> View attachment 4828061


Love that Cervo, what a score....and that stinks about the orange! The color looks great in the pix, but if its very bright in person, hopefully you can find a better orange if u keep looking


----------



## jbags07

muggles said:


> Thank you darling! Took a look, but I ended up buying a Montaigne from therealreal. The baby Garda while it was supposed to arrive today, is somewhere but not here! Already decided when it does show up to not accept and return back to FP. Alerted FP I’d be doing that. The nice SA at the Orlando outlet showed me one loaded, keys, a phone and a long wallet and it was packed! Have never seen a Montaigne in person, but TRR had such a deal on a black one! Got a deal on this wallet!
> 
> View attachment 4828526


Great color!


----------



## jbags07

Nibb said:


> View attachment 4828668
> View attachment 4828669
> 
> View attachment 4828677
> View attachment 4828694
> View attachment 4828695
> View attachment 4828676
> 
> 
> Lyla is bad! Metallic Gunmetal zip around wallet and purple card case heading my way! New Nodinis in shades of purple, blues and reds on sale too. Check out the unicorns in the middle row last shot!


Oh boy thats some eye candy


----------



## jbags07

RTone said:


> That one was so tempting, but I thought it was a little too large for me, so I passed on it.
> It looked fantastic on Lyla.
> She sent me so many pictures that i was in shock with all the beautiful items.
> 
> I actually came soooo darned close to getting this one, but we decided to go another direction.
> I may yet go ahead and get it, as well.
> 
> View attachment 4828887
> 
> 
> View attachment 4828892
> 
> 
> But, instead I went for these two items.
> 
> View attachment 4828896
> 
> 
> View attachment 4828897
> 
> View attachment 4828899
> 
> View attachment 4828908


Beautiful!  Looking foward to your reveal.


----------



## jbags07

Nibb said:


> View attachment 4828668
> View attachment 4828669
> 
> View attachment 4828677
> View attachment 4828694
> View attachment 4828695
> View attachment 4828676
> 
> 
> Lyla is bad! Metallic Gunmetal zip around wallet and purple card case heading my way! New Nodinis in shades of purple, blues and reds on sale too. Check out the unicorns in the middle row last shot!


Woohoo!  Gunmetal will be just gorgeous, as will the purple card case. Share when they arrive please!


----------



## indiaink

Zoey says Happy National Dog Day, everyone!


----------



## JenJBS

indiaink said:


> Zoey says Happy National Dog Day, everyone!
> View attachment 4829681



Hello, beautiful Zoey!


----------



## JenJBS

In honor of National Dog Day, a couple pics of Diggity - my friend's dog.

As you can see, I'm 'terrified' of this 'vicious' Pittie 'attacking' me...


----------



## indiaink

JenJBS said:


> In honor of National Dog Day, a couple pics of Diggity - my friend's dog.
> 
> As you can see, I'm 'terrified' of this 'vicious' Pittie 'attacking' me...
> View attachment 4829710
> View attachment 4829716
> View attachment 4829722


Serious lovin’ going on there! Love these guys! Lovers From Day One!!!


----------



## JenJBS

indiaink said:


> Serious lovin’ going on there! Love these guys! Lovers From Day One!!!



Agreed!    The Digs will find you, and he will lick you!


----------



## Nibb

JenJBS said:


> In honor of National Dog Day, a couple pics of Diggity - my friend's dog.
> 
> As you can see, I'm 'terrified' of this 'vicious' Pittie 'attacking' me...
> View attachment 4829710
> View attachment 4829716
> View attachment 4829722


Oh sweet pibble! He loves you, great pic!


----------



## Nibb

indiaink said:


> Zoey says Happy National Dog Day, everyone!
> View attachment 4829681


Such a sweet face


----------



## Nibb

Okay please don’t Judge, we foster rescued street dogs, we aren’t very good at it, we have a high failure rate but a fun filled house. Happy international dog day from our pack, top to bottom, Vinnie, the real Nibb aka the Nibbler, Chia-pet our little blind guy Hot Rod.


----------



## RT1

@Nibb Good on you for doing this.     
You and your Hubs are truly great people for doing this.   
I'm proud of you both!


----------



## indiaink

Nibb said:


> View attachment 4829737
> View attachment 4829738
> View attachment 4829739
> View attachment 4829740
> 
> Okay please don’t Judge, we foster rescued street dogs, we aren’t very good at it, we have a high failure rate but a fun filled house. Happy international dog day from our pack, top to bottom, Vinnie, the real Nibb aka the Nibbler, Chia-pet our little blind guy Hot Rod.


OMG you are ME! I cannot foster dogs. I would keep them all. My husband would leave me. You have DEFINITELY got a great pack, right there! LOVE THEM ALL!!!!!!


----------



## indiaink

I guess to be fair to Doofus Boy Dog, AKA Rhyn, I should show him off too ...


----------



## JenJBS

Nibb said:


> Oh sweet pibble! He loves you, great pic!



Thank you!    He is sweet.


----------



## JenJBS

Nibb said:


> View attachment 4829737
> View attachment 4829738
> View attachment 4829739
> View attachment 4829740
> 
> Okay please don’t Judge, we foster rescued street dogs, we aren’t very good at it, we have a high failure rate but a fun filled house. Happy international dog day from our pack, top to bottom, Vinnie, the real Nibb aka the Nibbler, Chia-pet our little blind guy Hot Rod.



This is a situation where having a high failure rate is a great thing! Such sweet faces!


----------



## JenJBS

indiaink said:


> I guess to be fair to Doofus Boy Dog, AKA Rhyn, I should show him off too ...
> 
> View attachment 4829753



Hello, Handsome!


----------



## Nibb

indiaink said:


> I guess to be fair to Doofus Boy Dog, AKA Rhyn, I should show him off too ...
> 
> View attachment 4829753


What a handsome guy


----------



## muggles

My little Chessie!


----------



## Nibb

indiaink said:


> OMG you are ME! I cannot foster dogs. I would keep them all. My husband would leave me. You have DEFINITELY got a great pack, right there! LOVE THEM ALL!!!!!!


Thank you, fostering is fun, just keep the bags & shoes out of harms way! We don‘t have a problem letting puppies go to homes, but older dogs who already have had a rough ride quickly feel at home. Right now we are full.


----------



## Nibb

muggles said:


> My little Chessie!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4829782


Cocker pug? Cute!


----------



## muggles

Nibb said:


> Cocker pug? Cute!


Thank you! She was supposed to be a shih tzu but I’m sure she’s mixed with something! The pic in my avatar was her best buddy for 6 years. Hooper crossed the rainbow bridge , a few weeks ago! This little bugger has me hand feeding her, I think she’s still grieving!


----------



## ksuromax

fantastic pictures! big dog lover here  
sending hugs to all!


----------



## grietje

Harry and Marley say hello!


----------



## JenJBS

grietje said:


> Harry and Marley say hello!
> View attachment 4830037
> View attachment 4830038



Hello Harry and Marley!


----------



## muggles

Baby Garda arrived from FP, baby Garda on her way back to FP!
Cute as a button but, not much bigger than one! Beautiful red!
It looks like a doll baby bag on me!  Not keeping even though it’s best red I’ve ever seen IRL! I received the Montaigne , really like it!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

muggles said:


> not keeping even though it’s best red I’ve ever seen IRL!


It looks gorgeous. Sorry to hear it is too small for you but the Montaigne worked out so YAY!


----------



## muggles

frenziedhandbag said:


> It looks gorgeous. Sorry to hear it is too small for you but the Montaigne worked out so YAY!


its tiny, I’m not! Lol!
It photographs beautifully but looks larger than it is!
If it were a medium I’d be all excited!
You can see it next to a medium!


----------



## Nibb

muggles said:


> Thank you! She was supposed to be a shih tzu but I’m sure she’s mixed with something! The pic in my avatar was her best buddy for 6 years. Hooper crossed the rainbow bridge , a few weeks ago! This little bugger has me hand feeding her, I think she’s still grieving!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4829790


Sorry about little Hooper, it’s so heartbreaking to lose one.


----------



## muggles

Nibb said:


> Sorry about little Hooper, it’s so heartbreaking to lose one.


Thank you, we miss her! Chessie seems lost without her buddy!


----------



## Nibb

Beautiful eye candy, double Nodinis, price and mod shots posted to the shopping thread. I’m on ban island


----------



## RT1

Nibb said:


> View attachment 4830635
> View attachment 4830636
> 
> 
> Beautiful eye candy, double Nodinis, price and mod shots posted to the shopping thread. *I’m on ban island *



Kiddo, that makes *TWO* of us now!


----------



## Nibb

RT1 said:


> Kiddo, that makes *TWO* of us now!


I’m excited and happy about my wallet and card case, I’m done. Can’t wait to see the goodies you snared.


----------



## RT1

Nibb said:


> I’m excited and happy about my wallet and card case, I’m done. Can’t wait to see the goodies you snared.


Well, since we're both on Ban Island, I can say I got a wallet and card case in my things too.    
I'm happy for you, too!   

I'll post pics when the packages arrive.


----------



## jbags07

indiaink said:


> Zoey says Happy National Dog Day, everyone!
> View attachment 4829681


You have the sweetest face Zoey!  I don’t know how your Mom can refuse  u anything, with those eyes


----------



## jbags07

JenJBS said:


> In honor of National Dog Day, a couple pics of Diggity - my friend's dog.
> 
> As you can see, I'm 'terrified' of this 'vicious' Pittie 'attacking' me...
> View attachment 4829710
> View attachment 4829716
> View attachment 4829722


Oh, Diggity!  Another one with soulful eyes


----------



## jbags07

Nibb said:


> View attachment 4829737
> View attachment 4829738
> View attachment 4829739
> View attachment 4829740
> 
> Okay please don’t Judge, we foster rescued street dogs, we aren’t very good at it, we have a high failure rate but a fun filled house. Happy international dog day from our pack, top to bottom, Vinnie, the real Nibb aka the Nibbler, Chia-pet our little blind guy Hot Rod.


What a gorgeous Pack   And just awesome what you are doing!


----------



## jbags07

indiaink said:


> I guess to be fair to Doofus Boy Dog, AKA Rhyn, I should show him off too ...
> 
> View attachment 4829753


Oh you gorgeous boy


----------



## jbags07

muggles said:


> My little Chessie!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4829782


Sweet, sweet face!


----------



## jbags07

muggles said:


> Thank you! She was supposed to be a shih tzu but I’m sure she’s mixed with something! The pic in my avatar was her best buddy for 6 years. Hooper crossed the rainbow bridge , a few weeks ago! This little bugger has me hand feeding her, I think she’s still grieving!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4829790


Very, very sorry for your loss Muggles. Sending hugs to all of you


----------



## jbags07

Late to the party, but here are Gus and Cleo.....


----------



## indiaink

jbags07 said:


> Late to the party, but here are Gus and Cleo.....
> 
> View attachment 4830858


So happy and healthy! Very definition of bright-eyed and bushy-tailed!


----------



## JenJBS

jbags07 said:


> Late to the party, but here are Gus and Cleo.....
> 
> View attachment 4830868



Hi, Gus!    Hi, Cleo!


----------



## Kimbashop

JenJBS said:


> In honor of National Dog Day, a couple pics of Diggity - my friend's dog.
> 
> As you can see, I'm 'terrified' of this 'vicious' Pittie 'attacking' me...
> View attachment 4829710
> View attachment 4829716
> View attachment 4829722


 Beautiful pics of both of you!


----------



## Kimbashop

Luna.


----------



## JenJBS

Kimbashop said:


> Beautiful pics of both of you!



Thank you!


----------



## JenJBS

Kimbashop said:


> Luna.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4830942



So pretty!


----------



## Nibb

jbags07 said:


> Late to the party, but here are Gus and Cleo.....
> 
> View attachment 4830868


Oh my, they are cutie pies.


----------



## indiaink

Animal keychains in the Classic sale thread!


----------



## muggles

My veneta waiting with me in emergency room to get first rabies shot! Got bit by a feral cat on Wednesday, animal control unable to catch it! I get to get rabies shot!
Not happy!


----------



## RT1

Are you getting it in the hand?

I hope so as years ago they gave them in the abdomen.
Had a course when I got bitten by a friggin' bat as a kid.


----------



## muggles

RT1 said:


> Are you getting it in the hand?
> 
> I hope so as years ago they gave them in the abdomen.
> Had a course when I got bitten by a friggin' bat as a kid.


Don’t know where yet
Emergency rooms are hurry up and wait!


----------



## muggles

Hey I like the mask it covers all the wrinkles!
First shot in bum!


----------



## RT1

muggles said:


> Don’t know where yet
> Emergency rooms are hurry up and wait!



Yes, I know...got you in my thoughts and prayers, my dear!  
If I'm not mistaken, they give the rabies vac. in the palm of your hand now.

Much better than the old days...in the navel!!!


----------



## muggles

Got a tetanus shot!
Still waiting for rabies!
Do I get a rabies tag to wear on my collar when I’m through? Lol!


----------



## RT1

muggles said:


> Got a tetanus shot!
> Still waiting for rabies!
> Do I get a rabies tag to wear on my collar when I’m through? Lol!



I guess you could always ask for one, although I don't think that's standard procedure.


----------



## Nibb

muggles said:


> Got a tetanus shot!
> Still waiting for rabies!
> Do I get a rabies tag to wear on my collar when I’m through? Lol!


Good grief! Sorry you are going through this.


----------



## muggles

Nibb said:


> Good grief! Sorry you are going through this.


Thank you! I guess it’s the joys of living in the country!
It was one shot in each hip
One in each arm and the worse pain was the nurse sticking a syringe 
Needle in my leg about 10 times surrounding the area where I was bit!
That caused some rather coarse words to be uttered!
I get to go back on Monday for another shot, then two more!
At least they don’t do the shots in stomach anymore! And I was worried about the hand thing!


----------



## RT1

Ouch...I'm so sorry you had to endure this.


----------



## muchstuff

muggles said:


> Thank you! I guess it’s the joys of living in the country!
> It was one shot in each hip
> One in each arm and the worse pain was the nurse sticking a syringe
> Needle in my leg about 10 times surrounding the area where I was bit!
> That caused some rather coarse words to be uttered!
> I get to go back on Monday for another shot, then two more!
> At least they don’t do the shots in stomach anymore! And I was worried about the hand thing!


Well that sounds rather unpleasant...any side effects from the shots?


----------



## Kimbashop

JenJBS said:


> So pretty!


Thank you! I think so too. She is a black lab/shepherd mix. I think she might some some pit in there too.


----------



## muggles

muchstuff said:


> Well that sounds rather unpleasant...any side effects from the shots?


Nothing other than feeling like you lost a boxing match! Lol!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

muggles said:


> Nothing other than feeling like you lost a boxing match!


Hope you feel better soon.


----------



## muchstuff

muggles said:


> Nothing other than feeling like you lost a boxing match! Lol!


You deserve a new bag   .


----------



## JenJBS

Kimbashop said:


> Thank you! I think so too. She is a black lab/shepherd mix. I think she might some some pit in there too.



Sounds like a 'recipe' for a smart, loyal, and loving dog!


----------



## muchstuff

DH's new-to-him truck, glad one of us can wear red...


----------



## Nibb

muchstuff said:


> DH's new-to-him truck, glad one of us can wear red...
> 
> View attachment 4833378


That screams road trip to me. Hopefully you will have some fun safe travels in that beast.


----------



## muchstuff

Nibb said:


> That screams road trip to me. Hopefully you will have some fun safe travels in that beast.


Thanks, heading back up to our property in a week or so, my deer miss me   .


----------



## frenziedhandbag

muchstuff said:


> DH's new-to-him truck, glad one of us can wear red...


What a beauty! Yep, beauty not dude. Safe travels!


----------



## muchstuff

frenziedhandbag said:


> What a beauty! Yep, beauty not dude. Safe travels!


Thanks my friend!


----------



## indiaink

A big shoutout to @phishfan for making it into the *PurseForum Roundup on August 28th!*  Woot Woot!!!


----------



## JenJBS

My Campana arrived!  Thankfully, the Campana is as advertised.  With how many issues people have had lately with undisclosed issues on pre-loved purchases, I was a bit concerned. It's clearly been used less than my Nodini. Stored without enough stuffing, but not to the point that's it's serious; and they disclosed that in the description (saying the structure had softened).

Definitely MonaLisa - currently hanging out with her 'cousin' my MonaLisa Nodini. I really like the Campana style - much better than the Nodini. No, this does NOT mean I'd consider giving my my lovely Nodini.  Nope.  Just that if I get a TM/Classic style in a different color, it will be a Campana rather than a Nodini. I'm thinking a metallic... (Wallet glares at me, and puts me on the boat back to Ban Island.) I love BV colors too much to get a black BV. Any brand can do black - only BV can do BV color...  And I will say color is one thing DL hasn't messed up. Something DL has most certainly messed up: Dust bags . An advantage of pre-loved is I got the classic/old school dust bag  - not the yucky looking new green lettering .

So wonderful to have friends who understand the joy of getting a 'new' BV!


----------



## whateve

JenJBS said:


> My Campana arrived!  Thankfully, the Campana is as advertised.  With how many issues people have had lately with undisclosed issues on pre-loved purchases, I was a bit concerned. It's clearly been used less than my Nodini. Stored without enough stuffing, but not to the point that's it's serious; and they disclosed that in the description (saying the structure had softened).
> 
> Definitely MonaLisa - currently hanging out with her 'cousin' my MonaLisa Nodini. I really like the Campana style - much better than the Nodini. No, this does NOT mean I'd consider giving my my lovely Nodini.  Nope.  Just that if I get a TM/Classic style in a different color, it will be a Campana rather than a Nodini. I'm thinking a metallic... (Wallet glares at me, and puts me on the boat back to Ban Island.) I love BV colors too much to get a black BV. Any brand can do black - only BV can do BV color...  And I will say color is one thing DL hasn't messed up. Something DL has most certainly messed up: Dust bags . An advantage of pre-loved is I got the classic/old school dust bag  - not the yucky looking new green lettering .
> 
> So wonderful to have friends who understand the joy of getting a 'new' BV!


Shucks! I was standing here with my arms open, waiting for you to toss the nodini into them.


----------



## Nibb

JenJBS said:


> My Campana arrived!  Thankfully, the Campana is as advertised.  With how many issues people have had lately with undisclosed issues on pre-loved purchases, I was a bit concerned. It's clearly been used less than my Nodini. Stored without enough stuffing, but not to the point that's it's serious; and they disclosed that in the description (saying the structure had softened).
> 
> Definitely MonaLisa - currently hanging out with her 'cousin' my MonaLisa Nodini. I really like the Campana style - much better than the Nodini. No, this does NOT mean I'd consider giving my my lovely Nodini.  Nope.  Just that if I get a TM/Classic style in a different color, it will be a Campana rather than a Nodini. I'm thinking a metallic... (Wallet glares at me, and puts me on the boat back to Ban Island.) I love BV colors too much to get a black BV. Any brand can do black - only BV can do BV color...  And I will say color is one thing DL hasn't messed up. Something DL has most certainly messed up: Dust bags . An advantage of pre-loved is I got the classic/old school dust bag  - not the yucky looking new green lettering .
> 
> So wonderful to have friends who understand the joy of getting a 'new' BV!


Well? Let’s see it! Spill


----------



## indiaink

JenJBS said:


> My Campana arrived!  Thankfully, the Campana is as advertised.  With how many issues people have had lately with undisclosed issues on pre-loved purchases, I was a bit concerned. It's clearly been used less than my Nodini. Stored without enough stuffing, but not to the point that's it's serious; and they disclosed that in the description (saying the structure had softened).
> 
> Definitely MonaLisa - currently hanging out with her 'cousin' my MonaLisa Nodini. I really like the Campana style - much better than the Nodini. No, this does NOT mean I'd consider giving my my lovely Nodini.  Nope.  Just that if I get a TM/Classic style in a different color, it will be a Campana rather than a Nodini. I'm thinking a metallic... (Wallet glares at me, and puts me on the boat back to Ban Island.) I love BV colors too much to get a black BV. Any brand can do black - only BV can do BV color...  And I will say color is one thing DL hasn't messed up. Something DL has most certainly messed up: Dust bags . An advantage of pre-loved is I got the classic/old school dust bag  - not the yucky looking new green lettering .
> 
> So wonderful to have friends who understand the joy of getting a 'new' BV!


Jen, I have to correct you - BV does Nero like nobody else - surely you’ve had a Nero BV Classic, yes?


----------



## JenJBS

indiaink said:


> Jen, I have to correct you - BV does Nero like nobody else - surely you’ve had a Nero BV Classic, yes?



Saw it in person last year in New York. Never owned a Nero. To my eye, it's black. I certainly understand the appeal of black (and own lots of black purses); but I want my BV's to be the extraordinary, saturated colors BV does like no one else. Personal preference. And, full disclosure, it was late evening when I was in the boutique, so maybe different in bright sunlight.


----------



## JenJBS

Nibb said:


> Well? Let’s see it! Spill



Here are a couple pics. Indoor, sun down for the day, lighting.


----------



## indiaink

JenJBS said:


> Here are a couple pics. Indoor, sun down for the day, lighting.
> 
> View attachment 4834475
> View attachment 4834476


OMG, that’s mind-meltingly gorgeous. ::swoon:: It’s so lush it looks like silk, not leather!


----------



## JenJBS

indiaink said:


> OMG, that’s mind-meltingly gorgeous. ::swoon:: It’s so lush it looks like silk, not leather!



Thank you!


----------



## Nibb

It’s stunning, The Campana is so classic and beautiful and that color! Thanks for sharing, you will have lots of fun with that bag.


----------



## JenJBS

Nibb said:


> It’s stunning, The Campana is so classic and beautiful and that color! Thanks for sharing, you will have lots of fun with that bag.



Thank you!


----------



## Nibb

indiaink said:


> Jen, I have to correct you - BV does Nero like nobody else - surely you’ve had a Nero BV Classic, yes?


I completely agree, to me some of the most elegant black bags ever made are BV, I particularly love the classic Veneta and the old style Montaigne with the mellow brass hardware.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

JenJBS said:


> Here are a couple pics. Indoor, sun down for the day, lighting.


Having owned the campana before and in Monalisa too, I will exclaim GLORIOUS!


----------



## muchstuff

JenJBS said:


> Here are a couple pics. Indoor, sun down for the day, lighting.
> 
> View attachment 4834475
> View attachment 4834476


Gorgeous colour!


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> DH's new-to-him truck, glad one of us can wear red...
> 
> View attachment 4833378


woohoo!!!  
congrats!!!! safe drive and fun adventures!!!


----------



## ksuromax

JenJBS said:


> Here are a couple pics. Indoor, sun down for the day, lighting.
> 
> View attachment 4834475
> View attachment 4834476


Stellar bag!


----------



## JenJBS

frenziedhandbag said:


> Having owned the campana before and in Monalisa too, I will exclaim GLORIOUS!



Thank you!   MonaLisa is a great color! 



muchstuff said:


> Gorgeous colour!



Thank you! 



ksuromax said:


> Stellar bag!



Thank you!


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> woohoo!!!
> congrats!!!! safe drive and fun adventures!!!


Thanks!


----------



## BBBagHag

Congrats! That is a beautiful bag and beautiful color! Love it. There's something about the Campana that makes it SO comfortable to wear.


JenJBS said:


> Here are a couple pics. Indoor, sun down for the day, lighting.
> 
> View attachment 4834475
> View attachment 4834476


----------



## JenJBS

BBBagHag said:


> Congrats! That is a beautiful bag and beautiful color! Love it. There's something about the Campana that makes it SO comfortable to wear.



Thank you!    Agreed. Campana is a both beautiful and comfortable. I've fallen in love with the style.


----------



## Kimbashop

JenJBS said:


> Here are a couple pics. Indoor, sun down for the day, lighting.
> 
> View attachment 4834475
> View attachment 4834476


That is just DREAMY! What size is this one? And where did you find it?


----------



## JenJBS

Kimbashop said:


> That is just DREAMY! What size is this one? And where did you find it?



Thank you!   Had a feeling you might like it.   It's a medium, from Tradesy.


----------



## jbags07

indiaink said:


> Jen, I have to correct you - BV does Nero like nobody else - surely you’ve had a Nero BV Classic, yes?


Agreed. I love my colored bags, but Nero is so gorgeous....i usually change bags out with my outfits, but 
I’ve been in my Nero Nodini a week, i can’t seem to move out of it


----------



## jbags07

JenJBS said:


> Here are a couple pics. Indoor, sun down for the day, lighting.
> 
> View attachment 4834475
> View attachment 4834476


What a score, this is just beautiful, the color is amazing, the leather is just yummy....looking foward to a mod shot!


----------



## JenJBS

jbags07 said:


> What a score, this is just beautiful, the color is amazing, the leather is just yummy....looking foward to a mod shot!



Thank you!  I'll try to send you one in the next few days.


----------



## ksuromax

this weekend the new collection will hit the shelves. 
i got a sneak peek yesterday.
Criss-cross (bow shape) clutch is very cute, but it's an evening bag only, very slim (kinda fancy big phone holder), very narrow opening on the side, it will take on board a phone, a card case, maybe a lippy. 
I really like the new technique, it's all fully woven, like Cabat, and the size is of regular intrecciato, but the straps are not flat, they are kinda thick, double leather. It feels great to the touch. 
Pouch-like bag looks great, but feels a bit bulky (due to extra leather and weave, perhaps?) 
Veneta-like bag looks great, but the strap drop is too small for my liking.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

ksuromax said:


> I really like the new technique, it's all fully woven, like Cabat, and the size is of regular intrecciato, but the straps are not flat, they are kinda thick, double leather. It feels great to the touch.


This sounds promising.


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> this weekend the new collection will hit the shelves.
> i got a sneak peek yesterday.
> Criss-cross (bow shape) clutch is very cute, but it's an evening bag only, very slim (kinda fancy big phone holder), very narrow opening on the side, it will take on board a phone, a card case, maybe a lippy.
> I really like the new technique, it's all fully woven, like Cabat, and the size is of regular intrecciato, but the straps are not flat, they are kinda thick, double leather. It feels great to the touch.
> Pouch-like bag looks great, but feels a bit bulky (due to extra leather and weave, perhaps?)
> Veneta-like bag looks great, but the strap drop is too small for my liking.


Are the prices insane?


----------



## RT1

muchstuff said:


> Are the prices insane?


Hey, my friend...I think we both already know the answer to this question.


----------



## muchstuff

RT1 said:


> Hey, my friend...I think we both already know the answer to this question.


OK I’ll rephrase that, how much MORE insane are the prices this season?


----------



## RT1

Much better!!!


----------



## V0N1B2

muchstuff said:


> Are the prices insane?


The Crisscross is just shy of $4K CDN - so $4,392 incl PST & GST
I think I'll buy this dress, and then maybe when it's out of style next year I can consign it with the RealReal for $350.  I mean, it's like viscose and crystals. Swarovski crystals! With the disco ball in my living room and this dress?  Diva. Absolute DIVA.
Or maybe I'll buy a new Tesla instead.  Hmmm... it's a tough choice. I'm just soooo torn.


Yes dolls, that does say *$72,000*


----------



## muchstuff

V0N1B2 said:


> The Crisscross is just shy of $4K CDN - so $4,392 incl PST & GST
> I think I'll buy this dress, and then maybe when it's out of style next year I can consign it with the RealReal for $350.  I mean, it's like viscose and crystals. Swarovski crystals! With the disco ball in my living room and this dress?  Diva. Absolute DIVA.
> Or maybe I'll buy a new Tesla instead.  Hmmm... it's a tough choice. I'm just soooo torn.
> View attachment 4837010
> 
> Yes dolls, that does say *$72,000*


Holy f#*k.


----------



## Nibb

muchstuff said:


> Holy f#*k.


Good lawd the boots they styled it with, ouch


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> Are the prices insane?


Yes


----------



## ksuromax

V0N1B2 said:


> The Crisscross is just shy of $4K CDN - so $4,392 incl PST & GST
> I think I'll buy this dress, and then maybe when it's out of style next year I can consign it with the RealReal for $350.  I mean, it's like viscose and crystals. Swarovski crystals! With the disco ball in my living room and this dress?  Diva. Absolute DIVA.
> Or maybe I'll buy a new Tesla instead.  Hmmm... it's a tough choice. I'm just soooo torn.
> View attachment 4837010
> 
> Yes dolls, that does say *$72,000*


Darlin', i wouldn't be so sure, viscose threads tend to start breaking and ripping after a couple of washes, so it might have a few small holes in a year's time, so consignment might not be an option... better get a Tesla


----------



## grietje

Re this dress.  I’d just as soon wear a disco ball.  At least I’d have this Lady Gaga eccentricity thing going.


----------



## diane278

V0N1B2 said:


> The Crisscross is just shy of $4K CDN - so $4,392 incl PST & GST
> I think I'll buy this dress, and then maybe when it's out of style next year I can consign it with the RealReal for $350.  I mean, it's like viscose and crystals. Swarovski crystals! With the disco ball in my living room and this dress?  Diva. Absolute DIVA.
> Or maybe I'll buy a new Tesla instead.  Hmmm... it's a tough choice. I'm just soooo torn.
> View attachment 4837010
> 
> Yes dolls, that does say *$72,000*


I ordered mine earlier today! We can twin!


----------



## Nibb

I just read The Zoe Report, they are reporting that this is the next “it” boot from BV, it’s popular among fashion editors and bloggers.


----------



## Kimbashop

Nibb said:


> I just read The Zoe Report, they are reporting that this is the next “it” boot from BV, it’s popular among fashion editors and bloggers.
> 
> View attachment 4838143


Wear the Chartreuse ones with the CrissCross Dress!


----------



## muchstuff

Nibb said:


> I just read The Zoe Report, they are reporting that this is the next “it” boot from BV, it’s popular among fashion editors and bloggers.
> 
> View attachment 4838143


----------



## indiaink

I'm going to have to bow out of the forum ... no other brands interest me, and it's not nice to bash a brand just because their creative director is doing such weird stuff ... it's not fair to the people who like that kind of thing. Momma always said if I can't say something nice about somebody (or something, in this case) don't say anything at all. Which is not possible (in this case). So, I'm out.


----------



## Nibb

indiaink said:


> I'm going to have to bow out of the forum ... no other brands interest me, and it's not nice to bash a brand just because their creative director is doing such weird stuff ... it's not fair to the people who like that kind of thing. Momma always said if I can't say something nice about somebody (or something, in this case) don't say anything at all. Which is not possible (in this case). So, I'm out.


Understood, miss you. I think most of DL’s hard core fans are on IG, a few stragglers pop in once in awhile. Please say Hi once in awhile.


----------



## RT1

Nibb said:


> I just read The Zoe Report, they are reporting that this is the next “it” boot from BV, it’s popular among fashion editors and bloggers.
> 
> View attachment 4838143



These look like Crocs on steroids.     
Who would even stoop so much as to pay these insane prices for these "outlandish" rain boot shoes?   

Sorry if I offend anyone with my comments, but these are nothing but B _ _ _ _ _ _ T and I'd laugh my butt off if I saw anyone actually wearing these.


----------



## grietje

RT1 said:


> These look like Crocs on steroids.



I thought the same! And I love me a pair of Crocs. But I only wear mine around the house.

fyi: you can have ‘the look for less’ by going to the Crocs site.  Not as many colors but $44.99.


----------



## RT1

grietje said:


> I thought the same! And I love me a pair of Crocs. But I only wear mine around the house.
> 
> fyi: you can have ‘the look for less’ by going to the Crocs site.  Not as many colors but $44.99.



This is what I'd do before I'd pay those stupid high prices.


----------



## muchstuff

RT1 said:


> These look like Crocs on steroids.
> Who would even stoop so much as to pay these insane prices for these "outlandish" rain boot shoes?
> 
> Sorry if I offend anyone with my comments, but these are nothing but B _ _ _ _ _ _ T and I'd laugh my butt off if I saw anyone actually wearing these.


At the risk of sounding insensitive I think you have the absolute right to say if you think something looks like crap.   I'm really hoping we don't end up swinging too far to the extreme PC side...


----------



## muchstuff

grietje said:


> I thought the same! And I love me a pair of Crocs. But I only wear mine around the house.
> 
> fyi: you can have ‘the look for less’ by going to the Crocs site.  Not as many colors but $44.99.


Mine are back yard crocs...in my favourite colour, noir .


----------



## Nibb

RT1 said:


> These look like Crocs on steroids.
> Who would even stoop so much as to pay these insane prices for these "outlandish" rain boot shoes?





grietje said:


> I thought the same! And I love me a pair of Crocs. But I only wear mine around the house.



I love clogs, I love Hunter boots, I still love Uggs, but those are just wrong


----------



## V0N1B2

I couldn’t imagine paying $900 CDN for something that wouldn’t even keep my feet dry. They wouldn’t do a thing for @muchstuff ’s and my weather. Dayum! Our puddles are higher than the tops of those smurf boots


----------



## muchstuff

Nibb said:


> I love clogs, I love Hunter boots, I still love Uggs, but those are just wrong


I have all three of the brands you've listed   .


----------



## Nibb

muchstuff said:


> I have all three of the brands you've listed   .


Of course you do! When we started spending tons of time in the Northwest I found myself living in fleece lined Sperry boots.


----------



## RT1

muchstuff said:


> At the risk of sounding insensitive I think you have the absolute right to say if you think something looks like crap.   I'm really hoping we don't end up swinging too far to the extreme PC side...


Yes, let's don't let the pendulum swing too far.    
And, that was only my personal opinion.  
Certainly did not want to disrespect anyone who has a liking for these.


----------



## muchstuff

Nibb said:


> Of course you do! When we started spending tons of time in the Northwest I found myself living in fleece lined Sperry boots.


Nothing like Uggs and bare feet   .


----------



## muchstuff

RT1 said:


> Yes, let's don't let the pendulum swing too far.
> And, that was only my personal opinion.
> Certainly did not want to disrespect anyone who has a liking for these.


Oh they'll have their fans for sure, I'll have to look for a pic of them on actual feet!


----------



## Nibb

muchstuff said:


> Oh they'll have their fans for sure, I'll have to look for a pic of them on actual feet!


Huge following on Instagram. They pair them with shorts and pouts


----------



## Nibb

muchstuff said:


> Nothing like Uggs and bare feet   .


Damn straight!


----------



## muchstuff

Nibb said:


> Huge following on Instagram. They pair them with shorts and pouts


Oh yeah the pout would be a necessary accessory.


----------



## whateve

muchstuff said:


> Nothing like Uggs and bare feet   .


I live in a relatively warm climate but suffer from cold feet and live in Uggs most of the year.


----------



## whateve

muchstuff said:


> Oh yeah the pout would be a necessary accessory.


At first you meant there was an article of clothing called a pout but you are just talking about a facial expression, right?


----------



## muchstuff

whateve said:


> At first you meant there was an article of clothing called a pout but you are just talking about a facial expression, right?


That was my assumption   .


----------



## Nibb

whateve said:


> At first you meant there was an article of clothing called a pout but you are just talking about a facial expression, right?





muchstuff said:


> That was my assumption   .


Yes the expression.
From Dictionary:
_verb_


push one's lips or one's bottom lip forward as an expression of petulant annoyance or in order to make oneself look sexually attractive.
"she lounged on the steps, pouting" wearing her BV puddle boots in Kiwi


----------



## muchstuff

Nibb said:


> Yes the expression.
> From Dictionary:
> _verb_
> 
> 
> push one's lips or one's bottom lip forward as an expression of petulant annoyance or in order to make oneself look sexually attractive.
> "she lounged on the steps, pouting"


----------



## Kimbashop

muchstuff said:


> Nothing like Uggs and bare feet   .


YES. The best. And I also have clogs, hunters, and Ugg’s.


----------



## muchstuff

Kimbashop said:


> YES. The best. And I also have clogs, hunters, and Ugg’s.


Triplets!


----------



## indiaink

OK, I can’t. Life is too short.  DL’s designs just s*ck, and that’s the fact of the matter. To any DL fans, we can all agree to disagree.  I DO like the Pouch, OK? We’ve got that. LOL.

I’m back. Didn’t last long, eh?


----------



## frenziedhandbag

indiaink said:


> I’m back. Didn’t last long, eh?


I'm glad you are back. I do like the smaller version of the pouch as well. Just didn't try carrying them at the boutique when i was focused on the classics.


----------



## indiaink

frenziedhandbag said:


> I'm glad you are back. I do like the smaller version of the pouch as well. Just didn't try carrying them at the boutique when i was focused on the classics.


Thank you.


----------



## RT1

indiaink said:


> OK, I can’t. Life is too short.  DL’s designs just s*ck, and that’s the fact of the matter. To any DL fans, we can all agree to disagree.  I DO like the Pouch, OK? We’ve got that. LOL.
> 
> I’m back. Didn’t last long, eh?



This absolutely made my day a whole lot brighter!!!!


----------



## V0N1B2

Happy (almost) end of long weekend y’all. The BF and I went down to the city yesterday to look at furniture (for him) and passed this car being loaded into the back of a tow-truck. Seems he was clocked doing 189kmh in an 80kmh zone. These boys and their toys. 



Why just the day before, someone lost control and totaled their Lambo just 30mins up the road from there.


Unfortunately it’s been a regular occurrence every single weekend since summer began. The highway closures last for hours.


----------



## RT1

Holy Cow!!!
This is complete insanity right here.


----------



## muchstuff

V0N1B2 said:


> Happy (almost) end of long weekend y’all. The BF and I went down to the city yesterday to look at furniture (for him) and passed this car being loaded into the back of a tow-truck. Seems he was clocked doing 189kmh in an 80kmh zone. These boys and their toys.
> View attachment 4841186
> 
> 
> Why just the day before, someone lost control and totaled their Lambo just 30mins up the road from there.
> View attachment 4841188
> 
> Unfortunately it’s been a regular occurrence every single weekend since summer began. The highway closures last for hours.


And put six people in hospital, including kids. DH said it was some kind of muscle car weekend on the Sea to Sky.


----------



## V0N1B2

muchstuff said:


> And put six people in hospital, including kids. DH said it was some kind of muscle car weekend on the Sea to Sky.


Yeah thankfully no one died.  It was the Hublot Diamond Rally, a fundraiser for the Make-a-Wish Foundation.  It's usually held in May I think, and a bigger event, but with you know.... the covid, eh? it's a bit smaller this year.  I think people have come up from WA to attend in previous years. 

This summer... all I hear is sirens all day. It seems like in the earlier part of summer, it was The Duffey closed with all the motorcycle accidents. The road looks the same and is just as beautiful when you're doing 80k as when you're doing 140k


----------



## muchstuff

V0N1B2 said:


> Yeah thankfully no one died.  It was the Hublot Diamond Rally, a fundraiser for the Make-a-Wish Foundation.  It's usually held in May I think, and a bigger event, but with you know.... the covid, eh? it's a bit smaller this year.  I think people have come up from WA to attend in previous years.
> 
> This summer... all I hear is sirens all day. It seems like in the earlier part of summer, it was The Duffey closed with all the motorcycle accidents. The road looks the same and is just as beautiful when you're doing 80k as when you're doing 140k


It's such a gorgeous drive, but I'm nervous every bloody time I do it. So many idiots on that road.


----------



## indiaink

In memory of @Mousse, this is what we had for Labor Day. Spare Ribs cooked on the grill with the best dry rub bbq Kansas City can make, fresh green beans, potatoes and onions, right of the garden. RIP, Janice


----------



## Nibb

indiaink said:


> OK, I can’t. Life is too short.  DL’s designs just s*ck, and that’s the fact of the matter. To any DL fans, we can all agree to disagree.  I DO like the Pouch, OK? We’ve got that. LOL.
> 
> I’m back. Didn’t last long, eh?


Your sprit is wanted and needed.


----------



## Nibb

muchstuff said:


> It's such a gorgeous drive, but I'm nervous every bloody time I do it. So many idiots on that road.


Just checked out that road, wow just beautiful, I see the attraction for exotic cars and motorcycles but those turns yikes!


----------



## muchstuff

Nibb said:


> Just checked out that road, wow just beautiful, I see the attraction for exotic cars and motorcycles but those turns yikes!


You're seeing the improved road too, MUCH more exciting a bunch of years back   .


----------



## RT1

Curvy roads on a bike are the best, but you have to use "common sense."  
It's too danged easy to "overcook" a corner on a bike and eat either another car or lose it off the shoulder.

Tennessee has a road, U.S. 129, that is famous for its curves - *318 curves in 11 miles* and they have accidents and fatalities there all the time because many of the curves are hairpin curves and cycle riders do not use their minds when riding.
Called the Dragon's Tail.

It's one thing to ride on a racetrack, but a public highway...Yikes!


----------



## Nibb

RT1 said:


> Curvy roads on a bike are the best, but you have to use "common sense."
> It's too danged easy to "overcook" a corner on a bike and eat either another car or lose it off the shoulder.
> 
> Tennessee has a road, U.S. 129, that is famous for its curves - *318 curves in 11 miles* and they have accidents and fatalities there all the time because many of the curves are hairpin curves and cycle riders do not use their minds when riding.
> Called the Dragon's Tail.
> 
> It's one thing to ride on a racetrack, but a public highway...Yikes!


I have noticed many drivers on the road have simply lost their minds, freeways were much safer when they were clogged with traffic.


----------



## indiaink

RT1 said:


> Curvy roads on a bike are the best, but you have to use "common sense."
> It's too danged easy to "overcook" a corner on a bike and eat either another car or lose it off the shoulder.
> 
> Tennessee has a road, U.S. 129, that is famous for its curves - *318 curves in 11 miles* and they have accidents and fatalities there all the time because many of the curves are hairpin curves and cycle riders do not use their minds when riding.
> Called the Dragon's Tail.
> 
> It's one thing to ride on a racetrack, but a public highway...Yikes!


I think this is the very road that is part of the Mini 'rally' "Mini Takes the States" - they do once a year - Mini Cooper owners from all over the US travel from like NY to AR or simliar - all the windy roads because. MINI.


----------



## muchstuff

RT1 said:


> Curvy roads on a bike are the best, but you have to use "common sense."
> It's too danged easy to "overcook" a corner on a bike and eat either another car or lose it off the shoulder.
> 
> Tennessee has a road, U.S. 129, that is famous for its curves - *318 curves in 11 miles* and they have accidents and fatalities there all the time because many of the curves are hairpin curves and cycle riders do not use their minds when riding.
> Called the Dragon's Tail.
> 
> It's one thing to ride on a racetrack, but a public highway...Yikes!


We have too many young guys here with more family money than brains.


----------



## Nibb

muchstuff said:


> We have too many young guys here with more family money than brains.


We have those too, spoiled reckless 20 somethings, wrecking cars and not wearing masks.


----------



## Nibb

indiaink said:


> I think this is the very road that is part of the Mini 'rally' "Mini Takes the States" - they do once a year - Mini Cooper owners from all over the US travel from like NY to AR or simliar - all the windy roads because. MINI.


One day we will see you with the Tambura bag, intrecciato driving gloves, BV sunnies & H scarf blowing in the breeze rallying in your Mini through the backroads of Tennessee


----------



## RT1

Nibb said:


> One day we will see you with the Tambura bag, intrecciato driving gloves, BV sunnies & H scarf blowing in the breeze rallying in your Mini through the backroads of Tennessee


And, I want to follow her driving in her Mini on my motorcycle to see if I can keep up?


----------



## muchstuff

Nibb said:


> We have those too, spoiled reckless 20 somethings, wrecking cars and not wearing masks.


Some of them are older too...


----------



## V0N1B2

The smoke from the fires in central Washington has made its way up here.
I thought the border was still closed? 


How is it for you @muchstuff @jburgh @couturequeen ?

*for those not familiar, that photo normally looks like this:


----------



## muchstuff

V0N1B2 said:


> The smoke from the fires in central Washington has made its way up here.
> I thought the border was still closed?
> View attachment 4841948
> 
> How is it for you @muchstuff @jburgh @couturequeen ?
> 
> *for those not familiar, that photo normally looks like this:
> View attachment 4841985


Can't say as I've noticed it here in the Fort. But I have no sense of smell and it's been cloudy the last couple of days. Brilliant clear day today though, really windy out here yesterday so maybe it blew it all downtown!


----------



## muchstuff

@V0N1B2 I lied, there be smoke here too...we're heading back to the Okanagan in a couple of days and apparently the air quality there really sucks.


----------



## RT1

Please take care of yourself with your breathing conditions.    
Wear a mask, bandanna, or stay inside.
I care a lot about you.


----------



## muchstuff

RT1 said:


> Please take care of yourself with your breathing conditions.
> Wear a mask, bandanna, or stay inside.
> I care a lot about you.


Thanks my friend, I checked and the forecast is for improvement, today looks to be the worst day this coming week.


----------



## grietje

Smoke and fog have rolled into Bodega Bay in an epic way. The air quality is still decent though.  But Sacramento?  It’s hazardous or unhealthy depending on what part of the region you live in.


----------



## muchstuff

grietje said:


> Smoke and fog have rolled into Bodega Bay in an epic way. The air quality is still decent though.  But Sacramento?  It’s hazardous or unhealthy depending on what part of the region you live in.


All the way to New Mexico I've read.


----------



## whateve

grietje said:


> Smoke and fog have rolled into Bodega Bay in an epic way. The air quality is still decent though.  But Sacramento?  It’s hazardous or unhealthy depending on what part of the region you live in.


It's bad in central Cal too. Very hazy.


----------



## Nibb

muchstuff said:


> All the way to New Mexico I've read.





whateve said:


> It's bad in central Cal too. Very hazy.


So many fires in the western US, Fire season is the worst.


----------



## RT1

Well, I leave for Colorado this coming Sunday to ride in the Rockies.     
Smoke or no smoke....I'm going to enjoy myself.  
I'm sick of being stuck in my house.


----------



## Nibb

RT1 said:


> Well, I leave for Colorado this coming Sunday to ride in the Rockies.
> Smoke or no smoke....I'm going to enjoy myself.
> I'm sick of being stuck in my house.


How fun! If it’s not snowing it may be a perfect trip. Hopefully the storm this week will knock out CO’s fire and make it smooth riding.


----------



## indiaink

RT1 said:


> Well, I leave for Colorado this coming Sunday to ride in the Rockies.
> Smoke or no smoke....I'm going to enjoy myself.
> I'm sick of being stuck in my house.


You are going to get some fresh powder, for sure!


----------



## muchstuff

RT1 said:


> Well, I leave for Colorado this coming Sunday to ride in the Rockies.
> Smoke or no smoke....I'm going to enjoy myself.
> I'm sick of being stuck in my house.


Ride with care and have a great time!   How long are you gone for?


----------



## muchstuff

This is what happens when you set your oven 100 degrees higher than the recipe calls for...a day full of distractions, should never have tried to bake   .


----------



## Nibb

muchstuff said:


> This is what happens when you set your oven 100 degrees higher than the recipe calls for...a day full of distractions, should never have tried to bake   .
> 
> 
> View attachment 4842328


Tragic! Sorry


----------



## muchstuff

Nibb said:


> Tragic! Sorry


The tragic thing is I didn’t even blink at setting the oven at 450 degrees to bake date/nut loaf. In my defence I was online with both DDs at the same time but I suspect I’m just getting a lot more absent-minded these days! Rebake is done and turned out perfectly .


----------



## Nibb

I think we are all going a little crazy these days, you recovered very quickly and they sound delicious! I love dates, super healthy too.


----------



## muchstuff

Nibb said:


> I think we are all going a little crazy these days, you recovered very quickly and they sound delicious! I love dates, super healthy too.


High sugar though, that’s a problem. But I love them too.


----------



## ksuromax

New Veneta 
stiff and quite structured
i couldn't squish in and it felt like a BOX in the underarm


----------



## indiaink

ksuromax said:


> New Veneta
> stiff and quite structured
> i couldn't squish in and it felt like a BOX in the underarm
> 
> View attachment 4843065
> 
> 
> View attachment 4843066
> 
> 
> View attachment 4843067
> 
> 
> View attachment 4843068


Well.  Er.  Ah.

Thanks for the update, ms. Brave Person! Love how your mask matches your lovely Canard shoes and bag. 

ETA: What is that phone you’re carrying?


----------



## ksuromax

indiaink said:


> Well.  Er.  Ah.
> 
> Thanks for the update, ms. Brave Person! Love how your mask matches your lovely Canard shoes and bag.
> 
> ETA: What is that phone you’re carrying?


Blackberry KeyOne (the best, i swear!!!)


----------



## ksuromax

p.s. espadrilles are original brighton (it's lighter than the recent version)


----------



## southernbelle43

ksuromax said:


> New Veneta
> stiff and quite structured
> i couldn't squish in and it felt like a BOX in the underarm
> 
> View attachment 4843065
> 
> 
> View attachment 4843066
> 
> 
> View attachment 4843067
> 
> 
> View attachment 4843068


Lol, that is funny. Is there anything in it?


----------



## ksuromax

southernbelle43 said:


> Lol, that is funny. Is there anything in it?


air? 
usually there's a dustbag and MAYBE some tissue paper


----------



## whateve

ksuromax said:


> New Veneta
> stiff and quite structured
> i couldn't squish in and it felt like a BOX in the underarm
> 
> View attachment 4843065
> 
> 
> View attachment 4843066
> 
> 
> View attachment 4843067
> 
> 
> View attachment 4843068


wow, you think they would have tested it with real people before releasing it like that. I wonder if the leather quality has anything to do with the stiffness.


----------



## Nibb

ksuromax said:


> air?
> usually there's a dustbag and MAYBE some tissue paper


Maybe it’s designed for looping the arm through and hold it’s bottom? IDK, nice color, not my style. Thanks for the recon


----------



## ksuromax

whateve said:


> wow, you think they would have tested it with real people before releasing it like that. I wonder if the leather quality has anything to do with the stiffness.


not sure, to be honest 
i'd say definitely yes, the straps are all double leather, like flat folded tubes, if that makes sense, and it's all woven now, like Cabat, so there's definitely more leather and i'm sure that adds to the structure A LOT


----------



## Nibb

ksuromax said:


> i'd say definitely yes, the straps are all double leather, like flat folded tubes, if that makes sense, and it's all woven now, like Cabat, so there's definitely more leather and i'm sure that adds to the structure A LOT


Found this on Vogue’s site from the Fall 2020 runway show, at least 5 people are wearing them as shoulder bags all the bulk is at at the back not under the arm. Expensive, I guess the construction.


----------



## ksuromax

Nibb said:


> Found this on Vogue’s site from the Fall 2020 runway show, at least 5 people are wearing them as shoulder bags all the bulk is at at the back not under the arm. Expensive, I guess the construction.
> 
> View attachment 4843193


rubbish! it can be worn THIS way only when empty! i'd lovet o see any of them wearing it the same way with all the stuff a normal woman carries every day! just not gonna work!


----------



## indiaink

ksuromax said:


> rubbish! it can be worn THIS way only when empty! i'd lovet o see any of them wearing it the same way with all the stuff a normal woman carries every day! just not gonna work!


OK, what’s he doing, for heaven’s sake. Who ... oh, never mind. This is an alternate reality and I am not here.


----------



## grietje

ksuromax said:


> New Veneta
> stiff and quite structured...




Thanks for the recon photos.  It does look quite wide.  How was the access to the interior?  I like the idea but execution (a box is not a good analogy) seems to be off if it’s not very wearable.


----------



## Nibb

ksuromax said:


> rubbish! it can be worn THIS way only when empty! i'd lovet o see any of them wearing it the same way with all the stuff a normal woman carries every day! just not gonna work!


I agree, can’t see working people or parents carrying this as an everyday bag. IDK, I guess it depends on whom the new BV audience is, maybe just a fashion statement to carry with wallet, phone, and keys.


----------



## JenJBS

ksuromax said:


> New Veneta
> stiff and quite structured
> i couldn't squish in and it felt like a BOX in the underarm
> 
> View attachment 4843065
> 
> 
> View attachment 4843066
> 
> 
> View attachment 4843067
> 
> 
> View attachment 4843068



Thank you for the recon and review.


----------



## dolali

ksuromax said:


> New Veneta
> stiff and quite structured
> i couldn't squish in and it felt like a BOX in the underarm
> 
> View attachment 4843065
> 
> 
> View attachment 4843066
> 
> 
> View attachment 4843067
> 
> 
> View attachment 4843068




Thank you for the pics and review! Not sure... well, okay, yes.. I am sure. This is definitely NOT my taste! LOL


----------



## ksuromax

Nibb said:


> I agree, can’t see working people or parents carrying this as an everyday bag. IDK, I guess it depends on whom the new BV audience is, maybe just a fashion statement to carry with wallet, phone, and keys.


If you try to put that little in this relatively roomy bag, i bet, you'll get a big rattle!


----------



## ksuromax

grietje said:


> Thanks for the recon photos.  It does look quite wide.  How was the access to the interior?  I like the idea but execution (a box is not a good analogy) seems to be off if it’s not very wearable.


The opening is quite wide, i think the zipper is even longer than on the classic Veneta (note to self - need to take my bag next time and make proper comparison), it is a roomy bag, but all this room is in the width, which is a bit silly, as the bag now is very boxy. If it was soft, probably, it would have sagged down and look more proportionally, but being that stiff... i donno how long it will take to finally soften and break in


----------



## ksuromax

Did i mention that there's a new model? Long shoulder strap, with some sort of medallions, and the bag is made in classic intrecciato, that good old one we know and love BV for... 
Kicking myself for not taking a snap (i was more focused on the other stuff)


----------



## ksuromax

This one,  BV Fold
	

		
			
		

		
	





			https://www.bottegaveneta.com/ae/crossbody-and-belt-bags_cod45530920wc.html


----------



## ksuromax

and they come in 2 sizes


----------



## annie9999

I would love the cabat like construction just not the width.


----------



## Nibb

ksuromax said:


> This one,  BV Fold
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4843515
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.bottegaveneta.com/ae/crossbody-and-belt-bags_cod45530920wc.html








Photos from Vogue.com runway Fall 2020 RTW.
Interesting, it appears the medallions are intended to button the two straps together when worn crossbody creating a jewelry effect. From a fashion perspective I kinda like it, from a real life perspective it might get tricky taking the bag on and off, not sure about the opening it looks like a mouth ready to snatch something. Not sure about style longevity.


----------



## indiaink

Nibb said:


> View attachment 4843728
> View attachment 4843729
> View attachment 4843731
> View attachment 4843732
> 
> Photos from Vogue.com runway Fall 2020 RTW.
> Interesting, it appears the medallions are intended to button the two straps together when worn crossbody creating a jewelry effect. From a fashion perspective I kinda like it, from a real life perspective it might get tricky taking the bag on and off, not sure about the opening it looks like a mouth ready to snatch something. Not sure about style longevity.


Looks like it might be the same stiff leather, too? I can’t deal with the medallions. I am really really curious about the finish on these new leather pieces... Is it modge-podge, what?


----------



## Nibb

indiaink said:


> Looks like it might be the same stiff leather, too? I can’t deal with the medallions. I am really really curious about the finish on these new leather pieces... Is it modge-podge, what?


Spoken like a true crafter.


----------



## ksuromax

Nibb said:


> View attachment 4843728
> View attachment 4843729
> View attachment 4843731
> View attachment 4843732
> 
> Photos from Vogue.com runway Fall 2020 RTW.
> Interesting, it appears the medallions are intended to button the two straps together when worn crossbody creating a jewelry effect. From a fashion perspective I kinda like it, from a real life perspective it might get tricky taking the bag on and off, not sure about the opening it looks like a mouth ready to snatch something. Not sure about style longevity.


the medallions also serve a purpose - they are kinda buttons to adjust the strap length 
this bag didn't fill stiff, just as any normal new BV bag 
but these medallions will catch mylong hair in no time and drive me nuts, so it's a no-go for me, too
the 'fold', or, as you cleverly mentioned 'a mouth', looks a bit odd, too short from my perspective to be called a real FOLD, and if you stuff the bag to the brim, i bet, it will not stay put downwards, but stick up


----------



## whateve

ksuromax said:


> the medallions also serve a purpose - they are kinda buttons to adjust the strap length
> this bag didn't fill stiff, just as any normal new BV bag
> but these medallions will catch mylong hair in no time and drive me nuts, so it's a no-go for me, too
> the 'fold', or, as you cleverly mentioned 'a mouth', looks a bit odd, too short from my perspective to be called a real FOLD, and if you stuff the bag to the brim, i bet, it will not stay put downwards, but stick up


I've never liked bags that fold like that.


----------



## Nibb

ksuromax said:


> the medallions also serve a purpose - they are kinda buttons to adjust the strap length
> this bag didn't fill stiff, just as any normal new BV bag
> but these medallions will catch mylong hair in no time and drive me nuts, so it's a no-go for me, too
> the 'fold', or, as you cleverly mentioned 'a mouth', looks a bit odd, too short from my perspective to be called a real FOLD, and if you stuff the bag to the brim, i bet, it will not stay put downwards, but stick up


Hair tangled in the buttons was the first thing I thought of, I would definitely be walking around with gobs of hair stuck in the buttons.


----------



## indiaink

Well, here ya go - $6,200 for the boxy hobo, or whatever it's called. It's one of the hobos on the tPF Blog...


----------



## indiaink

Here's four year old Rhyn, who has never liked water on his paws since the beginning. But he wants to be outside. So he's learned he can be above it all, under the gazebo, and still keep an eye for squirrels. I looked out my office window and there he was.


----------



## ksuromax

indiaink said:


> Here's four year old Rhyn, who has never liked water on his paws since the beginning. But he wants to be outside. So he's learned he can be above it all, under the gazebo, and still keep an eye for squirrels. I looked out my office window and there he was.
> 
> View attachment 4845831
> 
> 
> View attachment 4845832


Oh! My! God! LOOOOOOK at this look!!! this dog knows all about sarcasm and irony!!


----------



## southernbelle43

indiaink said:


> Here's four year old Rhyn, who has never liked water on his paws since the beginning. But he wants to be outside. So he's learned he can be above it all, under the gazebo, and still keep an eye for squirrels. I looked out my office window and there he was.
> 
> View attachment 4845831
> 
> 
> View attachment 4845832


That is so cute. I had an imperial Shih Tzu named, Diva (and was she ever one) who would NOT walk on grass.  She would walk totally around the yard on the drive way or the sidewalk to avoid it. And if I sat her down in it, her expression was pure disgust!


----------



## JenJBS

indiaink said:


> Here's four year old Rhyn, who has never liked water on his paws since the beginning. But he wants to be outside. So he's learned he can be above it all, under the gazebo, and still keep an eye for squirrels. I looked out my office window and there he was.
> 
> View attachment 4845831
> 
> 
> View attachment 4845832



That look on his face in the second pic!       He's such a handsome boy! And smart too!


----------



## indiaink

JenJBS said:


> That look on his face in the second pic!       He's such a handsome boy! And smart too!


Yeah, he's looking at me - 'like yeah, I know better, but my paws! Ma, my paws!!!'


----------



## Nibb

indiaink said:


> Here's four year old Rhyn, who has never liked water on his paws since the beginning. But he wants to be outside. So he's learned he can be above it all, under the gazebo, and still keep an eye for squirrels. I looked out my office window and there he was.
> 
> View attachment 4845831
> 
> 
> View attachment 4845832


That is one happy gorgeous smart squirrel watcher keeping those feet warm and dry.


----------



## muchstuff

@V0N1B2  downtown Vancouver this morning from DD’s apartment. We have the dubious distinction of having the worst quality air worldwide today.
Border closure not working for smoke...not sure what direction she’s facing in this pic (she’s in Yaletown) but either the ocean or the mountains are out there somewhere.


----------



## RT1

This is just incredible!!!


----------



## muchstuff

RT1 said:


> This is just incredible!!!


Yeah it’s pretty bad. Better where we are currently in the Okanagan but pretty hazy here too.


----------



## V0N1B2

muchstuff said:


> @V0N1B2  downtown Vancouver this morning from DD’s apartment. We have the dubious distinction of having the worst quality air worldwide today.
> Border closure not working for smoke...not sure what direction she’s facing in this pic (she’s in Yaletown) but either the ocean or the mountains are out there somewhere.
> View attachment 4846078


She’s facing west, looking towards English Bay/Sunset Beach area.  The building with the white stripe is around Pacific/Richards. Should be able to see a glimpse of the Burrard Bridge from that photo. Eek! 
Smoke is just beginning to settle in here. Just about to tee off, I figured it might be the last day before it gets thick.


----------



## muchstuff

V0N1B2 said:


> She’s facing west, looking towards English Bay/Sunset Beach area.  The building with the white stripe is around Pacific/Richards. Should be able to see a glimpse of the Burrard Bridge from that photo. Eek!
> Smoke is just beginning to settle in here. Just about to tee off, I figured it might be the last day before it gets thick.


Yeah that makes sense, her old bedroom faced west but she swapped so I wasn’t sure about the current one. The Fort looked pretty bad this morning too from the pics I saw.


----------



## southernbelle43

muchstuff said:


> @V0N1B2  downtown Vancouver this morning from DD’s apartment. We have the dubious distinction of having the worst quality air worldwide today.
> Border closure not working for smoke...not sure what direction she’s facing in this pic (she’s in Yaletown) but either the ocean or the mountains are out there somewhere.
> View attachment 4846078


That is so sad.


----------



## whateve

muchstuff said:


> @V0N1B2  downtown Vancouver this morning from DD’s apartment. We have the dubious distinction of having the worst quality air worldwide today.
> Border closure not working for smoke...not sure what direction she’s facing in this pic (she’s in Yaletown) but either the ocean or the mountains are out there somewhere.
> View attachment 4846078


Our sky looks bad too. I'm surprised you have the worst air quality worldwide. My area usually is in the top ten for the US and is worse now due to the fires in California. This picture was taken at 2 pm.


----------



## muchstuff

whateve said:


> Our sky looks bad too. I'm surprised you have the worst air quality worldwide. My area usually is in the top ten for the US and is worse now due to the fires in California. This picture was taken at 2 pm.
> 
> View attachment 4846226





southernbelle43 said:


> That is so sad.


Much worse now than it was earlier, US AQI for Vancouver is up over 200, we’re around 160 or so here. We can’t see the lake anymore and it’s only a block or so away.


----------



## Nibb

muchstuff said:


> Much worse now than it was earlier, US AQI for Vancouver is up over 200, we’re around 160 or so here. We can’t see the lake anymore and it’s only a block or so away.


Hope the smoke is not affecting you, it’s so sad. My town is measuring around 150 US AQI, it’s a bit hazy and a bit ashy but not bad, certainty not a day for outdoor sports. The fires are so heartbreaking.


----------



## V0N1B2

It’s definitely settling in here in the mountains. I’ve seen it worse, like three years ago when our entire province was practically on fire (I think that was the summer *2017??* that our smoke pushed all the down to the OR/CA border).
I took this around 4pm-ish, you should be able to see mountains behind those trees.
It’s just tragic what’s happening down there with their fires.


----------



## muchstuff

V0N1B2 said:


> It’s definitely settling in here in the mountains. I’ve seen it worse, like three years ago when our entire province was practically on fire (I think that was the summer *2017??* that our smoke pushed all the down to the OR/CA border).
> I took this around 4pm-ish, you should be able to see mountains behind those trees.
> It’s just tragic what’s happening down there with their fires.
> View attachment 4846408





Nibb said:


> Hope the smoke is not affecting you, it’s so sad. My town is measuring around 150 US AQI, it’s a bit hazy and a bit ashy but not bad, certainty not a day for outdoor sports. The fires are so heartbreaking.


We’re measuring between 260-270 AQI here presently. Tomorrow’s supposed to be worse...


----------



## Nibb

muchstuff said:


> We’re measuring between 260-270 AQI here presently. Tomorrow’s supposed to be worse...


Oh no, that’s way high. Be safe  I hope the mask helps a little.


----------



## muchstuff

Nibb said:


> Oh no, that’s way high. Be safe  I hope the mask helps a little.


----------



## Nibb

whateve said:


> Our sky looks bad too. I'm surprised you have the worst air quality worldwide. My area usually is in the top ten for the US and is worse now due to the fires in California. This picture was taken at 2 pm.
> 
> View attachment 4846226


Are you central CA? A couple of years ago we were in Fresno most of the time, it appeared lots the farming smoke and dust blew in and settled over the area.


----------



## grietje

I got an email from my cousin that the smoke from the fires had hit Holland.


----------



## muchstuff

grietje said:


> I got an email from my cousin that the smoke from the fires had hit Holland.


Yikes.


----------



## muchstuff

The usual view from our property vs today.


----------



## whateve

Nibb said:


> Are you central CA? A couple of years ago we were in Fresno most of the time, it appeared lots the farming smoke and dust blew in and settled over the area.


Yes, we've got ashes all over our yard. My pool is full of ashes. I never noticed this before even though we have fires every year.


----------



## whateve

muchstuff said:


> The usual view from our property vs today.
> View attachment 4847046
> View attachment 4847053


wow that looks horrible.


----------



## ksuromax

gosh, that's bad! stay safe everyone, and please, wear your masks!!


----------



## muchstuff

whateve said:


> wow that looks horrible.


Supposed to be a little better today, fingers crossed!


----------



## muchstuff

I lied, the system that was supposed to come in today stalled so once again we’re rated wurst in the world today...


----------



## Nibb

muchstuff said:


> I lied, the system that was supposed to come in today stalled so once again we’re rated wurst in the world today...
> View attachment 4847700


Good grief, most of the west coast is under siege.


----------



## grietje

AQI is 167 in Bodega Bay.  We’ve been here since mid August to escape heat and — at least for a while — the smoke from the fires.  Our spot started getting hazy from smoke last Tuesday night.  I feel grateful to only have had it for a week.  So much of the state has been dealing with bad air quality for almost a month!

It’s weird here though because we have a marine layer so that gets trapped and the smoke sits on top of it.  As the days warms the layer breaks and then the haze gets in. I went running yesterday and didn’t feel the smoke at all, and I’m wondering if the marine layer kept it at bay.


----------



## muchstuff

Nibb said:


> Good grief, most of the west coast is under siege.


Pretty much. The smoke’s affecting a very large part of B.C.


----------



## Kimbashop

muchstuff said:


> I lied, the system that was supposed to come in today stalled so once again we’re rated wurst in the world today...
> View attachment 4847700


How awful. I have so many friends on the west coast experiencing this, many within the Bay area. It's heartbreaking.


----------



## grietje

You look at AirNow.gov and the entire west coast is under smoke.


----------



## muchstuff

Kimbashop said:


> How awful. I have so many friends on the west coast experiencing views like this. It's heartbreaking.


At least we’re only dealing with smoke, my heart’s breaking for the US west coast.


----------



## muchstuff

grietje said:


> You look at AirNow.gov and the entire west coast is under smoke.


And pretty dense smoke at that. Staying in with a book today.


----------



## indiaink

I'm just so happy we're alive. I can't get over the Oregon teen and his dog who died in a car, it just gutted me.


----------



## Nibb

For @jillr57 
Small Ostrich Roma tote, smallish but not tiny, can behave like a larger bag, three separate sections with a detachable shoulder strap. The ostrich gives it a bit of structure, the larger Romas in intrecciato are very popular, puddly, and soft, they are beautiful. I had originally purchased the larger Roma but it didn’t work for me. Search this forum for Roma you will get tons of feedback on all sizes.

Parachute bag, a nice roomy size, lightweight, fairly accessible, most of the bag is unstructured except the base, a bit puddly in a good way. Very popular, lots of Parachute info in this forum.


----------



## Nibb

grietje said:


> AQI is 167 in Bodega Bay.  We’ve been here since mid August to escape heat and — at least for a while — the smoke from the fires.  Our spot started getting hazy from smoke last Tuesday night.  I feel grateful to only have had it for a week.  So much of the state has been dealing with bad air quality for almost a month!
> 
> It’s weird here though because we have a marine layer so that gets trapped and the smoke sits on top of it.  As the days warms the layer breaks and then the haze gets in. I went running yesterday and didn’t feel the smoke at all, and I’m wondering if the marine layer kept it at bay.


We are about 400 miles south of you, you just described what is going on here, I couldn’t figure it out, we have had heavy morning gloom for a couple of weeks, super heavy fog this morning, afternoons are a bit hazy brown sometimes with a light dusting of ash.


----------



## Nibb

indiaink said:


> I'm just so happy we're alive. I can't get over the Oregon teen and his dog who died in a car, it just gutted me.


Saddest thing so far, poor babies.


----------



## jillr57

Nibb said:


> For @jillr57
> Small Ostrich Roma tote, smallish but not tiny, can behave like a larger bag, three separate sections with a detachable shoulder strap. The ostrich gives it a bit of structure, the larger Romas in intrecciato are very popular, puddly, and soft, they are beautiful. I had originally purchased the larger Roma but it didn’t work for me. Search this forum for Roma you will get tons of feedback on all sizes.
> 
> Parachute bag, a nice roomy size, lightweight, fairly accessible, most of the bag is unstructured except the base, a bit puddly in a good way. Very popular, lots of Parachute info in this forum.
> View attachment 4847902
> View attachment 4847903


Thank you so much for the pics and feedback! Do you use some kind of organizer inside the Parachute since it puddly? I’m looking for an every day bag that is also good for traveling. These are very different bags but I really like both and I keep waffling between them.


----------



## Nibb

jillr57 said:


> Thank you so much for the pics and feedback! Do you use some kind of organizer inside the Parachute since it puddly? I’m looking for an every day bag that is also good for traveling. These are very different bags but I really like both and I keep waffling between them.


I do not use an organizer, I’m a pouch gal. I find the base is structured enough for my uses, I’m using mine today, it’s stuffed! 4 pouches, 2 eyeglass cases and an extra power source for the phone. This is about the same amount of stuff I would travel with.


----------



## indiaink

Nibb said:


> I do not use an organizer, I’m a pouch gal. I find the base is structured enough for my uses, I’m using mine today, it’s stuffed! 4 pouches, 2 eyeglass cases and an extra power source for the phone. This is about the same amount of stuff I would travel with.
> View attachment 4848024
> View attachment 4848034


Oh heaven in a bag, tell me about that beaded pouch! Just seeing that little bit, it’s gorgeous and I  it!!!


----------



## Nibb

Thank you, Sugar skull, I carry my COVID stuff in it.  It complements my pink witches hat.


----------



## indiaink

Nibb said:


> Thank you, Sugar skull, I carry my COVID stuff in it.  It complements my pink witches hat.
> View attachment 4848083
> View attachment 4848084


Thank you!


----------



## Kimbashop

Nibb said:


> Thank you, Sugar skull, I carry my COVID stuff in it.  It complements my pink witches hat.
> View attachment 4848083
> View attachment 4848084


I have a COVID pouch, too! But yours is a lot cooler than mine.


----------



## jillr57

@ nibb

LOVE your bag and the pouches. Soooo goood. Thank your for your help today!


----------



## jillr57

Nibb said:


> I do not use an organizer, I’m a pouch gal. I find the base is structured enough for my uses, I’m using mine today, it’s stuffed! 4 pouches, 2 eyeglass cases and an extra power source for the phone. This is about the same amount of stuff I would travel with.
> View attachment 4848024
> View attachment 4848034


Oh LOVE! Thank you.


----------



## babypanda

ksuromax said:


> New Veneta
> stiff and quite structured
> i couldn't squish in and it felt like a BOX in the underarm
> 
> View attachment 4843065
> 
> 
> View attachment 4843066
> 
> 
> View attachment 4843067
> 
> 
> View attachment 4843068


So glad you posted this. I liked the look of the bag on the website (didn’t care much for the price though!). Thanks to these pictures I’m taking this off my wishlist forever


----------



## ksuromax

babypanda said:


> So glad you posted this. I liked the look of the bag on the website (didn’t care much for the price though!). Thanks to these pictures I’m taking this off my wishlist forever


----------



## izumi1460

Nibb said:


> I do not use an organizer, I’m a pouch gal. I find the base is structured enough for my uses, I’m using mine today, it’s stuffed! 4 pouches, 2 eyeglass cases and an extra power source for the phone. This is about the same amount of stuff I would travel with.
> View attachment 4848024
> View attachment 4848034



Oh oh, that bag feels so squishy and easy to use! First time seeing it in action. Beautiful!


----------



## Nibb

Kimbashop said:


> I have a COVID pouch, too! But yours is a lot cooler than mine.


Thank you, Pouch was from a Halloween sale.


----------



## JenJBS

Just bought a 'Like New' rose gold Nodini! I'd been resisting that stunning color, but it went 10% off, and I found a $100 off promo code...  I really hope it is Like New. The pics look like it is.


----------



## Kimbashop

JenJBS said:


> Just bought a 'Like New' rose gold Nodini! I'd been resisting that stunning color, but it went 10% off, and I found a $100 off promo code...  I really hope it is Like New. The pics look like it is.



Cannot wait to see this! sounds beautiful. May I ask where where you found the promo code?


----------



## Nibb

JenJBS said:


> Just bought a 'Like New' rose gold Nodini! I'd been resisting that stunning color, but it went 10% off, and I found a $100 off promo code...  I really hope it is Like New. The pics look like it is.


----------



## JenJBS

Kimbashop said:


> Cannot wait to see this! sounds beautiful. May I ask where where you found the promo code?



I'm excited! The seller already confirmed! I Googled Tradesy Promo Code. It was SAM100. Only good on your first purchase - so I just created a new free YahooMail email account to sign up for a new Tradesy account. My understanding is that with those Tradesy created Promo Codes to get people to sign up for the App or a new account, it's Tradesy that takes the $50-$100 hit, not the Seller.


----------



## Kimbashop

JenJBS said:


> I'm excited! The seller already confirmed! I Googled Tradesy Promo Code. It was SAM100. Only good on your first purchase - so I just created a new free YahooMail email account to sign up for a new Tradesy account. My understanding is that with those Tradesy created Promo Codes to get people to sign up for the App or a new account, it's Tradesy that takes the $50-$100 hit, not the Seller.


So good to know (and kudos on your strategy)!  I am so excited for you.


----------



## JenJBS

Kimbashop said:


> So good to know (and kudos on your strategy)!  I am so excited for you.



Thank you!   I've been wanting a BV metallic, and love rose gold.


----------



## Kimbashop

JenJBS said:


> Thank you!   I've been wanting a BV metallic, and love rose gold.


Me too! I didn’t know they made rose gold. I have been wanting one in silver or grey metallic. I’m sure yours will be stunning.


----------



## JenJBS

Kimbashop said:


> Me too! I didn’t know they made rose gold. I have been wanting one in silver or grey metallic. I’m sure yours will be stunning.



It's more than worth a Google image search of Bottega Veneta rose gold Nodini...


----------



## RT1

JenJBS said:


> It's more than worth a Google image search of Bottega Veneta rose gold Nodini...


WOW!!!     
l’ll have to agree with you on this.  
You got a gorgeous bag coming in, Jen.


----------



## JenJBS

RT1 said:


> WOW!!!
> l’ll have to agree with you on this.
> You got a gorgeous bag coming in, Jen.



Thank you!


----------



## indiaink

While I await a few Classic BV Orlando purchases, here is my newly arrived pretty little Classic Card Case in Gros Grain Mallow from 2015. If anybody wonders how BV metallics wear, this is a prime testament to their durability.


----------



## JenJBS

indiaink said:


> While I await a few Classic BV Orlando purchases, here is my newly arrived pretty little Classic Card Case in Gros Grain Mallow from 2015. If anybody wonders how BV metallics wear, this is a prime testament to their durability.
> 
> View attachment 4851225
> 
> View attachment 4851226
> 
> View attachment 4851227
> 
> View attachment 4851228



Fabulous!


----------



## Kimbashop

RT1 said:


> WOW!!!
> l’ll have to agree with you on this.
> You got a gorgeous bag coming in, Jen.


I googled and got bedazzled! LOL


----------



## JenJBS

Kimbashop said:


> I googled and got bedazzled! LOL



That was exactly my reaction...


----------



## jbags07

indiaink said:


> Here's four year old Rhyn, who has never liked water on his paws since the beginning. But he wants to be outside. So he's learned he can be above it all, under the gazebo, and still keep an eye for squirrels. I looked out my office window and there he was.
> 
> View attachment 4845831
> 
> 
> View attachment 4845832


Oh that face! What a sweet boy


----------



## Nibb

indiaink said:


> While I await a few Classic BV Orlando purchases, here is my newly arrived pretty little Classic Card Case in Gros Grain Mallow from 2015. If anybody wonders how BV metallics wear, this is a prime testament to their durability.
> 
> View attachment 4851225
> 
> View attachment 4851226
> 
> View attachment 4851227
> 
> View attachment 4851228


That color, Great case! Thanks for posting, I was wondering about grosgrain wear, nice to know.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

indiaink said:


> this is a prime testament to their durability.


It still looks to be in great condition.


----------



## ksuromax

popped in today with my Veneta and took a few side-by-side shots 
Hobo is way wider (and boxier), Veneta is longer


----------



## ksuromax

keep in mind that my bag is loaded, so it's sagged heavier, but honestly, i don't think the Hobo would sag at all... 
Hobo's got significantly wider opening


----------



## RT1

Why is it sooo wide?  
This bag just speaks “I’ll never be a softie!”
No lining either, I gather.   Like a Cabat.


----------



## Kimbashop

JenJBS said:


> That was exactly my reaction...


When oh when do we get to see this glittering jewel of a bag?  
(I just evoked my favorite emoji of all time)


----------



## CM SF

I love the new dust bags so much LOL


----------



## jbags07

ksuromax said:


> keep in mind that my bag is loaded, so it's sagged heavier, but honestly, i don't think the Hobo would sag at all...
> Hobo's got significantly wider opening
> 
> View attachment 4852191
> 
> 
> View attachment 4852193
> 
> 
> View attachment 4852194
> 
> 
> View attachment 4852195


Thank u for all of these pix. This is not a bag that would ever tempt me. And i am a huge Veneta lover. No comparison to TM’s Venetas imho.


----------



## ksuromax

jbags07 said:


> Thank u for all of these pix. This is not a bag that would ever tempt me. And i am a huge Veneta lover. No comparison to TM’s Venetas imho.


i really don't know how long it will take to get this bag soften and become at least a wee bit softer, and the handle is too wide/big for hand carry, unlike Veneta. 
It's so stiff that it will not 'hug' your shoulder either


----------



## jbags07

ksuromax said:


> i really don't know how long it will take to get this bag soften and become at least a wee bit softer, and the handle is too wide/big for hand carry, unlike Veneta.
> It's so stiff that it will not 'hug' your shoulder either


You and i gravitate toward similar BV styles, so i am curious, would you ever consider this new Veneta, or are you unimpressed


----------



## ksuromax

ah, almost forgot!  
i tried on the Fold
i was discussing it with the SA, and i told him that this bag has very limited use, for me, for example, it's a no-no
he insisted it would NOT catch my hair (rolling my eyes) 
i had to prove him wrong
as soon as i put it on i got 2 medallions stuck in my hair and i really had to put efforts to get it untangled


----------



## ksuromax

jbags07 said:


> You and i gravitate toward similar BV styles, so i am curious, would you ever consider this new Veneta, or are you unimpressed


definitely not getting one 
the craftsmanship is in place, but the functionality is missing completely


----------



## RT1

Guess you proved him wrong right quick!


----------



## jbags07

ksuromax said:


> definitely not getting one
> the craftsmanship is in place, but the functionality is missing completely


Thank you for all of the pix and honest review, it helps us to feel like we are experiencing it with you for those of us who do not have boutiques close by....


----------



## ksuromax

jbags07 said:


> Thank you for all of the pix and honest review, it helps us to feel like we are experiencing it with you for those of us who do not have boutiques close by....


pleasure!


----------



## RT1

jbags07 said:


> Thank you for all of the pix and honest review, it helps us to feel like we are experiencing it with you for those of us who do not have boutiques close by....


Heck Yes, I totally agree with this.    
I always appreciate all reviews by you wonderful ladies!  
And, I even have a boutique relatively close to me.


----------



## Nibb

ksuromax said:


> keep in mind that my bag is loaded, so it's sagged heavier, but honestly, i don't think the Hobo would sag at all...
> Hobo's got significantly wider opening
> 
> View attachment 4852191
> 
> 
> View attachment 4852193
> 
> 
> View attachment 4852194
> 
> 
> View attachment 4852195


Thank you for the pictures, a true pro at recon missions!


----------



## V0N1B2

jbags07 said:


> Thank u for all of these pix. This is not a bag that would ever tempt me. And i am a huge Veneta lover. No comparison to TM’s Venetas imho.


It’s more like the Sloan than the Veneta, don’t you think?


----------



## Nibb

ksuromax said:


> ah, almost forgot!
> i tried on the Fold
> i was discussing it with the SA, and i told him that this bag has very limited use, for me, for example, it's a no-no
> he insisted it would NOT catch my hair (rolling my eyes)
> i had to prove him wrong
> as soon as i put it on i got 2 medallions stuck in my hair and i really had to put efforts to get it untangled


I knew that would happen!


----------



## muchstuff

Welp, I went ahead and rebought the same bag I sold a couple of years ago, same colour even. One that I've mentioned regretting the sale of. Any guesses?


----------



## RT1

muchstuff said:


> Welp, I went ahead and rebought the same bag I sold a couple of years ago, same colour even. One that I've mentioned regretting the sale of. Any guesses?


I can’t even begin to guess, and I pretty much know your collection...LOLOL!


----------



## Nibb

muchstuff said:


> Welp, I went ahead and rebought the same bag I sold a couple of years ago, same colour even. One that I've mentioned regretting the sale of. Any guesses?


Is it Cervo?


----------



## muchstuff

Nibb said:


> Is it Cervo?


Yup.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

muchstuff said:


> Yup.


Baseball hobo?


----------



## muchstuff

frenziedhandbag said:


> Baseball hobo?


Nope. Here's the original that I sold, hope the new one is as nice...


----------



## frenziedhandbag

muchstuff said:


> hope the new one is as nice...


 I just received my Nero cervo. It's really nice. Hope yours will be the same.


----------



## muchstuff

frenziedhandbag said:


> I just received my Nero cervo. It's really nice. Hope yours will be the same.


Thanks, it’s hard to go wrong with cervo!


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> Welp, I went ahead and rebought the same bag I sold a couple of years ago, same colour even. One that I've mentioned regretting the sale of. Any guesses?


Large Loop, Ebano (or, Espresso)


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> Nope. Here's the original that I sold, hope the new one is as nice...
> 
> View attachment 4852816


ah, you posted this too early! not fair!  
i posted my guess before i turned the page!


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> ah, you posted this too early! not fair!
> i posted my guess before i turned the page!


I figured you’d know so I’m not too surprised .


----------



## frenziedhandbag

muchstuff said:


> it’s hard to go wrong with cervo!


Agree, and especially with nero.


----------



## BBBagHag

I was going to guess ferro sloane but that’s not Cervo...


muchstuff said:


> Welp, I went ahead and rebought the same bag I sold a couple of years ago, same colour even. One that I've mentioned regretting the sale of. Any guesses?





muchstuff said:


> Yup.


----------



## BBBagHag

I did the same!


ksuromax said:


> ah, you posted this too early! not fair!
> i posted my guess before i turned the page!





muchstuff said:


> I figured you’d know so I’m not too surprised .


----------



## annie9999

ksuromax said:


> View attachment 4852195






V0N1B2 said:


> *It’s more like the Sloan* than the Veneta, don’t you think?



I love the double weave and I never had a Sloan but always wanted one.  I will have to take a look at this bag.


----------



## ksuromax

annie9999 said:


> I love the double weave and I never had a Sloan but always wanted one.  I will have to take a look at this bag.


i have a Sloane
while it does look similar from afar (wide bottom), this new hobo feels on the shoulder like this


----------



## muchstuff

BBBagHag said:


> I was going to guess ferro sloane but that’s not Cervo...


But you’re right, I did have a Sloane. Strap was too wide for me sadly.


----------



## Nibb

muchstuff said:


> Nope. Here's the original that I sold, hope the new one is as nice...
> 
> View attachment 4852816


Love love love! My favorite bag.


----------



## annie9999

ksuromax said:


> i have a Sloane
> while it does look similar from afar (wide bottom), this new hobo feels on the shoulder like this
> 
> View attachment 4852948


Yikes- that doesn't seem good at all.


----------



## babypanda

ksuromax said:


> popped in today with my Veneta and took a few side-by-side shots
> Hobo is way wider (and boxier), Veneta is longer
> View attachment 4852187
> View attachment 4852188
> View attachment 4852189
> View attachment 4852190


Wow! The leather looks so thick and plasticky on the new bag!! Your Veneta looks so much prettier. And I love that red. 
Btw I don’t like the new packaging and shopping bags at all. To me they look cheap but seems like I’m in the minority


----------



## ksuromax

babypanda said:


> Wow! The leather looks so thick and plasticky on the new bag!! Your Veneta looks so much prettier. And I love that red.
> Btw I don’t like the new packaging and shopping bags at all. To me they look cheap but seems like I’m in the minority


thank you, my China Red Veneta is a true gem of my collection! and while being there and holding both in my hands i could appreciate her beauty even better! 
Package doesn't mean anything to me, tbh, the green shopper looks fun, i understand it's a part of new aggressive marketing, this green defo attracts more attention of the crowd that the old quiet and understated brown shopper from the last seasons. Anything that catches attention is good enough


----------



## aalux

Can someone help me if this is authentic? Thank you


----------



## indiaink

aalux said:


> Can someone help me if this is authentic? Thank you
> View attachment 4853858
> 
> View attachment 4853861
> View attachment 4853862
> View attachment 4853863
> View attachment 4853859
> 
> View attachment 4853860


I've asked a mod to move this request to the right thread here Please Authenticate This Bottega Veneta


----------



## jbags07

frenziedhandbag said:


> Agree, and especially with nero.


Reveal pic?


----------



## southernbelle43

babypanda said:


> Wow! The leather looks so thick and plasticky on the new bag!! Your Veneta looks so much prettier. And I love that red.
> Btw I don’t like the new packaging and shopping bags at all. To me they look cheap but seems like I’m in the minority


There is no comparison between the two.  I totally agree.


----------



## Miss World

ksuromax said:


> I could literally sleep in the Arco bag!
> (Gosh, it's heavy!!!!)


I am kind of obsessed with the oversized Arco Slouch bag. So fantastic!


----------



## ksuromax

Miss World said:


> I am kind of obsessed with the oversized Arco Slouch bag. So fantastic!


are you getting one?


----------



## Miss World

ksuromax said:


> are you getting one?


ohh i would love to get a Maxi Arco Slouch, I just love the oversized relaxed look of it. Perfect for work or weekend getaways. I love the Ocra yellow color, but i am resisting temptation.


----------



## ksuromax

Miss World said:


> ohh i would love to get a Maxi Arco Slouch, I just love the oversized relaxed look of it. Perfect for work or weekend getaways. I love the Ocra yellow color, but i am resisting temptation.


did you try it on actually?


----------



## Miss World

ksuromax said:


> did you try it on actually?


Hi no, unfortunately i have not seen the Arco Slouch in real life, only photos in this forum and on Instagram. I am petite and i imagine this would look oversized on me but i still love the look of it. Would be a dream to own.


----------



## ksuromax

Miss World said:


> Hi no, unfortunately i have not seen the Arco Slouch in real life, only photos in this forum and on Instagram. I am petite and i imagine this would look oversized on me but i still love the look of it. Would be a dream to own.


it's not just oversized, it's heavy, too


----------



## Miss World

ksuromax said:


> it's not just oversized, it's heavy, too


Ah really? Such a bummer! I am a bit over heavy bags after dealing with Celine luggage/phantom bags in the past. I guess i'll admire from afar. Thanks heaps for the photos, so cool to see how bags look in reality


----------



## indiaink

OK you guys ... more beauties in the Shopping Thread... I didn’t know dark Barolo was so purple! I love it!


----------



## Nibb

indiaink said:


> OK you guys ... more beauties in the Shopping Thread... I didn’t know dark Barolo was so purple! I love it!


Noooooooo


----------



## Brimson

I nearly wet myself today. Thrifted this beauty earlier, and tried fo restore it the best I could. I’ve been after a Mulberry or BV weekender for years!

so incredibly dusty and dry but a good hour of cleaning and then some neutral shoe polish.I can’t wait to use it in 2030 when COVID disappears.

Before 









After.


----------



## muchstuff

Welp, the large cervo Loop is going back. If I had to guess I'd say it's been through the washer/dryer, the cervo feels dry, the cardboard stiffener in the bottom is pretty much nonexistent, and the leather around the intrecciato is all puckered like it shrunk. And it's the whole bag, not just one corner. I guess the person grading it at FP saw no damage to the leather itself and decided that made it excellent  .


----------



## JenJBS

muchstuff said:


> Welp, the large cervo Loop is going back. If I had to guess I'd say it's been through the washer/dryer, the cervo feels dry, the cardboard stiffener in the bottom is pretty much nonexistent, and the leather around the intrecciato is all puckered like it shrunk. And it's the whole bag, not just one corner. I guess the person grading it at FP saw no damage to the leather itself and decided that made it excellent  .
> 
> View attachment 4857949



So sorry.      How disappointing.


----------



## muchstuff

JenJBS said:


> So sorry.      How disappointing.


Thanks, always a return problem as I don't get reimbursed with shipping either way and I've paid tax and duty on it which I have to try to recoup.


----------



## indiaink

Brimson said:


> I nearly wet myself today. Thrifted this beauty earlier, and tried fo restore it the best I could. I’ve been after a Mulberry or BV weekender for years!
> 
> so incredibly dusty and dry but a good hour of cleaning and then some neutral shoe polish.I can’t wait to use it in 2030 when COVID disappears.
> 
> Before
> View attachment 4857939
> 
> View attachment 4857940
> 
> View attachment 4857945
> 
> View attachment 4857941
> 
> 
> After.
> View attachment 4857944
> 
> View attachment 4857942
> 
> View attachment 4857943


Well done!!!


----------



## Nibb

muchstuff said:


> Welp, the large cervo Loop is going back. If I had to guess I'd say it's been through the washer/dryer, the cervo feels dry, the cardboard stiffener in the bottom is pretty much nonexistent, and the leather around the intrecciato is all puckered like it shrunk. And it's the whole bag, not just one corner. I guess the person grading it at FP saw no damage to the leather itself and decided that made it excellent  .
> 
> View attachment 4857949


Are you positive it’s real? Sounds like a hot mess...so sorry


----------



## muchstuff

Nibb said:


> Are you positive it’s real? Sounds like a hot mess...so sorry


Yeah I'm sure it's authentic but it's a mystery. Absolutely no cracking the in handle glazing as you'd expect with a bag that was well-used but the lining is super soft like it's been used for years. I'm going with washer/dryer but why? Corners are good too. If you'd never had one of these you may think that's this is the way the bag should be but the base has no structural integrity at all. The pic is the base if you can believe it.


----------



## RT1

Well crap, another one bites the dust!   

I'm really beginning to wonder about FP and their team!


----------



## muchstuff

RT1 said:


> Well crap, another one bites the dust!


It’s just the strangest thing...


----------



## RT1

Makes you wonder just who evaluates the items sent in for sale?

Some of their stuff will say "Very Good Condition" and then when you get down to the fine print, it'll say "mold, smells, ripped lining, etc."    No continuity in evaluations!


----------



## muchstuff

RT1 said:


> Makes you wonder just who evaluates the items sent in for sale?
> 
> Some of their stuff will say "Very Good Condition" and then when you get down to the fine print, it'll say "mold, smells, ripped lining, etc."    No continuity in evaluations!


Well, it used to be that FP would over-analyze every detail, so they would have a list of "conditions" but you would receive a bag that looked very good indeed, much like some of the Japanese sellers. Those days seem to be gone...


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> Thanks, always a return problem as I don't get reimbursed with shipping either way and I've paid tax and duty on it which I have to try to recoup.


what a load of disappointment!


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> what a load of disappointment!


I sent them pics and told them I'm not happy about having to pay shipping back so we'll see!


----------



## Nibb

muchstuff said:


> I sent them pics and told them I'm not happy about having to pay shipping back so we'll see!


No excuse for a poor product, so sorry, keep pushing the issue. Too bad they used to be semi-trustworthy, usually if something was in excellent condition it was almost new. The bag may have been polished up but I’ve worn the heck out of my black loop for the past 4 years and not a mark on it.


----------



## Nibb

RT1 said:


> Makes you wonder just who evaluates the items sent in for sale?
> 
> Some of their stuff will say "Very Good Condition" and then when you get down to the fine print, it'll say "mold, smells, ripped lining, etc."    No continuity in evaluations!


Super young group works at FP, not sure how much training they get.


----------



## muchstuff

Nibb said:


> No excuse for a poor product, so sorry, keep pushing the issue. Too bad they used to be semi-trustworthy, usually if something was in excellent condition it was almost new. The bag may have been polished up but I’ve worn the heck out of my black loop for the past 4 years and not a mark on it.


I’ve had three Loops before this and I agree, cervo is almost indestructible. I honestly don’t know WTF happened to this one.


----------



## dolali

muchstuff said:


> Thanks, always a return problem as I don't get reimbursed with shipping either way and I've paid tax and duty on it which I have to try to recoup.



UGH! what a disappointment! If I may ask, do you have to pay shipping either way because you are in Canada? You should NOT have to pay particularly when bag is clearly NOT as described


----------



## muchstuff

dolali said:


> UGH! what a disappointment! If I may ask, do you have to pay shipping either way because you are in Canada? You should NOT have to pay particularly when bag is clearly NOT as described


Yup it's because it's international. When the border's open I ship to Washington state and drive across to pick up, but with the border closed shopping in the US has become a lot more expensive. I've expressed my displeasure at having to pay on a SNAD bag so we'll see what they come back with.


----------



## dolali

muchstuff said:


> Yup it's because it's international. When the border's open I ship to Washington state and drive across to pick up, but with the border closed shopping in the US has become a lot more expensive. I've expressed my displeasure at having to pay on a SNAD bag so we'll see what they come back with.



I would be really pissed! gggrrr... good luck. Let us know how it turns out.


----------



## muchstuff

dolali said:


> I would be really pissed! gggrrr... good luck. Let us know how it turns out.


Oh you have no idea  ...As I understand it you guys can do your online purchase from FP or wherever, often with free shipping, and if it doesn't work out you simply get a shipping label and return, right? I know you now have to pay state taxes which seems still to surprise a lot of buyers. If you buy internationally online you can import up to $800 tax free.

As a Canadian, if I buy from the US online I get hit with duty for anything over $150 and tax for anything over $20. Yes, $20. And rarely get free shipping. If I want to return something I pay shipping back (and Canadian shipping isn't subsidized like US postal service so it's more expensive) plus I have to apply to get my tax and duty back which means supplying documents showing the original purchase and the refund. (If I spend 48 hours in the US I can bring back $800 worth of stuff but that then includes hotel, etc. so it's not a great deal really.) Plus I'm currently paying about $1.34 CDN for every US dollar...

So why do I shop in the US? Choice. If you remember that the state of California has the population of the entire country of Canada you can see how much more there is to choose from in the US when it comes to secondary market bags. So I suck it up and pay the big bucks but it HURTS!


----------



## RT1

Darn it....I'm so sorry you have to deal with this crap.
Did not realize the CA$ was that much lower than the US$, so you're getting hit at every end on the process!


----------



## muchstuff

RT1 said:


> Darn it....I'm so sorry you have to deal with this crap.
> Did not realize the CA$ was that much lower than the US$, so you're getting hit at every end on the process!


Yup it's bloody awful. I remember once upon a time when the CDN dollar was worth MORE than the US. Really showing my age now  .


----------



## RT1

muchstuff said:


> Yup it's bloody awful. I remember once upon a time when the CDN dollar was worth MORE than the US. Really showing my age now  .


I'm right there with you..LOL!     
I can remember when the CDN$ was worth more than the USD$, as well.
I was thinking it was closer in value now than it really is.

I so wish there was a way I could lend you a hand in the returns.
That's gotta' suck big time when you have to return an item.
Not to mention the Postal bureaucratic BS you have to endure.


----------



## muchstuff

RT1 said:


> I'm right there with you..LOL!
> I can remember when the CDN$ was worth more than the USD$, as well.
> I was thinking it was closer in value now than it really is.
> 
> I so wish there was a way I could lend you a hand in the returns.
> That's gotta' suck big time when you have to return an item.
> Not to mention the Postal bureaucratic BS you have to endure.


Thanks my friend, the bureaucratic BS is with CDA customs not the postal service. UPS collects on their behalf but you have to apply to them for refunds  .


----------



## RT1

It's a vicious circle of bureaucratic BS all the way around.
Everyone wants their piece of the pie....this is just wrong, period!


----------



## indiaink

Well, we haven’t heard from Fashionphile/Neiman Marcus - I feel pretty confident they have a solution in place for this (I mean, come on, MS can’t be the first unhappy international customer who received a less-than-described bag). I will give them the benefit of the doubt and will think they’ll do the right thing. Why do down the rabbit hole of anger when it’s not necessary?


----------



## Brimson

Nibb said:


> Super young group works at FP, not sure how much training they get.



doesn’t sound like much!


----------



## Nibb

muchstuff said:


> I’ve had three Loops before this and I agree, cervo is almost indestructible. I honestly don’t know WTF happened to this one.





indiaink said:


> Well, we haven’t heard from Fashionphile/Neiman Marcus - I feel pretty confident they have a solution in place for this (I mean, come on, MS can’t be the first unhappy international customer who received a less-than-described bag). I will give them the benefit of the doubt and will think they’ll do the right thing. Why do down the rabbit hole of anger when it’s not necessary?



Maybe AI in training? It appears they are accelerating FP’s growth and introducing tech, it takes time for AI to learn.
I’m so sorry that bag is such a disappointment and an unnecessary financial hit. 









						Fashionphile Snags $38.5M To Boost reCommerce
					

Pre-owned online shopping firm Fashionphile has notched $38.5 million in NewSpring Growth-led Series B funding to boost its reCommerce efforts.




					www.google.com


----------



## muchstuff

Nibb said:


> Maybe AI in training? It appears they are accelerating FP’s growth and introducing tech, it takes time for AI to learn.
> I’m so sorry that bag is such a disappointment and an unnecessary financial hit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fashionphile Snags $38.5M To Boost reCommerce
> 
> 
> Pre-owned online shopping firm Fashionphile has notched $38.5 million in NewSpring Growth-led Series B funding to boost its reCommerce efforts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.google.com


Thanks . At the end of the day I’ll end up losing shipping cost, it’s not a huge deal. Frustrating, but we’re talking first world problems here after all. The bigger problem to me is the fact that online sites seem to be heading in the wrong direction customer service-wise. Both the veracity of their listings and their dealing with customer complaints leave a lot to be desired. Can’t speak to all companies but FP and TRR for sure.


----------



## V0N1B2

muchstuff said:


> Oh you have no idea  ... *As a Canadian, if I buy from the US online I get hit with duty for anything over $150 and tax for anything over $20. Yes, $20.* And rarely get free shipping. Plus I'm currently paying about $1.34 CDN for every US dollar...


This right here is what has stopped me buying anything since March. Covid and the border closure has been really good to me in that way. I figure in 6+ months I've probably saved four or five thousand dollars by not hitting the buy it now button every time I think I see a great deal. 

I spent that money on new closet and interior doors, bathroom vanity, hallway lighting... 

Yeah, LOL at the USPS $5.00 flat-rate box. I bought a sleeveless dress in August from the other side of the country. (Supposedly) expedited Halifax to Vancouver took 10 days and it was $34 shipping, so excuse me if I roll my eyes when y'all are fretting over waiting four days for a (free shipping) package. 
PS: Amazon Prime two day shipping?  doesn't exist in my city. I pay for it with my membership, but it doesn't exist. It's a week. Just this morning I ordered under counter lighting for my bathroom vanity and it's "PRIME!". But delivery is expected October 2 - and it has nothing to do with covid.


----------



## muchstuff

V0N1B2 said:


> This right here is what has stopped me buying anything since March. Covid and the border closure has been really good to me in that way. I figure in 6+ months I've probably saved four or five thousand dollars by not hitting the buy it now button every time I think I see a great deal.
> 
> I spent that money on new closet and interior doors, bathroom vanity, hallway lighting...
> 
> Yeah, LOL at the USPS $5.00 flat-rate box. I bought a sleeveless dress in August from the other side of the country. (Supposedly) expedited Halifax to Vancouver took 10 days and it was $34 shipping, so excuse me if I roll my eyes when y'all are fretting over waiting four days for a (free shipping) package.
> PS: Amazon Prime two day shipping?  doesn't exist in my city. I pay for it with my membership, but it doesn't exist. It's a week. Just this morning I ordered under counter lighting for my bathroom vanity and it's "PRIME!". But delivery is expected October 2 - and it has nothing to do with covid.


This. I did get a Prime delivery once in two days.


----------



## Nibb

muchstuff said:


> This. I did get a Prime delivery once in two days.


Prime and free shipping, a blessing and a curse.


----------



## muchstuff

Nibb said:


> Prime and free shipping, a blessing and a curse.


 Indeed.


----------



## RT1

V0N1B2 said:


> This right here is what has stopped me buying anything since March. Covid and the border closure has been really good to me in that way. I figure in 6+ months I've probably saved four or five thousand dollars by not hitting the buy it now button every time I think I see a great deal.
> 
> I spent that money on new closet and interior doors, bathroom vanity, hallway lighting...
> 
> *Yeah, LOL at the USPS $5.00 flat-rate box. I bought a sleeveless dress in August from the other side of the country. (Supposedly) expedited Halifax to Vancouver took 10 days and it was $34 shipping, so excuse me if I roll my eyes when y'all are fretting over waiting four days for a (free shipping) package.*
> PS: Amazon Prime two day shipping?  doesn't exist in my city. I pay for it with my membership, but it doesn't exist. It's a week. Just this morning I ordered under counter lighting for my bathroom vanity and it's "PRIME!". But delivery is expected October 2 - and it has nothing to do with covid.


Yeah, I shipped a package to Minnesota that was supposed to arrive in *3 days*...it took *7 days* via USPS *Priority Mail!     *
I just figured the USPS is getting a LOT of stuff shipped with the upcoming election and associated ballots, but I was sweating the entire time.


----------



## Brimson

Does anyone know how to stop the insoles of the dodger sneaker wearing away? All the paint on mine has worn off and it looks atrocious.


----------



## jeune_fille

I was looking for an article on what were the best or most iconic bottega veneta bags because I was trying to get some information on intrecciato pyramid bag and also the intrecciato clutch as posted by @indiaink on another thread. And guess what, they listed all DL's bags. It was as if the Veneta and Cabat never existed.


----------



## indiaink

jeune_fille said:


> I was looking for an article on what were the best or most iconic bottega veneta bags because I was trying to get some information on intrecciato pyramid bag and also the intrecciato clutch as posted by @indiaink on another thread. And guess what, they listed all DL's bags. It was as if the Veneta and Cabat never existed.


Yes, I have found that to be increasingly true. They are erasing TM's existence, which means if you want to find anything at all try to do it now, but it's probably too late. Thank goodness for BVettes like @V0N1B2 who has/had the excellent habit of savings pieces of information like this!


----------



## muchstuff

jeune_fille said:


> I was looking for an article on what were the best or most iconic bottega veneta bags because I was trying to get some information on intrecciato pyramid bag and also the intrecciato clutch as posted by @indiaink on another thread. And guess what, they listed all DL's bags. It was as if the Veneta and Cabat never existed.


Sad, isn't it?


----------



## jeune_fille

muchstuff said:


> Sad, isn't it?


Totally! To me it looks like a mega advertising machine hand in hand with so many pictures in instagram and a lot of videos in youtube.
There is a documentary in Netflix called The Social Dilemma which discusses how social media invented features that are so addicting that it actually controls your life. Unsurprisingly, by bombarding the internet with so many pictures of DLs bag, they are trying to sway the customers who are undecided if they like the bags or not and customers who have never heard of BV.
Truth be told, before DL BV was so far  from the radar of the influencers and the social media.


----------



## muchstuff

jeune_fille said:


> Totally! To me it looks like a mega advertising machine hand in hand with so many pictures in instagram and a lot of videos in youtube.
> There is a documentary in Netflix called The Social Dilemma which discusses how social media invented features that are so addicting that it actually controls your life. Unsurprisingly, by bombarding the internet with so many pictures of DLs bag, they are trying to sway the customers who are undecided if they like the bags or not and customers who have never heard of BV.
> Truth be told, before DL BV was so far  from the radar of the influencers and the social media.


You’re the second person who has mentioned that documentary. I’ll have to watch it.


----------



## V0N1B2

jeune_fille said:


> I was looking for an article on what were the best or most iconic bottega veneta bags because I was trying to get some information on intrecciato pyramid bag...


Well, the Veneta, Cabat, and Knot I think are the most iconic of TM-era BV bags.
Which iteration of the Pyramid are you interested in?


----------



## V0N1B2

jeune_fille said:


> Totally! To me it looks like a mega advertising machine hand in hand with so many pictures in instagram and a lot of videos in youtube.
> There is a documentary in Netflix called The Social Dilemma which discusses how social media invented features that are so addicting that it actually controls your life. Unsurprisingly, by bombarding the internet with so many pictures of DLs bag, they are trying to sway the customers who are undecided if they like the bags or not and customers who have never heard of BV.
> Truth be told, before DL BV was so far  from the radar of the influencers and the social media.


Yeah, they create major FOMO and hype a product so much you didn't even know you wanted it. Everyone has this new "thing" and they bombard you with pictures so that finally you're like... Ohmahgerd! I have to have this new "thing" too. 
Case in point: instant pot


----------



## jeune_fille

muchstuff said:


> You’re the second person who has mentioned that documentary. I’ll have to watch it.


It was a thought provoking documentary, I suggest also watching The Great Hack which I think complements the one I mentioned above.


----------



## jeune_fille

V0N1B2 said:


> Well, the Veneta, Cabat, and Knot I think are the most iconic of TM-era BV bags.
> Which iteration of the Pyramid are you interested in?


OMG I didnt know there were iterations. @indiaink posted some pictures on the Orlando thread. I initially thought they were outlet only bags. If you have any resources, I can take a look! Thanks so much!


----------



## indiaink

jeune_fille said:


> OMG I didnt know there were iterations. @indiaink posted some pictures on the Orlando thread. I initially thought they were outlet only bags. If you have any resources, I can take a look! Thanks so much!


... no, not Outlet only ... Tomas Maier's designs, the "Classics", have now all been _moved on_ to the Outlets. If you want more photos just text Christopher, he'll provide all you need. His number's at the top of the Classics thread.


----------



## V0N1B2

Last few weeks of the season to enjoy the game.


----------



## muchstuff

For those who haven’t heard both the the President and the First Lady have tested positive for covid.


----------



## Nibb

muchstuff said:


> For those who haven’t heard both the the President and the First Lady have tested positive for covid.


Oh we heard, my DH even got out of bed and turned the news on. IMO pres been reckless, hopefully he/they didn’t spread it around. Buckle up and get some popcorn drama is just starting.


----------



## muchstuff

Nibb said:


> Oh we heard, my DH even got out of bed and turned the news on. IMO pres been reckless, hopefully he/they didn’t spread it around. Buckle up and get some popcorn drama is just starting.


My DH did the same thing   . There are bound to be others given that Hope Hicks is ill as well. Who knows who is spreading it within that group, they’ve all been criminally reckless.


----------



## indiaink

Nibb said:


> Oh we heard, my DH even got out of bed and turned the news on. IMO pres been reckless, hopefully he/they didn’t spread it around. Buckle up and get some popcorn drama is just starting.


Spread it around? ROFLMAO. When he was in MN the other day he saw a LOT of people. A LOT. From one end to the other. I can just see the buzz in the air from all the phone calls and contact tracing that's going on. It's irresponsible and pure madness.  Remember how much came out of the Sturgis Motorcycle rally? This might be close. And that was only MN!


----------



## RT1

You need to be especially careful since he was in MN.


----------



## indiaink

RT1 said:


> You need to be especially careful since he was in MN.


Nah, I don't travel in those circles... at all... whoa now I've started day dreaming $$$$$$$$$$


----------



## Nibb

indiaink said:


> Spread it around? ROFLMAO. When he was in MN the other day he saw a LOT of people. A LOT. From one end to the other. I can just see the buzz in the air from all the phone calls and contact tracing that's going on. It's irresponsible and pure madness.  Remember how much came out of the Sturgis Motorcycle rally? This might be close. And that was only MN!


Sturgis still boggles my mind, what’s happening now is a giant sh#t show, I can’t stop thinking about his clan watching the tantrum debate without masks. Stay safe in MN.


----------



## RT1

That debate blew me away....like two teenagers who always had to get the last word in.  
An uncontrolled mess.
I've never seen a more useless waste of time.


----------



## indiaink

RT1 said:


> That debate blew me away....like two teenagers who always had to get the last word in.
> An uncontrolled mess.
> I've never seen a more useless waste of time.


Careful - no politics on tPF.


----------



## RT1

indiaink said:


> Careful - no politics on tPF.


Just MHO....no names were mentioned to stir the pot.
I’m going to follow the rules to the letter.


----------



## ksuromax

Is it the same unusually hot for this time of the year in other places, too, or, it's just us "lucky" ? 
5th October!


----------



## RT1

Mid 70's where I am.   Let's see that would be a little over 23 degrees in that idiotic Celsius used in your part of the world.


----------



## Nibb

ksuromax said:


> Is it the same unusually hot for this time of the year in other places, too, or, it's just us "lucky" ?
> 5th October!
> 
> View attachment 4868927


That’s hot! The US west coast has hot dry weather some places can reach 43°C early Fall, very dangerous for wildfires. Sometimes dressing in October is frustrating, cool mornings invite cozy sweaters and boots but by the afternoon it could be sweltering hot. I think you deserve a cool drink.


----------



## muchstuff

RT1 said:


> Mid 70's where I am.   Let's see that would be a little over 23 degrees in that idiotic Celsius used in your part of the world.


Ummmm I think you’re one of the few who doesn’t use Celsius my friend.


----------



## whateve

muchstuff said:


> Ummmm I think you’re one of the few who doesn’t use Celsius my friend.


Fahrenheit user here. I'm too old to learn anything new. 

It's in the 80s-90s here. The nights are around 65F. Usually Halloween is when the weather starts to turn more fall like. It was always difficult getting costumes for the kids as I never knew if it was going to be sweltering hot, rainy or cold.


----------



## RT1

whateve said:


> *Fahrenheit user here. I'm too old to learn anything new.*
> 
> It's in the 80s-90s here. The nights are around 65F. Usually Halloween is when the weather starts to turn more fall like. It was always difficult getting costumes for the kids as I never knew if it was going to be sweltering hot, rainy or cold.



Glad I had at least one backer on the F scale.
It hurts my mind to do the math to change over to C.

I'm ok with grams/oz, Kg to Lbs, but the temperature conversion just does me in.


----------



## muchstuff

RT1 said:


> Glad I had at least one backer on the F scale.
> It hurts my mind to do the math to change over to C.
> 
> I'm ok with grams/oz, Kg to Lbs, but the temperature conversion just does me in.


25-30 is the beginning of hot, that’s all you need to know.


----------



## RT1

muchstuff said:


> Ummmm I think you’re one of the few who doesn’t use Celsius my friend.


We don't use that scale in the good ol' USA!!!


----------



## muchstuff

RT1 said:


> We don't use that scale in the good ol' USA!!!


Sorry, not following US examples these days     .


----------



## RT1

muchstuff said:


> Sorry, not following US examples these days     .


It's probably for the *BEST* that you don't!!!     
We have enough problems here right now.


----------



## whateve

RT1 said:


> Glad I had at least one backer on the F scale.
> It hurts my mind to do the math to change over to C.
> 
> I'm ok with grams/oz, Kg to Lbs, but the temperature conversion just does me in.


When I look at purses that have the measurements in cm, I have to pull out my two sided measuring tape. For everything else, I ask Google.


----------



## JenJBS

I learned that to convert from C to F - Double it, and add 30. 1 C double = 2, add 30 = 32F. Technically 0C is 32F, so it's a degree off; and others can be a few degrees off, but it gives a good idea. From F to C, subtract 30, then cut it in half (aka divide by 2). Teacher in elementary school taught me that, and it's stuck with me...


----------



## RT1

JenJBS said:


> I learned that to convert from C to F - Double it, and add 30. 1 C double = 2, add 30 = 32F. Technically 0C is 32F, so it's a degree off; and others can be a few degrees off, but it gives a good idea. From F to C, subtract 30, then cut it in half (aka divide by 2). Teacher in elementary school taught me that, and it's stuck with me...


You lost me with the first sentence!      I don't do math well at all...and don't even get me started on decimals.


----------



## muchstuff

JenJBS said:


> I learned that to convert from C to F - Double it, and add 30. 1 C double = 2, add 30 = 32F. Technically 0C is 32F, so it's a degree off; and others can be a few degrees off, but it gives a good idea. From F to C, subtract 30, then cut it in half (aka divide by 2). Teacher in elementary school taught me that, and it's stuck with me...


Yeah but it doesn’t work after a certain point I remember being told.  But I can’t remember what that point is. After awhile you get used to Celsius ( I grew up with Fahrenheit) and don’t bother converting!


----------



## RT1

I'm old school....if I'm cold, I know it's cold outside and need to turn up the heat.
If I'm hot, then I know it's hot outside and need to crank down the AC.

Plus, I have a good old *Fahrenheit* thermometer right outside the back door and can check it in an instant.
That's why I don't bother with these conversions.


----------



## muchstuff

RT1 said:


> I'm old school....if I'm cold, I know it's cold outside and need to turn up the heat.
> If I'm hot, then I know it's hot outside and need to crank down the AC.
> 
> Plus, I have a good old *Fahrenheit* thermometer right outside the back door and can check it in an instant.
> That's why I don't bother with these conversions.


In trouble if you’re not at home though   . 
Hey is anyone getting a ton of error messages when you’re trying to load a page? The last few days I’m getting a lot of them.


----------



## JenJBS

muchstuff said:


> Yeah but it doesn’t work after a certain point I remember being told.  But I can’t remember what that point is. After awhile you get used to Celsius ( I grew up with Fahrenheit) and don’t bother converting!



Yeah. By 100F (37C) it's about 4 degrees off. But at that point hot is hot...


----------



## muchstuff

JenJBS said:


> Yeah. By 100F (37C) it's about 4 degrees off. But at that point hot is hot...


Just warming up for @ksuromax  .


----------



## Nibb

RT1 said:


> I'm old school....if I'm cold, I know it's cold outside and need to turn up the heat.
> If I'm hot, then I know it's hot outside and need to crank down the AC.
> 
> Plus, I have a good old *Fahrenheit* thermometer right outside the back door and can check it in an instant.
> That's why I don't bother with these conversions.


Google knows all.


----------



## Nibb

muchstuff said:


> Sorry, not following US examples these days     .


We’re a hot mess


----------



## RT1

Nibb said:


> We’re a hot mess


And that’s the truth!


----------



## ksuromax

Nibb said:


> That’s hot! The US west coast has hot dry weather some places can reach 43°C early Fall, very dangerous for wildfires. Sometimes dressing in October is frustrating, cool mornings invite cozy sweaters and boots but by the afternoon it could be sweltering hot. I think you deserve a cool drink.


we don't get even slightly cool mornings, still around 30's  
i can't wait till the day when we do NOT need the A/C


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> Just warming up for @ksuromax  .


yeah, that's our 'cool' morning


----------



## whateve

ksuromax said:


> we don't get even slightly cool mornings, still around 30's
> i can't wait till the day when we do NOT need the A/C


We think we'll be able to sleep with the windows open tonight, rather than have the AC on.


----------



## indiaink

@V0N1B2 and any other golfer ... this is a very scary story that turned out well... thought you might find it interesting. S, have you ever played this particular course before?

Golfer and the Elk


----------



## V0N1B2

I don't know anything about Elk (other than they taste good), but if they're anything like moose, they're total dicks.
We just have bears on our courses, and they love those damn flags.  Always pulling them out and playing with them.


----------



## ksuromax

V0N1B2 said:


> I don't know anything about Elk (other than they taste good), but if they're anything like moose, they're total dicks.
> We just have bears on our courses, and they love those damn flags.  Always pulling them out and playing with them.
> View attachment 4871048


holy cookies!!!


----------



## RT1

ksuromax said:


> holy cookies!!!


Cute and cuddly, from a distance!


----------



## muchstuff

V0N1B2 said:


> I don't know anything about Elk (other than they taste good), but if they're anything like moose, they're total dicks.
> We just have bears on our courses, and they love those damn flags.  Always pulling them out and playing with them.
> View attachment 4871048


Pretty decent size.


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> Pretty decent size.


decent?? it's massive!!


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> decent?? it's massive!!


 Healthy bear for sure. They'll be heading for hibernation soon so they've been fattening up. You get used to them if you live here, they show up in a lot of communities.


----------



## RT1

Nah, just a good sized Black Bear.
Massive is a Grizzly Bear.

Guess you guys don't have bears in Paradise?


----------



## ksuromax

RT1 said:


> Nah, just a good sized Black Bear.
> Massive is a Grizzly Bear.
> 
> Guess you guys don't have bears in Paradise?


we have camels, more than enough!


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> Healthy bear for sure. They'll be heading for hibernation soon so they've been fattening up. You get used to them if you live here, they show up in a lot of communities.


i used to do a bit of 'patronage' in our local tiny zoo before we moved, and MY pets were a horse, a wolf and a couple of bears, i fed them from hands, i stroke the wolf, she was really like a dog for me (but a real beast for the others!), and the bears, especially the male, never ever acted in a way he could hurt me, there was a double bar fence, so i could not TOUCH him, but i fed him sticking my hands thru the bars and i knew he would never hurt me. Exceptionally smart animals!


----------



## indiaink

ksuromax said:


> we have camels, more than enough!


Camels on one side, Kangaroos on the other - both can be (and usually are?) vicious.


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> i used to do a bit of 'patronage' in our local tiny zoo before we moved, and MY pets were a horse, a wolf and a couple of bears, i fed them from hands, i stroke the wolf, she was really like a dog for me (but a real beast for the others!), and the bears, especially the male, never ever acted in a way he could hurt me, there was a double bar fence, so i could not TOUCH him, but i fed him sticking my hands thru the bars and i knew he would never hurt me. Exceptionally smart animals!


Sadly there are people here that feed the wild bears, which become habituated and then shot by conservation officers. It's a real problem.


----------



## RT1

indiaink said:


> Camels on one side, Kangaroos on the other - both can be (and usually are?) vicious.


Didn't you guys have bears in Oklahoma?


----------



## ksuromax

indiaink said:


> Camels on one side, Kangaroos on the other - both can be (and usually are?) vicious.


generally we don't have many cases involved the camels, the desert has the wired fence almost all along any road, plus the signs everywhere, so the drivers just let them go, if any odd one walks on the road (my DH saw one once, he just slowed down and drove past quietly). Hardly ever they attack the car for no reason.


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> Sadly there are people here that feed the wild bears, which become habituated and then shot by conservation officers. It's a real problem.


oh, that's a shame!!  
in that zoo we had rescued animals, those that got stuck in the traps, or needed help, and/or a few monkeys which were stupidly brought by the sailing ships, and finally had no homes. None of them was caught on purpose, but neither would make it in the wild. So, they kept them


----------



## RT1

muchstuff said:


> Sadly there are people here that feed the wild bears, which become habituated and then shot by conservation officers. It's a real problem.


Bears are among the smartest of all the wild animals.
They can figure out how to open trash can lids, or if need be, hurl the cans across an area until the lid pops off.
@muchstuff, yes, people do not need to be feeding these beautiful animals.
They are really helpful in the ecosystem and a joy to watch from a distance.


----------



## indiaink

RT1 said:


> Didn't you guys have bears in Oklahoma?


We had POSSUMS. They can KICK YOUR... well, you know what I mean. One got in my house, once, in the kitchen ... and I had to call the police; an officer had to use his night stick and it STILL didn’t want to leave. Finally jumped out a window and I never saw it again.


----------



## RT1

Had a friend once, when we were much younger and stupider and were out "drinking and riding around."
He caught a Possum, brought it home and put it in his roommates washer room as a joke.

The darned thing was a pregnant female and she give birth later that night.   
When the roommate opened the door the next morning, he was attacked by the angry mother.

Their teeth are like 4 inch needles.  
She tore him up before he could run her out of the house.   

Kinda' funny at the time!!!


----------



## muchstuff

RT1 said:


> Had a friend once, when we were much younger and stupider and were out "drinking and riding around."
> He caught a Possum, brought it home and put it in his roommates washer room as a joke.
> 
> The darned thing was a pregnant female and she give birth later that night.
> When the roommate opened the door the next morning, he was attacked by the angry mother.
> 
> Their teeth are like 4 inch needles.
> She tore him up before he could run her out of the house.
> 
> Kinda' funny at the time!!!


Yikes!


----------



## Nibb

indiaink said:


> We had POSSUMS. They can KICK YOUR... well, you know what I mean. One got in my house, once, in the kitchen ... and I had to call the police; an officer had to use his night stick and it STILL didn’t want to leave. Finally jumped out a window and I never saw it again.





RT1 said:


> Had a friend once, when we were much younger and stupider and were out "drinking and riding around."
> He caught a Possum, brought it home and put it in his roommates washer room as a joke.
> 
> The darned thing was a pregnant female and she give birth later that night.
> When the roommate opened the door the next morning, he was attacked by the angry mother.
> 
> Their teeth are like 4 inch needles.
> She tore him up before he could run her out of the house.
> 
> Kinda' funny at the time!!!


Wow I’ve never heard of aggressive opossums, most nights we get one or two in our yard, if we run across one they will hiss, nothing more, they run from the dogs or they “play opossum” and lay down. We have coyotes in our neighborhood that will occasionally nab one. Now I’ll be more careful.


----------



## whateve

indiaink said:


> We had POSSUMS. They can KICK YOUR... well, you know what I mean. One got in my house, once, in the kitchen ... and I had to call the police; an officer had to use his night stick and it STILL didn’t want to leave. Finally jumped out a window and I never saw it again.


I really hate opossums. Their red eyes glow at night. They are so creepy looking. If you try to shoo them out, they get perfectly still -- they play possum. They would drive my dog crazy. They would sit on the top of the fence where he couldn't reach them, and he barked his head off.


----------



## Nibb

whateve said:


> I really hate opossums. Their red eyes glow at night. They are so creepy looking. If you try to shoo them out, they get perfectly still -- they play possum. They would drive my dog crazy. They would sit on the top of the fence where he couldn't reach them, and he barked his head off.


Don’t forget the looong rat tail  IDK they eat snails and ticks, anything that eats a tick and a snail can stop by for a midnight snack.


----------



## RT1

Here's the way to solve the problem of them sitting on the fence while your dogs bark at them.
(*Let me preface this by saying that I do not believe in harming any animal for any reason.*)

Get a long pole, broom handle, rake handle, whatever, and walk up to the possum, which will probably hiss at you...then simply give it a push/nudge off your fence into your neighbor's yard or whatever property is next to you.
I have to do this occasionally and it does not harm the animal in any way, just allows peace and quiet in your yard.


----------



## muchstuff

dolali said:


> I would be really pissed! gggrrr... good luck. Let us know how it turns out.


Update, FP refunded me for the bag and shipping both ways. So it pays to be the squeaky wheel. But they relisted without mentioning the hot mess at the bottom of the bag. When I asked about that the SA said " Our buyers have determined that this item is not meant to be structured and is expected to be slouchy as this is a hobo style bag." I replied the it's a shame they don't listen to their clients, particularly since I've had three of these and that there should be structural integrity in the base. So as always it's buyer beware.


----------



## JenJBS

muchstuff said:


> Update, FP refunded me for the bag and shipping both ways. So it pays to be the squeaky wheel. But they relisted without mentioning the hot mess at the bottom of the bag. When I asked about that the SA said " Our buyers have determined that this item is not meant to be structured and is expected to be slouchy as this is a hobo style bag." I replied the it's a shame they don't listen to their clients, particularly since I've had three of these and that there should be structural integrity in the base. So as always it's buyer beware.



Glad you at least got all your money back. Yep, buyer beware.


----------



## Nibb

DH and I snuck a small vineyard to desert trip in, no camels, opossums, or kangaroos but we did get the shake down from a herd of desert donkeys, drove through a very smoky Yosemite National Park and had some great wine and chocolates.


----------



## dolali

muchstuff said:


> Update, FP refunded me for the bag and shipping both ways. So it pays to be the squeaky wheel. But they relisted without mentioning the hot mess at the bottom of the bag. When I asked about that the SA said " Our buyers have determined that this item is not meant to be structured and is expected to be slouchy as this is a hobo style bag." I replied the it's a shame they don't listen to their clients, particularly since I've had three of these and that there should be structural integrity in the base. So as always it's buyer beware.



Oh... I am so glad to hear you got your money back for the bag AND the shipping! FP did the right thing!

I have this bag in Nero and Barolo. Just pulled one out to see.... I can't feel anything at the bottom, other than the lining and leather, but it does feel there is some sort of "structure" to it. Maybe the lines of intercciato weave provide the structure feeling? Pic for reference


----------



## muchstuff

dolali said:


> Oh... I am so glad to hear you got your money back for the bag AND the shipping! FP did the right thing!
> 
> I have this bag in Nero and Barolo. Just pulled one out to see.... I can't feel anything at the bottom, other than the lining and leather, but it does feel there is some sort of "structure" to it. Maybe the lines of intercciato weave provide the structure feeling? Pic for reference
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4872456


You see how yours is shaped like a rectangle? If you feel it you can feel what appears to be a cardboard liner in between the lining and the leather. At least all of mine have it. The FP one had it but it was all mushy and folded over.


----------



## dolali

muchstuff said:


> You see how yours is shaped like a rectangle? If you feel it you can feel what appears to be a cardboard liner in between the lining and the leather. At least all of mine have it. The FP one had it but it was all mushy and folded over.



OH YES! You are right! Just felt it, like a very thin cardboard liner! I never noticed it, but now I do! Geez, FP is not completely honest in their description


----------



## muchstuff

dolali said:


> OH YES! You are right! Just felt it, like a very thin cardboard liner! I never noticed it, but now I do! Geez, FP is not completely honest in their description


There have been others lately who have had issues with FP descriptions. Based on the reply I received I think it’s lack of experience in this case. But I know of at least one other return where they didn’t change the description to include some pretty significant fading. And you only need to open your eyes for that one. No experience needed!


----------



## indiaink

Nibb said:


> View attachment 4872450
> View attachment 4872451
> View attachment 4872452
> View attachment 4872454
> 
> DH and I snuck a small vineyard to desert trip in, no camels, opossums, or kangaroos but we did get the shake down from a herd of desert donkeys, drove through a very smoky Yosemite National Park and had some great wine and chocolates.


@Nibb Beautiful pictures! Love this place! That first donkey photo made me think of my boy dog Rhyn for some reason. Doofus boy donkey? Doofus boy dog? Eh. Say, if I PP you $ for a small priority mail box, think you could ship me a couple chocolates?


----------



## whateve

muchstuff said:


> You see how yours is shaped like a rectangle? If you feel it you can feel what appears to be a cardboard liner in between the lining and the leather. At least all of mine have it. The FP one had it but it was all mushy and folded over.


I can feel it in my tote. I guess you shouldn't wash these!


----------



## Nibb

indiaink said:


> @Nibb Beautiful pictures! Love this place! That first donkey photo made me think of my boy dog Rhyn for some reason. Doofus boy donkey? Doofus boy dog? Eh. Say, if I PP you $ for a small priority mail box, think you could ship me a couple chocolates?


Thank you  
Definitely a couple of sweet doofus boy donkeys, but also a few crafty characters, one of them swiped the chocolates! DH got out of the car, opened the tailgate and got swarmed, one of the donkeys snatched the chocolates out of a tote  it didn’t help that I was laughing so hard I was crying. DH was stunned but laughing. We have family in that area, everyone knows the donkeys, it was our first meet and greet with them, I think they hazed us.


----------



## Nibb

muchstuff said:


> You see how yours is shaped like a rectangle? If you feel it you can feel what appears to be a cardboard liner in between the lining and the leather. At least all of mine have it. The FP one had it but it was all mushy and folded over.


Did you see the dark red one on ebay? I think it sold, it was a total mess, zero shape, it looked like the one FP only a dark red. If I find it I’ll send it to you.


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> Update, FP refunded me for the bag and shipping both ways. So it pays to be the squeaky wheel. But they relisted without mentioning the hot mess at the bottom of the bag. When I asked about that the SA said " Our buyers have determined that this item is not meant to be structured and is expected to be slouchy as this is a hobo style bag." I replied the it's a shame they don't listen to their clients, particularly since I've had three of these and that there should be structural integrity in the base. So as always it's buyer beware.


'a squeaky wheel' - what a nice way to say PITA! that's gonna be my new favourite


----------



## ksuromax

dolali said:


> Oh... I am so glad to hear you got your money back for the bag AND the shipping! FP did the right thing!
> 
> I have this bag in Nero and Barolo. Just pulled one out to see.... I can't feel anything at the bottom, other than the lining and leather, but it does feel there is some sort of "structure" to it. Maybe the lines of intercciato weave provide the structure feeling? Pic for reference
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4872456


Double twin!  
both of mine are very soft, too


----------



## whateve

ksuromax said:


> 'a squeaky wheel' - what a nice way to say PITA! that's gonna be my new favourite


My mom always used to say that.


----------



## muchstuff

Nibb said:


> Did you see the dark red one on ebay? I think it sold, it was a total mess, zero shape, it looked like the one FP only a dark red. If I find it I’ll send it to you.


Nope, I missed it.


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> 'a squeaky wheel' - what a nice way to say PITA! that's gonna be my new favourite


I think the full saying is “a squeaky wheel always gets the grease”.


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> Double twin!
> both of mine are very soft, too


Yes but if your bags didn’t have the cardboard stiffener in the bottom you wouldn’t have the shape at the corners. That’s what happened with the FP bag, there was nothing left to keep the corners in place so everything just puckered.


----------



## whateve

muchstuff said:


> I think the full saying is “a squeaky wheel always gets the grease”.


Yes, that's it!


----------



## JenJBS

muchstuff said:


> I think the full saying is “a squeaky wheel always gets the grease”.



Yep. My Mom says that a fair amount...


----------



## V0N1B2

Happy Thanksgiving dolls!
Hope all my Canadian friends are filling their bellies with turkey tonight. It was a very wet and cold (5c) day on the golf course today.
Gobble! Gobble!


----------



## muchstuff

V0N1B2 said:


> Happy Thanksgiving dolls!
> Hope all my Canadian friends are filling their bellies with turkey tonight. It was a very wet and cold (5c) day on the golf course today.
> Gobble! Gobble!
> 
> View attachment 4875658


Happy Turkey Day V0N!


----------



## RT1

VON, Hope you had a great day playing golf!


----------



## JenJBS

Happy Thanksgiving to my Canadian friends!


----------



## indiaink

@V0N1B2 Happy Canadian Thanksgiving to you and our other Northern Friends!


----------



## Nibb

Sneak peeks


----------



## V0N1B2

Nibb said:


> View attachment 4877673
> View attachment 4877674
> 
> Sneak peeks


This clutch from early fall 2017 and... a brunito? Iron bag.


----------



## V0N1B2

V0N1B2 said:


> This clutch from early fall 2017 and... a brunito? Iron bag.
> View attachment 4877790


Ugh. Early Fall *2016*
Stupid fingers.


----------



## Nibb

V0N1B2 said:


> Ugh. Early Fall *2016*
> Stupid fingers.


You are just a treasure, thank you for the ID, the color is Ardoise, hopefully I can muster up a mod shot tomorrow, very unique bag I’m thrilled to add it to the wardrobe. I think the little iron bag is a bit brighter than brunito, still a muted metallic but not as dark, I’ll post tomorrow also.


----------



## ConsciFashion

Hi folks. Is the knot clutch discontinued? I spoke to someone who said it was so just wanted to check.


----------



## muchstuff

Okanagan Lake in the fall...#timetoheadhome


----------



## dolali

muchstuff said:


> Okanagan Lake in the fall...#timetoheadhome
> View attachment 4883936



Gorgeous and so peaceful!


----------



## RT1

muchstuff said:


> Okanagan Lake in the fall...#timetoheadhome
> View attachment 4883936


Absolutely gorgeous!!!!


----------



## muchstuff

dolali said:


> Gorgeous and so peaceful!


All the recreational boats are gone for the season!


----------



## dolali

muchstuff said:


> All the recreational boats are gone for the season!



OH! So now is quieter? I love peaceful places. The older I get the more I dislike crowds and loud places! LOL


----------



## muchstuff

dolali said:


> OH! So now is quieter? I love peaceful places. The older I get the more I dislike crowds and loud places! LOL


Oh yeah it’s crazy in peak summer season, we’re in wine country here and there are wine tours, two lovely lakes for water sports, bike trails, camping, wineries with accommodations and excellent restaurants. Hot and dry in the summer so lots of people make it a vacation destination.


----------



## V0N1B2

ConsciFashion said:


> Hi folks. Is the knot clutch discontinued? I spoke to someone who said it was so just wanted to check.


Yes.
Unfortunately.


----------



## Nibb

muchstuff said:


> Okanagan Lake in the fall...#timetoheadhome
> View attachment 4883936


That is one pretty place!


----------



## V0N1B2

Not in the mood for this today. Touque scarf coat mask...


----------



## muchstuff

V0N1B2 said:


> View attachment 4886792
> 
> Not in the mood for this today. Touque scarf coat mask...


She’s a cold one alright. We might get a little snow too today.


----------



## grietje

@V0N1B2: snow already?!  It’s 79F in Sacramento today.  Our mornings have been crisp but we are a good six weeks away from anything remotely cool.


----------



## muchstuff

grietje said:


> @V0N1B2: snow already?!  It’s 79F in Sacramento today.  Our mornings have been crisp but we are a good six weeks away from anything remotely cool.


We're having a bit of a cold snap on the west coast this weekend. My friend in the interior (where we just left) has 7 inches of snow on his property. (in Oliver @V0N1B2).


----------



## V0N1B2

grietje said:


> @V0N1B2: snow already?!  It’s 79F in Sacramento today.  Our mornings have been crisp but we are a good six weeks away from anything remotely cool.


I’m so jealous! I’m not ready for snow yet. It’s not unusual for it to snow at least once before Halloween, but not this much. It’s been snowing steadily for a good 10 hours now. If it wasn’t for stupid covid I would have had my usual getaway in Las Vegas or Palm Desert in September. 
It won’t last tho, I can see it warming up next week and having plain ol’ rain for the next 41 days 


muchstuff said:


> We're having a bit of a cold snap on the west coast this weekend. My friend in the interior (where we just left) has 7 inches of snow on his property. (in Oliver @V0N1B2).


I’m not sure how much we had, maybe 5-10cm. Not a lot. The bf and I are actually headed to your ‘hood as I type this. Staying overnight (at a hotel) to do stuff for my mum tomorrow. Might see if we can get some eats at some cool little eatery.  It’s been so long since I’ve lived out that way I don’t know any of the good places anymore. Judging from the pics you posted, I’m assuming you’re a little north of Oliver, yeah?  We picked cherries in Osoyoos this summer - I was so excited!!!!


----------



## muchstuff

V0N1B2 said:


> I’m so jealous! I’m not ready for snow yet. It’s not unusual for it to snow at least once before Halloween, but not this much. It’s been snowing steadily for a good 10 hours now. If it wasn’t for stupid covid I would have had my usual getaway in Las Vegas or Palm Desert in September.
> It won’t last tho, I can see it warming up next week and having plain ol’ rain for the next 41 days
> 
> I’m not sure how much we had, maybe 5-10cm. Not a lot. The bf and I are actually headed to your ‘hood as I type this. Staying overnight (at a hotel) to do stuff for my mum tomorrow. Might see if we can get some eats at some cool little eatery.  It’s been so long since I’ve lived out that way I don’t know any of the good places anymore. Judging from the pics you posted, I’m assuming you’re a little north of Oliver, yeah?  We picked cherries in Osoyoos this summer - I was so excited!!!!


Yeah our place is in Kaleden which is about ten minutes south of Penticton if you don’t know it. Try Saba in the Fort if you can get in. Or Rail and River. It’s bigger and they have their fall menu. Or the Trading Post.


----------



## Nibb

Idk, I’d like grab my dogs pack a bag and go hide on a Canadian mountain, a mountain with really deep snow. Wake me up when all this weirdness is over, I’m done.


----------



## muchstuff

Nibb said:


> Idk, I’d like grab my dogs pack a bag and go hide on a Canadian mountain, a mountain with really deep snow. Wake me up when all this weirdness is over, I’m done.


Totally get it, hang in there.


----------



## Nibb

muchstuff said:


> Totally get it, hang in there.


Thanks, stressful times


----------



## V0N1B2

Thanks for the rec @muchstuff
We got in to the Rail & River. Dinner was yum. The pic of my prawns didn’t turn out for some reason.


----------



## muchstuff

V0N1B2 said:


> Thanks for the rec @muchstuff
> We got in to the Rail & River. Dinner was yum. The pic of my prawns didn’t turn out for some reason.
> View attachment 4887317
> View attachment 4887318


Glad you enjoyed it! Try Saba sometime as well.


----------



## RT1

Nibb said:


> Idk, I’d like grab my dogs pack a bag and go hide on a Canadian mountain, a mountain with really deep snow. Wake me up when all this weirdness is over, I’m done.


My friend, I'm afraid this "weirdness" is gonna' last for a long time here in the good Ol' USA.
I'm with you, I'm so done with all this foolishness.     
I just want to become a hermit in some back of the woods place and enjoy life.


----------



## JenJBS

If anyone is interested, there's a fun thread discussing furniture - designer and non-designer. If you have a piece you want to show off, or are considering a piece and want a second opinion it's a great thread. 






						Home & Garden - Designer and Other Furniture
					

Would it be possible to have a sub forum for designer and other furniture/items in general? People post pics here and there on the other forums but they tend to get lost in the general chatter and threads.  Likes and dislikes, tips, finds, big and small, expensive and cheap, IKEA to Gae Aulenti.




					forum.purseblog.com


----------



## chiisaibunny

If you love the shape and woven is not mandatory, though I know it’s the combo of all things that made it special.  From The Row, on BG website. Have never seen in person so can’t speak to leather, size, or function. But when I saw it I thought, hmm 
Has anyone seen this in person?


----------



## muchstuff

chiisaibunny said:


> If you love the shape and woven is not mandatory, though I know it’s the combo of all things that made it special.  From The Row, on BG website. Have never seen in person so can’t speak to leather, size, or function. But when I saw it I thought, hmm
> Has anyone seen this in person?
> View attachment 4892406


I haven't seen this particular bag but have owned four bags by the Row and they've all been beautifully made with lovely leather.


----------



## Nibb

chiisaibunny said:


> If you love the shape and woven is not mandatory, though I know it’s the combo of all things that made it special.  From The Row, on BG website. Have never seen in person so can’t speak to leather, size, or function. But when I saw it I thought, hmm
> Has anyone seen this in person?
> View attachment 4892406


I have two Row bags, very functional, beautifully made, understated and the leather is TDF. This may sound weird but these bags may have a softer drape than BV, my Row sling bag drapes beautifully.


----------



## chiisaibunny

Thanks for the info. I’ve been looking at the bags online and I’m more tempted each time I see them.


----------



## muchstuff

chiisaibunny said:


> Thanks for the info. I’ve been looking at the bags online and I’m more tempted each time I see them.


Which ones have caught your eye?


----------



## muchstuff

If the kids come we're ready...socially distanced candy chute.


----------



## whateve

muchstuff said:


> If the kids come we're ready...socially distanced candy chute.
> 
> View attachment 4894570


One year when I was a kid, my parents went out on Halloween. I wasn't allowed to open the door so when treat or treaters came, I sent out the candy through the mail slot.


----------



## Nibb

muchstuff said:


> If the kids come we're ready...socially distanced candy chute.
> 
> View attachment 4894570


That’s fabulous! Well done, great idea & execution. Happy Halloween


----------



## Kimbashop

muchstuff said:


> If the kids come we're ready...socially distanced candy chute.
> 
> View attachment 4894570


This is amazing!


----------



## Nibb

muchstuff said:


> If the kids come we're ready...socially distanced candy chute.
> 
> View attachment 4894570


Do I see a bowl of water for the dogs? How sweet.


----------



## muchstuff

Nibb said:


> Do I see a bowl of water for the dogs? How sweet.





Nibb said:


> That’s fabulous! Well done, great idea & execution. Happy Halloween





Kimbashop said:


> This is amazing!


Thanks everyone! The bowl of water's out all year around, we have a lot of dogs in the neighbourhood.


----------



## RT1

muchstuff said:


> Thanks everyone! *The bowl of water's out all year around, we have a lot of dogs in the neighbourhood.*



I so love the fact that you and your family truly care about everyone and everything.  
You're really a wonderful person, my friend.


----------



## muchstuff

RT1 said:


> I so love the fact that you and your family truly care about everyone and everything.
> You're really a wonderful person, my friend.


----------



## Nibb

Sunset at Joshua Tree


----------



## RT1

What a gorgeous picture!


----------



## chiisaibunny

muchstuff said:


> Which ones have caught your eye?


I’ve liked mainly the hobos, but haven’t really seriously considered them because of size, they look very long and I’m short so there’s the concern it would hang to mid thigh on me. It hangs to upper thigh on the models so it’s not likely to fit me. This veneta looking bag is one of the first hobos I’ve seen that might be a reasonable size on me. There are other styles, like the half moon shoulder bag, that look interesting. I haven’t tried on a bag, haven’t seen one in store where I shop, so I’m still in looking mode.


----------



## muchstuff

chiisaibunny said:


> I’ve liked mainly the hobos, but haven’t really seriously considered them because of size, they look very long and I’m short so there’s the concern it would hang to mid thigh on me. It hangs to upper thigh on the models so it’s not likely to fit me. This veneta looking bag is one of the first hobos I’ve seen that might be a reasonable size on me. There are other styles, like the half moon shoulder bag, that look interesting. I haven’t tried on a bag, haven’t seen one in store where I shop, so I’m still in looking mode.


This is the Wander bag I have. I'm 5'1" for reference, and just under 100 lbs. I'll see if I can dig up pics of my Duplex and Sling bags.


----------



## muchstuff

@chiisaibunny here are pics of the Duplex (larger bag than the Wander in the previous pic) and the Sling 12 (note the 12 has a shorter strap drop by far than the other sizes).


----------



## chiisaibunny

muchstuff said:


> @chiisaibunny here are pics of the Duplex (larger bag than the Wander in the previous pic) and the Sling 12 (note the 12 has a shorter strap drop by far than the other sizes).
> 
> View attachment 4895950
> View attachment 4895951



Thanks for all the pics! I’m the same height as you so this really helps. The bags do look soft and luxurious even in pics so they must feel wonderful in person. Do you find they have useful pockets? I really am happy if a bag has 2 open pockets for phones, since I need to carry my work phone as well, and a zipper pocket for smaller things like hand wipes and lip balm. I haven’t purchased an LV in years but the last bags I purchased had that combo and I really like them. BV ‘s I always thought we’re ‘behind the times’ as far as pockets go. Not earth shattering issues, just nice to haves. 
I’m in SoCal so I’m sure if I went to Westside or BH I’d find a store that has them in stock but I generally don’t go in that direction, traffic. I’ll have to keep researching online.


----------



## muchstuff

chiisaibunny said:


> Thanks for all the pics! I’m the same height as you so this really helps. The bags do look soft and luxurious even in pics so they must feel wonderful in person. Do you find they have useful pockets? I really am happy if a bag has 2 open pockets for phones, since I need to carry my work phone as well, and a zipper pocket for smaller things like hand wipes and lip balm. I haven’t purchased an LV in years but the last bags I purchased had that combo and I really like them. BV ‘s I always thought we’re ‘behind the times’ as far as pockets go. Not earth shattering issues, just nice to haves.
> I’m in SoCal so I’m sure if I went to Westside or BH I’d find a store that has them in stock but I generally don’t go in that direction, traffic. I’ll have to keep researching online.


The Wander has two slip and a zipped pocket, nothing much in the Sling, the Duplex has a centre zipped compartment and it has two slip pockets. I don't frequent The Row's website so I'm not sure what bags are in production these days. I concentrate on pre-loved.


----------



## muchstuff




----------



## JenJBS

muchstuff said:


>


----------



## Nibb

Still


----------



## grietje

Since we are at it:


----------



## muchstuff

Congratulations to our American neighbours, love from Canada.


----------



## dolali

muchstuff said:


> Congratulations to our American neighbours, love from Canada.



One of the happiest days in a long, exhausting time 

Thank you neighbor


----------



## Nibb

Carpinteria State Beach, perfect weather for beach camping.


----------



## V0N1B2

Nibb said:


> View attachment 4904858
> 
> Carpinteria State Beach, perfect weather for beach camping.


Dang! That’s your weather today?  Ugh. This was mine. Wanna switch places?


----------



## RT1

Nibb said:


> View attachment 4904858
> 
> Carpinteria State Beach, perfect weather for beach camping.





V0N1B2 said:


> Dang! That’s your weather today?  Ugh. This was mine. Wanna switch places?
> View attachment 4904960




And just exactly how far apart do you both live from one another?

I know @Nibb lives in CA.
What about you VON?

This is quite a remarkable contrast in weather.


----------



## muchstuff

RT1 said:


> And just exactly how far apart do you both live from one another?
> 
> I know @Nibb lives in CA.
> What about you VON?
> 
> This is quite a remarkable contrast in weather.


@V0N1B2 ’s up here with me   . That’s a photo of beautiful Whistler B.C.


----------



## RT1

muchstuff said:


> @V0N1B2 ’s up here with me   . That’s a photo of beautiful Whistler B.C.


You guys really have it nice up there!   

Is it possible for a Texan to immigrate to Canada?


----------



## muchstuff

RT1 said:


> You guys really have it nice up there!
> 
> Is it possible for a Texan to immigrate to Canada?


 Not at the moment!  Whistler’s about 110 km from us here in Vancouver on the coast, so it’s about an hour and a half’s drive.


----------



## RT1

muchstuff said:


> Not at the moment!  Whistler’s about 110 km from us here in Vancouver on the coast, so it’s about an hour and a half’s drive.


I was afraid of that!  

I’m looking for a new “home” before this country goes up in flames and I’d much rather go north, than south.
Mexico holds no interest for me!  

I’m seriously considering Idaho as the new location!   

With Texas as the new reigning COVID capital, I’m kinda’ restricted in my coming and going.


----------



## muchstuff

RT1 said:


> I was afraid of that!
> 
> I’m looking for a new “home” before this country goes up in flames and I’d much rather go north, than south.
> Mexico holds no interest for me!
> 
> I’m seriously considering Idaho as the new location!
> 
> With Texas as the new reigning COVID capital, I’m kinda’ restricted in my coming and going.


----------



## V0N1B2

RT1 said:


> I was afraid of that!
> 
> I’m looking for a new “home” before this country goes up in flames and I’d much rather go north, than south.
> Mexico holds no interest for me!
> 
> I’m seriously considering Idaho as the new location!
> 
> With Texas as the new reigning COVID capital, I’m kinda’ restricted in my coming and going.


Idaho? I don't know you personally, but I gotta veto the 'ho bro.
I guess it depends on what you like.  I've been to Idaho a couple of times and it's lovely but I'm seeing you somewhere more like Coastal Oregon. Lots of wide open spaces, very geographically diverse (mountains, beaches, deserts etc). Lots of funky towns and a great coastal highway to ride your motorcycle.  Plus you can just drive over to Idaho for the weekend. Funny story: I almost got blown off the road in Idaho because of crazy cross winds on some bridge outside of Twin Falls (the Perrine Bridge maybe?) Its a crazy-arse bridge to begin with, but whoa.  It was raining and storming like crazy and I don't think I've ever been so freaked out.  Anyway....

You can move to Canada if you got skillz.  Our immigration system is points based so I'm afraid you're gonna have to learn French, play hockey (goalie preferably cuz there's never enough goalies in beer-league) and most importantly RT1: LEARN THE METRIC SYSTEM!!!! 
Or you could try to claim refugee status 

Oh, and you'll also need to learn how to spell Canada properly. C, eh? N, eh? D, eh?


----------



## whateve

RT1 said:


> I was afraid of that!
> 
> I’m looking for a new “home” before this country goes up in flames and I’d much rather go north, than south.
> Mexico holds no interest for me!
> 
> I’m seriously considering Idaho as the new location!
> 
> With Texas as the new reigning COVID capital, I’m kinda’ restricted in my coming and going.


We went to Idaho about a year ago. It wasn't as nice as I had hoped. The thrift stores were terrible! The best part was Coeur d'Alene, which is practically in Washington state.


----------



## RT1

V0N1B2 said:


> Idaho? I don't know you personally, but I gotta veto the 'ho bro.
> I guess it depends on what you like.  I've been to Idaho a couple of times and it's lovely but I'm seeing you somewhere more like Coastal Oregon. Lots of wide open spaces, very geographically diverse (mountains, beaches, deserts etc). Lots of funky towns and a great coastal highway to ride your motorcycle.  Plus you can just drive over to Idaho for the weekend. Funny story: I almost got blown off the road in Idaho because of crazy cross winds on some bridge outside of Twin Falls (the Perrine Bridge maybe?) Its a crazy-arse bridge to begin with, but whoa.  It was raining and storming like crazy and I don't think I've ever been so freaked out.  Anyway....
> 
> You can move to Canada if you got skillz.  Our immigration system is points based so I'm afraid you're gonna have to learn French, play hockey (goalie preferably cuz there's never enough goalies in beer-league) and most importantly RT1: LEARN THE METRIC SYSTEM!!!!
> Or you could try to claim refugee status
> 
> Oh, and you'll also need to learn how to spell Canada properly. C, eh? N, eh? D, eh?



Well Heck,
Spanish is my second language...I don’t know any French, except profanity and that won’t win me any friends!    
And, even with my Spanish knowledge, there is NO WAY that I'd ever move to the cartel ridden, corrupt, Third World country of Mexico.   

Skills, I got plenty of them...probably none that would qualify though.

I like hockey, after all we have the Dallas Stars here.   

Totally, possibly, maybe, I could learn the metric system.   I have the cm, mm, liquids, weights, down pat.
It’s the temperature readings that throw me for a loop!   I’ll either say, it’s hot or it’s cold.  

I can drink maple syrup if that helps!  

Perhaps, I’ll just wait and see how much of the US self destructs before I make a run for any other state/country.   

Right now, Texas is pretty safe and, beyond the summers being hot as Hell,  we’ve got it pretty good down here.
I live in a town where there is not much violence, a pretty good police force, and the laws here in Texas allow for self protection...a bit like the Old West in some regards.

VON, thank you for the “condensed” version of the idea of moving to Canada!


----------



## Nibb

RT1 said:


> Well Heck,
> Spanish is my second language...I don’t know any French, except profanity and that won’t win me any friends!
> And, even with my Spanish knowledge, there is NO WAY that I'd ever move to the cartel ridden, corrupt, Third World country of Mexico.
> 
> Skills, I got plenty of them...probably none that would qualify though.
> 
> I like hockey, after all we have the Dallas Stars here.
> 
> Totally, possibly, maybe, I could learn the metric system.   I have the cm, mm, liquids, weights, down pat.
> It’s the temperature readings that throw me for a loop!   I’ll either say, it’s hot or it’s cold.
> 
> I can drink maple syrup if that helps!
> 
> Perhaps, I’ll just wait and see how much of the US self destructs before I make a run for any other state/country.
> 
> Right now, Texas is pretty safe and, beyond the summers being hot as Hell,  we’ve got it pretty good down here.
> I live in a town where there is not much violence, a pretty good police force, and the laws here in Texas allow for self protection...a bit like the Old West in some regards.
> 
> VON, thank you for the “condensed” version of the idea of moving to Canada!


I second the Oregon coast, they have dunes and dunes are fun! ATVs, Scottish link style golf, Pinot noir, cheese, craft brew, cranberry bogs, dungeness crab right off the boat, wild rivers and very little snow. My grandparents lived on the coast for 30 years loved it, only bad is the rain. You can tote your rifle around just like Texas. I love Mexico, country of artists.


----------



## RT1

Nibb said:


> I second the Oregon coast, they have dunes and dunes are fun! ATVs, Scottish link style golf, Pinot noir, cheese, craft brew, cranberry bogs, dungeness crab right off the boat, wild rivers and very little snow. My grandparents lived on the coast for 30 years loved it, only bad is the rain. You can tote your rifle around just like Texas. I love Mexico, country of artists.
> View attachment 4905338
> View attachment 4905339



I love your picture of you on the ATV.    Looks like you are having a blast riding that machine!   

Hmmm, I may just have to consider this state as a possible potential.  
Just have to stay away from Portland.


----------



## whateve

RT1 said:


> I love your picture of you on the ATV.   Looks like you are having a blast riding that machine!
> 
> Hmmm, I may just have to consider this state as a possible potential.
> Just have to stay away from Portland.


I found a Balenciaga at a thrift store in Salem, Oregon!


----------



## muchstuff

For anyone interested, Real Deal Collection will be emailing a coupon code to anyone on their email list tomorrow for 15% off site wide. Corey is closed to the public due to covid so let's support her! I'll post the coupon code when I get it for those who aren't on her mailing list, or you can join it from the RDC website.


http://www.realdealcollection.com


----------



## muchstuff

RDC coupon code is SAVE15. Good tonight and tomorrow, and good on layaway and trade-in too!


----------



## muchstuff

I miss all of you TM people, all I hear about is the Jodie these days.


----------



## Nibb

muchstuff said:


> I miss all of you TM people, all I hear about is the Jodie these days.


Miss you and TM crowd too, silly Jodie people freaking out over new colors i’m a bit jealous of the shared enthusiasm but still can’t warm up to Jodie, been tempted to crash the Bal forum with my blackout. I’ve been studying Covid contact tracing and will remotely volunteer when needed. Very strange moment in history. Have you found any great new bags that we can drool over?


----------



## muchstuff

Nibb said:


> Miss you and TM crowd too, silly Jodie people freaking out over new colors i’m a bit jealous of the shared enthusiasm but still can’t warm up to Jodie, been tempted to crash the Bal forum with my blackout. I’ve been studying Covid contact tracing and will remotely volunteer when needed. Very strange moment in history. Have you found any great new bags that we can drool over?


Nothing lately, I've got to sell some stuff before I buy anything else, trying not to rack up my CCs! I can't get behind the Jodie and don't really understand the hype, that larger weave just kills everything for me. 
Good on you for planning to volunteer! And yes, there's more going on on the Bal threads these days, so many here have moved on to other brands...


----------



## grietje

I miss y’all too.  It is all about the Jodie, and for the sake of the SAs we’ve come to know, I’m happy for them.  But for us TM fans, it wasn’t just one bag that we mused over, it was several different styles. And there were treatments and LE bags.  There was so much depth to each collection. That what I miss: the unexpected married with constancy.

I actually haven’t moved on to other brands.  I’m using what I have and quite honestly, have lost some interest in bags in general. The pandemic certainly hasn’t helped as I rarely go out and find the Nodini is the only bag that makes sense for me right now.


----------



## annie9999

I am sort of floundering around.  Haven't found a new handbag home but visiting others.  I actually like some of the new DL bags and I didn't love everything TM did either but when I go into a boutique it is unrecognizable as Bottega- at least to me.
I don't go out much but I do still love handbags and especially SLG's.  Maybe I just don't like change and there has been way too much change in the world for me.  Thankfully my family is well and I am grateful.


----------



## pinksky777

grietje said:


> I miss y’all too.  It is all about the Jodie, and for the sake of the SAs we’ve come to know, I’m happy for them.  But for us TM fans, it wasn’t just one bag that we mused over, it was several different styles. And there were treatments and LE bags.  There was so much depth to each collection. That what I miss: the unexpected married with constancy.
> 
> I actually haven’t moved on to other brands.  I’m using what I have and quite honestly, have lost some interest in bags in general. The pandemic certainly hasn’t helped as I rarely go out and find the Nodini is the only bag that makes sense for me right now.


It’s funny because the pandemic made me feel quite the opposite! There’s not a lot of stuff making me happy right now with how the world is going, but buying a beautiful new Bottega bag seems to brighten my days on a large scale somehow. I’ve always loved and collected bags and I don’t want that to go away just because we’re all not going out (right now), who knows what next month brings?!


----------



## muchstuff

grietje said:


> I miss y’all too.  It is all about the Jodie, and for the sake of the SAs we’ve come to know, I’m happy for them.  But for us TM fans, it wasn’t just one bag that we mused over, it was several different styles. And there were treatments and LE bags.  There was so much depth to each collection. That what I miss: the unexpected married with constancy.
> 
> I actually haven’t moved on to other brands.  I’m using what I have and quite honestly, have lost some interest in bags in general. The pandemic certainly hasn’t helped as I rarely go out and find the Nodini is the only bag that makes sense for me right now.


This will end at some point though. Do you think you’ll miss the bags you’ve let go, or was it more of a curating type of thing? Edit: I should clarify, was the letting go due to a lack of interest that may be regretted or simply a need to refine your collection?


----------



## grietje

@muchstuff, the recent sales are actually an estate sale. I’ve been rehoming part of Mousse’s collection.  In terms of my personal collection, I’ve let a few go for no other reason than I feel like I had too many.


----------



## muchstuff

grietje said:


> @muchstuff, the recent sales are actually an estate sale. I’ve been rehoming part of Mousse’s collection.  In terms of my personal collection, I’ve let a few go for no other reason than I feel like I had too many.


Ah I see, very good of you to help out like that. I too have been letting a few bags go although not many of my BVs. In fact I think it's time to pull out a Veneta, I haven't carried one for awhile and I actually have to go out tomorrow.


----------



## RT1

muchstuff said:


> Ah I see, very good of you to help out like that. I too have been letting a few bags go although not many of my BVs. In fact I think it's time to pull out a Veneta, I haven't carried one for awhile and I actually have to go out tomorrow.


Good on you!


----------



## muchstuff

RT1 said:


> Good on you!


Went out yesterday to do a "drive by" wth the DDs. I go to each of their apartments, they meet me outside, we chat for fifteen or twenty minutes, I drive home. Two hours of driving but it's worth it.   Still trying to decide whether or not we can have them here for Christmas.


----------



## RT1

muchstuff said:


> Went out yesterday to do a "drive by" wth the DDs. I go to each of their apartments, they meet me outside, we chat for fifteen or twenty minutes, I drive home. Two hours of driving but it's worth it.   Still trying to decide whether or not we can have them here for Christmas.


Oh, I really hope that you can have them for Christmas.  
That would be a treat for all of you.


----------



## muchstuff

RT1 said:


> Oh, I really hope that you can have them for Christmas.
> That would be a treat for all of you.


I know, fingers crossed we can work something out.


----------



## muchstuff

Are these cookies not amazing?


----------



## whateve

muchstuff said:


> Are these cookies not amazing?
> 
> View attachment 4912337


Wow! Too pretty to eat!


----------



## Nibb

muchstuff said:


> Are these cookies not amazing?
> 
> View attachment 4912337


That’s my kind of logo bag! They look yummy


----------



## muchstuff

muchstuff said:


> RDC coupon code is SAVE15. Good tonight and tomorrow, and good on layaway and trade-in too!


BUMP. Sale’s on today too!


----------



## Nibb

Camping at beautiful Morro Bay, the gull wanted lunch, he was not afraid to ask. Top photo right side the black spot is a  sea otter, she popped her head up long enough for a pic


----------



## indiaink

Nibb said:


> Camping at beautiful Morro Bay, the gull wanted lunch, he was not afraid to ask. Top photo right side the black spot is a  sea otter, she popped her head up long enough for a pic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4917172
> View attachment 4917173


Gulls are just... strong-willed.

Hey, @Nibb, I bought that (newer) Tangerine Cervo Hobo on FP - they lowered the price and that’s all it took. Be here next Thursday - I guess UPS is using actual reindeer for shipments now. Sheesh.


----------



## Nibb

indiaink said:


> Gulls are just... strong-willed.
> 
> Hey, @Nibb, I bought that (newer) Tangerine Cervo Hobo on FP - they lowered the price and that’s all it took. Be here next Thursday - I guess UPS is using actual reindeer for shipments now. Sheesh.


The gull  we bought the van three weeks ago, my DH had spasms when the bird landed on the hood of the new van, of course DH proceeded to feed the gull and all of it’s gull friends  
Thrilled you picked up the Tangerine hobo hopefully you will like it. I’m not sure what’s going on with FP’s shipping I guess they dropped FedEx my last shipment a couple of weeks ago was delivered UPS too.


----------



## Nibb

Well I just used the “ignore” function for the first time, amazing like waving a magic wand that makes problems instantly disappear. At this point in time an ignore function for other parts of life would be very helpful can anyone make this happen?


----------



## muchstuff

Nibb said:


> Well I just used the “ignore” function for the first time, amazing like waving a magic wand that makes problems instantly disappear. At this point in time an ignore function for other parts of life would be very helpful can anyone make this happen?


Wouldn’t that be nice? I admit, I’ve very recently used it too.


----------



## indiaink

Nibb said:


> Well I just used the “ignore” function for the first time, amazing like waving a magic wand that makes problems instantly disappear. At this point in time an ignore function for other parts of life would be very helpful can anyone make this happen?


I'm on my Windows desktop/Firefox - and I don't have the Ignore function.  That broke site-wide last week, both V0N and I complained in the Feedback forum and V said he's working on a fix (more or less). What device are you using?


----------



## Nibb

indiaink said:


> I'm on my Windows desktop/Firefox - and I don't have the Ignore function.  That broke site-wide last week, both V0N and I complained in the Feedback forum and V said he's working on a fix (more or less). What device are you using?


I’m using an iPad Pro and iPhone 11 both with Mac Safari browsers, I reported a spam post to admin yesterday morning it was removed pretty quickly, the ignore function worked instantly. I have noticed that all of the functions on both of my devices in toolbar at the top of the dialog box are inactive.


----------



## V0N1B2

indiaink said:


> I'm on my Windows desktop/Firefox - and I don't have the Ignore function.  That broke site-wide last week, both V0N and I complained in the Feedback forum and V said he's working on a fix (more or less). What device are you using?


The “ignore” button fir individual members still works, but I think it’s the ability to ignore specific threads and/or forums that is broken at the moment.


----------



## indiaink

V0N1B2 said:


> The “ignore” button fir individual members still works, but I think it’s the ability to ignore specific threads and/or forums that is broken at the moment.


Nope, mine's broken. Which is good, really, I need to expand my horizons. I mean, I hardly see anybody now, so I need to be more social, yes?


----------



## indiaink

@Nibb - she got here two days early (thank heavens for UPS). She's BRAND NEW, even had tags in the snap pocket. FP said there was a "musty odor" but not that I could smell (and I'm super-picky about that sort of thing).  I am so pleased to have this Resort 2014 Tangerine Cervo Hobo - the last of a dying (well, dead, I guess) breed! I can't get the nerve up to switch to her just yet - my Quetsche Cervo Hobo seems to be a good winter/holiday bag, so that one's what I'm carrying for now.


----------



## Nibb

OMG! New? Marvelous, huge congratulations I know what you went through for her, I see tangerine in your upcoming summer.


----------



## JenJBS

indiaink said:


> @Nibb - she got here two days early (thank heavens for UPS). She's BRAND NEW, even had tags in the snap pocket. FP said there was a "musty odor" but not that I could smell (and I'm super-picky about that sort of thing).  I am so pleased to have this Resort 2014 Tangerine Cervo Hobo - the last of a dying (well, dead, I guess) breed! I can't get the nerve up to switch to her just yet - my Quetsche Cervo Hobo seems to be a good winter/holiday bag, so that one's what I'm carrying for now.
> 
> View attachment 4925323



Congratulations on adding this beauty to your collection!    Such a bright, fun color!


----------



## RT1

indiaink said:


> Nope, mine's broken. Which is good, really, I need to expand my horizons. I mean, I hardly see anybody now, *so I need to be more social, yes? *



I'm really quite happy to have you back among us.   
I, for one, have missed your wit and insight.


----------



## Nibb

Is BV still producing convertible totes? Screen grab from Net-A-Porter this morning.


----------



## 880

pinksky777 said:


> It’s funny because the pandemic made me feel quite the opposite!


I’ve been buying jewelry, mainly bc my bag collection seems stable, and DH oddly loves making jewelry appts, but not bags or RTW. His mom has been diagnosed with epithelial peritoneal mesothelioma, and retail therapy plus TPF is a necessary distraction from treatments, doctors, medical issues, covid, the world.
@muchstuff, I love the cookie bags. . , no, that’s wrong, rather the bag cookies. Since thanksgiving, I’ve also spun off my diet and need to get back on, but those are so cute! Yum!
@indiaink, love the new Cervo! Such a happy pop of color!
@Nibb, my  DH has always disliked gulls ans pigeons. .. I think a childhood of the birds trying to run away with his beach pizza slices. . . I think it’s so great that your DH feeds the gulls and the gull friends!
I need ignore to cover too many things in my life. . . cannot wait for 2021 
@RT1, do post when you get your bag, hugs


----------



## V0N1B2

Nibb said:


> Is BV still producing convertible totes? Screen grab from Net-A-Porter this morning.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4927313


No, I believe this is just old stock, very old.  Looks like Ebano and the bag has had a slight redesign since this one pictured (unless they are using old stock photos) so it's at least 4-5 years old.  I noticed they have a Nero Veneta as well that states SOLD OUT, but the Veneta in the picture is well over five years old.  From what I understand, Bottega is no longer producing anything that Tomas Maier designed - not unlike that other guy who did everything in his power to destroy his predecessor's legacy.  
The last time I was in a boutique, the cabinets we used to delight in opening were empty, so all the TM stuff was shuffled off somewhere else.


----------



## Nibb

V0N1B2 said:


> No, I believe this is just old stock, very old.  Looks like Ebano and the bag has had a slight redesign since this one pictured (unless they are using old stock photos) so it's at least 4-5 years old.  I noticed they have a Nero Veneta as well that states SOLD OUT, but the Veneta in the picture is well over five years old.  From what I understand, Bottega is no longer producing anything that Tomas Maier designed - not unlike that other guy who did everything in his power to destroy his predecessor's legacy.
> The last time I was in a boutique, the cabinets we used to delight in opening were empty, so all the TM stuff was shuffled off somewhere else.


 thanks for the confirmation, asking full retail NAP must feel it’s rare or someone forgot to list it with the sale items.


----------



## Nibb

muchstuff said:


> Ah I see, very good of you to help out like that. I too have been letting a few bags go although not many of my BVs. In fact I think it's time to pull out a Veneta, I haven't carried one for awhile and I actually have to go out tomorrow.


I’m getting ready for a clean out, I’m rapidly losing interest in bags. We have been out traveling in the van and a bit of al fresco dining I still switch bags out regularly but I’m reaching for the same 4 or 5 bags. Not in the mood to worry about babying the bag of the day, I see my collection becoming my Cervos, my smaller BVs, and my Row bags


----------



## Nibb

880 said:


> I’ve been buying jewelry, mainly bc my bag collection seems stable and DH oddly loves making jewelry appts, but not bags or RTW. His mom has been diagnosed with epithelial peritoneal mesothelioma, and retail therapy plus TPF is a necessary distraction from treatments, doctors, medical issues, covid, the world.
> @muchstuff, I love the cookie bags. . , no, that’s wrong, rather the bag cookies. Since thanksgiving, I’ve also spun off my diet and need to get back on, but those are so cute! Yum!
> @indiaink, love the new Cervo! Such a happy pop of color!
> @Nibb, my  DH has always disliked gulls ans pigeons. .. I think a childhood of the birds trying to run away with his beach pizza slices. . . I think it’s so great that your DH feeds the gulls and the gull friends!
> I need ignore to cover too many things in my life. . . cannot wait for 2021
> @RT1, do post when you get your bag, hugs


Sorry about your MIL, that’s rough hopefully a positive outcome in the near future.  
The only critter my husband has a strong disdain for is rats and that makes me super happy.


----------



## muchstuff

Nibb said:


> I’m getting ready for a clean out, I’m rapidly losing interest in bags. We have been out traveling in the van and a bit of al fresco dining I still switch bags out regularly but I’m reaching for the same 4 or 5 bags. Not in the mood to worry about babying the bag of the day, I see my collection becoming my Cervos, my smaller BVs, and my Row bags


I often go into my closet and just look at my bags and take note of the first thought that comes to mind when I see them individually. Certain bags get the "not gonna part with this one" right away. If I look at a bag and get that "not sure" feeling you can almost guarantee it'll be listed within a few months.


----------



## 880

Nibb said:


> Sorry about your MIL, that’s rough hopefully a positive outcome in the near future.
> The only critter my husband has a strong disdain for is rats and that makes me super happy.


Thanks so much. It helps to scroll back to photos of beautiful sights, like RT1’s photos, or yours on the ATV or the snowy landscape by @V0N1B2!
And, lots of chocolate 

thanks @muchstuff! Will share it with her! I hope you can have your DDs over for Christmas! Were you the one who posted above about Idaho. . . It made me almost spit out my tea laughing


----------



## muchstuff

880 said:


> Thanks so much. It helps to scroll back to photos of beautiful sights, like RT1’s photos, or yours on the ATV or the snowy landscape by @V0N1B2!
> And, lots of chocolate


There's a site on IG that posts some incredible photos, it may be something your MIL would enjoy. Search for  "expandtuworld".


----------



## ksuromax

new colour, Grape (very nice irl)


----------



## anniebhu

I just realised today that Christmas is just under 2 weeks away

This year we are having a scaled
down party but will still have at least a roast turkey and ham.  Looking forward to opening some nice bottles of Prosecco and Amarone as well.

Better get on with buying some presents.


----------



## muchstuff

anniebhu said:


> I just realised today that Christmas is just under 2 weeks away
> 
> This year we are having a scaled
> down party but will still have at least a roast turkey and ham.  Looking forward to opening some nice bottles of Prosecco and Amarone as well.
> 
> Better get on with buying some presents.


We’ve finally made the decision on Christmas Day and it’s to not have anyone over, even the DDs. Just too risky right now. So DH and I are cooking Christmas dinner on Christmas Eve day and Christmas morning will do a socially distanced delivery of dinner and gifts to the DDS and the rest of the family. Once we’re home we’ll do a zoom gathering to open gifts and everyone will have a Christmas dinner of “leftovers”.  Not the same but we’ll be kept busy and will still have a chance to connect for Christmas in a safe way.


----------



## anniebhu

It’s a good idea. Our Christmas lunch is likely to be for 6 including our goddaughter, her parents and our live in helper (it’s very common to have one here).

Normally it’s just DH and I, so we invite those who are alone from our Church group. As we can’t do that this year,  the plan is to drop off Christmas treats to our normal invitees before the day so that there is at least a little Christmas atmosphere around.

It hasn’t been an easy year and I dont want to lose even Christmas.

My parents are elderly and in Australia and who knows when I will be able to fly there next. Lucky we have technology these days.


----------



## muchstuff

anniebhu said:


> It’s a good idea. Our Christmas lunch is likely to be for 6 including our goddaughter, her parents and our live in helper (it’s very common to have one here).
> 
> Normally it’s just DH and I, so we invite those who are alone from our Church group. As we can’t do that this year,  the plan is to drop off Christmas treats to our normal invitees before the day so that there is at least a little Christmas atmosphere around.
> 
> It hasn’t been an easy year and I dont want to lose even Christmas.
> 
> My parents are elderly and in Australia and who knows when I will be able to fly there next. Lucky we have technology these days.


I hope your Christmas is a great one, lovely that you can at least get together with some of your close friends!


----------



## RT1

muchstuff said:


> We’ve finally made the decision on Christmas Day and it’s to not have anyone over, even the DDs. Just too risky right now. So DH and I are cooking Christmas dinner on Christmas Eve day and Christmas morning will do a socially distanced delivery of dinner and gifts to the DDS and the rest of the family. Once we’re home we’ll do a zoom gathering to open gifts and everyone will have a Christmas dinner of “leftovers”.  Not the same but we’ll be kept busy and will still have a chance to connect for Christmas in a safe way.


Good on you for taking the safe route.  
I know it won't be the same, but you are taking the wise, careful route.
Wishing you and all your lovely family my best regards.


----------



## muchstuff

RT1 said:


> Good on you for taking the safe route.
> I know it won't be the same, but you are taking the wise, careful route.
> Wishing you and all your lovely family my best regards.


Thanks my friend, the same to you and yours.


----------



## V0N1B2

Merry almost Christmas dolls. Some winter joy for you all. 
1. My drive home from the city Tuesday afternoon. 
2, 3, 4. Some excitement Tuesday night ‘round here. Santa came to us because: COVID
5. The view from my bedroom window this morning.


----------



## indiaink

Hey, had to stop in and wish you all happy holidays - Rhyn and Zoey wish you a Merry Christmas. (I'm pretty sure Rhyn is bigger than he was last year....)


----------



## muchstuff

V0N1B2 said:


> Merry almost Christmas dolls. Some winter joy for you all.
> 1. My drive home from the city Tuesday afternoon.
> 2, 3, 4. Some excitement Tuesday night ‘round here. Santa came to us because: COVID
> 5. The view from my bedroom window this morning.
> View attachment 4937291
> View attachment 4937292
> View attachment 4937293
> View attachment 4937294
> View attachment 4937295


Santa was in the Fort too. Whistler looks sooo pretty right now, we have snow here as well.


----------



## whateve

indiaink said:


> Hey, had to stop in and wish you all happy holidays - Rhyn and Zoey wish you a Merry Christmas. (I'm pretty sure Rhyn is bigger than he was last year....)
> 
> View attachment 4937296


I love Zoey's stripes. She looks like she is wearing a cape that ties in the front.


----------



## Nibb

V0N1B2 said:


> Merry almost Christmas dolls. Some winter joy for you all.
> 1. My drive home from the city Tuesday afternoon.
> 2, 3, 4. Some excitement Tuesday night ‘round here. Santa came to us because: COVID
> 5. The view from my bedroom window this morning.
> View attachment 4937291
> View attachment 4937292
> View attachment 4937293
> View attachment 4937294
> View attachment 4937295


Wonderland


----------



## Nibb

indiaink said:


> Hey, had to stop in and wish you all happy holidays - Rhyn and Zoey wish you a Merry Christmas. (I'm pretty sure Rhyn is bigger than he was last year....)
> 
> View attachment 4937296


Beautiful, nice Christmas pic!


----------



## Nibb

No snowy wonderland, no well behaved dogs sitting in front of the hearth, no hearth but here’s a no makeup selfie with the dog who swiped my biscotti. Merry Christmas! Hohoho


----------



## indiaink

Nibb said:


> No snowy wonderland, no well behaved dogs sitting in front of the hearth, no hearth but here’s a no makeup selfie with the dog who swiped my biscotti. Merry Christmas! Hohoho
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4937441


This is just wonderful! I LOVE your house!!! And the dog, of course! Cutie pie!


----------



## Nibb

indiaink said:


> This is just wonderful! I LOVE your house!!! And the dog, of course! Cutie pie!


Thank you! DH starting building the house when he was 25 after work and on weekends, took him about three years to build by himself. Small 800 sq ft but cute. Have a wonderful holiday and weekend!


----------



## ksuromax

V0N1B2 said:


> Merry almost Christmas dolls. Some winter joy for you all.
> 1. My drive home from the city Tuesday afternoon.
> 2, 3, 4. Some excitement Tuesday night ‘round here. Santa came to us because: COVID
> 5. The view from my bedroom window this morning.
> View attachment 4937291
> View attachment 4937292
> View attachment 4937293
> View attachment 4937294
> View attachment 4937295


Mind blowing beauty!!  
Merry Christmas!!


----------



## ksuromax

indiaink said:


> Hey, had to stop in and wish you all happy holidays - Rhyn and Zoey wish you a Merry Christmas. (I'm pretty sure Rhyn is bigger than he was last year....)
> 
> View attachment 4937296


OMG!  
Merry furry Christmas!!!


----------



## ksuromax

good Christmas morning! 
Cheeto decided that it was a good idea to sleep under the tree


----------



## muchstuff

Nibb said:


> No snowy wonderland, no well behaved dogs sitting in front of the hearth, no hearth but here’s a no makeup selfie with the dog who swiped my biscotti. Merry Christmas! Hohoho
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4937441


Great photo! Merry Christmas!


----------



## muchstuff

The best of the season to you all...


----------



## Nibb

muchstuff said:


> Great photo! Merry Christmas!


Thank you! Have a Merry Christmas tomorrow.


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> The best of the season to you all...
> 
> View attachment 4937539


Awww!!!  season's perfection!


----------



## whateve

ksuromax said:


> good Christmas morning!
> Cheeto decided that it was a good idea to sleep under the tree
> View attachment 4937520


That way you don't miss Santa in case you fall asleep!


----------



## ksuromax

whateve said:


> That way you don't miss Santa in case you fall asleep!


well, it is his very first Christmas, so he is very excited!


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> good Christmas morning!
> Cheeto decided that it was a good idea to sleep under the tree
> View attachment 4937520


Awww, so adorable!


----------



## JenJBS

ksuromax said:


> good Christmas morning!
> Cheeto decided that it was a good idea to sleep under the tree
> View attachment 4937520



Merry Christmas, Cheeto!         Such a good little kitty for sleeping under the tree, instead of trying to climb it or damaging ornaments.


----------



## ksuromax

JenJBS said:


> Merry Christmas, Cheeto!         Such a good little kitty for sleeping under the tree, instead of trying to climb it or damaging ornaments.


wellll....


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> wellll....
> 
> View attachment 4937807


----------



## JenJBS

ksuromax said:


> wellll....
> 
> View attachment 4937807



Oh, Cheeto!


----------



## Nibb

ksuromax said:


> wellll....
> 
> View attachment 4937807


Cheeto is soooo cute!


----------



## anniebhu

I’m a bit late but Merry Christmas everyone and hope you had a great day and long weekend!


----------



## V0N1B2

So.... no to these shoes today, then?


----------



## muchstuff

V0N1B2 said:


> So.... no to these shoes today, then?
> View attachment 4941648
> View attachment 4941649


Those shoes are hot enough to melt snow...


----------



## Euclase

V0N1B2 said:


> So.... no to these shoes today, then?
> View attachment 4941648
> View attachment 4941649


Go for it!  Believe in your dreams, @V0N!


----------



## anniebhu

Happy new year to all the BVettes. Wishing everyone good health, lots of laughs, love and joy in the year to come!

hope things get back to ‘normal’ soon.


----------



## muchstuff

anniebhu said:


> Happy new year to all the BVettes. Wishing everyone good health, lots of laughs, love and joy in the year to come!
> 
> hope things get back to ‘normal’ soon.


The happiest of New Years to you as well!


----------



## Nibb

Wishing everyone a healthy, happy and prosperous 2021! Thank you all for generously sharing your knowledge, virtual friendship, your perspective on life, the Orlando BV shopping frenzy (OMG how fun was that), all your fabulous pictures & above all your support and kindness. HAPPY NEW YEAR!


----------



## muchstuff

Nibb said:


> View attachment 4943011
> 
> Wishing everyone a healthy, happy and prosperous 2021! Thank you all for generously sharing your knowledge, virtual friendship, your perspective on life, the Orlando BV shopping frenzy (OMG how fun was that), all your fabulous pictures & above all your support and kindness. HAPPY NEW YEAR!


Happy New Year @Nibb !


----------



## Nibb

muchstuff said:


> Happy New Year @Nibb !


Happy New Year @muchstuff!


----------



## RT1

@Nibb and @muchstuff, I hope you both and all your wonderful DH's and families have a Very Happy New Year, my dear friends.


----------



## muchstuff

RT1 said:


> @Nibb and @muchstuff, I hope you both and all your wonderful DH's and families have a Very Happy New Year, my dear friends.


The same to you and yours my friend!


----------



## ksuromax

Happy New Year my dear BV-ettes!!!


----------



## septembersiren

Just wanted to stop by and Wish everyone a very Happy New Year


----------



## V0N1B2

septembersiren said:


> Just wanted to stop by and Wish everyone a very Happy New Year


SS! It's been ages! I hope you are keeping well


----------



## grietje

Happy new year!
May your skies be vast and peaceful


----------



## septembersiren

V0N1B2 said:


> SS! It's been ages! I hope you are keeping well


I am well 
Hope everyone here is good 
Been busy 
Work work work


----------



## muchstuff

septembersiren said:


> I am well
> Hope everyone here is good
> Been busy
> Work work work


Good to see you here again, Happy New Year!


----------



## ksuromax

septembersiren said:


> I am well
> Hope everyone here is good
> Been busy
> Work work work


glad to hear you're busy! work helps to stay sane in this crazy world, Happy New Year!


----------



## V0N1B2

Happy New Year BVettes.  Thought I'd drop this here. 
From Forbes.com link here: https://www.forbes.com/sites/pamdan...counts-it-may-signal-a-trend/?sh=58b992dd64fe


Jan 7, 2021,10:12am EST|17,649 views
*Bottega Veneta Shutting Down Its Social Media Accounts Might Signal A Trend*

Pamela N. DanzigerSenior Contributor
Retail
I study the world's most powerful consumers -- The American Affluent







A model wears a creation as part of the Bottega Veneta Fall/Winter 2020 collection, presented in ... [+]
 ASSOCIATED PRESS
Without warning and with no explanation, Kering-owned Bottega Veneta closed down its Instagram, Facebook and Twitter accounts earlier this week. Its abrupt halt to social media promotion has left the luxury fashion world stunned. 
With e-commerce doubling its share of the personal luxury goods market in 2020, from 12% in 2019 to 23%, and with its share expected to reach 30% by 2025 when it will become the primary channel of distribution for luxury goods, social media has become an essential part of every luxury brand’s online strategy, until now.
People are speculating that it is just a marketing stunt to lay the groundwork for the release of its Spring/Summer 2021 collection, similar to the tactics that musicians use before releasing a new album. 
It’s even more confusing since in October the company was looking for a new global social media manager to “develop an overarching global social media strategy from a communications-only tool to a full funnel marketing capability.” That announcement has been removed from the Kering website, but is still available in cache.
Having just completed an analysis of a luxury insiders’ survey among some 500 executives working in or supporting the luxury industry, I wasn’t so surprised. For the last three years running, that survey shows social media is grossly underperforming luxury companies’ expectations.

*Social media over-promises, but under-delivers *
In the latest survey, Instagram is the best performing social media channel for luxury goods and services companies, but best is a relative term. 
Only 30% of luxury companies using Instagram said it is “very effective.” Facebook’s “very effective” measure is about half that, or 16%. Pinterest and YouTube are 9% and 8% respectively, and Twitter, Snapchat, WeChat and TikTok’s very effectiveness ratings are almost too small to measure. These social media channels have had consistently low ratings over the last three years. 
“We have not found any marketing tool that produces leads qualified for our luxury products and service,” was among the comments in that survey. And another said, “So far nothing is working. Social media is seeing no actual move to act.” 
With all the money, resources and effort that goes into social media, you’d expect it to perform better for luxury companies. These results are especially revealing when considering that a majority are only going to invest more in internet/digital, mobile and email marketing in 2021. Budgets for all others – direct mail, print, outdoor, radio and TV – are going to remain the same or be cut. 
Advertising and marketing agencies that serve luxury brands are expecting a short fall this year. Fifty-one percent of the roughly 100 agency executives surveyed foresee a decline in billings. For them, internet/digital, mobile and email marketing will grow, while a majority expect clients’ investment in all other media to decline.
On the other hand, the advertising and marketing executives have a much different view of how well their social media strategies are performing. 
Nearly two-thirds (63%) say Instagram is ”very effective” for their clients and 40% for Facebook. They also rate the other social media channels much more effective than company executives do. Twitter is the sole laggard, rated by only 10% of agencies as “very effective” for clients.
The luxury companies’ and the agencies’ widely variant views of social media points to how differently each group measures effectiveness. For agencies, it’s traffic, likes and shares. For luxury companies, it’s sales that are generated from social media. 
And this is why Bottega Veneta’s decision, under creative director Daniel Lee, to exit social media may be a bellwether for an emerging trend. It doesn’t work to attract the right people to a luxury brand. 
*Searching for a creative new strategy to attract luxury customers*
Dubbed the “Quiet Radical” by British Vogue, Lee has been vocal about his disdain for all the noise on the internet. “I don’t think much of the digital presentations,” he said in an interview with _Cultured Magazine_. “They felt empty and took so much effort in such emotionally turbulent times, yet in the end, the concepts lacked depth.”
What’s worse, it hinders rather than aids the creative process. “Everyone seeing the same things is not healthy or productive. It doesn’t breed individuality.”
And he asked in that September interview, “How can we speak to our audience in a way that works for them because, ultimately, they are the most important in all of this?” He’s apparently answered that question now.
Creativity is fundamental to luxury. “In the luxury universe, the constant challenge is to transform creativity into profitability,” said Professor Maria Eugenia Girón, Luxury Brand Management executive programme, at IE Business School in Madrid.
And creativity is the underlying value for all Kering brands. “By placing creativity at the heart of its strategy, Kering enables its Houses to set new limits in terms of their creative expression while crafting tomorrow’s Luxury in a sustainable and responsible way,” the company says. 
My suspicion is Lee will apply his amazing creativity to imagine a new, more effective way to use social media and other digital tools to achieve much greater things for the Bottega Veneta brand than it ever has before. The company didn’t respond to a request for comment. 
_GQ_’s Rachel Tashjain speculated: “Perhaps the Bottega deletion is the ultimate act of stealth luxury – it will now be a brand that travels strictly by word of mouth. If only the fans of a brand are posting about it, perhaps it will move like a secret throughout the industry, with It items popping up organically, by dint of consumer taste (imagine that!), instead of beaming down like a mandate from the corporate account.” 
That is exactly what the independent @newbottega Instagram account under the editorial direction of Laura Nycole does.  
*Social media is mass, not “class”*
Isn’t authentic word of mouth what luxury brands want in order to deliver qualified leads? Social media is such a hodgepodge of divergent messages, from Granny’s chicken casserole, kids’ craft projects, pet pictures and political rants. Where does luxury fit into that world? It doesn’t. Social media is mass, not “class.” 
What’s more, the people who can actually afford luxury brands like Bottega Veneta are not likely to pay much attention to the brand’s social media posts. They are too busy living their lives and they are over-marketed too as well. 
They expect the luxury brands they do business with to understand them, to be respectful of them and to personalize every interaction. Bombarding them with irrelevant posts on social media is not how to do it. 
We can expect Bottega Veneta to be the first of many luxury brands that will seriously reexamine their social media presence. It may well mean, like Bottega, they take a hiatus from it, too. 
And it could result in a return to print media. Reading a copy of _Vogue, Harper’s Bazaar_ or other fashion book on the train or at the lunch counter communicates something about the individual that being glued to one’s mobile phone doesn’t. 
And whether one agrees with Anne Wintour, Samira Nasr or the other editors’ tastes, they all earned the right to present it, unlike what is found on social media. 
The fashion books curate fashion for busy people with money to spend. Everyone in the fashion industry has been stressing the need for more curation in response to the industry’s woes, exacerbated but no caused by the pandemic. 
By pulling out of social media, Bottega Veneta is simply curating its marketing messages in a way consistent with luxury branding. It is likely that other brands will follow its lead.


----------



## muchstuff

V0N1B2 said:


> Happy New Year BVettes.  Thought I'd drop this here.
> From Forbes.com link here: https://www.forbes.com/sites/pamdan...counts-it-may-signal-a-trend/?sh=58b992dd64fe
> 
> 
> Jan 7, 2021,10:12am EST|17,649 views
> *Bottega Veneta Shutting Down Its Social Media Accounts Might Signal A Trend*
> 
> Pamela N. DanzigerSenior Contributor
> Retail
> I study the world's most powerful consumers -- The American Affluent
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A model wears a creation as part of the Bottega Veneta Fall/Winter 2020 collection, presented in ... [+]
> ASSOCIATED PRESS
> Without warning and with no explanation, Kering-owned Bottega Veneta closed down its Instagram, Facebook and Twitter accounts earlier this week. Its abrupt halt to social media promotion has left the luxury fashion world stunned.
> With e-commerce doubling its share of the personal luxury goods market in 2020, from 12% in 2019 to 23%, and with its share expected to reach 30% by 2025 when it will become the primary channel of distribution for luxury goods, social media has become an essential part of every luxury brand’s online strategy, until now.
> People are speculating that it is just a marketing stunt to lay the groundwork for the release of its Spring/Summer 2021 collection, similar to the tactics that musicians use before releasing a new album.
> It’s even more confusing since in October the company was looking for a new global social media manager to “develop an overarching global social media strategy from a communications-only tool to a full funnel marketing capability.” That announcement has been removed from the Kering website, but is still available in cache.
> Having just completed an analysis of a luxury insiders’ survey among some 500 executives working in or supporting the luxury industry, I wasn’t so surprised. For the last three years running, that survey shows social media is grossly underperforming luxury companies’ expectations.
> 
> *Social media over-promises, but under-delivers *
> In the latest survey, Instagram is the best performing social media channel for luxury goods and services companies, but best is a relative term.
> Only 30% of luxury companies using Instagram said it is “very effective.” Facebook’s “very effective” measure is about half that, or 16%. Pinterest and YouTube are 9% and 8% respectively, and Twitter, Snapchat, WeChat and TikTok’s very effectiveness ratings are almost too small to measure. These social media channels have had consistently low ratings over the last three years.
> “We have not found any marketing tool that produces leads qualified for our luxury products and service,” was among the comments in that survey. And another said, “So far nothing is working. Social media is seeing no actual move to act.”
> With all the money, resources and effort that goes into social media, you’d expect it to perform better for luxury companies. These results are especially revealing when considering that a majority are only going to invest more in internet/digital, mobile and email marketing in 2021. Budgets for all others – direct mail, print, outdoor, radio and TV – are going to remain the same or be cut.
> Advertising and marketing agencies that serve luxury brands are expecting a short fall this year. Fifty-one percent of the roughly 100 agency executives surveyed foresee a decline in billings. For them, internet/digital, mobile and email marketing will grow, while a majority expect clients’ investment in all other media to decline.
> On the other hand, the advertising and marketing executives have a much different view of how well their social media strategies are performing.
> Nearly two-thirds (63%) say Instagram is ”very effective” for their clients and 40% for Facebook. They also rate the other social media channels much more effective than company executives do. Twitter is the sole laggard, rated by only 10% of agencies as “very effective” for clients.
> The luxury companies’ and the agencies’ widely variant views of social media points to how differently each group measures effectiveness. For agencies, it’s traffic, likes and shares. For luxury companies, it’s sales that are generated from social media.
> And this is why Bottega Veneta’s decision, under creative director Daniel Lee, to exit social media may be a bellwether for an emerging trend. It doesn’t work to attract the right people to a luxury brand.
> *Searching for a creative new strategy to attract luxury customers*
> Dubbed the “Quiet Radical” by British Vogue, Lee has been vocal about his disdain for all the noise on the internet. “I don’t think much of the digital presentations,” he said in an interview with _Cultured Magazine_. “They felt empty and took so much effort in such emotionally turbulent times, yet in the end, the concepts lacked depth.”
> What’s worse, it hinders rather than aids the creative process. “Everyone seeing the same things is not healthy or productive. It doesn’t breed individuality.”
> And he asked in that September interview, “How can we speak to our audience in a way that works for them because, ultimately, they are the most important in all of this?” He’s apparently answered that question now.
> Creativity is fundamental to luxury. “In the luxury universe, the constant challenge is to transform creativity into profitability,” said Professor Maria Eugenia Girón, Luxury Brand Management executive programme, at IE Business School in Madrid.
> And creativity is the underlying value for all Kering brands. “By placing creativity at the heart of its strategy, Kering enables its Houses to set new limits in terms of their creative expression while crafting tomorrow’s Luxury in a sustainable and responsible way,” the company says.
> My suspicion is Lee will apply his amazing creativity to imagine a new, more effective way to use social media and other digital tools to achieve much greater things for the Bottega Veneta brand than it ever has before. The company didn’t respond to a request for comment.
> _GQ_’s Rachel Tashjain speculated: “Perhaps the Bottega deletion is the ultimate act of stealth luxury – it will now be a brand that travels strictly by word of mouth. If only the fans of a brand are posting about it, perhaps it will move like a secret throughout the industry, with It items popping up organically, by dint of consumer taste (imagine that!), instead of beaming down like a mandate from the corporate account.”
> That is exactly what the independent @newbottega Instagram account under the editorial direction of Laura Nycole does.
> *Social media is mass, not “class”*
> Isn’t authentic word of mouth what luxury brands want in order to deliver qualified leads? Social media is such a hodgepodge of divergent messages, from Granny’s chicken casserole, kids’ craft projects, pet pictures and political rants. Where does luxury fit into that world? It doesn’t. Social media is mass, not “class.”
> What’s more, the people who can actually afford luxury brands like Bottega Veneta are not likely to pay much attention to the brand’s social media posts. They are too busy living their lives and they are over-marketed too as well.
> They expect the luxury brands they do business with to understand them, to be respectful of them and to personalize every interaction. Bombarding them with irrelevant posts on social media is not how to do it.
> We can expect Bottega Veneta to be the first of many luxury brands that will seriously reexamine their social media presence. It may well mean, like Bottega, they take a hiatus from it, too.
> And it could result in a return to print media. Reading a copy of _Vogue, Harper’s Bazaar_ or other fashion book on the train or at the lunch counter communicates something about the individual that being glued to one’s mobile phone doesn’t.
> And whether one agrees with Anne Wintour, Samira Nasr or the other editors’ tastes, they all earned the right to present it, unlike what is found on social media.
> The fashion books curate fashion for busy people with money to spend. Everyone in the fashion industry has been stressing the need for more curation in response to the industry’s woes, exacerbated but no caused by the pandemic.
> By pulling out of social media, Bottega Veneta is simply curating its marketing messages in a way consistent with luxury branding. It is likely that other brands will follow its lead.


Hmmm, just read last night that Harry and Meghan have made the same announcement.


----------



## Nibb

muchstuff said:


> Hmmm, just read last night that Harry and Meghan have made the same announcement.


If I were them I’d shut if off too. I haven’t been to BVs social lately but a couple of years ago it was nonstop trolls brutalizing the Facebook page.


----------



## bisbee

The pure hatred expressed on that Harry and Meghan thread is incredible. Sometimes I think (when I check it out) that the women who post do nothing at all except talk about how much they hate her.


----------



## muchstuff

bisbee said:


> The pure hatred expressed on that Harry and Meghan thread is incredible. Sometimes I think (when I check it out) that the women who post do nothing at all except talk about how much they hate her.


It’s pretty obsessive isn’t it?


----------



## Nibb

muchstuff said:


> It’s pretty obsessive isn’t it?


Thank gawd political speak isn’t allowed on the forum. Can you imagine?


----------



## whateve

Nibb said:


> Thank gawd political speak isn’t allowed on the forum. Can you imagine?


The amount of hate I hear and read amazes me. It was never like this when I was growing up. I thought we would get more civilized as time went on rather than less.


----------



## indiaink

Bottega Veneta has been such a part of my life for over a decade, it's hard to walk away. So if you see me around, I'm back. There will always be classic BV to be had, it will just get harder (and they'll get older) but right now ... old crotchety BVettes have hope.

Confession: I can't do orange. Just can't. The gorgeous orange Cervo Hobo I had purchased from FP went back. I'm shamefaced. But I can't do it.  

I am startled to admit, after all these years and all the purchases and all the returns, that neutral colors are my preference, except for red SLGs. @V0N1B2 I now have a Cardinal Foldover wallet that was in almost as bad a shape as your Truffle ... but I fixed it up.  @ksuromax I borrowed your washing BV instructions, and after watching this video, I went to town on it.  Attached before with ink spots and dirt, then all lathered up, and after, all clean.


----------



## gagabag

indiaink said:


> Bottega Veneta has been such a part of my life for over a decade, it's hard to walk away. So if you see me around, I'm back. There will always be classic BV to be had, it will just get harder (and they'll get older) but right now ... old crotchety BVettes have hope.
> 
> Confession: I can't do orange. Just can't. The gorgeous orange Cervo Hobo I had purchased from FP went back. I'm shamefaced. But I can't do it.
> 
> I am startled to admit, after all these years and all the purchases and all the returns, that neutral colors are my preference, except for red SLGs. @V0N1B2 I now have a Cardinal Foldover wallet that was in almost as bad a shape as your Truffle ... but I fixed it up.  @ksuromax I borrowed your washing BV instructions, and after watching this video, I went to town on it.  Attached before with ink spots and dirt, then all lathered up, and after, all clean.
> 
> View attachment 4961013
> 
> 
> View attachment 4961010
> 
> 
> View attachment 4961011


Amazing! 
I have this wallet from a long time ago as well and took it with me everywhere when travelling. Thankfully it’s in aubergine, so the colour is more forgiving to wear.


----------



## indiaink

gagabag said:


> Amazing!
> I have this wallet from a long time ago as well and took it with me everywhere when travelling. Thankfully it’s in aubergine, so the colour is more forgiving to wear.


I'm always on the hunt for BV reds ... I have Scarlet in the Cervo Hobo (that color I can handle in that size of bag, weird, I know), and now Cardinal in this wallet. It's getting harder and harder to find them... Oh, I have the China Red doggie, too.


----------



## whateve

indiaink said:


> Bottega Veneta has been such a part of my life for over a decade, it's hard to walk away. So if you see me around, I'm back. There will always be classic BV to be had, it will just get harder (and they'll get older) but right now ... old crotchety BVettes have hope.
> 
> Confession: I can't do orange. Just can't. The gorgeous orange Cervo Hobo I had purchased from FP went back. I'm shamefaced. But I can't do it.
> 
> I am startled to admit, after all these years and all the purchases and all the returns, that neutral colors are my preference, except for red SLGs. @V0N1B2 I now have a Cardinal Foldover wallet that was in almost as bad a shape as your Truffle ... but I fixed it up.  @ksuromax I borrowed your washing BV instructions, and after watching this video, I went to town on it.  Attached before with ink spots and dirt, then all lathered up, and after, all clean.
> 
> View attachment 4961013
> 
> 
> View attachment 4961010
> 
> 
> View attachment 4961011


That looks wonderful!


----------



## V0N1B2

indiaink said:


> Bottega Veneta has been such a part of my life for over a decade, it's hard to walk away. So if you see me around, I'm back. There will always be classic BV to be had, it will just get harder (and they'll get older) but right now ... old crotchety BVettes have hope.
> 
> Confession: I can't do orange. Just can't. The gorgeous orange Cervo Hobo I had purchased from FP went back. I'm shamefaced. But I can't do it.
> 
> I am startled to admit, after all these years and all the purchases and all the returns, that neutral colors are my preference, except for red SLGs. @V0N1B2 I now have a Cardinal Foldover wallet that was in almost as bad a shape as your Truffle ... but I fixed it up.  @ksuromax I borrowed your washing BV instructions, and after watching this video, I went to town on it.  Attached before with ink spots and dirt, then all lathered up, and after, all clean.
> 
> View attachment 4961013
> 
> 
> View attachment 4961010
> 
> 
> View attachment 4961011


Good job on the fold over wallet. I think it's the best style they've ever done.  I'm looking for a smaller French wallet right now for my smaller bags. I only have two red bags, a Gucci Bamboo Shopper and an RH Balenciaga Day in Sanguine. It's weird, I never carry either of them but I absolutely love them both. 
BV has done some good reds over the years, I'm sure you'll be able to find some.
I'm not around here much, I just check the ID & AT threads to see if I can help anyone, but I have zero interest in discussing the new styles, and I refuse to be told what I am allowed to post here. So I bite my tongue and walk away.

For Christmas, my boyfriend and I gifted each other a trip to Italy this Fall. (fingers crossed)
We will have 18-19 days in Italy, with 3 nights in Florence, and I am planning a trip to The Mall at Leccio.  I'm hoping they'll have some classic BV pieces, although I'm mentally preparing that I may not get anything there.


----------



## indiaink

V0N1B2 said:


> Good job on the fold over wallet. I think it's the best style they've ever done.  I'm looking for a smaller French wallet right now for my smaller bags. I only have two red bags, a Gucci Bamboo Shopper and an RH Balenciaga Day in Sanguine. It's weird, I never carry either of them but I absolutely love them both.
> BV has done some good reds over the years, I'm sure you'll be able to find some.
> I'm not around here much, I just check the ID & AT threads to see if I can help anyone, but I have zero interest in discussing the new styles, and I refuse to be told what I am allowed to post here. So I bite my tongue and walk away.
> 
> For Christmas, my boyfriend and I gifted each other a trip to Italy this Fall. (fingers crossed)
> We will have 18-19 days in Italy, with 3 nights in Florence, and I am planning a trip to The Mall at Leccio.  I'm hoping they'll have some classic BV pieces, although I'm mentally preparing that I may not get anything there.


Whoa! That sounds amazeballs! I hope it works for you!!!  At this point, I’ll be happy just to fly in to Seattle this Fall.


----------



## Nibb

whateve said:


> The amount of hate I hear and read amazes me. It was never like this when I was growing up. I thought we would get more civilized as time went on rather than less.


Agreed! We took a u-turn somewhere and are proceeding backwards.


----------



## Nibb

indiaink said:


> Bottega Veneta has been such a part of my life for over a decade, it's hard to walk away. So if you see me around, I'm back. There will always be classic BV to be had, it will just get harder (and they'll get older) but right now ... old crotchety BVettes have hope.
> 
> Confession: I can't do orange. Just can't. The gorgeous orange Cervo Hobo I had purchased from FP went back. I'm shamefaced. But I can't do it.
> 
> I am startled to admit, after all these years and all the purchases and all the returns, that neutral colors are my preference, except for red SLGs. @V0N1B2 I now have a Cardinal Foldover wallet that was in almost as bad a shape as your Truffle ... but I fixed it up.  @ksuromax I borrowed your washing BV instructions, and after watching this video, I went to town on it.  Attached before with ink spots and dirt, then all lathered up, and after, all clean.
> 
> View attachment 4961013
> 
> 
> View attachment 4961010
> 
> 
> View attachment 4961011


Oh wow! Amazing transformation, big congrats I have a very small bag in cardinal it’s great red. Orange is definitely not for everyone.


----------



## Nibb

V0N1B2 said:


> Good job on the fold over wallet. I think it's the best style they've ever done.  I'm looking for a smaller French wallet right now for my smaller bags. I only have two red bags, a Gucci Bamboo Shopper and an RH Balenciaga Day in Sanguine. It's weird, I never carry either of them but I absolutely love them both.
> BV has done some good reds over the years, I'm sure you'll be able to find some.
> I'm not around here much, I just check the ID & AT threads to see if I can help anyone, but I have zero interest in discussing the new styles, and I refuse to be told what I am allowed to post here. So I bite my tongue and walk away.
> 
> For Christmas, my boyfriend and I gifted each other a trip to Italy this Fall. (fingers crossed)
> We will have 18-19 days in Italy, with 3 nights in Florence, and I am planning a trip to The Mall at Leccio.  I'm hoping they'll have some classic BV pieces, although I'm mentally preparing that I may not get anything there.


Fingers and toes crossed for a nice long trip to Italy, how wonderful!


----------



## ksuromax

V0N1B2 said:


> Good job on the fold over wallet. I think it's the best style they've ever done.  I'm looking for a smaller French wallet right now for my smaller bags. I only have two red bags, a Gucci Bamboo Shopper and an RH Balenciaga Day in Sanguine. It's weird, I never carry either of them but I absolutely love them both.
> BV has done some good reds over the years, I'm sure you'll be able to find some.
> I'm not around here much, I just check the ID & AT threads to see if I can help anyone, but I have zero interest in discussing the new styles, and I refuse to be told what I am allowed to post here. So I bite my tongue and walk away.
> 
> For Christmas, my boyfriend and I gifted each other a trip to Italy this Fall. (fingers crossed)
> We will have 18-19 days in Italy, with 3 nights in Florence, and I am planning a trip to The Mall at Leccio.  I'm hoping they'll have some classic BV pieces, although I'm mentally preparing that I may not get anything there.


I keep my fingers crossed for you!!


----------



## ksuromax

indiaink said:


> Bottega Veneta has been such a part of my life for over a decade, it's hard to walk away. So if you see me around, I'm back. There will always be classic BV to be had, it will just get harder (and they'll get older) but right now ... old crotchety BVettes have hope.
> 
> Confession: I can't do orange. Just can't. The gorgeous orange Cervo Hobo I had purchased from FP went back. I'm shamefaced. But I can't do it.
> 
> I am startled to admit, after all these years and all the purchases and all the returns, that neutral colors are my preference, except for red SLGs. @V0N1B2 I now have a Cardinal Foldover wallet that was in almost as bad a shape as your Truffle ... but I fixed it up.  @ksuromax I borrowed your washing BV instructions, and after watching this video, I went to town on it.  Attached before with ink spots and dirt, then all lathered up, and after, all clean.
> 
> View attachment 4961013
> 
> 
> View attachment 4961010
> 
> 
> View attachment 4961011


Great result! I am happy to know that my method works


----------



## Nibb

A couple of scruffs headed to the groomer.


----------



## muchstuff

Nibb said:


> View attachment 4963234
> 
> 
> A couple of scruffs headed to the groomer.


----------



## JenJBS

Nibb said:


> View attachment 4963234
> 
> 
> A couple of scruffs headed to the groomer.



What adorable pups!


----------



## muchstuff

Can someone tell me if BV will replace the lining in an older bag? Would you need proof of purchase? TIA!


----------



## indiaink

muchstuff said:


> Can someone tell me if BV will replace the lining in an older bag? Would you need proof of purchase? TIA!


@muchstuff No, no proof of purchase needed, and yes, of course they would - but I wouldn't even think of going to BV now since the CD changed over - definitely send a request to Modern Leather in NYC, where it would go anyway, and find out what they would charge for a lining replacement. Make sure you specify suede, unless you want something else.


----------



## muchstuff

indiaink said:


> @muchstuff No, no proof of purchase needed, and yes, of course they would - but I wouldn't even think of going to BV now since the CD changed over - definitely send a request to Modern Leather in NYC, where it would go anyway, and find out what they would charge for a lining replacement. Make sure you specify suede, unless you want something else.


Thanks, I'll check them out.


----------



## indiaink

muchstuff said:


> Thanks, I'll check them out.


When @septembersiren was posting regularly (you know she used to work for BV) she would confirm this - Modern Leather is the place BV sends their stuff to, unless for some reason it would go to Italy. So for years we've all just cut to the chase and gone to Modern for repairs (and 'cleaning/touchups'). Tony, the owner, is very very good, as you'd expect.


----------



## muchstuff

indiaink said:


> When @septembersiren was posting regularly (you know she used to work for BV) she would confirm this - Modern Leather is the place BV sends their stuff to, unless for some reason it would go to Italy. So for years we've all just cut to the chase and gone to Modern for repairs (and 'cleaning/touchups'). Tony, the owner, is very very good, as you'd expect.


Good to know. Thanks.


----------



## Euclase

muchstuff said:


> Good to know. Thanks.


My Indigo shoulder bag is out for a refresh right now. I opted for exterior work only (recolor all over and repairing one torn corner fettuce strip).  My local BV SA quoted $105 to clean the lining and $315 to replace the lining. My bag has two sizeable compartments lined in suede, so I think the quotes were a bit higher. The suede in my bag wasn’t in bad condition, and I don’t mind putting in some elbow grease with a suede brush when I get it back. 

I’m not sure if my bag went to Modern or the BV Mothership. I’ll try to get more details of its journey when I pick up my bag. Hopefully that’s a more weeks away so I can take a proper BV family portrait!


----------



## muchstuff

Euclase said:


> My Indigo shoulder bag is out for a refresh right now. I opted for exterior work only (recolor all over and repairing one torn corner fettuce strip).  My local BV SA quoted $105 to clean the lining and $315 to replace the lining. My bag has two sizeable compartments lined in suede, so I think the quotes were a bit higher. The suede in my bag wasn’t in bad condition, and I don’t mind putting in some elbow grease with a suede brush when I get it back.
> 
> I’m not sure if my bag went to Modern or the BV Mothership. I’ll try to get more details of its journey when I pick up my bag. Hopefully that’s a more weeks away so I can take a proper BV family portrait!


Thanks for the info!


----------



## southernbelle43

JenJBS said:


> Here are a couple pics. Indoor, sun down for the day, lighting.
> 
> View attachment 4834475
> View attachment 4834476


To me this is the most beautiful color BV has ever made!


----------



## JenJBS

southernbelle43 said:


> To me this is the most beautiful color BV has ever made!



I agree 1000%!  It really is the perfect purple!


----------



## ItsPurseonal

Hi! I am new to BV but have always admired the Nodini from afar. I contacted the Orlando outlet store and the SA kindly texted me several photos of available Nodinis. I asked her for the color names so I could look up more photos online, but I can’t seem to find any matches for the colors she sent me. Neither of these bags look brown to me. Are there color names listed somewhere online? I couldn’t find any matches for these colors in the forum so I figured they might have a different name that’s not on the tag? Any help/education on BV colors would be appreciated!


----------



## southernbelle43

Folks, I have not looked at the BV web site for a while. I did today and saw a crocheted bag fo $8000+.  
Words fail me.


----------



## V0N1B2

ItsPurseonal said:


> Hi! I am new to BV but have always admired the Nodini from afar. I contacted the Orlando outlet store and the SA kindly texted me several photos of available Nodinis. I asked her for the color names so I could look up more photos online, but I can’t seem to find any matches for the colors she sent me. Neither of these bags look brown to me. Are there color names listed somewhere online? I couldn’t find any matches for these colors in the forum so I figured they might have a different name that’s not on the tag? Any help/education on BV colors would be appreciated!


I don't know what colour the first bag is, but the second photo is Limestone. I've seen a few tags recently from outlets with colour names that I've never heard of. Maybe some of the ladies with a relationship with an outlet SA can shed some light on that. That tag states it should be called Havana, but that's not a BV colour I've ever seen.
Here's a closeup of the colour on a Double-Compartment Nodini.


----------



## V0N1B2

ItsPurseonal said:


> Hi! I am new to BV but have always admired the Nodini from afar. I contacted the Orlando outlet store and the SA kindly texted me several photos of available Nodinis. I asked her for the color names so I could look up more photos online, but I can’t seem to find any matches for the colors she sent me. Neither of these bags look brown to me. Are there color names listed somewhere online? I couldn’t find any matches for these colors in the forum so I figured they might have a different name that’s not on the tag? Any help/education on BV colors would be appreciated!


The first bag that looks khaki-ish (to me at least) has the colour code associated with Ash from back in 2008.  It did not have any green undertones, IMO.  I don't know what they're doing at the outlets, I guess they're re-using colour codes? BV has reused colour names in the past but there were usually slight differences in the shade or tone of the colour (I'm looking at you, Krim!) and they've brought back colours from previous seasons (like Steel and Cigar) but I don't know what they're doing with outlet bags now - not sure if the Nodinis now are being made specifically for outlets - but it might explain the weird colour names. The Nodini was never made in Ash originally, so it's not like it's been sitting around for 12 years 
Sorry I couldn't be of more help


----------



## Nibb

southernbelle43 said:


> Folks, I have not looked at the BV web site for a while. I did today and saw a crocheted bag fo $8000+.
> Words fail me.


The price for bags right now is obscene.


----------



## ItsPurseonal

V0N1B2 said:


> I don't know what colour the first bag is, but the second photo is Limestone. I've seen a few tags recently from outlets with colour names that I've never heard of. Maybe some of the ladies with a relationship with an outlet SA can shed some light on that. That tag states it should be called Havana, but that's not a BV colour I've ever seen.
> Here's a closeup of the colour on a Double-Compartment Nodini.
> View attachment 4976104





V0N1B2 said:


> The first bag that looks khaki-ish (to me at least) has the colour code associated with Ash from back in 2008.  It did not have any green undertones, IMO.  I don't know what they're doing at the outlets, I guess they're re-using colour codes? BV has reused colour names in the past but there were usually slight differences in the shade or tone of the colour (I'm looking at you, Krim!) and they've brought back colours from previous seasons (like Steel and Cigar) but I don't know what they're doing with outlet bags now - not sure if the Nodinis now are being made specifically for outlets - but it might explain the weird colour names. The Nodini was never made in Ash originally, so it's not like it's been sitting around for 12 years
> Sorry I couldn't be of more help



Thank you both! That is very helpful and good to know I am not crazy! I guess I’ll just have to go off the photos she sent me. I quite like the first one with green undertones so I’m hoping it reads that way in person


----------



## southernbelle43

Nibb said:


> The price for bags right now is obscene.


I understand that folks with unlimited funds don’t worry about  prices, but seeing  a bag that been knitted or crocheted (which anyone can do) for that amount feels like the designer is saying “ see how you can be manipulated.”   Just my humble opinion.


----------



## septembersiren

V0N1B2 said:


> I don't know what colour the first bag is, but the second photo is Limestone. I've seen a few tags recently from outlets with colour names that I've never heard of. Maybe some of the ladies with a relationship with an outlet SA can shed some light on that. That tag states it should be called Havana, but that's not a BV colour I've ever seen.
> Here's a closeup of the colour on a Double-Compartment Nodini.
> View attachment 4976104


Maybe a color made just for the outlet


----------



## V0N1B2

septembersiren said:


> Maybe a color made just for the outlet


I was thinking that...
Hope you are well


----------



## TotinScience

Nibb said:


> The price for bags right now is obscene.


I also recently went on a BV site and while actually a lot more bags appealed to me since the original release, the prices are RIDICULOUS. Semi-related, I also noticed that Loweve increased their prices on Puzzles and the secondary market adjusted accordingly. I understand they all need to make profits, but the world is literally in the midst of a giant health care crisis, so it seems very tone-deaf.


----------



## BBBagHag

What’s the deal with the cervo intrecciato hobo in the color pearl? Did that actually exist? I’ve searched all over and haven’t been able to find a single photo on the internets to support its existence.


----------



## Nibb

BBBagHag said:


> What’s the deal with the cervo intrecciato hobo in the color pearl? Did that actually exist? I’ve searched all over and haven’t been able to find a single photo on the internets to support its existence.











						Bottega Veneta Cervo Large Metallic Hobo Bag, Pearl White
					

Shop Cervo Large Metallic Hobo Bag, Pearl White from Bottega Veneta at Neiman Marcus, where you'll find free shipping on the latest in fashion from top designers.



					www.neimanmarcus.com
				



It is a rare beast


----------



## Nibb

TotinScience said:


> I also recently went on a BV site and while actually a lot more bags appealed to me since the original release, the prices are RIDICULOUS. Semi-related, I also noticed that Loweve increased their prices on Puzzles and the secondary market adjusted accordingly. I understand they all need to make profits, but the world is literally in the midst of a giant health care crisis, so it seems very tone-deaf.


IDK I think prices on many things are rising.


----------



## muchstuff

BBBagHag said:


> What’s the deal with the cervo intrecciato hobo in the color pearl? Did that actually exist? I’ve searched all over and haven’t been able to find a single photo on the internets to support its existence.


I’ve seen a photo of it. I posted it once when we were discussing it, I’ll try to find it.


----------



## BBBagHag

Oooh it’s so purdy. Thanks gals! Another unicorn to spend my free time searching for!




Nibb said:


> Bottega Veneta Cervo Large Metallic Hobo Bag, Pearl White
> 
> 
> Shop Cervo Large Metallic Hobo Bag, Pearl White from Bottega Veneta at Neiman Marcus, where you'll find free shipping on the latest in fashion from top designers.
> 
> 
> 
> www.neimanmarcus.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is a rare beast





muchstuff said:


> I’ve seen a photo of it. I posted it once when we were discussing it, I’ll try to find it.


----------



## muchstuff

Nibb said:


> IDK I think prices on many things are rising.




They do seem to be, on many sites. I read that Loewe prices have gone up in the shops and that the resale prices have adjusted accordingly. Most brands have jacked their prices outrageously in the last year and many resellers have followed suit.

Remember when the Chanel store opened back up in China and they had a record sales day? Companies know that we want distraction and that many people have actually been able to save money due to covid because they haven't been able to get out and spend (at least those who have been able to work, and of course many of the very rich are richer yet).  It's created a perfect opportunity for brands to up their prices and grab those shoppers that are either managing to get out to the shops or are buying online. At least that's my theory. And it looks to me like that resale buyer's market we've been enjoying for the last couple of years is about to change...


----------



## JenJBS

BV purple mini Pouch with Coach Dinky chain in dark gunmetal... Yes? No? Maybe? The super thin leather strap it came with is way too long; bit doubling it up makes it too short for crossbody wear. It's the reason I don't wear the bag more often. The Dinky chain is the perfect length.


----------



## dolali

A definitely yes from me. It looks cool and edgy, but still elegant, with the chain!


----------



## JenJBS

dolali said:


> A definitely yes from me. It looks cool and edgy, but still elegant, with the chain!



Thank you!    My first attempt at mixing a bag and strap that didn't come as a matching set, so it means a lot to hear the combo works!


----------



## Kimbashop

dolali said:


> A definitely yes from me. It looks cool and edgy, but still elegant, with the chain!


+1. I like that it gives the bag an edgy look


----------



## JenJBS

Kimbashop said:


> +1. I like that it gives the bag an edgy look



Thank you!


----------



## Nibb

muchstuff said:


> They do seem to be, on many sites. I read that Loewe prices have gone up in the shops and that the resale prices have adjusted accordingly. Most brands have jacked their prices outrageously in the last year and many resellers have followed suit.
> 
> Remember when the Chanel store opened back up in China and they had a record sales day? Companies know that we want distraction and that many people have actually been able to save money due to covid because they haven't been able to get out and spend (at least those who have been able to work, and of course many of the very rich are richer yet).  It's created a perfect opportunity for brands to up their prices and grab those shoppers that are either managing to get out to the shops or are buying online. At least that's my theory. And it looks to me like that resale buyer's market we've been enjoying for the last couple of years is about to change...


That make sense! It’s been a bit puzzling to me but I think you are spot on. I know some very disciplined people who have saved a ton durning Covid and real estate is going crazy right now people are making a killing. 
Have not been paying attention to resale except the two Row bags I managed to grab. Interesting, need to start paying attention. Side note, we are at a campground with a bunch of giant RVs, I thought of what you said about the Canadians and the RVs when we pulled in with our camper van.


----------



## Nibb

JenJBS said:


> BV purple mini Pouch with Coach Dinky chain in dark gunmetal... Yes? No? Maybe? The super thin leather strap it came with is way too long; bit doubling it up makes it too short for crossbody wear. It's the reason I don't wear the bag more often. The Dinky chain is the perfect length.
> 
> View attachment 4980696


I love that! Fab idea.


----------



## muchstuff

Nibb said:


> That make sense! It’s been a bit puzzling to me but I think you are spot on. I know some very disciplined people who have saved a ton durning Covid and real estate is going crazy right now people are making a killing.
> Have not been paying attention to resale except the two Row bags I managed to grab. Interesting, need to start paying attention. Side note, we are at a campground with a bunch of giant RVs, I thought of what you said about the Canadians and the RVs when we pulled in with our camper van.


Yeah a lot of our snowbirds are crying foul at the Canadian government for implementing a mandatory hotel quarantine coming back into Canada for at least three days while waiting covid testing results. So some of them are stuck in the US because they don’t want to pay for it and think they should be exempt (just like everyone else!) but they have to be careful because of tax implications and health coverage, not sure what the rules are about living for a chunk of the year in the US. Meanwhile Canadians in the Caribbean and Mexico are deadheading home on planes that were sent down empty to pick them up because the feds have issued a flight ban to those two locations to try to stop people from travelling to vacation destinations. But we can still fly to Hawaii and California and Florida, go figure.


----------



## Nibb

muchstuff said:


> Yeah a lot of our snowbirds are crying foul at the Canadian government for implementing a mandatory hotel quarantine coming back into Canada for at least three days while waiting covid testing results. So some of them are stuck in the US because they don’t want to pay for it and think they should be exempt (just like everyone else!) but they have to be careful because of tax implications and health coverage, not sure what the rules are about living for a chunk of the year in the US. Meanwhile Canadians in the Caribbean and Mexico are deadheading home on planes that were sent down empty to pick them up because the feds have issued a flight ban to those two locations to try to stop people from travelling to vacation destinations. But we can still fly to Hawaii and California and Florida, go figure.


Makes no sense. Flights from within the US coming to most Cali destinations have to quarantine for five days unless that’s recently changed, Hawaii was supposedly the most extreme for visitors having to quarantine for 10 days, anything goes in Florida but they alligators  
I think everyone is misbehaving.


----------



## muchstuff

Nibb said:


> Makes no sense. Flights from within the US coming to most Cali destinations have to quarantine for five days unless that’s recently changed, Hawaii was supposedly the most extreme for visitors having to quarantine for 10 days, anything goes in Florida but they alligators
> I think everyone is misbehaving.


Part of the problem is that the rules have so many exceptions that people get very frustrated ( yoga studios can open but spin classes can’t for example). In Vancouver you can’t watch a hockey game in the arena but you can sit in the sports bar in said arena and watch it on the screen. You can’t watch a movie in a theatre but because a theatre had a liquor license they were allowed to turn themselves into a sports bar and you could watch a football game in the same seats you would have watched the movie. It’s insane.


----------



## JenJBS

Nibb said:


> I love that! Fab idea.



Thank you, Nibb!


----------



## Nibb

muchstuff said:


> Part of the problem is that the rules have so many exceptions that people get very frustrated ( yoga studios can open but spin classes can’t for example). In Vancouver you can’t watch a hockey game in the arena but you can sit in the sports bar in said arena and watch it on the screen. You can’t watch a movie in a theatre but because a theatre had a liquor license they were allowed to turn themselves into a sports bar and you could watch a football game in the same seats you would have watched the movie. It’s insane.


That’s crazy, theater sports bar!  crazy Canadian sports fans. Our rules are, if it’s not outside it’s closed, except retail & grocery stores are open at 25% capacity none of the rules are being enforced. Some business owners are taking it seriously, some are just desperate to survive, some are business as usual.


----------



## muchstuff

Nibb said:


> That’s crazy, theater sports bar!  crazy Canadian sports fans. Our rules are, if it’s not outside it’s closed, except retail & grocery stores are open at 25% capacity none of the rules are being enforced. Some business owners are taking it seriously, some are just desperate to survive, some are business as usual.


It’s a little indie theatre and they’ve been very innovative over the years, just trying to stay alive. In good times you can go and watch a film while enjoying a glass of wine, quite civilized.
The majority of businesses here are at least trying to follow the rules. And we have high mask compliance for the most part, idiot faction aside.


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> They do seem to be, on many sites. I read that Loewe prices have gone up in the shops and that the resale prices have adjusted accordingly. Most brands have jacked their prices outrageously in the last year and many resellers have followed suit.
> 
> Remember when the Chanel store opened back up in China and they had a record sales day? Companies know that we want distraction and that many people have actually been able to save money due to covid because they haven't been able to get out and spend (at least those who have been able to work, and of course many of the very rich are richer yet).  It's created a perfect opportunity for brands to up their prices and grab those shoppers that are either managing to get out to the shops or are buying online. At least that's my theory. And it looks to me like that resale buyer's market we've been enjoying for the last couple of years is about to change...


it was Hermes, but it does not matter  
for many people being able to go out and spend money on they pleasures, whatever they are, is some sort of self-comfort and illusion of being back their normal life. We were not prepared for the lockdown and all the stress and fear that avalanched  on us from media, and someone just took the advantage of this


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> it was Hermes, but it does not matter
> for many people being able to go out and spend money on they pleasures, whatever they are, is some sort of self-comfort and illusion of being back their normal life. We were not prepared for the lockdown and all the stress and fear that avalanched  on us from media, and someone just took the advantage of this


Hermes, my mistake!


----------



## Nibb

February day at Avila Beach.


----------



## Euclase

JenJBS said:


> BV purple mini Pouch with Coach Dinky chain in dark gunmetal... Yes? No? Maybe? The super thin leather strap it came with is way too long; bit doubling it up makes it too short for crossbody wear. It's the reason I don't wear the bag more often. The Dinky chain is the perfect length.
> 
> View attachment 4980696


Yasssss! Perfection!


----------



## JenJBS

Euclase said:


> Yasssss! Perfection!



Thank you!


----------



## Nibb




----------



## muchstuff

Nibb said:


>



Seems like a lot of peeps are selling and moving on...


----------



## Nibb

muchstuff said:


> Seems like a lot of peeps are selling and moving on...


Off switch has been switched. Curious to see if TM vintage collectors start showing up.


----------



## muchstuff

Nibb said:


> Off switch has been switched. Curious to see if TM vintage collectors start showing up.


What would you grab if it came up?


----------



## Euclase

muchstuff said:


> What would you grab if it came up?


Your Medium Cervo Loop in Dark Barolo, of course!


----------



## muchstuff

Euclase said:


> Your Medium Cervo Loop in Dark Barolo, of course!


That one’s survived the purge so far!


----------



## Euclase

muchstuff said:


> That one’s survived the purge so far!


So far!  But I'll be waiting...watching...


----------



## muchstuff

Euclase said:


> So far!  But I'll be waiting...watching...


----------



## JenJBS

There's a Canard Campana I'm stalking, but can't afford at the moment. I'm hoping it doesn't sell before I can get it.


----------



## muchstuff

JenJBS said:


> There's a Canard Campana I'm stalking, but can't afford at the moment. I'm hoping it doesn't sell before I can get it.


I think you’re the fourth person this week that I’ve talked to who has their eye on something but are short on funds. Throw me in that group too.


----------



## Nibb

muchstuff said:


> What would you grab if it came up?


Giant Cabat


----------



## muchstuff

Nibb said:


> Giant Cabat


Wait, you mean the regular? Or is there actually a bigger than regular sized one?


----------



## Nibb

muchstuff said:


> I think you’re the fourth person this week that I’ve talked to who has their eye on something but are short on funds. Throw me in that group too.


Anything that would temp you? 
We are preoccupied getting the van ready for some western travels. My stuff will be in a canvas boat tote when vanning it with the dogs but I will be using the large metallic BV wallet that doubles as a clutch.


----------



## Nibb

muchstuff said:


> Wait, you mean the regular? Or is there actually a bigger than regular sized one?


I have a medium, there is a large and I heard a rumor of a maxi.


----------



## muchstuff

Nibb said:


> Anything that would temp you?
> We are preoccupied getting the van ready for some western travels. My stuff will be in a canvas boat tote when vanning it with the dogs but I will be using the large metallic BV wallet that doubles as a clutch.


Still looking for that darn pekary baseball hobo in cigar. Nero mini Cabat. Nero large flocked Veneta. But I hope they don’t show up until I’ve paid off my last couple of purchases.


----------



## muchstuff

Nibb said:


> I have a medium, there is a large and I heard a rumor of a maxi.


Ok so now I’m very confused. There are four sizes? I must have slept through the Cabat 101 class.


----------



## Nibb

muchstuff said:


> Ok so now I’m very confused. There are four sizes? I must have slept through the Cabat 101 class.


It’s called Uomo, men’s Cabat. 


			https://www.therealreal.com/products/men/bags/totes/bottega-veneta-cabat-uomo-bag


----------



## Nibb

muchstuff said:


> Ok so now I’m very confused. There are four sizes? I must have slept through the Cabat 101 class.


I’ve been using my husbands collection of canvas totes, nothing even comes close to the usability of the Cabat.


----------



## muchstuff

Nibb said:


> I’ve been using my husbands collection of canvas totes, nothing even comes close to the usability of the Cabat.


OK now I do think I've heard of a men's Cabat. I'm not sure I realized there was a medium and a large though, although that would certainly explain why there's such a discrepancy in some of the photos I've seen.


----------



## grietje

Good Morning!
I’m just catching up on this thread.  I haven’t bought anything because I just don’t go anywhere in other than the store and post office.  So I just use my nodini.  And I’ve downsized because I’m staring at this closet of gags that I don’t use.  

I could downsize more but we start getting into the sentimental bags.  And let’s face it, we will go back out at some point so it’ll be nice to have some variety.

But I am stalking this:



I’ve liked it ever since the runway show.  Gilt has it in the grey colorway.  This green colorway wasn’t available in the US. I have no use for it now because again — I don’t go out.  

Do y’all think I should do it?


----------



## JenJBS

grietje said:


> Good Morning!
> I’m just catching up on this thread.  I haven’t bought anything because I just don’t go anywhere in other than the store and post office.  So I just use my nodini.  And I’ve downsized because I’m staring at this closet of gags that I don’t use.
> 
> I could downsize more but we start getting into the sentimental bags.  And let’s face it, we will go back out at some point so it’ll be nice to have some variety.
> 
> But I am stalking this:
> View attachment 4990351
> 
> 
> I’ve liked it ever since the runway show.  Gilt has it in the grey colorway.  This green colorway wasn’t available in the US. I have no use for it now because again — I don’t go out.
> 
> Do y’all think I should do it?



Yes! Like you say, we will be going out again; and will need bags. And with the vaccines going out as fast as possible, it should be this year.


----------



## jane

grietje said:


> I’ve liked it ever since the runway show.  Gilt has it in the grey colorway.  This green colorway wasn’t available in the US. I have no use for it now because again — I don’t go out.
> 
> Do y’all think I should do it?



Well, as you know  I just bought a handheld clutch which is definitely only for parties and dining out special occasions. I did it as an act of hope and optimism! First date night we get (which may be in April for my anniversary, which we did not get to celebrate last year), it's coming with me.


----------



## Nibb

grietje said:


> Good Morning!
> I’m just catching up on this thread.  I haven’t bought anything because I just don’t go anywhere in other than the store and post office.  So I just use my nodini.  And I’ve downsized because I’m staring at this closet of gags that I don’t use.
> 
> I could downsize more but we start getting into the sentimental bags.  And let’s face it, we will go back out at some point so it’ll be nice to have some variety.
> 
> But I am stalking this:
> View attachment 4990351
> 
> 
> I’ve liked it ever since the runway show.  Gilt has it in the grey colorway.  This green colorway wasn’t available in the US. I have no use for it now because again — I don’t go out.
> 
> Do y’all think I should do it?


Definitely, it’s a rare beauty.


----------



## muchstuff

grietje said:


> Good Morning!
> I’m just catching up on this thread.  I haven’t bought anything because I just don’t go anywhere in other than the store and post office.  So I just use my nodini.  And I’ve downsized because I’m staring at this closet of gags that I don’t use.
> 
> I could downsize more but we start getting into the sentimental bags.  And let’s face it, we will go back out at some point so it’ll be nice to have some variety.
> 
> But I am stalking this:
> View attachment 4990351
> 
> 
> I’ve liked it ever since the runway show.  Gilt has it in the grey colorway.  This green colorway wasn’t available in the US. I have no use for it now because again — I don’t go out.
> 
> Do y’all think I should do it?


I have to admit that I'm surprised by all of the people who have not purchased bags because of the pandemic (finances aside). We'll go out again, and since you've pared back on your collection I figure you owe yourself this one.


----------



## chiisaibunny

muchstuff said:


> Seems like a lot of peeps are selling and moving on...



I get the moving on, but the selling, I don’t understand. I’ve pretty much moved on after the espresso mini cabat last July which was made the TM way with the plaque and reinforced stitching on the handle. But I visit the forum periodically to see if there’s anything happening. I’m not planning to sell the majority of my TM era bags, I’m going to keep them and use them. I spent all this time and money on them, I got them for a reason which for me hasn’t changed. They work for me. Is a change in the CD sufficient to make ppl sell the bags they once used, loved, and talked about in this forum? Or were ppl ready to move on anyway? No judgement here, I’m just curious. To each his/her own.


----------



## muchstuff

chiisaibunny said:


> I get the moving on, but the selling, I don’t understand. I’ve pretty much moved on after the espresso mini cabat last July which was made the TM way with the plaque and reinforced stitching on the handle. But I visit the forum periodically to see if there’s anything happening. I’m not planning to sell the majority of my TM era bags, I’m going to keep them and use them. I spent all this time and money on them, I got them for a reason which for me hasn’t changed. They work for me. Is a change in the CD sufficient to make ppl sell the bags they once used, loved, and talked about in this forum? Or were ppl ready to move on anyway? No judgement here, I’m just curious. To each his/her own.


I've sold several of mine but then I've sold quite a few others as well. And I have a short list of other TM BVs I'm keeping an eye out for. 
I'm trying to get my closet to some stage of purse peace, not to stop purchasing because that'll never happen   but just to be able to look at everything and not have any doubts as to those particular bags belonging there.
It may sound weird but I do a visual scan of my bags and gauge how I feel about them individually. Many I can say with confidence "these stay" but if I have the least feeling they may not I make a point of wearing them to figure out whether they're true keepers or if maybe they'd be better off rehomed.


----------



## chiisaibunny

muchstuff said:


> I've sold several of mine but then I've sold quite a few others as well. And I have a short list of other TM BVs I'm keeping an eye out for.
> I'm trying to get my closet to some stage of purse peace, not to stop purchasing because that'll never happen   but just to be able to look at everything and not have any doubts as to those particular bags belonging there.
> It may sound weird but I do a visual scan of my bags and gauge how I feel about them individually. Many I can say with confidence "these stay" but if I have the least feeling they may not I make a point of wearing them to figure out whether they're true keepers or if maybe they'd be better off rehomed.



That sounds like a good plan. There are some, a Gucci ostrich hobo for example, that I don’t think I’ll ever sell, I guess mainly for sentimental reasons. It’s particular shape doesn’t work that well for me but that’s what my medium venetas are for. Haha
I haven’t sold anything BV in a long time. I had to sell all my baseball cervo hobos because of shoulder issues and a couple wallets because I fell out of love with the color and I felt they were duplicates. A long time ago I sold most of my LV, they just weren’t working for me and I used the funds toward BV. 
It sounds like some people are almost getting rid of their collections. I know I’m not at that stage.


----------



## Euclase

grietje said:


> Good Morning!
> I’m just catching up on this thread.  I haven’t bought anything because I just don’t go anywhere in other than the store and post office.  So I just use my nodini.  And I’ve downsized because I’m staring at this closet of gags that I don’t use.
> 
> I could downsize more but we start getting into the sentimental bags.  And let’s face it, we will go back out at some point so it’ll be nice to have some variety.
> 
> But I am stalking this:
> View attachment 4990351
> 
> 
> I’ve liked it ever since the runway show.  Gilt has it in the grey colorway.  This green colorway wasn’t available in the US. I have no use for it now because again — I don’t go out.
> 
> Do y’all think I should do it?


I just looked it up on Gilt and—oh my goodness—this is such a fabulous bag in grey! It matches/accents anything, and it’s a great size for so many occasions!  
I’d say get it, and then you get to enjoy the anticipation of wearing it out. It will be something to look forward to, and meanwhile we get to live vicariously when you do a reveal.


----------



## Nibb

chiisaibunny said:


> I’m not planning to sell the majority of my TM era bags, I’m going to keep them and use them. I spent all this time and money on them, I got them for a reason which for me hasn’t changed.


It takes so long to decide what if any bag I want, then hunting for the perfect version. Geez I’m tired, no way am I dumping my bags.


----------



## grietje

chiisaibunny said:


> I get the moving on, but the selling, I don’t understand...Is a change in the CD sufficient to make ppl sell the bags they once used, loved, and talked about in this forum? Or were ppl ready to move on anyway? No judgement here, I’m just curious. To each his/her own.



For me the selling has come about to reduce volume, because I liked but didn’t love an item, my sense of feeling sad about the change in BV, and wanting to have funds readily available for other things (we bought a bigger home in Bodega Bay which needs to be furnished). While I have improved on my thoughtfulness about buying I admit that I’m not as thoughtful as others.  My recent outlet haul was a combination of panic thinking ‘what would I use after my favorites get too worn?’, wanting to hold on to TM era pieces a bit longer, and some boredom.  And lets face it, those aren’t good reasons.  That’s why I’m so cautious about buying the Ayers shoulder bag.


----------



## whateve

chiisaibunny said:


> That sounds like a good plan. There are some, a Gucci ostrich hobo for example, that I don’t think I’ll ever sell, I guess mainly for sentimental reasons. It’s particular shape doesn’t work that well for me but that’s what my medium venetas are for. Haha
> I haven’t sold anything BV in a long time. I had to sell all my baseball cervo hobos because of shoulder issues and a couple wallets because I fell out of love with the color and I felt they were duplicates. A long time ago I sold most of my LV, they just weren’t working for me and I used the funds toward BV.
> It sounds like some people are almost getting rid of their collections. I know I’m not at that stage.


Every time I see a baseball hobo I get tempted. I have to remind myself how much it hurt my shoulder.


----------



## chiisaibunny

grietje said:


> For me the selling has come about to reduce volume, because I liked but didn’t love an item, my sense of feeling sad about the change in BV, and wanting to have funds readily available for other things (we bought a bigger home in Bodega Bay which needs to be furnished). While I have improved on my thoughtfulness about buying I admit that I’m not as thoughtful as others.  My recent outlet haul was a combination of panic thinking ‘what would I use after my favorites get too worn?’, wanting to hold on to TM era pieces a bit longer, and some boredom.  And lets face it, those aren’t good reasons.  That’s why I’m so cautious about buying the Ayers shoulder bag.


Thanks for the insight grietje. IMHO, I too think you should go for it on the Ayers, it’s beautiful and special and looks very wearable. (I hope you didn’t rehome your ostrich Garda. That’s a special bag and I’m partial to ostrich anyway. Big regret I didn’t get the last forum SO ostrich stretch knot.) I’ve decided not to make any drastic changes to shoes or handbags because at present I’m wearing sneakers or flip flops and carrying a small crossbody or a mini cabat or Tod’s tote. Not much variety or utilizing those venetas going on these days.


----------



## chiisaibunny

whateve said:


> Every time I see a baseball hobo I get tempted. I have to remind myself how much it hurt my shoulder.


Right?! The metallic espresso was the most painful to let go. It was the woven version... sigh.


----------



## grietje

chiisaibunny said:


> ...(I hope you didn’t rehome your ostrich Garda...



Nope.  It’s a very special bag. I plan to keep my exotics.  The ostrich Garda is quite heavy though.


----------



## stillfabulous

septembersiren said:


> Well after asking to see the authenticity tag
> She told me it is not BV
> It is not a knock off or replica it is made by the people who developed the weave
> They still make bags in Italy
> I used to know their name but can't remember it now
> My friend is ancient like me and she can't remember either



Jennifer Tattanelli perhaps.


----------



## southernbelle43

Nibb said:


> It takes so long to decide what if any bag I want, then hunting for the perfect version. Geez I’m tired, no way am I dumping my bags.


I live in a small state with no designer retail stores.  The nearest ones are at least 6 hrs away. So I had  never seen nor held any of  these bags  until I bought them on line. ( I would love to a see and touch a Chanel, an Hermes, a Dior.   Even though I researched them, looked at mod shots and read reviews, I had no way of knowing if the bag _would_ work for me...was the opening too small, did the straps stay up, were they too long, too short, was it too heavy, was the leather too slouchy, too stiff, etc. It has taken some time and mistakes to identify styles that work for me. That is why I have bought, sold, traded and gifted. And I confess that there have been impulse buys and sales to downsize as well. My closet now has only bags that work for me and that I  use.


----------



## muchstuff

southernbelle43 said:


> I live in a small state with no designer retail stores.  The nearest ones are at least 6 hrs away. So I had  never seen nor held any of  these bags  until I bought them on line. ( I would love to a see and touch a Chanel, an Hermes, a Dior.   Even though I researched them, looked at mod shots and read reviews, I had no way of knowing if the bag _would_ work for me...was the opening too small, did the straps stay up, were they too long, too short, was it too heavy, was the leather too slouchy, too stiff, etc. It has taken some time and mistakes to identify styles that work for me. That is why I have bought, sold, traded and gifted. And I confess that there have been impulse buys and sales to downsize as well. My closet now has only bags that work for me and that I  use.


This. My closet is still a work in progress. Even though I have access to stores that carry the brands I like, my wallet dictates that I buy preloved. And I seem to prefer for the most part styles that are discontinued, go figure.


----------



## Nibb

southernbelle43 said:


> I live in a small state with no designer retail stores.  The nearest ones are at least 6 hrs away. So I had  never seen nor held any of  these bags  until I bought them on line. ( I would love to a see and touch a Chanel, an Hermes, a Dior.   Even though I researched them, looked at mod shots and read reviews, I had no way of knowing if the bag _would_ work for me...was the opening too small, did the straps stay up, were they too long, too short, was it too heavy, was the leather too slouchy, too stiff, etc. It has taken some time and mistakes to identify styles that work for me. That is why I have bought, sold, traded and gifted. And I confess that there have been impulse buys and sales to downsize as well. My closet now has only bags that work for me and that I  use.


You have a beautiful collection that works for you. With shopping nothing can replace see, touch, feel, I’m usually amazed by what I end up hating


----------



## Nibb

muchstuff said:


> This. My closet is still a work in progress. Even though I have access to stores that carry the brands I like, my wallet dictates that I buy preloved. And I seem to prefer for the most part styles that are discontinued, go figure.


But you did get a new Row bag, right in style! My bag sweet spot is between 2008-2016, always discontinued.


----------



## muchstuff

Nibb said:


> But you did get a new Row bag, right in style! My bag sweet spot is between 2008-2016, always discontinued.


I have three bags I bought new, otherwise all are preloved.


----------



## southernbelle43

muchstuff said:


> This. My closet is still a work in progress. Even though I have access to stores that carry the brands I like, my wallet dictates that I buy preloved. And I seem to prefer for the most part styles that are discontinued, go figure.


I try to always buy preloved.  A bag in very good condition that is half what it is retail is a very wise decision. And I could care less that someone else owned it. It is sort of like a new car. The minute you drive it off of the lot you have lost 1000's of dollars.  My son is a master at finding bargains in cars. He found a Porsche with 23,000 miles on it that retailed for $125K  . He paid 80% less than that.  A man bought it for his wife, she died and he parked it in the garage for 8 years. Son flew to another state and drove it back.
The point of this story is that I am waiting to find an Hermes like that.


----------



## muchstuff

southernbelle43 said:


> I try to always buy preloved.  A bag in very good condition that is half what it is retail is a very wise decision. And I could care less that someone else owned it. It is sort of like a new car. The minute you drive it off of the lot you have lost 1000's of dollars.  My son is a master at finding bargains in cars. He found a Porsche with 23,000 miles on it that retailed for $125K  . He paid 80% less than that.  A man bought it for his wife, she died and he parked it in the garage for 8 years. Son flew to another state and drove it back.
> The point of this story is that I am waiting to find an Hermes like that.


I need to have a conversation with your son...


----------



## Nibb

muchstuff said:


> I have three bags I bought new, otherwise all are preloved.


I have five purchased new, but on clearance. Best bargains I have found are new condition with resale pricing. I need to start looking for Porsches


----------



## muchstuff

Nibb said:


> I have five purchased new, but on clearance. Best bargains I have found are new condition with resale pricing. I need to start looking for Porsches


My three new were on sale as well.


----------



## Euclase

Nibb said:


> I have five purchased new, but on clearance. Best bargains I have found are new condition with resale pricing. I need to start looking for Porsches



I (well technically DH) paid full price for my China Red Camera Bag from NM.  I was so head-over-heels for that bag that I was OK with biting that bullet.  It's not a popular BV style, not like a Knot or Roma or Nodini, so I doubted I'd ever find it in an outlet, and I think only NM ever carried it in China Red.  But all of my other BVs have been either outlet or pre-loved purchases.


----------



## southernbelle43

We are some smart shoppers.


----------



## Nibb

Euclase said:


> I (well technically DH) paid full price for my China Red Camera Bag from NM.  I was so head-over-heels for that bag that I was OK with biting that bullet.  It's not a popular BV style, not like a Knot or Roma or Nodini, so I doubted I'd ever find it in an outlet, and I think only NM ever carried it in China Red.  But all of my other BVs have been either outlet or pre-loved purchases.


I LOVE the camera bag.


----------



## Nibb

chiisaibunny said:


> Right?! The metallic espresso was the most painful to let go. It was the woven version... sigh.


I let go of it’s loop sister because of the weight.


----------



## Kimbashop

muchstuff said:


> My three new were on sale as well.


Same. I buy preloved, or discounted new. I have twice found designer bags for 50% off by shopping through Department Feminin (French online store).


----------



## ksuromax

Happy Women's Day!


----------



## Nibb

Well shiver me timber’s pirates have taken Arizona.


----------



## muchstuff

Has anyone chatted with RT1 in the last few weeks? He hasn't posted since the end of January. Texas has had a lot of covid and I'm concerned.


----------



## Nibb

muchstuff said:


> Has anyone chatted with RT1 in the last few weeks? He hasn't posted since the end of January. Texas has had a lot of covid and I'm concerned.


I’ll tx him during daylight hours this weekend. Maybe taking an Internet break.


----------



## muchstuff

Nibb said:


> I’ll tx him during daylight hours this weekend. Maybe taking an Internet break.


I've PM'd him a couple of times, we've been PM buddies for quite awhile, no reply.


----------



## indiaink

@muchstuff @Nibb, he’s not planning on coming back to tPF; the resulting handbag purchases were really getting to him, so he’s just staying away for now. We’ve been in pretty close contact. He’s OK.


----------



## jane

I bought this Pyramid off the RealReal this evening (I've been stalking it for over a month). I'm so excited to get it; I used to have this bag in Noce and stupidly sold it awhile back. I'm almost positive the color is Dark Truffle... What do you think?




It looks to have burgundy undertones and theRealReal even described it as "dark truffle", and they NEVER know bag colors.


----------



## indiaink

jane said:


> I bought this Pyramid off the RealReal this evening (I've been stalking it for over a month). I'm so excited to get it; I used to have this bag in Noce and stupidly sold it awhile back. I'm almost positive the color is Dark Truffle... What do you think?
> 
> View attachment 5020894
> 
> 
> It looks to have burgundy undertones and theRealReal even described it as "dark truffle", and they NEVER know bag colors.


Kinda hard to tell with the lighting ... when you get the bag post a pic of that all-important white tag and we’ll go from there. Altho, our walking cyclo @V0N1B2 might be able to hazard a guess.


----------



## Nibb

indiaink said:


> @muchstuff @Nibb, he’s not planning on coming back to tPF; the resulting handbag purchases were really getting to him, so he’s just staying away for now. We’ve been in pretty close contact. He’s OK.


Glad he is okay, such a nice person. Maybe oyster can come home, I’ll ask.


----------



## Nibb

jane said:


> I bought this Pyramid off the RealReal this evening (I've been stalking it for over a month). I'm so excited to get it; I used to have this bag in Noce and stupidly sold it awhile back. I'm almost positive the color is Dark Truffle... What do you think?
> 
> View attachment 5020894
> 
> 
> It looks to have burgundy undertones and theRealReal even described it as "dark truffle", and they NEVER know bag colors.


Beautiful! TRR has some amazing bags right now congratulations on snagging one.


----------



## NYERINLONDON

Has anyone seen the Beak bag in person? Is the leather super delicate and any concerns? I like the small black one for an easy everyday solution. We can't go to stores in London still so I can't really tell based on web photos... I wish it was in butter calf but apparently it's in lamb.


----------



## grietje

Mornin’.  Just wanted to pop in and say hello.  I hope you’re all happy and healthy.

I’m knee deep in a renovation of our place in Bodega Bay.  We bought the house next door and are making a few changes.  I’m project manager.  As I told a friend ‘it’s good I’m next door because I can answer questions and it’s bad I’m next door because I have to answer questions.’  Overall it’s going well and moving along.  We hope to be in late May.

No interest in bags right now.  I check on that snake bag I wrote about and watch the price.  I keep telling myself ‘when it hits $X, I’ll buy it’.  But I have yet to pull the trigger.  I’d rather buy a rug or tile or something for the new place.


----------



## indiaink

grietje said:


> Mornin’.  Just wanted to pop in and say hello.  I hope you’re all happy and healthy.
> 
> I’m knee deep in a renovation of our place in Bodega Bay.  We bought the house next door and are making a few changes.  I’m project manager.  As I told a friend ‘it’s good I’m next door because I can answer questions and it’s bad I’m next door because I have to answer questions.’  Overall it’s going well and moving along.  We hope to be in late May.
> 
> No interest in bags right now.  I check on that snake bag I wrote about and watch the price.  I keep telling myself ‘when it hits $X, I’ll buy it’.  But I have yet to pull the trigger.  I’d rather buy a rug or tile or something for the new place.


Are you combining the houses (and lots), or - eventually will sell your original? Such a great location, you were lucky to be able to get the 2nd one.


----------



## Brimson

Not bad for £10 off eBay. Just needs some TLC!


----------



## V0N1B2

Brimson said:


> Not bad for £10 off eBay. Just needs some TLC!
> View attachment 5023261


Did you post that in the Authenticate This BV thread? You should


----------



## muchstuff

grietje said:


> Mornin’.  Just wanted to pop in and say hello.  I hope you’re all happy and healthy.
> 
> I’m knee deep in a renovation of our place in Bodega Bay.  We bought the house next door and are making a few changes.  I’m project manager.  As I told a friend ‘it’s good I’m next door because I can answer questions and it’s bad I’m next door because I have to answer questions.’  Overall it’s going well and moving along.  We hope to be in late May.
> 
> No interest in bags right now.  I check on that snake bag I wrote about and watch the price.  I keep telling myself ‘when it hits $X, I’ll buy it’.  But I have yet to pull the trigger.  I’d rather buy a rug or tile or something for the new place.


Will it be weird to live next door to your current house? Totally get being more interested in buying things for the new place! I hope we get some mod shots once you're done...


----------



## V0N1B2

grietje said:


> Mornin’.  Just wanted to pop in and say hello.  I hope you’re all happy and healthy.
> 
> I’m knee deep in a renovation of our place in Bodega Bay.  We bought the house next door and are making a few changes.  I’m project manager.  As I told a friend ‘it’s good I’m next door because I can answer questions and it’s bad I’m next door because I have to answer questions.’  Overall it’s going well and moving along.  We hope to be in late May.
> 
> No interest in bags right now.  I check on that snake bag I wrote about and watch the price.  I keep telling myself ‘when it hits $X, I’ll buy it’.  But I have yet to pull the trigger.  I’d rather buy a rug or tile or something for the new place.


I’m in the same boat. Doing renos and spending cash on fridges, countertops, blinds etc. Well that and saving for vacation in November (fingers crossed).  
Was telling us about the new purchase your way of letting us know you’re hosting the next international BV meetup at your house?


----------



## Brimson

V0N1B2 said:


> Did you post that in the Authenticate This BV thread? You should



I sense a hidden meaning in that message. Is this fake then?


----------



## grietje

indiaink said:


> Are you combining the houses (and lots), ...



We’re keeping the cottage where you  stayed and making it the guest house.



muchstuff said:


> Will it be weird to live next door to your current house? Totally get being more interested in buying things for the new place! I hope we get some mod shots once you're done...



I’m really looking forward to having more space.  The new house is 3300 sq ft as opposed to the 888 sq ft we have in the cottage.  And yet, I will feel some sense of nostalgia and even sadness about not living in the cottage.  I have a lot of memories there and one of the things I have loved is how simple life is there.



V0N1B2 said:


> I’m in the same boat. Doing renos and spending cash on fridges, countertops, blinds etc. Well that and saving for vacation in November (fingers crossed).
> Was telling us about the new purchase your way of letting us know you’re hosting the next international BV meetup at your house?



Fortunately I’m not having to buy appliances.  But I am buying new plumbing fixtures and lighting as well as furnishing a big house. 

And yes, I could host a meet up!  That’s one of the goals—a place to host friends and family and not have everyone on top of one another.


----------



## V0N1B2

Brimson said:


> I sense a hidden meaning in that message. Is this fake then?


I think it's a possibility.


----------



## Brimson

V0N1B2 said:


> I think it's a possibility.



I’ll be very very surprised if it is. Craftsmanship is superb and leather ultra soft.


----------



## grietje

Brimson said:


> I’ll be very very surprised if it is. Craftsmanship is superb and leather ultra soft.


The location of the heat stamp raises questions for me.  Is there is a white serial tag inside?


----------



## Brimson

grietje said:


> The location of the heat stamp raises questions for me.  Is there is a white serial tag inside?


Nope, there isn’t. Now that you bring up the location of the stamp, I have reservations. Unfortunately I don’t have another BV wallet to compare to hand.


----------



## indiaink

Brimson said:


> Nope, there isn’t. Now that you bring up the location of the stamp, I have reservations. Unfortunately I don’t have another BV wallet to compare to hand.


I’ll save you posting a request in the “Authenticate This...” thread. It’s not authentic.


----------



## Brimson

indiaink said:


> I’ll save you posting a request in the “Authenticate This...” thread. It’s not authentic.


Ok, time to get my tenner back. Thanks


----------



## Euclase

grietje said:


> We’re keeping the cottage where you  stayed and making it the guest house.
> 
> 
> 
> I’m really looking forward to having more space.  The new house is 3300 sq ft as opposed to the 888 sq ft we have in the cottage.  And yet, I will feel some sense of nostalgia and even sadness about not living in the cottage.  I have a lot of memories there and one of the things I have loved is how simple life is there.
> 
> 
> 
> Fortunately I’m not having to buy appliances.  But I am buying new plumbing fixtures and lighting as well as furnishing a big house.
> 
> And yes, I could host a meet up!  That’s one of the goals—a place to host friends and family and not have everyone on top of one another.


How many BV bags does one need to own to qualify as your friend?


----------



## indiaink

grietje said:


> We’re keeping the cottage where you  stayed and making it the guest house.
> 
> 
> 
> I’m really looking forward to having more space.  The new house is 3300 sq ft as opposed to the 888 sq ft we have in the cottage.  And yet, I will feel some sense of nostalgia and even sadness about not living in the cottage.  I have a lot of memories there and one of the things I have loved is how simple life is there.
> 
> 
> 
> Fortunately I’m not having to buy appliances.  But I am buying new plumbing fixtures and lighting as well as furnishing a big house.
> 
> And yes, I could host a meet up!  That’s one of the goals—a place to host friends and family and not have everyone on top of one another.


That is wonderful! So so perfect for you, I know you love the area! I look forward to returning at some point in the future, with Mark!


----------



## septembersiren

Hello everyone 
Popping in just to say hi 
Been having a lot of health issues lately including hospital stays (not Covid) 
Been reading threads when I can
Hope you all are well and enjoying BV


----------



## Brimson

Still infatuated with this colour.


----------



## Nibb

Happy belated Easter from surf beach.


----------



## grietje

Mornin!
Woke up, petted the dogs and am about to go swimming.  What are you up to today?


----------



## muchstuff

grietje said:


> Mornin!
> Woke up, petted the dogs and am about to go swimming.  What are you up to today?


Going for my first covid shot this morning!


----------



## dolali

muchstuff said:


> Going for my first covid shot this morning!



YAY! It is awesome! Good luck.


----------



## muchstuff

dolali said:


> YAY! It is awesome! Good luck.


Thanks!


----------



## dolali

grietje said:


> Mornin!
> Woke up, petted the dogs and am about to go swimming.  What are you up to today?



I'll be walking a few miles


----------



## grietje

muchstuff said:


> Going for my first covid shot this morning!



Marvelous!  I’ll be curious about your emotional response to getting the vaccine. I ask because I was more emotional than I expected—a wave of relief and acknowledgement of the past year. I get my second this Friday.


----------



## Nibb

muchstuff said:


> Going for my first covid shot this morning!


Hurray and hallelujah!


----------



## muchstuff

grietje said:


> Marvelous!  I’ll be curious about your emotional response to getting the vaccine. I ask because I was more emotional than I expected—a wave of relief and acknowledgement of the past year. I get my second this Friday.


I won’t feel any relief until my two 26 year old DDs are vaccinated. One of them has been temperature checking the Vancouver Canucks hockey team this week ( she works as a security guard and goes to school) and the majority of them are out now with what they suspect is the Brazilian variant. The other works in a law office and serves in a restaurant on weekends and has had five close covid scares including two people working in her law office. The government needs to do a hard pivot and start vaccinating the group that’s proving to be very susceptible to the new variants.


----------



## JenJBS

muchstuff said:


> Going for my first covid shot this morning!



Congratulations! That's great news!


----------



## Nibb

muchstuff said:


> I won’t feel any relief until my two 26 year old DDs are vaccinated. One of them has been temperature checking the Vancouver Canucks hockey team this week ( she works as a security guard and goes to school) and the majority of them are out now with what they suspect is the Brazilian variant. The other works in a law office and serves in a restaurant on weekends and has had five close covid scares including two people working in her law office. The government needs to do a hard pivot and start vaccinating the group that’s proving to be very susceptible to the new variants.


Scary! Are they considered “front line workers”?


----------



## muchstuff

JenJBS said:


> Congratulations! That's great news!


Deed’s done! Four month wait for the second one though...


----------



## muchstuff

Nibb said:


> Scary! Are they considered “front line workers”?


Not in any sense that they'll get their shots any sooner, but yes, they are in fact front line workers IMO. There's been some talk about this, how the emphasis should change now on who gets the vaccine fastest but as usual our government is slow to react.


----------



## Nibb

muchstuff said:


> Not in any sense that they'll get their shots any sooner, but yes, they are in fact front line workers IMO. There's been some talk about this, how the emphasis should change now on who gets the vaccine fastest but as usual our government is slow to react.


Poor girls they need that vaccine to carry on.


----------



## muchstuff

Nibb said:


> Poor girls they need that vaccine to carry on.


I totally agree. Part of it is that there was no vaccine made in Canada and we had various agreements regarding shipments, dates etc. with other countries. Then suddenly the vaccines were ready ahead of schedule and we had to start to beg other countries for doses since our agreements had them coming months later. That slowed the process. 
We get our second shot four months after the first which many people are uneasy about, but it's based on the amount of vaccine we have and when it'll be delivered. A bit of a mess. The new variants have also sent everything sideways. It truly is a race against time IMO.


----------



## Nibb

muchstuff said:


> I totally agree. Part of it is that there was no vaccine made in Canada and we had various agreements regarding shipments, dates etc. with other countries. Then suddenly the vaccines were ready ahead of schedule and we had to start to beg other countries for doses since our agreements had them coming months later. That slowed the process.
> We get our second shot four months after the first which many people are uneasy about, but it's based on the amount of vaccine we have and when it'll be delivered. A bit of a mess. The new variants have also sent everything sideways. It truly is a race against time IMO.


Oh sh%t I thought Canada made vaccines, no good. Make sure the gals keep the masks on and maybe pick up a facial shield and nasal sanitizer that upcoming third wave is scary as hell. Crap, sorry you are going through this.


----------



## muchstuff

Nibb said:


> Oh sh%t I thought Canada made vaccines, no good. Make sure the gals keep the masks on and maybe pick up a facial shield and nasal sanitizer that upcoming third wave is scary as hell. Crap, sorry you are going through this.


Thanks, fingers crossed for all of us! We really need people to tow the line for a few more months but covid fatigue is real. We’re hitting 1000 cases a day in BC, nothing compared to the US but the biggest numbers we’ve seen. We’ve done a partial lockdown but I suspect more is on the way.


----------



## dolali

muchstuff said:


> Thanks, fingers crossed for all of us! We really need people to tow the line for a few more months but covid fatigue is real. We’re hitting 1000 cases a day in BC, nothing compared to the US but the biggest numbers we’ve seen. We’ve done a partial lockdown but I suspect more is on the way.



yes, fingers crossed for all of us! Even when fully vaccinated, we still have to continue with safety measures! I am fully vaccinated as of February, but continue to wear a mask everywhere I go, wash hands, stay distanced, etc. I feel fatigued, but I do not want to get sick with this nasty virus! That is motivation enough for me. 

What vaccine did you receive? Hope you are feeling good! And I hope your daughters can get it too soon!


----------



## muchstuff

dolali said:


> yes, fingers crossed for all of us! Even when fully vaccinated, we still have to continue with safety measures! I am fully vaccinated as of February, but continue to wear a mask everywhere I go, wash hands, stay distanced, etc. I feel fatigued, but I do not want to get sick with this nasty virus! That is motivation enough for me.
> 
> What vaccine did you receive? Hope you are feeling good! And I hope your daughters can get it too soon!


Yeah all precautions are still necessary, the kids probably won’t get theirs for a couple months I bet. I received the Pfizer vaccine. And you?


----------



## dolali

muchstuff said:


> Yeah all precautions are still necessary, the kids probably won’t get theirs for a couple months I bet. I received the Pfizer vaccine. And you?



I received Moderna.


----------



## bisbee

I am very sorry to hear Canada is making people wait 4 months for the second shot!  We got our second last Wednesday...but will still continue to mask and wash hands (and carry sanitizer with us).  I have read that the first shot does impart protection...hope your daughters stay safe and get their shots sooner than later!


----------



## muchstuff

bisbee said:


> I am very sorry to hear Canada is making people wait 4 months for the second shot!  We got our second last Wednesday...but will still continue to mask and wash hands (and carry sanitizer with us).  I have read that the first shot does impart protection...hope your daughters stay safe and get their shots sooner than later!


Thanks, I hope so too!


----------



## septembersiren

I’m fully vaccinated but also still masking washing staying home as much as possible using hand sanitizer 
So many people refusing to get vaccinated is so scary 
Hope everyone is well


----------



## bisbee

septembersiren said:


> I’m fully vaccinated but also still masking washing staying home as much as possible using hand sanitizer
> So many people refusing to get vaccinated is so scary
> Hope everyone is well


It is scary...I just read an obit of a 78 year old woman who caught COVID after her first shot and died.  Please keep wearing masks and washing hands!


----------



## Nibb

Happy Mother’s Day to all the BV moms.


----------



## jbags07

This is a smell question, hope its ok to post here. Almost all advice for smelly bags is geared toward leather. Patent leather treatments are tricky.....and typically very sensitive to the sun, cleaners, etc. patent gets sticky and starts to break down with improper storage or cleaning.

so i bought a purple mini Cabat, and its gorgeous. But it stinks like either febreeze or perfume. The outside as well as inside, which leads me to believe it was deliberately sprayed. And its overbearing. I’ve been airing it out in an extra bedroom for about 6 weeks. Afraid to leave it outside, its been sunny and its humid here. But it still stinks. Any experience with cleaning perfume/febreeze odors from BV patent?Thank u for any suggestions, i want to keep this Cabat!


----------



## JenJBS

jbags07 said:


> This is a smell question, hope its ok to post here. Almost all advice for smelly bags is geared toward leather. Patent leather treatments are tricky.....and typically very sensitive to the sun, cleaners, etc. patent gets sticky and starts to break down with improper storage or cleaning.
> 
> so i bought a purple mini Cabat, and its gorgeous. But it stinks like either febreeze or perfume. The outside as well as inside, which leads me to believe it was deliberately sprayed. And its overbearing. I’ve been airing it out in an extra bedroom for about 6 weeks. Afraid to leave it outside, its been sunny and its humid here. But it still stinks. Any experience with cleaning perfume/febreeze odors from BV patent?Thank u for any suggestions, i want to keep this Cabat!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5089458
> View attachment 5089459



Oh no! So sorry your beautiful bag has a smelly problem.


----------



## muchstuff

jbags07 said:


> This is a smell question, hope its ok to post here. Almost all advice for smelly bags is geared toward leather. Patent leather treatments are tricky.....and typically very sensitive to the sun, cleaners, etc. patent gets sticky and starts to break down with improper storage or cleaning.
> 
> so i bought a purple mini Cabat, and its gorgeous. But it stinks like either febreeze or perfume. The outside as well as inside, which leads me to believe it was deliberately sprayed. And its overbearing. I’ve been airing it out in an extra bedroom for about 6 weeks. Afraid to leave it outside, its been sunny and its humid here. But it still stinks. Any experience with cleaning perfume/febreeze odors from BV patent?Thank u for any suggestions, i want to keep this Cabat!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5089458
> View attachment 5089459


Have you tried going over it with a patent cleaner?


----------



## Jam2

Have you tried putting ’charcoal bag’ which you can find in supermarkets? it works for me (not patent bags) and air the bag near or under sunlight. Smell will be gone in a week or two.


----------



## Evergreen602

Your Cabat is a beauty!

I've had a similar issue with my Nero Cervo Medium Tote I purchased from TRR.  Odor was not disclosed in the description, and it arrived with a very strong scent that was probably Febreze, with a faint undertone of cigarette smoke.  The bag had probably been to some smoky places over time and treated with Febreze afterwards.  I have never gotten rid of the odor completely, but the activated charcoal bag and direct sunlight combined were best at reducing the odor significantly.

I know direct sunlight can be tricky with some leathers, so I would probably contact a BV store and ask their advice.  If that does not help, I would research handbag spa services for eliminating odors.


----------



## ladyet

hello all! i have a preloved bv nodini. got it from fashionphile. i like it, but honestly it looks kinda dull and like it could use some TLC. i don't know if it's something i could do myself, so i'm wondering:

1. any bv restoration tutorials you swear by?
2. any trusted restoration shops i could send my bag to? 

i'm based in the US.

thanks!


----------



## indiaink

ladyet said:


> hello all! i have a preloved bv nodini. got it from fashionphile. i like it, but honestly it looks kinda dull and like it could use some TLC. i don't know if it's something i could do myself, so i'm wondering:
> 
> 1. any bv restoration tutorials you swear by?
> 2. any trusted restoration shops i could send my bag to?
> 
> i'm based in the US.
> 
> thanks!


Modern Leather in NYC. They are reasonable and fast, and many of us have used them over the years. Modern Leather


----------



## ksuromax

jbags07 said:


> This is a smell question, hope its ok to post here. Almost all advice for smelly bags is geared toward leather. Patent leather treatments are tricky.....and typically very sensitive to the sun, cleaners, etc. patent gets sticky and starts to break down with improper storage or cleaning.
> 
> so i bought a purple mini Cabat, and its gorgeous. But it stinks like either febreeze or perfume. The outside as well as inside, which leads me to believe it was deliberately sprayed. And its overbearing. I’ve been airing it out in an extra bedroom for about 6 weeks. Afraid to leave it outside, its been sunny and its humid here. But it still stinks. Any experience with cleaning perfume/febreeze odors from BV patent?Thank u for any suggestions, i want to keep this Cabat!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5089458
> View attachment 5089459


Beautiful Spazzolato! 
put generous amount of baking soda in it (in a cotton pouch, perhaps?) and a few tabs of activated charcoal, and some coffee beans, they all are well known sorbents, and if possible, tie it up in the dust bag, leave for a while, it will reduce for sure, hopefully, to the grade when it won't bug you much, so you can start using the bag, and then the rest will just air out naturally


----------



## ladyet

indiaink said:


> Modern Leather in NYC. They are reasonable and fast, and many of us have used them over the years. Modern Leather


thank you!


----------



## jbags07

muchstuff said:


> Have you tried going over it with a patent cleaner?


I did....no change...i think they really doused it in febreeze...



Jam2 said:


> Have you tried putting ’charcoal bag’ which you can find in supermarkets? it works for me (not patent bags) and air the bag near or under sunlight. Smell will be gone in a week or two.


I’ve put leather out in sunlight, but patent can deteriorate from direct sunlight unfortunately...the charcoal sounds great tho! Thanks so much 



Evergreen602 said:


> Your Cabat is a beauty!
> 
> I've had a similar issue with my Nero Cervo Medium Tote I purchased from TRR.  Odor was not disclosed in the description, and it arrived with a very strong scent that was probably Febreze, with a faint undertone of cigarette smoke.  The bag had probably been to some smoky places over time and treated with Febreze afterwards.  I have never gotten rid of the odor completely, but the activated charcoal bag and direct sunlight combined were best at reducing the odor significantly.
> 
> I know direct sunlight can be tricky with some leathers, so I would probably contact a BV store and ask their advice.  If that does not help, I would research handbag spa services for eliminating odors.



thank u! And very sorry for your smelly TRR bag....but glad u were mostly able to eliminate them....i am going to try a few things then as u said, see if Modern can do anything with patent...its trickier the. Regular leather tho...i bought a patent Knot awhile back that was sticky and Modern said nothing could be done to save it....



ksuromax said:


> Beautiful Spazzolato!
> put generous amount of baking soda in it (in a cotton pouch, perhaps?) and a few tabs of activated charcoal, and some coffee beans, they all are well known sorbents, and if possible, tie it up in the dust bag, leave for a while, it will reduce for sure, hopefully, to the grade when it won't bug you much, so you can start using the bag, and then the rest will just air out naturally



thank u! I know u love Cabats too   I am going to try your formula...it sounds very interesting! Whole coffee beans, not ground coffee? And will order some charcoal today....cross fingers this formula works....the color and spazzolato treatment are really amazing in person on this cabat....


----------



## ksuromax

jbags07 said:


> I did....no change...i think they really doused it in febreeze...
> 
> 
> I’ve put leather out in sunlight, but patent can deteriorate from direct sunlight unfortunately...the charcoal sounds great tho! Thanks so much
> 
> 
> 
> thank u! And very sorry for your smelly TRR bag....but glad u were mostly able to eliminate them....i am going to try a few things then as u said, see if Modern can do anything with patent...its trickier the. Regular leather tho...i bought a patent Knot awhile back that was sticky and Modern said nothing could be done to save it....
> 
> 
> 
> thank u! I know u love Cabats too   I am going to try your formula...it sounds very interesting! Whole coffee beans, not ground coffee? And will order some charcoal today....cross fingers this formula works....the color and spazzolato treatment are really amazing in person on this cabat....


I put once ground coffee in a bag that had strong mould smell, it worked, but now the bag a) smells of coffee, b) i still keep finding the coffee powder on the corners, which annoys sometimes 
If you have a soft cotton pouch which will not sieve the powder out - try ground, it will work better


----------



## jbags07

ksuromax said:


> I put once ground coffee in a bag that had strong mould smell, it worked, but now the bag a) smells of coffee, b) i still keep finding the coffee powder on the corners, which annoys sometimes
> If you have a soft cotton pouch which will not sieve the powder out - try ground, it will work better


I could not help but to laugh at you still finding coffee bits in your bag   Lol. So i thank u for the tip, i know i have some cotton pouches that would be perfect for this, just need to find...we moved and still have much to unpack!  Excited to try your formula, if i could at least reduce the stink by 70% i would be happy....


----------



## JenJBS

BV has a new color for pre-order in the Mini Pouch and Mini Jody. Cinnabar.      Maybe it will show up for other styles...


----------



## Kimbashop

JenJBS said:


> BV has a new color for pre-order in the Mini Pouch and Mini Jody. Cinnabar.      Maybe it will show up for other styles...
> 
> View attachment 5094003
> View attachment 5094004


This is right in my color wheelhouse! I love it. It looks like a darker shade of Amaranto, and a bit pinker. It's perfect. Would love to see it in other styles.


----------



## JenJBS

Kimbashop said:


> This is right in my color wheelhouse! I love it. It looks like a darker shade of Amaranto, and a bit pinker. It's perfect. Would love to see it in other styles.



Knew you'd love it!


----------



## atoizzard5

Saw this new colour today!   It is not dull...quite rich for this shade!


----------



## Evergreen602

I'm pretty happy with my BV collection at the moment (aside from acquiring a couple more "classics").  That said, I think this Small Jodie in Raisin is absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## indiaink

atoizzard5 said:


> Saw this new colour today!   It is not dull...quite rich for this shade!
> 
> View attachment 5096678


What color are you talking about?


----------



## atoizzard5

indiaink said:


> What color are you talking about?



sorry the grey colour! It’s called Thunder. The blue is not new, it is the old shape mini jodie in Linoleum


----------



## atoizzard5

Fondant padded cassette and some other goodies


----------



## indiaink

atoizzard5 said:


> sorry the grey colour! It’s called Thunder. The blue is not new, it is the old shape mini jodie in Linoleum


Both the Cassette and Jodie is Thunder?


----------



## atoizzard5

indiaink said:


> Both the Cassette and Jodie is Thunder?



yes the grey is called thunder for all bags! I didn’t see it in the pouch styles so that might be coming.


----------



## indiaink

atoizzard5 said:


> yes the grey is called thunder for all bags! I didn’t see it in the pouch styles so that might be coming.


It’s a nice color! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## weezer

Now up to 4 Bottega Veneta bags,  all from the Tomas Maier era .

A mini Cabat  is coming to me in the mail!

No offense to any Hermès fans but as a very recent owner of Birkin 30, I am barely using my Birkin since I really do not like hand-held bags. I am not afraid to admit that  I got caught up in the hype of having a Birkin.

I’m very grateful I had the opportunity to own one during my lifetime.
Sadly the Birkin is just sitting pretty in my closet.

On the other hand, a Bottega Veneta is such a user friendly tote and I can carry it on my shoulders! 

(Yes, hindsight is a very good thing!)


----------



## Taiwo92

The stretch sandals is growing on me. Are they comfortable?


----------



## loves

Taiwo92 said:


> The stretch sandals is growing on me. Are they comfortable?


They are to me and my feet are quite picky when it comes to heels.


----------



## bagolicious

jbags07 said:


> This is a smell question, hope its ok to post here. Almost all advice for smelly bags is geared toward leather. Patent leather treatments are tricky.....and typically very sensitive to the sun, cleaners, etc. patent gets sticky and starts to break down with improper storage or cleaning.
> 
> so i bought a purple mini Cabat, and its gorgeous. But it stinks like either febreeze or perfume. The outside as well as inside, which leads me to believe it was deliberately sprayed. And its overbearing. I’ve been airing it out in an extra bedroom for about 6 weeks. Afraid to leave it outside, its been sunny and its humid here. But it still stinks. Any experience with cleaning perfume/febreeze odors from BV patent?Thank u for any suggestions, i want to keep this Cabat!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5089458
> View attachment 5089459


I had that problem with a preowned Fendi that I had bought on Poshmark a few years ago. It arrived smelling of perfume and I have severe allergies and could not have it inside my residence with that smell. So, I put it into a plastic bag and opened two boxes of baking soda and put one open box inside of the handbag and zipped up the handbag. The other box of baking soda I put outside of the handbag, but within the plastic bag. I then tied the plastic bag shut and stuck it outside on my terrace. It took more than a month before the smell was gone, but it was totally gone. Since that Fendi bag was vintage and also of tooled leather, I really wanted to keep it. Otherwise I would have returned it back to its previous owner.


----------



## anniebhu

My SA sent me a photo of a next season bag to tempt me.  Its similar to the old Nodini but according to the SA, its lighter and a little wider than the Nodini.  Price is HK$15,400

I do like this shade of green.


----------



## indiaink

anniebhu said:


> My SA sent me a photo of a next season bag to tempt me.  Its similar to the old Nodini but according to the SA, its lighter and a little wider than the Nodini.  Price is HK$15,400
> 
> I do like this shade of green.


Almost ... but I dislike the tied knots in the straps, and the rounded shape of the strap. Darn. The color is nice, though!


----------



## anniebhu

indiaink said:


> Almost ... but I dislike the tied knots in the straps, and the rounded shape of the strap. Darn. The color is nice, though!



I agree about the straps. As a shortie, I like the strap on the Nodini so I can adjust the strap subtlely. With this one I guess I can move the tied knots but it may look skewed


----------



## ksuromax

indiaink said:


> Almost ... but I dislike the tied knots in the straps, and the rounded shape of the strap. Darn. The color is nice, though!


reminds me of Bottle from 2010


----------



## jbags07

JenJBS said:


> BV has a new color for pre-order in the Mini Pouch and Mini Jody. Cinnabar.      Maybe it will show up for other styles...
> 
> View attachment 5094003
> View attachment 5094004


This color is


----------



## jbags07

bagolicious said:


> I had that problem with a preowned Fendi that I had bought on Poshmark a few years ago. It arrived smelling of perfume and I have severe allergies and could not have it inside my residence with that smell. So, I put it into a plastic bag and opened two boxes of baking soda and put one open box inside of the handbag and zipped up the handbag. The other box of baking soda I put outside of the handbag, but within the plastic bag. I then tied the plastic bag shut and stuck it outside on my terrace. It took more than a month before the smell was gone, but it was totally gone. Since that Fendi bag was vintage and also of tooled leather, I really wanted to keep it. Otherwise I would have returned it back to its previous owner.


Awesome u got the smell out! Thank u for sharing, i got sidetracked but need to get to work on it.....


----------



## atoizzard5

JenJBS said:


> BV has a new color for pre-order in the Mini Pouch and Mini Jody. Cinnabar.      Maybe it will show up for other styles...
> 
> View attachment 5094003
> View attachment 5094004



more cinnabar! From a holt renfrew SA:


----------



## jbags07

anniebhu said:


> My SA sent me a photo of a next season bag to tempt me.  Its similar to the old Nodini but according to the SA, its lighter and a little wider than the Nodini.  Price is HK$15,400
> 
> I do like this shade of green.


Gorgeous color!  And its a pretty bag...i like the Nodini better tho. And prefer the smaller weave. Do you think you will get one?


----------



## anniebhu

jbags07 said:


> Gorgeous color!  And its a pretty bag...i like the Nodini better tho. And prefer the smaller weave. Do you think you will get one?



I think I have to see it in person first. I have a nodini and double nodini but have difficulty with them sometimes because I’m a shortie. The straps
need to be adjustable.

The second concern is about the thin straps.  The straps on the double nodini feel disproportionate and I always worry that I have put too much in the bag. I wonder if this will be the same problem with this new one.

The colours are lovely though.


----------



## atoizzard5

Hi all, wondering if anyone has this bag? Considering this one as it’s bigger than the pouch 20.


----------



## ksuromax

looks like a new take on Olympia


----------



## jbags07

anniebhu said:


> I think I have to see it in person first. I have a nodini and double nodini but have difficulty with them sometimes because I’m a shortie. The straps
> need to be adjustable.
> 
> The second concern is about the thin straps.  The straps on the double nodini feel disproportionate and I always worry that I have put too much in the bag. I wonder if this will be the same problem with this new one.
> 
> The colours are lovely though.


Nodini is kind of made for taller folks…i need long straps, and thats why nodini works so well for me. I saw something somewhere showing how you can shorten the straps…i will search for it….


----------



## V0N1B2

Waiting for my coconut oil to solidify. 
#heatdome #40°Ctempsfordays #icantmove #whatisAC?


----------



## muchstuff

V0N1B2 said:


> Waiting for my coconut oil to solidify.
> #heatdome #40°Ctempsfordays #icantmove #whatisAC?
> View attachment 5125169


DD is in Osoyoos today, 45 C.


----------



## mauveyB

I ordered a Nodini with item # 8813. Does anyone know what kind of red it is? Thanks


----------



## atoizzard5

Here is the cinnibar small bag from instagram
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
:


----------



## indiaink

I’ve been seeing ‘almost looks like BV Cassette bags’ at TJ Maxx in the twin cities area for a while, but I had to do a short road trip down to Ames, IA today - and I stopped in the TJ Maxx there on my way back, and man - there were so many Cassette-type bags with and without chains it wasn’t even funny. Even a large weave ‘Cabat’-type tote. All ugly as sin. Amazing.


----------



## H’sKisses

Hi, All. It’s been a while. I hope everyone is well and happy and healthy. 

The last year and a half has been challenging for a lot of people, myself included. I had to refocus and reprioritize a lot of my time and energy.

I am slowly getting back to my old self and am finding myself getting excited over my beloved BV again.

I missed you all.


----------



## V0N1B2

Hershey'sKisses said:


> Hi, All. It’s been a while. I hope everyone is well and happy and healthy.
> 
> The last year and a half has been challenging for a lot of people, myself included. I had to refocus and reprioritize a lot of my time and energy.
> 
> I am slowly getting back to my old self and am finding myself getting excited over my beloved BV again.
> 
> I missed you all.


Wondered where you’d been. 
Are you still in NV? As soon as we can travel freely, we must get together.


----------



## H’sKisses

V0N1B2 said:


> Wondered where you’d been.
> Are you still in NV? As soon as we can travel freely, we must get together.


Yes, I am still here, and it would be great to meet up! 

I am back and ready to make up for lost BV time. I already have a few I'm looking at


----------



## H’sKisses

I clearly missed a lot... What is this O.G. under some names?


----------



## JenJBS

Hershey'sKisses said:


> Yes, I am still here, and it would be great to meet up!
> 
> I am back and ready to make up for lost BV time. I already have a few I'm looking at



Which ones???


----------



## H’sKisses

JenJBS said:


> Which ones???


a laptop bag, there's a pink shimmery medium veneta that looks gorgeous but i'd never pay that price for it. right now im browsing and wanting everything, ive missed BV LOL


----------



## indiaink

Hershey'sKisses said:


> I clearly missed a lot... What is this O.G. under some names?


Old Guard, or Old Goat. Welcome back!


----------



## whateve

Hershey'sKisses said:


> I clearly missed a lot... What is this O.G. under some names?


It means you've been here 10 years. There is another section of the forum for us old timers. Also means original group.


----------



## indiaink

whateve said:


> It means you've been here 10 years. There is another section of the forum for us old timers. Also means original group.


Ah, ‘original group’. I’ve seen it other ways elsewhere but that works for here. tPF had been here a good bit before I showed up, so I don’t think of myself as ‘original group’.


----------



## H’sKisses

indiaink said:


> Old Guard, or Old Goat. Welcome back!


 
Dying!!!  I’ll take Old Goat!


----------



## H’sKisses

indiaink said:


> Old Guard, or Old Goat. Welcome back!



and thank you! It’s good to be back! Life is  crazy with a 4 year old but I’m glad to sneak away some time back here. I’ve missed these familiar names.


----------



## muchstuff

Hershey'sKisses said:


> Hi, All. It’s been a while. I hope everyone is well and happy and healthy.
> 
> The last year and a half has been challenging for a lot of people, myself included. I had to refocus and reprioritize a lot of my time and energy.
> 
> I am slowly getting back to my old self and am finding myself getting excited over my beloved BV again.
> 
> I missed you all.


Good to see you back!


----------



## H’sKisses

muchstuff said:


> Good to see you back!



Thank you! It’s good to be back! Glad to see familiar “faces”!


----------



## grietje

I like to merchandise my closet.
This is called ‘feeling the BV blues’


(tourmaline Garda, electrique Nodini, prusse small shoulder, Air Force small shoulder)


----------



## ksuromax

grietje said:


> I like to merchandise my closet.
> This is called ‘feeling the BV blues’
> View attachment 5154782
> 
> (tourmaline Garda, electrique Nodini, prusse small shoulder, Air Force small shoulder)


love your Air Force


----------



## Nibb

grietje said:


> I like to merchandise my closet.
> This is called ‘feeling the BV blues’
> View attachment 5154782
> 
> (tourmaline Garda, electrique Nodini, prusse small shoulder, Air Force small shoulder)


Beauties! Did you recently pick up the prusse small shoulder? It’s fab!


----------



## grietje

Nibb said:


> Beauties! Did you recently pick up the prusse small shoulder? It’s fab!


I did!  I saw it when it first came out but I couldn’t get it in the colorway I wanted in the US.  The chartreuse is MIA so after years of looking I went for the Prusse when the price was too good to pass up.


----------



## atoizzard5

Does anyone have this clutch/pouch? Curious what your thoughts are on it  Is it too small to use as a clutch? I ordered it from fashionphile for $350 but haven’t received it yet… it’s been nearly a week waiting for it to ship!



			https://www.fashionphile.com/p/bottega-veneta-nappa-intrecciato-cosmetic-case-black-750937
		










						Bottega Veneta Moutarde Intrecciato Woven Nappa Leather Flap Clutch Bag- Yoogi's Closet
					

Authentic Bottega Veneta Moutarde Intrecciato Woven Nappa Leather Flap Clutch Bag. Condition is Like new - Yoogi's Closet




					www.yoogiscloset.com
				












						Bottega Veneta Lotus Intrecciato Woven Leather Flap Clutch Bag- Yoogi's Closet
					

Authentic Bottega Veneta Lotus Intrecciato Woven Leather Flap Clutch Bag. Condition is New - Yoogi's Closet




					www.yoogiscloset.com


----------



## ksuromax

atoizzard5 said:


> Does anyone have this clutch/pouch? Curious what your thoughts are on it  Is it too small to use as a clutch? I ordered it from fashionphile for $350 but haven’t received it yet… it’s been nearly a week waiting for it to ship!
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.fashionphile.com/p/bottega-veneta-nappa-intrecciato-cosmetic-case-black-750937
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bottega Veneta Moutarde Intrecciato Woven Nappa Leather Flap Clutch Bag- Yoogi's Closet
> 
> 
> Authentic Bottega Veneta Moutarde Intrecciato Woven Nappa Leather Flap Clutch Bag. Condition is Like new - Yoogi's Closet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.yoogiscloset.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bottega Veneta Lotus Intrecciato Woven Leather Flap Clutch Bag- Yoogi's Closet
> 
> 
> Authentic Bottega Veneta Lotus Intrecciato Woven Leather Flap Clutch Bag. Condition is New - Yoogi's Closet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.yoogiscloset.com


imho, it's a perfect size of a clutch, i have a smaller version of it, but hardly ever use it - it's too small. 
This one is a lot more usable


----------



## atoizzard5

ksuromax said:


> imho, it's a perfect size of a clutch, i have a smaller version of it, but hardly ever use it - it's too small.
> This one is a lot more usable



thanks very much! The new pouch is humungous, $$$ and I could never use it lol, so I’m glad to have found this on FP for a good price! Hopefully it ships soon and it’s in good condition .. I’ve noticed FP has been a bit “generous” with their ratings lately.

I would love to see a pic of your small version of you have it handy


----------



## ksuromax

atoizzard5 said:


> thanks very much! The new pouch is humungous, $$$ and I could never use it lol, so I’m glad to have found this on FP for a good price! Hopefully it ships soon and it’s in good condition .. I’ve noticed FP has been a bit “generous” with their ratings lately.
> 
> I would love to see a pic of your small version of you have it handy


i have a picture handy  it makes a good size MU pouch, but i have others that serve the purpose better (and are more washing-machine friendly) but it's a cutie, and i sometimes use it as an evening small clutch in the hotel when all i need is a lip gloss, my phone and a plastic room key


----------



## Nibb

grietje said:


> I did!  I saw it when it first came out but I couldn’t get it in the colorway I wanted in the US.  The chartreuse is MIA so after years of looking I went for the Prusse when the price was too good to pass up.


An awaited treat, love the color a nice addition to the collection. One of my favorite things is to find a long wished-for bag.


----------



## indiaink

Lily Aldrich looks like an alien. Most of these model socialites look odd…  just sayin’.


----------



## Nibb

indiaink said:


> Lily Aldrich looks like an alien. Most of these model socialites look odd…  just sayin’.


Ya. I hit the ignore function on that thread a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## indiaink

Nibb said:


> Ya. I hit the ignore function on that thread a couple of weeks ago.


 I did too, but it shows up - you know the Ignore feature isn’t perfect. I couldn’t resist. How did we evolve to this… I fear for humanity.

Watching ”Conair” with Nicholas Cage - cannot believe that movie was 24 years ago.


----------



## V0N1B2

I think anyone who takes their own photos and uploads them on the internet on an almost daily basis is not what I would consider a ‘celebrity’. Vapid, yes. Thirsty, yes. Celebrity? Only in their own minds.
I don’t understand the constant posing for pictures, like how hungry for attention can you be?
I feel the same way about these YouTube unboxing and review videos.

*_ducks and runs for cover_


----------



## Nibb

^ Asterisk


----------



## Nibb

indiaink said:


> I did too, but it shows up - you know the Ignore feature isn’t perfect. I couldn’t resist. How did we evolve to this… I fear for humanity.
> 
> Watching ”Conair” with Nicholas Cage - cannot believe that movie was 24 years ago.


Hate it when that time thing rears it’s ugly head.


----------



## indiaink

V0N1B2 said:


> I think anyone who takes their own photos and uploads them on the internet on an almost daily basis is not what I would consider a ‘celebrity’. Vapid, yes. Thirsty, yes. Celebrity? Only in their own minds.
> I don’t understand the constant posing for pictures, like how hungry for attention can you be?
> I feel the same way about these YouTube unboxing and review videos.
> 
> *_ducks and runs for cover_


I also don’t get why they talk so much - anymore I just mute the volume. GAWD. Shaddup already! OPEN THE BOX!


----------



## Nibb

indiaink said:


> I also don’t get why they talk so much - anymore I just mute the volume. GAWD. Shaddup already! OPEN THE BOX!


IMO unboxings are much better with the sound off and the finger on the fast forward function.


----------



## whateve

Nibb said:


> IMO unboxings are much better with the sound off and the finger on the fast forward function.


Who  has the patience to watch an unboxing? Just take it out and show it already. I prefer still photos.


----------



## V0N1B2

whateve said:


> Who  has the patience to watch an unboxing? Just take it out and show it already. I prefer still photos.


Right? I watched maybe my first and (hopefully) only unboxing video on the Hermes Lindy because I wanted to see what the 26 was like as opposed to the 30 which I'm already familiar with. This woman kept yammering on about this 'Air-mehzz Lindy in clay-mahnce leather". I'm like "open the bag lady!" And I fast-forwarded it and it's almost at the end and she's still holding up the bag and squishing it and playing with the shoulder strap and I'm yelling "unzip the f@$&ing bag FFS and show the the inside."

That's the greatest thing about TPF tho, you can just go to the respective forum, gawk at the pics, and @ someone to ask them what fits inside. Who needs YouTubers and Influencers?


----------



## ksuromax

V0N1B2 said:


> Right? I watched maybe my first and (hopefully) only unboxing video on the Hermes Lindy because I wanted to see what the 26 was like as opposed to the 30 which I'm already familiar with. This woman kept yammering on about this 'Air-mehzz Lindy in clay-mahnce leather". I'm like "open the bag lady!" And I fast-forwarded it and it's almost at the end and she's still holding up the bag and squishing it and playing with the shoulder strap and I'm yelling "unzip the f@$&ing bag FFS and show the the inside."
> 
> That's the greatest thing about TPF tho, you can just go to the respective forum, gawk at the pics, and @ someone to ask them what fits inside. Who needs YouTubers and Influencers?


never watched any, and never will, for this very reason


----------



## indiaink

ksuromax said:


> never watched any, and never will, for this very reason


But you’re missing out!

Wait for it….



wait….


WELCOME TO MY CHANNEL!!!!


----------



## ksuromax

indiaink said:


> But you’re missing out!
> 
> Wait for it….
> 
> 
> 
> wait….
> 
> 
> WELCOME TO MY CHANNEL!!!!


nah, not missing anything...


----------



## indiaink

ksuromax said:


> nah, not missing anything...


That’s one of my pet peeves, really. “Welcome to my channel”, indeed. I usually look at unboxing videos to get an idea about something, and every last one of them has started out with that. I don’t watch them anymore.


----------



## Nibb

indiaink said:


> That’s one of my pet peeves, really. “Welcome to my channel”, indeed. I usually look at unboxing videos to get an idea about something, and every last one of them has started out with that. I don’t watch them anymore.


I love it when they video themselves with tons clutter in the background, makes me feel good about my housekeeping.


----------



## indiaink

Nibb said:


> I love it when they video themselves with tons clutter in the background, makes me feel good about my housekeeping.


I watched one once (well, a few seconds of it…) - she had the box on the table, and suddenly turned to the side and YELLED at her dog, then turned back and apologized and carried on as if nothing had happened. She never said what the dog was doing, just his name and that he was her dog. OK, EDITING anybody? Sheesh.


----------



## ksuromax

indiaink said:


> I watched one once (well, a few seconds of it…) - she had the box on the table, and suddenly turned to the side and YELLED at her dog, then turned back and apologized and carried on as if nothing had happened. She never said what the dog was doing, just his name and that he was her dog. OK, EDITING anybody? Sheesh.


i don't know what i should hit  or  
tells you something, right?...


----------



## Njeph

Is there a big difference between Parakeet and Grass? I want to get the padded cassette but I don’t know which green to get.


----------



## Nibb

indiaink said:


> I watched one once (well, a few seconds of it…) - she had the box on the table, and suddenly turned to the side and YELLED at her dog, then turned back and apologized and carried on as if nothing had happened. She never said what the dog was doing, just his name and that he was her dog. OK, EDITING anybody? Sheesh.


Good grief poor dog. 
I wonder if anyone has done a parody on unboxing? Could be funny, room filled with junk, cats, empty liquor bottles and tons of background noise.


----------



## indiaink

Nibb said:


> Good grief poor dog.
> I wonder if anyone has done a parody on unboxing? Could be funny, room filled with junk, cats, empty liquor bottles and tons of background noise.


You know, I think @V0N1B2 would be up to it - she's got some cinematic/video background....


----------



## Nibb

indiaink said:


> You know, I think @V0N1B2 would be up to it - she's got some cinematic/video background....


No couture would be harmed in the process


----------



## grietje

Nibb said:


> Good grief poor dog.
> I wonder if anyone has done a parody on unboxing? Could be funny, room filled with junk, cats, empty liquor bottles and tons of background noise.



That would be hilarious.  I’d like to add
full on rampage opening the box.  Or in my case, having our dog Harry do it.  He is very good at it—albeit a bit savage.


----------



## Zelda Fitzgerald

Hello everyone!  I just joined this site today because it's high time I got my first "big girl" bag and what I have decided on is the Bottega Veneta "Handle" bag.  I started looking for my new bag a few months ago and I bounced around from Coach to LV to Gucci to Mulberry and finally to BV.  Or, as my husband put it, "So you basically started looking at Hyundais and decided to buy a BMW?"  So, yes, I kind of am (which is ironic because my first car was a Hyundai which cost less than this bag!)

Anyway, I was wondering if I could have some input about the color?  It is offered in black, racing green, raintree, raisin, lavender and tapioca.  I'm leaning toward the black, but I realize that every bag I have in my closet right now is black.  What do y'all think of the other colors?  I'm trying to be practical but I also want some oomph.

Thank you!


----------



## indiaink

Zelda Fitzgerald said:


> Hello everyone!  I just joined this site today because it's high time I got my first "big girl" bag and what I have decided on is the Bottega Veneta "Handle" bag.  I started looking for my new bag a few months ago and I bounced around from Coach to LV to Gucci to Mulberry and finally to BV.  Or, as my husband put it, "So you basically started looking at Hyundais and decided to buy a BMW?"  So, yes, I kind of am (which is ironic because my first car was a Hyundai which cost less than this bag!)
> 
> Anyway, I was wondering if I could have some input about the color?  It is offered in black, racing green, raintree, raisin, lavender and tapioca.  I'm leaning toward the black, but I realize that every bag I have in my closet right now is black.  What do y'all think of the other colors?  I'm trying to be practical but I also want some oomph.
> 
> Thank you!


This is a tough one … us old-school BVettes (Tomas Maier era) have always said nobody does Nero (Black) better than BV … so I’m still holding out for black, @Zelda Fitzgerald. Next best, IMO, raisin, because BV always does purple tones so well. What is your favorite color of those listed? (leaving black out of it right now).


----------



## Zelda Fitzgerald

indiaink said:


> This is a tough one … us old-school BVettes (Tomas Maier era) have always said nobody does Nero (Black) better than BV … so I’m still holding out for black, @Zelda Fitzgerald. Next best, IMO, raisin, because BV always does purple tones so well. What is your favorite color of those listed? (leaving black out of it right now).



I'm drawn to the racing green, but I can't really tell from the website how green it is if that makes sense!  Same with the Raintree. The Oatmeal is pretty, but all I can think of is how dirty it would get.  I don't know, maybe the non-black colors are too muted for me.  

All in all, this is a fun decision to have to make!


----------



## indiaink

Zelda Fitzgerald said:


> I'm drawn to the racing green, but I can't really tell from the website how green it is if that makes sense!  Same with the Raintree. The Oatmeal is pretty, but all I can think of is how dirty it would get.  I don't know, maybe the non-black colors are too muted for me.
> 
> All in all, this is a fun decision to have to make!


OK, so do a search in this forum for ‘racing’ and you’ll see a number of posts of this color green in several bag styles … hopefully one of those will have some real life photos of that green. You’re drawn to it … so investigate! It is fun!


----------



## grietje

India makes great points.  BV does black bags well.  
For this particular style, I like a darker color better.  I think Raisin highlights the design and texture but does it quietly.  The bright green does the same but in a bolder way.  I do like this bag in the green but worry about it being a bit trendy.  And given you mostly have black bags, Raisin offers a good alternative without being so far away from what you normally wear.


----------



## JenJBS

Raisin. No one does color - especially purple - like BV.


----------



## Chubbwife

Very disappointed in BV. Buyers Beware no refunds within 2 week return window. Credit or exchange only. Sales Associates must vocalize this. Otherwise it's a fine print on receipt. High end brand....NO REFUND. EVEN IF BAG IS IN NEW RESEALABLE CONDITION.  ITS 5 DAYS OLD FFS. ILL NEVER BUY BV AGAIN!


----------



## indiaink

Chubbwife said:


> Very disappointed in BV. Buyers Beware no refunds within 2 week return window. Credit or exchange only. Sales Associates must vocalize this. Otherwise it's a fine print on receipt. High end brand....NO REFUND. EVEN IF BAG IS IN NEW RESEALABLE CONDITION.  ITS 5 DAYS OLD FFS. ILL NEVER BUY BV AGAIN!


It has always worked this way? Sorry you were unaware.


----------



## JenJBS

Chubbwife said:


> Very disappointed in BV. Buyers Beware no refunds within 2 week return window. Credit or exchange only. Sales Associates must vocalize this. Otherwise it's a fine print on receipt. High end brand....NO REFUND. EVEN IF BAG IS IN NEW RESEALABLE CONDITION.  ITS 5 DAYS OLD FFS. ILL NEVER BUY BV AGAIN!



An easy way around this is to buy from high end department stores, or trusted websites, that do accept returns (Luisaviaroma, MyTeresa, net-a-porter, TizianaFausti, The Webster, SSense, 24S).


----------



## whateve

Chubbwife said:


> Very disappointed in BV. Buyers Beware no refunds within 2 week return window. Credit or exchange only. Sales Associates must vocalize this. Otherwise it's a fine print on receipt. High end brand....NO REFUND. EVEN IF BAG IS IN NEW RESEALABLE CONDITION.  ITS 5 DAYS OLD FFS. ILL NEVER BUY BV AGAIN!


That's why I've never bought anything new from the boutique.


----------



## jeune_fille

Yep it has always been a store credit for full-priced items and final sale for sale items. However if you are a long time customer, they will consign with you and you have three days to return it.
If you are buying online, you have 14 days to return I think.


----------



## ksuromax

i believe this is the way they are fighting with the borrowers, as there's no any tag on the bag itself, all cards are separate and simply sit the the internal pocket. And some 'smart cookies' "buy the bag for a day", wear it to a fancy occasion, and then return back. As it still looks brand new. 
and all the online stores have their own tags, some even have the proper plastic seal which you cannot hide.


----------



## indiaink

Chubbwife said:


> Very disappointed in BV. Buyers Beware no refunds within 2 week return window. Credit or exchange only. Sales Associates must vocalize this. Otherwise it's a fine print on receipt. High end brand....NO REFUND. EVEN IF BAG IS IN NEW RESEALABLE CONDITION.  ITS 5 DAYS OLD FFS. ILL NEVER BUY BV AGAIN!


OK, looking at this again - you had this whatever for 14 days before figuring out it wasn't for you?

Just for new people - here's the policy on their web site:









						Return & Exchange Policy
					

Bottega Veneta




					www.bottegaveneta.com


----------



## GoStanford

indiaink said:


> OK, looking at this again - you had this whatever for 14 days before figuring out it wasn't for you?
> 
> Just for new people - here's the policy on their web site:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Return & Exchange Policy
> 
> 
> Bottega Veneta
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.bottegaveneta.com



I'm reading the original post as the bag being 5 days old.  I can see that is disappointing especially if OP just brought it home and decided it wasn't for them.  Maybe they can find their way to enjoying it, or can exchange it for something they do like, or can consign it, though of course that's likely to be at a loss.

That was the OP's first post on tPF so it must have been a strong reaction to create an account to post about the experience!


----------



## indiaink

GoStanford said:


> I'm reading the original post as the bag being 5 days old.  I can see that is disappointing especially if OP just brought it home and decided it wasn't for them.  Maybe they can find their way to enjoying it, or can exchange it for something they do like, or can consign it, though of course that's likely to be at a loss.
> 
> That was the OP's first post on tPF so it must have been a strong reaction to create an account to post about the experience!


Yeah - BV is very very expensive, so I can understand how upset she/he is - that's a lot of money to lose out on. I don't know why she/he wasn't allowed to return it or exchange it under that 14 day window.

Eh, we may never find out.


----------



## jeune_fille

@indiaink store has a different return policy from online. It looks like they bought it from store?


----------



## indiaink

jeune_fille said:


> @indiaink store has a different return policy from online. It looks like they bought it from store?


Darn it. I am six hours from a store, have only been in the SF store, and bought via phone from the outlet in Orlando, so - ? Seems sucky to me to have two different return policies from the same company.


----------



## jeune_fille

To be honest, I havent ordered online. I always go to the store first to try the rtws and ended up buying them. Even when the SA consigned with me, he always gives me 3 days to decide if I wanted it, still ended up buying  
Some of my clothes came from NAP though and they have nice deals during the month of August!


----------



## whateve

indiaink said:


> Yeah - BV is very very expensive, so I can understand how upset she/he is - that's a lot of money to lose out on. I don't know why she/he wasn't allowed to return it or exchange it under that 14 day window.
> 
> Eh, we may never find out.


It is my understanding she can exchange but not return. What if there isn't anything else she wants for the same amount of money? When I was looking, there were two bags I was considering. If I had bought the more expensive one, which is the one I thought I liked better, and it didn't work out, I would have had credit money left over if I had exchanged for the other one. That is why I walked out empty handed.

I'm spoiled by Coach, where I can take the bag home and wear it around the house to decide if it will really work for me, and return for a full refund if it doesn't, even if I buy on sale.


----------



## GoStanford

Pandemic shopping is really tough for me.  I still appreciate and find myself drawn to good bags, but I have far fewer reasons to carry a good bag, no special occasions, no dinners out, no venues where I'm going.  I guess it makes me realize the only reason I need to keep these bags is if I derive joy from them and will use them whether for a casual day or a formal day.


----------



## anniebhu

I’m not sure if this is the right place to post this.  I was walking past a shop and saw a replica of the Cesta. As an owner of one, I couldn’t resist having a closer look to see how fake it would be. 

To my surprise, it wasn’t too bad. Made with Lamb leather, suede inner, light and almost as soft as my Cesta. The weave was tight and it felt almost  like my Cesta. After discount, the bag would be roughly usd300.  

now reminiscing about old BV and the ones that got away


----------



## jbags07

Reviving this thread!
FP listed this Garda as Tourmaline. But the Veneta below it is definitely Tourmaline. Calling all Tourmaline owners!  No way the Garda is Tourmaline, right? And now off i go to find the post about how to read colors on the labels….


----------



## Evergreen602

jbags07 said:


> Reviving this thread!
> FP listed this Garda as Tourmaline. But the Veneta below it is definitely Tourmaline. Calling all Tourmaline owners!  No way the Garda is Tourmaline, right? And now off i go to find the post about how to read colors on the labels….
> 
> View attachment 5248908


I don't trust the color names on Fashionphile.  The even get the colors confused with newer Daniel Lee pieces.


----------



## jbags07

Evergreen602 said:


> I don't trust the color names on Fashionphile.  The even get the colors confused with newer Daniel Lee pieces.


Yup. Me either. And its hard to tell on the monitor sometimes, so until u get the bag you really don’t know. I’ve returned 2 ‘new style’ Venetas recently, b/cthey were listed as larges but were in fact mediums. FP is getting to be as messy as TRR unfortunately.


----------



## Evergreen602

jbags07 said:


> Yup. Me either. And its hard to tell on the monitor sometimes, so until u get the bag you really don’t know. I’ve returned 2 ‘new style’ Venetas recently, b/cthey were listed as larges but were in fact mediums. FP is getting to be as messy as TRR unfortunately.


At least you can return the bags from Fashionphile if they don't meet your expectation.  Plus I think there is a thread for identifying the style/color of BV bags on this forum.  My BV boutique helped my identify the color on one of my FP bags as well.


----------



## jeune_fille

jbags07 said:


> Reviving this thread!
> FP listed this Garda as Tourmaline. But the Veneta below it is definitely Tourmaline. Calling all Tourmaline owners!  No way the Garda is Tourmaline, right? And now off i go to find the post about how to read colors on the labels….
> 
> View attachment 5248908


I have a Tourmaline Garda and the hardware is brunito. Your Garda looks Prusse to me.


----------



## jbags07

Evergreen602 said:


> At least you can return the bags from Fashionphile if they don't meet your expectation.  Plus I think there is a thread for identifying the style/color of BV bags on this forum.  My BV boutique helped my identify the color on one of my FP bags as well.


Yes, FP has a good return policy thank goodness. I have been wanting a Tourmaline Garda and i am just so disappointed. Sigh.


----------



## jbags07

jeune_fille said:


> I have a Tourmaline Garda and the hardware is brunito. Your Garda looks Prusse to me.


Thank you! I gave up searching last night as it was late. The bag only has one line of numbers so it might be hard to figure out exactly….you are SO lucky to have a tourmaline Garda!


----------



## V0N1B2

The shiny silver rings dates this bag to Daniel Lee's first season or two, so it'll be one of those
Blues done 2019-2020.


----------



## jbags07

V0N1B2 said:


> The shiny silver rings dates this bag to Daniel Lee's first season or two, so it'll be one of those
> Blues done 2019-2020.


Thank you @V0N1B2   I do not care for the silver rings at all, but i wanted a Tourmaline Garda so i chanced it.


----------



## V0N1B2

jbags07 said:


> Thank you @V0N1B2   I do not care for the silver rings at all, but i wanted a Tourmaline Garda so i chanced it.


I know that particular bag with those rings came in Petrol, but that doesn't look like Petrol. It would b a colour though from around that time, because I believe it was discontinued not long after that.


----------



## jbags07

V0N1B2 said:


> I know that particular bag with those rings came in Petrol, but that doesn't look like Petrol. It would b a colour though from around that time, because I believe it was discontinued not long after that.


Its not Petrol, i have a mini Cabat in Petrol, and it has more of a teal tone to it…. I had not connected it until you just mentioned the colors being from the same timeframe, but that particular Cabat also does not have a nice texture/feel (same as this Garda)….totally different then my other TM era Cabats….


----------



## jeune_fille

jbags07 said:


> Thank you @V0N1B2   I do not care for the silver rings at all, but i wanted a Tourmaline Garda so i chanced it.



Perhaps you can contact the outlet? They get TM era bags from time to time. From the warehouse. I reserved a piazza bag before (which was from their warehouse) but I released it because I am trying to fund some Hermes bags.


----------



## jbags07

jeune_fille said:


> Perhaps you can contact the outlet? They get TM era bags from time to time. From the warehouse. I reserved a piazza bag before (which was from their warehouse) but I released it because I am trying to fund some Hermes bags.


Great suggestion. Would be wonderful to find a TM era blue Garda at the Outlet…preferably in Tourmaline….I’ve  packed this one up ….no offense to anyone who likes this DL version, but i much prefer the TM Garda…the silver hardware and the flat handles cheapen the look of the bag imo. Pix attached if you have not seen the newer version. 
	

		
			
		

		
	






oohhh, i do love the Piazza. But totally understand why you released it to fund some H bags. Which ones if you don’t mind me asking? I have one Picotin and love it, and want to add an Evelyn.


----------



## _Moravia_

jbags07 said:


> Great suggestion. Would be wonderful to find a TM era blue Garda at the Outlet…preferably in Tourmaline….I’ve  packed this one up ….no offense to anyone who likes this DL version, but i much prefer the TM Garda…the silver hardware and the flat handles cheapen the look of the bag imo. Pix attached if you have not seen the newer version.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5249391
> View attachment 5249392
> 
> 
> 
> oohhh, i do love the Piazza. But totally understand why you released it to fund some H bags. Which ones if you don’t mind me asking? I have one Picotin and love it, and want to add an Evelyn.





jeune_fille said:


> Perhaps you can contact the outlet? They get TM era bags from time to time. From the warehouse. I reserved a piazza bag before (which was from their warehouse) but I released it because I am trying to fund some Hermes bags.


Hi all,

Can someone please explain what is meant by the outlet or outlets? I’ve seen this referenced on the BV boards before but am not sure which ones are being referred to.

I’m assuming that you don’t mean Saks Off Fifth or Nordstrom Rack for example.

Are these BV outlets? Is there a list of them somewhere and how does one access them - by telephone, website, etc.

Up in Canada we only have the brick and mortar BV boutiques and there are no BV outlets.

Thank you!


----------



## grietje

_Moravia_ said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Can someone please explain what is meant by the outlet or outlets? I’ve seen this referenced on the BV boards before but am not sure which ones are being referred to…



BV has outlet stores. I know of outlet shops in Livermore CA, Palm Springs CA, Orlando FL, and somewhere in New York.

Lydia was my SA contact at the Orlando  shop.


----------



## muchstuff

grietje said:


> BV has outlet stores. I know of outlet shops in Livermore CA, Palm Springs CA, Orlando FL, and somewhere in New York.
> 
> Lydia was my SA contact at the Orlando  shop.





_Moravia_ said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Can someone please explain what is meant by the outlet or outlets? I’ve seen this referenced on the BV boards before but am not sure which ones are being referred to.
> 
> I’m assuming that you don’t mean Saks Off Fifth or Nordstrom Rack for example.
> 
> Are these BV outlets? Is there a list of them somewhere and how does one access them - by telephone, website, etc.
> 
> Up in Canada we only have the brick and mortar BV boutiques and there are no BV outlets.
> 
> Thank you!


BV will ship to Canada but your credit card has to attach to a US address. At least that was my experience a few years back. I just called Amex and had them change my card's address to my US mail receiving service.


----------



## dolali

jbags07 said:


> Great suggestion. Would be wonderful to find a TM era blue Garda at the Outlet…preferably in Tourmaline….I’ve  packed this one up ….no offense to anyone who likes this DL version, but i much prefer the TM Garda…the silver hardware and the flat handles cheapen the look of the bag imo. Pix attached if you have not seen the newer version.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5249391
> View attachment 5249392
> 
> 
> 
> oohhh, i do love the Piazza. But totally understand why you released it to fund some H bags. Which ones if you don’t mind me asking? I have one Picotin and love it, and want to add an Evelyn.



Thank you for posting this pic! The difference between TM and DL is stark... of course, very disappointing with DL!

PS and OT, Just got and H Evelyne and love, love, love it! Fits a ton and the leather is great! Very under the radar too when wearing the "H" towards the body.


----------



## _Moravia_

grietje said:


> BV has outlet stores. I know of outlet shops in Livermore CA, Palm Springs CA, Orlando FL, and somewhere in New York.
> 
> Lydia was my SA contact at the Orlando  shop.





muchstuff said:


> BV will ship to Canada but your credit card has to attach to a US address. At least that was my experience a few yback. I just called Amex and had them change my card's address to my US mail receiving service.



Thank you both, this is very helpful. I will do that for my credit card too - it's good to know that you can do this.

One more question - can you just call up the U.S. BV outlets and ask them if they have a particular TM-era bag for example and they'll just help you out over the phone even though I'm from another country? What I mean is they don't consider this an imposition at the BV outlets (as opposed to a regular BV boutique where they would do this as par for the course)?


----------



## jbags07

dolali said:


> Thank you for posting this pic! The difference between TM and DL is stark... of course, very disappointing with DL!
> 
> PS and OT, Just got and H Evelyne and love, love, love it! Fits a ton and the leather is great! Very under the radar too when wearing the "H" towards the body.



oohhh i so want one now, its next on my list! Thank u for sharing your experience. What color did u get?

Here are a couple of additional pix, there is definitely a decrease in quality. Different zippers, cheaper hardware, sloppy stitching etc….i don’t think this DL Garda would hold up over time as well as the TM bags either….for reference, the gray Garda is TM and the blue is DL.


----------



## jbags07

_Moravia_ said:


> Thank you both, this is very helpful. I will do that for my credit card too - it's good to know that you can do this.
> 
> One more question - can you just call up the U.S. BV outlets and ask them if they have a particular TM-era bag for example and they'll just help you out over the phone even though I'm from another country? What I mean is they don't consider this an imposition at the BV outlets (as opposed to a regular BV boutique where they would do this as par for the course)?


I’ve purchased a number of items from the Orlando Outlet. They are wonderful, very very helpful. You can call them up , get hooked up with an SA, and either talk or text about what you are looking for. Its not an imposition at all. I think they sell a lot of product this way, to folks who are not close to outlets….


----------



## Euclase

grietje said:


> BV has outlet stores. I know of outlet shops in Livermore CA, Palm Springs CA, Orlando FL, and somewhere in New York.
> 
> Lydia was my SA contact at the Orlando  shop.





_Moravia_ said:


> Thank you both, this is very helpful. I will do that for my credit card too - it's good to know that you can do this.
> 
> One more question - can you just call up the U.S. BV outlets and ask them if they have a particular TM-era bag for example and they'll just help you out over the phone even though I'm from another country? What I mean is they don't consider this an imposition at the BV outlets (as opposed to a regular BV boutique where they would do this as par for the course)?



There's also a BV outlet in Cabazon, in southern California.  If you call that store, ask for Nicholas.  He's been there for several years and he's quite knowledgeable.  Three of my bags are from this outlet, and in the case of my Quetsche Knot, we did all of the back-and-forth for that purchase without me stepping foot in the store.  In fact, I wasn't 100% happy with the first Knot I received--one one of the intrecciato strips wasn't perfect to my eye--and we did a mail purchase + exchange, easy-peasy.  He had two additional Knots shipped to Cabazon, sent me pics of both, and I was able to choose the one I wanted. 

BV outlets have a mix of inventory that came from 'regular' BV stores, as well as outlet-exclusive designs.  My understanding is that BV holds discontinued inventory for a while (months or years) before releasing it to their outlets.  So if you buy--let's say a Mini Jodie in a Spring 2021 color--you wouldn't see it in the outlet in Fall 2021, but perhaps in Spring 2023.  (This is all subject to BV's whim; there's no guarantee of what will hit an outlet, nor when.)


----------



## dolali

.


----------



## dolali

WOW! I am glad you posted the differences between Gardas!  I have always liked the Garda and want to get one soon, so now I will ONLY look at TM era ones!

I got the Clemence Evelyne III PM in Etain from FP.  I think it is a great neutral gray! 

I think since this is the chat thread I can post a pic?


----------



## dolali

sorry for the double post


----------



## jbags07

dolali said:


> WOW! I am glad you posted the differences between Gardas!  I have always liked the Garda and want to get one soon, so now I will ONLY look at TM era ones!
> 
> I got the Clemence Evelyne III PM in Etain from FP.  I think it is a great neutral gray!
> 
> I think since this is the chat thread I can post a pic?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5249647


.
Your Evelyne is     Love the color! A Fantastic find.thank u for sharing, what a great addition to your collection. 

the Garda is a beautiful bag, i have a small and a medium. The small is very cute but not for shoulder carry, so a medium is a better daily size.  Definitely look for a TM Garda…after i posted the pix i wondered if it was too negative? But hopefully it will be informative…


----------



## dolali

jbags07 said:


> .
> Your Evelyne is     Love the color! A Fantastic find.thank u for sharing, what a great addition to your collection.
> 
> the Garda is a beautiful bag, i have a small and a medium. The small is very cute but not for shoulder carry, so a medium is a better daily size.  Definitely look for a TM Garda…after i posted the pix i wondered if it was too negative? But hopefully it will be informative…



Thank you! I am enjoying carrying Ms Evelyne  

Your posts are definitely informative! Thank you for sharing your experience with tha Garda. I will look for the medium size as I like my bags to be either shoulder carry or crossbody 








formthr


----------



## jeune_fille

jbags07 said:


> Great suggestion. Would be wonderful to find a TM era blue Garda at the Outlet…preferably in Tourmaline….I’ve  packed this one up ….no offense to anyone who likes this DL version, but i much prefer the TM Garda…the silver hardware and the flat handles cheapen the look of the bag imo. Pix attached if you have not seen the newer version.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5249391
> View attachment 5249392
> 
> 
> 
> oohhh, i do love the Piazza. But totally understand why you released it to fund some H bags. Which ones if you don’t mind me asking? I have one Picotin and love it, and want to add an Evelyn.



Hello! Yes Piazza is my alternative to Roma. And I love how it had several iterations with artisanal craftsmanship. By the way I love that Garda. Is that a New Light Gray? 

I am planning to get a Bolide because I love the Alma-like style.


----------



## muchstuff

_Moravia_ said:


> Thank you both, this is very helpful. I will do that for my credit card too - it's good to know that you can do this.
> 
> One more question - can you just call up the U.S. BV outlets and ask them if they have a particular TM-era bag for example and they'll just help you out over the phone even though I'm from another country? What I mean is they don't consider this an imposition at the BV outlets (as opposed to a regular BV boutique where they would do this as par for the course)?


I was dealing with the outlet stores and they were fine with helping me out.


----------



## ClaphamTulip

Hi! First post in the BV forum - I am interested in the mount bag and was wondering if anyone has it and could review it??


----------



## whateve

In the new series The 4400, someone was carrying a tie dye fortune cookie bag.


----------



## grietje

Whoa!
I have never seen this Cabat.  








						Bottega Veneta Cabat Tote Printed Intrecciato Nappa Medium  | eBay
					

Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Bottega Veneta Cabat Tote Printed Intrecciato Nappa Medium at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



					www.ebay.com
				




Anyone have intel?


----------



## _Moravia_

jbags07 said:


> I’ve purchased a number of items from the Orlando Outlet. They are wonderful, very very helpful. You can call them up , get hooked up with an SA, and either talk or text about what you are looking for. Its not an imposition at all. I think they sell a lot of product this way, to folks who are not close to outlets….





Euclase said:


> There's also a BV outlet in Cabazon, in southern California.  If you call that store, ask for Nicholas.  He's been there for several years and he's quite knowledgeable.  Three of my bags are from this outlet, and in the case of my Quetsche Knot, we did all of the back-and-forth for that purchase without me stepping foot in the store.  In fact, I wasn't 100% happy with the first Knot I received--one one of the intrecciato strips wasn't perfect to my eye--and we did a mail purchase + exchange, easy-peasy.  He had two additional Knots shipped to Cabazon, sent me pics of both, and I was able to choose the one I wanted.
> 
> BV outlets have a mix of inventory that came from 'regular' BV stores, as well as outlet-exclusive designs.  My understanding is that BV holds discontinued inventory for a while (months or years) before releasing it to their outlets.  So if you buy--let's say a Mini Jodie in a Spring 2021 color--you wouldn't see it in the outlet in Fall 2021, but perhaps in Spring 2023.  (This is all subject to BV's whim; there's no guarantee of what will hit an outlet, nor when.)





muchstuff said:


> I was dealing with the outlet stores and they were fine with helping me out.



Thanks so much for the information everyone! Hopefully I will be able to find some TM-era Laurens and knots this way.


----------



## _Moravia_

grietje said:


> Whoa!
> I have never seen this Cabat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bottega Veneta Cabat Tote Printed Intrecciato Nappa Medium  | eBay
> 
> 
> Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Bottega Veneta Cabat Tote Printed Intrecciato Nappa Medium at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!
> 
> 
> 
> www.ebay.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone have intel?



I hope this is real (I have no intel on this unfortunately). It's giving me Jackson Pollock-esque vibes - in a good way (even though I know it's not a riff on his work).


----------



## whateve

grietje said:


> Whoa!
> I have never seen this Cabat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bottega Veneta Cabat Tote Printed Intrecciato Nappa Medium  | eBay
> 
> 
> Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Bottega Veneta Cabat Tote Printed Intrecciato Nappa Medium at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!
> 
> 
> 
> www.ebay.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone have intel?


Isn't that really expensive for pre-owned?


----------



## grietje

whateve said:


> Isn't that really expensive for pre-owned?


I think so.  BV has bad resale even on limited edition items.  Did you ever see this one before?


----------



## whateve

grietje said:


> I think so.  BV has bad resale even on limited edition items.  Did you ever see this one before?


I'm not sure. The colorway looks familiar.


----------



## Evergreen602

Apologies, the post below posted twice.


----------



## Evergreen602

grietje said:


> I think so.  BV has bad resale even on limited edition items.  Did you ever see this one before?


I've never seen this one, but I have noticed the more unusual Cabats seem pretty expensive on the resale sites.  This one is actually $5500 on the Rebag website.


----------



## whateve

Evergreen602 said:


> I've never seen this one, but I have noticed the more unusual Cabats seem pretty expensive on the resale sites.  This one is actually $5500 on the Rebag website.


That's surprising. I always thought they were cheaper on their own site than on ebay.


----------



## Evergreen602

whateve said:


> That's surprising. I always thought they were cheaper on their own site than on ebay.


I thought so too.  But they may be running a discount code at the moment, so that may explain the discrepancy.


----------



## Evergreen602

whateve said:


> That's surprising. I always thought they were cheaper on their own site than on ebay.


Sorry - double post again.  I think I'll refrain from posting.  I'm getting server issue notices when I post.


----------



## V0N1B2

grietje said:


> Whoa!
> I have never seen this Cabat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bottega Veneta Cabat Tote Printed Intrecciato Nappa Medium  | eBay
> 
> 
> Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Bottega Veneta Cabat Tote Printed Intrecciato Nappa Medium at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!
> 
> 
> 
> www.ebay.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone have intel?


Looks like it could have been a special edition. Maybe a Japan exclusive for the 400th Anniversary of the Matsuzakaya Department store. Maybe you could ask for a clearer picture of the plaque and see what it states. I haven't seen it before, but then again, I haven't seen a lot of the Asia-exclusive items though.
Unfortunately, it seems that a lot of TM-era BV has been completely scrubbed from the internet.


----------



## jbags07

jeune_fille said:


> Hello! Yes Piazza is my alternative to Roma. And I love how it had several iterations with artisanal craftsmanship. By the way I love that Garda. Is that a New Light Gray?
> 
> I am planning to get a Bolide because I love the Alma-like style.


Agreed in regard to the Piazza. I would love to add one…a smaller size tho….the Garda is definitely “light gray’…i think there was also a ‘new light gray’ that was different? Or no…if not, then it is ‘new light gray’….its a perfect gray….i just love it….

Bolide is  its the most classic, elegant bag. Awhile back i read through a thread on the H forum that was very fun to read, the journey of a gal who selected Bolide as her primary bag…if you have not read it, its a great read…..and please share your Bolide with us when you get her!


----------



## jbags07

grietje said:


> Whoa!
> I have never seen this Cabat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bottega Veneta Cabat Tote Printed Intrecciato Nappa Medium  | eBay
> 
> 
> Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Bottega Veneta Cabat Tote Printed Intrecciato Nappa Medium at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!
> 
> 
> 
> www.ebay.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone have intel?


That Cabat popped up a few weeks ago on the Rebag site. I do not have any intel. But its to die for


----------



## jbags07

whateve said:


> That's surprising. I always thought they were cheaper on their own site than on ebay.


Rebags prices have gone beserk the past year. At least on BV. Especially a lot of bags only in good or very good condition.


----------



## jeune_fille

jbags07 said:


> Agreed in regard to the Piazza. I would love to add one…a smaller size tho….the Garda is definitely “light gray’…i think there was also a ‘new light gray’ that was different? Or no…if not, then it is ‘new light gray’….its a perfect gray….i just love it….
> 
> Bolide is  its the most classic, elegant bag. Awhile back i read through a thread on the H forum that was very fun to read, the journey of a gal who selected Bolide as her primary bag…if you have not read it, its a great read…..and please share your Bolide with us when you get her!


OMG... If you the link, may I have it please?  
I chose Bolide because it looks more functional than Birkin and less conspicuous than Kelly. It is a very simple bag I guess for an entry level Hermes Customer. I only buy silks scarves but I guess those doesn't count?


----------



## jbags07

jeune_fille said:


> OMG... If you the link, may I have it please?
> I chose Bolide because it looks more functional than Birkin and less conspicuous than Kelly. It is a very simple bag I guess for an entry level Hermes Customer. I only buy silks scarves but I guess those doesn't count?


The Bolide is so classic and elegant, and so very functional. I also would love to add one at some point . The post i mentioned is interesting b/c i recall she discussed the reasons why she selected Bolide over a B or K….and i don’t think its an entry level bag at all  it makes more sense style wise for a lot of people, and its just beautiful in its simplicity. 

yes scarves count!   They become quite an investment if you accumulate them. I love my H silks too. I can finally start wearing them again. Its much too hot to wear them here from april - nov, and i am excited to add them again to outfits…I’ve added a few this summer that i have not worn yet.  

i will link you the thread. I can’t seem to find my wayched threads, has that link disappeared from our accounts?  i saved it so i am hoping its just one of those temporary tpf glitches lol…but i will find it and post it in the next day or so! Its a great read and the poster is delightful.


----------



## jeune_fille

jbags07 said:


> The Bolide is so classic and elegant, and so very functional. I also would love to add one at some point . The post i mentioned is interesting b/c i recall she discussed the reasons why she selected Bolide over a B or K….and i don’t think its an entry level bag at all  it makes more sense style wise for a lot of people, and its just beautiful in its simplicity.
> 
> yes scarves count!   They become quite an investment if you accumulate them. I love my H silks too. I can finally start wearing them again. Its much too hot to wear them here from april - nov, and i am excited to add them again to outfits…I’ve added a few this summer that i have not worn yet.
> 
> i will link you the thread. I can’t seem to find my wayched threads, has that link disappeared from our accounts?  i saved it so i am hoping its just one of those temporary tpf glitches lol…but i will find it and post it in the next day or so! Its a great read and the poster is delightful.



I used to have 35 scarves at one point! I bought them in FSH, to appease the SA to offer me a Birkin but to no avail. I didnt know back then that they are putting those scarves on sale! Now I only use like 5 of them.

Yey thanks a lot dear! I will for the link


----------



## jbags07

jeune_fille said:


> I used to have 35 scarves at one point! I bought them in FSH, to appease the SA to offer me a Birkin but to no avail. I didnt know back then that they are putting those scarves on sale! Now I only use like 5 of them.
> 
> Yey thanks a lot dear! I will for the link


Apparently we are no longer able to access our watched threads! I will find it for you tho…i would love to read it again too

Ugh. That stinks you bought so many yet no offering…..especially since you did not like most….ive received some that i did not like nearly as much as on the website (no store near me)….i read that the colors are deliberately toned down on the website in order to circumvent counterfeiters….its tricky, i bought the Three Graces with the pink giraffes for example, and holy cow is it a bright scarf! Should have gone with the brown….


----------



## bisbee

jbags07 said:


> Apparently we are no longer able to access our watched threads! I will find it for you tho…i would love to read it again too


We can still access our watched threads…at least, I can!


----------



## jbags07

bisbee said:


> We can still access our watched threads…at least, I can!


Thank u!  Your post prodded me to search more, and i just discovered it…its kind of hidden in plain sight!


----------



## jbags07

@jeune_fille 

 here is the thread. I hope you enjoy it as much as i did…..






						YIPPEE! My First Hermes, My Journey
					

First, I want to thank everyone here, this forum has helped me in so many ways. :flowers: I've asked questions and they have been answered. So onward. I’ve just been shopping for my FIRST Hermes product, and I couldn’t be happier. This is my story of how I got here and where I am heading, my...




					forum.purseblog.com


----------



## jeune_fille

jbags07 said:


> @jeune_fille
> 
> here is the thread. I hope you enjoy it as much as i did…..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YIPPEE! My First Hermes, My Journey
> 
> 
> First, I want to thank everyone here, this forum has helped me in so many ways. :flowers: I've asked questions and they have been answered. So onward. I’ve just been shopping for my FIRST Hermes product, and I couldn’t be happier. This is my story of how I got here and where I am heading, my...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forum.purseblog.com


Thank you so much!


----------



## xiaomaicao

seems like BV in Europe had some price increment. Jodie had an est. 20% hike. anyone can confirm if the rest of the lines were affected by the hikes too?


----------



## jbags07

grietje said:


> Whoa!
> I have never seen this Cabat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bottega Veneta Cabat Tote Printed Intrecciato Nappa Medium  | eBay
> 
> 
> Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Bottega Veneta Cabat Tote Printed Intrecciato Nappa Medium at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!
> 
> 
> 
> www.ebay.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone have intel?


Its been sold…..did you?!


----------



## jbags07

Hoping to revive the BV chit chat a bit!  Any thoughts on what colors to wear with this Copper Specchio mini Cabat? I’m thinking navy, jeans, white, but what else


----------



## grietje

jbags07 said:


> Its been sold…..did you?!


Wasn’t me!  I thought maybe you!


----------



## _Moravia_

jbags07 said:


> Its been sold…..did you?!



I was thinking about it but ultimately decided against it as I didn't think that I would use this colour enough with my wardrobe. If someone here on TPF bought it it would be great to see mod shots of it!


----------



## _Moravia_

jbags07 said:


> Hoping to revive the BV chit chat a bit!  Any thoughts on what colors to wear with this Copper Specchio mini Cabat? I’m thinking navy, jeans, white, but what else
> 
> View attachment 5257769



I find coppers and oranges in general difficult to style for myself so I tend to avoid them (I really love the colouring of your mini cabat though!). Perhaps a full, monochromatic outfit would do well with this copper colour so as to highlight the colour of the bag? Even an all-tan outfit may look nice in addition to the colours that you already mentioned.


----------



## jbags07

grietje said:


> Wasn’t me!  I thought maybe you!


Some lucky gal snagged it!  I was booing it would stick around for rebags black fri 20% off….


----------



## jbags07

_Moravia_ said:


> I was thinking about it but ultimately decided against it as I didn't think that I would use this colour enough with my wardrobe. If someone here on TPF bought it it would be great to see mod shots of it!


Me too! Please post if any of you picked it up …..what a gorgeous bag   I can see it with lots of sundresses, linen outfits, even jeans…


----------



## jbags07

_Moravia_ said:


> I find coppers and oranges in general difficult to style for myself so I tend to avoid them (I really love the colouring of your mini cabat though!). Perhaps a full, monochromatic outfit would do well with this copper colour so as to highlight the colour of the bag? Even an all-tan outfit may look nice in addition to the colours that you already mentioned.


It will arrive Saturday so i have not actually seen it IRL…i think it might have a more burnt orange tone then copper? And i usually avoid these colors too  but i am such a mini Cabat nut.

I like your idea of a fully monochromatic outfit….especially tan, white…linen i think definitely….thank u for your suggestions


----------



## JenJBS

jbags07 said:


> Hoping to revive the BV chit chat a bit!  Any thoughts on what colors to wear with this Copper Specchio mini Cabat? I’m thinking navy, jeans, white, but what else
> 
> View attachment 5257769



Green is an option to consider.


----------



## jbags07

JenJBS said:


> Green is an option to consider.


Oohhh i had not thought of that….trying to think if i have anything green!


----------



## chiisaibunny

jbags07 said:


> Hoping to revive the BV chit chat a bit!  Any thoughts on what colors to wear with this Copper Specchio mini Cabat? I’m thinking navy, jeans, white, but what else
> 
> View attachment 5257769


Love the mini cabat as well. This looks burnt orange on my phone, either way, I love orange so this is wonderful to me. I have the orange Lauren that looks more burnt orange than bright/true orange, but I love it anyway. I especially like tan with orange, but also white, blue, green, lighter grey. The only colors I’d stay away from are red, purple, black. This color looks deep enough to be like a year round color but I live in a warmer climate so that’s probably a factor.
Hope you love it!


----------



## _Moravia_

chiisaibunny said:


> Love the mini cabat as well. This looks burnt orange on my phone, either way, I love orange so this is wonderful to me. I have the orange Lauren that looks more burnt orange than bright/true orange, but I love it anyway. I especially like tan with orange, but also white, blue, green, lighter grey. The only colors I’d stay away from are red, purple, black. This color looks deep enough to be like a year round color but I live in a warmer climate so that’s probably a factor.
> Hope you love it!



A burnt orange Lauren! I'd love to see a photo of it if you have one to share.


----------



## ClaphamTulip

Hi all! Has anyone bought/reviewed the BV Mount bag? If so let me know your thoughts!


----------



## jbags07

_Moravia_ said:


> A burnt orange Lauren! I'd love to see a photo of it if you have one to share.


Me too!  It sounds beautiful….


----------



## jbags07

chiisaibunny said:


> Love the mini cabat as well. This looks burnt orange on my phone, either way, I love orange so this is wonderful to me. I have the orange Lauren that looks more burnt orange than bright/true orange, but I love it anyway. I especially like tan with orange, but also white, blue, green, lighter grey. The only colors I’d stay away from are red, purple, black. This color looks deep enough to be like a year round color but I live in a warmer climate so that’s probably a factor.
> Hope you love it!


It arrived today and as you said, its very burnt orange as opposed to a bright orange….its spectacular in the goat skin…and will be great paired with tan, white, blue, and green as you suggested….i will try wearing it with the light grey as well. I had not thought about that combo at all…thank u for your suggestions, and if you feel like sharing, would love to see a pic of your Lauren!


----------



## Euclase

jbags07 said:


> It arrived today and as you said, its very burnt orange as opposed to a bright orange….its spectacular in the goat skin…and will be great paired with tan, white, blue, and green as you suggested….i will try wearing it with the light grey as well. I had not thought about that combo at all…thank u for your suggestions, and if you feel like sharing, would love to see a pic of your Lauren!



I think you could also wear it with burgundy, in sort of a fall palette. And in spring/summer, I think it would be a beautiful bag to contrast against lighter pinks/nudes, as well as turquoise. I’ll play a bit of devil’s advocate to @chiisaibunny and say that I bet you could also contrast it against black, like an LBD, so long as you have accessories (e.g. turquoise jewelry and tan espadrilles) to balance it. But I do agree with her that red and purple run a risk of clashing.
I can’t wait for modeling shots!


----------



## jbags07

Euclase said:


> I think you could also wear it with burgundy, in sort of a fall palette. And in spring/summer, I think it would be a beautiful bag to contrast against lighter pinks/nudes, as well as turquoise. I’ll play a bit of devil’s advocate to @chiisaibunny and say that I bet you could also contrast it against black, like an LBD, so long as you have accessories (e.g. turquoise jewelry and tan espadrilles) to balance it. But I do agree with her that red and purple run a risk of clashing.
> I can’t wait for modeling shots!


I love all of your suggestions. Especially with burgundy and turquoise…..i am excited to play around with outfits. Its worth stepping out of my comfort zone, as its even more fantastic IRL….i will attach pix, the earlier pic was from the listing…and these show the true color much better…


----------



## piosavsfan

To keep or not?

Bought on FP for $700. I have never had anything in ostrich leather before so I was curious and I love BV wallets. But I'm used to bright, fun colors and so I feel underwhelmed by a black wallet.    At the same time,  black is a good color for a wallet because it gets handled a lot. Thoughts? Worth keeping or not?


----------



## whateve

piosavsfan said:


> To keep or not?
> 
> Bought on FP for $700. I have never had anything in ostrich leather before so I was curious and I love BV wallets. But I'm used to bright, fun colors and so I feel underwhelmed by a black wallet.    At the same time,  black is a good color for a wallet because it gets handled a lot. Thoughts? Worth keeping or not?
> 
> View attachment 5264651


Personally I wouldn't keep. I like looking in my purse and seeing happy colors. Ostrich can be so pretty in color. My wallets stay new looking a really long time no matter what color they are, being protected inside my bag most of the time.

ETA: I wonder if one of the reasons you are underwhelmed is because of the matte finish? It appears less shiny than regular leather.


----------



## dolali

piosavsfan said:


> To keep or not?
> 
> Bought on FP for $700. I have never had anything in ostrich leather before so I was curious and I love BV wallets. But I'm used to bright, fun colors and so I feel underwhelmed by a black wallet.    At the same time,  black is a good color for a wallet because it gets handled a lot. Thoughts? Worth keeping or not?
> 
> View attachment 5264651



 I am biased cause I love everything black, but black is elegant, classy AND practical at the same time. My vote is to keep this beauty and enjoy it everyday


----------



## indiaink

piosavsfan said:


> To keep or not?
> 
> Bought on FP for $700. I have never had anything in ostrich leather before so I was curious and I love BV wallets. But I'm used to bright, fun colors and so I feel underwhelmed by a black wallet.    At the same time,  black is a good color for a wallet because it gets handled a lot. Thoughts? Worth keeping or not?
> 
> View attachment 5264651


Such an elegant hard-wearing leather, ostrich. Beautiful in black. I’d say keep it, but - you‘ve been here long enough to know the maxim - if you don’t love it, you won’t wear it, and $700 is a lot. As you said you were curious. If FP didn’t have such a great return policy, would you have bought it….


----------



## piosavsfan

whateve said:


> Personally I wouldn't keep. I like looking in my purse and seeing happy colors. Ostrich can be so pretty in color. My wallets stay new looking a really long time no matter what color they are, being protected inside my bag most of the time.
> 
> ETA: I wonder if one of the reasons you are underwhelmed is because of the matte finish? It appears less shiny than regular leather.


Yes, I think the matte finish is part of it. The leather does have a cool look to it though so it may be growing on me.    I like seeing happy colors in my bags, too. What I read about ostrich is that it can change color, even due to contact with natural skin oils, so I wasn't sure if a colorful wallet was a good choice. I haven't come across too many ostrich BV wallets either, at least at resale prices.


dolali said:


> I am biased cause I love everything black, but black is elegant, classy AND practical at the same time. My vote is to keep this beauty and enjoy it everyday


It does look like a classy wallet. Still thinking about it...



indiaink said:


> Such an elegant hard-wearing leather, ostrich. Beautiful in black. I’d say keep it, but - you‘ve been here long enough to know the maxim - if you don’t love it, you won’t wear it, and $700 is a lot. As you said you were curious. If FP didn’t have such a great return policy, would you have bought it….


You are right I probably wouldn't have bought it if I knew I couldn't easily return. I have this weird feeling with this wallet where I want to move into it and use it and see how I feel about it over time even though it isn't immediate love. It's strange.  I think it's because I don't have anything like it.


----------



## bagsamplified

I personally love ostrich, it looks like amazing quality and exactly how a good ostrich leather would look. Ostrich leather is very durable.  And sounds like a great price for an ostrich leather wallet- though I'm not as familiar with the US pricing.

But you shouldn't keep if it doesn't spark that joy for you - and I totally get what others have said about liking colour more. Best to get your money back/sell it. If it doesn't make you happy and it's a luxury product- I agree, less likely you'll enjoy wearing it (or will use it at all!)


----------



## annie9999

I love black ostrich so I say keep it, for sure.  I have the Lauren clutch in black ostrich and a BV SO so I am biased.


----------



## piosavsfan

bagsamplified said:


> I personally love ostrich, it looks like amazing quality and exactly how a good ostrich leather would look. Ostrich leather is very durable.  And sounds like a great price for an ostrich leather wallet- though I'm not as familiar with the US pricing.
> 
> But you shouldn't keep if it doesn't spark that joy for you - and I totally get what others have said about liking colour more. Best to get your money back/sell it. If it doesn't make you happy and it's a luxury product- I agree, less likely you'll enjoy wearing it (or will use it at all!)


I'm not really sure what a good price for ostrich is myself. This one seemed like a good deal because I think the retail for this wallet is around $2k. All the ostrich I've come across has been quite pricey.


----------



## piosavsfan

annie9999 said:


> I love black ostrich so I say keep it, for sure.  I have the Lauren clutch in black ostrich and a BV SO so I am biased.


I've been admiring the Lauren clutch in its dedicated thread.  Makes me want one!


----------



## V0N1B2

The rain, ahem, I mean ‘atmospheric river’ cleared just long enough to get in a round of golf today out in @muchstuff ’s hood.


----------



## muchstuff

V0N1B2 said:


> The rain, ahem, I mean ‘atmospheric river’ cleared just long enough to get in a round of golf today out in @muchstuff ’s hood.
> View attachment 5265321


Is that the Fort Langley course? I thought it was still partially under water!


----------



## V0N1B2

muchstuff said:


> Is that the Fort Langley course? I thought it was still partially under water!


No, I played Newlands today - so kinda in your hood... sort of.  I did go to the local Rack for the first time ever. 
I'll be here for a bit, so we'll have to get together for a mini BV meetup in The Fort  
Also, I went to America! today for the first time since March 2020 (had packages there for the last 15-18mo).

Christmas is coming BVettes, is anyone wishing for a Bottega under the tree?


----------



## muchstuff

V0N1B2 said:


> No, I played Newlands today - so kinda in your hood... sort of.  I did go to the local Rack for the first time ever.
> I'll be here for a bit, so we'll have to get together for a mini BV meetup in The Fort
> Also, I went to America! today for the first time since March 2020 (had packages there for the last 15-18mo).
> 
> Christmas is coming BVettes, is anyone wishing for a Bottega under the tree?


Any joy at the Rack? I thought it sucked when I went there...


----------



## ksuromax

V0N1B2 said:


> Christmas is coming BVettes, is anyone wishing for a Bottega under the tree?


yes! TM, please! back to the wheel!


----------



## bagsamplified

piosavsfan said:


> I'm not really sure what a good price for ostrich is myself. This one seemed like a good deal because I think the retail for this wallet is around $2k. All the ostrich I've come across has been quite pricey.


yeah I'd say that's about the ballpark for retail ostrich wallet from a luxury brand


----------



## jbags07

piosavsfan said:


> To keep or not?
> 
> Bought on FP for $700. I have never had anything in ostrich leather before so I was curious and I love BV wallets. But I'm used to bright, fun colors and so I feel underwhelmed by a black wallet.    At the same time,  black is a good color for a wallet because it gets handled a lot. Thoughts? Worth keeping or not?
> 
> View attachment 5264651


Keep it if you love it. Return it if you just like it. Bright happy colors are fun for wallets, but blacknis so classic and elegant. Personally, i think this ostrich nero wallet is gorgeous. I would definitely keep it. It will last you many years, if not forever. And you can switch up wallets as you change bags…..


----------



## piosavsfan

Decided to return the ostrich wallet. I kept wanting it to be a fun color rather than black. Too expensive to not totally love it. If anyone is interested in it, it will likely be back on FP later this week. It is in like new condition IMO.

On the plus side I ordered two BV bags from TRR. Ordering from them always makes me nervous because they are so bad at disclosing condition but we will see! Trying my first Nodini, I've been eyeing this embroidered floral one for a long time. The hobo I've never seen before but it's totally my style. Love hobos!


----------



## JenJBS

piosavsfan said:


> Decided to return the ostrich wallet. I kept wanting it to be a fun color rather than black. Too expensive to not totally love it. If anyone is interested in it, it will likely be back on FP later this week. It is in like new condition IMO.
> 
> On the plus side I ordered two BV bags from TRR. Ordering from them always makes me nervous because they are so bad at disclosing condition but we will see! Trying my first Nodini, I've been eyeing this embroidered floral one for a long time. The hobo I've never seen before but it's totally my style. Love hobos!
> View attachment 5267049
> View attachment 5267050



Love the color of that hobo bag!       I hope they are both in the condition described.


----------



## piosavsfan

JenJBS said:


> Love the color of that hobo bag!       I hope they are both in the condition described.


The color really got me!


----------



## jbags07

piosavsfan said:


> Decided to return the ostrich wallet. I kept wanting it to be a fun color rather than black. Too expensive to not totally love it. If anyone is interested in it, it will likely be back on FP later this week. It is in like new condition IMO.
> 
> On the plus side I ordered two BV bags from TRR. Ordering from them always makes me nervous because they are so bad at disclosing condition but we will see! Trying my first Nodini, I've been eyeing this embroidered floral one for a long time. The hobo I've never seen before but it's totally my style. Love hobos!
> View attachment 5267049
> View attachment 5267050


God move to return if you have any doubts!

love both of these bags. Nodini is the perfect crossbody, you will probably love it. Such a pretty design too! And the hobo is  i was eyeing that one on TRR myself!  Would love to see pix when they arrive. Hoping the condition of each is what you wish it to be. Ive had good luck with my last couple of TRR bags….


----------



## Sophie-Rose

Does anyone have any info on the Lug boots? I’m thinking of purchasing a pair but the info I’ve found online is a little contradictory… some say size up, other say size down.. 
so any help/info is welcome!!!
Thanks!!


----------



## jbags07

Wishing a Merry Christmas to all BVettes  
…..and may 2022 bring much health and happiness to all….and may it also bring some great new designs  that reflect the BV heritage we love so much, and entice some of the BVettes back to the brand and to this Forum


----------



## piosavsfan

jbags07 said:


> God move to return if you have any doubts!
> 
> love both of these bags. Nodini is the perfect crossbody, you will probably love it. Such a pretty design too! And the hobo is  i was eyeing that one on TRR myself!  Would love to see pix when they arrive. Hoping the condition of each is what you wish it to be. Ive had good luck with my last couple of TRR bags….


I didn't end up taking pics of the bags because they went right back to TRR. The Nodini was beautiful but absolutely reeked of perfume. It was so strong I could smell it without opening the bag and had a migraine within 30 minutes of having it in my house. Sigh. The purple hobo was way too huge, stiff at the top so it didn't drape well at all, and the shoulder strap is very slick, just slides right off. The bag also had flaws so I was able to return. Do not recommend this bag.


----------



## jbags07

piosavsfan said:


> I didn't end up taking pics of the bags because they went right back to TRR. The Nodini was beautiful but absolutely reeked of perfume. It was so strong I could smell it without opening the bag and had a migraine within 30 minutes of having it in my house. Sigh. The purple hobo was way too huge, stiff at the top so it didn't drape well at all, and the shoulder strap is very slick, just slides right off. The bag also had flaws so I was able to return. Do not recommend this bag.


Thats too bad!  That Nodini is stunning, I’ve been wanting that exact one too. I wonder if they sprayed it with febreeze or some such product. I have a mini Cabat that arrived very stinky too and has been airing out for at least 8 months now   And a shame about the hobo, in the pic the color and style look just, but sounds like its not a practical bag. Glad TRR took them back, it can be tricky with their final sale policies. And the relisted Nodini mentions nothing about odor!


----------



## piosavsfan

jbags07 said:


> Thats too bad!  That Nodini is stunning, I’ve been wanting that exact one too. I wonder if they sprayed it with febreeze or some such product. I have a mini Cabat that arrived very stinky too and has been airing out for at least 8 months now   And a shame about the hobo, in the pic the color and style look just, but sounds like its not a practical bag. Glad TRR took them back, it can be tricky with their final sale policies. And the relisted Nodini mentions nothing about odor!


I considered keeping the Nodini to see if it will air out because I really liked it otherwise, but I didn't want to take the chance that it will continue smelling just because it was so strong. There might have been some smoke smell mixed in.


----------



## jbags07

piosavsfan said:


> I considered keeping the Nodini to see if it will air out because I really liked it otherwise, but I didn't want to take the chance that it will continue smelling just because it was so strong. There might have been some smoke smell mixed in.


Another will come along, they pop up occasionally. Better to wait for one with no odor, just in case. I bet Modern Leather would do a good job though, cleaning it up and getting the smell out.


----------



## JenJBS

jbags07 said:


> Wishing a Merry Christmas to all BVettes
> …..and may 2022 bring much health and happiness to all….and may it also bring some great new designs  that reflect the BV heritage we love so much, and entice some of the BVettes back to the brand and to this Forum



Merry Christmas, dear friend!


----------



## V0N1B2

Merry Christmas Eve dolls. Santa is coming soon. We had a great dinner tonight, and yes I did drink the whole bottle of Bottega Prosecco.


----------



## muchstuff

V0N1B2 said:


> Merry Christmas Eve dolls. Santa is coming soon. We had a great dinner tonight, and yes I did drink the whole bottle of Bottega Prosecco.
> View attachment 5280948


Best of the season to you V0N!


----------



## grietje

Happy holidays and much health and laughter in the new year


----------



## ksuromax

Merry Christmas, lovelies!!


----------



## Goobergumdrop

Sophie-Rose said:


> Does anyone have any info on the Lug boots? I’m thinking of purchasing a pair but the info I’ve found online is a little contradictory… some say size up, other say size down..
> so any help/info is welcome!!!
> Thanks!!


I would suggest going down half a size. I’m a solid 7.5 but took a size 7 in the lug boots


----------



## jbags07

Any thoughts on the crease in this bag?  I have not purchased it, but i am eyeing it hard. The crease puts me off. Can it ever be fixed or minimized? If its stuffed full when not in use? I appreciate any insights


----------



## indiaink

jbags07 said:


> Any thoughts on the crease in this bag?  I have not purchased it, but i am eyeing it hard. The crease puts me off. Can it ever be fixed or minimized? If its stuffed full when not in use? I appreciate any insights
> 
> View attachment 5282531
> View attachment 5282532


Nope, it's creased. Stuffing it wouldn't fix, but stuffing AND weighing it down would ... eventually. And that wouldn't be good for the rest of the bag. This is a prime example of why one stores their bags in the correct way.


----------



## jbags07

indiaink said:


> Nope, it's creased. Stuffing it wouldn't fix, but stuffing AND weighing it down would ... eventually. And that wouldn't be good for the rest of the bag. This is a prime example of why one stores their bags in the correct way.


Thank you for your input. Such a beautiful bag, but that crease really ruins the look. Shame they did not store it properly, i will pass on it, sigh.


----------



## indiaink

jbags07 said:


> Thank you for your input. Such a beautiful bag, but that crease really ruins the look. Shame they did not store it properly, i will pass on it, sigh.


Yeah, it's like your brother-in-law showing up to Christmas brunch after an all-nighter, am I right? Poor bag. LOL.


----------



## jbags07

indiaink said:


> Yeah, it's like your brother-in-law showing up to Christmas brunch after an all-nighter, am I right? Poor bag. LOL.


Yup. Exactly.   Poor thing is a hot mess!


----------



## muchstuff

Scene from the front porch...


----------



## Nibb

.


----------



## Nibb

muchstuff said:


> Scene from the front porch...
> 
> View attachment 5284648


Whoa! Beautiful, but a ton of snow.


----------



## muchstuff

Nibb said:


> Whoa! Beautiful, but a ton of snow.


Yeah we've had a week of well below average temperatures and quite a bit of snow. Nice and dry and crunchy, great powder but very cold. It'll turn next week into the inevitable Vancouver slush but for now we're out walking whenever possible!


----------



## Nibb

muchstuff said:


> Yeah we've had a week of well below average temperatures and quite a bit of snow. Nice and dry and crunchy, great powder but very cold. It'll turn next week into the inevitable Vancouver slush but for now we're out walking whenever possible!


Enjoy while it lasts. Happy New Year!


----------



## muchstuff

Nibb said:


> Enjoy while it lasts. Happy New Year!


Right back at ya! Staying in and binge watching The Witcher with DD#2. Any plans?


----------



## Nibb

muchstuff said:


> Right back at ya! Staying in and binge watching The Witcher with DD#2. Any plans?


Home! Cook some meals & stream some movies. I feel like we have been driving for months visiting people and places we couldn’t go durning lockdown. Last stop was Carmel by the sea for Christmas at Dad’s. Happy and grateful to sorta being back to normal for however long it lasts. Have fun with DD#2 I’ll have to check out The Witcher.


----------



## muchstuff

Nibb said:


> Home! Cook some meals & stream some movies. I feel like we have been driving for months visiting people and places we couldn’t go durning lockdown. Last stop was Carmel by the sea for Christmas at Dad’s. Happy and grateful to sorta being back to normal for however long it lasts. Have fun with DD#2 I’ll have to check out The Witcher.


We've still not been visiting other than my kids coming over so it's been pretty quiet. Enjoy your down time!


----------



## jbags07

muchstuff said:


> Scene from the front porch...
> 
> View attachment 5284648


This is just       Thank u for sharing. What a beautiful pic!  Makes me miss the snow. Its been in the 70s here everyday, and i don’t miss the cold of New England, but this, its giving me pause  happy new year @muchstuff, and all the BVettes!


----------



## muchstuff

jbags07 said:


> This is just       Thank u for sharing. What a beautiful pic!  Makes me miss the snow. Its been in the 70s here everyday, and i don’t miss the cold of New England, but this, its giving me pause  happy new year @muchstuff, and all the BVettes!


Happy New Year to you too! Apparently the west coast is in for colder and snowier conditions than usual for January/February, we'll see if the Farmer's Almanac is right!


----------



## indiaink

Happy New Year! This photo of Zoey about sums it up today for the Twin Cities - it's negative 8 and not expected to get much warmer today. Get your cuddle on!


----------



## V0N1B2

Good morning dolls!





Happy New Year! Hope everyone had a good evening. 2022 better not suck.


----------



## JenJBS

indiaink said:


> Happy New Year! This photo of Zoey about sums it up today for the Twin Cities - it's negative 8 and not expected to get much warmer today. Get your cuddle on!
> 
> View attachment 5285532



Hi, Zoey!


----------



## jbags07

muchstuff said:


> Happy New Year to you too! Apparently the west coast is in for colder and snowier conditions than usual for January/February, we'll see if the Farmer's Almanac is right!


Its usually more right then wrong i think. Sounds like a long winter coming….


----------



## muchstuff

jbags07 said:


> Its usually more right then wrong i think. Sounds like a long winter coming….


More snow tomorrow night apparently…


----------



## jbags07

indiaink said:


> Happy New Year! This photo of Zoey about sums it up today for the Twin Cities - it's negative 8 and not expected to get much warmer today. Get your cuddle on!
> 
> View attachment 5285532



too sweet 


V0N1B2 said:


> Good morning dolls!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy New Year! Hope everyone had a good evening. 2022 better not suck.



lol love this. Here’s to a fabulous 2022


----------



## jbags07

muchstuff said:


> More snow tomorrow night apparently…


Bless you. My blood has thinned sufficiently that i could not live in cold and snow again   2 days ago i was wearing shorts…it was low 60s today and i bundled up…..will take all the pretty snowy pix tho, post away when the storm hits!


----------



## jbags07

This looks to me like it might be the same book, just released with different covers?  Anyone know for sure? I just purchased the white one on ebay and just curious if they are in fact different…


----------



## V0N1B2

jbags07 said:


> This looks to me like it might be the same book, just released with different covers?  Anyone know for sure? I just purchased the white one on ebay and just curious if they are in fact different…
> 
> View attachment 5288194
> View attachment 5288193


No. They aren’t the same. The Art of Collaboration one is about Tomas Maier/Bottega’s collaboration with photographers for their seasonal advertising campaigns.


----------



## jbags07

V0N1B2 said:


> No. They aren’t the same. The Art of Collaboration one is about Tomas Maier/Bottega’s collaboration with photographers for their seasonal advertising campaigns.


Thank u V0N! I saw a listing for the brown one and it said The Art of Collaboration on the listing so i wasn’t sure. I appreciate you clarifying it


----------



## jeune_fille

I can't believe it @jbags07 , looks like we are on the same radar! The white book is currently on my cart on Amazon. I am buying the used book as well. The book with intrecciato cover however disappeared because someone else bought it.


----------



## muchstuff

jbags07 said:


> Bless you. My blood has thinned sufficiently that i could not live in cold and snow again   2 days ago i was wearing shorts…it was low 60s today and i bundled up…..will take all the pretty snowy pix tho, post away when the storm hits!



Snowing again tonight…more pics soon!


----------



## jbags07

jeune_fille said:


> I can't believe it @jbags07 , looks like we are on the same radar! The white book is currently on my cart on Amazon. I am buying the used book as well. The book with intrecciato cover however disappeared because someone else bought it.


Thats too funny. Same wavelength we are on    I ordered the white book yesterday on ebay, and bought the brown one on poshmark. There are a few brown ones on ebay, i will link them below, since someone snagged the one in your amazon cart.  Keep looking tho if these do not appeal to you. Both books i ordered are new and still in plastic wrap, and the sellers accepted my offers on both.  So new ones pop up on these sites, for reasonable amounts….I am very excited to get them….hope u can add both to your collection as well  









						Bottega Veneta Books used  | eBay
					

Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Bottega Veneta Books used at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



					www.ebay.com
				












						Bottega Veneta: Art of Collaboration  | eBay
					

Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Bottega Veneta: Art of Collaboration at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



					www.ebay.com
				













						Bottega Veneta When Your Own Initials Are Enough Hardcover with Slipcase 9780847837885 | eBay
					

Excellent pre-owned condition. ~11" x 12" x 2".



					www.ebay.com
				













						Bottega Veneta by Tomas Maier (2012, Hardcover) Photo Collection book   | eBay
					

Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Bottega Veneta by Tomas Maier (2012, Hardcover) Photo Collection book  at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



					www.ebay.com


----------



## jbags07

muchstuff said:


> Snowing again tonight…more pics soon!


Good grief!  I hope you are all stocked up on food? So you can stay home and stay warm?  So magical to watch the snow fall….would love to see pix


----------



## muchstuff

jbags07 said:


> Good grief!  I hope you are all stocked up on food? So you can stay home and stay warm?  So magical to watch the snow fall….would love to see pix


Ok so only a couple inches but we have a monster coming in tonight. Somewhere between 20-30 cm predicted. That’s a lot for the west coast. I think I’ll just park the car for the next day or two!


----------



## jbags07

muchstuff said:


> Ok so only a couple inches but we have a monster coming in tonight. Somewhere between 20-30 cm predicted. That’s a lot for the west coast. I think I’ll just park the car for the next day or two!


Woooowww thats a lot of snow!  Looking forward to pix


----------



## jeune_fille

jbags07 said:


> Thats too funny. Same wavelength we are on    I ordered the white book yesterday on ebay, and bought the brown one on poshmark. There are a few brown ones on ebay, i will link them below, since someone snagged the one in your amazon cart.  Keep looking tho if these do not appeal to you. Both books i ordered are new and still in plastic wrap, and the sellers accepted my offers on both.  So new ones pop up on these sites, for reasonable amounts….I am very excited to get them….hope u can add both to your collection as well
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bottega Veneta Books used  | eBay
> 
> 
> Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Bottega Veneta Books used at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!
> 
> 
> 
> www.ebay.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bottega Veneta: Art of Collaboration  | eBay
> 
> 
> Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Bottega Veneta: Art of Collaboration at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!
> 
> 
> 
> www.ebay.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bottega Veneta When Your Own Initials Are Enough Hardcover with Slipcase 9780847837885 | eBay
> 
> 
> Excellent pre-owned condition. ~11" x 12" x 2".
> 
> 
> 
> www.ebay.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bottega Veneta by Tomas Maier (2012, Hardcover) Photo Collection book   | eBay
> 
> 
> Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Bottega Veneta by Tomas Maier (2012, Hardcover) Photo Collection book  at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!
> 
> 
> 
> www.ebay.com



Thank you sooo much!


----------



## atoizzard5

Hi everyone! Wanted to share that I just purchased the BV black palmellato “belt bag” from fashionphile. I was looking for a sleek but casual black bag, and I really like the hardware and low key look of this style. I won’t be using it as a belt bag but rather a crossbody style, as seen in the video below. I believe DL based it on this bag? https://www.tradesy.com/i/bottega-v...585432-black-leather-cross-body-bag/30456227/

I also don’t carry much so the size is perfect for me. I tried the Gucci 1955- it is lovely but a bit bigger than what I was looking for plus this BV bag was a fraction of the price. Hoping it works for me!



I was also trying to grab this mini tote ($325!) but it sold out before I could get it: https://www.fashionphile.com/p/bottega-veneta-nappa-intrecciato-mini-shopper-tote-ebano-789000 I have been searching for one ever since @Euclase shared her lovely forest green version! The search continues


----------



## V0N1B2

Since @muchstuff might be buried waist deep in snow,





(which isn’t really that hard to believe since I’m pretty sure she fits in the palm of my hand  ), I’ll pass along a photo of my (6min) commute to work this morning. It was a balmy -13c and snowing lightly.


*I live about 2hrs north of muchstuff*


----------



## muchstuff

V0N1B2 said:


> Since @muchstuff might be buried waist deep in snow,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (which isn’t really that hard to believe since I’m pretty sure she fits in the palm of my hand  ), I’ll pass along a photo of my (6min) commute to work this morning. It was a balmy -13c and snowing lightly.
> View attachment 5289874
> 
> *I live about 2hrs north of muchstuff*


@V0N neglects to mention she can walk out her door and spend the day skiing (although golf and cocktails appear to be her game  ). Here we were this morning when I went out to stock up the bird feeders...


----------



## indiaink

V0N1B2 said:


> Since @muchstuff might be buried waist deep in snow,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (which isn’t really that hard to believe since I’m pretty sure she fits in the palm of my hand  ), I’ll pass along a photo of my (6min) commute to work this morning. It was a balmy -13c and snowing lightly.
> View attachment 5289874
> 
> *I live about 2hrs north of muchstuff*


6 minute commute? What, ya rent a hotel room or somethin'?


----------



## indiaink

muchstuff said:


> @V0N neglects to mention she can walk out her door and spend the day skiing (although golf and cocktails appear to be her game  ). Here we were this morning when I went out to stock up the bird feeders...
> 
> View attachment 5289881


Beautiful neighborhood!


----------



## Euclase

atoizzard5 said:


> Hi everyone! Wanted to share that I just purchased the BV black palmellato “belt bag” from fashionphile. I was looking for a sleek but casual black bag, and I really like the hardware and low key look of this style. I won’t be using it as a belt bag but rather a crossbody style, as seen in the video below. I believe DL based it on this bag? https://www.tradesy.com/i/bottega-v...585432-black-leather-cross-body-bag/30456227/
> 
> I also don’t carry much so the size is perfect for me. I tried the Gucci 1955- it is lovely but a bit bigger than what I was looking for plus this BV bag was a fraction of the price. Hoping it works for me!
> 
> 
> 
> I was also trying to grab this mini tote ($325!) but it sold out before I could get it: https://www.fashionphile.com/p/bottega-veneta-nappa-intrecciato-mini-shopper-tote-ebano-789000 I have been searching for one ever since @Euclase shared her lovely forest green version! The search continues




Oh that Palmellato is really cute!  Let us know how you like it. 

I discovered the mini tote on Tradesy, but I went to the source (seller info at the bottom of the listing), eLady Globazone and bought it through them.  It knocked like $300 (USD) off the price shown on Tradesy!  They have all sorts of pretty TM-era bags from Japan, with styles that are relatively unusual in the US.  Good luck with your search!


----------



## jbags07

muchstuff said:


> @V0N neglects to mention she can walk out her door and spend the day skiing (although golf and cocktails appear to be her game  ). Here we were this morning when I went out to stock up the bird feeders...
> 
> View attachment 5289881


WOW. This looks like a postcard. Beautiful!  And did you do any skiing around the Hood today?


----------



## jbags07

V0N1B2 said:


> Since @muchstuff might be buried waist deep in snow,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (which isn’t really that hard to believe since I’m pretty sure she fits in the palm of my hand  ), I’ll pass along a photo of my (6min) commute to work this morning. It was a balmy -13c and snowing lightly.
> View attachment 5289874
> 
> *I live about 2hrs north of muchstuff*


You guys are made of tough stuff to live there   Gorgeous pic!


----------



## muchstuff

jbags07 said:


> WOW. This looks like a postcard. Beautiful!  And did you do any skiing around the Hood today?


Aside from attending to my very hungry birds I've stayed in today.   With the rain we're getting today on top of the low temperatures it's rapidly turning into a skating rink out there! Tomorrow we'll be trying to thaw out the cars enough to warm them up and get that frozen layer of snow off of them...thankfully I don't have to be anywhere for the next few days!

I slipped last week and fell hard on one knee so I'm still limping around. Really don't want to risk another fall, I have to get back to working out, I've slacked off enormously over the holidays.


----------



## jbags07

muchstuff said:


> Aside from attending to my very hungry birds I've stayed in today.   With the rain we're getting today on top of the low temperatures it's rapidly turning into a skating rink out there! Tomorrow we'll be trying to thaw out the cars enough to warm them up and get that frozen layer of snow off of them...thankfully I don't have to be anywhere for the next few days!
> 
> I slipped last week and fell hard on one knee so I'm still limping around. Really don't want to risk another fall, I have to get back to working out, I've slacked off enormously over the holidays.


Stay inside until that ice is gone! Except to feed the birdies  Be careful, Don’t risk another fall….hope your knee starts feeling better soon …… good to just stay home if you don’t have to be anywhere, until things thaw and melt a bit. Such a pretty view you have, a winter wonderland!


----------



## muchstuff

jbags07 said:


> Stay inside until that ice is gone! Except to feed the birdies  Be careful, Don’t risk another fall….hope your knee starts feeling better soon …… good to just stay home if you don’t have to be anywhere, until things thaw and melt a bit. Such a pretty view you have, a winter wonderland!


Thanks! The birds need a lot of help this winter, the weather extremes we've had in the past year have been really hard on them, poor babies.


----------



## jbags07

muchstuff said:


> Thanks! The birds need a lot of help this winter, the weather extremes we've had in the past year have been really hard on them, poor babies.


They appreciate it. We always get the same birds coming back, so the ones around you know they will be fed…it tough on them in winter….


----------



## muchstuff

jbags07 said:


> They appreciate it. We always get the same birds coming back, so the ones around you know they will be fed…it tough on them in winter….


We get a pretty good variety of birds as well.


----------



## jbags07

muchstuff said:


> We get a pretty good variety of birds as well.


Its wonderful to watch them….we actually just had to stop filling the feeders for now….we have a hawk problem, and i guess bird feeders attract the hawks (they like to go after the birds)…..we have 3 small dogs under 5 pounds, 2 are puppies, and we can’t let them chase each other around in the fenced yard now. So bird feeding is halted for now.


----------



## muchstuff

jbags07 said:


> Its wonderful to watch them….we actually just had to stop filling the feeders for now….we have a hawk problem, and i guess bird feeders attract the hawks (they like to go after the birds)…..we have 3 small dogs under 5 pounds, 2 are puppies, and we can’t let them chase each other around in the fenced yard now. So bird feeding is halted for now.


There’s always something, we keep having to discourage some very predatory neighbour cats!


----------



## V0N1B2

jbags07 said:


> You guys are made of tough stuff to live there   Gorgeous pic!


@muchstuff is much tougher than I am, I suspect. Her area gets less than one percent of the snow we get but 5cm of snow down there and it’s literally “Pandamonium!”






Buses don’t run, the mail doesn’t get delivered, everything shuts down. It’s crazy. There is zero preparedness by the city, it rains, then freezes, then snows, then rains again and freezes…
I time my visits to the city by the weather forecast. I’ll drive in a blizzard at home but if there’s a chance of 2cm of snow falling in the city?


----------



## muchstuff

V0N1B2 said:


> @muchstuff is much tougher than I am, I suspect. Her area gets less than one percent of the snow we get but 5cm of snow down there and it’s literally “Pandamonium!”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Buses don’t run, the mail doesn’t get delivered, everything shuts down. It’s crazy. There is zero preparedness by the city, it rains, then freezes, then snows, then rains again and freezes…
> I time my visits to the city by the weather forecast. I’ll drive in a blizzard at home but if there’s a chance of 2cm of snow falling in the city?


No mail today!  I do cut the city some slack though, with the amount of snow we generally get it wouldn’t pay to have the amount of road clearing and snow moving equipment places that get snow on a regular basis would have. Plus we get that nasty ice under snow layer that makes driving a challenge. Add the fact that people seem to have to relearn how to drive in the white stuff every year…


----------



## V0N1B2

muchstuff said:


> No mail today!  I do cut the city some slack though, with the amount of snow we generally get it wouldn’t pay to have the amount of road clearing and snow moving equipment places that get snow on a regular basis would have. Plus we get that nasty ice under snow layer that makes driving a challenge. Add the fact that people seem to have to relearn how to drive in the white stuff every year…


I get a bang out of the people from back East (or even AB) who think lower mainland drivers can't drive in the snow - yes, there are people who follow too close, don't clear their roof and windows, think that their SUV with high performance summer tires can plow through anything - but mostly it's "the snow".
It ain't Saskatchewan, and it isn't the snow and road conditions you get in Ontario. It's generally wet sloppy snow that freezes on contact, usually on an already iced up pavement.
I took a pic from my office on Tuesday of four buses (you can only see two of them in the photo) that were stuck. They sat there for hours, wheels just spinning on that Vancouver "snow" trying to move. What looks like slush on the roads is actually frozen. Ugh, what a mess!


PS: how come there's always a shortage of shovels in the winter and fans on the summer?
Also: did buddy manage to dig out his white Miata across the street from you? (at least I think it looked like a Miata)


----------



## muchstuff

V0N1B2 said:


> I get a bang out of the people from back East (or even AB) who think lower mainland drivers can't drive in the snow - yes, there are people who follow too close, don't clear their roof and windows, think that their SUV with high performance summer tires can plow through anything - but mostly it's "the snow".
> It ain't Saskatchewan, and it isn't the snow and road conditions you get in Ontario. It's generally wet sloppy snow that freezes on contact, usually on an already iced up pavement.
> I took a pic from my office on Tuesday of four buses (you can only see two of them in the photo) that were stuck. They sat there for hours, wheels just spinning on that Vancouver "snow" trying to move. What looks like slush on the roads is actually frozen. Ugh, what a mess!
> View attachment 5290301
> 
> PS: how come there's always a shortage of shovels in the winter and fans on the summer?


The other shortage? Hummingbird feeder warmers! (Lucky I bought mine in the fall). This week’s a doozy for weather, snow and now freezing rain. It’s going to warm up in a few days but everything’s a solid sheet of ice right now.


----------



## atoizzard5

Euclase said:


> Oh that Palmellato is really cute!  Let us know how you like it.
> 
> I discovered the mini tote on Tradesy, but I went to the source (seller info at the bottom of the listing), eLady Globazone and bought it through them.  It knocked like $300 (USD) off the price shown on Tradesy!  They have all sorts of pretty TM-era bags from Japan, with styles that are relatively unusual in the US.  Good luck with your search!



Thank you so much! I’ll definitely report back on the palmellato bag. I was interested in the Loewe mini gate as well but the strap is not adjustable so hoping this one works out!

thank you for the tip!! They have so many nice pieces. I’ll definitely keep checking their shop. How are you enjoying your bag? They have an ebano one listed now but I think I’d like to try out a nice colour in the mini tote.


----------



## Euclase

atoizzard5 said:


> Thank you so much! I’ll definitely report back on the palmellato bag. I was interested in the Loewe mini gate as well but the strap is not adjustable so hoping this one works out!
> 
> thank you for the tip!! They have so many nice pieces. I’ll definitely keep checking their shop. How are you enjoying your bag? They have an ebano one listed now but I think I’d like to try out a nice colour in the mini tote.


I’m really enjoying it! It’s such an easy and lightweight bag, and the leather is so silky. We had several gloomy rainy days recently, so for those I carried my cervo loops, but as soon as the sun was back out, I switched back to the mini tote. I’ll have to post a car portrait soon.

I agree with you about getting one in a fun color! I’d seen the ebano ones before but that green was irresistible.
I’ll keep my eyes open for another mini and let you know if I spot one.


----------



## jbags07

V0N1B2 said:


> @muchstuff is much tougher than I am, I suspect. Her area gets less than one percent of the snow we get but 5cm of snow down there and it’s literally “Pandamonium!”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Buses don’t run, the mail doesn’t get delivered, everything shuts down. It’s crazy. There is zero preparedness by the city, it rains, then freezes, then snows, then rains again and freezes…
> I time my visits to the city by the weather forecast. I’ll drive in a blizzard at home but if there’s a chance of 2cm of snow falling in the city?


I am in stitches     These images will stay in my head all day lol


----------



## jbags07

muchstuff said:


> The other shortage? Hummingbird feeder warmers! (Lucky I bought mine in the fall). This week’s a doozy for weather, snow and now freezing rain. It’s going to warm up in a few days but everything’s a solid sheet of ice right now.
> 
> View attachment 5290304


Awesome pic!  
Hummingbird warmers!  Who knew such things existed!


----------



## Euclase

muchstuff said:


> The other shortage? Hummingbird feeder warmers! (Lucky I bought mine in the fall). This week’s a doozy for weather, snow and now freezing rain. It’s going to warm up in a few days but everything’s a solid sheet of ice right now.
> 
> View attachment 5290304


I love feeding hummingbirds too! Have you seen the little straw hummingbird houses for sale online? I’m tempted to get some. Maybe they’d be good to shelter the birds during snowy weather?


----------



## muchstuff

Euclase said:


> I love feeding hummingbirds too! Have you seen the little straw hummingbird houses for sale online? I’m tempted to get some. Maybe they’d be good to shelter the birds during snowy weather?





jbags07 said:


> Awesome pic!
> Hummingbird warmers!  Who knew such things existed!


Just a little plastic pot with a small light bulb that attaches to the bottom of the feeder, they work quite well but not when the temperature really dips. On those nights I just bring the feeders in and get up before it gets light to put them back out.
@Euclase I haven't seen the straw houses, I would imagine any shelter would help! Our local wild life shelter said they received 54 hummingbirds over the cold snap whereas last year at the same time they received 4. Always remember to keep thawed water out too, one of the big problems for them in the cold of winter is dehydration.


----------



## Evergreen602

muchstuff said:


> The other shortage? Hummingbird feeder warmers! (Lucky I bought mine in the fall). This week’s a doozy for weather, snow and now freezing rain. It’s going to warm up in a few days but everything’s a solid sheet of ice right now.
> 
> View attachment 5290304


LOL - I lived in Seattle in 2006-2007, before remote work was an option.  The few times we got snow (maybe 3-4 times that winter?), I remember asking myself before getting ready to go to work "Is this worth my deductible?".  Pretty sure I saved myself thousands in body work by staying home.  I lived in a neighborhood with lots of steep hills!


----------



## V0N1B2

Evergreen602 said:


> LOL - I lived in Seattle in 2006-2007, before remote work was an option.  The few times we got snow (maybe 3-4 times that winter?), I remember asking myself before getting ready to go to work "Is this worth my deductible?".  Pretty sure I saved myself thousands in body work by staying home.  I lived in a neighborhood with lots of steep hills!


If you ever head back to Seattle for visits, give us a heads-up as a couple of us make the trip down (or over, for some) to visit another BVette pretty frequently. Before covid  I used to go down at least 3x/year.


----------



## indiaink

V0N1B2 said:


> If you ever head back to Seattle for visits, give us a heads-up as a couple of us make the trip down (or over, for some) to visit another BVette pretty frequently. Before covid  I used to go down at least 3x/year.


Gawd, now you’ve made me ‘homesick’. I was gonna go OVER for my birthday, but the airlines are making me nervous - with all the cancellations and fighting and what-not - I wouldn’t mind being stranded in Seattle, but my boss might get a bit upset. OH - the VIRUS? Yeah, that too.


----------



## jbags07

If anyone is pondering this Lido on FP, don’t buy it. I called to ask about the musty odor they disclosed in the details. The gal i spoke with was very helpful, and very honest. She said the moldy mildewy smell is very very strong and overwhelming, like it had been stored for a long time in a wet moldy basement, and the smell has really taken hold of the leather. What a shame, such a gorgeous work of art   



			https://www.fashionphile.com/p/bottega-veneta-metallic-intrecciato-tote-silver-842473


----------



## muchstuff

jbags07 said:


> If anyone is pondering this Lido on FP, don’t buy it. I called to ask about the musty odor they disclosed in the details. The gal i spoke with was very helpful, and very honest. She said the moldy mildewy smell is very very strong and overwhelming, like it had been stored for a long time in a wet moldy basement, and the smell has really taken hold of the leather. What a shame, such a gorgeous work of art
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.fashionphile.com/p/bottega-veneta-metallic-intrecciato-tote-silver-842473


All that and they're asking that price?


----------



## jbags07

muchstuff said:


> All that and they're asking that price?


I know,right!  She is going to see if they can reduce it. But even if it was super cheap, not sure Modern could do anything with it if its that bad. But that price! ‘Excellent’,condition


----------



## muchstuff

jbags07 said:


> I know,right!  She is going to see if they can reduce it. But even if it was super cheap, not sure Modern could do anything with it if its that bad. But that price! ‘Excellent’,condition


  I’m guessing that ultimately you could get the smell out but I think it would take lots of effort.


----------



## jbags07

muchstuff said:


> I’m guessing that ultimately you could get the smell out but I think it would take lots of effort.


Maybe. She said it was pretty intense. But for the right price, worth a try. But certainly not for 2k (including tax)!


----------



## Evergreen602

jbags07 said:


> If anyone is pondering this Lido on FP, don’t buy it. I called to ask about the musty odor they disclosed in the details. The gal i spoke with was very helpful, and very honest. She said the moldy mildewy smell is very very strong and overwhelming, like it had been stored for a long time in a wet moldy basement, and the smell has really taken hold of the leather. What a shame, such a gorgeous work of art
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.fashionphile.com/p/bottega-veneta-metallic-intrecciato-tote-silver-842473


Thanks for the warning.  I've had my on that one, but I'll definitely pass.


----------



## jbags07

Evergreen602 said:


> Thanks for the warning.  I've had my on that one, but I'll definitely pass.


Absolutely. Its a hassle to buy and return, and i doubt anyone would keep it, given the condition. Mold/mildew on that level is unhealthy. Yet its listed to be in ‘excellent condition’….


----------



## Evergreen602

jbags07 said:


> Absolutely. Its a hassle to buy and return, and i doubt anyone would keep it, given the condition. Mold/mildew on that level is unhealthy. Yet its listed to be in ‘excellent condition’….


My sense of smell is super strong.  What others might consider a mild odor is usually overwhelming for me.  Odors and perfume scents are a deal breaker here.


----------



## jbags07

Evergreen602 said:


> My sense of smell is super strong.  What others might consider a mild odor is usually overwhelming for me.  Odors and perfume scents are a deal breaker here.


I am sensitive too. There are a few bags that arrived with undisclosed odors that i kept, b/c i wanted the bags so much. One had a mild musty odor, and after 6 months of airing it out and those charcoal bags zipped inside, the odor is gone. My Paille Nuvolato Veneta arrived from FP with a very bad undisclosed musty odor. I kept it b/c its so rare, and i plan to send it to Modern to see what they can do with it. Hoping they can get the smell out, or maybe just replace the lining. So that is always an option if the odor isn’t in the leather itself…


----------



## ka3na20

Has anyone been to a New Year Gifting Event from BV?


----------



## piosavsfan

You guys I'm so excited! I received a blue floral embroidered Nodini today and it's gorgeous and in like new condition. I really wanted either a blue or a pink. I bought the pink recently but had to return it because it smelled terrible. I'm so glad I found the blue, I like it even more than the pink.


----------



## dolali

piosavsfan said:


> You guys I'm so excited! I received a blue floral embroidered Nodini today and it's gorgeous and in like new condition. I really wanted either a blue or a pink. I bought the pink recently but had to return it because it smelled terrible. I'm so glad I found the blue, I like it even more than the pink.
> View attachment 5309251



Gorgeous bag! All those details are lovely


----------



## Euclase

piosavsfan said:


> You guys I'm so excited! I received a blue floral embroidered Nodini today and it's gorgeous and in like new condition. I really wanted either a blue or a pink. I bought the pink recently but had to return it because it smelled terrible. I'm so glad I found the blue, I like it even more than the pink.
> View attachment 5309251


Aww, congrats! It’s such a happy bag!


----------



## grietje

piosavsfan said:


> You guys I'm so excited! I received a blue floral embroidered Nodini today and it's gorgeous and in like new condition. I really wanted either a blue or a pink. I bought the pink recently but had to return it because it smelled terrible. I'm so glad I found the blue, I like it even more than the pink.
> View attachment 5309251


Lovely!  I have this same color way in the small shoulder bag.  It’s very sweet.  I have the Nodini in the Mink colorway.


----------



## whateve

piosavsfan said:


> You guys I'm so excited! I received a blue floral embroidered Nodini today and it's gorgeous and in like new condition. I really wanted either a blue or a pink. I bought the pink recently but had to return it because it smelled terrible. I'm so glad I found the blue, I like it even more than the pink.
> View attachment 5309251


It's gorgeous!


----------



## ksuromax

piosavsfan said:


> You guys I'm so excited! I received a blue floral embroidered Nodini today and it's gorgeous and in like new condition. I really wanted either a blue or a pink. I bought the pink recently but had to return it because it smelled terrible. I'm so glad I found the blue, I like it even more than the pink.
> View attachment 5309251


fantastic score! big congrats!


----------



## jbags07

piosavsfan said:


> You guys I'm so excited! I received a blue floral embroidered Nodini today and it's gorgeous and in like new condition. I really wanted either a blue or a pink. I bought the pink recently but had to return it because it smelled terrible. I'm so glad I found the blue, I like it even more than the pink.
> View attachment 5309251


So glad you found another, and in a color you love even more. Its just beautiful in blue


----------



## Kimbashop

piosavsfan said:


> You guys I'm so excited! I received a blue floral embroidered Nodini today and it's gorgeous and in like new condition. I really wanted either a blue or a pink. I bought the pink recently but had to return it because it smelled terrible. I'm so glad I found the blue, I like it even more than the pink.
> View attachment 5309251


Congratulations on this gorgeous bag! I love the details. I'm a big Nodini fan.


----------



## medha

Yesterday I was in the boutique, just to say "Hello" to my SA I know now for years and he handed me over the christmas VIP gift, which was delivered too late for christmas , a litte green hot water bottle whith hand-knitted cover in parakeet. Very nice and cute. And I was wondering at christmas time, if there won't be a little gift this year...


----------



## _Moravia_

medha said:


> Yesterday I was in the boutique, just to say "Hello" to my SA I know now for years and he handed me over the christmas VIP gift, which was delivered too late for christmas , a litte green hot water bottle whith hand-knitted cover in parakeet. Very nice and cute. And I was wondering at christmas time, if there won't be a little gift this year...



I received mine late this year as well (a beach towel). @medha (or any other TPFrs) have you ever received a VIP gift at any other time during the year? I've only ever received something at Christmas time.


----------



## jbags07

Can i use this lanyard on the outside/wrapped around, my Venetas, Lidos, Cestas, etc, that have the brunito hardware? Or will the gold clash too much with the brunito? Opinions would be very much appreciated!  I have been hunting lanyards and they are very hard to find…..

Edited to add; I use the lanyards to hang my BV bag charms, all of which have brunito hardware….


----------



## Euclase

jbags07 said:


> Can i use this lanyard on the outside/wrapped around, my Venetas, Lidos, Cestas, etc, that have the brunito hardware? Or will the gold clash too much with the brunito? Opinions would be very much appreciated!  I have been hunting lanyards and they are very hard to find…..
> 
> Edited to add; I use the lanyards to hang my BV bag charms, all of which have brunito hardware….
> 
> View attachment 5317427


Oh yeah, I think it's A-OK to mix it up with Brunito.


----------



## jbags07

Euclase said:


> Oh yeah, I think it's A-OK to mix it up with Brunito.


Thank you


----------



## loves

My store was very good to me. Christmas was a beautiful bouquet, a limited edition display piece and a bath towel. Chinese New Year was lovely too, was gifted a bathrobe, towel and orange tulips. Then the only other time would be on my birthday.


----------



## jbags07

Another question if anyone has thoughts on this…..

Is the Nappa Velours treatment very wintry looking? I now have 3 bags in this treatment, as i just love it. But i am on the GA coast, and we are often in Fl too….so the only ‘winter’ months per se are Jan/Feb. i feel like i can pull off the 2 Venetas most months except maybe June-Sept (maxi Nero Velours and large Maroon Velours)….but the large Nero Velours Cabat is pretty wintry looking due to its size….will it look funny to use in my warmish climate ? Thank you for any feedback.

this is a photo i found on the Cabat thread, mine is more broken in with some slouch.and i don’t have a good pic I’ve taken yet…


----------



## muchstuff

jbags07 said:


> Another question if anyone has thoughts on this…..
> 
> Is the Nappa Velours treatment very wintry looking? I now have 3 bags in this treatment, as i just love it. But i am on the GA coast, and we are often in Fl too….so the only ‘winter’ months per se are Jan/Feb. i feel like i can pull off the 2 Venetas most months except maybe June-Sept (maxi Nero Velours and large Maroon Velours)….but the large Nero Velours Cabat is pretty wintry looking due to its size….will it look funny to use in my warmish climate ? Thank you for any feedback.
> 
> this is a photo i found on the Cabat thread, mine is more broken in with some slouch.and i don’t have a good pic I’ve taken yet…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5323507


Since most of my bags are either black, grey, or dark brown, I don't think seasonally that much (helps that Vancouver is only truly hot for July/August). I dunno, if you wear black year around it might work. I could see potential with a black sleeveless top and tailored shorts for instance.


----------



## jbags07

muchstuff said:


> Since most of my bags are either black, grey, or dark brown, I don't think seasonally that much (helps that Vancouver is only truly hot for July/August). I dunno, if you wear black year around it might work. I could see potential with a black sleeveless top and tailored shorts for instance.


I am kind of in the opposite situation lol, weather wise. Only 2 months of coldish. I wear a lot of black, except june-august. So the rest of the year, you think i can carry off the velour? If you think i can swing it with a black top/khaki shirts for example (which i can picture it with too!)….Its not so much the color, but that the velour mimics velvet so much, which is definitely wintry. Thats my only concern. Otherwise, gah….this velours treatment is


----------



## muchstuff

jbags07 said:


> I am kind of in the opposite situation lol, weather wise. Only 2 months of coldish. I wear a lot of black, except june-august. So the rest of the year, you think i can carry off the velour? If you think i can swing it with a black top/khaki shirts for example (which i can picture it with too!)….Its not so much the color, but that the velour mimics velvet so much, which is definitely wintry. Thats my only concern. Otherwise, gah….this velours treatment is


But it’s only part velour. There’s a fair amount of leather too.


----------



## JenJBS

jbags07 said:


> I am kind of in the opposite situation lol, weather wise. Only 2 months of coldish. I wear a lot of black, except june-august. So the rest of the year, you think i can carry off the velour? If you think i can swing it with a black top/khaki shirts for example (which i can picture it with too!)….Its not so much the color, but that the velour mimics velvet so much, which is definitely wintry. Thats my only concern. Otherwise, gah….this velours treatment is



Other than maybe late June through August I think it would be fine.


----------



## Evergreen602

jbags07 said:


> I am kind of in the opposite situation lol, weather wise. Only 2 months of coldish. I wear a lot of black, except june-august. So the rest of the year, you think i can carry off the velour? If you think i can swing it with a black top/khaki shirts for example (which i can picture it with too!)….Its not so much the color, but that the velour mimics velvet so much, which is definitely wintry. Thats my only concern. Otherwise, gah….this velours treatment is


I'm sort of like you - I live in Arizona, so our couple of "cold" months are not really cold.  However, I love fall and winter fabrics and colors.  I would wear a bag like this easily from October - March.  It's a great way to enjoy a fall/winter material as opposed to burning up in a velour outfit when it's 80 degrees in November.  I would even wear it with white jeans on the warmer days.


----------



## jbags07

muchstuff said:


> But it’s only part velour. There’s a fair amount of leather too.


I was laser focused on the velour. You make a great point! More leather then velour…thank u for your insights   Feeling much better about just using them most of the year!


----------



## jbags07

JenJBS said:


> Other than maybe late June through August I think it would be fine.



Awesome! Thank you for your input, feeling much better now about using it most of the year 



Evergreen602 said:


> I'm sort of like you - I live in Arizona, so our couple of "cold" months are not really cold.  However, I love fall and winter fabrics and colors.  I would wear a bag like this easily from October - March.  It's a great way to enjoy a fall/winter material as opposed to burning up in a velour outfit when it's 80 degrees in November.  I would even wear it with white jeans on the warmer days.



You get it! Warmer climates can really affect what we can carry. I had some neat fur and shearling bags i sold when we moved South. Our couple of cold months aren’t very cold either, like you. High 60s today, windows open…… Like what you said, wear when its not ‘heat season’, and its A way to bring a little wintery feel to a lighter outfit. Love the idea of pairing it with white jeans too  I appreciated your insights


----------



## V0N1B2

Had a lengthy chat outside in the fabulous warm(ish) sunshine with the lovely @muchstuff today. 
Sorry dolls, no pics as we weren't even carrying BVs. It was so good to catch up  

Once this bish covid has kicked the bucket and effed right off, I think we should start planning another BV meetup. Late 2022 anyone?


----------



## Evergreen602

V0N1B2 said:


> Had a lengthy chat outside in the fabulous warm(ish) sunshine with the lovely @muchstuff today.
> Sorry dolls, no pics as we weren't even carrying BVs. It was so good to catch up
> 
> Once this bish covid has kicked the bucket and effed right off, I think we should start planning another BV meetup. Late 2022 anyone?


I love the idea of a BV meetup, and I hope I will be able to break away from everything then.


----------



## muchstuff

V0N1B2 said:


> Had a lengthy chat outside in the fabulous warm(ish) sunshine with the lovely @muchstuff today.
> Sorry dolls, no pics as we weren't even carrying BVs. It was so good to catch up
> 
> Once this bish covid has kicked the bucket and effed right off, I think we should start planning another BV meetup. Late 2022 anyone?


Lovely catching up with you. We were so busy talking we never did get our walk in.


----------



## grietje

A meet up would be fun!


----------



## JenJBS

V0N1B2 said:


> Had a lengthy chat outside in the fabulous warm(ish) sunshine with the lovely @muchstuff today.
> Sorry dolls, no pics as we weren't even carrying BVs. It was so good to catch up
> 
> Once this bish covid has kicked the bucket and effed right off, I think we should start planning another BV meetup. Late 2022 anyone?



Yes! Meet Up sounds wonderful!


----------



## jbags07

V0N1B2 said:


> Had a lengthy chat outside in the fabulous warm(ish) sunshine with the lovely @muchstuff today.
> Sorry dolls, no pics as we weren't even carrying BVs. It was so good to catch up
> 
> Once this bish covid has kicked the bucket and effed right off, I think we should start planning another BV meetup. Late 2022 anyone?


Sounds wonderful


----------



## Evergreen602

I have not been on here very much the past few weeks because they have been very difficult.  I lost my mom to ovarian cancer almost three weeks ago.  I miss her very much and my world has been shattered.  With her passing I inherited lots of responsibility.  Some of that responsibility is good, though.  I'm now dog mom to a sweet, stubborn and beautiful American Eskimo.  Because of her, I will need to find a new place to live in Arizona.  My 3rd floor apartment with no elevator is not ideal for a 10 year old dog who hates stairs and barks a lot.  A house with a yard is in my future, if I can find one in this crazy market.

I've gradually started coming back on the forum to get my mind off things.  I'm in my hometown, Dallas, and started doing things with friends again.  With my mother being a cancer patient, I was super cautious about going out and being around people, so I usually didn't.  Anyway, it was good to see friends and catch up over Tex Mex and margaritas.  I needed it more than I knew.

Yesterday during lunch, an old friend and I got on the topic of handbags.  Neither of us knew we both loved luxury handbags, except I've seen her carry Prada occasionally.  That lunch (and maybe the margaritas) led us to Highland Park Village so we could show each other our favorite non-BV bags.  The Dallas BV boutique is at a different shopping center.  However, I finally saw DL BV in the wild for the first time.  A Cammello Pouch and a Mini Pouch (Almond or another similar neutral).  It was a nice change from the typical LV and Chanel I see everywhere in Phoenix and Scottsdale.

Some of you know I recently purchased a hard to find bag on my wish list - the Espresso Metallic Intrecciato Cervo Baseball Hobo.  I have not yet seen it in person.  It was delivered to my office after I had to fly to Dallas.  My boyfriend just mailed it to me, so hopefully I will still have time to return it if does not meet expectation.  I will share photos soon.

Thanks to everyone for continuing the BV conversations.  It has provided some nice carefree reading at the end of some difficult days.


----------



## whateve

Evergreen602 said:


> I have not been on here very much the past few weeks because they have been very difficult.  I lost my mom to ovarian cancer almost three weeks ago.  I miss her very much and my world has been shattered.  With her passing I inherited lots of responsibility.  Some of that responsibility is good, though.  I'm now dog mom to a sweet, stubborn and beautiful American Eskimo.  Because of her, I will need to find a new place to live in Arizona.  My 3rd floor apartment with no elevator is not ideal for a 10 year old dog who hates stairs and barks a lot.  A house with a yard is in my future, if I can find one in this crazy market.
> 
> I've gradually started coming back on the forum to get my mind off things.  I'm in my hometown, Dallas, and started doing things with friends again.  With my mother being a cancer patient, I was super cautious about going out and being around people, so I usually didn't.  Anyway, it was good to see friends and catch up over Tex Mex and margaritas.  I needed it more than I knew.
> 
> Yesterday during lunch, an old friend and I got on the topic of handbags.  Neither of us knew we both loved luxury handbags, except I've seen her carry Prada occasionally.  That lunch (and maybe the margaritas) led us to Highland Park Village so we could show each other our favorite non-BV bags.  The Dallas BV boutique is at a different shopping center.  However, I finally saw DL BV in the wild for the first time.  A Cammello Pouch and a Mini Pouch (Almond or another similar neutral).  It was a nice change from the typical LV and Chanel I see everywhere in Phoenix and Scottsdale.
> 
> Some of you know I recently purchased a hard to find bag on my wish list - the Espresso Metallic Intrecciato Cervo Baseball Hobo.  I have not yet seen it in person.  It was delivered to my office after I had to fly to Dallas.  My boyfriend just mailed it to me, so hopefully I will still have time to return it if does not meet expectation.  I will share photos soon.
> 
> Thanks to everyone for continuing the BV conversations.  It has provided some nice carefree reading at the end of some difficult days.


I'm so sorry for your loss. I lost my mom to the same disease.


----------



## GoStanford

Evergreen602 said:


> I have not been on here very much the past few weeks because they have been very difficult.  I lost my mom to ovarian cancer almost three weeks ago.  I miss her very much and my world has been shattered.


I'm sending my condolences to you.  It's very hard to lose a parent, and it sounds like and your mom were very close.  Be gentle with yourself, especially in these early weeks and months after her passing, and I hope you continue to find some good distractions and ways to reconnect with your friends.


----------



## grietje

@Evergreen602 i am saddened for you.  I lost my mom to pancreatic cancer in 2018.  The disease prepared me intellectually —we had 8.5 months before she died.  But the sense of loss lingers.  Just last night I wished I could speak to her.

Give yourself lots of space to feel the loss. With cancer I think sometimes one thinks one is supposed to have come to terms with it because we ‘lived’ with the illness.  But the end is still the end and it’s really really sad.


----------



## Evergreen602

grietje said:


> @Evergreen602 i am saddened for you.  I lost my mom to pancreatic cancer in 2018.  The disease prepared me intellectually —we had 8.5 months before she died.  But the sense of loss lingers.  Just last night I wished I could speak to her.
> 
> Give yourself lots of space to feel the loss. With cancer I think sometimes one thinks one is supposed to have come to terms with it because we ‘lived’ with the illness.  But the end is still the end and it’s really really sad.


Thank you, @grietje.  I'm so sorry you lost your mom to pancreatic cancer.  We lost my aunt to that disease.  My mom was diagnosed in October 2018 at Stage IV.  She fought so hard.  Her doctor, nurses and I were shocked when she passed.  The day before, her doctor thought she had several weeks left, but it was really only a matter of hours.  I knew it was coming, but I don't think one is ever ready.

Dealing with the financial and legal aspects is hard enough, but the worst is not being able to pick up the phone and call her anymore.  I'll hear something and think I need call my mom and tell her about it, then realize I can no longer do that.


----------



## whateve

Evergreen602 said:


> Thank you, @grietje.  I'm so sorry you lost your mom to pancreatic cancer.  We lost my aunt to that disease.  My mom was diagnosed in October 2018 at Stage IV.  She fought so hard.  Her doctor, nurses and I were shocked when she passed.  The day before, her doctor thought she had several weeks left, but it was really only a matter of hours.  I knew it was coming, but I don't think one is ever ready.
> 
> Dealing with the financial and legal aspects is hard enough, but the worst is not being able to pick up the phone and call her anymore.  I'll hear something and think I need call my mom and tell her about it, then realize I can no longer do that.


I realized the same thing when my mom died. So often, I wanted to share something with her and couldn't. When covid hit, I was relieved that my parents didn't have to deal with it.


----------



## grietje

My father is still alive and he has suffered immensely since Mom’s passing. And I now see what a rock my mother was for him.  Often I look up at the sky and ask my mother how she managed him for 55 years! I also now see the role my mother played in our family.  As my sister said ‘Mom wasn’t the most nurturing. But she led the ship and at least made sure we were all on board.’

Ovarian cancer seems particularly cruel.  I lost my friend Janice to it and she was able to battle for years.  There were times we thought she might beat it but alas.


----------



## Evergreen602

whateve said:


> I realized the same thing when my mom died. So often, I wanted to share something with her and couldn't. When covid hit, I was relieved that my parents didn't have to deal with it.


My dad passed on Christmas morning 2019.  He had a rare disease that was a precursor to leukemia.  He became very ill in November 2019, suffered from an infection, kidney failure and his disease progressed into acute leukemia in the few days before he died.  If he had managed to overcome the infection, he would have still needed 24 hour care in a nursing home, and dialysis three days per week.  He was suffering, and ready to go.  As much as I miss him, I also think it was a blessing he never had to experience COVID.  Being locked in a nursing home unable to see us would have been torture for him.  I hate my mom had to experience COVID too.  Her desire to live was too strong to not take precautions, but at the same time she felt like she lost two years of her life.


----------



## Evergreen602

grietje said:


> My father is still alive and he has suffered immensely since Mom’s passing. And I now see what a rock my mother was for him.  Often I look up at the sky and ask my mother how she managed him for 55 years! I also now see the role my mother played in our family.  As my sister said ‘Mom wasn’t the most nurturing. But she led the ship and at least made sure we were all on board.’
> 
> Ovarian cancer seems particularly cruel.  I lost my friend Janice to it and she was able to battle for years.  There were times we thought she might beat it but alas.


I know losing my dad was hard for my mother.  My mom seemed to have beat cancer by Summer 2019, being placed on a chemo pill for maintenance.  Her quality of life went back to normal.  She was on that pill for a year before her cancer crept back. However, my dad became very ill and passed not long after she got better.  I think the stress of losing my dad, dealing with probate, COVID and the prospect of downsizing was overwhelming to her.  I have no doubt that stress played a role in the cancer's return.

My mom was also told she could live for years with ovarian cancer, and I think that gave her enough hope to continue fighting it.  The day before she passed was when the oncologist told her they were out of options, and she was at the point where treatment was making her sicker.  That is when he talked to her about starting hospice.  I think once she knew the fight was over, she let go.


----------



## whateve

Evergreen602 said:


> My dad passed on Christmas morning 2019.  He had a rare disease that was a precursor to leukemia.  He became very ill in November 2019, suffered from an infection, kidney failure and his disease progressed into acute leukemia in the few days before he died.  If he had managed to overcome the infection, he would have still needed 24 hour care in a nursing home, and dialysis three days per week.  He was suffering, and ready to go.  As much as I miss him, I also think it was a blessing he never had to experience COVID.  Being locked in a nursing home unable to see us would have been torture for him.  I hate my mom had to experience COVID too.  Her desire to live was too strong to not take precautions, but at the same time she felt like she lost two years of her life.


I'm so sorry for your loss. It's especially hard when someone dies on a holiday. My mom died on Halloween. That's not as bad as Christmas.

My father refused dialysis. He refused hospice because it was admitting he was terminal but he wouldn't let my mom give up when she was sick. There was a point when she wanted to stop but he convinced her to do another round of chemo. Near the end he wasn't capable of taking care of her because he couldn't lift her. Hospice only came 3 times a week. He put her in a family care home and she died the next day. She just gave up. She had always said she never wanted to be put in a home. It wasn't like a big rest home; it was just a woman taking care of a few patients in her private home. I think my mom felt abandoned when she had to go there. My father lived another two years. My mom always expected she would outlive him. Until she got cancer, she was never sick. He had diabetes and lots of health problems.


----------



## jbags07

Evergreen602 said:


> I have not been on here very much the past few weeks because they have been very difficult.  I lost my mom to ovarian cancer almost three weeks ago.  I miss her very much and my world has been shattered.  With her passing I inherited lots of responsibility.  Some of that responsibility is good, though.  I'm now dog mom to a sweet, stubborn and beautiful American Eskimo.  Because of her, I will need to find a new place to live in Arizona.  My 3rd floor apartment with no elevator is not ideal for a 10 year old dog who hates stairs and barks a lot.  A house with a yard is in my future, if I can find one in this crazy market.
> 
> I've gradually started coming back on the forum to get my mind off things.  I'm in my hometown, Dallas, and started doing things with friends again.  With my mother being a cancer patient, I was super cautious about going out and being around people, so I usually didn't.  Anyway, it was good to see friends and catch up over Tex Mex and margaritas.  I needed it more than I knew.
> 
> Yesterday during lunch, an old friend and I got on the topic of handbags.  Neither of us knew we both loved luxury handbags, except I've seen her carry Prada occasionally.  That lunch (and maybe the margaritas) led us to Highland Park Village so we could show each other our favorite non-BV bags.  The Dallas BV boutique is at a different shopping center.  However, I finally saw DL BV in the wild for the first time.  A Cammello Pouch and a Mini Pouch (Almond or another similar neutral).  It was a nice change from the typical LV and Chanel I see everywhere in Phoenix and Scottsdale.
> 
> Some of you know I recently purchased a hard to find bag on my wish list - the Espresso Metallic Intrecciato Cervo Baseball Hobo.  I have not yet seen it in person.  It was delivered to my office after I had to fly to Dallas.  My boyfriend just mailed it to me, so hopefully I will still have time to return it if does not meet expectation.  I will share photos soon.
> 
> Thanks to everyone for continuing the BV conversations.  It has provided some nice carefree reading at the end of some difficult days.


I am very sorry you lost your mom. Its difficult at any age, especially to an unrelenting disease that must be battled….sometimes that can define the memories, so work to remember the better days…..you will always miss her, but time does help diminish the pain just a bit. I lost my mom to double breast and bone cancer 30 years ago, and i still miss her everyday. Keep busy, enjoy your new pup (dogs are the best healers!), and enjoy your bags and this forum….these can help take your mind off of the loss as you grieve in the days ahead


----------



## Evergreen602

whateve said:


> I'm so sorry for your loss. It's especially hard when someone dies on a holiday. My mom died on Halloween. That's not as bad as Christmas.
> 
> My father refused dialysis. He refused hospice because it was admitting he was terminal but he wouldn't let my mom give up when she was sick. There was a point when she wanted to stop but he convinced her to do another round of chemo. Near the end he wasn't capable of taking care of her because he couldn't lift her. Hospice only came 3 times a week. He put her in a family care home and she died the next day. She just gave up. She had always said she never wanted to be put in a home. It wasn't like a big rest home; it was just a woman taking care of a few patients in her private home. I think my mom felt abandoned when she had to go there. My father lived another two years. My mom always expected she would outlive him. Until she got cancer, she was never sick. He had diabetes and lots of health problems.


I'm so sorry you had to go through that with both your parents.

My dad was like yours towards the end.  He refused hospice, yet was okay with dying.  However, in his mind, hospice was giving up.  He held out for the possibility of consulting one of his specialists the day after Christmas.  His main wish was to no longer suffer, and he decided to proceed with comfort care.  He knew the amount of pain medication needed could stop his breathing, but was okay with that.  I left him on Christmas Eve right after they administered that heavier does of pain medication.  He was drifting off to sleep and it was just before midnight.  He was gone an hour and a half later.  He always loved Christmas, so it was hard losing him on that day.  However, I was also relieved he was no longer suffering and stuck in a hospital on his favorite holiday.  It was probably for the best.


----------



## Evergreen602

jbags07 said:


> I am very sorry you lost your mom. Its difficult at any age, especially to an unrelenting disease that must be battled….sometimes that can define the memories, so work to remember the better days…..you will always miss her, but time does help diminish the pain just a bit. I lost my mom to double breast and bone cancer 30 years ago, and i still miss her everyday. Keep busy, enjoy your new pup (dogs are the best healers!), and enjoy your bags and this forum….these can help take your mind off of the loss as you grieve in the days ahead


I'm so sorry you lost your mom to cancer also.  It's just the worst.

This forum is a help.  I know this is not a lighthearted topic, and I appreciate all the kind responses.

Speaking of the distraction of bags, I'm still waiting for my Espresso Metallic Cervo Intrecciato Baseball Hobo to arrive from my home in Arizona.  Boyfriend had to choose the cheapest and slowest shipping!  USPS is giving it a tour of the country right now.  They have two hours left before the package is late.  Oh well...


----------



## whateve

Evergreen602 said:


> I'm so sorry you lost your mom to cancer also.  It's just the worst.
> 
> This forum is a help.  I know this is not a lighthearted topic, and I appreciate all the kind responses.
> 
> Speaking of the distraction of bags, I'm still waiting for my Espresso Metallic Cervo Intrecciato Baseball Hobo to arrive from my home in Arizona.  Boyfriend had to choose the cheapest and slowest shipping!  USPS is giving it a tour of the country right now.  They have two hours left before the package is late.  Oh well...


Once I had a package go to Puerto Rico twice before it ended up back on the mainland!


----------



## jbags07

Evergreen602 said:


> I'm so sorry you lost your mom to cancer also.  It's just the worst.
> 
> This forum is a help.  I know this is not a lighthearted topic, and I appreciate all the kind responses.
> 
> Speaking of the distraction of bags, I'm still waiting for my Espresso Metallic Cervo Intrecciato Baseball Hobo to arrive from my home in Arizona.  Boyfriend had to choose the cheapest and slowest shipping!  USPS is giving it a tour of the country right now.  They have two hours left before the package is late.  Oh well...


Thank you  And this forum is a wonderful place to connect with others, and not just in regard to our bag tales. Getting support, especially in the early days, is important. So talk away as needed

Crossing fingers the Cervo arrives soon, it will be a welcome distraction. I’ve had several packages be very delayed the past week or so, so its no surprise yours is taking its time!  I just got a lanyard yesterday tyat took over a month to get here from Australia lol. Worth the wait tho!  Please share pix when the Cervo does arrive!  A pic of your new pup too. I think most of us here are dog lovers.


----------



## Evergreen602

A bit of happy news - my new to me Espresso Metallic Cervo Intrecciato Baseball Hobo arrived tonight, and she is a beauty!  I'll take pictures when I can capture her in good light.

Speaking of beauties, here is my baby girl.


----------



## jbags07

Evergreen602 said:


> A bit of happy news - my new to me Espresso Metallic Cervo Intrecciato Baseball Hobo arrived tonight, and she is a beauty!  I'll take pictures when I can capture her in good light.
> 
> Speaking of beauties, here is my baby girl.
> View attachment 5334986


She is gorgeous!  What a fluffball   she has a very sweet face too. She will bring you much comfort and much joy.


----------



## fashionista1984

Hello! I bought a BV Bella Tote last night. I found this on spotted fashion which says it can be converted to a single shoulder strap. Does anyone here own the Bella and can share how to convert it? I tried to google and you tube but didn’t have much luck. Thank you!


----------



## indiaink

fashionista1984 said:


> Hello! I bought a BV Bella Tote last night. I found this on spotted fashion which says it can be converted to a single shoulder strap. Does anyone here own the Bella and can share how to convert it? I tried to google and you tube but didn’t have much luck. Thank you!


I believe you just pull the strap tight against one side and that gives you a longer strap that you can then use as a shoulder strap. You might have to fit the 'ears' through the holes so they go through.


----------



## ksuromax

i will chime in with my sad story, since we are on this topic, i lost my Dad in December, just a sudden heart attack. 
and that's why i've been a bit MIA, if anyone noticed
and as i started slowly getting back to normal routine, my Mom got covid and is now in ICU at the moment. 
Fighting, but she's on and off, and needs the oxygen mask, and Docs don't give any forecast, saying just need to monitor the dynamics. 
She's an avid anti-vaxxer, which makes me feel mixed feelings, on one hand that's what one ends up with for being stubborn and denying the obvious reasons, on the other hand it's just too much to handle for a span of 3 months... 
i find the salvation in hard work, literally 24/7, i keep my head busy with work stuff, otherwise i'd have gone insane 
so frustrated, and even sometime mad at her, for being so careless (to put it gently) to reject the vaccine while she has diabetis, yet feel very sad for all this happening to us  
i'm still using my lovely bags, just because i keep myself so busy, i just forget to take pics


----------



## Evergreen602

ksuromax said:


> i will chime in with my sad story, since we are on this topic, i lost my Dad in December, just a sudden heart attack.
> and that's why i've been a bit MIA, if anyone noticed
> and as i started slowly getting back to normal routine, my Mom got covid and is now in ICU at the moment.
> Fighting, but she's on and off, and needs the oxygen mask, and Docs don't give any forecast, saying just need to monitor the dynamics.
> She's an avid anti-vaxxer, which makes me feel mixed feelings, on one hand that's what one ends up with for being stubborn and denying the obvious reasons, on the other hand it's just too much to handle for a span of 3 months...
> i find the salvation in hard work, literally 24/7, i keep my head busy with work stuff, otherwise i'd have gone insane
> so frustrated, and even sometime mad at her, for being so careless (to put it gently) to reject the vaccine while she has diabetis, yet feel very sad for all this happening to us
> i'm still using my lovely bags, just because i keep myself so busy, i just forget to take pics


I'm so sorry you are going through this.  You are certainly in the middle of a storm right now.  Hope your mom recovers and your family can find some peace.


----------



## ksuromax

Evergreen602 said:


> I'm so sorry you are going through this.  You are certainly in the middle of a storm right now.  Hope your mom recovers and your family can find some peace.


thank you


----------



## JenJBS

ksuromax said:


> i will chime in with my sad story, since we are on this topic, i lost my Dad in December, just a sudden heart attack.
> and that's why i've been a bit MIA, if anyone noticed
> and as i started slowly getting back to normal routine, my Mom got covid and is now in ICU at the moment.
> Fighting, but she's on and off, and needs the oxygen mask, and Docs don't give any forecast, saying just need to monitor the dynamics.
> She's an avid anti-vaxxer, which makes me feel mixed feelings, on one hand that's what one ends up with for being stubborn and denying the obvious reasons, on the other hand it's just too much to handle for a span of 3 months...
> i find the salvation in hard work, literally 24/7, i keep my head busy with work stuff, otherwise i'd have gone insane
> so frustrated, and even sometime mad at her, for being so careless (to put it gently) to reject the vaccine while she has diabetis, yet feel very sad for all this happening to us
> i'm still using my lovely bags, just because i keep myself so busy, i just forget to take pics



My condolences. I'm so sorry for your loss of your father.  

Best wishes for your mom's recovery.


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> i will chime in with my sad story, since we are on this topic, i lost my Dad in December, just a sudden heart attack.
> and that's why i've been a bit MIA, if anyone noticed
> and as i started slowly getting back to normal routine, my Mom got covid and is now in ICU at the moment.
> Fighting, but she's on and off, and needs the oxygen mask, and Docs don't give any forecast, saying just need to monitor the dynamics.
> She's an avid anti-vaxxer, which makes me feel mixed feelings, on one hand that's what one ends up with for being stubborn and denying the obvious reasons, on the other hand it's just too much to handle for a span of 3 months...
> i find the salvation in hard work, literally 24/7, i keep my head busy with work stuff, otherwise i'd have gone insane
> so frustrated, and even sometime mad at her, for being so careless (to put it gently) to reject the vaccine while she has diabetis, yet feel very sad for all this happening to us
> i'm still using my lovely bags, just because i keep myself so busy, i just forget to take pics


It’s tough, I know. My mom’s slowly recovering from covid ( not vaxxed either) and I feel your frustration. Wishing her a steady recovery and send you hugs and mental support.


----------



## fashionista1984

indiaink said:


> I believe you just pull the strap tight against one side and that gives you a longer strap that you can then use as a shoulder strap. You might have to fit the 'ears' through the holes so they go through.



Thank you very much


----------



## jbags07

indiaink said:


> I believe you just pull the strap tight against one side and that gives you a longer strap that you can then use as a shoulder strap. You might have to fit the 'ears' through the holes so they go through.


Yes thats exactly right, i can pull one strap through and it hangs nicely on the shoulder that way.


----------



## jbags07

ksuromax said:


> i will chime in with my sad story, since we are on this topic, i lost my Dad in December, just a sudden heart attack.
> and that's why i've been a bit MIA, if anyone noticed
> and as i started slowly getting back to normal routine, my Mom got covid and is now in ICU at the moment.
> Fighting, but she's on and off, and needs the oxygen mask, and Docs don't give any forecast, saying just need to monitor the dynamics.
> She's an avid anti-vaxxer, which makes me feel mixed feelings, on one hand that's what one ends up with for being stubborn and denying the obvious reasons, on the other hand it's just too much to handle for a span of 3 months...
> i find the salvation in hard work, literally 24/7, i keep my head busy with work stuff, otherwise i'd have gone insane
> so frustrated, and even sometime mad at her, for being so careless (to put it gently) to reject the vaccine while she has diabetis, yet feel very sad for all this happening to us
> i'm still using my lovely bags, just because i keep myself so busy, i just forget to take pics


I am so very sorry for the loss of your father, and the double whammy of your mother being so ill. Hoping and praying for a swift recovery, and sending hugs to you as you navigate this very difficult time


----------



## jbags07

muchstuff said:


> It’s tough, I know. My mom’s slowly recovering from covid ( not vaxxed either) and I feel your frustration. Wishing her a steady recovery and send you hugs and mental support.


Prayers for your mom, muchstuff, that she improves daily


----------



## whateve

ksuromax said:


> i will chime in with my sad story, since we are on this topic, i lost my Dad in December, just a sudden heart attack.
> and that's why i've been a bit MIA, if anyone noticed
> and as i started slowly getting back to normal routine, my Mom got covid and is now in ICU at the moment.
> Fighting, but she's on and off, and needs the oxygen mask, and Docs don't give any forecast, saying just need to monitor the dynamics.
> She's an avid anti-vaxxer, which makes me feel mixed feelings, on one hand that's what one ends up with for being stubborn and denying the obvious reasons, on the other hand it's just too much to handle for a span of 3 months...
> i find the salvation in hard work, literally 24/7, i keep my head busy with work stuff, otherwise i'd have gone insane
> so frustrated, and even sometime mad at her, for being so careless (to put it gently) to reject the vaccine while she has diabetis, yet feel very sad for all this happening to us
> i'm still using my lovely bags, just because i keep myself so busy, i just forget to take pics


I am so sorry for your loss and what you are going through. Try to not be mad at your mom.


----------



## muchstuff

jbags07 said:


> Prayers for your mom, muchstuff, that she improves daily


Thanks my friend, she's slowly improving. She was very lucky it wasn't delta.


----------



## jbags07

muchstuff said:


> Thanks my friend, she's slowly improving. She was very lucky it wasn't delta.


So glad to hear she is improving! And that its the less virulent strain. This is so important especially for those who are older or have other health issues. Still, i can imagine how worried you must be   Its a scary thing….


----------



## muchstuff

jbags07 said:


> So glad to hear she is improving! And that its the less virulent strain. This is so important especially for those who are older or have other health issues. Still, i can imagine how worried you must be   Its a scary thing….


Worried and frustrated as most of my immediate family (mom and sisters and their partners) aren't vaccinated. And take little to no precautions when they visit or stay with my mom. But that's a fight I've given up on after the first year and a half of trying to convince my mom at least to get the vaccine.


----------



## grietje

@ksuromax: the biggest hug this 5’10” Dutch girl can give you.


----------



## grietje

Re Covid and vaccination—it’s so incredibly frustrating. I’ve had my fill of head shaking moments within DH’s family.


----------



## ksuromax

grietje said:


> @ksuromax: the biggest hug this 5’10” Dutch girl can give you.


----------



## ksuromax

thanks everyone for your kind words and support, i truly feel and appreciate it


----------



## muchstuff

grietje said:


> Re Covid and vaccination—it’s so incredibly frustrating. I’ve had my fill of head shaking moments within DH’s family.


Truly. I’ve given up.


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> Truly. I’ve given up.


And it's really frustrating to explain obvious things to people who are totally exalted and brain-washed passionately lecturing you why you should NOT vaccinate, while you already ARE vaccinated


----------



## IntheOcean

ksuromax said:


> i will chime in with my sad story, since we are on this topic, i lost my Dad in December, just a sudden heart attack.
> and that's why i've been a bit MIA, if anyone noticed
> and as i started slowly getting back to normal routine, my Mom got covid and is now in ICU at the moment.
> Fighting, but she's on and off, and needs the oxygen mask, and Docs don't give any forecast, saying just need to monitor the dynamics.
> She's an avid anti-vaxxer, which makes me feel mixed feelings, on one hand that's what one ends up with for being stubborn and denying the obvious reasons, on the other hand it's just too much to handle for a span of 3 months...
> i find the salvation in hard work, literally 24/7, i keep my head busy with work stuff, otherwise i'd have gone insane
> so frustrated, and even sometime mad at her, for being so careless (to put it gently) to reject the vaccine while she has diabetis, yet feel very sad for all this happening to us
> i'm still using my lovely bags, just because i keep myself so busy, i just forget to take pics


I'm so terribly sorry for your loss and for what's happening with your mom, Ksu! It's awful when the people we love can't seem to be reasoned with.  I wish your mom a speedy recovery.


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> And it's really frustrating to explain obvious things to people who are totally exalted and brain-washed passionately lecturing you why you should NOT vaccinate, while you already ARE vaccinated


So you’ve met my sister then?


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> So you’ve met my sister then?


Probably


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> Probably


----------



## muchstuff

Has anyone been in touch with Nibb? She’s been offline for a couple of months now.


----------



## GoStanford

I had no idea BV made housewares.  When I’ve been in store (pre-pandemic) I focused only on purses and lanyards, and not on clothes or other items.  Nordstrom Rack online lists BV items like a tissue paper holder and a jewelry box?!


----------



## jbags07

GoStanford said:


> I had no idea BV made housewares.  When I’ve been in store (pre-pandemic) I focused only on purses and lanyards, and not on clothes or other items.  Nordstrom Rack online lists BV items like a tissue paper holder and a jewelry box?!


I’ve seen some neat pieces too, but keep using my play money for bags. Some of the dog accessories!  Wowza. I recently saw some glass intrecciato coasters i meant to pick up and forgot about….need to look for them, they were just


----------



## Nibb

muchstuff said:


> Has anyone been in touch with Nibb? She’s been offline for a couple of months now.


Hi  still around. 
Been focused on staying offline. The damn internet and all of it’s glorious bags are so addictive i may need to hunt down a 12 step program.


----------



## Nibb

ksuromax said:


> i will chime in with my sad story, since we are on this topic, i lost my Dad in December, just a sudden heart attack.
> and that's why i've been a bit MIA, if anyone noticed
> and as i started slowly getting back to normal routine, my Mom got covid and is now in ICU at the moment.
> Fighting, but she's on and off, and needs the oxygen mask, and Docs don't give any forecast, saying just need to monitor the dynamics.
> She's an avid anti-vaxxer, which makes me feel mixed feelings, on one hand that's what one ends up with for being stubborn and denying the obvious reasons, on the other hand it's just too much to handle for a span of 3 months...
> i find the salvation in hard work, literally 24/7, i keep my head busy with work stuff, otherwise i'd have gone insane
> so frustrated, and even sometime mad at her, for being so careless (to put it gently) to reject the vaccine while she has diabetis, yet feel very sad for all this happening to us
> i'm still using my lovely bags, just because i keep myself so busy, i just forget to take pics


Oh Wow! I’m so sorry. Giant hugs from California.


----------



## Nibb

Evergreen602 said:


> I have not been on here very much the past few weeks because they have been very difficult.  I lost my mom to ovarian cancer almost three weeks ago.  I miss her very much and my world has been shattered.  With her passing I inherited lots of responsibility.  Some of that responsibility is good, though.  I'm now dog mom to a sweet, stubborn and beautiful American Eskimo.  Because of her, I will need to find a new place to live in Arizona.  My 3rd floor apartment with no elevator is not ideal for a 10 year old dog who hates stairs and barks a lot.  A house with a yard is in my future, if I can find one in this crazy market.
> 
> I've gradually started coming back on the forum to get my mind off things.  I'm in my hometown, Dallas, and started doing things with friends again.  With my mother being a cancer patient, I was super cautious about going out and being around people, so I usually didn't.  Anyway, it was good to see friends and catch up over Tex Mex and margaritas.  I needed it more than I knew.
> 
> Yesterday during lunch, an old friend and I got on the topic of handbags.  Neither of us knew we both loved luxury handbags, except I've seen her carry Prada occasionally.  That lunch (and maybe the margaritas) led us to Highland Park Village so we could show each other our favorite non-BV bags.  The Dallas BV boutique is at a different shopping center.  However, I finally saw DL BV in the wild for the first time.  A Cammello Pouch and a Mini Pouch (Almond or another similar neutral).  It was a nice change from the typical LV and Chanel I see everywhere in Phoenix and Scottsdale.
> 
> Some of you know I recently purchased a hard to find bag on my wish list - the Espresso Metallic Intrecciato Cervo Baseball Hobo.  I have not yet seen it in person.  It was delivered to my office after I had to fly to Dallas.  My boyfriend just mailed it to me, so hopefully I will still have time to return it if does not meet expectation.  I will share photos soon.
> 
> Thanks to everyone for continuing the BV conversations.  It has provided some nice carefree reading at the end of some difficult days.


I’m so sorry, condolences.


----------



## muchstuff

Nibb said:


> Hi  still around.
> Been focused on staying offline. The damn internet and all of it’s glorious bags are so addictive i may need to hunt down a 12 step program.


Happy you have you back!


----------



## jbags07

Nibb said:


> Hi  still around.
> Been focused on staying offline. The damn internet and all of it’s glorious bags are so addictive i may need to hunt down a 12 step program.


Welcome back. Let me know if u find one  i am also in need


----------



## GoStanford

Did any of you get the beautiful loop bag that was on Yoogi’s recently?  I hope you will do a reveal!


----------



## whateve

GoStanford said:


> Did any of you get the beautiful loop bag that was on Yoogi’s recently?  I hope you will do a reveal!


What color was it?


----------



## GoStanford

whateve said:


> What color was it?


It was listed as a light grey I believe but on my screen it looked more beige.  Dark brown suede lining and embossed metallic hardware.  It looked beautiful and was not on for very long before it got purchased.  Somebody had a good eye!


----------



## jbags07

GoStanford said:


> It was listed as a light grey I believe but on my screen it looked more beige.  Dark brown suede lining and embossed metallic hardware.  It looked beautiful and was not on for very long before it got purchased.  Somebody had a good eye!


A lot of really nice bags have been hitting resellers lately. Wish i had seen the light grey loop, what a great color for the Loop.

i did not go out today, so no botd pic to post, but sharing a recent purchase thats similar to the Loop, except for the ayers accents…..Its the most amazing bag irl….the leather is SO soft and supple, and i just love the style. Easy to hand/elbow carry, plus it came with  a shoulder strap. Its super lightweight too.


----------



## whateve

GoStanford said:


> It was listed as a light grey I believe but on my screen it looked more beige.  Dark brown suede lining and embossed metallic hardware.  It looked beautiful and was not on for very long before it got purchased.  Somebody had a good eye!


I have a loop like bag in a medium size. It was called a tote. I'm afraid the large loop will be too big for me.


----------



## grietje

medha said:


> Yesterday I was in the boutique, just to say "Hello" to my SA I know now for years and he handed me over the christmas VIP gift, which was delivered too late for christmas , a litte green hot water bottle whith hand-knitted cover in parakeet. Very nice and cute. And I was wondering at christmas time, if there won't be a little gift this year...





_Moravia_ said:


> I received mine late this year as well (a beach towel). @medha (or any other TPFrs) have you ever received a VIP gift at any other time during the year? I've only ever received something at Christmas time.



I received one just today.  It’s oddly lovely.


----------



## JenJBS

jbags07 said:


> A lot of really nice bags have been hitting resellers lately. Wish i had seen the light grey loop, what a great color for the Loop.
> 
> i did not go out today, so no botd pic to post, but sharing a recent purchase thats similar to the Loop, except for the ayers accents…..Its the most amazing bag irl….the leather is SO soft and supple, and i just love the style. Easy to hand/elbow carry, plus it came with  a shoulder strap. Its super lightweight too.
> 
> View attachment 5349635
> View attachment 5349636



Extraordinary bag!


----------



## GoStanford

I was wondering if this needed its own thread, but figured I’d start here.  I’d like to learn how those of you with pets balance using your BVs with caring for/walking your pets.  We got a dog during the pandemic and honestly I haven’t carried a fancy bag at all in that time unless visiting somebody out of town.  That’s maybe a separate issue - I’ve been very casual this whole time, and luckily the dog doesn’t seem to show interest in chewing bags etc that are in her reach.  But I find it most convenient to use a treat pouch or a crossbody synthetic bag when walking her, plus clothing with pockets.  Please share how you combine your love of BV with your fuzzy and feathery and finned friends - and more!


----------



## grietje

I walk Harry and Marley without taking a bag.  If I need my phone or money it’s shoved into a pocket. If they are with me for another reason,  it’s a Nodini or something on the shoulder so I can be hands free.

Even with the two oldies I have, I always keep the my purse off the ground and I never ever leave food in my bag. I learned that mistake early on.

Your pup is a cutie!


----------



## jbags07

GoStanford said:


> I was wondering if this needed its own thread, but figured I’d start here.  I’d like to learn how those of you with pets balance using your BVs with caring for/walking your pets.  We got a dog during the pandemic and honestly I haven’t carried a fancy bag at all in that time unless visiting somebody out of town.  That’s maybe a separate issue - I’ve been very casual this whole time, and luckily the dog doesn’t seem to show interest in chewing bags etc that are in her reach.  But I find it most convenient to use a treat pouch or a crossbody synthetic bag when walking her, plus clothing with pockets.  Please share how you combine your love of BV with your fuzzy and feathery and finned friends - and more!
> View attachment 5350581


Your pup is adorable!  I generally walk mine in our neighborhood, and don’t need a bag. The leash itself has an attachment for the ‘doggie’ bags lol. On the rare occasion i need to bring a bag, i have an old nylon fanny pack from American Eagle from like 30 years ago    B/c a crossbody or shoulder bag can get in the way when bending over etc. i highly recommend fanny packs for dog walking lol, but they are not luxe fashion accessories to be sure….


----------



## GoStanford

jbags07 said:


> Your pup is adorable!  I generally walk mine in our neighborhood, and don’t need a bag. The leash itself has an attachment for the ‘doggie’ bags lol. On the rare occasion i need to bring a bag, i have an old nylon fanny pack from American Eagle from like 30 years ago    B/c a crossbody or shoulder bag can get in the way when bending over etc. i highly recommend fanny packs for dog walking lol, but they are not luxe fashion accessories to be sure….





grietje said:


> I walk Harry and Marley without taking a bag.  If I need my phone or money it’s shoved into a pocket. If they are with me for another reason,  it’s a Nodini or something on the shoulder so I can be hands free.
> 
> Even with the two oldies I have, I always keep the my purse off the ground and I never ever leave food in my bag. I learned that mistake early on.
> 
> Your pup is a cutie!


Thank you both!  She has a big personality in a medium-sized body.  She is good to us but very skittish around strangers, maybe because of limited interaction during the pandemic.  We met friends outdoors and I carried her as a puppy to see the neighborhood, but she definitely doesn't like it when people stop to talk to me or look at her.

This makes total sense about having casual bags.  @jbags07 I have a similar experience with cross-body bags spinning/falling suddenly when I bend down, so I just stuff everything in my pockets or in a treat pouch that I wear on a belt.  @grietje great point about not keeping food in the good handbags.  You and others have some beautiful photos of your BVs so I'm glad to know I ought to be able to find a way to integrate them into daily life and still manage the dog's schedule.


----------



## grietje

GoStanford said:


> …very skittish around strangers, maybe because of limited interaction during the pandemic…


Does she love food?  If so, when you are on walks and passing people by, start giving puppers treats when people get closer. She’ll quickly start to associate treats and people walking by or stopping as a good thing.

The other thing is your personal energy.  Now that you’re aware that she’s skittish, your energy is likely to change when you see people.  So your job is to give off confident and happy energy that people are a good thing.

We had to work on this with Marley but with other dogs. In the beginning she would tense up seeing other dogs and if they got too close (because Harry is super friendly) she’d lunge.  It was unsettling. So we stepped back and it was treats during the walk (that seeing other dogs is a good thing) and me giving off the  ‘yeah, it’s a dog but so what…’ energy.  When we stopped it’d be a brief hello — just enough to make it successful and then be on our way. A year later and she’s lovely with other dogs.


----------



## SacAddict

Hi everyone!

I'm new to PF and thought it's the perfect place to crowdsource opinions on a bag dilemma I'm having. I recently purchased the BV Shell purse in green. She is a beauty and it was love at first site. I snagged her on a bit of a discount from the original price. However, to my dismay I saw that the same bag in pristine condition had recently been sold on one of the popular resale sites at nearly half off the original price. Although I don't expect to sell it in the near future, I'm left wondering if I should return the one I bought and try to find it on the second hand market. Since it is not a very popular style am I taking a risk? or should I expect that perhaps it will go on sale in the near future? I enjoy purchasing beautiful bags, but if I can find the same bag at a significantly lower price that seems like the prudent approach (I've purchased second-hand designer bags and have been very pleased with my items). Grateful for your thoughts/opinions, thank you!


----------



## grietje

SacAddict said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> …. Grateful for your thoughts/opinions, thank you!



Welcome!
In general, BV has terrible resale.  Some items might get 60-70 percent, but I’d hope for 50 percent and it’s best to expect 30-40 percent.

If this is troubling to you and you can get the same bag for less and the condition is about the same, I’d return and buy the less expensive one.

That said, it could be a while to find another. I don’t know how many of these bags were made and if it is a hot seller.  It could be at the outlet later this year. BV isn’t doing end of season sales anymore so waiting until May is likely not an option.

It’s tricky but you wrote about resale so I am guessing it’ll bug you so I’d return.  You want to like a bag enough that getting absolutely nothing for it should you decide to let it go would be AOK.


----------



## CloudyDayz198

SacAddict said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> I'm new to PF and thought it's the perfect place to crowdsource opinions on a bag dilemma I'm having. I recently purchased the BV Shell purse in green. She is a beauty and it was love at first site. I snagged her on a bit of a discount from the original price. However, to my dismay I saw that the same bag in pristine condition had recently been sold on one of the popular resale sites at nearly half off the original price. Although I don't expect to sell it in the near future, I'm left wondering if I should return the one I bought and try to find it on the second hand market. Since it is not a very popular style am I taking a risk? or should I expect that perhaps it will go on sale in the near future? I enjoy purchasing beautiful bags, but if I can find the same bag at a significantly lower price that seems like the prudent approach (I've purchased second-hand designer bags and have been very pleased with my items). Grateful for your thoughts/opinions, thank you!
> View attachment 5360177



They do have this bag at the outlet in Orlando, FL however it's not in this exact color..not sure if that is a deal breaker for you. The colors they have are a purple, yellow and a light/lime-ish/pastel green and the price is $1719. I'm sure if you call down there, they'd be happy to send you pics of what they have available. Everyone there is very kind and helpful. Not sure what you paid for the bag originally, so hopefully this helps and doesn't make your decision more complicated.

If the color isn't super important and you just like the style of the bag itself, then I'd probably return the original bag and take a look down at the outlet or elsewhere at other resale sites if that saves you money.  I agree with grietje...I tend to also buy based on how much I love the bag not necessarily the resale value since it's so poor (generally) with BV.


----------



## Girlstar28

jess10141 said:


> They do have this bag at the outlet in Orlando, FL however it's not in this exact color..not sure if that is a deal breaker for you. The colors they have are a purple, yellow and a light/lime-ish/pastel green and the price is $1719. I'm sure if you call down there, they'd be happy to send you pics of what they have available. Everyone there is very kind and helpful. Not sure what you paid for the bag originally, so hopefully this helps and doesn't make your decision more complicated.
> 
> If the color isn't super important and you just like the style of the bag itself, then I'd probably return the original bag and take a look down at the outlet or elsewhere at other resale sites if that saves you money.  I agree with grietje...I tend to also buy based on how much I love the bag not necessarily the resale value since it's so poor (generally) with BV.



do they have much bag inventory overall at the Orlando outlet right now?


----------



## CloudyDayz198

Girlstar28 said:


> do they have much bag inventory overall at the Orlando outlet right now?



To be honest I'm not sure exactly what their current inventory is like, but I'm sure they'd answer any questions you have if you reached out


----------



## SacAddict

grietje said:


> Welcome!
> In general, BV has terrible resale.  Some items might get 60-70 percent, but I’d hope for 50 percent and it’s best to expect 30-40 percent.
> 
> If this is troubling to you and you can get the same bag for less and the condition is about the same, I’d return and buy the less expensive one.
> 
> That said, it could be a while to find another. I don’t know how many of these bags were made and if it is a hot seller.  It could be at the outlet later this year. BV isn’t doing end of season sales anymore so waiting until May is likely not an option.
> 
> It’s tricky but you wrote about resale so I am guessing it’ll bug you so I’d return.  You want to like a bag enough that getting absolutely nothing for it should you decide to let it go would be AOK.



Thank you very much, very helpful!


----------



## SacAddict

jess10141 said:


> They do have this bag at the outlet in Orlando, FL however it's not in this exact color..not sure if that is a deal breaker for you. The colors they have are a purple, yellow and a light/lime-ish/pastel green and the price is $1719. I'm sure if you call down there, they'd be happy to send you pics of what they have available. Everyone there is very kind and helpful. Not sure what you paid for the bag originally, so hopefully this helps and doesn't make your decision more complicated.
> 
> If the color isn't super important and you just like the style of the bag itself, then I'd probably return the original bag and take a look down at the outlet or elsewhere at other resale sites if that saves you money.  I agree with grietje...I tend to also buy based on how much I love the bag not necessarily the resale value since it's so poor (generally) with BV.



Thank you! I hadn't even thought of the outlets, will check it out.


----------



## septembersiren

jbags07 said:


> I’ve seen some neat pieces too, but keep using my play money for bags. Some of the dog accessories!  Wowza. I recently saw some glass intrecciato coasters i meant to pick up and forgot about….need to look for them, they were just


And furniture too 
They used to make things for doggies too but I don’t think they do that anymore 
Furniture, clothing, table ware they used to make it all


----------



## septembersiren

How is everyone doing? Been gone a long time. Dealing with health issues (not covid) and just staying off line as much as humanly possible. Hope everyone is doing okay


----------



## Euclase

septembersiren said:


> How is everyone doing? Been gone a long time. Dealing with health issues (not covid) and just staying off line as much as humanly possible. Hope everyone is doing okay


Welcome back!


----------



## indiaink

septembersiren said:


> How is everyone doing? Been gone a long time. Dealing with health issues (not covid) and just staying off line as much as humanly possible. Hope everyone is doing okay


Hey, stranger! Good to see you!


----------



## jbags07

septembersiren said:


> And furniture too
> They used to make things for doggies too but I don’t think they do that anymore
> Furniture, clothing, table ware they used to make it all


I wish i had been around for that….tableware, furniture, i can only imagine ….i did see an intrecciato leather throw pillow somewhere, and it was  
Glad to see you back, I’ve seen so many of your older posts when i dive into the old threads   I can understand the staying offline, and i hope your health issues are improving


----------



## Nibb

jbags07 said:


> I wish i had been around for that….tableware, furniture, i can only imagine ….i did see an intrecciato leather throw pillow somewhere, and it was
> Glad to see you back, I’ve seen so many of your older posts when i dive into the old threads   I can understand the staying offline, and i hope your health issues are improving











						Bottega Veneta Home collection at 2018 Salone del Mobile Milano
					

Bottega Veneta presented its new Home collection on during Milan’s Salone del Mobile. The collection is shown at the Bottega Veneta Home store




					www.2luxury2.com
				



The home store in Milan looked spectacular.


----------



## Nibb

Yikes!


----------



## jbags07

Nibb said:


> Bottega Veneta Home collection at 2018 Salone del Mobile Milano
> 
> 
> Bottega Veneta presented its new Home collection on during Milan’s Salone del Mobile. The collection is shown at the Bottega Veneta Home store
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.2luxury2.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The home store in Milan looked spectacular.


   
wow
Thank u for sharing….what amazing spaces/designs.


----------



## jbags07

Nibb said:


> Yikes!
> View attachment 5365933


Drop this ‘bag’ and its toast!


----------



## Nibb

jbags07 said:


> Drop this ‘bag’ and its toast!


So is your foot


----------



## jbags07

Nibb said:


> So is your foot


Omg!  Yes!  Seriously!


----------



## muchstuff

Nibb said:


> Yikes!
> View attachment 5365933


----------



## GoStanford

septembersiren said:


> How is everyone doing? Been gone a long time. Dealing with health issues (not covid) and just staying off line as much as humanly possible. Hope everyone is doing okay


Lovely to see you back here!  You are an expert on BV and also very positive about caregiving and pets and other topics I enjoy.  I took a lot of time away in 2021 myself but got lured back by my favorites, Coach and BV.


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


>


what makes you sick more, the design, or the price?


----------



## indiaink

Wow, they really did it - carved this bag out of Travertine marble. Holy cow. I can only find it at Nordstrom right now - I thought when @Nibb shared it that it might have been an early April Fool's joke...


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> what makes you sick more, the design, or the price?


Both! We’ll see what the buying public has to say.


----------



## ksuromax

indiaink said:


> Wow, they really did it - carved this bag out of Travertine marble. Holy cow. I can only find it at Nordstrom right now - I thought when @Nibb shared it that it might have been an early April Fool's joke...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5368515
> 
> 
> View attachment 5368515


well, at least you can use this as self-defense legal weapon, when walking on the dark road...


----------



## Nibb

indiaink said:


> Wow, they really did it - carved this bag out of Travertine marble. Holy cow. I can only find it at Nordstrom right now - I thought when @Nibb shared it that it might have been an early April Fool's joke...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5368515
> 
> 
> View attachment 5368515


I wish I had dreamed this up!  I wonder what store it’s displayed at.


----------



## jbags07

ksuromax said:


> well, at least you can use this as self-defense legal weapon, when walking on the dark road...


Thank u for the laugh!  Lolol.   That is hysterical   Indeed, its a perfect self defense weapon!


----------



## CoastalCouture

Stopping by to say hi. It's been ages since I spent any time on the forum. It seems I went months without carrying a handbag at all and have just now gotten the itch for something new. I'm not sure when I last carried a BV, maybe even way back in The Before Time? I have a go-to WOC and a Neverfull that get all the action these days. It's getting boring. Time to change it up a bit.


----------



## muchstuff

CoastalCouture said:


> Stopping by to say hi. It's been ages since I spent any time on the forum. It seems I went months without carrying a handbag at all and have just now gotten the itch for something new. I'm not sure when I last carried a BV, maybe even way back in The Before Time? I have a go-to WOC and a Neverfull that get all the action these days. It's getting boring. Time to change it up a bit.


Good to see you, what are you thinking of?


----------



## CoastalCouture

muchstuff said:


> Good to see you, what are you thinking of?


I've love something red from Chanel and figure it may be a while till I connect with the right bag. Other than that, I guess I'll know it when I see it.


----------



## muchstuff

CoastalCouture said:


> I've love something red from Chanel and figure it may be a while till I connect with the right bag. Other than that, I guess I'll know it when I see it.


Works for me, I often have no idea I want something until I see it.


----------



## indiaink

Looks like Meredith Scudder, Scottie Sheffler’s wife, was wearing a (new) Bottega Veneta bag in that parakeet green Daniel Lee came up with. Trying to find a photo…

Here’s a couple of screen grabs (The Masters, ya’ll - @V0N1B2 knows a thing or two about THAT)


----------



## Evergreen602

indiaink said:


> Looks like Meredith Scudder, Scottie Sheffler’s wife, was wearing a (new) Bottega Veneta bag in that parakeet green Daniel Lee came up with. Trying to find a photo…
> 
> Here’s a couple of screen grabs (The Masters, ya’ll - @V0N1B2 knows a thing or two about THAT)
> 
> View attachment 5377116
> View attachment 5377116
> View attachment 5377117


Looks like The Loop.  Cute bag!


----------



## muchstuff

indiaink said:


> Looks like Meredith Scudder, Scottie Sheffler’s wife, was wearing a (new) Bottega Veneta bag in that parakeet green Daniel Lee came up with. Trying to find a photo…
> 
> Here’s a couple of screen grabs (The Masters, ya’ll - @V0N1B2 knows a thing or two about THAT)
> 
> View attachment 5377116
> View attachment 5377116
> View attachment 5377117


It's a Nodini, unless they've changed the name. EDIT, so they have, this iteration is indeed called a Loop. Not to be confused with the two previous bags called the Loop.


----------



## Evergreen602

I just learned Bottega Veneta released a limited Ramadan collection.  I posted a photo of the mini Jodies from this collection in the Jodie thread, but below is an article about the collection.



			https://www.harpersbazaararabia.com/fashion/shopping/bottega-veneta-injects-glitz-and-glamour-into-its-limited-edition-ramadan-line


----------



## indiaink

For some reason this really hits my funny bone. I start giggling every time I look at it. Enjoy!


----------



## indiaink

Evergreen602 said:


> I just learned Bottega Veneta released a limited Ramadan collection.  I posted a photo of the mini Jodies from this collection in the Jodie thread, but below is an article about the collection.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.harpersbazaararabia.com/fashion/shopping/bottega-veneta-injects-glitz-and-glamour-into-its-limited-edition-ramadan-line


Gorgeous. I see they brought back the metallics of old... I remember that gold leather, reminds me of Helios (not so long ago). Thanks for the article! I didn't mean to post froggy at the same time!


----------



## Evergreen602

indiaink said:


> Gorgeous. I see they brought back the metallics of old... I remember that gold leather, reminds me of Helios (not so long ago). Thanks for the article! I didn't mean to post froggy at the same time!


The gold is my favorite!


----------



## jbags07

Evergreen602 said:


> The gold is my favorite!


Love the gold too


----------



## lalame

Apologies if anyone has already asked this but... is BV gearing up for a price increase? I just noticed mini Jodies are $2370 on Luisa via Roma. They're $2250 everywhere else.

Example: https://www.luisaviaroma.com/en-ae/...=_p_d224_gw&SizeTypeId=04&SizeId=1&from=gshop


----------



## indiaink

lalame said:


> Apologies if anyone has already asked this but... is BV gearing up for a price increase? I just noticed mini Jodies are $2370 on Luisa via Roma. They're $2250 everywhere else.
> 
> Example: https://www.luisaviaroma.com/en-ae/...=_p_d224_gw&SizeTypeId=04&SizeId=1&from=gshop


If you use the code they're advertising, it brings it down to what it should be. Interesting that they apparently raised the price so they could have a code.  LOL.

ETA: They are apparently changing something as I type - the code doesn't work - one minute it's 2250 and the next is 2370. Weird.

No, I don't know about any price hike.


----------



## lalame

indiaink said:


> If you use the code they're advertising, it brings it down to what it should be. Interesting that they apparently raised the price so they could have a code.  LOL.
> 
> ETA: They are apparently changing something as I type - the code doesn't work - one minute it's 2250 and the next is 2370. Weird.
> 
> No, I don't know about any price hike.



Uh oh now I'm seeing Bergdorf has some mini Jodies for $2350 too.  https://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/p/b...hobo-bag-prod166480382?childItemId=BGV553K_45


----------



## debsea

Yes I noticed a price increase on the mini loop bag jumped from $1250 to $1650 at Nordstrom this week


----------



## cmln

@lalame ah I see! New to BV and have yet to get my first bag.  I was actually trying them on at valley fair recently! I also see that Nordstrom has the padded cassette listed for $3900 while BV still has it for $3500. I was hoping to wait to go to hawaii to get one discounted


----------



## lalame

cmln said:


> @lalame ah I see! New to BV and have yet to get my first bag.  I was actually trying them on at valley fair recently! I also see that Nordstrom has the padded cassette listed for $3900 while BV still has it for $3500. I was hoping to wait to go to hawaii to get one discounted



Me tooooo.  I also just missed the Saks gift card promo so at this point hoping I come across a good price on some European boutique sites.


----------



## debsea

Nordstrom will honor/price match BV’s website post purchase. So purchase the bag and once it ships, contact Nordstrom CS and they will refund the difference.


----------



## ksuromax

Really??


----------



## whateve

ksuromax said:


> Really??
> 
> View attachment 5398889


This makes my hands hurt.


----------



## ksuromax

whateve said:


> This makes my hands hurt.


this makes even my eyes hurt! 
i saw this in the internet feed, in the theme 'what will be 'in' this coming summer', but i cannot find any legit proof that this is actual BV, at least so far


----------



## Evergreen602

ksuromax said:


> this makes even my eyes hurt!
> i saw this in the internet feed, in the theme 'what will be 'in' this coming summer', but i cannot find any legit proof that this is actual BV, at least so far


I think it has to be photoshopped.  At least I hope it is!


----------



## JenJBS

Evergreen602 said:


> I think it has to be photoshopped.  At least I hope it is!



It makes me think of the disclaimer on some signs: Not actual size.


----------



## ksuromax

the summer is officially here! it was 44 at some point


----------



## lolo8617

lalame said:


> Apologies if anyone has already asked this but... is BV gearing up for a price increase? I just noticed mini Jodies are $2370 on Luisa via Roma. They're $2250 everywhere else.
> 
> Example: https://www.luisaviaroma.com/en-ae/...=_p_d224_gw&SizeTypeId=04&SizeId=1&from=gshop



My SA at Neiman Marcus told me that the BV price increase is going into effect on May 18th  Already seeing some of the increases across other sites!


----------



## truds

lolo8617 said:


> My SA at Neiman Marcus told me that the BV price increase is going into effect on May 18th  Already seeing some of the increases across other sites!


Oh man do you happen to know how much?


----------



## Katey_

Does anyone have either the teen and regular size in the pouch (or both?!)? Trying to decide which I like more  I would use it for evenings out only and don’t carry much, but I do like the way the regular size looks when carried.


----------



## lolo8617

hjyi said:


> Oh man do you happen to know how much?



He said 8-10% depending on the bag! Not sure how shoes and accessories are being impacted


----------



## grietje

I got a note from the Carmel boutique saying most items will go up 15 percent.


----------



## Evergreen602

It's a significant increase.  I think the Teen Jodie is jumping from $2900 to $3200.  The large Intrecciato Pouch will increase from $3500 to $3800.  Remember when that bag was under $3000 just a couple of years ago?  I was also told the price increase take effect May 18.


----------



## ksuromax

when did these prices become a norm??  
i still remember when a regular Veneta was 2,2, or 2,3k


----------



## south-of-france

Switzerland:
Mini Jodie 2080 to 2200 CHF
Teen Jodie 2550 to 2780 CHF


----------



## Evergreen602

ksuromax said:


> when did these prices become a norm??
> i still remember when a regular Veneta was 2,2, or 2,3k


Admittedly the crazy price increases are starting to turn make the luxury experience less luxurious for me.  I'm not against price increases.  I expect them.  The last price increase in November 2021 was steep, but I think it was the first since November 2019.  That one did not bother me.  However, to have another price increase just as steep only six months later feels off to me.  I get that it may be partially driven by the insane inflation.  But even as a luxury consumer, I like to feel I'm getting my money's worth from the purchase.  I'm not sure I'm getting enough out of the material item and my experience with it at these prices.


----------



## jbags07

Evergreen602 said:


> Admittedly the crazy price increases are starting to turn make the luxury experience less luxurious for me.  I'm not against price increases.  I expect them.  The last price increase in November 2021 was steep, but I think it was the first since November 2019.  That one did not bother me.  However, to have another price increase just as steep only six months later feels off to me.  I get that it may be partially driven by the insane inflation.  But even as a luxury consumer, I like to feel I'm getting my money's worth from the purchase.  I'm not sure I'm getting enough out of the material item and my experience with it at these prices.


Well said.


----------



## ksuromax

Evergreen602 said:


> Admittedly the crazy price increases are starting to turn make the luxury experience less luxurious for me.  I'm not against price increases.  I expect them.  The last price increase in November 2021 was steep, but I think it was the first since November 2019.  That one did not bother me.  However, to have another price increase just as steep only six months later feels off to me.  I get that it may be partially driven by the insane inflation.  But even as a luxury consumer, I like to feel I'm getting my money's worth from the purchase.  I'm not sure I'm getting enough out of the material item and my experience with it at these prices.


And not every fashion house is keeping up the standard, and quality tends to decline from year to year. I'm looking at RTW, good half of clothes are synthetic, and if it's something natural, linen, silk, or cashemere, the the prices just go through the roof!


----------



## Evergreen602

If you haven't been on the Bottega Veneta website in the last day or two, go check it out.  The overall look and feel has been updated, and lots of new items.  Still checking it all out, but the Holographic color/leather is speaking to me most so far:


----------



## south-of-france

Lots of new colors too:
-travertine, a khaki
-wisteria, a lilac
-potion, a brown
-cranberry
-bordeaux
-holographic dark red/blue
-dark red
-deep blue


----------



## leatherbabe

Evergreen602 said:


> If you haven't been on the Bottega Veneta website in the last day or two, go check it out.  The overall look and feel has been updated, and lots of new items.  Still checking it all out, but the Holographic color/leather is speaking to me most so far:
> 
> View attachment 5410952


I love this colorway. Outer space oil slick vibes!


----------



## Evergreen602

south-of-france said:


> Lots of new colors too:
> -travertine, a khaki
> -wisteria, a lilac
> -potion, a brown
> -cranberry
> -bordeaux
> -holographic dark red/blue
> -dark red
> -deep blue


Potion reads more purple to me, but definitely a brown purple.  It looks similar to Grape and Quetsche.  However, Potion looks darker and murkier than Grape.  Quetsche looks more gray while Potion looks more brown.


----------



## JenJBS

Love the holographic! I want it on the Teen Pouch, but not at that price. 

Potion looks very brown to me. I don't see purple in it.


----------



## Evergreen602

JenJBS said:


> Love the holographic! I want it on the Teen Pouch, but not at that price.
> 
> Potion looks very brown to me. I don't see purple in it.


I hear ya on the price!  I would love the Holographic Teen Pouch too, but at that price it needs to be a bag I would reach for regularly.  I might consider the Mini Pouch, but even that seems high for what it is.  Still going to check it out in the boutique when I get the chance.  Curious to see the color IRL, and to see how fingerprints show on the leather.


----------



## JenJBS

Evergreen602 said:


> I hear ya on the price!  I would love the Holographic Teen Pouch too, but at that price it needs to be a bag I would reach for regularly.  I might consider the Mini Pouch, but even that seems high for what it is.  Still going to check it out in the boutique when I get the chance.  Curious to see the color IRL, and to see how fingerprints show on the leather.



I was extremely pleased my oil slick Antigone didn't show fingerprints. At BV prices, this one better not either!


----------



## Evergreen602

JenJBS said:


> I was extremely pleased my oil slick Antigone didn't show fingerprints. At BV prices, this one better not either!


That's good to know!  I considered the Oil Slick Antigona for a while, and still thinks it's such a cool bag.


----------



## Euclase

OMG the new Cobble design is speaking to me, but $4600 USD is just a *tad* steep.


----------



## GoStanford

Image from The RealReal website.  I would like to know...what is "minor balding" when it comes to a leather bag?  I've never seen this description before (see Details above)


----------



## couturequeen

The Cabat has finally been given the respect it deserves on the site, likely because there are some new styles and colors. This mini will be available at the end of June.
• Height: 15 cm | 6"
• Width: 20 cm | 7.8"
• Depth: 12 cm | 4.7"


----------



## jbags07

Evergreen602 said:


> If you haven't been on the Bottega Veneta website in the last day or two, go check it out.  The overall look and feel has been updated, and lots of new items.  Still checking it all out, but the Holographic color/leather is speaking to me most so far:
> 
> View attachment 5410952


Wow!  This looks very cool. I have not had a chance to check out the site, will head there this evening!


----------



## jbags07

couturequeen said:


> The Cabat has finally been given the respect it deserves on the site, likely because there are some new styles and colors. This mini will be available at the end of June.
> • Height: 15 cm | 6"
> • Width: 20 cm | 7.8"
> • Depth: 12 cm | 4.7"


Swoon!  Mini Cabat in Parakeet!


----------



## jbags07

GoStanford said:


> View attachment 5412379
> 
> 
> Image from The RealReal website.  I would like to know...what is "minor balding" when it comes to a leather bag?  I've never seen this description before (see Details above)


This made me laugh. The term, balding  I’m so mad at them right now, i bought a Knot I’ve wanted for a long time, and 6 days layer they cancelled the order, due to ‘inventory errors’.

this is a gorgeous Veneta. Even if its balding…..


----------



## muchstuff

GoStanford said:


> View attachment 5412379
> 
> 
> Image from The RealReal website.  I would like to know...what is "minor balding" when it comes to a leather bag?  I've never seen this description before (see Details above)


Do you think they could be referring to the unfinished edges on the intrecciato? Maybe the person who wrote it up isn't that familiar with the older bags? Because they say it's throughout the bag. Bet that's it.


----------



## V0N1B2

muchstuff said:


> Do you think they could be referring to the unfinished edges on the intrecciato? Maybe the person who wrote it up isn't that familiar with the older bags? Because they say it's throughout the bag. Bet that's it.


That’s what I thought. They don’t realize it’s a Fuzzy Veneta. 
The descriptions on TRR crack me up sometimes.


----------



## _Moravia_

jbags07 said:


> This made me laugh. The term, balding  I’m so mad at them right now, i bought a Knot I’ve wanted for a long time, and 6 days layer they cancelled the order, due to ‘inventory errors’.
> 
> this is a gorgeous Veneta. Even if its balding…..



That's irritating to hear about the Knot. If you ever find it again be sure to post photos (for a nosy parker like me that's curious to see all manner of Knots ). You have some of the best Knots out there!


----------



## Euclase

couturequeen said:


> The Cabat has finally been given the respect it deserves on the site, likely because there are some new styles and colors. This mini will be available at the end of June.
> • Height: 15 cm | 6"
> • Width: 20 cm | 7.8"
> • Depth: 12 cm | 4.7"


Wait, what?!  _It has a strap now! _


----------



## grietje

This is a wee cabat.  Reminds me of the mini veneta hobo that is a little hand held.

So I guess we have four sizes to remember:

Wee (my name)
PM
MM
Large
Uomo (or is this the same as large?)


----------



## Nibb

grietje said:


> This is a wee cabat.  Reminds me of the mini veneta hobo that is a little hand held.
> 
> So I guess we have four sizes to remember:
> 
> Wee (my name)
> PM
> MM
> Large
> Uomo (or is this the same as large?)


How bout Peewee? 
Current sizes are listed in the post below. 





						Bottega Veneta Cabat Owners (and Future Owners) United
					

Latest prices - Medium Cabat is 7500, and Large Cabat is 8850.  Insanity.  ETA: Yep, I’m back. New job is great, it’s what I’ve waited for the last 11 years, and I could not be any happier. Yes, I know, I said there are things more important than bags and tPF, but darn it. I miss the place!




					forum.purseblog.com


----------



## grietje

Nibb said:


> How bout Peewee? …



The French word for wee is tout petit. The Italian word for wee is minusculo.

I love cabat tout petit!


----------



## Nibb

grietje said:


> The French word for wee is tout petit. The Italian word for wee is minusculo.
> 
> I love cabat tout petit!


That’s a great name!


----------



## jbags07

_Moravia_ said:


> That's irritating to hear about the Knot. If you ever find it again be sure to post photos (for a nosy parker like me that's curious to see all manner of Knots ). You have some of the best Knots out there!


This was the first Knot i was going to buy…..Knots are what drew me into BV-land……..i posted for authentication first, and within an hour of it being authenticated someone purchased it. That happened to me a few times early on in my TM BV journey. I’ve looked for it ever since, almost 3 years now. And it finally popped on TRR. And they had just emailed me a 200$ off coupon (to lure me back as I’ve been on Ban and not spending), so it was perfect on every level. I was very excited. And i waited. And waited. After 6 days of not shipping i called, was given a run around, and the next day received an automated email notification of my order cancellation, due to  inventory issues. And then sent a 25$ coupon to ‘compensate me’ fir losing out on the bag and the 200$ off coupon!  I emailed about it with no reply, so on the suggestion of a lovely BVetteBalGal i messaged them via their insta. They responded and reapplied the 200 off, plus the 25 they had given me. I now have a dark blue Cocker on its way to me. 

Which is all good. But. I am still unhappy with losing this Knot. Its just stunning, imo. And they never pop up. And i look all the time  

sorry for this long narrative, just venting my frustration….and i will attach a pic of said Knot. And thank u for your kind words regarding my Knots


----------



## Nibb

jbags07 said:


> This was the first Knot i was going to buy…..Knots are what drew me into BV-land……..i posted for authentication first, and within an hour of it being authenticated someone purchased it. That happened to me a few times early on in my TM BV journey. I’ve looked for it ever since, almost 3 years now. And it finally popped on TRR. And they had just emailed me a 200$ off coupon (to lure me back as I’ve been on Ban and not spending), so it was perfect on every level. I was very excited. And i waited. And waited. After 6 days of not shipping i called, was given a run around, and the next day received an automated email notification of my order cancellation, due to  inventory issues. And then sent a 25$ coupon to ‘compensate me’ fir losing out on the bag and the 200$ off coupon!  I emailed about it with no reply, so on the suggestion of a lovely BVetteBalGal i messaged them via their insta. They responded and reapplied the 200 off, plus the 25 they had given me. I now have a dark blue Cocker on its way to me.
> 
> Which is all good. But. I am still unhappy with losing this Knot. Its just stunning, imo. And they never pop up. And i look all the time
> 
> sorry for this long narrative, just venting my frustration….and i will attach a pic of said Knot. And thank u for your kind words regarding my Knots
> 
> View attachment 5415204
> View attachment 5415206


Beautifull knot! If I run across one I’ll def give you a heads up.


----------



## ksuromax

jbags07 said:


> This was the first Knot i was going to buy…..Knots are what drew me into BV-land……..i posted for authentication first, and within an hour of it being authenticated someone purchased it. That happened to me a few times early on in my TM BV journey. I’ve looked for it ever since, almost 3 years now. And it finally popped on TRR. And they had just emailed me a 200$ off coupon (to lure me back as I’ve been on Ban and not spending), so it was perfect on every level. I was very excited. And i waited. And waited. After 6 days of not shipping i called, was given a run around, and the next day received an automated email notification of my order cancellation, due to  inventory issues. And then sent a 25$ coupon to ‘compensate me’ fir losing out on the bag and the 200$ off coupon!  I emailed about it with no reply, so on the suggestion of a lovely BVetteBalGal i messaged them via their insta. They responded and reapplied the 200 off, plus the 25 they had given me. I now have a dark blue Cocker on its way to me.
> 
> Which is all good. But. I am still unhappy with losing this Knot. Its just stunning, imo. And they never pop up. And i look all the time
> 
> sorry for this long narrative, just venting my frustration….and i will attach a pic of said Knot. And thank u for your kind words regarding my Knots
> 
> View attachment 5415204
> View attachment 5415206


seems it's back on!! hurry up! 


			https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/handbags/clutches/bottega-veneta-lasercut-leather-tassel-knot-clutch-dmdy2


----------



## _Moravia_

jbags07 said:


> This was the first Knot i was going to buy…..Knots are what drew me into BV-land……..i posted for authentication first, and within an hour of it being authenticated someone purchased it. That happened to me a few times early on in my TM BV journey. I’ve looked for it ever since, almost 3 years now. And it finally popped on TRR. And they had just emailed me a 200$ off coupon (to lure me back as I’ve been on Ban and not spending), so it was perfect on every level. I was very excited. And i waited. And waited. After 6 days of not shipping i called, was given a run around, and the next day received an automated email notification of my order cancellation, due to  inventory issues. And then sent a 25$ coupon to ‘compensate me’ fir losing out on the bag and the 200$ off coupon!  I emailed about it with no reply, so on the suggestion of a lovely BVetteBalGal i messaged them via their insta. They responded and reapplied the 200 off, plus the 25 they had given me. I now have a dark blue Cocker on its way to me.
> 
> Which is all good. But. I am still unhappy with losing this Knot. Its just stunning, imo. And they never pop up. And i look all the time
> 
> sorry for this long narrative, just venting my frustration….and i will attach a pic of said Knot. And thank u for your kind words regarding my Knots
> 
> View attachment 5415204
> View attachment 5415206



This is a very pretty one. I have never seen it before. And like @ksuromax said it's available again so I hope you get this time (and then post some pics for us all to enjoy ).


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> seems it's back on!! hurry up!
> 
> 
> https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/handbags/clutches/bottega-veneta-lasercut-leather-tassel-knot-clutch-dmdy2


I've just spent an hour with TRR trying to convince them to hold it for her. As*holes.


----------



## Evergreen602

muchstuff said:


> I've just spent an hour with TRR trying to convince them to hold it for her. As*holes.


Wow - that's infuriating!  But that is so awesome of you to help her out.  @jbags07 I hope you are finally able to snag that beautiful Knot!


----------



## muchstuff

Evergreen602 said:


> Wow - that's infuriating!  But that is so awesome of you to help her out.  @jbags07 I hope you are finally able to snag that beautiful Knot!


I've PM'd her as well.


----------



## Nibb

muchstuff said:


> I've PM'd her as well.


I also PM’d her last night.


----------



## dolali

@jbags07 it is still available! Hope you get it!


----------



## jbags07

You are all wonderful, thats why i love the BV forum so much 

i was out of action yesterday and missed the convos, i appreciate u all so much! And @muchstuff, u called and asked them to hold it! I have no words. You have a heart of pure gold

i am royally ticked off they mysteriously found it again. I am thinking they cancelled the sale b/c of my 200$ coupon (the knot is only 365). And of course now ive purchased another bag with that coupon. So they can sell for full price. Which admittedly is a steal! I do not like buying from them! So much sketchy stuff. But. Off i go to make my purchase….thank u all for being so wonderful


----------



## jbags07

Ok the deeds done! Thank u all again. I appreciate you all so much


----------



## jbags07

Just received the bag i bought with that coupon a few minutes ago. A beautiful blue Cocker. Not sure of the color blue, but its amazing. Lining is filthy and needs a cleaning or replacement, but the main issue is the magnetic closure isn’t working. I’ve just sent an email to Modern to see if they can fix it …..was hoping a BVette might know, while i await their response, if this is an easy or not so easy fix.

this issue was not disclosed by TRR. (Surprise! Lol). And they threw the bag in the box with no TRR dust bag on it, and the BV dust bag inside the bag itself. No receipt or paperwork in the box, no bubblewrap. Just the bag tossed in with no protection to be tossed about. Thankfully after a quick lookover i do not see any damage.  But buyer beware ……unless i see a really special BV piece, i am kinda done with TRR…..they’ve been a hot mess for awhile, but its even worse lately….

I have to say tho, regarding the style….what a beautiful little bag! And an amazingly smooshy pile of cervo. And i love the intrecciato accented pockets on the ends.


----------



## ksuromax

jbags07 said:


> Just received the bag i bought with that coupon a few minutes ago. A beautiful blue Cocker. Not sure of the color blue, but its amazing. Lining is filthy and needs a cleaning or replacement, but the main issue is the magnetic closure isn’t working. I’ve just sent an email to Modern to see if they can fix it …..was hoping a BVette might know, while i await their response, if this is an easy or not so easy fix.
> 
> this issue was not disclosed by TRR. (Surprise! Lol). And they threw the bag in the box with no TRR dust bag on it, and the BV dust bag inside the bag itself. No receipt or paperwork in the box, no bubblewrap. Just the bag tossed in with no protection to be tossed about. Thankfully after a quick lookover i do not see any damage.  But buyer beware ……unless i see a really special BV piece, i am kinda done with TRR…..they’ve been a hot mess for awhile, but its even worse lately….
> 
> I have to say tho, regarding the style….what a beautiful little bag! And an amazingly smooshy pile of cervo. And i love the intrecciato accented pockets on the ends.
> 
> View attachment 5416430
> View attachment 5416431


does it have purple suede lining by any chance?


----------



## jbags07

ksuromax said:


> does it have purple suede lining by any chance?


Its a very light blue almost gray lining, which is why its showing the dirt so much lol. Modern just quoted me 95 to replace the magnet and 250-375 to replace the lining.


----------



## CoastalCouture

jbags07 said:


> Just received the bag i bought with that coupon a few minutes ago. A beautiful blue Cocker. Not sure of the color blue, but its amazing. Lining is filthy and needs a cleaning or replacement, but the main issue is the magnetic closure isn’t working. I’ve just sent an email to Modern to see if they can fix it …..was hoping a BVette might know, while i await their response, if this is an easy or not so easy fix.
> 
> this issue was not disclosed by TRR. (Surprise! Lol). And they threw the bag in the box with no TRR dust bag on it, and the BV dust bag inside the bag itself. No receipt or paperwork in the box, no bubblewrap. Just the bag tossed in with no protection to be tossed about. Thankfully after a quick lookover i do not see any damage.  But buyer beware ……unless i see a really special BV piece, i am kinda done with TRR…..they’ve been a hot mess for awhile, but its even worse lately….
> 
> I have to say tho, regarding the style….what a beautiful little bag! And an amazingly smooshy pile of cervo. And i love the intrecciato accented pockets on the ends.


It's a beautiful bag. What does TRR say about the undisclosed problems? They recently listed something of mine at an absurdly low price. It was consignment and the listing went live before I could even approve it. I settled for a merchandise credit for the difference in what it should have been. Of course there was nothing I wanted to buy from them for myself. I've been on a bit of a Chanel kick lately and their Chanel bags are non- returnable. 

All things considered, is the bag usable with the magnetic closure out of commission? Can you do a light sponge cleaning to the lining?


----------



## Evergreen602

jbags07 said:


> Just received the bag i bought with that coupon a few minutes ago. A beautiful blue Cocker. Not sure of the color blue, but its amazing. Lining is filthy and needs a cleaning or replacement, but the main issue is the magnetic closure isn’t working. I’ve just sent an email to Modern to see if they can fix it …..was hoping a BVette might know, while i await their response, if this is an easy or not so easy fix.
> 
> this issue was not disclosed by TRR. (Surprise! Lol). And they threw the bag in the box with no TRR dust bag on it, and the BV dust bag inside the bag itself. No receipt or paperwork in the box, no bubblewrap. Just the bag tossed in with no protection to be tossed about. Thankfully after a quick lookover i do not see any damage.  But buyer beware ……unless i see a really special BV piece, i am kinda done with TRR…..they’ve been a hot mess for awhile, but its even worse lately….
> 
> I have to say tho, regarding the style….what a beautiful little bag! And an amazingly smooshy pile of cervo. And i love the intrecciato accented pockets on the ends.
> 
> View attachment 5416430
> View attachment 5416431


Love the bag - Cervo is a favorite of mine!  Now for TRR, I was already weary of them based on my one buying experience (undisclosed fragrance odor and loss of structure).  I also wish they would provide more photos of better quality, give more complete descriptions of the condition, and update their return policy to be comparable with their competitors.  It's not a customer friendly experience.  I occasionally search for bags on their site, but will not purchase from them unless the item is difficult to find, and looks to be in perfect condition.


----------



## jbags07

CoastalCouture said:


> It's a beautiful bag. What does TRR say about the undisclosed problems? They recently listed something of mine at an absurdly low price. It was consignment and the listing went live before I could even approve it. I settled for a merchandise credit for the difference in what it should have been. Of course there was nothing I wanted to buy from them for myself. I've been on a bit of a Chanel kick lately and their Chanel bags are non- returnable.
> 
> All things considered, is the bag usable with the magnetic closure out of commission? Can you do a light sponge cleaning to the lining?


I’m sorry to hear about your consignment loss  at least they gave u credit, but not when it forces u to purchase something u don’t really want, if nothing sparks interest on their site. I agree its best not to buy Chanel from them, the no return policy at that pricepoint is concerning. My favorite Chanel reseller is Boutique Patina. Theresa is all over those bags in terms of authentication. And she sells the most amazing vintage bags. I was lucky to get a few bags from her 3-4 years ago, before these recent price explosions. Check her out tho, she is always adding new inventory.

And thank u, this little Cocker is a pretty little bag. I have not called trr yet, mulling it over first if i want to keep it and just get it fixed. It could work as is, but i like the added security of the magnet. And if i kerp it i will send it for a cleaning at least, and possibly a lining replacement, if they can’t do much with the cleaning.


----------



## jbags07

Evergreen602 said:


> Love the bag - Cervo is a favorite of mine!  Now for TRR, I was already weary of them based on my one buying experience (undisclosed fragrance odor and loss of structure).  I also wish they would provide more photos of better quality, give more complete descriptions of the condition, and update their return policy to be comparable with their competitors.  It's not a customer friendly experience.  I occasionally search for bags on their site, but will not purchase from them unless the item is difficult to find, and looks to be in perfect condition.


Thank u!  Cervo is   Isn’t it!

yeah, TRR is troubling. I’ve had too many issues with them, and a couple of recent issues with FP too , and life has enough stress, these transactions should be simple and straight forward and not add to stress. Agreed, provide clear pix and descriptions! TRR almost never discloses issues. Fragrance odor as u said, but a common issue with these older bags is the mold/mildew smell. Ive had some really nasty ones from TRR.  But, they get a lot of great, older TM bags. Bags i love. Thats why i keep looking, despite all of their issues. They get some really neat older pieces that FP, Yoogis, Rebag will not sell (they generally stick to the more popular styles)….


----------



## JenJBS

jbags07 said:


> Just received the bag i bought with that coupon a few minutes ago. A beautiful blue Cocker. Not sure of the color blue, but its amazing. Lining is filthy and needs a cleaning or replacement, but the main issue is the magnetic closure isn’t working. I’ve just sent an email to Modern to see if they can fix it …..was hoping a BVette might know, while i await their response, if this is an easy or not so easy fix.
> 
> this issue was not disclosed by TRR. (Surprise! Lol). And they threw the bag in the box with no TRR dust bag on it, and the BV dust bag inside the bag itself. No receipt or paperwork in the box, no bubblewrap. Just the bag tossed in with no protection to be tossed about. Thankfully after a quick lookover i do not see any damage.  But buyer beware ……unless i see a really special BV piece, i am kinda done with TRR…..they’ve been a hot mess for awhile, but its even worse lately….
> 
> I have to say tho, regarding the style….what a beautiful little bag! And an amazingly smooshy pile of cervo. And i love the intrecciato accented pockets on the ends.
> 
> View attachment 5416430
> View attachment 5416431



Congratulations on adding this beauty to your collection! Glad it wasn't damaged in shipping.


----------



## jbags07

JenJBS said:


> Congratulations on adding this beauty to your collection! Glad it wasn't damaged in shipping.


Thank u


----------



## GoStanford

jbags07 said:


> And thank u, this little Cocker is a pretty little bag. I have not called trr yet, mulling it over first if i want to keep it and just get it fixed. It could work as is, but i like the added security of the magnet. And if i kerp it i will send it for a cleaning at least, and possibly a lining replacement, if they can’t do much with the cleaning.





Evergreen602 said:


> Love the bag - Cervo is a favorite of mine!  Now for TRR, I was already weary of them based on my one buying experience (undisclosed fragrance odor and loss of structure).  I also wish they would provide more photos of better quality, give more complete descriptions of the condition, and update their return policy to be comparable with their competitors.  It's not a customer friendly experience.  I occasionally search for bags on their site, but will not purchase from them unless the item is difficult to find, and looks to be in perfect condition.



It is a pretty bag...though I'm sorry about the experience with the magnet and lining.  I really don't get why TRR won't take more trouble to give accurate descriptions and interior photos.  I guess with the volume of new listings they get each day, they can't be bothered.  I'm wary now because I just made a purchase yesterday of something older and special, a Grommet/Eyelet Veneta in cervo. I have not seen one come up recently for sale and I really like the Veneta for its zipper closure as far as styles go.  Will post an update after arrival.


----------



## jbags07

GoStanford said:


> It is a pretty bag...though I'm sorry about the experience with the magnet and lining.  I really don't get why TRR won't take more trouble to give accurate descriptions and interior photos.  I guess with the volume of new listings they get each day, they can't be bothered.  I'm wary now because I just made a purchase yesterday of something older and special, a Grommet/Eyelet Veneta in cervo. I have not seen one come up recently for sale and I really like the Veneta for its zipper closure as far as styles go.  Will post an update after arrival.


I hope your Veneta arrives in wonderful condition!  It sounds beautiful. Please share a pic with us when you get it?!  It is unfortunate that TRR is so hit and miss. But they are one of the only resellers with these special older pieces, as u said. Its a risk, and the reward is great when the bag not only doesnt have undisclosed issues, but exceeds expectations. I love older Venetas as you do, and i found an amazing and special one a few months ago on TRR that arrived in mint condition, a 2006 special edition Japanese release that i just treasure. And that is why i keep going back and why all the frogs we receive are worth it, when we find these princes   I hope yours is a prince too!


----------



## GoStanford

jbags07 said:


> I love older Venetas as you do, and i found an amazing and special one a few months ago on TRR that arrived in mint condition, a 2006 special edition Japanese release that i just treasure. And that is why i keep going back and why all the frogs we receive are worth it, when we find these princes   I hope yours is a prince too!


Frog prince  - that's funny!  I had to scroll back and I found your photo that includes your Omotesando special edition Veneta, looks beautiful.  I'm feeling guilty about the Veneta purchase, as I generally do till the bag arrives and I can check it out.  At least then I'll have the satisfaction of knowing the condition.  Honestly I need to update my wardrobe and could add some great classic pieces for the price of even these used bags.


----------



## jbags07

GoStanford said:


> Frog prince  - that's funny!  I had to scroll back and I found your photo that includes your Omotesando special edition Veneta, looks beautiful.  I'm feeling guilty about the Veneta purchase, as I generally do till the bag arrives and I can check it out.  At least then I'll have the satisfaction of knowing the condition.  Honestly I need to update my wardrobe and could add some great classic pieces for the price of even these used bags.


Lolol i thought it was an appropriate analogy…..and thank u! I know the Omotesando isn’t everyones cup of tea, but its also a bag you need go see irl. Pix do not do it justice.

I understand your guilt..with a no return policy, it can be a terrible waste of money when you get a frog….and it adds up fast. Thinking good thoughts for your prince  and then you can focus for a bit on wardrobe updates….


----------



## Nibb

Read an article this morning on Vogue business. Starting today BV‘s site has a new section _Bottega Series_. BV is going to be selling bags from archive going back as far as 1966. Those bags will be sold full-price. Curious, I just checked it out so far just a couple of very recent DL items are listed. Will be interested to see what pops up and if the cost is really original retail or adjusted for the crazy inflation. It would be fun to see new old stock on the site.


----------



## V0N1B2

I’m confused. Is there a stockpile somewhere in a warehouse of old Montaignes, Creel Bags, Fortune Cookie Bags, and original Laurens (from the 70s), or are they manufacturing these “archival” styles again?
Sounds to me it’s more like they don’t want to send unsold items to the outlets, and are trying to market them as re-releases by keeping them on the website available to purchase for the original price.
What does “full price” mean?  The price that it sold for in 1995? Does anyone really believe that BV is going to sell a Cervo Hobo for the $1200-something that it cost back in 2008?
Another gimmick by “new Bottega”.


----------



## Nibb

You Can Now Buy Old-Season Bottega Veneta Bags As Part Of The Brand’s Sustainability Push
					

The brand will release monthly drops of archival designs from its own inventory.




					www.vogue.co.uk


----------



## _Moravia_

V0N1B2 said:


> I’m confused. Is there a stockpile somewhere in a warehouse of old Montaignes, Creel Bags, Fortune Cookie Bags, and original Laurens (from the 70s), or are they manufacturing these “archival” styles again?
> Sounds to me it’s more like they don’t want to send unsold items to the outlets, and are trying to market them as re-releases by keeping them on the website available to purchase for the original price.
> What does “full price” mean?  The price that it sold for in 1995? Does anyone really believe that BV is going to sell a Cervo Hobo for the $1200-something that it cost back in 2008?
> Another gimmick by “new Bottega”.



All good questions. If they had 1970s Laurens and TM-era Knots for sale I, for one, would be interested, but as you mentioned are they going to be selling a 1970s Lauren at 1970s prices? Highly unlikely. The Canadian BV site also has a new "Sustainability" tab which I haven't seen before so this could be a push towards marketing the brand as eco-conscious and sustainable.


----------



## indiaink

Nibb said:


> You Can Now Buy Old-Season Bottega Veneta Bags As Part Of The Brand’s Sustainability Push
> 
> 
> The brand will release monthly drops of archival designs from its own inventory.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.vogue.co.uk


I think they're scrambling to recover from DL, the Pandemic, inflation, and the loss of older customers.  me a river.


----------



## septembersiren

V0N1B2 said:


> I’m confused. Is there a stockpile somewhere in a warehouse of old Montaignes, Creel Bags, Fortune Cookie Bags, and original Laurens (from the 70s), or are they manufacturing these “archival” styles again?
> Sounds to me it’s more like they don’t want to send unsold items to the outlets, and are trying to market them as re-releases by keeping them on the website available to purchase for the original price.
> What does “full price” mean?  The price that it sold for in 1995? Does anyone really believe that BV is going to sell a Cervo Hobo for the $1200-something that it cost back in 2008?
> Another gimmick by “new Bottega”.


Hi everyone long time no been here
All companies have archived items 
How many is up to them 
I am surprised to find out they are selling off TM’s archived items 
I guess if there is a bag you feel you missed now would be the time to fulfill your dream


----------



## septembersiren

indiaink said:


> I think they're scrambling to recover from DL, the Pandemic, inflation, and the loss of older customers.  me a river.


Maybe DL’s designs are not selling as well as TM’s 
I myself don’t like DL’s designs 
I think they look cheap


----------



## V0N1B2

septembersiren said:


> Hi everyone long time no been here
> All companies have archived items
> How many is up to them
> I am surprised to find out they are selling off TM’s archived items
> I guess if there is a bag you feel you missed now would be the time to fulfill your dream


Oh hai!







septembersiren said:


> Maybe DL’s designs are not selling as well as TM’s
> I myself don’t like DL’s designs
> I think they look cheap


I think the DL designs are actually selling well. Like really well. The resale sites and second-hand market is full of his stuff. For those of you that were into BV before the change of creative director, you must remember that browsing a site like fashionphile took only a minute or two.  We were lucky if there were two pages of bags - now there are four! It’s full of Pouches, Cassettes, Mini Jodies, and hooves shoes, etc. Someone bought all these bags and for whatever reason, is selling them already. You have to really weed through the DL designs to find a Tomas Maier-era bag.

*also not a fan of the new stuff either, as I’m pretty sure everyone here already knows.  I just hope someone doesn’t start one of those “unpopular BV Opinions” thread, like I’ve seen in other forums.  It would just be another thread I’d have to put on ignore. 
Sigh. I’m glad the brand is doing well though, and there are new fans of the house enjoying the designs.


----------



## grietje

An article in Fashion United stated it’s only going to be from the last three seasons:
“…Currently, the Cabat and Banana bag models are offered in three colours each. _The archival pieces, the oldest of which is about three-years-old_, will be updated monthly on the website and are available for the original price the product had at the initial launch of the collection, according to the Bottega Veneta boss…”

Has anyone seen something to indicate it’ll go back further?


----------



## V0N1B2

Maybe it’s just me and my command of the English language (which I speak fluently), but the word archival does not make me think “three years ago”   It’s kinda like how someone recently tried to tell me low rise jeans were vintage, and about to come back in style.  I was like, ummm I’m pretty sure I was wearing those in 2015.
It’s a great marketing ploy though. Sell the stuff sitting in the stockrooms instead of devaluing the brand by *gasp* sending it to the outlets.  For a brand that supposedly eschews marketing and instagram and stuff, they sure are Good at promoting themselves.  I dunno, JMO.


----------



## Nibb

grietje said:


> An article in Fashion United stated it’s only going to be from the last three seasons:
> “…Currently, the Cabat and Banana bag models are offered in three colours each. _The archival pieces, the oldest of which is about three-years-old_, will be updated monthly on the website and are available for the original price the product had at the initial launch of the collection, according to the Bottega Veneta boss…”
> 
> Has anyone seen something to indicate it’ll go back further?


The original article I read a couple of days ago announcing the archive launch was from _Vogue Business_, that site said as far back as 1966. That article has now been taken off their site. DL had some bag hits in the last three years.


----------



## grietje

@V0N1B2 you and I share the same understanding of the word ‘archival.’

I also find it humorous that this Bottega  Series is also being sold as part of BV’s sustainability effort.  Selling bags that didn’t do well and at the original price thinking that’s contributing to the benefit of the planet. Eh, ok?


----------



## indiaink

My Bottega Veneta archive collection is usually found on eBay. Why pay BV crazy prices when I can spend less and support the planet in better ways.


----------



## Evergreen602

Has anyone here purchased BV from StockX?  If so, I'm curious if it was a good experience.  They have a lot of Daniel Lee items, and many seem to have great starting prices, or buy it now prices.  Some prices are higher than the BV boutique/website, so it's a mix.


----------



## indiaink

Anybody? Oh come on, increase the limit on your card, you can do this…


----------



## Brimson

indiaink said:


> Anybody? Oh come on, increase the limit on your card, you can do this…
> 
> 
> View attachment 5430491


19 grand... 19 grand...

19... grand.


----------



## indiaink

Brimson said:


> 19 grand... 19 grand...
> 
> 19... grand.


Yeah. I could do so much with nineteen thousand dollars. Like customize the heck out of my MINI.


----------



## south-of-france

What kind of style is this one? I haven’t found its name yet:


----------



## Girlstar28

I was in Miami and visited this gorgeous location.  Only went to look.  Headed to Europe in a few weeks so if I buy anything it will be there


----------



## jeune_fille

Wow I havent been on Bottega in a while. I didn't know they have the Bottega Series. I checked the website but all they have are DL Season Cabat which to me are deeply unattractive.


----------



## GoStanford

Saw this at Target the other day - I didn’t know there were knockoffs there and I actually think it shows somebody in their purchasing or design department has good taste! Target is one of my happy places.

(Knockoffs I see as an homage as opposed to counterfeits, which I detest.)


----------



## grietje

@GoStanford was it woven or stamped to appear woven?  Target is one of my happy places too!


----------



## GoStanford

grietje said:


> @GoStanford was it woven or stamped to appear woven?  Target is one of my happy places too!


I didn’t inspect closely, but it looked not fully woven, more like perforated to resemble a weave.  They had a couple of colors - a yellow as I recall.


----------



## RedLipstick2

V0N1B2 said:


> I get a bang out of the people from back East (or even AB) who think lower mainland drivers can't drive in the snow - yes, there are people who follow too close, don't clear their roof and windows, think that their SUV with high performance summer tires can plow through anything - but mostly it's "the snow".
> It ain't Saskatchewan, and it isn't the snow and road conditions you get in Ontario. It's generally wet sloppy snow that freezes on contact, usually on an already iced up pavement.
> I took a pic from my office on Tuesday of four buses (you can only see two of them in the photo) that were stuck. They sat there for hours, wheels just spinning on that Vancouver "snow" trying to move. What looks like slush on the roads is actually frozen. Ugh, what a mess!
> View attachment 5290301
> 
> PS: how come there's always a shortage of shovels in the winter and fans on the summer?
> Also: did buddy manage to dig out his white Miata across the street from you? (at least I think it looked like a Miata)



When we had a foot of snow it shut everything down here.


----------



## mcsdc

Hi, do you have any recommendations for an organizer for the small Arco Tote?


----------



## GoStanford

Having a love/hate moment with the large Campana.  It's a beautiful bag but the mostly-open top and my tendency to stuff things in has me worried things will fall out.  Hasn't happened yet, but it feels like a matter of time.


----------



## V0N1B2

Happy Summer y’all. 
Came into the city yesterday to drop a friend off at the airport (at 4:30am this morning) and took her to my favorite beach. I came back today. I think I’ll sit here until Monday   Now I’m just waiting for the tide to come in so I can go for a swim.


----------



## grietje

DH tested positive for Covid.  He’s got flu like symptoms. Our home is a ‘u’ shape with an outdoor patio in the ‘u’ so we have a good system worked out so he can isolate but I can easily bring him food so he can enjoy a bit of fresh air. I’ve tested negative and feel fine.


----------



## GoStanford

grietje said:


> DH tested positive for Covid.  He’s got flu like symptoms. Our home is a ‘u’ shape with an outdoor patio in the ‘u’ so we have a good system worked out so he can isolate but I can easily bring him food so he can enjoy a bit of fresh air. I’ve tested negative and feel fine.


Wishing you both the best as you navigate his recovery; hope that you continue to feel fine and test negative.  I have several co-workers and acquaintances who have tested positive in this latest wave, it seems to be quite infectious.


----------



## bisbee

grietje said:


> DH tested positive for Covid.  He’s got flu like symptoms. Our home is a ‘u’ shape with an outdoor patio in the ‘u’ so we have a good system worked out so he can isolate but I can easily bring him food so he can enjoy a bit of fresh air. I’ve tested negative and feel fine.


Sorry…we continue to avoid the Covid “beast”!  A few small gatherings to be with new granddaughter this past weekend…one in our house and one in stepson’s Mother’s house…hope we all continue to be healthy!


----------



## muchstuff

grietje said:


> DH tested positive for Covid.  He’s got flu like symptoms. Our home is a ‘u’ shape with an outdoor patio in the ‘u’ so we have a good system worked out so he can isolate but I can easily bring him food so he can enjoy a bit of fresh air. I’ve tested negative and feel fine.


Stay healthy Grietje, wishing your DH a speedy recovery.


----------



## Nibb

grietje said:


> DH tested positive for Covid.  He’s got flu like symptoms. Our home is a ‘u’ shape with an outdoor patio in the ‘u’ so we have a good system worked out so he can isolate but I can easily bring him food so he can enjoy a bit of fresh air. I’ve tested negative and feel fine.


Hope he makes a speedy recovery and you stay healthy.
My DH had it last week now I have it. not fun.


----------



## grietje

I have no symptoms and tested negative again this morning. DH feels quite a bit better.  Today he’s super tired.  The fever and aches have dissipated.


----------



## Evergreen602

grietje said:


> I have no symptoms and tested negative again this morning. DH feels quite a bit better. Today he’s super tired. The fever and aches have dissipated.


Glad your husband is feeling better, and hope you remain healthy.



Nibb said:


> My DH had it last week now I have it. not fun.


So sorry you have it, and hope you feel better soon.


----------



## GoStanford

Nibb said:


> Hope he makes a speedy recovery and you stay healthy.
> My DH had it last week now I have it. not fun.


Aw, hope you both feel much better soon, and that the forums can be a little source of distraction for you while you recover.


----------



## grietje

@Nibb get well soon!


----------



## muchstuff

Nibb said:


> Hope he makes a speedy recovery and you stay healthy.
> My DH had it last week now I have it. not fun.


Hope you have a speedy recovery!


----------



## Nibb

So far so good! Thank you for the well wishes


----------



## JenJBS

grietje said:


> I have no symptoms and tested negative again this morning. DH feels quite a bit better.  Today he’s super tired.  The fever and aches have dissipated.



That's good to hear. Best wishes for you both.


----------



## grietje

DH is recovering well.  The stuffiness is gone, body aches are less than half of what they were, and while he’s tired he’s also getting itchy to move around.  All the while the appetite has been steady. I’m still testing negative.  So other than the inconvenience of isolating I feel lucky for us.

@Nibb i hope you’re recovering well.


----------



## Nibb

grietje said:


> DH is recovering well.  The stuffiness is gone, body aches are less than half of what they were, and while he’s tired he’s also getting itchy to move around.  All the while the appetite has been steady. I’m still testing negative.  So other than the inconvenience of isolating I feel lucky for us.
> 
> @Nibb i hope you’re recovering well.


Glad everything Is going well in your household And Thank you, I’m doing amazingly well.


----------



## Euclase

OMG can we talk about the new color Inkwell?  *swoon*


----------



## Evergreen602

Euclase said:


> OMG can we talk about the new color Inkwell?  *swoon*
> 
> View attachment 5585117


I love it too!  If I didn't already have my Raintree Pouch, I would be looking to get a bag in Inkwell.  I may consider some shoes or or a wallet in Inkwell for my birthday in December...


----------



## grietje

Inkwell looks amazing.  I didn’t need a bag but now… thus color… slippery slope!


----------



## GoStanford

Took a little ferry ride off Ban Island for a blue cervo baseball hobo.  I plan to post photos when it arrives to get some help figuring out the color.  Looks like Electrique or maybe Pacific in the photos but I know it can be hard to tell depending on lighting.


----------



## jbags07

GoStanford said:


> Took a little ferry ride off Ban Island for a blue cervo baseball hobo.  I plan to post photos when it arrives to get some help figuring out the color.  Looks like Electrique or maybe Pacific in the photos but I know it can be hard to tell depending on lighting.


Excited to see it!  I have a blue one too, and never figured out the color. Will be interesting to see if they are similar.


----------



## jbags07

Nibb said:


> Hope he makes a speedy recovery and you stay healthy.
> My DH had it last week now I have it. not fun.


Hope you are both doing well now. I also just had it, and was pretty sick for almost a month…i had it in 2 phases, but thankfully DH did not catch it and was wonderful in taking care of me and our pups. 


grietje said:


> I have no symptoms and tested negative again this morning. DH feels quite a bit better.  Today he’s super tired.  The fever and aches have dissipated.


I hope your DH is doing much better, and that you continue to evade it


----------



## Evergreen602

jbags07 said:


> Hope you are both doing well now. I also just had it, and was pretty sick for almost a month…i had it in 2 phases, but thankfully DH did not catch it and was wonderful in taking care of me and our pups.
> 
> I hope your DH is doing much better, and that you continue to evade it


Hope you are doing better now.  Glad your DH was able to stay healthy and take care of you!


----------



## Nibb

jbags07 said:


> Hope you are both doing well now. I also just had it, and was pretty sick for almost a month…i had it in 2 phases, but thankfully DH did not catch it and was wonderful in taking care of me and our pups.
> 
> I hope your DH is doing much better, and that you continue to evade it


Covid is a beast! So happy you recovered and had good care from your DH. Receiving a positive Covid test when feeling the first symptoms is a bit terrifying. Stay healthy.


----------



## grietje

DH finally tested negative.  He’s been asymptomatic for 9 days but kept testing positive.  Back to normal!


----------



## jbags07

Evergreen602 said:


> Hope you are doing better now.  Glad your DH was able to stay healthy and take care of you!


Thank you  doing much better, finally. Was nice to get out of the house today!


Nibb said:


> Covid is a beast! So happy you recovered and had good care from your DH. Receiving a positive Covid test when feeling the first symptoms is a bit terrifying. Stay healthy.


It is a beast and i had a hard time kicking it. Especially scary as we all seemed to have caught it right after the terrible news about Ceejay  hope you and your DH also stay healthy and well 


grietje said:


> DH finally tested negative.  He’s been asymptomatic for 9 days but kept testing positive.  Back to normal!


Glad to hear it!


----------



## CoastalCouture

Yesterday, after a dental appointment, I found myself near the Stanford Shopping Center and a little time to look around. There is a Neiman Marcus there with a small Bottega Veneta boutique, so I took a look-see. I found a purple patent leather pouch, such a thing was a first for me. I don't think I'd ever seen patent leather used for anything other than trim on a BV bag. Maybe I need to get out more often!


----------



## Evergreen602

CoastalCouture said:


> Yesterday, after a dental appointment, I found myself near the Stanford Shopping Center and a little time to look around. There is a Neiman Marcus there with a small Bottega Veneta boutique, so I took a look-see. I found a purple patent leather pouch, such a thing was a first for me. I don't think I'd ever seen patent leather used for anything other than trim on a BV bag. Maybe I need to get out more often!
> 
> View attachment 5592862


I'm curious about the feel of the patent leather on this bag.  Did you happen to see if shows fingerprints?  I'm intrigued by this oil slick look, but I'm not sure if it's for me.  The color is gorgeous, though!


----------



## CoastalCouture

Evergreen602 said:


> I'm curious about the feel of the patent leather on this bag.  Did you happen to see if shows fingerprints?  I'm intrigued by this oil slick look, but I'm not sure if it's for me.  The color is gorgeous, though!


It was in a glass case, otherwise I would have given it a squish (and left my fingerprints for all to see).


----------



## GoStanford

CoastalCouture said:


> Yesterday, after a dental appointment, I found myself near the Stanford Shopping Center and a little time to look around. There is a Neiman Marcus there with a small Bottega Veneta boutique, so I took a look-see. I found a purple patent leather pouch, such a thing was a first for me. I don't think I'd ever seen patent leather used for anything other than trim on a BV bag. Maybe I need to get out more often!


That’s a great little BV boutique.  Very well-located by one of the entrances and pretty quiet and easy to browse around.  I miss going to the shopping center!


----------



## jbags07

CoastalCouture said:


> Yesterday, after a dental appointment, I found myself near the Stanford Shopping Center and a little time to look around. There is a Neiman Marcus there with a small Bottega Veneta boutique, so I took a look-see. I found a purple patent leather pouch, such a thing was a first for me. I don't think I'd ever seen patent leather used for anything other than trim on a BV bag. Maybe I need to get out more often!
> 
> View attachment 5592862


This is such a fun color/material. Would look equally cute with jeans and a dressier, evening out look.


----------



## jburgh

Hello all, just a request to help things run smoother.  When you want to post a photo of a bag, please actually upload the photo.  When you post a URL for the picture (also called hot-linking), say one posted from the RealReal, once the bag is sold the photo disappears.  When you upload a photo, it stays on the forum.  Thanks a bunch for reading this.


----------



## Iamregalbeauty

So I found this BV mini Jodie, it's unused with original BV card. It's been authenticated and I was offered $1000 for it. Should I take the money or hold on to the bag? Do yall think this is an investment bag or not?


----------



## grietje

I wouldn’t consider BV an investment bag brand—the resale is terrible.  Even the bag you’re considering: new at $2100 and being offered at $1000?  That’s rough.  And speaking of that, the price seems to good to be true.  You wrote you had it authenticated but by whom?  I’d use caution.


----------



## retailtherapypatient

Is the mini loop with the gold detailing on the sides new? In the store I was told it’s coming out in September but I’m confused because I thought I’d seen it before.


----------



## Evergreen602

retailtherapypatient said:


> View attachment 5603605
> 
> 
> 
> Is the mini loop with the gold detailing on the sides new? In the store I was told it’s coming out in September but I’m confused because I thought I’d seen it before.


That gold detail definitely looks like a Matthieu Blazy modification.  His new version of The Knot has the same detail on the clasp.


----------



## Evergreen602

I found this recent Vogue article about Matthieu Blazy, and enjoyed it.  Thought I would share.








						Bottega Veneta’s Matthieu Blazy Is Taking Artisanal Craft in a New Direction
					

Blazy, long the man behind the scenes, has taken the reins at Bottega Veneta. Nathan Heller unpicks the exciting result.




					www.vogue.com


----------



## V0N1B2

Hey dolls, just popping in to say hello. On my way to Europe. Did not even go into the BV boutique here. No BVs with me on this trip either. 
Cheers! 
Á votre santé
Salud
Saluti
Skál


----------



## muchstuff

V0N1B2 said:


> Hey dolls, just popping in to say hello. On my way to Europe. Did not even go into the BV boutique here. No BVs with me on this trip either.
> Cheers!
> Á votre santé
> Salud
> Saluti
> Skál
> 
> View attachment 5610596
> View attachment 5610597


I've missed you this summer, let's coffee when you get back. Have a great and safe trip!


----------



## grietje

@V0N1B2 have a great trip! Where will you be visiting?


----------



## V0N1B2

muchstuff said:


> I've missed you this summer, let's coffee when you get back. Have a great and safe trip!


Thanks doll. I was gonna get in touch with you last week cuz I was in your ‘hood since Saturday. When I get back we will def get together. 


grietje said:


> @V0N1B2 have a great trip! Where will you be visiting?


I gave a hint in my post. 
I’ve just landed in Reykjavik. Waiting fir my connecting flight to Paris. Then off to the south of Spain (Costa del Sol area) then to Rome where I will leave my boyfriend (he is staying a month longer than me). Then finally back to Reykjavik again but this time for a longer stay. Then home. 
Hope all you BVettes are doing well. I still feel like we need to have another big get together. Maybe in the spring?


----------



## magicmaker

Has anyone seen the new colors cranberry or space IRL yet? I need a navy bag, sp thinking space, but love pink, esp. bubblegum or just a hair darker/deeper pink, so hoping cranberry is that perfect shade


----------



## Fwalker

magicmaker said:


> Has anyone seen the new colors cranberry or space IRL yet? I need a navy bag, sp thinking space, but love pink, esp. bubblegum or just a hair darker/deeper pink, so hoping cranberry is that perfect shade



The cranberry color is on the far right. I think the name is misleading. It’s more like a Barbie pink. I don’t have a picture of space but it’s sooo nice. Think a deep deep navy (almost black)


----------



## danidach

Hi I'm pretty new bottega. Although I have been stalking bags online for a while I only recently pulled the trigger and bought some items on my wishlist. Do newer bags usually have serial numbers/authenticity codes in the bag or does it depend on the style. I just received the mini cassette camera bag in parakeet and I couldn't see any codes anywhere  or CERTIFICATO DI ORIGINALITA  I'm not sure if it's supposed to be on there somewhere and I just can't see it  Does anyone know if it's there/where it should be. I'm pretty sure I bought it from a reputable online store that is owned by farfetch so I don't think it would be fake


----------



## magicmaker

Fwalker said:


> The cranberry color is on the far right. I think the name is misleading. It’s more like a Barbie pink. I don’t have a picture of space but it’s sooo nice. Think a deep deep navy (almost black)
> 
> View attachment 5615014


Thank you! How would you compare the cranberry to the past season rosa color? Also, do you know if the cranberry color comes in the mini woven pouch?


----------



## Fwalker

magicmaker said:


> Thank you! How would you compare the cranberry to the past season rosa color? Also, do you know if the cranberry color comes in the mini woven pouch?


Cranberry is a deeper pink that almost has a neon pink vibe to it. The previous season pink is a lighter more bubblegum milky pink. I don’t think cranberry comes in the mini woven pouch, at least not right now!


----------



## magicmaker

Fwalker said:


> Cranberry is a deeper pink that almost has a neon pink vibe to it. The previous season pink is a lighter more bubblegum milky pink. I don’t think cranberry comes in the mini woven pouch, at least not right now!


Thanks for the additional intel I love pink but it is so hard to find the just right shade! I am a long time BV collector but have yet to find my right color for the mini pouch.


----------



## Euclase

danidach said:


> Hi I'm pretty new bottega. Although I have been stalking bags online for a while I only recently pulled the trigger and bought some items on my wishlist. Do newer bags usually have serial numbers/authenticity codes in the bag or does it depend on the style. I just received the mini cassette camera bag in parakeet and I couldn't see any codes anywhere  or CERTIFICATO DI ORIGINALITA  I'm not sure if it's supposed to be on there somewhere and I just can't see it  Does anyone know if it's there/where it should be. I'm pretty sure I bought it from a reputable online store that is owned by farfetch so I don't think it would be fake


I recommend posting to the authentication thread if you haven’t already: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/authenticate-this-bottega-veneta.851313/

Good luck!


----------



## danidach

Thanks I wasn't sure if that thread was just for pre loved and older bags


----------



## Karenada

Ho, new to the chat; but does anyone know when BV will have their next price increase?


----------



## Evergreen602

Karenada said:


> Ho, new to the chat; but does anyone know when BV will have their next price increase?


I have not heard anything about the next price increase, but I have found they usually occur Mid-May and Mid-November.


----------



## V0N1B2

I can’t believe this weather we’re having. October 3rd and I’m still at the beach. With the exception of some smoke from localized forest fires, it’s not too shabby. Feels like I’ve got this entire stretch of sand to myself. How is your weather in everyone else’s neck of the woods?




It’s not as dramatic as the beach in Iceland I went to last week, but a lot easier to walk on


----------



## grietje

I’m visiting Washington DC and it’s rainy and colder here.  It’s like a fall preview!  Except I return to Sacramento at the end of the week to 90-degree weather!


----------



## muchstuff

V0N1B2 said:


> I can’t believe this weather we’re having. October 3rd and I’m still at the beach. With the exception of some smoke from localized forest fires, it’s not too shabby. Feels like I’ve got this entire stretch of sand to myself. How is your weather in everyone else’s neck of the woods?
> View attachment 5623601
> View attachment 5623602
> 
> 
> It’s not as dramatic as the beach in Iceland I went to last week, but a lot easier to walk on
> View attachment 5623608


Beautiful and hot still in the Okanagan!


----------



## Nibb

Hot af in the eastern Sierras but green from the big storms. Mono lake.


----------



## V0N1B2

Nibb said:


> Hot af in the eastern Sierras but green from the big storms. Mono lake.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5623640


I had to look this place up.  Very impressive.


----------



## south-of-france

Warm and sunny, still eating outside in October


----------



## Karenada

Evergreen602 said:


> I have not heard anything about the next price increase, but I have found they usually occur Mid-May and Mid-November.


Thank you, for the update


----------



## septembersiren

Such a beautiful autumn day here in South Jersey 
How is everyone?


----------



## Evergreen602

The high temperature never made it out of the 60's here in Southern New Mexico today.  It was a very cool and rainy fall day and I finally broke out a sweater!  Meanwhile, my boyfriend said it got up to 91 degrees in Phoenix.  I miss home, but I sure don't miss that heat!


----------



## Nibb

We finally found cool clean weather on the Oregon Coast. Clam chowder and Pinot noir after a day in the dunes.


----------



## muchstuff

Nibb said:


> We finally found cool clean weather on the Oregon Coast. Clam chowder and Pinot noir after a day in the dunes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5630584
> View attachment 5630585


I love the Oregon coast!


----------



## Nibb

muchstuff said:


> I love the Oregon coast!


So great! Our last night in OR staying in Brookings.


----------



## JenJBS

Hs anyone actually seen the new Brick Cassette bag? The Product Info on the BV site says it's lined, but this doesn't looked lined to me. Or am I wrong, and that does look lined? 

Brick Cassette
$4,100

Product details
• Intreccio plisse leather shoulder bag
• Single interior zipped pocke
Material: 100% Lambskin
• Lining: Bonded calfskin


----------



## ksuromax

4k? Seriously? 
i gave up on BV store, and stopped popping in, just slowing down when i pass by the dept stores (Bloomies, or Harvey's) just to see the new colours, etc 
their prices don't make sense to me anymore 
i love to bits my old stuff, not letting anything go, but for sure not getting anything new either


----------



## Nibb

ksuromax said:


> 4k? Seriously?
> i gave up on BV store, and stopped popping in, just slowing down when i pass by the dept stores (Bloomies, or Harvey's) just to see the new colours, etc
> their prices don't make sense to me anymore
> i love to bits my old stuff, not letting anything go, but for sure not getting anything new either


HBD!


----------



## Nibb

The shoe gods have smiled upon me. Directly from BV shoe heaven, one untouched perfect pair of TM era Argento slides in my impossible to locate size.


----------



## muchstuff

Nibb said:


> The shoe gods have smiled upon me. Directly from BV shoe heaven, one untouched perfect pair of TM era Argento slides in my impossible to locate size.
> View attachment 5640844
> View attachment 5640845


Those are gorgeous!


----------



## Evergreen602

Nibb said:


> The shoe gods have smiled upon me. Directly from BV shoe heaven, one untouched perfect pair of TM era Argento slides in my impossible to locate size.
> View attachment 5640844
> View attachment 5640845


Wow they are beautiful!  Congratulations!


----------



## Nibb

Evergreen602 said:


> Wow they are beautiful!  Congratulations!





muchstuff said:


> Those are gorgeous!


Thank you! So happy they found me. Wanted a casual BV shoe forever and I just can’t with the square toe Lido.


----------



## ksuromax

Nibb said:


> The shoe gods have smiled upon me. Directly from BV shoe heaven, one untouched perfect pair of TM era Argento slides in my impossible to locate size.
> View attachment 5640844
> View attachment 5640845


They are gorgeous! 
Wear them in good health! (Almost twins, mine are flats tho)


----------



## ksuromax

Nibb said:


> HBD!


Thank you!


----------



## KristinS

Hi! Does anyone have an SA in Paris you would be willing to share? I am traveling to Paris on Nov 7th - right on the day of the increase!! I’ve been told that the increase is substantial, and I would like to purchase the small Jodie before the new price goes into effect (if possible). In the US, the price is increasing by $600!! Pl feel free to DM me. Thank you!


----------



## Nibb

@muchstuff for some reason I can’t insert quotes. This photo from a few years ago may help for a size reference. The yellowish bag upper right is the convertible in the maxi size, just to the left is a medium Cabat, the Veneta is also a maxi. The medium Cabat was dwarfed by the maxis.


----------



## muchstuff

Nibb said:


> @muchstuff for some reason I can’t insert quotes. This photo from a few years ago may help for a size reference. The yellowish bag upper right is the convertible in the maxi size, just to the left is a medium Cabat, the Veneta is also a maxi. The medium Cabat was dwarfed by the maxis.
> View attachment 5651260


Thanks for this, I've tried the maxi Veneta and general consensus was it looked too big on me although I loved it. Convertible would probably be the same.


----------



## Nibb

muchstuff said:


> Thanks for this, I've tried the maxi Veneta and general consensus was it looked too big on me although I loved it. Convertible would probably be the same.


At 5’8” felt like it was carry-on luggage I stay away from maxis because of that try-on day.


----------



## muchstuff

Nibb said:


> At 5’8” felt like it was carry-on luggage I stay away from maxis because of that try-on day.


I’m way shorter too…


----------



## jbags07

Nibb said:


> @muchstuff for some reason I can’t insert quotes. This photo from a few years ago may help for a size reference. The yellowish bag upper right is the convertible in the maxi size, just to the left is a medium Cabat, the Veneta is also a maxi. The medium Cabat was dwarfed by the maxis.
> View attachment 5651260


This is a great reference pic, thank u for sharing. Saving it to my BV folder!


----------



## Nibb

jbags07 said:


> This is a great reference pic, thank u for sharing. Saving it to my BV folder!


It’s sometimes surprising when you see the bags lined up. If I’m looking for a specific bag I usually end up something different.


----------



## jbags07

Nibb said:


> It’s sometimes surprising when you see the bags lined up. If I’m looking for a specific bag I usually end up something different.


Its definitely surprising, it really gives you a great concept of size…


----------



## Evergreen602

Wishing everyone who is celebrating Thanksgiving a happy turkey day!  May your heart and your belly be full.


----------



## jbags07

Evergreen602 said:


> Wishing everyone who is celebrating Thanksgiving a happy turkey day!  May your heart and your belly be full.


Thank you 

Happy Thanksgiving to you, and to all the BVettes


----------



## Nibb

Happy Holiday! Perfect beach day 80 degrees F and the surf is up!


----------



## jbags07

Nibb said:


> Happy Holiday! Perfect beach day 80 degrees F and the surf is up!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5677442


Beautiful!  Perfect weather too. We were in Florida when u posted this (Sarasota), and it was a chilly holiday, avg day temp was 40s …..Happy New Year


----------

